# News Round Up 2017



## rteetz

Hello and welcome to the all new News Round Up Thread for 2017! This is a continuation of the old thread. This thread is for sharing the smaller news stories that happen around WDW, construction updates, rumors, observations, etc. We try to keep discussion to a minimum here on this thread. If a news story generates large discussion that will be moved to a new thread where more in depth discussion can take place. 2017 is sure to bring on many new and exciting things as well as things that might not be as exciting.



*Previous News Round Up threads...*

Original News Round Up
http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up.3301070/

News Round Up 2016
http://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2016.3472046/

*2017 News Stories

Disneyland Maxpass*

*Disney takes full ownership of Disneyland Paris*

*Disney Riveria Resort*

*Star Wars Resort*

*Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge*

*Toy Story Land*

*Pixar Pier/Pixar Fest*

*Disney Skyliner*

*Mission: Space Update*

*Tron *

*Guardians of the Galaxy replaces Universe of Energy*

*Ratatouille comes to France*

*New China Film*

*Coronado Springs Tower*

*Caribbean Beach Changes*

*Super Hero Land at DCA*

*Not one, not two, but THREE Cruise ships!*

*New Magic Kingdom Theater*

*Disneyland Paris Marvel Hotel*

*New Space Themed Restaurant coming to Epcot*

*Carsland to Celebrate Halloween*

*Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway coming to DHS*

*Happily Ever After Nighttime Spectacular*

*Club 33 coming to WDW*

*Bob Iger extends contract in 2019*

*Pandora Opens!*

*DisneyQuest to Close*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New global ambassadors start today

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/a-new-year-a-new-global-ambassador-team/


----------



## atricks

*Universal News*:

I just drove by Wet N' Wild this morning, signs are already down and they have a fence along the entrance and around the block that is covered with "Universal Orlando Resort".  It appears they are going to start dismantling it TODAY.  They are moving quick.  I still have no idea what will be going there (hotels?  Transport Hub?)

edit: Photos on twitter https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct


----------



## Bay Max

Phew!  Made it here to the 2017 thread.  The commute was awful!   

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## bbmassey

Welcome to 2017, may this year bring peace, prosperity, and magical wishes to each of you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Another year, another thread, another Disney trip coming up.  Nice start to the new year.


Also, I am in on page 1!


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Goal: Be on the first and last page of this thread.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## adear11

_sticks head out of hidey hole
_
*Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all have a magical 2017!
*
_retreats back to hole to resume lurking_


----------



## bigmac5

Again ...Thanks Ryan for doing this


----------



## jaxonp

2016 was really an exciting news year for Disney fans.. hopefully 2017 will be as good as we finally see things like Pandora and ROL finally come to fruition after waiting years for something big and new at wdw!


----------



## thepops

Happy new year everyone and thanks Ryan for moderating the threads here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year all - and thanks to ruan for continuing the great work


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

I don't recall seeing this in the last page or so of the 2016 thread, but some Rivers of Light merchandise is popping up on shopping apps.






http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/river...ves-show-debut-animal-kingdom-seems-imminent/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> I don't recall seeing this in the last page or so of the 2016 thread, but some Rivers of Light merchandise is popping up on shopping apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/river...ves-show-debut-animal-kingdom-seems-imminent/


This specific wand has shown up on the parks app before. 

Here in this post it shows new merchandise that we haven't seen yet.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photo...rchandise-coming-soon-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently there will be a figment scavenger hunt during the Festival of the arts 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/figment-art-scavenger-hunt-added-epcot-international-festival-arts/


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New global ambassadors start today
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/a-new-year-a-new-global-ambassador-team/



Very excited to see what this team gets to do in the next two years. Ken was my Traditions coordinator the first time around and he has an amazing love for the company.


----------



## rteetz

I am in the parks this week so I will post updates when I can.


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> I am in the parks this week so I will post updates when I can.



Welcome!


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> I am in the parks this week so I will post updates when I can.


Good luck in the run, Ryan. I have a bunch of friends coming in to FW for the RD events.

j


----------



## Loopster

rteetz said:


> I am in the parks this week so I will post updates when I can.


Have a wonderful trip and a great run! Enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> Welcome!





Teamubr said:


> Good luck in the run, Ryan. I have a bunch of friends coming in to FW for the RD events.
> 
> j





Loopster said:


> Have a wonderful trip and a great run! Enjoy.



Thanks everyone! Just landed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New margarita location in Mexico

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/choz...ng-in-epcots-world-showcase-in-early-2017.htm


----------



## MommaBerd

Have a fabulous trip and a great run, @rteetz!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New margarita location in Mexico
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/choz...ng-in-epcots-world-showcase-in-early-2017.htm



Relief.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New margarita location in Mexico
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/choz...ng-in-epcots-world-showcase-in-early-2017.htm



Very interested to see how good the margaritas are as I found the ones outside previously to be so inferior to what was at LaCava I would never get them


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/148744-disneyland-update-tower-of-terror/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at Edison construction 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/pi-update-edison-detail.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

At Disney Springs. No evidence of work going on right now at Edison. Workers all over Paddlefish. Crowds not too bad. Lunch at Wolfgang Pucks.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland update
> 
> http://micechat.com/148744-disneyland-update-tower-of-terror/



Disneyland crowds look insane. Jesus. I personally like the NYE show at DCA better, but hey... Also the pictures from Star Wars Land are pretty cool. It seems a bit too early to show sneak peeks to guests, but it seems like they are working quite fast.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> I am in the parks this week so I will post updates when I can.



Jealous.


----------



## rteetz

Decently crowded at Epcot today. Fastpassed Spaceship Earth and now in single rider line for Test Track. Have a frozen FP later.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice.  Glad to see this thread continue.  Thank you Ryan.  Enjoy the parks.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Decently crowded at Epcot today. Fastpassed Spaceship Earth and now in single rider line for Test Track.* Have a frozen FP later.*



You're gonna be AMAZED at what $100 mil buys these days...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're gonna be AMAZED at what $100 mil buys these days...


Well it bought some good animatronics. I enjoyed it but wish it was in fantasyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well it bought some good animatronics. I enjoyed it but wish it was in fantasyland.



My take was if you just accept that it was going to be put in as a glorified overlay of Maelstrom (and not argue if that was the correct thing to do or not) then I think they did about as good as they could have


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well it bought some good animatronics. I enjoyed it but wish it was in fantasyland.



Kinda like Ariel...just shoehorned into the wrong location, park concept?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Kinda like Ariel...just shoehorned into the wrong location, park concept?


Well I don't think Ariel is in the wrong location. I do think the concept is good though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well I don't think Ariel is in the wrong location. I do think the concept is good though.



No...Ariel is in the RIGHT place...which is the difference.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> No...Ariel is in the RIGHT place...which is the difference.


Ok misunderstood


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Ok misunderstood



Also in the resort today through to Wednesday.  Will not be running though.  Happy New Year Ryan!  You need to visit DAK at some point.  The various trails throughout the park are spectacular.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Also in the resort today through to Wednesday.  Will not be running though.  Happy New Year Ryan!  You need to visit DAK at some point.  The various trails throughout the park are spectacular.


Oh I'll be there!


----------



## rteetz

Parks definitely busy today but likely because people are still here for their holiday vacations. That should die down in the next couple days. At least I hope.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Parks definitely busy today but likely because people are still here for their holiday vacations. That should die down in the next couple days. At least I hope.



I know my kids go back to school tomorrow (and I go back to work) so probably makes sense - plus probably others like you down for the race weekend in early so bit of overlap


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know my kids go back to school tomorrow (and I go back to work) so probably makes sense - plus probably others like you down for the race weekend in early so bit of overlap


Yep. However most runners won't come in until tomorrow or Wednesday. Normally I wouldn't come in until then.


----------



## sunset7132

HeroOfWDW said:


> Goal: Be on the first and last page of this thread.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


sounds like a good goal to me


----------



## DizDaD7

lockedoutlogic said:


> Kinda like Ariel...just shoehorned into the wrong location, park concept?



But this, (however small it might be) kinda goes with where the ride is located, Right?

Or do you mean in DCA?


----------



## rteetz

Onto park three for the night, Magic Kingdom. Was able to book a FP real easy there.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> Onto park three for the night, Magic Kingdom. Was able to book a FP real easy there.



Jealous,  I'm in Florida but I'm three hours south!  I can't wait for Disney.  I decided to run Star Wars next weekend insted of the marathon this year.   Have fun!


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> Fastpassed Spaceship Earth



I never found out if SE had returned to putting your picture into the scenes about your future self or not. Was it just a temporary problem, or are they no longer taking passenger pictures anyomore?


----------



## pork

Joben said:


> I never found out if SE had returned to putting your picture into the scenes about your future self or not. Was it just a temporary problem, or are they no longer taking passenger pictures anyomore?



The pictures were working again during my December trip.


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> I never found out if SE had returned to putting your picture into the scenes about your future self or not. Was it just a temporary problem, or are they no longer taking passenger pictures anyomore?


They took my picture.


----------



## rteetz

Now this is a pretty cool Disneyland commercial. 

https://twitter.com/imagineerjacob/status/816075600125460481


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Now this is a pretty cool Disneyland commercial.
> 
> https://twitter.com/imagineerjacob/status/816075600125460481


Now that song is stuck in my head!   Thanks Ryan!  HA HA...actually, I love it so it's OK.  Wish we would hear more about what will happen in WDW for night parade.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marathon weekend merchandise preview

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-for-2017-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend/


----------



## Fantasia79

jlundeen said:


> Now that song is stuck in my head!   Thanks Ryan!  HA HA...actually, I love it so it's OK.  Wish we would hear more about what will happen in WDW for night parade.



When are they making a commercial for the WDW parade?  Oh yea, right.


----------



## Andyman33

are there no dooney purses for the marathon this year? seems odd as has to be a huge money maker for all involved


----------



## Redcon1

Happy New Year everyone and thanks again to Ryan for keeping these threads going. I like the balance he gives
to this forum as some of the mods on the other forums can be too cheerlead-y for Disney. It's always a pleasure to be able to read and offer differing opinions that can be discussed equally and with civility.

What will 2017 have in store for Disney and its guests? I'm sure there will be some surprises along with the rumors and plans we already know. It's great we will have this thread and forum available once again to discuss what ever comes up in the future!


----------



## rteetz

Andyman33 said:


> are there no dooney purses for the marathon this year? seems odd as has to be a huge money maker for all involved


There will be just no pre orders.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Now this is a pretty cool Disneyland commercial.
> 
> https://twitter.com/imagineerjacob/status/816075600125460481



Very cool.

After having visited Disneyland I do still feel like WDW is my "home park" - but I do love how they seem to appreciate history more out west.


----------



## rteetz

At MK today. Not as crowded as DHS yesterday. 1900 Park Fare for breakfast, a meal I enjoy everytime. Currently in line for Space Mountain. We also sprung for the express transportation. Will be trying that out later.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> At MK today. Not as crowded as DHS yesterday. 1900 Park Fare for breakfast, a meal I enjoy everytime. Currently in line for Space Mountain. We also sprung for the express transportation. Will be trying that out later.



Sounds like your having a lot of fun! Good luck with your race! I am interested to hear about the express transportation!


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Sounds like your having a lot of fun! Good luck with your race! I am interested to hear about the express transportation!


Thanks! I'll be sure to talk about it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stance opens at Disney springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/st...h-end-sock-stores-opens-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Currently in line for Space Mountain.



But, but, but, but....you have a trip report linked in your sig that says You were never going to ride space Mountain again!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney had the top four movies of 2016:

1 Captain America: Civil War: $1,153,000,000
2 Finding Dory: $1,027,000,000
3 Zootopia: $1,023,000,000
4 The Jungle Book: $996,000,000

So far, Rouge One's box office is $790,000,000


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> But, but, but, but....you have a trip report linked in your sig that says You were never going to ride space Mountain again!


That was my grandma, not me. She is not in line


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld San Diego to open Electrical Eel coaster

http://thrillgeek.com/2017/01/seaworld-san-diego-to-add-electricl-eel-roller-coaster-in-2018/


----------



## graychef

rteetz said:


> We also sprung for the express transportation. Will be trying that out later.


Very interested to get your opinion on this.


----------



## Andyman33

rteetz said:


> There will be just no pre orders.



you sure? its not in the pictures on that link you sent?  guess we will find out tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know some people are interested in the Disney stock performance and saw that Evercore ISI upgraded them to Buy and the stock is up 2% today and ~14% in the past few months

A lot of chatter about them exploring acquiring Netflix and how that would help them with ESPN and also a successor to Iger.

http://www.streetinsider.com/Hot+Up...grades+Walt+Disney+(DIS)+to+Buy/12383408.html

*Analyst Actions: Walt Disney Company Adds Nearly 2% After Evercore ISI Upgrades to Buy Vs Hold, PT Raised to $120 from $103*


----------



## rteetz

Andyman33 said:


> you sure? its not in the pictures on that link you sent?  guess we will find out tomorrow


Yes they are supposed to be there unless something has changed.


----------



## rteetz

Let me just say wow it's crowded today at MK I thought it would be less crowded with holidays over now.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> They took my picture.



Rode it 3 times in December and the picture worked each time.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Let me just say wow it's crowded today at MK I thought it would be less crowded with holidays over now.



I don't think MK is ever not crowded anymore.

We experienced the typical slow days at AK and EPCOT for our December pre-Christmas crowds trip, but MK was packed both times we went.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I don't think MK is ever not crowded anymore.
> 
> We experienced the typical slow days at AK and EPCOT for our December pre-Christmas crowds trip, but MK was packed both times we went.


True but I didn't expect 140 minute waits for Space Mountain and 40 minutes for small world.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> True but I didn't expect 140 minute waits for Space Mountain and 40 minutes for small world.



140 is crazy!

You are waiting in that line?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> True but I didn't expect 140 minute waits for Space Mountain and 40 minutes for small world.



I don't think one could pay me to wait in either of those lines.  Sounds like a good day to people watch


----------



## merry_nbright

Subscribing! Back from my holiday/family craziness. Hope you have fun at the Kingdom, Ryan, and hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season! Sad that it's crowded for you. Maybe it's time for People Mover? There was a guy sleeping on it when I was there in November!


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> We also sprung for the express transportation. Will be trying that out later.



Enjoy the best upcharge ever! 

P.S. No photos backstage


----------



## Andyman33

rteetz said:


> Yes they are supposed to be there unless something has changed.



you are correct. the blog just said there will be 3 differetn bags released


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know some people are interested in the Disney stock performance and saw that Evercore ISI upgraded them to Buy and the stock is up 2% today and ~14% in the past few months
> 
> A lot of chatter about them exploring acquiring Netflix and how that would help them with ESPN and also a successor to Iger.
> 
> http://www.streetinsider.com/Hot+Upgrades/Evercore+ISI+Upgrades+Walt+Disney+(DIS)+to+Buy/12383408.html
> 
> *Analyst Actions: Walt Disney Company Adds Nearly 2% After Evercore ISI Upgrades to Buy Vs Hold, PT Raised to $120 from $103*



Bought some about a month or so ago. Up over6%.  However what goes up can come down.


----------



## mikepizzo

Sweettears said:


> Bought some about a month or so ago. Up over6%.  However what goes up can come down.



Probably _will_ go down until they figure out ESPN to be honest.  It's what's kept me from buying any stock in the first place.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> 140 is crazy!
> 
> You are waiting in that line?


It was 70 when we got in line. 140 when we got out. We ended waiting close to 75-80.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I don't think one could pay me to wait in either of those lines.  Sounds like a good day to people watch


Well I have to go with the flow my group has waited in 2 70+ minute lines now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> Probably _will_ go down until they figure out ESPN to be honest.  It's what's kept me from buying any stock in the first place.



Disney stock will likely have a flat/down year based on the reasonable articles written about it.

They won't absolutely dominate the box office like they did this year in a down year for all the other studios...espn is still going to leak more and more oil...

And let's face it:  the economic policies being rolled out in los Estados unidos haven't, don't and won't work...the slide is a coming


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> Probably _will_ go down until they figure out ESPN to be honest.  It's what's kept me from buying any stock in the first place.



I don't disagree. It was at a relative low point and I bought for long term. Also a modest investment so I'm not betting the farm.

Besides I bought it for all of the perks Disney provides to shareholders.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> True but I didn't expect 140 minute waits for Space Mountain and 40 minutes for small world.



That's what's been going on.

I can only assume 85% of the MK visitors are first timers.

There is absolutely no justification to tolerate that level of crowds in the magic kingdom...they have not prepared for it and the experience is gone.

And it shows you of just how disinterested people are at the other parks...two of which limited due to heavy construction.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's what's been going on.
> 
> I can only assume 85% of the MK visitors are first timers.
> 
> There is absolutely no justification to tolerate that level of crowds in the magic kingdom...they have not prepared for it and the experience is gone.
> 
> And it shows you of just how disinterested people are at the other parks...two of which limited due to heavy construction.


I'd argue only one is limited. AK only lost some meet and greets and the construction is off to the side not in your way. As for DHS you have 25 acres of land under construction.


----------



## mikepizzo

Sweettears said:


> I don't disagree. It was at a relative low point and I bought for long term. Also a modest investment so I'm not betting the farm.
> 
> Besides I bought it for all of the perks Disney provides to shareholders.



If you don't mind me asking, what are the perks?  I don't remember hearing about any (though to be fair it's not something I've sought out too hard).


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Well I have to go with the flow my group has waited in 2 70+ minute lines now.



Were they posted 70+ but actually a shorter wait, or are you saying the actual wait was 70+.  Either way, bless your heart young man.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Well I have to go with the flow my group has waited in 2 70+ minute lines now.



Is it b/c they are ride rationing b/c the holidays are over (less cars on the tracks, less employees, a side closed, etc?)


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Were they posted 70+ but actually a shorter wait, or are you saying the actual wait was 70+.  Either way, bless your heart young man.





TwoMisfits said:


> Is it b/c they are ride rationing b/c the holidays are over (less cars on the tracks, less employees, a side closed, etc?)


Rockin Rollercoaster was 70 posted but ended up being 90. 

Space was about 60-70 posted at 80. 

Splash was posted 70 but now have been waiting 80-90. 

Not much I can do. I'm in a group of 12 so I don't have a lot of say. 9 of the 12 leave Saturday so I'll have three days where I can do what I want. 

I don't think it's ride rationing. I think crowds are overlapping. You have people ending their holiday vacations yesterday and today. Then you have marathon runners arriving today and tomorrow.


----------



## saskdw

TwoMisfits said:


> Is it b/c they are ride rationing b/c the holidays are over (less cars on the tracks, less employees, a side closed, etc?)



Not sure about today, but we were at EPCOT on a low crowd day in December and they were only running 2 of the 3 theaters on SOARIN. Also the one we rode only had 2 of the 3 rows in use. 

That actually irritated me. We intentionally go when it's slow to avoid crowds/waits and they make me wait anyway? That is the type of thing that will make me spend my money elsewhere. It really hit a nerve.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> Not sure about today, but we were at EPCOT on a low crowd day in December and they were only running 2 of the 3 theaters on SOARIN. Also the one we rode only had 2 of the 3 rows in use.
> 
> That actually irritated me. We intentionally go when it's slow to avoid crowds/waits and they make me wait anyway? That is the type of thing that will make me spend my money elsewhere. It really hit a nerve.



That's to save minimum wage employee costs...you simply aren't paying enough


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Rockin Rollercoaster was 70 posted but ended up being 90.
> 
> Space was about 60-70 posted at 80.
> 
> Splash was posted 70 but now have been waiting 80-90.
> 
> Not much I can do. I'm in a group of 12 so I don't have a lot of say. 9 of the 12 leave Saturday so I'll have three days where I can do what I want.
> 
> I don't think it's ride rationing. I think crowds are overlapping. You have people ending their holiday vacations yesterday and today. Then you have marathon runners arriving today and tomorrow.



Well, it could also be this is the 1st day all those Floridian passholders with the weekday/silver/gold pass can see the decorations after Xmas (it's been 2 1/2 weeks since they could even be in the parks).  So, you're fighting late holiday people, early runners, and 1/2 of Florida who know they only have 4 days they can do this...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Well, it could also be this is the 1st day all those Floridian passholders with the weekday pass can see the decorations after Xmas (it's been 2 1/2 weeks since they could even be in the parks).  So, you're fighting late holiday people, early runners, and 1/2 of Florida who know they only have 4 days they can do this...


Yes that as well.


----------



## mikepizzo

TwoMisfits said:


> Well, it could also be this is the 1st day all those Floridian passholders with the weekday/silver/gold pass can see the decorations after Xmas (it's been 2 1/2 weeks since they could even be in the parks).  So, you're fighting late holiday people, early runners, and 1/2 of Florida who know they only have 4 days they can do this...



Aren't a lot of decorations already down?  I remember reading the EPCOT tree is already down.  Maybe the Magic Kingdom stuff is still up?


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Yes that as well.



It's probably more crowded that Xmas to New Year with less employees running everything.  Probably not a recipe for optimal park touring...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It's probably more crowded that Xmas to New Year with less employees running everything.  Probably not a recipe for optimal park touring...


I've gone this week the last two years and never experienced this. However I've never come to WDW for marathon weekend this early. I usually arrive tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's to save minimum wage employee costs...you simply aren't paying enough



Can I pay $10 to go to the front of the line?


----------



## Ai12gani

mikepizzo said:


> Aren't a lot of decorations already down?  I remember reading the EPCOT tree is already down.  Maybe the Magic Kingdom stuff is still up?



They take the Epcot tree down for NYE, can't remember why though. All other decorations should still be up. I just bet everyone is dying for the return of the crane.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Aren't a lot of decorations already down?  I remember reading the EPCOT tree is already down.  Maybe the Magic Kingdom stuff is still up?





Ai12gani said:


> They take the Epcot tree down for NYE, can't remember why though. All other decorations should still be up. I just bet everyone is dying for the return of the crane.



I believe it is for the NYE fireworks they do at EPCOT that they have to take that main tree down, but yeah, the rest of the decorations should still be up


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are the perks?  I don't remember hearing about any (though to be fair it's not something I've sought out too hard).


I had a wonky face attached but it didn't show.  There are none. In years past there were although it's been so long I can't remember what they were.


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> They take the Epcot tree down for NYE, can't remember why though. All other decorations should still be up. I just bet everyone is dying for the return of the crane.


Everything is up. Gingerbread house at GF was getting taken down this morning. MK won't get taken down until Jan. 11th. AK and DHS will be up until the 5th and 6th. Disney Springs until January 8th. I'm hoping to see the drone show tonight.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The sooner they come down, the better with the decorations...
> 
> No matter what Lexus and Kay jewelers tried to tell Me during the rose bowl...the spirit "doesn't last the whole year".
> 
> It's January...acceptance is the first step to recovery


I like having the decor up for the marathon at least the castle lights.


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> I've gone this week the last two years and never experienced this. However I've never come to WDW for marathon weekend this early. I usually arrive tonight or tomorrow.


I think the big difference this year is how the holidays fell and how schools took their breaks.  I know my kids don't go back until the 10th. Had I realized this 9 months ago, I would be running this weekend too.  Looking on MDE, it looks crazy there.  Thanks for all the posts.  Touring plans says the crowds go down on Friday.


----------



## Silvercrest

rteetz said:


> Everything is up. Gingerbread house at GF was getting taken down this morning. MK won't get taken down until Jan. 11th. AK and DHS will be up until the 5th and 6th. Disney Springs until January 8th. I'm hoping to see the drone show tonight.




Yay!  We'll be arriving the 7th, so I'm glad to hear we'll still see the decorations at MK, at least.


----------



## WooPigScientist

rteetz said:


> I've gone this week the last two years and never experienced this. However I've never come to WDW for marathon weekend this early. I usually arrive tonight or tomorrow.



We were this time last year too.  The crowds weren't bad at all. We moved this years' vacation back a month because I figured this week would be nuts - between families trying to use a short school week to get in a longer trip at WDW, marathon folks, and people who have traditionally gone this time of year as it's usually a relatively low crowd week that still has Xmas decorations without parties messing up the evenings. I think the way the holiday fell this year created a perfect storm for this situation. I was pretty surprised when the crowd calendars were showing relatively low crowd predictions. 

Of course, I have kids in school, so I'm always thinking about the breaks. This week was pretty appealing to us because we are out Monday and Tuesday. Well, until I realized it was going to be appealing to everyone else too!


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> I had a wonky face attached but it didn't show.  There are none. In years past there were although it's been so long I can't remember what they were.


Well, you get to be invited to the stockholder's annual meeting...we actually did go to one many years ago, and it was cool to see what was in the pipe for the future...other than that, the only PERK is the little dividend paid back into my few shares, and the ability to start off comments with, "As a stockholder..."  That's about it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> However I've never come to WDW for marathon weekend this early. I usually arrive tonight or tomorrow.



Always knew you were out in front of things, but you are even out in front of yourself! 

Such good time management!


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> I think the big difference this year is how the holidays fell and how schools took their breaks.  I know my kids don't go back until the 10th. Had I realized this 9 months ago, I would be running this weekend too.  Looking on MDE, it looks crazy there.  Thanks for all the posts.  Touring plans says the crowds go down on Friday.


Interesting my sisters and every school by us in Wisconsin went back today.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> Interesting my sisters and every school by us in Wisconsin went back today.




Same thing here in the Tri-State area...everyone went back today.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney parks pins for 2017

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...w-hidden-mickey-pins-at-disney-parks-in-2017/


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> Well, you get to be invited to the stockholder's annual meeting...we actually did go to one many years ago, and it was cool to see what was in the pipe for the future...other than that, the only PERK is the little dividend paid back into my few shares, and the ability to start off comments with, "As a stockholder..."  That's about it.



True. Would be interesting to attend but the cost of my trip would probably wipe out my gains.  My memory could be foggy but I believe there actually were some benefits that were helpful in traveling to WDW.


----------



## closetmickey

saskdw said:


> Not sure about today, but we were at EPCOT on a low crowd day in December and they were only running 2 of the 3 theaters on SOARIN. Also the one we rode only had 2 of the 3 rows in use.
> 
> That actually irritated me. We intentionally go when it's slow to avoid crowds/waits and they make me wait anyway? That is the type of thing that will make me spend my money elsewhere. It really hit a nerve.


Absolutely my biggest pet peeve as well!


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are the perks?  I don't remember hearing about any (though to be fair it's not something I've sought out too hard).





jlundeen said:


> Well, you get to be invited to the stockholder's annual meeting...we actually did go to one many years ago, and it was cool to see what was in the pipe for the future...other than that, the only PERK is the little dividend paid back into my few shares, and the ability to start off comments with, "As a stockholder..."  That's about it.



At one time, there were lots of perks of being a Disney shareholder.  Shareholders received ticket and resorts discounts.  The shareholder meeting once alternated between Disneyland and Walt Disney World.  During the Eisner days, all shareholders who attended the annual meeting received a free one day theme park pass.  When Disney did away with the discounts, shareholders were given a free Magic Kingdom Club gold card which provided ticket and resort discounts.  The internet and Disney discussion boards eventually killed the shareholder discounts as people would just purchase one share of Disney stock in order to qualify for the discounts.


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> True. Would be interesting to attend but the cost of my trip would probably wipe out my gains.  My memory could be foggy but I believe there actually were some benefits that were helpful in traveling to WDW.


Must have been before we got ours...I think that was in 1995 or so...

The one time we did go it was being held in Anaheim, and we planned it around a Disneyland visit.


----------



## crazy4wdw

jlundeen said:


> Must have been before we got ours...I think that was in 1995 or so...
> 
> The one time we did go it was being held in Anaheim, and we planned it around a Disneyland visit.


I can't remember the timeline.  I purchased my initial shares in 1986 which was just prior to a stock split. Seems like the benefits were completely nixed just prior to Eisner's ouster, but could be wrong!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> At one time, there were lots of perks of being a Disney shareholder.  Shareholders received ticket and resorts discounts.  The shareholder meeting once alternated between Disneyland and Walt Disney World.  During the Eisner days, all shareholders who attended the annual meeting received a free one day theme park pass.  When Disney did away with the discounts, shareholders were given a free Magic Kingdom Club gold card which provided ticket and resort discounts.  The internet and Disney discussion boards eventually killed the shareholder discounts as people would just purchase one share of Disney stock in order to qualify for the discounts.



Bit of a bummer but I can understand the rationale.  Be nice if they had something if you had like 10 shares and then a bit more of you have 100 or something like that


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I'd argue only one is limited. AK only lost some meet and greets and the construction is off to the side not in your way. As for DHS you have 25 acres of land under construction.



Listen...

I won't convince you and you won't convince me...

And neither of us is 100% right or wrong...

But animal Kingdom was limited when it opened because it was underbuilt and overbudget...and managements decision to not allocate the funds till now to fix it has been a black mark.

I give them credit for trying now...even with what I believe to be more mistakes.  "A" for effort.

We know the how's and The Who's and the why's.  No need to rehash.  And the "it's MY favorite" doesn't change a thing.

The fact is that it was designed and funded to handle as many people as magic kingdom and Epcot...actually more...and has not come that close.  It cost in real dollars 8x what magic kingdom and studios did and twice Epcot (the biggest money pit in Disney history...but they finished).

That's what Ima saying...and that is part of the reason magic kingdom is the pixie pounding mess that it is - frankly - today....

Now I have to go get inline for mine train...I can see the end of it from my house


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Listen...
> 
> I won't convince you and you won't convince me...
> 
> And neither of us is 100% right or wrong...
> 
> But animal Kingdom was limited when it opened because it was underbuilt and overbudget...and managements decision to not allocate the funds till now to fix it has been a black mark.
> 
> I give them credit for trying now...even with what I believe to be more mistakes.  "A" for effort.
> 
> We know the how's and The Who's and the why's.  No need to rehash.  And the "it's MY favorite" doesn't change a thing.
> 
> The fact is that it was designed and funded to handle as many people as magic kingdom and Epcot...actually more...and has not come that close.  It cost in real dollars 8x what magic kingdom and studios did and twice Epcot (the biggest money pit in Disney history...but they finished).
> 
> That's what Ima saying...and that is part of the reason magic kingdom is the pixie pounding mess that it is - frankly - today....
> 
> Now I have to go get inline for mine train...I can see the end of it from my house


I understand. 

By the way at the Springs tonight. Town center is definitely a mall. I like everything else though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I understand.
> 
> By the way at the Springs tonight. Town center is definitely a mall. I like everything else though.



I found it to be a big Florida mall without the Florida ambience...

Sawgrass without the alligators...maybe


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I found it to be a big Florida mall without the Florida ambience...
> 
> Sawgrass without the alligators...maybe


I mean it looks very nice (I've never been to any other Florida malls), but I wouldn't shop at any of the stores really. I am an under armour fan though.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> I mean it looks very nice (I've never been to any other Florida malls), but I wouldn't shop at any of the stores really. I am an under armour fan though.



Zara and Uniqlo are great.  Uniqlo has exclusive disney merchandise that's cheap!


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> Zara and Uniqlo are great.  Uniqlo has exclusive disney merchandise that's cheap!


I haven't gone in Uniqlo yet. I will later hopefully. Just watched the drone show that was pretty cool and I hope they continue to improve the technology.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jaxonp said:


> Zara and Uniqlo are great.  Uniqlo has exclusive disney merchandise that's cheap!



That's because uniqlo is cheap...which is why it's the only store that's packed.

I can only tell you what I saw:  in July the place was packed and only uniqlo and some more specialty shops had people in them...rest was a ghost town.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's because uniqlo is cheap...which is why it's the only store that's packed.
> 
> I can only tell you what I saw:  in July the place was packed and only uniqlo and some more specialty shops had people in them...rest was a ghost town.


Coke was packed. Not much was a ghost town tonight except some of the jewelry stores. 

Also D-Luxe for dinner, a little pricey but very good.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Coke was packed. Not much was a ghost town tonight except some of the jewelry stores.
> 
> Also D-Luxe for dinner, a little pricey but very good.


Coke hadn't been opened yet...though that's complete novelty.

Don't watch the people...watch the shopping bags...that's how you tell how things are going.

The food Was good so far...highly recommend homecoming.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney parks pins for 2017
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...w-hidden-mickey-pins-at-disney-parks-in-2017/



I love how they were so late with the 2016 Hidden Mickeys that they're just skipping 2016 and using them for 2017.


----------



## Travis B

lockedoutlogic said:


> Coke hadn't been opened yet...though that's complete novelty.
> 
> Don't watch the people...watch the shopping bags...that's how you tell how things are going.
> 
> The food Was good so far...highly recommend homecoming.



Seconding Homecoming.  Rick Bayless' spot is really good too.


----------



## Travis B

jaxonp said:


> Zara and Uniqlo are great.  Uniqlo has exclusive disney merchandise that's cheap!



Uniqlo's stuff is better designed and seems to be better quality IMO than the Disney stuff, at least in terms of fiber content.  My only gripe is that the sizes run small and they don't stock the larger sizes, perhaps because it is a Japanese company.  I was able to find a t-shirt that worked for me but when my BF who is smaller than me was not fitting in stuff, I didn't even bother to try.  That's one area they could really improve, especially considering the size of the many Disney fans.  I'm 6'3" and normally an XL or XXL if it's a sweatshirt or something i want to be roomy.  Their Disney stuff is great, it just sucks that all I could do was look at it.


----------



## jaxonp

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's because uniqlo is cheap...which is why it's the only store that's packed.
> 
> I can only tell you what I saw:  in July the place was packed and only uniqlo and some more specialty shops had people in them...rest was a ghost town.


 
Uniqlo isn't packed because of the price point.   It's packed because it's the only Uniqlo in the southeast region of the country if I recall.   Uniqlo is extreamlh popular worldwide and has just begun their expansion in the USA.   Zara is similar but they are about 5 years ahead of Uniqlo in the states.   Also, Zara is the worlds largest fashion brand.  Over 800 locations... they are everywhere in Europe and are popping up all over the states now.   I personal like the design and quality of Zara better but hen again it's slightly more expensive than Uniqlo.


----------



## jaxonp

Travis B said:


> Uniqlo's stuff is better designed and seems to be better quality IMO than the Disney stuff, at least in terms of fiber content.  My only gripe is that the sizes run small and they don't stock the larger sizes, perhaps because it is a Japanese company.  I was able to find a t-shirt that worked for me but when my BF who is smaller than me was not fitting in stuff, I didn't even bother to try.  That's one area they could really improve, especially considering the size of the many Disney fans.  I'm 6'3" and normally an XL or XXL if it's a sweatshirt or something i want to be roomy.  Their Disney stuff is great, it just sucks that all I could do was look at it.



I'm going to mostly ageee to disagree.   Disney quality is equally in many things and thus overpriced but many items at Disney are now much better quality cottons etc than typical Uniqlo.   As far as graphic tees are concerned.   I will say this, Uniqlo for the price can't be beat.   Better quality...  or so much


----------



## writerguyfl

DizFanFamily said:


> I think the big difference this year is how the holidays fell and how schools took their breaks.  I know my kids don't go back until the 10th. Had I realized this 9 months ago, I would be running this weekend too.  Looking on MDE, it looks crazy there.  Thanks for all the posts.  Touring plans says the crowds go down on Friday.





rteetz said:


> I don't think it's ride rationing. I think crowds are overlapping. You have people ending their holiday vacations yesterday and today. Then you have marathon runners arriving today and tomorrow.



As *DizFanFamily* notes, many public schools students don't return to classes until January 9th.  For example, both Broward County (Fort Lauderdale) and Miami-Dade County are off this week.  Broward has 260,000 students and Miami-Dade has 370,000.  Those are families that might make a WDW trip this week.

I believe Orange County Public Schools go back tomorrow (1/4/17).


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> As *DizFanFamily* notes, many public schools students don't return to classes until January 9th.  For example, both Broward County (Fort Lauderdale) and Miami-Dade County are off this week.  Broward has 260,000 students and Miami-Dade has 370,000.  Those are families that might make a WDW trip this week.
> 
> I believe Orange County Public Schools go back tomorrow (1/4/17).


That's just surprising to me. That's quite a long break for the holidays.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> That's just surprising to me. That's quite a long break for the holidays.


We have the same break in California. My kids didn't get out until the 23rd.


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> That's just surprising to me. That's quite a long break for the holidays.



Here in Canada the kids went to school until Dec 23 so they don't go back until Jan 9.  That is the usual 2 week holiday.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

We got out on the 23 of December and went back Tuesday January 3rd.


----------



## kungaloosh22

crazy4wdw said:


> At one time, there were lots of perks of being a Disney shareholder.  Shareholders received ticket and resorts discounts.  The shareholder meeting once alternated between Disneyland and Walt Disney World.  During the Eisner days, all shareholders who attended the annual meeting received a free one day theme park pass.  When Disney did away with the discounts, shareholders were given a free Magic Kingdom Club gold card which provided ticket and resort discounts.  The internet and Disney discussion boards eventually killed the shareholder discounts as people would just purchase one share of Disney stock in order to qualify for the discounts.



Ah, the Eisner days. The Disney stockholder perks were pretty great! I might or might not have purchased a single share to qualify for the discounts....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jaxonp said:


> Uniqlo isn't packed because of the price point.   It's packed because it's the only Uniqlo in the southeast region of the country if I recall.   Uniqlo is extreamlh popular worldwide and has just begun their expansion in the USA.   Zara is similar but they are about 5 years ahead of Uniqlo in the states.   Also, Zara is the worlds largest fashion brand.  Over 800 locations... they are everywhere in Europe and are popping up all over the states now.   I personal like the design and quality of Zara better but hen again it's slightly more expensive than Uniqlo.



Just to add, I am in the NY metro area and we have several Uniqlos near us.  While they do carry some Disney stuff it feels like they have a lot more at the location in Disney Springs - so could also be people that have a Uniqlo near them, know they like it, and want to see what they have available "at" Disney

I think you point is spot on just that I think there is multiple reasons it is popular there


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> We have the same break in California. My kids didn't get out until the 23rd.



My kids didn't get out until the 23rd and we back the 3rd.  Only a week

And no winter break this year either - just a week around Easter and then they are in school until the end of June

Just kinda funny how different school calendars can be


----------



## Harry Wallace

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids didn't get out until the 23rd and we back the 3rd. Only a week
> 
> And no winter break this year either - just a week around Easter and then they are in school until the end of June
> 
> Just kinda funny how different school calendars can be


Seeing all of the U.S. holiday lengths now, I'm feeling kinda lucky  Here in the U.K. we got let out on the 19th December and we go back on 10th January


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible Avatar opening date revealed

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marathon weekend times guide and schedule 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/walt...on-weekend-2017-times-guide-and-schedules.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jaxonp said:


> Uniqlo isn't packed because of the price point.   It's packed because it's the only Uniqlo in the southeast region of the country if I recall.   Uniqlo is extreamlh popular worldwide and has just begun their expansion in the USA.   Zara is similar but they are about 5 years ahead of Uniqlo in the states.   Also, Zara is the worlds largest fashion brand.  Over 800 locations... they are everywhere in Europe and are popping up all over the states now.   I personal like the design and quality of Zara better but hen again it's slightly more expensive than Uniqlo.



Could be...uniqlo has been in some northeast areas for a few years...they seem to be no more popular than other comparable retailers


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chef series continues in 2017
*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ontinues-in-2017-at-walt-disney-world-resort/*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> Seeing all of the U.S. holiday lengths now, I'm feeling kinda lucky  Here in the U.K. we got let out on the 19th December and we go back on 10th January



The difference in social calendars between Europe and the US...has been well established...

Wait...are you still in Europe?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add, I am in the NY metro area and we have several Uniqlos near us.  While they do carry some Disney stuff it feels like they have a lot more at the location in Disney Springs - so could also be people that have a Uniqlo near them, know they like it, and want to see what they have available "at" Disney
> 
> I think you point is spot on just that I think there is multiple reasons it is popular there



Agree completely...way more disney stuff at the Orlando location.  That store "works"...many others at springs don't.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible Avatar opening date revealed
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/



I go in Late June, this would be ideal.  Expecting I'll be there for the opening day with delays.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> That's just surprising to me. That's quite a long break for the holidays.



My son's district didn't start until the 22nd. Why they thought it was good, no idea. But that is the schedule.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> My son's district didn't start until the 22nd. Why they thought it was good, no idea. But that is the schedule.


Interesting. So many widely different calendars.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Interesting. So many widely different calendars.



School calendars are regional...they tend to balance out at wdw on the aggregate.

EXCEPT...no student in the US or most of the western world went to school from 12/24-1/1...and the crowds appear to have been "down".  That can't be ignored.


----------



## sachilles

I think the regions are embracing the different calendars, in part so families can enjoy vacations at popular destinations while avoiding the peak crowds(not just at Disney).


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney has announced discounted tickets for Florida residents for 2017 - 3 and 4 day Discover Disney.  Animal Kingdom is blocked on these tickets from May 27 through June 9, maybe because that's when Avatar is opening?* 
*
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney has announced discounted tickets for Florida residents for 2017 - 3 and 4 day Discover Disney.  Animal Kingdom is blocked on these tickets from May 27 through June 9, maybe because that's when Avatar is opening?*
> *
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/



What's the chances of them hitting that tight a window this far out?

That tells me that they will be open April or May...and that that's the press junket week.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> What's the chances of them hitting that tight a window this far out?
> 
> That tells me that they will be open April or May...and that that's the press junket week.


I think it's a good chance currently but you know me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney has announced discounted tickets for Florida residents for 2017 - 3 and 4 day Discover Disney.  Animal Kingdom is blocked on these tickets from May 27 through June 9, maybe because that's when Avatar is opening?*
> *
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/


That is very interesting. Sure Memorial Day is around that time so I get that part but to specifically block AK of all the parks is the interesting part to me.....makes me think something would occur for them to think larger attendance at AK expected during Memorial Day (and just a bit after) time period.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> What's the chances of them hitting that tight a window this far out?
> 
> That tells me that they will be open April or May...and that that's the press junket week.



My thought is that it's the "plan", but could push later. It won't happen earlier - they wouldn't want the tickets to be valid for the crowds when Avatar arrive. So Memorial day is the target - but likely a target that could move back.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bodhaktan returning to Canada for short period of time. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...epcots-canada-pavilion-for-a-limited-time.htm


----------



## Fantasia79

Opening a Lee "land" will certainly attract more crowds.  Downtime in between probably causing some panic with the suits.

In my experience having been on the inside of over a dozen school year calendar talks, many factors beyond regional patterns.  The consistent trait with any calendar talk is giving *OUR* families an advantage.  That might be more time during winter or out earlier for summer break, even adding more long weekends. Alignment with feeder districts or dis-alignment with other schools. Giving kids advantage to a long spring break with Easter, or an early one to get HS kids a jump on summer jobs.  Had one that against all input, thought they came up with the greatest winter break, only 8 days, but we got out very early in may.  Community went nuts, it was changed back.


----------



## TwoMisfits

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney has announced discounted tickets for Florida residents for 2017 - 3 and 4 day Discover Disney.  Animal Kingdom is blocked on these tickets from May 27 through June 9, maybe because that's when Avatar is opening?*
> *
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/



These are way cheaper than last year's early year promo of $209/$195 for 4 day Florida Res tickets.  One could say this is finally a price decrease from 2016, since $159 is much less than $209......


----------



## Fantasia79

*News?
*
http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/nati...58785.html?a=a&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_CHBrand

Disney Parks girl hoodie recalled for choking hazard.  We own this one, and I know there's a few Parents/grandparents here that might have it too.


----------



## rteetz

Currently on the express bus from DHS to Epcot. Pick up is behind ToT. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Fantasia79 said:


> *News?
> *
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/nati...58785.html?a=a&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_CHBrand
> 
> Disney Parks girl hoodie recalled for choking hazard.  We own this one, and I know there's a few Parents/grandparents here that might have it too.



Forgive my ignorance, but I clicked the link and am struggling to see what the choking hazard is?  I'm chalking it up to the fact that I don't have kids, so maybe I'm not looking at the right way...


----------



## Fantasia79

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I clicked the link and am struggling to see what the choking hazard is?  I'm chalking it up to the fact that I don't have kids, so maybe I'm not looking at the right way...



I inspected ours and can,only assume it's snaps coming loose.  They're right in front.


----------



## Fantasia79

*News
*
Delicious Disney, Chef Series

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ontinues-in-2017-at-walt-disney-world-resort/

Naturally, I will miss this by one day.


----------



## rteetz

I've only used the express transportation once so far but I loved it. The not having to wait for security is great.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Currently on the express bus from DHS to Epcot. Pick up is behind ToT. I'm loving it so far.



I think I saw you have a decently large group, but are there others on board? I'm really curious if the demand is solid enough to keep it going or at least have it in place for summer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Baby elephant born at AK.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-baby-elephant-calf-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I think I saw you have a decently large group, but are there others on board? I'm really curious if the demand is solid enough to keep it going or at least have it in place for summer.


I'm in a group of 12. Nobody else was on board and my grandma has an ECV. I saw others using the service though. When we got off people were getting on.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I clicked the link and am struggling to see what the choking hazard is?  I'm chalking it up to the fact that I don't have kids, so maybe I'm not looking at the right way...



My guess is that it has something to do with the snap closures. The grommets may not be fully attached


----------



## dlavender

TwoMisfits said:


> These are way cheaper than last year's early year promo of $209/$195 for 4 day Florida Res tickets.  One could say this is finally a price decrease from 2016, since $159 is much less than $209......



That's a pretty significant decrease.  

Must not be as confident as they were last year when they jacked this up to $209.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Panasonic working together on the projection technology for Navi River Journey in Pandora.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resort.htm


----------



## Tigger's ally

dlavender said:


> That's a pretty significant decrease.
> 
> Must not be as confident as they were last year when they jacked this up to $209.



Last year were all 4 parks included?  Because that figured about $50 per park if all were included and that is the same this year if you are only allowed in 3 parks.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baby elephant born at AK.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-baby-elephant-calf-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



She's a cutie!.  Love the video.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> I've only used the express transportation once so far but I loved it. The not having to wait for security is great.


From my experience with the express bus last week, it is definitely worth the money!!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Tigger's ally said:


> Last year were all 4 parks included?  Because that figured about $50 per park if all were included and that is the same this year if you are only allowed in 3 parks.



You're only disallowed AK for 2 weeks - you can use it any other time for the next 5 months...


----------



## dlavender

Tigger's ally said:


> Last year were all 4 parks included?  Because that figured about $50 per park if all were included and that is the same this year if you are only allowed in 3 parks.



That same ticket in 2010 was $99.  That's why I use the eloquent term "jacked up". 

And you don't really see them reverse course like this.



TwoMisfits said:


> You're only disallowed AK for 2 weeks - you can use it any other time for the next 5 months...



That's how I read it as well.


----------



## Silvercrest

j2thomason said:


> From my experience with the express bus last week, it is definitely worth the money!!



We have been considering using it, but will be traveling with a 7 year old.  Do you think it would "ruin the magic"?


----------



## Tigger's ally

j2thomason said:


> From my experience with the express bus last week, it is definitely worth the money!!



How much was this service again?


----------



## rteetz

Food booths are going up at Epcot for Festival of the Arts. 

Went to WWoS for the runDisney expo. Construction is progressing on the new venue.


----------



## rteetz

First time in the standby line at mine train. 20 minutes when we got in because of the wishes. Wait was about 20-25.


----------



## Travis B

jaxonp said:


> I'm going to mostly ageee to disagree.   Disney quality is equally in many things and thus overpriced but many items at Disney are now much better quality cottons etc than typical Uniqlo.   As far as graphic tees are concerned.   I will say this, Uniqlo for the price can't be beat.   Better quality...  or so much



I just hate that everything is the poly/cotton blend.  I bought a sweatshirt at Disneyland and can barely wear it because it makes me so hot.  Some of the 28th and Main (or whatever it's called) items are very nice, but for the money I would buy something elsewhere.  Maybe rather than commenting on quality I should rephrase my opinion as preferring the feel of the fabric, and appreciating that it's 100% cotton as opposed to the poly blend that is so pervasive at WDW.


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just kinda funny how different school calendars can be





rteetz said:


> Interesting. So many widely different calendars.





sachilles said:


> I think the regions are embracing the different calendars, in part so families can enjoy vacations at popular destinations while avoiding the peak crowds(not just at Disney).



I just happened to talk to my mother, who was an Assistant Superintendent of a school district.  The master schedule was one of her duties.  I mentioned this thread and she chuckled when I asked she ever considered tourism crowds when coming up with vacation dates.  She basically said that was never a consideration.

She said that with national holidays and pre-determined standardized testing dates set by the state, there really isn't a ton of wiggle room for which days to take off.  To add complexity, she had to get buy-in from multiple unions (teachers, clerical, and custodial) on dates.  Smaller districts might also consult with larger regional employers to avoid child-care issues for younger students.

She also mentioned the fact that districts must have a certain number of instructional days.  Districts in northern sections of the country may have more days in the school year than the rest of country because they have to consider the possibility of "snow days".


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> I just happened to talk to my mother, who was an Assistant Superintendent of a school district.  The master schedule was one of her duties.  I mentioned this thread and she chuckled when I asked she ever considered tourism crowds when coming up with vacation dates.  She basically said that was never a consideration.
> 
> She said that with national holidays and pre-determined standardized testing dates set by the state, there really isn't a ton of wiggle room for which days to take off.  To add complexity, she had to get buy-in from multiple unions (teachers, clerical, and custodial) on dates.  Smaller districts might also consult with larger regional employers to avoid child-care issues for younger students.
> 
> She also mentioned the fact that districts must have a certain number of instructional days.  Districts in northern sections of the country may have more days in the school year than the rest of country because they have to consider the possibility of "snow days".


I'd agree with all of what you've said and appreciate the extra information. The snow days however isn't a northern section of the US thing unless you count north-eastern KS as northern..snow days, usually 5 or 6, was pre-built in at least when I was growing up. I'm sure they still have something of the sort in the districts I'm just too lazy to look it up lol. Snow days were also used for brutal cold (for example negative actual and feels like temp) due to kids standing at the bus stops.

Speaking of snow...it's snowing right now in my area though the total is supposed to be only 1-3inches with local accumulations of up to 4inches but we'll see (OT I know).

ETA: I'm sure the crowds, like others have mentioned are multiple things such as school break, run Disney starting up,when the holidays fell,etc. For example I know we went out to Red Robin on dec 26th and it was packed. They said they almost never get that busy on a Monday..well a chunck of people had it off as it was Christmas observed day.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> I just happened to talk to my mother, who was an Assistant Superintendent of a school district.  The master schedule was one of her duties.  I mentioned this thread and she chuckled when I asked she ever considered tourism crowds when coming up with vacation dates.  She basically said that was never a consideration.
> 
> She said that with national holidays and pre-determined standardized testing dates set by the state, there really isn't a ton of wiggle room for which days to take off.  To add complexity, she had to get buy-in from multiple unions (teachers, clerical, and custodial) on dates.  Smaller districts might also consult with larger regional employers to avoid child-care issues for younger students.
> 
> She also mentioned the fact that districts must have a certain number of instructional days.  Districts in northern sections of the country may have more days in the school year than the rest of country because they have to consider the possibility of "snow days".


I know in Wisconsin we have 2 "free" snow days. Anything more than that we have to make up. Public schools need 180 days of instruction here.


----------



## sunset7132

rteetz said:


> I've only used the express transportation once so far but I loved it. The not having to wait for security is great.


we saw signs for that at the AKL but werent sure what it was. IM handicapped and any easier way to get to the parks is worth a few dollars. How does that work ? we are goingback in december


----------



## skier_pete

IT sounds like a big reason for the crowds are the extended school breaks in Florida school districts. The fact of the matter is - while breaks in Northern states have some moderate effect on crowds, they are rarely going to make WDW seem overly crowded. What makes big crowds in WDW is the calendar for Florida and also the surrounding states. (Most Georgia and South Carolina but also Mississippi and Alabama to a lesser degree.) For instance, we live in the NY and our kids don't start school until after labor day. Going to Disney the week before labor day is very low crowds, because even though many school districts in the North haven't started yet, the Southern schools all have.  The same goes for Presidents day week - while the weekend itself is fairly busy, the week of is really not bad, because even though many Northern schools are off, southern schools are not. 

The fact is, Disney attendance is still dominated by people that live within a 8 hour drive. These are people that can still take a fairly affordable trip to Disney, and therefore there's a broader range of income families that can afford these trips. (A family of 4 from Chicago has to add $1500 or more to the trip cost just to get there, not to mention rental car / parking / etc.)


----------



## rteetz

sunset7132 said:


> we saw signs for that at the AKL but werent sure what it was. IM handicapped and any easier way to get to the parks is worth a few dollars. How does that work ? we are goingback in december


It's currently in its test phase. You can purchase it at the table inside the parks, at guest services, or at your resort concierge. $15 a day or $24 for 7 consecutive days.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://micechat.com/149211-dateline-disneyworld-starting-2017-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
The tunnels at Disney Springs

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/pi-update-tunnels-down-under.html


----------



## tcufrog

My son's school doesn't have snow days. If the school is closed due to weather a half day's worth of work is distributed via the school's private portal website. The teacher decides what to give out. It can reading, writing essays, online lectures to watch, textbook work, etc. That counts as a school day and the kids still have time for fun in the snow.


----------



## sachilles

writerguyfl said:


> I just happened to talk to my mother, who was an Assistant Superintendent of a school district.  The master schedule was one of her duties.  I mentioned this thread and she chuckled when I asked she ever considered tourism crowds when coming up with vacation dates.  She basically said that was never a consideration.
> 
> She said that with national holidays and pre-determined standardized testing dates set by the state, there really isn't a ton of wiggle room for which days to take off.  To add complexity, she had to get buy-in from multiple unions (teachers, clerical, and custodial) on dates.  Smaller districts might also consult with larger regional employers to avoid child-care issues for younger students.
> 
> She also mentioned the fact that districts must have a certain number of instructional days.  Districts in northern sections of the country may have more days in the school year than the rest of country because they have to consider the possibility of "snow days".


My experience in ski country Vermont was exactly the opposite. We have 2 local ski resorts, and more than half the student's parents are employed by the resorts. As a result, they intentionally moved the presidents week break back a week later. The reasoning was that the families could not afford to have their children out of school during that busy week, when they will likely be expected to work more than their typical 40 hours per week.
They then pushed the April vacation back a week as well.


----------



## Spacedog1975

tcufrog said:


> My son's school doesn't have snow days. If the school is closed due to weather a half day's worth of work is distributed via the school's private portal website. The teacher decides what to give out. It can reading, writing essays, online lectures to watch, textbook work, etc. That counts as a school day and the kids still have time for fun in the snow.



IMHO this is a smart way to do it.  This sounds like a policy that insures caution.


----------



## rteetz

tcufrog said:


> My son's school doesn't have snow days. If the school is closed due to weather a half day's worth of work is distributed via the school's private portal website. The teacher decides what to give out. It can reading, writing essays, online lectures to watch, textbook work, etc. That counts as a school day and the kids still have time for fun in the snow.


Interesting. I don't think that would work well for many because everyone would need internet access.


----------



## tcufrog

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I don't think that would work well for many because everyone would need internet access.



I completely understand. Luckily all of the kids at least have access to a smart phone. The middle schoolers are loaned laptops.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tcufrog said:


> My son's school doesn't have snow days. If the school is closed due to weather a half day's worth of work is distributed via the school's private portal website. The teacher decides what to give out. It can reading, writing essays, online lectures to watch, textbook work, etc. That counts as a school day and the kids still have time for fun in the snow.



That seems like a neat idea.  We still have snow days (a few backed in and then if we go over they start taking away from spring break) and we tend to have a lot of "late openings" so they can get the roads clear for the buses, etc.


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> I know in Wisconsin we have 2 "free" snow days. Anything more than that we have to make up. Public schools need 180 days of instruction here.



In Ohio we used to get 5 snow days a year.  There were several years that we went over that in the areas by the lake in the snow belt area.  The state has now moved to hours.  Each leave in school the kids need to be in school for a certain number of hours.  Anything over that can be used for snow days.  Each district now has like 20 some days to use a year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Park hours have been extended this week. It makes sense too because it is busy!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-disney-world-marathon-weekend-kicks-off.htm


----------



## staceyeileen

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I don't think that would work well for many because everyone would need internet access.



Internet access is assumed for students in schools these days.  Part of my first graders weekly homework is an online math & reading program. 

Regarding, snow days...  we may not have snow days here in Florida but we do have storm makeup days built into the calendars.  Although I think they do it the opposite of how it's done in the north, meaning they are officially marked as Holidays on the calendar but if needed to make up instruction days lost during hurricane season, students will have class.  Here in Lake county, the official calendar called for the students to be off the entire week of Thanksgiving but they actually had school 2 days that week to make up days lost to Hurricane Matthew.  They must have 180 days of instruction by the end of the year.


----------



## rteetz

staceyeileen said:


> Internet access is assumed for students in schools these days.  Part of my first graders weekly homework is an online math & reading program.
> 
> Regarding, snow days...  we may not have snow days here in Florida but we do have storm makeup days built into the calendars.  Although I think they do it the opposite of how it's done in the north, meaning they are officially marked as Holidays on the calendar but if needed to make up instruction days lost during hurricane season, students will have class.  Here in Lake county, the official calendar called for the students to be off the entire week of Thanksgiving but they actually had school 2 days that week to make up days lost to Hurricane Matthew.  They must have 180 days of instruction by the end of the year.


In schools sure but not everyone has it at home. I'm in the Milwaukee area. While I didn't go to Milwaukee schools hundreds of those students would have internet access issues at home.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More in depth look at Cars 3.

http://ew.com/movies/2017/01/05/cars-3-first-look/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> In schools sure but not everyone has it at home. I'm in the Milwaukee area. While I didn't go to Milwaukee schools hundreds of those students would have internet access issues at homeZ



My kids are still young by they get some things electronically and a lot of communications to parents are via e-mail, etc.  I believe the assumption is that either everyone has internet access at home or can go to the town public library to access the internet as needed  (though, obviously that doesn't help in a snow storm scenario as you wouldn't be able to get to the library if the roads are so bad they close the schools)


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> It's currently in its test phase. You can purchase it at the table inside the parks, at guest services, or at your resort concierge. $15 a day or $24 for 7 consecutive days.


Quick question, Ryan. Do they charge for kids under 3? They don't for anything else, just wondering about this one. If not, it may not be a bad idea for my summer trip.


----------



## nkosiek

staceyeileen said:


> Internet access is assumed for students in schools these days.  Part of my first graders weekly homework is an online math & reading program.
> 
> Regarding, snow days...  we may not have snow days here in Florida but we do have storm makeup days built into the calendars.  Although I think they do it the opposite of how it's done in the north, meaning they are officially marked as Holidays on the calendar but if needed to make up instruction days lost during hurricane season, students will have class.  Here in Lake county, the official calendar called for the students to be off the entire week of Thanksgiving but they actually had school 2 days that week to make up days lost to Hurricane Matthew.  They must have 180 days of instruction by the end of the year.


You know what they say about assumptions, right? I teach in a large urban district. We could never do the stuff online to count as a school day, whereas at least 2 suburban districts right on the other city of the city-line can.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> Quick question, Ryan. Do they charge for kids under 3? They don't for anything else, just wondering about this one. If not, it may not be a bad idea for my summer trip.



I'm not Ryan but just checked and the brochure states "Children under 3 are free" ... which makes sense since it indicates to purchase this you need a valid admission ticket with park hopper which a child under 3 wouldn't have - but obviously makes sense to be sure!


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Quick question, Ryan. Do they charge for kids under 3? They don't for anything else, just wondering about this one. If not, it may not be a bad idea for my summer trip.


Not sure. I can ask next time I use it.


----------



## rteetz

My other photos aren't loading right now.


----------



## sachilles

sorry to say, I can't place the photo.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> sorry to say, I can't place the photo.


Animal Kingdom, avatar show building.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two shops closing for refurbishment at DHS.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/th...efurbishment-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## sachilles

Ah, weird angle.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Ah, weird angle.


It's from the bus stop.


----------



## sachilles

Surprised they'd flatten the growth there.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Surprised they'd flatten the growth there.


It's to build a bigger berm to hide the land.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The snow days however isn't a northern section of the US thing unless you count north-eastern KS as northern.



By "northern" I meant areas where it snows.  It's a bit of an inexact term.  But, I grew up in Southern California and currently live in Fort Lauderdale, so almost everything is north to me.

That said, I lived in Minnesota for 11 years.  I fully understand the frustration that snow adds to life!



sachilles said:


> My experience in ski country Vermont was exactly the opposite. We have 2 local ski resorts, and more than half the student's parents are employed by the resorts. As a result, they intentionally moved the presidents week break back a week later. The reasoning was that the families could not afford to have their children out of school during that busy week, when they will likely be expected to work more than their typical 40 hours per week.
> They then pushed the April vacation back a week as well.



I'd chalk that up to be "consult(ing) with larger regional employers to avoid child-care issues for younger students" that I wrote in the initial post.  Although, I'm certain my mother would attempt to represent every school district in regard to how this issue is administrated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Animal Kingdom, avatar show building.



Is that from the express transportation that you get that view?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that from the express transportation that you get that view?


Nope regular bus.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Nope regular bus.


It's just as you get in past the gate though, furthest stop out I'd guess.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> It's just as you get in past the gate though, furthest stop out I'd guess.


This is closest to the park entrance actually.


----------



## sachilles

harumph.....ugly


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Nope regular bus.



oh ok, thanks - yeah, they really are working on that area since I was there.  I was wondering what they were going to do to block the building - so good information, thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> By "northern" I meant areas where it snows. It's a bit of an inexact term. But, I grew up in Southern California and currently live in Fort Lauderdale, so almost everything is north to me.


I totally get that and I've heard that before. I probably would be saying stuff like that if I lived in FL, GA, MS, etc 



writerguyfl said:


> That said, I lived in Minnesota for 11 years. I fully understand the frustration that snow adds to life!


Ugh don't know how you did it...my husband has some relatives up there in MN and boy can it get snowy and cold there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Animal Kingdom, avatar show building.


Perhaps a silly question but are there going to be like some sort of design on the building to hide the plainness of it a little bit like how Haunted Mansion? Or is the berm you spoke about supposed to hide it all from guest's view?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213519
> My other photos aren't loading right now.



That's not hidden!!!  Bad show!!


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Perhaps a silly question but are there going to be like some sort of design on the building to hide the plainness of it a little bit like how Haunted Mansion? Or is the berm you spoke about supposed to hide it all from guest's view?


Just the berm will try to hide it. The berm they are working on will have trees planted on it before it's finished.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Just the berm will try to hide it. The berm they are working on will have trees planted on it before it's finished.


Ok thanks. I'm just hoping I won't be jilted out of this immersive land I'm supposed to be in if I saw the actual building moreso because of how big it looks to me at least. I'm usually impressed with how Disney can blend things (IMHO) especially love how HM looks from the outside from the point of the guest and then you see the aerial view on Google and see that it's a normal building from the top.


----------



## sachilles

Berm, plus some quick growing bamboo I bet, to complete the look. That's my bet.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok thanks. I'm just hoping I won't be jilted out of this immersive land I'm supposed to be in if I saw the actual building moreso because of how big it looks to me at least. I'm usually impressed with how Disney can blend things (IMHO) especially love how HM looks from the outside from the point of the guest and then you see the aerial view on Google and see that it's a normal building from the top.


I'll just say the floating mountains look incredible and I can't wait to experience the place.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I'll just say the floating mountains look incredible and I can't wait to experience the place.


Completely agree there. Every photo I have seen of those floating mountains I've been impressed with it and only makes me that much more excited.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

A petition is going around asking Bob Iger to make Princess Leia an official Disney Princess.

First read this article: http://www.businessinsider.com/carrie-fisher-princess-leia-official-disney-princess-2017-1

I recently came across a petition with fans asking for Carrie Fisher's character, Princess Leia, to become an official Disney Princess. The petition also asks for Disney to change the rules. That is because there is a rule that a Disney Princess must not be acted by a "real" person. The Princess must be animated.

What does everyone think about this subject? Should Princess Leia become an official Disney Princess?


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to mention that I saw the new baby elephant on the safari today. They had the elephant portion fenced off likely to get her used to the surroundings.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tarzan is supposedly Anna and Elsa's little brother. 

http://www.wesh.com/article/chris-buck-talks-tarzan-frozen-theory/8567016


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tarzan is supposedly Anna and Elsa's little brother.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/article/chris-buck-talks-tarzan-frozen-theory/8567016


Plot of Frozen 2 - Anna and Elsa find out about a brother they never thought they had from the trolls. They then travel the high seas in search of their long lost brother, Tarzan. Will they find him?


----------



## Pete M

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That is because there is a rule that a Disney Princess must not be acted by a "real" person. The Princess must be animated.



they'll live-action _all _the disney princesses before too long.  and Leia has been animated in the past.

I say go for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok thanks. I'm just hoping I won't be jilted out of this immersive land I'm supposed to be in if I saw the actual building moreso because of how big it looks to me at least. I'm usually impressed with how Disney can blend things (IMHO) especially love how HM looks from the outside from the point of the guest and then you see the aerial view on Google and see that it's a normal building from the top.



That is the back of the building that is only visible now from the parking lot - so the berm is just to hide it from view from outside of the park ... you won't see any of the building while inside the land - it's all cthat breed with rock work


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New packaging for magicband 2.0

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-guests-now-recieving-magicband-2-new-packaging/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New packaging for magicband 2.0
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-guests-now-recieving-magicband-2-new-packaging/



Our old style MB's came in that box in December.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Our old style MB's came in that box in December.


Interesting mine for the trip I'm on right now came in the old style box. It didn't have that picture of the castle on it.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Hey Ryan:  Congrats!  The News Round Up 2016 thread was one of the top five threads on the boards for last year!!!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tarzan is supposedly Anna and Elsa's little brother.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/article/chris-buck-talks-tarzan-frozen-theory/8567016



Nice to hear confirmed, covered that last May, but I thought the Treehouse would be Frozen haha.



TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> I'm bummed about the SFR Treehouse, too. The first time we visited WDW as a family my kids were 4 & 6- too young to sit and watch an old movie like SFR. We walked through the giant treehouse anyway and they were appropriately impressed. I made a point to watch the movie again before our next trip and it had a much greater impact. They really appreciated the treehouse AND even POTC took on new meaning because of the pirates in the movie. We are fortunate that a theater near us shows Disney Screens.  I'm such a traditionalist and 100% into Disney nostalgia, but realize I am in the minority. I will be disappointed if they change the SFR treehouse into another Tarzan tree, but change is bound to happen. My first trip as a child there was a line to walk through the Treehouse. Our last three trips, only a handful of people were walking it with us. Clearly it needs updating to maximize use of that space.





jade1 said:


> Isn't Tarzan Anna and Elsa's brother? Oh boy.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213533



Thanks for the Pandora pics-can not wait.

Also fyi the Lions were amazing the other night oh the night safari.

Have a "snap" I kept but not super clear of course, the male was talking and walking across the rocks as were the females-spectacular.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
News Round Up 2016 was a top thread of the year! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-five-threads-for-2016-on-disboards-com/

You guys all help make it great.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Updated guidemaps debut Jan. 9th.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/updated-disney-park-maps-debuting-later.html?m=1


----------



## disneymath

rteetz said:


> That's just surprising to me. That's quite a long break for the holidays.



I think it just depends on how different school districts allocated the days off.

I teach in Ontario, Canada and we always get 10 "school (week) days" off for Christmas Break ... this year we were in still in school on Fri. Dec. 23rd, so we don't go back until Mon. Jan. 9th.

EDIT ... have been away for a day or so, didn't realize that many had already given similar replies on the next page of the thread!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is the back of the building that is only visible now from the parking lot - so the berm is just to hide it from view from outside of the park ... you won't see any of the building while inside the land - it's all cthat breed with rock work


That's good to hear . Thanks for that information appreciate it


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Interesting mine for the trip I'm on right now came in the old style box. It didn't have that picture of the castle on it.



Being from Canada they don't ship ours, we picked them up at check-in. Maybe they were out of the old boxes by then.


----------



## rteetz

It might be hard to tell in this photo but this pirates boat in front of us a couple nights ago was seriously leaning to the right. The weight distribution was not good on that boat. I wonder if they had any water in the boat. Our didn't but that was a very noticeable lean.


----------



## Q-man

sachilles said:


> I think the regions are embracing the different calendars, in part so families can enjoy vacations at popular destinations while avoiding the peak crowds(not just at Disney).



Spring Break calendars were originally based on planting season as the kids were going to be out anyway to help plant.  That is why traditionally the break is in March in the South and April in Northern climates.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible Avatar opening date revealed
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/florida-resident-3-potential-avatar-opening-date-revealed/



I wouldn't be surprised if it opened that early. The CM we spoke with at Nomad Lounge last week said that imagineers were in there all the time now, and James Cameron has been visiting a lot too. She was told very positively and energetically by one of the imagineers that it would be opening sooner than later. So, I guess we will see. I figured that meant July though. I wouldn't mind if it opened significantly before our late July trip to work out some of the kinks. I booked AKL in case it does open. We already had CSR booked, but I may cancel it. I actually got a 30% bounce back while we were there; however, I suspect the same offer could be made to everyone soon.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it opened that early. The CM we spoke with at Nomad Lounge last week said that imagineers were in there all the time now, and James Cameron has been visiting a lot too. She was told very positively and energetically by one of the imagineers that it would be opening sooner than later. So, I guess we will see. I figured that meant July though. I wouldn't mind if it opened significantly before our late July trip to work out some of the kinks. I booked AKL in case it does open. We already had CSR booked, but I may cancel it. I actually got a 30% bounce back while we were there; however, I suspect the same offer could be made to everyone soon.


I was at Nomad Lounge last week too. I heard a waitress tell a family right by me that her manager got to go in early to see the progress. She then said that Pandora is "ahead of schedule." While I was sitting outside, there were plenty of people coming by and taking pictures of the bridge lol.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was at Nomad Lounge last week too. I heard a CM tell a family right by me that her manager got to go in early to see the progress. She then said that Pandora is "ahead of schedule." While I was sitting outside, there were plenty of people coming by and taking pictures of the bridge lol.



We were there on New Years Day at night and sat outside. Alexandria was our server. She is awesome, and we have had her before. I love Tiffins and Nomad Lounge. Can't wait until Pandora opens. I think there might be a neat, sort of hidden, view from their deck. We were peeking through the gap in the walls to see down the bridge


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> We were there on New Years Day at night and sat outside. Alexandria was our server. She is awesome, and we have had her before. I love Tiffins and Nomad Lounge. Can't wait until Pandora opens. I think there might be a neat, sort of hidden, view from their deck. We were peeking through the gap in the walls to see down the bridge


I got my info on the 29th of December. I can't remember my server. I had her before though, and she actually remembered me. If you were there at night, did you catch them testing the bioluminescent lights? The waitress told me that at night, they have been testing that while the park was still open.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I got my info on the 29th of December. I can't remember my server. I had her before though, and she actually remembered me. If you were there at night, did you catch them testing the bioluminescent lights? The waitress told me that at night, they have been testing that while the park was still open.



We didn't see them testing, but they may have taken the day off since it was 1/1. Plus, the park closed early at 7pm, so we were only there from 6-7pm.


----------



## jlundeen

Q-man said:


> Spring Break calendars were originally based on planting season as the kids were going to be out anyway to help plant.  That is why traditionally the break is in March in the South and April in Northern climates.


Interesting...about as outdated now as daylight savings


----------



## Travis B

sachilles said:


> harumph.....ugly



They'll camouflage it, I'm sure.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> It's to build a bigger berm to hide the land.



Interesting that they don't build the berms first.  To hide the behind-the-magic reality.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Interesting that they don't build the berms first.  To hide the behind-the-magic reality.


They don't really need to. The construction didn't look like anything more than general construction early on. Now that they are finishing up the berm is needed to hide backstage areas.


----------



## WooPigScientist

jlundeen said:


> Interesting...about as outdated now as daylight savings



Probably, but not for all of us . As long as it's not raining that week, we get a TON of field work done when our college kids are out of school. Even one or two extra bodies make a world of difference for us. Our kids aren't old enough for that yet, but when they are, they're not going to be spending spring break at the beach . . .

But outdated or not, I get the feeling parents would freak the heck out if schools tried to change it up too much. Sometimes ours will get so bent out of shape over the littlest schedule changes. We have a few schools that have gone to breaking it into two 5-day weekends rather than one full week, but that's about as far as they can push it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
One day dining plan in testing 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...plans-theme-parks-disney-dine-go-speed-sales/


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One day dining plan in testing
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...plans-theme-parks-disney-dine-go-speed-sales/



Interesting. I would assume good for non Disney resort guests.


----------



## a4matte

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I recently came across a petition with fans asking for Carrie Fisher's character, Princess Leia, to become an official Disney Princess. The petition also asks for Disney to change the rules. That is because there is a rule that a Disney Princess must not be acted by a "real" person. The Princess must be animated.



If she were to become an official princess she'd be in an animated form. Disney will not use a "real" person as an official princess because that means they have to pay royalties to the actress to use her likeness. This is why you don't see Giselle from Enchanted on anything and the few times you do she's always in her animated form.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tarzan is supposedly Anna and Elsa's little brother.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/article/chris-buck-talks-tarzan-frozen-theory/8567016



Why are they just now reporting on this? He said this a while ago.
I still feel it's stupid and absolutely hate the idea. It feels so fan fiction-y and cheap.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New packaging for magicband 2.0
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-guests-now-recieving-magicband-2-new-packaging/



Last week we received our little pamphlet about an upcoming trip in October - it also has this new style. No more Incredibles theme.


----------



## mikepizzo

a4matte said:


> Why are they just now reporting on this? He said this a while ago.
> I still feel it's stupid and absolutely hate the idea. It feels so fan fiction-y and cheap.



I think the difference is that, however many months ago, they said the ship that is shown in the Little Mermaid was the same ship, but they never said anything about Tarzan being their brother.

I too think this is absolutely ridiculous.  If this was in fact their intention (which is what they are making it seem) they did a really poor job and didn't bother to care about the detail.  This is caving to fan theories.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

a4matte said:


> If she were to become an official princess she'd be in an animated form. Disney will not use a "real" person as an official princess because that means they have to pay royalties to the actress to use her likeness. This is why you don't see Giselle from Enchanted on anything and the few times you do she's always in her animated form.



I wonder if all the live action remakes impact these things at all.  Now that Emma Watson is Belle, does that impact things?  Leia has been in animated form as well so they could use it.

I think if they really wanted to you could make it work but I wonder what Carrie Fisher and her family would want - does she want to be remembered as a princess or as a fighter, etc.?  Honest question, I don't know, but think it should fit into what she/her family want her legacy to be, not what the fans want


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213546
> 
> It might be hard to tell in this photo but this pirates boat in front of us a couple nights ago was seriously leaning to the right. The weight distribution was not good on that boat. I wonder if they had any water in the boat. Our didn't but that was a very noticeable lean.



I hadn't heard any news on POTC in a while.  Was the problem with the new boats taking on water ever addressed?


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if all the live action remakes impact these things at all.  Now that Emma Watson is Belle, does that impact things?  Leia has been in animated form as well so they could use it.
> 
> I think if they really wanted to you could make it work but I wonder what Carrie Fisher and her family would want - does she want to be remembered as a princess or as a fighter, etc.?  Honest question, I don't know, but think it should fit into what she/her family want her legacy to be, not what the fans want



Actually, the animated version falls into the same issue of using her likeness. When Disney found out they'd have to pay to use Amy Adams' likeness if they wanted to add Giselle to the Princess line-up they tried simply using the animated version, but found they couldn't do that either since animated Giselle is based directly on Amy Adams. The same issue would apply to any animated Leia, since she's based on Carrie Fisher.

As for the live action remakes, Disney is keeping those pretty separate from the animated movies and princess line-up. They haven't replaced Cinderella with Lily James, or Aurora with Elle Fanning. Also, just a few years out, you can't find official merchandise of these movies featuring these actresses anywhere. By this time next year, any live action Beauty and the Beast products will no longer be in production and most likely will have disappeared from any store shelves.


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if all the live action remakes impact these things at all.  Now that Emma Watson is Belle, does that impact things?  Leia has been in animated form as well so they could use it.
> 
> I think if they really wanted to you could make it work but I wonder what Carrie Fisher and her family would want - does she want to be remembered as a princess or as a fighter, etc.?  Honest question, I don't know, but think it should fit into what she/her family want her legacy to be, not what the fans want



I was thinking the same thing about the princesses now being in live action movies and Leia being animated.

However, "Disney Princesses" is only a marketing gimmick.  So, it doesn't really matter to me if they include her.  Maybe make her an "Honorary Princess" just to recognize Carrie and the character she portrayed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joffreys is coming to the Magic Kingdom

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/joffr...ic-kingdom-annual-pass-discounts-now-offered/


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I hadn't heard any news on POTC in a while.  Was the problem with the new boats taking on water ever addressed?


I didn't have any water in my boat but that boat I have the picture of very well could've.


----------



## luisov

mikepizzo said:


> I think the difference is that, however many months ago, they said the ship that is shown in the Little Mermaid was the same ship, but they never said anything about Tarzan being their brother.
> 
> I too think this is absolutely ridiculous.  If this was in fact their intention (which is what they are making it seem) they did a really poor job and didn't bother to care about the detail.  This is caving to fan theories.



I think Chris Buck was just trolling the fans. Last time someone spoke about this, pretty much everyone at the studio thought it was a really funny fan theory, but that it didn't count as part of the Disney canon. Animators love to encourage these fan theories because it gives more depth to their films and creates legends and stories for other animators to talk about. Even the Pixar theory, which is actually pretty good, has been debunked by some Pixar creatives.

Unless someone at the studio truly took this theory seriously and plans to use it as a plot point for the sequel, I wouldn't take it as official Disney canon... Just like nobody takes those direct to video sequels from the 90's as canon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tilikum the killer whale has died

http://abcnews.go.com/US/tilikum-se...ied/story?id=44598477&cid=social_twitter_abcn


----------



## mikepizzo

luisov said:


> I think Chris Buck was just trolling the fans. Last time someone spoke about this, pretty much everyone at the studio thought it was a really funny fan theory, but that it didn't count as part of the Disney canon. Animators love to encourage these fan theories because it gives more depth to their films and creates legends and stories for other animators to talk about. Even the Pixar theory, which is actually pretty good, has been debunked by some Pixar creatives.
> 
> Unless someone at the studio truly took this theory seriously and plans to use it as a plot point for the sequel, I wouldn't take it as official Disney canon... Just like nobody takes those direct to video sequels from the 90's as canon.



I get what you're saying, and I know it's all in good fun, but I think if the creator of the original content confirms it, then it is canon.  No different if J.K. Rowling confirmed some fan theory regarding Harry Potter.


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> Why are they just now reporting on this? He said this a while ago.
> I still feel it's stupid and absolutely hate the idea. It feels so fan fiction-y and cheap..



Right - this isn't anything new it's been around for a few years - but it is not just fan-fictiony, it's really, really silly and wrong.Tarzan family is the Greystokes and they are ENGLISH. (And yes I know this is fictional - but Tarzan is already based on existing story - you can't just throw some other story over it and ignore the basis.)


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213546
> 
> It might be hard to tell in this photo but this pirates boat in front of us a couple nights ago was seriously leaning to the right. The weight distribution was not good on that boat. I wonder if they had any water in the boat. Our didn't but that was a very noticeable lean.



They were leaning into the Pigsty!   arggggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mikepizzo

Tigger's ally said:


> They were leaning into the Pigsty!   arggggggghhhhhhhhh!



I'd rather be leaning towards the Red Head


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One day dining plan in testing
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...plans-theme-parks-disney-dine-go-speed-sales/



I'm not clear as to what the benefits are to either Disney or the guest. I guess we'll have to wait on pricing?

ETA: Just saw there is a thread on this over at the TPAS board. Prices are quoted over there (can't remember exactly), but is not a deal for the most part.


----------



## superme80

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More in depth look at Cars 3.
> 
> http://ew.com/movies/2017/01/05/cars-3-first-look/


There goes my money....


----------



## merry_nbright

I heard mumblings that the electrical water pageant was getting a makeover and going down for a year. Please, please tell me that's not true! This is the year I'll finally be able to see if from my hotel!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Joffreys is coming to the Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/joffr...ic-kingdom-annual-pass-discounts-now-offered/



We kept complaining on the 30th when it was really cold and we were at MK that they really needed some coffee kiosks like the other parks. The line at the Starbucks was 7DMT long Seriously, the line ran through the store and outside almost to the confectionary. Some of the QS ran out of tea bags for hot tea. We ended up finding some at Pecos Bills, and people kept asking us where we found hot tea. Note to self: bring tea bags on cold days, the QS always have hot water.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm pretty sure Disney owns Carrie Fisher's likeness anyway.  I believe Lucas owned it for toys so I assume that transferred to Disney when they bought SW.

However, being a huge Disney and SW fan my personal thought is that making Leia a Disney princess is dumb.  SW is SW and it's not Disney.  I don't want or need to see Leia on a purse with Belle and Ariel.  

I think Disney could find a different way to honor Carrie Fisher.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal building new large hotel with WDW resort feel? 

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...lando-wants-massive-hotel-on-wet.html?ana=twt


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New animal experiences being tested at AK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/more-animal-experiences-coming-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

Did express transportation to animal Kingdom from Epcot. 

They have pre cast pieces for avatar on the route and you seen the mountain facade very well from the drop off point. It just looks awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> However, being a huge Disney and SW fan my personal thought is that making Leia a Disney princess is dumb.  SW is SW and it's not Disney.  I don't want or need to see Leia on a purse with Belle and Ariel.
> 
> I think Disney could find a different way to honor Carrie Fisher.



I think that is how I feel - I am sure they could make her a princess but what is the benefit of it other than saying she is?  There is still going to be tons of merchandise for her, etc. - just, like you said, she won't be on bed sheets along with Rapunzel and Tiana or whatever

I am not sure of the exact timeline in the Star Wars universe for the new land but perhaps they could do something there - a monument to the rebel leader general Organa or something (even if something subtle that you have to seek out to find)


----------



## rteetz

Also media event for avatar is supposedly scheduled for May.


----------



## bigmac5

soniam said:


> We kept complaining on the 30th when it was really cold and we were at MK that they really needed some coffee kiosks like the other parks. The line at the Starbucks was 7DMT long Seriously, the line ran through the store and outside almost to the confectionary. Some of the QS ran out of tea bags for hot tea. We ended up finding some at Pecos Bills, and people kept asking us where we found hot tea. Note to self: bring tea bags on cold days, the QS always have hot water.



Just wondering...Is hot water free at qs like ice water is?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney is offering an incredible discount for the Magic Kingdom cabanas!  You can reserve one the cabanas from 1/17 to 2/17/17 for only $499 per day, that's down from $649 per day.

If you're traveling during this period, better make your reservations quickly as most likely at this price they will go fast!  

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/magic-kingdom-park-cabanas-offered-discounted-price/


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213664
> 
> Also media event for avatar is supposedly scheduled for May.



That's going to be much bigger than I thought. Is Rivers of Light still in plans to open with Pandora?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213664
> 
> Also media event for avatar is supposedly scheduled for May.



Very cool - definitely a lot of winding paths that reminds me of the "trails" they have in AK - so will be a bit to do beyond just the two rides.  Also something markets as a "stage" so some sort of show going on.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New animal experiences being tested at AK
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/more-animal-experiences-coming-to.html?m=1



I'm not sure I know what this means... Will they have animals out to pet like the pet a snake at rafikis?

Or will it be like everyone stop for a minute while the hedgehogs waddle by.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> That's going to be much bigger than I thought. Is Rivers of Light still in plans to open with Pandora?


We don't know. Rivers of light could open tomorrow or in December.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not sure I know what this means... Will they have animals out to pet like the pet a snake at rafikis?
> 
> Or will it be like everyone stop for a minute while the hedgehogs waddle by.


Probably your first guess.


----------



## soniam

bigmac5 said:


> Just wondering...Is hot water free at qs like ice water is?



I don't know. We didn't try it. We hadn't brought any tea bags with us and couldn't find any convenient ones to buy.


----------



## TwoMisfits

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney is offering an incredible discount for the Magic Kingdom cabanas!  You can reserve one the cabanas from 1/17 to 2/17/17 for only $499 per day, that's down from $649 per day.
> 
> If you're traveling during this period, better make your reservations quickly as most likely at this price they will go fast!
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/magic-kingdom-park-cabanas-offered-discounted-price/



Love the sarcasm...and love that the customers have finally told Disney we're not stupid enough to buy these eyesores...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Currently on the express bus from DHS to Epcot. Pick up is behind ToT. I'm loving it so far.



Yeah...not paying for bus service...

Neither with the timeshare long paid for with annual dues...the $2000+ commitment to park passes i may or may not use enough...or even the heavily discounted rack rooms I occasionally get...

Nope.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TwoMisfits said:


> Love the sarcasm...and love that the customers have finally told Disney we're not stupid enough to buy these eyesores...



$650?!?

$499?!?

I intentionally don't look at these prices anymore for the upsells because they get more stupid by the day.

Or how about booking a room at the contemporary?  It's cheaper and 200 feet farther.

D U M B. Is the only word that comes to mind.  Might as well burn it.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...not paying for bus service...
> 
> Neither with the timeshare long paid for with annual dues...the $2000+ commitment to park passes i may or may not use enough...or even the heavily discounted rack rooms I occasionally get...
> 
> Nope.


This is the only add on I'd pay for again. It's been awesome skipped lines and security. $24 for 7 days is a great price too. Now if it goes up now I'd start to question it and I think we both know it likely will go up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TwoMisfits said:


> Love the sarcasm...and love that the customers have finally told Disney we're not stupid enough to buy these eyesores...



Yeah...hold the line at $500...that'll show them!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> This is the only add on I'd pay for again. It's been awesome skipped lines and security. $24 for 7 days is a great price too. Now if it goes up now I'd start to question it and I think we both know it likely will go up.



It's not the price...it's the principle.  They're schlepping off more operational costs with fees and as far as security goes...well...nothing good can come of discussing it.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's not the price...it's the principle.  They're schlepping off more operational costs with fees and as far as security goes...well...nothing good can come of discussing it.


Personally after using it now I don't see anything wrong with this. It works well.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Personally after using it now I don't see anything wrong with this. It works well.



You missed the "principle" part, huh?

I didn't say it's a bad product...it 100% sends a bad message to the overlords though...pay for buses in their massively high priced, 100% owned and operated compound is just a bridge too far.

Did your wallet like it?  

And as you pointed out...they'll choke it off soon enough.  Like the dining plan and "flexibility" on vacation.

Who needs "fun" on vacation?


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> This is the only add on I'd pay for again. It's been awesome skipped lines and security. $24 for 7 days is a great price too. Now if it goes up now I'd start to question it and I think we both know it likely will go up.



But if security and lines were better run and managed, you wouldn't need it...


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213664
> 
> Also media event for avatar is supposedly scheduled for May.



Strange coincidence that the exit path somehow meanders around and through the retail space.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You missed the "principle" part, huh?
> 
> I didn't say it's a bad product...it 100% sends a bad message to the overlords though...pay for buses in their massively high priced, 100% owned and operated compound is just a bridge too far.
> 
> Did your wallet like it?
> 
> And as you pointed out...they'll choke it off soon enough.  Like the dining plan and "flexibility" on vacation.
> 
> Who needs "fun" on vacation?


Well I could've certainly afforded $24 and would've bought it myself if I had to but my mother bought it for me.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> But if security and lines were better run and managed, you wouldn't need it...


There isn't much you can do with security at the other parks. MK will soon have different security though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well I could've certainly afforded $24 and would've bought it myself if I had to but my mother bought it for me.



I knew that...
...but that's not the point.  It's that these types of things always tend to go downhill when people start voluntarily yielding their credit card numbers?

You want to go halfsies on a cabana, wishes viewing party and a ticket to after hours magic?

That will only run us about $1000 or so by my quick math...

It makes perfect sense for you given your travel plan...and it's cheap...I'm not busting you for that.

But what if it's $45 next year?
What if a $25 per day (tip not included) car service is rolled out...stick a mickey magnet on a town car?

Where we heading?

You know what's really annoying about  me? (Get in line and I'll
Address your concerns in the order they are received)
I know angles/holes in the ground they will dive into.  And a strong; intelligent consumer has to be the balance.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Strange coincidence that the exit path somehow meanders around and through the retail space.



Notice how much of the merch and animal kingdom seems to hang around on the shelves forever?

Nothing is changing there.


----------



## Sybernova

lockedoutlogic said:


> I knew that...
> ...but that's not the point.  It's that these types of things always tend to go downhill when people start voluntarily yielding their credit card numbers?
> 
> You want to go halfsies on a cabana, wishes viewing party and a ticket to after hours magic?
> 
> That will only run us about $1000 or so by my quick math...
> 
> It makes perfect sense for you given your travel plan...and it's cheap...I'm not busting you for that.
> 
> But what if it's $45 next year?
> What if a $25 per day (tip not included) car service is rolled out...stick a mickey magnet on a town car?
> 
> Where we heading?
> 
> You know what's really annoying about  me? (Get in line and I'll
> Address your concerns in the order they are received)
> I know angles/holes in the ground they will dive into.  And a strong; intelligent consumer has to be the balance.


I really feel like it should be up to the consumer what they want. Some people will absolutely be willing to throw money into a fire just to be in a raffle to hear Mickey sneeze once through a walkey-talkey. Some people won't. If it doesn't impede on your experience (which it doesn't....yet....) then why worry about it? Yeah it "could"......."eventually" but as of this moment it doesn't change the normal guest experience. There is no use worrying about something that hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## Roxyfire

Sybernova said:


> I really feel like it should be up to the consumer what they want. Some people will absolutely be willing to throw money into a fire just to be in a raffle to hear Mickey sneeze once through a walkey-talkey. Some people won't. If it doesn't impede on your experience (which it doesn't....yet....) then why worry about it? Yeah it "could"......."eventually" but as of this moment it doesn't change the normal guest experience. There is no use worrying about something that hasn't even happened yet.



Basic economics, ability _and_ willingness to pay. A lot of people are not willing to break down the cost per person per ride or think about time vs money, both good and bad. Some people turn their nose up at anything that costs extra. Others pay for it and never use it or misunderstand it, e.g. park hoppers. Many companies operate on people not understanding or utilizing a service to the fullest. The easiest way to arm yourself against that is basic napkin math.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sybernova said:


> I really feel like it should be up to the consumer what they want. Some people will absolutely be willing to throw money into a fire just to be in a raffle to hear Mickey sneeze once through a walkey-talkey. Some people won't. If it doesn't impede on your experience (which it doesn't....yet....) then why worry about it? Yeah it "could"......."eventually" but as of this moment it doesn't change the normal guest experience. There is no use worrying about something that hasn't even happened yet.



The more "capitalism defeated the commies" we have...the more "options" we get.

And that I can leave alone...EXCEPT...when they attempt to switch included services for pay services.

It's all theoretical...it's not like they charge for buses.

What a slippery slope, eh?
I assume you believe in the quaint principle of "corporate restraint"?  And also probably think that disney has it based on reputation?

Disney is a completely different company than they were 10 years ago...that's what I'm saying...to what degree I'm not sure...best watch your back though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Basic economics, ability _and_ willingness to pay. A lot of people are not willing to break down the cost per person per ride or think about time vs money, both good and bad. Some people turn their nose up at anything that costs extra. Others pay for it and never use it or misunderstand it, e.g. park hoppers. Many companies operate on people not understanding or utilizing a service to the fullest. The easiest way to arm yourself against that is basic napkin math.



Do you think the parks consumer is looking at the numbers closely enough?

Our boy rteetz puts up announcements 10 seconds after they are made for upsells and within 5 minutes on the disboards people named "MinniePrincessSparkles4EVERMommy4261" post "I need this!!!  Will it be available in 36 days when we arrive?!!!!" With heart emojis...

I'm a skeptic...but even if you shave off 90% of my skepticism most people should still be in my ballpark here.

"Free market" is far more effective as a weapon now than a "valid excuse"


----------



## dlavender

lockedoutlogic said:


> Our boy rteetz puts up announcements 10 seconds after they are made for upsells and within 5 minutes on the disboards people named "MinniePrincessSparkles4EVERMommy4261" post "I need this!!! Will it be available in 36 days when we arrive?!!!!" With heart emojis...



Yes.

I'm putting this one in your top 5.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm putting this one in your top 5.



It's already there...I just submitted it to the academy for this year's awards...

I've never said this one before...but I can't be the only one who noticed this?

...now back to the news


----------



## soniam

Tigger's ally said:


> Strange coincidence that the exit path somehow meanders around and through the retail space.



The exit is through the gift shop Or in the case of Dinosaur, 2 gift shops


----------



## Tigger's ally

TwoMisfits said:


> I now want that username...[/QU





TwoMisfits said:


> I now want that username...


If lol's moniker wasn't so easy to type, I would just start calling him that.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Do you think the parks consumer is looking at the numbers closely enough?



You ignored 90% of my comment so you could strawman a bit. People DON'T check the numbers, that's the point. There's just as many people who will throw money at a problem as they will to go out of their way to save 50 cents. That's why napkin math will CYA 90% of the time. What's the song say, know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, and so on.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> You ignored 90% of my comment so you could strawman a bit. People DON'T check the numbers, that's the point. There's just as many people who will throw money at a problem as they will to go out of their way to save 50 cents. That's why napkin math will CYA 90% of the time. What's the song say, know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, and so on.



I didn't ignore any of it...I asked you to reconfirm it.

And ask:  are the consumers the real problem?

Disney gonna Dis...if you let them


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> And ask: are the consumers the real problem?



Consumers as a whole are their own worst enemy. Individual consumers, people who look at the details and learn from their mistakes, those are the ones who can pivot. But we're veering OT. I'd personally love a economics breakdown of lots of these topics. I'm sure someone will inadvertently start it somewhere.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> This is the only add on I'd pay for again. It's been awesome skipped lines and security. $24 for 7 days is a great price too. Now if it goes up now I'd start to question it and I think we both know it likely will go up.


Wife and I will be there the first week of February and plan to use it.  It goes with our touring style, ie, not so much into the rides as the atmosphere of the parks.  Last trip in September, we hated the security lines every time we park hopped.  I can see us using it several times a day.
(edited to correct the month from November to February)


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Wife and I will be there the first week of November and plan to use it.  It goes with our touring style, ie, not so much into the rides as the atmosphere of the parks.  Last trip in September, we hated the security lines every time we park hopped.  I can see us using it several times a day.


I've only used it once a day but others in my party have used it multiple times in a day. I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney CFO expects Avatar to have Carsland like impact 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-column-01092017-20170105-story.html


----------



## thepops

Rumor from Chip and Company that WDW has cancelled the kids races and the half marathon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

thepops said:


> Rumor from Chip and Company that WDW has cancelled the kids races and the half marathon!



just saw from RunDisney that all events on Saturday are cancelled:

_In an abundance of caution, the Walt Disney World Resort has cancelled all running events on Saturday, Jan. 7, 2017 due to weather conditions. This includes the Walt Disney World Half Marathon and the Disney Kids Races. In addition, the runDisney Health & Fitness Expo will delay opening until 11 a.m. While we share our Guests’ obvious disappointment, the safety of our Guests and Cast is most important. Weather tracking has indicated there is an elevated risk of lightning in the area of the racecourse. In addition, there are sections of the course that do not provide immediate access to shelter. Both of these factors have influenced this difficult decision.

All registered half marathon runners will receive their half marathon medal and may choose from one of the following options:

A full refund for their race registration in the form of a Disney gift card.
Two One-Day Park Hopper tickets.
Defer registration to another runDisney half marathon race in the U.S. within the next 24 months, subject to availability. 
We can offer limited availability to run the full marathon on Sunday, Jan. 8, 2017 during the regularly scheduled race. 

All registered runDisney Kids Race runners will receive their Kids Race medal and a full race registration in the form of a Disney gift card.

Details on the fulfillment of the above options will be communicated by 10 p.m. this evening._
_
_
Sorry to hear this Ryan!  I don't know what this means for your Dopey Challenge medal


----------



## rteetz

thepops said:


> Rumor from Chip and Company that WDW has cancelled the kids races and the half marathon!


Yep... I'm disappointed. I don't know what this means for Dopey and goofy runners. They at least are offering refund options but I'm just so distraught right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep... I'm disappointed. I don't know what this means for Dopey and goofy runners. They at least are offering refurb options but I'm just so distraught right now.



Really sorry - I can imagine the prep (physical and mental) ... there will be more races (just an excuse to come back again  )


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> Yep... I'm disappointed. I don't know what this means for Dopey and goofy runners. They at least are offering refurb options but I'm just so distraught right now.




Very frustrating I'm sure.  At least Disney is providing options to accommodate everyone as well as allowing people to collect the medal.  The lightening is just not worth the risk.  Stay safe everyone.  I think Disney made the right choice here.


----------



## closetmickey

lockedoutlogic said:


> Or how about booking a room at the contemporary?  It's cheaper and 200 feet farther.



Excellent point! Really hope it doesn't catch on.....


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Really sorry - I can imagine the prep (physical and mental) ... there will be more races (just an excuse to come back again  )


Gives me an excuse to do dopey next year.


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> Very frustrating I'm sure.  At least Disney is providing options to accommodate everyone as well as allowing people to collect the medal.  The lightening is just not worth the risk.  Stay safe everyone.  I think Disney made the right choice here.


Yep. Being the 20th anniversary it sucks even more.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sorry about the races...bummer.

Though they are doing the right thing...two things you don't mess with in Florida: Lightning and Hurricanes.

...and gators...wait...nevermind...

I've been in some fantastic electrical storms at wdw and they are scary...even though I get scared at almost nothing except clowns and mimes...

Almost soiled a few times in epcot...scariest lighting place on earth...large metal structures and wide open spaces in between


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> I don't know what this means for Dopey and goofy runners.



my wife told me about the cancellations, as she heard about it on the facebook group runDisneyrun. She mentioned that people are meeting at 5:30 am at PORFQ to run a half marathon if it's possible.


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> my wife told me about the cancellations, as she heard about it on the facebook group runDisneyrun. She mentioned that people are meeting at 5:30 am at PORFQ to run a half marathon if it's possible.


You could probably do laps around the resort. I've seen some people talking about that at crescent lake too.


----------



## Goofy DVC

dlavender said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm putting this one in your top 5.


I second the nomination!


----------



## Sweettears

Tigger's ally said:


> Strange coincidence that the exit path somehow meanders around and through the retail space.



They're testing a new concept. Careful, there may be an entry (exit?) fee in the future if the tests go well.


----------



## crazy4wdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> $650?!?
> 
> Or how about booking a room at the contemporary?  It's cheaper and 200 feet farther.


I had the same thought when the price of these cabanas was released.  For the same money, you could book a Magic Kingdom view room in the tower and walk back and forth to the MK numerous times per day if you wanted. Instead of a "cabana", you'd have a hotel room, a pool you could take a dip in, and a balcony to sit on with your favorite "spirit".



TheMaxRebo said:


> _
> All registered half marathon runners will receive their half marathon medal and may choose from one of the following options:
> 
> A full refund for their race registration in the form of a Disney gift card._l


This seems kind of crappy to me.  If you want a full refund, you should be able to get your cash back, not have it placed on a Disney gift card.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I had the same thought when the price of these cabanas was released.  For the same money, you could book a Magic Kingdom view room in the tower and walk back and forth to the MK numerous times per day if you wanted. Instead of a "cabana", you'd have a hotel room, a pool you could take a dip in, and a balcony to sit on with your favorite "spirit".
> 
> 
> This seems kind of crappy to me.  If you want a full refund, you should be able to get your cash back, not have it placed on a Disney gift card.


It's better than nothing. Disney doesn't have to give us anything back. Plus there are three other options. 

-refund on Disney gift card. 
-deferral to other Disney race within 24 months.
-two one day park hoppers.
-option to run Sunday's full.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney CFO expects Avatar to have Carsland like impact
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-column-01092017-20170105-story.html



I can see that from a standpoint of AK attracting more customers that will spend more time at the park and spend more money as a result. I don't think Avatar is even comparable to Cars in terms of merchandise sales, though... I'm sure they'll work on some attractive merchandise, but you don't put Pocahontas merch right in front of the Frozen shelves and expect it to sell just as well.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> I can see that from a standpoint of AK attracting more customers that will spend more time at the park and spend more money as a result. I don't think Avatar is even comparable to Cars in terms of merchandise sales, though... I'm sure they'll work on some attractive merchandise, but you don't put Pocahontas merch right in front of the Frozen shelves and expect it to sell just as well.



Oh my...

The disney cfo should be escorted off the premises...

He needs to be reminded what the situation was in California...what the clientele is in California...and go out and ask 100 random people what they can remember about avatar that doesn't involve the words "blue people"


----------



## Reddot

atricks said:


> *Universal News*:
> 
> I just drove by Wet N' Wild this morning, signs are already down and they have a fence along the entrance and around the block that is covered with "Universal Orlando Resort".  It appears they are going to start dismantling it TODAY.  They are moving quick.  I still have no idea what will be going there (hotels?  Transport Hub?)
> 
> edit: Photos on twitter https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct


Possibly a true third gate for Universal instead of the waterpark that they're calling a third gate.


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> and go out and ask 100 random people what they can remember about avatar that doesn't involve the words "blue people"



Unobtanium.  :-|


----------



## rteetz

Reddot said:


> Possibly a true third gate for Universal instead of the waterpark that they're calling a third gate.


Orlando sentinel put out an article that they are looking at building a hotel on the site.


----------



## DizDaD7

Reddot said:


> Possibly a true third gate for Universal instead of the waterpark that they're calling a third gate.


They're making it a value type hotel for U.S.

Posted here:
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...and to become a value Universal Orlando Hotel


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I'm a big supporter of Comcast...

Not at home...I hate their cable...and not really in Orlando - because my kids aren't old enough yet...and not really into NBC...

BUT other than that...put the screws
To the arrogance in the sundial building...keep it coming.

...I do like Minions...does that count?


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm a big supporter of Comcast...
> 
> Not at home...I hate their cable...and not really in Orlando - because my kids aren't old enough yet...and not really into NBC...
> 
> BUT other than that...put the screws
> To the arrogance in the sundial building...keep it coming.
> 
> ...I do like Minions...does that count?



A nintendo land done really well could legit cause me to stop all Disney trips and concert to universal.  My college years were castlevania, megaman, and super smash brothers.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm a big supporter of Comcast...
> 
> Not at home...I hate their cable...and not really in Orlando - because my kids aren't old enough yet...and not really into NBC...
> 
> BUT other than that...put the screws
> To the arrogance in the sundial building...keep it coming.
> 
> ...I do like Minions...does that count?



How old do your kids need to be before they can be into NBC? ;-)


----------



## rteetz

DizDaD7 said:


> They're making it a value type hotel for U.S.
> 
> Posted here:
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_148375825579814&key=debb21522a2ba14b8d7bcbd1910c5bdb&libId=ixmncawq01002d7s000DAgpo9fz49&loc=http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-restaurants.14/&v=1&out=http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/rumor-wet-n-wilds-land-to-become-a-value-universal-orlando-hotel/&ref=http://www.disboards.com/&title=Disney Restaurants | The DIS Disney Discussion Forums - DISboards.com&txt=Rumor: Wet 'n Wild's land to become a value Universal Orlando Hotel


Not confirmed yet but heavy speculation yes.


----------



## Sweettears

I have Comcast with their triple play deal. I have had to battle with them over ever increasing and unwarranted charges for supposedly necessary but unwanted equipment. Wouldn't recommend them to anyone. I believe there was a large lawsuit against Comcast for doing this very thing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> How old do your kids need to be before they can be into NBC? ;-)



If I catch them watching the apprentice...they're kicked out of the house


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> I have Comcast with their triple play deal. I have had to battle with them over ever increasing and unwarranted charges for supposedly necessary but unwanted equipment. Wouldn't recommend them to anyone. I believe there was a large lawsuit against Comcast for doing this very thing.



Yep...I hesitated for years to go to direct tv because I thought I'd hate it...couldn't be happier


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> A nintendo land done really well could legit cause me to stop all Disney trips and concert to universal.  My college years were castlevania, megaman, and super smash brothers.



You're older than I am...no wonder you're so salty


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> You could probably do laps around the resort. I've seen some people talking about that at crescent lake too.



The quoted length of the crescent lake loop is 1.2 miles...but I never get more than about 0.95...so 14 passes around beach club outta do it...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The quoted length of the crescent lake loop is 1.2 miles...but I never get more than about 0.95...so 14 passes around beach club outta do it...


People are running all over WDW tomorrow. People are coordinating their own runs at pretty much every resort on property.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> People are running all over WDW tomorrow. People are coordinating their own runs at pretty much every resort on property.



That happens everyday...not so "coordinated" though...

My last go was from the edge of the ttc...to the Chanel for the water pageant at the grand and back...

Not far but the problem was it was July 22 and 89
Degrees/ 85% relative humidity at 7:15 in the morning...

...I've rethought my life since then.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> That happens everyday...not so "coordinated" though...
> 
> My last go was from the edge of the ttc...to the Chanel for the water pageant at the grand and back...
> 
> Not far but the problem was it was July 22 and 89
> Degrees/ 85% relative humidity at 7:15 in the morning...
> 
> ...I've rethought my life since then.


There is a group here at SSR that is running and even has cheerers. I went out and saw people running their "race" tonight.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yep...I hesitated for years to go to direct tv because I thought I'd hate it...couldn't be happier



I looked into that as well. Problem for me is that Direct doesn't offer Big Ten or Comcast Plus which severely limits me from watching sports around Chicago


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're older than I am...no wonder you're so salty



I bought these games for my kids when they were younger. The added crust plus the rust might explain things. Regardless of the excess baggage I'll be trudging around WDW in March.


----------



## disneymath

@rteetz ... sorry to hear about the half being cancelled, definitely a disappointment.

@lockedoutlogic ... have to agree about Epcot being a very scary lightening place.


----------



## Fantasia79

Sorry about the race @rteetz that's terrible.


----------



## rteetz

disneymath said:


> @rteetz ... sorry to hear about the half being cancelled, definitely a disappointment.
> 
> @lockedoutlogic ... have to agree about Epcot being a very scary lightening place.





Fantasia79 said:


> Sorry about the race @rteetz that's terrible.



It is what it is. They made the right decision for our safety as there really isn't a place to put us on course. I'll be back next year for this that is for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Doctor Strange coming to DVD and Blu-Ray February 28th.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/doctor-strange-coming-home-video-february-28th/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney CFO expects Avatar to have Carsland like impact
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-column-01092017-20170105-story.html



Pleased read this before you "like" it...it's about as depressing from the park fan's perspective as you can get...

"We think avatar is great simply because we paid for it...we're not hurrying for anything else...don't ask"

Go Comcast go...is all i can say.

Where'd did this canned suit/mouthpiece come
From?

And of course the sentinel writes it without asking a damn question...unbelievable...


----------



## Loopster

rteetz said:


> I've only used it once a day but others in my party have used it multiple times in a day. I've really enjoyed it.



Ryan, what was the wait time for the busses? Or do they have a set time that they pick up to go to each park? 

Sorry about the run. That sucks.


----------



## rteetz

Loopster said:


> Ryan, what was the wait time for the busses? Or do they have a set time that they pick up to go to each park?
> 
> Sorry about the run. That sucks.


They have set times. They pick up every half hour. 

Thanks, it is what it is. Onto tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Festival of the Arts menus 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/festival-of-the-arts.htm#foodstudios


----------



## rteetz

Well call me a sucker all you want but I bought the 45th anniversary magicband 2. It's surprisingly more lighter/thinner than I thought it would be.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Festival of the Arts menus
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/festival-of-the-arts.htm#foodstudios



This looks very creative and great!


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Typical Disney inconsistency- I have a Jan 29th check in, today I received the new 2.0 MagicBands but they came in the Incredibles packaging, not the Castle packaging that others have received. Using up old stock?


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're older than I am...no wonder you're so salty



Nope, we just played old school in college on the gamecube, not that old.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Well call me a sucker all you want but I bought the 45th anniversary magicband 2. It's surprisingly more lighter/thinner than I thought it would be.



I've been wearing this one almost exclusively since I bought it, and I really like it. It was a little iffy the first night but once I figured out where to wear it on my wrist it became much more comfortable. It also makes mickey-to-mickey easier (not that it was hard before) since it doesn't rotate around my wrist like the smaller style


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well call me a sucker all you want but I bought the 45th anniversary magicband 2. It's surprisingly more lighter/thinner than I thought it would be.



Not a sucker - same as spending money on other souvenirs 

Plus you got it for research for you work on the DIS #TaxWriteoff


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not a sucker - same as spending money on other souvenirs
> 
> Plus you got it for research for you work on the DIS #TaxWriteoff


Good point! I haven't bought much in the parks this trip anyways.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not a sucker - same as spending money on other souvenirs
> 
> Plus you got it for research for you work on the DIS #TaxWriteoff



...jury is still out on this one


----------



## lockedoutlogic

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/07/disne...princess-leia-in-star-wars-episode-9-6366876/

Something interesting to look at...we'll be discussing this for years down the road.


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/07/disne...princess-leia-in-star-wars-episode-9-6366876/
> 
> Something interesting to look at...we'll be discussing this for years down the road.



I love the character of Leia Organa, however, after watching Rogue One, and even Star Wars Rebels, I'd like to see them push the story past the Skywalker's...So maybe, fingers crossed, this will force them to...Maybe...

Or they will slap something together that will seem trite...I hope not... Actually I wish they'd get Gareth Edwards in to help do rewrites...


----------



## RAD

Sweettears said:


> I looked into that as well. Problem for me is that Direct doesn't offer Big Ten or Comcast Plus which severely limits me from watching sports around Chicago


You might want to double check about Big Ten network, I have DIRECTV and they have one full time channel and four additional ones they can fire up with the schedule requires it. My guide also shows a channel 665-1 which says it's CSN Chicago Plus HD (Alternative) which means it's a part time channel.


----------



## DIS-OH

Congrats to @rteetz on completing the WDW marathon!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> View attachment 213883



Looks like you are getting around-nice to see.


Took a few of our new "choices" to stay at as well a couple weeks ago.

Also excited about the new "VWL" pool area and dining-looks to be vastly improved.


----------



## rteetz

DIS-OH said:


> Congrats to @rteetz on completing the WDW marathon!


Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Now off to MK for some fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!



Congrats - very impressive!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Congrats - very impressive!


Thanks!


----------



## Goofy DVC

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!


Congrats! Job well done!


----------



## rteetz

Goofy DVC said:


> Congrats! Job well done!


Thanks!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Kids TV streaming service is coming:


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!



That is a HUGE achievement- congratulations!!!

The trick is to keep walking all day. It will keep your muscles from seizing up (I think this is your first full, right? So pardon my boldness in giving you advice). And lots of water and protein!


----------



## rteetz

pangyal said:


> That is a HUGE achievement- congratulations!!!
> 
> The trick is to keep walking all day. It will keep your muscles from seizing up (I think this is your first full, right? So pardon my boldness in giving you advice). And lots of water and protein!


Yep that's what I've been doing. Steak for dinner!


----------



## rteetz

This is DHS
 
 


Disclaimer, these are not my photos. There were given to me.


----------



## rteetz

I'm not exactly sure what's going on here in tomorrowland but I don't recall these walls earlier this week.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214097
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what's going on here in tomorrowland but I don't recall these walls earlier this week.


I thought I saw it was going to be a Joffrey's kiosk. I could be wrong.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> I thought I saw it was going to be a Joffrey's kiosk. I could be wrong.


Oh yeah that's right! I didn't realize that was going to be built right next to the stage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw Zootopia won the Golden Globe for best animated movie - of the ones I saw (that, Moana, and Sing) I definitely thought it was the best


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw Zootopia won the Golden Globe for best animated movie - of the ones I saw (that, Moana, and Sing) I definitely thought it was the best


I liked Moana better but I thought Disney should've definitely won that category so it's good that they did.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I liked Moana better but I thought Disney should've definitely won that category so it's good that they did.



After seeing Sing it made me appreciate the Disney entries even more


----------



## luisov

Kubo was pretty good too. Happy for the Disney Animation crew. They'll probably get the Oscar as well this year.


----------



## hebbynan

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!



Way to go Ryan!! Great job! Hope you were able to have a ton of fun after completion!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214000
> 
> Now off to MK for some fun!



I once thought I could run a marathon.  Then I was out and about doing some errands with my fiancee and by the time we got home I looked at my odometer and realized all the traveling we did amounted to 14 miles.

It blows my mind that one could run 26.2 miles and still be standing.  Lots of respect, man.

Congrats!

*Edit:* Forgot to mention that Disney will be live-streaming the new welcome show today.  Starts at 8:50 AM Eastern.

*Edit 2:* Excuse me, I am incorrect.  It's not Disney live streaming it but WDWNT.  Sorry for the error.


----------



## rteetz

hebbynan said:


> Way to go Ryan!! Great job! Hope you were able to have a ton of fun after completion!


Yes I was.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I once thought I could run a marathon.  Then I was out and about doing some errands with my fiancee and by the time we got home I looked at my odometer and realized all the traveling we did amounted to 14 miles.
> 
> It blows my mind that one could run 26.2 miles and still be standing.  Lots of respect, man.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> *Edit:* Forgot to mention that Disney will be live-streaming the new welcome show today.  Starts at 8:50 AM Eastern.


Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> *Edit:* Forgot to mention that Disney will be live-streaming the new welcome show today.  Starts at 8:50 AM Eastern.



Saw some early photos on facebook and looks like as suspected people are allowed in and down Main St to the Castle and then the paths to the individual lands are roped off

Still interesting to see how this all plays out for those with pre-park opening ADRs - I assuming the benefit of getting those "empty Main St photos" is basically gone


----------



## mikepizzo

Just watched the new welcome show.  Talk about no frills.  No singing, no dancing...parade a few characters out, fairy god mother says Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo, and the suits say start spending your money.

No family of the day either.  Kind of a shame...very much meh.

I know the location of the original welcome show wasn't the best, I was hoping for something a little more exciting.

Looks like I'll have to sing "Good Morning" to myself walking into the park.

Oh well.


----------



## bebec22

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw some early photos on facebook and looks like as suspected people are allowed in and down Main St to the Castle and then the paths to the individual lands are roped off
> 
> Still interesting to see how this all plays out for those with pre-park opening ADRs - I assuming the benefit of getting those "empty Main St photos" is basically gone



Anyone know how early people were let in? How early will they let me in for an 8:10 ADR for CP??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Watched the live stream - thought it was cute - I liked the Fairy Godmother part and glad it wasn't Elsa or anything.  Not quite the same as seeing tons of characters come in on the train and stuff.

Also liked the end with Mickey waving you to follow him into the park - sort of inviting you to be part of the magic, etc.

@mikepizzo - I also wish they had the family of the day still.  I know for people that were picked that was a super special experience


----------



## FredQc

Some numbers about Pandora's Flight of Passage attraction (quotation from Screamscape):

_If anyone is curious about the capacity of the Flight of Passage attraction in the new Avatar land, I'm told that each of the four screens will accommodate 60 riders at a time: 10 riders per- floor-row, 3 floors to each tower, and two tower systems side-by-side in each dome, as seen in the video screen-capture from the last update. Each of the dome screens will run independently, based on how fast they can load and unload riders, but it gives the attraction the ability to handle 240 guests at once when all four domes are running. Typically Disney simulator rides like Star Tours and Soarin have a run-time of about 4:30 to 5 minutes in length. If you allow for an extra 2 minutes or so for unload/reload time, the attraction should be able to hit an hourly capacity of about 1,800 people per hour which is pretty good and should make it about equal with the throughput of the WDW version of Star Tours when it runs at full capacity._

http://screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_animal_kingdom.htm#Avatar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bebec22 said:


> Anyone know how early people were let in? How early will they let me in for an 8:10 ADR for CP??



That is what I am wondering too as in the past for 8:10 they would let you in sometimes a bit before 8 ... will they still let you in a bit early and then the masses not until 8 or 8:15 or something?

Edit: just saw some posts on Facebook that people were let in 1 hour before (so today that was 8am) - not sure how quickly it will fill up in front of the Castle though


----------



## MommaBerd

Just watched the live stream, too. REALLY missed the good morning song. In the old show, I loved the build up and anticipation of seeing Mickey. It's nice he's front and center for the new one, but it isn't as exciting to me. Just underwhelming. Maybe they'll add back in the family of the day once they've ironed out the kinks? But wasn't part of being the FotD was that you were able to go into the park before opening and get pictures taken, etc.? No way to do that now... I'm in the "meh" camp as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Just watched the live stream, too. REALLY missed the good morning song. In the old show, I loved the build up and anticipation of seeing Mickey. It's nice he's front and center for the new one, but it isn't as exciting to me. Just underwhelming. Maybe they'll add back in the family of the day once they've ironed out the kinks? But wasn't part of being the FotD was that you were able to go into the park before opening and get pictures taken, etc.? No way to do that now... I'm in the "meh" camp as well.



On the plus side, I did like they largely stuck with the classic characters and had the feel of an "original" type show.  Glad it wasn't Elsa, Star Lord, and R2D2 welcoming you into the parks 

I think "inoffensively underwhelming" sums it up for me


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Spring has arrived early at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/spring-has-sprung-early-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Just watched the live stream, too. REALLY missed the good morning song. In the old show, I loved the build up and anticipation of seeing Mickey. It's nice he's front and center for the new one, but it isn't as exciting to me. Just underwhelming. Maybe they'll add back in the family of the day once they've ironed out the kinks? But wasn't part of being the FotD was that you were able to go into the park before opening and get pictures taken, etc.? No way to do that now... I'm in the "meh" camp as well.


I was stuck in the security lines so I missed the show but I watched via the dis live stream. It was okay but definitely nothing special.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

If you guys want more information and updates about the new welcome show there is this thread: http://www.disboards.com/threads/ne...buts-jan-9th-update-page-15-post-281.3567353/


----------



## mikepizzo

@rteetz - Saw an article about Magic Kingdom doing their security different.  With the welcome show moved to the castle, they've been able to bring the bag check tables further out.  Also, there is a separate bag check for Contemporary guests that walk over.  

Also it seems like the metal detectors are new (although I haven't seen what they look like since our June trip, so maybe they go new ones before?)

Are you going to be going to Magic Kingdom again during your trip?  Would love to hear if this alleviates any of the security lines.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> View attachment 214097
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what's going on here in tomorrowland but I don't recall these walls earlier this week.



Those definately weren't there in mid December.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> @rteetz - Saw an article about Magic Kingdom doing their security different.  With the welcome show moved to the castle, they've been able to bring the bag check tables further out.  Also, there is a separate bag check for Contemporary guests that walk over.
> 
> Also it seems like the metal detectors are new (although I haven't seen what they look like since our June trip, so maybe they go new ones before?)
> 
> Are you going to be going to Magic Kingdom again during your trip?  Would love to hear if this alleviates any of the security lines.


I am at MK today. Yes they moved the bad checks out which was interesting. They've had metal detectors but it seems they've added a couple. Not everyone had to go through today.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Those definately weren't there in mid December.


I think it's the joffreys like the PP said.


----------



## jlundeen

saskdw said:


> Those definately weren't there in mid December.


I was at WDW right after Thanksgiving, and there were some walls up between the stage and Spaceship Mountain - right in front of the bathrooms....not sure if this is the same spot.

EDITED:  Sorry, SPACE MOUNTAIN - fingers typing faster than brain this morning.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I was at WDW right after Thanksgiving, and there were some walls up between the stage and Spaceship Mountain - right in front of the bathrooms....not sure if this is the same spot.


I think these are different.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Arts merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...for-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Spring has arrived early at WDW
> 
> Any chance Illinois can get in on that just a little???


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> Any chance Illinois can get in on that just a little???



Hey now it was positively balmy this morning in the NW suburbs, almost 20 degrees!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Hey now it was positively balmy this morning in the NW suburbs, almost 20 degrees!


lol 

Our weather people yesterday was saying "it should feel great the early part of this week with it being above freezing"..Today is supposed to be low 40s. Tuesday is supposed to be in the upper 40s/low 50s Tuesday and mid-upper 50s Wednesday..and then right back down mid to high 20s (though feels like in the 'teens) this weekend with snow/ice chances.


----------



## jlundeen

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol
> 
> Our weather people yesterday was saying "it should feel great the early part of this week with it being above freezing"..Today is supposed to be low 40s. Tuesday is supposed to be in the upper 40s/low 50s Tuesday and mid-upper 50s Wednesday..and then right back down mid to high 20s (though feels like in the 'teens) this weekend with snow/ice chances.


we're about to put on shorts and flip flops here in the Twin City area (MN) cause it's going to be in the 20's....woo hoo...but, after a couple days, we're going back down into the deep freeze of single digits for highs, and we won't talk about the lows!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> *we're about to put on shorts and flip flops here in the Twin City area (MN) cause it's going to be in the 20's*....woo hoo...but, after a couple days, we're going back down into the deep freeze of single digits for highs, and we won't talk about the lows!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Muppets balloon to be removed. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/kermit-frog-hot-air-balloon-removed-star-wars-land-hollywood-studios/

This was rumored a while back anyways.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Muppets balloon to be removed.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/kermit-frog-hot-air-balloon-removed-star-wars-land-hollywood-studios/
> 
> This was rumored a while back anyways.



Sad, but necessary.  
I was surprised at how visible other pieces of Universal were from Harry Potter in certain areas, so while I never like to lose Muppets anything, at least Disney is doing Star Wars right.


----------



## rteetz

Speaking of muppets though I saw the muppets in liberty square show today and loved it! It was so cool to see actual muppets there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> Sad, but necessary.
> I was surprised at how visible other pieces of Universal were from Harry Potter in certain areas, so while I never like to lose Muppets anything, at least Disney is doing Star Wars right.



I noticed that too. Disney does such a great job - even outside of a given park (the Contemporary is meant to blend in with Tomorrowland, the Tower of Terror is painted the color it is as you can see it when looking at Moroco in World Showcase, etc.)

Especially with the level of immersion they are talking about for Star Wars Land, no way they were going to let a Muppet balloon get in the way


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed that too. Disney does such a great job - even outside of a given park (the Contemporary is meant to blend in with Tomorrowland, the Tower of Terror is painted the color it is as you can see it when looking at Moroco in World Showcase, etc.)
> 
> Especially with the level of immersion they are talking about for Star Wars Land, no way they were going to let a Muppet balloon get in the way


What about the swan and dolphin....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New morning operations at Magic Kingdom

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...new-start-to-the-day-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Muppets balloon to be removed.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/kermit-frog-hot-air-balloon-removed-star-wars-land-hollywood-studios/
> 
> This was rumored a while back anyways.



I have no issues with the balloon going. They've added enough Muppet stuff lately that I don't feel too much fear of them disappearing.



rteetz said:


> Speaking of muppets though I saw the muppets in liberty square show today and loved it! It was so cool to see actual muppets there.



That show is great. It's the more Muppet-y than the TV show was most of the time, and at least as good as Muppets 3-D.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New morning operations at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...new-start-to-the-day-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



I for one have no issues with this change. I mean yes I will miss the old morning show at the train station - but I think this is overall a VAST improvement. Allowing people to enter the park from 8 AM removes that crush at the front for the train show, it allows you to browse the shops on Main Street for a time if you wish, and even get some breakfast in the park. The crowd at rope drop, while growing over the years - still ends up being not that huge once it spreads into the various lands. Just overall I think it is a fantastic idea.  (Sorry for those that like to complain about every change that exists, but sometimes change is for the better.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I for one have no issues with this change. I mean yes I will miss the old morning show at the train station - but I think this is overall a VAST improvement. Allowing people to enter the park from 8 AM removes that crush at the front for the train show, it allows you to browse the shops on Main Street for a time if you wish, and even get some breakfast in the park. The crowd at rope drop, while growing over the years - still ends up being not that huge once it spreads into the various lands. Just overall I think it is a fantastic idea.  (Sorry for those that like to complain about every change that exists, but sometimes change is for the better.)


I don't mind the change but I didn't find the new show to be very good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> What about the swan and dolphin....



one reason I am anti-Swolphin - in that they ruin the view/immersion of the Boardwalk


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> one reason I am anti-Swolphin - in that they ruin the view/immersion of the Boardwalk


I was talking about how you can see them from inside Epcot. I don't care as much about the boardwalk immersion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I was talking about how you can see them from inside Epcot. I don't care as much about the boardwalk immersion.



well, then, just BAD JOB DISNEY!


----------



## rteetz

Drone show is over at disney springs. My boat driver just a bit ago said the drones are being packed up and sent to Germany where they came from. Apparently that's where Intel got them from.


----------



## sachilles

Well, I guess it's not a bus driver, so maybe it has legs.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Well, I guess it's not a bus driver, so maybe it has legs.


Apparently it does. Wdwmagic confirmed it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I don't mind the change but I didn't find the new show to be very good.



No - maybe not quite as good, but really it's very similar. Sure you don't get the random cast members singing "Good Morning" but you still get a bunch of characters coming out and a little ceremony. IDK - both are a cute idea and inconsequential in the big picture. The benefits to the crowding and the packing in of rope drop I think outweigh what might be a slightly weaker show. (It's too bad about the family of the day, but that was a leftover they kept from the "Year of A Million Dreams" which was back in 2007-2008, so amazing it lasted this long.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Apparently it does. Wdwmagic confirmed it.



So does that mean that guests didn't like it? OR does it mean Disney wasn't making any money from it?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So does that mean that guests didn't like it? OR does it mean Disney wasn't making any money from it?


Wdwmagic said that the intel drones were intel owned and they weren't sent back to Germany. Disney is working on their own drones.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> So does that mean that guests didn't like it? OR does it mean Disney wasn't making any money from it?


Well, my two cents, for what it's worth, is that this was a dry run for more to come.  I was able to catch a small part of the show in early December, and it was very cool.  I'm guessing that we'll be seeing a lot more of this type of entertainment - perhaps replacing some of the fireworks shows - in the future.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Well, my two cents, for what it's worth, is that this was a dry run for more to come.  I was able to catch a small part of the show in early December, and it was very cool.  I'm guessing that we'll be seeing a lot more of this type of entertainment - perhaps replacing some of the fireworks shows - in the future.


Agreed.


----------



## piglet1979

I just watched the new welcome show.  It was nice but The old one was much better.  This might be something I watch once but then just head a far as I can to the area we are starting in.


----------



## Q-man

jlundeen said:


> we're about to put on shorts and flip flops here in the Twin City area (MN) cause it's going to be in the 20's....woo hoo...but, after a couple days, we're going back down into the deep freeze of single digits for highs, and we won't talk about the lows!



The kid in the car in front of us at school drop off this morning got out wearing shorts. It was 16 degrees at the time. Northerners are a breed apart from those of us from the South. I do however get a kick out of everyone dodging the sun, seeking shade. and fanning themselves at 70 degrees.


----------



## rteetz

The Hub has posted leadership positions in all areas for Pandora, open until Jan 15th food and beverage, attractions, merchandise

Also Casting opportunities for other roles within the land, including Hosts and 

Hostesses for Food & Beverage, Attractions and Custodial Operations and Merchandise, will be posted in February.


----------



## jlundeen

Q-man said:


> The kid in the car in front of us at school drop off this morning got out wearing shorts. It was 16 degrees at the time. Northerners are a breed apart from those of us from the South. I do however get a kick out of everyone dodging the sun, seeking shade. and fanning themselves at 70 degrees.


Actually, I really dislike the cold.  But like it or not, you do get acclimated, and after below zero temps, the teens and 20s do feel pretty darned good. 

Here in Minnesota we are blessed with hot and humid in the summer, and artic-like in the winter....In the Spring, 70 would be pretty darned warm (and very welcomed!!) but in the fall, 70 is starting to be a bit chilly for me.  But I attribute that to being born in the South, and retaining my thinner blood...ha ha ha...probably not though, since I've lived up here for around 60 years now.


----------



## Irish_Mike

I just posted a thread over on the College Board, but figure I'd share here as well. Disney is instituting a policy change for the college program later this month. Details are in the quote.



> As of Jan 15th, CPs are no longer allowed to give away shifts, they can only trade. Full Time, Part Time, and Seasonal can give shifts to cps but cannot take a shift unless they're trading.



http://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-change-re-college-program-hours.3570439/


----------



## Q-man

jlundeen said:


> Actually, I really dislike the cold.  But like it or not, you do get acclimated, and after below zero temps, the teens and 20s do feel pretty darned good.
> 
> Here in Minnesota we are blessed with hot and humid in the summer, and artic-like in the winter....In the Spring, 70 would be pretty darned warm (and very welcomed!!) but in the fall, 70 is starting to be a bit chilly for me.  But I attribute that to being born in the South, and retaining my thinner blood...ha ha ha...probably not though, since I've lived up here for around 60 years now.



Pretty sure the science research is there for showing acclamation happens at the mitochondria level.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> The Hub has posted leadership positions in all areas for Pandora, open until Jan 15th food and beverage, attractions, merchandise
> 
> Also Casting opportunities for other roles within the land, including Hosts and
> 
> Hostesses for Food & Beverage, Attractions and Custodial Operations and Merchandise, will be posted in February.



Hey Ryan, you ever think of pursuing your major at a University in central Florida?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Hey Ryan, you ever think of pursuing your major at a University in central Florida?


Not really but I plan on doing the college program.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Not really but I plan on doing the college program.



I just knew Central Florida is a growing university and Disney is written all over you.  Glad to know you plan on doing the CP.  Any year in particular for that?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I just knew Central Florida is a growing university and Disney is written all over you.  Glad to know you plan on doing the CP.  Any year in particular for that?


Junior or senior year. I'm only going into my second semester of freshman year so I have some time.


----------



## rteetz

30 years of Star Tours at Disney parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-three-decades-of-star-wars-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland ticket offer for Southern California residents 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-less-than-50-per-day-with-new-ticket-offer/


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland ticket offer for Southern California residents
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-less-than-50-per-day-with-new-ticket-offer/



ANOTHER cheaper vs 2016 local discounted ticket deal, now for California.  It sure seems they overplayed their price increases now.  Maybe if fans stay away another 12 months, all the ridiculous price increases will get rolled back. http://ktla.com/2016/01/06/disneyland-announces-discounted-ticket-options-for-socal-residents/


----------



## rteetz

Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.

"Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Aerial images of Pandora

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-early-january-aerial-images-pandora-animal-kingdom/

Looks incredible!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


LOL! Then what is Spaceship Earth, Living With the Land, Frozen Ever After, and many others? I would also think Soarin would technically be classified under the "sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air (scents) at your face" crowd.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> LOL! Then what is Spaceship Earth, Living With the Land, Frozen Ever After, and many others? I would also think Soarin would technically be classified under the "sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air (scents) at your face" crowd.


I don't know I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."



They've clearly never been to Universal.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


True or not....that's funny!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


Bwahaha! Were they confusing Epcot for Universal?


----------



## Reddot

DizDaD7 said:


> They're making it a value type hotel for U.S.
> 
> Posted here:
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_148375825579814&key=debb21522a2ba14b8d7bcbd1910c5bdb&libId=ixmncawq01002d7s000DAgpo9fz49&loc=http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-restaurants.14/&v=1&out=http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/rumor-wet-n-wilds-land-to-become-a-value-universal-orlando-hotel/&ref=http://www.disboards.com/&title=Disney Restaurants | The DIS Disney Discussion Forums - DISboards.com&txt=Rumor: Wet 'n Wild's land to become a value Universal Orlando Hotel


What a let down


----------



## Reddot

rteetz said:


> Orlando sentinel put out an article that they are looking at building a hotel on the site.


How anti climatic. That third gate has to show up somewhere. If i was Comcast, I'd buy up all the small businesses around idrive, then work my way up to basically owning all of International Drive. This will both expand the Universal Orlando Resort, and directly compete with Disneys side of the land. Of course with this their comes troubles. With the addition of "SkyPlex" coming in 2019, it will be less than convenient to buy up all of Idrive. The only reason why im even dabbling into this idea is because this is sorta what Comcast is trying to do: take over Idrive.


----------



## mikepizzo

sachilles said:


> Well, I guess it's not a bus driver, so maybe it has legs.



Maybe it even has...sea legs...perhaps?



Q-man said:


> The kid in the car in front of us at school drop off this morning got out wearing shorts. It was 16 degrees at the time. Northerners are a breed apart from those of us from the South. I do however get a kick out of everyone dodging the sun, seeking shade. and fanning themselves at 70 degrees.



I live in Connecticut and besides when I'm at work (office job), or doing some kind of home renovation work (safety first), I am in shorts 365 days a year.  And usually I just wear a light zip-up hoodie up top.  Usually as long as the top of my head, my ears, my hands, and my feet are covered, I'm good to go.

The cold never bothere....nope, y'know what, I'm not gonna too it.  Dem fruits is too low.


----------



## Grand Admiral

rteetz said:


> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."



I've always thought of Test Track as Disney's Onramp Simulator.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."



Sounds like a Twitter #overheardatdisney post.

I rarely correct people when I overhear something like that. I will occasionally butt in if I hear someone that seems confused about how things work and offer to help them.


----------



## rteetz

Reddot said:


> How anti climatic. That third gate has to show up somewhere. If i was Comcast, I'd buy up all the small businesses around idrive, then work my way up to basically owning all of International Drive. This will both expand the Universal Orlando Resort, and directly compete with Disneys side of the land. Of course with this their comes troubles. With the addition of "SkyPlex" coming in 2019, it will be less than convenient to buy up all of Idrive. The only reason why im even dabbling into this idea is because this is sorta what Comcast is trying to do: take over Idrive.


I think it shows up on the 400+ acres they bought last year.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Sounds like a Twitter #overheardatdisney post.
> 
> I rarely correct people when I overhear something like that. I will occasionally butt in if I hear someone that seems confused about how things work and offer to help them.


Yep I'll do the same but no way was I butting in and trying to fix that mess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More menu items for Planet Hollywood observatory revealed.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...anet-hollywood-observatory-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


This was roughly my Universal experience.
Get in car.
Drive to movie screen.
Jumble about.
Get spit at.
Drive to another movie screen.
Repeat.


----------



## Roxyfire

Spacedog1975 said:


> This was roughly my Universal experience.
> Get in car.
> Drive to movie screen.
> Jumble about.
> Get spit at.
> Drive to another movie screen.
> Repeat.



I thought people were exaggerating, but nope! I did like them but it got a little boring after a while.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A bit of Rivers of Light testing at night 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photo...ttime-show-testing-animal-kingdom-park-hours/


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A bit of Rivers of Light testing at night
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photo...ttime-show-testing-animal-kingdom-park-hours/



Is this a tease or do you think things will be happening there soon?


----------



## rteetz

bigmac5 said:


> Is this a tease or do you think things will be happening there soon?


I'm thinking it could be anytime now.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Miceage rumor update for Disneyland 

http://micechat.com/149607-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-empty-wallet/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Spacedog1975 said:


> This was roughly my Universal experience.
> Get in car.
> Drive to movie screen.
> Jumble about.
> Get spit at.
> Drive to another movie screen.
> Repeat.


And yet people still argue that Universal is better than Disney...


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> I'm thinking it could be anytime now.



I am not holding my breath but we have AK booked for Jan 15 and 22.  fingers crossed!


----------



## PrincessSparkles4EVERMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Our boy rteetz puts up announcements 10 seconds after they are made for upsells and within 5 minutes on the disboards people named "MinniePrincessSparkles4EVERMommy4261" post "I need this!!! Will it be available in 36 days when we arrive?!!!!" With heart emojis...



I object.

Just because I need AYCE Mickey Bars while sitting in a tent being whisked around on the Liberty Bell at 3 in the morning while paying $2000 for the privilege doesn't make me a bad person.

What else am I going to do with it?  I'm tired of lighting it on fire......


----------



## mom2rtk

PrincessSparkles4EVERMom said:


> I object.
> 
> Just because I need AYCE Mickey Bars while sitting in a tent being whisked around on the Liberty Bell at 3 in the morning while paying $2000 for the privilege doesn't make me a bad person.
> 
> What else am I going to do with it?  I'm tired of lighting it on fire......




You missed the "4261". What are you, some sort of imposter? 

Or maybe you are "PrincessSparkles4EVERMom4262?


----------



## rteetz

Question for those more familiar with the Orlando area. What is the ginormous building being built near Orlando international airport?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Question for those more familiar with the Orlando area. What is the ginormous building being built near Orlando international airport?



Part of the airport expansion?


----------



## ladyelizabeth

rteetz said:


> Question for those more familiar with the Orlando area. What is the ginormous building being built near Orlando international airport?



This might be part of the All Aboard Florida/Brightline train (Orlando to Miami). 

http://gobrightline.com/routes-stations/orlando/


----------



## rteetz

ladyelizabeth said:


> This might be part of the All Aboard Florida/Brightline train (Orlando to Miami).
> 
> http://gobrightline.com/routes-stations/orlando/


Yes that is it.


----------



## dlavender

mom2rtk said:


> You missed the "4261". What are you, some sort of imposter?
> 
> Or maybe you are "PrincessSparkles4EVERMom4262?



There's a 25 character limit.  lol


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
DVC member special park entry message 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disney-vacation-club-members-get-special-welcome-park-visit/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Miss fortune falls is now Miss adventure falls.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-for-typhoon-lagoons-new-family-raft-ride.htm


----------



## Q-man

PrincessSparkles4EVERMom said:


> I object.
> 
> Just because I need AYCE Mickey Bars while sitting in a tent being whisked around on the Liberty Bell at 3 in the morning while paying $2000 for the privilege doesn't make me a bad person.
> 
> What else am I going to do with it?  I'm tired of lighting it on fire......



Well, paying Gaston for a private strip show in your tent was borderline poor taste.


----------



## merry_nbright

GUYS! RunDisney shoes are now at New Balance outlets! I just picked up two pair for $80! Pretty good for running shoes! Just a heads up for anyone who wanted some and couldn't make it down for Marathon Weekend last year!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC member special park entry message
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disney-vacation-club-members-get-special-welcome-park-visit/



There are probably members that think this is really cool - but personally I have to laugh at silly little things like this.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> There are probably members that think this is really cool - but personally I have to laugh at silly little things like this.


I bought the 45th anniversary magicband 2 and my sister thought it was so cool that my magicband did something different than hers.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> GUYS! RunDisney shoes are now at New Balance outlets! I just picked up two pair for $80! Pretty good for running shoes! Just a heads up for anyone who wanted some and couldn't make it down for Marathon Weekend last year!


They've been there for a while now. They just got some of the last years shoes in but they've had some of the older ones for a long time. I got Donald ones for like $60. I may or may not have 5 pairs of runDisney shoes now....


----------



## linzbear

********** said:


> There are probably members that think this is really cool - but personally I have to laugh at silly little things like this.


Not "really cool" but I think it's cute and my kids will like it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> There are probably members that think this is really cool - but personally I have to laugh at silly little things like this.



I think it is a neat little touch - not a reason to buy into DVC or anything but I think it is nice they do little things for people that commit to Disney via DVC or AP or something


----------



## DizDaD7

********** said:


> There are probably members that think this is really cool - but personally* I have to laugh *at silly little things like this.


<-------Me  Laffin @ you laffin @ silly things....LoL


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Miceage rumor update for Disneyland
> 
> http://micechat.com/149607-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-empty-wallet/



That was interesting. I like the idea of rehabilitating unused spaces instead of using those tacky tents. If the idea succeeds, hopefully they'll eventually do the same at MK. 

Also, if Star Wars land was delayed until Spring 2019, where does that leave DHS' version? Winter 2019?


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> They've been there for a while now. They just got some of the last years shoes in but they've had some of the older ones for a long time. I got Donald ones for like $60. I may or may not have 5 pairs of runDisney shoes now....



No shame, I just bought two pairs. Ariel and Minnie. Haha. They've got 20% off now and they have the 2016 ones.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That was interesting. I like the idea of rehabilitating unused spaces instead of using those tacky tents. If the idea succeeds, hopefully they'll eventually do the same at MK.
> 
> Also, if Star Wars land was delayed until Spring 2019, where does that leave DHS' version? Winter 2019?


DHS version has been late 2019 for a while now and I haven't heard of any changes.


----------



## closetmickey

So now we have AP holders complaining entry lines are too long and DVC members slowing them down!


----------



## Travis B

bigmac5 said:


> I am not holding my breath but we have AK booked for Jan 15 and 22.  fingers crossed!



Don't even hope for it.  Honestly, put it out of your mind or you'll be disappointed - even if you're preparing yourself.


----------



## Sweettears

Travis B said:


> Don't even hope for it.  Honestly, put it out of your mind or you'll be disappointed - even if you're preparing yourself.



As others have said, don't plan your trip around it.  However nothing wrong with hoping it will be there to coincide with your trip.  I'll be there early March. I hope it's open by then but it certainly won't ruin my trip. Plenty of other new things to enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

Well I'm officially back from my trip. It was a great 9 days and I'll recap it all in a trip report that I will start in the next day or two. If anyone has any questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Question for those more familiar with the Orlando area. What is the ginormous building being built near Orlando international airport?





lockedoutlogic said:


> Part of the airport expansion?





ladyelizabeth said:


> This might be part of the All Aboard Florida/Brightline train (Orlando to Miami).
> 
> http://gobrightline.com/routes-stations/orlando/



It's the South Terminal project, a whole other terminal. It's been going on for a while. I don't know exactly what this terminal will be for, ie GA, international, smaller airlines.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

soniam said:


> It's the South Terminal project, a whole other terminal. It's been going on for a while. I don't know exactly what this terminal will be for, ie GA, international, smaller airlines.



If we're talking the boggy creek thing then yes that's the airport expansion.

That was already in the works and got shelved when the bubble broke.

If I recall it's a significant expansion of gates/capacity, better cargo facilities and a new control tower.  OIA was built kinda on the fly in the 80's when flight travel was just starting to really open up.  The airport is "servicable" but could undoubtedly handle more traffic.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> If we're talking the boggy creek thing then yes that's the airport expansion.
> 
> That was already in the works and got shelved when the bubble broke.
> 
> If I recall it's a significant expansion of gates/capacity, better cargo facilities and a new control tower.  OIA was built kinda on the fly in the 80's when flight travel was just starting to really open up.  The airport is "servicable" but could undoubtedly handle more traffic.



I hope they put some of the available funds into improving security flow. One of the worst in my opinion.


----------



## bigmac5

Sweettears said:


> As others have said, don't plan your trip around it.  However nothing wrong with hoping it will be there to coincide with your trip.  I'll be there early March. I hope it's open by then but it certainly won't ruin my trip. Plenty of other new things to enjoy.



Definately not planning around it...if it happens it is a bonus as I have given up on it


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> They've been there for a while now. They just got some of the last years shoes in but they've had some of the older ones for a long time. I got Donald ones for like $60. I may or may not have 5 pairs of runDisney shoes now....



I have Cinderella ones I got for $45...I think the New Balance sales guy thought I was crazy when I squealed with glee...The fact that I'm a girl with size 11/12 feet and have a horrible time finding athletic shoes that fit my feet, and the fact the Cinderella ones fit awesome, and the fact they were Disney and they were $45, all may have contributed to the squeal


----------



## skier_pete

luisov said:


> That was interesting. I like the idea of rehabilitating unused spaces instead of using those tacky tents. If the idea succeeds, hopefully they'll eventually do the same at MK.
> 
> Also, if Star Wars land was delayed until Spring 2019, where does that leave DHS' version? Winter 2019?



I think all along the plan for DHS' version is late-2019 at the earliest. There is nothing officially announced on EITHER.


----------



## Tigger's ally

danikoski said:


> I have Cinderella ones I got for $45...I think the New Balance sales guy thought I was crazy when I squealed with glee...The fact that I'm a girl with size 11/12 feet and have a horrible time finding athletic shoes that fit my feet, and the fact the Cinderella ones fit awesome, and the fact they were Disney and they were $45, all may have contributed to the squeal



did you follow the squeal up with Goofy's hot dog dance?  If not, you have to learn that.  They go together.


----------



## danikoski

Tigger's ally said:


> did you follow the squeal up with Goofy's hot dog dance?  If not, you have to learn that.  They go together.



I will have to learn Goofy's hot dog dance


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I think all along the plan for DHS' version is late-2019 at the earliest. There is nothing officially announced on EITHER.



There's no conceivable excuse for it...the "sandwiched" version being done 18-24 months earlier?

But we know who's to blame...


----------



## linzbear

danikoski said:


> I will have to learn Goofy's hot dog dance


Flap your arms like a bird, and kick your legs.

I may have seen Mickey Mouse Clubhouse a few times....


----------



## AJ1983

linzbear said:


> Flap your arms like a bird, and kick your legs.
> 
> I may have seen Mickey Mouse Clubhouse a few times....


 
My son loves it too! I try to do the Goofy dance but i just look crazy lol


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC member special park entry message
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disney-vacation-club-members-get-special-welcome-park-visit/



I don't know if it was because of this, but I was there in December and was using the same magic band I wore in October and it was making different colors and all at the park entrances. No idea why, it's just the plain purple one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Splash Mountain Tsum Tsums

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-disney-tsum-tsum-make-a-splash-at-disney-parks/

My sister got three yesterday before we left...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Iron Man Experience at Hong Kong Disneyland has officially opened

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...el-themed-ride-opens-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise preview for Star Wars light Side Half Marathon Weekend

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...marathon-the-light-side-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Universal photo update 

http://micechat.com/149701-universal-studios-florida-fallon-furious-volcano-bay/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland photo update 

http://micechat.com/149411-disneyland-photo-update-crushing-holidays/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More fuelrod locations at DHS

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-additional-fuelrod-kiosks-added-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More fuelrod locations at DHS
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-additional-fuelrod-kiosks-added-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I have to say that in spite of owning half a dozen chargers - this is tempting.  I like the idea of a smaller charger that I don't have to recharge as opposed to my bulky chargers that I'm always recharging back at the hotel.


----------



## Tigger's ally

danikoski said:


> I will have to learn Goofy's hot dog dance



Hot dog Hot dog Hot diggity dog!


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> I have to say that in spite of owning half a dozen chargers - this is tempting.  I like the idea of a smaller charger that I don't have to recharge as opposed to my bulky chargers that I'm always recharging back at the hotel.


And the fact that you can return them for a fully charged one. Honestly I didn't see a kiosk for them during my trip but I wasn't really looking for them either.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
One day after hours Star Wars event coming in April at DHS

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disneys-hollywood-studios-hold-one-night-hours-star-wars-event-april/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody Harrelson has officially signed on for the young Han Solo film

http://www.starwars.com/news/woody-harrelson-signs-on-for-young-han-solo-film


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I think all along the plan for DHS' version is late-2019 at the earliest. There is nothing officially announced on EITHER.



Well, during the 45th for MK they mentioned Toy Story Land and Star Wars land would be open for the 50th (2021) - but obviously that isn't very specific


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> There's no conceivable excuse for it...the "sandwiched" version being done 18-24 months earlier?
> 
> But we know who's to blame...



Right now it is looking like DLR version is six months or less ahead of DHS - so not sure where you are getting the 18-24 months.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One day after hours Star Wars event coming in April at DHS
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disneys-hollywood-studios-hold-one-night-hours-star-wars-event-april/



No RnRc?  

This one is a stretch.  That park isn't really worth a full day's price for a full day.  

Let alone a half day for more than a full day's price.  

But there will be "celebrities"........


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> No RnRc?
> 
> This one is a stretch.  That park isn't really worth a full day's price for a full day.
> 
> Let alone a half day for more than a full day's price.
> 
> But there will be "celebrities"........


Well considering it aligns with Star Wars celebration that's in Orlando I'm sure celebrities will already be in town for that.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One day after hours Star Wars event coming in April at DHS
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disneys-hollywood-studios-hold-one-night-hours-star-wars-event-april/



I look at this as a test balloon - they are probably thinking about doing something like this for Star Wars Land once it's opened. 

I can see certain Star Wars fans down for the convention ponying up for this. Some unique interactions in there that would get fans interested.


----------



## Travis B

Sweettears said:


> As others have said, don't plan your trip around it.  However nothing wrong with hoping it will be there to coincide with your trip.  I'll be there early March. I hope it's open by then but it certainly won't ruin my trip. Plenty of other new things to enjoy.



It was disappointing for me to see everything completely built but not be able to see the show.  At one point everything pointed to ROL being open for our December trip, and then it some point it became apparent that it almost surely would not be running.  Even though I knew that, I did have a little hope that maybe there would be a soft open or preview or something.  ROL's absence is so conspicuous, it's hard not to get a little bummed, even you go into it with a good attitude - that's all I'm saying.  

With this show in particular, which seems to be so technologically fickle and prone to issues of all sorts, I've found it best to put it out of my mind until they do whatever they need to do to get it running.  It didn't ruin my trip, but it did kind of bum me out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I look at this as a test balloon - they are probably thinking about doing something like this for Star Wars Land once it's opened.
> 
> I can see certain Star Wars fans down for the convention ponying up for this. Some unique interactions in there that would get fans interested.



knowing the interest (and the lines) I can see an event like this once Star Wars Land opens being very popular.  Plus if it is so immersive (with CMs playing aliens not really CMs) and then everyone is dressed up for the event I could see it being pretty cool (obviously years out though)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reserved seating for AP holders for Festive of the Arts Broadway concerts

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...ts-festival-of-the-arts-broadway-concerts.htm


----------



## pineapplechips

I'm going to Celebration, and I picked up tickets for the Galactic Nights event. As a local, I really miss Star Wars Weekends.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reserved seating for AP holders for Festive of the Arts Broadway concerts
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...ts-festival-of-the-arts-broadway-concerts.htm



Whaaaaaat?! Sweet!!!


----------



## a4matte

Spacedog1975 said:


> I have to say that in spite of owning half a dozen chargers - this is tempting.  I like the idea of a smaller charger that I don't have to recharge as opposed to my bulky chargers that I'm always recharging back at the hotel.





rteetz said:


> And the fact that you can return them for a fully charged one. Honestly I didn't see a kiosk for them during my trip but I wasn't really looking for them either.



We got them and like it. The kiosks are in stores so you don't really notice them. We switched out batteries a few times during our trip. We did, however, run into one or two that didn't seem to have much of a charge. It was handy to charge your phone when it was getting low, and then on your way out to another park or at the end of the day switch the battery for a full one. These kiosks are also in a good number of airports. This was handy for the flight home.

IF YOU GET ONE - Look for the kiosks at the airport - it's only $20 vs the $30 they charge you in the parks. I believe you can also buy them from their website.


----------



## eXo

mikepizzo said:


> I get what you're saying, and I know it's all in good fun, but I think if the creator of the original content confirms it, then it is canon.  No different if J.K. Rowling confirmed some fan theory regarding Harry Potter.



Did anyone actually read the article?

"but Chris was quick to insist that these are just his theories and nothing is official, and everyone should continue coming up with their own. "Whatever people want to believe, go for it," he said. "That's the spirit of Disney.""

Also, comparing Chris Buck, a director of a film, to J. K. Rowling is a stretch. Does this mean that the director of a Harry Potter film can tell us what is or isn't cannon in the HP universe? Of course not.


----------



## crazy4wdw

_Wish I had the time and money to attend this D23 event!_

Lunch with a Disney Legend: Dave Smith:

*OVERVIEW*
Sit down for an intimate lunch with Disney Legend Dave Smith at Ariel’s at Disney’s Beach Club Resort!

*DETAILS*
The experience begins at 11:30 a.m. and will last approximately two hours. Check-in will begin at 11 a.m. at Ariel’s, which is located at Disney’s Beach Club Resort, off the Main Lobby. Upon entering the Main Lobby, follow hallway past Cape May Restaurant and Martha’s Vineyard Lounge to reach Ariel’s. Please do not arrive before 11 a.m.

In 1970, Dave Smith founded the Walt Disney Archives—the department which collects, preserves, and makes available for research the history of The Walt Disney Company—and served as its chief archivist for more than 40 years. Also a noted author, Dave is considered the ultimate authority on all things Disney and has been celebrated by Disney fans all over the world for his contributions to preserving the Disney legacy.

*On Friday, February 10, a limited number of D23 Gold Members will be treated to an intimate, three-course luncheon with Dave at Ariel’s, a private dining space inside Disney’s Beach Club Resort at Walt Disney World Resort.* During this exclusive event, guests will spend time with Dave and discover what it was like to develop the first archives for a motion picture and entertainment company.

Plus, a very limited number of tickets will be available for guests to dine with Dave at the Disney Legend Table.


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reserved seating for AP holders for Festive of the Arts Broadway concerts
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...ts-festival-of-the-arts-broadway-concerts.htm



We will be going on the 16th and was hoping for a 5:30 seating.  How busy do you think that will be?  We didn't want to do the dining thing with all the food at the kiosks


----------



## rteetz

I started a TR if anyone is interested. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/grumpy-challenge-2017-a-marathon-weekend-tr.3570956/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Disney is looking at Will Smith for Tim Burton's Dumbo

http://deadline.com/2017/01/will-smith-dumbo-tim-burton-disney-movie-bad-boys-for-life-1201883196/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rock the Dots for Minnie on January 22nd

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-mouse-on-national-polka-dot-day-january-22/


----------



## writerguyfl

Sweettears said:


> I hope they put some of the available funds into improving security flow. One of the worst in my opinion.



The current facilities at MCO were designed to handle 24 million passengers annual.  In last year, MCO announced that they had handled 41.6 million passengers in a 12 month period ending in April.

Given those numbers and the fact that the security checkpoints were designed prior to 9/11, it's not hard to understand why getting through TSA is generally a nightmare.

Sources:
Original capacity of 24 million: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/a...roves-1-billion-expansion-program-f8C11416335
Current usage figures: http://www.airportimprovement.com/n...onal-surpasses-416-million-passengers-october


----------



## Sweettears

writerguyfl said:


> The current facilities at MCO were designed to handle 24 million passengers annual.  In last year, MCO announced that they had handled 41.6 million passengers in a 12 month period ending in April.
> 
> Given those numbers and the fact that the security checkpoints were designed prior to 9/11, it's not hard to understand why getting through TSA is generally a nightmare.
> 
> Sources:
> Original capacity of 24 million: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/a...roves-1-billion-expansion-program-f8C11416335
> Current usage figures: http://www.airportimprovement.com/n...onal-surpasses-416-million-passengers-october



I don't disagree but I have witnessed some pretty disorganized directing on the part of TSA.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> Just heard this on the bus back from Epcot.
> 
> "Epcot has two rides, fast track and soarin. The rest aren't even rides you sit down in front of a tv screen and they blow air at your face..."


I guess the couldn't get on frozen. Haha


----------



## ICTVgrad07

Travis B said:


> It was disappointing for me to see everything completely built but not be able to see the show.  At one point everything pointed to ROL being open for our December trip, and then it some point it became apparent that it almost surely would not be running.  Even though I knew that, I did have a little hope that maybe there would be a soft open or preview or something.  ROL's absence is so conspicuous, it's hard not to get a little bummed, even you go into it with a good attitude - that's all I'm saying.
> 
> With this show in particular, which seems to be so technologically fickle and prone to issues of all sorts, I've found it best to put it out of my mind until they do whatever they need to do to get it running.  It didn't ruin my trip, but it did kind of bum me out.


Signs were up on the theatre when we were there in mid-December. Much more than what was there in sept when we thought it would premiere. It's getting MUCH closer I think.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Anna Kendrick eyeing role for Female Santa Claus film

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/anna-k...disney-225903258.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma


----------



## soniam

Sweettears said:


> I hope they put some of the available funds into improving security flow. One of the worst in my opinion.



Our experiences there were one of the major factors in getting TSA Precheck. It has helped immensely there, and at other airports. The thing that annoys me the most about TSA at MCO is that they are generally rude and won't answer legitimate questions or mumble answers when they do answer. We even overheard a TSA dog handler complain when she got yelled at by an MCO TSA official for being late. They wouldn't let her through with her TSA ID and a sniffer dog. The official said that her TSA employee ID wasn't enough We were all penned up in a roped off area waiting for them to let the handler and dog through so it could sniff us


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iron Man Experience at Hong Kong Disneyland has officially opened
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...el-themed-ride-opens-at-hong-kong-disneyland/



*They may have well just called it STARk TOURS as its pretty much Star Tours with an Iron Man overlay. the only cool thing about it is the fly over of HKDL in the beginning and end of the ride.*


----------



## mikepizzo

eXo said:


> Did anyone actually read the article?
> 
> "but Chris was quick to insist that these are just his theories and nothing is official, and everyone should continue coming up with their own. "Whatever people want to believe, go for it," he said. "That's the spirit of Disney.""
> 
> Also, comparing Chris Buck, a director of a film, to J. K. Rowling is a stretch. Does this mean that the director of a Harry Potter film can tell us what is or isn't cannon in the HP universe? Of course not.



I did miss that line in the article.  Hysteria got the best of me.

I don't think it's a stretch at all.  I'm not comparing them at a level of talent, I'm comparing them at a level of authority.  Forgetting about inspiration on both sides, both Chris Buck and J.K. Rowling created the stories they told.  Sure Chris Buck had Jennifer Lee and Shane Morris, but that doesn't make his opinion weigh any more or less.  

The difference that you present is that, with the Harry Potter films, you have an individual directing a story that he did not create.  Of course one of those directors wouldn't have an official say in what happens in the Harry Potter universe, unless J.K. Rowling agrees.  Canon, to me, all comes back to the original content creator.


----------



## MommaBerd

Spacedog1975 said:


> I have to say that in spite of owning half a dozen chargers - this is tempting.  I like the idea of a smaller charger that I don't have to recharge as opposed to my bulky chargers that I'm always recharging back at the hotel.



I know no one asked for recommendations, but I love my portable charger so much, I wanted to share. Prior to our November trip, I bought this charger for about $20:

 Anker PowerCore Slim 5000 Portable Charger, Ultra Slim 5000mAh External Battery with Fast-Charging PowerIQ, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EKXR67M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Mg4DybBEAFJTM

I LOVE it! It is about the same size as my iPhone 6s, and about as thick, so it is easy to hold. I could get about *three* charges for my phone (starting around 30% or less) from one charge of the Anker! And it charges super fast! So, don't spend $20-30 on a portable fuel rod that is you have to replace and may be awkward to carry when (at least for iPhone) there's such a great alternative. 

/commercial over


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anna Kendrick eyeing role for Female Santa Claus film
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/anna-k...disney-225903258.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma



Potentially another film where the male character is weak and inept and the female has to step in and save the day.  I'm all for empowering women, but not at the expense of masculinity... As a mom of four boys/young men, this trend is driving me crazy.


----------



## Sunoo

MommaBerd said:


> Potentially another film where the male character is weak and inept and the female has to step in and save the day.  I'm all for empowering women, but not at the expense of masculinity... As a mom of four boys/young men, this trend is driving me crazy.


You do realize that men can be weak, right? Not every man is a hyper masculine tough guy.


----------



## awilliams4

Sunoo said:


> You do realize that men can be weak, right? Not every man is a hyper masculine tough guy.



I think the last few years have verified that.  Glad there is hope and a change in direction coming now.


----------



## MommaBerd

Sunoo said:


> You do realize that men can be weak, right? Not every man is a hyper masculine tough guy.



OF COURSE I realize that! I am not talking about physical "toughness" anyway. Did you read the film description? 

_Currently going by the running title Nicole, the story revolves Santa’s daughter who is forced to take over the family business when her father decides to retire and brother ends up getting cold feet prior to his first big Christmas Eve flight._

Potentially in this film, the brother is too scared to fulfill his "responsibility" and so the sister has to step in and do the job that he is too overwhelmed to do. Male is weak and inept (and therefore fails), female rises to the challenge and succeeds.

If this were one instance, no problem. But more and more men are made to look like complete idiots in commercials (especially) and shows/film. Have you seen the recent Samsung Galaxy S7 Gear Fit commercials? It is complete body-shaming for men. If those same commercials had women in them, there would be a HUGE public outcry. But because it's men, it's no big deal. Yep - this is a big soap box issue for me...


----------



## Mattimation

MommaBerd said:


> OF COURSE I realize that! I am not talking about physical "toughness" anyway. Did you read the film description?
> 
> _Currently going by the running title Nicole, the story revolves Santa’s daughter who is forced to take over the family business when her father decides to retire and brother ends up getting cold feet prior to his first big Christmas Eve flight._
> 
> Potentially in this film, the brother is too scared to fulfill his "responsibility" and so the sister has to step in and do the job that he is too overwhelmed to do. Male is weak and inept (and therefore fails), female rises to the challenge and succeeds.
> 
> If this were one instance, no problem. But more and more men are made to look like complete idiots in commercials (especially) and shows/film. Have you seen the recent Samsung Galaxy S7 Gear Fit commercials? It is complete body-shaming for men. If those same commercials had women in them, there would be a HUGE public outcry. But because it's men, it's no big deal. Yep - this is a big soap box issue for me...



While I certainly agree body-shaming men should be a way bigger issue, I think as far as movies go there are plenty of options for you to show your boys that showcase strong male role-models. This one movie won't erase the three Santa Clause movies they made with Tim Allen taking on more responsibility and becoming proud of a job he didn't want. Also, knowing Disney, the "weak and inept" brother will probably have some kind of redemption arc and ends up conquering his fears and working with Nicole to save the day or something, which I think would be a really important message for little boys to see - that you can be scared of something but you can conquer those fears. Boys and men are so rarely shown having any emotion or personality in media beyond strong and angry, I think a story where a brother has to conquer his fears with the help of his sister would be a very realistic and rarely told story that would resonate with a lot of boys and young men.

All that being said, it's a little bit early for any of us to assume anything. I mean, how many times have we heard stories about Disney Movies that never happen, or don't happen for ages. They've been working on an Enchanted sequel for 10 years, and we're just now seeing the Beauty and the Beast movie that was originally announced in 2009, then cancelled in 2011, then revived in 2014. This movie might never happen.


----------



## Pawpsicle

MommaBerd said:


> OF COURSE I realize that! I am not talking about physical "toughness" anyway. Did you read the film description?
> 
> _Currently going by the running title Nicole, the story revolves Santa’s daughter who is forced to take over the family business when her father decides to retire and brother ends up getting cold feet prior to his first big Christmas Eve flight._
> 
> Potentially in this film, the brother is too scared to fulfill his "responsibility" and so the sister has to step in and do the job that he is too overwhelmed to do. Male is weak and inept (and therefore fails), female rises to the challenge and succeeds.
> 
> If this were one instance, no problem. But more and more men are made to look like complete idiots in commercials (especially) and shows/film. Have you seen the recent Samsung Galaxy S7 Gear Fit commercials? It is complete body-shaming for men. If those same commercials had women in them, there would be a HUGE public outcry. But because it's men, it's no big deal. Yep - this is a big soap box issue for me...



Aw man, I wish there was somewhere we could find strong, positive male role models.


----------



## SureAsLiz

MommaBerd said:


> Potentially in this film, the brother is too scared to fulfill his "responsibility" and so the sister has to step in and do the job that he is too overwhelmed to do. Male is weak and inept (and therefore fails), female rises to the challenge and succeeds.



This is a discussion for a different thread. But what I'm seeing here is not weakness.
Here you have a story of a family business where the son is expected to take over when the time comes. He's probably been trained his whole life for this! But does he really want to take over for Santa? Does he care about understanding the logistics that is Christmas Eve? Does it really matter? It's the sons role to take over because That's What Is Done. I bet this is a generational thing that has been going on for years. You yourself put responsibility in quotes, so you must recognize this as well.
But then there's Nicole - she's been raised alongside her brother. She understands the work it takes to get those presents delivered and she _enjoys_ it. But because she is not Nick, it was never her place to take over.

The time comes for Nick to take over but he's reached his breaking point. He never wanted to work for the business, and now he's being forced to run it? Nope. Queue very real emotional turmoil as he wrestles with the idea of owning this responsibility that was given to him long before he was born vs the responsibility he has to himself in living a fulfilling life. He can't do it. It wouldn't be fair to him, his family, or the children of the world.

So Nicole steps in. Maybe she never saw herself taking over because that was always going to be Nick. But she knows the system. Things are rocky at first, but by the end of Christmas Eve, she has the whole operation running better than any year before. Meanwhile, Nick has found some other role that allows him to be fulfilled.

In the end, both Nicole and Nick are in better places than the day before. Nicole is now recognized for the strong, intelligent woman that she is. While Nick has been allowed to express emotion (experiencing fear and being overwhelmed is not a sign of being weak as you called out before. It's something that happens to everyone, but males have not been allowed to express) and start on the path to his own happiness.

Yes, there should be more of an equal ground. But a few films that turns the male protagonist into the Damsel in Distress is nothing compared to the years of films that do the same to females

And as for showing this to your sons? Use it as a teaching opportunity. Teach them that it's okay to not be strong. It's okay to have doubts, and fears, and emotions. But don't hold them in under the guise of masculinity because that is far more damaging to an individual than an empowered woman

You've found one of my soapboxes as well



MommaBerd said:


> If this were one instance, no problem. But more and more men are made to look like complete idiots in commercials (especially) and shows/film.


Have you seen Mary Poppins (1964)?
“Though we adore men individually, we agree that as a group they’re rather stupid.”


----------



## DisNerd1937

Wow


----------



## skier_pete

I usually don't have a problem with tangents - but I think it's time to move on from this discussion.

Did I miss it on this thread? I didn't see a post for this:

*NEWS* - Electronic FP system at Disneyland is going to be PAID service...

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/break...gital-fastpass-service-called-disney-maxpass/

Also of note is that Matterhorn and TSMM are going onto the FP system out there.


----------



## SureAsLiz

********** said:


> I usually don't have a problem with tangents - but I think it's time to move on from this discussion.
> 
> Did I miss it on this thread? I didn't see a post for this:
> 
> *NEWS* - Electronic FP system at Disneyland is going to be PAID service...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/break...gital-fastpass-service-called-disney-maxpass/
> 
> Also of note is that Matterhorn and TSMM are going onto the FP system out there.



http://disboards.com/threads/breaking-disneyland-maxpass-coming-later-this-year.3570884/


----------



## skier_pete

SureAsLiz said:


> http://disboards.com/threads/breaking-disneyland-maxpass-coming-later-this-year.3570884/



OK - but I and others only go to this thread for news - but thank you for adding the link to the main thread - I didn't realize that existed.


----------



## SureAsLiz

********** said:


> OK - but I and others only go to this thread for news - but thank you for adding the link to the main thread - I didn't realize that existed.



I missed it at first as well. I think this one just missed being posted here before taking off in it's own threads


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> I usually don't have a problem with tangents - but I think it's time to move on from this discussion.



Yes - moving on. My apologies for taking things so far off track...


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> OK - but I and others only go to this thread for news - but thank you for adding the link to the main thread - I didn't realize that existed.





SureAsLiz said:


> I missed it at first as well. I think this one just missed being posted here before taking off in it's own threads



I started a new thread right away for that since it's big news. I knew it would generate discussion.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars day at sea returns to sailings in 2018.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...early-2018-on-select-disney-fantasy-sailings/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo's version of Tomorrowland Speedway has officially closed.

https://twitter.com/tdr_pr/status/819037839908216832


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo's version of Tomorrowland Speedway has officially closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/tdr_pr/status/819037839908216832



That's where Beauty and the Beast will go, right?


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That's where Beauty and the Beast will go, right?


I believe so.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> I believe so.



I'm really excited about this one. BatB is just the perfect IP for a dark ride. Imagine your car dancing around the ballroom scene. It'll be beautiful even from my seat behind a screen.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nintendo announcement coming for Orlando?

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/rumor-new-nintendo-announcement-coming-very-soon/


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> I'm really excited about this one. BatB is just the perfect IP for a dark ride. Imagine your car dancing around the ballroom scene. It'll be beautiful even from my seat behind a screen.


There is a possibility this ride comes to WDW in Epcot.... this or Ratatouille.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> There is a possibility this ride comes to WDW in Epcot.... this or Ratatouille.



I'd be very fine with either. Though I do lean a bit more toward Ratatouille because it's more gender neutral.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

Roxyfire said:


> I'd be very fine with either. Though I do lean a bit more toward Ratatouille because it's more gender neutral.


Because boys should only like things with boys as the main character, but girls shouldn't care what gender the main character is, right? 
Anyways, Beauty and the Beast is undeniably a better movie than Ratatouille, so I would 100% prefer an attraction based on it.


----------



## Roxyfire

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Because boys should only like things with boys as the main character, but girls shouldn't care what gender the main character is, right?
> Anyways, Beauty and the Beast is undeniably a better movie than Ratatouille, so I would 100% prefer an attraction based on it.



It's kind of a bummer that there's tons of Princess related things is all. It's pretty heavy handed with the girliness. I didn't even consider the gender of the animal, just that it was something a little different is all. Sorry I offended you, wasn't my intent.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'd be very fine with either. Though I do lean a bit more toward Ratatouille because it's more gender neutral.


I'm a guy and I'd prefer Beauty and the Beast. That's mainly because it's the better ride of the two.


----------



## rteetz

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Because boys should only like things with boys as the main character, but girls shouldn't care what gender the main character is, right?
> Anyways, Beauty and the Beast is undeniably a better movie than Ratatouille, so I would 100% prefer an attraction based on it.


Although I would counter with the fact that Beauty and the Beast has a large presence in fantasyland in MK. They also have the stage show in DHS. Ratatouille doesn't have anything in WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Mardi Gras acts announced

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/univer...2017-concert-lineup-parade-changes-announced/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New characters in flight balloon debuts!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photo...-hot-air-balloon-disney-springs-takes-flight/

It looks great!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Although I would counter with the fact that Beauty and the Beast has a large presence in fantasyland in MK. They also have the stage show in DHS. Ratatouille doesn't have anything in WDW.



Yeah that's also my feeling about it too. If they change the stage show in DHS to something else, then yeah go for it if the ride is superior. Really it's just a matter of diversifying what's out there.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Paddlefish update 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-scaffolding-comes-paddlefish-giant-paddlewheel-arrives/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pro Bowl Bash at Disney Springs 

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/01/12/disney-springs-host-pro-bowl-bash/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> There is a possibility this ride comes to WDW in Epcot.... this or Ratatouille.



This would be amazing!!! Personally B&tB is my favorite movie so I would love a ride with it! However, Ratatouille would fit more, and it would be nice to have a new ride. I think either works for boys and girls...I'm a teacher and I always show B&tB for a reward movie and my boys love it...especially lefou, cogsworth, and lumiere


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lunar New Year merchandise coming to DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-coming-to-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Los Angeles will be home to George Lucas' $1-billion museum*

Originally this was planned for Chicago but there were numerous protests from neighbors and businesses on Lake Shore Drive.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-la-wins-lucas-museum-20170110-htmlstory.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> It's kind of a bummer that there's tons of Princess related things is all. It's pretty heavy handed with the girliness. I didn't even consider the gender of the animal, just that it was something a little different is all. Sorry I offended you, wasn't my intent.



Well you do have Star Wars Land coming which, if one were to classify things as "boy" or "girl" would be more of a "boy thing".   I would think Toy Story Land and Pandora are pretty gender neutral - and certainly not "princess"

The BatB ride sounds like it has the potential to be amazing but does seem like Ratatouille would fit EPCOT/World Showcase better being connected to food and be weird/not ideal for the BatB ride to be in one park while the BatB castle was in another park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> *Los Angeles will be home to George Lucas' $1-billion museum*
> 
> Originally this was planned for Chicago but there were numerous protests from neighbors and businesses on Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-la-wins-lucas-museum-20170110-htmlstory.html




alright, we get it, the prequels sucked but protesting a museum seems to be taking it too far


----------



## skier_pete

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Anyways, Beauty and the Beast is undeniably a better movie than Ratatouille



I will deny it. BatB is a wonderful movie and the music is amazing - but Ratatouille has brilliant commentary on the nature of criticism that is probably one of the most clever things I've ever seen - Ego's speech at the end is one of my favorite monologues in all of film. The ONE shot of Ego tasting Remy's food is probably one of the most affecting and brilliant single shots of cinema IMO.  Ratatouille also has several different plotlines the interweave throughout the film, and what the movie seems like it's going to be entirely about (Linguini as heir to Gusteau) wraps up 2/3rds of the way through the movie and becomes an entirely different movie, a actual surprise when first watched. There's not one surprise in B&tB - you can guess the entire story from the first scene. There's 4-5 genuinely interesting characters each with their own story that intertwines in clever ways whereas B&tB has arguably one character (Belle) of any depth or dimension while all other characters serve only to further her story. Our DD got very into Ratatouille back when she was 7 or 8 and we watched it probably 200 times, and I never, ever tired of it, and in fact got better with repeated viewing which is a rarity for film. 

Again, I am not denying B&tB as a great piece of entertainment - I just find Ratatouille to be a better film. When discussing with friends what movie I would pick as the best animated film ever made, Ratatouille is in the conversation for me, and B&tB is not.  And not saying that your opinion of B&tB is wrong for you and many others, or even that I think I am in the majority as a Ratatouille fan, just saying that to say _*no-one*_ could think Ratatouille is the better movie is incorrect. So - I personally would prefer to see a Ratatouille ride than a B&tB ride - and especially if it were to be placed in Epcot.

(As a footnote, there's a valid argument that Disney's B&tB movie isn't even the best B&tB movie, but the 1946 Cocteau version is not for everyone and I still prefer the Disney remake thanks to the Ashman/Menken score.)


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New characters in flight balloon debuts!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photo...-hot-air-balloon-disney-springs-takes-flight/
> 
> It looks great!


My Disney buddy and I did the CiF ride during our last trip right after Thanksgiving....doing it at night is super fun!!


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well you do have Star Wars Land coming which, if one were to classify things as "boy" or "girl" would be more of a "boy thing".   I would think Toy Story Land and Pandora are pretty gender neutral - and certainly not "princess"
> 
> The BatB ride sounds like it has the potential to be amazing but does seem like Ratatouille would fit EPCOT/World Showcase better being connected to food and be weird/not ideal for the BatB ride to be in one park while the BatB castle was in another park



I would consider Toy Story to be very male-slanted too. Growing up with Toy Story all of my guy friends (excluding me, I never got into it) LOVED it, but my girl friends (of which I've always had more) hated it. There are probably about as many female characters in Toy Story as Star Wars, and I feel like they're less prevalent. I'm an expert on neither though, so this is purely just perception. I do think Avatar/Pandora is more gender neutral, especially considering the only person I know who's reaction to the movie was "I loved the story" is a woman, which is promising since everyone else I know pretty much said "the graphics are cool but I never need to watch it again."

I think it would be fine to introduce BatB to Epcot, since technically Belle is already there, and all sorts of different Disney IPs have presence in multiple parks. Right now BatB has installations in both MK and HS, as does Little Mermaid and many more. To echo something I said in a different thread though, I'd be happier if Disney updated the BatB Live in HS (perhaps to the new movie's theming, it'd be more on brand for HS & movie making than classic disney fairytales), than if they opened a new attraction elsewhere. Ratatouille might be nice, and I am surprised it has next to no presence in the parks, but for me personally I don't think it needs a whole attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> I would consider Toy Story to be very male-slanted too. Growing up with Toy Story all of my guy friends (excluding me, I never got into it) LOVED it, but my girl friends (of which I've always had more) hated it. There are probably about as many female characters in Toy Story as Star Wars, and I feel like they're less prevalent. I'm an expert on neither though, so this is purely just perception. I do think Avatar/Pandora is more gender neutral, especially considering the only person I know who's reaction to the movie was "I loved the story" is a woman, which is promising since everyone else I know pretty much said "the graphics are cool but I never need to watch it again."
> 
> I think it would be fine to introduce BatB to Epcot, since technically Belle is already there, and all sorts of different Disney IPs have presence in multiple parks. Right now BatB has installations in both MK and HS, as does Little Mermaid and many more. To echo something I said in a different thread though, I'd be happier if Disney updated the BatB Live in HS (perhaps to the new movie's theming, it'd be more on brand for HS & movie making than classic disney fairytales), than if they opened a new attraction elsewhere. Ratatouille might be nice, and I am surprised it has next to no presence in the parks, but for me personally I don't think it needs a whole attraction.



My initial thought was Toy Story was, if anything, "boy" as well, but moved it ti "neutral" to be conservative and not argue the point (definitely think the first movie was more "boy" with Buzz and Woody but with adding Jessie and stuff the universe of "Toy Story" I see as pretty gender neutral)

And I agree they could add BatB there - just thinking of the two I can't really think of anywhere else to put Ratatouille whereas you already have BatB elsewhere so from a "fit the location" standpoint I would put Ratatouille higher, is all (that's why I said "not ideal" - but yes, definitely could have it there)


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> My initial thought was Toy Story was, if anything, "boy" as well, but moved it ti "neutral" to be conservative and not argue the point (definitely think the first movie was more "boy" with Buzz and Woody but with adding Jessie and stuff the universe of "Toy Story" I see as pretty gender neutral)
> 
> And I agree they could add BatB there - just thinking of the two I can't really think of anywhere else to put Ratatouille whereas you already have BatB elsewhere so from a "fit the location" standpoint I would put Ratatouille higher, is all (that's why I said "not ideal" - but yes, definitely could have it there)



I think if anything Star Wars is trending toward neutral with the new sequels. Rey's the main focus and with Jyn Erso being the main in Rogue One I think that's a great step in the right direction. I know I was not in the norm for being a little girl who loved star wars but now it's not that uncommon. Some of the girls' apparel is really nice, I wish that was more prevalent back then.  Also, I use gender neutral not to be "for boys" or "for girls" but as a signifier for identity. It's very hard for some boys and some girls to identify with the "Disney Princess" thing, for many reasons. It's easier to identify with Vanellope and Ralph or Buzz and Jessie regardless of gender.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Main Street Electrical Parade revives original drum float for return to Disneyland*


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Main Street Electrical Parade revives original drum float for return to Disneyland*


OK, now this is just rubbing it in!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu items at the new Paddlefish

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-springs-enhance-seafood-centric-menu/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items at the new Paddlefish
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-springs-enhance-seafood-centric-menu/



That's just the drink menu right?  Or was there more?

side note, wish it was more than just 6 taps, but it's start:

_And how about craft beers?_
We’ll have six on draft, and we’re really focusing on local, as our guests are looking for that local experience. But we’ve got a small brewery out of Utah, one from North Carolina … we’re searching for cool beers that enhance our menu – everything from a light beer to a heavy porter.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's just the drink menu right?  Or was there more?
> 
> side note, wish it was more than just 6 taps, but it's start:
> 
> _And how about craft beers?_
> We’ll have six on draft, and we’re really focusing on local, as our guests are looking for that local experience. But we’ve got a small brewery out of Utah, one from North Carolina … we’re searching for cool beers that enhance our menu – everything from a light beer to a heavy porter.


Yes just the drink menu but they had two images of what are probably appetizers.


----------



## Keels

With "Hall of Presidents" closing on the 17th for the changeover, I would advise anyone trying for a last chance at seeing Obama to be flexible and pack a LOT of patience. I had to wait for three cycles to get in to HoP today.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> With "Hall of Presidents" closing on the 17th for the changeover, I would advise anyone trying for a last chance at seeing Obama to be flexible and pack a LOT of patience. I had to wait for three cycles to get in to HoP today.


Wow. That makes me wish I would've went in one last time before I left.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs apparently had an issue with some bubbles in the fountain...

http://www.chipandco.com/vandals-turn-disney-springs-fountain-bubble-bath-257239/


----------



## SureAsLiz

Keels said:


> With "Hall of Presidents" closing on the 17th for the changeover, I would advise anyone trying for a last chance at seeing Obama to be flexible and pack a LOT of patience. I had to wait for three cycles to get in to HoP today.



The only day I am able to go this weekend will be Monday. It will be an adventure to get in



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs apparently had an issue with some bubbles in the fountain...
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/vandals-turn-disney-springs-fountain-bubble-bath-257239/



There's a fountain in the area that I drive by on the way to/from work, and this happened last year. I'm sure it's not so great for the fountain mechanics, but driving by a big pile of bubbles definitely brightens the day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Michal, famous Main Street Barber is retiring and his last day is tomorrow

http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/01/12...gic-kingdom-barber-michal/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Figment Topiary arrives at Epcot

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/first-look-amazing-figment-topiary-arrives-epcot-festival-arts/

Of course this festival has to start right after I leave...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disney's Hollywood Studios update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/hollywood-studios-update-slow-season-is.html


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Michal, famous Main Street Barber is retiring and his last day is tomorrow
> 
> http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/01/12...gic-kingdom-barber-michal/?platform=hootsuite


Nooooooooooo

 

I wanted the newly minted 4th boy with him, too.  

I do hope retiring helps with his health issues though, that's only 5 years between the oldest and youngest.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is looking at Will Smith for Tim Burton's Dumbo
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/01/will-smith-dumbo-tim-burton-disney-movie-bad-boys-for-life-1201883196/



South side of the carnival, born and raised.
In a bigtop is where I spend most of my days.

Seriously though... I'm not sure how excited I am about this. Last thing we need is a sassy elephant.


----------



## Sweettears

crazy4wdw said:


> *Los Angeles will be home to George Lucas' $1-billion museum*
> 
> Originally this was planned for Chicago but there were numerous protests from neighbors and businesses on Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-la-wins-lucas-museum-20170110-htmlstory.html



It was actually The Friends of the Parks a self appointed activist group that did it in.  The group isn't comprised of neighbors necessarily.  They are at it again with golf course improvements close to where the Obama library is to be built.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Floyd Norman to recreate first Mickey Mouse comic in YouTube live series tomorrow

http://www.mousesteps.com/news-main...utube-live-series-on-friday-january-13th-2017


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ninjago World opens at Legoland

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/new-ninjago-world-officially-opens-at.html


----------



## crazy4wdw

*DISNEY ANNUAL MEETING OF SHAREHOLDERS:   *The Walt Disney Company’s Annual Meeting will be held Wednesday, March 8, 2017, in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

*NEWS
*
Rogue One droid K-2SO design inspired by Star Tours ride mechanics (article says at Disneyland, but I presume the mechanics at DHS is similar).

From the article:
_"One of the fun facts revealed in this video, alongside the alternate behind-the-scenes footage, is that K2's joints were inspired by the Star Tours ride at Disneyland, which give the attraction its feeling of weightlessness. There is nothing significant about this in terms of bringing the droid to life, though, beyond the fact that it pays an homage to Disney's Imagineers in an Easter egg you wouldn't probably ever discover without being told."_

http://movieweb.com/rogue-one-video-cassian-k2so-alternate-death-footage/

Just a little Disney Parks Easter egg in Rogue One that I thought Star Wars fans might find interesting.
Warning: there are obviously Rogue One spoilers in the article!


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> There is a possibility this ride comes to WDW in Epcot.... this or Ratatouille.



Can we have both, please?


----------



## Travis B

crazy4wdw said:


> *Los Angeles will be home to George Lucas' $1-billion museum*
> 
> Originally this was planned for Chicago but there were numerous protests from neighbors and businesses on Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-et-cm-la-wins-lucas-museum-20170110-htmlstory.html



I'm in Chicago and so irritated we didn't get this.  I believe it was a very vocal minority who were against it, and Lucas decided it wasn't worth the trouble of fighting lawsuits, etc.  It would have been such a cool attraction for the city.


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> Can we have both, please?


This is Disney we are talking about we will probably end up with neither.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> Wow. That makes me wish I would've went in one last time before I left.



Me too.  Didn't even think about.  Denial, maybe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jimmy Fallon's race through New York will open April 6th

http://blog.universalorlando.com/wh...date/?__source=sm.awr.TWITTER&linkId=33345232

It sounds like a new version of Soarin


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jimmy Fallon's race through New York will open April 6th
> 
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/wh...date/?__source=sm.awr.TWITTER&linkId=33345232
> 
> It sounds like a new version of Soarin


Just heard him talk about it on The Tonight Show. He honestly made it sound like a pretty cool ride and I was already planning on going on it assuming it would be open by September. Excited to see they have a date set though I'm a tad surprised about that too dare I say Disney has sorta made me skeptical on firm dates?? Well that and how Hulk went and Skull Island: Reign of Kong was which was more of a sorta delay I guess in that they kept changing the season/time frame on their signs.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> This is Disney we are talking about we will probably end up with neither.



Sounds like you're channeling LOL.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...ng-for-digital-rights-star-wars?client=safari


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Sounds like you're channeling LOL.



...the truth hurts, baby


----------



## mikepizzo

eXo said:


> South side of the carnival, born and raised.
> In a bigtop is where I spend most of my days.
> 
> Seriously though... I'm not sure how excited I am about this. Last thing we need is a sassy elephant.



This article mentions that the producer said the new film “will add a unique family story that parallels Dumbo’s journey”.  I'm thinking they are targeting Will Smith to play the father of that family, who may end up acting as the Timothy Mouse character in the original.  And while we are on the topic of Dumbo news...


*News*

Tom Hanks Considering Playing the Villain in Tim Burton’s ‘Dumbo’

The above article also mentions that the Bad Boys sequel shooting schedule overlaps with this Dumbo shooting schedule, and Will can only do one or the other.  Let's see which one he picks.


----------



## publix subs

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> 
> Tom Hanks Considering Playing the Villain in Tim Burton’s ‘Dumbo’



for just a split second i thought that said Tony Hawk and was like "well........thats interesting."


----------



## jlundeen

I personally have two issues with the "Dumbo" project....

It's DUMBO...my absolute #1, no-holes-barred, childhood favorite movie that still makes me cry when Dumbo goes to visit his mother after they jailed her for trying to protect her son.  It also became the favorite of my daughter, especially when she was pregnant with our grandson...I just don't think I can handle them messing with my memories....
Not a fan of Tim Burton - never liked Nightmare, wasn't wild about Alice...or most of the others of his that I have seen.  
Now, I'm not living in a bubble here, and I understand that the world doesn't revolve around my likes and wants.  But after the successes of the non-IP remakes, I'm just having a hard time with them continually returning to the well of remaking all the animated classics from my childhood into live action...and...

Come on, man, IT'S DUMBO!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

publix subs said:


> for just a split second i thought that said Tony Hawk and was like "well........thats interesting."



I'd kinda like to see a skateboarding villain myself...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I personally have two issues with the "Dumbo" project....
> 
> It's DUMBO...my absolute #1, no-holes-barred, childhood favorite movie that still makes me cry when Dumbo goes to visit his mother after they jailed her for trying to protect her son.  It also became the favorite of my daughter, especially when she was pregnant with our grandson...I just don't think I can handle them messing with my memories....
> Not a fan of Tim Burton - never liked Nightmare, wasn't wild about Alice...or most of the others of his that I have seen.
> Now, I'm not living in a bubble here, and I understand that the world doesn't revolve around my likes and wants.  But after the successes of the non-IP remakes, I'm just having a hard time with them continually returning to the well of remaking all the animated classics from my childhood into live action...and...
> 
> Come on, man, IT'S DUMBO!!!



More remaking movies that don't need to be remade...more of big shot Bobby overharvesting the crops on his way off the farm


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> More remaking movies that don't need to be remade...more of big shot Bobby overharvesting the crops on his way off the farm


The old "Goose and the Golden Egg" thing...maybe they should do a live action movie based on that!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> The old "Goose and the Golden Egg" thing...maybe they should do a live action movie based on that!



I was thinking more of a redo of the "absent minded professor"...called the "absent minded, stock option crazed suit"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is *Walt *Disney* World* we are talking about we will probably end up with neither.



fixed that for ya


----------



## skier_pete

One last argument on the B&tB vs Ratatouille at Epcot (Realizing that my opinion doesn't matter a hill of beans in this crazy mixed-up world...)

B&tB is a french story but takes place in a vague storybook world where there is really nothing to indicate country beyond some character names and a guy shouting "Marie the Baguettes". (My daughter even mentioned in the trailer "why is it everyone in France has a British accent.")

Ratatouille takes place in actual France and mostly in actual Paris, and in theory in the "real" world. (Sure rats that can cook and read, but the rats can't actually talk to the humans - so it's closer to the real world than many Disney movies.) I just think it's more appropriate to Epcot and France than a B&tB ride.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I was thinking more of a redo of the "absent minded professor"...



Just thinking how isn't we haven't gotten a remake of this. I realize they already did this in the 90s with "Flubber" - but that's like 20 years ago - they're already re-doing Jumanji.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> One last argument on the B&tB vs Ratatouille at Epcot (Realizing that my opinion doesn't matter a hill of beans in this crazy mixed-up world...)
> 
> B&tB is a french story but takes place in a vague storybook world where there is really nothing to indicate country beyond some character names and a guy shouting "Marie the Baguettes". (My daughter even mentioned in the trailer "why is it everyone in France has a British accent.")
> 
> Ratatouille takes place in actual France and mostly in actual Paris, and in theory in the "real" world. (Sure rats that can cook and read, but the rats can't actually talk to the humans - so it's closer to the real world than many Disney movies.) I just think it's more appropriate to Epcot and France than a B&tB ride.



You realize that you're both 100% "right"...but 100% "wrong", right?

(Say that 3 times fast)


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> You realize that you're both 100% "right"...but 100% "wrong", right?
> 
> (Say that 3 times fast)



Because I'm not supposed to want any characters in Epcot? Or because I'm hopeless for wanting any "realism" in WS once Frozen Ever After showed up? Or both?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Arts starts today!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New gift cards for 2017

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-shine-with-new-park-themed-disney-giftcards/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Because I'm not supposed to want any characters in Epcot? Or because I'm hopeless for wanting any "realism" in WS once Frozen Ever After showed up? Or both?



"Thank you, Andre...I'll have the veal piccata"


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Apparently the cabanas will be going away Feb. 17th...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Apparently the cabanas will be going away Feb. 17th...



Im sure they'll roll back out next year for "only" $449

Seriously though...has anyone noticed people buying these damn things?!?

...it can't be this ease to commit larceny


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Im sure they'll roll back out next year for "only" $449
> 
> Seriously though...has anyone noticed people buying these damn things?!?
> 
> ...it can't be this ease to commit larceny


When I was there I noticed a family in one of them. The rest were empty.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> When I was there I noticed a family in one of them. The rest were empty.



...they should have been wearing pointy hats.

At least that's encouraging.  Hopefully they didn't make enough to cover the cost of construction. The only thing that ever goes away is something dipped in red ink.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Apparently the cabanas will be going away Feb. 17th...


Any rumors as to the reason why?  Were they not successful, or do you think it was meant to only be temporary, or maybe something "bigger and better" coming down the pike???  Or something else entirely?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Any rumors as to the reason why?  Were they not successful, or do you think it was meant to only be temporary, or maybe something "bigger and better" coming down the pike???  Or something else entirely?


I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Totem poles in Canada will be getting an update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/epcot-plans-to-update-totem-poles-found.html


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.


I guess I like the idea, but from what folks have reported, they don't really fit into the landscape very well...and the cost is, well let's just say it's out of my league.  Maybe some permanent housing type rooms that fit more into the theme if folks want/need a private space for R&R without leaving the park.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.



Neither did "after hours magic"...so there you go...


----------



## Spacedog1975

I don't remember what the cabanas cost, but if I want to sit down in the parks (you know, rather than ENJOYING THE PARKS) I'll hit a restaurant or any number of other places to sit.
Heck, if I'm so tired and I need some shade I'll do CoP and TTT over and over again.


----------



## sachilles

When announced, they were mentioned to be temporary. If the concept was to take off, more permanent structures would be made.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I guess I like the idea, but from what folks have reported, they don't really fit into the landscape very well...and the cost is, well let's just say it's out of my league.  Maybe some permanent housing type rooms that fit more into the theme if folks want/need a private space for R&R without leaving the park.



I definitely get the idea of an area to take a break ... I like the concept of the DVC lounge in EPCOT a lot better though - maybe they can do something like that and also allow people to buy a "day pass" to it or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> I don't remember what the cabanas cost, but if I want to sit down in the parks (you know, rather than ENJOYING THE PARKS) I'll hit a restaurant or any number of other places to sit.
> Heck, if I'm so tired and I need some shade I'll do CoP and TTT over and over again.



I think the price point was the issue being that you could have gotten a room at the Contemporary for cheaper


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Apparently the cabanas will be going away Feb. 17th...





lockedoutlogic said:


> Im sure they'll roll back out next year for "only" $449
> 
> Seriously though...has anyone noticed people buying these damn things?!?
> 
> ...it can't be this ease to commit larceny





rteetz said:


> I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.



This could well be the base - the price point seemed quite ridiculous to many. I wouldn't be surprised take away the "free" ears and ice cream and try again at $450. Don't say as I blame them for trying. I know people get riled at these type of things - but if it doesn't change my guest experience I don't care. (This isn't saying that they aren't doing other things that are hurting the guest experience - just that I don't really think this is one of them.)


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> This could well be the base - the price point seemed quite ridiculous to many. I wouldn't be surprised take away the "free" ears and ice cream and try again at $450. Don't say as I blame them for trying. I know people get riled at these type of things - but if it doesn't change my guest experience I don't care. (This isn't saying that they aren't doing other things that are hurting the guest experience - just that I don't really think this is one of them.)


I agree...if someone has the money, and considers this a good value for them, why would it matter to anyone else?  Unless, of course, it somehow visually diminishes the property...then it would probably matter for awhile until we got used to seeing it.  Let's not forget the Sorcerer's Hat at HS...or the Birthday Cake overlay for the 25th (I think) of WDW...


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.



Not that I personally care for them, but they'd need to be there for a while longer than they have been for Disney to draw any useful conclusions.  I'm betting 90% of the people wandering around the park had no idea what they even were.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely get the idea of an area to take a break ... I like the concept of the DVC lounge in EPCOT a lot better though - maybe they can do something like that and also allow people to buy a "day pass" to it or something



I like this idea better too. But they'd have to probably make it very expensive or similar to the ADR system. I imagine it would get pretty busy from 1 pm to 4 or 5 pm on hot summer days.


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> I agree...if someone has the money, and considers this a good value for them, why would it matter to anyone else?  Unless, of course, it somehow visually diminishes the property...then it would probably matter for awhile until we got used to seeing it.  Let's not forget the Sorcerer's Hat at HS...or the Birthday Cake overlay for the 25th (I think) of WDW...



I can only imagine how many brides were infuriated by this.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Maybe they'll remove the cabanas and put some comfortable benches in all the unused space to aid all of their guests...it seems it was a pretty big area that could be turned into a gorgeous and useful seating area...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Maybe they'll remove the cabanas and put some comfortable benches in all the unused space to aid all of their guests...it seems it was a pretty big area that could be turned into a gorgeous and useful seating area...


The area really wasn't being used by guests before. It's tucked away in the back by Space Mountain. It's not really Space they could turn into something useful.


----------



## sachilles

They did say they were temporary tents after all. Price is a factor I'm sure. I'm sure they got feedback from those renting, and may very well alter the structures so they are more useful.

That being said, especially about a contemporary room, heck it would make more sense to have a secured quarantine area at Contemporary, where there could be direct access to the park. You have all the lodging amenities in place already, and the staff trained to do it. If it was simple walk there. Life would be good.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> The area really wasn't being used by guests before. It's tucked away in the back by Space Mountain. It's not really Space they could turn into something useful.



I think a LOT of families would find a nice big bench area very useful - those with kids who need less stimulation, those with grandma who just wants to sit in quiet, those with babies who need a nap, those who want to actually have somewhere to sit and eat (especially if they brought food in), those who want somewhere to meet up that everyone can find and it will be easy to spot everyone, etc.  Instead of charging $649 for the privilege, Disney could actually HELP its own guests enjoy their day.  Out of the way is exactly why it's perfect for that type of seating area...


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anna Kendrick in Talks to Play Female Santa Claus for Disney Movie

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/anna-kendrick-play-female-santa-claus-disney-movie-963638


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney India to Cut Jobs Amid Exit From Bollywood Productions

The Hollywood giant's India unit could reduce its staff by 15 percent as Walt Disney International chairman Andy Bird says a "re-balancing and re-calibration" is needed "to reflect local market realities."  Walt Disney India will reduce its staff in India as part of a restructuring following the company's announcement last September that it was pulling out of local productions.

The company didn't detail the number of layoffs, which functions would be affected or its target for annual cost savings, but sources said that 90 jobs could be axed. That would amount to about 15 percent of the company's total Indian staff of about 600. The job cuts come at a time when the studio's latest Bollywood release, _Dangal,_ is dominating the Indian box office.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-india-cut-jobs-exit-bollywood-productions-963059


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> The area really wasn't being used by guests before. It's tucked away in the back by Space Mountain. It's not really Space they could turn into something useful.



Was this the area to the left of Space Mountain, near the path that connects Tomorrowland to Storybook Circus?  I'm having a hard time visualizing where near Space Mountain these things were.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Was this the area to the left of Space Mountain, near the path that connects Tomorrowland to Storybook Circus?  I'm having a hard time visualizing where near Space Mountain these things were.


These are on the right side of space Mountain if you are facing it. They are tucked next and and sort of behind the bathrooms.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney in Talks With David Dobkin to Direct Toy Store Movie ‘Overnight’

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/disney-toy-store-adventure-movie-overnight-1201953586/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

These things affect all pricepoints...don't be naive


----------



## dlavender

TwoMisfits said:


> I think a LOT of families would find a nice big bench area very useful - those with kids who need less stimulation, those with grandma who just wants to sit in quiet, those with babies who need a nap, those who want to actually have somewhere to sit and eat (especially if they brought food in), those who want somewhere to meet up that everyone can find and it will be easy to spot everyone, etc.  Instead of charging $649 for the privilege, Disney could actually HELP its own guests enjoy their day.  Out of the way is exactly why it's perfect for that type of seating area...



Amen


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely get the idea of an area to take a break ... I like the concept of the DVC lounge in EPCOT a lot better though - maybe they can do something like that and also allow people to buy a "day pass" to it or something



And I can see that...make a "Walt's museum" type location with a pay per fee for use...that's a different story.

$600 tents is ridinkulous


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> I can only imagine how many brides were infuriated by this.



Generally speaking...they were spoiled brats...just saying

(What?!?  Are we pretending that there are a lot of "budgets" involved in disney weddings?!?  When did that start?)


----------



## skier_pete

adam.adbe said:


> Not that I personally care for them, but they'd need to be there for a while longer than they have been for Disney to draw any useful conclusions.





sachilles said:


> They did say they were temporary tents after all. Price is a factor I'm sure. I'm sure they got feedback from those renting, and may very well alter the structures so they are more useful.



My bet is a combination of these two things - not selling very well, and very likely guest feedback was not very positive. As I said before, you are catering these things to the wealthiest of your customers, yet you are providing something that wouldn't be OK to most middle class customers. I'm sure they got numerous complaints along the lines of "I spent $700 and you put me in a circus tent?"


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Generally speaking...they were spoiled brats...just saying
> 
> (What?!?  Are we pretending that there are a lot of "budgets" involved in disney weddings?!?  When did that start?)



As a couple that is paying their own way through the joy of getting married through Disney Fairytale Weddings, I can tell you that the budget is real.  It may not be the cheapest option, or the lowest budget, but when you compare ours to other couples who have spent 20k on JUST characters...

I also find it kind of hard to knock on anyone being disappointed by having to have pictures with them and that cake...regardless if it was wedding pictures or not.


----------



## Travis B

jlundeen said:


> I personally have two issues with the "Dumbo" project....
> 
> It's DUMBO...my absolute #1, no-holes-barred, childhood favorite movie that still makes me cry when Dumbo goes to visit his mother after they jailed her for trying to protect her son.  It also became the favorite of my daughter, especially when she was pregnant with our grandson...I just don't think I can handle them messing with my memories....
> Not a fan of Tim Burton - never liked Nightmare, wasn't wild about Alice...or most of the others of his that I have seen.
> Now, I'm not living in a bubble here, and I understand that the world doesn't revolve around my likes and wants.  But after the successes of the non-IP remakes, I'm just having a hard time with them continually returning to the well of remaking all the animated classics from my childhood into live action...and...
> 
> Come on, man, IT'S DUMBO!!!




Probably best for you to skip this one, then.  Silver lining - it will bring a character you love back into public consciousness, and perhaps more people will watch the original again.  And there's always the remote chance you might like it.

I believe this will be more along the lines of Maleficent than Cinderella.  It's not going to be a straight up remake.  It won't be a prequel like Maleficent, but I think they will use the original story arc as a base for an additional storyline.

I can see a ton of potential here in terms of material.  I suspect I know the direction they're looking to take it, but they're probably not even 100% yet.

And just to play devil's advocate, even the classics are pretty much all re-tellings or reinterpretations of material that already existed, albeit in a different medium.  I'm not really mad at the remakes, especially since they're making high-quality, entertaining stuff.  For me it re-energizes these stories it rather than diminishing them.


----------



## Travis B

lockedoutlogic said:


> Generally speaking...they were spoiled brats...just saying
> 
> (What?!?  Are we pretending that there are a lot of "budgets" involved in disney weddings?!?  When did that start?)



That's a little bit harsh.  

And even if the budget is 50k, or 200k, or 500k,  there's always a budget.


----------



## Travis B

********** said:


> My bet is a combination of these two things - not selling very well, and very likely guest feedback was not very positive. As I said before, you are catering these things to the wealthiest of your customers, yet you are providing something that wouldn't be OK to most middle class customers. I'm sure they got numerous complaints along the lines of "I spent $700 and you put me in a circus tent?"




An over-the-dessert table, backyard wedding rental tent.


----------



## rteetz

I have to be honest, I am loving what I am seeing out of Festival of the Arts. I wish I was still there and getting to experience this. Oh well maybe next year...


----------



## skier_pete

Travis B said:


> I'm not really mad at the remakes, especially since they're making high-quality, entertaining stuff.  For me it re-energizes these stories it rather than diminishing them.



I have no issue with the remakes - especially when they are good quality as most of them have been.

EXCEPT that it means that it cuts back on the number of original ideas that get made. While I am sure I will really enjoy B&tB - it will still be something I've already seen. Something wholly original gives the most pleasure.


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> I have to be honest, I am loving what I am seeing out of Festival of the Arts. I wish I was still there and getting to experience this. Oh well maybe next year...



Next year Marathon weekend will be too early (assuming all things remain about the same timeframe).  Marathon weekend 2019 could match up with the Festival of the Arts but a lot can change between now and then.


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> Next year Marathon weekend will be too early (assuming all things remain about the same timeframe).  Marathon weekend 2019 could match up with the Festival of the Arts but a lot can change between now and then.


I know. Disney could extend the dates for festival of the arts if its popular though. The food and wine and flower and garden have been extended several times over the last few years.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here is more on the cabanas 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...sney-world-cabanas-ending-20170113-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Make your own Festival of the arts cookie

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-arts-and-heres-a-recipe-to-try-at-home/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris Season of the Force 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/01/star-wars-galactic-celebration-debut-at.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have to be honest, I am loving what I am seeing out of Festival of the Arts. I wish I was still there and getting to experience this. Oh well maybe next year...



I agree - the food looks really good, and wonderful plating, and the prices seem reasonable 

And the art classes and stuff - just looks like a good time

So, the cynical side of me says it will be back next year but with 1/2 the quality and twice the cost


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I have no issue with the remakes - especially when they are good quality as most of them have been.
> 
> EXCEPT that it means that it cuts back on the number of original ideas that get made. While I am sure I will really enjoy B&tB - it will still be something I've already seen. Something wholly original gives the most pleasure.



That was one reason I wish Tomorrowland did better at the box office than it did.  Understandable for them to bank on things they now will make a ton of money vs things that might made some money


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was one reason I wish Tomorrowland did better at the box office than it did.  Understandable for them to bank on things they now will make a ton of money vs things that might made some money



Me to - but it also suffered from being not all that good. That's the common thread with recent Disney "original" ideas that were disasters - Lone Ranger, John Carter, Tomorrowland: They just weren't that good. Tomorrowland had a lot of promise, but just sort of flared out in the 3rd act. Another reason to remake movies - you already have a story that works...it'll work again. It's the reason they keep remaking Romeo and Juliet 300 years later.


----------



## DDLand

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo's version of Tomorrowland Speedway has officially closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/tdr_pr/status/819037839908216832


The fans were out in force. They also had some merchandise to commemorate the closing. I was tempted to buy some, but I figured I was jumping on the bandwagon just a little late...





luisov said:


> That's where Beauty and the Beast will go, right?


Here's the layout:


Sadly Star Jets is getting dumped too.


----------



## rteetz

DDLand said:


> The fans were out in force. They also had some merchandise to commemorate the closing. I was tempted to buy some, but I figured I was jumping on the bandwagon just a little late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the layout:
> View attachment 214785
> 
> Sadly Star Jets is getting dumped too.


It really takes a large chunk of their tomorrowland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDLand said:


> The fans were out in force. They also had some merchandise to commemorate the closing. I was tempted to buy some, but I figured I was jumping on the bandwagon just a little late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the layout:
> View attachment 214785
> 
> Sadly Star Jets is getting dumped too.



Thanks for posting that, really interesting  (side note - shows me that the Haunted Mansion in the Magic Kingdoms mobile game was modeled after their version)

Is the BatB area considered it's own land or an extension of Fantasyland?


----------



## DDLand

rteetz said:


> It really takes a large chunk of their tomorrowland.


Yes, but to be brutally honest their Tomorrowland is a bit of a disaster already. They have a mixture of 60s/70s Retro Tomorrowland look, Star Tours Spaceport look, and the Monsters Inc. building separated by vast concrete expanses that do little to unify the land. We complain about our TL, but there's is worse albeit with great attractions. 


TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for posting that, really interesting  (side note - shows me that the Haunted Mansion in the Magic Kingdoms mobile game was modeled after their version)
> 
> Is the BatB area considered it's own land or an extension of Fantasyland?


The New Area is considered part of Fantasyland, which is odd because there will be nothing but a thin corridor connecting them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDLand said:


> The New Area is considered part of Fantasyland, which is odd because there will be nothing but a thin corridor connecting them.



That's what I was wondering that it seemed pretty far away and outside of the fantasy land boarders/courtyard really ... I'm sure they will make it work visually though


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> As a couple that is paying their own way through the joy of getting married through Disney Fairytale Weddings, I can tell you that the budget is real.  It may not be the cheapest option, or the lowest budget, but when you compare ours to other couples who have spent 20k on JUST characters...
> 
> I also find it kind of hard to knock on anyone being disappointed by having to have pictures with them and that cake...regardless if it was wedding pictures or not.



If it makes you feel better...all weddings are a ripoff.  The most needlessly expensive day in most people's lives.  So you aren't getting less for your money at Disney than anywhere else.  Characters are not worth a penny for that.

I did the whole disney wedding thing...it was actually easy and a good value at the time (but like all other things at Disney...has been cranked through the roof)...but we definitely had not one inkling for character type upsells.

But as far as the castle cake goes...it was a moment in time...it was well publicized...and it was an idea that ran its course.  That has become a "cliche" complaint.  When there is far worse right now to look at.

People get overly concerned with their pictures...film is dead


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Travis B said:


> That's a little bit harsh.
> 
> And even if the budget is 50k, or 200k, or 500k,  there's always a budget.



It's generally harsh...it is also "generally correct"

Not all cases.

My point was the castle cake complaint  is overdone.  Wand 2.0 and the hat are far worse in my opinion.


----------



## closetmickey

Am I the only one that liked the hat??
Lockedoutlogic .....don't answer that!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I've heard they haven't sold as well as hoped.



I was there on 12/30, and they looked completely empty. It was a cold busy day, a perfect day to be using one of those, if you were willing to pony up the money. I guess no one was.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

It never fit...just didn't look right in the space...

And it wore out its welcome

And the original idea..."100 years of magic" didn't make any sense...the 100th anniversary of the birth of a guy that dies 35 years prior?

The real "100" anniversary will be 2028.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I was there on 12/30, and they looked completely empty. It was a cold busy day, a perfect day to be using one of those, if you were willing to pony up the money. I guess no one was.


I don't think they marketed them very well either. Many of the people who would buy them probably are not on sites like this where they are being talked about.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Moana to be released on Blu-Ray March 7th, 2017

http://www.insidethemagic.net/…/moana-to-be-released-on-di…/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://www.google.com/amp/s/invest...ney-co-dis-stock-down-espn/amp/?client=safari

I like to point once every couple months what the "problem" with disney is...and why park fans will see increasing prices and a relentless
Slate of upsells moving forward...busine$$ as usual.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't think they marketed them very well either. Many of the people who would buy them probably are not on sites like this where they are being talked about.



Though I would think people that would buy them aren't planning their own vacation - and the person doing it is probably on sites like this


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though I would think people that would buy them aren't planning their own vacation - and the person doing it is probably on sites like this


Good point.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Having looked at the numbers it really is insane.
You could have 3 sit down meals and buy everyone the charge and go sticks and still come out ahead.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger's pay dips in 2016

http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/robert-iger-pay-disney-ceo-dips-slightly-2016-1201960283/

Poor Bob...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger's pay dips in 2016
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/robert-iger-pay-disney-ceo-dips-slightly-2016-1201960283/
> 
> Poor Bob...



Now we know why they got rid of the Cabanas - Iger could no longer afford them


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Spacedog1975 said:


> Having looked at the numbers it really is insane.
> You could have 3 sit down meals and buy everyone the charge and go sticks and still come out ahead.



It's not debatable...I feel guilty even participating in anything resembling a discussion on this for fear it gives it credence...

What's credence?  Downsizing useable area in the Star Wars development to build these.

Ignoring that they dismantled the imagination pavilion as a functional area 15 years ago and closed wonders of life without a whiff of explanation or replacement...but would not hesitate to build these...lends "credence".


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now we know why they got rid of the Cabanas - Iger could no longer afford them



...WELL played...very well played


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Arts starts today!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts.htm



Epcot Festival of the Arts Guide Map:  http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-epcot-festival-of-the-arts-guide-map/


----------



## disneyjunkie11

I miss the hat! I never went before "pre-hat" so I liked it. 



closetmickey said:


> Am I the only one that liked the hat??
> Lockedoutlogic .....don't answer that!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Artwork from Festival of the Arts featuring Herb Ryman and Mary Blair!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-epcot-festival-arts-festival-showplace-odyssey-pavilion/


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/invest...ney-co-dis-stock-down-espn/amp/?client=safari
> 
> I like to point once every couple months what the "problem" with disney is...and why park fans will see increasing prices and a relentless
> Slate of upsells moving forward...busine$$ as usual.



As I mentioned in another thread, I bought a few shares for long term. I agree that the ESPN mess will continue to be a drag.  I think it's impact is too large for the suits to ignore.  The concept of selling it off is interesting but at what price? Eventually they're going to have to look at it as a bad free agent deal as in baseball and cut their losses.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I bought a few shares for long term. I agree that the ESPN mess will continue to be a drag.  I think it's impact is too large for the suits to ignore.  The concept of selling it off is interesting but at what price? Eventually they're going to have to look at it as a bad free agent deal as in baseball and cut their losses.



It's not coming back...main reason being the programming sucks.  Sports are moving towards a more "local" market...which means direct fees to teams/leagues/sports.

The NFL - the one true broad appeal cash cow - was down 7% this year.  The market is changing dramatically.

Espn was 40% of all of Disney's profits just two years ago...and that model is busted and is swirling the bowl fast.

There is no way for them to account for that kinda loss.  A 0.5% drop in subscribers in 2 months is insane.

Nothing is saving that ship.

Which is why I expect iger to bail soon and disney to bleed money for quite no awhile.

It would be like a dairy farm that can't sell milk anymore...somethings are too large to sidestep.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

We are all chuckling about iger...but it's really not a laughing matter.

Executives tied to bloated daily stock prices is an awful reality...they'll do stupid things for short term gains and don't honestly care about the fallout.

It is happening with Tim Cook at Apple to...when your pay (translation:ego) is tied directly to retail sales...you get stupid and cut corners.  The market is fickle and so are the consumers.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> We are all chuckling about iger...but it's really not a laughing matter.
> 
> Executives tied to bloated daily stock prices is an awful reality...they'll do stupid things for short term gains and don't honestly care about the fallout.
> 
> It is happening with Tim Cook at Apple to...when your pay (translation:ego) is tied directly to retail sales...you get stupid and cut corners.  The market is fickle and so are the consumers.


The Sentinel writer for theme parks pointed out that TWDC spent $800,000 on security for Iger.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's not coming back...main reason being the programming sucks.  Sports are moving towards a more "local" market...which means direct fees to teams/leagues/sports.
> 
> The NFL - the one true broad appeal cash cow - was down 7% this year.  The market is changing dramatically.
> 
> Espn was 40% of all of Disney's profits just two years ago...and that model is busted and is swirling the bowl fast.
> 
> There is no way for them to account for that kinda loss.  A 0.5% drop in subscribers in 2 months is insane.
> 
> Nothing is saving that ship.
> 
> Which is why I expect iger to bail soon and disney to bleed money for quite no awhile.
> 
> It would be like a dairy farm that can't sell milk anymore...somethings are too large to sidestep.



I get all of that but in the corporate world from an accounting perspective there is a way " to make things go away". It will cost them but by no means will it drag the company down in the long term. I think the only reason they are hanging on is that they are trying to figure out the best way to salvage something from the scrap heap. My memory could be hazy but didn't Disney go through a similar cluster with the purchase of ABC?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars releases statement regarding Princess Leia/Carrie Fisher rumors 

http://www.starwars.com/news/a-statement-regarding-new-rumors/app


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> We are all chuckling about iger...but it's really not a laughing matter.
> 
> Executives tied to bloated daily stock prices is an awful reality...they'll do stupid things for short term gains and don't honestly care about the fallout.
> 
> It is happening with Tim Cook at Apple to...when your pay (translation:ego) is tied directly to retail sales...you get stupid and cut corners.  The market is fickle and so are the consumers.



All you need to do is resign and fade of with your multi million severance. Look at what happened with the CEO of Wells Fargo after their scam was exposed. It takes a different animal to be a CEO of a large corporation in these days. However the comment that they are focused on short term stock gain is spot on. Align that with the potential for multi millions in compensation and you can see where it comes from.

Sadly it's the way of the corporate world. As has been said before Walt no longer owns WDW


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> I get all of that but in the corporate world from an accounting perspective there is a way " to make things go away". It will cost them but by no means will it drag the company down in the long term. I think the only reason they are hanging on is that they are trying to figure out the best way to salvage something from the scrap heap. My memory could be hazy but didn't Disney go through a similar cluster with the purchase of ABC?



I'm not saying disney is "going down"...I'm saying that their easy money source is...and that will "suckify" the whole operation.

We think things are out of control In parks now?  Batten the hatches cause there be storms ahead.

And abc was bought for far too much because Eisner wanted the victory...he had incredible Hollywood and wall
Sreeet cred at the time.

But what made that all "ok" was espn was on a ridiculous rise and very quickly they became nothing but Bank...literally the whole deal is coming full circle.  Espn has been slashing everything for going on 5 years and they can't right the ship.  Not only that...but without the guaranteed subscriber fees and ads...they won't be able to justify the royalties they pay to the sports...which have gone up huge.  ABC/espn won't be prepared to use an NFL or NBA contract as a "loss leader" like NBC seems to...it's not a good situation at all.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars releases statement regarding Princess Leia/Carrie Fisher rumors
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/a-statement-regarding-new-rumors/app


It's an interesting move...surprising.

I believe it to be non-committal as well.  I think they are really stuck.  You'd think - after all this time and money - that "just make an easy excuse" wouldn't be an option for the character.

At the end of the day...the foundations of the franchise had a crack because lucas told some bad stories.  Disney will lose money longterm if they accept that in ANY form.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm not saying disney is "going down"...I'm saying that their easy money source is...and that will "suckify" the whole operation.
> 
> We think things are out of control In parks now?  Batten the hatches cause there be storms ahead.
> 
> And abc was bought for far too much because Eisner wanted the victory...he had incredible Hollywood and wall
> Sreeet cred at the time.
> 
> But what made that all "ok" was espn was on a ridiculous rise and very quickly they became nothing but Bank...literally the whole deal is coming full circle.  Espn has been slashing everything for going on 5 years and they can't right the ship.  Not only that...but without the guaranteed subscriber fees and ads...they won't be able to justify the royalties they pay to the sports...which have gone up huge.  ABC/espn won't be prepared to use an NFL or NBA contract as a "loss leader" like NBC seems to...it's not a good situation at all.



Agreed. ESPN is going to be less of a player. The trick for Disney will be to unload it while it still has some value.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> All you need to do is resign and fade of with your multi million severance. Look at what happened with the CEO of Wells Fargo after their scam was exposed. It takes a different animal to be a CEO of a large corporation in these days. However the comment that they are focused on short term stock gain is spot on. Align that with the potential for multi millions in compensation and you can see where it comes from.
> 
> Sadly it's the way of the corporate world. As has been said before Walt no longer owns WDW



His base is $2.5 on a total haul of $45?

That's scary...it's all bloated stock, car salesman "incentives", and structured to cheat taxes through loopholes.

Those 3 things translate to:
1. Bad
2. Bad
3. Bad


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Agreed. ESPN is going to be less of a player. The trick for Disney will be to unload it while it still has some value.



I think that's in the rear view mirror...this is a very public decline.

And the other conglomerates are undoubtedly looking how to adapt to the new sports realities.  Not buy a rotting carcass.

MLB set up a partnership with the big cable operators to run the MLB network...they all splitting the pot together with limited market risk...it's the way to go.  Instead of paying huge contracts to "keep" parts of the revenue for yourself...spread out the risk and make some concessions.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More interesting Disney news. Steve Jobs Widow is selling her Disney Stock. She was one of, if not the largest Disney stock holders at 8% owner. She now owns below 5%. 

https://twitter.com/brooksbarnesNYT/status/820027003692675074


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More interesting Disney news. Steve Jobs Widow is selling her Disney Stock. She was one of, if not the largest Disney stock holders at 8% owner. She now owns below 5%.
> 
> https://twitter.com/brooksbarnesNYT/status/820027003692675074



Given the irrational aspects of the markets, I'm sure this won't help the stock price.  There is different reporting requirements for being 5% or less so this could be driving the sale.


----------



## MamaBelle4

I'm sure this is a stupid question, but I know the Festival of the Arts is running only on weekends. Does this mean the food carts for the festival will be closed through the week?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Given the irrational aspects of the markets, I'm sure this won't help the stock price.  There is different reporting requirements for being 5% or less so this could be driving the sale.


It will be seen as a reason to jump ship...when the reality is she's just cashing out the gigantic IOU/overpayment that Eisner caused and iger cut the check for...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MamaBelle4 said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question, but I know the Festival of the Arts is running only on weekends. Does this mean the food carts for the festival will be closed through the week?



Hmmm...my first response was "of course not"...but that would depend on their forecast for midweek Epcot crowds...

What is the answer on this?


----------



## luisov

*Film and TV news*

Take a look at the first trailer for Disney's Channel upcoming Tangled TV series, which will premiere first in March with a Disney Channel Original Movie Tangled: Before Ever After and then the series.






I personally miss the animation style from the 90's and 2000's. Every cartoon looks the same these days. Though I have to say that the animation for this one is actually kind of pretty. We'll see how that and the Big Hero 6 series go.


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> Film and TV news
> 
> Take a look at the first trailer for Disney's Channel upcoming Tangled TV series, which will premiere first in March with a Disney Channel Original Movie Tangled: Before Ever After and then the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally miss the animation style from the 90's and 2000's. Every cartoon looks the same these days. Though I have to say that the animation for this one is actually kind of pretty. We'll see how that and the Big Hero 6 series go.



I agree. I am a fan of all of the Disney cartoon shorts from the past. I just can't appreciate the new Mickey Mouse shorts they are producing. The quality of the animation is more comparable to Disney's early years than it is to their prime years.


----------



## writerguyfl

mikepizzo said:


> Was this the area to the left of Space Mountain, near the path that connects Tomorrowland to Storybook Circus?  I'm having a hard time visualizing where near Space Mountain these things were.



If you're a "map" person, here's an aerial image courtesy of Google Maps.  The cabanas are located on the right side of the image in the middle, where I added the small circular marker.








rteetz said:


> I don't think they marketed them very well either. Many of the people who would buy them probably are not on sites like this where they are being talked about.



I don't have any insider knowledge at this point.  But, based on working at the Disney Reservations Center, I'd bet the cabanas were probably being marketed primarily through a few travel agencies.  Disney could easily pick out a few agencies that cater to guests looking for premium experiences.

Assuming the cabana costs were commissionable, this setup gives Disney an incentivized sales staff that they don't have to pay directly.  Since this was a test, I'd bet that travel agents are being (or will be) asked whether their clients are interested in this type of add-on.


----------



## Sweettears

writerguyfl said:


> If you're a "map" person, here's an aerial image courtesy of Google Maps.  The cabanas are located on the right side of the image in the middle, where I added the small circular marker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any insider knowledge at this point.  But, based on working at the Disney Reservations Center, I'd bet the cabanas were probably being marketed primarily through a few travel agencies.  Disney could easily pick out a few agencies that cater to guests looking for premium experiences.
> 
> Assuming the cabana costs were commissionable, this setup gives Disney an incentivized sales staff that they don't have to pay directly.  Since this was a test, I'd bet that travel agents are being (or will be) asked whether their clients are interested in this type of add-on.



Close enough to the tracks that they can offer the guests an option of a campfire with an Indian headdress or a cowboy outfit to be a part of the tour around the park. It would be an improvement over the plastic figures on the other side of the park.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


>



Looking forward to this. I'll be there March 4. Been there once before for F&G. If you appreciate that kind of thing what they do is amazing. The topiaries that greet you in EPCOT are always impressive not to mention the hundreds of others spread out between the parks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Travis B

Given the amount of merch they slap his likeness on, poor little Figment really deserves a better attraction to live in.


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> My bet is a combination of these two things - not selling very well, and very likely guest feedback was not very positive. As I said before, you are catering these things to the wealthiest of your customers, yet you are providing something that wouldn't be OK to most middle class customers. I'm sure they got numerous complaints along the lines of "I spent $700 and you put me in a circus tent?"





soniam said:


> I was there on 12/30, and they looked completely empty. It was a cold busy day, a perfect day to be using one of those, if you were willing to pony up the money. I guess no one was.



First, let me say that I am in no way defending the concept of the cabanas. I followed the cabanas thread on TPAS out of curiosity, and if you read it, it tells a different story. Those that used them LOVED them, with the exception of miscommunications between Disney teams regarding parade and fireworks viewing. And, there is one (at this point unverified) report that the cabanas are sold out. If the cabanas looked empty, it may have been that the guests were out in the park at the time? My bet is that these will come back - likely in more permanent form - just in time for summer.


----------



## jlundeen

Does anyone have a photo of the cabanas as they exist now?  

I still say that if I had the $$, I would consider these as an option.  Maybe they could give you an option under booking packages like they do for Park Hopper/Water Parks, or the express bus service...  You could sign up for however many days you want, (in all parks) and the more days you buy the cheaper it would be per day...

Hey, it's just a thought....like I said, there's no way I could ever afford this!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the cabanas as they exist now?
> 
> I still say that if I had the $$, I would consider these as an option.  Maybe they could give you an option under booking packages like they do for Park Hopper/Water Parks, or the express bus service...  You could sign up for however many days you want, (in all parks) and the more days you buy the cheaper it would be per day...
> 
> Hey, it's just a thought....like I said, there's no way I could ever afford this!


http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/kingdom-cabanas-offered-499-january-17-february-17/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/kingdom-cabanas-offered-499-january-17-february-17/


Thanks, Ryan, I had seen the inside, I just had never seen outside photos of where they were set up.


----------



## rteetz

We talk a lot here about the negative side of Disney. Here I write about something that was truly positive from my trip last week. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/how-disney-made-the-best-out-of-a-bad-situation/


----------



## rteetz

*Aerial photos 
*
A look at Miss Adventure Falls at Typhoon Lagoon.

https://twitter.com/mickeyxtreme/status/819980618155118596


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Travis B said:


> Given the amount of merch they slap his likeness on, poor little Figment really deserves a better attraction to live in.



They just..."gave up"...long ago.  They should be embarrassed...but people keep drinking whatever it is on tap.


----------



## Travis B

lockedoutlogic said:


> They just..."gave up"...long ago.  They should be embarrassed...but people keep drinking whatever it is on tap.



Very true, and a pretty apt metaphor for something at Epcot.   

I do still have hope though.  I think Universal is pushing them reluctantly off their laurels.  Maybe something will come along with the alleged Epcot update in the works.  Once they open Pandora, Toy Story, Star Wars, it will give Epcot and MK a little breathing room to refurb things.  

My dream would be to see them get rid of the play area for a little more attraction space, and make a really top-notch, trackless dark ride.  Something like Mystic Manor in HK.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> We talk a lot here about the negative side of Disney. Here I write about something that was truly positive from my trip last week.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/how-disney-made-the-best-out-of-a-bad-situation/



It was good customer service, but not wildly out of the norm in the industry.  On my recent Dec 2016 trip to Christmastown at Busch Gardens in Williamsburg, we had a spectacular weather day which unfortunately led to the very late cancellation of both scheduled performances of Elvis Stojko's ice skating show (also for safety - the safety of the performers).  I had bought 6 reserved seats with dining (dinner/drink/dessert) and hot cocoa cups for $180ish weeks before our scheduled park day.  By the time they canceled all the performances, I had already used all the meal components of the package, but not the cocoa cups.  Busch Gardens employees told me at the ice skating performance to head to the front and get a full refund on my package.  And I got one, with about 1 minute of discussion (back to the site).  Yes, that means they bought me 6 free dinners/drinks/desserts that night, so what could have been a sad ending to the day ended up being a really good one.  I never had to argue that I might have skipped dessert if I was eating without the package or might have gotten less full meals or might have canceled the package when I 1st got to the park if I knew they wouldn't run them.  Nope, Busch Gardens made the decision quickly, easily, and in my favor 100%.  Thankfully, we were heading back the next day, so during the transaction, we grabbed just the reserved seating for 6 for $60 (since we were having a buffet with Santa) and enjoyed an amazing show.  My husband kept being amazed that they gifted us $100+ worth of food without me having to even complain...he was like "wait, I just saved $120 from what I already had paid this trip AND they bought us all free dinner tonight? Really?!"  Yeah, made his trip...And to be fair, we had wasted time and had extra long walks around the park trying for both shows before they announced the cancellations very late, so BG knew they hadn't done everything they probably should have to make the cancellations easiest on their guests...but still...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It was good customer service, but not wildly out of the norm in the industry.  On my recent Dec 2016 trip to Christmastown at Busch Gardens in Williamsburg, we had a spectacular weather day which unfortunately led to the very late cancellation of both scheduled performances of Elvis Stojko's ice skating show (also for safety - the safety of the performers).  I had bought 6 reserved seats with dining (dinner/drink/dessert) and hot cocoa cups for $180ish weeks before our scheduled park day.  By the time they canceled all the performances, I had already used all the meal components of the package, but not the cocoa cups.  Busch Gardens employees told me at the ice skating performance to head to the front and get a full refund on my package.  And I got one, with about 1 minute of discussion (back to the site).  Yes, that means they bought me 6 free dinners/drinks/desserts that night, so what could have been a sad ending to the day ended up being a really good one.  I never had to argue that I might have skipped dessert if I was eating without the package or might have gotten less full meals or might have canceled the package when I 1st got to the park if I knew they wouldn't run them.  Nope, Busch Gardens made the decision quickly, easily, and in my favor 100%.  Thankfully, we were heading back the next day, so during the transaction, we grabbed just the reserved seating for 6 for $60 (since we were having a buffet with Santa) and enjoyed an amazing show.  My husband kept being amazed that they gifted us $100+ worth of food without me having to even complain...he was like "wait, I just saved $120 from what I already had paid this trip AND they bought us all free dinner tonight? Really?!"  Yeah, made his trip...


This was a half marathon not a show cancellation. People train for months for this type of event. runDisney did not have to do anything they could've just said it's cancelled sorry see you next year. They not only gave us one refund option but four! They also gave us our medals and like I said in the article so many went out and did the half marathon on their own. Disney cast members didn't have to come outside and set up water stations for those running on their own either. Disney would normally not promote doing something like that when an event is cancelled.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> This was a half marathon not a show cancellation. People train for months for this type of event. runDisney did not have to do anything they could've just said it's cancelled sorry see you next year. They not only gave us one refund option but four! They also gave us our medals and like I said in the article so many went out and did the half marathon on their own. Disney cast members didn't have to come outside and set up water stations for those running on their own either. Disney would normally not promote doing something like that when an event is cancelled.



The medals were bought and made and dated...they weren't gonna be reusable, so it was trash them or give them out, right?

Canceling and keeping the money before the lightening actually happened (b/c they canceled the night before) would have opened Run Disney and probably Disney to a huge lawsuit and total lack of customer goodwill.  No one wanted to pay to support the next day when it might have been canceled anyway (and then deal with even unhappier runners), so they decided to cut their losses and offer the refunds with no actual monetary refunds.  But if you look at your race terms, they are supposed to actually look at any and all ways to run the race safely before canceling, including delaying it. 
"Weather

The race will be held rain or shine. If there is lightning in the area, the race will either have a delayed start or, depending on the intensity of the weather, be cancelled. The determination will be made by the Event Management staff."

They chose the good service path, but it's not off-the-wall amazing.  That would have been giving the full cash refund, since they canceled before weather was proven to be a detriment or an issue unable to work around through a delay. 

Look, most businesses don't even choose the good service path, so Disney does get kudos for this.  I was just pointing out other theme parks have also done the good service for safety calls this winter, and have done it with full cash refunds and more...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> The medals were bought and made and dated...they weren't gonna be reusable, so it was trash them or give them out, right?
> 
> Canceling and keeping the money before the lightening actually happened (b/c they canceled the night before) would have opened Run Disney and probably Disney to a huge lawsuit and total lack of customer goodwill.  No one wanted to pay to support the next day when it might have been canceled anyway (and then deal with even unhappier runners), so they decided to cut their losses and offer the refunds with no actual monetary refunds.  But if you look at your race terms, they are supposed to actually look at any and all ways to run the race safely before canceling, including delaying it.
> "Weather
> 
> The race will be held rain or shine. If there is lightning in the area, the race will either have a delayed start or, depending on the intensity of the weather, be cancelled. The determination will be made by the Event Management staff."
> 
> They chose the good service path, but it's not off-the-wall amazing.  That would have been giving the full cash refund, since they canceled before weather was proven to be a detriment or an issue unable to work around through a delay.
> 
> Look, most businesses don't even choose the good service path, so Disney does get kudos for this.  I was just pointing out other theme parks have also done the good service for safety calls this winter, and have done it with full cash refunds and more...


I don't think any lawsuits would've have been brought up if Disney didn't do anything. runDisney has never really had to cancel a major event like this before. 

It was a shock to most that they went ahead and cancelled it rather than delaying it or shortening the course. Disney did delay and shorten the course for the 2015 wine and dine half marathon and many expected them to do that for this race.

There is so much news about Disney being greedy and nickel and diming everyone right now. This is a story about them not doing that. 

A key piece of the story which I highlighted is runners going out and making their own half marathons and Disney accepting that. Again CMs didn't have to make water stations and cheer on runners but they did and that to me is how Disney went above and beyond here.


----------



## jlundeen

I'm not a runner - not even close - but I liked your story, Ryan, and I really appreciate hearing the good stuff about Disney.  Like you said, they didn't have to do anything.  They did, and they get kudos from me for that!!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> There is so much news about Disney being greedy and nickel and diming everyone right now. This is a story about them not doing that.


I love that you shared this! I think it's tremendously important for people to know what happened from people who had the first-hand experience.

I also think it's pretty cool that Disney gave runners so many options and let them choose which ever one worked for them. They could have just refunded everyone and been done with it - that would've probably been the easiest with the littlest amount of manpower needed to accomplish it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Characters in flight is Test flying with his new design 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/820355902045884416


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> I don't think any lawsuits would've have been brought up if Disney didn't do anything. runDisney has never really had to cancel a major event like this before.
> 
> It was a shock to most that they went ahead and cancelled it rather than delaying it or shortening the course. Disney did delay and shorten the course for the 2015 wine and dine half marathon and many expected them to do that for this race.
> 
> There is so much news about Disney being greedy and nickel and diming everyone right now. This is a story about them not doing that.
> 
> A key piece of the story which I highlighted is runners going out and making their own half marathons and Disney accepting that. Again CMs didn't have to make water stations and cheer on runners but they did and that to me is how Disney went above and beyond here.



Ryan, I had a similar experience a few years ago when the NYC Marathon was cancelled due to Hurricane Sandy.  We were devastated, some how we managed to fly into the city before they cancelled it.  NYC Marathon was not as gracious in their options.  We were given the option to race again for free in the next 3years, but that was it.  We only got medals if we wrote in and complained.  On the plus side, my friend and I ran our own almost marathon around the city that Saturday.  We put in 20 miles and met some of the most wonderful people along the way. On Sunday, we went to Central Park to join other runners in their marathon bid. We put in our last 6 miles.  Similar to the Disney impromptu runs, we were amazed at the number of people who came out to cheer, provide water, and the local restaurants giving out food.  It said a lot about the people of New York, but also how runners are a real community.  They pull together and pull each other through.


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> Ryan, I had a similar experience a few years ago when the NYC Marathon was cancelled due to Hurricane Sandy.  We were devastated, some how we managed to fly into the city before they cancelled it.  NYC Marathon was not as gracious in their options.  We were given the option to race again for free in the next 3years, but that was it.  We only got medals if we wrote in and complained.  On the plus side, my friend and I ran our own almost marathon around the city that Saturday.  We put in 20 miles and met some of the most wonderful people along the way. On Sunday, we went to Central Park to join other runners in their marathon bid. We put in our last 6 miles.  Similar to the Disney impromptu runs, we were amazed at the number of people who came out to cheer, provide water, and the local restaurants giving out food.  It said a lot about the people of New York, but also how runners are a real community.  They pull together and pull each other through.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First paint by the numbers mural in Epcot is nearly complete.

https://twitter.com/briancarey_/status/820395261281308672


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Anti theft devices showing up in Walt Disney World resort stores

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-walt-disney-world-adding-anti-theft-devices-theme-park-stores/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anti theft devices showing up in Walt Disney World resort stores
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-walt-disney-world-adding-anti-theft-devices-theme-park-stores/


Amazing it took this long...most stores around here have had these for decades...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Amazing it took this long...most stores around here have had these for decades...


Exactly. These have been in most stores for years. I wonder how much theft Disney sees.


----------



## Ai12gani

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anti theft devices showing up in Walt Disney World resort stores
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-walt-disney-world-adding-anti-theft-devices-theme-park-stores/



I really hope they theme these, especially for stores like the Emporium.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anti theft devices showing up in Walt Disney World resort stores
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-walt-disney-world-adding-anti-theft-devices-theme-park-stores/



Weird that they are installing those just now. I've read and heard multiple stories about shoplifting happening at WDW, especially by members of tour groups (all of them, not one in particular).

I guess that just like with the metal detectors, they didn't want to spoil the magic... Until it was necessary, anyways.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There was a Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds tribute at DHS tonight 

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/820418640466087937


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First paint by the numbers mural in Epcot is nearly complete.
> 
> https://twitter.com/briancarey_/status/820395261281308672



I think that is such a cool idea and the point crude looks really neat!


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anti theft devices showing up in Walt Disney World resort stores
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-walt-disney-world-adding-anti-theft-devices-theme-park-stores/



I'm thrilled about this!!

We once bought a Christmas tree skirt in Downtown Disney and got all the way home before realizing it had a security tag on it. That tag remains today...


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> I'm thrilled about this!!
> 
> We once bought a Christmas tree skirt in Downtown Disney and got all the way home before realizing it had a security tag on it. That tag remains today...


Don't you have a Disney store nearby? They should've been able to take it off. I'm sure it doesn't matter at this point though.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is such a cool idea and the point crude looks really neat!


Yes, they are supposed to have more as each gets filled. I'd love to participate in this.


----------



## Sweettears

Jetku said:


> I'm thrilled about this!!
> 
> We once bought a Christmas tree skirt in Downtown Disney and got all the way home before realizing it had a security tag on it. That tag remains today...



Have you checked. It probably would go for big bucks on EBay


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Rivers of light debuts 2/12 running nightly.


----------



## Andyman33

Woohoo!!


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of light debuts 2/12 running nightly.



Any indications on FP connections?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Any indications on FP connections?


Not yet.


----------



## MommaBerd

Ai12gani said:


> I really hope they theme these, especially for stores like the Emporium.



Me too...

I just realized that for me, it sort of symbolizes a loss of innocence. I know theft occurs at WDW, and this is a glaring reminder of reality.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of light debuts 2/12 running nightly.



Dang, we will just miss it...


----------



## Fantasia79

Please, please, please tell me there's truth to demolishing the tomrrowland speedway? 

In a perfect world, we'd see Tron there.  Just sayin.


----------



## Pete M

Fantasia79 said:


> Please, please, please tell me there's truth to demolishing the tomrrowland speedway?
> 
> In a perfect world, we'd see Tron there.  Just sayin.



my little nephews are going to be crushed.   Literally their #3 ride in the park.  was my #2 when I was their age.  not everything in the magic kingdom needs to be for adults.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Please, please, please tell me there's truth to demolishing the tomrrowland speedway?
> 
> In a perfect world, we'd see Tron there.  Just sayin.


Well if the full plan for the tomorrowland renovations happen then it likely would go. However Disney hasn't gone with the full plans for anything in the last 20-30 years.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Details seen from outside Pandora 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/820686676964077571

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/820685840343035904


----------



## luisov

Fantasia79 said:


> Please, please, please tell me there's truth to demolishing the tomrrowland speedway?
> 
> In a perfect world, we'd see Tron there.  Just sayin.



It's being demolished in both Hong Kong and Tokyo, and if they were to expand Paris' Tomorrowland in the future, it would likely go away over there as well. I'm sure they have considered the possibility of getting rid of the American versions as well, though with the Honda deal going on in California, we'll have to wait and see.

I personally believe that the Tomorrowland Speedway occupies a lot of space, it's noisy and smelly, and you can find something similar in many local parks around the country. I wouldn't mind if something else was being planned for that space.


----------



## Fantasia79

It's a lot of space and dated.  Go kart parks are everywhere. Certainly smells around it as well.  

@luisov agreed.


----------



## Roxyfire

Pete M said:


> my little nephews are going to be crushed.   Literally their #3 ride in the park.  was my #2 when I was their age.  not everything in the magic kingdom needs to be for adults.



There's plenty of concepts that are great for both audiences. The speedway doesn't even have to be replaced but it most certainly needs an update to the vehicles at the bare minimum. This is a good, small-scale opportunity for imagineering to really wow us.


----------



## danikoski

luisov said:


> It's being demolished in both Hong Kong and Tokyo, and if they were to expand Paris' Tomorrowland in the future, it would likely go away over there as well. I'm sure they have considered the possibility of getting rid of the American versions as well, though with the Honda deal going on in California, we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I personally believe that the Tomorrowland Speedway occupies a lot of space, it's noisy and smelly, and you can find something similar in many local parks around the country. I wouldn't mind if something else was being planned for that space.



I would like to see it stay at Disneyland with updates, like electric cars.

At WDW, I'd love to see them get something unique. Maybe Wreck it Ralph themed? Or another IP...And based on the amount of space, they may be able to put in more than one new ride, like what is happening in Tomorrowland Disney Tokyo.


----------



## rteetz

RescueRanger said:


> Are you serious?  MK has more kiddie rides than all the others combined. Aladin, Dumbo, Pooh, teapots, carousel, Jungle Cruise, Buzz, Pirates, and Astro Orbiter. Tomorrowland speedway needs to go.


I loved the Speedway as a kid. It was so much getting to drive the cars. I'd prefer Disney to update the attraction before getting rid of it completely.


----------



## buteraa

I like the concept of the speedway but it would be nice to have updated car technology or a different theme.  Kids love it.


----------



## rteetz

RescueRanger said:


> Yep, I got tired of typing. I could have included Mansion and TTA as well. The fact is out of all the rides in MK only three are thrill rides, Splash, Space, and Big Thunder. MK does not need another kiddie ride. It needs an e-ticket thrill ride.


MK is not about thrill though. It's about putting you in the Magic of a story.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> MK is not about thrill though. It's about putting you in the Magic of a story.



ITA My hope is that Avatar gets them back on track with this approach.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> While no it wouldn't hurt Disney has never been about thrill. I wouldn't even classify the three mountains as thrill rides. Rockin Rollercoaster, and tower of terror are more on the lines of thrill rides but neither are in MK of course.



I agree. Disney has never been about thrill rides. The ones that have been added (ToT,RRC, EE, Dino etc..) have been added with taste and theming. If all you want is thrill I don't think Disney will be your cup of tea. Quite frankly if they went in that direction it would probably limit my visits


----------



## TheMaxRebo

buteraa said:


> I like the concept of the speedway but it would be nice to have updated car technology or a different theme.  Kids love it.



I agree - my kids get a big thrill out of driving but it needs an upgrade in technology - it's not very "tomorrow"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sweettears said:


> I agree. Disney has never been about thrill rides. The ones that have been added (ToT,RRC, EE, Dino etc..) have been added with taste and theming. If all you want is thrill I don't think Disney will be your cup of tea. Quite frankly if they went in that direction it would probably limit my visits


For the bigger thrill factor that's why we go to USO. My husband lives for those thrill rides...I do not.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

rteetz said:


> When I was there I noticed a family in one of them. The rest were empty.



When I was there I didn't even notice them!  Must not have been paying much attention.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of light debuts 2/12 running nightly.



Rumor or Truth??


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Rumor or Truth??


I hope it's truth.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Characters in flight pricing has gone up and the new gondola features LED lighting on the bottom. 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/ds-update-new-balloon-flying-high.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update with a possible Trader Sams expansion

http://micechat.com/150251-disneyland-photo-update-trader-sams-rumors/


----------



## jbeyes

One of my kids favorite memories from our Disney trip was how much they didn't like Speedway. 5 & 6 at the time, they were totally underwhelmed and kept asking, "was that it?" It probably didn't help that we did it on our last day and had a stubborn squirrel that wouldn't budge from our path for a solid 3-4 minutes. They laugh about the suffering they had to endure on the stinky, bumpy, hot, slow, squirrel-ridden Speedway. Talk about first world problems.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Characters in flight pricing has gone up and the new gondola features LED lighting on the bottom.
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/ds-update-new-balloon-flying-high.html



Was this very popular to justify the increase?  It seemed to me any time I have noticed it, the lines have been virtually 0 (though I do go at times like earlier in the day to try and avoid the crowds).


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Was this very popular to justify the increase?  It seemed to me any time I have noticed it, the lines have been virtually 0 (though I do go at times like earlier in the day to try and avoid the crowds).


I don't travel down to see the lines very often but I know Groupon offers a certain amount off for the balloon. A lot of bloggers and such would do it during construction so they could get an aerial view too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible opening date for Planet Hollywood?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-springs-planet-hollywood-observatory-to-open-next-week/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited edition Valentines Day MagicBand 2

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-limited-edition-valentines-day-magicband-2-0-now-available/


----------



## AnnaKat

luisov said:


> Weird that they are installing those just now. I've read and heard multiple stories about shoplifting happening at WDW, especially by members of tour groups (all of them, not one in particular).
> 
> I guess that just like with the metal detectors, they didn't want to spoil the magic... Until it was necessary, anyways.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible opening date for Planet Hollywood?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-springs-planet-hollywood-observatory-to-open-next-week/



I've heard people have been able to book reservations on the Planet Hollywood website for end of January. I looked and I could have booked a reservation on Feb 10th.


----------



## rteetz

New Morroco entertainment


----------



## Gastonecrosse

I would be more than happy to see Tomorrowland Speedway be replaced.  I have never been a fan (especially of the smell) of the attraction, especially of the odd aesthetics of a non-futuristic kart track next to the tea cups.  As others have said, to say there are a plethora of other superior karting options is an understatement.

I do also feel I need to say my concept of a kart attraction in a Disney park was changed drastically when I visited Disneyland last year.  The difference between Autopia and Tomorrowland Speedway is drastic.  While there are many alternative simple (or complex) kart tracks around, I have never experienced one like Autopia where I can enjoy karting through green landscapes.  To get an idea simply look at satellite footage of the two; Autopia is a lush green while Tomorrowland Speedway is a concrete jungle.  

Obviously children (and adults - myself included) enjoy karting attractions, so I find myself in favor of the suggestions to replace it either with a Sugar Rush theme or a Tron theme (depending of the Fantasyland / Tomorrowland presence).  I don't even care if it was simple skinning changes as long as the ride got a bit of flavor over simply karting on concrete.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well I would argue right now the longest wait in MK is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and that's not a thrill ride...



Plus Peter Pan always has a crazy long line

A lot of it is thruput not just how good/thrilling a ride is that causes lines


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus Peter Pan always has a crazy long line
> 
> A lot of it is thruput not just how good/thrilling a ride is that causes lines



Very true.

And so people know - the Tomorrowland Speedway has a typical hourly ride capacity 450 people per hour, which is NOTHING. (BTMRR is 1,400, 7DMine Train is 1,500, Space Mountain 1,800, Haunted Mansion 2,900, even lowly Peter Pan is 720 per hour.)  This is why lines are usually large at the Speedway - not because it's popular, but because it doesn't absorb any people. And trust me, if there is anything that threatens that ride to being closed is the massive footprint that absorbs no bodies. 

We rode the speedway for the very first time last trip when our DD was 13. We avoided it like the plague for years, because I can ride the exact same ride in my neighborhood, only the cars actually go more than 5 miles an hour. If you can't guess, I would be perfectly fine with it being removed. I also wouldn't mind if it stayed, but would prefer it not be a noisy-pollution filled ride in "Tomorrowland". Maybe the a future if the government rollback emissions regulations?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some changes in operating hours at Disney Springs 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/disney-springs-advisories-and.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

Some pieces of our discussion about the speedway.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/rumor-is-tomorrowland-speedway-on-its-way-out/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

personally my top vote would be for a refurb to the speedway coupled with the idea someone had put out on here to build over it (so part of the speedway was covered and some not) and then you could add another attraction over it to better utilize the space

But assuming the put something good in there (like they are in Tokyo with the whole Beauty and the Beast area) I can't complain much if it goes away


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Personally, I would love to see the same kart type attraction but like indoors. That would add some more immersion, especially if it was Sugar Rush or tron, the skies would be able to change depending what part of sugar rush you are and special effects could go off, like the final race scene in Wreck It Ralph.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Well I would argue right now the longest wait in MK is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and that's not a thrill ride...



Yeah and then peter pan..........


----------



## Eppy44

Hi everyone. A friend of mine just used her first Discover Disney pass for Florida residents. She asked the CM at the ticket pickup why AK was blacked out for the dates in May/June and the CM replied, "Something may be opening on those dates." That all but confirms Pandora opening at the end of May for me. This is still hear say since I didn't hear it for myself, but I trust this friend is telling the truth. It would be amazing considering how much they have left to do over there.


----------



## LaidBackDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> personally my top vote would be for a refurb to the speedway coupled with the idea someone had put out on here to build over it (so part of the speedway was covered and some not) and then you could add another attraction over it to better utilize the space
> 
> But assuming the put something good in there (like they are in Tokyo with the whole Beauty and the Beast area) I can't complain much if it goes away



I have to agree this ride needs a refurb or needs to go away.  On my last trip this past summer I saw something I never thought I would see.  On the furthest part of the track away from the station, a car somehow managed to break its rear axle !!!  I'm talking serious carnage, like one of the wheels (with part of the axle attached) flew off the car and rolled half way across the track.  The car was on its side to the point it was on the verge of flipping upside down.  The boy driving the car had gotten out and was with other family members who where all crying and upset.  Oil (or some other type of fluid) was spilling all over the track and traffic was backed up worse than the I-4.  Crew members where running every direction and didn't appear to have any idea what to do.

I was shocked that a simple go cart like that could be in such a state of disrepair that it could have had such a catastrophic failure.  I'm sure these cars are abused by thousands of people everyday but what I saw wasn't the kind of damage that could be caused by bad guest behavior or not following the rules.  It was a serious maintenance issue.  I can't imagine how an axle which was so badly damaged that it snapped the way it did wasn't detected earlier and removed from service.  It may have been just one car but they are all old and I think the ride has already outlived its usefulness.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Gastonecrosse said:


> Obviously children (and adults - myself included) enjoy karting attractions, so I find myself in favor of the suggestions to replace it either with a Sugar Rush theme or a Tron theme (depending of the Fantasyland / Tomorrowland presence).


I'm torn on whether I like the idea of getting rid of the Tomorrowland Speedway or not. I have fond memories of driving those cars as a 9 year old, and my girls have both enjoyed it as well. But, I agree it smells, is noisy, and doesn't really fit the theme that well. If it stays, it really could use an update, like electric vehicles and a new track/theme. 

To add to the PP about Sugar Rush, thinking about what's becoming of Stitch's Great Escape, I believe the first rumors were pointing to Sugar Rush VR ride going there, but if I'm correct that's now been changed to something else (I could be wrong). Anyway, I wonder if they could have scrapped Sugar Rush at Stitch and instead do an overlay/update of Tomorrowland Speedway with Sugar Rush? Just a thought.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unrelated comment:  love the new avatar @rteetz !


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Some pieces of our discussion about the speedway.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/rumor-is-tomorrowland-speedway-on-its-way-out/



What I find amusing in this is the poster that thinks Autotopia is way better. It's a more interesting track, but the time we rode it, we couldn't even get up to speed because the cars in front of us were moving SOO slow. Then at the end we sat in our car for 10 minutes waiting to unload. I kept thinking - "This is less Autotopia and more 405 simulator". Won't ride there again either. 

Though admittedly that space is much better used. The monorail does a few loops above the track, and the Submarine Voyage is actually run UNDER the track - so they have 3 rides taking up the same footprint.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> What I find amusing in this is the poster that thinks Autotopia is way better. It's a more interesting track, but the time we rode it, we couldn't even get up to speed because the cars in front of us were moving SOO slow. Then at the end we sat in our car for 10 minutes waiting to unload. I kept thinking - "This is less Autotopia and more 405 simulator". Won't ride there again either.
> 
> Though admittedly that space is much better used. The monorail does a few loops above the track, and the Submarine Voyage is actually run UNDER the track - so they have 3 rides taking up the same footprint.



actually more rides as there is track from the now defunct Rocket Rods (and some from the People Mover I think as well) .... it is definitely a lot more scenic and I think your experience might have been worse than others as we didn't have that issue with super slow cars

Personally I still think the version at Hong Kong Disneyland is/was the best as it was more scenic but also used electric cars that made fun, futuristic noises when you accelerated, etc. - definitely fit "Tomorrowland" more


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New breakfast offerings at the Magic Kingdom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-breakfast-offerings-coming-to-magic-kingdompark/


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New breakfast offerings at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-breakfast-offerings-coming-to-magic-kingdompark/



I wonder if this is part of letting folks into Main Street before official opening? It makes sense and it'd spread crowds out for Starbucks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars day at sea merchandise for 2017

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-cruise-line-with-commemorative-products/


----------



## Roxyfire

danikoski said:


> I wonder if this is part of letting folks into Main Street before official opening? It makes sense and it'd spread crowds out for Starbucks.



Yeah one of the posters here (I believe its Yulilin) did some exploring on one of the first days and saw some of these offerings last week. It's a good idea for sure. I'm not sure I'd get any of these things, especially overpriced cereal, but it's good they have some options.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sad Disney Broadway news. James Iglehart, the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway is leaving for Hamilton. Good for him but he was an amazing Genie. 

http://www.playbill.com/article/a-new-genie-will-materialize-in-broadway-aladdin


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New breakfast offerings at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-breakfast-offerings-coming-to-magic-kingdompark/




I've always felt that in-park breakfast offerings (in all 4 parks) were woefully inadequate. this is a welcome development. hopefully, the other parks get more options also.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New breakfast offerings at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-breakfast-offerings-coming-to-magic-kingdompark/



Only at Disney would new breakfast options include a Donut Sundae: a donut topped with your favorite flavor of hand-scooped Edy’s ice cream, hot fudge, apple, whipped cream, peanut butter chips, chocolate chips and no sundae would be complete without a cherry on top.

... and I am totally getting that next trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad Disney Broadway news. James Iglehart, the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway is leaving for Hamilton. Good for him but he was an amazing Genie.
> 
> http://www.playbill.com/article/a-new-genie-will-materialize-in-broadway-aladdin



Like you said, obviously great for him but a bit blow to Aladdin I think - he really made that role his own (which is not easy to do).  Definitely need to give the new person a shot but he really made the entire performance for me when we saw it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Like you said, obviously great for him but a bit blow to Aladdin I think - he really made that role his own (which is not easy to do).  Definitely need to give the new person a shot but he really made the entire performance for me when we saw it


I really wish I would've got to see Aladdin on Broadway in person.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New breakfast offerings at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-breakfast-offerings-coming-to-magic-kingdompark/



This is a great idea - especially if you can pick up these things starting at 8 AM. Some are really terrible though...Donut Sundae for breakfast? You'd think Disney would want to keep their customers alive as long as possible...

However, I doubt we ever take advantage of them. While I have gotten significantly less commando over the years, we I think will continue to breakfast in our rooms to save many and allow those first few hours for park touring.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> This is a great idea - especially if you can pick up these things starting at 8 AM. Some are really terrible though...Donut Sundae for breakfast? You'd think Disney would want to keep their customers alive as long as possible...
> 
> However, I doubt we ever take advantage of them. While I have gotten significantly less commando over the years, we I think will continue to breakfast in our rooms to save many and allow those first few hours for park touring.


I agree...even though I don't usually do a whole breakfast - more like a toasted bagel and fruit - we want to hit the parks at rope drop and do all we can before escaping the building crowds.  I just don't think I could handle the  carb/fat load of those breakfast options...


----------



## sachilles

I can totally see my wife and I giving in and letting my son get the donut sundae for breakfast. Of course we'd do some quality control to make sure it was right for him....I see this ending badly on space mtn.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photo...-new-merchandise-new-food-refurbishments-etc/


----------



## Spacedog1975

Re: Aladdin on Broadway - I'm glad that it's doing so well, but I'm sorry that any film adaptation of this (and Lion King) would be well beyond including the original cast.
Part of me wishes they'd film original cast productions for later home video - to be released after the show closes.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Re: Aladdin on Broadway - I'm glad that it's doing so well, but I'm sorry that any film adaptation of this (and Lion King) would be well beyond including the original cast.
> Part of me wishes they'd film original cast productions for later home video - to be released after the show closes.


I'd love for Disney to sell DVD or blu-ray of Disney broadway shows. Obviously it's not the same as seeing the show in person but I'd never be able to see all of the shows I want to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> Re: Aladdin on Broadway - I'm glad that it's doing so well, but I'm sorry that any film adaptation of this (and Lion King) would be well beyond including the original cast.
> Part of me wishes they'd film original cast productions for later home video - to be released after the show closes.



well, Rent premiered on Broadway in 1996 and the movie didn't come out until 2005 and had largely the original cast (including Elsa/Idina Menzel) so I think they could still do Aladdin


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, Rent premiered on Broadway in 1996 and the movie didn't come out until 2005 and had largely the original cast (including Elsa/Idina Menzel) so I think they could still do Aladdin



Rent is largely the exception to the modern rule.  Most film adaptations have eschewed the broadway cast, generally citing either age or how famous the cast member is or is not.  
Dreamgirls, Phantom, Les Miserables, Into the Woods, Chicago, Hairspray, Mamma Mia - these have all had new casts for film.  Even stage productions like Proof have been recast due to "age" even though the time between stage and screen was 5 years.

Lion King has already been running for 20 years, and there is no reason to believe Aladdin won't have a substantial run.

I'd have loved an adaptation of AIDA, but even while Heather Headley was still on broadway, the rumors circulated about having Beyonce play the role in film.


----------



## rteetz

Joe Rohde posted a button and patch he found in I'm his office on instagram. The button is what would've been the official logo of WestCot.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPYRCaVgGum/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney VHS tape note books for sale at the Emporium 

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/821445156570361857


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> Rent is largely the exception to the modern rule.  Most film adaptations have eschewed the broadway cast, generally citing either age or how famous the cast member is or is not.
> Dreamgirls, Phantom, Les Miserables, Into the Woods, Chicago, Hairspray, Mamma Mia - these have all had new casts for film.  Even stage productions like Proof have been recast due to "age" even though the time between stage and screen was 5 years.
> 
> Lion King has already been running for 20 years, and there is no reason to believe Aladdin won't have a substantial run.
> 
> I'd have loved an adaptation of AIDA, but even while Heather Headley was still on broadway, the rumors circulated about having Beyonce play the role in film.



Fair enough - just think it can be done.  Made sense for Rent since the cast became iconic ... and I see James Monroe Inglehart as fairly iconic for that role so even if they did it in 5 years or something I could see them wanting him for the role


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney VHS tape note books for sale at the Emporium
> 
> https://twitter.com/attractions/status/821445156570361857



Oh how I wish I'd sold all my Disney VHS when people were going nuts for them on ebay.

This is a cute piece of nostalgia.


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fair enough - just think it can be done.  Made sense for Rent since the cast became iconic ... and I see James Monroe Inglehart as fairly iconic for that role so even if they did it in 5 years or something I could see them wanting him for the role



Can and even should.  I just don't know about will.  
Of course we also don't know if they'll ever adapt these shows.
When they did the BatB live action adaptation they (wisely) eschewed the broadway rendition.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> Can and even should.  I just don't know about will.
> Of course we also don't know if they'll ever adapt these shows.
> When they did the BatB live action adaptation they (wisely) eschewed the broadway rendition.



It would be cool though, as I think someone brought up here already, even if they don't do full on movie treatments they just film the show inside the theater and make that available


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Oh how I wish I'd sold all my Disney VHS when people were going nuts for them on ebay.
> 
> This is a cute piece of nostalgia.


We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> It would be cool though, as I think someone brought up here already, even if they don't do full on movie treatments they just film the show inside the theater and make that available



If there were a specialty company that filmed and preserved broadway shows to blu-ray (or 4K) I'd subscribe and buy a number of their releases.
Even if it meant that I might not get my favorite show until it had been dark for a set number of years.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.



I have most of the tapes, most of the DVDs, now most of blu-ray and blu-ray 3D.  I may be a bit less crazy about upgrading to 4K, but I have no doubt there are a few I'm ready to buy yet again.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> I have most of the tapes, most of the DVDs, now most of blu-ray and blu-ray 3D.  I may be a bit less crazy about upgrading to 4K, but I have no doubt there are a few I'm ready to buy yet again.


We just got a 4K tv so I need to get some 4K content.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney VHS tape note books for sale at the Emporium
> 
> https://twitter.com/attractions/status/821445156570361857





Spacedog1975 said:


> Oh how I wish I'd sold all my Disney VHS when people were going nuts for them on ebay.
> 
> This is a cute piece of nostalgia.





rteetz said:


> We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.



Love these!  We still have a bunch of old Disney VHS as well - even some of the ones that aren't cartoons (Swiss Family Robinson, Darby O'Gill and the Little People, etc.)!


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> We just got a 4K tv so I need to get some 4K content.


Check the prices of the 4k dvd players; you can almost get another 4k tv for the cost of the dvd player.  Wally World sells a limited selection of discs. If you have a Roku 4 or similar, there are a couple subscription stations out there.  Oh yeah, you know they are working on 8k tv now.  Can't win.
Edit to say, watch out for dvd players that say 4k compatible, that just means they work with 4k tv's (don't they all?).


----------



## Dean Marino

circus4u said:


> Not sure if they can exclude any service animals.  People bring everything from parrots on the shoulder to snakes into our Walmart. Prohibited from asking anything about it if they say it's a service animal.  I would venture to say they are not. but ..... Most people say they are for "emotional support" here.



Waiting for this scam.....

A Human is, biologically, an animal.  Human #1 (paying) arrives with Human #2 ("Service Animal").  Of COURSE the "Service Animal" will be rejected - and the court case will start .
Waiting for it .


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.




my grandma was the big collector in the family and hung on to them all.  so when my sis had kids I dug up all the tapes, found a working vcr and built a low shelf for it and the collection so my little nephews can choose their own movie and pop it in.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Check the prices of the 4k dvd players; you can almost get another 4k tv for the cost of the dvd player.  Wally World sells a limited selection of discs. If you have a Roku 4 or similar, there are a couple subscription stations out there.  Oh yeah, you know they are working on 8k tv now.  Can't win.
> Edit to say, watch out for dvd players that say 4k compatible, that just means they work with 4k tv's (don't they all?).


Yeah I haven't really looked into them yet. We have a 3D blu-ray player. I also don't have Roku I have the newer Apple TV.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> my grandma was the big collector in the family and hung on to them all.  so when my sis had kids I dug up all the tapes, found a working vcr and built a low shelf for it and the collection so my little nephews can choose their own movie and pop it in.


Cool! We still have one working VCR for the tapes. Now that they don't make VCRs anymore it will be harder and likely more expensive to replace that one if it goes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parks Blog post about the new Characters in Flight balloon.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/characters-in-flight-flies-high-with-new-design/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Who should make it to the NFL Pro Bowl? Vote for Goofy or Mickey right now!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ing-to-make-the-2017-nfl-pro-bowl-in-orlando/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Season of the Force is strong at Disneyland Paris

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/season-of-the-force-is-strong-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Braves Spring Training will officially conclude at ESPN Wide World of Sports in 2018.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/braves-spring-training-conclude-walt-disney-world-2018/

Note: The Parks blog put up an article about it but then took it down.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.


I don't think I would get rid of mine even if they were selling for a high amount. I haven't checked how many we have but it's a pretty decent number.


----------



## Keels

I saw Inglehart in the role shortly after the show opened (one of my friends from high school was his stand-by and got me tickets) - and he WAS the Genie.

I've also seen "Hamilton" and ... yikes. He has some big shoes to fill in that role (Daveed Diggs won the Tony and deservedly so - it's a very multi-faceted, semi-comedic role in a very serious musical) and I'm not sure it will work out, especially so close to his run in "Aladdin". Anyway. Good luck to him.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special MSEP merchandise for its Disneyland return

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-street-electrical-parade-to-disneyland-park/


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Like you said, obviously great for him but a bit blow to Aladdin I think - he really made that role his own (which is not easy to do).  Definitely need to give the new person a shot but he really made the entire performance for me when we saw it



Hamilton is the most creative thing I've ever experienced.  For him, it's the chance of a lifetime to get to be a part of it.  Good he won't get pegged as "Aladdin" for life.


----------



## Fantasia79

Keels said:


> I saw Inglehart in the role shortly after the show opened (one of my friends from high school was his stand-by and got me tickets) - and he WAS the Genie.
> 
> I've also seen "Hamilton" and ... yikes. He has some big shoes to fill in that role (Daveed Diggs won the Tony and deservedly so - it's a very multi-faceted, semi-comedic role in a very serious musical) and I'm not sure it will work out, especially so close to his run in "Aladdin". Anyway. Good luck to him.



Agreed!!  If he can do the part and was Aladdin, that's a lot of range to show.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC membership extras at Festival of the Arts

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/new-epcot-festival-includes-select-membership-extras/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC Moonlight Magic After hours event

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erience-disney-vacation-club-moonlight-magic/


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Spacedog1975 said:


> If there were a specialty company that filmed and preserved broadway shows to blu-ray (or 4K) I'd subscribe and buy a number of their releases.
> Even if it meant that I might not get my favorite show until it had been dark for a set number of years.



*its not quite what your talking about but there is a streaming service for Broadway Musicals and Plays. they have done some live streams of shows currently running as well...*

https://www.broadwayhd.com/index.php


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad Disney Broadway news. James Iglehart, the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway is leaving for Hamilton. Good for him but he was an amazing Genie.
> 
> http://www.playbill.com/article/a-new-genie-will-materialize-in-broadway-aladdin


I just saw this! I saw him play the Genie in November, and he was one of the best actors I have ever seen perform in a Broadway musical! He will be missed as the Genie. I have no interest in seeing Hamilton, so I hope he does well. Hopefully he will come back and reprise the role in the U.S. National Tour or if the show is still on Broadway. I only say that, because no one knows where Frozen is going to end up yet I don't think. I know it's supposed to do its pre-Broadway shows in Denver, CO.


----------



## tcufrog

rteetz said:


> We still have all of ours. Probably 60-75 if not more Disney VHS tapes.



I wouldn't be surprised if notebooks and other items made from the actual cases start popping up on Etsy now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just saw this! I saw him play the Genie in November, and he was one of the best actors I have ever seen perform in a Broadway musical! He will be missed as the Genie. I have no interest in seeing Hamilton, so I hope he does well. Hopefully he will come back and reprise the role in the U.S. National Tour or if the show is still on Broadway. I only say that, because no one knows where Frozen is going to end up yet I don't think. I know it's supposed to do its pre-Broadway shows in Denver, CO.



*Update to my previous post* According to playbill.com, Frozen on Broadway will debut in the St. James Theatre which means Aladdin might be staying on Broadway. I always thought there was speculation of Aladdin leaving since Newsies left when Aladdin was getting ready to debut.

http://www.playbill.com/article/schedule-of-upcoming-broadway-shows-com-113677

*FROZEN*
• Theatre: St. James
• Opening: Spring 2018
• Music and Lyrics by Kristen Anderson-Lopez and Robert Lopez. Book by Jennifer Lee
• Director: Michael Grandage
• Choreographer: Christopher Gattelli
• Cast: TBA
• Stage adaptation of the hit animated Disney film that won an Oscar for the song "Let It Go." Based on the Hans Christian Andersen story of a princess who freezes everything she touches.
• A workshop reading was held in New York in May 2016. A developmental lab is scheduled for October 2016. An out-of-town tryout is planning for Denver starting in August 2017.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> Yeah I haven't really looked into them yet. We have a 3D blu-ray player. I also don't have Roku I have the newer Apple TV.



Right now the Xbox One S is your best all around deal for a 4KBD player, particularly if you also game. Disney hasn't announced a 4K strategy though - there is speculation that Rogue One may be their first 4K release, but in a double dip around holiday 17.  Streaming 4K is good, but will never be as good as disc.  

I don't see 8K happening in the home soon, and if it does, much of the content will be upconverted rather than native.  There comes a point where the human eye won't necessarily discern the difference between one resolution and another.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Right now the Xbox One S is your best all around deal for a 4KBD player, particularly if you also game. Disney hasn't announced a 4K strategy though - there is speculation that Rogue One may be their first 4K release, but in a double dip around holiday 17.  Streaming 4K is good, but will never be as good as disc.
> 
> I don't see 8K happening in the home soon, and if it does, much of the content will be upconverted rather than native.  There comes a point where the human eye won't necessarily discern the difference between one resolution and another.


Yeah I have a feeling many won't be able to tell the difference between 4K and 8K. TV companies will then have to start looking at other features.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I have a feeling many won't be able to tell the difference between 4K and 8K. TV companies will then have to start looking at other features.



Can the naked eye even see the difference between 1080p and 4K?

Maybe it's just me.

Then again, for my digital library I would rather have more space for more stuff.  576p files are much less than 1080p files, so I'm probably just so used to watching 576p that my brain can't tell the difference.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Can the naked eye even see the difference between 1080p and 4K?
> 
> Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Then again, for my digital library I would rather have more space for more stuff.  576p files are much less than 1080p files, so I'm probably just so used to watching 576p that my brain can't tell the difference.


It's definitely a clearer picture. Now it's not a huge difference but most can tell the difference.


----------



## Spacedog1975

I can readily tell the difference between 1080P and 4K.  How much of a difference can depend on the TV and the source material.
HDR is an area where 4K will really shine, and plenty of 4K sets don't have it.  That said - even in 4K some of the discs are upconverted from 2K because special effects were composited at 2K.  Of course native 4K or film will look better.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animals have made their return to the tree of life 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wednesday-animals-return-to-the-tree-of-life/


----------



## jade1

Been really busy. Was there opinions on "Belle's" singing voice? Sounds pretty good to me, probably have ways to make singing better but who knows.


----------



## rteetz

I like the service animal discussion but I think it's time we either end it or move it to another thread. If we'd like to continue the discussion I'd be happy to start a thread and move the posts.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Been really busy. Was there opinions on "Belle's" singing voice? Sounds pretty good to me, probably have ways to make singing better but who knows.


It's just different. She's not bad but it's hard to live up to the original which was just so good.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> It's just different. She's not bad but it's hard to live up to the original which was just so good.



Good point. But was kinda worried.

FYI the new Belle at DHS was amazing, although I'm sure they rotate-they are all great.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It's just different. She's not bad but it's hard to live up to the original which was just so good.



I am glad it is different and not trying to be the original (which, like you said, would be hard to live up to).   her voice seems a bit softer and more intimate which I think can work in a movie - especially if they aren't trying to do a Broadway Show as a Movie (like was the case with Les Mis)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad it is different and not trying to be the original (which, like you said, would be hard to live up to).   her voice seems a bit softer and more intimate which I think can work in a movie - especially if they aren't trying to do a Broadway Show as a Movie (like was the case with Les Mis)


Yep. I am still excited to see the movie but nervous that my expectations might be too high because of the original.


----------



## Sybernova

jade1 said:


> Been really busy. Was there opinions on "Belle's" singing voice? Sounds pretty good to me, probably have ways to make singing better but who knows.


You can hear a bit of autotune in there to smooth out her voice and correct some pitches. I hope they ease up on that in the final product and show off her naturally good voice. Visually it looks to be beautiful.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food at this year's Lunar New Year event at California Adventure

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebration-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible opening date for Universal's next hotel?

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/july-1st-2018-could-be-universals-aventura-hotels-opening-date/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Brunch with a twist at Grand Floridian on Feb. 11th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...feb-11-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-spa/


----------



## rteetz

*Interesting read
*
A background in the background music at the entrance of Disneyland

http://www.disneyavenue.com/2017/01...m_campaign=Feed:+DisneyAvenue+(Disney+Avenue)


----------



## rteetz

*News

Animal Kingdom Welcomes Baby Otters on Discovery Island*


----------



## rteetz

*News

SeaWorld's New Seven Seas Food Festival Debuts Feb. 11*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Cruise Line's Remy restaurant honored by Porthole Cruise Magazine*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently today was National Winnie the Pooh day.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently today was National Winnie the Pooh day.



Kind of late notice. Hardly enough time to plan the festivities.


----------



## Sweettears

I at least would have arranged a game of pooh sticks.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently today was National Winnie the Pooh day.


Oh, bother... I missed it!


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> Oh, bother... I missed it!



Channeling Eyore.  Another party I wasn't invited too. Probably wouldn't be fun anyway.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Oh, bother... I missed it!


You could always add some honey to your diet for tomorrow as a belated celebration


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> You could always add some honey to your diet for tomorrow as a belated celebration



I actually enjoy a bit of honey on my toast in the am. Must be my Disney blood coming through.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal has been testing a virtual queue at Despicable Me Minion Mayhem. This is a concept they plan on using at the new Volcano Bay waterpark. 

http://attractionsmagazine.com/univ...em-virtual-queue-system/#sthash.UjFssR98.dpuf


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently today was National Winnie the Pooh day.


At least we have a Pooh emoji! Whew, that was a close one!


----------



## Sweettears

WebmasterJackie said:


> At least we have a Pooh emoji! Whew, that was a close one!



Missed that one. We need equal representation for eeyore.


----------



## Sweettears

Never mind. Don't worry about me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nick and Judy are said to be coming to Epcot

https://twitter.com/dcharacternews/status/821915452687388673


----------



## Sweettears

*Potential news*

Saw something about the Pixar universe theories being confirmed by Disney. Any truth or confirmation on this?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> *Potential news*
> 
> Saw something about the Pixar universe theories being confirmed by Disney. Any truth or confirmation on this?


Can you clarify?


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Can you clarify?



Unfortunately not really. I have cromecast which resorts to news leads after a period of inactivity. It came up there. That's why I labeled it potential. I have no opinion on the reliability of the source. All of the other news feed items seemed legit.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Unfortunately not really. I have cromecast which resorts to news leads after a period of inactivity. It came up there. That's why I labeled it potential. I have no opinion on the reliability of the source. All of the other news feed items seemed legit.


Can you clarify on what theories? I mean some theories have been confirmed by Disney in the past but I haven't heard of any recent developments.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Can you clarify on what theories? I mean some theories have been confirmed by Disney in the past but I haven't heard of any recent developments.


Check out NBC news. I don't know how to link on my iPad


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Check out NBC news. I don't know how to link on my iPad


All you gotta do is copy and paste. I'm on an iPad as we speak. Highlight the link copy and then paste it here. 

Anyways 

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/movies/pixar-s-one-world-theory-all-movies-are-connected-n708621

This is news? All of these Easter eggs have been known for years. I'm surprised this is on a national news site as news. I saw the videos here released earlier this week. I just thought Disney put together a video to show all of the Easter eggs not to confirm the movies are connected.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> All you gotta do is copy and paste. I'm on an iPad as we speak. Highlight the link copy and then paste it here.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/movies/pixar-s-one-world-theory-all-movies-are-connected-n708621
> 
> This is news? All of these Easter eggs have been known for years. I'm surprised this is on a national news site as news. I saw the videos here released earlier this week. I just thought Disney put together a video to show all of the Easter eggs not to confirm the movies are connected.



No harm no foul. It was news to me. I have heard of the theory but have never heard of any acknowledgement by Disney.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has been testing a virtual queue at Despicable Me Minion Mayhem. This is a concept they plan on using at the new Volcano Bay waterpark.
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/univ...em-virtual-queue-system/#sthash.UjFssR98.dpuf


Sounds much like the original FP paper system.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Sounds much like the original FP paper system.


This actually seems to be more like Disneyland's MaxPass. You can book times day of on the app. Biggest difference is you don't have to be inside the park right now.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Epcot photo update 

http://micechat.com/150508-disneyworld-epcot-celebrates-the-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disney Springs update at night 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/ds-update-visiting-projects.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai's Roaring Rapids ride is still closed

http://screamscape.com/html/shanghai_disneyland.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at Tokyo's Frozen Forever

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/01/new-tokyo-disneyland-frozen-forever.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
What Shanghai is doing to celebrate Chinese New Year 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/01/shanghai-disneyland-celebrate-chinese.html


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has been testing a virtual queue at Despicable Me Minion Mayhem. This is a concept they plan on using at the new Volcano Bay waterpark.
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/univ...em-virtual-queue-system/#sthash.UjFssR98.dpuf



OK - here's the question...if they were to go to a system like this - wouldn't this basically eliminate the need to pay for the Front of The Line perk (or stay on site to get it?)   If you can virtually queue the rides and not wait in line, why would FotL be necessary? (understand right now they are only talking about one ride...but still.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> OK - here's the question...if they were to go to a system like this - wouldn't this basically eliminate the need to pay for the Front of The Line perk (or stay on site to get it?)   If you can virtually queue the rides and not wait in line, why would FotL be necessary? (understand right now they are only talking about one ride...but still.


Yeah their express pass system would become obsolete.


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> OK - here's the question...if they were to go to a system like this - wouldn't this basically eliminate the need to pay for the Front of The Line perk (or stay on site to get it?)   If you can virtually queue the rides and not wait in line, why would FotL be necessary? (understand right now they are only talking about one ride...but still.


Except that the Fotl pass would still allow you to immediately enter the line, as opposed to having to schedule for later.  No doubt, though, it would greatly reduce its appeal/value.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I at least would have arranged a game of pooh sticks.



I am sure you still could ... for Pooh Sticks is a simple game as Pooh is not a complicated bear


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has been testing a virtual queue at Despicable Me Minion Mayhem. This is a concept they plan on using at the new Volcano Bay waterpark.
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/univ...em-virtual-queue-system/#sthash.UjFssR98.dpuf



so basically, same day fastpass, but no standby line, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> All you gotta do is copy and paste. I'm on an iPad as we speak. Highlight the link copy and then paste it here.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/movies/pixar-s-one-world-theory-all-movies-are-connected-n708621
> 
> This is news? All of these Easter eggs have been known for years. I'm surprised this is on a national news site as news. I saw the videos here released earlier this week. I just thought Disney put together a video to show all of the Easter eggs not to confirm the movies are connected.



I've seen it promoted in a few places actually ... I think it is something just more official or something got out to the major news source

The facts are definitely not new - just something that got out in this promoted format (not sure why now)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This actually seems to be more like Disneyland's MaxPass. You can book times day of on the app. Biggest difference is you don't have to be inside the park right now.



plus it doesn't cost $10/person/day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> OK - here's the question...if they were to go to a system like this - wouldn't this basically eliminate the need to pay for the Front of The Line perk (or stay on site to get it?)   If you can virtually queue the rides and not wait in line, why would FotL be necessary? (understand right now they are only talking about one ride...but still.





rteetz said:


> Yeah their express pass system would become obsolete.





closetmickey said:


> Except that the Fotl pass would still allow you to immediately enter the line, as opposed to having to schedule for later.  No doubt, though, it would greatly reduce its appeal/value.



Plus (and this is a bit of an assumption on my part) the return time system could run out of open spots (like back in the day when Toy Story Midway Mania would run out of paper fastpasses for the day) wherese the paid FotL would always allow you to enter .... so I think it actually adds to the value of the FotL on days with high crowds


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently today was National Winnie the Pooh day.



Kind of surprised that there's not a Winnie the Pooh remake in the works.  I would be more excited for that than Dumbo.


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> Except that the Fotl pass would still allow you to immediately enter the line, as opposed to having to schedule for later.  No doubt, though, it would greatly reduce its appeal/value.



Agree they are slightly different, but the point of FOTL is to eliminate standing in lines. The 2nd system would involve slightly more work - but would have the same end effect. Which is why I wonder if they would ever fully implement it. (Or more than likely they will charge for it. - if people complain about Disney's nickle and dime attitude, Universal is worse.)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus (and this is a bit of an assumption on my part) the return time system could run out of open spots (like back in the day when Toy Story Midway Mania would run out of paper fastpasses for the day) wherese the paid FotL would always allow you to enter .... so I think it actually adds to the value of the FotL on days with high crowds



OK - that's a good point I missed....yes the FOTL wouldn't "run out", and would be particularly valuable on high crowd days, but from my point of view, the only thing that justifies the price of the high-end hotels at Universal is the FOTL and to a lesser degree the early park entry. A system that would allow you to not stand in hour long lines for free would definitely make me think twice about choosing a $400-500 a night hotel.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so basically, same day fastpass, but no standby line, right?


Yep. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I've seen it promoted in a few places actually ... I think it is something just more official or something got out to the major news source
> 
> The facts are definitely not new - just something that got out in this promoted format (not sure why now)


Yeah weird why they are promoting it now. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> plus it doesn't cost $10/person/day


Yep. 



Travis B said:


> Kind of surprised that there's not a Winnie the Pooh remake in the works.  I would be more excited for that than Dumbo.



There is... 

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/w...ction-movie-director-marc-forster-1201922098/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> OK - that's a good point I missed....yes the FOTL wouldn't "run out", and would be particularly valuable on high crowd days, but from my point of view, the only thing that justifies the price of the high-end hotels at Universal is the FOTL and to a lesser degree the early park entry. A system that would allow you to not stand in hour long lines for free would definitely make me think twice about choosing a $400-500 a night hotel.



Fully agree for slower periods of time but the advantage is there during the higher periods of time - so I suspect high crowd level times will see a price increase at the hotels


----------



## merry_nbright

Oh my god, are they thinking of phasing out ExpressPass at Universal? I hated that! Cedar Point did the same dang thing and it's an extra, like, $100 for one for just one day! Ridiculous! I always have had season passes for CP and there wasn't even any type of discount!


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Oh my god, are they thinking of phasing out ExpressPass at Universal? I hated that! Cedar Point did the same dang thing and it's an extra, like, $100 for one for just one day! Ridiculous! I always have had season passes for CP and there wasn't even any type of discount!


Right now it's in testing. They will for sure be using at Jimmy Fallon and at Volcano Bay.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Popcorn bucket deal for AP holders at Disneyland 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/deal-on-popcorn-buckets-for-disneyland-annual-passholders/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland fans should be familiar with Oscar. He celebrated 60 years at Disneyland. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort-celebrates-60th-service-anniversary/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celine Dion has a new song in the Beauty and the Beast soundtrack

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...t-with-new-soundtrack-song/?cmp=smc|782857701


----------



## crazy4wdw

Just in case anyone's interested, the 2016 Walt Disney Co annual report to shareholders:

https://ditm-twdc-us.storage.googleapis.com/2016-Annual-Report.pdf


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, the 2016 Walt Disney Co annual report to shareholders:
> 
> https://ditm-twdc-us.storage.googleapis.com/2016-Annual-Report.pdf


I didn't know Disney owned Lifetime. 

Reading material for tonight.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New permit filed for Avatar

471A, 491B W Svannah Circle - Install x1 - 12' and x2 - 10' shade structures


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Epcot photo update
> 
> http://micechat.com/150508-disneyworld-epcot-celebrates-the-festival-of-the-arts/



This looks so cool.  Nope they keep expanding/plus-ing it.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure you still could ... for Pooh Sticks is a simple game as Pooh is not a complicated bear


----------



## Sweettears

Travis B said:


> Kind of surprised that there's not a Winnie the Pooh remake in the works.  I would be more excited for that than Dumbo.



Shh. Quite now.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Sweettears said:


> *Potential news*
> 
> Saw something about the Pixar universe theories being confirmed by Disney. Any truth or confirmation on this?





rteetz said:


> This is news? All of these Easter eggs have been known for years. I'm surprised this is on a national news site as news. I saw the videos here released earlier this week. I just thought Disney put together a video to show all of the Easter eggs not to confirm the movies are connected.


I saw multiple sites reporting this with a headlines saying Disney confirmed that all movies in the Pixar universe are connected, which I thought was very misleading. Disney released a "cute" video, I believe on the Toy Story Facebook page, showing many of the Easter eggs in the Pixar films. Like Ryan said, the Easter eggs has been known for years and in my opinion the video released is simply a "highlight reel" to show all them, like characters or objects from one movie hidden in another. I don't think there's any confirmation from Pixar about the connected universe fan theory.

A google search will get plenty of hits, but if anyone is interested, around 2013 a elaborate fan theory came out that tried to connect the stories of all the Pixar films into one universe. The very basic idea is that Boo (Monsters Inc) spent her adult life trying to find Sully, invented time travel/portals and Boo is actually the witch in Brave, disappearing from Merida by opening a time portal, continuing to search for Sully. Along the way, humans have destroyed the earth in Wall-E, giving rise to a world where autonomous, intelligent robots control the Earth in Cars. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's the very short version.


----------



## Budshark

Terra Nova guy said:


> The very basic idea is that Boo (Monsters Inc) spent her adult life trying to find Sully, invented time travel/portals and Boo is actually the witch in Brave, disappearing from Merida by opening a time portal, continuing to search for Sully. Along the way, humans have destroyed the earth in Wall-E, giving rise to a world where autonomous, intelligent robots control the Earth in Cars. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's the very short version.



Good grief.


----------



## rteetz

Budshark said:


> Good grief.


There is even more crazy fan theories about Disney animated movies being connected.


----------



## Sweettears

Terra Nova guy said:


> I saw multiple sites reporting this with a headlines saying Disney confirmed that all movies in the Pixar universe are connected, which I thought was very misleading. Disney released a "cute" video, I believe on the Toy Story Facebook page, showing many of the Easter eggs in the Pixar films. Like Ryan said, the Easter eggs has been known for years and in my opinion the video released is simply a "highlight reel" to show all them, like characters or objects from one movie hidden in another. I don't think there's any confirmation from Pixar about the connected universe fan theory.
> 
> A google search will get plenty of hits, but if anyone is interested, around 2013 a elaborate fan theory came out that tried to connect the stories of all the Pixar films into one universe. The very basic idea is that Boo (Monsters Inc) spent her adult life trying to find Sully, invented time travel/portals and Boo is actually the witch in Brave, disappearing from Merida by opening a time portal, continuing to search for Sully. Along the way, humans have destroyed the earth in Wall-E, giving rise to a world where autonomous, intelligent robots control the Earth in Cars. There's a lot more to it than that, but that's the very short version.



Yea this is the one I was familiar with.  Despite the Easter eggs Disney didn't acknowledge any concerted connection. The comment that Disney was now acknowledging its existence was news to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Themed scrim now going up in front of the Main Street Train Station

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-main-street-usa-railroad-station-emporium-behind-scrims/


----------



## luisov

As I told people when we were talking about the Frozen/Tarzan theory: studios and animators enjoy spreading legends and theories about their films for fun and to add further value to their films and brands. It's just good fun for the fans and the animators, really.

By the way, if anyone's interested, the Main Street Electrical Parade is returning tonight to Disneyland park for the first time in over 20 years after going through a very much needed rehab, and you can watch a live stream of the event in this link:

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/live-...arade-returns-disneyland-first-time-20-years/


----------



## publix subs

anyone hear anything about an incident at Springs/Typhoon Lagoon this evening? Sheriffs running on foot with guns drawn made me stop my car on EBV Drive as to not hit them. ~25 sheriffs cars then surrounded the entirtity of Typhoon Lagoon and sheriffs began searching the planting by the road.


----------



## Sweettears

publix subs said:


> anyone hear anything about an incident at Springs/Typhoon Lagoon this evening? Sheriffs running on foot with guns drawn made me stop my car on EBV Drive as to not hit them. ~25 sheriffs cars then surrounded the entirtity of Typhoon Lagoon and sheriffs began searching the planting by the road.



No but sounds disturbing. Hopefully it's only someone being a moron causing an incident.


----------



## rteetz

publix subs said:


> anyone hear anything about an incident at Springs/Typhoon Lagoon this evening? Sheriffs running on foot with guns drawn made me stop my car on EBV Drive as to not hit them. ~25 sheriffs cars then surrounded the entirtity of Typhoon Lagoon and sheriffs began searching the planting by the road.


Not finding any reports on Twitter.


----------



## kungaloosh22

publix subs said:


> anyone hear anything about an incident at Springs/Typhoon Lagoon this evening? Sheriffs running on foot with guns drawn made me stop my car on EBV Drive as to not hit them. ~25 sheriffs cars then surrounded the entirtity of Typhoon Lagoon and sheriffs began searching the planting by the road.



My bus from Disney Springs tonight was caught in all this, too. Very curious!


----------



## rteetz

kungaloosh22 said:


> My bus from Disney Springs tonight was caught in all this, too. Very curious!


Still not finding anything online. I checked a local news station as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Color Lunar New Year shoe has fireworks!


----------



## danikoski

kungaloosh22 said:


> My bus from Disney Springs tonight was caught in all this, too. Very curious!



This is the only thing I found on the Orange County Sheriff's Facebook page

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1208704679208519&id=213032485442415


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> This is the only thing I found on the Orange County Sheriff's Facebook page
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1208704679208519&id=213032485442415


That video was posted 8 hours ago and doesn't seem to be on Disney property. The posters said this happened tonight. 8 hours ago would be mid afternoon.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> That video was posted 8 hours ago and doesn't seem to be on Disney property. The posters said this happened tonight. 8 hours ago would be mid afternoon.



It was the only thing I saw...like you said, nothing really out there...Kind of interesting, they went through two counties chasing the car thieves, but wasn't sure if it was it...


----------



## kungaloosh22

Ryan and Dani, thank you so much for checking! Maybe I'll hear something on the local news tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> As I told people when we were talking about the Frozen/Tarzan theory: studios and animators enjoy spreading legends and theories about their films for fun and to add further value to their films and brands. It's just good fun for the fans and the animators, really.
> 
> By the way, if anyone's interested, the Main Street Electrical Parade is returning tonight to Disneyland park for the first time in over 20 years after going through a very much needed rehab, and you can watch a live stream of the event in this link:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/live-...arade-returns-disneyland-first-time-20-years/



Tried to watch this. What a lousy effort.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Tried to watch this. What a lousy effort.


Everyone's live streams are having problems. You are going to have issues in a park with no wifi and hundreds on bloggers and press trying to use the internet. The dis live stream and several other sites are all having problems.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Main Street Electrical Parade has returned to Disneyland! Some changes are the return of the Casey Jr. train and drum leading the parade. However the train still has the pixie dust that was added during its DCA return. The Tinkerbell float saw significant changes with the removal of the balloon on top. The rest of the parade looks refreshed, something it really needed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
From the Orange County Register on Twitter.

They got a construction tour of the upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout at DCA with Joe Rohde and Marvel's Joe Quesada. The ride will have multiple variations, rock n roll music from the movie, and will keep the same ride time and capacity. The setting is Tivan the Collector's museum where he is unveiling his latest collection the guardians of the galaxy. Visitors walk into a giant vault. The queue will feature other collections from the marvel universe. Visitors will also help Rocket who has escaped and is hiding in the vents, the goal is to free rocket and the other guardians. The riders will enter the elevator and turn off a generator, once the generator is off the elevator loses control. Joe Rohde says the ride will be high pace and frenetic. The elevator door may not always open it is random. The collection display will have tons of Easter eggs from Marvel movies, TV, and future things.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Main Street Electrical Parade has returned to Disneyland! Some changes are the return of the Casey Jr. train and drum leading the parade. However the train still has the pixie dust that was added during its DCA return. The Tinkerbell float saw significant changes with the removal of the balloon on top. The rest of the parade looks refreshed, something it really needed.



Got to see it on periscope. Thought it looked great. I'm not sure if it is a memory lapse or what but it seemed like the soundtrack was either redone or toned down a bit. Sounded great


----------



## elizabethswan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Main Street Electrical Parade has returned to Disneyland! Some changes are the return of the Casey Jr. train and drum leading the parade. However the train still has the pixie dust that was added during its DCA return. The Tinkerbell float saw significant changes with the removal of the balloon on top. The rest of the parade looks refreshed, something it really needed.


sorry if i should know this, but i haven't been on the boards very much lately. what is the current status of a magic kingdom night time parade? we are planning a trip in a few months and i have totally lost track of whether there will be a night parade or not. anyone? thanks in advance : )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> From the Orange County Register on Twitter.
> 
> They got a construction tour of the upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout at DCA with Joe Rohde and Marvel's Joe Quesada. The ride will have multiple variations, rock n roll music from the movie, and will keep the same ride time and capacity. The setting is Tivan the Collector's museum where he is unveiling his latest collection the guardians of the galaxy. Visitors walk into a giant vault. The queue will feature other collections from the marvel universe. Visitors will also help Rocket who has escaped and is hiding in the vents, the goal is to free rocket and the other guardians. The riders will enter the elevator and turn off a generator, once the generator is off the elevator loses control. Joe Rohde says the ride will be high pace and frenetic. The elevator door may not always open it is random. The collection display will have tons of Easter eggs from Marvel movies, TV, and future things.



While I am still glad the ToT in DHS isn't getting this treatment .... it sounds like a really cool ride!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

elizabethswan said:


> sorry if i should know this, but i haven't been on the boards very much lately. what is the current status of a magic kingdom night time parade? we are planning a trip in a few months and i have totally lost track of whether there will be a night parade or not. anyone? thanks in advance : )



Currently no nighttime parade at MK and no plans for one at this time

Still have the new projection show (Once Upon a Time) and Wishes for nighttime entertainment


----------



## rteetz

elizabethswan said:


> sorry if i should know this, but i haven't been on the boards very much lately. what is the current status of a magic kingdom night time parade? we are planning a trip in a few months and i have totally lost track of whether there will be a night parade or not. anyone? thanks in advance : )


No night parade as far as the eye can see. Nothing is planned at the moment.


----------



## skier_pete

Am I crazy to think that MSEP may find it's way back to MK/WDW?  Why would they devote the expense to refresh all the floats if they were planning on just using the parade for 6 months and then retiring it.  Paint the Night is down for a lengthy modification. (Some indication that CMs were getting injured from some of the positioning on the floats.)  However, PTN is supposed to be back by this summer. DLR has no need for two parades.

If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, and everyone wins.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> ...
> If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, *and everyone wins*.



Except the folks who had vacations during its absence...hard to believe that they would just yank it out of one venue, fill the void with nothing, only to bring it back...if I ran the "world" and planned all along to bring it back, I would at least do something in addition to what is already there (Wishes, etc) just to keep a place holder for folks.  But that's just me....


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Am I crazy to think that MSEP may find it's way back to MK/WDW?  Why would they devote the expense to refresh all the floats if they were planning on just using the parade for 6 months and then retiring it.  Paint the Night is down for a lengthy modification. (Some indication that CMs were getting injured from some of the positioning on the floats.)  However, PTN is supposed to be back by this summer. DLR has no need for two parades.
> 
> If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, and everyone wins.



I totally get what you're saying (think of how fast those Disney dollars sold, and how much they would sell again, at least in the short term, if they brought them back).

I didn't know the reason why Paint the Night was going down...at first I thought refurb but then I thought how could something so new already need a refurb?  If there were Cast Members getting injured, it makes sense that Disneyland had an unexpected need for a parade.  Walt Disney World saw the opportunity to say, "Hey big bro...of course you can borrow our parade...but you have to pay to ship it out there".

What I'm not seeing is, why spend the extra money to add some original parade elements back?  Especially if it's just going to go back to Walt Disney World in 6 months where they probably won't be using those elements.


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> Except the folks who had vacations during its absence...hard to believe that they would just yank it out of one venue, fill the void with nothing, only to bring it back...if I ran the "world" and planned all along to bring it back, I would at least do something in addition to what is already there (Wishes, etc) just to keep a place holder for folks.  But that's just me....



Also, placeholders cost money, and if you can get away with spending no money as opposed to some money...no money wins.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Am I crazy to think that MSEP may find it's way back to MK/WDW?  Why would they devote the expense to refresh all the floats if they were planning on just using the parade for 6 months and then retiring it.  Paint the Night is down for a lengthy modification. (Some indication that CMs were getting injured from some of the positioning on the floats.)  However, PTN is supposed to be back by this summer. DLR has no need for two parades.
> 
> If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, and everyone wins.



When Paint the Night comes back is it going to be back full time or only for certain times of the year?  I thought it was just for some times of the year and then the other days they would run MSEP


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Am I crazy to think that MSEP may find it's way back to MK/WDW?  Why would they devote the expense to refresh all the floats if they were planning on just using the parade for 6 months and then retiring it.  Paint the Night is down for a lengthy modification. (Some indication that CMs were getting injured from some of the positioning on the floats.)  However, PTN is supposed to be back by this summer. DLR has no need for two parades.
> 
> If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, and everyone wins.


You're not crazy to think that. I'm just not sure it happens.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> When Paint the Night comes back is it going to be back full time or only for certain times of the year?  I thought it was just for some times of the year and then the other days they would run MSEP


That we don't know. I've heard so many different things about MSEP and PTN I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> That we don't know. I've heard so many different things about MSEP and PTN I don't know what to think anymore.


How long is MSEP supposed to be in Disneyland?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> How long is MSEP supposed to be in Disneyland?


June 18th is last scheduled performance for now.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
And then we have this...

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-still-possibility-magic-kingdom/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> When Paint the Night comes back is it going to be back full time or only for certain times of the year?  I thought it was just for some times of the year and then the other days they would run MSEP



The talk was MSEP is back for a short run. As @rteetz is saying, there's been so many rumors swirling it's hard to know. But it seems REALLY unlikely that one park would hold TWO parades while the other would have NONE.



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> And then we have this...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-still-possibility-magic-kingdom/



Haha! See!


----------



## Spacedog1975

I wouldn't mind seeing PTN in the Magic Kingdom.  I also wouldn't mind a return engagement of MSEP.
I do think they need something new and specific for MK by 50. 
I do wish they'd do a nice retrospective disc including a highdef/4K production of the parade before they dismantle it.
Though they've never done that with any other show, so why start now.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> And then we have this...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-still-possibility-magic-kingdom/



Last time this rumor was floating around, wasn't it determined that Liberty Square's bridge was too narrow for PTN parade?


----------



## andyw715

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask but, does anyone else notice the large uptick in WDW TV advertising?  Here in NC its been quite the barrage the past 6 weeks.  We hardly watch any commercials (TiVo and Netflix) but it seems whenever we catch one its for WDW.  I don't remember seeing these at all hardly in the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## sachilles

andyw715 said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask but, does anyone else notice the large uptick in WDW TV advertising?  Here in NC its been quite the barrage the past 6 weeks.  We hardly watch any commercials (TiVo and Netflix) but it seems whenever we catch one its for WDW.  I don't remember seeing these at all hardly in the past 5 or 6 years.


I think it is a seasonal uptick, and similar to this time last year. Nothing sells like sunshine and happiness when half of the country just came inside to warm themselves after shoveling their walkway.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> Last time this rumor was floating around, wasn't it determined that Liberty Square's bridge was too narrow for PTN parade?


That and the turn on Main Street near the train station.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask but, does anyone else notice the large uptick in WDW TV advertising?  Here in NC its been quite the barrage the past 6 weeks.  We hardly watch any commercials (TiVo and Netflix) but it seems whenever we catch one its for WDW.  I don't remember seeing these at all hardly in the past 5 or 6 years.


I'm sure it's dependent on the regions. I don't notice anymore now than I have in the past two years.


----------



## Mattimation

sachilles said:


> I think it is a seasonal uptick, and similar to this time last year. Nothing sells like sunshine and happiness when half of the country just came inside to warm themselves after shoveling their walkway.



It totally is - now is the time to travel! Here in New England we see TONS of commercials for the Cayman Islands, Bahamas, Jamaica, etc every January-March. I haven't noticed any more Disney World commercials - we get a good amount of those throughout the whole year actually.


----------



## SureAsLiz

andyw715 said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask but, does anyone else notice the large uptick in WDW TV advertising?  Here in NC its been quite the barrage the past 6 weeks.  We hardly watch any commercials (TiVo and Netflix) but it seems whenever we catch one its for WDW.  I don't remember seeing these at all hardly in the past 5 or 6 years.



6 months from now is peak summer travel time, and 6 months is the general planning time frame with dining reservations available at 180 days


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> I'm sure it's dependent on the regions. I don't notice anymore now than I have in the past two years.


I have seen more on TV in Boston.


----------



## luisov

TheMaxRebo said:


> When Paint the Night comes back is it going to be back full time or only for certain times of the year?  I thought it was just for some times of the year and then the other days they would run MSEP



Yeah, that was rumored to be happening. Due to PTN high operation costs, it was supposed to run during peak seasons (Summer and Christmas) and have MSEP run throughout the year. It kind of makes sense since they made some specific modifications to MSEP for Disneyland, and then there's the fact that PTN doesn't fit in MK's parade route.

They are probably working on a new parade for MK's 50th... Or they'll remove the word Disneyland from the drum float and bring back the parade to MK.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photo...all-presidents-vhs-al-owl-refurbishments-etc/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## j2thomason

TheMaxRebo said:


> Currently no nighttime parade at MK and no plans for one at this time
> 
> Still have the new projection show (Once Upon a Time) and Wishes for nighttime entertainment


I know I am probably in the minority, but I really enjoyed the lack of congestion in the park from not having a nighttime parade. When we were there after Christmas it sure did make maneuvering the park a LOT easier without people staking out spots for the parade and CMs yelling at people.


----------



## sachilles

j2thomason said:


> I know I am probably in the minority, but I really enjoyed the lack of congestion in the park from not having a nighttime parade. When we were there after Christmas it sure did make maneuvering the park a LOT easier without people staking out spots for the parade and CMs yelling at people.


I agree. Some visits it's just miserable, despite the known shortcuts through the shops or the bypass on tomorrowland side if open.
The parades have never been something we'd sit and wait for. If we happen on it, we might stop and watch for a bit, if there is decent place to watch.


----------



## jaxonp

So that's what I heard from my room at the Grand last Thursday Night....  Man it was poor timing last week to go to DLR for the race looking at all the things that were closed, just ended or were just about to begin.  We just missed the last Paint the Night performance and the closing of Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise.. two week off from the last drop of ToT and then we just missed the first show of MSEP and this new opening to WOC.   Man... timing sometimes.  Too bad Disney couldn't have at least had Haunted Mansion go through the weekend of the race and show one of the darn parades last weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An interesting article on how Disney competitors are copying Disney.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ands-technology-elsewhere-20170112-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC is considering a Black-ish spin off

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/01/19/abc-reportedly-considering-black-ish-spin-off/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An interesting article on how Disney competitors are copying Disney.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ands-technology-elsewhere-20170112-story.html



Love it.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> OK - that's a good point I missed....yes the FOTL wouldn't "run out", and would be particularly valuable on high crowd days, but from my point of view, the only thing that justifies the price of the high-end hotels at Universal is the FOTL and to a lesser degree the early park entry. A system that would allow you to not stand in hour long lines for free would definitely make me think twice about choosing a $400-500 a night hotel.



I would love to stay at one of the Universal hotels that doesn't have EP, like Cabana Bay. However, I can't justify the cost of the room plus EP for 2 or 3 people. We go during busy times, so no EP is out of the question. This would really make me question the expensive hotels. Also, once they open the water park, since it's really so close and convenient to the hotels, the need for a nice pool with a water slide is kind of diminished.


----------



## andyw715

sachilles said:


> I think it is a seasonal uptick, and similar to this time last year. Nothing sells like sunshine and happiness when half of the country just came inside to warm themselves after shoveling their walkway.





rteetz said:


> I'm sure it's dependent on the regions. I don't notice anymore now than I have in the past two years.





Mattimation said:


> It totally is - now is the time to travel! Here in New England we see TONS of commercials for the Cayman Islands, Bahamas, Jamaica, etc every January-March. I haven't noticed any more Disney World commercials - we get a good amount of those throughout the whole year actually.





SureAsLiz said:


> 6 months from now is peak summer travel time, and 6 months is the general planning time frame with dining reservations available at 180 days



Maybe there is some market research pointing to SE NC. or something, because I remember starting to plan 4 or 5 years ago for a WDW trip (we kept putting it off) but noticing there was never any TV spots in our area even if there were current promo's going on.....until this past month....


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An interesting article on how Disney competitors are copying Disney.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ands-technology-elsewhere-20170112-story.html




Also interesting that they focus (the photos) on the Magicband/MyMagic+.  WDW spent a ton of money on it, and it hasn't really been a success for them.  I'm sure they would want a competitor to copy that system and throw a bunch of money at it.  Keep 'em occupied for a while


----------



## sachilles

andyw715 said:


> Also interesting that they focus (the photos) on the Magicband/MyMagic+.  WDW spent a ton of money on it, and it hasn't really been a success for them.  I'm sure they would want a competitor to copy that system and throw a bunch of money at it.  Keep 'em occupied for a while


I think it is more successful than most of the public realizes. It's the back end data that it provides to management. It's obvious they are using it for business decisions.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Also interesting that they focus (the photos) on the Magicband/MyMagic+.  WDW spent a ton of money on it, and it hasn't really been a success for them.  I'm sure they would want a competitor to copy that system and throw a bunch of money at it.  Keep 'em occupied for a while


Well Disney expected to get a return for MyMagic+. Technology improvements don't always have returns and an infrastructure change like this keeps costing Disney forever until they change it again. Other companies are taking pieces of the system that work and using them to make their systems better. Notice nobody is copying the whole system.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emeril's Florida to feature 3 Disney Springs restaurants

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-springs-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I'm sure it's dependent on the regions. I don't notice anymore now than I have in the past two years.



I don't think it is.  I'm in the Seattle area so I would expect to see more DL and Aulani commercials yet there's far more for WDW than the other 2 combined.  It's also not a matter of watching different stations because I see DL and WDW on the same stations.  Today was the first Aulani ad in awhile.  

During the 60th there was way more commercials for the others and when Aulani was opening, but I imagine it was that way everywhere.  Now its probably 65% or more for WDW, 5% for Aulani and 30% or less for DL.

Alaska has 1 nonstop per day to MCO and back so they know people from here go there.


----------



## luisov

afan said:


> I don't think it is.  I'm in the Seattle area so I would expect to see more DL and Aulani commercials yet there's far more for WDW than the other 2 combined.  It's also not a matter of watching different stations because I see DL and WDW on the same stations.  Today was the first Aulani ad in awhile.
> 
> During the 60th there was way more commercials for the others and when Aulani was opening, but I imagine it was that way everywhere.  Now its probably 65% or more for WDW, 5% for Aulani and 30% or less for DL.
> 
> Alaska has 1 nonstop per day to MCO and back so they know people from here go there.



Well, DL probably focuses most of its marketing efforts in the Southern California area, since it heavily relies on locals and AP's, whereas WDW needs to appeal to a much wider audience. Who knows what's their strategy for Aulani, though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

afan said:


> I don't think it is.  I'm in the Seattle area so I would expect to see more DL and Aulani commercials yet there's far more for WDW than the other 2 combined.  It's also not a matter of watching different stations because I see DL and WDW on the same stations.  Today was the first Aulani ad in awhile.
> 
> During the 60th there was way more commercials for the others and when Aulani was opening, but I imagine it was that way everywhere.  Now its probably 65% or more for WDW, 5% for Aulani and 30% or less for DL.
> 
> Alaska has 1 nonstop per day to MCO and back so they know people from here go there.


Well I'm in the middle of the country and I don't believe I have ever seen an Aulani commercial. I don't recall ever seeing a commercial for DLR it's always WDW.

I do get Caribbean commercials especially Atlantis and Sandals a lot (sometimes Beaches) and WDW and they are usually shown much more often in winter and springtime.

I would highly suspect it is regional but also certain areas too. I would suspect that a Disney commercial would be shown more often in my metro area than the rest of the state considering our close proximity to a large airport, KCI (even though it's on the other side of the state line) and the population concentration we have here. Wichita, while it has a large population as well,has an airport but had 736,220 passengers in 2014 compared to KCI's passenger count in 2015 of 10,472,461.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> I don't think it is.  I'm in the Seattle area so I would expect to see more DL and Aulani commercials yet there's far more for WDW than the other 2 combined.  It's also not a matter of watching different stations because I see DL and WDW on the same stations.  Today was the first Aulani ad in awhile.
> 
> During the 60th there was way more commercials for the others and when Aulani was opening, but I imagine it was that way everywhere.  Now its probably 65% or more for WDW, 5% for Aulani and 30% or less for DL.
> 
> Alaska has 1 nonstop per day to MCO and back so they know people from here go there.


I'm in Wisconsin and I'm not noticing anymore WDW commercials now than there were 2 years ago.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I'm in the middle of the country and I don't believe I have ever seen an Aulani commercial. I don't recall ever seeing a commercial for DLR it's always WDW.
> 
> I do get Caribbean commercials especially Atlantis and Sandals a lot (sometimes Beaches) and WDW and they are usually shown much more often in winter and springtime.
> 
> I would highly suspect it is regional but also certain areas too. I would suspect that a Disney commercial would be shown more often in my metro area than the rest of the state considering our close proximity to a large airport, KCI (even though it's on the other side of the state line) and the population concentration we have here. Wichita, while it has a large population as well,has an airport but had 736,220 passengers in 2014 compared to KCI's passenger count in 2015 of 10,472,461.


I've never seen a Aulani commercial here either.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

andyw715 said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask but, does anyone else notice the large uptick in WDW TV advertising?  Here in NC its been quite the barrage the past 6 weeks.  We hardly watch any commercials (TiVo and Netflix) but it seems whenever we catch one its for WDW.  I don't remember seeing these at all hardly in the past 5 or 6 years.



I've definitely noticed it here in So Cal. Between WDW commercials, Aulani commercials and the huge promotions (billboards, radio ads, etc.) for "MSEP is coming home!", there's been quite the deluge of Disney advertisements in the past month!


----------



## elizabethswan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Currently no nighttime parade at MK and no plans for one at this time
> 
> Still have the new projection show (Once Upon a Time) and Wishes for nighttime entertainment


thank you to everyone for the replies. have to say i am surprised they haven't stepped in with a replacement but guess that is how it goes. i actually really enjoy all of the night time spectacles and will feel like something is missing, but what can we do, right? thanks again for bringing me up to date everybody : )


----------



## elizabethswan

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> And then we have this...
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-still-possibility-magic-kingdom/


hmmmm just saw this. i would love to think that ptn might come to wdw. fingers crossed : )


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Am I crazy to think that MSEP may find it's way back to MK/WDW?  Why would they devote the expense to refresh all the floats if they were planning on just using the parade for 6 months and then retiring it.  Paint the Night is down for a lengthy modification. (Some indication that CMs were getting injured from some of the positioning on the floats.)  However, PTN is supposed to be back by this summer. DLR has no need for two parades.
> 
> If they bring MSEP back to WDW...they get to sell it as "back by popular demand!"  You get people more excited by taking something away and then returning it than by just keeping it there all along. (Sadly, humans will fall for this as something to be excited about.) WDW saves expenses for a year, DLR gets a temporary parade while PTN is down, and everyone wins.



Don't forget "new and improved".


----------



## Sweettears

afan said:


> I don't think it is.  I'm in the Seattle area so I would expect to see more DL and Aulani commercials yet there's far more for WDW than the other 2 combined.  It's also not a matter of watching different stations because I see DL and WDW on the same stations.  Today was the first Aulani ad in awhile.
> 
> During the 60th there was way more commercials for the others and when Aulani was opening, but I imagine it was that way everywhere.  Now its probably 65% or more for WDW, 5% for Aulani and 30% or less for DL.
> 
> Alaska has 1 nonstop per day to MCO and back so they know people from here go there.



I just saw one as I was reading this. Definitely seems to be an uptick but as PP stated it's not surprising to see amid the doldrums of lousy weather in the North.


----------



## cmash95

the bridge was widened and shored up for festival of fantasy parade and those floats are bigger and heavier than paint the night. the largest part of paint the night is a mack truck that is very close to the same size as our steam punk dragon.


----------



## Shane20

In Quebec, we have many commercials from Walt Disney world


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> the bridge was widened and shored up for festival of fantasy parade and those floats are bigger and heavier than paint the night. the largest part of paint the night is a mack truck that is very close to the same size as our steam punk dragon.


Yes but the Mack truck doesn't have any parts that are in the air like the dragon. The entire length of the truck is on the ground.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Has anyone heard about the new "Caring for Giants" experience that's being advertised for this Spring? It's supposedly going to be a back-stage up-close experience of the African elephants at AK. I haven't found much on it and am curious, as I'll be going in May with a friend who loves elephants. We're celebrating her graduation and it'll be her first, possibly last, trip to WDW and I'm wondering if this could make it a special trip for her. Anyone have more knowledge?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Has anyone heard about the new "Caring for Giants" experience that's being advertised for this Spring? It's supposedly going to be a back-stage up-close experience of the African elephants at AK. I haven't found much on it and am curious, as I'll be going in May with a friend who loves elephants. We're celebrating her graduation and it'll be her first, possibly last, trip to WDW and I'm wondering if this could make it a special trip for her. Anyone have more knowledge?



That would be interesting since there was some talk that AK was getting a bad reputation about their care for elephants.  Maybe this is so the press and others can go see for themselves that everything is top notch.


----------



## Sweettears

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be interesting since there was some talk that AK was getting a bad reputation about their care for elephants.  Maybe this is so the press and others can go see for themselves that everything is top notch.



I would definitely do this.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be interesting since there was some talk that AK was getting a bad reputation about their care for elephants.  Maybe this is so the press and others can go see for themselves that everything is top notch.



Oh, interesting, I didn't know about that! Okay, yes, especially given the name "Caring for Giants", that would make a lot of sense. Well, I'll stay tuned for more information then. Thanks!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Has anyone heard about the new "Caring for Giants" experience that's being advertised for this Spring? It's supposedly going to be a back-stage up-close experience of the African elephants at AK. I haven't found much on it and am curious, as I'll be going in May with a friend who loves elephants. We're celebrating her graduation and it'll be her first, possibly last, trip to WDW and I'm wondering if this could make it a special trip for her. Anyone have more knowledge?





Sweettears said:


> I would definitely do this.



If you don't mind me asking, have you done an AK tour or back-stage encounter before? I've never done one and am curious what they're like and/or what could be expected for this one. What would you expect the price point to be, or be willing to pay?


----------



## Sweettears

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> If you don't mind me asking, have you done an AK tour or back-stage encounter before? I've never done one and am curious what they're like and/or what could be expected for this one. What would you expect the price point to be, or be willing to pay?



I have not done a tour at AK. I have done the Keys to the Kingdom tour and it was excellent. I plan to do the Behind the Seeds tour in March.  Tour prices vary but generally they are around $60-70.  I have yet to see a negative review of any of them.


----------



## Keels

luisov said:


> Well, DL probably focuses most of its marketing efforts in the Southern California area, since it heavily relies on locals and AP's, whereas WDW needs to appeal to a much wider audience. Who knows what's their strategy for Aulani, though.



I'm in Texas, and when I see a Disney vacation ad, lately it's almost exclusively for DL. I used to see the cheesy one where the check-in desk at Grand Floridian could make everything happen, but I haven't seen that one in a while. Lately, the only ad we get is about is the return of MSEP to Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I'm in Texas, and when I see a Disney vacation ad, lately it's almost exclusively for DL. I used to see the cheesy one where the check-in desk at Grand Floridian could make everything happen, but I haven't seen that one in a while. Lately, the only ad we get is about is the return of MSEP to Disneyland.


Yeah that GF ad was a big one. 

The WDW one they seem to play now is the magic is endless and they have storm troopers walking through the hotels and stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah that GF ad was a big one.
> 
> The WDW one they seem to play now is the magic is endless and they have storm troopers walking through the hotels and stuff.



Was that the GF one where the check-in CM wound up having fairy wings?  That one was on for a while

I think we have the same one you are talking about now Ryan - storm troopers walking around and stuff - I think mostly filed at the GF as well


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was that the GF one where the check-in CM wound up having fairy wings?  That one was on for a while
> 
> I think we have the same one you are talking about now Ryan - storm troopers walking around and stuff - I think mostly filed at the GF as well


Yes. 

And yes.


----------



## DDLand

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Themed scrim now going up in front of the Main Street Train Station
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-main-street-usa-railroad-station-emporium-behind-scrims/


I wonder if we'll be getting a population update. They've been on fire recently.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Yeah that GF ad was a big one.
> 
> The WDW one they seem to play now is the magic is endless and they have storm troopers walking through the hotels and stuff.



I kind of think this ad is funny.  I mean, I get it, but if we really think about stormtroopers,  having them walk through the hotels isn't really something people should be delighted in and call it magical.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was that the GF one where the check-in CM wound up having fairy wings?  That one was on for a while


I am SO in love with that commercial!! Seeing the wonder in the kids' eyes wondering if she's really working some magic is my very favorite!


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention I started a new thread with aerial images of construction at WDW. I also posted a ton of new construction images in the DHS construction thread.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
I know it's been rumored that Disney is working on special interactions for SWL but I had a source tell me that Disney is working on ananimatronic Wookie that will walk around SWL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I kind of think this ad is funny.  I mean, I get it, but if we really think about stormtroopers,  having them walk through the hotels isn't really something people should be delighted in and call it magical.



especially if you have seen any of the movies ... I mean, if storm troopers show up where you are staying it is usually a bad sign


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> I know it's been rumored that Disney is working on special interactions for SWL but I had a source tell me that Disney is working on ananimatronic Wookie that will walk around SWL.



sounds cool and appreciate pushing the technology - a little surprised they didn't go for a species that is less human shaped / harder for a CM to be in costume for


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds cool and appreciate pushing the technology - a little surprised they didn't go for a species that is less human shaped / harder for a CM to be in costume for


I've heard they've been working on droids too. This was interesting to me because it specially said Wookie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I've heard they've been working on droids too. This was interesting to me because it specially said Wookie.



Yeah, I recall word of droids being out there from early on - definitely find the Wookie aspect interesting ... especially the walking aspect which would be quite the advancement I think


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

I am perpetually confused at the popularity of The Empire and Storm troopers, and that commercial is weird for me too. Of course my youngest daughter fell to PIECES when Darth Vader died, crying that he was a good dad and proved his good heart at the end! He just needed more hugs. LOL Oh my the tears and carrying on. Darth Vader is still her favorite character. idk...kids.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I recall word of droids being out there from early on - definitely find the Wookie aspect interesting ... especially the walking aspect which would be quite the advancement I think


They've obviously made huge leaps when it comes to this stuff looking at the Avatar animatronic.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Droids are easy, 501st has been doing them for years.  I just think if they put random droids out they'd be swamped by people and not able to go about their business.

I can't really imagine an animatronic wookie that will be able to walk around.  That'd be quite the step up from their other walking animatronics like lucky, who had a cart to help him balance.


----------



## Pete M

what if the wookie was driving something?  (like the mobile muppets lab)  seems like a lot of things could go wrong having a full 8 ft robot walking around.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Pete M said:


> what if the wookie was driving something?  (like the mobile muppets lab)  seems like a lot of things could go wrong having a full 8 ft robot walking around.


Yeah - like what if it becomes self aware and starts going all I-Robot on everybody!  Do the 8 foot Wookiee robots have the 3 laws???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah - like what if it becomes self aware and starts going all I-Robot in everybody!  Do the 8 foot Wookiee robots have the 3 laws???



Only one law applies to them ... let the Wookie win


----------



## luisov

I can see a person on a wookie costume with a fully articulated face, but there's too many things that could go wrong with an animatronic literally walking through the crowds.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Droids are easy, 501st has been doing them for years.  I just think if they put random droids out they'd be swamped by people and not able to go about their business.
> 
> I can't really imagine an animatronic wookie that will be able to walk around.  That'd be quite the step up from their other walking animatronics like lucky, who had a cart to help him balance.



My son interacted with an R2 a couple of years ago at a lego exhibit that looked better/functioned better than anything lucasfilm ever put on screen...

Droids aren't hard at all.  A variation on the interactive trash can and the mic guy.


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> I think it is more successful than most of the public realizes. It's the back end data that it provides to management. It's obvious they are using it for business decisions.



It makes my head hurt every time I hear someone write/say that Disney spent a billion on FastPass+ and Magic Bands.  The MyMagic+ project involved the consolidation of a number of previously disparate systems.  It also involved taking all the data collected and using it to do exactly what you write.  They are using the data to make "smarter" decisions.

(I worked on one of the initial phases of MyMagic+ at the Disney Reservations Center.  One of the main reasons I moved to Orlando to work for Disney was because of the project.  Of course, it helped that I was sick and tired of Minnesota's six months of winter.)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

writerguyfl said:


> It makes my head hurt every time I hear someone write/say that Disney spent a billion on FastPass+ and Magic Bands.  The MyMagic+ project involved the consolidation of a number of previously disparate systems.  It also involved taking all the data collected and using it to do exactly what you write.  They are using the data to make "smarter" decisions.
> 
> (I worked on one of the initial phases of MyMagic+ at the Disney Reservations Center.  One of the main reasons I moved to Orlando to work for Disney was because of the project.  Of course, it helped that I was sick and tired of Minnesota's six months of winter.)



You know that...many of us know it...

But it's been twisted into a bigtime excuse/expectation raiser for those desperate for that...

It was genius - my opinion - lie to the stock market to pay for desperately needed basic IT...it had to be done and that was likely the only way.

But now - the downside - is that's held up as as "example" for some kind of renewed disney "can do!!" Spirit.

If you add up all the grand schemes about these Caribbean renovations...we're up to about $2 bil already.

no problem, right?

I gotta ask: has anyone ever actually walked from customs house to old port royale at Caribbean and looked around at the details?  Just once?

This doesn't fit unless they are intent on screwing up dvc...which is the scary and far too likely concept.

"A view for illuminations 2.0 and a lounge"?

Illuminations 2.0...is close to 19 years old...

That's all it's gonna take to buy a $20,000 contract with little mobility anymore?

Sorry...I know I went tangent here...it just tied in.  I will comment no further here.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> It makes my head hurt every time I hear someone write/say that Disney spent a billion on FastPass+ and Magic Bands.  The MyMagic+ project involved the consolidation of a number of previously disparate systems.  It also involved taking all the data collected and using it to do exactly what you write.  They are using the data to make "smarter" decisions.
> 
> (I worked on one of the initial phases of MyMagic+ at the Disney Reservations Center.  One of the main reasons I moved to Orlando to work for Disney was because of the project.  Of course, it helped that I was sick and tired of Minnesota's six months of winter.)


A billion? Try 2-3 billion...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> A billion? Try 2-3 billion...



To make money...you gotta spend money.

Econ 001


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> To make money...you gotta spend money.
> 
> Econ 001


Where's the money they are making on the system?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Where's the money they are making on the system?



They lied about that...it was obvious early...but the clencher is they didn't expand it to Anaheim and Paris.

Game. Set. Match.

"Lie until they catch you"

That's Econ 002


----------



## Travis B

luisov said:


> I can see a person on a wookie costume with a fully articulated face, but there's too many things that could go wrong with an animatronic literally walking through the crowds.



I think you're 100% right.  Why make it harder than it needs to be when you can produce a really good Wookie effect already.  Maybe a Wookie who would vocalize and react directly with guests, animated by a handler/observer or however they do it with talking Mickey.  Something like that.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> Where's the money they are making on the system?



I think you could make an argument that it's an investment that will pay off eventually.  It's like infrastructure.  It makes everything so much easier, it makes spending money easier, it manages all the fastpass crap, no need to carry paper tickets or fast passes or room keys.  There's the whole photo-pass dimension of it, special magic bands they can sell...  It's an investment that I think the general public likes, it sets Disney apart from the competition.  I also think it's value is hard to quantify - you can't easily give a numerical value to data collection or the other more esoteric parts of the program.


----------



## AJ1983

WebmasterJackie said:


> I am SO in love with that commercial!! Seeing the wonder in the kids' eyes wondering if she's really working some magic is my very favorite!




I'm in my 30's and even I stop and wonder if its real when I see the commercial! Lol and when I check in at Disney they may as well have fairy wings cause even checking in is magical and exciting (for me anyway!)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Travis B said:


> I think you could make an argument that it's an investment that will pay off eventually.  It's like infrastructure.  It makes everything so much easier, it makes spending money easier, it manages all the fastpass crap, no need to carry paper tickets or fast passes or room keys.  There's the whole photo-pass dimension of it, special magic bands they can sell...  It's an investment that I think the general public likes, it sets Disney apart from the competition.  I also think it's value is hard to quantify - you can't easily give a numerical value to data collection or the other more esoteric parts of the program.



I think that's the only argument they can make...namely this will help over the longterm by selling more junk and eliminating employees.

Good for their desired business.

But the point was that was NOT what they sold and it was defended to the wall by many around here for about 2 years...they've finally piped down and gone away.

I like the whole system/upgrade.  I'm impresssd...but it was not "revolutionary" and it doesn't make money and it really hasn't improved the experience at all...just taken it in a different direction.

They just had really old/bad computers that they had neglected to make profit for decades...that's all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Travis B said:


> I think you're 100% right.  Why make it harder than it needs to be when you can produce a really good Wookie effect already.  Maybe a Wookie who would vocalize and react directly with guests, animated by a handler/observer or however they do it with talking Mickey.  Something like that.



I was the kid Ng the exact same thing - why not do like a Jaba creature or something else you can't do with a person in a costume?

One thing I did think is that if they will be outside it's got to be super hot in the costume especially in the summer and a ton of breaks would be required - animatronics don't need breaks


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emeril's Florida to feature 3 Disney Springs restaurants
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-springs-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


Thanks love Emeril, because he is an other Massachusetts boy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney names new CFO for Disney ABC Television group.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-abc-names-robert-langer-as-their-new-cfo/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



That was a really cool show. Great use of the projections and lighting. I like that they even used some live actors. It's nice that Walt Disney Studios Paris is finally getting a night-time show.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dac7265 said:


> Thanks love Emeril, because he is an other Massachusetts boy.



Any new food is a welcome addition...

Though I have to say, after being at Ralph Brennan's in Anaheim recently...kinda wish they would have gotten him in.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New alcoholic drink called the Seven Seas Lagoon at the Wave.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/wave-introduces-seven-seas-lagoon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flame Tree BBQ retiring their own BBQ sauce

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/flame-tree-barbecue-retiring-signature-barbecue-sauce/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New alcoholic drink called the Seven Seas Lagoon at the Wave.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/wave-introduces-seven-seas-lagoon/



One of my twins will love that drink.  Sweedish fish lover.


----------



## rteetz

Amazing thing to ponder. Disneyland is closing early tonight due to inclement weather. Walt Disney World all still open as usual with major storms rolling through and a tornado watch. Wishes is going off right now in high winds.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Amazing thing to ponder. Disneyland is closing early tonight due to inclement weather. Walt Disney World all still open as usual with major storms rolling through and a tornado watch. Wishes is going off right now in high winds.



Is it too cold or just storming? I suspect Southern California doesn't handle storms, especially with lots of rain and thunder, well. They tend to flash flood easily, get mudslides (at least LA and between LA & San Diego), and have wildfires from lightning strikes. I don't know about flooding in Orlando from normal rain.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Is it too cold or just storming? I suspect Southern California doesn't handle storms, especially with lots of rain and thunder, well. They tend to flash flood easily, get mudslides (at least LA and between LA & San Diego), and have wildfires from lightning strikes. I don't know about flooding in Orlando from normal rain.


Heavy rains in CA. There is flooding in Southern CA right now. This wasn't normal rain in Orlando though. Tornado watches/warnings in the area with high winds and lightening. You'd think with the winds they would cancel fireworks at the least but nope they still went on.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Amazing thing to ponder. Disneyland is closing early tonight due to inclement weather. Walt Disney World all still open as usual with major storms rolling through and a tornado watch. Wishes is going off right now in high winds.


There must be nobody there! App currently shows 10 min for Peter Pan and Hyperspace. Unheard of!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Heavy rains in CA. There is flooding in Southern CA right now. This wasn't normal rain in Orlando though. Tornado watches/warnings in the area with high winds and lightening. You'd think with the winds they would cancel fireworks at the least but nope they still went on.


I'm in California right now about 2 miles from Disneyland. Rain was coming down hard today. I didn't go to the park though. I'm going tomorrow and Tuesday...Walt Disney World doesn't cancel for high winds. I think one of the reasonings is it is "Disney's" land around the Magic Kingdom. A CM once told me that the only reason they would cancel is if there was lightning in the radius of the Theme Park. I think that is 7 or 10 miles. I forget the exact distance. Disneyland cancels for high winds because on one side of the fence where they shoot the fireworks off is the 5 freeway. Disneyland is also surrounded by hotels, businesses, and houses. It's a City of Anaheim rule that they can't shoot off fireworks if there are high winds at a certain distance/mph. In fact, whenever Disneyland has to cancel their fireworks due to high winds, they have to call the Anaheim Fire Department to put out all of the fireworks they have already loaded. That costs them quite a bit of money as well. So, Disneyland actually doesn't like to cancel.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm in California right now about 2 miles from Disneyland. Rain was coming down hard today. I didn't go to the park though. I'm going tomorrow and Tuesday...Walt Disney World doesn't cancel for high winds. I think one of the reasonings is it is "Disney's" land around the Magic Kingdom. A CM once told me that the only reason they would cancel is if there was lightning in the radius of the Theme Park. I think that is 7 or 10 miles. I forget the exact distance. Disneyland cancels for high winds because on one side of the fence where they shoot the fireworks off is the 5 freeway. Disneyland is also surrounded by hotels, businesses, and houses. It's a City of Anaheim rule that they can't shoot off fireworks if there are high winds at a certain distance/mph. In fact, whenever Disneyland has to cancel their fireworks due to high winds, they have to call the Anaheim Fire Department to put out all of the fireworks they have already loaded. That costs them quite a bit of money as well. So, Disneyland actually doesn't like to cancel.


I believe lightening was in the area. How close I don't know. WDW also has had fire issues in Fantasyland since the expansion. It was just an interesting observation I though was worth noting.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I believe lightening was in the area. How close I don't know. WDW also has had fire issues in Fantasyland since the expansion. It was just an interesting observation I though was worth noting.


The most recent fire was right behind Beast's Castle. Am I correct?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The most recent fire was right behind Beast's Castle. Am I correct?


I believe so, they had one with the fake grass on top of the Ariel's ride.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I believe so, they had one with the fake grass on top of the Ariel's ride.


Oh, I haven't heard of that one. Quick question...Has anything happened with the rumor of possibly Disneyland moving the fireworks launch area so that Star Wars Land wouldn't be effected by any early closure when it opens? I also heard that it is possibly effecting construction. Not sure if that last part is true.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Oh, I haven't heard of that one. Quick question...Has anything happened with the rumor of possibly Disneyland moving the fireworks launch area so that Star Wars Land wouldn't be effected by any early closure when it opens. I also heard that it is possibly effecting construction. Not sure if that last part is true.


It was a rumor but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Travis B

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was the kid Ng the exact same thing - why not do like a Jaba creature or something else you can't do with a person in a costume?
> 
> One thing I did think is that if they will be outside it's got to be super hot in the costume especially in the summer and a ton of breaks would be required - animatronics don't need breaks



I agree that there's many other, arguably better uses of a full AA figure, a Jabba or any other number of things.  Free-standing AA figures still seem to need support or training wheels - like the dinosaur with the cart - so it stands to reason that any full figure would be something along those lines, if they even have them.  For the cost of making and maintaining an AA Wookie capable of independently walking around on 2 legs they could keep $10/hr fur characters on tap all day long indefinitely, and with better effect.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


>



This is fantastic.  Just was WDSP needed.  Now they just need to get a DCA makeover budget approved and it'll be good.  It already has 4 headliner attractions.  A cars land or star wars land with some much improved theming and pacing around the park could make it a great park quickly.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> It was a rumor but haven't heard anything since.




Yea I don't think DL will be closing Star Wars land early, ever.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

soniam said:


> Is it too cold or just storming? I suspect Southern California doesn't handle storms, especially with lots of rain and thunder, well. They tend to flash flood easily, get mudslides (at least LA and between LA & San Diego), and have wildfires from lightning strikes. I don't know about flooding in Orlando from normal rain.



There was flooding through Frontierland, basically a river going towards the end of main street, and the Royal Hall was leaking. This caused some of the princess meet and greets to be cancelled, sending some Cast Members home early. Only 8,000 guests in attendance today at Disneyland! I'm Southern California born and raised, and this is some of the most intense weather I've ever seen in this area. My parents' home (10 minutes from Disneyland) lost power and it won't be back up until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Amazing thing to ponder. Disneyland is closing early tonight due to inclement weather. Walt Disney World all still open as usual with major storms rolling through and a tornado watch. Wishes is going off right now in high winds.



There was a sign up in Fantasyland that the area may be closed during Wishes due to wind (I didn't think to grab a photo)

While the rain was pretty bad 730ish in the Disney Springs area, it was non-existent shortly after in my area (6 miles south of MK). I have watched Wishes in much worse conditions. The worst of the storm was north of LBV.

The fireworks during MRFF were being blown around during the day. Even though the worst of the storm didn't come through until evening, the winds were pretty intense all day.

All this to say, I never felt yesterday that the weather was bad enough in the immediate area to impact overall operations any more than a normal storm would have.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> There was a sign up in Fantasyland that the area may be closed during Wishes due to wind (I didn't think to grab a photo)
> 
> While the rain was pretty bad 730ish in the Disney Springs area, it was non-existent shortly after in my area (6 miles south of MK). I have watched Wishes in much worse conditions. The worst of the storm was north of LBV.
> 
> The fireworks during MRFF were being blown around during the day. Even though the worst of the storm didn't come through until evening, the winds were pretty intense all day.
> 
> All this to say, I never felt yesterday that the weather was bad enough in the immediate area to impact overall operations any more than a normal storm would have.


Thanks, I of course wasn't in the area and could only go off what I was seeing on Twitter which is what made me question it.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Travis B said:


> I agree that there's many other, arguably better uses of a full AA figure, a Jabba or any other number of things.  Free-standing AA figures still seem to need support or training wheels - like the dinosaur with the cart - so it stands to reason that any full figure would be something along those lines, if they even have them.  For the cost of making and maintaining an AA Wookie capable of independently walking around on 2 legs they could keep $10/hr fur characters on tap all day long indefinitely, and with better effect.



With today's tech, they could very easily have a human in a Wookie suit with an articulating electronic mask.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> I know it's been rumored that Disney is working on special interactions for SWL but I had a source tell me that Disney is working on ananimatronic Wookie that will walk around SWL.



Sorry, it's sort of been discussed - but this makes no sense at all. A costume character is a million times cheaper than a walking AA. Walking AAs still cost tens of millions of dollars. A costume character is $10 / hour.  As other said, maybe a more articulated face or something, but no way, no way they are going to have a roving wookie. 

You tell me a walking C-3PO then maybe I believe it.


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Sorry, it's sort of been discussed - but this makes no sense at all. A costume character is a million times cheaper than a walking AA. Walking AAs still cost tens of millions of dollars. A costume character is $10 / hour.  As other said, maybe a more articulated face or something, but no way, no way they are going to have a roving wookie.
> 
> You tell me a walking C-3PO then maybe I believe it.



Is the technology even there to make it worth it?  Live up to expectations?  I'm thinking this is going to be more like what PUSH was.  It would be cool to have R2D2 and BB8 rolling around the parks, with a CM controlling them from a distance.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Sorry, it's sort of been discussed - but this makes no sense at all. A costume character is a million times cheaper than a walking AA. Walking AAs still cost tens of millions of dollars. A costume character is $10 / hour.  As other said, maybe a more articulated face or something, but no way, no way they are going to have a roving wookie.
> 
> You tell me a walking C-3PO then maybe I believe it.





mikepizzo said:


> Is the technology even there to make it worth it?  Live up to expectations?  I'm thinking this is going to be more like what PUSH was.  It would be cool to have R2D2 and BB8 rolling around the parks, with a CM controlling them from a distance.



Again it's a rumor. It very well could just be an articulated face. The technology has vastly improved in recent years for animatronics. Just look at what has been seen so far from the Navi animatronic.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Again it's a rumor. It very well could just be an articulated face. The technology has vastly improved in recent years for animatronics. Just look at what has been seen so far from the Navi animatronic.



I get that, but we're talking about something totally different than the Navi anamatronic.  I haven't heard that she walks around.  Having an incredibly articulated face is one thing...I'm talking more about the free-standing walking.  

And I think the fact that it's a rumor means we should scrutinize it even more.  Not necessarily getting ourselves worked up one way or another, but talking about all the potential possibilities/impossibilities of it.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> And I think the fact that it's a rumor means we should scrutinize it even more.  Not necessarily getting ourselves worked up one way or another, but talking about all the potential possibilities/impossibilities of it.



That to me is what I enjoy about these threads - we can't really know that any of these things are going to happen until officially announced. What's fun with rumors is playing around with whether they are likely to be true. Some rumors are so wild that they can't possibly be true. Others don't seem to make much sense, but still could be true. This seems to me to be one of those - or at least that it is partly true. For instance, they could be working on roaming AAs, but someone that isn't super knowledgable just says "Oh, it's probably a wookie or something" and then they report it as "a wookie".  

Back to the actual wookie - why would you even need an animatronic face for a wookie. Did chewie ever have a real expressive face? It was always a guy in a mask. If his cheeks suddenly start puffing out, it wouldn't even look right.


----------



## Lurkerin

rteetz said:


> Where's the money they are making on the system?



They may not be making a lot on the Big data side yet, but they are turning a profit on the additional sales side.  I can personally confirm that if it weren't for the piece of plastic on my arm I probably would have saved an extra $200 on my last trip. If they can get each family to spend $100 bucks extra because they don't think about pulling out their card, it's a win.  I bet it pays for itself in 10 years just on the sales side.  It's probably depreciated over 7 years anyway.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> That to me is what I enjoy about these threads - we can't really know that any of these things are going to happen until officially announced. What's fun with rumors is playing around with whether they are likely to be true. Some rumors are so wild that they can't possibly be true. Others don't seem to make much sense, but still could be true. This seems to me to be one of those - or at least that it is partly true. For instance, they could be working on roaming AAs, but someone that isn't super knowledgable just says "Oh, it's probably a wookie or something" and then they report it as "a wookie".
> 
> Back to the actual wookie - why would you even need an animatronic face for a wookie. Did chewie ever have a real expressive face? It was always a guy in a mask. If his cheeks suddenly start puffing out, it wouldn't even look right.


I've heard several rumors about roaming droids and stuff like that so something else walking around might not be out of the question. Disney really wants to make this an immersive experience. 

Chewie might not have but you could make the face talk and have mouth movements and such like talking Mickey.


----------



## Grand Admiral

I'm a little late to the topic, but clearly the thing that unites all of the Pixar movies is the Pizza Planet delivery truck. (Although there is much debate about whether it's actually in The Incredibles)


----------



## Spacedog1975

********** said:


> Back to the actual wookie - why would you even need an animatronic face for a wookie. Did chewie ever have a real expressive face? It was always a guy in a mask. If his cheeks suddenly start puffing out, it wouldn't even look right.



Peter Mayhew was never wearing a traditional mask in the Star Wars films.  It's some sort of appliance.  He had full articulation.  I doubt they will use this method in the parks as it takes a long time for application and characters usually wander in short sessions.  An electronic mask would work better.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Spacedog1975 said:


> Peter Mayhew was never wearing a traditional mask in the Star Wars films.  It's some sort of appliance.  He had full articulation.  I doubt they will use this method in the parks as it takes a long time for application and characters usually wander in short sessions.  An electronic mask would work better.


 Just found a leaked image of said electronic mask


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel day at sea expands in 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ect-disney-magic-sailings-from-miami-in-2018/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The title of Star Wars: Episode VIII has been revealed this morning. The movie title will be The Last Jedi. 

http://www.starwars.com/news/the-of...-wars-episode-viii-revealed?cmp=smc|785924799


----------



## mikepizzo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The title of Star Wars: Episode VIII has been revealed this morning. The movie title will be The Last Jedi.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/the-official-title-for-star-wars-episode-viii-revealed?cmp=smc|785924799



A film pet peeve of mine is when the word "last" is used in a title...specifically in a franchise.


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> A film pet peeve of mine is when the word "last" is used in a title...specifically in a franchise.


Kind of makes it sound like Luke doesn't make it, doesn't it?


----------



## sachilles

jlundeen said:


> Kind of makes it sound like Luke doesn't make it, doesn't it?


Luke has to die sometime. That is not a mystery. It would indicate that the Jedi ways were not passed on to anyone including Rey.
Or something new is replacing the "Jedi".


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Luke has to die sometime. That is not a mystery. It would indicate that the Jedi ways were not passed on to anyone including Rey.
> Or something new is replacing the "Jedi".


Yep. 

Also we have a thread about this news. I think it's a great discussion topic but I don't want it to drown this thread.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

sachilles said:


> Luke has to die sometime. That is not a mystery. It would indicate that the Jedi ways were not passed on to anyone including Rey.
> Or something new is replacing the "Jedi".


Or Rey just doesn't become a Jedi yet. 
Or Rey becomes a Jedi under Luke and Luke dies. 
Or Rey becomes a Jedi and dies while Luke stays alive. 
Or it is just a title signifying that Luke is the Last Jedi. This title doesn't just reference that Luke is going to die. People will think it though. I'm keeping my mind on the other options.

There are many other scenarios I have come up with. These were just a few.


----------



## soniam

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> There was flooding through Frontierland, basically a river going towards the end of main street, and the Royal Hall was leaking. This caused some of the princess meet and greets to be cancelled, sending some Cast Members home early. Only 8,000 guests in attendance today at Disneyland! I'm Southern California born and raised, and this is some of the most intense weather I've ever seen in this area. My parents' home (10 minutes from Disneyland) lost power and it won't be back up until tomorrow at the earliest.



Hope you, your family, and friends are all OK


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Or it is just a title signifying that Luke is the Last Jedi. This title doesn't just reference that Luke is going to die. People will think it though.



This is my thought as well...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach is closed today and tomorrow due to weather 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-closed-today-and-tomorrow-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Or Rey just doesn't become a Jedi yet.
> Or Rey becomes a Jedi under Luke and Luke dies.
> Or Rey becomes a Jedi and dies while Luke stays alive.
> Or it is just a title signifying that Luke is the Last Jedi. This title doesn't just reference that Luke is going to die. People will think it though. I'm keeping my mind on the other options.
> 
> There are many other scenarios I have come up with. These were just a few.



The main reason for selecting the title is that it keeps you guessing.  Now everyone will spend the next 11 months debating what it means. Brilliant!

Personally, the title is barely of any significance - I'm pretty much on-line for sure. Especially with Rian Johnson in charge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The new totem poles at the Canada pavilion 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...elling-totem-poles-at-epcots-canada-pavilion/


----------



## Matrix21

sachilles said:


> Luke has to die sometime. That is not a mystery. It would indicate that the Jedi ways were not passed on to anyone including Rey.
> Or something new is replacing the "Jedi".



Jedi can also be plural.
If that's the case, both Rey and Luke are the last Jedi.

EDIT :


> *Jedi* ‎(_plural _*Jedis *_or _*Jedi*)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland has MSEP once again, diamond decor is back on the castle, and Disneyland could be without a daytime parade! 

http://micechat.com/150599-disneyland-photo-update-rainy-day-cavalcade/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai saw 5.6 million visitors in 2016

http://www.traveldailymedia.com/246047/shanghai-disney-ends-year-with-5-6m-visitors/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New pre-ride safety videos at Rockin Rollercoaster

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/photos-video-new-safety-pre-show-rock-n-roller-coaster/


----------



## linana514

********** said:


> Sorry, it's sort of been discussed - but this makes no sense at all. A costume character is a million times cheaper than a walking AA. Walking AAs still cost tens of millions of dollars. A costume character is $10 / hour.  As other said, maybe a more articulated face or something, but no way, no way they are going to have a roving wookie.
> 
> You tell me a walking C-3PO then maybe I believe it.



$10/hour? Really? That's it?


----------



## Travis B

********** said:


> That to me is what I enjoy about these threads - we can't really know that any of these things are going to happen until officially announced. What's fun with rumors is playing around with whether they are likely to be true. Some rumors are so wild that they can't possibly be true. Others don't seem to make much sense, but still could be true. This seems to me to be one of those - or at least that it is partly true. For instance, they could be working on roaming AAs, but someone that isn't super knowledgable just says "Oh, it's probably a wookie or something" and then they report it as "a wookie".
> 
> Back to the actual wookie - why would you even need an animatronic face for a wookie. Did chewie ever have a real expressive face? It was always a guy in a mask. If his cheeks suddenly start puffing out, it wouldn't even look right.



I think even simple things like blinking, smiling, grimacing, whatever could really add to a character experience.  It's not a great comparison, but it's sort of like the Raptor experience thing they have over at Uni.


----------



## Travis B

linana514 said:


> $10/hour? Really? That's it?



I don't know the actual rate but I've heard 'friends of' characters don't get paid all that much.

ETA: None of the CMs really get paid very well, for the most part.


----------



## skier_pete

linana514 said:


> $10/hour? Really? That's it?



IDK the exact amount - but it's not a lot - they aren't making $25 an hour. I think face characters get more than costume characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

linana514 said:


> $10/hour? Really? That's it?





Travis B said:


> I don't know the actual rate but I've heard 'friends of' characters don't get paid all that much.
> 
> ETA: None of the CMs really get paid very well, for the most part.





********** said:


> IDK the exact amount - but it's not a lot - they aren't making $25 an hour. I think face characters get more than costume characters.



Plus if they use college program participants it is less (quick google search said $8.47/hour if in entertainment) and then you pay Disney for your rent


----------



## eXo

I figured the new Star Wars movie would be called something like Star Wars VIII: The Force Has Brunch... or The Force Goes Back to Bed, or something along those lines.

And I guarantee you there will be no animatronic walking around. Sounds like some major conjecture on the part of the rumor mongers.


----------



## Travis B

********** said:


> IDK the exact amount - but it's not a lot - they aren't making $25 an hour. I think face characters get more than costume characters.



And IIRC correctly even face characters don't get much.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> And I guarantee you there will be no animatronic walking around.


I think its quite likely that we will see driods, and stormtroopers out and about. A wookie maybe not.


----------



## jaxonp

Why not just have Storm Troopers directing traffic in star wars land... They can still use two fingers to direct traffic.  Total immersion .


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Roaring Rapids at Shanghai has opened after being closed for 3 months.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland has MSEP once again, diamond decor is back on the castle, and Disneyland could be without a daytime parade!



Seeing the MSEP back at its original home tonight was amazing. I was surprised that Mickey's Soundsational Parade hasn't returned. Was it announced before Christmas that they weren't going to bring that back? I guess Disneyland and Walt Disney World traded experiences. Disneyland gets the nighttime parade and WDW gets the daytime parade.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Seeing the MSEP back at its original home tonight was amazing. I was surprised that Mickey's Soundsational Parade hasn't returned. Was it announced before Christmas that they weren't going to bring that back? I guess Disneyland and Walt Disney World traded experiences. Disneyland gets the nighttime parade and WDW gets the daytime parade.


No word on soundsational but the rumor in that photo update I posted says that soundsational might be moving to DCA instead.


----------



## Q-man

Lurkerin said:


> They may not be making a lot on the Big data side yet, but they are turning a profit on the additional sales side.  I can personally confirm that if it weren't for the piece of plastic on my arm I probably would have saved an extra $200 on my last trip. If they can get each family to spend $100 bucks extra because they don't think about pulling out their card, it's a win.  I bet it pays for itself in 10 years just on the sales side.  It's probably depreciated over 7 years anyway.



I'd be interested in first time guests' satisfaction and return rates before and after Magic Bands.  How has magic bands changed the experience for those that arrive without a clue they needed to plan and book 180 days before they got there?  Also, have Magic Bands/FP+ redistributed crowds any via what parks have FP+ available?  For example, when all the tier 1 FP+ are already booked at MK do guests pick another park for that day?


----------



## Reddog1134

Q-man said:


> I'd be interested in first time guests' satisfaction and return rates before and after Magic Bands.  How has magic bands changed the experience for those that arrive without a clue they needed to plan and book 180 days before they got there?  Also, have Magic Bands/FP+ redistributed crowds any via what parks have FP+ available?  For example, when all the tier 1 FP+ are already booked at MK do guests pick another park for that day?



I've read that it's helped redistribute crowds within each park.  They said it can be evidenced by the slight decrease in overall wait times for E ticket attractions and the increase in wait times for lesser attractions.

I don't know about redistributing from park to park.  I would think most people would base that decision on park hours and projected crowd levels.  Also, with dining reservations being made 6 months out, I don't think many people would want to change their park plans based on FP which is booked 1-2 months prior.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Q-man said:


> I'd be interested in first time guests' satisfaction and return rates before and after Magic Bands.  How has magic bands changed the experience for those that arrive without a clue they needed to plan and book 180 days before they got there?  Also, have Magic Bands/FP+ redistributed crowds any via what parks have FP+ available?  For example, when all the tier 1 FP+ are already booked at MK do guests pick another park for that day?



I suspect that it's the rare guest that gets left out in the cold on this one.

First, a first time guest is likely to book in one of 3 ways:

1) Travel Agent - who should tell them what they need to know.
2) Disney Travel Line - will tell them what they need to know.
3) Booking themselves - probably research everything thoroughly.

In each of these 3 cases they get a welcome packet with pertinent dates for FP, Dining, ETC.

I think the idea of someone being surprised by the planning is relatively remote when it comes to reality.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> I think its quite likely that we will see driods, and stormtroopers out and about. A wookie maybe not.



The key words there are *walking* and *animatronic*. Costume characters walking? Sure thing. Animatronic droid rolling around via remote control, yea, easy enough. Animatronic _walking_ around? No way. 

Robotics have only recently gotten to a point where a 4 leg robot can maintain balance, and even then they are unwieldy and dangerous around people (especially tourists). If there is an animatronic wookie I expect it to be stationary.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> The key words there are *walking* and *animatronic*. Costume characters walking? Sure thing. Animatronic droid rolling around via remote control, yea, easy enough. Animatronic _walking_ around? No way.
> 
> Robotics have only recently gotten to a point where a 4 leg robot can maintain balance, and even then they are unwieldy and dangerous around people (especially tourists). If there is an animatronic wookie I expect it to be stationary.


It's just a rumor, and I know Disney is working on new technology for this land. It could've very well been an idea that was floated around imagineering and got out but might not happen.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Spacedog1975 said:


> I suspect that it's the rare guest that gets left out in the cold on this one.
> 
> First, a first time guest is likely to book in one of 3 ways:
> 
> 1) Travel Agent - who should tell them what they need to know.
> 2) Disney Travel Line - will tell them what they need to know.
> 3) Booking themselves - probably research everything thoroughly.
> 
> In each of these 3 cases they get a welcome packet with pertinent dates for FP, Dining, ETC.
> 
> I think the idea of someone being surprised by the planning is relatively remote when it comes to reality.



Oh geez, we've had a few CM's who work ticket booths comment on these forums about how utterly clueless some of the guests are. They DO sell a lot of day-of tickets and those people would NOT have made fastpasses ahead of time. However, I imagine those people also wouldn't be able to know before they walk through the gate what fastpasses are available, since I doubt they have MDE set up already if they're buying single day tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> I suspect that it's the rare guest that gets left out in the cold on this one.
> 
> First, a first time guest is likely to book in one of 3 ways:
> 
> 1) Travel Agent - who should tell them what they need to know.
> 2) Disney Travel Line - will tell them what they need to know.
> 3) Booking themselves - probably research everything thoroughly.
> 
> In each of these 3 cases they get a welcome packet with pertinent dates for FP, Dining, ETC.
> 
> I think the idea of someone being surprised by the planning is relatively remote when it comes to reality.


I'd argue for a 4th option of people booking themselves with not researching everything.


----------



## eXo

Spacedog1975 said:


> I suspect that it's the rare guest that gets left out in the cold on this one.
> 
> First, a first time guest is likely to book in one of 3 ways:
> 
> 1) Travel Agent - who should tell them what they need to know.
> 2) Disney Travel Line - will tell them what they need to know.
> 3) Booking themselves - probably research everything thoroughly.
> 
> In each of these 3 cases they get a welcome packet with pertinent dates for FP, Dining, ETC.
> 
> I think the idea of someone being surprised by the planning is relatively remote when it comes to reality.



First, even of the people you list above, I doubt the majority of "first timers" book over 180 days in advance. So they have already been put into a difficult situation with dining reservations and popular places like Beast's Castle.

Second, you are leaving out people who don't do any of the above. I think you may be underestimating the number of people who just get in a car, drive to Disney World, plan to stay offsite, and buy tickets at the gate. That was how my first visit went. Hell, it's how my second visit went as well.

Third, you are forgetting people who go to Orlando for other attractions (Universal, short drive to the beach, family, etc) and decide to just drop in to Disney for 1 or two days.

All of the above scenarios put people in the situation where they can easily not know how important dining reservations are or how to go about obtaining fast passes. It all seems obvious once you've done it the first time, but both times I have eaten at Beast's Castle, and multiple times at other restaurants such as the T-Rex Cafe at D-Springs, I have seen people walk up and ask for a table with no reservation. And then seem shocked when they are told they needed a reservation.

And as for the FP+, the next time you go to one of the parks look over at the ticket booths and tell me how long the lines are for people who are buying tickets when they arrive. Much longer than you expect, I guarantee you.

This notion that everyone, or even a majority of people, book their vacation in advance is silly. To many people Disney World is still just a theme park. However those people aren't on these boards. 

Anytime someone asks me about our trips to Disney and I mention making reservations 180 days in advance and booking rides 60 days out, they look at me like I am insane. It is *not* a normal thing to do. The fact Disney has convinced anyone that it is normal is even more insane. It's a bloody themepark people. It shouldn't require more planning than a wedding.


----------



## skier_pete

Spacedog1975 said:


> I suspect that it's the rare guest that gets left out in the cold on this one.
> 
> First, a first time guest is likely to book in one of 3 ways:
> 
> 1) Travel Agent - who should tell them what they need to know.
> 2) Disney Travel Line - will tell them what they need to know.
> 3) Booking themselves - probably research everything thoroughly.
> 
> In each of these 3 cases they get a welcome packet with pertinent dates for FP, Dining, ETC.
> 
> I think the idea of someone being surprised by the planning is relatively remote when it comes to reality.



I would bet a higher percentage of first timers are informed nowadays than they were 20 years ago - but I am sure there are still a lot of people that call up three weeks before their trip to book a room. Or book through a travel agent and have the travel agent do all the work and go in completely clueless. You still certainly see it in the parks.


----------



## Roxyfire

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh geez, we've had a few CM's who work ticket booths comment on these forums about how utterly clueless some of the guests are. They DO sell a lot of day-of tickets and those people would NOT have made fastpasses ahead of time. However, I imagine those people also wouldn't be able to know before they walk through the gate what fastpasses are available, since I doubt they have MDE set up already if they're buying single day tickets.



Yeah that reminds me of a few coworkers that I talked to before I went in October. Of course I'd been on here for a year before that due to postponing a trip. It was interesting hearing what advice people would give. One said I needed to be sure I bought the tickets that included the fastpass. Our director told me never to buy the tickets before arrival! I would smile and nod thanking them for their insight. It's not worth starting an argument over min-maxing a vacation experience.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reservations are now open for Planet Hollywood Observatory

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/plan...-observatory-and-a-first-look-at-the-menu.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs now offering one on one fashion experience 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...hopping-services-with-top-fashion-adviser.htm


----------



## danikoski

soniam said:


> Is it too cold or just storming? I suspect Southern California doesn't handle storms, especially with lots of rain and thunder, well. They tend to flash flood easily, get mudslides (at least LA and between LA & San Diego), and have wildfires from lightning strikes. I don't know about flooding in Orlando from normal rain.


SoCal has had record rain this month. And it was both windy and cold...I was in Dana Point last night and thought, oh, I will go watch the ocean. I lasted 15 minutes, and I'm from Iowa. Granted, I only had a light jacket on, but some of the folks I saw were in full on winter gear.
Streets in the LA area have also been flooding pretty bad, and they got dumped on last night again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> First, even of the people you list above, I doubt the majority of "first timers" book over 180 days in advance. So they have already been put into a difficult situation with dining reservations and popular places like Beast's Castle.
> 
> Second, you are leaving out people who don't do any of the above. I think you may be underestimating the number of people who just get in a car, drive to Disney World, plan to stay offsite, and buy tickets at the gate. That was how my first visit went. Hell, it's how my second visit went as well.
> 
> Third, you are forgetting people who go to Orlando for other attractions (Universal, short drive to the beach, family, etc) and decide to just drop in to Disney for 1 or two days.
> 
> All of the above scenarios put people in the situation where they can easily not know how important dining reservations are or how to go about obtaining fast passes. It all seems obvious once you've done it the first time, but both times I have eaten at Beast's Castle, and multiple times at other restaurants such as the T-Rex Cafe at D-Springs, I have seen people walk up and ask for a table with no reservation. And then seem shocked when they are told they needed a reservation.
> 
> And as for the FP+, the next time you go to one of the parks look over at the ticket booths and tell me how long the lines are for people who are buying tickets when they arrive. Much longer than you expect, I guarantee you.
> 
> This notion that everyone, or even a majority of people, book their vacation in advance is silly. To many people Disney World is still just a theme park. However those people aren't on these boards.
> 
> Anytime someone asks me about our trips to Disney and I mention making reservations 180 days in advance and booking rides 60 days out, they look at me like I am insane. It is *not* a normal thing to do. The fact Disney has convinced anyone that it is normal is even more insane. It's a bloody themepark people. It shouldn't require more planning than a wedding.



I full agree with this, but they would have had those similar issues before magic bands, correct?  Or just waited standby anyway

Magic Bands and FP+ work for us and how we tour and the level of research I do - I know I am not the majority.  That said, I do think Disney had to do something to address the crowd issue that has been growing for a while and the problem of people not getting on a number of big attractions without huge waits and complaining.  No systems is perfect and definitely this penalizes people who don't know/want to plan - but is it worse than before for them?  For most?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible changes coming to WDW housekeeping?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/housekeeping-disney-world-reorganized-due-degrading-service-quality/


----------



## mollmoll4

eXo said:


> The key words there are *walking* and *animatronic*. Costume characters walking? Sure thing. Animatronic droid rolling around via remote control, yea, easy enough. Animatronic _walking_ around? No way.
> 
> Robotics have only recently gotten to a point where a 4 leg robot can maintain balance, and even then they are unwieldy and dangerous around people (especially tourists). If there is an animatronic wookie I expect it to be stationary.


----------



## eXo

I'm aware that in a controlled setting they have had a two legged robot walk around. But it's a controlled setting. You don't have small children running up to or passed it, you don't have people bumping into it, and you don't have lawsuits waiting to happen.

Besides, even if they had a roped off area for one of these things, the cost of building one is much more than simply paying someone $10 an hour to stand around in a fur suit.

I'm not saying I don't wish it was true. I'm saying it isn't technically, or even financially, feasible.

edit: Also, in that video notice the QR codes all over the place. On doors, walls, boxes, etc. That is how the robot recognizes the device and how to manipulate it, or move passed it. If Disney doesn't want Visa logos on the registers, I find it doubtful they want QR codes on everything.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney gets 8 Oscar nominations

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2017-academy-award-nominations/


----------



## mollmoll4

eXo said:


> I'm aware that in a controlled setting they have had a two legged robot walk around. But it's a controlled setting. You don't have small children running up to or passed it, you don't have people bumping into it, and you don't have lawsuits waiting to happen.
> 
> Besides, even if they had a roped off area for one of these things, the cost of building one is much more than simply paying someone $10 an hour to stand around in a fur suit.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't wish it was true. I'm saying it isn't technically, or even financially, feasible.
> 
> edit: Also, in that video notice the QR codes all over the place. On doors, walls, boxes, etc. That is how the robot recognizes the device and how to manipulate it, or move passed it. If Disney doesn't want Visa logos on the registers, I find it doubtful they want QR codes on everything.



I don't disagree with you on any of those points (except perhaps that walking through the snow is not entirely a controlled environment). Simply pointing out that technology HAS moved well beyond an unstable 4 legged robot. I won't detract from the thread more by harping on that subject. Just wanted to show the technology out there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible changes coming to WDW housekeeping?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/housekeeping-disney-world-reorganized-due-degrading-service-quality/



tough to read.  Whoever cropped the page crapped the cropping !    ARGGGGGHHHH


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney gets 8 Oscar nominations
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2017-academy-award-nominations/



Iger must be very pleased with Alan Horn. What a year for the studios.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Iger must be very pleased with Alan Horn. What a year for the studios.


People are upset that Finding Dory didn't get nominated for anything though.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible changes coming to WDW housekeeping?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/housekeeping-disney-world-reorganized-due-degrading-service-quality/



It's about time!  Keeping my fingers crossed for this change.


----------



## Boski

Candlelady said:


> It's about time!  Keeping my fingers crossed for this change.


Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> People are upset that Finding Dory didn't get nominated for anything though.



I have to agree with the pass on Dory.  It was an enjoyable movie... But at it's heart it's a sequel and not very ground breaking.  I don't think it was better than Zootopia or Moana or Kubo.  I didn't see the other 2 nominees.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible changes coming to WDW housekeeping?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/housekeeping-disney-world-reorganized-due-degrading-service-quality/



I wonder if we will get our disney animal towels back?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Warner Bros. gets team behind Disney Infinity to make new Cars game.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/breaking-disney-infinity-team-reformed-make-cars-3-game/


----------



## Budshark

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I wonder if we will get our disney animal towels back?



I'm in for clean floors and bathrooms ahead of the towel animals.  But they were fun...


----------



## jlundeen

mollmoll4 said:


>


Looks like me after a few too many Grey Goose Slushies.....


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> Looks like me after a few too many Grey Goose Slushies.....



There's a thing as "too many Grey Goose Slushies"?


----------



## Q-man

danikoski said:


> SoCal has had record rain this month. And it was both windy and cold...I was in Dana Point last night and thought, oh, I will go watch the ocean. I lasted 15 minutes, and I'm from Iowa. Granted, I only had a light jacket on, but some of the folks I saw were in full on winter gear.
> Streets in the LA area have also been flooding pretty bad, and they got dumped on last night again.



40-45 degrees in 100% humidity, rain, and wind is far tougher than 15 degrees, sunny, low humidity, and no wind.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> People are upset that Finding Dory didn't get nominated for anything though.



It was a great film, but I do prefer Zootopia and Moana... Not to mention that sequels rarely get nominated. Unless you are Toy Story 3.


----------



## Topper

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I wonder if we will get our disney animal towels back?



They haven't gone away.  They are back to being "special" and distributed on a very limited basis.  They are no longer "on demand".


----------



## Roxyfire

Topper said:


> They haven't gone away.  They are back to being "special" and distributed on a very limited basis.  They are no longer "on demand".



Seriously, this is why we can't have nice things. People play up the "I spent a fortune on Poly MK View Club Level and I never got a towel animal ONCE! What a ripoff!" And yes that's directly from a social media community that shall remain nameless.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> I think its quite likely that we will see driods, and stormtroopers out and about. A wookie maybe not.



It might be weird but I find the Stormtroopers in DHS a little scary.  A roaming, militarized force just seems a little too ...... possible.


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> It might be weird but I find the Stormtroopers in DHS a little scary.  A roaming, militarized force just seems a little too ...... possible.


It's all part of immersive theming. I think that's why they are out roaming now. It's all in preparation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Resort Hotel discount 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/enjoy-a-special-hotel-offer-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> It's all part of immersive theming. I think that's why they are out roaming now. It's all in preparation.



I get that.  It just gives me visions of a dystopian future.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Resort Hotel discount
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/enjoy-a-special-hotel-offer-at-the-disneyland-resort/



Wow, Disneyland on-site hotels must be selling really poorly... this offer came out in October. Wonder why they are putting it on the parks blog in late January?


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Wow, Disneyland on-site hotels must be selling really poorly... this offer came out in October. Wonder why they are putting it on the parks blog in late January?


Probably. With the 60th over attendance has declined from what I've heard. I think MSEP was hoped to bring some back. You also have the Grand Californian about to embark on a major renovation project. The rooms, pools, dining, etc. all getting at least a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have to agree with the pass on Dory.  It was an enjoyable movie... But at it's heart it's a sequel and not very ground breaking.  I don't think it was better than Zootopia or Moana or Kubo.  I didn't see the other 2 nominees.



I get the interest/focus on celebrating a movie that supports special needs but from a purely "film" standpoint it wasn't as good as Moana or Zootopia


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Looks like me after a few too many Grey Goose Slushies.....



"I got this, no I'm good, I got this"


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get the interest/focus on celebrating a movie that supports special needs but from a purely "film" standpoint it wasn't as good as Moana or Zootopia



I agree. Although I'm sure it's not part of the thought process, too many Disney flicks competing against each other might dilute the vote.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I agree. Although I'm sure it's not part of the thought process, too many Disney flicks competing against each other might dilute the vote.



Fully agree - it's got to be hard for 3 movie from same company to get nominated for just one award


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> "I got this, no I'm good, I got this"



Here, hold my Grey Goose Slush. Now watch this


----------



## luisov

pepperandchips said:


> Wow, Disneyland on-site hotels must be selling really poorly... this offer came out in October. Wonder why they are putting it on the parks blog in late January?



Kind of strange, especially considering they are building another deluxe at the resort.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Kind of strange, especially considering they are building another deluxe at the resort.


A luxury one at that.


----------



## Budshark

Travis B said:


> I get that.  It just gives me visions of a dystopian future.



Don't worry. Storm troopers are from a long time ago somewhere far, far away. You are safe.


----------



## Budshark

rteetz said:


> Probably. With the 60th over attendance has declined from what I've heard. I think MSEP was hoped to bring some back. You also have the Grand Californian about to embark on a major renovation project. The rooms, pools, dining, etc. all getting at least a fresh coat of paint.



Quick!!  We need the 60th anniversary of the 1st year of operation celebration to get people back in the park!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/magic-kingdom-update-main-street.html?m=1


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

Did the rhino in the jungle cruise has been removed?!' Can anyone please confirm if this is true?!' And if so why was it removed?!' Thank you.


----------



## beer dave

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Did the rhino in the jungle cruise has been removed?!' Can anyone please confirm if this is true?!' And if so why was it removed?!' Thank you.



Yup-- saw that last weekend--- only three hyenas barking at the pole...... Maybe someone was offended by the implications......however, the jokes still managed to use rhino references......even though there was none..... just not "get the point in the end".....


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

beer dave said:


> Yup-- saw that last weekend--- only three hyenas barking at the pole...... Maybe someone was offended by the implications......however, the jokes still managed to use rhino references......even though there was none..... just not "get the point in the end".....


Wow. That's a kick in the head. For years that ride had them rhino now 45 years later it offends people?!' I hope he gets placed back. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Budshark

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Wow. That's a kick in the head. For years that ride had them rhino now 45 years later it offends people?!' I hope he gets placed back. That's ridiculous.



I'm offended they removed it (now they have to put it back right?)

Might be simple maintenance. I can't believe that of all things was considered too risqué.  1st grade playground jokes are worse.


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

Budshark said:


> I'm offended they removed it (now they have to put it back right?)
> 
> Might be simple maintenance. I can't believe that of all things was considered too risqué.  1st grade playground jokes are worse.


Here's my thing funny how there was no announcement about this. Like they try to brush it under the rug. Like people weren't going to realize that the rhino was missing. Are there any articles discussing disneys decision to remove the rhino?!'curious.


----------



## mikepizzo

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Wow. That's a kick in the head. For years that ride had them rhino now 45 years later it offends people?!' I hope he gets placed back. That's ridiculous.



In today's way of information distribution I'm thinking we would have heard the people complaining before Disney took any action.  Anyone remember when those kids wrote a letter to Disney about the stereotyping in the Jungle Cruise.  Anyone also remember any changes they made to the Jungle Cruise after that?  Exactly.

I'd chalk this one up to maintenance or something similar.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> In today's way of information distribution I'm thinking we would have heard the people complaining before Disney took any action.  Anyone remember when those kids wrote a letter to Disney about the stereotyping in the Jungle Cruise.  Anyone also remember any changes they made to the Jungle Cruise after that?  Exactly.
> 
> I'd chalk this one up to maintenance or something similar.


Yeah maintenance is the likely culprit here. He was there when I rode it a few weeks ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Projection tests continue on the floating mountains of Pandora.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photo...ction-mapping-testing-pandora-animal-kingdom/


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

rteetz said:


> Yeah maintenance is the likely culprit here. He was there when I rode it a few weeks ago.


Let's hope so. I'm 80 days away from going home and I would truly love to ride jungle cruise complete. 

Here's another question. The rope drop show that was replaced with the new stage show, will that return after the Disney world train is done with refurbishments?!' I loved that original rope drop?!' Hope I'm not asking too many questions.


----------



## rteetz

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Let's hope so. I'm 80 days away from going home and I would truly love to ride jungle cruise complete.
> 
> Here's another question. The rope drop show that was replaced with the new stage show, will that return after the Disney world train is done with refurbishments?!' I loved that original rope drop?!' Hope I'm not asking too many questions.


No, it will not return. The new welcome show is here to stay.


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

rteetz said:


> No, it will not return. The new welcome show is here to stay.


Womp. Womp. Womp. Womp.


----------



## SJMajor67

*Today in Disney History....
*
101 Dalmatians was released 56 years ago!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> No, it will not return. The new welcome show is here to stay.



Thats a bummer...Ive never seen the train welcome show and it looks like I never will 

How does the new show affect adr's and taking pictures without people?


----------



## SureAsLiz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thats a bummer...Ive never seen the train welcome show and it looks like I never will
> 
> How does the new show affect adr's and taking pictures without people?



There are several threads both here and in the TPAS sections that discuss this in more detail, but ADRs still exists and there are CMs with signs telling you where to go for breakfast reservations. Empty parks photos are unlikely anymore unless you are there before 8 (or 1 hr before opening) and happen to be one of the first on Main Street. I generally arrive 30 minutes before open and there's a steady flow of people moving around Main Street


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Park Starz Vinylmations 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/vinyl...27-alien-encounter-tiki-room-spaceship-earth/

Just take all of my money Disney!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Yeah maintenance is the likely culprit here. He was there when I rode it a few weeks ago.


Someone from the DISUnplugged team is checking this out today and we'll have a report tonight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Park Starz Vinylmations
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/vinyl...27-alien-encounter-tiki-room-spaceship-earth/
> 
> Just take all of my money Disney!



I never got into vynlmations but those are awesome!  Love that they have the computer technician from SSE


----------



## Redcon1

Budshark said:


> Don't worry. Storm troopers are from a long time ago somewhere far, far away. You are safe.



And even if they fired their guns, they still couldn't hit you.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get the interest/focus on celebrating a movie that supports special needs but from a purely "film" standpoint it wasn't as good as Moana or Zootopia



For me, Dory was enjoyable but pretty forgettable, like Monsters University. The other two had more originality to them and better stories.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> For me, Dory was enjoyable but pretty forgettable, like Monsters University. The other two had more originality to them and better stories.



I do think that for people that have special needs/have special needs kids Finding Dory was definitely not forgettable and so that is why I hope it doesn't get fully ignored

But totally agree with you that in a vacuum Moana and Zootopia were better, more complete and original movies ... I think it is hard to argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of those two

Now, can you argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of any of the other 3 movies that were nominated?  I haven't seen them so I can't say - but would hard for the academy to give 3 noms to one studio


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> Yeah maintenance is the likely culprit here. He was there when I rode it a few weeks ago.



He wasn't moving when we saw him during the Jingle Cruise.  Probably just needed a trip to see a vet.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think that for people that have special needs/have special needs kids Finding Dory was definitely not forgettable and so that is why I hope it doesn't get fully ignored
> 
> But totally agree with you that in a vacuum Moana and Zootopia were better, more complete and original movies ... I think it is hard to argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of those two
> 
> Now, can you argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of any of the other 3 movies that were nominated?  I haven't seen them so I can't say - but would hard for the academy to give 3 noms to one studio



To me the problem with Finding Dory was in the third act.  The bit with the otters and the truck (staying ambiguous on purpose) was just too much for me.  Yes, I understand it's a kids film, but it just didn't fit the whole tone of the rest of the movie.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think that for people that have special needs/have special needs kids Finding Dory was definitely not forgettable and so that is why I hope it doesn't get fully ignored
> 
> But totally agree with you that in a vacuum Moana and Zootopia were better, more complete and original movies ... I think it is hard to argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of those two
> 
> Now, can you argue that Finding Dory should have been nominated instead of any of the other 3 movies that were nominated?  I haven't seen them so I can't say - but would hard for the academy to give 3 noms to one studio



I've only seen Kubo, but Kubo was better than Zootopia and on par with Moana.  At least in my opinion. But at the end of the day calling a movie better than another is just someone's opinion.  

I'm interested in seeing the other two.

As much as I love Disney/Pixar, they aren't the only studios capable of putting out good stories.  

I actually appreciate that the Oscars cerebrates different types of animation and will oftentimes nominate lesser known films.  It's not always whatever is at the top of the box office, which I think would be an easy thing for the academy to do.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Oh, and I didn't read anything into the Disneyland hotel offer.  Those hotels are so pricey, and one of the discounts was on premium rooms.  I actually thought the discounts offered weren't that great, I think the DL hotels are doing just fine.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> Someone from the DISUnplugged team is checking this out today and we'll have a report tonight.


Thanks Jackie!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I never got into vynlmations but those are awesome!  Love that they have the computer technician from SSE


I have probably 60ish vinylmations.... 

I'm very excited for these.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> He wasn't moving when we saw him during the Jingle Cruise.  Probably just needed a trip to see a vet.


 

This was taken Jan. 4th. So this is a fairly recent change.


----------



## Reddog1134

Redcon1 said:


> And even if they fired their guns, they still couldn't hit you.



You're referring to the Imperial Stormtroopers.  These are First Order Stormtroopers.  They are much better trained.

Oops, I left the house with my NERD showing again.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Did I miss something about why they were oils they would remove the Rhino? I understand that it wasn't moving, but I saw something saying that it  offended people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've only seen Kubo, but Kubo was better than Zootopia and on par with Moana.  At least in my opinion. But at the end of the day calling a movie better than another is just someone's opinion.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the other two.
> 
> As much as I love Disney/Pixar, they aren't the only studios capable of putting out good stories.
> 
> I actually appreciate that the Oscars cerebrates different types of animation and will oftentimes nominate lesser known films.  It's not always whatever is at the top of the box office, which I think would be an easy thing for the academy to do.



Agree with you about opinions ... especially since I thought Zootopia was much better than Moana 

I also agree with you that it is nice the Oscar's bring to your attention lesser known films and Disney isn't the only game in town (though when I saw 'Sing' recently my reaction was - "cute but definitely not the depth/quality of recent Disney/Pixar efforts")


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will be having a 7 day media event starting May 21st. No word on exactly what will be part of it but I'm sure Pandora is a likely reason.


----------



## jaxonp

7 day media event????  Wow.


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> 7 day media event????  Wow.


Yep, usually they are like 3-5 days. I've gotta think Pandora is a major part of this.m


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Valentines days inspired merchandise released 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...entines-day-inspired-gifts-from-disney-parks/


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will be having a 7 day media event starting May 21st. No word on exactly what will be part of it but I'm sure Pandora is a likely reason.


Sure seems convenient for a rumored memorial day weekend opening and the start of "summer".


----------



## Travis B

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh, and I didn't read anything into the Disneyland hotel offer.  Those hotels are so pricey, and one of the discounts was on premium rooms.  I actually thought the discounts offered weren't that great, I think the DL hotels are doing just fine.



I agree.  And pretty soon when Fantasmic resumes and things start to open up they'll be busting at the seams.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Steve stopped over at Magic Kingdom today and said "The rhino was missing from the Jungle Cruise today, but cast members hinted that it will be back. Seems that it is just being refurbished." Whew!


----------



## Travis B

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've only seen Kubo, but Kubo was better than Zootopia and on par with Moana.  At least in my opinion. But at the end of the day calling a movie better than another is just someone's opinion.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing the other two.
> 
> As much as I love Disney/Pixar, they aren't the only studios capable of putting out good stories.
> 
> I actually appreciate that the Oscars cerebrates different types of animation and will oftentimes nominate lesser known films.  It's not always whatever is at the top of the box office, which I think would be an easy thing for the academy to do.



I loved Kubo - I was bummed when it didn't perform at the box office.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Travis B said:


> I agree.  And pretty soon when Fantasmic resumes and things start to open up they'll be busting at the seams.



Oh yes.  And I'll be right in the thick of it since I'll be going to DL for D23.  I'm really hoping to be able to see the new fantasmic and hopefully guardians of the galaxy will be open too.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Projection tests continue on the floating mountains of Pandora.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photo...ction-mapping-testing-pandora-animal-kingdom/



OMG I'm fairly giddy with excitement.  Even the screens of test bars look amazing.  I so enjoyed the Tree of Life projections,  I can't wait to see the final product here.


----------



## Travis B

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh yes.  And I'll be right in the thick of it since I'll be going to DL for D23.  I'm really hoping to be able to see the new fantasmic and hopefully guardians of the galaxy will be open too.



Can I hide in your suitcase?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Sure seems convenient for a rumored memorial day weekend opening and the start of "summer".


Yep, right in line with that. Media preview right before a big grand opening.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> Steve stopped over at Magic Kingdom today and said "The rhino was missing from the Jungle Cruise today, but cast members hinted that it will be back. Seems that it is just being refurbished." Whew!
> 
> View attachment 217190


Thanks Jackie! I'm sure he'll be back soon.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh yes.  And I'll be right in the thick of it since I'll be going to DL for D23.  I'm really hoping to be able to see the new fantasmic and hopefully guardians of the galaxy will be open too.


Guardians is said to open end of May as of right now so you should be good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, usually they are like 3-5 days. I've gotta think Pandora is a major part of this.m



With the 35th anniversary coming up hopefully some news about EPCOT (both as far as for the anniversary celebration and for the future of the park)


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> With the 35th anniversary coming up hopefully some news about EPCOT (both as far as for the anniversary celebration and for the future of the park)



30 seemed a minor blip.  I don't know that we'll get much for 35.


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

WebmasterJackie said:


> Steve stopped over at Magic Kingdom today and said "The rhino was missing from the Jungle Cruise today, but cast members hinted that it will be back. Seems that it is just being refurbished." Whew!
> 
> View attachment 217190


STEVE YOU ARE THE BEST. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I appreciate you going out and finding out what the deal was. Now if we can convince Disney to bring back the old rope drop. Thank you for the update.


----------



## eXo

HeroOfWDW said:


> Did I miss something about why they were oils they would remove the Rhino? I understand that it wasn't moving, but I saw something saying that it  offended people.



The whole thing about people being offended was just someone speculating.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> 30 seemed a minor blip.  I don't know that we'll get much for 35.


They've already previewed 35th merchandise. People were very upset about the 30th. I'd imagine they'll try a little more with this one. I know at least in merchandise Steven Miller is a big Epcot fan and has pushed for some of that merchandise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spacedog1975 said:


> 30 seemed a minor blip.  I don't know that we'll get much for 35.





rteetz said:


> They've already previewed 35th merchandise. People were very upset about the 30th. I'd imagine they'll try a little more with this one. I know at least in merchandise Steven Miller is a big Epcot fan and has pushed for some of that merchandise.



Plus D23 is doing a bunch of stuff for it including a members event at WDW.  I mean, it won't be like Disnelyands 60th or anything but hoping for a couple of things


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Travis B said:


> Can I hide in your suitcase?



Well Southwest's weight limit is 50 pounds.  We could connect two suitcases... So you'll have to weigh in at 100 pounds.  Best get to work losing any extra holiday weight.


----------



## MamaBelle4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well Southwest's weight limit is 50 pounds.  We could connect two suitcases... So you'll have to weigh in at 100 pounds.  Best get to work losing any extra holiday weight.


I know I didn't ask to hide in your luggage, but at 100 pounds, I think I'd have to chop off both legs and at least half an arm.


----------



## sachilles

I'd need 4 bags, this will get complicated.


----------



## Roxyfire

sachilles said:


> Sure seems convenient for a rumored memorial day weekend opening and the start of "summer".



Well that's gonna make my upcoming trip a lot more interesting


----------



## Eppy44

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will be having a 7 day media event starting May 21st. No word on exactly what will be part of it but I'm sure Pandora is a likely reason.



Oh please please please! I really hope Pandora is the reason. I will be there the 21st through 27th.  If we get to see opening day of Pandora, I will be in heaven!!


----------



## rteetz

Eppy44 said:


> Oh please please please! I really hope Pandora is the reason. I will be there the 21st through 27th.  If we get to see opening day of Pandora, I will be in heaven!!


Word is Pandora will be the highlight of the event.


----------



## Eppy44

rteetz said:


> Word is Pandora will be the highlight of the event.



I really hope any soft opening would be open to guests. Do you think they would limit it to media event attendees only? I don't know what common practice is, or if there is a common practice on opening a whole new land. Does anyone remember if there was a soft opening for fantasyland before the grand opening date?


----------



## rteetz

Eppy44 said:


> I really hope any soft opening would be open to guests. Do you think they would limit it to media event attendees only? I don't know what common practice is, or if there is a common practice on opening a whole new land. Does anyone remember if there was a soft opening for fantasyland before the grand opening date?


Yes there was soft openings but Fantasyland opened in phases. Dumbo and the storybook circus area opened first. Be our guest/Belle/Ariel opened next. Then finally Mine train opened.


----------



## eXo

MamaBelle4 said:


> I know I didn't ask to hide in your luggage, but at 100 pounds, I think I'd have to chop off both legs and at least half an arm.


But then you get to skip the lines!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay at Universal will open May 25th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay at Universal will open May 25th.



which puts it right in the middle of the WDW media week, right?


----------



## cmash95

linana514 said:


> $10/hour? Really? That's it?


actually entertainment makes more but base salary at disneyworld is $10/hour


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> which puts it right in the middle of the WDW media week, right?


Yep


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep



Gonna a be a busy week for the DIS team and others of their ilk


----------



## cmash95

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will be having a 7 day media event starting May 21st. No word on exactly what will be part of it but I'm sure Pandora is a likely reason.


they have one around that time every year. usually sometime end of april through end of may


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> they have one around that time every year. usually sometime end of april through end of may


Yes but it's never 7 days. That's the interesting part about it. Also lines up with the ticket blackout dates for the Florida residents. This screams Pandora is opening then.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paddlefish will open Feb. 4th 2017

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/opening-date-announced-paddlefish-disney-springs/


----------



## cmash95

rteetz said:


> Yes but it's never 7 days. That's the interesting part about it. Also lines up with the ticket blackout dates for the Florida residents. This screams Pandora is opening then.


well they did say summer and memorial day is the unofficial start of summer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
21 Royal Dining experience in Disneyland will only run you $15,000

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...exclusive-15000-dining-venue-walts-apartment/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 21 Royal Dining experience in Disneyland will only run you $15,000
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...exclusive-15000-dining-venue-walts-apartment/



Wow. Is Walt himself hosting the event?


----------



## langsky

Is there any chance they would have soft openings for Pandora a week or 2 before the media event?


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Wow. Is Walt himself hosting the event?


Walt's frozen head is.


----------



## rteetz

langsky said:


> Is there any chance they would have soft openings for Pandora a week or 2 before the media event?


There is a chance but who knows how great that chance is.


----------



## jade1

Probably old news, Beast is much smaller, maybe to match the new movie better?


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Probably old news, Beast is much smaller, maybe to match the new movie better?
> 
> View attachment 217248


The beast face saw changes but that is all. The height and width of the costume is the same.


----------



## Teamubr

jaxonp said:


> 7 day media event????  Wow.


This for likely for bringing the hippo back. 

j


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 21 Royal Dining experience in Disneyland will only run you $15,000
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/01/disne...exclusive-15000-dining-venue-walts-apartment/



I'm in SoCal right now for work...sadly, not going to make it to DL, but there is a Disney Store Outlet right around the corner from my hotel...Started chatting with a CM there and he was telling me about this tour...I knew it'd be expensive, but wow!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay at Universal will open May 25th.



I guess no matter where we go Memorial Day weekend it's going to be a mad house. Taking DS for a mom/DS only elementary school graduation trip. Since it's short, we decided to just do Universal. I was glad we weren't going to be at WDW for the Pandora opening chaos. Now, it seems we will be in the thick of it for the Volcano Bay opening madness. Hopefully, it's less chaotic They still don't have tickets online for the start, only June 1 and later.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> The beast face saw changes but that is all. The height and width of the costume is the same.



Beast got a redesign that debuted at the Christmas parade (as did most of the other princes), and was rolled out across the parks this weekend


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> The beast face saw changes but that is all. The height and width of the costume is the same.



Ah, missed that, yes the face, body seemed trimmer but must be the clothes change. Still much different than before.


----------



## jade1

SureAsLiz said:


> Beast got a redesign that debuted at the Christmas parade (as did most of the other princes), and was rolled out across the parks this weekend



I like it.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Maybe something for another thread, but I've noticed over the past few weeks that the fireworks in Wishes have changed. Some are missing, some are different.
When I first noticed some were missing I thought it might have been a technical error, but it's been several weeks now and only seems to be changing more.


----------



## Keels

Eppy44 said:


> I really hope any soft opening would be open to guests. Do you think they would limit it to media event attendees only? I don't know what common practice is, or if there is a common practice on opening a whole new land. Does anyone remember if there was a soft opening for fantasyland before the grand opening date?



I've been told it will be slotted out for opportunities for media, corporate sponsors and invited guests over the course of the "preview", with AP/DVC filling in any available spots and then surprise opportunities for day visitors to AK ahead of the official opening. Media are invited beginning the 21st, but invited guests and corporate sponsors may receive preview invites to attend as early as the 14-17th.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I've been told it will be slotted out for opportunities for media, corporate sponsors and invited guests over the course of the "preview", with AP/DVC filling in any available spots and then surprise opportunities for day visitors to AK ahead of the official opening. Media are invited beginning the 21st, but invited guests and corporate sponsors may receive preview invites to attend as early as the 14-17th.


Awesome info Keels! Thanks!


----------



## thepops

So with Pandora now rumored to open around Memorial Day, do you think the annual (or semi-annual) price hikes will happen just before then, or much earlier?


----------



## Keels

Universal did theirs already - and doubled-down by announcing an official open date for Volcano Bay.

Which, oddly enough, falls in line with what Disney is looking at for Pandora ...

I think if Disney is going to do one, it's going to be late next year after the 13-month bonus starts to expire for people. Disney is just doing TOO many discounts on tickets - like the 1-park-a-day tickets right now.


----------



## rteetz

thepops said:


> So with Pandora now rumored to open around Memorial Day, do you think the annual (or semi-annual) price hikes will happen just before then, or much earlier?


Who knows. Price hikes are always hard to guess and usually we only get wind of them the night before.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Universal did theirs already - and doubled-down by announcing an official open date for Volcano Bay.
> 
> Which, oddly enough, falls in line with what Disney is looking at for Pandora ...
> 
> I think if Disney is going to do one, it's going to be late next year after the 13-month bonus starts to expire for people. Disney is just doing TOO many discounts on tickets - like the 1-park-a-day tickets right now.


Gotta love theme park wars...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Gotta love theme park wars...



Try being a member of the UOAP group on Facebook ... that makes complaints on the DIS look like nursery-school squabbles.


----------



## Travis B

MamaBelle4 said:


> I know I didn't ask to hide in your luggage, but at 100 pounds, I think I'd have to chop off both legs and at least half an arm.



Right there with ya


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay at Universal will open May 25th.



And they're still pushing it as a third gate and not just a waterpark.  I keep seeing Uni commercials that mention "three parks".


----------



## Keels

Travis B said:


> And they're still pushing it as a third gate and not just a waterpark.  I keep seeing Uni commercials that mention "three parks".



Having toured the construction site and having SEEN the models, they're not wrong. Volcano Bay is, at a BASE level, a water park. But if you think this is an equivalent to Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach ... well, that's just being mean to Volcano Bay. I do think it will be a game-changer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Finding Dory and The Nightmare Before Christmas are coming to Netflix February 1st, 2017


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld's wetsuit penguin gets new feathers.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/seaworlds-wetsuit-penguin-gets-new-coat.html?m=1


----------



## beer dave

eXo said:


> The whole thing about people being offended was just someone speculating.


Sorry-- it was intended sarcasm....


----------



## rteetz

Latest edition of Rumor Round Up!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-january-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Behind the scenes of Hurry Home Lunar New Year 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ebration-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris is gearing up for its big 25th anniversary 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/01/disneyland-paris-update-dlp-25th.html


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
Marvel announces new video game partnered with Square Enix, referred to as "The Avengers Project". 
*
https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/824633368218370049*


----------



## eXo

Oh boy. I'm not sure how I feel about Pandora getting a surprise opening. Mainly for selfish reasons though.

I'm taking a fairly large group on June 1st. It already felt like we were walking a tightrope into crowded territory because we had to wait until a few of the group were out of school. If Pandora hits only a few days before, I can only imagine it is going to lead to a massive increase in attendance for the entire time we are there (and several months afterwards). 

I mean, sure, it is sort of exciting to possibly see Pandora while we are there. But then again, how much will we actually get to see versus stand in line.

No es bueno....


----------



## eXo

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> Marvel announces new video game partnered with Square Enix, referred to as "The Avengers Project".
> *
> https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/824633368218370049*



This reminds me that Avalanche, the guys who made Disney Infinity, were purchased by Warner Bros. and immediately put on the task of developing a Cars 3 game using the same engine that powered Infinity.

I still maintain hope that Traveler's Tales gets their hands on Disney IP's for the Lego Dimensions game...


----------



## sachilles

I think Disney is likely coasting until the opening of Avatar to see the change in attendance. That will determine if they discount more to bring in more people


eXo said:


> Oh boy. I'm not sure how I feel about Pandora getting a surprise opening. Mainly for selfish reasons though.
> 
> I'm taking a fairly large group on June 1st. It already felt like we were walking a tightrope into crowded territory because we had to wait until a few of the group were out of school. If Pandora hits only a few days before, I can only imagine it is going to lead to a massive increase in attendance for the entire time we are there (and several months afterwards).
> 
> I mean, sure, it is sort of exciting to possibly see Pandora while we are there. But then again, how much will we actually get to see versus stand in line.
> 
> No es bueno....


It may mean the other parks are slow, it may work out well, provided you don't go to AK. Could leave plenty of elbow room at night at epcot or MK.


----------



## twebber55

eXo said:


> Oh boy. I'm not sure how I feel about Pandora getting a surprise opening. Mainly for selfish reasons though.
> 
> I'm taking a fairly large group on June 1st. It already felt like we were walking a tightrope into crowded territory because we had to wait until a few of the group were out of school. If Pandora hits only a few days before, I can only imagine it is going to lead to a massive increase in attendance for the entire time we are there (and several months afterwards).
> 
> I mean, sure, it is sort of exciting to possibly see Pandora while we are there. But then again, how much will we actually get to see versus stand in line.
> 
> No es bueno....


im in the same boat but going in early June has never been a big deal to us but if this opens the week before we get there then yep im worried too


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are down around Planet Hollywood 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-walls-come-planet-hollywood-observatory/


----------



## eXo

sachilles said:


> I think Disney is likely coasting until the opening of Avatar to see the change in attendance. That will determine if they discount more to bring in more people
> 
> It may mean the other parks are slow, it may work out well, provided you don't go to AK. Could leave plenty of elbow room at night at epcot or MK.



I considered that, but Pandora opening doesn't just mean the people already *at* Disney will all go to AK, it means throngs of people who love to be at opening events like this will come to Disney World that otherwise wouldn't be there. So it is the standard summer crowd PLUS all the people who came specifically for this. And while AK will take the brunt of the hit, it stands to reason that these extra people will spill over into the other parks, buses, etc....

It's hard to imagine people traveling to DW for this and not spending some time in the other parks as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Keels said:


> Having toured the construction site and having SEEN the models, they're not wrong. Volcano Bay is, at a BASE level, a water park. But if you think this is an equivalent to Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach ... well, that's just being mean to Volcano Bay. I do think it will be a game-changer.



I've never been excited for a water park before...

I can't wait to hear what volcano bay has in store.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James Iglehart's replacement as the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway was named on The View today.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Iglehart's replacement as the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway was named on The View today.



Major Attaway per my search - I get the impression he had been James' standby.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Iglehart's replacement as the Genie in Aladdin on Broadway was named on The View today.





Spacedog1975 said:


> Major Attaway per my search - I get the impression he had been James' standby.



I'm just glad it wasn't Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't Whoopi Goldberg



The way the article I read was written, it suggested as much.  Awful writing style.
I had to re-read it a couple of times to clarify.


----------



## thepops

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm just glad it wasn't Whoopi Goldberg


Well she did get her one line almost right


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal had a successful 2016 and thinks that Volcano Bay will be the world's best water park. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-comcast-earnings-20170126-story.html


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are down around Planet Hollywood
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/photos-walls-come-planet-hollywood-observatory/



Looks good.  Those second floor outdoor covered tables will be a big hit after the sun goes down!


----------



## skier_pete

Keels said:


> Having toured the construction site and having SEEN the models, they're not wrong. Volcano Bay is, at a BASE level, a water park. But if you think this is an equivalent to Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach ... well, that's just being mean to Volcano Bay. I do think it will be a game-changer.



It may be a better water park - but it's still going to be a water park. A large portion of theme park goers simply are not interested in a water park, and certainly won't treat it the same as a theme park.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal had a successful 2016 and thinks that Volcano Bay will be the world's best water park.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-comcast-earnings-20170126-story.html



I just watched the video of it...sure it looks like a good water park, but it still looks an awful lot like a water park.

Edit: Just realized they actually called it "The World's Best _*Water Park*_" in the article. Maybe they are already backing away from the fantasy of it being a third theme park?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> It may be a better water park - but it's still going to be a water park. A large portion of theme park goers simply are not interested in a water park, and certainly won't treat it the same as a theme park.


I agree. I get what they are going for marketing wise calling it a third theme park but most will see right through that. Sure you can have certain things that resemble a theme park but it's still going to be just a water park.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It may be a better water park - but it's still going to be a water park. A large portion of theme park goers simply are not interested in a water park, and certainly won't treat it the same as a theme park.
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video of it...sure it looks like a good water park, but it still looks an awful lot like a water park.


I'm interested to see real video of the entire park rather than CGI video. Universal is very serious about treating this as a theme park. They've maybe got more to this park than we've seen.


----------



## nightshaderose

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks good.  Those second floor outdoor covered tables will be a big hit after the sun goes down!


*Something* was going on there tonight. Looked like an invite only preview? There were people going in/seated on the balcony at 8:30-9ish


----------



## rteetz

nightshaderose said:


> *Something* was going on there tonight. Looked like an invite only preview? There were people going in/seated on the balcony at 8:30-9ish


Yes they've been doing private events. 

Lunch reservations were cancelled tomorrow but dinner is still on from reports.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> I'm interested to see real video of the entire park rather than CGI video. Universal is very serious about treating this as a theme park. They've maybe got more to this park than we've seen.



Everything Uni has released says water park to me.  The map, video.  Even the 'aqua-coaster' looks like a more sophisticated version of the slides that use the big rafts.  Even if it's the best, most well-themed water park in the world (which who knows? maybe it will be), it's still not a legit third gate in my mind.  If there were some revolutionary idea or attraction I feel like they'd be teasing it in the media.  I look forward to seeing it - but like @********** said, some people won't do water parks.  For that reason I don't think it's fair to class it the same as the Studos or IOA.  But it's too early to judge, and I'm sure everyone's expectations will be exceeded just like they were with Kong.  Oh, wait ..... /s

On a less cynical note, this would definitely make me more likely to return to Uni.  They 3-day ticket they mentioned for $250ish feels like a good value to me.  Universal always feels more expensive to me because there's so much less to explore than on WDW's property, but the prices are pretty much the same.  Volcano Bay really does look beautiful, and I could potentially see myself using it like a resort or cruise experience even if I don't do the "attractions".


----------



## MermaidMommy

SureAsLiz said:


> Maybe something for another thread, but I've noticed over the past few weeks that the fireworks in Wishes have changed. Some are missing, some are different.
> When I first noticed some were missing I thought it might have been a technical error, but it's been several weeks now and only seems to be changing more.


I'm curious about this, especially since there were rumors recently about possible changes coming to Wishes soon. Details, anyone?


----------



## jade1

MermaidMommy said:


> I'm curious about this, especially since there were rumors recently about possible changes coming to Wishes soon. Details, anyone?



Went last night. Didn't notice enough to matter IMO.

But agree some have changed. I also felt about 6 were actually "louder" during the show than in the past. Over the years many have gotten much brighter and more color.

Near the end there are 2 really large loud bursts of gold that fill the sky, those were still there but I think the 4 leading up to them changed to more crackly types.


----------



## SureAsLiz

MermaidMommy said:


> I'm curious about this, especially since there were rumors recently about possible changes coming to Wishes soon. Details, anyone?





jade1 said:


> Went last night. Didn't notice enough to matter IMO.
> 
> But agree some have changed. I also felt about 6 were actually "louder" during the show than in the past. Over the years many have gotten much brighter and more color.
> 
> Near the end there are 2 really large loud bursts of gold that fill the sky, those were still there but I think the 4 leading up to them changed to more crackly types.



I'm going to try to get a video in the next week to track out the changes.
Ones I can think of off the top of my head:

The blue stars haven't been appearing
In the Hercules section, the red bursts (it used to be two yellow, two orange, one red) were a smaller red/green ring
When Genie enters, there is no longer a blue trail leading up to his entrance
Some of the big bursts at the end have changed to crackles (some others in the show have changed to crackles as well)

I think there are one or two other differences or moments that just felt off. 

It's not something that will matter to most people, and the show itself isn't changed because of it. But it's a good amount of little changes that add up


----------



## Brocktoon

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> Marvel announces new video game partnered with Square Enix, referred to as "The Avengers Project".
> *
> https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/824633368218370049*



I'm cautiously optimistic that there may finally be a Marvel game on the same level as DC's Arkham games.  The Tomb Raider reboot titles and Deus Ex: Mankind Divided were excellent and that was Crystal Dynamics and Eidos Montreal ... so the talent is there!


----------



## jade1

SureAsLiz said:


> I'm going to try to get a video in the next week to track out the changes.
> Ones I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> The blue stars haven't been appearing
> In the Hercules section, the red bursts (it used to be two yellow, two orange, one red) were a smaller red/green ring
> When Genie enters, there is no longer a blue trail leading up to his entrance
> Some of the big bursts at the end have changed to crackles (some others in the show have changed to crackles as well)
> 
> I think there are one or two other differences or moments that just felt off.
> 
> It's not something that will matter to most people, and the show itself isn't changed because of it. But it's a good amount of little changes that add up



Will look for those thanks.

On a side note, the castle projection is vastly improved IMO, but wish it had Tangled.

The new castle show in the day has really grown on us as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beauty and the Beast preview inside one mans dream.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-the-beast-starting-feb-10-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
What's happening in week 3 of the Festival of the Arts.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars update 

http://micechat.com/151001-star-wars-land-news-whats-title/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland Star Wars update
> 
> http://micechat.com/151001-star-wars-land-news-whats-title/



Maybe I am tainted by comparing to other construction - but seems like this is coming along relatively fast given the scope of the project


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am tainted by comparing to other construction - but seems like this is coming along relatively fast given the scope of the project



I really wouldn't be shocked to see it open in Anaheim before or right near D23 2019. I'm hopeful that the pace of construction over at DHS will accelerate in June once Pandora opens but I am not holding my breath on that until we see something tangible.


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am tainted by comparing to other construction - but seems like this is coming along relatively fast given the scope of the project



They certainly have taken time on large projects before - maybe the fact that they are building 2 of these has cut costs enough to be efficient about it.
Separately - when people suggest a Tomorrowland update for the 50th, I look at the calendar and shake my head.
Maybe they can after all...


----------



## Disneymad1993

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beauty and the Beast preview inside one mans dream.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-the-beast-starting-feb-10-at-disney-parks/



This is too perfect!! We had planned to be at Hollywood Studios on the 10th anyway  Now I can watch an 8 minute clip from the live-action version of my favourite film before it's released!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am tainted by comparing to other construction - but seems like this is coming along relatively fast given the scope of the project



I really think DL is pushing construction to go a lot faster than WDW does.  It's looking like the guardians takeover of the tot will be done in about 6 months, since it shut down in January and will most likely reopen in June or July.  How long did it take WDW to make a new soarin theater or tsmm track?

I'm sure it comes down to management or whoever is willing to fight for a bigger construction budget.

I also wonder if DL feels like they'd get more pushback from locals if they take 5  years to make a new land.  And WDW simply doesn't seem to care about that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really think DL is pushing construction to go a lot faster than WDW does.  It's looking like the guardians takeover of the tot will be done in about 6 months, since it shut down in January and will most likely reopen in June or July.  How long did it take WDW to make a new soarin theater or tsmm track?
> 
> I'm sure it comes down to management or whoever is willing to fight for a bigger construction budget.
> 
> I also wonder if DL feels like they'd get more pushback from locals if they take 5  years to make a new land.  And WDW simply doesn't seem to care about that.



There are also only the 2 parks there so there isn't going to always be new things coming up.  So they sort of have to go faster with each ... but also agree, especially given the impact to the railroad/rivers of america/fantasmic that the locals there wouldn't deal with all that being down for 3-5 years


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am tainted by comparing to other construction - but seems like this is coming along relatively fast given the scope of the project





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really think DL is pushing construction to go a lot faster than WDW does.  It's looking like the guardians takeover of the tot will be done in about 6 months, since it shut down in January and will most likely reopen in June or July.  How long did it take WDW to make a new soarin theater or tsmm track?
> 
> I'm sure it comes down to management or whoever is willing to fight for a bigger construction budget.
> 
> I also wonder if DL feels like they'd get more pushback from locals if they take 5  years to make a new land.  And WDW simply doesn't seem to care about that.





Spacedog1975 said:


> They certainly have taken time on large projects before - maybe the fact that they are building 2 of these has cut costs enough to be efficient about it.
> Separately - when people suggest a Tomorrowland update for the 50th, I look at the calendar and shake my head.
> Maybe they can after all...


Yes Disneyland is farther ahead than WDW. However there are a couple reasons for that. Disneyland has the Rivers of America closed, the train, fantasmic, etc. they want to get that stuff done. 

From what I have heard DL is roughy 6 months ahead of WDW. So we are looking at an early to mid 2019 for Disneyland and a late 2019 for WDW. 

I will say even WDW is moving at a decent pace. 

Toy story for example is moving along quite well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes Disneyland is farther ahead than WDW. However there are a couple reasons for that. Disneyland has the Rivers of America closed, the train, fantasmic, etc. they want to get that stuff done.
> 
> From what I have heard DL is roughy 6 months ahead of WDW. So we are looking at an early to mid 2019 for Disneyland and a late 2019 for WDW.
> 
> I will say even WDW is moving at a decent pace.
> 
> Toy story for example is moving along quite well.



Thanks Ryan - and I didn't mean it specifically of "Disneyland is fast, WDW is slow" just more that in general, in both parks, the projects are moving at a pretty good clip


----------



## DisIsForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beauty and the Beast preview inside one mans dream.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-the-beast-starting-feb-10-at-disney-parks/



Good news. I don't see "one man's dream" as a fastpass option, I suppose it's not needed?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Resort Hotel discount
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/enjoy-a-special-hotel-offer-at-the-disneyland-resort/



Still overpriced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisIsForMe said:


> Good news. I don't see "one man's dream" as a fastpass option, I suppose it's not needed?



no - I've never seen a line waiting to be granted admission to the museum part and then you just have to wait for the next movie to start


----------



## rteetz

DisIsForMe said:


> Good news. I don't see "one man's dream" as a fastpass option, I suppose it's not needed?


Its never been a FP option. The theater doesn't really fill up.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Blizzard Beach to remain closed through the weekend to due cold weather

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-throughout-the-weekend-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach to remain closed through the weekend to due cold weather
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-throughout-the-weekend-due-to-weather.htm



But it's a ski mountain ?????


----------



## Travis B

Y'all are blowing my mind with how you can remember fireworks sequences and notice such small changes.   Maybe I just haven't been enough times yet..

All of this Disneyland talk is making me miss it terribly.


----------



## MommaBerd

saskdw said:


> Still overpriced.



I guess it's all a matter of perspective. The Disneyland Hotel is my most favorite Disney hotel ever! I loved every part of it when we stayed there. And relative to the cost of the WDW Deluxe hotels, it's a good deal IMO.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Merchandise Events in February 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/01/february-2017-disneyland-resort-merchandise-events/


----------



## Travis B

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really think DL is pushing construction to go a lot faster than WDW does.  It's looking like the guardians takeover of the tot will be done in about 6 months, since it shut down in January and will most likely reopen in June or July.  How long did it take WDW to make a new soarin theater or tsmm track?
> 
> I'm sure it comes down to management or whoever is willing to fight for a bigger construction budget.
> 
> I also wonder if DL feels like they'd get more pushback from locals if they take 5  years to make a new land.  And WDW simply doesn't seem to care about that.



I think your third point is spot on - I don't think DL wants to mess with local guests.  It's already pushing it to put Star Wars into Disneyland itself, and I think they want to get it all done quickly and efficiently.  It's kind of like DL answers to shareholders and local guests, whereas WDW really only answers to shareholders at this point (arguably to it's detriment). 

OTOH, WDW also has Pandora, Toy Story, ROL, potential Tomorrowland and Epcot work - other stuff that they need to get started and finished simultaneously.  It's a completely different situation with the sheer volume of stuff in the pipes. 

DL seems more goal-oriented and focused, because they have to be.  WDW has it's fingers in 7 different pies and still can't open a GD nighttime light show, but the parks are still busy - so they don't really get any punishment for the delays, slow progress, etc.  Most guests don't know or don't care.

God I miss Disneyland.


----------



## Q-man

beer dave said:


> Yup-- saw that last weekend--- only three hyenas barking at the pole...... Maybe someone was offended by the implications......however, the jokes still managed to use rhino references......even though there was none..... just not "get the point in the end".....



Poachers? Did they get Wilson on it?


----------



## Travis B

MommaBerd said:


> I guess it's all a matter of perspective. The Disneyland Hotel is my most favorite Disney hotel ever! I loved every part of it when we stayed there. And relative to the cost of the WDW Deluxe hotels, it's a good deal IMO.



It's also prime real estate - it's easy to be in the bubble in FL no matter where you stay.  In CA not so much.  I think it makes it more special.


----------



## DISnewjersey

MommaBerd said:


> I guess it's all a matter of perspective. The Disneyland Hotel is my most favorite Disney hotel ever! I loved every part of it when we stayed there. And relative to the cost of the WDW Deluxe hotels, it's a good deal IMO.



The big difference is location. WDW Deluxe's have benefits such as location in the bubble, themed better than DL (imo), Magical Express, etc. 

DL hotels have so much competition across the street, some of which are really nice properties for a fraction of the price. I really want to stay at a DL hotel, but even with this 25% discount, I can't justify the price. 

Like you said, it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Sybernova

Brocktoon said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that there may finally be a Marvel game on the same level as DC's Arkham games.  The Tomb Raider reboot titles and Deus Ex: Mankind Divided were excellent and that was Crystal Dynamics and Eidos Montreal ... so the talent is there!


Hoping it's closer to Deus Ex, even though it was ridden with bugs. Tomb Raider was like one big quick-time event with intermissions in between the cutscenes.


----------



## Moliphino

DISnewjersey said:


> The big difference is location. WDW Deluxe's have benefits such as location in the bubble, themed better than DL (imo), Magical Express, etc.
> 
> DL hotels have so much competition across the street, some of which are really nice properties for a fraction of the price. I really want to stay at a DL hotel, but even with this 25% discount, I can't justify the price.
> 
> Like you said, it's all a matter of perspective.



That was my feeling, as well. When we started planning I fully intended to stay at a Disney hotel, but the prices were just too much higher than the hotels across the street. Then my aunt offered to let us use her timeshare at one of the nearby hotels for free, so that really made the decision for us.


----------



## cmash95

Keels said:


> I've been told it will be slotted out for opportunities for media, corporate sponsors and invited guests over the course of the "preview", with AP/DVC filling in any available spots and then surprise opportunities for day visitors to AK ahead of the official opening. Media are invited beginning the 21st, but invited guests and corporate sponsors may receive preview invites to attend as early as the 14-17th.


the view will be there sometime in march btw and sure they will be doing some sort of preview but doubt it will be ready that soon


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> the view will be there sometime in march btw and sure they will be doing some sort of preview but doubt it will be ready that soon


We might see a sneak peak at the land much like the Christmas Special but I don't know how much more we get. The only other thing I could see them doing is having a confirmed opening date.


----------



## cmash95

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really think DL is pushing construction to go a lot faster than WDW does.  It's looking like the guardians takeover of the tot will be done in about 6 months, since it shut down in January and will most likely reopen in June or July.  How long did it take WDW to make a new soarin theater or tsmm track?
> 
> I'm sure it comes down to management or whoever is willing to fight for a bigger construction budget.
> 
> I also wonder if DL feels like they'd get more pushback from locals if they take 5  years to make a new land.  And WDW simply doesn't seem to care about that.


building codes are different as well as inspections and contractors available. there is alot of construction going on in orlando area and disney has to share contractors and safety inspectors with the rest of them. part of the reason that restaurants are taking so long to open is that they have to pass inspection on every aspect before they can move on and when you have so many permits filed you have to wait.


----------



## cmash95

btw star wars land has been pushed back in DL. it was supposed to open december 2018 and now the scuttlebutt is spring 2019. and i think our aim is still summer2019 . part of the reason Dl is pushing things is that Bob Chapek was brought in to keep these projects on time and on or under budget. He is a big bean counter and also the reason for the crazy cuts at WDW. He wants to keep operating costs as low as possible while bringing in as much revenue.


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> btw star wars land has been pushed back in DL. it was supposed to open december 2018 and now the scuttlebutt is spring 2019. and i think our aim is still summer2019 . part of the reason Dl is pushing things is that Bob Chapek was brought in to keep these projects on time and on or under budget. He is a big bean counter and also the reason for the crazy cuts at WDW. He wants to keep operating costs as low as possible while bringing in as much revenue.


I mentioned that earlier. Early to mid 2019 for DL. Summer to late 2019 for DHS.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Planet Hollywood Observatory opens

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-springs-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## Pete M

Q-man said:


> Poachers? Did they get Wilson on it?




 that's funny right there


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Full look at the now open Planet Hollywood Observatory. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/plan...t-hollywood-observatory-opening-day/29541.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Hurt who voiced The Horned King in the black cauldron and played a large role in Harry Potter has passed away.

https://t.co/cxTGW6kAwR


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Hurt who voiced someone in the black cauldron and played a large role in Harry Potter.
> 
> https://t.co/cxTGW6kAwR



RIP Ollivander


----------



## rteetz




----------



## writerguyfl

cmash95 said:


> building codes are different as well as inspections and contractors available. there is alot of construction going on in orlando area and disney has to share contractors and safety inspectors with the rest of them. part of the reason that restaurants are taking so long to open is that they have to pass inspection on every aspect before they can move on and when you have so many permits filed you have to wait.



Complete speculation, but I'd guess that there are many more construction companies and people qualified to do this type of work in Southern California (population 22 million) compared to Central Florida (population 8 million).


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Sleeping Beauty was released 58 years ago today!


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Sleeping Beauty was released 58 years ago today!



It's fascinating to me that this classic was considered a box office failure back in the day. It's one of Disney's most stunning animated films ever. Maleficent alone is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Review 
*
Blog Mickey review of Planet Hollywood Observatory 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/review-planet-hollywood-observatory-opens-disney-springs/


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> It's fascinating to me that this classic was considered a box office failure back in the day. It's one of Disney's most stunning animated films ever. Maleficent alone is quite an accomplishment.


Some pretty decent tunes as well.


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Hurt who voiced someone in the black cauldron and played a large role in Harry Potter.
> 
> https://t.co/cxTGW6kAwR



He played The Horned King in The Black Cauldron.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

rteetz said:


> *Review
> *
> Blog Mickey review of Planet Hollywood Observatory
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/01/review-planet-hollywood-observatory-opens-disney-springs/


I'm so disappointed... I think it could have been done so much better.
They should have committed to the vintage observatory theme with all of the furniture and such (including those ugly railings) (and especially the carpet), and more 'mood' lighting. I don't have high hopes that the projections (originally the best part of the concept art) will ever be finished.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> I'm so disappointed... I think it could have been done so much better.
> They should have committed to the vintage observatory theme with all of the furniture and such (including those ugly railings) (and especially the carpet), and more 'mood' lighting. I don't have high hopes that the projections (originally the best part of the concept art) will ever be finished.



Fully agree - it's like they didn't want to fully commit and still have a bunch of the old props and costumes so it is like half two things which makes it nothing really

I could see the outside bar area being pretty cool and popular though


----------



## Pascal3

********** said:


> IT sounds like a big reason for the crowds are the extended school breaks in Florida school districts. The fact of the matter is - while breaks in Northern states have some moderate effect on crowds, they are rarely going to make WDW seem overly crowded. What makes big crowds in WDW is the calendar for Florida and also the surrounding states. (Most Georgia and South Carolina but also Mississippi and Alabama to a lesser degree.) For instance, we live in the NY and our kids don't start school until after labor day. Going to Disney the week before labor day is very low crowds, because even though many school districts in the North haven't started yet, the Southern schools all have.  The same goes for Presidents day week - while the weekend itself is fairly busy, the week of is really not bad, because even though many Northern schools are off, southern schools are not.
> 
> The fact is, Disney attendance is still dominated by people that live within a 8 hour drive. These are people that can still take a fairly affordable trip to Disney, and therefore there's a broader range of income families that can afford these trips. (A family of 4 from Chicago has to add $1500 or more to the trip cost just to get there, not to mention rental car / parking / etc.)


Even though we are asking for it coming from Portland, Oregon the cost is huge compared to our family in Pennsylvania. We regularly go to Disneyland considering 5 days comes in at around 2-3K depending on the hotel, and WDW comes in at the 7-9K range but we usually stay 10 days due to the distance. But we love WDW and try to visit as often as we can. So I see what you're saying for the 8 hour drive people, we would be there so much more often!


----------



## Travis B

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> I'm so disappointed... I think it could have been done so much better.
> They should have committed to the vintage observatory theme with all of the furniture and such (including those ugly railings) (and especially the carpet), and more 'mood' lighting. I don't have high hopes that the projections (originally the best part of the concept art) will ever be finished.



I didn't know if it was just me - apparently not.  I really have no attachment to Planet Hollywood one way or another but I agree that this does not live up to the potential of the theme.  A lot of the decor reminded me of Tomorrowland (not a good thing...)


----------



## Pascal3

Travis B said:


> I didn't know if it was just me - apparently not.  I really have no attachment to Planet Hollywood one way or another but I agree that this does not live up to the potential of the theme.  A lot of the decor reminded me of Tomorrowland (not a good thing...)


I have no attachment either, when I was younger I remember being so confused at what it was and it always smelled terrible walking past it. I wonder why then even kept it around?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited edition Beauty and the Beast Magicband 

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/01/29/beauty-beast-limited-edition-magic-band-now-available/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited edition Beauty and the Beast Magicband
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/01/29/beauty-beast-limited-edition-magic-band-now-available/



Where's the Beast?


----------



## kennythepirate

Tigger's ally said:


> Where's the Beast?


Not on there because it's an Emma Watson MagicBand


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fantasia pool at All Star Movies will be closed February 6-10

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/fantasia-pool-closed-february-610-at.html


----------



## luisov

Oh, well... Nevermind.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/151057-disneyland-photo-update-past-present-future/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Edison construction update 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/pi-update-around-edison.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Edison construction update
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/01/pi-update-around-edison.html?m=1



really excited for what this place can be ... really hoping it isn't a let down


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> really excited for what this place can be ... really hoping it isn't a let down



I'm with you - ANY kind of nightly entertainment would be preferable over what is there now.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disneyland opens Royal 21 restaurant - $1250 per person!

http://robbreport.com/fine-dining/r...vate-dining-experience-secret-disney-location

https://www.21royaldisneyland.com/


----------



## saskdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Disneyland opens Royal 21 restaurant - $1250 per person!
> 
> http://robbreport.com/fine-dining/r...vate-dining-experience-secret-disney-location
> 
> https://www.21royaldisneyland.com/



I'm looking forward to LOL's review!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this was already posted but saw a story about Disney filing a patent titled "Sensing and Managing Vehicle Behavior Based on Occupant Awareness"

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...-alter-rides-immediately-based.html?ana=yahoo

seems like a cool idea if it works well - tone down the trills/scares .... or maybe for a "game" like ride (TSMM, maybe what one of the Star Wars rides will be) adjust the difficulty if they can tell the rider is getting frustrated


----------



## Budshark

*NEWS*

DisneyQuest dies July 3...
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyquest-at-disney-springs-to-close-july-3/

Edit... saw the thread tried to quote a link here, that doesn't work, so find it yourself if interested.


----------



## rteetz

Budshark said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> DisneyQuest dies July 3...
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyquest-at-disney-springs-to-close-july-3/


Surprised the NBA Experience is still a thing. 

And we have a thread about this news already started


----------



## Emperor Maus

Interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach reopens Wednesday however runoff Rapids will remain closed for refurb indefinitely

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...izzard-beach-closed-indefinitely-maintenance/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> I'm looking forward to LOL's review!!



You better load up on snacks and magazines...

...it's gonna be awhile.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach reopens Wednesday however runoff Rapids will remain closed for refurb indefinitely
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...izzard-beach-closed-indefinitely-maintenance/



Which one is runoff rapids again?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Which one is runoff rapids again?


Honestly I don't know, one of the slides. I've never been to Blizzard Beach myself.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Honestly I don't know, one of the slides. I've never been to Blizzard Beach myself.



You should go...they have a section dedicated to wolverines, in honor of your home state of Michigan...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Runoff rapids are the tube slides on the back of the mountain...

I'm way too old to walk up that many steps anyway


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You should go...they have a section dedicated to wolverines, in honor of your home state of Michigan...


The Wolverines are a rival to the much better Badgers


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Illuminations made its debut at Epcot in 1988.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Expansion and renovation work at Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/01/cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe-expanding-at.html


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> The next 10 years were all Pixar dominated and also included the demise of Eisner. Which reminds me, I bought Disney War which I need to read.



Read it twice


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Read it twice


If only I had the time, college textbooks have been my main reading material.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> If only I had the time, college textbooks have been my main reading material.



State school?

Don't bother...it worked for me.  You have to let them get some dust on them before you learn to appreciate them anyway


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> State school?
> 
> Don't bother...it worked for me.  You have to let them get some dust on them before you learn to appreciate them anyway


Nope, private.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Nope, private.



Ouch...need me to send you a check?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ouch...need me to send you a check?


Yes please


----------



## mikepizzo

*Newsb*

‘Avatar 5’ Script Finished With Filming Beginning In August; Will ‘Avatar 2’ Be Delayed Again?

Performance capture for Avatar 2 starts in August 2017.  If they want to hit a December 2018 release date, that only gives them sixteen months.  Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

mikepizzo said:


> *Newsb*
> 
> ‘Avatar 5’ Script Finished With Filming Beginning In August; Will ‘Avatar 2’ Be Delayed Again?
> 
> Performance capture for Avatar 2 starts in August 2017.  If they want to hit a December 2018 release date, that only gives them sixteen months.  Time will tell I suppose.


And it will still come out before Pandora opens


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yes please



I'm good for $10


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney Imagineering College Design competition winners

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...etition-challenges-next-generation-of-makers/

Their hourglass concept was really cool as well as some of the other finalists concepts in the competition.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


>


I love this so much. This is some really cool advertising for Disney Springs, especially for stores I have never thought of going in


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney changing the club penguin platform

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/original-club-penguin-game-being-replaced-with-new-platform/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney changing the club penguin platform
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/original-club-penguin-game-being-replaced-with-new-platform/


 Aww. Memories


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie's Seasonal Dine to now include lunch and dinner

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/holl...nal-dine-to-include-both-lunch-and-dinner.htm


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie's Seasonal Dine to now include lunch and dinner
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/holl...nal-dine-to-include-both-lunch-and-dinner.htm



Hopefully I can grab my June ADR for the fantasmic dining package tomorrow as well! Finally some answers


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney changing the club penguin platform
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/original-club-penguin-game-being-replaced-with-new-platform/



Kinda sad to see it go. My kids were into it for a while. I always thought they never really marketed it enough. It could have been bigger, especially if given some type of presence in the parks - such as something in Innoventions instead of the PS3 games.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie's Seasonal Dine to now include lunch and dinner
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/holl...nal-dine-to-include-both-lunch-and-dinner.htm



WOW! So only Disney Jr. @ breakfast.


----------



## rteetz

monique5 said:


> WOW! So only Disney Jr. @ breakfast.


Well the rumor is that the Disney junior characters will be changing this year at the stage show so maybe they are working on phasing it out.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Well the rumor is that the Disney junior characters will be changing this year at the stage show so maybe they are working on phasing it out.


I kinda wish they wouldn't change it. I really like the use of puppets in the show. They should just change the puppets and scenes except for the entire thing. It seems like a really cool experience for little ones


----------



## mikepizzo

*Rumor*

Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort

lolwut?  A little early for April Fool's Jokes, don't you think?


----------



## Roxyfire

mikepizzo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort
> 
> lolwut?  A little early for April Fool's Jokes, don't you think?



"Chapek feels as if the Four Seasons Resort Orlando is putting them to shame when it comes to what a luxury resort on-property should be. So, what’s the solution? To completely gut the 28-year-old Magic Kingdom area resort, of course." Someone did tell Bobby that you do have to spend money in a venture like this right?


----------



## mikepizzo

Roxyfire said:


> "Chapek feels as if the Four Seasons Resort Orlando is putting them to shame when it comes to what a luxury resort on-property should be. So, what’s the solution? To completely gut the 28-year-old Magic Kingdom area resort, of course." Someone did tell Bobby that you do have to spend money in a venture like this right?



I can understand wanting to change _some_ things.  Eventually new things become old and fresh things become stale.  Instead of spending the money it would take to completely gut the entire hotel, why not put a portion of that money into breathing life into the existing theme.  Kind of seems like throwing the baby out with the bathwater.

"What's that hunny?  The refridgerator stopped working?  Better buy a new house."

Maybe I'm just being naive.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort
> 
> lolwut?  A little early for April Fool's Jokes, don't you think?




Until this is said by a stronger source I'm not even going to possibly believe it. I do believe Chapek has a problem with wanting to squeeze out profits but in order to do this they would have to spend major money and I don't think that's going to happen. Imagine the prices they would charge.


----------



## Budshark

Ahhh... business mentality today.

Make cost cuts to hit aggressive budget target.
Make big bet with your name on it.
Be rewarded for having cost control and innovative mindset.
Move on with bonus and career before impacts of either of those legacy items can be measured.

Grow, nurture, evolve, develop have not been in the business vocabulary for a while - quick returns, cost cutting, big risky bets are in.  I won't comment about that carrying over to the political world.


----------



## sachilles

It seems they could build a new on a different spot on the monorail for less I would guess(despite ground issues). 
Maybe the writer is confused with CBR?


----------



## mikepizzo

Funny how certain people garner a type of perception within niche communities.  No matter what "scene" one is in, there are always people like that.  I don't know John from Joe in this Disney blogger community.  It's all a tad fascinating to me.


----------



## pepperandchips

mikepizzo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort
> 
> lolwut?  A little early for April Fool's Jokes, don't you think?



If they actually did a serious refurb of the lobby and public spaces (bathrooms, restaurants, shops) I would welcome this change wholeheartedly. They just did a refurb on the guest rooms within the last 5 years so I can't see them "gutting" the actual guest rooms but the public spaces need help. We love the restaurants at the GF but at breakfast in the Grand Floridian Cafe in September I couldn't help but remark on how many times the trim had obviously been painted over and the "aesthetic choices" of the carpet, furniture, and wallpaper. The Villas building is evidence of what could be done to freshen up the GF while keeping the Victorian theme. (Admittedly biased since I own VGF points and love it very much). But it just goes to show what "Victorian inspired" meant in 2014 versus "Victorian by way of Laura Ashley" as the main building's decor strikes me. It's hard to imagine paying those rates - while the actual guest rooms look nice, the public spaces are approaching cringe-worthy in my estimation and I can't believe Disney hasn't already done an overhaul to bring the public spaces up to the "modern" standard in the Poly and the CR (no matter my personal opinion of the theming in those resorts, they definitely do not feel as dated as the GF). 

TL;DR hope there's a kernel of truth in this story to modernize the Grand Floridian lobby.


----------



## jbeyes

mikepizzo said:


> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort



Seems like The Contemporary would be a better candidate. I know that's what it's supposed to be, but it seems dated and could use a good redo to compete with the Four Seasons.


----------



## mikepizzo

jbeyes said:


> Seems like The Contemporary would be a better candidate. I know that's what it's supposed to be, but it seems dated and could use a good redo to compete with the Four Seasons.



Is 1971 Contemporary now considered retro-chic?  Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## sachilles

dismantling the building over an operating monorail deck? Wouldn't want the project managers role on that one.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Funny how certain people garner a type of perception within niche communities.  No matter what "scene" one is in, there are always people like that.  I don't know John from Joe in this Disney blogger community.  It's all a tad fascinating to me.


It kind of fascinates me too. 

Tom runs WDWNT, he is friends with Josh who runs EasyWDW. 

Then you have Inside the Magic, The Dis, BigFatPanda, Mousesteps, WDW Radio, WDWMagic, and Blog Mickey.

WDWMagic and WDWNT have gone head to head for as long as I have been on Disney sites. Each of them claims they steal from one another. 

WDWNT also claims The Dis steals from him. 

BigFatPanda and Inside the Magic are friends, Mousesteps and Blog Mickey kind of mind their own business. 

WDW Radio is kind of laughed at in the community.


----------



## linzbear

HeroOfWDW said:


> I kinda wish they wouldn't change it. I really like the use of puppets in the show. They should just change the puppets and scenes except for the entire thing. It seems like a really cool experience for little ones


The shows on the channel change too, though.  I mean, Handy Manny is still at Play & Dine and he hasn't been on morning programming in 6 years.  And the 4 shows with the puppets have evolved - Mickey now is Mickey and the Roadster Racers, Doc McStuffins now "works" at a toy hospital, not her backyard, Sophia has a pink amulet and does something with a hidden library, and Jake is now Captain Jake.  

It's all outdated.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> It kind of fascinates me too.
> 
> Tom runs WDWNT, he is friends with Josh who runs EasyWDW.
> 
> Then you have Inside the Magic, The Dis, BigFatPanda, Mousesteps, WDW Radio, WDWMagic, and Blog Mickey.
> 
> WDWMagic and WDWNT have gone head to head for as long as I have been on Disney sites. Each of them claims they steal from one another.
> 
> WDWNT also claims The Dis steals from him.
> 
> BigFatPanda and Inside the Magic are friends, Mousesteps and Blog Mickey kind of mind their own business.
> 
> WDW Radio is kind of laughed at in the community.


 This stinks . I love The DIS and WDWNT SO MUCH . I am constantly listening to both of their podcasts. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

HeroOfWDW said:


> This stinks . I love The DIS and WDWNT SO MUCH . I am constantly listening to both of their podcasts. Why can't we all just get along?



Perhaps because they're all perpetratin'?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> If they actually did a serious refurb of the lobby and public spaces (bathrooms, restaurants, shops) I would welcome this change wholeheartedly. They just did a refurb on the guest rooms within the last 5 years so I can't see them "gutting" the actual guest rooms but the public spaces need help. We love the restaurants at the GF but at breakfast in the Grand Floridian Cafe in September I couldn't help but remark on how many times the trim had obviously been painted over and the "aesthetic choices" of the carpet, furniture, and wallpaper. The Villas building is evidence of what could be done to freshen up the GF while keeping the Victorian theme. (Admittedly biased since I own VGF points and love it very much). But it just goes to show what "Victorian inspired" meant in 2014 versus "Victorian by way of Laura Ashley" as the main building's decor strikes me. It's hard to imagine paying those rates - while the actual guest rooms look nice, the public spaces are approaching cringe-worthy in my estimation and I can't believe Disney hasn't already done an overhaul to bring the public spaces up to the "modern" standard in the Poly and the CR (no matter my personal opinion of the theming in those resorts, they definitely do not feel as dated as the GF).
> 
> TL;DR hope there's a kernel of truth in this story to modernize the Grand Floridian lobby.



I agree with you and wonder if that could attract some people who view it as stodgy or "can't let my kids touch anything or make any noise" ... and still be super nice and high-end, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> dismantling the building over an operating monorail deck? Wouldn't want the project managers role on that one.



and pretty sure the executives wouldn't want to see the bill for doing that


----------



## rteetz

Love the movie/song discussion guys but we need to either move on or move it to a new thread. If we want a new thread I can do that.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> Well the rumor is that the Disney junior characters will be changing this year at the stage show so maybe they are working on phasing it out.



Well that makes sense. We only do the breakfast any way, or dinner, but it was nice prior to M&G with Sophia, Doc & Jake. When we 1st started going, that was the only place to meet them. When we went during Halloween, the M&G lines were not long at all compared to previous visits. With M&G you don't actually need B/L now, except for HM, and as OP mentioned he's dated. DD8 could take it or leave it now. During Halloween we were only able to do dinner, so did F! Dining & DD enjoyed Minnie Seasonal Dine.


----------



## rteetz

New Pandora aerials in the Aerials at WDW thread.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

rteetz said:


> Well the rumor is that the Disney junior characters will be changing this year at the stage show so maybe they are working on phasing it out.





HeroOfWDW said:


> I kinda wish they wouldn't change it. I really like the use of puppets in the show. They should just change the puppets and scenes except for the entire thing. It seems like a really cool experience for little ones


I expect they would just change the scenes and characters to keep up with the TV shows and still keep the basic stage/puppet show concept. I believe the last time the show changed they removed Little Einsteins and Winnie the Pooh to add Doc McStuffins and Sophia.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Read it twice


I'm right with you.  Grabs your attention if your into that stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Power Outage at Epcot

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/apparent-power-outage-closes-majority-of-attractions-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I'm right with you.  Grabs your attention if your into that stuff.


Well I started it last night and it's quite good so far. I'm surprised Katzenburg was in politics before getting into the movie business.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Well I started it last night and it's quite good so far. I'm surprised Katzenburg was in politics before getting into the movie business.


Once you're done you me and LOL will form a book club for discussion.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort to Be Gutted to Become Modern Luxury Resort
> 
> lolwut?  A little early for April Fool's Jokes, don't you think?



Well this is complete bull...a evidence as always that "insiders" will say anything to pass the time.

But they are likely right that bob has asked why four seasons is better...

Which the simple response likely was: "because they care about providing service at an expected level, don't hire out of a generic hiring pool, have more than 3 days of training, and don't streamline the menus at the restaurants...
We rely on our red roof, the choo choo, Mary poppins asking how your eggs are, and that mad hatter dump bucket for the kids"

...then they had a light lunch and never brought it up again.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Once you're done you me and LOL will form a book club for discussion.



I'll bring puff pastries and my red hat


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Well this is complete bull...a evidence as always that "insiders" will say anything to pass the time.
> 
> But they are likely right that bob has asked why four seasons is better...
> 
> Which the simple response likely was: "because they care about providing service at an expected level, don't hire out of a generic hiring pool, have more than 3 days of training, and don't streamline the menus at the restaurants...
> We rely on our red roof, the choo choo, Mary poppins asking how your eggs are, and that mad hatter dump bucket for the kids"
> 
> ...then they had a light lunch and never brought it up again.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Well this is complete bull...a evidence as always that "insiders" will say anything to pass the time.
> 
> But they are likely right that bob has asked why four seasons is better...
> 
> Which the simple response likely was: "because they care about providing service at an expected level, don't hire out of a generic hiring pool, have more than 3 days of training, and don't streamline the menus at the restaurants...
> We rely on our red roof, the choo choo, Mary poppins asking how your eggs are, and that mad hatter dump bucket for the kids"
> 
> ...then they had a light lunch and never brought it up again.


Did you miss the 3+ Page thread after this rumor came out? 

It's WDWNT they report a lot of crap like this. I'll never consider them credible.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Did you miss the 3+ Page thread after this rumor came out?
> 
> It's WDWNT they report a lot of crap like this. I'll never consider them credible.



Did you miss my first line?  It's the the same point as always (typo aside)

There are no people in the know leaking anything of value out...it's all
Low or middle level nobody's with too much self importance or worse...

You'll eventually get around to this...unless you become jim hill or that clown that ran another site rhyming with "Epcot" that tried to build a fortune off plugging travel agencies on his site.

By the way...more power to you if you can make money blogging...to be clear...no fault in that.


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney Imagineering College Design competition winners
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...etition-challenges-next-generation-of-makers/
> 
> Their hourglass concept was really cool as well as some of the other finalists concepts in the competition.[/QUOTE
> 
> Great to see my alma mater win the competition! Go Cyclones!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.



...the important question:  how will this affect my Wishes dessert party?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...the important question:  how will this affect my Wishes dessert party?


It will probably go up $10 because they can get away with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because *everyone else around them is doing it*. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.



um, you spelled "due to guest demand" wrong 

That's kinda crappy as they are pushing these benefits as a reason to stay on site and to justify the added expense .... and I am assuming these won't come with a price reduction

I don't get why they don't just jack up the price a bit more to make the fee more hidden and then they can still advertise that you get the added benefit with no resort fee  (I know the issue is for price comparison on things like price line where they don't include the fees when doing the comparison)


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.



If they start adding resort fees, it will make the Swan and Dolphin much more appealing, and some of the Bonnet Creek resorts as well...


----------



## LSLS

They add those fees I can promise you I won't be on site again.  Sure others charge those fees.m which helps keep me away from those hotels.  You are now going to have a Hilton charging  the same price as the All Stars Movie and expect me to pay comparable resort and parking fee on top of that?  Out of your mind.  The Disney Spirngs hotel loop must be jumping up and down with excitement.


----------



## j2thomason

LSLS said:


> They add those fees I can promise you I won't be on site again.  Sure others charge those fees.m which helps keep me away from those hotels.  You are now going to have a Hilton charging  the same price as the All Stars Movie and expect me to pay comparable resort and parking fee on top of that?  Out of your mind.  The Disney Spirngs hotel loop must be jumping up and down with excitement.


I think it would be smarter of them to just raise the price to accomodate the fees. Then no one really notices. The fees really make people mad. I can't stand to stay at a 4-5 star resort and then they nickle and dime me over parking and internet fees.


----------



## mcd2745

j2thomason said:


> I think it would be smarter of them to just raise the price to accomodate the fees. Then no one really notices. The fees really make people mad. I can't stand to stay at a 4-5 star resort and then they nickle and dime me over parking and internet fees.



But then when a room discount is offered, the "built-in fee" also gets discounted. If they keep it separate, then the fee isn't discounted. So let's say they offer a 25% room discount. If before the discount, the room is $300 plus a $20 fee nightly, after the discount it is $225 + $20 = $245. If they just made the room $320 nightly, then after the discount it would be $240. So they lose $5 per night. I'm sure this is a big part of their motivation to add fees - that they are not subject to discounts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

j2thomason said:


> I think it would be smarter of them to just raise the price to accomodate the fees. Then no one really notices. The fees really make people mad. I can't stand to stay at a 4-5 star resort and then they nickle and dime me over parking and internet fees.



especially when they aren't optional.  It would be one thing if they were extra charges that if you didn't want internet or access to the spa/gym or something then you didn't pay, but they are always mandatory/automatic 

I think the big thing is that for those places like priceline or others that compare prices it is based only on the base cost (before any fees) so I think that is one thing Disney doesn't like in that their "all in " price gets compared to another hotel before the fees


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sweettears said:


> Once you're done you me and LOL will form a book club for discussion.



Ooh we should start book threads!



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.



If this happens I guarantee I'm done with on site.  I'm already leaning that way. Disney please stop making me hate you.


----------



## Reddog1134

mikepizzo said:


> I can understand wanting to change _some_ things.  Eventually new things become old and fresh things become stale.  Instead of spending the money it would take to completely gut the entire hotel, why not put a portion of that money into breathing life into the existing theme.  Kind of seems like throwing the baby out with the bathwater.
> 
> "What's that hunny?  The refridgerator stopped working?  Better buy a new house."
> 
> Maybe I'm just being naive.



Didn't read the article, but isn't the main problem (the reason GF never got 5-stars or whatever) the service and NOT the venue?


----------



## mikepizzo

Reddog1134 said:


> Didn't read the article, but isn't the main problem (the reason GF never got 5-stars or whatever) the service and NOT the venue?



I have no idea.  Can't answer that, unfortunately.  I've never stayed at any deluxe resorts either, so I wouldn't even have a comparison.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mcd2745 said:


> But then when a room discount is offered, the "built-in fee" also gets discounted. If they keep it separate, then the fee isn't discounted. So let's say they offer a 25% room discount. If before the discount, the room is $300 plus a $20 fee nightly, after the discount it is $225 + $20 = $245. If they just made the room $320 nightly, then after the discount it would be $240. So they lose $5 per night. I'm sure this is a big part of their motivation to add fees - that they are not subject to discounts.


Well yes and no. You really don't have to structure your discount to be off the total price per night. 

For example I get a 10% discount with AAA off of my Sprint bill....except that discount is only off of the $30 per month that I pay for unlimited data. It's not 10% off my entire bill just off of the portion that is eligible for the discount. 

A lot of the subsequent reaction would come down to marketing.

Using your example: You say your room rate is $320 which includes a $20 resort fee is going to likely go over better than if the room rate is advertised at $300 but then you have to add in a $20 resort fee. It would also be easier to say in the fine print that your 25% room discount is valid only off of the portion of the room rate less any taxes or fees. Most people are used to that type of language and understand how discounts work on a base level. In the end using your example the room rate would be $245 which includes the resort fee of $20.00. 

*This is most people of course there will always be the few that won't get any way they do it*

I'm in the camp of raise the price and include it in there if there has to be a resort fee and said as such last year when the rumor was there as well.


----------



## Ninja Mom

I'd like to put forth some of the *rumors *I'd like to see:

*Disney introduces complimentary beverage service for the Magical Express. Guests can expect to drink their way to their respective resorts while enjoying "complimentary" beverages that justify those newly installed resort fees. Liquid refreshment includes premium whiskeys and champagnes, bourbon that is aged so extensively that it is older than dirt and Nescafe instant coffee from 1973.

*In an effort to thank the guests for dining at the over-priced food courts in the "Value" resorts Disney is offering, for a limited time only, metal utensils and porcelain plates. Now guests can eat their $17 happy meal hamburgers on the same type of china that they have at home!

*You've asked for it and now you've got it! Disney announces resort hot tubs that are actually hot. Now our guests can luxuriate in hot tubs that are heated to a steaming 78 degrees. At those temperatures don't stay in too long... we wouldn't want you to suffer from hypothermia.

*News Bulletin! In an effort to provide our guests with services commensurate with the rates that we charge, as well as justifying those  RUMORED (LOL, LOL, LOL, ROTFLMAO, etc.) RESORT FEES, Disney introduces serve yourself housekeeping carts! These are the same serve yourself housekeeping carts that the Disney Resort Guest has had to rely on for years but now we are hiding them in more accessible places! There is no longer a need to do an embarrassing grab and go to service your room care needs. Now you can feel free to linger over the sad assortment of stained towels and .25 ounce personal care products. #ThanksResortFees!

I think with all the poor decisions impacting the parks these days it's only a matter of time until we see some of those poor decisions impacting the resorts.

~NM


----------



## Travis B

Sweettears said:


> Once you're done you me and LOL will form a book club for discussion.




Aaaaacctttuuuaalllllyyy, I would love to see a board with Disney book suggestions/discussions.  There's a lot of history I would like to learn about, and while a Micheal Bowling in particular and some others give book recs, I don't always listen to the podcasts or write the suggestions down when I hear them.  This may already exist here in some form that I'm not aware of...


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.



As in parking fees at the parks for on-site guests?

As far as resort fees, for the love of God just put it in the price of my room.  If I don't see it I won't be pissed off.


----------



## skier_pete

Travis B said:


> As in parking fees at the parks for on-site guests?
> 
> As far as resort fees, for the love of God just put it in the price of my room.  If I don't see it I won't be pissed off.



Yes - I'm confused by this - are you talking parking fees for resort guests at RESORTS, or parking fees for resort guests at PARKS. Neither one would affect me since we've never had a car there, but they seem to me to be two very different things. (A parking fee at the PARKS could be avoided by using the Disney Transportation system as provided, the parking Fees at RESORTS would be unavoidable.) 

I've never really gotten the concept of the resort fees - other than as a way to raise rates without raising rates.


----------



## LSLS

********** said:


> Yes - I'm confused by this - are you talking parking fees for resort guests at RESORTS, or parking fees for resort guests at PARKS. Neither one would affect me since we've never had a car there, but they seem to me to be two very different things. (A parking fee at the PARKS could be avoided by using the Disney Transportation system as provided, the parking Fees at RESORTS would be unavoidable.)
> 
> I've never really gotten the concept of the resort fees - other than as a way to raise rates without raising rates.



A lot of resorts charge a resort fee and a self parking fee, my guess is this is what is meant.


----------



## skier_pete

LSLS said:


> Also what BS to start charging fees for somethin
> 
> 
> A lot of resorts charge a resort fee and a self parking fee, my guess is this is what is meant.



Oh I know resort fees are common, I just think they are funny is all. 

The self-parking fee at the resorts wouldn't surprise me. I wonder how many people it would actually turn off. As I said, we've never had a car on property, and I have no desire to have one, so that fee could hardly matter less for me.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

********** said:


> Oh I know resort fees are common, I just think they are funny is all.
> 
> The self-parking fee at the resorts wouldn't surprise me. I wonder how many people it would actually turn off. As I said, we've never had a car on property, and I have no desire to have one, so that fee could hardly matter less for me.



Unless they charge a catch all resort fee that includes parking whether you use it or not.


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> As in parking fees at the parks for on-site guests?
> 
> As far as resort fees, for the love of God just put it in the price of my room.  If I don't see it I won't be pissed off.





********** said:


> Yes - I'm confused by this - are you talking parking fees for resort guests at RESORTS, or parking fees for resort guests at PARKS. Neither one would affect me since we've never had a car there, but they seem to me to be two very different things. (A parking fee at the PARKS could be avoided by using the Disney Transportation system as provided, the parking Fees at RESORTS would be unavoidable.)
> 
> I've never really gotten the concept of the resort fees - other than as a way to raise rates without raising rates.



Sorry about that. This would be for parking at the resorts. If you were going to be staying or dining at a resort you would have to pay to park.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Sorry about that. This would be for parking at the resorts. If you were going to be staying or dining at a resort you would have to pay to park.



This will be such a pain if it happens.
I have no desire to pay to park to eat dinner. Oftentimes when I work late I will head over to a resort and grab a snack from their food court. Rather than seeing more money from me, I will just stop going to the resort.
I'm a small demographic, but that's still lost revenue.

Maybe it will be like Universal where Fl Residents are allowed in after certain hours, but I definitely see this having a negative impact on resort restaurants


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> This will be such a pain if it happens.
> I have no desire to pay to park to eat dinner. Oftentimes when I work late I will head over to a resort and grab a snack from their food court. Rather than seeing more money from me, I will just stop going to the resort.
> I'm a small demographic, but that's still lost revenue.
> 
> Maybe it will be like Universal where Fl Residents are allowed in after certain hours, but I definitely see this having a negative impact on resort restaurants


The rumor did say that having reservations at resort restaurants might still get free parking but something like going to a food court would likely need you to pay unfortunately.


----------



## LSLS

SureAsLiz said:


> This will be such a pain if it happens.
> I have no desire to pay to park to eat dinner. Oftentimes when I work late I will head over to a resort and grab a snack from their food court. Rather than seeing more money from me, I will just stop going to the resort.
> I'm a small demographic, but that's still lost revenue.
> 
> Maybe it will be like Universal where Fl Residents are allowed in after certain hours, but I definitely see this having a negative impact on resort restaurants



I doubt it is a small demographic, I can't imagine how they see this as a good idea.


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> I doubt it is a small demographic, I can't imagine how they see this as a good idea.


Because Disney wants to increase profit margins.


----------



## dlavender

I think adding resort fees will be a mistake for WDW.  

Perhaps they are becoming embarrassed for what they are charging for rooms, and just have to find another way to raise rates.  

I mean, can you, with a straight face, say CBR is worth $250/night?  

They can't, apparently, and would rather say $225 + $25.  

I hope this one turns out to be not true.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the new Space Mountain trains for Disneyland Paris

http://www.space-mountain.fr/documents-infos/infos/133-hyperspace-mountain-2017.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations Now Open for Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival Premium Events


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I reported this a while back but this gives it a bit more insight. Lauren Powell Jobs is no longer Disney's largest Stock Holder. 

http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/laurene-powell-jobs-disney-shares-1201975438/


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> The rumor did say that having reservations at resort restaurants might still get free parking but something like going to a food court would likely need you to pay unfortunately.



I figured that would be the case, but it's still a pain.
I know plenty of people who go to the resorts to use the running trails or visit gift shops and if the options are 'go to Disney but be in and out in under 30 minutes or pay for parking' or 'go literally anywhere else that is free' I'm going with the second option


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As Disney is rumored to start charging for parking at their resorts, Universal Orlando announces parking at their parks after 6PM is free. 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ree-after-600-pm-at-universal-orlando-resort/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> As Disney is rumored to start charging for parking at their resorts, Universal Orlando announces parking at their parks after 6PM is free.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ree-after-600-pm-at-universal-orlando-resort/



SWEEP THE LEG JOHNNY!


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> As Disney is rumored to start charging for parking at their resorts, Universal Orlando announces parking at their parks after 6PM is free.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ree-after-600-pm-at-universal-orlando-resort/



Honestly, anyone from Disney who has a car should really consider the Universal dinner and a movie and dinner and minigolf deal tickets for a much cheaper evening entertainment night after the parks close at 7pm so the evening paid EMH crowd can have your old hours...


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> Because Disney wants to increase profit margins.



Maybe.  WDW would be running on the premise that the extra $20 or so a night would offset the number of people who would then choose to stay offsite/not head to a quick service to eat.  I'm not convinced of that.  Lets take Pop Century (think they are 2880 rooms or so if the number I saw is correct).  Lets assume the hotel would normally be 90% full, so you are looking at 2500 occupancy.  And lets assume a normal rate of $120.  For one night, you made $300,000.  Now lets assume the increased fee is $20, that increase would bring you to $350,000 a night.  If more than 16% of people decide that this is no longer worth it, you are losing money.  I think they are taking a BIG gamble.  Now lets say realistically 10% of people lose it over this and decide to stay off site (or worse yet, not even do Disney, but that would be a different argument).  Assuming that, you would have made an extra $15,000.  You could raise your prices by $6 per room (and assume that 10% no longer leaves), not add this fee, and make the same amount.  This also doesn't factor in people who stop off at resorts just to look around (which could result in them staying on site next time, buying a souvenir, grabbing a quick service lunch, etc.).  Obviously I'm just completely making up numbers here, but just using rough calculations, I'm not convinced it is going to increase profits.


----------



## RAD

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.


They better not try to start charging these fees to DVC members else there might be four BVW contracts going up for resale, that's just going too far.


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Maybe.  WDW would be running on the premise that the extra $20 or so a night would offset the number of people who would then choose to stay offsite/not head to a quick service to eat.  I'm not convinced of that.  Lets take Pop Century (think they are 2880 rooms or so if the number I saw is correct).  Lets assume the hotel would normally be 90% full, so you are looking at 2500 occupancy.  And lets assume a normal rate of $120.  For one night, you made $300,000.  Now lets assume the increased fee is $20, that increase would bring you to $350,000 a night.  If more than 16% of people decide that this is no longer worth it, you are losing money.  I think they are taking a BIG gamble.  Now lets say realistically 10% of people lose it over this and decide to stay off site (or worse yet, not even do Disney, but that would be a different argument).  Assuming that, you would have made an extra $15,000.  You could raise your prices by $6 per room (and assume that 10% no longer leaves), not add this fee, and make the same amount.  This also doesn't factor in people who stop off at resorts just to look around (which could result in them staying on site next time, buying a souvenir, grabbing a quick service lunch, etc.).  Obviously I'm just completely making up numbers here, but just using rough calculations, I'm not convinced it is going to increase profits.


If they do something like the rumor suggest, first 30 minutes free and then up from there I feel like they think people will just pay it. You also have to remember this applies to guests staying at the resort. If you have a car you have to pay a per night fee. So that's extra money from everyone who drove to the resort. This is similar to what the Swan and Dolphin does.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the new Space Mountain trains for Disneyland Paris
> 
> http://www.space-mountain.fr/documents-infos/infos/133-hyperspace-mountain-2017.html



Are they changing the outside of the ride at all? Because those trains don't go with it at all.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Are they changing the outside of the ride at all? Because those trains don't go with it at all.


No I don't believe the exterior is changing much. The ride saw an initial phase 1 refurb already and the new trains will be part of a phase 2.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> If they do something like the rumor suggest, first 30 minutes free and then up from there I feel like they think people will just pay it. You also have to remember this applies to guests staying at the resort. If you have a car you have to pay a per night fee. So that's extra money from everyone who drove to the resort. This is similar to what the Swan and Dolphin does.



Yes, I was more making the assumption the $20 would cover both fees.  If not, you will see a lot more than 10% stay off site.  Also, this would mean having to add another booth for exiting along with hiring more people to take money as people leave if you are looking to do an hourly charge.  I'm not convinced a ton would pay for it.  Maybe I'm in the minority, but there is 0 chance I would pay to go look around at a resort and eat that quick service.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> No I don't believe the exterior is changing much. The ride saw an initial phase 1 refurb already and the new trains will be part of a phase 2.



Hmm, you can see the trains from outside sometimes and I can't imagine that will look nice with those new trains. Maybe they'll enclose the parts where the trains are visible? Steampunk and Star Wars don't really go together aesthetically.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Hmm, you can see the trains from outside sometimes and I can't imagine that will look nice with those new trains. Maybe they'll enclose the parts where the trains are visible? Steampunk and Star Wars don't really go together aesthetically.


These new trains aren't just for star wars hyperspace mountain. So I think the trains themselves would be themed to the ride rather than star wars much like is done at Disneyland for their hyperspace mountain.


----------



## skier_pete

RAD said:


> They better not try to start charging these fees to DVC members else there might be four BVW contracts going up for resale, that's just going too far.



I think they would have to change the entire DVC contract to do something like this. DVC members pay annual dues which should include anything that would be covered within "resort fees". I suppose in theory that the Disney Hotels branch could start charging DVC portion the resort fees, which would in turn incorporate into the dues...but I'm not even sure that would be allowed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The rumor did say that having reservations at resort restaurants might still get free parking but something like going to a food court would likely need you to pay unfortunately.



If they do that I think it would be great that if you show a receipt from that resort (or perhaps any resort) that is at least as much as the parking fee they deduct the parking fee.  This would encourage people to eat and/or shop at the resorts and not penalize the people that want to hope over for a quite bite


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Get ready for parking and resort fees! Management feels they can get away with it at WDW resorts because everyone else around them is doing it. First 30 minutes will be free but you will be charged after that. Tables in wonderland is still supposed to get free valet. As for resort fees no added amenities and no word when exactly that would start.


Several months ago, the Federal Trade Commission was considering banning hotel resort fees.   I haven't seen any updates lately.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Geyser Point Bar & Grill will open Feb. 13th, 2017

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/geyser-point-bar-grill-opening-feb-13.html


----------



## Roxyfire

crazy4wdw said:


> Several months ago, the Federal Trade Commission was considering banning hotel resort fees.   I haven't seen any updates lately.



I highly doubt we see anything like that now. I would imagine the current administration is probably more hesitant to impose restrictions on the hotel industry, and that's the most I can say without breaking any DISforum rules.


----------



## crazy4wdw

New character breakfast coming to Disney's Boardwalk Resort:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-at-trattoria-al-forno-at-disneys-boardwalk/


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Disney Legend and former Imagineer Tony Baxter was born.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> New character breakfast coming to Disney's Boardwalk Resort:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-at-trattoria-al-forno-at-disneys-boardwalk/


This surprises me. Sounds like a decent new offering.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
From Orlando Theme Park News

"Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will host Cast Member meetings on Wednesday, Feb. 8 discussing suggestions for enhancing the Guest experience. This is very interesting, especially after the recent rumors that have been going around the web saying that the hotel might soon be completely gutted..."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> New character breakfast coming to Disney's Boardwalk Resort:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-at-trattoria-al-forno-at-disneys-boardwalk/



Ooooh this is exciting to me!  When I glanced at the link I immediately thought, great, another fab 5 breakfast.  But I was pretty pleased when I opened the link!  So characters from Tangled and Little Mermaid.  The picture is Flynn and Rapunzel, wonder if it will be them and then Ariel and Eric?  Though I'd love other characters from those movies too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooooh this is exciting to me!  When I glanced at the link I immediately thought, great, another fab 5 breakfast.  But I was pretty pleased when I opened the link!  So characters from Tangled and Little Mermaid.  The picture is Flynn and Rapunzel, wonder if it will be them and then Ariel and Eric?  Though I'd love other characters from those movies too.



It mentions Royal Couples - so I would assume you are correct ... though it says "featuring popular characters from favorite Disney stories like “Tangled” or “The Little Mermaid.”" ... specifically using "or" and "and" so I don't know if that means it will vary who will be there


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It mentions Royal Couples - so I would assume you are correct ... though it says "featuring popular characters from favorite Disney stories like “Tangled” or “The Little Mermaid.”" ... specifically using "or" and "and" so I don't know if that means it will vary who will be there


They don't normally have Flynn and Eric out right? So this could really be the only place to meet them. This could end up being a very popular breakfast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They don't normally have Flynn and Eric out right? So this could really be the only place to meet them. This could end up being a very popular breakfast.



Flynn used to be out but no longer - maybe at some parties, but not regularly in the parks.  And I never recall seeing a meet with Eric so yeah definitely could see it being popular


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> They don't normally have Flynn and Eric out right? So this could really be the only place to meet them. This could end up being a very popular breakfast.


Their breakfast is absolutely fantastic too! I'm really hoping that the menu doesn't change much.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> They don't normally have Flynn and Eric out right? So this could really be the only place to meet them. This could end up being a very popular breakfast.



It'll be crazy.  I think Flynn is one of the most popular characters.  When he shows up for MNSSHP the line is rarely shorter than an hour.


----------



## rteetz

Reports are Rivers of Light CMs are being scheduled hours next week. 2/12 opening is still quite possible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> Their breakfast is absolutely fantastic too! I'm really hoping that the menu doesn't change much.




Good point Jackie - sometimes with Character meals they rely on that and reduce food quality - hopefully they don't do that here!


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...the important question:  how will this affect my Wishes dessert party?


It depends on where you park.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> um, you spelled "due to guest demand" wrong
> 
> That's kinda crappy as they are pushing these benefits as a reason to stay on site and to justify the added expense .... and I am assuming these won't come with a price reduction
> 
> I don't get why they don't just jack up the price a bit more to make the fee more hidden and then they can still advertise that you get the added benefit with no resort fee  (I know the issue is for price comparison on things like price line where they don't include the fees when doing the comparison)


I agree. The price for rooms is different every time I look. I couldn't tell you what the "normal" fee is for any of the resorts and probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## Sweettears

danikoski said:


> If they start adding resort fees, it will make the Swan and Dolphin much more appealing, and some of the Bonnet Creek resorts as well...


They've already achieved this by pricing the deluxe out of reach.


----------



## Sweettears

Travis B said:


> Aaaaacctttuuuaalllllyyy, I would love to see a board with Disney book suggestions/discussions.  There's a lot of history I would like to learn about, and while a Micheal Bowling in particular and some others give book recs, I don't always listen to the podcasts or write the suggestions down when I hear them.  This may already exist here in some form that I'm not aware of...


I agree. I would do myself but life is in the way.  I read just about any Disney book I can find.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I agree. I would do myself but life is in the way.  I read just about any Disney book I can find.



I'd be up for a Disney book discussion board.  I am currently reading "Who's Afraid of the Song of the South?"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point Jackie - sometimes with Character meals they rely on that and reduce food quality - hopefully they don't do that here!



You mean like every character meal with perhaps the exceptions of 1900 park fare and tusker house?

All others are "minimal" quality.

I guess Ohana and garden grill are ok too...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Reports are Rivers of Light CMs are being scheduled hours next week. 2/12 opening is still quite possible.



And guess who'll be there to cut through the crap?


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> You mean like every character meal with perhaps the exceptions of 1900 park fare and tusker house?
> 
> All others are "minimal" quality.
> 
> I guess Ohana and garden grill are ok too...


My memory may be hazy but I also enjoyed 1900 but I don't recall it being significantly better than Cape May.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Travis B said:


> Aaaaacctttuuuaalllllyyy, I would love to see a board with Disney book suggestions/discussions.  There's a lot of history I would like to learn about, and while a Micheal Bowling in particular and some others give book recs, I don't always listen to the podcasts or write the suggestions down when I hear them.  This may already exist here in some form that I'm not aware of...



I'd love this too...personally.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> My memory may be hazy but I also enjoyed 1900 but I don't recall it being significantly better than Cape May.



They're all about the same...but there you can get the blintzes and lobster Benedict...

And tusker you can get some of the boma stuff...I love bobotie at breakfast.

The rest are pretty bleh...worst are crt, Chef Mickey's, and akershus...

Gee..:what's the pattern there?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> And guess who'll be there to cut through the crap?


So we can expect live reports right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> They're all about the same...but there you can get the blintzes and lobster Benedict...
> 
> And tusker you can get some of the boma stuff...I love bobotie at breakfast.
> 
> The rest are pretty bleh...worst are crt, Chef Mickey's, and akershus...
> 
> Gee..:what's the pattern there?



we like the breakfast at both CRT and Akershsus, though it is harder to mess up breakfast.

Fully agree about Tusker House being one of the best


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> we like the breakfast at both CRT and Akershsus, though it is harder to mess up breakfast.
> 
> Fully agree about Tusker House being one of the best


Never been to Tusker House. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> Never been to Tusker House. I'll have to give it a try.



it's got really good variety of food as it has "regular" food along with the more unique African inspired options and the Character interaction is useally really good

We usually do a PPO breakfast but I have heard if you do one of the last breakfast seatings they will be changing out the food while you are there so you can do breakfast and lunch in one


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> So we can expect live reports right?



Heck no...I'll be hammered from Mt. Kilamarita's at that bar next to Everest...I'll let you know in the morning...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Never been to Tusker House. I'll have to give it a try.



Hidden gem...and if you go late...say 10-10:30...they begin to put the lunch crossover...so you can have things from both meals...really good bonus


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hidden gem...and if you go late...say 10-10:30...they begin to put the lunch crossover...so you can have things from both meals...really good bonus


I second this.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hidden gem...and if you go late...say 10-10:30...they begin to put the lunch crossover...so you can have things from both meals...really good bonus


Just booked it for a 10:10 adr for my March visit.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Just booked it for a 10:10 adr for my March visit.


Perfect...and it has the "fab 5" with daisy swapped for Pluto...so that's one of the best groups there...and it's basically Boma's food with more core American breakfast items mixed
In.

They also have Krispy Kreme donut holes by the hundreds...they get swarmed though so you'll have to casually kick a couple kids
To get some...business as usual


----------



## danikoski

Sweettears said:


> They've already achieved this by pricing the deluxe out of reach.



I love Wilderness Lodge, and right now, a standard room at WL is a little cheaper than at Swan/Dolphin and like the Hilton at Bonnet Creek because of resort fees. Definitely, if Disney adds per night resort fees, those Deluxe Epcot hotels will be way less appealing when you have Swan/Dolphin right there. Right now they are often equal in price, and with discounts, sometimes Swan/Dolphin are cheaper even with the resort fees.


----------



## MommaBerd

Breakfast is my favorite meal - I could eat breakfast any time of day. Back in November, we really enjoyed The Garden Grill breakfast for both food and character interaction. It was so nice to be able to sit and have both the food and the characters come to you. It felt like a more personal/private experience, because it's just your family in a booth, with nice high backs. And the characters spent a lot of time with us. No craziness around you. You don't have to "kick kids out of your way" or risk missing a character because you want more food. The server just brings you more! And the cinnamon rolls. Oh my!

On the other hand, I read (maybe on another thread?) at one time Garden Grill used to be a very nice table service restaurant with higher quality/fancier dishes. It does seem that the character breakfasts are like a virus that is spreading across restaurants. It would be unfortunate if the majority of TS breakfasts became character meals. (As an aside, I LOVED Kouzzina breakfast; it was so unique and delicious. I was very sad when I heard it was closing.)

Unfortunately, the fact is that when a restaurant becomes an "attraction," it has to turn tables quickly. And when you have to turn tables quickly, the kitchen can't afford to spend the time making unique, complex, and/or quality fresh dishes, unless they can be made in bulk. It is what it is. So, though I have never eaten at Trattoria, I don't hold on to a lot of hope that the food quality will remain the same.

ETA: Sorry Ryan - I probably should have posted this on the dedicated thread.


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> You mean like every character meal with perhaps the exceptions of 1900 park fare and tusker house?
> 
> All others are "minimal" quality.
> 
> I guess Ohana and garden grill are ok too...



I guess.  Personally I have never thought much of Ohana.  All that money and you get some scrambled eggs, mickey waffles, fruit, sausage, and some eh potatoes.  I agree with the two you listed though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> I love Wilderness Lodge, and right now, a standard room at WL is a little cheaper than at Swan/Dolphin and like the Hilton at Bonnet Creek because of resort fees. Definitely, if Disney adds per night resort fees, those Deluxe Epcot hotels will be way less appealing when you have Swan/Dolphin right there. Right now they are often equal in price, and with discounts, sometimes Swan/Dolphin are cheaper even with the resort fees.



They gonna raise the rates at wilderness lodge after the dust settles...it's inevitable.


----------



## Brocktoon

Don't think I've seen this posted yet ... info released on the Pixar short 'Lou' to screen before Cars 3:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2017/02/01/sneak-peek-lou-pixar-short/97310424/


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> Don't think I've seen this posted yet ... info released on the Pixar short 'Lou' to screen before Cars 3:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2017/02/01/sneak-peek-lou-pixar-short/97310424/


Link sends me to sign up for a subscription.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> They gonna raise the rates at wilderness lodge after the dust settles...it's inevitable.



Yeah...Not looking forward to that, especially since some of the current std view rooms they will probably make fireworks or MK view and really jack up the rates. Add resort fees, and it may be a no go for our family.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> Link sends me to sign up for a subscription.



USAToday's website tends to do that every once and a while.  Re-clicking usually fixes it, but for a different article referencing the original story:

http://www.cbr.com/new-pixar-short-lou-cars-3-dave-mullins/


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/



So is this ride going to be a simulator kind of like Star Tours?


----------



## mike_71

piglet1979 said:


> So is this ride going to be a simulator kind of like Star Tours?



No. Closer to Soarin


----------



## rteetz

piglet1979 said:


> So is this ride going to be a simulator kind of like Star Tours?


Kind of but more of a Soarin type ride. You sit on a banshee, go into the projection dome and fly around. This will have more movement than Soarin does though.


----------



## Brocktoon

piglet1979 said:


> So is this ride going to be a simulator kind of like Star Tours?



Sort of ... think more like 'Soarin' but you'll probably sit on your own moving Banshee instead in sitting in a glider seat

EDIT: rteetz beat me to it ...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

piglet1979 said:


> So is this ride going to be a simulator kind of like Star Tours?



i guess similar - but I think more like Soarin / the old Back to the Future with the big screen and the more individual seats that will have more customized movement - but gotta think it will feel very immersive

edit: Reetz and Broktoon beat me to it


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Oh.My.Gosh. I am officially hype for Avatar land...it only took 7 years


----------



## HeroOfWDW

TheMaxRebo said:


> i guess similar - but I think more like Soarin / the old Back to the Future with the big screen and the more individual seats that will have more customized movement - but gotta think it will feel very immersive


I'm thinking it's gonna be a lot like Simpsons. If it was just a Soarin' clone, I don't think it would work with the whole premise/theme of the ride.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Happy 25th anniversary to Port Orleans Riverside.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ary-to-disneys-port-orleans-resort-riverside/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Brocktoon said:


> Don't think I've seen this posted yet ... info released on the Pixar short 'Lou' to screen before Cars 3:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2017/02/01/sneak-peek-lou-pixar-short/97310424/


This is a really cute premise and I think it might cause some teary eyes in the theatre . Maybe the only reason some people will see Cars 3


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HeroOfWDW said:


> This is a really cute premise and I think it might cause some teary eyes in the theatre . *Maybe the only reason some people will see Cars 3*



really?  I see a lot of people excited for it ... or at least for what John Lasseter is saying/promising about it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> really?  I see a lot of people excited for it ... or at least for what John Lasseter is saying/promising about it


Yeah so far this one looks better than the second one.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Yeah so far this one looks better than the second one.


I actually really like Cars 2. It's not my favorite, but in my opinion , it's not terrible either.


----------



## mikepizzo

HeroOfWDW said:


> This is a really cute premise and I think it might cause some teary eyes in the theatre . Maybe the only reason some people will see Cars 3



If all of Cars 3 was in the same tone as that teaser trailer/teaser poster, count me in.  I didn't like Cars, and was never bothered to watch Cars 2.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> If all of Cars 3 was in the same tone as that teaser trailer/teaser poster, count me in.  I didn't like Cars, and was never bothered to watch Cars 2.


I really enjoyed the first one but that's probably I was like 11 when it came out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Garden Rocks concert series line up

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...n-rocks-concerts-series-performer-line-up.htm


----------



## piglet1979

Bummer!  I won't be able to ride it.  I can't even handle Soarin.  Really just sitting still with these type of movies  (like the movie in France) make me sick.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The MuppetVision Balloon is officially gone!


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Interesting that the article mentions a second handle but I can see a second person seated on the front of the banshee... his/her clothes are darker but I see a people shape. I am intrigued but think I will need to get my scopolamine patch prescription refilled...


----------



## jbeyes

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/




The article mentions that you can see one rider (in white) towards the back and that there may be handle visible towards the front so it may be possible to seat more than one person on each Banshee. If you look closely you can see the leg of a second person on the neck, they are just wearing jeans maybe and a dark top. So there are definitely 2 people seated on this one.

*EDIT- pepperandchips saw it too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

piglet1979 said:


> Bummer!  I won't be able to ride it.  I can't even handle Soarin.  Really just sitting still with these type of movies  (like the movie in France) make me sick.





pepperandchips said:


> Interesting that the article mentions a second handle but I can see a second person seated on the front of the banshee... his/her clothes are darker but I see a people shape. I am intrigued but think I will need to get my scopolamine patch prescription refilled...



Knowing how popular the ride will be and how much interest in it, I wonder if they will have a way for people to ride it without the motion?  or will the thinking be - this is the "thrill ride" and the raft ride is the "family ride" so there is something for everyone in the new land - but not everything for everyone


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Knowing how popular the ride will be and how much interest in it, I wonder if they will have a way for people to ride it without the motion?  or will the thinking be - this is the "thrill ride" and the raft ride is the "family ride" so there is something for everyone in the new land - but not everything for everyone



Well to be fair they don't have a slower version of Tower of Terror or Rock n Roller Coaster.


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Interesting that the article mentions a second handle but I can see a second person seated on the front of the banshee... his/her clothes are darker but I see a people shape. I am intrigued but think I will need to get my scopolamine patch prescription refilled...





jbeyes said:


> The article mentions that you can see one rider (in white) towards the back and that there may be handle visible towards the front so it may be possible to seat more than one person on each Banshee. If you look closely you can see the leg of a second person on the neck, they are just wearing jeans maybe and a dark top. So there are definitely 2 people seated on this one.
> 
> *EDIT- pepperandchips saw it too!





TheMaxRebo said:


> Knowing how popular the ride will be and how much interest in it, I wonder if they will have a way for people to ride it without the motion?  or will the thinking be - this is the "thrill ride" and the raft ride is the "family ride" so there is something for everyone in the new land - but not everything for everyone



This might have just been during a test but according to sources it's one person per banshee. It is pretty obvious you can see two people in the photo though.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Knowing how popular the ride will be and how much interest in it, *I wonder if they will have a way for people to ride it without the motion? * or will the thinking be - this is the "thrill ride" and the raft ride is the "family ride" so there is something for everyone in the new land - but not everything for everyone



Maybe you can program your magic band to convey "no or limited motion" for you.

Have always wished Soarin had a ground location to just sit and watch the movie for some folks, maybe it will have that.


----------



## jbeyes

rteetz said:


> This might have just been during a test but according to sources it's one person per banshee.



I wonder what kind of age restrictions they would put in place if that were the case?


----------



## rteetz

jbeyes said:


> I wonder what kind of age restrictions they would put in place if that were the case?


Likely no age restriction but a height restriction is probably certain.


----------



## rteetz

If you look closer at the image you can see two sets of wings. So what we are likely seeing is two people riding two separate banshees.


----------



## linzbear

jbeyes said:


> I wonder what kind of age restrictions they would put in place if that were the case?


They could do height, which is de facto age.  My shorty was 48" at his 7th birthday.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Garden Rocks concert series line up
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...n-rocks-concerts-series-performer-line-up.htm



Interesting.  So they are skipping Star Wars race weekend?  Or is it possible that just isn't confirmed yet?


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Interesting.  So they are skipping Star Wars race weekend?  Or is it possible that just isn't confirmed yet?


That act might not be finalized yet.


----------



## jbeyes

linzbear said:


> They could do height, which is de facto age. My shorty was 48" at his 7th birthday.



Depending on the intensity of the ride, 7 (or very tall 6) may be too young for some kids to go alone. I find it hard to believe that Disney would be ok with letting kids that young go unattended on a ride like this, but who knows? Maybe I'm just overprotective 



rteetz said:


> If you look closer at the image you can see two sets of wings. So what we are likely seeing is two people riding two separate banshees.



Don't Banshees have a double set of wings? It is hard to make out in the picture if it is all coming from the same vehicle or more than one....


----------



## mikepizzo

jbeyes said:


> Depending on the intensity of the ride, 7 (or very tall 6) may be too young for some kids to go alone. I find it hard to believe that Disney would be ok with letting kids that young go unattended on a ride like this, but who knows? Maybe I'm just overprotective



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the rule for the omnimover rides that if you are younger than 7 you need someone 14 years or older to ride with you?  If it really is a "solo" seat (think Soarin') I'm sure you're gonna be all sorts of strapped in anyways.


----------



## rteetz

jbeyes said:


> Depending on the intensity of the ride, 7 (or very tall 6) may be too young for some kids to go alone. I find it hard to believe that Disney would be ok with letting kids that young go unattended on a ride like this, but who knows? Maybe I'm just overprotective
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Banshees have a double set of wings? It is hard to make out in the picture if it is all coming from the same vehicle or more than one....


I think it depends on the child and that's why it would just be a height restriction. As far as I know Disney has never done an age restriction on a ride. 

 

This photo shows only one set but in other photos of them flying they have a part of their wing that could appear to be a second wing but it is not.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the rule for the omnimover rides that if you are younger than 7 you need someone 14 years or older to ride with you?  If it really is a "solo" seat (think Soarin') I'm sure you're gonna be all sorts of strapped in anyways.


Yes that's really a park rule too. You need to be 14 or older to enter the park alone.


----------



## monique5

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's got really good variety of food as it has "regular" food along with the more unique African inspired options and the Character interaction is usually really good
> 
> We usually do a PPO breakfast but I have heard if you do one of the last breakfast seatings they will be changing out the food while you are there so you can do breakfast and lunch in one



We've done both. PPO and late breakfast depending on our schedule. Yes, you get both breakfast and lunch at the later times, this is good. We've had great character interactions on each trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the rule for the omnimover rides that if you are younger than 7 you need someone 14 years or older to ride with you?  If it really is a "solo" seat (think Soarin') I'm sure you're gonna be all sorts of strapped in anyways.



I've had this discussion with people as we've had different treatment trying to take multiple young kids with one adult

Per the Disney rules, if you are under 7 you need someone 14 or older to accompany you on an attraction - however they aren't clear what "accompany" means.  I know someone who had 2 kids both under 7 with them on 7DMT and they rode in one car and the two kids rode together in another car --- so an adult was with you but didn't have to be riding next to you


----------



## Maineiak

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've had this discussion with people as we've had different treatment trying to take multiple young kids with one adult
> 
> Per the Disney rules, if you are under 7 you need someone 14 or older to accompany you on an attraction - however they aren't clear what "accompany" means.  I know someone who had 2 kids both under 7 with them on 7DMT and they rode in one car and the two kids rode together in another car --- so an adult was with you but didn't have to be riding next to you



Correct.  Two of us Dad's took 5 kids on 7DMT during our last visit.  A couple of the under 7 kids rode together in a separate car from us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maineiak said:


> Correct.  Two of us Dad's took 5 kids on 7DMT during our last visit.  A couple of the under 7 kids rode together in a separate car from us.



But I think how it is handled varies by ride.  I tried to take two kids on Barnstormer and was told there is no way I could do that by myself, each kid needed an adult with them


----------



## jbeyes

mikepizzo said:


> If it really is a "solo" seat (think Soarin') I'm sure you're gonna be all sorts of strapped in anyways.



I guess I was getting a little carried away in thinking it could be really "solo" based on the rumor - like one person sitting on a each banshee, a wingspan width apart, suspended in air like Soarin- rather than inches apart in a row like on Soarin or seated next to each other on 7DMT (for the accompaniment issue.) But who knows what the actual configuration will be. My point was for some 7 (or 8,9,10) year olds, it might be a bit much intensity-wise to not have an adult within close earshot or even within a physically close proximity, just for comforts sake. Take Space Mountain as an example, my 7 year old wouldn't go alone, and I'm obviously not going to sit next to her and hold her hand but she knows I'm close so it would be ok. This is all just speculation at this point, whatever it ends up being, I'm excited for it!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New bird experiences coming to Dinoland 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/new-bird-experience-coming-to-dinoland.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Captain's Grille at Disney's Yacht Club relocating for lengthy refurbishment


----------



## mikepizzo

jbeyes said:


> I guess I was getting a little carried away in thinking it could be really "solo" based on the rumor - like one person sitting on a each banshee, a wingspan width apart, suspended in air like Soarin- rather than inches apart in a row like on Soarin or seated next to each other on 7DMT (for the accompaniment issue.) But who knows what the actual configuration will be. My point was for some 7 (or 8,9,10) year olds, it might be a bit much intensity-wise to not have an adult within close earshot or even within a physically close proximity, just for comforts sake. Take Space Mountain as an example, my 7 year old wouldn't go alone, and I'm obviously not going to sit next to her and hold her hand but she knows I'm close so it would be ok. This is all just speculation at this point, whatever it ends up being, I'm excited for it!



I completely understand.  I was just trying to look at it from a logistical point of view.  We all know about ride capacity.  I just don't see Disney doing something that would sacrifice a lot of riders per hour.  To me, having that solo type of experience doesn't quite make sense.

I could be completely wrong, we're all just speculating at this point.


----------



## closetmickey

jbeyes said:


> I guess I was getting a little carried away in thinking it could be really "solo" based on the rumor - like one person sitting on a each banshee, a wingspan width apart, suspended in air like Soarin- rather than inches apart in a row like on Soarin or seated next to each other on 7DMT (for the accompaniment issue.) But who knows what the actual configuration will be. My point was for some 7 (or 8,9,10) year olds, it might be a bit much intensity-wise to not have an adult within close earshot or even within a physically close proximity, just for comforts sake. Take Space Mountain as an example, my 7 year old wouldn't go alone, and I'm obviously not going to sit next to her and hold her hand but she knows I'm close so it would be ok. This is all just speculation at this point, whatever it ends up being, I'm excited for it!


I can't imagine you wouldn't be physically close to another person in some way...there's no other way to get enough people on the ride at a time....

Edited:  sorry - didn't see mikepizzo's comment before i chimed in


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/



I can't even imagine how this would fit into the pictures that we've seen of the interior of the attraction building.


----------



## skier_pete

Geez - that picture is so terrible I can't tell anything from it. The only thing I can say is if the individual ride vehicle is truly the back of a banshee - the ride space must be absolutely massive. The amount of space that single creature takes up is impressive.

Made me think - when is the last time Disney truly "WOWed!" us with a ride? Soarin? Tower of Terror maybe?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Geez - that picture is so terrible I can't tell anything from it. The only thing I can say is if the individual ride vehicle is truly the back of a banshee - the ride space must be absolutely massive. The amount of space that single creature takes up is impressive.
> 
> Made me think - when is the last time Disney truly "WOWed!" us with a ride? Soarin? Tower of Terror maybe?


I think many would argue ToT was the last time Disney wowed at least in Orlando.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> I think many would argue ToT was the last time Disney wowed at least in Orlando.



Expedition Everest


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Expedition Everest


Maybe, with the yeti working. Many still don't consider that a wow though.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Maybe, with the yeti working. Many still don't consider that a wow though.



Really?  I would say the Yeti is a prime example of something with the "WOW factor".


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Really?  I would say the Yeti is a prime example of something with the "WOW factor".


I've never experienced the working yeti so I can't comment on it but this question has been brought up several times on wdwmagic and most people say ToT was the last time Disney Wowed at WDW.


----------



## Spacedog1975

If you ride Everest without foreknowledge of the ride mechanics or path, it's pretty "wow".  It is a very unique ride IMHO.
I've never seen the Yeti work, and Everest is still a favorite.


----------



## jlundeen

Spacedog1975 said:


> If you ride Everest without foreknowledge of the ride mechanics or path, it's pretty "wow".  It is a very unique ride IMHO.
> I've never seen the Yeti work, and Everest is still a favorite.


Careening around the track backwards gets me everytime!  But TOT's multiple plummets do too....maybe I've just ridden that more than EE, cause I guess I'd say EE is more "WOW"


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> If you ride Everest without foreknowledge of the ride mechanics or path, it's pretty "wow".  It is a very unique ride IMHO.
> I've never seen the Yeti work, and Everest is still a favorite.


Personally I think the ride mechanics of tower of terror are better but that seems just me.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> Personally I think the ride mechanics of tower of terror are better but that seems just me.



I would say that both do a great job of breaking with expectation.  ToT is absolutely impressive - I don't diminish ToT by my respect for Everest.  Everest is the more recent of the two per the discussion though.

Both attractions are my favorite at their respective parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I'm assuming we are limiting to US parks but if we go international Mystic Manor is pretty "wow" - and the new pirates I think


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is apparently a leaked image of the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage in Pandora however you can't see it very well.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/break...ng-banshee-attraction-disneys-animal-kingdom/



2 things--- can't help but notice that there is no cage covering the ride vehicle as everyone so strongly stated there would be----- 

And say hello to tiering at AK.


----------



## samsteele

HeroOfWDW said:


> Oh.My.Gosh. I am officially hype for Avatar land...it only took 7 years


The banshee ride may be very interesting for other reasons for solo guests. After looking at that pic, the position of those 2 riders looks a little up close & personal. That's OK for a family or a couple but if you go on the ride solo, presumably you will be randomly paired up with another solo guest a la 7DMT. Depending on who you get hooked up with at the end of the queue, this could make for a very interesting or uncomfortable or scary ride experience. At the very least, it's got to be distracting for each solo guest since one is positioned behind. Either you have a stranger breathing down your neck or you are breathing down a stranger's neck. At least on 7DMT, you are jammed side by side. Not great but not quite so, um, intimate. I'm a woman in my 40's & on 7DMT I've been randomly paired with 18 yr old boys, 75 plus yr old men and the list goes on. That kind of seating scenario might get pretty spooky & freaky pretty fast for many of us. Think I'll check out a POV youtube vid first before hopping on this ride.


----------



## beer dave

samsteele said:


> The banshee ride may be very interesting for other reasons for solo guests. After looking at that pic, the position of those 2 riders looks a little up close & personal. That's OK for a family or a couple but if you go on the ride solo, presumably you will be randomly paired up with another solo guest a la 7DMT. Depending on who you get hooked up with at the end of the queue, this could make for a very interesting or uncomfortable or scary ride experience. At the very least, it's got to be distracting for each solo guest since one is positioned behind. Either you have a stranger breathing down your neck or you are breathing down a stranger's neck. At least on 7DMT, you are jammed side by side. Not great but not quite so, um, intimate. I'm a woman in my 40's & on 7DMT I've been randomly paired with 18 yr old boys, 75 plus yr old men and the list goes on. That kind of seating scenario might get pretty spooky & freaky pretty fast for many of us. Think I'll check out a POV youtube vid first before hopping on this ride.



I don't know-- the picture seems that there is at least two feet between the riders--- and it is in my opinion is clearly one vehicle with two riders.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm assuming we are limiting to US parks but if we go international Mystic Manor is pretty "wow" - and the new pirates I think


I was limiting it pretty much to WDW, many think Indiana jones or radiator springs racers wows as well in DL.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> 2 things--- can't help but notice that there is no cage covering the ride vehicle as everyone so strongly stated there would be-----
> 
> And say hello to tiering at AK.


The cage is supposed to lift up before the ride starts so it might still be there. 

I'm still not convinced they'll tier.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> I don't know-- the picture seems that there is at least two feet between the riders--- and it is in my opinion is clearly one vehicle with two riders.


It's been said by several sources that it's one rider per vehicle. We may very well be seeing two vehicles or just a test with two people on the ride vehicle.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Iger will not attend first executive meeting with President Trump due to conflict with board meeting. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...g-in-white-house-with-president-donald-trump/


----------



## Shane20

Thank you to all of you for the news!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Lunar New Year Disney trains in Shanghai

https://d23.com/celebrate-the-lunar...-festive-metro-trains/?share_token=521cd3ea7d


----------



## ColoradoDreamin

rteetz said:


> It's been said by several sources that it's one rider per vehicle. We may very well be seeing two vehicles or just a test with two people on the ride vehicle.


and that the pic was not current,it was just a preliminary early in the proce


rteetz said:


> It's been said by several sources that it's one rider per vehicle. We may very well be seeing two vehicles or just a test with two people on the ride vehicle.


amd that the pic was not current. The pic was just a preliminary prototype early in the process and that is not what it is now.  Things have changed


----------



## rteetz

ColoradoDreamin said:


> and that the pic was not current,it was just a preliminary early in the proce
> 
> amd that the pic was not current. The pic was just a preliminary prototype early in the process and that is not what it is now.  Things have changed


Yes I'm under the belief that what we are seeing is a test at Imagineering not the actual ride. The picture isn't very good as it is anyways.


----------



## samsteele

Shane20 said:


> Thank you to all of you for the news!


Well said. Ryan does incredible work day in and day out. Much appreciated.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora lighting tests continue 

https://twitter.com/chrisdquinn/status/827302191455227904


----------



## kylnne

Thats my fiancé . We were at Nomad Lounge tonight around dusk. Talking to the CM there she was saying how they just started some of the broader light testing. We were able to see quite a variety of color combinations. Looked very cool!


----------



## Sweettears

danikoski said:


> I love Wilderness Lodge, and right now, a standard room at WL is a little cheaper than at Swan/Dolphin and like the Hilton at Bonnet Creek because of resort fees. Definitely, if Disney adds per night resort fees, those Deluxe Epcot hotels will be way less appealing when you have Swan/Dolphin right there. Right now they are often equal in price, and with discounts, sometimes Swan/Dolphin are cheaper even with the resort fees.


If I understand what you are saying that SD rates are equal to BC/YC I would like to know where you are seeing these rates.  I have a theme park view room with a balcony booked at the Swan for $375 per night taxes and fee included.  I couldn't get a loading dock view at BC/YC for anything close to that.


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> Careening around the track backwards gets me everytime!  But TOT's multiple plummets do too....maybe I've just ridden that more than EE, cause I guess I'd say EE is more "WOW"


I think that ToT was a definite wow once the implemented the random drop sequences.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All modes of Disney transportation have or will be seeing updates. Monorails, Boats, buses, and trams. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/disneys-parking-trams-buses-and.html


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All modes of Disney transportation have or will be seeing updates. Monorails, Boats, buses, and trams.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/disneys-parking-trams-buses-and.html


The monorail stuff sounds cool, but the tram being "quieter" isn't a good thing IMO. I love the tram sounds, the smell of the gasoline from Tomorrowland, and other weird things in the parks, that if they were gone, wouldn't make it seem like a real trip to Disney. I could make the Tram sound my text tone on my phone if I could. It just feels authentic.


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> The monorail stuff sounds cool, but the tram being "quieter" isn't a good thing IMO. I love the tram sounds, the smell of the gasoline from Tomorrowland, and other weird things in the parks, that if they were gone, wouldn't make it seem like a real trip to Disney. I could make the Tram sound my text tone on my phone if I could. It just feels authentic.


Please Stand Clear of the doors in my text tone


----------



## Dentam

Por favor mantengase alejado de las puertas.


----------



## Sweettears

Unfortunately I didn't see anything relating to the total refurb the monorail needs. Looks cosmetic which I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Unfortunately I didn't see anything relating to the total refurb the monorail needs. Looks cosmetic which I guess is better than nothing.


Yep, it is. The monorails do need an overhaul is not to be replaced altogether. The automation wasn't exactly cheap though.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All modes of Disney transportation have or will be seeing updates. Monorails, Boats, buses, and trams.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/disneys-parking-trams-buses-and.html




I wish they were doing real monorail upgrades. My dream is for them to "Hogwarts Express" the monorail windows.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> I wish they were doing real monorail upgrades. My dream is for them to "Hogwarts Express" the monorail windows.


That would cost money. I also don't know if I would like that. I like see the views of the MK and Epcot from the monorail.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> That would cost money. I also don't know if I would like that. I like see the views of the MK and Epcot from the monorail.


It certainly would, but I'd love to see the monorail become futuristic. 

I haven't ridden hogwarts express, but I'd love to see the monorail fade in and out of vignettes. It would have to be flexible since speeds greatly vary and they are stopped frequently.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> It certainly would, but I'd love to see the monorail become futuristic.
> 
> I haven't ridden hogwarts express, but I'd love to see the monorail fade in and out of vignettes. It would have to be flexible since speeds greatly vary and they are stopped frequently.


Futuristic would be brand new trains and costs there would be huge.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger will not attend first executive meeting with President Trump due to conflict with board meeting.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...g-in-white-house-with-president-donald-trump/



I don't really believe Iger's excuse. A lot of media, fans and even Disney's own animators and cast members have been very critical of the ties between Iger and Trump. I know we have to stay out of politics, but if you're interested in the matter, Cartoon Brew has a couple of interesting articles discussing the role of the animators in all this. Quite a few of them are now celebrating the news on Twitter, actually.

In reality I think Iger is just waiting to see what happens before making a statement or a bold decision, like other companies have done.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Umm... I don't believe Iger's excuse. A lot of media, fans and even Disney's own animators and cast members have been very critical of the ties Iger has with Trump. I know we have to stay out of politics, but if you're interested in the matter, Cartoon Brew has a couple of interesting articles discussing the role of the animators in all this. Quite a few of them are now celebrating the news on Twitter, actually.
> 
> In reality I think Iger is just waiting to see what happens before making a statement.


This is such a touchy subject that its hard to even comment on but its possible there is a board meeting. Before joining this executive committee, Iger had 0 ties as far as I know with President Trump. Iger was a supporter of Trump's opposition. And that's about as far as we can go on this board.


----------



## twebber55

samsteele said:


> The banshee ride may be very interesting for other reasons for solo guests. After looking at that pic, the position of those 2 riders looks a little up close & personal. That's OK for a family or a couple but if you go on the ride solo, presumably you will be randomly paired up with another solo guest a la 7DMT. Depending on who you get hooked up with at the end of the queue, this could make for a very interesting or uncomfortable or scary ride experience. At the very least, it's got to be distracting for each solo guest since one is positioned behind. Either you have a stranger breathing down your neck or you are breathing down a stranger's neck. At least on 7DMT, you are jammed side by side. Not great but not quite so, um, intimate. I'm a woman in my 40's & on 7DMT I've been randomly paired with 18 yr old boys, 75 plus yr old men and the list goes on. That kind of seating scenario might get pretty spooky & freaky pretty fast for many of us. Think I'll check out a POV youtube vid first before hopping on this ride.


pretty sure one person per banshee


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora lighting tests continue
> 
> https://twitter.com/chrisdquinn/status/827302191455227904


looks like a wall to the right of the bridge


----------



## pepperandchips

Jetku said:


> It certainly would, but I'd love to see the monorail become futuristic.
> 
> I haven't ridden hogwarts express, but I'd love to see the monorail fade in and out of vignettes. It would have to be flexible since speeds greatly vary and they are stopped frequently.



I have ridden Hogwarts Express a fair few times and while I love it, the "window" video screens serve an important purpose of distracting guests from needing to look out the window onto backstage areas of UO. It's also a very short ride between IOA and US -- much shorter than Disney's monorail loop, I believe. I have to wear a prescription motion sickness patch for Hogwarts and many other rides at Universal and I've only ever needed the patch for star tours at Disney (I know I can't ride Mission Space and have never tried). Because of my motion sickness (among other reasons), I hope disney never goes the way of the screen dependence over at Universal. I love Universal for a lot of reasons but Disney has lovely grounds which can be showcased on their resort transportation - Universal does not, in the case of their park to park transport (Hogwarts). Adding screens to the monorail would be gilding the lily. It's futuristic enough to me to enjoy the highway in the sky. Would I welcome new physical monorail trains? Yes. But let's keep a pure and lovely experience pure and lovely! No screens. They're just not needed.


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> Please Stand Clear of the doors in my text tone




same here   I alternate between that, the MK train whistle, and the bell from the Liberty Belle.  there's nothing like bringing a little disney world ambiance into your daily life.   still trying to get some quality audio of the older people mover soundtrack ("now approaching... space mountain...")

I've been listening to the trams since they were tooling around fort wilderness!  I too am a little bummed they are going away.  

I kinda miss the sound of the previous gen monorail's doors closing. slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam!


----------



## Sweettears

Pete M said:


> same here   I alternate between that, the MK train whistle, and the bell from the Liberty Belle.  there's nothing like bringing a little disney world ambiance into your daily life.   still trying to get some quality audio of the older people mover soundtrack ("now approaching... space mountain...")
> 
> I've been listening to the trams since they were tooling around fort wilderness!  I too am a little bummed they are going away.
> 
> I kinda miss the sound of the previous gen monorail's doors closing. slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam,slam!


Off topic but could you share the source of the train and liberty belle tones?


----------



## circus4u

For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running.  I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test.  Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running.  I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test.  Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.


Yep. I recommend it at the current price too.


----------



## Dentam

circus4u said:


> For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running.  I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test.  Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.



I think we will have to try it out when we're there at the end of the month if it's still up and running then!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

circus4u said:


> For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running. I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test. Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.





rteetz said:


> Yep. I recommend it at the current price too.



As a note, in the dedicated thread, there was a mention that the system might not have your accurate end date for the service. Maybe have an email receipt or paper receipt with you, if you use the service. I definitely will be using it in May!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> As a note, in the dedicated thread, there was a mention that the system might not have your accurate end date for the service. Maybe have an email receipt or paper receipt with you, if you use the service. I definitely will be using it in May!


I didn't have that problem when I used it.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I didn't have that problem when I used it.



I haven't heard of anyone else having that issue either, and it might be an isolated problem, just wanted to share a way to avoid any potential headache on people's vacation. Better safe than sorry, just trying to help


----------



## Pete M

Sweettears said:


> Off topic but could you share the source of the train and liberty belle tones?



Youtube and a program called Free Youtube Download that downloads the vid as audio.  then cropped with AV Audio Editor to get just the clip I wanted.  both programs are free on download.com


----------



## Travis B

Jetku said:


> I wish they were doing real monorail upgrades. My dream is for them to "Hogwarts Express" the monorail windows.



I share your wish for actual monorail upgrades, but must disagree with ditching the windows in favor of screens.  The best part of riding the monorail is seeing the beautiful WDW resorts and property.


----------



## Travis B

The banshee photos are amazing, but as has been noted, who knows if they are a year old or 4 years old?

I'm beyond excited about a ride vehicle that is a moving, breathing creature.  Imagine if the neck and head moved.

OTOH, what a bummer if this is an old concept that didn't work, and the seating is more conventional. 

I really want to ride a banshee.


----------



## danikoski

Sweettears said:


> If I understand what you are saying that SD rates are equal to BC/YC I would like to know where you are seeing these rates.  I have a theme park view room with a balcony booked at the Swan for $375 per night taxes and fee included.  I couldn't get a loading dock view at BC/YC for anything close to that.



It'd have to be with standard Disney discount...I looked for February with a 30% discount this year and Boardwalk came in at around $300 ish without taxes...When I have priced out hotels before, Boardwalk is sometimes within range of Swan/Dolphin, Yacht Club sometimes is, but a little rarer...Beach Club, very rare. At the same time in Feb, Swan/Dolphin was running $245 ish without taxes and fees.

Instead, I chose WL because it was $215 without taxes. It was cheaper than some of the moderates.

If they add resort and parking fees, they'd definitely be pricing out the Moderates.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Pete M said:


> Youtube and a program called Free Youtube Download that downloads the vid as audio.  then cropped with AV Audio Editor to get just the clip I wanted.  both programs are free on download.com


If this is on IPhone, how do you make a file your text tone?


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> The banshee photos are amazing, but as has been noted, who knows if they are a year old or 4 years old?
> 
> I'm beyond excited about a ride vehicle that is a moving, breathing creature.  Imagine if the neck and head moved.
> 
> OTOH, what a bummer if this is an old concept that didn't work, and the seating is more conventional.
> 
> I really want to ride a banshee.


You will be riding a banshee just not exactly what's in the photo which is hard to see anyways.


----------



## skier_pete

Spacedog1975 said:


> If you ride Everest without foreknowledge of the ride mechanics or path, it's pretty "wow".  It is a very unique ride IMHO.
> I've never seen the Yeti work, and Everest is still a favorite.





rteetz said:


> Personally I think the ride mechanics of tower of terror are better but that seems just me.





Sweettears said:


> I think that ToT was a definite wow once the implemented the random drop sequences.



OK - I would agree that Everest is probably the last "WoW!" ride at WDW. The backwards part still makes me giddy even having ridden it a dozen times now. I also agree with @rteetz that ToT is a better ride, but the question wasn't "when was the best ride at Disney built" it was "when was the last ride they wowed you with". Toy Story Mania for instance is a fun ride for everyone and a great one, but I would never point to it as "wow"-ing anyone. And as I said, I put Raditator Springs Racers in the "WOW" category - by "WOW" I am not talking about crazy thrills, but more just being amazed by the quality of the ride. 



circus4u said:


> For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running.  I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test.  Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.





rteetz said:


> Yep. I recommend it at the current price too.



So lots of people like it, and many think it is priced fairly. This means we should expect Disney to double the price in the next year. In other words, you people never learn - please complain that it is too expensive - then Disney might leave it the same.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All modes of Disney transportation have or will be seeing updates. Monorails, Boats, buses, and trams.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/disneys-parking-trams-buses-and.html


I noticed the resort specific messages on the bus displays at Christmas. They were all really cute! 

They really need to clean up the passenger seating areas of the trams....they are disgusting!!


----------



## Pete M

HeroOfWDW said:


> If this is on IPhone, how do you make a file your text tone?



that I can't help you with as I have an android.  if it's possible to do, I imagine there's a youtube vid about that


----------



## adam.adbe

HeroOfWDW said:


> If this is on IPhone, how do you make a file your text tone?



On a Mac using iMovie/GarageBand to cut and extract the audio from the video, and iTunes to get it onto your phone is your best bet.  On Windows you'll need to find alternate video/audio editing software, but iTunes again for the upload.  The actual doing of it is outside the scope of this forum.  You'll find tutorials online.


----------



## DizFanFamily

circus4u said:


> For anyone interested in the Express bus service between parks, it is still running.  I was told that they have not advised the cast members working it of any end date to the test.  Also,they said it seemed to be very popular with the guests.


How do you book the express service.  I have an upcoming trip and called the standard travel number and the person didn't know anything about it.  Thanks!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I think many would argue ToT was the last time Disney wowed at least in Orlando.



I think it Wow's me and my family every time we see the Lion King show in AK.  For live entertainment, it is a must see in my book.


----------



## mikepizzo

DizFanFamily said:


> How do you book the express service.  I have an upcoming trip and called the standard travel number and the person didn't know anything about it.  Thanks!



I actually just chatted with a Cast Member online about this.  The Cast Member said if you already have your parkhoppers purchases you can go Guest Services and get the Express Transportation added.  If you do not have parkhoppers purchased, and you're purchasing your tickets through Disney, you can just tell the agent assisting you to add that option to the tickets.

Not sure how accurate this is but this is the information I was given.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I actually just chatted with a Cast Member online about this.  The Cast Member said if you already have your parkhoppers purchases you can go Guest Services and get the Express Transportation added.  If you do not have parkhoppers purchased, and you're purchasing your tickets through Disney, you can just tell the agent assisting you to add that option to the tickets.
> 
> Not sure how accurate this is but this is the information I was given.


As far as I know you cannot buy the express option in advance. At least I couldn't. You have to buy it at guest services, hotel concierge or at any of the express locations.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ultimate Classics VIP Tour

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-classics-vip-tour-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ultimate Classics VIP Tour
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-classics-vip-tour-at-magic-kingdom-park/



So, basically $200 for 10 fast passes (about 3 of which you might actually need, 1 which you would in Peter Pan).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ultimate Classics VIP Tour
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-classics-vip-tour-at-magic-kingdom-park/



What a silly waste of money.

Dear Disney, please hold my hand as I walk through the parks.  Here is $200 to help me experience things I can do on my own that usually have short waits.


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What a silly waste of money.
> 
> Dear Disney, please hold my hand as I walk through the parks.  Here is $200 to help me experience things I can do on my own that usually have short waits.



I'd rather they do this all day long than add on resort fees or parking surcharges.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Roxyfire said:


> I'd rather they do this all day long than add on resort fees or parking surcharges.



I'd also prefer this over resort fees, but I don't think it's an either or choice.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> That would cost money. I also don't know if I would like that. I like see the views of the MK and Epcot from the monorail.



Little late to this, but I think it would be a nice touch for the ride from TTC to Epcot. It's the lengthiest of the rides, and you don't actually have much to look at (You know, unless you like looking at roads and trees) until you get to Epcot and the brief overview of Future World. Would be a nice touch to help immerse guests in the trip - though I'm not sure exactly what they would show.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ultimate Classics VIP Tour
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-classics-vip-tour-at-magic-kingdom-park/


 
It seems to me a slightly lower cost option to "rent-a-plaid" for the day. Basically for folks who are rich enough not to want to wait in line.  Whatever, they've had VIP tour guides at Disney for 50 years.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> This is such a touchy subject that its hard to even comment on but its possible there is a board meeting. Before joining this executive committee, Iger had 0 ties as far as I know with President Trump. Iger was a supporter of Trump's opposition. And that's about as far as we can go on this board.



http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/bob-iger-donald-trump-policy-forum-1201932273/

This article talks about his involvement in the panel. He served on the same panel for Obama and lauded it as "non-partisan". Not to get too into politics, but I'm guessing he (and the board members/holders of the purse strings) are a little panicky about what happened to Uber.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> You will be riding a banshee just not exactly what's in the photo which is hard to see anyways.



Yeah, I honestly couldn't even make out where the second person was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What a silly waste of money.
> 
> Dear Disney, please hold my hand as I walk through the parks.  Here is $200 to help me experience things I can do on my own that usually have short waits.



I assume part of the appeal is access to a VIP tour guide .... if they are full of great stories and background information I could see it being fun

That said $200 is pretty steep


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume part of the appeal is access to a VIP tour guide .... *if they are full of great stories and background information I could see it being fun*
> 
> That said $200 is pretty steep



At the same time, the stories they would tell are probably part of their script that they have.  And if they are part of the script, a well seasoned vet would probably know most of them already.  

I would rather just spend 15 bucks and pick up a Jim Korkis book myself.  He seems like a really well respected Disney historian, but maybe I'm naive.


----------



## rteetz

So I am not even half way through Disney War yet but something that relates to today's Disney already caught my attention. Michael Eisner and Frank Wells nearly had a deal with Marriot and Tishman to create new hotels for WDW. Card Walker always said they were in the theme park business not the hotel business which kind of led to this. Anyways moving forward the deal never happened and Eisner lured Marriot's CFO away to Disney, Gary Wilson. What was the first thing he did? Raise theme park ticket prices... Something Walker was opposed to during the Miller tenure. Direct quote from the book "The increase had little impact on the number of visitors to the parks. *Indeed, the only thing that surprised him was how much guests were willing to pay*." 

That mentality has stayed with TWDC for now about 30 years. Prices go up, and people still pay it with little to no affect on attendance.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> At the same time, the stories they would tell are probably part of their script that they have.  And if they are part of the script, a well seasoned vet would probably know most of them already.
> 
> I would rather just spend 15 bucks and pick up a Jim Korkis book myself.  He seems like a really well respected Disney historian, but maybe I'm naive.


I haven't yet read a Korkis book but I love listening to podcasts that he is on. He is a wealth of Disney information.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> At the same time, the stories they would tell are probably part of their script that they have.  And if they are part of the script, a well seasoned vet would probably know most of them already.
> 
> I would rather just spend 15 bucks and pick up a Jim Korkis book myself.  He seems like a really well respected Disney historian, but maybe I'm naive.



no i think you are right - and if it is promoted as for families and stuff they aren't going to be able to say much "behind the scenes" stuff so, like you said, for most Vets you probably won't get much out of it

probably more for the people that want to be seen being led by a "plaid"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> So I am not even half way through Disney War yet but something that relates to today's Disney already caught my attention. Michael Eisner and Frank Wells nearly had a deal with Marriot and Tishman to create new hotels for WDW. Card Walker always said they were in the theme park business not the hotel business which kind of led to this. Anyways moving forward the deal never happened and Eisner lured Marriot's CFO away to Disney, Gary Wilson. What was the first thing he did? Raise theme park ticket prices... Something Walker was opposed to during the Miller tenure. Direct quote from the book "The increase had little impact on the number of visitors to the parks. *Indeed, the only thing that surprised him was how much guests were willing to pay*."
> 
> That mentality has stayed with TWDC for now about 30 years. Prices go up, and people still pay it with little to no affect on attendance.



If anything attendance is way up over the last 30  years despite the price increases - wasn't part of the thinking behind magic bands and tiered pricing to try to even out crowds and crowd control?

To me, if you have a high quality product, people will pay whatever you charge (especially when that quality help leads to a "cult" following) ... I mean, Apple could charge $5,000 for the next iPhone and people would buy it

That is why I think, long term, any hit to quality will have a much greater impact to Disney and crowds than and raise in price


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anything attendance is way up over the last 30  years despite the price increases - wasn't part of the thinking behind magic bands and tiered pricing to try to even out crowds and crowd control?
> 
> To me, if you have a high quality product, people will pay whatever you charge (especially when that quality help leads to a "cult" following) ... I mean, Apple could charge $5,000 for the next iPhone and people would buy it
> 
> That is why I think, long term, any hit to quality will have a much greater impact to Disney and crowds than and raise in price


The only park where attendance really has a weird hit is Epcot. I need to find some number to show how its gone up and down there. 

I agree that Disney has a cult following however, Disney also relies heavily on those once in a lifetime visitors which they will theoretically always have. If prices keep rising those once in a lifetimers might start to get priced out. 

Quality has started to decline, at least many would say that. Now when does it decline enough to affect attendance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The only park where attendance really has a weird hit is Epcot. I need to find some number to show how its gone up and down there.
> 
> I agree that Disney has a cult following however, Disney also relies heavily on those once in a lifetime visitors which they will theoretically always have. If prices keep rising those once in a lifetimers might start to get priced out.
> 
> Quality has started to decline, at least many would say that. Now when does it decline enough to affect attendance.



Your last point is the most important ... and, for those first time visitors, I think the biggest impact is if their friends come back and start saying "eh, it was ok, but not as great as I remember it being" that is really going to impact if they go or not.  Right now I still think there is that feeling of a trip to WDW being a "rite of passage" that everyone needs to do at least once ... but what if that changes?


----------



## rteetz

Jim Hill/Len Testa Musings

Festival of the Arts was a rushed event. 

DHS has no EMH in March or anything beyond that. 

Len says February for Rivers of Light. Jim says the show needs to get up and working before Avatar debuts. The park needs it. 

My aforementioned press event news is making the rounds. Len says they will highlight one thing a day at this week long event. 

Jim says Caribbean tower will have either a lounge or restaurant on the top with "views". 

Jim thinks Universal will make a Nintendo announcement at the Volcano Bay press event.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Don Ducky Williams to hold special event Feb. 18th at the Festival of the Arts

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/don-ducky-williams-to-host-special-member-event/


----------



## rteetz

*News

Dining Packages Now On Sale For 2017 Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Your last point is the most important ... and, for those first time visitors, I think the biggest impact is if their friends come back and start saying "eh, it was ok, but not as great as I remember it being" that is really going to impact if they go or not.  Right now I still think there is that feeling of a trip to WDW being a "rite of passage" that everyone needs to do at least once ... but what if that changes?


I agree with that but I will add that no one around me growing up viewed WDW as a rite of passage. Frankly no one I knew growing up went to it. We grew up on Disney don't get me wrong (hello it was the 90s/early 2000s) but people didn't talk about when they were planning their WDW trip. Instead people were talking about when they were going to the Lake (meaning the Ozarks) or Branson or to an extent with those whose families had a bit more money when are we going skiing in Colorado. I know that a bit of that is what is near us. Plan a WDW trip or go to Worlds of Fun in a 45min-ish drive if you need your amusement park fix....plan a USO trip or drive 3-3 1/2 hrs and go to Six Flags St. Louis or Silver Dollar City. Granted this is just my experience with just those around me. My neighbor did go last year to WDW and he was sorta like "ehh it was alright but I think the kids would have been fine not going"

I do agree though there is that mentality of "you gotta go at least once in your lifetime" in certain areas and like you I do wonder what happens if/when that changes.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree with that but I will add that no one around me growing up viewed WDW as a rite of passage. Frankly no one I knew growing up went to it. We grew up on Disney don't get me wrong (hello it was the 90s/early 2000s) but people didn't talk about when they were planning their WDW trip. Instead people were talking about when they were going to the Lake (meaning the Ozarks) or Branson or to an extent with those whose families had a bit more money when are we going skiing in Colorado. I know that a bit of that is what is near us. Plan a WDW trip or go to Worlds of Fun in a 45min-ish drive if you need your amusement park fix....plan a USO trip or drive 3-3 1/2 hrs and go to Six Flags St. Louis or Silver Dollar City. Granted this is just my experience with just those around me. My neighbor did go last year to WDW and he was sorta like "ehh it was alright but I think the kids would have been fine not going"
> 
> I do agree though there is that mentality of "you gotta go at least once in your lifetime" in certain areas and like you I do wonder what happens if/when that changes.


I think the mentality of you gotta go at least once is something more recent. My family is an exception as I am sure many of us here are. My mom starting going in 1973 and went every year until she was 18. We had cousins go to WDW in January. They were your typical once in a lifetime visitors. They have never been, family of five, stayed at AoA, dining plan, etc. The kids enjoyed it very much but I think you could tell it was almost an exhausting vacation. They didn't plan FP 60 days in advance and only had a couple ADRs. They had fun but I don't think they will go again or at least for a long time.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> I think the mentality of you gotta go at least once is something more recent. My family is an exception as I am sure many of us here are. My mom starting going in 1973 and went every year until she was 18. We had cousins go to WDW in January. They were your typical once in a lifetime visitors. They have never been, family of five, stayed at AoA, dining plan, etc. The kids enjoyed it very much but I think you could tell it was almost an exhausting vacation. They didn't plan FP 60 days in advance and only had a couple ADRs. They had fun but I don't think they will go again or at least for a long time.


I think part of the problem for Disney is that it can be exhausting for people who have never been. There's a lot to do but most people just think of Disney as an amusement park, not as a place the size of San Francisco. If you were going to SF, you'd do some planning and research as to what to see and do. You probably don't do much planning to go to your 'local" amusement park and so therefore why plan for Disney. That lack of planning makes the vacation stressful once you're there and can carry through to the post-trip conversations. It also doesn't help that most people have no idea how to relax and unwind with the constant connectivity due to today's technology, and the current MyMagic stuff doesn't allow people to disconnect much either.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Travis B said:


> Yeah, I honestly couldn't even make out where the second person was.



Yeah, I never found the second person either.  But, if you look real close the one person you can see is actually Raymond Reddington.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree with that but I will add that no one around me growing up viewed WDW as a rite of passage. Frankly no one I knew growing up went to it. We grew up on Disney don't get me wrong (hello it was the 90s/early 2000s) but people didn't talk about when they were planning their WDW trip. Instead people were talking about when they were going to the Lake (meaning the Ozarks) or Branson or to an extent with those whose families had a bit more money when are we going skiing in Colorado. I know that a bit of that is what is near us. Plan a WDW trip or go to Worlds of Fun in a 45min-ish drive if you need your amusement park fix....plan a USO trip or drive 3-3 1/2 hrs and go to Six Flags St. Louis or Silver Dollar City. Granted this is just my experience with just those around me. My neighbor did go last year to WDW and he was sorta like "ehh it was alright but I think the kids would have been fine not going"
> 
> I do agree though there is that mentality of "you gotta go at least once in your lifetime" in certain areas and like you I do wonder what happens if/when that changes.



I grew up in NY (suburb of NYC) and it definitely was one of those things that everyone did at least once.  Granted, so many people from NY retire to Florida I think everyone would connect at WDW trip to visiting relatives (I know we did)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I grew up in NY (suburb of NYC) and it definitely was one of those things that everyone did at least once.  Granted, so many people from NY retire to Florida I think everyone would connect at WDW trip to visiting relatives (I know we did)


Yup that's why I said in certain areas it is. My point being there's too many things near me (ETA: Worlds of Fun/Oceans of Fun, now Schlitterbahn KC, Silver Dollar City, Six Flags St. Louis) that given the choice most people growing up wouldn't even think about going to WDW. But that's just my experience.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, I never found the second person either.  But, if you look real close the one person you can see is actually Raymond Reddington.


You can only see the legs of the second person which are closer to the head of the banshee.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yup that's why I said in certain areas it is. My point being there's too many things near me (ETA: Worlds of Fun/Oceans of Fun, now Schlitterbahn KC, Silver Dollar City, Six Flags St. Louis) that given the choice most people growing up wouldn't even think about going to WDW. But that's just my experience.



Makes sense - I think @rteetz is right too that it became more of a thing more recently.  I do recall at some point maybe 10 years ago or so seeing more advertising from Disney that really marked it like "a rite of passage" thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, I never found the second person either.  But, if you look real close the one person you can see is actually Raymond Reddington.





rteetz said:


> You can only see the legs of the second person which are closer to the head of the banshee.



Took me a while to see the second person so I outlined both riders - or at least what I think is being said is 2 riders on the same Banshee in case that helps (it's easier to make out the front riders legs and feed and then what looks like a handle than the actual upper body)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Took me a while to see the second person so I outlined both riders - or at least what I think is being said is 2 riders on the same Banshee in case that helps (it's easier to make out the front riders legs and feed and then what looks like a handle than the actual upper body)
> View attachment 218496


Ok I had been staring at that pic for 5 mins straight when it was first posted before I just decided to trust what others had seen 

But now with you taking the time to draw that out it's like "hello how come I couldn't see that before"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok I had been staring at that pic for 5 mins straight when it was first posted before I just decided to trust what others had seen
> 
> But now with you taking the time to draw that out it's like "hello how come I couldn't see that before"



Exact same thing happened to me ... i was like "what are you talking about, 2 people?" ... and then I saw the legs and now I can't imagine not seeing two people


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think the mentality of you gotta go at least once is something more recent. My family is an exception as I am sure many of us here are. My mom starting going in 1973 and went every year until she was 18. We had cousins go to WDW in January. They were your typical once in a lifetime visitors. They have never been, family of five, stayed at AoA, dining plan, etc. The kids enjoyed it very much but I think you could tell it was almost an exhausting vacation. They didn't plan FP 60 days in advance and only had a couple ADRs. They had fun but I don't think they will go again or at least for a long time.



The vast majority of people I know consider it a once trip or a "I hated it" trip. It takes a certain type to want to go back again and again. Clearly most of us here are that type.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Took me a while to see the second person so I outlined both riders - or at least what I think is being said is 2 riders on the same Banshee in case that helps (it's easier to make out the front riders legs and feed and then what looks like a handle than the actual upper body)
> View attachment 218496



Hah I think I've been there.  Is that picture from Imagineering in California?

I think it's the dish, which is like the Imagineers Holo deck.  I got to 'ride' radiator springs racers and overlook the mk when I went on the abd backstage magic.

When they are designing rides they have a 360 computer rendering of the rides and you are on the vehicle in the middle so you can experience it.

They do have a scaled down dish back stage at Epcot, I believe Epcot is what they said.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starring Rolls Cafe is closing tomorrow

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/starring-rolls-cafe-hollywood-studios-closing-tomorrow/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starring Rolls Cafe is closing tomorrow
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/starring-rolls-cafe-hollywood-studios-closing-tomorrow/


I saw that on another website through FB. I'm wondering why it's closing?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I saw that on another website through FB. I'm wondering why it's closing?


It doesn't make sense to me. It's a popular location and DHS definitely shouldn't be losing dining locations.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC member magic 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/members-magicbands-trigger-a-unique-welcome-home/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It doesn't make sense to me. It's a popular location and DHS definitely shouldn't be losing dining locations.


 Completely agree and really 1 day's notice?? Unless I missed it being announced somewhere else prior to today.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starring Rolls Cafe is closing tomorrow
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/starring-rolls-cafe-hollywood-studios-closing-tomorrow/



What?! Was this announced before now?! I'm a little sad. Not that I was planning on being in DHS long enough to need to eat on my next trip but still everyone needs a cupcake from time to time.... 

Speaking of which, does anyone know another location where they sell the butterfinger cupcake? Asking for a friend


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Completely agree and really 1 day's notice?? Unless I missed it being announced somewhere else prior to today.





pepperandchips said:


> What?! Was this announced before now?! I'm a little sad. Not that I was planning on being in DHS long enough to need to eat on my next trip but still everyone needs a cupcake from time to time....
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone know another location where they sell the butterfinger cupcake? Asking for a friend



Not announced before. No hours after tomorrow on the Disney website. It's quite strange.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Not announced before. No hours after tomorrow on the Disney website. It's quite strange.


I agree very strange.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> Not announced before. No hours after tomorrow on the Disney website. It's quite strange.



Agreed. So weird. I'm going down to WDW the first weekend of march with a coworker and we just talked about Starring Rolls (and ultimately decided against it) but that place has been packed every time I've been there and the sandwiches have been quite good. I hope it's temporary or that they will relocate the yummy starring rolls menu options to another QS at DHS.

That is yet another reason I love this thread... breaking news! (Cue the telegram noise)


----------



## Jetku

*NEWS*

Express Fresh room service option running at the Yacht Club and Contemporary from February 7th to April 1st.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...o-begin-feb-7-at-contemporary-and-yacht-club/


Not sure how this differs from regular room service..?


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...o-begin-feb-7-at-contemporary-and-yacht-club/
> 
> Express Fresh room service option running at the Yacht Club and Contemporary from February 7th to April 1st.
> 
> Not sure how this differs from regular room service..?


Quicker and easier food options. Probably cheaper too.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/express-fresh-test-begins-feb-7-at.html?m=1


----------



## writerguyfl

Jetku said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...o-begin-feb-7-at-contemporary-and-yacht-club/
> 
> Express Fresh room service option running at the Yacht Club and Contemporary from February 7th to April 1st.  Not sure how this differs from regular room service..?



I'd guess that this is modeled after Marriott's Fresh Bites program.  Fresh Bites uses disposable packaging, which means the hotel doesn't have to stock, store, or keep track of those clunky room service carts.  It also cuts down on labor because no one has to return to the room to remove the cart or wash the dishes.

I am a member of a frequent travel website that operates a forum like this one.  Of the people that have tried Fresh Bites, virtually everyone dislikes it.  They say that it isn't really room service...it's take out food.  And at Marriott, you end up paying the same fees that come with "regular" room service.



rteetz said:


> Quicker and easier food options. Probably cheaper too.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/express-fresh-test-begins-feb-7-at.html?m=1



The Marriott version is not really any cheaper.  The fees are the same and prices are equivalent to standard room service.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> I'd guess that this is modeled after Marriott's Fresh Bites program.  Fresh Bites uses disposable packaging, which means the hotel doesn't have to stock, store, or keep track of those clunky room service carts.  It also cuts down on labor because no one has to return to the room to remove the cart or wash the dishes.
> 
> I am a member of a frequent travel website that operates a forum like this one.  Of the people that have tried Fresh Bites, virtually everyone dislikes it.  They say that it isn't really room service...it's take out food.  And at Marriott, you end up paying the same fees that come with "regular" room service.
> 
> 
> 
> The Marriott version is not really any cheaper.  The fees are the same and prices are equivalent to standard room service.


I meant cheaper in terms of costs for Disney since it's quick and easy to make food.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> So I am not even half way through Disney War yet but something that relates to today's Disney already caught my attention. Michael Eisner and Frank Wells nearly had a deal with Marriot and Tishman to create new hotels for WDW. Card Walker always said they were in the theme park business not the hotel business which kind of led to this. Anyways moving forward the deal never happened and Eisner lured Marriot's CFO away to Disney, Gary Wilson. What was the first thing he did? Raise theme park ticket prices... Something Walker was opposed to during the Miller tenure. Direct quote from the book "The increase had little impact on the number of visitors to the parks. *Indeed, the only thing that surprised him was how much guests were willing to pay*."
> 
> That mentality has stayed with TWDC for now about 30 years. Prices go up, and people still pay it with little to no affect on attendance.


I don't recall the exact timing of when this exchange took place but I believe that subsequent to this is when they added quite a bit to the parks in response.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I haven't yet read a Korkis book but I love listening to podcasts that he is on. He is a wealth of Disney information.


They are definitely worth reading. Informative with inside info but not overbearing.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Your last point is the most important ... and, for those first time visitors, I think the biggest impact is if their friends come back and start saying "eh, it was ok, but not as great as I remember it being" that is really going to impact if they go or not.  Right now I still think there is that feeling of a trip to WDW being a "rite of passage" that everyone needs to do at least once ... but what if that changes?


I think that this is the greatest danger.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I think the mentality of you gotta go at least once is something more recent. My family is an exception as I am sure many of us here are. My mom starting going in 1973 and went every year until she was 18. We had cousins go to WDW in January. They were your typical once in a lifetime visitors. They have never been, family of five, stayed at AoA, dining plan, etc. The kids enjoyed it very much but I think you could tell it was almost an exhausting vacation. They didn't plan FP 60 days in advance and only had a couple ADRs. They had fun but I don't think they will go again or at least for a long time.


I agree. My first trip was in college. We camped for a couple of days. Went to MK and River Country. It was fun but not a big deal. That was in th 70s. I didn't go back until 1995.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I don't recall the exact timing of when this exchange took place but I believe that subsequent to this is when they added quite a bit to the parks in response.


This exchange was prior to that. This happened all right after Eisner took over.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> This exchange was prior to that. This happened all right after Eisner took over.


I think it's a compelling story and if I remember this move wasn't as much about a money grab as it was as pricing to value. After all it's back when Disney was honing and perfecting their service model and culture.  Seems whimsical in retrospect.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I think it's a compelling story and if I remember this move wasn't as much about a money grab as it was as pricing to value. After all it's back when Disney was honing and perfecting their service model and culture.  Seems whimsical in retrospect.


If only they could go back to that perfection and more value for your buck.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pepperandchips said:


> Speaking of which, does anyone know another location where they sell the butterfinger cupcake? Asking for a friend


I think I read that it was also at the Starbucks location in DHS, but I have not done it myself so not 100% sure. 

I expect they would make some of the most popular items available elsewhere, like they added the carrot cake cookie to Sweet Spells when Writer's Stop closed.


----------



## luisov

Not sure if already posted, but enjoy!


----------



## WooPigScientist

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree with that but I will add that no one around me growing up viewed WDW as a rite of passage. Frankly no one I knew growing up went to it. We grew up on Disney don't get me wrong (hello it was the 90s/early 2000s) but people didn't talk about when they were planning their WDW trip. Instead people were talking about when they were going to the Lake (meaning the Ozarks) or Branson or to an extent with those whose families had a bit more money when are we going skiing in Colorado. I know that a bit of that is what is near us. Plan a WDW trip or go to Worlds of Fun in a 45min-ish drive if you need your amusement park fix....plan a USO trip or drive 3-3 1/2 hrs and go to Six Flags St. Louis or Silver Dollar City. Granted this is just my experience with just those around me. My neighbor did go last year to WDW and he was sorta like "ehh it was alright but I think the kids would have been fine not going"
> 
> I do agree though there is that mentality of "you gotta go at least once in your lifetime" in certain areas and like you I do wonder what happens if/when that changes.



You must live very near us - I see the same thing. We are SE Missouri. And like rteetz said, maybe it's more recent. I grew up with lots of Disney cartoons in the 80s/90s, butnever went myself until I was about 28. But I have small children now who I've brought to WDW twice, and still don't see/hear the "rite of passage" stuff. I know a lot of people who have gone, but it's not "expected," I guess you'd say? So, like you, I'm thinking region plays a factor too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WooPigScientist said:


> You must live very near us - I see the same thing. We are SE Missouri. And like rteetz said, maybe it's more recent. I grew up with lots of Disney cartoons in the 80s/90s, butnever went myself until I was about 28. But I have small children now who I've brought to WDW twice, and still don't see/hear the "rite of passage" stuff. I know a lot of people who have gone, but it's not "expected," I guess you'd say? So, like you, I'm thinking region plays a factor too.


I live in KC but yeah we're basically in the same region. You make a good point about going but not having been expected on going. 

Personally I would love to be able to take my children (who btw I don't even have yet lol) to Disney multiple times but my husband doesn't have as strong of an opinion about going vs not going. Aside from going with me in 2011 the last time he had gone was 14 or so years before that and it was the only time he had ever been.


----------



## soniam

kylnne said:


> Thats my fiancé . We were at Nomad Lounge tonight around dusk. Talking to the CM there she was saying how they just started some of the broader light testing. We were able to see quite a variety of color combinations. Looked very cool!



Was your server Alexandria, dark curly hair always with a huge smile? She has been our server twice at Nomad Lounge. Love her and that place.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starring Rolls Cafe is closing tomorrow
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/starring-rolls-cafe-hollywood-studios-closing-tomorrow/



Could they possibly be expanding the Brown Derby Lounge?  We love to stop and have drinks and appetizers, but most of the time there's a wait for one of the few tables to open up.  It's always busy from what we've experienced.  More seats + more liquor = more $$$ for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
A look at Paddlefish 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/padd...sh-restaurant,-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> A look at Paddlefish
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/padd...sh-restaurant,-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm



Well let me just say that they have done an amazing job on Paddlefish! It looks absolutely stunning and based on the looks, may be the nicest at DS

Can't wait to try this in June!


----------



## Travis B

Harry Wallace said:


> Well let me just say that they have done an amazing job on Paddlefish! It looks absolutely stunning and based on the looks, may be the nicest at DS
> 
> Can't wait to try this in June!



i have to agree.  I've never tried it as Fulton's so I have nothing to compare to, but it really is gorgeous.  And the views!


----------



## Harry Wallace

Not sure if y'all have seen these already, but here's the newly refurbished Yacht Club rooms: http://allears.net/acc/g_yc.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The WDW Today Twitter page posted that the Animation Academy is back! It is currently located at the Epcot International Festival of the Arts. I'm guessing this will be temporary until the festival is over?

https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/827939789164908544


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The WDW Today Twitter page posted that the Animation Academy is back! It is currently located at the Epcot International Festival of the Arts. I'm guessing this will be temporary until the festival is over?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/827939789164908544


Yes it's part of the festival.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Not sure if y'all have seen these already, but here's the newly refurbished Yacht Club rooms: http://allears.net/acc/g_yc.htm


I like it but they don't seem to have any sort of boat/yacht feel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Travis B said:


> i have to agree.  I've never tried it as Fulton's so I have nothing to compare to, but it really is gorgeous.  And the views!



We've eaten at Fulton'scand it was nice but very "old school" feeling - this very different and looks amazing!  Love all the bar/patio space too


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> We've eaten at Fulton'scand it was nice but very "old school" feeling - this very different and looks amazing!  Love all the bar/patio space too


We only ate there when it was the Empress Lily - W-A-A-Y back when.....I liked that they honored Walt's wife by using her name.  It was really good back then, too...would probably be considered a signature restaurant now.  Is Paddlefish a TS or Signature?


----------



## Sweettears

I enjoyed Fultons. Always had great meals. For a period it was the only place on property where you could get fresh oysters. I believe they are on the Paddlefish menu. Otherwise it's still slim pickens for oysters


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I enjoyed Fultons. Always had great meals. For a period it was the only place on property where you could get fresh oysters. I believe they are on the Paddlefish menu. Otherwise it's still slim pickens for oysters



They definitely have them at the Boathouse - but can't think of any place on property but not Disneyland springs that has them


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> I like it but they don't seem to have any sort of boat/yacht feel.



Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.


----------



## Harry Wallace

Maineiak said:


> Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.



Yes I was thinking about that. Could it be to prevent the stains on carpets like at other resorts? Cheaper? Just my thoughts, I wonder if this is going to be a trend moving forward...


----------



## jlundeen

Harry Wallace said:


> Yes I was thinking about that. Could it be to prevent the stains on carpets like at other resorts? Cheaper? Just my thoughts, I wonder if this is going to be a trend moving forward...


Well, it's probably my fault.  I once dumped 4 refillable mugs of coffee all over the carpet when the door hit my arm coming in.  The lids didn't hold, and coffee flew everywhere!  Luckily, no one was near, so no burns, but I can tell you i used every towel in the bathroom to try to mop it up!  Housekeeping did a good job of cleaning it, but the room had a smell of coffee and a bit of a soggy carpet our entire stay!


----------



## Budshark

Maineiak said:


> Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.



Concierge has carpeting. So I guess they are treating it as premium. Either the vinyl plank flooring or a laminate in the main rooms. I'm going vinyl plank until someone gives us the final answer.


----------



## danikoski

Harry Wallace said:


> Not sure if y'all have seen these already, but here's the newly refurbished Yacht Club rooms: http://allears.net/acc/g_yc.htm



I don't see any Mickey touches...That makes me sad...Just looks like a hotel room


----------



## pepperandchips

danikoski said:


> I don't see any Mickey touches...That makes me sad...Just looks like a hotel room



From what I recall, Yacht & Beach convention center is either getting or just got a huge expansion and overhaul - these rooms are not overly themed but look upscale to me and I think they would appeal to the convention crowd. For what it's worth, I love the refreshed (even if a bit generic) look as I am generally looking for a comfortable, plush room in a convenient location. Yacht Club has been a favorite resort of mine for fitting the above bill. The new look (and Keurig!!! Finally!!!) along with touches like the glassed in shower and closet system thingy is a welcome update in my mind and seems to follow the trends in the hotel industry of late.


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> From what I recall, Yacht & Beach convention center is either getting or just got a huge expansion and overhaul - these rooms are not overly themed but look upscale to me and I think they would appeal to the convention crowd. For what it's worth, I love the refreshed (even if a bit generic) look as I am generally looking for a comfortable, plush room in a convenient location. Yacht Club has been a favorite resort of mine for fitting the above bill. The new look (and Keurig!!! Finally!!!) along with touches like the glassed in shower and closet system thingy is a welcome update in my mind and seems to follow the trends in the hotel industry of late.


Yes it's getting an expansion. 

It looks nice but it's not Disney. Disney hotels always went with the theme and had subtle Disney touches. This update doesn't have any seaside or yacht feel. It also doesn't appear to have any Disney touches.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> Yes it's getting an expansion.
> 
> It looks nice but it's not Disney. Disney hotels always went with the theme and had subtle Disney touches. This update doesn't have any seaside or yacht feel. It also doesn't appear to have any Disney touches.



I didn't articulate it well earlier, but I think Disney may have done that on purpose. There are a lot of people who come to conventions at Disney who don't want a "Disney" room - I think the resort was catering to that clientele with this refurb and I think it goes hand in hand with the convention expansion. Obviously this look isn't going to appeal to everyone, but neither does the over-the-top theming of a Royal Room at POR or the Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. It's nice to see some variety and hopefully we are just missing the hidden Mickeys....


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> I didn't articulate it well earlier, but I think Disney may have done that on purpose. There are a lot of people who come to conventions at Disney who don't want a "Disney" room - I think the resort was catering to that clientele with this refurb and I think it goes hand in hand with the convention expansion. Obviously this look isn't going to appeal to everyone, but neither does the over-the-top theming of a Royal Room at POR or the Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. It's nice to see some variety and hopefully we are just missing the hidden Mickeys....


I don't think subtle Disney is a problem though. It's not like a value where the Disney theme is everywhere. Deluxe rooms usually have the subtle touches like maybe Mickey on a lamp or something. With all of the recent refurbs Disney has gone for plain easy hotel stuff. Look at the BC refurb, upcoming pop refurb, etc. all nice looking rooms just missing that Disney touch that many of us have come to love.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maineiak said:


> Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.



I've been in a few hotels in Europe that didn't have carpet - wonder if they are going for that Euro-modern sort of look


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I like it but they don't seem to have any sort of boat/yacht feel.



Reminds me of the comments that Pete has made about the Universal Loews hotels. However, I can deal with those not being overly themed. These new rooms are kind of sad. I like the updates they did at Beach Club. They look a little Disney but still very stylish and upscale. The Yacht Club rooms are just blah and uninteresting.



Maineiak said:


> Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.



I like that. Less cooties


----------



## Maineiak

soniam said:


> I like that. Less cooties



Easier to clean and probably more allergy friendly.


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> Well, it's probably my fault.  I once dumped 4 refillable mugs of coffee all over the carpet when the door hit my arm coming in.  The lids didn't hold, and coffee flew everywhere!  Luckily, no one was near, so no burns, but I can tell you i used every towel in the bathroom to try to mop it up!  Housekeeping did a good job of cleaning it, but the room had a smell of coffee and a bit of a soggy carpet our entire stay!


Blast you jlundeen! Channeling Hook.  I am not in favor of vinyl flooring in over priced hotel rooms. For the price you pay I would hope that regular carpet cleaning and occasional replacement would be well within the normal maintenance expense


----------



## Sweettears

pepperandchips said:


> From what I recall, Yacht & Beach convention center is either getting or just got a huge expansion and overhaul - these rooms are not overly themed but look upscale to me and I think they would appeal to the convention crowd. For what it's worth, I love the refreshed (even if a bit generic) look as I am generally looking for a comfortable, plush room in a convenient location. Yacht Club has been a favorite resort of mine for fitting the above bill. The new look (and Keurig!!! Finally!!!) along with touches like the glassed in shower and closet system thingy is a welcome update in my mind and seems to follow the trends in the hotel industry of late.


I'm in that crowd and rooms without carpet only make sense in beach resort areas or the Caribbean. Otherwise it's just being cheap.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yes it's getting an expansion.
> 
> It looks nice but it's not Disney. Disney hotels always went with the theme and had subtle Disney touches. This update doesn't have any seaside or yacht feel. It also doesn't appear to have any Disney touches.


Totally agree. This is unbelievable. I travel quite a bit and a deluxe room with no carpeting? You have got to be kidding me. $600 a night and no carpet? Are they having difficulty in filling the Four Seasons? Maybe they are trying to make CBR more attractive. They can list carpeting as an amenenty


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Totally agree. This is unbelievable. I travel quite a bit and a deluxe room with no carpeting? You have got to be kidding me. $600 a night and no carpet? Are they having difficulty in filling the Four Seasons? Maybe they are trying to make CBR more attractive. They can list carpeting as an amenenty


I don't think the four seasons is having issues. I thought they wanted to be more like the four seasons.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I don't think the four seasons is having issues. I thought they wanted to be more like the four seasons.


I was being sarcastic.  This trend is most disturbing in my mind. With the trend towards DVC and the ever increasing pricing on deluxe resorts I don't get where they are going. As a long time advocate of staying on property they are rapidly running me off site.  I never used to think that SD was the best option. It's a great example of how a nonDisney management company is going to out perform them on their own property


----------



## WooPigScientist

Maineiak said:


> Easier to clean and probably more allergy friendly.



Yes! I know many like carpet (my husband included), but I would LOVE the option of rooms with little to no carpet. Between the upholstery and super-dry air, hotels are like the ninth circle of hell for my allergies.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I was being sarcastic.  This trend is most disturbing in my mind. With the trend towards DVC and the ever increasing pricing on deluxe resorts I don't get where they are going. As a long time advocate of staying on property they are rapidly running me off site.  I never used to think that SD was the best option. It's a great example of how a nonDisney management company is going to out perform them on their own property


I'm with ya. I've only stayed at a non Disney hotel once and that was the dolphin. This makes the swan and dolphin more appealing to me.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I'm with ya. I've only stayed at a non Disney hotel once and that was the dolphin. This makes the swan and dolphin more appealing to me.


It will be interesting to see what happens when the price point of SD continues to be lower than Disney properties.


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> Blast you jlundeen! Channeling Hook.  I am not in favor of vinyl flooring in over priced hotel rooms. For the price you pay I would hope that regular carpet cleaning and occasional replacement would be well within the normal maintenance expense


I can only imagine also that the sound of people walking in hard soled shoes on the floors above is going to be much more prevalent,


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


>



I'm not the biggest in theater and production departments, particularly when it comes to Disney. But why does it feel like these are things that should have been extensively tested, and finalized, ages ago?


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I'm not the biggest in theater and production departments, particularly when it comes to Disney. But why does it feel like these are things that should have been extensively tested, and finalized, ages ago?


I'm sure they all have been. But with the inconsistency deviously they need to make sure everything works and works consistently. It's been said that their big tests this week all went well and 2/12 is looking very good.


----------



## Travis B

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've been in a few hotels in Europe that didn't have carpet - wonder if they are going for that Euro-modern sort of look



Our offsite hotel at DLR had no carpet - I didn't mind and honestly sort of preferred it.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> I'm sure they all have been. But with the inconsistency deviously they need to make sure everything works and works consistently. It's been said that their big tests this week all went well and 2/12 is looking very good.



I think you're right - this is probably more like a 'tech rehearsal'.  They could be doing full on dress rehearsals overnight.  I can't even be mad about ROL anymore - this poor show's had so many delays that all I can do is laugh at this point.

I -LOVE- how the lights (projections?) look on Everest.  I think it's so cool when attractions/landmarks are integrated into the shows and fireworks, like the projections down the Main Street buildings (or Matterhorn, or Small World) for DL's 60th show.


----------



## Harry Wallace

WooPigScientist said:


> Yes! I know many like carpet (my husband included), but I would LOVE the option of rooms with little to no carpet. Between the upholstery and super-dry air, hotels are like the ninth circle of hell for my allergies.



Agreed! I'm a fan, we stayed at AKL back in 2015 and our room was unbearably damp... they then kindly moved us to another room which had the same issue! After talking to several CMs, turns out there was a fire in Boma and that set off all the sprinklers. They have slowly been replacing the carpets in AKL since going from the top down.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Totally agree. This is unbelievable. I travel quite a bit and a deluxe room with no carpeting? You have got to be kidding me. $600 a night and no carpet? Are they having difficulty in filling the Four Seasons? *Maybe they are trying to make CBR more attractive. *They can list carpeting as an amenenty



They don't have to....

...it has that deluxe location...afterall


----------



## lockedoutlogic

This show at AK looks a little cheesey, does it not?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Travis B said:


> Our offsite hotel at DLR had no carpet - I didn't mind and honestly sort of preferred it.



If it is done well I think it can be fine - though I think it means you need to have thicker walls, etc as you don't have the carpet to help reduce sound


----------



## monique5

Tigger's ally said:


> I think it Wow's me and my family every time we see the Lion King show in AK.  For live entertainment, it is a must see in my book.



This. Same here, I try to see it at least 2x each trip . Next month I will only get to see it once .


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> I'm with ya. I've only stayed at a non Disney hotel once and that was the dolphin. This makes the swan and dolphin more appealing to me.



I don't think I've stayed onsite in 30 years (Contemporary) but will be at Yacht Club for a conference this Fall.  In the 12-15 times we've come to WDW in the last 8 years, we've always stayed offsite for what appears to be 1/5 of the cost and better accommodations and amenities.  We'll see how it stacks up this Fall.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> This show at AK looks a little cheesey, does it not?


How can you tell? That was just a test of the lights.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

jlundeen said:


> I can only imagine also that the sound of people walking in hard soled shoes on the floors above is going to be much more prevalent,



take it from someone who works the front desk at a hotel that just installed "hardwood" floors during a recent refurb, its a nightmare. i have more noise complaints now then ever before. we also allow pets, so just imagine someones four legged friend running around above your head all night...not fun for anyone involved.


----------



## Dentam

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> take it from someone who works the front desk at a hotel that just installed "hardwood" floors during a recent refurb, its a nightmare. i have more noise complaints now then ever before. we also allow pets, so just imagine someones four legged friend running around above your head all night...not fun for anyone involved.



Should probably just start handing out earplugs at check-in.   They do actually work - I have to use them since I'm a very light sleeper.


----------



## Travis B

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is done well I think it can be fine - though I think it means you need to have thicker walls, etc as you don't have the carpet to help reduce sound



Per TripAdvisor I did request a second floor room so as not to hear any clomping - your point is very well taken.


----------



## Q-man

Sweettears said:


> I'm in that crowd and rooms without carpet only make sense in beach resort areas or the Caribbean. Otherwise it's just being cheap.



Luxury vinyl planks are hardly cheap and some have a 15 year warranty for commercial use.  Most hotels replace carpet every 5 years.  It is also pretty easy to replace a damaged plank just like the carpet 'tiles' you now see in many commercial applications.

I'm in the no carpet is a plus camp.


----------



## Travis B

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> take it from someone who works the front desk at a hotel that just installed "hardwood" floors during a recent refurb, its a nightmare. i have more noise complaints now then ever before. we also allow pets, so just imagine someones four legged friend running around above your head all night...not fun for anyone involved.



Oooooh that sucks.  LOL.


----------



## WillJenDisney

rteetz said:


> How can you tell? That was just a test of the lights.



You know the answer.  Because for some people, everything Disney does is awful, and they need to make sure you know they think that.  In every. single. thread.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> How can you tell? That was just a test of the lights.



Just getting that vibe...we'll see


----------



## lockedoutlogic

WillJenDisney said:


> You know the answer.  Because for some people, everything Disney does is awful, and they need to make sure you know they think that.  In every. single. thread.



Just like some people can't think about disney objectively for one second...isnt variety the spice of life?


----------



## WillJenDisney

lockedoutlogic said:


> Just like some people can't think about disney objectively for one second...it's variety the spice of life?



Maybe.  Though I don't consider constant negativity and the unending need to make sure everyone knows it in every single thread a part of the spice of life.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

WillJenDisney said:


> Maybe.  Though I don't consider constant negativity and the unending need to make sure everyone knows it in every single thread a part of the spice of life.



Not even like paprika?

Cardamom?


----------



## Sweettears

Q-man said:


> Luxury vinyl planks are hardly cheap and some have a 15 year warranty for commercial use.  Most hotels replace carpet every 5 years.  It is also pretty easy to replace a damaged plank just like the carpet 'tiles' you now see in many commercial applications.
> 
> I'm in the no carpet is a plus camp.


You are making my point for me. I never suggested the initial cost was cheap. The fact that they can go another ten years without replacement is being cheap at the expense of the guest.


----------



## WillJenDisney

lockedoutlogic said:


> Not even like paprika?
> 
> Cardamom?



Not even coriander.  

Also, being negative about every single move the company makes involves no more objectivity than being positive on every single move.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

WillJenDisney said:


> Not even coriander.
> 
> Also, being negative about every single move the company makes involves no more objectivity than being positive on every single move.



I prefer cilantro...

Credit where credit is due...that's the policy and will continue to be. No "dust" because I'm not 6...

You will see a pattern if you are fair...which frankly you are not being.


----------



## Missyrose

WooPigScientist said:


> Yes! I know many like carpet (my husband included), but I would LOVE the option of rooms with little to no carpet. Between the upholstery and super-dry air, hotels are like the ninth circle of hell for my allergies.



I've really enjoyed the switch to the vinyl wood-looking floors at Boardwalk Villas. They get mopped and have felt far cleaner than the carpets ever felt. Only downside is it kinda hurts when you come back from a long park day and your feet hurt.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is done well I think it can be fine - though I think it means you need to have thicker walls, etc as you don't have the carpet to help reduce sound





GimmeMoreMagic said:


> take it from someone who works the front desk at a hotel that just installed "hardwood" floors during a recent refurb, its a nightmare. i have more noise complaints now then ever before. we also allow pets, so just imagine someones four legged friend running around above your head all night...not fun for anyone involved.



Yeah see just me thinking here but it can be less of an issue if the rooms are built with hard floors to begin with. Carpet, even with it's cons, does help dampen sounds down a bit. You also have the furniture in the room which combined with hard floors will just create more of an echoing hear more sound type situation.

Two breakfast/brunch chains around town with multiple locations decided to redo their decor. They took out all the carpeting, redid the walls, put in we think vinyl flooring and took out more of the seating with fabric seats and instead did more harder/wood-like/wood seating.....good lord is it so noisy in there. The waiters/waitresses have a hard time hearing what the guests are ordering and it is a bit less inviting because now you're having to talk louder to who you are with which only serves to make it that much louder in the place.

There are def. pros to no carpet for sure especially in an environment like FL but the potential noise issue is a big con for me.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

As far as carpet goes...considering that the societal trend is to reject carpeting due to allergen concern/paranoia - dumping carpet makes sense.

But...personally I like a soft floor...I think Carpeting is under appreciated.  Just me.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dean Marino

Maineiak said:


> Looks like no carpeting either, which is interesting.



Actually?  This can be downright stupid.  Let me explain....
"No carpet" results in easier, cheaper cleaning.  One can literally hose the interior down.

Ahhhhh - but the WAIT staff.  Every little spill is going to be a potential leg breaker .  Imagine flying across floors with zero traction, eight hours a day .

Just me - I suspect the designer never waited a table in his/her life.

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## zaccaglin

Travis B said:


> Our offsite hotel at DLR had no carpet - I didn't mind and honestly sort of preferred it.


Motel 6 Anaheim main gate?


----------



## MommaBerd

Somewhat OT - but the drones for the half-time show were very cool! At first we thought they had somehow put a red fog to turn the stars red. But when half of them turned blue, I was like, "DRONES!" Demonstrates the awesome potential for Disney nighttime shows!!!


----------



## zaccaglin

MommaBerd said:


> Somewhat OT - but the drones for the half-time show were very cool! At first we thought they had somehow put a red fog to turn the stars red. But when half of them turned blue, I was like, "DRONES!" Demonstrates the awesome potential for Disney nighttime shows!!!


They were the same drones disney used at Disney springs this Christmas.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Monorail Train Control System autopilot will be running on all three beams all day starting Tuesday. This is the plan unless technical issues arise, then they will switch back over to legacy. Monorail midday closures and modified schedules will still be happening to further test and tweak system programming, as well as other maintenance.


----------



## MommaBerd

zaccaglin said:


> They were the same drones disney used at Disney springs this Christmas.



I thought so since it said the drones were from intel.


----------



## Travis B

zaccaglin said:


> Motel 6 Anaheim main gate?



Eden Roc


----------



## HeroOfWDW

Does anyone know when the Super Bowl Parade will be at Magic Kingdom, if there is any?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> Does anyone know when the Super Bowl Parade will be at Magic Kingdom, if there is any?


I haven't seen if Brady is going to DL or WDW yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James White of the Super Bowl champion Patriots and alumnus of the best college there is (Wisconsin) is heading to the Magic Kingdom!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/super-bowl-hero-james-white-is-going-to-disney-world/


----------



## xApril

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James White of the Super Bowl champion Patriots and alumnus of the best college there is (Wisconsin) is heading to the Magic Kingdom!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/super-bowl-hero-james-white-is-going-to-disney-world/


Is it going to be the 3pm Festival of Fantasy?


----------



## rteetz

xApril said:


> Is it going to be the 3pm Festival of Fantasy?


Should be.


----------



## monique5

luisov said:


> Not sure if already posted, but enjoy!



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## skier_pete

Maineiak said:


> I don't think I've stayed onsite in 30 years (Contemporary) but will be at Yacht Club for a conference this Fall.  In the 12-15 times we've come to WDW in the last 8 years, we've always stayed offsite for what appears to be 1/5 of the cost and better accommodations and amenities.  We'll see how it stacks up this Fall.



All you are saying is definitely true. However, we find that being wrapped in the "Disney Bubble" the entire trip makes the on-site stay worth it. We'll be going in a few weeks to an off-site stay that will involve mostly universal but a little bit of Disney, and I am wondering what it will be like.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> As far as carpet goes...considering that the societal trend is to reject carpeting due to allergen concern/paranoia - dumping carpet makes sense.
> 
> But...personally I like a soft floor...I think Carpeting is under appreciated.  Just me.



Hard flooring is very "hip" right now. We did our entire downstairs in Laminate (Pergo) last year, and are looking at doing the upstairs. We want carpet in the bedrooms, but the installer mentioned. "Everybody is doing hardwood throughout the house nowadays."  I am sure the same is being looked at from a hotel point of view.

Personally, I don't much care for it, but it probably does wear slightly better and in the damp Florida weather it might eliminate the problems with hotels getting musty quickly.


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Hard flooring is very "hip" right now. We did our entire downstairs in Laminate (Pergo) last year, and are looking at doing the upstairs. We want carpet in the bedrooms, but the installer mentioned. "Everybody is doing hardwood throughout the house nowadays."  I am sure the same is being looked at from a hotel point of view.
> 
> Personally, I don't much care for it, but it probably does wear slightly better and in the damp Florida weather it might eliminate the problems with hotels getting musty quickly.



I've always been a fan of hardwood because if you want carpet you can always get an area rug.  Having the option is nice.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I have plank flooring and I hate it...

I've been pounding my paws for "multiple" decades...why do I want to do that when I'm looking for ice cream?


----------



## Spacedog1975

I think it's interesting how Johnny Depp light the new/Superbowl trailer was.


----------



## mollmoll4

Not to harp on the flooring more than necessary, but we happened to walk past an under-construction room in the WL during our past stay that looked like it was fully completed. From the glaring sun off of the floor it looked as though they skipped carpet in there too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Spacedog1975 said:


> I think it's interesting how Johnny Depp light the new/Superbowl trailer was.



I Think his star has dimmed a little...for multiple reasons


----------



## Spacedog1975

lockedoutlogic said:


> I Think his star has dimmed a little...for multiple reasons



I have no doubt that this has plenty to do with what's going on in his personal life.
Also - it's not like he's generating hits like he had been. 
I'd also say that the fate of Alice 2 had more to do with the mediocrity of the first Alice and the derivative nature of the second story than him - but it surely rested on his shoulders.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen if Brady is going to DL or WDW yet.



I think neither - when he got his trophy, he announced he was going home...big emphasis on home...


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

lockedoutlogic said:


> Perfect...and it has the "fab 5" with daisy swapped for Pluto...so that's one of the best groups there...and it's basically Boma's food with more core American breakfast items mixed
> In.
> 
> They also have Krispy Kreme donut holes by the hundreds...they get swarmed though so you'll have to casually kick a couple kids
> To get some...business as usual



We may have to give that a try in December...Boma is my favorite breakfast...toss in some characters and we'll be a happy group.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> I think neither - when he got his trophy, he announced he was going home...big emphasis on home...


Correct as I posted earlier it's James White (On Wisconsin) at MK today.


----------



## jlundeen

zaccaglin said:


> They were the same drones disney used at Disney springs this Christmas.


Here's a link about the drones...confirms the Disney connection.

http://time.com/4661063/lady-gaga-super-bowl-drones/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+time/topstories+(TIME:+Top+Stories)&utm_content=Netvibes


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Iger could stick around as CEO

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...isney-ceo-robert-iger-will-extend-his-tenure/


----------



## Maineiak

Anyone see this yet?

*Disney CEO Robert Iger May Extend Tenure Again*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney-ceo-robert-iger-may-extend-tenure-again-1486377000


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Monorail Train Control System autopilot will be running on all three beams all day starting Tuesday. This is the plan unless technical issues arise, then they will switch back over to legacy. Monorail midday closures and modified schedules will still be happening to further test and tweak system programming, as well as other maintenance.



Does this new system mean there won't be monorail drivers anymore?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reservations now open for Paddlefish

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/padd...vailable-for-paddlefish-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does this new system mean there won't be monorail drivers anymore?


The driver will still be in the cabin just not actually driving.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> The driver will still be in the cabin just not actually driving.



Easy job for them then.  Will probably get a bit boring.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Hard flooring is very "hip" right now. We did our entire downstairs in Laminate (Pergo) last year, and are looking at doing the upstairs. We want carpet in the bedrooms, but the installer mentioned. "Everybody is doing hardwood throughout the house nowadays."  I am sure the same is being looked at from a hotel point of view.
> 
> Personally, I don't much care for it, but it probably does wear slightly better and in the damp Florida weather it might eliminate the problems with hotels getting musty quickly.



Around here, the new vinyl flooring that is put down just like laminate is the rage.  We put it in my daughters house with heat strips under it and it has been there for just over a year with a big dog running on it and no scratches at all. Thinking that is our next floor.  Wife has hinted at it already.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> The driver will still be in the cabin just not actually driving.



State job?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Maineiak said:


> Anyone see this yet?
> 
> *Disney CEO Robert Iger May Extend Tenure Again*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney-ceo-robert-iger-may-extend-tenure-again-1486377000



You mean the "daily slap in the face"?


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> Iger could stick around as CEO
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...isney-ceo-robert-iger-will-extend-his-tenure/



wooo! more budget cuts and ride closures!


----------



## Travis B

lockedoutlogic said:


> I have plank flooring and I hate it...
> 
> I've been pounding my paws for "multiple" decades...why do I want to do that when I'm looking for ice cream?



Somebody's getting slippers for Xmas this year!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Travis B said:


> Somebody's getting slippers for Xmas this year!



Uggs, please?

I love the feel of fresh baby's wool on my feet...

...you can get them at springs for 115% of retail


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First piece of track for Slinky Dog Coaster is now in place.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First piece of track for Slinky Dog Coaster is now in place.



How cool would it be if they were able to design a ride vehicle that mimicked an actual slinky dog.  Picture sitting in the vehicle on the track, then the front part takes off from you.  it gets 25 - 50 ft ahead of you and then you are launched forward to catch up with it.  It then does that through the whole ride.

But I guess getting a chopped up, half-baked, version of what was originally designed is cool too...


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> How cool would it be if they were able to design a ride vehicle that mimicked an actual slinky dog.  Picture sitting in the vehicle on the track, then the front part takes off from you.  it gets 25 - 50 ft ahead of you and then you are launched forward to catch up with it.  It then does that through the whole ride.
> 
> But I guess getting a chopped up half version of what was original designed is cool too...


The ride vehicle is supposed to move but probably more along the lines of Mine Train and not what you're hoping for.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor/Photo update
*
Disneyland AP price increase coming soon? All that and more in this photo update 

http://micechat.com/151218-disneyland-photo-update-feb-6/
*
*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get ready to get your TapuTapu on at Volcano bay. The bands look to be very similar to magicbands. 

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/volcano-bay/take-a-look-at-the-taputapu-wearable/


----------



## sachilles

For what it's worth, we had our basement flooded this spring. We had laminate wood flooring. It had to be removed, as once water is in it, it will not dry. We replaced with the newer vinyl laminate flooring. It can handle being wet. In addition, the echo'y noise you hear with the older stuff is gone. It's not quite as rigid, so you don't get the air gaps that make the noise. It gives a bit more than the planks as well. Not soft as carpet, but softer than tile, which is common in many accommodations.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *Rumor/Photo update
> *
> Disneyland AP price increase coming soon? All that and more in this photo update
> 
> http://micechat.com/151218-disneyland-photo-update-feb-6/


This will be a very hard hit to a lot of AP holders, if they do indeed remove the payment plan option. The price increase will probably be minimal (according to this link and my own belief) but the VAST majority of Disneyland AP holders use the payment plan and removing that option will impact a lot of guests.  I think this will be a step too far. Disneyland can't forget that one of it's major audiences is the Southern California annual pass holder.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First piece of track for Slinky Dog Coaster is now in place.



Picks or it didn't happen


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Picks or it didn't happen


Well that I don't have...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This will be a very hard hit to a lot of AP holders, if they do indeed remove the payment plan option. The price increase will probably be minimal (according to this link and my own belief) but the VAST majority of Disneyland AP holders use the payment plan and removing that option will impact a lot of guests.  I think this will be a step too far. Disneyland can't forget that one of it's major audiences is the Southern California annual pass holder.



Here's where I get selfish...

I never understood why some people can do the monthly...and some can't.

It really should be all or nothing.

For me...if it was an autopsy (autocorrect...my keyboard now writes the jokes for me)...I would never even notice it and never let the pass lapse.

But when it's "cash up front"...I find myself asking the question: what have they done this year to earn another year of loyalty?

And when it's after a hefty price increase...that's a psychological hurdle.

So it lapses...used to be for a month or two...now it's more like a year...

So it's not me that loses.


----------



## dlavender

lockedoutlogic said:


> Here's where I get selfish...
> 
> I never understood why some people can do the monthly...and some can't.
> 
> It really should be all or nothing.
> 
> For me...if was an autopsy...I would never even notice it and never let the pass lapse.
> 
> But when it's "cash up front"...I find myself asking the question: what have the done this year to earn another year of loyalty?
> 
> And when it's after a hefty price increase...that's a psychological hurdle.
> 
> So it lapses...used to be for a month or two...now it's more like a year...
> 
> So it's not me that loses.



Way too much risk for them to open it up like that.  

I don't know what their attrition/default rate is, but could you imagine the loss in revenues if enough people go for a week, only paying the $130 deposit, and never make anymore payments?  You just gave up $1000 tickets for $130.  I don't think they want bad debt increasing on their books.  You definitely don't want people that would do this to take the spot of the full price crowd.  I think opening it up to to a larger pool definitely increases their exposure and increases their bad debt.    

But, out of the state of MGM, they should hand out 7 day passes for $130.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

lockedoutlogic said:


> Here's where I get selfish...
> 
> I never understood why some people can do the monthly...and some can't.
> 
> It really should be all or nothing.
> 
> For me...if was an autopsy...I would never even notice it and never let the pass lapse.
> 
> But when it's "cash up front"...I find myself asking the question: what have the done this year to earn another year of loyalty?
> 
> And when it's after a hefty price increase...that's a psychological hurdle.
> 
> So it lapses...used to be for a month or two...now it's more like a year...
> 
> So it's not me that loses.



As far as "all or nothing", I get it. It's a bit frustrating that residents benefit from that. As a So Cal resident, I enjoy the benefit of interest-free payment plans, but I hated having to pay upfront for the WDW portion of the Premier pass. It'd be nice if people who were coming for an extended trip to either DL or WDW could take advantage of the payment plan.

As for the rest, I would agree with you. Even though it's the same amount of money, $1,039 up front is a lot more intimidating to people than $79 a month (after the down payment). Granted, that's for the top-of-the-line pass, but still. I know A LOT of college students/early twenties (myself included) who have Disney passes, and would argue they're a significant portion of local AP holders. Disneyland passes provide consistent, already-paid-for entertainment on weekends and weeknights and college students/early twenties are always around. But you better believe they're using the payment plans and aren't willing, or even able, to shell out hundreds at one go. I know even I'm questioning what I'll do if they get rid of the payment option... I'll undoubtedly still get the pass, but maybe I'll just renew for the Signature instead of Premier or Signature Plus. 

Additionally: Very curious to see if they include the MaxPass in the top options of the passes. That could be interesting as well.


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> Here's where I get selfish...
> 
> I never understood why some people can do the monthly...and some can't.
> 
> It really should be all or nothing.
> 
> For me...if was an autopsy...I would never even notice it and never let the pass lapse.
> 
> But when it's "cash up front"...I find myself asking the question: what have the done this year to earn another year of loyalty?
> 
> And when it's after a hefty price increase...that's a psychological hurdle.
> 
> So it lapses...used to be for a month or two...now it's more like a year...
> 
> So it's not me that loses.


I think I've watched too many "CSI" shows...when I first read this, I thought you said "autopsy" as in finding the cause of death!  Then realized that you meant "autopay"...LOL..  Darned that spell checker!!  Why can't it just type what you MEAN!!??!!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> The driver will still be in the cabin just not actually driving.



Yep, asked a guard about that this morning because I was curious.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I think I've watched too many "CSI" shows...when I first read this, I thought you said "autopsy" as in finding the cause of death!  Then realized that you meant "autopay"...LOL..  Darned that spell checker!!  Why can't it just type what you MEAN!!??!!



I had four typos in that mess...but I actually meant "option"

Like I said...my phone is now better at sarcasm than I am


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Way too much risk for them to open it up like that.
> 
> I don't know what their attrition/default rate is, but could you imagine the loss in revenues if enough people go for a week, only paying the $130 deposit, and never make anymore payments?  You just gave up $1000 tickets for $130.  I don't think they want bad debt increasing on their books.  You definitely don't want people that would do this to take the spot of the full price crowd.  I think opening it up to to a larger pool definitely increases their exposure and increases their bad debt.
> 
> But, out of the state of MGM, they should hand out 7 day passes for $130.



I get all that...I would never expect them to do it...

But i would sign up for a "default clause" where you sign a small
Waiver that authorizes them to charge the remaining balance to a credit card if the payment doesn't clear...maybe with a 7 day grace period for "glitches"...

With the importance of credit scores...that would clean out a big chunk of the scammers.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Review of the 7 hour Star Wars tour at Hollywood Studios posted by Touring Plans:

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/04/sat6_starwarsguidedtour/#more-121376

I don't think this is a tour I would be interested in booking.  If it were a backstage tour at Skywalker Ranch, I'd be willing to book and pay more!!!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Review of the 7 hour Star Wars tour at Hollywood Studios posted by Touring Plans:
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/04/sat6_starwarsguidedtour/#more-121376
> 
> I don't think this is a tour I would be interested in booking.  If it were a backstage tour at Skywalker Ranch, I'd be willing to book and pay more!!!


I think the biggest plus is if you want to do the dessert party. You are already paying 69.99 for that party so add in 6 more hours of star wars stuff for another 50ish dollars. Still not something I would do though and I have done the dessert party.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> Review of the 7 hour Star Wars tour at Hollywood Studios posted by Touring Plans:
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/02/04/sat6_starwarsguidedtour/#more-121376
> 
> I don't think this is a tour I would be interested in booking.  If it were a backstage tour at Skywalker Ranch, I'd be willing to book and pay more!!!



The Star Wars fan in me might be curious...but then I remember that the Star Wars "presence" at wdw is kinda weak.  Star tours was always an ultimate punt on a theme park manifestation of Star Wars...servicing "capacity" instead of experience and the result of a contentious "partnership" between george the "genius" and Mikey Eisner.

It's the standard routine these days: trying to package anything they can think of to sell at a high priced upcharge.  It's going to continue.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James White has his MVP experience. A friend of Mickey Mouse said he was very overwhelmed and enjoyed the experience.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-30th-year-of-disneys-super-bowl-tradition/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New character themed rooms at the Disney Ambassador hotel in Tokyo

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...themed-rooms-unveiled-at-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New character themed rooms at the Disney Ambassador hotel in Tokyo
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...themed-rooms-unveiled-at-tokyo-disney-resort/



Cute headboards! But, oh my! Did you see the carpet in the Chip 'N Dale room?!?!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
For the 17th consecutive year Victoria and Albert's is a five diamond restaurant

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...the-best-with-another-aaa-five-diamond-award/


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

mikepizzo said:


> How cool would it be if they were able to design a ride vehicle that mimicked an actual slinky dog.  Picture sitting in the vehicle on the track, then the front part takes off from you.  it gets 25 - 50 ft ahead of you and then you are launched forward to catch up with it.  It then does that through the whole ride.
> 
> *But I guess getting a chopped up, half-baked, version of what was originally designed is cool too...*


Is that what they're saying? Is the ride going to be less than what they originally planned?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

*DisneyDreamer said:


> Is that what they're saying? Is the ride going to be less than what they originally planned?



Old news...toy story land is basically a kiddieland.

The real tale of the tape for studios will be this:
1. Can they build something spectacular for Star Wars?
2. Do they continue after to retrofit/revamp the park?  Or let it sit for another horse's lifetime after?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Old news...toy story land is basically a kiddieland.
> 
> The real tale of the tape for studios will be this:
> 1. Can they build something spectacular for Star Wars?
> 2. Do they continue after to retrofit/revamp the park?  Or let it sit for another horse's lifetime after?


At least we aren't getting what Paris has but I agree its a kiddieland. 

1. Yes
2. If they start on the other pieces soon like rumored they won't need to do much after Star Wars opens.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> At least we aren't getting what Paris has but I agree its a kiddieland.
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. If they start on the other pieces soon like rumored they won't need to do much after Star Wars opens.



1. Big uncertainty there - all ages simulators on arms or doombuggies isn't going to accomplish this.
2. TOTS


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

lockedoutlogic said:


> Old news...toy story land is basically a kiddieland.
> 
> The real tale of the tape for studios will be this:
> 1. Can they build something spectacular for Star Wars?
> 2. Do they continue after to retrofit/revamp the park?  Or let it sit for another horse's lifetime after?


I'm not surprised or upset that Toy Story Land is geared towards kids. From the day they announced it, I knew that's what it would be. The park has Tower of Terror (hopefully - I'm fearful it's going to get rethemed and ruined) and Rock 'n Roller Coaster for the thrill ride crowd, and part of the big need for the park is more family-friendly rides rather than only shows to take the strain off Toy Story Mania. I'm still looking forward to it because it will be something new. And Star Wars will hopefully be a good addition for the teen/adult audience.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> 1. Big uncertainty there - all ages simulators on arms or doombuggies isn't going to accomplish this.
> 2. TOTS


1. New state of the art multi-level trackless ride system.... The Falcon will be a simulator though. 
2. Let's not go there


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> 1. New state of the art multi-level trackless ride system.... The Falcon will be a simulator though.
> 2. Let's not go there



1. I like the trackless technology...but it's a long way from being a "good Star Wars type ride"...they have a lot to prove there.
2. TOTS is batting 1.000...it's never been defeated.  Until dirt moves, it's just all spitballing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

*DisneyDreamer said:


> I'm not surprised or upset that Toy Story Land is geared towards kids. From the day they announced it, I knew that's what it would be. The park has Tower of Terror (hopefully - I'm fearful it's going to get rethemed and ruined) and Rock 'n Roller Coaster for the thrill ride crowd, and part of the big need for the park is more family-friendly rides rather than only shows to take the strain off Toy Story Mania. I'm still looking forward to it because it will be something new. And Star Wars will hopefully be a good addition for the teen/adult audience.



I don't think a kiddielwnd at studios is a bad idea either...they've always needed it.

The problem is it's reported been scaled down before they ever started.  That's disappointing because it makes it more "stopgap" than it should be.

The "thrill rides" are great...but they are now 20+/almost 20 years old respectively...can't rely on that forever.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> 1. I like the trackless technology...but it's a long way from being a "good Star Wars type ride"...they have a lot to prove there.
> 2. TOTS is batting 1.000...it's never been defeated.  Until dirt moves, it's just all spitballing.


1. That's why they are using it in the Alcatraz attraction (the battle ride)
2. I am done here.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think a kiddielwnd at studios is a bad idea either...they've always needed it.
> 
> The problem is it's reported been scaled down before they ever started.  That's disappointing because it makes it more "stopgap" than it should be.
> 
> The "thrill rides" are great...but they are now 20+/almost 20 years old respectively...can't rely on that forever.


You can see in the concept art changes from announcement to know that it has been scaled down.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> You can see in the concept art changes from announcement to know that it has been scaled down.



No dispute


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

lockedoutlogic said:


> 1. I like the trackless technology...but it's a long way from being a "good Star Wars type ride"...they have a lot to prove there.
> 2. TOTS is batting 1.000...it's never been defeated.  Until dirt moves, it's just all spitballing.



Okay, really sorry but I need some help. What's TOTS?


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, really sorry but I need some help. What's TOTS?


Trust only the shovels


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think a kiddielwnd at studios is a bad idea either...they've always needed it.
> 
> The problem is it's reported been scaled down before they ever started.  That's disappointing because it makes it more "stopgap" than it should be.
> 
> *The "thrill rides" are great...but they are now 20+/almost 20 years old respectively...can't rely on that forever*.


True enough. I still love them though even though I've done each countless times now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Trust only the shovels



It's this little motto that I dreamed up...

One of the phenomenons that have come out of the "digital" age is that we have these lovely forums to come to.  No problem there.  But we have another phenomenon:  insiders all over the place.  As in there always about to announce "something big" based on "in the know" people.
Except they're not...because disney is tightly controlled In power/financial structure.

So only the shovels are trustworthy.  

The net effect is nothing...except...I think that disney uses this unnecessary "optimism" to NOT do a lot of things.  It's a shield to keep the longterm natives at bay.

The reality is that this management regime has gotten far too comfortable not refreshing their parks...and they need to...because that is how they stay relevant/solvent.  Doesn't have to be major all the time...but it should be a commitment.

That's where the slogan comes from.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's this little motto that I dreamed up...
> 
> One of the phenomenons that have come out of the "digital" age is that we have these lovely forums to come to.  No problem there.  But we have another phenomenon:  insiders all over the place.  As in there always about to announce "something big" based on "in the know" people.
> Except they're not...because disney is tightly controlled In power/financial structure.
> 
> So only the shovels are trustworthy.
> 
> The net effect is nothing...except...I think that disney uses this unnecessary "optimism" to NOT do a lot of things.  It's a shield to keep the longterm natives at bay.
> 
> The reality is that this management regime has gotten far too comfortable not refreshing their parks...and they need to...because that is how they stay relevant/solvent.  Doesn't have to be major all the time...but it should be a commitment.
> 
> That's where the slogan comes from.



Got it, thanks for the explanation! I sort of pieced that together from the phrase itself and context but it's helpful to have the fleshed-out explanation


----------



## luisov

It will be a nice little area for the families to spend some time. DHS needs it. The problem here is that Disney knows that people will like it and that it will be a very popular land regardless of how good or dissapointing it is. There's quite a few hours worth of people waiting to get in a 2 minute long family coaster at MK. I think a scaled down version of the Slinky dog coaster will do just fine.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's this little motto that I dreamed up...
> 
> One of the phenomenons that have come out of the "digital" age is that we have these lovely forums to come to.  No problem there.  But we have another phenomenon:  insiders all over the place.  As in there always about to announce "something big" based on "in the know" people.
> Except they're not...because disney is tightly controlled In power/financial structure.
> 
> So only the shovels are trustworthy.
> 
> The net effect is nothing...except...I think that disney uses this unnecessary "optimism" to NOT do a lot of things.  It's a shield to keep the longterm natives at bay.
> 
> The reality is that this management regime has gotten far too comfortable not refreshing their parks...and they need to...because that is how they stay relevant/solvent.  Doesn't have to be major all the time...but it should be a commitment.
> 
> That's where the slogan comes from.


Even the shovels moving doesn't mean things won't change/happen/etc. Look at Rivers of Light. Built, and previewed, yet still not open. 

You're motto should be Trust Only When it Opens, TOWO.


----------



## rteetz

Media previews for Rivers of Light are said to be coming soon like very soon.


----------



## Angell

I can't wait for Rivers of Light.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor/Photo update
> *
> Disneyland AP price increase coming soon? All that and more in this photo update
> 
> http://micechat.com/151218-disneyland-photo-update-feb-6/


I was out at Disneyland 2 weeks ago, and all I heard from people with an AP say to me is that "it is getting to expensive for me to have an AP." If Disneyland raises prices again with the excuse of saying that they want to make the parks less crowded, they aren't going to be seen really as a locals park anymore. I would find it really surprising if they got rid of the monthly payment plan. I hear it on the podcast all the time that Disney is a business, and they will find any way to make money. When the monthly payment plan rolled out, it made it a lot easier for my family and many of my friends to get an AP. If they get rid of the monthly payment plan, many of my friends won't be able to afford it anymore, and that means Disney would end up losing money. I don't see how that could be a smart business decision. I know I'm only basing my opinion on my friends and family, but I heard the "Disney prices are way to expensive" all the time when I was out there just by having side conversations with people.


----------



## MommaBerd

If you buy an AP for DL on the payment plan, is it more expensive in the end? I took a quick peek out there and it doesn't seem so. To me, if someone is going to pay up front for an AP, then there *should* be a "discount" for that. Or said another way, the payment plan should cost a little more, maybe 2-3%, because Disney IS taking a risk in extending that courtesy.

Also, the article did say that the cost for AP renewals may go down. So existing AP holders might actually be happy with the changes.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

luisov said:


> It will be a nice little area for the families to spend some time. DHS needs it. The problem here is that Disney knows that people will like it and that it will be a very popular land regardless of how good or dissapointing it is. There's quite a few hours worth of people waiting to get in a 2 minute long family coaster at MK. I think a scaled down version of the Slinky dog coaster will do just fine.


I think the land would do very well, if they had more. Having either the RC ride, or the parachute dropped added on to what is already announced would be perfect. I say that Disney gets rid of the Tea cup alien thing, and makes some sort of dark ride. I think it would be really cool if they made an attraction like Spiderman/Transformers, where you ride on Buster to go save a fellow toy. Just wishful thinking


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Even the shovels moving doesn't mean things won't change/happen/etc. Look at Rivers of Light. Built, and previewed, yet still not open.
> 
> You're motto should be Trust Only When it Opens, TOWO.



Well...I at least expect that once tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars start being spent - the stock holders will expect them to finish it at SOME point.

I have "faith".

Unlike Night Kingdom, the water bridge to Caribbean, and all the other nonsense that has gotten "greenlit" over the years...


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Well...I at least expect that once tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars start being spent - the stock holders will expect them to finish it at SOME point.
> 
> I have "faith".
> 
> Unlike Night Kingdom, the water bridge to Caribbean, and all the other nonsense that has gotten "greenlit" over the years...



I love thinking about the attractions that "never were".

Speaking of the "Tragic Kingdom"...

I was watching Martin's New Fantasyland Tribute video the other day.  There was a villains ride planned for New Fantasyland that started as a version of "it's a small world..." then Maleficent showed up, wrecked the track, and sent you to the underworld.  The ride vehicle started as a boat, but then would connect to an above the head track, so it was a hybrid ride.

It sounded really interesting, and under different management who knows...

Who was the last executive that really cared about the guest experience, and had the Walt-esque mindset of always going bigger and better?

*Edit:* I was wrong.  The hybrid ride was for another proposed ride.  The villains would just be a flume ride.


----------



## skier_pete

I think the point of TOTS is to say that it means SOMETHING is actually getting built. Exact details can't be assured, but I think at this point we can be pretty comfortable that we are getting a Toy Story Land and a Star Wars Land....whereas the many rumor things at Epcot (Guardians of the Galaxy at Ellen, New Country in WS, New Remy/B&tB ride in France) are only speculation until work gets under way. Things get officially announced and even then still don't come to pass. (Remember Pixie Hollow in NFL? Hyperion Bay?) But TOTS is usually a pretty good indication.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

mikepizzo said:


> I love thinking about the attractions that "never were".
> 
> Speaking of the "Tragic Kingdom"...
> 
> I was watching Martin's New Fantasyland Tribute video the other day.  There was a villains ride planned for New Fantasyland that started as a version of "it's a small world..." then Maleficent showed up, wrecked the track, and sent you to the underworld.  The ride vehicle started as a boat, but then would connect to an above the head track, so it was a hybrid ride.
> 
> It sounded really interesting, and under different management who knows...
> 
> Who was the last executive that really cared about the guest experience, and had the Walt-esque mindset of always going bigger and better?


This sounds really cool. Did something take it's place? Or was it just not going to happen?


----------



## mikepizzo

HeroOfWDW said:


> This sounds really cool. Did something take it's place? Or was it just not going to happen?



I was actually incorrect.  The hybrid style ride was a different proposed ride.  The villains ride would just be a flume style ride.

The villains ride would take the place of the submarine ride.  It was just never built in favor of New Fantasyland.  

You can watch the whole video here:

New Fantasyland WDW – Martins Ultimate Tribute – Part One of Two


----------



## skier_pete

HeroOfWDW said:


> This sounds really cool. Did something take it's place? Or was it just not going to happen?



This stuff never went beyond Blue Sky. There's dozens of rides out there that they come up with concepts for that never happened. This is just another example. 

The only way I would use it to criticize Disney is to say the Imagineering certainly has the ability to come up with unique ideas, but management isn't willing to pay for them.


----------



## zaccaglin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does this new system mean there won't be monorail drivers anymore?


a pilot will still always be present, the new system is just an auto pilot (cruise control) type of system. A pilot will still need to be in place to preform all other functions of the train, as well as to drive it themselves for switching procedures, safety checks, and other times when needed.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I was actually incorrect.  The hybrid style ride was a different proposed ride.  The villains ride would just be a flume style ride.
> 
> The villains ride would take the place of the submarine ride.  It was just never built in favor of New Fantasyland.
> 
> You can watch the whole video here:
> 
> New Fantasyland WDW – Martins Ultimate Tribute – Part One of Two


Martin does some incredible videos.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Beauty and the Beast rose cake at Amorette's Patisserie 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-rose-cake-inspired-by-beauty-and-the-beast/


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> I think the point of TOTS is to say that it means SOMETHING is actually getting built. Exact details can't be assured, but I think at this point we can be pretty comfortable that we are getting a Toy Story Land and a Star Wars Land....whereas the many rumor things at Epcot (Guardians of the Galaxy at Ellen, New Country in WS, New Remy/B&tB ride in France) are only speculation until work gets under way. Things get officially announced and even then still don't come to pass. (Remember Pixie Hollow in NFL? Hyperion Bay?) But TOTS is usually a pretty good indication.



Yeah, but it is my belief that if someone truly believes in the theory of TOTS, then they would visit this thread only for News, as Rumors would not apply. The thing is, rumors are so much more interesting.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Beauty and the Beast rose cake at Amorette's Patisserie
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-rose-cake-inspired-by-beauty-and-the-beast/



Cool cake.  But, I found that story on the right hand side about Dliving in Springs just as interesting.  That is some neat stuff! I hope my wife never sees it!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I think the point of TOTS is to say that it means SOMETHING is actually getting built. Exact details can't be assured, but I think at this point we can be pretty comfortable that we are getting a Toy Story Land and a Star Wars Land....whereas the many rumor things at Epcot (Guardians of the Galaxy at Ellen, New Country in WS, New Remy/B&tB ride in France) are only speculation until work gets under way. Things get officially announced and even then still don't come to pass. (Remember Pixie Hollow in NFL? Hyperion Bay?) But TOTS is usually a pretty good indication.



Perhaps TOTS was a manifestation of somebody who is shellshocked that long...ridiculous gaps...between park investments have taken place since 1999...

Not in the disney tradition of keeping the parks fresh.  That would be more acceptable if not for maintenance slips, declining park experience quality, mothballing, closures without replacement, and decay in parks/lands?

Just a thought


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but it is my belief that if someone truly believes in the theory of TOTS, then they would visit this thread only for News, as Rumors would not apply. The thing is, rumors are so much more interesting.



I like to pass time just like the next cat...

I just think we need to raise our level of discourse when it comes to "rumors"...some don't pass the sniff test from the go...

...then they go off the tracks, over the cliff, down the ravine, through a hospital, into a daycare, and explode in a fireball next to a halfway house...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I like to pass time just like the next cat...
> 
> I just think we need to raise our level of discourse when it comes to "rumors"...some don't pass the sniff test from the go...
> 
> ...then they go off the tracks, over the cliff, down the ravine, through a hospital, into a daycare, and explode in a fireball next to a halfway house...


I don't usually try to post the "crazy" rumors. I try to post the more credible stuff that makes sense. 

We've been down this road so many times and wish it would just end.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> I like to pass time just like the next cat...
> 
> I just think we need to raise our level of discourse when it comes to "rumors"...some don't pass the sniff test from the go...
> 
> ...then they go off the tracks, over the cliff, down the ravine, through a hospital, into a daycare, and explode in a fireball next to a halfway house...



Well, some that haven't passed the smell test to me have actually happened in the last few years.    Maybe my nose is broke? Dayam eye patch!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I don't usually try to post the "crazy" rumors. I try to post the more credible stuff that makes sense.
> 
> We've been down this road so many times and wish it would just end.


 
It's kind of like the track of a roller coaster, it never ends...it just keeps replacing the people...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don't usually try to post the "crazy" rumors. I try to post the more credible stuff that makes sense.
> 
> We've been down this road so many times and wish it would just end.



No criticism of you at all...to be clear.

It's more the "I think they'll do it". Comments we always get without an argument to back it up...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, some that haven't passed the smell test to me have actually happened in the last few years.    Maybe my nose is broke? Dayam eye patch!



Examples?


----------



## rteetz

Today the annual Disney Social Media Moms media event kicks off. Nothing interesting ever comes out of it but thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Examples?



Tents in MK.  New hub (thought that was a big hot mess, but now that it is done I like it).  Extending F&W (thought it was too long to begin with).  Just to name a few.  Granted two are not really big things, but the hub was.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Tents in MK.  New hub (thought that was a big hot mess, but now that it is done I like it).  Extending F&W (thought it was too long to begin with).  Just to name a few.  Granted two are not really big things, but the hub was.



Filling in waterways to pack more people in doesn't fit the m.o. of cast member bob and his team of stock gluttons?

The tents went "pro-stupidity"...so I guess they qualify there...

And food and wine is a tiring profit machine...so expansion doesn't fit there?


I mean more "new cars ride proposed for studios"...and then they do it...in like a couple years - not 15.  You just don't see that anymore...their model seems to be "decay, followed by overblown "redevelopment" talk"


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Today the annual Disney Social Media Moms media event kicks off. Nothing interesting ever comes out of it but thought it was worth mentioning.


That is my most favorite conference EVER! It's Land & Sea this year - going to be amazing to see the pics and stories coming across social media.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> That is my most favorite conference EVER! It's Land & Sea this year - going to be amazing to see the pics and stories coming across social media.


Apparently they are getting a Pandora sneak peak.

https://twitter.com/classymommy/status/828992582982238208


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Apparently they are getting a Pandora sneak peak.
> 
> https://twitter.com/classymommy/status/828992582982238208



Think they just open that door behind them and let them stick their heads through?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Think they just open that door behind them and let them stick their heads through?


Pretty much. I can't see them showing the moms too much.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Filling in waterways to pack more people in doesn't fit the m.o. of cast member bob and his team of stock gluttons?
> 
> 
> 
> And food and wine is a tiring profit machine...so expansion doesn't fit there?



To me, the Hub re design wasn't about fitting more people in, it was about better flow which actually allows for more people and still have better flow. It is a success in my book, even if I don't like the astro turf. The outer ring of the hub allows me to skirt in the direction I am stumbling too.

Reason why F&W doesn't fit is exactly what you said.  It is tiring and now that Springs is open, I would think that Disney would want the locals that come out on weekends to F&W to instead visit Springs more often with all the new restaurants that have been added and continue to be added.  I actually thought they might even scale back food and wine due to springs. That is of course assuming that they want Springs to succeed.


----------



## jlundeen

Tigger's ally said:


> ...Reason why F&W doesn't fit is exactly what you said.  It is tiring and now that Springs is open, I would think that Disney would want the locals that come out on weekends to F&W to instead visit Springs more often with all the new restaurants that have been added and continue to be added.  I actually thought they might even scale back food and wine due to springs. That is of course assuming that they want Springs to succeed.


I wish they would - I have no desire to visit Epcot during the Fool & Wino event ever again...

And I'm one who does enjoy wine and the drinks at some of the kiosks - just don't like the crowds, especially after dark when folks may have imbibed a bit too much....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I love thinking about the attractions that "never were".
> 
> Speaking of the "Tragic Kingdom"...
> 
> I was watching Martin's New Fantasyland Tribute video the other day.  There was a villains ride planned for New Fantasyland that started as a version of "it's a small world..." then Maleficent showed up, wrecked the track, and sent you to the underworld.  The ride vehicle started as a boat, but then would connect to an above the head track, so it was a hybrid ride.
> 
> It sounded really interesting, and under different management who knows...
> 
> Who was the last executive that really cared about the guest experience, and had the Walt-esque mindset of always going bigger and better?
> 
> *Edit:* I was wrong.  The hybrid ride was for another proposed ride.  The villains would just be a flume ride.



I always thought a hybrid ride like you describe would have been cool for the Frozen Ever After attraction ... have it start as boats in the water just like Maestrom did, but then have the water be "frozen" and the boats rise out and turn to sleds


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This stuff never went beyond Blue Sky. There's dozens of rides out there that they come up with concepts for that never happened. This is just another example.
> 
> The only way I would use it to criticize Disney is to say the Imagineering certainly has the ability to come up with unique ideas, but management isn't willing to pay for them.



Cost is definitely a bit thing but practicality also has to come in to play and return on investment.  It sounds like they are putting the money into Star Wars land knowing there will be a big return on it - but in other cases it doesn't always make sense to go nuts developing something so outrageous


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> To me, the Hub re design wasn't about fitting more people in, it was about better flow which actually allows for more people and still have better flow. It is a success in my book, even if I don't like the astro turf. The outer ring of the hub allows me to skirt in the direction I am stumbling too.
> 
> Reason why F&W doesn't fit is exactly what you said.  It is tiring and now that Springs is open, I would think that Disney would want the locals that come out on weekends to F&W to instead visit Springs more often with all the new restaurants that have been added and continue to be added.  I actually thought they might even scale back food and wine due to springs. That is of course assuming that they want Springs to succeed.


Considering they have 4 festivals at Epcot that take up something like 200 days of 356 at Epcot they are going to keep milking it. The festivals are a huge driver for attendance at Epcot. I don't think they want to imagine what Epcot would be like without festivals. That would mean they'd actually have to build new attractions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> That is my most favorite conference EVER! It's Land & Sea this year - going to be amazing to see the pics and stories coming across social media.



Always love how you bring such a positive energy to everything ... even after @rteetz totally downplayed this news event


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Always love how you bring such a positive energy to everything ... even after @rteetz totally downplayed this news event


It's a big event. They just never announce or show anything we haven't already seen at them.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> I wish they would - I have no desire to visit Epcot during the Fool & Wino event ever again...
> 
> And I'm one who does enjoy wine and the drinks at some of the kiosks - just don't like the crowds, especially after dark when folks may have imbibed a bit too much....



We only go during the week and mostly during the lunch hours.  At night, once again during the week, we just drank and walked around.  Wasn't uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Travis B

mikepizzo said:


> I love thinking about the attractions that "never were".
> 
> Speaking of the "Tragic Kingdom"...
> 
> I was watching Martin's New Fantasyland Tribute video the other day.  There was a villains ride planned for New Fantasyland that started as a version of "it's a small world..." then Maleficent showed up, wrecked the track, and sent you to the underworld.  The ride vehicle started as a boat, but then would connect to an above the head track, so it was a hybrid ride.
> 
> It sounded really interesting, and under different management who knows...
> 
> Who was the last executive that really cared about the guest experience, and had the Walt-esque mindset of always going bigger and better?
> 
> *Edit:* I was wrong.  The hybrid ride was for another proposed ride.  The villains would just be a flume ride.



I prefer saving any Villains attractions for my dream bizarro world, Villains-based, dark side Magic Kingdom.  I want a Villains fifth gate


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

jlundeen said:


> the Fool & Wino event



LOL Great Name for it!


----------



## mikepizzo

Travis B said:


> I prefer saving any Villains attractions for my dream bizarro world, Villains-based, dark side Magic Kingdom.  I want a Villains fifth gate



a.k.a Tragic Kingdom?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP park entry lines are staying for a while yet

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/walt-...er-exclusive-park-entry-lines-program-length/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP park entry lines are staying for a while yet
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/walt-...er-exclusive-park-entry-lines-program-length/


Hope it stays there permanently!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP park entry lines are staying for a while yet
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/walt-...er-exclusive-park-entry-lines-program-length/


I'm not an AP holder or anything but I think it's great that they are doing this. For us regular folks it means less people in line in front of us. Sure it means people with APs get into the parks faster but then that also means they could potentially get done with a ride or attraction and move on to the next faster. I'm assuming though that this could be helping crowd flowing (uhh is that even a words?? lol).


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP park entry lines are staying for a while yet
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/walt-...er-exclusive-park-entry-lines-program-length/



We'll be down Feb 17th - 21st.  Hope these lines are shorter than the normal ones.  I've heard mixed things.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP park entry lines are staying for a while yet
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/walt-...er-exclusive-park-entry-lines-program-length/



Is it only for the AP holder or the AP holder and guests.  My wife is an AP holder but I am not and my adult kids are not.  Going in May, guessing she will be alone if she uses that gate or just stays with the rest of the family.


----------



## jlundeen

Tigger's ally said:


> Is it only for the AP holder or the AP holder and guests.  My wife is an AP holder but I am not and my adult kids are not.  Going in May, guessing she will be alone if she uses that gate or just stays with the rest of the family.


Last I heard, it was the AP holder only, but I think sometimes that wasn't enforced,

I have always thought it would be great if they could come up with some kind of "family Annual Pass"...make it less expensive than each member having their own AP, especially now since the each member would not need Memory Maker.  Perhaps do limits that maybe only one parking permit per family, or things like that.  Maybe more families would get on board with it being tiered prices, with combinations of adults and kids....

Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Considering they have 4 festivals at Epcot that take up something like 200 days of 356 at Epcot they are going to keep milking it. The festivals are a huge driver for attendance at Epcot. I don't think they want to imagine what Epcot would be like without festivals. That would mean they'd actually have to build new attractions.



I agree - they boost attendance and lead to paid extras that people gladly will pay - often through the nose for. (What's it like $150-$250 a person for most of the special meals?) The arts festival this January was a big hit with locals...the revenue is huge. Much cheaper build Dollhouses that sell $6 bites of food than try and drive attendance by investing tons of money - though again there are rumors out there, so maybe they are thinking the Festivals aren't even enough anymore.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Apparently they are getting a Pandora sneak peak.
> 
> https://twitter.com/classymommy/status/828992582982238208



A little disappointed as I thought you were talking about the jewelry!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Considering they have 4 festivals at Epcot that take up something like 200 days of 356 at Epcot they are going to keep milking it. The festivals are a huge driver for attendance at Epcot. I don't think they want to imagine what Epcot would be like without festivals. That would mean they'd actually have to build new attractions.



100% true...

They will run these things into the ground for bucks...that is the standard play.

Even the hub...places for fastpasses and dessert upsells...for a 15 year old fireworks show that - to be honest - isn't that great by Disney standards.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get ready to get your TapuTapu on at Volcano bay. The bands look to be very similar to magicbands.
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/volcano-bay/take-a-look-at-the-taputapu-wearable/



They have a screen which is pretty neat. Maybe Universal could let it display the time? I WOULD LOVE THAT! Especially at a water park when you don't have your phone on you all the time. 
Although, based on the one picture we got, I think MagicBands look more comfortable.


----------



## Spacedog1975

I am fine with upsells if they are a value (worth it - at least to someone) and if they democratize the pricing for the mainline Disney experience.
Unfortunately neither are typical of the average upsell experience. 
I do like the cost/value of the express transport.  I also enjoy F&W but wholly agree that the out of control drinking that can transpire is a bit ridiculous and should be corralled.  Of course Disney may perceive they're already corralling it - at Epcot.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Spacedog1975 said:


> I am fine with upsells if they are a value (worth it - at least to someone) and if they democratize the pricing for the mainline Disney experience.
> Unfortunately neither are typical of the average upsell experience.
> I do like the cost/value of the express transport.  I also enjoy F&W but wholly agree that the out of control drinking that can transpire is a bit ridiculous and should be corralled.  Of course Disney may perceive they're already corralling it - at Epcot.



"Democratize the pricing"?


----------



## rteetz

Well the Social Media Moms might get a look at Rivers of light at their event at AK tonight....


----------



## jlundeen

Please explain to me what/who the Social Media Moms group is...this is the first I've heard of it...


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> Well the Social Media Moms might get a look at Rivers of light at their event at AK tonight....



Those times when you wish you were a Disney Parks Mom


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> Please explain to me what/who the Social Media Moms group is...this is the first I've heard of it...


I'm kinda fascinated too


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Those times when you wish you were a Disney Parks Mom


Or just a Mommy blogger in general. Hundreds of bloggers come to this event not just moms panel.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> Those times when you wish you were a Disney Parks Mom


...just like ladies night at the bowling alley...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Please explain to me what/who the Social Media Moms group is...this is the first I've heard of it...





lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm kinda fascinated too



Disney Social media moms convention is a media event Disney holds every year. This event brings in hundreds of Travel/Mommy/Daddy bloggers from around the country. They get this trip paid for by Disney in return for some positive press and hoping that their blog's followers will then book trips.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> Or just a Mommy blogger in general. Hundreds of bloggers come to this event not just moms panel.



Well I hope to see all of you at the SWL moms preview in 2019 then


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jlundeen said:


> Please explain to me what/who the Social Media Moms group is...this is the first I've heard of it...



Every year Disney holds strange auditions to pick out adults (usually moms but I think they finally branched out to fathers or grandparents).  Those adults then give out incorrect info on their section of the parks blog when people ask them questions about a Disney vacation.

I guess they also get perks like a Disney conference and sneek peaks?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Disney Social media moms convention is a media event Disney holds every year. This event brings in hundreds of Travel/Mommy/Daddy bloggers from around the country. They get this trip paid for by Disney in return for some positive press and hoping that their blog's followers will then book trips.



You're not suggesting that disney would use "independent" webboards and blogs to make profits by manipulating them, would you?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> Well I hope to see all of you at the SWL moms preview in 2019 then



That better be after the grand opening


----------



## Spacedog1975

lockedoutlogic said:


> "Democratize the pricing"?



Yep.  Once upon a time, Walt wanted any family to be able to come and enjoy Disneyland.  The pricing mostly reflected that.
Now there are plenty of families in these United States who will either never be able to afford to go, or might go into unreasonable debt to make it happen anyway.
I have no illusions that the price structure at Disney will return to this kind of inclusivity, but of late, more and more people are being squeezed out in favor of higher ticket prices.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Spacedog1975 said:


> Yep.  Once upon a time, Walt wanted any family to be able to come and enjoy Disneyland.  The pricing mostly reflected that.
> Now there are plenty of families in these United States who will either never be able to afford to go, or might go into unreasonable debt to make it happen anyway.
> I have no illusions that the price structure at Disney will return to this kind of inclusivity, but of late, more and more people are being squeezed out in favor of higher ticket prices.



Ok...

Yeah...we're past Waterloo on that.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Every year Disney holds strange auditions to pick out adults (usually moms but I think they finally branched out to fathers or grandparents).  Those adults then give out incorrect info on their section of the parks blog when people ask them questions about a Disney vacation.
> 
> I guess they also get perks like a Disney conference and sneek peaks?


That's the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The Disney Social Media Moms Conference is different.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're not suggesting that disney would use "independent" webboards and blogs to make profits by manipulating them, would you?


Why would I do that?


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Those adults _*then give out incorrect info *_on their section of the parks blog when people ask them questions about a Disney vacation.



I am going to assume you typed that on purpose for humorous effect...


----------



## Spacedog1975

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...
> 
> Yeah...we're past Waterloo on that.


Well and truly agreed .  Thus the "If" and "but" on my original statement.
"If" upsell made the rest more accessible it would be great, "but" that has never, ever happened.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> That's the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The Disney Social Media Moms Conference is different.



There's more than one group like that? Geez, I stand corrected.



********** said:


> I am going to assume you typed that on purpose for humorous effect...



Humorous, but also speaking the truth.  Don't know how many pieces of advice I read on there that just made me laugh or go huh?


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Quarterly Earnings are coming in now. I have started a thread on the subject.
*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-quarter-1-earnings-report.3577290/


----------



## rteetz

We have a bad earnings report which has led to two opening dates being announced for the parks.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just Announced: Pandora opening May 27

https://d23.com/mark-calendars-pand...isneys-animal-kingdom/?share_token=219fccd311


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just Announced: Pandora opening May 27
> 
> https://d23.com/mark-calendars-pand...isneys-animal-kingdom/?share_token=219fccd311


We have threads for this and the Star Wars announcement already well underway.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> We have threads for this and the Star Wars announcement already well underway.



Excellent, thank you. I've put the links below for anyone who, like myself, would go here first for that news. I tend to look here first and then branch out and thought it might be easier for people to click from here, as it's the main "News" thread.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/breaking-pandora-to-open-may-27th-2017.3577293/

http://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-lands-to-open-in-2019.3577294/


----------



## rteetz

http://www.visitpandora.com/

Part of the marketing campaign for Pandora.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Disney Social media moms convention is a media event Disney holds every year. This event brings in hundreds of Travel/Mommy/Daddy bloggers from around the country. They get this trip paid for by Disney in return for some positive press and hoping that their blog's followers will then book trips.


OK, thanks!  I thought maybe it had something do to with the Mom's Panel on Disney website...


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> http://www.visitpandora.com/
> 
> Part of the marketing campaign for Pandora.


that marketing campaign is just getting warmed up


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> that marketing campaign is just getting warmed up


Well we both know that already


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney SMMC to get possible sneak peak at RoL.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/special-event-to-take-place-at-animal.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Disney SMMC is currently getting a look at the Pandora model and is currently in the Harambe theater.

https://twitter.com/mediamaven_cn/status/829110154494869505


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magicband Magickeeper now out

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829109168690831361


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Disney SMMC will get a look at Rivers of Light 

https://twitter.com/raisingwhasians/status/829108033674498048


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just Announced: Pandora opening May 27
> 
> https://d23.com/mark-calendars-pand...isneys-animal-kingdom/?share_token=219fccd311


Now I'm going to take my further comments beyond this to the other thread but let me just say squeeeee!!! I'm so excited


----------



## HeroOfWDW

I won't get the thread off topic, but dang what a great time to be a Disney Fan! So excited!


----------



## Sweettears

HeroOfWDW said:


> I won't get the thread off topic, but dang what a great time to be a Disney Fan! So excited!


It has its ups and downs but generally speaking heck yea.  Despite problems and disappointments it's still a great experience for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rivers of Light debuted 

https://twitter.com/4theboys/status/829142859827679234


----------



## jknc

Viewed it on someone's Periscope, reserve full judgement until I view it in person, but it looked tragically underwhelming.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

jknc said:


> Viewed it on someone's Periscope, reserve full judgement until I view it in person, but it looked tragically underwhelming.


It would be hard for anything that's been delayed this long to be overwhelming anymore.


----------



## jknc

rteetz said:


>




Low Energy -

Picturing my kids with head in hand, elbow on thigh


----------



## Dentam

Watched a bit of the video and it looks nice... not overwhelmingly impressive, but I want to reserve judgement for when we get to see it in person at the end of this month.  That's also why I'm not watching anymore of the video - want to be surprised. lol


----------



## Sweettears

Any word on whether or not it will be included in the FP+ shuffle?


----------



## Sweettears

Dentam said:


> Watched a bit of the video and it looks nice... not overwhelmingly impressive, but I want to reserve judgement for when we get to see it in person at the end of this month.  That's also why I'm not watching anymore of the video - want to be surprised. lol


I'm right with you on that. I'm not a fan of spoilers unless my next trip is a distant thought.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Any word on whether or not it will be included in the FP+ shuffle?


Yes it will


----------



## HolRae

Will ROL be open every night now or was this a one time thing for the moms?


----------



## rteetz

HolRae said:


> Will ROL be open every night now or was this a one time thing for the moms?


I've heard within the next couple weeks it will debut officially for all guests.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

We were watching a great movie tonight then a major storm rolled in and we lost power or I would've written a whole lot sooner. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Always love how you bring such a positive energy to everything ... even after @rteetz totally downplayed this news event


LOL! Well, you know me - always picking out the positive in everything!



rteetz said:


> It's a big event. They just never announce or show anything we haven't already seen at them.


It's invitation only, so there isn't really a ton of hype from anyone other than the folks who receive invites. 



rteetz said:


> Disney Social media moms convention is a media event Disney holds every year. This event brings in hundreds of Travel/Mommy/Daddy bloggers from around the country. They get this trip paid for by Disney in return for some positive press and hoping that their blog's followers will then book trips.


Actually, the trip is not paid for by Disney. There is a conference fee and it's usually quite a bit of money - it's discounted from what it would cost if you were to pay for the same things at rack rate, but it's not a media event where Disney pays their entire way and airfare is not part of the deal either. They don't ask or expect anything in return, but the folks who attend usually love Disney so much that they live blog and/or tweet throughout the whole event. I've been to this awesome celebration 5 times and I have to say, it's pretty fabulous. I learned an awful lot of what I know about social media, blogging, writing with a purpose and so much more. The guest speakers have always been really motivating and insightful; some of my favorites included Peter Shankman, Rene Syler, Guy Kawasaki, Mark Zuckerberg, and Chris Brogan. I got a lot out of the event every time I went - and the extra Disney touches like seeing some of the same things they show media folks was always really cool.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Every year Disney holds strange auditions to pick out adults (usually moms but I think they finally branched out to fathers or grandparents).  Those adults then give out incorrect info on their section of the parks blog when people ask them questions about a Disney vacation.
> 
> I guess they also get perks like a Disney conference and sneek peaks?


So...I have to tell you that during my two years answering questions on the Moms Panel (entirely separate and nothing to do with social media moms), I saw answers sometimes that caused me to raise an eyebrow. Here's the thing. Everyone answers the questions based on their own experiences, so answers can be drastically different depending on who you ask. Oftentimes, people have varying experiences even on the same tour, or in the same restaurant, or on the same attraction. So - answers are not necessarily incorrect because there is an awful lot that's left up to interpretation. I suppose that's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

Just watched the video with my DD10 and we both enjoyed it. She said it was like fireworks made of water. I thought it was very elegant. I agree not a high energy show, but I would definitely line up to see it in person. Thank you for sharing the video!


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> We were watching a great movie tonight then a major storm rolled in and we lost power or I would've written a whole lot sooner.
> 
> 
> LOL! Well, you know me - always picking out the positive in everything!
> 
> 
> It's invitation only, so there isn't really a ton of hype from anyone other than the folks who receive invites.
> 
> 
> Actually, the trip is not paid for by Disney. There is a conference fee and it's usually quite a bit of money - it's discounted from what it would cost if you were to pay for the same things at rack rate, but it's not a media event where Disney pays their entire way and airfare is not part of the deal either. They don't ask or expect anything in return, but the folks who attend usually love Disney so much that they live blog and/or tweet throughout the whole event. I've been to this awesome celebration 5 times and I have to say, it's pretty fabulous. I learned an awful lot of what I know about social media, blogging, writing with a purpose and so much more. The guest speakers have always been really motivating and insightful; some of my favorites included Peter Shankman, Rene Syler, Guy Kawasaki, Mark Zuckerberg, and Chris Brogan. I got a lot out of the event every time I went - and the extra Disney touches like seeing some of the same things they show media folks was always really cool.
> 
> 
> So...I have to tell you that during my two years answering questions on the Moms Panel (entirely separate and nothing to do with social media moms), I saw answers sometimes that caused me to raise an eyebrow. Here's the thing. Everyone answers the questions based on their own experiences, so answers can be drastically different depending on who you ask. Oftentimes, people have varying experiences even on the same tour, or in the same restaurant, or on the same attraction. So - answers are not necessarily incorrect because there is an awful lot that's left up to interpretation. I suppose that's what makes the world go 'round.


Interesting I was always under the impression that at least the hotel was paid for by Disney. I figured they had to find a way to get there. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## rteetz

Okay so here are my thoughts on Rivers of Light based on the video. 

Positives

The fountains and projections were really cool. 
The moment the animals come out is also really cool.
The fire affect
The "We Are One" song

Negatives

The animal floats are not as big of a part as I'd had hoped. 
The ending doesn't wow but it also isn't bad, it use kind of ties it together. 

So it's not illuminations but it's not bad. I'd definitely go and see this on my trip.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> Okay so here are my thoughts on Rivers of Light based on the video.
> 
> Positives
> 
> The fountains and projections were really cool.
> The moment the animals come out is also really cool.
> The fire affect
> The "We Are One" song
> 
> Negatives
> 
> The animal floats are not as big of a part as I'd had hoped.
> The ending doesn't wow but it also isn't bad, it use kind of ties it together.
> 
> So it's not illuminations but it's not bad. I'd definitely go and see this on my trip.



Loved the fountains! Actually wanted more of that. I was surprised how clear the projections were. I watched the Jungle Book filler show and wasn't impressed with those projections. Clearly that issue has been resolved!

The fire effect was confusing to me. The whole time the show was about water and light and prisms and then they tossed in fire? What the heck? 

I agree about the song. I can see it catching on. 

I too wanted more from the lantern animals. I think they will be way more impressive in person. It's tough to see how big they are from the video.


----------



## rteetz

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Loved the fountains! Actually wanted more of that. I was surprised how clear the projections were. I watched the Jungle Book filler show and wasn't impressed with those projections. Clearly that issue has been resolved!
> 
> The fire effect was confusing to me. The whole time the show was about water and light and prisms and then they tossed in fire? What the heck?
> 
> I agree about the song. I can see it catching on.
> 
> I too wanted more from the lantern animals. I think they will be way more impressive in person. It's tough to see how big they are from the video.


Jungle book was thrown together and was mainly taking movie shots and putting them on the water screens. These projections were actually made for the water screens. 

The fire is supposed to be a WOW moment. I don't think it does that but I also think its okay as part of the show. 

Many don't seem to like the music so far. The We Are One vocal parts are my favorite. The rest is just okay.


----------



## WillJenDisney

lockedoutlogic said:


> I prefer cilantro...
> 
> Credit where credit is due...that's the policy and will continue to be. No "dust" because I'm not 6...
> 
> You will see a pattern if you are fair...which frankly you are not being.



I believe I'm more than fair.  You, on the other hand, are nothing but negative issue, every time, for years on end.

For the first time since 2004 (other than a year off because of a newborn), we're not going to Disney World for more than a year.  That's because of Hollywood Studios being a half-park, Avatar and and the night show not being up yet, and, most notably, no night time parade at Magic Kingdom.  So we're speaking with out wallets about what we're unhappy about.  Difference is, that doesn't mean I have to act like every single thing they do it wrong.  I dare say I have the objective view, based on my actions and words.  You just hate on everything they do, with absurdly unrealistic expectations that no for-profit business could follow.


----------



## luisov

It's a really nice show. Nothing too impressive. Enjoyable regardless... I think there's something missing in there. Additional live performers, more fountains, more light effects, more fire... Something. Some bits rely too much on the projections, and I was kind of expecting for something else to happen. It's also missing a wow moment. The music is really good. As far as the water screens goes, when you compare the really colorful and beautiful concept art with what they actually projected, you can tell there's something missing.

It's no Illuminations or World of Color, but it's still a good addition to AK and one I'm looking forward to see live.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Many don't seem to like the music so far. The We Are One vocal parts are my favorite. The rest is just okay.



As a musician, I found the music to be a lot better than the Jungle Book show. The "We Are One" song is already stuck in my head. In my opinion, I put the music up there with Illuminations (my favorite show on Disney property). I absolutely love the Illuminations soundtrack, and I'm sure I will buy this soundtrack if Disney decides to sell it. I really don't know where I will rate this show amongst all of the shows on Disney property quite yet, but I enjoyed it based on the video. I need to see it in person before I can fully decide how I feel about it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As a musician, I found the music to be a lot better than the Jungle Book show. The "We Are One" song is already stuck in my head. In my opinion, I put the music up there with Illuminations (my favorite show on Disney property). I absolutely love the Illuminations soundtrack, and I'm sure I will buy this soundtrack if Disney decides to sell it. I really don't know where I will rate this show amongst all of the shows on Disney property quite yet, but I enjoyed it based on the video. I need to see it in person before I can fully decide how I feel about it.


I agree I thought the We are one part was great. Illuminations is also my favorite and I could listen to that soundtrack on repeat. Disney is planning on selling this soundtrack by the way.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

WillJenDisney said:


> I believe I'm more than fair.  You, on the other hand, are nothing but negative issue, every time, for years on end.
> 
> For the first time since 2004 (other than a year off because of a newborn), we're not going to Disney World for more than a year.  That's because of Hollywood Studios being a half-park, Avatar and and the night show not being up yet, and, most notably, no night time parade at Magic Kingdom.  So we're speaking with out wallets about what we're unhappy about.  Difference is, that doesn't mean I have to act like every single thing they do it wrong.  I dare say I have the objective view, based on my actions and words.  You just hate on everything they do, with absurdly unrealistic expectations that no for-profit business could follow.



Again...you feel you have a grasp on my thoughts and you don't.

I am more than critical...but I can give praise for thousands of different things disney has done and hopefully will do...

But i also recognize that they tend to be cyclical...and they have not been in a particularly praise worthy arc as of late.  But stay tuned.

The difference here is that I'm not claiming to "know" you...just pointed out with a benefit of the doubt mentality that you are incorrect on this particular stance.  If you look closely...it's not hard to see that i don't "hate" disney at all...I simply won't give free passes.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> It's a really nice show. Nothing too impressive. Enjoyable regardless... I think there's something missing in there. Additional live performers, more fountains, more light effects, more fire... Something. Some bits rely too much on the projections, and I was kind of expecting for something else to happen. It's also missing a wow moment. The music is really good. As far as the water screens goes, when you compare the really colorful and beautiful concept art with what they actually projected, you can tell there's something missing.
> 
> It's no Illuminations or World of Color, but it's still a good addition to AK and one I'm looking forward to see live.



So a 6-7 on a scale of 10?

Compare it to fantasmic...I mean when you first saw it 20 years ago...

??


----------



## HeroOfWDW

*sees opening dates* Yes! Awesome!
*sees clips of ROL* Sigh, what a waste of time


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> So a 6-7 on a scale of 10?
> 
> Compare it to fantasmic...I mean when you first saw it 20 years ago...
> 
> ??


Yes I'd give it about a 7.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The maleficent dragon in Paris has slightly updated look from its Orlando sister.

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/829287090319945729


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Jostens Center at ESPN WWoS has run its sponsorship and now will just be called the J center.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-of-sports-jostens-center-to-change-name.htm


----------



## skier_pete

Yeah - a big part of the problem with ROL is that the 9 month delay will almost automatically get us DIE HARDS saying "That's It?" I am still choosing not to watch the whole video to see it live. I have to say, things like World of Color, you watch the video of it and you think "Well that's cool, but what's the big deal" and then you go and see it and say "Holy S&$#!"  Not saying this will be that - but I think videos of shows like this just don't tell enough. 

I like that we will be down there in November, hopefully everything in AK will settle out by then. 

And I know there's a separate thread for it - but glad to see they are keeping SWL on track for 2019. That to me is a reasonable date for something they started building in 2016 that is terribly complicated. (And it also seems to confirm that TSL will be next year at worst.) 

When is the last time we had 3 MAJOR projects open in 3 consecutive years at WDW? 2017-Pandora, 2018 - Toy Story, 2019 - Star Wars. It's pretty exciting.


----------



## TwoMisfits

********** said:


> Yeah - a big part of the problem with ROL is that the 9 month delay will almost automatically get us DIE HARDS saying "That's It?" I am still choosing not to watch the whole video to see it live. I have to say, things like World of Color, you watch the video of it and you think "Well that's cool, but what's the big deal" and then you go and see it and say "Holy S&$#!"  Not saying this will be that - but I think videos of shows like this just don't tell enough.
> 
> I like that we will be down there in November, hopefully everything in AK will settle out by then.
> 
> And I know there's a separate thread for it - but glad to see they are keeping SWL on track for 2019. That to me is a reasonable date for something they started building in 2016 that is terribly complicated. (And it also seems to confirm that TSL will be next year at worst.)
> 
> When is the last time we had 3 MAJOR projects open in 3 consecutive years at WDW? 2017-Pandora, 2018 - Toy Story, 2019 - Star Wars. It's pretty exciting.



But shouldn't we have big projects every year now that the parks are in their "mature" phase?  Shouldn't sections be changed every 20-25 years (min)?  With about 20-40 sections across all the parks (no idea how you count EPCOT - each pavilion or groups of countries/pavilions or just 2 parts - FW and IG?), shouldn't we be seeing a major project in a park every year?  Not just a refurb in a park, but an actual overhaul and new section...Has Disney made us thankful for the bare minimum they are doing when we should be asking for that as the minimum?


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Yeah - a big part of the problem with ROL is that the 9 month delay will almost automatically get us DIE HARDS saying "That's It?" I am still choosing not to watch the whole video to see it live. I have to say, things like World of Color, you watch the video of it and you think "Well that's cool, but what's the big deal" and then you go and see it and say "Holy S&$#!"  Not saying this will be that - but I think videos of shows like this just don't tell enough.
> 
> I like that we will be down there in November, hopefully everything in AK will settle out by then.
> 
> And I know there's a separate thread for it - but glad to see they are keeping SWL on track for 2019. That to me is a reasonable date for something they started building in 2016 that is terribly complicated. (And it also seems to confirm that TSL will be next year at worst.)
> 
> *When is the last time we had 3 MAJOR projects open in 3 consecutive years at WDW? 2017-Pandora, 2018 - Toy Story, 2019 - Star Wars. It's pretty exciting.*



The part of your post I put in bold is pretty interesting.  As we all thought, this means that Disney has the means and ability to build quickly, but they choose not to.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

mikepizzo said:


> The part of your post I put in bold is pretty interesting.  As we all thought, this means that Disney has the means and ability to build quickly, but they choose not to.


 I agree. They wouldn't have a bad quarterly report if they built rides quickly and kept opening things for people to have reasons to come back. That being said, if they built their rides fast, they would rush and the quality would severely drop. I enjoy simulators, but I don't want an entire park of them. We already have a Universal Studios . *drops mic*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> But shouldn't we have big projects every year now that the parks are in their "mature" phase?  Shouldn't sections be changed every 20-25 years (min)?  With about 20-40 sections across all the parks (no idea how you count EPCOT - each pavilion or groups of countries/pavilions or just 2 parts - FW and IG?), shouldn't we be seeing a major project in a park every year?  Not just a refurb in a park, but an actual overhaul and new section...Has Disney made us thankful for the bare minimum they are doing when we should be asking for that as the minimum?



Should we?  Seems like a lot - though I guess depends on your definition of "big Project"

Maybe because we haven't gotten a entire new gate in a while (when previously they were about every 10 years) it seems like we should get more per year now - but like an entire new Land every years seems pretty ambitious

Should there be something new every year?  Yeah, but I don't think it needs to be a new land.  I mean, in 2016 we got:
- Soarin' over the World
- Frozen Ever After and new A&E meet and greet
- Animal Kingdom Open at night
- Majority of Disney Springs becoming a reality
- Additional new restaurants in Skippers Canteen, Tiffins, and re-imagined Flying Fish
- Star Wars Launch Bay
- New Star Wars Projection Show

That's not nothing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HeroOfWDW said:


> I agree. They wouldn't have a bad quarterly report if they built rides quickly and kept opening things for people to have reasons to come back. That being said, if they built their rides fast, they would rush and the quality would severely drop. I enjoy simulators, but I don't want an entire park of them. We already have a Universal Studios . *drops mic*



wait, what?  The bad quarterly reports are due to ESPN and related media - revenue at the parks was up ... how would putting more money into expenditures make the parks more profitable?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, what?  The bad quarterly reports are due to ESPN and related media - revenue at the parks was up ... how would putting more money into expenditures make the parks more profitable?


Yep, Park revenue was up due to increased prices, attendance down, and hotel occupancy levels at 91% which is pretty good.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Disney California Adventure opens 16 years ago!


----------



## skier_pete

TwoMisfits said:


> But shouldn't we have big projects every year now that the parks are in their "mature" phase?  Shouldn't sections be changed every 20-25 years (min)?  With about 20-40 sections across all the parks (no idea how you count EPCOT - each pavilion or groups of countries/pavilions or just 2 parts - FW and IG?), shouldn't we be seeing a major project in a park every year?  Not just a refurb in a park, but an actual overhaul and new section...Has Disney made us thankful for the bare minimum they are doing when we should be asking for that as the minimum?



I don't know that I would say we should see an entirely new land every year. I would agree that they should be doing what Universal is doing, which is every year there should be at least one new Ride/Attraction. (Though a lot of the times, Universal is doing the "replace an old ride with a new one".) But an entirely new land every year forever seems overly optimistic with 2 new attractions + dining and shopping seems overly optimistic. 

I honestly think expecting additional new experiences in 2020 and 2021 are pretty likely. With the 50th coming in 2021, they are going to want to be able to highlight some additional growth as well. Just anything out as far as 2020, well it's a bit early to be showing their hand. Maybe at D23 this summer.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Disney California Adventure opens 16 years ago!



Yes - and when we see problems like Rivers of Light being delayed 9 months, we should look back to THIS event and thank goodness WDW never had a disaster of THIS epic a proportion, cause even after an additional billion dollars pumped into it - it's still a pretty lousy park. (With a half dozen GREAT things.)


----------



## rteetz

Another video of RoL


----------



## luisov

lockedoutlogic said:


> So a 6-7 on a scale of 10?
> 
> Compare it to fantasmic...I mean when you first saw it 20 years ago...
> 
> ??



7 sounds about right. I'll have to see it live, though. Many effects, lights and projections don't look as good when you are watching through a screen. Fantasmic is one of my favorite shows (especially at DL), and it does feature more 'wow' moments than Rivers. Perhaps it's the fact that RoL lacks a story. It's more like a selection of sequences from Disney Nature with some inspiring music and a few floats going around.

Don't get me wrong. I actually liked the show and I look forward to seeing it live. It just wasn't Fantasmic, WoC or Illuminations in my books.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> 7 sounds about right. I'll have to see it live, though. Many effects, lights and projections don't look as good when you are watching through a screen. Fantasmic is one of my favorite shows (especially at DL), and it does feature more 'wow' moments than Rivers. Perhaps it's the fact that RoL lacks a story. It's more like a selection of sequences from Disney Nature with some inspiring music and a few floats going around.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I actually liked the show and I look forward to seeing it live. It just wasn't Fantasmic, WoC or Illuminations in my books.


And it's not supposed to be Fantasmic, WoC or illuminations. It's supposed to be Rivers of Light, Animal Kingdoms nighttime show.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> And it's not supposed to be Fantasmic, WoC or illuminations. It's supposed to be Rivers of Light, Animal Kingdoms nighttime show.



No one is questioning that...but it's not supposed to be "flat" either...and that is a valid question.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> We have a bad earnings report which has led to two opening dates being announced for the parks.


With the confirmation on when pandora opens, confirmation on SWE opening...I am REALLY curious what NEW news if any will come in D23 this year.


----------



## skier_pete

Phicinfan said:


> With the confirmation on when pandora opens, confirmation on SWE opening...I am REALLY curious what NEW news if any will come in D23 this year.



I think this could be an off-year for D23 announcements...at least regarding the parks. I expect it to be basically a "more details" year. Probably a detailed model of Toy Story Land, and maybe more details on the different experiences within Star Wars Land. I also expect announcements on Marvel land at DCA.  (Perhaps I am biased because I am considering going to 2019 D23, but I am hoping more NEW stuff to come out then once SWE is on the verge of opening/has opened.)


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> And it's not supposed to be Fantasmic, WoC or illuminations. It's supposed to be Rivers of Light, Animal Kingdoms nighttime show.



Yeah, but they set the standards for Disney night time shows. It's still a really good show though.


----------



## ColoradoDreamin

luisov said:


> Yeah, but they set the standards for Disney night time shows. It's still a really good show though.


Most reports say this show fits perfectly for the park.  It is exactly what the park needed and was looking for.  Most people that disagree would have wanted something that would not have fit the park.


----------



## skier_pete

I think part of the problem with the "WOW" moment, is that most "WOW" moments involve fireworks. At least for me they do at both Illuminations and even Fantasmic. (The Dragon is pretty wow also - but the ending is my favorite part.) Only WOC doesn't have that - but instead has a level of scale that's incredible.

ROL has to do WOW without any firework effects and without the massive scale of WOC...and maybe they just can't.


----------



## luisov

ColoradoDreamin said:


> Most reports say this show fits perfectly for the park.  It is exactly what the park needed and was looking for.  Most people that disagree would have wanted something that would not have fit the park.



And I agree with that sentiment. It fits really well the spirit of the park. I'm just missing a certain something. As I said before, maybe I just expected a simple story to tie all the sections together, or maybe I just wanted something else to happen during certain sections.

It's just a matter of preference. I can totally see why some people might be very pleased with the final result.


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> I think part of the problem with the "WOW" moment, is that most "WOW" moments involve fireworks. At least for me they do at both Illuminations and even Fantasmic. (The Dragon is pretty wow also - but the ending is my favorite part.) Only WOC doesn't have that - but instead has a level of scale that's incredible.
> 
> ROL has to do WOW without any firework effects and without the massive scale of WOC...and maybe they just can't.


Not to disagree....but do we really want fireworks at AK??  I mean with its theme of animal protection and protection of environment....do we really want fireworks and ash all over the park?  I for one am looking forward to seeing this live, and think the music and design works great for where this is shown.


----------



## Roxyfire

Phicinfan said:


> Not to disagree....but do we really want fireworks at AK??  I mean with its theme of animal protection and protection of environment....do we really want fireworks and ash all over the park?  I for one am looking forward to seeing this live, and think the music and design works great for where this is shown.



Yeah I think that would be pretty detrimental to the animals and purpose of the park. I also don't want to watch a video because honestly it's not the same as experiencing it in person. I've seen a few live streams of various Disney Parks things, like Hallowishes but it felt very different in the setting. The one intangible about these shows is the setting and it's easy to discount it.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> With the confirmation on when pandora opens, confirmation on SWE opening...I am REALLY curious what NEW news if any will come in D23 this year.


Could be marvel at DCA. Star Wars land model. Toy story land opening date?


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Not to disagree....but do we really want fireworks at AK??  I mean with its theme of animal protection and protection of environment....do we really want fireworks and ash all over the park?  I for one am looking forward to seeing this live, and think the music and design works great for where this is shown.


That's why we don't have fireworks at AK. Fallout is the biggest problem not even the noise for the animals.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, what?  The bad quarterly reports are due to ESPN and related media - revenue at the parks was up ... how would putting more money into expenditures make the parks more profitable?


 Oh sorry about that. I thought it was Disney in general. My bad.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> We have threads for this and the Star Wars announcement already well underway.



Sure, but they should still be announced here.

What is the point of a news thread that doesn't report the news?


----------



## Jetku

eXo said:


> Sure, but they should still be announced here.
> 
> What is the point of a news thread that doesn't report the news?


Agreed - happy to have separate threads, but would prefer a post here too. I don't read the board, just this thread


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Another video of RoL



Ok finally watched the full thing and I have to say I really liked it though agree it feels like the should have done more with the large animal floats and they feel static too (compared to the floats at the end of Fantasmic or the animal floats in Festival of the Lion King).  They tweak that a bit and maybe bring back We are One as a reprise and I think it is a winner


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The maleficent dragon in Paris has slightly updated look from its Orlando sister.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/829287090319945729



She's beautiful.


----------



## Travis B

********** said:


> Yeah - a big part of the problem with ROL is that the 9 month delay will almost automatically get us DIE HARDS saying "That's It?" I am still choosing not to watch the whole video to see it live. I have to say, things like World of Color, you watch the video of it and you think "Well that's cool, but what's the big deal" and then you go and see it and say "Holy S&$#!"  Not saying this will be that - but I think videos of shows like this just don't tell enough.
> 
> I like that we will be down there in November, hopefully everything in AK will settle out by then.
> 
> And I know there's a separate thread for it - but glad to see they are keeping SWL on track for 2019. That to me is a reasonable date for something they started building in 2016 that is terribly complicated. (And it also seems to confirm that TSL will be next year at worst.)
> 
> When is the last time we had 3 MAJOR projects open in 3 consecutive years at WDW? 2017-Pandora, 2018 - Toy Story, 2019 - Star Wars. It's pretty exciting.



I'm with you in waiting to watch the video- I think your WOC comment is on point.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> Could be marvel at DCA. Star Wars land model. Toy story land opening date?



Marvel at DCA would be incredible, and would really take that park to the next level.

Do you think there's any chance we hear GOTG at WDW, re-do of GMR, Tomorrowland or FutureWorld refurb?  Or are those things too early in the process/potentially non-existent  ?


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Sure, but they should still be announced here.
> 
> What is the point of a news thread that doesn't report the news?





Jetku said:


> Agreed - happy to have separate threads, but would prefer a post here too. I don't read the board, just this thread



In my opinion the big news stories should get their own threads and this thread should be used for smaller news stories like photo updates, a store closing, refurbishment announcements, stuff like that. We can certainly put the big stuff here to but I prefer the discussion for that to take place in their respective threads so this thread doesn't get bogged down.


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> Marvel at DCA would be incredible, and would really take that park to the next level.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance we hear GOTG at WDW, re-do of GMR, Tomorrowland or FutureWorld refurb?  Or are those things too early in the process/potentially non-existent  ?


Well Marvel at DCA is already underway of course. They just hopefully would announce the rumored coaster. 

Maybe but who knows? From whats been said Disney didn't have plans to unveil Star Wars Land at D23 in 2015 until hours before the event.


----------



## Travis B

ColoradoDreamin said:


> Most reports say this show fits perfectly for the park.  It is exactly what the park needed and was looking for.  Most people that disagree would have wanted something that would not have fit the park.



That's encouraging to hear.  

OTOH, those doing the reporting are waist-deep in the Kool-Aid at the moment so they're probably loving everything.  Just something to consider.  I will be interested to see the reception when it -actually- opens.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

ColoradoDreamin said:


> Most reports say this show fits perfectly for the park.  It is exactly what the park needed and was looking for.  Most people that disagree would have wanted something that would not have fit the park.



I think we would need to See it before we go this "definitive",no?


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> In my opinion the big news stories should get their own threads and this thread should be used for smaller news stories like photo updates, a store closing, refurbishment announcements, stuff like that. We can certainly put the big stuff here to but I prefer the discussion for that to take place in their respective threads so this thread doesn't get bogged down.



For discussion, yes, keep the big stories to their own threads.
But there is a continual confusion in that this is called News Round Up, which sounds like it should be the place to keep track of _all_ news stories, no matter the size.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> In my opinion the big news stories should get their own threads and this thread should be used for smaller news stories like photo updates, a store closing, refurbishment announcements, stuff like that. We can certainly put the big stuff here to but I prefer the discussion for that to take place in their respective threads so this thread doesn't get bogged down.



Maybe the big stories can get one news post with the story and referencing the new thread.  If we all agree to limit discussion of those larger stories to the assigned threads, we could get the news without any major bogged-down-edness.


----------



## rteetz

Travis B said:


> Maybe the big stories can get one news post with the story and referencing the new thread.  If we all agree to limit discussion of those larger stories to the assigned threads, we could get the news without any major bogged-down-edness.


If this could happen I would be very happy.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> For discussion, yes, keep the big stories to their own threads.
> But there is a continual confusion in that this is called News Round Up, which sounds like it should be the place to keep track of _all_ news stories, no matter the size.


Very understandable and like I said posting the big stories is okay but I don't want the discussion here.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> If this could happen I would be very happy.



I can't speak for anyone else but I'd happily commit to this.  Then the big topics will have room for the conversation they deserve, and we can still chat over the smaller stories here without the major, multi-page digressions.

It would be especially nice to see the story with a link to the new thread, but I don't want to get greedy.


----------



## skier_pete

Phicinfan said:


> Not to disagree....but do we really want fireworks at AK??  I mean with its theme of animal protection and protection of environment....do we really want fireworks and ash all over the park?  I for one am looking forward to seeing this live, and think the music and design works great for where this is shown.



No, we definitely don't want fireworks at AK. I'm just trying to explain why some people might not see a WOW moment. I haven't watched one second of the video, so I am not speaking for myself. Only as to why some people would feel that way.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> No, we definitely don't want fireworks at AK. I'm just trying to explain why some people might not see a WOW moment. I haven't watched one second of the video, so I am not speaking for myself. Only as to why some people would feel that way.


I know some on a twitter were suggesting fireworks and I like you don't think they should do that.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I know some on a twitter were suggesting fireworks and I like you don't think they should do that.



Yeah - I guess I didn't describe my initial post very well, I was more trying to state why people wouldn't be wowed than suggesting that they SHOULD be wowed.

I never thought about the ash as someone mentioned, but I always thought they should keep loud flashy explosions as far away from animals as they can. I was actually quite surprised when we were staying at AKV last trip how loud the DHS fireworks were at AKV. I can't imagine the response to fireworks right nearby.


----------



## jade1

Maybe drones could carry away lanterns or ......never mind.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

********** said:


> Yeah - I guess I didn't describe my initial post very well, I was more trying to state why people wouldn't be wowed than suggesting that they SHOULD be wowed.
> 
> I never thought about the ash as someone mentioned, but I always thought they should keep loud flashy explosions as far away from animals as they can. I was actually quite surprised when we were staying at AKV last trip how loud the DHS fireworks were at AKV. I can't imagine the response to fireworks right nearby.


 Totally agree, wouldn't the fireworks scare the animals? I can also imagine that the ash wouldn't be good for the animals.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Doc McStuffins appearing at AK

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ffins-to-appear-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rita Ferro named President of ABC TV group

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rro-president-of-disney-abc-television-group/


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Doc McStuffins appearing at AK
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ffins-to-appear-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



I was really perplexed by this until I saw she would be by the vet station. Now I'm slightly less perplexed but giving this move some side-eye.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> I was really perplexed by this until I saw she would be by the vet station. Now I'm slightly less perplexed but giving this move some side-eye.


And Chip and Dale are leaving because of this. It's definitely interesting but I am sure kids who like the show will be happy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Shanghai's Pirates attraction wins an award for outstanding visual effects. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndustry-award-for-outstanding-visual-effects/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Lord is coming to Walt Disney World 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...of-the-galaxy-coming-to-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> I don't know that I would say we should see an entirely new land every year. I would agree that they should be doing what Universal is doing, which is every year there should be at least one new Ride/Attraction. (Though a lot of the times, Universal is doing the "replace an old ride with a new one".) But an entirely new land every year forever seems overly optimistic with 2 new attractions + dining and shopping seems overly optimistic.
> 
> I honestly think expecting additional new experiences in 2020 and 2021 are pretty likely. With the 50th coming in 2021, they are going to want to be able to highlight some additional growth as well. Just anything out as far as 2020, well it's a bit early to be showing their hand. Maybe at D23 this summer.


Didn't they already say that Epcot was set for a major update around that time frame?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Didn't they already say that Epcot was set for a major update around that time frame?


Bob Chapek has said Epcot additions are in the works but gave no timeline.


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> And I agree with that sentiment. It fits really well the spirit of the park. I'm just missing a certain something. As I said before, maybe I just expected a simple story to tie all the sections together, or maybe I just wanted something else to happen during certain sections.
> 
> It's just a matter of preference. I can totally see why some people might be very pleased with the final result.


I haven't seen it yet and am avoiding the clips until I do. My feeling is that they took a useless unused lagoon and created what looks like a pretty decent attraction. That's good enough for me.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Wilderness lodge; Geyser Point opens in just a few days. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/wilderness-lodge-update-new-geyser.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Luna Park pool refurbishment 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/luna-park-pool-refurbishment-at-disneys.html


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Wilderness lodge; Geyser Point opens in just a few days.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/wilderness-lodge-update-new-geyser.html



On Facebook I saw they are doing a bit of a trial of the food. Apparently they'll take feedback into account and make any final choices  before opening next week.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
We could see an announcement for Rivers of Light tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Pandora lighting looks incredible 

https://twitter.com/travisterrell12/status/829524705526833152


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the new magicband Magickeeper 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-video-magickeeper-debuts-walt-disney-world-installation/


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora lighting looks incredible
> 
> https://twitter.com/travisterrell12/status/829524705526833152



That looks amazing


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora lighting looks incredible
> 
> https://twitter.com/travisterrell12/status/829524705526833152


Any idea if the lighting will stay on from now until it actually opens? I also wondered if they would open up portions of the land even though the attractions and shop/ restaurants aren't ready.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Any idea if the lighting will stay on from now until it actually opens? I also wondered if they would open up portions of the land even though the attractions and shop/ restaurants aren't ready.


The land will all open at once. The lighting or bioluminescence will be a key driving point to get people there. The lighting we are seeing it likely just test and adjust until the land opens or until softs at least.


----------



## mike_71

Sweettears said:


> Any idea if the lighting will stay on from now until it actually opens? I also wondered if they would open up portions of the land even though the attractions and shop/ restaurants aren't ready.



It's been on nightly for some time now. Of course, it doesn't look as intense as the photos as those are long-exposure shots. For example, it's not too easy to see the scrim in the trees in person.


----------



## Sweettears

Hoping I can see some of it during my March trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the minions land coming to Universal Japan 

https://twitter.com/universal__core/status/829357783879258113


----------



## Dentam

Sweettears said:


> Hoping I can see some of it during my March trip.



Same here!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An article about Disney in China

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/08/disn...asia-but-chinese-geopolitical-risks-loom.html


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora lighting looks incredible
> 
> https://twitter.com/travisterrell12/status/829524705526833152



That does look beautiful. I wonder how much of that can be attributed to the camera adjustments, though.

I'm sure they'll do something beautiful with Pandora's lighting anyway. The fact that they'll probably project onto the mountains just to preserve the detail even during the night (which I assume is the case considering the tests we've seen) makes me think that they really want this land to be an spectacle by itself during the night.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That does look beautiful. I wonder how much of that can be attributed to the camera adjustments, though.
> 
> I'm sure they'll do something beautiful with Pandora's lighting anyway. The fact that they'll probably project onto the mountains just to preserve the detail even during the night (which I assume is the case considering the tests we've seen) makes me think that they really want this land to be an spectacle by itself during the night.


Yes the camera is bringing out the lighting more than you would see with the naked eye. With that said this land will be a sight to see at night.


----------



## mike_71

luisov said:


> I wonder how much of that can be attributed to the camera adjustments, though.



All of it. If you look closely, you can see some star trails, which generally show up well after a 30 second exposure. It's still awesome to see in person, just not what you're seeing here.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Yes the camera is bringing out the lighting more than you would see with the naked eye. With that said this land will be a sight to see at night.



I saw them on Tiffins deck tonight. Nice camera.

It actually is a bit more impressive with the camera IMO, but really just because it's pretty far away from the better lighting that walking through the land will be like.

Perfect night at AK.


----------



## RunningPrince

Star Wars Land at DLR has gone vertical - main show building steel work started installation today - explains the big crane that appeared last week.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4L5r_CUoAAr6Bq.jpg


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora lighting looks incredible
> 
> https://twitter.com/travisterrell12/status/829524705526833152


 I get more and more excited for this land every day.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
Rivers of Light Opening Date Announced; Dining Package Details Released

Starts the first day we get down to Disney, hopefully we'll be able to catch a showing.

Times are showing on Disney's site.

Started it's own thread too:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ri...nced-dining-package-details-released.3577618/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek has said Epcot additions are in the works but gave no timeline.



Right - it's nice words - but TOTS!!!


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> Rivers of Light Opening Date Announced; Dining Package Details Released
> 
> Starts the first day we get down to Disney, hopefully we'll be able to catch a showing.
> 
> Times are showing on Disney's site.
> 
> Started it's own thread too:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ri...nced-dining-package-details-released.3577618/



Definition of Irony perhaps? Heading down February 18th - but not doing Disney World....ARGH! We'll check it out in November.


----------



## skier_pete

So..a while back there was something Joe Rodhe posted on his Instagram account that people questioned whether he was talking about Rivers of Light.

Just today I noticed a post he made with a not-at-all subtle reference to another favorite DAK attraction. I can't link, but I'll quote it. The video was that of an animatronic T-Rex in motion.



> The Natural History Museum of London. Where I had the pleasure of seeing a very large animated figure that worked perfectly well. I'm just saying...



Wonder what he could be talking about?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Definition of Irony perhaps? Heading down February 18th - but not doing Disney World....ARGH! We'll check it out in November.








It's being in Florida ... but not going to the park ....

It's like a River of Light ... but being left in the dark


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> Rivers of Light Opening Date Announced; Dining Package Details Released
> 
> Starts the first day we get down to Disney, hopefully we'll be able to catch a showing.
> 
> Times are showing on Disney's site.
> 
> Started it's own thread too:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ri...nced-dining-package-details-released.3577618/


FP also now available


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's being in Florida ... but not going to the park ....
> 
> It's like a River of Light ... but being left in the dark


----------



## rteetz

*Breaking News! 
*
Wishes is being replaced!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm



Ooh, that's great. That was sooner than I expected. I love that they are featuring brand new 2D animation by Eric Goldberg's team and also some of the more recent IP's that you barely see at the parks. The music sounds really good as well. Can't wait!


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm


This week has been such an emotional roller coaster regarding Disney news. Save it for D23!


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> This week has been such an emotional roller coaster regarding Disney news. Save it for D23!


Exactly, I can't believe all of the WDW specific announcements.


----------



## TwoMisfits

It's probably b/c their attendance has cratered to such an extent that they can't wait - future summer bookings (hotels, ADRs) and current FP+ reservations must suck (at least compared to who is up the street) - remember, they also get compared to their rival and when they lose 5% domestic in the same quarter their rival gained domestic visitors (gotta find the %, but it was not small), and their rival is probably also looking good this quarter and for the summer with the entire new park, they gotta scramble and scramble fast...they can't wait for D23...


----------



## sachilles

I can't help but wonder if they are taking an approach of "you better see this" before it's gone forever to some of the park attractions to bring folks in during the heavy construction period.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TwoMisfits said:


> It's probably b/c their attendance has cratered to such an extent that they can't wait - future summer bookings (hotels, ADRs) and current FP+ reservations must suck (at least compared to who is up the street) - remember, they also get compared to their rival and when they lose 5% domestic in the same quarter their rival gained domestic visitors (gotta find the %, but it was not small), and their rival is probably also looking good this quarter and for the summer with the entire new park, they gotta scramble and scramble fast...they can't wait for D23...


Also there is not a nighttime parade scheduled for the Magic Kingdom this summer (as far as we know).  Better get some type of new show into the Magic Kingdom for the summer crowds.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If there is one park where the news has been relatively quite it is EPCOT - and I know D23 this year has a bit going on related to EPCOT's 35th so perhaps the news that comes out at D23 will be largely EPCOT related


I agree. Love the two countdowns in your signature too


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It's probably b/c their attendance has cratered to such an extent that they can't wait - future summer bookings (hotels, ADRs) and current FP+ reservations must suck (at least compared to who is up the street) - remember, they also get compared to their rival and when they lose 5% domestic in the same quarter their rival gained domestic visitors (gotta find the %, but it was not small), and their rival is probably also looking good this quarter and for the summer with the entire new park, they gotta scramble and scramble fast...they can't wait for D23...


Don't forget that poor earnings report.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Don't forget that poor earnings report.



Oh, I didn't forget - that was the attendance reference...it's probably getting worse in 1st Qtr, although I guess we'll see that in April...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Oh, I didn't forget - that was the attendance reference...it's probably getting worse in 1st Qtr, although I guess we'll see that in April...


It's not only attendance, stock was down, as well as revenue so wall street wasn't thrilled. A lot of these announcements are to bring in people to increase revenue and hopefully take some thoughts away from ESPN and stuff like that.


----------



## rteetz

*DCharacterNews on twitter is reporting we will see one more announcement. This person said we would get an official Rivers of Light announcement today.*


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm


Oh boy, that's the week I'm going.  Now I have to deal with either a) fighting the crowds who want to see wishes for the last time or b) fighting the crowds to see the new show for the first time (or c. Both d. Neither)


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

linzbear said:


> Oh boy, that's the week I'm going.  Now I have to deal with either a) fighting the crowds who want to see wishes for the last time or b) fighting the crowds to see the new show for the first time (or c. Both d. Neither)



I'm in the exact same boat.... already planning on seeing Wishes on the 10th, now I'll have to try and see the new show on my last night, the 12th


----------



## rteetz

Well Disney definitely has the media covering the positive press. All of my local news stations have news about Star Wars land, Avatar, and even some have the Wishes replacement and Rivers of light in their stories.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *DCharacterNews on twitter is reporting we will see one more announcement. This person said we would get an official Rivers of Light announcement today.*


Any guesses to what it might be?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> Any guesses to what it might be?


The only thought I have is something related to a night parade.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know last weekend was national summer vacation planning day - just wondering if a lot of this is coming out now knowing people are really getting into planning their summer vacations and Disney is seeing signs/worried that attendance would be even lower than they originally thoughts/feared


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know last weekend was national summer vacation planning day - just wondering if a lot of this is coming out now knowing people are really getting into planning their summer vacations and Disney is seeing signs/worried that attendance would be even lower than they originally thoughts/feared


Disney also had the Disney SMMC in town this week. They leave on their cruise today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney also had the Disney SMMC in town this weekend. They leave on their cruise today.



That's true - so probably all of this together ... get them really focused on getting the word out and give them a lot of material


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm



Ironic for me this time.  Will be leaving for home on the 12th????????????????  or will I ????????? oh crap.  Already changed dining ressies this morning so that I get the dining package for ROL......I need to start a Poll on what I should do!     Argggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> Well Disney definitely has the media covering the positive press. All of my local news stations have news about Star Wars land, Avatar, and even some have the Wishes replacement and Rivers of light in their stories.



You are lucky.  The news in our area are always a week or 2 behind on Disney news.  I always know about it well before they do and it drives me nuts.  They announce it as news when it is really not news any more.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

piglet1979 said:


> You are lucky.  The news in our area are always a week or 2 behind on Disney news.  I always know about it well before they do and it drives me nuts.  They announce it as news when it is really not news any more.



I sometimes think the same thing with the Podcast team discuss some of the news .... I am thinking to myself  "@rteetz had that rumor last week and you aren't even getting the details right!"


----------



## rteetz

piglet1979 said:


> You are lucky.  The news in our area are always a week or 2 behind on Disney news.  I always know about it well before they do and it drives me nuts.  They announce it as news when it is really not news any more.


Well I should say my news outlets just have stories on their Facebook pages. I haven't seen any of them actually talk about it on the news. However I don't watch the news all the time either.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I sometimes think the same thing with the Podcast team discuss some of the news .... I am thinking to myself  "@rteetz had that rumor last week and you aren't even getting the details right!"


I do the same thing. Whether its the Disunplugged or any other podcast and they are discussing rumors or news and get details wrong I am just like


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I do the same thing. Whether its the Disunplugged or any other podcast and they are discussing rumors or news and get details wrong I am just like



Clearly they need to have you on as a special guest!


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> Well I should say my news outlets just have stories on their Facebook pages. I haven't seen any of them actually talk about it on the news. However I don't watch the news all the time either.



It is the same with their facebook accounts.  I see something about Disney get excited to just say that is old news but everyone else is so excited.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited edition Haunted Mansion 45th WDW magicband. 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ted-edition-magicband-coming-out-any-day-now/

I got the small world one but now I wish I got this one.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited edition Haunted Mansion 45th WDW magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ted-edition-magicband-coming-out-any-day-now/
> 
> I got the small world one but now I wish I got this one.



COME ON!  HOW'S A GUY SUPPOSED TO GET ANY WORK DONE?  MEMO TO BOSS, I AM EXTRA BUSY TODAY!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm



I know people on here generally like this idea of changing it up, but what I am seeing from the "real world" of facebook is that there are also a lot of people very upset they are changing Wishes. It just brings around the point "you can't make everyone happy".


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An article about Disney in China
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/08/disn...asia-but-chinese-geopolitical-risks-loom.html



No commentary, but I've been thinking about this a lot lately.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I know people on here generally like this idea of changing it up, but what I am seeing from the "real world" of facebook is that there are also a lot of people very upset they are changing Wishes. It just brings around the point "you can't make everyone happy".


People defintely become attached when something is around for 14 years.


----------



## linzbear

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I'm in the exact same boat.... already planning on seeing Wishes on the 10th, now I'll have to try and see the new show on my last night, the 12th


Thankfully, my last night is the 13th, so I'll do day 2 which theoretically will have less crowds.


----------



## Tigger's ally

piglet1979 said:


> I do this with my husband too.  This is my one topic that I know before him.  I am trying to get him to go on another WDW trip soon (he doesn't want to go until after Stars Wars Land is open) so I have been sending him everything new that comes up.  No go so far.



don't stop trying!


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> I know people on here generally like this idea of changing it up, but what I am seeing from the "real world" of facebook is that there are also a lot of people very upset they are changing Wishes. It just brings around the point "you can't make everyone happy".



I often wonder if these types of pyro shows are all programmed of if they are one offs.  I mean would it be feasible on the two show nights in the summer to do one of each (wishes and the new one) or is that not a flip of the switch, add fireworks in launch container type of thing that can be done.  I would suspect the Illuminations and the Christmas extended one are just that.  However, probably more on the pyro side for a whole show change.  Music and lights would probably be flip of the program switch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I know people on here generally like this idea of changing it up, but what I am seeing from the "real world" of facebook is that there are also a lot of people very upset they are changing Wishes. It just brings around the point "you can't make everyone happy".



Thinks Ng the exact same thing - a lot of people have an emotional connection to Wishes (probably more than any other show) - myself included

I will say the music featured in the preview video gave me a similar feeling as that in Wishes so I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited edition Haunted Mansion 45th WDW magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ted-edition-magicband-coming-out-any-day-now/
> 
> I got the small world one but now I wish I got this one.



Looks like Im about to be 3 for 3 with the 45th bands


----------



## Jetku

With all this news, let's get Tratoria character dates and reservations out there! I've got a party of 16 to book for!


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *Breaking News!
> *
> Wishes is being replaced!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-happily-ever-after-nighttime-spectacular.htm



That promo video actually has me really excited about this - the music sounds great, the visuals look really good.  I'm totally ready for something new and fresh.  I'm also excited to see projections and lighting designed to take full advantage of the new lighting elements they added around the castle.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *DCharacterNews on twitter is reporting we will see one more announcement. This person said we would get an official Rivers of Light announcement today.*



Any timeline of when we might see this mystery announcement?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Any timeline of when we might see this mystery announcement?


I would imagine by the end of this week. However there is nothing that suggests when.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SureAsLiz said:


> Looks like Im about to be 3 for 3 with the 45th bands



question: with the specialty magicbands that are version 2.0 - is the feature that causes the "special effects" connected to the puck or the band?

Guess I am asking if this one will result in special effect but then you move the puck to a different band, will you still get the special effects?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> question: with the specialty magicbands that are version 2.0 - is the feature that causes the "special effects" connected to the puck or the band?
> 
> Guess I am asking if this one will result in special effect but then you move the puck to a different band, will you still get the special effects?


Puck, the band is just a band, it has no capabilities except for holding the puck.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Puck, the band is just a band, it has no capabilities except for holding the puck.



ok, thanks - I knew all the info as far as passes, etc. was stored in the puck but didn't know for the "special" bands if that aspect was seprate from the puck.  Appreciate the answer


----------



## rteetz

*News

‘Beauty and the Beast’ to Become a Brand-New Stage Spectacular Aboard Disney Cruise Line*


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> question: with the specialty magicbands that are version 2.0 - is the feature that causes the "special effects" connected to the puck or the band?
> 
> Guess I am asking if this one will result in special effect but then you move the puck to a different band, will you still get the special effects?



Everything lives within that icon.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> ‘Beauty and the Beast’ to Become a Brand-New Stage Spectacular Aboard Disney Cruise Line*



Ryan, do you think this is the "big" announcement predicted by your source on Twitter?


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Ryan, do you think this is the "big" announcement predicted by your source on Twitter?


Not sure. It could be cruise related since the Disney SMMC is now on the Disney Wonder for a few days.


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Ryan, do you think this is the "big" announcement predicted by your source on Twitter?


Update, just checked. He said the announcement is not today.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> ‘Beauty and the Beast’ to Become a Brand-New Stage Spectacular Aboard Disney Cruise Line*



Ok...Now what will Disney announce at D23? I have never seen so much announced in a span of 4 days since a D23 convention!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Update, just checked. He said the announcement is not today.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I did see that it was announced that there will be a new Beauty and the Beast stage show on the Disney Dream starting Nov 6th - but not sure if this is the item referred to
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-stage-spectacular-aboard-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

Oh my Disney. So many announcements in so little time. I'm overwhelmed. Rivers of light is now active with fastpass+ options. Pandora has official opening date. New show for cruise ship. New magic kingdom night time show. Am I missing something else?!' Wow what a week.


----------



## rteetz

STORMTROOPERJO said:


> Oh my Disney. So many announcements in so little time. I'm overwhelmed. Rivers of light is now active with fastpass+ options. Pandora has official opening date. New show for cruise ship. New magic kingdom night time show. Am I missing something else?!' Wow what a week.


Star Wars opening in 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.


----------



## PxyShan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thinks Ng the exact same thing - a lot of people have an emotional connection to Wishes (probably more than any other show) - myself included
> 
> I will say the music featured in the preview video gave me a similar feeling as that in Wishes so I am cautiously optimistic



Huge emotional connection here. I knew the rumor about Wishes ending would come to fruition soon enough, but I'm still sad I won't get to see it one last time. I didn't get to see it on our last trip (silly children and their bedtimes), and I kind of look at it as my coming of age connection to Disney. I'm that super cheesy person who would watch the show and think of the wishes in my life I would like to come true; During my CP stint thinking about graduating, then as a newly engaged person thinking about my future husband, then a newly married person thinking about future children, then taking my children to experience the magic. 

That said, it really is time for something new. The new show looks really promising. I'm excited to see all the projections, but as a really short person, I'm excited they're still going to have pyro part of the show since that's mostly what I can see of the nighttime shows anyway. 

And I hope they include Tangled in this one!


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.



And they said it would take until the 50th to get a night time parade.......


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.



When I said I wanted a night parade, this isn't quite what I meant


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> When I said I wanted a night parade, this isn't quite what I meant


I just chuckled when I saw that.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.



I've never taken the time to see this, so for me, it's better than nothing. I might watch it during my next trip. It's not a nighttime parade, but at least they are adding something.


----------



## SureAsLiz

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I've never taken the time to see this, so for me, it's better than nothing. I might watch it during my next trip. It's not a nighttime parade, but at least they are adding something.



They didn't add anything though - they shifted the schedule so that instead of 3 shows at 11/1230/545, there are 3 shows at 1230/545/715

Wishes is also currently showing at 8PM on weeknights, which means there is even less of a transition time between parade and fireworks than there was with MSEP running 1 hour before fireworks, making Main Street even more of a cluster on those nights than it was


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.



That will be a bit odd having a nighttime 'parade' with no lights on it.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That will be a bit odd having a nighttime 'parade' with no lights on it.


Its got TV screens though


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move It Shake It Dance and Play It will start running nightly on February 17th. The times are 12:30, 5:45, and 7:15.


I'd rather have MSEP


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PxyShan said:


> Huge emotional connection here. I knew the rumor about Wishes ending would come to fruition soon enough, but I'm still sad I won't get to see it one last time. I didn't get to see it on our last trip (silly children and their bedtimes), and I kind of look at it as my coming of age connection to Disney. I'm that super cheesy person who would watch the show and think of the wishes in my life I would like to come true; During my CP stint thinking about graduating, then as a newly engaged person thinking about my future husband, then a newly married person thinking about future children, then taking my children to experience the magic.
> 
> That said, it really is time for something new. The new show looks really promising. I'm excited to see all the projections, but as a really short person, I'm excited they're still going to have pyro part of the show since that's mostly what I can see of the nighttime shows anyway.
> 
> And I hope they include Tangled in this one!



Oh I am right there with you - watching Wishes with my kids is super emotional ... I mentioned in another spot that were I to ever get a Disney related tattoo it would have the phrase "See what a little wishing can do" as part of it

Hopefully they have learned form other projection shows and this is the best of projections, best of pyro, best of music, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Part of the Tower of Terror/guardians ride was unveiled. 

https://twitter.com/universal__core/status/829792177492422656


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Part of the Tower of Terror/guardians ride was unveiled.
> 
> https://twitter.com/universal__core/status/829792177492422656



might be unpopular, and realize I am someone who is at WDW more than DLR so we still have ToT, but I think it looks pretty good and when that whole area is redone I think it could have a really cool feel


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> might be unpopular, and realize I am someone who is at WDW more than DLR so we still have ToT, but I think it looks pretty good and when that whole area is redone I think it could have a really cool feel


It just looks weird to me.


----------



## luisov

TheMaxRebo said:


> might be unpopular, and realize I am someone who is at WDW more than DLR so we still have ToT, but I think it looks pretty good and when that whole area is redone I think it could have a really cool feel



I think it will make sense once Marvel land opens and Tower becomes some sort of icon of the area. For a while it will be weird right at the end of Hollywood Boulevard, though.

I'm actually excited, regardless. One of the beauties of going to different Disney parks around the world is that you can experience different versions of your favorite rides.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package. 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400



Whatever it takes to make that thing worth $70. 

I didn't see those trees reaching into their wallets to increase revenues.  To the mill they go!

Swiss family treehouse better watch its back/roots/bark....


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Whatever it takes to make that thing worth $70.
> 
> I didn't see those trees reaching into their wallets to increase revenues.  To the mill they go!


Which sucks. Its all about making things better for events like that rather than making the area that all guests see look good.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400


Ugh. We couldn't keep the trees and ditch the riverboat party?!


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Ugh. We couldn't keep the trees and ditch the riverboat party?!


Its all about the...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400



I don't approve.  Think of Pocahontas.

How high does the sycamore grow Disney? 
If you cut it down, then you'll never know

You can own the earth and still
All you'll own is earth until
You can paint with all the colors of the wind

Can you paint with all the colors of the wind with cash, Disney?  I don't think so.

Pocahontas also does not approve.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't approve.  Think of Pocahontas.
> 
> How high does the sycamore grow Disney?
> If you cut it down, then you'll never know
> 
> You can own the earth and still
> All you'll own is earth until
> You can paint with all the colors of the wind
> 
> Can you paint with all the colors of the wind with cash, Disney?  I don't think so.
> 
> Pocahontas also does not approve.



I think it's pretty obvious that I approve this message.....


----------



## pepperandchips

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't approve. Think of Pocahontas.



Have you ever heard the stock cry from a cord cutting loss? Have you asked a grinning Iger why he grins? We need to sing with all the voices of the cabana! We need to charge them for a premium eveeeeennnnttttt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> Have you ever heard the stock cry from a cord cutting loss? Have you asked a grinning Iger why he grins? We need to sing with all the voices of the cabana! We need to charge them for a premium eveeeeennnnttttt



I'll say once more - just around the earnings call
Beyond cash flows - where the dividends flow free
Don't know what for the board members might send
Just around the earnings call for me, coming for me


----------



## Dentam

Well, I was busy all day at work and just now checked for fp's for Rivers of Light.  Of course they are already gone for the night we will be there.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Volcano Bay aerials

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-volcano-bay-at-universal-orlando


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400


And there's an example of the $$ add ons affecting the regular guest....

Sorry to be repetitive....hadn't finished the thread before responding.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

sorry to rehash from pages ago but...

I've now watched both videos of RoL posted to this thread and read everyone's critiques and feelings about it. And after the initial version I was in agreement with most of them, however after watching the HD version (and I know a lot of those who chimed in didn't watch the entirety of the videos for spoiler reasons) but if you look at it separately from all the other nighttime shows provided, this show is absolutely beautiful! The score is moving, the projections are bright, and clear, and gorgeous. I can't wait to see it in person.  for everyone saying there is a lack of WOW factor, originally I agreed with them, but after seeing it in HD i feel compelled to put forward the awesomeness of the "3D" images projected from the individual "lotus barges". I mention these because I can't recall a time when I've ever seen this effect done in a Disney show or any other show like it. That alone WOWed the hell outta me...


----------



## MommaBerd

I decide to stay off the boards for one day and return to some major announcements! That doesn't exactly reward my limited self-control! 

I think my strongest reaction is to Wishes being replaced. I know it's time, and I'm sure the next show will be wonderful, but it's hard to say goodbye! I teared up a little...

Volcano Bay looks incredible; the only advantage Disney's water parks will have (at least for a while) is that they are easier for on-site guests to get to. One new attraction at TL isn't much competition.

...and the trees...SMH


----------



## mikepizzo

MommaBerd said:


> I decide to stay off the boards for one day and return to some major announcements! That doesn't exactly reward my limited self-control!
> 
> I think my strongest reaction is to Wishes being replaced. I know it's time, and I'm sure the next show will be wonderful, but it's hard to say goodbye! I teared up a little...
> 
> Volcano Bay looks incredible; the only advantage Disney's water parks will have (at least for a while) is that they are easier for on-site guests to get to. One new attraction at TL isn't much competition.
> 
> ...and the trees...SMH



As my good friend T.J. Detwiler once said, "you miss a little, you miss a lot".


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Disney raises their stake in Disneyland Paris to 85%

http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/10/media/euro-disney-bailout-disneyland-paris/


----------



## jade1

Spoiler


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I decide to stay off the boards for one day and return to some major announcements! That doesn't exactly reward my limited self-control!
> 
> *I think my strongest reaction is to Wishes being replaced. I know it's time, and I'm sure the next show will be wonderful, but it's hard to say goodbye! I teared up a little...*
> 
> Volcano Bay looks incredible; the only advantage Disney's water parks will have (at least for a while) is that they are easier for on-site guests to get to. One new attraction at TL isn't much competition.
> 
> ...and the trees...SMH



That's exactly how I feel too ... almost like when a kid is heading off to college/leaving the nest .... I know it is time but still hard to say goodbye


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Virtual Running Shorts are back for a second year 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-running-shorts-series-is-back-for-thesummer/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's exactly how I feel too ... almost like when a kid is heading off to college/leaving the nest .... I know it is time but still hard to say goodbye



I agree that Wishes is a very emotional show - but I still think incorporating the new technologies that have changed over the last 15 years could definitely lead to a better show - hopefully Disney doesn't cheap out on it. (I think this is unlikely - more likely that initially it will be more impressive, but over the first few years they will cut it back.) 



TheMaxRebo said:


> might be unpopular, and realize I am someone who is at WDW more than DLR so we still have ToT, but I think it looks pretty good and when that whole area is redone I think it could have a really cool feel



I don't mind the change at Disneyland at all. The ToT there pretty much sucked compared to Florida (The fact that the car stays in the same shaft the entire time, and that there were no random drops just makes for a significantly less enjoyable experience.) 



rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerials
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-volcano-bay-at-universal-orlando



Hmmm, for a third theme park it looks an awful lot like a water park? (Yes, I'm going to keep picking on them for that one.)


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Hmmm, for a third theme park it looks an awful lot like a water park? (Yes, I'm going to keep picking on them for that one.)



The theme of their third park is water...duh


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Virtual Running Shorts are back for a second year
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-running-shorts-series-is-back-for-thesummer/



I am I the only one who thinks this is an incredibly odd name? My first thought was "pantsless runners" akin to the emperor's new clothes. I think I prefer my running shorts to be physical, not virtual...


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Virtual Running Shorts are back for a second year
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-running-shorts-series-is-back-for-thesummer/



Haven't clicked the link, but these sounds like they'd go great with all of the virtual running I do.  As I often tell people, I get tired just driving 26.2 miles....


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> Haven't clicked the link, but these sounds like they'd go great with all of the virtual running I do.  As I often tell people, I get tired just driving 26.2 miles....


Funny but virtual races are quite popular.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney raises their stake in Disneyland Paris to 85%
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/10/media/euro-disney-bailout-disneyland-paris/



Interesting. Hopefully this is in the best interest of the resort. The state of those parks prior to the 25th refurbs was unacceptable for Disney standards. It truly was a shame given how beautiful DLP really is.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> I would imagine by the end of this week. However there is nothing that suggests when.


 


rteetz said:


> Update, just checked. He said the announcement is not today.



Has this mystery announcement been said yet?


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney raises their stake in Disneyland Paris to 85%
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/10/media/euro-disney-bailout-disneyland-paris/



No-one's going to convince me that Disney haven't been deliberately starving partners and investment funds out of Euro Disney SCA.  I believe a full take-over has been on the cards for a long time.

Sure safety concerns are driving some of the lat 12 month's issues, but DLP has been faced with wholly avoidable and largely Disney created problems for a decade or more now.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Funny but virtual races are quite popular.



Sorry for the OT, but it seems I'm not the only one who is confused: What exactly is the Disney virtual race?  They don't make it at all obvious on the linked site.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Virtual Running Shorts are back for a second year
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-running-shorts-series-is-back-for-thesummer/



Truly a way to print money. Congrats rundisney.


----------



## Redcon1

HeroOfWDW said:


> I'd rather have MSEP


I'd rather have Spectromagic.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

adam.adbe said:


> Sorry for the OT, but it seems I'm not the only one who is confused: What exactly is the Disney virtual race?  They don't make it at all obvious on the linked site.



Run Disney provides a medal and the consumer pays, then runs the race on their own terms.

They receive the medal no matter what, there is no check up system.

I'm not knocking the idea, it gets people motivated to get out there and move.

But it still lets rundisney sell a low cost product (the medal) and doesn't require any other actual investment from them.

So like I said, they're printing money.


----------



## PxyShan

adam.adbe said:


> Sorry for the OT, but it seems I'm not the only one who is confused: What exactly is the Disney virtual race?  They don't make it at all obvious on the linked site.



A non-cynical view is that virtual races are a way to keep runners motivated to train for in-person runs. You essentially pledge to run so many miles, then you pay money to get a medal for those miles.

Runners will do a lot of crazy things for some bling.  (Speaking from experience).

ETA: I do a few virtual races because my running support/partners are my sisters, who live across the country and in Japan. It's a fun way for us all to get the same medals since we can't run in the same races.

But yes, they are a total money grab.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has this mystery announcement been said yet?


Nope


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Nope


The anticipation is real. It's gonna be today right?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> The anticipation is real. It's gonna be today right?


They just said not yesterday. They didn't give a specific time frame.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> They just said not yesterday. They didn't give a specific time frame.


Hmmmm... Let's hope it's today. Fingers crossed for Paint the Night


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> Fingers crossed for Paint the Night


I can almost Guarantee that's not happening unless something drastically changed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menus for Flower and Garden

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ernational-flower-and-garden-festival-are-up/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menus for Flower and Garden
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ernational-flower-and-garden-festival-are-up/


This just in! Epcot puts the Food and Wine festival into all their events to carry them through the year!


----------



## luisov

HeroOfWDW said:


> Hmmmm... Let's hope it's today. Fingers crossed for Paint the Night



I don't think that's happening. As far as I understand, PTN will still be running at DL during peak seasons. Unless they are giving WDW its own parade, of course.


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> This just in! Epcot puts the Food and Wine festival into all their events to carry them through the year!


Flower and Garden has had a food aspect for a couple years now.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> Funny but virtual races are quite popular.



Millenials...


----------



## disneyholic family

adam.adbe said:


> No-one's going to convince me that Disney haven't been deliberately starving partners and investment funds out of Euro Disney SCA.  I believe a full take-over has been on the cards for a long time.
> 
> Sure safety concerns are driving some of the lat 12 month's issues, but DLP has been faced with wholly avoidable and largely Disney created problems for a decade or more now.



unfortunately, no matter what disney does, they can't get away from the guests...
if you enjoy constant line jumping, or constantly having to fight line jumpers,  then by all means, visit DLP...
otherwise steer clear....

and i won't even start on the topic of park security....
suffice to say, it's not the safest park in their stable...


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Flower and Garden has had a food aspect for a couple years now.


Oh I know. I just don't need the food booth aspect IMO. They added it after seeing the growing success of food and wine


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Pandora at night 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...ing-test-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Harry Wallace

luisov said:


> Unless they are giving WDW its own parade, of course.



Let's think  How does _*"Disney's Festival of Floodlights Parade"*_ sound?!


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora at night
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...ing-test-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/



I have found myself having very little excitement for ROL at this point.  But with as little as I care about ROL, I am beyond excited for this.  I may have way too high of expectations , but I fully think this is going to be one of the most impressive areas ever at WDW, and these pics/videos are not dissuading me.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Run Disney provides a medal and the consumer pays, then runs the race on their own terms.
> 
> They receive the medal no matter what, there is no check up system.
> 
> I'm not knocking the idea, it gets people motivated to get out there and move.
> 
> But it still lets rundisney sell a low cost product (the medal) and doesn't require any other actual investment from them.
> 
> So like I said, they're printing money.


Yes but virtual races are insanely popular. I don't think there are many virtual races that make sure you do your race on your own so that's not entirely new. 

It's a nice way for people who can't go to runDisney races to get that runDisney medal.


----------



## rteetz

disneyholic family said:


> unfortunately, no matter what disney does, they can't get away from the guests...
> if you enjoy constant line jumping, or constantly having to fight line jumpers,  then by all means, visit DLP...
> otherwise steer clear....
> 
> and i won't even start on the topic of park security....
> suffice to say, it's not the safest park in their stable...


It's all about the cultures. Look at Shanghai. Those people were quite unfamiliar with Disney let alone theme parks before that park was built. People were pooping in bushes and leaving messes everywhere because that's how they live. Understanding that's how they act before going in makes it not such a surprise when you get there.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Aerial photos of Avatar!

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-pandora-world-of-avatar-at-animal-kingdom


----------



## pepperandchips

HeroOfWDW said:


> Oh I know. I just don't need the food booth aspect IMO. They added it after seeing the growing success of food and wine



My family would not make a visit to WDW specifically to visit Flower and Garden without the food booths. What they're doing is working.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Harry Wallace said:


> Let's think  How does _*"Disney's Festival of Floodlights Parade"*_ sound?!



or "Move It! Shake It! Squint-so-you-can-see-it!" parade


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> They just said not yesterday. They didn't give a specific time frame.



Thats sad..I guess well have to wait...at least there was a lot of information yesterday


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

Will Smith Won’t Star In Tim Burton’s Live-Action ‘Dumbo’ [UPDATED]

Same article posted before, just with one additional line saying reports are in that Will Smith won't join the project.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The first transmission from Pandora

https://twitter.com/visitpandora/status/830053807270854656


----------



## ColoradoDreamin

So was the big announcement the showing of rivers of light tonight.  Sounds like they won't have much of a standby entry for it tonight.


----------



## rteetz

ColoradoDreamin said:


> So was the big announcement the showing of rivers of light tonight.  Sounds like they won't have much of a standby entry for it tonight.


No that's not it either but yes FP on one side and the AP/DVC on the other side tonight.


----------



## Ai12gani

disneyholic family said:


> unfortunately, no matter what disney does, they can't get away from the guests...
> if you enjoy constant line jumping, or constantly having to fight line jumpers,  then by all means, visit DLP...
> otherwise steer clear....
> 
> and i won't even start on the topic of park security....
> suffice to say, it's not the safest park in their stable...



Have you been to DLP recently, I went last May and I only ever encountered 1 line jumper. And as for security, you go through airport style security checks and outside the parks, at enterance and esplanade, they have armed military soldiers. So I really have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> Hmmm, for a third theme park it looks an awful lot like a water park? (Yes, I'm going to keep picking on them for that one.)



In the ads, when they say "3 theme parks" I think "What's the 3rd one?  They must be talking about Volcano Bay."  But then they mention Volcano Bay as if it wasn't part of what they were just saying.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> In the ads, when they say "3 theme parks" I think "What's the 3rd one?  They must be talking about Volcano Bay."  But then they mention Volcano Bay as if it wasn't part of what they were just saying.


Really? Everything I've seen from universal is them selling it as the third park.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Really? Everything I've seen from universal is them selling it as the third park.



I agree. But I'm saying it's somewhat vague.  I don't remember the exact wording but they say something like "With 3 fabulous theme parks" and then a few lines later they say "AND coming soon, Volcano Bay".  Is if it's in addition to the previously mentioned "3 parks".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rivers of light merchandise now on sale

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/830181124601212928


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rivers of light merchandise now on sale
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/830181124601212928



Any word if the soundtrack is on sale yet?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any word if the soundtrack is on sale yet?


Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I honestly do not see a problem with Universal calling Volcano Bay their third theme park.  It is a park, it is themed. What's the big deal?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rivers of light merchandise now on sale
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/830181124601212928



I wonder what that little animal totem pole thing is on the left.  If it's just a decorative piece or has some function.  On kind of another note, I think AK gets the best merchandise.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I honestly do not see a problem with Universal calling Volcano Bay their third theme park.  It is a park, it is themed. What's the big deal?


I think most distinguish water parks and theme parks as two seperate things. I don't wear a swimsuit to a theme park for example.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder what that little animal totem pole thing is on the left.  If it's just a decorative piece or has some function.  On kind of another note, I think AK gets the best merchandise.


I believe it lights up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I think most distinguish water parks and theme parks as two seperate things. I don't wear a swimsuit to a theme park for example.



Is this really only because Disney is the premiere theme park and doesn't count their water parks as theme parks? I'm wondering if this is an issue only with people on these boards, the more dedicated fans. And the regular people are just like oooh, another theme park. And it's a water park, nice.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is this really only because Disney is the premiere theme park and doesn't count their water parks as theme parks? I'm wondering if this is an issue only with people on these boards, the more dedicated fans. And the regular people are just like oooh, another theme park. And it's a water park, nice.



I think it goes beyond the boards. Near where I live, we have "Knott's Berry Farm" which is widely recognized as a theme park. "Soak City", which is very near it and is the water park, is always called a water park, not just another theme park. Same goes for Six Flags and Hurricane Harbor. I'm a relatively new Disney fan and I grew up thinking of theme parks and water parks as very different things, even when they were part of the same location.

ETA: However, it doesn't really bother me if Universal calls it a theme park. What they chose to call it won't really impact how I think of it in my mind's eye, at least in the short term.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is this really only because Disney is the premiere theme park and doesn't count their water parks as theme parks? I'm wondering if this is an issue only with people on these boards, the more dedicated fans. And the regular people are just like oooh, another theme park. And it's a water park, nice.


Probably. I don't know of anywhere else that calls their water parks a theme park though. I think even the general public with think of it as a water park and not a theme park.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is this really only because Disney is the premiere theme park and doesn't count their water parks as theme parks? I'm wondering if this is an issue only with people on these boards, the more dedicated fans. And the regular people are just like oooh, another theme park. And it's a water park, nice.


Well I sure don't call Oceans of Fun a theme park..it's a water park next to an amusement park-Worlds of Fun (well since they merged them into one technically a few years ago they now say Oceans of Fun is World's of Fun's premier waterpark as the website words it;they are however next to each other with access to each other from inside the parks).

I don't call Schlitterbahn KC a theme or amusement park..it's a water park.

Both are marketed by the way as such by their respective companies.

And for me personally it has nothing to do with the DIS boards which I only found less than 2 years ago compared to growing up with Oceans of Fun.

I think people are resistent to calling it a park because of the elements which are water-park related instead of just a few rides that get you wet like MK for example.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar director Andrew Stanton to direct two episodes of Stranger Things 

http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/10/14581026/pixar-director-andrew-stanton-stranger-things


----------



## pepperandchips

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder what that little animal totem pole thing is on the left.  If it's just a decorative piece or has some function.  On kind of another note, I think AK gets the best merchandise.



This is pure speculation but it looks like one of those bubble wand thingies


----------



## Harry Wallace

TheMaxRebo said:


> or "Move It! Shake It! Squint-so-you-can-see-it!" parade


Whatever happened to the Celebrate A Dream Come True Parade floats?? It was the best


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Whatever happened to the Celebrate A Dream Come True Parade floats?? It was the best


They usually get stripped down and Disney tries to re-use what they can. Personally I like festival of fantasy better. 

The princess mirror float still lives on though for special events.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I sure don't call Oceans of Fun a theme park..it's a water park next to an amusement park-Worlds of Fun (well since they merged them into one technically a few years ago they now say Oceans of Fun is World's of Fun's premier waterpark as the website words it;they are however next to each other with access to each other from inside the parks).
> 
> I don't call Schlitterbahn KC a theme or amusement park..it's a water park.
> 
> Both are marketed by the way as such by their respective companies.
> 
> And for me personally it has nothing to do with the DIS boards which I only found less than 2 years ago compared to growing up with Oceans of Fun.
> 
> I think people are resistent to calling it a park because of the elements which are water-park related instead of just a few rides that get you wet like MK for example.


Well, Worlds of Fun isn't even a Theme Park. It's an Amusement Park. I still consider Oceans of Fun separate from Worlds of Fun. I have yet to go to Schlitterbahn in KC though, so I'm not sure about that. It will definitely be hard to get me there now with the accident that happened last year. I'm not really a water park person in general.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar director Andrew Stanton to direct two episodes of Stranger Things
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/10/14581026/pixar-director-andrew-stanton-stranger-things



In many cases the transition from animation to live-action is not as smooth as Tim Burton makes it seem. Tomorrowland or John Carter are good examples of that... Of course TV is a whole different world, though. I'm excited!



disneyholic family said:


> unfortunately, no matter what disney does, they can't get away from the guests...
> if you enjoy constant line jumping, or constantly having to fight line jumpers,  then by all means, visit DLP...
> otherwise steer clear....
> 
> and i won't even start on the topic of park security....
> suffice to say, it's not the safest park in their stable...



Well, I guess that's why Disney wanted to be more involved in the operation of DLP. The bathrooms were not that pretty and line jumping was quite an issue, but as far as I understand, those are issues that Disney has been trying to solve in more recent years.


As far as Volcano Bay being called a theme park, don't read too much into it. It's basic marketing. If someone decides to extend their stay at Universal after hearing they are opening a brand new theme park (regardless of what that entails), the marketing department already did its job.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mark Woodbury head of Universal has been named Vice Chairman of Universal parks and resorts. A newly created role.

https://twitter.com/sandrapedicini/status/830166158879969281


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, Worlds of Fun isn't even a Theme Park. It's an Amusement Park. I still consider Oceans of Fun separate from Worlds of Fun. I have yet to go to Schlitterbahn in KC though, so I'm not sure about that. It will definitely be hard to get me there now with the accident that happened last year. I'm not really a water park person in general.


Yeah I always call WOF an amusement park cuz that's what it is. I too consider OOF separate from WOF for me personally, they are such different places. I haven't been to Schlitterbahn KC yet either but that's because I am willing to wait until it is more complete..It's only been 7 1/2 years so I've got this delayed gratification thing working . 

I understand what you are saying with what happened there. My husband and I happened to be going to the airport that night it happened and wondered why there was red/blue lights and such that you could see from the highway..then I found out why. Attendance wasn't really affected by it though. 

I'm not a big water park person either but perhaps eventually I'll make it to Disney's and Universal's..I have to admit Volcano Bay does look pretty cool. I am interested in how the TapuTapu thing pans out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For this interested the LE MK45th Haunted Mansion Magic Band is available now in the short Disney parks app


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> For this interested the LE MK45th Haunted Mansion Magic Band is available now in the short Disney parks app


I know... I am trying hard not to click checkout.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I know... I am trying hard not to click checkout.



I made myself feel better by also ordering my wife the rougue one leggings


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I made myself feel better by also ordering my wife the rougue one leggings


I have the small world 45th one and I really don't need it but is just calling to me.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I have the small world 45th one and I really don't need it but is just calling to me.


The Shop Parks app update for iOS now lets you use gift cards and Disney Dream Rewards. It makes it even harder for me to resist buying more merch


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> The Shop Parks app update for iOS now lets you use gift cards and Disney Dream Rewards. It makes it even harder for me to resist buying more merch


Why'd you have to tell me that?


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Why'd you have to tell me that?


LOL I figure if I know I am going to buy something, I would rather get the best deal possible! I may be cashing in on some of my dream rewards and 5% off Target gift cards tonight


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> The Shop Parks app update for iOS now lets you use gift cards and Disney Dream Rewards. It makes it even harder for me to resist buying more merch



You also get 10% off if you use your Disney Chase Visa on the app


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> You also get 10% off if you use your Disney Chase Visa on the app



Do you have to spend a certain amount?


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> You also get 10% off if you use your Disney Chase Visa on the app


What app are you referring to?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> What app are you referring to?



The Shop Disney Parks app

You can use it in the shops (scan items, etc) or to see what is in stock where, or to order park merchandise


----------



## PolyRob

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do you have to spend a certain amount?



Disney Visa requires $50 purchase to save 10%. Shop Parks is same as Disney log in so it recognizes other affiliations such as DVC and AP for other discounts and applies the highest discount.



Sweettears said:


> What app are you referring to?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/shop-disney-parks-mobile-app/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trees have been removed in the liberty square/frontierland area. This is likely for viewing for the riverboat parade viewing package.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/829832545160294400




Booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## crazy4wdw

Avengers:  Infinity War cast will include Spiderman and Star-Lord (Guardians of the Galaxy):

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/a...t-tom-holland-spiderman-star-lord-1201984784/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Avengers:  Infinity War,  Behind the scenes:


----------



## crazy4wdw

‘Mary Poppins Returns’ begins filming with Emily Blunt, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Meryl Streep

http://movieweb.com/mary-poppins-returns-production-start-date-cast/


----------



## Maineiak

PolyRob said:


> Disney Visa requires $50 purchase to save 10%. Shop Parks is same as Disney log in so it recognizes other affiliations such as DVC and AP for other discounts and applies the highest discount.
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/shop-disney-parks-mobile-app/



At Christmas, the app was giving us the passholder discount, even though or APs expired the previous April.  I've never hit the checkout button so fast!!


----------



## Goofy DVC

FYI. FP is up and available for Rivers of Light again for tonight at 7:15 PM.


----------



## CindySwims

Goofy DVC said:


> FYI. FP is up and available for Rivers of Light again for tonight at 7:15 PM.


Thanks! Just reserved some.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy DVC said:


> FYI. FP is up and available for Rivers of Light again for tonight at 7:15 PM.


Yep 1200 FPs were available starting at 8:45 AM. The same will happen tomorrow at 8:45AM. For AP and DVC go to the park and get a wristband instead of using a FP.


----------



## saskdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Avengers:  Infinity War,  Behind the scenes:



I've been waiting my whole life for this movie....that video gave me chills!!


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Mickey's toontown fair closed in the Magic Kingdom in 2011.


----------



## STORMTROOPERJO

Will smith pulls out of the Tim Burton dumbo film. Some one tell ryno please. 

http://www.cbr.com/will-smith-exits...-Distribution&utm_campaign=CBR-FB-P&view=list


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Mickey's toontown fair closed in the Magic Kingdom in 2011.



WoW!!!   
Has it been that Long already?

Where dis the time go?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/magic-kingdom-update-tomorrowland_11.html


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> ‘Mary Poppins Returns’ begins filming with Emily Blunt, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Meryl Streep
> 
> http://movieweb.com/mary-poppins-returns-production-start-date-cast/



Is it just me, or does this feel like it will even be really fun, or just really, really, really, really terrible.


----------



## DizDaD7

********** said:


> Is it just me, or does this feel like it will even be really fun, or just really, really, really, really terrible.



Hmmmm? Maybe -----> Terribly Fun?....


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora at night
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...ing-test-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/



Heading to Disney in late June, this is really altering our plans....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ticket Price increases for both Disneyland and WDW. 

Breaking! Ticket price increase coming at Walt Disney World!


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> Is it just me, or does this feel like it will even be really fun, or just really, really, really, really terrible.


I'd lean towards "really, really, really, really terrible".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Is it just me, or does this feel like it will even be really fun, or just really, really, really, really terrible.





crazy4wdw said:


> I'd lean towards "really, really, really, really terrible".



Maybe I just have my Disney-colored glasses on but I feel like they have to know how beloved the original is to so many people that if it wasn't at least *good* they wouldn't do it.  

And while I am not sure all these live action remakes of the animated movies is necessary I do think the quality of them has been very high so that also gives me confidence they won't screw this up


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I just have my Disney-colored glasses on but I feel like they have to know how beloved the original is to so many people that if it wasn't at least *good* they wouldn't do it.
> 
> And while I am not sure all these live action remakes of the animated movies is necessary I do think the quality of them has been very high so that also gives me confidence they won't screw this up


Considering this is a sequel and not a remake I am not so harsh on it. Do we need a sequel no, however I think that's better than trying to remake it. Im excited to see what they do especially with Lin Manuel Miranda on the project, I thought he did good with Moana.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> Yep 1200 FPs were available starting at 8:45 AM. The same will happen tomorrow at 8:45AM. For AP and DVC go to the park and get a wristband instead of using a FP.



Tell me more, haven't seen this. For how long?


----------



## rteetz

monique5 said:


> Tell me more, haven't seen this. For how long?


What more do you want to know?


----------



## SureAsLiz

Bought the Mansion/45th band today and it's great. No special lights yet, but they are never turned on right away. For those that were interested, I think it's a really great mansion design

 

Also saw Rivers of Light tonight. One technical hiccup where the show stopped halfway through and had to be restarted, but I thought it was a beautiful show for my first watch-through. I will probably stop by a couple more times this week if they keep doing softs and see how I feel once it's not completely new anymore. Overall though, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> What more do you want to know?



I'd like to know if they are holding back fp's for people in the park the day of?  All the fp's were gone already for our date when I checked.  Also, we are renting DVC points - does that affect us?  Are we able to forego fp's?


----------



## SureAsLiz

Dentam said:


> I'd like to know if they are holding back fp's for people in the park the day of?  All the fp's were gone already for our date when I checked.  Also, we are renting DVC points - does that affect us?  Are we able to forego fp's?



They aren't holding any back - these passes are being released on a day-by-day basis this week for soft openings.
The AP/DVC wristbands are also just this week for softs as far as I know


----------



## linzbear

Dentam said:


> I'd like to know if they are holding back fp's for people in the park the day of?  All the fp's were gone already for our date when I checked.  Also, we are renting DVC points - does that affect us?  Are we able to forego fp's?


DVC renting never counts for membership perks (there's a blue member card), but they won't be doing the DVC/AP/FP preview when you're going anyway.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> Bought the Mansion/45th band today and it's great. No special lights yet, but they are never turned on right away. For those that were interested, I think it's a really great mansion design
> 
> View attachment 219776
> 
> Also saw Rivers of Light tonight. One technical hiccup where the show stopped halfway through and had to be restarted, but I thought it was a beautiful show for my first watch-through. I will probably stop by a couple more times this week if they keep doing softs and see how I feel once it's not completely new anymore. Overall though, I really enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 219775


Now I really want to get that MB....


----------



## Dentam

SureAsLiz said:


> They aren't holding any back - these passes are being released on a day-by-day basis this week for soft openings.
> The AP/DVC wristbands are also just this week for softs as far as I know





linzbear said:


> DVC renting never counts for membership perks (there's a blue member card), but they won't be doing the DVC/AP/FP preview when you're going anyway.



Thanks for the info!  I figured this was the case but best to confirm in advance.  My dad is still of the mind set that we don't need fp's or meal reservations for our trips, so I am the one organizing everything.


----------



## thepops

DizDaD7 said:


> Hmmmm? Maybe -----> Terribly Fun?....


Maybe Impractically Imperfect in every way??


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Now I really want to get that MB....



Not to pressure you but I ordered one .. so, you know, all the cool kids are


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> What more do you want to know?





SureAsLiz said:


> They aren't holding any back - these passes are being released on a day-by-day basis this week for soft openings.
> The AP/DVC wristbands are also just this week for softs as far as I know



This! I'll be at Disney starting March 1. Bummer. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

DCharacterNews said the announcement will be this week.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> DCharacterNews said the announcement will be this week.


OK, now you are just teasing us....!


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> OK, now you are just teasing us....!



Now taking bets.  Which comes first, the announcement or Ryan buying the HM magic band?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Now taking bets.  Which comes first, the announcement or Ryan buying the HM magic band?


The pressure is on!


----------



## jade1

Some walls coming down for flower and garden.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Now taking bets.  Which comes first, the announcement or Ryan buying the HM magic band?


I may or may not have made a purchase tonight...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I may or may not have made a purchase tonight...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


>


I would be so much richer if I wasn't a Disney fan.


----------



## jade1

ROL is a great addition, especially on a full moon night. Wonderful night park and getting better.


----------



## Travis B

jade1 said:


> ROL is a great addition, especially on a full moon night. Wonderful night park and getting better.
> 
> View attachment 219953
> 
> View attachment 219955



I'm glad to hear a positive review of it.


----------



## skier_pete

Travis B said:


> I'm glad to hear a positive review of it.



Seems like its getting mostly positive reviews - just not "blows you away" reviews.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Seems like its getting mostly positive reviews - just not "blows you away" reviews.


Yep that's pretty much it. Everyone for the most part agrees it's good and fits AK perfectly but it's not a fireworks show so it doesn't have that bit bright wow factor. There are other ways to do that so hopefully in the future they will.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Geyser Point Bar & Grill opens today! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Geyser Point Bar & Grill opens today!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Glad to see the couch ad chairs. Always thought the couch in TL was personally hand crafted just for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong Disneyland evacuates offices due to bomb scare. 

https://www.hongkongfp.com/2017/02/...and-staff-evacuated-receiving-suspected-bomb/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Yep that's pretty much it. Everyone for the most part agrees it's good and fits AK perfectly but it's not a fireworks show so it doesn't have that bit bright wow factor. There are other ways to do that so hopefully in the future they will.



Yep, same here.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magicband 2 and MagicKeepers now available.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-enjoy-the-magic-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland SWL construction is moving right along. 

https://blog.disneygeek.com/2017/02/10/disneyland-star-wars-construction-check-210/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
General Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/152099-disneyland-resort-news-photos/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tomorrowland update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/magic-kingdom-update-tomorrowland_11.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Third hotel coming to Shanghai


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland has filed a permit to build an elevator for the area above city hall and Walt's apartment. 

https://www.mouseplanet.com/11689/Disneyland_Resort_Update_for_February_1319_2017


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is surveying people about Rivers of Light

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...guests-about-rivers-of-light-soft-opening.htm


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is surveying people about Rivers of Light
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...guests-about-rivers-of-light-soft-opening.htm


I was just telling my coworker that I am waiting on my survey. I know I got one for every showing for JB that I went to, and I get them fairly frequently for the Tree of Life Awakenings.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on Geyser Point and its menu

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=698


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland has filed a permit to build an elevator for the area above city hall and Walt's apartment.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11689/Disneyland_Resort_Update_for_February_1319_2017



That's promising.  I wonder if they might put it back in the walking with walt tour.  

I'd doubt it, since I heard from a very reliable source that handicapped access we'd not the reason for removing it from the tour.... Yet I can't really think of any other reason why they'd go to the trouble of of installing the elevator otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's promising.  I wonder if they might put it back in the walking with walt tour.
> 
> I'd doubt it, since I heard from a very reliable source that handicapped access we'd not the reason for removing it from the tour.... Yet I can't really think of any other reason why they'd go to the trouble of of installing the elevator otherwise.


Why did they stop it then? I understand if you can't say but other than ADA compliance I can't think of much else.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast for Mary Poppins returns revealed. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/mary-poppins-returns-begun-production-synopsis-full-cast-released/


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's promising.  I wonder if they might put it back in the walking with walt tour.
> 
> I'd doubt it, since I heard from a very reliable source that handicapped access we'd not the reason for removing it from the tour.... Yet I can't really think of any other reason why they'd go to the trouble of of installing the elevator otherwise.



My first thought was that they want to increase accessibility for the new $15K dinner being offered in that area. I'm fuzzy on the details of that event though. Is that space even on the upper level?


----------



## bigmac5

Anything new on what is happening with Stitches Great Escape?


----------



## rteetz

bigmac5 said:


> Anything new on what is happening with Stitches Great Escape?


Still supposedly seasonal however its likely it will soon change into something new.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> My first thought was that they want to increase accessibility for the new $15K dinner being offered in that area. I'm fuzzy on the details of that event though. Is that space even on the upper level?



I believe the $15k dinner is actually near Club 33, above Pirates of the Caribbean in New Orleans Square. That space was also originally supposed be living areas for the Disney family but I don't believe it was ever used for that purpose.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I believe the $15k dinner is actually near Club 33, above Pirates of the Caribbean in New Orleans Square. That space was also originally supposed be living areas for the Disney family but I don't believe it was ever used for that purpose.


Yes its part of the Disneyland Dream suite. The suite is still there, this dining space is just connected to it.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Yes its part of the Disneyland Dream suite. The suite is still there, this dining space is just connected to it.


We were in DL many many years ago (before CA!) and for some reason, they had that room open for peeking inside - just the entry, there was a rope across the doorway to the dining area...  I have no idea why, but people were just milling around looking at the decorations.  If I remember rightly, it was a pretty small room, and didn't take much to feel crowded.  Of course, we had no idea that it was an exclusive (correction, VERY exclusive) "members only" club, so we walked in, looked around a bit, and left.  I wish now I would have paid more attention!

EDITED TO ADD:  This was probably back in the late 80's so much has changed since then!!


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Geyser Point Bar & Grill opens today!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



We are going to check this out on 3/4!


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> Still supposedly seasonal however its likely it will soon change into something new.



Last I heard it was Wreck it Ralph...is that still the case?


----------



## rteetz

bigmac5 said:


> Last I heard it was Wreck it Ralph...is that still the case?


Maybe, maybe not. It's between two themes apparently.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More on Geyser Point and its menu
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=698


wow, didn't realize it was open air. For most this might be a deal breaker but as someone who loves the pool bars, I think I like it.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> wow, didn't realize it was open air. For most this might be a deal breaker but as someone who loves the pool bars, I think I like it.


I like the idea and think the concept fits WL well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Dentam said:


> We are going to check this out on 3/4!



Have a cold one for me.  Let me know if the couch and chairs are 5-6 hours comfortable or not.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I like the idea and think the concept fits WL well.



and as someone who is always looking for new places to park my keyster and watch some sports, it looks promising as far as TV's go too.


----------



## Dentam

Tigger's ally said:


> Have a cold one for me.  Let me know if the couch and chairs are 5-6 hours comfortable or not.



Ha ha!  I don't know that I will be able to properly test the chairs for you, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Redcon1

crazy4wdw said:


> ‘Mary Poppins Returns’ begins filming with Emily Blunt, Lin-Manuel Miranda, Meryl Streep
> 
> http://movieweb.com/mary-poppins-returns-production-start-date-cast/





********** said:


> Is it just me, or does this feel like it will even be really fun, or just really, really, really, really terrible.



Probably won't see it. Meryl Streep is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland SWL construction is moving right along.
> 
> https://blog.disneygeek.com/2017/02/10/disneyland-star-wars-construction-check-210/



There's so much going on and things are starting to take shape. Exciting! Hopefully they won't block the view from the parking garage... Though I'm not sure if there's any point in trying to block that view.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Still supposedly seasonal however its likely it will soon change into something new.


 Possibly the new announcement?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> Possibly the new announcement?


Doubtful. Last I heard they didn't settle on a theme yet.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cast for Mary Poppins returns revealed.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/mary-poppins-returns-begun-production-synopsis-full-cast-released/


 A couple thoughts

Stop messing with the classics. I don't need any more live action remakes or even this revival. I was excited at first, but this article's synopsis makes the movie sound thrown together. Julie Andrews is the only Marry Poppins. She loves her character and I know that she would do it in a heartbeat. Just like Dick van Dyke, she is in great shape and could definitely play the role again. Also, I love Lin Manuel Miranda as much as everyone does, but he has the same singing style for everything. Hamilton, In The Heights, and his singing in Moana, are all amazing. But when it comes down to it, there's really nothing to differentiate the characters.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Doubtful. Last I heard they didn't settle on a theme yet.


I'm hoping they just do Stitch again, but do a better ride. I love SGE more than anyone, but a Lilo and Stitch ride, would be super cool. Wreck it Ralph needs to be put on speedway. Would love to see the settings from the final race put into actual scenery around the track.


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> A couple thoughts
> 
> Stop messing with the classics. I don't need any more live action remakes or even this revival. I was excited at first, but this article's synopsis makes the movie sound thrown together. Julie Andrews is the only Marry Poppins. She loves her character and I know that she would do it in a heartbeat. Just like Dick van Dyke, she is in great shape and could definitely play the role again. Also, I love Lin Manuel Miranda as much as everyone does, but he has the same singing style for everything. Hamilton, In The Heights, and his singing in Moana, are all amazing. But when it comes down to it, there's really nothing to differentiate the characters.


Great shape but she can't sing due to the medical issue. 

I agree though that we don't need this.


----------



## Dentam

Yeah, it kind of feels like Disney is mining the classics to make an easy buck rather than coming up with more original movie ideas.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

HeroOfWDW said:


> I'm hoping they just do Stitch again, but do a better ride. I love SGE more than anyone, but a Lilo and Stitch ride, would be super cool. Wreck it Ralph needs to be put on speedway. Would love to see the settings from the final race put into actual scenery around the track.



I agree on both points. Not sure what they can do with the theater space, but I hope Stitch will continue to have a presence in the park. 

I have dreams about a candy company sponsoring a Speedway update and turning it into Sugar Rush. Iger should have gone to that meeting and talked to Elon about Tesla converting the cars, then partnering with Mars chocolate to update the track. Get rid of the fumes, update the scenery, pull in underused characters.  I'm pretty sure they are going to replace it though- within 5 years? Not sure what is planned for the 50th.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Dentam said:


> Yeah, it kind of feels like Disney is mining the classics to make an easy buck rather than coming up with more original movie ideas.



To be fair, it's not just Disney. Most of Hollywood has jumped on the "sequel/remake/revival" train, because sticking with established series and existing fanbases is generally a lot easier than trying to do something brand new and original.

Look at the slew of television reboots and returns. Look at how many movies get sequels nowadays.


----------



## bbmassey

Dentam said:


> Yeah, it kind of feels like Disney is mining the classics to make an easy buck rather than coming up with more original movie ideas.



It is more of the group think movement where society tries to create uniform thought, opinion, and acceptance at the cost of individuality and new ideas.  We have removed the taste and desire for new things and thus settle for a reskinned vision of an old concept.  It is killing creativity.  Rather than trying something new we watch the same plots over and over again with different people in different locations.  It is on both sides of Hollywood, Washington, and most points in between.  We don't need to make America great again, we need a new American Renaissance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Yeah, it kind of feels like Disney is mining the classics to make an easy buck rather than coming up with more original movie ideas.



In there defense the remakes are doing much better at the box office than the original movies are


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> In there defense the remakes are doing much better at the box office than the original movies are



Good point - and I will also be lined up to see the new Beauty and the Beast when it comes out.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> In there defense the remakes are doing much better at the box office than the original movies are


Adjusted for inflation might say otherwise in some cases. They should be working on new Hits like frozen not remakes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Adjusted for inflation might say otherwise in some cases. They should be working on new Hits like frozen not remakes.



Ok I was thinking of live action specifically - fair point about Frozen

Just thinking that I am sure most/all the live action remakes do better than, say, Tomorrowland did


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok I was thinking of live action specifically - fair point about Frozen
> 
> Just thinking that I am sure most/all the live action remakes do better than, say, Tomorrowland did


I really wish tomorrowland was better. We could've had a tomorrowland renovation by now.


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just thinking that I am sure most/all the live action remakes do better than, say, Tomorrowland did



Tangent here, sorry - I've never seen Tomorrowland.  Would it be worth renting?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I really wish tomorrowland was better. We could've had a tomorrowland renovation by now.


I had higher hopes for Tomorrowland...but alas as a whole I was disappointed.


----------



## Dentam

Sounds like that would be a no...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Tangent here, sorry - I've never seen Tomorrowland.  Would it be worth renting?



It's not bad - felt like a movie that didn't quite know what it wanted to be - and suffered from people wanting it to be awesome and it just wasn't 

I heard there were a few scenes cut that explained things a bit better so am interested in checking out those scenes (I only saw it in the Theater)


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> Sounds like that would be a no...





TheMaxRebo said:


> It's not bad - felt like a movie that didn't quite know what it wanted to be - and suffered from people wanting it to be awesome and it just wasn't
> 
> I heard there were a few scenes cut that explained things a bit better so am interested in checking out those scenes (I only saw it in the Theater)



As Phil said it's not bad but not as good as it could've been. 

I would check to see if it's on any of the movie channels on cable first. We had a week free of starz or something and that's how I saw it. It is probably worth a rent but it's not something I would buy.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's not bad - felt like a movie that didn't quite know what it wanted to be - and suffered from people wanting it to be awesome and it just wasn't
> 
> I heard there were a few scenes cut that explained things a bit better so am interested in checking out those scenes (I only saw it in the Theater)


I didn't see the cut scenes so I'll have to check that out thanks for that info.

It wasn't that it was bad perse but I agree with the whole 'didn't quite know what it wanted to be' part. I liked parts of it but just felt that they missed the mark and they had well-known actors/actresses. The aspect that it suffered from people wanting it to be awesome..well let's face it that's on Disney. They took a part of their theme park and turned it into a movie they better dang well make it a good one. I mean think about it if Pirates didn't do too well how the reaction would have been.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> As Phil said it's not bad but not as good as it could've been.
> 
> I would check to see if it's on any of the movie channels on cable first. We had a week free of starz or something and that's how I saw it. It is probably worth a rent but it's not something I would buy.


Or the local library may have it to borrow. That's where I got it to watch.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

I liked Tomorrowland...


----------



## jlundeen

HeroOfWDW said:


> I liked Tomorrowland...


Me too...!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Geyser Point Bar & Grill opens today!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wilderness-lodge-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I think Geyser Point will be a great addition to WL! I am just not a fan that the menu is so limited while RF is closed. Heading there in 3 weeks and the nearest QS Mickey waffles will be a boat ride to Contempo Cafe.  Once the resort is back up and running at full capacity, I think it will be a huge draw and great supplement to RF!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok I was thinking of live action specifically - fair point about Frozen
> 
> Just thinking that I am sure most/all the live action remakes do better than, say, Tomorrowland did



I think the live actions are just another huge revenue stream that help reinvigorate the classics. I am 100% guilty of purchasing a Beauty and the Beast shirt for my upcoming trip. Some will be opposed, but tons still go and see them regardless. If anything, Disney is probably recognizing how successful they have become in addition to its own in house animation and Pixar. The live actions are also getting higher profile actors. Look at all the famous names in Beaty and the Beast compared to Cinderella!


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> I would check to see if it's on any of the movie channels on cable first. We had a week free of starz or something and that's how I saw it. It is probably worth a rent but it's not something I would buy.



I don't have cable... checked on amazon and it's only available to purchase.  Oh well, I will get around to seeing it someday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't see the cut scenes so I'll have to check that out thanks for that info.
> 
> It wasn't that it was bad perse but I agree with the whole 'didn't quite know what it wanted to be' part. I liked parts of it but just felt that they missed the mark and they had well-known actors/actresses. The aspect that it suffered from people wanting it to be awesome..well let's face it that's on Disney. They took a part of their theme park and turned it into a movie they better dang well make it a good one. I mean think about it if Pirates didn't do too well how the reaction would have been.



Or imagine if they made a terrible Haunted Mansion based movie .... oh, wait


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or imagine if they made a terrible Haunted Mansion based movie .... oh, wait


oh yeah I forgot about that little gem


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> I don't have cable... checked on amazon and it's only available to purchase.  Oh well, I will get around to seeing it someday.


iTunes maybe?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey and Friends parking garage at Disneyland is currently on fire...

https://twitter.com/kevintakumi/status/831310909758853120


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and Friends parking garage at Disneyland is currently on fire...
> 
> https://twitter.com/kevintakumi/status/831310909758853120


Fire is out. 5-7 people being treated for smoke inhalation.

https://twitter.com/anaheimpd/status/831315635502145537


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> iTunes maybe?



Only available for purchase there too.  I'll wait for it to hit netflix someday.


----------



## skier_pete

Tommorowland suffered for me from a weak third act - they spent the first 2/3rds of the movie to get to Tomorrowland...and then it just sort of went **BLAH**. Disappointing from Brad Bird who has done some great stuff.


----------



## luisov

It just became too risky to produce original films. They rarely get the box office re-makes/sequels do. That's where the industry is right now, unfortunately.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and Friends parking garage at Disneyland is currently on fire...
> 
> https://twitter.com/kevintakumi/status/831310909758853120



How did that happen? Was that a car on fire?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Fire is out. 5-7 people being treated for smoke inhalation.
> 
> https://twitter.com/anaheimpd/status/831315635502145537



Hope all is well, but just wanted to say that at anytime of day or night, where I work (1200 employees) you could treat that many for smoke inhalation in the parking lot too!


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> It just became too risky to produce original films. They rarely get the box office re-makes/sequels do. That's where the industry is right now, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> How did that happen? Was that a car on fire?


Don't know many details yet.


----------



## andyw715

luisov said:


> It just became too risky to produce original films. They rarely get the box office re-makes/sequels do. That's where the industry is right now, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> How did that happen? Was that a car on fire?



It's a mystery

http://nypost.com/2017/02/13/cars-mysteriously-catch-fire-inside-disney-garage/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

*News(not really)*

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Spacedog1975

Tomorrowland, like many films, could have used another 3-6 months in the writers room.  It had a lot of potential - kind of falls apart in the third act - then has something of a brilliant/moving coda.  More tweaking on the page would have resulted in a much better film and probably a hit.  These days studios seem more worried about camping out on a release date than making sure the films are as great as they can be.

So far, this has not been a problem with Star Wars and Marvel films.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Just got through taking a survey.  Anyone else got one like this?  Basically a MDE survey.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Just got through taking a survey.  Anyone else got one like this?  Basically a MDE survey.
> 
> View attachment 220106


I got a similar one after my trip however it wasn't just about MDE it has a couple other things in there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Valentine's Day specials at Disney Springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...valentines-day-specials-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## PSofiasMama

Tigger's ally said:


> Just got through taking a survey.  Anyone else got one like this?  Basically a MDE survey.
> 
> View attachment 220106


Yes, but the first 2 questions asked if I had been to WDW in the past 30 days and plan on going again in the next 12 months.  My answer to both was yes and that led me to not qualify for the survey.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the 2017 Flower and Garden merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New chef and menu items at Jiko at AKL

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ooking-place-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/


----------



## jade1

Dentam said:


> Good point - and I will also be lined up to see the new Beauty and the Beast when it comes out.



Went to the scene (maybe 7 running minutes?) at One Mans Dream-looks incredible, just cant wait.

Went twice actually.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the 2017 Flower and Garden merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


Any word on if they are going to do the AP exclusive prints like last year?


----------



## rteetz

HeroOfWDW said:


> Any word on if they are going to do the AP exclusive prints like last year?


Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
So there was a modification made to a permit for the area around DHS which is leading to speculation that some different form of transportation might be coming.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dh...-1-updated-2-14.3466620/page-71#post-57120432


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> Haven't heard anything yet.


Dang. I still have those hanging up. Great collectors items.


----------



## Dentam

jade1 said:


> Went to the scene (maybe 7 running minutes?) at One Mans Dream-looks incredible, just cant wait.
> 
> Went twice actually.



I will have to make sure to check this out when we're there!


----------



## Founders Fan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> So there was a modification made to a permit for the area around DHS which is leading to speculation that some different form of transportation might be coming.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dh...-1-updated-2-14.3466620/page-71#post-57120432


There's that direct park access to CBT we've been looking for...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I got a similar one after my trip however it wasn't just about MDE it has a couple other things in there.



I just got one regarding using the shop Disney app ... on which I may have ordered a certain magic band


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just got one regarding using the shop Disney app ... on which I may have ordered a certain magic band


I wonder if I'll get one now...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Additional showtimes for opening weekend of RoL have been added.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...performances-added-to-the-opening-weekend.htm


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Additional showtimes for opening weekend of RoL have been added.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...performances-added-to-the-opening-weekend.htm



I hope they add some for 2/28 - still no luck finding fp's or a breakfast reservation for that one.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Redcon1 said:


> I think that's because SW and Marvel are so important to Disney, they can be scheduled and rescheduled for whatever reason and everyone else on those dates will clear out of their way. They can afford the time to make things right since the competition will defer to those two franchises.
> 
> Also, if you're familiar with the history of Hollywood. you'd know it's not unusual or new for them to depend on sequels, remakes etc. There are so many series of movies that they've produced over the years to mine every last dollar out of an idea, character or property. For example, think of all of the Charlie Chan, Thin Man, Andy Hardy and Sherlock Holmes films they made or all the B-westerns with stars like Roy Rogers and Gene Autry. These were series that had a built-in audience that kept them alive for many years. I think the difference then is these less-expensive pictures were used to beef up profits which would be reinvested to make A-list films, whereas nowadays the A-films are the series films and studios live or die depending on the success of these tentpole films.


I would argue that the Marvel and Star Wars release dates mostly don't slip.  They'll put placeholder dates like "Untitled SW movie" or "Untitled MCU", but titled or defined films tend to stay put.  It certainly is the investment and care in these properties, though.
I always find it funny when people fuss about sequels and remakes for that very reason.  Judy Garland's Wizard of Oz was a remake.  As was her A Star Is Born.  There are countless films through history that people view as classics that are not the first attempt at the property. 
I don't mind sequels, but agree with you.  Sequels and franchises must not be the bread and butter of a studio 24/7.  That can bring the house down.  See LionsGate recently.  Much better to balance these surefire hits with new properties and one offs.  But, alas, neither you nor I have been invited to run a studio.


----------



## sachilles

So the big announcement that you've been hinting at Rteetz, you haven't got that yet correct?

I really wonder if the permits for DHS/CBR might be catalyst for whatever that announcement is.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> So the big announcement that you've been hinting at Rteetz, you haven't got that yet correct?
> 
> I really wonder if the permits for DHS/CBR might be catalyst for whatever that announcement is.


Nothing yet. 

I don't think that's the announcement. The source that said the announcement was coming working in characters and entertainment.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beauty and the Beast experiences coming to DL

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xperiences-in-fantasyland-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another look at Rivers of Light merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-blog-unboxed-rivers-of-light-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney restaurants given Golden Fork awards

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ts-receive-orlando-family-golden-fork-awards/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Morimoto and Wine Bar George to partner on wine pairings

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mori...-partner-for-wok-and-wines-pairing-dinner.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Cruise Line to Add More Concierge Staterooms on the Magic and Wonder*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Wedding special coming to Freeform

https://style.disney.com/news/2017/...cial-is-coming-to-freeform/?cmp=smc|810420993


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

PSofiasMama said:


> Yes, but the first 2 questions asked if I had been to WDW in the past 30 days and plan on going again in the next 12 months.  My answer to both was yes and that led me to not qualify for the survey.



I got the same survey last week.  I was really bummed I didn't qualify because I love doing these surveys but apparently they don't want to hear from people that are planning to come back on that one, lol.  They want to know about people that aren't coming back in the next 12 months I guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Harrison Ford was almost in another plane crash.

http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/harrison-ford-has-incident-passenger-plane-airport-n720826


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I got the same survey last week.  I was really bummed I didn't qualify because I love doing these surveys but apparently they don't want to hear from people that are planning to come back on that one, lol.  They want to know about people that aren't coming back in the next 12 months I guess.


Makes sense though..find out why someone may not be planning a trip in the near future. If you're looking for areas of improvement it's not always best to go for those who will already be coming back.

If they were looking for why someone may choose to come back and so soon (I would say within 12 months is soon) then they wouldn't want people who don't plan on doing that to complete the survey.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> So there was a modification made to a permit for the area around DHS which is leading to speculation that some different form of transportation might be coming.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dh...-1-updated-2-14.3466620/page-71#post-57120432



Man, on the wdwmagic boards this rumor has obtained a ton of steam today.  An elevated gondola system with several lines connecting DHS, CBR, AoA/Pop and the Epcot International Gateway.

How crazy and unexpected would this one be IF true.  Even Martin hasn't shot this down.


----------



## mcd2745

Flyerjab said:


> Man, on the wdwmagic boards this rumor has obtained a ton of steam today.  An elevated gondola system with several lines connecting DHS, CBR, AoA/Pop and the Epcot International Gateway.
> 
> How crazy and unexpected would this one be IF true.  Even Martin hasn't shot this down.



It would be very surprising if this did come to fruition. However, it would provide WDW with some of the "wow" and "coolness" factor that has been lacking in recent years.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Pete M

so I missed the window of opportunity for a FP for rivers of light next week.   anyone hear how soon out I'd have to get online for later on? (specifically early april)  we already have FPs for everything else that week.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Niki Caro to direct Live Action Mulan

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/disney...ected-by-niki-caro-whale-rider-213420844.html


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

Flyerjab said:


> Man, on the wdwmagic boards this rumor has obtained a ton of steam today.  An elevated gondola system with several lines connecting DHS, CBR, AoA/Pop and the Epcot International Gateway.
> 
> How crazy and unexpected would this one be IF true.  Even Martin hasn't shot this down.



Why are gondolas so popular recently? There was a feasibility study done last year in Austin exploring adding a Gondola system downtown. 
I think this is a GREAT idea for WDW! I remember the Skyway from my first visit and I think the nostalgia factor would be fun.


----------



## 1Mouse2RulethemAll

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Why are gondolas so popular recently? There was a feasibility study done last year in Austin exploring adding a Gondola system downtown.
> I think this is a GREAT idea for WDW! I remember the Skyway from my first visit and I think the nostalgia factor would be fun.



Gondalas are a bad idea. There already is a problem with people acting up in rides, I could only imaging the spit and trash and whatnot that is thrown from them onto the people below.


----------



## rteetz

1Mouse2RulethemAll said:


> Gondalas are a bad idea. There already is a problem with people acting up in rides, I could only imaging the spit and trash and whatnot that is thrown from them onto the people below.


Gondolas are usually enclosed. I would assume this is like a monorail type transportation system.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

1Mouse2RulethemAll said:


> Gondalas are a bad idea. There already is a problem with people acting up in rides, I could only imaging the spit and trash and whatnot that is thrown from them onto the people below.



I agree with you! Open-air gondolas would not only be a mess but potentially dangerous, too. 
I envisioned  enclosed units capable of transporting up to about 20 people on an Omni-mover type system.


----------



## Boski

Disney owned Makers's Studio drops PewDiePie

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/business/pewdiepie-youtube-disney.html?_r=0


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I know we've had a little bit of discussion about it here but it's seeming more likely that a Gondola system is coming.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...gondola-system-about-to-become-a-reality-.htm


----------



## MommaBerd

Boski said:


> Disney owned Makers's Studio drops PewDiePie
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/business/pewdiepie-youtube-disney.html?_r=0



I didn't realize Disney has a presence in the YouTube space. Another Diser (@mikepizzo?) and I were recently discussing that kids really only watch YouTube these days... Having read that article (and linking back to another one from 2015) and mentioning it to my kids, it seems Makers Studio is working with some strong/popular content creators (obviously, if they were working with PewDiePie). So, good for them and good to know. 

And, I am glad that they dropped him, even if the videos were intended to be a "joke." Irreverent content, unintended consequences, and personal responsibility - all important lessons to be discussed and learned from this. I think of "with great power comes great responsibility."


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> I didn't realize Disney has a presence in the YouTube space. Another Diser (@mikepizzo?) and I were recently discussing that kids really only watch YouTube these days... Having read that article (and linking back to another one from 2015) and mentioning it to my kids, it seems Makers Studio is working with some strong/popular content creators (obviously, if they were working with PewDiePie). So, good for them and good to know.
> 
> And, I am glad that they dropped him, even if the videos were intended to be a "joke." Irreverent content, unintended consequences, and personal responsibility - all important lessons to be discussed and learned from this. I think of "with great power comes great responsibility."


Yeah Disney bought Maker studios a year or so ago.


----------



## MommaBerd

How fast can gondolas travel?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
DCA update and more on Disney junior on stage 

http://micechat.com/152420-dca-photos-news-heartbreaker/


----------



## Boski

MommaBerd said:


> I didn't realize Disney has a presence in the YouTube space. Another Diser (@mikepizzo?) and I were recently discussing that kids really only watch YouTube these days... Having read that article (and linking back to another one from 2015) and mentioning it to my kids, it seems Makers Studio is working with some strong/popular content creators (obviously, if they were working with PewDiePie). So, good for them and good to know.
> 
> And, I am glad that they dropped him, even if the videos were intended to be a "joke." Irreverent content, unintended consequences, and personal responsibility - all important lessons to be discussed and learned from this. I think of "with great power comes great responsibility."



TBH I actually consume a great deal of my "watched" entertainment through YouTube at the ripe old age of 35


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Yeah Disney bought Maker studios a year or so ago.



Acquisition Date is listed as March 24th, 2014.  Curious to know how profitable it is.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Acquisition Date is listed as March 24th, 2014.  Curious to know how profitable it is.


Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> How fast can gondolas travel?


I'm thinking similar to a monorail maybe not quite as fast as them but close.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

MommaBerd said:


> How fast can gondolas travel?



All of my knowledge of Gondolas is based on hearing about the study done in Austin. The proposed system in the study expected speeds of 10-15mph. There was some conversation about multiple cables being used to help stabilize the Gondolas in wind, and those systems could travel a bit faster, up to 20 mph. Personally, I would be very excited to walk from my resort, pass through security on resort side, hop on a Gondola and ride over Disney property to Epcot or DHS. I'm not sure if I would feel as enthusiastic about the ride at the end of a long day in the park. I wonder if you would be able to view fireworks while on the Gondolas? Or would they be stopped during the shows?


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Gondolas are usually enclosed. I would assume this is like a monorail type transportation system.


 
Traditional gondolas are not enclosed and aren't akin to a monorail/or rail at all, system. I wish we'd employee a different word altogether.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

A dedicated thread has been started. 

http://disboards.com/threads/skyway-on-steroids.3578988/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> I'm thinking similar to a monorail maybe not quite as fast as them but close.



I also found some rough calculations (based on ski lifts?) on the CBR expansion thread:



sachilles said:


> length on chair by my estimation if a lift.
> dhs to cbr south. .74 miles, 3.7 minutes
> cbr south to CBR north, .41 miles/2.05 minutes
> Cbr north to boardwalk lot, .64 miles/3.2 minutes
> boardwalk lot to international gateway .46 miles/2.3 minutes.
> So about 11 minute ride time total.
> Thats a rough guess based on the most recent lift built at my former resort.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Traditional gondolas are not enclosed and aren't akin to a monorail/or rail at all, system. I wish we'd employee a different word altogether.


This is what they would be going with which is enclosed.


----------



## mikepizzo

amberpi said:


> Traditional gondolas are not enclosed and aren't akin to a monorail/or rail at all, system. I wish we'd employee a different word altogether.





rteetz said:


> This is what they would be going with which is enclosed.
> 
> View attachment 220297



You won't get me to admit that at first I was picturing this kind of gondola.

Nope...no way I'll admit that...


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

amberpi said:


> Traditional gondolas are not enclosed and aren't akin to a monorail/or rail at all, system. I wish we'd employee a different word altogether.


Exactly.  It's a cable car, not a gondola.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> This is what they would be going with which is enclosed.
> 
> View attachment 220297


Actually, I believe that is a tram, rather than a gondola, based on the grips to the haulrope. Trams, usually run with only 2 units on a line. One goes up, while one goes down. In concept though, the ride vehicle would be very similar to what is pictured. Very minor, nit picky difference.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Actually, I believe that is a tram, rather than a gondola, based on the grips to the haulrope. Trams, usually run with only 2 units on a line. One goes up, while one goes down. In concept though, the ride vehicle would be very similar to what is pictured. Very minor, nit picky difference.


Well that's what Disney is going with. Something along those lines at least.


----------



## Roxyfire

mikepizzo said:


> You won't get me to admit that at first I was picturing this kind of gondola.
> 
> Nope...no way I'll admit that...



Haha me too, especially since I've been to Venice a few times.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Exactly.  It's a cable car, not a gondola.




Dictionary.com

1.
a long, narrow, flat-bottomed boat having a tall, ornamental stem and stern and sometimes a small cabin for passengers, rowed or poled by a single person who stands at the stern, facing forward: used especially on the canals of Venice, Italy.
2.
a passenger compartment suspended beneath a balloon or airship.
Compare car1 (def 4).
*3.*
 *an enclosed cabin suspended from an overhead cable, used to transport passengers up and down a ski slope or over scenic or treacherous terrain.*


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> How fast can gondolas travel?



20 MPH is pretty reasonable for a detachable unit.


----------



## RAD

Wonder how they would air condition those units?


----------



## sachilles

RAD said:


> Wonder how they would air condition those units?


It's fairly easy. They have electricity. An RV style unit would work.


----------



## pepperandchips

Come on guys, let's not bicker over the semantics and definition of gondola. Let's all agree to call them by their appropriately Disney name - MagicPods™ 

(This is a joke)


----------



## Roxyfire

pepperandchips said:


> Come on guys, let's not bicker over the semantics and definition of gondola. Let's all agree to call them by their appropriately Disney name - MagicPods™
> 
> (This is a joke)



Bookmark this for posterity so you can say "Called it!!"


----------



## rteetz

We have two places to further discuss the Gondola topic lets take it there 

Skyway On STEROIDS!


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> We have two places to further discuss the Gondola topic lets take it there
> 
> Skyway On STEROIDS!



I would freaking love to see/use that You think it'd go fast and sometimes rage out of control?..loling!


----------



## Harry Wallace

*I KNOW THERE'S ANOTHER THREAD BUT I JUST WANT TO CLEAR THINGS UP (last comment i promise!)*


********** said:


> 20 MPH is pretty reasonable for a detachable unit.


20MPH is about right and would be especially fast because of the lack of traffic (even more so than the monorails) as they are constantly moving.


sachilles said:


> It's fairly easy. They have electricity. An RV style unit would work.


At my local ski resort the cars have a battery pack in the ceiling (quite small) and they charge every time they enter the station using solar panels on the roof of the station. I could imagine Disney wanting to use a system like this because of the Florida sun and so on...


----------



## rteetz

Another rumor comes true. 

*News
*
Gaurdians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout opens May 27th and starts Summer of Heroes.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pic-experiences/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170215182001


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Maker Studios to become part of consumer division.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ill-become-part-of-disneys-consumer-division/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Exactly.  It's a cable car, not a gondola.



Oh, like one of these...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
20th year of the Atlanta Braves having Spring Training at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...raining-at-espn-wide-world-of-sports-complex/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS update 

http://micechat.com/152491-star-wars-toy-story-disney-hollywood-studios/


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 20th year of the Atlanta Braves having Spring Training at WDW
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...raining-at-espn-wide-world-of-sports-complex/



Isn't it their last season at WDW? I thought I heard that they're moving to the Arizona Spring Training league.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> Isn't it their last season at WDW? I thought I heard that they're moving to the Arizona Spring Training league.


I believe next year is their last season. It's either this year or next year but I thought I heard after the 2018 season.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the whole Disney junior puppeteer issue

http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-disneyland-puppets-20170208-story.html


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> DHS update
> 
> http://micechat.com/152491-star-wars-toy-story-disney-hollywood-studios/


So they are referring to the "juicy new rumor" in the comments...is this the same one you are teasing us with, Ryan?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> So they are referring to the "juicy new rumor" in the comments...is this the same one you are teasing us with, Ryan?


Unfortunately the guardians announcement today was in fact the announcement.

https://twitter.com/dcharacternews/status/831938805787656192


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately the guardians announcement today was in fact the announcement.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dcharacternews/status/831938805787656192



I was wondering if that was the big announcement.... oh well, can't complain. We've had lots of other great announcement lately so I shouldn't be greedy


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm not sure if this was reported, but some of the facade from Guardians of Galaxy - Mission: BREAKOUT at DCA was exposed yesterday. People are saying the facade somehow blew away. Not sure if that is accurate. I already know I'm going to miss Tower of Terror there so much. I'm not a Marvel fan, but I'm sure I'll still check out this attraction.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm not sure if this was reported, but some of the facade from Guardians of Galaxy - Mission: BREAKOUT at DCA was exposed yesterday. People are saying the facade somehow blew away. Not sure if that is accurate. I already know I'm going to miss Tower of Terror there so much. I'm not a Marvel fan, but I'm sure I'll still check out this attraction.


It was actually exposed last week but thanks for the video


----------



## TLEE37

rteetz said:


> I believe next year is their last season. It's either this year or next year but I thought I heard after the 2018 season.


They will train there through 2018, have new facility in Sarasota County set to be built for 2019. All the teams moved towards the Gulf Coast so the Braves only had one opponent left within an hour.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*TV News*

So Tangled: The Series got a Season 2 renewal ahead of it's premiere next month. That's exciting.

http://tvline.com/2017/02/15/tangled-the-series-renewed-season-2-disney-channel-renewal/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
The Edison update 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/02/pi-update-edison-by-night.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
An in depth look at Star Wars construction in Disneyland 

http://www.westcoaster.net/home/201...-star-wars-land-goes-verticale-only-the-facts


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Force Friday II Sep. 1st, 2017

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/star-...ase-day-star-wars-last-jedi-toys-merchandise/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Force Friday II Sep. 1st, 2017
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/star-...ase-day-star-wars-last-jedi-toys-merchandise/



I saw this announced on Facebook and had to double check the calendar and make sure what month it was right now.

I even still collect and buy SW toys but really??... You're announcing this 7-8 months early??


----------



## rteetz

*News

Doc McStuffins meet and greet at Disney's Animal Kingdom begins this Sunday*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some refurbishment work at ESPN WWoS

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/espn-wide-world-of-sports-complex.html


----------



## Redcon1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm not sure if this was reported, but some of the facade from Guardians of Galaxy - Mission: BREAKOUT at DCA was exposed yesterday. People are saying the facade somehow blew away. Not sure if that is accurate. I already know I'm going to miss Tower of Terror there so much. I'm not a Marvel fan, but I'm sure I'll still check out this attraction.



Looks like they should rename the ride: Guardians of the Galaxy- Tower of Tubes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Single day Volcano Bay tickets are now on sale through Travel agents for $126...

They are really selling this as a theme park.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Single day Volcano Bay tickets are not on sale through Travel agents for $126...
> 
> They are really selling this as a theme park.



Thinking that meant now, but for me, at that price, "not" works just fine.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Thinking that meant now, but for me "not" works just fine.


Dang iPads...


----------



## LSLS

Wow.....


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Dang iPads...



Yeah, technology.  Our basketball team has a player whose first name is Leron.  Thanks to the wonderful world of spellcheck, I have called him Lemon countless times on the fan forum.  And it isn't just me, all others have too.  It has happened so much that now his nickname around campus and on the boards is "Lemon".  Technology.   ARGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSLS said:


> Wow.....



Was that WOW the sound of your wallet hitting the floor?


----------



## LSLS

Tigger's ally said:


> Was that WOW the sound of your wallet hitting the floor?



More like the sound of my wallet reentering my pocket and plans to other water parks beginning.


----------



## mikepizzo

LSLS said:


> More like the sound of my wallet reentering my pocket and plans to other water parks beginning.



But it's not a water park...remember...it's a tropical-water *themed* park...totally different than a water park.


----------



## rteetz

Just for perspective a one day water park ticket to either of the Disney water parks is $62.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Single day Volcano Bay tickets are now on sale through Travel agents for $126...
> 
> They are really selling this as a theme park.



Yeah, I don't think they will even need those fancy bands to keep guests from waiting in line at that price.....


----------



## rteetz

Oh and you can get a *Disney Water park annual pass for $133* including tax.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Oh and you can get a *Disney Water park annual pass for $133* including tax.



They have taken Disney's old ticket strategy and stolen it, hoping to keep folks away from Disney - 3 day, 3 park pass is $295...but then it only costs $10/day for each additional day...so a 5 day pass is $315...

They are throwing down on being new and less stress/planning...and pricing as such...

Edit to add: And no hopper is only $245/3 day (and $265/5 day)...which is cheaper than Disney's 3 day...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

A water park ticket for $126...And people are complaining about Disney price increases! You can go to the Magic Kingdom for $2 cheaper at peak season than this water park! I hope this doesn't convince Disney to raise their water park tickets!

Now, I'm just saying this. I'm actually not interested in going to Universal since nothing there interests me. I'm just wondering how Universal thinks this is a step in the right direction in winning the war with Disney by charging twice the amount than a Disney water park?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Single day Volcano Bay tickets are now on sale through Travel agents for $126...
> 
> They are really selling this as a theme park.



Wow - F(udge) that. 



TwoMisfits said:


> They have taken Disney's old ticket strategy and stolen it, hoping to keep folks away from Disney - 3 day, 3 park pass is $295...but then it only costs $10/day for each additional day...so a 5 day pass is $315...
> 
> They are throwing down on being new and less stress/planning...and pricing as such...
> 
> Edit to add: And no hopper is only $245/3 day (and $265/5 day)...which is cheaper than Disney's 3 day...



That's the big idea - trying to take people 100% from Disney. I think they just don't grasp that people won't think of it as a 3rd theme park. There's a reason that Disney has less than 8% of it's total attendance at it's water parks.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Rumor*

WDWNT is putting out a rumor today that says Coronado Springs is set to be renovated as a "business-class deluxe resort." This would involve renovating existing rooms and updating parts of the lobby area. They did not cite any direct source for the rumor, outside of existing potential for the expansion of the convention center.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-coronado-springs-resort-remodeled-business-deluxe-resort/


----------



## TwoMisfits

********** said:


> Wow - F(udge) that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the big idea - trying to take people 100% from Disney. I think they just don't grasp that people won't think of it as a 3rd theme park. There's a reason that Disney has less than 8% of it's total attendance at it's water parks.



Yeah, but the 3 day pass is less than 2 days at Disney with an old waterpark visit...that's the big price...


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> WDWNT is putting out a rumor today that says Coronado Springs is set to be renovated as a "business-class deluxe resort." This would involve renovating existing rooms and updating parts of the lobby area. They did not cite any direct source for the rumor, outside of existing potential for the expansion of the convention center.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-coronado-springs-resort-remodeled-business-deluxe-resort/


Well this wouldn't surprise me. There are permits for changes at that resort. This would also line up with rumors of changes in resort categories.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Well this wouldn't surprise me. There are permits for changes at that resort. This would also line up with rumors of changes in resort categories.



Here's hoping that they don't sterilize it too much. I enjoy Coronado and the southwestern theming throughout the resort, even if the rooms are a bit more subdued in comparison to the lobby and pool area.

I can easily see them going the route that Yacht Club recently did with their room updates, where it just looks like "nice hotel" rather than fitting with the overall resort.


----------



## Moliphino

Irish_Mike said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> WDWNT is putting out a rumor today that says Coronado Springs is set to be renovated as a "business-class deluxe resort." This would involve renovating existing rooms and updating parts of the lobby area. They did not cite any direct source for the rumor, outside of existing potential for the expansion of the convention center.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-coronado-springs-resort-remodeled-business-deluxe-resort/



I would not be a fan of that.  Coronado is our go-to moderate resort these days.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

********** said:


> There's a reason that Disney has less than 8% of it's total attendance at it's water parks.



I've been going to Disney since the mid 80s and have never once gone to one of the water parks.  It's just not my thing, but I'm guessing that's because I'd rather go to the ocean.  I mean, it's right there for me, and doesn't involve me waiting in lines...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Well how about that! New enhancements coming to two resorts

More Guest Experiences and Dining Options Coming to Disney’s Coronado Springs and Caribbean Beach Resorts


----------



## Iowamomof4

Since when is Old Port Royale called Centertown? Or is Centertown referring to something else?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> I've been going to Disney since the mid 80s and have never once gone to one of the water parks.  It's just not my thing, but I'm guessing that's because I'd rather go to the ocean.  I mean, it's right there for me, and doesn't involve me waiting in lines...


Well and also for those who have a water park, at least of some sort, near them there is less of an incentive to go to one at Disney. Personally at my current vacation pattern,which is sure to change at some point, I don't want to swap a park day (either for WDW or for USO) for a water park day and I'm already maxing out of realistic time away from home (9/10 days) as is.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Since when is Old Port Royale called Centertown? Or is Centertown referring to something else?


No idea.


----------



## rteetz

So I think we just found the new Deluxe- class of resorts...


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Iowamomof4 said:


> Since when is Old Port Royale called Centertown? Or is Centertown referring to something else?



That paragraph is about CBR and center town is there.


----------



## Iowamomof4

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> That paragraph is about CBR and center town is there.


Right. I read this:

_Also during this exciting time, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort will be reimagined with new additions to the resort’s current marketplace, Centertown, including new waterfront dining and retail shopping areas. This centralized location will offer the resort’s guests more convenient access to services, amenities and dining._

And wondered if they're planning a name change to Old Port Royale as part of the construction. Though, it's not worded that way at all (referring to "Centertown" as the current marketplace, though when you go to the website it's still called OPR). Doesn't matter to me really, it just stood out.


----------



## Phicinfan

Iowamomof4 said:


> Since when is Old Port Royale called Centertown? Or is Centertown referring to something else?


This is me just spit balling here.  But what if the new building in CBR is going to be "center town" for the hub for the new transportation, as well as the central hub to the other resorts in the area.  So that new building will have rooms, but also shops, restaraunts and then be the main hub for all the new gondola traffic?

that is what I read into it.


----------



## luisov

Isn't Great Wolf building a new water park in the Orlando area as well? Universal must be really confident if they think people will pay theme park prices for a glorified (really cool, but still) water park having very strong competitors just around the corner. I guess they are going for a very specific target market with this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> Isn't Great Wolf building a new water park in the Orlando area as well? Universal must be really confident if they think people will pay theme park prices for a glorified (really cool, but still) water park having very strong competitors just around the corner. I guess they are going for a very specific target market with this one.



The pricing really makes it seem like they don't want people to come just for a day to check out the new water/theme park ... they want you to stay for 3 days and experience their three theme parks


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Isn't Great Wolf building a new water park in the Orlando area as well? Universal must be really confident if they think people will pay theme park prices for a glorified (really cool, but still) water park having very strong competitors just around the corner. I guess they are going for a very specific target market with this one.


Yes but Great Wolf isn't on Disney or Universal water parks level.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The pricing really makes it seem like they don't want people to come just for a day to check out the new water/theme park ... they want you to stay for 3 days and experience their three theme parks


Which is likely exactly what they want. They don't want you to take one day away from your Disney vacation to go to Volcano bay, they want you at Universal for 3+ days.


----------



## rteetz

*News

BB-8 To Greet Guests at Disney’s Hollywood Studios This Spring*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong Explorers Lodge opens April 30th

https://aboutdisneyparks.com/news/p...kongs-new-exotic-getaway-hotel-opens-april-30


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yes but Great Wolf isn't on Disney or Universal water parks level.


Very much agreed.
This is KC's Great Wolf Lodge:





And while that may not be everything there it's a pretty good indication of the type of place it is. Now Orlando's version might be different just based on the market but I still wouldn't lump it into the category of other water parks.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Very much agreed.
> This is KC's Great Wolf Lodge:
> 
> View attachment 220596
> 
> View attachment 220598
> 
> And while that may not be everything there it's a pretty good indication of the type of place it is. Now Orlando's version might be different just based on the market but I still wouldn't lump it into the category of other water parks.


Our Wisconsin Great Wolf is much larger than that but still not Disney level.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Iowamomof4 said:


> Right. I read this:
> 
> _Also during this exciting time, Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort will be reimagined with new additions to the resort’s current marketplace, Centertown, including new waterfront dining and retail shopping areas. This centralized location will offer the resort’s guests more convenient access to services, amenities and dining._
> 
> And wondered if they're planning a name change to Old Port Royale as part of the construction. Though, it's not worded that way at all (referring to "Centertown" as the current marketplace, though when you go to the website it's still called OPR). Doesn't matter to me really, it just stood out.




Sorry. I thought you were thinking that they were still talking about CSR. Old Port Royale is in the Centertown building. Basically, one in the same. Just another name for it, I guess.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> The pricing really makes it seem like they don't want people to come just for a day to check out the new water/theme park ... they want you to stay for 3 days and experience their three theme parks



What I want to know is what do AP holders do? They haven't released AP info for Volcano Bay, and I have an AP. Unfortunately/fortunately, we will be going opening weekend. I think spending ~$250 for the non-park-to-park 3 day all parks ticket (confusing huh?) is a little much considering that I can get a 4 day 3 park park-to-park ticket for my son for about $320. I just need to get into the darn water park. I hope they don't block APs


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> Which is likely exactly what they want. They don't want you to take one day away from your Disney vacation to go to Volcano bay, they want you at Universal for 3+ days.



I can't fathom why they would do that.  They're going to get a resounding, "nope."


----------



## mcd2745

Iowamomof4 said:


> *Since when is Old Port Royale called Centertown?* Or is Centertown referring to something else?




Always.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mcd2745 said:


> Always.



I guess I never bothered to look up!  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Trouble

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The expansion at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort will include a new 15-story tower that will add 500 rooms, featuring suites and concierge level services. The resort will also refurbish its current resort rooms and transform its landscape with floating gardens and an island oasis that connects the resort through a series of bridges.



Is it just me or does this give anyone else a Pandora vibe? Perhaps the new transportation, whatever you want to call it, will connect more than one resort to the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Triple Trouble said:


> Is it just me or does this give anyone else a Pandora vibe? Perhaps the new transportation, whatever you want to call it, will connect more than one resort to the parks.


As far as I'm aware AK and CSR are not currently getting Gondolas.


----------



## Triple Trouble

rteetz said:


> As far as I'm aware AK and CSR are not currently getting Gondolas.



I didn't see any permits either, but the Gondola system seem to be a great match for AK.


----------



## rteetz

Triple Trouble said:


> I didn't see any permits either, but the Gondola system seem to be a great match for AK.


I'd love to see some other transportation between AK and AKL.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal raised their ticket prices today 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-universal-ticket-prices-20170217-story.html


----------



## Q-man

Triple Trouble said:


> Is it just me or does this give anyone else a Pandora vibe? Perhaps the new transportation, whatever you want to call it, will connect more than one resort to the parks.



The turning station in the Boardwalk parking lot is on a pretty good line to add the CSR if they decide to.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm

I didn't even know this existed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the Explorers Lodge opening April 30th.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-at-hong-kong-disneyland-resort-on-april-30/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



Nor did I.  Headed to google maps now to see where exactly it even is.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



The entrance was used by a lot of CP's coming to the parks on Transtar busses - they'd be dropped off in front of costuming and just walk over. Not exclusively, but with costuming moving in the future, there really wasn't a need for the entrance.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

********** said:


> Well - I have to say if you are going to a water park just to swim, you are doing it wrong anyways - better off staying at the resort pools.


Don't get me wrong, I've done water parks before.  I just don't enjoy them as much as some people.  I'm sure it's just me being weird.  I'm not really comfortable in a bathing suit to begin with, so I'm sure that's a huge part of it.  One of these days I'm sure I'll go, just to say I've done it. 



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> at this time with my vacation style it's not worth it to us to swap out a park day


That's it for me too.  I'd just rather spend a day in the park then to go to a water park.  Now if River Country was still open...I just might lol.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



 We always went in this way.  Never a line for security.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We always went in this way.  Never a line for security.


I always try to go in that way but the last time we were turned away and told to go to the main entrance with the humongous lines.  I was pissed.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



How did I never know about this? Oh well, I probably never would have used it anyways...


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



This was the only way I would enter DHS. I've never had an issue of being turned away.
It was a shorter walk and had no security wait. Definitely a pain that they've closed it


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Secondary sidewalk entrance at DHS is now closed.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...llywood-studios-now-closed-for-park-entry.htm
> 
> I didn't even know this existed.



I've used this entrance many times.  I didn't realize it was a secret.

I guess it's the same as EPCOT.  People getting off the monorail don't seem to know there's a 2nd entrance on the side opposite the monorail ramp.


----------



## Reddog1134

By the way, the little white and blue areas above Movieland Memorobilia is the 2nd entrance area.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The new slide at Typhoon Lagoon will feature new technology 

https://twitter.com/proslidetech/status/832229316884836353


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The new slide at Typhoon Lagoon will feature new technology
> 
> https://twitter.com/proslidetech/status/832229316884836353



Does that link expand upon what the new tech is?


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Does that link expand upon what the new tech is?


No


----------



## Killer Fish

Put me in the group that usually used that second entrance.


----------



## Harry Wallace

Killer Fish said:


> Put me in the group that usually used that second entrance.


Put me in the group that doesn't go to DHS anymore because most of it doesn't exist at the moment lol


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Put me in the group that doesn't go to DHS anymore because most of it doesn't exist at the moment lol


While it's easy to say that really two not that popular attractions left. The big headliners are still there. DHS has never been a park with many attractions.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars update 

http://micechat.com/151990-star-war...paign=star-wars-land-news-ive-got-bad-feeling
*
*


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> While it's easy to say that really two not that popular attractions left. The big headliners are still there. DHS has never been a park with many attractions.


Yes I realize that, just that because of the size of the park now the crowds are all closer together and the few rides that are left have wait times higher than the tower of terror. I can see DHS being my favorite park once SWL opens though


----------



## linzbear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We always went in this way.  Never a line for security.



Us, too.  Oh well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magicband 2.0 limited edition Easter band

http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-easter-2017-magicband-2-0-now-available/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Angela Lansbury joins Poppins cast

http://ew.com/movies/2017/02/17/ang.../?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter


----------



## Dentam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know, thanks.
> 
> Just trying to be slightly humorous and brain storm about why attendance at the water parks isn't near as high as the theme parks.



Oh... I didn't catch the sarcasm, my bad!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dentam said:


> Oh... I didn't catch the sarcasm, my bad!



My humor is somewhat of an acquired taste.  Sometimes it's also hard to find the humor (because I'm probably not always that funny, but I try).


----------



## Dentam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My humor is somewhat of an acquired taste.  Sometimes it's also hard to find the humor (because I'm probably not always that funny, but I try).



I just haven't gotten to "know" you yet, that's all!  I've read some other stuff on these boards that I would swear is sarcasm and it turns out the person is serious.


----------



## jaxonp

Reddog1134 said:


> I've used this entrance many times.  I didn't realize it was a secret.
> 
> I guess it's the same as EPCOT.  People getting off the monorail don't seem to know there's a 2nd entrance on the side opposite the monorail ramp.




Second entrance makes it sound like its a second place to use your magic band to enter... it was just the entrance over by the side guest services window.  It's been there forever.  I discovered it probably 7-8 years ago when we started renting cars because we were fed up with how terrible Disney Busses were...  When you park in the lot and begin your walk because your smart enough not to wait for those smelly, noisy trams, you'll notice the the path splits and if you take the left path you end up on the other side of the busses to the "secret side entrance" and if you follow the masses to right like a school of fish, you'll end up through the normal entrance.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> More because of sun and shame - but we typically wear a swim shirt at the waterparks - both my wife and I. In fact, my wife has taken to wearing the swim shirt when we are going on things like Kali RR. She actually has about the same coverage in the water parks as in the theme parks.
> 
> I do think there's some of "a water park is not an all day event" whereas a theme park is.
> 
> *I just think Universal ,management is fooling themselves if they think the general public is going to treat their water park differently than they treat TL/BB. It may well be the greatest water park in the history of water parks - but it's still going to be a water park, and a large percent of the population won't go.  *
> 
> Admittedly they are sort of treating it that way with their pricing, the fact that they still have a 2-park ticket and a 3-park ticket says they realize not everyone will want to go to all three. There is a $40 upcharge to have a 3-park ticket versus a 2-park ticket.
> 
> I also want to say...I asked earlier about what they will being doing to existing APs, but I can already guess - they won't include Volcano Bay. You will have to pay some sort of upcharge to upgrade your AP to have all 3 parks.




And I hear they are going to have a table service restaurant?  This I really don't get--in wet swim wear?


----------



## DizDaD7

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My humor is somewhat of an acquired taste.*  Sometimes it's also hard to find the humor* (because I'm probably not always that funny, but I try).



Now that's Funny!!!


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


>



I like the Rivers of Light musical composition - reminds me A LOT of the Brother Bear transformation sequence (music and animals on the tapestry of light).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James Earl Jones will play Mufasa in Lion King remake

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...earl-jones-join-cast-of-the-lion-king-remake/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Earl Jones will play Mufasa in Lion King remake
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...earl-jones-join-cast-of-the-lion-king-remake/


I'm so happy about this news!!!


----------



## ICTVgrad07

Tigger's ally said:


> wow, didn't realize it was open air. For most this might be a deal breaker but as someone who loves the pool bars, I think I like it.


Heard that there are retractable walls for when it gets cold


----------



## Taylor Nicole

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Earl Jones will play Mufasa in Lion King remake
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...earl-jones-join-cast-of-the-lion-king-remake/


Donald Glover and James Earl Jones?! Okay, now I have to see this!


----------



## Dentam

There's a Lion King remake too?  Wow.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Well, that's sort of like people saying "I have a Six Flags near me, why would I go to Disney World."  So unless you live next to Schlitterbahn that argument shouldn't apply. Disney water parks are to normal water parks as Disney theme parks are to normal amusement parks - as in 10 times better. I would sell that you should try a Disney water park at least once. We don't go to them a lot because my wife and daughter aren't in to water slides, but they are great. Even the wave pool at TL is like nothing you've ever experienced.
> 
> I am very curious to see how they will work APs. We bought APs at Universal for our trip next week - the Seasonal Pass. The big question is will existing AP holders be allowed to use Volcano Bay. The answer is as of two days ago Guest services didn't know the answer. Probably the only way I will go to Volcano Bay.
> 
> I want to say - it's all well and good that they are producing a 3-day ticket that includes the water park, but if they don't have a REASONABLE 1-day ticket, they are going to find they are leaving out a good portion of their market.



That's funny. We always use Schlitterbahn as an excuse to not go to the Disney water parks. We are about an hour away from it, but we never go. We will be going to Volcano Bay. I like that it's going to be really convenient to the Universal hotels, compared to the WDW water parks, and it will be open at night to help beat the heat and sun. I typically don't like water parks much though. I burn easily and wear glasses. I can't stand when my glasses get wet. Plus, I am not a big fan of chlorine.

I too am wondering about the AP. Over on the Universal forum, there's been discussion/rumors that the preferred and premier APs would include VB. One person was recently told by guest services that when they renew their AP in March, it would be good for VB. I figured they would make us pay a surcharge. My preferred renewal is up next month, and the rate didn't look high enough to include VB.

We already had a trip planned to Universal over Memorial Day weekend, and then they announced VB opening. Well, we'll have to go. I can buy a 4 day 3 park-to-park pass for DS. Adding VB is about $50 extra compared to the 2 park-to-park, so it's not a bad deal. However, if my AP doesn't include VB, if they don't have an upgrade option before opening weekend, and I can't buy a 2 day VB ticket, I am going to have to pay about $250 for a 3 day 3 park non-hopper ticket, even though I have an AP So, I am seriously hoping that something happens before then.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> There's a Lion King remake too?  Wow.


That was announced late last year. Jon Favreau who did the Jungle Book is doing it.


----------



## PolyRob

Dentam said:


> There's a Lion King remake too?  Wow.


PLENTY of live-action coming...22 according to this:
http://www.businessinsider.com/disn...in-march-2017-starring-emma-watson-as-belle-1


----------



## Mattimation

I find it hilarious how so many people and news outlets are referring to this new Lion King as being "Live Action," when there probably won't be a single "live" thing appearing in it. It's going to be like the animals and scenery in Jungle Book, which technically qualified for the "Best Animated Picture" category in the Oscars & Golden Globes, Disney just chose not to enter it.


----------



## jlundeen

linzbear said:


> Us, too.  Oh well.


I don't know how I could NOT have known about this....are there other "alternate" entrances to parks I don't know about????


----------



## jaxonp

jlundeen said:


> I don't know how I could NOT have known about this....are there other "alternate" entrances to parks I don't know about????


It's just a alternative security checkpoint from the side.. you still enter the park through the main magic band reader turnstiles..


----------



## HerHeartBeats

rteetz - thanks for posting the Rivers of Light composition video.  Really speaks to the depth that Disney goes to to create unique experiences. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## cmash95

one of the most recent rumors I have heard is that they are upgrading coronado springs because they are taking down the convention center at the contemporary. apparently they feel that they need more parking and taking out the convention center would allow for it


----------



## Irish_Mike

cmash95 said:


> one of the most recent rumors I have heard is that they are upgrading coronado springs because they are taking down the convention center at the contemporary. apparently they feel that they need more parking and taking out the convention center would allow for it



They are planning to close the convention center at the Contemporary - hence the upgrades at Y&BC and Coronado. Though I'm not sure if it's closing for more parking or new DVC (Or both).


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> one of the most recent rumors I have heard is that they are upgrading coronado springs because they are taking down the convention center at the contemporary. apparently they feel that they need more parking and taking out the convention center would allow for it


That's part of it yes. It's not parking that they will use the convention space for though. More DVC...


----------



## MissGina5

What do you think the chances are of getting a non IP based attraction in any of the parks soon?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> What do you think the chances are of getting a non IP based attraction in any of the parks soon?


For the US parks, probably slim. Maybe overseas in a Shanghai, Tokyo or Paris.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> For the US parks, probably slim. Maybe overseas in a Shanghai, Tokyo or Paris.


Interesting, I had read that someone wanted SGE to become an original ride and was curious how likely any original ride was. Thanks!


----------



## Phicinfan

MissGina5 said:


> Interesting, I had read that someone wanted SGE to become an original ride and was curious how likely any original ride was. Thanks!


Slim to none if you believe all the main insiders.  WDW is very IP focused right now.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> That's part of it yes. It's not parking that they will use the convention space for though. More DVC...


I'm wondering if they'd build another tower like bay lake or a lower more spread out building (if that's even possible). Hard for me to see them pissing off the big spenders in the tower by blocking it with a massive DVC addition


----------



## umichigan10

Also my family has DVC but this is starting to get kinda ridiculous. As @lockedoutlogic has said they need a new CEO....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> What do you think the chances are of getting a non IP based attraction in any of the parks soon?



Zero times 10


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm wondering if they'd build another tower like bay lake or a lower more spread out building (if that's even possible). Hard for me to see them pissing off the big spenders in the tower by blocking it with a massive DVC addition



The tower wouldn't necessarily block the old contemporary...

Plus...if anything is also clear - beyond the mass production of timeshares - is that those "big spenders" in the tower aren't there like they want us to believe...and they don't want to pay more for it.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The tower wouldn't necessarily block the old contemporary...
> 
> Plus...if anything is also clear - beyond the mass production of timeshares - is that those "big spenders" in the tower aren't there like they want us to believe...and they don't want to pay more for it.


I'm picturing a carbon copy of BLT in my head which I feel would absolutely block it.

I didn't mind bay lake and whatnot but they keep it up and that lakes gonna look like it's crowded with south beach condo rises. Not that they care but....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm picturing a carbon copy of BLT in my head which I feel would absolutely block it.
> 
> I didn't mind bay lake and whatnot but they keep it up and that lakes gonna look like it's crowded with south beach condo rises. Not that they care but....



Bay lake isn't that impressive...if we're honest...why would they need to replicate it exaclty?


----------



## rteetz

A very good review of Rivers of Light

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...neys-animal-kingdom-but-its-not-for-everyone/


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Bay lake isn't that impressive...if we're honest...why would they need to replicate it exaclty?


I'm not saying they do but it's what I picture them building. Irregardless i see them making another 15 story building which will render the original tower views irrelevant. Just convert some tower rooms honestly....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm not saying they do but it's what I picture them building. Irregardless i see them making another 15 story building which will render the original tower views irrelevant. Just convert some tower rooms honestly....



That could be as well.

But one if the "positive" things coming from the growing anger about Disney pricing out its loyal fans and disregarding them is I hope people get over the stupid views.

Views are not worth $400 a night...and that's what you get charged for them at a minimum.  Hopefully that bs house of cards starts to fall
Too


----------



## ejgonz2

Any truth to this rumor about a SW resort?

http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2017/02/18/star-wars-themed-resort-coming-to-disney-world


----------



## Rattpack

MissGina5 said:


> What do you think the chances are of getting a non IP based attraction in any of the parks soon?



Seems pretty unlikely, but Rivers of Light did just open ...


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any truth to this rumor about a SW resort?
> 
> http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2017/02/18/star-wars-themed-resort-coming-to-disney-world


It's a rumor currently but don't expect it anytime soon if it happens.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's a rumor currently but don't expect it anytime soon if it happens.



Translation: no


----------



## Harry Wallace

Looks pretty amazing if you ask me


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

Harry Wallace said:


> Looks pretty amazing if you ask me


Does the tiger-thing have anyone else worried about the use of projections in the ride? I know there's the one animatronic for sure, but that looks like it'll be a projection to me. Thoughts?


----------



## Harry Wallace

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> Does the tiger-thing have anyone else worried about the use of projections in the ride? I know there's the one animatronic for sure, but that looks like it'll be a projection to me. Thoughts?


I doubt it will be as screen heavy as our friends up the highway would of liked. Although if you pause it at 0:08, there's clearly a screen on the left hand wall there.


----------



## abeautybutafunnygirl

lockedoutlogic said:


> But one if the "positive" things coming from the growing anger about Disney pricing out its loyal fans and disregarding them is I hope people get over the stupid views.
> 
> Views are not worth $400 a night...and that's what you get charged for them at a minimum. Hopefully that bs house of cards starts to fall
> Too


I was lucky enough to get a TPV in the main tower during my CP. I split it with friends, it came out to $90 each with our discount. I think it was worth it for one night, especially because we spend a lot of time in the room and didn't feel pressured to go the parks. It was a once-in-a-lifetime thing for us, as we would never be able to afford it without the discounted rate.
I wouldn't spend upwards of $700 on a hotel room, but I get why people with money do it.


----------



## MissGina5

Rattpack said:


> Seems pretty unlikely, but Rivers of Light did just open ...


that is a fair point! I guess I am thinking more ride based. It also occurred to me yesterday how Treasure Planet could fit into Tomorrowland which would literally never happen so clearly my ideas are pretty far fetched haha.


----------



## jade1

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> I was lucky enough to get a TPV in the main tower during my CP. I split it with friends, it came out to $90 each with our discount. I think it was worth it for one night, especially because we spend a lot of time in the room and didn't feel pressured to go the parks. It was a once-in-a-lifetime thing for us, as we would never be able to afford it without the discounted rate.
> I wouldn't spend upwards of $700 on a hotel room, but I get why people with money do it.



Nice. We choose better views if available on any trip actually, not just WDW. 

Just more immersive to the point of the exercise for us.

Then again, we went for the view in our home as well in my sig.

We like BLT for the short walk back and forth to MK, but may as well take the view as well. 

The balcony is fun as well, with all MK sounds and watching it all come to life and go to sleep.


----------



## linzbear

jlundeen said:


> I don't know how I could NOT have known about this....are there other "alternate" entrances to parks I don't know about????


Through the rainforest cafe gift shop for AK.  At Epcot there is an entire side (left) that is only used by the parking lot, so it's generally significantly shorter.

MK is moving some security around, so who knows now.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Coronado Springs demolition well underway

http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-coronado-springs-cabana-demolition/


----------



## Sweettears

jade1 said:


> Nice. We choose better views if available on any trip actually, not just WDW.
> 
> Just more immersive to the point of the exercise for us.
> 
> Then again, we went for the view in our home as well in my sig.
> 
> We like BLT for the short walk back and forth to MK, but may as well take the view as well.
> 
> The balcony is fun as well, with all MK sounds and watching it all come to life and go to sleep.


I am in total agreement with this POV.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Coronado Springs demolition well underway
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-coronado-springs-cabana-demolition/



WOW! Disney is not wasting any time on this project.


----------



## bbmassey

crazy4wdw said:


> WOW! Disney is not wasting any time on this project.



If only they could move with equal zeal on in-park projects.  Imagine what they could do!  Who knows, this company might have the capacity to build an entire park in 12-13 months.


----------



## DizDaD7

bbmassey said:


> If only they could move with equal zeal on in-park projects.  Imagine what they could do!  Who knows, this company might have the capacity to build an entire park in *12-13 months*.



Hmmm...

Sort of like back in uhm....................................*1**955.*


----------



## writerguyfl

bbmassey said:


> If only they could move with equal zeal on in-park projects.  Imagine what they could do!  Who knows, this company might have the capacity to build an entire park in 12-13 months.



Hotels are not unique structures.  In fact, they are pretty basic in that they usually are made up of identical rectangular boxes.  You could go to any city in the country and find a construction company that can build a hotel.  And, local building inspectors would know exactly what is required, which makes the inspection process quick and relatively painless.

The same can not be said for a theme park.

(That's how this topic was explained to me when I worked at Disney World.)


----------



## bbmassey

writerguyfl said:


> Hotels are not unique structures.  In fact, they are pretty basic in that they usually are made up of identical rectangular boxes.  You could go to any city in the country and find a construction company that can build a hotel.  And, local building inspectors would know exactly what is required, which makes the inspection process quick and relatively painless.
> 
> The same can not be said for a theme park.
> 
> (That's how this topic was explained to me when I worked at Disney World.)



True on the design but the part I was referencing was the time between an announcement and moving shovels.  They wasted no time in going from announcement to action.  The zeal is there for taking action on the hotels, I would love to see it in the parks as well.


----------



## Phicinfan

ejgonz2 said:


> Any truth to this rumor about a SW resort?
> 
> http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors/2017/02/18/star-wars-themed-resort-coming-to-disney-world


Spirit mentioned it over at WDW Magic, but no real details of it


----------



## Sweettears

writerguyfl said:


> Hotels are not unique structures.  In fact, they are pretty basic in that they usually are made up of identical rectangular boxes.  You could go to any city in the country and find a construction company that can build a hotel.  And, local building inspectors would know exactly what is required, which makes the inspection process quick and relatively painless.
> 
> The same can not be said for a theme park.
> 
> (That's how this topic was explained to me when I worked at Disney World.)


I don't disagree. However if you are a bean counter the investment options end up being prioritized to the quickest ROI. Rooms versus an undetermined return on new rides is an easy call.


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> True on the design but the part I was referencing was the time between an announcement and moving shovels.  They wasted no time in going from announcement to action.  The zeal is there for taking action on the hotels, I would love to see it in the parks as well.


Permits for construction were filed well in advance of the announcement so it's not that unexpected.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

abeautybutafunnygirl said:


> I was lucky enough to get a TPV in the main tower during my CP. I split it with friends, it came out to $90 each with our discount. I think it was worth it for one night, especially because we spend a lot of time in the room and didn't feel pressured to go the parks. It was a once-in-a-lifetime thing for us, as we would never be able to afford it without the discounted rate.
> I wouldn't spend upwards of $700 on a hotel room, but I get why people with money do it.



I think you made my point: the cost is egregious and the appeal should wear off after an hour or so.


----------



## rteetz

* News
*
Shanghai Disneyland has new signs telling guests to keep the park clean. 

https://twitter.com/moiiay/status/833460752237355009


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> * News
> *
> Shanghai Disneyland has new signs telling guests to keep the park clean.
> 
> https://twitter.com/moiiay/status/833460752237355009
> 
> View attachment 221153



That ain't right.


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> That ain't right.


They need it in Shanghai unfortunately.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Report of projection mapping tests on Tower of Terror. 

https://twitter.com/epcotexplorer/status/833532588153266177


----------



## Pawpsicle

pepperandchips said:


> That ain't right.



I know! Obviously they should've used Judy Hopps!

Oh yeah, and also the fact that it exists.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> * News
> *
> Shanghai Disneyland has new signs telling guests to keep the park clean.
> 
> https://twitter.com/moiiay/status/833460752237355009
> 
> View attachment 221153


I understand why (as it has been brought up several times) and I'm not meaning any offense it's just boggles my mind to have to have a sign for _that. _Trash like food and drink yeah totally expect that...just not what they are talking about in the sign.


----------



## Dentam

We didn't notice any issues with that in Shanghai DL, but the trash left everywhere was pretty shocking, especially after the nighttime show at the castle.  The CM's were very speedy with cleaning it up though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong continues to struggle

http://m.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/ar...land-roller-coaster-ride-amid-expansion-plans


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jaxonp said:


> Second entrance makes it sound like its a second place to use your magic band to enter... it was just the entrance over by the side guest services window.  It's been there forever.  I discovered it probably 7-8 years ago when we started renting cars because we were fed up with how terrible Disney Busses were...  When you park in the lot and begin your walk because your smart enough not to wait for those smelly, noisy trams, you'll notice the the path splits and if you take the left path you end up on the other side of the busses to the "secret side entrance" and if you follow the masses to right like a school of fish, you'll end up through the normal entrance.



Not only did I not know this was a secret...I never even thought about there being another way.  Sitting here now its obvious that all of the walkers don't come this way but I have never been to the "main" entrance before when driving to DHS.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jade1 said:


> Nice. We choose better views if available on any trip actually, not just WDW.
> 
> Just more immersive to the point of the exercise for us.
> 
> Then again, we went for the view in our home as well in my sig.
> 
> We like BLT for the short walk back and forth to MK, but may as well take the view as well.
> 
> The balcony is fun as well, with all MK sounds and watching it all come to life and go to sleep.




One day I will stay in a room with a view like this...it may be one day when the kids are out of the house and it's just me and DW but one day


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Report of projection mapping tests on Tower of Terror.
> 
> https://twitter.com/epcotexplorer/status/833532588153266177



Maybe they are projecting a Guardians of the Galaxy overlay.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New pins coming out in 2017

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-collect-or-trade-in-2017-at-disney-parks/


----------



## jade1

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> One day I will stay in a room with a view like this...it may be one day when the kids are out of the house and it's just me and DW but one day



BLT studios with that view are 19 to 25 points a night 11 and a half months of the year.

We stay on dues for about $95 to $125 a night no tax to pay. Sometimes 1 or 2 BR's which are more of course.

You can rent 100 points right now on here for $13.

$247 a night no tax, app $220 a night pre, just renting.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New pins coming out in 2017
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-collect-or-trade-in-2017-at-disney-parks/



I like the Jungle Cruise set and the emoji pins are pretty cute! Nice that those are open edition.

It bugs me that they actively encourage guests to participate in pin trading but refuse to do anything about the scrappers and fakes pins that plague the parks. Why spend $10 or more on any of these new pins and then turn around and trade it for a piece of worthless junk? Trader beware- don't trade with CMs unless you can spot the fakes.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> I like the Jungle Cruise set and the emoji pins are pretty cute! Nice that those are open edition.
> 
> It bugs me that they actively encourage guests to participate in pin trading but refuse to do anything about the scrappers and fakes pins that plague the parks. Why spend $10 or more on any of these new pins and then turn around and trade it for a piece of worthless junk? Trader beware- don't trade with CMs unless you can spot the fakes.


I collect pins, but I don't trade. I always buy pins that I know I'll want to keep. If I ever wear my pins into the parks, I always have the secure pin holders that lock, and I forget the key. So, if anyone comes up to me and asks if I'm trading, i just show them the back of my lanyard and say, "Sorry. I can't take my pins off my lanyard." I always feel bad when it's a kid asking which is usually 90% of the time. I find it strange that I rarely got asked to trade pins when I lived in California and would attend Disneyland. When I wear them in Walt Disney World, I always get asked (especially when I wear my Disneyland 60 lanyard).


----------



## skier_pete

I am 100% certain there exists plans for a star wars hotel. Whether it gets built on not is a whole other thing. The problem is that if star wars falls out of favor someday....now you have a whole hotel around it. It's risky business.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I am 100% certain there exists plans for a star wars hotel. Whether it gets built on not is a whole other thing. The problem is that if star wars falls out of favor someday....now you have a whole hotel around it. It's risky business.


I agree with this. I'm sure they've been looking at a Star Wars hotel for years now but actually building it is different.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> I agree with this. I'm sure they've been looking at a Star Wars hotel for years now but actually building it is different.


Heck, the probably had "loose" plans for one even before they acquired the rights...


----------



## RhodyOrange

********** said:


> I am 100% certain there exists plans for a star wars hotel. Whether it gets built on not is a whole other thing. The problem is that if star wars falls out of favor someday....now you have a whole hotel around it. It's risky business.



At this point, if Star Wars ever "fell out of favor" then re-theming a hotel would be the LEAST of Disney's problems.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo is openinga second BBB in April 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-second-bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-on-april-21/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guests can strike a pose with an Oscar at DHS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ike-a-hollywood-pose-with-an-oscar-statuette/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland AP Days, and rain

http://micechat.com/152679-disneyland-photo-update-getting-toasty-drenched-valentine/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> * News
> *
> Shanghai Disneyland has new signs telling guests to keep the park clean.
> 
> https://twitter.com/moiiay/status/833460752237355009
> 
> View attachment 221153


That's actually horrifying


----------



## BigRed98

Anybody know what there going to do with the Tomorrowland Speedway? I heard rumors that they were going to remove it when they start working on Tomorrowland. I personally think that the Speedway should go Bc it takes up tons of land and I think a Tron coaster could benefit there. I am aware that some kids do like this ride.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> BLT studios with that view are 19 to 25 points a night 11 and a half months of the year.
> 
> We stay on dues for about $95 to $125 a night no tax to pay. Sometimes 1 or 2 BR's which are more of course.
> 
> You can rent 100 points right now on here for $13.
> 
> $247 a night no tax, app $220 a night pre, just renting.



Yeah, a lot of people don't know how good a deal renting points can be.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Anybody know what there going to do with the Tomorrowland Speedway? I heard rumors that they were going to remove it when they start working on Tomorrowland. I personally think that the Speedway should go Bc it takes up tons of land and I think a Tron coaster could benefit there. I am aware that some kids do like this ride.


Nothing is set yet. There are rumors it will be updated, shortened, and completely taken out.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I am 100% certain there exists plans for a star wars hotel. Whether it gets built on not is a whole other thing. The problem is that if star wars falls out of favor someday....now you have a whole hotel around it. It's risky business.



I'm still waiting on a haunted Mansion hotel 

I think SW is here to stay.  I think we're on generation 3 now and everyone still loves the originals.


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm still waiting on a haunted Mansion hotel
> 
> I think SW is here to stay.  I think we're on generation 3 now and everyone still loves the originals.


I think movies themselves as an art form would fall out of favor before Star Wars does, but I never like to say "never."


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, a lot of people don't know how good a deal renting points can be.



Thankfully I don't have to rent but we have gotten used to 1 br instead of studio and for the time of year we are going this year that is a big difference.  81 more points for a theme park view versus our old stand by.  And with 4 of us the size of the 1br at OKW is something we have really gotten used to.


----------



## Capang

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm still waiting on a haunted Mansion hotel


I would totally blow my kid's college fund to stay here in a room with a view.


----------



## skier_pete

RhodyOrange said:


> At this point, if Star Wars ever "fell out of favor" then re-theming a hotel would be the LEAST of Disney's problems.



Funny - but a land based on something can survive the loss of interest in the basis of the land (not so much Disney but thinking something like Jurassic Park before Jurassic World made it relavant again) - but a severely overpriced hotel based on a theme would not. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Moonlight Magic Event Returns to the Magic Kingdom Park*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Limited Bus Availabilty at ESPN Sports Complex on Feb. 21-22*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot, Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios Maps Updated


----------



## RhodyOrange

********** said:


> Funny - but a land based on something can survive the loss of interest in the basis of the land (not so much Disney but thinking something like Jurassic Park before Jurassic World made it relavant again) - but a severely overpriced hotel based on a theme would not. Just my opinion of course.



Right, but I was talking more about how that loss of interest would hurt Disney companywide, not just at WDW, because they are investing in it all over the place, not just in Parks. It's probably a pretty moot point though, Star Wars as a brand is pretty much on par with Disney as a brand. And with the critical and financial success they've received 2/6ths of the way through a planned slate of a new generation of blockbuster movies, it seems like that isn't going to change.

That being said, I don't think they need to make a Star Wars themed hotel. I know some guests would go nuts for it, but those people will have a 14 acre land at DHS to immerse themselves in. I think the simple, basic themes of hotels being themed like hotels from different times or places works best. Unless they could put it right next to DHS and give a special entrance to the new land, I think a Star Wars hotel might come off as cheesy or over the top, no matter how much they put into it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS photo update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/hollywood-studios-update-star-wars.html?m=1


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot, Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios Maps Updated


I guess DAK will get 2 updates this year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RhodyOrange said:


> Right, but I was talking more about how that loss of interest would hurt Disney companywide, not just at WDW, because they are investing in it all over the place, not just in Parks. It's probably a pretty moot point though, Star Wars as a brand is pretty much on par with Disney as a brand. And with the critical and financial success they've received 2/6ths of the way through a planned slate of a new generation of blockbuster movies, it seems like that isn't going to change.
> 
> That being said, I don't think they need to make a Star Wars themed hotel. I know some guests would go nuts for it, but those people will have a 14 acre land at DHS to immerse themselves in. I think the simple, basic themes of hotels being themed like hotels from different times or places works best. Unless they could put it right next to DHS and give a special entrance to the new land, I think a Star Wars hotel might come off as cheesy or over the top, no matter how much they put into it.



I could see them going 2 ways with it.  They could do a sleek, more contemporary feel and have a subtly themed cantina and stuff like that. Rebel or Imperial symbols in the light fixtures and so forth.

Or they could go with more of an AOA feel and have the over the top themed sections based off Ewok village at Endor and Tattooine and stuff.  

As much as I love SW, I kind of can't see them making this.  I feel like they'd have to go the AOA more value hotel type route.  I'm just not sure if Disney is interested in building more value hotels. 

But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see them going 2 ways with it.  They could do a sleek, more contemporary feel and have a subtly themed cantina and stuff like that. Rebel or Imperial symbols in the light fixtures and so forth.
> 
> Or they could go with more of an AOA feel and have the over the top themed sections based off Ewok village at Endor and Tattooine and stuff.
> 
> As much as I love SW, I kind of can't see them making this.  I feel like they'd have to go the AOA more value hotel type route.  I'm just not sure if Disney is interested in building more value hotels.
> 
> But I guess we'll see.



With Coronado and Caribbean looking to move up in class with their improvements and DVC proposals and talk about transportation upgrades, I could see some definite changes to all classes. 

Port Orleans could soon be the only true mod left. 
Could AoA end up being moved to Mod class?  All that would take is a couple pool slides, queen beds in LM section and possibly even a sit down restaurant in between Lion King section and LM section.   
could another value resort be built?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see them going 2 ways with it.  They could do a sleek, more contemporary feel and have a subtly themed cantina and stuff like that. Rebel or Imperial symbols in the light fixtures and so forth.
> 
> Or they could go with more of an AOA feel and have the over the top themed sections based off Ewok village at Endor and Tattooine and stuff.
> 
> As much as I love SW, I kind of can't see them making this.  *I feel like they'd have to go the AOA more value hotel type route.  I'm just not sure if Disney is interested in building more value hotels*.
> 
> But I guess we'll see.



That was what I was thinking that to do it "right" would be over the top themed like AoA is, and I would think if they were going to do this they wouldn't want to create a value resort - they would want to capitalize on people willing to spend significant money to get their Star Wars fix

Though I guess they could do something like they are doing with the Explorers Lodge hotel and make it more like a hotel those in the universe would go to rather than fans of the universe


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney cruise line destinations in summer 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-world-and-explore-new-destinations-in-2018/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger's ally said:


> With Coronado and Caribbean looking to move up in class with their improvements and DVC proposals and talk about transportation upgrades, I could see some definite changes to all classes.
> 
> Port Orleans could soon be the only true mod left.
> Could AoA end up being moved to Mod class?  All that would take is a couple pool slides, queen beds in LM section and possibly even a sit down restaurant in between Lion King section and LM section.
> could another value resort be built?



AOA was almost never a value in the first place.  3 of the 4 buildings were expensive suites. I feel that's the only reason it was built.

I don't think Disney will do more values.  They simply don't have to when people are more than willing to pay for the pricier room class instead.


----------



## BigRed98

Is there any news about major WDW attraction refurbs coming soon? I was wondering if they were going to refurb Everest and fix the yeti and the steam ride effects. I also think that Big Thunder needs a ride refurb to fix the moving rocks etc.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> Is there any news about major WDW attraction refurbs coming soon? I was wondering if they were going to refurb Everest and fix the yeti and the steam ride effects. I also think that Big Thunder needs a ride refurb to fix the moving rocks etc.



Big Thunder won't go through another refurbishment for a while. it just went through a long refurbishment in 2016. There have been rumors of Expedition Everest going down for a bit, but nothing has been announced by Disney.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is there any news about major WDW attraction refurbs coming soon? I was wondering if they were going to refurb Everest and fix the yeti and the steam ride effects. I also think that Big Thunder needs a ride refurb to fix the moving rocks etc.


Big thunder just had a big 4 month refurb in 2016. 

Who knows if they'll ever fix the Yeti. There are plans for it but we don't know if it will ever happen. The steam effects are kind of off and on, there have been videos of them working sometimes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Themes revealed for Disneyland Half weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/2017-disneyland-half-marathon-weekend-themerevealed/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...oadways-haunted-mansion-70s-tomorrowland-etc/


----------



## SJMajor67

*News*

"Han Solo movie releases first cast photo"

http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/21/han-solo-movie-cast-photo/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SJMajor67 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Han Solo movie releases first cast photo"
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/21/han-solo-movie-cast-photo/



Sigh.  I like all the actors in this.  I just don't know how the story can be good and not take away from ANH. I won't go on another long rant about this here because I already have enough in the past.

Of course I'll see it... But the jury is really out on if it'll be any good.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sigh.  I like all the actors in this.  I just don't know how the story can be good and not take away from ANH. I won't go on another long rant about this here because I already have enough in the past.
> 
> Of course I'll see it... But the jury is really out on if it'll be any good.



Of all the characters in ANH Han Solo's is the one with the most interesting back story to fill in. His character is highly entertaining and presumably had many classic adventures in his younger days. This really is the most logical stand alone movie for them to make.

I'm looking forward to it. Especially after the amazing job they did with Rogue One.


----------



## Dentam

SJMajor67 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Han Solo movie releases first cast photo"
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/21/han-solo-movie-cast-photo/



They should have gotten the kid who played a young Harrison Ford in "The Age of Adaline" - he was great and looked so much like him!


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Themes revealed for Disneyland Half weekend
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/2017-disneyland-half-marathon-weekend-themerevealed/




This looks great. I mentioned awhile back that a Pixar theme would be awesome!  Wish granted!


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


>



This is amazing!



SJMajor67 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Han Solo movie releases first cast photo"
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/02/21/han-solo-movie-cast-photo/



I didn't realize Emilia Clarke is going to be part of the cast...even more excited for this movie now.


----------



## rteetz

A look inside Pandora


----------



## maltdizzy

rteetz said:


>





Disneymom1126 said:


> This is amazing!



I saw this one earlier today and find it intereting because it comes on the heels of reveals of two similar products over the last week by other companies (including one being crowd-sourced). None are ready for market, but it seems the race is on.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Miss Adventure Falls aerial update

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/aerials-of-miss-adventure-falls-at-typhoon-lagoon


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Iger is in WDW and will see Rivers of Light tonight


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> A look inside Pandora



@rteetz you are killing it with the videos today...I can't wait for Pandora, not because Avatar was an amazing movie, but because I think it is just going to enhance the "connection to nature" experience at Animal Kingdom...it's like connection to nature 2.0 - what it could be like in the future or what it might be like in other parts of the universe...so cool to me!


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> @rteetz you are killing it with the videos today...I can't wait for Pandora, not because Avatar was an amazing movie, but because I think it is just going to enhance the "connection to nature" experience at Animal Kingdom...it's like connection to nature 2.0 - what it could be like in the future or what it might be like in other parts of the universe...so cool to me!


Avatar is only going to make my favorite Disney park even better.


----------



## rteetz

*News

‘Beauty and the Beast’-Inspired Red Rose Taverne Opens February 24 at Disneyland Park*


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> A look inside Pandora



Thanks for this. Nice to see the waterfalls are indeed happening-just hadn't heard.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Celebration at the Top dining event at California Grill

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-grill-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Celebration at the Top dining event at California Grill
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-grill-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/



That place is always full at fireworks time as it is.  Wondering how this fits in?  Hmmm.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> That place is always full at fireworks time as it is.  Wondering how this fits in?  Hmmm.


They have a couple private dining rooms up there. They might be using those.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> They have a couple private dining rooms up there. They might be using those.



but most of the regular diners go out to observation deck. Wonder if they will still let people that eat early come back up?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> but most of the regular diners go out to observation deck. Wonder if they will still let people that eat early come back up?


I believe at least one of those rooms has their own observation deck.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I believe at least one of those rooms has their own observation deck.



Hmmm.  I have ate up there many times and didn't know that.

They don't by chance come in through the side entrance at DHS that I didn't know anything about do they?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Hmmm.  I have ate up there many times and didn't know that.
> 
> They don't by chance come in through the side entrance at DHS that I didn't know anything about do they?


https://www.disneymeetings.com/disneyworld/contemporary-hotel/catering-and-dining/


----------



## pepperandchips

Tigger's ally said:


> Hmmm.  I have ate up there many times and didn't know that.
> 
> They don't by chance come in through the side entrance at DHS that I didn't know anything about do they?





rteetz said:


> https://www.disneymeetings.com/disneyworld/contemporary-hotel/catering-and-dining/



If you're really curious, google "Napa Room Sonoma Room California Grill" and the first hit should take you to a link for Disney weddings. I would link you myself but I don't want Disney wedding advertisements coming up in my browser from now until the end of time. If you look at an aerial view of the Contemporary there are actually 4 catwalk/observation decks up there. The two closest to Seven Seas Lagoon (the ones on the west side of the building) are the ones used for California Grill patrons to view Wishes, if memory serves. The special sparkle whatever it is $99 party sounds like it uses one of the other two.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Caribbean Beach dining locations to close in May

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/shutters-old-port-royal-closing-2017-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> but most of the regular diners go out to observation deck. Wonder if they will still let people that eat early come back up?



I was interested in how it works and the quality of food/drink you will get

You can make a pretty good meal at CA grill for $99 and still get to see the fireworks - so what's the "plus" of this event?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Layouts for WL DVC rooms

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...nd-more?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was interested in how it works and the quality of food/drink you will get
> 
> You can make a pretty good meal at CA grill for $99 and still get to see the fireworks - so what's the "plus" of this event?



I think the plus is the plus.  If that makes sense.

People seem to like the all inclusive food events.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think the plus is the plus.  If that makes sense.
> 
> People seem to like the all inclusive food events.



That's true - which I guess led me to wonder the quality of the food and beverage.  They have a great beer and wine selection there so that could result in good value - or not if the selections are very limited

Guess to me if they have great options (for the food and beverage) then it seems likely me a fthe n all you can eat/drink evening.  Thanks f not seems like you can do better just ordering off the menu and still get the fireworks

#PixieDustIsInTheDetails


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> A look inside Pandora



Does anyone else find it funny that Joe has a boring...gray...magic band?


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Joe has a boring...gray...magic band?


That is what most imagineers and executives wear.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
With the upcoming Oscars, here is a video of every Special Effects award winner

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/watch-...st-visual-effects-oscar-winner-213300205.html


----------



## pooh'smate

Maineiak said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Joe has a boring...gray...magic band?



I thought the same thing. You screen name make me smile since I was born and raised in Maine. We live in the middle of the country for now and I miss the ocean so much.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> That is what most imagineers and executives wear.



My point was that he doesn't seem to really care what "most" wear, so I'm just surprised he's not bucking the trend.


----------



## Maineiak

pooh'smate said:


> I thought the same thing. You screen name make me smile since I was born and raised in Maine. We live in the middle of the country for now and I miss the ocean so much.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout will get its own comic for its opening

https://twitter.com/caesarmcmagic/status/834113043969802240


----------



## rteetz

Just saw my first Pandora ad on TV and on NBC of all places.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Just saw my first Pandora ad on TV and on NBC of all places.


I saw it last night the 16 sec river video I forget what channel it was on but it wasn't prime time television. Honestly I'm loving the music they have in the video.


----------



## Dentam

I'm glad our trip is before Pandora opens - I think the crowds are going to be scary!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Layouts for WL DVC rooms
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...nd-more?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Yeah! Points aren't going up for Cooper Creek (new villas) versus Boulder Ridge (old VWL).


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


>


Can't wait to see this. I'll be there in two weeks. I have been at F&G once before and it is incredible to see.


----------



## ej119

*TV News
*
The next installment of TCM's Treasures from the Disney Vault has been announced for Thursday, March 16th.

Schedule (all times Eastern)

8:00pm - Donald Cartoon: Good Scouts (1938)
8:15pm - Follow Me, Boys! (1966)
10:30pm - The Hound that Thought He was a Raccoon (1960)
11:30pm - Chip N Dale Shorts: All in a Nutshell (1949), Winter Storage (1949), and Out of Scale (1951)
12:00am - The Incredible Journey (1963)
1:30am - Jungle Cat (1960)
2:45am - Charlie, the Lonesome Cougar (1967)
4:15am - Napoleon and Samantha (1972)

So I guess the theme is the great outdoors? 

I have to say, this is the second time I've felt they were stretching the term "Treasures."


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

rteetz said:


>


Am I the only one who thought this looked like Fiona from Shrek? I guess it's the green coloring.....


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Caribbean Beach dining locations to close in May
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/shutters-old-port-royal-closing-2017-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort/



Boy that is going to be tough on people staying at CBR, especially if they have resort days planned.


----------



## mikepizzo

LSLS said:


> Boy that is going to be tough on people staying at CBR, especially if they have resort days planned.



My fiancee had a slight panic attack, worried about our wedding guests, until she say it was just for May.  Hopefully it doesn't get delayed, as we have guests that will be staying there for our late June wedding.

In other news, we just got back from our trip late last night and saw Rivers of Light.  It was pretty "ok".  As many others have said, it lacked that final punch.  

From talking to some cast members that I actually know (they don't work at Animal Kingdom) they've said there are actually a couple different endings that they were testing.  Not sure how true that is.

Also, getting glassy eye'd at Wishes for the last time got me thinking...

I'm sure Uncle Bob is a very busy man (and he's on the West Coast way more than the East Coast), but do you think that when/if he ever goes into the parks, and experiences the same thing the guests do, he has an emotional attachment to anything?  

Thinking if there was once a time when good ol' Bob was standing on Main Street and getting misty during the fireworks really got my brain going.


----------



## andyw715

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I saw it last night the 16 sec river video I forget what channel it was on but it wasn't prime time television. Honestly I'm loving the music they have in the video.



We did too, and my 10 yo daughter's jaw dropped.  She quickly got her iPad to look it up. I thought she was going to try to book a trip right then


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

andyw715 said:


> We did too, and my 10 yo daughter's jaw dropped.  She quickly got her iPad to look it up. I thought she was going to try to book a trip right then


 Aww that's so adorable!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

mikepizzo said:


> My fiancee had a slight panic attack, worried about our wedding guests, until she say it was just for May.  Hopefully it doesn't get delayed, as we have guests that will be staying there for our late June wedding.
> 
> In other news, we just got back from our trip late last night and saw Rivers of Light.  It was pretty "ok".  As many others have said, it lacked that final punch.
> 
> From talking to some cast members that I actually know (they don't work at Animal Kingdom) they've said there are actually a couple different endings that they were testing.  Not sure how true that is.
> 
> Also, getting glassy eye'd at Wishes for the last time got me thinking...
> 
> I'm sure Uncle Bob is a very busy man (and he's on the West Coast way more than the East Coast), but do you think that when/if he ever goes into the parks, and experiences the same thing the guests do, he has an emotional attachment to anything?
> 
> Thinking if there was once a time when good ol' Bob was standing on Main Street and getting misty during the fireworks really got my brain going.



Are we sure its just in May? I am also going in June and figured in May the construction would start and continue for another two years....am I off on this?


----------



## LSLS

mikepizzo said:


> My fiancee had a slight panic attack, worried about our wedding guests, until she say it was just for May.  Hopefully it doesn't get delayed, as we have guests that will be staying there for our late June wedding.



According to the article the places are supposed to be closed until at least late 2017, and in my eyes, that is ambitious.  Those places will be closed in June.  Construction will be going for the next few years on the resort as a whole.


----------



## eXo

Maineiak said:


> My point was that he doesn't seem to really care what "most" wear, so I'm just surprised he's not bucking the trend.



I'm surprised it's not mounted to his ear.


----------



## mikepizzo

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Are we sure its just in May? I am also going in June and figured in May the construction would start and continue for another two years....am I off on this?





LSLS said:


> According to the article the places are supposed to be closed until at least late 2017, and in my eyes, that is ambitious.  Those places will be closed in June.  Construction will be going for the next few years on the resort as a whole.



Wow, we both read it wrong on the bus.  It just starts May 1st...oh boy...


----------



## LSLS

mikepizzo said:


> Wow, we both read it wrong on the bus.  It just starts May 1st...oh boy...



Yeah, I'd get people to change resorts.  Don't get too freaked out, plenty of time to make some switches, but I'd suggest people get out of there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Am I the only one who thought this looked like Fiona from Shrek? I guess it's the green coloring.....


Nope you're not the only one. First split second glance I did too..it took me the second look to be like oh nooo that's supposed to be Belle.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Princess half marathon weekend merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-marathon-weekend-2017-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Just saw my first Pandora ad on TV and on NBC of all places.



Makes sense! They want to promote on all the big networks, doesn't hurt that it's against their competitors down the street too.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

The new express transportation received a price increase:

$19 for one day
$29 for the week

There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.


----------



## dlavender

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week



What were they before?  15 and 25?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dlavender said:


> What were they before?  15 and 25?



15 and 24


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week
> 
> There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.



Thanks for posting it here too. I expected a price increase but it wasn't as much as I thought it would be. Wonder if they're still figuring out the ceiling.


----------



## mikepizzo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week
> 
> There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.



I figured it was only a matter of time.  My fiancee and I took advantage of it from the 17th to the 21st.  We really liked it.  Getting dropped off in the middle of the park is pretty nice, and only having to go through security once.

Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for posting it here too. I expected a price increase but it wasn't as much as I thought it would be. Wonder if they're still figuring out the ceiling.



Yeah, I think the modest increase shows they still want people to use it and are trying to quietly, slowly, creep the price up. Wondering if the price will stay here until May, when I'm going, or will see other increases


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for posting it here too. I expected a price increase but it wasn't as much as I thought it would be. Wonder if they're still figuring out the ceiling.


I agree it's not as high as I anticipated however I would say a $5 increase over a 78 day time period is still high if you consider you know that will go up again and we don't know how quickly it will go up. $5 increase but steady price for 1 year or even more is much better than a $5 increase in 78 days followed by another $5 (just as an example) increase in another couple of months.


----------



## Tigger's ally

My only holdback is most days we do one park in the morning, head back to hotel and then do a different park in the evening.  We rarely go straight from one park to another and especially with a toddler this time on the trip.  Think after thinking it over we won't do this.  If we see the need one day, might do that.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree it's not as high as I anticipated however I would say a $5 increase over a 78 day time period is still high if you consider you know that will go up again and we don't know how quickly it will go up. $5 increase but steady price for 1 year or even more is much better than a $5 increase in 78 days followed by another $5 (just as an example) increase in another couple of months.



Yes, I felt that 24 for 7 days was quite a bargain. I figured it would go up once it becomes more well known/popular. I'm not super willing to pay much more than 30/pp for 7 days. I guess we will see how this shakes out.


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> My only holdback is most days we do one park in the morning, head back to hotel and then do a different park in the evening.  We rarely go straight from one park to another and especially with a toddler this time on the trip.  Think after thinking it over we won't do this.  If we see the need one day, might do that.



For mostly adults and a more temperate time of year, I can see the value. I do have it worked in for summer but I expect we will likely want to get out of the parks entirely during the 1-5 pm hours.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Yes, I felt that 24 for 7 days was quite a bargain. I figured it would go up once it becomes more well known/popular. I'm not super willing to pay much more than 30/pp for 7 days. I guess we will see how this shakes out.


I'm right there with you when I heard that it was only $24 I was like whoa that's a good deal..but I also knew it likely wouldn't stay such a good deal for long. I do know that there were multiple people who said they felt it was a good price but too much more than that price and it wouldn't be worth it or they would be less interested in utilizing it.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week
> 
> There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.


I think I'd still pay that. That's not that high of an increase where I'd really question it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week
> 
> There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.



Were people really buying just the 1-day?  The pricing still, to me, seems high for a 1-day but then really good for the week


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Were people really buying just the 1-day?  The pricing still, to me, seems high for a 1-day but then really good for the week


I think the majority buy the week. A lot of the bloggers did one day to review it though.


----------



## Spaceguy55

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The new express transportation received a price increase:
> 
> $19 for one day
> $29 for the week
> 
> There's a dedicated thread that shared this info, I posted here for general info/news, see the thread for more discussion/details.



I'm just glad they are keeping it going..hopefully thru May


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach closed due to weather

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...her-has-closed-blizzard-beach-early-today.htm


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach closed due to weather
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...her-has-closed-blizzard-beach-early-today.htm



Such a weird weather year.  It's like 4 degrees warmer at Disney than it is for us in Southern Ohio right now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach closed due to weather
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...her-has-closed-blizzard-beach-early-today.htm


60s..yeah that's not swimming weather for me personally. And here we're having record highs..right now it's 73. If we end February with no snow (as far as conditions at KCI), it will be the first time since *1892 *that there has not been snowfall in February. There's a system coming in Friday that will drop the temps back to 40s so there is a chance we may get something before the month is done..


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Such a weird weather year.  It's like 4 degrees warmer at Disney than it is for us in Southern Ohio right now.


Hey I am in Wisconsin and its 68 degrees right now. I certainly am not complaining.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Star Wars: Rogue One will be available on digital HD on March 24th and Blu-Ray 3D/2D, DVD, and on-demand on April 4th!

Source: Star Wars Show on the Star Wars Facebook Page.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Coronado Construction photos

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...nado-springs-resort-15-story-tower-expansion/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Star Wars: Rogue One will be available on digital HD on March 24th and Blu-Ray 3D/2D, DVD, and on-demand on April 4th!
> 
> Source: Star Wars Show on the Star Wars Facebook Page.



Moana is out on March 7.  I rarely buy physical Blu rays anymore but star wars and Disney animated movies are usually the exception.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
STK is only doing dinner now during the work. Lunch and Dinner on weekends.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Star Wars: Rogue One will be available on digital HD on March 24th and Blu-Ray 3D/2D, DVD, and on-demand on April 4th!
> 
> Source: Star Wars Show on the Star Wars Facebook Page.


More on this. No deleted scenes will be included. 

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/rogue-...yes-deleted-scenes-not-so-much-202907227.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the arts to return in 2018?

https://twitter.com/easywdw/status/834504942396256256


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Reedy Creek firefighters agree on a contract

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...creek-improvement-district-agree-on-contract/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Animal Kingdom Update

http://micechat.com/153245-rivers-light-animal-kingdom-night/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> More on this. No deleted scenes will be included.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/rogue-...yes-deleted-scenes-not-so-much-202907227.html


Based on how much was reportedly deleted, that might need to be an entirely separate release!


----------



## Dentam

LSLS said:


> Such a weird weather year. It's like 4 degrees warmer at Disney than it is for us in Southern Ohio right now.



We have had the warmest February on record in Denver this year.  It's supposed to snow next week a bit though while we're in WDW - good timing!  However, it's supposed to be in the mid to high 80's in WDW next week, which is a bit warmer than we were hoping for!


----------



## rteetz

*News/Photo update 
*
New DHS aerial images. You can see the first pieces of attack for the coaster in place. 

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-ae...oy-story-lands-show-first-slink-coaster-track


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Dentam said:


> We have had the warmest February on record in Denver this year.  It's supposed to snow next week a bit though while we're in WDW - good timing!  However, it's supposed to be in the mid to high 80's in WDW next week, which is a bit warmer than we were hoping for!


Well it better be at least decent enough skiing weather there  (well at least near Copper Mountain) cuz that's where I'll be next Friday (3/3).


----------



## Dentam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well it better be at least decent enough skiing weather there  (well at least near Copper Mountain) cuz that's where I'll be next Friday (3/3).



I was referring to Denver - the mountains have gotten a ton of snow this year so you should be good!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Dentam said:


> I was referring to Denver - the mountains have gotten a ton of snow this year so you should be good!


Thank you for the information


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Price increase for the Disney Dining Plan 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/prices-have-increased-for-all-three-2017-disney-dining-plans/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Price increase for the Disney Dining Plan
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/prices-have-increased-for-all-three-2017-disney-dining-plans/


Honest question have they raised the prices before on the current year ?meaning since this is for the 2017 dining plan and we are in 2017..hopefully that makes sense. I don't pay too much attention to the historical info on the Dining Plan.


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> I figured it was only a matter of time.  My fiancee and I took advantage of it from the 17th to the 21st.  We really liked it.  Getting dropped off in the middle of the park is pretty nice, and only having to go through security once.
> 
> Thanks for posting this info!


How were the wait times?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Honest question have they raised the prices before on the current year ?meaning since this is for the 2017 dining plan and we are in 2017..hopefully that makes sense. I don't pay too much attention to the historical info on the Dining Plan.


Not exactly sure. My guess is this would be for anything booked from now on. I think the last time they did it, it was during the year too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Not exactly sure. My guess is this would be for anything booked from now on. I think the last time they did it, it was during the year too.


Ok gotcha thank you


----------



## skier_pete

Seems like as usual they will raise the price on the park hopping bus service until it's not worth it anymore. I would personally consider it barely worth it now, but that's because on the rare occasion we hop, we usually go back to the room first. We've probably done about 3 direct park to park hops in 10 years.


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Seems like as usual they will raise the price on the park hopping bus service until it's not worth it anymore. I would personally consider it barely worth it now, but that's because on the rare occasion we hop, we usually go back to the room first. We've probably done about 3 direct park to park hops in 10 years.


I agree. However if you are staying at an Epcot resort it might save some time.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Sweettears said:


> I agree. However if you are staying at an Epcot resort it might save some time.



So, this interests me, as I am staying at the Boardwalk in May. Why would you mention that it would save time specifically for an Epcot resort? (Serious question, trying to understand why this might be more useful at those resorts.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Seems like as usual they will raise the price on the park hopping bus service until it's not worth it anymore. I would personally consider it barely worth it now, but that's because on the rare occasion we hop, we usually go back to the room first. We've probably done about 3 direct park to park hops in 10 years.





Sweettears said:


> I agree. However if you are staying at an Epcot resort it might save some time.


Normally I would be the same way but after using this I don't need the resort in between. I found it to be worth it. For 7 days its roughly $4.14 a day. Now if this gets up to say $40 a week I wouldn't find it worth it. The time savings between transportation and skipping of the security are huge.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So, this interests me, as I am staying at the Boardwalk in May. Why would you mention that it would save time specifically for an Epcot resort? (Serious question, trying to understand why this might be more useful at those resorts.)


Maybe because some park hop between DHS and Epcot which this will make easier instead of taking the boat or walking. Some also walk through Epcot and take the monorail to MK (I have done that). I don't think it matters where you stay personally this is all about how you tour the parks.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Maybe because some park hop between DHS and Epcot which this will make easier instead of taking the boat or walking. Some also walk through Epcot and take the monorail to MK (I have done that). I don't think it matters where you stay personally this is all about how you tour the parks.



Oh okay, thanks, that makes sense! I also had considered using this service say, from AK to return to the resort. We'll be doing a Monday EMH at AK for the first half of the day. Instead of waiting for a bus back to the resort, we might catch the Express Bus (depending on where we end up in the park) back to Epcot, grab lunch there and walk back.



rteetz said:


> Normally I would be the same way but after using this I don't need the resort in between. I found it to be worth it. For 7 days its roughly $4.14 a day. Now if this gets up to say $40 a week I wouldn't find it worth it. The time savings between transportation and skipping of the security are huge.



Since you've actually gotten to use this, it's good to know that you a) think it's worth it and b) think it would stop being worth it at $40. Helps me plan in case the prices do go up again before May! Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Oh okay, thanks, that makes sense! I also had considered using this service say, from AK to return to the resort. We'll be doing a Monday EMH at AK for the first half of the day. Instead of waiting for a bus back to the resort, we might catch the Express Bus (depending on where we end up in the park) back to Epcot, grab lunch there and walk back.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you've actually gotten to use this, it's good to know that you a) think it's worth it and b) think it would stop being worth it at $40. Helps me plan in case the prices do go up again before May! Thanks!


This May? I can't see it going up again so soon. It's not like they have full buses most buses are still pretty empty when people use this.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> This May? I can't see it going up again so soon. It's not like they have full buses most buses are still pretty empty when people use this.



Yep, this May. I read somewhere that this price increase today came after 72 days, and my trip is just a little over 70 days out so I thought I'd better have a good number in my head of what we should be willing to pay, just in case an increase comes right before our trip. Hopefully it won't, as I've heard others agree with you that the buses still aren't crowded.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yep, this May. I read somewhere that this price increase today came after 72 days, and my trip is just a little over 70 days out so I thought I'd better have a good number in my head of what we should be willing to pay, just in case an increase comes right before our trip. Hopefully it won't, as I've heard others agree with you that the buses still aren't crowded.


The add on was considered a test until now. They still haven't said its permanent but I would guess this price increase leads to believe that. I don't think they would increase it again that soon this year if at all.


----------



## Sweettears

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So, this interests me, as I am staying at the Boardwalk in May. Why would you mention that it would save time specifically for an Epcot resort? (Serious question, trying to understand why this might be more useful at those resorts.)


Here is one example of how it might work for me. I go to MK in the am. Take the express back to Epcot. Chill at resort. Hop to another park later on. If it cuts off 20 minutes or so it might be worth it.  I assume that using the IG entrance makes sense. Not sure it's reality but with planning I can see how you can cut out some time. My trips are usually in the 4 to 5 day range so if I can save a half hour here and there of park time it might be worth it.

However others have experienced it and may be in a better position to say if the real experience works out that way.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yep, this May. I read somewhere that this price increase today came after 72 days, and my trip is just a little over 70 days out so I thought I'd better have a good number in my head of what we should be willing to pay, just in case an increase comes right before our trip. Hopefully it won't, as I've heard others agree with you that the buses still aren't crowded.


Well I did a day counter and from the date it was started, which I believe was December 7th, to the date it increased, which would be today, it was 78 days (if you include today's date in it)--anyone please correct me if I'm wrong on the dates. They may not take another increase soon but to me it's hard to predict considering we're just now coming upon the start of busier seasons (ETA: perhaps that had something to do with that..anticipating busier times and trying to offset usage by implementing an increase). It's a balance for sure Disney has to make...it's not really Express if you have too many people using it causing longer waits and it's not profitable if not enough people are using it so just like with the parties after the tiered pricing they might try to find the sweet spot where some people price out and others are not.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The full cast for the North American Tour of Aladdin has been announced. Adam Jacobs, who originated the role of Aladdin on Broadway, will play the title role in the upcoming North American Tour. He played his final performance as Aladdin on Broadway on February 12, 2017. 

"Joining Jacobs will be Anthony Murphy (Genie), Isabelle McCalla (Jasmine), Jonathan Weir (Jafar), Reggie De Leon (Iago), J.C. Montgomery (Sultan), Zachary Bencal (Babkak), Philippe Arroyo (Omar), Mike Longo (Kassim), Korie Lee Blossey (Standby Genie and Sultan), Ellis C. Dawson III (Standby Genie and Babkak), and Adam Stevenson (Standby Jafar and Sultan)."

The North American Tour of Aladdin is set to begin performances on April 11th in Chicago. The show will open at the Cadillac Palace Theatre.

The current schedule for the North American Tour:

Chicago - April 11th-July 2nd, 2017
Minneapolis, MN - September 15th-October 8th, 2017
Seattle, WA - October 12th-October 29th, 2017
More stops should be announced soon.

Source: http://www.theatermania.com/chicago...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=22feb2017


----------



## mikepizzo

Sweettears said:


> How were the wait times?



I don't know if "wait times" is the correct term to use.  It's a schedule.  Some buses leave at the top and middle of every hour, some leave at the 10 and 40 of every hour, etc.  We would go to the Express Transportation drop off/pick up area for each park as soon as we got in and ask what the schedule was for each bus.  We were told to be back at the Express Transportation area 10 minutes prior to bus departure to check in.

Every bus we took left right on time.  If the bus were to leave at 5pm we would check in at 450pm, get loaded on the bus around 455pm, and then the bus would leave right at 5pm.

I liked it; it was nice knowing exactly when the bus would be there and leave.

As for actual travel times, it felt shorter but I didn't compare so I can't tell you for sure.  The regular bus rides always seem longer, but that could be from having to stand, having a kids toy flashing in my face, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reservations now open for Bon Voyage breakfast at the Boardwalk

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/trat...bon-voyage-breakfast-at-disneys-boardwalk.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New personalized storybook available at Disney springs photopass studio

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-disney-photopass-studio-in-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blueprints for the Edison

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/02/pi-update-edison-blueprints_23.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reservations now open for Bon Voyage breakfast at the Boardwalk
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/trat...bon-voyage-breakfast-at-disneys-boardwalk.htm



Menu looks pretty good and while not cheap, not crazy for a character meal - especially with the princes not really being very available elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Menu looks pretty good and while not cheap, not crazy for a character meal - especially with the princes not really being very available elsewhere


I agree. I'm intrigued by the breakfast calzone. I like regular calzones but I've never had a breakfast one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blueprints for the Edison
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/02/pi-update-edison-blueprints_23.html



the more I read about this the more I am excited - really feels like it has the potential to have a bit of that feel that Pleasure Island/the Adventurer's Club had (obviously with it's own spin on it)


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reservations now open for Bon Voyage breakfast at the Boardwalk
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/trat...bon-voyage-breakfast-at-disneys-boardwalk.htm



Not seeing it on the WDW website when I search for Boardwalk restaurants.  It's not listed as an option.   Not that we'll be there in early April, but still.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Direct bus to Blizzard Beach from AKL is no longer available 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/blizzard-beach-bus-not-available-at.html


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> Not seeing it on the WDW website when I search for Boardwalk restaurants.  It's not listed as an option.   Not that we'll be there in early April, but still.


Strange. Maybe it's not in the site yet. They say it's available online on the parks blog. Maybe call dining?


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Strange. Maybe it's not in the site yet. They say it's available online on the parks blog. Maybe call dining?



Yeah, I guess you would need to call because it's still showing only dinner options even when I search April or May dates.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Strange. Maybe it's not in the site yet. They say it's available online on the parks blog. Maybe call dining?


It was there and then vanished.
Called a few minutes ago and got the "You'll be waiting at least 45 minutes" message.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> It was there and then vanished.
> Called a few minutes ago and got the "You'll be waiting at least 45 minutes" message.


Oh boy.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Oh boy.


Yeahhhhh I can't stay on the phone for that, I have work to do - if we don't get lucky for June we'll just try again in October.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> I agree. I'm intrigued by the breakfast calzone. I like regular calzones but I've never had a breakfast one.



I hate eggs, so glad there is at least one option I can do.  We booked ours up for the Star Wars Half coming up (daughter is nuts for princesses, especially Arial, so this could be a pretty good deal for us).


----------



## LSLS

Dentam said:


> Not seeing it on the WDW website when I search for Boardwalk restaurants.  It's not listed as an option.   Not that we'll be there in early April, but still.



It's at the Tratorilla (I know I spelled that wrong).


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> It's at the Tratorilla (I know I spelled that wrong).


It wasn't listed for a while. I don't know if it's back up yet. They only listed dinner when I checked.

Trattoria


----------



## PSofiasMama

rteetz said:


> It wasn't listed for a while. I don't know if it's back up yet. They only listed dinner when I checked.
> 
> Trattoria



I spoke with a CM this morning that said they pulled the reservation option down for breakfast to make some adjustments.  She was not able to make a reservation for me over the phone either.  I am looking for April 2-4 knowing it may be difficult because it is the first few days of availability.   The CM did encourage me to keep trying via online and phone (although the waits are crazy long!)


----------



## a4matte

I GOT A RESERVATION!!!!
Was hammering the site between my work computer and my cell phone. CONSTANT failed attempts - finally got one to go through and got my confirmation number!


----------



## PSofiasMama

a4matte said:


> I GOT A RESERVATION!!!!
> Was hammering the site between my work computer and my cell phone. CONSTANT failed attempts - finally got one to go through and got my confirmation number!


Persistence pays off!  I was finally able to get a reservation for April 4th!


----------



## IloveDisney77

It is currently up and you are able to make a reservation (I just made one for our June Trip).  However, if you were to read the blurb where it describes the breakfast before checking actual availability it states: "Reservations for April 2, 2017 and beyond will be accepted starting March 1, 2017. Call (407) 939-5277 to check availability and reserve a table."


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> Menu looks pretty good and while not cheap, not crazy for a character meal - especially with the princes not really being very available elsewhere



I'm really happy that they kept some of the more interesting menu items.  I was afraid they were going to go with some of the usual, boring breakfast offerings of other character meals.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New retro food truck at Ft. Wilderness

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ess-resort-with-new-takes-on-campground-grub/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New retro food truck at Ft. Wilderness
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ess-resort-with-new-takes-on-campground-grub/



ok, that is really cool!  Love the idea and love that they even put a retro Walt Disney World logo on it


----------



## Dentam

IloveDisney77 said:


> It is currently up and you are able to make a reservation (I just made one for our June Trip).  However, if you were to read the blurb where it describes the breakfast before checking actual availability it states: "Reservations for April 2, 2017 and beyond will be accepted starting March 1, 2017. Call (407) 939-5277 to check availability and reserve a table."



It doesn't state the March 1st start date in the link that was posted here.  Glad it is working now!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nearmap has updated their aerial images of WDW. These images of DHS are older than ones I posted yesterday

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/aeria...and-toy-story-land-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## beer dave

LSLS said:


> I hate eggs, so glad there is at least one option I can do.  We booked ours up for the Star Wars Half coming up (daughter is nuts for princesses, especially Arial, so this could be a pretty good deal for us).


My money is on that there are eggs in it.....


----------



## Maggles41

I know its a day late, and there are no more showings, but I went to see Newsies at the movies last night and it was AMAZING. I hope they plan to distribute it on Blu-Ray or DVD, or stream it somewhere!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Maggles41 said:


> I know its a day late, and there are no more showings, but I went to see Newsies at the movies last night and it was AMAZING. I hope they plan to distribute it on Blu-Ray or DVD, or stream it somewhere!!



*Just Announced* Newsies will return to movie theaters for an encore screening on March 4th! Tickets will be available for purchase on Monday, February 27th. I saw it 2 times on stage, and all 3 days they showed it in movie theaters. The musical is amazing! If you haven't seen it, make sure you make it out to a movie theater on March 4th!

You can purchase tickets here: http://www.newsiesthemusical.com


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-Tech on demand at ESPN WWOS 

new-d-tech-on-demand-station-in-espn-wide-world-of-sports

This is likely just for the runDisney races since they do custom items for the races.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Original Cuts of ‘Star Wars’ May Be Re-Released for the 40th Anniversary:

http://www.slashfilm.com/star-wars-original-cuts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Several NASCAR drivers past and present will voice characters in Cars 3

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/02/23/its-a-good-year-to-be-a-cars-fan-at-nascar/


----------



## Deener23

Just hanging out with my daughter watching You Tube.  I put on an old Adam the Woo video of when he snuck into River Country.  So it got me thinking.  With the new DVC villas at Wilderness Lodge, maybe possibly WDW might turn it into a DVC exclusive water park?  We don't own (as of right now) but I recently saw some details of the new villas and they are supposed to be huge and pretty plushy.  $$$ With these and the new investment into Coronado and Caribbean clearly Disney is making the owners a priority.  And yes I know the moderate expansion is not a confirmed DVC property but that's the word on Main Street.  I mean it can't sit there abandoned forever right? Does anyone have any reliable rumors on plans for River Country? Frontierland expansion?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Has anyone seen the most recent Universal Studios commercial?? It's quite a tongue and cheek jab at Disney..


----------



## 1Mouse2RulethemAll

Maggles41 said:


> I know its a day late, and there are no more showings, but I went to see Newsies at the movies last night and it was AMAZING. I hope they plan to distribute it on Blu-Ray or DVD, or stream it somewhere!!


It is on Hulu.


----------



## rteetz

Deener23 said:


> Just hanging out with my daughter watching You Tube.  I put on an old Adam the Woo video of when he snuck into River Country.  So it got me thinking.  With the new DVC villas at Wilderness Lodge, maybe possibly WDW might turn it into a DVC exclusive water park?  We don't own (as of right now) but I recently saw some details of the new villas and they are supposed to be huge and pretty plushy.  $$$ With these and the new investment into Coronado and Caribbean clearly Disney is making the owners a priority.  And yes I know the moderate expansion is not a confirmed DVC property but that's the word on Main Street.  I mean it can't sit there abandoned forever right? Does anyone have any reliable rumors on plans for River Country? Frontierland expansion?


No. They wouldn't open a water park using lake water and river country is so far in decay that it would need to be completely demolished.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> It wasn't listed for a while. I don't know if it's back up yet. They only listed dinner when I checked.
> 
> Trattoria


Tratorilla is the Mexican version.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Pandora aerial photos!

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-pandora-show-beautiful-addition-to-animal-kingdom

Can't wait for this to open!


----------



## Sweettears

Looks impressive even from far above.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D-Tech on demand at ESPN WWOS
> 
> new-d-tech-on-demand-station-in-espn-wide-world-of-sports
> 
> This is likely just for the runDisney races since they do custom items for the races.



I wonder when MagicBand 2.0 will be at these kiosks



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Has anyone seen the most recent Universal Studios commercial?? It's quite a tongue and cheek jab at Disney..



I saw this last night during the Tonight Show and agree 100%. The previous commercial insinuated Disney was for a younger crowd and was subtle. This one has a princess turn into Harry Potter!


----------



## Sweettears

PolyRob said:


> I wonder when MagicBand 2.0 will be at these kiosks
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this last night during the Tonight Show and agree 100%. The previous commercial insinuated Disney was for a younger crowd and was subtle. This one has a princess turn into Harry Potter!


Companies with a good product don't need to rely on knocking the competition to attract business IMO.  It's like Motel 6 stating that you need to be a wealthy 70 something to stay at a Four Seasons


----------



## Deener23

rteetz said:


> No. They wouldn't open a water park using lake water and river country is so far in decay that it would need to be completely demolished.


Of course not using the lake water.  don't need a repeat of that.  but just as the property is there, I'm sure there would be at least minor infrastructure that could be used for a water park. I can definitely see it needing a total demo though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PolyRob said:


> I wonder when MagicBand 2.0 will be at these kiosks
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this last night during the Tonight Show and agree 100%. The previous commercial insinuated Disney was for a younger crowd and was subtle. This one has a princess turn into Harry Potter!


Yuppers I mean the commercial keeps basically saying "you made me ready..I'm ready"..it's pretty clear they mean time to leave Disney behind now that you're a bigger kid and furthermore now that you are a bigger kid we've got the rides that you as a bigger kid will want to ride.


----------



## BigRed98

Universal doesn't even compare to Disney parks.


----------



## rteetz

Deener23 said:


> Of course not using the lake water.  don't need a repeat of that.  but just as the property is there, I'm sure there would be at least minor infrastructure that could be used for a water park. I can definitely see it needing a total demo though.


Still doubtful. If anything we'd likely see the long rumored and planned DVC project for that site.


----------



## rteetz

Let's not turn this into a universal vs. Disney debate please...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sorry ryan not trying to turn it into a debate at all for me personally that wasn't my intent at all. I just was pretty darn open jawed that it was so in your face when I saw that commercial.


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

ej119 said:


> *TV News
> *
> The next installment of TCM's Treasures from the Disney Vault has been announced for Thursday, March 16th.
> 
> Schedule (all times Eastern)
> 
> 8:00pm - Donald Cartoon: Good Scouts (1938)
> 8:15pm - Follow Me, Boys! (1966)
> 10:30pm - The Hound that Thought He was a Raccoon (1960)
> 11:30pm - Chip N Dale Shorts: All in a Nutshell (1949), Winter Storage (1949), and Out of Scale (1951)
> 12:00am - The Incredible Journey (1963)
> 1:30am - Jungle Cat (1960)
> 2:45am - Charlie, the Lonesome Cougar (1967)
> 4:15am - Napoleon and Samantha (1972)
> 
> So I guess the theme is the great outdoors?
> 
> I have to say, this is the second time I've felt they were stretching the term "Treasures."



Maybe those nature films are little more than sappy nostalgia (not that I necessarily dislike that, mind you)... but_ boy oh boy oh boy! _Sign me up for Donald and those crazy chipmunks any day!


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora aerial photos!
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-pandora-show-beautiful-addition-to-animal-kingdom
> 
> Can't wait for this to open!



I have to say, it's been quite fun to follow these projects through the construction, and see the updates every so often. Once they are complete it will be cool to think about that I watched it sprout up from dirt.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora aerial photos!
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-pandora-show-beautiful-addition-to-animal-kingdom
> 
> Can't wait for this to open!



Do you remember how long it took for Cars Land to open at DCA? It looks like Disney is putting as much detail into the land as Cars



rteetz said:


> Let's not turn this into a universal vs. Disney debate please...



I agree!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you remember how long it took for Cars Land to open at DCA? It looks like Disney is putting as much detail into the land as Cars
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!


It was roughly the same amount of time, about 3 years. Cars obviously wasn't announced 3 years before construction started though.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Several NASCAR drivers past and present will voice characters in Cars 3
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/02/23/its-a-good-year-to-be-a-cars-fan-at-nascar/



That's pretty cool. When is Cars 3 coming out, sometime this June right?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> That's pretty cool. When is Cars 3 coming out, sometime this June right?


June 16th


----------



## Grand Admiral

LSLS said:


> I hate eggs, so glad there is at least one option I can do.  We booked ours up for the Star Wars Half coming up (daughter is nuts for princesses, especially *Arial*, so this could be a pretty good deal for us).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Caring for giants tour starts this March

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...w-elephant-experience---caring-for-giants.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Caring for giants tour starts this March
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...w-elephant-experience---caring-for-giants.htm



That sounds pretty neat and like that it is only 60 mins and only $30 and you only have to be 4 years old - I bet a lot of grade school kids would really like this.  Nice little bonus activity without being super involved


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora aerial photos!
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/latest-aerials-of-pandora-show-beautiful-addition-to-animal-kingdom
> 
> Can't wait for this to open!



It's really starting to take shape!!

Looks awesome!!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars update 

http://micechat.com/153385-star-wars-land-news-princess-legend/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New breakfast menu at Steakhouse 55 in Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-debuts-at-steakhouse-55-at-disneyland-hotel/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tower of Terror on DCA is covered up again

https://twitter.com/escapetothepark/status/835190644360388612


----------



## maltdizzy

rteetz said:


> It was roughly the same amount of time, about 3 years. Cars obviously wasn't announced 3 years before construction started though.



Kinda depends on when we "start the clock." Cars Land was announced as part of the 5-year DCA make-over. While construction on the make-over started shortly afterwards, they didn't break ground on Cars Land for another 2 years.


----------



## maltdizzy

crazy4wdw said:


> Original Cuts of ‘Star Wars’ May Be Re-Released for the 40th Anniversary:
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/star-wars-original-cuts/



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## rteetz

maltdizzy said:


> Kinda depends on when we "start the clock." Cars Land was announced as part of the 5-year DCA make-over. While construction on the make-over started shortly afterwards, they didn't break ground on Cars Land for another 2 years.


I'm thinking purely construction so both were in the 3 year range.


----------



## maltdizzy

rteetz said:


> I'm thinking purely construction so both were in the 3 year range.



My comment was about how far in advance CL was announced before they actually started construction on it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A breakdown of options for CBR guests during the renovations

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...during-caribbean-beach-resort-renovations.htm


----------



## sachilles

I'm guessing the phone reservation people, who are doing their job like anyone else, probably got a little fed up with the new onslaught. So they passed on the guest sentiment, resulting in the newly announced offerings during that time.

Who knows if this is a reaction, or if somebody actually thought ahead about it....but was poor in sharing that info in a timely manner.

My guess is the development side got out ahead of the operations side of this, and this is the aftermath.

I'm inclined to think this is a case of the left hand, not knowing what the right hand is doing. Being as big an organization as they are, I'm sure this is something that fell through the cracks. Sadly management has been through this a lot, and probably know they are expected to "tow the company line", which is a cultural problem. Given they are guest service industry, eventually that mentality prevails, but sometimes too late to be effective.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A breakdown of options for CBR guests during the renovations
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...during-caribbean-beach-resort-renovations.htm



To be honest, if that exact information was available from the start and clearly communicated to people there would be a lot let issues (some people might still have issues and need to switch resorts, but I bet a lot would be fairly ok with it)


----------



## Roxyfire

sachilles said:


> I'm guessing the phone reservation people, who are doing their job like anyone else, probably got a little fed up with the new onslaught. So they passed on the guest sentiment, resulting in the newly announced offerings during that time.
> 
> Who knows if this is a reaction, or if somebody actually thought ahead about it....but was poor in sharing that info in a timely manner.
> 
> My guess is the development side got out ahead of the operations side of this, and this is the aftermath.
> 
> I'm inclined to think this is a case of the left hand, not knowing what the right hand is doing. Being as big an organization as they are, I'm sure this is something that fell through the cracks. Sadly management has been through this a lot, and probably know they are expected to "tow the company line", which is a cultural problem. Given they are guest service industry, eventually that mentality prevails, but sometimes too late to be effective.



Cynically, I think they were just expecting people to just accept the changes as is. Realistically, they probably had some of this planned but didn't communicate it to the appropriate people or weren't planning to roll it out right away. Either way, it's bad business and I'm glad there was enough pressure in place for them to "clarify" their plans.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Up themed Magicband 2.0 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-magicband-2-0-now-available/


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Up themed Magicband 2.0
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-magicband-2-0-now-available/



One of my all time favorite Disney/Pixar movies - this is so cute!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Up themed Magicband 2.0
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-magicband-2-0-now-available/



Oh! I do love this! Probably the first ever I would strongly consider buying...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
FP kiosk in Africa is moving

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/02/fastpass-kiosk-in-africa-to-move-at.html


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menus for Flower and Garden
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ernational-flower-and-garden-festival-are-up/



Will prices be announced early, or will we have to wait until the first day of the festival?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Has anyone heard anything about more dates of the extra cost magic hours at MK?  I think the last night schedule is in early March. I'm considering going to Orlando for a weekend trip sometime in the near future. We have Universal APs and this would be the ideal time to do the night at MK.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Will prices be announced early, or will we have to wait until the first day of the festival?


Sometimes pricing comes out ahead of time.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Has anyone heard anything about more dates of the extra cost magic hours at MK?  I think the last night schedule is in early March. I'm considering going to Orlando for a weekend trip sometime in the near future. We have Universal APs and this would be the ideal time to do the night at MK.


Nothing yet.


----------



## rteetz

I just posted a ton of new aerials on the aerials thread.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> I just posted a ton of new aerials on the *aerials* thread.



Does anyone else have System of a Down running through their heads now?  No?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

breakfast-bookings-now-available-for-fantasmic-dining-package


----------



## Maggles41

1Mouse2RulethemAll said:


> It is on Hulu.



That is the original movie, which was also good, but I meant the taping of the Broadway musical.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DISnewjersey

Apologize if its been mentioned someone already but..... I was watching Tim Tracker's video from today and he was at a MK DVC event. The event had a special fireworks display containing music from movies being featured in the new Happily Ever After fireworks. Does anyone think this was a preview of the new show (without the projections and lasers)?


----------



## Lurkerin

rteetz said:


> I just posted a ton of new aerials on the aerials thread.





Maineiak said:


> Does anyone else have System of a Down running through their heads now?  No?



Aerials...in the sky...


----------



## skier_pete

DISnewjersey said:


> Apologize if its been mentioned someone already but..... I was watching Tim Tracker's video from today and he was at a MK DVC event. The event had a special fireworks display containing music from movies being featured in the new Happily Ever After fireworks. Does anyone think this was a preview of the new show (without the projections and lasers)?]



So I was at the event last night. We were in fantasyland when the fireworks were going off. They were very impressive, and clearly coordinate to the music, which made me think something similar, that they couldn't have put that much work into something for two nights. The songs were very modern takes on Disney classics, which I think would be a mistake for a show that will be around for years, but otherwise, I think it was a "bigger" show than wishes, but didn't have th emotional heft, so i am hoping it wasn't a version of the new show...or at least only a test of some parts of it.


----------



## pepperandchips

********** said:


> So I was at the event last night. We were in fantasyland when the fireworks were going off. They were very impressive, and clearly coordinate to the music, which made me think something similar, that they couldn't have put that much work into something for two nights. The songs were very modern takes on Disney classics, which I think would be a mistake for a show that will be around for years, but otherwise, I think it was a "bigger" show than wishes, but didn't have th emotional heft, so i am hoping it wasn't a version of the new show...or at least only a test of some parts of it.



Were the fireworks at midnight? Trying to plan for next Friday. Not going to the party but might like to see them from ToTWL.


----------



## Pete M

pepperandchips said:


> Were the fireworks at midnight? Trying to plan for next Friday. Not going to the party but might like to see them from ToTWL.



they were advertised as midnite but ended up going off around 12:15, I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So I was at the event last night. We were in fantasyland when the fireworks were going off. They were very impressive, and clearly coordinate to the music, which made me think something similar, that they couldn't have put that much work into something for two nights. The songs were very modern takes on Disney classics, which I think would be a mistake for a show that will be around for years, but otherwise, I think it was a "bigger" show than wishes, but didn't have th emotional heft, so i am hoping it wasn't a version of the new show...or at least only a test of some parts of it.



If it was a preview of the new show (or some element of it) glad to hear you found the fireworks to be impressive

I am still holding out hope that the new show has some of the emotion of Wishes.  I got some of those similar *feels* from the clip of the original song created for the show - so I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So I was at the event last night. We were in fantasyland when the fireworks were going off. They were very impressive, and clearly coordinate to the music, which made me think something similar, that they couldn't have put that much work into something for two nights. The songs were very modern takes on Disney classics, which I think would be a mistake for a show that will be around for years, but otherwise, I think it was a "bigger" show than wishes, but didn't have th emotional heft, so i am hoping it wasn't a version of the new show...or at least only a test of some parts of it.





TheMaxRebo said:


> If it was a preview of the new show (or some element of it) glad to hear you found the fireworks to be impressive
> 
> I am still holding out hope that the new show has some of the emotion of Wishes.  I got some of those similar *feels* from the clip of the original song created for the show - so I am cautiously optimistic



If I'm not mistaken DVC did an event like this last year with a special fireworks show. The show had the modern take on many Disney songs, which I can't see happening in the new show. I also believe it was more pyro than Wishes which of course doesn't quite match the whole rumor that the new show will have less pyro than Wishes. I haven't watched video of last nights show yet but it does sound like the same one they put out last year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pandora ad shows in land shots

https://twitter.com/WaltDisneyWorld/status/835851939631902721


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Pandora ad shows in land shots
> 
> https://twitter.com/WaltDisneyWorld/status/835851939631902721



Just watched it and pandora looks amazing. So excited for when I go in the summer.


----------



## skier_pete

pepperandchips said:


> Were the fireworks at midnight? Trying to plan for next Friday. Not going to the party but might like to see them from ToTWL.



They were supposed to be midnight - but actually went off about 12:12, after they announced they would go off at 12:15 AM.



rteetz said:


> If I'm not mistaken DVC did an event like this last year with a special fireworks show. The show had the modern take on many Disney songs, which I can't see happening in the new show. I also believe it was more pyro than Wishes which of course doesn't quite match the whole rumor that the new show will have less pyro than Wishes. I haven't watched video of last nights show yet but it does sound like the same one they put out last year.



I would not be surprised if it is a standard "special event" type show. As I said in my original comment - it was clearly choreographed with the music, so therefore wasn't something they just threw together...but the modern takes on the songs doesn't feel like something they would do for the typical night-time spectacular. 

I have a hard time believing they are going to cut the pyro that much for the new show. Wishes has already been pared down quite a bit. I am hoping they realize that they need to make something at least as good as wishes, especially with no night-time parade in sight.

I also have to say - it was extremely cool to see TWO different fireworks shows in the same night. Glad I got to see Wishes one more time.


----------



## Maineiak

Not really news, but know someone that took a finance job with Reedy Creek Improvement District.  As someone in finance myself, I said it would be fascinating to get a glimpse of their CapEx.  Their response was "almost $700 million of infrastructure fun!"  

I know the saying around here is TOTS, but there's no denying between the work at the theme parks, resorts and transportation networks, they're spending some serious $$$$.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> So I was at the event last night. We were in fantasyland when the fireworks were going off. They were very impressive, and clearly coordinate to the music, which made me think something similar, that they couldn't have put that much work into something for two nights. The songs were very modern takes on Disney classics, which I think would be a mistake for a show that will be around for years, but otherwise, I think it was a "bigger" show than wishes, but didn't have th emotional heft, so i am hoping it wasn't a version of the new show...or at least only a test of some parts of it.



How were the crowds?  we have a whole crew going this coming friday filling a GV.....


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> Not really news, but know someone that took a finance job with Reedy Creek Improvement District.  As someone in finance myself, I said it would be fascinating to get a glimpse of their CapEx.  Their response was "almost $700 million of infrastructure fun!"
> 
> I know the saying around here is TOTS, but there's no denying between the work at the theme parks, resorts and transportation networks, they're spending some serious $$$$.


No doubt even in maintenance and operating costs Disney is spending millions every year.


----------



## Pete M

beer dave said:


> How were the crowds?  we have a whole crew going this coming friday filling a GV.....



at the DVC party?  admittedly it was my first at the MK, but I never waited more than 5-10 minutes for any rides.  loved it   character meets looked quite manageable too but we didn't do those.  the food lines became pretty long at times but I don't know how that translated into a wait time.  we were close to Pinocchio's so we got in right away at the start.


----------



## beer dave

Pete M said:


> at the DVC party?  admittedly it was my first at the MK, but I never waited more than 5-10 minutes for any rides.  loved it   character meets looked quite manageable too but we didn't do those.  the food lines became pretty long at times but I don't know how that translated into a wait time.  we were close to Pinocchio's so we got in right away at the start.


cool.  thanks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest Cars 3 trailer 





I'm getting more and more excited for this film!


----------



## WithAMouse

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest Cars 3 trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited for this film!



I have to agree. I was very skeptical at first, but every time I see a trailer I get more and more excited to see McQueen back in action


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar's Piper wins the Oscar for best animated short film!

Disney's Zootopia wins best animated feature film!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar's Piper wins the Oscar for best animated short film!
> 
> Disney's Zootopia wins best animated feature film!


Was rooting for Moana, but I'm still very happy Zootopia won!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Jungle Book wins best Visual Effects


----------



## rteetz

Taylor Nicole said:


> Was rooting for Moana, but I'm still very happy Zootopia won!


Consensus on Twitter is Kubo got robbed. I didn't see Kubo but it didn't seem appealing to me while I loved both Zootopia and Moana.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Consensus on Twitter is Kubo got robbed. I didn't see Kubo but it didn't seem appealing to me while I loved both Zootopia and Moana.



You should see it - I've seen all 3 and Kubo did get robbed...I saw it only b/c my kids wanted to see it, and I had such low expectations, and they were blown away (in fact, the ending had me crying)...the Disney movies did not evoke nearly that emotion this year...plus the depth of Kubo far exceeded both Disney movies...

Now, I gave Zooptopia an A (Kubo also got an A) and Moana a B, so they at least picked the right Disney movie if they were gonna pass over Kubo...but watch Kubo all the way to the end...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> You should see it - I've seen all 3 and Kubo did get robbed...I saw it only b/c my kids wanted to see it, and I had such low expectations, and they were blown away (in fact, the ending had me crying)...the Disney movies did not evoke nearly that emotion this year...plus the depth of Kubo far exceeded both Disney movies...
> 
> Now, I have Zooptopia an A and Moana a B, so they at least picked the right Disney movie if they were gonna pass over Kubo...but watch Kubo all the way to the end...


Understandable. Kubo just didn't look that great to me from the previews. Maybe I'll eventually see it. Personally I did get emotionally moved with Moana, and I felt Moana was better than Zootopia by just a bit. Both Disney films were quite good in my opinion though.


----------



## Taylor Nicole

rteetz said:


> Consensus on Twitter is Kubo got robbed. I didn't see Kubo but it didn't seem appealing to me while I loved both Zootopia and Moana.


I haven't seen Kubo yet either, but I do like Laika's other films (aside from the Boxtrolls) so I will watch it eventually.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Consensus on Twitter is Kubo got robbed. I didn't see Kubo but it didn't seem appealing to me while I loved both Zootopia and Moana.



Kubo is a masterpiece in terms of visual development, effects and design, but as a whole, Zootopia was just a better movie in my opinion. Zootopia was the top rated film of the year at rotten tomatoes for a reason.

Though I have to say, a lot of people expected Kubo to win because of the Studio Laika snub at the Oscars, and because Disney has been winning the Oscar for best animated feature for decades.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Kubo is a masterpiece in terms of visual development, effects and design, but as a whole, Zootopia was just a better movie in my opinion. Zootopia was the top rated film of the year at rotten tomatoes for a reason.
> 
> Though I have to say, a lot of people expected Kubo to win because of the Studio Laika snub at the Oscars, and because Disney has been winning the Oscar for best animated feature for decades.


Zootopia had a great message and one that kids and adults could both understand. Some on twitter were very against Zootopia and called it a terrible film and I really disagree with that.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Zootopia had a great message and one that kids and adults could both understand. Some on twitter were very against Zootopia and called it a terrible film and I really disagree with that.



I guess it's just a matter of preference. We all want our favorite team to win... I can see their point, though. When Disney is basically in charge of the event and their films win the category for 10 years in a row, it can be kind of discouraging for other studios doing amazing stuff. Then again, it's been said that many members of the Academy will ask their children what their favorite animated movie was before making a decision.

And great for Jungle Book. That film was truly an achievement in terms of sfx.


----------



## Killer Fish

http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/26/14746694/avatar-world-james-cameron-commercial-oscars

Probably not the reaction they were hoping for....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> I guess it's just a matter of preference. We all want our favorite team to win... I can see their point, though. When Disney is basically in charge of the event and their films win the category for 10 years in a row, it can be kind of discouraging for other studios doing amazing stuff. Then again, it's been said that many members of the Academy will ask their children what their favorite animated movie was before making a decision.
> 
> And great for Jungle Book. That film was truly an achievement in terms of sfx.



I definitely got the sense that a lot of people wish kobu got more attention/love/support than it did - not that Zootopia (or Moana) were bad or that Kobu was "robbed" but just that it too was a very good movie and a lot of people don't know that because the Disney movies got so much attention


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Killer Fish said:


> http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/26/14746694/avatar-world-james-cameron-commercial-oscars
> 
> Probably not the reaction they were hoping for....



The comments from people that thought it was terrifying are surprising to me.  I just watched the spot with my 7 year old daughter who is generally scared of everything and she had no issue with it.  She was a bit confused as she hasn't seen Avatar and had no idea what it was, but wasn't scared


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> http://www.polygon.com/2017/2/26/14746694/avatar-world-james-cameron-commercial-oscars
> 
> Probably not the reaction they were hoping for....


Well it's actually interesting because that means many people believe the AA is life like which is good. That AA is so incredible in itself I can't wait to see the rest of the land.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate National Polar Bear Day at Disney Springs 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/02/happy-national-polar-bear-day-from-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A new ad showcasing Pandora: The World of Avatar

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-new-look-inside-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest Cars 3 trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited for this film!



Wow that was very test track in the beginning.  It has to either be a small homage or an indicator that test track might get some cars 3 references in the future.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Well it's actually interesting because that means many people believe the AA is life like which is good. That AA is so incredible in itself I can't wait to see the rest of the land.


When we were watching one of the other ads I believe it was last week my husband was like was that an animatronic?? I was like "yup" and he was just really amazed at how well done it was. For some reason _that _got him excited for Pandora meanwhile I'm sitting here like the whole land itself got me real excited to see it in person.


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> How were the crowds?  we have a whole crew going this coming friday filling a GV.....





Pete M said:


> at the DVC party?  admittedly it was my first at the MK, but I never waited more than 5-10 minutes for any rides.  loved it   character meets looked quite manageable too but we didn't do those.  the food lines became pretty long at times but I don't know how that translated into a wait time.  we were close to Pinocchio's so we got in right away at the start.


I wouldn't say we saw many 5 minute waits, but generally less than 20 minutes at most of the major attractions.

If I had to compare, I would say it was about half the crowd that you typically see at a Halloween or Christmas party. The worst lines seemed to be for the free food, and for some of the character meets. We got about 6 rides and 4 character meets plus the two sets of fireworks and the dance party in the 5 hours we were in the park. (The park was pretty crowded from 8 PM when we could get in until 10 PM.

My advice is that if you want to meet some particular character - then getting in line for that character 5-10 minutes before 10 PM would be the wisest choice. I wish we had gotten in line for Rapunzel and Flynn Rider right away, instead of 30 minutes in, so we didn't spend 40 minutes of the 3 hours waiting for the one character.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that was very test track in the beginning.  It has to either be a small homage or an indicator that test track might get some cars 3 references in the future.



It seems like they want to get more IP into EPCOT - I would think it wouldn't be too hard to update Test Track to be Cars themed ... obviously you couldn't have the whole monument valley like in California - but you could design you Cars car and then add in the animatronics to the inside part instead of the "testing" stuff


----------



## skier_pete

TwoMisfits said:


> You should see it - I've seen all 3 and Kubo did get robbed...I saw it only b/c my kids wanted to see it, and I had such low expectations, and they were blown away (in fact, the ending had me crying)...the Disney movies did not evoke nearly that emotion this year...plus the depth of Kubo far exceeded both Disney movies....



I agree with this. Kubo was bloody brilliant. Both visually/technically and story-wise. Zootopia was not undeserving but Kubo is probably the best animated movie I've seen since probably "Inside Out". The kindest thing I can say about it is it would be totally believable that this was a real Japanese fable, even though I don't think any of it is. It felt like the best blend of Disney/Pixar. 

Seriously, if you love animation, you should rent this movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Monorail news



> Just an update. No more than 2 weeks after going live with the automation, monorail blue is now back in shop getting a full nose to nose repaint that includes interior refreshing. One car has been completed and she looks brand new.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Monorail news



wow that is excellent news ... hopefully the smell brand new too


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow that is excellent news ... hopefully the smell brand new too


Hopefully each train gets this over the coming months.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Hopefully each train gets this over the coming months.



Now you can ride the Monorail+ Blue Line...tier 1 FP.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Now you can ride the Monorail+ Blue Line...tier 1 FP.


Stop giving them ideas!


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It seems like they want to get more IP into EPCOT - I would think it wouldn't be too hard to update Test Track to be Cars themed ... obviously you couldn't have the whole monument valley like in California - but you could design you Cars car and then add in the animatronics to the inside part instead of the "testing" stuff


While I don't disagree, last I heard they were looking to upgrade or push some kind of new theme for Future world.  Not sure how you tie in an IP like Cars for future world.  Then again, you do have figment, lion king and Nemo...so why not?


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> Now you can ride the Monorail+ Blue Line...tier 1 FP.


And if you want to ride the ones that don't smell like a cow barn, there will be an upcharge...."Disney Magic Monorail - only the freshest aromatics for your journey!"


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that was very test track in the beginning.  It has to either be a small homage or an indicator that test track might get some cars 3 references in the future.


I thought this EXACT same thing. The only thing is that I can't see how they could make Cars 3 fit in any type of "future world" theming. And I do hope that when Epcot gets a refresh that they keep the future world idea. So maybe it was just a nod


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> It seems like they want to get more IP into EPCOT - I would think it wouldn't be too hard to update Test Track to be Cars themed ... obviously you couldn't have the whole monument valley like in California - but you could design you Cars car and then add in the animatronics to the inside part instead of the "testing" stuff



It'd probably require very few updates to change. Put some eyes on the cars, do a little pre show video about designing a race car.

I'm not sure if they will change it, just no way some of the stuff in the trailer was a coincidence. Like the blue lines going over the car then the woman's voice talking about tire size.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> While I don't disagree, last I heard they were looking to upgrade or push some kind of new theme for Future world.  Not sure how you tie in an IP like Cars for future world.  Then again, you do have figment, lion king and Nemo...so why not?


Figment isn't an IP from a movie though. Figment was created specifically for the Imagination pavilion.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Figment isn't an IP from a movie though. Figment was created specifically for the Imagination pavilion.


True.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Now you can ride the Monorail+ Blue Line...tier 1 FP.



or for $69 ($64 for children) you can participate in a monorail dessert party with guaranteed viewing area of the TTC


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It'd probably require very few updates to change. Put some eyes on the cars, do a little pre show video about designing a race car.
> 
> I'm not sure if they will change it, just no way some of the stuff in the trailer was a coincidence. Like the blue lines going over the car then the woman's voice talking about tire size.



Interesting, but I don't see Disney giving up the GM sponsorship. Anyone know when it runs out? I get that the sponsorship model has failed at half the park: Life (god I miss Cranium Commander. How cool would an Inside Out upgrade have been? Body Wars... well, I can always ride Star Tours), Imagination (what has been done to Figment is criminal), Innoventions (eh, never was my thing), and Horizons (curse you EPCOT management. Curse you all!). But I don't see Disney cutting off a willing sponsor unless they cut them all out as a complete paradigm shift. And GM has little stake in a ride using the Cars theme just leaving them with a small showroom at the end. So you are talking about giving up money from Siemens, GM, and Kraft at the very least. No idea if Exxon still sponsors Energy Adventure, but I haven't been on that ride? since Dec 31, 1999. And only then because we were waiting for the midnight fireworks and it was the only place to sit down for a few minutes.

I think we all know that it would make the park better if they gave up the model and took over responsibility for the rides and upgrades, but that doesn't seem like the Disney direction right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Interesting, but I don't see Disney giving up the GM sponsorship. Anyone know when it runs out? I get that the sponsorship model has failed at half the park: Life (god I miss Cranium Commander. How cool would an Inside Out upgrade have been? Body Wars... well, I can always ride Star Tours), Imagination (what has been done to Figment is criminal), Innoventions (eh, never was my thing), and Horizons (curse you EPCOT management. Curse you all!). But I don't see Disney cutting off a willing sponsor unless they cut them all out as a complete paradigm shift. And GM has little stake in a ride using the Cars theme just leaving them with a small showroom at the end. So you are talking about giving up money from Siemens, GM, and Kraft at the very least. No idea if Exxon still sponsors Energy Adventure, but I haven't been on that ride? since Dec 31, 1999. And only then because we were waiting for the midnight fireworks and it was the only place to sit down for a few minutes.
> 
> I think we all know that it would make the park better if they gave up the model and took over responsibility for the rides and upgrades, but that doesn't seem like the Disney direction right now.



Why couldn't GM still sponsor it?  Give a little plug to them in the pre-show as well ... and then if it is more popular that is more eyes on GM.  I think they could tie it together


----------



## closetmickey

I don't see how they can add the "Cars" theme to Test Track without being very thorough and detail oriented. If it's not done top notch, I'm afraid it would be seen as a failure when compared to DCA's version.  And I'm quite sure it would indeed be compared.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Why couldn't GM still sponsor it?  Give a little plug to them in the pre-show as well ... and then if it is more popular that is more eyes on GM.  I think they could tie it together




Really? GM is going to want to pay for a ride where the protagonist of the movie is clearly modeled on a Dodge Viper? And other major characters are Fiat (Luigi), Porsche (Sally), Dodge (Rusty and Dusty), Hudson Hawk (Hudson)... the only real GM based characters are The King in his early 70s Plymouth Roadrunner, a brand now extinct, and Chuck Hicks, again an antagonist, in what could loosely be based on a GM 80s vehicle. If they want GM to sponsor a Cars theme Test Track, Cars 3 would need some serious GM placement and Cars 4, whenever it happens, better be all GM all the time with Lightning McQueen, or his successor, getting a full body and engine transplant into a Corvette.


----------



## skier_pete

They aren't doing a Cars overlay to Test Track. They literally just completely redid the ride like 4 years ago. They could've done Cars then if they wanted to. They didn't. Not going to happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Really? GM is going to want to pay for a ride where the protagonist of the movie is clearly modeled on a Dodge Viper? And other major characters are Fiat (Luigi), Porsche (Sally), Dodge (Rusty and Dusty), Hudson Hawk (Hudson)... the only real GM based characters are The King in his early 70s Plymouth Roadrunner, a brand now extinct, and Chuck Hicks, again an antagonist, in what could loosely be based on a GM 80s vehicle. If they want GM to sponsor a Cars theme Test Track, Cars 3 would need some serious GM placement and Cars 4, whenever it happens, better be all GM all the time with Lightning McQueen, or his successor, getting a full body and engine transplant into a Corvette.



That's a fair point - though I am sure they could add more GM cars if they wanted ... maybe that it what you are designing ... a new Cars car that is CM based

I was thinking more the larger picture that just because it is Cars themed doesn't mean it can't have a sponsor as well


----------



## rteetz

Guys love the speculation talk but I suggest we either end it or move it somewhere else. Please and thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Prince Charming Regal Carousel refurbishment 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...gal-carrousel-scheduled-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
La Nouba to end?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-cirque-du-soleil-la-nouba-coming-end-disney-springs/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> La Nouba to end?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-cirque-du-soleil-la-nouba-coming-end-disney-springs/


That would make me sad. I did a marching band field show with some of the music from that show, and I finally got to see the show last summer for the first time.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> La Nouba to end?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-cirque-du-soleil-la-nouba-coming-end-disney-springs/



After we attended La Nouba in December I received a guest survey with some questions that made me think this announcement might be coming. I can't remember the questions now but some of them were related to the convenience and location of the show so I wondered if Cirque might be moving to a spiffy new locale... La Nouba was great and we really enjoyed it. Looking forward to whatever is next.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> La Nouba to end?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-cirque-du-soleil-la-nouba-coming-end-disney-springs/



I thought a new Cirque show was confirmed a while ago.  My comment is pretty useless since I can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought a new Cirque show was confirmed a while ago.  My comment is pretty useless since I can't remember where I saw that.



I know Kevin talked on the podcast about he heard rumors about a new show coming in.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tickets are now available in some movie theaters for the encore screening of the Disney's Broadway Musical, Newsies, this Saturday, March 4th. Depending on the theater, and their schedule, some theaters might not be selling tickets yet however (like where I live). The movie theater advised for me to keep checking.

You can purchase tickets here: https://www.fathomevents.com/events/disneys-newsies-the-broadway-musical


----------



## rteetz




----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prince Charming Regal Carousel refurbishment
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...gal-carrousel-scheduled-for-refurbishment.htm


Aw, man.  That's a fam favorite.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> I know Kevin talked on the podcast about he heard rumors about a new show coming in.


I was totally blanking on where I hear this rumor/info myself and I was thinking it was a podcast or something. Thanks for jogging my memory


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


>



I know some don't like Gaston in this movie, but I don't mind him. Excited for the movie!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ticket Office to open in Liberty Square

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/ticketing-office-opening-in-liberty-square/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First of 4 new trams now running at Orlando International.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ternational-airport-is-installed-and-running/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Beauty and the Beast invades Disneyland 

http://micechat.com/153634-disneyland-update-beauty-beast-invades-fantasyland/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Volcano Bay aerial update 

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-set-of-volcano-bay-aerials

I know this is just a water park but this opens in May and I'm starting to wonder how they will get it done. Avatar while only a land opens in May and looks further along than this.
*
*


----------



## DDLand

rteetz said:


> I agree. I'm intrigued by the breakfast calzone. I like regular calzones but I've never had a breakfast one.


This comment just spoke to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrowland Joffreys kiosk will have exclusive Smores latte.

https://themickeydudes.com/2017/02/27/whats-brewing-joffreys-news/


----------



## DDLand

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-set-of-volcano-bay-aerials
> 
> I know this is just a water park but this opens in May and I'm starting to wonder how they will get it done. Avatar while only a land opens in May and looks further along than this.


I saw Disneyhead on WDWMagic Universal forums said that we should expect certain attractions to not open with the park. For the pricing they're trying to command, I do think _everything _should be functional, but they have to beat the summer rush. Waiting a month or two to visit wouldn't hurt, but then you miss out on the new park vibes. Tradeoffs.


----------



## rteetz

DDLand said:


> I saw Disneyhead on WDWMagic Universal forums said that we should expect certain attractions to not open with the park. For the pricing they're trying to command, I do think _everything _should be functional, but they have to beat the summer rush. Waiting a month or two to visit wouldn't hurt, but then you miss out on the new park vibes. Tradeoffs.


Makes sense. I saw Hate to Fly a good universal source say that they are going to be working up until the hour before this park opens to get as much as the possibly can done.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris restructures its annual passes

http://www.dlptoday.com/2017/02/27/...l-passes-coming-with-up-to-79-price-increase/


----------



## Keels

My Dad is pretty obsessed with "the Volcano", as he calls it. He goes by three-to-four times a week to take pictures of it to document changes, and he usually sends me (and my friends who have even expressed the tiniest amount of interest) updates. I have no idea if/how it will be ready by a May open. It may look great from an aerial, but definitely looks far from completion at ground level.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


>



We watched the sneak peek for this movie twice today at HS - it looks amazing and I think Gaston will be my favorite character!  They chose a great actor to portray him.  Also, the dress Emma Watson wears in the movie is on display and it's beautiful!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket Office to open in Liberty Square
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/ticketing-office-opening-in-liberty-square/



Why put a ticket office way out there instead of the front of the park?


----------



## MommaBerd

Fantasia79 said:


> Why put a ticket office way out there instead of the front of the park?



I think it's a good move, with the exception of being able to make ADR and event reservations (those services could take a lot of time!). My *guess* is that the front-of-the-park GS sees a lot of these upgrade requests. So, this provides a way to spread the load and more efficiently serve guests with other issues. It also provides an opportunity for guests to go ahead and get in the park (except if you've lost/forgotten your ticket), and then take care of these things. Send dad and kids on a ride/watch Muppets Moments in History/etc. while mom takes care of business.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket Office to open in Liberty Square
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/ticketing-office-opening-in-liberty-square/


Isn't this the location that was a Christmas store?


----------



## LSLS

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I know some don't like Gaston in this movie, but I don't mind him. Excited for the movie!



That would be me.  I can't get over him being smaller and having such a higher voice.  I'm still excited for the movie, but it really does bug me.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-set-of-volcano-bay-aerials
> 
> I know this is just a water park but this opens in May and I'm starting to wonder how they will get it done. Avatar while only a land opens in May and looks further along than this.



We drove very close by it last week and agree - there's going to be quite a press to finish this. Most of the slides are in place, but it looks like NOTHING else is finished. I'm sure since it's a water park they want it open for the summer season. (Oh wait, it's a theme park - so I'm sure it'll be just as popular in the winter.)


----------



## Moliphino

jlundeen said:


> Isn't this the location that was a Christmas store?



No, the Christmas store is on the other side of the walkway. This is in the same building as the Hall of Presidents, I think they sold more American history sorts of items.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First of 4 new trams now running at Orlando International.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ternational-airport-is-installed-and-running/



They seemed to bounce a lot, but a nice update.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Why put a ticket office way out there instead of the front of the park?


Don't they have one at the front of the park already?


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> Don't they have one at the front of the park already?



Exactly.  Disney is doing this very intentionally.  They wouldn't pay to staff a redundancy unless :

1) They're alleviating congestion elsewhere
and/or
2) They think they can sell more with the additional location.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Comcast buying full ownership of Japan Universal park

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...-japan-ahead-of-super-nintendo-world-opening/


----------



## skier_pete

Spacedog1975 said:


> Exactly.  Disney is doing this very intentionally.  They wouldn't pay to staff a redundancy unless :
> 
> 1) They're alleviating congestion elsewhere
> and/or
> 2) They think they can sell more with the additional location.



The article mentions that they had a ticket location in Tomorrowland Light and Power Co. that they are closing, so really they are moving an already in-the-park location, and replacing it with another location...

...so the real question should be...why are they bothering to move it from Tomorrowland to liberty square? Was the current location too out of the way? Or is something else going on in Tomorrowland?


----------



## LSLS

********** said:


> The article mentions that they had a ticket location in Tomorrowland Light and Power Co. that they are closing, so really they are moving an already in-the-park location, and replacing it with another location...
> 
> ...so the real question should be...why are they bothering to move it from Tomorrowland to liberty square? Was the current location too out of the way? Or is something else going on in Tomorrowland?



I would go with out of the way.  Wasn't this at Space Mountain?  I can count on one hand the number of times I've gone by there, and I honestly had no idea there was a ticket counter there (just remember the magic band stuff).


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> The article mentions that they had a ticket location in Tomorrowland Light and Power Co. that they are closing, so really they are moving an already in-the-park location, and replacing it with another location...
> 
> ...so the real question should be...why are they bothering to move it from Tomorrowland to liberty square? Was the current location too out of the way? Or is something else going on in Tomorrowland?


Maybe both? My guess is the tomorrowland one was out of the way. I believe it was at the space mountain gift shop which is sort of out of the way.


----------



## circus4u

LSLS said:


> I would go with out of the way.  Wasn't this at Space Mountain?  I can count on one hand the number of times I've gone by there, and I honestly had no idea there was a ticket counter there (just remember the magic band stuff).


Heck, I neer knew it was there and I have been going since the place opened!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland photo update 

http://micechat.com/153667-disneyland-update-rainy-days-new-off-season/


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Heck, I neer knew it was there and I have been going since the place opened!


I don't think it's been there very long to begin with.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen fun returns to DCL this summer

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...returns-aboard-disney-cruise-line-thissummer/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disneyland Paris almost doubles the cost of an annual pass, from $236 to $422!

Other pricing tiers have also been announced for different annual passes. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/breaking-disneyland-paris-announce-annual-pass-price-hike-march/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disneyland Paris almost doubles the cost of an annual pass, from $236 to $422!
> 
> Other pricing tiers have also been announced for different annual passes.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/breaking-disneyland-paris-announce-annual-pass-price-hike-march/


Yep posted that yesterday. That's still a steal compared to WDW or DL plus they have good benefits for APs.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> And if you want to ride the ones that don't smell like a cow barn, there will be an upcharge...."Disney Magic Monorail - only the freshest aromatics for your journey!"



The monorail chief of operations ought to partner with Basin and develop a monorail air freshener smell of it's own and then market it across the 50 states for automobile fresheners that way you could match the smell of your car and every time you got in your car it smelled like the monorail. Would kill two birds with one stone.  Monorails would smell good and the sales from those of us who need a WDW reminder would pay for it.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Maybe both? My guess is the tomorrowland one was out of the way. I believe it was at the space mountain gift shop which is sort of out of the way.



Yeah, it was in the far back corner of the Space Mountain gift shop - not only out of the way, but there wasn't a lot of signage to help guests find it from what I remember.

Heritage House makes more sense, though I'm a bit surprised - based on the description, the location won't allow guests to purchase tickets to events? With Tiana's boat reception thing right across the way, they could easily advertise and sell the package there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MommaBerd said:


> *Send dad and kids on a ride/watch Muppets Moments in History/etc. while mom takes care of business*.



I don't like the sound of this.  Usually when MOM "takes care of business" either I get slapped or my bank account suffers dramatically.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld continues to have issues in latest earnings report 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/seaworld-reports-2016-earnings-revenue-and-attendance-down/


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SeaWorld continues to have issues in latest earnings report
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/seaworld-reports-2016-earnings-revenue-and-attendance-down/



I actually considered going there this next trip, until I looked at prices.  $80 for Sea World, or spend $18 more and go to Disney for a day.  If I lived in the area, I would probably do the annual pass for the price.  But I think they probably miss out on a lot of single day visits with their single day admission costs (aside from the negative press they are constantly getting).


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SeaWorld continues to have issues in latest earnings report
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/seaworld-reports-2016-earnings-revenue-and-attendance-down/



I think Seaworld suffers a lot more from Universals recent expansions than Disney does. Volcano Bay is going to make it even worse for them as more direct competition for Aquatica.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


>



Josh Gad channeling Jack Black as Gaston? Sure looks a lot like him.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-set-of-volcano-bay-aerials
> 
> I know this is just a water park but this opens in May and I'm starting to wonder how they will get it done. Avatar while only a land opens in May and looks further along than this.



"Just add water".


----------



## MommaBerd

Tigger's ally said:


> I don't like the sound of this.  Usually when MOM "takes care of business" either I get slapped or my bank account suffers dramatically.



Well it IS for ticket upgrades, so I think the latter will likely apply!


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Josh Gad channeling Jack Black as Gaston? Sure looks a lot like him.


Josh Gad isn't playing Gaston. He's playing the side kick guy.


----------



## jlundeen

Tigger's ally said:


> The monorail chief of operations ought to partner with Basin and develop a monorail air freshener smell of it's own and then market it across the 50 states for automobile fresheners that way you could match the smell of your car and every time you got in your car it smelled like the monorail. Would kill two birds with one stone.  Monorails would smell good and the sales from those of us who need a WDW reminder would pay for it.


And everytime you got in your car you could quote "Por favor...."  I like it!! Great idea!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Josh Gad isn't playing Gaston. He's playing the side kick guy.



Le Fou


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Le Fou


Thanks I was drawing a blank.


----------



## Spacedog1975

********** said:


> The article mentions that they had a ticket location in Tomorrowland Light and Power Co. that they are closing, so really they are moving an already in-the-park location, and replacing it with another location...
> 
> ...so the real question should be...why are they bothering to move it from Tomorrowland to liberty square? Was the current location too out of the way? Or is something else going on in Tomorrowland?



That's what I get for going off the headline and my existing knowledge alone.  My points remain that the additional location(s) above and beyond the front indicate either a need to distribute foot traffic or a new opportunity to sell.

On the Tomorrowland front, I hope it means that TL is about to see some love for the 50th.  It certainly deserves it.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Josh Gad isn't playing Gaston. He's playing the side kick guy.



I meant Le Fou. Oops..


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Epcot is ready to bloom for the Flower and Garden festival

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...llo-topiaries-bonjour-belle-figment-back-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal's Cabana Bay resort is testing robot attendants 

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resort...t-universal-orlandos-cabana-bay-beach-resort/


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Epcot is ready to bloom for the Flower and Garden festival
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...llo-topiaries-bonjour-belle-figment-back-etc/



We will be there next week and it's our first time at Flower and Garden...love the sneak peak of the topiary!


----------



## Irish_Mike

So not direct Disney news, but Moana star Auli'i Cravalho has been cast in an upcoming NBC show, Drama High. I'm looking forward to seeing more from her.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...alho-lands-nbc-pilot-after-oscars-performance


----------



## linzbear

LSLS said:


> I actually considered going there this next trip, until I looked at prices.  $80 for Sea World, or spend $18 more and go to Disney for a day.  If I lived in the area, I would probably do the annual pass for the price.  But I think they probably miss out on a lot of single day visits with their single day admission costs (aside from the negative press they are constantly getting).


Absolutely agree - I love sea world, but not enough to buy 5 one day tickets at that price.


----------



## koala1966

********** said:


> I think Seaworld suffers a lot more from Universals recent expansions than Disney does. Volcano Bay is going to make it even worse for them as more direct competition for Aquatica.



It's true, Universal is more of a competitor of Sea World than Disney, because the rides are similar. Sea World has thrill rides, on a par with the Hulk and Rip Ride Rocket, and people who like those should consider trading a Universal day for a Sea World day because their thrill rides rarely ever have lines. When we had annual passes to SW we could go on Manta 20 times a day if we wanted, and I think it's better than RRR. Personally I think SW is underrated and I wish they could find a solution to their troubles.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

koala1966 said:


> It's true, Universal is more of a competitor of Sea World than Disney, because the rides are similar. Sea World has thrill rides, on a par with the Hulk and Rip Ride Rocket, and people who like those should consider trading a Universal day for a Sea World day because their thrill rides rarely ever have lines. When we had annual passes to SW we could go on Manta 20 times a day if we wanted, and I think it's better than RRR. Personally I think SW is underrated and I wish they could find a solution to their troubles.



I agree. Our first time going to both SeaWorld and Universal was during the same trip. We had three day base tickets for Universal and length of stay tickets for SeaWorld. Our last day of the trip was supposed to be spent at whichever Universal park we wanted to go back to. We ended up all wanting to go back to SeaWorld instead. We could have saved money by getting a two day ticket for Universal.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The View and James Cameron will get a look at Pandora: The World of Avatar. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...d-whoopi-explores-pandora-20170228-story.html


----------



## Spaceguy55

Anyone still think Pandora won't open on time?


----------



## twebber55




----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Epcot is ready to bloom for the Flower and Garden festival
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/photo...llo-topiaries-bonjour-belle-figment-back-etc/



Heading there tomorrow, can't wait!

Saw ROL tonight - beautiful but not "wow, that was amazing" level.  We loved the Star Wars fireworks at HS last night though.


----------



## luisov

Irish_Mike said:


> So not direct Disney news, but Moana star Auli'i Cravalho has been cast in an upcoming NBC show, Drama High. I'm looking forward to seeing more from her.
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...alho-lands-nbc-pilot-after-oscars-performance



Really happy for her. She seems like a super nice person in the interviews, and she's also really talented.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 trailer


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 trailer



That looks awesome. I can't wait.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The View and James Cameron will get a look at Pandora: The World of Avatar.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...d-whoopi-explores-pandora-20170228-story.html


Do you think this will bring in a big crowd? Are they still filming at Animal Kingdom?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think this will bring in a big crowd? Are they still filming at Animal Kingdom?


It will probably cause some congestion in the area of filming which I believe filming starts this week. The tickets were pre determined so it's not like people are going to be waiting trying to get a spot to watch.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Spaceguy55 said:


> Anyone still think Pandora won't open on time?



I'm pretty confident after last year's announcement of Rivers of Light opening date (fail)...they won't make that mistake again.  Pandora will definitely open on time!


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Disney's Hilton Head Island resort opened 21 years ago!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Balance and Disney team up for Beauty and the Beast inspired shoes.

http://www.disneyfashionista.com/beauty-beast-disney-x-new-balance-collection-now-available/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Party for the Planet at Animal Kingdom April 21-23.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-magic-of-nature-at-disney-parks-and-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
It's day one of Flower and Garden!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...-international-flower-and-garden-festival.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Arts will return in 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/artfulepcot-will-make-another-appearance-in-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Adventures by Disney announces new River Cruises for 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-announces-new-themed-river-cruises-in-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mexico Tequila/Margarita bar update 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/02/photos-video-choza-tequila-mexico-pavilion-sees-little-progress/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Arts will return in 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/artfulepcot-will-make-another-appearance-in-2018/


Is it me, or are they using all these special Festivals in EPCOT to attract folks, rather than really updating anything....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Is it me, or are they using all these special Festivals in EPCOT to attract folks, rather than really updating anything....


I think that's kind of a duh moment. Festivals bring in the money. While we should still see some updates festivals are what keeps Epcot operating.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> It's day one of Flower and Garden!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epco...-international-flower-and-garden-festival.htm


----------



## dlavender

jlundeen said:


> Is it me, or are they using all these special Festivals in EPCOT to attract folks, rather than really updating anything....


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> Is it me, or are they using all these special Festivals in EPCOT to attract folks, rather than really updating anything....



It's most certainly not you...but it's working. I heard the arts festival was a big hit with many of my friends who are locals down there.


----------



## jade1

dlavender said:


> View attachment 223010



No doubt, but it's been around a long time and keeps getting better IMO. Some in our group go only for these things. 

It's nice to have new food and drink stands to try as well.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> It's most certainly not you...but it's working. I heard the arts festival was a big hit with many of my friends who are locals down there.



Yep same.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Just saw Jake Tapper retweet this story.  Apparently people close to him are urging Iger to run for president in 2020 and he's listening.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ra...ent-2020-hollywood-friends-are-nudging-981626


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has officially announced and released points for Copper Creek DVC July 2017 opening.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g.../copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/points-rooms/


----------



## graychef

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has officially announced and released points for Copper Creek DVC
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g.../copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/points-rooms/


And the DVC website is struggling again.


----------



## eXo

TheMaxRebo said:


> or for $69 ($64 for children) you can participate in a monorail dessert party with guaranteed viewing area of the TTC



One little debbie snack per person.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 trailer



Anyone else wish Baby Groot doesn't grow up?


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Anyone else wish Baby Groot doesn't grow up?


They are going to milk Baby Groot until they cant anymore. Merchandise is going to be big there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> Anyone else wish Baby Groot doesn't grow up?



It will be gradual ... by the 5th movie he will be an Emo teenager who Rocket "just doesn't get"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is third most reputable company according to Forbes.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ranks-third-on-list-of-reputable-companies/


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> Is it me, or are they using all these special Festivals in EPCOT to attract folks, rather than really updating anything....



EPCOT?

You mean Event-COT?


----------



## TangledLady

jade1 said:


> View attachment 223008


I seriously am so excited to go!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has officially announced and released points for Copper Creek DVC July 2017 opening.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g.../copper-creek-villas-and-cabins/points-rooms/



So a couple things to note here with a real quick glance:

1) The points for studios, 1-bedrooms, and 2-bedrooms are the same amount as for Boulder Ridge (WLV 1.0). This makes a lot of sense, making neither side preferable to the other. It also makes it easier when/if they try to combine the two resorts into a single one someday. I could see them doing this when BR expires they sell extended contracts to match the ending of CC.

2) The cabins are about 20 % less expensive than the Poly cabins, and they are also slightly less expensive (7-8%) than a Grand Villa. This seems to be more in line with where these cabins SHOULD be versus what they are "charging" at the Poly. They still sleep only 8 and are a heck of a lot more than the 2-bedroom villas - as in 250% more points than a 2-bedroom villa.

3) We don't know 100% what the total units will be - but this resort seems like it might be EXTREMELY top-heavy. In other words - while the Poly has the cabins that account for 25% of the total number of points, the rest of the units are studios.  IF the predicted #s are right and (breaking up the lock-offs) and there are 53 studios, 55 1-bedrooms, 72 dedicated 2-bedrooms, 6 grand villas, and 26 cabins, that means that means only 9.4 PERCENT of the available room points are in studios, while SEVENTY PERCENT of points are tied up in 2-bedrooms or larger. (The remaining 20% is in 1-bedrooms.) If the predicted distribution is correct - and I hope like heck it is not - getting a studio at Copper Creek is going to be virtually impossible for owners there. (Studios typically account for about 20% of points at a resort, and at many resorts a much higher percentage than that. VGF - where owners have difficulty getting studios at 11 months - 16% of the points are available as studios.)  I really hope those predicted numbers are wrong and there are more lock-offs than predicted.


----------



## 1Mouse2RulethemAll

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is third most reputable company according to Forbes.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ranks-third-on-list-of-reputable-companies/


I think their (former) IT department might disagree with this.


----------



## graychef

For Copper Creek:

Annual dues start at *$7.33* per point for 2017, the most expensive of any DVC resort on site.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So a couple things to note here with a real quick glance:
> 
> 1) The points for studios, 1-bedrooms, and 2-bedrooms are the same amount as for Boulder Ridge (WLV 1.0). This makes a lot of sense, making neither side preferable to the other. It also makes it easier when/if they try to combine the two resorts into a single one someday. I could see them doing this when BR expires they sell extended contracts to match the ending of CC.
> 
> 2) The cabins are about 20 % less expensive than the Poly cabins, and they are also slightly less expensive (7-8%) than a Grand Villa. This seems to be more in line with where these cabins SHOULD be versus what they are "charging" at the Poly. They still sleep only 8 and are a heck of a lot more than the 2-bedroom villas - as in 250% more points than a 2-bedroom villa.
> 
> 3) We don't know 100% what the total units will be - but this resort seems like it might be EXTREMELY top-heavy. In other words - while the Poly has the cabins that account for 25% of the total number of points, the rest of the units are studios.  IF the predicted #s are right and (breaking up the lock-offs) and there are 53 studios, 55 1-bedrooms, 72 dedicated 2-bedrooms, 6 grand villas, and 26 cabins, that means that means only 9.4 PERCENT of the available room points are in studios, while SEVENTY PERCENT of points are tied up in 2-bedrooms or larger. (The remaining 20% is in 1-bedrooms.) If the predicted distribution is correct - and I hope like heck it is not - getting a studio at Copper Creek is going to be virtually impossible for owners there. (Studios typically account for about 20% of points at a resort, and at many resorts a much higher percentage than that. VGF - where owners have difficulty getting studios at 11 months - 16% of the points are available as studios.)  I really hope those predicted numbers are wrong and there are more lock-offs than predicted.


I agree. The only thing I'll comment on is the cabins I think are less expensive for another reason too because they don't have that "view" of the MK from their porch/balcony.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand Yacht 1 excursion enhancements 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/grand-1-yacht-excursion-enhancements-at.html


----------



## skier_pete

graychef said:


> For Copper Creek:
> 
> Annual dues start at *$7.33* per point for 2017, the most expensive of any DVC resort on site.



I saw this as well - that is a scary starting number! The existing BRV  is $6.54 this year. I know they got in trouble for underselling Aulani's annual dues, but the Poly is only $6.14. This tells me lots of infrastructure costs for the # of units. It also makes me wonder if BRV owners are going to see a big jump next year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beauty and the Beast premieres at Disneyland Shanghai

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mieres-at-shanghai-disney-resorts-disneytown/


----------



## linzbear

mikepizzo said:


> EPCOT?
> 
> You mean Event-COT?


Events Planned Clean Out Tourists


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So a couple things to note here with a real quick glance:
> 
> 1) The points for studios, 1-bedrooms, and 2-bedrooms are the same amount as for Boulder Ridge (WLV 1.0). This makes a lot of sense, making neither side preferable to the other. It also makes it easier when/if they try to combine the two resorts into a single one someday. I could see them doing this when BR expires they sell extended contracts to match the ending of CC.
> 
> 2) The cabins are about 20 % less expensive than the Poly cabins, and they are also slightly less expensive (7-8%) than a Grand Villa. This seems to be more in line with where these cabins SHOULD be versus what they are "charging" at the Poly. They still sleep only 8 and are a heck of a lot more than the 2-bedroom villas - as in 250% more points than a 2-bedroom villa.
> 
> 3) We don't know 100% what the total units will be - but this resort seems like it might be EXTREMELY top-heavy. In other words - while the Poly has the cabins that account for 25% of the total number of points, the rest of the units are studios.  IF the predicted #s are right and (breaking up the lock-offs) and there are 53 studios, 55 1-bedrooms, 72 dedicated 2-bedrooms, 6 grand villas, and 26 cabins, that means that means only 9.4 PERCENT of the available room points are in studios, while SEVENTY PERCENT of points are tied up in 2-bedrooms or larger. (The remaining 20% is in 1-bedrooms.) If the predicted distribution is correct - and I hope like heck it is not - *getting a studio at Copper Creek is going to be virtually impossible for owners there*. (Studios typically account for about 20% of points at a resort, and at many resorts a much higher percentage than that. VGF - where owners have difficulty getting studios at 11 months - 16% of the points are available as studios.)  I really hope those predicted numbers are wrong and there are more lock-offs than predicted.



Interesting analysis - still think the cabins are more than they should but at least they did lower them a bit from the Poly ones

So probably a really stupid question but I don't know a lot about the inner workings of DVC.  Why would getting a studio there being "virtually impossible for owners"?  Shouldn't it be easier to get what you want at the location you own and be harder for people that own elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting analysis - still think the cabins are more than they should but at least they did lower them a bit from the Poly ones
> 
> So probably a really stupid question but I don't know a lot about the inner workings of DVC.  Why would getting a studio there being "virtually impossible for owners"?  Shouldn't it be easier to get what you want at the location you own and be harder for people that own elsewhere


Also not an owner but as Pete said Studios are the most popular option. If the majority of rooms they added are not studios and studios are already a problem to book it wouldn't make it much easier to book a studio still. 

I will say that yes Owners are allowed to book at their home resort at 11 months out but that doesn't always mean there is wiggle room or availability for what you want. For example I know a ton of people are renting points for Marathon weekend this year. Everything is booked up except for OKW and SSR two resorts that are less preferable to people. We are 10 months from Marathon weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom and Epcot update

http://micechat.com/153804-star-wars-land-aerial-shots-epcot-flower-garden-magic-kingdom-updates/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DCA Food and Wine Festival Merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nia-adventure-food-wine-festival-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney themed nail styles by Jamberry

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ry-options-debut-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Also not an owner but as Pete said Studios are the most popular option. If the majority of rooms they added are not studios and studios are already a problem to book it wouldn't make it much easier to book a studio still.
> 
> I will say that yes Owners are allowed to book at their home resort at 11 months out but that doesn't always mean there is wiggle room or availability for what you want. For example I know a ton of people are renting points for Marathon weekend this year. Everything is booked up except for OKW and SSR two resorts that are less preferable to people. We are 10 months from Marathon weekend.



AKV kidani is available too.  Maybe it's just that there aren't any more owners renting points for that time.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> AKV kidani is available too.  Maybe it's just that there aren't any more owners renting points for that time.


Makes sense. I just saw several say only OKW and SSR were available. Also might depend on who they are renting from since there are several ways to do such.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Makes sense. I just saw several say only OKW and SSR were available. Also might depend on who they are renting from since there are several ways to do such.




Right.  I searched 3rd through the 7th.  Alot of others had availability but not all 4 nights.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tours of Copper Creek Villas start tomorrow March 2.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited Edition Pandora Pins

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ra-the-world-of-avatar-with-collectible-pins/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> La Nouba to end?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/02/rumor-cirque-du-soleil-la-nouba-coming-end-disney-springs/



It could stand to have a new show. It's a little dated, and so many repeat visitors have seen it. I just hope they don't make it like Ka and make it more like the older shows, ie Allegria, O.



rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-set-of-volcano-bay-aerials
> 
> I know this is just a water park but this opens in May and I'm starting to wonder how they will get it done. Avatar while only a land opens in May and looks further along than this.



I have heard that they won't be doing as much structural theming as they will landscape theming. If that's true, then they will hide a lot of the slide structures with plants, which won't take as long to do as permanent structure.



rteetz said:


> They are going to milk Baby Groot until they cant anymore. Merchandise is going to be big there.



I just bought a baby Groot plush, along with a big-eyed baby Dory Can anyone say sucker


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTOS – Take a look around the 2017 Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Center; the Wonders of Life pavilion


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

2017 Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Outdoor Kitchens, menus, and prices


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> 2017 Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Outdoor Kitchens, menus, and prices


Thanks for this. Now I can make my budget for next week. I also like the addition of non-alcoholic drinks since I don't drink alcohol.  That was my big complaint during Food and Wine last year. I always had to get the bottle water if I wanted a drink with the food. I do realize that "wine" is in the name lol.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> So a couple things to note here with a real quick glance:
> 
> 1) The points for studios, 1-bedrooms, and 2-bedrooms are the same amount as for Boulder Ridge (WLV 1.0). This makes a lot of sense, making neither side preferable to the other. It also makes it easier when/if they try to combine the two resorts into a single one someday. I could see them doing this when BR expires they sell extended contracts to match the ending of CC.
> 
> 2) The cabins are about 20 % less expensive than the Poly cabins, and they are also slightly less expensive (7-8%) than a Grand Villa. This seems to be more in line with where these cabins SHOULD be versus what they are "charging" at the Poly. They still sleep only 8 and are a heck of a lot more than the 2-bedroom villas - as in 250% more points than a 2-bedroom villa.
> 
> 3) We don't know 100% what the total units will be - but this resort seems like it might be EXTREMELY top-heavy. In other words - while the Poly has the cabins that account for 25% of the total number of points, the rest of the units are studios.  IF the predicted #s are right and (breaking up the lock-offs) and there are 53 studios, 55 1-bedrooms, 72 dedicated 2-bedrooms, 6 grand villas, and 26 cabins, that means that means only 9.4 PERCENT of the available room points are in studios, while SEVENTY PERCENT of points are tied up in 2-bedrooms or larger. (The remaining 20% is in 1-bedrooms.) If the predicted distribution is correct - and I hope like heck it is not - getting a studio at Copper Creek is going to be virtually impossible for owners there. (Studios typically account for about 20% of points at a resort, and at many resorts a much higher percentage than that. VGF - where owners have difficulty getting studios at 11 months - 16% of the points are available as studios.)  I really hope those predicted numbers are wrong and there are more lock-offs than predicted.



I believe Disney shot themselves in the foot on this one. The price per point is $176, which is the same for the Poly...The studios only sleep 4, the 1 bedroom only sleeps 4, meaning the 2 bedroom only sleeps 8. So although points per night are less than Poly, for someone who needs 3 sleeping areas, they'd have to get two studios (which may prove to be hard), or a 2 bedroom...Add on the higher dues, and it doesn't look like a good buy


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

rteetz said:


> Also not an owner but as Pete said Studios are the most popular option. If the majority of rooms they added are not studios and studios are already a problem to book it wouldn't make it much easier to book a studio still.
> 
> I will say that yes Owners are allowed to book at their home resort at 11 months out but that doesn't always mean there is wiggle room or availability for what you want. For example I know a ton of people are renting points for Marathon weekend this year. Everything is booked up except for OKW and SSR two resorts that are less preferable to people. We are 10 months from Marathon weekend.



I love OKW and never want to stay anywhere else so I'm glad it's not high on lots of people's lists


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting analysis - still think the cabins are more than they should but at least they did lower them a bit from the Poly ones
> 
> So probably a really stupid question but I don't know a lot about the inner workings of DVC.  Why would getting a studio there being "virtually impossible for owners"?  Shouldn't it be easier to get what you want at the location you own and be harder for people that own elsewhere



I don't want to completely hijack the news thread - but as a quick tutorial as to how DVC works and why studios will be hard to get - I'm gonna post this anyways:

So, people buy into DVC buy in with the intent on renting a certain size room. Some buy only enough points for a week in a studio (Let's call it 150 points.) While other buy enough for a week in a 2-bedroom. (Let's call it 450 points.)

At $176 a point - that one week in a studio costs $26,400 for a buy-in, while the 2-bedroom costs $79,200.  How many buyers are going to be able to afford that two-bedroom buy-in? 

So, let's say you have 4 new customers coming in to buy DVC.  Three of them buy 150 points with the intention of staying in a studio. One of them buys 450 points with the intention of staying in a 2-bedroom.  So Disney has sold 4 contracts worth 900 points or 225 pts per contract - and of those 900 points, half of them (150 x 3 people = 450 ) are bought by people wanting to stay at a studio.   This is a simplification - but I DO know that the AVERAGE new contract at the Poly is about 150 points - some of that is smaller 50 pt contracts offsetting large contracts, but still I think the assumption here is reasonable, that somewhere around 50% of the points sold will be for people looking at studios or maybe 1-bedrooms. 

Now you look at the amount of studios available for the property - and only 11% of the property is available as studios. But 50 % of the points you sold are to buyers that are looking for studios. So that means for every studio available, you have 5 owners that want to rent that studio - and at more popular times of year, that might be 10 or 20 owners for each studio. 

This exact same thing happened at VGF only a few years ago. Owners there find it impossible to get a studio because people snatch them up at 11 months.  And VGF has 16% of the property (roughly) that is studios.  CCV will only be 11 % studios because of all the cabins - so it will be even worse. 

The result in addition is a cascade effect...CCV owners that can't get in at their home resort will now be looking elsewhere for their studios - making studios harder to get everywhere. I assumed that DVC learned the lesson of VGF was partly why they made everything studios at the Poly...but it appears they did NOT.


----------



## Grand Admiral

danikoski said:


> The studios only sleep 4



We stayed in a WL studio in October. The studio can sleep 5. It has a queen bed, a double sofa bed, and a twin bed that folds out from behind the table beneath the TV.


----------



## danikoski

Grand Admiral said:


> We stayed in a WL studio in October. The studio can sleep 5. It has a queen bed, a double sofa bed, and a twin bed that folds out from behind the table beneath the TV.


That was at Boulder Ridge (the original Villas at Wilderness Lodge)... Copper Creek are the new villas in the south wing of the main lodge and those studios are going to only sleep 4, which I find rather odd...But since BRV does have the 5 person studios, maybe OK...But I'm really confused why they didn't do a 5 person 1 bedroom and therefore 9 person 2 bedroom...
Also, people buying into Copper Creek for DVC will have an 11 month window to book Copper Creek studios, not BRV 5 person studios (at least that's how I understand it right now).


----------



## skier_pete

One thing is for sure - two separate DVCs at a single location is going to confuse the heck out of everyone.  Especially when the two AKV at the same location - Kidani and Jambo - are interchangeable and these are not.


----------



## sachilles

I'm sure there is some sort of science to the room types they continue to put out for DVC. If you can limit the smaller point purchases, you might be able to bait someone to borrow points, or otherwise splurge to fill the larger units.

I'd be curious to see what the average points ownership is per DVC owner vs average contract size. Basically, how many people who have bought a DVC contract have bought a second one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't want to completely hijack the news thread - but as a quick tutorial as to how DVC works and why studios will be hard to get - I'm gonna post this anyways:
> 
> So, people buy into DVC buy in with the intent on renting a certain size room. Some buy only enough points for a week in a studio (Let's call it 150 points.) While other buy enough for a week in a 2-bedroom. (Let's call it 450 points.)
> 
> At $176 a point - that one week in a studio costs $26,400 for a buy-in, while the 2-bedroom costs $79,200.  How many buyers are going to be able to afford that two-bedroom buy-in?
> 
> So, let's say you have 4 new customers coming in to buy DVC.  Three of them buy 150 points with the intention of staying in a studio. One of them buys 450 points with the intention of staying in a 2-bedroom.  So Disney has sold 4 contracts worth 900 points or 225 pts per contract - and of those 900 points, half of them (150 x 3 people = 450 ) are bought by people wanting to stay at a studio.   This is a simplification - but I DO know that the AVERAGE new contract at the Poly is about 150 points - some of that is smaller 50 pt contracts offsetting large contracts, but still I think the assumption here is reasonable, that somewhere around 50% of the points sold will be for people looking at studios or maybe 1-bedrooms.
> 
> Now you look at the amount of studios available for the property - and only 11% of the property is available as studios. But 50 % of the points you sold are to buyers that are looking for studios. So that means for every studio available, you have 5 owners that want to rent that studio - and at more popular times of year, that might be 10 or 20 owners for each studio.
> 
> This exact same thing happened at VGF only a few years ago. Owners there find it impossible to get a studio because people snatch them up at 11 months.  And VGF has 16% of the property (roughly) that is studios.  CCV will only be 11 % studios because of all the cabins - so it will be even worse.
> 
> The result in addition is a cascade effect...CCV owners that can't get in at their home resort will now be looking elsewhere for their studios - making studios harder to get everywhere. I assumed that DVC learned the lesson of VGF was partly why they made everything studios at the Poly...but it appears they did NOT.




Thank you - and I definitely didn't mean to hijack the thread.  I may have misinterpreted your original comment.  I fully get that studios in general will be very hard to get since, as you say that is the lowest points thus the lowest buy-in so more people with "enough" points to get a studio but not that many studios - the whole supply/demand thing

I thought you were implying that it would be harder for owners there to get studios there than it would be for those that own elsewhere to get the studios (that by owning there you were at a disadvantage compared to others - that aspect I didn't get) - but I think that was a wrong interpretation on my part


----------



## dlavender

Sorry to continue DVC talk, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of dissatisfaction with DVC.  I agree that there seems to be a studio shortage, and this will continue the problem, but when would a pushback start?  They keep throwing up DVC's, keep selling them out, but there seems to be this underlying problem.  Is there growing dissatisfaction out there?  Or are people just adjusting?  I'm not sure I would be content with adjusting after laying down $25k.


----------



## Eppy44

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> 2017 Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Outdoor Kitchens, menus, and prices


The topiaries are amazing!  I love the new additions this year. My son will love the three Caballeros, his favorite Mickey and the roadster racer episode features them. Does anyone know if Chip and Dale are back from last year.  They are the only ones I remember from last year that I am not seeing in pictures.  I wish I was talented enough to do these in my yard!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## linzbear

dlavender said:


> Sorry to continue DVC talk, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of dissatisfaction with DVC.  I agree that there seems to be a studio shortage, and this will continue the problem, but when would a pushback start?  They keep throwing up DVC's, keep selling them out, but there seems to be this underlying problem.  Is there growing dissatisfaction out there?  Or are people just adjusting?  I'm not sure I would be content with adjusting after laying down $25k.


This may be a perception/selective issue.  The majority of DVC owners did not pay what they're selling it for now, so there's no complaints. I actually can sell my contact and only lose dues and maybe $1K of what I paid, so I'm perfectly happy.  No interest at all in CCV though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Drivers are currently not going under the WDW welcome arch due to road construction 

http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/03/01...ntrance-walt-disney-world/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought you were implying that it would be harder for owners there to get studios there than it would be for those that own elsewhere to get the studios (that by owning there you were at a disadvantage compared to others - that aspect I didn't get) - but I think that was a wrong interpretation on my part



No - I definitely didn't mean that. Non-owners at CCV will NEVER get a studio. (Again - VGF is the comparison - very hard for a non-owner to get a studio there.) What I was saying is that even owners will struggle sometimes to get a studio. 



dlavender said:


> Sorry to continue DVC talk, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of dissatisfaction with DVC.  I agree that there seems to be a studio shortage, and this will continue the problem, but when would a pushback start?  They keep throwing up DVC's, keep selling them out, but there seems to be this underlying problem.  Is there growing dissatisfaction out there?  Or are people just adjusting?  I'm not sure I would be content with adjusting after laying down $25k.



Honestly, I don't think there is a lot of dissatisfaction, but the biggest complaints I've seen have been from owners at VGF not being able to get a studio at their home resort, even right at the 11-month window. Otherwise, I don't think new buyers are really complaining about the prices, even though the prices have nearly doubled in the last 10 years. 

I just was trying to bring it to people's attention, because if you spend that kind of money and can't get your home resort, you likely won't be real happy about it. (We still really don't know how many studios/1-bedrooms/2-bedrooms there will actually be - just projections based on a single floor. DVC may well decide to do an entire floor of studios and then this will be a non-issue.

I will say this - over on the DVC boards there was a LOT of owners who were excited to pick up points at the Poly when it opened. I do not see the same thing happening with CCV. (Not surprising.)


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Drivers are currently not going under the WDW welcome arch due to road construction
> 
> http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/03/01...ntrance-walt-disney-world/?platform=hootsuite



I definitely almost went under the arch the other day, and a few traffic cones almost came along with


----------



## rteetz

*Video
*
Dead Men Tell No Tales trailer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First review of the new Jimmy Fallon ride. It has spoilers but the just is great queue with a meh ride. 

http://orlparkpass.com/2017/03/review-race-through-new-york-starring-jimmy-fallon/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Video
> *
> Dead Men Tell No Tales trailer



Looks exciting. Interesting that they are announcing this as the final adventure... Then again, the Fast and Furious films have been doing that for the last 3 movies.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First review of the new Jimmy Fallon ride. It has spoilers but the just is great queue with a meh ride.
> 
> http://orlparkpass.com/2017/03/review-race-through-new-york-starring-jimmy-fallon/



Yep, sounds like Kong all over again. No surprise that it was another simulator. It's a shame that it was reviewed as dissapointing. And Fast and Furious will probably involve a lot of screens as well... Did I just bring up Fast and Furious twice in the last couple of posts?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *Video
> *
> Dead Men Tell No Tales trailer



I think this movie looks exhausting, but it could just be me reliving the trauma from watching At World's End in theaters and having no idea what was going on.

*EDIT:*  I can, however, listen to an infinite variations of "He's a Pirate" no problem.


----------



## dlavender

mikepizzo said:


> I think this movie looks exhausting, but it could just be me reliving the trauma from watching At World's End in theaters and having no idea what was going on.



At least I wasn't the only one.  I thought that movie was about to end like 3 or 4 different times, and it just kept spinning off into oblivion.  

Still not sure what it was about. Besides pirates.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Looks exciting. Interesting that they are announcing this as the final adventure... Then again, the Fast and Furious films have been doing that for the last 3 movies.


Am I the only one that thought they announced this as the last film already? Or was it the last johnny depp pirates film?


----------



## mikepizzo

dlavender said:


> At least I wasn't the only one.  I thought that movie was about to end like 3 or 4 different times, and it just kept spinning off into oblivion.
> 
> Still not sure what it was about. Besides pirates.



I remember very few things about the film.  I remember a girl with bad teeth, I remember white sand, I remember two people trying to get married while swinging from one ship to another, and I remember two ships stuck in a whirlpool or something.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Ducktales which has already been renewed for a second season before the first started.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...voices-and-new-adventures-for-scrooge-mcduck/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Am I the only one that thought they announced this as the last film already? Or was it the last johnny depp pirates film?



Not sure. I think this is the first time I hear about it. Who knows. If this one becomes a big hit perhaps they'll consider a spin off. It's true that Depp's image is a bit damaged and tired at the moment.



mikepizzo said:


> I remember very few things about the film.  I remember a girl with bad teeth, I remember white sand, I remember two people trying to get married while swinging from one ship to another, and I remember two ships stuck in a whirlpool or something.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I think you just summarized the trailer for that movie


----------



## mikepizzo

luisov said:


> I think you just summarized the trailer for that movie



It's a shame that I spent 169+ minutes of my life in the theater and that was the lasting impression I got from the movie


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Ducktales which has already been renewed for a second season before the first started.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...voices-and-new-adventures-for-scrooge-mcduck/



As a 90's kid who grew up with the original series, I have to say that this actually looks promising. I'm not sure about the voice actors for Huey, Dewey and Louie, but overall it seems fun.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Ducktales which has already been renewed for a second season before the first started.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...voices-and-new-adventures-for-scrooge-mcduck/



I find it so interesting how so many Disney Toons have been renewed for so many seasons so early. Tangled premiers later this month and was renewed for season 2 a month ago, Elena of Avalor was renewed for a 2nd season after like 1 episode, and for a third season already (Which is especially interesting considering how the studio that Disney contracted to animate the show suddenly shut down overnight back in August, but I'm sure a new studio was easily found), and now DuckTales. It makes sense from an animation perspective since it can take months just to do one episode and I'm sure they want to get as many episodes out as they can, but it really seems like Disney is investing a LOT more in their TV Animation lately, which is actually very refreshing. I rarely watched DuckTales as a kid, but I'm excited for this reboot, and the Tangled show looks wonderful.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> I remember very few things about the film.  I remember a girl with bad teeth, I remember white sand, I remember two people trying to get married while swinging from one ship to another, and I remember two ships stuck in a whirlpool or something.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



The pirates have been linearly decreasing in quality - I see no one even mentioned the LAST one "On Stranger Tides" which wasn't as big and messy as "At World's End" but left even less of an impression. (I quite like "Dead Man's Chest" and there are things in "At World's End" that are interesting but yes it just sort of dissolves in to this big noisy unending mess.) 

Anyways, this trailer sadly feels like more of the same, except they've decided that the problem with "On Stranger Tides" was no Elizabeth Swan, so they better get a girl in there.  Good chance we'll go see it, since my DD(13) really likes the first two movies, and has never seen one of them in the theater, so will probably want to see this one.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> As a 90's kid who grew up with the original series, I have to say that this actually looks promising. I'm not sure about the voice actors for Huey, Dewey and Louie, but overall it seems fun.


I was a late 90s kid but I loved reruns of ducktales and then rescue rangers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Ducktales which has already been renewed for a second season before the first started.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...voices-and-new-adventures-for-scrooge-mcduck/



I can say with out a doubt that I am far more excited for this than my kids are


----------



## Reddog1134

Disneyland is preventing guests from staking out parade spots.

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201703/5470/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Copper Creek opens July 17th. DVC members can purchase points for Copper Creek March 8th, general sales start April 5th.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ek-villas-cabins-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on Marvel in Disney parks with interviews of Joe Rohde who apparently likes the word Kaboom!

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-disney-marvel-20170302-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I always love stuff like this. Even back in 1984 people knew WDW wouldn't be able to full develop more than two gates and that MK and Epcot should remain the focus. 

https://twitter.com/goawaygreen/status/837364448998395905


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> I always love stuff like this. Even back in 1984 people knew WDW wouldn't be able to full develop more than two gates and that MK and Epcot should remain the focus.
> 
> https://twitter.com/goawaygreen/status/837364448998395905



I think DAK and DHS are both headed towards being fully formed parks - and I think Disney has gotten a lot of mileage out of having four gates that they wouldn't have had if they had put the same resources into Epcot and MK.  If nothing else, neither park has enough surrounding land to sustain that much additional development.

Of course someone on here will be replying about a 5th gate soon enough...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New ‘Miss Adventure Falls’ Attraction to Open March 12 at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The View will be broadcasting from WDW next week, this is the lineup of guest appearances. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...prep-for-their-walt-disney-world-resort-trip/


----------



## rteetz

*News

Stop and Smell the Oranges – New Disney Gift Card for Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival!*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mattimation said:


> I find it so interesting how so many Disney Toons have been renewed for so many seasons so early. Tangled premiers later this month and was renewed for season 2 a month ago, Elena of Avalor was renewed for a 2nd season after like 1 episode, and for a third season already (Which is especially interesting considering how the studio that Disney contracted to animate the show suddenly shut down overnight back in August, but I'm sure a new studio was easily found), and now DuckTales. It makes sense from an animation perspective since it can take months just to do one episode and I'm sure they want to get as many episodes out as they can, but it really seems like Disney is investing a LOT more in their TV Animation lately, which is actually very refreshing. I rarely watched DuckTales as a kid, but I'm excited for this reboot, and the Tangled show looks wonderful.



I think it makes sense. Shouldn't be hard to tell if you have a good product, even if the majority of audiences haven't seen it yet. I've seen a good many episodes of the Lion Guard, and actually find it to be an interesting, well done cartoon. If it's the same with their other shows I can see why they would be renewing them so quick. 

All the Disney TV animation seems to hit a home run with merchandise as well.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Disney has begun replacing the custom Magic Band readers with an industry-standard device

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-disney-drops-custom-magicband-readers-new-payment-devices/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Miss Adventure Falls’ Attraction to Open March 12 at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park



What are the expectations for this ride? I love Typhoon Lagoon and I'm excited for a new water attraction.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> What are the expectations for this ride? I love Typhoon Lagoon and I'm excited for a new water attraction.


I mean its a raft ride with some S.E.A. theming. Its nothing revolutionary but should help as its something new.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Disney has begun replacing the custom Magic Band readers with an industry-standard device
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-disney-drops-custom-magicband-readers-new-payment-devices/


You beat me to it but I find this interesting. I know it still works with a magicband but when looking at its it appears it doesn't. You would think they would make it more Disney than generic.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> You beat me to it but I find this interesting. I know it still works with a magicband but when looking at its it appears it doesn't. You would think they would make it more Disney than generic.



I'd be surprised if they didn't put a decal or something on that to signify it's magicband/nfc compatible. They probably have a bunch on order or sitting in a box somewhere.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'd be surprised if they didn't put a decal or something on that to signify it's magicband/nfc compatible. They probably have a bunch on order or sitting in a box somewhere.


Yeah, at least something. people are so used to the Mickey scanners now. This also appears to be less easy to use with a Magicband compared to the old devices.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tours of Copper Creek Villas start tomorrow March 2.



We have a planned break at the WL on Saturday and might see if we can book a tour.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Arts will return in 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/artfulepcot-will-make-another-appearance-in-2018/



We're excited about this, we loved FOTA. They really got into the theme with little pop up galleries where you could meet the artists and the big wall art for everyone to partake in. The picture spots they set up turned out great, we loved the photos we got especially in those walk in frames that put you inside the art. And the musical acts were fantastic.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Yeah, at least something. people are so used to the Mickey scanners now. This also appears to be less easy to use with a Magicband compared to the old devices.



You'd be surprised - from my experience in QSFB, the Mickey scanners were quite erratic at reading the Magicbands (Talking about back with 1.0) and went out of order a number of times. Apple Watches and other phone payments also had that issue of being unreadable by the reader.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is more accessible to people, because it's something they recognize and have used before. Though yeah, a little Mickey decal wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Yeah, at least something. people are so used to the Mickey scanners now. This also appears to be less easy to use with a Magicband compared to the old devices.



I have that problem at times with my apple watch. Some stores just, for whatever reason, won't pick up my payment through my watch.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Yeah, at least something. people are so used to the Mickey scanners now. This also appears to be less easy to use with a Magicband compared to the old devices.



Any insight as to why this was changed? I agree with all your comments that this looks a lot less intuitive to use than the Mickey scanners and I'm wondering what the rationale behind the change was.


----------



## Irish_Mike

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Any insight as to why this was changed? I agree with all your comments that this looks a lot less intuitive to use than the Mickey scanners and I'm wondering what the rationale behind the change was.



According to the article, the company that designed the Mickey scanner went out of business, and it was costing Disney a lot to maintain them.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> The company that designed the Mickey scanner went out of business, and it was costing Disney a lot to maintain them.


I'd love to see numbers on all of the costs associated with magicband, scanners, MyMagic+, etc. We will never see it but I'm sure it's enormous.


----------



## Irish_Mike

It'd have to be pushing $1.5-2 billion at this point, if not more.


----------



## PolyRob

Irish_Mike said:


> Disney has begun replacing the custom Magic Band readers with an industry-standard device
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-disney-drops-custom-magicband-readers-new-payment-devices/


Those old machines did go down a lot! I've had many CMs apologize and reset it or take me to another machine. I will admit that I will miss hearing "Mickey to Mickey." The 2.0 bands seem a lot more intuitive to use rather than the 1.0 for entry, FP+, and making payments because its clear with your wrist down what part needs to make contact. I have not used a 2.0 band yet, but will in a few days! I do think there may be confusion/a learning curve when you can place your band because the Mickey head used to illuminate, but I guess the screen will have some sort of prompt. I will say I am excited there is a normal sized keypad with the privacy shield for your pin! The old ones were so small and crushed it was hard to type my number in and I do not even have big fingers!


----------



## Harry Wallace

Don't mean to bring back the wooden floor conversation from a while back but that's definitely the way they're going as seen with every new room at WL


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> Yeah, at least something. people are so used to the Mickey scan. This also appears to be less easy to use with a Magicband compared to the old devices.


I'm not sure about the scanners at other locations but I work at a qsr in AK and the ones we use are terrible. Sometimes they won't scan so we have to redirect to the other side of the register. They NEVER read credit cards and the cords are so long they get caught in the register drawer. I'm excited to see how these new scanners workout.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Those old machines did go down a lot! I've had many CMs apologize and reset it or take me to another machine. I will admit that I will miss hearing "Mickey to Mickey." The 2.0 bands seem a lot more intuitive to use rather than the 1.0 for entry, FP+, and making payments because its clear with your wrist down what part needs to make contact. I have not used a 2.0 band yet, but will in a few days! I do think there may be confusion/a learning curve when you can place your band because the Mickey head used to illuminate, but I guess the screen will have some sort of prompt. I will say I am excited there is a normal sized keypad with the privacy shield for your pin! The old ones were so small and crushed it was hard to type my number in and I do not even have big fingers!


I got a free soda and Mickey bar once because a machine was down.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> It'd have to be pushing $1.5-2 billion at this point, if not more.


It was originally budgeted at 1 billion I think we are well over 2 billion at this point if not pushing towards 2.5-3.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Don't mean to bring back the wooden floor conversation from a while back but that's definitely the way they're going as seen with every new room at WL


True, I think the wood floors go better with WL though than wood floors else where.


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Fallon soft opened tonight and so far people like the queue and the ride is lackluster. Even Universal fanboys aren't that impressed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Window at new Jimmy Fallon ride pays tribute to Twister and Bill Paxton.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...-twister-attraction-in-new-jimmy-fallon-ride/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris is inching ever closer to their 25th anniversary 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-unique-milestone-on-eve-of-25th-anniversary/


----------



## DisFanDad

Seriously, it seemed like every time I came on here a new rumored opening date for something was out, or a new rumored construction project was being discussed, or some permits had been filed. 

Its been to long.  I think I got addicted to the buzz and excitement ... I need more BIG rumors !!! 

Help me out Rteetz ...


----------



## rteetz

DisFanDad said:


> Seriously, it seemed like every time I came on here a new rumored opening date for something was out, or a new rumored construction project was being discussed, or some permits had been filed.
> 
> Its been to long.  I think I got addicted to the buzz and excitement ... I need more BIG rumors !!!
> 
> Help me out Rteetz ...


That's how it goes. We'll get a ton of news at once and then nothing.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


>


I've been to 30 Rock numerous times and on the NBC Studio tour and seen the Tonight Show taping. That queue looks great and just like you are in NYC! They really did do a great job!!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I've been to 30 Rock numerous times and on the NBC Studio tour and seen the Tonight Show taping. That queue looks great and just like you are in NYC! They really did do a great job!!


Now if only people were saying the same about the ride.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Now if only people were saying the same about the ride.


Going next Wednesday. Maybe I'll be selected as a lucky person to experience it and report back


----------



## skier_pete

PolyRob said:


> I've been to 30 Rock numerous times and on the NBC Studio tour and seen the Tonight Show taping. That queue looks great and just like you are in NYC! They really did do a great job!!





rteetz said:


> Now if only people were saying the same about the ride.



The future of theme park entertainment - eliminate the ride completely, and have people pay just for the line! Genius!


----------



## Grand Admiral

danikoski said:


> That was at Boulder Ridge (the original Villas at Wilderness Lodge)... Copper Creek are the new villas in the south wing of the main lodge and those studios are going to only sleep 4, which I find rather odd...



That is odd. I guess it goes to show how confusing the distinction will be with two different and separate DVCs at one resort.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> The future of theme park entertainment - eliminate the ride completely, and have people pay just for the line! Genius!



Usually I'd agree with your sarcasm but Universal is hitting on all cylinders with it's queues ahahaha. In all seriousness, Forbidden Journey has a queue that I would queue up for. But I'm a huge Harry Potter fan. 

King Kong's queue was fun too, and I enjoyed that ride as well (though I know others did not).


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Usually I'd agree with your sarcasm but Universal is hitting on all cylinders with it's queues ahahaha. In all seriousness, Forbidden Journey has a queue that I would queue up for. But I'm a huge Harry Potter fan.
> 
> King Kong's queue was fun too, and I enjoyed that ride as well (though I know others did not).


I was there in November. I saw people in line just for the sights and sounds of the queue. I couldn't figure out why people had their under-height kids in the line until we got to the front of the line and they just left.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Usually I'd agree with your sarcasm but Universal is hitting on all cylinders with it's queues ahahaha. In all seriousness, Forbidden Journey has a queue that I would queue up for. But I'm a huge Harry Potter fan.
> 
> King Kong's queue was fun too, and I enjoyed that ride as well (though I know others did not).



Agree - though the King Kong queue was so intense that our DD13 wouldn't go on the ride. (I also thought the ride was great - all the screen rides got tiresome after awhile but the way they used immersion in Kong I thought it was one of our favorites.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars day at sea expands in 2017

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ws-stronger-aboard-star-wars-day-at-sea-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney makes history with first same sex kiss in animated TV show.

http://www.wisn.com/article/disney-...ring-first-same-sex-kiss-in-a-cartoon/9087407


----------



## crazy4wdw

25th anniversary merchandise from Disneyland Paris is now available in several shops on Main Street USA:

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/02/disneyland-paris-25th-anniversary_24.html


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney makes history with first same sex kiss in animated TV show.
> 
> http://www.wisn.com/article/disney-...ring-first-same-sex-kiss-in-a-cartoon/9087407



Uh... I'm going to argue that and probably chop it up to a poorly worded headline. It's maybe a first for Disney, but definitely not a first among other shows out there.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Uh... I'm going to argue that and probably chop it up to a poorly worded headline. It's maybe a first for Disney, but definitely not a first among other shows out there.


That could be. I don't watch animated TV shows really so I didn't know for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The former WL pool bar is being replaced "Salon by the Springs"


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> That could be. I don't watch animated TV shows really so I didn't know for sure.



One of the main characters in Steven Universe is a lesbian couple who love each-other so much they fused into one person, with them and several other female characters shown kissing each other. The show's been censored at least a few times in Europe and other territories. Also, wasn't there a gay kiss in Gravity Falls? Since in the last episode the two cops get together? Maybe they just declare their love for each other and that's it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

For those of you who have seen or been on the Jimmy Fallon ride (ugh that sounds bad), I had assumed it was like soarin? Is it not? 

I don't want to watch anything and be spoiled.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For those of you who have seen or been on the Jimmy Fallon ride (ugh that sounds bad), I had assumed it was like soarin? Is it not?
> 
> I don't want to watch anything and be spoiled.


Actually people have been saying its like Despicable Me not Soarin.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The former WL pool bar is being replaced "Salon by the Springs"



Whoever is in charge of planning the WL upgrades has plainly lost their minds...In my opinion.
I guess they are considering Geyser Point as the poolside bar now, but that is a very odd location for a salon...


----------



## atricks

rteetz said:


> Actually people have been saying its like Despicable Me not Soarin.



I'd put it somewhere in between soarin' and minions, it's large one piece like soarin (not multiple pieces like minions), and  the screen is definitely larger than minions also.  The theater itself looks like the actual tonight show studio (which comes across as semi plain toward the back, but everything is almost crazy meticulously authentic)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom is expanding their bus loop.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-disneys-animal-kingdom-expanding-bus-loop-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom is expanding their bus loop.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-disneys-animal-kingdom-expanding-bus-loop-pandora-world-avatar/


I know I already heard about this sometime last year. Maybe when I was at WDW in December? Is this the official announcement from Disney?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know I already heard about this sometime last year. Maybe when I was at WDW in December? Is this the official announcement from Disney?


This is photos of the work happening not an official announcement.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The former WL pool bar is being replaced "Salon by the Springs"



As just a regular old fuddy duddy, I am going to miss Trout Pass.  I have vivid memories of many beers downed while sitting on the whirlpool side, talking to anybody that would carry on a conversation.  Salon?  Really?  Salon?  Can I get my nails done there?  What's next?   Boutique by the Canyon instead of Territory Lounge?


----------



## sachilles

So I get that animal kingdom will be busier with Avatar. Why the extra bus loop? Wouldn't every resort already have a stop in the loop somewhere? Or is this for tour busses or something? Or is it just extra drop off area or something.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> So I get that animal kingdom will be busier with Avatar. Why the extra bus loop? Wouldn't every resort already have a stop in the loop somewhere? Or is this for tour busses or something? Or is it just extra drop off area or something.


Some resorts share a stop. This will open up the area a bit more. MK doubles the size of their bus stop a few years ago. This isn't quite as large but with increased traffic is probably necessary.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Some resorts share a stop. This will open up the area a bit more. MK doubles the size of their bus stop a few years ago. This isn't quite as large but with increased traffic is probably necessary.



Could it also have something to do with the longer busses as well?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Could it also have something to do with the longer busses as well?


It could. The articulated buses are mainly used for values and moderates to MK.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The former WL pool bar is being replaced "Salon by the Springs"



Not sure about a salon, but not surprised. The new bar kills it-great vibe and atmosphere like 20 yards away. Went twice this week.


----------



## 1Mouse2RulethemAll

Are you sure it is not Saloon by the Springs?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mattimation said:


> One of the main characters in Steven Universe is a lesbian couple who love each-other so much they fused into one person, with them and several other female characters shown kissing each other. The show's been censored at least a few times in Europe and other territories. Also, wasn't there a gay kiss in Gravity Falls? Since in the last episode the two cops get together? Maybe they just declare their love for each other and that's it.


I know they changed things around when they dubbed and aired Sailor Moon for U.S. audience due to content..that included changing genders around and relationships..I don't know however if the original anime showed kissing though.


----------



## Mattimation

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I know they changed things around when they dubbed and aired Sailor Moon for U.S. audience due to content..that included changing genders around and relationships..I don't know however if the original anime showed kissing though.



I can't remember if the first anime featured two women kissing, but in the new one they've had Sailor Moon and Sailor Uranus kiss.


----------



## rteetz

1Mouse2RulethemAll said:


> Are you sure it is not Saloon by the Springs?


No it's Salon.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> It could. The articulated buses are mainly used for values and moderates to MK.



Yeah but I am thinking when Pandora opens, they might have some from values to AK??? Especially since busses are the only way to get there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> No it's Salon.



Saloon/Salon, what's the difference?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

first-look-see-emily-blunt-as-the-practically-perfect-mary-poppins-in-the-upcoming-sequel-mary-poppins-returns


----------



## Reddog1134

a4matte said:


> Uh... I'm going to argue that and probably chop it up to a poorly worded headline. It's maybe a first for Disney, but definitely not a first among other shows out there.



Yes.  If you read the article, it does say it's a first for Disney not a first for animation.


----------



## Irish_Mike

One of the new songs for Beauty and the Beast is now available to listen to.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
La Nouba is officially leaving

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nal-disney-springs-performance-this-december/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



Looks really cool. Reminds me of Journey to the center of the Earth at Tokyo DisneySea. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> La Nouba is officially leaving


To be replaced by?

j


----------



## tcufrog

I think it would be cool to have an exclusive Cirque show at DS that's Disney inspired. There's so much material for them choose from.


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> To be replaced by?
> 
> j


TBA


----------



## rteetz

tcufrog said:


> I think it would be cool to have an exclusive Cirque show at DS that's Disney inspired. There's so much material for them choose from.


True. La Nouba was DS exclusive already tho.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The red cards known as FLIK will not be used to track wait times anymore. Disney will now be using the RFID tracking in magicbands.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The red cards known as FLIK will not be used to track wait times anymore. Disney will now be using the RFID tracking in magicbands.


----------



## Lurkerin

Jetku said:


>



Bummer. My kids loved carrying those through the line.


----------



## BJ7644

Lurkerin said:


> Bummer. My kids loved carrying those through the line.



My 5 year old did as well. Toward the end of our trip she even started asking for it!


----------



## rteetz

Lurkerin said:


> Bummer. My kids loved carrying those through the line.





BJ7644 said:


> My 5 year old did as well. Toward the end of our trip she even started asking for it!



We always loved getting them too. We would have competitions to see who got the most red cards by the end of the trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wishes and weather conditions cause a small fire at MK behind Gastons. This is not the first time nor probably the last. 

https://twitter.com/lissawdw0787/status/837866288856842241


----------



## rteetz

Holy wow!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Irish_Mike said:


> One of the new songs for Beauty and the Beast is now available to listen to.



Josh groban is literally my favorite singer! I'm so happy he has a song on the album!



rteetz said:


>



That looks so cool! I can't wait to experience it!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Holy wow!



That's incredible!! Is this just a preview for the whole show??


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Holy wow!



I started watching and had to stop myself. Less than two months until I can see it in person and I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> That's incredible!! Is this just a preview for the whole show??


Just a preview of the opening scene.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I started watching and had to stop myself. Less than two months until I can see it in person and I don't want to spoil it.


I'm jealous.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Xbox Game Port now open at DHS

https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/photos-xbox-game-port-pops-hollywood-studios/


----------



## loutoo

Minor News:

It had already been announced that the Copper Creek DVC at Wilderness lodge will open in late July.  While on the phone with member services today I asked when members would be able to make reservations.  He said April 19 for owners at Copper Creek and April 28 for all members of DVC.


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> Minor News:
> 
> It had already been announced that the Copper Creek DVC at Wilderness lodge will open in late July.  While on the phone with member services today I asked when members would be able to make reservations.  He said April 19 for owners at Copper Creek and April 28 for all members of DVC.


Yep, July 17th. People can already start touring them and existing members can currently buy points. New buy ins start in April.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tcufrog said:


> I think it would be cool to have an exclusive Cirque show at DS that's Disney inspired. There's so much material for them choose from.





rteetz said:


> True. La Nouba was DS exclusive already tho.



I think @tcufrog meant Disney inspired as in...one of the acts could be the hippos and alligators ice skating from Fantasmic. Or the tiki birds swooping around in the sky.   Stuff like that.

And I agree, I think that would be an awesome idea. There is already a cirque show that is about Avatar...I wonder if that traveling Avatar show might come to Disney Springs. That would certainly fit with the new Pandora land in AK.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think @tcufrog meant Disney inspired as in...one of the acts could be the hippos and alligators ice skating from Fantasmic. Or the tiki birds swooping around in the sky.   Stuff like that.
> 
> And I agree, I think that would be an awesome idea. There is already a cirque show that is about Avatar...I wonder if that traveling Avatar show might come to Disney Springs. That would certainly fit with the new Pandora land in AK.


Toruk is going overseas I believe. 

I would love to see a Disney theater showing broadway shows.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> Toruk is going overseas I believe.
> 
> I would love to see a Disney theater showing broadway shows.



That would be awesome - especially if they perform the shows that either didn't make it to Broadway, like hunchback or jungle book, or the show's that didn't take off on Broadway, like little mermaid or Tarzan.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Holy wow!


I agree!!! WOW...that's beautiful!


----------



## tcufrog

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think @tcufrog meant Disney inspired as in...one of the acts could be the hippos and alligators ice skating from Fantasmic. Or the tiki birds swooping around in the sky.   Stuff like that.
> 
> And I agree, I think that would be an awesome idea. There is already a cirque show that is about Avatar...I wonder if that traveling Avatar show might come to Disney Springs. That would certainly fit with the new Pandora land in AK.



That's exactly what I meant. I saw in Vegas the Beatles Cirque show and it was incredible how they used the music. Disney has so much musical
and visual IP that would be amazing inspiration for a Cirque show. Imagine what they'd do with a song like "A Whole New World" or "Be Our Guest."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The red cards known as FLIK will not be used to track wait times anymore. Disney will now be using the RFID tracking in magicbands.


Just wondering are they considering this to be more accurate than the red cards due to the number of guests with magic bands now?


----------



## crazy4wdw

loutoo said:


> Minor News:
> 
> It had already been announced that the Copper Creek DVC at Wilderness lodge will open in late July.  While on the phone with member services today I asked when members would be able to make reservations.  He said April 19 for owners at Copper Creek and April 28 for all members of DVC.


Wonder when they'll start accepting cash reservations for Copper Creek?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Tron reboot with Jared Leto may be in the works:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...eto-circling-lead-role-new-disney-film-982575


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Just wondering are they considering this to be more accurate than the red cards due to the number of guests with magic bands now?


Could be. You don't have to worry about the red cards anymore either since guests already have a magicband. There was also an update to MDE where they use a phones Bluetooth for wait times as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Once Upon a Time will have a short refurb this week.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ction-show-undergoes-refurbishment-march-5-9/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog will live stream the Main Street Electrical Parade from Disneyland on Tuesday, March 7, at 8:55 PM, Pacific Time. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...om-disneyland-park-march-7-at-855-p-m-pt/?dpb


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> Holy wow!



This is very very similar to Shanghai but this one is in English.  Love Parc Disneyland... it's such a beautiful place.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Whoopi Goldberg is a Haunted Mansion CM

https://twitter.com/lissawdw0787/status/838042000859475968


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I would love to see a Disney theater showing broadway shows.



As soon as Shanghai got the Lion King, I am hoping Disney will do this either at WDW or DLR!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout

https://twitter.com/jonatha08077969/status/838207607777079297

Sorry but that just doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Yep, July 17th. People can already start touring them and existing members can currently buy points. New buy ins start in April.



We toured the sample 1 bedroom and studio today, along with a sample 1 bedroom of Aulani and a Poly studio.  They are technically only offering tours of the new WL villas to existing DVC members according to what we were told today but we were told otherwise yesterday when we booked the tour so they let us tour them.  My parents ended up buying points at the Poly.  I love the studios there but the new ones at the WL are very nice as well.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> We toured the sample 1 bedroom and studio today, along with a sample 1 bedroom of Aulani and a Poly studio.  They are technically only offering tours of the new WL villas to existing DVC members according to what we were told today but we were told otherwise yesterday when we booked the tour so they let us tour them.  My parents ended up buying points at the Poly.  I love the studios there but the new ones at the WL are very nice as well.


Thanks for the report. I think the Poly studios look great too and I haven't even seen one in person.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Thanks for the report. I think the Poly studios look great too and I haven't even seen one in person.



They offered a year's worth of points from last year as a bonus for buying, so my parents went ahead and did it.  If it were me, I would have looked into resale through WL or AKL, but they preferred to buy direct.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Thanks for the report. I think the Poly studios look great too and I haven't even seen one in person.


My Dad bought into the Polynesian last year, and we stayed there over Christmas-New Years this past year. We stayed in a studio. The studios were great! It was seriously one of my favorite vacations ever to WDW. The Poly has probably become my favorite resort as of right now, but there are several resorts I still want to try (AK Lodge, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge to name a few). I really like the atmosphere of the resort when it turns nighttime.


----------



## Dentam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My Dad bought into the Polynesian last year, and we stayed there over Christmas-New Years this past year. We stayed in a studio. The studios were great! It was seriously one of my favorite vacations ever to WDW. The Poly has probably become my favorite resort as of right now, but there are several resorts I still want to try (AK Lodge, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge to name a few). I really like the atmosphere of the resort when it turns nighttime.



The Poly was the first resort we ever stayed at in WDW, so it is fitting that my parents bought there.  We love the location and the atmosphere of the resort, and the studios are so spacious.  We rented points for our studio at the BC Villas for this trip, and the studio we are in now, though it's been recently refurbished, isn't nearly as nice as the ones at the Poly in our opinion.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dentam said:


> The Poly was the first resort we ever stayed at in WDW, so it is fitting that my parents bought there.  We love the location and the atmosphere of the resort, and the studios are so spacious.  We rented points for our studio at the BC Villas for this trip, and the studio we are in now, though it's been recently refurbished, isn't nearly as nice as the ones at the Poly in our opinion.


I'm sure that is the case since the Poly is the newest studios until the new DVC area opens at WL. I really want to try Beach Club for the pool. I have never been to that pool, and everyone says it's the best pool on Disney property. I just want to experience it once lol!


----------



## Dentam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sure that is the case since the Poly is the newest studios until the new DVC area opens at WL. I really want to try Beach Club for the pool. I have never been to that pool, and everyone says it's the best pool on Disney property. I just want to experience it once lol!



The pool is awesome, we used it on Wednesday when it was in the high 80's.  It's also so nice to be able to walk right into the International Gateway entrance of Epcot.


----------



## MommaBerd

tcufrog said:


> That's exactly what I meant. I saw in Vegas the Beatles Cirque show and it was incredible how they used the music. Disney has so much musical
> and visual IP that would be amazing inspiration for a Cirque show. Imagine what they'd do with a song like "A Whole New World" or "Be Our Guest."



I was going to say the exact same thing!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout
> 
> https://twitter.com/jonatha08077969/status/838207607777079297
> 
> Sorry but that just doesn't look good to me.


I agree, this has got to be one of craziest ideas that Disney has come up with over the years . . . . .just to get a Marvel themed attraction into Disneyland at a relatively low price.  I'm glad they're leaving Tower of Terror at WDW alone, at least for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I agree, this has got to be one of craziest ideas that Disney has come up with over the years . . . . .just to get a Marvel themed attraction into Disneyland at a relatively low price.  I'm glad they're leaving Tower of Terror at WDW alone, at least for now.



I am trying to remember that this will be a part of a whole Marvel area eventually and I think it will fit in more then - but for now it does look a bit of an eye sore


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am trying to remember that this will be a part of a whole Marvel area eventually and I think it will fit in more then - but for now it does look a bit of an eye sore


It wouldn't be so bad if this wasn't so tall. The fact this can be seen from inside Disneyland I think is what makes it worse.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My Dad bought into the Polynesian last year, and we stayed there over Christmas-New Years this past year. We stayed in a studio. The studios were great! It was seriously one of my favorite vacations ever to WDW. The Poly has probably become my favorite resort as of right now, but there are several resorts I still want to try (AK Lodge, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge to name a few). I really like the atmosphere of the resort when it turns nighttime.





Dentam said:


> The Poly was the first resort we ever stayed at in WDW, so it is fitting that my parents bought there.  We love the location and the atmosphere of the resort, and the studios are so spacious.  We rented points for our studio at the BC Villas for this trip, and the studio we are in now, though it's been recently refurbished, isn't nearly as nice as the ones at the Poly in our opinion.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sure that is the case since the Poly is the newest studios until the new DVC area opens at WL. I really want to try Beach Club for the pool. I have never been to that pool, and everyone says it's the best pool on Disney property. I just want to experience it once lol!



I've never stayed at the Poly but have always wanted to. The Beach Club is my favorite resort, the pool is the best of any Disney hotel I've stayed in or really most hotels I've stayed in anywhere. We didn't stay in the DVC studios but had a regular room with CL access facing the Lagoon and we could see DHS fireworks at night.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A little more on the new wait time tracking with Magicbands. There is a sensor near the FP scanners/entrance, and then another by the loading area. This leads to some inaccuracies if the line goes outside the regular queue. This change has already happened.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A little more on the new wait time tracking with Magicbands. There is a sensor near the FP scanners/entrance, and then another by the loading area. *This leads to some inaccuracies if the line goes outside the regular queue.* This change has already happened.



How so?  If it goes outside the regular queue, that has no bearing.  The entrance scan and load scan are the same.  It shouldn't care where you go in between.


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> How so?  If it goes outside the regular queue, that has no bearing.  The entrance scan and load scan are the same.  It shouldn't care where you go in between.


In that the wait time would be longer than the posted wait time. For example many times Mine Train is well outside the entrance to the queue. If the sensor only is at the entrance its going to be a longer wait time than posted. Obviously the CMs could make the posted wait time longer if the queue is outside the entrance. No posted wait time usually is 100% accurate anyways.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> In that the wait time would be longer than the posted wait time. For example many times Mine Train is well outside the entrance to the queue. If the sensor only is at the entrance its going to be a longer wait time than posted. Obviously the CMs could make the posted wait time longer if the queue is outside the entrance. No posted wait time usually is 100% accurate anyways.



But don't at least some of the rides say the wait time is from the point of the sign?  I know I've seen this before....

And it's irrelevant, as you wouldn't be handed a red card until you got to the queue entrance anyway, so it wouldn't be any less accurate than that, right?


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> But don't at least some of the rides say the wait time is from the point of the sign?  I know I've seen this before....
> 
> And it's irrelevant, as you wouldn't be handed a red card until you got to the queue entrance anyway, so it wouldn't be any less accurate than that, right?


Could be but I don't believe every ride says that. 

I have never been in a queue outside the entrance so I can't say for sure but could a CM give you a red card at the end of the line even if its not near the entrance? I know many times they have a CM with a "line starts here" type sign.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> Could be but I don't believe every ride says that.
> 
> I have never been in a queue outside the entrance so I can't say for sure but could a CM give you a red card at the end of the line even if its not near the entrance? I know many times they have a CM with a "line starts here" type sign.



They scan them before they hand it to you, so if you're outside the queue, there's no scanner.  Walking it to you post-scan outside of the queue would be inaccurate.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Float designs for new Tokyo Parade 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/03/jody-daily-and-kevin-kidney-concept.html?m=1


----------



## Ai12gani

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Float designs for new Tokyo Parade
> 
> http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/03/jody-daily-and-kevin-kidney-concept.html?m=1



These are acctualy the designs for the current daytime parade, Happiness is Here. It debuted in 2013, for their 30th anniversary. Still cool to see though.


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> These are acctualy the designs for the current daytime parade, Happiness is Here. It debuted in 2013, for their 30th anniversary. Still cool to see though.


Then I misread the Facebook headline my bad.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The red cards known as FLIK will not be used to track wait times anymore. Disney will now be using the RFID tracking in magicbands.


I carried one friday night (or saturday morning) at about 1 am on mine train......   Maybe the last one......


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> I carried one friday night (or saturday morning) at about 1 am on mine train......   Maybe the last one......


They started going away about two weeks ago at TSMM. I don't know if they are all gone yet but most are.


----------



## beer dave

We had the opportunity to speak a bit with Joe Rodhe this morning at AKV.... Seems Pandora will be opening on schedule...... according to Joe...


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> We had the opportunity to speak a bit with Joe Rodhe this morning at AKV.... Seems Pandora will be opening on schedule...... according to Joe...


I don't see why it wouldn't. I've always wanted to meet him. Joe seems like a nice guy.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't. I've always wanted to meet him. Joe seems like a nice guy.



He is-- afik-- we spent an evening with him years ago at the adventurers club when everest was being built.  Met him at the bar, had the bartender sink his bar stool-- ended up making the rounds through the rooms with him-- he was like a kid on christmas.  We brought it up today, he didn't remember of course, but he went into a discussion about the tunnels underneath the area..... always making sure to not give anything away, it seemed.....


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> He is-- afik-- we spent an evening with him years ago at the adventurers club when everest was being built.  Met him at the bar, had the bartender sink his bar stool-- ended up making the rounds through the rooms with him-- he was like a kid on christmas.  We brought it up today, he didn't remember of course, but he went into a discussion about the tunnels underneath the area..... always making sure to not give anything away, it seemed.....


That's cool. It still seems up in the air what they are going to do with the tunnels.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Today, in 1983 Journey into Imagination opened in Epcot.


----------



## kungaloosh22

beer dave said:


> He is-- afik-- we spent an evening with him years ago at the adventurers club when everest was being built.  Met him at the bar, had the bartender sink his bar stool-- ended up making the rounds through the rooms with him-- he was like a kid on christmas.  We brought it up today, he didn't remember of course, but he went into a discussion about the tunnels underneath the area..... always making sure to not give anything away, it seemed.....



Good to hear that tunnels are still a possibility. I hear nothing about this project any longer. 

Also, I might be jealous....


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> We had the opportunity to speak a bit with Joe Rodhe this morning at AKV.... Seems Pandora will be opening on schedule...... according to Joe...



Very cool! I follow his instagram and knew that he was there...he posts some very interesting things. That would be the coolest thing - I would want to ask him so many questions!

I have little doubt Pandora is on schedule. They are not going to blow there big opening again this May like they did last May.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Very cool! I follow his instagram and knew that he was there...he posts some very interesting things. That would be the coolest thing - I would want to ask him so many questions!
> 
> I have little doubt Pandora is on schedule. They are not going to blow there big opening again this May like they did last May.


He's likely in town for the View tapings as they are previewing Pandora.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Today, in 1983 Journey into Imagination opened in Epcot.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> That's cool. It still seems up in the air what they are going to do with the tunnels.


What at are the tunnels? I've not heard of this before.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> What at are the tunnels? I've not heard of this before.


There are tunnels underneath the pleasure island area. The rumor is they will eventually be opened to the public as the neverland tunnels.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Daisy is returning to DHS.

Her meet will be near the Donald meet and greet at Sid's in the front of DHS. It begins March 12th.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Has there been any recent news about nick and Judy going to Epcot??? I remember something mentioned a while back but haven't heard anything since.... Just curious


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has there been any recent news about nick and Judy going to Epcot??? I remember something mentioned a while back but haven't heard anything since.... Just curious


Still planned to be coming.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> He is-- afik-- we spent an evening with him years ago at the adventurers club when everest was being built.  Met him at the bar, had the bartender sink his bar stool-- ended up making the rounds through the rooms with him-- he was like a kid on christmas.  We brought it up today, he didn't remember of course, but he went into a discussion about the tunnels underneath the area..... always making sure to not give anything away, it seemed.....



Somewhere the Walt Disney company paid a $53,287.13 bill for that night...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Here's something interesting...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...7/feb/28/us-tourism-experiences-a-trump-slump


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Here's something interesting...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...7/feb/28/us-tourism-experiences-a-trump-slump


Yes, definitely something to watch. Obviously Disney started seeing a decline before the change of power.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'd imagine though that people are wary of traveling to other countries when something is going on there. Trump may or may not though have a more lasting effect than say a terriorist attack in Europe on the travel industry.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'd imagine though that people are wary of traveling to other countries when something is going on there. Trump may or may not though have a more lasting effect than say a terriorist attack in Europe on the travel industry.



That's apples to oranges...

How many times has a change in the whitehouse had ANY effect on travel with no economics involved?

To find the answer solve this equation: 0<x<2


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's apples to oranges...
> 
> How many times has a change in the whitehouse had ANY effect on travel with no economics involved?
> 
> To find the answer solve this equation: 0<x<2


All perception in how you see things I suppose. To me it's still the same thing..an event in the U.S. making travel less desirable..the event (being a presidential term) however is longer thus could have a more lasting effect. No one I personally know has had much interest in touring Europe for example since the terriorist attacks that occured November 2015 in Paris. Even with touring somewhere completely away from Paris...the interest is just not there. Flights are inexpensive too.

I'm not downplaying the effect Trump is having on tourism but I'm really not surprised at all by it either.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> All perception in how you see things I suppose. To me it's still the same thing..an event in the U.S. making travel less desirable..the event (being a presidential term) however is longer thus could have a more lasting effect. No one I personally know has had much interest in touring Europe for example since the terriorist attacks that occured November 2015 in Paris. Even with touring somewhere completely away from Paris...the interest is just not there. Flights are inexpensive too.
> 
> I'm not downplaying the effect Trump is having on tourism but I'm really not surprised at all by it either.



Respectfully...it's not the same at all.

Having buildings or subway trains blown up or a theater shot up is not at all like politicians moving in or out of offices.

How the effects can be the same is mind boggling and embarrassing to red bloods...or at least should be.

But from an economic sense...this will be interesting to follow...


----------



## rteetz

Hey guys let's keep this to tourism and the affect in the Orlando area specifically not terrorism. Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lockedoutlogic said:


> Respectfully...it's not the same at all.
> 
> Having buildings or subway trains blown up or a theater shot up is not at all like politicians moving in or out of offices.
> 
> How the effects can be the same is mind boggling and embarrassing to red bloods...or at least should be.
> 
> But from an economic sense...this will be interesting to follow...


And I think this is just an agree to disagree situation, though I do agree on the viewpoint of keeping an eye on it especially as the article spoke about various destinations in the U.S.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

...that was the analogy made...and I don't think it fits.


----------



## rteetz

This does have some adult language if you play it near kids. Deadpool 2


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Thanks  crossing fingers we hear something about them soon!


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Very cool! I follow his instagram and knew that he was there...he posts some very interesting things. That would be the coolest thing - I would want to ask him so many questions!
> 
> I have little doubt Pandora is on schedule. They are not going to blow there big opening again this May like they did last May.



I also would have liked to do a little more probing.   I was really trying to be respectful of his time.  There was only one other person who knew who he was, or at least only one other that approached.  In retrospect I guess we could have spent more time-- he didn't initiate closure of the conversation, we did.

We were carrying some bags to the car from Jambo.  left the foyer and turned right.  half way down the sidewalk we passed Joe coming the other way.  I realized right away, kind of laughed and we exchanged greetings as passing.  After dropping stuff at the car we returned to find him in the lobby taking a photo with another couple, so we struck up the conversation leading with the AC stuff.  As before he was more than willing to offer discussion on his work.   He's an artist and a performer.  He could talk about his work whenever he has an audience.  Icing on the trip.

And the fireworks at the DVC event were amazing.  Lots of new pyro technology.  The music was a disappointing.  Ken Potrock announced the CCV sales before the show.  What a brilliant marketing scheme.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Somewhere the Walt Disney company paid a $53,287.13 bill for that night...



And you know, he didn't pick up the bill.....


----------



## jlundeen

beer dave said:


> And you know, he didn't pick up the bill.....


I imagine that any where Joe goes, it's like he's a walking talking advertisement.  People who know who he is immediately think about his projects.  It's all good press for Disney, and any time that he spends "entertaining,"  especially in the parks or resorts, would be time and money well spent by Disney.  I'm afraid I would be so star struck by him, I'd make a fool of myself...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I imagine that any where Joe goes, it's like he's a walking talking advertisement.  People who know who he is immediately think about his projects.  It's all good press for Disney, and any time that he spends "entertaining,"  especially in the parks or resorts, would be time and money well spent by Disney.  I'm afraid I would be so star struck by him, I'd make a fool of myself...



And how about that queue at Everest?!?

50 mil in junkets to Nepal well spent...I wonder if they could have built an AA for that?


----------



## LSLS

beer dave said:


> We had the opportunity to speak a bit with Joe Rodhe this morning at AKV.... Seems Pandora will be opening on schedule...... according to Joe...



With what happened with ROL, it better open on time.


----------



## Spacedog1975

LSLS said:


> With what happened with ROL, it better open on time.



They would not specify a date if there were a chance it wouldn't.  You'd still see "2017" or "Spring" advertised.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> They would not specify a date if there were a chance it wouldn't.  You'd still see "2017" or "Spring" advertised.


Going against Disney, RoL did have a specified date last year but then it didn't open. Of course Disney PR and Operations weren't on the same page at that point. You can imagine that they are now...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest Pandora commercial

https://twitter.com/waltdisneyworld/status/838751033232744448


----------



## Dentam

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many DVC members attended the evening event last week?  Curious how it compares to the After Hours event we attended on Thursday evening.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many DVC members attended the evening event last week?  Curious how it compares to the After Hours event we attended on Thursday evening.


The paid for after hours is much more limited than the DVC event. The DVC event allows for guests to be brought by members.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Various dining events at Disney parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/appetizing-occasions-at-walt-disney-parks-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu item at Rose and Crown at Epcot

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tradition-at-rose-crown-dining-room-at-epcot/


----------



## dclpluto

Dentam said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many DVC members attended the evening event last week?  Curious how it compares to the After Hours event we attended on Thursday evening.



I don't know if it's true but I read on the dis there were 15,000 people at the dvc event.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at the food of Pandora

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...s-dining-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at the food of Pandora
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...s-dining-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/



That looks really good. It reminds me of Tiffins and Nomad Lounge. We might have to cancel our Tusker House ADR.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Robert Osborne of TCM and narrator of The Great Movie Ride has passed away.

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-osborne-dead-dies-tcm-host-1202002748/


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at the food of Pandora
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...s-dining-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/


Excited for this(assuming they have a vegetarian option), sounds like maybe it will be where they bring your food to you but it's quick serve? I really hope it's not where you need an ADR like Be Our guest though.


----------



## rteetz

cavepig said:


> Excited for this(assuming they have a vegetarian option), sounds like maybe it will be where they bring your food to you but it's quick serve? I really hope it's not where you need an ADR like Be Our guest though.


It is supposed to be quick service.


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> It is supposed to be quick service.


yeah, Fast Casual it says on the official site, they just need to load the menu


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kiehls opens at Disney Springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ki...ls-now-open-at-disney-springs-town-center.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora height requirements

Na'vi River Journey has no height requirement and Flight of Passage joins Everest, Mission: Space and Space Mountain at 44".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at the food of Pandora
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...s-dining-pandora-world-avatar-animal-kingdom/



looks interesting.  I am excited about Pongu Pongu ... though weird they are calling those pineapple cream-cheese rolls "Lumpia" - that is the name for a Filipino pork, shrimp, and veggie spring rolls (could create some confusion)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Fantasmic getting a new name, new train path can now be seen, Star Wars continues, and GOTG tower still looks ugly.

http://micechat.com/154051-disneyland-photo-rumor-update-major-fantasmic-halloween-changes/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Edison update 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/03/ds-update-excitement-continues.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Fantasmic getting a new name, new train path can now be seen, Star Wars continues, and GOTG tower still looks ugly.
> 
> http://micechat.com/154051-disneyland-photo-rumor-update-major-fantasmic-halloween-changes/



In listening to Micheal Bowling's cover of Disneyland in the 90s and when Fantasmic! first appeared and all the different names that were under consideration, I was very interested in what the new name will be ... a bit underwhelmed by Fantasmic!! - but whatever

The technical piece about trying to do projection mapping on a moving target is interesting 

Also, a bit sad to see they are replacing Snow White with another princess - always felt this show had a lot of references to Disney's history and when that is the case the first princess should have a role.


----------



## Ai12gani

Is the Red Rose Taverne a temporary thing or is it permanent?


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> Is the Red Rose Taverne a temporary thing or is it permanent?


Temporary as of now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Ai12gani said:


> Is the Red Rose Taverne a temporary thing or is it permanent?



Que???


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Robert Osborne of TCM and narrator of The Great Movie Ride has passed away.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-osborne-dead-dies-tcm-host-1202002748/


Oh no...I really enjoyed his commentary on TCM, and really like the GMR narration.  A gifted speaker, who will be missed.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Que???


At Disneyland they are serving Beauty and the beast inspired food including the grey stuff.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> At Disneyland they are serving Beauty and the beast inspired food including the grey stuff.



Oh ok...

I think I had that stuff in WDW...and wasn't impressed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh ok...
> 
> I think I had that stuff in WDW...and wasn't impressed.



but it's delicious!  ... don't believe me?  Ask the dishes!


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh ok...
> 
> I think I had that stuff in WDW...and wasn't impressed.


Its served differently at DL. 

Grey stuff is my favorite at WDW...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed it when you mentioned the height requirements for the two Pandora rides but saw on Kenny the Pirate that both rides will have FP+ but no mention of tiering

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...ding-rides-height-limits-fastpass-and-dining/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> but it's delicious!  ... don't believe me?  Ask the dishes!



Excuse me...have we met?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Its served differently at DL.
> 
> Grey stuff is my favorite at WDW...



Two things we have to work on:
1. Sarcasm
2. Your palette


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed it when you mentioned the height requirements for the two Pandora rides but saw on Kenny the Pirate that both rides will have FP+ but no mention of tiering
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...ding-rides-height-limits-fastpass-and-dining/


I don't see why they wouldn't have FP. I was never sold on that they would do tiering at AK.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Two things we have to work on:
> 1. Sarcasm
> 2. Your palette


I get #2 from my dad.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't have FP. I was never sold on that they would do tiering at AK.



The attendance doesn't warrant it at the current juncture.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Its served differently at DL.
> 
> Grey stuff is my favorite at WDW...


If anyone is interested, I found a recipe for it...not that hard to make.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I get #2 from my dad.



I got my eyes from my mom...but the rest was bought cheap off eBay


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> If anyone is interested, I found a recipe for it...not that hard to make.


I would be!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I would be!


Here ya go...I don't remember where I found it...somewhere on the internet...


*"The Grey Stuff"*
_
_
*Ingredients:*
_ 
1 (3.4 ounce) pkg Instant Vanilla Pudding Mix


1 1/2 cups Whole (or 2%) Milk


15 Oreos (regular, not double-stuffed)


1 (8 ounce) tub Whipped Topping


6 teaspoons Instant Chocolate Pudding Mix


Edible Pearl Sprinkles

_
*Directions:*
_

 Mix entire contents of vanilla pudding mix and milk in a large bowl with a whisk. Set in fridge to chill 5 - 10 minutes. 


Place Oreos in food processor and blend until they are fine crumbs (no large chunks). If you don't have a food processor, you can place them into a gallon-size freezer bag and smash using a rolling pin. This will take a bit of time, since you'll want to get rid of all large pieces.


 Take the pudding from the fridge and mix in the crushed Oreos. The mixture will be dark gray/black. Now, fold in the tub of whipped topping. It now is a lighter color but not quite gray. Finally, mix in 6 teaspoons of the chocolate pudding mix and stir well. You should now have "the grey stuff"! Place back in fridge to chill for at least one hour before serving.


To serve, spoon into a cake decorating bag fitted with a star tip (Wilton 1M) and swirl a dollop onto a dish. Top with a few edible pearl sprinkles. Voila! You're done!_


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

rteetz said:


> Still planned to be coming.


But when?


----------



## rteetz

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> But when?


Soon


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Here ya go...I don't remember where I found it...somewhere on the internet...
> 
> 
> *"The Grey Stuff"*
> _
> _
> *Ingredients:*
> _
> 1 (3.4 ounce) pkg Instant Vanilla Pudding Mix
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 cups Whole (or 2%) Milk
> 
> 
> 15 Oreos (regular, not double-stuffed)
> 
> 
> 1 (8 ounce) tub Whipped Topping
> 
> 
> 6 teaspoons Instant Chocolate Pudding Mix
> 
> 
> Edible Pearl Sprinkles
> 
> _
> *Directions:*
> _
> 
> Mix entire contents of vanilla pudding mix and milk in a large bowl with a whisk. Set in fridge to chill 5 - 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Place Oreos in food processor and blend until they are fine crumbs (no large chunks). If you don't have a food processor, you can place them into a gallon-size freezer bag and smash using a rolling pin. This will take a bit of time, since you'll want to get rid of all large pieces.
> 
> 
> Take the pudding from the fridge and mix in the crushed Oreos. The mixture will be dark gray/black. Now, fold in the tub of whipped topping. It now is a lighter color but not quite gray. Finally, mix in 6 teaspoons of the chocolate pudding mix and stir well. You should now have "the grey stuff"! Place back in fridge to chill for at least one hour before serving.
> 
> 
> To serve, spoon into a cake decorating bag fitted with a star tip (Wilton 1M) and swirl a dollop onto a dish. Top with a few edible pearl sprinkles. Voila! You're done!_


Awesome thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Awesome thanks!


You are welcome! 

Once not too long after they opened, I was at BOG for dinner and I asked if they still did the Grey Stuff tasting (like they did if you asked for it when they first opened...).  The waiter told me it was such a closely guarded secret now that they only had enough to use in the cupcakes...

I mentioned I had the recipe, pulled it up on my phone, and showed it to him...his mouth dropped open, and he just walked away - right to where a bunch of other CMs were standing, and I know he was telling them because they all looked over at our table.  Funny...they apparently never knew you could make it at home.


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh ok...
> 
> I think I had that stuff in WDW...and wasn't impressed.



They have updated the grey stuff desert served at dinner, and it's pretty darn good. It's a dark chocolate cookie tart crust, filled with white chocolate mousse, with the cookies and cream whipped cream on top. I ate half for dinner and the other half for breakfast...It tasted great both times although the cookie crust got a little soggy overnight.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> They have updated the grey stuff desert served at dinner, and it's pretty darn good. It's a dark chocolate cookie tart crust, filled with white chocolate mousse, with the cookies and cream whipped cream on top. I ate half for dinner and the other half for breakfast...It tasted great both times although the cookie crust got a little soggy overnight.



That's good to hear...I was actually talking about the whole place...it's not great in my book


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's good to hear...I was actually talking about the whole place...it's not great in my book


We've eaten at BOG dinner 3 or 4 times, and found it only okay - I wouldn't go out of my way to try for a hard to get reservation anymore.

I actually enjoy lunch there more now.  The sandwiches are really good, and big enough to split, so one of us gets a big salad, and one gets a sandwich, and we split them.  Desserts are pretty lack luster in my mind, but somehow we manage to choke them down...ha ha ha!  They also have the option of getting soup instead of dessert on the dining plan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't have FP. I was never sold on that they would do tiering at AK.



Oh yeah, I would have been shocked if they didn't have FP.  I was a bit intrigued thinking about it they would add tiering and the fact this is out with no mention of it makes me think they won't so that is why I thought most relevant/interesting


----------



## lockedoutlogic

They will never build anything without fast pass moving forward unless it's a logistical impossibility.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh yeah, I would have been shocked if they didn't have FP.  I was a bit intrigued thinking about it they would add tiering and the fact this is out with no mention of it makes me think they won't so that is why I thought most relevant/interesting


We should find out a little more on Thursday when Whoopi and James Cameron preview Pandora on the View.


----------



## Dentam

dclpluto said:


> I don't know if it's true but I read on the dis there were 15,000 people at the dvc event.



Wow, so considerably more than the After Hours event which is capped at about 3k.  Good to know!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Lin Manuel Miranda in Mary Poppins sequel

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-photos-emily-blunt-lin-manuel-miranda-set-marry-poppins-returns/


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Lin Manuel Miranda in Mary Poppins sequel
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-photos-emily-blunt-lin-manuel-miranda-set-marry-poppins-returns/



Thank you so much for posting this! With the fact that I'm a nanny and love Lin Manuel, I can't wait, oh my goodness.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Fantasmic getting a new name, new train path can now be seen, Star Wars continues, and GOTG tower still looks ugly.
> 
> http://micechat.com/154051-disneyland-photo-rumor-update-major-fantasmic-halloween-changes/



Didn't know they were already testing Fantasmic 2.0, but it seems like they are already teasing some of the additions. Projecting over moving objects can be quite tricky. I think Intel has been playing with that for a while. Hopefully they'll make it work.

And I'm sure people will miss the original show, but I'm usually very open minded about things changing and evolving.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Didn't know they were already testing Fantasmic 2.0, but it seems like they are already teasing some of the additions. Projecting over moving objects can be quite tricky. I think Intel has been playing with that for a while. Hopefully they'll make it work.
> 
> And I'm sure people will miss the original show, but I'm usually very open minded about things changing and evolving.


Disney projects over Elsa for her wardrobe change on the DCL version of the show. Disney seems to keep working on this projection mapping technology with every change they get.


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many DVC members attended the evening event last week?  Curious how it compares to the After Hours event we attended on Thursday evening.



During his speech, Ken Potrock said there were 15k present friday night.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> The paid for after hours is much more limited than the DVC event. The DVC event allows for guests to be brought by members.



Even though the members can bring guests, the attendance is still limited to a certain amount..... Based on number of DVC rooms, I guessed 25k.  it was 15k.  Unless Ken lied......


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Even though the members can bring guests, the attendance is still limited to a certain amount..... Based on number of DVC rooms, I guessed 25k.  it was 15k.  Unless Ken lied......


Still much more than the after hours event.


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> Wow, so considerably more than the After Hours event which is capped at about 3k.  Good to know!



Really?  Where did we find this number?


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Really?  Where did we find this number?


Its hearsay, Disney hasn't released how many are allowed into the event and I don't believe the event has ever hit its cap.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Its hearsay, Disney hasn't released how many are allowed into the event and I don't believe the event has ever hit its cap.



That's what I was thinking--mostly about not hitting the cap.  the DVC thing had some waits, but lots of things were walk on.  the whole park was open, which I think is different from the regular paid event....No?  We did pirates, jungle cruise, big thunder, space twice, buzz, and mine train, and watched the fire works.... plus eating at Pecos bills......and saw bowler hat guy......a family favorite of our friends...


----------



## bbmassey

Speaking of after hours events, any news on additional dates in April and May?


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> Speaking of after hours events, any news on additional dates in April and May?


Nothing as of right now.


----------



## Dentam

beer dave said:


> Really?  Where did we find this number?



It's the number I was told by a cast member when we checked in for the event last Thursday evening.  She said they were averaging around 2,000 tickets sold per event but I think ours was close to sold out.  She said they limit it to 3,000 tickets per event.


----------



## Dentam

beer dave said:


> That's what I was thinking--mostly about not hitting the cap.  the DVC thing had some waits, but lots of things were walk on.  the whole park was open, which I think is different from the regular paid event....No?  We did pirates, jungle cruise, big thunder, space twice, buzz, and mine train, and watched the fire works.... plus eating at Pecos bills......and saw bowler hat guy......a family favorite of our friends...



All of those things were open for the After Hours event as well.  Longest wait was 7 minutes for Peter Pan and Mine Train.  Most rides were walk ons.  The Emporium was the only gift shop that was open and only a couple other quick service places to eat were open.  Unlimited bottled drinks, popcorn, and ice cream bars were also included.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> All of those things were open for the After Hours event as well.  Longest wait was 7 minutes for Peter Pan and Mine Train.  Most rides were walk ons.  The Emporium was the only gift shop that was open and only a couple other quick service places to eat were open.  Unlimited bottled drinks, popcorn, and ice cream bars were also included.


Was Pecos Bill open? I thought most dining options were closed during the after hours event.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Was Pecos Bill open? I thought most dining options were closed during the after hours event.



I may have gotten this confused with another EMH night we went to at the MK that was really empty of people.  I know the Lunching Pad and Friar's Nook were open during the After Hours event.  The paper they gave us got wet in my bag so I threw it away.  I have the lanyard they gave us but it just says select locations are open to purchase food, including the Main Street Bakery.


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> I may have gotten this confused with another EMH night we went to at the MK that was really empty of people.  I know the Lunching Pad and Friar's Nook were open during the After Hours event.  The paper they gave us got wet in my bag so I threw it away.  I have the lanyard they gave us but it just says select locations are open to purchase food, including the Main Street Bakery.



Sounds really nice.  Our food was hot dogs and chicken nuggets.... and other snack things.  but free...  we had no gift shops--- they know DVC members....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission to Smores latte starts tomorrow at the Joffreys kiosk.

https://twitter.com/joffreyscoffee/status/838914096703623168


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permit for GOTG mission breakout had name GOTG mission breakdown 

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2017-00894


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More regarding Fantasmic!!

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/838783112490332162

Pinocchio, Snow White, and Peter Pan are leaving. Aladdin, pirates, and Rapunzel have been added. 

No Pixar, Star Wars, or marvel. But most importantly no frozen!

The dancing monkeys are staying however they will get new costumes that are not bright neon.

With all that said this really is supposed to be an improvement on the show.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More regarding Fantasmic!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/838783112490332162
> 
> Pinocchio, Snow White, and Peter Pan are leaving. Aladdin, pirates, and Rapunzel have been added.
> 
> No Pixar, Star Wars, or marvel. But most importantly no frozen!
> 
> The dancing monkeys are staying however they will get new costumes that are not bright neon.
> 
> With all that said this really is supposed to be an improvement on the show.




This is just DL Fantasmic! correct?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> This is just DL Fantasmic! correct?


Yes


----------



## Brians_myth

I'm both excited and sad at the same time; it's a weird feeling.


----------



## superme80

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks interesting.  I am excited about Pongu Pongu ... though weird they are calling those pineapple cream-cheese rolls "Lumpia" - that is the name for a Filipino pork, shrimp, and veggie spring rolls (could create some confusion)


I just informed my husband that dessert is NOT lumpia.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beginning March 11th, Rivers of Light moves to two shows a night. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-light-added-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Seaworld returns 4 rehabilitated turtles to the sea

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/seaworld-returns-four-rehabilitated-sea.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
St. Patrick's day celebration at Raglan Road from March 16-19

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ighty-st-patricks-festival-at-disney-springs/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Lin Manuel Miranda in Mary Poppins sequel
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-photos-emily-blunt-lin-manuel-miranda-set-marry-poppins-returns/



I am still expecting this to be terrible, but I love Emily Blunt and Lin Manuel Miranda.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> This is just DL Fantasmic! correct?



It's hard to say, but I would think that if it is a hit, they will likely refresh Fantasmic at DHS. My bet is it would happen ahead of Star Wars land opening.  But yes, currently there are no announced plans for DHS Fantasmic!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on Iger staying on as CEO 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ct-disney-iger-succession-20170210-story.html


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More regarding Fantasmic!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/838783112490332162
> 
> Pinocchio, Snow White, and Peter Pan are leaving. Aladdin, pirates, and Rapunzel have been added.
> 
> No Pixar, Star Wars, or marvel. But most importantly no frozen!
> 
> The dancing monkeys are staying however they will get new costumes that are not bright neon.
> 
> With all that said this really is supposed to be an improvement on the show.



Love that they are adding Aladdin and Tangled to the show. It's nice to see that they are not forgetting about the classics... And there's just not enough Tangled at the parks.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beginning March 11th, Rivers of Light moves to two shows a night.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-light-added-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



That's great. Hopefully this will alleviate some of the night-time crowds at MK.

And I agree about Indiana. I really enjoy the franchise, but it's time to let Ford go. I'd like to see them introduce a new successor in this movie, especially if his/her name isn't Shia Labeouf.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Happy Birthday to the one and only Michael Eisner!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the reimagining of the Grand Californian hotel

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the reimagining of the Grand Californian hotel
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lifornian-hotel-spa-at-the-disneyland-resort/



I find it interesting that so many of these hotels / villas they are significantly lightning up the interiors.  VGC is very, very dark in the rooms, and I wonder if they got a lot of complaints/comments about it. I don't have an issue with it (especially since it's unlikely I'll ever stay in one of those rooms) but it definitely is making the hotel rooms feel less themed.


----------



## rteetz

I can't wait to see what else they show us Thursday!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger is now on Twitter

@RobertIger


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beginning March 11th, Rivers of Light moves to two shows a night.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-light-added-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


Am I missing something or is this just March so far? I checked for June and still saw one show. Our ROL dining package said first show, so I am guessing that more will be added for the coming months?


----------



## twebber55

Capang said:


> Am I missing something or is this just March so far? I checked for June and still saw one show. Our ROL dining package said first show, so I am guessing that more will be added for the coming months?


Ours too


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Am I missing something or is this just March so far? I checked for June and still saw one show. Our ROL dining package said first show, so I am guessing that more will be added for the coming months?


March, and April I know for sure. There is no way they won't have two shows when they get to June with the Pandora and Summer crowds in full force.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Set your DVR's lots of Pandora coming!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ak-peeks-of-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Stamos is in WDW (He was on The View yesterday), and has been Disney bounding during his trip. 

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...er-disneybound-masterpiece/?cmp=smc|827719932


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joffrey's is now open

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/joff...open-in-tomorrowland-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News

Eva Green in Talks to Join “Dumbo” Cast*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Michael Kenneth Williams Joins Han Solo Movie*


----------



## MommaBerd

There's a "trailer" for Episode VIII on Facebook that is pretty convincing...had us fooled initially. Whoever put it together has some pretty good skills. Though, there are some scenes that I don't think I've seen before... Anyone else see it?


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> There's a "trailer" for Episode VIII on Facebook that is pretty convincing...had us fooled initially. Whoever put it together has some pretty good skills. Though, there are some scenes that I don't think I've seen before... Anyone else see it?


Saw it today. I was convinced until the lightsaber when I knew it was fake.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Set your DVR's lots of Pandora coming!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ak-peeks-of-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm



Hopefully they show us a sneak peak of Flight of Passage.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DisneyQueen1320

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Michael Kenneth Williams Joins Han Solo Movie*




I love him from The Wire & Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## tarak

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I love him from The Wire & Boardwalk Empire.



Please make his character whistle Farmer in the Dell at some point!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

It appears the DIS has been spammed by a rogue anti-shanghaidisneyland group...


----------



## mom2rtk

lockedoutlogic said:


> It appears the DIS has been spammed by a rogue anti-shanghaidisneyland group...



It's been going on for a week or so now. They're just later in the morning than usual today.


----------



## MommaBerd

I hope they have a bot that can clean it up. What a pain for the mods if they don't!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

It's 50% amusing/50% annoying


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I love him from The Wire & Boardwalk Empire.



Chalky white?

I like the cast of the movie...I just think there's no way the movie won't suck.  This is right up there on the list of things rabid Star Wars fans honestly never really wanted...

Messes with the entire story.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> It appears the DIS has been spammed by a rogue anti-shanghaidisneyland group...





mom2rtk said:


> It's been going on for a week or so now. They're just later in the morning than usual today.





MommaBerd said:


> I hope they have a bot that can clean it up. What a pain for the mods if they don't!





lockedoutlogic said:


> It's 50% amusing/50% annoying



I'll let you know it's not fun for any of us. It's been getting worse and worse lately. I'm going to try and see what else can be done if anything.


----------



## LSUlakes

I have no idea what yall are talking about. Either it's cleaned up before I log on, or I just dont know any better...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

This morning there was 30 threads written in Chinese jibberish


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I have no idea what yall are talking about. Either it's cleaned up before I log on, or I just dont know any better...


It is usually cleaned up as fast as we can get to it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
While not directly Disney related, Royal Caribbean announced their newest ship today. The symphony of the seas will debut for the 2018/2019 season and become the worlds largest cruise ship. In addition to that Royal will be building a new port at their private island CocoCay to hold Oasis class ships.


----------



## Spacedog1975

lockedoutlogic said:


> Chalky white?
> 
> I like the cast of the movie...I just think there's no way the movie won't suck.  This is right up there on the list of things rabid Star Wars fans honestly never really wanted...
> 
> Messes with the entire story.



I don't like the idea of recasting existing characters, even as younger versions.  That said, they've been 2 for 2 with Star Wars films for me, so I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt. 

Much like until they make a bad Marvel movie, I'll line up no matter what I think of the property. 

If you don't think either of these things is enough of an accomplishment, just take a look at the Snyderverse over at WB.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> While not directly Disney related, Royal Caribbean announced their newest ship today. The symphony of the seas will debut for the 2018/2019 season and become the worlds largest cruise ship. In addition to that Royal will be building a new port at their private island CocoCay to hold Oasis class ships.



When it comes to cruise ships, bigger is just NOT better to me; I don't want to be on a floating city. But obviously there are LOTS of people who feel differently from me...


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> When it comes to cruise ships, bigger is just NOT better to me; I don't want to be on a floating city. But obviously there are LOTS of people who feel differently from me...


I've never been on a cruise but I think I would prefer the larger ship to the smaller ship. In the case of Royal they have huge ships and then small ships so you have a lot of options.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I've never been on a cruise but I think I would prefer the larger ship to the smaller ship. In the case of Royal they have huge ships and then small ships so you have a lot of options.



Once you are, you'll realize that huge volumes of people may enable more attractions, but they make everything harder and longer to do (getting on board, getting food at a buffet, getting back to the ship after being in port, finding a seat for a show or at the bar, etc).  There is a "happy medium" number that gives enough attractions without being insanity...


----------



## Spacedog1975

I have not yet been on a cruise, but I don't want to be on any ship so large that it can't be managed properly.
I've seen videos on Discovery Channel type documentaries with such ships being blown by the wind because they have too much surface area on one side.
Hopefully there is an engineering solution for such a thing.


----------



## crazy4wdw

WDWNT discovered permits which were filed with the South Florida Water Management District which indicate an overlook will be built on Hourglass Lake, between Pop Century and AoA - maybe a supporting structure for the gondola system?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...erlook-built-pop-century-tied-gondola-system/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> WDWNT discovered permits which were filed with the South Florida Water Management District which indicate an overlook will be built on Hourglass Lake, between Pop Century and AoA - maybe a supporting structure for the gondola system?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...erlook-built-pop-century-tied-gondola-system/


Actually they were discovered by @DanBoris first on wdwmagic.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> I have not yet been on a cruise, but I don't want to be on any ship so large that it can't be managed properly.
> I've seen videos on Discovery Channel type documentaries with such ships being blown by the wind because they have too much surface area on one side.
> Hopefully there is an engineering solution for such a thing.


My uncle is a big time cruiser on royal. He routinely sails on the big ships such as the Oasis or Allure. He's never mentioned anything about that being a problem.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Once you are, you'll realize that huge volumes of people may enable more attractions, but they make everything harder and longer to do (getting on board, getting food at a buffet, getting back to the ship after being in port, finding a seat for a show or at the bar, etc).  There is a "happy medium" number that gives enough attractions without being insanity...


That is true. I do eventually want to go on a cruise. A lot of people seem to rave about the Oasis and Allure though in terms of how good they are. Sometimes service is an issue but overall most seem very pleased with the bigger ships.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> That is true. I do eventually want to go on a cruise. A lot of people seem to rave about the Oasis and Allure though in terms of how good they are. Sometimes service is an issue but overall most seem very pleased with the bigger ships.



Yes, same here. I went on one many years ago but I'm guessing it's probably now considered one of their smaller ships. I'd love to try DCL too but it's so pricey.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yes, same here. I went on one many years ago but I'm guessing it's probably now considered one of their smaller ships. I'd love to try DCL too but it's so pricey.


Compared to other cruise lines yes DCL is incredibly pricey but I've never heard someone complain about offerings and service on a Disney ship.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permit for GOTG mission breakout had name GOTG mission breakdown
> 
> http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2017-00894



Typo?  Or clever foreshadowing?


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Typo?  Or clever foreshadowing?


Could be both?


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> Yes, same here. I went on one many years ago but I'm guessing it's probably now considered one of their smaller ships. I'd love to try DCL too but it's so pricey.



Slightly OT - but we did a single 5-day DCL cruise, and while enjoyed it very much thought it was very pricey. It was on the Wonder which is one of the smaller (older) ships. The ships always felt very crowded to me, especially the pool areas. But when we got to Castaway Cay I couldn't help but notice that the place seemed very uncrowded. When I asked about it, it was pointed out to me that they had to expand Castaway Cay to accommodate the larger ships, so when the small ships are there it makes it seem very uncrowded. In my view, it was a good sales pitch to stick to the smaller ships, and CC day was by far our favorite part of the cruise. 

Even more OT - Ironic that our favorite part of the cruise was on land? It was actually possibly this cruise that triggered us to buy into DVC (resale) when we realized how much more we liked staying at a Disney "resort" (i.e Castaway Cay) than we did going on a Disney cruise ship. We bought DVC about 6 weeks after the cruise. No plans to do anothe cruise anytime soon.


----------



## mom2rtk

lockedoutlogic said:


> This morning there was 30 threads written in Chinese jibberish



It was a lot more than 30. I subscribe to the TPAS forum with email notifications on new threads. It was probably more than 100. And that's not the first time this week.


----------



## DanBoris

crazy4wdw said:


> WDWNT discovered permits which were filed with the South Florida Water Management District which indicate an overlook will be built on Hourglass Lake, between Pop Century and AoA - maybe a supporting structure for the gondola system?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...erlook-built-pop-century-tied-gondola-system/



I don't buy their idea that this might be a bridge from the middle of the lake to the north end, there are just to many reasons that doesn't make sense. Having the gondola station at the bridge makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> It was a lot more than 30. I subscribe to the TPAS forum with email notifications on new threads. It was probably more than 100. And that's not the first time this week.


It's been ongoing for a over a week now.


----------



## Ai12gani

rteetz said:


> It's been ongoing for a over a week now.



I'm pretty sure its been going on for a few months at least. Every once and a while I'll see some foreign langauge writing as a thread or 2(more like 6), usually before most if the Americans wake up due to time zones. But yeah it has been more prominent lately.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> Compared to other cruise lines yes DCL is incredibly pricey but I've never heard someone complain about offerings and service on a Disney ship.



Its more expensive because there is no gambling on the Disney ships. They have to make up the money somewhere, plus it is Disney.


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> This morning there was 30 threads written in Chinese jibberish


I've been getting notified in my inbox because I "watch" this forum - over 100 today, and almost that many every morning for about the last week or so....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Spacedog1975 said:


> I don't like the idea of recasting existing characters, even as younger versions.  That said, they've been 2 for 2 with Star Wars films for me, so I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Much like until they make a bad Marvel movie, I'll line up no matter what I think of the property.
> 
> If you don't think either of these things is enough of an accomplishment, just take a look at the Snyderverse over at WB.



They are 1-0 with an abstention...

#3 is the doozy...no rehash is gonna work this time


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I've been getting notified in my inbox because I "watch" this forum - over 100 today, and almost that many every morning for about the last week or so....



I'd unclick that if I were you


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Actually they were discovered by @DanBoris first on wdwmagic.


Thanks for the clarification.   WDWNT should have given credit to the poster - Glad you cleared it up.


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> Compared to other cruise lines yes DCL is incredibly pricey but I've never heard someone complain about offerings and service on a Disney ship.



First ever and only cruise was on DCL Dream a few years ago.  Recently booked the Allure for April 2018, so I'll report back in and let you know my thoughts!


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> Slightly OT - but we did a single 5-day DCL cruise, and while enjoyed it very much thought it was very pricey. It was on the Wonder which is one of the smaller (older) ships. The ships always felt very crowded to me, especially the pool areas. But when we got to Castaway Cay I couldn't help but notice that the place seemed very uncrowded. When I asked about it, it was pointed out to me that they had to expand Castaway Cay to accommodate the larger ships, so when the small ships are there it makes it seem very uncrowded. In my view, it was a good sales pitch to stick to the smaller ships, and CC day was by far our favorite part of the cruise.
> 
> Even more OT - Ironic that our favorite part of the cruise was on land? It was actually possibly this cruise that triggered us to buy into DVC (resale) when we realized how much more we liked staying at a Disney "resort" (i.e Castaway Cay) than we did going on a Disney cruise ship. We bought DVC about 6 weeks after the cruise. No plans to do anothe cruise anytime soon.


Enjoyed your review.  I've been wanting to do a Disney cruise since the cruise line was started - being a Disney geek and all.  I'm doing a short three day cruise in about 2 months just so I can experience what its like. Now if I to schedule a visit to Disneyland at some point.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

My last 2 cruises were a 5 night in the celebrity constellation and a 4 night we on the Disney dream....

It's hard to compare apples to oranges...but I'm 100% sure that the celebrity was better in value and quality


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Just started a comprehensive overview thread of today's TWDC shareholders meeting. 

Walt Disney Company Annual Shareholder Meeting


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Just started a comprehensive overview thread of today's TWDC shareholders meeting.
> 
> Walt Disney Company Annual Shareholder Meeting



Interesting...though recently these have been run like a North Korean election.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More info on Star Wars Galactic Nights

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...star-wars-galactic-nights-happening-april-14/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More info on Star Wars Galactic Nights
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...star-wars-galactic-nights-happening-april-14/



That really doesn't sound like so much fun.  Makes me miss sww though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That really doesn't sound like so much fun.  Makes me miss sww though.



Without looking that up...let me guess:

High priced "premium" event that was obviously thrown together and doesn't differ greatly from what a normal day/night park schedule would/should contain?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> St. Patrick's day celebration at Raglan Road from March 16-19
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ighty-st-patricks-festival-at-disney-springs/



Oh for a quick trip.


----------



## SaharanTea

lockedoutlogic said:


> Without looking that up...let me guess:
> 
> High priced "premium" event that was obviously thrown together and doesn't differ greatly from what a normal day/night park schedule would/should contain?



I've never done a hard ticket event, but this one seems like the most sparsely upgraded one I've read about.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> Without looking that up...let me guess:
> 
> High priced "premium" event that was obviously thrown together and doesn't differ greatly from what a normal day/night park schedule would/should contain?



Pretty much.  Don't forget photo backdrops and themed food.  Bb-8 will debut that night... But if I read it right he'll start regular meets the next day anyway.

I'd much rather attend the 501st bash that same night.  They've got weird Al.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
runDisney has moved the Star Wars Light side marathon weekend registration to a later date TBD. 

https://twitter.com/rundisney/status/839588942076866562


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Don't forget to tune in to ABC tomorrow!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-inside-look-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Celebration is skipping 2018 and coming back in 2019. 

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...-until-2019-skipping-2018#BkdPjPZAjhkMgpxq.99


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> runDisney has moved the Star Wars Light side marathon weekend registration to a later date TBD.
> 
> https://twitter.com/rundisney/status/839588942076866562



Last time this happened RunDisney completely switched around the Wine and Dine from a night race to a morning race and added the challenge.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Last time this happened RunDisney completely switched around the Wine and Dine from a night race to a morning race and added the challenge.


Yep, its appearing the challenge is being renamed the resistance challenge. I am quite interested as I planned on doing this race weekend.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Yep, its appearing the challenge is being renamed the resistance challenge. I am quite interested as I planned on doing this race weekend.



Ugh the Resistance? I like Rebel Challenge better. 

When I think Resistance I think vivre le resistance, not Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh the Resistance? I like Rebel Challenge better.
> 
> When I think Resistance I think vivre le resistance, not Star Wars.


I just want my coast to coast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai hits 8 million guests 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/shanghai-disneyland-welcomes-almost-8-million-guests/


----------



## bmalonef45

lockedoutlogic said:


> My last 2 cruises were a 5 night in the celebrity constellation and a 4 night we on the Disney dream....
> 
> It's hard to compare apples to oranges...but I'm 100% sure that the celebrity was better in value and quality



While we've never traveled on Celebrity we have done Carnival and Royal Caribbean (both older smaller ships) and while they are both much less expensive the quality and experience was not comparable. We will be going on our 5th DCL trip in June and I have to admit for the entire family DCL may have priced themselves out of our range but we'll see. Its hard to justify twice the price or more for sure. But we still love our Disney Cruises!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

bmalonef45 said:


> While we've never traveled on Celebrity we have done Carnival and Royal Caribbean (both older smaller ships) and while they are both much less expensive the quality and experience was not comparable. We will be going on our 5th DCL trip in June and I have to admit for the entire family DCL may have priced themselves out of our range but we'll see. Its hard to justify twice the price or more for sure. But we still love our Disney Cruises!



By your own admission: you're comparing apples to grapefruits


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai hits 8 million guests
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/shanghai-disneyland-welcomes-almost-8-million-guests/



Pretty good for a country with 1.9 billion people


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Pretty good for a country with 1.9 billion people


It's doing better than Hong Kong...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's doing better than Hong Kong...



Another bad idea that doesn't get nearly as much press as euro or shanghai...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Another bad idea that doesn't get nearly as much press as euro or shanghai...


DLP did get some press today. Someone asked for some background into the buyout. Iger said they feel in order to turn around DLP and make it more profitable they need to be in full ownership/control.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> DLP did get some press today. Someone asked for some background into the buyout. Iger said they feel in order to turn around DLP and make it more profitable they need to be in full ownership/control.



Translation:  we've spent 25 years begging everyone we can find to invest in this thing hoping the crowds will come without having to pump billions of our own money into it...and we ran out of options...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Projections say Beauty and The Beast is going to do incredibly well. 

http://deadline.com/2017/03/beauty-...in-america-civil-war-finding-dory-1202038233/


----------



## bbmassey

I really enjoy listening to podcasts on my way to work.  Fridays are my "non-career" days and I typically listen to sports podcasts.  I want to add some Disney to the mix.  What are some of the best Disney podcasts out there?  If anyone would know, it would certainly be this crew.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## twebber55

bbmassey said:


> I really enjoy listening to podcasts on my way to work.  Fridays are my "non-career" days and I typically listen to sports podcasts.  I want to add some Disney to the mix.  What are some of the best Disney podcasts out there?  If anyone would know, it would certainly be this crew.  Thanks in advance!


The Dis unplugged
Disney Dish with Len testa and Jim Hill
Radio Harambe 
to name a few


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Enjoyed your review.  I've been wanting to do a Disney cruise since the cruise line was started - being a Disney geek and all.  I'm doing a short three day cruise in about 2 months just so I can experience what its like. Now if I to schedule a visit to Disneyland at some point.



enjoy your cruise!   We have our first cruise booked for next Feb - on the Wonder (though, it just got totally redone so has most of the features of the newer ships at this point).  We have 3 small kids so even though it is pricey it really seems like the best option for us with the great kids clubs, etc.

The RCL and some others look really cool but seem more geared towards adults or at least older kids

Oh, and definitely support you making a pilgrimage to Disneyland at some point.  To be honest, I found I prefer WDW after out trip but still hits you in the Disney Feels to know you are walking where Walt walked and to see the light on in his apartment, etc.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> By your own admission: you're comparing apples to grapefruits



Which are which - I love apples but hate grapefruits!!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Projections say Beauty and The Beast is going to do incredibly well.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/03/beauty-...in-america-civil-war-finding-dory-1202038233/



I don't need to look at numbers to guess $1 billion is a lock...but I am feeling underwhelmed. I keep watching the previews thinking.."I've already seen this movie done near perfectly - at best this is probably a not-as-good version of a movie that already exists." Oh well, I'm a certain I am in the minority on that one.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I don't need to look at numbers to guess $1 billion is a lock...but I am feeling underwhelmed. I keep watching the previews thinking.."I've already seen this movie done near perfectly - at best this is probably a not-as-good version of a movie that already exists." Oh well, I'm a certain I am in the minority on that one.



You're not alone.  I already have tickets but I'm feeling apprehensive.

I love Emma Watson but she doesn't seem to be a great singer and honestly... She doesn't seem like a good fit for Belle to me.

I guess we'll see.  I have a feeling the movie will be a one and done for me, even though the animated is one of my fav Disney films.


----------



## MommaBerd

I doubt we'll see it in the theater. I'm not a fan of this animation to live action trend...


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I don't need to look at numbers to guess $1 billion is a lock...but I am feeling underwhelmed. I keep watching the previews thinking.."I've already seen this movie done near perfectly - at best this is probably a not-as-good version of a movie that already exists." Oh well, I'm a certain I am in the minority on that one.



The preview we saw at One Man's Dream didn't give me high hopes.

I don't know if what we saw was a different cut than what will be the theatrical version, but it seemed very choppy the way it was edited.  Towards the end of "Belle" they did a hard cut to the reprise, and she was wearing a cardigan or sweater or something and my fiance and I looked at each other and we asked, "where did that come from?".  

When the musical number ended, instead of doing a cut from the aerial shot to a ground shot, they stayed with the aerial while Gaston started talking to Belle.  "Cool" I thought, "Maybe they'll do is nice long take as the camera pans back down to the ground while following Gaston and Belle walking through the town".  

Immediately a hard cut back to the ground.  

It seemed really disjointed.  Again though, perhaps this was a different cut than what the theatrical version is going to be v0v


----------



## TwoMisfits

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're not alone.  I already have tickets but I'm feeling apprehensive.
> 
> I love Emma Watson but she doesn't seem to be a great singer and honestly... She doesn't seem like a good fit for Belle to me.
> 
> I guess we'll see.  I have a feeling the movie will be a one and done for me, even though the animated is one of my fav Disney films.



You can easily return the tickets and wait it out.  Atom was very easy to work with on a return...I'm betting Fandango is, too...


----------



## Spacedog1975

lockedoutlogic said:


> Pretty good for a country with 1.9 billion people



This might have some impact:

The survey found that in 2012, the households in the top 5 percent income bracket earned 23 percent of China’s total household income. The households in the lowest 5 percent accounted for just 0.1 percent of total income. Average annual income for a family in 2012 was 13,000 renminbi, or about $2,100.

*Survey in China Shows a Wide Gap in Income - nytimes.com*
www.nytimes.com/2013/07/20/world/asia/survey-in-china-shows-wide-income-gap.html


----------



## SJMajor67

GMA Pandora preview! I can't embed videos from twitter so the link is below! 

https://twitter.com/GMA/status/839837213982609409


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I don't need to look at numbers to guess $1 billion is a lock...but I am feeling underwhelmed. I keep watching the previews thinking.."I've already seen this movie done near perfectly - at best this is probably a not-as-good version of a movie that already exists." Oh well, I'm a certain I am in the minority on that one.


I've come to the conclusion that in no way is this going to be as good as the animated original. I'm still going to see it and will judge it as a live action after that.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> GMA Pandora preview! I can't embed videos from twitter so the link is below!
> 
> https://twitter.com/GMA/status/839837213982609409


I'm beyond excited for this. It looks incredible. This also gave us our first look inside flight of passage.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TwoMisfits said:


> You can easily return the tickets and wait it out.  Atom was very easy to work with on a return...I'm betting Fandango is, too...



Oh I still want to see it. I see most movies. I used to work at a theater and got free movies so seeing everything became a habit.

I'm just worried I won't like it too much.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> I'm beyond excited for this. It looks incredible. This also gave us our first look inside flight of passage.



The seating isn't anything I thought. Is it rows? I thought I read it was 2 person seating?
Either way, I am beyond excited, and I didn't even care for the movie.. 
My 5 year old watched with me, and insists he is going on it.


----------



## MommaBerd

Very clever of them to have the reporter's audio even though they couldn't provide the visual...sounded like she was really having fun!


----------



## rteetz

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> The seating isn't anything I thought. Is it rows? I thought I read it was 2 person seating?
> Either way, I am beyond excited, and I didn't even care for the movie..
> My 5 year old watched with me, and insists he is going on it.


It's always been rows and was never supposed to be 2 person seating. There are three levels of rows and 4 theaters.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Legoland Shanghai set to open in 2022

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/society/Legoland-park-planned/shdaily.shtml


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney Fantasy is set to get an ice cream shop during their upcoming dry dock.

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/839855471649509376


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Other enhancements to the Disney Fantasy include luxury shopping like Tiffany & Co. as well as Star Wars command post in the Oceaneers club.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-fantasy/?CMP=SOC-TWITTER20170309151005


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Festival of the Fantasy made its debut in 2014


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> I've come to the conclusion that in no way is this going to be as good as the animated original. I'm still going to see it and will judge it as a live action after that.



I feel that things like this should be based on their own merits.  I think it's OK to say "the original did THIS better" or something similar AFTER seeing it.  But you shouldn't go into it thinking it's automatically an inferior product because you have an attachment to the original.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I feel that things like this should be based on their own merits.  I think it's OK to say "the original did THIS better" or something similar AFTER seeing it.  But you shouldn't go into it thinking it's automatically an inferior product because you have an attachment to the original.


That's a good point but I still feel it won't top the original. I may very well love it, I'm just trying to keep my expectations in check.


----------



## Pawpsicle

mikepizzo said:


> The preview we saw at One Man's Dream didn't give me high hopes.
> 
> I don't know if what we saw was a different cut than what will be the theatrical version, but it seemed very choppy the way it was edited.  Towards the end of "Belle" they did a hard cut to the reprise, and she was wearing a cardigan or sweater or something and my fiance and I looked at each other and we asked, "where did that come from?".
> 
> When the musical number ended, instead of doing a cut from the aerial shot to a ground shot, they stayed with the aerial while Gaston started talking to Belle.  "Cool" I thought, "Maybe they'll do is nice long take as the camera pans back down to the ground while following Gaston and Belle walking through the town".
> 
> Immediately a hard cut back to the ground.
> 
> It seemed really disjointed.  Again though, perhaps this was a different cut than what the theatrical version is going to be v0v



Completely agree! We saw the preview a couple days ago, and the cardigan part was so odd. One second she's singing in the town and the next second she's up on a hill wearing the cardigan. She sure can run fast!


----------



## jlundeen

Reddog1134 said:


> I feel that things like this should be based on their own merits.  I think it's OK to say "the original did THIS better" or something similar AFTER seeing it.  But you shouldn't go into it thinking it's automatically an inferior product because you have an attachment to the original.


Well, I'm not sure I can agree with this...my most cherished memory from childhood was going to see Dumbo with my parents...then when my children were small, we all gathered around the TV to watch the VHS version, and I cried at the same spots (yep - Mom locked up, Baby Dumbo comes to see her...)  Just hearing the song "Baby Mine" makes me sniff....  There is no way that a live version of Dumbo can even come close to my memories...so much more than a simple technical and objective review of a movie - it's part of my life.

As Adam from "Mythbusters" says, "I reject your reality and substitute my own..."


----------



## pepperandchips

bbmassey said:


> I really enjoy listening to podcasts on my way to work.  Fridays are my "non-career" days and I typically listen to sports podcasts.  I want to add some Disney to the mix.  What are some of the best Disney podcasts out there?  If anyone would know, it would certainly be this crew.  Thanks in advance!





twebber55 said:


> The Dis unplugged
> Disney Dish with Len testa and Jim Hill
> Radio Harambe
> to name a few



Also Wedway Radio - great history segments. If you don't already listen to Connecting with Walt you should immediately, and I also love Michael's history segments on the DIS unplugged Disneyland edition.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think that is the issue with all these remakes Disney is doing.

I don't think anyone can argue that Disney is making these films just for artistic merit. They were green lit because the originals made a lot of money and they want these live action versions to make a lot of money.

Which is really the problem, everything is based off the originals, including audience good will towards the product name. So of course it is going to be compared to the original. 

I do wonder if this is just going to be a vicious cycle and if Disney would ever dare remake an animated version of the animated version. Or maybe 15 years from now they'll just start over and do another live action re-imagining of Cinderella then so forth.


----------



## mikeamizzle

The Cameron interview on The View just now was a bit of a dud, most of the conversation revolving around Titanic plot theories.. They are about to play the walk through that he did with Whoopi now, should be interesting.

Update: Just aired, it showed a lot more footage of the environment / Navi river journey than I have seen yet from any of the ads. Very interesting! I'm sure it will be online momentarily.


----------



## rteetz

I don't know if I have ever been this excited for a Disney attraction


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I don't know if I have ever been this excited for a Disney attraction


Ya know, I really wasn't excited about this project when they first announced it - not really a big fan of the movie, and just didn't see the connection.

Now, I have to say I'm really looking forward to seeing it during our trip this fall...I think we need to devote a lot more time to AK this time around.  I'm sure it will still be pretty crowded even after being open for several months, but from the videos, it will be worth the hassle of the crowds.


----------



## HuskieJohn

********** said:


> I don't need to look at numbers to guess $1 billion is a lock...but I am feeling underwhelmed. I keep watching the previews thinking.."I've already seen this movie done near perfectly - at best this is probably a not-as-good version of a movie that already exists." Oh well, I'm a certain I am in the minority on that one.



Nope...I was really excited for this movie but the more trailers/TV spots & pictures I see, I am coming to the same feeling of already seen this and its not even close to being as "magical" as I thought it would be.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> I don't know if I have ever been this excited for a Disney attraction



My favorite thing about today is all the oohs and ahh were getting from the people who thought Avatar was stupid and not a great fit for AK... I know you've been on board and so have I... literally since day 1.  People are finally seeing that Disney has still got it!  Let's hope the inside and rides match level of what's outside!!!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

HuskieJohn said:


> Nope...I was really excited for this movie but the more trailers/TV spots & pictures I see, I am coming to the same feeling of already seen this and its not even close to being as "magical" as I thought it would be.



See, this is the almost exact opposite feelings that I've had, which is interesting. When they announced the movie originally, I was super not having it and really upset. Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorites and I didn't want to see it ruined. Additionally, I LOVE Emma Watson but was convinced it was a very poor casting choice. She just wasn't "Belle" in my opinion. However, as more and more ads were released, and the preview showed in DCA, I've gone from hating the thought of it, to cautiously optimistic. I actually have thought the ads/preview so far are decent. Obviously it won't be the same, but hey, I loved the Jungle Book!


----------



## jade1

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> See, this is the almost exact opposite feelings that I've had, which is interesting. When they announced the movie originally, I was super not having it and really upset. Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorites and I didn't want to see it ruined. Additionally, I LOVE Emma Watson but was convinced it was a very poor casting choice. She just wasn't "Belle" in my opinion. However, as more and more ads were released, and the preview showed in DCA, I've gone from hating the thought of it, to cautiously optimistic. I actually have thought the ads/preview so far are decent. Obviously it won't be the same, but hey, I loved the Jungle Book!



I'm still unsure of the results. Our XDX for next week has only sold a handful of tickets so far. I think FA was long sold out there if I remember, as an example.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> I don't know if I have ever been this excited for a Disney attraction



Still can't work up much interest for this. The river ride looks like a glow-in-the-dark El Rio Del Tiempo.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



It looks like a good snack. Does anyone know the price of these and how many you get per order?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> It looks like a good snack. Does anyone know the price of these and how many you get per order?


Nope, that likely won't come out until it opens.


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Still can't work up much interest for this. The river ride looks like a glow-in-the-dark El Rio Del Tiempo.


It's showcasing the bioluminescence which yes is a lot of black lighting and such. There are also screens in use for things like the wolf creature. This ride also features the incredible Navi AA.


----------



## TwoMisfits

BigRed98 said:


> It looks like a good snack. Does anyone know the price of these and how many you get per order?



Isn't this taking the main part of the Yak and Yeti dessert and just putting it in a roll vs a wonton?  I'm not sure how "out-of-this-world" this qualifies as...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Isn't this taking the main part of the Yak and Yeti dessert and just putting it in a roll vs a wonton?  I'm not sure how "out-of-this-world" this qualifies as...


I believe it is still a wonton type wrap. It's filled with Pineapple and Cream Cheese though.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I believe it is still a wonton type wrap. It's filled with Pineapple and Cream Cheese though.



Right, that's my point...this exact dish, minus the ice cream and honey vanilla drizzle, is already in the park - why hype a lesser version for your "out of this world" signature dessert?  All they did was probably throw the pineapple in the blender with the cream cheese...

Yak and Yeti - Fried Wontons - Skewers of fresh pineapple and cream cheese wontons, vanilla ice cream, honey vanilla drizzle


----------



## andyw715

jlundeen said:


> Ya know, I really wasn't excited about this project when they first announced it - not really a big fan of the movie, and just didn't see the connection.
> 
> Now, I have to say I'm really looking forward to seeing it during our trip this fall...I think we need to devote a lot more time to AK this time around.  I'm sure it will still be pretty crowded even after being open for several months, but from the videos, it will be worth the hassle of the crowds.



Me to.  I saw the movie when it first came out and thought it was alright.

But I think in an of itself (what we've seen here on these shows) is enough to attract many visitors such as my self.  And it looks cool enough to stand on its own even if you don't know the back story of the movie.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Me to.  I saw the movie when it first came out and thought it was alright.
> 
> But I think in an of itself (what we've seen here on these shows) is enough to attract many visitors such as my self.  And it looks cool enough to stand on its own even if you don't know the back story of the movie.


Exactly. If you watch the video with Cameron and Whoopi, this land is set long after the existing movies and potential sequels. You really don't need to watch the movies to enjoy this land.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> It's always been rows and was never supposed to be 2 person seating. There are three levels of rows and 4 theaters.


Somewhere it was mentioned previously here that it was 2 person.  Looks more like Soarin than I was hoping for.  Still excited, though!!


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> Somewhere it was mentioned previously here that it was 2 person.  Looks more like Soarin than I was hoping for.  Still excited, though!!


When WDWNT leaked a supposed photo of the ride system two people were seen in the photo which led to that. If you look at that photo and then what we saw today they do not appear to be the same ride systems.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> When WDWNT leaked a supposed photo of the ride system two people were seen in the photo which led to that. If you look at that photo and then what we saw today they do not appear to be the same ride systems.


That's right- I'm remembering the photo and discussion following. They sure *don't* look the same!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cars 3 character revealed including one played by Kerry Washington

http://movieweb.com/cars-3-new-characters-voice-cast-poster/


----------



## circus4u

Interesting read here.  Can't help but think of Disney Springs while reading it.
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/09/inv...an-outfitters-ceo/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> It's showcasing the bioluminescence which yes is a lot of black lighting and such. There are also screens in use for things like the wolf creature. This ride also features the incredible Navi AA.



I hope it works for longer than Disco Yeti.


----------



## BJ7644

rteetz said:


> I don't know if I have ever been this excited for a Disney attraction



Gotta say seeing the mountains from a ground perspective is much more impressive than the ariel views during the process. Love the waterfalls as well!

We were kinda planning on doing all the other theme parks on our next Florida trip in 2018 and skipping Disney. We had some doubts and weren't fully committed to it, but Pandora didn't remotely factor in as we aren't Avatar fans. I figured it would be a nice area and good rides but it could wait another 3 or 4 years. But now I think my husband knows that I know that he knows I'll have another Disney binder by the end of week 

Edited to change the year. Doh!


----------



## amcc

Redcon1 said:


> Still can't work up much interest for this. The river ride looks like a glow-in-the-dark El Rio Del Tiempo.



Yes! And, the creatures all seem creepy.  Still optimistic about it, though.


----------



## jlundeen

amcc said:


> Yes! And, the creatures all seem creepy.  Still optimistic about it, though.


I don't think it's supposed to be a really soft and cuddly place...more of a wild, alien land with plants and animals we aren't familiar with...

When I think "creepy" - the first thing that comes to mind at Disney is the clown pool at Boardwalk. I dislike even walking past it....that's creepy....HA HA HA


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Chapek assures guests that Disney is working to exceed expectations with GOTG Mission Breakout

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...s-guardians-galaxy-mission-breakout/98870354/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Changes coming to the Disney Fantasy Cruise Ship:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...citing-new-experiences-on-the-disney-fantasy/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Changes coming to the Disney Fantasy Cruise Ship:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...citing-new-experiences-on-the-disney-fantasy/


Discussion always makes things get lost. I posted this earlier


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Discussion always makes things get lost. I posted this earlier


Sorry!  I try to go back several pages just to be sure the info has not already been posted, missed it.

 I'm on the 5/17 cruise so I'll will be one of the first passengers to experience the changes.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Sorry!  I try to go back several pages just to be sure the info has not already been posted, missed it.
> 
> I'm on the 5/17 cruise so I'll will be one of the first passengers to experience the changes.


No worries it happens. 

You'll be able to report back on how the changes are!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Exactly. If you watch the video with Cameron and Whoopi, this land is set long after the existing movies and potential sequels. You really don't need to watch the movies to enjoy this land.



I agree. This could have been built even if the movies never existed IMO.

Course then somebody would say they should make a movie out of this.


----------



## jlundeen

jade1 said:


> I agree. This could have been built even if the movies never existed IMO.
> 
> Course then somebody would say they should make a movie out of this.


Probably first an animated one, then they would release it as a live action remake.


----------



## linzbear

Excuse me while I pick my jaw off the floor - those beautiful bioluminescent floors.  I've never seen avatar, but I was always excited for the land because I love fantasy and bioluminescence.  Hoping that the rumors of a soft opening weeks ahead of the opening date are true!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New image from inside Pandora and description of the land

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...rld-of-avatar-and-description-of-the-land.htm


----------



## jade1

jlundeen said:


> Probably first an animated one, then they would release it as a live action remake.



Nice one. Actually it was kinda animated. The land is live action though.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Projections say Beauty and The Beast is going to do incredibly well.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/03/beauty-...in-america-civil-war-finding-dory-1202038233/



All shows thursday through sunday opening weekend are sold out here.


----------



## saskdw

jaxonp said:


> My favorite thing about today is all the oohs and ahh were getting from the people who thought Avatar was stupid and not a great fit for AK... I know you've been on board and so have I... literally since day 1.  People are finally seeing that Disney has still got it!  Let's hope the inside and rides match level of what's outside!!!



All I have to say is "Where all the haters at now?!?!" 

Obviously can't say for sure until I see it in person, but it looks like Disney has actually found away to top Universal's Harry Potter for total immersion!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> No worries it happens.
> 
> You'll be able to report back on how the changes are!


Will do!  The Star Wars update to the Oceaneer Club looks cool, unfortunately I'm just a few years over the age criteria to enter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is casting for live action Aladdin

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...s-984892?utm_source=twitter&utm_source=Direct


----------



## DIS-OH

So...did anyone else have this reaction to the live action Beauty and the Beast preview?

Belle wearing dress, apron and sweater, runs to the top of a hill with mountains in the background.  She throws her arms out, spins around and...wait...what???...shouldn't she be singing "the hills are alive with the sound of music"...oops, wrong movie.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DIS-OH said:


> So...did anyone else have this reaction to the live action Beauty and the Beast preview?
> 
> Belle wearing dress, apron and sweater, runs to the top of a hill with mountains in the background.  She throws her arms out, spins around and...wait...what???...shouldn't she be singing "the hills are alive with the sound of music"...oops, wrong movie.



YES!!!! My husband and I both thought this!


----------



## luisov

The land is very impressive indeed. The mountains will look amazing from a guest's perspective. I hope that the river ride is much more than just another Small World type of system. They have so many patents for enhanced versions of the boat ride system that they haven't used so far.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> The land is very impressive indeed. The mountains will look amazing from a guest's perspective. I hope that the river ride is much more than just another Small World type of system. They have so many patents for enhanced versions of the boat ride system that they haven't used so far.


The track we could see from aerials looks to be a bit different than a simple small world ride system but I agree.


----------



## DIS-OH

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> YES!!!! My husband and I both thought this!




Oh, good!  It wasn't just us!   I actually started singing it under my breath, causing my mom an daughter to burst out laughing!  They were thinking it was familiar, too!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Look at these beauties! The backlot tour trams at the dump...

https://twitter.com/orlparkpass/status/839991957942329344


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An interesting article on Beauty and the Beast

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/08/...on-gamble.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=2


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
One Year from today, March 9th, 2018 Wreck It Ralph 2 opens in theaters.


----------



## DIS-OH

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An interesting article on Beauty and the Beast
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/08/...on-gamble.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=2





Well, there it is!  An intentional homage to The Sound of Music!  And, I got it!  Feeling pretty smart tonight!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is casting for live action Aladdin
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...s-984892?utm_source=twitter&utm_source=Direct



That is interesting. They're actually going to cast middle eastern actors for Aladdin and Jasmine. I think it will be very rare if they go with all unknown actors. Good for Disney.


----------



## H.Lipps

rteetz said:


>


How do people get the music if the land isn't even open??


----------



## rteetz

H.Lipps said:


> How do people get the music if the land isn't even open??


Well this might not be official but otherwise it could very well leaked. The Rivers of Light sound track did leak before the show opened.


----------



## H.Lipps

rteetz said:


> Well this might not be official but otherwise it could very well leaked. The Rivers of Light sound track did leak before the show opened.


Oh interesting! I had no idea, just curious


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is casting for live action Aladdin
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...s-984892?utm_source=twitter&utm_source=Direct



I'm open minded about these live-action remakes. The thing with Aladdin is that, unlike with most voice actors out there, you simply can't replace Robin Williams, and Disney knows it. I wonder if they'd be willing to re-use his dialogues. Walt Disney Animation has hours worth of footage from Robin's recording sessions, but who knows. At the end of the day it would be kind of weird.


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Kidcot Garden Stop Field Guide Now Available at Epcot*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on the voice actress behind Minnie Mouse

http://variety.com/2017/tv/features/voice-actress-russi-taylor-minnie-mouse-mickey-1202005488/


----------



## MommaBerd

luisov said:


> I'm open minded about these live-action remakes. The thing with Aladdin is that, unlike with most voice actors out there, you simply can't replace Robin Williams, and Disney knows it. I wonder if they'd be willing to re-use his dialogues. Walt Disney Animation has hours worth of footage from Robin's recording sessions, but who knows. At the end of the day it would be kind of weird.



There will never be another Genie like Robin Williams, no doubt. That being said, DH and I saw Aladdin in Disneyland  in 2015, and the actor who played Genie was superb! He did a great job of capturing the spirit of the original Genie, but he also made it his own. He was so good that I didn't really miss Robin Williams' version.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

How long before something opens does Disney do a "soft opening"??


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Article on the voice actress behind Minnie Mouse
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/features/voice-actress-russi-taylor-minnie-mouse-mickey-1202005488/


What a sweet story!


----------



## rteetz

ddluvsdisney said:


> How long before something opens does Disney do a "soft opening"??


I've heard it could be relatively soon but we don't know for sure.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Madteaparty001

TheMaxRebo said:


> enjoy your cruise!   We have our first cruise booked for next Feb - on the Wonder (though, it just got totally redone so has most of the features of the newer ships at this point).  We have 3 small kids so even though it is pricey it really seems like the best option for us with the great kids clubs, etc.
> 
> The RCL and some others look really cool but seem more geared towards adults or at least older kids



Just got off the Oasis, the ship was great, never felt crowded (even at the pools), but the food was mediocre (all the desserts had a weird gelatin consistency), service was more miss then hit, and the kids club was disappointing (there was a port day where they had the kids in a corner watching the TV ALL day).


----------



## cmash95

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> And I think this is just an agree to disagree situation, though I do agree on the viewpoint of keeping an eye on it especially as the article spoke about various destinations in the U.S.


two words. strong dollar. that is the main reason that international visitors have fallen off
]


----------



## Madteaparty001

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're not alone.  I already have tickets but I'm feeling apprehensive.
> 
> I love Emma Watson but she doesn't seem to be a great singer and honestly... She doesn't seem like a good fit for Belle to me.
> 
> I guess we'll see.  I have a feeling the movie will be a one and done for me, even though the animated is one of my fav Disney films.



The amount of auto tune is terrible and I can't abide the very British accent in what should be a French movie. As my husband puts it, it's Hermione Granger in Beauty and the Beast, not Beauty and the Beast starring Emma Watson. The more I see the less excited I get.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch is operating next week.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...stitchs-great-escape-to-operate-next-week.htm


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

DIS-OH said:


> So...did anyone else have this reaction to the live action Beauty and the Beast preview?
> 
> Belle wearing dress, apron and sweater, runs to the top of a hill with mountains in the background.  She throws her arms out, spins around and...wait...what???...shouldn't she be singing "the hills are alive with the sound of music"...oops, wrong movie.



I remember reading an article when the original came out pointing out the homage to "The Sound of Music". I haBe thought about it every time I watch it. There were other items as well- wish I could remember all of them.


----------



## rteetz

*News!
*
Get ready for more security changes. Tents have been set up closer to the MK bus stops. This is for MK bus guests to go through a security checkpoint. Those at the TTC and taking the ferry will get there own security checkpoint there. The monorail will also then have its own security checkpoint. This is said to start very soon in time for spring break crowds.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Look at these beauties! The backlot tour trams at the dump...
> 
> https://twitter.com/orlparkpass/status/839991957942329344



Fine...if no one wants 'em, I'll take 'em.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
St. Patrick's day happenings at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ig-and-small-across-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars construction 

http://micechat.com/153953-star-wars-land-news-indy-rebels-walkers-oh/


----------



## a4matte

*News
*
Beauty and the Beast Live Action soundtrack is on Spotify.
If you're a vocal/audio snob don't hold your breath...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Get ready for more security changes. Tents have been set up closer to the MK bus stops. This is for MK bus guests to go through a security checkpoint. Those at the TTC and taking the ferry will get there own security checkpoint there. The monorail will also then have its own security checkpoint. This is said to start very soon in time for spring break crowds.


I'm thinking that might help, but folks with strollers will have just packed kiddos and bags after the bus ride, and will have to unpack again...wonder if this will slow things down a bit...hope there will be more than one line up for each area....


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Get ready for more security changes. Tents have been set up closer to the MK bus stops. This is for MK bus guests to go through a security checkpoint. Those at the TTC and taking the ferry will get there own security checkpoint there. The monorail will also then have its own security checkpoint. This is said to start very soon in time for spring break crowds.



Just glad they found a more useful purpose for those white tents.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As we all get ready to travel to Pandora, Avatar 2 is not going to open December 2018 like originally planned. 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...e-pushed-back-wont-open-as-announced-in-2018/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

cmash95 said:


> two words. strong dollar. that is the main reason that international visitors have fallen off
> ]


Well yes that is part of it......something that I spoke about last year especially in regards to the Canadian dollar and the impact visitors were having with the exchange rate...however I was making comments regarding the content in the article only which was in regards to implications of Trump's presidency.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> As we all get ready to travel to Pandora, Avatar 2 is not going to open December 2018 like originally planned.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...e-pushed-back-wont-open-as-announced-in-2018/


Say it ain't so


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> As we all get ready to travel to Pandora, Avatar 2 is not going to open December 2018 like originally planned.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...e-pushed-back-wont-open-as-announced-in-2018/



There's no way Cameron will want Avatar going head to head with Episode IX in December 2019 either.. You would think this will be a tent-pole holiday release. This makes me wonder if we won't see Avatar 2 prior to 2020..


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> There's no way Cameron will want Avatar going head to head with Episode IX in December 2019 either.. You would think this will be a tent-pole holiday release. This makes me wonder if we won't see Avatar 2 prior to 2020..


Or if at all...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Get ready for more security changes. Tents have been set up closer to the MK bus stops. This is for MK bus guests to go through a security checkpoint. Those at the TTC and taking the ferry will get there own security checkpoint there. The monorail will also then have its own security checkpoint. This is said to start very soon in time for spring break crowds.



I like this idea.  So many times I've arrived on a bus and it's frustrating to be so close to the entrance and then have to keep going past it, down to the bottom near the ferries and come back up again.


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> Stitch is operating next week.


Spring breaks start next week. Makes sense.



rteetz said:


> As we all get ready to travel to Pandora, Avatar 2 is not going to open December 2018 like originally planned.


Is anyone surprised?

j


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Or if at all...



And not the least bit necessary to compliment the new land IMO.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Well this might not be official but otherwise it could very well leaked. The Rivers of Light sound track did leak before the show opened.



We looked for the ROL soundtrack when we were there last week and they didn't have it for sale.  CM's couldn't tell us when it would be available.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> And not the least bit necessary to compliment the new land IMO.


The movies all take place before the land anyways.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> We looked for the ROL soundtrack when we were there last week and they didn't have it for sale.  CM's couldn't tell us when it would be available.


Because the soundtrack that was supposed to be released was for the original 18 minute show they had to pull it.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> As we all get ready to travel to Pandora, Avatar 2 is not going to open December 2018 like originally planned.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...e-pushed-back-wont-open-as-announced-in-2018/



Surprise, surprise.

This is going to end up being the Half Life 3 of the film world...except no one is really knocking down the theater doors to watch it.

Or maybe it will be the Duke Nukem Forever.  There was originally a ton of hype, then massive production woes, everyone forgot about it, it was released many years too late, and ended up being terrible.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Or if at all...



There's a chance the land could be so popular that it could spark renewed interest in the movie franchise...


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> The movies all take place before the land anyways.



Yep, and still not the least bit necessary for the land IMO. It could have stood on its own without any movies IMO.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> Its served differently at DL.
> 
> Grey stuff is my favorite at WDW...



The Grey Stuff was different last week than from previous visits (last October 2016). I loved it!


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> There's a chance the land could be so popular that it could spark renewed interest in the movie franchise...


That is true. Disney's marketing is working too, people are really liking what they are seeing.


----------



## rteetz

Just something to ponder, Volcano Bay opens May 25th two days before Pandora officially opens. Yet, Volcano Bay looks nowhere near as close to being ready as Pandora.


----------



## skier_pete

saskdw said:


> All I have to say is "Where all the haters at now?!?!"
> 
> Obviously can't say for sure until I see it in person, but it looks like Disney has actually found away to top Universal's Harry Potter for total immersion!! Looks amazing!!



Yeah - it was probably 80-90% negative on the boards when this was announced, with a few of us saying "Just because the movie wasn't great doesn't mean the land won't be."  

Even though I was one of the positive ones back then, I still suggest temporing expectations. Things look good now, but let's see what the actual qualitiy of the product is.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

[/URL][/IMG] This is all I can think of when I hear the new live action Gaston song (since I can hear it but not see it)


----------



## Redcon1

So instead of a bro-mance, it's a sno-mance?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First trailer for Pixar's Coco comes out next week.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First trailer for Pixar's Coco comes out next week.



RUMOR

They are "possibly" changing the original late November release date plan and moving the date up...(rumor is on a Hollywood discussion board)...

https://twitter.com/DisneyPixar/status/840247141872353280


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> Love that they are adding Aladdin and Tangled to the show. It's nice to see that they are not forgetting about the classics... And there's just not enough Tangled at the parks.


I'm not sure I agree with your take on classics. Snow White, Peter Pan and Pinocchio are classics in the truest sense. Just showing my age I guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Leaked image of Disneyland's Star Wars Land


----------



## Sweettears

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think that is the issue with all these remakes Disney is doing.
> 
> I don't think anyone can argue that Disney is making these films just for artistic merit. They were green lit because the originals made a lot of money and they want these live action versions to make a lot of money.
> 
> Which is really the problem, everything is based off the originals, including audience good will towards the product name. So of course it is going to be compared to the original.
> 
> I do wonder if this is just going to be a vicious cycle and if Disney would ever dare remake an animated version of the animated version. Or maybe 15 years from now they'll just start over and do another live action re-imagining of Cinderella then so forth.


I agree. Plus if you remember a few years back they began to reissue the older movies in 3D. That effort petered out pretty quickly so I think that's why the live action remakes took wind.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> It's showcasing the bioluminescence which yes is a lot of black lighting and such. There are also screens in use for things like the wolf creature. This ride also features the incredible Navi AA.


I think that I saw liberal use of the twinkling lights in the walk way. Just like in EPCOT but in color.


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your take on classics. Snow White, Peter Pan and Pinocchio are classics in the truest sense. Just showing my age I guess.


I guess we are in the same club here... Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Bambi, Dumbo, Peter Pan, Pinocchio...For me, those are the classics.  Not say movies that came after that aren't as good, just that those are my childhood.


----------



## Sweettears

Dentam said:


> We looked for the ROL soundtrack when we were there last week and they didn't have it for sale.  CM's couldn't tell us when it would be available.


I was there as well. I was told it was for sale but couldn't find it anywhere. I looked in every shop in AK so I assume it was a mistaken CM.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I think that I saw liberal use of the twinkling lights in the walk way. Just like in EPCOT but in color.


Yes as in the movie the ground lights up.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yes as in the movie the ground lights up.


Looked impressive to me.


----------



## dclpluto

********** said:


> Yeah - it was probably 80-90% negative on the boards when this was announced, with a few of us saying "Just because the movie wasn't great doesn't mean the land won't be."
> 
> Even though I was one of the positive ones back then, I still suggest temporing expectations. Things look good now, but let's see what the actual qualitiy of the product is.



The movie wasn't great? It's the second highest grossing movie of all time adjusted for inflation. Some people say things that make no sense


----------



## Sweettears

Not to put words in skiers mouth but I believe that he was referring to the negative reaction on the DIS when they made the announcement of a new land based on Avatar. It wasn't a reference to the movie itself.


----------



## rteetz

dclpluto said:


> The movie wasn't great? It's the second highest grossing movie of all time adjusted for inflation. Some people say things that make no sense


Yes but it did incredibly well overseas. It was a good movie but many didn't feel compelled to get crazy about it like other movies such as Star Wars or something else. My point is people aren't Avatar Cosplaying.


----------



## skier_pete

dclpluto said:


> The movie wasn't great? It's the second highest grossing movie of all time adjusted for inflation. Some people say things that make no sense



The movie was financially successful, but that doesn't make it great. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a hater, the movie was just fine, but being the biggest movie of all-time doesn't mean much.  When they announced it on here, I'm saying 80% of people went out of their way to say "I hated Avatar, this land is going to suck" and I (and a few others) said "Just because you don't like a movie doesn't mean the ride / land is not going to be any good." I frequently used "South of The South" and "Splash Mountain".  Beyond being consider racist by today's standards - Song of the South really isn't all that good. However, they took part of the story of the movie and several of the songs and turned it into one of the best Disney rides. Meanwhile, Stitch is a great movie and they converted it to an awful ride. (OK, it was a repurposed ride with Stitch squeezed it.)

However, as far as movies being big money-makers and being "great" being the same thing - I submit to you the Transformer movies are super blockbusters, and they are piles of doo-doo.  (Batman v Superman is another example of a movie that made tons of money and the (8th highest grossing movie last year) and generally considered to be somewhere betweent mediocre and downright awful.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> When they announced it on here, I'm saying 80% of people went out of their way to say "I hated Avatar, this land is going to suck" and I (and a few others) said "Just because you don't like a movie doesn't mean the ride / land is not going to be any good."



I've always been on record that it was a great idea. Just because the color at night (and indoors) opportunity would/could be an amazing environment. Looks they may have succeeded in that-will see if that was correct.


----------



## Sweettears

jade1 said:


> I've always been on record that it was a great idea. Just because the color at night (and indoors) opportunity would/could be an amazing environment. Looks they may have succeeded in that-will see if that was correct.


I've never seen the movie (gasp) however given the material I was always optimistic that this would turn out to be something immersive and different.  As contrasted to a Frozen overlay or such. As a PP pointed out earlier with the addition of Pandora AK has some of the most unique attractions of all the WDW parks.


----------



## luisov

Sweettears said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your take on classics. Snow White, Peter Pan and Pinocchio are classics in the truest sense. Just showing my age I guess.



Well... It's been... what? 25 years since the movie was originally released? Any pre 2000's hit is valid to me. Hey, Disney uses the term for Tangled or Frozen for marketing purposes, and that's like 4 years ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Small brush fire near Germany in Epcot today due to fireworks. 

https://twitter.com/jeffkrause1/status/840397569310228481


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> Well... It's been... what? 25 years since the movie was originally released? Any pre 2000's hit is valid to me. Hey, Disney uses the term for Tangled or Frozen for marketing purposes, and that's like 4 years ago.


I don't disagree. The comment made was "at least they are recognizing the classics". To the contrary they are removing what I consider classics and replacing them with relatively more recent characters


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dclpluto said:


> The movie wasn't great? It's the second highest grossing movie of all time adjusted for inflation. Some people say things that make no sense





********** said:


> The movie was financially successful, but that doesn't make it great. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a hater, the movie was just fine, but being the biggest movie of all-time doesn't mean much.  When they announced it on here, I'm saying 80% of people went out of their way to say "I hated Avatar, this land is going to suck" and I (and a few others) said "Just because you don't like a movie doesn't mean the ride / land is not going to be any good." I frequently used "South of The South" and "Splash Mountain".  Beyond being consider racist by today's standards - Song of the South really isn't all that good. However, they took part of the story of the movie and several of the songs and turned it into one of the best Disney rides. Meanwhile, Stitch is a great movie and they converted it to an awful ride. (OK, it was a repurposed ride with Stitch squeezed it.)
> 
> However, as far as movies being big money-makers and being "great" being the same thing - I submit to you the Transformer movies are super blockbusters, and they are piles of doo-doo.  (Batman v Superman is another example of a movie that made tons of money and the (8th highest grossing movie last year) and generally considered to be somewhere betweent mediocre and downright awful.



I think the main reason it made that much was because of 3d.  It was one of the first movies in the recent 3d craze and it was actually filmed in 3d, which meant the 3d effects were amazing.

It's still one of the best 3d movies, as the effect goes.

So Avatar got to charge the heightened 3d movie price (which really does make a huge difference) and it was at the very beginning of the 3d craze.  Which made it a novelty at the time.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> which meant the 3d effects were amazing.



Yep, and not necessarily just "effects" but the amazing lighting and coloring which translated to a huge opportunity for a themed land.


----------



## thepops

crazy4wdw said:


> Will do!  The Star Wars update to the Oceaneer Club looks cool, unfortunately I'm just a few years over the age criteria to enter.


You should be able to tour it when you first get on the ship (or early sometime that day).  They open them up to everyone to look around before they close them down for kids only.


----------



## BigRed98

dclpluto said:


> The movie wasn't great? It's the second highest grossing movie of all time adjusted for inflation. Some people say things that make no sense



I just watched the movie earlier today and thought it was really good. Is it the best movie I ever saw? No. Is it worth the watch and would I recommend it? Yes. Now that I watched the movie I think I'm going to appreciate and really understand the land better.


----------



## Sweettears

BigRed98 said:


> I just watched the movie earlier today and thought it was really good. Is it the best movie I ever saw? No. Is it worth the watch and would I recommend it? Yes. Now that I watched the movie I think I'm going to appreciate and really understand the land better.


Well as others have pointed out the movie was in 3D which added to the experience. Creating this real life attraction in 3D is pretty incredible in my mind if they pull it off.


----------



## luisov

Going back a few posts, financial success does not equate quality. Otherwise, they wouldn't be making more Transformers, Fast and Furious, Ice Age or 50 Shades films (sorry fans). Don't get me wrong. Avatar was a great film... It was just over-credited for having groundbreaking storytelling, which it didn't. It still has other positive aspects such as its production design or its use of state of the art technologies for film making.

We go back to the Splash Mountain argument. Barely anyone has seen Song of the South, yet the attraction has always been a fan favorite. It's good Imagineering what most of us should be worried about when we first go to Pandora, not whether the film was good or not.


----------



## skier_pete

I think the most exciting thing about Pandora is we've been talking about it FOREVER (6 years?) and the fact that people can finally experience it is fantastic.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Leaked image of Disneyland's Star Wars Land
> 
> View attachment 224707



Why do these leaks always look like the picture was taken with a potato?  I can't think of a single recent smartphone that would take this picture so poorly, unless the person was walking around with an LG VX9800.

Maybe the person was 200 ft away running from Disney security?  

Can anyone make anything out of it?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Why do these leaks always look like the picture was taken with a potato?  I can't think of a single recent smartphone that would take this picture so poorly, unless the person was walking around with an LG VX9800.
> 
> Maybe the person was 200 ft away running from Disney security?
> 
> Can anyone make anything out of it?


Well I believe the case here was it was posted inside the construction walls and someone could see it through a hole. That's why the picture isn't great. You can make out the two ride show buildings and new train track. The map is actually similar to the one micechat has been putting out but Martin Smith says there are some difference between the two.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Leaked image of Disneyland's Star Wars Land
> 
> View attachment 224707



Is the orignal image of better quality where you can make out the small text?


...nevermind I read your explanation later in the thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
STK is starting a brunch next month


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Winnie the Pooh debuted 40 years ago


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The train has reopened at MK however some slight changes to the station were made. The word "the" and the population were removed from the Main Street train station sign. 

https://twitter.com/disneyman2021/status/840641598753013760


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Wow, that was 20 mins with very little payoff

Skip ahead to 11:20 for when they actually go into Pandora but they only go just into it and you can't see very much.  Barely can make out just one floating mountain (or "flying mountain" as the host said - along with like 10 other things he used the wrong term for)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, that was 20 mins with very little payoff
> 
> Skip ahead to 11:20 for when they actually go into Pandora but they only go just into it and you can't see very much.  Barely can make out just one floating mountain (or "flying mountain" as the host said - along with like 10 other things he used the wrong term for)


The biggest thing out of this was seeing the entrance to the land. Otherwise yes not much in the video.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The train has reopened at MK however some slight changes to the station were made. The word "the" and the population were removed from the Main Street train station sign.
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyman2021/status/840641598753013760


What a strange thing to do..at least IMO.


----------



## TLEE37

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What a strange thing to do..at least IMO.




They also removed the population. Odd.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TLEE37 said:


> They also removed the population. Odd.


Yeah sorry I was referring to both the removal of the word and the population apologies if my post wasn't clear. Yes an odd decision for sure.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What a strange thing to do..at least IMO.



When I worked for Disney, the "The" was always contentious.  I trained the Cast Members at the Disney Reservations Center.  One thing we always emphasized was the use of proper nomenclature.  Even if it was annoying, Cast Members always were to use the full official name of everything.

When I joined the company, I was told that the official name of the park was "Magic Kingdom".  So when I started training, that's what I taught.  However, some of my colleagues insisted that the "The" was part of the name, too.

(I still operate in the mindset that I must use the full name of everything.  You'll never see an abbreviation in any of my posts on here.  And when I write about resorts, I always use the full name.  Although, I'll probably leave off "at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" when discussing Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> When I worked for Disney, the "The" was always contentious.  I trained the Cast Members at the Disney Reservations Center.  One thing we always emphasized was the use of proper nomenclature.  Even if it was annoying, Cast Members always were to use the full official name of everything.
> 
> When I joined the company, I was told that the official name of the park was "Magic Kingdom".  So when I started training, that's what I taught.  However, some of my colleagues insisted that the "The" was part of the name, too.
> 
> (I still operate in the mindset that I must use the full name of everything.  You'll never see an abbreviation in any of my posts on here.  And when I write about resorts, I always use the full name.  Although, I'll probably leave off "at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" when discussing Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.)


Thank you for that background. I think my point was more or less....why change the sign as in what prompted the decision to remove the items. At least with the word "The" I believe it's been there since the opening day (please correct me if I'm wrong). I believe the population was added in 1998? I could see them updating that not just elimating it all together..but I guess maybe they didn't want to continue on with that part (still odd but I understand that part more).


----------



## TampaDisFan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What a strange thing to do..at least IMO.



Let's not forget, these are the same people that changed DCA's name from Disney's California Adventure to Disney California Adventure. I've still never quite figured that one out.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Thank you for that background. I think my point was more or less....why change the sign as in what prompted the decision to remove the items. At least with the word "The" I believe it's been there since the opening day (please correct me if I'm wrong). I believe the population was added in 1998? I could see them updating that not just elimating it all together..but I guess maybe they didn't want to continue on with that part (still odd but I understand that part more).


Yeah many were hoping they would update the population not get rid of it altogether.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Yeah many were hoping they would update the population not get rid of it altogether.


dumb question - what does the population number reflect?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> dumb question - what does the population number reflect?


I believe it once did reflect the number of guests who had been through the turnstiles.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Miss Fortune Falls


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Polite Pig signage installed 

http://www.mousesteps.com/denises-c...ey-springs-bbq-restaurant-opening-this-spring


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
March Magic designs/teams are out! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...online-fan-vote/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170312133025

There goes all my money again...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic designs/teams are out!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...online-fan-vote/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170312133025
> 
> There goes all my money again...



Yeah thinking I might be getting an Adventureland Swirls one


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic designs/teams are out!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...online-fan-vote/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170312133025
> 
> There goes all my money again...



Was the quality pretty good on the one you received? I'd love to get one this year but I hate it when the shirt starts getting rougher instead of softer.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Was the quality pretty good on the one you received? I'd love to get one this year but I hate it when the shirt starts getting rougher instead of softer.


I've got two. It's a typical Disney shirt I found. I wear them pretty often.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah thinking I might be getting an Adventureland Swirls one



I was thinking the same thing. Love the orange bird.
I love him even more after I read the Tiki Room comics. The comics' story line was kind of meh (beautiful artwork though). But the orange bird had a two page cameo each edition and that was awesome.


----------



## Madteaparty001

I must say, when I went to Disney Springs last week I was surprised at the amount of interesting Disney themed items I wanted to buy. When we went in 2015 we struggled to find anything that peaked our interest. I'm glad they've really put more effort into their merchandise variety.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Thank you for that background. I think my point was more or less....why change the sign as in what prompted the decision to remove the items. At least with the word "The" I believe it's been there since the opening day (please correct me if I'm wrong). I believe the population was added in 1998? I could see them updating that not just elimating it all together..but I guess maybe they didn't want to continue on with that part (still odd but I understand that part more).



No clue on why the change was made.  I'm sure there were multiple meetings about the "The" staying or going.  One side would be keeping it because it has been there forever.  The other would be the desire to not have any exceptions to official names.

Knowing how much Disney loves justifying every change with data, I wouldn't be shocked to find out that they had the survey takers at the entrance asking guests if they cared about the "The" (or even noticed it had been there).


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The train has reopened at MK however some slight changes to the station were made. The word "the" and the population were removed from the Main Street train station sign.
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyman2021/status/840641598753013760



I can't be the only one reminded of "The Social Network" quote:



			
				Justin Timberlake as Sean Parker said:
			
		

> Drop the "The." Just "Facebook." It's cleaner.



I think I prefer having the "The" in the title, but whatever.  I think the new sign looks kind of bland now.


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, that was 20 mins with very little payoff
> 
> Skip ahead to 11:20 for when they actually go into Pandora but they only go just into it and you can't see very much.  Barely can make out just one floating mountain (or "flying mountain" as the host said - along with like 10 other things he used the wrong term for)




Yeah seach on the interwebs for the video that was on The View, a much better tour through the actual land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I think I prefer having the "The" in the title, but whatever.  I think the new sign looks kind of bland now.



When I see changes like that I think to myself that the committee that met to decide what if anything should change thought to themselves "well, if we don't change anything then what was the point of us meeting, taking all this time, and having that catered lunch?  We have to change _something_!"


----------



## andyw715

writerguyfl said:


> When I worked for Disney, the "The" was always contentious.  I trained the Cast Members at the Disney Reservations Center.  One thing we always emphasized was the use of proper nomenclature.  Even if it was annoying, Cast Members always were to use the full official name of everything.
> 
> When I joined the company, I was told that the official name of the park was "Magic Kingdom".  So when I started training, that's what I taught.  However, some of my colleagues insisted that the "The" was part of the name, too.
> 
> (I still operate in the mindset that I must use the full name of everything.  You'll never see an abbreviation in any of my posts on here.  And when I write about resorts, I always use the full name.  Although, I'll probably leave off "at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" when discussing Copper Creek Villas and Cabins.)




Simiar to Apple and iPhone.  You won't hear Apple commercials mention "the iPhone"


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> When I see changes like that I think to myself that the committee that met to decide what if anything should change thought to themselves "well, if we don't change anything then what was the point of us meeting, taking all this time, and having that catered lunch?  We have to change _something_!"



And how easy is it to meet to think of things to take away instead of thinking more details to add.


----------



## SJMajor67

"Beauty and the Beast" comes in at 69% fresh on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Yeah seach on the interwebs for the video that was on The View, a much better tour through the actual land.


Visit the Official Pandora info thread on the TPAS board and view all of the videos including the View, nightlife, the chew, and Good Morning America.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> "Beauty and the Beast" comes in at 69% fresh on Rotten Tomatoes.


Interesting, that's not that higher. I think it opened around 80% during the premiere.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Visit the Official Pandora info thread on the TPAS board and view all of the videos including the View, nightlife, the chew, and Good Morning America.


where is this i couldnt find it


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> where is this i couldnt find it


Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/


thanks found it


----------



## skier_pete

Re: Miss Adventure Falls 

My wife and daughter love the family raft ride. I really all along liked the idea that you ride UP the lift hill in the ride. Other than that and the animatronic, it looks pretty similar to Teamboat Springs over at BB. It all comes back to there is only so much you can do with water rides. The addition of that ride will definitely make TL the favored water park in my family.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Interesting, that's not that higher. I think it opened around 80% during the premiere.


Well as of right now it's 70% for the critics on Rotten Tomatoes with 98% of the audience wanting to see it. 

For anyone who is wondering this is what Rotten Tomatoes has for the Critics Consensus:


I'd say that's a pretty positive consensus.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well as of right now it's 70% for the critics on Rotten Tomatoes with 98% of the audience wanting to see it.
> 
> For anyone who is wondering this is what Rotten Tomatoes has for the Critics Consensus:
> View attachment 225150
> 
> I'd say that's a pretty positive consensus.



It's likely to keep dropping as more reviews post.  Pretty much every movie starts high (with the early reviews) and then trends the way more recent reviews post.  The more recent reviews have run more 50/50, so this will probably settle right on the edge of fresh, about 60%...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TwoMisfits said:


> It's likely to keep dropping as more reviews post.  Pretty much every movie starts high (with the early reviews) and then trends the way more recent reviews post.  The more recent reviews have run more 50/50, so this will probably settle right on the edge of fresh, about 60%...


I have no doubt it will change. I didn't include that statement in because well..it goes with the territory. I was more or less updating the information that was put out there. The rating changed within a few hours of the other poster's comment which just reflects it will change again for sure.

My husband and I use Rotten Tomatoes and IMdb when looking at movies to see/watch. We use our own opinions of course but we do look up what the ratings were at that time. While we look at the critics rating and their concensus we tend to put more stock into user's rating or at least we look at the difference between the two. For example Passengers has a 31% from the critics but a 64% from the users. Suicide Squad (while it had its faults sure) has a critics rating of 26% but a 63% from the users.


----------



## ecclescake

Tangled themed photopass opportunity extended... (spotted on the Photopass FB page https://www.facebook.com/DisneyPhotoPass/)

'You had a dream, and we granted it!

Disney PhotoPass Service has extended this "Tangled"-themed photo opportunity at Magic Kingdom Park past March 15. It will now be available on a nightly basis (weather permitting) until further notice. Now go, live your dream!'


----------



## rteetz

ecclescake said:


> Tangled themed photopass opportunity extended... (spotted on the Photopass FB page https://www.facebook.com/DisneyPhotoPass/)
> 
> 'You had a dream, and we granted it!
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Service has extended this "Tangled"-themed photo opportunity at Magic Kingdom Park past March 15. It will now be available on a nightly basis (weather permitting) until further notice. Now go, live your dream!'


That's good. It was very popular.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Offers today at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-today-only-at-disney-springs-marketplace.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebration at the top extended

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...n-at-the-top-extended-later-into-the-year.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tivan group flag signals arrival of the Collector at DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fortress-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tivan group flag signals arrival of the Collector at DCA
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fortress-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



You know - I have to say, the idea of this ride is actually pretty appealing. The fact that it re-purposes an existing ride certainly negates a lot of that - but really as an East Coaster it will make me happy when we next visit West Coast Disney since I was fairly unimpressed with that Tower of Terror.


----------



## Indybill

********** said:


> Re: Miss Adventure Falls
> 
> My wife and daughter love the family raft ride. I really all along liked the idea that you ride UP the lift hill in the ride. Other than that and the animatronic, it looks pretty similar to Teamboat Springs over at BB. It all comes back to there is only so much you can do with water rides. The addition of that ride will definitely make TL the favored water park in my family.



Actually, there are all kinds of things you can do to make water slides awesome. One water park that has had the newer technology for years now is here if you want to see the kind of things Disney "could" do and they are done at a park that probably does less revenue in a year than MK does in a day:
http://www.holidayworld.com/rides/wildebeest/
http://www.holidayworld.com/rides/mammoth/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate 50 years of Pirates of the Caribbean! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-caribbean-this-weekend-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Celebrate 50 years of Pirates of the Caribbean!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-caribbean-this-weekend-at-disneyland-park/


WHAT????50 years????  WOW...incredible!!!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Celebrate 50 years of Pirates of the Caribbean!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-caribbean-this-weekend-at-disneyland-park/



We're planning on going on Saturday! We were hoping for low-ish crowds right in the morning and were surprised that there hadn't been a major announcement of the 50 year mark, but hopefully it won't get too crazy


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

********** said:


> The movie was financially successful, but that doesn't make it great. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a hater, the movie was just fine, but being the biggest movie of all-time doesn't mean much.  When they announced it on here, I'm saying 80% of people went out of their way to say "I hated Avatar, this land is going to suck" and I (and a few others) said "Just because you don't like a movie doesn't mean the ride / land is not going to be any good." I frequently used "South of The South" and "Splash Mountain".  Beyond being consider racist by today's standards - Song of the South really isn't all that good. However, they took part of the story of the movie and several of the songs and turned it into one of the best Disney rides. Meanwhile, Stitch is a great movie and they converted it to an awful ride. (OK, it was a repurposed ride with Stitch squeezed it.)
> 
> However, as far as movies being big money-makers and being "great" being the same thing - I submit to you the Transformer movies are super blockbusters, and they are piles of doo-doo.  (Batman v Superman is another example of a movie that made tons of money and the (8th highest grossing movie last year) and generally considered to be somewhere betweent mediocre and downright awful.



Hey while we're at it let's add Star Wars to the list. Pick the movie 4,5,6,1,2,3 and 7. Not Great. Highly popular, entertaining and widely successful does not equal great.


----------



## jknezek

Great is pretty subjective. I think both the star wars franchise and Avatar benefitted from groundbreaking special effects and presenting something new with a relatable story. Episode 4 was pretty impressive from a film making perspective.  Avatar almost single handedly recreated the 3d movie craze. And while it may not have stuck, it was an amazing cinematic and special effect combination. Are they great pieces of cinema? Probably not. But Episode 4 especially is a touchstone of pop culture and Avatar was nominated for 9 Academy Awards in addition to being the highest grossing movie of all time at its first release.


----------



## luisov

Take a look at this picture from Disney and More. It looks like Disney is working on two AT-ATs for Star Wars land.

https://www.facebook.com/3020429298...042929839518/1342959742414493/?type=3&theater


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Take a look at this picture from Disney and More. It looks like Disney is working on two AT-ATs for Star Wars land.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/3020429298...042929839518/1342959742414493/?type=3&theater


I believe mouse info first spotted this last week. It does appear that way but of course we don't know for sure yet. They are positioned inside the show building right now so I'm not sure if they would be inside the show building or outside.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> I believe mouse info first spotted this last week. It does appear that way but of course we don't know for sure yet. They are positioned inside the show building right now so I'm not sure if they would be inside the show building or outside.



Thanks for clarifying. Either way it would be really cool. Imagine your ride vehicle going beneath a moving AT-AT. Though that looks a bit too heavy for that. I guess static props will do.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Latest look at GOTG Mission Breakout 

https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/841426840698810369

#Allthepipes


----------



## MissGina5

Pawpsicle said:


> Completely agree! We saw the preview a couple days ago, and the cardigan part was so odd. One second she's singing in the town and the next second she's up on a hill wearing the cardigan. She sure can run fast!


I totally disagree I almost cried during the preview I thought it was so good! I thought Belle seemed more likable honestly. I know I am kind of in the minority there. But yes I think they cut to a different scene I don't think that is the final cut.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the ongoing road work around MK

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tc-as-redevelopment-of-world-drive-begins.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney bounding outfits coming to Marketplace Co-Op

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ma...-to-walt-disney-world-with-the-dress-shop.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Caribbean Carnaval coming to Sapphire Falls

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/caribbean-carnaval-coming-to-loews.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Expanded Easter offerings at Tokyo Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-disney-resort-with-expanded-disneys-easter/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/154988-disneyland-update-pirates-prepare-return-expanded-offerings/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

When do you think they will make the announcement about Pandora and fastpass+? tier or no tier? just wondering


----------



## skier_pete

luisov said:


> Take a look at this picture from Disney and More. It looks like Disney is working on two AT-ATs for Star Wars land.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/3020429298...042929839518/1342959742414493/?type=3&theater





rteetz said:


> I believe mouse info first spotted this last week. It does appear that way but of course we don't know for sure yet. They are positioned inside the show building right now so I'm not sure if they would be inside the show building or outside.



I am going to argue that those are not AT-ATs - unless they are making something that is semi-functional. It looks like that is being made with structural steel - I wouldn't picture the AT-AT at DHS having that much of a heavy duty structure. They look an awful lot more like just bridge trusses. I certainly could be wrong - but not sure I would assume AT-ATs. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney bounding outfits coming to Marketplace Co-Op
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ma...-to-walt-disney-world-with-the-dress-shop.htm



So - I always thought Disney bounding meant wearing clothes that implied a character. This at least show some merchandise with actual characters on it. (Orange Bird) If your outfit is covered in Orange Birds, you aren't really Disney-bounding.


----------



## luisov

********** said:


> I am going to argue that those are not AT-ATs - unless they are making something that is semi-functional. It looks like that is being made with structural steel - I wouldn't picture the AT-AT at DHS having that much of a heavy duty structure. They look an awful lot more like just bridge trusses. I certainly could be wrong - but not sure I would assume AT-ATs.



Now that you mention it, that does make sense. They are re-directing the railway and they do seem like pretty heavy structures, after all. That was the most popular theory on Twitter, anyways.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Now that you mention it, that does make sense. They are re-directing the railway and they do seem like pretty heavy structures, after all. That was the most popular theory on Twitter, anyways.


It makes sense however I don't know why they would be sitting by the battle ride show building. Why wouldn't they put them closer to the railway.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> It makes sense however I don't know why they would be sitting by the battle ride show building. Why wouldn't they put them closer to the railway.



The railway should be ready soon enough, so I guess we're about to find out. It's a little bit late for them to install the bridges just now, but who knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So - I always thought Disney bounding meant wearing clothes that implied a character. This at least show some merchandise with actual characters on it. (Orange Bird) If your outfit is covered in Orange Birds, you aren't really Disney-bounding.



I also got the feeling Dinseybounding was something done a bit "underground" ... and once it comes officially from Disney it is just a Dinsey outfit, not really Disneybounding anymore.  Like part of the appeal is putting the outfits together yourself, not just buying something ready made


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disney Springs

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...17-edision-polite-pig-hundreds-new-items-etc/


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> When do you think they will make the announcement about Pandora and fastpass+? tier or no tier? just wondering


No way of knowing when really. It will likely be whenever they feel like it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> No way of knowing when really. It will likely be whenever they feel like it.



Since FP are booked 60 days in advance, you would think Disney would make some sort of announcement if they were going to tier  the whole park before March 27th. 

However, I could also see them doing some sort of unique thing where they make it so you can only book a FP+ for ONE of the two Avatar rides. So - essential a "Pandora" tier. If they did that, they could really wait until much closer to the opening to do this, even less than 30 days.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Indybill said:


> Actually, there are all kinds of things you can do to make water slides awesome. One water park that has had the newer technology for years now is here if you want to see the kind of things Disney "could" do and they are done at a park that probably does less revenue in a year than MK does in a day:
> http://www.holidayworld.com/rides/wildebeest/
> http://www.holidayworld.com/rides/mammoth/



In case you haven't been to TL in the last ten years, Crush and Gusher is the same thing as Wildebeest but has 3 different slides.  It sits right next to the new family raft ride.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Since FP are booked 60 days in advance, you would think Disney would make some sort of announcement if they were going to tier  the whole park before March 27th.
> 
> However, I could also see them doing some sort of unique thing where they make it so you can only book a FP+ for ONE of the two Avatar rides. So - essential a "Pandora" tier. If they did that, they could really wait until much closer to the opening to do this, even less than 30 days.


Yep. There have been two attraction openings since the start of FP+. Both times FP opened at the 30 day mark. I think that's what they might do here.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Since FP are booked 60 days in advance, you would think Disney would make some sort of announcement if they were going to tier  the whole park before March 27th.
> 
> However, I could also see them doing some sort of unique thing where they make it so you can only book a FP+ for ONE of the two Avatar rides. So - essential a "Pandora" tier. If they did that, they could really wait until much closer to the opening to do this, even less than 30 days.



I get the feeling they'll wait as long as humanly possible before they open those attractions up for FP. But I agree, they might put in some kind of restriction to block people from using a fastpass on both. Unless they decide to announce on March 26th that Animal Kingdom is getting FP tiers to "enhance the guest experience"


----------



## capegirl

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disney Springs
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photo...17-edision-polite-pig-hundreds-new-items-etc/



Well I'm in trouble. I already have a shopping list and I won't be there until July.  I may have to bring an empty suitcase to contain the hundreds of new items.


----------



## SureAsLiz

********** said:


> So - I always thought Disney bounding meant wearing clothes that implied a character. This at least show some merchandise with actual characters on it. (Orange Bird) If your outfit is covered in Orange Birds, you aren't really Disney-bounding.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I also got the feeling Dinseybounding was something done a bit "underground" ... and once it comes officially from Disney it is just a Dinsey outfit, not really Disneybounding anymore. Like part of the appeal is putting the outfits together yourself, not just buying something ready made



DisneyBounding is an interesting thing where it both is and isn't sponsored by Disney.
Leslie Kay coined the term started it as a way to express a character in everyday wear through colors and symbols.
In the past few years it has exploded in popularity and the term has become a regular part of the Disney enthusiast community. Disney Style has partnered with Leslie and others to showcase bounding, including giving them a bonus feature spot in the most recent release of Snow White.

Disney has released merchandise to play into this trend, but they don't ever release "Disneybounding merchandise"

Then you have the popularity of Dapper Day - what started out as a group of friends in Disneyland has grown to multi-day, worldwide events. That has also merged with Disneybounding and new term called DapperBounding has emerged from it.

And Disney has caught on - thus the release of these vintage, character/attraction inspired outfits (the definition of dapperbounding)

Disney has not called this a disneybounding merch line - that was a fan blog addition. Again, not officially sponsoring Disneybounding, but taking the heart of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SureAsLiz said:


> DisneyBounding is an interesting thing where it both is an isn't sponsored by Disney.
> Leslie Kay coined the term started it as a way to *express a character in everyday wear *through colors and symbols.
> In the past few years it has exploded in popularity and the term has become a regular part of the Disney enthusiast community. Disney Style has partnered with Leslie and others to showcase bounding, including giving them a bonus feature spot in the most recent release of Snow White.
> 
> Disney has released merchandise to play into this trend, but they don't ever release "Disneybounding merchandise"
> 
> Then you have the popularity of Dapper Day - what started out as a group of friends in Disneyland has grown to multi-day, worldwide events. That has also merged with Disneybounding and new term called DapperBounding has emerged from it.
> 
> And Disney has caught on - thus the release of these vintage, character/attraction inspired outfits (the definition of dapperbounding)
> 
> Disney has not called this a disneybounding merch line - that was a fan blog addition. Again, not officially sponsoring Disneybounding, but taking the heart of it.



thanks for this info - the part in bold is how I always saw it - using regular cloths to express the feel of a Disney character.

I wonder if this is one of those things that once it becomes too main stream it stops being "cool"?  - like when the underground band you like starts being played on top 40 stations


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SureAsLiz said:


> DisneyBounding is an interesting thing where it both is and isn't sponsored by Disney.
> Leslie Kay coined the term started it as a way to express a character in everyday wear through colors and symbols.
> In the past few years it has exploded in popularity and the term has become a regular part of the Disney enthusiast community. Disney Style has partnered with Leslie and others to showcase bounding, including giving them a bonus feature spot in the most recent release of Snow White.
> 
> Disney has released merchandise to play into this trend, but they don't ever release "Disneybounding merchandise"
> 
> Then you have the popularity of Dapper Day - what started out as a group of friends in Disneyland has grown to multi-day, worldwide events. That has also merged with Disneybounding and new term called DapperBounding has emerged from it.
> 
> And Disney has caught on - thus the release of these vintage, character/attraction inspired outfits (the definition of dapperbounding)
> 
> Disney has not called this a disneybounding merch line - that was a fan blog addition. Again, not officially sponsoring Disneybounding, but taking the heart of it.


Wow thanks for giving some background on that. Very interesting to see how it evolved.


----------



## linzbear

********** said:


> Since FP are booked 60 days in advance, you would think Disney would make some sort of announcement if they were going to tier  the whole park before March 27th.
> 
> However, I could also see them doing some sort of unique thing where they make it so you can only book a FP+ for ONE of the two Avatar rides. So - essential a "Pandora" tier. If they did that, they could really wait until much closer to the opening to do this, even less than 30 days.



I really doubt there will be tiers in AK - most of the FPs available there are top tier.  In Epcot, if there wasn't tiering then someone might not get a chance at a popular ride, in AK, you're guaranteed a great attraction (same with MK).  And not everyone is excited for Pandora and would rather do EE and the safari.  Or Banshee, EE, Kali for the older kids who want the thrill rides.  I just don't see how adding more rides would require tiering when tiering was put in place due to a lack of rides.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney bounding outfits coming to Marketplace Co-Op
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ma...-to-walt-disney-world-with-the-dress-shop.htm



I wonder what is coming out to put this in. I get that this is the point of the co-op, but they stress me out everytime they change it up, because right now it's a one stop shop for me.  I had a mini panic attack the last time I was in there when I didn't see the Pandora jewelry case, but it was just moved not removed so false alarm. It's so much easier to shop in the co-op than to go into World of Disney.


----------



## rteetz

koala1966 said:


> I wonder what is coming out to put this in. I get that this is the point of the co-op, but they stress me out everytime they change it up, because right now it's a one stop shop for me.  I had a mini panic attack the last time I was in there when I didn't see the Pandora jewelry case, but it was just moved not removed so false alarm. It's so much easier to shop in the co-op than to go into World of Disney.


Nothing is leaving. This will go into the Cherry Tree Lane store.


----------



## beer dave

linzbear said:


> I really doubt there will be tiers in AK - most of the FPs available there are top tier.  In Epcot, if there wasn't tiering then someone might not get a chance at a popular ride, in AK, you're guaranteed a great attraction (same with MK).  And not everyone is excited for Pandora and would rather do EE and the safari.  Or Banshee, EE, Kali for the older kids who want the thrill rides.  I just don't see how adding more rides would require tiering when tiering was put in place due to a lack of rides.



I hope you are right.  I have a bad feeling about this. I can't see them pass up a chance to keep everyone waiting for one of the two pandora attractions.....or to make all return the second day for the second one.....


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention on the possible AT-AT bodies. There is a rumor that those are in fact AT-ATs and will be part of the battle ride.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Pirates of the Caribbean merchandise for the 50th.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oved-swashbuckling-voyage-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
St. Patrick's day at Disney Springs 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-at-disney-springs-this-st-patricks-season/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco Teaser Trailer comes out tomorrow 

https://twitter.com/pixarcoco/status/841805071402782720


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Willow Bay named dean of USC annenberg (she is Bob Iger's wife)

https://news.usc.edu/117843/veteran-journalist-willow-bay-named-dean-of-usc-annenberg/


----------



## j2thomason

I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.


Lol


----------



## bmalonef45

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.



That seems smart, but he didn't mention which year that 4th of May will fall in.


----------



## Bay Max

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.


----------



## skier_pete

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.



Did he say it "May the fourth" - 'cause that would clearly be a joke on his part.


----------



## Phicinfan

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.


Well,may the Fourth be with you then


----------



## jlundeen

j2thomason said:


> I'm currently riding the Magical Express to my resort and the bus driver points out the construction for Star Wars Land and says it will open May 4.


"May the 4th be with you!"  Ha Ha Ha...maybe in a couple years....but this year?  Probably not...!!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coco Teaser Trailer comes out tomorrow
> 
> https://twitter.com/pixarcoco/status/841805071402782720



Looks like trailer is out - here's where I watched it.

http://theplaylist.net/first-trailer-pixars-coco-takes-land-dead-20170315/

This makes me so happy. Pixar hasn't made nearly enough original movies lately. I see why they held off on this -there's definitely some overlap with Book of Life (which was actually pretty fun), but gosh I am looking forward to this. What a wonderful teaser trailer.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Looks like trailer is out - here's where I watched it.
> 
> http://theplaylist.net/first-trailer-pixars-coco-takes-land-dead-20170315/
> 
> This makes me so happy. Pixar hasn't made nearly enough original movies lately. I see why they held off on this -there's definitely some overlap with Book of Life (which was actually pretty fun), but gosh I am looking forward to this. What a wonderful teaser trailer.


I agree. You can already tell there is going to be a lot of color in this movie too. With the music aspect I may wondering if this will be a musical type animated movie. Either way I'm excited for something new.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Water Parks closed due to weather 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-and-blizzard-beach-closed-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom

http://micechat.com/155092-new-coffee-miscellaneous-happenings-magic-kingdom/


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> I am going to argue that those are not AT-ATs - unless they are making something that is semi-functional. It looks like that is being made with structural steel - I wouldn't picture the AT-AT at DHS having that much of a heavy duty structure. They look an awful lot more like just bridge trusses. I certainly could be wrong - but not sure I would assume AT-ATs.
> 
> 
> 
> So - I always thought Disney bounding meant wearing clothes that implied a character. This at least show some merchandise with actual characters on it. (Orange Bird) If your outfit is covered in Orange Birds, you aren't really Disney-bounding.



They don't strike me as bridge structures as the ends have beam's making it less likely anything could pass through. I would think they'd triangulate the stuff a bit better. The rear end structure is different than the front as though they will mount something. The sides which have the biggest gaps have no triangulation or structure as if I door is planned there.
Not close enough to see what they are made of either. There location is curious. They are either being stored there so they are out of the way or so they are protected.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Random question..when did "May the 4th/Fourth Be With You" start...I ask because well technically May 4th is my B-day but now instead of it just being Cinco De Mayo references around that time of May it seems the May the 4th/Fourth Be With You is referenced almost as often.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Random question..when did "May the 4th/Fourth Be With You" start...I ask because well technically May 4th is my B-day but now instead of it just being Cinco De Mayo references around that time of May it seems the May the 4th/Fourth Be With You is referenced almost as often.



It looks like the phrase was first used in 1979, but the first organized event was in 2011 and Disney adopted the day in 2013


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Random question..when did "May the 4th/Fourth Be With You" start...I ask because well technically May 4th is my B-day but now instead of it just being Cinco De Mayo references around that time of May it seems the May the 4th/Fourth Be With You is referenced almost as often.



Not sure - but also have seen things for people pushing the Star Wars stuff to the next day and it being "Revenge of the Fifth" (Fifth sort of sounding like Sith)


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure - but also have seen things for people pushing the Star Wars stuff to the next day and it being "Revenge of the Fifth" (Fifth sort of sounding like Sith)


Love it...boy this Star Wars stuff has really become a permanent part of our lives, hasn't it!


----------



## mcd2745

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Random question..when did "May the 4th/Fourth Be With You" start...I ask because well technically May 4th is my B-day but now instead of it just being Cinco De Mayo references around that time of May it seems the May the 4th/Fourth Be With You is referenced almost as often.




As someone else born on the 4th of May ...it's too bad I'm not a Star Wars fan. In fact, I may be the only person on the planet - particularly in my age (44) range - who has never seen any Star Wars movie.


----------



## STLstone

sachilles said:


> They don't strike me as bridge structures as the ends have beam's making it less likely anything could pass through. I would think they'd triangulate the stuff a bit better. The rear end structure is different than the front as though they will mount something. The sides which have the biggest gaps have no triangulation or structure as if I door is planned there.
> Not close enough to see what they are made of either. There location is curious. They are either being stored there so they are out of the way or so they are protected.



Also, there appear to be the "heads" sitting on the ground - which would not be needed for a bridge.

If they are built out of structural steel, that would be unusual for an average indoor decoration, so they'll potentially be outside or they would be accessible to climb in or on.

Or we could just be seeing what we want to see...


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> They don't strike me as bridge structures as the ends have beam's making it less likely anything could pass through. I would think they'd triangulate the stuff a bit better. The rear end structure is different than the front as though they will mount something. The sides which have the biggest gaps have no triangulation or structure as if I door is planned there.
> Not close enough to see what they are made of either. There location is curious. They are either being stored there so they are out of the way or so they are protected.



When I look at them again - they also look like they are slightly asymmetric, which would more indicate an ATAT than a bridge. Also blocks that are the heads nearby. Suppose it doesn't really matter though - it's not a shocker that there is Star Wars stuff in Star Wars land...



STLstone said:


> Also, there appear to be the "heads" sitting on the ground - which would not be needed for a bridge.
> 
> If they are built out of structural steel, that would be unusual for an average indoor decoration, so they'll potentially be outside or they would be accessible to climb in or on.
> 
> Or we could just be seeing what we want to see...



I didn't see the heads at first, but yeah they seem to be there. I agree it seems odd for a structure that would not be physically used. We'll wait and see. 



SureAsLiz said:


> It looks like the phrase was first used in 1979, but the first organized event was in 2011 and Disney adopted the day in 2013



Those dates sound about right - I was thinking it's really the last few years that the date and the name became associated together.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> When I look at them again - they also look like they are slightly asymmetric, which would more indicate an ATAT than a bridge. Also blocks that are the heads nearby. Suppose it doesn't really matter though - it's not a shocker that there is Star Wars stuff in Star Wars land...



I think the shocking/exciting part is people playing it forward that if they have these ATATs that are being built this early and this substantially could they be a key part of the attraction and perhaps like giant animatronics that move, etc.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SureAsLiz said:


> It looks like the phrase was first used in 1979, but the first organized event was in 2011 and Disney adopted the day in 2013


Ohhh thanks for that information..see that makes sense then if the first organized event was in 2011 why I'm hearing more and more about it and yeah once Disney adopts it has the ability to reach a lot of people.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure - but also have seen things for people pushing the Star Wars stuff to the next day and it being "Revenge of the Fifth" (Fifth sort of sounding like Sith)


I distantly remember hearing that at some point. I find that kinda neat really..two days two sides.



mcd2745 said:


> As someone else born on the 4th of May ...it's too bad I'm not a Star Wars fan. In fact, I may be the only person on the planet - particularly in my age (44) range - who has never seen any Star Wars movie.


Howdy fellow b-day sharer! I enjoy Star Wars myself but I get you on it;it's not for everyone


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> I agree. You can already tell there is going to be a lot of color in this movie too. With the music aspect I may wondering if this will be a musical type animated movie. Either way I'm excited for something new.



As far as I understand, it is a musical. I remember an interview or something like that where they talk about an original song and working with Mexican musicians.

I'm excited about this movie. It looks like it will be very beautiful, and it's nice to see another original film from Pixar.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 Pirates Event:

OVERVIEW

Celebrate 50 years of the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ attraction during a D23-exclusive presentation with Disney Legend Marty Sklar, followed by a screening of _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl_ (2003) at AMC Disney Springs 24 at Walt Disney World Resort!

DETAILS
Experience begins at 10 a.m. at AMC Disney Springs 24. Check-in will begin at 9:15 a.m. Please do not arrive before 9:15 a.m.

Available to Gold and Gold Family Members
You will be required to show a photo ID. Members will be required to show their D23 Membership Card.

“Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate’s life for D23!” As we await the May 26 release of _Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales_, D23 Members are invited to celebrate some of Disney’s most notorious rascals, scoundrels, villains, and knaves at the Walt Disney World Resort!

First, if ye come seekin’ the history of salty ol’ pirates, you come to the proper place! Join us as Disney Legend Marty Sklar, former vice chairman and principal creative executive of Walt Disney Imagineering, makes an appearance in Florida and charts our course for an adventure through 50 years of _Pirates of the Caribbean_. During this special presentation, Marty will tell fascinating tales from the making and evolution of the quintessential Disney attraction, which debuted at Disneyland park in 1967 and inspired the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ live-action film series. Discover the secrets behind the attraction’s artistry and development with barrels full of artwork, photography, and other rare material no landlubber will want to miss!

Attendees will then set sail and enjoy the Academy Award®-nominated _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl_ (2003) on the big screen! The swashbuckling feature follows the adventures of Elizabeth Swann (Keira Knightley), Will Turner (Orlando Bloom), and Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp), as they join forces against Captain Barbossa (Geoffrey Rush) and his crew, who are cursed aboard the legendary _Black Pearl_.

This installment of D23’s Magical Screening Series will also include an exclusive gift, created just for you, that you won’t want to miss.


----------



## Indybill

Tigger's ally said:


> In case you haven't been to TL in the last ten years, Crush and Gusher is the same thing as Wildebeest but has 3 different slides.  It sits right next to the new family raft ride.



I have ridden Crush 'n' Gusher many times and it is a fine ride, but it uses water jets to propel you and not linear induction motors. While it's a nice ride, it's not even close to Wildebeest in the ride experience as it uses old technology which has limits to what it can do. (If they have updated CnG in the 3 years since I last rode it, then I apologize in advance.) In the meantime, every top 10 waterslide list for years now has the Holiday World ones on them at the top of the list while Disney usually has none. (I have seen Crush n Gusher as an "Honorable Mention" a few times.) All I am saying is that just like in the theme parks, Disney has coasted for awhile now in the water parks.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the HKDL BB-8 meet and greet which will also come to DHS next month. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-next-month.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the HKDL BB-8 meet and greet which will also come to DHS next month.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-next-month.htm



Cool idea and I am sure my kids would love it - but is he (it?  she?) fully stationary only?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the HKDL BB-8 meet and greet which will also come to DHS next month.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-next-month.htm


I was thinking that it would be cool to see, but isn't it hard to interact with something that only swings it's "head," rocks and sways, and beeps?  At least Chewy (I don't know about Kylo Ren) can give you a hug and look at you, and have a bit of interaction...feels a little more personal...maybe just me.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cool idea and I am sure my kids would love it - but is he (it?  she?) fully stationary only?


I believe so yes.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I was thinking that it would be cool to see, but isn't it hard to interact with something that only swings it's "head," rocks and sways, and beeps?  At least Chewy (I don't know about Kylo Ren) can give you a hug and look at you, and have a bit of interaction...feels a little more personal...maybe just me.


I think it's probably a liability issue that they don't have a full functioning BB-8.


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> I think it's probably a liability issue that they don't have a full functioning BB-8.


We had a local Star Wars fan fest a few weeks ago and BB-8 was there (in CO - the company who created BB-8 is local so I assume they brought him).  He was sitting on a ring just like in this picture.  They told us that was to prevent him from rolling around as he is responsive to those around him and they  didn't want him running into anyone.  Unlike R-2 (who was also there - now sure how that happened) he is not 100% controlled by remote control.  We had a hard time getting a picture of him with my DD as he kept looking at her and beeping at her - he wouldn't smile for the camera.  Even though he sat still he was really awesome to interact with.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> We had a local Star Wars fan fest a few weeks ago and BB-8 was there (in CO - the company who created BB-8 is local so I assume they brought him).  He was sitting on a ring just like in this picture.  They told us that was to prevent him from rolling around as he is responsive to those around him and they  didn't want him running into anyone.  Unlike R-2 (who was also there - now sure how that happened) he is not 100% controlled by remote control.  We had a hard time getting a picture of him with my DD as he kept looking at her and beeping at her - he wouldn't smile for the camera.  Even though he sat still he was really awesome to interact with.



interesting.  R2D2 visited my son's school and he moved around but I guess that is why it was ok as he is under control of the force, er, remote control


----------



## ErinF

This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:

https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752


----------



## rteetz

ErinF said:


> This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752


Awesome!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Yacht Club is getting a Quick Sevice area!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yacht Club is getting a Quick Sevice area!
> 
> View attachment 225715


Nice! Going from the YC to the BC Marketplace was a trek! And the freestyle machines are like Gasparilla


----------



## MommaBerd

ErinF said:


> This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752



AWESOME!!!


----------



## superme80

ErinF said:


> This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752


OMG! So excited!!!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

ErinF said:


> This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752



OMG that's awesome. 

It's because it seems like they are inside the Building, it's either got to be part of the queue or the ride itself.

I'm going with it being part of the ride where your against the first order and the building itself will be like being inside a Star Destroyer or something


----------



## beer dave

I still think they are bridges....


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Random question..when did "May the 4th/Fourth Be With You" start...I ask because well technically May 4th is my B-day but now instead of it just being Cinco De Mayo references around that time of May it seems the May the 4th/Fourth Be With You is referenced almost as often.


Not that this makes it official or anything, but I've made a big deal of May 4 for nearly 10 years in my classroom.  A full day of Star Wars jokes and references.


----------



## Sweettears

Capang said:


> Not that this makes it official or anything, but I've made a big deal of May 4 for nearly 10 years in my classroom.  A full day of Star Wars jokes and references.


My grandson was born on May 4. He's gonna be two so his take on SW has yet to be determined.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the HKDL BB-8 meet and greet which will also come to DHS next month.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-next-month.htm



I'm so excited for this!


----------



## UKDisneyJoe

Is the BB-8 meet and greet replacing Chewie then? My DW will be gutted as she loves Chewie and we are going Nov/Dec this year


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> I was thinking that it would be cool to see, but isn't it hard to interact with something that only swings it's "head," rocks and sways, and beeps?  At least Chewy (I don't know about Kylo Ren) can give you a hug and look at you, and have a bit of interaction...feels a little more personal...maybe just me.



Just like Baymax.  Fiancee got in trouble thinking she could give him a hug.  I got in trouble because I went to wrap my arm around him to take the picture (seriously what an awkward picture it was with our arms straight by our side).  The cast member was not the nicest.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yacht Club is getting a Quick Sevice area!
> 
> View attachment 225715



Anyone else notice those multi-soda dispensers in the picture?  Wasn't there some kind of debate whether Disney would be installing them or not, not too long ago?  I bowed out of that one, so I don't know if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## MommaBerd

mikepizzo said:


> Anyone else notice those multi-soda dispensers in the picture? Wasn't there some kind of debate whether Disney would be installing them or not, not too long ago? I bowed out of that one, so I don't know if I'm remembering correctly.



Coke *really* wants these to be installed as many places as possible. It's better quality control of their products. I expressed some of the complaints/concerns from one of those threads to my brother who works for Coke. One of the bigger complaints was that kids want to "play" with the machine, thus making the lines long. His response was that in Coke's eyes, that's a GOOD thing...it's engaging the future generation of Coke drinkers. It associates fun and freedom (to choose) with the beverage.


----------



## mikepizzo

MommaBerd said:


> Coke *really* wants these to be installed as many places as possible. It's better quality control of their products. I expressed some of the complaints/concerns from one of those threads to my brother who works for Coke. One of the bigger complaints was that kids want to "play" with the machine, thus making the lines long. His response was that in Coke's eyes, that's a GOOD thing...it's engaging the future generation of Coke drinkers. It associates fun and freedom (to choose) with the beverage.



Gotcha, that was it.  I don't drink soda so it's pretty much a non-issue for me, which is why I didn't really pay attention.  It all makes sense though.


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> Gotcha, that was it.  I don't drink soda so it's pretty much a non-issue for me, which is why I didn't really pay attention.  It all makes sense though.


I don't drink soda either, and, in my opinion,  it seems way to attract more people/kids to drinking it.  But they do also have settings for the flavored, non-sweetened water, although, since I wasn't familiar with the machine and all the choices on our visit to POFQ last fall, I spent some time figuring out how to use it, and I will confess that I dumped a couple of wrong choices out.  They had several machines set up, though, so it was a problem for others who were waiting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I don't drink soda either, and, in my opinion,  it seems way to attract more people/kids to drinking it.  But they do also have settings for the flavored, non-sweetened water, although, since I wasn't familiar with the machine and all the choices on our visit to POFQ last fall, I spent some time figuring out how to use it, and I will confess that I dumped a couple of wrong choices out.  They had several machines set up, though, so it was a problem for others who were waiting.



They should come up with an app where you can see all the options available, preselect what you want, and then just scan your phone and the machine makes your drink


----------



## sachilles

The AT-AT's still seem odd, the way they are surrounded in the building. Wondering is that is the ride queue or something, where you snake around it up close. You really would only get a view of them from that second level. If you were at the level with their feet you wouldn't see much.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> They should come up with an app where you can see all the options available, preselect what you want, and then just scan your phone and the machine makes your drink



Funny enough, they do have one, at least on iOS. The Coke Freestyle app. They don't do a good job of advertising it, but I did notice on a local machine that it uses QR codes.


----------



## circus4u

Beauty and the Beast review.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/15/entertainment/beauty-and-the-beast-review/index.html


----------



## mikepizzo

Roxyfire said:


> Funny enough, they do have one, at least on iOS. The Coke Freestyle app. They don't do a good job of advertising it, but I did notice on a local machine that it uses QR codes.



I just checked on Android, also available.

You can actually save different mixes so you don't have to waste your time selecting the same thing over and over.  That's actually a pretty cool idea.


----------



## skier_pete

ErinF said:


> This just popped up on my Twitter feed, the AT-ATs look pretty well assembled now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/finding_dylan/status/842084528734666752



OK - pretty clearly NOT a bridge. I can't imagine their going to make two giant things like that just to put them in the queue. (Of course, there's one outside Star Tours, so maybe.) After spending a week at Universal I am now trepidatious that Disney is going to go with all screens for both their rides...this give me hope (A New Hope? ) that there will be some amount of physical objects in the rides.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> The AT-AT's still seem odd, the way they are surrounded in the building. Wondering is that is the ride queue or something, where you snake around it up close. You really would only get a view of them from that second level. If you were at the level with their feet you wouldn't see much.


I would guess it's an affect like the two pirate ships in Shanghai's pirates. Your vehicle would go between them.


----------



## sachilles

I suppose if it's a hoth situation, perhaps a ride vehicle goes between the legs of both AT-AT's pictured. That could make sense.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Drive through check in debuts at Legoland resort

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/drive-through-check-in-debuts-at.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
GOTG Mission Breakout update 

http://micechat.com/154726-marvel-land-news-breakout-shroud/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited edition Pleasure Island pin

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/03/new-pi-pin-released.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney afternoon game collection

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/capco...sic-disney-games-disney-afternoon-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Latest aerial updates of Pandora

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/the-latest-aerials-of-pandora-world-of-avatar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney afternoon game collection
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/capco...sic-disney-games-disney-afternoon-collection/



that sound you heard was $20 coming out of my wallet


----------



## MommaBerd

Roxyfire said:


> Funny enough, they do have one, at least on iOS. The Coke Freestyle app. They don't do a good job of advertising it, but I did notice on a local machine that it uses QR codes.





mikepizzo said:


> I just checked on Android, also available.
> 
> You can actually save different mixes so you don't have to waste your time selecting the same thing over and over.  That's actually a pretty cool idea.



Did NOT know this...shame on my brother for not telling me! My DS9 is a tech junkie and LOVES these machines; this will make them that much more awesome in his eyes.


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> Did NOT know this...shame on my brother for not telling me! My DS9 is a tech junkie and LOVES these machines; this will make them that much more awesome in his eyes.


One more post about the coke machines, then I'll stop...

I wonder if this app can interface with the Disney Dining Plan...these machines are set to work only with cups with chips, and then there is a delay after dispensing.  So when I ended up pushing the wrong buttons for a beverage, and discarding the contents of my refillable mug, I had to wait for the time limit to pass before trying again. 

I don't know how the app works...has anyone tried it with the refillable mugs?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Japan is starting a Hogwarts castle projection show

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/island...ction-show-coming-to-universal-studios-japan/


----------



## STLstone

jlundeen said:


> One more post about the coke machines, then I'll stop...
> 
> I wonder if this app can interface with the Disney Dining Plan...these machines are set to work only with cups with chips, and then there is a delay after dispensing.  So when I ended up pushing the wrong buttons for a beverage, and discarding the contents of my refillable mug, I had to wait for the time limit to pass before trying again.
> 
> I don't know how the app works...has anyone tried it with the refillable mugs?



From looking at this, I suspect this app just allows you to select the "flavor" you want - without going through all of the menus. The actual dispensing could still be controlled by the RFID system after that. Just a guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has confirmed the AT-ATs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has confirmed the AT-ATs
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/



Yeah - I guess there's no question at all now...though it already seemed certain from the previous pictures.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has confirmed the AT-ATs
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/



just saw that pop up in my Facebook feed and my first thought was to go back to this thread and discuss


----------



## skier_pete

This made me wonder if they do any variation between the two rides. I mean, you could install a battle ride in both parks, but have AT-ATs in one and maybe TIE fighters in the other for instance. I mean, the easier is to do them both the same, and unfortunately that's the most likely outcome, but it would be pretty cool if they were slightly different.


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> D23 Pirates Event:
> 
> OVERVIEW -  May 13, 2017.
> 
> Celebrate 50 years of the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ attraction during a D23-exclusive presentation with Disney Legend Marty Sklar, followed by a screening of _Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl_ (2003) at AMC Disney Springs 24 at Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> DETAILS
> Experience begins at 10 a.m. at AMC Disney Springs 24. Check-in will begin at 9:15 a.m. Please do not arrive before 9:15 a.m.



Sorry, realized that I didn't include the date for the Pirates Event- May 13, 2017.

*Also, there's a lunch with Marty Sklar for D23 members on May 12, 2017.*

$125 per person, plus a $5 per person processing fee. $150 per person, plus a $5 per person processing fee to dine at the Disney Legend Table. Tickets on sale Wednesday, March 29 at 10 a.m. PT (1 p.m. EST). Please check back here for the ticketing link.

*OVERVIEW*
Sit down for an intimate lunch with one of Walt Disney’s right-hand men, Disney Legend Marty Sklar, in the Whitehall Room at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa!

*DETAILS*
The experience begins at 11:30 a.m. and will last approximately two hours. Check-in will begin at 11:15 a.m. at the Whitehall Room at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Convention Center. Please do not arrive before 11:15 a.m.

From writing historic scripts for Walt Disney to leading the creative teams that brought Epcot to life, Marty Sklar has shared Walt’s spirit of optimism and happiness all over the world through his role in creating unique and groundbreaking Disney experiences. During his 53 years of service at The Walt Disney Company, Marty provided leadership for Disney Imagineers behind Walt Disney World Resort, Tokyo Disney Resort, Disneyland Paris, Hong Kong Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, and beyond. When he was named a Disney Legend, it was hard to think of anyone more deserving.

On Friday, May 12, a limited number of D23 Gold Members will be treated to an intimate, three-course luncheon with Marty in the Whitehall Room, a private dining space inside Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Convention Center. During this exclusive event, guests will spend time with Marty and learn about his legendary career with The Walt Disney Company.

Plus, a very limited number of tickets will be available for guests to dine with Marty at the Disney Legend Table.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

crazy4wdw said:


> Sorry, realized that I didn't include the date for the Pirates Event- May 13, 2017.
> 
> *Also, there's a lunch with Marty Sklar for D23 members on May 12, 2017.*
> 
> $125 per person, plus a $5 per person processing fee. $150 per person, plus a $5 per person processing fee to dine at the Disney Legend Table. Tickets on sale Wednesday, March 29 at 10 a.m. PT (1 p.m. EST). Please check back here for the ticketing link.
> 
> *OVERVIEW*
> Sit down for an intimate lunch with one of Walt Disney’s right-hand men, Disney Legend Marty Sklar, in the Whitehall Room at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa!
> 
> *DETAILS*
> The experience begins at 11:30 a.m. and will last approximately two hours. Check-in will begin at 11:15 a.m. at the Whitehall Room at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Convention Center. Please do not arrive before 11:15 a.m.
> 
> From writing historic scripts for Walt Disney to leading the creative teams that brought Epcot to life, Marty Sklar has shared Walt’s spirit of optimism and happiness all over the world through his role in creating unique and groundbreaking Disney experiences. During his 53 years of service at The Walt Disney Company, Marty provided leadership for Disney Imagineers behind Walt Disney World Resort, Tokyo Disney Resort, Disneyland Paris, Hong Kong Disneyland, Disney Cruise Line, and beyond. When he was named a Disney Legend, it was hard to think of anyone more deserving.
> 
> On Friday, May 12, a limited number of D23 Gold Members will be treated to an intimate, three-course luncheon with Marty in the Whitehall Room, a private dining space inside Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa Convention Center. During this exclusive event, guests will spend time with Marty and learn about his legendary career with The Walt Disney Company.
> 
> Plus, a very limited number of tickets will be available for guests to dine with Marty at the Disney Legend Table.



I saw the Pirates event a few days back, and the lunch on May 12 appeared yesterday I think. Here's my deal, I'll be at WDW May 6-13 and am very interested in these events. My husband and I have a Gold Family membership and we'll be traveling with a friend who is not a D23 member. We can get her a ticket to the May 13 pirates showing but not a ticket to the lunch on May 12. She's reluctant to go to the pirates event because it takes away our last day in the parks, plus she's not as big a Disney geek where hearing Marty Skylar would appeal to her. We do have a "rest period" slotted for Friday mid-day. For anyone who's done any of these events, should we make it a priority to do at least one of these events? Is it worth it?


----------



## artesian

TheMaxRebo said:


> that sound you heard was $20 coming out of my wallet



Me too but unfortunately no way to get one. That kinda bums me out


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I saw the Pirates event a few days back, and the lunch on May 12 appeared yesterday I think. Here's my deal, I'll be at WDW May 6-13 and am very interested in these events. My husband and I have a Gold Family membership and we'll be traveling with a friend who is not a D23 member. We can get her a ticket to the May 13 pirates showing but not a ticket to the lunch on May 12. She's reluctant to go to the pirates event because it takes away our last day in the parks, plus she's not as big a Disney geek where hearing Marty Skylar would appeal to her. We do have a "rest period" slotted for Friday mid-day. For anyone who's done any of these events, should we make it a priority to do at least one of these events? Is it worth it?



Well, the Pirates one doesn't sound that amazing, but the chance to meet Marty Sklar? We met Bob Gurr in the lobby of the Grand Floridian talked to him for like 30 seconds, and it's one of the highlights of that trip. I generally won't pay for a lot of these extras Disney keeps throwing out there, but if this was happening while I was down there I would GLADLY pay $125 to meet Marty Sklar. (I would even pay the $150 to sit with him!)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> This made me wonder if they do any variation between the two rides. I mean, you could install a battle ride in both parks, but have AT-ATs in one and maybe TIE fighters in the other for instance. I mean, the easier is to do them both the same, and unfortunately that's the most likely outcome, but it would be pretty cool if they were slightly different.


There will be slight differences in each land but the rides will be exact copies as far as I know.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> Well, the Pirates one doesn't sound that amazing, but the chance to meet Marty Sklar? We met Bob Gurr in the lobby of the Grand Floridian talked to him for like 30 seconds, and it's one of the highlights of that trip. I generally won't pay for a lot of these extras Disney keeps throwing out there, but if this was happening while I was down there I would GLADLY pay $125 to meet Marty Sklar. (I would even pay the $150 to sit with him!)



Thanks for this input! Yes, I would rather do the lunch but I feel pretty bad ditching our friend for a few hours, since she isn't a D23 Gold member... Maybe I can convince her the $80 sign up plus $125 lunch is worth it


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Thanks for this input! Yes, I would rather do the lunch but I feel pretty bad ditching our friend for a few hours, since she isn't a D23 Gold member... Maybe I can convince her the $80 sign up plus $125 lunch is worth it



Well, explain to her the chance you have to do it...I imagine she can find something in all of Disney World to entertain her for 2-3 hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw someone post on Facebook another photopass picture with a prop - also holding a lotus flower style lantern at the China Pavilion in EPCOT


----------



## crazy4wdw

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I saw the Pirates event a few days back, and the lunch on May 12 appeared yesterday I think. Here's my deal, I'll be at WDW May 6-13 and am very interested in these events. My husband and I have a Gold Family membership and we'll be traveling with a friend who is not a D23 member. We can get her a ticket to the May 13 pirates showing but not a ticket to the lunch on May 12. She's reluctant to go to the pirates event because it takes away our last day in the parks, plus she's not as big a Disney geek where hearing Marty Skylar would appeal to her. We do have a "rest period" slotted for Friday mid-day. For anyone who's done any of these events, should we make it a priority to do at least one of these events? Is it worth it?


Just to make you aware, often tickets to D23 events sell out in one to two minutes.  So if you're really interested, you need to be on your computer or device a little before 1:00 PM EST and start refreshing the page over and over until the link opens.  It's like playing the lottery.  There was a Tower of Terror event last October and tickets were gone in under one minute.  Most reviews I've read of D23 events are overall positive.  The cost would be worth to me just to meet and listen to Marty Sklar.  I'm really hoping I'll be able to attend the October D23 event which will celebrate the 35th anniversary of Epcot. 

Good Luck!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

crazy4wdw said:


> Just to make you aware, often tickets to D23 events sell out in one to two minutes.  So if you're really interested, you need to be on your computer or device a little before 1:00 PM EST and start refreshing the page over and over until the link opens.  It's like playing the lottery.  There was a Tower of Terror event last October and tickets were gone in under one minute.  Most reviews I've read of D23 events are overall positive.  The cost would be worth to me just to meet and listen to Marty Sklar.  I'm really hoping I'll be able to attend the October D23 event which will celebrate the 35th anniversary of Epcot.
> 
> Good Luck!



I learned that lesson while trying to get tickets for the January Walt Disney Studios Tour haha 10:30 pst was not good enough! That's why I'm trying to figure out if I should do it now, so that I can be ready to purchase right at the minute they're open!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



That looks really beautiful. Can't wait to see it in person. Just wondering what's so secret about the Banshee ride that they can't show anything... I guess it's always easier to sell an expansion when you use a family ride to promote it.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That looks really beautiful. Can't wait to see it in person. Just wondering what's so secret about the Banshee ride that they can't show anything... I guess it's always easier to sell an expansion when you use a family ride to promote it.


They still haven't showed us the AA much so they are keep both of those secrets.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited edition Pleasure Island pin
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/03/new-pi-pin-released.html


Wow they must have spent a fortune to get Jay Leno to allow them to use his likeness.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They still haven't showed us the AA much so they are keep both of those secrets.



I would think of the two the banshee ride wouldn't come across as well/full effect just in a video


----------



## Bay Max

Confirmation of the AT-ATs (and it's pronounced at at) is also on the DL Instagram. 

https://instagram.com/p/BRtIWKTAEm0/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just saw Beauty and the Beast - overall fairly pleased and any protests were much to-do over nothing... the remake did it justice! My entire group agreed it was much better done than the Cinderella remake


----------



## Spacedog1975

********** said:


> This made me wonder if they do any variation between the two rides. I mean, you could install a battle ride in both parks, but have AT-ATs in one and maybe TIE fighters in the other for instance. I mean, the easier is to do them both the same, and unfortunately that's the most likely outcome, but it would be pretty cool if they were slightly different.



I think the only way they'd consider doing differential experiences between Orlando and Anaheim is if they then replicated those experiences in Paris, Shanghai, Japan.  Since it costs so much to develop and design an experience, the most budget conscious decision is to build at least one clone simultaneously... as they seem to be doing.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Star Wars update in DL

http://micechat.com/155189-star-wars-land-news-walkers-house/


----------



## jade1

B&B 3rd highest March preview. $16 MIL

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4275&p=.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Star Wars update in DL
> 
> http://micechat.com/155189-star-wars-land-news-walkers-house/



One thing not mentioned so far - they are looking like the "walkers" are going to be very static. I was sort of assuming at first that the heads would move and maybe one of the legs would be lifting, but the way the structure looks it doesn't maybe move at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Junior Dance Party at DCA this summer

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-summer-at-disney-california-adventure-park/

This takes place at Disney Junior Live since that is closing.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Not sure how the AT-AT walkers will end up playing out, whether in the the queue or in the ride itself, but I think Pete's point about them appearing to be completely static is an important one. 

I'm also a bit worried about the scale on which they are being built. They do look large in terms of the scope of this project (14 acres), but they are still completely out of scale with how they are portrayed in the films (these are much, much smaller clearly, more similar to the walker currently outside of Star Tours).. I wonder how they will make these visually immersive for those of us who have seen Empire Strikes Back and the battle of Hoth scene more times than we can count. I know that this is a bit of a premature concern to have, but I am really hoping for a totally immersive experience and I can't help but think that they could have instead built nearly full scale AT-ST's to fit inside this building rather than shrunken AT-ATs. 

I will withhold judgement though and keep an open mind obviously to see how this develops but it is something that has been bugging me a bit since this detail reveal.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will pay 3.8 million in back wages

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-disney-wages-labor-violations-20170317-story.html


----------



## Lee Matthews

mikeamizzle said:


> Not sure how the AT-AT walkers will end up playing out, whether in the the queue or in the ride itself, but I think Pete's point about them appearing to be completely static is an important one.
> 
> I'm also a bit worried about the scale on which they are being built. They do look large in terms of the scope of this project (14 acres), but they are still completely out of scale with how they are portrayed in the films (these are much, much smaller clearly, more similar to the walker currently outside of Star Tours).. I wonder how they will make these visually immersive for those of us who have seen Empire Strikes Back and the battle of Hoth scene more times than we can count. I know that this is a bit of a premature concern to have, but I am really hoping for a totally immersive experience and I can't help but think that they could have instead built nearly full scale AT-ST's to fit inside this building rather than shrunken AT-ATs.
> 
> I will withhold judgement though and keep an open mind obviously to see how this develops but it is something that has been bugging me a bit since this detail reveal.



I understand what your saying mate. Where they seem to be inside a building, I'm not going to worry too much yet and just hope that they are just perhaps part on an impressive queue

Size wise, I think they represent the size of them in the films. Look how tiny the workers in orange look next to them


----------



## mikeamizzle

Lee Matthews said:


> I understand what your saying mate. Where they seem to be inside a building, I'm not going to worry too much yet and just hope that they are just perhaps part on an impressive queue
> 
> Size wise, I think they represent the size of them in the films. Look how tiny the workers in orange look next to them



The more I look at those pics, I do agree they do seem to be more to scale than I made it seem like, especially when you look at the size of the workers below. Definitely not worth worrying about though, still on cloud nine that this land has really started to make progress. Its an incredibly exciting/interesting time to be a Star Wars/Disney fan.


----------



## sachilles

mikeamizzle said:


> Not sure how the AT-AT walkers will end up playing out, whether in the the queue or in the ride itself, but I think Pete's point about them appearing to be completely static is an important one.
> 
> I'm also a bit worried about the scale on which they are being built. They do look large in terms of the scope of this project (14 acres), but they are still completely out of scale with how they are portrayed in the films (these are much, much smaller clearly, more similar to the walker currently outside of Star Tours).. I wonder how they will make these visually immersive for those of us who have seen Empire Strikes Back and the battle of Hoth scene more times than we can count. I know that this is a bit of a premature concern to have, but I am really hoping for a totally immersive experience and I can't help but think that they could have instead built nearly full scale AT-ST's to fit inside this building rather than shrunken AT-ATs.
> 
> I will withhold judgement though and keep an open mind obviously to see how this develops but it is something that has been bugging me a bit since this detail reveal.


Internet sleuthing concludes that they are 28 meters high on screen. Using the people in the picture as a gauge they are about 15 meters high, so a bit over half height.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on Avatar

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-disney-world-why-avatar-20170317-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Edison update 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-...struction-of-the-edison-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Edison update
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-...struction-of-the-edison-at-disney-springs.htm



Looks like it's coming along very nicely. The front facade looks about completed.  Can't wait!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


>


Can't wait to see it in June!


----------



## SJMajor67

"Beauty and the Beast' Waltzing to Huge $165M-$170M Bow"

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/weekend-box-office-beauty-beast-roars-163m-thursday-986898


----------



## luisov

SJMajor67 said:


> "Beauty and the Beast' Waltzing to Huge $165M-$170M Bow"
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/weekend-box-office-beauty-beast-roars-163m-thursday-986898



They say no publicity is bad publicity. Great for Disney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Planet Hollywood plans to keep up celebrity presence to increase business.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ncrease-celebrity-presence-add-quick-service/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Planet Hollywood plans to keep up celebrity presence to increase business.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ncrease-celebrity-presence-add-quick-service/


Might wanna improve the menu if they're that concerned


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Might wanna improve the menu if they're that concerned


There are mixed reviews. Some items on the menu have been well received.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> There are mixed reviews. Some items on the menu have been well received.


I truthfully haven't been in years (obviously not since the redo) but it's never really had a luster to draw me in either way. It's a chain restaurant and there's plent of other stuff at the Springs to get food from (probably going to Wolfgang Puck this year for the first time which is exciting)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I truthfully haven't been in years (obviously not since the redo) but it's never really had a luster to draw me in either way. It's a chain restaurant and there's plent of other stuff at the Springs to get food from (probably going to Wolfgang Puck this year for the first time which is exciting)



From what I have seen the issue is that for most items there is a better version elsewhere in Disney Springs, often at a lower price point and the decor is all mismanaged and just not enough to draw you in - that said, the food appears to be better than before the rehab


----------



## DizDaD7

umichigan10 said:


> Might wanna improve the menu if they're that concerned


Now this is FUNNY!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Started a thread regarding new rumors for the WDW 50th.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/50-enhancements-across-wdw-for-the-50th.3591793/


----------



## jade1

Looks like $170M was right for B&B. Top 10 opening in history.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/weekend-box-office-beauty-beast-roars-163m-thursday-986898


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Survey for possible "Pixar Fest" across Disneyland Resort in 2018.

https://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/843570475796258821


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey for possible "Pixar Fest" across Disneyland Resort in 2018.
> 
> https://twitter.com/stitchkingdom/status/843570475796258821



That sounds like a cool seasonal event. I love that for the most part, Disney has tried to integrate all their properties into one sole experience, but I think it's a nice idea to dedicate an event just for Pixar films. Would love to see that.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


OMG STOP! After all of that, only running for 3 years?! I guess Disney wants to bury it. Lol


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


Yikes... well.... 
yikes.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


So....they spent more years developing this show than it will actually run?


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> OMG STOP! After all of that, only running for 3 years?! I guess Disney wants to bury it. Lol





MissGina5 said:


> Yikes... well....
> yikes.





Capang said:


> So....they spent more years developing this show than it will actually run?



Now reminder this is only a rumor and from only one source. I hope they can keep it to a more original based show if it has to change.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Now reminder this is only a rumor and from only one source. I hope they can keep it to a more original based show if it has to change.



Hmmm...what source?

(No...you're not getting off the hook here...)


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hmmm...what source?
> 
> (No...you're not getting off the hook here...)


Yes it's Jim Hill but yes he has been right before. Reminder this is the Disney Rumors and News board and we can discuss these kind of things.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


Can they not change it sooner than that? I saw it for the first time a few days ago and it was probably my last time to see it. I won't waste a fast pass or the time waiting in line for a show that doesn't really impress me.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

j2thomason said:


> Can they not change it sooner than that? I saw it for the first time a few days ago and it was probably my last time to see it. I won't waste a fast pass or the time waiting in line for a show that doesn't really impress me.



A disturbance in the force told me it wasn't very good...that's the way it was lining up...

You are the first confirmation I've seen of that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yes it's Jim Hill but yes he has been right before. Reminder this is the Disney Rumors and News board and we can discuss these kind of things.



We really should have a "minimum" success rate...I don't think Jim hill would make the cut


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> Can they not change it sooner than that? I saw it for the first time a few days ago and it was probably my last time to see it. I won't waste a fast pass or the time waiting in line for a show that doesn't really impress me.


They are going to want to try and make money off of it first. I haven't seen it in person but I find it to be a good show in that its original and true to the park's vision. I think many want flashy bang bang firework type moments and that's not this show.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> We really should have a "minimum" success rate...I don't think Jim hill would make the cut


I disagree but let's stop there.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> A disturbance in the force told me it wasn't very good...that's the way it was lining up...
> 
> You are the first confirmation I've seen of that.


It's definitely not your typical Disney show. It's conceptual and doesn't have pyro. Personally without seeing it in person I think its a great fit for AK.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Now reminder this is only a rumor and from only one source. I hope they can keep it to a more original based show if it has to change.


I did like the fact that Disney tried to make an original show rather than rely on Lion King, Pocahontas, A Bug's Life, etc for Animal Kingdom. If there weren't so many delays and issues, a filler show that was thrown together last minute, and awkward previews cutting 1/4 of the show, I do not think RoL would be receiving such harsh initial reviews. I think it was hyped too much and independently operated GPS floats do not cut it for the guests when the projection wall cannot be mastered like it is in Fantasmic! which is about 20 years old in HS.

For me, the "worst" part of the show was the seating! The story did not make 100% sense to me, but I chalk that up to the parts that were cut out. The lotus floats were gorgeous in person and so were the animals! I wish they were used more!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's definitely not your typical Disney show. It's conceptual and doesn't have pyro. Personally without seeing it in person I think its a great fit for AK.



 But...you haven't seen it...and you're talking to at least one person here who has.

I sure I'll see it next time around (missed it by 2 days)...but sometimes things are what they are...and sometimes that's just a miss.  It's happened before.  Did you ever see the Crapesty of Nations?  Mickeys jamming jungle parade?


----------



## Dentam

lockedoutlogic said:


> I sure I'll see it next time around (missed it by 2 days)...but sometimes things are what they are...and sometimes that's just a miss. It's happened before. Did you ever see the Crapesty of Nations? Mickeys jamming jungle parade?



Tapestry of Nations remains my favorite parade Disney has done.  It was at Epcot the summer I did my internship there and I just loved it... hard to believe you didn't like it!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Dentam said:


> Tapestry of Nations remains my favorite parade Disney has done.  It was at Epcot _the* summer I did my internship*_ there and I just loved it... hard to believe you didn't like it!



Uh huh...since I have the secret decoder ring, do you want me to translate that?


----------



## Dentam

lockedoutlogic said:


> Uh huh...since I have the secret decoder ring, do you want me to translate that?



  My dad and I were just reminiscing about it when we were at Epcot last month - we both thought it was one of the best parades they've done.  I remember seeing the shed where they kept all of the costumes for it while I was there too.  Anyway, to each their own!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Dentam said:


> My dad and I were just reminiscing about it when we were at Epcot last month - we both thought it was one of the best parades they've done.  I remember seeing the shed where they kept all of the costumes for it while I was there too.  Anyway, to each their own!



"Maaalox...ma ma ma Maalox...ma ma maalox..."


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I did like the fact that Disney tried to make an original show rather than rely on Lion King, Pocahontas, A Bug's Life, etc for Animal Kingdom. If there weren't so many delays and issues, a filler show that was thrown together last minute, and awkward previews cutting 1/4 of the show, I do not think RoL would be receiving such harsh initial reviews. I think it was hyped too much and independently operated GPS floats do not cut it for the guests when the projection wall cannot be mastered like it is in Fantasmic! which is about 20 years old in HS.
> 
> For me, the "worst" part of the show was the seating! The story did not make 100% sense to me, but I chalk that up to the parts that were cut out. The lotus floats were gorgeous in person and so were the animals! I wish they were used more!


Yes, I think the delay really hurt the reviews.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> But...you haven't seen it...and you're talking to at least one person here who has.
> 
> I sure I'll see it next time around (missed it by 2 days)...but sometimes things are what they are...and sometimes that's just a miss.  It's happened before.  Did you ever see the Crapesty of Nations?  Mickeys jamming jungle parade?


I love the Tapestry of Nations music but never saw that in person. I did see the parade and did really like that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yes, I think the delay really hurt the reviews.



I'm sure there was a little angst for some...but if it was really good...we'd know about it.


----------



## luisov

Can't find a good reason for them to change an expensive and difficult show after just 3 years. I guess they might be having second thoughts on RoL's ability to reduce the crowds from Pandora at night... If the lack of characters was the problem, I really don't think that adding Pocahontas, Lion King or Jungle Book to the show would've done a lot to sell merchandise.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm sure there was a little angst for some...but if it was really good...we'd know about it.


Some people really do love it. It's a different type of show that people aren't used to.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I love the Tapestry of Nations music but never saw that in person. I did see the parade and did really like that.



You were like 5 during jammin jungle, no?

As far as tapestry goes...it was fine for what it was designed for: temporary.

Like the wand, millennium village, and the hat at MGM...it became a joke when they tried to bleed it.  As is usually the case.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Some people really do love it. It's a different type of show that people aren't used to.



I will most definitely decide for myself...but consensus is typically right and I'm not getting positive ju ju overall...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You were like 5 during jammin jungle, no?
> 
> As far as tapestry goes...it was fine for what it was designed for: temporary.
> 
> Like the wand, millennium village, and the hat at MGM...it became a joke when they tried to bleed it.  As is usually the case.


That parade ended in 2014 I believe so no not 5. Everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> Can't find a good reason for them to change an expensive and difficult show after just 3 years. I guess they might be having second thoughts on RoL's ability to reduce the crowds from Pandora at night... If the lack of characters was the problem, I really don't think that adding Pocahontas, Lion King or Jungle Book to the show would've done a lot to sell merchandise.



Animal kingdom has ALWAYS been a tough sell for theme reasons...I don't think their attempt to draw a significantly larger crowd is gonna be successful and I BET they already know that...

They need at least another land with a couple of really rock solid attractions...queue Australia...

And they will likely try to start shoving in ip all over the place...no doubt.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> That parade ended in 2014 I believe so no not 5. Everyone has their own opinions.



Yeah yeah...keep the dream alive,my brother


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.



Jim Hill's usual crock of BS.  Not to say it can't happen, but what a lazy, stupid rumor.

Edit: I have to admit, if Rivers of Light opinion is "Seen it once, don't need to see it again", it is likely it will get changed sooner rather than later. They aren't going to play the show to a 1/2 empty stadium.  The other night-time shows people see over and over. "One and done" is not going to cut it for Disney.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Rivers of Light will end in 2020 for a new show featuring Disney characters according to Jim Hill.


Shouldn't we all be happy that they are planning to make a change in entertainment at a reasonable point in time?


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Shouldn't we all be happy that they are planning to make a change in entertainment at a reasonable point in time?


Making a change doesn't always result in a good thing.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Making a change doesn't always result in a good thing.


Sure but it results in a change.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Redesigned guide maps coming to MK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/redesigned-guidemaps-coming-soon-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Orlando introduces redesigned website 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/the-universal-orlando-resort-introduces.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rafikis Planet Watch animals making in park appearances

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/rafikis-planet-watch-animals-making-in.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs offers this week

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/upcoming-disney-springs-offers.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Orlando introduces new youth program

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/universal-orlando-resort-introduces-new.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/154987-disneyland-photo-update-pirates-fabulous-50/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New WDW onramp opens today 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-on-ramp-from-osceola-parkway-to-world-drive-will-open-today/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering coming to Pandora

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering coming to Pandora
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm


I wish they would do it like the Breakfast and Lunch at BOG and let you do an ADR, and order ahead, using the dining plan.  That works really slick at BOG!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering coming to Pandora
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...ok-at-pandoras-food-in-the-satuli-canteen.htm



That sounds great - and, I mean, and Panara Bread can do it you'd think Disney could figure it out


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> That sounds great - and, I mean, and Panara Bread can do it you'd think Disney could figure it out


*Pandora bread


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Backstories of everything in Pandora

https://blogmickey.com/2017/03/offi...ries-attractions-around-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> I mean I am with you that remakes shouldn't be making this much and shouldn't be Disney's focus but all of Hollywood is doing remakes.



I just hope I live to see them remake Star Wars Episode I through III.......


----------



## rteetz

*News

#DisneyParksLIVE Will Live Stream ‘Wishes’ on March 23 at 8:55 p.m.*


----------



## rteetz

*News

First Look at Menu for Satu’li Canteen in Pandora—The World of Avatar at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I mean I am with you that remakes shouldn't be making this much and shouldn't be Disney's focus but all of Hollywood is doing remakes.



I mean...I think that's kind of a silly thing to say.  Just because something is a remake doesn't make it inherently bad.  It means that there is some level of un-originality.  Disney's focus has pretty much always been on remakes/re-imagining.  Everyone's beloved 1991 Beauty and the Beast is a re-imagining of the French fairy tale by Jeanne-Marie Leprince de Beaumont.  

Remakes are not new...the first remake was "The Great Train Robbery" in 1904.

Likewise, Disney's other focus has been making an immense amount of money.  If you can remake/re-imagine an existing property and make a cool $170 million opening weekend then it turns into a pretty good weekend.

Now, mind you, I'm not talking about short term vs long term.  Don't get me wrong, one can only remake/re-imagine the same property before people get tired of it.  Eventually there has to be new properties that come about that can eventually get remade/re-imagined X amount of years later.

The answer to all of this is very simple...if you don't like remakes in general then don't go see ANY remakes.  One can't pick and choose what is ok to be "remade" and then complain that all Hollywood ever does is remake stuff (not saying you are complaining, just speaking in general).

It all depends on what you don't like.  If you don't like it, don't give them your money...it's pretty simple.


----------



## Maineiak

STLstone said:


> I just hope I live to see them remake Star Wars Episode I through III.......


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I mean...I think that's kind of a silly thing to say.  Just because something is a remake doesn't make it inherently bad.  It means that there is some level of un-originality.  Disney's focus has pretty much always been on remakes/re-imagining.  Everyone's beloved 1991 Beauty and the Beast is a re-imagining of the French fairy tale by Jeanne-Marie Leprince de Beaumont.
> 
> Remakes are not new...the first remake was "The Great Train Robbery" in 1904.
> 
> Likewise, Disney's other focus has been making an immense amount of money.  If you can remake/re-imagine an existing property and make a cool $170 million opening weekend then it turns into a pretty good weekend.
> 
> Now, mind you, I'm not talking about short term vs long term.  Don't get me wrong, one can only remake/re-imagine the same property before people get tired of it.  Eventually there has to be new properties that come about that can eventually get remade/re-imagined X amount of years later.
> 
> The answer to all of this is very simple...if you don't like remakes in general then don't go see ANY remakes.  One can't pick and choose what is ok to be "remade" and then complain that all Hollywood ever does is remake stuff (not saying you are complaining, just speaking in general).
> 
> It all depends on what you don't like.  If you don't like it, don't give them your money...it's pretty simple.


I don't have a problem with remakes per say but its the number of them. Disney should focus on quality not quantity. There are 20 more in the works. I prefer the new twist kind of films like Maleficent.


----------



## Gastonecrosse

I found this rather interesting.  Not sure if anything park wise would come from it but all the same it is a nice proof of concept.

http://gizmodo.com/watch-this-guy-catch-a-virtual-reality-ball-that-turns-1793443605


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Many might've have forgotten but Disney did an express ordering test almost two years ago now at the backlot express. Now with Pandora we are finally seeing the system being rolled out into the quick service eatery. 

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2015/05/02/express-food-ordering-test-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> They are going to want to try and make money off of it first. I haven't seen it in person but I find it to be a good show in that its original and true to the park's vision. I think many want flashy bang bang firework type moments and that's not this show.


The fireworks aren't a big deal to me. But some character tie-ins would be nice. I think it would help make it feel more familiar and add more emotion to it. It's just my opinion, I know other people think it's great. I really enjoy the tree projections much more that ROL.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Many might've have forgotten but Disney did an express ordering test almost two years ago now at the backlot express. Now with Pandora we are finally seeing the system being rolled out into the quick service eatery.
> 
> http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2015/05/02/express-food-ordering-test-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I remember them running this test for snacks during Fantasmic as well. I also remember it not working at all. We attempted to order three different times and got an error each time. Checked the credit card statement a few days later and they billed us all three times. Hopefully they've improved it and worked out the kinks. It would be nice to actually get the food you pay for.


----------



## rteetz

Side note one of my local news just brought up Universal's virtual lines app and TapuTapu bands in a story. They said Universal is trying to change how people wait in lines and the virtual line is being tested at the new Jimmy Fallon attraction and will be used at the "*new Volcano Bay water slide*".........


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast parking near Disney Springs to close as construction is set to begin on third parking garage. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/casti...begins-another-disney-springs-parking-garage/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Side note one of my local news just brought up Universal's virtual lines app and TapuTapu bands in a story. They said Universal is trying to change how people wait in lines and the virtual line is being tested at the new Jimmy Fallon attraction and will be used at the "*new Volcano Bay water slide*".........


A lovely employee at the Race Through NY ride was explaining the virtual queue to me when I went on 3/8.

It was not yet in use. When I entered, I received a card representative of one of the NBC Peacock colors (I got green). When it was my turn to advance from the first room with all the hosts to the second room, the lights in the ceiling illuminated the color of my card. The next room had the a cappella show, Hashtag, and scenes from the actual Tonight Show. I waited about 30/40 minutes in total, but it went by very fast since there was constant entertainment!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> A lovely employee at the Race Through NY ride was explaining the virtual queue to me when I went on 3/8.
> 
> It was not yet in use. When I entered, I received a card representative of one of the NBC Peacock colors (I got green). When it was my turn to advance from the first room with all the hosts to the second room, the lights in the ceiling illuminated the color of my card. The next room had the a cappella show, Hashtag, and scenes from the actual Tonight Show. I waited about 30/40 minutes in total, but it went by very fast since there was constant entertainment!


I have heard the queue helps with the waits. I do know the virtual queue is now in use and can be booked on the universal app.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I have heard the queue helps with the waits. I do know the virtual queue is now in use and can be booked on the universal app.


I wish I could have tried it!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible Splash Mountain refurb 

August 28th- Novmeber 16th.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> Side note one of my local news just brought up Universal's virtual lines app and TapuTapu bands in a story. They said Universal is trying to change how people wait in lines and the virtual line is being tested at the new Jimmy Fallon attraction and will be used at the "*new Volcano Bay water slide*".........



Somewhere I just heard a Universal advertising exec lose his/her mind. Can't you hear the screaming in the distance?


----------



## umichigan10

pepperandchips said:


> Somewhere I just heard a Universal advertising exec lose his/her mind. Can't you hear the screaming in the distance?


Their marketing team must feel like Charlie Brown and the football at this point


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> It's definitely not your typical Disney show. It's conceptual and doesn't have pyro. Personally without seeing it in person I think its a great fit for AK.


I saw it once and wasn't over impressed. However I need to see it again before I make final judgment.  Also to add I went in with reduced expectations based on comments.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Paris Update : Star Tours : The Adventure Continues Open at Disneyland Paris - Full Pictorial Report With Pictures and Video !


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Steamboat Willie design, as well as older designs, being moved to MagicBand 2*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Limited Release Tron MagicBand now available on the Shop Disney Parks app*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Second Limited Edition MagicBand for live action Beauty and the Beast for sale*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 

Magic Kingdom Update: New Entrance Sign & More (PART 1)*


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Paris Update : Star Tours : The Adventure Continues Open at Disneyland Paris - Full Pictorial Report With Pictures and Video !



Disneyland Paris hasn't looked this beautiful since opening day. I really like that they are finally giving some attention to the whole place.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Who Framed Roger Rabbit is coming to Netflix March 24th, 2017

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/the-5-...s-week-220046963.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma

I am excited!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Dreamers Academy Celebrates 10th Event and Welcomes 1,000th Dreamer*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Experience the Magic of ‘Beauty and the Beast’ at Walt Disney Parks and Resorts*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mouse of Mystery

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Limited Release Tron MagicBand now available on the Shop Disney Parks app*



I want a TRON MagicBand, but I'm holding out for the special "glowing" edition. As much as I love TRON, I was a little disappointed when I saw them, as I somehow envisioned it glowing in the dark or something -- I was anticipating the TRON style more than just the logo or a character. 

That needs to happen.


----------



## AJ1983

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible Splash Mountain refurb
> 
> August 28th- Novmeber 16th.



Oh no! How likely is this? We are going in September and it is one of our favourites


----------



## rteetz

AJ1983 said:


> Oh no! How likely is this? We are going in September and it is one of our favourites


Very likely.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Who Framed Roger Rabbit is coming to Netflix March 24th, 2017
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/the-5-...s-week-220046963.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma
> 
> I am excited!



I am not sad that they never made a sequel, as it may have been terrible.
I am sad that they stopped making the shorts.  Those were a lot of fun.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Very likely.


 Rats!  We'll be there during that time, too.  Splash is a favorite for us at MK!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DCA, DTD, and more!

http://micechat.com/155534-disneyland-resort-photo-update-tower-of-pipes/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Tokyo Disneyland expansion project

http://www.themeparx.com/tokyo-disney-resort-expansion/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Junior Play n Dine lunch extended to September

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/holl...-hollywood-and-vine-extended-to-september.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile orderings coming to more Disney restaurants in the future

http://www.disneydining.com/advance...dditional-walt-disney-world-dining-locations/


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible Splash Mountain refurb
> 
> August 28th- Novmeber 16th.



Sounds like that CM from way back had heard rumblings but didn't have accurate data.
I'm surprised that this isn't pushed to January.  Curious.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Sounds like that CM from way back had heard rumblings but didn't have accurate data.
> I'm surprised that this isn't pushed to January.  Curious.


From what I have heard another major attraction will be down in early 2018.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> From what I have heard another major attraction will be down in early 2018.



I would expect if this 50th Anniversary blitz is even remotely true, people will have to accept things will have to get refurbished. It's unfortunate but true.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I would expect if this 50th Anniversary blitz is even remotely true, people will have to accept things will have to get refurbished. It's unfortunate but true.


Which is why this is only the beginning if it is true. Some have said if you don't like walls in WDW 2018 is not going to be a good year.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Which is why this is only the beginning if it is true. Some have said if you don't like walls in WDW 2018 is not going to be a good year.



Good to know. I was planning on a lighter trip next year if my DVC resale goes through. I know I'm going to want those points for 2019.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cast parking near Disney Springs to close as construction is set to begin on third parking garage.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/casti...begins-another-disney-springs-parking-garage/



Seems like this could be a great place for a Gondola stop.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Roxyfire said:


> I would expect if this 50th Anniversary blitz is even remotely true, people will have to accept things will have to get refurbished. It's unfortunate but true.





rteetz said:


> Which is why this is only the beginning if it is true. Some have said if you don't like walls in WDW 2018 is not going to be a good year.



As long as major attractions are going on and offline in tandem rather than in concert, I think this is a good thing.
I know FL tends to be gun shy about bringing down major attractions for any length of time, but MK in particular has enough headliners that I'd be happy for them to ALWAYS have one down for major refurbishment if it means getting regular plussing and TLC.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest rumors regarding Dragon Challenge at Universal

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...-dragon-challenge-coaster-making.html?ana=twt


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Not a rumor this is happening. Security changes at MK.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...tructured-screening-moving-ttc-resort-hotels/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not a rumor this is happening. Security changes at MK.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...tructured-screening-moving-ttc-resort-hotels/


I've been wanting them to make this change for a while now.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I've been wanting them to make this change for a while now.


As soon as the second tram stop at the TTC is finished it should start.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> As soon as the second tram stop at the TTC is finished it should start.


Random point to this...If this happens, you would now be in the "security bubble" if you start your day in EPCOT and transfer to MK. Not the other way around (unless they change the security for EPCOT too).


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Random point to this...If this happens, you would now be in the "security bubble" if you start your day in EPCOT and transfer to MK. Not the other way around (unless they change the security for EPCOT too).


Right now security at the rest of the parks is staying as is.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not a rumor this is happening. Security changes at MK.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...tructured-screening-moving-ttc-resort-hotels/



Woohoo! This is fantastic. I hope it's in place by August as we are staying at GF. 

I love the idea of widening the security bubble to alleviate congestion and help preserve a more magical entrance. Bag check was always a nuisance, and improved security measures have made entering the park a bit more stressful with a stroller-aged baby.


----------



## jknezek

Wish they would include the launches as well. Would be awesome to have one at the beginning of the dock for Fort Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge. I guess it would require an extra CM at both spots though, but passing through bag check while waiting to get on the boat to MK would be great.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not a rumor this is happening. Security changes at MK.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/rumor...tructured-screening-moving-ttc-resort-hotels/



This is excellent. The only negative I can see for those staying at the monorail resorts is you can be stuck in line at security as you watch the monorail pull away...not the biggest of deals, but it will tick some people off. Also for someone just going from say the Contemporary to the Poly will need to go through security to do so.

I have to say though - after going to Universal and seeing how they handle security, it's definitely a big plus to increase the security bubble. They could move back the tap stations and really open up the front of the park area.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Random point to this...If this happens, you would now be in the "security bubble" if you start your day in EPCOT and transfer to MK. Not the other way around (unless they change the security for EPCOT too).



Not sure about this - the monorail stop at Epcot is outside the Epcot security condone. I wonder if they would somehow bring it inside though - otherwise you would go through security twice.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog will live stream Wishes on March 23 @ 8:55 PM

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-live-stream-wishes-on-march-23-at-8-p-m/?dpb


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> Not sure about this - the monorail stop at Epcot is outside the Epcot security condone. I wonder if they would somehow bring it inside though - otherwise you would go through security twice.



The monorail entrance at EPCOT is still in the "security bubble."  When you exit the monorail at EPCOT, you have to go through security.


----------



## jlundeen

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The monorail entrance at EPCOT is still in the "security bubble."  When you exit the monorail at EPCOT, you have to go through security.


Plus, I think you have to get off the monorail from Epcot at the TTC, and you'd probably have to go through security before boarding the MK Monorail, right?  So there wouldn't be any problem with it.  Right?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jlundeen said:


> Plus, I think you have to get off the monorail from Epcot at the TTC, and you'd probably have to go through security before boarding the MK Monorail, right?  So there wouldn't be any problem with it.  Right?


This is what the article says:

"If all goes according to rumored plans, guests parking at the Transportation and Ticket Center will go through security bag check and metal detectors after they exit the parking lot trams, but before the board any monorails or a ferryboat to the park."

If that is the case, you can exit the EPCOT Monorail and go to the MK Monorail/Ferry Boat without going through security again. You would only go through security at TTC as you exit the tram. This is all rumor, but most likely going to happen at some point. All I am saying is based on how current security is, and what it would be if only MK changed and EPCOT didn't change.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is what the article says:
> 
> "If all goes according to rumored plans, guests parking at the Transportation and Ticket Center will go through security bag check and metal detectors after they exit the parking lot trams, but before the board any monorails or a ferryboat to the park."
> 
> If that is the case, you can exit the EPCOT Monorail and go to the MK Monorail/Ferry Boat without going through security again. You would only go through security at TTC as you exit the tram. This is all rumor, but most likely going to happen at some point. All I am saying is based on how current security is, and what it would be if only MK changed and EPCOT didn't change.



Right - but as of right now, if they didn't change anything at Epcot, if you parked at the TTC (or say walked over from the Poly) you would have to go through security at the TTC, take the monorail to Epcot, get off and go through security again at Epcot. This just seems super-inefficient, and I can't imagine they will keep it that way.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> Right - but as of right now, if they didn't change anything at Epcot, if you parked at the TTC (or say walked over from the Poly) you would have to go through security at the TTC, take the monorail to Epcot, get off and go through security again at Epcot. This just seems super-inefficient, and I can't imagine they will keep it that way.


I find the monorail exit at EPCOT to be very "tedious." We exit right by the front gate, but then you have to walk the complete opposite direction and then walk back. I feel like the only way they could change the security checkpoint at EPCOT for the monorail/bus side would be to change where the tram drops you off.


----------



## sachilles

I would think you'd have a security bypass at epcot. They way epcots entrance is setup, I think that would be fairly easy to accomplish this. 
If you want to board the monorail at epcot, and you haven't entered the park yet, it would force you through a checkpoint.

So if you enter the TTC you go through security first, and can board any monorail, and skip security into the park. Leaving the park (MK and epcot) you can board the monorail freely without passing a check point. So you should be able to travel MK to epcot and vice versa without a screening(via monorail).

Now, if the gondola is inside of security at all stops(no idea if its being considered or not), then you could conceivably go MK to DHS with only your initial screening provided you have park hoppers.

This would be a huge net gain in efficiency I think.  There will be some transition pain, but worth it in the end. Ultimately, they have to want to try to get most of the mass transit inside of security, as it certainly would be at risk as is now.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> This would be a huge net gain in efficiency I think.  There will be some transition pain, but worth it in the end. Ultimately, they have to want to try to get most of the mass transit inside of security, as it certainly would be at risk as is now.



I don't think there's a point to them getting the bus stops inside of security. The vast majority comes through buses and the parking lots itself. 

I am not sure this has much to do with efficiency. I would think efficiency would be to have a single security spot, not the 6-8 that this is going to entail. My guess is they get a lot of complaints about the current set-up, and may even have problems from a security point of view in terms of the sheer numbers pushing through. I would also think they would love to switch to bag scanners as universal does. 

The gondola landing spot at DHS seems like it would be difficult to make this inside the security parameter. The one at Epcot certainly could be though!


----------



## mollmoll4

http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/disney-gary-goldman-zootopia-copyright-1202013303/

Federal lawsuit filed accusing Disney of stealing Zootopia.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/disney-gary-goldman-zootopia-copyright-1202013303/
> 
> Federal lawsuit filed accusing Disney of stealing Zootopia.


Why does it always take a year or so for these things to come out? Frozen had several of these lawsuits.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> Why does it always take a year or so for these things to come out? Frozen had several of these lawsuits.



Plaintiff needs to identify and hire qualified counsel, get evidence in order, identify his/her damages, attorney prepares lawsuit, etc. The legal wheels are slow. The longer time span also furthers the claim that the plaintiff incurred more damages (say since there are now DVD sales in addition to box office take from the "stolen" IP)


----------



## Sweettears

pepperandchips said:


> Plaintiff needs to identify and hire qualified counsel, get evidence in order, identify his/her damages, attorney prepares lawsuit, etc. The legal wheels are slow. The longer time span also furthers the claim that the plaintiff incurred more damages (say since there are now DVD sales in addition to box office take from the "stolen" IP)


On the other hand it takes that long to find an attorney either hungry for attention or desperate enough to take on a losing proposition.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Why does it always take a year or so for these things to come out? Frozen had several of these lawsuits.



It happens with many of the films Disney Animation and Pixar do. By November we'll be talking about how Moana is the real story of a little girl from Texas.


----------



## Sweettears

luisov said:


> It happens with many of the films Disney Animation and Pixar do. By November we'll be talking about how Moana is the real story of a little girl from Texas.


 Got me with that one.

I'm sure Disney gets thousands of ideas submitted on a continual basis. To make a connection between submission and Anyone inside Disney who may have seen the submission is a mighty task.


----------



## rteetz

*News

egg-stravaganza-returning-to-disneyland-in-april*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney·Pixar’s “Cars 3” Tour Plans a Pit Stop at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Shanghai Disney Resort Attractions and Live Entertainment Take Top Awards*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
4000 Rooms planned for Wet n Wild site

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universal-planning-4000-hotel-rooms-on-wet-n-wild-property/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dates for Japan D23 expo announced 

https://d23.com/mark-your-calendars...g-february-10-12-2018/?share_token=f1c7390c6e


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
GQ Men's fashion shoot at WDW

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...fashion-shoot-at-walt-disney-world-resort.htm


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> This is excellent. The only negative I can see for those staying at the monorail resorts is you can be stuck in line at security as you watch the monorail pull away...not the biggest of deals, but it will tick some people off. Also for someone just going from say the Contemporary to the Poly will need to go through security to do so.
> 
> I have to say though - after going to Universal and seeing how they handle security, it's definitely a big plus to increase the security bubble. They could move back the tap stations and really open up the front of the park area.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this - *the monorail stop at Epcot is outside the Epcot security condone. I wonder if they would somehow bring it inside though - otherwise you would go through security twice.*



Right-- they may have you get in the security line at the TTC when changing monorails--- or else they need a way to get from epcot park to the monorail with out exiting epcot.  And have no access to the monorail with out first going through security.  I see a cattle chute change coming...


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Lake Buena Vista Shopping Village opens in 1975.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Lake Buena Vista Shopping Village opens in 1975.



I remember staying at the Embassy Suites not far from Lake Buena Vista Village in the late 80s, early 90s, mid 90s, and finally for New Year's Eve 2000. After we sold the trailer in the 80s, that became our go to spot in Orlando as the Suites were great when my sister and I were growing up. We used to walk from the shopping center to the hotel if the hotel bus wasn't running at a convenient time. Used to hate getting dropped off after a long day in the park at the shopping area because I just knew my mom wasn't going to want to just walk back to the hotel. I don't know how many hours we spent there, but I always think of that area as Buena Vista Village. Whatever else Disney has called it over the years, that name is probably stuck in my mind.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4000 Rooms planned for Wet n Wild site
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universal-planning-4000-hotel-rooms-on-wet-n-wild-property/



Exciting news, we could use some competition to Disney's budget resorts


----------



## AJ1983

rteetz said:


> Very likely.



Noooooooo  Oh well, there's always next time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4000 Rooms planned for Wet n Wild site
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universal-planning-4000-hotel-rooms-on-wet-n-wild-property/


Wonder if they'll try and connect it to the main property somehow (gondola anyone?)


----------



## notnothin

WDWNT is reporting that AP previews for Pandora will begin on 04/08 and 04/09

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...gin-soon-pandora-world-avatar-dates-revealed/


----------



## rteetz

notnothin said:


> WDWNT is reporting that AP previews for Pandora will begin on 04/08 and 04/09
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...gin-soon-pandora-world-avatar-dates-revealed/


Apparently there are AP's blocked out during that time so that doesn't help the validity of this.


----------



## notnothin

rteetz said:


> Apparently there are AP's blocked out during that time so that doesn't help the validity of this.



Yes, always reluctant to go with WDWNT on 'scoops' such at this but saw it and thought it was worth posting.


----------



## sachilles

Even better, only platinum AP previews.


----------



## notnothin

sachilles said:


> Even better, only platinum AP previews.



Good way to throttle crowds?


----------



## sachilles

notnothin said:


> Good way to throttle crowds?


Since it's nearly 2 months early, you might want to start very small. No need to overwhelm to start. Get enough folks on the attractions for feed back and to see how the public behaves/reacts. Generate more buzz.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney's Queen of Katwe, The BFG, and Homeward Bound are coming to Netflix in April.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal has filed a patent for a new ride system that could be used for a future Harry Potter attraction

http://orlandoinformer.com/blog/har...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has filed a patent for a new ride system that could be used for a future Harry Potter attraction
> 
> http://orlandoinformer.com/blog/har...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Universal has some exciting patents going! This one and the others that the Universal podcast discussed. I'm excited to see these come to pass


----------



## Pete M

notnothin said:


> WDWNT is reporting that AP previews for Pandora will begin on 04/08 and 04/09
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...gin-soon-pandora-world-avatar-dates-revealed/




please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please!  

the 8th is our last day in disney this upcoming trip!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest rumors regarding Dragon Challenge at Universal
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...-dragon-challenge-coaster-making.html?ana=twt



ok but as long as it isn't like the repetitive 4D screen rides I was just talking about. I would honestly prefer another coaster or just anything that won't rely on a screen! Doesn't sound likely though.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

I am hearing rumors from a member of the Facebook group "I'm So Disney..." who said she got confirmation from a CM at HWS that Moana could be moving to Magic Kingdom sometime after her M&G there ends on April 16. I brought the rumor up on the WDWMagic forums and stated that this move could be related to the same rumored move of Nick Wilde & Judy Hopps from Magic Kingdom to Epcot! 
http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...-magic-kingdom-from-hollywood-studios.925448/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I work in insurance - usually not a lot of excitement - but something I just read I thought might be of interest to everyone - this is coming out of the recent InsiderTech conference:

"Parametric product being offered to Shanghai Disney reservation/ticket holders: Pays 100 renmibi in case of rain, 50 renmibi is case of high heat"


----------



## Spacedog1975

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I work in insurance - usually not a lot of excitement - but something I just read I thought might be of interest to everyone - this is coming out of the recent InsiderTech conference:
> 
> "Parametric product being offered to Shanghai Disney reservation/ticket holders: Pays 100 renmibi in case of rain, 50 renmibi is case of high heat"



Sounds like a variation on trip insurance.  I wonder if high heat and air pollution hazard days are equated.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cake Decorating Experience at Amorette's Patisserie

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/amor...rating-experience-at-amorettes-patisserie.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Honda and Disneyland will be making an announcement tomorrow regarding Autopia

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/changes-coming-disneylands-autopia-featuring-asimo-robot-honda/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kristoff is now meeting at DCA

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/video...meet-greet-debut-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

Interesting note, Bruce Vaughn former head of Imagineering is now CEO of a Virtual Reality company


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has filed a patent for a new ride system that could be used for a future Harry Potter attraction
> 
> http://orlandoinformer.com/blog/har...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Finally an exciting system coming from Universal! Their recent simulator technology is cool and all, but at the end of the day it all results in the same platform moving in front of a big screen.

This has potential to be just as interesting and innovative as Forbidden Journey. Really hoping they use it for a brand new Potter attraction.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honda and Disneyland will be making an announcement tomorrow regarding Autopia
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/changes-coming-disneylands-autopia-featuring-asimo-robot-honda/



Finally making the transition to electric cars?


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Finally making the transition to electric cars?


Possibly but it seems this will be more about things add to the attraction itself such as scenes along the track.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Polite Pig set to open in early April according to their twitter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This shows a map of where the Disney Springs parking garage construction will be

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/construction-for-third-garage-begins.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AK Vet hospital closed for refurbishment

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/vet-hospital-closed-for-refurbishment.html


----------



## Keels

notnothin said:


> WDWNT is reporting that AP previews for Pandora will begin on 04/08 and 04/09
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...gin-soon-pandora-world-avatar-dates-revealed/



Well well well ...

My birthday is 4/11 and there are tons of cheap points flights from DFW for that weekend.

Which obviously means that there WILL NOT be AP previews on the 8th and 9th.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honda and Disneyland will be making an announcement tomorrow regarding Autopia
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/changes-coming-disneylands-autopia-featuring-asimo-robot-honda/



This is interesting that some of these scenes weren't included in the major cleanup/renovation that they undertook last year when Honda first came on as the Autopia sponsor but I think its great that they are apparently committed to continued investment in this classic attraction. It really did look fantastic last June when I was able to see it in person and these rumored new scenes will make it even better. 

If only we could see some love for the Tomorrowland Speedway in WDW soon too!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Duffy has a new friend in Tokyo, Stella Lou

http://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/special/duffy/stellalou/


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Duffy has a new friend in Tokyo, Stella Lou
> 
> http://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/special/duffy/stellalou/



My wife and daughter love Duffy, ShellieMay, and Gellatoni. Looks like an import is in my near future...  hope it can come in time for Mother's Day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Third LE MagicBand for live action Beauty and the Beast out any day now


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honda and Disneyland will be making an announcement tomorrow regarding Autopia
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/changes-coming-disneylands-autopia-featuring-asimo-robot-honda/



Oh please


----------



## Spacedog1975

luisov said:


> Finally an exciting system coming from Universal! Their recent simulator technology is cool and all, but at the end of the day it all results in the same platform moving in front of a big screen.
> 
> This has potential to be just as interesting and innovative as Forbidden Journey. Really hoping they use it for a brand new Potter attraction.



I'm glad they're finally wise to it.  My singular Universal experience was substantially diminished by jumping on the same simulator over and over again for different IP.  You have to do more than switch up the movie.



luisov said:


> Finally making the transition to electric cars?



I don't know that Honda is yet known for electric cars, but I still hope so.  I'd love to see all of the kart attractions change to electric.  A retheme wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## sachilles

Honda has a renewed marketing push in the US, including a push to enhance their image as a performance innovator. They've invested strongly in US based motorsport in the last year plus. So this may be an extension of this push.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full Avatar menu and pricing 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## Gastonecrosse

Jetku said:


> My wife and daughter love Duffy, ShellieMay, and Gellatoni. Looks like an import is in my near future...  hope it can come in time for Mother's Day



I second this!  Gotta find a good place to do so now (or find other friends going to Japan sometime soon!)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just saw on WDWMagic a new Pixar Stage show for summer. Came here to see if it was posted by rteetz


----------



## rteetz

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just saw on WDWMagic a new Pixar Stage show for summer. Came here to see if it was posted by rteetz


Indeed!

*News
*
Pixar stage show coming to DHS

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/the-...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I knew you were on it, so I didn't post the info.


----------



## rteetz

Two things on Pixar live

It won't replace Beauty and the Beast
It's going run for a limited time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cars 3 Road to the Races now at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...3-road-to-the-races-now-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full Avatar menu and pricing
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



Real vegetarian options that aren't just some variation of cheese pizza? I'm kind of amazed


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay food items

http://orlandoinformer.com/blog/uni...cebook&utm_medium=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New


----------



## crazy4wdw

_*Reminder:*_  Disney Parks Blog will live stream Wishes tonight from the Magic Kingdom @ 8:55 PM. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...will-live-stream-wishes-on-march-23-at-8-p-m/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Indeed!
> 
> *News
> *
> Pixar stage show coming to DHS
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/the-...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm



As someone who goes to my local Symphony often, this actually sounds pretty cool. I would be interested to know if it will be a Symphony concert with scenes from the movie projected on a screen or if actual characters will come out? Possibly even both?



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honda and Disneyland will be making an announcement tomorrow regarding Autopia
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/changes-coming-disneylands-autopia-featuring-asimo-robot-honda/



Here is my issue with this. I absolutely LOVE Disneyland's Autopia! I have never been on the version of the same type of ride at WDW (Tomorrowland Speedway). Whenever I ride the Peoplemover, all I can think about is how much shorter it looks compared to Disneyland's version.  I would say that the WDW version is at least 66% shorter than the Disneyland version, but I can be wrong.  I think the version at WDW needs an upgrade before the version at Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As someone who goes to my local Symphony often, this actually sounds pretty cool. I would be interested to know if it will be a Symphony concert with scenes from the movie projected on a screen or if actual characters will come out? Possibly even both?


While I don't know for sure but my guess is they will have both scenes on screen and characters on stage.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Universal's Volcano Bay food sounds way more exciting than Pandora's.  I really enjoy tasting "the weird stuff".


----------



## rteetz

*Breaking! 
*
Bob Iger extends contract to July 2019.

Have a thread started on this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.

https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


Until 1 a.m?! WOW! I understand that to be for nights that AK closes at 11 p.m, but there are nights that AK closes at 10 p.m. If that is the case, then some nights will get 3 hours of EMH compared to only 2.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AK goes to tiering and FP bookings start tomorrow.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *Breaking!
> *
> Bob Iger extends contract to July 2019.
> 
> Have a thread started on this.



Ends just in time to enter the 2020 primary cycle.  Hmmm...


----------



## Capang

Just got this from my TA..beginning March 24 on site guests can begin FP for the 2 Pandora attractions. No word if it will be tiered...would attach the file but can't on this phone....


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AK goes to tiering and FP bookings start tomorrow.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/


You beat me to it by a minute! Here I thought I was on top of things lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AK goes to tiering and FP bookings start tomorrow.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/



So, based on this, it looks like it will just be Pandora in tier 1. So, will Rivers of Light, Expedition Everest, Safari, etc. be in tier 2? 

I was afraid AK would go to a tiering system.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, based on this, it looks like it will just be Pandora in tier 1. So, will Rivers of Light, Expedition Everest, Safari, etc. be in tier 2?
> 
> I was afraid AK would go to a tiering system.


Well not quite sure yet. It appears that way though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Well not quite sure yet. It appears that way though.


Plus, how does booking begin tomorrow? I thought Pandora doesn't open until May 27th. Tomorrow isn't 60 days out.


----------



## Roxyfire

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As someone who goes to my local Symphony often, this actually sounds pretty cool. I would be interested to know if it will be a Symphony concert with scenes from the movie projected on a screen or if actual characters will come out? Possibly even both?



I can't like this enough, as my son plays the viola in his school orchestra it's always nice to see that world and pop culture collide.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Plus, how does booking begin tomorrow? I thought Pandora doesn't open until May 27th. Tomorrow isn't 60 days out.


When you book FP you are allowed to book 60 days out plus the length of your trip. So if my 7 day trip begins May 24th I book FP tomorrow I can book all 7 days on my FP which would include the opening date of Pandora.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Roxyfire said:


> I can't like this enough, as my son plays the viola in his school orchestra it's always nice to see that world and pop culture collide.


I haven't been to any of the pop Symphony concerts in my area. My local Symphony has done a Pixar Concert and a John Williams Concert though. They all seemed really fun to go to, but I couldn't pay the price they were asking for. I enjoy hearing the classics. I'm just happy to see Disney doing something with a live orchestra. The only other event I think they do with a live orchestra is Candlelight Processional.


----------



## Roxyfire

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, based on this, it looks like it will just be Pandora in tier 1. So, will Rivers of Light, Expedition Everest, Safari, etc. be in tier 2?
> 
> I was afraid AK would go to a tiering system.



This is fine, I was afraid it would be a lot worse. Pick one, stand in line for the other. I feel for off-site, they'll really have the slim pickings 30 days out.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> When you book FP you are allowed to book 60 days out plus the length of your trip. So if my 7 day trip begins May 24th I book FP tomorrow I can book all 7 days on my FP which would include the opening date of Pandora.


The moment you forget about the "extra" days lol. So, if anyone is going to be there on May 27th, please report back tomorrow.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full Avatar menu and pricing
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



I like how all these unique menu items with themed names and then you get to the bottom and "Bud Light". Cause apparently even on other planets, there's still cr**py beer.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, based on this, it looks like it will just be Pandora in tier 1. So, will Rivers of Light, Expedition Everest, Safari, etc. be in tier 2?
> 
> I was afraid AK would go to a tiering system.



This only makes sense though. If they allowed everyone to pick BOTH the Avatar rides, not only would the FP+ disappear really quickly, but the other rides FPs wouldn't get used. The only bad thing will be if they throw one or two other rides in with these rides.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AK goes to tiering and FP bookings start tomorrow.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/



Called it!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> This only makes sense though. If they allowed everyone to pick BOTH the Avatar rides, not only would the FP+ disappear really quickly, but the other rides FPs wouldn't get used. The only bad thing will be if they throw one or two other rides in with these rides.



I think initial reports were going to be that Pandora and Rivers of Light were going to be tier 1 attractions. I guess we will have to wait until tomorrow and see.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That's funny, the new DHS show "Music of Pixar Live" has the same advertising picture as the 'Pixar in Concert' symphony I just went to. Wonder if Disney is using the same picture or if wdwmagic just took it from that event. The one I saw was extremely good and played movie clips to go along with the score. Each movie got about 5 minutes, so that will most likely be way scaled down for this.


----------



## rteetz

New Disney Junior Series


----------



## Bay Max

********** said:


> I like how all these unique menu items with themed names and then you get to the bottom and "Bud Light". Cause apparently even on other planets, there's still cr**py beer.



So true!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chris Berman replaced with new trio Kolber, Ponder, and Wingo

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/03/23/espn-replaces-chris-berman-kolber-ponder-wingo/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I apologize if this was covered somewhere already throughout the mulitiple threads over time but do we know any sort of capacity information for each rides? Just trying to get a feel for them now that we know both will be Tier 1.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

Disney Fans Upset With Changes Made To The Live Action “Mulan” Movie; No Songs, No Li Shang

ahem...

THIS IS WHY STUDIOS ARE HESITANT TO TRY ANYTHING DIFFERENT.

That is all...


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Fans Upset With Changes Made To The Live Action “Mulan” Movie; No Songs, No Li Shang
> 
> ahem...
> 
> THIS IS WHY STUDIOS ARE HESITANT TO TRY ANYTHING DIFFERENT.
> 
> That is all...


Why are people upset? This is stupid. I am excited to see the differences.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Why are people upset? This is stupid. I am excited to see the differences.



Because people like things they already know and fear change.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I apologize if this was covered somewhere already throughout the mulitiple threads over time but do we know any sort of capacity information for each rides? Just trying to get a feel for them now that we know both will be Tier 1.


Well you have 4-5 minute boat ride with capacity of each boat at 8 people. I want to say 10-12 boats. 

As for Banshee, you are looking at 4 theaters, three sections and three rows very much like Soarin.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Well you have 4-5 minute boat ride with capacity of each boat at 8 people. I want to say 10-12 boats.
> 
> As for Banshee, you are looking at 4 theaters, three sections and three rows very much like Soarin.


Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another piece the refurbishment puzzle. Mission Space closing for refurbishment. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-this-summer.htm


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another piece the refurbishment puzzle. Mission Space closing for refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-this-summer.htm


Last time I was on this ride they came darn close to needing a refurbishment right then and there. I've never bothered again...


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Disney-Sponsored KaBOOM! Playground Built in Central Florida Community*


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Fans Upset With Changes Made To The Live Action “Mulan” Movie; No Songs, No Li Shang
> 
> ahem...
> 
> THIS IS WHY STUDIOS ARE HESITANT TO TRY ANYTHING DIFFERENT.
> 
> That is all...




I am sorry but No LI SHANG?! is a good reason to be upset. I get that disney wants to push you don't need a man to be happy but I worry that it's going to start looking like if you are a warrior princess you don't get to find love too. Is that just me? Also it seems like just the multicultural princesses with the one exception of Merida


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> I am sorry but No LI SHANG?! is a good reason to be upset. I get that disney wants to push you don't need a man to be happy but I worry that it's going to start looking like if you are a warrior princess you don't get to find love too. Is that just me? Also it seems like just the multicultural princesses with the one exception of Merida



But they basically have a Li Shang character...it's just another recruit instead of being the leader.  What's it matter if the guy's name is Li Shang or Chen Honghui?  There's probably still going to be a shirtless scene (which seems to be a thing people want to see...Li Shang shirtless).


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> But they basically have a Li Shang character...it's just another recruit instead of being the leader.  What's it matter if the guy's name is Li Shang or Chen Honghui?  There's probably still going to be a shirtless scene (which seems to be a thing people want to see...Li Shang shirtless).



Well...ok I didn't know that I will accept this alternative lol. I like the name Li Shang better though but that's a very very minor thing. That's my bad though, I saw no Li Shang who is my fave and went into petite meltdown mode without reading the article


----------



## jknezek

My wife and I were discussing something like this after the family watched Moana this past weekend. We decided that it will be few and far between that we get a male character who isn't a (sometimes horribly) flawed but in the end helpful person, usually after being shown the right way by the female lead. Certainly Moana, Zootopia, Frozen, Tangled, and Princess and Frog filled this role. Heck it's hard to see Rogue One as anything but a reimagining of that theme, and the less I dwell on Anger being the only male attribute in Inside Out the better (though that wasn't consistent in the parents' heads).

I get the past and the problem with the historical princesses, and being a father of a 7 year old girl I'm happy to see girl power independent of the power to fall in love being well represented. But as a parent of twin five year old boys, I feel like Disney is now trending into the over compensation stage of correction.

With both Coco and Gigantic primarily following male characters, it will be interesting to see how they cover this trend. I'm thankful for Big Hero 6, as that is certainly the recent exception in terms of male roles as far as new IP animation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger is currently being interviewed by his wife Willow Bay at the University of Southern California Marshall

Iger says Beauty and the Beast is well past $400 million world wide. 

Iger has been on Twitter for a while but under a fake name. Iger joined Twitter officially because he has felt its a platform that can be used by him as a tool. 

Bob says The Last Jedi is quite good. Episode 9 is being written and entering early production. They will not be using CGI for Carrie Fisher in Episode 8 like in Rogue One. The Han Solo film will cover finding Chewie, and how Han got his name. Lucasfilm has a team working on the next decade for Star Wars films. Mark Hamill talks in Episode 8. 

Disneyland Shanghai was 17 years in the making. Iger wanted people of China to feel they have built it. 

Iger says Disney uses technology to tell better stories and have better experiences. 

Bob's Christmas card featured him riding the Tron coaster in Shanghai. 

Iger has told creatives to not create Virtual Reality experiences but rather create real experiences.

Pandora: You feel the pulse of the Banshee and different temperatures, using 3D. The Navi animatronic has incredible expressions.

Iger has ridden the falcon ride in the simulation lab at Imagineering. 

Iger says he is serious that July 2019 will be his end. He says succession is a complicated thing. Come 2019 Iger will have 45 years in at ABC and Disney.


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> My wife and I were discussing something like this after the family watched Moana this past weekend. We decided that it will be few and far between that we get a male character who isn't a (sometimes horribly) flawed but in the end helpful person, usually after being shown the right way by the female lead. Certainly Moana, Zootopia, Frozen, Tangled, and Princess and Frog filled this role. Heck it's hard to see Rogue One as anything but a reimagining of that theme, and the less I dwell on Anger being the only male attribute in Inside Out the better (though that wasn't consistent in the parents' heads).
> 
> I get the past and the problem with the historical princesses, and being a father of a 7 year old girl I'm happy to see girl power independent of the power to fall in love being well represented. But as a parent of twin five year old boys, I feel like Disney is now trending into the over compensation stage of correction.
> 
> With both Coco and Gigantic primarily following male characters, it will be interesting to see how they cover this trend. I'm thankful for Big Hero 6, as that is certainly the recent exception in terms of male roles as far as new IP animation.



Fear was also male but I get your point. It also bothers me that maybe two out of the bunches of great male leads from the past are acknowledged fully, Aladdin and Peter Pan. Do I mostly want Hercules to be bigger so Meg can come out again? Sure but I also would love to hear more about Milo or Jim though I know they didn't do quite so hot.
But I am mostly about princess movies sooo I am like ok who's next can she be Italian?


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> Well...ok I didn't know that I will accept this alternative lol. I like the name Li Shang better though but that's a very very minor thing. That's my bad though, I saw no Li Shang who is my fave and went into petite meltdown mode without reading the article



Happens to the best of us every once in a while


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another piece the refurbishment puzzle. Mission Space closing for refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-this-summer.htm


Definitely could use a plussing. It says end of July so hoping its open when I'm there beginning of august


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

jknezek said:


> My wife and I were discussing something like this after the family watched Moana this past weekend. We decided that it will be few and far between that we get a male character who isn't a (sometimes horribly) flawed but in the end helpful person, usually after being shown the right way by the female lead. Certainly Moana, Zootopia, Frozen, Tangled, and Princess and Frog filled this role. Heck it's hard to see Rogue One as anything but a reimagining of that theme, and the less I dwell on Anger being the only male attribute in Inside Out the better (though that wasn't consistent in the parents' heads).
> 
> I get the past and the problem with the historical princesses, and being a father of a 7 year old girl I'm happy to see girl power independent of the power to fall in love being well represented. But as a parent of twin five year old boys, I feel like Disney is now trending into the over compensation stage of correction.
> 
> With both Coco and Gigantic primarily following male characters, it will be interesting to see how they cover this trend. I'm thankful for Big Hero 6, as that is certainly the recent exception in terms of male roles as far as new IP animation.



Yeah, I've noticed this... in Tv and Movies I've found the male role to be a  well-meaning bumbling fool, or at least not nearly as bright as the female counter-part. While I totally understand wanting to make sure girls have strong role models, it's too bad the boys are getting left in the dust... a Disney Princess "Dream Big" campaign was recently released and I LOVED it, as it showed girls excelling in multiple arenas (crafts, science, reading, sports, dance) using the Disney princesses as inspiration. However, I thought, too bad my nephews don't have this type of campaign for them to relate to... except for Big Hero Six, the movies my nephews love (Cars, Toy Story, etc) don't have human male role models. Hopefully Disney can flesh that out a bit in the upcoming films


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another piece the refurbishment puzzle. Mission Space closing for refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-this-summer.htm



Oh my gosh, if they update that horrendous video and do nothing else I'd be happy.

Hey kids, do you want to go on a mission to Mars...in the year 2000 graphic wise?


----------



## MommaBerd

@jknezek & @PaintsWithAllTheColors - I'm right there with you...though I think it tends to be an unpopular viewpoint.


----------



## Killer Fish

Iger has ridden the falcon ride in the simulation lab at Imagineering.

What is this? I feel like I missed a Falcon ride.

Never mind I assume Millennium Falcon


----------



## MissGina5

MommaBerd said:


> @jknezek & @PaintsWithAllTheColors - I'm right there with you...though I think it tends to be an unpopular viewpoint.



I think many view it to be anti-feminist, but as Emma Watson pointed out in her He for She campaign, feminism at its most successful DOES benefit men as well to take on more feminine qualities and not have to live up to the machismo effect. I agree in general there is an oversaturation of straight white male leads in pretty much every realm of entertainment. I know Disney doesn't seem to be racing to bring the LGBTQ representation to their animated movies, but a good starting point even would just be to show that gender roles are essentially a myth. We also don't want to overcorrect and decide that Happily Ever After isn't something anyone should want. It's ok to choose to be the princess who wants to fall in love, but that princess should be her own person and falling in love should be her choice, not her only option.

On that note this is what makes me extremely defensive of Snow White and Cinderella who are seen as only looking for love, Cinderella just wanted to go out for once and Snow White as a beloved princess (career) who was happy with her life and was ready to find love. Aurora gets the short end of the stick though, neither Maleficent nor the original really give her her own personality.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Final Disney Dreams! nighttime spectacular performance announced*


----------



## rteetz

*News

CinéMagique to close from 30th March 2017, Disneyland Paris confirms*


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592


Wonder if this means the other parks will have no EMH. That would suck - I like being at the Magic Kingdom late night (so incredibly not a morning person).


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Wonder if this means the other parks will have no EMH. That would suck - I like being at the Magic Kingdom late night (so incredibly not a morning person).


Not sure. They definitely want people at Pandora though.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Bob says The Last Jedi is quite good.



Hmmm, never thought he'd admit that!



rteetz said:


> The Han Solo film will cover finding Chewie, and how Han got his name.



*spoiler* - He used to be Han Teamplayer.


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora will have EMH nightly ever night from May 27-July 4. This is for Pandora only. The rest of the park will stay closed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/844928260140142592



I hope when they eventually do regular evening EMH that they'll keep a few more things running.  Even if they just kept Expedition Everest and Dinoland running, it would disperse crowds.


----------



## merry_nbright

Spacedog1975 said:


> I hope when they eventually do regular evening EMH that they'll keep a few more things running. Even if they just kept Expedition Everest and Dinoland running, it would disperse crowds.



Dinoland would look so cool lit up with campy Christmas lights during the evening. Never ventured into Dinoland my last visit at night. Is it already lit well or was it shut down?


----------



## Ben Pieper

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The moment you forget about the "extra" days lol. So, if anyone is going to be there on May 27th, please report back tomorrow.



Hopefully I'll be able to tell you.  Looks like I'm getting up at 6AM to book a single 4 minute experience 64 days in the future.  Only at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumors - Disneyland edition
*
Jim Hill says that Downtown Disney in Disneyland will receive major work much like Disney Springs did. 

Once Star Wars Experience opens Star Tours will close and those simulators will move to DCA and become part of the new Marvel area as the Iron Man experience like Hong Kong. 

Captain America coaster in DCA

Jedi Academy leaves Tomorrowland

Fantasyland renovations come post Star Wars Experience with possible Beauty and the Beast ride or Frozen ride


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full Avatar menu and pricing
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/full-menu-pricing-satuli-canteen-pandora-world-avatar/



Glad to see the prices aren't crazy (sometimes when they make better/healthier food it really jacks up the price)

do we know what brewery is making the beer for Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see the prices aren't crazy (sometimes when they make better/healthier food it really jacks up the price)
> 
> do we know what brewery is making the beer for Pandora?


Have not seen what brewery is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Two things on Pixar live
> 
> It won't replace Beauty and the Beast
> It's going run for a limited time



I am glad it is just being added rather than replacing B&tB (so, different times of the day but technically a +1 attraction vs +1-1=0)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AK goes to tiering and FP bookings start tomorrow.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/fastpass-pandora-world-avatar-tiered-available-reserve-tomorrow/



ha - I thought it might bring tiering .... at least for a while to allow more guests to get on at least one of the new attractions each day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I like how all these unique menu items with themed names and then you get to the bottom and "Bud Light". Cause apparently even on other planets, there's still cr**py beer.



I assume that is for the explorers in case the new planet doesn't have drinkable water ... only excuse to ever drink Bud Light


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> My wife and I were discussing something like this after the family watched Moana this past weekend. We decided that it will be few and far between that we get a male character who isn't a (sometimes horribly) flawed but in the end helpful person, usually after being shown the right way by the female lead. Certainly Moana, Zootopia, Frozen, Tangled, and Princess and Frog filled this role. Heck it's hard to see Rogue One as anything but a reimagining of that theme, and the less I dwell on Anger being the only male attribute in Inside Out the better (though that wasn't consistent in the parents' heads).
> 
> I get the past and the problem with the historical princesses, and being a father of a 7 year old girl I'm happy to see girl power independent of the power to fall in love being well represented. But as a parent of twin five year old boys, I feel like Disney is now trending into the over compensation stage of correction.
> 
> With both Coco and Gigantic primarily following male characters, it will be interesting to see how they cover this trend. I'm thankful for Big Hero 6, as that is certainly the recent exception in terms of male roles as far as new IP animation.



Plus one could argue that a lesson of "girls, you can fix your man!" isn't really a great lesson

Oh, and wasn't Fear male as well in Inside Out?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Spacedog1975 said:


> I hope when they eventually do regular evening EMH that they'll keep a few more things running.  Even if they just kept Expedition Everest and Dinoland running, it would disperse crowds.



It is odd to me that they'll have Pandora only open for those. Won't it be swamped? I wouldn't want to go with only 2 rides running, those lines could potentially be huge.



merry_nbright said:


> Dinoland would look so cool lit up with campy Christmas lights during the evening. Never ventured into Dinoland my last visit at night. Is it already lit well or was it shut down?



I've seen it at night, it is pretty, all the lights are on.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus one could argue that a lesson of "girls, you can fix your man!" isn't really a great lesson
> 
> Oh, and wasn't Fear male as well in Inside Out?



Yeah, Riley's Fear and Anger were male. But Disgust was a girl and that isn't a great emotion either. Which always confused me, since her mom's emotions were all women and her dad's were all men. Does this mean when Riley hits puberty Fear and Anger will have a sex change?


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus one could argue that a lesson of "girls, you can fix your man!" isn't really a great lesson
> 
> Oh, and wasn't Fear male as well in Inside Out?


yeah but they kinda address that in the song, you can't change people but love transforms in SOME ways.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah, Riley's Fear and Anger were male. But Disgust was a girl and that isn't a great emotion either. Which always confused me, since her mom's emotions were all women and her dad's were all men. Does this mean when Riley hits puberty Fear and Anger will have a sex change?



Or maybe that was Disney getting into LGBTQ topics - but yeah, I thought that was odd too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> yeah but they kinda address that in the song, you can't change people but love transforms in SOME ways.



That's true - but even that can mess with some people "oh, he's a jerk but I love him and love will change him, you'll see!" .... some times people are just jerks and stay jerks


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, and wasn't Fear male as well in Inside Out?



Yeah. I had kind of forgotten about him. Someone else mentioned it as well. My bad. There is an interview linked at the bottom with John Lassiter where he talks about why Riley's emotions were split but the parents were all one sex or the other. Riley's were split to provide more interesting characters, the parents were the same to help make the cinematography of the dinner table scene less confusing.

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-Inside-Out-Main-Character-Has-Male-Female-Emotions-72176.html


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> Yeah. I had kind of forgotten about him. Someone else mentioned it as well. My bad. There is an interview linked at the bottom with John Lassiter where he talks about why Riley's emotions were split but the parents were all one sex or the other. Riley's were split to provide more interesting characters, the parents were the same to help make the cinematography of the dinner table scene less confusing.
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-Inside-Out-Main-Character-Has-Male-Female-Emotions-72176.html



Ah, so the parents' emotions were all one sex for practical reasons.  Bah. Hahaha.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has filed a patent for a new ride system that could be used for a future Harry Potter attraction
> 
> http://orlandoinformer.com/blog/har...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Let me see if I get this-- now there will be a screen in front of you in a small room, but instead of simulating motion, there will be real motion?
And the screen will not be replicating the visuals of said motion?

Sounds like polar express 2.

I feel nauseated just thinking about it.


----------



## beer dave

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The moment you forget about the "extra" days lol. So, if anyone is going to be there on May 27th, please report back tomorrow.


I am arriving the 26th, so I will see what is available tomorrow, but I think i will have to wait till march 26.....


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I like how all these unique menu items with themed names and then you get to the bottom and "Bud Light". Cause apparently even on other planets,* there's still cr**py beer.*



I guess the problem is that if people would just reject the crappy beer, they would have to sell all good beer..... 

I blame the consumer......sound like anyone you know?


----------



## Maggles41

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Third LE MagicBand for live action Beauty and the Beast out any day now



Well now I know why I've been holding out to buy a new MagicBand!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Michael Eisner calls Iger's extension a great move 

https://twitter.com/michael_eisner/status/845030571231240192


----------



## Lurkerin

MissGina5 said:


> But I am mostly about princess movies sooo I am like ok who's next can she be Italian?



Live action Lady and The Tramp should count as Italian (kidding).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Why are people upset? This is stupid. I am excited to see the differences.



I think it is a fine line. If you are going to do a remake...then there are already expectations set because that movie is already in existence.

If you want to make a kung fu movie with a strong female lead...then make that movie. Don't call it Mulan and take away everything that made Mulan a good movie.

Now, I'm not saying I'm personally against these changes, I'll be seeing it either way. I love Mulan. But I can certainly understand why some people are upset.


----------



## soniam

umichigan10 said:


> Definitely could use a plussing. It says end of July so hoping its open when I'm there beginning of august



Us too. We will be there August 1.



Ben Pieper said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to tell you.  Looks like I'm getting up at 6AM to book a single 4 minute experience 64 days in the future.  Only at Disney.



I have to get up at 6am while at Universal Orlando Memorial Day Weekend to book our FP+ for early August. I figure we'll be up early anyway to hit early entry at the parks, so that we can hit the opening of Volcano Bay later in the day. At least I'm not at a wedding or in Germany this time


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> Let me see if I get this-- now there will be a screen in front of you in a small room, but instead of simulating motion, there will be real motion?
> And the screen will not be replicating the visuals of said motion?
> 
> Sounds like polar express 2.
> 
> I feel nauseated just thinking about it.



Isn't their simpsons ride like that???


----------



## MissGina5

Lurkerin said:


> Live action Lady and The Tramp should count as Italian (kidding).


Look up the story of Prunella! literally just change the name  and some more modern updates (make the kiss demand a little less harassment-y) and we are good to go. or even the other version Prezzemolina


----------



## mom2rtk

jknezek said:


> My wife and I were discussing something like this after the family watched Moana this past weekend. We decided that it will be few and far between that we get a male character who isn't a (sometimes horribly) flawed but in the end helpful person, usually after being shown the right way by the female lead. Certainly Moana, Zootopia, Frozen, Tangled, and Princess and Frog filled this role. Heck it's hard to see Rogue One as anything but a reimagining of that theme, and the less I dwell on Anger being the only male attribute in Inside Out the better (though that wasn't consistent in the parents' heads).
> 
> I get the past and the problem with the historical princesses, and being a father of a 7 year old girl I'm happy to see girl power independent of the power to fall in love being well represented. But as a parent of twin five year old boys, I feel like Disney is now trending into the over compensation stage of correction.
> 
> With both Coco and Gigantic primarily following male characters, it will be interesting to see how they cover this trend. I'm thankful for Big Hero 6, as that is certainly the recent exception in terms of male roles as far as new IP animation.




I absolutely agree with this.


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> Isn't their simpsons ride like that???


I think so (like polar express, and Star tours) except polar express at one point simulates the motion of a falling leaf while you are watching the leaf fall, not " being" the leaf.  Total nausea generator, by design it seems.  Never been to US or the counterpart.  My kids have and their reviews are all I need.  And if you are saying the simpsons ride is like the new thing they are planning, then no-- the simpsons ride doesn't actually move in distance, just up down left right sway.


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> I think so.  Never been to US or the counterpart.  My kids have and their reviews are all I need.


I think that is one of the few rides that has truly made me feel like I needed some crackers and a bottle of water after to steady myself.


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> I think that is one of the few rides that has truly made me feel like I needed some crackers and a bottle of water after to steady myself.



Talking simpsons?  I did a major edit on the above post.  Polar express shut me down for about half the day.


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> Talking simpsons?  I did a major edit on the above post.  Polar express shut me down for about half the day.


Yes the Simpsons. On the ride it was really cool but I got off and I was like....just yikes.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Gaudians Vol. 2 posters 

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/03/23/10-new-character-posters-guardians/?cmp=smc|841753158


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Duffy has a new friend in Tokyo, Stella Lou
> 
> http://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/special/duffy/stellalou/


Hurray for Duffy. I hope both of them stay there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New MagicBand design this year for 10th anniversary of Disney Dreamers Academy


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
If you missed the news earlier, Iger says no to Virtual Reality in the parks. 

la-fi-tn-disney-augmented-reality-20170323-story.html


----------



## BigRed98

Which ride in Pandora is worth getting fast pass for?


----------



## Sweettears

BigRed98 said:


> Which ride in Pandora is worth getting fast pass for?


I would assume both but it's kind of hard to tell until they are open to the public.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Which ride in Pandora is worth getting fast pass for?


Depends on your situation. Both are going to be incredibly busy.


----------



## Katrina Y

Ben Pieper said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to tell you.  Looks like I'm getting up at 6AM to book a single 4 minute experience 64 days in the future.  Only at Disney. [/QUOTIs


----------



## Katrina Y

Is 6:00 AM, the earliest you can book fast passes?


----------



## Capang

Katrina Y said:


> Is 6:00 AM, the earliest you can book fast passes?


Depends on the time zone. I believe it is 7am EST.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just watched the Wishes live stream - thought they did a pretty good job with it.  Lot's of cutting between camera angles but really got the whole show in

Also had a preview for Happily Ever After including some vocals from the title song - gotta say the song seems pretty great ... while I will miss Wishes the more I see of the new show the more excited for it I am


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> just watched the Wishes live stream - thought they did a pretty good job with it.  Lot's of cutting between camera angles but really got the whole show in
> 
> Also had a preview for Happily Ever After including some vocals from the title song - gotta say the song seems pretty great ... while I will miss Wishes the more I see of the new show the more excited for it I am


Michael Jung who was on the creative team for Rivers of Light is also doing Happily Ever After. I agree I will miss Wishes but so far the new show sounds pretty good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Michael Jung who was on the creative team for Rivers of Light is also doing Happily Ever After. I agree I will miss Wishes but so far the new show sounds pretty good.



only thing that gives me pause is in the show tonight they mentioned it will feature "contemporary versions of classic Disney songs" - hopefully they are good takes on the songs, generally I prefer the classic versions


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> only thing that gives me pause is in the show tonight they mentioned it will feature "contemporary versions of classic Disney songs" - hopefully they are good takes on the songs, generally I prefer the classic versions


Contemporary takes makes me believe something like the DVC show which did that.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> just watched the Wishes live stream - thought they did a pretty good job with it.  Lot's of cutting between camera angles but really got the whole show in
> 
> Also had a preview for Happily Ever After including some vocals from the title song - gotta say the song seems pretty great ... while I will miss Wishes the more I see of the new show the more excited for it I am



I must of missed it, but I didn't see Tinkerbell fly in...It is Wishes she flies in for, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> I must of missed it, but I didn't see Tinkerbell fly in...It is Wishes she flies in for, right?



normally she does but I saw reports it was too windy for her to fly


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> I must of missed it, but I didn't see Tinkerbell fly in...It is Wishes she flies in for, right?


Windy night so she did not fly.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


>


Is this the live stream from tonight rteetz?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Is this the live stream from tonight rteetz?


Yes, sneak peak at the new show towards the end.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yes, sneak peak at the new show towards the end.


Excellent. I missed it in real time but will have to watch it before I call it a day. You gotta love chromecast on the big screen.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A paid version of Fastpass has arrived at Shanghai Disneyland

https://twitter.com/adrieltjokro/status/845075425080467457


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A paid version of Fastpass has arrived at Shanghai Disneyland
> 
> https://twitter.com/adrieltjokro/status/845075425080467457
> 
> View attachment 227220


Interesting. Can anyone help with the conversion of currency to get an idea of cost?


----------



## MissGina5

Off topic and probably a bad source but I was looking at Wikipedia's list of upcoming disney movies and it has listed an "Untitled Disney Live Action Film" coming out July 28, 2017. That can't be true right? Or is Disney channeling the might of Beyonce?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Interesting. Can anyone help with the conversion of currency to get an idea of cost?


Premier Access for Peak = $22.49
Premier Access for Regular = $17.99
Peak Access Set = $89.97
Regular Access Set = $71.97


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Off topic and probably a bad source but I was looking at Wikipedia's list of upcoming disney movies and it has listed an "Untitled Disney Live Action Film" coming out July 28, 2017. That can't be true right? Or is Disney channeling the might of Beyonce?


There might have been one previously planned for that date that was pulled and the list was never updated.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disboardlover

rteetz said:


> I agree I will miss Wishes but so far the new show sounds pretty good.



The main theme of "Happily Ever After" was written by Andy Dodd and Adam Watts, the same duo who wrote "Live the Magic," the theme for the "Disneyland Forever" fireworks show for their 60th anniversary (and a lot of other Disney show and movie music). "Happily Ever After" was originally written as the theme song for the Hong Kong Disneyland 10th anniversary, and is included in the show there "Mickey and the Wondrous Book." 

There are many versions of it by various Asian and Southeast Asian artists to hear on the internet in various languages, but I must say, the new recorded version sounds even better, the short snippets that we have heard so far..." I think the whole show will be a worthy replacement for "Wishes!"


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Katrina Y said:


> Is 6:00 AM, the earliest you can book fast passes?



4 am for those of us sorry suckers on the west coast


----------



## Jetku

Got my Pandora FPs at 6:50am today! The system allowed me to book both rides! No "tier" impact!


----------



## Ben Pieper

Looks like only the new rides are tier 1:


----------



## MommaBerd

Jetku said:


> Got my Pandora FPs at 6:50am today! The system allowed me to book both rides! No "tier" impact!



Benefit of a glitch maybe? I'd watch them like a hawk to make sure one doesn't disappear!


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> Off topic and probably a bad source but I was looking at Wikipedia's list of upcoming disney movies and it has listed an "Untitled Disney Live Action Film" coming out July 28, 2017. That can't be true right? Or is Disney channeling the might of Beyonce?



I mentioned that several months back. It's still listed in many locations. (Box Office Mojo shows it too.)  I'm not sure if it's real or not, though...I would be very surprised if by this point they wouldn't be talking about it.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Benefit of a glitch maybe? I'd watch them like a hawk to make sure one doesn't disappear!


Correct, was a glitch that has since been fixed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm afraid there won't be any fastpasses available since I don't arrive until the 29th, and I'm only there from May 29th- June 2nd. *Fingers crossed* though!


----------



## mikepizzo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm afraid there won't be any fastpasses available since I don't arrive until the 29th, and I'm only there from May 29th- June 2nd. *Fingers crossed* though!



I'm thinking it's a good idea that you thoroughly search your house...I mean, look under the bed, behind the couch, under the floorboards, etc...try to find as much patience as you can, and cram every single last bit into your bag.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blackstone group sells SeaWorld stake 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-blackstone-seaworld-20170324-story.html


----------



## Maineiak

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> 4 am for those of us sorry suckers on the west coast



I know this isn't news, but either ADRs or FP+ did change the booking time in the last several years, correct?

I know I stayed up to midnight one year to get either an ADR or FP+ for my daughter, but they both now open at 7am EST, correct?  (I know of the 180+10 and 60/30 day rules)


----------



## Katrina Y

Jetku said:


> Got my Pandora FPs at 6:50am today! The system allowed me to book both rides! No "tier" impact!


You are lucky! I read there was a glitch in the system for a few minutes that allowed you a book both rides. It is fixed now.


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> I know this isn't news, but either ADRs or FP+ did change the booking time in the last several years, correct?
> 
> I know I stayed up to midnight one year to get either an ADR or FP+ for my daughter, but they both now open at 7am EST, correct?  (I know of the 180+10 and 60/30 day rules)


Yes 7am EST


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP and DVC previews from May 13-22

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## Spacedog1975

So I was looking to find out the hourly capacity of each of the Avatar rides and found this:
http://www.parkeology.com/2017/02/worlds-first-strategy-guide-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar.html

It's hilarious for park geeks, and I'm sure I'm way late to the party on it... but thought I'd share.

On the question of which fast pass to pick, my INSTINCT is to pick Flight and queue for the boat ride.  Not having actually been to Pandora yet, it's only a wild guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New layout for Darkroom and Cover Story at DHS

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/th...-cover-story-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> So I was looking to find out the hourly capacity of each of the Avatar rides and found this:
> http://www.parkeology.com/2017/02/worlds-first-strategy-guide-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar.html
> 
> It's hilarious for park geeks, and I'm sure I'm way late to the party on it... but thought I'd share.
> 
> On the question of which fast pass to pick, my INSTINCT is to pick Flight and queue for the boat ride.  Not having actually been to Pandora yet, it's only a wild guess.


I'd say the opposite but we don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Didn't see this anywhere in the thread.

Fort Wilderness will be hosting a themed event this fall based around "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" - including a meet & greet with the Headless Horseman and some other activities.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> I'd say the opposite but we don't know for sure yet.



Is that based on capacity (I couldn't find the metric)?


----------



## erider

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP and DVC previews from May 13-22
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/


Thanks so much for this! Reserved my AP preview for Saturday May 13th from 12.00 till 2.00 pm!


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Is that based on capacity (I couldn't find the metric)?


Based on what we know about capacity yes. We don't know actual numbers yet but the boat ride will be similar to frozen. Whereas the banshee will be similar to Soarin yet this has four theaters to Soarins three.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP and DVC previews from May 13-22
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/



I just got a text from my fiance that this is what he wants for his birthday.   (we live in CO)


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> Based on what we know about capacity yes. We don't know actual numbers yet but the boat ride will be similar to frozen. Whereas the banshee will be similar to Soarin yet this has four theaters to Soarins three.



Smart.  At least on the part of Banshee.  Much better to have folks churning through the experience than standing in the queue.  On the other hand, I'm surprised that the boat ride is Frozen capacity.  That seems like a serious planning error.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars update 

http://micechat.com/155307-star-wars-land-news-will-maxpass-lock/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Official Disney announcement regarding EMH, and FP+ for Pandora

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Official Disney announcement regarding EMH, and FP+ for Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/



So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


All will as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


Probably the more expensive options only


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Based on what we know about capacity yes. We don't know actual numbers yet but the boat ride will be similar to frozen. Whereas the banshee will be similar to Soarin yet this has four theaters to Soarins three.



Do we know about the queue process at all in standby vs FP?  I assume everyone will get to go through the scanning process to make your avatar whether you go FP or standby, right?  Wonder about the queue for the boat ride if there are interactive elements only get on the standby


----------



## twebber55

amalone1013 said:


> I just got a text from my fiance that this is what he wants for his birthday.   (we live in CO)


give the man what he wants LOL


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know about the queue process at all in standby vs FP?  I assume everyone will get to go through the scanning process to make your avatar whether you go FP or standby, right?  Wonder about the queue for the boat ride if there are interactive elements only get on the standby


Nothing more known about the queue at this time unfortunately.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> Probably the more expensive options only


Not necessarily. Disney tends to put select on a lot of things.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Based on what we know about capacity yes. We don't know actual numbers yet but the boat ride will be similar to frozen. Whereas the banshee will be similar to Soarin yet this has four theaters to Soarins three.



But Flight probably has more moving parts and could be a trickier technology than the boat ride with a higher possibility to break down occasionally in the early days. I was hoping the boat ride would be a consistent people-eater somewhat like Pirates, but maybe it's not.


----------



## belle1986

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP and DVC previews from May 13-22
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/break...ual-passholder-previews-pandora-world-avatar/



Could I book this if I've bought my ap online but not used it yet?


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> But Flight probably has more moving parts and could be a trickier technology than the boat ride with a higher possibility to break down occasionally in the early days. I was hoping the boat ride would be a consistent people-eater somewhat like Pirates, but maybe it's not.


It could be but based on everything we know the boat ride will be closer to Frozen in capacity terms.


----------



## rteetz

belle1986 said:


> Could I book this if I've bought my ap online but not used it yet?


As long as you have your AP number linked to your account yes.


----------



## belle1986

rteetz said:


> As long as you have your AP number linked to your account yes.


Thanks! Do these usually fill fast?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

erider said:


> Thanks so much for this! Reserved my AP preview for Saturday May 13th from 12.00 till 2.00 pm!



I'll be there too )


----------



## rteetz

belle1986 said:


> Thanks! Do these usually fill fast?


Well it's hard to say, this doesn't happen that often.


----------



## twebber55

belle1986 said:


> Could I book this if I've bought my ap online but not used it yet?


yes
i just did that


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Question...since the new pandora ride is like soarin..do you think they will have the smells and the wind in you face? I ask because I get motion sickness but i was fine on soarin because of those elements....what do we think?


----------



## mikepizzo

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Question...since the new pandora ride is like soarin..do you think they will have the smells and the wind in you face? I ask because I get motion sickness but i was fine on soarin because of those elements....what do we think?



I don't know what smells there would be, but I would assume there would be a couple gusts of wind.

Heads I'm right, tails I'm wrong, let me know


----------



## Spacedog1975

Did that Autopia announcement ever come to pass?


----------



## mcd2745

Irish_Mike said:


> Didn't see this anywhere in the thread.
> 
> Fort Wilderness will be hosting a themed event this fall based around "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" - including a meet & greet with the Headless Horseman and some other activities.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/




That's a pretty cool event - and at a reasonable price, no less!


----------



## linzbear

belle1986 said:


> Thanks! Do these usually fill fast?


Yes.  13th and 14th are all gone.  No Pandora for me 

Edit: I'm in!  DVC was not full, just AP!


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Question...since the new pandora ride is like soarin..do you think they will have the smells and the wind in you face? I ask because I get motion sickness but i was fine on soarin because of those elements....what do we think?


Bob Iger mentioned yesterday that you will feel the pulse of the Banshee. I would guess yes there will be some scents.


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Did that Autopia announcement ever come to pass?


No and I am wondering why. It wasn't a rumor, Honda was the one that said there will be an announcement.


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> you will feel the pulse of the Banshee. I would guess yes there will be some scents.


Hmmm. I wonder what a banshee smells like?

And I thought I read somewhere about feeling the sensation of the sun (heat).

j


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora CM Previews May 5-12 each day except for May 7th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Teamubr said:


> Hmmm. I wonder what a banshee smells like?
> 
> And I thought I read somewhere about feeling the sensation of the sun (heat).
> 
> j



oh, is the heat from the sun?  The way I read it I thought they meant you would feel like the body heat from the banshee, but I could definitely be off with that


----------



## Ai12gani

DLP, literally just finished the last performance of Disney Magic on Parade. They did give it a great sendoff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Headless Horseman meet and greet at Fort Wilderness this Halloween 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...orseman-meet-and-greet-coming-this-halloween/


----------



## amalone1013

Looks like the Pandora Passholder preview is sold out...


----------



## Maineiak

rteetz said:


> No and I am wondering why. It wasn't a rumor, Honda was the one that said there will be an announcement.



Isn't it that they added Asimo?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/video-autopia-adds-new-scenes-featuring-asimo-honda/


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> Isn't it that they added Asimo?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/video-autopia-adds-new-scenes-featuring-asimo-honda/


Yes which debuted today but an announcement was supposed to be made yesterday that wasn't.


----------



## linzbear

amalone1013 said:


> Looks like the Pandora Passholder preview is sold out...



AP is sold out, but I just got in on the DVC link.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


Select is pretty much their go-to wording.

Technically for EMH in general they use "select Walt Disney World Resort hotels"



Here's what they define "select Walt Disney World Resort hotels":


*Again speaking in regards to a generality not aimed specifically at the Pandora EMH offering just giving some information*

ETA: actually here is what they list on their page for Extra Magic Hours definition on their website (can't add the screenshot but here is the wording)

{*Special Hours for Pandora – The World of Avatar*
To help you maximize your visit to the newest land at Disney’s Animal Kingdom park, “Extra” Extra Magic Hours will be offered exclusively in Pandora – The World of Avatar—available for a limited time from 11 PM to 1 AM, May 27 to July 4, 2017!

Please note: this benefit is in addition to the Extra Magic Hours already available to Disney Resort hotel Guests at Disney’s Animal Kingdom park.}


----------



## SureAsLiz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Here's what they define "select Walt Disney World Resort hotels":



To add, I believe it's because being on property doesn't automatically give you access (Disney Springs resorts on Hotel Boulevard for example)


----------



## Spacedog1975

Maineiak said:


> Isn't it that they added Asimo?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/video-autopia-adds-new-scenes-featuring-asimo-honda/



Wow.  Color me not impressed.  I know it was a fantasy that there would be a huge redesign or electric cars - but they've added a stationary "robot".  It couldn't even wave? 

Maybe next year.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Official Disney announcement regarding EMH, and FP+ for Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ests-special-extra-magic-hours-to-be-offered/



You know, these on-site EMH are very, very shrewd. I mean, essentially you are giving on-site patrons an advantage to ride these rides - and with having it every night, it will spread those crowds out so it might not be too bad. I am not sure for something like Avatar if this will sell hotel rooms, but can you imagine how effectively it will sell rooms if they do the same thing for Star Wars Experience in 2 years?

Also, lets give Disney some credit here - they've done a whole tons of "upcharge" events lately, but it looks like they are doing right by Pandora, and giving on-site guests a "free" EMH event (yes, you are paying on-site prices I know, but I think that's a fair exchange.)



Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?



Nah, they always use "select" resorts. This is so they can exclude Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin and those Disney Spring hotels. (Edit: Looks like Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin will have access.)  All the Disney resorts will get access.


----------



## Maineiak

SureAsLiz said:


> To add, I believe it's because being on property doesn't automatically give you access (Disney Springs resorts on Hotel Boulevard for example)



Some do though.  The Hilton used to (as recently as 2015 when we last stayed there).


----------



## rteetz

Spacedog1975 said:


> Wow.  Color me not impressed.  I know it was a fantasy that there would be a huge redesign or electric cars - but they've added a stationary "robot".  It couldn't even wave?
> 
> Maybe next year.


That is asking for way to much


----------



## Spacedog1975

********** said:


> Nah, they always use "select" resorts. This is so they can exclude Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin and those Disney Spring hotels. (Edit: Looks like Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin will have access.)  All the Disney resorts will get access.



The language gives them latitude to create an exclusion if they need or want to.  It also provides clarity so that someone staying pseudo onsite but not at a Disney Hotel can't complain that they said "ALL".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Well this is a thing apparently. Wall Street is talking about Apple buying Disney. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wall-street-starting-talk-possibility-182140531.html


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Well this is a thing apparently. Wall Street is talking about Apple buying Disney.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wall-street-starting-talk-possibility-182140531.html



I think it's all highly speculative.  It certainly could be done - and there isn't much better that they could do with their cash.
But to what end?  The businesses work well together but aren't really remotely the same.

There are worse companies that could buy Disney.  That said, just because someone offers to buy doesn't mean that Disney has to say yes.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Maineiak said:


> Some do though.  The Hilton used to (as recently as 2015 when we last stayed there).


That perk ended in 2015.
I don't believe these are any Hotel Boulevard resorts that are included in the EMH offering anymore

But using the word select gives Disney the freedom to add or remove hotels at any point, especially hotels that they themselves don't own


----------



## Capang

Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


I received an email yesterday that my resort qualifies as a "select" resort for the emh at ak. I've never got an email like that before regarding emh. Anyone else get one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Well this is a thing apparently. Wall Street is talking about Apple buying Disney.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wall-street-starting-talk-possibility-182140531.html



Well, that's one way to determine who the next CEO of Disney is


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Well this is a thing apparently. Wall Street is talking about Apple buying Disney.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wall-street-starting-talk-possibility-182140531.html



At some point I'm afraid that Disney will be bought, and if it's going to be bought, I'd much prefer Apple to pretty much any other company.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 will offer an exclusive preview of Pandora on May 19 with Imagineer Joe Rohde!  The cost is $250 per person and tickets go on sale on April 5 @ 10 am PST.

*OVERVIEW*
Be among the first to explore Pandora – The World of Avatar not only before it opens to the public, but with Joe Rohde, Portfolio Creative Executive at Walt Disney Imagineering! In addition to a guided walk-through of the exotic new land at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park with Joe, attendees will enjoy lunch at Tiffins with Mr. Rohde and fellow D23 Members.

*DETAILS*
Experience begins at 11:00 a.m. and will last approximately three hours. Check-in will begin in front of Tiffins restaurant at Disney’s Animal Kingdom. Please do not arrive before 10:45 a.m.

Attendees are invited to return to Pandora – The World of Avatar to join an exploration window on their own from 3 – 5 p.m. the same day.

In addition to the D23-exclusive tour, guests will join Joe for lunch at Tiffins—a restaurant that celebrates the adventures of traveling.

That afternoon, attendees are invited to return to Pandora to join an exploration window on their own from 3 – 5 p.m. During this time, guests will also have the opportunity to soar on the back of a mountain banshee during _Avatar Flight of Passage_, and venture deep into the bioluminescent rainforest during the _Na’vi River Journey_.*

This once-in-a-lifetime experience wouldn’t be complete without a custom gift, created exclusively for you.


----------



## Sweettears

Teamubr said:


> Hmmm. I wonder what a banshee smells like?
> 
> And I thought I read somewhere about feeling the sensation of the sun (heat).
> 
> j


You might be sorry that you asked.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> That is asking for way to much


49 to go!


----------



## Sweettears

Spacedog1975 said:


> I think it's all highly speculative.  It certainly could be done - and there isn't much better that they could do with their cash.
> But to what end?  The businesses work well together but aren't really remotely the same.
> 
> There are worse companies that could buy Disney.  That said, just because someone offers to buy doesn't mean that Disney has to say yes.


Can we convince Apple to buy ESPN?  Throw in some pandora fastpasses.


----------



## Sweettears

SureAsLiz said:


> That perk ended in 2015.
> I don't believe these are any Hotel Boulevard resorts that are included in the EMH offering anymore
> 
> But using the word select gives Disney the freedom to add or remove hotels at any point, especially hotels that they themselves don't own


I just stayed at the Hilton Buena Vista Palace for a few days and there were no benefits.


----------



## DizDaD7

Sweettears said:


> I just stayed at the Hilton Buena Vista Palace for a few days and there were no benefits.


You did get the Green Eggs & ham for breakfast...Didn't ya?  LoL  That was free


----------



## Sweettears

DizDaD7 said:


> You did get the Green Eggs & ham for breakfast...Didn't ya?  LoL  That was free


Skipped out unfortunately. Had breakfast with goofy, Donald and Minnie. Much preferred.


----------



## DizDaD7

Sweettears said:


> Skipped out unfortunately. Had breakfast with goofy, Donald and Minnie. Much preferred.


good choice...


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> D23 will offer an exclusive preview of Pandora on May 19 with Imagineer Joe Rohde!  The cost is $250 per person and tickets go on sale on April 5 @ 10 am PST.
> 
> *OVERVIEW*
> Be among the first to explore Pandora – The World of Avatar not only before it opens to the public, but with Joe Rohde, Portfolio Creative Executive at Walt Disney Imagineering! In addition to a guided walk-through of the exotic new land at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park with Joe, attendees will enjoy lunch at Tiffins with Mr. Rohde and fellow D23 Members.
> 
> *DETAILS*
> Experience begins at 11:00 a.m. and will last approximately three hours. Check-in will begin in front of Tiffins restaurant at Disney’s Animal Kingdom. Please do not arrive before 10:45 a.m.
> 
> Attendees are invited to return to Pandora – The World of Avatar to join an exploration window on their own from 3 – 5 p.m. the same day.
> 
> In addition to the D23-exclusive tour, guests will join Joe for lunch at Tiffins—a restaurant that celebrates the adventures of traveling.
> 
> That afternoon, attendees are invited to return to Pandora to join an exploration window on their own from 3 – 5 p.m. During this time, guests will also have the opportunity to soar on the back of a mountain banshee during _Avatar Flight of Passage_, and venture deep into the bioluminescent rainforest during the _Na’vi River Journey_.*
> 
> This once-in-a-lifetime experience wouldn’t be complete without a custom gift, created exclusively for you.


This sounds incredible. I so wish I could do this.


----------



## tcufrog

If Apple bought Disney I could see them doing stuff like allowing you to use your Apple Watch instead of a magic band.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Well this is a thing apparently. Wall Street is talking about Apple buying Disney.
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/wall-street-starting-talk-possibility-182140531.html



Because the bucks are no longer being made on the twice-yearly "Apple are totally going to buy Netflix" beat.  If Apple wanted a media company there's plenty cheaper than Disney they could own.


----------



## writerguyfl

SureAsLiz said:


> That perk ended in 2015.
> I don't believe these are any Hotel Boulevard resorts that are included in the EMH offering anymore



This is correct.  Currently, none of the Disney Springs Hotels have Extra Magic Hours as a perk.


----------



## SaharanTea

adam.adbe said:


> Because the bucks are no longer being made on the twice-yearly "Apple are totally going to buy Netflix" beat.  If Apple wanted a media company there's plenty cheaper than Disney they could own.



Well, if anyone knows how to overcharge for their product, it's Apple.  Want to have features taken away and be charged more to add them back all while telling everyone how brave you are?  Go to Apple.  

Wait a minute.  Disney already _is_ Apple-lite.


----------



## superme80

Am I the only one who wants Apple to go out of business?????


----------



## jlundeen

superme80 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Apple to go out of business?????


Nope, I've never been a fan...from as far back as they started pushing the Macs into the school system.  Felt to me like a drug dealer - "first one is free....then...."  But I know I'm in the minority as practically everyone I know has an "i-something"


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> This sounds incredible. I so wish I could do this.


Yes, me too!  If the preview were scheduled just one more day to 5/20, I could have attended.  My cruise on the Fantasy returns to Port Canaveral on 5/20.


----------



## crazy4wdw

In case anyone missed Thursday's webcast of Wishes on Disney Parks Blog, there is now a replay of the fireworks available:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...watch-wishes-live-tonight-at-855-p-m-edt/?dpb


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Nah, they always use "select" resorts. This is so they can exclude Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin and those Disney Spring hotels. (Edit: Looks like Shades of Green and Swan and Dolphin will have access.)  All the Disney resorts will get access.



I'm not convinced--- If all of AK was open, then yes.  For it to just be the pandora section, I think they need to rotate through resort "groupings"-- That's alot of people.....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

beer dave said:


> I'm not convinced--- If all of AK was open, then yes.  For it to just be the pandora section, I think they need to rotate through resort "groupings"-- That's alot of people.....


I was going off of what is on Disney's own website. If you go on there and type in "extra magic hours" in the search box you'll see where you can click on the page for their definition and rules for EMH. It has a section at the bottom regarding Pandora which is the info posted. Disney could always tack on extra verbage so it only is good for a few resorts for Pandora for their limited engagement of EMH I suppose if they want to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Nope, I've never been a fan...from as far back as they started pushing the Macs into the school system.  Felt to me like a drug dealer - "first one is free....then...."  But I know I'm in the minority as practically everyone I know has an "i-something"



I am pretty anti-apple.  Though my employer has it set up that you can't use android for work phones so I finally broke down and got an iPhone (still not a fan, would prefer android).  

I did get a case that shows Snow White "eating" the Apple apple icon on the back though to make myself feel a little better about it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> I'm not convinced--- If all of AK was open, then yes.  For it to just be the pandora section, I think they need to rotate through resort "groupings"-- That's alot of people.....



It is - though I think it being every night helps a lot, plus it is pretty late ... are a lot of families going to be out until 1am?  Don't get me wrong, it's going to be crowded but I don't think it will be too bad (at least that is my hope - specifically for May 31st when I plan to g) ... plus I the vibe could be pretty cool of the entire crowd being there to experience this new land, likely for the first time, together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was going off of what is on Disney's own website. If you go on there and type in "extra magic hours" in the search box you'll see where you can click on the page for their definition and rules for EMH. It has a section at the bottom regarding Pandora which is the info posted. Disney could always tack on extra verbage so it only is good for a few resorts for Pandora for their limited engagement of EMH I suppose if they want to.



I hope not - I know they *can* by the letter of the law but would feel not great

I am going down for the DIS 20th but was originally going to go just for the party but when they announced Pandora would be open and have these Extra Extra Magic Hours I added a day/got a 1-day ticket to go to Animal Kingdom ... if now they change it so POP (where I am staying) isn't eligible I'd be pretty annoyed


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope not - I know they *can* by the letter of the law but would feel not great
> 
> I am going down for the DIS 20th but was originally going to go just for the party but when they announced Pandora would be open and have these Extra Extra Magic Hours I added a day/got a 1-day ticket to go to Animal Kingdom ... if now they change it so POP (where I am staying) isn't eligible I'd be pretty annoyed


I hope not either for the sake of everyone else. The wording as it currently is doesn't seem to exclude the resorts already included in EMH. Would seem the wrong move to me to exclude certain resorts that currently get the perk.


----------



## publix subs

got word from a trusted source at universal that Volcano Bay will open on the announced date but that not everything will be complete.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I hope not either for the sake of everyone else. The wording as it currently is doesn't seem to exclude the resorts already included in EMH. Would seem the wrong move to me to exclude certain resorts that currently get the perk.



yeah, like others have mentioned it is likely just the same language they use for EMH and other perks of staying at at Disney resort vs a resort on WDW property - and given that, if this then didn't apply like those other perks I think people owuld be pretty upset.


----------



## rteetz

publix subs said:


> got word from a trusted source at universal that Volcano Bay will open on the announced date but that not everything will be complete.


I have heard that as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Portobello will close for a major refurbishment April 26th and reopen in the fall. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/port...ings-closing-soon-for-major-refurbishment.htm


----------



## Irish_Mike

WDWNT is reporting that Portobello at Disney Springs is closing April 23rd for a several months-long refurb

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/portobello-disney-springs-closing-april-23-refurbishement/


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope not - I know they *can* by the letter of the law but would feel not great
> 
> I am going down for the DIS 20th but was originally going to go just for the party but when they announced Pandora would be open and have these Extra Extra Magic Hours I added a day/got a 1-day ticket to go to Animal Kingdom ... if now they change it so POP (where I am staying) isn't eligible I'd be pretty annoyed



Where and when is the 20th party?

I want to say I hope they roll through the week with rotating resorts for the XXmagic hours-- there are 27k rooms plus about 5k DVC--

That's about 100k people invited to a what-- 2 square mile area once you remove the back stage and the ride footprints-- If 10% of the people come it will be unbearable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Where and when is the 20th party?
> 
> I want to say I hope they roll through the week with rotating resorts for the XXmagic hours-- there are 27k rooms plus about 5k DVC--
> 
> That's about 100k people invited to a what-- 2 square mile area once you remove the back stage and the ride footprints-- If 10% of the people come it will be unbearable.



The DIS party is on June 1st (there are adds all over the website if you are interested).  There will be to-be-scheduled smaller events throughout the week but the main event is a private party at EPCOT from 10pm-12am on June 1st.  

I am flying down on the 31st and going right to AK and planning/hoping to stay through the end of EMH at 1am, then taking it easy the 1st until the party that night (at least that is the plan for now)


----------



## Ai12gani

Disneyland Paris 25th Aniversary Entertainment 

Opening Ceremony 





Happy Birthday Disneyland Paris





Starlight Princess Waltz (I'm guessing by the name, it is supposed to be done at night but wasn't for the previews)





Disney Stars on Parade (Noticed on Twitter that the Princess carriages are temporary, as a new princess float will be added next year)





Disney Illuminations


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> Disneyland Paris 25th Aniversary Entertainment
> 
> Opening Ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Disneyland Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight Princess Waltz (I'm guessing by the name, it is supposed to be done at night but wasn't for the previews)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Stars on Parade (Noticed on Twitter that the Princess carriages are temporary, as a new princess float will be added next year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Illuminations


Thanks! Now I need to find time to watch all of this.


----------



## Sweettears

superme80 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Apple to go out of business?????


As long as the lemmings keep buying I'm good with Apple. It's a component of my stock index fund.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am pretty anti-apple.  Though my employer has it set up that you can't use android for work phones so I finally broke down and got an iPhone (still not a fan, would prefer android).
> 
> I did get a case that shows Snow White "eating" the Apple apple icon on the back though to make myself feel a little better about it


That's sounds cool. Can you post a photo?


----------



## Moliphino

jlundeen said:


> Nope, I've never been a fan...from as far back as they started pushing the Macs into the school system.  Felt to me like a drug dealer - "first one is free....then...."  But I know I'm in the minority as practically everyone I know has an "i-something"



I'm not a fan, either. I don't own a single Apple product and it already annoys me that iPhones get the best selection of Disney phone cases.


----------



## jlundeen

Moliphino said:


> I'm not a fan, either. I don't own a single Apple product and it already annoys me that iPhones get the best selection of Disney phone cases.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> That's sounds cool. Can you post a photo?



Just took this in a mirror since it is on the back of the screen phone


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just took this in a mirror since it is on the back of the screen phone
> 
> View attachment 227430


Thanks. A non selfie selfie?


----------



## Sweettears

Moliphino said:


> I'm not a fan, either. I don't own a single Apple product and it already annoys me that iPhones get the best selection of Disney phone cases.


You would think that Disney would see the profit opportunity and exploit it. I guess it doesn't quite have the margin of a $75 dessert option.


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> You would think that Disney would see the profit opportunity and exploit it. I guess it doesn't quite have the margin of a $75 dessert option.


Well, it was explained to me that iPhones more universal in size -Androids had way too many sizes... maybe - not sure if I really believe that when I see the whole rack of iPhone options.


----------



## Teamubr

I refer to the Apple fans as iSheep. Baaaaaaaaa.

On a side note. I did hear Apple's plans for Disney Parks. 

In the first year, all the speakers playing music throughout the parks will be moved from the top of the poles to the bottom. 

In the second year, all speakers will be removed and you will be required to purchase special Bluetooth headphones in participating Disney (or Apple) stores. 

j


----------



## rteetz

Guys as much as I love the discussion I think it's time to move on from the discussion of whether Apple is good or not. 

I write this on my iPhone while wearing an Apple Watch as well as my iPad and MacBook Pro are near me.


----------



## soniam

superme80 said:


> Am I the only one who wants Apple to go out of business?????



Not really. I prefer if the US economy doesn't tank. However, I guess I would benefit directly due to my employer. I think they would just mess it up though

EDIT: Oops Sorry @rteetz.


----------



## rteetz

Just got home from Beauty and the Beast. 

I have to say I liked it better than I thought I would. No it doesn't beat the original for me but I thought it was quite good. Evermore the new song was a great add in my opinion. Emma Watson is no Paige O'Hara but I thought she did a good job. Emma Thompson was probably the best choice for Mrs. Potts next to Angela Lansbury, she did a great job.


----------



## superme80

Glad I am not alone!  Sorry I don't have anything else to contribute to the true subject at hand.  Let the rumors commence!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the incoming security check points. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/photos-new-magic-kingdom-security-checkpoints-constructed/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Guys as much as I love the discussion I think it's time to move on from the discussion of whether Apple is good or not.
> 
> I write this on my iPhone while wearing an Apple Watch as well as my iPad and MacBook Pro are near me.



Good point - almost as good as Apple is! 

*gotta stay on the right side of the Mod*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just got home from Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I have to say I liked it better than I thought I would. No it doesn't beat the original for me but I thought it was quite good. Evermore the new song was a great add in my opinion. Emma Watson is no Paige O'Hara but I thought she did a good job. Emma Thompson was probably the best choice for Mrs. Potts next to Angela Lansbury, she did a great job.



Glad you enjoyed it.  I did too - though also understood some of the criticism Craig and Ryno had for it (the pacing for example)

Interesting that you liked Emma Thompson so much as her performance is one I've seen questioned a bit (not her as an actress but more the accent she went with)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.  I did too - though also understood some of the criticism Craig and Ryno had for it (the pacing for example)
> 
> Interesting that you liked Emma Thompson so much as her performance is one I've seen questioned a bit (not her as an actress but more the accent she went with)


I think everything has been questioned in this film. I can't think of anyone right now who I think could play Mrs. Potts better. Of course Angela Lansbury will always be the best though.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> Just got home from Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I have to say I liked it better than I thought I would. No it doesn't beat the original for me but I thought it was quite good. Evermore the new song was a great add in my opinion. Emma Watson is no Paige O'Hara but I thought she did a good job. Emma Thompson was probably the best choice for Mrs. Potts next to Angela Lansbury, she did a great job.



I thought that the the village scenes with Gaston  might


rteetz said:


> Just got home from Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I have to say I liked it better than I thought I would. No it doesn't beat the original for me but I thought it was quite good. Evermore the new song was a great add in my opinion. Emma Watson is no Paige O'Hara but I thought she did a good job. Emma Thompson was probably the best choice for Mrs. Potts next to Angela Lansbury, she did a great job.



I thought it was very well done. The village scenes with Gaston weren't nearly as good as the original, but I thought it really improved on the relationship between Belle and the Beast. It always bugged me that he was treated as illiterate after being a prince that grew up in a castle with a massive library. Much more sensible to have them bond over that somewhat.


----------



## rteetz

RhodyOrange said:


> I thought that the the village scenes with Gaston  might
> 
> 
> I thought it was very well done. The village scenes with Gaston weren't nearly as good as the original, but I thought it really improved on the relationship between Belle and the Beast. It always bugged me that he was treated as illiterate after being a prince that grew up in a castle with a massive library. Much more sensible to have them bond over that somewhat.


Agreed.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> Guys as much as I love the discussion I think it's time to move on from the discussion of whether Apple is good or not.
> 
> I write this on my iPhone while wearing an Apple Watch as well as my iPad and MacBook Pro are near me.


Hmmm, So you're saying you like apples?    *Not LG or Samsung*

BTW, "What did Ben Kinobi say to the stormtrooper that asked about C3PO & R2D2,?"  These are not the *2 AnDroids* your looking for....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs deals for next week 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/upcoming-disney-springs-offers_24.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris is officially celebrating 25 years!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## luisov

Ai12gani said:


> Disneyland Paris 25th Aniversary Entertainment
> 
> Opening Ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Disneyland Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight Princess Waltz (I'm guessing by the name, it is supposed to be done at night but wasn't for the previews)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Stars on Parade (Noticed on Twitter that the Princess carriages are temporary, as a new princess float will be added next year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Illuminations



That was a fantastic parade and nighttime show. The scale of the parade reminds me of Festival of Fantasy. Really beautiful floats. And the Disney Illuminations show was fantastic as well. The previous show was already one of my favorite night-time spectaculars at any resort, and this is a great successor. Very emotional. The music is just... perfect.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Summer Travel to WDW is down so much so that Disney turned down Colle Program students after they were already accepted.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Summer Travel to WDW is down so much so that Disney turned down Colle Program students after they were already accepted.



yikes! that is NOT a good sign.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Summer Travel to WDW is down so much so that Disney turned down Colle Program students after they were already accepted.


So that means lines should be super short in June, right?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MissGina5 said:


> yikes! that is NOT a good sign.


Or could it be a good sign that discounts will be coming?? lol.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Capang said:


> So that means lines should be super short in June, right?



lol Don't we all wish. 

Okay, so lately I feel as though everyone has been complaining about two things:

1) CROWDS! I'm seeing comments about people being so frustrated with crowds that they're leaving early, etc. It seems as though it's a consensus that there's no longer an "off-season" and that it's always packed.

2) Price increases. I totally get that people don't like paying more money, and that spikes in prices aren't fun.

So maybe this is just part of a growing pain trying to find where the fine line needs to be? It's undoubtedly a weird time for the Disney parks and it will be interesting to see how things develop.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Summer Travel to WDW is down so much so that Disney turned down Colle Program students after they were already accepted.



Huh, really? I haven't seen any outrage in the couple of DCP 2017 Facebook groups I'm in


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Huh, really? I haven't seen any outrage in the couple of DCP 2017 Facebook groups I'm in


CM report I got today.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

rteetz said:


> Just got home from Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I have to say I liked it better than I thought I would. No it doesn't beat the original for me but I thought it was quite good. Evermore the new song was a great add in my opinion. Emma Watson is no Paige O'Hara but I thought she did a good job. Emma Thompson was probably the best choice for Mrs. Potts next to Angela Lansbury, she did a great job.



I wasn't thrilled as Emma Watson being cast as Belle at first. She's a great actress, and she did capture Belle's spirit quite well. I really LOVED this movie! It was visually magnificent.


----------



## closetmickey

Capang said:


> So that means lines should be super short in June, right?


Never.  They will just reduce the number of loading areas/ride vehicles


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Princess_Nikki said:


> I wasn't thrilled as Emma Watson being cast as Belle at first. She's a great actress, and she did capture Belle's spirit quite well. I really LOVED this movie! It was visually magnificent.



Us too!!! LOVED IT!! 

...Back to news....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So tickets for the first night of Guardians of the Galaxy showings for Alamo Drafthouse sold out in a matter of hours. I was lucky to get 2 seats for the 10:30 pm showing that weren't in the front row when they'd been on sale for an hour and a half. I haven't seen a movie's opening night sell out that fast since Force Awakens and Rogue One. I'm pretty sure Guardians 2 is going to be huuuuuuuuge. 

I also saw Rogue One again today  It finally came out in the dollar theater.


----------



## luisov

I won't get too political, but a lot of travel agencies, airlines and hotels are reporting a significant decrease in international tourism coming to the US due to the current political landscape. Quite a few tourist destinations are already feeling the impact, so I'm sure it will have a noticeable effect in both Florida and Anaheim.

Of course there's other implications involved. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starting Friday April 21, 2017 guests visiting the Walt Disney: One Man's Dream attraction at Disney's Hollywood Studios will be able to watch a sneak peek of the new Disney live-action film _Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales_. It will run until late May.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting Friday April 21, 2017 guests visiting the Walt Disney: One Man's Dream attraction at Disney's Hollywood Studios will be able to watch a sneak peek of the new Disney live-action film _Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales_. It will run until late May.



We really enjoyed the sneak peek of Beauty and the Beast there earlier this month as well as seeing the dress Emma wore and the glass case for the rose that was used in the movie.  I'm guessing they'll have some Pirates movie props or a costume on view to go along with the sneak peek?


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> We really enjoyed the sneak peek of Beauty and the Beast there earlier this month as well as seeing the dress Emma wore and the glass case for the rose that was used in the movie.  I'm guessing they'll have some Pirates movie props or a costume on view to go along with the sneak peek?


No word on the props.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Summer Travel to WDW is down so much so that Disney turned down Colle Program students after they were already accepted.



That's like so wrong on so many levels...gonna really encourage next year's recruiting class when these horror stories come out...


----------



## tcufrog

jlundeen said:


> Nope, I've never been a fan...from as far back as they started pushing the Macs into the school system.  Felt to me like a drug dealer - "first one is free....then...."  But I know I'm in the minority as practically everyone I know has an "i-something"



It didn't work in the long run.  Chromebooks are the hot thing at schools these days.


----------



## Bay Max

These are a little old, but I don't think I've seen these Star Wars Land art work posted here:

https://blooloop.com/link/star-wars-expansion-sneak-peak/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

luisov said:


> I won't get too political, but a lot of travel agencies, airlines and hotels are reporting a significant decrease in international tourism coming to the US due to the current political landscape. Quite a few tourist destinations are already feeling the impact, so I'm sure it will have a noticeable effect in both Florida and Anaheim.
> 
> Of course there's other implications involved. It'll be interesting to see what happens.



I think this may be a global issue. I believe there's also been a trend of US travelers holding off on international travel due to the feelings of increased danger abroad.


----------



## thepops

beer dave said:


> I think so (like polar express, and Star tours) except polar express at one point simulates the motion of a falling leaf while you are watching the leaf fall, not " being" the leaf.  Total nausea generator, by design it seems.  Never been to US or the counterpart.  My kids have and their reviews are all I need.  And if you are saying the simpsons ride is like the new thing they are planning, then no-- the simpsons ride doesn't actually move in distance, just up down left right sway.


I don't think I've ever seen the Polar Express ride.  Where was it?


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> These are a little old, but I don't think I've seen these Star Wars Land art work posted here:
> 
> https://blooloop.com/link/star-wars-expansion-sneak-peak/


I have definitely seen the second one many times. The first one looks newish though.


----------



## pepperandchips

thepops said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the Polar Express ride.  Where was it?



Sea World


----------



## beer dave

thepops said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the Polar Express ride.  Where was it?


Yeah sea world.  It is set up as an optional entry to the penguin areas.  It's a bad option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw they officially released the summer discounts - for stays May 28 - Aug 31st .... is this normal for them to have the discounts during the summer?  Including up to 20% off at Values

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/summertime-room/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw they officially released the summer discounts - for stays May 28 - Aug 31st .... is this normal for them to have the discounts during the summer?  Including up to 20% off at Values
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/summertime-room/



The 20% off at the values is a little higher than normal - I think they usually do 15%. The rest is pretty much standard. There's  ALWAYS a discount available for rooms somewhere on property except maybe peak holidays. What you don't know is how many rooms are available for the discounts.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw they officially released the summer discounts - for stays May 28 - Aug 31st .... is this normal for them to have the discounts during the summer?  Including up to 20% off at Values
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/summertime-room/


20% at the values is up usually it's 15%.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/156345-disneyland-update-autopia-honda/


----------



## Fantasia79

MissGina5 said:


> yikes! that is NOT a good sign.



Not a good sign, that's a great sign for my June trip.


----------



## jknezek

I think at this time we've reached a tipping point. The economy is good, so things like Disney Parks attendance should be up. The fact it is not tells me people don't see the value in going at this time. Whether that is international and a byproduct of our politics and the increasing strength of the dollar, or domestic and a function of where the economic strength is located, or a function of ticket prices, the answer is most likely all of the above. I do not doubt international travel is down. There are plenty of studies that are starting to be born out from NYC to LA. I also see a lot of economic strength at the bottom of our economy, less in the middle and top. So you can't pass a fast food restaurant that doesn't have a "help wanted" sign, but you can pass a lot of companies that are still cutting management to keep profits up. With employment strength at the bottom, there is little help for $100+ a day park tickets.

Disney needs to do a comprehensive overhaul of their ticket and room strategy, and it needs to come quickly if they want to stem the bad news. There aren't enough upcharges and price hikes that can make up for a drop in room occupancy and dropping attendance. Rich people don't go to the same vacation every year. Disney every few years to see what's new? Yes. But Curacao, luxury cruises, and especially luxury European trips look nice now that the dollar is strengthening.

Of course the flip side is that Disney has a lot opening in 2019. If you are like me, and go every few years, why book now and 2018? If you hold off until the end of 2019 or early 2020, you are likely to have major new attractions in 3 of the 4 parks. 2018 simply looks like a loser year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison signage changed to say late 2017 and Pleasure Island bypass removed. 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/03/breaking-news-edison-delayed-bypass.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I think at this time we've reached a tipping point. The economy is good, so things like Disney Parks attendance should be up. The fact it is not tells me people don't see the value in going at this time. Whether that is international and a byproduct of our politics and the increasing strength of the dollar, or domestic and a function of where the economic strength is located, or a function of ticket prices, the answer is most likely all of the above. I do not doubt international travel is down. There are plenty of studies that are starting to be born out from NYC to LA. I also see a lot of economic strength at the bottom of our economy, less in the middle and top. So you can't pass a fast food restaurant that doesn't have a "help wanted" sign, but you can pass a lot of companies that are still cutting management to keep profits up. With employment strength at the bottom, there is little help for $100+ a day park tickets.
> 
> Disney needs to do a comprehensive overhaul of their ticket and room strategy, and it needs to come quickly if they want to stem the bad news. There aren't enough upcharges and price hikes that can make up for a drop in room occupancy and dropping attendance. Rich people don't go to the same vacation every year. Disney every few years to see what's new? Yes. But Curacao, luxury cruises, and especially luxury European trips look nice now that the dollar is strengthening.
> 
> Of course the flip side is that Disney has a lot opening in 2019. If you are like me, and go every few years, why book now and 2018? If you hold off until the end of 2019 or early 2020, you are likely to have major new attractions in 3 of the 4 parks. 2018 simply looks like a loser year.



I think you are right on - it isn't one thing but I do think the strengthened dollar has a lot to do with it -> people from other countries see their vacation to WDW go up by a lot and either don't go or decide to wait and see if things change and then people in the US see that their dollar goes further outside of the US so great time to go to Europe, etc.

And combined with not a lot new in WDW (at least until now that Pandora is opening) and more coming in 2019 people figure, let's do Europe now while the dollar is strong and do WDW later when more is open

the Theme Park War between Disney and Universal is great in that it is forcing them to create new things but that investment does come with a price so just not sure how they can change the ticket structure that much, to attract that lower income family more.  I saw tons of photos on Facebook over the weekend of crazy long lines at WDW now with Spring Break so it isn't like they are hurting for crowds that much


----------



## Delano Fiedler

20% off value resorts is a great deal and for a lot of people staying offsite I think this would make the cut.


----------



## mcd2745

jknezek said:


> Of course the flip side is that Disney has a lot opening in 2019. If you are like me, and go every few years, w*hy book now and 2018? If you hold off until the end of 2019 or early 2020, you are likely to have major new attractions in 3 of the 4 parks.* 2018 simply looks like a loser year.




I think this is a huge problem for them this year and next. We'll see what happens after that. 

The risk they face with that is...that as people try alternative vacations over the next two years...they may discover things they enjoy better than WDW and either not return at all, or with much lesser frequency.


----------



## sachilles

Of course that is always a shell game. 
20% off of this years rack rate may very well equal 14% off of last summers rack rate.


----------



## rteetz

Latest Rumor Round Up!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-march-2017/


----------



## dm1996

Does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has ever reached capacity?  I know it's a massive park and would take a ton of people to close it, but maybe when EE opened?
I was looking at the hotels that still have rooms available for Memorial Day Weekend and they are starting to get scarce.  I also wonder how many AP holders are booking rooms now so they can get fast passes and then cancel the room at the 30 day point.


----------



## rteetz

dm1996 said:


> Does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has ever reached capacity?  I know it's a massive park and would take a ton of people to close it, but maybe when EE opened?
> I was looking at the hotels that still have rooms available for Memorial Day Weekend and they are starting to get scarce.  I also wonder how many AP holders are booking rooms now so they can get fast passes and then cancel the room at the 30 day point.


I don't believe it ever has reached capacity.


----------



## Roxyfire

dm1996 said:


> Does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has ever reached capacity?  I know it's a massive park and would take a ton of people to close it, but maybe when EE opened?
> I was looking at the hotels that still have rooms available for Memorial Day Weekend and they are starting to get scarce.  I also wonder how many AP holders are booking rooms now so they can get fast passes and then cancel the room at the 30 day point.



I was curious and looked last night too, not a lot of options especially at the values. I believe it was ASMusic and Pop, full rate preferred locations. I can't see the AP rates though.


----------



## skier_pete

dm1996 said:


> Does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has ever reached capacity?  I know it's a massive park and would take a ton of people to close it, but maybe when EE opened?
> I was looking at the hotels that still have rooms available for Memorial Day Weekend and they are starting to get scarce.  I also wonder how many AP holders are booking rooms now so they can get fast passes and then cancel the room at the 30 day point.



Found this on a certain touring plans website that you can find without much searching:



> Disney’s Hollywood Studios and Disney’s Animal Kingdom have each only closed twice in the past 10 years. Both hit a Phase 2 closure on December 28, 2011, and each reached that same level during Christmas week of 2009.



Phase 2 closure is basically off-site guests coming to the parking lot aren't allowed in, unless they've already entered another park that day. Apparently Epcot hasn't reached any closure in the last 10 years. MK has reached the various closure levels a ton of times, but always around Easter and New Years/Christmas.

From what I saw, MK hits Phase 1 at 65,000 guests, and full closure at around 100,000 guests. Since typically when we go there are around 35,000 -45,000 guests (52,000 guests is "average"), I can't even imagine 100,000 guests in that park. AK and DHS apparently close somewhere below 75,000 guests, but I couldn't find a firm number anywhere for those.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Phase 2 closure is basically off-site guests coming to the parking lot aren't allowed in, unless they've already entered another park that day. Apparently Epcot hasn't reached any closure in the last 10 years. MK has reached the various closure levels a ton of times, but always around Easter and New Years/Christmas.
> 
> From what I saw, MK hits Phase 1 at 65,000 guests, and full closure at around 100,000 guests. Since typically when we go there are around 35,000 -45,000 guests (52,000 guests is "average"), I can't even imagine 100,000 guests in that park. AK and DHS apparently close somewhere below 75,000 guests, but I couldn't find a firm number anywhere for those.




My first thought in reading this is how claustrophobic/crazy it would feel with 100,000 people in MK


----------



## jknezek

We were at EPCOT for Dec 31, 1999. I remember we took the first bus over in the a.m., around 6:30 or 7 a.m. if I remember, from the Lake Buena Vista Embassy Suites and the third bus, 1.5 or 2 hours later, was denied entrance. I don't know if it hit Phase 3 or Phase 4, or if they even used the same terminology, but by mid morning you could hardly move and they relayed that you could no longer park in the parking lots. It stayed that way the entire day. We slept on the grass outside Universe of Energy (even then that area of the park was the least crowded!) in the mid-afternoon, then moved to World Showcase, had a 4 p.m. dinner, and took turns staking out our fireworks spot until midnight.

When it wasn't our turn to guard the 4'x8' spot we staked out for 10 of us, my 21 year old self, 23 year old sister, 29 year old brother in law, and cousin (age not disclosed!), drank our way around the world twice out of sheer boredom. The grog almost killed me. Never again. You couldn't get on a ride if you wanted to, and QS and drink lines were 35 minutes to 2 hours long. I've never seen the Showcase walkway shoulder to shoulder and completely blocked like that. CMs were desperately trying to clear a path 2 people wide pretty much the whole evening and it just wasn't going to happen.

We saw the fireworks and then just sat there until 2 a.m. while the park tried to empty. Eventually we got a bus back to Buena Vista Village after 3 a.m. from one of the EPCOT resorts and walked back to the Embassy Suites. I remember getting in the door sometime after 4 a.m.  It's a neat thing to have done for the millennial changeover, but it wasn't the most fun I've ever had at Disney. It was close to 23 hours door to door from the hotel.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> We were at EPCOT for Dec 31, 1999. I remember we took the first bus over in the a.m., around 6:30 or 7 a.m. if I remember, from the Lake Buena Vista Embassy Suites and the third bus, 1.5 or 2 hours later, was denied entrance. I don't know if it hit Phase 3 or Phase 4, or if they even used the same terminology, but by mid morning you could hardly move and they relayed that you could no longer park in the parking lots. It stayed that way the entire day. We slept on the grass outside Universe of Energy (even then that area of the park was the least crowded!) in the mid-afternoon, then moved to World Showcase, had a 4 p.m. dinner, and took turns staking out our fireworks spot until midnight.
> 
> When it wasn't our turn to guard the 4'x8' spot we staked out for 10 of us, my 21 year old self, 23 year old sister, 29 year old brother in law, and cousin (age not disclosed!), drank our way around the world twice out of sheer boredom. The grog almost killed me. Never again. You couldn't get on a ride if you wanted to, and QS and drink lines were 35 minutes to 2 hours long. I've never seen the Showcase walkway shoulder to shoulder and completely blocked like that. CMs were desperately trying to clear a path 2 people wide pretty much the whole evening and it just wasn't going to happen.
> 
> We saw the fireworks and then just sat there until 2 a.m. while the park tried to empty. Eventually we got a bus back to Buena Vista Village after 3 a.m. from one of the EPCOT resorts and walked back to the Embassy Suites. I remember getting in the door sometime after 4 a.m.  It's a neat thing to have done for the millennial changeover, but it wasn't the most fun I've ever had at Disney. It was close to 23 hours door to door from the hotel.


We were there for that experience also! Although as parents of two teens, we didn't really start drinking until we smuggled in bottles of champagne for the fireworks. 

We had to stand in line  to get in, and even though we were in an Epcot Hotel,  the line wound all the way around the lake and it probably took us 2 hours to get in
  But I believe all Disney Hotel guests got in and we were able to go in and out during the day.

Like you said it was cheek to cheek everywhere you went that day, but it was a day I will never ever forget. Luckily, we were staying at the Dolphin, the only Hotel we could get because we booked only 6 months in advance rather than two years like everyone else! So we were able to walk back to our rooms and not have to wait for buses. 

It was fun to see all the preparations they had made for the Y2K scare! We still have the flashlight that they gave us for our room. 

Seems like an awfully long time ago!


----------



## Spacedog1975

dm1996 said:


> I also wonder how many AP holders are booking rooms now so they can get fast passes and then cancel the room at the 30 day point.



Is this a thing? I have to imagine that they wouldn't look too kindly on anyone trying to execute this plan more than once.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Colin Farrell may star in live action Dumbo

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/colin-farrell-may-star-in-live-action-dumbo-adaptation/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beauty and the Beast remains atop at the box office this weekend

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/beauty-and-the-beast-maintains-top-spot-for-second-week/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu change at Liberty Tree Tavern

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/liberty-tree-tavern-makes-menu-changes/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Lord is supposed to be replacing Moana at DHS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Lord is supposed to be replacing Moana at DHS.



I saw a post on Facebook that mentioned Star Lord and Groot being at a M&G in DHS ... you seeing anything on that?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that mentioned Star Lord and Groot being at a M&G in DHS ... you seeing anything on that?


That was from WDWNT I believe. I don't know about Groot specifically but Star Lord did have auditions a month or so ago.


----------



## closetmickey

Spacedog1975 said:


> Is this a thing? I have to imagine that they wouldn't look to kindly on anyone trying to execute this plan more than once.


I was thinking the same thing!  IF so, they should try to find a way to close that loophole asap.


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  IF so, they should try to find a way to close that loophole asap.



I've never done it, but this loophole HAS occurred to me...book a room on-site and then cancel when there are less than 30 days left so you don't invalidate your FP+. Not sure how they would close the loophole in that case, because with less than 30 days out your FP+ is now valid whether you are on-site or not. Doubt it's a huge problem, but if it is you can bet Disney will start tracking it and try to figure out a way around it.


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> I've never done it, but this loophole HAS occurred to me...book a room on-site and then cancel when there are less than 30 days left so you don't invalidate your FP+. Not sure how they would close the loophole in that case, because with less than 30 days out your FP+ is now valid whether you are on-site or not. Doubt it's a huge problem, but if it is you can bet Disney will start tracking it and try to figure out a way around it.


So if you have a room only reservation, your FP+ stay with you as long as you cancel the room within 30 days? That seems crazy!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that mentioned Star Lord and Groot being at a M&G in DHS ... you seeing anything on that?



Groot is showing up at DCA this summer. That may be where that person heard it from.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Groot is showing up at DCA this summer. That may be where that person heard it from.


     RUMOR: Groot and Star Lord from Guardians of the Galaxy are Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I've never done it, but this loophole HAS occurred to me...book a room on-site and then cancel when there are less than 30 days left so you don't invalidate your FP+. Not sure how they would close the loophole in that case, because with less than 30 days out your FP+ is now valid whether you are on-site or not. Doubt it's a huge problem, but if it is you can bet Disney will start tracking it and try to figure out a way around it.



I'd imagine only a small fraction realize you can do that. Plus it would really mess with people who have split stays if they closed the loophole.



closetmickey said:


> So if you have a room only reservation, your FP+ stay with you as long as you cancel the room within 30 days? That seems crazy!



Sounds like it! I wonder if they have any way to track it. Like how many room only reservations (especially campsites) cancel between 20-14 days out? Maybe they don't even care because it makes bookings look better and they can sell off those rooms without discount to people at the last minute.


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> So if you have a room only reservation, your FP+ stay with you as long as you cancel the room within 30 days? That seems crazy!



Again, I haven't tried it, so I don't know this for sure, but I wouldn't see why it wouldn't work. Your room reservations and your FP+ reservations are tied to your MDE, not necessarily to eachother - so if you canceled your room with less than 30 days, I would think the FP+ reservations would stay on MDE, since they would still be valid at that point.  

I would seriously doubt it is a major problem. Very few FP+ are difficult to get at 30 days out - as far as I know just the Frozen and sometimes 7DMT. With avatar I suppose you could see a surge in this occurring. The way to prevent it of course would be to link the FP+ reservations with the room - and therefore canceling the room would also cancel the FP+. This would really stink for someone that wasn't trying to game the system, but just made a change because for instance they were staying with friends instead of on-site.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Not sure it matters with rooms because last minute bookings will take care of those at a higher price but....I was looking today and there are no campsites open for the weekend of Pandora, so if you have an RV it could be a problem.


----------



## piglet1979

********** said:


> I've never done it, but this loophole HAS occurred to me...book a room on-site and then cancel when there are less than 30 days left so you don't invalidate your FP+. Not sure how they would close the loophole in that case, because with less than 30 days out your FP+ is now valid whether you are on-site or not. Doubt it's a huge problem, but if it is you can bet Disney will start tracking it and try to figure out a way around it.



I may be wrong but if they move the the cancellation date to like 40 days to get a refund wouldn't that fix the problem?


----------



## jknezek

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure it matters with rooms because last minute bookings will take care of those at a higher price but....I was looking today and there are no campsites open for the weekend of Pandora, so if you have an RV it could be a problem.



Getting a site at Ft. Wilderness inside of 6 months is hard at a regular time. Trying to get it for a "special" event you would need to be real lucky at this stage. I wouldn't be surprised if the campsites at The Fort carry the highest occupancy rates on property. The cabins maybe not so much.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Recap of the Disneyland Paris 25th anniversary launch

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/disneyland-paris-25th-anniversary-launch-eventrecap/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cars 3 tour Kick Off

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xars-cars-3-tour-kicks-off-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Photo Update*

Hollywood Studios photo update, not much new to show though.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/hollywood-studios-star-wars-land-is.html


----------



## ladyelizabeth

piglet1979 said:


> I may be wrong but if they move the the cancellation date to like 40 days to get a refund wouldn't that fix the problem?



I believe room-only reservations have a 5 day cancellation window.


----------



## ladyelizabeth

closetmickey said:


> So if you have a room only reservation, your FP+ stay with you as long as you cancel the room within 30 days? That seems crazy!



Your FP+ stay with you even if you cancel before 30 days. I've cancelled a room-only reservation after booking FP+ because I decided to change resorts. My FP+ stayed on MDE - I didn't need to rebook them.


----------



## crazy4wdw

It's being rumored that the first teaser trailer for Star Wars Episode VIII will premier on May 5 with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2.  There will also be a tribute to Carrie Fisher.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> It's being rumored that the first teaser trailer for Star Wars Episode VIII will premier on May 5 with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2.  There will also be a tribute to Carrie Fisher.


Not May the Fourth? lol Instead Revenge of the Fifth!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

crazy4wdw said:


> It's being rumored that the first teaser trailer for Star Wars Episode VIII will premier on May 5 with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2.  There will also be a tribute to Carrie Fisher.


I think a teaser will come out during Star Wars Celebration in April. It would be a missed opportunity if they didn't.


----------



## Sweettears

closetmickey said:


> So if you have a room only reservation, your FP+ stay with you as long as you cancel the room within 30 days? That seems crazy!


Yes it does work this way as currently set.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> RUMOR: Groot and Star Lord from Guardians of the Galaxy are Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios



So excited yet sad at the same time...what about Moana?


----------



## SaharanTea

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So excited yet sad at the same time...what about Moana?



The rumor I saw said Moana was going to Magic Kingdom (Fairytale Hall or Adventure Land)


----------



## DisFanDad

Irish_Mike said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Hollywood Studios photo update, not much new to show though.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/hollywood-studios-star-wars-land-is.html


Hey now .... there is stick sticking OUT of the ground  ... that is something !


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I've never done it, but this loophole HAS occurred to me...book a room on-site and then cancel when there are less than 30 days left so you don't invalidate your FP+. Not sure how they would close the loophole in that case, because with less than 30 days out your FP+ is now valid whether you are on-site or not. Doubt it's a huge problem, but if it is you can bet Disney will start tracking it and try to figure out a way around it.



Isn't there a $200 cancellation fee for rooms cancelled within 30 days of arrival?  Last night I booked a room at Boardwalk for our May trip, then my fiancee got a PIN email literally a couple minutes after we paid.  So I cancelled the room in my name so we could rebook under her name to get the discount.  I'm pretty sure I saw some fine print saying a $200 cancellation fee will be applied if we cancel within 30 days of arrival, but I could be wrong.



ladyelizabeth said:


> Your FP+ stay with you even if you cancel before 30 days. I've cancelled a room-only reservation after booking FP+ because I decided to change resorts. My FP+ stayed on MDE - I didn't need to rebook them.



Well then this negates what I just posted above.  If you can book a FP 60 days out, then cancel your room with 30 days or more prior to arrival, and those FP are retained on your account, then the cancellation fee doesn't matter.


----------



## danikoski

There is a whole thread about throwaway room on the TPAS forum
https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/

Go over there to check out what people routinely do...


----------



## Mr. lncredible

mikepizzo said:


> Isn't there a $200 cancellation fee for rooms cancelled within 30 days of arrival?  Last night I booked a room at Boardwalk for our May trip, then my fiancee got a PIN email literally a couple minutes after we paid.  So I cancelled the room in my name so we could rebook under her name to get the discount.  I'm pretty sure I saw some fine print saying a $200 cancellation fee will be applied if we cancel within 30 days of arrival, but I could be wrong.


This fee is for packages cancelled within 30 days. Room only reservations don't apply.


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> There is a whole thread about throwaway room on the TPAS forum
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/throwaway-room-update.3539209/
> 
> Go over there to check out what people routinely do...



That's a slight difference - that says booking a room for a single/mulitple nights to take advantage of the on-site perks such as parking and EMH / MB and such. I guess the theory there would be if you have a larger party staying in a 2-/3- bedroom off-site resort, you could book a cheap room to get the on-site perks. I don't see why there would be any issue with someone doing this, as you are paying for the on-site room, you deserve the perks. Seems strange to me though. 




mikepizzo said:


> Isn't there a $200 cancellation fee for rooms cancelled within 30 days of arrival?  Last night I booked a room at Boardwalk for our May trip, then my fiancee got a PIN email literally a couple minutes after we paid.  So I cancelled the room in my name so we could rebook under her name to get the discount.  I'm pretty sure I saw some fine print saying a $200 cancellation fee will be applied if we cancel within 30 days of arrival, but I could be wrong..



That's the package cancelation fee. Room only I think cancellation is 5 or 7 days in advance.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Radio Disney Arch at Disney Springs until April 30th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rch-during-your-next-visit-to-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

http://micechat.com/156526-dca-update-tower-highly-reflective-objects/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Pirate boat adventure at Port Orleans Riverside is closing, final cruise will be March 30th. 

http://www.portorleans.org/news.php?first=280317


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Well well well... Disney is testing virtual queues at their water parks 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eues-at-its-walt-disney-world-water-parks.htm


----------



## Indybill

[QUOTE: crazy4wdw said: ↑
It's being rumored that the first teaser trailer for Star Wars Episode VIII will premier on May 5 with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2. There will also be a tribute to Carrie Fisher.]


rteetz said:


> Not May the Fourth? lol Instead Revenge of the Fifth!



Actually GOTG II does open on May the Fourth with the Thursday night previews so technically they will hit both dates for Carrie!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Edison update 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/photos-edison-disney-springs-construction-update-32716/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


>



Marvel seems to know what they are doing. They've managed to get me excited for a Spiderman movie for the first time in at least 10 years. (Amazing Spider Man was so dull I never bothered to see ASM2.)


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Well well well... Disney is testing virtual queues at their water parks
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eues-at-its-walt-disney-world-water-parks.htm



I mean, I know Universal has been doing this, so it may seem like Disney is following suit, but didn't Disney do it first with Dumbo in New Fantasyland?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Marvel seems to know what they are doing. They've managed to get me excited for a Spiderman movie for the first time in at least 10 years. (Amazing Spider Man was so dull I never bothered to see ASM2.)


I agree. This one looks good. The older Spider-Man's were not interesting to me.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I mean, I know Universal has been doing this, so it may seem like Disney is following suit, but didn't Disney do it first with Dumbo in New Fantasyland?


Very true. I've never really found it necessary in dumbo though.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
ESPN Wide World of Sports opened its doors 20 years ago today!


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Very true. I've never really found it necessary in dumbo though.


Typically allows the little kids to play around a bit while they wait for the actual ride. Tough for them to sit still a long while, so it's a good fit for parents with younger kids. You don't strike me as the target audience for that, but maybe you travel with younger siblings/cousins or something.


----------



## Fantasia79

Y


sachilles said:


> Typically allows the little kids to play around a bit while they wait for the actual ride. Tough for them to sit still a long while, so it's a good fit for parents with younger kids. You don't strike me as the target audience for that, but maybe you travel with younger siblings/cousins or something.



Yup. This is my #1 worry taking my daughter to Disney. She doesn't wait well at times. Don want to chase her under rails, etc.  Gunna slap the locator I have on my keys to her.


----------



## PxyShan

Fantasia79 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yup. This is my #1 worry taking my daughter to Disney. She doesn't wait well at times. Don want to chase her under rails, etc.  Gunna slap the locator I have on my keys to her.


Ha! We've taken our littles a few times - we have jumping contests while we wait to expel some of the energy and keep them in line. It works great until they jump into someone. 

The virtual queue for Dumbo works a little too well - we've done it a few times and have had to go to the CMs when we were called to ask for more time for the kids to play. Because logic doesn't work on a two year old when you try to tell them you're leaving the nice air conditioned playground to ride a ride. 



I haven't cared much for the Spiderman movies, but the trailer looks promising. And I'm excited he's connecting to the Avengers finally.


----------



## sachilles

Fantasia79 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yup. This is my #1 worry taking my daughter to Disney. She doesn't wait well at times. Don want to chase her under rails, etc.  Gunna slap the locator I have on my keys to her.


That was a huge worry my wife and I on our first visit. Our son was 4 at the time. Thankfully we didn't go at the busiest time, so the lines weren't huge to begin with. Thankfully, I think Disney gets it, and the queues are interactive enough, and the dumbo setup is also nice. Keeps the tikes attention for the most part.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

For those of you in the Austin, Texas area...

Mondo Announces New Disney-Themed Gallery Show ‘Never Grow Up’

Let me know how it is, I would love to check out this art.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Typically allows the little kids to play around a bit while they wait for the actual ride. Tough for them to sit still a long while, so it's a good fit for parents with younger kids. You don't strike me as the target audience for that, but maybe you travel with younger siblings/cousins or something.



We've actually had the issue where the kids don't want to then ride Dumbo when it is time - they want to stay in the play area

(side note - also annoying you can't bring in strollers so my youngest was asleep in the stroller and they wouldn't let us in with the stroller so no one got to go playing ... and thus the older two got very upset)


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> We've actually had the issue where the kids don't want to then ride Dumbo when it is time - they want to stay in the play area
> 
> (side note - also annoying you can't bring in strollers so my youngest was asleep in the stroller and they wouldn't let us in with the stroller so no one got to go playing ... and thus the older two got very upset)



We've never gone in for this very reason.  No way I'm getting stuck in there.


----------



## sachilles

dlavender said:


> We've never gone in for this very reason.  No way I'm getting stuck in there.


I feel the same way about the play area and sand pit in dinoland at AK. My son loves it, but we can waste a lot of time in there if we aren't paying attention. I like to go in before we have a fast pass appointment, or ADR so that we have some sort of artificial limit of time. It's a neat playground, but we can play on slides and dig in dirt at home for free.


----------



## dlavender

sachilles said:


> I feel the same way about the play area and sand pit in dinoland at AK. My son loves it, but we can waste a lot of time in there if we aren't paying attention. I like to go in before we have a fast pass appointment, or ADR so that we have some sort of artificial limit of time. It's a neat playground, but we can play on slides and dig in dirt at home for free.



That's part of my "disdain" for AK.  

Last time we were there we spent over an hour in the boneyard.  I kept thinking, $500 to play in a playground?  Let's put these kids on the triceratops twirl at least!


----------



## Fantasia79

dlavender said:


> That's part of my "disdain" for AK.
> 
> Last time we were there we spent over an hour in the boneyard.  I kept thinking, $500 to play in a playground?  Let's put these kids on the triceratops twirl at least!



My daughter is 2, and the amount of times I've felt like I just tossed a handful of 20's into the air.....


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Fantasia79 said:


> My daughter is 2, and the amount of times I've felt like I just tossed a handful of 20's into the air.....



Every trip I say to DW "Let's go to the boneyard this time"  and every trip we don't.  Thanks for making me feel better about that oversight!


----------



## Roxyfire

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> Every trip I say to DW "Let's go to the boneyard this time"  and every trip we don't.  Thanks for making me feel better about that oversight!



I guess I'm the only one who doesn't mind a break! I usually leave plenty of time in the late afternoon for the playgrounds or gaming spots, like after Mission Space.


----------



## sachilles

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a little break in there. I just don't want to spend all day in there.


----------



## amesJ_erderW

I've been a lurker here for a little and always checked this thread out...finally joined and just have to say it's AWESOME!  Love all the news updates!


----------



## rteetz

amesJ_erderW said:


> I've been a lurker here for a little and always checked this thread out...finally joined and just have to say it's AWESOME!  Love all the news updates!


Welcome!


----------



## amesJ_erderW

rteetz said:


> Welcome!


Wow confetti and all - thanks!  I feel like I'm in the club now, should've joined long ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has confirmed new security procedures at the Magic Kingdom will start April 3rd

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...ket-transportation-center-20170328-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the virtual queue Test Disney started today 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/photos-disney-waterparks-testing-virtual-queues-april-7th/


----------



## luisov

I kind of like the idea of virtual queues, especially if there's stuff to distract you while you're waiting. I'd like to know what effect that has on Standby, though.


----------



## MommaBerd

luisov said:


> I kind of like the idea of virtual queues, especially if there's stuff to distract you while you're waiting. I'd like to know what effect that has on Standby, though.



Do rides with virtual queues have standby?


----------



## luisov

MommaBerd said:


> Do rides with virtual queues have standby?



As far as I understand, the Fallon ride at Universal does have a standby line. At the end of the day I guess they would give you the choice to book your place for the virtual line just like you can book a FP, but you'd also have the possibility of using the standby line.


----------



## DizDaD7

Roxyfire said:


> I guess I'm the *only one who doesn't mind a break!* I usually leave plenty of time in the late afternoon for the playgrounds or gaming spots, like after Mission Space.


*Not the only one.*..People gotta really chill out....No one can spare an extra 1/2 an hour.....REALLY? Because everyone is always in a Rush to leave what they call a 1/2 day park...

All I have to say is...Thanks.....
For all those people leaving means more open spaces to wander/roam, & less waits on the rides


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney executives showed off audio animatronic technology 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/disney-executives-show-off-new-technologies-audio-animatronics/


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney executives showed off audio animatronic technology
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/disney-executives-show-off-new-technologies-audio-animatronics/


My girls loved seeing Ratatoille 5 years ago at Chefs de France. Is he even still around?


----------



## I'm a foo fighter

********** said:


> Marvel seems to know what they are doing. They've managed to get me excited for a Spiderman movie for the first time in at least 10 years. (Amazing Spider Man was so dull I never bothered to see ASM2.)


Yeah looks good, kinda wish they didn't show so much though. Feels like the whole movie is laid out.


----------



## I'm a foo fighter

rteetz said:


> I agree. This one looks good. The older Spider-Man's were not interesting to me.



Hope you're not talking about Sam Raimi's 1 and 2. I can agree that 1 has it's flaws, most noticeably Dafoe's Goblin. However 2 might be the best superhero movie put on screen, at the very least it's in the conversation. 

Plus the original Spiderman gave us this gem....

[GALLERY=]



[/GALLERY]


----------



## Pete M

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> Every trip I say to DW "Let's go to the boneyard this time"  and every trip we don't.  Thanks for making me feel better about that oversight!



no, no, it's pretty dang awesome for the kids   My little nephews have a blast running around in there!  It's terrific for burning off that excess energy they've been storing up waiting in lines.  gotta try it at least once.   but yes, it's best to have a time limit since kids could definitely spend all day in there.


----------



## jaxonp

I apologize if this was posted and I missed it so delete if so but Parc Disneyland's 25th anniversary show debuted last night.  Here's the video with a special performance by Peter pan and John Legend.  This show is FANTASTIC!  I hope MKs new show is on this level.  Skip to the 22 min mark for the Projection/Water/Firework show!


----------



## DizDaD7

closetmickey said:


> My girls loved seeing Ratatoille 5 years ago at Chefs de France. Is he even still around?


Sadly No......To be quite honest though....That was the only thing worthwhile about that TS.  We really didn't care for the service or the food..And such tiny portions.....Remy was the highlight, and still remains one of the best character meals (interaction that is) that we've had.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> My girls loved seeing Ratatoille 5 years ago at Chefs de France. Is he even still around?


Nope


----------



## splash327

Roxyfire said:


> I guess I'm the only one who doesn't mind a break! I usually leave plenty of time in the late afternoon for the playgrounds or gaming spots, like after Mission Space.



I actually miss the playgrounds now.   We have not gone to them since 2008.  Kids are too old for them now.  It was a great break and they had a blast.  My favorite pictures are from the Honey I shrunk the kids playground that closed last year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wreck it Ralph 2 has a title. Ralph breaks the internet: Wreck it Ralph 2.

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/03/28/wreck-it-ralph-2-now-has-a-title/?cmp=smc|846426620


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Wow. That's a terrible title. Could've used WiR2: Gone Viral


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

amesJ_erderW said:


> I've been a lurker here for a little and always checked this thread out...finally joined and just have to say it's AWESOME!  Love all the news updates!





For my money this is the best thread on the board.  Ryan does a great job keeping us in the loop with the rumors flying around!


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph 2 has a title. Ralph breaks the internet: Wreck it Ralph 2.
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/03/28/wreck-it-ralph-2-now-has-a-title/?cmp=smc|846426620


I am so hyped for this movie but so worried about the whole "internet plot"


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the virtual queue Test Disney started today
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/03/photos-disney-waterparks-testing-virtual-queues-april-7th/



I like the idea of virtual queues in a water park - because there are many things to do there that don't cover the slides that you can spend doing.

What worries me is if the idea were to move to the theme parks. The idea of not having to stand in line is great, but if no-one is standing in line, then they are all wandering around the park, and the park would suddenly be VERY crowded.


----------



## Spacedog1975

DizDaD7 said:


> Sadly No......To be quite honest though....That was the only thing worthwhile about that TS.  We really didn't care for the service or the food..And such tiny portions.....Remy was the highlight, and still remains one of the best character meals (interaction that is) that we've had.



Agreed that Remy was the only reason to go - and because of the way they seated us, he skipped our table.  Not a good TS experience at all.


----------



## Spacedog1975

********** said:


> I like the idea of virtual queues in a water park - because there are many things to do there that don't cover the slides that you can spend doing.
> 
> What worries me is if the idea were to move to the theme parks. The idea of not having to stand in line is great, but if no-one is standing in line, then they are all wandering around the park, and the park would suddenly be VERY crowded.



My theory is that they would do virtual queue for headliners that develop huge lines, but leave the 2nd and 3rd tier attractions alone - thus expanding their lines.
That said, they've done so much work lately on queue entertainment, I'm not sure of the need to do this.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Polite Pig update 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-...-look-at-the-polite-pig-in-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS update with a bit of Epcot 

http://micechat.com/156542-walt-disney-world-update-flower-garden-continues-star-wars-land-rises/


----------



## koala1966

Roxyfire said:


> I guess I'm the only one who doesn't mind a break! I usually leave plenty of time in the late afternoon for the playgrounds or gaming spots, like after Mission Space.


When I have younger kids with me, I always carve out time for the playgrounds, etc. Obviously if you don't get to the parks often, you are more likely to think of it as a waste - but the kids don't. And if you do get to the parks often then what's the harm in turning the kids loose on an epic playground once in a while? I don't know where people live that their neighborhood playground comes close to what the Boneyard is, but we certainly don't have anything like it. Of course, it's tricky to drag them back out of there - that's what ice cream is for lol.


----------



## Roxyfire

koala1966 said:


> When I have younger kids with me, I always carve out time for the playgrounds, etc. Obviously if you don't get to the parks often, you are more likely to think of it as a waste - but the kids don't. And if you do get to the parks often then what's the harm in turning the kids loose on an epic playground once in a while? I don't know where people live that their neighborhood playground comes close to what the Boneyard is, but we certainly don't have anything like it. Of course, it's tricky to drag them back out of there - that's what ice cream is for lol.



Exactly! And mine is old enough that he won't want to spend all day there but we could easily burn 20-30 minutes while waiting on something else.


----------



## koala1966

Spacedog1975 said:


> My theory is that they would do virtual queue for headliners that develop huge lines, but leave the 2nd and 3rd tier attractions alone - thus expanding their lines.
> That said, they've done so much work lately on queue entertainment, I'm not sure of the need to do this.


I agree that many of the lines have improved with entertainment, especially Dumbo and Winnie the Pooh. But I wouldn't mind if they did it for Seven Dwarves Mine Train, that's the most unbearable line - and the queue entertainment doesn't start until you're an hour in. Most lines finish faster than the posted wait time, but at least for us we've always waited longer than the posted wait time on this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Exactly! And mine is old enough that he won't want to spend all day there but we could easily burn 20-30 minutes while waiting on something else.



Finding 20-30mins for my kids to burn off some energy at least once a day is very important - but I agree at times it can be tough as you don't want to spend all day there and I have found having to say basically "stop having fun - we need to go on to other fun!"


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finding 20-30mins for my kids to burn off some energy at least once a day is very important - but I agree at times it can be tough as you don't want to spend all day there and I have found having to say basically "stop having fun - we need to go on to other fun!"


I didn't intend to come off all anti boneyard. It's a cool place, and definitely is worth stopping in. However my limit is about 30 minutes before I feel like we are not using our time wisely. Hell, I'd love one in world showcase where you could enjoy a nice cool drink while your kid blows off some steam. An adults lounge overlooking the boneyard might be kind of neat.
The truth is my son when he was 4 would have spent hours in there if I let him, and that's just too much, when others in your group might prefer to spend their time elsewhere. I'm guessing the sweet spot is around 3-6 years old in there.


----------



## splash327

sachilles said:


> I didn't intend to come off all anti boneyard. It's a cool place, and definitely is worth stopping in. However my limit is about 30 minutes before I feel like we are not using our time wisely. Hell, I'd love one in world showcase where you could enjoy a nice cool drink while your kid blows off some steam. An adults lounge overlooking the boneyard might be kind of neat.
> The truth is my son when he was 4 would have spent hours in there if I let him, and that's just too much, when others in your group might prefer to spend their time elsewhere. I'm guessing the sweet spot is around 3-6 years old in there.



I haven't been to the flower and garden festival in years (going in 12 days!) but when my kids we're younger we went several times and they used to setup a playground in world showcase between France and Morocco.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dante the dog from Coco debuts in a new short

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-pi...co-will-make-you-cry-exclusive-155901674.html


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dante the dog from Coco debuts in a new short
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-pi...co-will-make-you-cry-exclusive-155901674.html



Wow. Loved that. It reminded me of some of the old Pluto shorts.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney turned down Will Smith's demands for Dumbo role

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-turned-down-will-smiths-20-million-dumbo-demand/


----------



## mollmoll4

Interesting article on Disney in China - they "parted ways" with Meng Dekai because he was making fraudulent business deals on Disney's behalf.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------



## MissGina5

sachilles said:


> I didn't intend to come off all anti boneyard. It's a cool place, and definitely is worth stopping in. However my limit is about 30 minutes before I feel like we are not using our time wisely. Hell, I'd love one in world showcase where you could enjoy a nice cool drink while your kid blows off some steam. An adults lounge overlooking the boneyard might be kind of neat.
> The truth is my son when he was 4 would have spent hours in there if I let him, and that's just too much, when others in your group might prefer to spend their time elsewhere. I'm guessing the sweet spot is around 3-6 years old in there.


This is a fabulous idea!


----------



## mcd2745

mollmoll4 said:


> Interesting article on Disney in China - they "parted ways" with Meng Dekai because he was making fraudulent business deals on Disney's behalf.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/china-walt-disney-fake.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-0&action=click&contentCollection=Asia Pacific&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article




Disney, and so many other countries, are going to regret investing so heavily in China over the last decade - for many reasons.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Interesting article on Disney in China - they "parted ways" with Meng Dekai because he was making fraudulent business deals on Disney's behalf.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/china-walt-disney-fake.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-0&action=click&contentCollection=Asia Pacific&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


That's China for ya...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Force for Change The Last Jedi Merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ars-the-last-jedi-products-from-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mark Hamill is officially coming to Star Wars Celebration.

New DHS Starbucks mugs are now available.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



I'm pretty excited for this new show!


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> 
> For those of you in the Austin, Texas area...
> 
> Mondo Announces New Disney-Themed Gallery Show ‘Never Grow Up’
> 
> Let me know how it is, I would love to check out this art.



Thanks for sharing. I will be in Austin for work in May. I'm going to try and squeeze this in!


----------



## Spacedog1975

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney turned down Will Smith's demands for Dumbo role
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-turned-down-will-smiths-20-million-dumbo-demand/


I like Will a lot, but plenty of shine has come off his star of late.  The smartest move he's made in the last 10 years has been getting out of the Independence Day sequel.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney turned down Will Smith's demands for Dumbo role
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-turned-down-will-smiths-20-million-dumbo-demand/



Samrt move by Disney. Will Smith is just a shade of his former self and wont make a difference in the movie earnings.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> New DHS Starbucks mugs are now available.



How new? They just released a new one mid-February


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SureAsLiz said:


> How new? They just released a new one mid-February



Random somewhat related question - any thoughts if they will have a Starbucks "you are here" mug for Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> How new? They just released a new one mid-February


That might be the one. This is the first I have heard of the change.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Random somewhat related question - any thoughts if they will have a Starbucks "you are here" mug for Pandora?


Likely not considering there won't be a Starbucks inside Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
It's Tough to Be a Bug is going to be closed from April 23rd-29th, 2017 for refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cars 3 characters inspired by NASCAR legends 

http://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/story/_/id/18992860/new-cars-3-characters-inspired-nascar-legends


----------



## PolyRob

Delano Fiedler said:


> Will Smith is just a shade of his former self and wont make a difference in the movie earnings.



My thoughts exactly! His movies have not been performing like they used to in the box office.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mark Hamill is officially coming to Star Wars Celebration.
> 
> New DHS Starbucks mugs are now available.



I'm meeting him this Saturday!! I may cry.


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm meeting him this Saturday!! I may cry.



How exciting for you!


----------



## atricks

Volcano Bay Annual Pass Info just got released, and 1 day ticket price of $62.  Express for this park is $19-$39 based on how busy it is.  AP Pricing https://www.universalorlando.com/we...es/index.html#universals-islands-of-adventure


----------



## rteetz

atricks said:


> Volcano Bay Annual Pass Info just got released, and 1 day ticket price of $62.  Express for this park is $19-$39 based on how busy it is.  AP Pricing https://www.universalorlando.com/we...es/index.html#universals-islands-of-adventure


Interesting much less than original reports.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

atricks said:


> Volcano Bay Annual Pass Info just got released, and 1 day ticket price of $62.  Express for this park is $19-$39 based on how busy it is.  AP Pricing https://www.universalorlando.com/we...es/index.html#universals-islands-of-adventure


The $62 is the starting from price and excludes tax. So I'm wondering if they are doing Value/Anytime price on these tickets.


----------



## thepops

rteetz said:


> Interesting much less than original reports.


Well, it's not like it's a Theme Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Star Wars construction update 

https://disneygeek.com/construction/star_wars_land/3.24.17


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Interesting much less than original reports.


Could this price just be temporary since the entire park won't be ready by opening day?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I don't know if there is usually a correlation between free dining in the US and when it is offered to the UK, but just saw the Free Dining offer for UK guests is out:
http://www.disneyholidays.co.uk/walt-disney-world/deals/free-dining-in-2018/040/

- book by July 6th for travel between Jan 1 and Dec 31 2018 ... so not until next year but then the entire year it looks like
- includes Free Dining and a $200 gift card + 14 days for the price of 7 ticket + free breakfast at a value resort + memory maker included

Honestly I don't follow the international deals much - is this offer more than typical?  Seems like a good deal


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know if there is usually a correlation between free dining in the US and when it is offered to the UK, but just saw the Free Dining offer for UK guests is out:
> http://www.disneyholidays.co.uk/walt-disney-world/deals/free-dining-in-2018/040/
> 
> - book by July 6th for travel between Jan 1 and Dec 31 2018 ... so not until next year but then the entire year it looks like
> - includes Free Dining and a $200 gift card + 14 days for the price of 7 ticket + free breakfast at a value resort + memory maker included
> 
> Honestly I don't follow the international deals much - is this offer more than typical?  Seems like a good deal



That's not free dining, but a crazy deal.


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know if there is usually a correlation between free dining in the US and when it is offered to the UK, but just saw the Free Dining offer for UK guests is out:
> http://www.disneyholidays.co.uk/walt-disney-world/deals/free-dining-in-2018/040/
> 
> - book by July 6th for travel between Jan 1 and Dec 31 2018 ... so not until next year but then the entire year it looks like
> - includes Free Dining and a $200 gift card + 14 days for the price of 7 ticket + free breakfast at a value resort + memory maker included
> 
> Honestly I don't follow the international deals much - is this offer more than typical?  Seems like a good deal



That's not quite what is says - for a required 5 night stay, values get a single free CS meal, moderates get the CS plan, and deluxes/villas get the regular DP.  They can all get the 14 day for price of 7 ticket (and it's probably required for the package, but the actual ticket requirement is a bit vague), and if they book soon enough, they can get $200 DD.  Also the dates are a touch more limited - 1 Jan-18 Mar and 6 Apr - 30 Nov (so no spring break or Christmas)...so, it's not quite as spectacular as 1st thought, but a good deal...


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> That's not free dining, but a crazy deal.



Looks like if nothing else their expecting the international market to remain soft in 2018.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm meeting him this Saturday!! I may cry.



I've known a few people that have met him over the years. They say for the most part he just goes about the business of signing and meaningless chat, but every now and then he'll see an opening with someone and just has the driest, wittiest comment or signs something absolutely hilarious. I don't know if there is a way to draw him out of the banalities, but it might be something to think about.


----------



## MommaBerd

.


----------



## SJMajor67

Good article on ESPN, their financial woes, and how they are adapting to the changing consumer landscape: 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...e-future-of-tv-and-they-re-not-really-into-it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> That's not free dining, but a crazy deal.





TwoMisfits said:


> That's not quite what is says - for a required 5 night stay, values get a single free CS meal, moderates get the CS plan, and deluxes/villas get the regular DP.  They can all get the 14 day for price of 7 ticket (and it's probably required for the package, but the actual ticket requirement is a bit vague), and if they book soon enough, they can get $200 DD.  Also the dates are a touch more limited - 1 Jan-18 Mar and 6 Apr - 30 Nov (so no spring break or Christmas)...so, it's not quite as spectacular as 1st thought, but a good deal...





********** said:


> Looks like if nothing else their expecting the international market to remain soft in 2018.



Thanks for the additional thoughts - and apologies if I used wrong terms ... didn't mean to imply this was the same as Free Dining just wondering if in the past these types of promotions gave any indication to what is eventually offered in the U.S.

And agree with ********** that clearly Disney doesn't just see the attendance concerns as just a 2017 issue


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Could this price just be temporary since the entire park won't be ready by opening day?


Not sure.


----------



## MommaBerd

SJMajor67 said:


> Good article on ESPN, their financial woes, and how they are adapting to the changing consumer landscape:
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...e-future-of-tv-and-they-re-not-really-into-it



Interesting read, but UGH! So hard on the eyes!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> I've known a few people that have met him over the years. They say for the most part he just goes about the business of signing and meaningless chat, but every now and then he'll see an opening with someone and just has the driest, wittiest comment or signs something absolutely hilarious. I don't know if there is a way to draw him out of the banalities, but it might be something to think about.



Oh I've been thinking about it.  I know these autograph signings are the equivalent of Mickey's 'hug and shoves' on a busy theme park day.

I have my haunted Mansion force ghost hitchhiking ghost shirt to wear and have been trying to think up funny/witty things to say.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

62 bucks is very fair for Volcano Bay imo. I dont care if they call it a theme park or a water park there's still plenty cool attractions to spend a day at.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get your Navi translator! Pandora merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
GOTG Mission Breakout update 

http://micechat.com/156005-marvel-land-news-extra-construction-update/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get your Navi translator! Pandora merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/



Oh man, I'm assuming Cast Members are going to have to learn at least a little bit of this language.  Those poor college kids.


----------



## SureAsLiz

mikepizzo said:


> Oh man, I'm assuming Cast Members are going to have to learn at least a little bit of this language.  Those poor college kids.



Cast working Pandora will be learning some Na'vi, but I'm not sure what the extent will be. I think it's really just a few basics (not the 90 that will be included in the translator)


----------



## mikepizzo

SureAsLiz said:


> Cast working Pandora will be learning some Na'vi, but I'm not sure what the extent will be. I think it's really just a few basics (not the 90 that will be included in the translator)



Any word on what the stock answer will be when a guest asks how to translate a word from English to Na'vi but there is no translation?


----------



## SureAsLiz

mikepizzo said:


> Any word on what the stock answer will be when a guest asks how to translate a word from English to Na'vi but there is no translation?


Haven't heard that much.
I only know a couple of people who will be working Pandora, so it's a very limited source of information


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get your Navi translator! Pandora merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-with-first-look-at-navi-translator-device/



I know a lot of people find this fun, but learning a fictitious language is just so not appealing to me. Why not spend your time and effort learning a REAL language? Where are these translation cards for the countries in Epcot?


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> I know a lot of people find this fun, but learning a fictitious language is just so not appealing to me. Why not spend your time and effort learning a REAL language? Where are these translation cards for the countries in Epcot?


It's similar to certain things in the universe of Star Wars, or Potter, or other movie franchises. People like this sorts of things.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney offers to increase stake in Disneyland Hong Kong from 47% to 48%

http://variety.com/2017/biz/asia/di...hare-of-hong-kong-disneyland-cost-1202019235/


----------



## Bay Max

mikepizzo said:


> Any word on what the stock answer will be when a guest asks how to translate a word from English to Na'vi but there is no translation?


I'm guessing that the cast members will be Alpha Centauri employees, not Na'vi or Pandora natives, so they don't need to be fluent.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> It's similar to certain things in the universe of Star Wars, or Potter, or other movie franchises. People like this sorts of things.



Yes, I know. It's just one of those fandom things I don't get...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's similar to certain things in the universe of Star Wars, or Potter, or other movie franchises. People like this sorts of things.



One of those things are not like the other...you know that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I don't know if this was mentioned...

Pirates 5 was shown in vegas for some advance audience and it got good feedback...best since the original


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned...
> 
> Pirates 5 was shown in vegas for some advance audience and it got good feedback...best since the original


CinemaCon


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MommaBerd said:


> Yes, I know. It's just one of those fandom things I don't get...



Here's a fun hypothetical:  how many times since the avatar build was announced do you think the movie was played in the home market by "fans"?

Now how many times do you think a Harry Potter or Star Wars was watched?

Avatar hopefully will be a strong addition...but I see that people are starting to let themselves stray toward things that don't exist.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris to invest over 2 billion over the next 10 years. 

http://www.dlptoday.com/2017/03/30/...-in-10-year-disneyland-paris-investment-plan/


----------



## Harry Wallace

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know if there is usually a correlation between free dining in the US and when it is offered to the UK, but just saw the Free Dining offer for UK guests is out:
> http://www.disneyholidays.co.uk/walt-disney-world/deals/free-dining-in-2018/040/
> 
> - book by July 6th for travel between Jan 1 and Dec 31 2018 ... so not until next year but then the entire year it looks like
> - includes Free Dining and a $200 gift card + 14 days for the price of 7 ticket + free breakfast at a value resort + memory maker included
> 
> Honestly I don't follow the international deals much - is this offer more than typical? Seems like a good deal


I live in the UK and this is a pretty standard deal for this far out. They've upped the gift card from $100 in early 2017 deal to $200 in early 2018 deal though! 14 days for price of 7 ticket isn't really anything to shout about because they offer it all year. But still pretty good compared to free dining deals in US.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I posted in the Gondola thread but permits have been filed for the foundations to the gondola station buildings.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> I posted in the Gondola thread but permits have been filed for the foundations to the gondola station buildings.



Where's it going...is the path definitive?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Where's it going...is the path definitive?


Epcot to CBR to DHS and AoA.


----------



## publix subs

called UO to upgrade my annual pass from 2 parks to 3. They can't do it over the phone for flexpay holders. Have to go to Islands of Adventure to do it. Im assuming if your pass is paid in full you can upgrade over the phone.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Epcot to CBR to DHS and AoA.



No boardwalk stop?


----------



## Harry Wallace

Anyone know where you can book those VB cabanas?? (if you can even book them?)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> Anyone know where you can book those VB cabanas?? (if you can even book them?)



VB?


----------



## Harry Wallace

lockedoutlogic said:


> VB?


Volcano Bay... probs shouldn't have used Universal abbreviations on a Disney board hehe


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> No boardwalk stop?


No, but a turn building will be in the Boardwalk area.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

publix subs said:


> called UO to upgrade my annual pass from 2 parks to 3. They can't do it over the phone for flexpay holders. Have to go to Islands of Adventure to do it. Im assuming if your pass is paid in full you can upgrade over the phone.



Best moniker ever...by the way


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Anyone know where you can book those VB cabanas?? (if you can even book them?)


Not sure if they are bookable in advance.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> No, but a turn building will be in the Boardwalk area.



If it doesn't stop...that's a huge deal.

The price of AoA, Pop, and Caribbean is going to be astronomical...it's like waiting for the death star to fire...pun intended.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> Not sure if they are bookable in advance.


Okay, I'll check again once it actually opens... I feel like they'll be in high demand


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> Volcano Bay... probs shouldn't have used Universal abbreviations on a Disney board hehe



ok...got it


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> If it doesn't stop...that's a huge deal.
> 
> The price of AoA, Pop, and Caribbean is going to be astronomical...it's like waiting for the death star to fire...pun intended.


Well Boardwalk people can board at the Epcot station. At least BC/YC will for sure.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well Boardwalk people can board at the Epcot station. At least BC/YC will for sure.



I suppose...makes sense.

I just still can't quite wrap my brain around this...it is the end of the resort pricing system.  That's hard to believe.

And for those that will inevitably say "good...I don't mind"...wait until visa tracks you down.  This one is fascinating.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney executives showed off audio animatronic technology
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/disney-executives-show-off-new-technologies-audio-animatronics/



Is there a video somewhere of the panel discussion. I bet this is interesting!


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Is there a video somewhere of the panel discussion. I bet this is interesting!


Not that I have seen.


----------



## Harry Wallace

lockedoutlogic said:


> I just still can't quite wrap my brain around this...it is the end of the resort pricing system.


I've been thinking the same thing. I can't visualize either a) no structure at all to resort categories or b) swapping them about and having a moderate like CBR with Gondola access be in the same category as AKL with the savannah?


----------



## mikeamizzle

I am not looking forward to the cluster that will become of the International Gateway entrance for Epcot as a result of this system.. That is one of the best perks of the Crescent Lake resorts imo.


----------



## dlavender

Harry Wallace said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I can't visualize either a) no structure at all to resort categories or b) swapping them about and having a moderate like CBR with Gondola access be in the same category as AKL with the savannah?



I still can't buy A.  They still have to have tiers, right?  But B is looking more and more like a reality.


----------



## MissGina5

mikeamizzle said:


> I am not looking forward to the cluster that will become of the International Gateway entrance for Epcot as a result of this system.. That is one of the best perks of the Crescent Lake resorts imo.


I won't have enough money to show my friends and family the before of the International Gateway perk of staying at Boardwalk Inn


----------



## jknezek

Harry Wallace said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I can't visualize either a) no structure at all to resort categories or b) swapping them about and having a moderate like CBR with Gondola access be in the same category as AKL with the savannah?



I think you are more likely to see them swapped about a bit. Lets face it, this isn't completely unprecedented. Ft. Wilderness cabins are priced in the moderate category and have the boats to MK. I get that The Fort is a bit of a special case, being pretty much an opening day resort (yeah, I know, but it's close enough), and being a campground, but there you have it. The Fort has a sit down buffet, a dinner show, a pool with a slide, something like a pair of QS restaurants if you count the Trails End pick up option and the new Food Truck that replaced the Chuck Wagon. Plus you have some crazy amenities free and additional in terms of Chip and Dale's Campfire, the kayak, horseback riding, Segway tours, boat rentals, archery....

Really, putting the cabins in as a moderate is underpricing by the typical Disney scale of amenities, except for the fact that you can't price them as deluxe because it would be insanely overpriced. I can see the same things happening with the Gondola resorts. Do they get a bump? Yes. But does it have to blow up the system? Not unless Disney wants to blow up the system.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I can't visualize either a) no structure at all to resort categories or b) swapping them about and having a moderate like CBR with Gondola access be in the same category as AKL with the savannah?



My hunch with the gondola is this is the test phase...it must be very inexpensive technology...and faster than I thought.

And once it holds...you'll see two more loops pop up on the south side of property for integration...maybe one complete loop.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> My hunch with the gondola is this is the test phase...it must be very inexpensive technology...and faster than I thought.
> 
> And once it holds...you'll see two more loops pop up on the south side of property for integration...maybe one complete loop.


I agree with this. I feel like this is just the beginning for gondolas given how packed the buses always are.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> My hunch with the gondola is this is the test phase...it must be very inexpensive technology...and faster than I thought.
> 
> And once it holds...you'll see two more loops pop up on the south side of property for integration...maybe one complete loop.


On the rumor side, most say this is the only place we will see Gondolas. AK might see something else worked in though. And don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I think you are more likely to see them swapped about a bit. Lets face it, this isn't completely unprecedented. Ft. Wilderness cabins are priced in the moderate category and have the boats to MK. I get that The Fort is a bit of a special case, being pretty much an opening day resort (yeah, I know, but it's close enough), and being a campground, but there you have it. The Fort has a sit down buffet, a dinner show, a pool with a slide, something like a pair of QS restaurants if you count the Trails End pick up option and the new Food Truck that replaced the Chuck Wagon. Plus you have some crazy amenities free and additional in terms of Chip and Dale's Campfire, the kayak, horseback riding, Segway tours, boat rentals, archery....
> 
> Really, putting the cabins in as a moderate is underpricing by the typical Disney scale of amenities, except for the fact that you can't price them as deluxe because it would be insanely overpriced. I can see the same things happening with the Gondola resorts. Do they get a bump? Yes. But does it have to blow up the system? Not unless Disney wants to blow up the system.



Cherry picked that piece of evidence, huh?

You know the guys that planned the campground in 1965 are long ago and so is their thought processes.

This will result in a requirement of all on property stayers to have a significant "income potential"...there is hardly a case against it.

Oh boy...anybody remember the "class warfare" fights that raged on these boards 10 years ago?

Wow...imagine that today...(to be clear...I hope it never comes back...the keyboard/touchscreen will be soaked with tears)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Club Penguin Island launches today

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/club-penguin-island-launches-today/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> On the rumor side, most say this is the only place we will see Gondolas. AK might see something else worked in though. And don't shoot the messenger...



I wouldn't...

This just doesn't seem to fit the thinly veiled Igerian pricing policies...there are 2 other "zones" that need something


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikeamizzle said:


> I am not looking forward to the cluster that will become of the International Gateway entrance for Epcot as a result of this system.. That is one of the best perks of the Crescent Lake resorts imo.



What's the problem?

That's only about 6,500 more rooms (1/4 of property or so) all of the sudden being put into a low maintenance gate.   The current number of rooms serviced are probably in the 4-5000 range?

How don't those figures all balance out, negative Nancy?!?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians of the Galaxy Video Game

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...o-game-trailer-promises-hours-irreverent-fun/


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Cherry picked that piece of evidence, huh?
> 
> You know the guys that planned the campground in 1965 are long ago and so is their thought processes.
> 
> This will result in a requirement of all on property stayers to have a significant "income potential"...there is hardly a case against it.
> 
> Oh boy...anybody remember the "class warfare" fights that raged on these boards 10 years ago?
> 
> Wow...imagine that today...(to be clear...I hope it never comes back...the keyboard/touchscreen will be soaked with tears)



I get it. As I said, The Fort is something of a special case, but it shows that they can shoehorn things in to the pricing tiers even if it doesn't fit perfectly. I could see them doing the same with CBR, POP and AoA. If they are popular because of this extra amenity it will be like the campsites at The Fort. There will never be rack rate discounts or free dining offered, but they will stay in basically the current tier. If it's not all that extra popular, not sure how this would be true but it's a possibility, it will be like the Cabins, where they still run the discounts and free dining and yet despite the amenities it will still be priced as a moderate.

To be honest I don't think this is what is going to happen. I think they will shuffle things about. But it can be done.


----------



## closetmickey

Hoping to get in our first stay at AoA family suites before the gondola price hike. Wonder how long we have before that happens?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I get it. As I said, The Fort is something of a special case, but it shows that they can shoehorn things in to the pricing tiers even if it doesn't fit perfectly. I could see them doing the same with CBR, POP and AoA. If they are popular because of this extra amenity it will be like the campsites at The Fort. There will never be rack rate discounts or free dining offered, but they will stay in basically the current tier. If it's not all that extra popular, not sure how this would be true but it's a possibility, it will be like the Cabins, where they still run the discounts and free dining and yet despite the amenities it will still be priced as a moderate.
> 
> To be honest I don't think this is what is going to happen. I think they will shuffle things about. But it can be done.



Try this one on:

1. All hotels interconnected
2. Values raised to $250-300 range
3. Mods to $400
4. Difference between that and deluxe drives demand back up
5. Increased demand allows for more dvc construction/sales at higher prices.
6. After all that...if Disney wants to dump The employees (they do...been that way for decades)...they outsourced to Marriott so they can make walk away profits using hugely overpriced hotels that are always filled with no overhead...

You thirsty for that or more?


----------



## dlavender

closetmickey said:


> Hoping to get in our first stay at AoA family suites before the gondola price hike. Wonder how long we have before that happens?



Arent they like $300 already?  I think its happened.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Arent they like $300 already?  I think its happened.



Honestly...the range is $250-400 now...I see those going to 350-500 almost immediately...

A direct drop in Star Wars land?  No way that doesn't blow the doors off.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Try this one on:
> 
> 1. All hotels interconnected
> 2. Values raised to $250-300 range
> 3. Mods to $400
> 4. Difference between that at deluxe drives demand back up
> 5. Increased demand allows for more dvc construction/sales at higher prices.
> 6. After all that...if Disney wants to dump The employees (they do...been that way for decades)...they outsourced to Marriott so they can make walk away profits using hugely overpriced hotels that are always filled with no overhead...
> 
> You thirsty for that or more?




Frankly there isn't much I can do about it. If people will pay, Disney will hike. I do believe if they go this route, they will then backfill with cheaper hotels eventually. It's not much different from what car manufacturers do with size and model creep. You get younger people hooked on a basic model. In 5 years when they are back for a new car, that model is now a half rung or full rung higher up the ladder, with more stuff and a higher price. This keeps you loyal, but growing with your income. Then 5 years later maybe they've refreshed and upsized, or maybe they sell you the next most expensive car. If the Values get too high for the entry level family because they've added too much stuff, some bean counter staring at a spreadsheet will notice and Disney will build their next version of Motel 6 farther out with less stuff and start over. Meanwhile, they've got all the people they've already hooked paying more and more, getting a little bit more to keep them satisfied, and the profit goes up for the shareholders.

You aren't going to get something for nothing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Frankly there isn't much I can do about it. If people will pay, Disney will hike. I do believe if they go this route, they will then backfill with cheaper hotels eventually. It's not much different from what car manufacturers do with size and model creep. You get younger people hooked on a basic model. In 5 years when they are back for a new car, that model is now a half rung or full rung higher up the ladder, with more stuff and a higher price. This keeps you loyal, but growing with your income. Then 5 years later maybe they've refreshed and upsized, or maybe they sell you the next most expensive car. If the Values get too high for the entry level family because they've added too much stuff, some bean counter staring at a spreadsheet will notice and Disney will build their next version of Motel 6 farther out with less stuff and start over. Meanwhile, they've got all the people they've already hooked paying more and more, getting a little bit more to keep them satisfied, and the profit goes up for the shareholders.
> 
> You aren't going to get something for nothing.



If they miscalculate...I am on record that I fully believe the Whartons will...then I do see them backfilling at some point.

But there would still be a 10 year blight on property


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is still listing an untitled Fairytale for Summer 2017 on their upcoming movies according to their calendar put out at CinemaCon this week.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is still listing an untitled Fairytale for Summer 2017 on their upcoming movies according to their calendar put out at CinemaCon this week.



Is that even possible?

Could that be code for a rerelease?  We back into the 3D nonsense again?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Is that even possible?
> 
> Could that be code for a rerelease?  We back into the 3D nonsense again?


No idea. You'd think they'd be marketing such a thing by now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> No idea. You'd think they'd be marketing such a thing by now.



No doubt...


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is still listing an untitled Fairytale for Summer 2017 on their upcoming movies according to their calendar put out at CinemaCon this week.


omg it's happening. Disney is following in Beyonce's footsteps and just dropping a movie.


EDIT:: Could you imagine if it was FROZEN 2


----------



## amesJ_erderW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy Video Game
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...o-game-trailer-promises-hours-irreverent-fun/



Very Pumped for this!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Legoland adds more services for guests with Autism 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/legoland-adds-more-services-for-guests.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Party for the planet returns to AK April 21st

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/03/party-for-planet-returning-to-animal.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited space remains for DVC member event at Golden Oak

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-for-member-event-at-markhams-at-golden-oak/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay will have express pass however, none of the Loews hotels on property will get free volcano Bay express pass like they do to the theme parks.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Club Penguin Island launches today
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/club-penguin-island-launches-today/


 It's awful. You have to pay to pass the tutorial


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited space remains for DVC member event at Golden Oak
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-for-member-event-at-markhams-at-golden-oak/



Hoping we might might a house lol. If only.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
No attraction/fastpass signage in Pandora. Other Pandora details. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/

This is all part of the immersive theming. I suspect you'll see this in Star Wars Land as well.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> No attraction/fastpass signage in Pandora. Other Pandora details.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/
> 
> This is all part of the immersive theming. I suspect you'll see this in Star Wars Land as well.



Universal did this with the entrance to Diagon Alley.  They wanted guests to stumble across is themselves, which is a pretty cool idea.  Problem is people couldn't find it and had to ask where it was.  Eventually they just decided to have a Team Member (is that what Universal's Employees are called?) pointing out the entrance.  

We'll see how this goes with Pandora and Star Wars Land.


----------



## jbeyes

Sorry if someone has already pointed out this connection but we were just watching Zootopia last night for the first time since all this gondola talk. It would be cool if they themed the gondola system as the Zootopia "Sky-Trams." Kind of and IP ride before you even get to the parks.


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> Hoping to get in our first stay at AoA family suites before the gondola price hike. Wonder how long we have before that happens?



My guess is it will be up and running before Star Wars (in 2019) and before the CBR Tower (also 2019), so if you go this year or next you will likely be safe. I could see it coming on-line late 2018 though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars update 

http://micechat.com/156606-star-wars-land-news-star-wars-upcharge/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay will have express pass however, none of the Loews hotels on property will get free volcano Bay express pass like they do to the theme parks.



Interesting, people were speculating on the Universal side of the boards because of this language on Portofino's page: 
*Skip The Regular Theme Park Lines*
When you stay at select Preferred and Premier on-site hotels, you’ll get a free* Universal Express Unlimited™ pass to skip the regular lines at participating rides and attractions in Universal Studios Florida™, Universal’s Islands of Adventure™ and *Universal's Volcano Bay* (opening early summer 2017). That’s a value of up to $89^ per person, per day. Valid theme park admission required.

It's not on similar pages for Hard Rock or Royal Pacific so I bet someone goofed up. That can only go well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blue Angels to fly over MK next week 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ls-to-flyover-the-magic-kingdom-next-week.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited space remains for DVC member event at Golden Oak
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-for-member-event-at-markhams-at-golden-oak/



The combination of an upsell event AND an obnoxious gated development on the site of a formerly perfectly useful golf course?

I'm in, baby!!!!


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The combination of an upsell event AND an obnoxious gated development on the site of a formerly perfectly useful golf course?
> 
> I'm in, baby!!!!


The golf course is still there and usable to the guests of Golden Oak


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> The golf course is still there and usable to the guests of Golden Oak



Was that sarcasm?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> No attraction/fastpass signage in Pandora. Other Pandora details.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/03/new-d...rs-banshee-connect-avatar-no-disney-bags-etc/
> 
> This is all part of the immersive theming. I suspect you'll see this in Star Wars Land as well.



I recall a story (think it was for Star Wars Land though) about Disney petitioning the credit card companies to allow them to not display their logos at cash registers (not sure where that stands)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall a story (think it was for Star Wars Land though) about Disney petitioning the credit card companies to allow them to not display their logos at cash registers (not sure where that stands)



That's like complaining somebody scratched your car door as the world ends...

Sometimes...Disney's "market research" leads them to DumbDumbland


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was that sarcasm?


Well it does still exist.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall a story (think it was for Star Wars Land though) about Disney petitioning the credit card companies to allow them to not display their logos at cash registers (not sure where that stands)


Yes that was about Star Wars.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

jbeyes said:


> Sorry if someone has already pointed out this connection but we were just watching Zootopia last night for the first time since all this gondola talk. It would be cool if they themed the gondola system as the Zootopia "Sky-Trams." Kind of and IP ride before you even get to the parks.


 I agree. Regular gondolas would look kinda stupid and tacky, maybe even tunnels that they go through that have immersive video screens


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well it does still exist.



I didn't think it did in "orange" States


----------



## lockedoutlogic

HeroOfWDW said:


> I agree. Regular gondolas would look kinda stupid and tacky, maybe even tunnels that they go through that have immersive video screens



I think they will have a "imagineering" type look.  My guess is more "tomorrowland"...sleek, but not too obnoxious.  Don't think they will fully "theme" them for practical purposes.


----------



## sachilles

lockedoutlogic said:


> So a $130 ticket and a $100 separate admission?
> 
> I'm actually getting tired of being right about how cut throat they are all the time.  It gets old.


If you read to the bottom it said the additional admission was an april fools day prank.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think they will have a "imagineering" type look.  My guess is more "tomorrowland"...sleek, but not too obnoxious.  Don't think they will fully "theme" them for practical purposes.


Correct, they won't have a theme. Each station will fit in with where it is located though. For example the Epcot station will fit with the international Gateway look.


----------



## rteetz

As always love the discussion but let's save the off topic topics for other threads. Let's stick to Star Wars land, Gondolas, and Pandora which is the most recent news we have.


----------



## jlundeen

sachilles said:


> If you read to the bottom it said the additional admission was an april fools day prank.


"Thank you for reading all the way to the end of Star Wars Land News. Because you were so attentive, you are the first to know: April Fools! The part about Star Wars Land being a separate ticket event for the first summer is a prank. However…it is something to think about. Let’s watch the comments and see who reads the whole thing."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> As always love the discussion but let's save the off topic topics for other threads. Let's stick to Star Wars land, Gondolas, and Pandora which is the most recent news we have.



wait, so there will be an express gondola to take you right from Star Wars Land to Pandora?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> "Thank you for reading all the way to the end of Star Wars Land News. Because you were so attentive, you are the first to know: April Fools! The part about Star Wars Land being a separate ticket event for the first summer is a prank. However…it is something to think about. Let’s watch the comments and see who reads the whole thing."



I fully expect there to be a hard ticket component to Star Wars Land (like couple times a week a special ticket for an after hours event or something) - and I could see them doing like the extra-extra hours they are doing for Pandora (and then jack the hotel rates up)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, so there will be an express gondola to take you right from Star Wars Land to Pandora?


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...you don't deserve a beating then



I know it's enabling them. But I figure it's not that far off from a buffet price and at least I can get some alcohol there. That helps me forget the credit card bill a little bit


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, so there will be an express gondola to take you right from Star Wars Land to Pandora?



Inside the new security bubble, offering free cupcakes and an extra tier 1 FP, and they even shoot fireworks at your gondola as it goes past. Access is $100 per guest per day.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> As always love the discussion but let's save the off topic topics for other threads. Let's stick to Star Wars land, Gondolas, and Pandora which is the most recent news we have.



I really gotta get you some material to read on "slow news day"...

Minor diversions, my friend, if you leave the dog alone he'll go back to sleep


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> I know it's enabling them. But I figure it's not that far off from a buffet price and at least I can get some alcohol there. That helps me forget the credit card bill a little bit



A "little"?

...we gotta meet up and do it up right...I'll bring my frank the tank funnel


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I fully expect there to be a hard ticket component to Star Wars Land (like couple times a week a special ticket for an after hours event or something) - and I could see them doing like the extra-extra hours they are doing for Pandora (and then jack the hotel rates up)


No doubt Disney will capitalize on that in some way.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> A "little"?
> 
> ...we gotta meet up and do it up right...I'll bring my frank the tank funnel



HA! Can't say I've practiced that demonstration of gravity in the last decade.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I really gotta get you some material to read on "slow news day"...
> 
> Minor diversions, my friend, if you leave the dog alone he'll go back to sleep


I don't mind discussion. I just find the whole cupcakes, and protest at Potter stuff to be a bit much for this thread. We should at least try to remain on topics.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> HA! Can't say I've practiced that demonstration of gravity in the last decade.



Neither have I...but i assume it's like riding a bike


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don't mind discussion. I just find the whole cupcakes, and protest at Potter stuff to be a bit much for this thread. We should at least try to remain on topics.


Cupcakes will define the news of 2012-2016...what else went down?  Avatar: the middle years?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dress Shop on Cherry Tree Lane opened this morning at Disney Springs in the Marketplace Co-Op. This is the Disney bounding clothing store.


----------



## rteetz

*Video
*
Pirates teaser


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dress Shop on Cherry Tree Lane opened this morning at Disney Springs in the Marketplace Co-Op. This is the Disney bounding clothing store.



Anyone know the price point of the dresses?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't mind discussion. I just find the whole cupcakes, and protest at Potter stuff to be a bit much for this thread. We should at least try to remain on topics.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *"*Word is leaking out that when Star Wars Land opens Memorial Day Weekend in 2019, Disney may launch the *“Summer Of Star Wars”* at Disneyland and Disney World. From Memorial Day to Labor Day, Star Wars Land will open to guests only with a separate ticket for the “event” priced at $95 per day. "





lockedoutlogic said:


> And April fools?  That's predictably dumb.
> 
> But isn't the take away that NONE of us doubted it.  Stockholm Syndrome



It's even dumber when you post an April Fool's joke on March 31st. Ugh - I friggin' hate April Fools in the age of the internet. People post jokes and then they come up months or years later as actual topics. You can bet this will come up again in 2019 as a "rumor" because someone remembers it being posted.

I didn't believe it for one second. No way Disney does something like that. Now I wholeheartedly believe that they will have some sort of "limited access" hard ticket event either in the mornings before the park opens or the evenings after it closes, and it totally could be $95 for a 2-3 hour event that gives limited access to SWE. 


And it will totally sell out as well. 

They may also do the exclusive EMH for on-site guests to sell rooms similar to what they are doing for Pandora, but it won't be every night - they'll have some nights set aside for the hard ticket event.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone know the price point of the dresses?



You can't put a price on 2 things:
1. "Magic"
2. Feeling pretty


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone know the price point of the dresses?


Well I know the Orange Bird one is $118....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well I know the Orange Bird one is $118....



Make sure you wear flats with that...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volleyball On Demand MagicBands released for AAU Volleyball Classic at ESPN WWoS
*
*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Finding Nemo, Polka Dot Minnie, and Princesses now out in MagicBand 2 form


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's like complaining somebody scratched your car door as the world ends...
> 
> Sometimes...Disney's "market research" leads them to *DumbDumbland*



5th gate confirmed...you heard it here first folks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> You can't put a price on 2 things:
> 1. "Magic"
> 2. Feeling pretty



Oh yes you can.  Just ask Disney.

Sigh.  For $118... And that orange bird dress will clash terribly with red hair... I'm still tempted.


----------



## SureAsLiz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone know the price point of the dresses?



It looks like they are all $98-$118


----------



## Delano Fiedler

lockedoutlogic said:


> Honestly...the range is $250-400 now...I see those going to 350-500 almost immediately...
> 
> A direct drop in Star Wars land?  No way that doesn't blow the doors off.



I was wondering why AoA was so expensive compared to the other value resorts for September. At my trusted travel agency it was about $200 more than Caribbean for 7 days.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Delano Fiedler said:


> I was wondering why AoA was so expensive compared to the other value resorts for September. At my trusted travel agency it was about $200 more than Caribbean for 7 days.



I always assumed the AoA suites were more expensive because they can fit 6 people, which I don't believe any other non-DVC resort can do besides the cabins at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I always assumed the AoA suites were more expensive because they can fit 6 people, which I don't believe any other non-DVC resort can do besides the cabins at Fort Wilderness.


Correct.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> You can't put a price on 2 things:
> 1. "Magic"
> 2. Feeling pretty



I saw Copperfield in Vegas once.  He put a nice little price on "Magic".

The pretty part I know nothing about and get farther from it each and every day.


----------



## ejgonz2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I always assumed the AoA suites were more expensive because they can fit 6 people, which I don't believe any other non-DVC resort can do besides the cabins at Fort Wilderness.



ASMu suites too


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beyoncé in Lion King live action remake?

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/03/31/beyonce-eyed-nala-lion-king-remake/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beyoncé in Lion King live action remake?
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/03/31/beyonce-eyed-nala-lion-king-remake/



That would be great casting,and guaranteed ticket sales.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> That would be great casting,and guaranteed ticket sales.


But would be a costly voice.


----------



## merry_nbright

What sizes are those dresses? Do they go up to 16? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SureAsLiz

merry_nbright said:


> What sizes are those dresses? Do they go up to 16? Thanks in advance!


From what I've seen, dresses look to go up to either an XXL or 3XL depending on style.


----------



## merry_nbright

SureAsLiz said:


> From what I've seen, dresses look to go up to either an XXL or 3XL depending on style.



Thank you!!! I'm sure at least one size will fit me! I'm usually a 16, so, I'm willing to bet it'll be XL or XXL!


----------



## jlundeen

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you!!! I'm sure at least one size will fit me! I'm usually a 16, so, I'm willing to bet it'll be XL or XXL!


Is there a link to these dresses - not that I even wear dresses, but I'd love to look at them for gifts!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

My Disney Experience update has rolled out 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-app-to-help-enhance-the-guest-experience/


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Is there a link to these dresses - not that I even wear dresses, but I'd love to look at them for gifts!


They are only being sold in the co-op for now.


----------



## SureAsLiz

jlundeen said:


> Is there a link to these dresses - not that I even wear dresses, but I'd love to look at them for gifts!


The only official online photos are on the blog from when they were announced. But scrolling through the Disney Springs location on instagram will bring up some photos.
I usually go to Disney Springs on Sunday nights - if the shop is open I'll try to grab a few photos if they don't make it into an update here first


ETA: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/cherrytreelane/
A few early photos in there


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom will see an influx of new CMs over the next few weeks in preparation for Pandora.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland Star Wars update
> 
> http://micechat.com/156606-star-wars-land-news-star-wars-upcharge/


All I want to know is how they know that Star Wars Land is going to open Memorial Day Weekend? All we know right now is it will open in 2019.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> All I want to know is how they know that Star Wars Land is going to open Memorial Day Weekend? All we know right now is it will open in 2019.


Well it's a rumor and Micechat is a decent source.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
MSEP extended until August 20th at DL 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/electrical-parade/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MSEP extended until August 20th at DL
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disneyland/electrical-parade/


This makes me so happy since I'll be out there for D23!


----------



## rteetz

The beauty that is runDisney 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/welcome-to-our-world-what-is-rundisney/

Expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The beauty that is runDisney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/03/welcome-to-our-world-what-is-rundisney/
> 
> Expensive but worth it in my opinion.



Definitely hope to do a race someday.  My wife and I are pretty set on doing the Castaway Cay 5K when we go on our Disney Cruise next year (and that one is free! ... well, other than the crazy expensive cruise part)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely hope to do a race someday.  My wife and I are pretty set on doing the Castaway Cay 5K when we go on our Disney Cruise next year (and that one is free! ... well, other than the crazy expensive cruise part)


Yeah I hope to do that one some day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Park wide Typhoon lagoon improvements

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/typhoon-lagoons-refurbishment-adds-parkwide-improvements/


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Correct, they won't have a theme. Each station will fit in with where it is located though. For example the Epcot station will fit with the international Gateway look.


International gateway has a look?  pavement, trees and ticket booths....


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Make sure you wear flats with that...



Huh..and the question arises again.....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> Huh..and the question arises again.....



That's always good advice...just saying


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> International gateway has a look?  pavement, trees and ticket booths....



Yes..."Quiet out of the way spot about to be ruined - WDI 1991"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yeah I hope to do that one some day.



It was a minor diversion


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yes..."Quiet out of the way spot about to be ruined - WDI 1991"


Boy you got that right.  What a mess we are in for-- all those additional people at the boardwalk... I won't be able to just slide in to my reserved vip outdoor seat at the big river after epcot closing anymore. I'm going to yell at everyone to get off my lawn.....


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> But would be a costly voice.



Gotta spend money to make money in that business


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> International gateway has a look?  pavement, trees and ticket booths....


Yes it fits the theme. The gondola building will look similar to the gateway.


----------



## soniam

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> 
> For those of you in the Austin, Texas area...
> 
> Mondo Announces New Disney-Themed Gallery Show ‘Never Grow Up’
> 
> Let me know how it is, I would love to check out this art.



Thanks for posting this. We will definitely have to go. We love the Mondo glasses that they make for Alamo Drafthouse.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh yes you can.  Just ask Disney.
> 
> Sigh.  For $118... And that orange bird dress will clash terribly with red hair... I'm still tempted.



Maybe the tiki one in green will look better I am definitely going to take a look for sure. I love the cut. Let me know if you get to check them out on your next trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland has since changed its calendars back showing MSEP ending in June.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland has since changed its calendars back showing MSEP ending in June.



Maybe someday we will see it again at home, WDW.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> Maybe someday we will see it again at home, WDW.


I'm sorry, but I can't let this post go on without saying that the MSEP "home" is Disneyland. It started there in 1972, and left in 1996. It then performed at Disney's California Adventure (change to Disney's Electrical Parade) from 2001-2010. It has by far performed more years at Disneyland than at Walt Disney World. It has only performed at the Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World from 1999-2001 and 2010-1016. Yes, WDW had a close "copy" of the parade from 1977-1991, but the original parade was still at Disneyland. The Main Street Electrical Parade even has a window at Disneyland.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't let this post go on without saying that the MSEP "home" is Disneyland. It started there in 1972, and left in 1996. It then performed at Disney's California Adventure (change to Disney's Electrical Parade) from 2001-2010. It has by far performed more years at Disneyland than at Walt Disney World. It has only performed at the Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World from 1999-2001 and 2010-1016. Yes, WDW had a close "copy" of the parade from 1977-1991, but the original parade was still at Disneyland. The Main Street Electrical Parade even has a window at Disneyland.



I wasn't saying that WDW is home to MSEP; I was saying that WDW is home to me. I am well versed in the history of MSEP at both parks, as well as the windows on Main Street at both parks. I saw MSEP as a child at WDW in the 80s. The Skyway and MSEP are some of the only pictures that I have that have survived from my trips as a child. It is very nostalgic for me and reminds me of some of my favorite childhood movies and my grandfather. We don't get out to Disneyland as often as we do WDW, so I don't think I will get to see it there and probably not ever again to be honest.

EDIT: Another MSEP tidbit, can you name a band from the 80s/90s that did a rendition of the MSEP song, and can you name the MSEP song?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MAJOR CHANGES ANNOUNCED FOR THE DISNEY DINING PLAN!!!!

http://www.disneydining.com/major-changes-are-coming-to-the-disney-dining-plan/


(note: please recall what day of the year it is)


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> MAJOR CHANGES ANNOUNCED FOR THE DISNEY DINING PLAN!!!!
> 
> http://www.disneydining.com/major-changes-are-coming-to-the-disney-dining-plan/
> 
> 
> (note: please recall what day of the year it is)



I hate April fools day.


----------



## Dentam

I don't understand why companies decide to take part in April Fool's day.  I would think it just creates a nightmare for their customer service reps who have to answer a bunch of questions from people who don't read the fine print at the bottom saying it's an AF Day joke.  I just got an email from Ikea saying they're adding a bar, massage center, etc to their stores... you know there are going to be people who think this is real.


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> I don't understand why companies decide to take part in April Fool's day.  I would think it just creates a nightmare for their customer service reps who have to answer a bunch of questions from people who don't read the fine print at the bottom saying it's an AF Day joke.  I just got an email from Ikea saying they're adding a bar, massage center, etc to their stores... you know there are going to be people who think this is real.



I'm thinking it is not actually from Ikea......


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> I wasn't saying that WDW is home to MSEP; I was saying that WDW is home to me. I am well versed in the history of MSEP at both parks, as well as the windows on Main Street at both parks. I saw MSEP as a child at WDW in the 80s. The Skyway and MSEP are some of the only pictures that I have that have survived from my trips as a child. It is very nostalgic for me and reminds me of some of my favorite childhood movies and my grandfather. We don't get out to Disneyland as often as we do WDW, so I don't think I will get to see it there and probably not ever again to be honest.
> 
> EDIT: Another MSEP tidbit, can you name a band from the 80s/90s that did a rendition of the MSEP song, and can you name the MSEP song?



I will apologize for misunderstanding your post. It's a very delicate subject for me, because some of my earliest childhood memories was seeing the parade on Main Street at Disneyland before it left the first time.

To answer your questions: I was a very young kid at the time, and I really only like originals. So, the name of the song is "Baroque Hoedown" (I can play it on the saxophone). The other question I had to look up, because I honestly did not know. The only rendition of it to come out in the 80's or 90's was from the Los Angeles Guitar Quartet. They Might Be Giants came out with a cover in 2004 though. I'll throw out one more question for you...Can you name the composer of "Baroque Hoedown?"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> I hate April fools day.



...no kidding...I can't see why sophomoric humor one day a year makes adults feel better about themselves not having a sense of humor the other 364


----------



## Dentam

beer dave said:


> I'm thinking it is not actually from Ikea......



It looked like it was to me - same exact style as all of their other emails but who knows.


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> It looked like it was to me - same exact style as all of their other emails but who knows.



Yeah I guess as long as they had the retraction along with the add it could be.  I missed that part of your post.  Pre coffee reading.


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> MAJOR CHANGES ANNOUNCED FOR THE DISNEY DINING PLAN!!!!
> 
> http://www.disneydining.com/major-changes-are-coming-to-the-disney-dining-plan/
> 
> 
> (note: please recall what day of the year it is)


Stupid....I hate April Fool's day also!!


----------



## Roxyfire

Dentam said:


> I don't understand why companies decide to take part in April Fool's day.  I would think it just creates a nightmare for their customer service reps who have to answer a bunch of questions from people who don't read the fine print at the bottom saying it's an AF Day joke.  I just got an email from Ikea saying they're adding a bar, massage center, etc to their stores... you know there are going to be people who think this is real.



Let's be real though, they actually kinda need it!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland has since changed its calendars back showing MSEP ending in June.



Disney Parks Blog just made the Main Street Electrical Parade's extension to August 20th at Disneyland official.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xtended-by-popular-demand-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## luisov

So what's happening to Paint the Night? Is it coming back in September?


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will apologize for misunderstanding your post. It's a very delicate subject for me, because some of my earliest childhood memories was seeing the parade on Main Street at Disneyland before it left the first time.
> 
> To answer your questions: I was a very young kid at the time, and I really only like originals. So, the name of the song is "Baroque Hoedown" (I can play it on the saxophone). The other question I had to look up, because I honestly did not know. The only rendition of it to come out in the 80's or 90's was from the Los Angeles Guitar Quartet. They Might Be Giants came out with a cover in 2004 though. I'll throw out one more question for you...Can you name the composer of "Baroque Hoedown?"



There are a lot of people on these boards who know a lot of Disney history. I have become thoroughly addicted with Michael Bowling's Disneyland history and Connecting with Walt series. My only disappoint is that there are not more Disney history audio books. I don't have enough time to read them all with my job and family, and I have a decently long commute.

You are right about TMBG. It's actually a really nice version from a really cool and fun band. I knew it was done on a Moog synthesizer, but since it wasn't a Disney original song, I had to look up the composers.

I guess my main issue with the parade being at Disneyland right now, is that WDW isn't getting a replacement. Even though Paint the Night is under refurb, it will start back up at Disneyland once the refurb is done. They will probably just mothball MSEP, which is a complete waste and leaves WDW without a nighttime parade. I wouldn't mind if WDW were going to get something of Paint the Night quality, even thought I prefer MSEP. Luckily, we still have the Electrical Water Pageant at WDW, at least for now, but it's not as cool as MSEP. I would love to see MSEP at Disneyland, but I we won't be getting back until probably next year.

WDW was my first Disney park, and the one that my grandfather felt attachment to, so it's my home park, even though I absolutely love both of the Disneyland parks and get verklempt when I walk down Main Street and think of Walt Disney. However, Epcot, the Polynesian, and the Contemporary hotel hold special meaning for me.


----------



## soniam

luisov said:


> So what's happening to Paint the Night? Is it coming back in September?



I don't think anyone knows for sure. However, I think it's a safe bet to say that it will start up again at Disneyland once the refurb is done, sounding like September or possibly even special performances before that, like they did near the holidays.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> I don't think anyone knows for sure. However, I think it's a safe bet to say that it will start up again at Disneyland once the refurb is done, sounding like September or possibly even special performances before that, like they did near the holidays.


As much as I would hate this, do you think Paint the Night could be moving to DCA? I only say that since Monsters Inc, Cars, Toy Story, Little Mermaid, and Frozen are represented in that park. It makes sense if Disney wants to go along with theming.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As much as I would hate this, do you think Paint the Night could be moving to DCA? I only say that since Monsters Inc, Cars, Toy Story, Little Mermaid, and Frozen are represented in that park. It makes sense if Disney wants to go along with theming.



DCA already has WOC. I don't think that's going away, and it's a little too much like PTN. Also, I thought I had heard the Disneyland podcast team say that DCA is kind of small to do parades; they work much better at Disneyland Park. I think PTN looks phenomenal, but it's a shame to let MSEP go the way of Spectromagic and be ruined.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> DCA already has WOC. I don't think that's going away, and it's a little too much like PTN. Also, I thought I had heard the Disneyland podcast team say that DCA is kind of small to do parades; they work much better at Disneyland Park. I think PTN looks phenomenal, but it's a shame to let MSEP go the way of Spectromagic and be ruined.


I see your point, but part of me thinks that the DCA parade route is actually longer than Disneyland's. If it's not, then it's close. I will agree that some of the seating/standing areas are smaller at DCA.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Beyoncé in Lion King live action remake?
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/03/31/beyonce-eyed-nala-lion-king-remake/


As Mufasa?  Not a fan. Probably will add to ticket sales but I'm not sure the talent translates to the media.


----------



## Sweettears

beer dave said:


> International gateway has a look?  pavement, trees and ticket booths....


And an empty loop of concrete paving.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> As Mufasa?  Not a fan. Probably will add to ticket sales but I'm not sure the talent translates to the media.


What? Mufasa is James Earl Jones. Beyoncé would be Nala.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I thought this was an April Fool's thing but apparently Disney has released the metal cover album in the US (it's available on iTunes)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...to-go-metal-on-new-covers-compilation-w472108

The cover of I See the Light is pretty good


----------



## nkosiek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> All I want to know is how they know that Star Wars Land is going to open Memorial Day Weekend? All we know right now is it will open in 2019.


Wait, that's what you took away from that paragraph? Not a possible $95 fee to go see that particular land? It'll be a cold day in hell before I do anything like give them $95 for two feckin rides. Greedy gits.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I thought this was an April Fool's thing but apparently Disney has released the metal cover album in the US (it's available on iTunes)
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...to-go-metal-on-new-covers-compilation-w472108
> 
> The cover of I See the Light is pretty good



Those and the Nightmare before Christmas one referenced in the article sound really cool. I like Korn and Marilyn Manson. I might have to pick these up.


----------



## soniam

nkosiek said:


> Wait, that's what you took away from that paragraph? Not a possible $95 fee to go see that particular land? It'll be a cold day in hell before I do anything like give them $95 for two feckin rides. Greedy gits.



I guess I didn't read the article until I saw your post. I don't mind extra fees for extra things, like before/after hours things. I think that would be low to charge money just to get in. Even Universal, who is always accused of nickel and diming, didn't charge extra for any of the Wizarding World areas. They do technically charge extra to ride Hogwart's Express, since you have to have a park-to-park ticket, but you are getting a lot more for that, not just a train ride.


----------



## nkosiek

soniam said:


> I guess I didn't read the article until I saw your post. I don't mind extra fees for extra things, like before/after hours things. I think that would be low to charge money just to get in. Even Universal, who is always accused of nickel and diming, didn't charge extra for any of the Wizarding World areas. They do technically charge extra to ride Hogwart's Express, since you have to have a park-to-park ticket, but you are getting a lot more for that, not just a train ride.


I'm going to channel @lockedoutlogic on this one and say that many of the "extras" are things that previously were included in the price of admission.


----------



## soniam

nkosiek said:


> I'm going to channel @lockedoutlogic on this one and say that many of the "extras" are things that previously were included in the price of admission.



I agree somewhat, but somehow this one urks me more. It would be like charging extra for New Fantasyland when it opened.


----------



## MissGina5

soniam said:


> I agree somewhat, but somehow this one urks me more. It would be like charging extra for New Fantasyland when it opened.


I get it. It's not like a 5th gate is opening. If you want to try to find a silver lining maybe it'll help deter crowds?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

nkosiek said:


> Wait, that's what you took away from that paragraph? Not a possible $95 fee to go see that particular land? It'll be a cold day in hell before I do anything like give them $95 for two feckin rides. Greedy gits.


Well, I already heard about that rumor before the article came out, so I let that go. That rumor has actually been floating around for a while. I can't say where I heard it, but I just remember hearing or reading it. I might be a minority and say that I would actually be ok with that. The crowds that would be going into Disneyland or Disney's Hollywood Studios is going to be crazy! If people can't afford it, they could easily wait until after the summer if that is the case. If people keep spending the money for extra things like Early Morning Magic which is 3 rides and breakfast for an hour before the park opens, then they will easily have people pay extra to get into the "most popular" theme park land ever built for an entire day! I will gladly spend the money, but I'm not even sure if I'll plan a trip around the opening yet! I do see why some would be frustrated about that though.

Proposed price for all day at Star Wars Land: $95
Early Morning Magic price: $69 for adult, $59 for children for basically one hour of no lines.
Holiday parties: I have seen tickets get to over $100 for 7ish hours. Basically paying for holiday entertainment, different characters, special food/drink items, and shorter lines in some cases.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Wait, that's what you took away from that paragraph? Not a possible $95 fee to go see that particular land? It'll be a cold day in hell before I do anything like give them $95 for two feckin rides. Greedy gits.





soniam said:


> I guess I didn't read the article until I saw your post. I don't mind extra fees for extra things, like before/after hours things. I think that would be low to charge money just to get in. Even Universal, who is always accused of nickel and diming, didn't charge extra for any of the Wizarding World areas. They do technically charge extra to ride Hogwart's Express, since you have to have a park-to-park ticket, but you are getting a lot more for that, not just a train ride.





nkosiek said:


> I'm going to channel @lockedoutlogic on this one and say that many of the "extras" are things that previously were included in the price of admission.





soniam said:


> I agree somewhat, but somehow this one urks me more. It would be like charging extra for New Fantasyland when it opened.





MissGina5 said:


> I get it. It's not like a 5th gate is opening. If you want to try to find a silver lining maybe it'll help deter crowds?





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, I already heard about that rumor before the article came out, so I let that go. That rumor has actually been floating around for a while. I can't say where I heard it, but I just remember hearing or reading it. I might be a minority and say that I would actually be ok with that. The crowds that would be going into Disneyland or Disney's Hollywood Studios is going to be crazy! If people can't afford it, they could easily wait until after the summer if that is the case. If people keep spending the money for extra things like Early Morning Magic which is 3 rides and breakfast for an hour before the park opens, then they will easily have people pay extra to get into the "most popular" theme park land ever built for an entire day! I will gladly spend the money, but I'm not even sure if I'll plan a trip around the opening yet! I do see why some would be frustrated about that though.
> 
> Proposed price for all day at Star Wars Land: $95
> Early Morning Magic price: $69 for adult, $59 for children for basically one hour of no lines.
> Holiday parties: I have seen tickets get to over $100 for 7ish hours. Basically paying for holiday entertainment, different characters, special food/drink items, and shorter lines in some cases.



All I have to add is that whole "price" for Star Wars land was an April fools joke. If you read to the bottom of the article it states that...


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> All I have to add is that whole "price" for Star Wars land was an April fools joke. If you read to the bottom of the article it states that'll...



Darn them I am glad that's a joke though. Hopefully, it stays a joke Although, it was making the Adventures By Disney Backstage Magic Disneyland tour look more and more appealing


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> All I have to add is that whole "price" for Star Wars land was an April fools joke. If you read to the bottom of the article it states that'll...


LOL. I'm guilty of not reading the whole thing, but I would find that miss leading since the article wasn't released on April 1st.


----------



## LSLS

soniam said:


> Those and the Nightmare before Christmas one referenced in the article sound really cool. I like Korn and Marilyn Manson. I might have to pick these up.



The nightmare before Christmas one is really good.  The Manson cover disappointed me a bit, buy korn did a greatest job.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> All I have to add is that whole "price" for Star Wars land was an April fools joke. If you read to the bottom of the article it states that...



THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!



Yeah-- did you know that they are going to put in a kingdom hearts land in tomorrow land?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!





beer dave said:


> Yeah-- did you know that they are going to put in a kingdom hearts land in tomorrow land?



...might I suggest that you boys not look on here thinking there is actual news on a semi-frequent basis?

It stunts the blow of idiot jokes


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The center of town center is being refurbished. 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/848556540424540160


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> What? Mufasa is James Earl Jones. Beyoncé would be Nala.


Attempted humor.


----------



## Fantasia79

Sweettears said:


> Attempted humor.



Some of us are just getting through being suckers for every April Fools prank.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## momandmousefan

I am beyond excited about the dress shop. Seriously, take all my money Disney. That being said, of course our next trip we are headed out to Disneyland and not WDW. Any rumors of something similar out west? I'd be bummed if these all sold out by the time we get back to Orlando next Winter.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

momandmousefan said:


> I am beyond excited about the dress shop. Seriously, take all my money Disney. That being said, of course our next trip we are headed out to Disneyland and not WDW. Any rumors of something similar out west? I'd be bummed if these all sold out by the time we get back to Orlando next Winter.



This is what I love about Disney fans...you never get a knee jerk response and it's always measured


----------



## momandmousefan

lockedoutlogic said:


> This is what I love about Disney fans...you never get a knee jerk response and it's always measured


Hey, I'm souvenir picky....but this one is up my alley. No shame here. Lol.They're way behind the trend curve of course (Taking cues from bounding and dapper days obviously) but I'd still buy them up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

momandmousefan said:


> Hey, I'm souvenir picky....but this one is up my alley. No shame here. Lol.They're way behind the trend curve of course (Taking cues from bounding and dapper days obviously) but I'd still buy them up.



Make sure you get a fixed interest rate on that second mortgage


----------



## rteetz

Very cool tour of DLP with Tony Baxter


----------



## Budshark

********** said:


> THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!



As long as I get my Star Wars boat ride... all is good.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Very cool tour of DLP with Tony Baxter



That was fascinating. I could spend the entire day just listening to Tony Baxter talking about Disney history.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That was fascinating. I could spend the entire day just listening to Tony Baxter talking about Disney history.


Me as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dolphin Day show at SeaWorld

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/new-dolphin-day-show-debuting-today-at.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://photos.mouseinfo.com/DLR-News-and-Info/April-2-2017-DLR-News-and-Info/i-HW2mVVb


----------



## Harry Wallace

Is it just me or is the MK online map looking more 3D and colorful than normal? It also appears to show a fence around the MK entrance, i can't remember that being there before either. 

http://imgur.com/q5m8lnf
http://imgur.com/s8H8Ek8


----------



## mikepizzo

luisov said:


> That was fascinating. I could spend the entire day just listening to Tony Baxter talking about Disney history.





rteetz said:


> Me as well.



I'm assuming you both have watched this already?  It's pretty old.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Is it just me or is the MK online map looking more 3D and colorful than normal? It also appears to show a fence around the MK entrance, i can't remember that being there before either.
> 
> http://imgur.com/q5m8lnf
> http://imgur.com/s8H8Ek8


The map was likely updated.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I'm assuming you both have watched this already?  It's pretty old.


I haven't watched that video but I've heard some of Tony's HM stories.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full menu and pricing for Pandora canteen

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...now-available-for-pandoras-satuli-canteen.htm


----------



## STLstone

********** said:


> THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!


That joke is probably going to keep floating around until Disney catches on and makes it a reality...


----------



## mom2rtk

********** said:


> THIS is why I hate April Fools jokes on the internet. It even was stated earlier on THIS thread that it was an April Fools Joke. If people don't notice it, or someone reads it six months from now, it'll come back. This rumor will be around for the next 2 years, and we'll keep having to smack it down. Thanks Miceage you dinks!



It's only so effective as an April Fool's joke because there's a little piece of all of us that thinks they just might try it!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New security checkpoints are up and running!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-enhance-magic-kingdom-arrival-experience.htm


----------



## Gastonecrosse

As much as I was excited for seeing the T&TC being the security checkpoint, I will say the concept of waiting for a tram in the rain to be a bit of a bummer...


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New security checkpoints are up and running!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-enhance-magic-kingdom-arrival-experience.htm



I like this a lot...It felt congested up by the entrance and we were there at a slower time in February. This will definitely spread things out.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full menu and pricing for Pandora canteen
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...now-available-for-pandoras-satuli-canteen.htm



Are there any other QS restaurants that use the MDE app for ordering? I do something like this when I order from Panera Bread and I love it.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Are there any other QS restaurants that use the MDE app for ordering? I do something like this when I order from Panera Bread and I love it.


Not at the moment but it's been said this will roll out to more locations eventually.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

danikoski said:


> I like this a lot...It felt congested up by the entrance and we were there at a slower time in February. This will definitely spread things out.


In my opinion, the best change WDW made this year. Less lines, more fun


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor update 
*
Micechat rumor update including the monorail reroute.

http://micechat.com/136176-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-monorail/


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> *Rumor update
> *
> Micechat rumor update including the monorail reroute.
> 
> http://micechat.com/136176-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-monorail/



This article is dated August 30, 2016.  It just popped up on my Twitter feed this morning as well.  We're heading to DL in June so I'm strongly interested in when the monorail might be closing for a re-route, but not sure info from last August is super reliable.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Rumor update
> *
> New security checkpoints are up and running!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-enhance-magic-kingdom-arrival-experience.htm


Does anyone know if you're headed to Epcot from one of the MK resorts, do you have to go through another security screening at the TTC Epcot monorail station?


----------



## skier_pete

Delano Fiedler said:


> In my opinion, the best change WDW made this year. Less lines, more fun



I agree with you - except for the "fun" part - now that they've moved the opening show, how much "fun" is there outside the park entrance. Just makes for a cleaner, more pleasant entrance area.


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full menu and pricing for Pandora canteen
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/satu...now-available-for-pandoras-satuli-canteen.htm



Really good prices. they could of up the prices and still would of been packed good job from Disney.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

********** said:


> I agree with you - except for the "fun" part - now that they've moved the opening show, how much "fun" is there outside the park entrance. Just makes for a cleaner, more pleasant entrance area.


I was not considering it for the rope drop, just for less time wasting in lines and bag check therefore more fun inside the park.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New security checkpoints are up and running!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-enhance-magic-kingdom-arrival-experience.htm


Do you think we will see the other parks get a similar security change eventually?

AK: Move security to two areas...1) Bus area sidewalk and 2) Build a new tram drop off and have a security area over there. This could be a good idea before pandora opens.
HS AND EPCOT: I don't know how they can really do this without changing the tram drop off area. I know HS has three different groups from transportation going into one (boat, tram, and bus).


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think we will see the other parks get a similar security change eventually?
> 
> AK: Move security to two areas...1) Bus area sidewalk and 2) Build a new tram drop off and have a security area over there. This could be a good idea before pandora opens.
> HS AND EPCOT: I don't know how they can really do this without changing the tram drop off area. I know HS has three different groups from transportation going into one (boat, tram, and bus).




I don't think so. The point of moving the "bubble" outward at MK was probably to include the monorail system within security and to ease the human traffic jam out front. MK is very limited in space in front of the park given the number of guests that flood through the gates and that space was accessible with zero security checks. From a liability perspective, that's a bad combination. The other three parks don't have the same out front space limitations, nor the same transportation concerns as the monorail (yes EPCOT, but again that's taken care of with this change). I think it's possible, probably even likely, you will see the gondola system included in the bubble though, especially given the space constraints around the IG.


----------



## rteetz

ErinF said:


> This article is dated August 30, 2016.  It just popped up on my Twitter feed this morning as well.  We're heading to DL in June so I'm strongly interested in when the monorail might be closing for a re-route, but not sure info from last August is super reliable.


My apologies it popped up on my twitter feed and I didn't have time to check the date.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I don't think so. The point of moving the "bubble" outward at MK was probably to include the monorail system within security and to ease the human traffic jam out front. MK is very limited in space in front of the park given the number of guests that flood through the gates and that space was accessible with zero security checks. From a liability perspective, that's a bad combination. The other three parks don't have the same out front space limitations, nor the same transportation concerns as the monorail (yes EPCOT, but again that's taken care of with this change). I think it's possible, probably even likely, you will see the gondola system included in the bubble though, especially given the space constraints around the IG.


Exactly. This was to relieve the MK crowd issue and have MK and the resorts in a bubble. This wouldn't work as well with the other parks.


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> My apologies it popped up on my twitter feed and I didn't have time to check the date.



You don't have to apologize.  Since it was on my Twitter feed as well, it took me a few minutes to realize that it was from last year.  It was reasonable to assume it was a current article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at STK's new brunch option

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/stk-...do-now-offers-the-ultimate-brunch-for-two.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/156813-disneyland-update-the-bunny-hop/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Another look at the new security set up

https://blogmickey.com/2017/04/phot...ts-move-transportation-ticket-center-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland to use temp workers for runDisney races instead of volunteers.

https://www.mouseplanet.com/11737/B...isney_Drops_Volunteers_in_Favor_of_Paid_Temps


----------



## FoxC63

MommaBerd said:


> Have a fabulous trip and a great run, @rteetz!



You two look so cute, what a great avatar!


----------



## MommaBerd

FoxC63 said:


> You two look so cute, what a great avatar!



Thanks!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at STK's new brunch option
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/stk-...do-now-offers-the-ultimate-brunch-for-two.htm



  $275 brunch for two makes Disney prices look very appealing (yes, I know - not even in the same level of food quality, but still!)


----------



## Tigger's ally

MommaBerd said:


> $275 brunch for two makes Disney prices look very appealing (yes, I know - not even in the same level of food quality, but still!)



is that one credit on the dining plan?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland to use temp workers for runDisney races instead of volunteers.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11737/B...isney_Drops_Volunteers_in_Favor_of_Paid_Temps



Ugh. I don't see how that couldn't raise race costs.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh. I don't see how that couldn't raise race costs.


Well they should save costs in not giving out free DL tickets, and volunteer clothing. However yes this might eventually lead to higher entry fees.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Volcano Bay aerial update

http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-aerials-from-volcano-bay-water-park-at-universal-orlando


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the dress shop in Cherry Tree Lane 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ma...erry-tree-lane-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Purple Martin Bird houses installed at AK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/new-purple-martin-bird-houses-installed.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

http://micechat.com/157327-dca-update-guardians-unwrapped/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mack coasters is building the Slinky Dog Coaster


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-aerials-from-volcano-bay-water-park-at-universal-orlando



Just curious - are the plans to enclose the open side of the volcano?


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Just curious - are the plans to enclose the open side of the volcano?


No. That will stay like that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Worker injured while working on GOTG Mission Breakout

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ed-from-guardians-of-the-galaxy-construction/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This is big. Universal Studios Japan attendance rises while Tokyo Disneyland attendance falls.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...6m-tokyo-disneyland-numbers-fall-again-990968


----------



## HuskieJohn

crazy4wdw said:


> It's being rumored that the first teaser trailer for Star Wars Episode VIII will premier on May 5 with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2.  There will also be a tribute to Carrie Fisher.





Taylor Nicole said:


> I think a teaser will come out during Star Wars Celebration in April. It would be a missed opportunity if they didn't.




Teaser is supposed to come out on April 14th immediately after it is shown at Celebration.

I would expect at least that to be shown before GotG2 in the theaters.  Though only being 21 days later I kind of doubt they drop a new full trailer until PotC5


----------



## jknezek

In regards to Volcano Bay, it still looks like a lot of work needs to be done. I know they are saying the opening won't be everything, but that just looks bad for an opening only a few weeks away.


----------



## jknezek

HuskieJohn said:


> Teaser is supposed to come out on April 14th immediately after it is shown at Celebration.
> 
> I would expect at least that to be shown before GotG2 in the theaters.  Though only being 21 days later I kind of doubt they drop a new full trailer until PotC5



Watched GotG last night on cable. I'm surprised at how well that movie has stood up over a few years. Looking forward to the sequel and really curious about what they are thinking for Energy Adventure. I'm not a ToT fan (heights, uggh), so the Disneyland conversion doesn't really mean much to me either way.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> In regards to Volcano Bay, it still looks like a lot of work needs to be done. I know they are saying the opening won't be everything, but that just looks bad for an opening only a few weeks away.


Agreed. Pandora is basically done and having previews a month before. This is going to be close to even make the opening date.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New AP and Florida resident summer discounts. 

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/disney-world/discounts-specials.htm


----------



## crazy4wdw

HuskieJohn said:


> Teaser is supposed to come out on April 14th immediately after it is shown at Celebration.
> 
> I would expect at least that to be shown before GotG2 in the theaters.  Though only being 21 days later I kind of doubt they drop a new full trailer until PotC5


Thanks for the update!  The rumor I heard indicated that the theatrical version wouldn't be out until Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol 2.  At least we'll finally have a trailer to watch on 4/14!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New AP and Florida resident summer discounts.
> 
> https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/disney-world/discounts-specials.htm


I think the AP one at least has been out for awhile...I got excited because I'm waiting for a fall one...


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Does anyone know if you're headed to Epcot from one of the MK resorts, do you have to go through another security screening at the TTC Epcot monorail station?


Found the answer to my question from a post over on the resorts board.  As of today, when you are heading over to Epcot from one of the MK resorts, you go through two security screenings, one at the hotel and then again at the Epcot entrance.   There is currently no security screening at the Epcot monorail station at the TTC.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The PeopleMover officially won the 2017 March Magic Tournament! You can purchase exclusive championship merchandise from April 5th-13th on the Disney Store website. Yay PeopleMover!!! https://www.disneystore.com/march-magic/mn/1027901/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170404160000


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The PeopleMover officially won the 2017 March Magic Tournament! You can purchase exclusive championship merchandise from April 5th-13th on the Disney Store website. Yay PeopleMover!!! https://www.disneystore.com/march-magic/mn/1027901/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20170404160000



The peoplemover? Biggest disappointment since Rivers of Light.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> The peoplemover? Biggest disappointment since Rivers of Light.


I actually think Rivers of Light is a good show. I saw it twice on my previous trip, and I liked it more the 2nd time I saw it.

I actually think the PeopleMover was a great choice to win this time. It's always a must-do attraction when I'm at WDW.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is big. Universal Studios Japan attendance rises while Tokyo Disneyland attendance falls.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...6m-tokyo-disneyland-numbers-fall-again-990968



Pretty funny to hear that Tokyo Disney suffered from bad weather.  Sure looks like precipitation was near identical to 2015, and down from 2014 unless I'm getting a bad translation somewhere.  Nintendo could be huge for them, especially there.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I actually think Rivers of Light is a good show. I saw it twice on my previous trip, and I liked it more the 2nd time I saw it.
> 
> I actually think the PeopleMover was a great choice to win this time. It's always a must-do attraction when I'm at WDW.



People Mover is a classic!! Paging Mr. Tom Morrow!


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I actually think Rivers of Light is a good show. I saw it twice on my previous trip, and I liked it more the 2nd time I saw it.
> 
> I actually think the PeopleMover was a great choice to win this time. It's always a must-do attraction when I'm at WDW.



Oh - I like the people mover, but winning brackets for best "team"?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Volcano Bay aerial update
> 
> http://mickeyxtreme.net/blog/new-aerials-from-volcano-bay-water-park-at-universal-orlando



Looks like theres a lot left to do. They must be working on a 24/7 shift.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Delano Fiedler said:


> Looks like theres a lot left to do. They must be working on a 24/7 shift.



That should be standard for a self respecting theme park


----------



## Gastonecrosse

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland to use temp workers for runDisney races instead of volunteers.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11737/B...isney_Drops_Volunteers_in_Favor_of_Paid_Temps



I didn't realize the industry switch away from volunteers has affected Disney as well.  Stupid lawsuits ruining everything...


----------



## SJMajor67

MissGina5 said:


> People Mover is a classic!! Paging Mr. Tom Morrow!



Your party from Saturn has arrived! Well, that's what the lady said in the previous version.


----------



## Moliphino

We rode the Peoplemover a lot last trip. It was great for playing Pokemon Go while also having a nice sit down.


----------



## eXo

Volcano Bay will be fine at opening. A lot of what is left is cosmetic. Comparing it to Pandora is daft. The two companies have always built things totally differently and at different paces.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Volcano Bay will be fine at opening. A lot of what is left is cosmetic. Comparing it to Pandora is daft. The two companies have always built things totally differently and at different paces.


I disagree and have heard not everything will be open when Volcano Bay opens. There is a lot of dirt area left. You would think more would be done at this point. They are less then two months out.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> I disagree and have heard not everything will be open when Volcano Bay opens. There is a lot of dirt area left. You would think more would be done at this point. They are less then two months out.


I've been wondering how relaxing would it be a day at Volcano Bay with all the leftover construction and dust in the background.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> My apologies it popped up on my twitter feed and I didn't have time to check the date.



Sorry,  can't accept apologies from a Badger fan...


rteetz said:


> I disagree and have heard not everything will be open when Volcano Bay opens. There is a lot of dirt area left. You would think more would be done at this point. They are less then two months out.



I still can't tell if the wave lagoon is still just dirt of has any concrete.  Of course I admit I am not a bird so those pictures often don't tell me what I need to know.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Sorry,  can't accept apologies from a Badger fan...
> 
> 
> I still can't tell if the wave lagoon is still just dirt of has any concrete.  Of course I admit I am not a bird so those pictures often don't tell me what I need to know.


What?!?! Are you a Gopher or something? Lol

Yeah, the wave pool is interesting to me as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Alan Menken to be honored by Songwriters hall of fame. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...en-to-be-honored-by-songwriters-hall-of-fame/


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Alan Menken to be honored by Songwriters hall of fame.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...en-to-be-honored-by-songwriters-hall-of-fame/



Well deserved.  That resume is beyond impressive.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pandora video 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...makers-to-create-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This is big. Universal Studios Japan attendance rises while Tokyo Disneyland attendance falls.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...6m-tokyo-disneyland-numbers-fall-again-990968



Harry Potter is pretty big in Japan. They also opened a new Jurassic Park attraction recently. Tokyo Disneyland is also known for being too crowded throughout the year... I think Disney will recover some of the lost interest once the new expansions open. Nintendo is also coming to Universal Japan, so that will be a real challenge for TDL.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> A look at the dress shop in Cherry Tree Lane
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ma...erry-tree-lane-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


This is what I was afraid of - they have to be carrying less purses now, because the dress displays are where the purse displays were. That means back to World of Disney, which is such a pain. It's so much easier to browse and checkout at Cherry Tree Lane.


----------



## koala1966

Moliphino said:


> We rode the Peoplemover a lot last trip. It was great for playing Pokemon Go while also having a nice sit down.


We're never miss the Peoplemover. One of my favorite memories was the time I was at the Magic Kingdom with my mom and my niece - we did rope drop that morning and emh was until 2 am. Somehow I had convinced them that staying for the entire time was a reasonable goal, and around 1 am they were dog tired, so we hopped on the people mover and had the most deliriously relaxing ride. That ride is the most vivid memory I have from that day because it was one of the few moments that we were face to face, talking and laughing, whizzing around the park, just being together.


----------



## DisMommyTX

My best ride ever was on Peoplemover. We were at MK 'til closing after a MVMCP. DD wanted Space mountain to be her last ride. We ran over there only to find it closed. I talked her into riding Peoplemover and we jumped on just as the clock struck midnight. You guessed it... as we passed through Space Mountain, all of the lights were on!! Got some great video, but the best is DD's face as she realizes how close all of the track is entwined.  Many wonderful Disney trips, but that experience will be hard to beat!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
FP at Toy Story Mania in DCA starts Thursday 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-at-toy-story-midway-mania-starting-thursday/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FP at Toy Story Mania in DCA starts Thursday
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-at-toy-story-midway-mania-starting-thursday/



It's a good thing we're planning on going Saturday morning! It's one of my husbands favorite rides and he'll love trying it out!

ETA: okay, actually read it and realized it's just the paper system. Interesting, as I had assumed the MaxPass would roll out with it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Longtime Disney Executive and current DCL President Karl Holz has announced his retirement. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-cruise-line-president-karl-holz-announces-retirement/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


>



Somehow this reminds me of the tv show "Lost."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo has broken ground on their major expansion project 

https://twitter.com/dmk_blog/status/849486014360023041


----------



## MermaidMommy

jlundeen said:


> I think the AP one at least has been out for awhile...I got excited because I'm waiting for a fall one...


No, the AP offer is new. The previous one only went through 6/10. The new one is for 6/11-8/31. 

Hopefully, your fall dates will be in the next one!


----------



## jlundeen

MermaidMommy said:


> No, the AP offer is new. The previous one only went through 6/10. The new one is for 6/11-8/31.
> 
> Hopefully, your fall dates will be in the next one!


Oops, yep your are right, I guess was I was remembering was the  general public RO one  that was released last week for the same dates...thanks!


----------



## Bay Max

What do you guys think is the likelihood that Maxpass will be active at Disneyland within the next couple of weeks?

I'll be there the end of the month and am hoping to use it.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> What do you guys think is the likelihood that Maxpass will be active at Disneyland within the next couple of weeks?
> 
> I'll be there the end of the month and am hoping to use it.


Well they are just activating TSMM at DCA Thursday for paper FP. There has been little to nothing said about MaxPass since it wasn't announced. I would guess we are still at least a couple weeks out. You'd think they'd announce all of the pricing options and what not before they would start it.


----------



## publix subs

i'm booked at Sapphire Falls for opening weekend of Volcano Bay and Pandora. i'm having a hard time justifying the up charge for my UOAP for that weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Fantasyland expansion


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Polite Pig opens April 10th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-springs-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo Fantasyland expansion



The facade for the Beauty and the Beast ride looks amazing. The expansion is also pretty big. I have to say, though, am I the only one who thinks it looks kind of bland? That's a problem I have with Tokyo Disneyland in general... It's not exactly the prettiest.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> The facade for the Beauty and the Beast ride looks amazing. The expansion is also pretty big. I have to say, though, am I the only one who thinks it looks kind of bland? That's a problem I have with Tokyo Disneyland in general... It's not exactly the prettiest.


No you are not the only one. Many are saying that exact thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind the Scenes: Animators Give a Sneak Peek at ‘Happily Ever After’


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
I have heard a few rumors regarding Tron in WDW but not Disneyland. Not sure I believe that part. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/rumor...ose-green-light-walt-disney-world-disneyland/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> I have heard a few rumors regarding Tron in WDW but not Disneyland. Not sure I believe that part.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/rumor...ose-green-light-walt-disney-world-disneyland/



As cool as it would be, I feel like the IP isn't strong enough to warrant it's own attraction.  Maybe if TRON: Legacy performed better I could see it.  But I don't know.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> As cool as it would be, I feel like the IP isn't strong enough to warrant it's own attraction.  Maybe if TRON: Legacy performed better I could see it.  But I don't know.


Well Tron 3 is still apparently in the works


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Well Tron 3 is still apparently in the works


??? I thought I saw this was killed.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> ??? I thought I saw this was killed.


It was then roughly a month ago, apparently Jared Leto was now in talks for a role in the film.


----------



## mikepizzo

Phicinfan said:


> ??? I thought I saw this was killed.





rteetz said:


> It was then roughly a month ago, apparently Jared Leto was now in talks for a role in the film.



And this is exactly what I mean.  If they believed in the IP, they'd be getting that movie out the studio.  I think the mere fact that it's been on and off so much shows that they are hesitant.  Would they really pump the kind of money needed into an attraction for an IP that even they don't think has strong enough legs?


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> As cool as it would be, I feel like the IP isn't strong enough to warrant it's own attraction.  Maybe if TRON: Legacy performed better I could see it.  But I don't know.



But you are now thinking like corporate Disney speak. A strong attraction should stand on it's own. If they bring that attraction as is to America it will be a humongous hit.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I agree...I don't think a strong IP always translates into a strong attraction and vice versa (Haunted Mansion/Splash Mountain). 

I think an attraction based off the Tron IP that looks like a really cool attraction (like the one in Shanghai) could draw in attendance even though the movie didn't make that much money.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> But you are now thinking like corporate Disney speak. A strong attraction should stand on it's own. If they bring that attraction as is to America it will be a humongous hit.


Tron coaster is also one of Bob Iger's favorite rides so that might have some say in it.


----------



## Phicinfan

mikepizzo said:


> And this is exactly what I mean.  If they believed in the IP, they'd be getting that movie out the studio.  I think the mere fact that it's been on and off so much shows that they are hesitant.  Would they really pump the kind of money needed into an attraction for an IP that even they don't think has strong enough legs?


Not that I disagree, but with the Disney movie slate so full, with all the animation to live action and Marvel, I wonder if that isn't part of why this keeps getting pushed back?


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> And this is exactly what I mean.  If they believed in the IP, they'd be getting that movie out the studio.  I think the mere fact that it's been on and off so much shows that they are hesitant.  Would they really pump the kind of money needed into an attraction for an IP that even they don't think has strong enough legs?



I agree but would also point at Splash Mountain. Not the strongest IP but classic ride. If the ride is cool enough, it might actually spark interest in the IP or it might just be it's so cool who cares.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney parks blog announcement on the Tokyo expansion 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...reaks-ground-on-tokyo-disneyland-development/


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> But you are now thinking like corporate Disney speak. A strong attraction should stand on it's own. If they bring that attraction as is to America it will be a humongous hit.





MissGina5 said:


> I agree but would also point at Splash Mountain. Not the strongest IP but classic ride. If the ride is cool enough, it might actually spark interest in the IP or it might just be it's so cool who cares.



I probably should have been a bit more clear.  I would love if the rumor were true.  That Tron Coaster looks pretty spectacular.  I was trying to give an analytical viewpoint into the possibility of this rumor.  Especially with the current trend of IP theme'd rides we've seen as of late.  The idea was to look at this rumor as if I were a part of Disney Corporate.  Keeping my personal excitement separate from the analytics.  Left Brain vs. Right Brain.

I completely agree with you @********** that a strong attraction could stand on it's own.  

And @MissGina5 I totally get what you're saying.  It would be great if the Tron Coaster came around and that got people re-interested in Tron.  Is that a gamble that Disney Corporate wants to take?  Who knows...would be pretty cool though!



Phicinfan said:


> Not that I disagree, but with the Disney movie slate so full, with all the animation to live action and Marvel, I wonder if that isn't part of why this keeps getting pushed back?



I didn't consider this, but TRON: Legacy came out in 2010.  The Marvel Cinematic Universe really got going in 2012.  Star Wars was purchased in 2012 and Episode VII came out in 2015.  I think if they wanted to get the sequel to TRON: Legacy done, they had their window.  Maybe in it's current state it would be difficult to find a time to release it, but back then, I don't think so.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Well they are just activating TSMM at DCA Thursday for paper FP. There has been little to nothing said about MaxPass since it wasn't announced. I would guess we are still at least a couple weeks out. You'd think they'd announce all of the pricing options and what not before they would start it.


Thanks.

I thought they already said it would be $10 per day per person.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I thought they already said it would be $10 per day per person.


They also said there would be options for AP holders and have since said nothing about that and what those options are.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Stitch's Great Escape! to resume temporary operation next week*


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> I didn't consider this, but TRON: Legacy came out in 2010.  The Marvel Cinematic Universe really got going in 2012.  Star Wars was purchased in 2012 and Episode VII came out in 2015.  I think if they wanted to get the sequel to TRON: Legacy done, they had their window.  Maybe in it's current state it would be difficult to find a time to release it, but back then, I don't think so.



has it really been since 2010. I think the IP was hurt the worst because the movie mostly sucked. (And I still wonder if they were planning the overlay at Test Track to be a Tron overlay, but pulled the plug when the movie underperformed, but left the bones of it the same.) 

I realize Disney is very IP focused right now, but the fact that they built that coaster in Shanghai says that they aren't afraid of using the IP. Everything I've seen of it looks extremely cool, it's already been designed making the cost MUCH lower than a totally new ride. (Cloning rides saves Disney probably 20-40% of the cost of a new ride.) So I wouldn't say it is impossible. 

I think the thing that makes it LEAST likely is that they would build an indoor roller coaster immediately adjacent to an indoor roller coaster.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> has it really been since 2010. I think the IP was hurt the worst because the movie mostly sucked. (And I still wonder if they were planning the overlay at Test Track to be a Tron overlay, but pulled the plug when the movie underperformed, but left the bones of it the same.)


I've heard rumors that indeed was the case.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New photopass prop opportunity

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...new-photo-prop-from-disney-photopass-service/


----------



## umichigan10

mikepizzo said:


> As cool as it would be, I feel like the IP isn't strong enough to warrant it's own attraction.  Maybe if TRON: Legacy performed better I could see it.  But I don't know.


I'm fine with it if it's a solid coaster and has good theming. It would clutter that side of the park with two roller coasters (maybe allow them government take space down and fix it up) but I would prefer a different theme. All speculation right now though


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Polite Pig Menu and pricing

http://politepig.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/politepig_menu.pdf


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Polite Pig Menu and pricing
> 
> http://politepig.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/politepig_menu.pdf



For a place called the Polite Pig they don't have much pork.


----------



## Astryd

Bay Max said:


> For a place called the Polite Pig they don't have much pork.




I noticed that also, but then got distracted by the pitchers of Old Fashioned and the Bourbon selection.


----------



## publix subs

Astryd said:


> I noticed that also, but then got distracted by the pitchers of Old Fashioned and the Bourbon selection.


that bourbon selection is great.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween and Christmas party dates released

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ty-and-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
General sales are now open for copper creek

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-for-copper-creek-villas-cabins-are-now-open/


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Stitch's Great Escape! to resume temporary operation next week*


 YAY! SO EXCITE ... er I mean boo it's a bad attraction


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween and Christmas party dates released
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ty-and-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


And so I see the speculation was correct on the MNSSHP thread (which also updated with the party dates if anyone else is interested in that thread); party starts August 25th. I doubt we'll go to the party (added expense part) but it's good to have that information concrete now instead of just guessing based on MK closing hrs on certain nights


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Tron coaster is also one of Bob Iger's favorite rides so that might have some say in it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> And so I see the speculation was correct on the MNSSHP thread (which also updated with the party dates if anyone else is interested in that thread); party starts August 25th. I doubt we'll go to the party (added expense part) but it's good to have that information concrete now instead of just guessing based on MK closing hrs on certain nights


Is it just me or do those parties keep moving up? August is definitely not Halloween season.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
The Navy Blue Angels flew over MK this morning 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s---blue-angels-flyover-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or do those parties keep moving up? August is definitely not Halloween season.


 Agreed. I originally (when I started to plan back in 2015) was trying to plan our 2017 trip to avoid Food & Wine but get to see the Halloween decorations and try to avoid MNSSHP and well look how that all ended up


----------



## BigRed98

Not sure if anyone wrote this but Jimmy Fallon ride opens today in Universal Orlando.


----------



## BRERALEX

BigRed98 said:


> Not sure if anyone wrote this but Jimmy Fallon ride opens today in Universal Orlando.



Is it going to be another Spiderman/Transformers clone?


----------



## rteetz

BRERALEX said:


> Is it going to be another Spiderman/Transformers clone?


Not quite. It's a big moving theater. Think of Soarin like movements but instead in a big room rather than a glider.


----------



## BigRed98

BRERALEX said:


> Is it going to be another Spiderman/Transformers clone?



From what it looks like on videos that I saw, the ride takes place in a big open theater and the seats move and shake a little bit. It reminds me of the old nickelodeon ride. The queue is very interactive and doesn't feel like a queue as your always constantly being entertained.


----------



## Reddog1134

BRERALEX said:


> Is it going to be another Spiderman/Transformers clone?



I hope not.  Nobody likes a Spider-Man clone.

(Raise your hand if you *got* that)


----------



## BRERALEX

BigRed98 said:


> From what it looks like on videos that I saw, the ride takes place in a big open theater and the seats move and shake a little bit. It reminds me of the old nickelodeon ride. The queue is very interactive and doesn't feel like a queue as your always constantly being entertained.



Thanks @BigRed98 and @rteetz; I could only find the queue online.


----------



## rteetz

BRERALEX said:


> Thanks @BigRed98 and @rteetz; I could only find the queue online.


Universal doesn't allow photos and video inside their attractions.


----------



## BigRed98

BRERALEX said:


> Thanks @BigRed98 and @rteetz; I could only find the queue online.



From this video 



 you get a brief preview of the theater and ride video. 
Also this is a video of the grand opening ribbon cut for Jimmy Fallon ride if anyone is interested


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

If anyone has time Jimmy Fallon has been covering his ride all week long on his show.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> From this video
> 
> 
> 
> you get a brief preview of the theater and ride video.
> Also this is a video of the grand opening ribbon cut for Jimmy Fallon ride if anyone is interested


I was soooo just about to type out about the Blake Shelton part (as it shows the ride more and a bit of the inside of the building at least) but you beat me to it!


----------



## BigRed98

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was soooo just about to type out about the Blake Shelton part (as it shows the ride more and a bit of the inside of the building at least) but you beat me to it!



Great minds think alike


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween and Christmas party dates released
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ty-and-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm



What I like is that we are there from November 4th-8th. Four nights - ZERO parties. YAY! (I don't like these parties limiting my evening plans -especially with the new nighttime show coming to MK.)


----------



## Roxyfire

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or do those parties keep moving up? August is definitely not Halloween season.



They're taking the Wal-Mart approach to the holiday season:
Step 1: Creep forward as much as possible
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Profit


----------



## dlavender

Roxyfire said:


> They're taking the Wal-Mart approach to the holiday season:
> Step 1: Creep forward as much as possible
> Step 2: ???
> Step 3: Profit



Those gnomes....


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Roxyfire said:


> They're taking the Wal-Mart approach to the holiday season:
> Step 1: Creep forward as much as possible
> Step 2: ???
> Step 3: Profit


well to be fair, Universal's HHN goes on for like 90 days or something. Great event tho.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

********** said:


> What I like is that we are there from November 4th-8th. Four nights - ZERO parties. YAY! (I don't like these parties limiting my evening plans -especially with the new nighttime show coming to MK.)


We were there the first week of MVMCP last year and they were taping for Christmas. It was awful. 4 party nights and every other night was packed with crowds for the taping. Never got to see them light the castle with the icicle lights or the projection show because they were taping in front of the castle and canceled them.

 We're AP and DVC so I feel like Disney gets a lot of our money already without having to spend hundreds more on a mediocre Christmas party. I was so disappointed in our MK time that week. Glad your timing has worked out for you!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween and Christmas party dates released
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ty-and-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm



Question: When do Christmas activities (non party) start? Such as Epcot or general MK decoration??


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Question: When do Christmas activities (non party) start? Such as Epcot or general MK decoration??


MK is the first to get any decor. 

The rest of the parks and resorts are on their own schedules. Everything will be up around Thanksgiving.


----------



## SureAsLiz

MissGina5 said:


> Question: When do Christmas activities (non party) start? Such as Epcot or general MK decoration??



Outside of MK, most of Christmas begins around/after Thanksgiving
Inside MK, decorations will go up within a couple days of the last MNSSHP.
MVMCP offerings will move to regular hours the day after the last party and run through New Years


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> MK is the first to get any decor.
> 
> The rest of the parks and resorts are on their own schedules. Everything will be up around Thanksgiving.



How utterly inconvenient. We wanted best of both worlds and do ALL the holiday things


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nine New Disney Legends to be honored during the D23 EXPO 2017 in Anaheim on July 14

Oprah Winfrey, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Stan Lee, Julie Taymor, and Other Incredible Talents to be Honored at a Special 30th Anniversary Awards Ceremony Hosted by Disney Chairman and CEO Bob Iger


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Delano Fiedler said:


> well to be fair, Universal's HHN goes on for like 90 days or something. Great event tho.


HHN=90 days??....nah it's 51 days this year for a total of 34 nights worth of the event (9/15/17-11/4/17). 2017 MNSSHP is 69 days this year (8/25/17-11/1/17) for a total of 32 party nights; 2016 MNSSHP was 60 days with a total of 29 party nights.

Both companies are looking and having been expanding their timeline for their events that seems to be a trend for sure.

*Haven't looked into MVMCP length though just comparing the Halloween events in my post*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I have started a thread but the great Don Rickles has passed at age 90.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> Question: When do Christmas activities (non party) start? Such as Epcot or general MK decoration??





rteetz said:


> MK is the first to get any decor. The rest of the parks and resorts are on their own schedules. Everything will be up around Thanksgiving.





MissGina5 said:


> How utterly inconvenient. We wanted best of both worlds and do ALL the holiday things



@rteetz isn't completely right. We went in 2013 November 9th to 18th. At the start of this trip, a lot of the resort decorations, as well as much of the park decorations were up. Most places have their decorations up by November 10th. The castle lighting ceremony was already going on. Of course, DHS and DAK have gotten rid of almost all of their (limited) Christmas highlights (Osborne Lights, Jingle Jungle parade) but they would run them before Thanksgiving also.  The one park that "holds off" is Epcot - they usually don't decorate and have everything up until right before Thanksgiving, and Candlelight Processional doesn't start until Thanksgiving.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> @rteetz isn't completely right. We went in 2013 November 9th to 18th. At the start of this trip, a lot of the resort decorations, as well as much of the park decorations were up. Most places have their decorations up by November 10th. The castle lighting ceremony was already going on. Of course, DHS and DAK have gotten rid of almost all of their (limited) Christmas highlights (Osborne Lights, Jingle Jungle parade) but they would run them before Thanksgiving also.  The one park that "holds off" is Epcot - they usually don't decorate and have everything up until right before Thanksgiving, and Candlelight Processional doesn't start until Thanksgiving.


It all depends on the resort really. Everything should be up by Thanksgiving though.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> HHN=90 days??....nah it's 51 days this year for a total of 34 nights worth of the event (9/15/17-11/4/17). 2017 MNSSHP is 69 days this year (8/25/17-11/1/17) for a total of 32 party nights; 2016 MNSSHP was 60 days with a total of 29 party nights.
> 
> Both companies are looking and having been expanding their timeline for their events that seems to be a trend for sure.
> 
> *Haven't looked into MVMCP length though just comparing the Halloween events in my post*



Agree they've extended both parties singificantly over the last few years. MVMCP can't really extend because they can't start until after the Halloween Party. This year they start on the 8th, which I think is slightly earlier than they used to, but only by a few days. These are such massive moneymakers I am sure they are constantly looking to maximize the parties without pissing off people that want to stay in the park past 7 PM without them.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> It all depends on the resort really. Everything should be up by Thanksgiving though.



Right but many will be up at least a week before Thanksgiving. I know the Gingerbread house at GF was up during our trip.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Right but many will be up at least a week before Thanksgiving. I know the Gingerbread house at GF was up during our trip.


Thank you that's helpful. It still sucks though I really wanna do the Epcot Christmas stuff (especially see the Italy pavillion) but my sister wants to do MNSSHP so we will see what my best friend and tie breaker says haha


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DCA and DHS will have Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell No Tales previews

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ates-of-the-caribbean-dead-men-tell-no-tales/


----------



## justreading

BuzzyBelle said:


> We were there the first week of MVMCP last year and they were taping for Christmas. It was awful. 4 party nights and every other night was packed with crowds for the taping. Never got to see them light the castle with the icicle lights or the projection show because they were taping in front of the castle and canceled them.
> 
> We're AP and DVC so I feel like Disney gets a lot of our money already without having to spend hundreds more on a mediocre Christmas party. I was so disappointed in our MK time that week. Glad your timing has worked out for you!



I agree.  I did not expect Christmas Parade taping to begin during the first full week of November last year!  Sure hope that doesn't happen again this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Nine New Disney Legends to be honored during the D23 EXPO 2017 in Anaheim on July 14
> 
> Oprah Winfrey, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Stan Lee, Julie Taymor, and Other Incredible Talents to be Honored at a Special 30th Anniversary Awards Ceremony Hosted by Disney Chairman and CEO Bob Iger



Clearly I am drawing a blank but what major connection/contribution to Disney does Oprah have?


----------



## Bay Max

Astryd said:


> I noticed that also, but then got distracted by the pitchers of Old Fashioned and the Bourbon selection.



Will you marry me?


----------



## danikoski

MissGina5 said:


> How utterly inconvenient. We wanted best of both worlds and do ALL the holiday things



When we were there in 2013, a lot of the park decorations went up the week of Veterans Day. Like Food and Wine in Epcot ended on Sunday and Christmas decorations were up by Wednesday. I know because I have pics of all the trees at the different parks.

Resort decorations don't go up until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly I am drawing a blank but what major connection/contribution to Disney does Oprah have?


She is about to be in Wrinkle in Time, Eudora in Princess and the Frog, and ABC had something to do with her show once upon a time at one point so...  I suppose that's enough for someone who is already OPRAH


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly I am drawing a blank but what major connection/contribution to Disney does Oprah have?


Oprah's show aired mainly on ABC network stations. 

She voiced a character in Princess and the Frog, and she has a role in Disney's upcoming film, A Wrinkle in Time. 

That's all I got...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Oprah's show aired mainly on ABC network stations.
> 
> She voiced a character in Princess and the Frog, and she has a role in Disney's upcoming film, A Wrinkle in Time.
> 
> That's all I got...





MissGina5 said:


> She is about to be in Wrinkle in Time, Eudora in Princess and the Frog, and ABC had something to do with her show once upon a time at one point so...  I suppose that's enough for someone who is already OPRAH



Don't get me wrong, Oprah is pretty impressive but I don't really associate "Disney" with her


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> Don't get me wrong, Oprah is pretty impressive but I don't really associate "Disney" with her



This is the description given to Oprah for the award:



> *OPRAH WINFREY* is a renowned award-winning producer, actress, talk show host, and philanthropist. For 25 years she was the host of the award-winning talk show _The Oprah Winfrey Show_, which ran for 25 seasons on hundreds of stations domestically and in more than 100 countries around the world. Oprah is also an Academy Award®-nominated actress for her role in Steven Spielberg’s 1985 hit _The Color Purple_. In 1998, she starred in _Beloved_ for Disney’s Touchstone Pictures, a film that she also produced. Oprah also produced and starred in ABC’s 1989 limited series _The Women of Brewster Place,_ and would go on to produce many films for ABC, including _Tuesdays with Morrie, Before Women Had Wings, _and _Their Eyes Were Watching God_ under the “Oprah Winfrey Presents” banner. She performed as Eudora in Disney’s _The Princess and the Frog_ in 2009 and will co-star as Mrs. Which in Disney’s 2018 film _A Wrinkle in Time._



Still a bit of a thin connection.


----------



## Redcon1

As it is with Carrie Fish, Mark Hamill and Stan Lee.

Just because Disney bought their properties shouldn't make them a legend. If that's the case, I bought an awful lot of movie tickets for their films. Could I be a Disney Legend too?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly I am drawing a blank but what major connection/contribution to Disney does Oprah have?



I think Disney plays fast and loose with these legends. As much as I love them, Stan Lee and Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher aren't really Disney. Disney owns them now, yes, but when they were at their creative best and developing their stars they weren't Disney. Just like at the last D23 Susan Lucci the soap star was inducted. It's all really about media attention and publicity and such, though occasionally there are what I would consider to be true Disney stars thrown in there.


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> As it is with Carrie Fish, Mark Hamill and Stan Lee.
> 
> Just because Disney bought their properties shouldn't make them a legend. If that's the case, I bought an awful lot of movie tickets for their films. Could I be a Disney Legend too?


Star Wars attractions were in the parks long before Disney bought Lucasfilm. As for Stan Lee you might have a point but all of these people now have a history with the Walt Disney Company.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think Disney plays fast and loose with these legends. As much as I love them, Stan Lee and Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher aren't really Disney. Disney owns them now, yes, but when they were at their creative best and developing their stars they weren't Disney. Just like at the last D23 Susan Lucci the soap star was inducted. It's all really about media attention and publicity and such, though occasionally there are what I would consider to be true Disney stars thrown in there.


To me Susan Lucci makes sense though. All My Children was an ABC show for decades. Disney has owned ABC for decades now. At some point these people become part of the company. If you think it should stay true to Disney then really it should only be Disney animators, voice actors, live action actors and Imagineers for Disney Studio films and nothing else.


----------



## DrunkJam

********** said:


> What I like is that we are there from November 4th-8th. Four nights - ZERO parties. YAY! (I don't like these parties limiting my evening plans -especially with the new nighttime show coming to MK.)


Honestly, It's annoyed me a little bit, we are there 13-23 december. 6 of those ten nights are party nights! I *might* book one, but...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

The disney legend thing is just self promotion and they have cheapened it.  It's not worth paying attention to anymore...frankly.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> Honestly, It's annoyed me a little bit, we are there 13-23 december. 6 of those ten nights are party nights! I *might* book one, but...



Don't...it's a ripoff


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> What I like is that we are there from November 4th-8th. Four nights - ZERO parties. YAY! (I don't like these parties limiting my evening plans -especially with the new nighttime show coming to MK.)



That's jersey week, kid....

...did you hit your head before you booked?


----------



## DrunkJam

lockedoutlogic said:


> Don't...it's a ripoff


Hmm, I wondered. Cos, it does look like it is crowded,  and basically just some extra characters, and cookies.


----------



## rteetz

DrunkJam said:


> Hmm, I wondered. Cos, it does look like it is crowded,  and basically just some extra characters, and cookies.


And fireworks and a parade that has been the same for decades.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> Hmm, I wondered. Cos, it does look like it is crowded,  and basically just some extra characters, and cookies.



It's oversold and double the price it was about 9 years ago...so there's that.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's oversold and double the price it was about 9 years ago...so there's that.


That said I have never done it and would do it once just to experience it and say I have done it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Blue Angels flew over Magic Kingdom this morning. 

U.S. Navy Blue Angels Perform ‘Magical’ Flyovers at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## Indybill

*NEWS*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...c-kingdom-fireworks-fight-20170406-story.html


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...c-kingdom-fireworks-fight-20170406-story.html


I heard about this. That's somethin for sure....


----------



## DrunkJam

OK, we can compromise, watch the fireworks from the hotel, and see the regular ones in the park on one of the nights there is no party. We're not regulars. My kids won't know which characters are rare, or how different the fireworks are, or any of that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> That said I have never done it and would do it once just to experience it and say I have done it.



It might be worth it to do it once...but I'd bet the house you'd be overall unimpressed/take it or leave it.


----------



## DrunkJam

rteetz said:


> That said I have never done it and would do it once just to experience it and say I have done it.


Yeah, I was thinking that, but, it's hard work justifying, when the trip doesn't really need more money thrown at it for my kids to remember it forever.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> It might be worth it to do it once...but I'd bet the house you'd be overall unimpressed/take it or leave it.


I have heard better things about the Halloween party than the Christmas party so I think I would try that one first.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I have heard better things about the Halloween party than the Christmas party so I think I would try that one first.



I would agree with that...though the Halloween party is pretty uncomfortable these days.

I still have cold sweats about the Disneyland one...worst park experience ever.


----------



## DrunkJam

rteetz said:


> I have heard better things about the Halloween party than the Christmas party so I think I would try that one first.


Yeah, we totally should have tried that one when we got married at the YC in Oct 2010. Ah well.


----------



## Indybill

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...c-kingdom-fireworks-fight-20170406-story.html



rteetz said:


> I heard about this. That's somethin for sure....



I am wondering if someone got video and sound. With all the people around/behind them getting ready to record Wishes, surely someone got it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> Yeah, we totally should have tried that one when we got married at the YC in Oct 2010. Ah well.



At the gazebo with the bathing suits drying on the balconies overhead?


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I have heard better things about the Halloween party than the Christmas party so I think I would try that one first.



We did the Christmas Party in 2013...I'm not sure I'd do it again. Riding the rides was fun and the shows were nice, but the hub was packed. Like packed sardines. The whole reason my mom and I did the Fireworks Dessert Party in Feb this year was because of that experience of the packed hub. She didn't want to have that experience again.

I'd try the Halloween Party though...I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> That said I have never done it and would do it once just to experience it and say I have done it.


Would you say MNSSHP is better? is it worth it to wait for the Epcot stuff or should I plan to do halloween still and just MK decor?

EDIT:: ok just saw the 1000000 posts that answered this nevermind! I really enjoyed MNSS last year though for what its worth for anyone!


----------



## DrunkJam

lockedoutlogic said:


> At the gazebo with the bathing suits drying on the balconies overhead?


LOL, yes, I guess. They rattled through the whole thing super fast, so it was hard to pay attention to everything. (i was annoyed with myself for caring what the violinist played, I hardly heard him. And every time I got a glass of wine in my hand I had another thing to do and it was whisked away)
Still, it was a really fun day for our son and our guests - most of whom were under 12 (why else get married at Disney other than to avoid a 4 yr old having to sit through all that droning on in church?) who got to hang out with Mickey and Donald and eat cake in the sun. AND I literally had to do nothing but turn up which saved a LOAD of hassle.


----------



## MissGina5

DrunkJam said:


> LOL, yes, I guess. They rattled through the whole thing super fast, so it was hard to pay attention to everything. (i was annoyed with myself for caring what the violinist played, I hardly heard him. And every time I got a glass of wine in my hand I had another thing to do and it was whisked away)
> Still, it was a really fun day for our son and our guests - most of whom were under 12 (why else get married at Disney other than to avoid a 4 yr old having to sit through all that droning on in church?) who got to hang out with Mickey and Donald and eat cake in the sun. AND I literally had to do nothing but turn up which saved a LOAD of hassle.




Ok I lied im curious comparing MNSS vs Epcot Christmas. Thoughts? For my "family" it's looking like either Oct 28-Nov3  or Nov25-Dec1


----------



## Astryd

Bay Max said:


> Will you marry me?



Not sure my Husband would approve, but I'll share a pitcher with you!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> LOL, yes, I guess. They rattled through the whole thing super fast, so it was hard to pay attention to everything. (i was annoyed with myself for caring what the violinist played, I hardly heard him. And every time I got a glass of wine in my hand I had another thing to do and it was whisked away)
> Still, it was a really fun day for our son and our guests - most of whom were under 12 (why else get married at Disney other than to avoid a 4 yr old having to sit through all that droning on in church?) who got to hang out with Mickey and Donald and eat cake in the sun. AND I literally had to do nothing but turn up which saved a LOAD of hassle.



Preaching to the choir...been there, done that.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Oprah Winfrey, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Stan Lee, *Julie Taymor*, and Other Incredible Talents to be Honored at a Special 30th Anniversary Awards Ceremony Hosted by Disney Chairman and CEO Bob Iger



For anyone unfamiliar with the name, Julie Taymor directed the Broadway version of The Lion King.  She also co-created the costumes and puppetry.  She won Tony Awards for each of those accomplishments.

Ms. Taymor and the rest of The Lion King creative team stayed at the hotel in which I worked in Minneapolis for several months way back in the 90s.  Minneapolis was the location for the pre-Broadway run of the musical.  I spoke with her briefly on a number of occasions.  She was odd but polite.  It was clear that she was under enormous pressure so everyone on the staff tried to accommodate her requests.

During previews, Disney Theatrical gave the hotel lots of free tickets to the show.  I was fortunate to see it 4 or 5 times.  It changed drastically over the weeks.  The first time I saw it, I had to have been 3 hours long and not very good.  It improved significantly by the last viewing, which had me a few rows behind Michael Eisner.

As musicals go, I think it's only above average.  It's mostly style over substance.  But, every ounce of that style is due to Julie Taymor's brilliance.  Her post Lion King career hasn't had some high-profile failures (namely Spider-Man: Turn Off the Dark).  But she certainly deserves a spot as a Disney Legend.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

writerguyfl said:


> For anyone unfamiliar with the name, Julie Taymor directed the Broadway version of The Lion King.  She also co-created the costumes and puppetry.  She won Tony Awards for each of those accomplishments.
> 
> Ms. Taymor and the rest of The Lion King creative team stayed at the hotel in which I worked in Minneapolis for several months way back in the 90s.  Minneapolis was the location for the pre-Broadway run of the musical.  I spoke with her briefly on a number of occasions.  She was odd but polite.  It was clear that she was under enormous pressure so everyone on the staff tried to accommodate her requests.
> 
> During previews, Disney Theatrical gave the hotel lots of free tickets to the show.  I was fortunate to see it 4 or 5 times.  It changed drastically over the weeks.  The first time I saw it, I had to have been 3 hours long and not very good.  It improved significantly by the last viewing, which had me a few rows behind Michael Eisner.
> 
> As musicals go, I think it's only above average.  It's mostly style over substance.  But, every ounce of that style is due to Julie Taymor's brilliance.  Her post Lion King career hasn't had some high-profile failures (namely Spider-Man: Turn Off the Dark).  But she certainly deserves a spot as a Disney Legend.


The Lion King is probably my favorite Disney Theatrical Musical. I have seen it 5 times, and it is coming to the city I live at next year! I already have the dates it is here on my calendar. I also think the Lion King put Disney Theatrical on the map. Yes, I know they had success with Beauty and the Beast, but the Lion King went to a whole other level in my opinion. I'm also going to D23, so I'm hoping to see her in person.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Preview event for The Polite Pig

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/revie...rst-tastes-sips-disney-springs-newest-eatery/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## soniam

********** said:


> What I like is that we are there from November 4th-8th. Four nights - ZERO parties. YAY! (I don't like these parties limiting my evening plans -especially with the new nighttime show coming to MK.)



We will be there 11/1-7 for the Wine & Dine and will just miss the xmas ( We have never had a chance to do one. I was really hoping we might get a chance, but I knew it would be pretty close to Halloween. I don't know if I can bring myself to do the Halloween one one on 11/1, the day after Halloween, but I may have to settle.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Tokyo is getting a new Christmas nighttime show. They are also bidding farewell to Once Upon a Time.

http://tdrexplorer.com/new-nighttime-entertainment-coming-to-tokyo-disneyland-for-christmas-2017/


----------



## beer dave

publix subs said:


> that bourbon selection is great.



Yeah-- pork schmork...


----------



## beer dave

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or do those parties keep moving up? August is definitely not Halloween season.


No kidding---- I guess they couldn't sell a labor day picnic after hours event....Or back to school magic.... Line up to get your complimentary no.2 pencil and a ruler smack on the hand if you try to get two...


----------



## beer dave

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Agreed. I originally (when I started to plan back in 2015) was trying to plan our 2017 trip to avoid Food & Wine but get to see the Halloween decorations and try to avoid MNSSHP and well look how that all ended up


They removed all of the dead spots... or attempted too.  eventually they will come back out of complacency.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Not quite. It's a big moving theater. Think of Soarin like movements but instead in a big room rather than a glider.


Oh so like honey I shrunk the budget?


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Tokyo is getting a new Christmas nighttime show. They are also bidding farewell to Once Upon a Time.
> 
> http://tdrexplorer.com/new-nighttime-entertainment-coming-to-tokyo-disneyland-for-christmas-2017/



Wonder if this has been planned for a long time or if this is a reaction to the attendance drop/Universal rise.


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Wonder if this has been planned for a long time or if this is a reaction to the attendance drop/Universal rise.


I'm guessing the Christmas show was at least planned. They haven't announced anything to replace Once Upona time though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Wait...what?  Halloween in august?  Is that an April fools joke?


----------



## MommaBerd

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wait...what?  Halloween in august?  Is that an April fools joke?



Well, as someone else pointed out, if Walmart can do it, then so can Disney! (And I HATE the holiday creep!!!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the staging for the live TV show filming at The Magic Kingdom

PHOTOS - Live TV show filming on Main Street U.S.A. this weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Jungle Cruise movie with Dwayne The Rock Johnson is a go

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/dwayne-johnsons-jungle-cruise-is-a-go-at-disney-991947


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Jungle Cruise movie with Dwayne The Rock Johnson is a go
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/dwayne-johnsons-jungle-cruise-is-a-go-at-disney-991947



assuming they get the humor right and keep / reference the puns, and maybe have some tie-ins to the S.E.A. like the Skipper's Canteen does this could be tremendous


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> assuming they get the humor right and keep / reference the puns, and maybe have some tie-ins to the S.E.A. like the Skipper's Canteen does this could be tremendous


Agreed, however someone pointed out elsewhere that I hope a Dwayne Johnson AA doesn't appear in the Jungle Cruise if the movie is a success.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Agreed, however someone pointed out elsewhere that I hope a Dwayne Johnson AA doesn't appear in the Jungle Cruise if the movie is a success.




Agreed, although I am already thinking of the puns
- you will notice that we are now in-between a rock and a Rock
- If you enjoyed that joke, well, You're Welcome!
- After your cruise, I suggest you visit the skipper's canteen - if you can smell .... what the cast members ... are cookin'!


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The Goofy Movie debuted in 1995!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Agreed, although I am already thinking of the puns
> - you will notice that we are now in-between a rock and a Rock
> - If you enjoyed that joke, well, You're Welcome!
> - After your cruise, I suggest you visit the skipper's canteen - if you can smell .... what the cast members ... are cookin'!



*i legit died at the last one! hahahaha*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Enchanted Evening vacation packages include romance or honeymoon MagicBands*


----------



## rteetz

*News

MagicBand 2 version of Darth Vader now at DisneyStore.com*


----------



## RhodyOrange

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Lion King is probably my favorite Disney Theatrical Musical. I have seen it 5 times, and it is coming to the city I live at next year! I already have the dates it is here on my calendar. I also think the Lion King put Disney Theatrical on the map. Yes, I know they had success with Beauty and the Beast, but the Lion King went to a whole other level in my opinion. I'm also going to D23, so I'm hoping to see her in person.



Ironically, despite being a fan of both the Lion King and the theater in general I've never seen this play, but I have given tickets to it as a gift on 3 separate occasions lol.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Agreed, however someone pointed out elsewhere that I hope a Dwayne Johnson AA doesn't appear in the Jungle Cruise if the movie is a success.



If it fits in with the theme, gets it's own punny joke from the skippers, and is appropriate based on the movie, why not? Pirates is an amazing integration. Frozen is a crappy take over. So long as it is the former, and not the latter, I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> If it fits in with the theme, gets it's own punny joke from the skippers, and is appropriate based on the movie, why not? Pirates is an amazing integration. Frozen is a crappy take over. So long as it is the former, and not the latter, I wouldn't have a problem with it.


Some would debate the Pirates integration. I frankly don't remember what it was like pre-Johnny Depp. Not every ride needs a movie tie in though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Legend Andreas Deja is getting a temporary exhibit at the Walt Disney Family Museum. 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ibit-walt-disney-family-museum-san-francisco/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai is a success

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ubs-d...wMwBHJlZ2lvbgNVUwRzeW1ib2wDRElT?.tsrc=applewf


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Star Wars Update

http://micechat.com/156695-star-wars-land-news-leia-legend/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDWNT is claiming that Disney is adding projectors to the backside of the Tree of Life for projections. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/photo...tion-show-expanding-back-animal-kingdom-icon/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Some would debate the Pirates integration. I frankly don't remember what it was like pre-Johnny Depp. Not every ride needs a movie tie in though.



No. It doesn't. But if you go to the trouble of making a good movie based on the ride (not Haunted House. Uggh) I don't mind a bit of a tie in. But if you are gong to have rides with character tie-ins, MK is a good place to have them in my opinion.

As for pre-movie Pirates there was nothing wrong with it. Just as there is nothing wrong with the Jungle Cruise. But the integration was good. Most of the original ride and animatronics stayed and the integration was just some fun enhancements that brought in a smattering of the main character and shifted the scenery slightly so it could fit in, sort of, with the movie storyline.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai is a success
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ubs-d...wMwBHJlZ2lvbgNVUwRzeW1ib2wDRElT?.tsrc=applewf


I guess I had the wrong idea, I thought Shangai was doing so-so


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT is claiming that Disney is adding projectors to the backside of the Tree of Life for projections.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/photo...tion-show-expanding-back-animal-kingdom-icon/



I approve.  The area in front of the tree could get very crowded at night with people watching.


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I approve.  The area in front of the tree could get very crowded at night with people watching.



Agreed, though I'd be concerned with the path from Africa to Asia bottlenecking up if people just stop when the projections begin.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> I guess I had the wrong idea, I thought Shangai was doing so-so


It depends on who you talk to


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I approve.  The area in front of the tree could get very crowded at night with people watching.





Irish_Mike said:


> Agreed, though I'd be concerned with the path from Africa to Asia bottlenecking up if people just stop when the projections begin.



With that said. The intention for this show was never to have people standing and waiting for spots to view it. It doesn't have a set schedule because of that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> With that said. The intention for this show was never to have people standing and waiting for spots to view it. It doesn't have a set schedule because of that.



True, but then again, AK was never supposed to have signage in the parks so people could explore and stumble upon things themselves. 

Intentions don't matter if people are still lining up to see it. I can't really blame them either, I think the animal projections are great and I wouldn't want to miss it. I understand what they're going for with the randomness of it...but if people spend all that money and vacation time traveling they want to see what is offered.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> With that said. The intention for this show was never to have people standing and waiting for spots to view it. It doesn't have a set schedule because of that.



Oh I know - my concern is that once the show starts, guests are simply going to stop where they are on the path to watch - and unlike the front of the park, there's not an easy way to move around onlookers (Outside of opening the Harambe bypass).

I'm sure Disney will find a way around this (Having Cast Members encourage people who want to watch to move to one side, or opening the bypass for example), but just an observation of mine.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> True, but then again, AK was never supposed to have signage in the parks so people could explore and stumble upon things themselves.
> 
> Intentions don't matter if people are still lining up to see it. I can't really blame them either, I think the animal projections are great and I wouldn't want to miss it. I understand what they're going for with the randomness of it...but if people spend all that money and vacation time traveling they want to see what is offered.


Which we will see the no signage in Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Large brush fire near Disney

http://www.wesh.com/article/brush-fire-burns-near-apartment-complex-off-i-drive/9246363


----------



## a4matte

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wait...what?  Halloween in august?  Is that an April fools joke?





MommaBerd said:


> Well, as someone else pointed out, if Walmart can do it, then so can Disney! (And I HATE the holiday creep!!!)



I design the packaging, displays, and advertising for seasonal themed candy. I'm dealing with this stuff year-round, 1 sometimes 2 years in advance.
The last bits of Halloween are being wrapped up and Christmas is in full swing.
I don't want to hear anyone complain about holidays.


----------



## MissGina5

a4matte said:


> I design the packaging, displays, and advertising for seasonal themed candy. I'm dealing with this stuff year-round, 1 sometimes 2 years in advance.
> The last bits of Halloween are being wrapped up and Christmas is in full swing.
> I don't want to hear anyone complain about holidays.


wait ok how do you get a job doing that?! how fun!!!!


----------



## a4matte

MissGina5 said:


> wait ok how do you get a job doing that?! how fun!!!!


Got hired at an agency out of college. One of their major clients is one of the largest candy companies in the world.
Did work for our Pharma clients for a little, got put on a few jobs doing the consumer products side and did them well.
Been doing it since. It's not always as fun as it sounds (Easter ssuucckkss. Halloween and Christmas are the two I have the most influence over), but it is cool to see that there are people out there that collect the packaging I work on and a lot of it is sold world wide.

(I'm gonna get yelled at for going off topic )


----------



## Moliphino

jknezek said:


> As for pre-movie Pirates there was nothing wrong with it. Just as there is nothing wrong with the Jungle Cruise. But the integration was good. Most of the original ride and animatronics stayed and the integration was just some fun enhancements that brought in a smattering of the main character and shifted the scenery slightly so it could fit in, sort of, with the movie storyline.



I miss the original end scene with the guys tied up in the treasure room. Aside from that they've mostly been subtle changes and additions.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dumbo 45th Magicband

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...-celebration-limited-edition-dumbo-magicband/

Stop coming out with things I want!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo 45th Magicband
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...-celebration-limited-edition-dumbo-magicband/
> 
> Stop coming out with things I want!


AAAAAHHHHHHHGGGGGGG!!!!   Dang - I have a dozen MBs now, do I really NEEEEEEED a Dumbo one??????   I MIGHT!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHGGGGGGG!!!!   Dang - I have a dozen MBs now, do I really NEEEEEEED a Dumbo one??????   I MIGHT!!!!!


I have the small world one and haunted mansion one... this one is calling to me too.


----------



## HFP Travel

rteetz said:


> I have the small world one and haunted mansion one... this one is calling to me too.



Do you know if they plan to release a band for every ride that was in operation on opening day?


----------



## SureAsLiz

HFP Travel said:


> Do you know if they plan to release a band for every ride that was in operation on opening day?



I would think they are only releasing them for a year since they are 45th bands
This is #4 in the set (45th/blue, Small World/yellow, Mansion/purple, Dumbo/red) so I imagine they are just going with a few of the iconic ones. Maybe one on each color of band


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have the small world one and haunted mansion one... this one is calling to me too.



♪ ♫ ♪ See the forty-fifth anniversary dumbo band? It calls me
And my wallet know, how far I'll go
If the small world and haunted mansion ones aren't enough to satisfy me
One day I'll know, if I go there's just no telling how many band's I'll need ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## HFP Travel

SureAsLiz said:


> I would think they are only releasing them for a year since they are 45th bands
> This is #4 in the set (45th/blue, Small World/yellow, Mansion/purple, Dumbo/red) so I imagine they are just going with a few of the iconic ones. Maybe one on each color of band



I would imagine BTMR and Space Mountain are next. I think they'll do a band for all the main rides since they seem to have a connecting artistic theme for all the 45th merch. 

I can easily see Disney producing these bands all over again in a different artistic style for the 50th


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ♪ ♫ ♪ See the forty-fifth anniversary dumbo band? It calls me
> And my wallet know, how far I'll go
> If the small world and haunted mansion ones aren't enough to satisfy me
> One day I'll know, if I go there's just no telling how many band's I'll need ♪ ♫ ♪


You are not helping Phil!


----------



## SureAsLiz

HFP Travel said:


> I would imagine BTMR and Space Mountain are next. I think they'll do a band for all the main rides since they seem to have a connecting artistic theme for all the 45th merch.
> 
> I can easily see Disney producing these bands all over again in a different artistic style for the 50th



I actually forgot about the 45th artwork... Probably a band for each of the featured attractions

Small World
Mansion
Dumbo
Pirates
Splash
Mine Train
Tiki Room
Space Mountain


----------



## rteetz

HFP Travel said:


> I would imagine BTMR and Space Mountain are next. I think they'll do a band for all the main rides since they seem to have a connecting artistic theme for all the 45th merch.
> 
> I can easily see Disney producing these bands all over again in a different artistic style for the 50th


Space Mountain was not an opening day ride though.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> I actually forgot about the 45th artwork... Probably a band for each of the featured attractions
> 
> Small World
> Mansion
> Pirates
> Dumbo
> Splash
> Mine Train
> Tiki Room
> Space Mountain
> 
> View attachment 229965


Well if a Pirates one comes out I am going to need it.


----------



## HFP Travel

rteetz said:


> Space Mountain was not an opening day ride though.



Oh yeah, that's right. Points to you sir


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo 45th Magicband
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...-celebration-limited-edition-dumbo-magicband/
> 
> Stop coming out with things I want!



heading there four weeks from today, this cute thing here may make a small dent in my wallet....


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Well if a Pirates one comes out I am going to need it.


I don't think pirates was opening day either.....


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Enchanted Evening vacation packages include romance or honeymoon MagicBands*



Personally I love THIS! The bands are so cute.  I wonder why it's such a limited offering? 

The cynical side of me bets the "special treat" is a button!


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> I don't think pirates was opening day either.....


Lol no it wasn't but neither was Mine Train and it's in the 45th merch.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet the heroes of GOTG Mission Breakout! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/


----------



## mikeamizzle

Any thoughts on how Mission Breakout is looking? The tarp is mostly off and I am a bit underwhelmed to say the least. I'll be in DCA/Disneyland for ~3 days in two weeks and will take some pictures and provide some first hand impressions then.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Any thoughts on how Mission Breakout is looking? The tarp is mostly off and I am a bit underwhelmed to say the least. I'll be in DCA/Disneyland for ~3 days in two weeks and will take some pictures and provide some first hand impressions then.


I've never been out west but I would be ok with it if it was a new attraction. The fact it took over something iconic is a little sad. It also doesn't offer the best views from other areas of the park. I'm sure it will be decent but I think there are other things they could've done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> Any thoughts on how Mission Breakout is looking? The tarp is mostly off and I am a bit underwhelmed to say the least. I'll be in DCA/Disneyland for ~3 days in two weeks and will take some pictures and provide some first hand impressions then.



Personally I think it looks a bit awkward right now but I think when they complete the entire Marvel area that it is a part of and get theming lights and stuff going it should all look pretty good


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mikeamizzle said:


> Any thoughts on how Mission Breakout is looking? The tarp is mostly off and I am a bit underwhelmed to say the least. I'll be in DCA/Disneyland for ~3 days in two weeks and will take some pictures and provide some first hand impressions then.



I'm pretty excited for it. 

I know a lot of people don't seem to like the pipes...but the pipes don't really concern me. Lots of attractions don't really look great on the outside. I'm excited to see what they did with the inside and the new pre-show.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Personally I think it looks a bit awkward right now but I think when they complete the entire Marvel area that it is a part of and get theming lights and stuff going it should all look pretty good


Yeah that I'll agree with. Right now it sticks out like a sore thumb in Hollywoodland.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Agreed with pretty much everything you all said, especially about how it will look from the rest of the park (and from Disneyland park as well). It will definitely be interesting to see what they do to the interior of the ride/queue.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I've got to say, I don't like the look of it in person. ToT used to have kind of an impressive feel when you would walk up to this and this just kinda feels out of place. I'm trying so hard to like it but I just don't.... Part of it is the atmosphere of Disney parks. There's a huge emphasis on keeping things looking clean and well-maintained and not seeing "backstage" areas. So to see "pipes" openly exposed on the side of a building is kind of jarring. It doesn't go well with the rest of the park, where you wouldn't ever see something like that.

That being said, I'm sure it'll fit in more once more Marvel stuff pops up around it but it also makes me very worried. I currently LOVE the look of Hollywood Boulevard, but I know not everyone does and Marvel is more appealing. I hope they at least keep Off the Page and the Disney Animation Building. I could live with everything else in Hollywoodland changing as long as they leave that whole connected building alone.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Just saw this on CNN Money, didn't see it in a quick scan of the thread

Disney is seeking a patent for a 'humanoid robot' that can play a character. 

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/07/tec...d-soft-robot1218AMVODtopPhoto&linkId=36315634


----------



## Irish_Mike

Epcot is introducing a refillable souvenir wine glass that can be refilled at several locations across World Showcase

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/epcot...e-world-showcase-souvenir-wine-glass-weekend/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai is a success
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ubs-d...wMwBHJlZ2lvbgNVUwRzeW1ib2wDRElT?.tsrc=applewf



That's interesting. I think the resort has been doing well financially speaking, but it has struggled to understand the Chinese market. Most of the issues I've heard about involve queue jumping, using green areas as toilets, very few attractions for too many people, expensive food and fake merchandise being sold inside the park, most of which are security issues they should be able to handle with a little bit more experience and time.

I do wonder if the company is already making plans for their next international resort. My bets are with the Latin American market.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Irish_Mike said:


> Epcot is introducing a refillable souvenir wine glass that can be refilled at several locations across World Showcase
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/epcot...e-world-showcase-souvenir-wine-glass-weekend/



If only the souvenir yard glass is next.....


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> That's interesting. I think the resort has been doing well financially speaking, but it has struggled to understand the Chinese market. Most of the issues I've heard about involve queue jumping, using green areas as toilets, very few attractions for too many people, expensive food and fake merchandise being sold inside the park, most of which are security issues they should be able to handle with a little bit more experience and time.
> 
> I do wonder if the company is already making plans for their next international resort. My bets are with the Latin American market.


Bingo. The Chinese haven't been great with th Disney product but financially the park is doing fine. It does get pretty slow during the week and then weekends it's busy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> Epcot is introducing a refillable souvenir wine glass that can be refilled at several locations across World Showcase
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/epcot...e-world-showcase-souvenir-wine-glass-weekend/



Interesting that the angle appears to be that of you helping to reduce the amount of plastic used/souvenir- not cost savings on refills as there is no price reductions on pours


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that the angle appears to be that of you helping to reduce the amount of plastic used/souvenir- not cost savings on refills as there is no price reductions on pours


Kind of a sneaky way to get you to buy a souvenir glass....if there was even a tiny discount on refills, that would probably really encourage people to do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Kind of a sneaky way to get you to buy a souvenir glass....if there was even a tiny discount on refills, that would probably really encourage people to do it.



I ask wondering if perhaps the pours would be more ... like they do on the cruise ships with the refillable glass - the cost per refill is the same but you get more volume per refill


----------



## TwoMisfits

It's a way for Disney to get even more money from you.  The cup they sell you costs them under $1, they now no longer need to pay for all the disposable cups they would have had to give you for their wine, and they probably even get you to order more b/c you have the cup already.

They didn't do this for the environment - they did it, first and foremost, for their pockets...although what guest without a bag is gonna wanna carry this cup on Test Track?  Isn't the joy tossing the cup after you finish so you don't have to carry a dirty cup around all day?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a way for Disney to get even more money from you.  The cup they sell you costs them under $1, they now no longer need to pay for all the disposable cups they would have had to give you for their wine, and they probably even get you to order more b/c you have the cup already.
> 
> They didn't do this for the environment - they did it, first and foremost, for their pockets...although what guest without a bag is gonna wanna carry this cup on Test Track?  Isn't the joy tossing the cup after you finish so you don't have to carry a dirty cup around all day?



Oh, I know they did it for the money - but found it interesting that what they were promoting in the advertising for it was the environmental aspect over promoting drinking more


----------



## cmash95

Irish_Mike said:


> Just saw this on CNN Money, didn't see it in a quick scan of the thread
> 
> Disney is seeking a patent for a 'humanoid robot' that can play a character.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/07/tec...d-soft-robot1218AMVODtopPhoto&linkId=36315634


automation means you dont need to pay entertainment people so it will save money, I can see these replacing costumed characters like mickey, minnie, goofy etc. but not face characters. that still saves the company money


----------



## Irish_Mike

cmash95 said:


> automation means you dont need to pay entertainment people so it will save money, I can see these replacing costumed characters like mickey, minnie, goofy etc. but not face characters. that still saves the company money



See, I don't think automation when I read this story. I immediately assumed that this (if it were to make it into the parks) would be used in Star Wars land.


----------



## dclpluto

Irish_Mike said:


> See, I don't think automation when I read this story. I immediately assumed that this (if it were to make it into the parks) would be used in Star Wars land.



Also walle will be another good one. It seems like disney has forgotten about walle thou.


----------



## preemiemama

I thought Baymax- especially since they were also talking about the "skin" being durable.  But Star Wars could also be a possibility.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
https://twitter.com/carouselof/status/850750143896879107

Carousel of Progress on twitter says Tomorrowland will get a new name. Discoveryland. 

3 or 4 new attractions

A tron attraction is one of them but not the coaster. The coaster is being considered as a last resort. 

New area lighting. 

New BGM


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> https://twitter.com/carouselof/status/850750143896879107
> 
> Carousel of Progress on twitter says Tomorrowland will get a new name. Discoveryland.
> 
> 3 or 4 new attractions
> 
> A tron attraction is one of them but not the coaster. The coaster is being considered as a last resort.
> 
> New area lighting.
> 
> New BGM


That's kind of a shame I like it as tomorrowland and the bgm is fun


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> That's kind of a shame I like it as tomorrowland and the bgm is fun


Well I think it's because it's moving away from the tomorrowland theme.


----------



## Irish_Mike

I think a name/overall theme change is inevitable - Tomorrowland and Future World both share the same issue of struggling to keep up with the changing times and what we see as the future. And whereas Future World can remedy that through better partnerships, Tomorrowland seems like it would always have a dated feel.

Plus Discoveryland would tie Buzz and Monster in nicely (Though I can already see Monsters Inc being kicked to the curb for a new attraction) - discovering new worlds, alien lifeforms, etc.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I think a name/overall theme change is inevitable - Tomorrowland and Future World both share the same issue of struggling to keep up with the changing times and what we see as the future. And whereas Future World can remedy that through better partnerships, Tomorrowland seems like it would always have a dated feel.
> 
> Plus Discoveryland would tie Buzz and Monster in nicely (Though I can already see Monsters Inc being kicked to the curb for a new attraction) - discovering new worlds, alien lifeforms, etc.


I've heard rumors that each attraction area will be a port into a certain realm. So you would go into the buzz realm, monsters inc realm, tron realm, etc.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> https://twitter.com/carouselof/status/850750143896879107
> 
> Carousel of Progress on twitter says Tomorrowland will get a new name. Discoveryland.
> 
> 3 or 4 new attractions
> 
> A tron attraction is one of them but not the coaster. The coaster is being considered as a last resort.
> 
> New area lighting.
> 
> New BGM



This is exciting but I hope the People Mover and Carousel of Progress are safe. CoP could use a major update though.

Hopefully this also means an updated Space Mountain since DL and DLP's Space Mountains are significantly better.

I just wonder what they're going to get rid of to fit 3-4 attractions. The Speedway may have enough real estate for two attractions.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> This is exciting but I hope the People Mover and Carousel of Progress are safe. CoP could use a major update though.
> 
> Hopefully this also means an updated Space Mountain since DL and DLP's Space Mountains are significantly better.
> 
> I just wonder what they're going to get rid of to fit 3-4 attractions. The Speedway may have enough real estate for two attractions.


CoP will get an update with this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well I think it's because it's moving away from the tomorrowland theme.



And if they only keep one current "future/tomorrow" area music I would much rather they keep EPCOT's


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> CoP will get an update with this.



Love it! This project should be codenamed "There's a great big beautiful tomorrow(land)"


----------



## Sweettears

publix subs said:


> that bourbon selection is great.


I might live there while atWDW.


----------



## jknezek

I'm good with this concept. I'd rather they have gone steampunk Tomorrowland, but I think it is inevitable that they change this theme to something that doesn't look so dated so quickly. I'm not buying all the extra attractions though. I just don't see the money being spent to have 2 attractions for each "theme". That would be an extra Monsters, extra Buzz, 2 Trons... I just don't see it. Even at DHS, getting essentially half a park face lift, they are building 4 rides total, and they are banking on SWL bringing in big new money to cover it. Redoing Tomorrowland in this fashion simply isn't going to be the draw of SWL, yet you would be sinking a comparable, if not larger, amount of money in it. 

They need to do something with Tomorrowland, but I'm not buying this kind of investment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'm good with this concept. I'd rather they have gone steampunk Tomorrowland, but I think it is inevitable that they change this theme to something that doesn't look so dated so quickly. I'm not buying all the extra attractions though. I just don't see the money being spent to have 2 attractions for each "theme". That would be an extra Monsters, extra Buzz, 2 Trons... I just don't see it. Even at DHS, getting essentially half a park face lift, they are building 4 rides total, and they are banking on SWL bringing in big new money to cover it. Redoing Tomorrowland in this fashion simply isn't going to be the draw of SWL, yet you would be sinking a comparable, if not larger, amount of money in it.
> 
> They need to do something with Tomorrowland, but I'm not buying this kind of investment.



Guess it depends what qualifies for "new attraction" .... there are already plans for replacing Stitch, so that is new, and if they replace the Speedway that is one more, so really only need one more on top of that to get to the low end of "3-4" ... and an update to Buzz would be good and a "new" attraction.   Guess I am just saying they can get to "3 or 4" without there really being a bunch more rides than are currently there


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it depends what qualifies for "new attraction" .... there are already plans for replacing Stitch, so that is new, and if they replace the Speedway that is one more, so really only need one more on top of that to get to the low end of "3-4" ... and an update to Buzz would be good and a "new" attraction.   Guess I am just saying they can get to "3 or 4" without there really being a bunch more rides than are currently there



I think it depends what qualifies for "plans" as well. Stitch is a seasonal attraction right now with no permits filed and the WIR concept rumors have gone quiet and stale. That facility does not easily lend itself to a simple makeover. I don't know if there are really plans so much as we hope there are plans for the space. Same with Speedway, except that is still operating full-time. We have rumors they are considering something, but that is different than action. Regardless, to get to the low end, they still have to SPEND the money on 3-4 attractions. Whether it is simple makeovers of what is there, or actually building new ones, it's a big money concept that I find unlikely any time soon.

Other people might have different opinions, but 4 attractions is a huge expense even if they do it by cutting 2 or 3 current attractions. The same number of attractions is considered a massive makeover for DHS. And that also included closing some attractions so it isn't a net gain of 4 for that park either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I think it depends what qualifies for "plans" as well. Stitch is a seasonal attraction right now with no permits filed and the WIR concept rumors have gone quiet and stale. That facility does not easily lend itself to a simple makeover. I don't know if there are really plans so much as we hope there are plans for the space. Same with Speedway, except that is still operating full-time. We have rumors they are considering something, but that is different than action. Regardless, to get to the low end, they still have to SPEND the money on 3-4 attractions. Whether it is simple makeovers of what is there, or actually building new ones, it's a big money concept that I find unlikely any time soon.
> 
> Other people might have different opinions, but 4 attractions is a huge expense even if they do it by cutting 2 or 3 current attractions. The same number of attractions is considered a massive makeover for DHS. And that also included closing some attractions so it isn't a net gain of 4 for that park either.



I don't disagree with any of this and is very fair points - it is more just the idea of room for 4 new attractions might not really be a net gain of 4 new attractions for Tomorrow, er, Discoveryland


----------



## MommaBerd

I really don't like "Discoveryland" - I know that Tomorrowland isn't about tomorrow, as in the REAL future, but more about what people may have thought the future would be like. I like to call it "retro-future". But, if WDW wants to add some rides that don't fit into the Tomorrowland theme, then I guess the path of least resistance is to change the name...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'd feel weird if it wasn't Tomorrowland anymore. No lands in WDW's MK have ever been re-branded, have they?  I guess Toontown was removed completely so that is one. I still miss Minnie Moo. 

I still don't really think the name matters so much as what it looks like/encompasses. No real reason to change the name, at least the way I see it.


----------



## luisov

In my opinion Discoveryland at Disneyland Paris is the single best version of Tomorrowland there is out there, though perhaps it is in the same level as the one in Shanghai. I just love the whole Jules Verne/steampunk feel, and it doesn't feel as dated as the rest of them.

I personally think that's the right choice, though I recognize that my love for the Verne canon plays a big role in there.

In reality, I don't think that's the theme they're going for at WDW. I think they'll go for a sci-fi/retro-future kind of theme.


----------



## linzbear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd feel weird if it wasn't Tomorrowland anymore. No lands in WDW's MK have ever been re-branded, have they?  I guess Toontown was removed completely so that is one. I still miss Minnie Moo.
> 
> I still don't really think the name matters so much as what it looks like/encompasses. No real reason to change the name, at least the way I see it.



Toontown was previously birthdayland and starland, so it has been rebranded a few times


----------



## crazy4wdw

An interesting bit of news, LucasFilm evidently has changed course as now Carrie Fisher slated to appear in Star Wars episode IX.

Episode IX of the ‘Star Wars’ saga is set to wrap up the main series, and even though Princess Leia actress Carrie Fisher died in December before filming, her brother says she will still appear in the final film. Todd Fisher spoke with New York Daily News about the final chapter, and said that he, along with Carrie’s daughter Billie Lourd, gave the studio permission to use his sister’s likeness in the film.

“She’s as much a part of it as anything and I think her presence now is even more powerful than it was, like Obi Wan — when the saber cuts him down he becomes more powerful,” he said. “I feel like that’s what’s happened with Carrie. I think the legacy should continue. I’m not the only part in that equation, but I think the people deserve to have her. She’s owned by them.”

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/late-carrie-fisher-final-star-wars-movie-article-1.3030154

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/04/ca...final-movie-todd-fisher-interview-1201803393/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Yeah that I'll agree with. Right now it sticks out like a sore thumb in Hollywoodland.



So sorry that I'm jumping back to this (progress of Mission: Breakout!), but I was in DCA today and was horrified at the sight below. For context, Soarin Over the World is to my left. The white building is the Carthy Circle Theater/Restuarant building. This is just so much more jarring to me than the ToT look and it struck me on a few occasions today.


----------



## Irish_Mike

New Disney Springs maps starting tomorrow

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/updated-disney-springs-maps-to-be.html


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it depends what qualifies for "new attraction" .... there are already plans for replacing Stitch, so that is new, and if they replace the Speedway that is one more, so really only need one more on top of that to get to the low end of "3-4" ... and an update to Buzz would be good and a "new" attraction.   Guess I am just saying they can get to "3 or 4" without there really being a bunch more rides than are currently there


Speedway is enough real estate for two attractions.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So sorry that I'm jumping back to this (progress of Mission: Breakout!), but I was in DCA today and was horrified at the sight below. For context, Soarin Over the World is to my left. The white building is the Carthy Circle Theater/Restuarant building. This is just so much more jarring to me than the ToT look and it struck me on a few occasions today.
> View attachment 230235


Yep.....


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> An interesting bit of news, LucasFilm evidently has changed course as now Carrie Fisher slated to appear in Star Wars episode IX.
> 
> Episode IX of the ‘Star Wars’ saga is set to wrap up the main series, and even though Princess Leia actress Carrie Fisher died in December before filming, her brother says she will still appear in the final film. Todd Fisher spoke with New York Daily News about the final chapter, and said that he, along with Carrie’s daughter Billie Lourd, gave the studio permission to use his sister’s likeness in the film.
> 
> “She’s as much a part of it as anything and I think her presence now is even more powerful than it was, like Obi Wan — when the saber cuts him down he becomes more powerful,” he said. “I feel like that’s what’s happened with Carrie. I think the legacy should continue. I’m not the only part in that equation, but I think the people deserve to have her. She’s owned by them.”
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/late-carrie-fisher-final-star-wars-movie-article-1.3030154
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/04/ca...final-movie-todd-fisher-interview-1201803393/


Yep, still no CGI though.


----------



## MommaBerd

@PaintsWithAllTheColors - That picture definitely captures how out of place it looks. By itself, I like the way the tower looks and I'm excited to one day get to see and experience it. However, it really sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Flyerjab

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So sorry that I'm jumping back to this (progress of Mission: Breakout!), but I was in DCA today and was horrified at the sight below. For context, Soarin Over the World is to my left. The white building is the Carthy Circle Theater/Restuarant building. This is just so much more jarring to me than the ToT look and it struck me on a few occasions today.
> View attachment 230235



Ugh!  I have never been to DL but that is jarring!  I have no problems with a Marvel Land per say, but the lack of space they have in DL creates issues like this.  That does not look so hot.


----------



## mom2rtk

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So sorry that I'm jumping back to this (progress of Mission: Breakout!), but I was in DCA today and was horrified at the sight below. For context, Soarin Over the World is to my left. The white building is the Carthy Circle Theater/Restuarant building. This is just so much more jarring to me than the ToT look and it struck me on a few occasions today.
> View attachment 230235


Every bit as awful as I feared.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Leaked photos from inside Pandora 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/photos-leaked-images-pandora-construction-site/


----------



## loutoo

jknezek said:


> Even at DHS, getting essentially half a park face lift, they are building 4 rides total, and they are banking on SWL bringing in big new money to cover it. Redoing Tomorrowland in this fashion simply isn't going to be the draw of SWL, yet you would be sinking a comparable, if not larger, amount of money in it.
> 
> They need to do something with Tomorrowland, but I'm not buying this kind of investment.





jknezek said:


> I think it depends what qualifies for "plans" as well. Stitch is a seasonal attraction right now with no permits filed and the WIR concept rumors have gone quiet and stale. That facility does not easily lend itself to a simple makeover. I don't know if there are really plans so much as we hope there are plans for the space. Same with Speedway, except that is still operating full-time. We have rumors they are considering something, but that is different than action. Regardless, to get to the low end, they still have to SPEND the money on 3-4 attractions. Whether it is simple makeovers of what is there, or actually building new ones, it's a big money concept that I find unlikely any time soon.
> 
> Other people might have different opinions, but 4 attractions is a huge expense even if they do it by cutting 2 or 3 current attractions. The same number of attractions is considered a massive makeover for DHS. And that also included closing some attractions so it isn't a net gain of 4 for that park either.



I think it is correct that we won't see the type of budget layout for this project that items such as Star Wars Land, Pandora, Or even Toy Story Land commanded.  That being said, I do believe that these rumors are extremely likely.  The board has already approved approximately $350 million for improvements at MK (as well as a relatively equal amount for Epcot).  This money was, at one point, rumored to go to a Frontier Land expansion, but that seems unlikely now.  I think the bulk of this budget is going to go into the Tomorrow Land re-imagining.  We are not talking about building a new immersive world like Star Wars Land or Pandora.  We are talking about most of that budget going to new attractions with some lighter retheming to flush out the over all new concept.  If you consider New Fantasy Land cost approx $425 Million and added SDMT, ETwB, JotLM, a second Dumbo Spinner and wait area, Be Our Guest, Gaston's Tavern, and new theming to that whole area, I think a lot can be accomplished with $350 Million.  No, we are not talking about 3 or 4 new E ticket rides.   We are talking, most likely, about a single new low side E Ticket, with two to three new/re-purposed attractions.  The idea that Tomorrow Land would get a similar level of work that HS or AK is getting is crazy.  MK does not need that.  It does need a refresh to keep up (as does Epcot).  I think that is exactly what we will see, and when it is not the single best land at WDW, everyone should be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> https://twitter.com/carouselof/status/850750143896879107
> 
> Carousel of Progress on twitter says Tomorrowland will get a new name. Discoveryland.
> 
> 3 or 4 new attractions
> 
> A tron attraction is one of them but not the coaster. The coaster is being considered as a last resort.
> 
> New area lighting.
> 
> New BGM



I'm sorry but what is BGM?


----------



## jlundeen

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm sorry but what is BGM?


Thank you, I was thinking I was the only one who couldn't figure that out...even looked at the list of attractions on the Disney site!


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm sorry but what is BGM?


I assumed back ground music but I am far from an expert of Disney acronyms.


----------



## jlundeen

Mr. lncredible said:


> I assumed back ground music but I am far from an expert of Disney acronyms.


Well, that does make sense....duh.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm sorry but what is BGM?


Background music


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Thank you, I was thinking I was the only one who couldn't figure that out...even looked at the list of attractions on the Disney site!



I didn't know that one either but was able to find via google a reference to "background music" and just chatted up about assuming that was correct/I knew what I was talking about


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Background music


I guess if you had asked me about the background music anywhere at WDW, about
all that I’d really be able to quickly recall would be the entrance to Epcot, and of course the preview areas of the attractions…I’d probably remember it when I heard it again though.

Which is pretty weird since I really enjoy it when I’m aware of it, and think that it really adds to the atmosphere.

I do always notice the loon (Minnesota girl here) in the entrance to the SDMT.


----------



## SJMajor67

jlundeen said:


> I guess if you had asked me about the background music anywhere at WDW, about
> all that I’d really be able to quickly recall would be the entrance to Epcot, and of course the preview areas of the attractions…I’d probably remember it when I heard it again though.
> 
> Which is pretty weird since I really enjoy it when I’m aware of it, and think that it really adds to the atmosphere.
> 
> I do always notice the loon (Minnesota girl here) in the entrance to the SDMT.



The best background music in all of Disney.


----------



## Bay Max

SJMajor67 said:


> The best background music in all of Disney.



Amen!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In regards to the alleged Tomorrowland re-theme and budget...

I'd almost rather have some more low key dark rides instead of E ticket attractions. I mean, Peter Pan's Flight wasn't an E ticket and its one of the most popular rides in the park.  I wonder if a dark ride might be on the drawing board for Tomorrowland.


----------



## Pete M

SJMajor67 said:


> The best background music in all of Disney.




I can agree with that.   I've downloaded all of the background music I could find on youtube and my family starts listening to it more and more as a disney trip approaches (during dinner for example).  don't knock it 'til you try it.


----------



## SJMajor67

Pete M said:


> I can agree with that.   I've downloaded all of the background music I could find on youtube and my family starts listening to it more and more as a disney trip approaches (during dinner for example).  don't knock it 'til you try it.



I hear you. I do the same thing. Nothing makes me miss Disney more than listening to that music.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In regards to the alleged Tomorrowland re-theme and budget...
> 
> I'd almost rather have some more low key dark rides instead of E ticket attractions. I mean, Peter Pan's Flight wasn't an E ticket and its one of the most popular rides in the park.  I wonder if a dark ride might be on the drawing board for Tomorrowland.


Yeah I don't think we will see all the budget go to an E ticket attraction here.


----------



## Fantasia79

SJMajor67 said:


> The best background music in all of Disney.



That's on my grilling music rotation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
BB-8 Meet and Greet has soft opened

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/851190934788354048


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Background music



Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In regards to the alleged Tomorrowland re-theme and budget...
> 
> I'd almost rather have some more low key dark rides instead of E ticket attractions. I mean, Peter Pan's Flight wasn't an E ticket and its one of the most popular rides in the park.  I wonder if a dark ride might be on the drawing board for Tomorrowland.



I could not agree more. I think a Wall-E dark ride could be amazing


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> BB-8 Meet and Greet has soft opened
> 
> https://twitter.com/attractions/status/851190934788354048


 I guess this works best for the photo, but I'm pretty disappointed he isn't on the ground rolling around, and a bit larger.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I guess this works best for the photo, but I'm pretty disappointed he isn't on the ground rolling around, and a bit larger.


My guess is that is a liability issue. He does move and "talk" but having him on a base is probably best.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wareagle57 said:


> I could not agree more. I think a Wall-E dark ride could be amazing



I too would love a Wall-E ride, but I think the Disney parks are ignoring that movie, like so many other deserving movies.

I think they can even do it in a very innovative way. You can start out going along a base track like most of the dark rides, then when Wall-E goes into space while holding onto Eve's ship, your ride vehicle can move straight up. Then your vehicle can fly like the Peter Pan ships while your in space, then touch back down inside the Walmart ship.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I too would love a Wall-E ride, but I think the Disney parks are ignoring that movie, like so many other deserving movies.
> 
> I think they can even do it in a very innovative way. You can start out going along a base track like most of the dark rides, then when Wall-E goes into space while holding onto Eve's ship, your ride vehicle can move straight up. Then your vehicle can fly like the Peter Pan ships while your in space, then touch back down inside the Walmart ship.



Could this be better suited to Future World though? Add an education component


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland's Star Wars is really moving along. 

http://photos.mouseinfo.com/DLR-News-and-Info/April-8-2017-DLR-News-and-Info/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Good Morning America says they will have a Star Wars announcement tomorrow. 

My guess is it will be the announcement for the last Jedi trailer.


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Good Morning America says they will have a Star Wars announcement tomorrow.
> 
> My guess is it will be the announcement for the last Jedi trailer.


I really wish I didn't see this because now time is going to get slower and it's going to take forever for this trailer to come out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disneyland's Star Wars is really moving along.
> 
> http://photos.mouseinfo.com/DLR-News-and-Info/April-8-2017-DLR-News-and-Info/



In those first two pictures you can really see the AT-ATs and where they are in the show building.  Also that first one just strikes me as an interesting view with the construction in the foreground and then being able to see Big Thunder Mountain and the Materhorn in the background


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Thor Ragnarok teaser


----------



## HeroOfWDW

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Thor Ragnarok teaser


I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Thor Ragnarok teaser


So excited for this!!!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/157832-disneyland-update-apri-surprise/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disney Springs update 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/04/pi-update-whats-happening-on-island.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Parks in Full Bloom for Spring*


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disney Springs update
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/04/pi-update-whats-happening-on-island.html?m=1


I gotta ask, is The Edison supposed to be more like a night club or a bar?  I just found about it recently


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> I gotta ask, is The Edison supposed to be more like a night club or a bar?  I just found about it recently


Both. It's going to be a large venue.


----------



## Indybill

Delano Fiedler said:


> I gotta ask, is The Edison supposed to be more like a night club or a bar?  I just found about it recently



Here was the press release put out when it was announced and it sounds like it will have a lot of different things in it:
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2015/06/prweb12773634.htm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> Could this be better suited to Future World though? Add an education component



To me, Future World never seemed very IP driven. So I imagine it would fit better in Tomorrowland.  But that's just my personal preference.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To me, Future World never seemed very IP driven. So I imagine it would fit better in Tomorrowland.  But that's just my personal preference.


I guess I was thinking in terms of the direction they seem to WANT to be going in with Future World.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick item/question - for the Mission Breakout ride I thought there was some discussion / debate if the doors would open as part of the ride and how they would if they did

Just saw a video in a Facebook group (trying to figure out how to link it) and it shows one of the elevators being tested and the doors are definitely opening and closing


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick item/question - for the Mission Breakout ride I thought there was some discussion / debate if the doors would open as part of the ride and how they would if they did
> 
> Just saw a video in a Facebook group (trying to figure out how to link it) and it shows one of the elevators being tested and the doors are definitely opening and closing


From what I've seen/read/heard they wanted to close up the doors but after some pushback and some complications in actually sealing those doors they decided against that.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Just Announced* If you are a fan of the Disney Theatrical production of Newsies, the movie of the stage production is going to be released for digital download on May 23rd!!! If you saw it in movie theaters in February/early March, it will be the same movie as that. My day has officially been made!!!

You can pre-order the movie here: https://www.disneymoviesanywhere.com/movie/newsies-the-broadway-musical?gd=true&cmp=DMA|SYN|FBK|newsies-the-broadway-musical|2017|Apr|10|Newsies|PreOrderNow


----------



## rteetz




----------



## STLstone

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Just Announced* If you are a fan of the Disney Theatrical production of Newsies, the movie of the stage production is going to be released for digital download on May 23rd!!! If you saw it in movie theaters in February/early March, it will be the same movie as that. *My day has officially been made*!!!
> 
> You can pre-order the movie here: https://www.disneymoviesanywhere.com/movie/newsies-the-broadway-musical?gd=true&cmp=DMA|SYN|FBK|newsies-the-broadway-musical|2017|Apr|10|Newsies|PreOrderNow


 You better _seize _it...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

STLstone said:


> You better _seize _it...


You bet I will. You know i like this musical when I say "Seize the Day" is my ringtone and Jeremy Jordan singing the climactic "Santa Fe" line is my text tone lol.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Good Morning America says they will have a Star Wars announcement tomorrow.
> 
> My guess is it will be the announcement for the last Jedi trailer.


Rumor is that both Mark Hamill and Daisy Ridley will be on the show to make the announcement.  I have to leave for work around 7:50 am, I hope they're on before I have to leave.

I sense a tremor in the force which may indicate that I'll have a head cold
until the announcement is made - maybe I'll be late to work!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Just Announced* If you are a fan of the Disney Theatrical production of Newsies, the movie of the stage production is going to be released for digital download on May 23rd!!! If you saw it in movie theaters in February/early March, it will be the same movie as that. My day has officially been made!!!
> 
> You can pre-order the movie here: https://www.disneymoviesanywhere.com/movie/newsies-the-broadway-musical?gd=true&cmp=DMA|SYN|FBK|newsies-the-broadway-musical|2017|Apr|10|Newsies|PreOrderNow


And to add to that,

*Today in Disney History 
*
It is the 25th anniversary of Newsies!


----------



## loveshak22

Any news or rumors of Disney After Hours starting again in May??? I've seen the question asked on a few threads but they were all from a month ago or more so thought I'd ask again!! Thanks!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

So tomorrow there may be an announcement that a 90 second trailer MAY be coming soon...maybe?

...I wonder whats for lunch in the cafeteria?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> So tomorrow there may be an announcement that a 90 second trailer MAY be coming soon...maybe?
> 
> ...I wonder whats for lunch in the cafeteria?



I'm not really sure what else the announcement could be other than that the teaser trailer is debuting at Celebration.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Just Announced* If you are a fan of the Disney Theatrical production of Newsies, the movie of the stage production is going to be released for digital download on May 23rd!!! If you saw it in movie theaters in February/early March, it will be the same movie as that. My day has officially been made!!!
> 
> You can pre-order the movie here: https://www.disneymoviesanywhere.com/movie/newsies-the-broadway-musical?gd=true&cmp=DMA|SYN|FBK|newsies-the-broadway-musical|2017|Apr|10|Newsies|PreOrderNow



Best News Ever!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch will be open all Summer...

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/stitchs-great-escape-to-be-open-to.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kali River Rapids locker unavailable 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/kali-river-rapids-lockers-unavailable.html


----------



## crazy4wdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> So tomorrow there may be an announcement that a 90 second trailer MAY be coming soon...maybe?
> 
> ...I wonder whats for lunch in the cafeteria?


Possibly blue milk that's been imported from a desert planet?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


was going to skip Launch Bay when we go in July. But, this video puts it on the "Must Do" List. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Woah...my socks literally disintegrated after that major announcement...

Disney just keeps on bringing the thunder.

(Hint: charity is great...it's not that.  We old school fans just REALLY need to know if this movie is gonna suck or not...gonna have to calm the waters...chances aren't great right now)


----------



## loutoo

lockedoutlogic said:


> We old school fans just REALLY need to know if this movie is gonna suck or not...gonna have to calm the waters...chances aren't great right now


I am in awe at your negativity.  I can understand it when it comes to the theme parks ( although the work and plans of the last five years show a new commitment to improvement and renewal) but I can't imagine what Disney has done with the star wars IP since acquiring it that would leave you to believe the upcoming film would "suck".  
I suppose optimism and benefit of the doubt are just outside of your capabilities, even in situations such as the making of star wars films where most people would say the benefit of the doubt was earned with their last two efforts.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

loutoo said:


> I am in awe at your negativity.  I can understand it when it comes to the theme parks ( although the work and plans of the last five years show a new commitment to improvement and renewal) but I can't imagine what Disney has done with the star wars IP since acquiring it that would leave you to believe the upcoming film would "suck".
> I suppose optimism and benefit of the doubt are just outside of your capabilities, even in situations such as the making of star wars films where most people would say the benefit of the doubt was earned with their last two efforts.



You give me too much credit...

I'm pretty happy with Disney's handling of Star Wars overall.

But the force awakens is a reboot that has no legs...have you tried rewatching it?

That's why I'm worried about this movie and really this movie alone.
It can't be that telegraphed/dull.


----------



## mikepizzo

Not sure if this was posted:

*News*

The Rock Crashes Disney World’s ‘Jungle Cruise’ To Research His Movie


----------



## loutoo

lockedoutlogic said:


> You give me too much credit...
> 
> I'm pretty happy with Disney's handling of Star Wars overall.
> 
> But the force awakens is a reboot that has no legs...have you tried rewatching it?
> 
> That's why I'm worried about this movie and really this movie alone.
> It can't be that telegraphed/dull.


Yes, I watched it 3 times, and I understand your concern, but I think that what Disney excels at, is complex story building and long range, thoughtful, story development.  I think even a cursory glance at the ancillary material coming from the star wars story group (novels, comics, TV) would show they have a direction above and beyond rebooting an old story.  Those elements that follow a familiar arc, I feel do so more as homage than crutch.
The Force Awaken's wa's a bridge and introduction, just as A New Hope was.  We didn't come close to fully understanding the story being told until well into Empire.  I think this next movie will reveal much more about what and whose story is being told. 

If you would have told people after the orginal release of star wars, that the story being told was actually the tragedy of Darth Vader, or the fall and reredemption of Anakin Skywallkern they would have laughed at you.

We dont yet know if this is Luke's story or Rey's story or Kylo Ren's or Snokes. 

This movie introduced us to a moment in time and a group of characters.  The next will be the movie we start to understand the story. 
I assume it will be both new and compelling.  If you do not, then I find your  lack of faith disturbing


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch will be open all Summer...
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/stitchs-great-escape-to-be-open-to.html


Oh, ok


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Easter entertainment at the Magic Kingdom

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...easter-entertainment-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Religious services at WDW on Easter Sunday

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...religious-services-for-easter-sunday-2017.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Night of Joy lineup 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/nigh...t-line-up-announced-for-2017-night-of-joy.htm


----------



## Goofy2015

I didn't see the 'Big Announcement' was it just to announce a chance to win the ultimate fan experience for their charity Force For Change? If that is it, I feel like that is a lot of hype for a big announcement.

*Predictions for Star Wars Celebration?*

1) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi teaser or trailer. If this does not happen, I feel like it is bad sign for the potential of the movie (which looked ahead of schedule) may be behind schedule.

2) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi reel. For some reason, the past two years at conventions Disney keeps pushing these reels of the new movies. They are great, but we all know what we really want is actual footage.

3) Han Solo - A Star Wars Story - movie title. I feel like this may be needed sooner rather than later. If it doesn't happen now there are a few more chances at ComicCon and D23. However, I feel by D23 they may have some type of teaser possibly. Although I feel like a teaser would happen in Octoberish and trailer for The Last Jedi.

4) Announce new stand alone movie. I feel like this is something that could very likely happen especially with some of the actors that are showing up. Odds are the next stand alone movie will be a Obi-Wan movie, or maybe Boba Fett or something with bounty hunters. Possibly something with the Old Republic.

5) The Re-release of the original versions of the original trilogy. This is something that almost every hardcore Star Wars fan desires to see again even if only in theaters. It is the 40th anniversary so maybe we will get lucky.

6) A live action show announcement. Who knows if this is actually going to happen or not. If it does, if an announcement would come this soon.

7) A new animated series announcement. I feel like this is more likely then a live action show announcement.

Let me know what you all think will happen at Star Wars Celebration.


----------



## mikepizzo

Goofy2015 said:


> 5) The Re-release of the original versions of the original trilogy. This is something that almost every hardcore Star Wars fan desires to see again even if only in theaters. It is the 40th anniversary so maybe we will get lucky.



I don't know much about the situation, but doesn't 20th Century Fox have lifetime rights to the original trilogy?


----------



## STLstone

Goofy2015 said:


> I didn't see the 'Big Announcement' was it just to announce a chance to win the ultimate fan experience for their charity Force For Change? If that is it, I feel like that is a lot of hype for a big announcement.
> 
> *Predictions for Star Wars Celebration?*
> 
> 1) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi teaser or trailer. If this does not happen, I feel like it is bad sign for the potential of the movie (which looked ahead of schedule) may be behind schedule.
> 
> 2) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi reel. For some reason, the past two years at conventions Disney keeps pushing these reels of the new movies. They are great, but we all know what we really want is actual footage.
> 
> 3) Han Solo - A Star Wars Story - movie title. I feel like this may be needed sooner rather than later. If it doesn't happen now there are a few more chances at ComicCon and D23. However, I feel by D23 they may have some type of teaser possibly. Although I feel like a teaser would happen in Octoberish and trailer for The Last Jedi.
> 
> 4) Announce new stand alone movie. I feel like this is something that could very likely happen especially with some of the actors that are showing up. Odds are the next stand alone movie will be a Obi-Wan movie, or maybe Boba Fett or something with bounty hunters. Possibly something with the Old Republic.
> 
> 5) The Re-release of the original versions of the original trilogy. This is something that almost every hardcore Star Wars fan desires to see again even if only in theaters. It is the 40th anniversary so maybe we will get lucky.
> 
> 6) A live action show announcement. Who knows if this is actually going to happen or not. If it does, if an announcement would come this soon.
> 
> 7) A new animated series announcement. I feel like this is more likely then a live action show announcement.
> 
> Let me know what you all think will happen at Star Wars Celebration.


#5 our your choices would be my favorite, for now.

As far as trailers, I think at most they would release is the teaser trailer. When they released the full-length trailer for Episode IIV, it was in the Fall, during Monday Night Football. I can't see them doing it in early Spring, this time.

Here's my fantasy announcement: Although I initially joked about this in this thread, the more time I've had to think about it, I _really _want them to remake Episodes I through III. In 2024, it will be 25 years since the release of Episode I, and they may have run out of good standalone ideas by then...


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> I didn't see the 'Big Announcement' was it just to announce a chance to win the ultimate fan experience for their charity Force For Change? If that is it, I feel like that is a lot of hype for a big announcement.


Yes the charity force for change initiative was the announcement.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

loutoo said:


> Yes, I watched it 3 times, and I understand your concern, but I think that what *Disney excels at, is complex story building and long range, thoughtful, story development.*  I think even a cursory glance at the ancillary material coming from the star wars story group (novels, comics, TV) would show they have a direction above and beyond rebooting an old story.  Those elements that follow a familiar arc, I feel do so more as homage than crutch.
> The Force Awaken's wa's a bridge and introduction, just as A New Hope was.  We didn't come close to fully understanding the story being told until well into Empire.  _I think this next movie will reveal much more about what and whose story is being told. _
> 
> If you would have told people after the orginal release of star wars, that the story being told was actually the tragedy of Darth Vader, or the fall and reredemption of Anakin Skywallkern they would have laughed at you.
> 
> _We dont yet know if this is Luke's story or Rey's story or Kylo Ren's or Snokes. _
> 
> This movie introduced us to a moment in time and a group of characters.  The next will be the movie we start to understand the story.
> _I assume it will be both new and compelling._  If you do not, then I find your  lack of faith disturbing



Sometimes skepticism is toxic...sometimes it is healthy.

I tend to deal in type "a"...but this time I think it's more a "b"

Mostly...you agree with me (I think)...but there's enough benefit of the doubt in there to fill the Grand Canyon.  We shall see.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Goofy2015 said:


> I didn't see the 'Big Announcement' was it just to announce a chance to win the ultimate fan experience for their charity Force For Change? If that is it, I feel like that is a lot of hype for a big announcement.
> 
> *Predictions for Star Wars Celebration?*
> 
> 1) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi teaser or trailer. If this does not happen, I feel like it is bad sign for the potential of the movie (which looked ahead of schedule) may be behind schedule.
> 
> 2) Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi reel. For some reason, the past two years at conventions Disney keeps pushing these reels of the new movies. They are great, but we all know what we really want is actual footage.
> 
> 3) Han Solo - A Star Wars Story - movie title. I feel like this may be needed sooner rather than later. If it doesn't happen now there are a few more chances at ComicCon and D23. However, I feel by D23 they may have some type of teaser possibly. Although I feel like a teaser would happen in Octoberish and trailer for The Last Jedi.
> 
> 4) Announce new stand alone movie. I feel like this is something that could very likely happen especially with some of the actors that are showing up. Odds are the next stand alone movie will be a Obi-Wan movie, or maybe Boba Fett or something with bounty hunters. Possibly something with the Old Republic.
> 
> 5) The Re-release of the original versions of the original trilogy. This is something that almost every hardcore Star Wars fan desires to see again even if only in theaters. It is the 40th anniversary so maybe we will get lucky.
> 
> 6) A live action show announcement. Who knows if this is actually going to happen or not. If it does, if an announcement would come this soon.
> 
> 7) A new animated series announcement. I feel like this is more likely then a live action show announcement.
> 
> Let me know what you all think will happen at Star Wars Celebration.



I've heard rumors of a Knights of the Old Republic game reboot. This is huge for SW video game fans. They could announce that. I've been halfway tempted to go downstairs and waylay someone coming out of the SW EA games division whose office is below mine...maybe I could get someone to slip and give out some info.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've heard rumors of a Knights of the Old Republic game reboot. This is huge for SW video game fans. They could announce that. I've been halfway tempted to go downstairs and waylay someone coming out of the SW EA games division whose office is below mine...maybe I could get someone to slip and give out some info.


That would be awesome. I went looking for my computer copy a few weeks ago. Was going to break it out again for another round. But sadly I could only find 3 of the 4? CDs. Just an epic game.


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> So tomorrow there may be an announcement that a 90 second trailer MAY be coming soon...maybe?
> 
> ...I wonder whats for lunch in the cafeteria?



Filet of Jar-Jar.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the Polite Pig

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-polite-pig/gallery/11apr2017-the-polite-pig-overview.htm


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sometimes skepticism is toxic...sometimes it is healthy.
> 
> I tend to deal in type "a"...but this time I think it's more a "b"
> 
> Mostly...you agree with me (I think)...but there's enough benefit of the doubt in there to fill the Grand Canyon.  We shall see.



I think it's definitely more healthy in this situation. Those of us who have been fans as long as we can remember can get too easily hyped up and disappointed. Due to the way movie studios operate now (favoring little to no risk) we are more likely to see more generic offerings that appeal to a wide base. It's fine, I think it forces us to see this for what it is, a two hour distraction from otherwise tedious life.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch will be open all Summer...
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/stitchs-great-escape-to-be-open-to.html


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> I think it's definitely more healthy in this situation. Those of us who have been fans as long as we can remember can get too easily hyped up and disappointed. Due to the way movie studios operate now (favoring little to no risk) we are more likely to see more generic offerings that appeal to a wide base. It's fine, I think it forces us to see this for what it is, a two hour distraction from otherwise tedious life.



It's a different scenario...but isn't it eerily familiar how some of the comments made about TFA are EXACLTY the same kinda wishful thinking that you heard until 5 minutes before attack of the clones played?

The snoke story is interesting...I would say...

I honestly couldn't care less about Rey's lineage...though she can still be a great character if they write good story for her.

The solo family drama does nothing for me.  I actually liked driver but they basically telegraphed that character.  Ford cashed a check...and fisher was bad and they have more problems there now.

It would have been ok if they rehashed the story...or ok if they rehashed the character archetypes...but didn't they do both?

Don't Finn and Poe seem like the same types of characters mixed in a blender and spit back out again?  Forced...no pun intended.

...I dunno...I'm hopeful but skeptical and not particularly confident.

Again...the directors ego stroking of Lucas and the PREQUELS in comments make me mucho nervoso...

One thing that Gareth Edwards did well was revere the stories/characters in his press tour...didn't talk much about old Jorge.

When you talk about him you drag 3 bad prequels and a bad Indy sequel back into the room and carry that baggage...its good for the makers of Tums.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Redcon1 said:


> Filet of Jar-Jar.


It had lump crab meat on it...Gungan Oscar


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/photo...on-disneys-coronado-springs-resort-continues/
*
*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Coronado Springs update
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/photo...on-disneys-coronado-springs-resort-continues/



Boy they made short work of that...

Amazing how fast things can go, huh?


----------



## ICTVgrad07

lockedoutlogic said:


> Boy they made short work of that...
> 
> Amazing how fast things can go, huh?


Stayed there end if march and the building was already gone. Amazing how quick things come down


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 charter and Gold member get reserved seating at a free gift at D23 expo in July

d23-charter-gold-members-get-reserved-seating-free-gift-d23-expo-2017


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDW is hiring 1000 new CMs!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ns-to-hire-1000-new-cast-members-this-spring/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS – Construction begins on third parking garage for Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS – Tree of Life getting projectors on the backside*


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Coronado Springs update
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/photo...on-disneys-coronado-springs-resort-continues/


We're staying at CSR in September (got great rates). Dont mind the construction but man, they are moving so fast, amazing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/


I have to admit this is kinda cool. I especially like the whole order ahead and then just say "I'm Here" and your food should be starting to be prepared. If the whole process goes smoothly I could see this being a big bonus for those who have tired traveling companions (and other situations too). You could order then start walking/getting towards the place then just say "I'm Here" once you're there and wait for the food to come instead of tired, cranky people in line who are trying to figure out what they want to eat after walking/getting to the restaurant.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/



It will be interesting to see how this works at the "slam" eating times.  If 100 people place orders for noon and get there at the same time, will you completely slam your prep/cooking group?  Will this actually save any time for those times, b/c they can only make so much food at once based on staffing levels...will food quality suffer and paid cashier positions just change to expedite/caller/customer management positions for whose food is ready and when...will anyone in the cashier line actually be allowed to order and make the whole thing worse?


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have to admit this is kinda cool. I especially like the whole order ahead and then just say "I'm Here" and your food should be starting to be prepared. If the whole process goes smoothly I could see this being a big bonus for those who have tired traveling companions (and other situations too). You could order then start walking/getting towards the place then just say "I'm Here" once you're there and wait for the food to come instead of tired, cranky people in line who are trying to figure out what they want to eat after walking/getting to the restaurant.



I'm so glad they're doing this. I'm already a big fan of the starbucks app where you can put your order in ahead of time. No waiting behind the high maintenance customers with an order as long as the constitution. The "I'm here" trigger is a nice touch, it works toward those "my food is cold" concerns. I'm sure there will be plenty of growing pains though. Hopefully they'll do some testing on that during the pandora previews.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It will be interesting to see how this works at the "slam" eating times.  If 100 people place orders for noon and get there at the same time, will you completely slam your prep/cooking group?  Will this actually save any time for those times, b/c they can only make so much food at once based on staffing levels...will food quality suffer and paid cashier positions just change to expedite/caller/customer management positions for whose food is ready and when...will anyone in the cashier line actually be allowed to order and make the whole thing worse?


Considering this is a QS mobile ordering service I can't see quality going down too much. A lot of the quick service food is just continually prepared and mass produced. This will just bypass the cashier part. Of course it might take some time to get used to for both guests and Disney but I think it will work out.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/



Lol...the problem there is you'd have to want to eat at those places


----------



## Roxyfire

TwoMisfits said:


> It will be interesting to see how this works at the "slam" eating times.  If 100 people place orders for noon and get there at the same time, will you completely slam your prep/cooking group?  Will this actually save any time for those times, b/c they can only make so much food at once based on staffing levels...will food quality suffer and paid cashier positions just change to expedite/caller/customer management positions for whose food is ready and when...will anyone in the cashier line actually be allowed to order and make the whole thing worse?



I honestly don't see how it would be any different than it is today, it's just a different way of putting in the order. When you hit "I'm here" that would trigger the order to the grill and prep to say "make this now" instead of a cashier inputting it. Lots of companies do this already but I'm curious how many customers actually use it. Just like with mobile pay, it's one of those things slow to take off but eventually if enough people do it there will be a turning point. Takes a while though.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...the problem there is you'd have to want to eat at those places


Well you haven't tried the Pandora places yet 

Also you don't like D-Luxe?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/



I am hoping this works well as it has the potential to be a real time saver.  Interesting that D-Luxe burger is included but didn't see any other Disney Springs locations


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am hoping this works well as it has the potential to be a real time saver.  Interesting that D-Luxe burger is included but didn't see any other Disney Springs locations


I think it's hard as D-Luxe is Disney owned whereas most other locations are not. Blaze Pizza for example has their own mobile ordering already.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I'm so glad they're doing this. I'm already a big fan of the starbucks app where you can put your order in ahead of time. No waiting behind the high maintenance customers with an order as long as the constitution. The "I'm here" trigger is a nice touch, it works toward those "my food is cold" concerns. I'm sure there will be plenty of growing pains though. Hopefully they'll do some testing on that during the pandora previews.


Yup. That's why I mentioned if the process goes smoothly. I don't anticipate huge huge issues but growing pains is a good description lol. ETA: I agree with your thoughts on it as well


----------



## rteetz

*News

Limited-Time Easter Offerings Soon Available at Marketplace Co-Op at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Life-long Star Wars Fan Develops Unique Merchandise Products Coming to Disney Parks This Month*


----------



## SaharanTea

Some interesting details on that mobile ordering:  "Only credit card payments will be accepted for this service, with Dining Plan guests still having to use the normal queue, at least as of right now."

Also, how do you prove the meal is yours?  Could anyone walk up and take your tray?  Normally, you have a ticket.  Is someone sheriffing these orders?  It shouldn't be too hard to mostly self-police, but there's always that one guy.

It would also be good to see some kind of virtual line.  Like showing how many orders are currently being processed.  I suppose this would be equivalent to seeing how many people are standing around the pickup window, and you'll be close anyway to say "I'm here."  Long wait?  Cancel order and move on.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> Some interesting details on that mobile ordering:  "Only credit card payments will be accepted for this service, with Dining Plan guests still having to use the normal queue, at least as of right now."
> 
> Also, how do you prove the meal is yours?  Could anyone walk up and take your tray?  Normally, you have a ticket.  Is someone sheriffing these orders?  It shouldn't be too hard to mostly self-police, but there's always that one guy.
> 
> It would also be good to see some kind of virtual line.  Like showing how many orders are currently being processed.  I suppose this would be equivalent to seeing how many people are standing around the pickup window, and you'll be close anyway to say "I'm here."  Long wait?  Cancel order and move on.


It will likely be associated to your name.


----------



## Roxyfire

SaharanTea said:


> Also, how do you prove the meal is yours? Could anyone walk up and take your tray? Normally, you have a ticket. Is someone sheriffing these orders? It shouldn't be too hard to mostly self-police, but there's always that one guy.



Yeah that's sort of one of the problems I forsee, but again, it could happen anywhere. It would be easiest to assign a name and/or number to your order. You show your screen with matching name/number and get your food. 9 times out of 10 it'll work well. "That guy" will always mess things up!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaharanTea said:


> Some interesting details on that mobile ordering:  "Only credit card payments will be accepted for this service, with Dining Plan guests still having to use the normal queue, at least as of right now."
> 
> Also, how do you prove the meal is yours?  Could anyone walk up and take your tray?  Normally, you have a ticket.  Is someone sheriffing these orders?  It shouldn't be too hard to mostly self-police, but there's always that one guy.
> 
> It would also be good to see some kind of virtual line.  Like showing how many orders are currently being processed.  I suppose this would be equivalent to seeing how many people are standing around the pickup window, and you'll be close anyway to say "I'm here."  Long wait?  Cancel order and move on.


Forgive me if it was already mentioned when the Pandora QS mobile ordering was announced but can you actually cancel your order easy peasy when speaking in regards to Mobile Ordering? Because it says you're pre-paying for the food (hence the credit card requirement and I don't know for sure but I'm assuming maybe the credit card associated with your MDE account). So 1) are you able to cancel easily 2) if you are able to cancel easily will a refund take a while to hit your credit card?

I guess I wouldn't see much benefit to a guest if they were to use the Mobile Ordering service as a "well only hit the I'm Here if the line is X mins long otherwise cancel the order and we'll go elsewhere"

*Maybe that wasn't where you were going with that so apologies if I was misunderstanding your post*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Impacts on WDW during Star Wars Darkside half marathon weekend

star-wars-half-marathon-impacts-at-walt.html

Good luck to those participating in this event weekend coming up.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering will apparently be coming to 15 WDW restaurants
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/full-...nts-will-offer-mobile-ordering-starting-soon/


I hope they decide to include the dining plan eventually - then it would really speed things along!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

speaking of RunDisney - not sure if it was mentioned here but registration is open to the Virtual Running Shorts series for the summer featuring Pluto inspired medals:
https://www.rundisney.com/virtual-r...ForTherunDisneyVirtualRunningShortsSeries0002

You have to register by April 30th if you want to get the series medal


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Well you haven't tried the Pandora places yet
> 
> Also you don't like D-Luxe?



I'm not interested in d-luxe...

I have more "upscale burger" joints around me than I can shake a stick at...

Pecos and tortugas are the only places on there...honestly.

Even more of a meat market/cattle call now than before.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I hope they decide to include the dining plan eventually - then it would really speed things along!



I honestly don't think the dining plan is gonna be around much longer...disney plans don't typically last more than the 10-15 year window that they are already in.

And I think there is a massive shift in economics/demographic going on that will intensify.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I honestly don't think the dining plan is gonna be around much longer...disney plans don't typically last more than the 10-15 year window that they are already in.
> 
> And I think there is a massive shift in economics/demographic going on that will intensify.


That I will disagree with. While the dining plan does continue to become more for less people still buy it like crazy. As long as it sells why would they get rid of it especially when they can increase the price and it still sells.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Is GOTG Mission Breakout in the Thor Trailer?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/guardians-galaxy-mission-breakout-thor-ragnarok/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> speaking of RunDisney - not sure if it was mentioned here but registration is open to the Virtual Running Shorts series for the summer featuring Pluto inspired medals:
> https://www.rundisney.com/virtual-r...ForTherunDisneyVirtualRunningShortsSeries0002
> 
> You have to register by April 30th if you want to get the series medal


Yeah.... I signed up....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Happy 25th Anniversary Disneyland Paris 25th! Celebration Event to Stream Live


----------



## rteetz

*News

Wi-Fi Hot Spot Testing at Disneyland Resort Starting April 24*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> That I will disagree with. While the dining plan does continue to become more for less people still buy it like crazy. As long as it sells why would they get rid of it especially when they can increase the price and it still sells.



I'm going based on prior experience...you know - watching the screen as the actual money flies in?

Who says it's not dwindling in popularity anyways?   I have nothing to base that on except instinct and those tend to hit the target a lot (more than I would like...see: hotel overpricing, drop in attendance, ticket jack ups, sell air conditioned tents to rip people off)...

I think with the dining plan it will be a little different...word will "get out" that it doesn't save a thing and quietly it will become obselete.

Most of the ardent supporters around here are still clinging to the September promo...which goes down every year...

...or eat 11 character meals...which is bad for the palette and a longterm cause of heart disease...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Oswald will get his own lounge at D23 Expo 2017

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/04/oswald-lucky-rabbit-will-themed-fan-lounge-d23-expo/


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Wi-Fi Hot Spot Testing at Disneyland Resort Starting April 24*



So what's with the "hot spot" thing? If they really want to go with digital FP, they're going to need park wide free wi-fi. Is this a precursor to that?

I personally don't care. I have a big data cache I can pull from when I go once a year.


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have to admit this is kinda cool. I especially like the whole order ahead and then just say "I'm Here" and your food should be starting to be prepared. If the whole process goes smoothly I could see this being a big bonus for those who have tired traveling companions (and other situations too). You could order then start walking/getting towards the place then just say "I'm Here" once you're there and wait for the food to come instead of tired, cranky people in line who are trying to figure out what they want to eat after walking/getting to the restaurant.



Chick-fil-a has a mobile ordering app and it's AWESOME! Regarding payment - the way theirs works is that your card isn't charged until you tap the "I'm here" button. Until that point in time, you can cancel the order.  As for how they know it's your food, at CFA and Starbucks you give them your name; they give you your food. I guess if it became a huge problem, they could scan a bar code/QR code in the app to make sure it's yours. Kinda like how you pay at Starbucks and CFA.

I don't know how this impacts/helps with efficiency in terms of cooking. But I do know that at the busiest times of day at CFA (and we're talking drive-thru wrapped around the building!), at most I've waited maybe 5 minutes to get my order. And, I guess when you get people to order ahead, that's less time they spend in line, trying to decide what everyone wants, what drinks, oh! I changed my mind, etc., etc. I see it as a FastPass for food!


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> So what's with the "hot spot" thing? If they really want to go with digital FP, they're going to need park wide free wi-fi. Is this a precursor to that?
> 
> I personally don't care. I have a big data cache I can pull from when I go once a year.


Yes this is the precursor. This is a test in certain areas around the resort for what is likely to eventually lead to resort wide wifi.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> Chick-fil-a has a mobile ordering app and it's AWESOME! Regarding payment - the way their's works is that your card isn't charged until you tap the "I'm here" button. Until that point in time, you can cancel the order.  As for how they know it's your food, at CFA and Starbucks you give them your name; they give you your food. I guess if it became a huge problem, they could scan a bar code/QR code in the app to make sure it's yours. Kinda like how you pay at Starbucks and CFA.
> I don't know how this impacts/helps with efficiency in terms of cooking. But I do know that at the busiest times of day at CFA (and we're talking drive-thru wrapped around the building!), at most I've waited maybe 5 minutes to get my order. And, I guess when you get people to order ahead, that's less time they spend in line, trying to decide what everyone wants, what drinks, oh! I changed my mind, etc., etc. I see it as a FastPass for food!


Uhhh how did I not know Chick-fil-A had a mobile ordering!!??

 You make a good thought on the ordering/canceling. Is the card charged when you complete your order through your phone but before you do the "I'm Here" or is the card charged when you hit "I'm Here"..guess we'll find out how Disney does theirs . Either way makes sense.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Oswald will get his own lounge at D23 Expo 2017
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/04/oswald-lucky-rabbit-will-themed-fan-lounge-d23-expo/



Also mentions some priory seating for Gold members, info taken from this link:
https://d23.com/special-perks-benefits-need-know-youre-coming-d23-expo/


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Uhhh how did I not know Chick-fil-A had a mobile ordering!!??



I don't know! Around here, when they rolled out the app, EVERYTHING was printed with "Chick-fil-A One" (that's what they call their app). its really the best thing since the chicken sandwich!


----------



## Bay Max

Roxyfire said:


> I honestly don't see how it would be any different than it is today, it's just a different way of putting in the order. When you hit "I'm here" that would trigger the order to the grill and prep to say "make this now" instead of a cashier inputting it. Lots of companies do this already but I'm curious how many customers actually use it. Just like with mobile pay, it's one of those things slow to take off but eventually if enough people do it there will be a turning point. Takes a while though.



Well, one big difference is that the way it is now, the amount of pending orders is limited by having to wait in line. With app ordering there can potentially be a large amount of people ordering at the same time. 

That being said, I'm sure Disney has anticipated that possibility and has a way of dealing with it.


----------



## SaharanTea

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Forgive me if it was already mentioned when the Pandora QS mobile ordering was announced but can you actually cancel your order easy peasy when speaking in regards to Mobile Ordering? Because it says you're pre-paying for the food (hence the credit card requirement and I don't know for sure but I'm assuming maybe the credit card associated with your MDE account). So 1) are you able to cancel easily 2) if you are able to cancel easily will a refund take a while to hit your credit card?
> 
> I guess I wouldn't see much benefit to a guest if they were to use the Mobile Ordering service as a "well only hit the I'm Here if the line is X mins long otherwise cancel the order and we'll go elsewhere"
> 
> *Maybe that wasn't where you were going with that so apologies if I was misunderstanding your post*



No, you bring up good points.  Mommaberd addressed some of those, but like you guys said, we'll have to see how Disney does it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As a Milwaukee Brewers fan this is kind of cool. Mr. Baseball, Harry Doyle, or Mr. Belvedere star Bob Uecker is voice acting for Disney in Puppy Dog Pals

http://m.brewers.mlb.com/news/artic...es-voice-work-for-disney-tv/?topicId=27118386


----------



## Roxyfire

Bay Max said:


> Well, one big difference is that the way it is now, the amount of pending orders is limited by having to wait in line. With app ordering there can potentially be a large amount of people ordering at the same time.
> 
> That being said, I'm sure Disney has anticipated that possibility and has a way of dealing with it.



Yes and to be very honest, I'd be surprised if most people used it. Some will be using dining credits, and a good portion won't know about it, won't care, etc.
I don't really see it that much different than multiple cashiers taking orders at the same time. Instead of waiting in line twice, it's just once. Plus you can't blame anyone but yourself if the order was entered incorrectly


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> Yes and to be very honest, I'd be surprised if most people used it. Some will be using dining credits, and a good portion won't know about it, won't care, etc.
> I don't really see it that much different than multiple cashiers taking orders at the same time. Instead of waiting in line twice, it's just once. Plus you can't blame anyone but yourself if the order was entered incorrectly



My history with grubhub would tell me otherwise


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> My history with grubhub would tell me otherwise



Grubhub is a consolidated service. But perhaps that bodes well for the MDE version. I'm thinking more along the lines of all the individual restaurants that offer the order ahead option.


----------



## pepperandchips

MissGina5 said:


> My history with grubhub would tell me otherwise


This made me LOL



Roxyfire said:


> Grubhub is a consolidated service. But perhaps that bodes well for the MDE version. I'm thinking more along the lines of all the individual restaurants that offer the order ahead option.


I think she meant about the orders being incorrect despite knowing that you ordered correctly. BUT WHAT IF YOU COULD GET DISNEY GRUBHUB?! "Hmmm, think I'll have the Citrico's Arancini to start with a California Grill Dragon Roll, a Sanaa bread service, and end with a No Way Jose. Please deliver to my royal room in the Port Orleans Riverside mansions."


----------



## Roxyfire

pepperandchips said:


> This made me LOL
> 
> 
> I think she meant about the orders being incorrect despite knowing that you ordered correctly. BUT WHAT IF YOU COULD GET DISNEY GRUBHUB?! "Hmmm, think I'll have the Citrico's Arancini to start with a California Grill Dragon Roll, a Sanaa bread service, and end with a No Way Jose. Please deliver to my royal room in the Port Orleans Riverside mansions."



Oh I get it, yeah sometimes they mess up for sure! But if you look at the ticket and forgot to hold the mayo that's on you. And yeah, sign me up for that order!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Peter Hansen longtime General Hospital actor has died

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...spital-actor-was-95-992814?utm_source=twitter


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As DLP prepares for its official 25th anniversary people line up waiting to get in. 

https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/852018275655458816


----------



## Ai12gani

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Happy 25th Anniversary Disneyland Paris 25th! Celebration Event to Stream Live



Here is the video of the celebration. WDW needs to do this and more for the 50th. The selection of characters they had was fantastic.


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> Here is the video of the celebration. WDW needs to do this and more for the 50th. The selection of characters they had was fantastic.


The Saudi Prince who is a stake holder paid for the characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> This made me LOL
> 
> 
> I think she meant about the orders being incorrect despite knowing that you ordered correctly. BUT WHAT IF YOU COULD GET DISNEY GRUBHUB?! "Hmmm, think I'll have the Citrico's Arancini to start with a California Grill Dragon Roll, a Sanaa bread service, and end with a No Way Jose. Please deliver to my royal room in the Port Orleans Riverside mansions."



or even better - "please deliver it to my lounge chair on the Poly beach just in time for the fireworks to start ... oh, and bring a margarita or two from La Cava while you are at it"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
It's tough to be a bug and Mission Space billboards removed along roadway. 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/850465621984915456


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> It's tough to be a bug and Mission Space billboards removed along roadway.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/850465621984915456



Interesting - assume to make room for new signs for new attractions (Pandora, etc.) and obviously those are not the newest attractions and the rumors of the rehab to Mission Space

I did always love the "stink smoke" coming out of the Tough to Be a Bug sign


----------



## Ai12gani

rteetz said:


> The Saudi Prince who is a stake holder paid for the characters.



They could still do the same for the 50th, its not like Disney is short of money. They just aren't willing to spent it on stuff like this.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - assume to make room for new signs for new attractions (Pandora, etc.) and obviously those are not the newest attractions and the rumors of the rehab to Mission Space
> 
> I did always love the "stink smoke" coming out of the Tough to Be a Bug sign


Actually its unknown if they will get new signs but the road construction is what made them remove the signs.


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> They just aren't willing to spent it on stuff like this


That is exactly my point. I don't know if they would put the money towards 200+ characters.


----------



## mollmoll4

Ai12gani said:


> Here is the video of the celebration. WDW needs to do this and more for the 50th. The selection of characters they had was fantastic.



Wow. That was nuts! Took me a minute to even recognize some of those rare characters. I have to say though, I think the cast members at the end were the best part!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney hiring drivers for Uber like service for WDW

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-disney-worlds-uber-like-transportation-service-slated-begin-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
AK photo update

http://micechat.com/158227-one-month-pandora-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> It's tough to be a bug and Mission Space billboards removed along roadway.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/850465621984915456



No  I loved these signs and the tot one.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney hiring drivers for Uber like service for WDW
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-disney-worlds-uber-like-transportation-service-slated-begin-soon/



Please no Disney! Uber does an already good job.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> No  I loved these signs and the tot one.


ToT is still there for now.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> ToT is still there for now.



The ToT sign is part of a family tradition/inside joke for us. Would definitely hate to see that one go...


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> #IncludedCupcake


This is a little off topic but if there is not an instagram account documenting each and every cupcake Disney produces, there should be.


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> This is a little off topic but if there is not an instagram account documenting each and every cupcake Disney produces, there should be.



Sounds like you're onto something.  You should start it!


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> Sounds like you're onto something.  You should start it!


I would if I could go often enough!! It would be a delicious instagram to follow though... Maybe something the Disney Food Blog should start haha


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> This is a little off topic but if there is not an instagram account documenting each and every cupcake Disney produces, there should be.


That will only enable more Disney cupcakes....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ai12gani said:


> Here is the video of the celebration. WDW needs to do this and more for the 50th. The selection of characters they had was fantastic.



very cool!  I love the idea of each section of the show being themed to one of the lands of the park (though some of the combinations were a bit weird, like Pocahontas doing country-western dancing)

Always love to see what characters are featured in the other parks.  I mean, Max was like the 6th character to be introduced ... and they have characters from Atlantis?!?!?

One negative comment - feels like they spent 6 minutes tops on the lyrics to the songs, they are so basic


----------



## Maineiak

Didn't see it mentioned and can't link to the video anymore as EA has blocked it from YouTube, but the Star Wars Battlefront II trailer was leaked...and it looks fantastic!


----------



## rteetz

Maineiak said:


> Didn't see it mentioned and can't link to the video anymore as EA has blocked it from YouTube, but the Star Wars Battlefront II trailer was leaked...and it looks fantastic!


Yeah that's why I never posted it since it would be taken down so quickly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Maineiak said:


> Didn't see it mentioned and can't link to the video anymore as EA has blocked it from YouTube, but the Star Wars Battlefront II trailer was leaked...and it looks fantastic!


Now that is something I would want to see, but I guess I'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Maineiak

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Now that is something I would want to see, but I guess I'll just have to wait a little longer.



It looked good.  As someone who just got into Battlefront and has been playing it quite a bit, I'm interested.  Guess there is a confirmed single player campaign in this upcoming version as well.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Maineiak said:


> It looked good.  As someone who just got into Battlefront and has been playing it quite a bit, I'm interested.  Guess there is a confirmed single player campaign in this upcoming version as well.


That would be great! The Star Wars Battlefront franchise is my favorite. I enjoyed the first two games, but I haven't been able to get into the new one since I have never done well at multiplayer shooter games. I enjoy it though.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


As much as I enjoy watching these videos and seeing the progress, you would think Disney would have blocked any way from seeing the construction by now. I have never known Disney to be the company to let the general public to view the construction. I get it that it is outside of the park, but they could easily block the view in the parking structure if they really want people to not see the construction.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As much as I enjoy watching these videos and seeing the progress, you would think Disney would have blocked any way from seeing the construction by now. I have never known Disney to be the company to let the general public to view the construction. I get it that it is outside of the park, but they could easily block the view in the parking structure if they really want people to not see the construction.


I think there isn't much that needs to be blocked right now. Once major details start going in and what not maybe they will block views but I really don't see a problem with it.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> Yeah.... I signed up....


I'm signing up too.  Was surprised that it's a bit more for all 3 months than buying each month individually but I guess when you factor in extra medal and that...that's where the cost comes in


----------



## luisov

TheMaxRebo said:


> One negative comment - feels like they spent 6 minutes tops on the lyrics to the songs, they are so basic



As far as I understand they do that on purpose because there's just too many languages being spoken at the park, and they need something really simple to get the message across. It's kind of what the Sherman Brothers did with It's a small World.

Though I do think Celebrate the Magic was a much better anniversary theme song.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> As far as I understand they do that on purpose because there's just too many languages being spoken at the park, and they need something really simple to get the message across. It's kind of what the Sherman Brothers did with It's a small World.
> 
> Though I do think Celebrate the Magic was a much better anniversary theme song.



I totally get that - and the main part of the song was fine enough.  Just the parts for the individual lands was like they weren't even trying


----------



## rteetz




----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

may be off topic or non-newsworthy, but anyone interested in building a Haunted Mansion or Phantom Manor paper model?

http://haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index301.html

i operate a haunted attraction here in PA and one of my vendors posted the link to facebook to give people in the industry something to do until the season rolls around, haha. imagine my surprise when i found all the Haunted Mansion related content.


----------



## MommaBerd

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> may be off topic or non-newsworthy, but anyone interested in building a Haunted Mansion or Phantom Manor paper model?
> 
> http://haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index301.html
> 
> i operate a haunted attraction here in PA and one of my vendors posted the link to facebook to give people in the industry something to do until the season rolls around, haha. imagine my surprise when i found all the Haunted Mansion related content.



Wow! Those look incredible! There are also Gingerbread House designs, too!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

i know, they are so cool, looks like ill be busy crafting for a while... lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot Easter activities 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/epcot/news/13apr2017-easter-activities-at-epcot-this-sunday.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Seaworld returns loggerhead Turtle to the sea

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/seaworld-orlando-returns-loggerhead-sea.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney water parks Hours extended through April 16th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/disney-water-parks-extend-operating.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld announces new river rapids ride with world tallest drop

https://twitter.com/flcoasterclub/status/852531610008334338


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A new SeaWorld show and Kraken VR 

https://twitter.com/wildgravitytrvl/status/852527897109831682


----------



## Dis_Fan

*NEWS*

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter introducing new Christmas Experience

http://www.ign.com/articles/2017/04...he-first-time?abthid=58eebcd9452a9a636c000055


----------



## Reddog1134

WDWNT is saying Club 33 at WDW is confirmed.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/breaking-walt-disney-world-adding-club-33-locations-4-parks-coming/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Previously rumored, Walt Disney World to add a club 33 location to all four parks. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/breaking-walt-disney-world-adding-club-33-locations-4-parks-coming/


----------



## Maineiak

A search yields threads on this forum 13+ years old  covering this topic so I won't start another one.  But another analyst's take on Apple's cash position and the chances of buying Disney:

http://www.barrons.com/articles/apples-cash-conundrum-is-buying-disney-the-answer-1492093046


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Previously rumored, Walt Disney World to add a club 33 location to all four parks.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/breaking-walt-disney-world-adding-club-33-locations-4-parks-coming/



This is very interesting, as was mentioned months ago this is a much better idea for extra revenue than the Tomorrowland cabanas. Very curious to see where exactly they will be going. I would imagine Hollywood Studios version would be similar to Club 1901.


----------



## atricks

Universal News


New Harry Potter Christmas (including nighttime Hogwarts Castle Christmas show)






more info http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/universal-orlando-holidays-2017/


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Previously rumored, Walt Disney World to add a club 33 location to all four parks.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/breaking-walt-disney-world-adding-club-33-locations-4-parks-coming/



I would love to be a member of the Epcot Club 33; I'm sure the price point will be well beyond what I'd be able to afford!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Whoa Harrison Ford went to the SW celebration and they kept it secret. That's huge. Damn my little sisters bridal shower this weekend.


----------



## dclpluto

crazy4wdw said:


> I would love to be a member of the Epcot Club 33; I'm sure the price point will be well beyond what I'd be able to afford!



Probably be around 50 thousand to get in and 15k a year. Get into all 4 of the club 33 at Wdw and only pay 150 thousand dollars than only 50 thousand dollars a year. Lots of people have money. Not me thou. Disneyland has like a 14 year waiting list. So lots of people with big $$$$$$$$$$$$

Update I was just reading it's only 25k to get in than 10 k a year. Cheaper than Disneyland. Comes with 50 fast passes a year.


----------



## jlundeen

dclpluto said:


> Probably be around 50 thousand to get in and 15k a year. Get into all 4 of the club 33 at Wdw and only pay 150 thousand dollars than only 50 thousand dollars a year. Lots of people have money. Not me thou. Disneyland has like a 14 year waiting list. So lots of people with big $$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Update I was just reading it's only 25k to get in than 10 k a year. Cheaper than Disneyland. Comes with 50 fast passes a year.


I wonder if you still need to buy park tickets on top of that...


----------



## rteetz

I have a thread for both Star Wars news and the new Club 33.


----------



## Redcon1

dclpluto said:


> Probably be around 50 thousand to get in and 15k a year. Get into all 4 of the club 33 at Wdw and only pay 150 thousand dollars than only 50 thousand dollars a year. Lots of people have money. Not me thou. *Disneyland has like a 14 year waiting list*. So lots of people with big $$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Update I was just reading it's only 25k to get in than 10 k a year. Cheaper than Disneyland. Comes with 50 fast passes a year.



I guess the upside to this is that you have 14 years to save up!


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix thread of the day


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mouse of Mystery

Ai12gani said:


> Here is the video of the celebration. WDW needs to do this and more for the 50th. The selection of characters they had was fantastic.



WOW! 

Disney still knows how to warm the heart of old grizzled guys like me. This was spectacular and anything less at WDW 50th would be a shame. 

My one wish was that Oswald got a bit more of a role in the thing -- he kind of got shuffled in there at the end. He ought to have been in the featured group if they're going to include the likes of ShellieMay. 

They almost lost me when the Disneyland Paris president came out and started talking, but when she invited the cast into the performance I got right back on the Disney train again. They looked like they were just having a fantastic time. 

Disney gets knocked a lot when they screw up... they deserve a little credit for this one.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

To be clear: this isn't gonna happen...but I love when "fake news" like this pops up

https://www.google.com/amp/variety....pple-disney-acquisition-rumor-1202029827/amp/


----------



## rteetz

*News

‘Happily Ever After’ To Feature The Most Advanced Projection Mapping Tech Yet*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Expanded viewing areas coming to the Tree of Life Awakenings*


----------



## rteetz

*News

2017 Easter Dining options at Walt Disney World*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Star Wars Construction Update

http://micechat.com/157667-star-wars-land-news-celebration-2017/


----------



## jbeyes




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


>


wow...


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


>



Love love love. I had goosebumps watching it.


----------



## rteetz

I got chills it was so good. They played it twice on the livestream. The poster they released was amazing too.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Photo Opportunity with Cinderella's Carriage for Easter*


----------



## saskdw

I'm so pumped for this movie!!! Especially after how good Rogue One was.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dry conditions affecting campfires at WDW

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...-impacting-campfires-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Nature's next film is about Dolphins

http://nerdist.com/disneynature-makes-dolphins-its-next-focus-in-new-trailer/


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


>


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Carrie Fisher will not be in Episode 9


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


Interesting. So, this would be the first character that actually shows a "face" in the show. I think Darth Maul has always been make-up. Am I wrong by this assumption that she is the first? Maybe see more characters in the future? Or was this just for tonight?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Carrie Fisher will not be in Episode 9


Interesting. I'm surprised they didn't come out and fix what was already said until now.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Interesting. So, this would be the first character that actually shows a "face" in the show. I think Darth Maul has always been make-up. Am I wrong by this assumption that she is the first? Maybe see more characters in the future? Or was this just for tonight?


This was just for tonight at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Interesting. I'm surprised they didn't come out and fix what was already said until now.


I wonder if they still weren't for sure on what was happening until now.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> I wonder if they still weren't for sure on what was happening until now.



Yeah - I'm sure it is a very complicated, sensitive decision - at one point they - both her brother and the writers - may have thought, (optimistically?), "We can make this work!" Only to realize they can't, or that it doesn't make sense to.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs discounts for next week 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/upcoming-disney-springs-offers.html?m=1


----------



## sunset7132

Irish_Mike said:


> So will only certain resorts are going to get access to the Pandora EMH?


cant wait till december to see pandora


----------



## bbmassey

Dick Van Dyke did a great interview with The Guardian in which he discusses the impact of movie, television, and video game violence on young people.  It is a great interview and he makes some great points.  Unfortunately, his wisdom will be dismissed as the rantings of an old man.

Commenting on why the industry rarely makes films with such innocence as Mary Poppins, he said: “We lost Walt Disney, for one thing. Walt was a child at heart. He had such creativity and imagination. We said we were both children looking for our inner adults.”

Disney knew how to thrill children with fantasy, rather than reality, he added. “Walt said kids like to be scared. It’s a delicious feeling. But he did it with witches, evil queens and things like that. Now it goes into blood and violence.”

He argued that children’s films from Hollywood’s so-called golden age taught morals and manners: “When I was a teenager, I modeled myself after the way Fred Astaire or Cary Grant dressed. Now kids emulate street gangs. They like to dress like hoods. That’s just a reversal. They’re picking the wrong role models.”

Here is the article for those interested:

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/apr/15/dick-van-dyke-screen-violence-walt-disney


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Has there been any info about the pixar orchestra show? Wondering because our 60 day FP is next week and I thought it was a summer show?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has there been any info about the pixar orchestra show? Wondering because our 60 day FP is next week and I thought it was a summer show?


It is a summer show but I don't believe they have FPs for it. It's in between beauty and the beast shows.


----------



## circus4u

The principles who developed Tokyo Disneyland and Aulani Resort are planning to build a 1500 acre park in Casa Grande, AZ.  The plan includes an indoor recreational facility, water parks, a wildlife animal exhibit, restaurants and an amusement park as well as commercial and residential areas.

The Block Sports Company, based in Florida, is looking to develop a 1,500-acre “destination resort” near Casa Grande, which it compares to Walt Disney World.

http://www.pinalcentral.com/casa_gr...cle_13c3cfce-31d9-5a0c-92f6-2706a5326fb5.html

http://www.pinalcentral.com/casa_gr...cle_56974e87-e865-59ee-ac26-af9538215f57.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bbmassey said:


> Dick Van Dyke did a great interview with The Guardian in which he discusses the impact of movie, television, and video game violence on young people.  It is a great interview and he makes some great points.  Unfortunately, his wisdom will be dismissed as the rantings of an old man.
> 
> Commenting on why the industry rarely makes films with such innocence as Mary Poppins, he said: “We lost Walt Disney, for one thing. Walt was a child at heart. He had such creativity and imagination. We said we were both children looking for our inner adults.”
> 
> Disney knew how to thrill children with fantasy, rather than reality, he added. “Walt said kids like to be scared. It’s a delicious feeling. But he did it with witches, evil queens and things like that. Now it goes into blood and violence.”
> 
> He argued that children’s films from Hollywood’s so-called golden age taught morals and manners: “When I was a teenager, I modeled myself after the way Fred Astaire or Cary Grant dressed. Now kids emulate street gangs. They like to dress like hoods. That’s just a reversal. They’re picking the wrong role models.”
> 
> Here is the article for those interested:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/apr/15/dick-van-dyke-screen-violence-walt-disney



I definitely get what he is saying, but at the same time the biggest YA series of recent years is Harry Potter which, yes there is more blood than in most older Disney movies, but is still about evil wizards and the like

And the clothing thing I think is all of society, not just kids - look what a lot of people wear to the theater or a ball game or even church (or heck, to Walt Disney World) today compared to 50 or 60 years ago .... it's totally different


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> It is a summer show but I don't believe they have FPs for it. It's in between beauty and the beast shows.


I don't know if it is in between shows. I have been looking at DHS schedules for end of May/June and the last Beauty and the Beast shows that I keep seeing each day are at like 2 or 2:30 p.m. I can't remember the exact time. Before, the shows would go until about 4 or 5 p.m. I'm assuming this will be a nightly show. So, I'm hoping for more info on FP for this. If there isn't going to be, I would be willing to wait stand-by for it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know if it is in between shows. I have been looking at DHS schedules for end of May/June and the last Beauty and the Beast shows that I keep seeing each day are at like 2 or 2:30 p.m. I can't remember the exact time. Before, the shows would go until about 4 or 5 p.m. I'm assuming this will be a nightly show. So, I'm hoping for more info on FP for this. If there isn't going to be, I would be willing to wait stand-by for it.


Interesting I thought it was stated somewhere that this would be between shows.


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> Interesting I thought it was stated somewhere that this would be between shows.



I read where they are doing 3 shows a day after beauty and the beast gets over for the day. Don't know if that is correct or not. Forget where I read it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Tours in WDW to get new destination from The Last Jedi planet Crait, no word on Disneyland.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Interesting I thought it was stated somewhere that this would be between shows.



Thanks everyone...just trying to figure it out...I am surprised we haven't heard anything about this for a while....


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours in WDW to get new destination from The Last Jedi planet Crait, no word on Disneyland.


Honestly they sorta messed up the idea behind star tours with adding stuff from the new trilogy. Would make more sense to put in locations/scenarios from rogue one


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Honestly they sorta messed up the idea behind star tours with adding stuff from the new trilogy. Would make more sense to put in locations/scenarios from rogue one


I think that is why they didn't add Rogue One because it's not part of the trilogies.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars Land concept art

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heir-collaboration-on-star-wars-themed-lands/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars Land news

"You will be able to assist the Resitence, support the First Order, or take a job from a bounty hunter. The storytelling will happen around you."

How you pilot the Falcon will matter, bad pilots may have different experiences.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Star Wars Land details to be announced at D23 Expo in July


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
From laughing place...

"The Star Wars Lands take place on a planet that houses a spaceport that has fallen by the wasteside. It is now home to smugglers, bounty hunters, and other types of scoundrels."

New characters throughout the land.

"Food will be cooked using a converted pod racer engine. Blue Milk of course."

"You will be able to assist the Resitence, support the First Order, or take a job from a bounty hunter. The storytelling will happen around you."

"You and your flight crew will control the Millenium Falcon. You won't just ride it. Each person will have a different role."

"Choices will matter. It will not be the same experience for everyone."

"The First Order vs. The Resistence attraction is described as the most epic attraction ever built at Disney."

"Disney has developed a new technology that brings realistic lightsabers into the real world."

"They will be sharing more info about the stories and characters of Star Wars Land at the D23 Expo in July."


----------



## jade1

A few from the new pool.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours in WDW to get new destination from The Last Jedi planet Crait, no word on Disneyland.



Sounds to me like a confirmation of Star Tours at Disneyland going away. Perhaps they'll recycle the simulators for a potential Iron Man experience at DCA.

We'll see, but I'd be surprised if it stays.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Disneyland Star Wars site from Blog Mickey at SWCO.
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/853358247876722688
> 
> View attachment 231576 View attachment 231577 View attachment 231578


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



It's been years since I last visited the Tiki Room, but even I'd be a little upset to see it go. 

Wonder if this has any relation to Club 33 coming to the park? Doubt it, but this is the first I've heard this rumor.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> It's been years since I last visited the Tiki Room, but even I'd be a little upset to see it go.
> 
> Wonder if this has any relation to Club 33 coming to the park? Doubt it, but this is the first I've heard this rumor.


Not related to club 33 but it's not seeing the foot traffic and Disney is taking notice.


----------



## circus4u

dclpluto said:


> I read where they are doing 3 shows a day after beauty and the beast gets over for the day. Don't know if that is correct or not. Forget where I read it.


I read it in the MouseSavers Newsletter for April:

*"The Music of Pixar Live! Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
Starting May 26, Disney’s Hollywood Studios will present _The Music of Pixar LIVE! A Symphony of Characters_. This limited-time concert event will showcase music from Pixar Animation Studios films, complete with a live orchestra and appearances by Disney•Pixar characters. _The Music of Pixar LIVE!_ will be presented three times nightly at Theater of the Stars at Disney’s Hollywood Studios (following the regular daily performances of _Beauty and the Beast – Live on Stage_). An end date has not been announced."


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> From laughing place...
> 
> "The Star Wars Lands take place on a planet that houses a spaceport that has fallen by the wasteside. It is now home to smugglers, bounty hunters, and other types of scoundrels."
> 
> New characters throughout the land.
> 
> "Food will be cooked using a converted pod racer engine. Blue Milk of course."
> 
> "You will be able to assist the Resitence, support the First Order, or take a job from a bounty hunter. The storytelling will happen around you."
> 
> "You and your flight crew will control the Millenium Falcon. You won't just ride it. Each person will have a different role."
> 
> "Choices will matter. It will not be the same experience for everyone."
> 
> "The First Order vs. The Resistence attraction is described as the most epic attraction ever built at Disney."
> 
> "Disney has developed a new technology that brings realistic lightsabers into the real world."
> 
> "They will be sharing more info about the stories and characters of Star Wars Land at the D23 Expo in July."


Sounds a little bit like a modified Mission: Space


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Sounds a little bit like a modified Mission: Space


Yes the ride system very much will be.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours in WDW to get new destination from The Last Jedi planet Crait, no word on Disneyland.



That's good. Just please stop sending me to Naboo. Every damn time I end up on Naboo.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



Noooo! That's a classic.


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



That hurts if true.....


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooo That might drive me to become a Disneyland regular. We love the Tiki Room. It would be like getting rid of Carousel of Progress, just because it doesn't see enough traffic. They should get rid of Tony's first, but since it makes money, they will keep it around.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo That might drive me to become a Disneyland regular. We love the Tiki Room. It would be like getting rid of Carousel of Progress, just because it doesn't see enough traffic. They should get rid of Tony's first, but since it makes money, they will keep it around.



the fact it is WDW only and it will still be at DLR makes it easier to take for me ... as long as there is one (ideally the original) around for the next generations to see I am ok.

and that is the better version - similar to how I am ok with them changing out the ToT in DLR if they are keeping the (better) one in WDW


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> the fact it is WDW only and it will still be at DLR makes it easier to take for me ... as long as there is one (ideally the original) around for the next generations to see I am ok.
> 
> and that is the better version - similar to how I am ok with them changing out the ToT in DLR if they are keeping the (better) one in WDW



But then I still have to go to both coasts to get my Walt fix, Tiki and COP. At least both still have Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat. I do like DLR Tiki Room better too, but there's a lot of nice stuff at WDW too Face it. I need to live 6 months in Florida and 6 months in Southern California to get my proper fix Maybe even quit my job and work at both


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


>



Getting excited. Just a matter of weeks now before we are there for opening weekend. It's going to be a madhouse; although, not as bad as Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Getting excited. Just a matter of weeks now before we are there for opening weekend. It's going to be a madhouse; although, not as bad as Pandora.


Its interesting how much still needs to be done at Volcano Bay though. That will definitely be a crazy theme park week.


----------



## rteetz

The more I read and watch about Star Wars Land/Experience, the more I think this will be the best theme park experience ever built. Scott Trowbridge worked on Potter and knows what immersion is. The people working on this project are true Star Wars fans and they are using people directly from LucasFilm and ILM. Droids walking about, streetmosphere all around you, the detail. I think Pandora is going to be great but I think this will be even beyond that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Yacht and Beach Club: Fittings & Fairings Shop Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News

Star Wars Days Event Returns to LEGOLAND Florida in May*


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I think that is why they didn't add Rogue One because it's not part of the trilogies.


I guess, but honestly if we're being realistic with their alleged timeline for the ride anything from the new trilogy makes zero sense. But obviously that's not their reasoning behind adding it


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.


Damn that's kinda  shame. I'm not gonna hype it up into something that isn't but it's kinda cool in itself


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney is going to build a Star Wars boutique resort.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More Star Wars Land details to be announced at D23 Expo in July



Hopefully I'll be in the audience when they announce that news! The theme parks panel is the only one I really want to go to.



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



This makes me sad even though I prefer the Disneyland version more.


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



NNNnnnnnoooooooooooo


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is going to build a Star Wars boutique resort.



Boutique, of course, being the polite way to say "expensive"

Although I assume it also implies that it will be on the small side and probably very highly themed/immersive


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is going to build a Star Wars boutique resort.


Tell me this is not true!  Something else I'll giving my money to Disney for, unless the rates are just incredibly outrageous.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The tiki room rumor is interesting.  When I did the dinner with an Imagineer a while ago a big thing we talked about was closing things, whether that be a restaurant or an attraction or what have you.

The biggest challenge with that is figuring out what can occupy that space.

The tiki room is so small I can't imagine what they could replace it with.  The previous posters comment about the club 33 made sense, that could certainly fit.


----------



## mom2rtk

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The tiki room rumor is interesting.  When I did the dinner with an Imagineer a while ago a big thing we talked about was closing things, whether that be a restaurant or an attraction or what have you.
> 
> The biggest challenge with that is figuring out what can occupy that space.
> 
> The tiki room is so small I can't imagine what they could replace it with.  The previous posters comment about the club 33 made sense, that could certainly fit.



Expect major outrage from me if they were to close a classic MK attraction for the ultimate upsell.


----------



## graciedad

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.




Any projected date for this?


----------



## jlundeen

Tiki Room closure - After the outcry a few years ago when they tried the "Under New Management" change, I'm kind of surprised they are even considering this.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> unless the rates are just incredibly outrageous.


I think we all know the answer to this.


----------



## rteetz

graciedad said:


> Any projected date for this?


Not yet. It is just a rumor right now. It could even see the Stitch overlay that Japan has. They are looking to do something because it isn't generating foot traffic.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The previous posters comment about the club 33 made sense, that could certainly fit.


I don't believe they are related. Tiki room doesn't have any dates yet whereas Club 33 would be here before the end of the year.


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The tiki room rumor is interesting.  When I did the dinner with an Imagineer a while ago a big thing we talked about was closing things, whether that be a restaurant or an attraction or what have you.
> 
> The biggest challenge with that is figuring out what can occupy that space.
> 
> The tiki room is so small I can't imagine what they could replace it with.  The previous posters comment about the club 33 made sense, that could certainly fit.


That's sorta my reaction to the whole thing, what can they possibly put there outside of a club 33 type thing? Just attraction wise I don't know what would work


----------



## rteetz

Older videos but gives you an idea that Disney has been working on this new way of guests controlling their stories.


----------



## luisov

Considering how small the Tiki room is, and the fact that it absorbs people for over 15 minutes, that'd be surprising. Who knows. Unless they have other plans for the place, I think adding Stitch or Moana to the show could bring some interest back on the show. I mean, I suppose it's not even that expensive to run.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC has a special on Disney Nature tonight at 7PM EST.


----------



## circus4u

'Fate of the Furious' races to biggest global box office opening ever, beats the global record held by Disney's "Star Wars: The Force Awakens."
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/16/media/fate-of-the-furious-box-office/index.html


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> 'Fate of the Furious' races to biggest global box office opening ever, beats the global record held by Disney's "Star Wars: The Force Awakens."
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/16/media/fate-of-the-furious-box-office/index.html


I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.


Why do consumers spend hundreds of dollars on cupcake add ons? The world may never know


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.


lets not be culturally Egocentric rteez. Star wars is very much a domestic thing then elsewhere this franchise is more international very similar to Transformers
i mean i agree with you but understand its just a bigger deal elsewhere in the world


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> lets not be culturally Egocentric rteez. Star wars is very much a domestic thing then elsewhere this franchise is more international very similar to Transformers
> i mean i agree with you but understand its just a bigger deal elsewhere in the world


I guess. I just don't see the following for it like I see for other things such as potter or Star Wars.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.



You're not the only person who wonders why.  The Washington Post tried to answer that question.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-world-could-agree-on/?utm_term=.847f560a5850


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.



I wouldn't go see one in the movie theater probably, but it's just silly fun. We will definitely rent it though. We are car people, not ricers though. Plus, I love a lot of the movies with Vin Diesel, like the Riddick series. I think the Fast & Furious series appeals to some woman more than Star Wars. Star Wars is still Sci Fi, and there are a lot of people who don't like Sci Fi. But who wouldn't want to be one of those beautiful women or men in these movies driving a really cool car, fast and illegally


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.



It's a rarity in movies where the sequels actually keep getting better. Also lots of star power in this movie.


----------



## disneymath

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



Oh I hope not ... everyone in my family enjoys the Tiki Room!


----------



## Travis B

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.




It's like the Mt. Dew of movie franchises.


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> Not yet. It is just a rumor right now. It could even see the Stitch overlay that Japan has. They are looking to do something because it isn't generating foot traffic.



I admit I'm a very small sample size, but I've seen the show 4 times now in the last few months and it was a pretty full show each time.  and there was a _LINE_ the last day I was at MK a couple weeks back (although there were some major ride outages that day).  

sad face for even being a rumor


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to share my $.02:
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

If this happens, on my next trip to WDW, they can fully expect me to mill about in front of the space and display poor posture while making frowny faces.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> I guess. I just don't see the following for it like I see for other things such as potter or Star Wars.



That's because Potter and SW are fantasy worlds. Their movies tell stories that only peel back the curtain a bit and give people a glimpse into those worlds. That drives their fanatic followers  to constantly be looking for any way to immerse themselves more fully in that world. 

The Fast and the Furious is just a fun set of movies with entertaining and compelling characters, excellent action sequences and a heavy dose of sex appeal. 

I'm a big fan of all 3 of those franchises, but the Fast franchise just doesn't lend itself to displays of fandom like conventions, any sort of world immersion, or even a simple message board of fan theories and discussion.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## twebber55

RhodyOrange said:


> That's because Potter and SW are fantasy worlds. Their movies tell stories that only peel back the curtain a bit and give people a glimpse into those worlds. That drives their fanatic followers  to constantly be looking for any way to immerse themselves more fully in that world.
> 
> The Fast and the Furious is just a fun set of movies with entertaining and compelling characters, excellent action sequences and a heavy dose of sex appeal.
> 
> I'm a big fan of all 3 of those franchises, but the Fast franchise just doesn't lend itself to displays of fandom like conventions, any sort of world immersion, or even a simple message board of fan theories and discussion.


perfectly said
just because an 8 year old boy isnt buying toys for it doesnt mean its not popular
its just a different franchise but incredibly successful 
theme park boards seem to overload on merchandise sales because thats a big part of the themed experience


----------



## publix subs

*News
*
A new open edition MagicBand 2.0 featuring Elsa has been released on a never before seen Teal colored MagicBand
http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...cband-now-available-on-new-teal-colored-band/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mouse of Mystery said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to share my $.02:
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> If this happens, on my next trip to WDW, they can fully expect me to mill about in front of the space and display poor posture while making frowny faces.



Disney exec who wants to get rid of Tiki Room:  "See, even just being near the attraction makes people sad ... I told you it was time to change it!!!!"


----------



## linzbear

publix subs said:


> *News
> *
> A new open edition MagicBand 2.0 featuring Elsa has been released on a never before seen Teal colored MagicBand
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...cband-now-available-on-new-teal-colored-band/


Want.  I'm gonna go broke on magic bands, aren't I?


----------



## Dis_Fan

rteetz said:


> I just don't understand why this franchise is still popular.



Watch the ending with Jason Statham, a baby listening to the Chipmonks on some headsets, and a airplane. That is exactly the reason why its still popular.


----------



## Tigger's ally

publix subs said:


> *News
> *
> A new open edition MagicBand 2.0 featuring Elsa has been released on a never before seen Teal colored MagicBand
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...cband-now-available-on-new-teal-colored-band/



Hey, I'm calling it.  They've finally done it.  This is one Ryan won't have the urge to buy!


----------



## Triple Trouble

> The biggest challenge with that is figuring out what can occupy that space.
> 
> The tiki room is so small I can't imagine what they could replace it with.  The previous posters comment about the club 33 made sense, that could certainly fit.



If I remember correctly, Country Bear Jamboree is also in this location to the North. If you combine both spaces, there may be enough room for something.

That being said, I would really hate for this to be true. Our family and extended family love the Tiki Room.


----------



## rteetz

linzbear said:


> Want.  I'm gonna go broke on magic bands, aren't I?


You and me both.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Hey, I'm calling it.  They've finally done it.  This is one Ryan won't have the urge to buy!


Hahaha! You are right!


----------



## jknezek

Triple Trouble said:


> If I remember correctly, Country Bear Jamboree is also in this location to the North. If you combine both spaces, there may be enough room for something.
> 
> That being said, I would really hate for this to be true. Our family and extended family love the Tiki Room.



Sort of. Country Bear Jamboree and Enchanted Tiki Room are on the same plane, but Aloha Isle and that courtyard space behind the fountain and the Aladdin spinner sit in the middle. I don't see Country Bear Jamboree going anywhere though. That one still draws a decent crowd. Either way, both are good for getting out of the heat for a while in the summer. I'd be sad to see Tiki Room go, although as I said before my kids hated it and even I find it a bit awkward sitting on those hard benches while craning my head more or less straight up. But the animatronics are old-school cool. When you think about how they would have all been run back when WDW opened, it's pretty amazing they got all those pieces to move at the right time in the right way.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> Sort of. Country Bear Jamboree and Enchanted Tiki Room are on the same plane, but Aloha Isle and that courtyard space behind the fountain and the Aladdin spinner sit in the middle. I don't see Country Bear Jamboree going anywhere though. That one still draws a decent crowd. Either way, both are good for getting out of the heat for a while in the summer. I'd be sad to see Tiki Room go, although as I said before my kids hated it and even I find it a bit awkward sitting on those hard benches while craning my head more or less straight up. But the animatronics are old-school cool. When you think about how they would have all been run back when WDW opened, it's pretty amazing they got all those pieces to move at the right time in the right way.



I am 52 right now and remember going to the Tiki Room when I was a little kid.  I really thought it was storming outside when the lightning and the drums and ........only to have the show end and walk out to 102 blaring degrees of heat.  But, who amongst us has never muttered....in the tikitikitikitiki tiki room.  Will be sure to hit it up three weeks from today....probably more than once if I can.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Jungle trek tiger exhibit closed for refurbishment 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ek-tiger-exhibit-closed-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photos 
*
Easter Egg display at the Grand Floridian

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...display-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/157754-disneyland-photo-update-wifi-coming-soon/


----------



## sachilles

Fate of the Furious is a car culture movie. Whether you get car culture or not, it is a huge part of life for the perfect movie going demographic. It doesn't have a whole lot of competition for those viewers as of late. It might not be destined to be a classic, but they certainly knew their market when they made it.

My company actually did some stuff for the movie, so I'm glad it's doing well.


----------



## skier_pete

Been a bit off the grid the last week or so...in Arizona.



circus4u said:


> The principles who developed Tokyo Disneyland and Aulani Resort are planning to build a 1500 acre park in Casa Grande, AZ.  The plan includes an indoor recreational facility, water parks, a wildlife animal exhibit, restaurants and an amusement park as well as commercial and residential areas.
> 
> The Block Sports Company, based in Florida, is looking to develop a 1,500-acre “destination resort” near Casa Grande, which it compares to Walt Disney World.
> 
> http://www.pinalcentral.com/casa_gr...cle_13c3cfce-31d9-5a0c-92f6-2706a5326fb5.html
> 
> http://www.pinalcentral.com/casa_gr...cle_56974e87-e865-59ee-ac26-af9538215f57.html



I know exactly where this is - between Pheonix and Tucson sort of in the middle of nowhere. An ambitious idea, I think they are using hyperbole to make it sound better than it is. Since my mom lives in Mesa, we frequently visit, so if it ever DOES become anything worthwhile we could go down there and check it out. 



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room to close at MK. Replacement yet to be determined.



I'm just going to pretend I never read this.   I love this show to irrational levels based on a childhood obsession with it...I am willing to forgive any bad Disney decision based on the fact they brought it back to its (mostly) original glory. At 47 I still kick joy out of this show every time. Though I would rather it be gone than have the abomination that was "under new management". 

 I am not sure about the "lack of foot traffic". It is certainly not an immensely popular show, but whenever we go (which is every time) it seems to be about 1/3 to 1/2 full. I hope this one is false. IMO there are a few things at WDW that should be untouchable: COP, HOP, and this (and honestly I am not big fans of the other two). They are just so traditional Disney that they should be left as icons to the parks history.


----------



## skier_pete

Oh - and as far a the "Fast and Furious" series - they are actually (mostly) pretty good movies, but I think the main reason they work is they sort of transcend language and cultural barriers. Very international casting - action heavy with plots that hardly matter. They certainly are more deserving of continued relevance than the awful transformers movies.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Been a bit off the grid the last week or so...in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly where this is - between Pheonix and Tucson sort of in the middle of nowhere. An ambitious idea, I think they are using hyperbole to make it sound better than it is. Since my mom lives in Mesa, we frequently visit, so if it ever DOES become anything worthwhile we could go down there and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to pretend I never read this.   I love this show to irrational levels based on a childhood obsession with it...I am willing to forgive any bad Disney decision based on the fact they brought it back to its (mostly) original glory. At 47 I still kick joy out of this show every time. Though I would rather it be gone than have the abomination that was "under new management".
> 
> I am not sure about the "lack of foot traffic". It is certainly not an immensely popular show, but whenever we go (which is every time) it seems to be about 1/3 to 1/2 full. I hope this one is false. IMO there are a few things at WDW that should be untouchable: COP, HOP, and this (and honestly I am not big fans of the other two). They are just so traditional Disney that they should be left as icons to the parks history.


On a recent trip, my buddies and I decided to try Tiki Room, mainly cause they had never seen it.  We had a blast singing along and I have to say it isn't what any of us would call a "must see," it is one we all thoroughly enjoyed, and I'm glad they got a chance to see it.


----------



## Grand Admiral

********** said:


> Oh - and as far a the "Fast and Furious" series - they are actually (mostly) pretty good movies, but I think the main reason they work is they sort of transcend language and cultural barriers. Very international casting - action heavy with plots that hardly matter. They certainly are more deserving of continued relevance than the awful transformers movies.



Yeah, short answer: Broad appeal and China.

Long answer: Here's an article that covers the various strengths of the franchise.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New scenes in Fantasmic at DL

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/confi...res-scenes-pirates-caribbean-aladdin-tangled/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New scenes in Fantasmic at DL
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/confi...res-scenes-pirates-caribbean-aladdin-tangled/


Very disappointed. The Disneyland version was already perfect as it was! I hope this doesn't ruin the show for me. I guess I'll find out "potentially" in July.


----------



## bbmassey

The solution to the Tiki Room "foot traffic" issue is rather easy, in fact, it is easy enough that I can fix it for less than $5,000.  The key to increasing foot traffic is to make the attraction more inviting to guests as they walk by.  How do you do that?  Install a well themed digital sign that shows the temperature of the pavement at the current moment at the top with the current temperature inside the Tiki Room below.  

I appreciate the Tiki Room for what it is and don't want to lose it.  I LOVE the Tiki Room for the air conditioned 15 minutes that it provides.

To the Disney employee who reads this, I will gladly accept payment for this simple fix in the form of annual passes for four for the next 10 years.  Sure it is more than the cost to add the sign, but I have to make a little cash on the idea!  Just think of all the money the idea saves in renovation costs and customer service conversations with those upset at losing it.


----------



## sachilles

I think what you are finding in regards to the Tiki room, is pure analysis or the real estate usage in the park. Similar to Stitch and even the speedway. Could it be used better to soak up some bodies as the busier time of years.
I must admit I haven't been in the Tiki room since my first visit in the 80's, and I honestly don't remember going(maybe I didn't). Of our 3 recent visits, we always talk of going to it, but always somehow skip it in favor of something else...often pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## circus4u

********** said:


> Been a bit off the grid the last week or so...in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly where this is - between Pheonix and Tucson sort of in the middle of nowhere. An ambitious idea, I think they are using hyperbole to make it sound better than it is. Since my mom lives in Mesa, we frequently visit, so if it ever DOES become anything worthwhile we could go down there and check it out.
> .


Unfortunately, we live 600 feet from the proposed property line!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New scenes in Fantasmic at DL
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/confi...res-scenes-pirates-caribbean-aladdin-tangled/


I just want to say that this article says the post has been taken down on the D23 website. I just checked the D23 website, and it is now confirmed on an article on D23 describing what not to miss this summer at Disneyland.

https://d23.com/everything-you-need-to-experience-at-the-disneyland-resort-this-summer/

I would also like to say that this article on D23 says that there will be a Lion King scene. I am now happy about that change. More Lion King in the parks is always a plus for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Director James Gunn Returns for 'Guardians of the Galaxy 3'


----------



## rteetz

*News

Frozen Summer Games Coming to Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park Starting May 26*


----------



## soniam

bbmassey said:


> The solution to the Tiki Room "foot traffic" issue is rather easy, in fact, it is easy enough that I can fix it for less than $5,000.  The key to increasing foot traffic is to make the attraction more inviting to guests as they walk by.  How do you do that?  Install a well themed digital sign that shows the temperature of the pavement at the current moment at the top with the current temperature inside the Tiki Room below.
> 
> I appreciate the Tiki Room for what it is and don't want to lose it.  I LOVE the Tiki Room for the air conditioned 15 minutes that it provides.
> 
> To the Disney employee who reads this, I will gladly accept payment for this simple fix in the form of annual passes for four for the next 10 years.  Sure it is more than the cost to add the sign, but I have to make a little cash on the idea!  Just think of all the money the idea saves in renovation costs and customer service conversations with those upset at losing it.



Or maybe they should install a bird out front that draws people in like an old fashioned circus barker and explains the ride. They could call it the Barker Bird


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some work taking place at AK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/work-to-take-place-around-animal.html


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New scenes in Fantasmic at DL
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/confi...res-scenes-pirates-caribbean-aladdin-tangled/



Lion King? Aladdin? Tangled? Count me in!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently the Four Seasons is joining in and building homes on WDW property. 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...alt-disney-world-property-starting-5-million/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney's Frozen on Broadway cast announced

http://www.broadway.com/buzz/188280/frozen-musical-announces-full-broadway-lead-casting/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Story Engine, the future of theme park experiences. 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/star-wars-land-pandora-story-engine-future-guest-experiences/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Year round Christmas shop opens in Fantasyland at DL on April 20th.

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/854144759731859456


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Year round Christmas shop opens in Fantasyland at DL on April 20th.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/854144759731859456



Well, there goes the theories about the shop being closed for a PP FastPass line  still retail, just different items


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Well, there goes the theories about the shop being closed for a PP FastPass line  still retail, just different items


I thought the rumor was supposed to be an interactive line like the one at WDW. I'm actually ok with having a year around Christmas shop at DLR like they do at WDW.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I thought the rumor was supposed to be an interactive line like the one at WDW. I'm actually ok with having a year around Christmas shop at DLR like they do at WDW.



You're right, that one was floating around too! And yeah it honestly didn't make much of a difference to me, and this option isn't bad. I never went in the shop before, I might actually go in now!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/the-music-of-pixar-live/

Saw this!! Pixar show at HS is 40 mins, with three shows a night. Check the times after May 26. I have a feeling this could be a good FP choice


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Story Engine, the future of theme park experiences.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/star-wars-land-pandora-story-engine-future-guest-experiences/



I watched the Scott Trowbridge video when you posted it before, and I was intrigued and excited (and wished I had gotten to participate in some of the early conceptual stories!). This Story Engine is just amazing and now my *really* excited to see how it becomes woven together! It also has become clear why the official name of the land is "The Star Wars Experience".


----------



## Ai12gani

Tokyo Disneyland 35th Anniversary 

http://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disney-resort-35th-anniversary-happiest-celebration/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Story Engine, the future of theme park experiences.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/star-wars-land-pandora-story-engine-future-guest-experiences/



This is a truly fascinating concept. What makes me wonder is how you handle something like this in a land that will likely see 1,000s of people per hour. It makes me wonder if they are going to have to initially limit entry into the land - something I had already been wondering about on crowd control. It's going to be much like the initial crush for Harry Potter.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Rivergirl2005 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/the-music-of-pixar-live/
> 
> Saw this!! Pixar show at HS is 40 mins, with three shows a night. Check the times after May 26. I have a feeling this could be a good FP choice



I actually see times for our HS day, July 14th. 5, 6:45 and 8:15. No FP listed..yet...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA photo update 

http://micechat.com/158416-disney-california-adventure-photo-update-sticking-man/


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


>



What always gets me about the Pandora things we are seeing is how polarized the reactions are.  On the wdwmagic threads about this, there is this recent influx of people that are not impressed, already slanting towards this being 'meh' or a failed attempt.  For me, I look at these images and am blown away by them.  I am very tolerant of other people's opinions, but the wdwmagic Pandora threads which had always been generally positive or inquisitive are now getting kind of depressing.  Almost to the point where I am stopping posting for a bit.  It's tough for me not to get let down when I read some of what is happening over there.  Might see me posting over here a bit more.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> What always gets me about the Pandora things we are seeing is how polarized the reactions are.  On the wdwmagic threads about this, there is this recent influx of people that are not impressed, already slanting towards this being 'meh' or a failed attempt.  For me, I look at these images and am blown away by them.  I am very tolerant of other people's opinions, but the wdwmagic Pandora threads which had always been generally positive or inquisitive are now getting kind of depressing.  Almost to the point where I am stopping posting for a bit.  It's tough for me not to get let down when I read some of what is happening over there.  Might see me posting over here a bit more.


I side with you. These videos excite me and I can't wait.


----------



## rteetz

Take a look at the reduction in pyro at Shanghai since the opening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World has audition postings for Rey, and for C3PO.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/

I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DHS Streets of America/Star Wars update

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...star-wars-and-toy-story-land-construction.htm
*
*


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Story Engine, the future of theme park experiences.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/star-wars-land-pandora-story-engine-future-guest-experiences/



Although bits and pieces of this information has slowly been revealed over the last four or so years, I don't think the importance of this can be understated.  I truly believe this is the largest most significant announcement/innovation in the theme park industry ever. 

The last decade has seen a focus on the idea of immersion, what Disney is talking about is not immersion, it is inhabitation.  The Wizarding World of Harry Potter may have incredible themeing, and a few elements may even be interactive, but those interactions are all binary and part of a largely linear story.  

If WWoHP is like a movie then the new star wars experience (as described) is closer to an expansive open video game.  The "Story Engine"  is in reality a Game Engine.  This is the promise of magic bands and MDE.  We are not talking about a princess knowing your favorite color or a hitchhiking ghost knowing where you came from.  We are talking about a world that will respond to you and the decision you make and your decision history in real time.  (again, concepts burrowed from gaming tech).  

I am sure that the SWE will not be a full realization of these concepts, but it will be a massive step forward in a direction no-one has ever gone before, at least not on this scale

For those that thought MagicBands were just a virtual queuing system or a convenience tool for guests, this proves otherwise.  They are an integral part of this new vision of interactive guest driven story telling.  They are the memory packs in Disney's new video game-esque theme park world.  they connect each guest to the "story engine" and save all of the user information needed for the story engine to propel this new free-form open ended experience into new and unique directions for each guest.

This is far beyond any new ride system, or benchmark in themeing.  This is an ambitious visionary revolution.  A disruptive technological breakthrough, that, if realized, will forever change the way guests experience not just individual attractions, but entire parks.

I also think it is important to note that this has been a very long play on Disney's part.  The team has been doing research and development in both technology and guest experience and participation for nearly a decade to create this.  Perhaps it is time to cut them a little slack.  They have clearly been busy working on a brave new world while many just assumed they were asleep at the switch.


----------



## Roxyfire

Flyerjab said:


> What always gets me about the Pandora things we are seeing is how polarized the reactions are.  On the wdwmagic threads about this, there is this recent influx of people that are not impressed, already slanting towards this being 'meh' or a failed attempt.  For me, I look at these images and am blown away by them.  I am very tolerant of other people's opinions, but the wdwmagic Pandora threads which had always been generally positive or inquisitive are now getting kind of depressing.  Almost to the point where I am stopping posting for a bit.  It's tough for me not to get let down when I read some of what is happening over there.  Might see me posting over here a bit more.



Contrarians gonna be contrary. I don't see the value of criticism, or praise for that matter, until you've experienced it yourself. That being said, I'm cautiously optimistic and just avoiding most of the preview content. That way I'm more surprised than anything else.


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



In my post a few moments ago I sad that the SWE experience would not realize the full potential of this new vision of story telling.  I take it all back. This experience would be the culmination of those ideas.  And yes, $3,600-$4,000 for a family of four is steep price, but for a once in a lifetime experience of this magnitude, I think those that REALLY wanted it could a find a way.  I also think that given its all inclusive nature and the level of cost for WDW it is probably appropriate.  Imagine a cruise ship where every crew member also had to be an in character at all times.  Not a cheap production to put on.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout media event is May 25-26.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



Personally, I would be ok with it. Since the park admission is included for one day and the food is also included (depending on what the price of food would normally cost and if it is good), there is some value to this. The only thing I am thinking of is the resort room would cost about $300-$350 per person a night based on the current rumored pricing of $900-$1000 per person. That could be quite an expensive vacation with it only being two days. Maybe it could be a great thing to consider for split stays, because I wouldn't want to go to WDW for just two days.



Rivergirl2005 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/the-music-of-pixar-live/
> 
> Saw this!! Pixar show at HS is 40 mins, with three shows a night. Check the times after May 26. I have a feeling this could be a good FP choice



I wonder if there will be FP for this, since it is not mentioned on the page. I would FP it though.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout media event is May 25-26.


do we have specific dates on Pandora media event(s)?
seems like GOTG ride will get over shadowed a little bit


----------



## rteetz

twebber55 said:


> do we have specific dates on Pandora media event(s)?
> seems like GOTG ride will get over shadowed a little bit


May 23-25 are the official dates. Media members will be arriving as early as May 21st for small events on property. May 24th is the big nighttime event at Pandora.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> May 23-25 are the official dates. Media members will be arriving as early as May 21st for small events on property. May 24th is the big nighttime event at Pandora.


would not be shocked if that one is televised


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pirates of the Caribbean to be the focus of Walt Disney Archives exhibit at D23.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alt-disney-archives-exhibit-at-d23-expo-2017/


----------



## STLstone

loutoo said:


> ....
> 
> I am sure that the SWE will not be a full realization of these concepts, but it will be a massive step forward in a direction no-one has ever gone before, at least not on this scale.
> 
> ....



Oh, I've seen this done before -- but it was on a TV Show (and a movie) called "Westworld."


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



That sounds absolutely amazing!!


----------



## saskdw

loutoo said:


> In my post a few moments ago I sad that the SWE experience would not realize the full potential of this new vision of story telling.  I take it all back. This experience would be the culmination of those ideas.  And yes, $3,600-$4,000 for a family of four is steep price, but for a once in a lifetime experience of this magnitude, I think those that REALLY wanted it could a find a way.  I also think that given its all inclusive nature and the level of cost for WDW it is probably appropriate.  Imagine a cruise ship where every crew member also had to be an in character at all times.  Not a cheap production to put on.



The price actually sounds reasonable by Disney standards when you consider 2 night in a Deluxe resort, 5 meals included and the immersive experience.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

saskdw said:


> The price actually sounds reasonable by Disney standards when you consider 2 night in a Deluxe resort, 5 meals included and the immersive experience.



Don't forget, though, that it's per person not per room, which could increase the gap pretty quickly


----------



## saskdw

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Don't forget, though, that it's per person not per room, which could increase the gap pretty quickly



True, but while I was reading the article I was thinking Disney would make the price something completely ridiculous. $1000 per person for this is a premium, but not completely absurd.

Loose breakdown:

Room: $200 ($100 per night per person for $400 room)
Food: $200 (5 meals at average $40 per meal)
DHS day ticket: $100

So that leaves $250 per day for the immersive experience. Most VIP tours are that much or more.

 By those standards this isn't crazy pricing.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.


Sounds absolutely amazing! I wouldnt be able to afford such experience tho


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

saskdw said:


> True, but while I was reading the article I was thinking Disney would make the price something completely ridiculous. $1000 per person for this is a premium, but not completely absurd.
> 
> Loose breakdown:
> 
> Room: $200 ($100 per night per person for $400 room)
> Food: $200 (5 meals at average $40 per meal)
> DHS day ticket: $100
> 
> *So that leaves $250 per day for the immersive experience. Most VIP tours are that much or more.*
> 
> By those standards this isn't crazy pricing.



Sure, but for a family of 4 that means a total of $2000 just for the immersive part, and as far as I can tell that's just for the resort part, right? Any guest gets the immersive experience inside the park.

I agree with you to the extent that I expected it to be multiple thousands for the room only and I was surprised that included food and tickets, I just don't know if it's worth $500 per person for 2 days of immersive experience just at your resort.

ETA: as I'm thinking about this, it could be because I'm not a mega SW fan... I might feel totally different if it was a fandom that I was uber-passionate about (HP, LotR)


----------



## saskdw

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Sure, but for a family of 4 that means a total of $2000 just for the immersive part, and as far as I can tell that's just for the resort part, right? Any guest gets the immersive experience inside the park.
> 
> I agree with you to the extent that I expected it to be multiple thousands for the room only and I was surprised that included food and tickets, I just don't know if it's worth $500 per person for 2 days of immersive experience just at your resort.
> 
> ETA: as I'm thinking about this, it could be because I'm not a mega SW fan... I might feel totally different if it was a fandom that I was uber-passionate about (HP, LotR)



They would obviously be targeting people who would normally stay at a Deluxe resort paying $500/night or higher anyway.

This isn't something we would do every year, but I would consider paying for it once. However if the price comes in any higher than that I would pass. At $1500 per person I'm just not a big enough fanatic to pay that much. 

It does sound very cool though if they can pull it off.


----------



## MissGina5

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Sure, but for a family of 4 that means a total of $2000 just for the immersive part, and as far as I can tell that's just for the resort part, right? Any guest gets the immersive experience inside the park.
> 
> I agree with you to the extent that I expected it to be multiple thousands for the room only and I was surprised that included food and tickets, I just don't know if it's worth $500 per person for 2 days of immersive experience just at your resort.
> 
> ETA: as I'm thinking about this, it could be because I'm not a mega SW fan... I might feel totally different if it was a fandom that I was uber-passionate about (HP, LotR)


I feel like if I could stay at Hogwarts for 2 nights I would find a way to do it no matter the cost. easy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney confirms both Disneyland and DHS will get new scenes from Last Jedi in Star Tours

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-adventure-revealed-at-star-wars-celebration/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor/News
*
Starlord and Baby Groot to come to DHS where Moana is in early May.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I can see the story engine concept working very well for that immersive SW hotel experience.

I can't see it working in the theme park. Even if you limit guests...there are still going to be almost wall to wall people in the SW land. Think of how crowded some of the Disney lands (like Fantasyland) can get in the middle of the day on just regular sized crowd days. You can't have that super high level of immersive experience if all the cast members who are involved in the story have lines of 20+ people waiting to talk to them.

When I play a very immersive video game like World of Warcraft, I don't have to line up to talk to the quest giver. I just get to walk right up and interact. 

Unless the story is driven entirely by your magic band or some element like a video screen that you are given, I just can't see it working like they want it to.

If it is like Universal's Harry Potter wand technology where you interact with the area and do spells, you'll still have to wait in line to use those elements. It won't be a fluid story experience, it will be a 'oooh this exciting thing happened let's rush to the next story element then wait 15 minutes and watch other people do it which ruins the surprise'.  

Maybe I'm getting this entirely wrong and someone else can explain it to me. I just don't think this type of storytelling will work in the theme parks where you have massive amounts of people who want to 'play'.  Though I do agree I can see it working in a very limited environment, like the proposed SW hotel. 

I'm not arguing that the land won't be very immersive, I don't understand how they could do a highly interactive choose your own adventure type thing unless it is all just on a screen you are holding. If you have to interact with the cast members and elements around the land, I don't think it will work like it should.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MissGina5 said:


> I feel like if I could stay at Hogwarts for 2 nights I would find a way to do it no matter the cost. easy.



 And this is EXACTLY what made me add my edit... I started to think, you know, if Universal built a model of hogwarts and offered something like this, I'd sign up


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I can see the story engine concept working very well for that immersive SW hotel experience.
> 
> I can't see it working in the theme park. Even if you limit guests...there are still going to be almost wall to wall people in the SW land. Think of how crowded some of the Disney lands (like Fantasyland) can get in the middle of the day on just regular sized crowd days. You can't have that super high level of immersive experience if all the cast members who are involved in the story have lines of 20+ people waiting to talk to them.
> 
> When I play a very immersive video game like World of Warcraft, I don't have to line up to talk to the quest giver. I just get to walk right up and interact.
> 
> Unless the story is driven entirely by your magic band or some element like a video screen that you are given, I just can't see it working like they want it to.
> 
> If it is like Universal's Harry Potter wand technology where you interact with the area and do spells, you'll still have to wait in line to use those elements. It won't be a fluid story experience, it will be a 'oooh this exciting thing happened let's rush to the next story element then wait 15 minutes and watch other people do it which ruins the surprise'.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting this entirely wrong and someone else can explain it to me. I just don't think this type of storytelling will work in the theme parks where you have massive amounts of people who want to 'play'.  Though I do agree I can see it working in a very limited environment, like the proposed SW hotel.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the land won't be very immersive, I don't understand how they could do a highly interactive choose your own adventure type thing unless it is all just on a screen you are holding. If you have to interact with the cast members and elements around the land, I don't think it will work like it should.


I get that and I don't think it will ever be very fluid enough where you just walk up and do things without any crowds or lines. I do think this will work in a theme park though. They done various tests for this kind of stuff too.


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> When I play a very immersive video game like World of Warcraft, I don't have to line up to talk to the quest giver. I just get to walk right up and interact.



This is so incredibly off topic but I remember things very differently. Once the expansions and major content patches are out for a while, things die down a lot. But I imagine this will be a whole lot like the Sunwell patch in Burning Crusade where everybody and their mom was trying to buy from the reputation vendors. Literally people on top of people trying to click on an NPC on the ground. That's kinda how Wizarding World feels to me during midday and this is going to be exactly like that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Roxyfire said:


> This is so incredibly off topic but I remember things very differently. Once the expansions and major content patches are out for a while, things die down a lot. But I imagine this will be a whole lot like the Sunwell patch in Burning Crusade where everybody and their mom was trying to buy from the reputation vendors. Literally people on top of people trying to click on an NPC on the ground. That's kinda how Wizarding World feels to me during midday and this is going to be exactly like that.



It prob depended on how popular your server was. But yeah, I do remember a few expansions where it was hard to click on the NPC you needed. But still, my point was that it will be rare to be able to walk up to SW cast members and be the only one trying to talk to them if this story experience stuff is what I think it is.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I get that and I don't think it will ever be very fluid enough where you just walk up and do things without any crowds or lines. I do think this will work in a theme park though. They done various tests for this kind of stuff too.



You mean like the test where they had Flynn Rider run around the Tangled area of Fantasyland trying to do a cutesy little 'the guards are after me routine' and he just got mobbed every day and had people lining up and chasing him for photos?  So they nixed the whole idea after a week or so.

Sorry, that was a very sassy remark but that is the first thing that came to mind


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You mean like the test where they had Flynn Rider run around the Tangled area of Fantasyland trying to do a cutesy little 'the guards are after me routine' and he just got mobbed every day and had people lining up and chasing him for photos?  So they nixed the whole idea after a week or so.
> 
> Sorry, that was a very sassy remark but that is the first thing that came to mind


No if you read the Story Engine article from Blog Mickey that I posted, Disneyland did an extensive test experience for this type of theme park experience.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Oriental Land Company press release on Tokyo 35th anniversary 

http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20170418_01e/main/0/link/20170418_01e.pdf


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It prob depended on how popular your server was. But yeah, I do remember a few expansions where it was hard to click on the NPC you needed. But still, my point was that it will be rare to be able to walk up to SW cast members and be the only one trying to talk to them if this story experience stuff is what I think it is.



Yeah I agree, it will be. I think they'll probably have to limit it to EMH or random interactions in the queues at first. I do like the idea of having more interactivity. But you're also right in that it'll cause bottlenecks. Perhaps they'll have the games like Sorcerers but star wars themed. I feel like the whole thing will probably really be great for repeat/frequent visitors. Imagine building reputation with the First Order or the Rebellion, now that would be fun.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



I feel so sorry for my wallet!


----------



## Flyerjab

This new Story Engine concept is just incredible to me.  People always look to the Imagineers for new types of ride experiences, but this is taking theme park experience to a whole new level.  Instead of going to an IP park to "ride the movies" you now become the movie in a sense.  And taking it and carrying it into an over-the-top themed resort will be an almost zenith-level type of experience.  You are now talking about storytellers and in-park/resort story designers becoming the next big job in Imagineering.  And what is great about this is the degree of nuance this can be taken to constantly change and reshape the visitors experience down to such personal levels.  Every trip to this expansion and/or the resort will almost always culminate in a unique experience.  And the little adventures, character interactions can evolve and change over time as more of the Star Wars Story is developed and told by Disney.

I hope this rumor becomes truth as it will be an incredible experience.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



I have no doubt that this would successfully sell. The fact people spend $700 a night for some regular resort rooms tells me this would sell. 

(I even would say I would personally consider it...not sure that I would actually DO it, but would consider it. Once.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pirates of the Caribbean to be the focus of Walt Disney Archives exhibit at D23.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alt-disney-archives-exhibit-at-d23-expo-2017/



Dang it! We are planning on doing D23 in 2019 - and every time they announce something cool for this one, I am pissed we are waiting. 2019 better be good. (We will likely also have Star Wars Land in DLR as well - so there's that.)


----------



## Tinklover613

saskdw said:


> True, but while I was reading the article I was thinking Disney would make the price something completely ridiculous. $1000 per person for this is a premium, but not completely absurd.
> 
> Loose breakdown:
> 
> Room: $200 ($100 per night per person for $400 room)
> Food: $200 (5 meals at average $40 per meal)
> DHS day ticket: $100
> 
> So that leaves $250 per day for the immersive experience. Most VIP tours are that much or more.
> 
> By those standards this isn't crazy pricing.




I read this article/survey to say 2 day, which by Disney's typical marketing standards would be 1 night, 2 day.  This would change the math quite a bit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parks blog article on the Tokyo news

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/04/whats-new-and-whats-next-at-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

Tinklover613 said:


> I read this article/survey to say 2 day, which by Disney's typical marketing standards would be 1 night, 2 day.  This would change the math quite a bit.



Yup - I agree this is likely a single night stay. Most likely it will be some sort of specialty experience where you report at maybe 9 or 10 AM and have stuff going on for a while but your room isn't ready until 4 PM...then the second day you have to clear out of the room before 10 AM, but the experience may continue until afternoon or evening.  (If something like this succeeds I could very well see a similar experience set up in Universal for Harry Potter - there might well be more kids that want to be receive their Hogwarts letter / be sorted into houses than want to train as a Jedi. My daughter being first on that list.)


----------



## saskdw

Tinklover613 said:


> I read this article/survey to say 2 day, which by Disney's typical marketing standards would be 1 night, 2 day.  This would change the math quite a bit.



You're right. I was assuming a 2 night stay. If it's a one night stay I wouldn't consider it at that price.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DuckTales and Disney's Tangled series are getting picked up as comic books as well.

https://t.co/HlpuRMoEKN


----------



## danikoski

Tinklover613 said:


> I read this article/survey to say 2 day, which by Disney's typical marketing standards would be 1 night, 2 day.  This would change the math quite a bit.



It says 2 night, 2 day in the article...


----------



## saskdw

danikoski said:


> It says 2 night, 2 day in the article...



Yeah, re-reading it, it clearly states 2 night stay.


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> It says 2 night, 2 day in the article...



Oh wow - then that would definitely be not unreasonable as a near 48 hour experience. I wonder if they put you up in a detention cell as I have in the past suggested.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Gondolas confirmed 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...gondolas-cable-cars-plans-20170418-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I can see the story engine concept working very well for that immersive SW hotel experience.
> 
> I can't see it working in the theme park. Even if you limit guests...there are still going to be almost wall to wall people in the SW land. Think of how crowded some of the Disney lands (like Fantasyland) can get in the middle of the day on just regular sized crowd days. You can't have that super high level of immersive experience if all the cast members who are involved in the story have lines of 20+ people waiting to talk to them.
> 
> When I play a very immersive video game like World of Warcraft, I don't have to line up to talk to the quest giver. I just get to walk right up and interact.
> 
> Unless the story is driven entirely by your magic band or some element like a video screen that you are given, I just can't see it working like they want it to.
> 
> If it is like Universal's Harry Potter wand technology where you interact with the area and do spells, you'll still have to wait in line to use those elements. It won't be a fluid story experience, it will be a 'oooh this exciting thing happened let's rush to the next story element then wait 15 minutes and watch other people do it which ruins the surprise'.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting this entirely wrong and someone else can explain it to me. I just don't think this type of storytelling will work in the theme parks where you have massive amounts of people who want to 'play'.  Though I do agree I can see it working in a very limited environment, like the proposed SW hotel.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the land won't be very immersive, I don't understand how they could do a highly interactive choose your own adventure type thing unless it is all just on a screen you are holding. If you have to interact with the cast members and elements around the land, I don't think it will work like it should.




I think there definitely can be elements of it ... so when you go to the restaurant or cantina they treat you based on past experience ... if they have stalls and little demonstration areas where you can interact with things, that gets measured, ... obviously your results / experience on the attractions ... they could have a lot of small droids around to interact with.

So less of one continuous story that is constantly ongoing and more mini-exchanges that build up over time


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gondolas confirmed
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...gondolas-cable-cars-plans-20170418-story.html



...not much to talk about....

...
......

But, the article indicates that mgm and Epcot are getting "'massive overhauls"...

Did I miss something?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Anyone notice the $56.6 billion take In licensing your "magic" dealers pulled in last year?   That's honestly the only number that really matters to them.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...not much to talk about....
> 
> ...
> ......
> 
> But, the article indicates that mgm and Epcot are getting "'massive overhauls"...
> 
> Did I miss something?


I mean $1+ billion being invested into DHS isn't exactly little.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I have no doubt that this would successfully sell. The fact people spend $700 a night for some regular resort rooms tells me this would sell.
> 
> (I even would say I would personally consider it...not sure that I would actually DO it, but would consider it. Once.)


You know, I'm not the biggest star wars fan, and I think I would do this.....


----------



## beer dave

Tinklover613 said:


> I read this article/survey to say 2 day, which by Disney's typical marketing standards would be 1 night, 2 day.  This would change the math quite a bit.


It clearly says 2 nights in several places.

Sorry late to the game.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey revealing possible Star Wars Resort?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/break...xperience-attached-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> I mentioned this recently but WDW1974 on WDWMagic has mentioned Disney is looking at building a Star Wars boutique resort.



So, my guess - like others- is that this is where/for whom Story Engine will be used.



STLstone said:


> Oh, I've seen this done before -- but it was on a TV Show (and a movie) called "Westworld."



Told my husband the same thing!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> So, my guess - like others- is that this is where/for whom Story Engine will be used.


I think we would see it here and in the parks.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I mean $1+ billion being invested into DHS isn't exactly little.



E P C O T

???


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> No if you read the Story Engine article from Blog Mickey that I posted, Disneyland did an extensive test experience for this type of theme park experience.



I did read it, I'd already forgotten.  That still seemed like a very small test though. Nowhere near the scale it would be with the actual land.


----------



## loutoo

I think those that are struggling with the "Story Engine" concept are stuck in a world of linear storytelling and binary experiences.  We are not talking about things that you line up in order to "try,"  like waving a wand to make something in a window move.  We are instead talking about a living breathing world around you that all of a sudden you have a place in.  Off the top of my head here a few random interactions that may occur:
A First Order Patrol stops your group and asks for your documents:  They know with a quick scan whether you have been engaging in activities that support their regime or have been participating in activities as a resistance sympathizer and act accordingly.  
A shop keeper in a bazaar knows from 20 feet away that you are carrying a kyber crystal and engages you about the force and its power.
A stranger slides in line behind you and passes you an urgent message trying to recruit you as a resistance operative. 
The barkeep at the cantina refuses to serve you because earlier that day shot and killed a friend of his in a battle. You deny it, and he shows you a picture of some creature you did indeed shoot on a ride, but serves you anyways because he needs the credit.

This a world with a hundred cast members who each have "the story engine" whispering in their ear or flashing on the screen in front of them sharing pertinent intel and backstory on anyone they choose to engage.  This is a world with hundreds or perhaps thousands of interactive elements most of which the guest is completely unaware of.  The "Story Engine" knows which button you hit in the interactive line.  It knows you lingered over this display or that piece of merchandise.  It knows you bought a lightsaber or Kyber crystal, or went through Jedi training or traded something with that jawa or had an unsavory encounter in the cantina.  It has been watching your every move. IT knows if you can handle a freighter or a blaster, and what you like to drink. 

This is a world where every droid, every screen, every cast member, every door, every light,  every prop, every ride element, and every bit of scenery is like the sword in the stone, just waiting for that person who can pull it free, only these props don't just have the binary choice to stay secure or come free, they have 4 or 6 or 8 or 10 different ways to respond and engage depending on the individual.  Each one of these is being continually controlled by the "Story Engine" to guide every guest through a unique experience they create together in real time.    

This is not a world where you line up to have the droid beep at you.  This is a world where you are walking around minding your own business and the droid comes after you, or runs away from you, or shoots at you, or delivers a secret message to you, or welcomes you, or scoffs at you, or tells you a joke, or offers to hide you, or starts shouting for the first order to come and arrest you, or, in most cases, is completely oblivious to you.  You don't have control over it, you don't line up to have it happen, It just happens.   
90% of the guests or groups are completely ignored by any given element. Out of those engaged, 99% are engaged simply and benignly.  That leaves about 1 in every thousand (or perhaps 2000-5000) with a large meaningful interaction with a given element.  That means this one droid would engage in a large and meaningful way, once every 20 minutes to hour (assuming attendance numbers that rival MK).  These engagements are not timed, they are not even random, they occur when a certain (unknown to the guest) set of requirements are fulfilled by a guest or group as determined by the "Story Engine."
In a world like this, every guest would have a dozen or two dozen minor, but personalized interactions with the world.  Maybe half of them would have some larger noteworthy, but not magical encounter.  Maybe 10% would experience something magical and memorable.  1% would have the type of experience they never forget, that they tell their friends and family about for the rest of their lives.  
The more you engage with a world like this, the more likely that something memorable would happen, but that doesn't mean that even the most passive guest or humble visitors couldn't find themselves involved in something amazing.  After all, even a slave boy and a simple moisture farmers from Tatooine had adventures and destinies that shook and shaped the entire galaxy.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> E P C O T
> 
> ???


They are going off of the words spoken by Bob Chapek of course.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did read it, I'd already forgotten.  That still seemed like a very small test though. Nowhere near the scale it would be with the actual land.


It's hard to create a full scale test like that with an existing land.


----------



## Fantasia79

From the podcast a few weeks ago, they were talking about the gondola as it might be a design similar to a small train suspended by a cable, that doesn't make contact with the ground. Like a monorail upside down. I can see this being an incredible visual.  Not confirmed rumor, just speculation.


----------



## Roxyfire

loutoo said:


> I think those that are struggling with the "Story Engine" concept are stuck in a world of linear storytelling and binary experiences.  We are not talking about things that you line up in order to "try,"  like waving a wand to make something in a window move.  We are instead talking about a living breathing world around you that all of a sudden you have a place in.  Off the top of my head here a few random interactions that may occur...



A lot of people are not experienced with RPGs and MMORPGs but the problem isn't that you can't phase out the real world. There's going to be tons of people around and it's not as if you get to tune out people who aren't on your part of the "quest" like you can in WoW. It's going to be rather difficult, not necessarily impossible but difficult, for a while, to get the full on story-telling experience this is suggesting. They'll need a lot of staff and people available to interact. Plus I'm sure there will be some people who don't get much or any interaction at all while others get more. So that'll be a difficult balance for them to walk. 

I'm really looking forward to it, it's like RPG IRL but I hope the cost and bad behavior doesn't ruin it for everyone, is all I'm saying.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> From the podcast a few weeks ago, they were talking about the gondola as it might be a design similar to a small train suspended by a cable, that doesn't make contact with the ground. Like a monorail upside down. I can see this being an incredible visual.  Not confirmed rumor, just speculation.


That's not gonna happen. I know John's intentions there but this will be a Gondola like at ski resorts and such. This won't be an inverted monorail or anything.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Dang it! We are planning on doing D23 in 2019 - and every time they announce something cool for this one, I am pissed we are waiting. 2019 better be good. (We will likely also have Star Wars Land in DLR as well - so there's that.)



We are in the same boat, but 2019 will be better


----------



## jade1

Lots of Star Wars pallets along the DHS walkway. Just interesting.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Lots of Star Wars pallets along the DHS walkway. Just interesting.
> 
> View attachment 232141


Um, thats water for the runDisney races this weekend. It says it right on that paper.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Um, thats water for the runDisney races this weekend. It says it right on that paper.


Yep hence the 10k.


----------



## jade1

Huge water bottle bins as well.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Yep hence the 10k.





jade1 said:


> Huge water bottle bins as well.



You posted it as if you thought it was something else. 

This is normal for any runDisney race weekend. They prepare by putting pallets of supplies along the race course before race day.


----------



## luisov

Think of pixie dust, just more advanced and computer controlled. I don't think they'll be tracking 10,000 people and activating interactive stuff for every single one of them to play with. We had this debate when they announced that guests would be able to become Jedi and interact with the land accordingly, and we wondered if everyone would be able to be a Jedi and if that would create lines everywhere to interact with the land. In reality, I think that they'll have totally randomized experiences, tracking x number of guests at a time and throwing some pixie dust at them every now and then. Not everyone is able to pull the sword from the stone at Fantasyland, I mean. 

Of course, in the Millenium Falcon ride you'll get to make your own decisions and change the course of your ride experience accordingly, which is something everyone will be able to experience.

Just a guess, anyway.


----------



## Irish_Mike

A new POTC trailer dropped internationally yesterday, which seems to be the first confirmation for 



Spoiler



Elizabeth's (Kiera Knightly)


 return


----------



## RhodyOrange

I'm just thinking, in regards to the level of immersion Disney seems to be striving towards for the Star Wars lands, they are probably going to need to be pretty strict about fans cosplaying there. I know they have guidelines in place already about dressing like a specific Disney character, but this will be a little different because I'm sure a lot of the die-hard fans will want to dress like a generic storm trooper, x-wing pilot or Jedi.


----------



## jknezek

This is a really good long-form article about the new Disney lands and the park competition. It starts with Joe Rohde, goes through some history, and focuses on current initiatives. I'm sorry for the format, it came out of my Bloomberg and there isn't a good way to link it other than to download it and upload it as a file. Very worth the hassle to read though. There isn't much groundbreaking in the article, but a very good encapsulation of a lot of things we talk about.

Edit: Here is a link if you can get to it! Much better format, just took me a while to find. Not sure if non-subscribers can get to it.  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...alactic-theme-park-quest-to-beat-harry-potter


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> This is a really good long-form article about the new Disney lands and the park competition. It starts with Joe Rohde, goes through some history, and focuses on current initiatives. I'm sorry for the format, it came out of my Bloomberg and there isn't a good way to link it other than to download it and upload it as a file. Very worth the hassle to read though. There isn't much groundbreaking in the article, but a very good encapsulation of a lot of things we talk about.
> 
> Edit: Here is a link if you can get to it! Much better format, just took me a while to find. Not sure if non-subscribers can get to it.  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...alactic-theme-park-quest-to-beat-harry-potter


That was a great read!


----------



## rteetz

BTW this link that is posted above does work for non subscribers.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...alactic-theme-park-quest-to-beat-harry-potter


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> BTW this link that is posted above does work for non subscribers.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...alactic-theme-park-quest-to-beat-harry-potter



I'm glad. Reading the text file was a hassle that probably would have detracted from the article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Closer look at new Grand Californian rooms

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rooms-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at drinks coming to Pandora 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ges-exclusive-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney fairytale weddings special will give a look at Happily Ever After on May 7th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-new-special-disneys-fairy-tale-weddings/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Party for the Planet at Animal Kingdom!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lanet-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-this-weekend/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at drinks coming to Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ges-exclusive-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



Pretty excited about these options - will be checking a few out (and I suspect coming home with a souvenir mug or two)


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at drinks coming to Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ges-exclusive-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


How do you exactly drink something with that many spheres on it?


----------



## langsky

Disneydining.com is reporting confirmation of the gondola system based on documents filed today between Disney and The Reedy Creek Improvement District.

"The documents released today confirmed that each gondola will be able to hold 10 guests at a time.  They will be built and developed by The Doppelmayr/Garaventa Group from Europe."


----------



## adam.adbe

Roxyfire said:


> A lot of people are not experienced with RPGs and MMORPGs but the problem isn't that you can't phase out the real world. There's going to be tons of people around and it's not as if you get to tune out people who aren't on your part of the "quest" like you can in WoW. It's going to be rather difficult, not necessarily impossible but difficult, for a while, to get the full on story-telling experience this is suggesting. They'll need a lot of staff and people available to interact. Plus I'm sure there will be some people who don't get much or any interaction at all while others get more. So that'll be a difficult balance for them to walk.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it, it's like RPG IRL but I hope the cost and bad behavior doesn't ruin it for everyone, is all I'm saying.



Also, in a hyper scheduled environment like WDW, those interactions need to be timed to not conflict with FPs/dining reservations, or any one of a bunch of other issues that cause many guests to spend large chunks of their day on a Disney enforced treadmill.


----------



## rteetz

langsky said:


> Disneydining.com is reporting confirmation of the gondola system based on documents filed today between Disney and The Reedy Creek Improvement District.
> 
> "The documents released today confirmed that each gondola will be able to hold 10 guests at a time.  They will be built and developed by The Doppelmayr/Garaventa Group from Europe."


The Orlando Sentinel is the one that confirmed it yesterday. We have a thread with that information and more.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Also, in a hyper scheduled environment like WDW, those interactions need to be timed to not conflict with FPs/dining reservations, or any one of a bunch of other issues that cause many guests to spend large chunks of their day on a Disney enforced treadmill.



I would think that they would design it so that you can experience the land at all different levels of engagement
- so like you would any other land now
- with some level of storytelling/engagement (so take on a mission or too, ride the attractions and then interact with CM or two based on your results, etc.)
- Super hard core and spend all your time there and come back multiple times, build up a reputation, etc.

Like, some people go to MK and spend the entire day doing Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom and not bother with FP or ADRs or anything ... so I would think the land would have to work for all different types of vacationers


----------



## langsky

rteetz said:


> The Orlando Sentinel is the one that confirmed it yesterday. We have a thread with that information and more.



That is what I get for just being a lurker!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> A new POTC trailer dropped internationally yesterday, which seems to be the first confirmation for
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth's (Kiera Knightly)
> 
> 
> return


Ohhhh that's very interesting as I had heard 



Spoiler



she was not going to be in it. I wonder if she'll be doing a quick cameo or if she will have more of a role in the movie.


----------



## rteetz

langsky said:


> That is what I get for just being a lurker!


It's all good. I have made plenty of mistakes here.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Closer look at new Grand Californian rooms
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rooms-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/



Those rooms seem to have more Disney touches than many of the newly refurbished or built rooms at WDW, like CCV at WL.


----------



## amcc

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think that they would design it so that you can experience the land at all different levels of engagement
> - so like you would any other land now
> - with some level of storytelling/engagement (so take on a mission or too, ride the attractions and then interact with CM or two based on your results, etc.)
> - Super hard core and spend all your time there and come back multiple times, build up a reputation, etc.
> 
> Like, some people go to MK and spend the entire day doing Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom and not bother with FP or ADRs or anything ... so I would think the land would have to work for all different types of vacationers



I think this is where they will trip over their own feet.  The nature of people is that they see what others have and want it too - nowhere is this more evident than in Disney (see waking Tinkerbell, sword in the stone, "Andy's coming", etc.).  The nuances and effort that some people put in to getting to a point where a droid interacts with them is not going to be evident to the family next to them that is just walking around.  That family is going to want to be engaged as well and people will strive to have it happen to them.  Whole websites will be up with step by step actions to take so that you are that 1% engaged.  But when more than 1% does all the right things and does NOT get engaged, then the system starts to collapse because of human nature.  Don't get me wrong, I love the idea but the sheer volume of people will depress the story's ability to unfold.  There's nothing organic about Disney vacations.


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> E P C O T
> 
> ???


Starting to feel better about the rumors yet?
Epcot:
GotG to UoE - 2022ish
Rat in France - 2020 I think
UK ride - same timing as Rat??
Coco to mexico instead of 3 birds
upgrading Land and Seas
Work on SSE
work on spine from FW to WS
New pavillion in WS

Plus cleaning up and redoing Innovations and that whole area.

So yea, major investment in EPCOT


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mentioned this in the past. Splash Refurb. 

19apr2017-splash-mountain-closing-for-near-three-month-refurbishment-later-this-year.htm


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at drinks coming to Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ges-exclusive-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



What exactly are Strawberry BoBo Balls?     Ales?  Me Likey Ales!


----------



## linzbear

RhodyOrange said:


> I'm just thinking, in regards to the level of immersion Disney seems to be striving towards for the Star Wars lands, they are probably going to need to be pretty strict about fans cosplaying there. I know they have guidelines in place already about dressing like a specific Disney character, but this will be a little different because I'm sure a lot of the die-hard fans will want to dress like a generic storm trooper, x-wing pilot or Jedi.


Park rules are already no costumes at all for adults, it's not Disney character related.  The rules are bent for MNSSHP, and possibly for SWW, but no masks has always been a thing.


----------



## twebber55

Phicinfan said:


> Starting to feel better about the rumors yet?
> Epcot:
> GotG to UoE - 2022ish
> Rat in France - 2020 I think
> UK ride - same timing as Rat??
> Coco to mexico instead of 3 birds
> upgrading Land and Seas
> Work on SSE
> work on spine from FW to WS
> New pavillion in WS
> 
> Plus cleaning up and redoing Innovations and that whole area.
> 
> So yea, major investment in EPCOT


hope you re right


----------



## a4matte

Tigger's ally said:


> What exactly are Strawberry BoBo Balls?     Ales?  Me Likey Ales!


Strawberry flavored squishy tapioca balls. You'd usually get them in something like Bubble Tea.


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> What exactly are Strawberry BoBo Balls?     Ales?  Me Likey Ales!



Little balls full of juice you pop in your mouth. They're awesome, I've bought them on Amazon a few times after trying them on the slush at Skippers Canteen.


----------



## merry_nbright

Moliphino said:


> Little balls full of juice you pop in your mouth. They're awesome, I've bought them on Amazon a few times after trying them on the slush at Skippers Canteen.



Are the Amazon ones good? I tried some at TGIFriday's and they weren't good at all! Skippers Canteen was so much better!


----------



## Moliphino

I like the Tea Zone ones. Passionfruit has been my favorite flavor so far.


----------



## jknezek

My wife and kids are addicted to them. Personally I can't stand the texture.


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> E P C O T
> 
> ???



They refurbed the restrooms by Spaceship Earth.


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Closer look at new Grand Californian rooms
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rooms-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/



Those rooms look really nice. It's a needed improvement over the previous darker feel. 
And look - Disney touches!
And carpet by the beds! Looks like someone realized how dirty beds get when you don't have carpet to grab the little bits of stuff off your feet before you get in. 

Makes me wish I could afford to stay a night there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> They refurbed the restrooms by Spaceship Earth.



I hope they kept the old music they played there ... last time we were there and I noticed they were playing the old Soarin' music which I loved


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The coveted Rose sipper is now available at Gaston's Tavern.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/gastons-tavern-now-offering-the-enchanted-rose-sipper-cup/

Now I might have to get one of these on my upcoming trip...


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope they kept the old music they played there ... last time we were there and I noticed they were playing the old Soarin' music which I loved



They played the old Soarin music at the entry way to Epcot in the morning...Loved it. It's also in the hold music catalog when you call into Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 celebrates 35 years of Epcot

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-fanniversary-celebrates-35-years-of-epcot/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The coveted Rose sipper is now available at Gaston's Tavern.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/gastons-tavern-now-offering-the-enchanted-rose-sipper-cup/
> 
> Now I might have to get one of these on my upcoming trip...



yay hope to get one in June!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Will Smith is apparently in talks to take on the role of Genie in the upcoming live-action Aladdin

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/disney-looking-will-smith-play-genie-live-action-aladdin/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Will Smith is apparently in talks to take on the role of Genie in the upcoming live-action Aladdin
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/disney-looking-will-smith-play-genie-live-action-aladdin/


Which is interesting considering he turned down a role in the live action Dumbo.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Which is interesting considering he turned down a role in the live action Dumbo.


LOVE this idea because he would have a similar energy but it definitely wouldnt be like someone trying to replace or recreate Robin's work. He would be like a perfect balance!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mentioned this in the past. Splash Refurb.
> 
> 19apr2017-splash-mountain-closing-for-near-three-month-refurbishment-later-this-year.htm



Is any major changes going to happen while under refurbishment?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is any major changes going to happen while under refurbishment?


Nothing that I am aware of right now.


----------



## graychef

Irish_Mike said:


> Will Smith is apparently in talks to take on the role of Genie in the upcoming live-action Aladdin
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/disney-looking-will-smith-play-genie-live-action-aladdin/


Ugh. I'd vote Hank Azaria.


----------



## HFP Travel

BigRed98 said:


> Is any major changes going to happen while under refurbishment?



Well from the sound of things there's always the possibility of adding a Will Smith animatronic


----------



## Fantasia79

Phicinfan said:


> Starting to feel better about the rumors yet?
> Epcot:
> GotG to UoE - 2022ish
> Rat in France - 2020 I think
> UK ride - same timing as Rat??
> Coco to mexico instead of 3 birds
> upgrading Land and Seas
> Work on SSE
> work on spine from FW to WS
> New pavillion in WS
> 
> Plus cleaning up and redoing Innovations and that whole area.
> 
> So yea, major investment in EPCOT



What's Coco?


----------



## Irish_Mike

Fantasia79 said:


> What's Coco?



The new movie from Pixar that comes out this November.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> What's Coco?


Pixar's new movie that comes out later this year.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Pixar's new movie that comes out later this year.



OH!  I remember that now. Makes a lot fo sense. If all the EPCOT rumors come true, oh my.


----------



## jade1

Fun, just saw Jack Black and fam on Splash.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Life-Size 2 coming to Freeform in 2018

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/04/19/tyra-banks-life-size-2-freeform/?cmp=smc|864409833


----------



## RhodyOrange

linzbear said:


> Park rules are already no costumes at all for adults, it's not Disney character related.  The rules are bent for MNSSHP, and possibly for SWW, but no masks has always been a thing.



Right, but 2 out of my 3 examples wouldn't have masks. And my more general point was that if Disney is trying to create the impression that anyone in the land could be contributing to their own guest-driven story, they might go above and beyond their normal rules regarding costumes in order to make sure guests know exactly when they are and are not dealing with a cast member.


----------



## soniam

Delano Fiedler said:


> How do you exactly drink something with that many spheres on it?



Really big straw


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Rivergirl2005

Does anyone know when soft openings will be for pandora rides? Curious only bc today was FP and I would like to hear the elements of the banshee ride. Wasn't there something about AP days in may?


----------



## linzbear

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Does anyone know when soft openings will be for pandora rides? Curious only bc today was FP and I would like to hear the elements of the banshee ride. Wasn't there something about AP days in may?


CM previews start soon, then DVC and AP previews start May 13.  I'll be there 9am May 13


----------



## rteetz

Hey guys, 

This is the Rumors and News board, we can and should discuss rumors. We also discuss factual news. No one is asking you to believe rumors that may or may not end up happening. We should not make this a major discussion about the possibility of a possibility, and whether or not we should discuss rumors, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

linzbear said:


> CM previews start soon, then DVC and AP previews start May 13.  I'll be there 9am May 13


Yep, and CM previews begin the first week in May.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some cool yesteryears clothing and Magicbands

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...vintage-artwork-order-through-april-27th-2017

Stop coming out with new Magicbands Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some cool yesteryears clothing and Magicbands
> 
> http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...vintage-artwork-order-through-april-27th-2017
> 
> Stop coming out with new Magicbands Disney!



That EPCOT Center one is very tempting


----------



## Irish_Mike

At this rate, I'm going to have a different magicband for every day of my trip...


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Yep, and CM previews begin the first week in May.



Ok I figured u would know! Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> At this rate, I'm going to have a different magicband for every day of my trip...


I already have that.....


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Irish_Mike said:


> At this rate, I'm going to have a different magicband for every day of my trip...


I might be the only person on the planet that actually prefers the gray magicband.


----------



## mikepizzo

Delano Fiedler said:


> I might be the only person on the planet that actually prefers the gray magicband.



I'd like a solid black magic band.  I know they have that Grumpy branded one.  Hopefully solid black will be an option in the future.


----------



## danikoski

I'm holding out for the 35th Anniversary Epcot Magic Band...It better be very cool and have 1982 on it...I was born in the fall of 1982 so I'm requesting birthday presents of Epcot 35th gear for my birthday this year


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The "first look" at the collectors fortress

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-arrives-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The "first look" at the collectors fortress
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-arrives-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


By now, I've seen plenty of the outside. I want to see inside of that thing!


----------



## j2thomason

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I actually see times for our HS day, July 14th. 5, 6:45 and 8:15. No FP listed..yet...


I asked on the WDW Moms Panel if they knew of FP would be available and the reply I got was no


----------



## Rivergirl2005

j2thomason said:


> I asked on the WDW Moms Panel if they knew of FP would be available and the reply I got was no



Thats a bummer!!! I wonder how popular and busy it will be


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Classic Space Mountain returns to DL this summer!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ntain-returns-to-disneyland-park-this-summer/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars day at sea returning in 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/04/star-wars-day-at-sea-returning-in-2018/


----------



## Irish_Mike

Alan Menken is set to perform a new, one-man concert at D23.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...en-returns-new-one-man-concert-d23-2017-expo/


----------



## mikepizzo

j2thomason said:


> I asked on the WDW Moms Panel if they knew of FP would be available and the reply I got was no



"No" as in FastPasses would not be available?  Or "no" as in they don't know if FastPasses would be available?


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Alan Menken is set to perform a new, one-man concert at D23.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...en-returns-new-one-man-concert-d23-2017-expo/


I would love if they could live stream this or hopefully someone can film it for viewing. After seeing the excellent live streams from SWCO I wish Disney would do that for D23.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Classic Space Mountain returns to DL this summer!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ntain-returns-to-disneyland-park-this-summer/



YAYY!!!!!



Irish_Mike said:


> Alan Menken is set to perform a new, one-man concert at D23.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...en-returns-new-one-man-concert-d23-2017-expo/



DOUBLE YAYY!!! That's super exciting!


----------



## j2thomason

mikepizzo said:


> "No" as in FastPasses would not be available?  Or "no" as in they don't know if FastPasses would be available?


They said it is currently is not offering Guests a_ FastPass+ _option.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> They said it is currently is not offering Guests a_ FastPass+ _option.


Personally I don't think you'll need FP for it since it's a show.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Personally I don't think you'll need FP for it since it's a show.



I hope you are right!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars day at sea returning in 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/04/star-wars-day-at-sea-returning-in-2018/



The Disney blog appears to have pulled the article...


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> The Disney blog appears to have pulled the article...


Still works for me...

Star Wars Day at Sea Returning in 2018


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Still works for me...
> 
> Star Wars Day at Sea Returning in 2018



Yep, that link worked, before I got Stitch...


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Classic Space Mountain returns to DL this summer!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ntain-returns-to-disneyland-park-this-summer/



I'm really glad I'll be able to ride it again this April before the switch, this was/is an incredible overlay that puts the one used for Star Wars Galactic Night(s) with RNRC to shame.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Irish_Mike said:


> Alan Menken is set to perform a new, one-man concert at D23.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...en-returns-new-one-man-concert-d23-2017-expo/


I will probably get to the convention at 4 a.m. just so I can witness Alan Menken give a concert! So excited for D23 now! I'm going to be waiting in to many lines lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I would love if they could live stream this or hopefully someone can film it for viewing. After seeing the excellent live streams from SWCO I wish Disney would do that for D23.



Fully agree about the live streams .... even if they made some only available to D23 members (not everyone can get to the event)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise for the runDisney Dark Side weekend

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isney-star-wars-half-marathon-the-dark-side /


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrate Earth Day with Disney PhotoPass at Disney’s Animal Kingdom April 21-23*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS – ESPN Wide World of Sports multi-use arena construction update (April 2017)*


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Incredible Dance Party in Tomorrowland is done at the end of this month.


----------



## Irish_Mike

As nice as it is to see those characters, I feel like it's overstayed it's welcome. Can't say I'll terribly miss it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> As nice as it is to see those characters, I feel like it's overstayed it's welcome. Can't say I'll terribly miss it.



I also just found it odd to see them grooving and grinding to some of the songs that were played


----------



## circus4u

Verizon interested in Disney?

"And Verizon CEO Lowell McAdam further fueled the merger talks earlier this week, saying in an interview with Bloomberg that he'd be open to talks with Disney (DIS), Comcast (CMCSA) or CBS(CBS) if the heads of any of those companies gave him a call about a deal."

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/20/investing/verizon-wireless-earnings-subscribers/index.html


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Incredible Dance Party in Tomorrowland is done at the end of this month.


woah! That's a shame, even though I never participated it was cute to watch!


----------



## rteetz

A note on the incredibles dance party it's not listed on the website past April 29th.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> A note on the incredibles dance party it's not listed on the website past April 29th.



Any rumor on a replacement or are they just scrapping the dance party all together?


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Any rumor on a replacement or are they just scrapping the dance party all together?


No known replacement for the dance party but Stitch is going to meet in Tomorrowland.


----------



## rteetz

*News

On Demand MagicBands available for the Star Wars Half Marathon*


----------



## rteetz

*News

MagicBand On Demand updated to use MagicBand 2 throughout Walt Disney World*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Massive amount of graphic Open Edition MagicBand 2’s released recently*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> MagicBand On Demand updated to use MagicBand 2 throughout Walt Disney World*


I think I Like the Tower of Terror one the best. I'm still waiting for the day that they decide to make a Lion King Magicband design!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some cool yesteryears clothing and Magicbands
> 
> http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...vintage-artwork-order-through-april-27th-2017
> 
> Stop coming out with new Magicbands Disney!



I actually own that Blizzard Beach shirt from 1997. Damn I'm old.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will probably get to the convention at 4 a.m. just so I can witness Alan Menken give a concert! So excited for D23 now! I'm going to be waiting in to many lines lol.



I'll be there with you. Hope the line isn't too insane. There will be 2 shows.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree about the live streams .... even if they made some only available to D23 members (not everyone can get to the event)



Craig and all the other DISboards guys recorded all the panels last time, I thought.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Craig and all the other DISboards guys recorded all the panels last time, I thought.


Many people do but it would be nice if D23 would live stream like SWCO.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be there with you. Hope the line isn't too insane. There will be 2 shows.


I wish D23 would release the full schedule. That way I can find out when everything is. I feel like I'm only going to wait for the Theme Parks Panel and Alan Menken's Concert. If I get into anything else, I'll consider myself lucky.


----------



## luisov

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be there with you. Hope the line isn't too insane. There will be 2 shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Craig and all the other DISboards guys recorded all the panels last time, I thought.



Some of the panels won't allow any cameras inside, mostly the parks and resorts and the Walt Disney Studios panels, which are usually the best ones. They premiere lots of exclusive sneak peeks in those events.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Some of the panels won't allow any cameras inside, mostly the parks and resorts and the Walt Disney Studios panels, which are usually the best ones. They premiere lots of exclusive sneak peeks in those events.


I thought there were cameras at the parks panel. The studios definitely no cameras.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wish D23 would release the full schedule. That way I can find out when everything is. I feel like I'm only going to wait for the Theme Parks Panel and Alan Menken's Concert. If I get into anything else, I'll consider myself lucky.



I think I'm going to try to limit myself too. Too bad (for me) that Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher are going into Legends or else I wouldn't care about that one.

I actually feel like I can skip Disney Animation, nothing coming up that I'm super hyper excited about.

I want to hit the live action because I've convinced myself Lin Manuel might be there for Mary Poppins 2. 

I did have the Disney Parks panel on my list, and now I want Alan Menken. We'll just have to see what's all on the same day.



luisov said:


> Some of the panels won't allow any cameras inside, mostly the parks and resorts and the Walt Disney Studios panels, which are usually the best ones. They premiere lots of exclusive sneak peeks in those events.



huh I didn't know that.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> I thought there were cameras at the parks panel. The studios definitely no cameras.



If I recall they upload some of the content to their YouTube channel, but I'm not sure if they let you record that one... I might be wrong, though.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> If I recall they upload some of the content to their YouTube channel, but I'm not sure if they allow recording for that one... I might be wrong.


I recall photos from bloggers and such during the panel tho.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

What I have heard is you need a media pass in order to videotape or take photos in most of the events. That might be difficult now with the invention of the cell phone lol.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> What I have heard is you need a media pass in order to videotape or take photos in most of the events. That might be difficult now with the invention of the cell phone lol.


They do seriously monitor the studios panel as they show exclusive video. The other panels not so much.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rivers of Light moves to one show a night until May 26th. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/rivers-of-light-returns-to-one-show.html


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rivers of Light moves to one show a night until May 26th.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/rivers-of-light-returns-to-one-show.html


So, the last time I was there, they were moving it to two. Now it's back to one? Are the crowds not showing up for it?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, the last time I was there, they were moving it to two. Now it's back to one? Are the crowds not showing up for it?


April 29th there will be two showings. I think its back to one for now until the Avatar crowds because Spring break crowds are gone and there isn't a lot of crowds until that point.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'm going to try to limit myself too. Too bad (for me) that Mark Hamill and Carrie Fisher are going into Legends or else I wouldn't care about that one.
> 
> I actually feel like I can skip Disney Animation, nothing coming up that I'm super hyper excited about.
> 
> I want to hit the live action because I've convinced myself Lin Manuel might be there for Mary Poppins 2.
> 
> I did have the Disney Parks panel on my list, and now I want Alan Menken. We'll just have to see what's all on the same day.



So this is clearly me being naive. I definitely want to be there for Alan Menken concert and when I saw the second show is at 5:30, I thought I could definitely do a different panel and then catch the concert as well.... I've never been to a D23 Expo (or any convention for that matter) so am I just way off base?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So this is clearly me being naive. I definitely want to be there for Alan Menken concert and when I saw the second show is at 5:30, I thought I could definitely do a different panel and then catch the concert as well.... I've never been to a D23 Expo (or any convention for that matter) so am I just way off base?



I've never been to d23 but I've been to plenty of other cons.  I think it really just depends.

Probably depends what other panels are happening when the concert is.  It's really hard to tell until they release the schedule.

People who've been to d23 before will tell you that certain panels do fill up and you have to line up before hand.


----------



## wareagle57

mikepizzo said:


> I'd like a solid black magic band.  I know they have that Grumpy branded one.  Hopefully solid black will be an option in the future.



Your comment just inspired me to test out just coloring one with a black sharpie. Looks pretty good.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Many people do but it would be nice if D23 would live stream like SWCO.


Even though I'm a D23 member, I'd pay a fee to watch a live stream of the panels, especially the theme park panel.  I doubt I'll ever make it to the west coast for D23.


----------



## pooh'smate

crazy4wdw said:


> Even though I'm a D23 member, I'd pay a fee to watch a live stream of the panels, especially the theme park panel.  I doubt I'll ever make it to the west coast for D23.



I would pay too.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Some new DVC perks coming to Disney Springs

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/new-disney-vacation-club-member-benefits-disney-springs/


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> Your comment just inspired me to test out just coloring one with a black sharpie. Looks pretty good.



Maybe you should post some pictures


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> No known replacement for the dance party but Stitch is going to meet in Tomorrowland.



Does that mean Marie is coming back to the Magic Kingdom?! Sorry for all the questions! You're doing an amazing job!


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Does that mean Marie is coming back to the Magic Kingdom?! Sorry for all the questions! You're doing an amazing job!


Unfortunately no. Chip and Dale are moving to Town Square.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Inside the recording session for Happily Ever After. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-happily-ever-after-score-recording-session/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Downtown Disney at DL to celebrate GOTG release.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eaders-invited-to-special-advanced-screening/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal reveals extra cost things for Volcano Bay.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-universal-volcano-bay-prices-20170421-story.html


----------



## Reddog1134

danikoski said:


> The Disney blog appears to have pulled the article...



I was going to say the same thing about the article below.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at drinks coming to Pandora
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ges-exclusive-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



I get "Page Not Found" when I click on it.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I was going to say the same thing about the article below.
> 
> 
> 
> I get "Page Not Found" when I click on it.


DPB is doing some weird things lately. The article is gone now. The info can be found on WDWInfo tho.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal reveals extra cost things for Volcano Bay.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-universal-volcano-bay-prices-20170421-story.html


Well that's not surprising. I'm interested in seeing how the Express Pass interacts with the virtual queue. I know they are doing it for Fallon and whatnot but it's the fact that it's being used with water attractions that is interesting to me--speaking about the Express Pass aspect. I'm wondering what, if any, impact there would be for the virtual line. It's the fact of standing in line in my wet bathing suit in likely bare feet and all of that. 

Do we still think part of the park will be unfinished when opened?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Do we still think part of the park will be unfinished when opened?


Not sure. There is still a good amount of work to be done but they might make it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal reveals extra cost things for Volcano Bay.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-universal-volcano-bay-prices-20170421-story.html



Man - people complain about Disney's nickle and diming, but Universal turns it into an art form. 

Why would you need to pay for front of the line if everyone gets virtual queuing anyways?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Man - people complain about Disney's nickle and diming, but Universal turns it into an art form.
> 
> Why would you need to pay for front of the line if everyone gets virtual queuing anyways?


That's one reason I'm wondering of the impact of having Express Pass there. People already complain of it a the Studios and IOA in terms of feeling pressured into buying it so they don't waste tons and tons of time in line. There's plenty of times where I've seen someone say "I'm going at X time do I need and Express Pass" and usually the response if it is considered a busy time is "yes you need to buy Express Pass or stay at a hotel that gets you the Express Pass included in the price". I'm not going down the pessimistic tunnel at this time but it's just something I'm curious about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Man - people complain about Disney's nickle and diming, but Universal turns it into an art form.
> 
> Why would you need to pay for front of the line if everyone gets virtual queuing anyways?



I guess we will have to see how it plays out in real life (and obviously will depend on the time of year) but if the virtual queue says come back in 5 hours vs the front of the line where you don't have to wait ... or, are there only so many slots per day for the virtual queue and you could be shut out?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess we will have to see how it plays out in real life (and obviously will depend on the time of year) but if the virtual queue says come back in 5 hours vs the front of the line where you don't have to wait ... or, are there only so many slots per day for the virtual queue and you could be shut out?


I'm not sure how they will work it. I know with Fallon you can pick times on your phone. At Volcano Bay they'll have TapuTapu to work with.


----------



## Irish_Mike

A couple of special offerings at the MK for Dapper Day

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ay-special-offerings-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## MissGina5

Irish_Mike said:


> A couple of special offerings at the MK for Dapper Day
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ay-special-offerings-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


I am going to take this as a reminder that someone with an annual pass should start a WDW Cupcakes Instagram


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Man - people complain about Disney's nickle and diming, but Universal turns it into an art form.
> 
> Why would you need to pay for front of the line if everyone gets virtual queuing anyways?



It's for really impatient people

I did pony up for premium seating, but only because it has built in shade and lock box right at the chair. I don't want to have to going back and forth all day with just DS and I to get junk from the locker. The starting prices don't actually compare with the rates we are seeing for summer. They are definitely low ball. Maybe that's what it will cost in December in 30 degree weather. Although, they could jack up cabana prices then, because people will want to be out of the cold


----------



## rteetz

From wdwmagic 



> Disney is in the process of rolling out a major change to the organizational structure of its live entertainment.
> 
> The various fragments of local WDW Creative Entertainment, Glendale global and WDI are now falling under one umbrella of Disney Parks Live Entertainment.
> 
> The idea being that the local site entertainment teams can work closer with WDI to produce a better product, but retaining local knowledge of what each site needs.
> 
> Bettina Buckley is running the show in Walt Disney World.
> 
> Happily Ever After will be one of the first shows to open under this organization.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> From wdwmagic


ok what exactly would this impact what changes would this create?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> ok what exactly would this impact what changes would this create?


This means entertainment at WDW directly works with WDI. Bettina will report directly through the chain at WDI. This is a good thing from a fan perspective.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> This means entertainment at WDW directly works with WDI. Bettina will report directly through the chain at WDI. This is a good thing from a fan perspective.


well then... YAY! 
any chance this means an increase in character m&g
...Hercules per chance


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> well then... YAY!
> any chance this means an increase in character m&g
> ...Hercules per chance


I'd guess no at this time. I believe this is more related to shows, entertainment, parades, fireworks. Stuff like that.


----------



## Jetku

Change here is good news to me. So much of the live entertainment is stale. Removal (and hopefully replacement) of the incredibles dance party is a good first step.


----------



## MissGina5

Jetku said:


> Change here is good news to me. So much of the live entertainment is stale. Removal (and hopefully replacement) of the incredibles dance party is a good first step.



Ok well now youre making me nervous about my precious fantasmic...


----------



## SureAsLiz

Jetku said:


> Change here is good news to me. So much of the live entertainment is stale. Removal (and hopefully replacement) of the incredibles dance party is a good first step.



The removal of the dance party is just one part of many changes happening in the park in the next week or so in entertainment, but I don't think it has anything to do with refreshing the offerings


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> The removal of the dance party is just one part of many changes happening in the park in the next week or so in entertainment, but I don't think it has anything to do with refreshing the offerings


Yep. There will be a lot of character moves.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SureAsLiz said:


> The removal of the dance party is just one part of many changes happening in the park in the next week or so in entertainment, but I don't think it has anything to do with refreshing the offerings





rteetz said:


> Yep. There will be a lot of character moves.



What are all the changes?  I think I've heard the dance party is ending, Stitch is coming to Tomorrowland...anything else?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What are all the changes?  I think I've heard the dance party is ending, Stitch is coming to Tomorrowland...anything else?


Dance party done.

Stitch to Tomorrowland.

Mr. Incredible and forzone in move it shake it. 

Phineas and ferb out of move it shake it.

Chipmunks to Town Square and move it shake it.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> From wdwmagic



I wonder if this is partly due to the ROL fiasco.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> This means entertainment at WDW directly works with WDI. Bettina will report directly through the chain at WDI. This is a good thing from a fan perspective.



I'm confused what is WDI and Bettina...how is this better?


----------



## adear11

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Inside the recording session for Happily Ever After.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-happily-ever-after-score-recording-session/




I've gotta say, I love Wishes, but the more I hear of the music for this new show, the more excited I get for it. The music sounds fantastic!


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm confused what is WDI and Bettina...how is this better?


Walt Disney Imagineering. Bettina is a person wonis reporting to WDI. Having WDI directly involved means better productions.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I wonder if this is partly due to the ROL fiasco.


That was a WDI show though.


----------



## wareagle57

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe you should post some pictures



Sounds like a lot of trouble. Coloring my extra magic band took much less effort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That was a WDI show though.



But wasn't some of the issue the park management committing to a date before development/production had fully finished it/was ready?

Maybe this change can help with that coordination


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> But wasn't some of the issue the park management committing to a date before development/production had fully finished it/was ready?
> 
> Maybe this change can help with that coordination


It could be.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Birthday/Anniversary to Disney's Animal Kingdom!


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> I actually own that Blizzard Beach shirt from 1997. Damn I'm old.


Darn it...  I actually resisted until you posted this...  I just had to go take another look...  I succumbed.  The Mickey and EPCOT magic bands will now join my collection....  Also had to order a Baby Groot tee shirt.... 

The force is NOT strong with me!


----------



## jlundeen

wareagle57 said:


> Sounds like a lot of trouble. Coloring my extra magic band took much less effort.


Somewhere on the DIS is a thread about how tons of folks have used everything from Nail Polish to stickers to alter their plain colored MBs...There are some VERY talented folks out there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Somewhere on the DIS is a thread about how tons of folks have used everything from Nail Polish to stickers to alter their plain colored MBs...There are some VERY talented folks out there!



I used temporary tattoo paper - printed the patterns, applied them, and then clear nail-polish over them to seal.  Here are a couple I made:


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Animal Kingdom update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/animal-kingdom-update-discovery-island.html


----------



## Jamie297

Interesting article for those considering using a rideshare company from Orlando airport:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-uber-bill-airports-20170422-story.html?ref=yfp


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am sure it has been posted before but just saw the details for Free Dining this year - big change being Moderate Resorts only get the quick service plan.  Booking opens tomorrow:

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it has been posted before but just saw the details for Free Dining this year - big change being Moderate Resorts only get the quick service plan.  Booking opens tomorrow:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/



Ouch, those folks who prebooked like crazy into moderates are going to be a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Ouch, those folks who prebooked like crazy into moderates are going to be a wee bit disappointed.



I don't get the concept behind pre-booking.   Disney used the free dining promotion to fill where there are empty rooms ... so the more your pre-book, the less empty rooms there are, and thus the less Disney needs to use Free Dining at that resort - so by pre-booking you are making it less likely you will get free dining


----------



## Flyerjab

soniam said:


> I wonder if this is partly due to the ROL fiasco.



I was actually wondering that myself.  If any restructuring means that they will be able to better gauge when a show is ready for routine operation I am all for it.  That was very unfortunate what happened with RoL.  I saw the show in March this year and loved it, but there will always be that stigma attached to it.


----------



## loveshak22

Flyerjab said:


> I was actually wondering that myself.  If any restructuring means that they will be able to better gauge when a show is ready for routine operation I am all for it.  That was very unfortunate what happened with RoL.  I saw the show in March this year and loved it, but there will always be that stigma attached to it.



I missed what happened with ROL? Did it just open before it was ready and was a disaster?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loveshak22 said:


> I missed what happened with ROL? Did it just open before it was ready and was a disaster?



It was announced to open about a year ago but then it kept getting pushed back and ultimately they out in it's place the hastily prepared jungle book show for the summer and then still had a gap before finally opening (and I believe what actually opened is not the complete original vision for the show)


----------



## loveshak22

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was announced to open about a year ago but then it kept getting pushed back and ultimately they out in it's place the hastily prepared jungle book show for the summer and then still had a gap before finally opening (and I believe what actually opened is not the complete original vision for the show)



Oh, I do remember all that mess!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it has been posted before but just saw the details for Free Dining this year - big change being Moderate Resorts only get the quick service plan.  Booking opens tomorrow:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/


Every year they change it to make it less valuable.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it has been posted before but just saw the details for Free Dining this year - big change being Moderate Resorts only get the quick service plan.  Booking opens tomorrow:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/


Yeah you should have seen the reactions on the really long free dining watch thread when information was given on what it looked like the FD would be this year...not too happy for those who had booked mods and were hoping for it.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah you should have seen the reactions on the really long free dining watch thread when information was given on what it looked like the FD would be this year...not too happy for those who had booked mods and were hoping for it.



I bet, if you have 5 people in a moderate room, 2 or 3 of which are kids between the ages of 10 and 17 it adds up to be a huge discount. People can argue all day long as to whether it's worth it, but in that situation looking at the raw numbers it's hard to turn that down.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Avatar sequels release dates announced:   "_Great to be working with the best team in the business! Avatar takes flight as we begin concurrent production on four sequels. The journey continues December 18, 2020, December 17, 2021, December 20, 2024 and December 19, 2025!"
_
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...elease-dates-for-avatar-sequels/#5ef34e51771e

I'm convinced that we'll never see any of these movies.


----------



## mom2rtk

Roxyfire said:


> I bet, if you have 5 people in a moderate room, 2 or 3 of which are kids between the ages of 10 and 17 it adds up to be a huge discount. People can argue all day long as to whether it's worth it, but in that situation looking at the raw numbers it's hard to turn that down.



I don't understand how people miss this. Everyone's situation is different. Some will do better with a room discount. Some will do slightly better with free dining. Some will do substantially better with free dining. But I guess it's hard for some to consider things through someone else's point of view.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah you should have seen the reactions on the really long free dining watch thread when information was given on what it looked like the FD would be this year...not too happy for those who had booked mods and were hoping for it.


I wasn't reading, but yeah, I bet that wasn't pretty. It's a pretty substantial change over prior years.


----------



## Roxyfire

mom2rtk said:


> I don't understand how people miss this. Everyone's situation is different. Some will do better with a room discount. Some will do slightly better with free dining. Some will do substantially better with free dining. But I guess it's hard for some to consider things through someone else's point of view.



Agreed, very egocentric points of view. We are a party of two usually, maybe three in the future if I can convince my boyfriend to go. I liked the free dining last year but we didn't get as much use out of it due to disruptions caused by the hurricane. Then I realized, why complicate things? I don't begrudge people using the dining plan if it works for them, but it is not my thing.


----------



## Taylor F.

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't get the concept behind pre-booking.   Disney used the free dining promotion to fill where there are empty rooms ... so the more your pre-book, the less empty rooms there are, and thus the less Disney needs to use Free Dining at that resort - so by pre-booking you are making it less likely you will get free dining


I think if it were done in large quantities - sure. But the the DISers who got a wild hair to pre-book i doubt are swaying the numbers enough to profoundly affect it. Don't you think?


----------



## rteetz

Taylor F. said:


> I think if it were done in large quantities - sure. But the the DISers who got a wild hair to pre-book i doubt are swaying the numbers enough to profoundly affect it. Don't you think?


It's not just disers who pre book in hopes of free dining. Many do it. Also occupancy has been staying steady across property. Disney doesn't like this discount they are going to keep trying to make it even more limited.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Taylor F. said:


> I think if it were done in large quantities - sure. But the the DISers who got a wild hair to pre-book i doubt are swaying the numbers enough to profoundly affect it. Don't you think?



I don't know - watching the Dreams Unlimited Travel show they said they are getting the requests more and more and people booking multiple resorts, etc. - and they are seeing less and less inventory for the Fall (typical free dining time) so it must be having some effect

and even if it is only small negative impact - there is zero benefit to having a reservation as even if the resort is eligible for the promotion you having a reservation doesn't help you get a free dining reservation - you still have to basically cancel and book a new reservation

As Tracey says - there is literally nothing you can do ahead of time to guarantee you get free dining in the future


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> It's not just disers who pre book in hopes of free dining. Many do it. Also occupancy has been staying steady across property. Disney doesn't like this discount they are going to keep trying to make it even more limited.


When I first became aware of the FD discount years ago, I was told by the travel agents I talked to, that you could book your room, and then any discounts that came along, you could just apply them to your reservation.  We all now know that's not the way it works, and you have to totally cancel and rebook a reservation but only IF there is availability for that room type, or even in that resort.  But you can't get people to believe they just can't apply it to an existing reservation.

I always book the resort I want, because I know I'm going regardless of discounts or not.  If something comes along we can take advantage of, I consider it pixie dust!  This fall, we are booked at a moderate, during a time that FD historically doesn't include.  But if a nice RO offer comes along, we'll gladly jump to a Deluxe if we can, but otherwise, we'll be very happy where we are.


----------



## mom2rtk

jlundeen said:


> When I first became aware of the FD discount years ago, I was told by the travel agents I talked to, that you could book your room, and then any discounts that came along, you could just apply them to your reservation.  We all now know that's not the way it works, and you have to totally cancel and rebook a reservation but only IF there is availability for that room type, or even in that resort.  But you can't get people to believe they just can't apply it to an existing reservation.
> 
> I always book the resort I want, because I know I'm going regardless of discounts or not.  If something comes along we can take advantage of, I consider it pixie dust!  This fall, we are booked at a moderate, during a time that FD historically doesn't include.  But if a nice RO offer comes along, we'll gladly jump to a Deluxe if we can, but otherwise, we'll be very happy where we are.



No doubt. That's because the TA is trying to close the deal with you.


----------



## jlundeen

mom2rtk said:


> No doubt. That's because the TA is trying to close the deal with you.


Or it might have been different way back when, until they relalized that people were only booking banking on the discounts...I don't know...any TAs on here?  Has this way discounts work changed over the years?

EDIT:  I now always use a TA, especially if we are hoping a discount comes along...I just don't have the time to sit on hold waiting for a Disney Rep to try to change a reservation.  She has always been very skilled at getting us what we want.  She is GOLD!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> When I first became aware of the FD discount years ago, I was told by the travel agents I talked to, that you could book your room, and then any discounts that came along, you could just apply them to your reservation.  We all now know that's not the way it works, and you have to totally cancel and rebook a reservation but only IF there is availability for that room type, or even in that resort.  But you can't get people to believe they just can't apply it to an existing reservation.
> 
> I always book the resort I want, because I know I'm going regardless of discounts or not.  If something comes along we can take advantage of, I consider it pixie dust!  This fall, we are booked at a moderate, during a time that FD historically doesn't include.  But if a nice RO offer comes along, we'll gladly jump to a Deluxe if we can, but otherwise, we'll be very happy where we are.



That is definitely the best way to look at things - whether it is hotels or airline prices or whatever ... book what you are comfortable with and will be happy with and if something better comes along, then great - but dangerous to book a vacation that you *need* a potential future discount to come through for


----------



## danikoski

Roxyfire said:


> I bet, if you have 5 people in a moderate room, 2 or 3 of which are kids between the ages of 10 and 17 it adds up to be a huge discount. People can argue all day long as to whether it's worth it, but in that situation looking at the raw numbers it's hard to turn that down.



The issue is people were hoping for standard Disney dining plan with mods, but this year they will only get just QS. That may work for some folks, but that's not what most people were anticipating. It also, unless you're a family of 5, makes mods less appealing.


----------



## Roxyfire

danikoski said:


> The issue is people were hoping for standard Disney dining plan with mods, but this year they will only get just QS. That may work for some folks, but that's not what most people were anticipating. It also, unless you're a family of 5, makes mods less appealing.



I know it's vague, but I was specifically responding to another poster who was speaking of how upset people were about that change. Honestly, it's smart. Not very nice, but smart.


----------



## jlundeen

danikoski said:


> The issue is people were hoping for standard Disney dining plan with mods, but this year they will only get just QS. That may work for some folks, but that's not what most people were anticipating. It also, unless you're a family of 5, makes mods less appealing.


Well, if someone REALLY needs to stay in a room for 5 at a moderate, they can always upgrade to the Regular plan - additional $21 per day per person.  I know, it adds up quick though.


----------



## danikoski

Roxyfire said:


> I know it's vague, but I was specifically responding to another poster who was speaking of how upset people were about that change. Honestly, it's smart. Not very nice, but smart.


There will be people who will be quite upset. There are many who plan their whole vacation around free dining expectations. Problem is, fall isn't really not busy anymore between MNSSHP and FW and then MVMCP, no incentive for Disney to offer really good free dining.

I'm also guessing the change was because they have two moderates that have construction, one pretty major. So they may be more at capacity for the mods for the fall so makes sense to try to get people to go Deluxe or Value instead.

Edit: personally I do room only and watch for those discounts. I like having control of my dining, especially since sometimes we just feel like sandwiches in the room or something.


----------



## crazy4wdw

danikoski said:


> There will be people who will be quite upset. There are many who plan their whole vacation around free dining expectations. Problem is, fall isn't really not busy anymore between MNSSHP and FW and then MVMCP, no incentive for Disney to offer really good free dining.



There were scores of people upset last year as the availability was very limited and free dining was uploaded on the WDW website around 3:00 am to 4:00 am.  Many, many people were out of luck when they attempted to book online at 7:00 am.  I imagine there will numerous people checking the website all night tonight!


----------



## bluecastle

jlundeen said:


> Or it might have been different way back when, until they relalized that people were only booking banking on the discounts...I don't know...any TAs on here?  Has this way discounts work changed over the years?
> 
> EDIT:  I now always use a TA, especially if we are hoping a discount comes along...I just don't have the time to sit on hold waiting for a Disney Rep to try to change a reservation.  She has always been very skilled at getting us what we want.  She is GOLD!!!



On our last trip, August 2014, I was able to apply the summer discount directly to our balance when I called without having to cancel or rebook and our res number stayed the same. This was at the WLV. I did the same thing on a few of our past trips. Sometime after our 2014 trip I read about the policy  change here on the DIS. For our upcoming trip in October at BWV, which I reserved around 10 months out, I went into it knowing there was very little chance of getting a discount later. I will still call, of course. 
I have always done RO because I prefer the cancellation policy. (when my daughter was 2.5 she broke out in chicken pox the night before our trip and I was very glad I had done RO) We also prefer only having a few big meals over the course of a week, so we've never even been tempted by the Dining Plan.
P.S. In reference to our trip when my daughter was 2.5, since we were going to visit my in-laws first, we were just outside the 5 day cancellation.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it has been posted before but just saw the details for Free Dining this year - big change being Moderate Resorts only get the quick service plan.  Booking opens tomorrow:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/



FD keeps getting weaker. We used to use it, but we bought into DVC knowing the direction it was going. With QS at the moderates, I'm glad I don't have to worry about relying on free dining.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special "Dapper Day" Offers to Be Available at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Introduces New Soccer Training Program


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Last Killer Whale Birth Takes Place at SeaWorld San Antonio


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Last Killer Whale Birth Takes Place at SeaWorld San Antonio



That's my Sea World. They were doing times this past weekend where you could go see the baby and mother swim in the big show tank.

I don't really want to get into a large Sea World debate here, but the fact that the whales do give birth at Sea World always made me wonder. That is a thing that animal specialists who work at zoos will always say, that you can tell when the animals are happy because they'll have lots of babies if they are. Unhappy/uncomfortable animals typically do not get pregnant.


----------



## osully

Free dining offers are up and the site seems manageable, if anyone is interested!


----------



## danikoski

So I looked at availability for the free dining offer. When I looked at offer details, low and behold, this is what it said:

Includes complimentary Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan for each Guest ages 3 or older per room at a Disney Value Resort hotel or complimentary Disney Dining Plan for each Guest ages 3 or older per room at a Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel.


----------



## piglet1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't get the concept behind pre-booking.   Disney used the free dining promotion to fill where there are empty rooms ... so the more your pre-book, the less empty rooms there are, and thus the less Disney needs to use Free Dining at that resort - so by pre-booking you are making it less likely you will get free dining



We pre-booked the last time we got the free dining plan.  We only pre-booked because our 180 days to book ADR's was before free dining came out.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> So I looked at availability for the free dining offer. When I looked at offer details, low and behold, this is what it said:
> 
> Includes complimentary Disney Quick-Service Dining Plan for each Guest ages 3 or older per room at a Disney Value Resort hotel or complimentary Disney Dining Plan for each Guest ages 3 or older per room at a Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel.


It's quick service for moderate hotels this year. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...walt-disney-world-resort-hotel-stays-2017.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There are other package and room only offers beside free dining as well. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...offers-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> It's quick service for moderate hotels this year.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...walt-disney-world-resort-hotel-stays-2017.htm



Not according to the offer details on Disney's website. The Special Offer page has the quick service for moderates, but when clicking on offer details before booking a package it comes up with what I posted above, which clearly indicates the moderate resorts get regular dining plan. Disney might want to get their story straight...

Not that I'm booking, but I thought it was odd...


----------



## Capang

I just went to the disney special offers page and it does state that mods are quick service plans only. Just the deluxes and villas are ddp. Don't have time to screenshot and upload right now


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Not according to the offer details on Disney's website. The Special Offer page has the quick service for moderates, but when clicking on offer details before booking a package it comes up with what I posted above, which clearly indicates the moderate resorts get regular dining plan. Disney might want to get their story straight...
> 
> Not that I'm booking, but I thought it was odd...


They probably didn't update that part from last year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CMs have newly themed name tags for Pandora.

https://twitter.com/allearsdeb/status/856495041359040513


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There are other package and room only offers beside free dining as well.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...offers-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm


Yup. Took advantage of the Room Only 20% off of Values. We had booked Standard Room at All-Star Sports (which is actually what I wanted--meaning a Standard Room) however no Standard Rooms were available at any of the All-Stars for my dates....so switched to Preferred Room which really wasn't what I truly wanted but it was hard to pass up the total savings of $83.53 (if it was only like $5 or $10 total I probably wouldn't have done it). The per night difference with the discount was only like $8-$9 because we had previously booked Standard and now we're booked Preferred but still.

We were fine paying Rack Rate (probably one of the only few people on the Boards who would be as my husband didn't want to have to pay in full like UT required, etc) so the discount was just icing on the cake.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Exclusive Disney trading pins debut at Disneyland Shanghai 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...trading-pins-debut-at-shanghai-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/159001-disneyland-photo-update-space-mountain-return/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> CMs have newly themed name tags for Pandora.
> 
> https://twitter.com/allearsdeb/status/856495041359040513




That's very cool - nice touch to include their home is on Earth.   I assume something similar for Star Wars Land?  maybe even more themed though?


----------



## skier_pete

Honestly if you have a party of 4 or 5 at a moderate, the QS option and then upgrade to the regular DDP is still a pretty good deal. You still save $48 per person per night off the plan. And would get food for your party of 4 for $84 a day (plus tip of course).  An honestly at a value that's an excellent deal. I wonder how limited the rooms are for these deals?  

I notice it is now essentially completely unavailable for the height for F&W season, with all of October and the first half of November missing. 

What's funny if you think about it is it wasn't long ago that the DDP was less than $48 per person, they've been hiking the prices so fast on the DDP that it's now too good a deal to give it out for free. 

We used to live on the DDP but I really got sick of "playing the game" to try and plan your trip around it. I am glad I don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's very cool - nice touch to include their home is on Earth.   I assume something similar for Star Wars Land?  maybe even more themed though?



I'm assuming SW Land will continue what they do in Launch Bay, and have the CM badges say there home "planet" such as "Alderaan" and "Tatootine". Since humans are from multiple planets in the SW universe, this works out fine, as opposed to Avatar where there are no humans anywhere but from Earth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'm assuming SW Land will continue what they do in Launch Bay, and have the CM badges say there home "planet" such as "Alderaan" and "Tatootine". Since humans are from multiple planets in the SW universe, this works out fine, as opposed to Avatar where there are no humans anywhere but from Earth.



Agreed.  Didn't know if they could go even more subtle as if this is really a planet on the edge of the galaxy, home to smugglers, etc. - the people working there likely wouldn't have name tags giving away their names, and stuff to the First Order


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Honestly if you have a party of 4 or 5 at a moderate, the QS option and then upgrade to the regular DDP is still a pretty good deal. You still save $48 per person per night off the plan. And would get food for your party of 4 for $84 a day (plus tip of course).  An honestly at a value that's an excellent deal. I wonder how limited the rooms are for these deals?
> 
> I notice it is now essentially completely unavailable for the height for F&W season, with all of October and the first half of November missing.
> 
> What's funny if you think about it is it wasn't long ago that the DDP was less than $48 per person, they've been hiking the prices so fast on the DDP that it's now too good a deal to give it out for free.
> 
> We used to live on the DDP but I really got sick of "playing the game" to try and plan your trip around it. I am glad I don't have to think about it anymore.



Definitely depends on how many people are in your party.  In reading on the main thread about this it seems like people are doing pretty well finding availability - but at some places it might only be preferred rooms (for example, at PORS I think it is only the princess rooms they are finding, at least for certain dates).

To me with the dining plan it is more about how you like to eat than the actual value.  Especially when there are other discounts out there, you can wind up better financially with other discounts and eating differently.  (for emxaple, we don't always get dessert, or might just get aps, etc. ... and unless getting and adult beverage we usually just drink water).

I am the same as you as we had it in the past when it was a better value but even then I found myself "playing the game" and ordering the most expensive option rather than what I really wanted on the menu, etc.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Are the Fort Wilderness cabins considered a deluxe room category for free dining?


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are the Fort Wilderness cabins considered a deluxe room category for free dining?



I believe they're moderates.


----------



## jknezek

Irish_Mike said:


> I believe they're moderates.


They are moderates.


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> CMs have newly themed name tags for Pandora.
> 
> https://twitter.com/allearsdeb/status/856495041359040513



Those are pretty cool - though I hope those CMs will also be issued a standard name tag as well. I know it really doesn't matter, and the Pandora tags are probably more valuable, but I would be a little disappointed if I was working there and didn't get the classic version too. I rarely got a chance to wear my name tag when I worked there, but you better believe it has a place of honor on my desk now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Right now I am booked for 6 in a AoA suite with free dining for December.  I wish they would post room only offers for that time so I can see which is the best deal.

We upgraded to the regular dining play and were just going to go crazy on the dinner shows and O'hana (what is that one now, about $75 for dinner?) and the character meals. We haven't had free dining for years. I know it isn't always the best deal but for 6 adults in an AoA room it isn't bad. Though I am looking into DVC points rental. The points rental services I always go through never really have availability for anything though, so maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Irish_Mike

PxyShan said:


> Those are pretty cool - though I hope those CMs will also be issued a standard name tag as well. I know it really doesn't matter, and the Pandora tags are probably more valuable, but I would be a little disappointed if I was working there and didn't get the classic version too. I rarely got a chance to wear my name tag when I worked there, but you better believe it has a place of honor on my desk now.



From what I've seen, the CM's who will be working in Pandora are (most, if not all) current employees of the parks who were specially hired for this area, simply due to the additional training that they're undergoing. They'd already have one of the classic Disney nametags.


----------



## crazy4wdw

The newly opened Explorers Lodge at Hong Kong Disneyland.  It has a similiar feel to  WDW's Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> The newly opened Explores Lodge at Hong Kong Disneyland.  It has a similiar feel to  WDW's Animal Kingdom Lodge.



That is basically my dream resort - AK Lodge feel but with Society of Explorers and Adventurers added in


----------



## writerguyfl

jlundeen said:


> Or it might have been different way back when, until they relalized that people were only booking banking on the discounts...I don't know...any TAs on here?  Has this way discounts work changed over the years?



I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center in Orlando.  I can confirm that things work differently now.  It never was as simple as just tacking on a discount.  But in the past, if the guest had the room during the new discount date range, it could be added.

Today, the system processes any date/room changes by checking availability based on current rate and stay restrictions.  Therefore, changes are only approved if they meet the current restrictions as if you were making a new reservation.

Although the process is similar to canceling and rebooking, this is all done by the system behind the scenes.  Any approved change to a reservation will retain the original reservation number.

(Caveat: Changing between "room-only" and "package" reservations is not possible due to Florida laws regarding travel agencies.  These types of changes will require canceling and rebooking.)

If anyone wonders, requiring guests to meet current rate and stay restrictions for changing hotel reservations is an industry standard.  Pretty much every major hotel chain on the planet uses this method.  Disney was one of the last major companies to switch to this method of inventory control.

Note: I edited this post for clarity.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center in Orlando.  I can confirm that things work differently now.  It never was as simple as just tacking on a discount.  But in the past, if the guest had the room during the new discount date range, it could be added.
> 
> *Today, the system processes any date/room changes by canceling and rebooking.  That can only happen if what you want is available as if you were making a new reservation.*
> 
> If anyone wonders, the cancel/rebook method of changing hotel reservations is an industry standard.  Pretty much every major hotel chain on the planet uses this method.  Disney was one of the last major companies to switch to this method of inventory control.


That's something I have realized is quite a confusing thing when people talk about applying offers to their existing reservation. Time and time again I've seen people say "no no no you HAVE to book a new reservation then cancel your old one that's what Disney will do anyways".

Sounds like from what you are saying (and this is what I mentioned earlier today in another thread that I thought was going on in the background) that internally the system is cancelling the reservation. When you go in to "Change Reservation" if that option is available your reservation number should stay the same (mine def. did) at least that's what I gathered. I had issues though with Chrome as Chrome did not (and still doesn't) have the "Change Reservation" button--it's just a spinning wheel. Other browsers don't have that issue and multiple people reported issues like that.

What I've seen in the multiple threads is people in semi or full panic mode (at least it seems that way) because they went through the process of making a whole new reservation and then plan to go and cancel their original one (some because of the spinning wheel issue and another browser wasn't attempted/didn't know what the issue was). Some didn't immediately get a "Cancel Reservation" button for their original reservation, some didn't see their new reservations for hours, many questions asked about when refunds would be issued, how long does it take for the new reservation to show up in MDE (many saying I've got the confirmation e-mail though) etc.

I guess I should be glad that I was able to do it easily as far as the actual steps/computer working- I've never stayed on site before so I've never had to do this before. I kept my same reservation number, it showed up in just a few minutes (maybe even sooner as I was off printing the new confirmation page) on my MDE account and it applied my previously paid down payment so no balance was owed. For reference if it makes a difference I was doing the Room Only discount and unfortunately no Standard rooms were available for my dates in any of the All-Stars so I upgraded basically (even though I didn't truly want to) to Preferred from Standard.


----------



## Irish_Mike

The single rider line at Everest will be closed from April 26 (Wednesday) through May 16 for some work.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/single-rider-queue-expedition-everest-unavailable-may-16th/


----------



## Irish_Mike

Didn't see this posted, but apparently there's new entertainment over in Tomorrowland in the form of "iCan".

A poster over on WDWMagic is saying that the test experience is running through August


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is basically my dream resort - AK Lodge feel but with Society of Explorers and Adventurers added in


Yeah this resort looks fantastic.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Didn't see this posted, but apparently there's new entertainment over in Tomorrowland in the form of "iCan".
> 
> A poster over on WDWMagic is saying that the test experience is running through August


I saw this. Very interesting new figure.


----------



## rteetz

Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update  

A Star Wars boutique resort is being looked at but don't expect it in the near term. It's being considered for both coasts. 

Don't expect Star Wars in China anytime soon. 

New Haunted Mansion themed eatery is coming. 

Pandora is ready to go. 

Frozen land is a done deal for Hong Kong. 

Fire mountain concepts aren't being revived.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is basically my dream resort - AK Lodge feel but with Society of Explorers and Adventurers added in



Same! I'm so incredibly impressed!


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's something I have realized is quite a confusing thing when people talk about applying offers to their existing reservation. Time and time again I've seen people say "no no no you HAVE to book a new reservation then cancel your old one that's what Disney will do anyways".



Sorry, I should have used more precise language.  I'll go edit my initial post after I type this.

The system doesn't actually cancel and rebook.  Rather, any changes requested have to meet whatever rate and/or stay restrictions that are currently in place.  If everything is copacetic, the change will go through and the reservation number will remain unchanged.

Example: Original reservation is for Friday arrival for three nights.  Imagine that the guest wants to amend it to arrive on Saturday for one night.  If that Saturday night currently has minimum stay requirement of 2 or more nights, that change will be denied.

However, if the guest wants to change to arrive on Saturday but still stay three nights, the change will go through with the same reservation number.  And anything connected to the reservations (like payments) will remain.​
So, it's not really that reservation changes are actually canceled and rebooked.  Rather, it's just that any changes must meet the current restrictions in place.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update
> 
> Pandora is ready to go.



Then let it go! Will be a wonderful feeling in two weeks when we go knowing that its ready behind those gates/doors/ropes....


----------



## Madteaparty001

writerguyfl said:


> Sorry, I should have used more precise language.  I'll go edit my initial post after I type this.
> 
> The system doesn't actually cancel and rebook.  Rather, any changes requested have to meet whatever rate and/or stay restrictions that are currently in place.  If everything is copacetic, the change will go through and the reservation number will remain unchanged.
> 
> Example: Original reservation is for Friday arrival for three nights.  Imagine that the guest wants to amend it to arrive on Saturday for one night.  If that Saturday night currently has minimum stay requirement of 2 or more nights, that change will be denied.
> 
> However, if the guest wants to change to arrive on Saturday but still stay three nights, the change will go through with the same reservation number.  And anything connected to the reservations (like payments) will remain.​
> So, it's not really that reservation changes are actually canceled and rebooked.  Rather, it's just that any changes must meet the current restrictions in place.



I think the word you're looking for is modification. If the reservation is changed but the confirmation number is the same then the guest was able to modify. If a new confirmation number is given then there was a cancellation and new booking done, at least that's how my company does it (and for us resevations can only be modified so long as the changes do not include changing the property being stayed at).


----------



## jaxonp

Irish_Mike said:


> The single rider line at Everest will be closed from April 26 (Wednesday) through May 16 for some work.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/single-rider-queue-expedition-everest-unavailable-may-16th/



This seems like a really long time for something so small.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update
> 
> *New Haunted Mansion themed eatery is coming. *



Now that'll be very interesting!


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update
> 
> *New Haunted Mansion themed eatery is coming.*



*Insert picture of Heavy Breathing cat*


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update
> 
> A Star Wars boutique resort is being looked at but don't expect it in the near term. It's being considered for both coasts.
> 
> Don't expect Star Wars in China anytime soon.
> 
> New Haunted Mansion themed eatery is coming.
> 
> Pandora is ready to go.
> 
> Frozen land is a done deal for Hong Kong.
> 
> Fire mountain concepts aren't being revived.


 
Haunted mansion themed eatery that sounds very good. Is this for wdw or Disneyland or both?


----------



## rteetz

dclpluto said:


> Haunted mansion themed eatery that sounds very good. Is this for wdw or Disneyland or both?


I believe just WDW.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I believe just WDW.



Where is there room for this near HM unless they redo harbor house


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Where is there room for this near HM unless they redo harbor house


No idea.


----------



## STLstone

BigRed98 said:


> Where is there room for this near HM unless they redo harbor house


It might not be in the park. Maybe they'll put it in Port Orleans or *gulp* Disney Springs...


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Micechat Disneyland Rumor Update 

http://micechat.com/159148-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-schedule-struggle/


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> It might not be in the park. Maybe they'll put it in Port Orleans or *gulp* Disney Springs...


No I believe this would be in the park.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Desserts of Pandora 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animalkingdom/


----------



## SaharanTea

BigRed98 said:


> Where is there room for this near HM unless they redo harbor house



Kill the Diamond Horseshoe.  

Yeah, it's not that close to it's namesake, but Jungle Limited Navigation Skipper Company Canteen isn't that close to the Cruise either.  A Haunted Mansion eatery needs to happen.


----------



## HFP Travel

rteetz said:


> No I believe this would be in the park.



Well RIP Harbor House, unless they move it as well


----------



## rteetz

HFP Travel said:


> Well RIP Harbor House, unless they move it as well


I wouldn't jump to that conclusion yet.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Spirit or WDW1974 rumor update
> 
> A Star Wars boutique resort is being looked at but don't expect it in the near term. It's being considered for both coasts.
> 
> Don't expect Star Wars in China anytime soon.
> 
> *New Haunted Mansion themed eatery is coming. *
> 
> *Pandora is ready to go. *
> 
> Frozen land is a done deal for Hong Kong.
> 
> Fire mountain concepts aren't being revived.



First, a new haunted Mansion themed restaurant sounds incredible, as long as there is an abundance of theming with some mild Imagineering touches (i.e., project-based or motion-based elements - nothing huge, just subtle effects would work like Tink in the Peter Pan queue).

Second, Pandora is ready to go.  Good...so am I.  May 16th I will be visiting from 6 to 8 PM, as well as the following day from 9 to 11.  It has been so long I can't believe that this is actually happening.


----------



## jknezek

BigRed98 said:


> Where is there room for this near HM unless they redo harbor house



Should be room in front of where Rapunzel's Tower is located. If you are looking at the entrance gates to HM, look to the right. There is room there to go back toward HM so long as you theme the side that faces the entrance line. Otherwise, or in addition, you could rebuild the bathroom area to the left of Small World (as you look at the entrance, and you end up with a big area except for the tower.

It would be awfully close to Columbia Harbor House and Pinocchio Village Haus, but if it is a sit down, the only thing back there is BOG or Liberty Tree, especially if they leave Diamond Horseshoe seasonal at best.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Edison update 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/04/pi-update-no-wonder-edison-is-delayed.html


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> No I believe this would be in the park.



Didn't WDW1974 allude to the fact that WDW over the next 5 or so years is going to start using up available park space pretty much everywhere?  He indicated that the park will look significantly different than from what it does now.  I wonder if this is the start of that process.  Anyway, an incredibly themed restaurant (TS or QS?) similar to BoG and with good food will do wonders for the dining in this park.  It clearly needs more culinary experiences for people.  I really like BoG, the Skipper Canteen and Pecos Bills...but not much else is anything to write home about.  Some other QS locations are okay, but then some places I just don't like the experience at all (i.e., Cosmic Ray's).  I think that the food in DAK is great, as well as some locations in Epcot.  The dining at Disney Springs though is just incredible since that location has been completely re-imagined.  I think that the MK should up the ante here, and this sounds like it would be a good start.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Didn't WDW1974 allude to the fact that WDW over the next 5 or so years is going to start using up available park space pretty much everywhere?  He indicated that the park will look significantly different than from what it does now.  I wonder if this is the start of that process.  Anyway, an incredibly themed restaurant (TS or QS?) similar to BoG and with good food will do wonders for the dining in this park.  It clearly needs more culinary experiences for people.  I really like BoG, the Skipper Canteen and Pecos Bills...but not much else is anything to write home about.  Some other QS locations are okay, but then some places I just don't like the experience at all (i.e., Cosmic Ray's).  I think that the food in DAK is great, as well as some locations in Epcot.  The dining at Disney Springs though is just incredible since that location has been completely re-imagined.  I think that the MK should up the ante here, and this sounds like it would be a good start.


WDW1974 also said this would be along the lines of skipper canteen.


----------



## BigRed98

jknezek said:


> Should be room in front of where Rapunzel's Tower is located. If you are looking at the entrance gates to HM, look to the right. There is room there to go back toward HM so long as you theme the side that faces the entrance line. Otherwise, or in addition, you could rebuild the bathroom area to the left of Small World (as you look at the entrance, and you end up with a big area except for the tower.
> 
> It would be awfully close to Columbia Harbor House and Pinocchio Village Haus, but if it is a sit down, the only thing back there is BOG or Liberty Tree, especially if they leave Diamond Horseshoe seasonal at best.



Hopefully we find out soon Bc I'm excited


----------



## Phicinfan

Tigger's ally said:


> Then let it go! Will be a wonderful feeling in two weeks when we go knowing that its ready behind those gates/doors/ropes....


Per Spirit in the same update, WDW is really, really concerned on what happens when Pandora opens.  If it does well, as expected, they fear DHS becomes a ghost town with everything shuttered for all the adds.


----------



## jknezek

Phicinfan said:


> Per Spirit in the same update, WDW is really, really concerned on what happens when Pandora opens.  If it does well, as expected, they fear DHS becomes a ghost town with everything shuttered for all the adds.


Shouldn't that have been something they thought about a long time ago? And I doubt it will be a ghost town. It still has two of the best thrill rides in the park. It's just a half day or less park right now. Honestly, when we went in Dec we did everything we wanted in about 3 hours using FPs. So we left. I can't believe they are just now realizing this mess of their own making is a problem. And closing TGMR is only going to make it worse, so I'm still pretty skeptical that is happening despite all the chatter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pink Flamingo Starbucks drink at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ngo-frappucino-exclusively-at-disney-springs/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pink Flamingo Starbucks drink at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ngo-frappucino-exclusively-at-disney-springs/



These are fun! I'll admit, when I saw the Unicorn, I bought my boys one as a surprise.


----------



## adam.adbe

Phicinfan said:


> Per Spirit in the same update, WDW is really, really concerned on what happens when Pandora opens.  If it does well, as expected, they fear DHS becomes a ghost town with everything shuttered for all the adds.



I don't understand that.  It adds two rides to a park that many people (arguably wrongly) treat as a half-day park.  Stacked against DHS on a pure attraction/thrill ranking, AK still subjectively lags behind.  And that's to say nothing of Epcot, which despite being my favorite park, is sadly bringing up the rear already.


----------



## adam.adbe

Flyerjab said:


> Didn't WDW1974 allude to the fact that WDW over the next 5 or so years is going to start using up available park space pretty much everywhere?



How to improve MK in one easy step: eliminate all the open areas and landscaping.  That's "the gift of space" of after all.


----------



## jknezek

adam.adbe said:


> I don't understand that.  It adds two rides to a park that many people (arguably wrongly) treat as a half-day park.  Stacked against DHS on a pure attraction/thrill ranking, AK still subjectively lags behind.  And that's to say nothing of Epcot, which despite being my favorite park, is sadly bringing up the rear already.



That may be personally true for you, but it's not true for actual Park attendance at WDW. As of 2014, MK is far and away the leader at 19.3 million, but EPCOT is strongly in second at 14.4 million, with AK and DHS more or less tied for third (10.4 vs 10.3) with AK generally squeaking out a win year after year. But with Pandora opening, and DHS very cut down, I could easily see people who are on 3 or 4 day stays who might have done DHS doing AK instead. That could be a shift from a few hundred thousand to over a million. And DHS with 1 million fewer visitors in a year, is 2800 fewer people per day. That's going to feel like a much emptier park, even with the smaller footprint. More importantly, it's a significant number shifting into AK. Personally, with the size of AK, I think it can handle it, but with only 2 new rides wait times for the few popular attractions will go up.


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> That may be personally true for you, but it's not true for actual Park attendance at WDW. As of 2014, MK is far and away the leader at 19.3 million, but EPCOT is strongly in second at 14.4 million, with AK and DHS more or less tied for third (10.4 vs 10.3) with AK generally squeaking out a win year after year. But with Pandora opening, and DHS very cut down, I could easily see people who are on 3 or 4 day stays who might have done DHS doing AK instead. That could be a shift from a few hundred thousand to over a million. And DHS with 1 million fewer visitors in a year, is 2800 fewer people per day. That's going to feel like a much emptier park, even with the smaller footprint. More importantly, it's a significant number shifting into AK. Personally, with the size of AK, I think it can handle it, but with only 2 new rides wait times for the few popular attractions will go up.



Double-edged sword. It'll be great to see fewer people at DHS (personally, I really do like that park) but that means lines will still form up because they'll cancel shifts or move employees around, lowering capacity.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another look at iCan in Tomorrowland 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...rience-in-the-magic-kingdoms-tomorrowland.htm


----------



## Phicinfan

jknezek said:


> Shouldn't that have been something they thought about a long time ago? And I doubt it will be a ghost town. It still has two of the best thrill rides in the park. It's just a half day or less park right now. Honestly, when we went in Dec we did everything we wanted in about 3 hours using FPs. So we left. I can't believe they are just now realizing this mess of their own making is a problem. And closing TGMR is only going to make it worse, so I'm still pretty skeptical that is happening despite all the chatter.


Well, you are assuming that when they started Pandora, they also had plans in place to look at SWE and TSL and completely revamp DHS.  
Now, to your point, one would assume they had to realize what a struggle keeping attendance up at DHS was going to be with almost half the park torn up to build the two new lands.  I think this is what drove the move of SWE to where it is being built, to speed the process of it up.
As for TGMR, they need something, and quickly to help balance the park once SWE opens.  TGMR is a great time eater, but not always very busy.  A new Mickey driven ride could really help there, as well as TSL being open.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Phicinfan said:


> Well, you are assuming that when they started Pandora, they also had plans in place to look at SWE and TSL and completely revamp DHS.
> Now, to your point, one would assume they had to realize what a struggle keeping attendance up at DHS was going to be with almost half the park torn up to build the two new lands.  I think this is what drove the move of SWE to where it is being built, to speed the process of it up.
> As for TGMR, they need something, and quickly to help balance the park once SWE opens.  TGMR is a great time eater, but not always very busy.  A new Mickey driven ride could really help there, as well as TSL being open.


All things aside though it may have to be the perfect storm to get people to pay the full 1-day price for DHS especially when/if cutting TGMR out before other stuff opens. 

I have spoken in regards to DHS before but I also have Park Hoppers. My opinion is slightly skewed because of that. I can make DHS a complete full day park or I can choose to hop to it for a few hours then hop on to another park. Currently my plans for September are to enjoy DHS one morning hop to another park then on another day enjoy DHS one evening and be in a different park for the morning. Now technically that is a full day there but I do have the flexibility with park hoppers. Again depending on the group traveling paying the full day ticket price may be steep and they may choose to forgo that park entirely. It's really different strokes for different folks as some can entertain themselves completely with the park as is for a full day and not purchase the upgrade for the park hoppers but still.


----------



## jknezek

No. I don't assume that they realized the problem when they started Pandora. I assume they would have realized the problem when they started shutting down DHS for TSL and SWE and realizing they were going to have half a park at a time when they hoped to be drawing crowds to WDW as a whole for an exciting new opening in AK. As for balancing out SWE and TSL, two of the best thrill rides in WDW are on the opposite side of DHS. They are the significant balance for the park. Cutting down another experience in DHS, right now, when the park is marginally a half day experience and already turning people off, is just compounding the current woe, but that doesn't necessarily make it a bad idea even if I'm skeptical. 

You can open TSL and SWE and then move on to TGMR and the DHS experience will be a marginally better one for the next 18 months, though still half a park, but a worse one for the "grand unveiling" Disney seems to be heading toward. I have to believe Disney has already thought about this and, according to the prevailing rumors, shrugged, knowing that DHS is going to be the fourth park by a massive margin when the 2016, and especially 2017 and 2018, attendance numbers come out, regardless of whether TGMR is open or not. But shutting TGMR just makes DHS even crappier than it currently is, so if they fear that a Pandora influx will swamp AK, then they really need to have as much as possible open elsewhere to draw crowds.

They can't have it both ways, and I'm sure they knew that back when they started shutting stuff down. If they close TGMR it's because they have simply written off DHS until TSL and SWE open. And this is where my skepticism meets the road, because from a business point of view it is not a bad idea. DHS will get it's turn in the sun, likely jumping to 12 million or more visitors for a while after 2019, it's just a matter of patience. If I'm Disney, I'd rather have TGMR open before that happens, so therefore I must be ok writing off the attendance for the next 18 months or so.

I just think it is silly assuming that they are now afraid of something that should have been patently obvious two or more years ago.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> No. I don't assume that they realized the problem when they started Pandora. I assume they would have realized the problem when they started shutting down DHS for TSL and SWE and realizing they were going to have half a park at a time when they hoped to be drawing crowds to WDW as a whole for an exciting new opening in AK. As for balancing out SWE and TSL, two of the best thrill rides in WDW are on the opposite side of DHS. They are the significant balance for the park. Cutting down another experience in DHS, right now, when the park is marginally a half day experience and already turning people off, is just compounding the current woe, but that doesn't necessarily make it a bad idea even if I'm skeptical.
> 
> You can open TSL and SWE and then move on to TGMR and the DHS experience will be a marginally better one for the next 18 months, though still half a park, but a worse one for the "grand unveiling" Disney seems to be heading toward. I have to believe Disney has already thought about this and, according to the prevailing rumors, shrugged, knowing that DHS is going to be the fourth park by a massive margin when the 2016, and especially 2017 and 2018, attendance numbers come out, regardless of whether TGMR is open or not. But shutting TGMR just makes DHS even crappier than it currently is, so if they fear that a Pandora influx will swamp AK, then they really need to have as much as possible open elsewhere to draw crowds.
> 
> They can't have it both ways, and I'm sure they knew that back when they started shutting stuff down. If they close TGMR it's because they have simply written off DHS until TSL and SWE open. And this is where my skepticism meets the road, because from a business point of view it is not a bad idea. DHS will get it's turn in the sun, likely jumping to 12 million or more visitors for a while after 2019, it's just a matter of patience. If I'm Disney, I'd rather have TGMR open before that happens, so therefore I must be ok writing off the attendance for the next 18 months or so.
> 
> I just think it is silly assuming that they are now afraid of something that should have been patently obvious two or more years ago.


The Pandora deal was announced in 2011, construction started in 2014. DHS plans have been in the works since around 2012. 

What we really should be doing I think is thanking universal. Them building potter showed Disney they need to do something and not sit on their behind. 

I don't agree with Spirit in that Disney has no idea what to expect with Pandora. Of course they have some idea. They have bookings to look at as well as interest over social media and sites like this. Will Pandora be as big as potter was when it opened? No of course not. Will it boost attendance at AK, no doubt about it. 

As for DHS attendance, that surely has gone down. They always say things will get worse before they get better. If GMR closes this fall like most have said then you'll have roughly 7 months before toy story opens to then regain interest in DHS. It appears that the majority of DHS work will be done by 2020 but who's to say another project might be announced by that point.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another look at iCan in Tomorrowland
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...rience-in-the-magic-kingdoms-tomorrowland.htm



PUSH 2.0?


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> The Pandora deal was announced in 2011, construction started in 2014. DHS plans have been in the works since around 2012.
> 
> What we really should be doing I think is thanking universal. Them building potter showed Disney they need to do something and not sit on their behind.
> 
> I don't agree with Spirit in that Disney has no idea what to expect with Pandora. Of course they have some idea. They have bookings to look at as well as interest over social media and sites like this. Will Pandora be as big as potter was when it opened? No of course not. Will it boost attendance at AK, no doubt about it.
> 
> As for DHS attendance, that surely has gone down. They always say things will get worse before they get better. If GMR closes this fall like most have said then you'll have roughly 7 months before toy story opens to then regain interest in DHS. It appears that the majority of DHS work will be done by 2020 but who's to say another project might be announced by that point.



With Pandora, Rivers of Light, Tiffins/Nomad Lounge, Tree of Life Awakenings, Sunset Safaris and the amount of other nighttime entertainment, I bet that DAK attendance will see an increase of more than another 1 million+/year after this.

DHS studios is strange though as far as attendance.  We have been there several times since all of the construction started and sometimes the park is PACKED with hordes of people that are roaming around with literally nothing to do.  Other times we have notices a drop off in attendance.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the GMR is added to the number of closed attractions after DAK is unleashed to the masses with evening hours.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I still think DHS has plenty to do for people not on these boards. Everyone always forgets about all the shows because most people on these boards have been to the parks so many times they skip the shows. I really don't think DHS is a half day park to most people, and I do think there is enough of a draw to lure most people in for a day. It really isn't that confusing.

If you rarely visit or have never been you have the Beauty and the Beast show, Indiana Jones show, Frozen Sing Along show, Voyage of the Little Mermaid and Disney Jr. That is at least 5 hours right there if you time everything to the most ideal situation. That doesn't even take into consideration characters, rides, eating or nighttime shows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I still think DHS has plenty to do for people not on these boards. Everyone always forgets about all the shows because most people on these boards have been to the parks so many times they skip the shows. I really don't think DHS is a half day park to most people, and I do think there is enough of a draw to lure most people in for a day. It really isn't that confusing.
> 
> If you rarely visit or have never been you have the Beauty and the Beast show, Indiana Jones show, Frozen Sing Along show, Voyage of the Little Mermaid and Disney Jr. That is at least 5 hours right there if you time everything to the most ideal situation. That doesn't even take into consideration characters, rides, eating or nighttime shows.



We only go about once a year and last year spend an entire day at DHS and didn't get to everything we wanted - we do like Star Wars and have younger kids that wanted to meet a number of the Disney Jr characters so I know that adds to things for us but I do think for a lot of guests there is plenty to do there for a day


----------



## jknezek

Not everyone likes the same stuff. My kids had no patience for the shows, despite really liking a lot of Disney Junior characters. Heck, they love Star Wars and barely sat through Making of a Jedi. That's the thing about the Parks, there is something for almost everyone, but unless you want to do pretty much everything at DHS, there isn't enough of one thing or another to make a full day. You can spend days at MK doing everything. Same with EPCOT. And that's the difference. Doing everything at DHS might take a day right now, but most people aren't going to groove on it all, making it a half day park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Not everyone likes the same stuff. My kids had no patience for the shows, despite really liking a lot of Disney Junior characters. Heck, they love Star Wars and barely sat through Making of a Jedi. That's the thing about the Parks, there is something for almost everyone, but unless you want to do pretty much everything at DHS, there isn't enough of one thing or another to make a full day. You can spend days at MK doing everything. Same with EPCOT. And that's the difference. Doing everything at DHS might take a day right now, but most people aren't going to groove on it all, making it a half day park.



I don't disagree with that - though I think you could say the same before all the construction.  There really are only a couple of attractions that are gone and they did add a few more small things.  Now, if the things they got rid of are things that were "must dos" for you and the newly added things you have no interest in, then yes, it could have gone from a full day park to 1/2 day one .... guess I just don't see it as that much different than a few years ago when you compare it to MK or EPCOT


----------



## rteetz

*News

The New “Minnie Mouse Loves Dots” Collection is Now Available at UNIQLO at Disney Springs*


----------



## Flyerjab

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I still think DHS has plenty to do for people not on these boards. Everyone always forgets about all the shows because most people on these boards have been to the parks so many times they skip the shows. I really don't think DHS is a half day park to most people, and I do think there is enough of a draw to lure most people in for a day. It really isn't that confusing.
> 
> If you rarely visit or have never been you have the Beauty and the Beast show, Indiana Jones show, Frozen Sing Along show, Voyage of the Little Mermaid and Disney Jr. That is at least 5 hours right there if you time everything to the most ideal situation. That doesn't even take into consideration characters, rides, eating or nighttime shows.



Good point.

We definitely do not do a lot of the shows as we visit frequently even though we are out of state.  And I have to admit that there has been some many changes at WDW over the past few years now - Disney Springs, FEA, Soarin', DAK nighttime entertainment, Star Wars fireworks, and numerous new places to eat (we are foodies) - that we have been trying the new stuff more while riding some of our favorite rides.  Some trips we will watch the Indiana Jones show, others we will check out BatB or Fantasmic.  We rarely have watched the Little Mermaid show, and even though I am a Star Wars fanatic, I don't frequent the exhibits or watch the stage show.  the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular show at night though is a must do if we are in DHS late.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't disagree with that - though I think you could say the same before all the construction.  There really are only a couple of attractions that are gone and they did add a few more small things.  Now, if the things they got rid of are things that were "must dos" for you and the newly added things you have no interest in, then yes, it could have gone from a full day park to 1/2 day one .... guess I just don't see it as that much different than a few years ago when you compare it to MK or EPCOT




Yeah. I'm not disagreeing. I never spent all that much time in DHS compared to the other three parks. But the backlot was a big time suck, and very cool. That attraction could eat up an hour without the lines. I did like the car stunt show, but I'm not sure my kids would have sat through that any more than they liked Indy. I do miss Streets of America, and the light show, and I think my twins would have loved Honey I Shrunk the Kids this time around. There is probably more, but that's the stuff that comes to mind. It's always been a smaller park for me, but it's gotten really small with the construction. I think what they are doing is a huge improvement overall to DHS, and I can't wait until they are done. But, I think for most people it simply isn't a full day experience right now. Sure you can make it one, but I'm betting most people don't.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> Not everyone likes the same stuff. My kids had no patience for the shows, despite really liking a lot of Disney Junior characters. Heck, they love Star Wars and barely sat through Making of a Jedi. That's the thing about the Parks, there is something for almost everyone, but unless you want to do pretty much everything at DHS, there isn't enough of one thing or another to make a full day. You can spend days at MK doing everything. Same with EPCOT. And that's the difference. Doing everything at DHS might take a day right now, but most people aren't going to groove on it all, making it a half day park.



Making of a Jedi is pretty boring though hahahaha. Said from another huge SW fan.


----------



## saskdw

adam.adbe said:


> I don't understand that.  It adds two rides to a park that many people (arguably wrongly) treat as a half-day park.  Stacked against DHS on a pure attraction/thrill ranking, AK still subjectively lags behind.  And that's to say nothing of Epcot, which despite being my favorite park, is sadly bringing up the rear already.



Our trip this past December we spent 4 days of our 10 day passes at AK and that is before Pandora and ROL were open. We spent a half day at DHS.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't disagree with that - though I think you could say the same before all the construction.  There really are only a couple of attractions that are gone and they did add a few more small things.  Now, if the things they got rid of are things that were "must dos" for you and the newly added things you have no interest in, then yes, it could have gone from a full day park to 1/2 day one .... guess I just don't see it as that much different than a few years ago when you compare it to MK or EPCOT


Not that I'm disagreeing with you because I do agree with your points but the last time I went was nearly 6 years ago and will be 6 years by the time my trip time has come. 

Now my husband and I enjoy Star Wars but no we're not the uber die-hard fans. We go see the movies for sure and we'll go check out the Star Wars offers at DHS because well it's new and sounds sorta interesting but as a different perspective the guests that have longer time periods between their visits should expect change of course but the time devoted to a certain park may be drastically reduced or even eliminated if by the time they make it back to WDW the things they did the last time are gone (or at least some) and new stuff added has no interest in them. That can also depend on finances and what tickets they purchased too. 

*There is a sorta light at the end of the tunnel though at least for me-my upcoming trip will have a LOT of new things to experience between WDW and USO even if I am bummed about some things*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Episode 9 will not continue the trend of a December release instead going back to the May release in 2019. 

Indiana Jones will come out July 10, 2020. 

http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-and-next-indiana-jones-get-release-dates


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Episode 9 will not continue the trend of a December release instead going back to the May release in 2019.
> 
> Indiana Jones will come out July 10, 2020.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-and-next-indiana-jones-get-release-dates


Wonder why the change? To compete with summer blockbusters maybe?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Also announced today, Frozen 2 November, 27th 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Episode 9 will not continue the trend of a December release instead going back to the May release in 2019.
> 
> Indiana Jones will come out July 10, 2020.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-and-next-indiana-jones-get-release-dates



Interesting - so only 17 months between episodes VIII and IX


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Wonder why the change? To compete with summer blockbusters maybe?


Probably. Its interesting considering how successful they have been during the Christmas release.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Probably. Its interesting considering how successful they have been during the Christmas release.


Yeah that's why I wondering. I liked seeing them during the Christmas season personally.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Probably. Its interesting considering how successful they have been during the Christmas release.



Maybe they are moving Star Wars debuts to the summer for a few years since apparently the Avatar sequels are coming out in December of 2020 and 2021 (as well as 2024 and 2025).  I am grasping at straws here of course but maybe avoiding a head to head with Cameron since they are now partnering with him on the Pandora expansion.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Maybe they are moving Star Wars debuts to the summer for a few years since apparently the Avatar sequels are coming out in December of 2020 and 2021 (as well as 2024 and 2025).  I am grasping at straws here of course but maybe avoiding a head to head with Cameron since they are now partnering with him on the Pandora expansion.


That wouldn't make sense for 2019 though.


----------



## rteetz

I started a thread with an entire listing of the upcoming Disney films.


----------



## Madteaparty001

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - so only 17 months between episodes VIII and IX



I have to imagine they will move out IX when they know what date they want.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> That wouldn't make sense for 2019 though.



Thus my grasping at straws comment. 

I was just thinking that maybe that is their way of getting out of the Christmas cycle for Star Wars movie debuts.


----------



## wnwardii

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Wonder why the change? To compete with summer blockbusters maybe?



Are we forgetting that Star Wars Land should be opening in both Disneyland and Disney Hollywood Studios in 2019?  So maybe they are wanting to coincide the release of the movie with Star Wars Land opening at Disneyland (or possibly DHS).  Given how far more along Star Wars Land is at Disneyland, my guess is to tie the grand opening with the movie.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Are we forgetting that Star Wars Land should be opening in both Disneyland and Disney Hollywood Studios in 2019?  So maybe they are wanting to coincide the release of the movie with Star Wars Land opening at Disneyland (or possibly DHS).  Given how far more along Star Wars Land is at Disneyland, my guess is to tie the grand opening with the movie.


Usually it works the other way around. This movie will be much bigger than SWL in terms of people it encompasses. Tying it to the opening of a theme park land that is only in the US really doesn't have much added benefit.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Usually it works the other way around. This movie will be much bigger than SWL in terms of people it encompasses. Tying it to the opening of a theme park land that is only in the US really doesn't have much added benefit.



Very valid points.  I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## DizFanFamily

Flyerjab said:


> Maybe they are moving Star Wars debuts to the summer for a few years since apparently the Avatar sequels are coming out in December of 2020 and 2021 (as well as 2024 and 2025).  I am grasping at straws here of course but maybe avoiding a head to head with Cameron since they are now partnering with him on the Pandora expansion.



Or perhaps they want to time the release with the opening of SWL?
Edit:  Ack - i replied before i read the whole thread.  wnwardii beat me to it.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Episode 9 will not continue the trend of a December release instead going back to the May release in 2019.
> 
> Indiana Jones will come out July 10, 2020.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-and-next-indiana-jones-get-release-dates



Isn't there supposed to be an Avengers movie coming out in May 2019? Unless that gets moved, too.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an Avengers movie coming out in May 2019? Unless that gets moved, too.


I've got the full list in another thread.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Probably. Its interesting considering how successful they have been during the Christmas release.



I'm perfectly fine with this, they're just going back to their roots. If I think of SW movie release date I think May, not Christmas.


----------



## Irish_Mike

In related Disney movie news, Seth Rogen and Billy Eichner are in talks to voice the characters of Timon and Pumbaa in the upcoming live action Lion King

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...-billy-eichner-talks-voice-timon-pumba-997310


----------



## PxyShan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm perfectly fine with this, they're just going back to their roots. If I think of SW movie release date I think May, not Christmas.


Same for me, makes total sense, regardless what else they may be planning for SWL or other franchises.  
Personal Fun Fact: Return of the Jedi came out the day I was born - May 25, 1983.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Also announced today, Frozen 2 November, 27th 2019.



there goes my Frozen 2 suprise summer release theory.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm perfectly fine with this, they're just going back to their roots. If I think of SW movie release date I think May, not Christmas.


That is true but there seems to be a ton of stuff that comes out in the summertime nowadays it's hard to find that time to see them all and I looked forward to the Christmas season releases.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

*News*

http://www.chipandco.com/details-emerge-banshee-connect-experience-pandora-world-avatar-266688/

Looks like Disney is following along with Universal's 'get selected by merchandise/wand' experience.

Who doesn't want to be specifically chosen by merchandise?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Irish_Mike said:


> In related Disney movie news, Seth Rogen and Billy Eichner are in talks to voice the characters of Timon and Pumbaa in the upcoming live action Lion King
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...-billy-eichner-talks-voice-timon-pumba-997310



Ugh. I like Seth Rogen a lot, but not for kid movies.


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh. I like Seth Rogen a lot, but not for kid movies.



Agreed. After the career choice that was Sausage Party, I'm struggling to see him as a good choice for a children/family oriented film.


----------



## MissGina5

Irish_Mike said:


> Agreed. After the career choice that was Sausage Party, I'm struggling to see him as a good choice for a children/family oriented film.


I just feel like its two different worlds. Kids arent going to go see sausage party just because he plays Pumbaa you know? Just like I can appreciate Seth Rogen Films I can appreciate Disney films. 2 different fruits if you ask me.


----------



## Capang

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.chipandco.com/details-emerge-banshee-connect-experience-pandora-world-avatar-266688/
> 
> Looks like Disney is following along with Universal's 'get selected by merchandise/wand' experience.
> 
> Who doesn't want to be specifically chosen by merchandise?


Oh good lord. How much for these? $100 at least? I'm suck a sucker I bet I bring one home in June.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> I just feel like its two different worlds. Kids arent going to go see sausage party just because he plays Pumbaa you know? Just like I can appreciate Seth Rogen Films I can appreciate Disney films. 2 different fruits if you ask me.



My dislike of Seth Rogen possibly playing Pumba is just personal preference. 

For example, I have a hard time hearing Josh Gad's voice and thinking anything else besides Olaf. That doesn't mean everyone else feels this way. His voice is just so distinctive and I'm afraid I can't separate his voice from the Olaf character.

It is kind of the same way for me with Seth Rogen. Not that I identify his voice with a particular character, he just always plays characters who smoke and swear and act a particular way. Which is fine, I've said I do enjoy his movies. Personally, I'll just be picturing Pumba as a guy whose high all the time and will be listening for any double innuendo jokes.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> Oh good lord. How much for these? $100 at least? I'm suck a sucker I bet I bring one home in June.


I already want it.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My dislike of Seth Rogen possibly playing Pumba is just personal preference.
> 
> For example, I have a hard time hearing Josh Gad's voice and thinking anything else besides Olaf. That doesn't mean everyone else feels this way. His voice is just so distinctive and I'm afraid I can't separate his voice from the Olaf character.
> 
> It is kind of the same way for me with Seth Rogen. Not that I identify his voice with a particular character, he just always plays characters who smoke and swear and act a particular way. Which is fine, I've said I do enjoy his movies. Personally, I'll just be picturing Pumba as a guy whose high all the time and will be listening for any double innuendo jokes.



That's fair. Personal preference and all


----------



## circus4u

Interesting and fun read:
'Frozen': Why kids can't 'Let It Go'
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/25/health/frozen-let-it-go/index.html


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Episode 9 will not continue the trend of a December release instead going back to the May release in 2019.
> 
> Indiana Jones will come out July 10, 2020.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-and-next-indiana-jones-get-release-dates



They're going to have SW overlap with Avengers 4?


----------



## jknezek

ejgonz2 said:


> They're going to have SW overlap with Avengers 4?


Seems unlikely doesn't it? Lot of time before that schedule is set in stone.


----------



## ejgonz2

jknezek said:


> Seems unlikely doesn't it? Lot of time before that schedule is set in stone.



I hadn't realized the same is happening with Han Solo and Avengers IW


----------



## dclpluto

jknezek said:


> Seems unlikely doesn't it? Lot of time before that schedule is set in stone.



Looks like a three week difference if I'm looking at it right . Three weeks difference is fine. Look at guardian of the galaxy and potc in may.  it's a three week difference and it's set in stone.


----------



## Irish_Mike

dclpluto said:


> Looks like a three week difference if I'm looking at it right . Three weeks difference is fine. Look at guardian of the galaxy and potc in may.  it's a three week difference and it's set in stone.



Although POTC is still a large franchise, it's a good size smaller in comparison to what Star Wars rakes in - the last POTC film grossed ~$241 million domestically, while Star Wars VII grossed ~$936 million.

Similarly, the Avengers film have crossed anywhere from $459 million for Ultron, to $623 million for the first. Although still several years away, you can also assume that the final "Avengers" film will gross similar numbers. Guardians made ~353

Basically, Pirates and Guardians are going to make a ton of money - but likely won't hit Star Wars/Avengers numbers this cycle, and Disney might be wise to separate these "trilogy ending" films


----------



## dclpluto

Irish_Mike said:


> Although POTC is still a large franchise, it's a good size smaller in comparison to what Star Wars rakes in - the last POTC film grossed ~$241 million domestically, while Star Wars VII grossed ~$936 million.
> 
> Similarly, the Avengers film have crossed anywhere from $459 million for Ultron, to $623 million for the first. Although still several years away, you can also assume that the final "Avengers" film will gross similar numbers. Guardians made ~353
> 
> Basically, Pirates and Guardians are going to make a ton of money - but likely won't hit Star Wars/Avengers numbers this cycle, and Disney might be wise to separate these "trilogy ending" films



Three weeks is good. Only time will tell


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

The newest Pirates movie will have it's worldwide premiere in the Walt Disney Grand Theatre at Disneytown (Shanghai Disneyland) on May 11 - marking the first time a Hollywood movie premieres in mainland China.

http://deadline.com/2017/04/pirates...d-premiere-shanghai-disney-resort-1202077642/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw this posted about a discounted quick service dining card for people who book packages at Swolphin/good neighbor hotels/etc.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ou-book-a-walt-disney-world-vacation-package/

Obviously not huge savings but interesting that it is a way for them to push out something to people not staying at "fully" Disney resorts - and also obviously a way to try to get those people to eat more on property


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this posted about a discounted quick service dining card for people who book packages at Swolphin/good neighbor hotels/etc.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ou-book-a-walt-disney-world-vacation-package/
> 
> Obviously not huge savings but interesting that it is a way for them to push out something to people not staying at "fully" Disney resorts - and also obviously a way to try to get those people to eat more on property


Looks like a way for them to try and boost attendance too.


----------



## jknezek

dclpluto said:


> Looks like a three week difference if I'm looking at it right . Three weeks difference is fine. Look at guardian of the galaxy and potc in may.  it's a three week difference and it's set in stone.



Rogue One was #1 at the Box Office for 4 or 5 periods (over the holidays, so not always weeks). Avengers Civil War was #1 for 2 weeks, #2 for 1 week. I guess if those are your comps it makes sense for Avengers to come a couple weeks before Han Solo and the next Avengers after that a few weeks before Episode VIII. But I still think you are cannibalizing the same fans somewhat. Not the die hards, of course, but the people like me that usually wait to see a movie on DVD but occasionally like to see something blow up on the big screen. I'll probably pick one, and it will pretty much be Star Wars both times, whereas I bet I've seen most of the MCU movies in theaters before this.

I guess I'm just somewhat surprised they aren't using July 4th for at least one of these two series.


----------



## rteetz

April 2017 Rumor Round Up 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-april-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN lays off 100+ people. NFL reporter Ed Werder among them with more big names to come. 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-employees-today-including-on-air-talent.html


----------



## MommyinHonduras

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this posted about a discounted quick service dining card for people who book packages at Swolphin/good neighbor hotels/etc.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ou-book-a-walt-disney-world-vacation-package/
> 
> Obviously not huge savings but interesting that it is a way for them to push out something to people not staying at "fully" Disney resorts - and also obviously a way to try to get those people to eat more on property



Interesting, how does one book a package with with a good neighbor hotel? Wonder if you can book the hotel online and call and add this offer?  Hmmm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Hollywood Studios update

http://micechat.com/159179-dateline-disney-world-star-wars-land-going-vertical-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN lays off 100+ people. NFL reporter Ed Werder among them with more big names to come.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-employees-today-including-on-air-talent.html



seems like they are letting are the talent go. Soon it will just be beautiful ladies on air for espn.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to WDWMagic, get ready for a new restaurant to be announced in the next few days for Disney Springs West Side. It is a replacement.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> April 2017 Rumor Round Up
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-april-2017/



_"The Great Movie Ride could close as early as mid August to start the construction for the new Mickey Mouse themed attraction. This attraction would open in *fall 2019* according to WDWMagic posters."_

A 2 year long build? That sounds like a significant ride, if that's true.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> _"The Great Movie Ride could close as early as mid August to start the construction for the new Mickey Mouse themed attraction. This attraction would open in *fall 2019* according to WDWMagic posters."_
> 
> A 2 year long build? That sounds like a significant ride, if that's true.


Yes it would be a trackless system similar to ratatouille.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Cars 3 - Official US Trailer. It looks better than I thought it was going to be! So excited for it!


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to WDWMagic, get ready for a new restaurant to be announced in the next few days for Disney Springs West Side. It is a replacement.



Any news on what they're replacing? Hoping it's not Wolfgang Puck!


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Any news on what they're replacing? Hoping it's not Wolfgang Puck!


Bongos is the leading speculation.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

STLstone said:


> _"The Great Movie Ride could close as early as mid August to start the construction for the new Mickey Mouse themed attraction. This attraction would open in *fall 2019* according to WDWMagic posters."_
> 
> A 2 year long build? That sounds like a significant ride, if that's true.



I guess I'll had to add this to our plans of must see on this trip in June....sad to see a classic ride go but excited for something new


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

The lineup for the 2017 D23 Expo has been unveiled.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/d23-e...-pixar-star-wars-marvel-disney-parks-resorts/



> The* Disney Legends Awards Ceremony *will take place at 10 a.m. Friday, July 14. The ceremony, hosted by Disney Chairman and CEO Bob Iger, will once again honor those visionaries and artists who have made significant contributions to the Disney legacy. This year’s recipients are: Carrie Fisher, Clyde “Gerry” Geronimi, Manuel Gonzales, Mark Hamill, Wayne Jackson, Stan Lee, Garry Marshall, Julie Taymor, and Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> *The Walt Disney Studios* will present a behind-the-scenes look at its blockbuster collection of upcoming films in two jam-packed Hall D23 sessions. At 2:30 p.m. on Friday, fans will discover what’s on the drawing board for the acclaimed filmmakers at Walt Disney Animation Studios and Pixar Animation Studios. On Saturday at 10:30 a.m., Disney, Marvel, and Lucasfilm showcase the Studios’ exciting slate of live-action films. As always, attendees will be treated to exclusive footage, special guest appearances, and more!
> 
> On Saturday, July 15, at 3 p.m., step into the worlds of magic of *Walt Disney Parks and Resorts* with Chairman Bob Chapek to find out what’s new and what’s next for resorts around the globe.
> 
> To round out the weekend, Disney Legend Alan Menken will perform his exciting new one-man show, *A Whole New World of Alan Menken*. The eight-time Oscar®-winner introduced new generations to musicals through such box office hits as _Beauty and the Beast_, _The Little Mermaid_, _Aladdin_, _Pocahontas_, _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_, _Enchanted_, and _Tangled_, as well as the Broadway shows _Little Shop of Horrors_, _Sister Act_, _Newsies_, and _A Bronx_ _Tale, _as well as the ABC television series _Galavant_. Menken will perform his own music and share entertaining anecdotes about his unrivaled career during the show, which will be performed Sunday, July 16, 2017, at 1:30 p.m. and 5 p.m. in Hall D23 at the Anaheim Convention Center.
> 
> Tickets for D23 Expo 2017 are available for $81 for a one-day adult admission and $59 for children 3–9. Members of D23: The Official Disney Fan Club can purchase tickets for $72 for a one-day adult admission and $53 for children 3–9. Multi-day tickets are also available. For more information on tickets and D23 Expo 2017, visit D23expo.com.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> The lineup for the 2017 D23 Expo has been unveiled.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/d23-e...-pixar-star-wars-marvel-disney-parks-resorts/


I'm not going but looking forward to the parks panel and hopefully someone films that Alan Menken concert.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I'm not going but looking forward to the parks panel and hopefully someone films that Alan Menken concert.



Start saving for 2019. We'll have a "Rumors and News" meetup.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Start saving for 2019. We'll have a "Rumors and News" meetup.


I might take you up on that.

Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I might take you up on that.
> 
> Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?


I am!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am!  Looking forward to it!


So am I!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> So am I!


Looking forward to meeting you @rteetz. The Animal Kingdom night is going to be fun.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I might take you up on that.
> 
> Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?



I'll be in the parks at the same time but I don't think I'll make it there. Wouldn't mind saying hello to some of you folks though!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'll be in the parks at the same time but I don't think I'll make it there. Wouldn't mind saying hello to some of you folks though!


I'll be there May 31-June 2. Quick trip for me.


----------



## rteetz

MonkeyMouse said:


> Maybe get rid of skipper canteen and put in HM eatery.


That wouldn't work. HM isn't themed for adventureland.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I'll be there May 31-June 2. Quick trip for me.



At least you'll get to see some Pandora then!


----------



## writerguyfl

MommyinHonduras said:


> Interesting, how does one book a package with with a good neighbor hotel? Wonder if you can book the hotel online and call and add this offer?  Hmmm



As far as I know, the only way you can book a Good Neighbor hotel package that includes the required tickets is by calling the Disney Reservations Center.  If you try, chances are high that will be a chore.  I used to work there as a Reservations Sales Agent and Trainer.  In the three years I was there, I'd never heard of anyone actually booking a Good Neighbor hotel.  Although the training period for new agents was several weeks long, we only spent a couple of hours teaching how to book these non-Disney properties.

I can't imagine that you'd be able to call to add this special offer because there would be no method for the Cast Member to confirm that you're actually staying at the Good Neighbor property.  In theory, you may be able to purchase them at the hotel upon arrival.  However in practice, I don't see that happening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ewan McGregor to star in Disney's Christopher Robin?

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/ewan-mcgregor-star-disneys-christopher-robin-201608626.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Start saving for 2019. We'll have a "Rumors and News" meetup.



I've actually been toying with that.  We are booked for a cruise for 2018 ... but never to early to plan 2019!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I might take you up on that.
> 
> Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?



I am! ... though pretty sure you already knew that


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am! ... though pretty sure you already knew that


I checkout the 31st, so none for me....  I may see you before that-- I'll be the guy in a disney shirt and hat with a beer.......sunglasses too....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> I checkout the 31st, so none for me....  I may see you before that-- I'll be the guy in a disney shirt and hat with a beer.......sunglasses too....



nice - I'll keep an eye out for you and should I spot someone fitting that description I will shout "Hey Dave!" at him

(I am actually only there from the 31st to the 2nd ... will be at Animal Kingdom on the 31st


----------



## Dsny4fun

Capang said:


> Oh good lord. How much for these? $100 at least? I'm suck a sucker I bet I bring one home in June.


Oh I am absolutely bringing one home in Sept


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Bongos is the leading speculation.


FWIW, this is from All Ears...
http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2017/04/new_italian_restaurant_concept.html


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> FWIW, this is from All Ears...
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2017/04/new_italian_restaurant_concept.html


Its not that. That renovation is separate form this.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Its not that. That renovation is separate form this.


I wondered how they had gotten information so quickly- they are usually days/weeks behind everyone else in posting stuff!


----------



## MissGina5

I know its off topic but I am thrilled to meet anyone going around halloween! If you are message me and let me know! @rteetz lives just a state a way normally so that just blew my mind!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Portobello Refurb isn't just a refurb it's an entire new Italian concept. 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/italian-restaurant-concept-replace-portobello-disney-springs/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> Start saving for 2019. We'll have a "Rumors and News" meetup.



I'll be there  Wish I could make it out for the Dis 20th.... I'll just patiently wait for everyone to make out it to my coast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Johnny Depp played a little visit to POTC in Disneyland today.

https://twitter.com/twiller0/status/857427583444541441


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney fireworks causing more brush fires than usual

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-disney-fireworks-fires-20170425-story.html


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Johnny Depp played a little visit to POTC in Disneyland today.
> 
> https://twitter.com/twiller0/status/857427583444541441


I just want to say how cool it is that he has done that!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Johnny Depp, apparently he is filming something there. 

https://twitter.com/dlifestylers/status/857442291644018688


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More Johnny Depp, apparently he is filming something there.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlifestylers/status/857442291644018688



That's so cool. I guess he's promoting the Pirates film, just like he did with Alice in Wonderland not too long ago at Disneyland.

I can totally hear people saying ''Well, that's the most realistic animatronic Disney has ever created''


----------



## skier_pete

MonkeyMouse said:


> Maybe get rid of skipper canteen and put in HM eatery.



That seems unlikely in the extreme since they literally JUST built Skipper's Canteen.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More Johnny Depp, apparently he is filming something there.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlifestylers/status/857442291644018688



There's a "only in Disneyland" experience! I have to give him credit that he is game for that type of thing. Lots of stars would NEVER do something like that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Johnny Depp played a little visit to POTC in Disneyland today.
> 
> https://twitter.com/twiller0/status/857427583444541441




Saw a video of it on Facebook - not sure if linking here will work, but here is the video url:


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a video of it on Facebook - not sure if linking here will work, but here is the video url:



I saw the video last night when I was browsing facebook laying in bed. It was sooo cool. I would have ridden that ride for hours.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Bongos is the leading speculation.



Good riddance!! That place is awful


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I might take you up on that.
> 
> Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?



Yeah, we'll be there for the entire week!!


----------



## Madonna3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Looking forward to meeting you @rteetz. The Animal Kingdom night is going to be fun.



Uh, when is this? I have tried to keep up with the meet ups on the official thread, but honestly it's so confusing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Uh, when is this? I have tried to keep up with the meet ups on the official thread, but honestly it's so confusing.



Nothing official planned, but in the "un"official thread a few things have been planned - the 31st many of us will be at Animal Kingdom and a few meet ups have been planned and then on the 1st a bunch of us are having lunch at Homecomin' and/or meeting up around the monorail loop for drinks before heading over to the party


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> I might take you up on that.
> 
> Speaking of which anyone here coming to the Dis 20 event?



I'll be there for our usual trip this time of year, but I don't think I'm gonna have time for the DIS stuff


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora merchandise!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## tcufrog

They did a really good job with the Pandora merchandise.  It's really visually appealing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tcufrog said:


> They did a really good job with the Pandora merchandise.  It's really visually appealing.



A lot of them are cool because they are neat designs, you know what they are for, but they are a bit subtle for Disney (doesn't scream "MICKEY MOUSE!!" - so nice alternative when you want a bit of Disney but on the down-low a bit


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nothing official planned, but in the "un"official thread a few things have been planned - the 31st many of us will be at Animal Kingdom and a few meet ups have been planned and then on the 1st a bunch of us are having lunch at Homecomin' and/or meeting up around the monorail loop for drinks before heading over to the party



I'm gonna need a link to this.

Hubby and I were considering La Nouba on the 30th. Anything special going on that evening? We're free the morning/early afternoon.


----------



## rteetz

Note: they used some of the voices of liberty in that choir at the end.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
The tunnels at Disney Springs 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/04/pi-update-visiting-tunnels.html


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora merchandise!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merchandise-for-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/



I want all the things.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> The tunnels at Disney Springs
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/04/pi-update-visiting-tunnels.html



What's going down there, does anyone know?  

Will it just be a pathway to a few restaurants?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I'm gonna need a link to this.
> 
> Hubby and I were considering La Nouba on the 30th. Anything special going on that evening? We're free the morning/early afternoon.



Sorry for taking the thread a bit off topic, but figure this is easiest way:

Link to "un"official party thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/

Link to "un"official party Facebook group (people organizing meals together, carpooling after party, etc.): https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> What's going down there, does anyone know?
> 
> Will it just be a pathway to a few restaurants?


It was supposed to be he Neverland tunnels but now nobody really knows what's happening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That was cool of Johnny Depp. He could use the good press.

Honestly surprised he didn't do this in Shanghai instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Note: they used some of the voices of liberty in that choir at the end.



I think they nailed it with this song ... and it is making it much easier for me to deal with Wishes going away


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That was cool of Johnny Depp. He could use the good press.
> 
> Honestly surprised he didn't do this in Shanghai instead.


DL is much closer.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they nailed it with this song ... and it is making it much easier for me to deal with Wishes going away


Yes, I think we heard part of the finale in that video and it sounds great.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Dining packages for Pixar Live at DHS

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/music-of-pixar-live-dining-package/


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry for taking the thread a bit off topic, but figure this is easiest way:
> 
> Link to "un"official party thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/
> 
> Link to "un"official party Facebook group (people organizing meals together, carpooling after party, etc.): https://www.facebook.com/groups/441752162840820/


Thanks. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dining packages for Pixar Live at DHS
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/music-of-pixar-live-dining-package/



This seems overpriced for a temporary summer show, especially when you consider that add Fantasmic to the package for only $5 more.


----------



## jknezek

This came across my Bloomberg and is kind of fascinating for a Disney-phile. I knew J.R.R. Tolkien didn't care for Walt Disney, but the quotes in here are pretty cutting and funny. Especially the Anglo superiority over American culture.

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/tolkien-cs-lewis-disney-snow-white-narnia-hobbit-dwarves


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Note: they used some of the voices of liberty in that choir at the end.



I definitely recognized a lot of the Voices of Liberty singers. It looks like they also used singers from several music groups around WDW property. I recognized people from a couple (America Music Machine, Dapper Dans, etc.)


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dining packages for Pixar Live at DHS
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/music-of-pixar-live-dining-package/


It looks like pricing is very similar to Fantasmic if I remember correctly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> This came across my Bloomberg and is kind of fascinating for a Disney-phile. I knew J.R.R. Tolkien didn't care for Walt Disney, but the quotes in here are pretty cutting and funny. Especially the Anglo superiority over American culture.
> 
> http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/tolkien-cs-lewis-disney-snow-white-narnia-hobbit-dwarves



Of course I am looking at it with Disney-colored glasses, but also comes off a bit jealous that Disney figured out how to make money and fame off it

I mean, Snow White had a group of small individuals who had some humorous tenancies but in the end pull it together to save the day ....

... and The Hobbit had a group of small individuals who had some humorous tenancies but in the end pull it together to save the day

Totally different, right?


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Of course I am looking at it with Disney-colored glasses, but also comes off a bit jealous that Disney figured out how to make money and fame off it
> 
> I mean, Snow White had a group of small individuals who had some humorous tenancies but in the end pull it together to save the day ....
> 
> ... and The Hobbit had a group of small individuals who had some humorous tenancies but in the end pull it together to save the day
> 
> Totally different, right?




I think it's more what you see in the quotes. Tolkein and C.S. Lewis were writing sophisticated novels, a historical "classy" form of entertainment. They were highly educated and respected among the cognoscenti of the day. Both were professors as well. Walt Disney was using a "low brow" form of entertainment, he wasn't highly educated by their point of view, and was essentially entertaining for the great unwashed masses. The dwarves, and especially elves, and other literary creations in Tolkein and Lewis are noble beings, not slapstick characters as the 7 Dwarves and other Disney characters primarily were. I think the comment about using Jazz music, a purely American and, at the time, very frowned upon musical genre, instead of classic compositions also rankled people like Tolkein and Lewis. They were simply coming at this from very different backgrounds and using different means. Tolkein and Lewis, and in fact P.L. Travers and others of a literary persuasion were not going to be enamored with Walt's vulgar methods and background. Classism was, and remains though to an infinitely lesser degree than pre-WWII, a huge issue in British society. Walt was coming from the bottom, Tolkein and Lewis were looking down from the top.


----------



## eXo

Crap, YOU guys are going to be at Disney when I'm there?  Ugh. Bad enough I have to deal with Pandora crowds... now DIS'ers as well. Ugh! /s


----------



## wnwardii

eXo said:


> Crap, YOU guys are going to be at Disney when I'm there? Ugh. Bad enough I have to deal with Pandora crowds... now DIS'ers as well. Ugh!



As similar to talking about Grad night at DCA on the DL show this past Sunday night - all of us DIS'ers will walk through the parks arm-in-arm singing at the top of our lungs and block all of the pathways.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dining packages for Pixar Live at DHS
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/music-of-pixar-live-dining-package/



Oh man this worries me a little. We have fantasmic dinning at 5...and want to see the 6:45 show...so hopefully this does not make the arena too busy!


----------



## eXo

Make sure you all wear red shirts, so you can tell who is in the group


----------



## eXo

wnwardii said:


> As similar to talking about Grad night at DCA on the DL show this past Sunday night - all of us DIS'ers will walk through the parks arm-in-arm singing at the top of our lungs and block all of the pathways.



Wait, so DIS'ers are Brazillian?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

eXo said:


> Wait, so DIS'ers are Brazillian?


Not cool.

Also, those tunnels are a still a mystery to me.


----------



## Madonna3

WDW News Today Twitter Account shows Temp Market set up in Martinique in preparation for shut down of food court. They used a converted guest room!! Looks kinda crappy.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nothing official planned, but in the "un"official thread a few things have been planned - the 31st many of us will be at Animal Kingdom and a few meet ups have been planned and then on the 1st a bunch of us are having lunch at Homecomin' and/or meeting up around the monorail loop for drinks before heading over to the party


I wanna do the meet up on the 31st and the preparty at Sam's on the 1st.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> WDW News Today Twitter Account shows Temp Market set up in Martinique in preparation for shut down of food court. They used a converted guest room!! Looks kinda crappy.



I don't know why I'm laughing so hard at that picture.  I'm imagining waiting in line to buy a muffin and hearing the toilet flush.


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> I don't know why I'm laughing so hard at that picture.  I'm imagining waiting in line to buy a muffin and hearing the toilet flush.


omg right?! That's what I was thinking. Or what if you're in the room next door having relationals and hear people slam the fridge door?


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> WDW News Today Twitter Account shows Temp Market set up in Martinique in preparation for shut down of food court. They used a converted guest room!! Looks kinda crappy.


That's just one of the temporary locations.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> That's just one of the temporary locations.



Yeah, but there's going to be more like them. Every village is getting 1-2 of these in GUEST ROOMS.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Yeah, but there's going to be more like them. Every village is getting 1-2 of these in GUEST ROOMS.


It's going to be an interesting year at CBR...


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> I don't know why I'm laughing so hard at that picture.  I'm imagining waiting in line to buy a muffin and hearing the toilet flush.



$100 to the first person to successfully use the bathroom in the new "market"


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> It's going to be an interesting year at CBR...



I will be part of this mess in 30 days. I'm actually kind of excited about it.


----------



## awilliams4

Don't know if this was posted...or should be posted here: http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/27/travel/johnny-depp-disneyland-surprise-trnd/index.html


----------



## rteetz

awilliams4 said:


> Don't know if this was posted...or should be posted here: http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/27/travel/johnny-depp-disneyland-surprise-trnd/index.html


Yep, several video of it have been posted. Very cool experience.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Portobello Refurb isn't just a refurb it's an entire new Italian concept.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/04/italian-restaurant-concept-replace-portobello-disney-springs/


I wish they had been up front about that sooner. When they announced the closing, I don't remember seeing it was permanent. I would have gone one last time.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> WDW News Today Twitter Account shows Temp Market set up in Martinique in preparation for shut down of food court. They used a converted guest room!!* Looks kinda crappy*.



Appropriate for CBR.... ZING!


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> $100 to the first person to successfully use the bathroom in the new "market"



Or go at night in pajamas and tell people to hurry up because you are ready to go to bed.


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> Or go at night in pajamas and tell people to hurry up because you are ready to go to bed.



hahahah, don't do that to me. I literally LOL'd while I was on the phone doing a peer review with an insurance company.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrowland Skyline Lounge fireworks viewing coming to Disneyland 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/disne...land-skyline-lounge-fireworks-viewing-summer/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> WDW News Today Twitter Account shows Temp Market set up in Martinique in preparation for shut down of food court. They used a converted guest room!! *Looks kinda crappy*.





Madonna3 said:


> $100 to the first person to successfully *use the bathroom* in the new "market"



I see what you did there


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see what you did there


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here is a list of those rooms and locations for the temporary markets at CBR

"Island Market" Soft Openings at Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## writerguyfl

Irish_Mike said:


> This seems overpriced for a temporary summer show, especially when you consider that add Fantasmic to the package for only $5 more.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks like pricing is very similar to Fantasmic if I remember correctly.



Prices for the Fantasmic! and The Music of Pixar Live! dining packages are identical.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Nemo and Friends Sea Rider attraction at Tokyo Disney Sea:


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Nemo and Friends Sea Rider attraction at Tokyo Disney Sea:


It soft opened yesterday but no video of it is out yet.


----------



## dclpluto

Irish_Mike said:


> This seems overpriced for a temporary summer show, especially when you consider that add Fantasmic to the package for only $5 more.



Like you said it's temporary. So lots of people are going to make sure they are going to be able to see it. Fantasmic probably been around for 15 years and has no plans in shutting down anytime soon as far as I know.

Update google search saids that fantasmic started oct 15  1998.


----------



## pepperandchips

For anyone who is a Tables in Wonderland member (or prospective member), I received an email today that the 2017 Epcot Food and Wine Festival Tables in Wonderland preview event will be held July 15, 2017. You must be a Tables in Wonderland member to make the reservation. Price has not been announced, last year was $142.69.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mr. Incredible to temporarily meet in Tomorrowland

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/04/photos-new-entertainment-offerings.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the progress of Star Wars land over the last year at DL.

http://micechat.com/159333-star-wars-land-news-year-one/


----------



## Irish_Mike

In the category of "Things I never thought I'd see at a Disney park", Disneyland Paris has announced it will be hosting an EDM festival this summer.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/04/disneyland-paris-will-host-edm-festival-summer/


----------



## Irish_Mike

A preview of the Happily Ever After theme song with the recording artists:


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> A preview of the Happily Ever After theme song with the recording artists:


Not to burst your bubble but that was posted yesterday  

Anyways it's worth posting again since I really am liking this new song show. They even use several other Disney singers in the choir like the voices of liberty.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Special Offers Available at Epcot for Dapper Day on April 30*


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> Probably. Its interesting considering how successful they have been during the Christmas release.



Iger's contract is up July 2019...if EPIX came out in December 2019 then it would be under someone else's watch.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> Iger's contract is up July 2019...if EPIX came out in December 2019 then it would be under someone else's watch.


Possibly but they aren't going to release a major Marvel film and EPIX together so one will have to move. By July 2019 a lot of the work on the film will be done anyways, I think will be all post production. So still kind of under Iger's watch.


----------



## wareagle57

Irish_Mike said:


> In the category of "Things I never thought I'd see at a Disney park", Disneyland Paris has announced it will be hosting an EDM festival this summer.
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/04/disneyland-paris-will-host-edm-festival-summer/



I would love to see that come to Florida. Maybe not an entire festival but a one night hard ticket event. You wouldn't even have to close the park  early. Start it at 10 or 11. I'd put it in Tomorrowland and leave Peoplemover, Astro Orbiter and Space up and running. It would be so trippy.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Not to burst your bubble but that was posted yesterday
> 
> Anyways it's worth posting again since I really am liking this new song show. They even use several other Disney singers in the choir like the voices of liberty.



Yeah, I totally realized that after I posted it. No regrets


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I would love to see that come to Florida. Maybe not an entire festival but a one night hard ticket event. You wouldn't even have to close the park  early. Start it at 10 or 11. I'd put it in Tomorrowland and leave Peoplemover, Astro Orbiter and Space up and running. It would be so trippy.



If trippy - gotta have Winnie the Pooh open too


----------



## crazy4wdw

Two new magic band colors are coming - black & teal. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-colors-unveiled-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Two new magic band colors are coming - black & teal.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-colors-unveiled-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


Surprised they didn't mentioned the white one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Two new magic band colors are coming - black & teal.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-colors-unveiled-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


I want the Star Wars one!!!


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> If trippy - gotta have Winnie the Pooh open too



True! Haunted Mansion and Splash would probably make for an interesting trip as well.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Mickey Celebration Cakes to be offered at all WDW Table Service restaurants starting May 17, either by adding it to reservation in advance or by same day request (If available)

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/new-mickey-mouse-celebration-cakes-coming-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MommaBerd

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Celebration Cakes to be offered at all WDW Table Service restaurants starting May 17, either by adding it to reservation in advance or by same day request (If available)
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/new-mickey-mouse-celebration-cakes-coming-walt-disney-world/



Those are so generic and boring...


----------



## Irish_Mike

MommaBerd said:


> Those are so generic and boring...



I think they're _okay_ for a dinner add on, but they're certainly nothing I'd want available for a room surprise or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Celebration Cakes to be offered at all WDW Table Service restaurants starting May 17, either by adding it to reservation in advance or by same day request (If available)
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/new-mickey-mouse-celebration-cakes-coming-walt-disney-world/



They are pretty cute - and not too bad for $35 ... I know a lot of the other cakes people get done custom, while more creative, are a lot more expensive


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> They are pretty cute - and not too bad for $35 ... I know a lot of the other cakes people get done custom, while more creative, are a lot more expensive



Agreed, I see them being popular for a kid's (or kid's at heart) birthday. Gives the whole family a dessert to share, without blowing the budget on something grand.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Two new magic band colors are coming - black & teal.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-colors-unveiled-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


 I'd love to select a solid blue one from my upcoming trip but it'd be great if they released a teal solid one because I would probably pick that one instead.


----------



## crazy4wdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I want the Star Wars one!!!


Yes, me too!  The "Elsa" band and "Grumpy" band are already on sale @ disney store.  The Star Wars band goes on sale with the premiere of Galactic Nights. I'll have to keep a close eye to purchase this one.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> They are pretty cute - and not too bad for $35 ... I know a lot of the other cakes people get done custom, while more creative, are a lot more expensive


I got a generic Mickey celebration cake for my grandmas birthday and that was $65-75 I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just saw Corey (from the DIS/DISunplugged) post on Twitter his media sneak peak pass for Pandora - he is going today.  Wonder how much they can share though


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw Corey (from the DIS/DISunplugged) post on Twitter his media sneak peak pass for Pandora - he is going today.  Wonder how much they can share though



Some other outlets are live-tweeting the sneak peak today, so I'd say attendees can share a lot. Just a matter of if he wants to share it with us or save it for later.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News*

Driverless shuttles in WDW 

http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-disney-shuttles-20170428-story.html


----------



## amalone1013

*sees temporary market picture at CBR*

Off to cancel Fall discount CBR room I grabbed the other day...   If it was just me, I wouldn't care so much because I'm probably going to get things to have in the room in the mornings, but I'm trying to book a room for my grandpa and I'm trying to make things easy for him.


----------



## BigRed98

The pictures of pandora r just wow. Craig and Corey's must like flight of passage!!!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Here's some more pictures from Corey/Craig's time in Avatarland. Putting them in spoilers so it doesn't just flood the thread with pictures:



Spoiler























(Cue for Na'vi Boat)








Flight of Passage queue





Flight of Passage Ride Vehicle




The Canteen




The Canteen (Exterior)



More images and thoughts are still going up on their Twitter, but I gotta say that this definitely turned my opinion from "Eh" into a must do in the fall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Another Tweet from Craig


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'll be at Pandora in one month from today!!! These pictures are making me so excited!!!


----------



## rteetz

Sorry I haven't checked in here but I am updating the Official Pandora thread as fast as I can. Check over there for photos and videos of everything Pandora. I must say this land is going to be one of the best things Disney has ever done.


----------



## Roxyfire

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'll be at Pandora in one month from today!!! These pictures are making me so excited!!!



I'm trying to avoid the pictures and the temptation is pretty strong right now, lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Roxyfire said:


> I'm trying to avoid the pictures and the temptation is pretty strong right now, lol


The "temptation" is strong with this one.


----------



## pepperandchips

In case anyone was having a hard time locating the Pandora thread (like me): 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/

Thanks @rteetz for the updates!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Rock has posted on Instagram that in collaboration with Imagineering and the new Jungle Cruise movie, all of the Jungle Cruise attractions across the World will get re-imagined.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
AK bus stop expansion


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Rock has posted on Instagram that in collaboration with Imagineering and the new Jungle Cruise movie, all of the Jungle Cruise attractions across the World will get re-imagined.



I feel like this is gonna cause some drama!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I feel like this is gonna cause some drama!



what?  messing with a classic attraction that Walt was directly involved with the original with - at least partly due to the role of a former professional wrestler?   Nah, no controversy there


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in here but I am updating the Official Pandora thread as fast as I can. Check over there for photos and videos of everything Pandora. I must say this land is going to be one of the best things Disney has ever done.



It actually has me considering paying Disney prices. Looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> I feel like this is gonna cause some drama!


Wonder what the time frame would be...I'd be ok with it as long as it isn't down for refurb during MY dates...LOL


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Rock has posted on Instagram that in collaboration with Imagineering and the new Jungle Cruise movie, all of the Jungle Cruise attractions across the World will get re-imagined.


Um...No! No!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!! That is all.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## CJK

Trying.....to....resist......looking at Pandora video and pictures! We're going to the AP sneak peek, but I don't know how I can wait until then!!!!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New parking lot trams are officially being phased into use at WDW.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nothing official planned, but in the "un"official thread a few things have been planned - the 31st many of us will be at Animal Kingdom and a few meet ups have been planned and then on the 1st a bunch of us are having lunch at Homecomin' and/or meeting up around the monorail loop for drinks before heading over to the party



Agh!  This makes me to sad!  Going on June 22. The party sounds so fun.  If I wasn't going on the 22nd, would totally go.


----------



## linzbear

2 weeks until I'm in Pandora.  Not looking!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> what?  messing with a classic attraction that Walt was directly involved with the original with - at least partly due to the role of a former professional wrestler?   Nah, no controversy there



So silly of me! People love and embrace change, especially when it comes to a master of the craft like The Rock


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Rock has posted on Instagram that in collaboration with Imagineering and the new Jungle Cruise movie, all of the Jungle Cruise attractions across the World will get re-imagined.


No! We just had a hilarious guide at DLR! Hope they don't remove the silly joke format!


----------



## twebber55

linzbear said:


> 2 weeks until I'm in Pandora.  Not looking!


me too
i looked at pics but wont watch videos of rides or queues
my AP day is May 13th at 6:00


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> No! We just had a hilarious guide at DLR! Hope they don't remove the silly joke format!



Maybe I am just an optimist but I really can't see them abandoning the puns and stuff.  I am hoping his is more of a "refresh" (new animatronics, etc) and not a totally different ride


----------



## Fantasia79

Get rid of the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Get rid of the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher.


With out the puns that ride is basically nothing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> Get rid of the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher.


 Can I ask what being a high school teacher has to do with the puns? 

Not being snarky just honestly curious.


----------



## bbmassey

Fantasia79 said:


> Get rid of the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher.



Keep the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher and 2nd grade teacher.


----------



## Fantasia79

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Can I ask what being a high school teacher has to do with the puns?
> 
> Not being snarky just honestly curious.



You get a lot of them everyday.  Many. Very many.

1. Freshman, 2. every staff meeting or email (which are also apparently required by law to include a YouTube video, or a sports reference), 3. faculty who have been evaluated as "not having a sense of humor." Maybe it's not just high school teachers, but I feel like I'm getting pitched the "jump to conclusions mat" on the daily.


----------



## Fantasia79

bbmassey said:


> Keep the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher and 2nd grade teacher.



Ha!  Glad you like 'em

Side note: HS & 2nd grade?  Wow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> You get a lot of them everyday.  Many. Very many.
> 
> 1. Freshman, 2. every staff meeting or email (which are also apparently required by law to include a YouTube video, or a sports reference), 3. faculty who have been evaluated as "not having a sense of humor." Maybe it's not just high school teachers, but I feel like I'm getting pitched the "jump to conclusions mat" on the daily.



Ugh, I hate the team wide e-mails that contain something "funny"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> You get a lot of them everyday.  Many. Very many.
> 
> 1. Freshman, 2. every staff meeting or email (which are also apparently required by law to include a YouTube video, or a sports reference), 3. faculty who have been evaluated as "not having a sense of humor." Maybe it's not just high school teachers, but I feel like I'm getting pitched the "jump to conclusions mat" on the daily.


Ah I see. But I honestly fail to understand how _that_ pertains to a ride at a theme park that you can choose not to go on. Like rteez said without them it's not much of a ride. 

I mean I get it that the puns can seem corny for sure but it's part of the actual attraction to be that way thus the concern if those puns are removed. Remindes me of Jaws and how they had a certain way the people "steering" the boat did the ride because without that way it just wouldn't have been the same ride.

Obviously to each their own for sure and it's no offense meant.


----------



## Jamie297

SJMajor67 said:


> *News*
> 
> Driverless shuttles in WDW
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-disney-shuttles-20170428-story.html



It would be so cool to go from my resort to EPCOT in driverless shuttle! Unfortunately right now that would be the most futuristic thing about future world.


----------



## Fantasia79

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ah I see. But I honestly fail to understand how _that_ pertains to a ride at a theme park that you can choose not to go on. Like rteez said without them it's not much of a ride.
> 
> I mean I get it that the puns can seem corny for sure but it's part of the actual attraction to be that way thus the concern if those puns are removed. Remindes me of Jaws and how they had a certain way the people "steering" the boat did the ride because without that way it just wouldn't have been the same ride.
> 
> Obviously to each their own for sure and it's no offense meant.



Fine, I take it back.  Jeez.  Sorry for not loving the puns.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> Fine, I take it back.  Jeez.  Sorry for not loving the puns.


Umm.. no need to get defensive towards me . The "sincerely, a high school teacher" part is what I was reacting to...

You don't _have_ to enjoy puns obviously.

Anywho agree to disagree and move on I suppose


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Rock has posted on Instagram that in collaboration with Imagineering and the new Jungle Cruise movie, all of the Jungle Cruise attractions across the World will get re-imagined.



Not looking forward to this. I am looking forward to the movie, but does everything have to change to accommodate Disney marketing? If it's anything more than they did with Capt Jack Sparrow and Pirates, then I am against it. Somedays, I think they went too far with Pirates.


----------



## luisov

As long as they keep the feel and legacy of the original ride, I'm actually ok with a couple of changes just to keep it fresh. I'm talking about a Pirates type of change.

Gotta stay relevant for the new generations.


----------



## jlundeen

luisov said:


> As long as they keep the feel and legacy of the original ride, I'm actually ok with a couple of changes just to keep it fresh. I'm talking about a Pirates type of change.
> 
> Gotta stay relevant for the new generations.


And in reality, there have been some minor changes over the last few years...this one could use some fluffing up...


----------



## wareagle57

Roxyfire said:


> I'm trying to avoid the pictures and the temptation is pretty strong right now, lol



I'm trying to avoid all I can. We are going in 2 months and I don't know if I can resist.

Can someone just tell me if the River ride has a drop, and if any of it is outdoors? And what is the duration of each of the rides, including any pre-show aspects.


----------



## Harry Wallace

wareagle57 said:


> Can someone just tell me if the River ride has a drop, and if any of it is outdoors? And what is the duration of each of the rides, including any pre-show aspects.



There is NO drop of NRJ, it's all one level. It's all indoors (themed to be outside though). FoP is about 5 mins long (actual ride time) and there is an Avatar linking pre-show which is very interactive, not sure about NRJ.


----------



## twebber55

NRJ 5 minutes


----------



## luisov

A bit short for a boat ride, if you ask me. But hey, it looks like a very well themed dark ride.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> A bit short for a boat ride, if you ask me. But hey, it looks like a very well themed dark ride.


Same length as Frozen.


----------



## Fantasia79

*Rumor/wishful thinking*

http://www.disneydining.com/walt-di...add-4th-mountain-attraction-to-magic-kingdom/

Seems far fetched


----------



## Ai12gani

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor/wishful thinking*
> 
> http://www.disneydining.com/walt-di...add-4th-mountain-attraction-to-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Seems far fetched



Somebody correct me it I am wrong but I believe both Martian and Spirit have shot down this rumor.


----------



## rteetz

Ai12gani said:


> Somebody correct me it I am wrong but I believe both Martian and Spirit have shot down this rumor.


Correct.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Same length as Frozen.



Considering how short Maelstrom was, Frozen was quite an accomplishment. It's still a good lenght for a dark ride, it's just that boat rides are usually really long.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Considering how short Maelstrom was, Frozen was quite an accomplishment. It's still a good lenght for a dark ride, it's just that boat rides are usually really long.


True. I wish it were a bit longer too but that AA is truly incredible.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Sorry I haven't checked in here but I am updating the Official Pandora thread as fast as I can. Check over there for photos and videos of everything Pandora. I must say this land is going to be one of the best things Disney has ever done.



Favorite place (WDW) just keeps getting better. Loving it.


----------



## skier_pete

Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?


Furiously pounding away on MDE trying to change FPs for their next trip...


----------



## mom2rtk

********** said:


> Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?


Eh. I'll see it when we get back. I hope it's spectacular and captures my imagination. But I still haven't seen the movie and can pretty much guarantee I won't even if I love the park addition.

And seriously, 6 years later I sure HOPE it's great. I think all the naysayers hope for a spectacular addition to any park.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> Eh. I'll see it when we get back. I hope it's spectacular and captures my imagination. But I still haven't seen the movie and can pretty much guarantee I won't even if I love the park addition.
> 
> And seriously, 6 years later I sure HOPE it's great. I think all the naysayers hope for a spectacular addition to any park.


The beauty of it is you don't have to like or watch the movie to enjoy the land. The land is set 20 years after the 5th movie (which hasn't happened of course), and the rides have no direct connections to the movies other than that Pandora is in the movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Liberty Square Riverboat closed for Refurbishment August 1-10, 2017.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> The beauty of it is you don't have to like or watch the movie to enjoy the land. The land is set 20 years after the 5th movie (which hasn't happened of course), and the rides have no direct connections to the movies other than that Pandora is in the movie.


Exactly. And that's why I look forward to seeing the addition when we return to WDW. I think it would excite me more, maybe even get me to schedule a trip to experience the new addition, if it was attached to a movie I had seen and loved. But I'm sure I'll enjoy it once we get back there.


----------



## bookbabe626

bbmassey said:


> Keep the puns.  Please.  Sincerely, a high school teacher and 2nd grade teacher.



Ditto from this high school teacher as well.


----------



## beer dave

mom2rtk said:


> Eh. I'll see it when we get back. I hope it's spectacular and captures my imagination. But I still haven't seen the movie and can pretty much guarantee I won't even if I love the park addition.
> 
> And seriously, 6 years later I sure HOPE it's great. I think all the naysayers hope for a spectacular addition to any park.


You know, if you really wanted to know if it fits with your perspective, you would have seen the movie... or still could... ... or you could keep writing posts claiming no connection.... which is kind of moot.....


----------



## mom2rtk

beer dave said:


> You know, if you really wanted to know if it fits with your perspective, you would have seen the movie... or still could... ... or you could keep writing posts claiming no connection.... which is kind of moot.....


Have I been writing posts claiming no connection? It's just not a movie I care to see. Not my genre. I have zero interest in seeing the movie. I've been very "meh" about the whole thing all along. But as I said, I still hope it's great and I enjoy it when we get there.


----------



## beer dave

mom2rtk said:


> Have I been writing posts claiming no connection? It's just not a movie I care to see. Not my genre. I have zero interest in seeing the movie. I've been very "meh" about the whole thing all along. But as I said, I still hope it's great and I enjoy it when we get there.



Ok-- maybe I quoted you after being tired of all the negativity-- sorry--- everyone wants something new, but when they get something new they are not happy because it is not their favorite--- hopefully it is great.  I'll be there opening day.


----------



## umichigan10

Avatar looks incredible. Saw some pictures posted by the dis but didn't wanna watch any videos, but I really think it's gonna be incredible to behold


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square Riverboat closed for Refurbishment August 1-10, 2017.



Nooooooo Might have to head over to MK earlier than planned, 8/2, to hit it. It's one of our favorites.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Main Entrance Work at the Polynesian, Grand Floridian Resorts*


----------



## superme80

********** said:


> Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?


Right here. I am will see it, but it the crowds should have calmed in the next 4  or 5 years when I see it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney Wonder was the first passenger ship through the new Panama Canal locks 

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...first-cruise-ship-use-new-panama-canal-locks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
For all the Disney film fans this book is a must.  The Walt Disney Film Archives book normally is $200 but is on sale on Amazon for about $61. Get your copy before it goes back up! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3836...m+archives&dpPl=1&dpID=412UM1x8+YL&ref=plSrch


----------



## RhodyOrange

Very random question here...

Like 3-6 months back there was talk (I think in this thread) about a newly released book that chronicled the history of WDW on a decade by decade fashion. It sounded interesting but I didn't get it because I was reading a Walt Disney biography at the time, and had about 9 other books in my queue. 

Now that my reading schedule is more flexible, can anyone remind me what that book was?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Disney Wonder was the first passenger ship through the new Panama Canal locks
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...first-cruise-ship-use-new-panama-canal-locks/



Videos of the Wonder's progress through the canal:  http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...al-transit-through-the-expanded-panama-canal/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Fantasy Arrives in Freeport for First Dry Dock

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2017/04/disney-fantasy-arrives-freeport-first-dry-dock/


----------



## BigRed98

Sound Lion in Disney Springs is closing. A new store will take over the space.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Sound Lion in Disney Springs is closing. A new store will take over the space.


Here is the link to that. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/so...7-sound-lion-now-closed-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/159464-disneyland-photo-update-real-jack-sparrow/


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> The beauty of it is you don't have to like or watch the movie to enjoy the land. The land is set 20 years after the 5th movie (which hasn't happened of course), and the rides have no direct connections to the movies other than that Pandora is in the movie.



In other words, I can skip all 4 sequels knowing full well it really has no impact on the planet. hey hey!


----------



## Grand Admiral

********** said:


> Wait, where are all the people that 5 years ago would never go to Avatar Land because they hated / didn't see the movie?



I'm still here. I don't post a lot, but I follow this thread for news.

I saw Avatar once in the theater. Didn't hate it, didn't love it. It was visually impressive but we just felt "meh" about it. I remain skeptical about the decision to throw all this money at Avatar Land. The animatronic is technically impressive, I'll give them that.



jknezek said:


> Furiously pounding away on MDE trying to change FPs for their next trip...



Avatar Land isn't going on my short list.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marketplace Monday deals at Disney Springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ay-deals-return-for-may-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For all the Disney film fans this book is a must.  The Walt Disney Film Archives book normally is $200 but is on sale on Amazon for about $61. Get your copy before it goes back up!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3836552914/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493612755&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=walt+disney+film+archives&dpPl=1&dpID=412UM1x8+YL&ref=plSrch



Wow. Order it! I wouldn't pay $200, but $62 you bet!! Thanks @rteetz


----------



## eXo

It's really a great quality book. I was impressed by the quality of the prints within it.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For all the Disney film fans this book is a must.  The Walt Disney Film Archives book normally is $200 but is on sale on Amazon for about $61. Get your copy before it goes back up!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3836552914/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493612755&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=walt+disney+film+archives&dpPl=1&dpID=412UM1x8+YL&ref=plSrch


Well, you just made Amazon $62.30 from me, so I hope they send you your cut. Also, my wife is ecstatic, right now.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> Well, you just made Amazon $62.30 from me, so I hope they send you your cut. Also, my wife is ecstatic, right now.


Lol. It's been around that price for about a week now. I finally said I'm giving in and buying it before it goes back up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> Well, you just made Amazon $62.30 from me, so I hope they send you your cut. Also, my wife is ecstatic, right now.



they made the same from me ... though I am trying to keep it on the DL from my wife as she doesn't need to know how much I spend on Disney stuff


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I think this is the film Johnny Depp was filming to promote Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales at Disneyland last week. Anyways, it's still a cool look at what he did. Looking forward to the movie!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Hong Kong Disneyland Welcomes First Guests to Disney Explorers Lodge*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Sugarboo & Co. at Disney Springs Offers Gift for Disney Vacation Club Members in May*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Pirates of the Caribbean Attraction Picture Book and CD Makes Landfall at Disney Parks*


----------



## Tigger's ally

Great news today as it looks like parts of Florida are actually getting some much needed rain!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Forgot to mention this earlier but Happy 28th Birthday to Disney's MGM/Hollywood Studios (soon to be something else probably)!


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

New In-Room celebration packages available

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...tion-packages-available-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Possible News?*

According to WDWNT, Disney is saying there are no plans to revamp the Jungle Cruise at this time - despite what the Rock posted over the weekend.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disney-no-plans-change-jungle-cruise-attraction-regardless-rock-says/

Could likely be a PR backtrack, especially if they weren't ready to announce anything.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Could likely be a PR backtrack, especially if they weren't ready to announce anything.


I am guessing this is it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Not to burst any already broken hearts but today is also the 28th birthday to the now closed Adventurers Club.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not to burst any already broken hearts but today is also the 28th birthday to the now closed Adventurers Club.


It's also my two-year anniversary with the DIS!


----------



## skier_pete

Irish_Mike said:


> *Possible News?*
> 
> According to WDWNT, Disney is saying there are no plans to revamp the Jungle Cruise at this time - despite what the Rock posted over the weekend.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disney-no-plans-change-jungle-cruise-attraction-regardless-rock-says/
> 
> Could likely be a PR backtrack, especially if they weren't ready to announce anything.



Why would we believe that The Rock is a solid source of information into what they are actually going to do? The Rock is a PR machine for himself - and I like the guy, but no doubt I'm not going to trust his word on what Imagineering actually has planned.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not to burst any already broken hearts but today is also the 28th birthday to the now closed Adventurers Club.



And to think I was starting to like you...


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> It's also my two-year anniversary with the DIS!


Well that's a lot of anniversaries! Happy Dis-aversary Jackie!


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Why would we believe that The Rock is a solid source of information into what they are actually going to do? The Rock is a PR machine for himself - and I like the guy, but no doubt I'm not going to trust his word on what Imagineering actually has planned.


A solid source of information...lol puns


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> It's also my two-year anniversary with the DIS!



Well, that does soften the "No more Adventurers Club" reminder a bit


----------



## ckelly14

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Forgot to mention this earlier but Happy 28th Birthday to Disney's MGM/Hollywood Studios (soon to be something else probably)!



Didn't we hear this was changing names some time ago?  What ever happened with that rumor?


----------



## rteetz

ckelly14 said:


> Didn't we hear this was changing names some time ago?  What ever happened with that rumor?


Bob Iger himself said it was happening. It likely still will happen but not until most of the major work is done so 2019-2020.


----------



## Maggles41

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For all the Disney film fans this book is a must.  The Walt Disney Film Archives book normally is $200 but is on sale on Amazon for about $61. Get your copy before it goes back up!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/3836552914/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493612755&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=walt+disney+film+archives&dpPl=1&dpID=412UM1x8+YL&ref=plSrch



WellI just bought myself an early graduation present!! Though my cost me $68, stupid CT sales tax.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Johnny Depp played a little visit to POTC in Disneyland today.
> 
> https://twitter.com/twiller0/status/857427583444541441



Ugh.  I was there the day before and the day after.  Missed him.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger himself said it was happening. It likely still will happen but not until most of the major work is done so 2019-2020.


I have a Disney pin from when it was MGM Studios. I was told to never trade that pin (I don't trade anyways). I guess I won't trade any pins that say Disney's Hollywood Studios on it. Has any Disney park gone through several different name changes? The only one I can think of was Euro Disney changing to Disneyland Paris.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have a Disney pin from when it was MGM Studios. I was told to never trade that pin (I don't trade anyways). I guess I won't trade any pins that say Disney's Hollywood Studios on it. Has any Disney park gone through several different name changes? The only one I can think of was Euro Disney changing to Disneyland Paris.


Yeah the only significant one is Paris. Other small ones include Disney's California Adventure going to Disney California Adventure and Epcot Center going to Epcot.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yeah the only significant one is Paris. Other small ones include Disney's California Adventure going to Disney California Adventure and Epcot Center going to Epcot.


Those were so slight that I didn't even think of it. I still say Disney's California Adventure on occasion as it rolls off the tongue easier lol. I never really referred to EPCOT as EPCOT Center.


----------



## Bay Max

The ride vehicle (or whatever you want to call it) for Flight of Passage looks awfully small.  Anyone hear about whether or not it can accommodate larger guests?  I'm a big guy but can still fit on just about everything in WDW (just can't do Kali River Rapids since they changed the seatbelts).  I'd be pretty disappointed if I couldn't go on FoP.  It's bad enough I couldn't do any of the Harry Potter rides at Universal.  I expect better out of Disney.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Bay Max said:


> The ride vehicle (or whatever you want to call it) for Flight of Passage looks awfully small.  Anyone hear about whether or not it can accommodate larger guests?  I'm a big guy but can still fit on just about everything in WDW (just can't do Kali River Rapids since they changed the seatbelts).  I'd be pretty disappointed if I couldn't go on FoP.  It's bad enough I couldn't do any of the Harry Potter rides at Universal.  I expect better out of Disney.


I'm not necessarily a big guy, but there have been accounts saying that people taller than 6' 4" might be uncomfortable. That's scary for me to hear since I'm around 6'4" and my Dad is 6'7". I just hope my Dad will be ok, because I don't want to waste FP on FoP if he can't do it.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> The ride vehicle (or whatever you want to call it) for Flight of Passage looks awfully small.  Anyone hear about whether or not it can accommodate larger guests?  I'm a big guy but can still fit on just about everything in WDW (just can't do Kali River Rapids since they changed the seatbelts).  I'd be pretty disappointed if I couldn't go on FoP.  It's bad enough I couldn't do any of the Harry Potter rides at Universal.  I expect better out of Disney.


Check out my Official Pandora info thread on TPAS. You'll find more reviews there but yes some larger people will find issue to the seat. There will be a test seat out front.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah the only significant one is Paris. Other small ones include Disney's California Adventure going to Disney California Adventure and Epcot Center going to Epcot.



Plus, didn't it just change from "The Magic Kingdom" to just "Magic Kingdom".


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Check out my Official Pandora info thread on TPAS. You'll find more reviews there but yes some larger people will find issue to the seat. There will be a test seat out front.



Thanks.  Ugh.


----------



## Staarr11

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> New In-Room celebration packages available
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...tion-packages-available-at-walt-disney-world/




There is such an overload of Star Wars crap at Disney World. It is annoying. Disney Floral has a ton of princess packages and for boys you can choose 1 pirate package or multiple Star Wars options.


----------



## rteetz

Staarr11 said:


> There is such an overload of Star Wars crap at Disney World. It is annoying. Disney Floral has a ton of princess packages and for boys you can choose 1 pirate package or multiple Star Wars options.


I don't see why this add on package is a problem? It's an add on that no one is forced to get. They also have more Generic Mickey packages. Star Wars is the most popular franchise why wouldn't they capitalize on that?


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> A solid source of information...lol puns



Sometimes we just take him for granite.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine extends to a record 75 days in 2017 with a record number of 35 marketplaces. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tches-to-75-days-with-record-35-marketplaces/

Pretty soon Food and wine will be from June 1st to November 20th. With the rest of the time being filled in by the other festivals.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> Why would we believe that The Rock is a solid source of information into what they are actually going to do? The Rock is a PR machine for himself - and I like the guy, but no doubt I'm not going to trust his word on what Imagineering actually has planned.


I think he went to a meeting, they agreed on some things, Rock got excited and announced it, and WDW had a fit. I bet we see this pop back up next year.


----------



## Staarr11

rteetz said:


> I don't see why this add on package is a problem? It's an add on that no one is forced to get. They also have more Generic Mickey packages. Star Wars is the most popular franchise why wouldn't they capitalize on that?


It's not necessarily a problem it's just that the only option for boys is Star Wars.  They have a whole bunch of Pixar characters that appeal to boys and they do next to nothing to capitalize on that.  When Beauty & The Beast came out they added items/add-ons at Disney floral...cars 3 is coming out and nada.  They're getting rid of the Incredibles Dance Party can't meet them anymore. Jessie is gone from Adventureland, but hey more Star Wars.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Food and Wine extends to a record 75 days in 2017.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tches-to-75-days-with-record-35-marketplaces/
> 
> Pretty soon Food and wine will be from June 1st to November 20th. With the rest of the time being filled in by the other festivals.



This was already previously announced though that they were extending it. I wonder if they'll keep it going to Labor Day after a year. It'll depend on the level of success. If so, I am actually pretty psyched because in 2018 it would mean we catch F&W twice in one year.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Check out my Official Pandora info thread on TPAS. You'll find more reviews there but yes some larger people will find issue to the seat. There will be a test seat out front.


I'm sorry, I'm stupid. What's TPAS?


----------



## rteetz

Staarr11 said:


> It's not necessarily a problem it's just that the only option for boys is Star Wars.  They have a whole bunch of Pixar characters that appeal to boys and they do next to nothing to capitalize on that.  When Beauty & The Beast came out they added items/add-ons at Disney floral...cars 3 is coming out and nada.  They're getting rid of the Incredibles Dance Party can't meet them anymore. Jessie is gone from Adventureland, but hey more Star Wars.


Where did they add more Star Wars though other than the add on package? Stitch moved to tomorrowland, chip and Dale in town square, incredibles moved to move it shake it. There also is a new dance party coming we just don't know the details of it yet. Jessie never met in adventureland and has been gone for a while.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm stupid. What's TPAS?


Theme parks attractions and strategies.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> This was already previously announced though that they were extending it. I wonder if they'll keep it going to Labor Day after a year. It'll depend on the level of success. If so, I am actually pretty psyched because in 2018 it would mean we catch F&W twice in one year.


The new news was the record number of 35 food booths. 

I've never been to food and wine but I think this is getting a bit excessive at this point.


----------



## eXo

who complains about too much food at a bloody food festival?


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> who complains about too much food at a bloody food festival?


I'm not talking about food I'm talking about the length of these festivals. All Epcot is now is a festival center.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

http://micechat.com/159768-dca-photo-update-dropping-dropping/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Hong Kong Legislative council has approved funding for the $1.4 billion Hong Kong Disneyland expansion.


----------



## a4matte

Staarr11 said:


> There is such an overload of Star Wars crap at Disney World. It is annoying. Disney Floral has a ton of princess packages and for boys you can choose 1 pirate package or multiple Star Wars options.



It's not just the parks. I have the Disney Chase card and now 3 of the 10 card designs are freakin' Star Wars. Mickey himself only has 2 designs (I'm not counting the Mickey icon as one). They completely got rid of my Finding Nemo one 
I know a lot of people love Star Wars, but I feel like the existing fans of Disney stuff prior to Star Wars are getting kinda pushed aside.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

a4matte said:


> It's not just the parks. I have the Disney Chase card and now 3 of the 10 card designs are freakin' Star Wars. Mickey himself only has 2 designs (I'm not counting the Mickey icon as one). They completely got rid of my Finding Nemo one
> I know a lot of people love Star Wars, but I feel like the existing fans of Disney stuff prior to Star Wars are getting kinda pushed aside.



Not to mention that this year both Carrie Fisher and Mark Hamill are being inducted as "Disney Legends" - definitely seems like they are trying to full assimilate Star Wars to be a a big part of Disney and what makes Disney Disney

I like Star Wars so not necessarily complaining but for those that aren't I can see it seeming like it is a bit much (similar to how people complained at the original plans for New Fantasy Land as being nothing but M&G for girls - so they changed the plans and added in the Mine Train ride)


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> The new news was the record number of 35 food booths.
> 
> I've never been to food and wine but I think this is getting a bit excessive at this point.


This one of our family's favorite things!!!


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> This was already previously announced though that they were extending it. I wonder if they'll keep it going to Labor Day after a year. It'll depend on the level of success. If so, I am actually pretty psyched because in 2018 it would mean we catch F&W twice in one year.


And actually, I'm more interested in avoiding F&W...so we'll be trying to switch our main visiting time to spring instead of fall.  Flower & Garden is (so far) MUCH less raucous than F&W...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I'm not talking about food I'm talking about the length of these festivals. All Epcot is now is a festival center.


...in lieu of updates to the park - gotta do SOMETHING to try to draw people in....


----------



## jlundeen

a4matte said:


> It's not just the parks. I have the Disney Chase card and now 3 of the 10 card designs are freakin' Star Wars. Mickey himself only has 2 designs (I'm not counting the Mickey icon as one). They completely got rid of my Finding Nemo one
> I know a lot of people love Star Wars, but I feel like the existing fans of Disney stuff prior to Star Wars are getting kinda pushed aside.


To replace the over-hype of Frozen, perhaps.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> ...in lieu of updates to the park - gotta do SOMETHING to try to draw people in....


Exactly. I think it just covers up the fact that Epcot needs help. I don't mind the festivals but they doesn't take up 60% of the year like they do now.


----------



## a4matte

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to mention that this year both Carrie Fisher and Mark Hamill are being inducted as "Disney Legends"



That irks me a bit too. There are many other people involved with Disney that I feel have been getting shafted with the Disney Legend thing for a while now. And while Carrie Fisher and Mark Hamill are important to Star Wars they weren't even part of Disney until recent times.



jlundeen said:


> To replace the over-hype of Frozen, perhaps.



Oh they added an Elsa card design too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Exactly. I think it just covers up the fact that Epcot needs help. I don't mind the festivals but they doesn't take up 60% of the year like they do now.



The one thing I do like is during festivals they at least use the Wonders of Life Pavilion ... I'd actually be ok if they repurposed that as sort of a year-round festival center with some periodic demonstrations and wine tastings (or hot chocolate tastings in the winter, etc.) - but then limit the times of the actual booths and full on festivals so that they still are a bit special


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The new news was the record number of 35 food booths.
> 
> I've never been to food and wine but I think this is getting a bit excessive at this point.



Honestly, longer dates and more booths - IF it manages to distribute the crowds better (which I doubt) then it's a plus. We are taking a special trip just for F&W both in 2017 and 2018 (using APs) so I am all for it.


----------



## Killer Fish

So I have a question about the really cool looking AA in Pandora boat ride. Have they learned lessons from Disco Yeti to make sure that it will actually work for a while?


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> So I have a question about the really cool looking AA in Pandora boat ride. Have they learned lessons from Disco Yeti to make sure that it will actually work for a while?


Disney has built AAs since the yeti that continue to work. I have a feeling James Cameron wouldn't be happy with a broken AA either. This also doesn't have the issue of being built into a mountain so fixing it should be much easier.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> I'm not talking about food I'm talking about the length of these festivals. All Epcot is now is a festival center.



Agreed. You think at the next D23 Parks panel, they'll announce anything reguarding Epcot changes?


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Agreed. You think at the next D23 Parks panel, they'll announce anything reguarding Epcot changes?


Who knows. Contrary to popular belief Disney doesn't plan announcements very far out. Last D23 had last minute changes to announcements.


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> Disney has built AAs since the yeti that continue to work. I have a feeling James Cameron wouldn't be happy with a broken AA either. This also doesn't have the issue of being built into a mountain so fixing it should be much easier.



That is encouraging....I had Fastpasses for Frozen last month at Epcot and it was broken all day (3 hours we were there) so I was not able to see their most recent AA work.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I'm not talking about food I'm talking about the length of these festivals. All Epcot is now is a festival center.



Sounds like Lockedoutlogic has rubbed off 

Although, I kind of agree. My mom and I booked for February before the Festival of the Arts was announced. My mom literally groaned when they announced it because we had done F&W in 2013, and made a rookie mistake of showing up the evening after the races. It was a mad house, and she wanted to just enjoy Epcot. It turned out not to be too bad, but we didn't do a whole lot of the Festival stuff.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Sounds like Lockedoutlogic has rubbed off
> 
> Although, I kind of agree. My mom and I booked for February before the Festival of the Arts was announced. My mom literally groaned when they announced it because we had done F&W in 2013, and made a rookie mistake of showing up the evening after the races. It was a mad house, and she wanted to just enjoy Epcot. It turned out not to be too bad, but we didn't do a whole lot of the Festival stuff.


I've never visited during any festivals. Missed festival of the arts by a few days. I like the idea of the festivals but they should be kept to their respetive seasons. Flower and garden is even longer at 90 days.


----------



## crazy4wdw

The summer issue of D23 magazine will feature stories on Pandora and Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Men Tell No Tales. 

The newest issue of _Disney twenty-three_ is full of adventures! The magazine, exclusive to D23 Gold Members, features a double cover celebrating two of Disney’s most exciting summer experiences: the opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar at Walt Disney World, and the debut of _Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales_. Readers will set out on a behind-the-scenes look at Pandora with the creative team responsible for this unprecedented project, including Walt Disney Imagineering’s Joe Rohde, _Avatar _director James Cameron, and _Avatar_ producer Jon Landau, and meet _Pirates_ newcomers Javier Bardem and Kaya Scodelario, who reveal what it was like to join the crew, as they set sail on an all-new adventure with Johnny Depp, Geoffrey Rush, and Orlando Bloom.

Plus, take a cruise through _Cars 3_ with Cristela Alonzo, take a tour of Duckburg with the creative team behind the upcoming reimagined _DuckTales_, and see what Thor’s been up to in an exclusive interview with Chris Hemsworth.

Get a first look at the triumphant return of _Fantasmic!_ and Disneyland’s Rivers of America with Walt Disney Imagineering’s Steven Davison and Kim Irvine, and marvel over the art of_ Bambi_ in celebration of its 75thanniversary year, created by Disney Legend Tyrus Wong and other influential artists.

Also included in the summer issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:

A tour of Golden Oak Ranch, one of Disney’s most storied filming locations
Popular Disney myths busted
A celebration of Disney’s most innovative films, attractions, and experiments
A toy-filled edition of “From the Desk of” as we tour John Lasseter’s office at Pixar Animation Studios
Regular features including A Walk with Walt, D Society, and Ask Dave
Plus, all D23 Gold Members will receive a Na’vi translator card featuring the Shaman of Songs, the character featured on the attraction _Na’vi River Journey_. This card is a collectible on its own and, when used with the Na’vi language translator device (available at Pandora this summer), will tell the guest how to say the words in the Na’vi language.

The summer issue of Disney twenty-three will begin arriving mid-May!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> The new news was the record number of 35 food booths.
> 
> I've never been to food and wine but I think this is getting a bit excessive at this point.


35 booths to represent Epcot's 35th anniversary.   Two new booths coming for 2017:  Spain & India.


----------



## merry_nbright

crazy4wdw said:


> 35 booths to represent Epcot's 35th anniversary.   Two new booths coming for 2017:  Spain & India.


YES!! I was hoping for India!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> Sounds like Lockedoutlogic has rubbed off
> 
> Although, I kind of agree. My mom and I booked for February before the Festival of the Arts was announced. My mom literally groaned when they announced it because we had done F&W in 2013, and made a rookie mistake of showing up the evening after the races. It was a mad house, and she wanted to just enjoy Epcot. It turned out not to be too bad, but we didn't do a whole lot of the Festival stuff.



"I don't like the festivals because there's too many people there" seems to be one complaint that Disney will never, ever do a lot to address.

I was thinking about this, and while I won't argue against an Epcot upgrade in future world, I feel that World Showcase is the one part of WDW that doesn't need to be updated constantly. Sure, a new country would be nice, but the appeal of it is to visit a small piece of the culture of that country, and more so the TRADITIONAL culture. I don't need Japan to be updated to look like skyscrapers and glittering lights.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/



It's always fascinating to me when I witness the start of a global game of telephone.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> "I don't like the festivals because there's too many people there" seems to be one complaint that Disney will never, ever do a lot to address.
> 
> I was thinking about this, and while I won't argue against an Epcot upgrade in future world, I feel that World Showcase is the one part of WDW that doesn't need to be updated constantly. Sure, a new country would be nice, but *the appeal of it is to visit a small piece of the culture of that country, and more so the TRADITIONAL culture*. I don't need Japan to be updated to look like skyscrapers and glittering lights.



I have to agree with you there...I love the World Showcase without the characters - I'd rather get a FLAVOR of culture from many countries that I will probably never be able to visit...

But, like you said, Future World really does need some love - and not necessarily tied to IPs...original ideas would be better, in my mind;  the kind of stuff that challenges you and makes you think.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/




Well they have tried to build on that land between the transportation and ticket center and the contemporary several times and each time they have found out it would not support the weight, so I doubt the first part of it.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/



Wow! This is certainly interesting. it does sound to me like this may have morphed into an attraction plan rather than a hotel. It would be very interesting if this were the concept behind their first "in park" hotel at WDW.

I've always thought that this would be a great place to slot in the Indiana Jones attraction even though unfortunately it seems unlikely that Disney will want to move that IP from Hollywood Studios. It fits in perfectly with the Jungle Cruise in DL.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

For the handful of you who did not see Avatar when it was released, the AMC at Disney Springs will begin offering showtimes starting May 5th, ahead of Avatarland's opening Memorial Day weekend.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ilm-to-celebrate-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/



Universal would be PISSED if this happened with their volcano opening shortly.

I don't think this rumor will become a reality, at least not in that location. But that corner of the park definitely needs some TLC and hopefully the rumored Adventureland expansion eventually happens. I wish they'd gut Pirates and give it the Shanghai version while also adding a Blue Bayou sort of restaurant.


----------



## Aron1012

DISnewjersey said:


> Universal would be PISSED if this happened with their volcano opening shortly.
> 
> I don't think this rumor will become a reality, at least not in that location. But that corner of the park definitely needs some TLC and hopefully the rumored Adventureland expansion eventually happens. I wish they'd gut Pirates and give it the Shanghai version while also adding a Blue Bayou sort of restaurant.



I would be all for that!!  Admittedly only watched the Shanghai version on You Tube, but it looks amazing.  Like possibly one of the best boat-type rides I have ever seen....


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Okay I'm not buying this one. WDWNT is reporting Disney is looking to build a volcano themed hotel at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor...ld-volcano-themed-resort-hotel-magic-kingdom/



That would be incredibly weird for Disney to do with Volcano Bay just opening. The locations they mention in the link are also weird and I feel would cheapen the other deluxe resorts nearby. On top of it all it feels too close to the Polynesian theme ESPECIALLY with the new Volcano pool area.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> Universal would be PISSED if this happened with their volcano opening shortly.
> 
> I don't think this rumor will become a reality, at least not in that location. But that corner of the park definitely needs some TLC and hopefully the rumored Adventureland expansion eventually happens. I wish they'd gut Pirates and give it the Shanghai version while also adding a Blue Bayou sort of restaurant.


Their volcano is a water park tho so I'm not sure they would be that unhappy. Disney has also already done a volcano in Tokyo


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Their volcano is a water park tho so I'm not sure they would be that unhappy. Disney has also already done a volcano in Tokyo



But no one is going to show up at Tokyo thinking they are at Volcano Bay

Every day guests show up to DHS and wonder where Harry Potter is. The confusion of having two volcanoes just a few miles from each other would be a lot to handle


----------



## DISnewjersey

SureAsLiz said:


> But no one is going to show up at Tokyo thinking they are at Volcano Bay
> 
> Every day guests show up to DHS and wonder where Harry Potter is. The confusion of having two volcanoes just a few miles from each other would be a lot to handle



I also feel Disney making a volcano is almost like they're stealing one of Universal's landmarks in Orlando. It's as if Universal decides to add a Castle, Spaceship Earth or Tree of Life to their property. 

It's one thing is you make something similar overseas like Disney's Volcano in Japan and Universal's at Volcano Bay. It's a lot worse to build one a few miles down the road.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> "I don't like the festivals because there's too many people there" seems to be one complaint that Disney will never, ever do a lot to address.
> 
> I was thinking about this, and while I won't argue against an Epcot upgrade in future world, I feel that World Showcase is the one part of WDW that doesn't need to be updated constantly. Sure, a new country would be nice, but the appeal of it is to visit a small piece of the culture of that country, and more so the TRADITIONAL culture. I don't need Japan to be updated to look like skyscrapers and glittering lights.



sounds like a Yogi Bera-ism

"It's so crowded, no one goes there anymore!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Their volcano is a water park tho so I'm not sure they would be that unhappy. Disney has also already done a volcano in Tokyo



plus with the Polynesian pool being volcano like it seems weird to have another hotel with a similar (albeit larger) concept


----------



## rteetz

Got my film archives book today. It's huge! So many incredible images inside.


----------



## linzbear

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> For the handful of you who did not see Avatar when it was released, the AMC at Disney Springs will begin offering showtimes starting May 5th, ahead of Avatarland's opening Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ilm-to-celebrate-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


Oh, that's me.  I'll be there for 9 days and I've never seen Avatar.

Oh wait, that's because the movie completely disinterests me. (Conversely, the land interests me).

I think it's more for the people that loved it and saw it in the theater more than once.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DISnewjersey said:


> I also feel Disney making a volcano is almost like they're stealing one of Universal's landmarks in Orlando. It's as if Universal decides to add a Castle, Spaceship Earth or Tree of Life to their property.
> 
> It's one thing is you make something similar overseas like Disney's Volcano in Japan and Universal's at Volcano Bay. It's a lot worse to build one a few miles down the road.



Universal does have a castle  But they look pretty different, and it's not like they set it up in the middle of the park as the park icon. So I see what you are saying.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CBR construction begins 

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/05/01/construction-begins-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## jade1

eXo said:


> who complains about too much food at a bloody food festival?


 

Exactly. By far the best QS in WDW.

Tenderloin and Scallops was my fave a few weeks ago, $12 ($6 ea).

I think there were 35 sample entrees for F&G, and 15 desserts. And all the drinks were the best part.

Give me 100% of the years festivals.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Castaway Club changes!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...tments-to-benefits-for-castaway-club-members/


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castaway Club changes!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...tments-to-benefits-for-castaway-club-members/


And off sails another "used to be included" DCL perk- the Castaway Club reception.  Now only offered on (rarely sailed) cruises of 8 nights or more.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I am not sure when this was added, but I will report it...

For those who are interested in seeing Disney Theatrical's Broadway Show, Aladdin, a new location has been added! If you live in Northern California, you are in luck! The Aladdin North American Tour will be performing in San Francisco, CA from November 1, 2017-January 7, 2018 at the SHN Orpheum Theatre. You can sign up for email updates for when tickets go on sale on their website.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Got my film archives book today. It's huge! So many incredible images inside.
> 
> View attachment 234966



I broke down and bought one too. The price had gone up about $7 though. I also bought some Kindle versions of Connecting with Walt suggestions and added some more to my wish list. I don't know when I will have time to read all of this


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I broke down and bought one too. The price had gone up about $7 though. I also bought some Kindle versions of Connecting with Walt suggestions and added some more to my wish list. I don't know when I will have time to read all of this


Tell me about it!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars movie marathon on May 4th on TBS 

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/star-wars-tbs-air-six-200843766.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am not sure when this was added, but I will report it...
> 
> For those who are interested in seeing Disney Theatrical's Broadway Show, Aladdin, a new location has been added! If you live in Northern California, you are in luck! The Aladdin North American Tour will be performing in San Francisco, CA from November 1, 2017-January 7, 2018 at the SHN Orpheum Theatre. You can sign up for email updates for when tickets go on sale on their website.



Since I live only 20 min away from NYC, I went with my family to go see Aladdin and it was amazing! Disney does a great job with there broadway shows!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> Since I live only 20 min away from NYC, I went with my family to go see Aladdin and it was amazing! Disney does a great job with there broadway shows!


I saw it the day before Thanksgiving last year, and it was awesome! I really enjoyed it especially since I got to see James Monroe Iglehart play the Genie before he left.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I saw it the day before Thanksgiving last year, and it was awesome! I really enjoyed it especially since I got to see James Monroe Iglehart play the Genie before he left.



Oh I didn't know he left! I saw it when it just came on Broadway and James (Genie) was absolutely spectacular When he performed Friend like Me the whole audience was so into it including me!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Entertainment adjustments at the Magic Kingdom

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/magic-kingdom-park-entertainment.html


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Entertainment adjustments at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/magic-kingdom-park-entertainment.html



In this article: "Guests visiting the Magic Kingdom Park in the coming weeks should be advised that, due to concrete work scheduled to take place around Main Street, U.S.A..."

Just curious...does anyone know more about the concrete work being done? Not to put gas on the Paint the Night flames, but someone else said recently the rumor was heating up again about it coming to MK. I remember a long time ago when the rumor first came out someone said Mack couldn't make the turn around the Town Square due to MK having curbs. Again, just curious if its just normal repair stuff going on or something more substantial.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Indybill said:


> In this article: "Guests visiting the Magic Kingdom Park in the coming weeks should be advised that, due to concrete work scheduled to take place around Main Street, U.S.A..."
> 
> Just curious...does anyone know more about the concrete work being done? Not to put gas on the Paint the Night flames, but someone else said recently the rumor was heating up again about it coming to MK. I remember a long time ago when the rumor first came out someone said Mack couldn't make the turn around the Town Square due to MK having curbs. Again, just curious if its just normal repair stuff going on or something more substantial.



They do concrete work fairly often. If it only effects Trolley, then it's it's something minor


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> In this article: "Guests visiting the Magic Kingdom Park in the coming weeks should be advised that, due to concrete work scheduled to take place around Main Street, U.S.A..."
> 
> Just curious...does anyone know more about the concrete work being done? Not to put gas on the Paint the Night flames, but someone else said recently the rumor was heating up again about it coming to MK. I remember a long time ago when the rumor first came out someone said Mack couldn't make the turn around the Town Square due to MK having curbs. Again, just curious if its just normal repair stuff going on or something more substantial.


Concrete work in the MK is done a routinely basis. I wouldn't read anything into it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I saw it the day before Thanksgiving last year, and it was awesome! *I really enjoyed it especially since I got to see James Monroe Iglehart play the Genie before he left*.



we took my oldest to see the show when it was in previews and very much enjoyed it - though James Monroe Inglehart was definitely the standout (though I understand that some of the other actors grew into the roles more over time)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Oh I didn't know he left! I saw it when it just came on Broadway and James (Genie) was absolutely spectacular When he performed Friend like Me the whole audience was so into it including me!



He actually left to join the cast of Hamilton

I believe his understudy took over the role full time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney announces that digital properties are combining under the umbrella Disney Digital network.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/maker-studios-oh-disney-star-wars-merge-create-disney-digital-network/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney announces that Hong Kong expansion plans are a go.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rvel-and-more-coming-to-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://micechat.com/159788-dateline-disney-world-refurbishment-kingdom/


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> He actually left to join the cast of Hamilton
> 
> I believe his understudy took over the role full time



I'm seeing him in Hamilton in two weeks and cannot wait. I just wish I'd seen him as the genie in Aladdin.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw a post on Facebook regarding the testing of Happy Every After with some photos

and regarding the level of fireworks, they added this comment: "The fireworks didn't get cheaper down like we feared! I watched the whole show from my house after these pictures. It was bigger and better it seemed!"

(I put the photos in spoiler tags just to be safe)



Spoiler


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a post on Facebook regarding the testing of Happy Every After with some photos
> 
> and regarding the level of fireworks, they added this comment: "The fireworks didn't get cheaper down like we feared! I watched the whole show from my house after these pictures. It was bigger and better it seemed!"
> 
> (I put the photos in spoiler tags just to be safe)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yep was just going to post that. Happily Ever After has a full fireworks package plus projections. There are finale videos on twitter. This show seems like its going to be very very good/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon is closing for a strange two day mid May refurbishment. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...on-lagoon-closing-for-maintenance-mid-may.htm


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Typhoon Lagoon is closing for a strange two day mid May refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...on-lagoon-closing-for-maintenance-mid-may.htm


Miss Adventure Falls VR Makeover?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yep was just going to post that. Happily Ever After has a full fireworks package plus projections. There are finale videos on twitter. This show seems like its going to be very very good/


I keep trying to find video of it. Do you have a link?


----------



## SureAsLiz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I keep trying to find video of it. Do you have a link?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...-of-rehearsal-for-happily-ever-after.3602038/
There's a link to a full periscope from last night in this thread


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> http://micechat.com/159788-dateline-disney-world-refurbishment-kingdom/



That one picture of Splash Mountain at dusk might just be the most perfect Splash Mountain picture this pirate has ever seen!   BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## rteetz

Happily Ever After!



Spoiler: HEA


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Typhoon Lagoon is closing for a strange two day mid May refurbishment.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...on-lagoon-closing-for-maintenance-mid-may.htm



Hey mister, Don't you know it's unpolite to scare the dickens out of me!  We leave Friday and are planning to be at TL on Sunday and when I saw this I did a ''WELL IT BETTER NOT BE....

Shewwwwwwwwwwwww

Crush and Gusher is waiting for me!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More info on the DL Tomorrowland Skyline Lounge

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ounge-experience-to-debut-in-disneyland-park/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Got my film archives book today. It's huge! So many incredible images inside.
> 
> View attachment 234966


I don't want to go off topic too much, so I'll make this one my last post on the subject.

I had never heard of this book, but when you posted it and I saw how far it was discounted, I was pretty sure my wife (huge disney fan and artist) would like it. What I didn't know is that she already knew about this book and was so excited for it when it was first released - until she saw the price. She never even mentioned it to me because she figured the price was too much.

So, when she found out I bought it, she was obviously thrilled. It came today and she and my daughter(7) spent an hour just flipping through, looking at the pictures. They'll go back and read the words later...

I have to admit, I can see why this is a $200 book. It's huge and uses high-quality paper and very clear drawings and pictures that I'm not sure appear in a lot of other publications.

Thanks again for posting that link. I'm positive my family would not be an owner of this book if you hadn't.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much, so I'll make this one my last post on the subject.
> 
> I had never heard of this book, but when you posted it and I saw how far it was discounted, I was pretty sure my wife (huge disney fan and artist) would like it. What I didn't know is that she already knew about this book and was so excited for it when it was first released - until she saw the price. She never even mentioned it to me because she figured the price was too much.
> 
> So, when she found out I bought it, she was obviously thrilled. It came today and she and my daughter(7) spent an hour just flipping through, looking at the pictures. They'll go back and read the words later...
> 
> I have to admit, I can see why this is a $200 book. It's huge and uses high-quality paper and very clear drawings and pictures that I'm not sure appear in a lot of other publications.
> 
> Thanks again for posting that link. I'm positive my family would not be an owner of this book if you hadn't.


That's awesome to hear! There are some great high quality photos in there that I wish I could have out of the book and framed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Additional viewing for Wishes and Happily Ever After are going to be available for a limited time. Also change in the Impressions De France schedule. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/minor-updates-from-magic-kingdom-epcot.html


----------



## mara512

STLstone said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much, so I'll make this one my last post on the subject.
> 
> I had never heard of this book, but when you posted it and I saw how far it was discounted, I was pretty sure my wife (huge disney fan and artist) would like it. What I didn't know is that she already knew about this book and was so excited for it when it was first released - until she saw the price. She never even mentioned it to me because she figured the price was too much.
> 
> So, when she found out I bought it, she was obviously thrilled. It came today and she and my daughter(7) spent an hour just flipping through, looking at the pictures. They'll go back and read the words later...
> 
> I have to admit, I can see why this is a $200 book. It's huge and uses high-quality paper and very clear drawings and pictures that I'm not sure appear in a lot of other publications.
> 
> Thanks again for posting that link. I'm positive my family would not be an owner of this book if you hadn't.



Can you share the link for the book??


----------



## rteetz

mara512 said:


> Can you share the link for the book??


Its on Amazon I posted it a couple pages back. Just search Walt Disney Film Archives book.


----------



## Sweettears

STLstone said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much, so I'll make this one my last post on the subject.
> 
> I had never heard of this book, but when you posted it and I saw how far it was discounted, I was pretty sure my wife (huge disney fan and artist) would like it. What I didn't know is that she already knew about this book and was so excited for it when it was first released - until she saw the price. She never even mentioned it to me because she figured the price was too much.
> 
> So, when she found out I bought it, she was obviously thrilled. It came today and she and my daughter(7) spent an hour just flipping through, looking at the pictures. They'll go back and read the words later...
> 
> I have to admit, I can see why this is a $200 book. It's huge and uses high-quality paper and very clear drawings and pictures that I'm not sure appear in a lot of other publications.
> 
> Thanks again for posting that link. I'm positive my family would not be an owner of this book if you hadn't.


Ordered mine as well today.  I have the Imagineering books as well which are equally awesome.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A little more behind the Hong Kong deal, they say the HK government should've got a better deal and Disney gave them an ultimatum. 

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ll-have-pay-hk545-billion-disneyland-facelift


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> Its on Amazon I posted it a couple pages back. Just search Walt Disney Film Archives book.



Thank You


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Star Wars day photopass photos

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...th-with-photos-from-disney-photopass-service/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Princess Leia/R2D2 Magicband with White base

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-released-for-may-the-4th-star-wars-day-2017/

Ugh! Stop coming out with these things! lol


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A little more behind the Hong Kong deal, they say the HK government should've got a better deal and Disney gave them an ultimatum.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ll-have-pay-hk545-billion-disneyland-facelift


This is getting ugly. Last thing Disney HK needs right now is a boycott from locals or something like that.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> This is getting ugly. Last thing Disney HK needs right now is a boycott from locals or something like that.


Exactly. Attendance hasn't exactly been up there since Shanghai opened.


----------



## amalone1013

Sweettears said:


> Ordered mine as well today.  I have the Imagineering books as well which are equally awesome.


Could you point me towards the imagineering books?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDI is hiring a master planner for transportation

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...ter-planner-principal-for-transportation-.htm

I only need 7 years of experience in the field and then I could apply!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Princess Leia/R2D2 Magicband with White base
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-released-for-may-the-4th-star-wars-day-2017/
> 
> Ugh! Stop coming out with these things! lol



That one is very cool


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Princess Leia/R2D2 Magicband with White base
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-released-for-may-the-4th-star-wars-day-2017/
> 
> Ugh! Stop coming out with these things! lol



Well, they finally got me to buy one... I wish they'd update the haunted mansion wallpaper one too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much, so I'll make this one my last post on the subject.
> 
> I had never heard of this book, but when you posted it and I saw how far it was discounted, I was pretty sure my wife (huge disney fan and artist) would like it. What I didn't know is that she already knew about this book and was so excited for it when it was first released - until she saw the price. She never even mentioned it to me because she figured the price was too much.
> 
> So, when she found out I bought it, she was obviously thrilled. It came today and she and my daughter(7) spent an hour just flipping through, looking at the pictures. They'll go back and read the words later...
> 
> I have to admit, I can see why this is a $200 book. It's huge and uses high-quality paper and very clear drawings and pictures that I'm not sure appear in a lot of other publications.
> 
> Thanks again for posting that link. I'm positive my family would not be an owner of this book if you hadn't.



I got home from work yesterday and had this exchange:

wife: "oh, this big box came for you today"

me: "oh, that's a book I ordered"

wife: "what do you mean book?  like many books?  This is large box"

me: "um, yeah, just one book "


you can definitely tell why it costs what it does - really high quality


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got home from work yesterday and had this exchange:
> 
> wife: "oh, this big box came for you today"
> 
> me: "oh, that's a book I ordered"
> 
> wife: "what do you mean book?  like many books?  This is large box"
> 
> me: "um, yeah, just one book "
> 
> 
> you can definitely tell why it costs what it does - really high quality


Lol, my mom said the same thing. She texted me and said what did you order now? I said a book and she's like what kind of book!?!?


----------



## adobda

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDI is hiring a master planner for transportation
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...ter-planner-principal-for-transportation-.htm
> 
> I only need 7 years of experience in the field and then I could apply!



My husband is a transportation engineer for a county in MN, I just sent him a link to this job even though I'm sure he'll never consider it..I can dream though, right?!


----------



## amcc

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDI is hiring a master planner for transportation
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...ter-planner-principal-for-transportation-.htm
> 
> I only need 7 years of experience in the field and then I could apply!



I qualify...do I want to displace 6 people?  hmmm it sounds like a great position.  very tempting.


----------



## ckelly14

rteetz said:


> Lol, my mom said the same thing. She texted me and said what did you order now? I said a book and she's like what kind of book!?!?



My kids saw the box on the kitchen counter and they thought I ordered a pizza last night...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> http://micechat.com/159788-dateline-disney-world-refurbishment-kingdom/



Anyone know when the scrim is coming down from Main Street and Adventureland? Hoping to see it in all its glory in July.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Anyone know when the scrim is coming down from Main Street and Adventureland? Hoping to see it in all its glory in July.


It should definitely be down by July. They are just exterior refurbishments.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Anyone know when the scrim is coming down from Main Street and Adventureland? Hoping to see it in all its glory in July.



They definitely won't be up in July
The one on the Emporium one was up for a bit, came down for Spring Break/Easter, and just went back up (along with a ton of other random ones around the park)

I expect them to be down in the next few weeks before the summer crowds roll in


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SureAsLiz said:


> They definitely won't be up in July


good to hear! In my book, The trolly show on Main Street is, "Not to Be Missed". I want the backdrop to be as good as the show!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
YeeHaw Bob is celebrating his 20th year performing with Disney tonight.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> YeeHaw Bob is celebrating his 20th year performing with Disney tonight.



Yee  Haw for Bob!


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Showers Now Available to Yacht and Beach Club Guests*


----------



## Sweettears

amalone1013 said:


> Could you point me towards the imagineering books?


Just go to amazon and search for Imaginering under books.


----------



## danikoski

ckelly14 said:


> My kids saw the box on the kitchen counter and they thought I ordered a pizza last night...



Yep, got the book last night and ordered pizza. I think the book box was bigger and definitely heavier!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Modified monorail routes in May. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...monorail-routes-in-effect-during-late-may.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starlord and Groot are now meeting!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eet-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starlord and Groot are now meeting!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eet-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



Oh man - I am definitely doing this in November if its still going. (Or will they replace him with Thor by then?)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Oh man - I am definitely doing this in November if its still going. (Or will they replace him with Thor by then?)


They can't have Thor at the parks.


----------



## MommaBerd

I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest sneak peek at Happily Ever after! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at Starlord and Baby Groot

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/860483117907410946


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )


We plan to see it Tuesday. One review I saw from the media was it was still good and enjoyable but that it didn't have as much non-stop action as the first one with some parts here and there a little slow going. I'm still super excited to see it though 

Just remember sequels tend to get critiqued more. They gotta keep the steam going from the first one YKWIM?


----------



## Felicis

MommaBerd said:


> I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )


I liked it more than the first. I wasn't a huge fan of the first, felt there were glaring issues. This one I liked a lot more.


----------



## MommaBerd

@Mackenzie Click-Mickelson - I know. It's an expectations game. I think the first one was such a surprise hit. Not many people knew anything about The Guardians, so expectations were low. And now, since it was such a huge success, the expectations for the sequel were probably really high. 

I am not sure when we'll go see it...hopefully next week.


----------



## MommaBerd

Felicis said:


> I liked it more than the first. I wasn't a huge fan of the first, felt there were glaring issues. This one I liked a lot more.



Well that's good news!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson - I know. It's an expectations game. I think the first one was such a surprise hit. Not many people knew anything about The Guardians, so expectations were low. And now, since it was such a huge success, the expectations for the sequel were probably really high.
> 
> I am not sure when we'll go see it...hopefully next week.


Ryno from the Dis saw it last night and posted I think might be his new favorite marvel movie.


----------



## MommaBerd

Well - maybe, hopefully, the RottenTomatoes score (currently "only" 83% fresh) will go up over the weekend... I have hope!


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

MommaBerd said:


> I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )



I liked it a lot better than the first one.  I'm already looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## UKDisneyJoe

MommaBerd said:


> I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )


 
I thought it was better then the first one and Rocket and Groot were both much more detailed then in the first one. Great opening sequence too. Seen it 3 times in 6 days already


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson - I know. It's an expectations game. I think the first one was such a surprise hit. Not many people knew anything about The Guardians, so expectations were low. And now, since it was such a huge success, the expectations for the sequel were probably really high.
> 
> I am not sure when we'll go see it...hopefully next week.


I agree. I remember being excited to see the first one because it was a Marvel movie but also because of the actors/actresses and the theme of the movie itself but I was really surprised at how much I liked it. I didn't expect to laugh as much as I did. It's true that expectations are higher now. I will say I wasn't super super excited to see Doctor Strange because of the theme of the movie but I was again surprised by how much I liked it. I'd say if you've got the chance to see Vol. 2 go for it. Sometimes we wait a bit longer after the inital release if we're on the fence about seeing a movie so we can get more of a feel from what others think about a given movie.



MommaBerd said:


> Well - maybe, hopefully, the RottenTomatoes score (currently "only" 83% fresh) will go up over the weekend... I have hope!


83% is very good to me at least. We know it could change and so could the users ratings and just like you I'm hoping it raises. In regards to the User Ratings it has 89% liked it....but to me the more important number is how many people it's counting.....that is currently 61,888 and I'd say that for a movie that just came out it gives a good pool of people to get an idea.


----------



## twebber55

MommaBerd said:


> Well - maybe, hopefully, the RottenTomatoes score (currently "only" 83% fresh) will go up over the weekend... I have hope!


i would say typically they go down


----------



## luisov

I saw it last friday, and I really liked it. I think it was a bit too long and some plot points were kind of difficult to understand, but overall it was very enjoyable, very unique visually speaking, and with great humor. It clearly exploits what made the original a big hit: music, humor and Baby Groot.

Though I think the soundtrack was better last time.


----------



## Brocktoon

Saw GotG 2 as well, and thought it was great.  But as others mentioned, for the general public it's just not going to hit them as unique or 'outside the box' as vol 1 was.  The audience already knows what to expect from a humor / action point of view.

I suspect Deadpool 2 (not Disney produced) will run into some of the same issues


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I think some of you care too much about other people reviews of a movie. I enjoyed GotG 2, fun 2 hours.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## adear11

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest sneak peek at Happily Ever after!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/




This actually gave me chills. This new show looks like it is going to be fantastic. 

I hope they release the soundtrack to it. I'm really loving this music.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at Starlord and Baby Groot
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/860483117907410946



Do we know if he signs autographs?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I think that particular Star Lord looks a bit mistcasted


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Delano Fiedler said:


> *I think some of you care too much about other people reviews of a movie.* I enjoyed GotG 2, fun 2 hours.


 No need to be rude. It's great if you don't care at all about reviews of movies, it's great if others do care about reviews of movies. Neither is wrong but there's no need to put down others who don't have the same opinion as you do when looking at interest in a movie.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Do we know if he signs autographs?


Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest sneak peek at Happily Ever after!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/



I love how in that video they show how the projections go from concept to reality


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Latest sneak peek at Happily Ever after!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/


Holy moly that looks amazing! 



adear11 said:


> This actually gave me chills. This new show looks like it is going to be fantastic.
> 
> I hope they release the soundtrack to it. I'm really loving this music.


I got the chills too and the music they were playing I thought worked really well with their theme. I foresee some music that gets stuck in my head in my future 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I love how in that video they show how the projections go from concept to reality


I agree. That was a nice touch to give a bit of a background into the inner workings of the show.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Holy moly that looks amazing!
> 
> I got the chills too and the music they were playing I thought worked really well with their theme. I foresee some music that gets stuck in my head in my future
> 
> I agree. That was a nice touch to give a bit of a background into the inner workings of the show.


Yeah, I was worried at first that this would be more projection than anything but the more I see the more I think I will like this show better than Wishes.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

It looks like we finally have a preview of the whole theme song for Happily Ever After! I am now really looking forward to this show! If you would like to hear the song, as well as, see some testing for the show, click the link below:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/

I'm assuming a lot of the filming was filmed the other night.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks like we finally have a preview of the whole theme song for Happily Ever After! I am now really looking forward to this show! If you would like to hear the song, as well as, see some testing for the show, click the link below:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...after-for-may-12-debut-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> I'm assuming a lot of the filming was filmed the other night.


Already posted earlier  but it looks amazing!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yeah, I was worried at first that this would be more projection than anything but the more I see the more I think I will like this show better than Wishes.


I agree. I still like the classic (well ok classic to me) of fireworks and whatnot so I was concerned that Disney would just go full on projection or do too much projection and not enough balance with other stuff but nope they did not do what I was concerned about and now I'm super super excited to see it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
SWL construction at Disneyland

http://micechat.com/159875-star-wars-land-news-revenge-fifth/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Already posted earlier  but it looks amazing!


Thanks. I actually wasn't sure, and I never noticed it yesterday. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thanks. I actually wasn't sure, and I never noticed it yesterday. Sorry for the double post.


No worries, the GOTG Vol. 2 discussion kind of drowned it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I know this was mentioned before but Club Mickey Mouse takes shape paying homage to the Mickey Mouse Club, will be on Facebook. 

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/05/04/club-mickey-mouse/?cmp=smc|884566399


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney announced that Raven's Home the That's so Raven spin off will debut July 21 on Disney Channel.


----------



## Madonna3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree. I still like the classic (well ok classic to me) of fireworks and whatnot so I was concerned that Disney would just go full on projection or do too much projection and not enough balance with other stuff but nope they did not do what I was concerned about and now I'm super super excited to see it.



You and me both. I am soooo flipping excited for this.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> No worries, the GOTG Vol. 2 discussion kind of drowned it.


Makes total sense since I pretty much skipped over that part lol. Either way, now I really can't stop listening to the song!!!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> No need to be rude. It's great if you don't care at all about reviews of movies, it's great if others do care about reviews of movies. Neither is wrong but there's no need to put down others who don't have the same opinion as you do when looking at interest in a movie.


I wasnt trying to be rude. Apologies if sounded like that


----------



## FastPass

MommaBerd said:


> I'm a little sad/disappointed that GotG Vol. 2 hasn't gotten better reviews. I *loved* the first one and I was really hoping for this one to be just as good, if not better. (I'm also frustrated that my DH called it and said it probably wouldn't be as good as the first one. )



I liked this one a bit more. The first is new and shiny. But, the 2nd one gets down to business faster. Either way, it's fun.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More backstory to the GOTG Mission Breakout attraction

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

There will be modified monorail routes on select dates in May. 

On these dates, the resort line will run from the Poly-GF-MK, while the Express Line will run from the TTC-Contemporary (Will stop here)-MK

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/modif...ingdom-happening-select-dates-throughout-may/


----------



## sachilles

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> There will be modified monorail routes on select dates in May.
> 
> On these dates, the resort line will run from the Poly-GF-MK, while the Express Line will run from the TTC-Contemporary (Will stop here)-MK
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/modif...ingdom-happening-select-dates-throughout-may/


I wonder what the reasoning is for this. Are they not looping? Working on something between poly and ttc?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I wonder what the reasoning is for this. Are they not looping? Working on something between poly and ttc?


Track work yep.


----------



## Irish_Mike

sachilles said:


> I wonder what the reasoning is for this. Are they not looping? Working on something between poly and ttc?



My only guess would be track work.

Edit: And Ryan beat me to the punch!


----------



## Sweettears

danikoski said:


> Yep, got the book last night and ordered pizza. I think the book box was bigger and definitely heavier!


Mine came today. Had two stickers indicating "heavy" on the package.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

For those planning on attending the D23 Expo, but haven't bought tickets yet:

Saturday single-day tickets are now sold out. Single day tickets for Friday and Sunday are still available. You can also still book three-day passes which is now the only way you can get in on Saturday.


----------



## RunningPrince

Rivers of America at DLR being refilled behind the berms for testing.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom Update

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/magic-kingdom-news-tomorrowland-work.html


----------



## skier_pete

Saw Gaurdians of the Galaxy last night vol 2. Enjoyed it a lot. I would put it on par with the first movie, though the first movie might've been more fun only because it was so original. The only criticism I can really give it is it felt a tad long in the middle as they were trying to service all the characters, but overall a lot of fun. There's like 5 credit teases though so stay all the way through to the end.(The last ones not that great though.)


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> Saw Gaurdians of the Galaxy last night vol 2. Enjoyed it a lot. I would put it on par with the first movie, though the first movie might've been more fun only because it was so original. The only criticism I can really give it is it felt a tad long in the middle as they were trying to service all the characters, but overall a lot of fun. There's like 5 credit teases though so stay all the way through to the end.(The last ones not that great though.)



Exact word for word. Went Thursday night.

Another billion it appears. love it.


----------



## zaccaglin

RESORT monorail closures for the end of this month. https://www.disboards.com/threads/modified-resort-monorail-transportation-for-may-2017.3602671/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is surveying guests about Figment

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disne...t-may-impact-characters-future-park-overhaul/


----------



## rteetz

Tons of new aerial images of DHS in the aerials thread.


----------



## rteetz

Saw GOTG Vol. 2. I don't think it was better than the first but really enjoyed it. Definitely stay all the way through the credits.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is surveying guests about Figment
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disne...t-may-impact-characters-future-park-overhaul/


I hope they talk to Kathy Werling!!!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Saw GOTG Vol. 2. I don't think it was better than the first but really enjoyed it. Definitely stay all the way through the credits.



We liked it a lot, but we didn't see the original in the theater. Yah, really stay well beyond when you think it's done. I think there were 3 post film segments.

I so want a good shirt with a silhouette of Yondu and an umbrella. I haven't found a good one yet though.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Quick off topic question: Are there any rumors/news about dates for AP discounted tickets for MNSSHP? I'm assuming early in the month of September but we are trying to plan a trip so I was just curious.


----------



## pooh'smate

soniam said:


> We liked it a lot, but we didn't see the original in the theater. Yah, really stay well beyond when you think it's done. I think there were 3 post film segments.
> 
> I so want a good shirt with a silhouette of Yondu and an umbrella. I haven't found a good one yet though.




There are 5 post film segments. Did you see his post on Instagram? I too want to find shirt.


----------



## soniam

pooh'smate said:


> There are 5 post film segments. Did you see his post on Instagram? I too want to find shirt.



I didn't see it. I be there will be some good ones coming out as more people see the movie.


----------



## pooh'smate

soniam said:


> I didn't see it. I be there will be some good ones coming out as more people see the movie.




He captioned it "Who am I?"


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is surveying guests about Figment
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disne...t-may-impact-characters-future-park-overhaul/



Can I vote and if I can how? #SaveFigment


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Can I vote and if I can how? #SaveFigment


It's a survey it would be sent to you.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

They put figment all over their festival stuff this year.  Looked as if they doubled down on him, maybe mercy sales weren't as good as hoped.


----------



## TwoMisfits

jade1 said:


> Exact word for word. Went Thursday night.
> 
> Another billion it appears. love it.



It is unlikely, with the current US and Chinese openings, that this will hit $1B worldwide.  It's projected to fall somewhere around $800M WW, maybe a little more or maybe a little less depending on legs...


----------



## danikoski

Saw GOTG 2 yesterday. It was quite good. I actually enjoyed having breaks between the action and a little more character exploration. I really enjoyed the interaction between Gamora and Nebula. Overall I'd watch it again. Most likely will with my 13 year old stepson. We wanted to see it first before taking him to gauge the film. My stepson has high functioning autism with impulse control issues. This film does have some things in it that gave us pause, but I think we can talk through them. So we will probably see it again.


----------



## jade1

TwoMisfits said:


> It is unlikely, with the current US and Chinese openings, that this will hit $1B worldwide.  It's projected to fall somewhere around $800M WW, maybe a little more or maybe a little less depending on legs...



Still quite the haul, plus DVD etc.


----------



## osully

Good deal on Disney Store website right now. I got free shipping to Canada (Usually $24.95 USD) for free since I bought a Marvel item (I bought a Star Lord pin for $11.99). If you buy any Marvel item (even a Tsum Tsum for $5.95) and use code GALAXY at checkout you get free shipping! I also picked up the BB-8 pin that was on promo for $8 with any purchase from May 4th.


----------



## jade1

Beauty and the Beast #1 PG and #8 Domestic.

Highest Disney movie ever (non Star Wars/Marvel purchase), but still behind Frozen WW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Good deal on Disney Store website right now. I got free shipping to Canada (Usually $24.95 USD) for free since I bought a Marvel item (I bought a Star Lord pin for $11.99). If you buy any Marvel item (even a Tsum Tsum for $5.95) and use code GALAXY at checkout you get free shipping! I also picked up the BB-8 pin that was on promo for $8 with any purchase from May 4th.



Wow $25 for shipping?!?!?  Amazon prime has spoiled me


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Saw GOTG Vol. 2. I don't think it was better than the first but really enjoyed it. Definitely stay all the way through the credits.



Saw it last night. Great movie! Everyone thought it was without a doubt better than the first one. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## DizDaD7

saskdw said:


> Saw it last night. Great movie! Everyone thought it was without a doubt better than the first one. Really enjoyed it.


Better than the 1st?...Really?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I'm really sorry if this off-topic or doesn't belong in this thread, but it seems news is a tad slow anyways so I thought I'd share:

Maharajah Jungle Trail has the whole tiger section closed down. Per a CM we spoke to today, this will go on for another week or two. They are building a den because they expect the female to become pregnant soon (hopefully within 3 months) and are preparing! The litter would probably have 3-5 cubs that would be at AK until they're fully grown. Just some fun news!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I'm really sorry if this off-topic or doesn't belong in this thread, but it seems news is a tad slow anyways so I thought I'd share:
> 
> Maharajah Jungle Trail has the whole tiger section closed down. Per a CM we spoke to today, this will go on for another week or two. They are building a den because they expect the female to become pregnant soon (hopefully within 3 months) and are preparing! The litter would probably have 3-5 cubs that would be at AK until they're fully grown. Just some fun news!


Yes I heard that they were trying to breed some baby Tigers.


----------



## countrymommy

Fantasia79 said:


> They put figment all over their festival stuff this year.  Looked as if they doubled down on him, maybe mercy sales weren't as good as hoped.



I only started going to the parks in 2010 so maybe I don't "get" Figment but there was a F&G Dooney that I loved EXCEPT that Figment was on there so I didn't get it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special ticketed event at the Grand Floridian for Fourth of July. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...n-event-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort.htm


----------



## HFP Travel

Figment would have a stronger presence if Disney didn't have him in such a forgettable ride. I never experienced the original Dreamfinder ride, but I've heard it was much better. 

I hope they keep Figment associated with epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bus stop relocation at Coronado Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...cation-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tarzan meet and greet moving at AK 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/tarzan-meet-greet-moving-to-new-area-at.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Water returns to the rivers of America. DL Update. 

http://micechat.com/159985-disneyland-photo-update-river-runs/


----------



## a4matte

That show about the Disney Weddings was on Freeform last night. A nice, mildly sneaky way to sell their wedding business.
A few things though - they showed the one wedding at Disneyland in front of the castle - this wedding would be so insanely expensive it's not even funny. And the couple from the Bachelor who acted as the hosts of the show... that should just never happen again. While both were robotic and awkward, the girl was almost painful to watch.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> That show about the Disney Weddings was on Freeform last night. A nice, mildly sneaky way to sell their wedding business.
> A few things though - they showed the one wedding at Disneyland in front of the castle - this wedding would be so insanely expensive it's not even funny. And the couple from the Bachelor who acted as the hosts of the show... that should just never happen again. While both were robotic and awkward, the girl was almost painful to watch.


Yeah I watched that too. Wedding in front of the castle, at night, with the carriage entrance, and pentatonix singing as you walk down the aisle. I can't even imagine the final price tag.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Yeah I watched that too. Wedding in front of the castle, at night, with the carriage entrance, and pentatonix singing as you walk down the aisle. I can't even imagine the final price tag.


And don't forget they also had a PRIVATE showing of World of Color at California Adventure right after, complete with personalized photos being projected onto the water screens.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited release Wishes and Happily Ever After shirts

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/limit...-magic-kingdom-t-shirts-now-available-online/


----------



## danikoski

HFP Travel said:


> Figment would have a stronger presence if Disney didn't have him in such a forgettable ride. I never experienced the original Dreamfinder ride, but I've heard it was much better.
> 
> I hope they keep Figment associated with epcot



It was tons better. So much so that I had a stuffed Figment that I kept through college, and he's still stored in a box at my parents' house. And he reached that coveted position because of the original ride. And the play area up above in the pyramids was awesome too. It was one of my favorite rides back when I first started going to Epcot. It now is just ok, and a way to take a break from the heat.


----------



## afan

a4matte said:


> And don't forget they also had a PRIVATE showing of World of Color at California Adventure right after, complete with personalized photos being projected onto the water screens.



They said pentatonix was a surprise. I have a feeling Disney/ABC paid for the dl wedding to get a couple on the show and show the extravagant castle wedding.  I can't imagone many who would spend that much money would be ok with it on tv.  They showed planning stuff with them that they didn't on the others.


----------



## STLstone

danikoski said:


> It was tons better. So much so that I had a stuffed Figment that I kept through college, and he's still stored in a box at my parents' house. And he reached that coveted position because of the original ride. And the play area up above in the pyramids was awesome too. It was one of my favorite rides back when I first started going to Epcot. It now is just ok, and a way to take a break from the heat.


The first time a saw a 3-D film was as a kid, at Epcot, with Figment in it. I still remember trying to reach out and grab him. He's always been a closet favorite of mine.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special ticketed event at the Grand Floridian for Fourth of July.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...n-event-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort.htm


Wow that is some cost! I suppose on par with dessert party in that you get an actual meal. But $360 for 3 of us?


----------



## rteetz

*News

Enter for a Chance to Win an Opportunity to Experience ‘Happily Ever After’ on Opening Night at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Yeah I watched that too. Wedding in front of the castle, at night, with the carriage entrance, and pentatonix singing as you walk down the aisle. I can't even imagine the final price tag.



My fiancé and I were in Magic Kingdom last year and were waiting in line to get our pictures taken with Alice and the Mad Hatter. We were the last ones in line and were chatting with the CM who had been there for over 20 years and used to do weddings in the past. He told us that a wedding like that starts around $25,000, with the most anyone had spent while he was there was close to a million.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited release Wishes and Happily Ever After shirts
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/limit...-magic-kingdom-t-shirts-now-available-online/



Aww the shirts for the Happily Ever After suck. The Wishes ones are so much better.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Enter for a Chance to Win an Opportunity to Experience ‘Happily Ever After’ on Opening Night at Walt Disney World Resort*



Entered me and the hubby. I think it's awesome the entries are only open until 3pm. I wonder when they'll send the emails.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special ticketed event at the Grand Floridian for Fourth of July.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...n-event-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort.htm



Little vague on the description


----------



## Pascal3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square Riverboat closed for Refurbishment August 1-10, 2017.



I never get to ride the riverboat because it is always closed when we are there, we literally arrive August 1st and leave the 11th but have no time in the parks on the last day. I am so sad!


----------



## Fantasia79

Watched Wedding Show with the wife too.  Better than an informercial.  They did a nice job producing it (minus hosts).  Very cool they used a military family for the DL wedding.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

SJMajor67 said:


> My fiancé and I were in Magic Kingdom last year and were waiting in line to get our pictures taken with Alice and the Mad Hatter. We were the last ones in line and were chatting with the CM who had been there for over 20 years and used to do weddings in the past. He told us that a wedding like that starts around $25,000, with the most anyone had spent while he was there was close to a million.


If that is the case, the price has gone down. It used to be a $50,000 minimum that you had to spend on your wedding with Disney in order to have a castle wedding. This was in 2006 when I had a Disney Wedding.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 

Universal Studios Update: Work Continues in San Francisco  *


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mothers day promotions at Disney Springs

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/special-mothers-day-promotions-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disneyland GOTG Mission Breakout ad

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/video...ds-promote-guardians-galaxy-mission-breakout/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CBR's temporary dining tent is now open as well as the food trucks.


----------



## SJMajor67

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> If that is the case, the price has gone down. It used to be a $50,000 minimum that you had to spend on your wedding with Disney in order to have a castle wedding. This was in 2006 when I had a Disney Wedding.



Well in that case, it's probably more than that now, especially knowing how Disney is with their prices. It was over a year ago when we had the conversation, but I believe it had 25,000 in it so maybe it was $125,000. Whichever number it is, it's a lot of money and too much for me.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Water returns to the rivers of America. DL Update.
> 
> http://micechat.com/159985-disneyland-photo-update-river-runs/



Do you think the new Fantasmic will be ready by the Expo? I've heard/read some rumors that we might more realistically be looking at an August or September premiere date.


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> Do you think the new Fantasmic will be ready by the Expo? I've heard/read some rumors that we might more realistically be looking at an August or September premiere date.


Who knows right now. Last I heard they were still having trouble with the projection mapping.


----------



## Madonna3

Madonna3 said:


> Entered me and the hubby. I think it's awesome the entries are only open until 3pm. I wonder when they'll send the emails.


Well we didn't get an email so I guess we weren't the lucky ones!


----------



## luisov

ej119 said:


> Do you think the new Fantasmic will be ready by the Expo? I've heard/read some rumors that we might more realistically be looking at an August or September premiere date.



Some people say that MSEP was extended through August just in case Fantasmic is not ready on time. I'm sure they'll try to get it done by Summer, but the fact that they are not promoting the big return of the show sounds to me like it won't be ready in time for the Summer crowds. As Ryan said, they are having technical issues with projection mapping on moving objects.


----------



## zaccaglin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDI is hiring a master planner for transportation
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...ter-planner-principal-for-transportation-.htm
> 
> I only need 7 years of experience in the field and then I could apply!



Sadly I am "not eligible".... damn contracts.


----------



## mikepizzo

a4matte said:


> That show about the Disney Weddings was on Freeform last night. A nice, mildly sneaky way to sell their wedding business.
> A few things though - they showed the one wedding at Disneyland in front of the castle - this wedding would be so insanely expensive it's not even funny. And the couple from the Bachelor who acted as the hosts of the show... that should just never happen again. While both were robotic and awkward, the girl was almost painful to watch.





Tinkerbell8956 said:


> If that is the case, the price has gone down. It used to be a $50,000 minimum that you had to spend on your wedding with Disney in order to have a castle wedding. This was in 2006 when I had a Disney Wedding.





SJMajor67 said:


> Well in that case, it's probably more than that now, especially knowing how Disney is with their prices. It was over a year ago when we had the conversation, but I believe it had 25,000 in it so maybe it was $125,000. Whichever number it is, it's a lot of money and too much for me.



A someone who is getting married at Walt Disney World this June, and has actually gone through the beginning steps of "auditioning" for the new wedding show they are working on, I have a couple things to say about that special.

It was 100% absolutely unrealistic.  The wedding that happened on Castaway Cay, that's not an actual wedding location.  You cannot get married there.  They set it up there so that the Disney Cruise Ship (was it the Dream?) would be in the background for all the shots. 

The Disneyland wedding was, obviously, extremely unrealistic.  I don't know Disneyland prices, but to get married in front of Cinderella's Castle is $25,000 for just the location.  If you tack on Food & Beverage and Entertainment minimums, it's going to be at least $75,000.  

My fiancee and I applied for the new show they are going to be filming this summer (because, why not...not like they were going to pick us...right?).  So we had our Skype interview and we were talking to the casting guy and I asked what's the incentive.  I was hoping to get a "free" wedding out of it.  He said that Disney would allow us to upgrade certain things.  No word on what we could upgrade or how much of it.  I told him that made sense, Disney isn't going to show off a budget wedding.

He really made it seem like there wasn't too much of an incentive, other than having our wedding on TV which, to me, isn't a selling point.  We applied just to get the experience of what the process would be like, not to get 15 minutes of fame.  I can just imagine all the people being judgmental on the weddings that were already shown.  

I'd be happy to answer any more questions regarding the wedding process, or the interview process if anyone else is interested.  Would probably be better to private message me so we don't bog up the thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
American Idol is making its return on ABC

https://twitter.com/gma/status/861915961468649472


----------



## 1Mouse2RulethemAll

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> American Idol is making its return on ABC
> 
> https://twitter.com/gma/status/861915961468649472


 Wild guess here, but how much you want to bet this will be airing on Sunday night, with a Monday results night to compete with Football?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> 
> Universal Studios Update: Work Continues in San Francisco  *


They are building the Fast and Furious ride so fast I now believe an early 2018 release is a lock. Cant wait to get more info about the ride itself


----------



## mikepizzo

Delano Fiedler said:


> They are building the Fast and Furious ride so fast *(and so furious) *I now believe an early 2018 release is a lock. Cant wait to get more info about the ride itself



Fixed that for you


----------



## Delano Fiedler

mikepizzo said:


> Fixed that for you


I noticed the pun right after posting it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Delano Fiedler said:


> They are building the Fast and Furious ride so fast I now believe an early 2018 release is a lock. Cant wait to get more info about the ride itself


It was already delayed from opening in 2017 and currently Universal just has the standard "Coming 2018". I don't know how much is done inside; that building looks pretty darn big though. 

Here's the blog from 2015 from Universal: http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/fast-furious-ride/

From what I remember it will be screen-based ride but it won't be exactly like the one in Hollywood..at least what I remember reading about.


----------



## rteetz

1Mouse2RulethemAll said:


> Wild guess here, but how much you want to bet this will be airing on Sunday night, with a Monday results night to compete with Football?


Possibly. ABC/ESPN does have Monday night football though which we might not see that happen then.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It was already delayed from opening in 2017 and currently Universal just has the standard "Coming 2018". I don't know how much is done inside; that building looks pretty darn big though.
> 
> Here's the blog from 2015 from Universal: http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/fast-furious-ride/
> 
> From what I remember it will be screen-based ride but it won't be exactly like the one in Hollywood..at least what I remember reading about.


The 2017 delay was probably because they took too long to start building it, for a while it was just a pile of dirt. Now its really moving "fast". 

About the ride itself Im hoping for more like a "drive your own car" experience like in a video game and not a recorded 3D video.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> About the ride itself Im hoping for more like a "drive your own car" experience like in a video game and not a recorded 3D video.


Yeah... I haven't heard anything recently but last I heard was it is going to be very similar to the Hollywood tram portion so that would mean 3D video.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDI traveled to Bali and Jakarta for inspiration in creating Pandora.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...in-creating-pandora---the-world-of-avatar.htm


----------



## jbeyes

Since Universal has been brought up and it's been kind of quiet around here recently, has anyone seen updates about what's shaking with Nintendo Land plans?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Delano Fiedler said:


> The 2017 delay was probably because they took too long to start building it, for a while it was just a pile of dirt. Now its really moving "fast".
> 
> About the ride itself Im hoping for more like a "drive your own car" experience like in a video game and not a recorded 3D video.


I *think* it will be more like what @rteetz mentioned with the 3d video.

It sounds like a cool ride but I feel you on wanting more of a drive your own car vs pre-recorded 3d video. But knowing me I'll still ride it next time I'm at WDW/USO lol.


----------



## rteetz

jbeyes said:


> Since Universal has been brought up and it's been kind of quiet around here recently, has anyone seen updates about what's shaking with Nintendo Land plans?



Japan is first being done in 2020. Last I heard was 2021/22 for Orlando and 2022 for Hollywood. 



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I *think* it will be more like what @rteetz mentioned with the 3d video.
> 
> It sounds like a cool ride but I feel you on wanting more of a drive your own car vs pre-recorded 3d video. But knowing me I'll still ride it next time I'm at WDW/USO lol.



I don't think you'll get to "drive" a car until Mario kart in Nintendo.


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> Japan is first being done in 2020. Last I heard was 2021/22 for Orlando and 2022 for Hollywood.



So Universal's new land will be competing with WDW 50th anniversary? This should be interesting and might explain the push on recent construction.


----------



## rteetz

Madteaparty001 said:


> So Universal's new land will be competing with WDW 50th anniversary? This should be interesting and might explain the push on recent construction.


Which is a smart move by Universal if that's indeed what they do. I think Nintendo is the only thing that could compete with that right now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I don't think you'll get to "drive" a car until Mario kart in Nintendo.


 Sweet! Another thing to look forward to


----------



## skier_pete

Delano Fiedler said:


> They are building the Fast and Furious _*ride so fast *_I now believe an early 2018 release is a lock. Cant wait to get more info about the ride itself



So fast? This is a case where they announce it in Summer of 2015, and the last thing I read was opening summer 2018, so that's three years for a ride in an existing building. (Disaster and Beetlejuice, right?)  That's like a Disney construction timeline. 

For reference, the Fallon ride was announced October 2015 and opened March of this year. A window of 1.5 years. Diagon Alley only took about 2 years. Let's not be impressed with how fast Universal is putting this ride in.


----------



## jknezek

I think Universal's marketing campaign right now is brilliant. The whole "when your vacation grows up" is striking a nerve with a lot of my friends with tweens and teens who have done Disney 2 or more times. If they keep building attractions at this pace, not speed but consistency, Disney will need to keep going as well. And that is only good for us.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I think Universal's marketing campaign right now is brilliant. The whole "when your vacation grows up" is striking a nerve with a lot of my friends with tweens and teens who have done Disney 2 or more times. If they keep building attractions at this pace, not speed but consistency, Disney will need to keep going as well. And that is only good for us.


Universal is eventually going to need to build that 3rd park. They are well into building more hotel rooms and having that capacity for another park.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Which is a smart move by Universal if that's indeed what they do. I think Nintendo is the only thing that could compete with that right now.



I really don't think this will be enough to compete with the WDW 50th in addition to SWL and possible major EPCOT updates by 2021. Universal needs to have more than just Nintendo land announced for the near term future and I think it would be a huge mistake if they are not able to open that in Orlando before 2021.

Rteetz just beat me to it. They absolutely need a true third gate if they want to keep their momentum going.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> I really don't think this will be enough to compete with the WDW 50th in addition to SWL and possible major EPCOT updates by 2021. Universal needs to have more than just Nintendo land announced for the near term future and I think it would be a huge mistake if they are not able to open that in Orlando before 2021.
> 
> Rteetz just beat me to it. They absolutely need a true third gate if they will want to keep their momentum going.


While I agree we don't know what is happening with Epcot yet. Nintendo will be their major to Star Wars.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Fair point regarding Epcot.

 It also remains to be seen exactly how impressive Volcano Bay will be but I am still skeptical about it. Other than that and the expansions of Cabana Bay and construction of Sapphire Falls, the last attractions that they have opened since Diagon Alley in 2014 (Kong last year and Fallon this Spring) have been a bit underwhelming. Also having done the tram tour at Universal Hollywood, I cannot say that I am very excited about that style of attraction being adapted for fast and the furious in Orlando either. To each their own though I guess on those attractions.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Fair point regarding Epcot.
> 
> It also remains to be seen exactly how impressive Volcano Bay will be but I am still skeptical about it. Other than that and the expansions of Cabana Bay and construction of Sapphire Falls, the last attractions that they have opened since Diagon Alley in 2014 (Kong last year and Fallon this Spring) have been a bit underwhelming. Also having done the tram tour at Universal Hollywood, I cannot say that I am very excited about that style of attraction being adapted for fast and the furious in Orlando either. To each their own though I guess on those attractions.


Universal has also committed to 4,000 more hotel rooms on the Wet n Wild site.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the new quick service coming to the Yacht Club

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/photo...r-service-location-disneys-yacht-club-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Universal is eventually going to need to build that 3rd park. They are well into building more hotel rooms and having that capacity for another park.



One thing we have to remember is that Universal has not really "expanded" since the original HP stuff opened. It's all be replacement, replacement, replacement. Minions replaced Jimmy Neutron, Fallon replaces Twister, F&F replaces Disaster, even Diagon Alley replaces Jaws, though admittedly that took out a single attraction and replaced it with mulitple attractions. 

Now, I'm not saying those aren't improvements, they are. But it's really not enough to take the place from a 2-3 day location to a week long destination for most people. Not sure even volcano bay would do that. A third park though?  Watch out. 



jknezek said:


> I think Universal's marketing campaign right now is brilliant. The whole "when your vacation grows up" is striking a nerve with a lot of my friends with tweens and teens who have done Disney 2 or more times. If they keep building attractions at this pace, not speed but consistency, Disney will need to keep going as well. And that is only good for us.



Agree, Universal is smart enough to know that there prime appeal is to older kids and young adults. HP is slightly more "all-ages" but still has issues on that front with it's major rides. The idea of "you've done Disney with your little ones, now try us" is smart.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> even Diagon Alley replaces Jaws, though admittedly that took out a single attraction and replaced it with mulitple attractions.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying those aren't improvements, they are. But it's really not enough to take the place from a 2-3 day location to a week long destination for most people. Not sure even volcano bay would do that. A third park though? Watch out.


Are you counting the Hogwarts express as the second attraction? Otherwise Diagon Alley only has one ride. 

I agree, a third park would definitely make a case for that week long destination.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld woes contine as attendance falls. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ue-to-plummet-during-seaworlds-first-quarter/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Are you counting the Hogwarts express as the second attraction? Otherwise Diagon Alley only has one ride.
> 
> I agree, a third park would definitely make a case for that week long destination.



yes, Hogwarts Express + Gringotts, plus the shows and the shops were replacing one single ride - so it's really not Apples to Apples if you say one ride to one ride, but in the case of Minions and Fallon and Fast and Furious it is - one to one, and in the case of F&F they took out two attractions.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Universal has also committed to 4,000 more hotel rooms on the Wet n Wild site.



Yes and I think this is exactly why we are due for another big new announcement from them within the next few months, of course this is pure speculation on my part. The third gate would be a megaton though.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SeaWorld woes contine as attendance falls.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ue-to-plummet-during-seaworlds-first-quarter/



This makes me quite sad   Let's start a rumor about Universal buying SeaWorld for a third gate. MAKE SEAWORLD GREAT AGAIN


----------



## danikoski

Delano Fiedler said:


> This makes me quite sad   Let's start a rumor about Universal buying SeaWorld for a third gate. MAKE SEAWORLD GREAT AGAIN



Hey, that could work. SeaWorld does have some pretty nice coasters. Although I'm not sure Universal would want to buy the SeaWorlds in San Diego and Texas...


----------



## Madonna3

jknezek said:


> I think Universal's marketing campaign right now is brilliant. The whole "when your vacation grows up" is striking a nerve with a lot of my friends with tweens and teens who have done Disney 2 or more times. If they keep building attractions at this pace, not speed but consistency, Disney will need to keep going as well. And that is only good for us.



It's not all Sunshine and Mickey Bars. We have to remember we want quality over quantity and increased investment in the parks = $ at the ticket gate and resort prices.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the new quick service coming to the Yacht Club
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/photo...r-service-location-disneys-yacht-club-resort/



Cool. This was very much needed. Now, put one over at Boardwalk.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Cool. This was very much needed. Now, put one over at Boardwalk.


Well they have all of the stuff at the boardwalk already I think that's why they don't put one in there.


----------



## nkosiek

Madonna3 said:


> Cool. This was very much needed. Now, put one over at Boardwalk.


I've always thought the bakery was a solid QS with really good soups and sandwiches. The only thing is that it doesn't have seating...kinda like most places on the Boardwalks of NJ.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> It's not all Sunshine and Mickey Bars. We have to remember we want quality over quantity and increased investment in the parks = $ at the ticket gate and resort prices.



They're gonna keep raising prices anyways - I at least want new stuff for my increased $$.


----------



## luisov

As a short term strategy, Universal's consistency in opening new attractions is brilliant. They are keeping their momentum going and people are going back to see what's new for the year. In the long term, however, I don't think they are doing what it's needed. The last universally acclaimed attraction they opened was Forbidden Journey, seven years ago. Even Gringotts, which is surrounded by one of the most inmersive lands ever created, is described as underwhelming by many (trust me, I dreamed of a Gringotts coaster for years).

With Kong, Fallon and possibly Fast and Furious all being arguable filler attractions, I don't think Universal has anything to compete with until Nintendo land becomes a reality. Many argue that Universal's recent success is still tied to Potter, which is somewhat concerning, in my opinion.


----------



## skier_pete

luisov said:


> As a short term strategy, Universal's consistency in opening new attractions is brilliant. They are keeping their momentum going and people are going back to see what's new for the year. In the long term, however, I don't think they are doing what it's needed. The last universally acclaimed attraction they opened was Forbidden Journey, seven years ago. Even Gringotts, which is surrounded by one of the most inmersive lands ever created, is described as underwhelming by many (trust me, I dreamed of a Gringotts coaster for years).
> 
> With Kong, Fallon and possibly Fast and Furious all being arguable filler attractions, I don't think Universal has anything to compete with until Nintendo land becomes a reality. Many argue that Universal's recent success is still tied to Potter, which is somewhat concerning, in my opinion.



Have you been on the Gringott's ride? It is only underwhelming if you think it should top Forbidden Journey. Kong I thought was also very impressive. The main failing at Universal is the reliance on screen technology or "point you at a screen and shake you around". The rides are each top notch on their own, but when we rode them all in a row, they got tiresome. 

The attendance figures really bear out what's going on. Universal has managed to grow its fan base, while Disney is only rising very slowly. Unlikely Pandora moves the needle very much, but you can bet Star Wars will.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Well they have all of the stuff at the boardwalk already I think that's why they don't put one in there.



go fill your cup at Boardwalk and then tell me they don't need one


----------



## Madonna3

nkosiek said:


> I've always thought the bakery was a solid QS with really good soups and sandwiches. The only thing is that it doesn't have seating...kinda like most places on the Boardwalks of NJ.



It is a nice option. I love it, but the Boardwalk could use a sit down quick service inside or at least more refill stations.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I know this doesn't belong and I'll  repost it where it actually belongs later but we just ran into Steve Porter in HS and I had to say something!!!! Excitement is through the roof and my poor husband has no idea what just happened!


----------



## Madonna3

nkosiek said:


> I've always thought the bakery was a solid QS with really good soups and sandwiches. The only thing is that it doesn't have seating...kinda like most places on the Boardwalks of NJ.



I grew up on the Jersey Shore. Are you talking about the food stands? Otherwise, there's lots of places to grab a slice and a seat.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> go fill your cup at Boardwalk and then tell me they don't need one


I'm sure it's a hike but I feel like that's their reasoning as to why they don't add something else there.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> They're gonna keep raising prices anyways - I at least want new stuff for my increased $$.



I don't disagree with you, but I want QUALITY stuff.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know this doesn't belong and I'll  repost it where it actually belongs later but we just ran into Steve Porter in HS and I had to say something!!!! Excitement is through the roof and my poor husband has no idea what just happened!


Nice! He will be on today's show in a little bit.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I'm sure it's a hike but I feel like that's their reasoning as to why they don't add something else there.



It's not a deal breaker for me if it doesn't happen, but I'd like to see a better quick service option on that side of the lake. However, I guess with the pizza stand and the Bakery they probably feel like they have their bases covered. I'd settle for another refill station or two instead.


----------



## MissGina5

luisov said:


> As a short term strategy, Universal's consistency in opening new attractions is brilliant. They are keeping their momentum going and people are going back to see what's new for the year. In the long term, however, I don't think they are doing what it's needed. The last universally acclaimed attraction they opened was Forbidden Journey, seven years ago. Even Gringotts, which is surrounded by one of the most inmersive lands ever created, is described as underwhelming by many (trust me, I dreamed of a Gringotts coaster for years).
> 
> With Kong, Fallon and possibly Fast and Furious all being arguable filler attractions, I don't think Universal has anything to compete with until Nintendo land becomes a reality. Many argue that Universal's recent success is still tied to Potter, which is somewhat concerning, in my opinion.


 
I agree for the most part. I really enjoy gringotts especially because it's a thrill ride my sister can handle. I would say that a lot of these rides that they are churning out so fast are the same shakey go through ride with screen interaction (a la Spider-Man for example) so I haven't been so eager to try all the new rides. It's still definitely linked to Potter which is at least a liiiittle different from the transformers type rides. AS someone else said about disney big new rides it's definitely quality over quantity. It could be argued though that Disney needs some of those filler rides to get crowds more dispersed but I'd say they just need to make more rides faster  they don't need to be the same ride over and over


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Nice! He will be on today's show in a little bit.



It hit me that he was on his way to find a spot to do the show but when we passed by and I asked if it was him, he stopped and chatted with us and it was so cool!


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> Have you been on the Gringott's ride? It is only underwhelming if you think it should top Forbidden Journey. Kong I thought was also very impressive. The main failing at Universal is the reliance on screen technology or "point you at a screen and shake you around". The rides are each top notch on their own, but when we rode them all in a row, they got tiresome.
> 
> The attendance figures really bear out what's going on. Universal has managed to grow its fan base, while Disney is only rising very slowly. Unlikely Pandora moves the needle very much, but you can bet Star Wars will.



if Star Wars does for WDW as Harry Potter did for Universal, it's going to be a whole new world...


----------



## jlundeen

Madonna3 said:


> It is a nice option. I love it, but the Boardwalk could use a sit down quick service inside or at least more refill stations.


I agree...having to go outside and around the corner to fill up a refill, or grab a quick bite to eat is not as convenient as an inside spot - even if it's limited, like Beach Club's Marketplace...it still would be an improvement, in my opinion.


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> I agree...having to go outside and around the corner to fill up a refill, or grab a quick bite to eat is not as convenient as an inside spot - even if it's limited, like Beach Club's Marketplace...it still would be an improvement, in my opinion.



If the coke freestyle machines are a success at CBR during the refurb, I could see them adding more of these at other resorts for refills.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Which is a smart move by Universal if that's indeed what they do. I think Nintendo is the only thing that could compete with that right now.



Plus not just competition but if a ton of people are in the area for WDW 50th get them to add on a few days for Universal


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I think Universal's marketing campaign right now is brilliant. The whole "when your vacation grows up" is striking a nerve with a lot of my friends with tweens and teens who have done Disney 2 or more times. If they keep building attractions at this pace, not speed but consistency, Disney will need to keep going as well. And that is only good for us.



My kids still haven't "grown up" a but my oldest (just turned 8) is starting to get into Harry Potter (she's been tearing through the books) so I suspect within a few years we will add a Universal portion onto our trip


----------



## jlundeen

danikoski said:


> If the coke freestyle machines are a success at CBR during the refurb, I could see them adding more of these at other resorts for refills.


I know they are already at POFQ...and others, I think


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know this doesn't belong and I'll  repost it where it actually belongs later but we just ran into Steve Porter in HS and I had to say something!!!! Excitement is through the roof and my poor husband has no idea what just happened!





rteetz said:


> Nice! He will be on today's show in a little bit.



Disappointed he didn't mention meeting  @PaintsWithAllTheColors


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> if Star Wars does for WDW as Harry Potter did for Universal, it's going to be a whole new world...



Wait, are you implying a new Aladdin ride?


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, are you implying a new Aladdin ride?



hah, I was wondering if someone would pick up on that


----------



## rteetz

*News

#DisneyParksLIVE Will Stream ‘Happily Ever After’ Debut May 12 at 8:50 p.m. ET*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Exotic Magic Shots Available at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Happy 62nd Birthday to Kermit the Frog!


----------



## sachilles

Seems very quiet on the Pandora front, this close to opening. The advance previews to staff and AP holders begins soon, doesn't it? Has rivers of light been running consistently without issue?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Seems very quiet on the Pandora front, this close to opening. The advance previews to staff and AP holders begins soon, doesn't it? Has rivers of light been running consistently without issue?


Obviously you haven't seen the Pandora thread  Sorry I have been updating that with Pandora info instead of here. CM previews are in full swing. RoL has been running fine. FoP in Pandora has not been running consistently yet but I wouldn't be worried as these are previews not full openings.


----------



## ForeverAlice

I just saw on TMZ that  WDW will be hosting American Idol Auditions! It says it is easier to have them at WDW instead of traveling to other cities!!!


----------



## jknezek

ForeverAlice said:


> I just saw on TMZ that  WDW will be hosting American Idol Auditions!


I didn't even know they were bringing it back. Of course I stopped watching about 12 seasons ago, but I know a lot of people that were upset it was cancelled.


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> I didn't even know they were bringing it back. Of course I stopped watching about 12 seasons ago, but I know a lot of people that were upset it was cancelled.


I am already SO OVER american idol and it hasn't even started


----------



## ForeverAlice

I didn't know it was cancelled- I have never watched it to be honest! It should increase resort crowds whenever it happens, so I am interested solely for that reason!!!


----------



## MissGina5

ForeverAlice said:


> I didn't know it was cancelled- I have never watched it to be honest! It should increase resort crowds whenever it happens so I am interested solely for that reason!!!


oh ewww I hadn't even THOUGHT of that


----------



## FoxC63

ForeverAlice said:


> I didn't know it was cancelled- I have never watched it to be honest! It should increase resort crowds whenever it happens, so I am interested solely for that reason!!!



Ugh!


----------



## rteetz

ForeverAlice said:


> I didn't know it was cancelled- I have never watched it to be honest! It should increase resort crowds whenever it happens, so I am interested solely for that reason!!!


I don't think it will increase resort crowd levels.


----------



## jade1

luisov said:


> Even Gringotts, which is surrounded by one of the most inmersive lands ever created, is described as underwhelming by many (trust me, I dreamed of a Gringotts coaster for years).



Agreed. An actual roller coaster in the HP movies and they blow it. More G's on 7DMT.


----------



## MissGina5

jade1 said:


> Agreed. An actual roller coaster in the HP movies and they blow it. More G's on 7DMT.


ugh you have dueling dragons where I almost gave myself a concussion! I hear that is on it's way out though.


----------



## jade1

MissGina5 said:


> ugh you have dueling dragons where I almost gave myself a concussion! I hear that is on it's way out though.



You make a valid point, (although please keep DD). The masses want Soarin and 7DMT etc. Can't really blame US. Just used to some G's over there and really hoped in this case they would have stayed with it.

Better yet, a "green" side and a "red" side like MS, one takes off (veers off) into a RNRC type scenario of the bank.


----------



## MissGina5

jade1 said:


> You make a valid point, (although please keep DD). The masses want Soarin and 7DMT etc. Can't really blame US. Just used to some G's over there and really hoped in this case they would have stayed with it.
> 
> Better yet, a "green" side and a "red" side like MS, one takes off (veers off) into a RNRC type scenario of the bank.


it can be improved but the ride itself is old and needs to honestly be remade for safety and smoothness! It could be a really cool ride with fantastic beasts incorporations buuuut....


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Magic Passenger Dies During Shore Excursion in St. Kitts*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Quarter 2 fiscal earnings. 
http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/05/09/disney-fy17-q2-earnings-live-blog/

Revenue is $13.34 Billion

Parks and Resorts profit grew 20% compared to last year

Growth comes mainly from Disney Studios and Parks and Resorts

Consumer Products and Interactive Media is down 11%

*Disneyland Shanghai was profitable for the first time since opening. *

Bob Iger believes new packages such as DirecTV Now will help ESPN.

*Iger reiterates ESPN direct to consumer product by the end of the year. *

Iger is confident the board will find the right person to replace him.

Iger has missed the first two Economic Advisory councils with Trump but hopes to be at the next one.

Shanghai Disneyland will hit 10 million visitors within days.

They are looking at expanding the Shanghai Disney Resort

Decrease in consumer products was due to slow down in Star Wars and Frozen merchandise.

*80% of people who access ESPN do it from a mobile device. *

Disney has 11 Franchises that generate over $1 billion in retail sales.

Disney expects Shanghai slow down in Q3 due to change in seasons.

Disney offered promotions to drive park attendance, due to timing of Spring Break and end of 60th anniversary at Disneyland.

*NBA deal will have a major impact on next quarter due to costs.*

Disney expects to invest more in the parks.

*Disney expects to repurchase $9-10 billion in shares. *

Bob Iger highlights new cruise ships and *unannounced hotel plans* as avenues for growth.

*Iger says that another growth opportunity for the parks is adding more intellectual property to them.*

*Iger says Disney does not have current plans to take main ESPN product to direct to consumer but sees it eventually happening. 

They expect ESPN to continue to be a multi-channel product for the foreseeable future. 

Iger wants to secure Disney's film future, figure out ESPN, and continue to grow Disney's leadership team in his remaining time. *


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Quick Service Buffet at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

Also to note on the earnings call, Iger was not particularly happy about succession plan questions...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Exotic Magic Shots Available at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*



Got the one with Pascal on Sunday 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Disappointed he didn't mention meeting  @PaintsWithAllTheColors



I haven't had a chance to listen yet, still in the parks, but that's okay, I just regret forgetting to get a quick picture


----------



## koala1966

mikeamizzle said:


> Yes and I think this is exactly why we are due for another big new announcement from them within the next few months, of course this is pure speculation on my part. The third gate would be a megaton though.



You guys are totally ignoring that Universal would call it their 4th gate, since they are stubbornly insisting that Volcano Bay is their 3rd gate. ;-) They even have AAA saying it, I read it in the most recent issue of AAA Living.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Exotic Magic Shots Available at Disney’s Animal Kingdom*



I guess this basically confirms no Wishes stream. :/ 

Are there any reputable YouTubers who do live streams? Periscope always feezes up on me badly


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I guess this basically confirms no Wishes stream. :/
> 
> Are there any reputable YouTubers who do live streams? Periscope always feezes up on me badly


Streaming Disney, and I am sure dozens of other blogger types will be there. The DIS will likely have video but probably not live. Maybe WDWNT.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Quarter 2 fiscal earnings.
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2017/05/09/disney-fy17-q2-earnings-live-blog/
> 
> Revenue is $13.34 Billion
> 
> Parks and Resorts profit grew 20% compared to last year
> 
> Growth comes mainly from Disney Studios and Parks and Resorts
> 
> Consumer Products and Interactive Media is down 11%
> 
> *Disneyland Shanghai was profitable for the first time since opening. *
> 
> Bob Iger believes new packages such as DirecTV Now will help ESPN.
> 
> *Iger reiterates ESPN direct to consumer product by the end of the year. *
> 
> Iger is confident the board will find the right person to replace him.
> 
> Iger has missed the first two Economic Advisory councils with Trump but hopes to be at the next one.
> 
> Shanghai Disneyland will hit 10 million visitors within days.
> 
> They are looking at expanding the Shanghai Disney Resort
> 
> Decrease in consumer products was due to slow down in Star Wars and Frozen merchandise.
> 
> *80% of people who access ESPN do it from a mobile device. *
> 
> Disney has 11 Franchises that generate over $1 billion in retail sales.
> 
> Disney expects Shanghai slow down in Q3 due to change in seasons.
> 
> Disney offered promotions to drive park attendance, due to timing of Spring Break and end of 60th anniversary at Disneyland.
> 
> *NBA deal will have a major impact on next quarter due to costs.*
> 
> Disney expects to invest more in the parks.
> 
> *Disney expects to repurchase $9-10 billion in shares. *
> 
> Bob Iger highlights new cruise ships and *unannounced hotel plans* as avenues for growth.
> 
> *Iger says that another growth opportunity for the parks is adding more intellectual property to them.*
> 
> *Iger says Disney does not have current plans to take main ESPN product to direct to consumer but sees it eventually happening.
> 
> They expect ESPN to continue to be a multi-channel product for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Iger wants to secure Disney's film future, figure out ESPN, and continue to grow Disney's leadership team in his remaining time. *


Not a big fan of the ip thing he said... I'm curious about theee hotel plans


----------



## nkosiek

Madonna3 said:


> I grew up on the Jersey Shore. Are you talking about the food stands? Otherwise, there's lots of places to grab a slice and a seat.


Depends what part but most of the places I'm thinking of are food windows, not so much the small restaurants. Since essentially a QS is not much more than a food window, that's what I'm thinking. Sorry, for the most part, I prefer Disney's version of the Boardwalk to anything found in NJ.


----------



## merry_nbright

"Intellectual property"? Are we talking EPCOT or am I reading too much into that.


----------



## Jetku

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets are now on sale!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


----------



## MommaBerd

Saw GotG Vol 2 last night with the fam - I really enjoyed it. I can't say I liked it better than the first one - the music was definitely not as good and it didn't have as much humor as the first. BUT I liked the story better - much more heart in it. One thing I'll say is that I wish DH and I had previewed this one before taking everyone! In my opinion (and my boys') the language/humor/dialogue was *much* more coarse in this one than the first. Probably should have taken the PG-13 rating literally. Regardless, I am definitely a fan of GotG and am already looking forward to the next "Volume"!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Jetku said:


> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets are now on sale!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


$88 plus taxes the night Im going. Yikes  They better have some tasty cookies!


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets are now on sale!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


Mickeys very merry Christmas party also on sale. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...le-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


----------



## twebber55

never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it


----------



## Madonna3

Jetku said:


> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets are now on sale!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/



Tix are as expensive as a full day - nearly. Ouch.


----------



## jlundeen

twebber55 said:


> never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it


We have done the Christmas party a few times, and I really didn't think it was worth the extra cost, (mediocre "not hot" cocoa, stale cookies, peppermint sticks).  But last year there were many more "improvements" like different treat items at different locations, and an overall "less crowded" feel...but I'm sure it depends on what night you go.  I'd do it again...


----------



## SureAsLiz

twebber55 said:


> never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it



You will find a wide range of opinions on this topic, especially in this thread.
Your best bet will be to visit the main event threads in TPAS and join the discussion over there.
Crowded and Worth It are both extremely subjective metrics and only you can decide that the answer is

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...tmas-party-2017-believe-in-the-magic.3587769/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Flyerjab

twebber55 said:


> never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it



Never been to the Christmas party but I have been to the Halloween part twice.  It was worth it both times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Tix are as expensive as a full day - nearly. Ouch.





jlundeen said:


> We have done the Christmas party a few times, and I really didn't think it was worth the extra cost, (mediocre "not hot" cocoa, stale cookies, peppermint sticks).  But last year there were many more "improvements" like different treat items at different locations, and an overall "less crowded" feel...but I'm sure it depends on what night you go.  I'd do it again...



From reading a lot of takes on the parties over the years it seems like people used to love them because, besides the actual party parts, the park was less crowded and you could get on a lot of rides with little to no line .... then more people learned about this and the parties started getting very crowded and this benefit of "low crowds" was gone and people started complaining/telling people they weren't as good as they used to be, etc. ... so in response Disney has really jacked up the prices in recent years and it seems to have worked in lessening the crowds a bit - so now some of the "value" is back BUT it costs more to get that so bit of a trade off


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> From reading a lot of takes on the parties over the years it seems like people used to love them because, besides the actual party parts, the park was less crowded and you could get on a lot of rides with little to no line .... then more people learned about this and the parties started getting very crowded and this benefit of "low crowds" was gone and people started complaining/telling people they weren't as good as they used to be, etc. ... so in response Disney has really jacked up the prices in recent years and it seems to have worked in lessening the crowds a bit - so now some of the "value" is back BUT it costs more to get that so bit of a trade off



I sort of agree with you, except I don't think the prices have deterred crowds.


----------



## Madonna3

Wife of ESPN broadcaster Chris Berman dies in crash

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/35392737/wife-of-espn-broadcaster-chris-berman-dies-in-crash


----------



## jknezek

twebber55 said:


> never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it


We went last early December. It was interesting to do once, but I wouldn't do it again. If I was to do it at all, that would be the ticket I bought for the day. In other words, if you are there for 4 days, don't get 4 days of tickets plus the Christmas Party. Get 3 days of tickets, get the Party ticket, resort hop or pool in the a.m. and head to MK at 4 when you can get in. It's really expensive for what you get, but I suppose it is fun for what it is.


----------



## merry_nbright

twebber55 said:


> never been to a christmas party but im gonna be there early december is MK crowded during the party? do people think it is worth it


I went last year and it was definitely worth it. Different characters, an awesome parade, and hardly no wait for rides! I would definitely give it a shot! The cookies weren't bad. Not great, but not bad. My favorite was the warm apple cider cause it was a little chilly the night I went!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I sort of agree with you, except I don't think the prices have deterred crowds.



that was largely based on last year when it seemed like not as many parties were selling out and those that did took longer to do so ... and I did read a few reports of it feeling not as crowded as in the most recent prior years (still much more crowded than they used to be - but it seems to have had at least a little impact ----- but mostly anecdotal)


----------



## BigRed98

Madonna3 said:


> Wife of ESPN broadcaster Chris Berman dies in crash
> 
> http://www.nbc-2.com/story/35392737/wife-of-espn-broadcaster-chris-berman-dies-in-crash



That's really sad. I love chris Berman when he was on ESPN doing Monday night football segments, doing the NFL draft, and the Home Run Derby. My prayers r with him and his family.


----------



## Jetku

AP discount days are limited for the parties. Can't get an AP discount for October 27th.


----------



## soniam

Jetku said:


> AP discount days are limited for the parties. Can't get an AP discount for October 27th.



It appears no discounts after 10/19 and on some other dates.


----------



## MommaBerd

Jetku said:


> AP discount days are limited for the parties. Can't get an AP discount for October 27th.





soniam said:


> It appears no discounts after 10/19 and on some other dates.



I noticed this, too. I was checking prices - mainly out of curiosity - and was surprised that there were discount "blackout" dates. I wonder if the same holds true for DVC? (My guess is Yes.)


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> Tix are as expensive as a full day - nearly. Ouch.



So excited that I am going from Nov 4th to 8th and not a stupid party night in sight!


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> So excited that I am going from Nov 4th to 8th and not a stupid party night in sight!



That's because of the Wine & Dine Half Marathon, right?


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> That's because of the Wine & Dine Half Marathon, right?



Races are 2nd through 5th, but I am not sure that has anything to do with why there are no parties. Whatever the reason, I am happy to not have MK shut down half the nights we are there.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Races are 2nd through 5th, but I am not sure that has anything to do with why there are no parties. Whatever the reason, I am happy to not have MK shut down half the nights we are there.


For me it is the needed incentive to LEAVE the parks and try some of the resort and springs restaurants. We decided to nix park hopper this time and so it's kind of exciting to have an exploring night because we don't usually give ourselves that time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article about Bob Iger and the transition to the next CEO whoever that may be. 

https://qz.com/980277/bob-igers-final-duty-at-disney-dis-is-the-small-matter-of-securing-its-future/


----------



## Indybill

********** said: ↑
So excited that I am going from Nov 4th to 8th and not a stupid party night in sight!


mikepizzo said:


> That's because of the Wine & Dine Half Marathon, right?



There are no parties then as that is when they change MK over from MNSSHP to MVMCP. There are seven days in between the last Halloween party and the first Christmas party so that week will have the Halloween stuff coming down and then immediately see the Christmas decorations start going up.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!

http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/


----------



## danikoski

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/



Well, I could afford the catalog for the auction, but that is probably it...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Well, I could afford the catalog for the auction, but that is probably it...



I had registered for another Disney auction (didn't win anything as everything wound up going for much more than the initial estimates) but the catalogue itself is pretty dram cool


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Market at the Ale and Compass location at the Yacht Club opens April 15th. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/marke...ocation-opens-15th-disneys-yacht-club-resort/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Saw Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2 last night. Both my husband and I really enjoyed the movie. We laughed quite a bit and I did enjoy the time given to develop and add more depth to the characters though I will say the pacing is different than the first one and I can see where that could be considered a con. I do think at this time I enjoy the first one slightly more than the second one but both were good in my book .


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Mickeys very merry Christmas party also on sale.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...le-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm



Bought mine!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FoxC63

MissGina5 said:


> For me it is the needed incentive to LEAVE the parks and try some of the resort and springs restaurants. We decided to nix park hopper this time and so it's kind of exciting to have an *exploring night* because we don't usually give ourselves that time



Yes please!  I wish we could have one full day or even two of stress FREE planning, ADR's & FP's.  I haven't seen Downtown Disney/Disney Springs in years nor have we ever checked out any of the resorts.  Someday though.  It's on my Bucket List


----------



## FoxC63

MommaBerd said:


> I noticed this, too. I was checking prices - mainly out of curiosity - and was surprised that there were discount "blackout" dates. I wonder if the same holds true for DVC? (My guess is Yes.)



AP & DVC Prices and Dates are exactly the same.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



That was quite the dramatic music score they used


----------



## rteetz

One more day of Wishes! Here is a nice multi-angle video of the show.


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/



That would explain why on the Backstage Magic Tour they showed us a print of that drawing - they didn't even have it. Notice adventureland is on the wrong side of the park, which is how you know it's the "first" drawing.  I wonder if Lassiter or someone else within the organization will try and get it back. It'll definitely sell for a big pile of money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> That would explain why on the Backstage Magic Tour they showed us a print of that drawing - they didn't even have it. Notice adventureland is on the wrong side of the park, which is how you know it's the "first" drawing.  I wonder if Lassiter or someone else within the organization will try and get it back. It'll definitely sell for a big pile of money.



Yeah, this is definitely the first take.  One thin interesting I found about it, as I am reading a book currently on the history of the Haunted Mansion, is that from the very beginning there was always plans for a "haunted house" attraction (even back when the original plan was Mickey Mouse Park on the lot next to the studio) and on this original plan you can see a "Haunted House" but it is right off Main St., - obviously way before there was going to be a New Orleans Sq


----------



## Madonna3

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/


Can I write them a check?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New love themed pin collection.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-pin-celebration-coming-to-epcot-this-august/


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Farewell Wishes, had the pleasure to watch it 6 times and it has been always fun, and welcome HeA! cant wait to see it live. That youtube preview video looked amazing.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New love themed pin collection.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-pin-celebration-coming-to-epcot-this-august/



It's the whole pin trading event at WDW this year. For some reason I feel like usually by now the thing is sold out?
And if anyone is thinking of doing it and hasn't done it before: You register, then you fill out the RSP with what you'd want to purchase at the event. There's then a lottery system and that will determine if you'll actually be able to purchase what you asked for. Sometimes some left over sets will end up at EPCOT after the event.


----------



## danikoski

FoxC63 said:


> Yes please!  I wish we could have one full day or even two of stress FREE planning, ADR's & FP's.  I haven't seen Downtown Disney/Disney Springs in years nor have we ever checked out any of the resorts.  Someday though.  It's on my Bucket List



Our last trip we had a day of no parks, where we explored WL, went to Disney Springs, and closed it with Hoop Dee Do Revue, Wishes Fireworks from our room, and the Electrical Light Water Pageant. It was a really great day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this was already posted, but Fall 2018 DCL itineraries are out:

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...MP=SOC-42866DCLFall2018ItinerariesFacebook638

featured new item is that for the very first time, guests can sail from New York to Bermuda


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney parks blog Pandora meet up

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ition-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-meet-up/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Opening weekend of Pandora Rivers of Light will have three showings at night.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Opening weekend of Pandora Rivers of Light will have three showings at night.



That's interesting. We have a ROL package booked at Tiffins for 06/03. Should we cancel ya think?


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney parks blog Pandora meet up
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ition-to-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-meet-up/



Event is already full and I was ALMOST mad about it, but then I saw it was 7 in the freaking morning. Not so mad anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> That's interesting. We have a ROL package booked at Tiffins for 06/03. Should we cancel ya think?


Well the dining package will at least guarantee you a spot. I have the Tiffins package booked for 5/31.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Event is already full and I was ALMOST mad about it, but then I saw it was 7 in the freaking morning. Not so mad anymore.


It filled up in about 3 minutes.


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this was already posted, but Fall 2018 DCL itineraries are out:
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...MP=SOC-42866DCLFall2018ItinerariesFacebook638
> 
> featured new item is that for the very first time, guests can sail from New York to Bermuda



"Fall 2018 Disney Magic sailings from New York also include 7-night voyages to Walt Disney World Resort, Florida. Choose from one of 3 cruises, with stops in Port Canaveral, located near the Resort, and a day at Disney’s private Bahamian island, Castaway Cay. For an added dash of magic, each Guest will receive a one-day Walt Disney World Park Hopper ticket plus complimentary round-trip transportation between the ship and the theme parks."

That sounds like a great cruise!


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> It filled up in about 3 minutes.



Like I said... *ALMOST* mad, but at 7am... I'm fine with missing that.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Well the dining package will at least guarantee you a spot. I have the Tiffins package booked for 5/31.



Ok, but here's the thing, no discounts when I get to guarantee myself a seat. Also, it's for the first viewing and not really sure what time that means. With 3 viewings, I would have to imagine I would get into at least one of them, especially if I aim for the latest one.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, but here's the thing, no discounts when I get to guarantee myself a seat. Also, it's for the first viewing and not really sure what time that means. With 3 viewings, I would have to imagine I would get into at least one of them, especially if I aim for the latest one.


True but Tiffins is very good 

I'm keeping mine. I'll watch the first showing then head to Pandora for the rest of the night.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> It filled up in about 3 minutes.


wow three minutes
im shocked


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> True but Tiffins is very good
> 
> I'm keeping mine. I'll watch the first showing then head to Pandora for the rest of the night.



This is also a good idea. Ok, you sold me. Do you know what time the first showing is?


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> This is also a good idea. Ok, you sold me. Do you know what time the first showing is?


9:15


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> True but Tiffins is very good
> 
> I'm keeping mine. I'll watch the first showing then head to Pandora for the rest of the night.



Enjoy your fancy food while I eat my cheeseburger pod


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> 9:15



How late is he last showing?  Is it getting into the extra-extra hours?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> How late is he last showing?  Is it getting into the extra-extra hours?


11:45


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Enjoy your fancy food while I eat my cheeseburger pod


I am normally eating the cheaper stuff too but I wanted to experience Tiffins this time around. I might try a cheeseburger pod for lunch or late night snack


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Enjoy your fancy food while I eat my cheeseburger pod



 I will also be fancy~


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/



side note - just got an e-mail about this auction as I had registered for a past one ... they don't have the actual items listed yet, but mentions:

Over 900 artifacts from Disneyland, Walt Disney World, EPCOT, and beyond! Including:

Walt Disney's one-of-a-kind hand-inked and hand-colored presentation map of Disneyland responsible for securing the financing for the park.
Original Ken O'Connor Maquettes from the Haunted Mansion and the infamous Western River Expedition.
Rare Attraction Posters and Park Signage.
Rare Memorabilia from the Mickey Mouse Club Circus.
First year unused Disneyland Tickets.
Early Conceptual Artwork and Blueprints.
Cast Member Costumes, behind the scenes memorabilia,


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> I am normally eating the cheaper stuff too but I wanted to experience Tiffins this time around. I might try a cheeseburger pod for lunch or late night snack


We were a a party of 4 and the bill was about 230 dollars there  great experience nevertheless.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> side note - just got an e-mail about this auction as I had registered for a past one ... they don't have the actual items listed yet, but mentions:
> 
> Over 900 artifacts from Disneyland, Walt Disney World, EPCOT, and beyond! Including:
> 
> Walt Disney's one-of-a-kind hand-inked and hand-colored presentation map of Disneyland responsible for securing the financing for the park.
> Original Ken O'Connor Maquettes from the Haunted Mansion and the infamous Western River Expedition.
> Rare Attraction Posters and Park Signage.
> Rare Memorabilia from the Mickey Mouse Club Circus.
> First year unused Disneyland Tickets.
> Early Conceptual Artwork and Blueprints.
> Cast Member Costumes, behind the scenes memorabilia,



How often are auctions like these held?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> How often are auctions like these held?


I think at least once a year. I've seen them in the past for sure.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I think at least once a year. I've seen them in the past for sure.



Interesting.  After I recoup some money from the wedding/honeymoon/house renovations I'd be interested in taking a look.  I'm a sucker for Disney signage.  Anyone ever take part in one?  Anything ever go for a reasonable price?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Interesting.  After I recoup some money from the wedding/honeymoon/house renovations I'd be interested in taking a look.  I'm a sucker for Disney signage.  Anyone ever take part in one?  Anything ever go for a reasonable price?


I'm sure some stuff is reasonable but a lot of it is highly collectible and pretty expensive.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> True but Tiffins is very good
> 
> I'm keeping mine. I'll watch the first showing then head to Pandora for the rest of the night.



Tiffins and the Nomad Lounge are worth it for the money.  It is a classy, elegant experience with topnotch service that delivers excellent food and atmosphere.  And the theming in the restaurant is excellent for those that want to learn about everything that went into the development of DAK.  At the very least, we stop in at the Nomad Lounge for tappas and drinks on the porch.  We have eaten in the restaurant 3 times so far and it is the best meal on site.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Tiffins and the Nomad Lounge are worth it for the money.  It is a classy, elegant experience with topnotch service that delivers excellent food and atmosphere.  And the theming in the restaurant is excellent for those that want to learn about everything that went into the development of DAK.  At the very least, we stop in at the Nomad Lounge for tappas and drinks on the porch.  We have eaten in the restaurant 3 times so far and it is the best meal on site.


And that's why I want experience it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet the guardians of the galaxy at DCA.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-heroes-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet the guardians of the galaxy at DCA.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-heroes-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



They're Starlord doesn't look much better than the one at WDW lol


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> They're Starlord doesn't look much better than the one at WDW lol


I guess a Chris Pratt look alike is hard to find.


----------



## jade1

Flyerjab said:


> Tiffins and the Nomad Lounge are worth it for the money.  It is a classy, elegant experience with topnotch service that delivers excellent food and atmosphere.  And the theming in the restaurant is excellent for those that want to learn about everything that went into the development of DAK.  At the very least, we stop in at the Nomad Lounge for tappas and drinks on the porch.  We have eaten in the restaurant 3 times so far and it is the best meal on site.



Nomad Lounge deck and Geyser Point are 2 of our favorite new spots. Comfy furniture and great atmosphere for food and drinks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Flyerjab said:


> Tiffins and the Nomad Lounge are worth it for the money.  It is a classy, elegant experience with topnotch service that delivers excellent food and atmosphere.  And the theming in the restaurant is excellent for those that want to learn about everything that went into the development of DAK.  At the very least, we stop in at the Nomad Lounge for tappas and drinks on the porch.  We have eaten in the restaurant 3 times so far and it is the best meal on site.


Ok momentarily  but I was taking a closer look at Nomad Lounge and put it on my list of possible 'take it easy relax and have a drink' places. But a quick question. I know they have outdoor seating...are you able to request to sit outside?


----------



## CJK

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok momentarily  but I was taking a closer look at Nomad Lounge and put it on my list of possible 'take it easy relax and have a drink' places. But a quick question. I know they have outdoor seating...are you able to request to sit outside?


When we went, we just found our own seats, so it was up to us to either sit outside or inside.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CJK said:


> When we went, we just found our own seats, so it was up to us to either sit outside or inside.


Sweet! Thanks for the info. I had read that someone in a review said they did that and they were pretty good on spotting when someone new walked in but wasn't quite certain if this was the norm procedure or not.


----------



## Indybill

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the info. I had read that someone in a review said they did that and they were pretty good on spotting when someone new walked in but wasn't quite certain if this was the norm procedure or not.



I think for all of us who got to enjoy Nomad Lounge on a walk-up basis, once Pandora opens it will be an entirely different experience. It is currently the best kept secret at Disney!


----------



## Madonna3

Delano Fiedler said:


> We were a a party of 4 and the bill was about 230 dollars there  great experience nevertheless.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Indybill said:


> I think for all of us who got to enjoy Nomad Lounge on a walk-up basis, once Pandora opens it will be an entirely different experience. *It is currently the best kept secret at Disney*!


That totally what I kept seeing and since the name kept popping up I took a closer look at it. BUT a lot of people have expressed concern about it getting really busy ones Pandora opens up. I'll be keeping a close eye on it for sure. The outdoor seating looks inviting but because you are so close to each other and the seating is the way it is if it's crowded with a bunch of people and is too loud and whatnot that would change the appeal for sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Interesting.  After I recoup some money from the wedding/honeymoon/house renovations I'd be interested in taking a look.  I'm a sucker for Disney signage.  Anyone ever take part in one?  Anything ever go for a reasonable price?



I was registered for one last year and everything I was interested in went for a lot more than the suggested amount.

Definitely had some cool stuff (the one thing I wanted most was a poster of the Disneyland Mountains that was signed by 10 imagineers including X. Atencio and Marc Davie - the expected was like $425, I was thinking maybe be willing to go up to like $700 and it went for over $1,200)


----------



## jade1

CJK said:


> When we went, we just found our own seats, so it was up to us to either sit outside or inside.



Yep same here.


----------



## linzbear

180 days ago I scheduled MK as our morning park.

It is...weirdly busy.  Peter pan had a 40 minute wait at 9:10, as well as the other headliners, but nothing else had a wait.  Even lunch wasn't as bad as I expected.  Still, hitting Fantasmic and Star Wars tonight because I love Wishes! But not that much.


----------



## rteetz

linzbear said:


> 180 days ago I scheduled MK as our morning park.
> 
> It is...weirdly busy.  Peter pan had a 40 minute wait at 9:10, as well as the other headliners, but nothing else had a wait.  Even lunch wasn't as bad as I expected.  Still, hitting Fantasmic and Star Wars tonight because I love Wishes! But not that much.


It's busy because everyone is there for the fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-living at Disney Springs has moved on from its Beauty and the Beast theme.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/d-living/gallery/11may2017-d-living-summer.htm


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I guess a Chris Pratt look alike is hard to find.



Tell me about it.


----------



## andyw715

Serena gets to see, why can't we....(answer, Money)

https://www.yahoo.com/style/serena-...-disneys-new-avatar-attraction-152151523.html


----------



## Indybill

andyw715 said:


> Serena gets to see, why can't we....(answer, Money)
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/serena-...-disneys-new-avatar-attraction-152151523.html



Actually, I think its not money, its her 5.7 million followers on Instagram and 8.3 million followers on Twitter. All the Disney blogger's etc. are mainly preaching to the choir but with her, that's the equivalent of a whole lot of TV ads to people unaware of Pandora they got for probably providing a few meals and a hotel room.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Serena gets to see, why can't we....(answer, Money)
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/serena-...-disneys-new-avatar-attraction-152151523.html


Well you can get in if you had CM friends and starting this weekend if you are AP or DVC.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Madonna3 said:


> Can I write them a check?


Yes, or use your Disney Visa!   At $1 million, that would give you $10,000 Disney Dream Reward Dollars.  If you have the Premier Disney Visa, you'd net $20,000 Disney Dream Reward Dollars.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Finding Artistic Inspiration for Pandora – The World of Avatar*


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Nemo & Friends SeaRider opened at Tokyo DisneySea today.   This is not the greatest video. *


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> *Nemo & Friends SeaRider opened at Tokyo DisneySea today.   This is not the greatest video. *


That's because its a VR/360 video.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bookings now open for Universal's next hotel Aventura. 

Universal's Aventura Hotel Now Open for Bookings


----------



## rteetz

Crowds for the final Wishes are huge.


----------



## belle1986

rteetz said:


> Crowds for the final Wishes are huge.


Any live streams tonight that you know of?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## belle1986

rteetz said:


>


Thank you!!!


----------



## rteetz

And just like that Wishes is officially retired....


----------



## belle1986

rteetz said:


> And just like that Wishes is officially retired....


I'm not ready to accept it yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And just like that Wishes is officially retired....



Had a good run - not many things have an impact on people like Wishes did 

"See what a little wishing can do?"


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Watched the whole thing, loved Wishes but am excited for Happily Ever After too!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Had a good run - not many things have an impact on people like Wishes did
> 
> "See what a little wishing can do?"


Just do as dreamers do...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> And just like that Wishes is officially retired....


And sadly, I've never seen it. Every trip had some circumstance that prevented it. Last trip DM watched DD so DH and I could hit the park late. We felt so guilty about being there without DD that we skipped seeing MSEP and Wishes. We just rode splash 6 times in a row and then space. I regret those choices now lol. A few weeks and we won't miss Happily Ever After.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> And sadly, I've never seen it. Every trip had some circumstance that prevented it. Last trip DM watched DD so DH and I could hit the park late. We felt so guilty about being there without DD that we skipped seeing MSEP and Wishes. We just rode splash 6 times in a row and then space. I regret those choices now lol. A few weeks and we won't miss Happily Ever After.


Wow I can't imagine not seeing Wishes at some point. It had a great run I am excited for the future.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Wow I can't imagine not seeing Wishes at some point. It had a great run I am excited for the future.


I really only sat and watched WISHES in it's entirety once! HalloWishes once as well


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I really only sat and watched WISHES in it's entirety once! HalloWishes once as well


I have never seen the holiday shows in person. They'll still be around for a little bit though.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Wow I can't imagine not seeing Wishes at some point. It had a great run I am excited for the future.


Right? I'm kicking myself now. At least we will be there in a few weeks to see the new show. Again though, kicking myself for not going when I really wanted which would have allowed me to go to the Dis 20th events.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Right? I'm kicking myself now. At least we will be there in a few weeks to see the new show. Again though, kicking myself for not going when I really wanted which would have allowed me to go to the Dis 20th events.


You can live vicariously through me for the Dis events


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> You can live vicariously through me for the Dis events


I certainly will if you post some updates and such! And please, do!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Downtown Disney in DL has apparently got some new landscaping. This piece stood out as well. 

“This is just the beginning of an exciting transformation,” said Todd Bennett, General Manager of the Downtown Disney District. “The terrific Disney teams from horticulture, entertainment and Walt Disney Imagineering are bringing fun, new sights and sounds that will change and grow throughout the seasons to surprise and delight Downtown Disney guests.”

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ssoming-with-new-landscaping-music-and-shops/


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I certainly will if you post some updates and such! And please, do!


Oh I will! I am there from May 31st-June 2nd. Pandora, Dis events, and anything else I can fit in.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I have never seen the holiday shows in person. They'll still be around for a little bit though.


I have seen them both.  Enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Oh I will! I am there from May 31st-June 2nd. Pandora, Dis events, and anything else I can fit in.


Excellent! Looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> And just like that Wishes is officially retired....





belle1986 said:


> I'm not ready to accept it yet.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Had a good run - not many things have an impact on people like Wishes did
> 
> "See what a little wishing can do?"





rteetz said:


> Just do as dreamers do...



Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?


Just like when people are sad that a ride closes. When something is there for so long they get an attachment.


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> It's busy because everyone is there for the fireworks.


I know, I meant more bizarre.  Like everyone was following the same "beat the crowds" touring plan.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

crazy4wdw said:


> Yes, or use your Disney Visa!   At $1 million, that would give you $10,000 Disney Dream Reward Dollars.  If you have the Premier Disney Visa, you'd net $20,000 Disney Dream Reward Dollars.



[fine print]
**credit limits may apply, call your friendly VISA card agents for an increase, if necessary**


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?


To piggy back on rteez's comment a lot has to do with emotional attachment to it. I mean we all know something can't go on and on and on but still.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?



Not sad (at least for me) - more wistful and bringing up memories of watching it with my family and stuff ... watching it from main st and hearing about Wishes coming true kinda brings out the "Disney feels"


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> True but Tiffins is very good
> 
> I'm keeping mine. I'll watch the first showing then head to Pandora for the rest of the night.


Please post lots of pictures and videos!


----------



## circus4u

Pandora -- The World of Avatar and 10 other hot theme parks of the future
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/11/travel/pandora-world-of-avatar-future-theme-parks-2017/index.html


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


Goodbye Wishes!  I'm looking forward to seeing videos of Happily Ever After tomorrow!


----------



## MissGina5

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know this doesn't belong and I'll  repost it where it actually belongs later but we just ran into Steve Porter in HS and I had to say something!!!! Excitement is through the roof and my poor husband has no idea what just happened!


I meant to respond how jealous I am of this because I have the biggest dorkiest crush on him since I started watching the vlogs. His fiancee is lucky haha


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> I meant to respond how jealous I am of this because I have the biggest dorkiest crush on him since I started watching the vlogs. His fiancee is lucky haha



My fiancee and I were waiting in line at the EPCOT character spot, and we noticed this girl behind us with this unique Disney shirt.  Then we noticed the guy that she was with.  I told my fiancee, "That's definitely Steve".  So we were debating on saying something because it didn't seem like he was doing any kind of work for The Dis at the time, they were just enjoying the park.  We both ended up exiting the character spot at the same time and I decided to say hi and tell him we were fans of the show.  We didn't really say anything else because we didn't want to take up his time, but he seemed like a nice guy.

Also, fiancee and I were stuck on the People Mover, near the end.  She was looking down and people watching and was 100% confident that she spotted Oliver.  He was sitting near one of the pillars on his phone.  She was itching for the ride to resume so she could exit and say hi.  Just as we are coming down the moving walkway, he gets up and starts to walk away.  So we put a little pep in our step and caught up with him and said hi, told him we were fans of the show, etc.  He told us we just missed him calling in live to the show, and we were minutes away from being on the show.  That would have been pretty neat.  Another guy that seemed genuinely nice.

I'd love to meet Ryno one day, and talk to him about Power Rangers.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Goodbye Wishes!


Didn't get to see Wishes in the park... kids were too little at the time. But, we got to see it twice from our room: once on the beach at the Poly; another from our balcony of the Contemporary. Looking forward to the new Happily Ever After show when we get there in July. To those that shared the Wishes show on Periscope and YouTube: Thank you very much!

Interested in learning more about the projection technology used. Saw a few demo videos. But, nothing about how the images are mapped...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> My fiancee and I were waiting in line at the EPCOT character spot, and we noticed this girl behind us with this unique Disney shirt.  Then we noticed the guy that she was with.  I told my fiancee, "That's definitely Steve".  So we were debating on saying something because it didn't seem like he was doing any kind of work for The Dis at the time, they were just enjoying the park.  We both ended up exiting the character spot at the same time and I decided to say hi and tell him we were fans of the show.  We didn't really say anything else because we didn't want to take up his time, but he seemed like a nice guy.
> 
> Also, fiancee and I were stuck on the People Mover, near the end.  She was looking down and people watching and was 100% confident that she spotted Oliver.  He was sitting near one of the pillars on his phone.  She was itching for the ride to resume so she could exit and say hi.  Just as we are coming down the moving walkway, he gets up and starts to walk away.  So we put a little pep in our step and caught up with him and said hi, told him we were fans of the show, etc.  He told us we just missed him calling in live to the show, and we were minutes away from being on the show.  That would have been pretty neat.  Another guy that seemed genuinely nice.
> 
> *I'd love to meet Ryno one day, and talk to him about Power Rangers*.



Ryno is the one team member I spoke to the longest - saw him at one of the meets that was held in Hershey, PA and just chatted for a bit and about our upcoming first trip to Disneyland, etc.  He was a super nice guy.  Also, my photo with him that has Dustin photobombing us is one of my favorite mementos


----------



## Mattimation

I just posted this in the Wishes/Happily Ever After thread, but people here might be interested too; the "Happily Ever After" theme song is now available to purchase on iTunes. It's a re-orchestrated pop/country version of the song, so it's not exactly what we'll hear tonight, but it's still a nice preview!


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> Crowds for the final Wishes are huge.




I wonder what percentage of people there knew it was the last showing (knowing prior to getting to the park).

We were at HS in Nov 2015 for the opening night of the Osborne Christmas lights, not knowing that it was the last season for the lights.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Do we have an official acronym for "Happily Ever After"? Its too long to type everytime


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> Do we have an official acronym for "Happily Ever After"? Its too long to type everytime


HEA


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

MissGina5 said:


> I really only sat and watched WISHES in it's entirety once! HalloWishes once as well



I still believe Hallowishes is the best firework display that I've seen at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo DisneySea Searider with Nemo and friends is now open

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nds-searider-now-open-at-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tom Mazloum named Senior VP of resorts and transportation operations 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...portation-operations-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New HEA poster 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BT_qQc9j9KY/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mattimation said:


> I just posted this in the Wishes/Happily Ever After thread, but people here might be interested too; the "Happily Ever After" theme song is now available to purchase on iTunes. It's a re-orchestrated pop/country version of the song, so it's not exactly what we'll hear tonight, but it's still a nice preview!


Thanks for letting us know. I will probably have to buy it unless Disney decides to release a new soundtrack.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?





TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sad (at least for me) - more wistful and bringing up memories of watching it with my family and stuff ... watching it from main st and hearing about Wishes coming true kinda brings out the "Disney feels"



I was very distraught when Fantasy in the Sky was replaced with Wishes.   Even though I like Wishes, for me it doesn't live up to the original fireworks show.  I had numerous visits to WDW after it opened with different family members so Fantasy in the Sky holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I was very distraught when Fantasy in the Sky was replaced with Wishes.   Even though I like Wishes, for me it doesn't live up to the original fireworks show.  I had numerous visits to WDW after it opened with different family members so Fantasy in the Sky holds a special place in my heart.



I always try to remember that - when I see people talk about how Wishes is such a tradition (and not to say it isn't - I am sure it is a family tradition for a lot of people) - it's not like it has been there since park opening and Walt put the soundtrack together himself and everything

Wishes replaced something and created all new memories for a new generation and I think (hope) Happily Ever After will do the same


----------



## Madonna3

andyw715 said:


> I wonder what percentage of people there knew it was the last showing (knowing prior to getting to the park).
> 
> We were at HS in Nov 2015 for the opening night of the Osborne Christmas lights, not knowing that it was the last season for the lights.



Omg can you imagine someone just being a casual visitor showing up for the day on a Thursday thinking it shouldn't be too crowded and getting slammed with that Wishes crowd? I'd die.


----------



## Madonna3

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-introduces-new-sweet-treats-for-may-2017/

What's up with the new MK cupcakes? Those like like ones I can get in Winn-Dixie.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> I always try to remember that - when I see people talk about how Wishes is such a tradition (and not to say it isn't - I am sure it is a family tradition for a lot of people) - it's not like it has been there since park opening and Walt put the soundtrack together himself and everything
> 
> Wishes replaced something and created all new memories for a new generation and I think (hope) Happily Ever After will do the same



Yup, saw Wishes for the 2nd time this trip and will see HEA tonight. For DH and I, we're excited to see the "opening night" of a show and as a young couple, excited that this might be the show our eventual kids will grow up on


----------



## Flyerjab

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok momentarily  but I was taking a closer look at Nomad Lounge and put it on my list of possible 'take it easy relax and have a drink' places. But a quick question. I know they have outdoor seating...are you able to request to sit outside?



So sorry I missed responding to this, but yes you usually seat yourself in the Nomad Lounge.  And even though someone else responded I will add on and say that as far as the Nomad Lounge goes, it is a MUST DO for us any time we are in DAK now.  Seating in the lounge is both inside and outside and we have always sat on the deck that looks towards the bridge that leads into Pandora.  The lounge itself is circular on the inside and I think that it provides an excellent space for people to sit in small groups, relax, and be able to steal some time away from a busy theme park.  Joe Rohde designed it with the thought of travelers and people that like to explore the world.  It has questions hanging up around it that are supposed to help generate conversation.  The outside deck is great, with nice big comfy sofas and chairs.  The small plates selection in the Nomad Lounge has delicious choices on it - we used it as our lunch for the day on one trip.  And - even though I do not drink - it has been reported on numerous occasions that the leather-bound drink menu is one of the largest and most original anywhere in WDW.  I highly recommend the Nomad Lounge.

And don't even get me started on Tiffins.  Hands down it is for me the best signature dining experience on property.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-introduces-new-sweet-treats-for-may-2017/
> 
> What's up with the new MK cupcakes? Those like like ones I can get in Winn-Dixie.



Am I right?

Can't we at least get Publix quality?!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beauty and the Beast Comes to Blu-ray on June 6


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sign Up for a Special Advanced Screening of ‘Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales’ at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Enchanted Evening Package Available with Happily Ever After Fireworks*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Enchanted Evening Package Available with Happily Ever After Fireworks*



'cause nothing is as romantic as magic bands and luggage tags!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> 'cause nothing is as romantic as magic bands and luggage tags!


I know where are the his and her cupcakes?


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Enchanted Evening Package Available with Happily Ever After Fireworks*



An FYI for those interested, this cannot be booked like a normal dessert party. It's an "add on" for vacation packages and must be booked by calling Disney. If you used a travel agent, you need to go through them. 

I tried to book it, but backed out since I'll probably cancel my current October reservation when AP rates come out.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sign Up for a Special Advanced Screening of ‘Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales’ at Disney Springs


filled.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> 'cause nothing is as romantic as magic bands and luggage tags!



Besides magic bands I am trying to figure out how this is anything special.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Besides magic bands I am trying to figure out how this is anything special.



just the luggage tags and then they said an extra "treat" at (or when leaving, wasn't sure) the dessert party


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> just the luggage tags and then they said an extra "treat" at (or when leaving, wasn't sure) the dessert party



But what does that mean? I mean are we talking Rice Crispy treat?! I need to know what $160 gets me besides a magic band


----------



## Jetku

Madonna3 said:


> But what does that mean? I mean are we talking Rice Crispy treat?! I need to know what $160 gets me besides a magic band



A dessert part, which is normally ~$80


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> But what does that mean? I mean are we talking Rice Crispy treat?! I need to know what $160 gets me besides a magic band


Wait you're telling me a rice krispy treat isn't worth that?


----------



## saskdw

Madonna3 said:


> But what does that mean? I mean are we talking Rice Crispy treat?! I need to know what $160 gets me besides a magic band



The Rice Crispy treat is dipped in chocolate!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> But what does that mean? I mean are we talking Rice Crispy treat?! I need to know what $160 gets me besides a magic band



Well, the regular dessert party would be $118 for two people and a special magic band is like $20, so you are up close to $160 already - so I wouldn't expect too much (maybe a little "to go" bag with a few treats)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Preview of 2018 Merchandise logo

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first...world-disneyland-resort-goodbye-tower-terror/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Preview of 2018 Merchandise logo
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first...world-disneyland-resort-goodbye-tower-terror/



Interesting the icon logo they are using for DHS


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting the icon logo they are using for DHS



And I the MK one is IaSW...

ETA: Just took a closer look at the mug photo, and it has icons for different attraction inside.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> And I the MK one is IaSW...
> 
> ETA: Just took a closer look at the mug photo, and it has icons for different attraction inside.



I noticed the small world one too but figured since the castle was in the middle they wanted something else for MK


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Preview of 2018 Merchandise logo
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first...world-disneyland-resort-goodbye-tower-terror/



I no like it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Flyerjab said:


> So sorry I missed responding to this, but yes you usually seat yourself in the Nomad Lounge.  And even though someone else responded I will add on and say that as far as the Nomad Lounge goes, it is a MUST DO for us any time we are in DAK now.  Seating in the lounge is both inside and outside and we have always sat on the deck that looks towards the bridge that leads into Pandora.  The lounge itself is circular on the inside and I think that it provides an excellent space for people to sit in small groups, relax, and be able to steal some time away from a busy theme park.  Joe Rohde designed it with the thought of travelers and people that like to explore the world.  It has questions hanging up around it that are supposed to help generate conversation.  The outside deck is great, with nice big comfy sofas and chairs.  The small plates selection in the Nomad Lounge has delicious choices on it - we used it as our lunch for the day on one trip.  And - even though I do not drink - it has been reported on numerous occasions that the leather-bound drink menu is one of the largest and most original anywhere in WDW.  I highly recommend the Nomad Lounge.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Tiffins.  Hands down it is for me the best signature dining experience on property.


Thank you sooo much for your detailed explanation! I hadn't really gone in-depth consideration on lounges in general but I kept hearing about Nomad and decided to finally take a closer look at it. It sounds like a great place to check out. Thanks for all the replies (edited spelling) and information as they have def. helped to sway me


----------



## MissGina5

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Most of the major cast is leaving OUAT this season. A lot of people say just cancel it but now that MORE people are leaving I think this is probably a good opportunity to explore new fairytale characters from disney rather than the same ones doing rehashed plot lines. I will be interested to see the reception of season 7 and more importantly, how they plan to write off ALL those characters. The charming family shouldnt be difficult buuuut Belle randomly? and Killian is staying?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Most of the major cast is leaving OUAT this season. A lot of people say just cancel it but now that MORE people are leaving I think this is probably a good opportunity to explore new fairytale characters from disney rather than the same ones doing rehashed plot lines. I will be interested to see the reception of season 7 and more importantly, how they plan to write off ALL those characters. The charming family shouldnt be difficult buuuut Belle randomly? and Killian is staying?!



A big report was my thought BUT they had that spinoff (in wonderland or whatever it was called) and it, um, wasn't great

I mean, might as well try it and maybe you get lucky but I would be surprised


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> A big report was my thought BUT they had that spinoff (in wonderland or whatever it was called) and it, um, wasn't great
> 
> I mean, might as well try it and maybe you get lucky but I would be surprised


I mean Wonderland was just yeah awful
but Regina is still in the mix as is Robin Hood right? so it KEEPS the Storybrooke setting and SOME of the characters, including supporting cast, but maybe a different group of friends deals with stuff haha


----------



## Terra Nova guy

rteetz said:


> Preview of 2018 Merchandise logo


I'm not a big fan of the park icons they used, but I do like the "hidden Mickey" in the zero and eight.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Most of the major cast is leaving OUAT this season. A lot of people say just cancel it but now that MORE people are leaving I think this is probably a good opportunity to explore new fairytale characters from disney rather than the same ones doing rehashed plot lines. I will be interested to see the reception of season 7 and more importantly, how they plan to write off ALL those characters. The charming family shouldnt be difficult buuuut Belle randomly? and Killian is staying?!


I'm in the cancel it crowd. I used to really like it and now it just drags on.


----------



## luisov

Time to move on with that one. I stopped watching OUAT after the fourth season. Wonderland wasn't a good spinoff, so I think it's time to let the franchise die. I love fantasy series though. Maybe they could come up with a similar concept with a fresh direction?


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Time to move on with that one. I stopped watching OUAT after the fourth season. Wonderland wasn't a good spinoff, so I think it's time to let the franchise die. I love fantasy series. Maybe they could come up with a similar concept with a fresh direction?


I would've loved to see that big thunder mountain based show that was in development a few years back.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I'm in the cancel it crowd. I used to really like it and now it just drags on.


I mean...I def wont be weeping if they cancel. But If they don't it doesn't necessarily mean it's going to suck?


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

At disney right now, and there's a big camera. Cool.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> At disney right now, and there's a big camera. Cool.


That's for the HEA stream tonight.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

rteetz said:


> That's for the HEA stream tonight.


Thought so!


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, don't hate me, but why are people so legitimately sad about this?



Probably because it was a legitimately great show. No-one knows if HEA will be great. If it is, people will miss Wishes less.

I really loved Spectromagic, when it left and they brought in MSEP - I was sad, mostly because I missed Spectro and I sort of hated MSEP - well hate is too strong, but it was a boring parade to me, so in that case, I really find myself saddened when I think of Spectro.  Wishes I will feel the same way, it's a very emotional show and a great show. If HEA is as fun and emotionally heartfelt, then I probably won't miss Wishes all that much.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Enchanted Evening Package Available with Happily Ever After Fireworks*



That took a long time...nice how they don't even list the price. Suppose that's because it's "If you have to ask you can't afford it" expensive.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

MK is as crowded as I've ever seen it. Nobody's getting in or out of the hub, and everyone is talking about stories we have at the parks. Truly magical, aside from the absolutely packed park. Move It Shake It announcements scared everybody twice also happened.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

It's here!!  #HEA


----------



## Irish_Mike

That was brilliant! I can't wait to see it in person this fall


----------



## Capang

HEA was fantastic, of course I have nothing to compare it to, but that was amazing! Can't wait to see it here in a few weeks!


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


>



That was amazing. I cannot wait to see it in person.


----------



## skier_pete

Not gonna watch it. Want to see it with fresh eyes in November. Love that I get to see two new Nighttime shows in a single trip.


----------



## merry_nbright

Oh my wow. I was BLOWN AWAY by the feature of Hunchback and MORE! It was so good! Worthy replacement of Wishes, for sure! Definitely can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## PolyRob

I have to see it fully zoomed out. I want a full feel of the pyrotechnics. Song is really catchy though and the projections are great, especially that last scene! Wish I was going to be back sooner than October.


----------



## adear11

I thought HEA was pretty fantastic. It is technically a much better show than Wishes.  It didn't hit me in the feels like Wishes does/did, but I was only watching the live stream. Will reserve final judgement until I'm able to see it in person. I think it is absolutely a worthy successor.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just made it to tomorrowland and it was SPECTACULAR!!! Simply beautiful, multiple people crying, myself included. DH and I couldn't be more impressed, we're catching our breath and still in awe. Hit me harder than Wishes and we like it much more... idk if a live stream could ever capture the emotion and excitement, it was detailed and wonderful


----------



## merry_nbright

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just made it to tomorrowland and it was SPECTACULAR!!! SImply beautiful, multiple people crying, myself included. DH and I couldn't be more impressed, we're catching our breath and still in awe



Was it amazing it person?! Oh how I wish I was there! I just watched the live video and was crying! Haha!


----------



## rteetz

Everyone seems to say this has lived up to Wishes and/or topped it. Very exciting!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I have to see it fully zoomed out. I want a full feel of the pyrotechnics. Song is really catchy though and the projections are great, especially that last scene! Wish I was going to be back sooner than October.



I feel the same way - It was nice to see it from some different points of view but felt the camera work was zoomed in too much and too often - a few times you only caught the bottom part of the fireworks.  

Projections are top notch though and some really great scenes (love Hunchback, and the part with the song from Pirates, and I Can Go the Distance really stood out)




adear11 said:


> I thought HEA was pretty fantastic. It is technically a much better show than Wishes.  It didn't hit me in the feels like Wishes does/did, but I was only watching the live stream. Will reserve final judgement until I'm able to see it in person. I think it is absolutely a worthy successor.



I echo this - didn't hit me like Wishes, but also doesn't have all the history and memories of Wishes - but I am sure they will come over time.  Excellent show though!




PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just made it to tomorrowland and it was SPECTACULAR!!! Simply beautiful, multiple people crying, myself included. DH and I couldn't be more impressed, we're catching our breath and still in awe. Hit me harder than Wishes and we like it much more... idk if a live stream could ever capture the emotion and excitement, it wasn't detailed and wonderful



Thank you for your report - so glad to hear.   I think you are right that the emotion didn't fully come through on the live feed (and the changing cameras and angles and stuff didn't help) - I am sure it is that much more impactful in person - but even on the stream seemed like a wonderful show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Everyone seems to say this has lived up to Wishes and/or topped it. Very exciting!



I only watched the live feed but as a show I think it was better - hard to compare the emotional impact though in one online viewing vs multiple in the park viewings with my family, etc. 

One thing is for sure - they didn't skimp on the fireworks!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I only watched the live feed but as a show I think it was better - hard to compare the emotional impact though in one online viewing vs multiple in the park viewings with my family, etc.
> 
> One thing is for sure - they didn't skimp on the fireworks!


Agreed. I like the timing of Tink too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Agreed. I like the timing of Tink too.



I wish the camera wasn't zoomed in so much though - it looked like there were a few times that something happened in the projections that coincided with a firework but you couldn't really tell as the camera was too zoomed in

Definitely can't wait to see it in person though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish the camera wasn't zoomed in so much though - it looked like there were a few times that something happened in the projections that coincided with a firework but you couldn't really tell as the camera was too zoomed in
> 
> Definitely can't wait to see it in person though


Yeah I really want to somehow fit this in during Dis 20 but it's cutting it close to the party time.


----------



## BigRed98

I thought it was really good and I was only watching from the livestream and it still gave me goosebumps. The best part was when Go the Distance came on. That song has such an emotional connection with me. I cant wait to see it in person!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I watched the livestream, and I was in awe the whole time. I especially liked the Lion King scenes, and I geeked out when Mufasa started saying his line!!! I really liked the music choices. The only part where I was confused was when Lightning McQueen and one of the other Cars (can't remember the name off the top of my head) showed up during Brave music. I will probably download the theme song shortly lol. A little over two weeks away from seeing it live!



rteetz said:


> Agreed. I like the timing of Tink too.



I like the timing of Tink as well. I'm surprised WDW hasn't updated the system to let Tink fly at several times like Disneyland did with Magical I believe.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

merry_nbright said:


> Was it amazing it person?! Oh how I wish I was there! I just watched the live video and was crying! Haha!



It really was!! My only complaint is a lack of Pocahontas


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I watched the livestream, and I was in awe the whole time. I especially liked the Lion King scenes, and I geeked out when Mufasa started saying his line!!! I really liked the music choices. The only part where I was confused was when Lightning McQueen and one of the other Cars (can't remember the name off the top of my head) showed up during Brave music. I will probably download the theme song shortly lol. A little over two weeks away from seeing it live!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the timing of Tink as well. I'm surprised WDW hasn't updated the system to let Tink fly at several times like Disneyland did with Magical I believe.


WDW doesn't have the matterhorn to attached a wire to thats why.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> WDW doesn't have the matterhorn to attached a wire to thats why.


But they attached a wire to the castle. I'm not saying that she has to go behind the castle like at Disneyland. They can still make her appear several times on the wire they currently have if they wanted to. I think this is just a preference for me since I'm used to seeing her longer in Disney firework shows since I grew up around Disneyland. Just seeing her for 15 seconds just doesn't seem enough to me especially since this is a new show.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But they attached a wire to the castle. I'm not saying that she has to go behind the castle like at Disneyland. They can still make her appear several times on the wire they currently have if they wanted to. I think this is just a preference for me since I'm used to seeing her longer in Disney firework shows since I grew up around Disneyland. Just seeing her for 15 seconds just doesn't seem enough to me especially since this is a new show.


I think this way just works for MK. At least they didn't get rid of her.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I think this way just works for MK. At least they didn't get rid of her.


That is true. The "You can fly" lyric right before is just perfect lyrics for the flight intro.


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> That took a long time...nice how they don't even list the price. *Suppose that's because it's "If you have to ask you can't afford it" expensive.*



Lockedout hack your act?


----------



## Sweettears

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> It really was!! My only complaint is a lack of Pocahontas


Really?


----------



## Q-man

The projections make it a very castle hub centric show.  Looks tremendous for those in the castle hub. Everyone else? Not so much.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Happily Ever After was ASTOUNDING. Everyone sang along to all the songs, cheering could be heard everywhere- I loved it! Lost my voice from cheering and singing along. Lol


----------



## Sweettears

Q-man said:


> The projections make it a very castle hub centric show.  Looks tremendous for those in the castle hub. Everyone else? Not so much.


I wasn't there but it seemed like there was enough pyro to keep th,e attention of those outside of MK


----------



## Sweettears

Pretty cool night to be a witness to such a major change to the MK nighttime show. I'l certainly miss wishes but thanks to YouTube etc.. I don't have far to go to relive the experience.  I think Disney did well and I am looking forward to seeing HEA in person. The videos never provide the same perspective as you get in person. Well done.


----------



## curse reversed

Once Upon A Time Disney announced that their longtime nighttime Fireworks show, Wishes, would be ending soon and would be replaced by a new show that would start the day after Wishes ended.  People were shocked.  Wishes was beloved.  A generation had grown up with Wishes.  Some people had never known a Fireworks show other then Wishes.  Wishes was the best Fireworks show Disney had ever produced.  Then the new show premiered.  And the Disney Universe lived Happily Ever After.  I avoided watching any of the videos that were posted in this thread because I didn't want to be spoiled but I'm pretty sure none of them did it justice.  This show seriously needs to be seen to be believed.  I turned 46 today and this was probably the best birthday I've ever had.


----------



## Sweettears

curse reversed said:


> Once Upon A Time Disney announced that their longtime nighttime Fireworks show, Wishes, would be ending soon and would be replaced by a new show that would start the day after Wishes ended.  People were shocked.  Wishes was beloved.  A generation had grown up with Wishes.  Some people had never known a Fireworks show other then Wishes.  Wishes was the best Fireworks show Disney had ever produced.  Then the new show premiered.  And the Disney Universe lived Happily Ever After.  I avoided watching any of the videos that were posted in this thread because I didn't want to be spoiled but I'm pretty sure none of them did it justice.  This show seriously needs to be seen to be believed.  I turned 46 today and this was probably the best birthday I've ever had.


I'm assuming you were there. Wish I could have had the same experience


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Sweettears said:


> Really?



Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, I bought the song. I really like it. I only wish they added the portion with the choir that you hear at the end of the show.


----------



## langsky

Was there and watched it live tonight. The show was very good. I don't know that it topped Wishes in my view, but I have seen Wishes every year since its debut, so it holds a special place. DS, who is 11, liked HEA better than Wishes. The crowds were crazy for this time of year.
As far as HEA goes, I do wish they would have done something down Main Street with lighting, projections, lasers, etc. That would have really provided a wow factor for those on Main Street. We were about half way down and it was harder to see everything going on. Overall a good show, but in my opinion it lacked the good story that Wishes had. Definitely high marks for the technical advancement in both projections and pyrotechnics though.


----------



## rteetz

langsky said:


> Was there and watched it live tonight. The show was very good. I don't know that it topped Wishes in my view, but I have seen Wishes every year since its debut, so it holds a special place. DS, who is 11, liked HEA better than Wishes. The crowds were crazy for this time of year.
> As far as HEA goes, I do wish they would have done something down Main Street with lighting, projections, lasers, etc. That would have really provided a wow factor for those on Main Street. We were about half way down and it was harder to see everything going on. Overall a good show, but in my opinion it lacked the good story that Wishes had. Definitely high marks for the technical advancement in both projections and pyrotechnics though.


I wonder if they'll add the Main Street protections for the 50th.


----------



## rteetz

So I've  watched three times on video now. I'm very impressed and think they have done a very good job incorporating so many great Disney films. Very little frozen. Hunchback is a welcome addition. I like how they worked in pirates too. I'm okay with the loose story that it has. I think the cars addition was a little strange but overall it's very good.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Was just going to post about this - I like this much better than the Disney parks blog version - can see more of the show as intended and it is great to hear the crowd cheer when a new character comes on ... makes it feel more "real" rather than the official version which felt more like a movie


----------



## skier_pete

Q-man said:


> Lockedout hack your act?



Awww..now you hurt my feelings!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - DIS also put out another video with highlights of the show and then reactions from Craig, Ryno, and Steve

The video of the show in this is a handheld from a bit closer up - a bit shaky, but gives you more of a "in person" view

the comments/review starts at 6:45 ... in summary, Ryno said it is the best Disney fireworks show ever, Craig said best ever at WDW and worthy of the WDW 50th - so pretty high praise for a first viewing I think


----------



## Q-man

Sweettears said:


> I wasn't there but it seemed like there was enough pyro to keep th,e attention of those outside of MK



I saw the pix from the Poly beach and it does look like it is still a good show even if you aren't seeing all the projections.


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> Awww..now you hurt my feelings!



Sorry. I left my curmudgeon,...err...keeping it real, scorecard on my other computer. I hope Disney doesn't charge me for that.


----------



## Fantasia79

So, they used to say great views from all over the park.  I take it that's no longer a thing with the projections.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> I saw the pix from the Poly beach and it does look like it is still a good show even if you aren't seeing all the projections.



not sure if this is the pics you saw or not, but in another thread someone posted some pictures and indicated they thought it was a great view from there even without really being able to take in all the projections (I am very glad to hear this, as it was something I was worried about)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...ement-for-wishes.3602494/page-9#post-57587321


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was just going to post about this - I like this much better than the Disney parks blog version - can see more of the show as intended and it is great to hear the crowd cheer when a new character comes on ... makes it feel more "real" rather than the official version which felt more like a movie


Definitely. I watched it on my iPad but now I need to view it on my 4K tv for the full experience.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - DIS also put out another video with highlights of the show and then reactions from Craig, Ryno, and Steve
> 
> The video of the show in this is a handheld from a bit closer up - a bit shaky, but gives you more of a "in person" view
> 
> the comments/review starts at 6:45 ... in summary, Ryno said it is the best Disney fireworks show ever, Craig said best ever at WDW and worthy of the WDW 50th - so pretty high praise for a first viewing I think


I think they'll at least spruce it up if they keep it for the 50th. I can't see them adding nothing to it if they don't do a new show.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AK had an AP bag check line this morning.

https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/863373984590692352


----------



## SJMajor67

HEA video was awesome! Watched on my laptop, on the plane, on my way to Disneyland and our Disney Cruise! So much Disney!


----------



## luisov

Can I just say how happy it makes me that they included so many films from the 90's? I was actually surprised by the fact that they are not trying to deny Hunchback or Hercules' existance anymore  No, but seriously, it was a great show. The music was perfect. The only thing I wish they would've done was to project onto Main Street just like Disneyland Forever does. It takes some interest away from being right at the hub.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I didn't see this reported yesterday, so I figured I would post about it:

Disneyland's Fantasmic will return this summer. However, no opening date was announced. I'm only saying this since there have been reports of it being delayed and not opening this summer. Also, here is a little bit in the article below:

"Upon its return, “Fantasmic!” will feature new magic, including new mist screens that will combine with innovative, state-of-the-art projection technology for brighter and more vibrant visuals than ever before."

There is a photo of the new Aladdin scene in yesterdays article by the Disney Parks Blog: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-with-return-to-disneyland-park-this-summer/


----------



## rteetz

Some notes...

RunDisney Tinkerbell Half Marathon Weekend started yesterday with the 5K. During that race Disney did not put out any characters on course and did not tell runners before hand. This sent people into a frenzy. Facebook, twitter message boards, etc. all ripping apart runDisney for this. RunDisney said there would be no characters at the 10K either due to safety. However today on course there were 4-5 character stops on course for runners. Looks like RunDisney listened to the criticism.

Also, today is the first day of AP/DVC Pandora previews.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Definitely. I watched it on my iPad but now I need to view it on my 4K tv for the full experience.


I watched the Blog version on big screen last night. Despite the valid criticism it still looked great.


----------



## Sweettears

SJMajor67 said:


> HEA video was awesome! Watched on my laptop, on the plane, on my way to Disneyland and our Disney Cruise! So much Disney!


Sweet. Great timing. Enjoy


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Hmmmm....New projection show, new firework show....I bet next we'll finally get something to fill in the gap MSEP left behind!


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Hmmmm....New projection show, new firework show....I bet next we'll finally get something to fill in the gap MSEP left behind!


The projection show is rumored to go away now.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> The projection show is rumored to go away now.



Really??? Isn't it only a few months old???


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Really??? Isn't it only a few months old???


Yes but I think it's kind of redundant with the major firework projection show now.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

rteetz said:


> Yes but I think it's kind of redundant with the major firework projection show now.


Also, probably because some of it seems really rushed.... I mean, I can do the effect they had with Winnie the Pooh bouncing around in Adobe Flash in five minutes.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


>



This video gave a much better view of the overall show than the Disney Blog one. All I have to say is wow. It may not quite hit the emotion of Wishes, but it is one well put together show. I really enjoyed, but it is a lot of bang for your buck in the time frame. Absolutely not disappointed.
Too bad I won't get to see it in person until next year...


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Also, probably because some of it seems really rushed.... I mean, I can do the effect they had with Winnie the Pooh bouncing around in Adobe Flash in five minutes.


Actually Once Upon a Time came from Tokyo so isn't not rushed.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Would they replace it or just get rid of it all together?


----------



## Farro

@rteetz  - so Thunder Mountain and Mine Train aren't listed on the list of available attractions for the Halloween Party. They are always open for the party. But on Disney's web page, they aren't there. 

Anything to worry about - they both wouldn't be closed the same time as Splash, would they???


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> @rteetz  - so Thunder Mountain and Mine Train aren't listed on the list of available attractions for the Halloween Party. They are always open for the party. But on Disney's web page, they aren't there.
> 
> Anything to worry about - they both wouldn't be closed the same time as Splash, would they???


I've noticed this but don't know what to make of it right now.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I've noticed this but don't know what to make of it right now.



 I will hope it's a mistake. If not a mistake, I will hope they are only closed during the party. If they are closed period...I'm not sure what to do. That's a huge chunk of one park to be closed!

Thanks! Keep me updated!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> @rteetz  - so Thunder Mountain and Mine Train aren't listed on the list of available attractions for the Halloween Party. They are always open for the party. But on Disney's web page, they aren't there.
> 
> Anything to worry about - they both wouldn't be closed the same time as Splash, would they???





Farro said:


> I will hope it's a mistake. If not a mistake, I will hope they are only closed during the party. If they are closed period...I'm not sure what to do. That's a huge chunk of one park to be closed!



_________
There aren't enough words to describe how honestly upset I would be if this were the case as far as if they are closed period instead of just during the Halloween Party. I'll be optimistic at this time though since we don't have any information but thank you for at least mentioning it.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> _________
> There aren't enough words to describe how honestly upset I would be if this were the case as far as if they are closed period instead of just during the Halloween Party. I'll be optimistic at this time though since we don't have any information but thank you for at least mentioning it.



I know, I'm trying not to panic! 
I'm going out to dinner tonight with some non-Disney people and my boyfriend has warned me that no one will care if I bring it up!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I will hope it's a mistake. If not a mistake, I will hope they are only closed during the party. If they are closed period...I'm not sure what to do. That's a huge chunk of one park to be closed!
> 
> Thanks! Keep me updated!


They are only listed as closed during the parties right now I believe. Disney isn't great with updating schedules in advance either. I wouldn't worry too much yet.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Anybody else wondering about when we'll get a new parade? I have a feeling we'll get a new parade as soon as they can put one out for MK, because nighttime parades bring in a lot of crowds.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Anybody else wondering about when we'll get a new parade? I have a feeling we'll get a new parade as soon as they can put one out for MK, because nighttime parades bring in a lot of crowds.


Actually nighttime parades don't bring in a lot of crowds and that's been evidenced by when they took away MSEP. It is a nice thing to spread out crowds though. We likely won't see one until the 50th.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> I know, I'm trying not to panic!
> I'm going out to dinner tonight with some non-Disney people and my boyfriend has warned me that no one will care if I bring it up!


Yeah..my husband isn't near the level of Disney-lover that I am..sooooo when I said Splash was down during our trip he was like "oh bummer" annndddd that was it ...yeah my reaction was not so casual as his .


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah..my husband isn't near the level of Disney-lover that I am..sooooo when I said Splash was down during our trip he was like "oh bummer" annndddd that was it ...yeah my reaction was not so casual as his .



Same though


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Actually Once Upon a Time came from Tokyo so isn't not rushed.


Could've fooled me. LOL!  

Now that I save seen HEA I realize why they got rid of Celebrate the Magic since there was some real projection and song overlap.  Celebrate the Magic is still the nighttime show that brought a tear to my eye so I miss it - I really loved that one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Anybody else wondering about when we'll get a new parade? I have a feeling we'll get a new parade as soon as they can put one out for MK, because nighttime parades bring in a lot of crowds.


I would agree with @rteetz. Night parades don't really bring in crowds. Normally the crowd that is already there will see it. It really just frees up other areas of the park, but most parades/shows do that. The MK has been crowded every evening when I have been there since the MSEP left. I also think that there won't be a night parade until at least the 50th.

Any word if Festival of Fantasy Parade will go to 2 showings a day? I know that was rumored or it happened earlier in the year. I usually miss it since I either leave the MK by 3 p.m, or I haven't arrived yet since I like to park hop.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would agree with @rteetz. Night parades don't really bring in crowds. Normally the crowd that is already there will see it. It really just frees up other areas of the park, but most parades/shows do that. The MK has been crowded every evening when I have been there since the MSEP left. I also think that there won't be a night parade until at least the 50th.
> 
> Any word if Festival of Fantasy Parade will go to 2 showings a day? I know that was rumored or it happened earlier in the year. I usually miss it since I either leave the MK by 3 p.m, or I haven't arrived yet since I like to park hop.


Yeah, it turns out they didn't bring in as much as I thought....Glad you guys corrected me on that! Haven't heard anything about Festival of Fantasy going to 2 showings, but it seems fairly likely since now MK only has two parades, and their now 'main' parade is ONLY at 3:00.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would agree with @rteetz. Night parades don't really bring in crowds. Normally the crowd that is already there will see it. It really just frees up other areas of the park, but most parades/shows do that. The MK has been crowded every evening when I have been there since the MSEP left. I also think that there won't be a night parade until at least the 50th.
> 
> Any word if Festival of Fantasy Parade will go to 2 showings a day? I know that was rumored or it happened earlier in the year. I usually miss it since I either leave the MK by 3 p.m, or I haven't arrived yet since I like to park hop.


It was rumored but that died off.


----------



## Madonna3

Reports running rampant on facebook group about issues fitting in FOP. Issues with too short/too tall/too wide.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Reports running rampant on facebook group about issues fitting in FOP. Issues with too short/too tall/too wide.



In the main Pandora thread there is a lot of discussion about this and it isn't just one specific body type but a combination of things - with the issue being the leg restrains - so if you have long legs and/or thick calves that seems to be the main issue

I did see John Saccheri (The Big Fat Panda) was able to fit today just as a point of reference


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the main Pandora thread there is a lot of discussion about this and it isn't just one specific body type but a combination of things - with the issue being the leg restrains - so if you have long legs and/or thick calves that seems to be the main issue
> 
> I did see John Saccheri (The Big Fat Panda) was able to fit today just as a point of reference


I don't know who that guy is...

It amazes me that Disney created a ride vehicle for a main attraction that is so restrictive.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I don't know who that guy is...
> 
> It amazes me that Disney created a ride vehicle for a main attraction that is so restrictive.


I really don't think it's that restrictive. I believe it's blown up more that the problem really is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I don't know who that guy is...
> 
> It amazes me that Disney created a ride vehicle for a main attraction that is so restrictive.



It's still in testing and they are working through things - I have seen very minimal people being turned away - so saying it is "so restrictive" I think is overstating it

Big Fat Panda is a Disney podcaster and has been on the Disunplugged ... and not surprising given his name, he is rather large and fit


----------



## luisov

That is an issue common to Universal. The guys at the Dis did say that this was one of the first ride vehicles at Disney to actually have some of those characteristics. I agree with previous posts, though. I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I really don't think it's that restrictive. I believe it's blown up more that the problem really is.



I disagree. Even turning away a handful of guests is too much. It's my opinion. If you've never felt what it's like to be turned away (ie rejected) from the ability to ride something then I don't think you'd understand why it's so significant.


----------



## Madonna3

luisov said:


> That is an issue common to Universal. The guys at the Dis did say that this was one of the first ride vehicles at Disney to actually have some of those characteristics. I agree with previous posts, though. I don't think it's that bad.


And this is why people who had these issues at Universal were loyal to Disney. 

Universal eventually developed ride vehicles to accommodate some larger guests and Disney should've taken the hint


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Madonna3 said:


> I disagree. Even turning away a handful of guests is too much. It's my opinion. If you've never felt what it's like to be turned away (ie rejected) from the ability to ride something then I don't think you'd understand why it's so significant.


Honestly, I hope they get this fixed or something soon as possible as I have long legs, and I'm looking forward to riding this...


----------



## Jetku

I think park hours have been extended a bit for the end of May. 

May 27th is my MK day and it's now open at 8am instead of 9am. I noticed when I was trying to adjust my 7DMT FP and saw an 8am was available and the park wasn't even supposed to be open then!


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Jetku said:


> I think park hours have been extended a bit for the end of May.
> 
> May 27th is my MK day and it's now open at 8am instead of 9am. I noticed when I was trying to adjust my 7DMT FP and saw an 8am was available and the park wasn't even supposed to be open then!


Possibly Extra Magic Hours? Do those still exist?


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I disagree. Even turning away a handful of guests is too much. It's my opinion. If you've never felt what it's like to be turned away (ie rejected) from the ability to ride something then I don't think you'd understand why it's so significant.


Not every guest can ride every single ride. A lot of Disney's rides have must transfer policy so that limits people already. Some find issue with Mine train. I just personally think it's impossible to create rides that absolutely everyone can ride.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> I think park hours have been extended a bit for the end of May.
> 
> May 27th is my MK day and it's now open at 8am instead of 9am. I noticed when I was trying to adjust my 7DMT FP and saw an 8am was available and the park wasn't even supposed to be open then!


That's probably from crowd anticipation due to Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Honestly, I hope they get this fixed or something soon as possible as I have long legs, and I'm looking forward to riding this...


It's not necessarily long legs. There really is no specific type of person being turned away. Very large people have been able to ride as well as very tall people.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> And this is why people who had these issues at Universal were loyal to Disney.
> 
> Universal eventually developed ride vehicles to accommodate some larger guests and Disney should've taken the hint


Forbidden Journey arguably one of the best rides in Orlando is very limiting and that's a newer ride.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Not every guest can ride every single ride. A lot of Disney's rides have must transfer policy so that limits people already. Some find issue with Mine train. I just personally think it's impossible to create rides that absolutely everyone can ride.


I love when I say something is my opinion and someone tries to tell me I'm wrong.

I think ANY ride that can't accommodate all people sucks. No one should be excluded. Equal for all. Is that going to be possible? Likely no. Do I wish it were true? Yes.

Forbidden Journey In the beginning, It limited those who could ride. The community voiced its displeasure, Universal adapted. So, this is why I'm surprised that Disney wouldn't have made "special" vehicles that could be adapted, even if just a few seats.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I love when I say something is my opinion and someone tries to tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> I think ANY ride that can't accommodate all people sucks. No one should be excluded. Equal for all. Is that going to be possible? Likely no. Do I wish it were true? Yes.
> 
> Forbidden Journey In the beginning, It limited those who could ride. The community voiced its displeasure, Universal adapted. So, this is why I'm surprised that Disney wouldn't have made "special" vehicles that could be adapted, even if just a few seats.


I never said you were wrong. 

Disney has already adapted with FoP. Banks Lee from Attractions magazine wasn't able to ride the first time he tried. He then was able to ride the second time. 

Personally think yes it's unfortunate people are having issues but if Disney goes ahead anddumbs down the ride for more accommodation that's good for nobody.


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

Wishes:
- Sad to see it go. The sing along at the end of the final show was super sweet. I was moved.
- The thing that I loved about Wishes was hearing part of _When You Wish Upon a Star_ as fireworks were set off behind the castle. It was such a call back for me to being a child and watching The Wonderful World of Disney. That and the little kids singing... always a tear-jerker.

HEA:
- I watched the live stream and was really impressed with what they'd done technically.
- I watched the DIS 4k version and was blown away with what an astoundingly, beautifully crafted show they've created. The projection mapping is first-rate... so much better than what they've done there before. I loved the incorporation of the new side towers, the new spotlights, and lasers. There was obviously a lot of love that went into its creation.

I almost feel like a villain nitpicking such a remarkable show, but I'll just come right out and say it:
- As much as I enjoyed all of the music, it felt like some of the transitions between songs/themes caused the show to stall slightly. Not every time, but a few times it felt like things could be tightened up a bit.
- Have the Fab Five been deported!? When you're showing the catalogue of Disney characters on the castle... throw me a bone and let's have a peep at the mice, ducks, and dogs that got the ball rolling!!

All in all... 9.5 magical wands out of 10. (fix those last two things and it's perfect!)


----------



## linzbear

I rode FoP yesterday, and saw someone get walked off because he didn't fit (I felt so bad, he was so nice in line with his daughter).  He was both large and tall.  Right next to him was my son who is 47" and nearly underweight at 43lbs (so there are even smaller kids than him allowed on).  I can say that the way they're designed, Disney kind of has to pick - any larger and they would have to increase the height requirement.  Having both FoP and Primevil Whirl at 48" isn't good either, neither address as intense as Everest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I disagree. Even turning away a handful of guests is too much. It's my opinion. If you've never felt what it's like to be turned away (ie rejected) from the ability to ride something then I don't think you'd understand why it's so significant.



I think it is tough to make every single ride be accessible to every single person though - and does that mean they should not have any rides with a height restriction?  Not make any that people who are pregnant or have heart conditions cannot ride?

Disney historically has been very good about being for everyone and I am a little surprised that they did create such a marque ride that will be somewhat limiting - or at least not have options for those that cannot fit (a different type of seat that maybe doesn't move as much (at all) but anyone can fit in).  I do think this is still the test period and they have already starting making some adjustments ... I definitely hope they have a clear solution by opening day or at least a fully vetting guest recovery process for those that don't fit ... if not, like you said with Universal, I hope people do voice their disappointment and frustration and Disney adjusts it further if possible

And I also hope they take the feedback and ensure for the new Star Wars rides it isn't an issue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mouse of Mystery said:


> Wishes:
> - Sad to see it go. The sing along at the end of the final show was super sweet. I was moved.
> - The thing that I loved about Wishes was hearing part of _When You Wish Upon a Star_ as fireworks were set off behind the castle. It was such a call back for me to being a child and watching The Wonderful World of Disney. That and the little kids singing... always a tear-jerker.
> 
> HEA:
> - I watched the live stream and was really impressed with what they'd done technically.
> - I watched the DIS 4k version and was blown away with what an astoundingly, beautifully crafted show they've created. The projection mapping is first-rate... so much better than what they've done there before. I loved the incorporation of the new side towers, the new spotlights, and lasers. There was obviously a lot of love that went into its creation.
> 
> I almost feel like a villain nitpicking such a remarkable show, but I'll just come right out and say it:
> - As much as I enjoyed all of the music, it felt like some of the transitions between songs/themes caused the show to stall slightly. Not every time, but a few times it felt like things could be tightened up a bit.
> - Have the Fab Five been deported!? When you're showing the catalogue of Disney characters on the castle... throw me a bone and let's have a peep at the mice, ducks, and dogs that got the ball rolling!!
> 
> All in all... 9.5 magical wands out of 10. (fix those last two things and it's perfect!)




Thank you for your thoughts.  First, I agree with you about the transition music ... personally I thought it would have been nice to have the tune from the main some woven in a bit more too - so it felt like one more complete piece rather than just the song at the beginning and the end - it feels a bit choppy now

I also thought the same thing initially - how come there is no Mickey?  But then someone pointed out Mickey wasn't in Wishes either


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I never said you were wrong.
> 
> Disney has already adapted with FoP. Banks Lee from Attractions magazine wasn't able to ride the first time he tried. He then was able to ride the second time.
> 
> Personally think yes it's unfortunate people are having issues but if Disney goes ahead anddumbs down the ride for more accommodation that's good for nobody.



Yes, I too saw an adjustment was made which leads me to wonder why this rice vehicle can't be self adapting individually. Bigger people, it deflates; smaller people, it inflates.

I'm very sensitive to this issue because it used to be me. Now it's my husband. I understand not everything will fit everyone, but up until now Disney has found ways to accommodate nearly all and I'd hate to see them stray from that.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is tough to make every single ride be accessible to every single person though - and does that mean they should not have any rides with a height restriction?  Not make any that people who are pregnant or have heart conditions cannot ride?
> 
> Disney historically has been very good about being for everyone and I am a little surprised that they did create such a marque ride that will be somewhat limiting - or at least not have options for those that cannot fit (a different type of seat that maybe doesn't move as much (at all) but anyone can fit in).  I do think this is still the test period and they have already starting making some adjustments ... I definitely hope they have a clear solution by opening day or at least a fully vetting guest recovery process for those that don't fit ... if not, like you said with Universal, I hope people do voice their disappointment and frustration and Disney adjusts it further if possible
> 
> And I also hope they take the feedback and ensure for the new Star Wars rides it isn't an issue



I'm not saying rides can't have restrictions. Unfortunately, some of them do. But when you make size an issue for a society that is oversized whereas before you've been very accommodating, well, what changed? 

I too hope they find ways to be more accommodating to larger people.


----------



## Jetku

Madonna3 said:


> I'm not saying rides can't have restrictions. Unfortunately, some of them do. But when you make size an issue for a society that is oversized whereas before you've been very accommodating, well, what changed?
> 
> I too hope they find ways to be more accommodating to larger people.



I know everyone's situation is different, but when I was trying to motivate myself to lose weight, this was one of the several factors I wrote down in my "Why?" list. Not rides specifically, just "accommodations" in general. I appreciate that companies do try (or are required, where applicable), but even when they do, I still saw it as a negative for myself that I needed to take advantage of these accommodations. 

I haven't been to Disney since losing 45lbs to see how rides fit, but I now fit into my wife's driver's seat (she's petite) without moving the seat. Granted I have to adjust since I'm 9 inches taller than her, but at least I "fit"!

This is a very unique ride system and I hope Disney makes all the accommodations possible without sacrificing the ride's vision. But once they do, I hope at least one person out there that still can't ride will see this as a goal for self improvement. 

Please note that I'm not speaking about individuals with disabilities out of their control, and I hope Disney can accommodate as many people as possible.


----------



## jlundeen

About the rides not accommodating larger people:

I guess I don't understand why this was not considered in the design phase...why is it only now that they find it's limited to "medium" sized people?  Who doesn't look at current and past successes and problems and make decisions based on what eventually worked?  Where is the intelligent planning, or did they outsource that to the lowest bidder?  

Somehow this shouldn't have been a surprise!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Actually nighttime parades don't bring in a lot of crowds and that's been evidenced by when they took away MSEP. It is a nice thing to spread out crowds though. We likely won't see one until the 50th.


I don't know if nighttime parades bring "in" crowds as much as they retain them. But a fireworks show probably has the same effect


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> About the rides not accommodating larger people:
> 
> I guess I don't understand why this was not considered in the design phase...why is it only now that they find it's *limited to "medium" sized people*?  Who doesn't look at current and past successes and problems and make decisions based on what eventually worked?  Where is the intelligent planning, or did they outsource that to the lowest bidder?
> 
> Somehow this shouldn't have been a surprise!



But is it really only limited to "medium" size people?  From what I have seen is isn't like 10% of the people are having issues - it is like 0.001% - and is isn't just all people of a certain size can't fit but rather unique combinations of different measurements, etc. - so would have been very challenging to know beforehand what the issues would be or even that there would be issues

Now, if this is not the case and it turns out to be 10% of the people then that is a major fail on their part ... and even if 0.001% of the people, hopefully the figure out an alternative for them to still experience the attraction in a way


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> About the rides not accommodating larger people:
> 
> I guess I don't understand why this was not considered in the design phase...why is it only now that they find it's limited to "medium" sized people?  Who doesn't look at current and past successes and problems and make decisions based on what eventually worked?  Where is the intelligent planning, or did they outsource that to the lowest bidder?
> 
> Somehow this shouldn't have been a surprise!


I can almost guarantee it was considered. And no it's not only limited to medium sized people. The prbleksnseems to be occurring in the legs. In shape but tall people have even had problems. There is no specific type of person. Very large people have been able to get on as well.


----------



## Capang

jlundeen said:


> About the rides not accommodating larger people:
> 
> I guess I don't understand why this was not considered in the design phase...why is it only now that they find it's limited to "medium" sized people?  Who doesn't look at current and past successes and problems and make decisions based on what eventually worked?  Where is the intelligent planning, or did they outsource that to the lowest bidder?
> 
> Somehow this shouldn't have been a surprise!


I'm certain it was considered. Also, the main consideration when designing restraint system is safety. Disney does not want to be sued by anyone injured on a ride due to restraints that don't work. I think most will be able to ride and maybe some won't.  Disney's track record still far exceeds Cedar Faire and Six Flags and even Universal rides when it comes to accommodating larger guests and guests with disabilities. It also seems like the more "thrill" involved the less forgiving the restraints are.
I really get the disappointment that comes with not being able to ride something. I've been there. But there is so much to see and do at AK. Not riding one ride shouldn't ruin a vacation. DH and I decided we will try but we both have no idea if it will work. We have both lost nearly 40 pounds this year but DH is very tall with long legs and I have very large muscular calves. If we ride we ride. If we don't we don't.


----------



## luisov

It was considered. They just didn't mind having a ride that can't accomodate everyone. It is what it is. Most of the times, with thrill rides you have to make sacrifices. I'm sure they'll do their best to accomodate as many guests as possible, but making the ride less thrilling is not the solution. 

Most of us haven't been able to ride FoP, so who knows what kind of safety standards this has. This is a thrilling experience after all... Safety must be a top priority.


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> I can almost guarantee it was considered. And no it's not only limited to medium sized people. The prbleksnseems to be occurring in the legs. In shape but tall people have even had problems. There is no specific type of person. Very large people have been able to get on as well.



I predict that one of the stations will be adjusted to fit a broader range of body styles or to be outright wheelchair accessible.  I mean, one of the jungle cruise boats has that awesome lifting mechanism for whellchairs!  I'm sure they'll give some thought to it at least.


----------



## jknezek

Yep. You just can't build everything to accommodate every outlier. While we might wish they could, they can't. I'm a big guy. Ok, I'm a fat guy if we are being honest. Space Mountain is getting to be a tight squeeze for me these days. That's on me. If I want to keep riding, I need to drop the weight. It's not on Disney to build to accommodate the .0001% of the population in ANY direction. A little person might get upset they can't ride thrill rides, an obese person might be upset they can't ride Space Mountain, a person with extremely long legs may not ride FoP. Such is life. If you are in the extremes these kinds of things happen. And as the little people example holds out, it has been this way for a long time. Ride restrictions are nothing new for size outliers.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> I predict that one of the stations will be adjusted to fit a broader range of body styles or to be outright wheelchair accessible.  I mean, one of the jungle cruise boats has that awesome lifting mechanism for whellchairs!  I'm sure they'll give some thought to it at least.


They have two theaters that are wheelchair accessible but you must transfer. That's no different than Soarin. There is no wheelchair vehicle on Soarin.


----------



## iamfathom

I just came back from a screening of Pirates 5 in London, called Salazars Revenge here, but I much prefer the US title of Dead Men Tell No Tales. I won tickets to see it, and it was live linked to Disneyland Paris where they had the full cast.

As for the movie I will keep it spoiler free and short, but I really enjoyed it, and for me it was better than the last 2 but not as good as the first 2, so it's in the middle, but that's not a bad place to be.

There were some inventive and fun action sequences which put a smile on my face, including a fun action sequence at the beginning which introduces Jack to the movie. Some of the jokes fell a bit flat, but more than enough also hit their mark.

The regular cast were as good as always, but I thought new character Henry was weak, he lacked screen presence and had little to work with, other new character Carina fared a little better but still struggled when surrounded by such larger than life characters. Thankfully Javier Bardem was great as Salazar, the character could have done with a bit more story, but Bardem played him superbly.

If this is the last one as advertised it's a pretty good one to go out on.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Are there any big drops involved in FOP? I've got quite a fear of falling.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Are there any big drops involved in FOP? I've got quite a fear of falling.


People have reported that there is a "sense" of falling. However, I can't imagine that it would feel any different than how Soarin does it or Star Tours. People have said that the seats don't physically fall though. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> People have reported that there is a "sense" of falling. However, I can't imagine that it would feel any different than how Soarin does it or Star Tours. People have said that the seats don't physically fall though. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Ah, thank you!


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> I can almost guarantee it was considered. And no it's not only limited to medium sized people. The prbleksnseems to be occurring in the legs. In shape but tall people have even had problems. There is no specific type of person. Very large people have been able to get on as well.



As a larger individual I was able to ride. The problem comes in with the leg restraints and also people being uncomfortable with the way the knee bends on the seat, I'd put money by official opening they have a fix for it. If not opening then soon after. They may have to make some seats adjustable. I had more of a issue with the river boats, those are tight.


----------



## linzbear

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> People have reported that there is a "sense" of falling. However, I can't imagine that it would feel any different than how Soarin does it or Star Tours. People have said that the seats don't physically fall though. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


It's more dramatic than Star Tours, but yes, no actual falling


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captains Grille moving to Ariels at YC

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/captains-grille-relocating-to-ariels-at.html


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Captains Grille moving to Ariels at YC
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/captains-grille-relocating-to-ariels-at.html


I feel like @WebmasterPete  would tell them not to bother haha


----------



## rteetz




----------



## monique5

********** said:


> Not gonna watch it. Want to see it with fresh eyes in November. Love that I get to see two new Nighttime shows in a single trip.



This, but in December!


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> So I've  watched three times on video now. I'm very impressed and think they have done a very good job incorporating so many great Disney films. Very little frozen. Hunchback is a welcome addition. I like how they worked in pirates too. I'm okay with the loose story that it has. I think the cars addition was a little strange but overall it's very good.



Did somebody say Hunchback?  Ooooo. Now, I haven't watched the video as I'm waiting to see it live, but I find myself hoping they project gargoyles pouring molten lava down the castle walls. Ya ya, I know, not likely. But man is that an amazing climax. 

I also saw it noted that it looked great to those in the hub, but not anywhere else. Would that include watching from the back of the hub, almost into Main Street? Is that not close enough to see the project well? I'm trying to get a feel for how deep I'll have to wade into unfriendly territory with our group.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Did somebody say Hunchback?  Ooooo. Now, I haven't watched the video as I'm waiting to see it live, but I find myself hoping they project gargoyles pouring molten lava down the castle walls. Ya ya, I know, not likely. But man is that an amazing climax.
> 
> I also saw it noted that it looked great to those in the hub, but not anywhere else. Would that include watching from the back of the hub, almost into Main Street? Is that not close enough to see the project well? I'm trying to get a feel for how deep I'll have to wade into unfriendly territory with our group.


Yep hunchback is in. Most of the 80s-90s-today movies are in this show. You can watch down Main Street but that might hurt your views of the projections. As for fireworks themselves there are just as many if not more in this show compared to Wishes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand Floridian Chocolate Chip Cookie recipe 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...national-chocolate-chip-cookie-day-on-may-15/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update* 

  PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/12/17 (D-Tech on Demand, Happily Ever After, Dead Men Tell No Tales, ETC.)


----------



## langsky

eXo said:


> I also saw it noted that it looked great to those in the hub, but not anywhere else. Would that include watching from the back of the hub, almost into Main Street? Is that not close enough to see the project well? I'm trying to get a feel for how deep I'll have to wade into unfriendly territory with our group.



Right at the end of Main Street (by Casey's Corner) would be a great spot to see both the projections and the fireworks. I watched from the middle of Main Street (could not see the projections very well) and from right in front of the castle (could not see the fireworks very well). So, at the end of Main Street would be perfect in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
My Disney Experience Update

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hone-with-newest-my-disney-experience-update/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> My Disney Experience Update
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hone-with-newest-my-disney-experience-update/


love the picture text feature! Me and my friends are always os eager to know when our photopass photos are up!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Market at YC now open

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-...ass-now-open-at-disneys-yacht-club-resort.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney Dream Store returning to the D23 Expo 2017! I really want some of this merchandise!!!

https://d23.com/see-whats-coming-to-the-disney-dream-store-at-d23-expo-2017/?share_token=743b1afbee


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney Dream Store returning to the D23 Expo 2017! I really want some of this merchandise!!!
> 
> https://d23.com/see-whats-coming-to-the-disney-dream-store-at-d23-expo-2017/?share_token=743b1afbee


I love those ride posters!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I love those ride posters!


I really want them! I'm just afraid they will be gone by the time I get to the store since I plan on going to the Disney Legends Ceremony.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Hackers are apparently holding Pirates 5 for ransom, threatening to release chunks of it if payments are not made by Disney. 

http://deadline.com/2017/05/pirates...-men-tell-no-tales-hackers-ransom-1202094203/

If you're looking to avoid spoilers and such, be aware.


----------



## wareagle57

monique5 said:


> This, but in December!


Y'all have the patience of a saint. The only reason I'm even attempting to hold off is because our trip is in July. Between this and Pandora, it's killing me.


----------



## luisov

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Hackers are apparently holding Pirates 5 for ransom, threatening to release chunks of it if payments are not made by Disney.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/05/pirates...-men-tell-no-tales-hackers-ransom-1202094203/
> 
> If you're looking to avoid spoilers and such, be aware.



Many films get released illegally a couple of weeks early anyway. I don't think Disney will respond to the threat. The film's being released very shortly.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland, tomorrowland terrace dance party 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/05/come-dancing-this-summer-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## umichigan10

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Hackers are apparently holding Pirates 5 for ransom, threatening to release chunks of it if payments are not made by Disney.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/05/pirates...-men-tell-no-tales-hackers-ransom-1202094203/
> 
> If you're looking to avoid spoilers and such, be aware.


Looks like the pirates are being pirated.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some awesome new vinylmations! 

http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/v...-of-cute-blind-box-series-by-jerrod-maruyama/

They are being released June 2nd at Disney Springs. It just so happens I'll be there that day!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some awesome new vinylmations!
> 
> http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/v...-of-cute-blind-box-series-by-jerrod-maruyama/
> 
> They are being released June 2nd at Disney Springs. It just so happens I'll be there that day!


I will be there 4 days after you.  Don't buy them all!!


----------



## linzbear

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Hackers are apparently holding Pirates 5 for ransom, threatening to release chunks of it if payments are not made by Disney.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/05/pirates...-men-tell-no-tales-hackers-ransom-1202094203/
> 
> If you're looking to avoid spoilers and such, be aware.


What are they going to do, change the name and release it in theaters worldwide?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I will be there 4 days after you.  Don't buy them all!!


I'll do my best


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really want them! I'm just afraid they will be gone by the time I get to the store since I plan on going to the Disney Legends Ceremony.



These are nice! I really wanted to spend my money in the imagineering store. 

I'm getting more excited, I finally got our 3 day tickets once I heard Saturday sold out.


----------



## linzbear

MissGina5 said:


> love the picture text feature! Me and my friends are always os eager to know when our photopass photos are up!


I feel like that's 3rd on my list - nice, but not time dependant.  I really want notifications for FP window and Dining Reservation so I don't have to open the app 500 times a day because I forgot if it was 10:25 or 10:55.


----------



## pepperandchips

linzbear said:


> I feel like that's 3rd on my list - nice, but not time dependant.  I really want notifications for FP window and Dining Reservation so I don't have to open the app 500 times a day because I forgot if it was 10:25 or 10:55.



A little off-topic for rumors and news, but one tip I read on the boards that has been helpful is to screenshot your MDE in the morning and make it your lock screen. It saves data and battery, not to mention time. Plus it has kept me from losing my cool every time a family member asks "what time is the Big Thunder fastpass again?"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

pepperandchips said:


> A little off-topic for rumors and news, but one tip I read on the boards that has been helpful is to screenshot your MDE in the morning and make it your lock screen. It saves data and battery, not to mention time. Plus it has kept me from losing my cool every time a family member asks "what time is the Big Thunder fastpass again?"


I always create a word document with my "schedule," and I also put my schedule in the notes app on my iPhone. That's another option.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I always create a word document with my "schedule," and I also put my schedule in the notes app on my iPhone. That's another option.


Knowing my husband another viable option would be a OneNote file.


----------



## Pete M

pepperandchips said:


> A little off-topic for rumors and news, but one tip I read on the boards that has been helpful is to screenshot your MDE in the morning and make it your lock screen. It saves data and battery, not to mention time. Plus it has kept me from losing my cool every time a family member asks "what time is the Big Thunder fastpass again?"



this, this and more this.


----------



## Killer Fish

Can you imagine if the Hackers ever got a hold of the Last Jedi or Infinity War??

I mean at least this is just Pirates 5....


----------



## Madonna3

linzbear said:


> I feel like that's 3rd on my list - nice, but not time dependant.  I really want notifications for FP window and Dining Reservation so I don't have to open the app 500 times a day because I forgot if it was 10:25 or 10:55.




I wish we'd get push notifications for reminders for fastpass and dining as well. I hate having to keep going to the app to check.


----------



## Roxyfire

Madonna3 said:


> I wish we'd get push notifications for reminders for fastpass and dining as well. I hate having to keep going to the app to check.



That's why I like having my apple watch. I set all my in-advance stuff on my google calendar that syncs to the watch. It'll alert me 10 minutes in advance. I just have to remember to set it as Eastern time and not Central. Which reminds me, I better start putting all that stuff in soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC member cruise October sailing

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...members-october-2-disney-magic-sailing-offer/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New ticketing structure for Night of Joy. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-joy-2017-ticket-price-on-sale-date-update/


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> That's why I like having my apple watch. I set all my in-advance stuff on my google calendar that syncs to the watch. It'll alert me 10 minutes in advance. I just have to remember to set it as Eastern time and not Central. Which reminds me, I better start putting all that stuff in soon.



After I typed it out, I realized I could enter all this crap into my iphone and set it for reminders. It's just a lot to enter.


----------



## jade1

Killer Fish said:


> Can you imagine if the Hackers ever got a hold of the Last Jedi or Infinity War??
> 
> I mean at least this is just Pirates 5....




Guy at work claims (he heard) it is Last Jedi, and Disney isn't admitting it. Can't be true can it?


----------



## jknezek

jade1 said:


> Guy at work claims it is Last Jedi, and Disney isn't admitting it. Can't be true can it?


The doorman and the taxi driver I rode to work with insisted it was all 3 of the next Avatar movies and they have to make them from scratch again. That's why they've been delayed... Anyone else want a stab at something fun and random?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> The doorman and the taxi driver I rode to work with insisted it was all 3 of the next Avatar movies and they have to make them from scratch again. That's why they've been delayed... Anyone else want a stab at something fun and random?


Since this is a Disney movie that was hacked, it can't be Avatar. That is because Disney still doesn't own James Cameron's movies. Pandora - The World of Avatar at AK was made with the partnership between James Cameron and Walt Disney Imagineering.


----------



## RhodyOrange

jknezek said:


> The doorman and the taxi driver I rode to work with insisted it was all 3 of the next Avatar movies and they have to make them from scratch again. That's why they've been delayed... Anyone else want a stab at something fun and random?



I bet if it was Song of the South being threatened to be released Disney would pay the ransom.


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Since this is a Disney movie that was hacked, it can't be Avatar. That is because Disney still doesn't own James Cameron's movies. Pandora - The World of Avatar at AK was made with the partnership between James Cameron and Walt Disney Imagineering.



Darn. Thought I had a good one...


----------



## Roxyfire

Madonna3 said:


> After I typed it out, I realized I could enter all this crap into my iphone and set it for reminders. It's just a lot to enter.



If you use google calendars it's not that bad. You could probably just copy and paste the whole MDE reservations area into a text document then go line by line entering it into your calendar.


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> If you use google calendars it's not that bad. You could probably just copy and paste the whole MDE reservations area into a text document then go line by line entering it into your calendar.



That's too much technology for me to understand. I'll just write it on a piece of paper and then copy it to my calendar.


----------



## Redcon1

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Hackers are apparently holding Pirates 5 for ransom, threatening to release chunks of it if payments are not made by Disney.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/05/pirates...-men-tell-no-tales-hackers-ransom-1202094203/
> 
> If you're looking to avoid spoilers and such, be aware.





Yeah, because that's the way people want to view blockbuster films: in chunks on a small computer/phone screen! 
What a bunch of idiots.(The hackers, I mean)


----------



## jade1

HaHa I pressed for a source, yea The Star. 

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ck-star-wars-last-jedi-pirates-caribbean-cars


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New ticketing structure for Night of Joy.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-joy-2017-ticket-price-on-sale-date-update/



Seems like a pretty great deal!

ETA: I guess I should have looked at the prices for previous years, because it has gone up a smidge.  But, it definitely seems like an improved ticketing structure, and still a great value for concert and park day + water park.


----------



## MommaBerd

As for the hackers - society is guilty of enabling this. If people would not watch the leaks, the hackers would have no power. But people take the attitude of, "Well, it's out there, so I might as well watch."


----------



## PxyShan

RhodyOrange said:


> I bet if it was Song of the South being threatened to be released Disney would pay the ransom.




You win the DisBoards today!


----------



## rteetz

Video of the Searider attraction in Tokyo


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Guy at work claims (he heard) it is Last Jedi, and Disney isn't admitting it. Can't be true can it?



Extremely unlikely. Movie would be a long way from having special effects completed or even editing done. In theory there could be a rough print out there somewhere that would spoil plot points, but my guess is it is not on a connected server yet. 

So not sure how many people realize this, but in the current age of technology, movies come to the theaters on glorified SD cards. There's a LOT of security behind these cards to ensure they don't go anywhere, but as they are being produced, I'm sure the file that contains the movie has to be available on a hard drive somewhere. That's why it's much more likely to be Pirates 5 or potentially Cars 3, but extremely unlikely to be something like The Last Jedi.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ABC to be joining in on the live musical trend with _The Wonderful World of Disney: Little Mermaid Live_! This is set to air on October 3rd. This will intertwine the 1989 animated film with live musical performances of Alan Menken and Howard Ashman's score. It will be performed similarly to last June's Hollywood Bowl production, which featured live performances while the animated film played in the background. _The Wonderful World of Disney: Little Mermaid Live_ will be produced by Done Dusted, with Hamish Hamilton, Ian Stewart, David Jammy, Katy Mullan, and Richard Kraft, of Kraft-Engel Productions, serving as executive producers.

http://www.theatermania.com/los-ang...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=16may2017


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> Extremely unlikely. Movie would be a long way from having special effects completed or even editing done. In theory there could be a rough print out there somewhere that would spoil plot points, but my guess is it is not on a connected server yet.
> 
> So not sure how many people realize this, but in the current age of technology, movies come to the theaters on glorified SD cards. There's a LOT of security behind these cards to ensure they don't go anywhere, but as they are being produced, I'm sure the file that contains the movie has to be available on a hard drive somewhere. That's why it's much more likely to be Pirates 5 or potentially Cars 3, but extremely unlikely to be something like The Last Jedi.




Like I say, it came from here (I didn't know his source)-not that's its reliable.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ck-star-wars-last-jedi-pirates-caribbean-cars


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hong Kong Disneyland Resort Celebrates the Grand Opening of Disney Explorers Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Roseanne is coming back in 2018, can we get a episode at WDW again?

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/16/entertainment/roseanne-show-abc/index.html


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Roseanne is coming back in 2018, can we get a episode at WDW again?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/16/entertainment/roseanne-show-abc/index.html



Well Dan will like MK better now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> That's too much technology for me to understand. I'll just write it on a piece of paper and then copy it to my calendar.



I usually do both because I am paranoid - have the info in my phone for convenience but then also on paper in case my battery dies


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I usually do both because I am paranoid - have the info in my phone for convenience but then also on paper in case my battery dies



I have a spreadsheet going right now. However, I would like the push notifications because I cannot remember my times ever.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Well Dan will like MK better now.



Didn't he die in the show finale


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't he die in the show finale


People never officially die in TV shows anymore. There are "magical" ways to bring them back.


----------



## soniam

RhodyOrange said:


> I bet if it was Song of the South being threatened to be released Disney would pay the ransom.



Man, if only. I would love to see a decent version of this again.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't he die in the show finale



Honestly I never watched much, so may well have sorry.


----------



## jlundeen

The bigger question is why they are dredging up these old shows?  Can't imagine a huge public outcry demanding to see them again...


----------



## jlundeen

soniam said:


> Man, if only. I would love to see a decent version of this again.


I really love this movie...one of my first childhood memories is going to the theater as a very young child and seeing it.  yes I know, it's fallen out of favor from a political perspective, but the Brer Rabbit stories were so great...and my kids loved seeing it too when they were small.  My daughter mostly remembered the part about the bull chasing the little boy...but she was pretty young when she saw it.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> The bigger question is why they are dredging up these old shows?  Can't imagine a huge public outcry demanding to see them again...


Every networks and studio is doing it. Old shows are all the rave for nostalgic purposes. American Idol, Roseanne, Will and Grace, Fuller House, it goes on and on.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN changes in shows for 2018

http://on.si.com/2qo7otK


----------



## Madonna3

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/

Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem


----------



## writerguyfl

jlundeen said:


> The bigger question is why they are dredging up these old shows?  Can't imagine a huge public outcry demanding to see them again...



Money.  TV executives know there is already a built-in audience.  That makes greenlighting the project less of a risk.  Additionally, they can use DVD sales and syndication ratings to judge which shows are still popular.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/
> 
> Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem



Yeah, I posted this link in the main Pandora thread.  If this is really how it will be - or even perception of how it really is then they really do need to do something about it 

I think at a minimum they need the test seat out front with CMs there instructing you on how best to fit and also consider having other options for people that don't fit the standard seat


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/
> 
> Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem


I think that's blown up/coincidence, several other have reported they have seen nobody getting asked to leave. It's still previews, we won't know actual numbers until it opens. 

Again there have been several larger people who've been able to ride.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN changes in shows for 2018
> 
> http://on.si.com/2qo7otK



I know ESPN keeps losing money. Is it really a good thing for Disney to keep holding onto it? I personally prefer NBC Sports Network and Fox Sports Network now.



Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/
> 
> Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem


That is only one ride cycle. It could have been completely different the next. However, it is still a problem. I think there can be a solution of making a couple seats in each theater accommodating to those who are taller or "Pooh-sized." I don't think we will see any solution until after it opens though, and that is if Disney will even decide to make a couple changes to the seats. I think it's a good thing to think about that Disney is keeping track of how many can't ride though.


----------



## jknezek

There is definitely an issue, but if you look at comments, it seems all kinds of body sizes are able to ride. People saying they are 6' and 300 lbs, others at 5'2" and 260 both say they got on. So it clearly isn't just a single measurement issue. I'm sure that is part of the problem Disney is having. Still, I'm somewhat surprised it is this big of an issue. I would be curious to see a pic of the restraint system in place on someone.


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know ESPN keeps losing money. Is it really a good thing for Disney to keep holding onto it? I personally prefer NBC Sports Network and Fox Sports Network now.




I don't know how to break this to you, but ESPN does not "lose money." Right now it is making less money than it used to, and the projections are dire going forward, but it still makes money hand over fist. In fact, earnings at the cable t.v. unit, which includes ESPN, fell 11%, but earnings in the film unit fell 17% in the last quarter. Consumer products fell 25%. So while cable t.v. is an issue, on a percentage basis it's a smaller issue than other areas as per the last quarter.


----------



## Capang

I wonder if some of the vehicles have different locking points on the restraints? I know that's not likely the case but it might explain why such a variety of people haven't gotten on while others in the same category have.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> There is definitely an issue, but if you look at comments, it seems all kinds of body sizes are able to ride. People saying they are 6' and 300 lbs, others at 5'2" and 260 both say they got on. So it clearly isn't just a single measurement issue. I'm sure that is part of the problem Disney is having. Still, I'm somewhat surprised it is this big of an issue. I would be curious to see a pic of the restraint system in place on someone.


I have a picture of someone in the seat in the official Pandora thread. 

That's just it. Large short people have been fine in some cases and not in others. Tall people have been fine in some cases and then not in others. There is no specific person that can't ride.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I wonder if some of the vehicles have different locking points on the restraints? I know that's not likely the case but it might explain why such a variety of people haven't gotten on while others in the same category have.


No I'm pretty sure all have the same locking points.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> I don't know how to break this to you, but ESPN does not "lose money." Right now it is making less money than it used to, and the projections are dire going forward, but it still makes money hand over fist. In fact, earnings at the cable t.v. unit, which includes ESPN, fell 11%, but earnings in the film unit fell 17% in the last quarter. Consumer products fell 25%. So while cable t.v. is an issue, on a percentage basis it's a smaller issue than other areas as per the last quarter.


Thanks for clarifying. I just always hear about ESPN not doing well. I don't watch the NBA, so it's just not a sports channel I pay much attention to anymore. I don't even watch Sportscaster anymore lol.


----------



## Capang

That's just it. Large short people have been fine in some cases and not in others. Tall people have been fine in some cases and then not in others. There is no specific person that can't ride.[/QUOTE]
That's why I wonder if the vehicles have some minor differences in restraints. I know this is incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I usually do both because I am paranoid - have the info in my phone for convenience but then also on paper in case my battery dies


Ok so I haven't been to WDW since FP+ and MDE was introduced but the last time I went I had printed out a map that I customized online on Disney's website (I don't think they do this anymore). Anywho I wrote down the park hours and brought a pen with us so I could mark off the rides I had done. I know that's so old fashioned and I still got maps from Disney of course when I got to the parks but it allowed me more easily to keep track of what rides we had done and the hours and whatnot. Each day we went to the parks I would bring the printed maps I had customized for the parks I knew we would be going to. We put them in our bag that is a waterproof one.

Now this upcoming trip I'll be using my phone the majority of the time because of the MDE app (and using the website). I could have my husband use his phone for the OneNote where I could transfer the MS words documents to but I *might* bring my trusty paper and pen with me too


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> People never officially die in TV shows anymore. There are "magical" ways to bring them back.



They're going to have to retcon like...so much of Roseanne for it to make sense. Either the last episode didn't happen (which I hope is the case - that show has one of the worst finales out there), or the whole "winning the lottery" arc didn't happen. Will & Grace will have this problem too, since that show ended something like 20 or 30 years in the future. I love both and am excited to see them back, but at least for other shows that came back like Gilmore Girls or The X Files, it was because they never got a proper ending...whereas these shows both very much wrapped up.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok so I haven't been to WDW since FP+ and MDE was introduced but the last time I went I had printed out a map that I customized online on Disney's website (I don't think they do this anymore). Anywho I wrote down the park hours and brought a pen with us so I could mark off the rides I had done. I know that's so old fashioned and I still got maps from Disney of course when I got to the parks but it allowed me more easily to keep track of what rides we had done and the hours and whatnot. Each day we went to the parks I would bring the printed maps I had customized for the parks I knew we would be going to. We put them in our bag that is a waterproof one.
> 
> Now this upcoming trip I'll be using my phone the majority of the time because of the MDE app (and using the website). I could have my husband use his phone for the OneNote where I could transfer the MS words documents to but I *might* bring my trusty paper and pen with me too


You could also write all the rides or just the rides that are your main priorities in a notes app. After you ride them, you can just delete that ride from your app. I have done that before.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You could also write all the rides or just the rides that are your main priorities in a notes off. After you ride them, you can just delete that ride from your app. I have done that before.


Good suggestion!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Good suggestion!


No problem! To be honest, I miss the days when people would walk around with the maps. I don't really see many people using them anymore (Walt Disney World and Disneyland). I now collect the maps, because they always add new attractions on the covers.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No problem! To be honest, I miss the days when people would walk around with the maps. I don't really see many people using them anymore (Walt Disney World and Disneyland). I now collect the maps, because they always add new attractions on the covers.


Agreed! I can only stare at my phone for so long  

I still have my maps from 2011. I plan to get some in September and hopefully get a few extras for mementos (hopefully ones without creases and such lol). I love reading maps in general so I get them whenever I can on vacations along with guide/tour pamphlets. They then go in a storage box for memories sake once vacation is over


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Legend Harry Archinal has passed away. 

https://d23.com/about-legends/remembering-harry-archinal/?share_token=c6450f7bc1


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> I think that's blown up/coincidence, several other have reported they have seen nobody getting asked to leave. It's still previews, we won't know actual numbers until it opens.
> 
> Again there have been several larger people who've been able to ride.



I agree this is being blown out of proportion before the ride is even officially opened, I am far from a small person and I rode, we will never know any numbers though, Disney is in no way no how going to let anything in this land or attraction be put in a negative light especially anything that actually comes from them.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Agreed! I can only stare at my phone for so long
> 
> I still have my maps from 2011. I plan to get some in September and hopefully get a few extras for mementos (hopefully ones without creases and such lol). I love reading maps in general so I get them whenever I can on vacations along with guide/tour pamphlets. They then go in a storage box for memories sake once vacation is over



As in favor of digital methods as I am, I love the paper maps. I do like the progress they've made with MDE with the directions and the filtering but there's just something about looking at a paper map.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> As in favor of digital methods as I am, I love the paper maps. I do like the progress they've made with MDE with the directions and the filtering but *there's just something about looking at a paper map.*


----------



## MommaBerd

Roxyfire said:


> As in favor of digital methods as I am, I love the paper maps. I do like the progress they've made with MDE with the directions and the filtering but there's just something about looking at a paper map.



That's how I feel about books!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> I have a picture of someone in the seat in the official Pandora thread.
> 
> That's just it. Large short people have been fine in some cases and not in others. Tall people have been fine in some cases and then not in others. There is no specific person that can't ride.



If possible can you link to this photo? I searched through the last 10 pages and can't seem to find it on the Pandora thread. Sorry if I missed it, Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> If possible can you link to this photo? I searched through the last 10 pages and can't seem to find it on the Pandora thread. Sorry if I missed it, Thank you!


It's on the first page with all of the Pandora info actually. A woman is seated on the ride vehicle.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> It's on the first page with all of the Pandora info actually. A woman is seated on the ride vehicle.



Oh ok, I see it but unfortunately the safety restraints are not in place yet in the photo. I was hoping for a better idea where the restraint sits. Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Oh ok, I see it but unfortunately the safety restraints are not in place yet in the photo. I was hoping for a better idea where the restraint sits. Thank you!


The only other thing we have is the instructional pre show video that shows the restraints going in place. I don't think you'll get a photo of someone in the seat with restraints on.


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Anywho I wrote down the park hours and brought a pen with us so I could mark off the rides I had done.



I do this too except I tick off all the shops as well 
The food would be too much of a mission to try!


----------



## mikepizzo

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/
> 
> Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem



Also, overlooking the obvious problem of it sucking for those people not able to ride, the longer it takes Cast Members to try and get the seats to click, the longer the load time, the longer the wait.


----------



## beer dave

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Oh ok, I see it but unfortunately the safety restraints are not in place yet in the photo. I was hoping for a better idea where the restraint sits. Thank you!


The rectangular pad at the bottom rear of the vehicle is on a T bar that will rise through the slot between the two "halves" of the ride vehicle and rest on the small of the users back, keeping them secured against the front pad.....


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> Also, overlooking the obvious problem of it sucking for those people not able to ride, the longer it takes Cast Members to try and get the seats to click, the longer the load time, the longer the wait.


I was thinking this also.  Seems several things about this needs some re-thinking.  Too bad they didn't figure this out sooner.  

It reminds me of car shopping years ago, when they never put "female" type amenities, like visor mirrors, on the driver's side, because mostly it was men doing the driving and women were passengers (or so the designers thought).  Standards were used considering only certain average body types for many products (chairs built for average men's bodies, for example).  

Quite different now, of course.  Seems to me it has to be more expensive (dollars, criticism,  and time-wise) to fix after the fact than to figure this out during design phase.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I think that's blown up/coincidence, several other have reported they have seen nobody getting asked to leave. It's still previews, we won't know actual numbers until it opens.
> 
> Again there have been several larger people who've been able to ride.



Ok, it's not the point that some have ridden and others haven't. The point is out of one load group, 22% of that group COULD NOT ride. So, are you saying that those 22% just happened to be of one particular body type? No, I don't think you are. Therefore, the ability for riders to ride is so varied that it's creating a problem across the board, not just with the fluffy.


----------



## Madonna3

Clockwork said:


> I agree this is being blown out of proportion before the ride is even officially opened, I am far from a small person and I rode, we will never know any numbers though, Disney is in no way no how going to let anything in this land or attraction be put in a negative light especially anything that actually comes from them.



It's not just the fact that people who are larger can or can't ride. It's that ride is showing to be unaccommodating to all different body types. Short, heavy, tall, skinny and at its current design is very maladaptive. Do you think that the people who couldn't ride in this particular focus group were of all one body type? I sincerely doubt it. So we're talking not just a specific group of people, but really anyone is at risk for not being able to ride who may have any unusual area on their body.


----------



## jknezek

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, it's not the point that some have ridden and others haven't. The point is out of one load group, 22% of that group COULD NOT ride. So, are you saying that those 22% just happened to be of one particular body type? No, I don't think you are. Therefore, the ability for riders to ride is so varied that it's creating a problem across the board, not just with the fluffy.



Well that seems to be the problem. If you can't pin it down to one body type, then there is a much bigger problem and somehow the tolerances on the restraints need to be adjusted. Frankly I'm surprised this is such a problem. I'm not sure exactly how the restraints work, but a simple flip over from the front, with a cage like fitting for shoulders down to rear and "legs" about mid chest area down to below the ride vehicle should keep everyone safe. The ride itself isn't a thrill like mover, so I don't see the point of being "restrained" so much as simply needing to be "contained" to the vehicle. The risk is falling off due to startling more than being thrown by the movement. So actually having to be pushed down on to the vehicle, as opposed to just making sure no one can fall off while wiggling a bit, seems like a massive amount of overkill and the root of the problem.


----------



## Madonna3

jknezek said:


> Well that seems to be the problem. If you can't pin it down to one body type, then there is a much bigger problem and somehow the tolerances on the restraints need to be adjusted. Frankly I'm surprised this is such a problem. I'm not sure exactly how the restraints work, but a simple flip over from the front, with a cage like fitting for shoulders down to rear and "legs" about mid chest area down to below the ride vehicle should keep everyone safe. The ride itself isn't a thrill like mover, so I don't see the point of being "restrained" so much as simply needing to be "contained" to the vehicle. The risk is falling off due to startling more than being thrown by the movement. So actually having to be pushed down on to the vehicle, as opposed to just making sure no one can fall off while wiggling a bit, seems like a massive amount of overkill and the root of the problem.



I think they were trying to give the sensation of free flying as much as possible. So, if you do what you were talking about then you feel more like a cage riding on top of something. The way it appears it is designed, it gives the illusion of being in a saddle and free flying.


----------



## jknezek

Madonna3 said:


> I think they were trying to give the sensation of free flying as much as possible. So, if you do what you were talking about then you feel more like a cage riding on top of something. The way it appears it is designed, it gives the illusion of being in a saddle and free flying.



You are probably right, though in my thought the cage would be behind your head so visually it wouldn't be much of a problem. Since it is more containment than restraint, you probably wouldn't feel it much either. I'd really have to spend some time looking at the ride to better articulate it though. Still, the last thing Disney is going to want to do is redesign the restraint system at this point. It will be interesting when it opens to hear if it is a significant problem and how they decide to handle it.


----------



## adam.adbe

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, it's not the point that some have ridden and others haven't. The point is out of one load group, 22% of that group COULD NOT ride. So, are you saying that those 22% just happened to be of one particular body type? No, I don't think you are. Therefore, the ability for riders to ride is so varied that it's creating a problem across the board, not just with the fluffy.



Unless 22% of *all* prospective riders are being turned away, clearly that group *is* something of an anomaly.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, it's not the point that some have ridden and others haven't. The point is out of one load group, 22% of that group COULD NOT ride. So, are you saying that those 22% just happened to be of one particular body type? No, I don't think you are. Therefore, the ability for riders to ride is so varied that it's creating a problem across the board, not just with the fluffy.


I understand the frustration but there is no specific one body type not able to ride. Many have been able to ride who are larger and taller. This discussion is on going in the Pandora thread so if you want to continue that I suggest you go there to do so.


----------



## adam.adbe

jlundeen said:


> It reminds me of car shopping years ago, when they never put "female" type amenities, like visor mirrors, on the driver's side, because mostly it was men doing the driving and women were passengers (or so the designers thought).  Standards were used considering only certain average body types for many products (chairs built for average men's bodies, for example).



More likely they are designing mechanisms for other markets now.  There are twice as many Disney complexes outside the US than inside, and while WDW might still rule the roost on visitors, it's inevitable that over time the US parks will cease to be the single largest driver of the company.  In such a world, if Disney opt to cheap out and built one-size-fits-all attractions for all of their park properties, the US is the body-size outlier.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Well that seems to be the problem. If you can't pin it down to one body type, then there is a much bigger problem and somehow the tolerances on the restraints need to be adjusted. Frankly I'm surprised this is such a problem. I'm not sure exactly how the restraints work, but a simple flip over from the front, with a cage like fitting for shoulders down to rear and "legs" about mid chest area down to below the ride vehicle should keep everyone safe. The ride itself isn't a thrill like mover, so I don't see the point of being "restrained" so much as simply needing to be "contained" to the vehicle. The risk is falling off due to startling more than being thrown by the movement. So actually having to be pushed down on to the vehicle, as opposed to just making sure no one can fall off while wiggling a bit, seems like a massive amount of overkill and the root of the problem.


There are numerous photos and such in the Pandora thread. A restraint comes up onto your back and one on each of your legs. For most people it seems to be the legs that are an issue.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I understand the frustration but there is no specific one body type not able to ride. Many have been able to ride who are larger and taller. This discussion is on going in the Pandora thread so if you want to continue that I suggest you go there to do so.



Are you kicking me out? 

 j/k. I don't want to talk to those "other" people.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
TapuTapu has Taptu pay

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/volcano-bay/taptu-pay-makes-the-taputapu-wearable-a-lot-better/


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> TapuTapu has Taptu pay
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/volcano-bay/taptu-pay-makes-the-taputapu-wearable-a-lot-better/



Is it just me or do the TapuTapu bands look really wide, clunky and very uncomfortable to wear?? Compared to the MagicBand 1.0, TapuTapu seems huge.


----------



## Goofy2015

Well, as far a Flight of Passage and their safety restraint issues. I will not be able to ride the ride until October before the Wine and Dine Half Marathon. It sounds like the ride could have issues with our legs and knees. I just hope these restraints don't have an impact on my legs before the two runs. I am 6'2" - 170 lbs. If anything maybe I fall into the tall category.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I was thinking this also.  Seems several things about this needs some re-thinking. * Too bad they didn't figure this out sooner.  *
> 
> It reminds me of car shopping years ago, when they never put "female" type amenities, like visor mirrors, on the driver's side, because mostly it was men doing the driving and women were passengers (or so the designers thought).  Standards were used considering only certain average body types for many products (chairs built for average men's bodies, for example).
> 
> Quite different now, of course.  Seems to me it has to be more expensive (dollars, criticism,  and time-wise) to fix after the fact than to figure this out during design phase.



Well, I think that is part of the goal with all of these previews is to figure this out and to get the CMs trained as best as they can on how to instruct people to position their bodies to best fit, etc. - so hopefully by opening day the maximum % of people that could fit will be able to fit and ride, etc. .... I do think it would be good if they had an alternative for those that don't fit though - maybe seats that aren't as confining but don't move as much/have all of the immersive features, etc.


----------



## a4matte

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...passage-for-guests-who-are-of-a-certain-size/
> 
> Can we agree now that this is a problem? 22% of that group couldn't ride. I doubt it's a .01% problem



Ugh. The leg comments are making me worried now. I've got rugby legs and have a tight squeeze to even get on Mine Train.


----------



## amalone1013

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok so I haven't been to WDW since FP+ and MDE was introduced but the last time I went I had printed out a map that I customized online on Disney's website (I don't think they do this anymore). Anywho I wrote down the park hours and brought a pen with us so I could mark off the rides I had done. I know that's so old fashioned and I still got maps from Disney of course when I got to the parks but it allowed me more easily to keep track of what rides we had done and the hours and whatnot. Each day we went to the parks I would bring the printed maps I had customized for the parks I knew we would be going to. We put them in our bag that is a waterproof one.
> 
> Now this upcoming trip I'll be using my phone the majority of the time because of the MDE app (and using the website). I could have my husband use his phone for the OneNote where I could transfer the MS words documents to but I *might* bring my trusty paper and pen with me too



I always carry a pen and notepad in my park bag, and pick up a few paper maps - at least one to mark things off, and one to put in my scrapbook (though I try to remember to grab that on the way out so it stays nice).


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> Well, as far a Flight of Passage and their safety restraint issues. I will not be able to ride the ride until October before the Wine and Dine Half Marathon. It sounds like the ride could have issues with our legs and knees. I just hope these restraints don't have an impact on my legs before the two runs. I am 6'2" - 170 lbs. If anything maybe I fall into the tall category.


The ride doesn't impact the legs at all. The issues are around people's legs fitting in the restraints.


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> As in favor of digital methods as I am, I love the paper maps. I do like the progress they've made with MDE with the directions and the filtering but there's just something about looking at a paper map.



I forgot what year it was (maybe 2013) but we decided to do a mapless trip - with the idea being how much paper gets wasted on maps. We know the parks so well now there's really no need for a map. (You could give me a blank map of any park and I could mark probably 98% of the bathroom locations.)  Since then, we've still followed this rule, we grad a times guide but we don't take a map. I know this makes no significant dent in the amount of maps being printed, but it's still a genuine effort on our part to reduce paper usage. 

As far as remembering FP+ times, yeah I consult the MDE a couple of times a day, but I really just worry about remembering the *next* FP time, no need to remember every reservation all the time.


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't he die in the show finale



Technically he died the season before.  In the final episode it was revealed that the whole last season was a "dream" or story that Roseanne started writing after Dan died from his heart attack.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Technically he died the season before.  In the final episode it was revealed that the whole last season was a "dream" or story that Roseanne started writing after Dan died from his heart attack.



right, I guess I meant, in the finale they confirmed he was actually dead - but in any event they will either have to pretend that didn't really happen or this will be flashbacks or something


----------



## rteetz

*News

Iceland Joins Lineup of Adventures by Disney Vacations in 2018*


----------



## rteetz

*News

     ‘Delicious Disney’ Chef Series Events Coming to the Walt Disney World Resort   *


----------



## rteetz

*News

     Jack Sparrow and Other ‘Pirates of the Caribbean’ Movie Characters Being Added to Paris Attraction   *


----------



## LSLS

adam.adbe said:


> Unless 22% of *all* prospective riders are being turned away, clearly that group *is* something of an anomaly.



You can't call this an anomaly without a lot more data.  As of now it's a sample.  We need a lot more to start really making conclusions (would be real interesting to have somebody sitting at the exit and taking down the numbers).


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> You can't call this an anomaly without a lot more data.  As of now it's a sample.  We need a lot more to start really making conclusions (would be real interesting to have somebody sitting at the exit and taking down the numbers).


And other samples show that nobody was taken off.


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS + REVIEW: Mobile Order Brings Seamless Convenience to Quick Service*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS + REVIEW: Mobile Order Brings Seamless Convenience to Quick Service*


I'm glad you posted this. It's great to see the actual process and it seems easy enough.

This comment: "You can actually place the order hours ahead of time (but on the same day), and pick it up when you’re ready." is exactly what I was thinking (and mentioned when it was announced) that would really be cool. You can be in line for an attraction and order it, then when you're done you can go to eat. Or you can order it and then make your way to the place you're eating at and many other scenarios. 

Do you happen to know by any chance if it prohibits ordering at a place when you're not inside the park that has that place? Like is it picking up your location? For example you're in DHS and now want to go to Epcot and eat at Liberty Inn will it let you order for Liberty Inn while you're still inside DHS?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Do you happen to know by any chance if it prohibits ordering at a place when you're not inside the park that has that place? Like is it picking up your location? For example you're in DHS and now want to go to Epcot and eat at Liberty Inn will it let you order for Liberty Inn while you're still inside DHS?


Good question, I am not sure yet.


----------



## Bay Max

Reddog1134 said:


> Technically he died the season before.  In the final episode it was revealed that the whole last season was a "dream" or story that Roseanne started writing after Dan died from his heart attack.



SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Do you happen to know by any chance if it prohibits ordering at a place when you're not inside the park that has that place? Like is it picking up your location? For example you're in DHS and now want to go to Epcot and eat at Liberty Inn will it let you order for Liberty Inn while you're still inside DHS?



Right now I'm at work and can begin to build the order and go all the way through to purchase, which I did not do. I would suspect you'd be able to order from anywhere if you wanted to. There's even a pop up asking that people don't order stuff yet unless they're on a preview. Perhaps for busier counter service places they might put a GPS restriction on it in the future but I bet they will wait and see how many use it for now. Because it's credit card only and no discounts, it might not get a huge amount of people using it right away.


----------



## Madonna3

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

In addition, no Big Thunder Mountain and No Jungle Cruise. Splash is also out, but that's under refurb at that time.

I'm kinda disappointed by no Big Thunder. If I decide to go this year, I guess I could always get a late afternoon fastpass and ride it before the party starts, but how disappointing.


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> Right now I'm at work and can begin to build the order and go all the way through to purchase, which I did not do. I would suspect you'd be able to order from anywhere if you wanted to. There's even a pop up asking that people don't order stuff yet unless they're on a preview. Perhaps for busier counter service places they might put a GPS restriction on it in the future but I bet they will wait and see how many use it for now. Because it's credit card only and no discounts, it might not get a huge amount of people using it right away.



I hope they add some code that checks the MDE for annual pass discounts and that there will be a way to link a TiW for the few QS places that accept that as well as a DVC affiliation.


----------



## Madonna3

wnwardii said:


> Is it just me or do the TapuTapu bands look really wide, clunky and very uncomfortable to wear?? Compared to the MagicBand 1.0, TapuTapu seems huge.



I thought so too, but I wonder if the design of the MB is patented and therefore they had to come out with something that's different in appearance.


----------



## eXo

LSLS said:


> You can't call this an anomaly without a lot more data.  As of now it's a sample.  We need a lot more to start really making conclusions (would be real interesting to have somebody sitting at the exit and taking down the numbers).



Of course you can. Until you have 1/5 of people who try to ride this ride saying they couldn't go on, then by the very definition of the word this group was an anomaly. And considering there have been LOTS of groups who have already ridden, and this is the only one with numbers that high, there is obviously something off. eg: an anomaly!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> In addition, no Big Thunder Mountain and No Jungle Cruise. Splash is also out, but that's under refurb at that time.
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed by no Big Thunder. If I decide to go this year, I guess I could always get a late afternoon fastpass and ride it before the party starts, but how disappointing.


That is absolutely CRAZY...I usually try to see Disney's side of things but I cannot fathom why they would close it during the party.  We aren't doing any parties this year but this one would actually get me pretty worked up.

EDIT: by *"IT" *I mean Seven Dwarfs Mine Train


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> And other samples show that nobody was taken off.



Again, samples.  Can't draw any conclusions from a few reports.  The one thing that could be potentially disconcerting on this is if they designed this without thoughts of people fitting on it.  That's something you see in a lot of roller coaster parks I consider steps below Disney, though again, I won't say that happened without a lot more data.  I will say this, as someone who has pretty large calves, the reports have worried me.


----------



## Roxyfire

Madonna3 said:


> I hope they add some code that checks the MDE for annual pass discounts and that there will be a way to link a TiW for the few QS places that accept that as well as a DVC affiliation.



Agreed, I don't think it would be too difficult either. They have a spot for it in the My Account area. I wish they'd just have a digital wallet too.


----------



## eXo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> That is absolutely CRAZY...I usually try to see Disney's side of things but I cannot fathom why they would close it during the party.  We aren't doing any parties this year but this one would actually get me pretty worked up.



It seems to me like they just want to close down that section of the park for the party, presumably to save on staffing costs and such. With Splash Mountain down, closing Big Thunder allows them to simply block off the bridge over the river and the path and shut that entire area down.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> ‘Delicious Disney’ Chef Series Events Coming to the Walt Disney World Resort   *


OH MYLANTA!!

$249 per person


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> In addition, no Big Thunder Mountain and No Jungle Cruise. Splash is also out, but that's under refurb at that time.
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed by no Big Thunder. If I decide to go this year, I guess I could always get a late afternoon fastpass and ride it before the party starts, but how disappointing.


I might be in the minority. I have only been to one Halloween party and that was last year. Big Thunder is my favorite attraction that is shared between the two Domestic Parks (Disneyland and WDW). I would be sad if it was closed, but last year, I spent the entire time getting pictures with rare characters, watching both parade times, , getting candy, and seeing the fireworks. I think I only rode Big Thunder and Haunted Mansion (you have to at the Halloween Party right?). I don't see it as a big problem really unless you really like to just go on rides during the party, but I would still go to the party if some of the big rides weren't open. I also realize that this only leaves Space Mountain to be the only big attraction open during the party. I guess we can say Peter Pan is another one too.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might be in the minority. I have only been to one Halloween party and that was last year. Big Thunder is my favorite attraction that is shared between the two Domestic Parks (Disneyland and WDW). I would be sad if it was closed, but last year, I spent the entire time getting pictures with rare characters, watching both parade times, , getting candy, and seeing the fireworks. I think I only rode Big Thunder and Haunted Mansion (you have to at the Halloween Party right?). I don't see it as a big problem really unless you really like to just go on rides during the party, but I would still go to the party if some of the big rides weren't open. I also realize that this only leaves Space Mountain to be the only big attraction open during the party. I guess we can say Peter Pan is another one too.



It only worries me from a crowd dispersment point of view but we weren't too worried about doing rides this time anyway so


----------



## MissGina5

Is Moana not meeting at all anymore with starlord and groot in one man's dream? I am a little surprised! Any idea when she will be back?


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might be in the minority. I have only been to one Halloween party and that was last year. Big Thunder is my favorite attraction that is shared between the two Domestic Parks (Disneyland and WDW). I would be sad if it was closed, but last year, I spent the entire time getting pictures with rare characters, watching both parade times, , getting candy, and seeing the fireworks. I think I only rode Big Thunder and Haunted Mansion (you have to at the Halloween Party right?). I don't see it as a big problem really unless you really like to just go on rides during the party, but I would still go to the party if some of the big rides weren't open. I also realize that this only leaves Space Mountain to be the only big attraction open during the party. I guess we can say Peter Pan is another one too.



We go to Disney with our daughter (3 year old) and my parents. We get tickets to the party and do a few party specific things at first, then around 9 my parents are tired and take my daughter back to the hotel with them. The last few hours are the only time my husband and I have to ride the big rides by ourselves. I will be very disappointed if BTMRR is closed. I love that ride at night.


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Again, samples.  Can't draw any conclusions from a few reports.  The one thing that could be potentially disconcerting on this is if they designed this without thoughts of people fitting on it.  That's something you see in a lot of roller coaster parks I consider steps below Disney, though again, I won't say that happened without a lot more data.  I will say this, as someone who has pretty large calves, the reports have worried me.


I can't see them designing this without thought. Jon Landau isn't a skinny guy and he has ridden.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Is Moana not meeting at all anymore with starlord and groot in one man's dream? I am a little surprised! Any idea when she will be back?


She is not currently meeting. She is rumored for adventureland.


----------



## jlundeen

LSLS said:


> Again, samples.  Can't draw any conclusions from a few reports.  The one thing that could be potentially disconcerting on this is if they designed this without thoughts of people fitting on it.  That's something you see in a lot of roller coaster parks I consider steps below Disney, though again, I won't say that happened without a lot more data.  I will say this, as someone who has pretty large calves, the reports have worried me.


The other piece is the "word of mouth" publicity - if there is a lot of bad press, even from only a few, it could have an impact.  Then again, who's to say whether or not the negativity is being spread on purpose to maybe convince some folks to not even attempt to ride....  We are in the age of conspiracy theories, are we not??      (Joking, of course!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm glad you posted this. It's great to see the actual process and it seems easy enough.
> 
> This comment: "You can actually place the order hours ahead of time (but on the same day), and pick it up when you’re ready." is exactly what I was thinking (and mentioned when it was announced) that would really be cool. You can be in line for an attraction and order it, then when you're done you can go to eat. Or you can order it and then make your way to the place you're eating at and many other scenarios.
> 
> Do you happen to know by any chance if it prohibits ordering at a place when you're not inside the park that has that place? Like is it picking up your location? For example you're in DHS and now want to go to Epcot and eat at Liberty Inn will it let you order for Liberty Inn while you're still inside DHS?



I still want to see how popular it is and how long it can take for them to get the food ready after you click "I am here" ... guess I am just paranoid that I will get to the restaurant, click "I am here" and not know I am like #100 in line and it take a while for my food to be ready


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still want to see how popular it is and how long it can take for them to get the food ready after you click "I am here" ... guess I am just paranoid that I will get to the restaurant, click "I am here" and not know I am like #100 in line and it take a while for my food to be ready


What would be a really cool addition, is for you to click "I am here" once you find a table, and they bring you your order based on your location...THAT would be really special!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> She is not currently meeting. She is rumored for adventureland.


thanks! I am just worried about her not being around in the fall. I know a good friend of mine is taking her daughter in october and Moana is her favorite so I would hate for her to miss out!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jlundeen said:


> What would be a really cool addition, is for you to click "I am here" once you find a table, and they bring you your order based on your location...THAT would be really special!


I think they did this at Backlot Express in DHS. I think that is what it is called. I remember having some sort of thing like that through an app Disney used. I took advantage of it once.


----------



## LSLS

eXo said:


> Of course you can. Until you have 1/5 of people who try to ride this ride saying they couldn't go on, then by the very definition of the word this group was an anomaly. And considering there have been LOTS of groups who have already ridden, and this is the only one with numbers that high, there is obviously something off. eg: an anomaly!



No, the definition of an anomaly is a result that deviates from the norm, and we do not have data to tell us what the norm is.  You need a large sample set to start finding outliers/anomalies.  Sure, we have some people saying everyone rode, others saying multiple people were pulled off.  We have nowhere near enough data to call something the norm, which is my point.  In all likelihood, the norm is not going to be anywhere near 20%, but you absolutely can not state that at this point, which is why I said it would be real interesting if somebody staked out a spot at the exit for a few hours to try and get a more representative sample size.


----------



## wnwardii

Madonna3 said:


> I thought so too, but I wonder if the design of the MB is patented and therefore they had to come out with something that's different in appearance.



Very good point.  But I wonder if the actual design of the band is what is patented or if it is the technology being used.  If it isn't the band itself, I could still see where Universal would want to have something totally different in design.  Then again, I am not much of a water park person anymore, so wearing the Tapu Tapu would not be something I will probably ever need to do.  Magic Band though IS A TOTALLY DIFFERENT STORY!!!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still want to see how popular it is and how long it can take for them to get the food ready after you click "I am here" ... guess I am just paranoid that I will get to the restaurant, click "I am here" and not know I am like #100 in line and it take a while for my food to be ready


It's a valid concern. Personal opinion here but it may take maybe even a few months to get a real idea if this is an issue or not. To me it wouldn't seem fair to base the whole system on what happens in the weeks directly after Pandora opens only because of the mad rush of crowds they must be anticipating. 

Disney also needs enough people to use the system to get an idea if they need to really tweak it. I think they tested a version of this in two places in the past but now with something like 15 places (and using it at a brand new eating place in a brand new expansion of their park) they may be able to tell if place A has more mobile ordering and at a certain time over place B and can adjust (maybe it's adding more CMs to help speed things along, maybe it's adjusting the amount of time you have to get your food, etc).


----------



## eXo

LSLS said:


> No, the definition of an anomaly is a result that deviates from the norm, and we do not have data to tell us what the norm is.  You need a large sample set to start finding outliers/anomalies.  Sure, we have some people saying everyone rode, others saying multiple people were pulled off.  We have nowhere near enough data to call something the norm, which is my point.  In all likelihood, the norm is not going to be anywhere near 20%, but you absolutely can not state that at this point, which is why I said it would be real interesting if somebody staked out a spot at the exit for a few hours to try and get a more representative sample size.



We literally have every other report so far. If you want to ignore all of those reports, then be my guest. But that is you being arbitrary.

In ever other reported case it has been a person. And even the people who haven't been able to ride do not appear to have an exact physical aspect in common. They are not all tall. They are not all short. They are not all large. They are not all small.  It has been repeated, time and time again, that there doesn't seem to be an exact specification for who won't fit. And of all the ride reports, there is only this one where "22%" of the group couldn't ride.

Now, I don't know if this group was a Men's Warehouse Big & Tall Expo that just happened to get to check things out, but it is *very obviously* an anomaly compared to every other report so far. Feel free to go and lobby the oxford dictionary to change the meaning of the word if you still disagree.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's a valid concern. Personal opinion here but it may take maybe even a few months to get a real idea if this is an issue or not. To me it wouldn't seem fair to base the whole system on what happens in the weeks directly after Pandora opens only because of the mad rush of crowds they must be anticipating.
> 
> Disney also needs enough people to use the system to get an idea if they need to really tweak it. I think they tested a version of this in two places in the past but now with something like 15 places (and using it at a brand new eating place in a brand new expansion of their park) they may be able to tell if place A has more mobile ordering and at a certain time over place B and can adjust (maybe it's adding more CMs to help speed things along, maybe it's adjusting the amount of time you have to get your food, etc).



Fully agree - and to be honest my concern is a bit selfish as I am hoping to use the system when I arrive on May 31st - and would love to use the system and order and have the food be ready right as I get there and just want to be as efficient as possible and not use the system but have to wait a bit for the food to actually be ready vs knowing it would take 10 mins from when I click "I am here" and then would click that when I am 10mins away from being there

I also totally know this is very much "first world problems" and if I have to wait a bit it isn't the end of the world - more just curious that I know what to expect more than anything


----------



## afan

Can we get back to news and talk about the Pandora ride in that thread?  It's getting hard to find the actual news.


----------



## rteetz

Yes we have an Official Pandora thread where all of this is being discussed already. Join in that discussion there and let's move on here.


----------



## eXo

But news in  the news thread would be an anomaly based on the sample provided....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - and to be honest my concern is a bit selfish as I am hoping to use the system when I arrive on May 31st - and would love to use the system and order and have the food be ready right as I get there and just want to be as efficient as possible and not use the system but have to wait a bit for the food to actually be ready vs knowing it would take 10 mins from when I click "I am here" and then would click that when I am 10mins away from being there
> 
> I also totally know this is very much "first world problems" and if I have to wait a bit it isn't the end of the world - more just curious that I know what to expect more than anything


Totally get where you are coming from  and it's like my question about location services--it's not the end of the world if I have to be inside the park where the restaurant is located at but I'm still mighty curious if that will be a requirement or not. 

Let us know how it goes if you're able to use it on your trip  . I suppose I could also say I'm selfish considering it will be months til I go so I don't have to be the guinea pig


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - and to be honest my concern is a bit selfish as I am hoping to use the system when I arrive on May 31st - and would love to use the system and order and have the food be ready right as I get there and just want to be as efficient as possible and not use the system but have to wait a bit for the food to actually be ready vs knowing it would take 10 mins from when I click "I am here" and then would click that when I am 10mins away from being there
> 
> I also totally know this is very much "first world problems" and if I have to wait a bit it isn't the end of the world - more just curious that I know what to expect more than anything



I'll be trying it then as well, but I really dislike cold food so I'd rather stand there staring at staff than hit the button too soon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I'll be trying it then as well, but I really dislike cold food so I'd rather stand there staring at staff than hit the button too soon.



I totally get that - and I am happy to wait 5-10 mins ... just with it being such a new system I'd hate for them to get really backed up and now I am standing around for 1/2 hour.  Though, I assume most people won't use the system - your average park goer isn't on sites like this and likely won't even know about the system


----------



## rteetz

Some twitter reports say that Guardians of the galaxy Mission Breakout is all screens and no physical sets like ToT had. They also said it has a lot more motion than ToT and some riders got ill. They also said the inside looks a bit cheap like the outside. Apparently there is a Rocket AA that is very well done tho.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Some twitter reports say that Guardians of the galaxy Mission Breakout is all screens and no physical sets like ToT had. They also said it has a lot more motion than ToT and some riders got ill. They also said the inside looks a bit cheap like the outside. Apparently there is a Rocket AA that is very well done tho.



not thrilled with Disney following the Universal screens trend :/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Some twitter reports say that Guardians of the galaxy Mission Breakout is all screens and no physical sets like ToT had. They also said it has a lot more motion than ToT and some riders got ill. They also said the inside looks a bit cheap like the outside. Apparently there is a Rocket AA that is very well done tho.


Wait so you're telling me a spur of the moment overlay of an already good ride didn't go well? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Harry Wallace

With all this "not news" talk in this thread , I don't know if this has been reported already but a Google Street View Trekker was spotted in Pandora today. I know they were at the other parks last year so I'm not sure if it will amount to anything but hey! It's news 
https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/google-maps-street-view-trekker-spotted-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Harry Wallace said:


> With all this "not news" talk in this thread , I don't know if this has been reported already but a Google Street View Trekker was spotted in Pandora today. I know they were at the other parks last year so I'm not sure if it will amount to anything but hey! It's news
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/google-maps-street-view-trekker-spotted-pandora-world-avatar/


I love street view especially when I get the WDW and USO blues so this is good that I know I'll eventually be able to explore Pandora from home


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> not thrilled with Disney following the Universal screens trend :/



Agree.  I am all for them when well done but if this is just screens and both Pandora rides use screens it does feel like Iniversal where is is just a series of screen based attractions


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Agree.  I am all for them when well done but if this is just screens and both Pandora rides use screens it does feel like Iniversal where is is just a series of screen based attractions


it's just lazy and I expect more from a disney ride. Walt swore by immersive experiences and screens don't do that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> it's just lazy and I expect more from a disney ride. Walt swore by immersive experiences and screens don't do that.



Well, if used right I think they can.  It sounds like for the river ride they are used well and blend in with real, tangible settings, and the Shaman AA is tangible - so I think that is a good example of them

I just worry about now both these rides use screens, at least to some extent, and I think the new Star Wars rides will as well - so just get worried they are heading too far in that direction.  It's one thing to use screens when it makes sense and to enhance the experience ... it's another thing to become reliant on them  (at least both new Toy Story Land rides are screen free)


----------



## Moliphino

Ratatouille is mostly screens, too, if that ends up coming to Epcot.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if used right I think they can.  It sounds like for the river ride they are used well and blend in with real, tangible settings, and the Shaman AA is tangible - so I think that is a good example of them
> 
> I just worry about now both these rides use screens, at least to some extent, and I think the new Star Wars rides will as well - so just get worried they are heading too far in that direction.  It's one thing to use screens when it makes sense and to enhance the experience ... it's another thing to become reliant on them  (at least both new Toy Story Land rides are screen free)


I can agree with that, I wasnt worried about Pandora but the GotG ride news is what tipped me into concerned


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Every networks and studio is doing it. Old shows are all the rave for nostalgic purposes. American Idol, Roseanne, Will and Grace, Fuller House, it goes on and on.


I really think it's more because Hollywood is devoid of ideas. That's also why everything is a sequel, reboot or a comic book adaptation.

But maybe in fairness, one could say all the good ideas have been done before, so there's no choice but to redo them...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Ratatouille is mostly screens, too, if that ends up coming to Epcot.



be nice if it was something like how Mystic Manor is - there are some screens used but it is mostly physical effects (but similar ride structure with the trackless ride system, etc.)


----------



## STLstone

jknezek said:


> I don't know how to break this to you, but ESPN does not "lose money." Right now it is making less money than it used to, and the projections are dire going forward, but it still makes money hand over fist. In fact, earnings at the cable t.v. unit, which includes ESPN, fell 11%, but earnings in the film unit fell 17% in the last quarter. Consumer products fell 25%. So while cable t.v. is an issue, on a percentage basis it's a smaller issue than other areas as per the last quarter.


For cable TV, like you said, the projections are dire. It would be harder to dump ESPN when it reaches the point where it's losing money.

Having said that, it doesn't mean it can't be turned around. It's just facing a lot of hurdles to be able to do that.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/160415-disneyland-photo-update-eat-force-towers-light/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Pandora will have nighttime lighting ceremony 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

With everything being talked about on this thread, I am not sure if this has been reported:

Here is a video with a look into how Disney is designing the Beauty and the Beast Musical coming to the Disney Dream Cruise Ship this fall:


----------



## linzbear

I can't wait until all these imagineers start to go far-sighted with age and suddenly realize how terrible 3d is for someone who needs glasses for half of what they see.

I hate 3d.  Can you tell?


----------



## Roxyfire

linzbear said:


> I can't wait until all these imagineers start to go far-sighted with age and suddenly realize how terrible 3d is for someone who needs glasses for half of what they see.
> 
> I hate 3d.  Can you tell?



Haha, I hear ya. My son is practically blind in one eye, doesn't really have stereoscopic vision to speak of. Sometimes he can see 3d, sometimes he can't. I don't think it'll diminish his experience or anything. But if your vision is off that 3d might give you a little headache which is not fun during a vacation.


----------



## rteetz

linzbear said:


> I can't wait until all these imagineers start to go far-sighted with age and suddenly realize how terrible 3d is for someone who needs glasses for half of what they see.
> 
> I hate 3d.  Can you tell?


I get your frustration however when done well 3D can enhance an experience and from what I have read/heard the 3D on Flight of Passage was done very well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld announces that a Sesame Street themed area is coming to the area that us Shamu's Happy Harbor Play Area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With everything being talked about on this thread, I am not sure if this has been reported:
> 
> Here is a video with a look into how Disney is designing the Beauty and the Beast Musical coming to the Disney Dream Cruise Ship this fall:



Thanks for sharing - that is cool they are taking such a new approach to it and not just rehashing/updating what has been done before


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New specialty cruise around World Showcase lagoon

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...takes-guests-around-world-showcase-lagoon.htm


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> I get your frustration however when done well 3D can enhance an experience and from what I have read/heard the 3D on Flight of Passage was done very well.


I rode FoP on Saturday.  It's the same as any other 3D - I can't focus on the close things because they get too close.  Screen 3D is exaggerated, so the up-close thing is about a foot from your face, but it looks farther away to your brain.  Doesn't work if you're farsighted because the up close thing is both blurry and your brain is telling you it's 3ft away, so it shouldn't be blurry.  I mean, I enjoyed the ride, but my favorite part of Pandora was the shaman in the NRJ because the animatronic was amazing.


----------



## wareagle57

Harry Wallace said:


> With all this "not news" talk in this thread , I don't know if this has been reported already but a Google Street View Trekker was spotted in Pandora today. I know they were at the other parks last year so I'm not sure if it will amount to anything but hey! It's news
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/google-maps-street-view-trekker-spotted-pandora-world-avatar/


I really wish this could be my job. Not just in Disney, but anywhere. Get paid to walk 8-12 hours a day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this belongs here as not sure if Disney is involved at all (I think Disney just has the rights to the Muppets, not all of Jim Henson studioes) - but come'on - it's the Dark Crystal:

http://popculture.com/tv-shows/2017/05/18/netflix-the-dark-crystal-tv-show/

In a press release Thursday morning, The Jim Henson Company announced that Netflix was producing a 10-episode series, titled _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_. The show will act as a prequel series to the original 1982 film. 

Age of Resistance is said to take place many years before the events of the original movie, and will feature an array of creatures created by Henson's shop. Brian Froud, the conceptual designer on the movie, co-created many of these new creatures.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Agree.  I am all for them when well done but if this is just screens and both Pandora rides use screens it does feel like Iniversal where is is just a series of screen based attractions



Well - I question what they mean by "just screens" The ToT in California has a single shaft, so there was never any forward movement of the elevator, and from what I remember, what you saw in the elevator was exactly that - just screens. Sure screens done in a way that gave them depth of dimension, but just screens. Not sure how they would do it much differently on the GotG overlay. Unless they are saying the queue is just screens as well.

Edit: Also screens can work well when also involving tangible things. I think Forbidden Journey works well because even though it uses screens it also uses real physical locations.  I though Kong: Skull Island ride by having the screens surround the car found a very successful and thrilling way to use the screens, because even though everything was on the screen, you weren't sure exactly where to look for the action which made it seem more lifelike.  Rides that aren't quite as good at it like Gringotts or the Transformers ride move you around but then point you at a screen to watch the action - these are a problem because it makes it feel just like you are watching a movie.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Pandora will have nighttime lighting ceremony
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Really cool, I guess its like an opening ceremony for turning the bioluminescence plants "on"


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New specialty cruise around World Showcase lagoon
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...takes-guests-around-world-showcase-lagoon.htm



So $149 for lunch and snacks to cruise around the lagoon for an hour?

If you fill the boat, I think it's a great value. Not so much for a smaller group.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> So $149 for lunch and snacks to cruise around the lagoon for an hour?
> 
> If you fill the boat, I think it's a great value. Not so much for a smaller group.



You don't get lunch with it, just "bagged snacks".

You can add dining, but I'm sure the cost explodes.


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> You don't get lunch with it, just "bagged snacks".
> 
> You can add dining, but I'm sure the cost explodes.



I typed lunch as I was sitting here eating lunch and I meant to type snacks. Thanks for the correction


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Really cool, I guess its like an opening ceremony for turning the bioluminescence plants "on"



It makes me think a bit like what they do at Cars Land out west when people gather as they turn on the lights


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> It makes me think a bit like what they do at Cars Land out west when people gather as they turn on the lights


I remember seeing this when I lived in California several times. Brings back memories.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> So $149 for lunch and snacks to cruise around the lagoon for an hour?
> 
> If you fill the boat, I think it's a great value. Not so much for a smaller group.



seems like it could be something fun and different if you have a group (10 people is only $15/per) - at least it is a full hour ... I mean, the amphicars at the boathouse out fit a couple of people and costs $125 for 20 mins


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> It makes me think a bit like what they do at Cars Land out west when people gather as they turn on the lights



This is one our favorite things to do on a Friday/Saturday night... grab a milkshake from Flo's 10 minutes before sundown, grab a seat, and enjoy pure Disney magic. Nothing better. People's faces light up, there's singing along and dancing and twirling around to see the town's neon slowly come to life.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this belongs here as not sure if Disney is involved at all (I think Disney just has the rights to the Muppets, not all of Jim Henson studioes) - but come'on - it's the Dark Crystal:
> 
> http://popculture.com/tv-shows/2017/05/18/netflix-the-dark-crystal-tv-show/
> 
> In a press release Thursday morning, The Jim Henson Company announced that Netflix was producing a 10-episode series, titled _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_. The show will act as a prequel series to the original 1982 film.
> 
> Age of Resistance is said to take place many years before the events of the original movie, and will feature an array of creatures created by Henson's shop. Brian Froud, the conceptual designer on the movie, co-created many of these new creatures.



They are really hitting the nostalgia movement on all cylinders.  I'm not complaining.  I loved the Dark Crystal.  I'll be checking this one out.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like it could be something fun and different if you have a group (10 people is only $15/per) - at least it is a full hour ... I mean, the amphicars at the boathouse out fit a couple of people and costs $125 for 20 mins



If you can fill that boat then it's a great deal imo. If it's a smaller group, not sure if I would feel the same.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> So $149 for lunch and snacks to cruise around the lagoon for an hour?
> 
> If you fill the boat, I think it's a great value. Not so much for a smaller group.



They charge almost $400 for the exact same thing in the evening to watch Illuminations, so I suppose it's a relative bargain. As you say, for a larger group it's not a bad deal, but really seems less than exciting to tool around in a boat on WS lagoon for an hour, but I suppose if you love boating sure. (You can also rent essentially the same boat on 7-seas lagoon for $95 an hour and tool around but you have to drive it yourself - so I suppose that $50 an hour for a driver, so really not that bad.)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> It makes me think a bit like what they do at Cars Land out west when people gather as they turn on the lights



We've tried to see this several times and never got the timing right. Someday...


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> If you can fill that boat then it's a great deal imo. If it's a smaller group, not sure if I would feel the same.


The price is per person according to those who have called Disney about it.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> The price is per person according to those who have called Disney about it.



That cant be true. 

Can it?

The 7 Lagoon Fireworks cruise that includes drinks (alcoholic), desserts, tip, and gratuity _only _costs $99.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> That cant be true.
> 
> Can it?
> 
> The 7 Lagoon Fireworks cruise that includes drinks (alcoholic), desserts, tip, and gratuity _only _costs $99.


That's the reports I'm seeing. There seems to be an unknown in what the actual price is.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> The price is per person according to those who have called Disney about it.



GET OUT OF BED!! Y'ALL FROM SHREVEPORT?!


Seriously? $149 per person?!


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> That cant be true.
> 
> Can it?
> 
> The 7 Lagoon Fireworks cruise that includes drinks (alcoholic), desserts, tip, and gratuity _only _costs $99.





Right?!


----------



## skier_pete

There's no way its $149 PER PERSON to tool around the lagoon for 60 minutes. Even Disney wouldn't do that. (And you do all realize you can tool around the lagoon for free...it's called a friendship boat.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> They charge almost $400 for the exact same thing in the evening to watch Illuminations, so I suppose it's a relative bargain. As you say, for a larger group it's not a bad deal, but really seems less than exciting to tool around in a boat on WS lagoon for an hour, but I suppose if you love boating sure. (You can also rent essentially the same boat on 7-seas lagoon for $95 an hour and tool around but you have to drive it yourself - so I suppose that $50 an hour for a driver, so really not that bad.)



you could also just take the ferry that's FREE and bring a bag of chips onboard.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at new things coming to the Disney Fantasy.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-and-experiences-aboard-the-disney-fantasy/


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> There's no way its $149 PER PERSON to tool around the lagoon for 60 minutes. Even Disney wouldn't do that. (And you do all realize you can tool around the lagoon for free...it's called a friendship boat.



Two words - Tomorrowland Cabanas

Basically I think Disney is just trying to come up with as many "per charge" type of items they can and then see which ones will actually stick.


----------



## rteetz

Okay saw a report from someone who booked it. It's $150 per boat.


----------



## MissGina5

that makes sense considering Club Villain wasn't even that much per person haha


----------



## dlavender

wnwardii said:


> Two words - Tomorrowland Cabanas
> 
> Basically I think Disney is just trying to come up with as many "per charge" type of items they can and then see which ones will actually stick.



I can't wait for the "breakfast tram".  Whimsically whisks you from your car around the parking lot, eventually to the TTC.  You get a muffin on your journey.  Price: TBD


----------



## wareagle57

dlavender said:


> I can't wait for the "breakfast tram".  Whimsically whisks you from your car around the parking lot, eventually to the TTC.  You get a muffin on your journey.  Price: TBD


Shhhhhhh! They'all hear you!


----------



## MissGina5

dlavender said:


> I can't wait for the "breakfast tram".  Whimsically whisks you from your car around the parking lot, eventually to the TTC.  You get a muffin on your journey.  Price: TBD



Actuall as long as it's the old muffin recipe circa 2015 I would pay for it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

7DMT and Big Thunder Railroad are now on the list of attractions for MNSSHP!

DIS story has been updated:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Pandora will have nighttime lighting ceremony
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Awesome idea and pic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I can't wait for the "breakfast tram".  Whimsically whisks you from your car around the parking lot, eventually to the TTC.  You get a muffin on your journey.  Price: TBD



Any chance it can come with a mimosa or Bloody Mary?


----------



## Bay Max

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> 7DMT and Big Thunder Railroad are now on the list of attractions for MNSSHP!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Coach bags now at outlet stores

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disney-coach-collection-now-available-outlet-prices/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
10 million guests have come to Disneyland Shanghai. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...10-million-guests-in-its-first-eleven-months/


----------



## Sweettears

dlavender said:


> You don't get lunch with it, just "bagged snacks".
> 
> You can add dining, but I'm sure the cost explodes.


Boatdrinks anyone?


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> 7DMT and Big Thunder Railroad are now on the list of attractions for MNSSHP!
> 
> DIS story has been updated:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Glad to hear that, since I bought my tickets. Thanks



Sweettears said:


> Boatdrinks anyone?



It's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Pandora will have nighttime lighting ceremony
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/detai...dora-world-off-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Does this happen nightly or just on opening night?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Does this happen nightly or just on opening night?


I think it will be nightly.


----------



## Q-man

wnwardii said:


> Two words - Tomorrowland Cabanas
> 
> Basically I think Disney is just trying to come up with as many "per charge" type of items they can and then see which ones will actually stick.



The Venetian, in Vegas, charges $58 per person for a 15 minute gondola thru a mall/food court.  I'm sure Dis can figure out how to do this in EP's Italy with the exit going thru a gift shop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> The Venetian, in Vegas, charges $58 per person for a 15 minute gondola thru a mall/food court.  I'm sure Dis can figure out how to do this in EP's Italy with the exit going thru a gift shop.



Heck, the aquacars at the Boathouse are $125 for 20 mins and only fit a couple of people

Compared to other things this one is a decent deal if you have a relatively full boat


----------



## nkosiek

Anyone with some spare coins?

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/classic-d...-pinocchio-170728059--abc-news-lifestyle.html


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> I can't wait for the "breakfast tram".  Whimsically whisks you from your car around the parking lot, eventually to the TTC.  You get a muffin on your journey.  Price: TBD



Is it a private tram?


----------



## Madonna3

Q-man said:


> The Venetian, in Vegas, charges $58 per person for a 15 minute gondola thru a mall/food court.  I'm sure Dis can figure out how to do this in EP's Italy with the exit going thru a gift shop.



I wish they would do gondola boat from the Italy pavilion around World Showcase. I'd pay $150 for that.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> Is it a private tram?



The front car is.


----------



## Madonna3

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> 7DMT and Big Thunder Railroad are now on the list of attractions for MNSSHP!
> 
> DIS story has been updated:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Hmmm, I wonder if Disney got wind of the displeasure and since people were canceling tix they changed their mind?


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> Any chance it can come with a mimosa or Bloody Mary?


That depends. Can you finish it before entering the park?


----------



## a4matte

mom2rtk said:


> That depends. Can you finish it before entering the park?



"You have 7 minutes of bottomless mimosas. Annndddd.... GO!"


----------



## jlundeen

Madonna3 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if Disney got wind of the displeasure and since people were canceling tix they changed their mind?



More likely an oversight  that they finally caught.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Other attractions included in AK extra magic hours. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitchs great escape will operate this summer 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...e-summer-along-with-stitch-meet-and-greet.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora breakfast menu

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Other attractions included in AK extra magic hours.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm


Anyone else up for a midnight  Primeval Whirl ride?


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> More likely an oversight  that they finally caught.



Agree this is most likely. There is no way they close the (current) most popular ride for the party. I could see them saying "We're not running Aladdin's Magic Carpets" or something like that, but they aren't going to close the headliners unless they are in refurb.


----------



## Roxyfire

Delano Fiedler said:


> Anyone else up for a midnight  Primeval Whirl ride?



Ugh, never again for Primeval Whirl! But you can find me at Everest that night!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lin Manuel-Miranda is joining Ducktales

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...f-the-new-ducktales-woo-oo/?cmp=smc|904693542


----------



## jknezek

Roxyfire said:


> Ugh, never again for Primeval Whirl! But you can find me at Everest that night!


Yep. Daughter and I about puked after that one in December. That and Mission Space are officially no-go for me ever again.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black diamond jet team will fly over WDW tonight

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ly-over-of-walt-disney-world-this-evening.htm


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitchs great escape will operate this summer
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...e-summer-along-with-stitch-meet-and-greet.htm



So are the re imagine rumors dead now?

Why do they want to punish summer travelers so?


----------



## Phicinfan

dlavender said:


> So are the re imagine rumors dead now?
> 
> Why do they want to punish summer travelers so?


no, they still have plans to replace Stitch, but until they lock on which plan, it will operate occasionally.


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> So are the re imagine rumors dead now?
> 
> Why do they want to punish summer travelers so?



The alternative is a closed attraction this summer, not a new one. So the punishment is having it closed, regardless of how poor an attraction most people think it is. Seasonal implied it will be open in the summer, maybe around Christmas and Halloween. I think it does throw some cold water on the "revamp" of Tommorrowland happening any time soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars display coming to Legoland

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/new-star-wars-display-coming-to.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DHS guidemaps 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/new-guidemaps-coming-to-hollywood.html


----------



## Pascal3

rteetz said:


> Some twitter reports say that Guardians of the galaxy Mission Breakout is all screens and no physical sets like ToT had. They also said it has a lot more motion than ToT and some riders got ill. They also said the inside looks a bit cheap like the outside. Apparently there is a Rocket AA that is very well done tho.


They took away my beloved tower for screens? SO ANNOYING. Like leave the screens to Universal Please? (Also depending on the amount of screens this may be the first time my favorite ride makes me sick )


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> The alternative is a closed attraction this summer, not a new one. So the punishment is having it closed, regardless of how poor an attraction most people think it is. Seasonal implied it will be open in the summer, maybe around Christmas and Halloween. I think it does throw some cold water on the "revamp" of Tommorrowland happening any time soon.



It was more sarcasm on the punishment note.

Not sure why they ever closed it.

10 people suffering in there is 10 people not in line elsewhere...........


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora breakfast menu
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/




Loving all these new choices. Will try this for sure.


----------



## mikepizzo

dlavender said:


> It was more sarcasm on the punishment note.
> 
> Not sure why they ever closed it.
> 
> 10 people suffering in there is 10 people not in line elsewhere...........



10 people?  Please...there are dozens of Stitch fans...DOZENS!

*Edit:* Just so there's no additional confusion, I'm talking about the ride, not the character.


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> Yep. Daughter and I about puked after that one in December. That and Mission Space are officially no-go for me ever again.



I'm a bit bigger size than I want to be and for whatever reason, the car was not comfortable to ride in at all. Plus they placed a single man in the same car as me and my son so I was trying my best not to crash into some poor stranger as his wife looked on.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Pascal3 said:


> They took away my beloved tower for screens? SO ANNOYING. Like leave the screens to Universal Please? (Also depending on the amount of screens this may be the first time my favorite ride makes me sick )


I took a look at a 4K video of Ratatuille in Paris. It was cute. But, not particularly ground-breaking. Put me in the practical effects camp if this is a vision of the future.


----------



## soniam

Roxyfire said:


> I'm a bit bigger size than I want to be and for whatever reason, the car was not comfortable to ride in at all. Plus they placed a single man in the same car as me and my son so I was trying my best not to crash into some poor stranger as his wife looked on.



Those cars are uncomfortable no matter what your size. However, I still love it for some insane reason I make my poor family go on it multiple times during a trip. Well, they aren't required to go on it with me.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

mikepizzo said:


> 10 people?  Please...there are dozens of Stitch fans...DOZENS!



There are probably millions of Stitch fans which is why it's so sad that his attraction is so bad!  Please give Stitch something he can be proud of!


----------



## mikepizzo

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> There are probably millions of Stitch fans which is why it's so sad that his attraction is so bad!  Please give Stitch something he can be proud of!



Perhaps you missed the reference?


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

mikepizzo said:


> Perhaps you missed the reference?


nope...just reinforcing the "badness" of the attraction for such a popular character.  It's one of the few things that almost everyone on this board seems to agree on...that attraction is not good.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitchs great escape will operate this summer
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...e-summer-along-with-stitch-meet-and-greet.htm


why won't it die already?


----------



## mfly

Tiki Birdland said:


> I took a look at a 4K video of Ratatuille in Paris. It was cute. But, not particularly ground-breaking. Put me in the practical effects camp if this is a vision of the future.


I don't think a video could possibly do Ratatouille justice. I didn't understand how it could be as good as it was hyped to be until I rode it. The ride completely blew me away.


----------



## Madonna3

soniam said:


> Those cars are uncomfortable no matter what your size. However, I still love it for some insane reason I make my poor family go on it multiple times during a trip. Well, they aren't required to go on it with me.



Agreed. When I was heavy it was uncomfortable. Now that I'm about average, it's uncomfortable and I slide uncontrollably.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> why won't it die already?


I'm assuming they are biding their time. If it's not practical enough to begin construction on whatever they plan on doing there at this time then they might as well shutter it when the crowds are lower and open it when the crowds are higher.


----------



## Madonna3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm assuming they are biding their time. If it's not practical enough to begin construction on whatever they plan on doing there at this time then they might as well shutter it when the crowds are lower and open it when the crowds are higher.



Yeah, I guess. It just seems for such a large footprint that not doing SOMETHING with it sooner than later seems dumb.

I imagine, and I am sure this isn't true, that cast members who are stationed at the Stitch attraction have done something wrong and as their punishment they have to work there.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mfly said:


> I don't think a video could possibly do Ratatouille justice. I didn't understand how it could be as good as it was hyped to be until I rode it. The ride completely blew me away.


maybe something like a high-tech version of Mr. Toad's Wild Ride?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> Yeah, I guess. It just seems for such a large footprint that not doing SOMETHING with it sooner than later seems dumb.
> 
> I imagine, and I am sure this isn't true, that cast members who are stationed at the Stitch attraction have done something wrong and as their punishment they have to work there.


Yeah I agree. I'm thinking if they do something it will be by the end of this year at least that they announce something. If not well then I'm all out of guesses . I'm assuming that for the fall they will close it down again and then maybe have it open for the Christmas season (if they plan on keeping it around for that long). After that they are back to a slower time period where it may be easier to begin the construction and they may have their plans all ready.


----------



## Madonna3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I agree. I'm thinking if they do something it will be by the end of this year at least that they announce something. If not well then I'm all out of guesses . I'm assuming that for the fall they will close it down again and then maybe have it open for the Christmas season (if they plan on keeping it around for that long). After that they are back to a slower time period where it may be easier to begin the construction and they may have their plans all ready.



Then what do they do for cast member punishment? LOL


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> Then what do they do for cast member punishment? LOL


Hmmm good question


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disneyland Railroad and Rivers of America attractions are still on schedule to open this summer. No opening date announced.

Waterfalls are going to be returning to the Rivers of America, and for the first time ever, the Disneyland Railroad will make a left hand turn while it circles the park. The Indian village is now in a new location, and it will include a more prominently featured Shaman. The Shaman will tell the story of how a hummingbird taught the Indian Chief to make a flute.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-disneyland-park-this-summer-with-new-magic/


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disneyland Railroad and Rivers of America attractions are still on schedule to open this summer. No opening date announced.
> 
> Waterfalls are going to be returning to the Rivers of America, and for the first time ever, the Disneyland Railroad will make a left hand turn while it circles the park. The Indian village is now in a new location, and it will include a more prominently featured Shamen. The Shamen will tell the story of how a hummingbird taught the Indian Chief to make a flute.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-disneyland-park-this-summer-with-new-magic/


I feel like this is nothing new.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> Then what do they do for cast member punishment? LOL



Clean up duty on Primeval Whirl?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I feel like this is nothing new.


I don't think Disney ever announced the Railroad making a left hand turn. Also, it was great to hear that they are retuning to having waterfalls that are influenced by the waterfalls Disneyland used to have along their Rivers of America. Also, a new Shaman is something new.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't think Disney ever announced the Railroad making a left hand turn. Also, it was great to hear that they are retuning to having waterfalls that are influenced by the waterfalls Disneyland used to have along their Rivers of America. Also, a new Shaman is something new.


I guess, I feel like we already knew it was making that turn from aerial images and other things we already knew. I think the waterfalls were in the concept art too so that doesn't seem new either.


----------



## Moliphino

mfly said:


> I don't think a video could possibly do Ratatouille justice. I didn't understand how it could be as good as it was hyped to be until I rode it. The ride completely blew me away.



I found it kind of disorienting, though it certainly didn't help that at one screen half of the video was frozen. I can't say I was a huge fan of just driving from screen to screen


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I guess, I feel like we already knew it was making that turn from aerial images and other things we already knew. I think the waterfalls were in the concept art too so that doesn't seem new either.


As someone who grew up around Disneyland, I didn't remember waterfalls along the Rivers of America, so I feel like it was great to read the influence behind having waterfalls on the Rivers of America again. I also went back to a video the DIS did of the Rivers of America last year, and I have noticed the Shaman is dressed differently now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I guess, I feel like we already knew it was making that turn from aerial images and other things we already knew. I think the waterfalls were in the concept art too so that doesn't seem new either.



I don't recall hearing about the Shamen before


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Other attractions included in AK extra magic hours.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ms-evening-extra-magic-hours-next-weekend.htm


You got me excited. I understand why they don't, but i wish they would keep these offerings past just the first weekend so I could get in limitless rides on Everest in the dark.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> You got me excited. I understand why they don't, but i wish they would keep these offerings past just the first weekend so I could get in limitless rides on Everest in the dark.


Everest is the best at night!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't recall hearing about the Shamen before


Disney is really on a shaman high. Pandora and rivers of light both have shamans.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Star Wars construction update

http://micechat.com/161478-star-wars-land-news-seasons-change/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is apparently looking to not have Trump speak but things are still being worked on. 

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...orlds-hall-of-presidents?utm_source=mbtwitter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is apparently looking to not have Trump speak but things are still being worked on.
> 
> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...orlds-hall-of-presidents?utm_source=mbtwitter



I saw the article on this that Charles wrote for the DIS - sort of seems like they are hoping that he won't make time to come and do the recording so they can say "not our fault"


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw the article on this that Charles wrote for the DIS - sort of seems like they are hoping that he won't make time to come and do the recording so they can say "not our fault"


Yeah, that seems just a little too convenient.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw the article on this that Charles wrote for the DIS - sort of seems like they are hoping that he won't make time to come and do the recording so they can say "not our fault"


Len Testa says Disney is looking for excuses for that even so they could extend the refurb.


----------



## SG131

Madonna3 said:


> Then what do they do for cast member punishment? LOL


Make them ride it!


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> Len Testa says Disney is looking for excuses for that even so they could extend the refurb.



Weenies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah, that seems just a little too convenient.



Yeah - I honestly think they aren't sure what to do because no matter what you do a group of people will be upset - so they are looking for a third option / pass the buck


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Len Testa says Disney is looking for excuses for that even so they could extend the refurb.


I'm guessing they shorten the show and use that as the main excuse. Honestly, a portion of this issue is coming up every time we have a new president. I'm sure they are looking to escape the cycle. And the extreme division over DT's presidency is as good an excuse as they are going to get. Especially if he, or his administration, is not making it easy to make it happen.


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah - I honestly think they aren't sure what to do because no matter what you do a group of people will be upset - so they are looking for a third option / pass the buck


I'm sorry but there are still just 2 options. Either they stay consistent with prior years or they don't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sorry but there are still just 2 options. Either they stay consistent with prior years or they don't.



Well, looks like they are leading towards changing it but having an excuse for why when people complain


----------



## jknezek

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sorry but there are still just 2 options. Either they stay consistent with prior years or they don't.


They've only done the last 3 Presidents. Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan and Bush weren't recorded. More haven't than have since opening. I don't think it's a big deal if they stop to avoid the hassle. As it is I've heard people boo all 3 of the recorded Presidents at various times. Might be better just to give it a rest.


----------



## circus4u

When Hall of Presidents opened, only Lincoln spoke.  At some point, 2009, Washington began to speak.  Clinton was the first sitting president to make a speech.  As far as I know, the speeches of the sitting president are recorded in Washington, not WDW.  My own opinion is that they should stop doing the speeches by the sitting president, whoever that might be.  If they want another speech in the show, go back in history for a significant event, president.  Kennedy, Roosevelt maybe.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

mikepizzo said:


> 10 people?  Please...there are dozens of Stitch fans...DOZENS!
> 
> *Edit:* Just so there's no additional confusion, I'm talking about the ride, not the character.


I challenge you to produce 24 fans of that "experience". Hahaha!


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> When Hall of Presidents opened, only Lincoln spoke.  At some point, 2009, Washington began to speak.  Clinton was the first sitting president to make a speech.  As far as I know, the speeches of the sitting president are recorded in Washington, not WDW.  My own opinion is that they should stop doing the speeches by the sitting president, whoever that might be.  If they want another speech in the show, go back in history for a significant event, president.  Kennedy, Roosevelt maybe.


Yep. They made a whole video about the process they went through with Obama.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> They've only done the last 3 Presidents. Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan and Bush weren't recorded. More haven't than have since opening. I don't think it's a big deal if they stop to avoid the hassle. As it is I've heard people boo all 3 of the recorded Presidents at various times. Might be better just to give it a rest.


Except for the fact that we all know _why_ they would be doing it for Trump...

At this point the tradition of the current President speaking has actually outlasted the tradition of not speaking when you consider the number of years it's been a certain way.

Consider it this way: 
Clinton=2 terms
Bush Jr=2 terms
Obama=2 terms

However if none of those presidents had won another term you would add 3 more presidents so that would be 6 presidents that have spoken since 1993. The # of presidents who have spoken since they decided to do it was up to the election process so IMHO stating "it's only been 3 presidents" sorta misses the mark because there could have been more depending on how the elections panned out.


----------



## luisov

Regardless of Disney's thoughts on Trump, I'm sure they're aware that some patriotism along with very contrasting opinions from the audience will not end well. Conflict avoidance should be their top priority with this one.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> However if none of those presidents had won another term you would add 3 more presidents so that would be 6 presidents that have spoken since 1993. The # of presidents who have spoken since they decided to do it was up to the election process so IMHO stating "it's only been 3 presidents" sorta misses the mark because there could have been more depending on how the elections panned out.



Fair enough. I think that is a fair alternative way of looking at it. I just am not sure it matters. The whole thing is a pain for them at this point and is a pain regardless of which party wins. If they think they can find a way out, I'm guessing they will take it. Especially as making the show longer and longer is probably not on their list of things to do.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Fair enough. I think that is a fair alternative way of looking at it. I just am not sure it matters. The whole thing is a pain for them at this point and is a pain regardless of which party wins. If they think they can find a way out, I'm guessing they will take it. Especially as making the show longer and longer is probably not on their list of things to do.


Yeah I do agree won't matter either way it was just my food for thought. I've seen the rationale multiple times here "it's only been the last three" and it got me really thinking at it from a different side. And yup I could see Disney taking an easy way out if they feel they can get away with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Fair enough. I think that is a fair alternative way of looking at it. I just am not sure it matters. The whole thing is a pain for them at this point and is a pain regardless of which party wins. *If they think they can find a way out, I'm guessing they will take it.* Especially as making the show longer and longer is probably not on their list of things to do.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I do agree won't matter either way it was just my food for thought. I've seen the rationale multiple times here "it's only been the last three" and it got me really thinking at it from a different side. *And yup I could see Disney taking an easy way out if they feel they can get away with it*.



which, to be honest, I am ok with - as isn't really their place (at least not within the parks) to make a political statement - and some people will take what they do (or don't do) as a political statement if it is against what they want


----------



## pookadoo77

danikoski said:


> Our last trip we had a day of no parks, where we explored WL, went to Disney Springs, and closed it with Hoop Dee Do Revue, Wishes Fireworks from our room, and the Electrical Light Water Pageant. It was a really great day.



Looking at a non park day soon ourselves! How was WL? And where did you see electrical water pageant from? TY!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> which, to be honest, I am ok with - as isn't really their place (at least not within the parks) to make a political statement - and some people will take what they do (or don't do) as a political statement if it is against what they want


Well to be fair not having him speak can be just as much a political statement as having him speak. It's what makes the situation difficult.

There's quite a scandal going on right now with possible reasons why 'Last Man Standing' got cancelled and though I'm not trying to delve into the political aspect much taking something away even with the idea of "well it's too much controversy, etc" can still be very much a political statement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well to be fair not having him speak can be just as much a political statement as having him speak. It's what makes the situation difficult.
> 
> There's quite a scandal going on right now with possible reasons why 'Last Man Standing' got cancelled and though I'm not trying to delve into the political aspect much taking something away even with the idea of "well it's too much controversy, etc" can still be very much a political statement.



Fully agree and what I meant - if they have him talk some people will be against that and see it as Disney supporting him and if they don't have holding m talk other people will be against that and this Disney is "giving in to the Left" .... either way at least some people will see it as a politically motivated move

So if they can have an excuse for why an outside force dictates their decision then they can deflect the criticism from whichever side would be upset (granted I think either way 90% of people would be ok with it - but it would be a vocal minority)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree and what I meant - if they have him talk some people will be against that and see it as Disney supporting him and if they don't have holding m talk other people will be against that and this Disney is "giving in to the Left" .... either way at least some people will see it as a politically motivated move
> 
> So if they can have an excuse for why an outside force dictates their decision then they can deflect the criticism from whichever side would be upset (granted I think either way 90% of people would be ok with it - but it would be a vocal minority)


Ah...yes I totally get what you mean and I do agree with you. Sorry I may have misunderstood before lol.

Personally I find it disheartening that an animatronic at a theme park can cause so much ruckus. I get why for sure but still..


----------



## danikoski

pookadoo77 said:


> Looking at a non park day soon ourselves! How was WL? And where did you see electrical water pageant from? TY!



I love WL...the themeing, the boats, the atmosphere, the water, Territory Lounge (try the mushroom soup, it's fabulous), the fireplace, the waterfall...just an awesome place altogether.

We watched the ELWP from the walkway by the geyser at WL. If Geyser Point had been open we could have watched it from there with a nice drink.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney fantasy is being delayed in its return to port canaveral due to technical difficulties.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lay-disney-fantasys-return-to-port-canaveral/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Disney fantasy is being delayed in its return to port canaveral due to technical difficulties.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lay-disney-fantasys-return-to-port-canaveral/



I've watching posts from people on board - guess they are being pushed into post by tugboats

Supposedly they added activities for people due to the delay but no mention of any compensation as of yet (not sure what the policy is for people that miss flights due to delays like this)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

More dates added to the Aladdin Broadway Musical U.S. Tour!

Los Angeles, CA: January 10-March 31, 2018! Performances will be performed at the Hollywood Pantages Theater! (I just might have to go visit my hometown during this time. )

Cincinatti, OH: May 29-June 10, 2018! Performances will be performed at The Aronoff Center.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've watching posts from people on board - guess they are being pushed into post by tugboats
> 
> Supposedly they added activities for people due to the delay but no mention of any compensation as of yet (not sure what the policy is for people that miss flights due to delays like this)


I know Pete is onboard. He said that DCL was helping people with flights who had booked through DCL and also with those who had not. I'm not sure what the policy is either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know Pete is onboard. He said that DCL was helping people with flights who had booked through DCL and also with those who had not. I'm not sure what the policy is either.



Looks like Craig is on board too (I think with Kylie as well).  Well, makes for a good story come Tuesday's podcast


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well to be fair not having him speak can be just as much a political statement as having him speak. It's what makes the situation difficult.
> 
> There's quite a scandal going on right now with possible reasons why 'Last Man Standing' got cancelled and though I'm not trying to delve into the political aspect much taking something away even with the idea of "well it's too much controversy, etc" can still be very much a political statement.



I'm of the opinion it's best to keep it to the historical greats. Current and recent presidents are much more polarizing now in our political climate. Allowing things to cool off and focus on the office of the presidency is a better approach to that attraction. Plus different administrations have different approaches to outside media and this keeps it simple. As a side note, I think people can find controversy in just about anything if they look hard enough. The minute you start to bring your personal beliefs into business and acting like you're being persecuted is the minute you start losing respect. I guess celebrities and politicians are too used to being coddled these days.


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> I'm of the opinion it's best to keep it to the historical greats. Current and recent presidents are much more polarizing now in our political climate. Allowing things to cool off and focus on the office of the presidency is a better approach to that attraction. Plus different administrations have different approaches to outside media and this keeps it simple. As a side note, I think people can find controversy in just about anything if they look hard enough. The minute you start to bring your personal beliefs into business and acting like you're being persecuted is the minute you start losing respect. I guess celebrities and politicians are too used to being coddled these days.


I would RATHER hear from historical presidents. We have youtube we can listen to the current ones any time haha


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I'm of the opinion it's best to keep it to the historical greats. Current and recent presidents are much more polarizing now in our political climate. Allowing things to cool off and focus on the office of the presidency is a better approach to that attraction. Plus different administrations have different approaches to outside media and this keeps it simple. As a side note, I think people can find controversy in just about anything if they look hard enough. The minute you start to bring your personal beliefs into business and acting like you're being persecuted is the minute you start losing respect. I guess celebrities and politicians are too used to being coddled these days.


True, but they decided to do it in 1993 (wouldn't be too big of a hooplah had they not chosen to change that formula to begin with) and have done it ever since. Like I said at this point if going by number of years the attraction has had a longer time of the tradition of the current presidents speaking. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Animal Kingdom bus stop now open 


http://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photos-new-bus-loop-opens-animal-kingdom/


----------



## tarak

jknezek said:


> They've only done the last 3 Presidents. Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan and Bush weren't recorded. More haven't than have since opening. I don't think it's a big deal if they stop to avoid the hassle. As it is I've heard people boo all 3 of the recorded Presidents at various times. Might be better just to give it a rest.



I have to agree with this.  There are presidents I've absolutely despised, but I wouldn't have booed an animatronic version of that president.  Honestly, Nixon's Checkers speech would be less controversial.


----------



## rteetz

Due to large crowds DL is not currently admitting new guests.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Due to large crowds DL is not currently admitting new guests.



Geez, DL has just been insanely busy over the past few years. I'll still keep shouting to the wind that Disney could totally open a Texas Disney park and really not lower the attendance of DL or WDW that much.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sorry but there are still just 2 options. Either they stay consistent with prior years or they don't.



There's a 3rd and 4th option - they could close the ride or turn it into the seasonal graveyard...


----------



## writerguyfl

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know Pete is onboard. He said that DCL was helping people with flights who had booked through DCL and also with those who had not. I'm not sure what the policy is either.



For as much grief as they get, US airlines are uniformly good at helping out travelers that miss their flights.  What they are required to do is in each airlines' Contract of Carriage.  It usually says that if you miss your flight on a non-refundable ticket, you're on your own.

However, in practice almost all airlines will assist travelers in getting on the next flight without any additional fees.  The only people that might experience issues are if they have tickets on Spirit or Frontier.  Those ultra-low-cost carriers have business models that basically don't include any actual customer service.

Disney Cruise Line buys lots of tickets on the major airlines.  They have an entire department dedicated to fixing issues with airline tickets.  I have no doubt that they are working hard to get everyone home...even those people who purchased tickets on their own.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Due to large crowds DL is not currently admitting new guests.



What are they celebrating?


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> What are they celebrating?


Nothing but I believe it was a mix of things that caused it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Due to large crowds DL is not currently admitting new guests.


That's rare for this time of year. I don't remember Disneyland ever closing in the month of May due to crowds whenever I lived there.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's rare for this time of year. I don't remember Disneyland ever closing in the month of May due to crowds whenever I lived there.


I think it was due to grad nights being last weekend, one of the AP levels being not blacked out this weekend and something else.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Will be interesting to see the early avatar feedback...only days away...

Heard some rumblings already...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think it was due to grad nights being last weekend, one of the AP levels being not blacked out this weekend and something else.



well I am sure the crowds will die down in a few years when Star Wars Land opens since no one is looking forward to that


----------



## BigRed98

First permits filed for Universe of Energy replacement in EPCOT. http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first-permits-filed-replacement-universe-energy-epcot/


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> First permits filed for Universe of Energy replacement in EPCOT. http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first-permits-filed-replacement-universe-energy-epcot/



Where am I going to take a nap in Epcot now


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> First permits filed for Universe of Energy replacement in EPCOT. http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/first-permits-filed-replacement-universe-energy-epcot/


I forgot to mentioned this yesterday when the permits were discovered on wdwmagic.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I forgot to mentioned this yesterday when the permits were discovered on wdwmagic.



We'll forgive you this time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New allergen guides coming to WDW. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/new-allergen-guide-coming-to-walt.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New special AK guidemap coming May 27th.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/special-edition-map-available-at-animal.html


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I think it was due to grad nights being last weekend, one of the AP levels being not blacked out this weekend and something else.



It's pretty crazy right now and a lot of people who don't follow crowd levels are getting nasty surprises when they discover how busy it's been lately. This weekend there were several posts on my Facebook timeline about crowds, and a CM friend of mine got extended to a 12 hour shift today. Yikes! Makes me real nervous for my plan to go next weekend for the Guardians opening.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Will be interesting to see the early avatar feedback...only days away...
> 
> Heard some rumblings already...



I'll try to be unbiased.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Will be interesting to see the early avatar feedback...only days away...
> 
> Heard some rumblings already...


Although my opinions may need to be taken with a grain of grain....

Barley .....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> I'll try to be unbiased.



That's gonna be tough to filter since I'm not gonna be there for awhile...

I really don't want a "sage" kinda take...really i don't...I want honest.

But that's likely not gonna begotten here as we'll get hundreds of "omg!  It's amazing!!!" Without nearly as much thought as warranted for the time it took and the budget and permenantly altering the park theme.

I've heard (not to jack)...that the attractions are short...way too short...and may underwhelm...and then it's just scenery based on...well, whatever avatar is...

An hour diversion...I shockingly heard that the other day from a Disney fan who isn't prone to criticism like I've heard "some" people might be


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> Although my opinions may need to be taken with a grain of grain....



...nobody likes bland food...


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New special AK guidemap coming May 27th.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/special-edition-map-available-at-animal.html


Ebay.....


----------



## Bay Max

TwoMisfits said:


> There's a 3rd and 4th option - they could close the ride or turn it into the seasonal graveyard...



Maybe that's where they'll stick the rumored Haunted Mansion restaurant....


----------



## Flyerjab

I have always said that Pandora was an intriguing concept for Disney and a less than safe move to make.  But that is why I was always drawn to it…the fact that it was an unusual move.  Some say a desperate move after bungling Potter…but I don't buy into that line of thinking.

Having visited 3 times this past week I can say that what I have experienced was extraordinary.  I have been to Diagon Alley and was amazed (Hogwarts and Hogsmeade not as much).  You were literally stepping into a movie.  They had a concrete template for what that street looked like and they nailed it.  I also loved Gringotts…some do not, but I really appreciated it for being an original type of ride:  coaster-based, but one where you plunge, then stop, then start, then spin, then drop, then go backwards…you get the point.  What is fortunate for UNI is that it is a wildly popular franchise with lovable characters.  UNI at the time was being crushed by WDW, Rowling approached them and their response was, well, predictable.  But they had a well documented franchise that was perfectly captured on film and meticulously recreated for the theme park.  They did an incredibly wonderful job with it.

What Rohde and Cameron did to me is more impressive.  Whether Iger and Staggs blanched on Potter and the quick response was Avatar is moot for me but others may choose to dwell on that.  The Imagineers and Lightstorm have collaborated to produce something that is not a carbon copy of a place on film.  It is a unique vision that have have created using concepts of said film.  The result from a visual and immersive standpoint is staggering.  The E-Ticket ride is incredible and exhilarating…you almost forget that you are on a simulator at times…it is really that good.  The boat ride is a nice compliment and something for guests to enjoy Pandora at night in case their plans do not allow for them to be in Pandora when it truly is nighttime.  The Satu'li Canteen is an ingenious QS that allows for a variety of choices through the concept of mix and match.  The chicken with wild rice and creamy herb sauce was delicious…and it is served in real bowls with real silverware.  

For me though, the real winner is the land itself.  I am a professed sucker for theming and aesthetics, something that DAK already has copious amounts of.  Well, Pandora increases this several fold.  There are vistas here that are inspiring works of Imagineering, yes, but there are subtle touches throughout that one can spend hours capturing behind a lens if that is your vice.  I took many photos, but just to be there was incredible.  And we have as yet to enjoy the nighttime spectacle when the entire land glows at night.  During our one evening AP time slot (6-8 PM) there were tons of folks hanging around, hoping that someone in charge changed their mind and decided to give everyone a treat…a glimpse of what it will be like.  As I stood there someone next to me on their phone was recounting their time in Pandora that day.  His description of FoP was funny, "That ride was IN…CREDIBLE."  His pause for effect captured it perfectly.  This is something that must be experienced in person to truly appreciate the scope of what has been accomplished.  I am a fan…others won't be and that is fine.  We all are entitled to our opinions…as long as others don't treat their opinions as gospel.  I myself do not.  I cannot wait to hear what others say once they step foot inside.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Flyerjab said:


> I have always said that Pandora was an intriguing concept for Disney and a less than safe move to make.  But that is why I was always drawn to it…the fact that it was an unusual move.  Some say a desperate move after bungling Potter…but I don't buy into that line of thinking.
> 
> Having visited 3 times this past week I can say that what I have experienced was extraordinary.  I have been to Diagon Alley and was amazed (Hogwarts and Hogsmeade not as much).  You were literally stepping into a movie.  They had a concrete template for what that street looked like and they nailed it.  I also loved Gringotts…some do not, but I really appreciated it for being an original type of ride:  coaster-based, but one where you plunge, then stop, then start, then spin, then drop, then go backwards…you get the point.  What is fortunate for UNI is that it is a wildly popular franchise with lovable characters.  UNI at the time was being crushed by WDW, Rowling approached them and their response was, well, predictable.  But they had a well documented franchise that was perfectly captured on film and meticulously recreated for the theme park.  They did an incredibly wonderful job with it.
> 
> What Rohde and Cameron did to me is more impressive.  Whether Iger and Staggs blanched on Potter and the quick response was Avatar is moot for me but others may choose to dwell on that.  The Imagineers and Lightstorm have collaborated to produce something that is not a carbon copy of a place on film.  It is a unique vision that have have created using concepts of said film.  The result from a visual and immersive standpoint is staggering.  The E-Ticket ride is incredible and exhilarating…you almost forget that you are on a simulator at times…it is really that good.  The boat ride is a nice compliment and something for guests to enjoy Pandora at night in case their plans do not allow for them to be in Pandora when it truly is nighttime.  The Satu'li Canteen is an ingenious QS that allows for a variety of choices through the concept of mix and match.  The chicken with wild rice and creamy herb sauce was delicious…and it is served in real bowls with real silverware.
> 
> For me though, the real winner is the land itself.  I am a professed sucker for theming and aesthetics, something that DAK already has copious amounts of.  Well, Pandora increases this several fold.  There are vistas here that are inspiring works of Imagineering, yes, but there are subtle touches throughout that one can spend hours capturing behind a lens if that is your vice.  I took many photos, but just to be there was incredible.  And we have as yet to enjoy the nighttime spectacle when the entire land glows at night.  During our one evening AP time slot (6-8 PM) there were tons of folks hanging around, hoping that someone in charge changed their mind and decided to give everyone a treat…a glimpse of what it will be like.  As I stood there someone next to me on their phone was recounting their time in Pandora that day.  His description of FoP was funny, "That ride was IN…CREDIBLE."  His pause for effect captured it perfectly.  This is something that must be experienced in person to truly appreciate the scope of what has been accomplished.  I am a fan…others won't be and that is fine.  We all are entitled to our opinions…as long as others don't treat their opinions as gospel.  I myself do not.  I cannot wait to hear what others say once they step foot inside.




Hmmmm...gonna take awhile to process this one...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's gonna be tough to filter since I'm not gonna be there for awhile...
> 
> I really don't want a "sage" kinda take...really i don't...I want honest.
> 
> But that's likely not gonna begotten here as we'll get hundreds of "omg!  It's amazing!!!" Without nearly as much thought as warranted for the time it took and the budget and permenantly altering the park theme.
> 
> I've heard (not to jack)...that the attractions are short...way too short...and may underwhelm...and then it's just scenery based on...well, whatever avatar is...
> 
> An hour diversion...I shockingly heard that the other day from a Disney fan who isn't prone to criticism like I've heard "some" people might be


Avatar is getting very positive reviews. Most say photos dot do the land justice. 

Yes the boat ride is short but everyone says the AA is incredible. Other than some issues with the restraint flight of passage has good reviews too. There are numerous reviews out there.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> I have always said that Pandora was an intriguing concept for Disney and a less than safe move to make.  But that is why I was always drawn to it…the fact that it was an unusual move.  Some say a desperate move after bungling Potter…but I don't buy into that line of thinking.
> 
> Having visited 3 times this past week I can say that what I have experienced was extraordinary.  I have been to Diagon Alley and was amazed (Hogwarts and Hogsmeade not as much).  You were literally stepping into a movie.  They had a concrete template for what that street looked like and they nailed it.  I also loved Gringotts…some do not, but I really appreciated it for being an original type of ride:  coaster-based, but one where you plunge, then stop, then start, then spin, then drop, then go backwards…you get the point.  What is fortunate for UNI is that it is a wildly popular franchise with lovable characters.  UNI at the time was being crushed by WDW, Rowling approached them and their response was, well, predictable.  But they had a well documented franchise that was perfectly captured on film and meticulously recreated for the theme park.  They did an incredibly wonderful job with it.
> 
> What Rohde and Cameron did to me is more impressive.  Whether Iger and Staggs blanched on Potter and the quick response was Avatar is moot for me but others may choose to dwell on that.  The Imagineers and Lightstorm have collaborated to produce something that is not a carbon copy of a place on film.  It is a unique vision that have have created using concepts of said film.  The result from a visual and immersive standpoint is staggering.  The E-Ticket ride is incredible and exhilarating…you almost forget that you are on a simulator at times…it is really that good.  The boat ride is a nice compliment and something for guests to enjoy Pandora at night in case their plans do not allow for them to be in Pandora when it truly is nighttime.  The Satu'li Canteen is an ingenious QS that allows for a variety of choices through the concept of mix and match.  The chicken with wild rice and creamy herb sauce was delicious…and it is served in real bowls with real silverware.
> 
> For me though, the real winner is the land itself.  I am a professed sucker for theming and aesthetics, something that DAK already has copious amounts of.  Well, Pandora increases this several fold.  There are vistas here that are inspiring works of Imagineering, yes, but there are subtle touches throughout that one can spend hours capturing behind a lens if that is your vice.  I took many photos, but just to be there was incredible.  And we have as yet to enjoy the nighttime spectacle when the entire land glows at night.  During our one evening AP time slot (6-8 PM) there were tons of folks hanging around, hoping that someone in charge changed their mind and decided to give everyone a treat…a glimpse of what it will be like.  As I stood there someone next to me on their phone was recounting their time in Pandora that day.  His description of FoP was funny, "That ride was IN…CREDIBLE."  His pause for effect captured it perfectly.  This is something that must be experienced in person to truly appreciate the scope of what has been accomplished.  I am a fan…others won't be and that is fine.  We all are entitled to our opinions…as long as others don't treat their opinions as gospel.  I myself do not.  I cannot wait to hear what others say once they step foot inside.


Well said. Can't wait to see it May 31st.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Avatar is getting very positive reviews. Most say photos dot do the land justice.
> 
> Yes the boat ride is short but everyone says the AA is incredible. Other than some issues with the restraint flight of passage has good reviews too. There are numerous reviews out there.



yeah, but if one goes into it with an open mind you might actually like it and say something positive - can't let that happen


----------



## mikeamizzle

I'll be happy if Pandora is actually able to draw a bit of the crowds away from the other three parks on property for a couple months.


----------



## MissGina5

mikeamizzle said:


> I'll be happy if Pandora is actually able to draw a bit of the crowds away from the other three parks on property for a couple months.


ESPECIALLY for night shows and such. Rivers of light didnt even need to be a hit with Pandora there now!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm sorry if this has been reported.

Let the Paint the Night rumors begin again:

WDW News Today is reporting that sources at the Disneyland Resort told them that the very popular nighttime parade, Paint the Night, is packed and ready to be sent to an unknown location. They think that the location will be Walt Disney World.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-packed-leave-disneyland-going/


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry if this has been reported.
> 
> Let the Paint the Night rumors begin again:
> 
> WDW News Today is reporting that sources at the Disneyland Resort told them that the very popular nighttime parade, Paint the Night, is packed and ready to be sent to an unknown location. They think that the location will be Walt Disney World.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-packed-leave-disneyland-going/


Yeah there is another thread on it. I just don't see it moving yet. Personally I think WDW needs its own new parade not PTN.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yeah there is another thread on it. I just don't see it moving yet. Personally I think WDW needs its own new parade not PTN.


Alright. Sorry. I went all the way back to before May 19th (when the article was published), and I didn't see this reported on here. I usually don't find myself on other threads in this forum lol.

I would agree that it needs a new parade. I know there is a lot of Pixar represented in PTN. I think that Paint the Night works better at DL more than at WDW for that reason.


----------



## Madonna3

beer dave said:


> Ebay.....



I'll be starting bids at $5.99


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Avatar is getting very positive reviews. Most say photos dot do the land justice.
> 
> Yes the boat ride is short but everyone says the AA is incredible. Other than some issues with the restraint flight of passage has good reviews too. There are numerous reviews out there.



k, but, here's my thing. Disclaimer: I have not stepped foot into Pandora... yet. However, the River Journey seems to focus on this one of a kind AA. In fact, it's the pinnacle of the ride. You take a slow moving ride through, albeit impressive, projection and scenery, to see ONE animatronic singing a song flailing away and then get off the ride. That, to me, is very underwhelming. Now, had they had a WHOLE RIDE of these animatronics, I might be a little more impressed. I'm not really understanding the point of this ride. FOP, even though I have not ridden, and possibly may not be able to (fingers crossed  that I've dropped enough lbs) I think is impressive and that just uses tech we already have.

I don't know, but the river ride may be one of those one and done kinda deals.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> k, but, here's my thing. Disclaimer: I have not stepped foot into Pandora... yet. However, the River Journey seems to focus on this one of a kind AA. In fact, it's the pinnacle of the ride. You take a slow moving ride through, albeit impressive, projection and scenery, to see ONE animatronic singing a song flailing away and then get off the ride. That, to me, is very underwhelming. Now, had they had a WHOLE RIDE of these animatronics, I might be a little more impressed. I'm not really understanding the point of this ride. FOP, even though I have not ridden, and possibly may not be able to (fingers crossed  that I've dropped enough lbs) I think is impressive and that just uses tech we already have.
> 
> I don't know, but the river ride may be one of those one and done kinda deals.


The whole point of the ride is the scenery and the AA. It's the most advanced AA ever made and they want you to experience the bioluminescence. Many say it is re-rideable.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> The whole point of the ride is the scenery and the AA. It's the most advanced AA ever made and they want you to experience the bioluminescence. Many say it is re-rideable.



Not my point...


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Not my point...


Can I have some more clarification then. This isn't really a boat ride that has a story like say pirates. It's just supposed to immerse you in the scenery and show off the AA.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Can I have some more clarification then. This isn't really a boat ride that has a story like say pirates. It's just supposed to immerse you in the scenery and show off the AA.



I guess I find that concept underwhelming. I would find it better had they managed to create a whole village of these AA's


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I guess I find that concept underwhelming. I would find it better had they managed to create a whole village of these AA's


That would cost as much as the floating mountains probably. The tech is so new I'm guessing it was hard enough to get just that one perfected.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Madonna3 said:


> I guess I find that concept underwhelming. I would find it better had they managed to create a whole village of these AA's



I think this whole discussion is taking place more on the Pandora thread, but just to add my two cents: Having ridden the ride, I actually found the AA underwhelming and the rest of the ride totally fascinating. Clearly YMMV and my opinion does not seem to be the norm in regards to the AA, but I would definitely re-ride for scenery and experience alone.


----------



## Clockwork

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think this whole discussion is taking place more on the Pandora thread, but just to add my two cents: Having ridden the ride, I actually found the AA underwhelming and the rest of the ride totally fascinating. Clearly YMMV and my opinion does not seem to be the norm in regards to the AA, but I would definitely re-ride for scenery and experience alone.



I'm in agreement, the scenery,bioluminescence and the flora and fauna were all excellent. The only complaint I had about River Journey is it's too short.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> That would cost as much as the floating mountains probably. The tech is so new I'm guessing it was hard enough to get just that one perfected.



Well then I'll remain optimistic this is just the future of what is to come.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry if this has been reported.
> 
> Let the Paint the Night rumors begin again:
> 
> WDW News Today is reporting that sources at the Disneyland Resort told them that the very popular nighttime parade, Paint the Night, is packed and ready to be sent to an unknown location. They think that the location will be Walt Disney World.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/rumor-paint-night-electrical-parade-packed-leave-disneyland-going/



I would pee myself if it somehow got here before my July trip. I just find it unlikely as HEA is enough of a new draw. PTN plus HEA sure would help pull the night crowds from Pandora. I know this is crazy, but what if they put it in DHS or Epcot?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> k, but, here's my thing. Disclaimer: I have not stepped foot into Pandora... yet. However, the River Journey seems to focus on this one of a kind AA. In fact, it's the pinnacle of the ride. You take a slow moving ride through, albeit impressive, projection and scenery, to see ONE animatronic singing a song flailing away and then get off the ride. That, to me, is very underwhelming. Now, had they had a WHOLE RIDE of these animatronics, I might be a little more impressed. I'm not really understanding the point of this ride. FOP, even though I have not ridden, and possibly may not be able to (fingers crossed  that I've dropped enough lbs) I think is impressive and that just uses tech we already have.
> 
> I don't know, but the river ride may be one of those one and done kinda deals.



Disclaimer: I haven't been there yet either - but from what I have been reading, the river ride really builds towards the shamen, while that is the only AA, there is a lot going on ... so I think I could see a couple of ride on it first trip (just as there is supposed to be a lot of detail so hard to catch all the first time) and then sort of a once-a-trip thing for that ride - which is really the case for a lot of secondary rides


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Avatar is getting very positive reviews. Most say photos dot do the land justice.
> 
> Yes the boat ride is short but everyone says the AA is incredible. Other than some issues with the restraint flight of passage has good reviews too. There are numerous reviews out there.



Even when I try to be objective...you fall into the snare...

Who's "most"?  Objective reviews are near impossible where the "news" comes from...

I said I'd take my time and I'm gonna try to...maybe a few months for shake down.

I've read flyerjab twice...and I'm on the fence there...

What animal kingdom needs is heavy hitters to drive attendance and justify the cost of the park.

"Immersive theming" has become a bit of red herring there, has it not?

Don't believe me...it's disney that has been wrestling with this since 1999...you can choose not to think they are concerned with the money and lack of punch...but that simply isn't true.


----------



## TwoMisfits

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think this whole discussion is taking place more on the Pandora thread, but just to add my two cents: Having ridden the ride, I actually found the AA underwhelming and the rest of the ride totally fascinating. Clearly YMMV and my opinion does not seem to be the norm in regards to the AA, but I would definitely re-ride for scenery and experience alone.



So, does it give a peaceful and coolness vibe that one would get years ago on the Land boat ride where all of those plants were around and the growing tech so new?  It's like a place of calm in a sea of Disney insanity outside?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Madonna3 said:


> k, but, here's my thing. Disclaimer: I have not stepped foot into Pandora... yet. However, the River Journey seems to focus on this one of a kind AA. In fact, it's the pinnacle of the ride. You take a slow moving ride through, albeit impressive, projection and scenery, to see ONE animatronic singing a song flailing away and then get off the ride. That, to me, is very underwhelming. Now, had they had a WHOLE RIDE of these animatronics, I might be a little more impressed. I'm not really understanding the point of this ride. FOP, even though I have not ridden, and possibly may not be able to (fingers crossed  that I've dropped enough lbs) I think is impressive and that just uses tech we already have.
> 
> I don't know, but the river ride may be one of those one and done kinda deals.



My point is that we won't really know what this is till we get some normal customer type consensus...

Ap holders, disboard ruling council, the Orlando sentinel, cast members, and igers kids don't represent an accurate portrayal for what animal kingdom needs: reasons for average people to divert days away from mk and MGM and drive hard attendance numbers up.

My guess those that have already spoken root for the laundry too much


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TwoMisfits said:


> So, does it give a peaceful and coolness vibe that one would get years ago on the Land boat ride where all of those plants were around and the growing tech so new?  It's like a place of calm in a sea of Disney insanity outside?



If that's true...there won't be much disney insanity outside and that's not good.

Ok...no more talk of this from me.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Even when I try to be objective...you fall into the snare...
> 
> Who's "most"?  Objective reviews are near impossible where the "news" comes from...
> 
> I said I'd take my time and I'm gonna try to...maybe a few months for shake down.
> 
> I've read flyerjab twice...and I'm on the fence there...
> 
> What animal kingdom needs is heavy hitters to drive attendance and justify the cost of the park.
> 
> "Immersive theming" has become a bit of red herring there, has it not?
> 
> Don't believe me...it's disney that has been wrestling with this since 1999...you can choose not to think they are concerned with the money and lack of punch...but that simply isn't true.


Read the micechat Kevin Yee review, I think that's pretty fair. Or the Jim Hill/Len Testa review.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> So, does it give a peaceful and coolness vibe that one would get years ago on the Land boat ride where all of those plants were around and the growing tech so new?  It's like a place of calm in a sea of Disney insanity outside?


Yes I think calming/pleasant would be the best way to put it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Read the micechat Kevin Yee review, I think that's pretty fair. Or the Jim Hill/Len Testa review.



Like I said...I'll be reading and not commenting much to see how it plays...

Great job on the sarcasm, though...well done


----------



## Tiffany_m15

I'm a little late to the discussion but just wanted to add an idea about the Hall of Presidents. I have no real opinion about whether DT should have a speaking role or not but it might be interesting if every show had a randomly selected president to give the big final speech. Then all the audio that was/is recorded for the past few and future presidents wouldn't go to waste as the years go by.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TwoMisfits said:


> So, does it give a peaceful and coolness vibe that one would get years ago on the Land boat ride where all of those plants were around and the growing tech so new?  It's like a place of calm in a sea of Disney insanity outside?



I would say peaceful and cool vibe, yes. It kind of takes your mind out of everything that was happening, at least for four minutes or so. As far as the Land boat ride, I never got the chance to experience that, unfortunately. I'm a rather new WDW fan (like, reaaallly new) and don't have a lot of history with the rides and lands.  I'm much more familiar with DLR, but I've done my best to jump right into everything and learn as much as I can. I would say River Journey to me has the same effect as the Storybook Canal ride at DLR: transports me, lots of detail to look at, feels relaxed, cool story, but short. River Journey also has tons more technology and it's done very well.  The vibes are different on the rides but it's the best I could think to compare it to. Storybook Canals is one of my favorite rides, and I'll make a point to ride River Journey again on my next trip. 

I know a lot of people want to judge it by taking the length of time it took into consideration and I get that, but for me personally, I only found out about it last year so it just seems super cool. I can understand that for those who've waited years in anticipation, River Journey might disappoint, particularly in length.


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

Granted, I'm fairly new to posting on these boards, but I've followed the boards for quite a while before I even signed up. Maybe this isn't the right thread to post in, but in the last few weeks, some of these threads seem to turn into bashing sessions. It's totally ok if you have a different opinion than someone else, if you hate pandora, hate this, hate that, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I never viewed these forums as a bashing forum when I began to look at it, but it seems to have taken a turn lately. Everyone has the own idea of what they like to see happen with the parks in the future, but I've never seen any positive come out of trying to belittle someone or be condescending in your replies to them just because they don't agree with your opinion. We're all Disney fans in some form or fashion, so let's try to focus on that.


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Pirates of the Caribbean Limited Edition MagicBand appears at Orlando airport*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ACE touch points in Pandora: The World of Avatar make new sounds


----------



## rteetz

*News

Invited media are starting to receive special event Pandora MagicBands*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Pirates of the Caribbean Limited Edition MagicBand appears at Orlando airport*


I don't know if I like this MagicBand. If they had Jack Sparrow or Will Turner on it, I would probably have to buy one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I forgot to mentioned this yesterday when the permits were discovered on wdwmagic.


Do you think the monorail would have to be rerouted or if they would go to one monorail on the track just going from TTC to Epcot and back but not go through EPCOT? I'm only asking because the permits look to be going a little bit into where the monorail track is. I know we wouldn't really know until anything is announced, but I know Disneyland has done something similar between Downtown Disney and Disneyland in the past due to construction.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> My point is that we won't really know what this is till we get some normal customer type consensus...
> 
> Ap holders, disboard ruling council, the Orlando sentinel, cast members, and igers kids don't represent an accurate portrayal for what animal kingdom needs: reasons for average people to divert days away from mk and MGM and drive hard attendance numbers up.
> 
> My guess those that have already spoken root for the laundry too much



The problem is that the people you are waiting for, The Normal Customer, will most likely be going once-- 
"Hey dad-- I hear there is some new stuff At the zoo park-- something with aliens....Can we take a boat there from CBR?"  
"It was so cool.  I flew a dinosaur"...
"I think it was Land of the Lost.."

It's hard to put the kind of stock we (you) are looking for into these opinions.  By the definition of our levels of interest, the opinions here may be the most important.

Based on the past years of "opinions" here, I think if there is anything negative to say about the build, it will come out in droves of "I told you so's"....


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I would pee myself if it somehow got here before my July trip. I just find it unlikely as HEA is enough of a new draw. PTN plus HEA sure would help pull the night crowds from Pandora. I know this is crazy, but what if they put it in DHS or Epcot?



Epcot is extremely unlikely, there is no real parade route. The paths through World Showcase are too narrow. DHS is not an impossiblity



lockedoutlogic said:


> Even when I try to be objective...you fall into the snare...
> 
> Who's "most"?  Objective reviews are near impossible where the "news" comes from....



I get what you are saying - superfans that have been waiting for 5 years for this are going to be different from the GP who shows up at DAK and says "Oh, they have an Avatar-land now?" The one thing I would say is that that type of fan in a way has lower expectations...they aren't expecting much of anything from Avatar. A well built land/ride should wow the GP as much as it does the Disney super fan.

Actually, my wife is a good example of a Disney fan who's more like the GP. She's aware of Avatar-land, but seen and read very little about it. She is not into the rumor and news the way I am, so she will go into our next trip with very little preconceived notions about what Pandora is. (I also try not to get too wrapped up in reviews, and I avoid the ride videos as well.) 



NawlinsGuy80 said:


> Granted, I'm fairly new to posting on these boards, but I've followed the boards for quite a while before I even signed up. Maybe this isn't the right thread to post in, but in the last few weeks, *some of these threads seem to turn into bashing sessions*. It's totally ok if you have a different opinion than someone else, if you hate pandora, hate this, hate that, but everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I never viewed these forums as a bashing forum when I began to look at it, but it seems to have taken a turn lately.



You clearly are new. I mean, yes I would say these forums are better than most, but it gets to that point on any message board at times. The difference here is the mods are faster to shut it down.  As for myself, I try to be very careful to not make criticism too personal, but sometimes people take it personally, and that is often what leads to these situations.

The one thing I always suggest - we all need to actually experience the park before we laud or criticize it. In the end, what really matters to you is what YOU think of it, not what others think of it or not whether others validate what you think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Pirates of the Caribbean Limited Edition MagicBand appears at Orlando airport*



Sort of related question .... are there any special edition Pandora magic bands?   Don't recall seeing any but wondering if they would have one that did special things in interacting with the land ... that could get me to buy one

edit: should specify, I see the post about the ones for media, but as someone not in media I'd love for there to be one for purchase by us mortals


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know if I like this MagicBand. If they had Jack Sparrow or Will Turner on it, I would probably have to buy one.



Yeah, I like the look of it, but the actual image they show on it doesn't scream "Pirates" to me - maybe it will make more sense after seeing the movie 

even if they used that skull/mask thing from the movie promotional posters that would have been cool


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think the monorail would have to be rerouted or if they would go to one monorail on the track just going from TTC to Epcot and back but not go through EPCOT? I'm only asking because the permits look to be going a little bit into where the monorail track is. I know we wouldn't really know until anything is announced, but I know Disneyland has done something similar between Downtown Disney and Disneyland in the past due to construction.


I don't see any reason for the monorail to be rerouted yet.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of related question .... are there any special edition Pandora magic bands?   Don't recall seeing any but wondering if they would have one that did special things in interacting with the land ... that could get me to buy one
> 
> edit: should specify, I see the post about the ones for media, but as someone not in media I'd love for there to be one for purchase by us mortals


I have not seen anything yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora dedication will be streamed live! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-avatar-dedication-live-may-24-at-925-a-m-et/


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah - I honestly think they aren't sure what to do because no matter what you do a group of people will be upset - so they are looking for a third option / pass the buck


This is interesting, even beyond this President. With the way society is polarized these days, it's very likely the next President could be just as controversial, and the next after that. 

Could the attraction itself turn into a lightning rod or a constant protest location?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> This is interesting, even beyond this President. With the way society is polarized these days, it's very likely the next President could be just as controversial, and the next after that.
> 
> Could the attraction itself turn into a lightning rod or a constant protest location?





So just even more reason to reset the attraction now, deal with the backlash, and get it over with


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> New Pirates of the Caribbean Limited Edition MagicBand appears at Orlando airport*


I  NEED THIS


----------



## rteetz

Hey guys if you want to continue the HoP discussion please take it to that thread. Also remember political discussion are against disboard guidelines so it has to stay about the attraction and animatronics.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> Epcot is extremely unlikely, there is no real parade route. The paths through World Showcase are too narrow. DHS is not an impossiblity
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying - superfans that have been waiting for 5 years for this are going to be different from the GP who shows up at DAK and says "Oh, they have an Avatar-land now?" The one thing I would say is that that type of fan in a way has lower expectations...they aren't expecting much of anything from Avatar. A well built land/ride should wow the GP as much as it does the Disney super fan.
> 
> Actually, my wife is a good example of a Disney fan who's more like the GP. She's aware of Avatar-land, but seen and read very little about it. She is not into the rumor and news the way I am, so she will go into our next trip with very little preconceived notions about what Pandora is. (I also try not to get too wrapped up in reviews, and I avoid the ride videos as well.)
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly are new. I mean, yes I would say these forums are better than most, but it gets to that point on any message board at times. The difference here is the mods are faster to shut it down.  As for myself, I try to be very careful to not make criticism too personal, but sometimes people take it personally, and that is often what leads to these situations.
> 
> The one thing I always suggest - we all need to actually experience the park before we laud or criticize it. In the end, what really matters to you is what YOU think of it, not what others think of it or not whether others validate what you think.



And a lot of times we just like to jab at each other in fun and to the outsider that may appear as bashing.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> My point is that we won't really know what this is till we get some normal customer type consensus...
> 
> Ap holders, disboard ruling council, the Orlando sentinel, cast members, and igers kids don't represent an accurate portrayal for what animal kingdom needs: reasons for average people to divert days away from mk and MGM and drive hard attendance numbers up.
> 
> My guess those that have already spoken root for the laundry too much



Fair point, but likewise your opinion will not be a true representation of what animal kingdom needs either as you are just as much against the laundry as those that root for it too much.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update

http://micechat.com/161795-disneyland-gridlocked/


----------



## linzbear

Madonna3 said:


> k, but, here's my thing. Disclaimer: I have not stepped foot into Pandora... yet. However, the River Journey seems to focus on this one of a kind AA. In fact, it's the pinnacle of the ride. You take a slow moving ride through, albeit impressive, projection and scenery, to see ONE animatronic singing a song flailing away and then get off the ride. That, to me, is very underwhelming. Now, had they had a WHOLE RIDE of these animatronics, I might be a little more impressed. I'm not really understanding the point of this ride. FOP, even though I have not ridden, and possibly may not be able to (fingers crossed  that I've dropped enough lbs) I think is impressive and that just uses tech we already have.
> 
> I don't know, but the river ride may be one of those one and done kinda deals.


Late to the party, but I have done NRJ twice and I'd agree that it will not be a reride situation for most people.  That is, it's not worth waiting more than 15 minutes.  It is a fast loader, so we'll see how it ends up, but I don't see people normally lining up in 45+ minute standby lines to reride it.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Opening week for Volcano Bay and Pandora. The hype is real  I really hope everything goes well for the guests


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Country Bears are now meeting in Frontierland!


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Country Bears are now meeting in Frontierland!



Seriously?! Where at?! And is this for the long run? I want to meet them when I go in September!


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Seriously?! Where at?! And is this for the long run? I want to meet them when I go in September!


I guess they aren't at a set location at this time.


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

linzbear said:


> Late to the party, but I have done NRJ twice and I'd agree that it will not be a reride situation for most people.  That is, it's not worth waiting more than 15 minutes.  It is a fast loader, so we'll see how it ends up, but I don't see people normally lining up in 45+ minute standby lines to reride it.



I could say the same thing about Norway Frozen, but it has insane lines all the time. I thought the ride was good, but not one I'd wait over 30 minutes to see again.


----------



## mikepizzo

NawlinsGuy80 said:


> I could say the same thing about Norway Frozen, but it has insane lines all the time. I thought the ride was good, but not one I'd wait over 30 minutes to see again.



I agree it's not worth the wait; however, the difference there is that children want to see Anna, Elsa, Olaf, etc.  It would be interesting to (right now) ask a child, on a scale of 1 - 10, how badly they want to see a Na'vi Shaman.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> I agree it's not worth the wait; however, the difference there is that children want to see Anna, Elsa, Olaf, etc.  It would be interesting to (right now) ask a child, on a scale of 1 - 10, how badly they want to see a Na'vi Shaman.


But Avatar isn't a children's film to begin with...Frozen was. Even if some children enjoy Avatar and some adults enjoy Frozen they have different target audiences. 

However, the thing is Disney is likely trying to appease two crowds-the ones who want more of a thrilling aspect (Fop) in the context of Disney rides not all other amusement/theme parks out there in the world and the ones who want more of a non-thrill ride (NRJ). If they made two rides that were of a more thrilling aspect they would likely alienate a large portion of visitors that go to WDW and if they made two rides that were more of a non-thrill ride then they likely would get backlash for having taken the amount of time they did only to get more non-thrill rides. They were trying to give a balance I'm sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Springs Street Eats Food Truck Rally Coming to Disney Springs*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Fair point, but likewise your opinion will not be a true representation of what animal kingdom needs either as you are just as much against the laundry as those that root for it too much.



You don't seem to understand me at all...all due respect...so this analysis is a bit off target.

I criticize Disney's management decisions much more so than what's going on in the parks day to day.

But I can separate that stance from what works and what doesn't.

The NFL is a success/works...but it's not a well done project...it doesn't really add anything unique/memorable and that is a failure in management and execution or ulterior motives.

But it has drawn people and developed a following...so it works from an operational standpoint.  However the ends do not justify the means.

What is the history of AK?

Let's go over it:
"Forced" by Eisner against the wishes of many upper managers and board members for many valid reasons...notably maintenance costs and difficulty selling animals across all demographics...

Built, but shortened and opened prematurely in a silly PR stunt with the lesser competition, so opened as a half park (a late Eisner signature move...he only built one full park)...

So that was apparent in 99-2002 and beyond when internal tracking (this is where not all takes are the same) showed that is suffered from multiple problems - including the theme and lack of enough attractions/interest due to many factors to drive a following...bad park design, lack of IP identity, bad word of mouth...etc.

So it fell behind the completely disheveled (honeslty) mgm as park 4 outta 4...and at the ridiculous high operational cost that is hard to swallow and sustain...

It's not all AK's fault...a huge problem is lack of middle class discretionary funds and no vacation to be had...but that is the main problem.

Immersive theming hasnt driven the growth of park attendance since day one. Perhaps if they could effectively budget the park?  They never have done that either.

But the fact remains: disney needs to get more gate - making more of a #1
Park out of AK - to justify the costs.  Elephants don't stop eating...you can't close them like epcot pavilions...and that is how it has to fit in the puzzle.

Avatar needs to be a step towards that considering the cost and it will take up an entire decade.  This really isnt debatable...

Not the end all...but a solid step at a minimum.

A one and done scenario isn't gonna go well with management.

So perhaps, the quip with Mickey gloves and a wave might be underselling the point...in this case?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But Avatar isn't a children's film to begin with...Frozen was. Even if some children enjoy Avatar and some adults enjoy Frozen they have different target audiences.
> 
> However, the thing is Disney is likely trying to appease two crowds-the ones who want more of a thrilling aspect (Fop) in the context of Disney rides not all other amusement/theme parks out there in the world and the ones who want more of a non-thrill ride (NRJ). If they made two rides that were of a more thrilling aspect they would likely alienate a large portion of visitors that go to WDW and if they made two rides that were more of a non-thrill ride then they likely would get backlash for having taken the amount of time they did only to get more non-thrill rides. They were trying to give a balance I'm sure.


I agree with you 100%!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.


That's a big change....it's always been at 3:00 hasn't it?  

Do you know of this is just for summer, or is it permanent?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> That's a big change....it's always been at 3:00 hasn't it?
> 
> Do you know of this is just for summer, or is it permanent?


Well it starts at the end of August so definitely not just something for summer. No idea why yet.


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.



Any idea why? Also, is this a permanent move or if not, any idea when goes back to 3?


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.


Dang, now what am I going to do with my "What Time is the 3 O'clock Parade" T-shirt?


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> Any idea why? Also, is this a permanent move or if not, any idea when goes back to 3?


Not yet. It's permanent for now. I don't know if it will change back.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.



Well, that will change the answer to the age old question.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.


Interesting. Maybe a 2nd showing of FoFP? Or adding extra time for a possible nighttime parade rumor?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Interesting. Maybe a 2nd showing of FoFP? Or adding extra time for a possible nighttime parade rumor?


I don't understand why they would need extra time tho.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I don't understand why they would need extra time tho.


If they use the same performers, they would need a break and then possibly change makeup. Also, they could expect people sitting rather early, so maybe get the first parade over so they can prepare the area for the 2nd parade or future nighttime parade.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If they use the same performers, they would need a break and then possibly change makeup. Also, they could expect people sitting rather early, so maybe get the first parade over so they can prepare the area for the 2nd parade or future nighttime parade.


That doesn't make any sense to me. Disney ran a 3PM parade and nighttime parade for many years.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I don't understand why they would need extra time tho.



Maybe with the extra hour people will forget that they are watching the same parade over again when they roll out FoF at 9PM.....................


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Maybe with the extra hour people will forget that they are watching the same parade over again when they roll out FoF at 9PM.....................


It would be 9PM that's when HEA goes off.


----------



## beer dave

*NEWS *I think..
New resident 3 and 4 day pass being offered at a higher price that doesn't exclude AK for the first week of Pandora....
199 for 3 days, 226 for 4 days......


----------



## Indybill

dlavender said:


> Maybe with the extra hour people will forget that they are watching the same parade over again when they roll out FoF at 9PM.....................



I checked the MDE app and starting Aug 20th it shows Festival of Fantasy at 2PM instead of 3PM. The app only goes out to Nov 18th as of today but I spot checked it through then and it was showing at 2PM each day I checked so it looks like it is not just a temporary change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Well, that will change the answer to the age old question.



"What time is the 3 O'clock parade?"

"2 O'clock"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Didn't they move some of the Move it, Shake it parades to be earlier to allow for crowds getting ready for HAE - could this just be a trickle down effect and now everything had to slot a little earlier?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't they move some of the Move it, Shake it parades to be earlier to allow for crowds getting ready for HAE - could this just be a trickle down effect and now everything had to slot a little earlier?


Yes but I don't think people are saving spots at 3. Move it shake it still performs after 3.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Earlier when it had just been posted here about the change in parade time 'My Itinerary' on my personal MDE account hadn't been updated with the new time but I just checked and got this message:


Once you click on the "Please choose another time" this popped up:


I must say that I'm glad to know this before my FP+ date.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes but I don't think people are saving spots at 3. Move it shake it still performs after 3.



no, i know that ... I meant that because Movie it Shake it moved earlier everything before it had to move up to allow for enough time between the end of FoP and the start of the next Move it Shake it

I don't know, grasping at straws


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, i know that ... I meant that because Movie it Shake it moved earlier everything before it had to move up to allow for enough time between the end of FoP and the start of the next Move it Shake it
> 
> I don't know, grasping at straws


The only thing I've heard that makes sense is with all of the Halloween parties and Christmas parties that close the parks early they wanted people to start to leave MK earlier. So move up the parade an hour and people will start to leave after that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The only thing I've heard that makes sense is with all of the Halloween parties and Christmas parties that close the parks early they wanted people to start to leave MK earlier. So move up the parade an hour and people will start to leave after that.



makes sense and fits with the timing since I think the first Halloween party starts at the end of August


----------



## cranbiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "What time is the 3 O'clock parade?"
> 
> "2 O'clock"


 That was always my answer when a guest asked me on my bus. Now, I would be right instead of being a wisea**.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> You don't seem to understand me at all...all due respect...so this analysis is a bit off target.
> 
> I criticizebDisney's management decisions much more so than what's going on in the parks day to day.
> 
> But I can separate that stance from what works and what doesn't.
> 
> The NFL is a success/works...but it's not a well done project...it doesn't really add anything unique/memorable and that is a failure in management and execution or ulterior motives.
> 
> But it has drawn people and developed a following...so it works from an operational standpoint.  However the ends do not justify the means.
> 
> What is the history of AK?
> 
> Let's go over it:
> "Forced" by Eisner against the wishes of many upper managers and board members for many valid reasons...notably maintenance costs and difficulty selling animals across all demographics...
> 
> Built, but shortened and opened prematurely in a silly PR stunt with the lesser completion, so opened as a half park (a late Eisner signature move...he only built one full park)...
> 
> So that was apparent in 99-2002 and beyond when internal tracking (this is where not all takes are the same) showed that is suffered from multiple problems - including the theme and lack of enough attractions/interest due to many factors to drive a following...bad park design, lack of IP identity, bad word of mouth...etc.
> 
> So it fell behind the completely disheveled (honeslty) mgm as park 4 outta 4...and at the ridiculous high operational cost that is hard to swallow and sustain...
> 
> It's not all AK's fault...a huge problem is lack of middle class discretionary funds and no vacation to be had...but that is the main problem.
> 
> Immersive theming hasnt driven the growth of park attendance since day one. Perhaps if they could effectively budget the park?  They never have done that either.
> 
> But the fact remains: disney needs to get more gate - making more of a #1
> Park out of AK - to justify the costs.  Elephants don't stop eating...you can't close them like epcot pavilions...and that is how it has to fit in the puzzle.
> 
> Avatar needs to be a step towards that considering the cost and it will take up an entire decade.  This really isnt debatable...
> 
> Not the end all...but a solid step at a minimum.
> 
> A one and done scenario isn't gonna go well with management.
> 
> So perhaps, the quip with Mickey gloves and a wave might be underselling the point...in this case?



Oh, I understand you well. I have been around a long time.  But,  I don't want the newbies to heed your warnings about all the people that are Disney influenced and "too close" to the situations without them also knowing that you are often times just the opposite.  You cannot disagree that you are pessimistic as you could be about any news item. You think that you are the "voice of reason" about it and while I agree with you at times, there are also times you just come off as doing it because it is your MO. It is fine to doubt, but to doubt everything does get monotonous. I believe some, doubt others. But, I may have more times to research before I make my decision.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I understand you well. I have been around a long time.  But,  I don't want the newbies to heed your warnings about all the people that are Disney influenced and "too close" to the situations without them also knowing that you are often times just the opposite.  You cannot disagree that you are pessimistic as you could be about any news item. You think that you are the "voice of reason" about it and while I agree with you at times, there are also times you just come off as doing it because it is your MO. It is fine to doubt, but to doubt everything does get monotonous. I believe some, doubt others. But, I may have more times to research before I make my decision.



Nope...it shot past...you just lectured me for being "anti" without looking at why I usually come off that way...because it's warranted.

That's mainly a "news and rumors" thing...because it's mostly theoretical and/or longterm policy based here.  I only really talk on restaurants and the occasional resort or dvc thread.  It's here we can really look for new perspectives...that has to be a two way street.

So just let "newbies" decide for themselves, please?

Which means don't infer me a pessimist without reason and I won't infer you as saying that everything disney does Is great.

Because I don't think either one is true. Or fair...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Well, that will change the answer to the age old question.



You been a stranger around this town, ain't ya been, partner?


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> You been a stranger around this town, ain't ya been, partner?



Work got much busier.  We're short staffed by 9 people so I don't have as much time for The Dis.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Work got much busier.  We're short staffed by 9 people so I don't have as much time for The Dis.



Send some of that work my way so I'll have less time for the dis?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> The only thing I've heard that makes sense is with all of the Halloween parties and Christmas parties that close the parks early they wanted people to start to leave MK earlier. So move up the parade an hour and people will start to leave after that.



Good idea actually.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal is live streaming the Volcano Bay opening

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/see-live-stream-of-volcano-bays-grand.html


----------



## rteetz

*News

Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended on Saturday, May 27*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Additional Guest Relations Cast Available at Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney's Mini-Golf Courses Closed Due to Inclement Weather*


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended on Saturday, May 27*




I noticed this morning as we are heading for the long weekend. It's the second time they've changed MK hours in the past month for this day. They originally extended opening from 9am to 8am (cramping our sleep style! We fly in Friday night.)

I guess they are expecting big MK crowds!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is live streaming the Volcano Bay opening
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/see-live-stream-of-volcano-bays-grand.html



This way they can control camera angles to not show all the areas that didn't get finished


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> I noticed this morning as we are heading for the long weekend. It's the second time they've changed MK hours in the past month for this day. They originally extended opening from 9am to 8am (cramping our sleep style! We fly in Friday night.)
> 
> I guess they are expecting big MK crowds!


There will be large crowds on property overall with it being Pandora opening weekend.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.



The first time we brought our girls to MK we got to our room around 1pm.  We decided to spend the $40 for an additional day and went to MK. Got there just in time for the parade to end at the entrance.  My girls thought it was awesome that "everyone" came to meet them as they walked in


----------



## rteetz

*News 

The first Dooney & Bourke MagicBand 2 is here*


----------



## rteetz

*News

One Open Edition and two On Demand Pirates MagicBands are out now*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There will be a Pandora Magicband

https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photo-look-pandora-magicband/

An Open Edition Na’vi Avatar Skin MagicBand is coming


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> The first Dooney & Bourke MagicBand 2 is here*


Uh-oh. There goes 50 bucks.
Why is there no smilie of money flying out of my wallet?


----------



## cmash95

STLstone said:


> This is interesting, even beyond this President. With the way society is polarized these days, it's very likely the next President could be just as controversial, and the next after that.
> 
> Could the attraction itself turn into a lightning rod or a constant protest location?


its really simple folks. there is no controversy or conspiracy. The President has been unwilling or too busy to sit for half and hour and read a scripted speech for an attraction and the question is now. do we wait and extend the refurb or open on schedule? sorry but these days everyone thinks the worst when it's really that simple. I know someone who works imagineering and they have been complaining about it for the last month.


----------



## cmash95

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If they use the same performers, they would need a break and then possibly change makeup. Also, they could expect people sitting rather early, so maybe get the first parade over so they can prepare the area for the 2nd parade or future nighttime parade.


probably not a night time parade as parties start in august and go through december.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

cmash95 said:


> probably not a night time parade as parties start in august and go through december.


That makes sense. I still can't believe the Halloween Parties are starting in August. I'm not even thinking about Halloween in August!


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That makes sense. I still can't believe the Halloween Parties are starting in August. I'm not even thinking about Halloween in August!


Clearly it isn't your job to suck every last dollar out of WDW guests. Oops. Sorry, meant to say "provide them with a unique and memorable seasonal experience."


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> Clearly it isn't your job to suck every last dollar out of WDW guests. Oops. Sorry, meant to say "provide them with a unique and memorable seasonal experience."


I'm not the only one that is thinking that, and I don't understand why you had to comment in that way.

I guess we will find out why the 3 p.m. parade was moved to 2 p.m. at a later date, but I keep thinking that this is probably the reason why now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Reminder: Disney's Broadway Musical, Newsies, has been released for digital download today! Now, how many times will I watch it this summer?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Reminder: Disney's Broadway Musical, Newsies, has been released for digital download today! Now, how many times will I watch it this summer?



Will it be released on dvd or bluray as well?


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> The first Dooney & Bourke MagicBand 2 is here*



Thanks!  Ordered for my wife for her birthday right ahead of our August trip! The last time these came out in regular magic band form, they sold out quickly. She loved the one I got her, and got many comments and compliments from Disney fans over the years.


----------



## osully

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Will it be released on dvd or bluray as well?


probably a few weeks after as is the trend now.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be a Pandora Magicband
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photo-look-pandora-magicband/
> 
> *An Open Edition Na’vi Avatar Skin MagicBand is coming*


*
*
Hmmm... sounds a bit strange...Makes it seem that the Navi are being farmed for their skins?  Maybe I could get a cool jacket---


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting in August the 3:00PM parade is moving to 2:00PM at Magic Kingdom.



That's the last straw! How will anyone be able to ask when the 3 PM parade is? It's chaos! CHAOS!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> The first Dooney & Bourke MagicBand 2 is here*



Honestly I am shocked it took them this long to have one - feels like they are just a way to print money


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Will it be released on dvd or bluray as well?


Nothing has been announced on a DVD/Bluray release. I will let you know if they decide to release that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be a Pandora Magicband
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/05/photo-look-pandora-magicband/
> 
> An Open Edition Na’vi Avatar Skin MagicBand is coming



any word on if there is any interaction with the land from the bands?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Uh-oh. There goes 50 bucks.
> Why is there no smilie of money flying out of my wallet?



well, there is always this:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That makes sense. I still can't believe the Halloween Parties are starting in August. I'm not even thinking about Halloween in August!



I am right there with you ... my kids don't start school until after Labor Day so kinda hard for me to be in the Halloween Mood when they are still on summer vacation


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Clearly it isn't your job to suck every last dollar out of WDW guests. Oops. Sorry, meant to say "provide them with a unique and memorable seasonal experience."



don't forget "responding to guest demand"


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Which means don't infer me a pessimist without reason .



Oh, I have about a million reasons in print.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> That's the last straw! How will anyone be able to ask when the 3 PM parade is? It's chaos! CHAOS!!!



Here you go. I'll help you out. "What time is the 2 PM Parade?"


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> The only thing I've heard that makes sense is with all of the Halloween parties and Christmas parties that close the parks early they wanted people to start to leave MK earlier. So move up the parade an hour and people will start to leave after that.



Yes, but people not going to the party can still enter MK up until 7PM and everyone without a party ticket can stay until 8PM before being swept out so moving the parade an hour doesn't really seem like it would have that big an effect. Yes, party goers can start entering at 4PM on the party ticket so maybe its to clear out a little of that post-parade leaving traffic, but with the security changes it seems like there would be less concern of a backup of people waiting to get in at 4PM with people leaving after the parade is done with all the extra room by the entrance. It just seems like there has to be some other reason to make the change...


----------



## dlavender

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I have about a million reasons in print.



I don't think his mantra of demanding more while paying more is necessarily pessimistic........

It's the other side of the coin from "anything WDW gives to us is undeserved by us" mantra..........


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I have about a million reasons in print.



No...you really don't...because it's perspective...

Mine is "harsh"...but hits the target far more than the powers that be tend to recognize


----------



## SureAsLiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any word on if there is any interaction with the land from the bands?



Open edition bands traditionally do not have special lights/sounds. That's always been restricted to Limited Edition.
If a limited edition band isn't released, I will probably end up with this one though, so I'll keep an eye out for anything special



Indybill said:


> Yes, but people not going to the party can still enter MK up until 7PM and everyone without a party ticket can stay until 8PM before being swept out so moving the parade an hour doesn't really seem like it would have that big an effect. *Yes, party goers can start entering at 4PM on the party ticket so maybe its to clear out a little of that post-parade leaving traffic*, but with the security changes it seems like there would be less concern of a backup of people waiting to get in at 4PM with people leaving after the parade is done with all the extra room by the entrance. It just seems like there has to be some other reason to make the change...



The bolded is the reason for the change.
Traffic flow in Town Square is awful after the parade on any given day, and trying to let party crowds in at the same time makes it worse.
Having the parade crowd exit an hour earlier gives the area time to clear so that traffic can more easily flow in


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any word on if there is any interaction with the land from the bands?


Nothing that I've heard of yet.


----------



## Tigger's ally

[QUOTE="dlavender, post: 57634425, member: 55310]........

It's the other side of the coin from "anything WDW gives to us is undeserved by us" mantra..........[/QUOTE]

Bingo.  It is the other side of the coin.  People often talk about those that as  you say "anything WDW gives to us is undeserved by us" but there are also those "anything that WDW gives to us is not deserving".   There are two extremes taken.  But, in the end the two extremes are neither one correct.  Some things are good.  Some things are not so much.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Mine is "harsh"...but hits the target far more than the powers that be tend to recognize



And I comment positively when they do.  However, if you do come in "harsh" as you put it on most things, then I would think you would expect to take some flak.  It's all good.  You can lump me into the WDW does nothing wrong crowd if waiting to judge things for myself doesn't make me question things before I actually experience them.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Is there a thread where people are posting rumors/news/ideas about what will go into the Cirque location after it closes? Or has that ship sailed?


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Is there a thread where people are posting rumors/news/ideas about what will go into the Cirque location after it closes? Or has that ship sailed?


There was. As of right now we don't know for sure what will happen. Rumors say they will set up a temporary show in the parking lot while they renovate the current theater for a new show.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sandra Pedicini theme parks writer for the Orlando Sentinel is leaving the sentinel for a new role come this Friday.


----------



## saskdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm not the only one that is thinking that, and I don't understand why you had to comment in that way.
> 
> I guess we will find out why the 3 p.m. parade was moved to 2 p.m. at a later date, but I keep thinking that this is probably the reason why now.



I read the comment as an attempt at humor, not a shot at you.


----------



## jknezek

saskdw said:


> I read the comment as an attempt at humor, not a shot at you.


You got it. Guess it wasn't funny...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> You got it. Guess it wasn't funny...


Sorry. It was really late when I read your comment, and my brain doesn't think of things being sarcastic or not the later it gets.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars 40th anniversary merchandise 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disney-store-releasing-special-star-wars-40th-merchandise/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sandra Pedicini theme parks writer for the Orlando Sentinel is leaving the sentinel for a new role come this Friday.



Well, the DIS did post about looking for an additional producer to replace Oliver .....


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the DIS did post about looking for an additional producer to replace Oliver .....


Lol, Sandra will be working for AAA


----------



## Sweettears

circus4u said:


> Dang, now what am I going to do with my "What Time is the 3 O'clock Parade" T-shirt?


It makes it a more relevant question.


----------



## a4matte

A user named NeverlandAngel on Reddit posted that they were given free Limited Edition pins at Wilderness Lodge because of construction.

Edit : apparently they've been out for a while and someone else mentioned they're not limited edition -_-


----------



## BigRed98

a4matte said:


> A user named NeverlandAngel on Reddit posted that they were given free Limited Edition pins at Wilderness Lodge because of construction.


I got those also when I stayed this past holiday season.


----------



## rteetz

Pandora walls are down


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Music Emporium plans for D23

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-music-emporium-shares-their-d23-expo-plans/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet the collector from GOTG Mission Breakout.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/

I am confused by the video. This random guy is the collector?


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet the collector from GOTG Mission Breakout.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/
> 
> I am confused by the video. This random guy is the collector?



Benicio del Toro?  He's a pretty well-known actor.  As the article says, he plays The Collector in both the movie and the attraction.


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet the collector from GOTG Mission Breakout.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/
> 
> I am confused by the video. This random guy is the collector?



I don't think of Benicio del Toro as a "random" guy!


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> I don't think of Benicio del Toro as a "random" guy!


I've honestly never heard of him. It threw me of food too when he was wearing a Cleveland Cavaliers hat too.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet the collector from GOTG Mission Breakout.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/
> 
> I am confused by the video. This random guy is the collector?



He's been an actor for 30 years.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Pandora walls are down



Most exciting thing to happen at WDW in a long time!!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I've honestly never heard of him. It threw me of food too when he was wearing a Cleveland Cavaliers hat too.




It's not just you. Wait for it.


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet the collector from GOTG Mission Breakout.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-disney-california-adventure-park-may-27/
> 
> I am confused by the video. This random guy is the collector?


Yes, he's also won a academy award for Traffic, His best known films are probably The Usual Suspects, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Sicario and Guardians.


----------



## jade1

Clockwork said:


> Yes, he's also won a academy award for Traffic, His best known films are probably The Usual Suspects, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Sicario and Guardians.



The next Star Wars as well-but prob not a huge part.


----------



## rteetz

Clockwork said:


> Yes, he's also won a academy award for Traffic, His best known films are probably The Usual Suspects, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Sicario and Guardians.


Well I haven't seen any of them except Guardians so I guess that's why I don't know him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well I haven't seen any of them except Guardians so I guess that's why I don't know him.



here's a link to some information on the character - real name is Taneleer Tivan.  He was also seen at the end of Thor: The Dark World as they deliver one of the infinity stones to him for safe keeping (not realizing he is seeking them out)

http://marvelcinematicuniverse.wikia.com/wiki/Taneleer_Tivan


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast Member standing outside of Hall of Presidents told Blog Mickey that it will open sometime in September.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Cast Member standing outside of Hall of Presidents told Blog Mickey that it will open sometime in September.


Was looking forward to seeing the HoP in July when we go. Crazy that it's taking this long to get it set back up!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
From Dewayne Bevil (Orlando Sentinel Theme Parks reporter) at Universal Media event

Two new Cabana Bay towers are 400 rooms, half have Volcano Bay views, 40 2-Bedroom suites. 

Aventura opens next summer brining on property room count to 6200. 

All Cabana bay guests will have access to dedicated Volcano Bay entrance.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars 40th anniversary merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disney-store-releasing-special-star-wars-40th-merchandise/



Would love to have this!  Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia resin statuette.


----------



## FoxC63

a4matte said:


> A user named NeverlandAngel on Reddit posted that they were given free Limited Edition pins at Wilderness Lodge because of construction.
> 
> Edit : apparently they've been out for a while and someone else mentioned they're not limited edition -_-



Also they are smaller in size compared to the ones released much earlier.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Inside the new 2-Bedroom units at Cabana Bay from Inside the Magic


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> I've honestly never heard of him. It threw me of food too when he was wearing a Cleveland Cavaliers hat too.



GO CAVS! Sorry, my Cleveland nature is coming out.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> And I comment positively when they do.  However, if you do come in "harsh" as you put it on most things, then I would think you would expect to take some flak.  It's all good.  You can lump me into the WDW does nothing wrong crowd if waiting to judge things for myself doesn't make me question things before I actually experience them.



I expect flak...or at least can understand...

Cutesy dismissal is a bit silly though...it's low rent


----------



## soniam

Indybill said:


> I don't think of Benicio del Toro as a "random" guy!



I wish he would randomly show up at my house


----------



## skier_pete

Clockwork said:


> Yes, he's also won a academy award for Traffic, His best known films are probably The Usual Suspects, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Sicario and Guardians.



And holy crap if you have not seen Sicario run out and rent it. It is SOOO good, and Del Toro is fantastic in it. Harrowing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The live stream for tomorrow has changed times. 8:10AM EST

#DisneyParksLIVE Will Stream Pandora – The World of Avatar Dedication Live May 24 at 8:10 a.m. ET


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay already looking at expansion?

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/volcano-bay-show-expansion/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jade1

********** said:


> And holy crap if you have not seen Sicario run out and rent it. It is SOOO good, and Del Toro is fantastic in it. Harrowing.



Agreed, one quite ruthless scene, payback but ruthless.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> From Dewayne Bevil (Orlando Sentinel Theme Parks reporter) at Universal Media event
> 
> Two new Cabana Bay towers are 400 rooms, half have Volcano Bay views, 40 2-Bedroom suites.
> 
> Aventura opens next summer brining on property room count to 6200.
> 
> All Cabana bay guests will have access to dedicated Volcano Bay entrance.


Sounds like the start of UVC......


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay already looking at expansion?
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/volcano-bay-show-expansion/



I'd guess the five-acres were already planned and they decided not to go through with it to meet the opening date.  Once it opens, they can start to build what should have been done before opening and call it an expansion.


----------



## piglet1979

merry_nbright said:


> GO CAVS! Sorry, my Cleveland nature is coming out.



That was my first thought too!


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I'd guess the five-acres were already planned and they decided not to go through with it to meet the opening date.  Once it opens, they can start to build what should have been done before opening and call it an expansion.


Even with that not everything will be open for opening day.


----------



## eXo

I made a post about an article I saw yesterday and I come today to see if anyone had any info for me and I don't see it anymore. Did you delete it Ryan?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited edition ACE Magicband. 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> I made a post about an article I saw yesterday and I come today to see if anyone had any info for me and I don't see it anymore. Did you delete it Ryan?


It was from a satirical site. It's "fake news". Didn't want anyone believing it as truth.


----------



## eXo

I had never heard of the website before. It was served up to me in my google news feed. My BS detector went wild, but I couldn't figure out what their angle was.

edit: I just went an re-looked the article up. They have changed the content wording since I first read it. It is obviously satire right now. When I first saw, not so much.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The live stream for tomorrow has changed times. 8:10AM EST
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE Will Stream Pandora – The World of Avatar Dedication Live May 24 at 8:10 a.m. ET



Any clue how long this dedication ceremony will be? I'm usually driving to work at 8:10, but I'd like to see it.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay already looking at expansion?
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/volcano-bay-show-expansion/



Really liking how this water park is looking.  This may require a future visit.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited edition ACE Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/



ALSO REQUIRE THIS IN MY LIFE


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited edition ACE Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/



Ordered!

Won't be here for this weekend's quick trip, but now I'll have a special new band for my August trip in this one, and my wife will have her Dooney!


----------



## jlundeen

Jetku said:


> Ordered!
> 
> Won't be here for this weekend's quick trip, but now I'll have a special new band for my August trip in this one, and my wife will have her Dooney!



last time I ordered limited edition MBs, it took almost two months for them to arrive...hope yours arrive in time for your trip!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


>



Two bedrooms but no sign of a kitchen?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Tigger's ally said:


> Two bedrooms but no sign of a kitchen?








Kitchenette seen here.


----------



## jlundeen

MommyinHonduras said:


> Kitchenette seen here.


Boy, maybe it's just me, but that would not be my first choice for a comfortable cozy room theme.  Seems like a Contemporary knock-off.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Even with that not everything will be open for opening day.



Any specifics yet on what will not be open?

I don't have time to watch any of the streaming stuff today, but I did see some outside media photos starting to pop up on Twitter. It looks way cool.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Any specifics yet on what will not be open?
> 
> I don't have time to watch any of the streaming stuff today, but I did see some outside media photos starting to pop up on Twitter. It looks way cool.


No I don't have specifics.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flight of Passage test seat has been installed.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

My employer blocked all kinds of streaming media at work  really wanted to watch the live Volcano Bay stream.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Passage test seat has been installed.



DIS posted picture on twitter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Limited edition ACE Magicband.
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ening-day-limited-edition-magicband-released/



Can you order through the app and pick up in the parks or something?  Just don't think I would get it delivered before my trip next week


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can you order through the app and pick up in the parks or something?  Just don't think I would get it delivered before my trip next week


Yes I believe you can.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up May 2017

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-may-2017/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up May 2017
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-may-2017/


The tidbit about possible AK expansion would be interesting. I'll obviously believe it when I see it, but the more additions to the park the better (coming from someone who has started enjoying it more pre-Pandora)


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up May 2017
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-may-2017/


ok but WHY should the Ratatouille ride take as long a new land? I feel like that's really long for one new attraction


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> ok but WHY should the Ratatouille ride take as long a new land? I feel like that's really long for one new attraction



It could be a function of when it actually gets started. Sure from now it looks long, but if they don't start working on it until the middle or end of next year, it's a normal slow Disney build.


----------



## Phicinfan

jknezek said:


> It could be a function of when it actually gets started. Sure from now it looks long, but if they don't start working on it until the middle or end of next year, it's a normal slow Disney build.


I think above is correct, add in it isn't easy to work around existing structure and do all the work they would need to do, so that too may add some time


----------



## MissGina5

Phicinfan said:


> I think above is correct, add in it isn't easy to work around existing structure and do all the work they would need to do, so that too may add some time


oh fiiine but I WONT BE HAPPY ABOUT THE WAIT


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> I'd guess the five-acres were already planned and they decided not to go through with it to meet the opening date.  Once it opens, they can start to build what should have been done before opening and call it an expansion.



Right... more of a phase 2...handled properly...I might add.

Still waiting for Hyperion wharf


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> oh fiiine but I WONT BE HAPPY ABOUT THE WAIT


The other likely possibility is the gondola, according to the maps people have come up with based on the permits, will pass close to the backside of France. I'm assuming Disney wants to finish the gondola construction, in that area, before beginning on Ratatouille. So it could be an order of operations delay. Or work could be scheduled to coincide where practical, so that construction equipment is back there all at once. But with 2 projects in the same area, timing comes in to play one way or another.


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> The other likely possibility is the gondola, according to the maps people have come up with based on the permits, will pass close to the backside of France. I'm assuming Disney wants to finish the gondola construction, in that area, before beginning on Ratatouille. So it could be an order of operations delay. Or work could be scheduled to coincide where practical, so that construction equipment is back there all at once. But with 2 projects in the same area, timing comes in to play one way or another.



oh Fine I guess that's reasonable. I just really want Epcot updates fast!


----------



## Pascal3

I got the same ones last August, surprised they are still under construction. 

EDIT: I was referring to the construction pins, I don't understand why the quote did not go through.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MommyinHonduras said:


> Kitchenette seen here.



Kitchenette looks adequate for a studio, but a 2 bedroom suite?  Not so much.  I do like the two bathrooms and one of them is even a split bathroom to help get everyone ready.  To me this seems comparable to the suites at the all stars and AoA to an extent.  Hope that is how they are pricing them.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

That Mickey attraction at CMT is supposed to be trackless right?


----------



## wareagle57

Considering the amount of new rides and attractions we are getting in the coming years, I actually don't consider any of these timelines to be unreasonably long. For those of us who haven't experienced Pandora yet, between now and the end of 2019 (2 and a half years), we will get to experience 3 new themed lands and 10 new rides/attractions. I'm not counting net new attractions, simply new experiences. I can't remember ever getting that many new rides at once. MAYBE a 2.5 year window around when AK opened?

MK - Stitch Replacement
EP - Rat and something in the UK
HS - 2 Star Wars Rides, 2 Toy Story Rides, Mickey Ride
AK - 2 Pandora rides

Also possible in that time frame, Ellen replacement, another new attraction in Tomorrowland, and I would bet at least one more new ride in each park by the 50th. That's 16 rides in 4 years. And most of the ones we know about so far should be open in the next 2.


----------



## jknezek

Delano Fiedler said:


> That Mickey attraction at CMT is supposed to be trackless right?


The rumor is for a trackless ride, yes.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> That Mickey attraction at CMT is supposed to be trackless right?


Yes.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> Considering the amount of new rides and attractions we are getting in the coming years, I actually don't consider any of these timelines to be unreasonably long. For those of us who haven't experienced Pandora yet, between now and the end of 2019 (2 and a half years), we will get to experience 3 new themed lands and 10 new rides/attractions. I'm not counting net new attractions, simply new experiences. I can't remember ever getting that many new rides at once. MAYBE a 2.5 year window around when AK opened?
> 
> MK - Stitch Replacement
> EP - Rat and something in the UK
> HS - *2 Star Wars Rides, 2 Toy Story Rides*, Mickey Ride
> AK - *2 Pandora rides*
> 
> Also possible in that time frame, Ellen replacement, another new attraction in Tomorrowland, and I would bet at least one more new ride in each park by the 50th. That's 16 rides in 4 years. And most of the ones we know about so far should be open in the next 2.



Keep in mind that only the ones in bold are confirmed. That's still pretty good though. And with permits filed for changes around UoE, I'd say that is more "in progress" than Rat, UK or especially the Stitch replacement, which seems to be languishing. I hope all of them get done, but it is important to remember that rumors are only that, and there have been many, many rumors that never panned out. With the MK and EPCOT anniversaries coming up, I'm thinking we have a better shot than normal of converting rumors to reality. With HS going through a rebrand, I'm thinking TGMR rebuild makes sense. We will see.

Anyone know the hit rate on the rumors board over the years?


----------



## crazy4wdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Still waiting for Hyperion wharf



It's coming along with Fire Mountain, Dick Tracy Crime Stoppers, Switzerland pavilion, Equatorial Africa, the Persian Resort, and a new monorail system.


----------



## MissGina5

wareagle57 said:


> Considering the amount of new rides and attractions we are getting in the coming years, I actually don't consider any of these timelines to be unreasonably long. For those of us who haven't experienced Pandora yet, between now and the end of 2019 (2 and a half years), we will get to experience 3 new themed lands and 10 new rides/attractions. I'm not counting net new attractions, simply new experiences. I can't remember ever getting that many new rides at once. MAYBE a 2.5 year window around when AK opened?
> 
> MK - Stitch Replacement
> EP - Rat and something in the UK
> HS - 2 Star Wars Rides, 2 Toy Story Rides, Mickey Ride
> AK - 2 Pandora rides
> 
> Also possible in that time frame, Ellen replacement, another new attraction in Tomorrowland, and I would bet at least one more new ride in each park by the 50th. That's 16 rides in 4 years. And most of the ones we know about so far should be open in the next 2.



And I do appreciate it, mine more comes down to the fact that within the next few years I might not be able to go as often as I do now and I just want to get as much new stuff as possible, specifically in Epcot, before that. So its def a selfish reason but this is also the pace they should have been at before.


----------



## MissGina5

crazy4wdw said:


> It's coming along with Fire Mountain, Dick Tracy Crime Stoppers, Switzerland pavilion, Equatorial Africa, the Persian Resort, and a new monorail system.



And Greece apparently (harumph)


----------



## mom2rtk

MissGina5 said:


> And I do appreciate it, mine more comes down to the fact that within the next few years I might not be able to go as often as I do now and I just want to get as much new stuff as possible, specifically in Epcot, before that. So its def a selfish reason but this is also the pace they should have been at before.


It's the price we pay for Disney not keeping the pipeline full all these years.


----------



## jlundeen

MissGina5 said:


> And Greece apparently (harumph)


Don't forget Spain...oh, and Russia...(or I at that time it was the USSR)...and others that I forget now...


----------



## closetmickey

MissGina5 said:


> oh Fine I guess that's reasonable. I just really want Epcot updates fast!


Me too! And I really want to visit WDW before the craziness of Stars Wars, and I would like this to be open for our trip!


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> Don't forget Spain...oh, and Russia...(or I at that time it was the USSR)...and others that I forget now...


Spain (alongside Brazil) supposedly is on the table for this upcoming Epcot spruce. Greece or Egypt are still my preferred choices though.


----------



## danikoski

Pascal3 said:


> I got the same ones last August, surprised they are still under construction.
> 
> EDIT: I was referring to the construction pins, I don't understand why the quote did not go through.



They will supposedly be pretty much done in July.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

jknezek said:


> The other likely possibility is the gondola, according to the maps people have come up with based on the permits, will pass close to the backside of France. I'm assuming Disney wants to finish the gondola construction, in that area, before beginning on Ratatouille. So it could be an order of operations delay. Or work could be scheduled to coincide where practical, so that construction equipment is back there all at once. But with 2 projects in the same area, timing comes in to play one way or another.


If projections place the gondolas behind France, I can imagine that the World Gateway entrance would need to be significantly beefed up. I also read that the gondolas would most likely include a stop at Pop Century which might explain the updates in progress at that resort.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> It's coming along with Fire Mountain, Dick Tracy Crime Stoppers, Switzerland pavilion, Equatorial Africa, the Persian Resort, and a new monorail system.



I hear reputable insiders (cast members who still live with mom)...are hearing that Brazil is a "definite go"


----------



## soniam

lockedoutlogic said:


> I hear reputable insiders (cast members who still live with mom)...are hearing that Brazil is a "definite go"



Bus drivers, huh


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

Delano Fiedler said:


> That Mickey attraction at CMT is supposed to be trackless right?



CMT? I'm drawing a blank


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

NawlinsGuy80 said:


> CMT? I'm drawing a blank


I am assuming that is a typo for GMR, Great Movie Ride.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## ej119

*TV News*

The next edition of "Treasures from the Disney Vault" on Turner Classic Movies (TCM) has been announced for next Friday, June 2 (pretty short notice this time).

The theme seems to be Hayley Mills and horses.

8:00pm ET - Summer Magic (1963)
10:00pm ET - Pollyanna (1960)
12:30 am ET - Mickey's Polo Team (1936) (Inspired by Walt's love of polo)
12:45am ET - The Horse with the Flying Tail (1961) (Academy Award winner for Best Documentary)
1:45am ET - The Tattooed Police Horse (1964)
2:45am ET - Hacksaw (1971)
4:30am ET - The Horse Without a Head (1963)


----------



## rteetz

*News

"Dine with an Animal Care Specialist" Start Time Changing*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Animal Kingdom Guidemaps Available Beginning May 27


----------



## rteetz

*News

SeaWorld Orlando Returns Rescued Sea Turtle to the Ocean*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I am assuming that is a typo for GMR, Great Movie Ride.


chinese movie theater?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


>


It looks magical in the video...beautiful!!!  I can only imagine it with hundreds of other folks, and wonder how much you can actually see.  Not being critical, just not so sure the preview is a realistic with only 3 or 4 people wandering through.  Like the commercials with only one family standing in front of the castle getting that picture of a lifetime...

Looking forward to seeing this, though!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lots of good "news"...
Both additions in Orlando look very well done.


----------



## skier_pete

Volcano Bay looks very cool, but it continues to look spectacularly like a water park, NOT a third theme park. (Though it seems they've maybe backed off on that sales pitch.) The two thing I noticed - the body slides with the "drop" out of the end - my wife and daughter would hate those and never ride. Second thing, the Tapu Tapu looks very large - much larger than a MB. I wonder how many people are going to be annoyed about having to wear those around a water park. (Especially since many people are interested in getting an even tan at a water park.)

I am interested in checking it out someday, just not sure when that will be. I love water parks, but my family (DD and DW) is won't ride most water slides at BB and TL, so I don't see me rushing to spend $250 to go there.

Avatar land from what little I watched looks very cool. I've been thinking about the "ride seat" problem. It always comes down to the bigger the thrill ride, the more restrictive the ride will be. Engineering wise it's hard to design a fast motion device that will work for both a 4' 8" 95 lb kid and a 6'5" 500 lb adult. I imagine they endeavor to make the ride have as wide a range as possible.


----------



## JaxDad

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lots of good "news"...
> Both additions in Orlando look very well done.



I agree. It's been an exciting couple days. I enjoyed following it as much as I could, but glad I wasn't there! I'll wait and enjoy later...

I'm really looking forward to going to Volcano Bay! I went through some of the Media Day tweets and pictures, and the rides look awesome, and the food and adult beverages great as well.  The only bad thing is how much money I'll end up spending! Based on what I have seen it should be worth it to me, at least for one big day with the kids.

I never understood the whole issue with it being a theme park or a third gate or not. Who cares. It's another attraction, and time will tell what kind of market it bears. It is definitely pricey, so they will have to deliver the goods...


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


>


So it's just blacklight? Eh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I still maintain it is a water park not a true third gate ... that said, it looks like a dang cool water park and I gotta give them credit for getting so much open on time.

Definitely interested to hear how the tapu tapu is working out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Of course the DIS is the team that featured the adult beverages the most 

I do have to say, and I am probably partial, but their production values are just a lot higher than what I see in the other videos.  especially how they pan and zoom around is so much smoother and professional feeling than some of the other


----------



## luisov

Lots of news these days. Here's a look at Guardians of the Galaxy Mission: BREAKOUT! queue and ride POV, as well as a guided tour by Joe Rohde himself:


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> So it's just blacklight? Eh.


The walkways are yes.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Parks to Commit up to $1 Million for Animal Habitat Restoration to Celebrate the Opening of Pandora – The World of Avatar*


----------



## rteetz

*News

We’re Celebrating National Wine Day With First Look at Interior of Wine Bar George at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PI Update: Construction Views*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay is officially open!

http://blog.universalorlando.com/extras/volcano-bay-live-webcast/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO - First look at 'The Music of Pixar Live! - A Symphony of Characters'


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is gearing up for long lines to enter Pandora 

https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO - First look at 'The Music of Pixar Live! - A Symphony of Characters'



Looks like it will be a lot of fun   Does anyone know if you can eat food in the arena?


----------



## danikoski

luisov said:


> Lots of news these days. Here's a look at Guardians of the Galaxy Mission: BREAKOUT! queue and ride POV, as well as a guided tour by Joe Rohde himself:



The ride doesn't look horrible...not sure how long I'd wait in line for it, but if the wait wasn't too bad, I might ride it. Although I'm not a fan of drop rides like ToT... rollercoasters, no problem, but dead drops are just not my thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Lands opening date will be announced at D23.


----------



## umichigan10

luisov said:


> Lots of news these days. Here's a look at Guardians of the Galaxy Mission: BREAKOUT! queue and ride POV, as well as a guided tour by Joe Rohde himself:


The queue looks cool. The ride....eh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is gearing up for long lines to enter Pandora
> 
> https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641



Is the concern really just for opening day or for a while?

Just getting a little worried for next week as I am only arriving to AK mid-day and could there be issues getting in to the Pandora area?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is the concern really just for opening day or for a while?
> 
> Just getting a little worried for next week as I am only arriving to AK mid-day and could there be issues getting in to the Pandora area?


Not sure. I'm not that concerned but I am gearing up for major crowds.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still maintain it is a water park not a true third gate ... that said, it looks like a dang cool water park and I gotta give them credit for getting so much open on time.
> 
> Definitely interested to hear how the tapu tapu is working out



It was always gonna be a water park...but it limits the market if they market it at such.  The friends down in LBV lie their cans off on new developments...like NFL and springs...and nobody seems to think much of that.  It's just sales tactics 

I think the "3rd park" is coming across the road pretty soon...there's really no reason for them to stop now...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Not sure. I'm not that concerned but I am gearing up for major crowds.



Gearing up?

Are you there?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Gearing up?
> 
> Are you there?


I will be in less than a week.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Not sure. I'm not that concerned but I am gearing up for major crowds.


The silver lining to the crowds all in Pandora, is the fact that the rest of the park will be pretty much empty!  This happened to us during our Dec. 2012 trip - it was about a week after the New Fantasyland opened, and we were able to practically walk on every other ride in MK...we walked through NFL, but really didn't get why everyone was so excited (7 Dwarfs wasn't open then).  It was great while it lasted!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I will be in less than a week.



Hmmm...how much the Dis paying these days?


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> - the body slides with the "drop" out of the end - my wife and daughter would hate those and never ride. .



Actually like those-can't wait to try.

Then again I would prefer these, so not the target audience I guess. Nice day for a neck injury, but still looks fun.


----------



## FoxC63

I love this thread  I get to sip on my freshly brewed java while enjoying a good read!  Thanks @rteetz  and those who contribute


----------



## mikepizzo

FoxC63 said:


> I love this thread  I get to sip on my freshly brewed java while enjoying a good read!  Thanks @rteetz  and those who contribute



If you've enjoyed any of my posts at any time, please feel free to contribute to the "mikepizzo Disney Fairytale Wedding Fund" by mailing me $100 bills. 

"But mikepizzo...what do _*I*_ get from sending you my money?" you may be asking yourself?  Don't worry!  There are different perks depending on your contribution level:

$250 = A heartfelt, handwritten Thank You card (with Disney stickers!)

$500 = The nightly chocolates we will received on our Disney Cruise honeymoon!

$1,000 = A piece of wedding cake, from the actual wedding!

$5,000 = A mention in my groom's speech!

$10,000 = A shout out in my vows!


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## Delano Fiedler

danikoski said:


> The ride doesn't look horrible...not sure how long I'd wait in line for it, but if the wait wasn't too bad, I might ride it. Although I'm not a fan of drop rides like ToT... rollercoasters, no problem, but dead drops are just not my thing.


Thats funny because its exactly how I feel. I've ride absurd rollercoasters like the intimidator 305 and I love them but dead drops just make me feel weird.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Volcano Bay looks very cool, but it continues to look spectacularly like a water park, NOT a third theme park. (Though it seems they've maybe backed off on that sales pitch.) The two thing I noticed - the body slides with the "drop" out of the end - my wife and daughter would hate those and never ride. Second thing, the Tapu Tapu looks very large - much larger than a MB. I wonder how many people are going to be annoyed about having to wear those around a water park. (Especially since many people are interested in getting an even tan at a water park.)
> 
> I am interested in checking it out someday, just not sure when that will be. I love water parks, but my family (DD and DW) is won't ride most water slides at BB and TL, so I don't see me rushing to spend $250 to go there.
> 
> Avatar land from what little I watched looks very cool. I've been thinking about the "ride seat" problem. It always comes down to the bigger the thrill ride, the more restrictive the ride will be. Engineering wise it's hard to design a fast motion device that will work for both a 4' 8" 95 lb kid and a 6'5" 500 lb adult. I imagine they endeavor to make the ride have as wide a range as possible.



...I'm still trying to process what "thrill ride", "500 lb adult"...coupled with 8 miles of park path and 97 degrees in Orlando looks...

Oh wait, I've seen in too many times for health


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Actually like those-can't wait to try.
> 
> Then again I would prefer these, so not the target audience I guess. Nice day for a neck injury, but still looks fun.



After seeing this...I'm super interested...
...next maybe I'll hit the play button on the video


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hmmm...how much the Dis paying these days?


Lol, I don't get paid for this.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> If you've enjoyed any of my posts at any time, please feel free to contribute to the "mikepizzo Disney Fairytale Wedding Fund" by mailing me $100 bills.
> 
> "But mikepizzo...what do _*I*_ get from sending you my money?" you may be asking yourself?  Don't worry!  There are different perks depending on your contribution level:
> 
> $250 = A heartfelt, handwritten Thank You card (with Disney stickers!)
> 
> $500 = The nightly chocolates we will received on our Disney Cruise honeymoon!
> 
> $1,000 = A piece of wedding cake, from the actual wedding!
> 
> $5,000 = A mention in my groom's speech!
> 
> $10,000 = A shout out in my vows!


Or you can contribute to my college fund


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Or you can contribute to my college fund



Pfft...you got loans to cover that


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> After seeing this...I'm super interested...
> ...next maybe I'll hit the play button on the video



HaHa, yea guess it's a little over the top in that regard sorry. Concentrate on the slides.


----------



## wareagle57

jlundeen said:


> The silver lining to the crowds all in Pandora, is the fact that the rest of the park will be pretty much empty!  This happened to us during our Dec. 2012 trip - it was about a week after the New Fantasyland opened, and we were able to practically walk on every other ride in MK...we walked through NFL, but really didn't get why everyone was so excited (7 Dwarfs wasn't open then).  It was great while it lasted!



I really hope this holds true. With DAK previously being a half day park to most people, I am afraid this will actually add to the crowds in the rest of the park. I'm sure Pandora will be crazy. But I would think most people will spend 2-3 hours there and then head to the rest of the park. What I'm hoping is it takes crowds away from the other 3 parks, especially at night.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Or you can contribute to my college fund



Hmmm...

Overpriced Disney wedding or midwestern overpriced college...tough call...

(I've had both...at a fraction of current costs and they were STILL overpriced...so I respectfully decline)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## lockedoutlogic

lockedoutlogic said:


> After seeing this...I'm super interested...
> ...next maybe I'll hit the play button on the video



I'm proud to be American...

...looks like America is GREAT again...

...ok, I'll stop.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is gearing up for long lines to enter Pandora
> 
> https://twitter.com/alandalinka/status/867758413027184641


someone show me in a screenshot please


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I will be in less than a week.


ME TOO!!


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Overpriced Disney wedding or midwestern overpriced college...tough call...
> 
> (I've had both...at a fraction of current costs and they were STILL overpriced...so I respectfully decline)



You don't know what you're missing man.  At the very least, I write really nice "thank you" cards.  At the very most, you can make _this_ happen:

"I, mikepizzo, vow to love my bride unconditionally, through sickness and in health, and to scrutinize our love for Disney at a level that would make lockedoutlogic weep tears of joy."

I'll be waiting near my mailbox.

Ok sorry, I'll stop being funny now.  Back to the News and Rumors.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

*Apologies for how much space it takes up on the thread*



Madonna3 said:


> someone show me in a screenshot please


Hope this helps:


----------



## Madonna3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *Apologies for how much space it takes up on the thread*
> 
> Hope this helps:
> 
> View attachment 239682
> 
> View attachment 239683
> 
> View attachment 239684



Thanks!!! That's great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> someone show me in a screenshot please


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> You don't know what you're missing man.  At the very least, I write really nice "thank you" cards.  At the very most, you can make _this_ happen:
> 
> "I, mikepizzo, vow to love my bride unconditionally, through sickness and in health, and to scrutinize our love for Disney at a level that would make lockedoutlogic weep tears of joy."
> 
> I'll be waiting near my mailbox.
> 
> Ok sorry, I'll stop being funny now.  Back to the News and Rumors.



Ok...I'm in for $10


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Madonna3 said:


> ME TOO!!



Wow...you're gonna make the 18 hour flight?


----------



## Madonna3

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wow...you're gonna make the 18 hour flight?



Yes. It's going to be an intensive trip.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Actually like those-can't wait to try.
> 
> Then again I would prefer these, so not the target audience I guess. Nice day for a neck injury, but still looks fun.



Yeah - I notice no one over 20 is on those slides.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 239688



Where is this exactly? Is this anticipated to be for people waiting to be allowed in due to capacity issues? I know both HP lands had capacity issues when they first opened and for a little while but I wasn't expecting it for Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Where is this exactly? Is this anticipated to be for people waiting to be allowed in due to capacity issues? I know both HP lands had capacity issues when they first opened and for a little while but I wasn't expecting it for Pandora.


This is in the entry way to Pandora by Tiffins.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Where is this exactly? Is this anticipated to be for people waiting to be allowed in due to capacity issues? I know both HP lands had capacity issues when they first opened and for a little while but I wasn't expecting it for Pandora.



so that is in the path that goes by Tiffins - so from the middle of Discovery Island, heading into Pandora

Not clear if this is just for opening day (when they are expecting/there are rumors of people camping out to get in) or for a while for people to wait if capacity issues in the land

it might just be fore getting in on Opening Day


----------



## skier_pete

I would expect capacity issues to be a problem the first few days. May even be a problem for a few weeks. Me, I can wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I would expect capacity issues to be a problem the first few days. May even be a problem for a few weeks. Me, I can wait.



I'm assuming this weekend will be crazy, especially with it being a holiday weekend.  Hopefully it calms down after that ... specifically by next Wed. the 31st as that is the day I will be there


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm assuming this weekend will be crazy, especially with it being a holiday weekend.  Hopefully it calms down after that ... specifically by next Wed. the 31st as that is the day I will be there



I would think 4-6 hour waits will be the norm for a few weeks. And people will be complaining it isn't worth the wait.


----------



## ghoulardi

Question...what if u have a fastpass for a certain time, do you need to show up a couple hours early, to get through that line?


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> I would expect capacity issues to be a problem the first few days. May even be a problem for a few weeks. Me, I can wait.


Hope it will have settled at least a bit by the end of October....


----------



## mikeamizzle

I will be interested in the reports about the late night extra magic hour crowds.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney parks blog will live stream the opening of Guardians of the galaxy Mission Breakout tonight. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ifornia-adventure-park-tonight-at-830-p-m-pt/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> I will be interested in the reports about the late night extra magic hour crowds.



I have a FP for FoP for the afternoon of the 31st but I am hoping the lines aren't too, too crazy during those extra hours that I can ride it standby as well to see the queue, etc. - but I guess we shall see


----------



## wareagle57

mikeamizzle said:


> I will be interested in the reports about the late night extra magic hour crowds.



I'm hoping with it being offered every night and it being so late, that it won't be that crowded. I know it's only one land, but I've never been in a park after midnight where it's not basically empty. It would be one thing if it was only one or two nights a week. But I think all onsite guests that want to will be able to get their Pandora on if they wish. We are going on a day there are morning EMH at 7am. I'm really curious to see how lines build on those days. I'm hoping we will be able to get both rides in before it opens to the GP at 8.


----------



## closetmickey

ghoulardi said:


> Question...what if u have a fastpass for a certain time, do you need to show up a couple hours early, to get through that line?


Interesting question....


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have a FP for FoP for the afternoon of the 31st but I am hoping the lines aren't too, too crazy during those extra hours that I can ride it standby as well to see the queue, etc. - but I guess we shall see


All of my FPs are in the afternoon on the 31st and I have late lunch at Tiffins.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First ever passholder exclusive magicband! 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/3-special-magicbands-will-released-opening-pandora-world-avatar/


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> If you've enjoyed any of my posts at any time, please feel free to contribute to the "mikepizzo Disney Fairytale Wedding Fund" by mailing me $100 bills.
> 
> "But mikepizzo...what do _*I*_ get from sending you my money?" you may be asking yourself?  Don't worry!  There are different perks depending on your contribution level:
> 
> $250 = A heartfelt, handwritten Thank You card (with Disney stickers!)
> 
> $500 = The nightly chocolates we will received on our Disney Cruise honeymoon!
> 
> $1,000 = A piece of wedding cake, from the actual wedding!
> 
> $5,000 = A mention in my groom's speech!
> 
> $10,000 = A shout out in my vows!


No cupcake?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> No cupcake?



That's SOOOOOO well done


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cruz Ramirez meet and greet is coming this summer to DHS.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I would think 4-6 hour waits will be the norm for a few weeks. And people will be complaining it isn't worth the wait.



That's symptomatic of a bigger problem then...

The variable here is that it's in Animal Kingdom...I'm still not sure you get the foot traffic necessary to sustain this for too long.

Remember when they opened mine train that a fair guess is most 7 day travelers went to magic kingdom 3 times on average...that has never been the case at DAK.

If the attractions are good (which I honestly haven't seen anything about...with limited research), then the waits will be driven for I'd say 6 months or so to the end of the year...if not, it will be spotty.


----------



## rteetz

I know it's just a video and not the experience but I am not that impressed by this ride. I'll take the DHS tower any day.


----------



## rteetz

Bob Chapek kept hinting at whats to come for Marvel in DCA during the grand opening. It's obvious more will be announced soon for the Marvel themed land at DCA.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I know it's just a video and not the experience but I am not that impressed by this ride. I'll take the DHS tower any day.


I completely agree, but I am also not a fan of Marvel. I'll still ride the attraction when I'm out there later this summer, but I'm certain I'm going to miss Tower of Terror.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Did anyone go see Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales tonight? I went and saw it. My overall impression is I thought it was really good. I don't know where I rank it within all 5 films yet, but I'm thinking it's one of the better POTC movies. It definitely kept me engaged the whole movie unlike some other POTC movies. I also laughed a lot during this film. I think the length of the film was really good. Make sure you stay until after the credits! 

If you see the movie in IMAX at AMC, you can get a free mini poster (select theaters). The poster is only available opening weekend! I didn't take the greatest picture of the poster, but here is a picture of the poster below:



Spoiler: Poster Image


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I know it's just a video and not the experience but I am not that impressed by this ride. I'll take the DHS tower any day.



Honestly the California ToT was not that impressive originally. It was a pale version of the Florida ride. Part of the reason why this doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I know it's just a video and not the experience but I am not that impressed by this ride. I'll take the DHS tower any day.



I like GOTG and the music and stuff so it seems fun .... but seems like a fun seasonal overlay or something, not a permanent ride

Oh well 1 even more glad this is only at Disneyland


----------



## osully

it looks so screen-y.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I know it's just a video and not the experience but I am not that impressed by this ride. I'll take the DHS tower any day.



Maybe this is me just being a little nit picky, but what is the guests role in the breakout?  Is Rocket riding up with the guests?  How is the guest riding an elevator supposed to help them break out?  Dax kind of summed it up pretty good at the end.  Something like, "why are you thanking them, they didn't do anything, I did all the fighting".  Seems like they would have been just fine without us.

I think it would have made more sense if after we see the Guardians for the first time, they jump on top of our elevator and ride it up and down with the guest.  Like the elevator is their getaway car.  

It was kind of hard to hear Rockets voice over the music, so maybe I'm just missing something?  v0v


----------



## Killer Fish

********** said:


> Honestly the California ToT was not that impressive originally. It was a pale version of the Florida ride. Part of the reason why this doesn't bother me at all.



Exactly that version was so lame anyway. While I understand that some people are complaining about the look of the building...when taken and compared to the Florida version it was always a cheap knock off. No forward motion in the 5th dimension. Also I was always bothered that you did not walk right into the elevator. Since it loads and unloads in the same area it just always felt cheap to me. I think the new thing looks fun and I like the Rocket AA.


----------



## Indybill

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Did anyone go see Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales tonight? I went and saw it. My overall impression is I thought it was really good. I don't know where I rank it within all 5 films yet, but I'm thinking it's one of the better POTC movies. It definitely kept me engaged the whole movie unlike some other POTC movies. I also laughed a lot during this film. I think the length of the film was really good. Make sure you stay until after the credits!
> 
> If you see the movie in IMAX at AMC, you can get a free mini poster (select theaters). The poster is only available opening weekend! I didn't take the greatest picture of the poster, but here is a picture of the poster below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poster Image



I completely agree. I turned to my wife after it was over and said something like, "Finally, a pirates movie with a story you can follow all the way through and it makes sense." I think it probably helped that I went in with very low expectations, but even if I hadn't, I would have still enjoyed it. I really enjoyed the backstories on some of the characters they had and the ending. Nothing will top the first POTC, but this one will rank 2nd or 3rd for sure. I also liked the poster as it was on heavy paper (you can't roll it up), but our ticket taker forgot to give us ours and I had to go back out and ask for it when I saw some people with it later. Again, as was stated above, stay all the way through the credits.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek kept hinting at whats to come for Marvel in DCA during the grand opening. It's obvious more will be announced soon for the Marvel themed land at DCA.



Sounds like D23 would be a good time to announce


----------



## jade1

Indybill said:


> I completely agree. I turned to my wife after it was over and said something like, "Finally, a pirates movie with a story you can follow all the way through and it makes sense." I think it probably helped that I went in with very low expectations, but even if I hadn't, I would have still enjoyed it. I really enjoyed the backstories on some of the characters they had and the ending. Nothing will top the first POTC, but this one will rank 2nd or 3rd for sure. I also liked the poster as it was on heavy paper (you can't roll it up), but our ticket taker forgot to give us ours and I had to go back out and ask for it when I saw some people with it later. Again, as was stated above, stay all the way through the credits.



Yep enjoyed it as well.


----------



## andyw715

ghoulardi said:


> Question...what if u have a fastpass for a certain time, do you need to show up a couple hours early, to get through that line?



Theoretically the number of FPs issued for a ride at a certain time period should be throttled to accommodate a faster experience through the line than those w/o the FP.
People will get there sometime during the interval.  It's hard to say when the optimal time is.  

But you can also look at other things going on.

Other show start/finish times.  i.e. Lion King (since it has a walking path to Pandora).


----------



## SaharanTea

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe this is me just being a little nit picky, but what is the guests role in the breakout?  Is Rocket riding up with the guests?  How is the guest riding an elevator supposed to help them break out?  Dax kind of summed it up pretty good at the end.  Something like, "why are you thanking them, they didn't do anything, I did all the fighting".  Seems like they would have been just fine without us.
> 
> I think it would have made more sense if after we see the Guardians for the first time, they jump on top of our elevator and ride it up and down with the guest.  Like the elevator is their getaway car.
> 
> It was kind of hard to hear Rockets voice over the music, so maybe I'm just missing something?  v0v



They are using your security clearance to get out is what I gathered.

The queue and all the pre-show stuff actually looks really cool.  Better than I expected.  It's hard to comment on the ride without going on it.

The cool thing about WDW's Tower is everything is building--creepily--up to the moment of the drops.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Indybill said:


> I completely agree. I turned to my wife after it was over and said something like, "*Finally, a pirates movie with a story you can follow all the way through and it makes sense.*" I think it probably helped that I went in with very low expectations, but even if I hadn't, I would have still enjoyed it. I really enjoyed the backstories on some of the characters they had and the ending. Nothing will top the first POTC, but this one will rank 2nd or 3rd for sure. I also liked the poster as it was on heavy paper (you can't roll it up), but our ticket taker forgot to give us ours and I had to go back out and ask for it when I saw some people with it later. Again, as was stated above, stay all the way through the credits.



I really liked the first Pirate movie but then really haven't been into them since then as the story lines were way to convoluted for what should be a fun, light hearted movie ... so glad to see this one is a bit simplier


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe this is me just being a little nit picky, but what is the guests role in the breakout?  Is Rocket riding up with the guests?  How is the guest riding an elevator supposed to help them break out?  Dax kind of summed it up pretty good at the end.  Something like, "why are you thanking them, they didn't do anything, I did all the fighting".  Seems like they would have been just fine without us.
> 
> I think it would have made more sense if after we see the Guardians for the first time, they jump on top of our elevator and ride it up and down with the guest.  Like the elevator is their getaway car.
> 
> It was kind of hard to hear Rockets voice over the music, so maybe I'm just missing something?  v0v



According to the pre-show which uses a animatronic of Rocket - to get into the elevator shaft/museum/whatever, you need clearance and they have to scan your hand to get into it.  Rocket can't get clearance (not sure if just because he supposed to be an exhibit or because he, you know, doesn't have human hands) so that is why you have to "hold your hands up" so they can scan them to get access.  After that you don't really have a role other than riding along


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cars 3 Sneak peek now playing at One Mans Dream.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-sneak-peek-now-playing-at-one-mans-dream.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Commemorative  Pandora merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...day-of-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-on-may-27/


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> I would expect capacity issues to be a problem the first few days. May even be a problem for a few weeks. Me, I can wait.



Do you remember seeing photos when the Frozen ride opened how congested it was and how long the standby line was, it was just for ONE ride and it lasted a least two months!  This is completely different.  I wish I could fit in your luggage and go with you!  How exciting!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
New projection show coming to DHS? 

http://www.behindthethrills.com/2017/05/disneys-hollywood-studios-testing-new-projection-show/


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> All of my FPs are in the afternoon on the 31st and I have late lunch at Tiffins.



Have a wonderful time!  I can't wait to see your report and photos!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New projection show coming to DHS?
> 
> http://www.behindthethrills.com/2017/05/disneys-hollywood-studios-testing-new-projection-show/


This sounds exciting!


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New projection show coming to DHS?
> 
> http://www.behindthethrills.com/2017/05/disneys-hollywood-studios-testing-new-projection-show/



If true, and with the new Pixar show, I like that DHS is beefing up their nighttime offerings a bit.

I like Star Wars, but their daytime shows (the march and the Galaxy Far, Far Away stage thing) are a bit ...lacking in my opinion.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New projection show coming to DHS?
> 
> http://www.behindthethrills.com/2017/05/disneys-hollywood-studios-testing-new-projection-show/


I know it says it'll happen before the Star Wars show (which is a little weird to be honest) but I wouldn't even be opposed to this replacing the Star Wars show. It's well done and all but this sounds like it appeals to a broader audience base


----------



## SaharanTea

umichigan10 said:


> I know it says it'll happen before the Star Wars show (which is a little weird to be honest) but I wouldn't even be opposed to this replacing the Star Wars show. It's well done and all but this sounds like it appeals to a broader audience base



I'm guessing it's like Once Upon a Time and Happily Ever After at MK.  Or like Celebrate the Magic and Wishes before that.  If you replaced Galactic Spectacular with a non-fireworks projection, it would not go over well.


----------



## skier_pete

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember seeing photos when the Frozen ride opened how congested it was and how long the standby line was, it was just for ONE ride and it lasted a least two months!  This is completely different.  I wish I could fit in your luggage and go with you!  How exciting!



You misunderstood me...by "I can wait" I mean I can wait until November when the next time we go. I don't find a particular thrill in the idea of going on a ride opening day requiring me to wait in 6 hour lines. I am perfectly fine waiting to see these things. (I admit Star Wars land will be very, very difficult to hold off for any length of time though...hoping the DLR one will be open in time for D23 2019.)


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> You misunderstood me...by "I can wait" I mean I can wait until November when the next time we go. I don't find a particular thrill in the idea of going on a ride opening day requiring me to wait in 6 hour lines. I am perfectly fine waiting to see these things. (I admit Star Wars land will be very, very difficult to hold off for any length of time though...hoping the DLR one will be open in time for D23 2019.)



Ooh, now I'm sad!  I was hoping to hear from all who will be attending soon.  Our trip is in late October and unfortunately my son has severe allergies that we cannot go to AK at all but I am hopeful someday my husband and I can take a mini trip to explore it, still I look forward to hear about your thoughts


----------



## Roxyfire

SaharanTea said:


> I'm guessing it's like Once Upon a Time and Happily Ever After at MK.  Or like Celebrate the Magic and Wishes before that.  If you replaced Galactic Spectacular with a non-fireworks projection, it would not go over well.



Plus they probably make bank off the suckers like me who go to that dessert party. I think it's nice to add something while people are waiting for the SW show to begin.


----------



## jlundeen

Someone just posted on another thread that Pandora is OPEN to everyone NOW - unadvertised soft opening apparently!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Someone just posted on another thread that Pandora is OPEN to everyone NOW - unadvertised soft opening apparently!


Yep it's been open for a couple hours now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Phineas and Ferb Agent P's world showcase adventure can now be played directly on your phone.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...se-adventure-directly-from-your-own-phone.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Phineas and Ferb Agent P's world showcase adventure can now be played directly on your phone.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...se-adventure-directly-from-your-own-phone.htm



That's cool...still love that little diversion


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Yep it's been open for a couple hours now.



So I just went to the MDE app to look at possible wait times and to see how bad they would be.  Of course the app still lists the attractions as opening tomorrow.  And I know tomorrow will be a long wait.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Meg Crofton, Tom Staggs and Bruce Vaugh.

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868137169365479424


----------



## jrathburn

wnwardii said:


> So I just went to the MDE app to look at possible wait times and to see how bad they would be.  Of course the app still lists the attractions as opening tomorrow.  And I know tomorrow will be a long wait.


Not sure of the accuracy, but the Touringplans lines app shows posted wait for Flight of Passage at 100 minutes and River Journey at 60 minutes...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Meg Crofton, Tom Staggs and Bruce Vaugh.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868137169365479424



You stay classy, Disney


----------



## closetmickey

jrathburn said:


> Not sure of the accuracy, but the Touringplans lines app shows posted wait for Flight of Passage at 100 minutes and River Journey at 60 minutes...


Not bad at all!  If true.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Meg Crofton, Tom Staggs and Bruce Vaugh.



Since I haven't been following the Pandora stuff from ground breaking until now, can someone explain who those 3 people are and why they would have been photoshopped out?  I am guessing that they ended up not being part of the project or something contentious occurred.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Since I haven't been following the Pandora stuff from ground breaking until now, can someone explain who those 3 people are and why they would have been photoshopped out?  I am guessing that they ended up not being part of the project or something contentious occurred.


Tom Staggs was President of Parks and Resorts and then COO before resigning a year or so ago. Meg Crofton was WDW president for a while then moved onto another position in the company before retiring. Bruce Vaughn was head of Imagineering before getting let go.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Episode 9 will begin filming in January.

http://heroichollywood.com/star-wars-ix-january-2018/


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Pointless they were apart of your company's history beyond petty whoever ordered that change


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> Pointless they were apart of your company's history beyond petty whoever ordered that change


I can understand Vaughn but the other two had pretty substantial careers with the company.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ryan doesn't Meg have a window on mainstreet


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ryan doesn't Meg have a window on mainstreet


Yes.


----------



## mikeamizzle

That is pretty unbelievable. Nice job by WDWNT noticing that though, quite an interesting easter egg!


----------



## wareagle57

closetmickey said:


> Not bad at all!  If true.



Double that for when FP is allowed. Also take into account that it was an unadvertised soft opening. I'm excited to see the wait times tomorrow, but even more anxious to see what they are after Monday going forward.


----------



## sachilles

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's cool...still love that little diversion


Excellent, my son loves it, and there were rumors it was leaving at least temporarily.


----------



## umichigan10

sachilles said:


> Excellent, my son loves it, and there were rumors it was leaving at least temporarily.


It seems like a really fun way to get kids involved with the WS, even if it isn't always P&F I feel like there should always be something like this offered


----------



## sachilles

umichigan10 said:


> It seems like a really fun way to get kids involved with the WS, even if it isn't always P&F I feel like there should always be something like this offered


I agree. I'd love to see them add some portals to the wizards game in Magic Kingdom. Put a compatible version in World showcase. Gives the kids a bit more incentive to stroll around the world showcase, allowing the adults to enjoy the area, without the constant pull to hit a "ride".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Junior Dance party now open

https://t.co/OuRVcEuYik


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Dance party now open
> 
> https://t.co/OuRVcEuYik



be nice if they did something like that at WDW - maybe as the replacement to the incredibles dance party.  Right now I think you can only meet any of the Disney Jr characters at DHS


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> be nice if they did something like that at WDW - maybe as the replacement to the incredibles dance party.  Right now I think you can only meet any of the Disney Jr characters at DHS


This replaced Disney Junior in DCA.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney put up a photo of the ground breaking of Pandora in the canteen. They photoshopped out Meg Crofton, Tom Staggs and Bruce Vaugh.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868137169365479424



It was 31 years after the announcement...maybe the film degraded?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
They have removed the Animal Kingdom sign in the walkway from the buses that has been there since 1998. 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Honestly the California ToT was not that impressive originally. It was a pale version of the Florida ride. Part of the reason why this doesn't bother me at all.


I totally agree.  I've never seen the Galaxy movies but from what I've read concerning the ride I won't be rushing to see it. In fact if they move to convert ToT at HS I will not be back


----------



## Sweettears

Indybill said:


> I completely agree. I turned to my wife after it was over and said something like, "Finally, a pirates movie with a story you can follow all the way through and it makes sense." I think it probably helped that I went in with very low expectations, but even if I hadn't, I would have still enjoyed it. I really enjoyed the backstories on some of the characters they had and the ending. Nothing will top the first POTC, but this one will rank 2nd or 3rd for sure. I also liked the poster as it was on heavy paper (you can't roll it up), but our ticket taker forgot to give us ours and I had to go back out and ask for it when I saw some people with it later. Again, as was stated above, stay all the way through the credits.


This is good to hear as it is getting lambasted by the media. Not that it matters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New projection show coming to DHS?
> 
> http://www.behindthethrills.com/2017/05/disneys-hollywood-studios-testing-new-projection-show/



apparently it is debuting tonight at 9pm

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...rise-debut-disneys-hollywood-studios-tonight/


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> apparently it is debuting tonight at 9pm
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...rise-debut-disneys-hollywood-studios-tonight/


Yep, I have heard the same. 9pm debut tonight as a pre-show to Galactic Spectacular. Expected to be around 10 minutes long and be a celebration of live-action Disney IP's from Indiana Jones to Pirates.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

So apparently the Pirates movie is rocking a 31% on rotten tomatoes...

...that's pretty disappointing...maybe somebody OTHER than Johnny depp should have control over what the story is?


----------



## Pawpsicle

lockedoutlogic said:


> So apparently the Pirates movie is rocking a 31% on rotten tomatoes...
> 
> ...that's pretty disappointing...maybe somebody OTHER than Johnny depp should have control over what the story is?



But the user score is 80%. I'm sure that will go down, as the early viewers tend to be the die-hards, but interesting to see such a large split.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Pawpsicle said:


> But the user score is 80%. I'm sure that will go down, as the early viewers tend to be the die-hards, but interesting to see such a large split.



The criticial score "usually" is more accurate...not always though


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jade1

Pawpsicle said:


> But the user score is 80%. I'm sure that will go down, as the early viewers tend to be the die-hards, but interesting to see such a large split.



After watching it, I can see both scores being that different-if that makes sense.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


>


Looks like an entertaining diversion! If you had to speculate, do you think the Chinese Theater will remain in Hollywood Studios or with the Mickey ride that's coming will they replace it with an "easier" landmark?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> After watching it, I can see both scores being that different-if that makes sense.



Was kinda afraid of that...

Wish they woulda concentrated on a different story...not fan service


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Looks like an entertaining diversion! If you had to speculate, do you think the Chinese Theater will remain in Hollywood Studios or with the Mickey ride that's coming will they replace it with an "easier" landmark?



The rumors before at least indicated the facade would stay


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Looks like an entertaining diversion! If you had to speculate, do you think the Chinese Theater will remain in Hollywood Studios or with the Mickey ride that's coming will they replace it with an "easier" landmark?


The Chinese Theater will stay.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was kinda afraid of that...
> 
> Wish they woulda concentrated on a different story...not fan service



Just too early to discuss, but I know what you mean.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Just too early to discuss, but I know what you mean.



I'm assuming that's what Happened...it's a safe bet


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm assuming that's what Happened...it's a safe bet


My opinion was it wasn't that great. There were some aspects I liked, but overall it was kinda a mess, I'll say that much


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


I actually really enjoyed this show. I really like how they started the show with Walt, and built to a nice finale in the end. Can't wait to see it next week.

I also enjoyed hearing a quote from one of my favorite sports films that Disney made, Miracle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Morning all

From following along in the main Pandora thread they are saying the Land has a capacity for 6,000 people and that they have already reached capacity.  

They have separated the people into two lines - one for resort guests and one for non-resort guests.  

They are estimating a 5 hour wait to get into the land for non-resort guests


----------



## brnrss34

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> They have removed the Animal Kingdom sign in the walkway from the buses that has been there since 1998.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/868155441586593792


 No!!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> My opinion was it wasn't that great. There were some aspects I liked, but overall it was kinda a mess, I'll say that much



See...this is what annoys me...

Disney screened/leaked a couple
Months ago that it was "the best since black pearl"...

Why do that?  Why try to BS the audience into believing what they're eyes wouldn't tell them?  To cover up for making a bad movie?

The way to fix that is never spend $200 mil making a bad movie...

This isn't hard...they think us fools...


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


>



So it's hard to judge fairly from any video watched at home but I thought it was pretty good.  I was thrilled to see the Rocketeer in there.  One of my favorites and, in my mind, a very under used IP.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Morning all
> 
> From following along in the main Pandora thread they are saying the Land has a capacity for 6,000 people and that they have already reached capacity.
> 
> They have separated the people into two lines - one for resort guests and one for non-resort guests.
> 
> They are estimating a 5 hour wait to get into the land for non-resort guests



Is there an emoji for jaw hitting the floor? Wow!


----------



## publix subs

TheMaxRebo said:


> Morning all
> 
> From following along in the main Pandora thread they are saying the Land has a capacity for 6,000 people and that they have already reached capacity.
> 
> They have separated the people into two lines - one for resort guests and one for non-resort guests.
> 
> They are estimating a 5 hour wait to get into the land for non-resort guests



will say that when i was let in at 8, i was in Pandora by 8:15 and there was 200+ plus people in front of me.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

publix subs said:


> will say that when i was let in at 8, i was in Pandora by 8:15 and there was 200+ plus people in front of me.



How is this going to work for people with Fast passes? If I'm staying on site and have a FP for 7-8 on Tuesday evening, do I need to get in line 5 hours before that?  If someone happens to be there in the next 3 days can they ask a CM? We don't even check in until 3 so now I'm concerned we won't make it in on time.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Morning all
> 
> From following along in the main Pandora thread they are saying the Land has a capacity for 6,000 people and that they have already reached capacity.
> 
> They have separated the people into two lines - one for resort guests and one for non-resort guests.
> 
> They are estimating a 5 hour wait to get into the land for non-resort guests


Animal Kingdom itself is at phase 1 closure. It's possible that could get even higher.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
New Frozen themed dessert party at Epcot. It will replace the existing dessert party for Illuminations and guests will get a private ride on FEA.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Frozen themed dessert party at Epcot. It will replace the existing dessert party for Illuminations and guests will get a private ride on FEA.


UGH....I really wanted to do the Illuminations party - not interested at all in Frozen...sheesh!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom at Phase 1 closure

Flight of Passage 250 min posted wait

Navi River Journey 200 min posted wait

Windtraders (giftshop) 110 min wait

Pandora itself is closed to guests unless you have a FP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiffany_m15 said:


> How is this going to work for people with Fast passes? If I'm staying on site and have a FP for 7-8 on Tuesday evening, do I need to get in line 5 hours before that?  If someone happens to be there in the next 3 days can they ask a CM? We don't even check in until 3 so now I'm concerned we won't make it in on time.



i was reading that if you have a FP they will let you in but they are asking you to come by closer to your FP time

One report I saw was they were telling people in line if they have FP to go do other stuff in AK and then come back 10 mins before their FP window


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> See...this is what annoys me...
> 
> Disney screened/leaked a couple
> Months ago that it was "the best since black pearl"...
> 
> Why do that?  Why try to BS the audience into believing what they're eyes wouldn't tell them?  To cover up for making a bad movie?
> 
> The way to fix that is never spend $200 mil making a bad movie...
> 
> This isn't hard...they think us fools...


I mean you're gonna get overhype from any studio over their film. I went in wanting to like it but it wasn't so (I'll leave it there and contribute my actual .02 to the inevitable thread that will pop up about it)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Morning all
> 
> From following along in the main Pandora thread they are saying the Land has a capacity for 6,000 people and that they have already reached capacity.
> 
> They have separated the people into two lines - one for resort guests and one for non-resort guests.
> 
> They are estimating a 5 hour wait to get into the land for non-resort guests



Noticed the App showing 250 minutes wait (4+ hours) for flight of passage, and 210 minute wait for River journey. About what would be expected.  SO 5 hour wait to get into the land, then 4 hour wait for the ride.

Again, happy I won't be there for 5.5 months.

Edit: I guess the 9 hour wait is if you don't have a FP. FP+ gets you in quick, so that's definitely the way to go!


----------



## luisov

I liked that little new show at DHS. These recent night time shows seem like a big strategy for Disney to strenghten the brand and to bring back properties from the past into people's minds in preparation for what's to come (Re-makes... lots of them).

Still enjoyed it. Just a little extra to keep people away from Pandora in the meantime.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Today marks the 40th Anniversary of Disneyland's Space Mountain!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Restaurantosaurus will offer Breakfast for limited time

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/restaurantosaurus-offering-breakfast.html


----------



## rteetz

*News

United World Soccer to Become Pelé Soccer at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Gone Mad Party Returns to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort*


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom at Phase 1 closure
> 
> Flight of Passage 250 min posted wait
> 
> Navi River Journey 200 min posted wait
> 
> Windtraders (giftshop) 110 min wait
> 
> Pandora itself is closed to guests unless you have a FP.





TheMaxRebo said:


> i was reading that if you have a FP they will let you in but they are asking you to come by closer to your FP time
> 
> One report I saw was they were telling people in line if they have FP to go do other stuff in AK and then come back 10 mins before their FP window



I couldn't help myself and booked a last minute July trip to experience Pandora and HEA. I will be happy as long as I can enter to use my FP+!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

I kept my focus on the Pandora thread today but wanted to add some info here as well. As we know Pandora opened today (May 27th) to the public. At 7:15AM Pandora was already prepped for a controlled access phased closure. Mid morning Pandora saw a Phase 3 controlled access closure. This meant only those who had a FP, VIP tour, face paint touch up, or AvatarMe return time were allowed into Pandora. Everyone else had to wait in lines outside the land. The Africa side Entrance/Exit was used exclusively as an exit today. No word if that will continue. At roughly 7PM, both attractions closed their standby lines to general guests. Those standby lines reopened between 10:30PM and 11PM for Resort guests as EMH began at 11PM. The line for EMH entry to the land began at 7PM and stretched all the way to the Festival of the Lion King Queue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I kept my focus on the Pandora thread today but wanted to add some info here as well. As we know Pandora opened today (May 27th) to the public. At 7:15AM Pandora was already prepped for a controlled access phased closure. Mid morning Pandora saw a Phase 3 controlled access closure. This meant only those who had a FP, VIP tour, face paint touch up, or AvatarMe return time were allowed into Pandora. Everyone else had to wait in lines outside the land. The Africa side Entrance/Exit was used exclusively as an exit today. No word if that will continue. At roughly 7PM, both attractions closed their standby lines to general guests. Those standby lines reopened between 10:30PM and 11PM for Resort guests as EMH began at 11PM. The line for EMH entry to the land began at 7PM and stretched all the way to the Festival of the Lion King Queue.



Just a quick question as I was reading it worded both ways - was it just Pandora that got to a phased closure or was it for all of Animal Kingdom?

Any more word on reactions and Disney's response to many people that were lined up for the EMH not getting to go on the rides?


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> I kept my focus on the Pandora thread today but wanted to add some info here as well. As we know Pandora opened today (May 27th) to the public. At 7:15AM Pandora was already prepped for a controlled access phased closure. Mid morning Pandora saw a Phase 3 controlled access closure. This meant only those who had a FP, VIP tour, face paint touch up, or AvatarMe return time were allowed into Pandora. Everyone else had to wait in lines outside the land. The Africa side Entrance/Exit was used exclusively as an exit today. No word if that will continue. At roughly 7PM, both attractions closed their standby lines to general guests. Those standby lines reopened between 10:30PM and 11PM for Resort guests as EMH began at 11PM. The line for EMH entry to the land began at 7PM and stretched all the way to the Festival of the Lion King Queue.



Wow!  I'm Currious how long this will last.  Hoping just opening weekend.


----------



## jlundeen

okay, this definitely falls into the* rumor *category but I'm posting it anyway because in a weird way, it seems to make sense to me! The gist of the story is that Big Thunder Mountain is the focus of a study that shows it (and other roller coasters like it) may help to pass small kidney stones! Here's the link:

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/riding-roller-coasters-might-help-dislodge-kidney-stones


----------



## bbmassey

jlundeen said:


> okay, this definitely falls into the* rumor *category but I'm posting it anyway because in a weird way, it seems to make sense to me! The gist of the story is that Big Thunder Mountain is the focus of a study that shows it (and other roller coasters like it) may help to pass small kidney stones! Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/riding-roller-coasters-might-help-dislodge-kidney-stones



So, note to self...  Apply for government research grant to explore the impact on personal happiness of a three month Disney experience at Wilderness Lodge versus the impact on personal happiness of a seven month five star global Disney Parks experience.  It might be hard work but I'm willing to endure it because the world deserves to know the answer... at the governments expense!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a quick question as I was reading it worded both ways - was it just Pandora that got to a phased closure or was it for all of Animal Kingdom?
> 
> Any more word on reactions and Disney's response to many people that were lined up for the EMH not getting to go on the rides?


It was only Pandora. It was never confirmed that there were any phased closures for the park itself. 

Nothing on Disney's response. One person I know who was there and in line did get to go on NRJ even though when in line they were told they might not get on any rides.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> okay, this definitely falls into the* rumor *category but I'm posting it anyway because in a weird way, it seems to make sense to me! The gist of the story is that Big Thunder Mountain is the focus of a study that shows it (and other roller coasters like it) may help to pass small kidney stones! Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/riding-roller-coasters-might-help-dislodge-kidney-stones


I've seen this story before. Definitely weird.


----------



## skier_pete

Thanks for the update @rteetz, I haven't been bothering with the Pandora thread (I'm trying to avoid too much information.) so it's nice to get a brief update here.


----------



## EdmondD

bbmassey said:


> So, note to self...  Apply for government research grant to explore the impact on personal happiness of a three month Disney experience at Wilderness Lodge versus the impact on personal happiness of a seven month five star global Disney Parks experience.  It might be hard work but I'm willing to endure it because the world deserves to know the answer... at the governments expense!



The National Science Foundation and National Institutes of Health were targeted for double-digit percentage point cuts in the White House budget request. You picked the wrong time to come up with this grant idea.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Dance party now open
> 
> https://t.co/OuRVcEuYik


 
Any chance we get this in DW? I know they have it during EMH but my little ones don't last that long. We really push it to see wishes.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any chance we get this in DW? I know they have it during EMH but my little ones don't last that long. We really push it to see wishes.


As of right now no because DHS has the Disney Junior live on stage.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Gone Mad Party Returns to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort*



I was wondering about that, thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> I've seen this story before. Definitely weird.


Not really if you think about it. They use vibrations from sound waves to break up large kidney stones. I'm assuming that the amount of vibration the kidney experiences on the ride is enough to help break up smaller ones if the theory is true.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> As of right now no because DHS has the Disney Junior live on stage.



I really hate that puppet show


----------



## beer dave

a4matte said:


> So it's just blacklight? Eh.


No it isn't.  In the day you can actually see the ground glowing if you look closely when in the shade or shadow...


----------



## beer dave

ghoulardi said:


> Question...what if u have a fastpass for a certain time, do you need to show up a couple hours early, to get through that line?


Sunday afternoon--- zero wait for fastpass on flight....


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have a FP for FoP for the afternoon of the 31st but I am hoping the lines aren't too, too crazy during those extra hours that I can ride it standby as well to see the queue, etc. - but I guess we shall see


Saturday they were checking FPP on your phone in a separate area to let you in to pandora with out waiting.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's symptomatic of a bigger problem then...
> 
> The variable here is that it's in Animal Kingdom...I'm still not sure you get the foot traffic necessary to sustain this for too long.
> 
> Remember when they opened mine train that a fair guess is most 7 day travelers went to magic kingdom 3 times on average...that has never been the case at DAK.
> 
> If the attractions are good (which I honestly haven't seen anything about...with limited research), then the waits will be driven for I'd say 6 months or so to the end of the year...if not, it will be spotty.



Not that this reply really fits this post, but I'm behind--- I wouldn't want to go on FOP for the first time without *at least *an hour to absorb the cue. Also, in retrospect, I wish I had ridden River prior to Flight-- seems to build the story better-- and after flight, nothing has much of a wow.... The river journey would have been much better used as a lead in.....


----------



## Indybill

Since AK is such a discussion point (and since this thread has really died down in the last day), here is a link to a Joe Rohde post that I thought was very well written.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUqOMPBgJ6S/


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> Since AK is such a discussion point (and since this thread has really died down in the last day), here is a link to a Joe Rohde post that I thought was very well written.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUqOMPBgJ6S/


Joe Rohde's instagram is one of my favorites.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

http://micechat.com/162538-dca-photo-rumor-update-guardians/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie's Summertime Dine back at DHS

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/minnies-summertime-dine-returning-to.html


----------



## Indybill

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde's instagram is one of my favorites.



Again, with it being a little slow and two Joe Rohde attractions (Pandora and GOTG) being the main news, for those who appreciate him, you may enjoy reading about his childhood as I certainly gained an even greater appreciation of him.
http://www.joerohde.net/v/going-home


----------



## luisov

Not really news, but just a fun thing to follow:

Disney hints at Marvel Theme park Universe connections.
http://uproxx.com/hitfix/avengers-hatch-disneyland-guardians-of-galaxy-marvel-land/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde's instagram is one of my favorites.



Seriously!  It's a constant source of inspiration.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

Pixar Launches New Experimental Shorts Department

Man oh man, if this means we get more stuff like Borrowed Time I'm all for it!

Just a note, Borrowed Time is pretty intense, so heads up for the sensitive viewers that may want to watch.


----------



## sachilles

What were the crowd level's of the other parks on opening day for Pandora?


----------



## eXo

beer dave said:


> No it isn't.  In the day you can actually see the ground glowing if you look closely when in the shade or shadow...



I was thinking the same thing. Paint would fade *way* too quickly to be useful. Not to mention every time a person stepped in front of a black light it would cause that entire area to stop glowing as their shadow passed over it. Not exactly "natural bio-luminescence" at that point, and far below the standards they are trying to set for this land.


----------



## beer dave

sachilles said:


> What were the crowd level's of the other parks on opening day for Pandora?


We went to epcot-- it was normal I guess-- Got day of fpp for the secondary rides, the big three were not available till late or not at all.... we didn't get there early though.  crowds through WS were low.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Frozen Summer Games at Blizzard Beach gets underway


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

James Cameron Isn’t Worried About The Gap Between ‘Avatar’ and ‘Avatar 2’

The meat of the "story" is within Cameron's quote:



			
				James Cameron said:
			
		

> Well it didn’t hurt Avatar, that there was no Avatar before Avatar. So I kind of rest my case. But it was a seven year gap between The Terminator and Terminator 2: Judgment Day, seven year gap between Alien and Aliens. It’s gonna be obviously more like a ten year gap between Avatar and Avatar 2. But Avatar 2 you are going to with not the promise, but the certainty of three more films beyond that, and that’s a very different concept with the audience. And a lot of the delay has been around creating that overall vision. And by the way, this land will help bridge that gap in the public conscience. People will come here, and say, man I need some Avatar.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Frozen themed dessert party at Epcot. It will replace the existing dessert party for Illuminations and guests will get a private ride on FEA.


Why would they take away even more standby "spots" from such a popular, low capacity ride??
I know the answer....


----------



## eXo

Ya, well - let's see how well the second movie does without the "wow" factor of 3D behind it. Avatar came at the beginning of that giant 3D film resurgence and was one of the few at the time that was actually filmed in 3D and not simply post processed (which gives more of a shadow box feel).

The fad was huge, but short lived. In the time since the first Avatar movie, not only have 3D film releases largely subsided, but even home 3D TV's have come and gone.

When Avatar first came out I often heard it described as dances with wolves as portrayed by smurfs. As harsh as that may sound, it does illustrate how derivative the movie was. So while it wasn't necessarily a bad film, it really didn't bring anything new to the table other than a great use of 3d tech. With the "wow" of Pandora out of the way now, Cameron is forced to rely on the alien's themselves to carry the story line.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the movie is going to fail for sure. But I do think it has a huge uphill battle.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> Why would they take away even more standby "spots" from such a popular, low capacity ride??
> I know the answer....


They would get to ride after the fireworks which is after park close.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two new Disney springs dining locations coming!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-disney-springs-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

eXo said:


> Ya, well - let's see how well the second movie does without the "wow" factor of 3D behind it. Avatar came at the beginning of that giant 3D film resurgence and was one of the few at the time that was actually filmed in 3D and not simply post processed (which gives more of a shadow box feel).
> 
> The fad was huge, but short lived. In the time since the first Avatar movie, not only have 3D film releases largely subsided, but even home 3D TV's have come and gone.
> 
> When Avatar first came out I often heard it described as dances with wolves as portrayed by smurfs. As harsh as that may sound, it does illustrate how derivative the movie was. So while it wasn't necessarily a bad film, it really didn't bring anything new to the table other than a great use of 3d tech. With the "wow" of Pandora out of the way now, Cameron is forced to rely on the alien's themselves to carry the story line.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the movie is going to fail for sure. But I do think it has a huge uphill battle.




That said-and I agree with you on all the main points-if it only does 1/3 of the original it will still be one of the 50 highest grossing movies of all time.


----------



## closetmickey

beer dave said:


> Not that this reply really fits this post, but I'm behind--- I wouldn't want to go on FOP for the first time without *at least *an hour to absorb the cue. Also, in retrospect, I wish I had ridden River prior to Flight-- seems to build the story better-- and after flight, nothing has much of a wow.... The river journey would have been much better used as a lead in.....


This all makes great sense! Any tips on how to implement?  Thinking you would have to get your fast pass for river, and then plan on riding FOP close to closing? And from the sounds of things, this wouldn't be a possibility Until late night extra magic hours for resort guests are no longer offered.


----------



## eXo

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> That said-and I agree with you on all the main points-if it only does 1/3 of the original it will still be one of the 50 highest grossing movies of all time.



Part of why the first one did so good though was people were going back for repeat viewings. People who saw it in regular theaters went back and saw it in Imax. People who saw it in 2D went back and saw it in 3D. It really was the first time I ever remember people saying, "Go see this movie, and *make sure* you see it in 3D."

To do 1/3 of the original sounds easy, but it's not as simple as 1/3 of the people who saw the original going back.  Not when so much of the originals revenue was built off of repeat viewings and inflated 3D & Imax ticket prices.


----------



## beer dave

closetmickey said:


> This all makes great sense! Any tips on how to implement?  Thinking you would have to get your fast pass for river, and then plan on riding FOP close to closing? And from the sounds of things, this wouldn't be a possibility Until late night extra magic hours for resort guests are no longer offered.



Right-- I don't know how other than to wait for a few months-- we were lucky to hit the surprise soft opening....this morning fop was 240 and river was 120....

There was a line to get into pandora that we skipped because we were in our FPP window.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Meet ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ Super Heroes on Marvel Day at Sea with Disney Cruise Line*


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

eXo said:


> Part of why the first one did so good though was people were going back for repeat viewings. People who saw it in regular theaters went back and saw it in Imax. People who saw it in 2D went back and saw it in 3D. It really was the first time I ever remember people saying, "Go see this movie, and *make sure* you see it in 3D."
> 
> To do 1/3 of the original sounds easy, but it's not as simple as 1/3 of the people who saw the original going back.  Not when so much of the originals revenue was built off of repeat viewings and inflated 3D & Imax ticket prices.



If you want to base it off repeat viewings, etc, the same thing can be said about Titanic. I was in high school at the time and girls were going see that movie 10 times over. No way it would have be #3 all time otherwise.


----------



## jknezek

NawlinsGuy80 said:


> If you want to base it off repeat viewings, etc, the same thing can be said about Titanic. I was in high school at the time and girls were going see that movie 10 times over. No way it would have be #3 all time otherwise.



Frankly, all of the top 10 adjusted for inflation had huge numbers seeing it more than once. Several had more than one theatrical release. Avatar, with only one theatrical release and a very limited adjustment for inflation, grossed an obscene amount of money. People can talk it down all they want, point to 3d, point to whatever they want, but all the highest grossing films of all time have some kind of hook that differentiated them.

Gone with the Wind had revolutionary set pieces. Star Wars, E.T. and Jaws had ridiculous special effects at the time of their release. Titanic had an almost full-scale half model of the ship mechanically sunk for a scene. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs were a huge step forward in animation. The only movies on the inflation adjusted list that were primarily story driven as opposed to groundbreaking filmmaking in some way were The Sound of Music, The Ten Commandments, and Doctor Zhivago.... All of those pre-1966.

Further, the way Avatar stood out in 2009, in a time of way more studio releases than existed in the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s, makes it that much more impressive. The top grossing movies before and after Avatar made less than half the gross of Avatar. The next movie to make more than 2/3rds as much as Avatar was The Force Awakens. Frozen, for example, as big a hit as it is for Disney, grossed significantly less than 1/2 as much.

There is no way to wish away how big a hit Avatar was in 2009. On a historical basis, it was a massively popular movie.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> They would get to ride after the fireworks which is after park close.


Oh! That's a much better idea! Although they'd still probably have to close the queue early so that standby would have cleared out before park close…


----------



## NawlinsGuy80

jknezek said:


> Frankly, all of the top 10 adjusted for inflation had huge numbers seeing it more than once. Several had more than one theatrical release. Avatar, with only one theatrical release and a very limited adjustment for inflation, grossed an obscene amount of money. People can talk it down all they want, point to 3d, point to whatever they want, but all the highest grossing films of all time have some kind of hook that differentiated them.
> 
> Gone with the Wind had revolutionary set pieces. Star Wars, E.T. and Jaws had ridiculous special effects at the time of their release. Titanic had an almost full-scale half model of the ship mechanically sunk for a scene. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs were a huge step forward in animation. The only movies on the inflation adjusted list that were primarily story driven as opposed to groundbreaking filmmaking in some way were The Sound of Music, The Ten Commandments, and Doctor Zhivago.... All of those pre-1966.
> 
> Further, the way Avatar stood out in 2009, in a time of way more studio releases than existed in the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s, makes it that much more impressive. The top grossing movies before and after Avatar made less than half the gross of Avatar. The next movie to make more than 2/3rds as much as Avatar was The Force Awakens. Frozen, for example, as big a hit as it is for Disney, grossed significantly less than 1/2 as much.
> 
> There is no way to wish away how big a hit Avatar was in 2009. On a historical basis, it was a massively popular movie.



I totally agree with you and thought Avatar was an amazing movie set for it's time. We will always have haters on the forums that dislike Avatar, dislike this, or dislike that. Looking at the top 10 list adjusted for inflation. Every movie had some niche at the time like you said, it wow'd people that went to see it for that niche. The only one I'm not familiar with is Exorcist since I've never seen the movie myself. I saw Avatar once in IMAX 3d when it came out and was blown away by the visual effects and everything that came along with it. Also, crazy to think that Gone With The Wind made almost $200 million in 1939, when some movies these days don't even come close to that.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> There is no way to wish away how big a hit Avatar was in 2009. On a historical basis, it was a massively popular movie.



I don't really get the crazy backlash that Avatar seems to get. Was it a great movie? No. But it was 10 times better than any part of the Transformers movies, and they are releasing a 5th one of those piles of garbage and they make a billion dollars each. Why do people seem so angry that Avatar was popular? I really don't get it. Who cares? And who even cares if they make more movies and if they are popular? You don't like it, don't go see it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't really get the crazy backlash that Avatar seems to get. Was it a great movie? No. But it was 10 times better than any part of the Transformers movies, and they are releasing a 5th one of those piles of garbage and they make a billion dollars each. Why do people seem so angry that Avatar was popular? I really don't get it. Who cares? And who even cares if they make more movies and if they are popular? You don't like it, don't go see it.



I think people get upset when something is #1 or considered one of the very top or something and they don't think it is worthy of it from a quality standpoint

You see it all the time when arguing over who is a better athlete.  Like people bash LeBron and say he is no Jordan and get like really upset if someone suggests he is better than Jordon ... but at the end of the day they are both 2 of the greatest players of all time so who cares if you think he is #1 and I think he is #2 or something


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think people get upset when something is #1 or considered one of the very top or something and they don't think it is worthy of it from a quality standpoint
> 
> You see it all the time when arguing over who is a better athlete.  Like people bash LeBron and say he is no Jordan and get like really upset if someone suggests he is better than Jordon ... but at the end of the day they are both 2 of the greatest players of all time so who cares if you think he is #1 and I think he is #2 or something


It's like the tired Manning, Brady, Montana debate


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> It's like the tired Manning, Brady, Montana debate



or, since Avatar is so based on total $ maybe it would be like adding Drew Brees to the conversation who has a ton or yards - or Farve who has a ton of touchdowns.  So by that one measure they move to the top but you know they aren't as good as those other three.  but that doesn't mean that Brees and Farve are bad QBs, just they aren't *as* good as one particular stat would rank them as being


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> or, since Avatar is so based on total $ maybe it would be like adding Drew Brees to the conversation who has a ton or yards - or Farve who has a ton of touchdowns.  So by that one measure they move to the top but you know they aren't as good as those other three.  but that doesn't mean that Brees and Farve are bad QBs, just they aren't *as* good as one particular stat would rank them as being


Or cough Rodgers cough....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ike Perlmutter out at Marvel

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...security-helped-solve-bizarre-mystery-1008074


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Or cough Rodgers cough....


I actually love watching Aaron Rodgers play. I'm a patriots fan and obviously biased towards Brady, but what Rodgers does is incredible in his own right


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I actually love watching Aaron Rodgers play. I'm a patriots fan and obviously biased towards Brady, but what Rodgers does is incredible in his own right


My last off topic post  

As a die hard packer fan Rodgers needs to get another ring or our management wasted his career.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Rivers of Light CD is now available at AK.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> My last off topic post
> 
> As a die hard packer fan Rodgers needs to get another ring or our management wasted his career.


I tell this to my Packers fan coworkers all the time.

Anyways back to the rumors!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Rivers of Light CD is now available at AK.


I know many people may not be that excited for this, but I pull up YouTube for the part right when the animals come out more than I would like to admit because that song gets stuck in my head. Definitely looking into this!


----------



## rteetz

The next three days I will be coming to you live from WDW. I will have updates as I can.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> The next three days I will be coming to you live from WDW. I will have updates as I can.



Have fun! Ride the Haunted Mansion for me, okay?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> The next three days I will be coming to you live from WDW. I will have updates as I can.


That's wonderful! Looking forward to living vicariously through all the Dis'ers getting together this week! Have fun!


----------



## mikeamizzle

Safe travels today Rteetz!


----------



## mikepizzo

jknezek said:


> Frankly, all of the top 10 adjusted for inflation had huge numbers seeing it more than once. Several had more than one theatrical release. Avatar, *with only one theatrical release* and a very limited adjustment for inflation, grossed an obscene amount of money. People can talk it down all they want, point to 3d, point to whatever they want, but all the highest grossing films of all time have some kind of hook that differentiated them.
> 
> Gone with the Wind had revolutionary set pieces. Star Wars, E.T. and Jaws had ridiculous special effects at the time of their release. Titanic had an almost full-scale half model of the ship mechanically sunk for a scene. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs were a huge step forward in animation. The only movies on the inflation adjusted list that were primarily story driven as opposed to groundbreaking filmmaking in some way were The Sound of Music, The Ten Commandments, and Doctor Zhivago.... All of those pre-1966.
> 
> Further, the way Avatar stood out in 2009, in a time of way more studio releases than existed in the 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s, makes it that much more impressive. The top grossing movies before and after Avatar made less than half the gross of Avatar. The next movie to make more than 2/3rds as much as Avatar was The Force Awakens. Frozen, for example, as big a hit as it is for Disney, grossed significantly less than 1/2 as much.
> 
> There is no way to wish away how big a hit Avatar was in 2009. On a historical basis, it was a massively popular movie.



I don't disagree with your post at all, though I do want to point out that Avatar did have a theatrical re-release.

It was called _Avatar: Special Edition _and was only released for 3D and IMAX 3D screens.  It had 9 extra minutes of CG footage.  The re-release hit theaters August 27, 2010 and ran for 12 weeks.  During that time it brought in another $33+ million ($10+ million in North America and $22+ million overseas).

Comparatively, $33+ million is a drop in the great big bucket of the $2.7+ billion take, but I figured it should be noted.  Even without the re-release other movies don't even come close (which I'm pretty sure that was a piece of your point).


----------



## Bay Max

********** said:


> I don't really get the crazy backlash that Avatar seems to get. Was it a great movie? No. But it was 10 times better than any part of the Transformers movies, and they are releasing a 5th one of those piles of garbage and they make a billion dollars each. Why do people seem so angry that Avatar was popular? I really don't get it. Who cares? And who even cares if they make more movies and if they are popular? You don't like it, don't go see it.



I'm not a big, angry Avatar hater, but I really didn't like the film.  It was a spectacle of (what was at the time) innovative technology and was certainly worth seeing for that alone, but I would've preferred to see a more original story and/or quality acting paired with that spectacle.

What bothers me about its popularity (or films like Transformers making so much money) is that Hollywood is perpetually rewarded for making garbage.  It keeps delivering the message that the script/story is meaningless.  And Hollywood keeps churning out the same, silly stuff.  That would also be fine with me if there was also an appropriate investment in original ideas.  Production companies are not willing to take the risk because so few people want to see quality movies.  They want sequels, reboots, or rehashes; they want CGI; they want to see the good guys wearing white and the bad guy wearing black; and they want the good guy to live happily ever after.

Inversely, quality films are rarely rewarded with much commercial success.  It's hard to even get those films made.  Moonlight, this year's Oscar winner, grossed less than 28M domestically.  That would be a failure of an opening weekend for a Transformers film.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ike Perlmutter out at Marvel
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...security-helped-solve-bizarre-mystery-1008074



What a CRAZY story and what crazy people!

@rteetz - Hope you have a blast! Are you going solo or with your family?


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> The next three days I will be coming to you live from WDW. I will have updates as I can.


so jealous have fun and stay hydrated!


----------



## jknezek

Bay Max said:


> What bothers me about its popularity (or films like Transformers making so much money) is that Hollywood is perpetually rewarded for making garbage.  It keeps delivering the message that the script/story is meaningless.  And Hollywood keeps churning out the same, silly stuff.  That would also be fine with me if there was also an appropriate investment in original ideas.  Production companies are not willing to take the risk because so few people want to see quality movies.  They want sequels, reboots, or rehashes; they want CGI; they want to see the good guys wearing white and the bad guy wearing black; and they want the good guy to live happily ever after.
> 
> Inversely, quality films are rarely rewarded with much commercial success.  It's hard to even get those films made.  Moonlight, this year's Oscar winner, grossed less than 28M domestically.  That would be a failure of an opening weekend for a Transformers film.




I hear this complaint from people from time to time and it makes me chuckle. I'm not paying to go to the movie theater to see some character driven drama or comedy with a great story. It costs way too much to watch something on the big screen that is just as good 6 weeks later on my large t.v. and surround sound at home. To take my wife to the movies I'm looking at $50 in dinner, at least and that's what, one step above fast food? $30 in movie tickets, $15 for popcorn and drinks, and $40 for a babysitter. $135 to see something that I can watch for $5 or $6 after the kids go to bed in a few weeks? No thank you.

So production companies have no choice. They have to produce something that is worth dropping big bucks to see on the big screen. For me, that's special effects, dynamite sound, and groundbreaking graphics. So yeah, the comic book sequels, Star Wars, and kids cartoons are all I'm paying for on the big screen. Though I understand why others are willing to see Transformers, PotC, and Fast and Furious even if I'm not. And I'm guessing there are way more Americans like me, realizing there is limited to no value in watching that Oscar winning drama on the big screen versus my large screen t.v., than there are people that will go see a movie in the movie theater just because it is a good story.


----------



## eXo

NawlinsGuy80 said:


> If you want to base it off repeat viewings, etc, the same thing can be said about Titanic. I was in high school at the time and girls were going see that movie 10 times over. No way it would have be #3 all time otherwise.



Ok... but no one here is pitching a sequel to Titanic.    lol


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> What a CRAZY story and what crazy people!
> 
> @rteetz - Hope you have a blast! Are you going solo or with your family?


Solo Dis 20 trip!


----------



## mikepizzo

eXo said:


> Ok... but no one here is pitching a sequel to Titanic.    lol



They don't have to because there already is one and it's just as amazing as it looks...The Asylum releases amazing movies!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

mikepizzo said:


> They don't have to because there already is one and it's just as amazing as it looks...The Asylum releases amazing movies!


Very  but I laughed a lot. 
I read about the plot and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars land is vertical! 

Sorry couldn't get a picture...


----------



## skier_pete

OK - topic has been beaten to death here and elsewhere, but let's not forget that James Cameron is a very successful commerically popular director. It is not like Avatar was a fluke, and even if you don't just look at Titanic, pretty much every movie he's made has been a huge financial success - with the exception of The Abyss which might actually be his BEST movie.(OK - the directors cut.) 

And let's also no forget Titanic was overbudget, delayed, and thought that it would completely bomb - but was a huge hit. Avatar to him 10+ years to make and again was talked about like it was going to be a disaster and again was a huge hit. (Regardless of 3D and all a huge hit.) The sequels have been delayed so much it's crazy. (I want to say the original release dates were like 2015) But Sony is going to have a MASSIVE investment in these movies and seem willing to put the money up to make all these movies at once. I'm just saying that it's hard to dismiss the likelyhood that these sequels will be huge hits, even 10 years later. Probably not on the level of the original, but quite probably in the realm of what is considered successful for a tentpole nowadays. ($300 million domestic, $750 million international.)


----------



## Bay Max

jknezek said:


> I hear this complaint from people from time to time and it makes me chuckle. I'm not paying to go to the movie theater to see some character driven drama or comedy with a great story. It costs way too much to watch something on the big screen that is just as good 6 weeks later on my large t.v. and surround sound at home. To take my wife to the movies I'm looking at $50 in dinner, at least and that's what, one step above fast food? $30 in movie tickets, $15 for popcorn and drinks, and $40 for a babysitter. $135 to see something that I can watch for $5 or $6 after the kids go to bed in a few weeks? No thank you.
> 
> So production companies have no choice. They have to produce something that is worth dropping big bucks to see on the big screen. For me, that's special effects, dynamite sound, and groundbreaking graphics. So yeah, the comic book sequels, Star Wars, and kids cartoons are all I'm paying for on the big screen. Though I understand why others are willing to see Transformers, PotC, and Fast and Furious even if I'm not. And I'm guessing there are way more Americans like me, realizing there is limited to no value in watching that Oscar winning drama on the big screen versus my large screen t.v., than there are people that will go see a movie in the movie theater just because it is a good story.



I understand and agree with pretty much everything you said, but there's an implication that good special effects, etc. and a good story/acting/etc. are mutually exclusive.


----------



## jknezek

Bay Max said:


> I understand and agree with pretty much everything you said, but there's an implication that good special effects, etc. and a good story/acting/etc. are mutually exclusive.


Not by rule, but sometimes by effect. There are only so many things you can focus on in a movie. Look at all the seminal SFX movies. They either compromised on the SFX, or on the actors, because you can't afford both. Writing a good, original story on top is really, really hard. I don't expect to get my cake and eat it too when it comes to movies.


----------



## rteetz

Pandora is just visually stunning. The details are incredible. 

At Tiffins now and this place is a home run as well.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Pandora is just visually stunning. The details are incredible.
> 
> At Tiffins now and this place is a home run as well.



Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself!  You have to let us know what you ordered at Tiffins.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Pandora is just visually stunning. The details are incredible.
> 
> At Tiffins now and this place is a home run as well.



You should vlog some stuff.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> You should vlog some stuff.


I have plenty of photos. I'm not one for video really.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself!  You have to let us know what you ordered at Tiffins.


Waygu Striploin and it's amazing


----------



## rteetz

Dinosaur posted at 45 minutes. I waited 10-15 minutes.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Dinosaur posted at 45 minutes. I waited 10-15 minutes.


Was looking at AK wait times on my break, looked like it was pretty crowded (or posted as such)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Was looking at AK wait times on my break, looked like it was pretty crowded (or posted as such)


It is but it's not terrible. I thought it would be worse.


----------



## saskdw

jknezek said:


> I hear this complaint from people from time to time and it makes me chuckle. I'm not paying to go to the movie theater to see some character driven drama or comedy with a great story. It costs way too much to watch something on the big screen that is just as good 6 weeks later on my large t.v. and surround sound at home. To take my wife to the movies I'm looking at $50 in dinner, at least and that's what, one step above fast food? $30 in movie tickets, $15 for popcorn and drinks, and $40 for a babysitter. $135 to see something that I can watch for $5 or $6 after the kids go to bed in a few weeks? No thank you.
> 
> So production companies have no choice. They have to produce something that is worth dropping big bucks to see on the big screen. For me, that's special effects, dynamite sound, and groundbreaking graphics. So yeah, the comic book sequels, Star Wars, and kids cartoons are all I'm paying for on the big screen. Though I understand why others are willing to see Transformers, PotC, and Fast and Furious even if I'm not. And I'm guessing there are way more Americans like me, realizing there is limited to no value in watching that Oscar winning drama on the big screen versus my large screen t.v., than there are people that will go see a movie in the movie theater just because it is a good story.



Exactly.


----------



## saskdw

Bay Max said:


> I'm not a big, angry Avatar hater, but I really didn't like the film.  It was a spectacle of (what was at the time) innovative technology and was certainly worth seeing for that alone, but I would've preferred to see a more original story and/or quality acting paired with that spectacle.
> 
> What bothers me about its popularity (or films like Transformers making so much money) is that Hollywood is perpetually rewarded for making garbage.  It keeps delivering the message that the script/story is meaningless.  And Hollywood keeps churning out the same, silly stuff.  That would also be fine with me if there was also an appropriate investment in original ideas.  Production companies are not willing to take the risk because so few people want to see quality movies.  They want sequels, reboots, or rehashes; they want CGI; they want to see the good guys wearing white and the bad guy wearing black; and they want the good guy to live happily ever after.
> 
> Inversely, quality films are rarely rewarded with much commercial success.  It's hard to even get those films made.  Moonlight, this year's Oscar winner, grossed less than 28M domestically.  That would be a failure of an opening weekend for a Transformers film.



All I'm hearing is you are angry that people will pay to watch Transformers and you're the only one who wants to watch Dr Zhivago in theater now days>


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Disney Springs will begin offering payed preferred parking in the lemon and grapefruit lots, starting tomorrow (6/1). The price will be $10.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disne...-preferred-parking-service-starting-june-1st/


----------



## dlavender

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Springs will begin offering payed preferred parking in the lemon and grapefruit lots, starting tomorrow (6/1). The price will be $10.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/disne...-preferred-parking-service-starting-june-1st/



That's gonna bring them some nice flow during the Christmas season when people will be "forced" to park in the pay spots when no other options are available.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> It is but it's not terrible. I thought it would be worse.


Honestly I've never really seen a "busy" day there so that's probably why the waits surprised me so much


----------



## Harry Wallace

People are saying on a Disney World FB group that they are being held on Express Transportation and being told AK is closed until further notice because of "inclement weather." Any details on this? Or even any validity?


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> People are saying on a Disney World FB group that they are being held on Express Transportation and being told AK is closed until further notice because of "inclement weather." Any details on this? Or even any validity?


I'm inside the park and things seem fine.


----------



## rteetz

BTW Flight of Passage is aweseome. Screen tech is incredible.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> I'm inside the park and things seem fine.


Hmmm, that's weird. Maybe capacity? I'm not sure just what I read.


rteetz said:


> BTW Flight of Passage is aweseome. Screen tech is incredible.


I was hoping thats what you would report! I was waiting to see if you found the 3D jarring or overused but it appears not! Are you staying onsite?


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Hmmm, that's weird. Maybe capacity? I'm not sure just what I read.
> 
> I was hoping thats what you would report! I was waiting to see if you found the 3D jarring or overused but it appears not! Are you staying onsite?


I'm at Pop. You really can't see the edges of the screen unless you are at the absolute end of the theater.


----------



## Fantasia79

How long did you wait in line for FOP?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> How long did you wait in line for FOP?


I had a FP for that so like 5 minutes.


----------



## rteetz

Navi River Journey is a good ride but a bit short. It would great if it was a couple minutes longer. The AA is incredible and bigger than I thought.


----------



## Veronique

Will you swing by the renovations at POP, try to snap some pictures?


----------



## rteetz

Veronique said:


> Will you swing by the renovations at POP, try to snap some pictures?


If I do it won't be until Friday.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Navi River Journey is a good ride but a bit short. It would great if it was a couple minutes longer. The AA is incredible and bigger than I thought.


Short like I can't believe it's over or short that I would have liked it to be longer


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Short like I can't believe it's over or short that I would have liked it to be longer


I would have liked it to be longer.


----------



## rteetz

The tiger float was missing from RoL.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

We were there yesterday and today. Satu'li Canteen was very good. Give it a try if you need a snack later tonight after Tiffins or are looking for something sweet.  Have a great trip!


----------



## soniam

Sorry if this has been posted. I searched and couldn't find anything. Plus, I have been stuck in line at Volcano Bay I think Mission Space is going down for refurb this summer. I couldn't get an FP+ on 2 days at the beginning of August, despite getting online at 7am WDW time. I could get Froway though.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> The tiger float was missing from RoL.


 That poor show!


----------



## MissGina5

soniam said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. I searched and couldn't find anything. Plus, I have been stuck in line at Volcano Bay I think Mission Space is going down for refurb this summer. I couldn't get an FP+ on 2 days at the beginning of August, despite getting online at 7am WDW time. I could get Froway though.


Mission Space is scheduled for summer refurb yes! 
If only they would just replace it (sigh)


----------



## soniam

MissGina5 said:


> Mission Space is scheduled for summer refurb yes!
> If only they would just replace it (sigh)



We actually love MS Orange. I got stuck with Living with the Land and Turtle Talk FPs for the 2 days. We like both but don't usually have to use an FP for these.


----------



## MissGina5

soniam said:


> We actually love MS Orange. I got stuck with Living with the Land and Turtle Talk FPs for the 2 days. We like both but don't usually have to use an FP for these.



I have had a fear of vomit since I was 8 so ANY ride that includes a barf bag is going to tickle my fears a little bit. I also feel awfully nauseated after! But Living with the Land I was HALF ASLEEP through because my sleep cycle was so messed up haha. I will have to redo next time. My don't miss fastpass is Spaceship Earth!


----------



## Harry Wallace

Any idea how the evening EMH at Pandora is doing?


----------



## beer dave

Harry Wallace said:


> Any idea how the evening EMH at Pandora is doing?



My kids did them twice-- first night and sunday night-- first was ridiculous with obnoxious drunks.  Man peeing in bushes back at AKL with his embarrased wife and kids next to him, not even hidden.  Girls on the bus screaming profanities at each other in front of children.
Second night was still crowded and the cast members were telling everyone that they can cue but there is no guarantee they will be able to ride.

I was there till about 9 on tuesday night-- we got there around 7....not too bad at first-- I think around 120 waits for both...Got crowded towards dark, and there was a heavy flow of entries when we left-- so I think it is still really crowded.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Any idea how the evening EMH at Pandora is doing?


I was there last night and FoP was 60 minutes most of the night. NRJ was 20 minutes. My group was the start of the EMH line for FoP.


----------



## Bay Max

jknezek said:


> Not by rule, but sometimes by effect. There are only so many things you can focus on in a movie. Look at all the seminal SFX movies. They either compromised on the SFX, or on the actors, because you can't afford both. Writing a good, original story on top is really, really hard. I don't expect to get my cake and eat it too when it comes to movies.



Great


saskdw said:


> All I'm hearing is you are angry that people will pay to watch Transformers and you're the only one who wants to watch Dr Zhivago in theater now days>



Ooof.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering will start at Pizzafari next week. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/pizz...le-order-to-launch-next-week-at-pizzafari.htm


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering will start at Pizzafari next week.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/pizz...le-order-to-launch-next-week-at-pizzafari.htm


Hope they include the Dining Plans soon....this is such a time saver!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> The tiger float was missing from RoL.


He was busy getting arrested for d.u.i. 

Also, could you share your photos with us? Only if you want obviously.


----------



## SaharanTea

jlundeen said:


> Hope they include the Dining Plans soon....this is such a time saver!



I'm off the dining plan wagon overall, but we got the summer quick service deal so it would have been nice to have that rolled out for our upcoming trip.

I wonder if the lack of mobile ordering might dampen dining plan sales as more and more locations get it?  It probably wouldn't be significant, but it might make a few people think twice.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> He was busy getting arrested for d.u.i.
> 
> Also, could you share your photos with us? Only if you want obviously.


I'll have a trip report as soon as I get back. A lot of my photos are too big to share on mobile.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

I posted in its own thread but Disney market share in Orlando has fallen below 70% for the first time. Universal has risen to 25%.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> I posted in its own thread but Disney market share in Orlando has fallen below 70% for the first time. Universal has risen to 25%.


It's only going to keep receding as universal expands (especially if and when they get on that third gate)


----------



## luisov

umichigan10 said:


> It's only going to keep receding as universal expands (especially if and when they get on that third gate)



It'll be interesting. In my opinion Universal is still riding on Potter's success. If the Dragon Challenge substitute becomes a reality I think they'll be in a better position to face Star Wars. Otherwise, I think this number will change in Disney's favor before Nintendo land becomes a thing.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> It'll be interesting. In my opinion Universal is still riding on Potter's success. If the Dragon Challenge substitute becomes a reality I think they'll be in a better position to face Star Wars. Otherwise, I think this number will change in Disney's favor before Nintendo land becomes a thing.


Pandora has renewed interest in AK and Star Wars will definitely help. I think Disney is okay.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> Pandora has renewed interest in AK and Star Wars will definitely help. I think Disney is okay.



I agree. Toy Story land and the potential Epcot expansion will help as well. Not that we should complain though. This battle forces both companies to deliver only their best.


----------



## PolyRob

luisov said:


> I agree. Toy Story land and the potential Epcot expansion will help as well. Not that we should complain though. This battle forces both companies to deliver only their best.


IDK how much influence one single person has on market share, but as soon as Toy Story Land's date is announced at the D23 Expo, I am booking a trip


----------



## Buckeye218

soniam said:


> We actually love MS Orange. I got stuck with Living with the Land and Turtle Talk FPs for the 2 days. We like both but don't usually have to use an FP for these.



Mission Space Orange is my favorite ride in any WDW park.  I hope they continue with their rumored plans to do minor updates to the video and/or storyline in advance of the 50th and keep this awesome ride indefinitely!


----------



## skier_pete

Buckeye218 said:


> Mission Space Orange is my favorite ride in any WDW park.  I hope they continue with their rumored plans to do minor updates to the video and/or storyline in advance of the 50th and keep this awesome ride indefinitely!



If any ride should have a "different result each ride" it's that one. They have you push those stupid buttons that due nothing.  Rather than randomizing, have the ride results change based on what you press. (Yes - this will be a bit limited because the entire ride mechanism is on the same spinner, but you could still program variations within that limitation.) If that's too complicated, then just randomize the whole ride.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> If any ride should have a "different result each ride" it's that one. They have you push those stupid buttons that due nothing.  Rather than randomizing, have the ride results change based on what you press. (Yes - this will be a bit limited because the entire ride mechanism is on the same spinner, but you could still program variations within that limitation.) If that's too complicated, then just randomize the whole ride.


When we go, we tend to just start playing with all the buttons and switches....if there are strangers in there with us, they also seem to enjoy our "enhancements" of talking back to "Lt. Dan", er, I mean Mission Control. 

We love the ride, but I agree that the story really does need updating.


----------



## rteetz

The amount of full or over flowing trash cans I've seen over two days is ridiculous. I know it's busy but jeez.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> The amount of full or over flowing trash cans I've seen over two days is ridiculous. I know it's busy but jeez.



I agree, on Sunday there was a completely overflowed trash can on the test track queue. They have to start doing something about this it's getting bad.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I agree, on Sunday there was a completely overflowed trash can on the test track queue. They have to start doing something about this it's getting bad.


I tweeted at WDWToday for the one in the NRJ queue and they said they took care of it but it seriously all over property.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> The amount of full or over flowing trash cans I've seen over two days is ridiculous. I know it's busy but jeez.





BigRed98 said:


> I agree, on Sunday there was a completely overflowed trash can on the test track queue. They have to start doing something about this it's getting bad.



I'm always so intrigued by these posts. I'm in the parks at least 30 hours a week as a guest, and I've never noticed it to be a problem (with one exception). I can't stand by a trashcan for more than 10 minutes without needing to move so custodial can empty it.

The TTC trashcans are always full. It doesn't seem to matter when I am there. But those are not the norm in my experience.

Not doubting that it's a problem for some - maybe I just don't notice it anymore - but I've never thought of it to be A Thing


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> I'm always so intrigued by these posts. I'm in the parks at least 30 hours a week as a guest, and I've never noticed it to be a problem (with one exception). I can't stand by a trashcan for more than 10 minutes without needing to move so custodial can empty it.
> 
> The TTC trashcans are always full. It doesn't seem to matter when I am there. But those are not the norm in my experience.
> 
> Not doubting that it's a problem for some - maybe I just don't notice it anymore - but I've never thought of it to be A Thing


Well the NRJ one was the worst I have seen. I just walked by one in the little mermaid queue and that was full. I saw others in AK yesterday.


----------



## skier_pete

@rteetz - less time posting on here and more time enjoying WDW! We'll be here when you get back!


----------



## DisMommyTX

Are there any rumors about late hours at AK after the first week of July? The 'emh every night ends' July 4th. Then there are only morning emh scheduled. Hours throughout the fall still list the park as closing at 7pm. I assume regular hours will be extended until 9ish most nights, but it would be great to have some evening emh at least once or twice a week as well. We never do morning hours, so I really miss the late hours at AK and HS.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Well the NRJ one was the worst I have seen. I just walked by one in the little mermaid queue and that was full. I saw others in AK yesterday.



It sounds like queue ones are the most problematic? I'm never in lines so it makes sense why I don't notice it. Those are also the areas that are hardest to reach simply because the area is filled with guests who can't go anywhere.

That's an interesting situation to be solved.


----------



## PolyRob

DisMommyTX said:


> Are there any rumors about late hours at AK after the first week of July? The 'emh every night ends' July 4th. Then there are only morning emh scheduled. Hours throughout the fall still list the park as closing at 7pm. I assume regular hours will be extended until 9ish most nights, but it would be great to have some evening emh at least once or twice a week as well. We never do morning hours, so I really miss the late hours at AK and HS.


I'm REALLY hoping the EMH is extended. I arrive that Friday and would love to see Pandora that late!


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> The amount of full or over flowing trash cans I've seen over two days is ridiculous. I know it's busy but jeez.


Please don't hold it against the cast members. Especially the Animal Kingdom front line cast members. Every single department is severely over worked. There are nowhere near enough cast members. I work in quick service and our full timers have been working 60 and 70 hours every week for months now. I'm part time and I've been doing between 35 and 48 hours a week since March.


----------



## RobertUpland

Mobile ordering starts at Restaurantosaurus on June 27th. Be patient as cast members won't be told anything about how it will work until the week before.


----------



## rteetz

RobertUpland said:


> Please don't hold it against the cast members. Especially the Animal Kingdom front line cast members. Every single department is severely over worked. There are nowhere near enough cast members. I work in quick service and our full timers have been working 60 and 70 hours every week for months now. I'm part time and I've been doing between 35 and 48 hours a week since March.


I don't but I think there should be a better system for the queue trash cans as that seems to be where the problem is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger has resigned from President Trump's advisory council after he decided to leave the Paris Climate agreement.

https://t.co/NRoudjrLub


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> I don't but I think there should be a better system for the queue trash cans as that seems to be where the problem is.


Definitely. Something drastic needs to happen at AK.


----------



## splash327

jlundeen said:


> When we go, we tend to just start playing with all the buttons and switches....if there are strangers in there with us, they also seem to enjoy our "enhancements" of talking back to "Lt. Dan", er, I mean Mission Control.
> 
> We love the ride, but I agree that the story really does need updating.



And I thought we were the only ones that did that.  And since you are not spinning in the "hyper sleep" phase we all try and do the goofiest sleeping face.


----------



## wareagle57

SureAsLiz said:


> It sounds like queue ones are the most problematic? I'm never in lines so it makes sense why I don't notice it. Those are also the areas that are hardest to reach simply because the area is filled with guests who can't go anywhere.
> 
> That's an interesting situation to be solved.



It's not something I've ever thought about, but if I had known it would be an issue when designing the queue (is this an issue in other queues?) then I would build hallways between the rooms that CMs can access, and put the trashcans next to doors that open up into those hallways. Put perhaps that would detract from theming?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Pandora has renewed interest in AK and Star Wars will definitely help. I think Disney is okay.



As long as their absolute numbers are steady/growing they will be fine even if they lose share

It's like when a new restaurant opens next to an existing restaurant - it isn't necessarily bad for the original as the new one can bring more people to the area in general and should be good to the customers as both need to provide a good product

And if this is what Pandora opening is like it is going to be nuts when Star Wars Land opens.  If they offer something similar to the extra extra magic hours for onsite guests for Star Wars the could really drive up demand (and prices with it)


----------



## SureAsLiz

wareagle57 said:


> It's not something I've ever thought about, but if I had known it would be an issue when designing the queue (is this an issue in other queues?) then I would build hallways between the rooms that CMs can access, and put the trashcans next to doors that open up into those hallways. Put perhaps that would detract from theming?



It's a problem in several of the queues, not just River Journey.

After thinking about it last night, Princess Fairy Tale Hall has hard to access trashcans and that queue can build up trash throughout the day (though the trashcans themselves aren't generally full. Guests just leave their trash everywhere).

Mermaid on the other hand has trashcans near access points, so those are pretty easy for custodial to reach.

It sounds like it might be more of an 'out of sight out of mind' situation, in which case there should probably be some sort of system in which every trashcan gets checked - nothing complicated, just a numbered checklist kind of thing. But most of the effort is probably put into the heavy traffic areas


----------



## Jamie297

wareagle57 said:


> It's not something I've ever thought about, but if I had known it would be an issue when designing the queue (is this an issue in other queues?) then I would build hallways between the rooms that CMs can access, and put the trashcans next to doors that open up into those hallways. Put perhaps that would detract from theming?



It's too bad Disney didn't think of something like a "utilidor" with a vacuum trash collection system for AK while it was being built. I think I have heard of something like that in another park somewhere...hummm o-yeah...never mind. Lol


----------



## rteetz

Jamie297 said:


> It's too bad Disney didn't think of something like a "utilidor" with a vacuum trash collection system for AK while it was being built. I think I have heard of something like that in another park somewhere...hummm o-yeah...never mind. Lol


AK is such a different park I don't think it's quite equipped for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jamie297 said:


> It's too bad Disney didn't think of something like a "utilidor" with a vacuum trash collection system for AK while it was being built. I think I have heard of something like that in another park somewhere...hummm o-yeah...never mind. Lol



That would be really hard - one of the negatives of the utilidoor system is you can't really have plants above it so just don't think that would work at AK ... but perhaps something creative could have been developed or just suck it up and increase CM costs and have more out and about.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> AK is such a different park I don't think it's quite equipped for that.



That may be, but few things say 'ecological awareness' quite like overflowing trash-cans.  :-/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Former Disney CEO Michael Eisner close to buying a soccer club

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/i...m_campaign=postplanner&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## Lee Matthews

Out of all the football clubs..... Portsmouth lol


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be really hard - one of the negatives of the utilidoor system is you can't really have plants above it so just don't think that would work at AK ... but perhaps something creative could have been developed or just suck it up and increase CM costs and have more out and about.


This!  Its not an access issue...its a # of available employees issue.


----------



## MissGina5

closetmickey said:


> This!  Its not an access issue...its a # of available employees issue.


Hire my sister she's lookin to join disney! lol


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> Hire my sister she's lookin to join disney! lol


It's not that hard if you want a low paying, menial job. They hire people by the boatloads. Just remember, you don't get paid for time from employee parking to costuming to the park where your shift starts, or in reverse. It's a long day according to the people I know who work there. Many of whom do it more because it is fun than because they earn a fair wage...


----------



## Irish_Mike

Because World of Disney could not get any more crowded, you can now buy the ever-popular enchanted rose cup there (While supplies last)

https://twitter.com/DisneySprings/status/870720432613281792


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Because World of Disney could not get any more crowded, you can now buy the ever-popular enchanted rose cup there (While supplies last)
> 
> https://twitter.com/DisneySprings/status/870720432613281792


Yeah I was there today and must've missed it. I would've picked one up otherwise.


----------



## PolyRob

Irish_Mike said:


> Because World of Disney could not get any more crowded, you can now buy the ever-popular enchanted rose cup there (While supplies last)
> 
> https://twitter.com/DisneySprings/status/870720432613281792


I just looked hoping it would be in the app. I didn't see it


----------



## Bay Max

RobertUpland said:


> Mobile ordering starts at Restaurantosaurus on June 27th. Be patient as cast members won't be told anything about how it will work until the week before.


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> It's not that hard if you want a low paying, menial job. They hire people by the boatloads. Just remember, you don't get paid for time from employee parking to costuming to the park where your shift starts, or in reverse. It's a long day according to the people I know who work there. Many of whom do it more because it is fun than because they earn a fair wage...



True. There's also a thing where sometimes you can only apply for one job at a time at Disney? that's the trouble she is running into


----------



## rteetz

Tragical express time....


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Tragical express time....


Have you already reached 12 hours before your flight? I often though Tragical Express was sponsored by Orlando Airport to strand you there as long as possible so they can take the few remaining dollars Disney somehow missed!


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Have you already reached 12 hours before your flight? I often though Tragical Express was sponsored by Orlando Airport to strand you there as long as possible so they can take the few remaining dollars Disney somehow missed!


I don't mind the 3 hour prior pick up time. It's one of the most relaxing parts of my Disney vacation  seriously though I went non-stop these last three days.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Tragical express time....


There should be a 'dislike' button.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I don't mind the 3 hour prior pick up time. It's one of the most relaxing parts of my Disney vacation  seriously though I went non-stop these last three days.



We've often found that with Disney vacations. We don't go often enough for it to be old hat, so every couple years. And we want to maximize what we get for the massive expense. So they are the most fun, but not the most relaxing, vacations.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> We've often found that with Disney vacations. We don't go often enough for it to be old hat, so every couple years. And we want to maximize what we get for the massive expense. So they are the most fun, but not the most relaxing, vacations.


This was my shortest trip ever so I really wanted to maximize what I did. I feel I accomplished that well.


----------



## writerguyfl

Harry Wallace said:


> People are saying on a Disney World FB group that they are being held on Express Transportation and being told AK is closed until further notice because of "inclement weather." Any details on this? Or even any validity?



I was at Disney World this week.  There was a massive thunderstorm that night that rolled through the area.  Radar was looking quite ugly for an extended time.  When dangerous storms occur, Cast Members working in completely outdoor areas get moved.  For example, the folks selling beverages/ice cream with nothing more than an umbrella for shade.

As I've never used the Express Transportation, I'm not sure what facilities exist.  However, as it is a new program I'd guess there's nothing permanent.  Perhaps this was a case where the Express Transportation "entrance" into Disney's Animal Kingdom was temporarily closed because it was unsafe for Cast Members to be there.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Tragical express time....



So soon?!? But, it seems you were able to really squeeze in as much fun as possible! Safe travels!


----------



## osully

so sad to take the magical express away from Disney on your checkout day!


----------



## jlundeen

osully said:


> so sad to take the magical express away from Disney on your checkout day!


We call it the "tragically depressed" bus


----------



## Jetku

osully said:


> so sad to take the magical express away from Disney on your checkout day!



Ever since we had a baby, I now embrace the tragical express. Usually ready to go home.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP express bus pass for the summer 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...mer-long-express-bus-pass-annual-passholders/


----------



## bethbuchall

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Frozen themed dessert party at Epcot. It will replace the existing dessert party for Illuminations and guests will get a private ride on FEA.



Any rumors on when this may start? I'm not thrilled about it being Frozen, but I'd really like an Illuminations dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

bethbuchall said:


> Any rumors on when this may start? I'm not thrilled about it being Frozen, but I'd really like an Illuminations dessert party.


Nothing yet.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Nothing yet.


I hadn't heard of this until now, but hopefully it just stays a rumor. I have the feeling if they take away the Illuminations Dessert Party, then it might be true of the rumor that Disney might be making a new show at EPCOT. I hope that doesn't happen though. I love Illuminations!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Considering all the factors, that 5% increase in UOR attendance is crazy good. I wonder if HHN success had something to do with those numbers.
Story: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-attendance-down-20170601-story.html


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hadn't heard of this until now, but hopefully it just stays a rumor. I have the feeling if they take away the Illuminations Dessert Party, then it might be true of the rumor that Disney might be making a new show at EPCOT. I hope that doesn't happen though. I love Illuminations!


Illuminations isn't going to last forever.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/


Seems that this took a long time to correct...it's been a known issue for years, with instructions publicly posted about how to scam the system.  I'm glad that they are at least trying to level the playing field.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Illuminations isn't going to last forever.



Yeah I know. It will be a sad day when it does.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/



All I have to say is that it's about time this issue is getting fixed.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/



I wonder if the number of abusers finally hit a mark that caused the change, or they always had this pegged as a fix and are doing it alongside some other upgrade.  

Always seemed like too much work for me.  But maybe I can now get that IASW 4th FP?


----------



## Gastonecrosse

Hopefully this isn't too ignorant of a question.

Would this site

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/eat-to-the-beat-concerts/ 

be considered a reputable source for information concerning the Food and Wine festival concert lineup?

We are planning to schedule our next trip to coincide with a musical performance but I seem to be having trouble finding good information.  While I initially thought I am looking too far ahead, apparently FP+ bookings for the first day of the festival are only 27 days out so I really need to get on the ball with reservations!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/


Fabulous! Maybe I can get a decent 4th FP this week.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland update

http://micechat.com/162526-disneyland-photo-update-summer-begun/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

     Paddlefish at Disney Springs Offering Father’s Day Special


----------



## nkosiek

Gastonecrosse said:


> Hopefully this isn't too ignorant of a question.
> 
> Would this site
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/eat-to-the-beat-concerts/
> 
> be considered a reputable source for information concerning the Food and Wine festival concert lineup?
> 
> We are planning to schedule our next trip to coincide with a musical performance but I seem to be having trouble finding good information.  While I initially thought I am looking too far ahead, apparently FP+ bookings for the first day of the festival are only 27 days out so I really need to get on the ball with reservations!


Disney Food Blog are solid when it comes to info regarding anything food.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/



personally I am glad to hear it - I mean, just makes sense that you would have 3 FP (or the bonus ones after you use your 3) for a valid, used park ticket for that day

Wonder if this will also impact people who use a Magic Band connected to an AP holder not in the park that day (i.e., a person on a solo trip who uses their partners magic band)


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to begin cracking down on the SDFP, and is locking accounts so people can't cheat the system.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/disne...ll-begin-locking-guest-accounts-abuse-system/



I'm sort of embarrassed to admit that I had never even heard of this loophole before this news.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> I'm sort of embarrassed to admit that I had never even heard of this loophole before this news.


There is a thread about it on TPAS.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Gastonecrosse said:


> Hopefully this isn't too ignorant of a question.
> 
> Would this site
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/eat-to-the-beat-concerts/
> 
> be considered a reputable source for information concerning the Food and Wine festival concert lineup?
> 
> We are planning to schedule our next trip to coincide with a musical performance but I seem to be having trouble finding good information.  While I initially thought I am looking too far ahead, apparently FP+ bookings for the first day of the festival are only 27 days out so I really need to get on the ball with reservations!


Yes, they are reputable in my opinion, especially info on the Food and Wine Festival.  Most of the information on the 2017 Eat to the Beat concerts comes from the individual bands' websites.   Just to let you know, Disney did not release the official schedule  for the Eat to the Beat concerts last year until the day reservations opened up for the special events and seminars.   I hope they do a better job this year.


----------



## ckelly14

jlundeen said:


> Seems that this took a long time to correct...it's been a known issue for years, with instructions publicly posted about how to scam the system.  I'm glad that they are at least trying to level the playing field.



Disney may have just realized they can monetize it...


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> personally I am glad to hear it - I mean, just makes sense that you would have 3 FP (or the bonus ones after you use your 3) for a valid, used park ticket for that day
> 
> Wonder if this will also impact people who use a Magic Band connected to an AP holder not in the park that day (i.e., a person on a solo trip who uses their partners magic band)



I believe the upgrade or whatever will only let the FP be used if the ticket for that FP was used to enter the park that day.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Choza de Margarita is apparently nearing completion at the Mexico Pavilion, after a number of delays.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photo-choza-de-margarita-almost-completed/


----------



## Indybill

Gastonecrosse said:


> Hopefully this isn't too ignorant of a question.
> 
> Would this site
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/eat-to-the-beat-concerts/
> 
> be considered a reputable source for information concerning the Food and Wine festival concert lineup?
> 
> We are planning to schedule our next trip to coincide with a musical performance but I seem to be having trouble finding good information.  While I initially thought I am looking too far ahead, apparently FP+ bookings for the first day of the festival are only 27 days out so I really need to get on the ball with reservations!



Disney tends to have the same acts come back year after year. All you need to do is search for that performer's website and look for their tour schedule. This is how she comes up with names for the ones she has filled in. She also has ties to Disney which are good and bad...the rumors come from those connections but for a lot of the food reviews, take them with a grain of salt. See how often she gives anything a really bad review. We used to swear by her and then over the years realized the ties were a little too close to get a fully honest review.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Flag Retreat ceremony to honor World War II veterans


----------



## skier_pete

Gastonecrosse said:


> Hopefully this isn't too ignorant of a question.
> 
> Would this site
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/eat-to-the-beat-concerts/
> 
> be considered a reputable source for information concerning the Food and Wine festival concert lineup?
> 
> We are planning to schedule our next trip to coincide with a musical performance but I seem to be having trouble finding good information.  While I initially thought I am looking too far ahead, apparently FP+ bookings for the first day of the festival are only 27 days out so I really need to get on the ball with reservations!



I would suggest they are pretty reliable. They make the list up from artists websites until Disney officially confirms it. However, understand I would consider anything on that list a "tentative" date, as Disney could certainly shift the artists around before the final announcement. Normally Disney doesn't announce the events until mid-July, but with F&W moved up to Labor Day, I expect that we will hear more details before the end of June.


----------



## laurxx24

What doesn't does everyone think about the Disneyland nighttime parade possibly coming to Disney world? Is that a solid rumor?


----------



## umichigan10

laurxx24 said:


> What doesn't does everyone think about the Disneyland nighttime parade possibly coming to Disney world? Is that a solid rumor?


There was a thread about it on here somewhere, as of now it's pretty much just speculation


----------



## Gastonecrosse

Thanks for the advice everyone!  I looked and indeed the artist in question my wife would like to see (David Cook) has the dates listed on his own page so I feel much more comfortable trying to make some plans.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Not really _Disney_ news, but for the six Apple Watch owners out there (Looking at you, Ryan), Apple is introducing new Toy Story watch faces with the new OS later this year (Alongside the current Mickey and Minnie).

Go crazy.


----------



## PolyRob

Irish_Mike said:


> Not really _Disney_ news, but for the six Apple Watch owners out there (Looking at you, Ryan), Apple is introducing new Toy Story watch faces with the new OS later this year (Alongside the current Mickey and Minnie).
> 
> Go crazy.


I am sitting here at work trying to hide my excitement of this news as I stream the keynote on my phone and post to disboards


----------



## Madonna3

This just in:

First day back at work after wonderful Disney trip causes severe "Disney Blues".


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Not really _Disney_ news, but for the six Apple Watch owners out there (Looking at you, Ryan), Apple is introducing new Toy Story watch faces with the new OS later this year (Alongside the current Mickey and Minnie).
> 
> Go crazy.


Well, now I am a happy camper.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Well, now I am a happy camper.



Woody is my favorite!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Woody is my favorite!
> 
> View attachment 242159


I can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger awarded for military service

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-ceo-bob-iger-awarded-for-his-military-service/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New menu items at Coral Reef

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-brightens-up-their-menu-by-adding-new-items/


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New menu items at Coral Reef
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-brightens-up-their-menu-by-adding-new-items/


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New menu items at Coral Reef
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-brightens-up-their-menu-by-adding-new-items/



Dang.  If we had known that before last week's silent auction, maybe we could have had a new auction item that would have Kevin and John go and review the new menu.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Dang.  If we had known that before last week's silent auction, maybe we could have had a new auction item that would have Kevin and John go and review the new menu.


I immediately thought maybe we could get John and Kevin to try it again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I immediately thought maybe we could get John and Kevin to try it again.



not sure if just a few new items will get them to go back ... now, a total redo with new chef, etc. might


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kung Fu Panda replacing Shrek at Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## rteetz

*News

2018 Pro Bowl Returns to Walt Disney World*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Fast&Furious - Supercharged Set to Open in Spring 2018*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal's Aventura Hotel to Offer Special Tech


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Fast&Furious - Supercharged Set to Open in Spring 2018*



Hopefully they are using the extended time to not have another flop like the Jimmy Fallon ride.


----------



## Bay Max

Interesting video about a possible patent application for the Star Wars Battle/Escape attraction.


----------



## SaharanTea

Here's a quote from FastPasser in the DHS Star Wars thread from the TPAS forum.  It seemed like news to me:



FastPasser. said:


> Look at what I just found.
> Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away will be dark through June 15, returning on June 16. When it returns, it will use new mobile performance stages for the performance of the show. The stages will be put in place each morning and removed from the park after the final performance of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away each evening. This will allow more space for guests to view both projection shows.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> Here's a quote from FastPasser in the DHS Star Wars thread from the TPAS forum.  It seemed like news to me:


Makes sense.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SaharanTea said:


> Here's a quote from FastPasser in the DHS Star Wars thread from the TPAS forum.  It seemed like news to me:


I have been wanting Disney to do this ever since Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular debuted last year. The stage they have now can block the Chinese Theater depending on how close your spot is.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Fast&Furious - Supercharged Set to Open in Spring 2018*



Has there been any info released on the type of ride this will be?


----------



## saskdw

dlavender said:


> Hopefully they are using the extended time to not have another flop like the Jimmy Fallon ride.



Calling the ride a flop would be an exaggeration. It wasn't a "game changer", but lot's of people are enjoying this ride.

Only the "screen police" are all over it. For every person who complains about screen rides there is a family that loves them. UO's increase in attendance is proof of that.


----------



## dlavender

saskdw said:


> Calling the ride a flop would be an exaggeration. It wasn't a "game changer", but lot's of people are enjoying this ride.
> 
> Only the "screen police" are all over it. For every person who complains about screen rides there is a family that loves them. UO's increase in attendance is proof of that.



Perhaps its true.

Just going by reviews, but perhaps in this case the negative ones are more in the minority.


----------



## luisov

Bay Max said:


> Interesting video about a possible patent application for the Star Wars Battle/Escape attraction.



That's actually really interesting and it would explain that strange circular building. Imagine the possibilities. Also to consider is the rumor that this ride will be divided in two sort of sections with a different system each.

Sounds like a quite complex ride.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> Has there been any info released on the type of ride this will be?


Screen-based/simulator from what I understand.

http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/fast-furious-ride/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> Calling the ride a flop would be an exaggeration. It wasn't a "game changer", but lot's of people are enjoying this ride.
> 
> Only the "screen police" are all over it. For every person who complains about screen rides there is a family that loves them. UO's increase in attendance is proof of that.


Eh..screen police is a little extreme description.

People do love them and some rides are best with them but a lot of criticism is that it's because that's all what Universal does now. Take out a ride or add a new ride and it's a screen or simulator. 

As for Jimmy Fallon from what I had most had been hearing is it's a more one and done with a lot of people enjoying the queue...sometimes more than the ride. Of course there are plenty going back for rerides but I think it was more of a let down to big anticipation of the ride as far as negative reviews on it.

I'm def. going to give the ride a shot for sure though.


----------



## luisov

saskdw said:


> Has there been any info released on the type of ride this will be?



From what I've read this might be similar to the Fast and Furious section of the Studio Tour at Universal Studios Hollywood, but using cars instead of trams and a little bit more of speed.

Sounds like some sort of Test Track surrounded by screens, but that's just a guess.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> From what I've read this might be similar to the Fast and Furious section of the Studio Tour at Universal Studios Hollywood, but using cars instead of trams and a little bit more of speed.
> 
> Sounds like some sort of Test Track surrounded by screens, but that's just a guess.


That's the rumor.


----------



## saskdw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Eh..screen police is a little extreme description.
> 
> People do love them and some rides are best with them but a lot of criticism is that it's because that's all what Universal does now. Take out a ride or add a new ride and it's a screen or simulator.
> 
> As for Jimmy Fallon from what I had most had been hearing is it's a more one and done with a lot of people enjoying the queue...sometimes more than the ride. Of course there are plenty going back for rerides but I think it was more of a let down to big anticipation of the ride as far as negative reviews on it.
> 
> I'm def. going to give the ride a shot for sure though.



Fair point.

The criticism doesn't come from the Universal fan base for the most part. It seems to come from the Disney die hards on DIS. At least that's the impression I get. You are right that there was a letdown for some that were expecting a game changer type of ride. It's not a game changer, it's just a decent attraction that will please more people than the old dated attraction it replaced.

My family loves the screen rides. My wife won't ride roller coaster type rides, but she loves the simulator rides.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> Fair point.
> 
> The criticism doesn't come from the Universal fan base for the most part. It seems to come from the Disney die hards on DIS. At least that's the impression I get. You are right that there was a letdown for some that were expecting a game changer type of ride. It's not a game changer, it's just a decent attraction that will please more people than the old dated attraction it replaced.
> 
> My family loves the screen rides. My wife won't ride roller coaster type rides, but she loves the simulator rides.


You can see from my sig I go to Universal and WDW. Actually my husband (though I've only gone with him once before back in 2011) loves Universal more than Disney because the rides are more his cup of tea like the Hulk and whatnot. I do enjoy Universal myself but I do wish a bit more variety was there now. I have more motion sickness sensitivity too and I don't do rides that do loops or huge drops. I'll still choose to go to Universal because for me personally I can't imagine going to one and not the other but it still doesn't mean I don't wish for more variety.

And Twister is one of my all time fav movies....but I do have the opinion that the attraction was outdated. When it first came out information about tornadoes was a lot less than we have now. 

Even all that being said I was still sad to hear the Fast and Furious ride got delayed since I'll miss it for my upcoming trip.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

saskdw said:


> Fair point.
> 
> The criticism doesn't come from the Universal fan base for the most part. It seems to come from the Disney die hards on DIS. At least that's the impression I get. You are right that there was a letdown for some that were expecting a game changer type of ride.


I'm on the Universal AP FB page, and quite a few on there don't  like the Fallon ride or all the screen based rides. It's not isn't the DIS. And many of them have absolutely no love for anything Disney. It is sometimes vicious on that page. Personally, I like Disney better, and don't mind the simulators at all.


----------



## skier_pete

saskdw said:


> Has there been any info released on the type of ride this will be?



Being as it's at Universal 95 % chance it's a screen based simulator ride?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You can see from my sig I go to Universal and WDW. Actually my husband (though I've only gone with him once before back in 2011) loves Universal more than Disney because the rides are more his cup of tea like the Hulk and whatnot. I do enjoy Universal myself but I do wish a bit more variety was there now. I have more motion sickness sensitivity too and I don't do rides that do loops or huge drops. I'll still choose to go to Universal because for me personally I can't imagine going to one and not the other but it still doesn't mean I don't wish for more variety.
> 
> And Twister is one of my all time fav movies....but I do have the opinion that the attraction was outdated. When it first came out information about tornadoes was a lot less than we have now.
> 
> Even all that being said I was still sad to hear the Fast and Furious ride got delayed since I'll miss it for my upcoming trip.





AGoofykindagirl said:


> I'm on the Universal AP FB page, and quite a few on there don't  like the Fallon ride or all the screen based rides. It's not isn't the DIS. And many of them have absolutely no love for anything Disney. It is sometimes vicious on that page. Personally, I like Disney better, and don't mind the simulators at all.



I haven't been to any Universal park, so I can't comment to how many screen attractions they have or how good they are. However, I can comment with how Disney has done it. 

Disney has used screens for only a few 3D movies which is a given. 

Now, the only "real" simulator I can think of that Disney has is Star Tours. That still has repeatability to this day thanks to the upgrade a few years ago. Soarin is a theater based ride like a simulator, and is still popular to this day even with the recent movie change. Now, we have Flight of Passage which is basically an upgrade to Soarin, and it is purely spectacular. Those are all of the simulator/theater type rides I can think of domestically. There might be more internationally.

Disney has also used screens on Shanghai's Pirates of the Caribbean and on Na'vi River Journey. So, there is a way to use screens by not having a simulator based system. Maybe Universal can start going that route somehow if they create the right ride to use that technology?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I haven't been to any Universal park, so I can't comment to how many screen attractions they have or how good they are. However, I can comment with how Disney has done it.
> 
> Disney has used screens for only a few 3D movies which is a given.
> 
> Now, the only "real" simulator I can think of that Disney has is Star Tours. That still has repeatability to this day thanks to the upgrade a few years ago. Soarin is a theater based ride like a simulator, and is still popular to this day even with the recent movie change. Now, we have Flight of Passage which is basically an upgrade to Soarin, and it is purely spectacular. Those are all of the simulator/theater type rides I can think of domestically. There might be more internationally.
> 
> Disney has also used screens on Shanghai's Pirates of the Caribbean and on Na'vi River Journey. So, there is a way to use screens by not having a simulator based system. Maybe Universal can start going that route somehow if they create the right ride to use that technology?


Oh I agree and like I said some rides are best for them but for me it's more yearning for new rides Universal does to not have a screen or a simulator period simply because they have a good number of that already. There's reasons why Universal does what they do but it doesn't mean it doesn't get old to hear that new rides are going that route. Right now innovation is seen as using those types of technology so I get it.

I really miss JAWS for example and would love for a new mild/medium thrill ride/coaster that has theming to it without the usage of screens or being a simulator (just no loops or really big huge drops for me please lol). But that is more or less the old ways now. 

As far as Disney...if every new ride they put in was a screen based or simulator based I'd have the same complaint.

From watching the videos NRJ seems to have used the screens just every so much so you get movement that you wouldn't get otherwise but most have said it's not really jarring in that it takes you out of the ride. Personally I don't think Universal would have gone that route of very minimal screens if they had done a ride like it.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Kung Fu Panda replacing Shrek at Universal Studios Hollywood


hope they at least keep a shrek presence!!


----------



## rteetz

Started my Trip Report

It's a Solo DISventure for DIS20!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Toy Story land progress. 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/06/shanghai-disneyland-update-first-aerial.html


----------



## Lee Matthews

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Screen-based/simulator from what I understand.
> 
> http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/fast-furious-ride/




Surprise lol


----------



## JaxDad

I'm not a big fan of screen rides unless they are done very well. My eyes/brain/body apparently don't get "tricked" unless the inputs are aligned perfectly. If they are not aligned perfectly, it's still fun, but I tend to get a little nauseous from the varying inputs.

But I wonder if the younger generation is more conditioned for screen-based rides. They have grown up with screens at school, 3D movies, IMAX, mobile device screens, etc. I know my kids love the rides more than me. To them it is normal to have a screen element on a ride, whereas I prefer to ride an old-fashioned roller coaster!


----------



## dlavender

I'll throw in my .02 on UNI's use of screens and move on.

I loved, loved old Universal and pre Harry IOA.  When I was 16, I worked over the summer at Kongfrontation, over Halloween at HHN, and spent my Christmas vacation at Mt. Crumpet. 

I felt like Kongfrontation/Jaws/Twister were unique.  IOA had the perfect balance of thrill rides with simulators. 

Now it just seems like we get screens for everything, new overlays on existing rides. 

Maybe a little extreme.  I just hope they continue innovating, and don't rely on simulators 100%. 

The new Kong ride seems to be a better mix.  Fallon, not so much.  Here's hoping that FF advances the possibilities.


----------



## Flyerjab

dlavender said:


> I'll throw in my .02 on UNI's use of screens and move on.
> 
> I loved, loved old Universal and pre Harry IOA.  When I was 16, I worked over the summer at Kongfrontation, over Halloween at HHN, and spent my Christmas vacation at Mt. Crumpet.
> 
> I felt like Kongfrontation/Jaws/Twister were unique.  IOA had the perfect balance of thrill rides with simulators.
> 
> Now it just seems like we get screens for everything, new overlays on existing rides.
> 
> Maybe a little extreme.  I just hope they continue innovating, and don't rely on simulators 100%.
> 
> The new Kong ride seems to be a better mix.  Fallon, not so much.  Here's hoping that FF advances the possibilities.



I will bet right now that whatever they do with Nintendo, any of the big rides will not rely on screens.


----------



## mikepizzo

*Cool Stuff
*
Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout Easter Eggs

Article talks about some items in the queue.  I didn't read the whole thing, but I did see a Guardians of the Galaxy (the first one) spoiler, so readers beware.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As talked about earlier mobile stages are coming to the Star Wars a galaxy far far away.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ng-to-star-wars---a-galaxy-far,-far,-away.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Night of Joy tickets are now on sale

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/nigh...tickets-now-on-sale-for-2017-night-of-joy.htm


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Movie News*

A new poster and "Meet the Cast" for Coco has been released






https://ohmy.disney.com/movies/2017...pixars-coco-and-see-the-beautiful-new-poster/


----------



## danikoski

Bay Max said:


> Interesting video about a possible patent application for the Star Wars Battle/Escape attraction.



I think this looks very interesting and fascinating... excited to see what they do with SWE and I think this could very well be one of the rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was reported already, but I saw a story that the WWE is partnering with a company to make WWE themed theme park attractions.  They have a big presence in Orlando and one of the images shows a Kueka arm-like device and doing something connected to WWE would fit with Universal's marketing as "for when you kids are ready for the next level" and would be another property for them

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/201...wwe-looking-to-create-theme-park-attractions/


----------



## MissGina5

JaxDad said:


> I'm not a big fan of screen rides unless they are done very well. My eyes/brain/body apparently don't get "tricked" unless the inputs are aligned perfectly. If they are not aligned perfectly, it's still fun, but I tend to get a little nauseous from the varying inputs.
> 
> But I wonder if the younger generation is more conditioned for screen-based rides. They have grown up with screens at school, 3D movies, IMAX, mobile device screens, etc. I know my kids love the rides more than me. To them it is normal to have a screen element on a ride, whereas I prefer to ride an old-fashioned roller coaster!



Again, I think the screens are lazy. I am about the immersive experience. What Disney has done well since day one was create something in front of you that you just couldn't get from a screen. Can you imagine a ride like Small World being screen based? I am not against them all together, but the majority of older kid/adult rides at Universal are screen based, I think it's uninspired. If they had built more into the Harry Potter rides than just screens, I can't even imagine what that would look like but I think it would be even better than what we have now. The screen simulators just seem very 6 Flags to me.


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> Again, I think the screens are lazy. I am about the immersive experience. What Disney has done well since day one was create something in front of you that you just couldn't get from a screen. Can you imagine a ride like Small World being screen based? I am not against them all together, but the majority of older kid/adult rides at Universal are screen based, I think it's uninspired. If they had built more into the Harry Potter rides than just screens, I can't even imagine what that would look like but I think it would be even better than what we have now. The screen simulators just seem very 6 Flags to me.


Even revenge of the mummy is probably one of my favorite rides there and it uses very little screen tech, what makes  it great is the coaster experience


----------



## sachilles

Pandora was said to have a capacity of 6000 people. The whole project was a bit of a weird one. Many thought it was a foolish choice for IP. Can't help but think that maybe Disney didn't think it would turn out quite so well. However, as details emerged, I think it has drawn more interest than Disney had hoped. To that end, I think they mis-read the tea leaves. It will level out, but I think it will be overwhelmingly busy until DHS opens new lands. I think if it continues to bring people in, they may see the merits of expanding other parts of AK or perhaps a re-do of dyno land. If they can prove to draw people it will worthwhile investment. AK, really needs a bit more of the nightime stuff to be a full day park.


----------



## STLstone

sachilles said:


> Pandora was said to have a capacity of 6000 people. The whole project was a bit of a weird one. *Many thought it was a foolish choice for IP. *Can't help but think that maybe Disney didn't think it would turn out quite so well. However, as details emerged, I think it has drawn more interest than Disney had hoped. To that end, I think they mis-read the tea leaves. It will level out, but I think it will be overwhelmingly busy until DHS opens new lands. I think if it continues to bring people in, they may see the merits of expanding other parts of AK or perhaps a re-do of dyno land. If they can prove to draw people it will worthwhile investment. AK, really needs a bit more of the nightime stuff to be a full day park.


I'm one of the people that thought this. But I also thought "Saving Mr. Banks" sounded like and awful idea for a movie. 

It looks like I'm going to be wrong twice.


----------



## umichigan10

sachilles said:


> Pandora was said to have a capacity of 6000 people. The whole project was a bit of a weird one. Many thought it was a foolish choice for IP. Can't help but think that maybe Disney didn't think it would turn out quite so well. However, as details emerged, I think it has drawn more interest than Disney had hoped. To that end, I think they mis-read the tea leaves. It will level out, but I think it will be overwhelmingly busy until DHS opens new lands. I think if it continues to bring people in, they may see the merits of expanding other parts of AK or perhaps a re-do of dyno land. If they can prove to draw people it will worthwhile investment. AK, really needs a bit more of the nightime stuff to be a full day park.


They actually have some expansion pads (including an add on to pandora). As porous as Dino land may seem I'd love to see another section of the world added to Ak (although IP is more likely)


----------



## JaxDad

MissGina5 said:


> Again, I think the screens are lazy. I am about the immersive experience. What Disney has done well since day one was create something in front of you that you just couldn't get from a screen. Can you imagine a ride like Small World being screen based? I am not against them all together, but the majority of older kid/adult rides at Universal are screen based, I think it's uninspired. If they had built more into the Harry Potter rides than just screens, I can't even imagine what that would look like but I think it would be even better than what we have now. The screen simulators just seem very 6 Flags to me.



Regarding the Harry Potter rides, I'm not sure I would call Forbidden Journey lazy or uninspired. As I said, I'm not a big fan of screen rides, but that one was fun. The queue definitely adds to the experience. (I have not ridden Gringotts yet, so I can't comment on that one.) As far as other screen rides at Universal, I really liked Spider Man and the Mummy. I would not call any of these very Six Flags.

I agree that there is a special immersive joy to rides like Small World, Haunted Mansion or Splash Mountain, especially for children. I was just wondering out loud if screens are more "acceptable" to young people who have had much more screen exposure in their lives.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Shoutout to @KC Mouse for being mentioned on the most recent DIS Unplugged WDW edition! He was Kevin's favorite post/experience about the private DIS party 

@AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse and myself were all able to have a meet here in our area a few weeks before @AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse left to go down for the DIS 20th.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Shoutout to @KC Mouse for being mentioned on the most recent DIS Unplugged WDW edition! He was Kevin's favorite post/experience about the private DIS party
> 
> @AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse and myself were all able to have a meet here in our area a few weeks before @AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse left to go down for the DIS 20th.


I sent him a private message as Kevin was talking on the podcast today. I also saw him before the party, and it was great to catch up with him.


----------



## MissGina5

JaxDad said:


> Regarding the Harry Potter rides, I'm not sure I would call Forbidden Journey lazy or uninspired. As I said, I'm not a big fan of screen rides, but that one was fun. The queue definitely adds to the experience. (I have not ridden Gringotts yet, so I can't comment on that one.) As far as other screen rides at Universal, I really liked Spider Man and the Mummy. I would not call any of these very Six Flags.
> 
> I agree that there is a special immersive joy to rides like Small World, Haunted Mansion or Splash Mountain, especially for children. I was just wondering out loud if screens are more "acceptable" to young people who have had much more screen exposure in their lives.



 To clarify, FJ and Gringotss are not uninspired and lazy, but in context of the full park and how screen heavy it is, screens as a ride medium is lazy and uninspired. and I stand by the fact that I would appreciate less screens in the HP rides. The queue is definitely helpful. I get that with more screen exposure in their lives it might be ok with kids, but I think it would be that much more magical and exciting for them if there was no screens and it was very tangible. It would make those rides that much more exciting I would think!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I sent him a private message as Kevin was talking on the podcast today. I also saw him before the party, and it was great to catch up with him.


Hopefully he doesn't mind me calling him out .

I'm glad you guys got to meet up and talk some! I just think that's so cool to have people in your area and then you actually get to meet up even for just a bit at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Vox Populi: Disney Fans React to the FastPass+ Changes Taking Effect Today*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrate Father's Day at Walt Disney World With Activities Dad Will Love*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Cars 3 New Balance shoes

http://www.newbalance.com/cars-collection/?src=mcars&ICID=CARS_PN_R_0601


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More D23 plans announced

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-animation-and-pixar-release-more-d23-expo-plans/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Cars 3 New Balance shoes
> 
> http://www.newbalance.com/cars-collection/?src=mcars&ICID=CARS_PN_R_0601



I assume yours are on order?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I assume yours are on order?


Not these. They aren't Disney enough for me.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Not these. They aren't Disney enough for me.


I was going to say, the theming is very subtle. They would definitely be more comfortable than the Vans though. My feet hurt just thinking about how I wore them to MNSSHP.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More D23 plans announced
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-animation-and-pixar-release-more-d23-expo-plans/


Pretty excited for a lot of this!!!


----------



## KC Mouse

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Shoutout to @KC Mouse for being mentioned on the most recent DIS Unplugged WDW edition! He was Kevin's favorite post/experience about the private DIS party
> 
> @AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse and myself were all able to have a meet here in our area a few weeks before @AMusicLifeForMe and @KC Mouse left to go down for the DIS 20th.



It was magical!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KC Mouse said:


> It was magical!


I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## Fantasia79

Anyone else not able to get onto MyDisneyExperience?   Have tried since getting home from work last night, not too surprised if it's down.


----------



## wnwardii

Fantasia79 said:


> Anyone else not able to get onto MyDisneyExperience?   Have tried since getting home from work last night, not too surprised if it's down.



I just tried from my iPhone and I was able to get into the app.


----------



## PolyRob

Fantasia79 said:


> Anyone else not able to get onto MyDisneyExperience?   Have tried since getting home from work last night, not too surprised if it's down.


I've been down since last night at midnight. Nothing was loading then. My resort reservation seems to be coming up now, but dining and FP+ are hit or miss. I've read reports people are able to have concierge on site print out their itineraries so it is all there, just the update or whatever is taking effect on the guest side.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/

Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/
> 
> Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.



I really wish they had announced this ahead of time.  We were debating this one, and now I'm inclined to skip it altogether.


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

JaxDad said:


> I was just wondering out loud if screens are more "acceptable" to young people who have had much more screen exposure in their lives.



As a young person, I don't find screens acceptable haha 
I've only been on the Japan HP rides so not sure how similar. Japan HP rides were great! I avoided the other screens in favor of Jaws, anime themed roller coasters and Jurassic Park.
Possibly I'll change my mind when I give more screens a go at Universal LA in July. A lot of my current experience is based on how sick I felt from Disneyland Paris' Star Tours. I can't risk a simulator ruining the rest of my day


----------



## Astryd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/
> 
> Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.



Thats a pretty big jump in price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> I really wish they had announced this ahead of time.  We were debating this one, and now I'm inclined to skip it altogether.



I see the actual $ increase as not that much - it's likely one would see value in this at either price point or you wouldn't

But am totally with you on the lack of notice.  that is one thing that annoys me with Disney in that they want their guests to plan so far in advance (ADRs out 180 days, etc.) but then they make changes with little to no notice .... feels like a one-way relationship at times


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/
> 
> Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.



I think last time they moved it to this level they quickly changed course back to the $149/$169 tiers.  

We will see what happens this time.......


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Found some very good ratings for Disney Value resorts between 09/12 and 09/13 if someone is interessed


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the actual $ increase as not that much - it's likely one would see value in this at either price point or you wouldn't
> 
> But am totally with you on the lack of notice.  that is one thing that annoys me with Disney in that they want their guests to plan so far in advance (ADRs out 180 days, etc.) but then they make changes with little to no notice .... feels like a one-way relationship at times



Exactly, it's a little over 13%.  Nothing to sneeze at, but not huge.  We got it last year.  I found _some_ value in it, but I was leaning away from it this year.  My wife has been lobbying for it again this year, and I figured we had another few weeks to nail down whether we wanted it.  

Had they said, "hey, price increase coming," I probably would have jumped on it thinking I'd gotten a "deal" on it.  But now I just feel slightly bitter about it.

Psychological, I know.  I just don't see what announcing it ahead of time would have hurt.  Small potatoes, but still.


----------



## bsj1701

TheMaxRebo said:


> Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/
> 
> Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.



I am even more happy now that we decided to purchase Annual Passes this year! We love Memory maker and to have it included on multiple trips is a big bonus!


----------



## vanjust14

SaharanTea said:


> Exactly, it's a little over 13%.  Nothing to sneeze at, but not huge.  We got it last year.  I found _some_ value in it, but I was leaning away from it this year.  My wife has been lobbying for it again this year, and I figured we had another few weeks to nail down whether we wanted it.
> 
> Had they said, "hey, price increase coming," I probably would have jumped on it thinking I'd gotten a "deal" on it.  But now I just feel slightly bitter about it.
> 
> Psychological, I know.  I just don't see what announcing it ahead of time would have hurt.  Small potatoes, but still.



I know what you mean.  I've been leaning toward getting it, but figured I had some more time to decide.  Yesterday I called Disney to make a BBB reservation, and the cast member asked me if I wanted to purchase memory maker.  I told her I still had plenty of time, and she said well just remember the price can increase at any time.  I thought she was just trying to be pushy to get me to buy so I said no thanks.  Now I am kicking myself for not taking the hint. If I had known it really was increasing I would have gladly purchased it yesterday.  I feel slightly bitter about it as well now, but I know I will give in and purchase it anyway.  Not a big deal in the scheme of things, but still wish I had known.  I hate missing out on a deal, ha!


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> Again, I think the screens are lazy. I am about the immersive experience. What Disney has done well since day one was create something in front of you that you just couldn't get from a screen. Can you imagine a ride like Small World being screen based? I am not against them all together, but the majority of older kid/adult rides at Universal are screen based, I think it's uninspired. If they had built more into the Harry Potter rides than just screens, I can't even imagine what that would look like but I think it would be even better than what we have now. The screen simulators just seem very 6 Flags to me.



The trick with screens is to make it feel immersive. I know the Kong Skull Island ride got a lot of flack for being a screen ride, but I think the way they did the 360 screens on that ride was very effective. And like forbidden Journey's combination of screens and the Kuka arm and actual physically sets is well done, but many other rides are just "point you at a screen and shake you" and after a while I found it very tiresome because it made all the rides seem the same. I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## a4matte

Just got back last night from our week-long stay at Polynesian. Nice trip - rained a bit more than usual though.
The Avatar stuff was a lot more impressive than I expected. Totally don't care about the movie at all, but the land was just awesome. Flight of Passage is definitely worth it - everyone in our group was really happy with that. We had a fast pass the first time so we walked right on. The second time was during the extra magic hours Monday night. Took 2 hours of waiting in line. Was the only ride we got to do that night during that time. We were in line right around 11PM (walked around and got the frozen drink and the spring rolls beforehand) and didn't get out of the park until around 1:20AM and fully back into our room until around 2. To give you an idea of how long you'll be waiting - once you get to the inside part of the queue you've got about another hour to go.

I'd be SO upset if I had waited in the full line for the river ride. It's pretty, but totally not worth the wait people are doing for it.

I brought it up before that the glowing ground at Avatar looked like it was just black light effects and someone said it isn't - it definitely is. Tons and tons of black lights all over the place.

If you're going to do the frozen drink I might suggest you share it. It's SUPER sweet to the point most of the people in our group were feeling a little sick after finishing them.




JaxDad said:


> I'm not a big fan of screen rides unless they are done very well. My eyes/brain/body apparently don't get "tricked" unless the inputs are aligned perfectly. If they are not aligned perfectly, it's still fun, but I tend to get a little nauseous from the varying inputs.
> 
> But I wonder if the younger generation is more conditioned for screen-based rides. They have grown up with screens at school, 3D movies, IMAX, mobile device screens, etc. I know my kids love the rides more than me. To them it is normal to have a screen element on a ride, whereas I prefer to ride an old-fashioned roller coaster!



I'm not a huge screen ride fan either. I was worried about the Avatar stuff after seeing some videos on youtube and all. However, flight of passage does a really good job of distracting you when the screen is uncovered. the river ride also used screens and they are a lot better looking in person and blend in to their environments much better than on video.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the actual $ increase as not that much - it's likely one would see value in this at either price point or you wouldn't
> 
> But am totally with you on the lack of notice.  that is one thing that annoys me with Disney in that they want their guests to plan so far in advance (ADRs out 180 days, etc.) but then they make changes with little to no notice .... feels like a one-way relationship at times


Definitely agree on lack of notice but I'd still pay $169 at least for a week long trip with others. I feel it still has the value.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks Blog meet up for Cars 3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-blog-cars-3-meet-up-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special happenings for World Oceans day at Epcot. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/special-happenings-at-epcot-for-world-oceans-day-june-8/


----------



## skier_pete

bsj1701 said:


> I am even more happy now that we decided to purchase Annual Passes this year! We love Memory maker and to have it included on multiple trips is a big bonus!



An effective tip is even if only you are going on a single trip in a year, if you want memory maker, have one person in your party get an AP. You get the Memory Maker, plus the 20% discounts on food and merchandise. (As long as that person with the AP is present.)


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> I'm not a huge screen ride fan either. I was worried about the Avatar stuff after seeing some videos on youtube and all. However, flight of passage does a really good job of distracting you when the screen is uncovered. the river ride also used screens and they are a lot better looking in person and blend in to their environments much better than on video.



I think screens with live action elements can be very effective. If a ride is entirely screens - as other said - it feels very lazy no matter how clear the screen is.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*NEWS*

BREAKING: Security Incident at Orlando International Airport May Cause Delays Today


----------



## Indybill

bsj1701 said:


> I am even more happy now that we decided to purchase Annual Passes this year! We love Memory maker and to have it included on multiple trips is a big bonus!



I wonder how close it is getting to price parity where one member of the party could get an annual pass instead of tickets + memory maker.
Note: just saw **********'s reply...hadn't even thought about also factoring in the 20% discounts you get!


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is one thing that annoys me with Disney in that they want their guests to plan so far in advance (ADRs out 180 days, etc.) but then they make changes with little to no notice .... feels like a one-way relationship at times



While I will agree that this is true for Walt Disney World, this is definitely not the situation with Disneyland or DCA.  It was strange not making most of my dining reservations for Disneyland until around the 45 day mark.  Even then, unless you really wanted to go to Napa Rose, I probably could have gotten a dining reservation at the 30 day mark or even closer to my trip.  

I don't disagree with the lack of notification though, especially for a price increase.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> While I will agree that this is true for Walt Disney World, this is definitely not the situation with Disneyland or DCA.  It was strange not making most of my dining reservations for Disneyland until around the 45 day mark.  Even then, unless you really wanted to go to Napa Rose, I probably could have gotten a dining reservation at the 30 day mark or even closer to my trip.
> 
> I don't disagree with the lack of notification though, especially for a price increase.



That's true, but it is other things as well, such as short notice changing for park times.  Last trip we had a pre-park opening ADR lined up, and then they moved the part opening earlier so now our ADR was during regular park hours (just another example)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> An effective tip is even if only you are going on a single trip in a year, if you want memory maker, have one person in your party get an AP. You get the Memory Maker, plus the 20% discounts on food and merchandise. (As long as that person with the AP is present.)



Well, some food discount is with the AP, some is with Tables in Wonderland, which you need an AP to get (and then you get 20% off alcohol too).  One trip we were traveling with a party of 10 and I worked out the math that it saved us money to have me upgrade my ticket to an AP and get TiW (we had a car so that covered parking at the parks as well, so another savings)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney's Grand Californian hotel pool has reopened.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/redesigned-grand-californian-hotel-pool-area-opens/


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, some food discount is with the AP, some is with Tables in Wonderland, which you need an AP to get (and then you get 20% off alcohol too).  One trip we were traveling with a party of 10 and I worked out the math that it saved us money to have me upgrade my ticket to an AP and get TiW (we had a car so that covered parking at the parks as well, so another savings)



It's case by case for sure.  Last time I ran the numbers an added AP wouldn't have saved us money, but I'll need to run them again to see where we stand now.  We have the Disney Visa so that already gets us a few of the discounts an AP will.

The other factor is my wife.  She said if one of us is getting an AP, we all are.  I'm not sure that's a battle I want to take on right now.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> An effective tip is even if only you are going on a single trip in a year, if you want memory maker, have one person in your party get an AP. You get the Memory Maker, plus the 20% discounts on food and merchandise. (As long as that person with the AP is present.)



Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Movie News*

EW has a first look and some new plot details on Mary Poppins Returns, out next December. Image will be in a spoiler due to the size.



Spoiler











http://ew.com/movies/2017/06/07/mary-poppins-returns-inside-the-magical-sequel/


----------



## SaharanTea

wareagle57 said:


> Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.



It depends a great deal on the circumstances around each trip.  Someone staying off-site would also benefit from getting free parking ($20 per day).  A longer stay (in the 10-day range) could also see added benefits a shorter stay might not (including increased food and souvenir costs).  Like so many things, you just have to run the numbers for your circumstances.


----------



## PolyRob

wareagle57 said:


> Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.


I upgraded to an AP with a bridged ticket (prior to the increase last year) and purchased TiW before the AP 20% came out and I easily made my money back in one trip. My group did some signature meals, Club Villain, Spirit of Aloha show, etc which the discount all worked on. I did plan other trips and go other times, but it is very possible to save within one trip. I honestly wish I had thought of it before booking my resort because I would have saved even more then!

Also, Memory Maker only allows you access for a limited time (45 days) and PhotoPass+ gives you an entire year. Could be nice for some.

And the current AP merch discount is 20% off most places, no minimum and the Disney Visa is 10% off $50+. Depending on what you buy, it can make a big difference!


----------



## rungoofy

wareagle57 said:


> Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.



a few of the QS have discounts, and many/most TS take it.  Majority is 10%, but some are 20%:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-benefits-and-discounts/

Don't forget about AP room discounts... we saved $70/night (against the already discounted summer rates) for our upcoming six night stay (at the GF), so it was a no brainer for us to get one annual pass for our family.


----------



## TwoMisfits

wareagle57 said:


> Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.



Parking for off-siter...(said by a PP)...it would save $140 alone on a 7 day trip...


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rungoofy said:


> a few of the QS have discounts, and many/most TS take it.  Majority is 10%, but some are 20%:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-benefits-and-discounts/
> 
> Don't forget about AP room discounts... we saved $70/night (against the already discounted summer rates) for our upcoming six night stay (at the GF), so it was a no brainer for us to get one annual pass for our family.


We have saved $100/night before with AP discounts.


----------



## MissGina5

PolyRob said:


> I upgraded to an AP with a bridged ticket (prior to the increase last year) and purchased TiW before the AP 20% came out and I easily made my money back in one trip. My group did some signature meals, Club Villain, Spirit of Aloha show, etc which the discount all worked on. I did plan other trips and go other times, but it is very possible to save within one trip. I honestly wish I had thought of it before booking my resort because I would have saved even more then!
> 
> Also, Memory Maker only allows you access for a limited time (45 days) and PhotoPass+ gives you an entire year. Could be nice for some.
> 
> And the current AP merch discount is 20% off most places, no minimum and the Disney Visa is 10% off $50+. Depending on what you buy, it can make a big difference!




Correct me if I am wrong, don't you have to be a Florida resident to have AP?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, don't you have to be a Florida resident to have AP?


You actually don't need to be a resident of Florida to have APs.

You do however need to be a Florida resident to get the discounted tickets labeled Florida Resident.


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You actually don't need to be a resident of Florida to have APs.
> 
> You do however need to be a Florida resident to get the discounted tickets labeled Florida Resident.


wait what?! THIS JUST CHANGED MY ENTIRE LIFE Oh my god... this whole time!


----------



## PolyRob

MissGina5 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, don't you have to be a Florida resident to have AP?


There are different AP levels.

Florida has the most options: Epcot After 4, Weekday, Silver, and Gold. You can also do a payment plan as a FL resident.

DVC has the option for a Gold pass.

Everyone including Florida residents and DVC members have the options of Platinum and Platinum Plus. I have a Platinum Pass 

All are subject to different blackouts. Gold and higher have the PhotoPass+.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> wait what?! THIS JUST CHANGED MY ENTIRE LIFE Oh my god... this whole time!




Now there are some Annual Passes only available to Florida residents or DVC members but still it's not an all or nothing deal.

See this for more information: http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-ap.htm

ETA: PolyRob explains a bit about the Annual Passes for Florida residents and DVC members


----------



## FoxC63

SaharanTea said:


> I really *wish they had announced this ahead of time*.  We were debating this one, and now I'm inclined to skip it altogether.



Exactly!


----------



## FoxC63

vanjust14 said:


> I know what you mean.  I've been leaning toward getting it, but figured I had some more time to decide.  Yesterday I called Disney to make a BBB reservation, and the cast member asked me if I wanted to purchase memory maker.  I told her I still had plenty of time, and she said well just remember the price can increase at any time.  I thought she was just trying to be pushy to get me to buy so I said no thanks.  Now I am kicking myself for not taking the hint. If I had known it really was increasing I would have gladly purchased it yesterday.  I feel slightly bitter about it as well now, but I know I will give in and purchase it anyway.  Not a big deal in the scheme of things, but still wish I had known.  I hate missing out on a deal, ha!



Find a family who already purchased it and do a share.  The cost will decrease dramatically.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
 A little history on 25 years of running Disney. 

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...79&CMP=EMC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q3rdQtrStrdSummr170007

Can't wait to run the 25th full marathon and 5th Dopey Challenge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Big Thunder Trail reopens to guest traffic tomorrow, and Disneyland railroad begins test runs without guests this weekend at Disneyland.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big Thunder Trail reopens to guest traffic tomorrow, and Disneyland railroad begins test runs without guests this weekend at Disneyland.


Great to hear! Looks like I'll be able to experience it when I'm out for D23. Now, I'm just hoping Fantasmic will be showing by then.


----------



## pineapplechips

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/updat...ttempt-cheat-fastpass-system-beginning-today/

Huh... Apparently the FP crackdown is even stronger than we thought. This article states: 

"Beginning today, any guest who books a FastPass using tickets not used for theme park admission that day will have their associated MyDisneyExperience account and the ability to book any further FastPasses locked at the end of that day. The system will apparently run through all accounts to find any culprits overnight, and then lock the account should it find a FastPass was booked illegitimately. Guests with these infractions will have to visit guest relations in order to unlock their accounts. Guest relations will only unlock the accounts if the act was deemed to not be malicious."

I sometimes book FastPasses, forget to go to the park, and never cancel the FastPasses... I guess I can't do that anymore?


----------



## 4Hawks

TheMaxRebo said:


> Memory Maker price increase -> goes into effect today:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/memory-maker-price-increase-goes-into-effect-today-june-7/
> 
> Advance was increased from $149 to $169. If you wait to purchase Memory Maker until you’re on site, the price increased from $169 to $199.




Does anyone know if the 1-day memory maker product remains at $59?


----------



## rteetz

4Hawks said:


> Does anyone know if the 1-day memory maker product remains at $59?


Haven't seen anything about that.


----------



## SureAsLiz

pineapplechips said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/updat...ttempt-cheat-fastpass-system-beginning-today/
> 
> Huh... Apparently the FP crackdown is even stronger than we thought. This article states:
> 
> "Beginning today, any guest who books a FastPass using tickets not used for theme park admission that day will have their associated MyDisneyExperience account and the ability to book any further FastPasses locked at the end of that day. The system will apparently run through all accounts to find any culprits overnight, and then lock the account should it find a FastPass was booked illegitimately. Guests with these infractions will have to visit guest relations in order to unlock their accounts. Guest relations will only unlock the accounts if the act was deemed to not be malicious."
> 
> I sometimes book FastPasses, forget to go to the park, and never cancel the FastPasses... I guess I can't do that anymore?



It sounds like a poor use of words.
Booking on a valid ticket and then not visiting or redeeming is not a illegitimate use and is a common occurrence (guests who get sick and can't go, AP or CM who forget or decide not to go, etc) 

The lockout should only effect guests who book _and redeem_ FastPasses on tickets not used for entry.


----------



## FoxC63

pineapplechips said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/updat...ttempt-cheat-fastpass-system-beginning-today/
> 
> Huh... Apparently the FP crackdown is even stronger than we thought. This article states:
> 
> "Beginning today, any guest who books a FastPass using tickets not used for theme park admission that day will have their associated MyDisneyExperience account and the ability to book any further FastPasses locked at the end of that day. The system will apparently run through all accounts to find any culprits overnight, and then lock the account should it find a FastPass was booked illegitimately. Guests with these infractions will have to visit guest relations in order to unlock their accounts. Guest relations will only unlock the accounts if the act was deemed to not be malicious."
> 
> I sometimes book FastPasses, forget to go to the park, and never cancel the FastPasses... I guess I can't do that anymore?



No this was always what was posted on the SDFP Thread, this isn't new.


----------



## pineapplechips

SureAsLiz said:


> It sounds like a poor use of words.
> Booking on a valid ticket and then not visiting or redeeming is not a illegitimate use and is a common occurrence (guests who get sick and can't go, AP or CM who forget or decide not to go, etc)
> 
> The lockout should only effect guests who book _and redeem_ FastPasses on tickets not used for entry.



That's what I thought initially, then when WDWNT posted an update... well, that scared me a little!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

pineapplechips said:


> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/updat...ttempt-cheat-fastpass-system-beginning-today/
> 
> Huh... Apparently the FP crackdown is even stronger than we thought. This article states:
> 
> "Beginning today, any guest who books a FastPass using tickets not used for theme park admission that day will have their associated MyDisneyExperience account and the ability to book any further FastPasses locked at the end of that day. The system will apparently run through all accounts to find any culprits overnight, and then lock the account should it find a FastPass was booked illegitimately. Guests with these infractions will have to visit guest relations in order to unlock their accounts. Guest relations will only unlock the accounts if the act was deemed to not be malicious."
> 
> I sometimes book FastPasses, forget to go to the park, and never cancel the FastPasses... I guess I can't do that anymore?


Does anybody know what happened to the SDFP post?  I was reading it on occasion to see all the folks whine about Disney closing this loophole and now I see it seems to have been deleted.  Did somebody finally decide that the DIS would stop supporting this discussion on how to abuse the fastpass system?


----------



## Madonna3

Ok, what did y'all do to the fastpass thread


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the SDFP post?  I was reading it on occasion to see all the folks whine about Disney closing this loophole and now I see it seems to have been deleted.  Did somebody finally decide that the DIS would stop supporting this discussion on how to abuse the fastpass system?


Correct it was decided we will not support this anymore.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, what did y'all do to the fastpass thread



Lol. 

I think things were getting too hot. 

Or, they are just removing the SDFP discussions and reposting with change party? 

Or........

ETA: What @rteetz just said.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Correct it was decided we will not support this anymore.


Thanks for the update!  I'm sure some form of the strategy will live on in the underground, lol...but I certainly support that decision by the Mods.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Definitely agree on lack of notice but I'd still pay $169 at least for a week long trip with others. I feel it still has the value.



Ok I got a question...

Let's say you buy a 5 day park hopper pass, then you add on this $169. At what point does buying an annual pass actually work out to be the better deal since it includes photopass for free.

ETA: I am so sorry, I see this has been asked already... I think.

I'm having a rough day, the IT room next to my office caught on fire and I have been out of the loop


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Madonna3 said:


> Ok, what did y'all do to the fastpass thread


LOL - glad to see I wasn't the only one that noticed!


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Correct it was decided we will not support this anymore.



Well then. I am kinda sad. I was actually popular for a minute lol


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> Ok I got a question...
> 
> Let's say you buy a 5 day park hopper pass, then you add on this $169. At what point does buying an annual pass actually work out to be the better deal since it includes photopass for free.
> 
> ETA: I am so sorry, I see this has been asked already... I think.
> 
> I'm having a rough day, the IT room next to my office caught on fire and I have been out of the loop



The price difference is only $165.

5 day PH - $445+$169 MM = $614
AP Platinum - $779

So, if you are staying off site, going for 5 days, that's $100 in parking, now you are at $65.  

If on site, staying 5 nights, you probably can get at least a $20 per night discount, saving the $100 that way.  

If you spend $325 on food and souvenirs over 5 days, $65/day, then you break even.  

And if you come back for just one day in the next year, you definitely have saved.  

Or have you?


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> The price difference is only $165.
> 
> 5 day PH - $445+$169 MM = $614
> AP Platinum - $779
> 
> So, if you are staying off site, going for 5 days, that's $100 in parking, now you are at $65.
> 
> If on site, staying 5 nights, you probably can get at least a $20 per night discount, saving the $100 that way.
> 
> If you spend $325 on food and souvenirs over 5 days, $65/day, then you break even.
> 
> And if you come back for just one day in the next year, you definitely have saved.
> 
> Or have you?



Thanks for the math. This is what I was thinking that adding on the MM to a 5 day park hopper has to equate to just getting an annual pass and taking the benefits of the AP along with it.

Ya know... those FP benefits


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Ok I got a question...
> 
> Let's say you buy a 5 day park hopper pass, then you add on this $169. At what point does buying an annual pass actually work out to be the better deal since it includes photopass for free.
> 
> ETA: I am so sorry, I see this has been asked already... I think.
> 
> I'm having a rough day, the IT room next to my office caught on fire and I have been out of the loop


That is a good point but not everyone goes enough for an AP to really make sense for them.


----------



## rteetz

GrnMtnMan said:


> One of the posters had 1400 message obliterated. That's a lot of time and effort that went into having The Dis have robust, and at the time acceptable, content. I hope they're shown appropriate appreciation.
> 
> _Edited to add: not me....I had fewer than 20 posts there._


I understand but not much I can do about it now.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> That is a good point but not everyone goes enough for an AP to really make sense for them.



If you go at least 5 days then it kinda makes sense...


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> If you go at least 5 days then it kinda makes sense...


Which has me considering it for 2018.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Which has me considering it for 2018.



And Disney's 50th Anniversary!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Madonna3 said:


> Ok I got a question...
> 
> Let's say you buy a 5 day park hopper pass, then you add on this $169. At what point does buying an annual pass actually work out to be the better deal since it includes photopass for free.
> 
> ETA: I am so sorry, I see this has been asked already... I think.
> 
> I'm having a rough day, the IT room next to my office caught on fire and I have been out of the loop


I have the Platinum pass and not the Platinum Plus. We normally don't go to the water parks. When you factor in AP resort discounts + free parking at theme parks (if you have a car/rental car) + dining discounts (select restaurants) + shopping discounts, it is going to be close. I really like the memory maker option with the AP. There are times where we have saved $20-$35 at restaurants with our AP (depends where/what we eat). We do come several times a year, so it does make it worth it for us. You would have to factor in what is important to you, how you travel, and how often you would travel to see if it would be beneficial for you.


----------



## SaharanTea

dlavender said:


> The price difference is only $165.
> 
> 5 day PH - $445+$169 MM = $614
> AP Platinum - $779
> 
> So, if you are staying off site, going for 5 days, that's $100 in parking, now you are at $65.
> 
> If on site, staying 5 nights, you probably can get at least a $20 per night discount, saving the $100 that way.
> 
> If you spend $325 on food and souvenirs over 5 days, $65/day, then you break even.
> 
> And if you come back for just one day in the next year, you definitely have saved.
> 
> Or have you?



Just a reminder that in this math is a lot of ifs that won't be true for everyone.  If they are staying on site, they won't see that parking savings for example.  They may also be getting a different discount that works better for them than the AP room discount.

I'm just saying everyone should do their own math.


----------



## jpeterson

Madonna3 said:


> Thanks for the math. This is what I was thinking that adding on the MM to a 5 day park hopper has to equate to just getting an annual pass and taking the benefits of the AP along with it.
> 
> Ya know... those FP benefits


This can backfire. We decided last trip that since in 2 trips the APs would be a better value. So we upgraded. Now we have 2 more trips booked. So lots more money spent.


----------



## Goofy2015

Yea I can see myself doing a 2 week trip for WDW's 50th Anniversary lol


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> Correct it was decided we will not support this anymore.





Madonna3 said:


> Ok, what did y'all do to the fastpass thread



So is there no thread that just has general fast pass information and FAQ?!?

I tried to find it the other day because my daughter can't go on our trip next week and I have a friend who may go in her place. I was trying to find out how to move her FL to my friend's account. 

There really needs to be a thread for FP questions, just have the moderator delete posts that go against the rules.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> So is there no thread that just has general fast pass information and FAQ?!?
> 
> I tried to find it the other day because my daughter can't go on our trip next week and I have a friend who may go in her place. I was trying to find out how to move her FL to my friend's account.
> 
> There really needs to be a thread for FP questions, just have the moderator delete posts that go against the rules.


The general FP FAQ thread is still there and going strong.


----------



## FoxC63

j2thomason said:


> So is there no thread that just has general fast pass information and FAQ?!?
> 
> I tried to find it the other day because my daughter can't go on our trip next week and I have a friend who may go in her place. I was trying to find out how to move her FL to my friend's account.
> 
> There really needs to be a thread for FP questions, just have the moderator delete posts that go against the rules.


_*
FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/

These are what reamin whether or not they'll be of help in your situation is questionable but ScrapYap would have.


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy2015 said:


> Yea I can see myself doing a 2 week trip for WDW's 50th Anniversary lol



I can see a late October trip in 2020 and and early one for 2021 for the 50th.  That would work.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Goofy2015 said:


> Yea I can see myself doing a 2 week trip for WDW's 50th Anniversary lol



2 weeks? I guess this depends on what they really end up doing for the 50th.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Movie News*

New trailer for Coco has just been released





It looks really good, and I'm enjoying the music. But I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to do average numbers (By Pixar standards) at the box office. I just don't see a lot of buzz for this in film circles.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *Movie News*
> 
> New trailer for Coco has just been released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to do average numbers (By Pixar standards) at the box office.


I think the animation looks incredible. I hope it does well I am excited for it.


----------



## rteetz

If we could not discussed message and like counts here that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

The heat is on!  I'm talking about the weather


----------



## FoxC63

Irish_Mike said:


> *Movie News*
> 
> New trailer for Coco has just been released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really good, and I'm enjoying the music. But I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to do average numbers (By Pixar standards) at the box office. I just don't see a lot of buzz for this in film circles.



This looks really well done!  I'm a big Pixar fan before Disney got involved.


----------



## Pete M

MissGina5 said:


> wait what?! THIS JUST CHANGED MY ENTIRE LIFE Oh my god... this whole time!



oh, it _WILL _change your life if you get them.  your whole thought process changes when you are no longer trying to get all you can at one park in one day.  this is our first year with them and we typically hit a park in the morning, a nap or something else in the afternoon, and then a different park in the evening to use our fastpasses.  every day.  it still feels a bit weird.  when we stayed at the Contemporary we hit the golden hour at MK almost every morning.  I mean, it's right there! how could we not?  this one time we were tooling around visiting the monorail resorts and we stopped off at the MK just so I could run in and grab a popcorn refill.   

a side effect is now we feel compelled to visit as often as we can.


----------



## Boski

Irish_Mike said:


> *Movie News*
> 
> New trailer for Coco has just been released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really good, and I'm enjoying the music. But I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to do average numbers (By Pixar standards) at the box office. I just don't see a lot of buzz for this in film circles.



I agree on all points.  And by film circles you're not meaning critics right?  Just the normal movie goer?


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A little history on 25 years of running Disney.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/arti...79&CMP=EMC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q3rdQtrStrdSummr170007
> 
> Can't wait to run the 25th full marathon and 5th Dopey Challenge.



This was a nice read.


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz  what was your best experience at the marathon and what was your best time?


----------



## MissGina5

Pete M said:


> oh, it _WILL _change your life if you get them.  your whole thought process changes when you are no longer trying to get all you can at one park in one day.  this is our first year with them and we typically hit a park in the morning, a nap or something else in the afternoon, and then a different park in the evening to use our fastpasses.  every day.  it still feels a bit weird.  when we stayed at the Contemporary we hit the golden hour at MK almost every morning.  I mean, it's right there! how could we not?  this one time we were tooling around visiting the monorail resorts and we stopped off at the MK just so I could run in and grab a popcorn refill.
> 
> a side effect is now we feel compelled to visit as often as we can.


I already feel compelled so like shouldn't I get a few discounts out of it?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  what was your best experience at the marathon and what was your best time?


I've only run one marathon. I don't run for time at Disney there is to much to do and see. I love the spectators who cheer you on, characters along the course, and running backstage. I think riding Everest during the marathon is the most unique experience you can get.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> I've only run one marathon. I don't run for time at Disney there is to much to do and see. I love the spectators who cheer you on, characters along the course, and running backstage. I think riding Everest during the marathon is the most unique experience you can get.



Ohhhh!  I saw your photo and all the medals and thought you were an avid runner there.  This information is good to know.  I never knew so much went into it.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Ohhhh!  I saw your photo and all the medals and thought you were an avid runner there.  This information is good to know.  I never knew so much went into it.


I am an avid runner there but last year was my first marathon. I've done halfs, 10ks and 5ks there.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm not a runner but I enjoy race walking.  Prior to DH being diagnosed I maintained 10 miles.  Three years later I not only feel the difference I see it as well.  Looking forward to getting back to it when school is finally over!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Boski said:


> I agree on all points.  And by film circles you're not meaning critics right?  Just the normal movie goer?



Yeah - internet communities like the Dis, except centered on movies. I just rarely see Coco get any mention or notice in these circles, especially in comparison to many other Disney and Pixar films.

Still plenty of time for marketing to kick in, but I just get a sneaking suspicion that this one will be a sleeper.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Irish_Mike said:


> *Movie News*
> 
> New trailer for Coco has just been released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really good, and I'm enjoying the music. But I have a sneaking suspicion it's going to do average numbers (By Pixar standards) at the box office. I just don't see a lot of buzz for this in film circles.



It's so badly timed...this should have been a late Sept/early Oct release to take advantage of the theming...Day of the Dead theming is not gonna sell well at Thanksgiving and Christmas...


----------



## Irish_Mike

TwoMisfits said:


> It's so badly timed...this should have been a late Sept/early Oct release to take advantage of the theming...Day of the Dead theming is not gonna sell well at Thanksgiving and Christmas...



I wouldn't say it's the timing of the movie that's the issue - family movies with plenty of different themes do well around the holidays. People are just completely unaware that this exists, because it hasn't been marketed enough to saturate the market.

This trailer could have launched with, say, Pirates 5 to maximize the amount of people who would see it. I do believe that this will run ahead of Cars 3 when that releases in a few weeks.

I imagine we'll get plenty from D23 about it as well.


----------



## luisov

That seems to be a trend at the marketing department at Disney, especially with Walt Disney Animation and Pixar. They release a very vague teaser, then the main trailer just a few months before the release date and then they start to bombard the audience with lots of material in time for the release. We'll see, though. It worked quite well with the last few films from Disney Animation.

I'm really excited about this one. I'm sure the visuals will be stunning, and since I actually live in Mexico, I'd love to see their approach on the culture.


----------



## splash327

Pete M said:


> oh, it _WILL _change your life if you get them.  your whole thought process changes when you are no longer trying to get all you can at one park in one day.  this is our first year with them and we typically hit a park in the morning, a nap or something else in the afternoon, and then a different park in the evening to use our fastpasses.  every day.  it still feels a bit weird.  when we stayed at the Contemporary we hit the golden hour at MK almost every morning.  I mean, it's right there! how could we not?  this one time we were tooling around visiting the monorail resorts and we stopped off at the MK just so I could run in and grab a popcorn refill.
> 
> a side effect is now we feel compelled to visit as often as we can.


I totally agree.  We got AP last September when we went for a weekend just to see the MSEP and knew we were going again at Thanksgiving.  Two visits has turned in to five....


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I wouldn't say it's the timing of the movie that's the issue - family movies with plenty of different themes do well around the holidays. People are just completely unaware that this exists, because it hasn't been marketed enough to saturate the market.
> 
> This trailer could have launched with, say, Pirates 5 to maximize the amount of people who would see it. I do believe that this will run ahead of Cars 3 when that releases in a few weeks.
> 
> I imagine we'll get plenty from D23 about it as well.


I felt they didn't market Moana right away either and they did well. Not frozen well but it did good enough.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at Super Nintendo World coming to Universal Studios Japan!

https://twitter.com/usj_mcpe/status/872629796810838016


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at Super Nintendo World coming to Universal Studios Japan!
> 
> https://twitter.com/usj_mcpe/status/872629796810838016


If they do build one of these at Universal Hollywood or Orlando, I feel like I might go to a Universal park. I have never been, but that is mostly because I haven't been interested in most of the IP's they promote there.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If they do build one of these at Universal Hollywood or Orlando, I feel like I might go to a Universal park. I have never been, but that is mostly because I haven't been interested in most of the IP's they promote there.


They will be. Universal has announced some form of Nintendo will come to all of their parks. We don't know the plans for Orlando or Hollywood yet tho.


----------



## Capang

Not sure if this is the proper thread to post but it if not feel free to move/remove.did the sdfp loophole close? I am here now and had seven (7!) FP today which is a record for me. I always struggled to find a 4th that was decent. I did:
1. Star tours
2. TSMM
3. ToT
4. Little Mermaid
5. Pirates
6. Splash
7. Small World

Granted some of those don't really need a FP but I've never seen availability like today.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread to post but it if not feel free to move/remove.did the sdfp loophole close? I am here now and had seven (7!) FP today which is a record for me. I always struggled to find a 4th that was decent. I did:
> 1. Star tours
> 2. TSMM
> 3. ToT
> 4. Little Mermaid
> 5. Pirates
> 6. Splash
> 7. Small World
> 
> Granted some of those don't really need a FP but I've never seen availability like today.


Yes Disney has closed that loophole.


----------



## fan1080

Any reports of locked accounts today? Just read a rumor about a family being escorted out last night, but not sure why.

Happy travels.


----------



## wareagle57

Capang said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread to post but it if not feel free to move/remove.did the sdfp loophole close? I am here now and had seven (7!) FP today which is a record for me. I always struggled to find a 4th that was decent. I did:
> 1. Star tours
> 2. TSMM
> 3. ToT
> 4. Little Mermaid
> 5. Pirates
> 6. Splash
> 7. Small World
> 
> Granted some of those don't really need a FP but I've never seen availability like today.



MK has always been the easiest park to get additional FP. Splash is the only extra FP that you would ever possibly have trouble getting depending on what time it is. (I assume the DHS FP were your original 3)


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


>



You know, depending upon what is built in Orlando for this IP, I believe that this could have almost as big of an impact on vacationers in the Orlando parks as Harry Potter did.  Imagine a land that has characters that kids (and adults that grew up playing video games) would die to have their pictures with.  Well, Mario and Co. fits that bill perfectly and to me could be as big of a draw as the Disney characters.  Add to that another castle as a centerpiece to the land.  With this, UNI could really try to create a nighttime show that could at least be worth mentioning along with the Disney shows.  And imagine if you were to get a Mario Kart ride and a Donkey Kong ride as your centerpieces.  I'll be honest...that will draw me and my family away from WDW for part of our vacation.  There aren't a lot of IPs that UNI has aside from Harry Potter that would make me want to visit there for an extended period.  Now, add to that a Nintendo Land, Volcano Bay, and nice resorts that are more affordable than Disney resorts, and I think that UNI will be breaking that 30% market share no problem.  Even with Star Wars Land opening in 2019, I believe that after that, when Nintendo Land is built, that will be another perfect counterpunch for UNI.  This is really going to get interesting.  I still feel that Disney believes that WDW's ace in the hole is Epcot.  It will be interesting to see what they do with that park.  It is a huge nostalgia place for many Disney fans.  If done properly...well...just another big counterpunch in this battle for theme park supremacy in Orlando.  And as Pete Werner always says, in the end we win.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Halloween Horror Nights tickets are now on sale
http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/tickets.php


----------



## dlavender

Delano Fiedler said:


> Halloween Horror Nights tickets are now on sale
> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/tickets.php



First night, Sept 15th!

With WDW starting parties in August, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

dlavender said:


> First night, Sept 15th!
> 
> With WDW starting parties in August, I shouldn't be surprised.


Well, I was kinda guessing this already when I booked my September trip. Im just happy that I have my tickets already for it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There will be an entire pavilion dedicated to Star Wars land at D23 expo.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/06/a-galaxy-of-stories-coming-to-d23-expo/


----------



## dclpluto

Capang said:


> Not sure if this is the proper thread to post but it if not feel free to move/remove.did the sdfp loophole close? I am here now and had seven (7!) FP today which is a record for me. I always struggled to find a 4th that was decent. I did:
> 1. Star tours
> 2. TSMM
> 3. ToT
> 4. Little Mermaid
> 5. Pirates
> 6. Splash
> 7. Small World
> 
> Granted some of those don't really need a FP but I've never seen availability like today.



We also started off at Hollywood studios yesterday and than to magic kingdom.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an entire pavilion dedicated to Star Wars land at D23 expo.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/06/a-galaxy-of-stories-coming-to-d23-expo/


They're also doing a Voices of Disney Parks panel! if you haven't seen those panels on Youtube from previous years, you should check it out. You will never look at some of the rides the same way lol. I really don't know how I'm going to handle my schedule for D23 now lol.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They're also doing a Voices of Disney Parks panel! if you haven't seen those panels on Youtube from previous years, you should check it out. You will never look at some of the rides the same way lol. I really don't know how I'm going to handle my schedule for D23 now lol.


I have seen those panels before. I also think the women of Imagineering panel should be cool. Wish I was going!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I have seen those panels before. I also think the women of Imagineering panel should be cool. Wish I was going!


Yeah. I will probably end up in those before going to any of the other panels I think. However, some of the animation ones intrigued me. I just don't know how I'm going to get in to all of the ones I want, or if I will just be lucky.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Am I missing something here? Memory Maker is $149. An AP is somewhere around $800. 4-6 days worth of admission is around $400 depending on park hopper/exact number of days. I just don't see a family of 4 getting $250 dollars worth of savings from food and merch. That would be over $1000 dollars worth of food and souvineers. And not all restaurants have the AP discount. If I remember correctly from the year I had an AP, no QS had them and the TS restaurants were about 50/50.



It all depends on your situation - if you're a party of 2 it probably doesn't work, if you're a party of 6 it might. If you are a DVC owner, maybe it makes sense. (We can get a Gold AP for $549 versus $400 for a 8 day park hopper.) Again, it all depends. Find what works best for you.


----------



## a4matte

TwoMisfits said:


> It's so badly timed...this should have been a late Sept/early Oct release to take advantage of the theming...Day of the Dead theming is not gonna sell well at Thanksgiving and Christmas...


Hocus Pocus was released on July 16, 1993 - so at least it's somewhat closer to the holiday than that one was 

As for the marketing - Disney seems to have generally been holding back in some of the long-term marketing over the past few years IMO. I feel like we didn't know much about Frozen (or an actual trailer) until very close to the release date. It seems like trailers used to be released further in advance in the past and they just don't do it anymore. Marketing should really pick up in late September through October to the release date in November.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> It all depends on your situation - if you're a party of 2 it probably doesn't work, if you're a party of 6 it might. If you are a DVC owner, maybe it makes sense. (We can get a Gold AP for $549 versus $400 for a 8 day park hopper.) Again, it all depends. Find what works best for you.



Right, but if you add a MM to the $400 ticket, you're now spending $569 vs $549 and you'd only need one AP in the party to get all the pics and that lead person could also get hotel, food, and merchandise discounts.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an entire pavilion dedicated to Star Wars land at D23 expo.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/06/a-galaxy-of-stories-coming-to-d23-expo/



I can't wait to see the SW pavilion.  I'll prob do lots of Instagram posts and FB live walkthroughs. I'll post my info here before I go in case anyone wants to follow.

I am going to need Hermione's time Turner to get through that weekend. My heart's already broken that power of the princess is the same time as live action (can't pass up a chance to see Lin Manuel live, assuming he attends for Poppins. Missed him by three weeks for Hamilton on broadway).


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> I felt they didn't market Moana right away either and they did well. Not frozen well but it did good enough.


I always thought the Frozen marketing was horrible. Based on the trailers, it left me wondering why Disney would put out such a sub-standard movie. 

Wrong about the movie, right about the marketing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disney marketing leaves much to be desired. The marketing for John Carter (which I actually love) was abysmal. But then again, there was a whole alleged corporate infighting behind that one.


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney marketing leaves much to be desired. The marketing for John Carter (which I actually love) was abysmal. But then again, there was a whole alleged corporate infighting behind that one.


"Before there was Star Wars, there was John Carter..."

No. Don't try to sell it to me like that.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> I felt they didn't market Moana right away either and they did well. Not frozen well but it did good enough.



I was just going to post this about Frozen. I remember being at another movie and they showed the trailer - which at least at that time was just Olaf and Sven...no idea at all that it was going to be a "princess" movie...I remember thinking they were marketing it more toward "boys" having just put out Tangled and Princess and the Frog.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



If done right, I think this will be a huge hit. I'm just hoping that they will go for good old theming inside the attractions. No matter how cool a Mario Kart ride sounds, a Go Karts with screens sounds like a wasted opportunity.

It'll be interesting to see what they'll build in Orlando. The third gate possibility still sounds like Universal cannibalizing their other parks' numbers to me, given that WDW will remain the top destination in Orlando for quite a while.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

STLstone said:


> "Before there was Star Wars, there was John Carter..."
> 
> No. Don't try to sell it to me like that.



The only trailer where mentioning SW ever worked was Austin Powers: the spy who shagged me. The trailer said ' if you only see one movie this summer see Star wars. If you see two watch Austin Powers'. 

Everyone else should just never mention SW in a trailer that isn't SW.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


>



Maybe more just hasn't been announced, but I'm getting kind of _annoyed_ (not really, but lack for a better word), that they are calling this land Super Nintendo World.  Everything I've seen has been focused around Mario characters.  If the whole land is dedicated to one property (Mario) why not call it Mario Land?  I know Super Mario Land is taken by the Gameboy game.  Are there going to be other properties in this land besides ones based in the Mario world?  

It's just me being nitpicky I think...but it would be like Disney opening a land that focuses on _nothing_ but Mickey Mouse and calling it "Disney Island" or something.

Maybe they are planning for expansion.  Have a Donkey Kong Treehouse?  Megaman Interactive section?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big Thunder Trail reopens to guest traffic tomorrow, and Disneyland railroad begins test runs without guests this weekend at Disneyland.


It looks like the Mark Twain began test runs around Tom Sawyer Island as well.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe more just hasn't been announced, but I'm getting kind of _annoyed_ (not really, but lack for a better word), that they are calling this land Super Nintendo World.  Everything I've seen has been focused around Mario characters.  If the whole land is dedicated to one property (Mario) why not call it Mario Land?  I know Super Mario Land is taken by the Gameboy game.  Are there going to be other properties in this land besides ones based in the Mario world?
> 
> It's just me being nitpicky I think...but it would be like Disney opening a land that focuses on _nothing_ but Mickey Mouse and calling it "Disney Island" or something.
> 
> Maybe they are planning for expansion.  Have a Donkey Kong Treehouse?  Megaman Interactive section?


Good point. I'm sure they'll expand but for now just starting with Mario.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Film festival closing for week long refurb

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tival-closing-for-week-long-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon lagoon closed due to unplanned maintenance. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...closed-today-due-to-unplanned-maintenance.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Father's Day at Disney Springs.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ecial-experiences-gifts-and-restaurant-menus/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Disneyland launches children's initiatives in China

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ches-childrens-initiatives-in-mainland-china/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

luisov said:


> If done right, I think this will be a huge hit. I'm just hoping that they will go for good old theming inside the attractions. No matter how cool a Mario Kart ride sounds, a Go Karts with screens sounds like a wasted opportunity.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what they'll build in Orlando. The third gate possibility still sounds like Universal cannibalizing their other parks' numbers to me, given that WDW will remain the top destination in Orlando for quite a while.


I agree with that. I'm really hoping they expand on the variety of rides and experiences they put in. I know the DIS Unplugged Universal Edition (I forget what episode that was though) touched on what they thought at least some of the features could be such as 'transporting' from place to place like you would within the game but who knows. It sounds like a great opportunity to start with some fresh new ideas rather than staying with what they have been doing with the screens and simulators.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar Film festival closing for week long refurb
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tival-closing-for-week-long-refurbishment.htm


[QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57711569, member: 46285]

Wonder if we'll get new shorts.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> Right, but if you add a MM to the $400 ticket, you're now spending $569 vs $549 and you'd only need one AP in the party to get all the pics and that lead person could also get hotel, food, and merchandise discounts.



That's as a DVC member. If you are non-DVC, non-Florida, then you are stuck with the $749 Platinum pass, it might not be worth it. 

(Another way to get MM - make lots of friends in Florida that have APs, and if one of them is really nice, they'll link you to their MM account. )


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> That's as a DVC member. If you are non-DVC, non-Florida, then you are stuck with the $749 Platinum pass, it might not be worth it.
> 
> (Another way to get MM - make lots of friends in Florida that have APs, and if one of them is really nice, they'll link you to their MM account. )



So you can also get their fastpasses too!


----------



## mom2rtk

Madonna3 said:


> So you can also get their fastpasses too!


Does that sort of thing go on?


----------



## DizFanFamily

So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.

NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

If anyone is interested in a bit more info regarding Nintendo in the parks they talk about it briefly today on the DIS Unplugged Universal Edition again (in the beginning of the show) since the groundbreaking for Japan. They talk a bit about the statement regarding Mario Kart  ("state of the art" was used in the statement) though I'm unsure if the statement about the ride is just in regards to Japan only or about what will also come to us.

Craig thinks that Japan might be more limited to Mario whereas we may get more variety like Donkey Kong (and I remember one of their past episodes talked about patents).


----------



## Madonna3

DizFanFamily said:


> So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
> Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.
> 
> NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.



I agree with you. It is lacking.


----------



## skier_pete

Just as a mention, I am usually first in line to take advantage of a system - I was always all for using FP+ late - but this whole "bring in multiple wristbands for booking extra fastpasses on expired tickets" seems like beyond working the system. I'm glad they are stepping down on this.


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
> Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.
> 
> NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.


Keep in mind the bioluminescence hasn't been the most reliable thing. The night I was there not all of it was working.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Keep in mind the bioluminescence hasn't been the most reliable thing. The night I was there not all of it was working.



That kinda proves the point, no?


----------



## skier_pete

DizFanFamily said:


> So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
> Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.
> 
> NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.



Curious do you skip the shows? (FotLK, Flights of Wonder, and Finding Nemo) These are the favorite things of our family at AK, and typically takes close to 1/2 a day to do that by themselves.  I am a big proponent of AK, but will admit that I understand how some people would consider it a 1/2 to 3/4 day park. (We would typically like 1.5 days there.) Now DHS last trip we spent 5 hours there.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> That kinda proves the point, no?


Maybe your expectations were too high? 

Personally even though I didn't have the full affect I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I was just going to post this about Frozen. I remember being at another movie and they showed the trailer - which at least at that time was just Olaf and Sven...no idea at all that it was going to be a "princess" movie...I remember thinking they were marketing it more toward "boys" having just put out Tangled and Princess and the Frog.



they have been fighting that for years - I just listened to the latest Connecting with Walt podcast and Walt claims the reason Pollyanna didn't perform better at the box office was due to the name and people assuming it was only for women and children - so I think sometimes they go the other way pushing that "boys will like it too!  Really, believe us!!! Please!!!!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe more just hasn't been announced, but I'm getting kind of _annoyed_ (not really, but lack for a better word), that they are calling this land Super Nintendo World.  Everything I've seen has been focused around Mario characters.  If the whole land is dedicated to one property (Mario) why not call it Mario Land?  I know Super Mario Land is taken by the Gameboy game.  Are there going to be other properties in this land besides ones based in the Mario world?
> 
> It's just me being nitpicky I think...but it would be like Disney opening a land that focuses on _nothing_ but Mickey Mouse and calling it "Disney Island" or something.
> 
> Maybe they are planning for expansion.  Have a Donkey Kong Treehouse?  Megaman Interactive section?



One of the patents that was found clearly looks to be for a Donkey Kong mine train type ride - so I think it will be more than just Mario but for marketing Mario sort of represents Nintendo


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> One of the patents that was found clearly looks to be for a Donkey Kong mine train type ride - so I think it will be more than just Mario but for marketing Mario sort of represents Nintendo



I would like to see a  Yoshi carousel.


----------



## sachilles

Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Probably pretty late, but I recently read that Disney is planning on showing off their plans for Star Wars Land at D23. I can't wait for the expo now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.



We often just do one park per day ... generally easier on the planning and don't take up time changing parks ( but some trips we do some hoping - most often to go to dinner at EPCOT or something like that).  As my kids get older we might do more hopping though

We really like AK, so even before Pandora would spend a hole day there - but I also get why not everyone feels the same way about that park.  That's the beauty of WDW - lots of options and you can vacation there a ton of different ways


----------



## MissGina5

DizFanFamily said:


> So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
> Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.
> 
> NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.



I think what is most tough about AK is that it's hard to really grasp how much there is to do in the park because I was under the same impression. if you didn't go this time I DEFINITELY suggest the Festival of the Lion King in the future!

Also if you aren't going with Park Hopper, it's a great chance to explore resorts and DS! So maybe not a full day park quite yet but DEFINITELY closer than it was before


----------



## jpeterson

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.


We don't park hop. Kids are young and it's better for us to focus on one park at a time. We are also 2 days in Animal Kingdom people though.


----------



## pepperandchips

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks like the Mark Twain began test runs around Tom Sawyer Island as well.



Was there yesterday and can confirm. There were tripods set up in the lower level so I was wondering if they were just taking the Mark Twain out to test before filming a promo or something. There were lots of manager-looking CMs on board! My time stamp says 1:10 pm. Sad we missed the train and Rivers of America, but all the more reason to go back.

Off the subject of the Mark Twain, but slightly news related: we did Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout twice and it was... fine. The story is pretty thin, in my opinion, and they don't do enough to set up the story if you are using fastpass. The screens in between drops didn't add much to the experience for me, though I did find that they made the ride seem longer than the Tower of Terror attraction feels to me (not sure whether the ride time is actually longer or not). I liked the addition of the music and would definitely ride GOGMB again but still prefer DHS Tower of Terror.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> they have been fighting that for years - I just listened to the latest Connecting with Walt podcast and Walt claims the reason Pollyanna didn't perform better at the box office was due to the name and people assuming it was only for women and children - so I think sometimes they go the other way pushing that "boys will like it too!  Really, believe us!!! Please!!!!"



Like calling them Tangled and Frozen rather than Rapunzel and The Snow Queen. At least Moana got her movie named after her.




sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.



We always park hop. I can't remember the last time I only went to one park in a day.


----------



## BigRed98

I've only been to Universal once about 5 yrs ago and it was just meh compared to Disney World imo. As of now I have no interest to go back Bc I personally don't care about Harry Potter. But once Nintendo land comes to Orlando I will be going to Universal for one day to see the land. I think it's going to be a game changer for Universal if done right. Hopefully not every ride is a simulator or screen based.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.


Normally I am a park hopper. My three day trip last week was only one park per day.


----------



## skier_pete

We are traditionally NOT park hoppers...only really on the occasion where we have APs. We even take breaks during the day but go back to the same park. However, we have APs for our next 4 trips, so we will be doing some amount of hopping. Even when we have them we don't hop every day. there was one other trip we paid for hoppers, and even when I tried to plan so we would hop as much as possible, we ended up hopping I think 3 out of 8 days, maybe 4.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> I've only been to Universal once about 5 yrs ago and it was just meh compared to Disney World imo. As of now I have no interest to go back Bc I personally don't care about Harry Potter. But once Nintendo land comes to Orlando I will be going to Universal for one day to see the land. I think it's going to be a game changer for Universal if done right. Hopefully not every ride is a simulator or screen based.


Totally understand your opinion on USO. But I will say HP is NOT only what USO is about. There are people who do only go to USO for HP period and that's all they have an interest in but that is not how my husband and I are nor how my sister and I were (since HP wasn't even there when I went with her). Last time I went with my husband only Hogsmeade was there. Now as far as screen and simulator and bigger thrill rides that do loops, etc _that_ to me would be limiting no matter what the theming was which is why I yearn for more variety. There's still enough for me to do though and I enjoy the ambience of the whole resort park. Even when we have little ones we will still do USO but our touring strategy will change at that point.


----------



## umichigan10

Me and my family park hop every trip. Given we go in July/august usually, we head back in the early afternoon and typically go to a different park in the evening. We have it down to a pretty good science


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Me and my family park hop every trip. Given we go in July/august usually, we head back in the early afternoon and typically go to a different park in the evening. We have it down to a pretty good science


I absolutely love park hopping now with the express bus. That made hopping so easy in January.


----------



## saskdw

We have never been without park hoppers. All our trips we've had 10 day tickets with hoppers. We don't hopp every day, but for the minimal extra cost I don't want to not have the option.

I'm really looking forward to the express bus too, if they still have it next time we go.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I absolutely love park hopping now with the express bus. That made hopping so easy in January.


I am normally big on hopping! But since we have enough days and one unplanned day we are really trying to like not rush around and stress ourselves. I am really excited to try one park option


----------



## skier_pete

Actually, if I had to predict, I would say the typical frequent visitor prefers hopping. I think the more often you go, the more likely you want to do exactly what you want when you want.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Actually, if I had to predict, I would say the typical frequent visitor prefers hopping. I think the more often you go, the more likely you want to do exactly what you want when you want.


I agree with that thoughtprocess. The flexibilty is a big reason why I like hoppers. Now I don't have children and I do know my touring strategy will adjust when children are there but we may still purchase hoppers. I think the way Disney currently has it priced out (length of stay vs per day) is a big draw. Park hopping is basically one of the very few upcharges I don't balk at. The freedom to go to another park that same day is great even when considering transportation times.


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> Actually, if I had to predict, I would say the typical frequent visitor prefers hopping. I think the more often you go, the more likely you want to do exactly what you want when you want.



That's exactly it. If my mood changes and I feel like changing parks I want to have that option. Plus we might want to spend the day at MK, but eat dinner at EPCOT.


----------



## circus4u

DizFanFamily said:


> So a few weeks ago, LOL asked for an un-biased - average joe opinion of Avatarland/Pandora.  While I am mostly a stalker who reads the boards when i can't take any more of work, I feel I meet the bill.  We just returned from 8 days at the world. We haven't been there for 2 years, but have hit CA in between (we split time between the 2 coasts).
> Anyway - I was there with the family, and my kids were very vocal with their assessment of AK. My DS who is 15 and saw Avatar in the theaters when it came out and loved the 3-D more than the movie itself but rewatched it recently and my 11 year old DD who thinks James Cameron needs to learn how to tell a story in less than 2 hours.  It took her 4 days to sit through Avatar.  Anyway, we all thought the land was beautiful.  We were a bit disappointed as from the advertising we thought the lighting would be more interactive at night.  They found one display that was interactive, but mostly it was just blacklight and pretty flowers light up.  The boat ride was nice but just a one and done ride - they would never wait more than 15 minutes to ride it.  The banshee ride was awesome.  We had 2 fp's for it and loved it (i was a bit nauseous after the first ride but did better on the second).  They said they would definitely wait in line for an hour for the ride (but not 3hrs - the standard standby time while we were there).  That said, they still don't feel AK is a full day park (unless you stand in line for 3 hours for the banshee).  The rides and exhibits just don't have the draw to do them over and over again.  We did do the safari 2 times in one day, and they could ride Kali all day long if the line wasn't so stifling hot to stand in.  They walked around and looked at the animals - but it was hot so they were just sleeping - so in general they thought that was a bit boring.  They are too old to do the kidcot type activity that AK has.  The assessment was Pandora was a great addition to AK, but it still needs more.
> 
> NOTE:  I know others on the board LOVE AK - no disrespect to them, but for a return family who doesn't spend much time in restaurants, we couldn't find enough to do - also the light show the night we planned to watch was canceled for technical difficulties - so that brought everyone down too.


I agree 100% with everything you said.  My wife and I both thought the interactive thing was over-rated.  My wife is still talking about the banshee ride and that is not the type of experience that usually gets her excited.  Had fast passes for two days and she would have ridden it a third time if we had another FP for it.  

As an item of interest, I noticed that the 3D glasses they used seemed different than others and wonder if they are using some new technology there.  I am even a bit more curious since I was wearing my GoPro on a chest harness and "accidentally" left it turned on in 4K mode during the ride.  Figured being a 3D movie, it wouldn't be viewable.  Boy, was I wrong after watching the video today.  The only place I can tell it was filmed in 3D with a double image is the dark scene with the "jelly fish" floating in the air.  Everything else looks like a regular 2D film although the actual film is definitely 3D.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

danikoski said:


> I would like to see a  Yoshi carousel.



YES! But only if the Yoshis all make the Yoshi noise constantly and hum the Yoshi theme song from the Yoshi game. Those poor team members who'd have to run that ride hahaha.



Moliphino said:


> Like calling them Tangled and Frozen rather than Rapunzel and The Snow Queen. At least Moana got her movie named after her.



Hahaha Tangled, Frozen and Waves.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> YES! But only if the Yoshis all make the Yoshi noise constantly and hum the Yoshi theme song from the Yoshi game. Those poor team members who'd have to run that ride hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha Tangled, Frozen and Waves.


It would've had to been more like Seas or something water. It wasn't the waves so much in Moana.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> It would've had to been more like Seas or something water. It wasn't the waves so much in Moana.



To keep with the adjective theme: Wet. I can see why that wouldn't work so well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet Despicable Me 3 characters at Universal 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/meet-new-despicable-me-3-characters-at.html


----------



## osully

Booking is down right now. I would not be surprised if 2018 bookings are available starting soon!


----------



## pkrieger2287

osully said:


> Booking is down right now. I would not be surprised if 2018 bookings are available starting soon!



My wife noticed that yesterday.

Hopefully so! When placing a room reservation a few months back for January 2018 the rep we spoke to said likely before the 180 day mark we should see pricing.  If that is true we are pretty close to that time period.


----------



## mikepizzo

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.



Just to add to your sample size, fiancee and I always park hop.  That's just our touring style.  With that being said, _typically_, we do a morning in Animal Kingdom and that's usually it for our whole trip (which is usually about a week).  Animal Kingdom is our least liked park, so we hit what we like (Everest, Tough to be a Bug, Safari, Lion King, Nemo, Dinosaur) at least once and then get out of there.

Fiancee is really excited about Pandora.  As I've posted before I'm trying to reserve my judgement until I actually see it.  Not a fan of the IP, but I'm hoping the engineering of the new land will be enough to "win me over".


----------



## Roxyfire

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper, or a one park a day person? I see the comments that AK isn't a full day park...and I can see that. However, my family and I park hop. We always do one park in the AM till after lunch, take a break and do an afternoon evening park. Sometimes a third park if things are late enough. Sort of keeps things fresh. So we may only spend half a day at a time at AK, we do it multiple times in one trip.



Yeah thats what I find we like better. Of course, if you're looking to save some cash, avoiding hoppers is a good way to do that once you're at 4+ people. But for example, I like the benefits of AK at ropedrop but the look at night so we break it up to where we can accomplish both. I really don't care for ropedropping at HS so I tend to avoid that. Hopping can give us those options for sure. I've also found out on this trip that we are very much resort people, too. I feel bad for the once in a lifetime guest who feels they need to fit everything in one trip. I saw a ton of stressed out adults and unhappy kids last week. That's a good sign that it's time to head to the pool for the kids (and the pool bar for the adults)!


----------



## MommaBerd

Another hopper family here, too. I want the flexibility. Crowds aren't always predictable, and if we go to a park one day that is really crowded, I don't want to feel stuck. We also typically take our big trips in November when parties are going on. Sometimes we only get two nights at MK without a party. So, it's nice to be able to just hop over for those evening shows rather than having to plan our entire MK day there on those days (when everyone without hoppers does, too).


----------



## skier_pete

As one last comment to the hopping debate, part of the reason why I don't usually hop is I find when I DO hop, I usually do something like spend one morning at DHS and then on another evening at DHS.  It's the same as if we just went for one day. So really it comes down to one day at the end where I'd like to hop - so when hoppers cost $200 for our family of 3, i find that's a good place to save a few bucks. As I said, upcoming 4 trips are on an AP, so we'll likely be hopping some on these trips. Projecting forward with our DVC membership I'm generally.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

sachilles said:


> Wondering if the average rumors and news section participant is a park hopper


We park-hopped BC (before children). But, haven't since. This year, we added the water park option and plan on visiting both BB and TL and then heading to one of the other parks to see a night time show or maybe shop. Haven't quite worked all the details.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

circus4u said:


> Boy, was I wrong after watching the video today


Hope you post your video to youtube. I'd love to see it!


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Alcoholic drinks possibly added to 2018 dining plan.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.inqu...holic-beverages-included-on-meal-credits/amp/


----------



## sachilles

One reason we like to park hop is to us, certain parks have an evening vibe, and some have a morning vibe. We like epcot in the evening as there are lot of dining options, and we can stroll around with an adult beverage. Magic Kingdom, the attraction lines really seem to die down in the late evenings. Until Pandora, AK is a morning park, as the animals are huge part for us, and that is when they are most active. DHS is a morning park, sadly only so we can sit in line to get our little Padawan in line for the training academy. We are a family of three, so the hopper price difference is a good fit for us.


----------



## wareagle57

I always park hop. My trips are usually between 3-5 days, and I've had a few 1-2 day trips. In addition to flexibility, I can't imagine only going to MK once.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Alcoholic drinks possibly added to 2018 dining plan.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.inqu...holic-beverages-included-on-meal-credits/amp/



That is interesting - and has been one reason the Dining plan wasn't attractive to us (we don't drink soda really just have water or beer/wine).  Not the only reason, so I suspect we still won't do it but at least will have me relook at it

Wonder if that impacts free dining (not sure of the rules for "giving away" alcohol)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> One reason we like to park hop is to us, certain parks have an evening vibe, and some have a morning vibe. We like epcot in the evening as there are lot of dining options, and we can stroll around with an adult beverage. Magic Kingdom, the attraction lines really seem to die down in the late evenings. Until Pandora, AK is a morning park, as the animals are huge part for us, and that is when they are most active. DHS is a morning park, sadly only so we can sit in line to get our little Padawan in line for the training academy. We are a family of three, so the hopper price difference is a good fit for us.



I do think when AK didn't have evening hours there was even more benefit to park hoping as you could go elsewhere when that closed.  Now that it is open late all 4 parks can be full day parks (for DHS we like the night time shows there)


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> DHS is a morning park, sadly only so we can sit in line to get our little Padawan in line for the training academy. We are a family of three, so the hopper price difference is a good fit for us.



That line is a killer. But my kids absolutely loved it. They loved it so much we did our best to replicate a lot of it for my twin 5 year olds birthday parties. We had Jedi played by 2 guys from our local Taekwondo studio as the jedi trainers. I actually think they did a better job than the Disney CMs, especially since we did pool-noodle lightsabers the kids could actually hit each other with, but of course you couldn't replicate the ambiance and we didn't have the big bads come out and fight.

I'm not sure my kids would want to do the training again, versus going on an extra ride or two, but it sure is a neat experience.


----------



## jlundeen

Madonna3 said:


> If you go at least 5 days then it kinda makes sense...


Or if you go more than once per year.  I had a year that I ended up with three trips within a 12 month period...(not sure how that happened, but it was the best of times!!).  AP and TIW definitely saved money not only on park tickets, but dining (1 trip with no dining plan, 2 trips with DDP with extras like wine at dinner, and of course the quick grab breakfast at the resorts), merchandise discounts.  Now I'm WAITING/HOPING for AP discount to come along to help out with our booked trip in October.....


----------



## splash327

We have park hopped more and more each time.    3 parks in a day has become actually more of a norm now, especially when staying at either the Yacht or Beach.


----------



## Jetku

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Alcoholic drinks possibly added to 2018 dining plan.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.inqu...holic-beverages-included-on-meal-credits/amp/




This is sure to cause some controversy... as someone that doesn't drink often (and has no interest to do so in Disney), along with being someone on a weight loss / fitness journey (no milkshakes), this does not appeal to me one bit. I'm sure it will raise the cost a bit, yet I'll still be drinking my water or diet soda. I hope they make this an add-on ($6 a night?) for those interested.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> Maybe your expectations were too high?
> 
> Personally even though I didn't have the full affect I still really enjoyed it.



How are my expectations too high? You spend 3 years building a land with a multi-billion dollar budget that only has a capacity for 6,000 people and then when you decide to open it, things aren't working properly?


----------



## Flyerjab

We live by park hopping.  We always have.  We used to be insane with our trips as not only did we park hop, we also did multiple split stays.  One trip, we stayed 16 days, and along with park hopping on multiple days, we stayed at SIX different resorts on that trip.

For the record...that was the last time we ever did something like that...insanity does not begin to describe that trip...

...but it was still awesome...


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> How are my expectations too high? You spend 3 years building a land with a multi-billion dollar budget that only has a capacity for 6,000 people and then when you decide to open it, things aren't working properly?


It did not cost billions of dollars. I'm also not sure where you got the 6,000 number. To each their own but I liked the bioluminescence. Was it mind blowing? No but it was good for what it is.


----------



## rteetz

If we could move on from the park hopping that would be great.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photopass opportunities in Pandora.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opportunities-in-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Big Thunder Trail is now open in Disneyland.

http://micechat.com/163848-disneyland-update-big-thunder-trail-re-opens/


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I'm not a park hopper because I'm a completionist. I go to all the attractions available and only leave the park after completing all of them (exept MK, that takes at least 2 days to do so)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Tokyo's Fantasyland expansion continues 

http://www.themeparx.com/tokyo-disney-resort-expansion/


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm



Interesting that they didn't add BOG Breakfast and Lunch to the list.   Guess they will keep the web site ordering for now.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

[QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57716023, member: 46285

Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm[/QUOTE]


Will annual pass discounts be applied with this?


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> It did not cost billions of dollars. I'm also not sure where you got the 6,000 number. To each their own but I liked the bioluminescence. Was it mind blowing? No but it was good for what it is.



Ok maybe not billion(s) but I'm guessing with the purchase of IP, it cost around a billion

The rumored budget for the development at Disney's Animal Kingdom is in the region of $500 million.
Construction is expected to begin in 2013, with opening in 2017.

ETA: I also don't remember where I got the 6,000 number, but I read it somewhere.


----------



## Madonna3

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> [QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57716023, member: 46285
> 
> Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm




Will annual pass discounts be applied with this?[/QUOTE]

I am guessing no because to get the discount you have to show your ID and the pass. I kinda wish the ticket aspect of MDE and all of its other components would communicate with each other because then you could apply passholder discounts as the MDE will see you have a passholder ticket loaded.


----------



## jknezek

Madonna3 said:


> Ok maybe not billion(s) but I'm guessing with the purchase of IP, it cost around a billion
> 
> The rumored budget for the development at Disney's Animal Kingdom is in the region of $500 million.
> Construction is expected to begin in 2013, with opening in 2017.



Just my own thoughts, but even if it ran 20% over budget, I don't think it cost $400 million to purchase the limited rights to the IP.


----------



## Madonna3

jknezek said:


> Just my own thoughts, but even if it ran 20% over budget, I don't think it cost $400 million to purchase the limited rights to the IP.



My point is that something that costs that much money shouldn't have any tech issues at this point.


----------



## FoxC63

Is there any news about Ticket Price increase?  Has anyone heard anything?  Thanks!


----------



## romitaz

jlundeen said:


> Or if you go more than once per year.  I had a year that I ended up with three trips within a 12 month period...(not sure how that happened, but it was the best of times!!).  AP and TIW definitely saved money not only on park tickets, but dining (1 trip with no dining plan, 2 trips with DDP with extras like wine at dinner, and of course the quick grab breakfast at the resorts), merchandise discounts.  Now I'm WAITING/HOPING for AP discount to come along to help out with our booked trip in October.....


We are hoping for the same thing for our trip late September!  I am on the fence about whether to get the AP or just stay with our 10 day passes with hopper.  Does anyone know what the new discount for AP holders is for trips out to August?


----------



## jknezek

Madonna3 said:


> My point is that something that costs that much money shouldn't have any tech issues at this point.


Very few rides and areas have no tech issues at any point, especially when they are new and when they have gotten old. However, when new the more they pushed the envelope, the more problems they will have. Compared to some of the issues at Volcano Bay, I think Avatar's reported issues seem pretty small. You don't hear of Disney giving refunds for problems. But everything new tech has glitches. Whether it is Samsung's phones, Tesla's SUV, Boeings latest airplane, or Disney's newest land.


----------



## linzbear

Madonna3 said:


> Will annual pass discounts be applied with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing no because to get the discount you have to show your ID and the pass. I kinda wish the ticket aspect of MDE and all of its other components would communicate with each other because then you could apply passholder discounts as the MDE will see you have a passholder ticket loaded.
Click to expand...

AP and DVC discounts apply automatically on the Disney Parks shopping app, so I'd actually assume they would be applied to mobile ordering.


----------



## Madonna3

linzbear said:


> I am guessing no because to get the discount you have to show your ID and the pass. I kinda wish the ticket aspect of MDE and all of its other components would communicate with each other because then you could apply passholder discounts as the MDE will see you have a passholder ticket loaded.


AP and DVC discounts apply automatically on the Disney Parks shopping app, so I'd actually assume they would be applied to mobile ordering.[/QUOTE]

I can confirm they are not, but hopefully they will be in the future.


----------



## Madonna3

jknezek said:


> Very few rides and areas have no tech issues at any point, especially when they are new and when they have gotten old. However, when new the more they pushed the envelope, the more problems they will have. Compared to some of the issues at Volcano Bay, I think Avatar's reported issues seem pretty small. You don't hear of Disney giving refunds for problems. But everything new tech has glitches. Whether it is Samsung's phones, Tesla's SUV, Boeings latest airplane, or Disney's newest land.



I get it. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Madonna3

jknezek said:


> Very few rides and areas have no tech issues at any point, especially when they are new and when they have gotten old. However, when new the more they pushed the envelope, the more problems they will have. Compared to some of the issues at Volcano Bay, I think Avatar's reported issues seem pretty small. You don't hear of Disney giving refunds for problems. But everything new tech has glitches. Whether it is Samsung's phones, Tesla's SUV, Boeings latest airplane, or Disney's newest land.



BTW... what's all this about Volcano bay giving refunds? Heard nothing about it.


----------



## jknezek

Madonna3 said:


> BTW... what's all this about Volcano bay giving refunds? Heard nothing about it.


There were several reports, at least on opening day, of people getting on no rides after several hours and getting ticket refunds. I don't know how accurate they were. There was some mention of it somewhere around opening day or at least that weekend in the Volcano Bay thread.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Interesting that they didn't add BOG Breakfast and Lunch to the list.   Guess they will keep the web site ordering for now.


Well those are sit down quick services rather than walking up to a counter and ordering.


----------



## rteetz

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> [QUOTE="rteetz, post: 57716023, member: 46285
> 
> Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm




Will annual pass discounts be applied with this?[/QUOTE]
Not that I'm aware of at this time.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Big Thunder Trail is now open in Disneyland.
> 
> http://micechat.com/163848-disneyland-update-big-thunder-trail-re-opens/



Hopefully we'll see more hints at Fantasmic! opening soon.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> Ok maybe not billion(s) but I'm guessing with the purchase of IP, it cost around a billion
> 
> The rumored budget for the development at Disney's Animal Kingdom is in the region of $500 million.
> Construction is expected to begin in 2013, with opening in 2017.
> 
> ETA: I also don't remember where I got the 6,000 number, but I read it somewhere.


They didn't purchase the IP there was an agreement between Cameron and Disney. What that agreement entails we will likely never know. 

Construction began in Jan. 2014.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> My point is that something that costs that much money shouldn't have any tech issues at this point.


Companies spend billions on all sorts of things that have tech issues.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> BTW... what's all this about Volcano bay giving refunds? Heard nothing about it.


Volcano Bay didn't have the best opening. Several issues and rides not even open yet.


----------



## jpeterson

romitaz said:


> We are hoping for the same thing for our trip late September!  I am on the fence about whether to get the AP or just stay with our 10 day passes with hopper.  Does anyone know what the new discount for AP holders is for trips out to August?


From Mousesavers: 
Get a substantial discount off regular “Rack” rates for stays 6/11/17 – 8/31/17. Pricing and savings will vary by resort type and date. Rates not available for all dates, room types and resorts. There is no minimum stay with this offer.

Sample discounts off rack rates:


Up to 35% off most Deluxe resort rooms and Deluxe Villa resort rooms
Up to 30% off most Moderate resort rooms
Up to 30% off most Value resort rooms
This is a room-only offer. If you would like to add a Dining Plan with these rates, there is a special Annual Passholders package.

Offer _excludes_ Polynesian Bungalows, Bay Lake Tower, Villas at Grand Floridian, Copper Creek Villas at Wilderness Lodge, Port Orleans – French Quarter, Little Mermaid (i.e. Standard) rooms at Art of Animation Resort, 3-bedroom villas and campsites. As with all Disney promotional discounts, some resorts, room types and date combinations will not be available. It’s important to be flexible if you want to book a discounted package.​


----------



## Killer Fish

If you want a good laugh go to Volcano Bay's Tripadvisor reviews....not having the best opening is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> BTW... what's all this about Volcano bay giving refunds? Heard nothing about it.



Largely tied to the Tapu Tapu that only lets you reserve one spot at a time so then people were left with hours to do nothing - saw report of people that only got to do two rides over like 6 or 8 hours

Also saw some reports of tiles falling off in pools and stuff


----------



## skier_pete

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Alcoholic drinks possibly added to 2018 dining plan.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.inqu...holic-beverages-included-on-meal-credits/amp/



It's not a bad move by Disney. A cheap well drink, beer or house wine probably costs Disney less than 50 cents, and if it sucks more people into paying for the DDP then it's a win. It's not like they worry about people getting drunk on their one "free" drink.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Wonder if that impacts free dining (not sure of the rules for "giving away" alcohol)



I don't think it would have any effect. Free dining is really a package discount, not an actual "giveaway".


----------



## Madonna3

Killer Fish said:


> If you want a good laugh go to Volcano Bay's Tripadvisor reviews....not having the best opening is a bit of an understatement.



I just did that. Holy crap.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm



I am very interested to try this.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Well those are sit down quick services rather than walking up to a counter and ordering.


Just surprised since they already have pre ordering.   I doubt it would have taken much to add it to the app.   I pre order lunch at BOG all the time.  Last time we went in May the line was back to 7DMT if you didn't pre order.


----------



## umichigan10

Madonna3 said:


> My point is that something that costs that much money shouldn't have any tech issues at this point.


Eh I think everything has tech issues regardless at opening. Look at the issues volcano bays been having


----------



## AJT607

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering coming to five MK restaurants.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ng-soon-to-five-magic-kingdom-restaurants.htm



I'm really looking forward to them continuing to expand Mobile Ordering.  We used this when we visited Pandora last week three different times.  There were crowds out of the building that you could skip if you had a mobile order.  We ordered meals there twice and even used mobile ordering when we wanted to grab a beer one time since there was a long line at Pongu Pongu and no wait for the mobile orders at the Canteen.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 83rd Birthday to the one and only Donald Duck!


----------



## andyw715

Killer Fish said:


> If you want a good laugh go to Volcano Bay's Tripadvisor reviews....not having the best opening is a bit of an understatement.



The only thing I got out of that is not many people review a water park attraction on tripadvisor (110 reviews)  vs over 26k reviews for Pandora.
Yeah they weren't favorable reviews, and I haven't kept up with the news from Volcano Bay's opening, but its pretty much a meh to me.


----------



## DISnewjersey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Largely tied to the Tapu Tapu that only lets you reserve one spot at a time so then people were left with hours to do nothing - saw report of people that only got to do two rides over like 6 or 8 hours
> 
> Also saw some reports of tiles falling off in pools and stuff



I'm far from a Universal supporter but I don't think the Tapu Tapu system is to blame. It seems like it's poor planning from the guests of Volcano Bay. Look at pandora right now, if I wait standby for both rides, it'll eat up most of my day. Same goes for Volcano Bay which is brand new and crowded.

Guests need to choose wisely which queue to 'wait' in (they need to remember that they are waiting in a queue, this isn't fastpass) If they choose the water coaster which has one of the longest waits, then that's their fault. But it's also a brand new park and people need to realize the entire summer there will be long waits overall. It's going to take a bit of time to work out all the kinks of the new rides.

I haven't been there yet but these are just my observations after some of the videos I've seen on Volcano Bay.


----------



## FoxC63

Killer Fish said:


> If you want a good laugh go to Volcano Bay's Tripadvisor reviews....not having the best opening is a bit of an understatement.



Wow!  Good to see damage control is underway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> I'm far from a Universal supporter but I don't think the Tapu Tapu system is to blame. It seems like it's poor planning from the guests of Volcano Bay. Look at pandora right now, if I wait standby for both rides, it'll eat up most of my day. Same goes for Volcano Bay which is brand new and crowded.
> 
> Guests need to choose wisely which queue to 'wait' in (they need to remember that they are waiting in a queue, this isn't fastpass) If they choose the water coaster which has one of the longest waits, then that's their fault. Rope drop, do the most popular rides first, and then do the less popular ones in afternoon (i.e. Lazy river). But it's also a brand new park and people need to realize the entire summer there will be long waits overall. It's going to take a bit of time to work out all the kinks of the new rides.
> 
> I haven't been there yet but these are just my observations after some of the videos I've seen on Volcano Bay.



Well, from m what I did nderstand is the issue is there is no standby option for the rides so you run over to tap for a ride and find out it is a 2 hour wait or whatever and then there isn't really anything else to do

I think they should keep the Tapu Tapu for the "big" rides but have standby for at least some of the smaller slides


----------



## jknezek

DISnewjersey said:


> I'm far from a Universal supporter but I don't think the Tapu Tapu system is to blame. It seems like it's poor planning from the guests of Volcano Bay. Look at pandora right now, if I wait standby for both rides, it'll eat up most of my day. Same goes for Volcano Bay which is brand new and crowded.
> 
> Guests need to choose wisely which queue to 'wait' in (they need to remember that they are waiting in a queue, this isn't fastpass) If they choose the water coaster which has one of the longest waits, then that's their fault. Rope drop, do the most popular rides first, and then do the less popular ones in afternoon (i.e. Lazy river). But it's also a brand new park and people need to realize the entire summer there will be long waits overall. It's going to take a bit of time to work out all the kinks of the new rides.
> 
> I haven't been there yet but these are just my observations after some of the videos I've seen on Volcano Bay.




I'm not so sure that's a fair comparison. If you are waiting in a Pandora queue it has been amply themed to try and keep your attention. If you are in the tapu tapu queue, the only other things you can do are the lazy rivers, little kids playground, or wave pool. From my own experience at water parks, that's good for a couple hours of fun, but gets boring too much longer. Especially on a $100 ticket. If the tapu tapu wait is an hour or 90 minutes, that's probably fine. But if you are waiting more than that, or that same time period more than twice in a day, those options are insufficient for the cost. I think Volcano Bay needs to open up some of the other attractions as being outside Tapu Tapu. Then you are basically standing in 2 lines at once, but if you don't want to stand in line, you can take advantage of the wavepool/lazy rivers. The act of physically standing in line for 30 or 45 minutes would hopefully eat up half your time waiting for a premiere attraction using Tapu Tapu. Then you are only falling back on the wavepool/lazy rivers for a couple hours, not the full day.

As it stands now, I think they just have really poor balance.


----------



## DISnewjersey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, from m what I did nderstand is the issue is there is no standby option for the rides so you run over to tap for a ride and find out it is a 2 hour wait or whatever and then there isn't really anything else to do
> 
> I think they should keep the Tapu Tapu for the "big" rides but have standby for at least some of the smaller slides



But the Tapu Tapu is the standby option except the awesome benefit is you could go in the pool or eat lunch while being 'in line'. Personally I like the concept of it. I wouldn't mind getting 'in line' but meanwhile I can go float in the lazy river or pool until it's my time to ride. Obviously right now, ride times are insanely high (which i believe is really the cause of everyone's frustrations) but once they fall down to a normal level, I think a lot of people will like this new system.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> But the Tapu Tapu is the standby option except the awesome benefit is you could go in the pool or eat lunch while being 'in line'. Personally I like the concept of it. I wouldn't mind getting 'in line' but meanwhile I can go float in the lazy river or pool until it's my time to ride. Obviously right now, ride times are insanely high (which i believe is really the cause of everyone's frustrations) but once they fall down to a normal level, I think a lot of people will like this new system.



Maybe it just needs more time to settle down and work itself out.  I really do like the concept I just think there needs to be more things to do when you are waiting to really have the benefit (also was hearing of 45+ min waits after your Tapu Tapu time came due - but that too should fix itself out over time I would think)


----------



## wareagle57

DISnewjersey said:


> But the Tapu Tapu is the standby option except the awesome benefit is you could go in the pool or eat lunch while being 'in line'. Personally I like the concept of it. I wouldn't mind getting 'in line' but meanwhile I can go float in the lazy river or pool until it's my time to ride. Obviously right now, ride times are insanely high (which i believe is really the cause of everyone's frustrations) but once they fall down to a normal level, I think a lot of people will like this new system.



I think the problem with it is that since you don't have to actually wait in line, people are getting "in line" for long waits they normally never would.


----------



## MissGina5

an update about the thing where you can't make new reservations today, I am not getting the option to make a payment on a vacation today as well it appears.


----------



## saskdw

Volcano Bay is apprarently at capacity today and won't allow anyone else in the park today. So this supposed disaster of an opening has not affected business at all.


----------



## skier_pete

DISnewjersey said:


> But the Tapu Tapu is the standby option except the awesome benefit is you could go in the pool or eat lunch while being 'in line'. Personally I like the concept of it. I wouldn't mind getting 'in line' but meanwhile I can go float in the lazy river or pool until it's my time to ride. Obviously right now, ride times are insanely high (which i believe is really the cause of everyone's frustrations) but once they fall down to a normal level, I think a lot of people will like this new system.



The biggest potential problem with this is now everyone in the entire park is in the wave pool. If you aren't going to have standby lines, you have to plan that the park can handle the capacity of people for this. Plus there are water park goers that JUST want to go on slides - no interest in wave pool or lazy river, so psychologically they may know they are "virually" in line, but in reality they feel like they are just standing around. (Yes, humans are stupid.)


----------



## TwoMisfits

********** said:


> The biggest potential problem with this is now everyone in the entire park is in the wave pool. If you aren't going to have standby lines, you have to plan that the park can handle the capacity of people for this. Plus there are water park goers that JUST want to go on slides - no interest in wave pool or lazy river, so psychologically they may know they are "virually" in line, but in reality they feel like they are just standing around. *(Yes, humans are stupid.)*



I had to like this just for this comment...


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Happy 83rd Birthday to the one and only Donald Duck!


#1 in my book!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Major changes coming to alleviate bottle necks in adventureland at Disneyland 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ylands-adventureland-to-alleviate-congestion/


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Major changes coming to alleviate bottle necks in adventureland at Disneyland
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ylands-adventureland-to-alleviate-congestion/



Looking forward to this. While I like eating at the bars outside the Bengal Barbeque.... this is definitely long overdue. That area gets very congested.


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone have any extra change to spend?   The original Disneyland map drawn by Herb Ryman will be up for auction.  Estimated auction price between $750,000 to $1,000,000!
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/10/walt-disneys-original-disneyland-map-could-sell-for-1m/



*An updated article on the upcoming auction of the original Disneyland Map:
*
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/09/entertainment/disneyland-map-auction/index.html


----------



## Reddog1134

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The only trailer where mentioning SW ever worked was Austin Powers: the spy who shagged me. The trailer said ' if you only see one movie this summer see Star wars. If you see two watch Austin Powers'.
> 
> Everyone else should just never mention SW in a trailer that isn't SW.



I remember a commercial for the movie The Fifth Element that said "This generations Star Wars".  

I thought "Star Wars" was this generations Star Wars?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Wolfgang Puck table service on West Side will be closing August 1st and laying off 193 employees.

http://thesent.nl/2r9DZoZ


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Wolfgang Puck table service on West Side will be closing August 1st and laying off 193 employees.
> 
> http://thesent.nl/2r9DZoZ


Ate there a few nights ago. The food was good but the place was dead.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Wolfgang Puck table service on West Side will be closing August 1st and laying off 193 employees.
> 
> http://thesent.nl/2r9DZoZ


That's a shame for all those employees...


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Companies spend billions on all sorts of things that have tech issues.



I think people overestimate the awesomeness of engineers. We are good, but not that good


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at Epcot 35 merch coming later this year

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/first...released-epcot-centers-35th-anniversary-fall/


----------



## BigRed98

A little off topic but freeform is showing the live action version of Beauty and the Beast at 9:20 eastern time tm. To me this is a little bizarre Bc there trying to sell blue ray copies of the movie rn. Hopefully this isn't a mistake but the info tab says, 2017, live action and shows the entire live action cast.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Major changes coming to alleviate bottle necks in adventureland at Disneyland
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ylands-adventureland-to-alleviate-congestion/



Long overdue. Now they just have to get rid of the PeopleMover at Tomorrowland and I'll be happy. That area feels very congested as well.


----------



## dclpluto

MissGina5 said:


> That's a shame for all those employees...[/QUOTE
> 
> Some of them will have jobs at the boathouse and another levy restaurant. Still a lot will be laid off


----------



## crazy4wdw

Tokyo Disneyland breaks ground on Fantasyland expansion:

https://blooloop.com/news/tokyo-disneyland-development-beauty/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Walt Disney's Disneyland: Auction Exhibition Opens

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...yland-Auction-Exhibition-Opens-426312191.html


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

BigRed98 said:


> A little off topic but freeform is showing the live action version of Beauty and the Beast at 9:20 eastern time tm. To me this is a little bizarre Bc there trying to sell blue ray copies of the movie rn. Hopefully this isn't a mistake but the info tab says, 2017, live action and shows the entire live action cast.


I think that is a mistake on your guide.  Mine shows the 1991 animated version.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

linzbear said:


> AP and DVC discounts apply automatically on the Disney Parks shopping app, so I'd actually assume they would be applied to mobile ordering.





Madonna3 said:


> AP and DVC discounts apply automatically on the Disney Parks shopping app, so I'd actually assume they would be applied to mobile ordering.



I ordered using the mobile app for Satu'li Canteen last week while in the restaurant (It was awesome)! I know that Pandora merchandise was not eligible for the AP discount but there was also no option to input AP information for a food discount on the app because I looked for it. I had to login and my AP is linked in MDE so unless they plan to integrate that, there is no AP discount available through mobile ordering.


----------



## mtfd89

What's up with Disney today. I've called several times to change a reservation and keep getting told to call back. Finally they said to try tomorrow. Computers down?


----------



## rteetz

mtfd89 said:


> What's up with Disney today. I've called several times to change a reservation and keep getting told to call back. Finally they said to try tomorrow. Computers down?


Could be. Strange that you got through yet they told you to call back tho.


----------



## crazy4wdw

mtfd89 said:


> What's up with Disney today. I've called several times to change a reservation and keep getting told to call back. Finally they said to try tomorrow. Computers down?


Disney is doing an upgrade to their reservation system today.  Their website has been down all day for resort and dining reservations.  Speculation is that they are uploading packages and room rates for 2018.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney is doing an upgrade to their reservation system today.  Their website has been down all day for resort and dining reservations.  Speculation is that they are uploading packages and room rates for 2018.


That would make sense the next years packages are always released around this time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther Trailer 

https://twitter.com/marvel/status/873351084302938112


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Banshees are back in stock!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Banshees are back in stock!


That was fast!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> That was fast!


It is only blue ones for now.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> It is only blue ones for now.


I think thats the one I would want  Wasn't this one of the first to sell out?


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I think thats the one I would want  Wasn't this one of the first to sell out?


Not sure. They are all very popular. Green was hard to come by when I was there.


----------



## writerguyfl

MissGina5 said:


> That's a shame for all those employees...



"Those [laid-off] employees are being offered positions at Levy Restaurants' other Orlando concepts, including Paddlefish at Disney Springs or the Amway Center in downtown Orlando, the letter said."

Source: http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...rings-celebrity-chef-eatery-to-close-cut.html

Levy Restaurants is handling this better than Planet Hollywood did.  Planet Hollywood laid off over 450 workers and the only thing they did was give them priority status to be rehired once the renovation as completed.

Source: http://www.wesh.com/article/hundred...anet-hollywood-closes-for-renovations/4445879


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

writerguyfl said:


> "Those [laid-off] employees are being offered positions at Levy Restaurants' other Orlando concepts, including Paddlefish at Disney Springs or the Amway Center in downtown Orlando, the letter said."



Yeah...but highlighting items like this doesn't make for a great news story...


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney is doing an upgrade to their reservation system today.  Their website has been down all day for resort and dining reservations.  Speculation is that they are uploading packages and room rates for 2018.





rteetz said:


> That would make sense the next years packages are always released around this time.



Appears that the reservation system is still down today for resort reservations.  At least you can now make dining reservations.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Adam West has died at 88. He had been involved in Chicken Little and Meet the Robinsons. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/adam-west-dead-batman-star-832264


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Major changes coming to alleviate bottle necks in adventureland at Disneyland
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ylands-adventureland-to-alleviate-congestion/


Sad- as this area is so awesomely themed! But it needs to be done


----------



## pepperandchips

In case anyone here is TIW but doesn't get the emails, the Food and Wine preview event is available to book. You will need your TIW id number in order to complete booking. 

*Sneak Preview*

Registration is now open for our sneak peak event of the 22nd Epcot® International Food & Wine Festival! Be one of the first Guests to experience some of the new Marketplace items and learn about the various offerings during this 75 day event!

*Where*: World ShowPlace Pavilion at Epcot®

*When*: Saturday, July 15, 2017

*Time*: 12:00p.m. – 2:00p.m.

*Price*: $145 per person, plus tax, gratuity included



To register for this event, please visit the following website:

http://disneyurl.com/TIWFW2017


----------



## Indybill

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I ordered using the mobile app for Satu'li Canteen last week while in the restaurant (It was awesome)! I know that Pandora merchandise was not eligible for the AP discount but there was also no option to input AP information for a food discount on the app because I looked for it. I had to login and my AP is linked in MDE so unless they plan to integrate that, there is no AP discount available through mobile ordering.





Tiffany_m15 said:


> I ordered using the mobile app for Satu'li Canteen last week while in the restaurant (It was awesome)! I know that Pandora merchandise was not eligible for the AP discount but there was also no option to input AP information for a food discount on the app because I looked for it. I had to login and my AP is linked in MDE so unless they plan to integrate that, there is no AP discount available through mobile ordering.



I think some of you are confused on dining discounts with an AP as many restaurants (including Satuli) don't currently offer a discount.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-benefits-and-discounts/


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Indybill said:


> I think some of you are confused on dining discounts with an AP as many restaurants (including Satuli) don't currently offer a discount.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-benefits-and-discounts/



I knew there was not a discount available (I even referenced the fact that Pandora merchandise was not eligible for AP discounts). I was just saying that there was "No option to input AP information for a food discount on the app...so unless they plan to integrate that, there is no AP discount available through mobile ordering" now. Hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## osully

Black Panther trailer makes me so excited for that movie! It actually comes out during our Disney Cruise! That's so exciting!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

osully said:


> Black Panther trailer makes me so excited for that movie! It actually comes out during our Disney Cruise! That's so exciting!


The music sounds so good too!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

The reservation system/website looks like it's back up. Doesn't appear to be any passholder rates for October showing up though.


----------



## PolyRob

Maybe Monday


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lion King Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/check-out-this-new-the-lion-king-open-edition-magicband/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lion King Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/check-out-this-new-the-lion-king-open-edition-magicband/


Um...um...um...I think I might have to buy it!  

I have waited forever for a Lion King magic band!!!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Um...um...um...I think I might have to buy it!
> 
> I have waited forever for a Lion King magic band!!!


I knew you would want this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw a trailer for Kingdom Hearts III - it's in Japanese but at the end says the new world trailer will debut at D23


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I knew you would want this.


If you find out where you can find it, please let me know.


----------



## 916chipndale

For 2:00 on a Sunday in June the waits are low across the board today. Wonder why, it isn't raining in Orlando right now. If I would have known it was going to be like this I would have made a day trip to Pandora today


----------



## circus4u

When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.


----------



## tarak

916chipndale said:


> For 2:00 on a Sunday in June the waits are low across the board today. Wonder why, it isn't raining in Orlando right now. If I would have known it was going to be like this I would have made a day trip to Pandora today



I was in Orlando for a wedding the past few days and I was surprised to see the wait for FOP was only two hours Saturday morning at 10:30.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.


Changed? I haven't heard anything. It didn't seem different when I was there in January and I saw it twice during that trip. 

There was an incident a few weeks back with a tumble monkey. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

circus4u said:


> When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.


How many tumble monkeys were there?  The show length has always been 30 minutes so I think you may just be mistaken or confusing it with something else? 

It was identical to the past in February. (Aside from the fact that the cast we saw was amazing and may have brought a few tears to my eye lol)


----------



## Capang

916chipndale said:


> For 2:00 on a Sunday in June the waits are low across the board today. Wonder why, it isn't raining in Orlando right now. If I would have known it was going to be like this I would have made a day trip to Pandora today


The weather in AK was brutal. Very hot and humid, which I know is the norm in summer, but it did thunder and photopass and characters were pretty much done for. I believe it started raining shortly after 2.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

circus4u said:


> When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.


If the tumble monkeys are running with 3 or less, they don't do their act in Hakuna Matata. That can be due to several reasons...injury, sickness, etc. I have only seen that two times since I've gone to WDW (most recently the last week of May). We saw the show twice and the other time they had 4 monkeys and did their act.

The only other area where they might not have four people is the tall stilt actors (I don't know what you call them).

The show has always been a 30 minute show. 

Other than that, the show hasn't really cut back on peformers. The show is excellent every time I see it. It is still by far the best theme park show that I have ever seen (my opinion).


----------



## Tigger's ally

circus4u said:


> When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.



We went twice in early May.  Once on Monday morning and once on Friday morning.  Both were at different times.  On Monday we got the express show with no tumble monkeys.  ON Friday we got the whole show.  Wondered to ourselves if it wasn't time controlled.  If something happens and they fall behind after two or three shows they throw the express out there to get back on time???????


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tigger's ally said:


> We went twice in early May.  Once on Monday morning and once on Friday morning.  Both were at different times.  On Monday we got the express show with no tumble monkeys.  ON Friday we got the whole show.  Wondered to ourselves if it wasn't time controlled.  If something happens and they fall behind after two or three shows they throw the express out there to get back on time???????


I have never seen or heard of FOTLK starting late.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> I knew you would want this.



I'm sure there's someone on here who can help you write that off on your taxes.


----------



## BigRed98

Disney seemed to patent new technology for an AA for Star Wars land. Anyone else hear about this? Is it true? Here's video link where I heard about it:


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Disney seemed to patent new technology for an AA for Star Wars land. Anyone else hear about this? Is it true? Here's video link where I heard about it:


This one?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...more-photogenic-better-synced-with-the-audio/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...more-photogenic-better-synced-with-the-audio/



I believe that's the patent that the guy in the video was talking about.


----------



## circus4u

Tigger's ally said:


> We went twice in early May.  Once on Monday morning and once on Fday morning.  Both were at different times.  On Monday we got the express show with no tumble monkeys.  ON Friday we got the whole show.  Wondered to ourselves if it wasn't time controlled.  If something happens and they fall behind after two or three shows they throw the express out there to get back on time???????


We see the show at least once and usually twice on each trip, our favorite show.  This time, there were only 3 tumble monkeys so my first thought was one was out sick/hurt.  That entire act was very abbreviated.  But then we started noticing other changes such as the performance by the fire dancer; it was definitely different.  Also, there was something different about the stage, can't quite put my finger on it, but it was different.  For one thing, I believe the stage used to have two matts that were used by the monkeys and then removed.  This time, it was one solid stage.  There was a significant reduction in the performers who walk and perform around the stage too.  My wife noticed that at the end of the show, when the performers get children from the audience and they walk around the stage, that only four performers got kids this time and rather than walking around the stage, the kids just walked around those four performers.  The section with the aerialist who does the bird act also seemed different.  When we left the theater, both my wife and I thought we had been "cheated" when we were discussing the show.  But there were definitely differences this time.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

circus4u said:


> We see the show at least once and usually twice on each trip, our favorite show.  This time, there were only 3 tumble monkeys so my first thought was one was out sick/hurt.  That entire act was very abbreviated.  But then we started noticing other changes such as the performance by the fire dancer; it was definitely different.  Also, there was something different about the stage, can't quite put my finger on it, but it was different.  For one thing, I believe the stage used to have two matts that were used by the monkeys and then removed.  This time, it was one solid stage.  There was a significant reduction in the performers who walk and perform around the stage too.  My wife noticed that at the end of the show, when the performers get children from the audience and they walk around the stage, that only four performers got kids this time and rather than walking around the stage, the kids just walked around those four performers.  The section with the aerialist who does the bird act also seemed different.  When we left the theater, both my wife and I thought we had been "cheated" when we were discussing the show.  But there were definitely differences this time.


1. Monkeys...Definitely one got hurt or one got sick and they couldn't find a replacement.
2. Stage...If the monkeys don't do their routine, there is no need to have the mats and change the stage format. So, they keep the stage as one solid piece for the entire show.
3. Fire person...I think his act is changed when the monkeys can't perform their act for some reason. I can't quite remember what was changed. Maybe the fire on the stage?
4. I have never seen the kids not walk around the entire stage. There must have been a really good reason for that change.
5. Aerialist...The only way that scene is different is if the flying cable doesn't work.
6. I have never seen them use less dancers.

Anyways, I'm sorry you might not have had the greatest show. In many ways, Disney runs this show 8 or 9 times a day I think. For that reason, things are bound to not go right at every show. I haven't had the greatest shows at FOTLK either, and as someone who likes musicals, concerts, etc, I think it is great that Disney will still run the show even with changes. I have seen them stop many of their other shows if something goes wrong. As someone who appreciates live shows, thank you Disney for not stopping this show just because you can't put on the perfect show that they want to. FOTLK will always be my favorite show at WDW even if they have changes or they have a perfect show.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If you find out where you can find it, please let me know.


It's available in the Shop Parks app under new arrivals. Also in stock at Bay View Gifts (CR) and Camera Center (Epcot-Future World). Ironically nothing in AK... yet!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> It's available in the Shop Parks app under new arrivals. Also in stock at Bay View Gifts (CR) and Camera Center (Epcot-Future World). Ironically nothing in AK... yet!
> 
> View attachment 243823


Thank you. EPCOT is my first park on Wednesday, so hopefully they will still have them!


----------



## osully

Booking was up yesterday (did not have 2018 dates yet) and is down again today... hmmm...


----------



## Tigger's ally

osully said:


> Booking was up yesterday (did not have 2018 dates yet) and is down again today... hmmm...



Like many, we are waiting on the  AP rates for late September.  Was waiting patiently.......now not quite so much.     I need a drink at 6:50 in the morning.


----------



## Moramoon

osully said:


> Booking was up yesterday (did not have 2018 dates yet) and is down again today... hmmm...


We currently have a May 2018 room only reservation. Before they took it down whenever I would go to our reservation under our reservation number we'd only getting the spinning circle. Now I actually have the cancel reservation link. I know it's not much, but it at least shows they're doing something...


----------



## skier_pete

circus4u said:


> When was the Festival of the Lion King show at Animal Kingdom changed?  We were extremely disappointed in it this past visit; far fewer cast members, the tumble monkeys are all but gone, and the performers seemed to be cut way back.  The show ran 30 minutes which seemed a lot shorter than before.



Sometimes they have cast situations. We were there once several years ago and there were no stilt walkers. Could be illnesses and such that would result in cutbacks of the monkeys. The show was always about 25 minutes, so not any shorter than normal.  As far as I know there haven't been any changes. (It was the same show the last time we went, which was admittedly back in October.)


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you. EPCOT is my first park on Wednesday, so hopefully they will still have them!


Are you staying onsite? You may also be able to order it now for resort delivery if you want it right away! I think you can do it up to two days prior to arrival and pick it up at the resort store/mercantile.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> Are you staying onsite? You may also be able to order it now for resort delivery if you want it right away! I think you can do it up to two days prior to arrival and pick it up at the resort store/mercantile.


We arrive early, so there is a chance that we won't have a room available yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars - A Galaxy Far, Far, Away reopening delayed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Coronado Springs Resort Adds Temporary Pedestrian Bridge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Looks to Block 3-D Printed Duplicates of Their Figurines


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A New Circle D Ranch for Disneyland's Horses Opens


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

http://micechat.com/164172-disneyland-photo-update-way-slice-folks-still-come-ahead/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cirque rumors

DS Update: Cirque Rumor


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I told you guys about this weeks ago. Frozen dessert party at Epcot.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/epcot...arty-fireworks-viewing-close-attraction-ride/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> I told you guys about this weeks ago. Frozen dessert party at Epcot.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/epcot...arty-fireworks-viewing-close-attraction-ride/


ugh...not at all interested in Frozen anything     Will plan to FP Illuminations to see it, I guess


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> I told you guys about this weeks ago. Frozen dessert party at Epcot.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/epcot...arty-fireworks-viewing-close-attraction-ride/



I actually think that is pretty cool - I'll wait to see what is actually included as far as food and drink, but the price doesn't seem crazy compared to other dessert parties and you guarantee yourself a ride on FAE and it frees up your tier 1 FP choose for Soarin or Test Track


----------



## Tiffany_m15

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> We arrive early, so there is a chance that we won't have a room available yet.


You don't have to be checked in to the resort to pick it up. We did this for a shirt for my mom that she wanted to wear the day we got there. We ordered it a couple days before we got there and when we got to the resort we went to the gift shop in the resort to pick it up. She changed in the bathroom, put the old shirt in her suitcase, dropped it off at luggage services, and we left for the park. It was great!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Cirque rumors
> 
> DS Update: Cirque Rumor


I'm not a fan of either of those rumors... I would love to see some different shows in that location, like the Disney Broadway shows, or the traveling Cirque shows.


----------



## FoxC63

Tiffany_m15 said:


> You don't have to be checked in to the resort to pick it up. We did this for a shirt for my mom that she wanted to wear the day we got there. We ordered it a couple days before we got there and when we got to the resort we went to the gift shop in the resort to pick it up. She changed in the bathroom, put the old shirt in her suitcase, dropped it off at luggage services, and we left for the park. It was great!



I never knew this was an option!  Thank you for posting your experience, very helpful indeed!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/photo...kways-erected-concept-art-gives-opening-date/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm not a fan of either of those rumors... I would love to see some different shows in that location, like the Disney Broadway shows, or the traveling Cirque shows.



I am with you - I think more entertainment is needed more than more restaurants ... unless of course by "adult entertainment" they mean something like the Adventurer's Club - then I am in! (though if they wanted to do that they could have just kept the Adventurer's Club)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am with you - I think more entertainment is needed more than more restaurants ... unless of course by "adult entertainment" they mean something like the Adventurer's Club - then I am in! (though if they wanted to do that they could have just kept the Adventurer's Club)



You know I'm in on that...but just in general I would like to see more adult oriented entertainment on site. Things like AC and Comedy Warehouse and the other clubs at Pleasure Island and the one piece of adult entertainment left to enjoy - Jellyrolls...we will easily drop $100 at Jellyrolls in a night and would've easily dropped $100-150 at Pleasure Island had it still existed. Instead we go back to our room and watch TV... definitely missing out on a market here.


----------



## PolyRob

Tiffany_m15 said:


> You don't have to be checked in to the resort to pick it up. We did this for a shirt for my mom that she wanted to wear the day we got there. We ordered it a couple days before we got there and when we got to the resort we went to the gift shop in the resort to pick it up. She changed in the bathroom, put the old shirt in her suitcase, dropped it off at luggage services, and we left for the park. It was great!


Yes! Its very convenient if you want something right away! I did it on my last trip. It was exciting getting to pick resort delivery and anticipating my arrival and package


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrow on GMA the trailer for the new Olaf's Frozen Adventure short debuts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tomorrow on GMA the trailer for the new Olaf's Frozen Adventure short debuts.



Wait, a trailer for a short?  Is it like 8 seconds long? (If you do the ratio from a full length movie to a regular short)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, a trailer for a short?  Is it like 8 seconds long? (If you do the ratio from a full length movie to a regular short)


True. I bet the only reason they are doing a trailer at all is because it's frozen.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Work Taking Place at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Universal Studios Update: Supercharged Construction (Part 1)*


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Shorts Coming to the Disney & Pixar Short Film Festival*


----------



## luisov

They actually do release trailers for most shorts. I don't think they promote any of them on GMA though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Here is the trailer for the Frozen short:






It actually looks interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Walt Disney Company is now the full owner of Disneyland Paris.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/update-walt-disney-company-takes-full-ownership-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cruz Ramirez meet and greet starts Friday at DHS 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-this-friday-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I see a lot of posts asking about when 2018 packages can be booked - apparently June 20th is the date!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...d-vacation-packages-can-be-booked-on-june-20/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holiday Wishes dessert party package now available 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ert-premium-package-now-available-to-book.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hallowishes dessert party now available 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...-open-for-happy-hallowishes-dessert-party.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2018 packages open June 20th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...d-vacation-packages-can-be-booked-on-june-20/


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, a trailer for a short?  Is it like 8 seconds long? (If you do the ratio from a full length movie to a regular short)



This one isn't that short though - it's more than 20 minutes long. I believe it was originally produced to be a half-hour long special on ABC, but I guess they've moved it to theaters help sell Coco tickets?


----------



## eXo

There has been discussion previously about how the ground in pandora glows. It is a glow salt they spread and then spray with water. This causes it to run into the many crevices in the pavement. Towards the end of the night, heavy traffic areas begin to stop glowing. Go back the next night and you will see them glowing again. In some areas I was able to find the raw salt on the ground as it hadn't gotten wet enough to "melt" yet.

This solves the issue of using black paint (which would fade incredibly fast) or having lights under the pavement (which would get scuffed and dirty very quickly).

And for those declaring that Pandora was a roaring success - you haven't given it enough time. It is beautiful and brings a much needed element to AK, but I highly doubt it will still be bringing in massive crowds on it's own after this summer. More likely, flights of passage itself will turn into Soarin's sister, and simply be a ride that people run to like mad men every morning.

Speaking of Soarin', the morning we were at Epcot we made our way to that ride. As we are being pushed and elbowed by the crowd trying to funnel into the ride we get stuck behind a couple who is asking for a child swap card. I attempt to go around them and the attendant tells me I have to stay off of the ride while they go, at which point it will be my turn. I guess he assumed that since I was carrying my son, we were with their group which appeared to have an empty stroller. I tell him we aren't with their party and continue on to the ride.

A few hours later I'm sitting in France enjoying a Napoleon when I see them walk by..... with a poodle sitting in the stroller. Yes folks, there was a couple attempting to get a parent swap pass for their dog... and as far as I can tell, it actually worked. It must have been one of those "emotional support animals".... lol. Clowns.


----------



## wareagle57

eXo said:


> Speaking of Soarin', the morning we were at Epcot we made our way to that ride. As we are being pushed and elbowed by the crowd trying to funnel into the ride we get stuck behind a couple who is asking for a child swap card. I attempt to go around them and the attendant tells me I have to stay off of the ride while they go, at which point it will be my turn. I guess he assumed that since I was carrying my son, we were with their group which appeared to have an empty stroller. I tell him we aren't with their party and continue on to the ride.
> 
> A few hours later I'm sitting in France enjoying a Napoleon when I see them walk by..... with a poodle sitting in the stroller. Yes folks, there was a couple attempting to get a parent swap pass for their dog... and as far as I can tell, it actually worked. It must have been one of those "emotional support animals".... lol. Clowns.



I think that's pretty funny actually. It doesn't hurt anybody. But it brings up an interesting question. Is there a list of rides Disney approves dogs riding on? We were in line for TSMM and someone with a service dog was in front of us, and the dog was able to ride!


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> I think that's pretty funny actually. It doesn't hurt anybody. But it brings up an interesting question. Is there a list of rides Disney approves dogs riding on? We were in line for TSMM and someone with a service dog was in front of us, and the dog was able to ride!


It's easier to look at the other way, since a list was already compiled:

http://www.themouseforless.com/walt-disney-world/parks/service-dogs-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> This one isn't that short though - it's more than 20 minutes long. I believe it was originally produced to be a half-hour long special on ABC, but I guess they've moved it to theaters help sell Coco tickets?



seeing it, with the Holiday theme, definitely feels like the original idea was to have this be on TV as part of the 30 days of Christmas or whatever they normally do in December

I do like the idea of taking a look holiday traditions from an outsiders view (dressing up a tree corpse, breaking and entering, etc.)


----------



## jknezek

By the way, besides a dog you can also bring a miniature horse into Disney World if it is your service animal.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2018 packages open June 20th
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...d-vacation-packages-can-be-booked-on-june-20/


The real question is, will they actually fix l the glitches and whatnot from the past week beforehand?


----------



## danikoski

jknezek said:


> By the way, besides a dog you can also bring a miniature horse into Disney World if it is your service animal.



The miniature horse has to be a legitimate service animal, so trained to perform a task to help to improve one's quality of life, not just a comfort animal. That one is rather strict, based on the ADA, but it is in the ADA. According to the ADA, only two types of animals are listed as service animals, dogs and mini horses.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

eXo said:


> A few hours later I'm sitting in France enjoying a Napoleon when I see them walk by..... with a poodle sitting in the stroller. Yes folks, there was a couple attempting to get a parent swap pass for their dog... and as far as I can tell, it actually worked. It must have been one of those "emotional support animals".... lol. Clowns.


This is the next great line avoidance loophole!!  You have found it.  Let's start a thread where we talk about exactly what kind of dog to get and how to properly disguise them in the stroller to double our fastpasses through rider swap passes.


----------



## jknezek

danikoski said:


> The miniature horse has to be a legitimate service animal, so trained to perform a task to help to improve one's quality of life, not just a comfort animal. That one is rather strict, based on the ADA, but it is in the ADA. According to the ADA, only two types of animals are listed as service animals, dogs and mini horses.




I know. We have a therapy dog (certified and working) and I'm well aware of the difference between emotional support (no training, can be had with an over the phone psychologist note... uggh), therapy (significant training and temperament testing depending on the certification group, not all are remotely equal), and service dog (amazing training and temperament. These dogs have earned all the breaks and accolades we can give them). The thought of walking around WDW with a miniature horse just had me cracking a smile...


----------



## eXo

I'm going to begin training my support llama....


----------



## gberg

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If the tumble monkeys are running with 3 or less, they don't do their act in Hakuna Matata. That can be due to several reasons...injury, sickness, etc. I have only seen that two times since I've gone to WDW (most recently the last week of May). We saw the show twice and the other time they had 4 monkeys and did their act.
> 
> The only other area where they might not have four people is the tall stilt actors (I don't know what you call them).
> 
> The show has always been a 30 minute show.
> 
> Other than that, the show hasn't really cut back on peformers. The show is excellent every time I see it. It is still by far the best theme park show that I have ever seen (my opinion).


Talk about coincidence.  Two days after we saw it as part of the unofficial DIS 20th meet up I saw it with only 3 monkeys.  The main part was cut but they did some of their secondary stuff.  It just wasn't the same and in fact was kinda disappointing.  Just means I'll have to go see it again next time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I know. We have a therapy dog (certified and working) and I'm well aware of the difference between emotional support (no training, can be had with an over the phone psychologist note... uggh), therapy (significant training and temperament testing depending on the certification group, not all are remotely equal), and service dog (amazing training and temperament. These dogs have earned all the breaks and accolades we can give them). *The thought of walking around WDW with a miniature horse just had me cracking a smile.*..



I am hesitant to make light of all of this since my brother in law uses a service dog to help him cope with PTSD .... but I too had to crack a smile at the thought.  Plus, an alternative to the "how big is too big for a stroller?"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

gberg said:


> Talk about coincidence.  Two days after we saw it as part of the unofficial DIS 20th meet up I saw it with only 3 monkeys.  The main part was cut but they did some of their secondary stuff.  It just wasn't the same and in fact was kinda disappointing.  Just means I'll have to go see it again next time!


I saw it that way earlier on our trip. Yes, it is sad to see a show not at 100%, but I still applaud Disney for letting the show go on!


----------



## danikoski

jknezek said:


> I know. We have a therapy dog (certified and working) and I'm well aware of the difference between emotional support (no training, can be had with an over the phone psychologist note... uggh), therapy (significant training and temperament testing depending on the certification group, not all are remotely equal), and service dog (amazing training and temperament. These dogs have earned all the breaks and accolades we can give them). The thought of walking around WDW with a miniature horse just had me cracking a smile...



Mini horses are pretty cool, plus they could pack your stuff around, or even better, hook them to a cart and you wouldn't have to walk 

In all seriousness, they do make good service animals, and I have no beef with the true blue service animals. They are awesome.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hallowishes dessert party now available
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...-open-for-happy-hallowishes-dessert-party.htm



There is a bit of an issue regarding what is being offered, according to the site the Boo To-You Parade is not listed as it has been in previous years.  I spoke to Guest Services and they are looking into it I should hear back by tomorrow.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hallowishes dessert party now available
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...-open-for-happy-hallowishes-dessert-party.htm


Thanks for the update.  Hopefully, that means that the regular MK Dessert Party will also be open for Oct/Nov soon, too!


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am hesitant to make light of all of this since my brother in law uses a service dog to help him cope with PTSD .... but I too had to crack a smile at the thought.  Plus, an alternative to the "how big is too big for a stroller?"



I didn't think I was making light of it. But I think it is fair to consider some amusement about something like a miniature horse in World Showcase (please keep the horse away from France...). I have great respect for service animals as I know more than a little about the incredible amount of training that goes into it. My dog, as I said, is therapy certified as well as titled in Rally and Obedience, and she has nowhere near the training nor temperament to be a service dog.

But a mini horse, as cute as they may be and my in-laws have a mini-donkey that cracks me up whenever I visit, would be an odd and amusing sight at WDW, regardless of how hard and well it would be working.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Colorful New Products for Disney•Pixar’s ‘Cars 3’ Cruise into Disney Parks *


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I might "accidentaly" book a 3 weeks trip for August 2018 as part of me and my fiancé celebration of 10 years together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I didn't think I was making light of it. But I think it is fair to consider some amusement about something like a miniature horse in World Showcase (please keep the horse away from France...). I have great respect for service animals as I know more than a little about the incredible amount of training that goes into it. My dog, as I said, is therapy certified as well as titled in Rally and Obedience, and she has nowhere near the training nor temperament to be a service dog.
> 
> But a mini horse, as cute as they may be and my in-laws have a mini-donkey that cracks me up whenever I visit, would be an odd and amusing sight at WDW, regardless of how hard and well it would be working.



I didn't think you were but there were some other comments that seemed to minimize the benefit / need


----------



## eXo

For the record, the miniature dog in the stroller I saw was also dressed up in a dress and wearing a hat. It was also about the size of miniature poodle. There is no way it was a trained service dog. It was an 'emotional support animal" through and through.

I saw several trained service dogs while there as well. Big difference. They weren't wearing costumes and getting carted around like a furry baby while their owners tried to do child swaps with them.


----------



## jknezek

eXo said:


> For the record, the miniature dog in the stroller I saw was also dressed up in a dress and wearing a hat. It was also about the size of miniature poodle. There is no way it was a trained service dog. It was an 'emotional support animal" through and through.
> 
> I saw several trained service dogs while there as well. Big difference. They weren't wearing costumes and getting carted around like a furry baby while their owners tried to do child swaps with them.



There is no legal requirement to allow an Emotional Support Animal (ESA) into an amusement park. That doesn't mean people don't get them in, which drives me nuts, as I don't think CMs are trained to say "no" so long as the dog has a stupid vest that can be bought off Ebay. You can get an ESA prescription from any number of "call to diagnose" shrinks, sadly. Eventually it will end badly as these dogs do not need the same training and temperament testing and at some point one will snap in the hustle and bustle and stress of a crowded park. People always have to look for loopholes to do what they want instead of what they should...


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hallowishes dessert party now available
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...-open-for-happy-hallowishes-dessert-party.htm



I wonder if this means the firework show won't be updated or changed...


----------



## Bay Max

jknezek said:


> There is no legal requirement to allow an Emotional Support Animal (ESA) into an amusement park. That doesn't mean people don't get them in, which drives me nuts, as I don't think CMs are trained to say "no" so long as the dog has a stupid vest that can be bought off Ebay. You can get an ESA prescription from any number of "call to diagnose" shrinks, sadly. Eventually it will end badly as these dogs do not need the same training and temperament testing and at some point one will snap in the hustle and bustle and stress of a crowded park. People always have to look for loopholes to do what they want instead of what they should...



I think you're right.  But I think if someone says that it's a service animal, Disney isn't allowed to ask for proof.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Walt Disney Company is the 2nd most admired employer by Millennials, Gen X, and Baby Boomers according to Fast Company. The only company to be consistent like that across the board.


----------



## mikepizzo

danikoski said:


> Mini horses are pretty cool, plus they could pack your stuff around, or even better, hook them to a cart and you wouldn't have to walk
> 
> In all seriousness, they do make good service animals, and I have no beef with the true blue service animals. They are awesome.



I mean, they have these for a reason, right?


----------



## SureAsLiz

Bay Max said:


> I wonder if this means the firework show won't be updated or changed...



It's been said since the original announcement that the holiday shows would not be changing after the opening of Happily Ever After


----------



## danikoski

mikepizzo said:


> I mean, they have these for a reason, right?
> 
> View attachment 244142


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mattimation said:


> This one isn't that short though - it's more than 20 minutes long. I believe it was originally produced to be a half-hour long special on ABC, but I guess they've moved it to theaters help sell Coco tickets?



It's a bad sign for Coco that they think they need this short to keep it afloat...


----------



## jknezek

Bay Max said:


> I think you're right.  But I think if someone says that it's a service animal, Disney isn't allowed to ask for proof.


You are allowed to ask these two questions:

When it is not obvious what *service* an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may *ask* two questions: (1) is the *dog* a *service* animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the *dog* been trained to perform.

But you are correct. You cannot ask for documented proof. Still, those two questions should be enough to weed out most ESAs. You can also ask if the dog is an ESA if you are not sure the dog is a service animal. If the person responds it is an ESA, the dog can be denied entry if WDW wanted to do so. If they respond it is a service animal, the two questions above come in to play. However, once the person establishes the dog is a service animal, it would be hard to deny entry without risking a lawsuit. That being said, if someone said their dog was a service dog, and I asked what work or task it provides, and the person replied it is a balance dog, if that dog looks less than 50lbs and the handler was more than 75lbs, I'm going to be very, very skeptical. 

Again, Disney doesn't really want to tick off their clientele, so I'm guessing they just let people go through, but some day this will backfire. An amusement park is no place for a dog that hasn't been extensively trained and tested.


----------



## danikoski

Bay Max said:


> I think you're right.  But I think if someone says that it's a service animal, Disney isn't allowed to ask for proof.



Actually Disney, according to the ADA, can ask:
Is the dog a service animal required for a disability? And what work or task has the dog been trained to do?

Edit: I see jknezak beat me to the answer


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a bad sign for Coco that they think they need this short to keep it afloat...


I am pretty sure this short has been in the works for some time. I don't think the short is needed to keep it afloat.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I am pretty sure this short has been in the works for some time. I don't think the short is needed to keep it afloat.



The short was supposed to be their holiday full episode tv release...this was a major change in programming...

A 21 minute video is not the norm for animated movie attached shorts...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> The short was supposed to be their holiday full episode tv release...this was a major change in programming...
> 
> A 21 minute video is not the norm for animated movie attached shorts...


I didn't realize this short was that long but Pixar is known for having shorts in front of their movies. Personally I don't think this means they think Coco will do bad. It wasn't exactly supposed to be the next Toy Story. I for one am very excited for Coco. The animation looks incredible.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a bad sign for Coco that they think they need this short to keep it afloat...



I'm not sure any Pixar movie has ever really been worried about box office receipts to that extent.

Is it really 21 minutes??

I'm very excited for Coco but I don't really care to see a 21 minute frozen short ahead of it.

Especially if I want to watch it more than once.


----------



## STLstone

TwoMisfits said:


> It's a bad sign for Coco that they think they need this short to keep it afloat...


It could be a sign, that they don't think their marketing is resonating well enough. But it doesn't mean the movie itself is bad, necessarily.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> I didn't realize this short was that long but Pixar is known for having shorts in front of their movies. Personally I don't think this means they think Coco will do bad. It wasn't exactly supposed to be the next Toy Story. I for one am very excited for Coco. The animation looks incredible.



Yeah, this short is the longest shown before a Disney movie in a long time, and I think the first time a Disney animated short is being shown before a Pixar film (I think the studios usually keep their shorts to their own movies). Coco probably would do fine on its own, but I think Disney is really hoping to knock it out of the park and already have a fair amount of bad press to combat (this is, after all, the production that Disney tried to trademark "Dia de los Muertos" for). Since this is the fist "original" IP from Pixar since the poorly received "Good Disnosaur" and it's coming right after "Cars 3" which is so far just getting "meh" reviews, in addition to it being the only original IP coming from Pixar in the foreseeable future, I'd bet Disney really wants it to be a success and Frozen will make sure it is.

Though I must agree with what someone above said - a 20+ minute short makes seeing this movie in theaters far less appealing to me. I enjoy the shorts before movies (in some cases, more than the actual movies), but 20 minutes isn't exactly short.


----------



## rteetz

Mattimation said:


> it's coming right after "Cars 3" which is so far just getting "meh" reviews,


From the Disney fan universe it seems well received and much better than the 2nd. I haven't looked into any film critic reviews.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> From the Disney fan universe it seems well received and much better than the 2nd. I haven't looked into any film critic reviews.



Yes, I've noticed this too. Critics do agree that it's a vast improvement over Cars 2, but are still finding the movie to be underwhelming. It's currently at 67% on Rotten Tomatoes. For reference, Captain Underpants (probably Cars 3's biggest competition this weekend) holds an 85% rating based on critical reviews.


----------



## MissGina5

Mattimation said:


> Though I must agree with what someone above said - a 20+ minute short makes seeing this movie in theaters far less appealing to me. I enjoy the shorts before movies (in some cases, more than the actual movies), but 20 minutes isn't exactly short.



I would have agreed but the trailer actually convinced me otherwise, this one looks really good and honestly more based in the reality of the area Arendelle is based off of than FEA lol It looks cute!


----------



## rteetz

Mattimation said:


> Yes, I've noticed this too. Critics do agree that it's a vast improvement over Cars 2, but are still finding the movie to be underwhelming. It's currently at 67% on Rotten Tomatoes. For reference, Captain Underpants (probably Cars 3's biggest competition this weekend) holds an 85% rating based on critical reviews.


Interesting, I should've paid attention more. I think Cars 3 looks better than Captain Underpants.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Interesting, I should've paid attention more. I think Cars 3 looks better than Captain Underpants.


As a librarian, I say that is literal crazy talk! Also I have never been into the Cars francise haha


----------



## PolyRob

MissGina5 said:


> As a librarian, I say that is literal crazy talk! Also I have never been into the Cars francise haha


Me either. The concept is cute, but the movies just don't do it for me like other Disney/Pixar films. We aren't crazy, the movies do not pull in as much money as other animated films. Disney just LOVES the Cars franchise because the merchandise revenue is insane!


----------



## MissGina5

PolyRob said:


> Me either. The concept is cute, but the movies just don't do it for me like other Disney/Pixar films. We aren't crazy, the movies do not pull in as much money as other animated films. Disney just LOVES the Cars franchise because the merchandise revenue is insane!


tbh I would have to watch the movies to really have an opinion buuut yeah never got into it.


----------



## wareagle57

I am in the minority as I love the first Cars movie. It's not my favorite but I would put it in my top 5 most likely. That said, I could not even make it through Cars 2. It remains the only Pixar movie I haven't seen. I think the thing I loved about the first movie was the tie-in to Route 66. It's not that the characters or the story were particularly interesting. There is definitely not the emotion many Pixar films subject us to. It was just an enjoyable experience for me and at the time, something new/unique. I'll see Cars 3 but I am not expecting much at all.


----------



## a4matte

Mattimation said:


> Though I must agree with what someone above said - a 20+ minute short makes seeing this movie in theaters far less appealing to me. I enjoy the shorts before movies (in some cases, more than the actual movies), but 20 minutes isn't exactly short.



Don't forget the 30+ minutes of trailers before the short!


----------



## Loopster

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Walt Disney Company is the 2nd most admired employer by Millennials, Gen X, and Baby Boomers according to Fast Company. The only company to be consistent like that across the board.


Curious...do you know what the first most admired employer is?


----------



## rteetz

Loopster said:


> Curious...do you know what the first most admired employer is?


It was Google for Millennials and Gen X and I think Amazon for Baby Boomers.


----------



## Killer Fish

wareagle57 said:


> I am in the minority as I love the first Cars movie. It's not my favorite but I would put it in my top 5 most likely. That said, I could not even make it through Cars 2. It remains the only Pixar movie I haven't seen. I think the thing I loved about the first movie was the tie-in to Route 66. It's not that the characters or the story were particularly interesting. There is definitely not the emotion many Pixar films subject us to. It was just an enjoyable experience for me and at the time, something new/unique. I'll see Cars 3 but I am not expecting much at all.



Cars 2 was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad. 

I will check out Cars 3 though...it looks like redemption.


----------



## ErinF

Mattimation said:


> Yes, I've noticed this too. Critics do agree that it's a vast improvement over Cars 2, but are still finding the movie to be underwhelming. It's currently at 67% on Rotten Tomatoes. For reference, Captain Underpants (probably Cars 3's biggest competition this weekend) holds an 85% rating based on critical reviews.





rteetz said:


> Interesting, I should've paid attention more. I think Cars 3 looks better than Captain Underpants.



I took my boys to see Captain Underpants last week.  We (our family of 5) have tickets to see Cars 3 this Saturday afternoon.  I'm pretty sure I'll like Cars 3 far more than Captain Underpants, but will weigh in after I've seen it.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Holiday Wishes dessert party package now available
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ert-premium-package-now-available-to-book.htm





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hallowishes dessert party now available
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...-open-for-happy-hallowishes-dessert-party.htm



UPDATE:
The HalloWishes Dessert Party does NOT include the parade viewing and the Christmas Dessert Party includes both parade and firework viewing.


----------



## luisov

I think Disney has confidence in Coco, but not so much in its marketing. This is a Day of the Dead film playing during Thanksgiving season. The real question is why are they playing a 20 minute long short in front of a Pixar film, which tend to be rather long for an animated movie. Unless Coco is a short movie.

Frozen Fever played in front of Cinderella, and I doubt that Disney didn't have confidence in that one.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> UPDATE:
> The HalloWishes Dessert Party does NOT include the parade viewing and the Christmas Dessert Party includes both parade and firework viewing.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> UPDATE:
> The HalloWishes Dessert Party does NOT include the parade viewing and the Christmas Dessert Party includes both parade and firework viewing.


The landing page for the Holiday Wishes Dessert Party does not state it includes the parade, and the ADRs are only 15 minutes earlier. I am hoping the CM is wrong LOL


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> The landing page for the Holiday Wishes Dessert Party does not state it includes the parade, and the ADRs are only 15 minutes earlier. I am hoping the CM is wrong LOL



It was confirmed during the first call Holiday Wishes had both even though I didn't ask.  During the second call Kelly confirmed it again when I did ask about Holiday Wishes.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> It was confirmed during the first call Holiday Wishes had both even though I didn't ask.  During the second call Kelly confirmed it again when I did ask about Holiday Wishes.


Maybe they're doing it for the second parade? Or changing the times!? I am just so confused.


----------



## jtwibih

I think they do a second parade on Christmas party nights.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 Expo Adds More Events and Celebrity Appearances


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Disney has commissioned a lighthouse sculpture to honor Lane Graves, who died in the alligator attack one year ago tomorrow (6/14). The lighthouse will mirror the one used in the logo for The Lane Thomas Foundation.






http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/light...isney-world-honor-toddler-attacked-alligator/


----------



## Keels

eXo said:


> For the record, the miniature dog in the stroller I saw was also dressed up in a dress and wearing a hat. It was also about the size of miniature poodle. There is no way it was a trained service dog. It was an 'emotional support animal" through and through.
> 
> I saw several trained service dogs while there as well. Big difference. They weren't wearing costumes and getting carted around like a furry baby while their owners tried to do child swaps with them.



These people ... I see them at least once or twice a week at Epcot, and - I'm sorry, but in my personal opinion it's completely ridiculous. They usually have two standard poodles (wearing full outfits AND sneakers), and at least another one or two (or the last time I saw them - THREE) miniature poodles in a covered stroller with a "sunroof". I'm all for emotional support animals - but two people don't need FIVE dogs with them at Epcot on a Saturday night while they're drinking in the World Showcase.

It's also not fair to the dogs to be shoved in crap like sneakers and clothes and paraded about a theme park for hours, repeatedly and on a weekly basis. They're always there doing fireworks - EVEN ON NEW YEAR'S EVE! - and the poor dogs are so scared and upset because of the loud noises.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs to have fireworks for 4th of July? 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...f22456utm_medium=trueAnthemutm_source=twitter


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs to have fireworks for 4th of July?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...f22456utm_medium=trueAnthemutm_source=twitter



This would be SO easy for them to execute and would be a real game-changer for holidays!


----------



## Roxyfire

Keels said:


> These people ... I see them at least once or twice a week at Epcot, and - I'm sorry, but in my personal opinion it's completely ridiculous. They usually have two standard poodles (wearing full outfits AND sneakers), and at least another one or two (or the last time I saw them - THREE) miniature poodles in a covered stroller with a "sunroof". I'm all for emotional support animals - but two people don't need FIVE dogs with them at Epcot on a Saturday night while they're drinking in the World Showcase.
> 
> It's also not fair to the dogs to be shoved in crap like sneakers and clothes and paraded about a theme park for hours, repeatedly and on a weekly basis. They're always there doing fireworks - EVEN ON NEW YEAR'S EVE! - and the poor dogs are so scared and upset because of the loud noises.



That's pretty messed up!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Pop Century refurbished rooms

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm


----------



## wareagle57

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney has commissioned a lighthouse sculpture to honor Lane Graves, who died in the alligator attack one year ago tomorrow (6/14). The lighthouse will mirror the one used in the logo for The Lane Thomas Foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/light...isney-world-honor-toddler-attacked-alligator/



Hard to believe it's already been a year. What an awful weekend that was for Orlando.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Hey, all you folks waiting on the AP rates for September 1 - end of October.  They are out.  You have to call though because the web site is not updating.  I was on a chat with one of the CM's on WDW site and they said they came out this morning and to call.  I called and booked.  Not a lot of rooms or properties so hurry and call already    ARGHHHHH


----------



## PolyRob

Tigger's ally said:


> Hey, all you folks waiting on the AP rates for September 1 - end of October.  They are out.  You have to call though because the web site is not updating.  I was on a chat with one of the CM's on WDW site and they said they came out this morning and to call.  I called and booked.  Not a lot of rooms or properties so hurry and call already    ARGHHHHH


OMG THANK YOU! I had been checking and called Monday. I will call today!


----------



## WooPigScientist

Keels said:


> These people ... I see them at least once or twice a week at Epcot, and - I'm sorry, but in my personal opinion it's completely ridiculous. They usually have two standard poodles (wearing full outfits AND sneakers), and at least another one or two (or the last time I saw them - THREE) miniature poodles in a covered stroller with a "sunroof". I'm all for emotional support animals - but two people don't need FIVE dogs with them at Epcot on a Saturday night while they're drinking in the World Showcase.
> 
> It's also not fair to the dogs to be shoved in crap like sneakers and clothes and paraded about a theme park for hours, repeatedly and on a weekly basis. They're always there doing fireworks - EVEN ON NEW YEAR'S EVE! - and the poor dogs are so scared and upset because of the loud noises.



I feel like we really need a photo


----------



## Tigger's ally

PolyRob said:


> OMG THANK YOU! I had been checking and called Monday. I will call today!


You're most certainly welcome.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm



Wow, that is a HUGE difference! I couldn't believe it was Pop when I first saw the pictures! Haha


----------



## Tigger's ally

WooPigScientist said:


> I feel like we really need a photo



Not sure if we need one but we certainly doo doo deserve one..


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm


This is definitely an improvement, but I still have a hard time with no bedspread/runner. Just looks unfinished to me.


----------



## PolyRob

Tigger's ally said:


> You're most certainly welcome.


I just called, twice. First CM said noting was out, second said she believed she saw it earlier, but the site is currently going under an "enhancement" and she couldn't check. I will try again later!


----------



## Tigger's ally

PolyRob said:


> I just called, twice. First CM said noting was out, second said she believed she saw it earlier, but the site is currently going under an "enhancement" and she couldn't check. I will try again later!




The CM I had knew immediately when I said looking for AP rate in late September.  He said "those just came out this morning, here's what I got.....and named the resorts.  He had All star Movies for the values.  Riverside and Coronado for the mods.  I already have my email confirmation.


----------



## PolyRob

Tigger's ally said:


> The CM I had knew immediately when I said looking for AP rate in late September.  He said "those just came out this morning, here's what I got.....and named the resorts.  He had All star Movies for the values.  Riverside and Coronado for the mods.  I already have my email confirmation.


Hopefully I can speak with someone like him later this afternoon! I will keep trying, the reservations line is open for another 8 hours


----------



## BriarRabbit

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm


Maybe they're changing from from Pop Century to Pop Hotels.com and a new sponsorship.  The room looks like the new Hilton section and they can have a Marriott, Best Western, Motel 6, and Super 8 section.  For a value, not Disney enough for me.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lion King Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/check-out-this-new-the-lion-king-open-edition-magicband/


So...I bought it!  They had them in stock in a store at EPCOT. I'm a happy Lion King fan!


----------



## Tigger's ally

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So...I bought it!  They had them in stock in a store at EPCOT. I'm a happy Lion King fan!



Cool!  hakuna matata !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BriarRabbit said:


> Maybe they're changing from from Pop Century to Pop Hotels.com and a new sponsorship.  The room looks like the new Hilton section and they can have a Marriott, Best Western, Motel 6, and Super 8 section.  For a value, not Disney enough for me.



I like the concept and I really like the headboards on both the regular bed and the murphy bed when folded down - but I agree the Disney and themeing could be turned up a bit more in the rest of the room


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the concept and I really like the headboards on both the regular bed and the murphy bed when folded down - but I agree the Disney and themeing could be turned up a bit more in the rest of the room


Especially since Pop Century is a resort that sort of screams at you. Not sure why they thought understatement would work here.

I think it looks like a hospital room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Especially since Pop Century is a resort that sort of screams at you. Not sure why they thought understatement would work here.
> 
> I think it looks like a hospital room.



they seem to be moving towards the vinyl flooring (which I get for cleaning and durability) but you'd think this would be an opportunity to have fun with it - especially in like the 50s section they could have like old 50s style vinyl flooring and stuff

I am glad there are a lot more outlets and stuff though - the rooms were definitely in need of a rehab ... but for a "retro" styled resort I think they went a bit too modern (again, except for the headboards which I really like)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> they seem to be moving towards the vinyl flooring (which I get for cleaning and durability) but you'd think this would be an opportunity to have fun with it - especially in like the 50s section they could have like old 50s style vinyl flooring and stuff
> 
> I am glad there are a lot more outlets and stuff though - the rooms were definitely in need of a rehab ... but for a "retro" styled resort I think they went a bit too modern (again, except for the headboards which I really like)



Speaking of retro style, they really could have taken this opportunity to compete with Cabana Bay.

But if we wanna talk retro Cabana Bay is the clear winner. Like, not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm



Makes me really glad I'm dvc


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is filing a suit over property appraisals for WDW. SeaWorld and Universal are raising similar arguments.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...n2017-how-much-is-the-magic-kingdom-worth.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney partners with Hanson robotics to create artificially intelligent robots.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...reate-artificially-intelligent-disney-robots/


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Tigger's ally said:


> Hey, all you folks waiting on the AP rates for September 1 - end of October.  They are out.  You have to call though because the web site is not updating.  I was on a chat with one of the CM's on WDW site and they said they came out this morning and to call.  I called and booked.  Not a lot of rooms or properties so hurry and call already    ARGHHHHH





PolyRob said:


> Hopefully I can speak with someone like him later this afternoon! I will keep trying, the reservations line is open for another 8 hours



Just got off the phone with a CM that had no idea what I was talking about.   She said no rates have been released yet. I know that something has changed because I booked a standard at one of the values using the "Enchanted" discount rate a few days ago and have checked it every day since then but this morning the standard wasn't available, just the preferred and the rate had gone way up. Any chance you know the "Cast Member's 8 digit extension" that you talked to? I have two trips in two months (September and October) and want to get them squared away. 

ETA: Spoke to someone via Chat and she said that she can see the rates on her end listed under the "Passholder Enchanted Escape Offer" but the two places she directed me to look for them I couldn't see them. She said the dates are good through 10/7/17.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is filing a suit over property appraisals for WDW. SeaWorld and Universal are raising similar arguments.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...n2017-how-much-is-the-magic-kingdom-worth.htm


I don't know why I find this funny but I do. Maybe because every year my County does property tax evaluations our social networking site gets filled up with people gripping (sometimes for valid reasons) about how much their property went up in value which equals more property tax amount they have to pay. I guess it reminds me that WDW, Universal and SeaWorld can still very much have real world problems like the rest of us.


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> This is definitely an improvement, but I still have a hard time with no bedspread/runner. Just looks unfinished to me.



Apparently folks were stealing the runners...


----------



## PolyRob

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Just got off the phone with a CM that had no idea what I was talking about.   She said no rates have been released yet. I know that something has changed because I booked a standard at one of the values using the "Enchanted" discount rate a few days ago and have checked it every day since then but this morning the standard wasn't available, just the preferred and the rate had gone way up. Any chance you know the "Cast Member's 8 digit extension" that you talked to? I have two trips in two months (September and October) and want to get them squared away.
> 
> ETA: Spoke to someone via Chat and she said that she can see the rates on her end listed under the "Passholder Enchanted Escape Offer" but the two places she directed me to look for them I couldn't see them. She said the dates are good through 10/7/17.


I finally spoke with one later this afternoon who also told me the date was 10/7/17. My date is 10/21/17, so I guess I have to wait for the NEXT release that will probably be in August


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney partners with Hanson robotics to create artificially intelligent robots.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...reate-artificially-intelligent-disney-robots/


One step closer to Itchy and Scratchy Land or Westworld...


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm


Do you know when they are supposed to be finished with all the rooms?


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> Do you know when they are supposed to be finished with all the rooms?


Mid to late next year.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Just got off the phone with a CM that had no idea what I was talking about.   She said no rates have been released yet. I know that something has changed because I booked a standard at one of the values using the "Enchanted" discount rate a few days ago and have checked it every day since then but this morning the standard wasn't available, just the preferred and the rate had gone way up. Any chance you know the "Cast Member's 8 digit extension" that you talked to? I have two trips in two months (September and October) and want to get them squared away.
> 
> ETA: Spoke to someone via Chat and she said that she can see the rates on her end listed under the "Passholder Enchanted Escape Offer" but the two places she directed me to look for them I couldn't see them. She said the dates are good through 10/7/17.



Sorry, I didn't get the eight digit number or even his name, but I did get the rate. It even says it on my MDE.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Pop Century refurbished rooms
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-look-rooms-at-disneys-pop-century-resort.htm



Seems pretty consistent with the "de-themeing" of the rooms that seems to be going on. DVC refurbs all seem to be removing theme from the rooms at BC, Boardwalk, and the new Copper Creek rooms are very bland too. 

I do like the idea of the second bed being a murphy bed. Those rooms are so small, it's nice to have the option of having the 2nd bed "up" during the day.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the concept and I really like the headboards on both the regular bed and the murphy bed when folded down - but I agree the Disney and themeing could be turned up a bit more in the rest of the room





********** said:


> Seems pretty consistent with the "de-themeing" of the rooms that seems to be going on. DVC refurbs all seem to be removing theme from the rooms at BC, Boardwalk, and the new Copper Creek rooms are very bland too.
> 
> I do like the idea of the second bed being a murphy bed. Those rooms are so small, it's nice to have the option of having the 2nd bed "up" during the day.



I do wish the new rooms had more Disney touches, but to be honest I don't think the old rooms were theme'd that much either (speaking specifically about the Pop Century rooms because I can't speak to the DVC rooms that @********** was talking about).  

I mean, look at this picture.  The only "Disney" things in it are the characters on the runner and the shadow box on the wall.

It wasn't like the 60's building had a replica Frigid-Air mini-fridge.  

Would have been nice if they theme'd each room to look like the decade of the building.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I do wish the new rooms had more Disney touches, but to be honest I don't think the old rooms were theme'd that much either (speaking specifically about the Pop Century rooms because I can't speak to the DVC rooms that @********** was talking about).
> 
> I mean, look at this picture.  The only "Disney" things in it are the characters on the runner and the shadow box on the wall.
> 
> It wasn't like the 60's building had a replica Frigid-Air mini-fridge.
> 
> Would have been nice if they theme'd each room to look like the decade of the building.



That's fair, though the rugs have a bit of a "hidden Mickey" look to them.

I know it was just the one thing but the shadow box with things from the decade helped a lot with the theming I think.  But you are right, it's not like these were over the top art of animation style rooms to begin with


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

mikepizzo said:


> I do wish the new rooms had more Disney touches, but to be honest I don't think the old rooms were theme'd that much either (speaking specifically about the Pop Century rooms because I can't speak to the DVC rooms that @********** was talking about).
> 
> I mean, look at this picture.  The only "Disney" things in it are the characters on the runner and the shadow box on the wall.
> 
> It wasn't like the 60's building had a replica Frigid-Air mini-fridge.
> 
> Would have been nice if they theme'd each room to look like the decade of the building.




You're right. There isn't much theming in these rooms either, but they don't feel as sterile as the new rooms. I think what bothers me about the new rooms is lack of theming AND lack of color. The blue accent wall helps in the old room. I would like the new rooms MUCH better if they had an accent wall or the whole room was painted something other than white/beige. The bed runners in the test room were great also. I wish they were kept.  It's ridiculous that people actually steal things like that. Couldn't Disney have charged the credit on file if they went missing, instead of getting rid of them?


----------



## mikepizzo

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> You're right. There isn't much theming in these rooms either, but they don't feel as sterile as the new rooms. I think what bothers me about the new rooms is lack of theming AND lack of color. The blue accent wall helps in the old room. I would like the new rooms MUCH better if they had an accent wall or the whole room was painted something other than white/beige. The bed runners in the test room were great also. I wish they were kept.  It's ridiculous that people actually steal things like that. Couldn't Disney have charged the credit on file if they went missing, instead of getting rid of them?



That makes sense.  After I posted I did realize how _white_ the new rooms looks.  Like you said, too sterile with no color to really break it up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can now book the Frozen Ever After Dessert party

Reservations Open Today for Frozen Ever After Sparkling Dessert Party: A Cool New Way to View Fireworks at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Carsland 5th anniversary limited release shirts

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/cars-...niversary-limited-release-tees-now-available/


----------



## rteetz

*News

SeaWorld Stock Increases as Board Chairman is Voted Off*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney XD's New 'DuckTales' Series Will Debut for 24 Hours Straight, Opening Credits Released*


----------



## rteetz

*News

'Cars 3' Expected to Pass 'Wonder Woman' at Box Office, 'Beauty and the Beast' Dominates Disc Sales*


----------



## Lurkerin

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney XD's New 'DuckTales' Series Will Debut for 24 Hours Straight, Opening Credits Released*



I may be more excited than the kids...They watched the old series and are looking forward to premiere.


----------



## rteetz

Lurkerin said:


> I may be more excited than the kids...They watched the old series and are looking forward to premiere.


I am excited for this too! Now if they could bring back rescue rangers I would be set.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I am excited for this too! Now if they could bring back rescue rangers I would be set.



Talespin owns my heart.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can now book the Frozen Ever After Dessert party
> 
> Reservations Open Today for Frozen Ever After Sparkling Dessert Party: A Cool New Way to View Fireworks at Epcot


bummer...was looking forward to the Illuminations Dessert Party during our trip, but have no interest in Frozen - guess we just saved some money!!


----------



## bsj1701

jlundeen said:


> bummer...was looking forward to the Illuminations Dessert Party during our trip, but have no interest in Frozen - guess we just saved some money!!



Now if the reservation system was just available. I've been having trouble all day. I just called and spoke to a cast member, she said it is down, but expected up this afternoon.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney XD's New 'DuckTales' Series Will Debut for 24 Hours Straight, Opening Credits Released*


So 2 things... 1- I know some drag queens who look like Mrs. Beakley, and 2 - Not sure how I feel about the female vocalist. Her voice sounds kinda ... I dunno? Weak? Way too quiet?
I wonder if it'll be getting a channel at WDW like the Mickey Mouse cartoons have.


----------



## gberg

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> You're right. There isn't much theming in these rooms either, but they don't feel as sterile as the new rooms. I think what bothers me about the new rooms is lack of theming AND lack of color. The blue accent wall helps in the old room. I would like the new rooms MUCH better if they had an accent wall or the whole room was painted something other than white/beige. The bed runners in the test room were great also. I wish they were kept.  It's ridiculous that people actually steal things like that. Couldn't Disney have charged the credit on file if they went missing, instead of getting rid of them?


Nice to see that I'm not the only one who thinks the new room look is sterile


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Automated Souvenir vending machines pop up at Pop Century. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/photo...ort-hotels-offering-grab-go-theme-park-items/


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Automated Souvenir vending machines pop up at Pop Century.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/photo...ort-hotels-offering-grab-go-theme-park-items/



Saw this at POP on Memorial Day weekend. It was functioning, and a great idea for certain items (autograph books, pens..). We'll see if they adjust the item selection over time to focus more on vacation essentials.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Automated Souvenir vending machines pop up at Pop Century.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/photo...ort-hotels-offering-grab-go-theme-park-items/


Hmm...I don't really like these. For me part of the magic of WDW is interacting with CMs all across property. Taking away the CM sort of cheapens the experience.  I do see the benefit though when the stores are closed.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Automated Souvenir vending machines pop up at Pop Century.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/photo...ort-hotels-offering-grab-go-theme-park-items/



...That's it? What a let down. In today's world it needs to be something like this or nothing. I expect more from Disney, even when it comes to just a vending machine.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> Saw this at POP on Memorial Day weekend. It was functioning, and a great idea for certain items (autograph books, pens..). We'll see if they adjust the item selection over time to focus more on vacation essentials.


I didn't see it while I was there. Granted I didn't spend a ton of time in the lobby.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I am excited for this too! Now if they could bring back rescue rangers I would be set.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Talespin owns my heart.



Darkwing Duck or bust.


----------



## writerguyfl

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> The bed runners in the test room were great also. I wish they were kept.  It's ridiculous that people actually steal things like that. Couldn't Disney have charged the credit on file if they went missing, instead of getting rid of them?



I used to work in hotels.  One of my jobs was in Accounting where I handled credit card chargebacks.  While it makes sense to charge guests who steal things, the reality is that it's an uphill battle.  Chances are high that the charge will be disputed.  Disputed charges of this nature are tough to "win" for a hotel.  Although it may have changed, different card providers will respond differently.  For example, American Express would almost always side with the customer unless we had definitive proof that the charge was valid.

Consider how easy it would be to accidentally charge the wrong guest for a stolen item.  One small error by a Housekeeping staff member is all it takes for that to happen.

For Disney, eliminating something like bed runners is a smart decision.  The number of people who decide that the lack of a bed runner is a reason to stay offsite will be infinitesimally small.  Contrast that with potential ill will (that could get magnified via social media) that charging the wrong guest would create.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
On Ride Photos Coming to Pirates

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-photo-coming-to-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm


----------



## mikepizzo

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work in hotels.  One of my jobs was in Accounting where I handled credit card chargebacks.  While it makes sense to charge guests who steal things, the reality is that it's an uphill battle.  Chances are high that the charge will be disputed.  Disputed charges of this nature are tough to "win" for a hotel.  Although it may have changed, different card providers will respond differently.  For example, American Express would almost always side with the customer unless we had definitive proof that the charge was valid.
> 
> Consider how easy it would be to accidentally charge the wrong guest for a stolen item.  One small error by a Housekeeping staff member is all it takes for that to happen.
> 
> For Disney, eliminating something like bed runners is a smart decision.  The number of people who decide that the lack of a bed runner is a reason to stay offsite will be infinitesimally small.  Contrast that with potential ill will (that could get magnified via social media) that charging the wrong guest would create.



I'll start by saying that I know nothing about this industry.

I always thought that common items that get stolen from hotel rooms (robes, towels, bed runners, maybe pillows?) had their cost built into the price of the room to avoid all of this?  If a lamp gets broken, then an extra charge happens.  But for "little" things, I figured it was just a part of the price.  

Granted I don't know how much each item would cost.  And I don't have any source on this, just something I always assumed was a type of thief defense mechanism.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fantasmic returns to DL on July 17th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ic-rivers-of-america-and-disneyland-railroad/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic returns to DL on July 17th
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ic-rivers-of-america-and-disneyland-railroad/



Any rumors on dining packages?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Any rumors on dining packages?


Not yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Not yet.



Keep me posted. My only chance to see it is opening night  talk about a mess.


----------



## Killer Fish

mikepizzo said:


> I'll start by saying that I know nothing about this industry.
> 
> I always thought that common items that get stolen from hotel rooms (robes, towels, bed runners, maybe pillows?) had their cost built into the price of the room to avoid all of this?  If a lamp gets broken, then an extra charge happens.  But for "little" things, I figured it was just a part of the price.
> 
> Granted I don't know how much each item would cost.  And I don't have any source on this, just something I always assumed was a type of thief defense mechanism.



I have been in the industry in the Upper Upscale and Luxury market of hotels for the last 13 years.....There is no cost for stolen items built into the price of the room. Also if stealing Robes, Towels, and Pillows was common that would be a major issue.

Also I will back the other comment about Disputes and Charge backs....it is almost impossible for the hotel to "win".


----------



## a4matte

Friends just checked into Pop Century and got a refurbed room. I haven't seen anyone post a picture of the shower yet.


----------



## Loopster

a4matte said:


> Friends just checked into Pop Century and got a refurbed room. I haven't seen anyone post a picture of the shower yet.


Never stayed at Pop so not sure if there was glass before, but I love it. I'm always getting attacked by the shower curtains at WDW!!


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Keep me posted. My only chance to see it is opening night  talk about a mess.



"What a mess" is an understatement. These events at WDW are crazy, at DLR they are beyond insane. Literally they will likely be closing the park by 10 AM and people will be standing around from noon to get the best position to see the show. (Except they will probably make people get FP+, but still people will try and stake spots in "line". Ugh what a mess...I wouldn't want to be there. 



Killer Fish said:


> I have been in the industry in the Upper Upscale and Luxury market of hotels for the last 13 years.....There is no cost for stolen items built into the price of the room. Also if stealing Robes, Towels, and Pillows was common that would be a major issue.
> 
> Also I will back the other comment about Disputes and Charge backs....it is almost impossible for the hotel to "win".



I always assumed that's why hotel towels are so crappy - so you don't want to steal them. I think back in the 60s-70s hotels had amazing towels and people were stealing them left and right. Now they are almost universally garbage. I hardly blame the hotels - people can be so scummy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Talespin owns my heart.



My favorite scene ever from that is when Don Karnnage shouts "fire at will!" ... and the you see a bnch of bullets foreign at this guy running by and Don has to say "do not fire at Will, he is my second mate --- Fire at the Seaduck!!!!"


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> "What a mess" is an understatement. These events at WDW are crazy, at DLR they are beyond insane. Literally they will likely be closing the park by 10 AM and people will be standing around from noon to get the best position to see the show. (Except they will probably make people get FP+, but still people will try and stake spots in "line". Ugh what a mess...I wouldn't want to be there.



No, there will be CMs telling people that they can't start waiting for F! until 5pm and that they need to move away from the curb


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Loopster said:


> Never stayed at Pop so not sure if there was glass before, but I love it. I'm always getting attacked by the shower curtains at WDW!!



I was just there in a no -refurbished room and definitely a curtain

Also had a curtain to divide the room from the sink area which is now a barn-door type divider


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> "What a mess" is an understatement. These events at WDW are crazy, at DLR they are beyond insane. Literally they will likely be closing the park by 10 AM and people will be standing around from noon to get the best position to see the show. (Except they will probably make people get FP+, but still people will try and stake spots in "line". Ugh what a mess...I wouldn't want to be there.



Sigh. I know, it's gonna be awful. I am happy to have a chance to see the new Fantasmic, we don't get out to DL very often and we have tickets and are all set to go for the D23 Expo. To be honest, I'd rather have the railroad back because I'd love to see that.

I really hope they do the dining packages. If they don't, I'm not even sure if we'll bother to try to see it. I have no desire to be in that cluster. I'm short and can't see shows like that on the best of days.

I wonder if they'll do some soft openings the few nights before.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

a4matte said:


> So 2 things... 1- I know some drag queens who look like Mrs. Beakley, and 2 - Not sure how I feel about the female vocalist. Her voice sounds kinda ... I dunno? Weak? Way too quiet?
> I wonder if it'll be getting a channel at WDW like the *Mickey Mouse cartoons* have.


Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.

ETA: I'm sorry, my bad. They're actually called "A Mickey Mouse Cartoon" or "Disney Mickey Mouse in..." Unfortunately, this generic sounding title makes them even harder to find.


----------



## Fantasia79

gberg said:


> Nice to see that I'm not the only one who thinks the new room look is sterile


Nice off kilter avatar!


----------



## Keels

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work in hotels.  One of my jobs was in Accounting where I handled credit card chargebacks.  While it makes sense to charge guests who steal things, the reality is that it's an uphill battle.  Chances are high that the charge will be disputed.  Disputed charges of this nature are tough to "win" for a hotel.  Although it may have changed, different card providers will respond differently.  For example, American Express would almost always side with the customer unless we had definitive proof that the charge was valid.
> 
> Consider how easy it would be to accidentally charge the wrong guest for a stolen item.  One small error by a Housekeeping staff member is all it takes for that to happen.
> 
> For Disney, eliminating something like bed runners is a smart decision.  The number of people who decide that the lack of a bed runner is a reason to stay offsite will be infinitesimally small.  Contrast that with potential ill will (that could get magnified via social media) that charging the wrong guest would create.



Paradise Pier at Disneyland actually has a card on EACH bed in the room that says if the Beach Ball pillow goes missing, you will automatically be charged $60 or whatever for it. I'm sure that has helped curb theft!


----------



## WooPigScientist

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.



It's not the classic cartoons, it's the newer Mickey Mouse shorts. Which my family and I love, but I do wish they had both! I forget the channel number, but it's Mickey shorts all day, with Duffy's bedtime story for several hours in the evening.


----------



## WooPigScientist

WooPigScientist said:


> It's not the classic cartoons, it's the newer Mickey Mouse shorts. Which my family and I love, but I do wish they had both! I forget the channel number, but it's Mickey shorts all day, with Duffy's bedtime story for several hours in the evening.



You know what? I'm a dummy. I read that as you trying to find where to watch them AT the resorts rather than were to get them at home.

Several years ago they released old cartoons on DVD, I think the series name was "Disney Classic Cartoon Favorites." There's 12 or so DVDs. I hunted them up and bought used copies off eBay. There are always a bunch listed. There is also a 4-disc series called "Funny Factory." We bought those as well, and I'm pretty sure there's no overlap in cartoons.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.


A lot of them are on YouTube.


----------



## SJMajor67

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.
> 
> ETA: I'm sorry, my bad. They're actually called "A Mickey Mouse Cartoon". Unfortunately, this generic sounding title makes them even harder to find.



I could watch these all day. One of my favorite parts about going to Disney is taking the Magical Express and having the cartoons play while you travel to your hotel. The same for the bus on your way to the cruise.


----------



## Familyguy12'

Some are on YouTube


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I see the DIS posted a story with the rumors of the Nintendo land at Universal Orlando

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/r...ntendo-world-at-universal-studios-in-orlando/

I had also read elsewhere that the map shown in that article is an old, original plans and no longer accurate (for example, the Zelda area was supposedly no longer happening)?

@rteetz - any thoughts from your end as to if this is accurate or not?  Just want to avoid basing thoughts on mis-information


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the DIS posted a story with the rumors of the Nintendo land at Universal Orlando
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/r...ntendo-world-at-universal-studios-in-orlando/
> 
> I had also read elsewhere that the map shown in that article is an old, original plans and no longer accurate (for example, the Zelda area was supposedly no longer happening)?
> 
> @rteetz - any thoughts from your end as to if this is accurate or not?  Just want to avoid basing thoughts on mis-information


I've seen that leaked image floating around in the last week or so. It's been called into question but some universal sources have said it's accurate so take that for what you will.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Today is Shanghai Disneyland's first anniversary. It has hit 11 million visitors in that first year. 

http://thr.cm/scmf/OrMCe04Lcp0lOEFO...QF2UIPLu3uityvkzL-5fGDGJnyWvwIazRXKdJQ/GUgD5w


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cruz Ramirez meet and greet now open at DHS.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eet-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Father's Day offerings at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...hers-day-offerings-at-disney-springs-2017.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flame Tree BBQ next to join mobile ordering.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/flam...the-next-restaurant-to-offer-mobile-order.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New offer for DVC members at Disney Springs store.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/06/new-offer-gives-members-luxury-of-time/


----------



## Bay Max

I haven't heard anything about the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party having seats.  So I assume it's just like the Illuminations Dessert Party and it's standing room only.  That's a shame.  I'd pay that much for the seat alone.  The World of Color Dessert Party was so great and worth it (IMO) because of the chair.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Fuelrod kiosks are coming to 8 more Disney resorts.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/fuelrod-service-extending-8-disney-world-resort-hotels/


----------



## Fantasia79

Any word on when Mobil ordering is starting to more places?

Are the new fuel rod kiosks already there?


----------



## jpeterson

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Fuelrod kiosks are coming to 8 more Disney resorts.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/fuelrod-service-extending-8-disney-world-resort-hotels/


That's nice.  The first time we went to WDW we didn't really realize how much of a drain on our phones it was going to be!  We got a fuel rod in Hollywood Studios and it worked pretty well.  Now we bring it along with us and it's nice to be able to get a charged one anytime.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Today is Shanghai Disneyland's first anniversary. It has hit 11 million visitors in that first year.
> 
> http://thr.cm/scmf/OrMCe04Lcp0lOEFO...QF2UIPLu3uityvkzL-5fGDGJnyWvwIazRXKdJQ/GUgD5w



Iger said something very interesting about a very likely third theme park in China coming in the future. I wonder if he's talking about a second gate for either Hong Kong or Shanghai or an entirely new destination. I think the smart decision would be the former. Even though the theme park industry in China is growing massively, it's also true that new theme parks are popping up everywhere by the hour.


----------



## gberg

Fantasia79 said:


> Nice off kilter avatar!


Thanks!  I'm Canadian (they aren't) but I still made a point of seeing them every trip!  It was a good excuse to take a break for a bit too!


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Iger said something very interesting about a very likely third theme park in China coming in the future. I wonder if he's talking about a second gate for either Hong Kong or Shanghai or an entirely new destination. I think the smart decision would be the former. Even though the theme park industry in China is growing massively, it's also true that new theme parks are popping up everywhere by the hour.


Hong Kong was really pushing for a second gate but instead is getting the multi billion dollar expansion. Shanghai could probably get a second gate but I'd much rather them build up the existing park more considering the original slate was cut back for opening.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Any word on when Mobil ordering is starting to more places?
> 
> Are the new fuel rod kiosks already there?


Mobile ordering is slowly being added. Flame Tree is next. It is currently at Satuli and Pizzafari.


----------



## wareagle57

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Fuelrod kiosks are coming to 8 more Disney resorts.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/fuelrod-service-extending-8-disney-world-resort-hotels/



I have been researching portable chargers for our upcoming trip, assuming that would be smarter than using these fuel rods. But until now I had never taken the time to actually read about the service. Yes, I could get one cheaper, and maybe even better from amazon. But I had no idea you could drop them off and have a "new" fully charged fuel rod dispensed to you. I think we'll definitely go with this option as it eliminated the need to have to recharge at night or in the parks. And I'm assuming you can keep it indefinitely and continue using the service the next year or the year after.


----------



## jpeterson

wareagle57 said:


> I have been researching portable chargers for our upcoming trip, assuming that would be smarter than using these fuel rods. But until now I had never taken the time to actually read about the service. Yes, I could get one cheaper, and maybe even better from amazon. But I had no idea you could drop them off and have a "new" fully charged fuel rod dispensed to you. I think we'll definitely go with this option as it eliminated the need to have to recharge at night or in the parks. And I'm assuming you can keep it indefinitely and continue using the service the next year or the year after.


That's the only reason it's at all worth the cost. Otherwise it's an overpriced battery. The first purchase comes with cables to connect to android and apple phones. You can also recharge it yourself.


----------



## SureAsLiz

jpeterson said:


> That's the only reason it's at all worth the cost. Otherwise it's an overpriced battery. The first purchase comes with cables to connect to android and apple phones. You can also recharge it yourself.



A note that if you have a new phone with a USB-C port, you will need to bring a different cord/converter
My S8 didn't like the converter with the cord that came with the fuel rod, so I just use a different cord


----------



## MissGina5

can someone explain this fuel rod thing? it sounds like something I want when I go to disney lol. I have used portable chargers before and I never get them right :/


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> can someone explain this fuel rod thing? it sounds like something I want when I go to disney lol. I have used portable chargers before and I never get them right :/


The major plus to fuel rod in the parks is you can trade them in for a fully charged one at any kiosk. I haven't gotten one because I have a big 20000 mAh battery I take with me to the parks.


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> can someone explain this fuel rod thing? it sounds like something I want when I go to disney lol. I have used portable chargers before and I never get them right :/



You pay a certain amount of money ($30?) and you get a portable charger.  You use that charger until there is no charge left, and then you can stop at any other fuel rod station and pick up a fresh portable charger at no additional cost.  You can do this as many times as you like/need.

(Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the gist of it)


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> You pay a certain amount of money ($30?) and you get a portable charger.  You use that charger until there is no charge left, and then you can stop at any other fuel rod station and pick up a fresh portable charger at no additional cost.  You can do this as many times as you like/need.
> 
> (Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the gist of it)


that's so cool where are the kiosks?!


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> that's so cool where are the kiosks?!



Info taken from here.

Not sure if there are other locations as well.

*Walt Disney World*


Magic Kingdom
Tomorrowland Light and Power Co.
Big Top Souvenirs
Pecos Bill’s
Curtain Call Collectibles
Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe

Epcot
Disney Traders
International Gateway
Future World Camera Center

Disney’s Hollywood Studios
Celebrity 5 & 10
PizzeRizzo

Disney’s Animal Kingdom
Island Mercantile

Disney Springs
Marketplace Disney PhotoPass Studio
DisneyQuest
Sundries

ESPN Wide World of Sports
ESPN Clubhouse Shop
Sports Grill
HP Field-House

Most Walt Disney World Resorts
*EDIT*:  I should not have been so lazy.  Here is the actual Disney page:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/portable-phone-chargers/


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> You pay a certain amount of money ($30?) and you get a portable charger.  You use that charger until there is no charge left, and then you can stop at any other fuel rod station and pick up a fresh portable charger at no additional cost.  You can do this as many times as you like/need.
> 
> (Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the gist of it)


Yep $30. It's $20 if bought online or at the airport.


----------



## Pawpsicle

wareagle57 said:


> I have been researching portable chargers for our upcoming trip, assuming that would be smarter than using these fuel rods. But until now I had never taken the time to actually read about the service. Yes, I could get one cheaper, and maybe even better from amazon. But I had no idea you could drop them off and have a "new" fully charged fuel rod dispensed to you. I think we'll definitely go with this option as it eliminated the need to have to recharge at night or in the parks. And I'm assuming you can keep it indefinitely and continue using the service the next year or the year after.



We love our fuel rod! This will be our third trip with it and we use it every day. Check the fuel rod website for kiosk locations near your home/airport - they are $10 cheaper. Alternatively, you can have one shipped to you ahead of time which is still cheaper than Disney. You can exchange them with no problems at the Disney kiosks.


----------



## SaharanTea

I'm with rteetz.  I take my own portable charger that has many chargers worth in it (13000 mAh).  These seem to have a way too small capacity (~1000 mAh by one reviewers test).  If I could get at least one complete charge out of it, it'd be better, but reviewers are reporting not even being able to accomplish that.  I'd probably have to find a kiosk 2-4 times per day.  Buying my own gets me higher capacity for less money, and it's something I'm much more likely to use in other places (like camping).

Others may disagree of course.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> I'm with rteetz.  I take my own portable charger that has many chargers worth in it (13000 mAh).  These seem to have a way too small capacity (~1000 mAh by one reviewers test).  If I could get at least one complete charge out of it, it'd be better, but reviewers are reporting not even being able to accomplish that.  I'd probably have to find a kiosk 2-4 times per day.  Buying my own gets me higher capacity for less money, and it's something I'm much more likely to use in other places (like camping).
> 
> Others may disagree of course.


Yeah my 20,000 one lasts me 4-5 days at Disney before needing to be recharged.


----------



## Harry Wallace

*BREAKING: Monorail Blue Being Evacuated After Large Piece Falls Off, All Monorail Service Currently Suspended*
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...lls-off-monorail-service-currently-suspended/


----------



## PolyRob

SaharanTea said:


> I'm with rteetz.  I take my own portable charger that has many chargers worth in it (13000 mAh).  These seem to have a way too small capacity (~1000 mAh by one reviewers test).  If I could get at least one complete charge out of it, it'd be better, but reviewers are reporting not even being able to accomplish that.  I'd probably have to find a kiosk 2-4 times per day.  Buying my own gets me higher capacity for less money, and it's something I'm much more likely to use in other places (like camping).
> 
> Others may disagree of course.





rteetz said:


> Yeah my 20,000 one lasts me 4-5 days at Disney before needing to be recharged.



I have a single charge one that is over 3 years old. I definitely am in need of a new one! What kind do you have/how heavy are they?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There is breaking news right now that a piece of monorail blue has fallen off. The monorail is being evacuated and all monorails are suspended.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I have a single charge one that is over 3 years old. I definitely am in need of a new one! What kind do you have/how heavy are they?


I have a Jackery 20,100 one that is black. Not sure the weight but cost me about $40 on amazon.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I have a Jackery 20,100 one that is black. Not sure the weight but cost me about $40 on amazon.


I have the Jackery 3350 in gold! Maybe its time to upgrade


----------



## Pawpsicle

Harry Wallace said:


> *BREAKING: Monorail Blue Being Evacuated After Large Piece Falls Off, All Monorail Service Currently Suspended*
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...lls-off-monorail-service-currently-suspended/



I'm no mechanic, but that piece looked kinda important.


----------



## SaharanTea

PolyRob said:


> I have a single charge one that is over 3 years old. I definitely am in need of a new one! What kind do you have/how heavy are they?



I have the Anker PowerCore 13000.  It's listed at 8.47 oz. (sounds about right) so it's not super light, but it is a battery.  Dimensions are 3.8 x 3.1 x 0.9in.  It's still going strong at about 1.5 years old. You can charge two device at the same time as well (need two cables).

Strangely, it was $20 when I got it back then, but it's listed at $30 now on Amazon.  You'd think it'd be cheaper.  There are plenty of other well-rated ones out there.


----------



## PolyRob

Harry Wallace said:


> *BREAKING: Monorail Blue Being Evacuated After Large Piece Falls Off, All Monorail Service Currently Suspended*
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...lls-off-monorail-service-currently-suspended/





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There is breaking news right now that a piece of monorail blue has fallen off. The monorail is being evacuated and all monorails are suspended.



WOAH! Thats so sad. I love the monorail! I hope a guest did not get hurt by it!

I know Disney is currently doing a lot of refurbishments and enhancements (It always does), but please replace the monorail.  I know it would be a fortune and take some time, but they really are in bad shape. The breakdown, smell, and now pieces now fly off!


----------



## PolyRob

SaharanTea said:


> I have the Anker PowerCore 13000.  It's listed at 8.47 oz. (sounds about right) so it's not super light, but it is a battery.  Dimensions are 3.8 x 3.1 x 0.9in.  It's still going strong at about 1.5 years old. You can charge two device at the same time as well (need two cables).
> 
> Strangely, it was $20 when I got it back then, but it's listed at $30 now on Amazon.  You'd think it'd be cheaper.  There are plenty of other well-rated ones out there.


Sounds like it was a great deal! I will have to browse and find a good price. I carry 3 individual ones (for me and family members) so I cannot imagine 1 big is that much heavier.


----------



## SaharanTea

PolyRob said:


> Sounds like it was a great deal! I will have to browse and find a good price. I carry 3 individual ones (for me and family members) so I cannot imagine 1 big is that much heavier.



They should list the weights and dimensions so it should be easy to compare.


----------



## MissGina5

PolyRob said:


> WOAH! Thats so sad. I love the monorail! I hope a guest did not get hurt by it!
> 
> I know Disney is currently doing a lot of refurbishments and enhancements (It always does), but please replace the monorail.  I know it would be a fortune and take some time, but they really are in bad shape. The breakdown, smell, and now pieces now fly off!


a bunch of them just were down for refurb weren't they?


----------



## splash327

jpeterson said:


> That's the only reason it's at all worth the cost. Otherwise it's an overpriced battery. The first purchase comes with cables to connect to android and apple phones. You can also recharge it yourself.


Use fuelrod's online site to find a location near you or buy online before you go.  I've bought a couple for only $20. And those will allow you to switch in the parks, but for a much cheaper price.   They are in many airports.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> WOAH! Thats so sad. I love the monorail! I hope a guest did not get hurt by it!
> 
> I know Disney is currently doing a lot of refurbishments and enhancements (It always does), but please replace the monorail.  I know it would be a fortune and take some time, but they really are in bad shape. The breakdown, smell, and now pieces now fly off!


Money is the big concern with the monorail it's a huge cost with little return.


----------



## wareagle57

Pawpsicle said:


> We love our fuel rod! This will be our third trip with it and we use it every day. Check the fuel rod website for kiosk locations near your home/airport - they are $10 cheaper. Alternatively, you can have one shipped to you ahead of time which is still cheaper than Disney. You can exchange them with no problems at the Disney kiosks.



It keeps getting better. I had no idea they worked outside the parks. So I can just pick one up at my local airport and it will work in WDW? Awesome.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> It keeps getting better. I had no idea they worked outside the parks. So I can just pick one up at my local air port and it will work in WDW? Awesome.


Yep.


----------



## heazer

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.



I have a few more pages to read through, but this DVD has several of the ones you are referring to.  My son LOVES them and cannot watch them enough.

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Micke...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=6Y53637088A6YBFZF941


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> You pay a certain amount of money ($30?) and you get a portable charger.  You use that charger until there is no charge left, and then you can stop at any other fuel rod station and pick up a fresh portable charger at no additional cost.  You can do this as many times as you like/need.
> 
> (Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure that's the gist of it)



That is - but one down side I have read is the chargers themselves are not huge so, for example, a fully charged one might only charge your iphone 2/3 of the way (obviously you can then just go get another one, etc.) but just something to keep in mind

I usually just carry a larger charging pack with me and recharge that each night in the hotel room


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know where to find these Classic Mickey Cartoons that they play in the resorts? We love them but haven't been able to find them anywhere else.
> 
> ETA: I'm sorry, my bad. They're actually called "A Mickey Mouse Cartoon" or "Disney Mickey Mouse in..." Unfortunately, this generic sounding title makes them even harder to find.



Disney makes them all available on YouTube. I believe there is even a channel on there that had them all, except the Christmas special from last year is not up.


----------



## PolyRob

The article @Harry Wallace posted was updated:

"UPDATE: Monorails have returned to service and Monorail Blue was able to be moved to the station for an easier evacuation."


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> Money is the big concern with the monorail it's a huge cost with little return.



I'm curious about this. The one and only reason we stayed at the Polynesian was because of the monorail. It was $475 per night while our usual choice (a value) was $112/night. The rooms are still 2 beds and a bathroom...The resort is amazing but it's not $300+ per night more amazing than a value or moderate. They must get at least _some_ business because of the monorail. There has to be income being generated by it somewhere that would help to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## davish562

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm curious about this. The one and only reason we stayed at the Polynesian was because of the monorail. It was $475 per night while our usual choice (a value) was $112/night. The rooms are still 2 beds and a bathroom...The resort is amazing but it's not $300+ per night more amazing than a value or moderate. They must get at least _some_ business because of the monorail. There has to be income being generated by it somewhere that would help to restore it to its former glory.


Agreed that's why we used to stay at the Poly, monorail to the parks. But since Disney doesn't  care about their state as of late, we stay at Caribbean Beach.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic returns to DL on July 17th
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ic-rivers-of-america-and-disneyland-railroad/


Sadly, that is the day I leave California for Aulani. I guess I'll hope for soft openings.


----------



## PolyRob

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm curious about this. The one and only reason we stayed at the Polynesian was because of the monorail. It was $475 per night while our usual choice (a value) was $112/night. The rooms are still 2 beds and a bathroom...The resort is amazing but it's not $300+ per night more amazing than a value or moderate. They must get at least _some_ business because of the monorail. There has to be income being generated by it somewhere that would help to restore it to its former glory.





davish562 said:


> Agreed that's why we used to stay at the Poly, monorail to the parks. But since Disney care about their state as of late, we stay at Caribbean Beach.



Agreed. You pay a premium to stay at those resorts for the monorail convenience. Lets get some new trains, starting with the resort line


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> The major plus to fuel rod in the parks is you can trade them in for a fully charged one at any kiosk. I haven't gotten one because I have a big 20000 mAh battery I take with me to the parks.



True but yours (and my 20000 mAh) pack will charge the phone 8x for the same cost of one of the fuel rods (at WDW). The fuel rods are pretty low capacity as well. I can plug in both our our phones into ours and have them good to go in about an hour and half (80% charged).  Dual USB output total 3.1A.  Plenty for a plus and regular iphone.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Sadly, that is the day I leave California for Aulani. I guess I'll hope for soft openings.


I wish I was going to Aulani.... or Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Agreed. You pay a premium to stay at those resorts for the monorail convenience. Lets get some new trains, starting with the resort line


I would say yes monorail is part of the perks but location to MK is the biggest seller. The monorail needs significant upgrades but I don't think we see them anytime soon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - got my catalog for The upcoming auction featuring the Disneyland concept art.  Catalog has a fold out mint poster of the work with some detail notes.  Lot's of cool things up for auction (I am drawn to the things signed by older imagineers)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

At WDW now...Test Track hasn't opened at all today. I've been here since rope drop. A CM just told me that they don't know if they'll open. It hasn't even started testing today. I know it rained earlier, but the rain had passed and it's still down. Just wondering if anyone has seen any reports as to why it hasn't opened or what might cause this?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> At WDW now...Test Track hasn't opened at all today. I've been here since rope drop. A CM just told me that they don't know if they'll open. It hasn't even started testing today. I know it rained earlier, but the rain had passed and it's still down. Just wondering if anyone has seen any reports as to why it hasn't opened or what might cause this?


Could be a mechanical issue. Sometimes things happen.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Could be a mechanical issue. Sometimes things happen.


Yeah. I understand things can happen. I'm not upset about it at all. I just haven't seen something like this happen in a long time.


----------



## crazy4wdw

1970 video of the Walt Disney World Preview Center


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I would say yes monorail is part of the perks but location to MK is the biggest seller. The monorail needs significant upgrades but I don't think we see them anytime soon.



But isn't the monorail perk and proximity to MK kind of the same thing? I know there's the boats and all,  but without the monorail option transportation to MK wouldn't be all that easy. And with Happily Ever After making it harder to enjoy the fireworks show from Poly, maybe people would stay off the resort loop? Genuinely just wondering


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> But isn't the monorail perk and proximity to MK kind of the same thing? I know there's the boats and all,  but without the monorail option transportation to MK wouldn't be all that easy. And with Happily Ever After making it harder to enjoy the fireworks show from Poly, maybe people would stay off the resort loop? Genuinely just wondering


I think Disney could still sell those rooms without the monorail. Don't get me wrong I love the monorail and many others do but I just don't see Disney paying to fix it right now. They just spent money to automate them.


----------



## Mattimation

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney makes them all available on YouTube. I believe there is even a channel on there that had them all, except the Christmas special from last year is not up.



The Official Mickey Mouse YouTube channel has a lot of the classic Mickey Mouse toons, and the newer Mickey Mouse Shorts.


----------



## Fantasia79

crazy4wdw said:


> 1970 video of the Walt Disney World Preview Center




GREAT video!  Thanks for sharing!

Also, I leave in 6 days for my daughters first trip (and my Dad/step-mom)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger was in Shanghai to celebrate its one year anniversary.


----------



## writerguyfl

mikepizzo said:


> I always thought that common items that get stolen from hotel rooms (robes, towels, bed runners, maybe pillows?) had their cost built into the price of the room to avoid all of this?  If a lamp gets broken, then an extra charge happens.  But for "little" things, I figured it was just a part of the price.



As *Killer Fish* notes, theft isn't a huge issue in hotels.  As for guests accidentally breaking stuff, we always considered that to be part of "the cost of doing business."  I don't recall it being a common occurrence.  Everything placed in a hotel room is designed for longevity.  You'd have to really be intent on damaging something to really break it.


----------



## afan

Saw Cars 3 tonight.  They showed a preview of Olaf's whatever it's called saying it's before Coco and then they showed a preview of Coco.  I didn't watch the trailer the other day but it is definitely geared towards getting people to go to the theatre just to see the short.

LOU the short before Cars 3 was cute and had a good message.  Cars 3 was better than the 2nd but not as good as the first.  I wouldn't consider it a kids movie, the first and the second were more kids movies.  You could tell some of the younger kids got bored in the movie.  It's not as much of a racing movie as the others because there's not as much racing, however I think being a racing fan or at least knowing the history of how Nascar started will help you appreciate parts of the story more.  It was funny but there was less Mater so while he doesn't bring all the funny with less of him there is less comedy to it.  I teared up once, but I don't think that's going to be hugely common.  Do stay until the credits are over.  I'll watch it again but probably not until it's on Disney or Freeform.


----------



## soniam

afan said:


> Saw Cars 3 tonight.  They showed a preview of Olaf's whatever it's called saying it's before Coco and then they showed a preview of Coco.  I didn't watch the trailer the other day but it is definitely geared towards getting people to go to the theatre just to see the short.
> 
> LOU the short before Cars 3 was cute and had a good message.  Cars 3 was better than the 2nd but not as good as the first.  I wouldn't consider it a kids movie, the first and the second were more kids movies.  You could tell some of the younger kids got bored in the movie.  It's not as much of a racing movie as the others because there's not as much racing, however I think being a racing fan or at least knowing the history of how Nascar started will help you appreciate parts of the story more.  It was funny but there was less Mater so while he doesn't bring all the funny with less of him there is less comedy to it.  I teared up once, but I don't think that's going to be hugely common.  Do stay until the credits are over.  I'll watch it again but probably not until it's on Disney or Freeform.



I don't get the hate that the 2nd one gets. However, we are race car fans, particularly Forumula 1, and British spy movie fans, so it resonated with us. We immediately recognized a bunch of the drivers' voices and got a big kick out of it. Looking forward to seeing it tomorrow. We loved all of them.


----------



## afan

soniam said:


> I don't get the hate that the 2nd one gets. However, we are race car fans, particularly Forumula 1, and British spy movie fans, so it resonated with us. We immediately recognized a bunch of the drivers' voices and got a big kick out of it. Looking forward to seeing it tomorrow. We loved all of them.



I didn't hate the 2nd one, I enjoyed it but I think this one was better and it's probably because of the story.  Where the 2nd one had you with the formula 1 etc, this one had me because I could recognize the Nascar tracks even though they had different names and I got the older references.


----------



## soniam

afan said:


> I didn't hate the 2nd one, I enjoyed it but I think this one was better and it's probably because of the story.  Where the 2nd one had you with the formula 1 etc, this one had me because I could recognize the Nascar tracks even though they had different names and I got the older references.



Sounds like we might like this one too. Even though we aren't huge Nascar fans, we are pretty familiar with the drivers and especially the old tracks. A lot of those tracks are used by the American open wheel series or were used by Formula 1 in their past exploits in the US. They are also used by amateur or semi-pro series in the US, which DH participates in. I didn't think you hated the 2nd one; in fact, you said you liked it However, many other people have said they hated it. They did throw you a bone with Jeff Gordon in the second one


----------



## rteetz

For what its worth Martin on WDWMagic says D23 will give us insight into WDW projects including Epcot but not everything Epcot will see.


----------



## luisov

soniam said:


> I don't get the hate that the 2nd one gets. However, we are race car fans, particularly Forumula 1, and British spy movie fans, so it resonated with us. We immediately recognized a bunch of the drivers' voices and got a big kick out of it. Looking forward to seeing it tomorrow. We loved all of them.



I guess I just wasn't a fan of Mater being the main character. I really believe that sidekicks are sidekicks for a reason and they should stay that way. I saw Cars 2 recently and Mater kind of annoyed me a little bit after a while. Just a personal pet peeve, anyway.

Haven't seen the third one, but it seems like the consensus is ''better than the last one, but still underwhelming.'' I hope Coco is as good as Inside Out. Pixar has been hit or miss lately, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Felicis

We are not into the Cars movies at all. I remember being distinctly underwhelmed at the first one, while also surprised that it seemed to steal from Doc Hollywood so blatantly. But I know loads of kids that love it. Coco is interesting - we love The Book of Life here, so will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> For what its worth Martin on WDWMagic says D23 will give us insight into WDW projects including Epcot but not everything Epcot will see.


I wish D23 would live stream some of the events for gold members.   Don't know if I'll ever make it to Anaheim for an expo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I wish D23 would live stream some of the events for gold members.   Don't know if I'll ever make it to Anaheim for an expo.



I would lbe be that - even if not everything having a few things streamed for gold members would be nice 

I am toying with the idea of going to the 2019 one - I assuming will be both exciting and nuts with Star Wars Land opening potentially being around then


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News?*

According to BlogMickey's twitter, Na'vi River closed yesterday afternoon and remains closed due to technical issues with the Shaman animatronic.

Thought I'd pass on the news in case anyone is currently there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Saw Cars 3 tonight.  They showed a preview of Olaf's whatever it's called saying it's before Coco and then they showed a preview of Coco.  I didn't watch the trailer the other day but it is definitely geared towards getting people to go to the theatre just to see the short.
> 
> LOU the short before Cars 3 was cute and had a good message.  Cars 3 was better than the 2nd but not as good as the first.  I wouldn't consider it a kids movie, the first and the second were more kids movies.  You could tell some of the younger kids got bored in the movie.  It's not as much of a racing movie as the others because there's not as much racing, however I think being a racing fan or at least knowing the history of how Nascar started will help you appreciate parts of the story more.  It was funny but there was less Mater so while he doesn't bring all the funny with less of him there is less comedy to it.  I teared up once, but I don't think that's going to be hugely common.  Do stay until the credits are over.  I'll watch it again but probably not until it's on Disney or Freeform.



Thanks for the review/thoughts.   If the weather holds we are thinking of seeing it at the drive-in tonight (they are having a double feature with that and then Pirates 5)


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News?*
> 
> According to BlogMickey's twitter, Na'vi River closed yesterday afternoon and remains closed due to technical issues with the Shaman animatronic.
> 
> Thought I'd pass on the news in case anyone is currently there.


Yeah there was a photo on twitter of the shaman not moving at all.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Yeah there was a photo on twitter of the shaman not moving at all.



Whelp, time to break out the strobe light.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flight of Passage is now closed due to guest having a seizure. Family member pulled a fire alarm to alert CMs.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Passage is now closed due to guest having a seizure. Family member pulled a fire alarm to alert CMs.


Wow, glad they were able to find a way to get help. That's awful.


----------



## davish562

PolyRob said:


> Agreed. You pay a premium to stay at those resorts for the monorail convenience. Lets get some new trains, starting with the resort line


Let's get the Tokyo Disney ones! Way nicer and tickets to park are half price!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The infamous beauty and the beast rose tumblers are now on the Disney store website.


----------



## soniam

luisov said:


> I guess I just wasn't a fan of Mater being the main character. I really believe that sidekicks are sidekicks for a reason and they should stay that way. I saw Cars 2 recently and Mater kind of annoyed me a little bit after a while. Just a personal pet peeve, anyway.
> 
> Haven't seen the third one, but it seems like the consensus is ''better than the last one, but still underwhelming.'' I hope Coco is as good as Inside Out. Pixar has been hit or miss lately, at least in my opinion.



Mater would be our biggest complaint about #2 as well. I can only take so much of him. I wasn't a big fan of Inside Out. I think that's just me though. I think movies tend to trivialize depression.



Felicis said:


> We are not into the Cars movies at all. I remember being distinctly underwhelmed at the first one, while also surprised that it seemed to steal from Doc Hollywood so blatantly. But I know loads of kids that love it. Coco is interesting - we love The Book of Life here, so will be interesting to see how they compare.



We loved Book of Life. I just don't think Coco will be as good though. One of the things that made Book of Life so good was that it combined modern values and music onto a classic story.


----------



## Pawpsicle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The infamous beauty and the beast rose tumblers are now on the Disney store website.



Little bummed about this. Makes them less special.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Passage is now closed due to guest having a seizure. Family member pulled a fire alarm to alert CMs.



I 100% can see this happening and feel for the family. The banshee "link" experience is very intense and reminicscent of a powerful strobe light. 

I'm not sure if Disney had obvious seizure warnings (not something I'd look for), but if not, I hope they improve.


----------



## Capang

Jetku said:


> I 100% can see this happening and feel for the family. The banshee "link" experience is very intense and reminicscent of a powerful strobe light.
> 
> I'm not sure if Disney had obvious seizure warnings (not something I'd look for), but if not, I hope they improve.


I'm guessing this happened before the ride? I'm not sure they could access an alarm during the ride and afterward there are CMs present as you exit so they wouldn't need to pull an alarm then.


----------



## linzbear

Capang said:


> I'm guessing this happened before the ride? I'm not sure they could access an alarm during the ride and afterward there are CMs present as you exit so they wouldn't need to pull an alarm then.


Probably in the preshow area


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Passage is now closed due to guest having a seizure. Family member pulled a fire alarm to alert CMs.





Capang said:


> Wow, glad they were able to find a way to get help. That's awful.


 
Definitely scary! Early on the Pandora thread there was some discussion about the flashing lights at the beginning and how there wasn't a clearly stated warning about them. I really wonder how the person was able to get out of the ride vehicle, too.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Passage is now closed due to guest having a seizure. Family member pulled a fire alarm to alert CMs.


I hope the person is ok. I rode it during EMH this morning and with a fastpass before this happened.

I would have gone on NRJ before, but it's nice to know why it wasn't open.


----------



## FoxC63

Pawpsicle said:


> Little bummed about this. Makes them less special.



Not really since they're already SOLD OUT!


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the review/thoughts.   If the weather holds we are thinking of seeing it at the drive-in tonight (they are having a double feature with that and then Pirates 5)



So awesome you have a drive-in!  Had one where I grew up, and then again by my first job. Such fun.  Enjoy.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the review/thoughts.   If the weather holds we are thinking of seeing it at the drive-in tonight (they are having a double feature with that and then Pirates 5)


You're not per chance talking about the drive in in north Smithfield, Rhode Island are you?


----------



## Fantasia79

*Rumor*

Seeing on twitter the talking skull is being added back to Pirates (before the drop).


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Seeing on twitter the talking skull is being added back to Pirates (before the drop).


Yep.


----------



## ErinF

We just got back from seeing Cars 3. I loved it!!  Our whole family loved it.  I got teary multiple times.  I think I love it as much as the first, if not slightly more.  But that could be because it's so fresh on my mind now, and I never actually saw Cars in the movie theater (my older kids were too little and my youngest hadn't even been born yet).  I've got to say that I really enjoyed the "old school" stuff and the Cruz Ramirez character was great. It's baffling to me that Rotten Tomatoes has Cars 3 at 65% and Captain Underpants at 85%.  I've seen both now and it would take a lot of bribery to get me to see Captain Underpants again.  (I'm obviously not their target demographic!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> You're not per chance talking about the drive in in north Smithfield, Rhode Island are you?



No- it is the Overlook Drive-in in Poughkeepsie, NY

(Though two of the kids had birthday parties today and are exhausted so probably not going to make it)


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> No- it is the Overlook Drive-in in Poughkeepsie, NY
> 
> (Though two of the kids had birthday parties today and are exhausted so probably not going to make it)


Ahh just curious. I know that drive in was offering the same deal for this weekend (though it's probably universal for most of the drive ins I'd suppose)


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> For what its worth Martin on WDWMagic says D23 will give us insight into WDW projects including Epcot but not everything Epcot will see.


I am counting down the days and salivating in a gross way
I just want some confirms and timelines!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Irish_Mike said:


> Whelp, time to break out the strobe light.


Wish I could like this twice! So glad I got to see it in all its glory!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

FoxC63 said:


> Not really since they're already SOLD OUT!



are they sold out in the parks too?


----------



## soniam

ErinF said:


> We just got back from seeing Cars 3. I loved it!!  Our whole family loved it.  I got teary multiple times.  I think I love it as much as the first, if not slightly more.  But that could be because it's so fresh on my mind now, and I never actually saw Cars in the movie theater (my older kids were too little and my youngest hadn't even been born yet).  I've got to say that I really enjoyed the "old school" stuff and the Cruz Ramirez character was great. It's baffling to me that Rotten Tomatoes has Cars 3 at 65% and Captain Underpants at 85%.  I've seen both now and it would take a lot of bribery to get me to see Captain Underpants again.  (I'm obviously not their target demographic!)



We saw it this afternoon and really liked it too. We loved the references to the American tracks. I still like the first better, but I liked this better than the 2nd, and we liked the 2nd one. The animation, especially the close up footage of the dirt tracks, was really awesome.


----------



## BigRed98

My Cars 3 Review

Lou (Pixar Short): I thought this short was really good. I enjoyed the animation a lot and thought the message was very strong and powerful. It wasn't my favorite Pixar short but I still liked it a lot. Grade: B+

Cars 3: I enjoyed the first cars movie a lot, the second one was just terrible and cars 3 was just ok in my opinion. I thought the beginning and end was good but the middle of the movie bored me a little. The animation was spectacular, especially the beach and dirt road scenes and Cruz Ramirez was a great character. But I just wished there were more surprises and just more to the story. Ovarell it just fell a little short for me. It's much improved than second one but I had higher hopes. If u enjoy the cars movie I still recommend u go see it. Grade: C


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> No- it is the Overlook Drive-in in Poughkeepsie, NY
> 
> (Though two of the kids had birthday parties today and are exhausted so probably not going to make it)



I'm only about 2 hours away from Poughkeepsie.


----------



## FoxC63

Rivergirl2005 said:


> are they sold out in the parks too?



I have no idea.  I went to Disney Store and noticed they were sold out there.  Sorry.


----------



## Pete M

just got back from wdw. a quick review of the new stuff.

Pandora outside/daylight:  A+  everywhere I looked were photo ops.  the mountains are epic, the flora was cool, the fauna was... strangely missing.  needs an animal or 2.  maybe some banshees waaaaay up on the mountain tops?  

pandora outside/nighttime:  B  was certainly as cool as any other disney park area at night, but it was kinda dark (nothing like the movie).  also, needs animals or at least animal sounds.  admittedly, both times night trips it was crowded and rainy. 

FoP: A++  very awesome!   enough that we went back on another day and fought crowds to do it again (fp the first time). 

NRJ:  B  could be an A if it was longer and there was more, but we were plenty happy to wait in the 30 minute line the second time (FP the first).  it is certainly better than peter pan and that line is _always _over an hour.  the Shaman is absolutely mesmerizing.  A+++ for her.  

rivers of light:  B  clearly not a match for the MK show, but we really liked it.    I think it fits the park and was a nice way to end the day.

happily ever after: A+  holy cow that show was more spectacular and visceral than I would have thought!  saw it twice.   bravo disney!

Disney Quest: for something that hasn't changed (in what, 20 years?) we still had a ton of fun.   sure wish they could figure out how to keep it around.  I'd stop by every single trip if it was more along the lines of $20 for 2-3 hours (and it wouldn't hurt to update some of the graphics from 1998  ). with magic band technology that should be possible. met a cast member (who was apparently filling in during breaks) on the top floor and then 20 minutes later on the bottom floor.  he said he was the evil twin 

rainbow over the castle:  A++  disney really knows how to put on a show


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> pandora outside/nighttime: B was certainly as cool as any other disney park area at night, but it was kinda dark (nothing like the movie). also, needs animals or at least animal sounds. admittedly, both times night trips it was crowded and rainy.


Maybe the sounds were off for you or something. When I was there I found the animal sounds to be amazing. The sounds change as the day goes on and into the night. They really made it feel like animals were out in the background.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Maybe the sounds were off for you or something. When I was there I found the animal sounds to be amazing. The sounds change as the day goes on and into the night. They really made it feel like animals were out in the background.


I noticed the sounds, too. On one of the nights we were there the banshees were absolutely shrieking. It sounded like  they were swooping above us. The other nights we were there we heard the sounds but not quite as loud.


----------



## Pete M

oh good.   all I heard could have been a swarm of mutant cricket/cicada hybrids.


----------



## umichigan10

Pete M said:


> oh good.   all I heard could have been a swap of mutant cricket/cicada hybrids.


Those darn invasive species


----------



## DisFanDad

Pete M said:


> just got back from wdw. a quick review of the new stuff.
> 
> Pandora outside/daylight:  A+  everywhere I looked were photo ops.  the mountains are epic, the flora was cool, the fauna was... strangely missing.  needs an animal or 2.  maybe some banshees waaaaay up on the mountain tops?
> 
> pandora outside/nighttime:  B  was certainly as cool as any other disney park area at night, but it was kinda dark (nothing like the movie).  also, needs animals or at least animal sounds.  admittedly, both times night trips it was crowded and rainy.
> 
> FoP: A++  very awesome!   enough that we went back on another day and fought crowds to do it again (fp the first time).
> 
> NRJ:  B  could be an A if it was longer and there was more, but we were plenty happy to wait in the 30 minute line the second time (FP the first).  it is certainly better than peter pan and that line is _always _over an hour.  the Shaman is absolutely mesmerizing.  A+++ for her.
> 
> rivers of light:  B  clearly not a match for the MK show, but we really liked it.    I think it fits the park and was a nice way to end the day.
> 
> happily ever after: A+  holy cow that show was more spectacular and visceral than I would have thought!  saw it twice.   bravo disney!
> 
> Disney Quest: for something that hasn't changed (in what, 20 years?) we still had a ton of fun.   sure wish they could figure out how to keep it around.  I'd stop by every single trip if it was more along the lines of $20 for 2-3 hours (and it wouldn't hurt to update some of the graphics from 1998  ). with magic band technology that should be possible. met a cast member (who was apparently filling in during breaks) on the top floor and then 20 minutes later on the bottom floor.  he said he was the evil twin
> 
> rainbow over the castle:  A++  disney really knows how to put on a show



Fairly spot on review, I am a bit more critical, only giving NRJ a C and Happily ever after a B+.   Good analysis all around.


----------



## STLstone

Pete M said:


> just got back from wdw. a quick review of the new stuff.
> 
> Pandora outside/daylight:  A+  everywhere I looked were photo ops.  the mountains are epic, the flora was cool, the fauna was... strangely missing.  needs an animal or 2.  maybe some banshees waaaaay up on the mountain tops?
> 
> pandora outside/nighttime:  B  was certainly as cool as any other disney park area at night, but it was kinda dark (nothing like the movie).  also, needs animals or at least animal sounds.  admittedly, both times night trips it was crowded and rainy.
> 
> FoP: A++  very awesome!   enough that we went back on another day and fought crowds to do it again (fp the first time).
> 
> NRJ:  B  could be an A if it was longer and there was more, but we were plenty happy to wait in the 30 minute line the second time (FP the first).  it is certainly better than peter pan and that line is _always _over an hour.  the Shaman is absolutely mesmerizing.  A+++ for her.
> 
> rivers of light:  B  clearly not a match for the MK show, but we really liked it.    I think it fits the park and was a nice way to end the day.
> 
> happily ever after: A+  holy cow that show was more spectacular and visceral than I would have thought!  saw it twice.   bravo disney!
> 
> Disney Quest: for something that hasn't changed (in what, 20 years?) we still had a ton of fun.   sure wish they could figure out how to keep it around.  I'd stop by every single trip if it was more along the lines of $20 for 2-3 hours (and it wouldn't hurt to update some of the graphics from 1998  ). with magic band technology that should be possible. met a cast member (who was apparently filling in during breaks) on the top floor and then 20 minutes later on the bottom floor.  he said he was the evil twin
> 
> rainbow over the castle:  A++  disney really knows how to put on a show


That's a double rainbow. OMG.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Film festival at Epcot reopens today with two new shorts.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ated-disney-and-pixar-short-film-festival.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney and Bourke bags.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-bourke-handbags-and-more-at-disney-parks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Seeing on twitter the talking skull is being added back to Pirates (before the drop).





rteetz said:


> Yep.



Looks like it is back now - it is before the fun drop and is where they will take your picture (photo from wdwnt.com)


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-bourke-handbags-and-more-at-disney-parks/



My poor wallet.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like it is back now - it is before the fun drop and is where they will take your picture (photo from wdwnt.com)
> 
> View attachment 245732


This may be bigger news than Pandora to me. I'm exaggerating but not really


----------



## rteetz

Madteaparty001 said:


> My poor wallet.


My moms too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vero Beach gets 4-diamond status

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/disneys-vero-beach-resort-receives-aaa.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Medal reveal for DLP half marathon weekend. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekends-fairytale-inspired-medals-are-here/

Serious jealousy right there...


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Bay Max said:


> I haven't heard anything about the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party having seats.  So I assume it's just like the Illuminations Dessert Party and it's standing room only.  That's a shame.  I'd pay that much for the seat alone.  The World of Color Dessert Party was so great and worth it (IMO) because of the chair.


The information we received from Disney specifically said "Guests will enjoy sweet treats, specialty beverages, and *prime seating* along World Showcase Lagoon" - I don't think they'd say that if seating wasn't going to be offered. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...after-dessert-party-at-epcots-world-showcase/


----------



## Sweettears

WooPigScientist said:


> You know what? I'm a dummy. I read that as you trying to find where to watch them AT the resorts rather than were to get them at home.
> 
> Several years ago they released old cartoons on DVD, I think the series name was "Disney Classic Cartoon Favorites." There's 12 or so DVDs. I hunted them up and bought used copies off eBay. There are always a bunch listed. There is also a 4-disc series called "Funny Factory." We bought those as well, and I'm pretty sure there's no overlap in cartoons.


There was a series of cartoon shorts under the Disney Treasures title. They were packaged in a tin case. I own the complete series.  They are only available on eBay or Amazon 3rd party.  Some of the versions are quite expensive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Medal reveal for DLP half marathon weekend.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekends-fairytale-inspired-medals-are-here/
> 
> Serious jealousy right there...



side comment - I got my medals in the mail for the RunDisney virtual running series and I was pretty impressed by the size and the heft of them ... I was thinking for being a virtual event they would be scaled back a bit but they are pretty high quality


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> side comment - I got my medals in the mail for the RunDisney virtual running series and I was pretty impressed by the size and the heft of them ... I was thinking for being a virtual event they would be scaled back a bit but they are pretty high quality


Got mine as well. Compared to my other runDisney medals they are quite big I was equally impressed/surprised.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Test Track hasn't opened at all today


Last time we went to Epcot (2014), TestTrack went down when we about to board. Lucky us: we got fast passes to do it later... Found out that my family and a few hundred others got the FPs. We ended up giving them away to a lucky family as we were leaving the park.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Tiki Birdland said:


> Last time we went to Epcot (2014), TestTrack went down when we about to board. Lucky us: we got fast passes to do it later... Found out that my family and a few hundred others got the FPs. We ended up giving them away to a lucky family as we were leaving the park.



Told the story on here many times about the time we got stuck.  My twins were probably around 10-12 and were riding with me and my brother and some lucky stranger.  We got a downpour right as the door opened and our car went outside.  If we weren't drenched enough, the ride cam to a stop right as we were about to go back in to the building.  We sat there for like four or five minutes as the pouring rain came down.  We were on the incline par so we were leaning over to the left and the rain was coming off the roof of the building in sheets.  The five of us started laughing and we couldn't stop laughing until they finally got us inside.  The people waiting in line were laughing at us then.  Was a great memory even if it wasn't the best ride ever.  I will tell you that pouring rain going fast feels like bb's hitting you when all you have on is a muscle shirt.


----------



## jade1

WebmasterJackie said:


> The information we received from Disney specifically said "Guests will enjoy sweet treats, specialty beverages, and *prime seating* along World Showcase Lagoon" - I don't think they'd say that if seating wasn't going to be offered.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...after-dessert-party-at-epcots-world-showcase/



Probably directly in front of A&E, its a big area-kinda hate to see it go actually if so. Although we have gotten to the point of "strolling" with a beverage during it anyway, and playing the wind.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Told the story on here many times about the time we got stuck.  My twins were probably around 10-12 and were riding with me and my brother and some lucky stranger.  We got a downpour right as the door opened and our car went outside.  If we weren't drenched enough, the ride cam to a stop right as we were about to go back in to the building.  We sat there for like four or five minutes as the pouring rain came down.  We were on the incline par so we were leaning over to the left and the rain was coming off the roof of the building in sheets.  The five of us started laughing and we couldn't stop laughing until they finally got us inside.  The people waiting in line were laughing at us then.  Was a great memory even if it wasn't the best ride ever.  I will tell you that pouring rain going fast feels like bb's hitting you when all you have on is a muscle shirt.



I would purposely do that today if possible-love it.


----------



## jlundeen

jade1 said:


> Probably directly in front of A&E, its a big area-kinda hate to see it go actually if so. Although we have gotten to the point of "strolling" with a beverage during it anyway, and playing the wind.


Well, if it's not in the same spot as the original Illuminations Dessert Party, I wish they would do both - We were looking forward to doing the party, but have no interest in Frozen...


----------



## jade1

jlundeen said:


> Well, if it's not in the same spot as the original Illuminations Dessert Party, I wish they would do both - We were looking forward to doing the party, but have no interest in Frozen...



Agreed-it seems like it should have a different spot. Maybe its on different nights?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Told the story on here many times about the time we got stuck.  My twins were probably around 10-12 and were riding with me and my brother and some lucky stranger.  We got a downpour right as the door opened and our car went outside.  If we weren't drenched enough, the ride cam to a stop right as we were about to go back in to the building.  We sat there for like four or five minutes as the pouring rain came down.  We were on the incline par so we were leaning over to the left and the rain was coming off the roof of the building in sheets.  The five of us started laughing and we couldn't stop laughing until they finally got us inside.  The people waiting in line were laughing at us then.  Was a great memory even if it wasn't the best ride ever. * I will tell you that pouring rain going fast feels like bb's hitting you when all you have on is a muscle shirt.*



I rode the RC Racer ride in Hong Kong Dinseyland when it was raining and when you zip up the track directly into the rain it really does feel like little bb's peppering you rface


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

http://micechat.com/164476-disneyland-update-big-return-tom-huck/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DS Update: The Projects


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Entertainment Begins Tonight in Town Center at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Some Changes This Week for Disneyland's FASTPASS Service*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Sofia the First TV Movie Event Coming to Disney Junior on June 24*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Comic-Con Will Have Exclusive 'Cars 3' Die-Cast from Mattel*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Jack Kirby to Be Honored as 'Disney Legend' at This Year's D23 Expo*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Family Home in Palm Springs sells for $865,000*


----------



## rteetz

*News

'Cars 3' Takes the Lead in its Opening Weekend*


----------



## a4matte

Mulan opened 19 years ago today in the USA.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Jack Kirby to Be Honored as 'Disney Legend' at This Year's D23 Expo*



Why?

What Disney projects did he work on?


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney Family Home in Palm Springs sells for $865,000*



A wee bit out of my budget (ok a lot), but honestly it doesn't sound like a bad price for a former
residence of Walt's with a beautiful location.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

a4matte said:


> Mulan opened 19 years ago today in the USA.


Best Disney princess by far


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Why?
> 
> What Disney projects did he work on?


I believe he worked on an early Disney comic but that's it. It's just about honoring someone who was heavily involved in Marvel which is now a Disney property.


----------



## Redcon1

I know it's a Disney property now, but I believe a DISNEY legend should be someone who actually used their creative talents on Disney projects. Not someone who posthumously came under the Disney banner because of a business deal.

This is in no way belittling Kirby's accomplishments with Marvel, but to me, he shouldn't be recognized as a Disney legend.


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> I know it's a Disney property now, but I believe a DISNEY legend should be someone who actually used their creative talents on Disney projects. Not someone who posthumously came under the Disney banner because of a business deal.
> 
> This is in no way belittling Kirby's accomplishments with Marvel, but to me, he shouldn't be recognized as a Disney legend.


I agree to a point. At some point these other divisions are a big part of the company and those working for them are also part of Disney under TWDC umbrella. 

These names just to name a few should not be Disney Legends due to being part of acquisitions. 

Jack Kirby
Stan Lee
Mark Hamill
Carrie Fisher
Susan Lucci
George Bodenheimer
Dick Clark
Steve Jobs
Billy Crystal
John Goodman
Regis Philbin
Jim Henson
The Golden Girls
Barbara Walters
Frank Gifford


----------



## samsteele

Maybe a distinction between cultural Legend and Disney Legend is in order? Never an easy call.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> I know it's a Disney property now, but I believe a DISNEY legend should be someone who actually used their creative talents on Disney projects. Not someone who posthumously came under the Disney banner because of a business deal.
> 
> This is in no way belittling Kirby's accomplishments with Marvel, but to me, he shouldn't be recognized as a Disney legend.



I feel the same way but am just trying to come to terms that a Disney Legend is now "someone who made a significant contribution to something that is now under the Disney umbrella" rather than "Someone who made a significant contribution to Disney"

I guess you can think of it that if there was no Jack Kirby then Disney most likely wouldn't have bought Marvel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Maybe a distinction between cultural Legend and Disney Legend is in order? Never an easy call.



as long as they keep the Windows on Main St for those that truly contributed to Disney I think it is easier to take .... if there becomes a window for the Oprah Detective Agency or something, I will be more upset


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Didn't that whole "disney legend" thing jump the shark years ago?

...they kinda went off the rails long ago.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Some Changes This Week for Disneyland's FASTPASS Service*



And still no word on the AP options.... gah


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> I agree to a point. At some point these other divisions are a big part of the company and those working for them are also part of Disney under TWDC umbrella.
> 
> These names just to name a few should not be Disney Legends due to being part of acquisitions.
> 
> Jack Kirby
> Stan Lee
> Mark Hamill
> Carrie Fisher
> Susan Lucci
> George Bodenheimer
> Dick Clark
> Steve Jobs
> Billy Crystal
> John Goodman
> Regis Philbin
> Jim Henson
> *The Golden Girls*
> Barbara Walters
> Frank Gifford



The Golden Girls was produced by the TV wing of Touchstone Films, which Disney created in the 80s to release more mature films without tarnishing their family-friendly image, beginning with "Splash." The Golden Girls were Disney from the get-go, so they should definitely be Disney Legends. I'm not sure what exactly some of the actors here were inducted for specifically, but John Goodman had also appeared in "Princess & the Frog" and "The Emperor's New Groove" at the time of his induction, so he would be there regardless of any acquisition too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know it was mentioned as a possibility before but my friend just got a letter about the 2018 dining plan and it says it includes your choice of one alcoholic beverage, such as:
- beer or cider
- wine or sangria
- mixed drink such as gin and tonic or speciality cocktail

And it says it is automatically applied so doesn't seem like an add on or anything

Should note this person is in the U.K. But isn't part of a specific U.K. Deal or anything


----------



## osully

2018 rates for WDW are up this morning however there is a note saying booking is down at the moment. I'm glad I booked already for Feb 2018 through a Disney Travel Agent. I would be biting my nails and I don't bite my nails.


----------



## Lee Matthews

TheMaxRebo said:


> as long as they keep the Windows on Main St for those that truly contributed to Disney I think it is easier to take .... if there becomes a window for the Oprah Detective Agency or something, I will be more upset



Still wonder why they have Meg crofton a window


----------



## Bay Max

WebmasterJackie said:


> The information we received from Disney specifically said "Guests will enjoy sweet treats, specialty beverages, and *prime seating* along World Showcase Lagoon" - I don't think they'd say that if seating wasn't going to be offered.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...after-dessert-party-at-epcots-world-showcase/



Thanks for the info.  Might be worth it for me then.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*NEWS*

2018 Disney Dining Plan Will Include Specialty Alcoholic and Non-Alcoholic Beverages


----------



## MommaBerd

Just throwing my 0.02 out here - In some ways I am disappointed in Disney for adding the alcoholic beverages to their dining plan. I am by no means against having a few drinks. But I can see people now ordering alcohol to "get their money's worth" who may not have done so before. And, so many people *don't* drink alcohol. I know that there are "premium" non-alcoholic drinks available now, too. But if I were a non- drinker, I would feel like my price increase was really subsidizing the people who choose alcoholic beverages. Was there some kind of public outcry to add the alcohol beverage option?

For transparency reasons I should say that we never get the dining plan. But if we did, I think this would actually be the deal breaker. OTOH, maybe this will be a deal-MAKER for others.


----------



## mom2rtk

MommaBerd said:


> But if I were a non- drinker, I would feel like my price increase was really subsidizing the people who choose alcoholic beverages. Was there some kind of public outcry to add the alcohol beverage option?


Not to mention the 10 year old "adults" subsidizing the alcohol for others.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know it was mentioned as a possibility before but my friend just got a letter about the 2018 dining plan and it says it includes your choice of one alcoholic beverage, such as:
> - beer or cider
> - wine or sangria
> - mixed drink such as gin and tonic or speciality cocktail
> 
> And it says it is automatically applied so doesn't seem like an add on or anything
> 
> Should note this person is in the U.K. But isn't part of a specific U.K. Deal or anything



It will be interesting to see the 2018 price tag, now that you get a "free" beer.


----------



## MommaBerd

mom2rtk said:


> Not to mention the 10 year old "adults" subsidizing the alcohol for others.



Yeah, I *hate* that they charge full adult prices for the 10-20 crowd at events that serve alcohol. That's just ridiculous to me. They need to add a pricing tier for those who are not old enough to drink.


----------



## writerguyfl

Tickets to the final two performances of La Nouba by Cirque du Soleil on 12/31/17 are currently available to Cirque Club members.  Tickets open to the general public on Monday, June 26, 2017.  If interested, you can join Cirque Club for free.

Cirque Club: https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/cirque-club/home

Ticket information [section; price including tax for ages 10+; price including tax for ages 3-9; notes]:

Golden Circle: $179.99; $154.43; 6pm show only
Front and Center: $164.01; $140.58; 6pm show only
Category 1: $137.39; $117.15; 6pm show only
Category 2: $117.15; $100.11; 6pm and 9pm shows
Category 3: $111.83; $95.85; 6pm and 9pm shows
Category 4: $94.79; $83.07; 6pm and 9pm shows, Limited View

Link to La Nouba website: https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/la-nouba

When I inquired about the last show at the Box Office a few weeks ago, I was told that it would have lots of VIPs.  I'm guessing that's why the top 3 categories are not being sold for the 9pm show.

After working at Disney World, I vowed to never again be in the Attractions area on New Year's Eve.  But given the historic nature of the last show in a 19-year run and the fact that I'm a huge Cirque fan, I ended up purchasing tickets for the 9pm show.


----------



## mom2rtk

dlavender said:


> It will be interesting to see the 2018 price tag, now that you get a "free" beer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> It will be interesting to see the 2018 price tag, now that you get a "free" beer.



I saw someone price it out and it was coming to $ 52.49 per person per night is the new price, - they believed that was up $7 (though I assume the price would have gone up somewhat anyway year over year so not sure how much is for the alcohol)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Just throwing my 0.02 out here - In some ways I am disappointed in Disney for adding the alcoholic beverages to their dining plan. I am by no means against having a few drinks. But I can see people now ordering alcohol to "get their money's worth" who may not have done so before. And, so many people *don't* drink alcohol. I know that there are "premium" non-alcoholic drinks available now, too. But if I were a non- drinker, I would feel like my price increase was really subsidizing the people who choose alcoholic beverages. Was there some kind of public outcry to add the alcohol beverage option?
> 
> For transparency reasons I should say that we never get the dining plan. But if we did, I think this would actually be the deal breaker. OTOH, maybe this will be a deal-MAKER for others.



I fully agree - though I must admit this would be a "deal-maker" for us to now get the dining plan - we do enjoy wine or beer with dinner and don't drink soda (really just have water if not wine/beer) so the fact that non-alcoholic drinks were included did not provide value to us

that said, I wish there was an option for with it or without as I know some people can't drink or choose not to - and, as you and others have mentioned, it is crazy for 10 year olds to have to pay for something that includes alcohol they are not allowed to drink

(full disclosure - we never get the dining plan as I find it too restrictive (sometimes we to split meals or just gets appetizers or something) and when I had done it years ago I found myself feeling I needed to order the most expensive item whether it was appealing to me or not just to get the most value out of it - and I don't see this changing)


----------



## Fantasia79

For us, could be a deal maker gotta crunch a lot of numbers, but the changes to the Dining plan have only moved it into a more positive light from my perspective.  It used to be ammuch better deal for us and usually got it, then our let two trips we saved more just using DVC discount (and we didn't have to order so many deserts).  Ordering one for my 2 year old would be a waste of money, but in a few years....maybe.


----------



## piglet1979

MommaBerd said:


> Just throwing my 0.02 out here - In some ways I am disappointed in Disney for adding the alcoholic beverages to their dining plan. I am by no means against having a few drinks. But I can see people now ordering alcohol to "get their money's worth" who may not have done so before. And, so many people *don't* drink alcohol. I know that there are "premium" non-alcoholic drinks available now, too. But if I were a non- drinker, I would feel like my price increase was really subsidizing the people who choose alcoholic beverages. Was there some kind of public outcry to add the alcohol beverage option?
> 
> For transparency reasons I should say that we never get the dining plan. But if we did, I think this would actually be the deal breaker. OTOH, maybe this will be a deal-MAKER for others.



For us this is great.  My husband always paid out of pocket for a beer with his meal where it was available.  Now we wouldn't have too.  I think for the majority of the people this will not change what they already do.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone price it out and it was coming to $ 52.49 per person per night is the new price, - they believed that was up $7 (though I assume the price would have gone up somewhat anyway year over year so not sure how much is for the alcohol)



The current adult quick service plan is $48.19 per day.  The current adult dining plan is $69.35 per day.  

Is alcohol being offered with QSDP as well?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> The current adult quick service plan is $48.19 per day.  The current adult dining plan is $69.35 per day.
> 
> Is alcohol being offered with QSDP as well?



This was then comparing the quick service - which I saw someone else post that they just booked it and it was at $5 increase over the current one (which roughly fits to the $52.49 vs $48.19) - which, if that is the case, I would have expected more


Guess we now know another reason they added alcohol to table service locations in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

One thing to mention / keep in mind is that it now also includes more premium non-alcoholic drinks like smoothies and stuff ... I don't know if that includes the ones with the light up clips and stuff, but that is at least something for the 10 year olds or people that don't drink alcohol

Still would be better as an add-on I think, but then the volume isn't there so wouldn't necessarily work


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing to mention / keep in mind is that it now also includes more premium non-alcoholic drinks like smoothies and stuff ... I don't know if that includes the ones with the light up clips and stuff, but that is at least something for the 10 year olds or people that don't drink alcohol
> 
> Still would be better as an add-on I think, but then the volume isn't there so wouldn't necessarily work


Disney probably noticed a lot of people subbing out regular soft drinks for things like milkshakes to make the dining plan a "better" value. It must have figured it could increase the price per person per night and throw in an alcoholic beverage that not all adults will use. No doubt this is why MK restaurants started serving alcohol.

Disney will increase the price of the dining plan and people will still pay for it regardless. Now it will make more money on people who drink water/soda just like it does when people let credits expire.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

piglet1979 said:


> For us this is great.  My husband always paid out of pocket for a beer with his meal where it was available.  Now we wouldn't have too.  I think for the majority of the people this will not change what they already do.


Great for us too. We dont drink soda and had to ask for water every time. Now I'll fully enjoy a sip of wine or beer


----------



## MommaBerd

@TheMaxRebo - I did think of you when I said it could be a "deal maker"! 

And I'm with you, it should be an add-on, kinda like the cruises.



piglet1979 said:


> For us this is great.  My husband always paid out of pocket for a beer with his meal where it was available.  Now we wouldn't have too.  I think for the majority of the people this will not change what they already do.



But if the dining plan goes up by $5 PER PERSON, is it really a better deal?


----------



## skier_pete

WebmasterJackie said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 2018 Disney Dining Plan Will Include Specialty Alcoholic and Non-Alcoholic Beverages



Huh...DDP now moves from "I never, ever will pay for it" to "I still never, ever will pay for it."  

In my view, DDP over the last 10 years moved a good value, to a decent value, to only a value if I am eating entirely character buffets. Our family of 3 would cost $210 on the regular dining plan, and last trip I budgeted $150 a day and beat that. (Spent $1194 over 8 night/9 day trip  so $133 per day average - DDP would've cost me $1680.) We didn't eat at TS restaurants every day, but I think we did 5 of them. We had several days where we just did F&W for our meals, which makes the DDP useless as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Huh...DDP now moves from "I never, ever will pay for it" to "I still never, ever will pay for it."
> 
> In my view, DDP over the last 10 years moved a good value, to a decent value, to only a value if I am eating entirely character buffets. Our family of 3 would cost $210 on the regular dining plan, and last trip I budgeted $150 a day and beat that. (Spent $1194 over 8 night/9 day trip  so $133 per day average - DDP would've cost me $1680.) We didn't eat at TS restaurants every day, but I think we did 5 of them. We had several days where we just did F&W for our meals, which makes the DDP useless as well.



that is always the challenge with the question of "Is the dining plan a good value?" because the answer is "it depends" ... if you would eat as the dining plan is structured anyway (so in your example, if your plan is to do a ton of character meals anyway) then the dining plan can save you some money.  If you would have to adjust how you were planning to eat to fit the structure then it probably isn't a good deal for you

And I think this change to the plan goes along with this.  If you were planning to get a beer/mixed drink/fancy smoothy/whatever anyway, then this increase is totally covered by what you now are not paying for those out of pocket drinks - but if not, then this isn't a good deal for you (or if you now feel like you have to adjust how you dine and order the drink even if you normally wouldn't then that isn't great either)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two of Disney's pastry chefs among top 10 in America.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fs-among-2017-top-10-pastry-chefs-in-america/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> @TheMaxRebo - I did think of you when I said it could be a "deal maker"!
> 
> *And I'm with you, it should be an add-on, kinda like the cruises.*
> 
> 
> 
> But if the dining plan goes up by $5 PER PERSON, is it really a better deal?



I think the issue is that if it is an add-on then the add-on price needs to fully cover the extra cost to Disney and then it would be more than $5 a person and then at that point it is less of a value and people won't get it

and if it is only $5 and you do get a drink a day even those are all more than $5 so it is a savings.  Just, obviously, not for people that don't drink.  Glad they did add in the smoothies and stuff so people who don't drink can get something "extra" for their extra cost at least


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has signed on to be a jersey sponsor for the Orlando Magic for the next three years.

https://t.co/Z9B8OAdvcU


----------



## marcyleecorgan

MommaBerd said:


> Just throwing my 0.02 out here - In some ways I am disappointed in Disney for adding the alcoholic beverages to their dining plan. I am by no means against having a few drinks. But I can see people now ordering alcohol to "get their money's worth" who may not have done so before. And, so many people *don't* drink alcohol. I know that there are "premium" non-alcoholic drinks available now, too. But if I were a non- drinker, I would feel like my price increase was really subsidizing the people who choose alcoholic beverages. Was there some kind of public outcry to add the alcohol beverage option?
> 
> For transparency reasons I should say that we never get the dining plan. But if we did, I think this would actually be the deal breaker. OTOH, maybe this will be a deal-MAKER for others.


Deal MAKER for us!  

I don't drink that much alcohol either.  However, I was excited to see that from now on, it WON'T be up to the restaurant manager when I want to upgrade my Dining Plan drink to be a bottomless coffee or a *milkshake*! now I don't have to pay extra!  Or worry about arguing with the manager!  

really think about HOW many times a day a server has to answer a guest, "No I am sorry you can't have ___________ with your Dining Plan."  It's really a no-brainer that this change happened.  It's very likely one of the Top 3 requests at a restaurant regarding the Dining Plan!  Goodness knows my DH knew the rule, but he STILL asked at every restaurant!  He was shocked to hear that the sole way to save was the Tables In Wonderland card, as that pretty much only benefits locals who can drive on over for a quick dinner.  Doesn't help us wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy up here in Canada!  And there is just NO way we could go through enough booze to break even on the TIW discount!  

So I'm dancing over here in my corner myself....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

marcyleecorgan said:


> Deal MAKER for us!
> 
> I don't drink that much alcohol either.  However, I was excited to see that from now on, it WON'T be up to the restaurant manager when I want to upgrade my Dining Plan drink to be a bottomless coffee or a *milkshake*! now I don't have to pay extra!  Or worry about arguing with the manager!
> 
> really think about HOW many times a day a server has to answer a guest, "No I am sorry you can't have ___________ with your Dining Plan."  It's really a no-brainer that this change happened.  It's very likely one of the Top 3 requests at a restaurant regarding the Dining Plan!  Goodness knows my DH knew the rule, but he STILL asked at every restaurant!  He was shocked to hear that the sole way to save was the Tables In Wonderland card, as that pretty much only benefits locals who can drive on over for a quick dinner.  Doesn't help us wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy up here in Canada!  And there is just NO way we could go through enough booze to break even on the TIW discount!
> 
> So I'm dancing over here in my corner myself....



i wonder if there will still be some limits.   On the Disney Food Blog post about this they featured the margarita flight from the Brown Derby ... if you can get a flight of drinks as you "drink" that could really increase the value

wonder if there will be only certain wines form the wine by the glass list allowed (did a quick search at at Skipper's Canteen they have a Malbec for $9 but then a Cuvee Brut for $16 - are both eligible?) ... or will this result in them "dumbing down" the wines by the glass list to not offer more expensive options if everything could be picked under the dining plan?


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> i wonder if there will still be some limits.   On the Disney Food Blog post about this they featured the margarita flight from the Brown Derby ... if you can get a flight of drinks as you "drink" that could really increase the value
> 
> wonder if there will be only certain wines form the wine by the glass list allowed (did a quick search at at Skipper's Canteen they have a Malbec for $9 but then a Cuvee Brut for $16 - are both eligible?) ... or will this result in them "dumbing down" the wines by the glass list to not offer more expensive options if everything could be picked under the dining plan?


Don't places like the Yachtsman charge a premium on the dining plan for certain cuts of steak? I could see Disney doing this for alcohol. Certain dining plan eligible drinks < $9 and then pay a premium or just exclude the more expensive ones.


----------



## jknezek

We broke even on the dining plan, I think we were about $50 to the good over 7 people and 7 days, last time we went when I tallied it all up after. However, we don't drink very often and I certainly wouldn't need a milkshake and a dessert at the same meal. So we were pretty much planning not to get it the next time we went, this just makes that decision simpler. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Don't places like the Yachtsman charge a premium on the dining plan for certain cuts of steak? I could see Disney doing this for alcohol. Certain dining plan eligible drinks < $9 and then pay a premium or just exclude the more expensive ones.



they do fro the Wagu beef

I actually wish more places did that as I feel they sometimes limit the menu to fit into the dining plan and/or the dining plan needs to be costed so that the more expensive items can fit financially.  So theoretically if they did more "upcharges" you could have the dining plan be a little cheaper and have more options on the menu ... the downside is that I know some people love the dining plan because then they don't have to worry about what they pick on the menu and everyone in the family is free to pick whatever they want regardless of costs, so that benefit would go away a bit


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Two of Disney's pastry chefs among top 10 in America.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fs-among-2017-top-10-pastry-chefs-in-america/



Never done France (heard it's amazing though), but it says Stefan Riemer is in charge of pastry concepts (I guess designing pastry menus/recipes?).  If that is the case, well deserved for him, Disney has ridiculously good deserts and pastries.


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> @TheMaxRebo - I did think of you when I said it could be a "deal maker"!
> 
> And I'm with you, it should be an add-on, kinda like the cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> But if the dining plan goes up by $5 PER PERSON, is it really a better deal?



In my opinion any time you're trading real currency for credits of some kind it's no deal. There's just way too many variables that may get in the way of using credits. For all those that have peace of mind that it's paid off in advance, I get concerned that I'll be holding credits I don't want/can't use at the end of the week. But that's just me, I know others think differently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> In my opinion any time you're trading real currency for credits of some kind it's no deal. There's just way too many variables that may get in the way of using credits. For all those that have peace of mind that it's paid off in advance, I get concerned that I'll be holding credits I don't want/can't use at the end of the week. But that's just me, I know others think differently.



It's not just you - I found the one time we did the dining plan I was overplanning how to get the best value out of it and ensuring we weren't not using credits, etc.

I am happy for those that love the plan and stuff - just isn't for me/our family


----------



## pkrieger2287

So if I'm reading the beverage language correctly, would you still receive some sort of add-on charge if say you order a cocktail with your meal and then also ask for an iced tea?  If so I wonder if we will see some sort of increase in non-alcoholic beverage prices (soda, tea, coffee, etc.).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's not just you - I found the one time we did the dining plan I was overplanning how to get the best value out of it and ensuring we weren't not using credits, etc.
> 
> I am happy for those that love the plan and stuff - just isn't for me/our family


For me whenever I see posts/threads about the Dining Plan my only thought is hopefully people understand why they are getting it for their family for their specific trip (as each trip may be different). I don't care why someone chooses the plan so long as they understand why and there's no sense in beating around the bush if you get the plan regardless of it being financial sense or not if you already understand that. 

If someone cares about the cost aspect then they should be doing an actual cost analysis themselves. If they want to know which Dining Plan would be best for them they should be looking at what places they want to eat at and compare it with what each Dining Plan will get them. If they are on the fence of even getting the Dining Plan then they should be looking at how the Dining Plan works and if getting it would create more stress or alleviate stress. And etc.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has signed on to be a jersey sponsor for the Orlando Magic for the next three years.
> 
> https://t.co/Z9B8OAdvcU


I wonder if they can sign on to make the team better too. One can only wish


----------



## umichigan10

Roxyfire said:


> In my opinion any time *you're trading real currency for credits *of some kind it's no deal. There's just way too many variables that may get in the way of using credits. For all those that have peace of mind that it's paid off in advance, I get concerned that I'll be holding credits I don't want/can't use at the end of the week. But that's just me, I know others think differently.


Your republic credits are no good here


----------



## skier_pete

So - I haven't seen it posted yet:

QS Dinng: 2018 Price $52.49 / adult - up from $48.19 / adult 8.9% increase or $4.30 (DFB is showing $21.75 for kids but not the 2017 price)
DDP: $75.49 / adult up from $69.35 / adult in 2017 again 8.9% increase or $6.14 (DFB is showing $25.80 for kidsbut not the 2017 price)

So the answer is YES - everyone is paying for the upgraded drinks.


----------



## skier_pete

Also: Deluxe going to $116.24 / adult from $106.68 / adult, again 8.9 % increase.  ($39.90 / child) 

These prices aren't bad for kids under 10, but the adult price, and particularly for 10+ kids is just getting silly.


----------



## PolyRob

********** said:


> Also: Deluxe going to $116.24 / adult from $106.68 / adult, again 8.9 % increase.  ($39.90 / child)
> 
> These prices aren't bad for kids under 10, but the adult price, and particularly for 10+ kids is just getting silly.


I can pay for 2 signature meals including tip with my TiW discount for that deluxe adult price


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> keep the Windows on Main St


Is there a site that has a list of named windows? Sounds like a great way to enjoy an afternoon looking for them all!


----------



## skier_pete

PolyRob said:


> I can pay for 2 signature meals including tip with my TiW discount for that deluxe adult price



Well, as I said earlier today - we spent average $133 per day last October for 3 people (2 adults and 13 year old) compared to what would now be $226 per day for DDP - and while we didn't eat TS every day, we ate everywhere we wanted to. DDP becomes a worse and worse value every year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There will be an auction for the Disney Quest games that will be only available to CMs on July 12th.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney's sponsorship of the Orlando Magic also includes the ability to buy and renew annual passes at their arena.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...s-the-orlando-magics-first-jersey-sponsor.htm


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney's sponsorship of the Orlando Magic also includes the ability to buy and renew annual passes at their arena.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...s-the-orlando-magics-first-jersey-sponsor.htm


That Disney logo blended really well.


----------



## piglet1979

MommaBerd said:


> But if the dining plan goes up by $5 PER PERSON, is it really a better deal?




We have never looked at the price difference.  We get it for the convenience of it.


----------



## Indybill

Tiki Birdland said:


> Is there a site that has a list of named windows? Sounds like a great way to enjoy an afternoon looking for them all!



If you have an iPhone, go into the app store and type "main street windows" and you will find an app. It hasn't been updated in a few years so it won't have Meg Crofton, but it will have most of them. You can also just search for a list in an Internet browser but most of them are also incomplete or outdated.


----------



## dlavender

PolyRob said:


> Disney probably noticed a lot of people subbing out regular soft drinks for things like milkshakes to make the dining plan a "better" value. It must have figured it could increase the price per person per night and throw in an alcoholic beverage that not all adults will use. No doubt this is why MK restaurants started serving alcohol.
> 
> Disney will increase the price of the dining plan and people will still pay for it regardless. Now it will make more money on people who drink water/soda just like it does when people let credits expire.



I agree with this.

One of the main reasons for the push to MM + was to get better data.  With better data they can monetize more efficiently and effectively.

I've read many blogs/threads on this board that getting a specialty drink was a kind of "loophole" to getting more value out of the DDP. 

I'm sure they now have the data showing how many people were getting specialty drinks, found a way to work it into a price increase.


----------



## MommaBerd

I am happy for those of you who are happy about it. (Not sarcasm) I just see this the same way many people viewed the addition of Memory Maker to the AP. Disney says, "Hey! We're increasing the cost of your AP, but you get free MM with your AP!" That's great - except not everyone in my family needs MM; only one person does. (I guess the same could be said about the dining & shopping discounts, too, but that's not a one-time fee.) Hypothetically, not everyone on the dining plan in my family needs (or even wants) to get the premium beverages.

So, here's a question - since 10 yo and up are technically adults on the dining plan, can an over-21 person order an alcoholic beverage utilizing the 10 yo's entitlement? (And order water for the child.) DH doesn't drink and I have two Disney adults, could I not get up to four alcoholic drinks?


----------



## skier_pete

piglet1979 said:


> We have never looked at the price difference.  We get it for the convenience of it.



And therein lies why Disney has determined that they can rip people off with the dining plan. People buy it without considering the actual value. What used to be a service to reduce cost has become a service to get more money out of their paying customers for the "benefit" of the dining plan.  

Sorry I hate to rant and sound like a Disney-hater, because I'm generally not - but the DDP really bugs me -  what "convenience" does the DDP give people? Because I find it a lot more convenient to eat exactly what I want where I want and pay less. (OK - I'll stop myself now, because this doesn't really belong in this thread.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an auction for the Disney Quest games that will be only available to CMs on July 12th.



Oh man, there's some stuff in there that I would LOVE to bid on but I don't have the room and it would be pretty inconvenient to get things back to NY state.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> And therein lies why Disney has determined that they can rip people off with the dining plan. People buy it without considering the actual value. What used to be a service to reduce cost has become a service to get more money out of their paying customers for the "benefit" of the dining plan.
> 
> Sorry I hate to rant and sound like a Disney-hater, because I'm generally not - but the DDP really bugs me -  what "convenience" does the DDP give people? B*ecause I find it a lot more convenient to eat exactly what I want where I want and pay less.* (OK - I'll stop myself now, because this doesn't really belong in this thread.)



But some people are the other way in they find it more convenient and less stressful to tell the entire family - order what you want, don't worry about the price listed on the menu - and to have it all budgeted and paid for before hand

Personally I am not a fan of the dining plan in general as it just doesn't work for our family but I think it is great they offer it and so many people like having it - no one forces you to get the dining plan


----------



## WebmasterJackie

I think something like this is tough because the price [of all of the Disney Dining Plans] increases every year and it's been years since anything 'extra' was thrown in for 'free' with that price increase. So, now with this year's increase, they've thrown in specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages and folks are still unhappy.

I think it's just REALLY hard to make EVERYONE happy ALL of the time, but as long as most of the people are happy most of the time, they're doing pretty good.

Just my 2¢


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> I think something like this is tough because the price [of all of the Disney Dining Plans] increases every year and it's been years since anything 'extra' was thrown in for 'free' with that price increase. So, now with this year's increase, they've thrown in specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages and folks are still unhappy.
> 
> I think it's just REALLY hard to make EVERYONE happy ALL of the time, but as long as most of the people are happy most of the time, they're doing pretty good.
> 
> Just my 2¢



I guess they could offer options (like the plan with and without alcohol) but overall I agree with you and I have to say, it isn't a *huge* increase and it would have gone up a bit anyway, so not much just for the drinks being added

Just another aspect to the dining plan.  Each individual needs to determine if it makes sense for their family or not - and I bet this change makes it work better for them, and worse for others


----------



## mara512

MommaBerd said:


> I am happy for those of you who are happy about it. (Not sarcasm) I just see this the same way many people viewed the addition of Memory Maker to the AP. Disney says, "Hey! We're increasing the cost of your AP, but you get free MM with your AP!" That's great - except not everyone in my family needs MM; only one person does. (I guess the same could be said about the dining & shopping discounts, too, but that's not a one-time fee.) Hypothetically, not everyone on the dining plan in my family needs (or even wants) to get the premium beverages.
> 
> So, here's a question - since 10 yo and up are technically adults on the dining plan, can an over-21 person order an alcoholic beverage utilizing the 10 yo's entitlement? (And order water for the child.) DH doesn't drink and I have two Disney adults, could I not get up to four alcoholic drinks?




I was wondering this same exact thing.


----------



## MissGina5

I saw Kevin Klose said something on Twitter about 2018 dates released today??


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> But some people are the other way in they find it more convenient and less stressful to tell the entire family - order what you want, don't worry about the price listed on the menu - and to have it all budgeted and paid for before hand
> 
> Personally I am not a fan of the dining plan in general as it just doesn't work for our family but I think it is great they offer it and so many people like having it - no one forces you to get the dining plan



Except you CAN'T order what you want. If you want an appetizer instead of a dessert, tough luck. Also, if you don't want a dessert period, then you're throwing that entitlement away. Not every single person needs a dessert at every single meal. I'd much rather put the same amount of money aside on a gift card and still tell everyone the same thing, have more flexibility, and have money left over at the end.


----------



## splash327

wareagle57 said:


> Except you CAN'T order what you want. If you want an appetizer instead of a dessert, tough luck. Also, if you don't want a dessert period, then you're throwing that entitlement away. I'd much rather put the same amount of money aside on a gift card and still tell everyone the same thing, have more flexibility, and have money left over at the end.


That's more like how we do it.  We get our rewards dollars from chase, load up a card and use it for "free dining".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Except you CAN'T order what you want. If you want an appetizer instead of a dessert, tough luck. Also, if you don't want a dessert period, then you're throwing that entitlement away. Not every single person needs a dessert at every single meal. I'd much rather put the same amount of money aside on a gift card and still tell everyone the same thing, have more flexibility, and have money left over at the end.



I full agree - and that lack of flexibility is why the plan doesn't work for us

I meant that you can pick whatever entree you want and not worry about the cost.  I know some people will worry about the price and pick the cheapest option, etc..... Even if using a gift card there is still more cost with some selections than others - by having the dining plan they feel they (and the rest of the family) are able to pick which ever entree they want regardless of the cost of that specific item, that's all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I saw Kevin Klose said something on Twitter about 2018 dates released today??



Yeah, booking for 2018 packages at WDW opened up today - so the Dreams Unlimited team is likely very busy booking vacations for people and I am sure with this change they are having to explain the change to people, etc.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, booking for 2018 packages at WDW opened up today - so the Dreams Unlimited team is likely very busy booking vacations for people and I am sure with this change they are having to explain the change to people, etc.


OOOH for some dumb reason I was like OOOH MOVIE DATES 
jeesh.


----------



## pepperandchips

Just a devil's advocate sort of position regarding the alcohol being included - I don't find the inclusion of one alcoholic beverage any different than including dessert. Overconsumption of either is bad for your health (I am not touching the subject of alcoholism here as it is a real and serious disease) and many people choose not to order either or not order alcohol or not order dessert. The dining plan is generally not a good value for those people.

My family usually enjoys alcohol but we do not always order dessert. For those making the "subsidy" argument, you could make the same argument about Disney "forcing" you to subsidize someone else's dessert.

The dining plan is not required - you just have to do the math to see if it's a good deal for your family. If you aren't a family who would order an expensive specialty beverage (whether alcohol or not), the dining plan may not make sense. Just as it might not make sense if you are someone who doesn't eat meat, doesn't eat dessert, a lighter eater, etc.

But all that said, I truly don't think the dining plan is aimed at those of us debating its merits on a fan message board - we know enough and plan enough to use the dining plan wisely or just not purchase it. The dining plan is aimed at the masses who call and book everything and want it "all inclusive" - disney is likely making a fortune off of those who buy the dining plan and leave credits unused. How many times have you seen a server or a quick service cashier explaining the dining entitlements? Those people (likely) paid a lot for the dining plan and don't even know what they got in exchange.

Bear in mind how little Disney pays for the cost of drinks versus the price they charge to guests. Having alcohol included will probably sell more dining plans to families in the top 20% of earners (and foreign visitors) and if that means losing sales to the more cost-conscious families, well, hey - that just seems to be the business model these days doesn't it? And if the new alcohol inclusion doesn't sell more plans I'm sure that inclusion will be gone for 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I am happy for those of you who are happy about it. (Not sarcasm) I just see this the same way many people viewed the addition of Memory Maker to the AP. Disney says, "Hey! We're increasing the cost of your AP, but you get free MM with your AP!" That's great - except not everyone in my family needs MM; only one person does. (I guess the same could be said about the dining & shopping discounts, too, but that's not a one-time fee.) Hypothetically, not everyone on the dining plan in my family needs (or even wants) to get the premium beverages.
> 
> So, here's a question - since 10 yo and up are technically adults on the dining plan, can an over-21 person order an alcoholic beverage utilizing the 10 yo's entitlement? (And order water for the child.) DH doesn't drink and I have two Disney adults, could I not get up to four alcoholic drinks?



I'm not sure .... in theory you would think that if you order 2 beers and your 10 year old child orders a milk they should credit you the two beers and then charge you out of pocket for the milk (I am assuming the milk is cheaper than the beer) but I don't know.  The way it is worded is (just using the Quick service option as an example) that the entitlement is per guest so then you would not be able to do that for your kids.  Now, you husband could definitely order an alcoholic drink and then give it to you and then pay for a soda or just get water or something

*Quick Service Dining Plan*
Entitlements for the 2018 Quick Service Dining Plan include the following _*for each guest*_ (ages 3 and over) per night of your package stay:



Two Quick Service Meals (includes one entree and a beverage)
*NEW FOR 2018: Guests under 21 years of age can choose one non-alcoholic beverage (including specialty beverages where offered)*. Guests 21 and older can can choose either one non-alcoholic beverage (*including specialty beverages where offered*) or *one single serving mixed cocktail, beer, or wine* (where offered) with their meal entitlement.
Two Snacks
One Refillable Resort Mug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> Just a devil's advocate sort of position regarding the alcohol being included - I don't find the inclusion of one alcoholic beverage any different than including dessert. Overconsumption of either is bad for your health (I am not touching the subject of alcoholism here as it is a real and serious disease) and many people choose not to order either or not order alcohol or not order dessert. The dining plan is generally not a good value for those people.
> 
> My family usually enjoys alcohol but we do not always order dessert. For those making the "subsidy" argument, you could make the same argument about Disney "forcing" you to subsidize someone else's dessert.
> 
> The dining plan is not required - you just have to do the math to see if it's a good deal for your family. If you aren't a family who would order an expensive specialty beverage (whether alcohol or not), the dining plan may not make sense. Just as it might not make sense if you are someone who doesn't eat meat, doesn't eat dessert, a lighter eater, etc.
> 
> But all that said, I truly don't think the dining plan is aimed at those of us debating its merits on a fan message board - we know enough and plan enough to use the dining plan wisely or just not purchase it. The dining plan is aimed at the masses who call and book everything and want it "all inclusive" - disney is likely making a fortune off of those who buy the dining plan and leave credits unused. How many times have you seen a server or a quick service cashier explaining the dining entitlements? Those people (likely) paid a lot for the dining plan and don't even know what they got in exchange.
> 
> Bear in mind how little Disney pays for the cost of drinks versus the price they charge to guests. Having alcohol included will probably sell more dining plans to families in the top 20% of earners (and foreign visitors) and if that means losing sales to the more cost-conscious families, well, hey - that just seems to be the business model these days doesn't it? And if the new alcohol inclusion doesn't sell more plans I'm sure that inclusion will be gone for 2019.



I very much agree with you on basically all of this (I was thinking about that as well, that you can't select to have the dining plan without desserts or something). 

The only thing that I think makes this a little different is that they charge you for an "adult" dining plan once you turn 10, yet legally you are not allowed to have alcohol until you are 21 - now they do have the non-alcoholic specialty drinks but those are still less expensive than the drinks with alcohol ... so the charge to someone who is not legally allowed to have the alcoholic drink is partly subsidizing the cost for those that are able to and chose to do so


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I very much agree with you on basically all of this (I was thinking about that as well, that you can't select to have the dining plan without desserts or something).
> 
> The only thing that I think makes this a little different is that they charge you for an "adult" dining plan once you turn 10, yet legally you are not allowed to have alcohol until you are 21 - now they do have the non-alcoholic specialty drinks but those are still less expensive than the drinks with alcohol ... so the charge to someone who is not legally allowed to have the alcoholic drink is partly subsidizing the cost for those that are able to and chose to do so


Don't forget about those who only go to Disney when there is a "Free Dining" special offer.  Make great sense for them. 

I'm personally glad to have the choice of wine with a meal...like others have said, we just don't do soda, and caffeinated iced tea isn't an option for us with dinner either...since we usually order wine OOP, I am glad to now have it included as an option.  So for us, this is a great thing.  

We don't try to count all the pennies during a Disney trip.  I know it's going to be more expensive than eating locally, and build it into the overall vacation experience.  I'm not someone who can do Disney on a shoe-string, and would rather go less often and not worry about the extra money.  Just me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pepperandchips said:


> But all that said, I truly don't think the dining plan is aimed at those of us debating its merits on a fan message board - *we know enough and plan enough to use the dining plan wisely or just not purchase it. The dining plan is aimed at the masses who call and book everything and want it "all inclusive" - disney is likely making a fortune off of those who buy the dining plan and leave credits unused.* How many times have you seen a server or a quick service cashier explaining the dining entitlements? Those people (likely) paid a lot for the dining plan and don't even know what they got in exchange.


Honestly though I don't feel like everyone here on the Boards are those who actually know well enough and plan to use the dining plan wisely or just not purchase it. Or for that matter are people who aren't those who call to having things books or who want it all inclusive. 

Having read enough threads and posts there are plenty of people who ask "should I get the dining plan" or those who openingly admit they mainly do it because it is a pre-paid expense that they don't have to worry about during the vacation or ones who talk about how many credits they had left over or that they were in a mad scramble in the last few days to use up as many credits as they could because they had too many left. 

Let's just say that by being on the Boards it doesn't mean you aren't exactly the type of guest Disney wants for the dining plan. Plenty of people here know and understand and all that jazz and plenty of people....don't.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lawsuit filed over Inside Out

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-faces-lawsuit-over-another-major-movie-inside-out/


----------



## linzbear

I'm still on the nope wagon for disney dining.  Spent $220/day nearly exactly for 3 kids, 2 adults, and no one was limited in what they were allowed to get, and that included a specialty alcoholic drink for me per day, and the light up drinks for the kids if they wanted them.  At this point we might break even on it, but then we're heavily restricted to only eating on property, not using our kitchen, and no appetizers.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an auction for the Disney Quest games that will be only available to CMs on July 12th.



Is there a link and do you know if this includes Disney store cast members?


----------



## pepperandchips

@Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I agree with you and perhaps should have been more specific to our news thread folks, but even the "newbies" who are just starting their Disney dining research here on the boards with "Should I get the dining plan?" are lightyears ahead of many average guests. I say this after having gotten the experience of helping my fiance's mom plan a one-day visit to Animal Kingdom last week. One of her questions was "How do I find out when the park opens".

For someone that early on in the process or new to the planning experience, if they hear "Would you like to add the dining plan?" when they book a resort stay and tickets, they may say yes and not really know what they are getting. Even with the number of visitors the Dis gets, we are still in the minority. My point was that if Disney has data that makes them think including specialty beverages will sell more dining plans or make more profits, they're going to do it, and not care that a few really devoted Disney fans got their feathers ruffled over a price increase coupled with including booze. Those who are even aware of this being a policy change are a tiny fractional minority of the Disney guests.

Again, just my perspective. We don't all have to agree and it's interesting to see folks who are excited about it as well as consider the viewpoint of those less than pumped for a price increase of their "adult" 11 year olds. Meanwhile I'll just be over here with my TIW card and my appetizers


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is there a link and do you know if this includes Disney store cast members?


Not sure, I'll look into it.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an auction for the Disney Quest games that will be only available to CMs on July 12th.



I must have missed the announcement that it finally closed. When was the last day?

Official replacement announced?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I must have missed the announcement that it finally closed. When was the last day?
> 
> Official replacement announced?


It closes like July 2nd or something. 

Replacement is NBA Experience.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> It closes like July 2nd or something.
> 
> Replacement is NBA Experience.



Came full circle back to NBA experience...lol.

Any design details or pics released?


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There will be an auction for the Disney Quest games that will be only available to CMs on July 12th.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is there a link and do you know if this includes Disney store cast members?



Information is available on The Hub. No information on if it's FL based only, but cast must be able to retrieve the machines themselves in a specific time period, so being in FL is kind of important.

Auction is online from July 4-6


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pepperandchips said:


> @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I agree with you and perhaps should have been more specific to our news thread folks, but even the "newbies" who are just starting their Disney dining research here on the boards with "Should I get the dining plan?" are lightyears ahead of many average guests. I say this after having gotten the experience of helping my fiance's mom plan a one-day visit to Animal Kingdom last week. One of her questions was "How do I find out when the park opens".
> 
> For someone that early on in the process or new to the planning experience, if they hear "Would you like to add the dining plan?" when they book a resort stay and tickets, they may say yes and not really know what they are getting. Even with the number of visitors the Dis gets, we are still in the minority. My point was that if Disney has data that makes them think including specialty beverages will sell more dining plans or make more profits, they're going to do it, and not care that a few really devoted Disney fans got their feathers ruffled over a price increase coupled with including booze. Those who are even aware of this being a policy change are a tiny fractional minority of the Disney guests.
> 
> Again, just my perspective. We don't all have to agree and it's interesting to see folks who are excited about it as well as consider the viewpoint of those less than pumped for a price increase of their "adult" 11 year olds. Meanwhile I'll just be over here with my TIW card and my appetizers


I think we just disagree on certain things which hey nothing wrong with that.

There are people who buy the dining plan simply because they booked through Disney either themselves or by calling or by having a travel agent without having really known what the dining plan is or other aspects of WDW. And those people can be members of the Boards including the New Round Up threads. I personally wouldn't say people are lightyears ahead of average guests just because they asked "should they get the dining plan". All it takes is for someone to see a post mentioning a person's experience with the dining plan for example to pique someone's interest when there wasn't interest or knowledge there before. 

You also have people who don't visit often and don't keep up in the know on things and who are on the Boards. There are still comments I see from long time board members who ask if there is still the train welcome show or about selfie sticks or FP questions, etc and I've seen long time high post count posters who ask "should I get the dining plan" or "what really is the dining plan?" (because often they've just seen it in passing) or "can I just walk up and eat at X,Y, Z".

I guess what I'm trying to say is sometimes it's easy to paint all Disboards members or even ones who frequent one forum much more than others as all-knowing or ahead of the curve compare to those who aren't DISboard members when that's a pretty high bar to set. Not all members of the DIS are really devoted Disney fans. I love Disney but I know without a doubt there are people much much more into Disney and have way more knowledge than I ever will and yet we are still part of the same community on the DIS. 

Heck there are people who have never visited Disney or haven't gone in a really really long time, people who only go to Universal (as there is that side of the forum too), those who come for photography mainly or collector stuff, etc. There are people who only really look at one or two main forums without branching out. Thus it's entirely possible that a Board member reads the News Round Up thread for example and doesn't go out exploring more on the topic.

My comment was aimed at responding to yours regarding the Boards and the Dining Plan rather than the specific addition of the alcohol aspect discussion-perhaps there was confusion on where my comment fit in with yours.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Came full circle back to NBA experience...lol.
> 
> Any design details or pics released?


Not yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
LucasFilm's Han Solo film has lost its directors due to some creative differences.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...han-solo-movie-part-ways-leaving-no-director/


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm's Han Solo film has lost its directors due to some creative differences.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...han-solo-movie-part-ways-leaving-no-director/



This doesn't bode well for the film...


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
This has been rumored before but a new resort near Swan and Dolphin is possible

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/rumor-new-resort-to-be-built-next-to.html


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lawsuit filed over Inside Out
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-faces-lawsuit-over-another-major-movie-inside-out/



Get in line.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm's Han Solo film has lost its directors due to some creative differences.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...han-solo-movie-part-ways-leaving-no-director/



Definitely not good. I wonder if this will delay the film's release. But then again, they supposedly re-recorded a big chunk of Rogue One and that went just fine.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Get in line.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not good. I wonder if this will delay the film's release. But then again, they supposedly re-recorded a big chunk of Rogue One and that went just fine.


Lucasfilm is sticking by the May 2018 release date.


----------



## Sunoo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is there a link and do you know if this includes Disney store cast members?


The link is http://www.castauction.com , I would assume if you can get in there, you're eligible.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm's Han Solo film has lost its directors due to some creative differences.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...han-solo-movie-part-ways-leaving-no-director/


I saw a rumor (actually, just a facebook headline for an article that I didn't even click on) that they were fired for trying to make it "too funny."

If that's true, I applaud the decision. Mel Brooks already made "Spaceballs."


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> This has been rumored before but a new resort near Swan and Dolphin is possible
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/rumor-new-resort-to-be-built-next-to.html


That's a very small portion of land.


----------



## Limes96

Delano Fiedler said:


> That's a very small portion of land.



That's the area I saw workers surveying when we were there back in January 2016.


----------



## rteetz

Limes96 said:


> That's the area I saw workers surveying when we were there back in January 2016.


Yep. This would be a small addition resort to Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Yep. This would be a small addition resort to Swan and Dolphin.


I wonder what misshapen and awkward animal they will stick on top of it?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Demolition continues at CBR

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...nderway-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm


----------



## Brocktoon

luisov said:


> But then again, they supposedly re-recorded a big chunk of Rogue One and that went just fine.



Yup ... normally I would be worried about director changes this late in the game.  But after the supposed re-shoots with Rogue One and claims of Disney-fying that film, I was still very happy with the final product.  I'll give the SOLO film the benefit that Kennedy has a good vision of what it should be for the franchise.


----------



## Madonna3

Im just back from Vegas. Someone give me a summary of what I've missed.


----------



## STLstone

Madonna3 said:


> Im just back from Vegas. Someone give me a summary of what I've missed.



Basically:

- The Dining Plan is still as divisive as ever, but now includes alcohol.


----------



## Madonna3

STLstone said:


> Basically:
> 
> - The Dining Plan is still as divisive as ever, but now includes alcohol.



I was hoping yet ANOTHER price increase would finally sway the DDPD (The Disney Dining Plan Defenders) the other way, but nope.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I was hoping yet ANOTHER price increase would finally sway the DDPD (The Disney Dining Plan Defenders) the other way, but nope.



Well, the inclusion of alcohol seems to have swung some away from the dining plan and others that were against it towards it


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the inclusion of alcohol seems to have swung some away from the dining plan and others that were against it towards it



I noticed that. I want to say I was surprised, but I'm not. I guess overpaying for food doesn't sting quite as badly when you have a buzz going.

However, a DDP increase only means that the OOP prices increase in order to give the DDP a better "value" and that's a lose/lose for all.


----------



## wnwardii

jknezek said:


> I wonder what misshapen and awkward animal they will stick on top of it?



Given the size of the land, my guess that this new hotel would be more of a boutique style.  Maybe a penguin?  Or some other small aquatic related animal?


----------



## Mrs Geek

jknezek said:


> I wonder what misshapen and awkward animal they will stick on top of it?



 My husband calls them "The Swan and Derp-fish"


----------



## jknezek

wnwardii said:


> Given the size of the land, my guess that this new hotel would be more of a boutique style.  Maybe a penguin?  Or some other small aquatic related animal?


Given the propensity for the sculptors they use, is it out of the question that whatever animal they pick will end up looking like a jackelope? I'd like that I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I noticed that. I want to say I was surprised, but I'm not. I guess overpaying for food doesn't sting quite as badly when you have a buzz going.
> 
> However, a DDP increase only means that the OOP prices increase in order to give the DDP a better "value" and that's a lose/lose for all.



That was part of my concern is - will this result in the cost of OOP drinks going up to make the dining plan seem like a better value or also will they adjust the wines lists to reduce the options of wines by the glass to have less more expensive options?


----------



## SaharanTea

They'll call it the Mermaid with a sculpture of a mustachioed manatee complete with monocle.  I heard it from "a source."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Given the size of the land, my guess that this new hotel would be more of a boutique style.  Maybe a penguin?  Or some other small aquatic related animal?



The Guppy?  The Tadpole?  The Minnow?

So the Swan, Dolphin, and Minnow - or collectively the Swolphinow


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dining Reservations Now Available during Holiday Parties at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News

     Walt Disney World Announces 4th of July Entertainment Lineup for 2017   *


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Guppy?  The Tadpole?  The Minnow?
> 
> So the Swan, Dolphin, and Minnow - or collectively the Swolphinow



M&Gs with the Skipper and Mary Ann at a coming soon character breakfast.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Just went to book BoG for the 7th September Halloween party and doesn't show anything after 6pm


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Dining Reservations Now Available during Holiday Parties at Magic Kingdom



what the actual French toast?? Why?!


----------



## Madonna3

Lee Matthews said:


> Just went to book BoG for the 7th September Halloween party and doesn't show anything after 6pm



I think you're misunderstanding. What he's talking about is the opening of reservations for dessert parties that occur within the party.


----------



## jlundeen

Mrs Geek said:


> My husband calls them "The Swan and Derp-fish"


We stayed at Dolphin once - and all agreed that it looks more like a carp than a dolphin.  We call it the "swished fish" resort,


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was part of my concern is - will this result in the cost of OOP drinks going up to make the dining plan seem like a better value or also will they adjust the wines lists to reduce the options of wines by the glass to have less more expensive options?



I think you're going to see prices rise about a $1.00 across the board, food and drinks and yes, I think we're going to see some more lower cost options introduced.

I also think we're going to see the inclusion of surcharges.

"Yes, you can order that wine with the DDP, but it's $1.50 more."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> I think you're misunderstanding. What he's talking about is the opening of reservations for dessert parties that occur within the party.


Actually the article (which is from Disney Parks Blog) states the following:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I think you're going to see prices rise about a $1.00 across the board, food and drinks and yes, I think we're going to see some more lower cost options introduced.
> 
> I also think we're going to see the inclusion of surcharges.
> 
> "Yes, you can order that wine with the DDP, but it's $1.50 more."



I'd actually like if they introduced more surcharges to things.  I know they have it at Yachtsman for the Wagu beef but I don't know of much else.  I think if they did that you could see more variety and some better options at restaurants if they knew they could add a surcharge for a couple of items


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd actually like if they introduced more surcharges to things.  I know they have it at Yachtsman for the Wagu beef but I don't know of much else.  I think if they did that you could see more variety and some better options at restaurants if they knew they could add a surcharge for a couple of items



Yachtsman actually has a lot of surcharges on their menu. It surprised me, to be honest.


----------



## Madonna3

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Actually the article (which is from Disney Parks Blog) states the following:
> 
> 
> View attachment 246254



I guess it was me that misunderstood. I clicked on it and saw the dessert party thing.


----------



## Pawpsicle

Lee Matthews said:


> Just went to book BoG for the 7th September Halloween party and doesn't show anything after 6pm



You may have to call to book during the party


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Dining Reservations Now Available during Holiday Parties at Magic Kingdom



I feel somewhat hypocritical for criticizing this because I am very much a "do Disney your way" kind of person, but WHY, WHY would someone want to do a sit down dinner DURING the party hours and WHY do you want to do a dessert party DURING the party when basically the whole thing is a dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

Madonna3 said:


> I feel somewhat hypocritical for criticizing this because I am very much a "do Disney your way" kind of person, but WHY, WHY would someone want to do a sit down dinner DURING the party hours and WHY do you want to do a dessert party DURING the party when basically the whole thing is a dessert party.


I'm with you but some people want that late night dinner with the party I guess.


----------



## jlundeen

Wow...so many different opinions on everything.  Please folks, can we all just chill out a bit, and let folks who prefer one way over another to enjoy THEIR Disney time?  Not everyone has the same criteria for selecting one thing over another - for example, for me, "value" is not my first criteria - for others, it may be that the only way they can do something.  

If you want to voice your opinion by all means go ahead, but can we all agree to be respectful of those who may have alternate views?  

Just sayin'...


----------



## Madonna3

jlundeen said:


> Wow...so many different opinions on everything.  Please folks, can we all just chill out a bit, and let folks who prefer one way over another to enjoy THEIR Disney time?  Not everyone has the same criteria for selecting one thing over another - for example, for me, "value" is not my first criteria - for others, it may be that the only way they can do something.
> 
> If you want to voice your opinion by all means go ahead, but can we all agree to be respectful of those who may have alternate views?
> 
> Just sayin'...


I haven't seen anyone here be rude to anyone over varying opinions.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lee Matthews said:


> Just went to book BoG for the 7th September Halloween party and doesn't show anything after 6pm


You might take a look at this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/word-of-warning-to-mvmcp-bog-adrs-during-party-hours.3612808/

While the topic is more about the disclaimer for it being a hard-ticket event and the original post is about MVMCP it does touch on your issue.

From one of the first few posts:

Poster 1):




Poster 2):



____________________________________________________

So maybe try to book your reservation via the Special Events webpage?? Maybe that will work.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Demolition continues at CBR
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...nderway-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm



If this is not a DVC resort I will eat my hat. (I've only ever had to eat one hat so far - wisely I used a Nacho hat.)


----------



## Lee Matthews

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You might take a look at this thread:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/word-of-warning-to-mvmcp-bog-adrs-during-party-hours.3612808/
> 
> While the topic is more about the disclaimer for it being a hard-ticket event and the original post is about MVMCP it does touch on your issue.
> 
> From one of the first few posts:
> 
> Poster 1):
> 
> View attachment 246257
> 
> 
> Poster 2):
> 
> View attachment 246258
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> So maybe try to book your reservation via the Special Events webpage?? Maybe that will work.



Thanks for replying. Worked no problem on the special site and got 6:30pm so I'm very happy as I've never been able to get a dinner reseveration before


----------



## Indybill

jlundeen said:


> We stayed at Dolphin once - and all agreed that it looks more like a carp than a dolphin.  We call it the "swished fish" resort,



On the off chance one of the people discussing this doesn't already know, it's not a dolphin (porpoise, Flipper) on top, it's a dolphin fish which is something completely different.

http://www.freshislandfish.com/products/Mahimahi-Dolphin-Fish


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lee Matthews said:


> Thanks for replying. Worked no problem on the special site and got 6:30pm so I'm very happy as I've never been able to get a dinner reseveration before


No problem. Glad you were able to make one


----------



## jlundeen

Indybill said:


> On the off chance one of the people discussing this doesn't already know, it's not a dolphin (porpoise, Flipper) on top, it's a dolphin fish which is something completely different.
> 
> http://www.freshislandfish.com/products/Mahimahi-Dolphin-Fish


Thanks for the clarification - but I don't see a resemblance to the dolphin fish either...the swan does look like a swan though....


----------



## Madonna3

Indybill said:


> On the off chance one of the people discussing this doesn't already know, it's not a dolphin (porpoise, Flipper) on top, it's a dolphin fish which is something completely different.
> 
> http://www.freshislandfish.com/products/Mahimahi-Dolphin-Fish



It's still dumb to call it a dolphin and then put a fish on the top of it when most people associate a dolphin with this:






ESPECIALLY in Florida where those are wild


----------



## rteetz

If we could get off the dolphin debate that would be great.


----------



## Indybill

Madonna3 said:


> It's still dumb to call it a dolphin and then put a fish on the top of it when most people associate a dolphin with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPECIALLY in Florida where those are wild




Agreed. The architect/designer lived about 10 minutes from me but he passed away in 2015. I always wanted to ask him this question as to "why" but never got a chance. The best explanation I have been able to find is this:

Graves chose a swan and a dolphin on purpose, creating two characters not yet used by Disney. The dolphin was inspired by the work of Italian sculptor Gian Lorenzo Bernini. An example of these dolphins can be seen at the King Neptune fountain at the Italian pavilion in Epcot. The major difference, however, is the dolphins in Bernini's work all have their mouths curving down as if they are frowning. Michael Eisner, CEO of the Walt Disney Company, insisted the dolphins were not to be displayed this way on Walt Disney property, and so Graves' dolphins have their mouths curving upward to give the impression that they are smiling.
His basic concept for the Dolphin was that it was an island formed by a sudden cataclysmic event—an upheaval by an underwater volcano or earthquake. When the island emerged from under the sea, it lifted dolphins out of the water, and these are the dolphins on the roof. The banana leaves on the side of the building are the tropical plants growing on the island. The mysterious “black box” was never intended for monorail usage; it was the heart of the island, which burst open from the sheer force of the events. Water went spilling down the outside of the building into that “dolphin fillet” [two-dimensional dolphin] pool, and then splashed over to the Swan. The railings and the curving landscape connecting the two hotels indicate waves moving from the Dolphin and splashing up along the side of the Swan. These are the waves that you see on the side of the Swan. Two swans were so entranced by this natural phenomenon that they alighted to watch it up close—and were turned to stone.

Edit: Sorry Rteetz...just saw your comment. Will stop.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Madonna3 said:


> I noticed that. I want to say I was surprised, but I'm not. I guess overpaying for food doesn't sting quite as badly when you have a buzz going.
> 
> However, a DDP increase only means that the OOP prices increase in order to give the DDP a better "value" and that's a lose/lose for all.



Sorry, but just for clarification, OOP?


----------



## umichigan10

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Sorry, but just for clarification, OOP?


Out of pocket


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> Agreed. The architect/designer lived about 10 minutes from me but he passed away in 2015. I always wanted to ask him this question as to "why" but never got a chance. The best explanation I have been able to find is this:
> 
> Graves chose a swan and a dolphin on purpose, creating two characters not yet used by Disney. The dolphin was inspired by the work of Italian sculptor Gian Lorenzo Bernini. An example of these dolphins can be seen at the King Neptune fountain at the Italian pavilion in Epcot. The major difference, however, is the dolphins in Bernini's work all have their mouths curving down as if they are frowning. Michael Eisner, CEO of the Walt Disney Company, insisted the dolphins were not to be displayed this way on Walt Disney property, and so Graves' dolphins have their mouths curving upward to give the impression that they are smiling.
> His basic concept for the Dolphin was that it was an island formed by a sudden cataclysmic event—an upheaval by an underwater volcano or earthquake. When the island emerged from under the sea, it lifted dolphins out of the water, and these are the dolphins on the roof. The banana leaves on the side of the building are the tropical plants growing on the island. The mysterious “black box” was never intended for monorail usage; it was the heart of the island, which burst open from the sheer force of the events. Water went spilling down the outside of the building into that “dolphin fillet” [two-dimensional dolphin] pool, and then splashed over to the Swan. The railings and the curving landscape connecting the two hotels indicate waves moving from the Dolphin and splashing up along the side of the Swan. These are the waves that you see on the side of the Swan. Two swans were so entranced by this natural phenomenon that they alighted to watch it up close—and were turned to stone.
> 
> Edit: Sorry Rteetz...just saw your comment. Will stop.


Graves also designed the Burbank office building for Disney.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Graves also designed the Burbank office building for Disney.


I think he also had a say in hotel design in Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to the Hollywood reporter Bob Iger is pretty powerful.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/bob-iger-tops-the-hollywood-reporters-most-powerful-people/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I'm with you but some people want that late night dinner with the party I guess.


sometimes its just the only chance you get to dine with the Beast


----------



## skier_pete

For those that say say DDP price increases are done to match costs...

DDP prices have gone up about 92 % in the last 10 years. (Standard plan was $39 in 2007, currently $75) 
Disney food prices have gone up about 40-50 % in that last 10 years. (Example: Crystal Palace was $28 for dinner in 2007, $42.00 in 2017. I will leave those with more time than I to verify this at other locations.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> For those that say say DDP price increases are done to match costs...
> 
> DDP prices have gone up about 92 % in the last 10 years. (Standard plan was $39 in 2007, currently $75)
> Disney food prices have gone up about 40-50 % in that last 10 years. (Example: Crystal Palace was $28 for dinner in 2007, $42.00 in 2017. I will leave those with more time than I to verify this at other locations.)



when the plan first came out it was very good and a good deal as not only was it cheaper but it came with more ... but now they just push it to see what can they get for it that people will still pay for, etc.   Tends to be a trend - they start out with something at an affordable price to get you hooked on it and then they jack up the price once they have you


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> - they start out with something at an affordable price to get you hooked on it and then they jack up the price once they have you



Note- I am a happily married man, but that there sure sounds a little like a part of marriage doesn't it ?    Argggghhhh if you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Note- I am a happily married man, but that there sure sounds a little like a part of marriage doesn't it ?    Argggghhhh if you know what I'm talking about!


It's hot down here in AL, but not hot enough I can't hear the ice crackling underneath this guy...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween at Tokyo Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-halloween-celebration-plans-unveiled/


----------



## Pascal3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I rode the RC Racer ride in Hong Kong Dinseyland when it was raining and when you zip up the track directly into the rain it really does feel like little bb's peppering you rface


Same kind of thing happened to us on Expedition Everest last August, we pulled out from the loading dock and turned the corner to start up the hill and this downpour started, the whole ride it felt like bb pellets! Luckily it was at night and it cleared out the park so my family (who usually single riders the ride) got to ride 8 times in a row with a walk on! It was amazing considering it is one of my favorite rides!


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up for June! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-june-2017/


----------



## Pascal3

rteetz said:


> I agree to a point. At some point these other divisions are a big part of the company and those working for them are also part of Disney under TWDC umbrella.
> 
> These names just to name a few should not be Disney Legends due to being part of acquisitions.
> 
> Jack Kirby
> Stan Lee
> Mark Hamill
> Carrie Fisher
> Susan Lucci
> George Bodenheimer
> Dick Clark
> Steve Jobs
> Billy Crystal
> John Goodman
> Regis Philbin
> Jim Henson
> The Golden Girls
> Barbara Walters
> Frank Gifford


The Golden Girls!! I love that show and I have watched my whole life with my Mom! They are legends anyways!


----------



## nkosiek

jknezek said:


> I wonder what misshapen and awkward animal they will stick on top of it?


The could call it the carp and put a dolphin on top!


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Movie News*

In honor of my avatar, today marks Lilo and Stitch's 15th anniversary - along with Hunchback of Notre Dame's 21st and Monster University's 4th


----------



## FoxC63

Lee Matthews said:


> Just went to book BoG for the 7th September Halloween party and doesn't show anything after 6pm



Here's the direct link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/

EDIT:  Sorry I see you made your reservation already!  Obviously I've arrived to the party too late!


----------



## soniam

Mrs Geek said:


> My husband calls them "The Swan and Derp-fish"



We call it the Duck and Tuna. Maybe the 3rd will be Opah. OK, I had to make one more dolphin fish/mahi mahi comment Sorry.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Graves also designed the Burbank office building for Disney.


Yes, he designed the administration building, the one with the seven dwarfs holding up the roof. 



umichigan10 said:


> I think he also had a say in hotel design in Disneyland Paris


Yes, he designed the Hotel New York at DLP.


----------



## Moliphino

crazy4wdw said:


> Yes, he designed the Hotel New York at DLP.



Which, in keeping with the theme, looks nothing like New York.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Yes, he designed the administration building, the one with the seven dwarfs holding up the roof.
> 
> 
> Yes, he designed the Hotel New York at DLP.



That was all under Eisner right who wanted all these "signature" architecture styles?


----------



## AnnaKat

********** said:


> For those that say say DDP price increases are done to match costs...
> 
> DDP prices have gone up about 92 % in the last 10 years. (Standard plan was $39 in 2007, currently $75)
> Disney food prices have gone up about 40-50 % in that last 10 years. (Example: Crystal Palace was $28 for dinner in 2007, $42.00 in 2017. I will leave those with more time than I to verify this at other locations.)



And the avg family's income has not gone up 50%, yet alone 92% in the last 10 years!

Plus the dining plan increase is significantly more IF the loss of tip being excluded is factored in.

The good ole days of dinners being $28.....
THEN lunches went up to $28!
NOW lunches are the same as dinners
--$46,
and breakfast buffets are $35!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was all under Eisner right who wanted all these "signature" architecture styles?


Yep.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Not yet.



Any idea when the NBA experience might open?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any idea when the NBA experience might open?


Not at this time.


----------



## skier_pete

AnnaKat said:


> And the avg family's income has not gone up 50%, yet alone 92% in the last 10 years!
> 
> Plus the dining plan increase is significantly more IF the loss of tip being excluded is factored in.
> 
> The good ole days of dinners being $28.....
> THEN lunches went up to $28!
> NOW lunches are the same as dinners
> --$46,
> and breakfast buffets are $35!



The sort of scary thing is when I was looking up stuff I came across Tusker House converting to a buffet in 2007, and it's initial price was $12.99 per person! (No characters I think at that time.) So not all good examples, because that price has gone up about 150 %. 

The fact is, Disney raises these prices this fast because people KEEP ON PAYING IT. The day people stop coming is the day they hold the prices steady. (Unlikely to ever lower them.)


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> If we could get off the dolphin debate that would be great.



And the dining plan!  No offense **********


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was all under Eisner right who wanted all these "signature" architecture styles?


Yes, correct.  Eisner wanted Disney to have a major influence on architecture.  Architecture was one of his passions.  So he hired Graves for the Swan/Dolphin, Peter Dominick for Wilderness Lodge (went on to design Animal Kingdom Lodge and Sequoia Lodge at Disneyland Paris), and Robert A. M. Stern for the Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Newport Bay Club at Disneyland Paris.  Stern also designed the new animation building in Burbank and the casting building at WDW.


----------



## skier_pete

FoxC63 said:


> And the dining plan!  No offense **********



I keep trying to stop...but they PULL me back in!!!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Yes, correct.  Eisner wanted Disney to have a major influence on architecture.  Architecture was one of his passions.  So her hired Graves for the Swan/Dolphin, Peter Dominick for Wilderness Lodge (went on to design Animal Kingdom Lodge and Sequoia Lodge at Disneyland Paris), and Robert A. M. Stern for the Yacht Club, Beach Club, Boardwalk, and Newport Bay Club at Disneyland Paris.  Stern also designed the new animation building in Burbank and the casting building at WDW.


Stern even designed one of Eisners personal houses.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to a WDWMagic poster backstage areas in France at Epcot have been cleared out and electrical/gas line markers are on the ground...


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*News*

Shoulder Banshees Have Flown Back Into The Rookery at Windtraders

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-flown-back-into-the-rookery-at-windtraders/


----------



## George4

rteetz said:


> Changed? I haven't heard anything. It didn't seem different when I was there in January and I saw it twice during that trip.
> 
> There was an incident a few weeks back with a tumble monkey. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.



We saw it years ago (before Pandora was started), and there was a whole section of tumbler monkeys using trampolines that was amazing, and that part is gone.  Takes some of the fun for kids out of the show.  Make that almost all of the fun, now it is just mildly entertaining at best for them.


----------



## danikoski

George4 said:


> We saw it years ago (before Pandora was started), and there was a whole section of tumbler monkeys using trampolines that was amazing, and that part is gone.  Takes some of the fun for kids out of the show.  Make that almost all of the fun, now it is just mildly entertaining at best for them.



Tumbler monkeys were there in February. They did bouncing on trampolines, bars, and trapeze type acrobatics. It was pretty much the same show I saw in 2013 and 2015.


----------



## PolyRob

danikoski said:


> Tumbler monkeys were there in February. They did bouncing on trampolines, bars, and trapeze type acrobatics. It was pretty much the same show I saw in 2013 and 2015.


Saw the show in March and it was the same as 2016. 4 Monkeys.


----------



## jknezek

We saw it in Dec and as far as I know, it was the same show I saw and loved in 2008. I don't think it changed. I think you just got unlucky and not enough monkeys were available to do the show.


----------



## ckelly14

Madonna3 said:


> However, a DDP increase only means that the OOP prices increase in order to give the DDP a better "value" and that's a lose/lose for all.


----------



## FoxC63

WebmasterJackie said:


> *News*
> 
> Shoulder Banshees Have Flown Back Into The Rookery at Windtraders
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-flown-back-into-the-rookery-at-windtraders/



Wow that's great news!  I'm sure the shelving system looked sad without them perched on top!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to a WDWMagic poster backstage areas in France at Epcot have been cleared out and electrical/gas line markers are on the ground...



Do you think they _might_ close down France at all?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to a WDWMagic poster backstage areas in France at Epcot have been cleared out and electrical/gas line markers are on the ground...


Probably for the ratatouille attraction I guess


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Do you think they _might_ close down France at all?


No any construction will happen backstage for the most part.


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> Probably for the ratatouille attraction I guess


Yep!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Cant wait for all the news regarding Epcot at D23. Im predicting 3 new attractions and a new dining area.


----------



## Capang

Delano Fiedler said:


> Cant wait for all the news regarding Epcot at D23. Im predicting 3 new attractions and a new dining area.


I'm hoping there will be lots of exciting news for Epcot and hopefully MK!


----------



## j2thomason

danikoski said:


> Tumbler monkeys were there in February. They did bouncing on trampolines, bars, and trapeze type acrobatics. It was pretty much the same show I saw in 2013 and 2015.


I spoke with a cast member about the tumble monkeys the other day when they didn't perform at the 8:00 performance Monday. He said that they currently don't have enough tumble monkeys to perform at each show. Currently several shows each day will not have the regular tumble monkey performance.


----------



## MommaBerd

j2thomason said:


> I spoke with a cast member about the tumble monkeys the other day when they didn't perform at the 8:00 performance Monday. He said that they currently don't have enough tumble monkeys to perform at each show. Currently several shows each day will not have the regular tumble monkey performance.



I wonder if this is a budget issue or talent acquisition issue.


----------



## Reddog1134

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if this is a budget issue or talent acquisition issue.



Both?  Not offering enough money for the talent to sign?


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> I spoke with a cast member about the tumble monkeys the other day when they didn't perform at the 8:00 performance Monday. He said that they currently don't have enough tumble monkeys to perform at each show. Currently several shows each day will not have the regular tumble monkey performance.


Yes one was injured I believe so they are short and haven't hired anyone else.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ron Howard confirmed as new director for Han Solo film.

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/877901370732363776


----------



## Brocktoon

Think it was already posted on the other Star Wars thread, but news just hit this morning that Ron Howard is confirmed as the new SOLO director ...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...an-solo-movie-ron-howard-steps-direct-1015674

Great choice! ... but I just sort of figured Howard wasn't interested in directing a Star Wars film

EDIT: Got beat to the punch while I was typing


----------



## Lee Matthews

Hopefully if this film ends up good that he gets a shot at his own Star Wars film


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Toy Story land entrance update 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...y-land-under-wraps-as-construction-begins.htm


----------



## a4matte

FoxC63 said:


> Wow that's great news!  I'm sure the shelving system looked sad without them perched on top!


They had stuffed ones on the shelves when I was there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Toy Story land entrance update
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...y-land-under-wraps-as-construction-begins.htm



Crowd will trip all over the strollers parked in front of that entrance. 

I just parked my grandtinker's stroller there not long ago.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Toy Story land entrance update
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...y-land-under-wraps-as-construction-begins.htm


It looks like that the slinky dog coaster has a very significant drop


----------



## Capang

Delano Fiedler said:


> It looks like that the slinky dog coaster has a very significant drop


I know Disney likes to include as many kids as possible in their new rides but I would love a ride that has some kind of thrill. A solid drop would be a good start.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avatar sequel production begins in September 

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...date-revealed-by-producer-jon-landau#/slide/1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw that wdwnt put out an article with all of the EPCOT update stories/rumors some of which they think will be confirmed at D23 - I think this is a bit of a catch-all of any thoughts that ever been out there but thought it was a good summary and a few I don't recall seeing before (multi-level table service restaurant in Innoventions, a new Journey into Imagination ride that uses both Figment and Inside Out)

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/d23-e...t-way-disney-character-5-year-expansion-plan/


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw that wdwnt put out an article with all of the EPCOT update stories/rumors some of which they think will be confirmed at D23 - I think this is a bit of a catch-all of any thoughts that ever been out there but thought it was a good summary and a few I don't recall seeing before (multi-level table service restaurant in Innoventions, a new Journey into Imagination ride that uses both Figment and Inside Out)
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/d23-e...t-way-disney-character-5-year-expansion-plan/



Don't recall hearing about Innoventions East and West being demolished.   I skeptical that the old Wonders of Life Pavilion would be demolished.   It's used extensively for the Food & Wine Festival and also for Flower & Garden.


----------



## a4matte

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw that wdwnt put out an article with all of the EPCOT update stories/rumors some of which they think will be confirmed at D23 - I think this is a bit of a catch-all of any thoughts that ever been out there but thought it was a good summary and a few I don't recall seeing before (multi-level table service restaurant in Innoventions, a new Journey into Imagination ride that uses both Figment and Inside Out)
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/d23-e...t-way-disney-character-5-year-expansion-plan/



Big Hero 6 is *NOT JAPAN*. Sure, the town "San Fransokyo" (which, by the way, has always felt like an incredibly lazy name and concept coming from Disney) had some Asian influence, it is NOT A JAPAN-BASED FILM. I believe the comics are based in actual Japan, right? If I remember right the movie is kinda only loosely based on the comics too. So using that in the Japan pavilion is kinda insulting to how much culture and history Japan actually has, IMO.


----------



## Brocktoon

a4matte said:


> I believe the comics are based in actual Japan, right? If I remember right the movie is kinda only loosely based on the comics too.



Yep, if I recall, Big Hero 6 was Japan's superteam in the Marvel universe.  Sort of like how Alpha Flight was Canada's team.  The movie (which I liked) was a very loose adaptation


----------



## rteetz

We have ongoing discussions about the WDWNT rumors in two other threads. Let's keep it there please. My rumor round up article also covers some of these rumors as well as others regarding Epcot that I have heard.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Villain stamps to be released during D23.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-disney-villain-stamps-to-be-released-during-d23-expo/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Tanabata Days at Tokyo Disney Resort

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-tanabata-days-at-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel Super Hero Summer arrives at Hong Kong

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-hero-summer-arrives-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Celebrate Tanabata Days at Tokyo Disney Resort
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-tanabata-days-at-tokyo-disney-resort/



Someday


----------



## MissGina5

a4matte said:


> Big Hero 6 is *NOT JAPAN*. Sure, the town "San Fransokyo" (which, by the way, has always felt like an incredibly lazy name and concept coming from Disney) had some Asian influence, it is NOT A JAPAN-BASED FILM. I believe the comics are based in actual Japan, right? If I remember right the movie is kinda only loosely based on the comics too. So using that in the Japan pavilion is kinda insulting to how much culture and history Japan actually has, IMO.


I think Big Hero 6 is better for Future World and would probably end up there based on rumors I have heard.


----------



## linzbear

Capang said:


> I know Disney likes to include as many kids as possible in their new rides but I would love a ride that has some kind of thrill. A solid drop would be a good start.


Make sure you temper your expectations.  Slinky coaster is meant for kids, with Toy Story Land a cousin to Fantasyland - meant for young children for a park that currently has very little for that crowd.  Expect Barnstormer/SDMT level thrills.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

linzbear said:


> Make sure you temper your expectations.  Slinky coaster is meant for kids, with Toy Story Land a cousin to Fantasyland - meant for young children for a park that currently has very little for that crowd.  Expect Barnstormer/SDMT level thrills.



it certainly looks bigger than Barnstormer and with the launch I think it will be a bit "more" than Barnstormer.  I think 7DMT is probably good comparison


----------



## Capang

linzbear said:


> Make sure you temper your expectations.  Slinky coaster is meant for kids, with Toy Story Land a cousin to Fantasyland - meant for young children for a park that currently has very little for that crowd.  Expect Barnstormer/SDMT level thrills.


I have very low expectations for thrills at WDW. I live near Cedar Point. That's where I get my real thrills.


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> I have very low expectations for thrills at WDW. I live near Cedar Point. That's where I get my real thrills.


I will say Everest is a pretty intense roller coaster though. Not cedar point level but you hit some decent g's in those helixes


----------



## linzbear

TheMaxRebo said:


> it certainly looks bigger than Barnstormer and with the launch I think it will be a bit "more" than Barnstormer.  I think 7DMT is probably good comparison


I think you're probably right, I just know as soon as the comparison to SDMT is drawn, the expectation is that it's at least as good, and if it's not (I don't think the theming will be on par at all), then you get massive "so disappointed" threads.


----------



## Capang

umichigan10 said:


> I will say Everest is a pretty intense roller coaster though. Not cedar point level but you hit some decent g's in those helixes


I love EE. And RnR is not too shabby, either. Rode it recently for the first time and wasn't expecting the intensity I got


----------



## TheMaxRebo

linzbear said:


> I think you're probably right, I just know as soon as the comparison to SDMT is drawn, the expectation is that it's at least as good, and if it's not (I don't think the theming will be on par at all), then you get massive "so disappointed" threads.



well, you already have tons of people disappointed with 7DMT because they were expecting Big Thunder Mountain - but yeah, I agree - the themeing won't be there.  Guess I just meant as far as trill level and scale it will be more than Barnstormer


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> I will say Everest is a pretty intense roller coaster though. Not cedar point level but you hit some decent g's in those helixes


I rode that once and then said "nope honey you can go on that alone"


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, you already have tons of people disappointed with 7DMT because they were expecting Big Thunder Mountain - but yeah, I agree - the themeing won't be there.  Guess I just meant as far as trill level and scale it will be more than Barnstormer


I just wish 7DMT was longer because I love it. I love Snow White and the AAs in there for the Dwarves? amazing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I just wish 7DMT was longer because I love it. I love Snow White and the AAs in there for the Dwarves? amazing.



I love that the Cottage scene reused the AAs from the old Snow White attraction

I agree it could be longer - but I just like zipping around Fantasyland and seeing the Castle coming in and out of view.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love that the Cottage scene reused the AAs from the old Snow White attraction
> 
> I agree it could be longer - but I just like zipping around Fantasyland and seeing the Castle coming in and out of view.



It is amazing. It's kinda symbolic too going through Snow White and seeing all that has developed since the first princess movie


----------



## skier_pete

Brocktoon said:


> Think it was already posted on the other Star Wars thread, but news just hit this morning that Ron Howard is confirmed as the new SOLO director ...
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...an-solo-movie-ron-howard-steps-direct-1015674
> 
> Great choice! ... but I just sort of figured Howard wasn't interested in directing a Star Wars film
> 
> EDIT: Got beat to the punch while I was typing



Not happy with this. He's been good in the past, but hasn't made a decent movie since Cinderella Man. (I haven't seen Frost/Nixon though, but even that was 9 years ago.)  Doesn't help that I was really looking forward to Lord/Miller's take, though can admit much of what they've done is very tongue in cheek and there's a good probably that Lucasfilm doesn't want a Star Wars film to make fun of itself.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Not happy with this. He's been good in the past, but hasn't made a decent movie since Cinderella Man. (I haven't seen Frost/Nixon though, but even that was 9 years ago.)  Doesn't help that I was really looking forward to Lord/Miller's take, though can admit much of what they've done is very tongue in cheek and there's a good probably that Lucasfilm doesn't want a Star Wars film to make fun of itself.


Wasn't In the Heart of the Sea supposed to be really good?


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

A number of Disney/Star Wars/Marvel/ABC stars will be receiving stars on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in 2018.

The list includes Mark Hamill (Star Wars), Lin-Manuel Miranda (Moana, Mary Poppins Returns), Zoe Saldana (Guardians of the Galaxy), Jeff Goldblum (Thor: Ragnarok), Shonda Rhimes (ABC Producer), Anthony Anderson (Black-ish) and Minnie Mouse.

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...-receive-stars-on-the-hollywood-walk-of-fame/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In extremely loosely rated news,  the Detroit Pistons just selected Luke Kennard at pick 12 of the NBA draft ..... one of his "facts" is that he knows every word from the movie Frozen


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> Not happy with this. He's been good in the past, but hasn't made a decent movie since Cinderella Man. (I haven't seen Frost/Nixon though, but even that was 9 years ago.)  Doesn't help that I was really looking forward to Lord/Miller's take, though can admit much of what they've done is very tongue in cheek and there's a good probably that Lucasfilm doesn't want a Star Wars film to make fun of itself.



Rush was a very good movie, and I say that as someone who is well aware how much the story bent the truth.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> In extremely loosely rated news,  the Detroit Pistons just selected Luke Kennard at pick 12 of the NBA draft ..... one of his "facts" is that he knows every word from the movie Frozen
> View attachment 246562


Well if that whole basketball thing doesn't work out I'd hire him as a babysitter.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> In extremely loosely rated news,  the Detroit Pistons just selected Luke Kennard at pick 12 of the NBA draft ..... one of his "facts" is that he knows every word from the movie Frozen
> View attachment 246562


that dude's not special EVERYONE knows the words to Frozen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> that dude's not special EVERYONE knows the words to Frozen.



I wish they quizzes him during his interviews after getting picked.  Just start out with "We finish each other's" and see if he automatically says "sandwiches!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> In extremely loosely rated news,  the Detroit Pistons just selected Luke Kennard at pick 12 of the NBA draft ..... one of his "facts" is that he knows every word from the movie Frozen
> View attachment 246562


I could see every song but wow every word is something. I also despise Duke so there's that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*


Surrey Bike and Beach Cruiser Rentals Now Available at Art of Animation and Pop Century


----------



## rteetz

*News

ABC is Bringing its Stars to the D23 Expo*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort Construction Update - Photos*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disneyland Fan Reaches Milestone by Visiting the Parks 2,000 Days in a Row*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I could see every song but wow every word is something. I also despise Duke so there's that.



Yeah, I wasn't going to mention the two 2 players got picked before anyone from North Carolina (though I am sure your national championship will console you)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to mention the two 2 players got picked before anyone from North Carolina (though I am sure your national championship will console you)


While I do like UNC, I am a die hard Wisconsin fan and Duke and maybe some questionable officiating took our national championship from us in 2015. 

Anyways back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
In positive monorail news, Monorail Orange got a brand new full body paint job and looks lovely.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scrims/fences have appeared in France...


----------



## Fantasia79

Ok, Day 1 (well, first few hours) in the books.  Wife rode River Journey today, said cool.  I did FoP, all the rumors are true!  It's crazy cool.  

Got back to my room.  Private dining guide is the most entertaining read.  I can see 90% of it, but....You can get your own bar set up, drinks, and rent a bartender at Disney prices!!!!  Wow!  Now that's throwing money around.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In positive monorail news, Monorail Orange got a brand new full body paint job and looks lovely.



Pics or it didn't happen! 

Hope they are not just varnishing all the "wood parts"  (podcast joke)


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Hope they are not just varnishing all the "wood parts"  (podcast joke)


I don't have any personally but there are pictures out there...


----------



## FoxC63

MissGina5 said:


> that dude's not special EVERYONE knows the words to Frozen.



Umm, not me!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disneyland Fan Reaches Milestone by Visiting the Parks 2,000 Days in a Row*



How nice for him.  If I didn't have to work I'd totally go to Disney parks all the time, too.


----------



## jeanylaser

What about the Guardians of the Galaxy attraction will be in Epcot's Universe of energy? And what year will close the Universe of energy for Guardians of the Galaxy update.


----------



## rteetz

jeanylaser said:


> What about the Guardians of the Galaxy attraction will be in Epcot's Universe of energy? And what year will close the Universe of energy for Guardians of the Galaxy update.


It will either close by the end of this year or early next. Permits have been filed for the area.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Yacht & Beach Club Update: Grab & Go Location Opens (PART 1)*


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> Surrey Bike and Beach Cruiser Rentals Now Available at Art of Animation and Pop Century


Did this go away and come back? We rented a surrey bike there last October.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims/fences have appeared in France...


----------



## rteetz

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> Did this go away and come back? We rented a surrey bike there last October.


Not sure. It might have.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> It will either close by the end of this year or early next. Permits have been filed for the area.


Per Martin at WDWMagic.com - I believe he stated UoE may close this year, looking potentially by Oct.  Then again I may be mixing it up with GMR


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims/fences have appeared in France...



I heard they had to close those areas due to a rat infestation.


----------



## Irish_Mike

pepperandchips said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Hope they are not just varnishing all the "wood parts"  (podcast joke)



Couple of photos from WDWMagic


----------



## DISnewjersey

Irish_Mike said:


> I heard they had to close those areas due to a rat infestation.



After reading your response, my initial reaction was "What do you mean a rat infestation?! I was hoping they'd be beginning construction on Ratatouille." 

.... it's been a long week. I'm counting down the hours to the weekend.


----------



## Irish_Mike

DISnewjersey said:


> After reading your response, my initial reaction was "What do you mean a rat infestation?! I was hoping they'd be beginning construction on Ratatouille."
> 
> .... it's been a long week. I'm counting down the hours to the weekend.





For what it's worth, the fencing that's been put up in France is actually past the pavilion, along a little walkway between France and Morocco. The images below highlights the location, so a number of people are speculating that the work could be prep for F&W, not Ratatouille.


----------



## rungoofy

Irish_Mike said:


> For what it's worth, the fencing that's been put up in France is actually past the pavilion, along a little walkway between France and Morocco. The images below highlights the location, so a number of people are speculating that the work could be prep for F&W, not Ratatouille.




There were a ton of permits/notices of commencement filed on 6/19 all around Epcot property.  All of them were to "Provide labor, material and/or electrical."  I would associate them to F&W and not a new attraction build.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Phicinfan said:


> Per Martin at WDWMagic.com - I believe he stated UoE may close this year, looking potentially by Oct.  Then again I may be mixing it up with GMR


Yep, October (after Epcot's 35th anniversary) is what Martin said for UoE closure. Not sure where I heard it (may have been Martin) but GMR may close as soon as August.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I'll rename my 2018 Disney trip to "Project S"


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
Pixar’s Experimental Short Division Reveals First Images For ‘Smash and Grab’


----------



## DanBoris

rungoofy said:


> There were a ton of permits/notices of commencement filed on 6/19 all around Epcot property.  All of them were to "Provide labor, material and/or electrical."  I would associate them to F&W and not a new attraction build.



This was my feeling also, but a permit that is clearly for Rat just surfaced which has it right behind that area. This may be to build up the landscaping in that area to hide the area where Rat will be.


----------



## rungoofy

DanBoris said:


> This was my feeling also, but a permit that is clearly for Rat just surfaced which has it right behind that area. This may be to build up the landscaping in that area to hide the area where Rat will be.



Yep, I just saw that and created a new thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon annual refurb dates

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...agoon-annual-refurbishment-dates-for-2018.htm


----------



## rungoofy

Note the shaded area that labeled "FUTURE WORK UNDER SEPARATE PACKAGE."  This appears to be extension/connection to the existing building.


----------



## rteetz

rungoofy said:


> Note the shaded area that labeled "FUTURE WORK UNDER SEPARATE PACKAGE."  This appears to be extension/connection to the existing building.
> 
> View attachment 246698


That's expected to be the queue.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar releases images of experimental short Smash and Grab 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rst-experimental-short-releases-first-images/


----------



## FoxC63

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Yep, October (after Epcot's 35th anniversary) is what Martin said for UoE closure. Not sure where I heard it (may have been Martin) but GMR may close as soon as August.


 August?!  I was hoping in late October to see it one last time


----------



## rteetz

Finally saw Cars 3. Lightyears better than Cars 2. I didn't think Cars 2 was terrible but it wasn't the sequel this was. I loved how they incorporated Doc Hudson into this and the mix of old and new racing. As a race fan this was a great family movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw a story that indicated touringplans is showing the Slinky Dog Coaster opening July 1, 2018.  I assume this is a placeholder - but also first time I saw it referred to as the Slinky Dog Dash (but I might just have missed that)


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a story that indicated touringplans is showing the Slinky Dog Coaster opening July 1, 2018.  I assume this is a placeholder - but also first time I saw it referred to as the Slinky Dog Dash (but I might just have missed that)
> View attachment 246768


If you look on the Touring Plans site, it says July 1st is just a predicted opening date. We'll hear official opening date announced at D23.


----------



## lentesta

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> If you look on the Touring Plans site, it says July 1st is just a predicted opening date. We'll hear official opening date announced at D23.



My money's on Memorial Day 2018. Seems to be a trend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lentesta said:


> My money's on Memorial Day 2018. Seems to be a trend.



I too was thinking something like how they opened Pandora - some preview times and then fully open before summer officially starts


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a story that indicated touringplans is showing the Slinky Dog Coaster opening July 1, 2018.  I assume this is a placeholder - but also first time I saw it referred to as the Slinky Dog Dash (but I might just have missed that)
> View attachment 246768


Yes Slinky Dog Dash is the official name. Touring Plans had a similar placeholder for Avatar before that opening date was announced.


----------



## rteetz

lentesta said:


> My money's on Memorial Day 2018. Seems to be a trend.


Yep should be ready by then.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

rteetz said:


> Yep should be ready by then.


Personally hoping for an early-2018 opening (during my trip in March would be ideal!), but i'm doubtful. Memorial Day Weekend seems most likely.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Personalized Coca-Cola Cans Available at Epcot June 24-25*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Walt Disney World Resort Uses Food Waste to Create Electricity*


----------



## luisov

*News*

Disney files patent for potential Captain America ride that would allow guests to hurl a shield against physical or virtual targets.
http://www.cbr.com/disney-park-captain-america-attraction/


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News

Hall of Presidents opening postponed until after July 4th, now "Summer 2017"*


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Irish_Mike said:


> *News
> 
> Hall of Presidents opening postponed until after July 4th, now "Summer 2017"*


I've been told by a CM friend "middle to end of September" for HoP re-opening.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> I've been told by a CM friend "middle to end of September" for HoP re-opening.


That would be sad since our last WDW park day is the 15th of September


----------



## Irish_Mike

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> I've been told by a CM friend "middle to end of September" for HoP re-opening.



I've heard a similar timeframe, though even they didn't sound too confident. 

Curious if the longer timeframe equates to a change to the show's structure.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That would be sad since our last WDW park day is the 15th of September


An earlier opening is certainly possible, so I wouldn't rule it out. There have been no official re-opening announcements yet.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Irish_Mike said:


> I've heard a similar timeframe, though even they didn't sound too confident.
> 
> Curious if the longer timeframe equates to a change to the show's structure.


Yeah, my CM friend isn't too confident they'll open in September either. It'll be interesting to see what they've done to the show - will it be the same structure? Back to its original structure with just the 'founding fathers' speaking? Or maybe something else (imagine if the Muppets took over Hall of Presidents...)?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Yeah, my CM friend isn't too confident they'll open in September either


A bit disappointed with Disney. HoP is one of our highlights of our visit to MK. We'll be there the second week of July and we're looking forward to it. Sniveling politics gets in the way of our fun!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Irish_Mike said:


> *News
> 
> Hall of Presidents opening postponed until after July 4th, now "Summer 2017"*


An minor update on Hall of Presidents from News 13:

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2017/6/25/trump_to_have_speaki.html

The attraction will likely re-open in "late 2017" and Trump will have a speaking part.


----------



## Capang

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> An minor update on Hall of Presidents from News 13:
> 
> http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2017/6/25/trump_to_have_speaki.html
> 
> The attraction will likely re-open in "late 2017" and Trump will have a speaking part.


Hmmm, wonder how late into 2017. I'm toying with the idea of heading back in October for a very quick visit. HoP is one of my faves.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Capang said:


> Hmmm, wonder how late into 2017. I'm toying with the idea of heading back in October for a very quick visit. HoP is one of my faves.


Honestly, who knows! Original date set was next week, i've heard "mid to late September" from a CM friend, and now News 13 are reporting "late 2017". And there is no guarantee Disney will make that, next it'll be "memorial day 2018"!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> An minor update on Hall of Presidents from News 13:
> 
> http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2017/6/25/trump_to_have_speaki.html
> 
> The attraction will likely re-open in "late 2017" and Trump will have a speaking part.


Thanks for the info.

I feel like "late" means 9th-15th of September (WDW park days for me) is out but mid-to late September info was already shaky for me to see it. I'll have hope for sure. I really enjoy the attraction, who the president is doesn't matter to me.

I feel like I'm bad luck lol: HoP delayed-may not be open for my trip, GMR-rumored to close who knows and no actual date as of yet but may not be open for my trip, and Splash-under refurb, not to mention last year found out Fast and Furious ride at USO was delayed til 2018...


----------



## Capang

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Honestly, who knows! Original date set was next week, i've heard "mid to late September" from a CM friend, and now News 13 are reporting "late 2017". And there is no guarantee Disney will make that, next it'll be "memorial day 2018"!!


Heck, maybe when they elect the next guy they can open it again. Maybe that October trip will become a January/February trip...


----------



## Irish_Mike

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> An minor update on Hall of Presidents from News 13:
> 
> http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2017/6/25/trump_to_have_speaki.html
> 
> The attraction will likely re-open in "late 2017" and Trump will have a speaking part.



Yeah, I saw that. As a journalism student, I'm not sure I agree with their writing/reporting. It's sounding like Disney is still planning on Trump speaking, but they still haven't been able to get a recording for whatever reason. So I wouldn't say a speaking part is "confirmed" like the article implies.

Good to have a statement, but I'm not entirely sure that this clears the air entirely. Disney was likely forced to put this out after word came over the past couple days that HoP wouldn't be opening on time.


----------



## iamfathom

If anyone is interested the Disneyland auction is currently live, it's over half way through but there are still a lot of items left. It's a bit too rich for me but it's interesting to see how much items are going for.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Irish_Mike said:


> Yeah, I saw that. As a journalism student, I'm not sure I agree with their writing/reporting. It's sounding like Disney is still planning on Trump speaking, but they still haven't been able to get a recording for whatever reason. So I wouldn't say a speaking part is "confirmed" like the article implies.
> 
> Good to have a statement, but I'm not entirely sure that this clears the air entirely. Disney was likely forced to put this out after word came over the past couple days that HoP wouldn't be opening on time.


I agree, it isn't very well written. Although I did see that WDWNT on Twitter reached out to the author of the article re. the speaking part and her response was;

"After the Disney spokeswoman made the statement, I asked if Trump would have a speaking role and she said yes. Should have made that clear (in the article)."

Although the last I heard was that Trump had refused to record the dialogue for the show, so not sure how they are going to do it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> I agree, it isn't very well written. Although I did see that WDWNT on Twitter reached out to the author of the article re. the speaking part and her response was;
> 
> "After the Disney spokeswoman made the statement, I asked if Trump would have a speaking role and she said yes. Should have made that clear (in the article)."
> 
> Although the last I heard was that Trump had refused to record the dialogue for the show, so not sure how they are going to do it.


I'm totally not sure now that some time has passed but I don't remember that Trump specifically refused to record it but that he wasn't working with Disney to make the recording happen at that time in a reasonable time according to the refurb schedule. Now we could infer that he's reluctant to record or that he doesn't really want to but I don't remember him outright actually refusing to do it. I honestly could be remembering it incorrectly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

iamfathom said:


> If anyone is interested the Disneyland auction is currently live, it's over half way through but there are still a lot of items left. It's a bit too rich for me but it's interesting to see how much items are going for.



I bid a bit on the last one but everything I was interested in went for quite a bit more than the projected range so I am not getting invested in this one.  Lots of cool stuff just to go their go and check out though


----------



## totebagg

Just catching up on the boards and seeing this...


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke bags.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-bourke-handbags-and-more-at-disney-parks/





Madteaparty001 said:


> My poor wallet.



My husband asked if I was going to get a bag this year and I said that I really wanted another haunted mansion one but I already had the one style so I guess not. Then I read this and I'm so excited! Love being able to keep up with everything in one place!  Thanks to everyone for all your hard work!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Passholder rates are up for September 1 through October 7, 2017. I wasn't impressed. I got a better standard rate for my dates a few weeks ago by over $100/night. Hope somebody at least finds what they're looking for...The Cabins had some really good mid-week prices.


----------



## Q-man

Madonna3 said:


> Im just back from Vegas. Someone give me a summary of what I've missed.



There may or may not have been a video of Lockedoutlogic dressed as Don Quixote and riding a little donkey named Iger.


----------



## Madonna3

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Passholder rates are up for September 1 through October 7, 2017. I wasn't impressed. I got a better standard rate for my dates a few weeks ago by over $100/night. Hope somebody at least finds what they're looking for...The Cabins had some really good mid-week prices.



This. I was SHOCKED at the "passholder" rates. I hope it was a boo-boo and maybe it will be adjusted. I even emailed guest services to be sure it was correct.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> This. I was SHOCKED at the "passholder" rates. I hope it was a boo-boo and maybe it will be adjusted. I even emailed guest services to be sure it was correct.



Almost seems like early fall and regular fall are going to be more popular and expensive than summer.


----------



## Capang

dlavender said:


> Almost seems like early fall and regular fall are going to be more popular and expensive than summer.


I can tell you from my own experience as a teacher that the last two years I have had more kids out for WDW trips in the fall than ever. Parents tell me "there are less crowds." I no longer have kids taking off in the spring with the higher than ever high stakes tests and I haven't seen a Christmas trip in several years. But the last couple years of falls I've had several kids out for a week or two for Disney. Teaching. My unofficial Disney attendance monitor.


----------



## dlavender

Capang said:


> I can tell you from my own experience as a teacher that the last two years I have had more kids out for WDW trips in the fall than ever. Parents tell me "there are less crowds." I no longer have kids taking off in the spring with the higher than ever high stakes tests and I haven't seen a Christmas trip in several years. But the last couple years of falls I've had several kids out for a week or two for Disney. Teaching. My unofficial Disney attendance monitor.



Last comment on Disney seasons from me in this thread as I know it is OT.

TN has a fall break, which we had no idea was a thing since we are from FL, where there is no fall 

It seems that everyone goes to Disney that week.  We even thought, wow, what an advantage, getting to go during Fall and not summer, meaning less crowds.  Wrong!

Seems like half the country does this.  Given some recent reports of this June vs the last few years, summer is losing its place as the busiest time (putting aside Christmas week).  

I think operating hours of MK definitely tell a story.  I believe I saw that the MK was open 75 hours *fewer *this June compared with June 2014.  Since they try to place hours in line with attendance, there can be a conclusion drawn there.


----------



## mikeamizzle

FWIW I'm going to be down next week for a very last minute three night trip and even today I could get two of those nights at either BWI for 337.00 per night or Yacht Club for $343.00 per night, both of which will stack with another 15% off of that price via an Orbitz code. Or 3 nights in a row contemporary garden view for $390.00 per night prior to the 15% discount. This weekend I was seeing rates for all three nights in a row at Wilderness Lodge for $311.00 per night pre discount as well as AKL at $277.00 per night pre discount. 

Maybe I'm just getting conditioned to the price increases but I have been fairly pleasantly surprised with price/availability on site last minute for the weekend before July 4th.


----------



## jade1

dlavender said:


> I think operating hours of MK definitely tell a story.  I believe I saw that the MK was open 75 hours *fewer *this June compared with June 2014.  Since they try to place hours in line with attendance, there can be a conclusion drawn there.



Agreed. Although AK added well over 200 hours.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> Agreed. Although AK added well over 200 hours.



I don't know if I'd base any conclusions on the hours of a park that is dead last in attendance, or the one that was closed at 5PM everyday......

I'd look at the leader, which it is by about double, I believe, attendance wise.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

jade1 said:


> Agreed. Although AK added well over 200 hours.


Good point, I wonder if we will see the increased number of hours continued at Animal Kingdom because of the rumors that Pandora is not drawing the crowds that they were hoping... yesterday afternoon I saw that Flight of Passage only had a 75 minute wait.


----------



## dlavender

mikeamizzle said:


> FWIW I'm going to be down next week for a very last minute three night trip and even today I could get two of those nights at either BWI for 337.00 per night or Yacht Club for $343.00 per night, both of which will stack with another 15% off of that price via an Orbitz code. Or 3 nights in a row contemporary garden view for $390.00 per night prior to the 15% discount. This weekend I was seeing rates for all three nights in a row at Wilderness Lodge for $311.00 per night pre discount as well as AKL at $277.00 per night pre discount.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting conditioned to the price increases but I have been fairly pleasantly surprised with price/availability on site last minute for the weekend before July 4th.



For calibration purposes, you place a night at YC at $343/night and WL at $311 as good?


----------



## dlavender

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Good point, I wonder if we will see the increased number of hours continued at Animal Kingdom because of the rumors that Pandora is not drawing the crowds that they were hoping... yesterday afternoon I saw that Flight of Passage only had a 75 minute wait.



That's surprising.  I didn't think we'd see an afternoon with a wait time below 100 until next year, frankly.  

Has there been any discussion or chatter about the performance of Pandora, attendance wise?


----------



## mikeamizzle

dlavender said:


> For calibration purposes, you place a night at YC at $343/night and WL at $311 as good?



$311.00 which is 303.00 all in after tax with orbitz 15% off discount a week before leaving for the Wilderness Lodge at the end of June is "good" for on site given how prices have been on property..

$330.00 for the Yacht Club as well with the discount.

Do you disagree that these are good rates for on site deluxe hotels? They don't seem too bad to me compared to last year. If you've found much better rates other than through a certain travel agency then please let me know because I haven't and I check regularly.

EDIT : I still think they are quite expensive, was just trying to compare to other recent summer seasons.


----------



## Roxyfire

mikeamizzle said:


> $311.00 which is 303.00 all in after tax with orbitz 15% off discount a week before leaving for the Wilderness Lodge at the end of June is good for on site given how prices have been on property..
> 
> $330.00 for the Yacht Club as well with the discount.
> 
> Do you disagree that these are good rates for on site deluxe hotels? They don't seem too bad to me compared to last year. If you've found much better rates other than through a certain travel agency then please let me know because I haven't and I check regularly.



Not the other person, but I'll agree. The way they've been priced lately, around 300 is nice for the lodge during peak/summer season. I think now that construction there is coming to an end, so is the 25% general and 30-35% pin and AP discounts as well. Fewer rooms and new/fully open amenities makes it easier to book up. Now, the room alone isn't worth that, they could use an update, but just about anyone can appreciate the value there for the Lodge as a whole. Just my 2c.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Demolition had begun on Typhoon Lagoon's former Shark Reef attraction. Maybe we'll see another new addition to TL in the near future!


----------



## dlavender

mikeamizzle said:


> $311.00 which is 303.00 all in after tax with orbitz 15% off discount a week before leaving for the Wilderness Lodge at the end of June is "good" for on site given how prices have been on property..
> 
> $330.00 for the Yacht Club as well with the discount.
> 
> Do you disagree that these are good rates for on site deluxe hotels? They don't seem too bad to me compared to last year. If you've found much better rates other than through a certain travel agency then please let me know because I haven't and I check regularly.
> 
> EDIT : I still think they are quite expensive, was just trying to compare to other recent summer seasons.



I think anything out of the 200's for those resorts is not a good deal.  

Perhaps if the current June crowd reports are true, next year should see better rates?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dockside Margaritas to feature Pleasure Island drinks

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/dock...asure-island-drinks-throughout-the-summer.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Road impacts on July 3rd and 4th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/road-adjustments-to-impact-select.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update, DL Railroad testing and more

http://micechat.com/164801-disneyland-photo-update-railroad-fastpass-testing/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Land clearing at CBR

http://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photo...-system-underway-near-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dockside Margaritas to feature Pleasure Island drinks
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/dock...asure-island-drinks-throughout-the-summer.htm



Hopefully they continue these past summer. Would love to try some in October


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> That's surprising.  I didn't think we'd see an afternoon with a wait time below 100 until next year, frankly.
> 
> Has there been any discussion or chatter about the performance of Pandora, attendance wise?



I'm telling ya, it's boring. Once you've done the 2 rides, there is absolutely no reason to stay on that side of the park


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> I think anything out of the 200's for those resorts is not a good deal.
> 
> Perhaps if the current June crowd reports are true, next year should see better rates?



I agree. I just checked Orbit and it was $278/night for SSR for July 1.


----------



## Fantasia79

Agreed, from what I can tell, June crowds certainly lower in general.  Today really picked up quite a bit for some reason.  

Would suspect it will change.


----------



## jpeterson

Fantasia79 said:


> Agreed, from what I can tell, June crowds certainly lower in general.  Today really picked up quite a bit for some reason.
> 
> Would suspect it will change.


I was looking at wait times and was surprised to see Space Mountain at over 150 minutes!  That's crazy


----------



## jade1

dlavender said:


> I don't know if I'd base any conclusions on the hours of a park that is dead last in attendance, or the one that was closed at 5PM everyday......
> 
> I'd look at the leader, which it is by about double, I believe, attendance wise.



Yep, kinda why I put "agreed" in general. I think it gave mgmt some wiggle room though.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

New Happily Ever After merchandise is now on sale - including the show poster that's displayed as you enter the park


----------



## afan

Fantasia79 said:


> Agreed, from what I can tell, June crowds certainly lower in general.  Today really picked up quite a bit for some reason.
> 
> Would suspect it will change.



Some schools out west finally finished last week or early this week.  I'm sure thats not all but not all schools got out in May.


----------



## umichigan10

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> New Happily Ever After merchandise is now on sale - including the show poster that's displayed as you enter the park


Love me some attraction posters


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> New Happily Ever After merchandise is now on sale - including the show poster that's displayed as you enter the park


Love that poster! Hope its a permanent merch line and will still be available on my next trip!!


----------



## FoxC63

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Trump will have a speaking part.



I guess this will have to do... 

I think I like the Muppet idea more!


----------



## FoxC63

totebagg said:


> Just catching up on the boards and seeing this...



I really like the design on these bags, just wish the crossbody was a little larger.  Can't wait to see it in the parks to make my final decision!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
One hour AK TV special coming to Animal Planet

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ases-disneys-animal-kingdom-alive-with-magic/


----------



## SaharanTea

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Good point, I wonder if we will see the increased number of hours continued at Animal Kingdom because of the rumors that Pandora is not drawing the crowds that they were hoping... yesterday afternoon I saw that Flight of Passage only had a 75 minute wait.





dlavender said:


> That's surprising.  I didn't think we'd see an afternoon with a wait time below 100 until next year, frankly.
> 
> Has there been any discussion or chatter about the performance of Pandora, attendance wise?



FOP has gotten into a habit of having a mid-afternoon slump in wait times.  It picks back up every day in the late afternoon.  Overall, the average wait times are dropping, but they are still well north of 100 minutes for the day.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One hour AK TV special coming to Animal Planet
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ases-disneys-animal-kingdom-alive-with-magic/


Sounds neat. Thanks for letting us know I went ahead and DVR'd it


----------



## Moliphino

afan said:


> Some schools out west finally finished last week or early this week.  I'm sure thats not all but not all schools got out in May.



Tomorrow is the last day of school for my town (in MA). There were a few snow days, or it would've been a little earlier.


----------



## crazy4wdw

A one-of-kind map of Disneyland, hand-drawn by Walt Disney himself, sold at auction for a record amount.  The final price was $708,000.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/hand-drawn-disney-map-sets-auction-record-1016600


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Tomorrow is the last day of school for my town (in MA). There were a few snow days, or it would've been a little earlier.


Wow that's late.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A breakdown of how much ESPN pays for sports rights. 

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/20...m&utm_medium=social&xid=socialflow_twitter_si


----------



## luisov

crazy4wdw said:


> A one-of-kind map of Disneyland, hand-drawn by Walt Disney himself, sold at auction for a record amount.  The final price was $708,000.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/hand-drawn-disney-map-sets-auction-record-1016600



No surprise there. That's pretty much the first glimpse at what Disneyland would become. It's a real piece of history... Right by someone's expensive coffee table.


----------



## danikoski

Madonna3 said:


> I agree. I just checked Orbit and it was $278/night for SSR for July 1.



SSR and OKW usually run cheaper than any other deluxe, except std rooms at WL and occasionally AK. It is rare anymore to see non std rooms at WL be below $300, even with like 30% discounts, especially in the summer, especially around the fourth. However, when Moderates are running at $250 plus too, it can make $300 a night look okay for a deluxe.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A breakdown of how much ESPN pays for sports rights.
> 
> https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/20...m&utm_medium=social&xid=socialflow_twitter_si


Forgive me, I'm not well versed in ESPN or how cable tv channels operate in general. That being said looking at those numbers does not seem to indicate that ESPN will be around for much longer. $25 mil per year for the WNBA? Do a lot of people even know WNBA is still around? $100 mil for big ten per year? How many subscribers does espn have? I think the writing is on the wall here.


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> Forgive me, I'm not well versed in ESPN or how cable tv channels operate in general. That being said looking at those numbers does not seem to indicate that ESPN will be around for much longer. $25 mil per year for the WNBA? Do a lot of people even know WNBA is still around? $100 mil for big ten per year? How many subscribers does espn have? I think the writing is on the wall here.


I just quickly crunched all of those numbers. ESPN needs 65.6 million subscribers just to pay for all those contractually obligated rights fees.

Those rights fees are one expense. There are many others.

Some revenue is also collected from selling advertising. But it seems they will have to develop other revenue streams besides the cable/satellite subscribers (that are dwindling) to survive. 

Selling ESPN directly to cord-cutters could work, but it's likely that's prohibited by their contracts with cable and satellite providers under a lot of circumstances.


----------



## dlavender

Capang said:


> Forgive me, I'm not well versed in ESPN or how cable tv channels operate in general. That being said looking at those numbers does not seem to indicate that ESPN will be around for much longer. $25 mil per year for the WNBA? Do a lot of people even know WNBA is still around? $100 mil for big ten per year? How many subscribers does espn have? I think the writing is on the wall here.



The NBA deal is interesting.  Over a billion per year for those rights.  And it could be that large contract that ends up killing the sports popularity, while also killing ESPN's bottom line (hyperbole).

I'll quickly throw in my thoughts as I know we can't stay OT.  ESPN gives the NBA all this money.  The NBA player's union sees all this money, and wants a bigger piece.  They get a bigger piece by increasing the cap space.  The large cap space allows the rise of 2-4 "super" teams.  The super teams dominate the league, making the regular season unwatchable by many.  Viewership goes down, sponsors follow.  ESPN hurts, as not only are they paying out over a billion a year, but now less people are watching their billion dollar investment, so it has to renegotiate the deal or lose it.  Who knows where this leaves the league.  It's a very interesting situation.  Or maybe I'm wrong and the viewership goes up with the rise of a 2-4 team league.....

I think there's a quote out there about money being to root of problems or something like that


----------



## jknezek

I do think a lot of this is overblown. Yes, ESPN dramatically overpaid. And yes, they are losing subscribers. However, I just cut the cord myself. I went from my hated Uverse, which AT&T orphaned after buying DirectTV, to Playstation Vue's product. You know what is included? ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, and probably the rerun network known as the SEC Network. ESPN in some form is included in all 3 tiers of Vue's service, as it is included in most tiers of cord cutting services like Hulu and DirectTV and even some of Sling's tiers. There are, no doubt, people who don't want to pay for ESPN and I do think their subscriber base drops by another 10-20MM, putting them around 75MM to 85MM subscribers or so. At that level they aren't the cash cow they have been for years, but they are absolutely a going concern, even with their current stupid contracts. Though I do expect to see continued belt tightening and a flattening, if not dropping, of rights fees going forward. I also see ESPN going back to its roots eventually. They won't be able to overpay for MNF, so I expect they will pay for cheaper sports like soccer, lacrosse, and maybe even the endless hours of bowling that used to dominate their off hours.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> A one-of-kind map of Disneyland, hand-drawn by Walt Disney himself, sold at auction for a record amount.  The final price was $708,000.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/hand-drawn-disney-map-sets-auction-record-1016600


The headline is incorrect. Walt did not draw that, Herb Ryman did.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I know Im just a single customer but last time I actually watched ESPN was about a year ago. Times change and ESPN is stuck in time


----------



## rteetz

Big time Micechat rumor update! 

Disney wants to shift focus of Halloween to DCA in 2018. Carsland will have a big Halloween overlay, Guardians will have a lights out segment and the Halloween parties moving back to DCA. This will be for anticipation of SWL.

Chapek and co. are looking to upcharge early entry and such to Star Wars land.

http://micechat.com/165197-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-max-pass/


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> I know Im just a single customer but last time I actually watched ESPN was about a year ago. Times change and ESPN is stuck in time


I would rather ESPN go back to the old times. I don't think they are stuck in time but rather adapting to the times in the wrong way. I don't go to ESPN to hear about Rihanna complaining about the Cavs and how she doesn't like them, I simply don't care. I want highlights and sports. This talk show type crap they have is terrible.


----------



## MommaBerd

dlavender said:


> I think there's a quote out there about money being to root of problems or something like that



I know you were making a point with the above quote...and this takes us even further OT. But practically speaking, this is one of the most misquoted sayings (from The Bible)...it is actually the LOVE of money is the root of all problems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I would rather ESPN go back to the old times. I don't think they are stuck in time but rather adapting to the times in the wrong way. I don't go to ESPN to hear about Rihanna complaining about the Cavs and how she doesn't like them, I simply don't care. I want highlights and sports. This talk show type crap they have is terrible.



They seem very focused/stuck on this idea of Athletes as celebrities and mixing with celebrities and then their personalities being (or wanting to be - looking at you Stephen A) celebrities by association.  

I think the real challenge is ESPN became big because of Sport Center as people would go there for sports news and score updates, etc. - but now with twitter there is no need for a sportscenter ... so why would I go to ESPN?  Or what could make me want to go there vs twitter?  Talking heads?  Live games?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> They seem very focused/stuck on this idea of Athletes as celebrities and mixing with celebrities and then their personalities being (or wanting to be - looking at you Stephen A) celebrities by association.
> 
> I think the real challenge is ESPN became big because of Sport Center as people would go there for sports news and score updates, etc. - but now with twitter there is no need for a sportscenter ... so why would I go to ESPN?  Or what could make me want to go there vs twitter?  Talking heads?  Live games?


Yep. I only watch ESPN now when there is a sporting event on that I like (college World Series right now) or Scott Van Pelts sportscenter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep. I only watch ESPN now when there is a sporting event on that I like (college World Series right now) or Scott Van Pelts sportscenter.



I do like the idea of what they did with the 6pm sports center and turning it over to Michael and Jemele, and letting them be creative with it


----------



## DisMommyTX

According to wdwnt, at the very bottom of today's blog post (which I cannot figure out how to link):

Disney movie Magic

Very quietly, Disney debuted a new nighttime projection show at Hollywood Studios, taking place at 9pm nightly, 30 minutes before Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## rteetz

DisMommyTX said:


> According to wdwnt, at the very bottom of today's blog post (which I cannot figure out how to link):
> 
> Disney movie Magic
> 
> Very quietly, Disney debuted a new nighttime projection show at Hollywood Studios, taking place at 9pm nightly, 30 minutes before Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.


This debuted a couple weeks ago


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Limited Edition DisneyQuest shirt on sale through July 4th to commemorate it's closure


----------



## sachilles

Some times it is hard to keep up, so forgive me if I've missed the posting somewhere.

As of today, there is obvious demo at CBR. We have a lot of permitting info to deduce what is going on. Has any official Disney source released any info regarding the project at CBR or the Gondolas, or even hinted when that info would be public.

Trust the shovels indicates that something is happening at CBR, so it's not in question. Just curious if there has been an official comment on it yet.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Demolition had begun on Typhoon Lagoon's former Shark Reef attraction


I, personally, miss that feature. I was looking forward to taking my kids to do it this year now that they're old enough. DW and I had a blast at the Rainbow Reef at Aulani last year. 

This was one attraction that made Typhoon Lagoon a seriously unique park.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Tiki Birdland said:


> I, personally, miss that feature. I was looking forward to taking my kids to do it this year now that they're old enough. DW and I had a blast at the Rainbow Reef at Aulani last year.
> 
> This was one attraction that made Typhoon Lagoon a seriously unique park.


I agree, Shark Reef was something no other water park had, which made TL very unique. I loved it, but understand why they've closed it though. Hopefully something bigger and better will replace it sooner rather than later.

If you haven't been already, i'd recommend visiting Discovery Cove if you can. It's expensive, but totally worth it IMO.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> 'd recommend visiting Discovery Cove


on my bucket list... With the five of us, it IS expensive!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Tiki Birdland said:


> on my bucket list... With the five of us, it IS expensive!


Definitely worth saving for! Hope you get to go one day


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Yep. I only watch ESPN now when there is a sporting event on that I like (college World Series right now) or Scott Van Pelts sportscenter.



C'mon kid.  The 30 for 30's are actually usually done very well.  Actually wish there more of them.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited Edition DisneyQuest shirt on sale through July 4th to commemorate it's closure



Is Disney Quest still being replaced by the NBA experience?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> C'mon kid.  The 30 for 30's are actually usually done very well.  Actually wish there more of them.


Yes of course 30 for 30s are some of the best things they do.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Is Disney Quest still being replaced by the NBA experience?


Yes.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News*

Disney makes formal statement about Hall of Presidents to clear up incorrect reporting by Vice.

https://twitter.com/DisneyParks/status/879803848617058304


----------



## umichigan10

Tigger's ally said:


> C'mon kid.  The 30 for 30's are actually usually done very well.  Actually wish there more of them.


As documentaries they're really really good. I liked it better when it was a bill Simmons side project, but it still does well on its own


----------



## Roxyfire

I originally saw this posted on the WDW Subreddit, a rumor from Chip and CO that states disney is offering gift cards to some staying at value resorts who agree to forego Mousekeeping.

I'm not sure I actually believe it, but it would be an interesting discussion. No notes as to whether that would be length of stay or per day. My gut is length of stay as DVC housekeeping is $30/per day right? I'd imagine the workload for a value room is a lot lower.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney makes formal statement about Hall of Presidents to clear up incorrect reporting by Vice.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DisneyParks/status/879803848617058304



it reads a bit snippy like they are tired of having to deal with this


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> it reads a bit snippy like they are tired of having to deal with this


Yeah, it definitely sounds like they are getting a bit annoyed with it all now. Understandably.


----------



## MissGina5

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Yeah, it definitely sounds like they are getting a bit annoyed with it all now. Understandably.


Im not convinced itll happen any faster now that Iger left his board. I would think Trump would have done it by now just to have his voiced immortalized


----------



## SaharanTea

Anybody heard any news about Animal Kingdom today?  Lines app is showing six attractions closed, including Everest, Kali, safaris, both Dinoland rides, and Gorilla Falls trail.  Dinosaur was closed but is showing open now.

This coupled with reports of huge lines in Pandora makes me wonder.


----------



## umichigan10

SaharanTea said:


> Anybody heard any news about Animal Kingdom today?  Lines app is showing six attractions closed, including Everest, Kali, safaris, both Dinoland rides, and Gorilla Falls trail.  Dinosaur was closed but is showing open now.
> 
> This coupled with reports of huge lines in Pandora makes me wonder.


I would say weather related and a dinosaur breakdown. That's my insight


----------



## SaharanTea

umichigan10 said:


> I would say weather related and a dinosaur breakdown. That's my insight



Yeah, it's almost certainly this.  Dinosaur down and one trail but not the other had me confused. 

Sorry, shoulda guessed that from the start.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Roxyfire said:


> I originally saw this posted on the WDW Subreddit, a rumor from Chip and CO that states disney is offering gift cards to some staying at value resorts who agree to forego Mousekeeping.
> 
> I'm not sure I actually believe it, but it would be an interesting discussion. No notes as to whether that would be length of stay or per day. My gut is length of stay as DVC housekeeping is $30/per day right? I'd imagine the workload for a value room is a lot lower.



I would be all for that. I don't really care if my bed gets made and I don't like to leave my room a mess anyway. Only thing I might miss is getting the trash emptied.


----------



## umichigan10

SaharanTea said:


> Yeah, it's almost certainly this.  Dinosaur down and one trail but not the other had me confused.
> 
> Sorry, shoulda guessed that from the start.


No worries, it is strange the jungle trek in Asia didn't close though


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I originally saw this posted on the WDW Subreddit, a rumor from Chip and CO that states disney is offering gift cards to some staying at value resorts who agree to forego Mousekeeping.
> 
> I'm not sure I actually believe it, but it would be an interesting discussion. No notes as to whether that would be length of stay or per day. My gut is length of stay as DVC housekeeping is $30/per day right? I'd imagine the workload for a value room is a lot lower.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would be all for that. I don't really care if my bed gets made and I don't like to leave my room a mess anyway. Only thing I might miss is getting the trash emptied.


_____________________________
My only wonder really was towels and how many you would get to begin with. Would you be able to stop off at the front desk and request any more or not and not have that go against you as far as declining mousekeeping? We reuse towels so that's not a problem but with 9 nights two people that may be stretching it especially depending on what they start with (which I don't actually know the answer to that). That component could be even harder the more people staying inside the room.

Aso it's a good point to even bring up length of stay part..the article mentions $40 gift card but how many days was that supposed stay? 

*Totally get that right now it's a rumor without much more information on it though*


----------



## SaharanTea

umichigan10 said:


> No worries, it is strange the jungle trek in Asia didn't close though



It threw me a bit, but it could have just been that no one reported it to the app or something.  It was the lines app, not Disney.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> _____________________________
> My only wonder really was towels and how many you would get to begin with. Would you be able to stop off at the front desk and request any more or not and not have that go against you as far as declining mousekeeping? We reuse towels so that's not a problem but with 9 nights two people that may be stretching it especially depending on what they start with (which I don't actually know the answer to that). That component could be even harder the more people staying inside the room.
> 
> Aso it's a good point to even bring up length of stay part..the article mentions $40 gift card but how many days was that supposed stay?
> 
> *Totally get that right now it's a rumor without much more information on it though*



For a few nights, it would probably be an ok trade off. But with a family and/or a long stay I don't think it would be worth it. I'm curious to find out more about this. Not like it would impact me anymore but I think it could represent a huge shift in the perceived level of service.


----------



## RhodyOrange

Tigger's ally said:


> C'mon kid.  The 30 for 30's are actually usually done very well.  Actually wish there more of them.


I re-watch Four Days in October, and Requiem for the Big East like twice a year.


----------



## merry_nbright

Tigger's ally said:


> C'mon kid.  The 30 for 30's are actually usually done very well.  Actually wish there more of them.



Agreed! As someone from Cleveland, "Believeland" was both painful and hopeful, but very well done!


----------



## umichigan10

RhodyOrange said:


> I re-watch Four Days in October, and Requiem for the Big East like twice a year.


I'm not a Sox fan at all but I love 4 days in October. It's just an incredible story


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger has been spotted at Disney Springs


----------



## PolyRob

Looks like the Disney World homepage has been completely redesigned and the Shop Parks merchandise is now integrated with the website.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Looks like the Disney World homepage has been completely redesigned and the Shop Parks merchandise is now integrated with the website.


What was this on? I don't see anything new.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> What was this on? I don't see anything new.


I just noticed it browsing the site. I used to see about four images that cycled through, now its a video with a more interactive calendar for resorts and has a link to the parks merch online:


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> What was this on? I don't see anything new.



I don't know that the site has been redesigned, but here's the link to the integrated parks merchandise page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shop-parks/resort-add-ons/

It's not that new though, I noticed it about a month and a half ago. I think they've been working on it for a while.


----------



## PolyRob

Roxyfire said:


> I don't know that the site has been redesigned, but here's the link to the integrated parks merchandise page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shop-parks/resort-add-ons/
> 
> It's not that new though, I noticed it about a month and a half ago. I think they've been working on it for a while.


Maybe my cache was never cleared? Mine looked like this a few hours ago:


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> Maybe my cache was never cleared? Mine looked like this a few hours ago:
> View attachment 247432



I'm not seeing the new design in your other post, but I was able to grab it (being the shop parks link) from the lower navigation links. I went to clear history and don't see it. Maybe they're doing a bit of a/b testing with certain browsers/configurations.


----------



## PolyRob

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not seeing the new design in your other post, but I was able to grab it (being the shop parks link) from the lower navigation links. I went to clear history and don't see it. Maybe they're doing a bit of a/b testing with certain browsers/configurations.


Maybe? It caught me by surprise. A dark blue screen appears before it loads and you can go through the entire calendar with one click rather than clicking check-in and check-out. A little more user friendly 

ETA: My mobile browser, Safari, is still the old version.

 

I used Chrome on my MacBook for the "new" screen grabs.


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> I used Chrome on my MacBook for the "new" screen grabs.



Hmm no idea, I use the same thing, also macbook, blows up that theory. Well it could use some better UX for sure. That'll be a nice change when its all said and done!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Maybe my cache was never cleared? Mine looked like this a few hours ago:
> View attachment 247432


Mine still looks like this but I'm using Safari.


----------



## PolyRob

Roxyfire said:


> Hmm no idea, I use the same thing, also macbook, blows up that theory. Well it could use some better UX for sure. That'll be a nice change when its all said and done!





rteetz said:


> Mine still looks like this but I'm using Safari.



Interesting... maybe tomorrow will be different?


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News
*
Disney releases yet another statement regarding Hall of Presidents to correct false reporting by media outlets:
_
"Since the Magic Kingdom Park opened in 1971, The Hall of Presidents has brought together a one-of-a-kind look at the office of the President of the United States through film and the magic of Disney’s Audio-Animatronics technology. Despite some media reports to the contrary, President Trump will have a speaking role in The Hall of Presidents, like every president since 1993. We have been working closely with the current White House — just as we have with previous administrations — and the president’s recording session has been scheduled. The attraction will re-open in late 2017.

Whenever we refurbish one of our attractions, we take the opportunity to consider a broad range of enhancements. In this case, The Hall of Presidents is getting a new show, and a complete theater upgrade including a new sound system, lighting and high-definition projection system. The multi-screen viewing experience you may have seen in prior versions of the attraction is returning with an even wider vantage point of our country’s history."_


----------



## SJMajor67

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News
> *
> Disney releases yet another statement regarding Hall of Presidents to correct false reporting by media outlets:
> _
> "Since the Magic Kingdom Park opened in 1971, The Hall of Presidents has brought together a one-of-a-kind look at the office of the President of the United States through film and the magic of Disney’s Audio-Animatronics technology. Despite some media reports to the contrary, President Trump will have a speaking role in The Hall of Presidents, like every president since 1993. We have been working closely with the current White House — just as we have with previous administrations — and the president’s recording session has been scheduled. The attraction will re-open in late 2017.
> 
> Whenever we refurbish one of our attractions, we take the opportunity to consider a broad range of enhancements. In this case, The Hall of Presidents is getting a new show, and a complete theater upgrade including a new sound system, lighting and high-definition projection system. The multi-screen viewing experience you may have seen in prior versions of the attraction is returning with an even wider vantage point of our country’s history."_



I hope they keep Morgan Freeman as the narrator.


----------



## Madonna3

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited Edition DisneyQuest shirt on sale through July 4th to commemorate it's closure



This is ugly


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> I originally saw this posted on the WDW Subreddit, a rumor from Chip and CO that states disney is offering gift cards to some staying at value resorts who agree to forego Mousekeeping.
> 
> I'm not sure I actually believe it, but it would be an interesting discussion. No notes as to whether that would be length of stay or per day. My gut is length of stay as DVC housekeeping is $30/per day right? I'd imagine the workload for a value room is a lot lower.



I would totally do this.


----------



## rteetz

*News

#DisneyParksLIVE Will Live Stream ‘The Music of Pixar Live!’ on June 29*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Latest on Enhancements to The Hall of Presidents at Magic Kingdom Park*


----------



## umichigan10

Madonna3 said:


> This is ugly


Wow yeah that's terrible


----------



## Roxyfire

Madonna3 said:


> I would totally do this.



As it stands, I leave the DND out on the door most days. But if I see housekeepers in the hallway they usually seem very helpful and want to be sure we have enough towels and toiletries anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News

The Spirit of Aloha Lives at the Disneyland Resort Through Sept. 4 with Downtown Disney Summer Celebration 2017, Sponsored by Dole*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So I watched the Animal Kingdom-Alive with Magic on Animal Planet last night. It was formatted basically like a vacation planning video would be. I did really enjoy getting tidbits about the animals going into detail on food, behavior, and other things even though they did focus on stuff you would see in vacation planning videos for some of it. All in all cute special


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE Will Live Stream ‘The Music of Pixar Live!’ on June 29*


Any word on the 4th of July firework stream?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Any word on the 4th of July firework stream?


Not yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> I would totally do this.



I like the idea but would almost rather have it be that they just lower the price and then you can request mousekeeping and pay a fee for that (and maybe have different levels, between a light freshening up and a deeper clean) rather than having to request to not have mousekeeping


----------



## momof2halls

Roxyfire said:


> I originally saw this posted on the WDW Subreddit, a rumor from Chip and CO that states disney is offering gift cards to some staying at value resorts who agree to forego Mousekeeping.
> 
> I'm not sure I actually believe it, but it would be an interesting discussion. No notes as to whether that would be length of stay or per day. My gut is length of stay as DVC housekeeping is $30/per day right? I'd imagine the workload for a value room is a lot lower.


We are at AKL (have been for a week) and when we checked in last week there seemed to be some confusion from the mousekeeping staff. One vacationer in from of us asked mousekeeping where the quick service restaurant was and her response was im sorry we are not from here, we clean other resorts and when we reported to work this morning we were told to come and clean here. That alone leads me to believe Disney is having difficulty staffing the hotels with mousekeeping staff.


----------



## Roxyfire

momof2halls said:


> We are at AKL (have been for a week) and when we checked in last week there seemed to be some confusion from the mousekeeping staff. One vacationer in from of us asked mousekeeping where the quick service restaurant was and her response was im sorry we are not from here, we clean other resorts and when we reported to work this morning we were told to come and clean here. That alone leads me to believe Disney is having difficulty staffing the hotels with mousekeeping staff.



I saw a comment to that effect in another post. Basically a person didn't have their room cleaned until late. The housekeeper said she started at All Stars that morning and picked up another shift at either GF or Polynesian (can't remember which) that evening. I would say if people are having a negative experience with housekeeping it's likely due to either turnover or short-staffed groups. Could be something worthwhile to keep watching.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> I would totally do this.



Seems like DVC people (which I believe you are) already do this.

I am totally happy foregoing Mousekeeping for my $80 a night DVC room  at AKV in November.

And yes - adding on housekeeping to a DVC studio is $30, trash and towel only is $15. In theory - DVC SHOULD be charging you Disney's costs, but I somehow doubt that they are paying housekeepers $30 an hour (the most they might spend in a room) I guess for me to choose this I would want a $10-15 credit PER NIGHT, not $40 for a week-long stay.


----------



## Killer Fish

The amount that a housekeeper is paid per hour is not close to the cost for the room. There are many other things that goes into the cost. It is not as simple as the above scenario.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the idea but would almost rather have it be that they just lower the price and then you can request mousekeeping and pay a fee for that (and maybe have different levels, between a light freshening up and a deeper clean) rather than having to request to not have mousekeeping


I'm not saying those aren't good options as well, but as it's rumored, I would do this.

My reasons are:

I hardly stay in values. So for the short time I would stay in one, this would be worth it to me
I'm a pretty neat camper. Out of the 8 days we were at CBR, I didn't have mousekeeping 3 of the days.
As long as I have access to trash and towels, I can forgo anything else.

I wonder if the demand for mousekeeping is low at values, but higher at other resorts.


----------



## Madonna3

********** said:


> Seems like DVC people (which I believe you are) already do this.
> 
> I am totally happy foregoing Mousekeeping for my $80 a night room at AKV in November.
> 
> And yes - adding on housekeeping to a DVC studio is $30, trash and towel only is $15. In theory - DVC SHOULD be charging you Disney's costs, but I somehow doubt that they are paying housekeepers $30 an hour (the most they might spend in a room) I guess for me to choose this I would want a $10-15 credit PER NIGHT, not $40 for a week-long stay.



Correct. Perhaps that's why I am ok with this option.


----------



## closetmickey

Roxyfire said:


> For a few nights, it would probably be an ok trade off. But with a family and/or a long stay I don't think it would be worth it. I'm curious to find out more about this. Not like it would impact me anymore but I think it could represent a huge shift in the perceived level of service.


Yes- even though it is an optional reduction in service, it really cheapens the perception of the Disney experience.


----------



## PxyShan

Since we travel with our little kids, I would love some sort of on-demand type thing to request Mousekeeping service. Or a credit and a way to get bigger trash cans or empty them somewhere ourselves. We really just need the trash taken out daily (diapers... so many diapers), but we always run into problems with when they're able to clean/tidy the rooms - it's usually when we're heading back for nap time. Then 7 times out of 10 they don't or can't come back later when we'll be gone again. I wish we could request in advance a time window. I know that's not at ALL efficient, but it can't be efficient to have to come back to our room later in the day anyway.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

closetmickey said:


> Yes- even though it is an optional reduction in service, it really cheapens the perception of the Disney experience.


I can totally see that viewpoint even though that's not how I view it. I think at least in part it depends on what people value and what people do as a norm anyways. 

For those that appreciate the aspect of clean room every day and new sheets (depending on length of stay) , trash being taken out everyday, possibility of pixie dust (like the unique things mousekeeping on occasion have done in rooms), etc trading that for a gift card may not appeal to them.

But for those that don't value those as much a gift card could be worth it to them. I would say that those that tend to decline housekeeping in other places might be more likely to do it especially if the incentive appeals to them.

It's hard to form a complete opinion on it without knowing if it is a true 'test' thing and what the rules are regarding it (like getting towels for instance).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Marquee coming to MuppetVision 3D

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ry-marquee-sign-coming-to-muppetvision-3d.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PxyShan said:


> Since we travel with our little kids, I would love some sort of on-demand type thing to request Mousekeeping service. Or a credit and a way to get bigger trash cans or empty them somewhere ourselves. We really just need the trash taken out daily (diapers... so many diapers), but we always run into problems with when they're able to clean/tidy the rooms - it's usually when we're heading back for nap time. Then 7 times out of 10 they don't or can't come back later when we'll be gone again. I wish we could request in advance a time window. I know that's not at ALL efficient, but it can't be efficient to have to come back to our room later in the day anyway.



I do like the idea of something on-demand.  Like maybe have 1 cleaning for stays up to 5 days or something and you schedule when it happens.  As long as there was something to do with full garbage outside of that time and a way to get fresh/additional towels, I think that would be good


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Marquee coming to MuppetVision 3D
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ry-marquee-sign-coming-to-muppetvision-3d.htm



Small thing, but nice if that gets a bit "beefed up" given the loss of the balloon


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Small thing, but nice if that gets a bit "beefed up" given the loss of the balloon


Would be nice if they updated the film though


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Small thing, but nice if that gets a bit "beefed up" given the loss of the balloon


 I can't remember, but are they also changing the show? It seems to be long overdue. Would be a shame to open up this whole new area with the same old tired show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Would be nice if they updated the film though





jlundeen said:


> I can't remember, but are they also changing the show? It seems to be long overdue. Would be a shame to open up this whole new area with the same old tired show.



I am sure @rteetz would know better than me but I haven't heard anything about them updating the show.  I enjoy it but obviously something technologically improved would be nice


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure @rteetz would know better than me but I haven't heard anything about them updating the show.  I enjoy it but obviously something technologically improved would be nice


The show isn't changing as far as I'm aware. The exterior is what is seeing work at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Would be nice if they updated the film though


That's such a sore subject for Disney fans as that's the last thing Jim Henson worked on.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> That's such a sore subject for Disney fans as that's the last thing Jim Henson worked on.


Sure but would Jim Henson really want this around given how outdated it is?


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> That's such a sore subject for Disney fans as that's the last thing Jim Henson worked on.


Agreed. I would be very torn if they redid it. If they made the film available to purchase, it might be ok.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Epcot photo update

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/epcot-update-gondola-markers-appear.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Epcot photo update
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/epcot-update-gondola-markers-appear.html



I'm pretty sure these were there back in May when I was there.   There were a bunch of the hedges blocking the view and I remember looking behind to see if they had started and there were a bunch of flags there.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm



At least you can still shop til 7.  I was worried about that......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm



Interesting - definitely should be better for Party guests, but further reduces the benefit to non-party people that got o MK that day


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Ok so I know I am just terribly late on watching this but I forgot to mention my husband and I watched Moana for the first time on Netflix over the weekend.

So ever since then my husband randomly starts singing/saying "you're welcome" (well actually he's saying "what can I say, except (or sometimes he leaves except out) you're welcome" while I've got that and "how far I'll go" stuck in my head. It probably doesn't help that a day or two before we watched it Ashton Kutcher was on Jimmy Fallon talking about how he can't stop singing "what can I say, you're welcome". Who knows how long it'll be stuck in our minds .

And as an FYI we both really liked the movie


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok so I know I am just terribly late on watching this but I forgot to mention my husband and I watched Moana for the first time on Netflix over the weekend.
> 
> So ever since then my husband randomly starts singing/saying "you're welcome" (well actually he's saying "what can I say, except (or sometimes he leaves except out) you're welcome" while I've got that and "how far I'll go" stuck in my head. It probably doesn't help that a day or two before we watched it Ashton Kutcher was on Jimmy Fallon talking about how he can't stop singing "what can I say, you're welcome". Who knows how long it'll be stuck in our minds .
> 
> And as an FYI we both really liked the movie




I have the same problem. That song has some incredible versus. My kids like to watch the song and video from the song at bedtime, so I probably hear it once a day and it always get stuck in my head. Moana to me was incredibly well done. It doesn't seem to have the staying power of the true classics, but it's a good story, well told, with good characters and good music. It's one of my favorite recent Disney animations. Definitely going against the flow, but my family of 5 prefers Moana over Frozen and it's not even close.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I have the same problem. That song has some incredible versus. My kids like to watch the song and video from the song at bedtime, so I probably hear it once a day and it always get stuck in my head. Moana to me was incredibly well done. It doesn't seem to have the staying power of the true classics, but it's a good story, well told, with good characters and good music. It's one of my favorite recent Disney animations. Definitely going against the flow, but my family of 5 prefers Moana over Frozen and it's not even close.


I'll always prefer the golden era of Disney animation it's what I grew up with. That being said there are recent ones I like (Inside Out, Zootopia are some). I saw Frozen like 2 years after it came out (yeah you can tell the trend here lol). 

I have to say I prefer Frozen slightly more than Moana while my husband says hands down Moana is better than Frozen lol. I like the music much more in Moana vs Frozen and oh my goodness how well they did the water in Moana just breathtaking how realistic it is but I like the story a bit better in Frozen. While I enjoy Frozen I don't much like the Frozen everywhere overload thing. Who knows maybe as time passes I'll prefer Moana over Frozen


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
The Grand Floridian is 29 years old today. It opened on this date in 1988.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article on Disneyland security 

http://www.businessinsider.com/form...-employee-reveals-what-its-really-like-2017-6


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog will live stream "The music of Pixar Live" on June 29!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tream-the-music-of-pixar-live-on-june-29/?dpb


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm



So I wonder if this also means Party guests won't get in at 4:00 as in previous years.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm



Sorry - this blows...now if I pay for a ticket for the day, I only get 9 to 6 PM? Glad to know the regular patrons matter so little to Disney. 

On the other hand, we frequently go on party nights to take advantage of the lower crowds during the day - guess being an AP holder we will just have to go in the AM and elsewhere in the evening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are up at Epcot for gondolas 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photos-construction-walls-epcot-gondola-station/


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are up at Epcot for gondolas
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photos-construction-walls-epcot-gondola-station/


I will miss that old tram loading area.  Now when those were operating they were efficient and fast service from Epcot to Disney-MGM Studios.  The new transportation won't be quite so quick.


----------



## Loopster

MommaBerd said:


> So I wonder if this also means Party guests won't get in at 4:00 as in previous years.



I wondered the same thing.


----------



## ucfknight

********** said:


> Sorry - this blows...now if I pay for a ticket for the day, I only get 9 to 6 PM? Glad to know the regular patrons matter so little to Disney.


Agree.  They could at least throw day guests a bone with an 8:00 am open.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> That's such a sore subject for Disney fans as that's the last thing Jim Henson worked on.



Which kind of reminds of the whole ''What would Walt think?'' argument. We like to think that Walt would've fought to preserve all our favorite classic attractions at the parks, when in reality he probably would've replaced Carousel of Progress and the Tiki Room twice by now with something far more advanced.

Innovators are always thinking of what's next.


----------



## writerguyfl

closetmickey said:


> Yes- even though it is an optional reduction in service, it really cheapens the perception of the Disney experience.



This isn't anything new in the world of hospitality.  Starwood Hotels (which includes Sheraton, Westin, W Hotels, and others) have been doing this for years.  The program is called "Make a Green Choice" and is marketed as a sustainability project.  Marriott Hotels (Marriott, Renaissance, Courtyard, Residence Inn, Fairfield Inn, and others) have a similar program called "Your Choice."  (Note: Marriott and Starwood are in the process of merging.)

http://starwoodworldwide.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/268/~/make-a-green-choice
http://www.marriott.com/marriott-rewards/earn-marriott-rewards-points.mi

I've worked in and closely followed the hospitality industry for decades.  I don't think the creation of these programs has significantly cheapened the perception of any of these hotels.  The only downside I see is that people (perhaps adequately) see them as ways to improve profitability instead of actually being about sustainability.  In my mind, it can be both.

Lately, Disney has been looking to adopt ideas that mainstream hotels already have.  For example, they recently tested a room service pilot program at the Epcot area resorts that was almost identical to Marriott's Fresh Bites program.

Provided this Housekeeping program is opt-in, I personally see it as a benefit to guests who don't need regular housekeeping.  Everyone else will not see any changes.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

umichigan10 said:


> Any word on the 4th of July firework stream?


Not yet, but they have live streamed it in the past, so it wouldn't surprise me if they do again this year - keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog as that is where they announce it.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are up at Epcot for gondolas
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photos-construction-walls-epcot-gondola-station/


With the influx of guests that will be coming in through International Gateway, I wonder if the current number of check-in lines will have to be increased?


----------



## MommaBerd

ucfknight said:


> Agree.  They could at least throw day guests a bone with an 8:00 am open.



We took a trip last November, and while we were there, MK did open at 8:00 on 2/3 early close days. We were there when they closed at 4:00 for CM celebration, so that was an 8am open. The second 8am open was the Saturday before Thanksgiving. So, maybe opened early because of arriving Thanksgiving crowds? But really my point is that we don't know that they won't open at 8...and given Disney's recent history, probably won't know until about a month ahead of time.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Tiffany_m15 said:


> With the influx of guests that will be coming in through International Gateway, I wonder if the current number of check-in lines will have to be increased?


Yes, I should imagine they will increase the number of touch points and bag checks at International Gateway once the Gondola opens. Wouldn't surprise me if they do bag check before you get on the gondola and you just go straight to the touch points when arriving at the park.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Tiffany_m15 said:


> With the influx of guests that will be coming in through International Gateway, I wonder if the current number of check-in lines will have to be increased?


I hope so. This project makes me so nervous about the future state of the international gateway. We own at BCV and the walk into Epcot is one of the main benefits of the Crescent Lake area. I'm all for improved transportation options, but shudder at the thought of what this area could look like when this is done


----------



## Fantasia79

BuzzyBelle said:


> I hope so. This project makes me so nervous about the future state of the international gateway. We own at BCV and the walk into Epcot is one of the main benefits of the Crescent Lake area. I'm all for improved transportation options, but shudder at the thought of what this area could look like when this is done



Don't own at the gateway, but have rented there and BCV is my top choice for an add on.  Now....I'll have to see what that area is like.  

Pro: could be very convenient to get to other areas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BuzzyBelle said:


> I hope so. This project makes me so nervous about the future state of the international gateway. We own at BCV and the walk into Epcot is one of the main benefits of the Crescent Lake area. I'm all for improved transportation options, but shudder at the thought of what this area could look like when this is done



Obviously it will increase crowds somewhat, but it is still coming from a relatively limited number of resorts and with the gondola system it is more of a continuous load/unload rather than like a tram or boat or monorail pack to the gills with people creating period big influxes of people.  Also, i assume they will then have more bag check people there, etc. .... so at the end of the day it may feel a bit more crowded/active I don't think it will impact getting into the park that much


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The marquee for MuppetVision 3D has been installed. They have also given the theater a new name.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...theatre-gets-a-new-name-and-entry-marquee.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The marquee for MuppetVision 3D has been installed. They have also given the theater a new name.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...theatre-gets-a-new-name-and-entry-marquee.htm



I hope they do something above it - you can still make out the area where the old sign was

Also, I assume "Grand Arts" is a reference to the Ramon C. Cortines School of Visual and Performing Arts on Grand Ave where the Disney Concert Hall is in Los Angeles - or is there another reference it is connected to?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope they do something above it - you can still make out the area where the old sign was
> 
> Also, I assume "Grand Arts" is a reference to the Ramon C. Cortines School of Visual and Performing Arts on Grand Ave where the Disney Concert Hall is in Los Angeles - or is there another reference it is connected to?


They will probably clean that area up in the next few days. 

That's what I would go with don't know what else it could reference.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is going to test revised hours for Christmas party nights
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...s-very-merry-christmas-party-event-nights.htm



Meh. I don't know how this is going to work. First, doesn't the park open to party guests at 4? Second, so the idea is to clear the park out of non party goers sooner, but if they're allowed to stay until 7 shopping and dining then main street will be just as crowded, if not more crowded.

Man, I'd be pissed if I were a day guest, get there at 9 and have to leave at 6.


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> Meh. I don't know how this is going to work. First, doesn't the park open to party guests at 4? Second, so the idea is to clear the park out of non party goers sooner, but if they're allowed to stay until 7 shopping and dining then main street will be just as crowded, if not more crowded.
> 
> Man, I'd be pissed if I were a day guest, get there at 9 and have to leave at 6.



They have to heard the lowly regular park ticket buyers to the front and push them out in favor of the clientele that clearly gets it.

And to be fair, it only occurs 24 nights.  Wait, 24 nights, maybe that's not fair...........


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New turnstile area coming to ESPN WWoS

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/06/new-turnstile-area-coming-to-espn-wide.html


----------



## Madonna3

DID YOU ALL SEE THE NEW MENU AT ELECTRIC UMBRELLA??








I am specifically targeting the top left choice which is new to the Electric Umbrella menu. Here, you get a burger, 2 sides, a drink, and a dessert for $20!


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> DID YOU ALL SEE THE NEW MENU AT ELECTRIC UMBRELLA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am specifically targeting the top left choice which is new to the Electric Umbrella menu. Here, you get a burger, 2 sides, a drink, and a dessert for $20!



Its really not a terrible deal.

But now we know why cupcakes have moved from pretty unique/good to "on sale at Winn Dixie because we messed them up" quality....


----------



## Moliphino

Would you get a second drink with it for a QS credit?


----------



## Madonna3

Moliphino said:


> Would you get a second drink with it for a QS credit?



No, because the quick service is a combo OR entrée with drink. Since the combo includes a drink that's what you'd get.


----------



## Madonna3

dlavender said:


> Its really not a terrible deal.
> 
> But now we know why cupcakes have moved from pretty unique/good to "on sale at Winn Dixie because we messed them up" quality....



I'm not really a cupcake fan, but while the cupcake is pictured, the description reads dessert so I am sure you could choose something else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> DID YOU ALL SEE THE NEW MENU AT ELECTRIC UMBRELLA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am specifically targeting the top left choice which is new to the Electric Umbrella menu. Here, you get a burger, 2 sides, a drink, and a dessert for $20!



I do like how it is a burger, with brisket, crispy onions, and cheese on it, plus french fries, a fountain budget, and a cupcake .... but then we add on some apple slices so it feels like making a healthier choice 

I'll wait to hear on the quality but that place has always been on my "worst" list - just not good food and not a great environment and only amplified by all the much better and unique options in EPCOT

BTW - just checked D-Luxe's menu for price comparison (I know it is not exactly the same to compare in-park to Disney Springs, but still Disney property) and they have a duo deal which is two separate specialty burgers, an order of fries, and two drinks, and it is $29.  If you put together a meal on your own there (one burger, fries, drink) you are close to $20


----------



## Harry Wallace

They were selling Disney Parks branded ponchos and umbrellas at Windtraders yesterday!
Small point but interesting considering the whole no Disney thing on Pandora.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> Meh. I don't know how this is going to work. First, doesn't the park open to party guests at 4? Second, so the idea is to clear the park out of non party goers sooner, but if they're allowed to stay until 7 shopping and dining then main street will be just as crowded, if not more crowded.
> 
> Man, I'd be pissed if I were a day guest, get there at 9 and have to leave at 6.


Well I do know at least on the Boards it's been mentioned for a while that during the Christmas parties MK's official close time was reflecting 6pm on the park hours on their website. Now that doesn't say much for the average guest but we don't really any much idea just how many people stay beyond (or at least much beyond) official park close time. I can imagine a bit of an overlap maybe moreso from 6-6:30 (just guessing). 

Though yeah it bites for the guest to only have 9-6 (at least currently 9am opening). I will say Universal has the same number of hours as MK now as they do for their HHN. One of the days we are going there the Studios closes at 5pm with an 8am opening due to HHN that night. Now we have park-to-park tickets so currently the plan is to hop on over to IOA til their closing time which is 7pm with an opening of 9am.

The bigger difference, and perhaps a better way of doing it in regards to crowd overlap, is with Universal and HHN they ask daytime guests to leave just before closing time (which is 5pm) and they hold back HHN guests from entering the park/milling about the park whereas at Disney there's that overlap of day guests and party guests inside the park free to roam around.


----------



## wnwardii

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The bigger difference, and perhaps a better way of doing it in regards to crowd overlap, is with Universal and HHN they ask daytime guests to leave just before closing time (which is 5pm) and they hold back HHN guests from entering the park/milling about the park whereas at Disney there's that overlap of day guests and party guests inside the park free to roam around.



While this true, one of the main reasons Universal does this is so they can get the various Scare Zones set up for HHN.  The HHN guests that were in the park before the "closure" are held in pre-determined locations like Finnegan's.  With Disney, they don't have much to set up like HHN.  But with all of the HHN props, effects, etc., Universal has to get the park cleared to get things ready.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I do know at least on the Boards it's been mentioned for a while that during the Christmas parties MK's official close time was reflecting 6pm on the park hours on their website. Now that doesn't say much for the average guest but we don't really any much idea just how many people stay beyond (or at least much beyond) official park close time. I can imagine a bit of an overlap maybe moreso from 6-6:30 (just guessing).
> 
> Though yeah it bites for the guest to only have 9-6 (at least currently 9am opening). I will say Universal has the same number of hours as MK now as they do for their HHN. One of the days we are going there the Studios closes at 5pm with an 8am opening due to HHN that night. Now we have park-to-park tickets so currently the plan is to hop on over to IOA til their closing time which is 7pm with an opening of 9am.
> 
> The bigger difference, and perhaps a better way of doing it in regards to crowd overlap, is with Universal and HHN they ask daytime guests to leave just before closing time (which is 5pm) and they hold back HHN guests from entering the park/milling about the park whereas at Disney there's that overlap of day guests and party guests inside the park free to roam around.



Though, I think the feature that for party guests to get in at 4pm is pushed as a value or the party tickets, right?

maybe they could do what they do for HHN with the "holding pens" or whatever they are called where party guests could get into closed off areas within the parks that the day guests cannot so they can start a bit early and maybe have a couple of areas and each of those could be a meeting spot for a rare characters (the dwarfs, Jack Skelington, etc.) so people can line up early or be in an area to get one of those meets done earlish .... could also be "advertising" for non-party guests to see a special thing party guests get


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wnwardii said:


> While this true, one of the main reasons Universal does this is so they can get the various Scare Zones set up for HHN.  The HHN guests that were in the park before the "closure" are held in pre-determined locations like Finnegan's.  With Disney, they don't have much to set up like HHN.  But with all of the HHN props, effects, etc., Universal has to get the park cleared to get things ready.


I know but I did specify that I was talking in regards to crowd overlap...which was what the other poster was talking about.


----------



## mikebb

dlavender said:


> They have to heard the lowly regular park ticket buyers to the front and push them out in favor of the clientele that clearly gets it.
> 
> And to be fair, it only occurs 24 nights.  Wait, 24 nights, maybe that's not fair...........



There will have to be a tipping point. I know if I were a day guest and had the choice to pay ~$100 for 8 hours on a party day or the same price for 12 or more on a non-party day, it's a no-brainer. We are passholders so it doesn't matter to us, but I have to think this will drive some (more) day traffic away from MK on those days.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though, I think the feature that for party guests to get in at 4pm is pushed as a value or the party tickets, right?
> 
> maybe they could do what they do for HHN with the "holding pens" or whatever they are called where party guests could get into closed off areas within the parks that the day guests cannot so they can start a bit early and maybe have a couple of areas and each of those could be a meeting spot for a rare characters (the dwarfs, Jack Skelington, etc.) so people can line up early or be in an area to get one of those meets done earlish .... could also be "advertising" for non-party guests to see a special thing party guests get


Oh I'm sure it is promoted as a value but the truth is the party doesn't start until X time. Disney can always adjust the times of either A) official close time to non-party guests B) entry time for party guests. 

I'm guessing party guests would be in much more of an uproar if they were told "sorry you can't enter until 5 or 6pm or 6:30 pm". With those later entry time for party guests there would however be less time for the crowd overlap. And I'm guessing day guests would be in much more of an uproar if they were told "sorry you need to leave at 3 or 3:30pm or I guess even 4pm (when the current party guest can enter)". 

So I guess what I'm saying is it's sorta a no-win situation as the formula stands: either overlap in day guests and party guests or push for later entry time with party guests so the park has the opportunity to clear out more.

The "holding pen" part is part of why I brought up how HHN handles crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikebb said:


> There will have to be a tipping point. I know if I were a day guest and had the choice to pay ~$100 for 8 hours on a party day or the same price for 12 or more on a non-party day, it's a no-brainer. We are passholders so it doesn't matter to us, but I have to think this will drive some (more) day traffic away from MK on those days.



I would think for a lot of planners they would be checking calendars and would know to plan for a different park that day (or if they have park hoppers - know to "hop" to another park) ... but for the less informed guests I could see being pretty unhappy if you show up and find out the park closes at 6


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think for a lot of planners they would be checking calendars and would know to plan for a different park that day (or if they have park hoppers - know to "hop" to another park) ... but for the less informed guests I could see being pretty unhappy if you show up and find out the park closes at 6



Oh man, I can only imagine those people who show up at 11 am and buy a 1 day ticket to MK on those days. I'm not victim blaming but definitely a situation of buyer beware! That said, I do like to go to MK in the mornings on these party days. I rarely spend one full day in one park as it is anymore. So that's a nice way to have a chill morning, hit the pool in the afternoon, try to grab additional FP in the evening somewhere else. Total downside for folks without hoppers or AP though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if this was posted elsewhere but saw a story the DIS posted about the Universal patent for the augmented/virtual reality glasses
http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universals-newest-patent-is-for-augmentedvirtual-reality-goggles/

Definitely could see this used in Mario Kart (and so if you can see a physical track but then "augments" other characters racing or the weapons used, it could be cool)

Interesting that the patent includes a sketch of the Hulk - obviously if they are planning new things with Marvel character, seems to me Disney isn't close to getting the full control.  Also, could be a cool concept if you ride the Hulk coaster and see mostly the physical world but then some augmented reality characters on/around the track

I definitely like the idea of augment reality more than the full virtual reality glasses on rides


----------



## dlavender

mikebb said:


> There will have to be a tipping point. I know if I were a day guest and had the choice to pay ~$100 for 8 hours on a party day or the same price for 12 or more on a non-party day, it's a no-brainer. We are passholders so it doesn't matter to us, but I have to think this will drive some (more) day traffic away from MK on those days.



Because on those early close dates, you lose night time entertainment, and pay no less for your ticket.  

There's no escaping it, however.  

Unless of course you buy the day twice!


----------



## WhoDat09

mikebb said:


> There will have to be a tipping point. I know if I were a day guest and had the choice to pay ~$100 for 8 hours on a party day or the same price for 12 or more on a non-party day, it's a no-brainer. We are passholders so it doesn't matter to us, but I have to think this will drive some (more) day traffic away from MK on those days.



We find that to be the case already. We feel like we get more done on the party days by 5PM than we would on a non party day staying till midnight because of the crowd levels. We are generally at WDW for a week, so we spend 2 or 3 days at MK, which makes it easier.  But if I only had 1 day to go to MK and that happened to be a party day, I would be upset.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dlavender said:


> Because on those early close dates, you lose night time entertainment, and pay no less for your ticket.
> 
> There's no escaping it, however.
> 
> Unless of course you buy the day twice!


I'm confused by your statement. In order to not lose any nighttime entertainment there would have to be no parties whatsoever. So are you suggesting that Disney eliminate all parties throughout the year?


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News
*
Siemens have chosen not to renew their contract with Disney leaving the future of Spaceship Earth and IllumiNations in potential jeopardy... Spaceship Earth has never been without a sponsor, so with the Epcot overhaul about to begin, what will the future hold?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...s-spaceship-earth-illuminations-future-doubt/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News
> *
> Siemens have chosen not to renew their contract with Disney leaving the future of Spaceship Earth and IllumiNations in potential jeopardy... Spaceship Earth has never been without a sponsor, so with the Epcot overhaul about to begin, what will the future hold?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...s-spaceship-earth-illuminations-future-doubt/



wow, that is a big development ... I had read/heard some things lately that made it seems like people were assuming it WOULD be renewed - so wonder if this changes things


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News
> *
> Siemens have chosen not to renew their contract with Disney leaving the future of Spaceship Earth and IllumiNations in potential jeopardy... Spaceship Earth has never been without a sponsor, so with the Epcot overhaul about to begin, what will the future hold?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/06/break...s-spaceship-earth-illuminations-future-doubt/


Well that's no good.

When does their contract expire with Disney?


----------



## AnnaKat

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are up at Epcot for gondolas
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/06/photos-construction-walls-epcot-gondola-station/



I plead ignorance! I never read the gondola thread because I found the idea unbelievable.

Help!
Please inform me WHY Disney wants to build the gondola system.


The linked article mentioned Pop getting use of the system;

wouldn't Disney have to raise the rates of Pop like $100 per night?!
Because the new DVC @ CBR would be less desirable if a value//Pop//
ALSO had the gondola amenity?!?!


----------



## Roxyfire

AnnaKat said:


> I plead ignorance! I never read the gondola thread because I found the idea unbelievable.
> 
> Help!
> Please inform me WHY Disney wants to build the gondola system.
> 
> 
> The linked article mentioned Pop getting use of the system;
> 
> wouldn't Disney have to raise the rates of Pop like $100 per night?!
> Because the new DVC @ CBR would be less desirable if a value//Pop//
> ALSO had the gondola amenity?!?!



I suggest reading through that thread those questions are answered there, plus witty banter and dvc theories included at no extra charge.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that is a big development ... I had read/heard some things lately that made it seems like people were assuming it WOULD be renewed - so wonder if this changes things


Yes, this is huge news, and not something I was expecting to hear. I have been reading that too, this is bound to change some details - Siemens were sponsors for Spaceship Earth, IllumiNations and also Small World out at Disneyland. They also have a big role in Cars Land at DCA. Definitely need to watch this space for what effect this has on Epcot's changes.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well that's no good.
> 
> When does their contract expire with Disney?


Not sure on an exact date, but in 2005 they signed a 12 year contract, which will mean it ends at some point this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AnnaKat said:


> I plead ignorance! I never read the gondola thread because I found the idea unbelievable.
> 
> Help!
> Please inform me WHY Disney wants to build the gondola system.
> 
> 
> The linked article mentioned Pop getting use of the system;
> 
> wouldn't Disney have to raise the rates of Pop like $100 per night?!
> Because the new DVC @ CBR would be less desirable if a value//Pop//
> ALSO had the gondola amenity?!?!




Obviously multiple reasons but the big things are that it provides another form of transportation - and another link to DHS which they are expecting crowds to increase with Star Wars Land at DHS and they are (likely) going to have DVC at Caribbean Beach.  

And yes, this does make AoA and Pop more valuable and likely to have prices go up - seems to fit with thought that Disney will do away with the strict tiering of resorts ... so Pop won't be a "Value"  it will be a "gondola resort" or whatever


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AnnaKat said:


> I plead ignorance! I never read the gondola thread because I found the idea unbelievable.
> 
> Help!
> Please inform me WHY Disney wants to build the gondola system.
> 
> 
> The linked article mentioned Pop getting use of the system;
> 
> wouldn't Disney have to raise the rates of Pop like $100 per night?!
> Because the new DVC @ CBR would be less desirable if a value//Pop//
> ALSO had the gondola amenity?!?!


On some of your points:

There has been talk that Disney is looking to remove the whole Value, Moderate, Deluxe aspect and instead go to more area-specific categories.

There has been talk of what the gondola and the room refurbs will do to the price of POP. I think most people think something will adjust in the pricing component but at what rate is anyone's guess. It would be especially different if they did get rid of the value, mod, deluxe aspect because that could mean an adjustment of pricing structure to many different resorts as part of a restructuring.

But I do agree with Roxyfire that reading the thread will give you more of a background. I would though suggest reading the POP refurb one as well as there is talk about pricing.

~Gondola thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/skyway-on-steroids-gondolas-confirmed.3578988/  (keep in mind part of this thread did have speculation talk on it since there was conflict with posters on if this would truly happen or not)

~POP refurb thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pop-century-room-renovations.3573071/ (keep in mind this thread has some length to it but does include plenty of pictures and whatnot)


----------



## dlavender

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm confused by your statement. In order to not lose any nighttime entertainment there would have to be no parties whatsoever. So are you suggesting that Disney eliminate all parties throughout the year?



Yes. 

Or at least scale them back.  

But let's be real, they aren't going backwards.  Just getting more expensive and expansive.


----------



## AnnaKat

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think for a lot of planners they would be checking calendars and would know to plan for a different park that day (or if they have park hoppers - know to "hop" to another park) ... but for the less informed guests I could see being pretty unhappy if you show up and find out the park closes at 6



AND the Party guests get 8 hours of park time
(IF they are still allowed to arrive @ 4)
AND the Party is like 25% cheaper than a one day ticket, or even


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Not sure on an exact date, but in 2005 they signed a 12 year contract, which will mean it ends at some point this year.


Ok thanks. I figured it was this year just wondered at the exact date. Also wondering what will occur the day after the contract ends


----------



## rteetz

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Yes, this is huge news, and not something I was expecting to hear. I have been reading that too, this is bound to change some details - Siemens were sponsors for Spaceship Earth, IllumiNations and also Small World out at Disneyland. They also have a big role in Cars Land at DCA. Definitely need to watch this space for what effect this has on Epcot's changes.


Well considering Illuminations is on the table to go that part isn't surprising but wow SSE not having a sponsor is big. That ride most definitely will need a refurb to remove references to Siemens.


----------



## STLstone

Roxyfire said:


> I suggest reading through that thread those questions are answered there, plus witty banter and dvc theories included at no extra charge.


Not to mention the semantics. Tons of semantics!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dlavender said:


> Yes.
> 
> Or at least scale them back.
> 
> But let's be real, they aren't going backwards.  Just getting more expensive and expansive.


Ok that's what I was thinking you were meaning based on your earlier comment on the subject.

Yeah the overall trend is adding more dates to parties or events if you include Flower and Garden and Food and Wine;I believe Universal added days to their HHN.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

rteetz said:


> Well considering Illuminations is on the table to go that part isn't surprising but wow SSE not having a sponsor is big. That ride most definitely will need a refurb to remove references to Siemens.


Yes, IllumiNations is going anyway - I wonder whether the replacement will come sooner now, or whether it will be pushed back as they no longer have sponsor funding to develop it. Yes, SSE will definitely need a refurb before the year is out to remove all those references. I know SSE has been rumored to get some changes, I'd assume they will want to do it all together. SSE has never not had a sponsor as far as i'm aware.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ok that's what I was thinking you were meaning based on your earlier comment on the subject.
> 
> Yeah the overall trend is adding more dates to parties or events if you include Flower and Garden and Food and Wine;I believe Universal added days to their HHN.



Yeah it's really unlikely they'll scale back the party dates unless they're really poorly attended. Extending F&W or F&G? Ok whatever. Festivals 365 for all I care. But Halloween party dates in August? That's a little obnoxious. Sure they're meeting some consumer demand, blah blah, but they also want to boost attendance for those dates too. That's the whole point of these parties. They've done a bang up job of making October a busy time. But you're really hitting the average parkgoer over the head with these. Plenty of people just don't want to attend them and the holiday party creep is too much.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Well considering Illuminations is on the table to go that part isn't surprising but wow SSE not having a sponsor is big. That ride most definitely will need a refurb to remove references to Siemens.



Wow!  This is big news!  Illuminations is now definitely toast unless Disney can find another sponsor.   

There was about a two year gap between when AT&T ended their sponsorship and when Siemens came on board.  AT&T ended their sponsorship in 2003 and  Siemens became the sponsor sometimes in 2005.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah it's really unlikely they'll scale back the party dates unless they're really poorly attended. Extending F&W or F&G? Ok whatever. Festivals 365 for all I care. But Halloween party dates in August? That's a little obnoxious. Sure they're meeting some consumer demand, blah blah, but they also want to boost attendance for those dates too. That's the whole point of these parties. They've done a bang up job of making October a busy time. But you're really hitting the average parkgoer over the head with these. Plenty of people just don't want to attend them and the holiday party creep is too much.


Yeah from what I've been seeing on multiple threads people are honestly wondering if the crowd pendulum is starting to swing towards lower crowds in parts of summer with the shift going towards those crowds going in fall.

Maybe it wouldn't seem so bad if it weren't for the parties being so close together-meaning MNSSHP and MVMCP because it means a quarter of the year basically is taken up by events going on for a guest to worry about in operating hours.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah from what I've been seeing on multiple threads people are honestly wondering if the crowd pendulum is starting to swing towards lower crowds in parts of summer with the shift going towards those crowds going in fall.



Which is great for people want to go in the summer, like myself. But yeah the rock block of parties from August to December is just a bit much, this coming from someone who likes the parties and will attend one just for the different types of entertainment.


----------



## dlavender

Roxyfire said:


> Which is great for people want to go in the summer, like myself. But yeah the rock block of parties from August to December is just a bit much, this coming from someone who likes the parties and will attend one just for the different types of entertainment.



From Sept to December roughly 50% of the days have a party.  

Pretty brutal.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> They will probably clean that area up in the next few days.


speaking of cleaning things up, did they put the fountain out front back together? Does it have water?


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> speaking of cleaning things up, did they put the fountain out front back together? Does it have water?


Not yet.


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah it's really unlikely they'll scale back the party dates unless they're really poorly attended. Extending F&W or F&G? Ok whatever. Festivals 365 for all I care. But Halloween party dates in August? That's a little obnoxious. Sure they're meeting some consumer demand, blah blah, but they also want to boost attendance for those dates too. That's the whole point of these parties. They've done a bang up job of making October a busy time. But you're really hitting the average parkgoer over the head with these. Plenty of people just don't want to attend them and the holiday party creep is too much.



Right?! August!! AUGUST!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News*
Disney to live stream Forth of July Fireworks at Magic Kingdom 8:55 pm ET on 4th July.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Universal's Newest Patent is for Augmented/Virtual Reality Goggles*


----------



## rteetz

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> Disney to live stream Forth of July Fireworks at Magic Kingdom 8:55 pm ET on 4th July.


#DisneyParksLIVE To Live Stream Fourth of July Fireworks July 4 at 8:55 p.m. ET


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Universal's Newest Patent is for Augmented/Virtual Reality Goggles*



I think it got lost in all the seimans backing out talk but I had mentioned about this before - I think it looks pretty neat (definitely like the idea of augment reality vs virtual reality while on rides) and seems like it would be a fit for mario kart.  I thought it was interesting that in one of the sketches it clearly shows something that looks like the incredible hulk


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it got lost in all the seimans backing out talk but I had mentioned about this before - I think it looks pretty neat (definitely like the idea of augment reality vs virtual reality while on rides) and seems like it would be a fit for mario kart.  I thought it was interesting that in one of the sketches it clearly shows something that looks like the incredible hulk


Attraction's Magazine were talking on this week's 'The Show' about AR being used in the Mario Kart attraction.


----------



## rteetz

*News

R2-D2 Unit Sold for Nearly $3 Million at California Auction*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Maui Makes His First Disney Park Appearance in Shanghai Disneyland*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Theatrical Productions Presents 'Stars Set Sail' Live Concert Series on Disney Cruise Line*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Chew will be back at Epcot to tape Food and Wine shows from October 4th through the 6th.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney Theatrical Productions Presents 'Stars Set Sail' Live Concert Series on Disney Cruise Line*


I just saw Alton Fitzgerald White on the cruise I got off yesterday. He was amazing! Yes, I geeked out since he is the longest running actor to play the role of Mufasa in the Lion King (over 4,300 performances). I wish I was on the cruise with Kara Lindsay though!

I find it strange that Disney announced this after this offering had started.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> R2-D2 Unit Sold for Nearly $3 Million at California Auction*


I hate it when I get sniped right at the end like that.


----------



## skier_pete

Madonna3 said:


> Meh. I don't know how this is going to work. First, doesn't the park open to party guests at 4? Second, so the idea is to clear the park out of non party goers sooner, but if they're allowed to stay until 7 shopping and dining then main street will be just as crowded, if not more crowded.
> 
> Man, I'd be pissed if I were a day guest, get there at 9 and have to leave at 6.



I would guess the idea is to give the party guests essentially an extra hour of the party - since prices have reached crazy levels for a 5 hour event, they've essentially extended it to a 6-hour event. Admittedly the party-goers are party nearly $100 for such a short time, and most day guests are paying less, and some much less. (As an AP holder that plans on getting roughly 25 days out my AP, I'm down to about $20 a day.) By doing this, they are trying to get the best of both worlds and keep the park open until 7 for day guests, but giving another hour of exclusivity to party guests. However, in the end it says that party guests take priority over day guests - and there will be a lot of POd day guests. ("No, you can't ride this ride - but you CAN still spend money in this store! Aren't we nice?")

I am very, very happy that I am there for 5 days in November when there are no parties, leaving my options very open for when to visit MK in the evening. In 2018 we will be down again for F&W in October, and will have 2 of our 4 evenings blocked out from MK visits, but again it's all about F&W on these trips. Disney can go hang with these parties.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm confused by your statement. In order to not lose any nighttime entertainment there would have to be no parties whatsoever. So are you suggesting that Disney eliminate all parties throughout the year?



I think it would be less of a problem if the hard ticket events were 1 or 2 nights a week. By having them 4 nights a week, Disney is really (a) cutting the # of nights you can enjoy nighttime in MK by 57% and (b) squeezing all those that WANT MK evening entertainment into those 3 out of 7 nights, making those nights way more crowded. I don't want to use "unfair" but it's not particularly nice.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I think it would be less of a problem if the hard ticket events were 1 or 2 nights a week. By having them 4 nights a week, Disney is really (a) cutting the # of nights you can enjoy nighttime in MK by 57% and (b) squeezing all those that WANT MK evening entertainment into those 3 out of 7 nights, making those nights way more crowded. I don't want to use "unfair" but it's not particularly nice.


Oh I totally get that. I was just confused on if the poster was talking about removing the parties all together or not because removing them all together which would free up all nights for nighttime entertainment.

But I do agree in that a large portion of the growing complaints for the non-party goers is the number of nights that are being impacted by the trend of adding more party nights. Plus it's making it harder to avoid being impacted by them as the length of time the parties go on get extended. 

WDW is an interesting vacation place because of the length of time the average guest stays at least the average domestic guest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SureAsLiz said:


> Honestly, I think that anyone who chooses to wear the shirt either hasn't considered the implications of the line, or has and chooses not to care. You don't have to actively engage in a broken system to support it. Yeah, Disney is all about escapism, but that doesn't mean the rest of the world doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> This is a subject that I am deeply passionate about and have been involved in advocacy and awareness for many years. This scene bothered me when I first went to Disneyland. It has continued to bother me since I've moved permanently to Disney World. I will openly celebrate this change



I guess I never considered it as I can completely separate an attraction with robots from reality - but if there are people out there than cannot and see this as supporting the slave trade, then I agree, it should be changed because this is obviously nothing that should be even tacitly supported 

(and the fact that in the Hall of President's thread I am reading of people booing the Obama animatronic, maybe I should realize that some people can't separate the two)


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I by no means support slavery and stuff like that but we will have to disagree about the attraction. I like Phil don't believe wearing a shirt with attraction quotes means you support such a thing. If I wear a Splash Mountain shirt does that mean I support racism from song of the south?
> 
> Other than song of the south which movies are you referring to about racism? Disney has been doing great in my opinion with making movies like Frozen and Moana where it shows women don't need a prince and stuff like that.



Can we not with the "what-about-ism?" There are pros and cons to this change. Ultimately they will decide what they want to with this attraction.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*REMINDER:*    Disney Parks Blog will live stream ‘The Music of Pixar Live!’ tonight at 7:55 PM EST.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Can we not with the "what-about-ism?" There are pros and cons to this change. Ultimately they will decide what they want to with this attraction.


I agree. I am very interested to see what happens if anything to the following portions of dialogue as everything tells a story and changing one scene means you have to change the following portions for it to flow. Rides like pirates are so immersive and so brilliantly done I hope they consider the overall ride here and not just one scene.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I agree. I am very interested to see what happens if anything to the following portions of dialogue as everything tells a story and changing one scene means you have to change the following portions for it to flow. Rides like pirates are so immersive and so brilliantly done I hope they consider the overall ride here and not just one scene.



I think Pirates is a very dark ride, content wise. But that scene did have a bit of comedy, as awful as the implications are. I do think they'll do it justice. It's all about what's happening in the background so I'm curious what it will end up being like.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> I agree. I am very interested to see what happens if anything to the following portions of dialogue as everything tells a story and changing one scene means you have to change the following portions for it to flow. Rides like pirates are so immersive and so brilliantly done I hope they consider the overall ride here and not just one scene.



What impact does this scene have on the rest of the ride?
Once you pass under the bridge, you are in a while new section of town with a whole new storyline. That's one thing the ride does well - cover multiple mini-stories within the main one.

It's still going to be a market, if some guy wants to try and barter rum instead of gold, that doesn't even need to change.


----------



## merry_nbright

Did anyone else see the article about Disney removing the Wench Auction from Pirates? Don't know if it's legit or not.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> What impact does this scene have on the rest of the ride?
> Once you pass under the bridge, you are in a while new section of town with a whole new storyline. That's one thing the ride does well - cover multiple mini-stories within the main one.
> 
> It's still going to be a market, if some guy wants to try and barter rum instead of gold, that doesn't even need to change.


The story flows. Changing the scene changes the story.


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> Can we not with the "what-about-ism?" There are pros and cons to this change. Ultimately they will decide what they want to with this attraction.


wait whats going on im trying to trace this conversation and really struggling...


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> wait whats going on im trying to trace this conversation and really struggling...



It was mostly moved to the story about the wench scene in Pirates changing. I'm basically saying don't try to deflect by saying "what about this tangentially related thing that also happened or exists." It's a common tactic used by some people in the world today to deflect awful things said and done by people they support. And that's all I can say without getting a demerit!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

merry_nbright said:


> Did anyone else see the article about Disney removing the Wench Auction from Pirates? Don't know if it's legit or not.


Yep, its happening. Mods have moved the conversation over to a separate thread as it has sparked a lot of discussion! Join the conversation over at https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-and-dl-pirates-to-change-redhead-scene.3614912/


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Discussions about the Pirates of the Caribbean changes have been moved over to a separate thread by moderators as it has sparked quite a conversation! Check it out and join the conversation over at https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-and-dl-pirates-to-change-redhead-scene.3614912/!


----------



## rteetz

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Yep, its happening. Mods have moved the conversation over to a separate thread as it has sparked a lot of discussion! Join the conversation over at https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-and-dl-pirates-to-change-redhead-scene.3614912/


Yes because this is big news really and a big discussion it deserved its own thread.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

rteetz said:


> Yes because this is big news really and a big discussion it deserved its own thread.


Most definitely! Thanks for moving it over, can't believe how much discussion its already created - it was getting hard to track over on this thread! Hope you didn't mind me trying to direct conversations about it on this thread over to the new thread?!


----------



## beer dave

Fantasia79 said:


> Don't own at the gateway, but have rented there and BCV is my top choice for an add on.  Now....I'll have to see what that area is like.
> 
> Pro: could be very convenient to get to other areas.


I have a bcv contract to sell you....


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrating Independence Day at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Candlelight processional dates from wdwmagic


TBD – November 24 to 26, 2017
TBD – November 27 to 28, 2017
TBD – November 29 to 30, 2017
TBD – December 1 to 3, 2017
Pat Sajak – December 4 to 5, 2017
TBD – December 6 to 8, 2017
TBD – December 9 to 11, 2017
TBD – December 12 to 14, 2017
Trace Adkins – December 15 to 17, 2017
Neil Patrick Harris – December 18 to 21, 2017
CCH Pounder – December 22 to 24, 2017
Jaci Velasquez – December 25 to 27, 2017
TBD – December 28 to 30, 2017


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*News*

BREAKING: Guests Can Now Book 2017 Candlelight Processional Dining Packages


----------



## bbmassey

*Per WDW Magic, Pirates of the Caribbean iconic auction scene to be updated with new role for the redhead*

Someone please tell me this is a joke.  I'm not saying improvements, alterations, and upgrades are not needed but this goes beyond that.  This changes the fabric of the ride.  What were pirates?  They were violent.  They did bad things.  History is full of bad things and people.  I am not suggesting to embrace those people  or things but you can't ignore them either.  It is not like the ride is extreme but they clearly want to make it extra G rated.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-be-updated-with-new-role-for-the-redhead.htm


----------



## mom2rtk

bbmassey said:


> It is not like the ride is extreme but they clearly want to make it extra G rated.


I'd call it "extra PC" rated.


----------



## SureAsLiz

bbmassey said:


> *Per WDW Magic, Pirates of the Caribbean iconic auction scene to be updated with new role for the redhead*
> 
> Someone please tell me this is a joke.  I'm not saying improvements, alterations, and upgrades are not needed but this goes beyond that.  This changes the fabric of the ride.  What were pirates?  They were violent.  They did bad things.  History is full of bad things and people.  I am not suggesting to embrace those people  or things but you can't ignore them either.  It is not like the ride is extreme but they clearly want to make it extra G rated.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-be-updated-with-new-role-for-the-redhead.htm



https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-and-dl-pirates-to-change-redhead-scene.3614912/


----------



## bbmassey

SureAsLiz said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-and-dl-pirates-to-change-redhead-scene.3614912/



Sorry, this is my "go-to" thread and is the direct bookmark on my phone.  I did not see it mentioned here.  It seems I am a little late to the party.


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> Sorry, this is my "go-to" thread and is the direct bookmark on my phone.  I did not see it mentioned here.  It seems I am a little late to the party.


It started here but I moved it to a new thread since it's such a big discussion.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Paint the Roses Red with New Disney Parks Collection by Vera Bradley Blooming This Summer*


----------



## rteetz

*News

TripAdvisor's Travelers' Choice Awards Rank Universal's Islands of Adventure #1*


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> TripAdvisor's Travelers' Choice Awards Rank Universal's Islands of Adventure #1*



Is that the norm?  For Disney to only have 1 in the top 5 (with MK at 3)?


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Is that the norm?  For Disney to only have 1 in the top 5 (with MK at 3)?


I'd have to look at last years. I know Discovery Cove usually ranks high and has been ranked 1 before. Islands is usually always up there too.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Is that the norm?  For Disney to only have 1 in the top 5 (with MK at 3)?


Apparently it was the same last year.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxn...-parks-2016-according-to-tripadvisor.amp.html


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Paint the Roses Red with New Disney Parks Collection by Vera Bradley Blooming This Summer*



If the prices weren't so outrageous I would own half of this. $50 for a keyring? $40 for scarf that isn't silk? And the purses are going for Dooney & Bourke prices, at least those are leather, how disappointing.


----------



## jbeyes

I'm super curious what that TripAdvisor list will look like in 5 years or so!


----------



## Fantasia79

Only positives can come from that list.  People decide to go to Universal and/or Disney adds more stuff.


----------



## ghoulardi

Agreed!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for Splitsville Anaheim

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...own-disney-district-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## FoxC63

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah from what I've been seeing on multiple threads people are honestly wondering if the crowd pendulum is starting to swing towards lower crowds in parts of summer with the shift going towards those crowds going in fall.



No doubt the pendulum is shifting towards fall.  What I find interesting Disney has emailed me three times in two weeks "Enchanted Escape" offer giving a measly 25% off.  If I'm going to move from cool fall weather to sun scorched skin drenched high humidity they really need to cough up a better offer.  Nope, can't touch this!


----------



## skier_pete

It's probably appropriate. While I don't think IOA is a better park than MK, i can see the appeal to the masses there. And honestly Disney's other 3 parks don't belong high up on the list. Personally I'm surprised Epcot and AK rate higher than Disneyland. (And that DCA also rates higher than Disneyland - because once you get past Carsland and World of Color, it isn't even close.) 

Actually looking closer - they use "Quality and *Quantity*" which explains why DLR is lower.


----------



## FoxC63

Madteaparty001 said:


> If the prices weren't so outrageous I would own half of this. $50 for a keyring? $40 for scarf that isn't silk? And the purses are going for Dooney & Bourke prices, at least those are leather, how disappointing.


I really like the design of the White Rabbit if this was a crossbody bag I’d purchase it.  This card case isn’t even RDIF for $90 bucks it should be.


Designer silk scarves are more expensive like $200+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Unplanned maintenance leads to relocation of Chef Mickey's 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chef...ter-during-upcoming-unplanned-maintenance.htm


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*News*

UberX Now Allowed to Pick Up and Drop Off at Orlando International Airport


----------



## crazy4wdw

Verizon rumored to be considering a buyout of The Walt Disney Co:

http://nypost.com/2017/07/01/verizon-rumored-to-be-eyeing-purchase-of-disney/


----------



## jknezek

crazy4wdw said:


> Verizon rumored to be considering a buyout of The Walt Disney Co:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/07/01/verizon-rumored-to-be-eyeing-purchase-of-disney/




Back around again? Seems like once a quarter we get this one.


----------



## crazy4wdw

jknezek said:


> Back around again? Seems like once a quarter we get this one.


Yea, I don't think this will happen but will be good info for a discussion here!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Verizon rumored to be considering a buyout of The Walt Disney Co:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/07/01/verizon-rumored-to-be-eyeing-purchase-of-disney/


Verizon just doesn't seem Disney compatible. I hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Lee Matthews

This is worse than the idea of Apple buying Disney


----------



## Fantasia79

Financial guys say it's very unlikely when you look at value of Verizon vs. Disney.


----------



## Fantasia79

Not political!  Not political!  

Found this and thought the behind the scenes aspect was very cool as a Disney (and HoP) fan.

8 years ago today Barack Obama taping his HoP speech.

https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/videos/2009/July/20090702_DisneyHOP.mp4


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Not political!  Not political!
> 
> Found this and thought the behind the scenes aspect was very cool as a Disney (and HoP) fan.
> 
> 8 years ago today Barack Obama taping his HoP speech.
> 
> https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/videos/2009/July/20090702_DisneyHOP.mp4


I've always found the whole process, from the animatronic design to the recording, to be really cool so thanks for sharing!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> Verizon rumored to be considering a buyout of The Walt Disney Co:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/07/01/verizon-rumored-to-be-eyeing-purchase-of-disney/



I was wondering when this was gonna hit the grid...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lee Matthews said:


> This is worse than the idea of Apple buying Disney



Perhaps...but everyone needs to look at the practical reality that disney (a content company...not a platform company...) is eventually going to be bought.

Comcast, at&t, and Verizon are platform companies...they will all partner up eventually.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Verizon just doesn't seem Disney compatible. I hope this doesn't happen.



Who are Verizon's prime 2 competitors?...and what have they done?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Financial guys say it's very unlikely when you look at value of Verizon vs. Disney.



Yeah saw that - seems like initial chatter was more of a merger (which I could see particularly if there is a potential CEO successor on the Verizon side) but given a decent multiple just seems like hard for Verizon to do a full takeover


----------



## Sweettears

Add into it that the general consensus is that stocks are over valued including Disney makes it hard to imagine that this is the right time and climate.


----------



## MissGina5

if it does ever happen I assume it will be Apple and frankly, I assume that Disney could buy it's own multimedia platform company rather than be bought out by one.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Add into it that the general consensus is that stocks are over valued including Disney makes it hard to imagine that this is the right time and climate.



Yeah...that was my thinking as well...they would have to do somekind of leveraged merger.  Disney isn't worth it's value at all...it's propped up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> if it does ever happen I assume it will be Apple and frankly, I assume that Disney could buy it's own multimedia platform company rather than be bought out by one.



Disney is AWFUL at running hardware systems...

Can you imagine them running a network of technicians all over kingdom come to convey a service of some kind?

Hell no...to be frank.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Verizon just doesn't seem Disney compatible. I hope this doesn't happen.



I'll agree that a Verizon-Disney buyout or merger seems highly unlikely. That being said, I would not be surprised if we soon see reports of Verizon trying to bump AT&T out of their partnership with Disney.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Irish_Mike said:


> I'll agree that a Verizon-Disney buyout or merger seems highly unlikely. That being said, I would not be surprised if we soon see reports of Verizon trying to bump AT&T out of their partnership with Disney.



That could be a two way move...at&t is buying time warner...

Papa mouse don't like competition


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> That could be a two way move...at&t is buying time warner...
> 
> Papa mouse don't like competition


ok but why wouldnt Disney just buy Verizon if anything why wouldnt they buy a company instead of be bought by a company?


----------



## Sweettears

MissGina5 said:


> ok but why wouldnt Disney just buy Verizon if anything why wouldnt they buy a company instead of be bought by a company?


It's about market cap and who is the biggest gorilla.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> ok but why wouldnt Disney just buy Verizon if anything why wouldnt they buy a company instead of be bought by a company?



So are you under the impression that disney has bigger pants?

I remember similar comments in 2003 when Comcast did the takeover bid...people scoffed as if they were "small"...

But the truth is they could have gobbled them up without too much trouble...

One of the worst days in disney management (good for us) history was when Comcast decided to be a real theme park operator...cause they have deep pockets.  Verizon is closer to them Than disney.

Some people go to Disney...EVERYONE has cable, a cell phone and the internet.

Truth be told...I would want Brian Roberts to be the CEO of Disney...like yesterday...

...but it would be a demotion for him.

Verizon could buy Disney with Wall Street maneuvering.  The fact the rumor is out there proves it's a possibility - though unlikely to happen - and that shouldn't be doubted.

A lot of rumors are crap (as we all well know)...but financial rumors don't happen if the money isn't at least theoretically there.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> So are you under the impression that disney has bigger pants?
> 
> I remember similar comments in 2003 when Comcast did the takeover bid...people scoffed as if they were "small"...
> 
> But the truth is they could have gobbled them up without too much trouble...
> 
> One of the worst days in disney management (good for us) history was when Comcast decided to be a real theme park operator...cause they have deep pockets.  Verizon is closer to them Than disney.
> 
> Some people go to Disney...EVERYONE has cable, a cell phone and the internet.
> 
> Truth be told...I would want Brian Roberts to be the CEO of Disney...like yesterday...
> 
> ...but it would be a demotion for him.
> 
> Verizon could buy Disney with Wall Street maneuvering.  The fact the rumor is out there proves it's a possibility - though unlikely to happen - and that shouldn't be doubted.
> 
> A lot of rumors are crap (as we all well know)...but financial rumors don't happen if the money isn't at least theoretically there.


I am not saying that the money isn't there because I am sure it is. I just think Disney could work something out with maybe a smaller tech group. IDK maybe im just showing my idealism haha


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I am not saying that the money isn't there because I am sure it is. I just think Disney could work something out with maybe a smaller tech group. IDK maybe im just showing my idealism haha



Disney doesn't do tech well...people go to magic kingdom and Epcot and think it looks good so it must be wired like the Starship Enterprise...

...there's more gum and duct tape back there than ODN Conduit...

And disney doesn't like employees.  They don't want to pay them one red cent if possible.  That's why their professionals are underpaid.  Imagine if they were the "service provider"?  Call centers...skilled labor in states that actually ALLOW unions...Christmas Eve labor disputes...

...be still my heart...


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Disney doesn't do tech well...people go to magic kingdom and Epcot and think it looks good so it must be wired like the Starship Enterprise...
> 
> ...there's more gum and duct tape back there than ODN Conduit...
> 
> And disney doesn't like employees.  They don't want to pay them one red cent if possible.  That's why their professionals are underpaid.  Imagine if they were the "service provider"?  Call centers...skilled labor in states that actually ALLOW unions...Christmas Eve labor disputes...
> 
> ...be still my heart...



those are fair points. If the monorail is any indication right?


----------



## Sweettears

MissGina5 said:


> those are fair points. If the monorail is any indication right?


I'm not sure that the monorail is necessarily a tech issue. It becomes a cost versus reward in that sinking in major bucks to fix the system doesn't produce a return. The monorail resorts are already booked near capacity at inflated rates. Where is the incentive to do anything to fix the monorail system other than necessary maintenance


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> those are fair points. If the monorail is any indication right?



The monorail is an indication...because they don't want to redo/replace the system.  And that is because it's an infrastructure/overhead expense that affects the quarterly stock call.

I slam iger and while MOST of my stuff is deadpan, sarcastic, or tongue in cheek...this subject is NOT.

I've seen this fish before...he's like a guy who takes over a business and sucks every penny/asset out of it till Sunday night at 11:59 pm and then locks the doors and closed the accounts Monday morning at 7.

It's all about the cash out...no long term vision.

Buying Spider-Man and Star Wars doesn't mean you have a "vision" when you beat your other kids under the umbrella for fun...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I am not saying that the money isn't there because I am sure it is. I just think Disney could work something out with maybe a smaller tech group. IDK maybe im just showing my idealism haha



well, there have been the stories of Disney buying Netflix to get the distribution that way ...it's all about content and distribution


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> I'm not sure that the monorail is necessarily a tech issue. It becomes a cost versus reward in that sinking in major bucks to fix the system doesn't produce a return. The monorail resorts are already booked near capacity at inflated rates. Where is the incentive to do anything to fix the monorail system other than necessary maintenance



Really...is there a difference?

Demurring for long term stability/value in the core business because you're too busy with the ticker on CNBC?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, there have been the stories of Disney buying Netflix to get the distribution that way ...it's all about content and distribution



They aren't big enough...

...and they aren't worth anything to the stock price so they'd never do it.

So we pass go and DON'T collect $200


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> So are you under the impression that disney has bigger pants?
> 
> I remember similar comments in 2003 when Comcast did the takeover bid...people scoffed as if they were "small"...
> 
> But the truth is they could have gobbled them up without too much trouble...
> 
> One of the worst days in disney management (good for us) history was when Comcast decided to be a real theme park operator...cause they have deep pockets.  Verizon is closer to them Than disney.
> 
> Some people go to Disney...EVERYONE has cable, a cell phone and the internet.
> 
> Truth be told...I would want Brian Roberts to be the CEO of Disney...like yesterday...
> 
> ...but it would be a demotion for him.
> 
> Verizon could buy Disney with Wall Street maneuvering.  The fact the rumor is out there proves it's a possibility - though unlikely to happen - and that shouldn't be doubted.
> 
> A lot of rumors are crap (as we all well know)...but financial rumors don't happen if the money isn't at least theoretically there.


We could have cable wars in Florida. That'd be epic


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The monorail is an indication...because they don't want to redo/replace the system.  And that is because it's an infrastructure/overhead expense that affects the quarterly stock call.
> 
> I slam iger and while MOST of my stuff is deadpan, sarcastic, or tongue in cheek...this subject is NOT.
> 
> I've seen this fish before...he's like a guy who takes over a business and sucks every penny/asset out of it till Sunday night at 11:59 pm and then locks the doors and closed the accounts Monday morning at 7.
> 
> It's all about the cash out...no long term vision.
> 
> Buying Spider-Man and Star Wars doesn't mean you have a "vision" when you beat your other kids under the umbrella for fun...


As Pete said on the most recent podcast does it really need to kill someone for them to fix it? Do they really want that PR mess/lawsuit?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> As Pete said on the most recent podcast does it really need to kill someone for them to fix it? Do they really want that PR mess/lawsuit?



People tend to slack on the job when retirement is near...


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> People tend to slack on the job when retirement is near...


wish he'd just leave then. Soon. Now. Whenever.....


----------



## Capang

umichigan10 said:


> As Pete said on the most recent podcast does it really need to kill someone for them to fix it? Do they really want that PR mess/lawsuit?


Sadly I think it'd be cheaper for them to pay off a family after a tragedy than fix it. I think, and maybe I'm very wrong, that they'd rather tear it down than fix it. The monorail is outdated and a maintenance nightmare.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> Sadly I think it'd be cheaper for them to pay off a family after a tragedy than fix it. I think, and maybe I'm very wrong, that they'd rather tear it down than fix it. The monorail is outdated and a maintenance nightmare.



I was trying to avoid saying that...but since you brought it up...

People are "cheap" compared to the monorail system cost.  They already had a horrible, public incident with bad PR and from all indications didn't flinch one bit.


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> So are you under the impression that disney has bigger pants?
> 
> I remember similar comments in 2003 when Comcast did the takeover bid...people scoffed as if they were "small"...
> 
> But the truth is they could have gobbled them up without too much trouble...
> 
> One of the worst days in disney management (good for us) history was when Comcast decided to be a real theme park operator...cause they have deep pockets.  Verizon is closer to them Than disney.
> 
> Some people go to Disney...EVERYONE has cable, a cell phone and the internet.
> 
> Truth be told...I would want Brian Roberts to be the CEO of Disney...like yesterday...
> 
> ...but it would be a demotion for him.
> 
> Verizon could buy Disney with Wall Street maneuvering.  The fact the rumor is out there proves it's a possibility - though unlikely to happen - and that shouldn't be doubted.
> 
> A lot of rumors are crap (as we all well know)...but financial rumors don't happen if the money isn't at least theoretically there.



Verizon is #14 on Fortune 500.  Disney is #52.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Verizon is #14 on Fortune 500.  Disney is #52.



$192 bil market cap to $106...

In laymans terms: disney is worth 55% of what Verizon is...even WITH the mine train...

Fyi...in the rumor articles, the assumption is if Verizon ever did buy disney..."parks would have to go"

"Six flags over Orlando...in partnership with choice hotels"


----------



## Planogirl

lockedoutlogic said:


> $192 bil market cap to $106...
> 
> In laymans terms: disney is worth 55% of what Verizon is...even WITH the mine train...
> 
> Fyi...in the rumor articles, the assumption is if Verizon ever did buy disney..."parks would have to go"
> 
> "Six flags over Orlando...in partnership with choice hotels"


Or even better, Universal Disney.

Seriously, I've been checking this out and it seems that most doubt any changes...for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Sadly I think it'd be cheaper for them to pay off a family after a tragedy than fix it. I think, and maybe I'm very wrong, that they'd rather tear it down than fix it. The monorail is outdated and a maintenance nightmare.



The PR hit though would be enormous if a family died on the monorail after the report of a piece falling off, etc 

And I know their minor rails are expensive and high maintenance cast - but how come other places seem to have some form of a monorail and don't have issues with upkeep.  I mean, my local zoo has a monorail that goes out over where the animals are - it not as impressive as Disney's system but why can they maintain it so well and Disney can't?  What makes Disney's sooooo much more expensive than other systems?


----------



## RAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> The PR hit though would be enormous if a family died on the monorail after the report of a piece falling off, etc
> 
> And I know their minor rails are expensive and high maintenance cast - but how come other places seem to have some form of a monorail and don't have issues with upkeep.  I mean, my local zoo has a monorail that goes out over where the animals are - it not as impressive as Disney's system but why can they maintain it so well and Disney can't?  What makes Disney's sooooo much more expensive than other systems?


I wonder what the cost per passenger to transport a guest via bus vs. monorail is? The current fleet has been in service 28 years, how would that compare to buying and maintaining the same number of busses to carry the same number of passengers plus CM's?

Even if the CBA doesn't make since the monorails are a part of the Disney 'thing' you see a monorail and thing of Disney.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

RAD said:


> I wonder what the cost per passenger to transport a guest via bus vs. monorail is? The current fleet has been in service 28 years, how would that compare to buying and maintaining the same number of busses to carry the same number of passengers plus CM's?
> 
> Even if the CBA doesn't make since the monorails are a part of the Disney 'thing' you see a monorail and thing of Disney.


I can't see them getting rid of their monorail system. The monorail system is what makes them be able to charge a premium to stay at the Poly, GF, and the Contemporary. DVC also advertised the Poly by saying, "You can own at the last DVC resort on the monorail loop."


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> The PR hit though would be enormous if a family died on the monorail after the report of a piece falling off, etc
> 
> And I know their minor rails are expensive and high maintenance cast - but how come other places seem to have some form of a monorail and don't have issues with upkeep.  I mean, my local zoo has a monorail that goes out over where the animals are - it not as impressive as Disney's system but why can they maintain it so well and Disney can't?  What makes Disney's sooooo much more expensive than other systems?


Your zoo monorail may not be quite the same or nearly as long. Disney uses Bombardier technology, just like the old Vegas monorail. The Vegas monorail cost over 600 million if I remember correctly. It only runs about 4 miles. 
Sure, Disney would take a PR hit if something tragic happens on the monorail. They've taken hits before but after a while those hits fade from memory of most Disney visitors. I'm not saying it's right, but I can see a giant corporation paying out a family to be quiet and go away after an accident as opposed to spending tens or hundreds of millions to fix something that may or may not hurt someone. I love the monorail and it is iconic. I still see Disney tearing it down at some point, though. Otherwise I think we would see more than the band-aid fixes it is currently getting.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Logo and new pavilions for 2017 F&W unveiled


----------



## Goofy2015

I am starting to think that Remy from Ratatouille is starting to slowly replace figment as that iconic figure of Epcot.


----------



## DISnewjersey

Is Disney were to tear it down, they should just do a light rail system. It looks _similar _to monorail cars but I'm pretty sure it's significantly cheaper. That seems to be the go-to method that cities are implementing.


----------



## MommaBerd

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Logo and new pavilions for 2017 F&W unveiled




LOVE this design!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Goofy2015 said:


> I am starting to think that Remy from Ratatouille is starting to slowly replace figment as that iconic figure of Epcot.



Well, Figment was the main character for the Festival of the Arts, right?  Maybe they have a character per Festival and makes sense for imagination to go with art and cooking character to go with food and wine, etc


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, Figment was the main character for the Festival of the Arts, right?  Maybe they have a character per Festival and makes sense for imagination to go with art and cooking character to go with food and wine, etc


Figment was also the character for Flower and Garden.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

165407-disneyland-photo-update-red-white-boom


----------



## rteetz

*News

Summertime Update for Eats at Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> Your zoo monorail may not be quite the same or nearly as long. Disney uses Bombardier technology, just like the old Vegas monorail. The Vegas monorail cost over 600 million if I remember correctly. It only runs about 4 miles.
> Sure, Disney would take a PR hit if something tragic happens on the monorail. They've taken hits before but after a while those hits fade from memory of most Disney visitors. I'm not saying it's right, but I can see a giant corporation paying out a family to be quiet and go away after an accident as opposed to spending tens or hundreds of millions to fix something that may or may not hurt someone. I love the monorail and it is iconic. I still see Disney tearing it down at some point, though. Otherwise I think we would see more than the band-aid fixes it is currently getting.


That vegas number is deceiving because they had to deal with right of way issues that Disney wouldn't. But what they do have in common is I believe Disney uses a custom design. So it probably costs more to make the cars/beams because they aren't commonly used in other systems


----------



## Goofy2015

This is all true. I am just scared for the future of Figment. Very likely, Inside Out will be taking over the Imagination pavilion. Sure, figment will probably have a presence there somehow. Especially, with his Easter egg in Inside Out. Remy is way more of a fit for the logo of the Food and Wine Festival then Figment. I just hope that Figment stays somewhat relevant in the future. He is still one of my favorite characters created from the parks.


----------



## jade1

Goofy2015 said:


> Remy is way more of a fit for the logo of the Food and Wine Festival then Figment.



Love that idea-second to Elsa taking over lighting the castle at XMAS.


----------



## Fantasia79

@rteetz looks to be right once again.  Disney hanging its hat on IP more than anything.  

Countdown until Coco themed Cinco de Mayo tickets go on sale?  

Incase that sounds a bit too much like @lockedoutlogic, I'd totally go to that event I just made up.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

I'm actually hyped for the "BEER" booth  Food and wine festival is probably the only excuse for me to go to EPCOT right now


----------



## MissGina5

Goofy2015 said:


> This is all true. I am just scared for the future of Figment. Very likely, Inside Out will be taking over the Imagination pavilion. Sure, figment will probably have a presence there somehow. Especially, with his Easter egg in Inside Out. Remy is way more of a fit for the logo of the Food and Wine Festival then Figment. I just hope that Figment stays somewhat relevant in the future. He is still one of my favorite characters created from the parks.



IDK I like Figment but how can they NOT use Inside Out in that pavillion. As long as it's educational, I honestly sort of welcome this change.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> @rteetz looks to be right once again.  Disney hanging its hat on IP more than anything.
> 
> Countdown until Coco themed Cinco de Mayo tickets go on sale?
> 
> Incase that sounds a bit too much like @lockedoutlogic, I'd totally go to that event I just made up.



I've been napping...what are we smack talking about currently?


----------



## Dfan79

Goofy2015 said:


> I am starting to think that Remy from Ratatouille is starting to slowly replace figment as that iconic figure of Epcot.



I didn't think of that, maybe this is a tiny Remy sized hint that his ride is coming. Or I'm just looking too much into it, which is possible.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I can't see them getting rid of their monorail system. The monorail system is what makes them be able to charge a premium to stay at the Poly, GF, and the Contemporary. DVC also advertised the Poly by saying, "You can own at the last DVC resort on the monorail loop."



I can tell you that this is a commonly held misfire...

The reality is they have systematically charged more and more and it has almost nothing to do with what's being offered...it's all perception and using the brand.
Credit where credit is due...

The Poly (starting rate) was $40 in 1971...$119 in 1992...$189 in 1997...$289 in 2002...$350ish in 2006...
...and now the base rate is about $475

Is that because of the monorail?  Heck no...it's really about perception.

Do you think there would be a revolt and people wouldn't pay if it wasn't there or was replaced with something cheaper?

Not for one second...they've been trained.  As pointed out on this and other threads: people will, pay, rationalize and make excuses as needed...as long as you don't tread on their fantasy world.

My guess is while people would complain...they'd get over it quickly and few would cancel.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Dfan79 said:


> I didn't think of that, maybe this is a tiny Remy sized hint that his ride is coming. Or I'm just looking too much into it, which is possible.



I don't think they'd put a Florida theme park under that particular character...remember it's a US park and there are stupidity strings attached to that type of move...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> IDK I like Figment but how can they NOT use Inside Out in that pavillion. As long as it's educational, I honestly sort of welcome this change.



Oh...I don't know...

Because they already had a ride that was a dead wringer for that theme and was in a more appropriate pavilion?

...just off the top of my head...


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Really...is there a difference?
> 
> Demurring for long term stability/value in the core business because you're too busy with the ticker on CNBC?


My point was that they could fix it if they wanted to from a tech standpoint.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> My point was that they could fix it if they wanted to from a tech standpoint.



My point was they've made it clear that money for monorails isn't coming...they've spent as much in piecemeal retrofits and parts over the last 10 years than it would take to probably build 6 new trains...has to be a different "endgame"


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> My point was they've made it clear that money for monorails isn't coming...they've spent as much in piecemeal retrofits and parts over the last 10 years than it would take to probably build 6 new trains...has to be a different "endgame"



perhaps a wait and see how the Gondola's work?  New gondola's made to look like Monorail cars....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> perhaps a wait and see how the Gondola's work?  New gondola's made to look like Monorail cars....



...capacity issue


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...capacity issue



There are all sizes of gondola's.  Just depends on how massive they wanted to make them.

I myself would love to see them utilize the raised rails and somehow get somebody to design a pod system around them.  Actually who am I kidding, I really would like to see the MK railroad expand and handle it all!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> I'm actually hyped for the "BEER" booth  Food and wine festival is probably the only excuse for me to go to EPCOT right now



as long as it isn't "Journey into InBev"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> as long as it isn't "Journey into InBev"


....gooooodddd...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> There are all sizes of gondola's.  Just depends on how massive they wanted to make them.
> 
> I myself would love to see them utilize the raised rails and somehow get somebody to design a pod system around them.  Actually who am I kidding, I really would like to see the MK railroad expand and handle it all!



I'm not sure on the gondolas...

Skiers are in shape...disney customers tend to be children's and sometimes
Come in tanks that allow for carrying additional stomachs to the buffet conveniently


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blizzard Beach Hosting a Club Penguin Island Event


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Springs to offer $25 bonus shopping cards*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Coral Reef Restaurant closing for short refurbishment in August*


----------



## KornBred

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney Springs to offer $25 bonus shopping cards*



Does anyone know if you can use the Disney Gift card to buy the Disney Springs Shopping Card?


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh...I don't know...
> 
> Because they already had a ride that was a dead wringer for that theme and was in a more appropriate pavilion?
> 
> ...just off the top of my head...


I mean sure we can all say yes let's bring back the dream finder and make this ride better than it ever was but they have a fully fleshed out IP that handles the same issues with more recognizable characters. I hope they can bring figment into it, as he was actually an Easter egg in the movie, but if they are going to use IPs, and it seems they are, then I hope they fit into the parks as well as Inside Out would fit the Imagination pavilion. I would prefer it had its own ride that dealt with emotions rather than dreams but, like I said this is about their use of IPs and the hope that they aren't forced into place and actually serve a purpose towards edutainment.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I mean sure we can all say yes let's bring back the dream finder and make this ride better than it ever was but they have a fully fleshed out IP that handles the same issues with more recognizable characters. I hope they can bring figment into it, as he was actually an Easter egg in the movie, but if they are going to use IPs, and it seems they are, then I hope they fit into the parks as well as Inside Out would fit the Imagination pavilion. I would prefer it had its own ride that dealt with emotions rather than dreams but, like I said this is about their use of IPs and the hope that they aren't forced into place and actually serve a purpose towards edutainment.



Well that too...
...but I was talking about cranium command in wonders of life...which doesn't get nearly enough attention for what happened.


----------



## danikoski

Tigger's ally said:


> perhaps a wait and see how the Gondola's work?  New gondola's made to look like Monorail cars....



The company that makes the gondolas, Dopplemayr, also makes cable cars on raised rails that look a heck of a lot like the monorail, only on metal tube framework. They also make the system that Hogwarts Express uses, and other theme parks use (funicular rail). So I wouldn't count out that Disney has something planned in the long term for the monorail with the gondola company.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, Figment was the main character for the Festival of the Arts, right?  Maybe they have a character per Festival and makes sense for imagination to go with art and cooking character to go with food and wine, etc



Figment was all over last years Food and Wine merchandise. They seem to alternate between Remy and Figment.  I don't really think Figment is going away.


----------



## skier_pete

I think the biggest problem the monorail has is that for a really extensive refurb of the track - you need to take it down for a few months, and there's THREE hotels that essentially rely on that for transportation to TWO theme parks. (Yes, I know they could use a boat or a bus, but when I say "rely" I'm talking about people's perception of what they get out of a stay at those resorts. When we were at the Poly a few years ago, I found the boat much more convenient than the monorail, but yet the boat can handle much fewer people and never really ran full. The monorail was always crowded with people. The resort monorail is more crowded than ever with all the DVC units put in. 

 At some point they'll have to bite the bullet and take it down for a while. However, I doubt they get rid of it. I don't think there's a huge EXPENSE to maintain it. It's the TIME that's the issue. (Now, I could see them taking out the Epcot Monorail.)


----------



## Lurkerin

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can tell you that this is a commonly held misfire...
> 
> The reality is they have systematically charged more and more and it has almost nothing to do with what's being offered...it's all perception and using the brand.
> Credit where credit is due...
> 
> The Poly (starting rate) was $40 in 1971...$119 in 1992...$189 in 1997...$289 in 2002...$350ish in 2006...
> ...and now the base rate is about $475
> 
> Is that because of the monorail?  Heck no...it's really about perception.
> 
> Do you think there would be a revolt and people wouldn't pay if it wasn't there or was replaced with something cheaper?
> 
> Not for one second...they've been trained.  As pointed out on this and other threads: people will, pay, rationalize and make excuses as needed...as long as you don't tread on their fantasy world.
> 
> My guess is while people would complain...they'd get over it quickly and few would cancel.



I think you are partly correct. Part is perception. Part is convenience. One of those big pluses being the monorail. Almost every family at Disney would stay at the Poly if it was the same price as a Value so they wouldn't have to fold up their stroller.

There are still families paying the extra for the monorail itself.


----------



## skier_pete

Lurkerin said:


> I think you are partly correct. Part is perception. Part is convenience. One of those big pluses being the monorail. Almost every family at Disney would stay at the Poly if it was the same price as a Value so they wouldn't have to fold up their stroller.
> 
> There are still families paying the extra for the monorail itself.



I agree - I see posts here and on FB as well with the line "I MUST be at a monorail resort." Some people believe it is the only way to go, price be damned.


----------



## BigRed98

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## patneistat

lockedoutlogic said:


> $192 bil market cap to $106...
> 
> In laymans terms: disney is worth 55% of what Verizon is...even WITH the mine train...
> 
> Fyi...in the rumor articles, the assumption is if Verizon ever did buy disney..."parks would have to go"
> 
> "Six flags over Orlando...in partnership with choice hotels"




Your numbers are wrong... 

Disney has a market cap of around 170 billion...you can figure it out by multiplying stock price times outstanding shares. Its straight forward... 108 x 1.565 billion roughly is your equation. 
Verizon has market cap of around 183 billion... 

so in laymans terms: Disney and Verizon are nearly equal in value.....


----------



## Bay Max

WDWNT is reporting that Brazil is likely to be the next WS country added.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/updat...ountry-added-world-showcase-epcots-expansion/


----------



## rteetz

Happy 4th of July everyone! Hope you all have a great Independence Day!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone! Hope you all have a great Independence Day!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 milestone anniversary merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...estones-at-disney-parks-during-d23-expo-2017/


----------



## Tiffany_m15

KornBred said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the Disney Gift card to buy the Disney Springs Shopping Card?



And I want to know the opposite...Can you buy gift cards with the shopping card and bonus card?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Bay Max said:


> WDWNT is reporting that Brazil is likely to be the next WS country added.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/updat...ountry-added-world-showcase-epcots-expansion/


If that happens, they better find a different spot for the model Germany village/train set!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Happy Independence Day everyone! I hope everyone has a great day! 

This time last year I was at WDW listening to the Voices of Liberty all day and experiencing the "end of the world" EPCOT fireworks finale. I wish I was there today. The Voices of Liberty echo sets are amazing, and they only do them on the 4th of July. This is from last year (not filmed by me):


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone! Hope you all have a great Independence Day!


Same to you , Ryan!


----------



## Phicinfan

Happy 4th of July all.

If I may be so bold, I strongly suggest if you can to sit and watch the very old musical 1776, it is a great movie, and truly enjoyable, and gives a great view of what happened in that continental congress!


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If that happens, they better find a different spot for the model Germany village/train set!!!


I completely agree!


----------



## DisTXMom

MK shows 12 rides temporarily closed. I know things do down during the day periodically, but this seems like a lot.  Is something going on?  Nearly all
Of frontier land and Tomorrowland appear closed in the MDE app.


----------



## SaharanTea

DisTXMom said:


> MK shows 12 rides temporarily closed. I know things do down during the day periodically, but this seems like a lot.  Is something going on?  Nearly all
> Of frontier land and Tomorrowland appear closed in the MDE app.



If you see a bunch of rides down at the same time, it's almost always weather related.


----------



## danikoski

DisTXMom said:


> MK shows 12 rides temporarily closed. I know things do down during the day periodically, but this seems like a lot.  Is something going on?  Nearly all
> Of frontier land and Tomorrowland appear closed in the MDE app.



Looks like most things are back up at 6 pm except PoTC. On a similar not, except for MK, wait times at the other parks seem really reasonable, especially for the fourth.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone try to view the live steam of the MK fireworks?  Website went down around 9:08 PM and now has crashed.  Another stellar moment from Disney's IT dept!


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone try to view the live steam of the MK fireworks?  Website went down around 9:08 PM and now has crashed.  Another stellar moment from Disney's IT dept!


The last 60 seconds of the show is up on their twitter feed.  Disney Parks Blog is still down!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> The last 60 seconds of the show is up on their twitter feed.  Disney Parks Blog is still down!


Yeah so weird.


----------



## PolyRob

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone try to view the live steam of the MK fireworks?  Website went down around 9:08 PM and now has crashed.  Another stellar moment from Disney's IT dept!


I had it streaming, but it was very laggy the whole time. At some points, the castle was also overlaid on the Poly beach. Not the best live stream Disney has had!


----------



## soniam

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone try to view the live steam of the MK fireworks?  Website went down around 9:08 PM and now has crashed.  Another stellar moment from Disney's IT dept!



We didn't have any issues and were able to watch the whole thing. However, the Poly beach overlay was weird. I didn't mind the cutting between the beach and up close, but the overlay didn't look right.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I had trouble viewing the live stream. I was kinda disappointed, but at the same time, I knew videos were already up from last night.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Well that too...
> ...but I was talking about cranium command in wonders of life...which doesn't get nearly enough attention for what happened.


That's me being a newby again. I didn't get to experience those attractions or if I did I don't remember


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If that happens, they better find a different spot for the model Germany village/train set!!!


I wish they put it near pavilions that are pretty big like Italy. Or France. Poor Germany is my favorite pavilion but it's not that big


----------



## afan

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone try to view the live steam of the MK fireworks?  Website went down around 9:08 PM and now has crashed.  Another stellar moment from Disney's IT dept!



I was able to watch it all.  Had it on the 55 inch tv ☺  I didn't notice.the overlay but got bored a bit in the middle. It's a great show but like the others more.


----------



## 916chipndale

Was able to see the Magic Kingdom, Epcot and some of the Hollywood Studios fireworks from my room at the Comfort Suites Maingate in Kissimmee. Obviously they were far away but was able to see the whole Magic Kingdom show. Was even able to see the Fantasmic finale. Not bad for just over $100  a night.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

If you were planning on going to all 3 days of the D23 Expo and you have not bought your tickets yet, 3 day tickets for the D23 Expo are now sold out!!! You can only get individual day tickets for Friday and Sunday now.


----------



## Redcon1

Phicinfan said:


> Happy 4th of July all.
> 
> If I may be so bold, I strongly suggest if you can to sit and watch the very old musical 1776, it is a great movie, and truly enjoyable, and gives a great view of what happened in that continental congress!



On my DVR at home. One way I'll get my kids to watch is to tell them Mr. Feeney from Boy/Girl Meets World plays John Adams. I'm always trying to find a connection from current programs to the past so their interest may be piqued.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can tell you that this is a commonly held misfire...
> 
> The reality is they have systematically charged more and more and it has almost nothing to do with what's being offered...it's all perception and using the brand.
> Credit where credit is due...
> 
> The Poly (starting rate) was $40 in 1971...$119 in 1992...$189 in 1997...$289 in 2002...$350ish in 2006...
> ...and now the base rate is about $475
> 
> Is that because of the monorail?  Heck no...it's really about perception.
> 
> Do you think there would be a revolt and people wouldn't pay if it wasn't there or was replaced with something cheaper?
> 
> Not for one second...they've been trained.  As pointed out on this and other threads: people will, pay, rationalize and make excuses as needed...as long as you don't tread on their fantasy world.
> 
> My guess is while people would complain...they'd get over it quickly and few would cancel.



Actually they have offered a far cheaper option at the POLY. About $100 a night (pre 1992 level) in DVC dues at the 2 remodeled wings with the new pool area.

And a agree-no revolt at all, at least not from me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 expo accessories in the Dream Store

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...shine-in-disney-dream-store-at-d23-expo-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MK first aid refurb 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/magic-kingdom-parks-first-aid.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reminder AK hours change a bit today

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/adjusted-animal-kingdom-park-hours-go-effect-today/


----------



## Fantasia79

Mine streamed until the show was over then instantly froze when they wrapped up.

Agreed, I know what they tried to show with overlay, but it just looked awful.  Still, love a free livestream!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Characters in flight has changed names

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/characters-flight-naming-changed-aerophile/


----------



## jknezek

Anyone watched the new Star Wars heroine shorts yet? https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-st...nging-female-heroes-full-force-200707894.html

I'll probably watch them off the Disney channel in a few days, but I don't like the looks of the animation. The animation in Clone Wars and Rebels is rich and sophisticated, this looks... cheap and ugly. I get they are just super short sequences, 2 or 3 minutes at a pop, more designed to sell the heroines than anything else, but I don't like this look.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited edition ducktales artwork at D23

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> Anyone watched the new Star Wars heroine shorts yet? https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-st...nging-female-heroes-full-force-200707894.html
> 
> I'll probably watch them off the Disney channel in a few days, but I don't like the looks of the animation. The animation in Clone Wars and Rebels is rich and sophisticated, this looks... cheap and ugly. I get they are just super short sequences, 2 or 3 minutes at a pop, more designed to sell the heroines than anything else, but I don't like this look.



I thought they were pretty good so far. Though I'm most excited for the Ahsoka and Jyn shorts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Anyone watched the new Star Wars heroine shorts yet? https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-st...nging-female-heroes-full-force-200707894.html
> 
> I'll probably watch them off the Disney channel in a few days, but I don't like the looks of the animation. The animation in Clone Wars and Rebels is rich and sophisticated, this looks... cheap and ugly. I get they are just super short sequences, 2 or 3 minutes at a pop, more designed to sell the heroines than anything else, but I don't like this look.



I think it would have been cool if they did them in a variety of styles (like the did with the Animatrix collection of matrix cartoons) and if this was the style for one that would be cool - but does look a bit unimpressive if they are all like this


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought they were pretty good so far. Though I'm most excited for the Ahsoka and Jyn shorts.


Excellent thanks. I know my daughter will love them, which I believe is entirely the point...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Actually they have offered a far cheaper option at the POLY. About $100 a night (pre 1992 level) in DVC dues at the 2 remodeled wings with the new pool area.
> 
> And a agree-no revolt at all, at least not from me.



Dvc doesn't work out to be $ 100 a night anymore...it was in the mid $100s range (guesstimate) when the points were half the price...

Which was 10 years ago...so that makes my point again.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reminder AK hours change a bit today
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/adjusted-animal-kingdom-park-hours-go-effect-today/



I'm assuming they will eventually extend the hours for the fall, right? My dates in November are currently saying 7pm closing...


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Dvc doesn't work out to be $ 100 a night anymore...



Does for me.  A far cheaper option is now offered to current members-POLY was full price prior, and GF.

But we don't use it because of the monorail, just the great value.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Does for me.  A far cheaper option is now offered to current members-POLY was full price prior, and GF.
> 
> But we don't use it because of the monorail, just the great value.



When did you buy it?


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Dvc doesn't work out to be $ 100 a night anymore...it was in the mid $100s range (guesstimate) when the points were half the price...
> 
> Which was 10 years ago...so that makes my point again.



Right, even as a resale buyer it was a large chunk of change to put up at once. Ultimately financed by unfortunate circumstances in my case, but others might be savings, bonus, real dollars that can be spent any number of ways. Only for the truly "have" types especially now at $185 a point (ouch).


----------



## dlavender

lockedoutlogic said:


> When did you buy it?



Where have you been?

Jade bought 10 years ago for a handshake and a smile.

Always gets reservations for every date 1 week out. 

Now it's worth $40K and it's all profit if Jade sells.  

Better than a 401k.......


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> Jade bought 10 years ago for a handshake and a smile.
> 
> Always gets reservations for every date 1 week out.
> 
> Now it's worth $40K and it's all profit if Jade sells.
> 
> Better than a 401k.......



I need confirmation from
The horse...I'm not gonna take the butcher's word for it...


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> When did you buy it?



Which one/s? Quite a few used contracts including BWV was only a few years ago at $55, BCV at $65, BLT $96 original although even that is pushing $125 to $150 now. Heck SSR was like $45 and now $85, just didn't want that as my back up.

Admitting that staying on the cost of dues means your investment is at least what you paid, then either profit if above, or costing more if below.

However-at a minimum-they did add POLY/GF to existing DVC members, which is a homerun for us IMO. They didn't have to.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Which one/s? Quite a few used contracts including BWV was only a few years ago at $55, BCV at $65, BLT $96 original although even that is pushing $125 to $150 now. Heck SSR was like $45 and now $85, just didn't want that as my back up.
> 
> Admitting that staying on the cost of dues means your investment is at least what you paid, then either profit if above, or costing more if below.
> 
> However-at a minimum-they did add POLY/GF to existing DVC members, which is a homerun for us IMO. They didn't have to.



Good grief, jade...

We're talking about price increases...you can't refer to old bills that you paid or someone paid for you years ago and make that argument now!

You missed the whole point.  Of course it was a good deal then/now...but you can't beach club for $65 bucks...the current price with promotions is $150-160 for dvc contracts of full term...

That's about $300 a night adjusted over the term for a studio...actually more cause they moved one bedroom points into the studio bank and shuffled the weekday/weekend dates.

I know you like to talk about how peachy the prices are...but you brought a knife to a gun fight on this one...
...actually you brought a covered dish.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Good grief, jade...
> 
> We're talking about price increases...you can't refer to old bills that you paid or someone paid for you years ago and make that argument now!
> 
> You missed the whole point.  Of course it was a good deal then/now...but you can't beach club for $65 bucks...the current price with promotions is $150-160 for dvc contracts of full term...
> 
> That's about $300 a night adjusted over the term for a studio...actually more cause they moved one bedroom points into the studio bank and shuffled the weekday/weekend dates.
> 
> I know you like to talk about how peachy the prices are...but you brought a knife to a gun fight on this one...
> ...actually you brought a covered dish.



Not my point at all. 

Simply said that an "option" was provided by WDW to current owners that a gives them a significant savings at the POLY and GF.

You can argue that if you want.


----------



## jade1

And I also agree that my value (investment) of DVC points has doubled right along with it so........


----------



## jade1

Plus you can buy SSR for $85 today. Are you completely positive that isn't a hedge of what's coming-assuming the user plans to visit a lot?

I'm not so sure starting today I wouldn't buy that over just paying cash every single night.

Even if it stays at $85 for years-you are just staying on dues.

Or BWV at $95 with Star Wars Land coming-that I would do for sure.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Not my point at all.
> 
> Simply said that an "option" was provided by WDW to current owners that a gives them a significant savings at the POLY and GF.
> 
> You can argue that if you want.


The ARGUMENT was about the pricing going up moving forward.

It has nothing to do with you.

Then you said $100 a night.  What significant savings is dvc offering to reduce the price to $65 a point?...which is where it would have to be to back up your math...do tell?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> And I also agree that my value (investment) of DVC points has doubled right along with it so........



Again...not the issue.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> do tell?




Buy BWV TODAY for $95, stay on dues for years as Star Wars Land, TS Land and EPCOT gets reworked. 

Probably sell it for $150 soon enough.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Plus you can buy SSR for $85 today. Are you completely positive that isn't a hedge of what's coming-assuming the user plans to visit a lot?
> 
> I'm not so sure starting today I wouldn't buy that over just paying cash every single night.
> 
> Even if it stays at $85 for years-you are just staying on dues.
> 
> Or BWV at $95 with Star Wars Land coming-that I would do for sure.



Yes...you can buy a resale (12 years in) to Saratoga for about $85...so 75% of the product at 115% of the price plus closing costs.

I know my first night in a studio, assuming a moderate level of dues rising over the course of the contract, was around $140 a night...and Saratoga cost me less with incentives than $85.

So where's the $100 room?


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yes...you can buy a resale (12 years in) to Saratoga for about $85...so 75% of the product at 115% of the price plus closing costs.
> 
> I know my first night in a studio, assuming a moderate level of dues rising over the course of the contract, was around $140 a night...and Saratoga cost me less with incentives than $85.
> 
> So where's the $100 room?



Length of contract doesn't enter into it.

If you buy today at $85, and sell in 5 years at $85-you stayed 5 years on dues, $100 a night.

Even if you buy POLY today ay $140, and sell in 5 years at $140.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Buy BWV TODAY for $95, stay on dues for years as Star Wars Land, TS Land and EPCOT gets reworked.
> 
> Probably sell it for $150 soon enough.



Boardwalk villas opened in 1998...that was 19 years ago.

The contract ends in 2042...that's 25 years from now.

The cost is the upfront, + estimated dues over the ENTIRE CONTRACT per point and then multiplied back out to the room charge per night...

That's how this math works.

You're just kinda spinning numbers to try to make a predetermined point regardless of what those numbers say.


----------



## jade1

Th real pay off is when they rise, then the cost of money falls much further of course.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Boardwalk villas opened in 1998...that was 19 years ago.
> 
> The contract ends in 2042...that's 25 years from now.
> 
> The cost is the upfront, + estimated dues over the ENTIRE CONTRACT per point and then multiplied back out to the room charge per night...
> 
> That's how this math works.
> 
> You're just kinda spinning numbers to try to make a predetermined point regardless of what those numbers say.



Again-length is irrelevant.


----------



## jade1

If people want to keep paying what the rooms is worth for cash (currently $450) they can feel free to do that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Length of contract doesn't enter into it.
> 
> If you buy today at $85, and sell in 5 years at $85-you stayed 5 years on dues, $100 a night.
> 
> Even if you buy POLY today ay $140, and sell in 5 years at $140.



Dear god...you sound like a teenager.

You can't buy a product assuming to sell it for more than you paid.  That argument has 0 grounds to stand on.

We had this thing...the housing bubble...a few years back...maybe you heard of it?

What you are promoting as truth is exactly what happened.  It's a Ponzi scheme.


----------



## dlavender

lockedoutlogic said:


> Boardwalk villas opened in 1998...that was 19 years ago.
> 
> The contract ends in 2042...that's 25 years from now.
> 
> The cost is the upfront, + estimated dues over the ENTIRE CONTRACT per point and then multiplied back out to the room charge per night...
> 
> That's how this math works.
> 
> You're just kinda spinning numbers to try to make a predetermined point regardless of what those numbers say.



I tried to warn you.....

Even if there's 1 year left on the contract, you still can double your money.  

Have stayed for 51 years for free, then make $40k in the last year......

How can you argue with those "facts"?


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Dear god...you sound like a teenager.
> 
> You can't buy a product assuming to sell it for more than you paid.  That argument has 0 grounds to stand on.
> 
> We had this thing...the housing bubble...a few years back...maybe you heard of it?
> 
> What you are promoting as truth is exactly what happened.  It's a Ponzi scheme.



No doubt the risk is there, but throwing away $450 every night instead? Risk diminishes rather quickly.

I would take my chances on BWV today-as many obviously are.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Dear god...you sound like a teenager.
> 
> You can't buy a product assuming to sell it for more than you paid.  That argument has 0 grounds to stand on.
> 
> We had this thing...the housing bubble...a few years back...maybe you heard of it?
> 
> What you are promoting as truth is exactly what happened.  It's a Ponzi scheme.



But it is nice that you just confirmed it has indeed worked, and likely will again.


----------



## jade1

Heck mine are double, and I have no interest in selling at TODAYS prices. Not with every they are adding down there.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Heck mine are double, and I have no interest in selling at TODAYS prices. Not with every they are adding down there.



But that's not how math works.  You can't base the cost on dvc as X based on what you think you can sell it for.  That's not a valid argument.  You can only base it on what you paid...and if you sell it later...that is a separate transaction.  That's how accounting works.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> and Saratoga cost me less with incentives than $85.



Answer this.

If it's an obvious Ponzi scheme likely to crash, why are you not selling at a profit today?

I suspect you either think you are staying on the cost of dues (because your investment could be recouped today and then some), or you think the price will go up further, maybe at worst stay about the same.

Don't feel bad-I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> But that's not how math works.  You can't base the cost on dvc as X based on what you think you can sell it for.  That's not a valid argument.  You can only base it on what you paid...and if you sell it later...that is a separate transaction.  That's how accounting works.




Keep in mind I have sold 2 contracts at a large profit already, and also what it is worth today is indeed a factor in this.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Answer this.
> 
> If it's an obvious Ponzi scheme likely to crash, why are you not selling at a profit today?
> 
> I suspect you either think you are staying on the cost of dues (because your investment could be recouped today and then some), or you think the price will go up further, maybe at worst stay about the same.
> 
> Don't feel bad-I'm in the same boat.



That's not what I'm saying...I'm saying you can only calculate cost based on the real money invested...not the potential resale.

My reference to housing is that was how mortgages were sold:  you can flip it in a few years.  So that's why it was a Ponzi scheme: today's real bills "offset" by tomorrow's speculated values.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Keep in mind I have sold 2 contracts at a large profit already, and also what it is worth today is indeed a factor in this.



But it's not...and I can only help you bash your head off the wall so many ways...this is a basic point.  It has nothing to do with your overall point "woo hoo...I love paying disney prices!"


----------



## SJMajor67

Anyway...back to news...

Rogue One will be available on Netflix on July 18! Which just happens to be my birthday


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SJMajor67 said:


> Anyway...back to news...
> 
> Rogue One will be available on Netflix on July 18! Which just happens to be my birthday



How bout that?  Wife's too


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's not what I'm saying...I'm saying you can only calculate cost based on the real money invested...not the potential resale.



NO, you can sell today-that's not "potential" sale.

You are keeping for a reason/s. Therefore you (like me) do not believe its a Ponzi scheme ready to crash, I presume.

So not selling today is basically buying into the program at todays prices.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> NO, you can sell today-that's not "potential" sale.
> 
> You are keeping for a reason/s. Therefore you (like me) do not believe its a Ponzi scheme ready to crash, I presume.
> 
> So not selling today is basically buying into the program at todays prices.



Ok...I'm done.  It's about math...not personal preference.  Sales are real.  Resales are hypothetical...it's just simple English.  You buy, you pay, you use...then if you resell you sell what's left of the contract and get money back in a windfall.  The two are not linked in a valid equation.  One is cost...one is gain.

No dvc room at current sales prices from Disney equates to a $100 a night real cost.  It simple doesn't.

...Back to the reel news


----------



## saskdw

SJMajor67 said:


> Anyway...back to news...
> 
> Rogue One will be available on Netflix on July 18! Which just happens to be my birthday



Already have the Bluray.


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> Anyone watched the new Star Wars heroine shorts yet? https://www.yahoo.com/movies/new-st...nging-female-heroes-full-force-200707894.html
> 
> I'll probably watch them off the Disney channel in a few days, but I don't like the looks of the animation. The animation in Clone Wars and Rebels is rich and sophisticated, this looks... cheap and ugly. I get they are just super short sequences, 2 or 3 minutes at a pop, more designed to sell the heroines than anything else, but I don't like this look.



Meh ... I'm still disappointed that they didn't give Dr Aphra a short in this series.  She won a fan poll to get an official action figure next year, and I see here cosplayed more than some other Star Wars heroines.  An animated short would have been a great way to introduce Aphra to the larger fan base


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> Already have the Bluray.



And it's rewatchable.   Which I find ironic cause they won't release the previous "masterpiece"


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sales are real.  Resales are hypothetical...it's just simple English.



Cool, well let me know if you need a sales agent to sell today at $85 (unless you think its going up further of course, and people should therefore buy) I have some good contacts.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Cool, well let me know if you need a sales agent to sell today at $85 (unless you think its going up further of course, and people should therefore buy) I have some good contacts.



I'll let you know...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://www.google.com/amp/www.barr...aq-weakness-disneys-cable-problems-1499251695


----------



## writerguyfl

MissGina5 said:


> I wish they put it near pavilions that are pretty big like Italy. Or France. Poor Germany is my favorite pavilion but it's not that big



You may already know this, but the Germany pavilion is quite large.  It has a huge space for an attraction that never got built.  But, you are correct that the area that guest's see isn't very large.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> You may already know this, but the Germany pavilion is quite large.  It has a huge space for an attraction that never got built.  But, you are correct that the area that guest's see isn't very large.


Rhine river cruise I believe it was.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Rhine river cruise I believe it was.


I WANT THAT! GIVE ME THAT!

Edit: My stipulation is that the smell of the river ride does not overwhelm the smell of the caramel shop.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I WANT THAT! GIVE ME THAT!
> 
> Edit: My stipulation is that the smell of the river ride does not overwhelm the smell of the caramel shop.



That ride went the way of the dodo...too lame o now...but a replacement in Germany would be warranted.

Many don't know that there are two large buildings in mothballs/used for crap swing space since 1983...Germany and Japan...our two Cold War forward outposts...

If you're gonna outfit showcase for the kids...it makes zero sense not to start there...


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> That ride went the way of the dodo...too lame o now...but a replacement in Germany would be warranted.
> 
> Many don't know that there are two large buildings in mothballs/used for crap swing space since 1983...Germany and Japan...our two Cold War forward outposts...
> 
> If you're gonna outfit showcase for the kids...it makes zero sense not to start there...



I agree. Germany is by far the smallest appearing pavillion and I would just loooove to have a ride there! We got Rapunzel and Snow White IPs to work with if we have to, lets get a move on! 

No but if the ride includes German forests I will be most pleased.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I agree. Germany is by far the smallest appearing pavillion and I would just loooove to have a ride there! We got Rapunzel and Snow White IPs to work with if we have to, lets get a move on!
> 
> No but if the ride includes German forests I will be most pleased.



maybe they could revive Snow White's scary adventure but have it clearly taking place in the Black Forest


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> That ride went the way of the dodo...too lame o now...but a replacement in Germany would be warranted.
> 
> Many don't know that there are two large buildings in mothballs/used for crap swing space since 1983...Germany and Japan...our two Cold War forward outposts...
> 
> If you're gonna outfit showcase for the kids...it makes zero sense not to start there...



I believe the Beirgarten is the queue area for the Germany ride, would have to the queue elsewhere. But I agree...it would make sense to start with Germany and Japan.

However, I'm guessing the UK ride might get built while they have the backstage area adjacent and behind the UK pavilion torn up for the gondola. I wouldn't even be surprised if they are in the same building, since the gondola buildings in London are two stories with shops under.

France is a little bit weird, except they have a ride ready to go. I would have thought Germany/Japan would have made more building sense first, but Disney apparently didn't want to design something new, so instead they'll build something new.


----------



## MissGina5

danikoski said:


> I believe the Beirgarten is the queue area for the Germany ride, would have to the queue elsewhere. But I agree...it would make sense to start with Germany and Japan.
> 
> However, I'm guessing the UK ride might get built while they have the backstage area adjacent and behind the UK pavilion torn up for the gondola. I wouldn't even be surprised if they are in the same building, since the gondola buildings in London are two stories with shops under.
> 
> France is a little bit weird, except they have a ride ready to go. I would have thought Germany/Japan would have made more building sense first, but Disney apparently didn't want to design something new, so instead they'll build something new.



yeah thats a little annoying that they wont sit down and dream up something new but I mean I have no choice but to take what I can get. But maybe itll mean 2 new pavilions???


----------



## FoxC63

I think they should have flavored popcorn in every land at Epcot!


----------



## ucfknight

danikoski said:


> I believe the Beirgarten is the queue area for the Germany ride, would have to the queue elsewhere.



Biergarten was not the queue area for the Germany ride.  The queue area was to the right of Biergarten.  There used to be big wooden doors through the archway to the right of clock tower.  That would have been the entrance to the ride.  The ride would have actually exited through a walkway overlooking Biergarten and would have exited through that left archway where the Biergarten entrance is located.


----------



## danikoski

MissGina5 said:


> yeah thats a little annoying that they wont sit down and dream up something new but I mean I have no choice but to take what I can get. But maybe itll mean 2 new pavilions???



It sounds like at least one in the form of Brazil, with the Rat ride in France, some sort of ride in the UK, and a Coco overlay in Mexico. There have also been what I'd call blue sky rumors of a Rapunzel ride in Germany. We will see how much of any of that pans out...I mean, look at how many pavilions there were supposed to be 30 years ago. Really a wait and see, although the Ratatouille ride is pretty much at the shovel stage at this point, so it'll happen. And as long as Coco isn't a complete flop, that'll happen too. The rest, who knows.


----------



## danikoski

ucfknight said:


> Biergarten was not the queue area for the Germany ride.  The queue area was to the right of Biergarten.  There used to be big wooden doors through the archway to the right of clock tower.  That would have been the entrance to the ride.  The ride would have actually exited through a walkway overlooking Biergarten and would have exited through that left archway where the Biergarten entrance is located.



Thanks for the clarification...so it really wouldn't take a huge amount of work to put a ride in...well, except design, some more money, and ambition


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> And it's rewatchable.   Which I find ironic cause they won't release the previous "masterpiece"


Probably the best Star Wars movie ever made in my opinion. The originals are really great in their own right, but the "feel" to that movie was unlike any of the others


----------



## MissGina5

danikoski said:


> It sounds like at least one in the form of Brazil, with the Rat ride in France, some sort of ride in the UK, and a Coco overlay in Mexico. There have also been what I'd call blue sky rumors of a Rapunzel ride in Germany. We will see how much of any of that pans out...I mean, look at how many pavilions there were supposed to be 30 years ago. Really a wait and see, although the Ratatouille ride is pretty much at the shovel stage at this point, so it'll happen. And as long as Coco isn't a complete flop, that'll happen too. The rest, who knows.


tangled deserves a ride tbh


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> tangled deserves a ride tbh


Preferably in fantasyland


----------



## ucfknight

MissGina5 said:


> tangled deserves a ride tbh


Bathrooms aren't good enough?


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> Preferably in fantasyland


I mean yeah of course but if we want rapunzel to guide me through germany ill do it.


----------



## MissGina5

ucfknight said:


> Bathrooms aren't good enough?


NO


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ucfknight said:


> Bathrooms aren't good enough?



Well, at least in the men's room there is a bit of a shooting gallery attraction


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, at least in the men's room there is a bit of a shooting gallery attraction



This just sounds weird!


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> I mean yeah of course but if we want rapunzel to guide me through germany ill do it.


I'm just not a fan of IP I world showcase even if tangled kinda works. Im fighting a losing battle though and I'm fully aware of it


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> I'm just not a fan of IP I world showcase even if tangled kinda works. Im fighting a losing battle though and I'm fully aware of it


I understand truly. I would say though that the vast majority of WS is still what it currently is, and if you want to find IPs youll be able to. Thats not so bad right? We can make it through this change together!


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> I understand truly. I would say though that the vast majority of WS is still what it currently is, and if you want to find IPs youll be able to. Thats not so bad right? We can make it through this change together!


I don't mind tasteful additions (which is really think ratatouille will be) but I'd also love some general rides themed around countries. I can dream right?


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> I don't mind tasteful additions (which is really think ratatouille will be) but I'd also love some general rides themed around countries. I can dream right?


For sure! I'm almost blessed because I never got to go on maelstrom so idk what I'm missing lol


----------



## Fantasia79

I keep seeing Spain & Brazil as new pavilions.  Spain with IP tie in for a future movie release.

Hope they do it.


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> For sure! I'm almost blessed because I never got to go on maelstrom so idk what I'm missing lol


It was fun but it's not what people hype it up to be. It was in dire need of a refresh


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> It was fun but it's not what people hype it up to be. It was in dire need of a refresh


Maelstrom was a nice dark ride. Nothing really special, though the door opening and reverse was a nice touch. The ride was well-complimented by the script, something I can't say as much about FEA being shoehorned in. Was it a ride that in and off itself I lament losing? No. Is it a ride I think was replaced by a better option, either through the ride update itself or thematically for the park? Absolutely not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Maelstrom was a nice dark ride. Nothing really special, though the door opening and reverse was a nice touch. The ride was well-complimented by the script, something I can't say as much about FEA being shoehorned in. Was it a ride that in and off itself I lament losing? No. Is it a ride I think was replaced by a better option, either through the ride update itself or thematically for the park? Absolutely not.



I agree with this overall assessment - while not an amazing ride in and of itself, I thought it did go through a lot of different aspects of Norway in a fun and relatively unique way and had a few memorable moments and lines ("back, back, over the falls!", etc.) and definitely felt like they took out a ride that "fit" with what EPCOt was about for something that was just a popular movie and kinda, sorata, if you squinted, fit the pavilion.  And the end result is something that is pretty good (the animatronics I think are quite good) but still feels like it should have been a new ride, built from the ground up, and in Fantasyland in MK, not in WS in EPCOT


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> Maelstrom was a nice dark ride. Nothing really special, though the door opening and reverse was a nice touch. The ride was well-complimented by the script, something I can't say as much about FEA being shoehorned in. Was it a ride that in and off itself I lament losing? No. Is it a ride I think was replaced by a better option, either through the ride update itself or thematically for the park? Absolutely not.


I'm with you. Maelstrom wasn't something I'd do every vacation (basically not something I'd wait more than 15 minutes for) but it had some cool features to it, and was kinda fun. It's more about what replaced it obviously


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Jackie Gailey just posted an article about 3 DCI World-Class Drum Corps will be marching through Disney Springs on Sunday:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ups-to-perform-this-sunday-at-disney-springs/

For those of you who do not know what this is, these groups travel throughout the summer at different regional shows across the United States. They are very similar to marching bands and by the end of their summer season, the winning drum corps can be very close to perfect. I say they are similar, but they only march brass, percussion, color guard, and they have a pit. Sadly, I'm a saxophone player, so I was never able to be in one of these. They are absolutely amazing! I have been to World Championships twice, regional shows every year for the past decade (besides this year since I was at WDW when they came through my area), and the World Championship Quarterfinals Movie Event almost every year.

Here is the schedule based on what was posted in the article: The groups will include The Cavaliers (Rosemont, IL) at 11:00 a.m., Carolina Crown (Fort Mill, SC) at 1:00 p.m., and The Cadets (Allentown, PA) at 3:00 p.m.

The Cavaliers and Carolina Crown are my favorite Drum Corp International Drum Corps. If you will be in Disney Springs on Sunday, I highly recommend seeing these amazing performances.


----------



## Gastonecrosse

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Jackie Gailey just posted an article about 3 DCI World-Class Drum Corps will be marching through Disney Springs on Sunday:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ups-to-perform-this-sunday-at-disney-springs/
> 
> For those of you who do not know what this is, these groups travel throughout the summer at different regional shows across the United States. They are very similar to marching bands and by the end of their summer season, the winning drum corps can be very close to perfect. I say they are similar, but they only march brass, percussion, color guard, and they have a pit. Sadly, I'm a saxophone player, so I was never able to be in one of these. They are absolutely amazing! I have been to World Championships twice, regional shows every year for the past decade (besides this year since I was at WDW when they came through my area), and the World Championship Quarterfinals Movie Event almost every year.
> 
> Here is the schedule based on what was posted in the article: The groups will include The Cavaliers (Rosemont, IL) at 11:00 a.m., Carolina Crown (Fort Mill, SC) at 1:00 p.m., and The Cadets (Allentown, PA) at 3:00 p.m.
> 
> The Cavaliers and Carolina Crown are my favorite Drum Corp International Drum Corps. If you will be in Disney Springs on Sunday, I highly recommend seeing these amazing performances.



Ah yes reminds me of watching the DCI Future Corps in Epcot back in the day.  My former High School Marching Band Director, Marty Hurley, was involved with DCI for much of his career and was inducted after his passing into the DCI Hall of Fame.  I would highly recommend watching them preform if given the chance.  As AMusicLifeForMe stated, you will be watching small scale choreographed marching perfection.


----------



## pkrieger2287

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Jackie Gailey just posted an article about 3 DCI World-Class Drum Corps will be marching through Disney Springs on Sunday:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ups-to-perform-this-sunday-at-disney-springs/
> 
> For those of you who do not know what this is, these groups travel throughout the summer at different regional shows across the United States. They are very similar to marching bands and by the end of their summer season, the winning drum corps can be very close to perfect. I say they are similar, but they only march brass, percussion, color guard, and they have a pit. Sadly, I'm a saxophone player, so I was never able to be in one of these. They are absolutely amazing! I have been to World Championships twice, regional shows every year for the past decade (besides this year since I was at WDW when they came through my area), and the World Championship Quarterfinals Movie Event almost every year.
> 
> Here is the schedule based on what was posted in the article: The groups will include The Cavaliers (Rosemont, IL) at 11:00 a.m., Carolina Crown (Fort Mill, SC) at 1:00 p.m., and The Cadets (Allentown, PA) at 3:00 p.m.
> 
> The Cavaliers and Carolina Crown are my favorite Drum Corp International Drum Corps. If you will be in Disney Springs on Sunday, I highly recommend seeing these amazing performances.




This will be awesome... Wish I was there and could see it. Hopefully they get a rest day also and get to spend a little time in the parks!


----------



## Fantasia79

If you're there, GO see those corps!  It's incredible.  

I taught drum corps from 2001-2004.  Unbelievable activity.


----------



## Fantasia79

Gastonecrosse said:


> Ah yes reminds me of watching the DCI Future Corps in Epcot back in the day.  My former High School Marching Band Director, Marty Hurley, was involved with DCI for much of his career and was inducted after his passing into the DCI Hall of Fame.  I would highly recommend watching them preform if given the chance.  As AMusicLifeForMe stated, you will be watching small scale choreographed marching perfection.



 Two of my friends performed with Future Corps.  Wish Disney kept them.  

I've been judged by Marty several times and met him at critique.  Great guy!  Very lucky you got to be in his program.


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Jackie Gailey just posted an article about 3 DCI World-Class Drum Corps will be marching through Disney Springs on Sunday:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ups-to-perform-this-sunday-at-disney-springs/
> 
> For those of you who do not know what this is, these groups travel throughout the summer at different regional shows across the United States. They are very similar to marching bands and by the end of their summer season, the winning drum corps can be very close to perfect. I say they are similar, but they only march brass, percussion, color guard, and they have a pit. Sadly, I'm a saxophone player, so I was never able to be in one of these. They are absolutely amazing! I have been to World Championships twice, regional shows every year for the past decade (besides this year since I was at WDW when they came through my area), and the World Championship Quarterfinals Movie Event almost every year.
> 
> Here is the schedule based on what was posted in the article: The groups will include The Cavaliers (Rosemont, IL) at 11:00 a.m., Carolina Crown (Fort Mill, SC) at 1:00 p.m., and The Cadets (Allentown, PA) at 3:00 p.m.
> 
> The Cavaliers and Carolina Crown are my favorite Drum Corp International Drum Corps. If you will be in Disney Springs on Sunday, I highly recommend seeing these amazing performances.


Wow, I know kids from my Son's HS band currently playing for Cavaliers and Crown.  We go every year to Indy for the championships.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Phicinfan said:


> Wow, I know kids from my Son's HS band currently playing for Cavaliers and Crown.  We go every year to Indy for the championships.



That's awesome! I was in Indy for the 2014 (Highest score in World Championship History) and 2015 (the year Carolina Crown got robbed) World Championships. I'm not a Blue Devils fan at all, so lets just say the end of those nights were not fun at all lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney operated restaurants join Visit Orlando’s Magical Dining Month for 2017*


----------



## rteetz

*News

‘Cars 3’-Inspired Food and Beverage Offerings ‘Cruz’ into Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen 2 will begin recording soon

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/frozen-2-will-start-vocal-recordings-soon/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney operated restaurants join Visit Orlando’s Magical Dining Month for 2017*



That's pretty cool to get to eat at Jiko for $35


----------



## dclpluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's pretty cool to get to eat at Jiko for $35



Yes it is I did price checks and you save money this way and you give a dollar for a very good cause.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's pretty cool to get to eat at Jiko for $35


Same with the wave. A hidden gem on property (literally and figuratively)


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's awesome! I was in Indy for the 2014 (Highest score in World Championship History) and 2015 (the year Carolina Crown got robbed) World Championships. I'm not a Blue Devils fan at all, so lets just say the end of those nights were not fun at all lol.


I have gone the last two years so 15 and 16, and we have tickets for this year as well.  My kids are the ultimate band geeks.   I too am not a Blue Devils fan, so I feel ya.

I am a bit of a radical, I grew up in the Allentown PA area, so I route for them even though my kids get greatly embarrassed by it.


----------



## FredQc

Cirque du Soleil buys Blue Man Group:

http://montrealgazette.com/entertai...l-acquires-blue-man-groups-production-company

In the biggest move since it was acquired by private equity firm TPG Capital for $1.4 billion in 2015, the Cirque du Soleil announced Thursday that it has acquired New York-based Blue Man Productions. No financial terms of the acquisition were revealed.

This company is best-known for the popular Blue Man Group show, which has been performed in more than 20 countries and has been seen by more than 35 million people since 1991.

It immediately transforms the Montreal-based circus into an even more significant player in the global live-performance industry and it is the first time the Cirque has taken over another major entertainment company. Blue Man has six resident shows, in New York, Boston, Chicago, Orlando, Las Vegas, and Berlin.

“We were always intrigued by the success of the Blue Man Group,” said Cirque du Soleil CEO Daniel Lamarre, in a phone interview from New York City Thursday morning.

“This company has existed for 25 years and we were looking at them and (thinking) they were not dissimilar to Cirque du Soleil, in terms of their history and more importantly in terms of their creativity,” Lamarre said. “Like Cirque, they’ve been very innovative in terms of the content of their shows.”

So the Cirque executives started courting Blue Man co-founders Chris Wink and Phil Stanton several months back and from the start, there was a receptiveness from Blue Man to the idea of a sale to the Cirque.

“The idea here is that we can use the amazing marketing and distribution force of Cirque du Soleil and really take the brand of Blue Man Group and expand it at a much more rapid pace,” Lamarre said.

Lamarre notes that for the new owners of Cirque, the key to growth is diversification.

“We thought that it was important that much as we believe there’s still growth within the circus arts content, we thought that if we wanted to accelerate our growth internationally, we needed two things. We needed to identify some projects organically like the NFL Experience that we’re going to open in November here on Times Square. It opens us to all the sports experiences so it’s a new category of content. And the acquisition of Blue Man is in the same line. When we’re looking at what our ambition is as an organization, we really want to become a global leader of live entertainment and that’s why Blue Man fits 100 per cent in our new strategy.”

Lamarre underlined that the Cirque du Soleil and Blue Man Group will remain two completely distinct brands and the Blue Man management team will remain in place.

And there may well be other acquisitions on the horizon for Cirque du Soleil.

“We are in a situation that we think we can bring the company to the next level,” said Lamarre. “With TPG we are going to look at all the brands that we think could fit in our strategy. But I also want people to understand that a huge portion of our growth in the future is going to come from our creative centre in Montreal. We have a lot of things in our pipeline. We are also working on geographical diversification.”

Lamarre is headed to China next week, where he will announce that they are going to tour in seven cities in China starting this October and they are going to announce the opening of their first big resident show in China that is going to open in 2018 in Hangzhou.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FredQc said:


> Cirque du Soleil buys Blue Man Group:
> 
> http://montrealgazette.com/entertai...l-acquires-blue-man-groups-production-company



that is interesting (so interesting I just Blue myself)

since Blue Man Group now performs at Universal, right?  Wonder if that could mean they would end that and then come to the Cirque Theater at Disney Springs instead


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FredQc said:


> Cirque du Soleil buys Blue Man Group:
> 
> http://montrealgazette.com/entertai...l-acquires-blue-man-groups-production-company
> 
> In the biggest move since it was acquired by private equity firm TPG Capital for $1.4 billion in 2015, the Cirque du Soleil announced Thursday that it has acquired New York-based Blue Man Productions. No financial terms of the acquisition were revealed.
> 
> This company is best-known for the popular Blue Man Group show, which has been performed in more than 20 countries and has been seen by more than 35 million people since 1991.
> 
> It immediately transforms the Montreal-based circus into an even more significant player in the global live-performance industry and it is the first time the Cirque has taken over another major entertainment company. Blue Man has six resident shows, in New York, Boston, Chicago, Orlando, Las Vegas, and Berlin.
> 
> “We were always intrigued by the success of the Blue Man Group,” said Cirque du Soleil CEO Daniel Lamarre, in a phone interview from New York City Thursday morning.
> 
> “This company has existed for 25 years and we were looking at them and (thinking) they were not dissimilar to Cirque du Soleil, in terms of their history and more importantly in terms of their creativity,” Lamarre said. “Like Cirque, they’ve been very innovative in terms of the content of their shows.”
> 
> So the Cirque executives started courting Blue Man co-founders Chris Wink and Phil Stanton several months back and from the start, there was a receptiveness from Blue Man to the idea of a sale to the Cirque.
> 
> “The idea here is that we can use the amazing marketing and distribution force of Cirque du Soleil and really take the brand of Blue Man Group and expand it at a much more rapid pace,” Lamarre said.
> 
> Lamarre notes that for the new owners of Cirque, the key to growth is diversification.
> 
> “We thought that it was important that much as we believe there’s still growth within the circus arts content, we thought that if we wanted to accelerate our growth internationally, we needed two things. We needed to identify some projects organically like the NFL Experience that we’re going to open in November here on Times Square. It opens us to all the sports experiences so it’s a new category of content. And the acquisition of Blue Man is in the same line. When we’re looking at what our ambition is as an organization, we really want to become a global leader of live entertainment and that’s why Blue Man fits 100 per cent in our new strategy.”
> 
> Lamarre underlined that the Cirque du Soleil and Blue Man Group will remain two completely distinct brands and the Blue Man management team will remain in place.
> 
> And there may well be other acquisitions on the horizon for Cirque du Soleil.
> 
> “We are in a situation that we think we can bring the company to the next level,” said Lamarre. “With TPG we are going to look at all the brands that we think could fit in our strategy. But I also want people to understand that a huge portion of our growth in the future is going to come from our creative centre in Montreal. We have a lot of things in our pipeline. We are also working on geographical diversification.”
> 
> Lamarre is headed to China next week, where he will announce that they are going to tour in seven cities in China starting this October and they are going to announce the opening of their first big resident show in China that is going to open in 2018 in Hangzhou.


Well now that is interesting.

I've only seen Blue Man Group one time-in Vegas. And after over 8 years going by I'll see them again-in Vegas-in a few months. 

I appreciate that at least right now they are keeping them separate brands.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is interesting (so interesting I just Blue myself)
> 
> since Blue Man Group now performs at Universal, right?  Wonder if that could mean they would end that and then come to the Cirque Theater at Disney Springs instead


I wonder though if they have a deal with Universal for X amount of time.

Currently they have been at Universal for just over 10 years (June 2007).


----------



## BigRed98

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well now that is interesting.
> 
> I've only seen Blue Man Group one time-in Vegas. And after over 8 years going by I'll see them again-in Vegas-in a few months.
> 
> I appreciate that at least right now they are keeping them separate brands.



I saw Blue Man Group in Vegas and they were fun to watch. I would love for them to come to Disney Springs.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is interesting (so interesting I just Blue myself)
> 
> since Blue Man Group now performs at Universal, right?  Wonder if that could mean they would end that and then come to the Cirque Theater at Disney Springs instead


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I saw Blue Man Group in Vegas and they were fun to watch. I would love for them to come to Disney Springs.



I've seen them a few times in NYC - it is a great show and a lot of fun and I think would be a good fit for Disney Springs


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> I saw Blue Man Group in Vegas and they were fun to watch. I would love for them to come to Disney Springs.


For me I'm torn on that. Because it's doubtful they would have 2 shows in Orlando and I wonder if something would give if they moved it to Disney Springs.

But..a big plus if at Disney Springs is parking is free whereas parking at CityWalk is not.


----------



## LSLS

Cirque is leaving Disney at the end of the year, and I don't think many expected a new Cirque show there unless I missed something.  This might be their first step in a post-Disney presence in Orlando.


----------



## RAD

LSLS said:


> Cirque is leaving Disney at the end of the year, and I don't think many expected a new Cirque show there unless I missed something.  This might be their first step in a post-Disney presence in Orlando.


Announced today that Cirque has purchased the Blue Man Group so maybe they might be coming over?


----------



## LSLS

RAD said:


> Announced today that Cirque has purchased the Blue Man Group so maybe they might be coming over?



I mean I guess it's possible, but the rumors as of like a month ago was that they were going to demolish the whole building and add more restaurants and adult entertainment.


----------



## MissGina5

Fantasia79 said:


> I keep seeing Spain & Brazil as new pavilions.  Spain with IP tie in for a future movie release.
> 
> Hope they do it.


Gigantic most likely


----------



## atricks

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> For me I'm torn on that. Because it's doubtful they would have 2 shows in Orlando and I wonder if something would give if they moved it to Disney Springs.
> 
> But..a big plus if at Disney Springs is parking is free whereas parking at CityWalk is not.



Parking is free for everyone after 6pm when the shows run (Except for when Halloween Horror nights, when the time is 8pm)


----------



## crazy4wdw

The cover and main article for the fall edition of D23 magazine will highlight the 30 anniversary of the Disney Legends award. The magazine will feature all 267 past recipients of the award. I'm really looking forward to this edition, should be out in late July for D23 gold members.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

atricks said:


> Parking is free for everyone after 6pm when the shows run (Except for when Halloween Horror nights, when the time is 8pm)


That is true, though that just happened in Feb I believe. I was more thinking as a general thing. Someone can go to Disney Springs without restriction at this time (other than preferred parking areas) and not pay. However, at Universal if you want onto their property with your car you would need to pay a parking fee unless you wait til 6pm which is limiting. 

And actually they do have shows at 6pm (usually they will have a 9pm show that same night) so technically you would have to pay a parking fee if going to see the 6pm show.


----------



## writerguyfl

Fantasia79 said:


> If you're there, GO see those corps!  It's incredible.  I taught drum corps from 2001-2004.  Unbelievable activity.



My high school band director was a DCI judge.  Money was an issue, so I only got to join a corps and march for one year.  It was a crazy, hard, exhausting, and wonderful experience.  I marched with Southwind way back in 1993, the first year they moved into Open Class (now called World Class).



rteetz said:


> *Disney operated restaurants join Visit Orlando’s Magical Dining Month for 2017*



The linked article didn't give dates, so I looked them up: August 25 - October 1, 2017.



LSLS said:


> Cirque is leaving Disney at the end of the year, and I don't think many expected a new Cirque show there unless I missed something.  This might be their first step in a post-Disney presence in Orlando.



I think the general consensus is that Cirque du Soleil is not leaving Disney Springs.  Here's a quote from the press release announcing La Nouba's closure.  Note the last line:

"We are incredibly proud of the success that La Nouba has had for nearly two decades," said Jerry Nadal, Senior Vice President of the Resident Shows Division for Cirque du Soleil. "We want to thank Walt Disney World Resort for a wonderful relationship over the years. We look forward to announcing what’s next for Cirque du Soleil."​Source: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nal-disney-springs-performance-this-december/

Given that La Nouba ran for 19 years, my money is on Cirque do Soleil wanting to stay.  Clearly Orlando is a market that can sustain a resident show.

As for Blue Man Group moving, I doubt that will happen.  I'd imagine that the decision about what will come to Disney Springs (if anything) has already been made.  They are simply waiting for the most opportune time to announce that decision.


----------



## umichigan10

writerguyfl said:


> Given that La Nouba ran for 19 years, my money is on Cirque do Soleil wanting to stay.  Clearly Orlando is a market that can sustain a resident show.


I wouldn't be too surprised if they axed they building. The seem to be looking to get back into some sort of adult entertainment (even though they demoed an entire island devoted to such but let's not get caught up on that tidbit). I just don't know exactly how much space they'd free up over there


----------



## tcufrog

The Beatles resident Cirque show in Vegas is one of the most amazing things I've seen. My dh isn't a huge live theater or Beatles fan and he loved it too. I'd love to see something similar with Disney IP. Imagine what they could do just with Mary Poppins or Aladdin.


----------



## crazy4wdw

tcufrog said:


> The Beatles resident Cirque show in Vegas is one of the most amazing things I've seen. My dh isn't a huge live theater or Beatles fan and he loved it too. I'd love to see something similar with Disney IP. Imagine what they could do just with Mary Poppins or Aladdin.


I always thought it would be cool if WDW had a venue where they could show their Broadway productions such as Mary Poppins, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, etc.


----------



## tcufrog

It would be awesome to attend a Disney broadway show in DS and then go to dinner in one of the restaurants.  The shows would be sold out and it would bring people to DS who might not visit otherwise.


----------



## New Mouse

A cirque disney show makes too much sense...their beatles show in vegas is amazing


----------



## ej119

crazy4wdw said:


> I always thought it would be cool if WDW had a venue where they could show their Broadway productions such as Mary Poppins, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, etc.



Me too! When they announced a similarly themed venue in Shanghai I began hoping they would bring the concept over to the States.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Same with the wave. A hidden gem on property (literally and figuratively)



Ouch...foul!!!

The wave is terrible...no, sir


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> I always thought it would be cool if WDW had a venue where they could show their Broadway productions such as Mary Poppins, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, etc.


I have been hoping they would do this since they put the Lion King at Shanghai. I would easily go see one of their shows every time I go to WDW if they did that. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## DrunkJam

crazy4wdw said:


> I always thought it would be cool if WDW had a venue where they could show their Broadway productions such as Mary Poppins, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, etc.


YES!
I would totally pay to see them. A great use of an evening at WDW


----------



## writerguyfl

crazy4wdw said:


> I always thought it would be cool if WDW had a venue where they could show their Broadway productions such as Mary Poppins, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, etc.





tcufrog said:


> It would be awesome to attend a Disney broadway show in DS and then go to dinner in one of the restaurants.  The shows would be sold out and it would bring people to DS who might not visit otherwise.



I know others will disagree, but I do not believe Broadway would survive at Disney Springs.  I don't want to hijack the News thread, so I won't get into lots of analysis.  But, Disney Theatrical wouldn't be keen on losing part of their New York and touring production audiences to Disney World.

There's also the problem of the theatre.  The La Nouba theatre is a thrust stage and all of the Disney Broadway shows were created for proscenium stages.  That means they'd have two options.  They could completely re-work every show to fit a thrust stage.  Or, they could build an entirely new theatre.  Both of those options are wildly expensive.  And, they aren't even sure bets.

Guests already have sticker shock when it comes to vacation prices.  Convincing people they need to spend an extra $100+ per person for a two-hour show is an uphill battle...especially if they can go see elements of The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast for free at the theme parks.

Finally, Orlando already has a state-of-the-art in Downtown Orlando: The Walt Disney Theatre.  If Disney tried to pull all of their touring shows out of their namesake theatre to put them at Disney Springs, the local community would not be pleased.  That's a PR nightmare not worth invoking.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ouch...foul!!!
> 
> The wave is terrible...no, sir


I disagree, I don't eat their regularly, but I've had good meals there everytime I've gone


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I disagree, I don't eat their regularly, but I've had good meals there everytime I've gone


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ouch...foul!!!
> 
> The wave is terrible...no, sir


Over the last few years, during our last three or four trips, we have made a special point to have a reservation at the Wave and have been happy we did. We found the wait staff to be competent and very friendly, and the food was very good. Overall, we were very pleased. Everyone has their own opinion, and restaurants do change over time. I think this one has changed for the better.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> Over the last few years, during our last three or four trips, we have made a special point to have a reservation at the Wave and have been happy we did. We found the wait staff to be competent and very friendly, and the food was very good. Overall, we were very pleased. Everyone has their own opinion, and restaurants do change over time. I think this one has changed for the better.



It's all a bit hit or miss...

We went I think 3 times over the first 3 years and it was honestly horrible food.  I couldn't figure it out.  They were telling everyone to get their "signature crab cake" that was dredged out of the mud in 1978 by the smell of it..

It just wasn't working.  I also don't like the location...and part (I'll admit) is that the concourse steakhouse was knocked out for it.  To expand chef mickeys which is probably the worst of buffets...
Concourse was the one good steak place in wdw...as yachtsmans is a mediocre as you can get.

Pass...for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> I know others will disagree, but I do not believe Broadway would survive at Disney Springs.  I don't want to hijack the News thread, so I won't get into lots of analysis.  But, Disney Theatrical wouldn't be keen on losing part of their New York and touring production audiences to Disney World.
> 
> There's also the problem of the theatre.  The La Nouba theatre is a thrust stage and all of the Disney Broadway shows were created for proscenium stages.  That means they'd have two options.  They could completely re-work every show to fit a thrust stage.  Or, they could build an entirely new theatre.  Both of those options are wildly expensive.  And, they aren't even sure bets.
> 
> Guests already have sticker shock when it comes to vacation prices.  Convincing people they need to spend an extra $100+ per person for a two-hour show is an uphill battle...especially if they can go see elements of The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast for free at the theme parks.
> 
> Finally, Orlando already has a state-of-the-art in Downtown Orlando: The Walt Disney Theatre.  If Disney tried to pull all of their touring shows out of their namesake theatre to put them at Disney Springs, the local community would not be pleased.  That's a PR nightmare not worth invoking.



I think this is really good information and a good thought - especially considering the Walt Disney Theatre in Downtown Orlando ... so I do see productions that would compete with shows that would be there being a challenge

Perhaps it could be a show that is unique to that spot and maybe something a little shorter - thinking something like the Aladdin and now Frozen shows they have at DCA ... I believe those shows are about an hour and I would think would cost less than a full length Broadway show (and could combine it with like "dinner and a show" packages)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

writerguyfl said:


> I know others will disagree, but I do not believe Broadway would survive at Disney Springs.  I don't want to hijack the News thread, so I won't get into lots of analysis.  But, Disney Theatrical wouldn't be keen on losing part of their New York and touring production audiences to Disney World.
> 
> There's also the problem of the theatre.  The La Nouba theatre is a thrust stage and all of the Disney Broadway shows were created for proscenium stages.  That means they'd have two options.  They could completely re-work every show to fit a thrust stage.  Or, they could build an entirely new theatre.  Both of those options are wildly expensive.  And, they aren't even sure bets.
> 
> Guests already have sticker shock when it comes to vacation prices.  Convincing people they need to spend an extra $100+ per person for a two-hour show is an uphill battle...especially if they can go see elements of The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast for free at the theme parks.
> 
> Finally, Orlando already has a state-of-the-art in Downtown Orlando: The Walt Disney Theatre.  If Disney tried to pull all of their touring shows out of their namesake theatre to put them at Disney Springs, the local community would not be pleased.  That's a PR nightmare not worth invoking.



The price of la nouba was always the problem...bottomline.  We couldn't sell the thing when it was new...and they tried Bigtime.

There's a different mentality when you're in New York or Vegas than Orlando and people didn't really want to break the mold.


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ouch...foul!!!
> 
> The wave is terrible...no, sir



Why you gotta yuck his/her yum?


----------



## Tiffany_m15

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ouch...foul!!!
> 
> The wave is terrible...no, sir



We just ate there on Monday for the first time knowing that in the past their reputation hadn't been the best but we were really pleasantly surprised. We had Chicken Tortilla Soup, Caesar Salad, and Reubens on Sunflower seed bread plus we tried the seasonal trio dessert. It was excellent. We would definitely go there again. Service was a little slow but I'm guessing it had something to do with just switching over from breakfast (we saw waffles on the tables as we walked in).

And WDWInfo just listed it as one of 5 Hidden Gems at Walt Disney World.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> Why you gotta yuck his/her yum?



Cause it's my opinion and I elaborated why...to each their own.

What good does it do for everybody to say "it's great!" About everything?  Some things are better and some are worse. Such is life.  It's not been a good place for me but i'm sure others think the exact opposite.  Such is real life.


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> Cause it's my opinion and I elaborated why...to each their own.
> 
> What good does it do for everybody to say "it's great!" About everything?  Some things are better and some are worse. Such is life.  It's not been a good place for me but i'm sure others think the exact opposite.  Such is real life.



There is a difference in disagreeing and telling someone "no your opinion is wrong." The way you did it rubbed me the wrong way. You didn't elaborate, you just said it was terrible and that it was a foul to have his opinion. Just one of my pet peeves. Sorry if you didn't mean it as harshly as I took it. I have no opinion on the wave as I've only been there for breakfast and the short walk to MK.


----------



## pkrieger2287

writerguyfl said:


> I know others will disagree, but I do not believe Broadway would survive at Disney Springs.  I don't want to hijack the News thread, so I won't get into lots of analysis.  But, Disney Theatrical wouldn't be keen on losing part of their New York and touring production audiences to Disney World.
> 
> There's also the problem of the theatre.  The La Nouba theatre is a thrust stage and all of the Disney Broadway shows were created for proscenium stages.  That means they'd have two options.  They could completely re-work every show to fit a thrust stage.  Or, they could build an entirely new theatre.  Both of those options are wildly expensive.  And, they aren't even sure bets.
> 
> Guests already have sticker shock when it comes to vacation prices.  Convincing people they need to spend an extra $100+ per person for a two-hour show is an uphill battle...especially if they can go see elements of The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast for free at the theme parks.
> 
> Finally, Orlando already has a state-of-the-art in Downtown Orlando: The Walt Disney Theatre.  If Disney tried to pull all of their touring shows out of their namesake theatre to put them at Disney Springs, the local community would not be pleased.  That's a PR nightmare not worth invoking.



I feel like Disney and Disney Springs was a place I never really thought of to see a Cirque Du Soleil show.  Yes they are amazing, however there are so many other things to do in and around the parks.

The Broadway idea I find intriguing however, because it would further show Disney's desire to make DS an evening destination for guests and non-guests (residents of the Orlando area).  While I can understand the concern regarding a Broadway show taking away revenue from other touring productions I just don't feel that would be the case.  If I was visiting and had a free evening I would attend a performance because it would continue to immerse me further into the "Disney Experience".  The price is going to be comparable to me attending a dessert viewing party essentially so that isn't a big deal.

I would also still attend the same production if it came touring in my area because I would want to enjoy that experience and those memories again.

It's effect on touring productions in the Orlando area could be debated further, however it is going to be more profitable for Disney to have someone see a show at DS, eat at their restaurants, shop at their shops, etc.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> There is a difference in disagreeing and telling someone "no your opinion is wrong." The way you did it rubbed me the wrong way. You didn't elaborate, you just said it was terrible and that it was a foul to have his opinion. Just one of my pet peeves. Sorry if you didn't mean it as harshly as I took it. I have no opinion on the wave as I've only been there for breakfast and the short walk to MK.



I was playing with it...but then I did say why I don't like it. 

Maybe it's gotten better. Maybe they've revamped the menu. Maybe it's just not me.

I get this all the time...if I present it as a fact, I label it as fact...so I don't feel the need to put IMHO all over everything else.

If you want me to say my hidden gems...I have and will. The door swings both ways.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is really good information and a good thought - especially considering the Walt Disney Theatre in Downtown Orlando ... so I do see productions that would compete with shows that would be there being a challenge
> 
> Perhaps it could be a show that is unique to that spot and maybe something a little shorter - thinking something like the Aladdin and now Frozen shows they have at DCA ... I believe those shows are about an hour and I would think would cost less than a full length Broadway show (and could combine it with like "dinner and a show" packages)



I like the idea of a unique show to DS with dinner and show packages. Something that is Broadway-esque but not directly one of their Broadway shows. They are quite good at doing shows.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Big Changes to Disney’s Yacht Club Resort Dining Options at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## MissGina5

danikoski said:


> I like the idea of a unique show to DS with dinner and show packages. Something that is Broadway-esque but not directly one of their Broadway shows. They are quite good at doing shows.


I would want something like festival of the Lion King but maybe longer?


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Featured Sweet Treats at the Disney Parks for July*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Reservations Open July 6 for ‘Fantasmic!’ Dining Packages at Disneyland Park*


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Reservations Open July 6 for ‘Fantasmic!’ Dining Packages at Disneyland Park*



Yeaterday afternoon it took me 1.5 hours of calling/refreshing the page to get one for 4 for July 23 at Blue Bayou, so grab 'em early!


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> The price of la nouba was always the problem...bottomline.  *We couldn't sell the thing when it was new*...and they tried Bigtime.




Hot diggety Dog, all this time I had you pegged as a salesman! 

Used cars in your rear view mirror too?


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> I would want something like festival of the Lion King but maybe longer?



Said it many times.  I consider FOLK the best show down there.  Between it and the Flights of Wonder one can spend relaxing time watching two good shows (Love when they bring the eagle out!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MK first aid refurb postponed

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...first-aid-in-magic-kingdom-beginning-july-11/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Hot diggety Dog, all this time I had you pegged as a salesman!
> 
> Used cars in your rear view mirror too?



...hyundai's don't sell like they used too...


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> Said it many times.  I consider FOLK the best show down there.  Between it and the Flights of Wonder one can spend relaxing time watching two good shows (Love when they bring the eagle out!)


My favorite is Fantasmic but I think that is very park specific. FOLK though majorly impressed me in a way I wasn't prepared for.


----------



## saskdw

wareagle57 said:


> There is a difference in disagreeing and telling someone "no your opinion is wrong." The way you did it rubbed me the wrong way. You didn't elaborate, you just said it was terrible and that it was a foul to have his opinion. Just one of my pet peeves. Sorry if you didn't mean it as harshly as I took it. I have no opinion on the wave as I've only been there for breakfast and the short walk to MK.



I took it as humor and had a good chuckle when reading it.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's all a bit hit or miss...
> 
> We went I think 3 times over the first 3 years and it was honestly horrible food.  I couldn't figure it out.  They were telling everyone to get their "signature crab cake" that was dredged out of the mud in 1978 by the smell of it..
> 
> It just wasn't working.  I also don't like the location...and part (I'll admit) is that the concourse steakhouse was knocked out for it.  To expand chef mickeys which is probably the worst of buffets...
> Concourse was the one good steak place in wdw...as yachtsmans is a mediocre as you can get.
> 
> Pass...for me.


Not sure when it opened but I went in 2012 and 2014 I think? And had fine meals there.


----------



## saskdw

Ate at the Wave once about 3-4 years ago.

Food and service were both very mediocre. Although it wasn't "horrible" there's very little chance we would go back with all the different places to eat at WDW.

We were also disappointed that the whole restaurant wasn't themed like the cool looking entrance, instead of 1960's decor.


----------



## rteetz

I've always heard good things about the wave but never eaten there. I just booked it for lunch on arrival day since I am staying at BLT in January.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I've always heard good things about the wave but never eaten there. I just booked it for lunch on arrival day since I am staying at BLT in January.



It's fine. It just won't be the best meal you'll have during your stay. If I was staying at BLT or CR I might eat there, I just wouldn't make a special trip there to eat at the Wave. It isn't good enough for that IMO.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Reservations Open July 6 for ‘Fantasmic!’ Dining Packages at Disneyland Park*



Shifting Fantasmic! to WDW, is the show back to normal since the Dopey incident?  Thought I read somewhere they removed the steamboat?  Have not been following this at all.  TIA


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...hyundai's don't sell like they used too...



They do in the broken down state of Illinois! Doesn't matter if they have a dent and running on the spare doughnut!  Sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I've always heard good things about the wave but never eaten there. I just booked it for lunch on arrival day since I am staying at BLT in January.



Congrats on the BLT stay!  Enjoy!


----------



## SureAsLiz

FoxC63 said:


> Shifting Fantasmic! to WDW, is the show back to normal since the Dopey incident?  Thought I read somewhere they removed the steamboat?  Have not been following this at all.  TIA



They updated the boat and it has been back to normal for a while now


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Shifting Fantasmic! to WDW, is the show back to normal since the Dopey incident?  Thought I read somewhere they removed the steamboat?  Have not been following this at all.  TIA


Show is back to normal but I believe they added some new railings to prevent fallings.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Congrats on the BLT stay!  Enjoy!


My first time in the MK area so I'm excited!


----------



## FoxC63

All the band talk reminded me of "American Pie" one day when I was at band camp... 






DS(13) plays saxophone, guitar and is now taking piano lessons.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New refreshment carts at WDW golf courses

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...olf-courses-add-new-themed-refreshment-carts/


----------



## FoxC63

What kind of news do they release at D23 Expo?  Anything about Club Villain and new characters and will the info get posted here?


----------



## tcufrog

I never saw La Nouba because I can see a touring Cirque show at home. When I go on vacation I want to do stuff that's totally different from what I can do at home. I would consider seeing a Disney themed Cirque show during a WDW visit if it's very unique, has great reviews and can only be seen there.

Lots of visitors to WDW come from places that the Disney traveling Broadway's shows don't go to either because they're too small to get the shows or because they live in countries the shows don't travel to.  There's ancillary packages you could sell such as dinner and theater packages. People pay good money to eat lunch with an Imagineer. I bet they'd also pay good money to eat with an actor or costume/set designer from the Beauty and the Beast show at DS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoxC63 said:


> What kind of news do they release at D23 Expo?  Anything about Club Villain and new characters and will the info get posted here?



There are different panels to share different types of info - one is on the parks and resorts which is where most of the info about any of the parks would be covered ... There could be mention about Club Villain but likely just a passing note as, to be honest, the news is generally for larger items (think announcing Star Wars Land)

@rteetz started a thread within this forum for posting info from D23: https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-d23-expo-thread.3612435/

There is also a thread in the Disneyland Forum that has a lot of chatter going on (but also for people going to the event and just back and forth on that, not just news)

I assume anything big will also get posted in this thread with links to the other thread


----------



## MissGina5

FoxC63 said:


> Shifting Fantasmic! to WDW, is the show back to normal since the Dopey incident?  Thought I read somewhere they removed the steamboat?  Have not been following this at all.  TIA


When I went in February it was up. Dopey's fall was quite some time ago


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> There are different panels to share different types of info - one is on the parks and resorts which is where most of the info about any of the parks would be covered ... There could be mention about Club Villain but likely just a passing note as, to be honest, the news is generally for larger items (think announcing Star Wars Land)
> 
> @rteetz started a thread within this forum for posting info from D23: https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-d23-expo-thread.3612435/
> 
> There is also a thread in the Disneyland Forum that has a lot of chatter going on (but also for people going to the event and just back and forth on that, not just news)
> 
> I assume anything big will also get posted in this thread with links to the other thread



Thank you for all this!  I really had no clue what took place.  Very informative!  Thanks for the link too!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> It's fine. It just won't be the best meal you'll have during your stay. If I was staying at BLT or CR I might eat there, I just wouldn't make a special trip there to eat at the Wave. It isn't good enough for that IMO.



Right...and while I can see my subpar review being outside the statistical mean...
This review is more consensus.  Average...not great


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New refreshment carts at WDW golf courses
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...olf-courses-add-new-themed-refreshment-carts/



My boy and I would like to see Holly on that Minnie mouse cart!     Not sure we can tip anymore than we did in May though!  

 If either one of us was 15 years younger I woulda had to cover his eyes.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> My first time in the MK area so I'm excited!



Don't forget about the boat to Fort and WL.  A lot of people don't even know about it.  Nice perk to go with monorail and walk to MK.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Not sure when it opened but I went in 2012 and 2014 I think? And had fine meals there.



It opened in '08 or '09...the restaurants were gutted and redone (as is pattern) before bay lake was built.  It's been probably since '10 since I've been there...haven't been inclined to go back...better options at wilderness and on the monorail.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> It opened in '08 or '09...the restaurants were gutted and redone (as is pattern) before bay lake was built.  It's been probably since '10 since I've been there...haven't been inclined to go back...better options at wilderness and on the monorail.



Prolly the whole staff has changed in 7 years.  Menu too.  Even I am tempted to try the hot dog at Casey's even though the one I got there 5 yeas ago tasted like a hot dog.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> It opened in '08 or '09...the restaurants were gutted and redone (as is pattern) before bay lake was built.  It's been probably since '10 since I've been there...haven't been inclined to go back...better options at wilderness and on the monorail.


Fair. I think we can at least both agree the physical location of the place is terrible


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I've always heard good things about the wave but never eaten there. I just booked it for lunch on arrival day since I am staying at BLT in January.


Ayyy have fun, I've stayed their a few times and love it there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Three New Year’s Eve Celebrations at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News

Discovery Cove Offers Swimming with Sharks Experience Beginning on July 14*


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is really good information and a good thought - especially considering the Walt Disney Theatre in Downtown Orlando ... so I do see productions that would compete with shows that would be there being a challenge



For about a year, I worked at a major theatre group in Minneapolis.  There were two sides: one for-profit and one non-profit.  I was on the non-profit side doing development (aka asking people for money to fund our educational programs).  The for-profit side handled the touring Broadway shows.

One of the accounting "tricks" used was to have the non-profit side sponsor the Broadway touring shows.  Doing that allowed the shows to get out of paying a bunch of taxes.  While this seemed shady, it was legal.  All the major markets had similar set-ups, including Tampa and Orlando.

I have a hard time picturing Disney setting up a non-profit for a Disney Springs theatre to take advantage of those tax benefits.  That means they'd need to charge more to make the same profit if they tried bringing in a resident Broadway show.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Perhaps it could be a show that is unique to that spot and maybe something a little shorter - thinking something like the Aladdin and now Frozen shows they have at DCA ... I believe those shows are about an hour and I would think would cost less than a full length Broadway show (and could combine it with like "dinner and a show" packages)



Here's a concept I could see working.  Disney Theatrical created a "jukebox" musical called Disney On the Record.  It was basically Disney songs in concert performed by Broadway veterans.  Some of the performers that did the Epcot Festival of the Arts concerts were alumni of that show.

They could bring in notable singers to headline the show for short periods of time to perform at Disney Springs.  If they planned ahead, they could run a new Cirque du Soleil show concurrently with a show like that by making the sets flexible.  Video screens and projections are now used extensively in Broadway shows.  A technological upgrade to the existing theatre would provide many more options.  Plus, it could be used as a venue for conventions/meetings.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> Here's a concept I could see working.  Disney Theatrical created a "jukebox" musical called Disney On the Record.  It was basically Disney songs in concert performed by Broadway veterans.  Some of the performers that did the Epcot Festival of the Arts concerts were alumni of that show.
> 
> They could bring in notable singers to headline the show for short periods of time to perform at Disney Springs.  If they planned ahead, they could run a new Cirque du Soleil show concurrently with a show like that by making the sets flexible.  Video screens and projections are now used extensively in Broadway shows.  A technological upgrade to the existing theatre would provide many more options.  Plus, it could be used as a venue for conventions/meetings.



That could be cool - maybe with a live orchestra like they are doing for Pixar live

Could even have dancers/performers who "act" out the song - or more like an interpretation of the song (sort of like the "bird" scene from Festival of the Lion King)


----------



## mikepizzo

On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)

I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):

- dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess. 

- one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed. 

- had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)
> 
> I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):
> 
> - dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess.
> 
> - one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed.
> 
> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.




Thanks for the info - and congratulations on getting married!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

mikepizzo said:


> On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)
> 
> I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):
> 
> - dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess.
> 
> - one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed.
> 
> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.



congrats!!!


----------



## SaharanTea

mikepizzo said:


> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.



You probably don't know the answer, but is there any chance of requesting bread?  We have reservations in a couple of weeks.  The pre-meal bread is one of my favorite things at most restaurants.

Real bummer.


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)
> 
> I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):
> 
> - dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess.
> 
> - one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed.
> 
> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.


Congrats as well Pete. It will be interesting to hear your retrospect thoughts on the whole Disney wedding thing having gained some knowledge of your general views on WDW


----------



## mikepizzo

SaharanTea said:


> You probably don't know the answer, but is there any chance of requesting bread?  We have reservations in a couple of weeks.  The pre-meal bread is one of my favorite things at most restaurants.
> 
> Real bummer.



I didn't ask about requesting bread but our server said that starting tomorrow they are going to test "no bread". I asked if anything was going to replace it and he said not that he was aware of. Skipper Canteen is the only location on WDW property that uses that specific type of bread (can't remember the name) so they have a bakery make it special for them. I was also bummed out. Wife and I also are fans of the bread. Hope to see it come back, but when you throw out 60% of product, it doesn't seem like a good sign, unfortunately.


----------



## mikepizzo

Sweettears said:


> Congrats as well Pete. It will be interesting to hear your retrospect thoughts on the whole Disney wedding thing having gained some knowledge of your general views on WDW



It's Mike, but don't worry, people have called me much, much, worse 

It was definitely an experience. I've never written a trip report before, but based on my notes it may be the same length as the next Game of Thrones book


----------



## SaharanTea

mikepizzo said:


> I didn't ask about requesting bread but our server said that starting tomorrow they are going to test "no bread". I asked if anything was going to replace it and he said not that he was aware of. Skipper Canteen is the only location on WDW property that uses that specific type of bread (can't remember the name) so they have a bakery make it special for them. I was also bummed out. Wife and I also are fans of the bread. Hope to see it come back, but when you throw out 60% of product, it doesn't seem like a good sign, unfortunately.



Thanks for the reply.  I can understand wanting to reduce waste.  That's a lot of overhead going in the bio waste.

Still, I hope they'd test a smaller amount by request first.  It is what it is, but I'll be sure to ask when we're there.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fantasia79

Tigger's ally said:


> Prolly the whole staff has changed in 7 years.  Menu too.  Even I am tempted to try the hot dog at Casey's even though the one I got there 5 yeas ago tasted like a hot dog.



Ha!  Last tripl the wife and I kept talking about getting one, just to get our daughter fries (she loves fries).  Even walked in 4 times. Each time we saw one, shrugged and walked out.


----------



## Fantasia79

Pete!  Congrats!  Looking forward to the trip report.


----------



## Maggles41

tcufrog said:


> It would be awesome to attend a Disney broadway show in DS and then go to dinner in one of the restaurants.  The shows would be sold out and it would bring people to DS who might not visit otherwise.



YES, this would be an amazing idea!!


----------



## mikepizzo

SaharanTea said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I can understand wanting to reduce waste.  That's a lot of overhead going in the bio waste.
> 
> Still, I hope they'd test a smaller amount by request first.  It is what it is, but I'll be sure to ask when we're there.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



As silly as it is to talk about bread, I'd love to hear if the accommodate your request. Even if you just PM me. 



Fantasia79 said:


> Pete!  Congrats!  Looking forward to the trip report.



Appreciate the well wishes, but where are people getting this Pete name from? I'm kind of digging it. Man of mystery and everything . I'll keep tabs of everyone that has shown interest in the report and notify you guys once it's posted!


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> It's Mike, but don't worry, people have called me much, much, worse
> 
> It was definitely an experience. I've never written a trip report before, but based on my notes it may be the same length as the next Game of Thrones book


Well congrats and thanks for the notes!


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> As silly as it is to talk about bread, I'd love to hear if the accommodate your request. Even if you just PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the well wishes, but where are people getting this Pete name from? I'm kind of digging it. Man of mystery and everything . I'll keep tabs of everyone that has shown interest in the report and notify you guys once it's posted!


Maybe they are mistaking you for *********? 

The bread thing is weird. I have loved the bread service at most Disney restaurants I've had it at.


----------



## MommaBerd

Wishing you and your new bride many happy years @mikepizzo!!!


----------



## BigRed98

mikepizzo said:


> On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)
> 
> I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):
> 
> - dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess.
> 
> - one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed.
> 
> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.



Congratulations!!!! And thanks for ur information you provided!


----------



## SaharanTea

mikepizzo said:


> As silly as it is to talk about bread, I'd love to hear if the accommodate your request. Even if you just PM me.




Sure thing, Pete.  

And bread is never a silly subject in my book.


----------



## umichigan10

So I guess skippers canteen is under new management?


----------



## Fantasia79

Mike/Pete, sorry!  Don't know why I thought that either!  Name is pretty obvious


----------



## loutoo

I haven't seen this posted yet.  New DVC ticket offers 
1.  7 day's for the price of 5 ($370), but here is the big thing.  The ticket expires 6 months after first use instead of the normal 14 days.  A significant value for members taking multiple shot trips.

2. Platinum AP for 25% off, which is $559, or exactly the send price as the Gold AP.  

Apparently it does pay to fill out surveys and repeateddy indicate you want you want better ticket offers and more perks


----------



## Bay Max

I ate twice at the Wave last year for breakfast and dinner respectively.  I thought the dinner was quite good.  The breakfast buffet, however, was FANTASTIC.  Best breakfast buffet in WDW IMO.


----------



## Sweettears

mikepizzo said:


> It's Mike, but don't worry, people have called me much, much, worse
> 
> It was definitely an experience. I've never written a trip report before, but based on my notes it may be the same length as the next Game of Thrones book


My apologies Pete er Mike.  Don't know where that came from.


----------



## DISnewjersey

One week until the Disney Parks & Resorts presentation at D23 Expo!!!


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News*
Disney currently testing fully lit Yeti on Expedition Everest. No more Disco Yeti?!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/disney-testing-fully-lit-yeti-on-expedition-everest/


----------



## leholcomb

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> Disney currently testing fully lit Yeti on Expedition Everest. No more Disco Yeti?!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/disney-testing-fully-lit-yeti-on-expedition-everest/



Honestly, I think this is going to make it more awkward....


----------



## ucfknight

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> Disney currently testing fully lit Yeti on Expedition Everest. No more Disco Yeti?!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/disney-testing-fully-lit-yeti-on-expedition-everest/


They should at least replace his mouth with one of those video screens like they use for the faces of the new animatronics (like 7DMT and FEA).  That way they could at least have him growling to show some movement.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

leholcomb said:


> Honestly, I think this is going to make it more awkward....


I'd agree, it looks weird at least the strobe kinda made it look like he was moving. Apparently they've had loads of complaints about guests not being able to see it as it was so dark.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

ucfknight said:


> They should at least replace his mouth with one of those video screens like they use for the faces of the new animatronics (like 7DMT and FEA).  That way they could at least have him growling to show some movement.


I've heard rumors that they are planning to get the yeti working again at some point soon, but it would involve a long refurbishment of the attraction to get the animatronic out and fix the structure. I sure hope the proper moving yeti comes back at some point soon!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Swan and Dolphin update

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/swan-dolphin-resorts-update-new-lobby_7.html


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/07/07/pandora-may-not-save-disney-world-this-year.aspx

It's the motley fool...so definitely needs a grain of salt...but worth a look anyway...some interresting tidbits.


----------



## skier_pete

Thank you all for the congratulations! Oh wait...or am I Mike?


----------



## Bay Max

lockedoutlogic said:


> https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/07/07/pandora-may-not-save-disney-world-this-year.aspx
> 
> It's the motley fool...so definitely needs a grain of salt...but worth a look anyway...some interresting tidbits.



Until I clicked on the article and saw the pictures of Pandora:  The Land of Avatar, I kept thinking that maybe Disney bought Pandora, the music streaming service.  I thin something is wrong with my brain.  Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> Until I clicked on the article and saw the pictures of Pandora:  The Land of Avatar, I kept thinking that maybe Disney bought Pandora, the music streaming service.  I thin something is wrong with my brain.  Lol



Or that they were counting on those Pandora jewelry charms to make their target profits


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/07/07/pandora-may-not-save-disney-world-this-year.aspx
> 
> It's the motley fool...so definitely needs a grain of salt...but worth a look anyway...some interresting tidbits.


I get what they're saying but they're also comparing apples to oranges with the universal vs Disney stuff. Uni only has two parks, and frankly didn't get taken seriously until Harry Potter. Also Harry Potter obviously is way more of a popular property than avatar.

I will say though if they were hoping that avatar would pump up crowds across the property then they're pretty foolish


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I get what they're saying but they're also comparing apples to oranges with the universal vs Disney stuff. Uni only has two parks, and frankly didn't get taken seriously until Harry Potter. Also Harry Potter obviously is way more of a popular property than avatar.
> 
> I will say though if they were hoping that avatar would pump up crowds across the property then they're pretty foolish



I paid the universal references no mind...I was only interested in the disney numbers and what they hypothetically say


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I paid the universal references no mind...I was only interested in the disney numbers and what they hypothetically say


I totally get their point, I feel like it management was expecting a massive surge from the land, they were naive and unrealistic. The goal should've been to keep people in AK later, whether due to added experience or more nighttime options (Pandora and rivers of light)


----------



## luisov

To be fair, I think Pandora should be compared to something like Kong instead of Potter. We all know what the direct answer to the Wizarding World is, and it won't be open for at least a couple of years.

Pandora achieves its main purpose, in my opinion: making Animal Kingdom a solid park that would be skipped otherwise. Though it's true that if Disney expected the land to attract a big base of Avatar fans to the parks they were in for a surprise. There are very few properties that are capable of doing what Potter did for Universal.


----------



## umichigan10

luisov said:


> To be fair, I think Pandora should be compared to something like Kong instead of Potter. We all know what the direct answer to the Wizarding World is, and it won't be open for at least a couple of years.
> 
> Pandora achieves its main purpose, in my opinion: making Animal Kingdom a solid park that would be skipped otherwise. Though it's true that if Disney expected the land to attract a big base of Avatar fans to the parks they were in for a surprise. There are very few properties that are capable of doing what Potter did for Universal.


So very true. I'm planning on avatar to add to my already planned days at animal kingdom, not plan my trip around it (which is a possibility with Star Wars)


----------



## skier_pete

loutoo said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet.  New DVC ticket offers
> 1.  7 day's for the price of 5 ($370), but here is the big thing.  The ticket expires 6 months after first use instead of the normal 14 days.  A significant value for members taking multiple shot trips.
> 
> 2. Platinum AP for 25% off, which is $559, or exactly the send price as the Gold AP.
> 
> Apparently it does pay to fill out surveys and repeateddy indicate you want you want better ticket offers and more perks



It's the Platinum PLUS AP BTW - which means Water Parks included.

There's threads on the DVC boards, but one very handy thing - if you already have a GOLD AP, they will actually let you upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP - but only at guest services. We bought Gold APs last fall to start using this fall, and were told we can upgrade them when we get there in November.  Sweet deal for DVC members, I do have to say they have been sweetening the member pot lately, maybe they feel they are losing too many buyers to resale.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just so everyone knows...It looks like Drum Corps International is live-streaming the three corps that will be at Disney Springs today on their Facebook page. Carolina Crown is up right now and the Cavaliers video is already there. The Cadets should be later on today.

https://www.facebook.com/drumcorpsinternational/

The videos are slightly off though. I blame Disney WIFI!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I totally get their point, I feel like it management was expecting a massive surge from the land, they were naive and unrealistic. The goal should've been to keep people in AK later, whether due to added experience or more nighttime options (Pandora and rivers of light)



Yeah, I am sure they wish the total numbers were higher, but at least they are seeing Pandora spread the crowds out a bit and Pandora was needed to make AK a full day/night time park (along with Rivers of Light, etc.) so I think they accomplished that knowing they are going to get more of a boost from the projects at DHS and then (hopefully) the upgrades to EPCOT also help to spread out some crowds to there.

So I think knowing this is part of a larger initiative at the non-MK parks I think it is ok, but at the same time the executive are probalby not giving each other high fives over the numbers


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> To be fair, I think Pandora should be compared to something like Kong instead of Potter. We all know what the direct answer to the Wizarding World is, and it won't be open for at least a couple of years.
> 
> Pandora achieves its main purpose, in my opinion: making Animal Kingdom a solid park that would be skipped otherwise. Though it's true that if Disney expected the land to attract a big base of Avatar fans to the parks they were in for a surprise. There are very few properties that are capable of doing what Potter did for Universal.



A place with the pockets of wdw shouldn't take 9 years to open the counter to Harry Potter...if your theory is correct.

And I think Star Wars land is going to underwhelm...I hate to say it...because disney hasn't got what the trick to Star Wars is..yet


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> A place with the pockets of wdw shouldn't take 9 years to open the counter to Harry Potter...if your theory is correct.
> 
> And I think Star Wars land is going to underwhelm...I hate to say it...because disney hasn't got what the trick to Star Wars is..yet


I think you could see something similar to diagon alley because of the scope of the place. Only two rides, but you also will have a lot to do in terms of atmosphere type things. I'm also expecting the rides to be well done (because you know Star Wars)


----------



## luisov

lockedoutlogic said:


> A place with the pockets of wdw shouldn't take 9 years to open the counter to Harry Potter...if your theory is correct.
> 
> And I think Star Wars land is going to underwhelm...I hate to say it...because disney hasn't got what the trick to Star Wars is..yet



Pandora was the initial reaction, a hurried decision probably. They realized it wasn't going to work a bit too late and Star Wars Land became the reaction not to Potter, but to Universal as a whole.

It's clear that Disney was a bit too confident with its timing. The Potter effect didn't actually hit them until relatively recently.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> Pandora was the initial reaction, a hurried decision probably. They realized it wasn't going to work a bit too late and Star Wars Land became the reaction not to Potter, but to Universal as a whole.
> 
> It's clear that Disney was a bit too confident with its timing. The Potter effect didn't actually hit them until relatively recently.



I think the error in strategy...which could ultimately shift the market share 10%...is that they never believed in the planning stages that they had to react.  That's a mistake measured in billions.

And it goes to my larger rant: why did they think that they wouldn't have to react?  When potter opened it had already been 10+ years since they had really lifted much of a finger at wdw and they had let mgm and Epcot significantly decay.

At the end of the day...people like new or innovative stuff in their parks just a tad more than nostalgia...and so it shall be.


----------



## Fantasia79

If I'm not mistaken, Pandora was a lot of overlay for the Dragon section of Beastly (or Beystlie) Kingdom. The plan was scrapped for Camp Minnie Mickey as a temporary hold.  Guests were to cross over a long bridge into an immersive park when they can ride on the back of a dragon, sound familiar?

You even see the dragon in the center of the animal kingdom logo to this day. 

I don't think it was as much a reaction to Harry Potter, as finally haveing the cash, creative project and window to make it happen. Though, I'm sure universal played SOME part in the decision.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I am sure they wish the total numbers were higher, but at least they are seeing Pandora spread the crowds out a bit and Pandora was needed to make AK a full day/night time park (along with Rivers of Light, etc.) so I think they accomplished that knowing they are going to get more of a boost from the projects at DHS and then (hopefully) the upgrades to EPCOT also help to spread out some crowds to there.
> 
> So I think knowing this is part of a larger initiative at the non-MK parks I think it is ok, but at the same time the executive are probalby not giving each other high fives over the numbers



Yeah, I would be pretty surprised if Avatar does anything to boost attendance, but if it boosts attendance at DAK then it is a success. I think Disney now realizes that it has to bring their bottom 3 parks up to a higher standard. MK is still the king, but they need every park to be a draw.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Yeah, I would be pretty surprised if Avatar does anything to boost attendance, but if it boosts attendance at DAK then it is a success. I think Disney now realizes that it has to bring their bottom 3 parks up to a higher standard. MK is still the king, but they need every park to be a draw.


I think they're understanding that there's a lot of room and desire for expansion at universal and they're not going away. So you at some point have to invest in your parks especially when your cable money maker is dying (it's early July and I've yet to see an espn fantasy magazine out for football season: budget cuts?)


----------



## osully

Fantasia79 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Pandora was a lot of overlay for the Dragon section of Beastly (or Beystlie) Kingdom. The plan was scrapped for Camp Minnie Mickey as a temporary hold.  Guests were to cross over a long bridge into an immersive park when they can ride on the back of a dragon, sound familiar?
> 
> You even see the dragon in the center of the animal kingdom logo to this day.
> 
> I don't think it was as much a reaction to Harry Potter, as finally haveing the cash, creative project and window to make it happen. Though, I'm sure universal played SOME part in the decision.



I'll always wish it was Beastly Kingdom.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Pandora was a lot of overlay for the Dragon section of Beastly (or Beystlie) Kingdom. The plan was scrapped for Camp Minnie Mickey as a temporary hold.  Guests were to cross over a long bridge into an immersive park when they can ride on the back of a dragon, sound familiar?
> 
> You even see the dragon in the center of the animal kingdom logo to this day.
> 
> I don't think it was as much a reaction to Harry Potter, *as finally haveing the cash, creative project and window to make it happen. *Though, I'm sure universal played SOME part in the decision.



Can you guess which part I'm confused about here?


----------



## Fantasia79

lockedoutlogic said:


> Can you guess which part I'm confused about here?



Ha!  Excuse me, cash that Disney considers too much cash.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> Ha!  Excuse me, cash that Disney considers too much cash.



...or the current management has been consistently greedy, lax, and not very intuitive when it comes to parks located in Florida...

Either or


----------



## lockedoutlogic

osully said:


> I'll always wish it was Beastly Kingdom.



That idea is kinda a CM/disneyana urban legend.

It's always been assumed that it woulda been "great"...but maybe they scrapped it because they had nuttin'?  Who really knows...

The reality is its symbolic of the mistake to do a half build (an Eisner trademark) and was amplified by the failure to man up and correct it for 20 years...they still haven't and it's still what's ultimately "wrong" with AK.  You had to overbuild a zoo based park...not short it.  Still a problem and will remain so till somebody with stones comes in and rips off the band aid.


----------



## preemiemama

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> Disney currently testing fully lit Yeti on Expedition Everest. No more Disco Yeti?!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/disney-testing-fully-lit-yeti-on-expedition-everest/



Sorry to backtrack, but this was happening when we were there last week.  I knew something was different but wasn't sure what!  Honestly, it was so much easier to see- and that made it a bit more frightening to me.  That arm hangs WAY down- further than it looked with the strobe light IMHO.


----------



## umichigan10

preemiemama said:


> Sorry to backtrack, but this was happening when we were there last week.  I knew something was different but wasn't sure what!  Honestly, it was so much easier to see- and that made it a bit more frightening to me.  That arm hangs WAY down- further than it looked with the strobe light IMHO.


One of the few times I rode it when it was working I almost peed myself as we went by, it was terrifying


----------



## umichigan10

Is there any update on volcano bay? I know opening was kinda a disaster but has it gotten better?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Is there any update on volcano bay? I know opening was kinda a disaster but has it gotten better?


Seems to be going better. There was still some cabanas and such being built last I saw.


----------



## rteetz

Len Testa is reporting he has heard that CMs in call centers are being pulled and told about an Epcot related announcement. This announcement is not attraction related. He is trying to figure out what this announcement could be.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Seems to be going better. There was still some cabanas and such being built last I saw.


That's good. I saw some videos on YouTube of what it looks like and it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Dis_Fan

umichigan10 said:


> Is there any update on volcano bay? I know opening was kinda a disaster but has it gotten better?



TimTracker has done 3-4 videos since opening. The general theory being if you get there at opening or are there after the afternoon rain you can get alot done. Between those times do the wave pool, lazy rivers and use the tapu tapu to get a few rides in.

As far as the park itself. More cabanas are done. More paths between rides are open. More sections of the volcano are open including a interactive totem that talks to people. More tapu tapu points.

You can also go on slides that say "ride now" without using a tapu tapu reservation and even during busy times there is still a chance some might be ride now.

It seems the youtubers i follow are blacked out for july on there AP pass. So come August 4/5 we should get some big updates.


----------



## umichigan10

Dis_Fan said:


> TimTracker has done 3-4 videos since opening. The general theory being if you get there at opening or are there after the afternoon rain you can get alot done. Between those times do the wave pool, lazy rivers and use the tapu tapu to get a few rides in.
> 
> As far as the park itself. More cabanas are done. More paths between rides are open. More sections of the volcano are open including a interactive totem that talks to people. More tapu tapu points.
> 
> You can also go on slides that say "ride now" without using a tapu tapu reservation and even during busy times there is still a chance some might be ride now.
> 
> It seems the youtubers i follow are blacked out for july on there AP pass. So come August 4/5 we should get some big updates.


I was watching one  of Tims videos not that long ago (he does a nice job, normally I don't like talky people in those kind of videos but he's an exception). I was wondering how Tapu tapu was going, I know that was kinda a disaster at opening


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction starts on memorial light house at GF

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/photo...al-lighthouse-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Studios Ink & Paint Department to be Celebrated on Forever Stamps Featuring Disney Villains

WASHINGTON — The U.S. Postal Service celebrates the rich legacy of the Walt Disney Studios Ink & Paint Department by dedicating a sheet of 20 Forever stamps featuring 10 classic Disney villains.

The Disney Villains Forever stamps will be dedicated at 1:30 p.m. PDT July 15, during _D23 Expo 2017_, Disney’s ultimate fan event at the _Anaheim Convention Center_, Center Stage. The public is encouraged to share the news on social media using the hashtags _#DisneyVillainStamps_ and _#DisneyStamps._ Beginning June 22, the stamps may be pre-ordered at _usps.com/shop_ for delivery shortly after the July 15 issuance.

https://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2017/pr17_033.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction starts on memorial light house at GF
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/photo...al-lighthouse-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/



Was there a rendering of this released?

I'm kinda surprised the family agreed to this...to be honest.  They are more forgiving than I think I would be in that scenario.

I do have to credit both the family and disney for handling it the right way...seems the responses were very classy.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was there a rendering of this released?
> 
> I'm kinda surprised the family agreed to this...to be honest.  They are more forgiving than I think I would be in that scenario.
> 
> I do have to credit both the family and disney for handling it the right way...seems the responses were very classy.


No rendering.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> It's the Platinum PLUS AP BTW - which means Water Parks included.
> 
> There's threads on the DVC boards, but one very handy thing - if you already have a GOLD AP, they will actually let you upgrade to the Platinum Plus AP - but only at guest services. We bought Gold APs last fall to start using this fall, and were told we can upgrade them when we get there in November.  Sweet deal for DVC members, I do have to say they have been sweetening the member pot lately, maybe they feel they are losing too many buyers to resale.



I think the elimination of resale benefits last year and the drastic increase in perks since leads us to one spot: the points are overpriced.  Which is exactly where they have driven it for 10 years...
...right on schedule.


----------



## crazy4wdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was there a rendering of this released?
> 
> I'm kinda surprised the family agreed to this...to be honest.  They are more forgiving than I think I would be in that scenario.
> 
> I do have to credit both the family and disney for handling it the right way...seems the responses were very classy.


It's a lighthouse:  http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...thouse-monument-honor-child-killed-alligator/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> No rendering.



Surprising...I thought they would do that in this case.  Wonder if they are gonna have the family there to dedicate it?  Tricky scenario


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> It's a lighthouse:  http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...thouse-monument-honor-child-killed-alligator/



Ok...that was gut wrenching...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Surprising...I thought they would do that in this case.  Wonder if they are gonna have the family there to dedicate it?  Tricky scenario


This is the foundation logo. They might go for a similar look.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> One of the few times I rode it when it was working I almost peed myself as we went by, it was terrifying



It was a really good disney ride with the robot working...

...without it, it's a medium intensity steel rollercoaster in an elaborate shell...more or less.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> It was a really good disney ride with the robot working...
> 
> ...without it, it's a medium intensity steel rollercoaster in an elaborate shell...more or less.


I'm a coaster junky so I still enjoy it, and the queue and whole surrounding area is well done but yeah. #fixtheyeti


----------



## FoxC63

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...that was gut wrenching...



When the news broke it had me in tears, still get choked up.


----------



## umichigan10

It's funny I was watching that discovery channel special that came out about Everest when it opened on YouTube today and they were talking up the yeti and how the computers flawlessly designed everything and I'm like "don't do it Joe, it's a trap!"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm a coaster junky so I still enjoy it, and the queue and whole surrounding area is well done but yeah. #fixtheyeti



Like $300 million dollars and 10 junkets to Nepal type good?


----------



## umichigan10

FoxC63 said:


> When the news broke it had me in tears, still get choked up.


I remember when it happened it was awful. It's a terrible situation for all parties involved, but none more than the family. It's unthinkably awful


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Like $300 million dollars and 10 junkets to Nepal type good?


I won't deny the yeti thing is an issue, and it's total egg on their face for all the yeti talk they did, but it's still a quality experience.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I won't deny the yeti thing is an issue, and it's total egg on their face for all the yeti talk they did, but it's still a quality experience.



I give it an "I"


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I give it an "I"


I think next trip I'm gonna tie myself to a seat and ride continuously until the yetis fixed or I pass out. You know, for the good of the group


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I think next trip I'm gonna tie myself to a seat and ride continuously until the yetis fixed or I pass out. You know, for the good of the group



Might as well...I hear the river cruise is pretty boring...so you can skip that


----------



## MissGina5

Ok I heard something from twitter user @ dznycharacterinsider about a new theater space at Magic Kingdom? did I miss something? Here's a link to his feed https://twitter.com/DCharacterNews


----------



## Loopster

umichigan10 said:


> It's funny I was watching that discovery channel special that came out about Everest when it opened on YouTube today and they were talking up the yeti and how the computers flawlessly designed everything and I'm like "don't do it Joe, it's a trap!"



Was this the special you watched? Joe just posted about it a few minute ago on instagram. How weird is that?! https://instagram.com/p/BWWdr6pAQAD/


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Ok I heard something from twitter user @ dznycharacterinsider about a new theater space at Magic Kingdom? did I miss something? Here's a link to his feed https://twitter.com/DCharacterNews


I've heard a little about this but nothing significant. 

This person works for Disney in character entertainment. MK used to have a theater type space in tomorrowland.


----------



## umichigan10

Loopster said:


> Was this the special you watched? Joe just posted about it a few minute ago on instagram. How weird is that?! https://instagram.com/p/BWWdr6pAQAD/


It was a different one but cool nonetheless


----------



## wareagle57

loutoo said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet.  New DVC ticket offers
> 1.  7 day's for the price of 5 ($370), but here is the big thing.  The ticket expires 6 months after first use instead of the normal 14 days.  A significant value for members taking multiple shot trips.
> 
> 2. Platinum AP for 25% off, which is $559, or exactly the send price as the Gold AP.
> 
> Apparently it does pay to fill out surveys and repeateddy indicate you want you want better ticket offers and more perks



Can members buy tickets for other people?


----------



## Capang

wareagle57 said:


> Can members buy tickets for other people?


I believe if you buy them they must have the same address as you.


----------



## Fantasia79

*Rumor*

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/confi...-replace-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/

Please, please, please, let it be true!


----------



## MissGina5

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/confi...-replace-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Please, please, please, let it be true!


I'm shocked if it is tbh I thought it was low on the totem pole of options


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/confi...-replace-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Please, please, please, let it be true!



I just saw this as well ... though the headline is "CONFIRMED" ... but then in the article it states "We feel fairly confident about this ...." - so seems like some mixed messaging

Anyone here hear anything confirming this?


----------



## DISnewjersey

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/confi...-replace-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Please, please, please, let it be true!



I'd love for this to happen. But I hope it also means Tomorrowland will get a complete re-theme. 

Disney..... whatever you do.... DO NOT get rid of the Peoplemover. I would be livid.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just saw this as well ... though the headline is "CONFIRMED" ... but then in the article it states "We feel fairly confident about this ...." - so seems like some mixed messaging
> 
> Anyone here hear anything confirming this?


Yeah....I didn't like that part. Don't say confirmed until there is actual proof (I know for the gondolas there was permits and whatnot to back it up). I would much rather them say "we feel fairly confident about this" and leave it at that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah....I didn't like that part. Don't say confirmed until there is actual proof (I know for the gondolas there was permits and whatnot to back it up). I would much rather them say "we feel fairly confident about this" and leave it at that.



yeah, or "Further evidence of ...." or Something like that 

As someone mentioned in another thread about this topic - this week we will probably see a lot of "news" like this come out as each website will want to be first with the news that might come out at D23

and I suspect they feel that more poeple will remember the one story they get right rather than the 10 stories they get wrong


----------



## BigRed98

If tron replaces speedway, it's almost certain GOTG replaces Ellen.


----------



## Tigger's ally

That would be a nice investment and would be a sure hit announcement at D23.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just saw this as well ... though the headline is "CONFIRMED" ... but then in the article it states "We feel fairly confident about this ...." - so seems like some mixed messaging
> 
> Anyone here hear anything confirming this?


Only WDWNT at this time. The whole confirmed thing seems to be click bait.


----------



## joelkfla

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/confi...-replace-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Please, please, please, let it be true!


Are these actual bike vehicles that the rider straddles? If so, that would be difficult for older guests (like me.)

But when I was younger, Knott's Berry Farm (still family-owned at that time) had a Motorcycle Chase family coaster modeled after the famous Coney Island Steeplechase, which was a lot of fun.  Back then, they had several rides inspired by Coney Island classics, including what I believe was the first modern Parachute Drop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

joelkfla said:


> Are these actual bike vehicles that the rider straddles? If so, that would be difficult for older guests (like me.)
> 
> But when I was younger, Knott's Berry Farm (still family-owned at that time) had a Motorcycle Chase family coaster modeled after the famous Coney Island Steeplechase, which was a lot of fun.  Back then, they had several rides inspired by Coney Island classics, including what I believe was the first modern Parachute Drop.



Assuming it would be the same as what they have in Shanghai - yes, you straddle them like a real bike and then you have a back restraint (so I think similar to the ride vehicle for Flight of Passage)


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Len Testa is reporting he has heard that CMs in call centers are being pulled and told about an Epcot related announcement. This announcement is not attraction related. He is trying to figure out what this announcement could be.



Any update on this? Where did he report about it?


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Only WDWNT at this time. The whole confirmed thing seems to be click bait.



I feel like I've been seeing that more than a few times from them lately?


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Any update on this? Where did he report about it?


On wdwmagic


----------



## Ai12gani

Tokyo's updated Dreamlights electrical parade.




This parade has changed so much that only 3 floats have been untouched since they debut (The drum, Cheshire Cat and sponsor float)
If only they would do something similar to this to revive Spectromagic for the 50th.


----------



## jade1

loutoo said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet.  New DVC ticket offers
> 1.  7 day's for the price of 5 ($370), but here is the big thing.  The ticket expires 6 months after first use instead of the normal 14 days.  A significant value for members taking multiple shot trips.
> 
> 2. Platinum AP for 25% off, which is $559, or exactly the send price as the Gold AP.
> 
> Apparently it does pay to fill out surveys and repeateddy indicate you want you want better ticket offers and more perks



Interesting. Always said they can lower prices/add better options. There ya go. 

Also saw Allstars for $86 offered.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

If Tron replaces the Speedway, I would be ok with it. I don't think I have ever been on that Speedway. I've been on Autopia A LOT at Disneyland. The Speedway has never appealed me at WDW, but if they wanted to update it instead, then I might be willing to go on it. I guess we will see what happens on Saturday.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I will be so super excited if Tron replaces the speedway. Is there enough land there though as what's in shanghai looks massive


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Lee Matthews said:


> I will be so super excited if Tron replaces the speedway. Is there enough land there though as what's in shanghai looks massive


I would assume the nice pathway between the "Circus" area and Tomorrowland will be going away if it is confirmed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> I will be so super excited if Tron replaces the speedway. Is there enough land there though as what's in shanghai looks massive





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would assume the nice pathway between the "Circus" area and Tomorrowland will be going away if it is confirmed.



I had put this together quickly from google earth.  There is enough room as there is a sizeable patch of land behind Space Mountain - BUT it is on the other side of the train tracks, so how to get that all to fit together would be the challenge (maybe they arrange things a bit differently than in Shanghai, or the Train would go through the building (like at Splash Mountain), etc.

Other issue is that it sticks up pretty high, so would either need to adjust the virtical nature of some/all of it or build a mini-berm inside the park or do something so that it doesn't look like a spacecraft is attacking Storyland Circus


----------



## a4matte

Ai12gani said:


> Tokyo's updated Dreamlights electrical parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This parade has changed so much that only 3 floats have been untouched since they debut (The drum, Cheshire Cat and sponsor float)
> If only they would do something similar to this to revive Spectromagic for the 50th.



I wish this one would finally come to WDW.


----------



## MissGina5

https://t.co/GzgFWNFVt0
Guys! HERCULES MERCH! IN THE PARKS! BEHOLD!!!!
Here's hoping that this is just the beginning because I will buy all of it.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had put this together quickly from google earth.  There is enough room as there is a sizeable patch of land behind Space Mountain - BUT it is on the other side of the train tracks, so how to get that all to fit together would be the challenge (maybe they arrange things a bit differently than in Shanghai, or the Train would go through the building (like at Splash Mountain), etc.
> 
> Other issue is that it sticks up pretty high, so would either need to adjust the virtical nature of some/all of it or build a mini-berm inside the park or do something so that it doesn't look like a spacecraft is attacking Storyland Circus
> 
> View attachment 251586


I was really struggling with this trying to find the speedway until I realized you pasted the tron ride on there. 
Monday morning, need more coffee


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Other issue is that it sticks up pretty high, so would either need to adjust the virtical nature of some/all of it or build a mini-berm inside the park or do something so that it doesn't look like a spacecraft is attacking Storyland Circus
> 
> View attachment 251586



Unless they redesign the other side of the building. I have seen them do that occasionally in the past. I can't remember where though.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> I wish this one would finally come to WDW.


Tokyo ain't giving that up.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Tokyo ain't giving that up.


Oh it'd have to be rebuilt. No way would they ship that over.


----------



## eXo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had put this together quickly from google earth.  There is enough room as there is a sizeable patch of land behind Space Mountain - BUT it is on the other side of the train tracks, so how to get that all to fit together would be the challenge (maybe they arrange things a bit differently than in Shanghai, or the Train would go through the building (like at Splash Mountain), etc.
> 
> Other issue is that it sticks up pretty high, so would either need to adjust the virtical nature of some/all of it or build a mini-berm inside the park or do something so that it doesn't look like a spacecraft is attacking Storyland Circus
> 
> View attachment 251586



Did you check your scale on that? I think you may be zoomed in a bit more on the coaster, as I looked at them both at 1km scale and they lined up quite a bit better than this. Still some over/under lap with the people mover. But nothing major.  Plus, scale aside, Disney would obviously redesign the track to fit the space.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> Did you check your scale on that? I think you may be zoomed in a bit more on the coaster, as I looked at them both at 1km scale and they lined up quite a bit better than this. Still some over/under lap with the people mover. But nothing major.  Plus, scale aside, Disney would obviously redesign the track to fit the space.



I tried to ensure they were the same - so that what was 100" was around the same but was in separate windows so maybe not exact


----------



## merry_nbright

MissGina5 said:


> https://t.co/GzgFWNFVt0
> Guys! HERCULES MERCH! IN THE PARKS! BEHOLD!!!!
> Here's hoping that this is just the beginning because I will buy all of it.



My elementary school heart is all a flutter!


----------



## loutoo

So much for all of Wanda's bluster over crushing Disney expansion into China with a fleet of new theme parks to destroy Disney.  It looks like Wanda is so burdened with debt they had to sell off their theme park interests and much of their tourism related portfolio.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/10/business/dealbook/wanda-sunac-hotels-china.html


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just saw this as well ... though the headline is "CONFIRMED" ... but then in the article it states "We feel fairly confident about this ...." - so seems like some mixed messaging
> 
> Anyone here hear anything confirming this?


This is most definitely not confirmed. WDWNT always seem to clickbait and i've started not trusting them as a source. I've heard other sources reporting that this is a likely rumor (including Martin at WDWMagic who is rather reliable), may or may not be announced at D23. I've also heard that this isn't replacing Speedway, but instead going behind it.


----------



## FoxC63

MissGina5 said:


> https://t.co/GzgFWNFVt0
> Guys! HERCULES MERCH! IN THE PARKS! BEHOLD!!!!
> Here's hoping that this is just the beginning because I will buy all of it.



Hercules! Hercules! Hercules!


----------



## crazy4wdw

joelkfla said:


> Are these actual bike vehicles that the rider straddles? If so, that would be difficult for older guests (like me.).



I with you on this!  I'd love to ride this if in fact Tron becomes reality at WDW.  However I'd be hesitant to ride it.  I'm not sure if I'll attempt to ride Flight of Passage.  There are many thrill rides that I have to pass on now , including my favorite, Space Mountain.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Only WDWNT at this time. The whole confirmed thing seems to be click bait.



WDWNT are hit whores. Not that they are always wrong, but they're success rate is pretty low - pretty much a "throw every rumor at the wall and some will stick" type site.  I would suggest this is still a < 50 % chance of being true.


----------



## skier_pete

One other comment on Tron that makes it a little odd to me....you would have a roller coaster immediately next to a roller coaster. This seems like an unusual move for Disney.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

mikepizzo said:


> On the magical express back to Orlando airport. Been gone for two weeks for the wedding/honeymoon (working on a trip report)
> 
> I won't have time to read the almost 100 pages that I missed, but I wanted to mention a few things (apologies in advanced if these things were mentioned):
> 
> - dined with an imagineer on Wednesday (actually same imagineer we got last time). He said he was working on 9 small projects (think swapping out the videos at Pixar shorts). Then he let it slip that all 9 projects were at EPCOT. So...there's that I guess.
> 
> - one of the photographers for our magic kingdom photoshoot basically confirmed that guardians was going into universe of energy, as well as ratatouille going into france, but then he didn't know anything about the gondola system...soooooooo...yeah.....I thought it was interesting he was so confident yet had no idea behind what was already confirmed.
> 
> - had lunch at skipper canteen today. Server said starting tomorrow they are going to stop the bread service as 60% of the bread goes into waste. I mean, that eventually is turned into bio-fuel, but I thought it was interesting that such a high percentage got thrown out. Also, server mentioned that the restaurants official backstory had been "docked" for almost two years. Servers were promised the backstory of each artifact would be released, and nothing has come up yet. I could go into a bit more detail on this but we are literally pulling up to the airport now.




Congrats!! Would love to hear about the wedding. We have our Disney wedding in Sept.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> One other comment on Tron that makes it a little odd to me....you would have a roller coaster immediately next to a roller coaster. This seems like an unusual move for Disney.



Others have brought this up, and I agree it isn't ideal - but they are very different styles ... seems fairly similar to me to Big Thunder and Splash being so close together.  Again, not idea but I don't think it would be the reason not to do it


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Just saw this over on WDWMagic forums, anyone have any idea what Epcot announcement would have such an impact on call center staff??


----------



## Reddog1134

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Just saw this over on WDWMagic forums, anyone have any idea what Epcot announcement would have such an impact on call center staff??



Rteetz mentioned it yesterday but so far...nothing.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Reddog1134 said:


> Rteetz mentioned it yesterday but so far...nothing.


Whoops! Didn't see that - sorry Ryan! Its got to be something significant if they are telling all of the call center staff...


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney Springs to offer $25 bonus shopping cards*





KornBred said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the Disney Gift card to buy the Disney Springs Shopping Card?



For anyone that was interested in the Buy $100 Get $25 Shopping Card, we went today because initially all the sites were listing the start date as July 10th. Unfortunately, they must have pushed that date back because we went today and the promotion has NOT started yet. They anticipate that by the 13th most of the stores listed will have it available. We went to World of Disney and the CMs were very nice about it but they did confirm that you can neither purchase a gift card with the shopping card nor purchase the shopping cards with gift cards. The $25 bonus card is not available to use until 10am the day following the purchase and it can not be used at dining locations in Disney Springs.


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> One other comment on Tron that makes it a little odd to me....you would have a roller coaster immediately next to a roller coaster. This seems like an unusual move for Disney.



Reminds me of ToT & RnR thought.


----------



## TwoMisfits

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Just saw this over on WDWMagic forums, anyone have any idea what Epcot announcement would have such an impact on call center staff??



How about they are closing Future World entirely for 2-3 years for a total demolish and redo into a new concept...and World Showcase will become a plus option on tickets during this time (replacing the lost Disney Quest)...

I'm kidding...sorta...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong Marvel race weekend

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-kong-disneyland-resorts-marvel-10k-weekend/

This is not a runDisney event.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Locker Rentals now available at ESPN Wide World of Sports

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/locker-rentals-offered-at-espn-wide.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Weekly Disney Springs offers

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/weekly-special-offers-now-available-at.html


----------



## MommaBerd

@Tiffany_m15 - All great info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pkrieger2287

TwoMisfits said:


> How about they are closing Future World entirely for 2-3 years for a total demolish and redo into a new concept...and World Showcase will become a plus option on tickets during this time (replacing the lost Disney Quest)...
> 
> I'm kidding...sorta...




Yeahhhhh... that sure would be something to see... Lol


----------



## ucfknight

********** said:


> One other comment on Tron that makes it a little odd to me....you would have a roller coaster immediately next to a roller coaster. This seems like an unusual move for Disney.


If it were built to replace the speedway you'd actually have 3 in a row in a direct line... 7DMT, Tron, Space Mountain.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up Pre-D23 edition

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile Ordering at Tomorrowland Terrace begins today

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...m-mobile-order-restaurant-goes-live-today.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickeys of Glendale pop up shop at D23

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-parks-inspired-products-at-d23-expo-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Oliver to voice Zazu in Lion King live action film

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...upcoming-live-action-remake-of-the-lion-king/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up Pre-D23 edition
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2017/


Nice job!


----------



## adam.adbe

eXo said:


> Plus, scale aside, Disney would obviously redesign the track to fit the space.



And to shave a few dollars off the cost.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up Pre-D23 edition
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2017/



great summary Ryan - I think you captured a lot of the main rumors going around without distracting with some of the more out-there ones

I wonder if there will be quite a bit about Disneyland Paris given that they now own all of it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys of Glendale pop up shop at D23
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-parks-inspired-products-at-d23-expo-2017/



Access to that shop is a big draw to me to go to a future D23 .... it's also a big reason why I should probably not attend as I would probably spend too much $ there


----------



## luisov

TheMaxRebo said:


> great summary Ryan - I think you captured a lot of the main rumors going around without distracting with some of the more out-there ones
> 
> I wonder if there will be quite a bit about Disneyland Paris given that they now own all of it


 
I assume they'll announce plans for all three Marvel Lands to open at DCA, HKDL and WDS in Paris. Unfortunately I don't think they are touching DL Paris until they fix Walt Disney Studios first.

Plans for resort refurbishments are probably included as well.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> great summary Ryan - I think you captured a lot of the main rumors going around without distracting with some of the more out-there ones
> 
> I wonder if there will be quite a bit about Disneyland Paris given that they now own all of it


That's why I put it in there. There are Marvel rumors for the park so I think they could do a joint announcement with Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Italian concept Terralina Crafted Italian opens at Disney Springs this fall

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-italian-opens-this-fall-at-disney-springs/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile Ordering at Tomorrowland Terrace begins today
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...m-mobile-order-restaurant-goes-live-today.htm



Wait - I've never actually seen Tomorrowland Terrace open for business. That may be bigger news that Tomorrowland Terrace is actually serving food.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Access to that shop is a big draw to me to go to a future D23 .... it's also a big reason why I should probably not attend as I would probably spend too much $ there



I rarely buy stuff because I just don't need most of it (If I spend $100 on souvenirs in a week at WDW that's a lot), but when we got to shop at Mickey's of Glendale at Imagineering - between wife and I we dropped $1000. I even bought stupid useless stuff which I would never otherwise buy. So yes, it's very dangerous.


----------



## AnnaKat

TwoMisfits said:


> How about they are closing Future World entirely for 2-3 years for a total demolish and redo into a new concept...and World Showcase will become a plus option on tickets during this time (replacing the lost Disney Quest)...
> 
> I'm kidding...sorta...




Yep. They could make $100 millions per year more just by charging a separate ticket add-on for the World Showcase!
$85 for Peak(Festival Days, Holidays around the World).
 Guests would have to pay the $85 or no
entrance for dining Ressies
in the Showcase; no entry period!

Guests would pay it!

BONUS: the separate ticket add/on gets you into HS ALSO,
for the day ---
just a Gondola ride away in the near future 


Of course, the add/on is in addition to using a ticket for Epcot entrance....

Oh, the Epcot name is changed!!!!!


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Other issue is that it sticks up pretty high, so would either need to adjust the virtical nature of some/all of it or build a mini-berm inside the park or do something so that it doesn't look like a spacecraft is attacking Storyland Circus
> 
> View attachment 251586



Well, MK is like one or two stories above ground level, so perhaps they sink it down to the level of the utilidoors to prevent it from being so high?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> Well, MK is like one or two stories above ground level, so perhaps they sink it down to the level of the utilidoors to prevent it from being so high?



perhaps they could to that with part of it but then you would lose the tunnels that go under Tomorrowland ... anything is possible but that doesn't seem like the easiest/cheapest solution

I think more they would position it so that the highest points are furthest away from Fantasyland and then have a berm or some sort of divider to restrict what you can see when you look up in that direction


----------



## rteetz

*News

PhotoPass Day is back at Walt Disney World on August 19*


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PhotoPass Day is back at Walt Disney World on August 19*


Man, I wish I lived closer and could make impromptu visits for stuff like this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New turnstile policies are Disneyland 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sneyland-eliminates-the-need-for-hand-stamps/


----------



## ej119

*New MiceAge Update*
http://micechat.com/166257-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-bye-bye-buggies/

Somewhat similar to Ryan's rumor round up, but focuses on a lot of the things that "may not" be revealed on Saturday.

Biggest thing I hadn't heard before: Bug's Land in DCA removed for Marvel dark ride.


----------



## writerguyfl

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Just saw this over on WDWMagic forums, anyone have any idea what Epcot announcement would have such an impact on call center staff??



I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center.  While this certainly could be something major, it doesn't have to be.  This sort of thing was done whenever something potentially big was going to be announced.  For example, I remember when "Mission: Space" was publically announced.  Prior to the announcement, one of these informational meetings was scheduled for the Reservations Sales Agents.

These meetings aren't new.  The fact that someone outside the company heard about them and reported them is new.

There are two reasons to keep the Call Center people well informed.  First, the sales spiels are customized to highlight certain attractions based on information provided by the caller.  (This is for first-time guests.)  If the caller has young kids and says they heard that Epcot only has one ride for kids, the Reservations Sales Agent might mention "Journey into Imagination with Figment" and "Turtle Talk with Crush".  So, if any Epcot attractions are being closed, the Agents will need to know to alter their sales spiels.

Second, social media drives our world.  We have YouTubers, bloggers, and Twitterers (Tweeters?).  Many of those folks will call the Disney Reservations Center trying to get details about future plans.  Reservations Sales Agents are being told about future plans at these meetings.  I'm also certain they are being told exactly what they shouldn't be saying.  Having a Disney Cast Member saying the wrong thing to someone with a huge social media following could lead to bad PR.

Based on my experience, I don't think these meetings are a precursor to a special Epcot-specific promotion.  With the various festivals, Epcot doesn't need promoting.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center.  While this certainly could be something major, it doesn't have to be.  This sort of thing was done whenever something potentially big was going to be announced.  For example, I remember when "Mission: Space" was publically announced.  Prior to the announcement, one of these informational meetings was scheduled for the Reservations Sales Agents.
> 
> These meetings aren't new.  The fact that someone outside the company heard about them and reported them is new.
> 
> There are two reasons to keep the Call Center people well informed.  First, the sales spiels are customized to highlight certain attractions based on information provided by the caller.  (This is for first-time guests.)  If the caller has young kids and says they heard that Epcot only has one ride for kids, the Reservations Sales Agent might mention "Journey into Imagination with Figment" and "Turtle Talk with Crush".  So, if any Epcot attractions are being closed, the Agents will need to know to alter their sales spiels.
> 
> Second, social media drives our world.  We have YouTubers, bloggers, and Twitterers (Tweeters?).  Many of those folks will call the Disney Reservations Center trying to get details about future plans.  Reservations Sales Agents are being told about future plans at these meetings.  I'm also certain they are being told exactly what they shouldn't be saying.  Having a Disney Cast Member saying the wrong thing to someone with a huge social media following could lead to bad PR.
> 
> Based on my experience, I don't think these meetings are a precursor to a special Epcot-specific promotion.  With the various festivals, Epcot doesn't need promoting.


Thanks for that info. There are few rumored new rides coming to Epcot/a few subsequent closures too, so my guess would its got to be something to do with that. Thanks again


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ej119 said:


> *New MiceAge Update*
> http://micechat.com/166257-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-bye-bye-buggies/
> 
> Somewhat similar to Ryan's rumor round up, but focuses on a lot of the things that "may not" be revealed on Saturday.
> 
> Biggest thing I hadn't heard before: Bug's Land in DCA removed for Marvel dark ride.



I will say that at DCA it seemed like there were more rides than at most other Disney parks that my younger kids could ride so taking out all these kiddie rides would further reduce the number of things smaller younglings will be able to do there


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up Pre-D23 edition
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2017/


Great article! Parsing these rumors is like wrangling cats. You did a great job Ryan & saved me from having to spend an hour searching multiple sources for the same info. 

Providing fans keep their expectations in check, should be a great news weekend for WDW vets.


----------



## samsteele

Looks like the Epcot Food & Wine marketplace menus are now out:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/

If this is the final list, there are many exciting new offerings & booths.

However, at least 3 standard crowd pleasers have been dropped:

Mexico's Tacos de Camarones (shrimp tacos)

Ireland's Seafood Chowder
Scotland's larg(ish) seared Scallop


----------



## Moliphino

luisov said:


> I assume they'll announce plans for all three Marvel Lands to open at DCA, HKDL and WDS in Paris. Unfortunately I don't think they are touching DL Paris until they fix Walt Disney Studios first.





ej119 said:


> *New MiceAge Update*
> http://micechat.com/166257-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-bye-bye-buggies/
> 
> Somewhat similar to Ryan's rumor round up, but focuses on a lot of the things that "may not" be revealed on Saturday.
> 
> Biggest thing I hadn't heard before: Bug's Land in DCA removed for Marvel dark ride.



I wouldn't hate it. The land is themed adorably, but the rides are a waste of space.


----------



## skier_pete

samsteele said:


> Looks like the Epcot Food & Wine marketplace menus are now out:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/
> 
> If this is the final list, there are many exciting new offerings & booths.
> 
> However, at least 3 standard crowd pleasers have been dropped:
> 
> Mexico's Tacos de Camarones (shrimp tacos)
> 
> Ireland's Seafood Chowder
> Scotland's larg(ish) seared Scallop



Looks like more than that is up! Looks like all the events are listed with dates and times, and most importantly, that July 20th is listed as the date to start booking. (Next Thursday.) This usually means that Disney Visa and AP and DVC members get a two day jump start - which in theory would be July 18th. YAY!


----------



## Fantasia79

Food & Wine stuff is totally overwhelming.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

samsteele said:


> Looks like the Epcot Food & Wine marketplace menus are now out:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/
> 
> If this is the final list, there are many exciting new offerings & booths.
> 
> However, at least 3 standard crowd pleasers have been dropped:
> 
> Mexico's Tacos de Camarones (shrimp tacos)
> 
> Ireland's Seafood Chowder
> Scotland's larg(ish) seared Scallop


I was trying to avoid the whole or most of it festival with my travel dates (you can see how that worked lol) but after watching a vlog my husband got really interested in this soooo I suppose we may end up trying a few offerings from the festival  

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Roxyfire

samsteele said:


> Looks like the Epcot Food & Wine marketplace menus are now out:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/
> 
> If this is the final list, there are many exciting new offerings & booths.
> 
> However, at least 3 standard crowd pleasers have been dropped:
> 
> Mexico's Tacos de Camarones (shrimp tacos)
> 
> Ireland's Seafood Chowder
> Scotland's larg(ish) seared Scallop



Ugh, Lamington cake at Australia again this year. I know it's easier than mini pavlovas but I was still hopeful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - when asked about the rumor of Verizon acquiring Disney, Verizon's CEO responded with a succinct: "no"

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/verizon-ceo-lowell-mcadam-responds-to-disney-purchase-rumor/


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Gondola Construction Makes Its Way To Art of Animation/Pop Century*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrate Christmas in July at Disney Springs*


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Gondola Construction Makes Its Way To Art of Animation/Pop Century*


I'm confused what's the "boat launch" for? Or is that what's going to support the gondola station?


----------



## Mal6586

umichigan10 said:


> I'm confused what's the "boat launch" for? Or is that what's going to support the gondola station?


"Presumably this boat launch will be used for transportation of equipment and materials for the gondola station to be built on the hourglass lake bridge." That's what the article is figuring.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I'm confused what's the "boat launch" for? Or is that what's going to support the gondola station?


The Gondola will go over a section of Hourglass lake. The boat launch will be there for construction of the station and as well as possible emergency situations that could arise from the gondola system.


----------



## wareagle57

umichigan10 said:


> I'm confused what's the "boat launch" for? Or is that what's going to support the gondola station?



I guess it's to make keep guests from having to walk all the way to the gondolas? That's still a pretty long hike from those in the Cars/90s areas. I would think a boat launch would be much more needed from that side than from the bridge so maybe I'm completely wrong.

*edit* Didn't see the responses above. Yep, I was wrong.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

*News*

Permits filed for Great Movie Ride work - 'Project M' with completion date of October 31st 2019

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/great-movie-ride-close-new-mickey-attraction-likely/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> The Gondola will go over a section of Hourglass lake. The boat launch will be there for construction of the station and as well as possible emergency situations that could arise from the gondola system.


Ah makes sense. Thanks for the clarification guys


----------



## rteetz

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits filed for Great Movie Ride work - 'Project M' with completion date of October 31st 2019
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/great-movie-ride-close-new-mickey-attraction-likely/


Yep we have another thread on this.


----------



## Madonna3

wareagle57 said:


> I guess it's to make keep guests from having to walk all the way to the gondolas? That's still a pretty long hike from those in the Cars/90s areas. I would think a boat launch would be much more needed from that side than from the bridge so maybe I'm completely wrong.
> 
> *edit* Didn't see the responses above. Yep, I was wrong.



Maybe they'll also include guest access. Seems like it would make sense to use it for guest access when not needed in emergencies.


----------



## skier_pete

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits filed for Great Movie Ride work - 'Project M' with completion date of October 31st 2019
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/great-movie-ride-close-new-mickey-attraction-likely/



Time to move it to rumor level 2!

I'm still amazed they are willing to sacrifice more rides from a park with almost none at the moment. Looks like next trip we only need a few hours for DHS.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Time to move it to rumor level 2!
> 
> I'm still amazed they are willing to sacrifice more rides from a park with almost none at the moment. Looks like next trip we only need a few hours for DHS.


It does seem curious. Either the end project ties in with other work.....or they are saying to heck with it, visits are down at this park anyway, let's get it done now.


----------



## MissGina5

sachilles said:


> It does seem curious. Either the end project ties in with other work.....or they are saying to heck with it, visits are down at this park anyway, let's get it done now.


I mean might as well get it done right? I wanna see a mickey ride!


----------



## mikepizzo

Prior to all the information about the location of the permit, I saw "Project M" and instantly thought "Muppets".  

Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> Prior to all the information about the location of the permit, I saw "Project M" and instantly thought "Muppets".
> 
> Wishful thinking, I know.



Oh man...I am game for that though too


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

********** said:


> Time to move it to rumor level 2!
> 
> I'm still amazed they are willing to sacrifice more rides from a park with almost none at the moment. Looks like next trip we only need a few hours for DHS.


Apparently the ride system is breaking, its expensive to run, and Disney want something else to help with the crowds when SWL opens. So it sounds like they don't too much of an option.

When anyone asks how long they should spend at DHS, at the moment I always say "maybe just a late afternoon and evening" that way you get to see some shows, do the rides and also see some fireworks. On my trip in August last year we arrived at DHS at around 5pm ish I remember rightly (park closed at 9pm) and still did; Toy Story Mania, MuppetVision, Frozen Singalong, Tower of Terror, Launch Bay, Star Tours grabbed some QS dinner, and saw the Star Wars fireworks. Once TSL, SWL and Mickey Ride open it'll certainly be a full day park though.


----------



## rungoofy

New restaraunt coming to Coronado Springs in the middle of Lago Dorado... revealed in permit plans and associated with new "tower" being built.  Construction to start 9/17 and complete 12/19.

See "*Changes Coming to Coronado Springs*" thread.


----------



## MissGina5

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Apparently the ride system is breaking, its expensive to run, and Disney want something else to help with the crowds when SWL opens. So it sounds like they don't too much of an option.
> 
> When anyone asks how long they should spend at DHS, at the moment I always say "maybe just a late afternoon and evening" that way you get to see some shows, do the rides and also see some fireworks. On my trip in August last year we arrived at DHS at around 5pm ish I remember rightly (park closed at 9pm) and still did; Toy Story Mania, MuppetVision, Frozen Singalong, Tower of Terror, Launch Bay, Star Tours grabbed some QS dinner, and saw the Star Wars fireworks. Once TSL, SWL and Mickey Ride open it'll certainly be a full day park though.



I mostly go to DHS for Fantasmic! and Tower of Terror and that's about it. But those are musts for me. They also have some good food like 50's Prime Time


----------



## MissGina5

Also http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Feeling pretty disappointed that Disney is the one who chose to recast Kermit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland packages can be booked July 18th 

https://t.co/aFWaqzjml3


----------



## Redcon1

********** said:


> Time to move it to rumor level 2!
> 
> I'm still amazed they are willing to sacrifice more rides from a park with almost none at the moment. Looks like next trip we only need a few hours for DHS.



That will be us on our trip at the end of July. Like the old cleaners tag: "In by 6, out by 10".


----------



## Irish_Mike

rungoofy said:


> New restaraunt coming to Coronado Springs in the middle of Lago Dorado... revealed in permit plans and associated with new "tower" being built.  Construction to start 9/17 and complete 12/19.
> 
> See "*Changes Coming to Coronado Springs*" thread.
> 
> View attachment 252180 View attachment 252181



Some concept art of the restaurant










Also a closer look at the tower


----------



## MommaBerd

Looks like a beautiful restaurant! You know, I *really* hope they improve on soundproofing when they build this tower...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Not sure if this has been reported yet, but I went over to Tom Sawyer Island today at Disneyland. They were testing the waterfalls along the new railroad route. There is not a lot visible from the island until the railroad reopens I guess since there is a path currently closed to the public. I was able to get a picture, but I don't know how to upload a picture on here from my phone.


----------



## trackie

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Celebrate Christmas in July at Disney Springs*



This seems weird to me...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Preview center at Coronado Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photo...ew-center-scale-model-concept-overview-video/


----------



## tarak

sachilles said:


> It does seem curious. Either the end project ties in with other work.....or they are saying to heck with it, visits are down at this park anyway, let's get it done now.



I have to think this is part of their logic. We spend maybe half a day there.  One kid loves TOT, three of us like RNR, and everyone likes Toy Story Mania and Star Tours. For us, TGMR is good with a good CM or a nice break in the AC. We can take or leave it and most of the shows.


----------



## osully

Either Muppets or Mickey will make me so happy. 

I do think it would be odd for the current Landmark of the park (as it's the "big reveal", to me, TOT will always be the #1 landmark!) to be not based on a Disney original character... so that's why I think it will be Mickey.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Wow...that Coronado drawing REALLY looks like a Marriott.  They put minimal effort in there...

I had higher hopes that this wasn't some kinda fast and slick new future for the timeshare...not feeling confident now.

How many more points is gonna be for a blizzard beach view?


----------



## Fantasia79

Coronado restaurant looks great, the tower......

Might be looking at a different DVC concept with no balcony.  At least it keeps people from hanging their towels and swimsuits out there.

I'm sure interior will be amazing.  

Maybe lower points per night?


----------



## Moliphino

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wow...that Coronado drawing REALLY looks like a Marriott.  They put minimal effort in there...
> 
> I had higher hopes that this wasn't some kinda fast and slick new future for the timeshare...not feeling confident now.
> 
> How many more points is gonna be for a blizzard beach view?



I thought Coronado's tower is meant for business/convention customers, not DVC?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I thought Coronado's tower is meant for business/convention customers, not DVC?



Then it wouldn't be a timeshare...and that's fine.

If it is...you can't stuff pandora into her box.

For decades...disney fans railed against the swolphin - many dvc - because if was too corporate and didn't have that "disney" appeal.

The swan looks like it's a small world themed hotel with sugarplum bedposts inside the park compared to these concept drawings...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> Coronado restaurant looks great, the tower......
> 
> Might be looking at a different DVC concept with no balcony.  At least it keeps people from hanging their towels and swimsuits out there.
> 
> I'm sure interior will be amazing.
> 
> Maybe lower points per night?



It should be lower points...this is a moderate version of dvc...the talk they are "turning it into deluxe" or "location is all that matters" at Caribbean and Coronado is the utter nonsense I thought it was when they floated it back in January...but they haven't tipped their hand on how they'll handle the points.  My guess is they'll charge the wilderness lodge/beach club rate, try to put lipstick on it, and nobody will get a 7 month reservation anywhere again.  That's one way to make Saratoga more appealing...I suppose.

Coronado was sub $100 a night most days before iger took over (as was Caribbean)...now? $25,000 timeshare commitment and a monthly fee...just insane if you think about it.


----------



## Fantasia79

We all know it's gunna be Mickey.  Is there a Mickey themed ride on a Disney Property?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> We all know it's gunna be Mickey.  Is there a Mickey themed ride on a Disney Property?



I think this came up before and we couldn't think of a true "ride" that is Mickey focused.  Lot's of attractions (Fantasmic! the old Mickey Mouse Revue, Mickey's Philharmagic, etc.) but not a ride


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> We all know it's gunna be Mickey.  Is there a Mickey themed ride on a Disney Property?



The bigger question is why didn't they do it before?  Been busy these last 65 years or so?

Gotta wonder if this wasn't some longstanding rule that was precedent


----------



## Fantasia79

lockedoutlogic said:


> It should be lower points...this is a moderate version of dvc...the talk they are "turning it into deluxe" or "location is all that matters" at Caribbean and Coronado is the utter nonsense I thought it was when they floated it back in January...but they haven't tipped their hand on how they'll handle the points.  My guess is they'll charge the wilderness lodge/beach club rate, try to put lipstick on it, and nobody will get a 7 month reservation anywhere again.  That's one way to make Saratoga more appealing...I suppose.
> 
> Coronado was sub $100 a night most days before iger took over (as was Caribbean)...now? $25,000 timeshare commitment and a monthly fee...just insane if you think about it.



Totally agreed.  I have a suspicion it will some how be a low point per night, similar to AKV Value rooms.  I don't think they're up for reinventing ownership mid-game with levels of owners or home resort points carrying varrying weight.


----------



## AnnaKat

Fantasia79 said:


> Totally agreed.  I have a suspicion it will some how be a low point per night, similar to AKV Value rooms.  I don't think they're up for reinventing ownership mid-game with levels of owners or home resort points carrying varrying weight.




Obviously they would prefer to make their huge DVC profits.
But then they are being sneaky by
promoting that there will be an 
air conditioned covered walkway to the Convention Center.

The no balconies is also unusual for a DVC property,


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Fantasia79 said:


> Totally agreed.  I have a suspicion it will some how be a low point per night, similar to AKV Value rooms.  I don't think they're up for reinventing ownership mid-game with levels of owners or home resort points carrying varrying weight.



Being on the low end of akv would "Meeting half way" in my opinion.  I'd accept that as such...

But...the approach to dvc...like 90% of disney...has been short term cashout for years.  All their moves have been except IP acquisition and bedding China....so this should be expected to be no different.

However, akl is one of the best designs they've ever pulled off and offers so much more to enjoy than Coronado...and I like Coronado...but if it's the same point, the choice is clear.


----------



## Indybill

Someone may find a better link, but on Twitter @ED92live has video of the new pirates scenes in DLP. Scroll back to earlier today and keep scrolling as he has a lot of Tweets.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AnnaKat said:


> Obviously they would prefer to make their huge DVC profits.
> But then they are being sneaky by
> promoting that there will be an
> air conditioned covered walkway to the Convention Center.
> 
> The no balconies is also unusual for a DVC property,



Sneaky doesn't even cover it.  This is stretching the comfortable margins.  So they are building family unit timeshares to appeal to business travelers (conventions are even more fickle about the overall economy than leisure is...it dries up quickly at times)...so I can see the angle there a bit...though definitely some elastic though...

...Caribbean, however, is the weird one...so the reason is that they are going to try to capitalize on one of the most loyal bases (Caribbean has always had it)...to push those that are paying $250 a night (that is ridiculous and 100% the customers fault - no excuses) for mods like port orleans and Caribbean that are no way improved than when they opened as classy motels in 1990...into the capital upfront investment?
I'm gonna be brutal here (shields up)...but the mod clientele typically (not always) can't afford that investment or more accurately don't spend money in that way/fashion.  That's not an insult...it's an interpretation of reality.

That ski lift is a bit of a desperation move up front...it's 100% about pop, art of A, and Caribbean and nothing about Star Wars land or the other hotels...what a weird dynamic.  

Why not yacht?  Build a tower there...unless the Caribbean thing is about phase 2, and 3...demoing the whole thing in the short run.

I wish they'd have the stones to just do it...not dip the toes in the water while they exploit the people paying rack.  And rest assured that is going on.


----------



## Tigger's ally

LOL woke up on a roll this morning!    Must have watched Peyton last night!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> LOL woke up on a roll this morning!    Must have watched Peyton last night!



The brain never goes into "standby" mode...trust me, I've tried to trick it...

...now back to the news

(And nobody watches espn anymore  )


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Indybill said:


> Someone may find a better link, but on Twitter @ED92live has video of the new pirates scenes in DLP. Scroll back to earlier today and keep scrolling as he has a lot of Tweets.


To save everyone scrolling through ED92's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/885408865415831552


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
I know it was already posted, but here's a video of the new Pirates scene in DLP as well as some new animatronics

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video...pirates-caribbean-disneyland-paris-additions/


----------



## Fantasia79

Thinking a lot about this DVC scenario.  

They aren't in the business of losing money.  Some of the reasons people buy resale are because it's cheaper and they don't care about length of contract (or care about 50 years).  Even a lot of stupid moves find people willing to pay for it (except those cabanas in the parks).

AKV value rooms book up really fast, as do studios across the board.  

if they can create a TON of low point rooms, they might have opened up a new group to sell to.  The no balcony makes me think this is where they're headed.


----------



## Fantasia79

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> I know it was already posted, but here's a video of the new Pirates scene in DLP as well as some new animatronics
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video...pirates-caribbean-disneyland-paris-additions/



So cool!  At first viewing, I thought it was a video and not a animatronic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Indybill said:


> Someone may find a better link, but on Twitter @ED92live has video of the new pirates scenes in DLP. Scroll back to earlier today and keep scrolling as he has a lot of Tweets.



Here is the link to the specific tweet with t looks very much like the concept sketch and, to be honest, feels like they didn't really change all that much, more of an overlay than a brand new scene: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/885408865415831552


----------



## Lee Matthews

Fantasia79 said:


> Thinking a lot about this DVC scenario.
> 
> They aren't in the business of losing money.  Some of the reasons people buy resale are because it's cheaper and they don't care about length of contract (or care about 50 years).  Even a lot of stupid moves find people willing to pay for it (except those cabanas in the parks).
> 
> AKV value rooms book up really fast, as do studios across the board.
> 
> if they can create a TON of low point rooms, they might have opened up a new group to sell to.  The no balcony makes me think this is where they're headed.



If the offered moderate DVC to maybe make it a bit more appealing to the likes of me then I'd be interested


----------



## Roxyfire

Fantasia79 said:


> Thinking a lot about this DVC scenario.
> 
> They aren't in the business of losing money.  Some of the reasons people buy resale are because it's cheaper and they don't care about length of contract (or care about 50 years).  Even a lot of stupid moves find people willing to pay for it (except those cabanas in the parks).
> 
> AKV value rooms book up really fast, as do studios across the board.
> 
> if they can create a TON of low point rooms, they might have opened up a new group to sell to.  The no balcony makes me think this is where they're headed.



But it's gotta be the right mix of price per point and point per night. Not to mention MF for savvy buyers. Copper Creek is the right point per night, but the cost per point is 176, so same as Polynesian but at least the points go further. The MF is the killer though. Perhaps they'll keep the cost per point about the same but the MF will be super low. Plus no balconies _keeps it moderate_ and mostly studios would keep it from causing a huge 7 month ripple effect.

_Edit in italics_


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I thought Coronado's tower is meant for business/convention customers, not DVC?


That's exactly what this is for. CBR will have the DVC component.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> But it's gotta be the right mix of price per point and point per night. Not to mention MF for savvy buyers. Copper Creek is the right point per night, but the cost per point is 176, so same as Polynesian but at least the points go further. The MF is the killer though. Perhaps they'll keep the cost per point about the same but the MF will be super low. Plus no balconies _keeps it moderate_ and mostly studios would keep it from causing a huge 7 month ripple effect.
> 
> _Edit in italics_



I think that is what it would have to be is a low point per night at the moderates - so if you buy in there perhaps you could use 2 years worth of points for one stay at a deluxe whereas those that buy-in at the Deluxe, with a higher minimum total point commitment would be able to stay at the moderates twice a year on their points or something like that

If that is what happens, given the gondola that gets you to EPCOT from CBR I could see those being popular during the Food and Wine for "extra" trips for people that already have DVC elsewhere


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> But it's gotta be the right mix of price per point and point per night. Not to mention MF for savvy buyers. Copper Creek is the right point per night, but the cost per point is 176, so same as Polynesian but at least the points go further. The MF is the killer though. Perhaps they'll keep the cost per point about the same but the MF will be super low. Plus no balconies and mostly studios would keep it from causing a huge 7 month ripple effect.



The moderate dvc is how this makes sense...to me.

I even proposed that there could be a "surcharge"...say 2-5 points per night...for the grandfathers dvc rooms to those that buy in at a lower cost and stay at the mods for relatively few points per night...

But dvc has been a bit skitz about what it wants to build.

So they build the grand Floridian and charge 3x per night of old key west...okay...it works.  But they build few studios trying to get the "we only do suites crowd" that doesn't really exist and it's been a problem because even the owners can't get a studio...

...so they react by gutting and building 300 suites and 25 useless cabins at the poly...and now those are available more than everywhere but the ulgy children locations because they overshot the priorities the other way.

Now they gut wilderness and have like 81 studios...which is a decent amount but leaves still more than 50% of the floor space to the larger rooms.

They can't figure out what the heck to do:..it seems.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> That's exactly what this is for. CBR will have the DVC component.



Have they confirmed that?

Seems odd for them to build anything without dvc...

If it's business class...the Marriott makes sense...the problem is it opens the door for these in other places if they're cheaper to build.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> But dvc has been a bit skitz about what it wants to build.



Right? All they have to do is look at the bookings! Fall is kind of the weird perfect storm of low point cost, festivals, fall breaks, etc. So maybe that's not the best time to compare, but I'm sure the studios get booked out at the more desirable resorts super fast. Faster than other categories, ignoring Grand Villas because those are different folks entirely.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Have they confirmed that?
> 
> Seems odd for them to build anything without dvc...
> 
> If it's business class...the Marriott makes sense...the problem is it opens the door for these in other places if they're cheaper to build.


They have said Coronado will cater to the business clientele. They are building this tower close to the convention center so those guests don't have to walk far and are beefing up the dining options. Of course they haven't announced DVC at CBR yet. They won't do that until the are well underway like every other DVC project Disney does.


----------



## bladiator

I would be much closer to buying "moderate DVC" than even the lowest priced resale deluxe DVC (only because I'm a one-income man family of 3 kinda guy).  Of course, I'd much rather just get me some BLT DVC if money was no option.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Right? All they have to do is look at the bookings! Fall is kind of the weird perfect storm of low point cost, festivals, fall breaks, etc. So maybe that's not the best time to compare, but I'm sure the studios get booked out at the more desirable resorts super fast. Faster than other categories, ignoring Grand Villas because those are different folks entirely.



Correct...they should actually look march to July and build based off only those months...

There's a boom (Easter) and surprisingly quiet (may) month in there and the summer isn't crushed like it used to be but is solid.

I'll give you an idea of what I saw as I've recently been looking at the seven month window:

At 8 months for a studio:
1. All were available (at a moderate attendance point)

2. Two weeks out of seven...gf dried up and it became sporadic at Boardwalk, beach, and wilderness...

3. At the window...all those are pretty blocked and it became
More limited at contemporary...

Akv, okw, ssr, and POLY remained.

4. Now if I look in a month...I know Okw and ssr are the last to go...but what disappears first: poly or akv?

It will be close either way.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> They have said Coronado will cater to the business clientele. They are building this tower close to the convention center so those guests don't have to walk far and are beefing up the dining options. Of course they haven't announced DVC at CBR yet. They won't do that until the are well underway like every other DVC project Disney does.



I will believe no dvc at Coronado when they release the rack and not one second sooner.

Sorry...but that's the smart approach.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

bladiator said:


> I would be much closer to buying "moderate DVC" than even the lowest priced resale deluxe DVC (only because I'm a one-income man family of 3 kinda guy).  Of course, I'd much rather just get me some BLT DVC if money was no option.



The question is (and I'm done jacking after this...):

What would the buyin price have to be for you to do that?

The theory we kicked around lead to the consensus that the price would be the same but the points per night would be less...

...I don't know if that will hold...$176 a point.  Even if studios are low and 75 points get you a week (okw is 75-90 base)...that's $13,200...

...which is close to what it cost me for 200 not that awful long ago.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I will believe no dvc at Coronado when they release the rack and not one second sooner.
> 
> Sorry...but that's the smart approach.


It is the same way with yacht club. No DVC there due to the convention center. Coronado will be treated the same.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It is the same way with yacht club. No DVC there due to the convention center. Coronado will be treated the same.



That yacht club is how it's played till now...that in no way procludes it.

The problem there is they would have to build a new convention center behind to fit it near the hotel and the dolphin...that's what has kept it from happening.

Never trust that's set in stone.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The problem there is they would have to build a new convention center behind to fit it near the hotel and the dolphin...that's what has kept it from happening.


I am confused as to what you mean by this.


----------



## skier_pete

Moliphino said:


> I thought Coronado's tower is meant for business/convention customers, not DVC?



Don't think anyone has said DVC at Coronado. The concept doesn't look it either. DVC always has balconies. Balconies, Balconies, Balcoines. Even if they are 2 ft x 4 ft - balconies.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I am confused as to what you mean by this.



Ok...so on the attachment the pin is the CONVENTION center...yacht club is directly below and the cast lot is past the boulevard above.

For dvc...they'd likely have to push the convention above the boulevard and put the tower where the current one sits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Don't think anyone has said DVC at Coronado. The concept doesn't look it either. DVC always has balconies. Balconies, Balconies, Balcoines. Even if they are 2 ft x 4 ft - balconies.



I think there was a post on here where someone responded to the post about the changes coming to Corondo mentioned DVC - not sure if they knew something the rest of us don't or if it was just mixing up with the DVC coming to CBR


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there was a post on here where someone responded to the post about the changes coming to Corondo mentioned DVC - not sure if they knew something the rest of us don't or if it was just mixing up with the DVC coming to CBR



Neither things have been admitted or established...like the gondola...details are sketchy so I lumped them together.

Can't rule it out yet.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...so on the attachment the pin is the first vention center...yacht club is directly below and the cast lot is past the boulevard above.
> 
> For dvc...they'd likely have to push the convention above the boulevard and put the tower where the current one sits.


Who said it has to be a tower at YC? They could simply convert rooms like WL. They are also expanding the convention center at YC so I don't see DVC happening there but it's not impossible.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Who said it has to be a tower at YC? They could simply convert rooms like WL. They are also expanding the convention center at YC so I don't see DVC happening there but it's not impossible.



That could be...but I think you answered your own question: wilderness lodge didn't have a convention center to fill its rooms.  Yacht has that market...but nowhere is it unreasonable to think they couldn't get greedy and slap dvc in their too.


----------



## rteetz

Here is a full ride through of the DLP Pirates


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some GF restaurants will be closed this week

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...idian-resort-restaurants-closed-this-week.htm


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> It should be lower points...this is a moderate version of dvc...the talk they are "turning it into deluxe" or "location is all that matters" at Caribbean and Coronado is the utter nonsense I thought it was when they floated it back in January....



I know no-one (especially you) seems to believe this - but if they build the rooms decent and put this direct gondola from the property to Epcot and DHS, AND have a Tower view of Illuminations, this thing will sell better than Copper Creek rip-offs, and will be an extremely popular location with Star Wars land on the Horizon.


----------



## skier_pete

bladiator said:


> I would be much closer to buying "moderate DVC" than even the lowest priced resale deluxe DVC (only because I'm a one-income man family of 3 kinda guy).  Of course, I'd much rather just get me some BLT DVC if money was no option.



It's not going to be a moderate DVC.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Just posted this over on the Rumor Tracking thread, but Disney's 'Uber' style system (to be called Minnie Van's) may begin testing in the next couple of weeks according to WDWNT:

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/break...vice-called-minnie-vans-first-details-emerge/


----------



## bladiator

Roxyfire said:


> ignoring Grand Villas because those are different folks entirely



The 1%ers.



lockedoutlogic said:


> The question is (and I'm done jacking after this...):
> 
> What would the buyin price have to be for you to do that?
> The theory we kicked around lead to the consensus that the price would be the same but the points per night would be less...
> ...I don't know if that will hold...$176 a point.  Even if studios are low and 75 points get you a week (okw is 75-90 base)...that's $13,200...
> ...which is close to what it cost me for 200 not that awful long ago.



You're right, I read that part but I think I just let it roll right over me.  OK, so I would definitely just grab SSR or OKW resale and be happy to get a studio anywhere.  Home resort means nothing to me (well, I don't think it does, speaking as a person that has no DVC).  I don't want to pay a premium for points regardless of the location because I am not a forward thinking planner as far as vacations go, so 7 months is too far out for me.


----------



## bladiator

********** said:


> AND have a Tower view of Illuminations



Sweet fancy moses, I would buy DVC for this alone.


----------



## Roxyfire

bladiator said:


> The 1%ers.



Yep, or your just giant family who've all bought in together and get along so great. I am a part of neither so I can't relate. I'll take my regular studio, but lots in my same boat.


----------



## Roxyfire

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Just posted this over on the Rumor Tracking thread, but Disney's 'Uber' style system (to be called Minnie Van's) may begin testing in the next couple of weeks according to WDWNT:
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/break...vice-called-minnie-vans-first-details-emerge/



That name, #groan. Also did Corless update the CSS on his website? It looks better. Still clickbait central but at least it looks nice now...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Images from Marvel's Black Panther

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...ack-panther-are-everything/?cmp=smc|977223984


----------



## mikepizzo

Fantasia79 said:


> So cool!  At first viewing, I thought it was a video and not a animatronic.



I for sure thought the fencing scene was a video at first.


----------



## Fantasia79

@rteetz you, of course, may be correct.  I seem to remember hearing both Coronado as DVC and Convention.  But that makes more sense with the design rather than DVC being re-invented.  

CBR obviously, as that's a total construction site there.

Minnie Vans are going to be a game changer.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently the translation to the new red head scene in Pirates at DLP is "We want guns! Like the red head!"


----------



## rteetz

It will have a covered and air conditioned connection to the convention centers.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bus changes at DHS

https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/hollywood-studios-bus-drop-reconfiguration/


----------



## rteetz

Ok I have watched the new red head scene a couple times now. I think they could have done better. It just doesn't have a good story line. Why do the pirates want the red head's guns? It just doesn't make a lot of sense in the story.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Ok I have watched the new red head scene a couple times now. I think they could have done better. It just doesn't have a good story line. Why do the pirates want the red head's guns? It just doesn't make a lot of sense in the story.



yeah, I agree - I mean, guess I need to see it in English to really make an opinion but it does feel a bit forced and more of just an overlay rather than not a new, well conceived scene.

As for wanting the Red Head's guns - i think it is that they are auctioning off gold and stuff now but the pirates don't want to bid on that, they want to bid on guns like the Red Head has taken or something like that


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> Don't think anyone has said DVC at Coronado. The concept doesn't look it either. DVC always has balconies. Balconies, Balconies, Balcoines. Even if they are 2 ft x 4 ft - balconies.




I don’t know if this will be DVC or not but I don’t think balconies are a good indicator either way.  Up until Wilderness Lodge(?) all DVC’s had Grand Villas.  Up until Poly, all DVC’s had a 1br option.  Things are always evolving.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Ok I have watched the new red head scene a couple times now. I think they could have done better. It just doesn't have a good story line. Why do the pirates want the red head's guns? It just doesn't make a lot of sense in the story.



Maybe "guns" is a euphemism?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I agree - I mean, guess I need to see it in English to really make an opinion but it does feel a bit forced and more of just an overlay rather than not a new, well conceived scene.


Im not 100% opposed to a new scene but this doesn't seem that great. Hopefully the english version conveys better?


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Reddog1134 said:


> Maybe "guns" is a euphemism?



Could be...I don't think that the term torpedoes would be appropriate for the era.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> Im not 100% opposed to a new scene but this doesn't seem that great. Hopefully the english version conveys better?



I'm at work so couldn't listen to the audio very well but it sounded like it was 100% in French. Visually, I thought they were having an auction for the guns and jewels... and the girls were holding the items for auction. Am I wrong?


----------



## bladiator

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I agree - I mean, guess I need to see it in English to really make an opinion but it does feel a bit forced and more of just an overlay rather than not a new, well conceived scene.
> 
> As for wanting the Red Head's guns - i think it is that they are auctioning off gold and stuff now but the pirates don't want to bid on that, they want to bid on guns like the Red Head has taken or something like that


The scene is pretty much what I expected from the concept artwork we saw a couple weeks ago.  They didn't want to move any of the AAs so they just drew them on a page and then said to each other "what else can these guys say to each other that isn't selling wenches without adding or moving any of them?" And this is what you get.  It's about as uninspired as expected.   Others have mentioned it being a way to have a new "female pirate" character they can build off of, but unless the English version is less underwhelming, I'm going to go ahead and give this the check mark for "PC related change".


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> I'm at work so couldn't listen to the audio very well but it sounded like it was 100% in French. Visually, I thought they were having an auction for the guns and jewels... and the girls were holding the items for auction. Am I wrong?


The red head is holding a gun and some of the other women are holding jewels but the audio I guess only mentions the guns?


----------



## rteetz

bladiator said:


> The scene is pretty much what I expected from the concept artwork we saw a couple weeks ago.  They didn't want to move any of the AAs so they just drew them on a page and then said to each other "what else can these guys say to each other that isn't selling wenches without adding or moving any of them?" And this is what you get.  It's about as uninspired as expected.   Others have mentioned it being a way to have a new "female pirate" character they can build off of, but unless the English version is less underwhelming, I'm going to go ahead and give this the check mark for "PC related change".


The red head AA is different though. The face looks more realistic and she of course is in a different position holding a gun.


----------



## closetmickey

Was there an outside group(s) that put pressure on Disney to make this change?


----------



## bladiator

rteetz said:


> The red head AA is different though. The face looks more realistic and she of course is in a different position holding a gun.


I bow to your facial recognizing-ness.   I could not make it out in the youtube video.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bladiator said:


> I bow to your facial recognizing-ness.   I could not make it out in the youtube video.



DSNY just posted a video on the updates to the ride and shows pretty good close ups of all the changes and refers to this as an all new animatronic for the red head and covers the fluidity of motion, etc.

Also, he indicated that the line "We wants the red head" is still be chanted (though obviously in French in this one)

Side note, the Barbosa AA is really cool with the lighting effect they use


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, he indicated that the line "We wants the red head" is still be chanted (though obviously in French in this one)


I haven't seen this reported anywhere. I'm hesitant they would keep that line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen this reported anywhere. I'm hesitant they would keep that line.



I was surprised too but he stated that line specially specifically - guess we shall see what makes it stateside at some point  (unless he was just referring to the same line you were referencing  that includes "red head" and was considering that the same as leaving in the prior line or something)

edit: just wanted back and see he posted in the comments:

"UPDATE: Disney have changed "We wants the Red Head" to "We want the weapons, like the Red Head" .... "


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney MaxPass to Debut July 19 at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> It will have a covered and air conditioned connection to the convention centers.



covered and air conditioned connection to the convention centers 

Pretty much seals up that one.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Ok I have watched the new red head scene a couple times now. I think they could have done better. It just doesn't have a good story line. Why do the pirates want the red head's guns? It just doesn't make a lot of sense in the story.


I'm not liking this at all.   I know some fans are glad Disney is removing the auction scene, but I'm not one of them.  At least I have the Walt Disney Classics Collection figures for this scene.

When is the change to the scene scheduled?  I hope I can ride pirates one more time before the change occurs.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> When is the change to the scene scheduled? I hope I can ride pirates one more time before the change occurs.


Only thing that has been said is 2018.


----------



## bladiator

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm not liking this at all.   I know some fans are glad Disney is removing the auction scene, but I'm not one of them.  At least I have the Walt Disney Classics Collection figures for this scene.
> 
> When is the change to the scene scheduled?  I hope I can ride pirates one more time before the change occurs.


Maybe they can just put a big curtain over that entire scene instead.  
HEY, at least we'll be getting the Barbosa AA ... right?  (WDW is supposed to get that too I hope)


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

Looks like the Disney Uber may not be Chevrolet but instead a Honda Odyssey. It will be on display at D23. This video released by Disney...


----------



## wareagle57

Maybe they could just replace the ride completely with Pirates of the Pancreas. I hear they don't white wash that ride at all.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> Maybe they could just replace the ride completely with Pirates of the Pancreas. I hear they don't white wash that ride at all.


I heard spleen mountain is up for a serious look as well (you're my hero for making that reference btw)


----------



## ICTVgrad07

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Looks like the Disney Uber may not be Chevrolet but instead a Honda Odyssey. It will be on display at D23. This video released by Disney...




Not quite sure how I feel about these.  Maybe the big bow on the roof is throwing me off


----------



## umichigan10

I finally picked up on that pun. Minnie van lol. Nice job


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Looks like the Disney Uber may not be Chevrolet but instead a Honda Odyssey. It will be on display at D23. This video released by Disney...





ICTVgrad07 said:


> Not quite sure how I feel about these.  Maybe the big bow on the roof is throwing me off



Wasn't clear to me if these are for then being at the parks or just something fun they are doing for at D23 ... the bow/ears is pretty darn big (definitely would see it coming)


----------



## Dfan79

I actually like the new additions to "Pirates". They did a great job with the animatronics, especially Barbosa. I kinda wished they would have gone with more elaborate looking swordfighters though. They look like JC Penney mannequins, but the movements are unbelievable. 

The only other part I'm not sure on is the auction scene... of course. I think there could be more movement from the people in line. It'd be funny if one was shivering and crying like a wee baby.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wasn't clear to me if these are for then being at the parks or just something fun they are doing for at D23 ... the bow/ears is pretty darn big (definitely would see it coming)


Yeah, I wasn't sure either, but just seemed strange that both are supposedly called the Minnie Van (although its possible Corless is wrong...). Yep, the bow is huge!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wasn't clear to me if these are for then being at the parks or just something fun they are doing for at D23


Yeah exactly how I interpreted it too.


----------



## pepperandchips

Any chance the Minnie Van service is what the call center reps were being briefed on? (The Len Testa rumor)


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

pepperandchips said:


> Any chance the Minnie Van service is what the call center reps were being briefed on? (The Len Testa rumor)


Very possibly, it is expected to begin testing in the next couple of weeks, with an announcement likely at D23, so it is certainly a possibility thats what the call center were being briefed on.


----------



## Dfan79

Minnie Van, hahahaaaa I love it. What's next Donald Truck?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dfan79 said:


> Minnie Van, hahahaaaa I love it. What's next Donald Truck?



Well, isn't Walt's place supposed to be more like a club for adult entertainment at Disney Springs?  Maybe they could have Chip N Dales?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Journey into Imagination artwork for the Epcot 35th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nation-artwork-for-35th-anniversary-of-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Journey into Imagination artwork for the Epcot 35th
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nation-artwork-for-35th-anniversary-of-epcot/



That's amazing!  Will it only be available in the park or will you be able to order online?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's amazing!  Will it only be available in the park or will you be able to order online?


No idea. I hope it's available online.


----------



## writerguyfl

closetmickey said:


> Was there an outside group(s) that put pressure on Disney to make this change?



As far as I know, the changes at Pirates of the Caribbean was not the result of any outside group pressuring Disney.


----------



## afan

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> Looks like the Disney Uber may not be Chevrolet but instead a Honda Odyssey. It will be on display at D23. This video released by Disney...



That's so cute! I hope they really use those but I kind of doubt they would have s fleet of them. Maybe without the ears but they are awesome.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Roxyfire said:


> Yep, or your just giant family who've all bought in together and get along so great. I am a part of neither so I can't relate. I'll take my regular studio, but lots in my same boat.



I've stayed in grand villas twice at OKW.  It really is amazing to have that much room with 7 people on vacation.


----------



## Roxyfire

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I've stayed in grand villas twice at OKW.  It really is amazing to have that much room with 7 people on vacation.



I'm happy for you for real, I just don't know 5 other people I would willingly vacation with


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Roxyfire said:


> I'm happy for you for real, I just don't know 5 other people I would willingly vacation with



The first time was me DW, DS15 who was 5 at the time, my mother and stepfather and my mother in law and father in law.  My parents got the room and my father in law paid for everything else.  FREE DISNEY .  The second time was me, DW, DS15 who was 13 at the time, DS6 who was 4 at the time, my aunt and my aunts boyfriend.  That was a last Disney trip for my aunt who had terminal cancer.  The second trip was fantastic.  The first was really stressful because my FIL spent most of it reminding me how expensive everything was.  No one asked him to pay for EVERY LITTLE thing but he wouldn't let anyone else (needless to say we haven't taken the in laws back  )Having the square footage to escape to was awesome!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> The first time was me DW, DS15 who was 5 at the time, my mother and stepfather and my mother in law and father in law.  My parents got the room and my father in law paid for everything else.  FREE DISNEY .  The second time was me, DW, DS15 who was 13 at the time, DS6 who was 4 at the time, my aunt and my aunts boyfriend.  That was a last Disney trip for my aunt who had terminal cancer.  The second trip was fantastic.  The first was really stressful because my FIL spent most of it reminding me how expensive everything was.  No one asked him to pay for EVERY LITTLE thing but he wouldn't let anyone else (needless to say we haven't taken the in laws back  )Having the square footage to escape to was awesome!



The best way to avoid the "it's sooo expensive" talk is to never let anyone pay for a dime of your household except for a round at a bar.

It's pricey...but easier.  I never accept anything from my inlaws (they couldn't care...but it pays for babysitting)...always pay the bill for things I suggest, when we meet up with friends, anything off the grid, etc.

Life is too short for vacation monetary grief...


----------



## Roxyfire

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> The first was really stressful because my FIL spent most of it reminding me how expensive everything was. No one asked him to pay for EVERY LITTLE thing but he wouldn't let anyone else (needless to say we haven't taken the in laws back  )Having the square footage to escape to was awesome!



Yeah that's a big part of it. We can cruise and get our own staterooms far, far away from in the in laws. They'll never know/set foot in our dvc units. No in laws allowed at all. Not even my brother and sister-in-law. They're on the opposite spectrum, don't wanna pay anything for anything and will pinch the penny as far as it goes. That's no fun either.


----------



## bladiator

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> No one asked him to pay for EVERY LITTLE thing but he wouldn't let anyone else (needless to say we haven't taken the in laws back  )Having the square footage to escape to was awesome!



Using the very thing that he paid big bucks for to escape his "I paid big bucks" talk.  BRILLIANT!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah that's a big part of it. We can cruise and get our own staterooms far, far away from in the in laws. They'll never know/set foot in our dvc units. No in laws allowed at all. Not even my brother and sister-in-law. *They're on the opposite spectrum, don't wanna pay anything for anything and will pinch the penny as far as it goes. That's no fun either.*



That's actually FAR worse...
...my unwavering stance is that if you want to be cheap on travel...there's a super cheap, exotic place you can go: your house.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's actually FAR worse...
> ...my unwavering stance is that if you want to be cheap on travel...there's a super cheap, exotic place you can go: your house.



Cheers to that!


----------



## MissGina5

Fantasia79 said:


> We all know it's gunna be Mickey.  Is there a Mickey themed ride on a Disney Property?


Barnstormer is Goofy but that was all I could think of


----------



## MissGina5

Also why hasn't the cast of LA Mulan been announced yet? Shouldnt they be filming by now?


----------



## Spotpkt

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's amazing!  Will it only be available in the park or will you be able to order online?



http://msartcorner.com/product/dreamfinder/

You can buy online now.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

MissGina5 said:


> Also why hasn't the cast of LA Mulan been announced yet? Shouldnt they be filming by now?


I'd personally expect to hear a date push back for the LA Mulan in the Live Action panel this weekend at D23 Expo.


----------



## MissGina5

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> I'd personally expect to hear a date push back for the LA Mulan in the Live Action panel this weekend at D23 Expo.


Dammit. I actually also maybe expect an Aladdin cast announcement because they put out the story earlier this week that they were struggling to find an actor for him. It would be a good marketing ploy


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The latest pirates "Dead Men Tell No Tales" will be available Oct. 3rd on Blu-Ray.


----------



## rteetz

Wow....


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Wow....
> 
> View attachment 252455


Are both parks supposed to have identical Star Wars Lands?


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> Are both parks supposed to have identical Star Wars Lands?


Yes with minimal differences.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


>



Double Wow!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I can't wait to see that model up close at some point this weekend!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

D23 will live stream the video game panel Saturday afternoon: https://dcpi.disney.com/d23-expo-level-games-presentation-livestream-details/

So far, I think this is the only panel to be live-streamed.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

lockedoutlogic said:


> The best way to avoid the "it's sooo expensive" talk is to never let anyone pay for a dime of your household except for a round at a bar.
> 
> It's pricey...but easier.  I never accept anything from my inlaws (they couldn't care...but it pays for babysitting)...always pay the bill for things I suggest, when we meet up with friends, anything off the grid, etc.
> 
> Life is too short for vacation monetary grief...



He wanted to be the good grandparent and pay for his grandsons first trip to WDW and to be honest at the time DW and I couldn't have afforded to take him.  I appreciated the gesture and of course appreciated my parents DVC for the grand villa but I swore that would be the last time that ever happened.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> Wow....
> 
> View attachment 252455



Looks to be more detail than Pandora!!! That's gorgeous! I don't think this will hold a flame to anything Disney has ever done before!


----------



## Tigger's ally

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> He wanted to be the good grandparent and pay for his grandsons first trip to WDW and to be honest at the time DW and I couldn't have afforded to take him.  I appreciated the gesture and of course appreciated my parents DVC for the grand villa but I swore that would be the last time that ever happened.




I just paid for a trip with my entire family and my new grandtinker.  I sure hope they aren't expressing the same views as some on here.  Kind of sucks to think that way to be honest.  We do embrace family members in my family though and I know some don't always.  Bottom line for me is you can't have a hard line drawn in the sand about it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> I just paid for a trip with my entire family and my new grandtinker.  I sure hope they aren't expressing the same views as some on here.  Kind of sucks to think that way to be honest.  We do embrace family members in my family though and I know some don't always.  Bottom line for me is you can't have a hard line drawn in the sand about it.



I think the gist is the inappropriate behavior was by the spoiler...not the spoulee...

It would suck from both perspectives...if you don't want to spend money...the WALT DISNEY WORLD RESORT is not your place.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> I just paid for a trip with my entire family and my new grandtinker.  I sure hope they aren't expressing the same views as some on here.  Kind of sucks to think that way to be honest.  We do embrace family members in my family though and I know some don't always.  Bottom line for me is you can't have a hard line drawn in the sand about it.



My parents took each of their 5 grands on a 5th birthday trip. My twin boys got their trip in Dec and it was the only one the rest of the birthday child's parents/family came along. Mainly because my parents have gotten older and 2 is not easy as they found out even with our help. But the grands paid for the kids each time. Flights when needed, on-site hotel, AKL, Contemporary, or Wilderness Lodge, dining package and tickets. On this last trip, my wife and I paid for us and our daughter. It worked out amazing for the kids and my parents did an excellent job. It was something they wanted to do, and they never discussed how much it cost.

On the other hand, about 6 years ago we took another trip. It was something my grandmother wanted us to do after she passed. My family, my parents, my sister's family, and my uncle's family and his son's family. Grandma's will included us all going. It was a disaster because too many people wanted different things from the trip. Some wanted everyone together, some wanted all meals together, some wanted very little to do with anyone else. We had a 6 month old at the time, so 8 or 9 p.m. dining reservations and staying for fireworks didn't work for us, but others had little or no tolerance for the group's varied needs. We all ended up sniping at each other.

What I take away from all this? It all depends on who you go with and how the trip sets up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> My parents took each of their 5 grands on a 5th birthday trip. My twin boys got their trip in Dec and it was the only one the rest of the birthday child's parents/family came along. Mainly because my parents have gotten older and 2 is not easy as they found out even with our help. But the grands paid for the kids each time. Flights when needed, on-site hotel, AKL, Contemporary, or Wilderness Lodge, dining package and tickets. On this last trip, my wife and I paid for us and our daughter. It worked out amazing for the kids and my parents did an excellent job. It was something they wanted to do, and they never discussed how much it cost.
> 
> On the other hand, about 6 years ago we took another trip. It was something my grandmother wanted us to do after she passed. My family, my parents, my sister's family, and my uncle's family and his son's family. Grandma's will included us all going. It was a disaster because too many people wanted different things from the trip. Some wanted everyone together, some wanted all meals together, some wanted very little to do with anyone else. We had a 6 month old at the time, so 8 or 9 p.m. dining reservations and staying for fireworks didn't work for us, but others had little or no tolerance for the group's varied needs. We all ended up sniping at each other.
> 
> What I take away from all this? It all depends on who you go with and how the trip sets up.



Fair...the yin and the yang.

My overall (99.99% guaranteed) experience is people that talk about money just ain't fun...

...and that isn't tied to how much money you have...it's what you stress and how you handle things.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think the gist is the inappropriate behavior was by the spoiler...not the spoulee...
> 
> It would suck from both perspectives...if *you* don't want to spend money...the WALT DISNEY WORLD RESORT is not your place.



but, if you don't have the money and someone pays for your trip, being courteous and being able to listen to a little of his schtick is probably a good trait to carry around. I have a boss I don't like listening too in certain settings, but I can do it to be sociable, tolerant and a decent person.  Ah,  Tolerance.  That's a word from the past.


----------



## Killer Fish

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> D23 will live stream the video game panel Saturday afternoon: https://dcpi.disney.com/d23-expo-level-games-presentation-livestream-details/
> 
> So far, I think this is the only panel to be live-streamed.



Kingdom Hearts 3 in 2020! Seriously I don't think it is ever going to release.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> but, if you don't have the money and someone pays for your trip, being courteous and being able to listen to a little of his schtick is probably a good trait to carry around. I have a boss I don't like listening too in certain settings, but I can do it to be sociable, tolerant and a decent person.  Ah,  Tolerance.  That's a word from the past.



I don't disagree with you...but being perceptive enough to understand your making someone uncomfortable, cease and desist is more Yoda in my book...


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
It was announced Epcot would be built on this day in 1975.


----------



## loutoo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wasn't clear to me if these are for then being at the parks or just something fun they are doing for at D23 ... the bow/ears is pretty darn big (definitely would see it coming)


The "Minnie Van" is the rumored Disney owned and operated uber competitor on property.  In theory, the Minnie van will pick you and your family up any where on property and take you to any where else on property for approximately $15-$20 a trip. 
I'm sure more details will be released soon, but this and the gondolas are part of disney's work to make transportation "more magical"


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> but, if you don't have the money and someone pays for your trip, being courteous and being able to listen to a little of his schtick is probably a good trait to carry around. I have a boss I don't like listening too in certain settings, but I can do it to be sociable, tolerant and a decent person.  Ah,  Tolerance.  That's a word from the past.



In the moment, I'd expect most people do tolerate it. But that's a lesson learned too, no one wants to continually be put in that situation. Sometimes you have to go and be with them in that setting to see their behavior. I've already warned my very thrifty brother that going to WDW is not a cheap out situation. I'll be interested to see if they take my advice or if they do the normal thing and then refuses to go again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> The "Minnie Van" is the rumored Disney owned and operated uber competitor on property.  In theory, the Minnie van will pick you and your family up any where on property and take you to any where else on property for approximately $15-$20 a trip.
> I'm sure more details will be released soon, but this and the gondolas are part of disney's work to make transportation "more magical"



yeah, I know that is the rumor/story that initially came out - but also that it was Chevy.  Then in this video it is Honda and it only mentions it will be at D23 - no mention about it being for an Uber like service, etc.  - so just not explicitly clear to me that this is the same thing - but maybe it is (or a modified version of it - like this one with the bow and everything is for D23 and then there they will announce the service for which the cars won't look exactly like this)


----------



## a4matte

*NEWS*

A Wrinkle in Time trailer debuts this Saturday.


----------



## loutoo

Might this be a first look at the ride vehicle for the "battle ride" seems like a strange thing to include in the SW D23 booth otherwise.  What do you think?

Images taken from this video:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> View attachment 252523 View attachment 252524 View attachment 252524 Might this be a first look at the ride vehicle for the "battle ride" seems like a strange thing to include in the SW D23 booth otherwise.  What do you think?



yeah, this was posted in the D23 thread (and the Star Wars Land thread I think) - expectation is this is for the battle ride and will be a trackless ride system - saw mentioned think "Spiderman" as far as movement


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't disagree with you...but being perceptive enough to understand your making someone uncomfortable, cease and desist is more Yoda in my book...



Yeah, but not all people can do that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Roxyfire said:


> In the moment, I'd expect most people do tolerate it. But that's a lesson learned too, no one wants to continually be put in that situation. Sometimes you have to go and be with them in that setting to see their behavior. I've already warned my very thrifty brother that going to WDW is not a cheap out situation. I'll be interested to see if they take my advice or if they do the normal thing and then refuses to go again.



That happens.  Thing is, I feel for the kids.  Whether it be a short low budget trip or a long high dollar one, I am of the belief that all kids deserve to go at at least once in their young lives.  Because I had twin boys and my daughter was a couple years older, we always let her bring a friend.  Funny, she seemed to make the decision herself, but the friends she brought were the ones whose parents could not ever afford it.  

And this doesn't even bring into discussion the fact that even the worst springer (person paying for the trip) might have been the key for several in that party to realize that WDW was a place to save money for, to strive for and to want to be a dis fan for life.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I know that is the rumor/story that initially came out - but also that it was Chevy.  Then in this video it is Honda and it only mentions it will be at D23 - no mention about it being for an Uber like service, etc.  - so just not explicitly clear to me that this is the same thing - but maybe it is (or a modified version of it - like this one with the bow and everything is for D23 and then there they will announce the service for which the cars won't look exactly like this)



Thinking Chevy for the small parties and this van for the big ones.  Chevy doesn't make a van anymore.


----------



## loutoo

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I know that is the rumor/story that initially came out - but also that it was Chevy.  Then in this video it is Honda and it only mentions it will be at D23 - no mention about it being for an Uber like service, etc.  - so just not explicitly clear to me that this is the same thing - but maybe it is (or a modified version of it - like this one with the bow and everything is for D23 and then there they will announce the service for which the cars won't look exactly like this)



After a little more research, I'm going to back off this claim, initial reports I read yesterday indicated this, but far more trusted sources seem to state this is a one of a kind vehicle just for D23


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> That happens.  Thing is, I feel for the kids.  Whether it be a short low budget trip or a long high dollar one, I am of the belief that all kids deserve to go at at least once in their young lives.  Because I had twin boys and my daughter was a couple years older, we always let her bring a friend.  Funny, she seemed to make the decision herself, but the friends she brought were the ones whose parents could not ever afford it.
> 
> And this doesn't even bring into discussion the fact that even the worst springer (person paying for the trip) might have been the key for several in that party to realize that WDW was a place to save money for, to strive for and to want to be a dis fan for life.



Agreed, and kids can sense that tension if money is an issue on the vacation. Budgets are real but there's constructive ways to deal with it. Such as "we have $X budgeted for souvenirs meaning everyone can choose one thing for $X." And sometimes that might mean mom/dad/whoever is paying might have to forego some of the things they want in order to keep things "magical" for the kids. That's totally understandable but you vent to your partner and don't say anything around your guests. It's just good manners.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but not all people can do that.



But see...this is where we disagree...

So if someone isn't "able to do it"...it's  up to the rest of the party to tolerate it because of the bill?  That's not fair either.  Crankiness should be tolerated?  I don't think photopass is gonna offset the taste in anyone's mouth in that scenario...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> In the moment, I'd expect most people do tolerate it. But that's a lesson learned too, no one wants to continually be put in that situation. Sometimes you have to go and be with them in that setting to see their behavior. I've already warned my very thrifty brother that going to WDW is not a cheap out situation. I'll be interested to see if they take my advice or if they do the normal thing and then refuses to go again.



I'm guessing they'll take the latter approach and I don't get that at all...shorten up, skip, or re-evaluate how you want to spend your money.

This leads to the meltdown/miserable memory...everything annoys you...everything!  The tsa line...the heat at the bus stop...the slow drip on the sink faucet...it becomes an exercise in misery.  This is where the CM spidersense goes haywire.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, and kids can sense that tension if money is an issue on the vacation. Budgets are real but there's constructive ways to deal with it. Such as "we have $X budgeted for souvenirs meaning everyone can choose one thing for $X." And sometimes that might mean mom/dad/whoever is paying might have to forego some of the things they want in order to keep things "magical" for the kids. That's totally understandable but you vent to your partner and don't say anything around your guests. It's just good manners.



The kids feel the budget effect far more than the crank with the Amex...it's a psychological blow to them.

They have less complex emotions...all they know is that they had their hopes up and the disney channel told them they'd be happy...and the people around them weren't.

If they never went and where in their backyard...they're content playing with their toys and going to AMC to see cars 3...

This is very basic stuff.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Tigger's ally said:


> but, if you don't have the money and someone pays for your trip, being courteous and being able to listen to a little of his schtick is probably a good trait to carry around. I have a boss I don't like listening too in certain settings, but I can do it to be sociable, tolerant and a decent person.  Ah,  Tolerance.  That's a word from the past.



A little of his schtick is one thing.  He didn't make a purchase I didn't hear about.  When I tried to pay for things he would throw a credit card on the counter and then tell me how it was more expensive than it would have been anywhere else.  I'm sure he was glad he didn't have to pay for the grand villa...if he had seen that rack rate it may have pushed him off the deep end.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> But see...this is where we disagree...
> 
> So if someone isn't "able to do it"...it's  up to the rest of the party to tolerate it because of the bill?  That's not fair either.  Crankiness should be tolerated?  I don't think photopass is gonna offset the taste in anyone's mouth in that scenario...



Hey, we all tolerated your crankiness yesterday morning!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> A little of his schtick is one thing.  He didn't make a purchase I didn't hear about.  When I tried to pay for things he would throw a credit card on the counter and then tell me how it was more expensive than it would have been anywhere else.  I'm sure he was glad he didn't have to pay for the grand villa...if he had seen that rack rate it may have pushed him off the deep end.



I was gonna ask you this...but you clarified.

That doesn't sound like "schtick" to me...that sounds like childlike behavior from a crank who was beyond inconsiderate.

IF anyone is before a trip and fears this might happen...I will gladly send a copy of birnbaums to them.  Need to make a small investment to not be the business end of the donkey.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Hey, we all tolerated your crankiness yesterday morning!



You're being cute with your signature schtick...but you're on the wrong side of the scoreboard this time...it appears


----------



## Tigger's ally

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> A little of his schtick is one thing.  He didn't make a purchase I didn't hear about.  When I tried to pay for things he would throw a credit card on the counter and then tell me how it was more expensive than it would have been anywhere else.  I'm sure he was glad he didn't have to pay for the grand villa...if he had seen that rack rate it may have pushed him off the deep end.



Well, looking at your trip's at the bottom of your post and when you got married, you may be approaching the time to do the same thing to some lucky soles.  Your experience will no doubt make it a better trip for those you care for.  See, he did teach you something in some cruel, unusual way.  Look at it as a good learning experience.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, looking at your trip's at the bottom of your post and when you got married, you may be approaching the time to do the same thing to some lucky soles.  Your experience will no doubt make it a better trip for those you care for.  See, he did teach you something in some cruel, unusual way.  Look at it as a good learning experience.



My suggestion is make him a fruitcake in December and includes some "special" ingredients...needs some seratonin to take the edge off...


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're being cute with your signature schtick...but you're on the wrong side of the scoreboard this time...it appears



There's a scoreboard?  And others aren't allowed to have a schtick?  Thanks for saying I'm cute though!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> There's a scoreboard?  And others aren't allowed to have a schtick?  Thanks for saying I'm cute though!



There's always a scoreboard...or it's not worth playing...

And you know I'm very "pro-schtick"


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, looking at your trip's at the bottom of your post and when you got married, you may be approaching the time to do the same thing to some lucky soles.  Your experience will no doubt make it a better trip for those you care for.  See, he did teach you something in some cruel, unusual way.  Look at it as a good learning experience.



Well, I sure hope it's a good 10 more years or so (at least) before I will be taking any grandchildren anywhere.  Elder DS is only 15.  When we have treated his friends to beach vacations/dinners etc. I have made a point of not mentioning the cost of anything to anyone but DW.  Actually she mentions it more than I do.  Just like she did with her dad's schtick way back in 2008.


----------



## linzbear

This is way off topic, but we frequently go with extended family, and my FIL foots the bill on a few dinners each time.  He got mad at me when I pulled out my AP to get a discount because he thought I was trying to pay!  He's never complained about the prices (we do occasionally eat offsite), and in the case of our last trip, he booked us a 2bed at OKW, even upon my insistence that we would fit in a 1bed, and we were fine with staying offsite.  Having strings attached is wholly dependant on the people involved.  If the trip doesn't work, just don't do it again.  One trip (2 kids ago), to save points, we combined our points with his to get a 2bed lockoff.  It didn't work for us for various reasons, so we just won't do it again.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission: Space refurb has been extended through September

https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/mission-space-refurbishment-extended-september/


----------



## rteetz

*News

SeaWorld and Aquatica Access Extended for Discovery Cove Guests*


----------



## skier_pete

It's off topic - but if we are taking anyone to Disney World, we are paying for things while there. If I was unable to afford to pay for the entire trip for someone, I would ask them to pay for something like the park tickets or the airfare, some fixed price that would be pre-established. Once we get there, I don't want hear anyone whining about costs. (Though this has always stopped me from bringing my BIL - he dines like everything is a la carte - asking for this and that and this and that off the menu. Dinner with him costs 2-3 times as much as a normal human being. (And he has no money - so I don't know where he got this habit.) I know if I ever took him to WDW it would drive me crazy when it cost $130 for his dinner at BOG.

Back on topic - am I the only one more excited to hear the announcements for the F&W culinary demonstrations than all the D23 stuff?  Reservations for F&W open on Wednseday for those with DVC and TIW, and I NEED to know what all the events are so I can plan what to ask for!  

And yes, the D23 stuff is neat too. I am kind of bummed that we aren't going to get to see all this neat Star Wars preview stuff by waiting to go in 2019, but then I remind myself that in 2019 DLR is likely to have the real thing open - though admittedly it'll be a madhouse.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

********** said:


> It's off topic - but if we are taking anyone to Disney World, we are paying for things while there. If I was unable to afford to pay for the entire trip for someone, I would ask them to pay for something like the park tickets or the airfare, some fixed price that would be pre-established. Once we get there, I don't want hear anyone whining about costs. (Though this has always stopped me from bringing my BIL - he dines like everything is a la carte - asking for this and that and this and that off the menu. Dinner with him costs 2-3 times as much as a normal human being. (And he has no money - so I don't know where he got this habit.) I know if I ever took him to WDW it would drive me crazy when it cost $130 for his dinner at BOG.
> 
> Back on topic - am I the only one more excited to hear the announcements for the F&W culinary demonstrations than all the D23 stuff?  Reservations for F&W open on Wednseday for those with DVC and TIW, and I NEED to know what all the events are so I can plan what to ask for!
> 
> And yes, the D23 stuff is neat too. I am kind of bummed that we aren't going to get to see all this neat Star Wars preview stuff by waiting to go in 2019, but then I remind myself that in 2019 DLR is likely to have the real thing open - though admittedly it'll be a madhouse.[/Q



The Disney food blog has a good list of events for food n wine.  Any idea if Disney visa members get any discounts this year and when?


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space refurb has been extended through September
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/mission-space-refurbishment-extended-september/


Disappointing but not surprising


----------



## piglet1979

My dad took us on my kids first trip to Disney.  It was also mine and my husbands first trip since we were like 10.  He told me up front that he was paying for the room, food (dining plan) and tickets to the park.  We only had to pay to get ourselves their and back and any extra stuff that we wanted.  He then proceeded to buy my kids stuff almost every day.  This was a trip that we never would have taken because we did not have the money at the time and my husband claimed that he never wanted to go and it was never a good time.  If it wasn't for this trip he never would have become a Disney addict and would have never gone on the 3 trips after that and the Disney cruise coming up.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space refurb has been extended through September
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/mission-space-refurbishment-extended-september/



YES! Now I don't have to talk my dad into opting out of that ride! It's closed!


----------



## Buckeye218

The delay in Mission: Space's re-opening actually has me hopeful that they're doing the refurb right (pollyanna...I know).  I'd be disappointed if I had a fall visit planned, but since I'm not visiting the Mouse until January, I hope this much-maligned ride gets the attention that some of us believe it deserves.


----------



## mikepizzo

Buckeye218 said:


> The delay in Mission: Space's re-opening actually has me hopeful that they're doing the refurb right (pollyanna...I know).  I'd be disappointed if I had a fall visit planned, but since I'm not visiting the Mouse until January, I hope this much-maligned ride gets the attention that some of us believe it deserves.



The imagineer we dined with is working on Mission Space.  I'm not sure if what he's doing is during this refurb or not.  He was talking about getting into certain areas of NASA.  He's a huge space nerd and we kept trying to get more information on Mission Space.  He was tight lipped though.


----------



## STLstone

Buckeye218 said:


> The delay in Mission: Space's re-opening actually has me hopeful that they're doing the refurb right (pollyanna...I know).  I'd be disappointed if I had a fall visit planned, but since I'm not visiting the Mouse until January, I hope this much-maligned ride gets the attention that some of us believe it deserves.


The thing is, it really just means they're behind schedule for whatever they planned. It's very unlikely they made a decision to "do more" after the refurbishment was already underway.


----------



## Buckeye218

STLstone said:


> The thing is, it really just means they're behind schedule for whatever they planned. It's very unlikely they made a decision to "do more" after the refurbishment was already underway.



Not "do more"....rather just make sure what was supposed to be done was done right.  And at least to a reasonably high level of quality.  Again, I'm not expecting anything grand, I'm just hopeful.  Of course it's always a possibility that they're just behind schedule.


----------



## a4matte

I don't think I saw this posted - but IGN is saying Incredibles 2 will pick off right where the first left off.


----------



## rungoofy

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space refurb has been extended through September
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/mission-space-refurbishment-extended-september/



Damn.... I was hoping to ride on August 1!!!


----------



## skier_pete

ICTVgrad07 said:


> The Disney food blog has a good list of events for food n wine.  Any idea if Disney visa members get any discounts this year and when?



Yeah - I use DFB - the big events are posted, but the Culinary seminars and the beverage seminars are not. These are our favorite, because the only cost $17 ($15 with the DVC discount M-Th) for an hour presentation and a taste of wine/food. Probably one of the best deals in all of Disney for value of your time and what you get.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah - I use DFB - the big events are posted, but the Culinary seminars and the beverage seminars are not. These are our favorite, because the only cost $17 ($15 with the DVC discount M-Th) for an hour presentation and a taste of wine/food. Probably one of the best deals in all of Disney for value of your time and what you get.



They are usually pretty entertaining too - we've seen Andrew Zimmern and Robert Irvine in the past and they were both very good


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Yeah - I use DFB - the big events are posted, but the Culinary seminars and the beverage seminars are not. These are our favorite, because the only cost $17 ($15 with the DVC discount M-Th) for an hour presentation and a taste of wine/food. Probably one of the best deals in all of Disney for value of your time and what you get.



That same blog also said this year they are debuting events for kids, which has me interested. Do they usually announce what the seminars will be this early out or do people just book a time and hope it's something good?


----------



## Indybill

********** said:


> It's off topic - but if we are taking anyone to Disney World, we are paying for things while there. If I was unable to afford to pay for the entire trip for someone, I would ask them to pay for something like the park tickets or the airfare, some fixed price that would be pre-established. Once we get there, I don't want hear anyone whining about costs. (Though this has always stopped me from bringing my BIL - he dines like everything is a la carte - asking for this and that and this and that off the menu. Dinner with him costs 2-3 times as much as a normal human being. (And he has no money - so I don't know where he got this habit.) I know if I ever took him to WDW it would drive me crazy when it cost $130 for his dinner at BOG.
> 
> Back on topic - am I the only one more excited to hear the announcements for the F&W culinary demonstrations than all the D23 stuff?  Reservations for F&W open on Wednseday for those with DVC and TIW, and I NEED to know what all the events are so I can plan what to ask for!
> 
> And yes, the D23 stuff is neat too. I am kind of bummed that we aren't going to get to see all this neat Star Wars preview stuff by waiting to go in 2019, but then I remind myself that in 2019 DLR is likely to have the real thing open - though admittedly it'll be a madhouse.



F&W:
Click under each topic going down the page:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space refurb has been extended through September
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/mission-space-refurbishment-extended-september/


See...I'm totally bad luck ...I previously mentioned this (can't remember if it was this thread or another one)

--Splash=down, HoP=down (unlikely to open when I go), GMR=may close before we go who knows, and now Mision Space=down. Only good news is I won't ride Mission Space unless it's the green one and my husband won't ride Mission Space unless it's the orange one so I let him go alone. He's not too down in the dumps over Mission Space though so that's a plus.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Extra perk for DLR hotel guests

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-breakout-for-disneyland-resort-hotel-guests/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney store is getting a new look

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney store is getting a new look
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


We still have a Disney Store in our mall so I'm assuming the redesign will eventually make its way there??

Neat additions but the one that caught my eye was will feature live video feeds into Disney’s theme parks. Great marketing for Disney...maybe not so great for those parents whose kids see that and now want to go to Disney .


----------



## crazy4wdw

On June 28, 2017, The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors declared a semi-annual cash dividend of $0.78 per share, payable July 27, 2017 to shareholders of record at the close of business on July 10, 2017.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We still have a Disney Store in our mall so I'm assuming the redesign will eventually make its way there??
> 
> Neat additions but the one that caught my eye was will feature live video feeds into Disney’s theme parks. Great marketing for Disney...maybe not so great for those parents whose kids see that and now want to go to Disney .



or it could work against them if the parents are thinking of going, then see the crowds and are all "oh heck no!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> On June 28, 2017, The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors declared a semi-annual cash dividend of $0.78 per share, payable July 27, 2017 to shareholders of record at the close of business on July 10, 2017.



Wahoo!  I am ever so slightly less poor!


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> Back on topic - am I the only one more excited to hear the announcements for the F&W culinary demonstrations than all the D23 stuff?  Reservations for F&W open on Wednseday for those with DVC and TIW, and I NEED to know what all the events are so I can plan what to ask for!



Actually early bookings for DVC, TIW, annual passholders, and Golden Oak residents begin on Tuesday, July 18.  On a bit of a sour note, Chase is not sponsoring the festival this year so there will not be any early bookings for Disney Visa cardholders, no members only lounge, and no reserved seating for eat to the beat concerts. 

Disney has still not released any information on the culinary demonstrations or beverage seminars.  There is a lot of information on the special events. 

We have thread on the restaurant board dedicated to this year's festival.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...ival-august-31-2017-november-13-2017.3562540/


----------



## Roxyfire

crazy4wdw said:


> Chase is not sponsoring the festival this year so there will not be any early bookings for Disney Visa cardholders, no members only lounge, and no reserved seating for eat to the beat concerts.



That's actually really interesting. I wonder what happened there!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Roxyfire said:


> That's actually really interesting. I wonder what happened there!


I believe it was a five year agreement between Chase and Disney which started in 2012.  I guess Chase decided not to renew for 2017.


----------



## MommaBerd

crazy4wdw said:


> Actually early bookings for DVC, TIW, annual passholders, and Golden Oak residents begin on Tuesday, July 18.  On a bit of a sour note, Chase is not sponsoring the festival this year so there will not be any early bookings for Disney Visa cardholders, no members only lounge, and no reserved seating for eat to the beat concerts.



NOOOOOOOO!!!! I was really looking forward to these perks!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I believe it was a five year agreement between Chase and Disney which started in 2012.  I guess Chase decided not to renew for 2017.


Leads me to believe for sure that the club 33 at Epcot is going in the American pavilion.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Leads me to believe for sure that the club 33 at Epcot is going in the American pavilion.



If so - I hope the invest in a new A/C unit ... it was pretty miserable up there last year during F&W.


----------



## Roxyfire

Keels said:


> If so - I hope the invest in a new A/C unit ... it was pretty miserable up there last year during F&W.



Club 33 Celsius perhaps?


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Leads me to believe for sure that the club 33 at Epcot is going in the American pavilion.



Interesting...


----------



## mike_71

*Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to be the name of Star Wars Land?*

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/star-wars-galaxys-edge-name-star-wars-land/


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> *Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to be the name of Star Wars Land?*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/star-wars-galaxys-edge-name-star-wars-land/


That doesn't really sound like a name but more a caption/description for the photo.


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> That doesn't really sound like a name but more a caption/description for the photo.



The source code in the article says it's the name. I'd bet on this


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> The source code in the article says it's the name. I'd bet on this


I mean I guess but that doesn't sound like a name really. Why would a planet be named galaxy's edge? Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> I mean I guess but that doesn't sound like a name really. Why would a planet be named galaxy's edge? Doesn't make much sense to me.



It fits with the story for the land, no?


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> It fits with the story for the land, no?


Do we know that this planet it on the edge of the galaxy? I thought all we knew was it was a trading port well known to those in the galaxy but not to us.


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> Do we know that this planet it on the edge of the galaxy? I thought all we knew was it was a trading port well known to those in the galaxy but not to us.



It's a planet in the outer rim where characters of all walks of life go who don't necessarily want to be found.


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> That same blog also said this year they are debuting events for kids, which has me interested. Do they usually announce what the seminars will be this early out or do people just book a time and hope it's something good?



Yes - you usually know what the seminars are going to be for the most part. They might not have the specific food, but they will have the chef and then what it's going to be (seafood, dessert...etc) though sometimes it is specific. I remember we signed up for one that was shrimp pesto, so it can be specific.


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> It's a planet in the outer rim where characters of all walks of life go who don't necessarily want to be found.


I suppose. I'm just hesitant. I think they could come up with a better name than that. We will find out tomorrow!


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> I suppose. I'm just hesitant. I think they could come up with a better name than that. We will find out tomorrow!



We will! It'll be a fun panel, that's for sure


----------



## rteetz

mike_71 said:


> We will! It'll be a fun panel, that's for sure


I'm surprised you didn't make the trip out there.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> I suppose. I'm just hesitant. I think they could come up with a better name than that. We will find out tomorrow!



Well, I thought it had been reported (maybe last year?) that it was going to be called Star Wars Experience or something like that, so Galaxy's Edge is an improvement over my apparent misinformation.


----------



## mike_71

rteetz said:


> I'm surprised you didn't make the trip out there.



You and me both  

Just didn't work out, unfortunately


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I suppose. I'm just hesitant. I think they could come up with a better name than that. We will find out tomorrow!


I'm thinking that no matter what the official name is, unless it's something short and catchy, most folks will just call it STAR WARS LAND


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I suppose. I'm just hesitant. I think they could come up with a better name than that. We will find out tomorrow!



On the other hand - I feel like they could also come up with a name much, much worse than that - it isn't terrible.  




MommaBerd said:


> Well, I thought it had been reported (maybe last year?) that it was going to be called Star Wars Experience or something like that, so Galaxy's Edge is an improvement over my apparent misinformation.



I recall that to - or at least a rumor that was the name - and I agree, this is much better


----------



## DJJimmy9

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I've stayed in grand villas twice at OKW.  It really is amazing to have that much room with 7 people on vacation.




I totally agree.  My family of 5 (me, DW, DS6, DS3, DD1) took my inlaws a couple of years ago.  The 7 of us stayed in the BLT Grand Villa.  We loved it.  Later this year with kids now 2 years older (8,5,3), we are taking my parents and the 7 of us are staying in the Grand Floridian Grand Villa.  We are so excited!!!

We love the extra space of the GV and my theory on vacations is that I like to stay at places that are nicer / have more amenities then where I live every day. We are "well-off" compared to some, but not 1-percenters as previous post suggested.

The most annoying thing is how so many of our DVC friends like to say that our Grand Villa usage is "such a bad use of points" in regards to points value.  If I want to spend points or money to spend 8-nights in a GV, then that's what I want to do.  No one should judge how an individual values preferences especially on splurge / luxury items like vacations.  In reality, from a purely financial perspective, the point to dollar ratio for a GV is not that bad anyway - if you could even book a GV with cash with anymore.

BTW, I do not even mention how much everything costs when we take our parents (we take care of everything except we let them spoil the kiddos as much as they want and the kids get stuff that my wife and I would otherwise say "No" to). My parents and inlaws would both probably be mortified at the price tag of Disney these days especially with the GV.  But they have already worked their entire lives to raise me (and wife) and pay for education, etc.  Now that I have 3-little ones of my own, I truly realize how much my folks have already given and continue to give me.  I enjoy taking them on a "luxury" vacation and getting to see them spend time with their grandchildren in the happiest place on earth.  And I am very grateful that I am fortunate enough to be able to do it.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Extra perk for DLR hotel guests
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-breakout-for-disneyland-resort-hotel-guests/


This is the biggest stroke of good luck my family has had since you posted the huge discount on that Disney archives book!


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> That's exactly what this is for. CBR will have the DVC component.



Thanks--- I was hoping someone would head this off...


----------



## jlundeen

DJJimmy9 said:


> I totally agree.  My family of 5 (me, DW, DS6, DS3, DD1) took my inlaws a couple of years ago.  The 7 of us stayed in the BLT Grand Villa.  We loved it.  Later this year with kids now 2 years older (8,5,3), we are taking my parents and the 7 of us are staying in the Grand Floridian Grand Villa.  We are so excited!!!
> 
> We love the extra space of the GV and my theory on vacations is that I like to stay at places that are nicer / have more amenities then where I live every day. We are "well-off" compared to some, but not 1-percenters as previous post suggested.
> 
> The most annoying thing is how so many of our DVC friends like to say that our Grand Villa usage is "such a bad use of points" in regards to points value.  If I want to spend points or money to spend 8-nights in a GV, then that's what I want to do.  No one should judge how an individual values preferences especially on splurge / luxury items like vacations.  In reality, from a purely financial perspective, the point to dollar ratio for a GV is not that bad anyway - if you could even book a GV with cash with anymore.
> 
> BTW, I do not even mention how much everything costs when we take our parents (we take care of everything except we let them spoil the kiddos as much as they want and the kids get stuff that my wife and I would otherwise say "No" to). My parents and inlaws would both probably be mortified at the price tag of Disney these days especially with the GV.  But they have already worked their entire lives to raise me (and wife) and pay for education, etc.  Now that I have 3-little ones of my own, I realize how much they already gave me.  I enjoy taking them on a "luxury" vacation and getting to see them spend time with their grandchildren in the happiest place on earth.  And I am very grateful that I am fortunate enough to be able to do it.



Good for you, DJJimmy9.  We were never able to go to any Disney resort (or anything else really, except very occasionally a week during the summer in cabin in Northern Minnesota a couple of times.  When we had kids, we didn't go anywhere until they were old enough to enjoy it (and not drive us and everyone around us crazy), so our first Disney experience was a DisneyLand trip in 1986, and WDW two years later.

While I don't think my parents would have had a huge interest in Disney, I try to get back as often as I can.  My husband isn't quite the fanatic I am, and the kids like it too, but also, not as much as I do.  Luckily, I have a good Disney buddy that I can travel with.  

I wish I had been able to share this magical place with my parents...and I only hope that now that there are grandchildren, my husband and I become the parents/grandparents that can share the experience with the younger ones!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Uber service vehicles spotted?

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-polka-dotted-minnie-van-suv-used-uber-like-service/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## brnrss34

rteetz said:


>


 Oh man there goes my money again on another Dooney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Disney Restroom refurbishment
*
world-of-disney-restrooms-refurbishment.html*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

Ok, Disney has been busy with the Live Action department!  Blown away by all the announcements.

Bring on Tron!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jamie297

rteetz said:


>



It's a wrap! Awesome line! Lol


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jlundeen

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...out-of-this-world-dining-experience-at-epcot/

Haven't heard anyone comment about this yet - anyone know where it's going to be located?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...out-of-this-world-dining-experience-at-epcot/
> 
> Haven't heard anyone comment about this yet - anyone know where it's going to be located?



I don't think they explicitly stated but @rteetz indicated he understands it will be built to be attached to Mission soace on the Test Track side of the building (hope I got that right)


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't hate nkbthey explicitly stated but @rteetz indicated he understands it will be built to be attached to Mission soace on the Test Track side of the building (hope I got that right)


That would make sense...I was thinking maybe they were maybe redoing Wonders of Life into a restaurant...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> That would make sense...I was thinking maybe they were maybe redoing Wonders of Life into a restaurant...


Yeah wonders of life is safe from this and will ride into the future of unknown


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah wonders of life is safe from this and will ride into the future of unknown



Well, beyond still being the festival center I assume


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, beyond still being the festival center I assume


Yep for now. If the entire spine gets redone like the concept art I think we might see something done to Wonders.


----------



## skier_pete

Interesting, I assumed the restaurant would go into WoL...guess it'll be a few years before we see that restaurant. I enjoy doing the festival outings in that center, but I find it a tad depressing going in that building and remembering the days of Body Wars and Making of Me. Other people miss Horizons, but Wonders of Life was my favorite Epcot pavilion.


----------



## MissGina5

MissGina5 said:


> Dammit. I actually also maybe expect an Aladdin cast announcement because they put out the story earlier this week that they were struggling to find an actor for him. It would be a good marketing ploy


HA! BOOM BABY


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Interesting, I assumed the restaurant would go into WoL...guess it'll be a few years before we see that restaurant. I enjoy doing the festival outings in that center, but I find it a tad depressing going in that building and remembering the days of Body Wars and Making of Me. Other people miss Horizons, but Wonders of Life was my favorite Epcot pavilion.



And Cranium Command....


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is Brazil is still going to be happening and will open in time for the WDW 50th.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Brazil is still going to be happening and will open in time for the WDW 50th.



It was interesting to hear via podcast that a lot of people aren't as excited for Brazil... I really love the idea, especially being from the other coast, as we don't have a whole ton of Brazilian culture or cuisine


----------



## MissGina5

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> It was interesting to hear via podcast that a lot of people aren't as excited for Brazil... I really love the idea, especially being from the other coast, as we don't have a whole ton of Brazilian culture or cuisine


I think it will bring some architectural diversity. I liked the idea of Peru but worried it would have too similar a style to the Mexico Pavilion if they did Machu Picchu. I just want Emperor's New Groove representation haha


----------



## justreading

jlundeen said:


> And Cranium Command....



Cranium Command was the best!


----------



## Delano Fiedler

We have enough news to talk about for years  I'm really impressed by all those announcements. 1st in my hype list is the Tron coaster


----------



## jknezek

Delano Fiedler said:


> We have enough news to talk about for years  I'm really impressed by all those announcements. 1st in my hype list is the Tron coaster




Probably true for most people. It's pretty rare we get a coaster at WDW. 4 parks, 4 coasters right now (SM, TMRR, EE, RnRC) plus 2 kiddie coasters (Barnstormer and 7DMT). In the next few years, we are going to get 2 more coasters, Tron and GotG, and one more kiddie coaster (Slinky Dog). That's a pretty significant gain. I think there is a lot of apprehension about how GotG will fit in Futureworld, or whatever they retheme the front of EPCOT to, so a lot of hopes will be pinned on Tron, especially since you can get a pretty good idea of what it is, how it will look, and where it will be.


----------



## jade1

Grand Opening at CC WL today. Another great option added and the pool is a huge upgrade.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## Delano Fiedler

jknezek said:


> Probably true for most people. It's pretty rare we get a coaster at WDW. 4 parks, 4 coasters right now (SM, TMRR, EE, RnRC) plus 2 kiddie coasters (Barnstormer and 7DMT). In the next few years, we are going to get 2 more coasters, Tron and GotG, and one more kiddie coaster (Slinky Dog). That's a pretty significant gain. I think there is a lot of apprehension about how GotG will fit in Futureworld, or whatever they retheme the front of EPCOT to, so a lot of hopes will be pinned on Tron, especially since you can get a pretty good idea of what it is, how it will look, and where it will be.


Great thought, I might just add that a lot of people in their mid 30's consider TRON a cult classic and it adds to the hype, also some thrill rides are a great addiction to Disney's repertoire


----------



## jknezek

Well after spending some time digesting all of the announcements I think what most excites me is that it appears there is a vision for how WDW will move forward. Not just with this period of massive investment, but there are some creative and interesting ideas in these announcements we haven't seen in a long time. The gondolas represent a badly needed alternative transportation system. With the monorail aging, and the buses approaching capacity, Disney is clearly looking for a new alternative. That's very good.

The Star Wars hotel seems to be an entirely new kind of experience. Not just a resort. Not just a place to set your luggage, eat, and maybe play in the pool, but bringing the parks experience out to a resort. That's very innovative. I don't really know of a hotel concept like this anywhere else.

EPCOT got some lip service about a new direction and some interesting announcements. Rat seems like some of the most appropriate IP that could be devoted to WS, so perhaps the Arrendale Pavilion will be an aberration. GotG implies Futureworld, and EPCOT itself, is changing. The remark about making it more Disney implies a different future for EPCOT. While this doesn't make me happy, not in the slightest, it does at least mean the front of EPCOT has a future. Something that the closed WoL, Innoventions, the might as well be closed Imagination and UoE, hasn't always implied.

Finally Tron. Again, a new direction for Tomorrowland is being implied. Less of an actual take on tomorrow, and more on a fantastic imaginative tomorrow. Probably a necessary change of direction, as it has proven impossible to keep up with a realistic tomorrow. I do hope this implies Space Mountain will eventually get it's badly needed refurb, same with Speedway, and that Stitch won't fall empty forever. It also implies that WDW knows that MK still butters the bread, and that improving the other parks, adding to AK and DHS especially, doesn't end the need for expansion at WDW. What does concern me is the overload on that side of the park. With Space, Tron, 7DMT, and Pan all in a basic row, the crush to the right of the castle will only get worse. Hopefully a people eater for Adventureland is also in the cards at some point.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney store is getting a new look
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



I know this is really small news compared to everything announced at D23, but the Disney Store at my local mall just got a renovation recently.  Not even 2 years ago I think.  Makes me wonder if my local store is going to be receiving this refurb.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Probably true for most people. It's pretty rare we get a coaster at WDW. 4 parks, 4 coasters right now (SM, TMRR, EE, RnRC) plus 2 kiddie coasters (Barnstormer and 7DMT). In the next few years, we are going to get 2 more coasters, Tron and GotG, and one more kiddie coaster (Slinky Dog). That's a pretty significant gain. I think there is a lot of apprehension about how GotG will fit in Futureworld, or whatever they retheme the front of EPCOT to, so a lot of hopes will be pinned on Tron, especially since you can get a pretty good idea of what it is, how it will look, and where it will be.



I am very curious about what the actual ride for GOTG in EPCOT will be.  The fact they made a point of showing the Peter Quill visited EPCOT gives me hope they will have a more complete story and connection to the specific park it will be in rather than just a random roller coaster that happens to be in EPCOT- but we shall see!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am very curious about what the actual ride for GOTG in EPCOT will be.  The fact they made a point of showing the Peter Quill visited EPCOT gives me hope they will have a more complete story and connection to the specific park it will be in rather than just a random roller coaster that happens to be in EPCOT- but we shall see!



Idk, the Peter Quill story just felt like the story they gave for Mission: Breakout! "The collecter wanted to be by Disneyland" or some such explanation


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Idk, the Peter Quill story just felt like the story they gave for Mission: Breakout! "The collecter wanted to be by Disneyland" or some such explanation


Yeah that was just dumb.


----------



## mcd2745

mikepizzo said:


> I know this is really small news compared to everything announced at D23, but the Disney Store at my local mall just got a renovation recently.  Not even 2 years ago I think.  Makes me wonder if my local store is going to be receiving this refurb.




They need to just keep focusing on improving the Disney Store website and its operations. Malls (and most of the stores in them) will go the way of the dodo bird eventually. The experience I had with an order I placed at Disneystore.com last year at Christmas time was incredibly bad and made it look like a completely incompetent operation - from taking weeks to be shipped, items they emailed me saying were no longer available actually ending up in the delivery, other items I was expecting in the shipment were missing and then no longer available, etc. Disney (and anyone else with an online retail operation, for that matter) needs to understand that the standard they will all be measured against is Amazon. Their order processing and shipping operations are what everyone else needs to emulate. Every online order, regardless of the retailer, should be shipped within 48 hours.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am very curious about what the actual ride for GOTG in EPCOT will be.  The fact they made a point of showing the Peter Quill visited EPCOT gives me hope they will have a more complete story and connection to the specific park it will be in rather than just a random roller coaster that happens to be in EPCOT- but we shall see!



Maybe they'll have some flashbacks somehow of what Epcot looked like to Peter in the 80s. Could turn out really cool if they do it right...


----------



## merry_nbright

mcd2745 said:


> They need to just keep focusing on improving the Disney Store website and its operations. Malls (and most of the stores in them) will go the way of the dodo bird eventually. The experience I had with an order I placed at Disneystore.com last year at Christmas time was incredibly bad and made it look like a completely incompetent operation - from taking weeks to be shipped, items they emailed me saying were no longer available actually ending up in the delivery, other items I was expecting in the shipment were missing and then no longer available, etc. Disney (and anyone else with an online retail operation, for that matter) needs to understand that the standard they will all be measured against is Amazon. Their order processing and shipping operations are what everyone else needs to emulate. Every online order, regardless of the retailer, should be shipped within 48 hours.



I had the same issue last Christmas and all I had ordered was one thing! It took about two weeks to even be shipped! Craziness!


----------



## jknezek

I still think the funniest tv/movie appearance of EPCOT belongs to the Simpsons. "Special Edna" and EFCOT is a classic. Sadly, the neglect of Futureworld has EFCOT looking prescient. Though the fact Homer had to go over the fence to spend a fortune on a churro is silly. Disney can gouge you on snacks in any park!

Seriously, going to miss the EPCOT concept. The talk about making it more Disney and the GotG coaster is indicative of pretty much sticking a fork in edutainment.


----------



## wareagle57

Delano Fiedler said:


> We have enough news to talk about for years  I'm really impressed by all those announcements. 1st in my hype list is the Tron coaster



I'm probably in the minority, but I've watched the ride video in the past and it just does not look all that exciting to me. It's only 2 minutes long and it stops/slows down several times during that 2 minutes. Obviously I can't judge it without riding it, but it doesn't look to do anything that thrilling. Looks like it just has a hook of sitting on a bike instead of a normal seat, and it has pretty lights.

 I'll reserve judgement until I ride of course, but I'm just not that excited about it. I guess I can at least hope maybe it will make the lines shorter for Space, but I'm afraid it will have the opposite effect brining so many people to that part of the park.


----------



## mikepizzo

mcd2745 said:


> They need to just keep focusing on improving the Disney Store website and its operations. Malls (and most of the stores in them) will go the way of the dodo bird eventually. The experience I had with an order I placed at Disneystore.com last year at Christmas time was incredibly bad and made it look like a completely incompetent operation - from taking weeks to be shipped, items they emailed me saying were no longer available actually ending up in the delivery, other items I was expecting in the shipment were missing and then no longer available, etc. Disney (and anyone else with an online retail operation, for that matter) needs to understand that the standard they will all be measured against is Amazon. Their order processing and shipping operations are what everyone else needs to emulate. Every online order, regardless of the retailer, should be shipped within 48 hours.



I've never had a problem ordering from their online store.  With that being said, I don't do it often and I don't think I've ever ordered anything around Christmas time.  My wife, on the other hand, usually orders stuff around that time, but I've never heard her complain about anything either.

What I will say is that I ordered a YesterEars shirt once and when it finally got to my house I completely forgot I ordered it.  That took forever.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

jknezek said:


> Well after spending some time digesting all of the announcements I think what most excites me is that it appears there is a vision for how WDW will move forward. Not just with this period of massive investment, but there are some creative and interesting ideas in these announcements we haven't seen in a long time. The gondolas represent a badly needed alternative transportation system. With the monorail aging, and the buses approaching capacity, Disney is clearly looking for a new alternative. That's very good.
> 
> The Star Wars hotel seems to be an entirely new kind of experience. Not just a resort. Not just a place to set your luggage, eat, and maybe play in the pool, but bringing the parks experience out to a resort. That's very innovative. I don't really know of a hotel concept like this anywhere else.
> 
> EPCOT got some lip service about a new direction and some interesting announcements. Rat seems like some of the most appropriate IP that could be devoted to WS, so perhaps the Arrendale Pavilion will be an aberration. GotG implies Futureworld, and EPCOT itself, is changing. The remark about making it more Disney implies a different future for EPCOT. While this doesn't make me happy, not in the slightest, it does at least mean the front of EPCOT has a future. Something that the closed WoL, Innoventions, the might as well be closed Imagination and UoE, hasn't always implied.
> 
> Finally Tron. Again, a new direction for Tomorrowland is being implied. Less of an actual take on tomorrow, and more on a fantastic imaginative tomorrow. Probably a necessary change of direction, as it has proven impossible to keep up with a realistic tomorrow. I do hope this implies Space Mountain will eventually get it's badly needed refurb, same with Speedway, and that Stitch won't fall empty forever. It also implies that WDW knows that MK still butters the bread, and that improving the other parks, adding to AK and DHS especially, doesn't end the need for expansion at WDW. What does concern me is the overload on that side of the park. With Space, Tron, 7DMT, and Pan all in a basic row, the crush to the right of the castle will only get worse. Hopefully a people eater for Adventureland is also in the cards at some point.



I agree with you wholeheartedly.

There is a bed and breakfast in the UK that offers a Harry Potter experience, and the Star Wars hotel seems similar to me. However, I have no doubt that the SW experience will eclipse anything previously attempted. I expect this hotel will be booked out years in advance!

I sincerely hope Epcot's unique goal of "entertainment with a purpose" is preserved in some way. It's our second favorite park, even with the years of neglect. Maybe Peter Quill can influence its direction, since he visited Epcot in the early years and remembers how it used to be.

As for MK, I am really excited about the new theater! We enjoyed seeing Aladdin at DCA very much and that theater seats about 2,000 guests. Hopefully the new MK theater will have a larger capacity in proportion to the MK crowds. It will be a wonderful air conditioned place to spend 45min or more taking in a stage show.


----------



## Fantasia79

*News
*
Minnie Vans Up and running.  $20 to ride anywhere on property, with passengers

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## mcd2745

Fantasia79 said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans Up and running.  $20 to ride anywhere on property, with passengers
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer




Can you request these through the MDE app? Or do you have to make a phone call?


----------



## rteetz

mcd2745 said:


> Can you request these through the MDE app? Or do you have to make a phone call?


I've got to think they add this to the app for convenience.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

mcd2745 said:


> Can you request these through the MDE app? Or do you have to make a phone call?


I understand that when it is fully rolled out it will be available on MDE. But I think for now, during testing, you can request the Minnie Vans via reception.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

My thoughts on some of the WDW news and announcements from D23:

-Tron in MK: I've never seen the movie, but the lightcycle coaster looks like so much fun and is a great fit into the theming of Tomorrowland. And it's even better that unlike originally thought, it will not be replacing the Speedway. So for once, we get a new ride without something else closing down. I'm really excited about that. But the Speedway does need some TLC.

-EPCOT: Guardians of the Galaxy will be an interesting addition to Future World. As will the space restaurant - it looks pretty cool. And I am thrilled for the confirmation of Ratatouille in France! That ride from Disneyland Paris looks so cute and I'm glad it's coming to the States. And they mentioned it going into a new space in the pavilion, and no mention of Impressions de France closing, so it's cool that they'll get a ride without sacrificing the film. I think they need to keep that cultural, real-world part there, unlike how they let Frozen completely take over Norway.

-Hollywood Studios: The Mickey and Minnie ride sounds really cute, but I wish it wasn't going into the Chinese Theater and I wish the Great Movie Ride wasn't closing, especially so soon. Until Toy Story Land opens next summer like they're saying (hopefully no delays) that park just continues to get weaker. I love DHS, and it will be great once the new things open up, but we're still a few years away from that. I just think the GMR fit well into the central location of that building since it encompasses the theme of movies and entertainment as a whole, which is what the park is about. But it is what it is, and I am looking forward to seeing what the Mickey and Minnie ride is like. And no mention of anything happening with Tower of Terror, so fingers crossed it's safe for a while!

-Gondolas: This will be interesting to see how those work out. I think it's good to have another transportation option, but I hope it's not a disaster and that it doesn't look awful (i.e. being able to see all the structure and the gondolas themselves from inside the parks). 

-Star Wars Hotel: I think I saw one rumor about this, but never did I think it was really going to happen. I wonder what it will be like but it will probably be nearly impossible to book. Not to mention the cost.

Overall, I was blown away that there were so many announcements, and I'm happy with most of them. And I honestly don't think they're done, since I feel like they have a lot more in mind for EPCOT.


----------



## DrunkJam

So, is the $20 charge per minnie van? Or per person?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween at DCA

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/halloween-time-expands-to-california-adventure/


----------



## jlundeen

DrunkJam said:


> So, is the $20 charge per minnie van? Or per person?


From what I've read, it's per RIDE - no matter how many people are in the van...so 2 passengers would be $20, or 6 passengers would be $20.  My question, though, is if you are only a party of 2, do you share with other small parties, or is it a private trip?


----------



## Fantasia79

*Minnie van more info.*

Right now, it's only at Boardwalk & Beach Club.  $20 per trip, not per person.


----------



## DrunkJam

Thanks!


----------



## birostick

The Culinary Demos and Beverage Seminars are out!

http://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/m...wine-festival/beverage-seminars-2017_july.pdf
http://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/m...estival/culinary-demonstrations-2017_july.pdf


----------



## HolRae

Fantasia79 said:


> *Minnie van more info.*
> 
> Right now, it's only at Boardwalk & Beach Club.  $20 per trip, not per person.


Does the price include tip or would that be extra?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *Minnie van more info.*
> 
> Right now, it's only at Boardwalk & Beach Club.  $20 per trip, not per person.


Yep two resort rollout.


----------



## rungoofy

Notice of commencement filed for *demo work at (the building formally known as) Disney Quest*.


----------



## jlundeen

HolRae said:


> Does the price include tip or would that be extra?


I'm pretty the tip would not be included in the $20 per trip charge....


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

DrunkJam said:


> So, is the $20 charge per minnie van? Or per person?


It is per vehicle, per trip. And each vehicle holds 8 passengers.


----------



## Fantasia79

Looks like round 1 is a Chevy Traverse.  

So, that whole Honda Odyssey video?  I'm sure they'll have Odysseys too, just seems strange.


----------



## AnnaKat

Fantasia79 said:


> *Minnie van more info.*
> 
> Right now, it's only at Boardwalk & Beach Club.  $20 per trip, not per person.



IMO, this is a money grab on Disney's part.
Not that we have used Uber,
but people reported only paying $6 on property.

On our last trip in Nov. 2016,
we used the Mears taxis a lot.
EVEN Jambo House to the Baylake Tower
( we walked to MK) was LESS than $20.

A Mears driver told us that Disney wanted
to change(this was BEFORE any talk got out
about a Disney Uber-type) 
their Mears taxi "contract"
to have their drivers work DiRECTLY for Disney,
AND that their Boss kept fighting it.


I sure hope Disney doesn't get rid of the Mears taxis!!!!
The Minnie Van would NOT be able to take us to the airport!
There have ALWAYS been a couple of Mears'
waiting @ Jambo, and SO easy to use!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Looks like round 1 is a Chevy Traverse.
> 
> So, that whole Honda Odyssey video?  I'm sure they'll have Odysseys too, just seems strange.


No the Honda Odyssey was a promotional thing just for D23 show floor.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Anniversay to the park that started it all! 62 years of Disneyland!


----------



## Roxyfire

AnnaKat said:


> IMO, this is a money grab on Disney's part.
> Not that we have used Uber,
> but people reported only paying $6 on property.
> 
> On our last trip in Nov. 2016,
> we used the Mears taxis a lot.
> EVEN Jambo House to the Baylake Tower
> ( we walked to MK) was LESS than $20.
> 
> A Mears driver told us that Disney wanted
> to change(this was BEFORE any talk got out
> about a Disney Uber-type)
> their Mears taxi "contract"
> to have their drivers work DiRECTLY for Disney,
> AND that their Boss kept fighting it.
> 
> 
> I sure hope Disney doesn't get rid of the Mears taxis!!!!
> The Minnie Van would NOT be able to take us to the airport!
> There have ALWAYS been a couple of Mears'
> waiting @ Jambo, and SO easy to use!



It's not going to be for everyone. I do think the price is high. But if there's a large family or group and need car seats, this service seems to be a good option for those folks. For those of us who are just two or three, it's not a good value. I don't think they will get rid of Mears in the immediate or even near future as they are a partner through the Magical Express. I can see them putting restrictions on ridesharing apps if possible. But I think all these services can live in harmony as they serve different clients.


----------



## eXo

Fantasia79 said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans Up and running.  $20 to ride anywhere on property, with passengers
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



But... why? It's like $7-$10 to call an Uber and get from any two points on property. Twice as much to ride in a van with polka dots on it? No thanks....


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> But... why? It's like $7-$10 to call an Uber and get from any two points on property. Twice as much to ride in a van with polka dots on it? No thanks....


These Traverses are for up to 7. 8 including driver. Some have been looking at prices for UberXL on property and they are around $20 so Disney is in the ball park.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney and Bourke 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-being-released-on-july-22-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Mal6586

Not to stoke this fire, but I'm sure Disney is banking on people like me who live in a market where Uber isn't a thing, and we don't know that it's cheaper to use an alternate method. I've used a taxi literally once on property at WDW, and I had no idea whether that was a reasonable fare or not. I just knew I wasn't going to download and set up an account for Uber to make one trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at how the Shaman face in Pandora works 

https://twitter.com/panzer/status/886993296496762882


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-being-released-on-july-22-at-disney-springs/


I'm going to need to build another closet to house all these things. Really love the magic band. May have to invest in that one.


----------



## Capang

eXo said:


> But... why? It's like $7-$10 to call an Uber and get from any two points on property. Twice as much to ride in a van with polka dots on it? No thanks....


This is what puzzles me. To me, to charge that much knowing your competition charges much less is a set up for failure. This is why I think uber may become severely limited on property. I know others disagree and FL laws regarding uber have been pointed out in various threads, but I just don't see uber allowed in when Disney wants to charge that flat rate. Or I don't see the Minnie vans succeeding.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I'm pretty the tip would not be included in the $20 per trip charge....



If it is Disney CMs driving though are they even able to accept a tip?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> But... why? It's like $7-$10 to call an Uber and get from any two points on property. Twice as much to ride in a van with polka dots on it? No thanks....



I still want to see how it works with car seats and stuff like that - I could see this being better for families that need car seats


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Aside from the earlier comment regarding not knowing other available options like using Uber there are people who are not comfortable using Uber. Some people may prefer to use transportation branded by Disney and cost may not be as much of an issue in respects to that part.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still want to see how it works with car seats and stuff like that - I could see this being better for families that need car seats


When we were there in June we had a van pick us up for a DVC tour. My 6 yo is over 4 feet and not at all underweight. By FL law she doesn't need a car seat. The van driver explained to us that Disney policy was for kids under 8 (?) or five feet (?) needed a car seat in Disney vehicles.  I can't remember the exact age/height but I remember it was closer to my state's car seat laws than FL's. They had a car seat ready and waiting in the van. I wonder if the Minnie vans would work the same. Wonder what happens if you need 2 car seats? Does that make the bus the best option?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still want to see how it works with car seats and stuff like that - I could see this being better for families that need car seats


A big thing Disney has over uber is trust. People will trust Disney transportation over uber which is someone your don't know.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Aside from the earlier comment regarding not knowing other available options like using Uber there are people who are not comfortable using Uber. Some people may prefer to use transportation branded by Disney and cost may not be as much of an issue in respects to that part.


Huge selling point there.


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> When we were there in June we had a van pick us up for a DVC tour. My 6 yo is over 4 feet and not at all underweight. By FL law she doesn't need a car seat. The van driver explained to us that Disney policy was for kids under 8 (?) or five feet (?) needed a car seat in Disney vehicles.  I can't remember the exact age/height but I remember it was closer to my state's car seat laws than FL's. They had a car seat ready and waiting in the van. I wonder if the Minnie vans would work the same. Wonder what happens if you need 2 car seats? Does that make the bus the best option?



Five feet? That can't be right, there's adults who aren't five feet tall. Not at a lot of them, but there's enough that it would be kind of weird to make that distinction. I'm not questioning you or your memory but sometimes I think the whole car seat thing goes a little overboard. Yes, children are safest in the back, in a five point harness as long as you can keep them there. But like asking a 10 or 11 year old to do that is kinda nuts. But I guess I'm lucky to be alive considering my brother and I used to fight over who got to sit in the front seat when we were very little kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> A big thing Disney has over uber is trust. People will trust Disney transportation over uber which is someone your don't know.



yeah, exactly - so I can see a ton of families that would be willing to pay some more for a Disney van driven by a Disney CM that is likely to be better equipped to handle multiple kids that needs car seats and room for their stuff, etc. - vs some random persons car that you don't really know what it is other than what is on your phone screen.  Which is why I think both this and Uber can co-exist with those that are just adults or have used Uber before using that since it is cheaper and others going with Disney's

I would think the drivers of these MinnieVans would also be better prepared to answer questions about the parks (times of parades, etc) - so just more of that Disney service level


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Five feet? That can't be right, there's adults who aren't five feet tall. Not at a lot of them, but there's enough that it would be kind of weird to make that distinction. I'm not questioning you or your memory but sometimes I think the whole car seat thing goes a little overboard. Yes, children are safest in the back, in a five point harness as long as you can keep them there. But like asking a 10 or 11 year old to do that is kinda nuts. But I guess I'm lucky to be alive considering my brother and I used to fight over who got to sit in the front seat when we were very little kids.



Yeah, we are in the middle of car seats now - I have three that fit across the back of my sedan .... but if we compare what things were like 20 or 30 years ago to now as far as child seats go makes me wonder what things will be like 20 -30 years in the future (I assume at the going rate all kids will be housed in some sort of protective bubble wrap type material 24/7)


----------



## Capang

Roxyfire said:


> Five feet? That can't be right, there's adults who aren't five feet tall. Not at a lot of them, but there's enough that it would be kind of weird to make that distinction. I'm not questioning you or your memory but sometimes I think the whole car seat thing goes a little overboard. Yes, children are safest in the back, in a five point harness as long as you can keep them there. But like asking a 10 or 11 year old to do that is kinda nuts. But I guess I'm lucky to be alive considering my brother and I used to fight over who got to sit in the front seat.


I used to sit on the armrests between the front seats of the car. Never had a car seat. At work I watch 4th and 5th graders getting in and out of car seats and booster seats all the time. Kids in my state have to be at least 8 AND 4 ft 9 inches before they can use the regular seats in a vehicle. I remember thinking the van driver told me almost exactly what my state laws were.


----------



## DIS-OH

Roxyfire said:


> Five feet? That can't be right, there's adults who aren't five feet tall. Not at a lot of them, but there's enough that it would be kind of weird to make that distinction. I'm not questioning you or your memory but sometimes I think the whole car seat thing goes a little overboard. Yes, children are safest in the back, in a five point harness as long as you can keep them there. But like asking a 10 or 11 year old to do that is kinda nuts. But I guess I'm lucky to be alive considering my brother and I used to fight over who got to sit in the front seat when we were very little kids.




Even luckier...my siblings and I often rode in the back cargo area of our Mom's station wagon and the--gasp--open truck bed of my Dad's El Camino!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, exactly - so I can see a ton of families that would be willing to pay some more for a Disney van driven by a Disney CM that is likely to be better equipped to handle multiple kids that needs car seats and room for their stuff, etc. - vs some random persons car that you don't really know what it is other than what is on your phone screen.  Which is why I think both this and Uber can co-exist with those that are just adults or have used Uber before using that since it is cheaper and others going with Disney's
> 
> I would think the drivers of these MinnieVans would also be better prepared to answer questions about the parks (times of parades, etc) - so just more of that Disney service level


Exactly. A Disney CM will know more about Disney than an uber driver most likely.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission Space refurb opening Oct. 1st?

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ul2017-mission-space-reopening-moved-back.htm


----------



## jlundeen

Capang said:


> I used to sit on the armrests between the front seats of the car. Never had a car seat. At work I watch 4th and 5th graders getting in and out of car seats and booster seats all the time. Kids in my state have to be at least 8 AND 4 ft 9 inches before they can use the regular seats in a vehicle. I remember thinking the van driver told me almost exactly what my state laws were.


Shoot, when I was growing up, we didn't even have seat belts - and then my kids had car seats that were nothing but padded plastic booster seats with metal bars across the front.   How did we ever survive????  So glad my grandson now is in one that really does protect him!!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> A big thing Disney has over uber is trust. People will trust Disney transportation over uber which is someone your don't know.



This exactly. There is no Uber where I'm from in western Canada and I wouldn't be using it at WDW. We use taxi's sometimes at WDW and this would replace that if there's value for me in the extra few bucks.

Using Uber would never be on my radar.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, exactly - so I can see a ton of families that would be willing to pay some more for a Disney van driven by a Disney CM that is likely to be better equipped to handle multiple kids that needs car seats and room for their stuff, etc. - vs some random persons car that you don't really know what it is other than what is on your phone screen.  Which is why I think both this and Uber can co-exist with those that are just adults or have used Uber before using that since it is cheaper and others going with Disney's
> 
> I would think the drivers of these MinnieVans would also be better prepared to answer questions about the parks (times of parades, etc) - so just more of that Disney service level


There are people who have concerns over things like Uber (and let's be honest Uber has had their fair share of controversy).

They may just prefer to stick with something Disney branded for a variety of reasons but are not limited to overall feeling of safety and trust, unfamiliarity in what Uber is and does and how it works, potential for unique Disney information that Uber may not have as you mentioned (if a passenger is interested in that), potential for better navigation throughout the property, potential for a better option given the traveling party itself, etc. That sort of stuff isn't just for families.


----------



## rungoofy

eXo said:


> But... why? It's like $7-$10 to call an Uber and get from any two points on property. Twice as much to ride in a van with polka dots on it? No thanks....



"The Be Our Guest Podcast" had video of a Minnie Van in the bus lanes at TMK... the best Uber could do with location is a drop at Contemporary or TTC.


----------



## Roxyfire

DIS-OH said:


> Even luckier...my siblings and I often rode in the back cargo area of our Mom's station wagon and the--gasp--open truck bed of my Dad's El Camino!



To be fair that sounds pretty fun too! You can really spread out.


----------



## rteetz

rungoofy said:


> "The Be Our Guest Podcast" had video of a Minnie Van in the bus lanes at TMK... the best Uber could do with location is a drop at Contemporary or TTC.


That's an advantage too.


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> I used to sit on the armrests between the front seats of the car. Never had a car seat. At work I watch 4th and 5th graders getting in and out of car seats and booster seats all the time. Kids in my state have to be at least 8 AND 4 ft 9 inches before they can use the regular seats in a vehicle. I remember thinking the van driver told me almost exactly what my state laws were.



In my state it's by age and weight, but they are suggested. So I guess that would make it up to the discretion of an officer if they felt it was unsafe, which kinda annoys me. IL loves their vague laws and statutes...


----------



## AnnaKat

rungoofy said:


> "The Be Our Guest Podcast" had video of a Minnie Van in the bus lanes at TMK... the best Uber could do with location is a drop at Contemporary or TTC.



That's awesome!
Mears taxis have to drop off @ the Contemporary or BLT.

The $20 flat fee is looking better all the time.

We also don't trust Uber.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> A big thing Disney has over uber is trust. People will trust Disney transportation over uber which is someone your don't know.



It goes beyond trust for some of us that refuse to patronize ride-sharing companies.  Some of us believe that these are just illegally operated cab companies that attempt to skirt regulations by falsely calling themselves technology companies.  They aren't; they're cab companies.

To each his or her own, but I'm not willing to support a company that blatantly ignores laws and regulations.


----------



## romitaz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission Space refurb opening Oct. 1st?
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ul2017-mission-space-reopening-moved-back.htm


I hope they open by the first!  We leave on the 2nd.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fantasmic is officially back tonight for everyone at DL.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/07/fantasmic-is-back-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## wareagle57

writerguyfl said:


> It goes beyond trust for some of us that refuse to patronize ride-sharing companies.  Some of us believe that these are just illegally operated cab companies that attempt to skirt regulations by falsely calling themselves technology companies.  They aren't; they're cab companies.
> 
> To each his or her own, but I'm not willing to support a company that blatantly ignores laws and regulations.



It's a consensual agreement between driver (car owner), rider, and company. I think people should be able to make their own decisions, and unnecessary government regulations do nothing but make services worse and more expensive. If I own my own car and want to use it to drive people who are willing to pay me, I should be able to do so. Taxis suck because of the regulations. That's why people don't use them. Maybe they should be fighting to get these regulations removed, rather than trying to block a company that has found a way around them, and that is saving lives and boosting the economy. That's why DUIs plummeted in Austin when Uber arrived, and skyrocketed again when they were forced out. GOOD JOB GOVERNMENT! There I go letting myself get pulled out of my happy place again. Sorry.


----------



## eXo

Anyone who feels the minnie vans are a good deal, then yay for you. My point wasn't that no one would use them, it was that I don't think enough people will use them to keep it in business.

$20 may not sound like a whole lot for a single trip, but then you have to remember there is the trip back as well. So assuming you only go one place all day, your at $40 a day.

That's car rental prices at that point. I got an 8 seater Toyota Sienna from Enterprise for $420 for 10 days when we were there in June. On the downside, we had to park and then still take trams or walk to the gate, on the upside, we could go to disney springs, or universal, or the grocery store, or anywhere else we wanted without having to drop another $10-$20 each way. Taking into account the fact that we traveled more than one place each day, we did better than break even.

When the entire group didn't want to go to the same place, there was Uber. For 2-3 of us to jet from the resort to a certain park was always less than $10.

You have the following types of people:
A: Is a patient saint and thinks the buses are just fine
B: Isn't totally happy with the buses, but balks at $20 per direction to take a van.
C: Is fine with paying around $40 a day for transportation, but decides to just rent a car at that point.
D: Is willing to pay for extra transportation, but already does so, and is therefor already an Uber user.
E: Is willing to pay $20 each way to use a Minnie Van (whether that's because name brand trust or car seats or whatever) and is not inclined to use Uber, a rental car, the free buses, or any of the other available forms of transportation.

Do people in category E exist? Sure they do. Are there enough of them to support the entire fleet of Minnie Vans? I honestly don't think so. This is Disney setting out to solve a problem that private contractors have already solved.

The inherent benefit that Uber will always have over something like the Minnie Vans is that Uber drivers can just bugger off and do something else when no one is requesting rides. Or they can flood into WDW and queue up all around Disney Springs, Resorts, and various parks when ride requests are surging. Disney doesn't have this benefit. They are paying people to drive a fleet of vans that they have to maintain on property (versus individual drivers maintaining their own vehicles) and they have to pay a set number of employees to run those routes. This will lead to a lot of times were driver's are just sitting there with nothing to do and other times when the next Minnie Van won't be available for 15-20 minutes. Probably longer just after fireworks and the park gates turn into a mass exodus. What good are Minnie Vans if they can't be there to pick you up when you need them? 

At the end of the day, there are several other ways Disney could improve transportation at WDW without trying to reinvent a wheel that is already established and doing fine. Take that investment and put it into the monorail that is very literally falling apart. Or the Bus system which failed us so many times the first time we went that we didn't touch once on our entire 10 day trip this time. Or the fact that they have created a huge bottleneck at MK by forcing everyone to load up on Buses, Monorails, and Ferry's.

True Story, leaving Mk one evening the lines were so long that we ran an experiment. We split the group into 3 pairs. I walked to the Contemporary and called an Uber to take me to the transportation center. I arrived 25 minutes before the group who took the monorail and 35 minutes before the group who took the ferry. It shouldn't take over an hour just to get to your car after a 12 hour day at the parks. Minnie Vans don't solve that.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> No the Honda Odyssey was a promotional thing just for D23 show floor.



Wow.  That's...wow.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Anyone who feels the minnie vans are a good deal, then yay for you. My point wasn't that no one would use them, it was that I don't think enough people will use them to keep it in business.
> 
> $20 may not sound like a whole lot for a single trip, but then you have to remember there is the trip back as well. So assuming you only go one place all day, your at $40 a day.
> 
> That's car rental prices at that point. I got an 8 seater Toyota Sienna from Enterprise for $420 for 10 days when we were there in June. On the downside, we had to park and then still take trams or walk to the gate, on the upside, we could go to disney springs, or universal, or the grocery store, or anywhere else we wanted without having to drop another $10-$20 each way. Taking into account the fact that we traveled more than one place each day, we did better than break even.
> 
> When the entire group didn't want to go to the same place, there was Uber. For 2-3 of us to jet from the resort to a certain park was always less than $10.
> 
> You have the following types of people:
> A: Is a patient saint and thinks the buses are just fine
> B: Isn't totally happy with the buses, but balks at $20 per direction to take a van.
> C: Is fine with paying around $40 a day for transportation, but decides to just rent a car at that point.
> D: Is willing to pay for extra transportation, but already does so, and is therefor already an Uber user.
> E: Is willing to pay $20 each way to use a Minnie Van (whether that's because name brand trust or car seats or whatever) and is not inclined to use Uber, a rental car, the free buses, or any of the other available forms of transportation.
> 
> Do people in category E exist? Sure they do. Are there enough of them to support the entire fleet of Minnie Vans? I honestly don't think so. This is Disney setting out to solve a problem that private contractors have already solved.
> 
> The inherent benefit that Uber will always have over something like the Minnie Vans is that Uber drivers can just bugger off and do something else when no one is requesting rides. Or they can flood into WDW and queue up all around Disney Springs, Resorts, and various parks when ride requests are surging. Disney doesn't have this benefit. They are paying people to drive a fleet of vans that they have to maintain on property (versus individual drivers maintaining their own vehicles) and they have to pay a set number of employees to run those routes. This will lead to a lot of times were driver's are just sitting there with nothing to do and other times when the next Minnie Van won't be available for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> At the end of the day, there are several other ways Disney could improve transportation at WDW without trying to reinvent a wheel that is already established and doing fine. Take that investment and put it into the monorail that is very literally falling apart. Or the Bus system which failed us so many times the first time we went that we didn't touch once on our entire 10 day trip this time. Or the fact that they have created a huge bottleneck at MK by forcing everyone to load up on Buses, Monorails, and Ferry's.
> 
> True Story, leaving Mk one evening the lines were so long that we ran an experiment. We split the group into 3 pairs. I walked to the Contemporary and called an Uber to take me to the transportation center. I arrived 25 minutes before the group who took the monorail and 35 minutes before the group who took the ferry. It shouldn't take over an hour just to get to your car after a 12 hour day at the parks. Minnie Vans don't solve that.


I think you are underestimating this. People trust Disney way more than uber and would be willing to pay for the transportation. Look at the express bus service. People laughed at that at first. I think it's one of the best add ons there is. 

Minnie vans can pick up and drop off right at the front of the parks. Uber has to drop off at a resort or at the TTC. Minnie vans pull right up to the MK bus stops. 

I'm confused as to the bottleneck you refer to. If not by bus, boat, or monorail how else do you get to the TTC? Walking? You need some sort of transportation and Disney gives you multiple.


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> These Traverses are for up to 7. 8 including driver. Some have been looking at prices for UberXL on property and they are around $20 so Disney is in the ball park.


Is it confirmed that they got the 8-seat option on the Traverses?


----------



## rteetz

joelkfla said:


> Is it confirmed that they got the 8-seat option on the Traverses?


I believe so. It would fit 7 because the driver seat is taken but if they didn't get the 8 seater that seems kind of pointless to use these vehicles and not something else.


----------



## rteetz

Update! 

Minnie vans have room for 6 people and the option for 2 car seats.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-minnie-vans-spotted-disney-property/

Wheelchairs are accommodated but not ECVs. They run from 6:30AM to 12:30AM.


----------



## joelkfla

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is Disney CMs driving though are they even able to accept a tip?


That depends on how Disney created the new position.  There are tipped roles (housekeeping, bell service) and non-tipped roles.


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> Update!
> 
> Minnie vans have room for 6 people and the option for 2 car seats.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-minnie-vans-spotted-disney-property/
> 
> Wheelchairs are accommodated but not ECVs. They run from 6:30AM to 12:30AM.


The advantage to the 7-seater is that the middle row are "magic slide" seats.  They slide out of the way to make it easier to get into the 3rd row.  That may have been something Disney took into consideration.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


>


I could be wrong, but the music they play right around the 10 minute mark is supposed to be Aaron Copland's Hoedown, but it sounds like they actually played an instrumental of the song "The Girl You Left Behind" from An American Tail: Fievel Goes West - which is slightly different? (Plus it's not a Disney movie)


----------



## jlundeen

I'm surprised this topic is still going...but since it is, here's my opinion.  

If I were traveling with a larger group or family, I'd definitely use the Minnie Van.  Since I usually just go with my Bestest Disney Buddy, I think $20 per trip would be a luxury.  Then again, if I could jump into a Minnie Van and avoid a 45 minute wait for the bus after fireworks at MK, I think I'd be happy to pay it!  

I've never used a private car, or a taxi for that matter, to get to the parks or Downtown.  But I very seldom if ever use a taxi at home either.  (We live in the sticks, and drive ourselves wherever we need to go.)  

So, I can see a use for them, but as a rule, we will depend on the bus/boat/monorail to make our way around the "World".  But sometimes, we might just decide that paying the $20 is far better on our tired old bodies than more standing and waiting for that overcrowded bus, especially midway to late into the vacation.....after all...it will get us back to our resort room in time to sooth our aching feet with large amounts of wine before tucking in for the night.

I wonder what the wait time will be at park closing?  If there are huge lines for these, then, it kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Indybill

If this was already discussed, I apologize in advance. With the new Minnie Van service, are they still going to offer the park-to-park special bus service you pay for that allows you to avoid going through security again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Indybill said:


> If this was already discussed, I apologize in advance. With the new Minnie Van service, are they still going to offer the park-to-park special bus service you pay for that allows you to avoid going through security again?



I don't think it was explicitly addressed but as far as I can tell the MinnieVan is completely separate and will have no bearing on that park-to-park bussing


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think the drivers of these MinnieVans would also be better prepared to answer questions about the parks (times of parades, etc) - so just more of that Disney service level



I think I remember seeing that the CM drivers have to have at least 3 years of service with the company. Disney could be fairly certain the CM is trustworthy (for lack of a better word) and has knowledge of the parks and Resorts.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> No idea. I hope it's available online.



All these cool posters, I wish they would make them in post card format and sell them online.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> Update!
> 
> Minnie vans have room for 6 people and the option for 2 car seats.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-minnie-vans-spotted-disney-property/
> 
> Wheelchairs are accommodated but not ECVs. They run from 6:30AM to 12:30AM.


This would be PERFECT for our upcoming trip where we just need it to get to our PPO breakfast at Epcot from the Contemporary with two carseata.. but it's in August so I may have to rent a car for $275-350 instead if it's not open to all resorts by then.


----------



## sachilles

I'm only 1 data point. $20 per ride, on a disney vacation doesn't phase me.
One of the things I love about WDW is the lack of needing rental car. I rent cars all the time for work. It's annoying. I'd rather not deal with it.
It might be 40 bucks a day to rent, but there is no guarantee you'll want or need your car every day. So $20 for a spot ride when it's convenient is a good fit for my family.
I see it being used more for early morning Bfast appointments, and late night returns from the park. Mom and dad can enjoy an adult beverage without guilt. We sure as heck don't have to navigate the wonderful disney resort roads after dark.
I'm sure what you'll see are packages. Character bfast at the Grand Floridian including MinnieWan service, insuring you won't be late for your wonderful experience.


----------



## Harry Wallace

*VIDEO*
Tour of new Copper Creek Villas Rooms incl. 3 Bedroom Grand Villa


----------



## FoxC63

So now that Disney Visa is no longer sponsoring F&W will they still have the Character Meet & Greet?  Anyone?


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic is officially back tonight for everyone at DL.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/07/fantasmic-is-back-at-disneyland-park/



That was actually really good. Really enjoyed it. I'm glad that it feels so classic yet fresh and technologically up to date. So happy they kept the iconic theme song as well. Good job in my humble opinión.


----------



## disneymath

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> It is per vehicle, per trip. And each vehicle holds 8 passengers.



I'm guessing that the front seat is a bench seat that holds 2 plus the driver then?  Most standard vehicles aren't built for 8 passengers ... if these Traverses really can take 8 passengers, for $20 I can see my family using them to get to/from the waterparks.

ETA: Should have read to end of thread before posting ... capacity of 6 means no Minnie vans for us.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Edit: Ignore me. I found the post


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
25 years of Splash Mountain at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-25th-anniversary-with-our-latest-wallpaper/


----------



## TwoMisfits

eXo said:


> Anyone who feels the minnie vans are a good deal, then yay for you. My point wasn't that no one would use them, it was that I don't think enough people will use them to keep it in business.
> 
> True Story, leaving Mk one evening the lines were so long that we ran an experiment. We split the group into 3 pairs. I walked to the Contemporary and called an Uber to take me to the transportation center. I arrived 25 minutes before the group who took the monorail and 35 minutes before the group who took the ferry.* It shouldn't take over an hour just to get to your car after a 12 hour day at the parks. Minnie Vans don't solve that*.



This is, by far, the truest thing I've ever read.  Since I was a wee one, I have wished they'd get rid of the ferry/monorail and just fill in the lake and put parking there and get me to my car like the other 3 parks do...worst experience at MK is arrival and departure (and don't get me started on the night my preschool kid only wanted to ride the monorail home and the wait was SO long they were pushing people to the ferry, so we brilliantly stumbled on calling it the "water monorail" and it was dark and he was 3 and we made it happen...meltdown averted, but worst way to end a day)...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> This is, by far, the truest thing I've ever read.  Since I was a wee one, I have wished they'd get rid of the ferry/monorail and just fill in the lake and put parking there and get me to my car like the other 3 parks do...worst experience at MK is arrival and departure (and don't get me started on the night my preschool kid only wanted to ride the monorail home and the wait was SO long they were pushing people to the ferry, so we brilliantly stumbled on calling it the "water monorail" and it was dark and he was 3 and we made it happen...meltdown averted, but worst way to end a day)...


That would get rid of the entire aspect of theme. That was large part that Walt wanted. He didn't like how you'd walk out of Disneyland and see a sea of cars. The lagoon extends that theme and is an incredible aspect. Filling in the lagoon for parking is IMO one the most ridiculous things they could ever do.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> That would get rid of the entire aspect of theme. That was large part that Walt wanted. He didn't like how you'd walk out of Disneyland and see a sea of cars. The lagoon extends that theme and is an incredible aspect. Filling in the lagoon for parking is IMO one the most ridiculous things they could ever do.


Also I don't think those poly bungalows would be so appealing with "asphalt view"


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Also I don't think those poly bungalows would be so appealing with "asphalt view"


People definitely wouldn't spend $2,000 a night on them.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> People definitely wouldn't spend $2,000 a night on them.


Getting rid of the lake would just destroy the ambiance/money they make on lake views. It's all just conjecture anyways, they'd never cover the lake due to straight up cost to begin with


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Getting rid of the lake would just destroy the ambiance/money they make on lake views. It's all just conjecture anyways, they'd never cover the lake due to straight up cost to begin with


No doubt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Also I don't think those poly bungalows would be so appealing with "asphalt view"



Well, like the song says "the paved paradise and put up a parking lot"


----------



## STLstone

MommaBerd said:


> I think I remember seeing that the CM drivers have to have at least 3 years of service with the company. Disney could be fairly certain the CM is trustworthy (for lack of a better word) and has knowledge of the parks and Resorts.


Also, Disney will be liable for their employee's actions to a large extent.

Uber always claims their drivers are independent contractors - not employees.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> That would get rid of the entire aspect of theme. That was large part that Walt wanted. He didn't like how you'd walk out of Disneyland and see a sea of cars. The lagoon extends that theme and is an incredible aspect. Filling in the lagoon for parking is IMO one the most ridiculous things they could ever do.



The first time I ever went to MK, on arrival, it was the lagoon and the Floridian that captured my imagination.  Despite standing outside the ticketing booths of MK, with the train station and everything in front of me, the temptation was surprisingly strong to just say to hell with the park, and take a boat over the lake.  

Some people here I think have long forgotten what it was like to do WDW the first time.  If Disney wants to convert first-timers into high spending GF or Poly customers, that lagoon an that sense of space around MK is how they do it.


----------



## jtwibih

Harry Wallace said:


> *VIDEO*
> Tour of new Copper Creek Villas Rooms incl. 3 Bedroom Grand Villa



Maybe I missed it but they continue to remove the "Disney touch" from the rooms. Sad......


----------



## writerguyfl

wareagle57 said:


> It's a consensual agreement between driver (car owner), rider, and company. I think people should be able to make their own decisions, and unnecessary government regulations do nothing but make services worse and more expensive. If I own my own car and want to use it to drive people who are willing to pay me, I should be able to do so. Taxis suck because of the regulations. That's why people don't use them. Maybe they should be fighting to get these regulations removed, rather than trying to block a company that has found a way around them, and that is saving lives and boosting the economy. That's why DUIs plummeted in Austin when Uber arrived, and skyrocketed again when they were forced out. GOOD JOB GOVERNMENT! There I go letting myself get pulled out of my happy place again. Sorry.



I'm not going to address most of this, as I don't think this is the appropriate forum.  All I will say is that if you start a business, you must abide by the laws and regulations that are in place.  You don't get to lie about what your company does to skirt them.  Uber and Lyft are taxi companies.  As such, they need to follow the same rules as other taxi companies.  If they don't like those regulations, they should try to change them...not illegally ignore them.


----------



## Indybill

Ambehnke said:


> This would be PERFECT for our upcoming trip where we just need it to get to our PPO breakfast at Epcot from the Contemporary with two carseata.. but it's in August so I may have to rent a car for $275-350 instead if it's not open to all resorts by then.



In case you aren't aware of it, you can rent a car for a day or two on property which should be a lot cheaper than the $275+:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/


----------



## Ambehnke

Indybill said:


> In case you aren't aware of it, you can rent a car for a day or two on property which should be a lot cheaper than the $275+:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/car-rental-services/


I know but that would require at least an hour of our day going to pick it up and still costs probably at least $50 with adding the car seats and we only really need it for one ride.


----------



## piglet1979

Roxyfire said:


> Five feet? That can't be right, there's adults who aren't five feet tall. Not at a lot of them, but there's enough that it would be kind of weird to make that distinction. I'm not questioning you or your memory but sometimes I think the whole car seat thing goes a little overboard. Yes, children are safest in the back, in a five point harness as long as you can keep them there. But like asking a 10 or 11 year old to do that is kinda nuts. But I guess I'm lucky to be alive considering my brother and I used to fight over who got to sit in the front seat when we were very little kids.



Ohio child passenger safety law requires the following: Children less than 4 years old or 40 pounds must use a child safety seat meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards (5 point harness). Children less than 8 years old, unless they are at least 4 feet, 9 inches tall must use a booster seat.  I am only 4'9".  My kids know that they are in that booster until my height.  They are 10 and 11 and have at least another year in one.  I do think most states at this age is a booster and not a 5 point harness.  I think boosters get called car seats a lot too.

I for one would not use the Minnie Vans.  We use the buses, boats and monorails.  They are free.  We have been to WDW 4 times and only used a cab once for PPO ADR at Tusker house.  This was a free ride on Disney though or we would have driven ourselves.  We just feel that why are we going to pay for something that we get for free.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> That would get rid of the entire aspect of theme. That was large part that Walt wanted. He didn't like how you'd walk out of Disneyland and see a sea of cars. The lagoon extends that theme and is an incredible aspect. Filling in the lagoon for parking is IMO one the most ridiculous things they could ever do.



And theme is great...when you haven't doubled the number of people you have to get in and out without actually increasing capacity or capability to get them in and out (it's not the like the monorail is faster or works better than it 1st opened, and it's not like they've added 5-6 ferry boats to get people back and forth)...

And it's great when you're an adult and can wait...but ask anyone leaving with multiple little kids at night after fireworks how much they now love the "ambiance"...

For years, MK was my 4th favorite park b/c of this disaster entry/exit...it's also a bad way to leave - the whole point of a night show is to have people leave on a "high" point when they leave your park...then giving them the exit from hell takes away the glow...

I know I'm in the minority on the boards on this...not sure I am elsewhere...


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Regarding the new Star Wars hotel: I hope they are planning to have an open to the general public restaurant or cafe so people who cant afford hundreds (thousands?!?!) of dollars per night or wont bother to book years in advance for a room may have an opportunity to see the hotel.


----------



## Killer Fish

Delano Fiedler said:


> Regardings the new Star Wars hotel: I hope they are planning to have an open to the general public restaurant or cafe so people who cant afford hundreds (thousands?!?!) of dollars per night or wont bother to book years in advance for a room may have an opportunity to see the hotel.



I doubt it.....I assume it will be closed to the public and honestly I think that is the right decision.


----------



## splash327

Killer Fish said:


> I doubt it.....I assume it will be closed to the public and honestly I think that is the right decision.


I totally agree.   Think of this as a cruise aboard a starship instead of a boat.  Unless we add Star Treks ability to beam aboard...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Regarding the new Star Wars hotel: I hope they are planning to have an open to the general public restaurant or cafe so people who cant afford hundreds (thousands?!?!) of dollars per night or wont bother to book years in advance for a room may have an opportunity to see the hotel.



I suspect the hotel will have all amenities closed to the outside public - and I also suspect the restaurants won't be like typical restaurants where guests can book meals for any time they want, but rather more set times and part of the script/show

There will be multiple restaurants of different types in Galaxy's Edge for a pretty immersive experience for those guests


----------



## bladiator

TwoMisfits said:


> And theme is great...when you haven't doubled the number of people you have to get in and out without actually increasing capacity or capability to get them in and out (it's not the like the monorail is faster or works better than it 1st opened, and it's not like they've added 5-6 ferry boats to get people back and forth)...
> 
> And it's great when you're an adult and can wait...but ask anyone leaving with multiple little kids at night after fireworks how much they now love the "ambiance"...
> 
> For years, MK was my 4th favorite park b/c of this disaster entry/exit...it's also a bad way to leave - the whole point of a night show is to have people leave on a "high" point when they leave your park...then giving them the exit from hell takes away the glow...
> 
> I know I'm in the minority on the boards on this...not sure I am elsewhere...


Well said.  I also think that at the end of the night, my glow is diminished by the pushing and shoving to get on to a too-few number of monorails.  I think that adding a couple ferries could ease that issue.  I know that during the day they would barely be used, but maybe you can just have them parked to the side somewhere and brought out for "rush hour".


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Delano Fiedler said:


> Regarding the new Star Wars hotel: I hope they are planning to have an open to the general public restaurant or cafe so people who cant afford hundreds (thousands?!?!) of dollars per night or wont bother to book years in advance for a room may have an opportunity to see the hotel.


I doubt it honestly.

For being such an immersive experience it would be really jarring to have everyday guests popping in and out of the resort even for food. If you are a in cosplay for example it would probably just mess with the whole feel of actually being in the moment.

Plus from a guest staying at the resort it adds to the level of effort Disney put in to keep it in theme so to speak.

Of course you never know.


----------



## Roxyfire

piglet1979 said:


> Ohio child passenger safety law requires the following: Children less than 4 years old or 40 pounds must use a child safety seat meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards (5 point harness). Children less than 8 years old, unless they are at least 4 feet, 9 inches tall must use a booster seat.  I am only 4'9".  My kids know that they are in that booster until my height.  They are 10 and 11 and have at least another year in one.  I do think most states at this age is a booster and not a 5 point harness.  I think boosters get called car seats a lot too.
> 
> I for one would not use the Minnie Vans.  We use the buses, boats and monorails.  They are free.  We have been to WDW 4 times and only used a cab once for PPO ADR at Tusker house.  This was a free ride on Disney though or we would have driven ourselves.  We just feel that why are we going to pay for something that we get for free.



Thank you, very informative. I've read a few stories in my local facebook moms group and I had thought perhaps I was in the minority by choosing to use the booster seat for my son. Sounds like I'm not. He's a shorty so I expect he'll be using that slimline thing for quite some time.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> That would get rid of the entire aspect of theme. That was large part that Walt wanted. He didn't like how you'd walk out of Disneyland and see a sea of cars. The lagoon extends that theme and is an incredible aspect. Filling in the lagoon for parking is IMO one the most ridiculous things they could ever do.



What Walt wanted and what the park's capacity currently is two different things.

I get the entire notion of "leaving behind reality" to go to this magical place.  But there is a very clear reason this wasn't duplicated at Epcot, HS, or AK. 

Now, I wouldn't exactly go so far as to say they should fill in the Seven Seas Lagoon, but I do think they have a *MAJOR* traffic jam out there that they should be addressing instead of rolling out a fleet of vans that won't even put a dent in the number of people trying to get back to their cars.


----------



## splash327

eXo said:


> What Walt wanted and what the park's capacity currently is two different things.
> 
> I get the entire notion of "leaving behind reality" to go to this magical place.  But there is a very clear reason this wasn't duplicated at Epcot, HS, or AK.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't exactly go so far as to say they should fill in the Seven Seas Lagoon, but I do think they have a *MAJOR* traffic jam out there that they should be addressing instead of rolling out a fleet of vans that won't even put a dent in the number of people trying to get back to their cars.



I see the vans as trying to stop people on property from driving to MK because the buses are overloaded.  Similar to experiment above, one time my wife and son went back on the bus, me and my other two kids stayed, rode space mountain and then went to the car and we both got back to the room about the same time (+/- 10 min).   That was 9 years ago though now.  The last time we were there in May, it took 1hr 1/2 to get back to beach through the parking lot.   Made me think about taking the bus again.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> What Walt wanted and what the park's capacity currently is two different things.
> 
> I get the entire notion of "leaving behind reality" to go to this magical place.  But there is a very clear reason this wasn't duplicated at Epcot, HS, or AK.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't exactly go so far as to say they should fill in the Seven Seas Lagoon, but I do think they have a *MAJOR* traffic jam out there that they should be addressing instead of rolling out a fleet of vans that won't even put a dent in the number of people trying to get back to their cars.


Okay so without filling in the lagoon what would you do? You can only add so many buses at a time. Obviously more monorails isn't going to happen. I have obviously never seen this major problem as I always take resort transportation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will be doing a reservation systems update on July 19th from 2AM to 9AM. Systems will be down during this time.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

TwoMisfits said:


> And theme is great...when you haven't doubled the number of people you have to get in and out without actually increasing capacity or capability to get them in and out (it's not the like the monorail is faster or works better than it 1st opened, and it's not like they've added 5-6 ferry boats to get people back and forth)...
> 
> And it's great when you're an adult and can wait...but ask anyone leaving with multiple little kids at night after fireworks how much they now love the "ambiance"...
> 
> For years, MK was my 4th favorite park b/c of this disaster entry/exit...it's also a bad way to leave - the whole point of a night show is to have people leave on a "high" point when they leave your park...then giving them the exit from hell takes away the glow...
> 
> I know I'm in the minority on the boards on this...not sure I am elsewhere...




I am always amazed to see the crush of people that head for the exit right after fireworks/closing.  We like to make sure we have a drink and a snack and a spot to relax for 30 minutes to an hour before we head to the ferry boat to get to the TTC and walk to the truck.  We avoid at least some of the madness and get to enjoy more MK after dark time with each other.  It's always worth it as far as we are concerned.


----------



## jlundeen

S


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will be doing a reservation systems update on July 19th from 2AM to 9AM. Systems will be down during this time.



***sarcasm alert***

Gee, why would they need to do an update?  The whole system pretty much crashes and burns every time they release a new, long-awaited Special Offer....I thought that having people wait for 2-3 hours on hold was just a way to manage the influx of new reservation requests!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I am always amazed to see the crush of people that head for the exit right after fireworks/closing.  We like to make sure we have a drink and a snack and a spot to relax for 30 minutes to an hour before we head to the ferry boat to get to the TTC and walk to the truck.  We avoid at least some of the madness and get to enjoy more MK after dark time with each other.  It's always worth it as far as we are concerned.


We do that at movies all the time. It's easier to just wait it out til enough people have left and you're not moving at a snail's pace getting out of the movie theater. Your plan at MK sounds relaxing


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cosmic Ray's starts mobile ordering today


18jul2017-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe-joins-mobile-order-today.htm


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Okay so without filling in the lagoon what would you do? You can only add so many buses at a time. Obviously more monorails isn't going to happen. I have obviously never seen this major problem as I always take resort transportation.



Honestly, they need to start running transportation they currently have more reliably.
On the worst night I've seen, the monorail was down, there were no buses running from MK -> TTC, and just as I boarded the ferry, it went down and we had to exit and wait for the next one. There was literally 0 way to get out of MK for a bit.

The worst morning was similar, with no monorails or buses and only 1 ferry

Even on a decent morning it can take up to 45 minutes to get to MK from the TTC. I count 30 minute trips as especially good mornings, but that involves parking right at 8. Any later than 8:15 and I might be missing welcome show.

And for the evenings, give guests a reason to stay so they aren't all leaving at once. As it is, there are 40 minutes most nights between the end of HEA and park close. Enough time for maybe 1 or 2 rides if you can get out of the hub quickly, and at that point it's almost easier to just leave rather than fighting the flow of traffic.

When they had a night parade, it gave guests a reason to move to different areas of the park. Plus later hours meant more time to visit more attractions. A couple thousand people in the park is a couple thousand people not fighting for transportation.

No need to add more, just redistribute guest flow


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> Okay so without filling in the lagoon what would you do? You can only add so many buses at a time. Obviously more monorails isn't going to happen. I have obviously never seen this major problem as I always take resort transportation.





splash327 said:


> I see the vans as trying to stop people on property from driving to MK because the buses are overloaded.  Similar to experiment above, one time my wife and son went back on the bus, me and my other two kids stayed, rode space mountain and then went to the car and we both got back to the room about the same time (+/- 10 min).   That was 9 years ago though now.  The last time we were there in May, it took 1hr 1/2 to get back to beach through the parking lot.   Made me think about taking the bus again.



I would say that the intention of the vans was simply to try and take business from Uber and maybe some of the taxis. I don't think it has anything to do with Disney transportation issues. It's just another revenue stream. Most people will likely use this for resort to resort transfers.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Okay so without filling in the lagoon what would you do? You can only add so many buses at a time. Obviously more monorails isn't going to happen. I have obviously never seen this major problem as I always take resort transportation.



Lots of options for those in the know.  Personally we hardly ever go into Mk to watch the show.  If we do we realize that it is going to take a long time to clear the crowd so we often sit and watch, or take our time.  No need to be in a hurry. Plan ahead.  Most of the time though we either make a ressie at Cali or Narcoossee's or we have drinks at Trader Sams and watch from afar.  We also have parked at Disney Springs (We like to end our nights over there) and take a small boat to a hotel (Wilderness Lodge usually) and then bus to DS.  One night in a TPV is costly, but is probably the best way to see the show.  

Actually, where I live, on the fourth of July (the only day firework shows happen) you can be in a 2 hour traffic jam in the middle of a corn field.  

We drive to WDW quite often and none of the traffic on property comes close to that stupid area that is Atlanta Georgia!  Their civic planners need to visit Indianapolis!   But, we plan for that too.  Either cruise through there at 11 in the morning or 9 at night.  

Gondola's to the TTC anyone?


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> I would say that the intention of the vans was simply to try and take business from Uber and maybe some of the taxis. I don't think it has anything to do with Disney transportation issues. It's just another revenue stream. Most people will likely use this for resort to resort transfers.


I don't think the vans are supposed to help with these issues either but I am interested to see what could be done to change some of these problems.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Ray's starts mobile ordering today
> 
> 
> 18jul2017-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe-joins-mobile-order-today.htm



Now if only they could only add a mobile seat finder. That is always one of the most stressful things to me. The lines and waits are never that bad. It's walking around an extremely crowded restaurant with a tray full of food, and drink cups that slide as if friction doesn't exist while praying you find a spot without someone bumping into you.


----------



## eXo

You provide pick-up lanes near the park gates that Uber, Lyft, or any other ride share service can access. That way people don't have to walk to the contemporary for the same thing.

You add an extra Ferry dock and run two more ferry's at night.

You add hot air balloons, blimps, 2 person bikes, and all other kinds of Suessian travel.

You run another monorail so as soon as one leaves, the next is waiting to load up.

You find ways to break up the mass exodus by giving people things to do on Main Street other than just shop. Get characters out there, get performers out there, do something to give at least a portion of the people walking out of the gate a reason to watch something for a bit rather than joining the crush of people out front.

I'm sure there are lots of other ideas too, but it shouldn't be up to some guy on disboards to solve a problem that people deal with every single day the park closes. To act like there is no solution what-so-ever is just silly. There are always solutions. It's that attitude that led to 15 years of crap-all getting done around the parks. The whole notion of status quo is good enough.


----------



## a4matte

eXo said:


> You provide pick-up lanes near the park gates that Uber, Lyft, or any other ride share service can access. That way people don't have to walk to the contemporary for the same thing.
> 
> You add an extra Ferry dock and run two more ferry's at night.
> 
> You add hot air balloons, blimps, 2 person bikes, and all other kinds of Suessian travel.
> 
> You run another monorail so as soon as one leaves, the next is waiting to load up.
> 
> You find ways to break up the mass exodus by giving people things to do on Main Street other than just shop. Get characters out there, get performers out there, do something to give at least a portion of the people walking out of the gate a reason to watch something for a bit rather than joining the crush of people out front.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of other ideas too, but it shouldn't be up to some guy on disboards to solve a problem that people deal with every single day the park closes. To act like there is no solution what-so-ever is just silly. There are always solutions. It's that attitude that led to 15 years of crap-all getting done around the parks. The whole notion of status quo is good enough.


What??
No trebuchet to just launch you across the lagoon?!

(and with the crowds NOTHING is as bad as trying to make your way to the bathroom after needing to pee the entire time through the fireworks, especially since you know once you get a spot and it's ~30 minutes til you can't leave your party and make it back to them)


----------



## eXo

a4matte said:


> What??
> No trebuchet to just launch you across the lagoon?!
> 
> (and with the crowds NOTHING is as bad as trying to make your way to the bathroom after needing to pee the entire time through the fireworks, especially since you know once you get a spot and it's ~30 minutes til you can't leave your party and make it back to them)



Hey, why not! Go after the Universal market and get a thrill ride in there while solving your crowd problems!


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> You provide pick-up lanes near the park gates that Uber, Lyft, or any other ride share service can access. That way people don't have to walk to the contemporary for the same thing.
> 
> You add an extra Ferry dock and run two more ferry's at night.
> 
> You add hot air balloons, blimps, 2 person bikes, and all other kinds of Suessian travel.
> 
> You run another monorail so as soon as one leaves, the next is waiting to load up.
> 
> You find ways to break up the mass exodus by giving people things to do on Main Street other than just shop. Get characters out there, get performers out there, do something to give at least a portion of the people walking out of the gate a reason to watch something for a bit rather than joining the crush of people out front.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of other ideas too, but it shouldn't be up to some guy on disboards to solve a problem that people deal with every single day the park closes. To act like there is no solution what-so-ever is just silly. There are always solutions. It's that attitude that led to 15 years of crap-all getting done around the parks. The whole notion of status quo is good enough.


1. That won't happen now with Minnie Vans. 

2. They just built an extra Ferry dock a couple years ago. I don't know if there is space for another. 

3. Monorails are automated now not sure they can do that nor would they probably want to for safety reasons. 

Like I said I always take resort transportation but I feel it should be kind of expected that there is going to be major crowds leaving after the fireworks. When a monorail or ferry is down that obviously is making the situation worse but I think having Disney offer three modes of transportation most time is reasonable.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will be back this holiday season!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will be back this holiday season!



Dates?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Dates?


Just says select nights in November and December

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/holiday-room/


----------



## splash327

jtwibih said:


> I would say that the intention of the vans was simply to try and take business from Uber and maybe some of the taxis. I don't think it has anything to do with Disney transportation issues. It's just another revenue stream. Most people will likely use this for resort to resort transfers.



Good point


----------



## tarak

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I am always amazed to see the crush of people that head for the exit right after fireworks/closing.  We like to make sure we have a drink and a snack and a spot to relax for 30 minutes to an hour before we head to the ferry boat to get to the TTC and walk to the truck.  We avoid at least some of the madness and get to enjoy more MK after dark time with each other.  It's always worth it as far as we are concerned.



I grew up going to Disneyland and my friends and I always waited to leave. When our kids were really little, we left before the fireworks even started. Now that they're older, we take our time leaving the parks. No one likes being stuck in a crowd, especially in August.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> 1. That won't happen now with Minnie Vans.
> 
> 2. They just built an extra Ferry dock a couple years ago. I don't know if there is space for another.
> 
> 3. Monorails are automated now not sure they can do that nor would they probably want to for safety reasons.
> 
> Like I said I always take resort transportation but I feel it should be kind of expected that there is going to be major crowds leaving after the fireworks. When a monorail or ferry is down that obviously is making the situation worse but I think having Disney offer three modes of transportation most time is reasonable.



They actually do number 3.   I've watched the fireworks and the crowds leaving afterwards from the train station.  Usually there is a monorail loading, one at TC and one just outside the contemporary waiting to come in to load.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Like I said I always take resort transportation but I feel it should be kind of expected that there is going to be major crowds leaving after the fireworks. When a monorail or ferry is down that obviously is making the situation worse but I think having Disney offer three modes of transportation most time is reasonable.



I'm not entirely sure what people expect. Haven't they been to a MLB game? A concert? A festival? All of these things are very similar. When the event is over, people are all leaving at once. They're all going to their cars, public transport, hotels down the street. I waited for 45 minutes after a concert at United Center just so I could get out of the parking lot. We used to set up a meeting spot at old Busch Stadium in case we got separated leaving after a game. There's very little disney can do to help the crush of humanity get where they're wanting to go all at once. I feel like if you're gonna wait somewhere, wait where you're comfortable. So, if you're comfortable waiting in line, seeing the next bus/monorail/ferry coming up then do that. If you're comfortable sitting on a bench sipping your drink, do that. But realize there's very little that can be done when thousands of people are going in the same direction.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I don't think the vans are supposed to help with these issues either but I am interested to see what could be done to change some of these problems.



What, the peak traffic problem? There is a simple solution. Build more capacity. But you have to build it in multiple places. There has to be more capacity to get guests out of MK at peak times, but then there also has to be more capacity at the destination, which means more parking trams and more roads. Whether or not that makes sense would require a lot more study. But if it was easy to get to the TTC and easy to get from there to your offsite lodging, would more people stay offsite? If so, would spending more money to make it easier for people to spend less money at WDW be a good choice?

I do think they need more capacity at the end of the night, but I think there is a limit. If you could transport everyone at MK going to the TTC all at once, what would happen? They would sit in their cars anyway because you can't leave the TTC. So Disney spaces them out, mostly not by choice, by limiting the capacity to the TTC. The smart people don't go running for their cars after the fireworks, they stand and spend money or enjoy an extra ride or two. They aren't going anywhere anyway.

Now is there an issue with the transportation options? Sadly yes. The monorail is... unpredictable. The ferries are generally pretty good, but god awful slow, and the buses are as good as they are going to get at that time. You can't fit any more in the bus stops. But again, when all three are running, you get jammed up leaving the TTC anyway.

People need to realize we don't build for max capacity. It's too expensive. It's always going to be slow to leave at peak time, so have a strategy that doesn't involve leaving with everyone else. And if you have to leave with everyone else, just be patient. There isn't a way around it. Not at Disney, not at a football game, not at school pick up and drop off. This is part of life at peak traffic times everywhere. It has very little to do with Disney.

I will say by making HEA more of a projection show I think they are making the problem worse. You are drawing more people to the Main Street area, making it more logical for them to leave right after. Making the crush worse. They need to find a way to disburse the late night crowd, not concentrate it.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not entirely sure what people expect. Haven't they been to a MLB game? A concert? A festival? All of these things are very similar. When the event is over, people are all leaving at once. They're all going to their cars, public transport, hotels down the street. I waited for 45 minutes after a concert at United Center just so I could get out of the parking lot. We used to set up a meeting spot at old Busch Stadium in case we got separated leaving after a game. There's very little disney can do to help the crush of humanity get where they're wanting to go all at once. I feel like if you're gonna wait somewhere, wait where you're comfortable. So, if you're comfortable waiting in line, seeing the next bus/monorail/ferry coming up then do that. If you're comfortable sitting on a bench sipping your drink, do that. But realize there's very little that can be done when thousands of people are going in the same direction.


Good point. I work at several professional sports venues and this is the case at all of them.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> which means more parking trams and more roads


They are building new roadways around the MK entrance right now to help some of these problems.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> 1. That won't happen now with Minnie Vans.
> 
> 2. They just built an extra Ferry dock a couple years ago. I don't know if there is space for another.
> 
> 3. Monorails are automated now not sure they can do that nor would they probably want to for safety reasons.
> 
> Like I said I always take resort transportation but I feel it should be kind of expected that there is going to be major crowds leaving after the fireworks. When a monorail or ferry is down that obviously is making the situation worse but I think having Disney offer three modes of transportation most time is reasonable.



1. Exactly. This is my point on how Minnie Vans make the problem worse. First of all, can Minni Vans even pick up at the gates, or do they have to pick up at the TTC? I would guess the TTC since they don't want them coming in and crowding up the bus lanes. Second, this just goes to show how the Minnie Vans do nothing to solve a problem that doesn't have a solution and instead try to simply cut in on a market they were loosing out on because their existing transportation was subpar. I'm not opposed to Minnie Vans as a concept, but charging that much extra just because it's "Disney brand" is a sure fire way to make sure you can't afford that fleet of vans you just bought. I get that these vans weren't designed to do anything but cut into Uber, but if that is the only goal, then charging more for the same service without actually adding anything beyond brand identity isn't what most people would call "good business sense". If Minnie Vans really want to compete, let people reserve them for later times (like when the exit crush happens) and let them pick people up directly in front of MK and not at the TTC. THEN you bet I'll pay $20 for one. Otherwise, if I can get all the way to the TTC before I get one, there is no reason for me not to take the cheaper Uber route.

2. Lets assume there is no more room for docks. Run 2 more ferry's then. As it stands, when one departs there is a delay before the next one lands. Stick a third rotation in there and you at least have a semi-constant flow of people loading up, with the only pauses being between a full load and the next boat departing.

3. Automated or not doesn't change having empty monorails lined up and ready to load. If it can stop at the loading station then it can stop before the loading station. Heck, it already does this when there is an issue loading the previous train up as we found out when we sat on the train for 10 minutes because of some shenanigans on the train ahead of us.

Major crowds when leaving are one thing. Doing nothing to alleviate them is another. Those crowds have only gotten worse over the years and Disney has done nothing to change that.


----------



## umichigan10

SureAsLiz said:


> Honestly, they need to start running transportation they currently have more reliably.
> On the worst night I've seen, the monorail was down, there were no buses running from MK -> TTC, and just as I boarded the ferry, it went down and we had to exit and wait for the next one. There was literally 0 way to get out of MK


This I can understand. Which is why I think it's absurd the monorails haven't been upgraded. It's not like they're a novelty system, they're integral to the flow of guests to and from the most popular theme park on the planet


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Good point. I work at several professional sports venues and this is the case at all of them.


I always thought it was cool you worked for the brewers (obviously off topic lol). I've seen the stadium on tv and it looks pretty cool


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> 1. Exactly. This is my point on how Minnie Vans make the problem worse. First of all, can Minni Vans even pick up at the gates, or do they have to pick up at the TTC? I would guess the TTC since they don't want them coming in and crowding up the bus lanes. Second, this just goes to show how the Minnie Vans do nothing to solve a problem that doesn't have a solution and instead try to simply cut in on a market they were loosing out on because their existing transportation was subpar. I'm not opposed to Minnie Vans as a concept, but charging that much extra just because it's "Disney brand" is a sure fire way to make sure you can't afford that fleet of vans you just bought. I get that these vans weren't designed to do anything but cut into Uber, but if that is the only goal, then charging more for the same service without actually adding anything beyond brand identity isn't what most people would call "good business sense". If Minnie Vans really want to compete, let people reserve them for later times (like when the exit crush happens) and let them pick people up directly in front of MK and not at the TTC. THEN you bet I'll pay $20 for one. Otherwise, if I can get all the way to the TTC before I get one, there is no reason for me not to take the cheaper Uber route.
> 
> 2. Lets assume there is no more room for docks. Run 2 more ferry's then. As it stands, when one departs there is a delay before the next one lands. Stick a third rotation in there and you at least have a semi-constant flow of people loading up, with the only pauses being between a full load and the next boat departing.
> 
> 3. Automated or not doesn't change having empty monorails lined up and ready to load. If it can stop at the loading station then it can stop before the loading station. Heck, it already does this when there is an issue loading the previous train up as we found out when we sat on the train for 10 minutes because of some shenanigans on the train ahead of us.
> 
> Major crowds when leaving are one thing. Doing nothing to alleviate them is another. Those crowds have only gotten worse over the years and Disney has done nothing to change that.


Minnie Vans have been spotted in the bus lanes already so people are assuming they can drop off there. Compared to some UberXL Disney isn't charging much extra if at all. Now if it is just one person it may not be worth it but for a group of 5 or 6 it could totally be worth it especially with the car seat option.


----------



## umichigan10

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not entirely sure what people expect. Haven't they been to a MLB game? A concert? A festival? All of these things are very similar. When the event is over, people are all leaving at once. They're all going to their cars, public transport, hotels down the street. I waited for 45 minutes after a concert at United Center just so I could get out of the parking lot. We used to set up a meeting spot at old Busch Stadium in case we got separated leaving after a game. There's very little disney can do to help the crush of humanity get where they're wanting to go all at once. I feel like if you're gonna wait somewhere, wait where you're comfortable. So, if you're comfortable waiting in line, seeing the next bus/monorail/ferry coming up then do that. If you're comfortable sitting on a bench sipping your drink, do that. But realize there's very little that can be done when thousands of people are going in the same direction.


Yeah when I saw Black Sabbath last summer, I was stuck in an hour jam leaving and like a 3 hour one getting in (I missed part of their set because of the latter and was pretty PO'ed). It's unfortunately what you sign up for, but I do think Disney could make some improvements


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I always thought it was cool you worked for the brewers (obviously off topic lol). I've seen the stadium on tv and it looks pretty cool


Brewers, Bucks, and Green Bay Packers! I don't work directly for each team but I work at each respective stadium.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Brewers, Bucks, and Green Bay Packers! I don't work directly for each team but I work at each respective stadium.


That's awesome, especially since they're each performing pretty well in their own right


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Roxyfire said:


> I feel like if you're gonna wait somewhere, wait where you're comfortable. So, if you're comfortable waiting in line, seeing the next bus/monorail/ferry coming up then do that. If you're comfortable sitting on a bench sipping your drink, do that. But realize there's very little that can be done when thousands of people are going in the same direction.


I like how you put this - wait where you're comfortable 

Just a comment on this topic as well - for the first time last year we stayed after the fireworks and enjoyed the ambiance of MK after close.  We hit up Starbucks for some beverages, sat on a bench, watched the kiss goodnight a couple of times actually.  It was glorious, I know many recommend this and if you have never done it you should try it.  The bus ride was then great too, everybody had seats as the crowds had long since disbursed.  I would say it was one of our best memories on the trip and it made leaving with a 3 yr old and 7 yr old much easier.


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> Minnie Vans have been spotted in the bus lanes already so people are assuming they can drop off there. Compared to some UberXL Disney isn't charging much extra if at all. Now if it is just one person it may not be worth it but for a group of 5 or 6 it could totally be worth it especially with the car seat option.



Your automatically comparing it to the most expensive uber option. If you are going to do that, then you have to try and figure out how many people who currently use Uber at Disney actually use UberXL. Because if it's only 10%, then that means the other 90% still have no reason to pay the extra money.

And as far as car seats go, again, what percentage of people using ride share, or potentially using ride share, are also looking for car seats?

As I have said time and time again, you are focusing on a niche group and using them to justify the existence of an entire ride share service.


----------



## eXo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I like how you put this - wait where you're comfortable
> 
> Just a comment on this topic as well - for the first time last year we stayed after the fireworks and enjoyed the ambiance of MK after close.  We hit up Starbucks for some beverages, sat on a bench, watched the kiss goodnight a couple of times actually.  It was glorious, I know many recommend this and if you have never done it you should try it.  The bus ride was then great too, everybody had seats as the crowds had long since disbursed.  I would say it was one of our best memories on the trip and it made leaving with a 3 yr old and 7 yr old much easier.



When I am there with only adults (which is only once in the last 4 or 5 trips), this is great. It doesn't work so well when you have little ones who are tired and you hope they get enough rest so they aren't terrorists when you are at rope drop the next morning for a different park.

My wife can't always get a full 2 weeks off her job, but I'm hoping she can next time so we never have 2 park days back to back and we can avoid that issue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Okay so without filling in the lagoon what would you do? You can only add so many buses at a time. Obviously more monorails isn't going to happen. I have obviously never seen this major problem as I always take resort transportation.



The monorail/ferries are a bit of a nightmare right after fireworks.   We have gotten to the point we either leave early or stay late and let the crowds die down.  That rush right after - especially with kids and strollers, etc. - is not fun


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will be doing a reservation systems update on July 19th from 2AM to 9AM. Systems will be down during this time.



I'll mark it on my calendar to expect ton of posts around "I can't get into the system!!!" panicked Facebook posts at 7am on the 19th


----------



## TwoMisfits

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> I am always amazed to see the crush of people that head for the exit right after fireworks/closing.  We like to make sure we have a drink and a snack and a spot to relax for 30 minutes to an hour before we head to the ferry boat to get to the TTC and walk to the truck.  We avoid at least some of the madness and get to enjoy more MK after dark time with each other.  It's always worth it as far as we are concerned.



And that would work great...without little kids...when you are already staying past bedtime, staying another hour is probably not a good plan...

I mean, this is the park for little kids, touting how wonderful it is for families...the exit is anything but good...especially when it involve lining up with pushing, sweaty, unhappy people...the meltdowns I've seen over the years...it's not a "magical" ending...

Conversely, every other park, you just walk out - it's glorious in comparison...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> 1. That won't happen now with Minnie Vans.
> 
> 2. They just built an extra Ferry dock a couple years ago. I don't know if there is space for another.
> 
> 3. Monorails are automated now not sure they can do that nor would they probably want to for safety reasons.
> 
> Like I said I always take resort transportation but I feel it should be kind of expected that there is going to be major crowds leaving after the fireworks. *When a monorail or ferry is down that obviously is making the situation worse but I think having Disney offer three modes of transportation most time is reasonable*.



I think that is a bit of an issue.  If the monorails were running at 100% efficiency and at broader hours (the fact they often aren't running before park opening times) would help vs the current situation


----------



## CJK

Tikiman is reporting on Facebook that a fee for self-parking may be coming to Disney hotels in Orlando......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> Your automatically comparing it to the most expensive uber option. If you are going to do that, then you have to try and figure out how many people who currently use Uber at Disney actually use UberXL. Because if it's only 10%, then that means the other 90% still have no reason to pay the extra money.
> 
> And as far as car seats go, again, what percentage of people using ride share, or potentially using ride share, are also looking for car seats?
> 
> As I have said time and time again, you are focusing on a niche group and using them to justify the existence of an entire ride share service.



I know this has been covered but I think the MinnieVans and Uber are going after different markets.   I have young kids that need car seats so I would never really even consider Uber when we are together - now with this service I might for an PPO breakfast or getting resort-to-resort, etc. Also some people disagree with the business practices of Uber and won't use them - or just have never used Uber, don't know much about it - but now see this marketed to them and might try it

I totally get why people that are comfortable with using Uber now this likely won't be attractive - but it isn't just taking a piece of the Uber pie, but rather expanding the pie as well


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Your automatically comparing it to the most expensive uber option. If you are going to do that, then you have to try and figure out how many people who currently use Uber at Disney actually use UberXL. Because if it's only 10%, then that means the other 90% still have no reason to pay the extra money.
> 
> And as far as car seats go, again, what percentage of people using ride share, or potentially using ride share, are also looking for car seats?
> 
> As I have said time and time again, you are focusing on a niche group and using them to justify the existence of an entire ride share service.


At Disney I would think the percentage of those wanting car seats is higher. I have never used Uber but isn't UberXL larger vehicle that fit more? If so they directly compare since all of the Minnie Vans seat 6 people.


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Tikiman is reporting on Facebook that a fee for self-parking may be coming to Disney hotels in Orlando......


This has been talked about for some time now.


----------



## leholcomb

CJK said:


> Tikiman is reporting on Facebook that a fee for self-parking may be coming to Disney hotels in Orlando......


It's not surprising. The Disneyland hotels already do this. Another method to keep you from driving in. This ties in nicely with the traffic congestion conversation...


----------



## TwoMisfits

And last thing I'll say about waits and getting out of MK vs other places...

It's is 1 million percent better to be sitting in an air-conditioned car with all your crap stashed and with kids buckled in and falling asleep in car seats to quiet music while waiting for traffic to clear than standing in a non-moving line in sticky heat, pushing a stroller or dragging a little bigger one with people over-tired, dehydrated, and in foot/leg pain surrounding you and getting crankier by the wait...


----------



## STLstone

CJK said:


> Tikiman is reporting on Facebook that a fee for self-parking may be coming to Disney hotels in Orlando......


Whoa. 

I've been thinking they would limit Uber on their hotel properties to force people into Minnie Vans. But instead they're going to make your own vehicle cost more - to try to get you to leave it at home - to try to get you into a Minnie Van.

2 steps ahead of me Disney, well played. *IF TRUE.*


----------



## Killer Fish

Charging for parking at the hotels would make a lot of "business" sense.....basically pure profit.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jingle Bell Jingle BAM will be back this holiday season!



I hope it is with some changes to the story/show. I was not impressed last year...

ETA - and I'm typically easy to please.


----------



## MommaBerd

CJK said:


> Tikiman is reporting on Facebook that a fee for self-parking may be coming to Disney hotels in Orlando......



For hotel guests or for people coming to dine or shop there? Because if it is as a hotel guest, that just became a strike against staying on property.


----------



## CJK

MommaBerd said:


> For hotel guests or for people coming to dine or shop there? Because if it is as a hotel guest, that just became a strike against staying on property.


He's saying for hotel guests.  They already do this at the Disneyland hotels.


----------



## Roxyfire

eXo said:


> When I am there with only adults (which is only once in the last 4 or 5 trips), this is great. It doesn't work so well when you have little ones who are tired and you hope they get enough rest so they aren't terrorists when you are at rope drop the next morning for a different park.



Even with mine, I wouldn't expect him to stay up til midnight then rope drop the next day. It's just common sense. You have to pick and choose those times of staying up late vs getting up early. Personally, I'd rather push the boundary at night, collect all the cool mom tokens and sleep in the next day. We often do this on our last night at disney because we'll swap over to universal or have a late flight out. Obviously it doesn't work for those taking that 5am DME. Even smarter is to do it midweek so you aren't hoping your last night doesn't get torrential rain. Obviously the holiday season makes it even harder to manage this. But I feel like with kids, you gotta pick one or the other or you're setting yourself up for misery!


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> Minnie Vans have been spotted in the bus lanes already so people are assuming they can drop off there. Compared to some UberXL Disney isn't charging much extra if at all. Now if it is just one person it may not be worth it but for a group of 5 or 6 it could totally be worth it especially with the car seat option.


If you add the cost of a child car seat on Uber, Minnie Vans are usually cheaper than XL and almost competitive even with X.  (I'm assuming Disney is not charging extra for use of the car seats, but I haven't seen that confirmed anywhere.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jsebsirois

Not park related, but Moana is joining the Disney on Ice line-up in a new version of the show Dare to Dream :

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170718005215/en/


----------



## Tigger's ally

eXo said:


> When I am there with only adults (which is only once in the last 4 or 5 trips), this is great. It doesn't work so well when you have little ones who are tired and you hope they get enough rest so they aren't terrorists when you are at rope drop the next morning for a different park.
> 
> My wife can't always get a full 2 weeks off her job, but I'm hoping she can next time so we never have 2 park days back to back and we can avoid that issue.


 
You planned a park closing and then a rope drop?  With Kids? 

 I'd sooner ride It's a Small world for three straight days!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Perhaps Uber would get a lot more of an avenue inside the gates if they sponsored something!  I hear Illuminations needs a sponsor?


----------



## wareagle57

Tigger's ally said:


> Perhaps Uber would get a lot more of an avenue inside the gates if they sponsored something!  I hear Illuminations needs a sponsor?



How about RnR?

"I ordered you guys an Uber XL. (get head count, laughs to self) Make that an Uber XXL."

Then at the launch sequence the "driver" can offer you his aux cable so you can play whatever music you'd like to listen to on your ride. Maybe even offer a free bottle of water and a chance to charge your phone during the ride.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

TwoMisfits said:


> And that would work great...without little kids...when you are already staying past bedtime, staying another hour is probably not a good plan...
> 
> I mean, this is the park for little kids, touting how wonderful it is for families...the exit is anything but good...especially when it involve lining up with pushing, sweaty, unhappy people...the meltdowns I've seen over the years...it's not a "magical" ending...
> 
> Conversely, every other park, you just walk out - it's glorious in comparison...




It's been the only strategy that makes any sense for us since DS15 was 5.  Now with him and his brother DS6 it still seems to work well.  But they both lean toward being nightowls and we aren't rope drop commando types so I'm sure that has an impact on how well it works for us.


----------



## rteetz

*News

First Look at Disney MaxPass Coming July 19 to Disneyland Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Adventures Begin at Mission: SPACE in August at Epcot


----------



## Buckeye218

eXo said:


> You add hot air balloons, blimps, 2 person bikes, and all other kinds of Suessian travel.



That's it...I hereby refuse to return to MK until they install an entire fleet of moss-covered, three-handled family grudunzas!!!


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Adventures Begin at Mission: SPACE in August at Epcot


Wasn't there a contradictory statement earlier today that MS wasn't going to reopen until September?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to Len Testa and Touring Plans, Flight of Passage is now the highest rated theme park attraction in the US.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Adventures Begin at Mission: SPACE in August at Epcot


The odds of this being open for the first week of august are probably slim to none though


----------



## sachilles

For MK transport options, it need not go crazy to alleviate some of the burden. They've talked about stuff on the western side of the park. A garage there with minimal footprint could be hidden in plain site, it would offer an alternate route out. It would also create the bridge across the canal that has been desperately needed to make a walking path to Grand Floridian. Would also open the opportunity for more beds in that area.


----------



## LSLS

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not entirely sure what people expect. Haven't they been to a MLB game? A concert? A festival? All of these things are very similar. When the event is over, people are all leaving at once. They're all going to their cars, public transport, hotels down the street. I waited for 45 minutes after a concert at United Center just so I could get out of the parking lot. We used to set up a meeting spot at old Busch Stadium in case we got separated leaving after a game. There's very little disney can do to help the crush of humanity get where they're wanting to go all at once. I feel like if you're gonna wait somewhere, wait where you're comfortable. So, if you're comfortable waiting in line, seeing the next bus/monorail/ferry coming up then do that. If you're comfortable sitting on a bench sipping your drink, do that. But realize there's very little that can be done when thousands of people are going in the same direction.



There is a difference here, however.  I leave a concert, I walk out to my car and then work my way out of the lot.  I leave Disney, I stand in a hot line, get onto transportation, ride around, wait for second transportation to the lot, walk to my car, and then navigate out.  I don't have the answer for what they can/should do, but it is a different situation.


----------



## wareagle57

sachilles said:


> For MK transport options, it need not go crazy to alleviate some of the burden. They've talked about stuff on the western side of the park. A garage there with minimal footprint could be hidden in plain site, it would offer an alternate route out. It would also create the bridge across the canal that has been desperately needed to make a walking path to Grand Floridian. Would also open the opportunity for more beds in that area.



It would also allow guests at the GF the choice to walk to MK, which would alleviate some stress on the Mono and the boats. It's a long walk, but some people, including myself would do it. And I think a lot of people would do it if the line for the monorail was huge at the end of the long day. I really do hope that loop around the entire lake is completed one day. Does anyone know if the walkway to the deadend is even open to guests since the incident last year? One of my favorite memories was exploring at area all alone one morning last year before the park opened.

The entire argument of complaining about transportation at the peak demand time is silly. You don't structure the system around how it will be once a day. That's incredibly wasteful. No one likes to wait for a bus at the end of a long day, but that's life and it should be expected. As it's already been pointed out, there are tons of ways to deal with this. Stay in the parks a little longer and get a drink and relax. Take a leisurely stroll to the Contemporary and wait it out there or hop on a resort monorail. Decide it's not worth it to see the fireworks and leave early. I don't think it ruins most people's day.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> First Look at Disney MaxPass Coming July 19 to Disneyland Resort*



So, paid fastpass but you also get photopass downloads.


----------



## Roxyfire

LSLS said:


> There is a difference here, however.  I leave a concert, I walk out to my car and then work my way out of the lot.  I leave Disney, I stand in a hot line, get onto transportation, ride around, wait for second transportation to the lot, walk to my car, and then navigate out.  I don't have the answer for what they can/should do, but it is a different situation.



I dunno, its not that different than my experience leaving old Busch stadium. We'd park in IL, ride the metralink over to St Louis, then ride it back. Lots of others did the same thing so you're waiting no matter what. Or you can swelter in your car that's been sitting in a parking garage to toast that evening. Look, it's uncomfortable no matter what. I'm not the type to shrug off the problems with Disney Parks. But this is all about personal choice. We're all choosing to do this to ourselves. Having a little compassion for our fellow travelers and some acceptance of what's going on will help a lot.


----------



## sachilles

Not to mention, you don't have to leave whenever everyone else does. Park opening I can understand somewhat. If you know it's going to be shoulder to shoulder at the time you want to exit, and that is off putting, leave at a different time.


----------



## twebber55

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to Len Testa and Touring Plans, Flight of Passage is now the highest rated theme park attraction in the US.


to be clear thats Disney and Universal


----------



## MissGina5

sachilles said:


> Not to mention, you don't have to leave whenever everyone else does. Park opening I can understand somewhat. If you know it's going to be shoulder to shoulder at the time you want to exit, and that is off putting, leave at a different time.


Honestly opening isn't that bad when I have gone and leaving just hang back tbh or make your way towards the back for the shows


----------



## linzbear

This a bit off topic for here, but in regards to car seats, generally speaking if the kid is mature enough to stay upright if they fall asleep in the car, then they can safely use a booster (around age 5-6).  To stop the booster, the kid needs to be able to pass the 5 step test (1. Knees bend at the seat 2. Feet flat on floor 3. Butt all the way back 4. Seatbelt crosses at hip bones, not fleshy stomach 5. Shoulder belt is off neck).  This varies from car to car, and even seat to seat.  My 52" 8 year old passes it in the third row, but not the second row because the seats are different.

As an aside to that, I have an older Traverse, so chances are that the Minnie Vans will be able to hold a large range of kids safely, even without boosters.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Roxyfire said:


> I dunno, its not that different than my experience leaving old Busch stadium. We'd park in IL, ride the metralink over to St Louis, then ride it back. Lots of others did the same thing so you're waiting no matter what. Or you can swelter in your car that's been sitting in a parking garage to toast that evening. Look, it's uncomfortable no matter what. I'm not the type to shrug off the problems with Disney Parks. But this is all about personal choice. We're all choosing to do this to ourselves. Having a little compassion for our fellow travelers and some acceptance of what's going on will help a lot.



You didn't stop off at Laclede's Landing on the way out?  C'mon Roxy, those were the days!  Spaghetti factory, Sundeckers, and the dueling piano's.  Then hop on the link back to Casino queen lot.  

By the way, the Casino Queen still has a great breakfast buffet! Worth going early for a Sunday noon game and eating your fill while getting a good parking spot.


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> You didn't stop off at Laclede's Landing on the way out?  C'mon Roxy, those were the days!  Spaghetti factory, Sundeckers, and the dueling piano's.  Then hop on the link back to Casino queen lot.
> 
> By the way, the Casino Queen still has a great breakfast buffet! Worth going early for a Sunday noon game and eating your fill while getting a good parking spot.



Once the metralink went in, we'd park in O'Fallon (we were from much further south in IL). Once Lacledes got all built up in the mid '90s we'd stay there at the Embassy Suites and take the two stops over to the stadium. I used to go over to Mississippi Nights as well once I was in high school/college. Gosh those really were the days, that all went downhill right? Now I live in the NW suburbs of Chicago but I keep meaning to check out new Busch stadium. I'm a terrible fan and haven't been yet.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Review*

Blog Mickey has an early review of the Minnie Van service. Great service and enjoyable, but the price is still a negative in comparison to Uber and Lyft

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/review-video-disneys-minnie-van-uber-like-service/


----------



## mara512

Irish_Mike said:


> *Review*
> 
> Blog Mickey has an early review of the Minnie Van service. Great service and enjoyable, but the price is still a negative in comparison to Uber and Lyft
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/review-video-disneys-minnie-van-uber-like-service/



I like that they are offering more transportation choices but this doesn't help those with a scooter.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Adventures Begin at Mission: SPACE in August at Epcot


I am so confused!

When I saw the D23 video they did mention "next month" which would put it in August but prior to that we heard it was going to extend through September and possibly into October but now hearing from officially Disney it's August (though no clear opening date set) which matches what they said at D23.


----------



## umichigan10

Roxyfire said:


> I dunno, its not that different than my experience leaving old Busch stadium. We'd park in IL, ride the metralink over to St Louis, then ride it back. Lots of others did the same thing so you're waiting no matter what. Or you can swelter in your car that's been sitting in a parking garage to toast that evening. Look, it's uncomfortable no matter what. I'm not the type to shrug off the problems with Disney Parks. But this is all about personal choice. We're all choosing to do this to ourselves. Having a little compassion for our fellow travelers and some acceptance of what's going on will help a lot.


When I saw a Red Sox game in April I had to take the train up to the city, walk to a T station, ride the T to Fenway, walk from the station to Fenway, and repeat it all again. Both the T and train ride on the way back were worse than I've ever been packed into Disney transport before. (only a New York subway rivaled that experience)


----------



## joelkfla

mara512 said:


> I like that they are offering more transportation choices but this doesn't help those with a scooter.


In the video, the driver said that they will be adding vans in the future that can take 1 wheelchair or 1 ecv (Disneyspeak for scooter.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## amalone1013

Sooooo... is this systems update just for hotel reservation system, or is it going to keep me from booking FPs? Just so I'm not one of those panicked I can't get in! people   I'm a WDW noob...


----------



## Keels

amalone1013 said:


> Sooooo... is this systems update just for hotel reservation system, or is it going to keep me from booking FPs? Just so I'm not one of those panicked I can't get in! people   I'm a WDW noob...



There was another one back on July 5 that was slated for the same time frame and was done around 6 a.m. CDT. It's just for the resort booking system (rooms and packages). You should still be able to view rates and availability, you just won't be able to book.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

The new Minnie vans are through Lyft.  This is interesting.  I guess better then reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Keels

MommyinHonduras said:


> The new Minnie vans are through Lyft.  This is interesting.  I guess better then reinventing the wheel.



Interesting. So, instead of trying to build their own on-demand call service and app addition that would ultimately be crappy and broken 98-percent of the time, they instead licensed (or something similar) the service and tech capability from Lyft. Not a totally terrible idea.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Interesting. So, instead of trying to build their own on-demand call service and app addition that would ultimately be crappy and broken 98-percent of the time, they instead licensed (or something similar) the service and tech capability from Lyft. Not a totally terrible idea.


That could be just temporary too. I can see them eventually adding the ability to get a car in MDE.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> That could be just temporary too. I can see them eventually adding the ability to get a car in MDE.



Sure, they could add it ... but we all know it will be terrible. They still can't even get the bus timers right!


----------



## Roxyfire

So I'm not sure if someone has posted this in the thread or not, but there's rumors bubbling up once again of a parking fee. Tikiman has posted the updated view categories for the Polynesian on his facebook page. And with that, suggests that parking fee might come to the resort soon. If this ends up happening, that's one huge on-site benefit crossed off the list.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Roxyfire said:


> Once the metralink went in, we'd park in O'Fallon (we were from much further south in IL). Once Lacledes got all built up in the mid '90s we'd stay there at the Embassy Suites and take the two stops over to the stadium. I used to go over to Mississippi Nights as well once I was in high school/college. Gosh those really were the days, that all went downhill right? Now I live in the NW suburbs of Chicago but I keep meaning to check out new Busch stadium. I'm a terrible fan and haven't been yet.



Saw Iggy Pop at Mississippi nights.  Yeah, it all went under down there. I am from central Illinois and watched a ton of Cub games down there during those times. I stayed at that Embassy Suites (across the street from Sundeckers) many times. New Busch is OK, nothing like old busch.  Wrigley, Pittsburg and San Fran are the good stadiums now.


----------



## Keels

Roxyfire said:


> So I'm not sure if someone has posted this in the thread or not, but there's rumors bubbling up once again of a parking fee. Tikiman has posted the updated view categories for the Polynesian on his facebook page. And with that, suggests that parking fee might come to the resort soon. If this ends up happening, that's one huge on-site benefit crossed off the list.



I'm torn on this one.

I stayed at Beach Club in January for Marathon Weekend and it was REALLY FRUSTRATING to drive back to the resort every morning post-race and not be able to park at my own resort because so many people drove themselves to park and eat character breakfast. One morning, I had to park at Boardwalk and walk - even valet couldn't accommodate me at that moment.

Yes, I know construction is going on at the convention center and that takes away parking spaces, but I'll pay money to guarantee I can park at my own hotel over the people that are just coming in for an hour to eat breakfast and see characters - or that come for breakfast but end up parking for the whole day.

I feel like self-park should be for guests of the resort only and anyone else should have to pay for valet. If I have to pay $15/day to self-park myself, I better be guaranteed a spot to park as well.


----------



## Roxyfire

Keels said:


> I'm torn on this one.
> 
> I stayed at Beach Club in January for Marathon Weekend and it was REALLY FRUSTRATING to drive back to the resort every morning post-race and not be able to park at my own resort because so many people drove themselves to park and eat character breakfast. One morning, I had to park at Boardwalk and walk - even valet couldn't accommodate me at that moment.
> 
> Yes, I know construction is going on at the convention center and that takes away parking spaces, but I'll pay money to guarantee I can park at my own hotel over the people that are just coming in for an hour to eat breakfast and see characters - or that come for breakfast but end up parking for the whole day.
> 
> I feel like self-park should be for guests of the resort only and anyone else should have to pay for valet. If I have to pay $15/day to self-park myself, I better be guaranteed a spot to park as well.



Personally, I don't drive or rent a car so I don't know if people would be willing to do this or not. It's certainly not going to endear those at value resorts at all, but making the price lower there would just attract people to park in those lots instead. My gut feeling would be to do something similar as Universal does. If you're staying at the resort it's cheaper than if you aren't. And you make an excellent point, some people will still park there or say "hey I'm paying to park at all stars, I should be able to park at Beach Club too" and it doesn't solve that problem.

edit: removed price, I think that was guessing in some comments


----------



## Keels

Roxyfire said:


> Personally, I don't drive or rent a car so I don't know if people would be willing to do this or not. It's certainly not going to endear those at value resorts at all, but making the price lower there would just attract people to park in those lots instead. My gut feeling would be to do something similar as Universal does. If you're staying at the resort it's cheaper than if you aren't. And you make an excellent point, some people will still park there or say "hey I'm paying to park at all stars, I should be able to park at Beach Club too" and it doesn't solve that problem.
> 
> edit: removed price, I think that was guessing in some comments



I mean, I'm used to paying to park at pretty much every other hotel I stay at (like a Marriott property), so I'm not going to be up-in-arms about it ... it's what hotels do!

That was my first on-site stay in a long while (my parents live less than five miles from Disney Springs, so I usually stay there), and I chose to drive because it's actually easier and more comfortable to get to the races in the morning - you can wait in the warm car instead of outside for a bus and then outside after the bus. Plus, you don't have to check a gear bag or anything like that and you don't have to wait for a bus after you're done (#RunnerProbs). I self-parked because I'm not really sure if valet was working at 4 a.m. when we'd leave to go to the race. I guess that's something I'll need to check out in November?

Who knows ... maybe this is another way the Minnie Vans can help? You park at your own resort. You pay the $30 to valet at another resort just like everyone else. You pay $20 to take a Minnie Van to another resort. Or you take it upon yourself to get to a park or TTC or Disney Springs and take the free transportation provided to you to get to said resort.

IDK. Maybe I'm being a hag about this ... but, man. When I see a car in front of me take the last self-parking spot at Beach Club, and I have to park on the opposite side of the convention center, walk through the whole resort hauling a flat of water, seeing the people from that car waiting in line at Cape May for breakfast only to come back from dinner 12 hours later and see the same family walking right behind us from Epcot towards the lobby at Beach Club ... it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Roxyfire

Keels said:


> IDK. Maybe I'm being a hag about this ... but, man. When I see a car in front of me take the last self-parking spot at Beach Club, and I have to park on the opposite side of the convention center, walk through the whole resort hauling a flat of water, seeing the people from that car waiting in line at Cape May for breakfast only to come back from dinner 12 hours later and see the same family walking right behind us from Epcot towards the lobby at Beach Club ... it's pretty frustrating.



No, I don't blame you at all, maybe that would reduce the problems at the popular resorts. This is why people can't have nice things. I will say that parking being included is something that people could mildly help them justify the room rates, but parking and resort fees make it a lot harder. Honestly they should just let people park at their own resort for free, pay to park at others ($30 valet) or use other forms of transport.


----------



## Keels

Roxyfire said:


> No, I don't blame you at all, maybe that would reduce the problems at the popular resorts. This is why people can't have nice things. I will say that parking being included is something that people could mildly help them justify the room rates, but parking and resort fees make it a lot harder. Honestly they should just let people park at their own resort for free, pay to park at others ($30 valet) or use other forms of transport.



Exactly! We should be in charge of this area for Disney ... look at how quickly we solved the problem!


----------



## closetmickey

TwoMisfits said:


> And last thing I'll say about waits and getting out of MK vs other places...
> 
> It's is 1 million percent better to be sitting in an air-conditioned car with all your crap stashed and with kids buckled in and falling asleep in car seats to quiet music while waiting for traffic to clear than standing in a non-moving line in sticky heat, pushing a stroller or dragging a little bigger one with people over-tired, dehydrated, and in foot/leg pain surrounding you and getting crankier by the wait...


This cracks me up because as I am reading it, I am clearly agreeing that THAT IS NOT MAGICAL!! Yet, I still find myself only taking Disney transportation because of the "MAGIC"! What is wrong with people...ummm, I mean with ME!


----------



## closetmickey

Keels said:


> I mean, I'm used to paying to park at pretty much every other hotel I stay at (like a Marriott property), so I'm not going to be up-in-arms about it ... it's what hotels do!
> 
> That was my first on-site stay in a long while (my parents live less than five miles from Disney Springs, so I usually stay there), and I chose to drive because it's actually easier and more comfortable to get to the races in the morning - you can wait in the warm car instead of outside for a bus and then outside after the bus. Plus, you don't have to check a gear bag or anything like that and you don't have to wait for a bus after you're done (#RunnerProbs). I self-parked because I'm not really sure if valet was working at 4 a.m. when we'd leave to go to the race. I guess that's something I'll need to check out in November?
> 
> Who knows ... maybe this is another way the Minnie Vans can help? You park at your own resort. You pay the $30 to valet at another resort just like everyone else. You pay $20 to take a Minnie Van to another resort. Or you take it upon yourself to get to a park or TTC or Disney Springs and take the free transportation provided to you to get to said resort.
> 
> IDK. Maybe I'm being a hag about this ... but, man. When I see a car in front of me take the last self-parking spot at Beach Club, and I have to park on the opposite side of the convention center, walk through the whole resort hauling a flat of water, seeing the people from that car waiting in line at Cape May for breakfast only to come back from dinner 12 hours later and see the same family walking right behind us from Epcot towards the lobby at Beach Club ... it's pretty frustrating.



How do people get away with this? At DL hotels, there is validated parking for the hotels if you are eating at a table service meal, but it is only
validated for two hours. The hourly fee, if you are not a registered hotel guest, is so high (around $15/hr I think- but I have a terrible memory) that it is a huge deterrent. Is there no monitoring of length of stay at WDW hotel lots?


----------



## Keels

closetmickey said:


> How do people get away with this? At DL hotels, there is validated parking for the hotels if you are eating at a table service meal, but it is only
> validated for two hours. The hourly fee, if you are not a registered hotel guest, is so high (around $15/hr I think- but I have a terrible memory) that it is a huge deterrent. Is there no monitoring of length of stay at WDW hotel lots?



It's basically honor system unless you valet park.

Sometimes, they check your MagicBand or look at a restaurant roster that was printed first thing in the morning ... but in most cases, they just check your ID and let you through and that's that.


----------



## mara512

Keels said:


> It's basically honor system unless you valet park.
> 
> Sometimes, they check your MagicBand or look at a restaurant roster that was printed first thing in the morning ... but in most cases, they just check your ID and let you through and that's that.



Not trying to be snarky BUT sadly honor went out the window a long time ago and we are now at entitled.


----------



## MommaBerd

There are definitely other solutions (parking stickers, hang tags, etc issued to resort guests) to the parking problems than charging resort guests to park at their home resort. The people who should pay to park are non-resort guests. I *might* even be OK with even charging guests from a different Disney resort who want to self-park - because they have transportation options. But if I'm a resort guest (and especially Deluxe) and I'm paying $350+ a night, I think parking would be a nice "perk".  I'll say it - I think I'm ENTITLED to park there.  Same with DVC...their MFs probably help maintain the parking lots anyway.


----------



## mara512

MommaBerd said:


> There are definitely other solutions (parking stickers, hang tags, etc issued to resort guests) to the parking problems than charging resort guests to park at their home resort. The people who should pay to park are non-resort guests. I *might* even be OK with even charging guests from a different Disney resort who want to self-park - because they have transportation options. But if I'm a resort guest (and especially Deluxe) and I'm paying $350+ a night, I think parking would be a nice "perk".  I'll say it - I think I'm ENTITLED to park there.  Same with DVC...their MFs probably help maintain the parking lots anyway.



Yes I agree you are entitled because you are paying for a room there.   My point was more for those not staying at that particular resort.  Kind of like the age old question, "I booked a room at ASMu can I use the pools at Beach Club?"


----------



## MommaBerd

mara512 said:


> Yes I agree you are entitled because you are paying for a room there.   My point was more for those not staying at that particular resort.  Kind of like the age old question, "I booked a room at ASMu can I use the pools at Beach Club?"



Oh - I was not at all intending my comment of "entitlement " to be a reply to you!   We toss around "entitlement" a lot and in a negative way, but there are times when I will freely admit I DO feel entitled. And this is one of those instances.


----------



## LSLS

Keels said:


> I mean, I'm used to paying to park at pretty much every other hotel I stay at (like a Marriott property), so I'm not going to be up-in-arms about it ... it's what hotels do!



True, but the Mariott is also less expensive, meaning that the added resort/parking fees really even out the costs of the places.  I have started staying off site just because the prices have been getting too high for me to justify a lot of the time (even when factoring in resort fees and parking, off site hotels are starting to come up cheaper than moderates and many times values more times than not).  This time we are staying on site (just because it's been a while and for a short trip, we justified the extra $50).  However, if parking was not included, an extra hour at the park (which generally we use to determine which park not to go to that day) and transportation (which most of the off site hotels now offer) is just not enough to keep us.  And I've said it before but it's worth repeating, every time we stay off site, we spend less time in the parks, and we eat at least once or twice at places with no Disney affiliation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That could be just temporary too. I can see them eventually adding the ability to get a car in MDE.



Still could use Lyft though and it just be an interface to their system trough MDE

And not a bad idea for Lyft since people still think of "Uber" more than them ... if people that have not used a ride sharing program in the past use this and have a good experience then they might try out "regular" Lyft at other locations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> There are definitely other solutions (parking stickers, hang tags, etc issued to resort guests) to the parking problems than charging resort guests to park at their home resort. The people who should pay to park are non-resort guests. I *might* even be OK with even charging guests from a different Disney resort who want to self-park - because they have transportation options. But if I'm a resort guest (and especially Deluxe) and I'm paying $350+ a night, I think parking would be a nice "perk".  I'll say it - I think I'm ENTITLED to park there.  Same with DVC...their MFs probably help maintain the parking lots anyway.



I wonder if this is something they would then include with packages and or promotions - so room only you have the extra charge, but if you buy a package through Disney it is includes (or they word it that way so it sounds like "deal") - or use it as part of promotions ... basically another way for them to increase prices but then advertise a special promotion that just gets you back to the starting point but now you think you are getting a "deal"

I agree that there could be other ways to do it - I think just something where you have to pay for parking unless you spend money at that resort, then you get a refund .... so if you are staying there or eat a meal there or shop there or something (maybe a minimum $50 or something)


----------



## mara512

MommaBerd said:


> Oh - I was not at all intending my comment of "entitlement " to be a reply to you!   We toss around "entitlement" a lot and in a negative way, but there are times when I will freely admit I DO feel entitled. And this is one of those instances.



No harm no foul LOL (and I totally agree with you)


----------



## Delano Fiedler

If someone missed this is the EPCOT picture they showed during D23, I expect a lot more changes to be announced based on this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> If someone missed this is the EPCOT picture they showed during D23, I expect a lot more changes to be announced based on this



This did get posted in the Expo thread - one thing to note is they were very clear in referring to this as a "blue sky" concept art so it is possible nothing shown there comes to fruition - but does create a lot of ideas to consider (much more open middle, some smaller buildings closer to the lagoon, a hedge maze over by the Land pavilion, etc.


----------



## WooPigScientist

Roxyfire said:


> I dunno, its not that different than my experience leaving old Busch stadium. We'd park in IL, ride the metralink over to St Louis, then ride it back. Lots of others did the same thing so you're waiting no matter what. Or you can swelter in your car that's been sitting in a parking garage to toast that evening. Look, it's uncomfortable no matter what. I'm not the type to shrug off the problems with Disney Parks. But this is all about personal choice. We're all choosing to do this to ourselves. Having a little compassion for our fellow travelers and some acceptance of what's going on will help a lot.



Ugh, the MetroLink. Waiting for Disney transportation has nothing on the hell that is the MetroLink right after a game I've done it a couple times when I had no choice due to my traveling companions, but now . . . nope, nope, all the nopes! We live a few hours from STL, so anymore we just stay at one of the hotels a few blocks from the stadium. 




Roxyfire said:


> Once the metralink went in, we'd park in O'Fallon (we were from much further south in IL). Once Lacledes got all built up in the mid '90s we'd stay there at the Embassy Suites and take the two stops over to the stadium. I used to go over to Mississippi Nights as well once I was in high school/college. Gosh those really were the days, that all went downhill right? Now I live in the NW suburbs of Chicago but I keep meaning to check out new Busch stadium. I'm a terrible fan and haven't been yet.



You haven't been to the new stadium!! I do miss the old one in many ways, but the new one is so much airier, especially in the walkway/concession areas. I was quite young when I went to games in old Busch, but I remember it as stifling hot with no breeze. The new one feels like you can breathe.


----------



## Roxyfire

WooPigScientist said:


> Ugh, the MetroLink. Waiting for Disney transportation has nothing on the hell that is the MetroLink right after a game I've done it a couple times when I had no choice due to my traveling companions, but now . . . nope, nope, all the nopes! We live a few hours from STL, so anymore we just stay at one of the hotels a few blocks from the stadium.
> 
> You haven't been to the new stadium!! I do miss the old one in many ways, but the new one is so much airier, especially in the walkway/concession areas. I was quite young when I went to games in old Busch, but I remember it as stifling hot with no breeze. The new one feels like you can breathe.



One of these days! I'd love to stay near that new Ballpark Village. This year I'm spending the lion's share of my vacation time and funds in Orlando. Maybe next August if the Cards are at home at the right time!


----------



## MissGina5

joelkfla said:


> In the video, the driver said that they will be adding vans in the future that can take 1 wheelchair or 1 ecv (Disneyspeak for scooter.)


Not to sound like a jerk but I am glad to hear this. It might lighten up some of the bus traffic.


----------



## Redcon1

wareagle57 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I've watched the ride video in the past and it just does not look all that exciting to me. It's only 2 minutes long and it stops/slows down several times during that 2 minutes. Obviously I can't judge it without riding it, but it doesn't look to do anything that thrilling. Looks like it just has a hook of sitting on a bike instead of a normal seat, and it has pretty lights.
> 
> I'll reserve judgement until I ride of course, but I'm just not that excited about it. I guess I can at least hope maybe it will make the lines shorter for Space, but I'm afraid it will have the opposite effect brining so many people to that part of the park.



It reminded me of a cross between SM and the Rocket Rods at DL. The more I think about it, I'm not sure placing it next to SM is a good idea. It just seems like an updated version, kind of like how Spectomagic was to me an updated version of MSEP. I wonder if SM will seem more outdated and suffer in comparison after riding Tron back-to-back with it.

I think maybe they should've considered Tron for Futureworld in EPCOT instead of the MK. You could build a
pavilion around the computer-tech world of Tron with other exhibits and attractions beside the big E-ticket. That
would also free GOTG up for an attraction at the Studios or MK where it might fit better.


----------



## Redcon1

Roxyfire said:


> One of these days! I'd love to stay near that new Ballpark Village. This year I'm spending the lion's share of my vacation time and funds in Orlando. Maybe next August if the Cards are at home at the right time!



Or they're playing better.


----------



## Roxyfire

Redcon1 said:


> Or they're playing better.



Yeah that too.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS - Christmas in July at Disney Springs*


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Huge selling point there.



Yeah, but will the Minnie-van drivers be as good at spreading rumors as the bus drivers are?


----------



## FoxC63

Redcon1 said:


> Yeah, but will the Minnie-van drivers be as good at spreading rumors as the bus drivers are?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two new Pandora Magicbands! (One of which I may have ordered already...)

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-this-summer-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

Are we ready for the next expo? This one probably won't have a lot of US news though...


----------



## closetmickey

Keels said:


> It's basically honor system unless you valet park.
> 
> Sometimes, they check your MagicBand or look at a restaurant roster that was printed first thing in the morning ... but in most cases, they just check your ID and let you through and that's that.


There isn't a time stamped ticket that is presented upon leaving? Well no wonder!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Two new Pandora Magicbands! (One of which I may have ordered already...)
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-this-summer-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


I just want a solid teal colored one . They teased me too much with the Frozen one that came out recently.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I just want a solid teal colored one . They teased me too much with the Frozen one that came out recently.


That's the Pandora one I got...


----------



## Keels

closetmickey said:


> There isn't a time stamped ticket that is presented upon leaving? Well no wonder!!



Yeah - so, basically, in most cases you drive up to a resort and the guard at the guard shack asks what you're doing ie. meeting friends for drinks at Trader Sam's, reservation at Cali Grill, etc. If you say anything reasonable other than "Going to Epcot" or "Going to Magic Kingdom", they'll just ask to see your ID, take a quick glance at it and direct you to self-park. That's it.


----------



## Redcon1

Tigger's ally said:


> Saw Iggy Pop at Mississippi nights.  Yeah, it all went under down there. I am from central Illinois and watched a ton of Cub games down there during those times. I stayed at that Embassy Suites (across the street from Sundeckers) many times. New Busch is OK, nothing like old busch.  Wrigley, Pittsburg and San Fran are the good stadiums now.



Yeah, spent plenty of evenings at Mississippi Nights as well. Saw the Stray Cats once, drank more than a few beers, got home around 2am and had to get up to work at Denny's at 6. I'd actually die if I did that nowadays as
opposed to wishing I was.


----------



## closetmickey

Keels said:


> Yeah - so, basically, in most cases you drive up to a resort and the guard at the guard shack asks what you're doing ie. meeting friends for drinks at Trader Sam's, reservation at Cali Grill, etc. If you say anything reasonable other than "Going to Epcot" or "Going to Magic Kingdom", they'll just ask to see your ID, take a quick glance at it and direct you to self-park. That's it.


That's just crazy. With all the work Disney has put into late with regard to closing loopholes, and squeezing money out of visitors, seems like charging non staying hotel guests for parking (to also eliminate guests avoiding paying for parking at park lots) would be a no brainer. Especially because it sounds like the lots already have a paid employee at the entrance.


----------



## Redcon1

I can understand charging a non-property guest for parking, but IMO anyone staying on property should receive
free parking anywhere on-site. Couldn't Disney place a magic band scanner at the entrance of the parking lot
to verify you're booked at one of their hotels or have the attendant check that as well?


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> Are we ready for the next expo? This one probably won't have a lot of US news though...
> 
> View attachment 254223



So they do these every year but every 2 years in the US?


----------



## jtwibih

Redcon1 said:


> I can understand charging a non-property guest for parking, but IMO anyone staying on property should receive
> free parking anywhere on-site. Couldn't Disney place a magic band scanner at the entrance of the parking lot
> to verify you're booked at one of their hotels or have the attendant check that as well?



They do that now don't they?


----------



## Keels

Redcon1 said:


> I can understand charging a non-property guest for parking, but IMO anyone staying on property should receive
> free parking anywhere on-site. Couldn't Disney place a magic band scanner at the entrance of the parking lot
> to verify you're booked at one of their hotels or have the attendant check that as well?



I'm going to have to disagree.

You should be able to park at your OWN resort for free, and the parks for free.
But you should have to pay to park at another resort or take the transportation provided.

Those actually staying at the Monorail Resorts (especially Poly) and BC/YC/BW often can't find parking spots and have to pay to valet because people utilize those as "theme park lots" that are closer than having to Monorail or Tram into the parks just because they think they can park there. I didn't pay a premium to be close to these parks just so someone else could take my spot and put me a mile away from my own resort.

I have TIW, so when I go to other resorts, I pay for valet.



AnnaKat said:


> @ Jambo House & Beach Club, they do NOT just let anyone come in to park!
> Every time we returned via Mears to our home resort//Jambo House--the driver always told the guard that we were staying there. YET. Every. Time. he insisted on scanning a magic band to verify.
> 
> He said IF a guest said they had an ADR, the MB had to show it.
> 
> He said that folks were getting in to use the pool who were not guests of AKL.
> 
> 
> ALSO Beach Club was not easy to taxi over to.
> Even though we were obviously not parking,
> the guard did NOT want to let us in!
> He saw we had an CP ADR, but he said over & over we shouldn't be @ the BC!
> 
> He stopped the car ahead of us for 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> Find it impossible to believe these Guards are letting everyone in to take up parking spots SO guests can avoid paying for Theme Park parking!!!
> 
> IF they let everyone in for bogus excuses,
> WHY bother to have ANY Guards
> @ ALL!!?!?!?!?!



At Beach Club, you're right - they will check for an ADR. But they DON'T MAKE CARS LEAVE. You don't think people will eat the $10 cancellation fee just to park there and go into Epcot via International Gateway? Or you think people are genuine enough to leave and go park in general theme park parking after their ADR is over with?

ADRs should get two hours of valet parking comp'd and self parking should be restricted to hotel reservations only. IT'S THAT EASY.


----------



## umichigan10

Redcon1 said:


> Yeah, but will the Minnie-van drivers be as good at spreading rumors as the bus drivers are?


For the extra price they should be better and more fanciful


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> So they do these every year but every 2 years in the US?


Every 2 years in the US yes. Japan usually has it in off years.


----------



## DrunkJam

Roxyfire said:


> Even with mine, I wouldn't expect him to stay up til midnight then rope drop the next day. It's just common sense. You have to pick and choose those times of staying up late vs getting up early. Personally, I'd rather push the boundary at night, collect all the cool mom tokens and sleep in the next day. We often do this on our last night at disney because we'll swap over to universal or have a late flight out. Obviously it doesn't work for those taking that 5am DME. Even smarter is to do it midweek so you aren't hoping your last night doesn't get torrential rain. Obviously the holiday season makes it even harder to manage this. But I feel like with kids, you gotta pick one or the other or you're setting yourself up for misery!


This. We typically pick ONE night to stay at MK for the fireworks, for the atmosphere, otherwise we watch them from the hotel. And we won't do it on a night before we have an early breakfast booked. I don't think it is setting your kids up to have a great time to get them to rope drop and close out parks every day.


----------



## AnnaKat

...


----------



## rteetz

AnnaKat said:


> Nobody knows that it's not a fake/off-service cab thatjust going to park. Or a fake/off-service Uber/Lyft doing the same thing.
> 
> The BC doesn't have room to allow the Mears taxis to sit there as per their Valet Services told us.
> The Yacht Club allows Mears taxis to sit on premises.
> The Valet Services whistle for them!


I don't understand what the issue is. Please take it to a more appropriate thread as this is not on topic in the news thread.


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> For MK transport options, it need not go crazy to alleviate some of the burden. They've talked about stuff on the western side of the park. A garage there with minimal footprint could be hidden in plain site, it would offer an alternate route out. It would also create the bridge across the canal that has been desperately needed to make a walking path to Grand Floridian. Would also open the opportunity for more beds in that area.



A garage on the western side of Magic Kingdom would have many obstacles to overcome.  First, Floridian Way would probably need to be expanded to handle the extra vehicular traffic.  Let's face it; that site would become the first choice for parking because it wouldn't require the transfer via monorail or ferry.  All those extra cars would overtax the road that wasn't designed for that amount of traffic.

Second, that connects to the Rivers of America.  Extra high clearance is needed in order to get ships in and out for maintenance.  That's why the monorail beam is so high as it passes over the canal.  Any vehicular bridge added would need to be a drawbridge or lift bridge.  Those aren't cheap.  (It's also one reason a path to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa hasn't been completed.)

Finally, that location is very close to the fireworks location.  I used to work in the Entertainment division and was based out of offices that are adjacent to this location.  (Behind Pirates of the Caribbean and next to the parade facilities on Caribbean Way, if you look the linked aerial map below.)  Every night, anyone with driving access would get trapped back there during the fireworks.  I'm not sure what the exact radius is for "no traffic" perimeter with the fireworks.  An access road close to the monorail beam may be permitted.  Still, it's another possible problem with the location.

Link to Bing Maps "Bird's Eye" view of the location: https://binged.it/2vDGpty


----------



## crazy4wdw

Video of audio-animatronic head of the Pandora Navi Shaman


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Does anyone know if the new Skyliner air gondolas will be air-conditioned or will they be little greenhouses in the sky? The picture is vague, almost looks like window vents.


----------



## nkosiek

Redcon1 said:


> I can understand charging a non-property guest for parking, but IMO anyone staying on property should receive
> free parking anywhere on-site. Couldn't Disney place a magic band scanner at the entrance of the parking lot
> to verify you're booked at one of their hotels or have the attendant check that as well?


I disagree here. If you're staying at All-Stars and decide you want to drive to MK but come park in the BLT/Contemporary lot without going into that resort for food/shopping, I think you should have to pay at that location.


----------



## umichigan10

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Skyliner air gondolas will be air-conditioned or will they be little greenhouses in the sky? The picture is vague, almost looks like window vents.


That's been a bit of heated contention between people on different threads. It's unclear at this time


----------



## STLstone

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Skyliner air gondolas will be air-conditioned or will they be little greenhouses in the sky? The picture is vague, almost looks like window vents.


Truthfully, nobody on here "knows," but there are a lot of opinions in the 2 gondola threads and the D23 Expo thread.

The insiders seem to believe that Disney has determined that they don't need A/C.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

umichigan10 said:


> *That's been a bit of heated contention *between people on different threads. It's unclear at this time



Understamement of the year I've been staying very clear of all that!


----------



## umichigan10

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Understamement of the year I've been staying very clear of all that!


I've never in my life seemed so much debate about air circulation and ventilation, nor do I think I ever will again


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> That's been a bit of heated contention between people on different threads. It's unclear at this time



What the hell is that supposed to mean?!?


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?!?


I'm not sure you've heard since it looks like you've got your head in the sand (had to get the obligatory joke outta the way)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm not sure you've heard since it looks like you've got your head in the sand (had to get the obligatory joke outta the way)



That's good...

I love the avatar...I thought it'd be some Hannah Montana type crap...the ostrich is awesome


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's good...
> 
> I love the avatar...I thought it'd be some Hannah Montana type crap...the ostrich is awesome


I agree, although I do miss the Norway Viking a bit. Lest we forget the injustice of his people....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I agree, although I do miss the Norway Viking a bit. Lest we forget the injustice of his people....



When I get bored with it...it's gonna be great movie ride or universe of energy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I've never in my life seemed so much debate about air circulation and ventilation, nor do I think I ever will again



I am sure there is the HVACboards somewhere and there is a thread about these and they are thinking "I've never seen so much debate about Disney in my life!"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure there is the HCACboards somewhere and there is a thread about these and they are thinking "I've never seen so much debate about Disney in my life!"



I hear that Carrier people are big Vbloggers...


----------



## Tiffany_m15

umichigan10 said:


> That's been a bit of heated contention between people on different threads. It's unclear at this time





STLstone said:


> Truthfully, nobody on here "knows," but there are a lot of opinions in the 2 gondola threads and the D23 Expo thread.
> 
> The insiders seem to believe that Disney has determined that they don't need A/C.





PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Understamement of the year I've been staying very clear of all that!





umichigan10 said:


> I've never in my life seemed so much debate about air circulation and ventilation, nor do I think I ever will again



Oh Boy... Sorry I brought it up


----------



## jade1

Its really hot down here now. Without AC we would use other transportation except early and late.

Just another option/choice-nothing difficult for me here.

However we usually visit throughout the winter so it would be great then regardless.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting read...

http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
United World Soccer reopens at Pele Soccer

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/un...t-disney-springs-rebranded-to-pelé-soccer.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Yak and Yeti is closed today for maintenance

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/yak-...i-restaurant-closed-today-for-maintenance.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Its really hot down here now. Without AC we would use other transportation except early and late.
> 
> Just another option/choice-nothing difficult for me here.
> 
> However we usually visit throughout the winter so it would be great then regardless.



So simple question:  how would you think a cable car today with just "airflow" would go over?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/166710-disneyland-resort-photo-update-d23-expo-announcements-fantas-oops/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html



It's good in laying out the timeline and thinking where the company was and the movie was in the culture when they first came up with the idea vs today which is after they acquired Lucas and Universal went even bigger with Diagon Alley, etc.  You can at least, I think, understand the initial thought process behind the decision

Other thing that jumped out at me is that Pandora cost (at least) $500m and the entire first Harry Potter Land was $170m (slightly better return on investment - no matter how many banshee's Disney sells)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's good in laying out the timeline and thinking where the company was and the movie was in the culture when they first came up with the idea vs today which is after they acquired Lucas and Universal went even bigger with Diagon Alley, etc.  You can at least, I think, understand the initial thought process behind the decision
> 
> Other thing that jumped out at me is that Pandora cost (at least) $500m and the entire first Harry Potter Land was $170m (slightly better return on investment - no matter how many banshee's Disney sells)


$500m is just what Disney will admit to. I've heard it's higher. Diagon alley was between 200-300 million. Then you have Star Wars which will be a $1 billion land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> $500m is just what Disney will admit to. I've heard it's higher. Diagon alley was between 200-300 million. Then you have Star Wars which will be a $1 billion land.



yeah, that's why I put "at least" in there.  I really liked Pandora, but hard to say it is worth more than the combined cost of both Harry Potter lands (but obviously budgeting and accounting is different at Disney vs Comcast)


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html



Great article! I had no idea Disney's plans for Harry Potter stuff was so underwhelming. I'm really glad that Rowling stood her ground and took control of this. No one can deny Universal really hit a grand slam on those areas. I can't believe they built all that Hogsmeade and Hogwarts Castle area for under 200 million. It just looks so well done. Now if Universal can get the rest of their park areas in order, they could really be a threat.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> So simple question:  how would you think a cable car today with just "airflow" would go over?



Same answer as above. We would use it in the AM and PM.



jade1 said:


> Its really hot down here now.* Without AC we would use other transportation except early and late.*
> 
> Just another option/choice-nothing difficult for me here.
> 
> However we usually visit throughout the winter so it would be great then regardless.


----------



## jknezek

I'm still amazed Universal didn't pick up Lord of the Rings. I guess with Harry Potter another castles and magic and dragon story might be redundant, but that story has been popular for over 70 years and is absolutely timeless because of the setting. Disney's idea for HP was sad. We, as customers, are so much better off for Universal doing it right and kicking Disney's butt on the concept.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I'm still amazed Universal didn't pick up Lord of the Rings. I guess with Harry Potter another castles and magic and dragon story might be redundant, but that story has been popular for over 70 years and is absolutely timeless because of the setting. Disney's idea for HP was sad. We, as customers, are so much better off for Universal doing it right and kicking Disney's butt on the concept.


Lord of the rings is in a bind of sorts. People thought Rowling was bad, the Tolkien estate is 10 times worse. They are very very protective of that brand.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Lord of the rings is in a bind of sorts. People thought Rowling was bad, the Tolkien estate is 10 times worse. They are very very protective of that brand.


Yeah I've heard that as well. Still, Rowling being bad was actually good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Lord of the rings is in a bind of sorts. People thought Rowling was bad, the Tolkien estate is 10 times worse. They are very very protective of that brand.



It also strikes me as a brand that would be hard to please everyone with - as the hard core fans are really core and then you have the masses that have probably seen some of the movies but not really into it

I guess I am not picturing how a land with a ride or two would fit into a theme park - seems like something you would have to go big on and rely on the very specific target audience to come big


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> It also strikes me as a brand that would be hard to please everyone with - as the hard core fans are really core and then you have the masses that have probably seen some of the movies but not really into it
> 
> I guess I am not picturing how a land with a ride or two would fit into a theme park - seems like something you would have to go big on and rely on the very specific target audience to come big


Absolutely. You'd have to go immersive land like Pandora and SW and HP. And again, I think people underestimate how many people are really into this stuff. Go to a big city Comic-con one day and just watch the teaming crowds and money being spent. It's astonishing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Absolutely. You'd have to go immersive land like Pandora and SW and HP. And again, I think people underestimate how many people are really into this stuff. Go to a big city Comic-con one day and just watch the teaming crowds and money being spent. It's astonishing.



I guess my thinking is - would something the size of Pandora be enough?  Almost seems like you would need an entire park so you had one area for the Hobbit lands and one for the Elves forests, etc. .... would the big time fans be happy with just one area represented?  And I know Comic-cons are huge and stuff but you are asking that group to support a theme park 365 days a year - and something they have to travel to not something that comes to a city close to them.


----------



## joelkfla

jade1 said:


> Its really hot down here now. Without AC we would use other transportation except early and late.
> 
> Just another option/choice-nothing difficult for me here.
> 
> However we usually visit throughout the winter so it would be great then regardless.


Traveling from DHS to one of the Gondola Resorts (hey! I just coined a term!  ) you'll have your choice: wait in the hot sun 20 minutes for a bus, or ride in the shade in a slightly warmish gondola. (DHS does have shelters, but they cover only a small part of the queues.)


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess my thinking is - would something the size of Pandora be enough?  Almost seems like you would need an entire park so you had one area for the Hobbit lands and one for the Elves forests, etc. .... would the big time fans be happy with just one area represented?  *And I know Comic-cons are huge and stuff but you are asking that group to support a theme park 365 days a year -* and something they have to travel to not something that comes to a city close to them.



See this is where I think it gets muddled, because you aren't really asking them to do this. The theme parks are always going to be supported by the multitudes that go to them regardless of whether SW or Avatar or HP or any other IP is represented. The way to boost your attendance is to get the people who may NOT be going to your park to come and check out the cool new thing, or the people to stay a day longer, or to buy a park hopper instead of a regular ticket. This is what HP did for Universal. Universal's park isn't supported by HP fans. It's boosted by the influx of HP fans. There is the normal flow, plus a percent more. Then building the two lands a part and connecting them with their version of a hopper? Brilliant.

This is what you are asking SW fans to do. Will there be a huge crush? Sure, but over the long term, the 50 year+ lifespan of the land being built, what you are really asking is for SW fans to make an extra visit every year or 3, stay an extra day and so on. They don't have to support it 365 days a year. The regular crowds do that. They just need to plus the crowds to make it worthwhile. Now the SW hotel? That is a different animal. There I agree with you. But if you are talking a 100 room boutique, you aren't asking that many people either. Can it be sustained for 10 or 20+ years? That will be the question.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I'm still amazed Universal didn't pick up Lord of the Rings. I guess with Harry Potter another castles and magic and dragon story might be redundant, but that story has been popular for over 70 years and is absolutely timeless because of the setting. Disney's idea for HP was sad. We, as customers, are so much better off for Universal doing it right and kicking Disney's butt on the concept.



Me too...you never know.

Too bad the showrunners at game of thrones are degenerate perverts...that could be a good medieval type concept too under different circumstances


----------



## lockedoutlogic

joelkfla said:


> Traveling from DHS to one of the Gondola Resorts (hey! I just coined a term!  ) you'll have your choice: wait in the hot sun 20 minutes for a bus, or ride in the shade in a slightly warmish gondola. (DHS does have shelters, but they cover only a small part of the queues.)


I assume you have been to florida...

What do you see constructed enclosed that does not have air conditioning?  Just curious...panhandle/Alabama kinda guy?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> See this is where I think it gets muddled, because you aren't really asking them to do this. The theme parks are always going to be supported by the multitudes that go to them regardless of whether SW or Avatar or HP or any other IP is represented. The way to boost your attendance is to get the people who may NOT be going to your park to come and check out the cool new thing, or the people to stay a day longer, or to buy a park hopper instead of a regular ticket. This is what HP did for Universal. Universal's park isn't supported by HP fans. It's boosted by the influx of HP fans. There is the normal flow, plus a percent more. Then building the two lands a part and connecting them with their version of a hopper? Brilliant.
> 
> This is what you are asking SW fans to do. Will there be a huge crush? Sure, but over the long term, the 50 year+ lifespan of the land being built, what you are really asking is for SW fans to make an extra visit every year or 3, stay an extra day and so on. They don't have to support it 365 days a year. The regular crowds do that. They just need to plus the crowds to make it worthwhile. Now the SW hotel? That is a different animal. There I agree with you. But if you are talking a 100 room boutique, you aren't asking that many people either. Can it be sustained for 10 or 20+ years? That will be the question.



I agree with all of this - my point was, is a land in a larger park enough for the rapid Lord of the Rings fans or would they *need* a full park, and is there enough interest to support a full park?

I think if they could add just a land it could be pretty cool - not sure what park it would fit (I guess DHS as they seem to be going with the "immersion" theme there)


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html


When it comes to Star Wars land, it might not really affect Disney's numbers in the end, but I think it's a mistake to not make it out of something directly from the movies. 

Wizarding World is like walking into the movie. I don't even like anything about the Harry Potter movies, but Daigon Alley is amazing.


----------



## adam.adbe

jade1 said:


> Its really hot down here now. Without AC we would use other transportation except early and late.
> 
> Just another option/choice-nothing difficult for me here.
> 
> However we usually visit throughout the winter so it would be great then regardless.



Except it's unlikely that Disney will leave empty capacity in place.  This works out in one of two ways: 

#1: The gondolas reduce capacity on buses, so Disney reduce buses.

#2: The gondolas are sitting empty, so Disney reduce buses to move guests to the gondolas.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> When it comes to Star Wars land, it might not really affect Disney's numbers in the end, but I think it's a mistake to not make it out of something directly from the movies.
> 
> Wizarding World is like walking into the movie. I don't even like anything about the Harry Potter movies, but Daigon Alley is amazing.



I agree and haven't ranted about this but it's being ignored.

You have 3 eras to use...one is outright rejected...one is planetwide adored...

And the other is what Disney wants...and it's gonna fall somewhere in between as far as longterm appeal.

...and thats why they punted on this...in many ways.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> Except it's unlikely that Disney will leave empty capacity in place.  This works out in one of two ways:
> 
> #1: The gondolas reduce capacity on buses, so Disney reduce buses.
> 
> #2: The gondolas are sitting empty, so Disney reduce buses to move guests to the gondolas.



Exaclty...disney USED to eat overhead costs inefficiently to maintain their image.  That is OVAH...they will not suffer wasted employees or electricity any longer and really haven't for years.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree with all of this - my point was, is a land in a larger park enough for the rapid Lord of the Rings fans or would they *need* a full park, and is there enough interest to support a full park?
> 
> I think if they could add just a land it could be pretty cool - not sure what park it would fit (I guess DHS as they seem to be going with the "immersion" theme there)



I don't think Disney will ever make a gate based on one IP. It just isn't good business sense for a variety of reasons. They might have been smart to make a gate based on science fiction and fantasy and rolled Avatar, SW, some sword and magic property like LotR, and Superheroes into it. Each one of those properties with 1 teen+ plus ride, two family rides, and one kiddie ride, a show type attraction, a meet and greet, a qs or fs, and shopping would have been one heck of a park. But it isn't going to happen now. I just don't see a 5th gate happening while it is pretty apparent that three of the four WDW parks have pretty large numbers of people calling them half day parks. Disney really needs to fix that first. That means fixing Dinoland and adding at least 4 more family rides to AK, finishing the current construction and probably one more expansion at DHS, and getting everything in EPCOT up and running again. Once that is done, if the crowds are still coming and start growing again, then you start to think about a fifth gate. But it won't be based on one property. Too much money in one basket.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Lord of the rings is in a bind of sorts. People thought Rowling was bad, the Tolkien estate is 10 times worse. They are very very protective of that brand.



It's not the brand.  JRR hated Disney, and had no time for theme parks or the like.  Christopher has always been clear that in his mind, he's just following his father's wishes for the property.  It's a bit muddy because the Zaentz company has quite extensive rights to The Hobbit and LOTR, but AFAIK theme park would would need to be approved by the Tolkien estate.


----------



## joelkfla

lockedoutlogic said:


> I assume you have been to florida...
> 
> What do you see constructed enclosed that does not have air conditioning?  Just curious...panhandle/Alabama kinda guy?


I live in Orlando. But I don't go outside during July & August. 

But, seriously -- I support the a/c option.  Just sayin' hopping into a shaded and moving gondola might look pretty attractive after standing in the sun for 10 minutes.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Disney doesn't Need Any whole parks...but they could use a large kick butt ip section (bigger than avatar or star war) to really lock in the demographic that has strayed to the competition in the past and could be poised to move to whatever universal does next.


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> When it comes to Star Wars land, it might not really affect Disney's numbers in the end, but I think it's a mistake to not make it out of something directly from the movies.
> 
> Wizarding World is like walking into the movie. I don't even like anything about the Harry Potter movies, but Daigon Alley is amazing.



And as I keep saying, you are going to walk right into piloting the Millenium Falcon. How is that not something directly from the movies? Piloting that ship, which appears in 4 of the movies so far, is a dream of most everyone who has ever even liked Star Wars.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

joelkfla said:


> I live in Orlando. But *I don't go outside during July & August. *
> 
> But, seriously -- I support the a/c option.  Just sayin' hopping into a shaded and moving gondola might look pretty attractive after standing in the sun for 10 minutes.



I think you've proved my point...I still have a hard time believing this is gonna be a string of Dutch ovens for half the year.   Really a hard stance to defend.


----------



## jknezek

adam.adbe said:


> It's not the brand.  JRR hated Disney, and had no time for theme parks or the like.  Christopher has always been clear that in his mind, he's just following his father's wishes for the property.  It's a bit muddy because the Zaentz company has quite extensive rights to The Hobbit and LOTR, but AFAIK theme park would would need to be approved by the Tolkien estate.



Well this is certainly true. JRR thought Disney was a crass peasant making entertainment for the underclass, something not worthy of the praise Disney received.


----------



## Redcon1

nkosiek said:


> I disagree here. If you're staying at All-Stars and decide you want to drive to MK but come park in the BLT/Contemporary lot without going into that resort for food/shopping, I think you should have to pay at that location.



I wonder how many people staying on-site with vehicles would do that. By the time you park at the Contemporary and walk over to the MK, plus walking back to your car at park closing and possibly getting stuck in heavy traffic, to me, it wouldn't be worth the hassle for the bit of time you might save in the morning. I, myself, would prefer to use Disney transportation even if I had a car. 

Someone suggested charging a $30 fee for parking at the hotels which would be more than MK parking. There could be a limit on the time spent, say at the Contemporary, of three hours or less, then the guest could receive a  partial or full refund if they depart the hotel within those three hours. Someone else mentioned about Downtown Disney in Anaheim doing this within a two-hour window. I don't see why this couldn't work at the hotels as well in WDW.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> And as I keep saying, you are going to walk right into piloting the Millenium Falcon. How is that not something directly from the movies? Piloting that ship, which appears in 4 of the movies so far, is a dream of most everyone who has ever even liked Star Wars.



Because they have now repurposed that...

And the falcon is best in the asteroid field or with lando at the stick...

Don't think that doesn't matter and that pang of nostalgia doesn't matter and that they might be clueless to it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Redcon1 said:


> I wonder how many people staying on-site with vehicles would do that. By the time you park at the Contemporary and walk over to the MK, plus walking back to your car at park closing and possibly getting stuck in heavy traffic, to me, it wouldn't be worth the hassle for the bit of time you might save in the morning. I, myself, would prefer to use Disney transportation even if I had a car.
> 
> Someone suggested charging a $30 fee for parking at the hotels which would be more than MK parking. There could be a limit on the time spent, say at the Contemporary, of three hours or less, then the guest could receive a  partial or full refund if they depart the hotel within those three hours. Someone else mentioned about Downtown Disney in Anaheim doing this within a two-hour window. I don't see why this couldn't work at the hotels as well in WDW.



Are you kidding?

People did that for decades.  And that's why they bother asking for the last 5-10 years at contemporary, beach and boardwalk.

People snuck in from off site...Florida residents would pop into Epcot...cast members rarely didn't park where they weren't supposed to be...


----------



## STLstone

jknezek said:


> And as I keep saying, you are going to walk right into piloting the Millenium Falcon. How is that not something directly from the movies? Piloting that ship, which appears in 4 of the movies so far, is a dream of most everyone who has ever even liked Star Wars.


A single ride. And we're presuming it's exactly like the movie. Why? Because that's what people want, I'm guessing.

When we're talking about a "land," that's also what I would prefer. A place directly from the movies.

I don't think this is a disaster in the making, just not a home run. Like the article describes, people that really liked Avatar don't get to experience that movie when they go to Pandora - not like people who go to Harry Potter World.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that's why I put "at least" in there.  I really liked Pandora, but hard to say it is worth more than the combined cost of both Harry Potter lands (but obviously budgeting and accounting is different at Disney vs Comcast)


Also some moderate inflation from the original Potter, but it's not a huge increase


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/07/disney-world-pandora-avatar-theme-park.html



I appreciate the haymakers thrown in that article. Staggs cost the company a ton of money with NexGen and the quick decision to put Avatar in the parks. Surprised Iger didn't pay for this one as well......


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> People did that for decades.  And that's why they bother asking for the last 5-10 years at contemporary, beach and boardwalk.
> 
> People snuck in from off site...Florida residents would pop into Epcot...cast members rarely didn't park where they weren't supposed to be...



I'm talking about on-site hotel guests, not outsiders. I know there's a problem with the off-site people. That's why to discourage them, you charge a higher rate to park at the hotels than the MK. And that's why you can possibly waive the charge for on-site guests if are in and out of the hotel within two or three hours.


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> A single ride. And we're presuming it's exactly like the movie. Why? Because that's what people want, I'm guessing.
> 
> When we're talking about a "land," that's also what I would prefer. A place directly from the movies.
> 
> I don't think this is a disaster in the making, just not a home run. Like the article describes, people that really liked Avatar don't get to experience that movie when they go to Pandora - not like people who go to Harry Potter World.



I just don't care. The original trilogy is a major part of SW lore. Obviously the most beloved. But I've read so much of the books, watched the cartoons, and played the games that I guess I just don't have that attraction to only the original. There is a massive SW universe, I think not limiting themselves to the original canon gives so much flexibility it was a no-brainer. Harry Potter doesn't have anywhere near that universe. All 7 books basically took place in 5 buildings/small areas, Diagon Alley, Hogsmeade, 4 Privet Drive, Hogwarts, and Grimauld Place with a small cameo for the Ministry of Magic. There wasn't anything to do but rebuild the movie/book scenes.

Star Wars simply isn't like that. There isn't just a planet to choose from, there is an ever expanding galaxy. Making the Falcon a focal point is the tie to the original trilogy. It's enough. Now keep expanding the universe and not limiting yourself to aging boomers and gen xers like me with massive nostalgia for only the original trilogy.

Do yourself a favor. Go watch Kenobi vs Vader in Episode IV or even Skywalker vs Vader in Episode VI. Now go watch any other lightsaber duel in any of the movies (even the pathetic prequels), games, cartoons, and book descriptions. Which concept would you like to replicate in the parks? The correct answer is NOT the original trilogy...


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> Brewers, Bucks, and Green Bay Packers! I don't work directly for each team but I work at each respective stadium.


Rteetz we live in De Pere and are Packer season ticket holders! Although, I won't tell you which team I'm a fan of...


----------



## jade1

adam.adbe said:


> Except it's unlikely that Disney will leave empty capacity in place.  This works out in one of two ways:
> 
> #1: The gondolas reduce capacity on buses, so Disney reduce buses.
> 
> #2: The gondolas are sitting empty, so Disney reduce buses to move guests to the gondolas.



Or the Minnie Van.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Redcon1 said:


> I'm talking about on-site hotel guests, not outsiders. I know there's a problem with the off-site people. That's why to discourage them, you charge a higher rate to park at the hotels than the MK. And that's why you can possibly waive the charge for on-site guests if are in and out of the hotel within two or three hours.



Yep...them too.

If there's an angle...people will look for it.

99.99% guaranteed


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> It's not the brand.  JRR hated Disney, and had no time for theme parks or the like.  Christopher has always been clear that in his mind, he's just following his father's wishes for the property.  It's a bit muddy because the Zaentz company has quite extensive rights to The Hobbit and LOTR, but AFAIK theme park would would need to be approved by the Tolkien estate.


Yes but even Universal looked into LOR and it appears that didn't work out either so it wasn't just Disney.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> A single ride. And we're presuming it's exactly like the movie. Why? Because that's what people want, I'm guessing.
> 
> When we're talking about a "land," that's also what I would prefer. A place directly from the movies.
> 
> I don't think this is a disaster in the making, just not a home run. Like the article describes, people that really liked Avatar don't get to experience that movie when they go to Pandora - not like people who go to Harry Potter World.


The land itself might not be from the movies but the rides will be. I am sure the falcon will travel to or by familiar things or places. Then the battle ride is based on the newer movies because it is distinctly the first order. As a Star Wars fan I am okay with the route they are going.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Rteetz we live in De Pere and are Packer season ticket holders! Although, I won't tell you which team I'm a fan of...


I'm guessing its not one I am very fond of....


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yep...them too.
> 
> If there's an angle...people will look for it.
> 
> 99.99% guaranteed



Right. No matter if you charge or who you charge, someone will always try to find a way around it.
Just look around the threads on some of these boards: throwaway rooms, etc.

I just would hope that Disney minimizes the cost of parking to the on-site guest while maintaining enough
space for those who legitimately need to use it for their hotel stays.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> I'm guessing its not one I am very fond of....


Probably not. Let's just say same division and I do a lot of crying. Ha!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> The land itself might not be from the movies but the rides will be. I am sure the falcon will travel to or by familiar things or places. Then the battle ride is based on the newer movies because it is distinctly the first order. _As a Star Wars fan I am okay with the route they are going._



Right...and you fall in the line with many of the younger fans...

But...I don't want to beat this because it's tired...there is a big dividing line in the Star Wars fandom between the hardliner fans from the pre-tech era and the following 1-1.5 generations...

The older set...and we aren't going away soon and wield the financial bat...are going to be way more apprehensive/critical of this if they don't give the 80's enough love.  It's just gonna be that way...unavoidable.

The same is gonna go with the hotel if we don't see what resonates.


----------



## linzbear

Redcon1 said:


> I wonder how many people staying on-site with vehicles would do that. By the time you park at the Contemporary and walk over to the MK, plus walking back to your car at park closing and possibly getting stuck in heavy traffic, to me, it wouldn't be worth the hassle for the bit of time you might save in the morning. I, myself, would prefer to use Disney transportation even if I had a car.
> 
> Someone suggested charging a $30 fee for parking at the hotels which would be more than MK parking. There could be a limit on the time spent, say at the Contemporary, of three hours or less, then the guest could receive a  partial or full refund if they depart the hotel within those three hours. Someone else mentioned about Downtown Disney in Anaheim doing this within a two-hour window. I don't see why this couldn't work at the hotels as well in WDW.


Absolutely worth it.  I purposefully booked Chef Mickey's dinner on the Saturday day 2 showing of Happily ever after so I could park and walk over after dinner.  The only traffic was the traffic walking down main st.  You don't have to go anywhere near World drive when leaving the Contemporary.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Do yourself a favor. Go watch Kenobi vs Vader in Episode IV or even Skywalker vs Vader in Episode VI. Now go watch any other lightsaber duel in any of the movies (even the pathetic prequels), games, cartoons, and book descriptions. Which concept would you like to replicate in the parks? The *correct answer* is NOT the original trilogy...



...uh....huh...

Didn't we just have this discussion about what a core fan would say like 2 weeks ago?

You either see it...or ya don't.


----------



## AnnaKat

linzbear said:


> Absolutely worth it.  I purposefully booked Chef Mickey's dinner on the Saturday day 2 showing of Happily ever after so I could park and walk over after dinner.  The only traffic was the traffic walking down main st.  You don't have to go anywhere near World drive when leaving the Contemporary.



So if they don't end up charging for parking,
once SWL
(maybe even Toy Story Land)
opens,
then
will the CBR guests find lack of parking
spots 
@ their resort due to offsite guests & locals parking @ CBR to gondola over to HS or Epcot (or both!) and avoiding the HS/Epcot parking fees?!


----------



## STLstone

jknezek said:


> ...
> 
> Star Wars simply isn't like that. There isn't just a planet to choose from, there is an ever expanding galaxy. Making the Falcon a focal point is the tie to the original trilogy. It's enough. Now keep expanding the universe and not limiting yourself to aging boomers and gen xers like me with massive nostalgia for only the original trilogy.
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Go watch Kenobi vs Vader in Episode IV or even Skywalker vs Vader in Episode VI. Now go watch any other lightsaber duel in any of the movies (even the pathetic prequels), games, cartoons, and book descriptions. *Which concept would you like to replicate in the parks?* The correct answer is NOT the original trilogy...



You just picked 2 things directly from the movies and asked me which one I would like. The "land" is a 3rd option: Something that is generally _like_ what you see in the movies but not something that is actually in the movies, brought to life.

I'm not saying this method has turned me off completely or will have me spending any less money on visiting there. But I'm sure I will like walking around Galaxy's Edge about 90% as much as I would like exploring a real-life Mos Eisley.

This was all in response to the article that explained a possible shortcoming of Pandora, when compared to Harry Potter. I'm not really attempting to denigrate Disney's entire project plan.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AnnaKat said:


> So if they don't end up charging for parking,
> once SWL
> (maybe even Toy Story Land)
> opens,
> then
> will the CBR guests find lack of parking
> spots
> @ their resort due to offsite guests & locals parking @ CBR to gondola over to HS or Epcot (or both!) and avoiding the HS/Epcot parking fees?!



They'll have to lock all the lots at Caribbean/pop/AoA down like they do at contemporary regardless...

There won't Be "I'm here to use the food court" anymore

There's two parks with an easy ride here now...one at contemporary was bad enough...and people had to bother to walk from Y&B and boardwalk...


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...uh....huh...
> 
> Didn't we just have this discussion about what a core fan would say like 2 weeks ago?
> 
> You either see it...or ya don't.



Yep. I think your avatar has it nailed...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Yep. I think your avatar has it nailed...



The correct answer to the mainline Star Wars Fan is ALWAYS the original trilogy...you're on the wrong side of the fence in this case.

Did you hit your head during the prequel era?

We're not gonna agree...that a given...but if you think I get entrenched about other things around here...look out here.  I'm boarded up in Helm's Deep on this one with enough food to last 3 lifetimes


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> The correct answer to the mainline Star Wars Fan is ALWAYS the original trilogy...you're on the wrong side of the fence in this case.
> 
> *Did you hit your head during the prequel era?*
> 
> We're not gonna agree...that a given...but if you think I get entrenched about other things around here...look out here.  I'm boarded up in Helm's Deep on this one with enough food to last 3 lifetimes



No. The lightsaber duel between Maul and Jin/Kenobi is fantastic cinematography. The story sucked, but that duel was wonderful. The duel between Yoda and Dooku is excellent green screen work. The duel between Kenobi and Skywalker is riveting, even if it is the conclusion to a crucial an poorly portrayed storyline. The duel between Vader and Kenobi in Episode IV? 2 guys waving their arms very slowly while wandering in a circle. Objectively, it's not even close. I get that you have no objectivity about any of this, but that doesn't make barricading yourself somewhere and closing your ears and eyes and chanting your beliefs to yourself correct.

Regardless, I think Disney's direction is fine. I wouldn't have complained if they went with a known location, but I think the freedom they earned going this direction was fair trade off.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> No. The lightsaber duel between Maul and Jin/Kenobi is fantastic cinematography. The story sucked, but that duel was wonderful. The duel between Yoda and Dooku is excellent green screen work. The duel between Kenobi and Skywalker is riveting, even if it is the conclusion to a crucial an poorly portrayed storyline. The duel between Vader and Kenobi in Episode IV? 2 guys waving their arms very slowly while wandering in a circle. Objectively, it's not even close. I get that you have no objectivity about any of this, but that doesn't make barricading yourself somewhere and closing your ears and eyes and chanting your beliefs to yourself correct.
> 
> Regardless, I think Disney's direction is fine. I wouldn't have complained if they went with a known location, but I think the freedom they earned going this direction was fair trade off.



Fantastic cinematography?  Ok...but it was in the end pure cheese...

I know how outdated the old movies looked there with their low SE wands and choreographed moves...but the rest of empire and Jedi looked so good I shan't care the tiniest.

And I mean...the obi wan flip at the end...I mean...that's as corny as the early stuff.

Faster was definitely more smooth...but I don't even know if it added to anything.

That train wreck at the end of Sith certainty didn't...but George was long declared nuts by then.


----------



## Phicinfan

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Skyliner air gondolas will be air-conditioned or will they be little greenhouses in the sky? The picture is vague, almost looks like window vents.


By all reports I have seen, it looks to be force air, not air conditioning.....yeah, could get a bit soupy


Ambehnke said:


> Probably not. Let's just say same division and I do a lot of crying. Ha!


Bears fan, is my bet


----------



## umichigan10

Phicinfan said:


> Bears fan, is my bet


Ahhhh the magic of jay cutler


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic Shots

a-new-way-to-find-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Fantastic cinematography?  Ok...but it was in the end pure cheese...
> 
> I know how outdated the old movies looked there with their low SE wands and choreographed moves...but the rest of empire and Jedi looked so good I shan't care the tiniest.



Ok. So we are talking about completely separate things and should probably stop. My contention was that the answer isn't always "the original trilogy", your point here is that you can't pick pieces where the answer wouldn't be "the original trilogy". That's fine. It's just good to not talk at cross purposes.



lockedoutlogic said:


> And I mean...the obi wan flip at the end...I mean...that's as corny as the early stuff.



Um, yeah... Luke did the flip. And shot out of the carbon freezing pit like he was bouncing on a trampoline (hmm....)



lockedoutlogic said:


> Faster was definitely more smooth...but I don't even know if it added to anything.



It integrated the concept of different lightsaber styles into canon, which was a huge deal in the Extended Universe.



lockedoutlogic said:


> That train wreck at the end of Sith certainty didn't...but George was long declared nuts by then.



It was a good dual, it just was minimized by the absolute garbage plot. And the fact that the cruelest thing Kenobi could ever have done was leave his former padawan and best friend/brother in all but blood, to die a horrible, lingering death either cut in half or slowly swallowed by lava. Awful, absolutely awful mischaracterization of Kenobi and the Jedi in general. Even Vader gave Kenobi the class of a quick death. George was nuts. To take something so important and screw it up so many ways was a tragedy...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Ok. So we are talking about completely separate things and should probably stop. My contention was that the answer isn't always "the original trilogy", your point here is that you can't pick pieces where the answer wouldn't be "the original trilogy". That's fine. It's just good to not talk at cross purposes.


Ok...agree




jknezek said:


> Um, yeah... Luke did the flip. And shot out of the carbon freezing pit like he was bouncing on a trampoline (hmm....)


But i think they had an excuse in 1979...none in 1998.

And the greatest "flip" was off the plank in 1983...there's just no way to argue this.  Because it had the brilliant flash of green for the first time ever and showed Luke to be the most powerful character in the original, core story...That moment...for all of us kids jumping out of the non RPX seats...popcorn flying.  And the music was better too...

(What I said about core fans...see above)




jknezek said:


> It integrated the concept of different lightsaber styles into canon, which was a huge deal in the Extended Universe.



A lot of that EU stuff went crash when lucas couldn't make a decent new movie.  Baby got thrown out with the bath water.  It has become more Nerdcon in legend since.



jknezek said:


> It was a good dual, it just was minimized by the absolute garbage plot. And the fact that the cruelest thing Kenobi could ever have done was leave his former padawan and best friend/brother in all but blood, to die a horrible, lingering death either cut in half or slowly swallowed by lava. Awful, absolutely awful mischaracterization of Kenobi and the Jedi in general. Even Vader gave Kenobi the class of a quick death. George was nuts. To take something so important and screw it up so many ways was a tragedy...



It was drumline baton twirling...swinging from ropes like some roger Moore mid 70's James Bond.  Nothing like the tension of the fight in empire.  Just awful.

I will agree the plot overall kills anything decent.  III gets a lot of excuses made for it...I think it's everybit as bad as I and II.  Just awful.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Magic Shots
> 
> a-new-way-to-find-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort



My mouth was watering thinking this was a La Cava or Trader Sam's article....and then.....Argggghhhhhhh


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> My mouth was watering thinking this was a La Cava or Trader Sam's article....and then.....Argggghhhhhhh



Lol...we can only dream...sadly...it's pure fluff/nonsense as usual.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?



No doubt...

Though I think they are more likely to counter with something BIG in the next year or so


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> No doubt...
> 
> Though I think they are more likely to counter with something BIG in the next year or so


A Nintendo announcement has to be imminent but I think the biggest counter they could do is a third park. Just announcing Nintendo as an addition might not be enough for them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Magic Shots
> 
> a-new-way-to-find-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort



That cool that you can now see what is available and where in each park - a lot of times I don't even know what to ask about or which places have them, etc.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> A Nintendo announcement has to be imminent but I think the biggest counter they could do is a third park. Just announcing Nintendo as an addition might not be enough for them.



Ima thinking...

They need a huge IP To do it through...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> It was a good dual, it just was minimized by the absolute garbage plot. And the fact that the cruelest thing Kenobi could ever have done was leave his former padawan and best friend/brother in all but blood, to die a horrible, lingering death either cut in half or slowly swallowed by lava. Awful, absolutely awful mischaracterization of Kenobi and the Jedi in general. Even Vader gave Kenobi the class of a quick death. George was nuts. To take something so important and screw it up so many ways was a tragedy...



I like episode III overall but yeah, the ending is bad - why would he just leave him? Makes no sense - either from a character stand point or why leave just the possibility he would have been saved by Palpatine (I know the novelization tries to rationalize it by saying it was against the code of the Jedi to kill a defenseless person, but rather leave it to the will of the Force, but still).


----------



## Fantasia79

umichigan10 said:


> Ahhhh the magic of jay cutler



Former magic.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like episode III overall but yeah, the ending is bad - why would he just leave him? Makes no sense - either from a character stand point or why leave just the possibility he would have been saved by Palpatine (I know the novelization tries to rationalize it by saying it was against the code of the Jedi to kill a defenseless person, but rather leave it to the will of the Force, but still).



It was just crap...plain and simple. We can just leave it at that. George lucas was exposed as not being a good storyteller...it was the "team" in the 70's...not the quarterback

Back to the news


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like episode III overall but yeah, the ending is bad - why would he just leave him? Makes no sense - either from a character stand point or why leave just the possibility he would have been saved by Palpatine (I know the novelization tries to rationalize it by saying it was against the code of the Jedi to kill a defenseless person, but rather leave it to the will of the Force, but still).


Before he left to find him, he told Yoda he couldn't kill him (Annakin).

But... Well, I don't want to get started on the silly things in those movies because I don't know where I'll stop...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> Before he left to find him, he told Yoda he couldn't kill him (Annakin).
> 
> But... Well,* I don't want to get started on the silly things in those movies because I don't know where I'll stop...*



Yeah...that...


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> Before he left to find him, he told Yoda he couldn't kill him (Annakin).
> 
> But... Well, I don't want to get started on the silly things in those movies because I don't know where I'll stop...



Agreed awful. Still think it's worse to basically cut him in half and leave him to suffer. At least with Maul he fell and couldn't be helped. Anyway, 3 really poor movies. I'll dig my heels in on that and stand in Helm's Deep with LOL any day, but I don't think we'd have to stand against too many people.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Agreed awful. Still think it's worse to basically cut him in half and leave him to suffer. At least with Maul he fell and couldn't be helped. Anyway, 3 really poor movies. I'll dig my heels in on that and stand in Helm's Deep with LOL any day, but I don't think we'd have to stand against too many people.


----------



## Gator in Texas

Phicinfan said:


> By all reports I have seen, it looks to be force air, not air conditioning.....yeah, could get a bit soupy
> 
> 
> 
> This comes from a guy who used to ride a motorcycle to work every day in the Texas heat and humidity.  When you are moving at a decent speed and can get some relief from the solar rays, given decent airflow the temp in the cabins should feel about 15 deg cooler than outside.  That should satisfy most people for a 5-10 minute ride.  I'd be more concerned about controlling the airflow or temperature in the cabins during cooler times of the year.  15 deg cooler than 50 is 35.  That would be a chilly ride for most everyone!


----------



## DrunkJam

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...and you fall in the line with many of the younger fans...
> 
> But...I don't want to beat this because it's tired...there is a big dividing line in the Star Wars fandom between the hardliner fans from the pre-tech era and the following 1-1.5 generations...
> 
> The older set...and we aren't going away soon and wield the financial bat...are going to be way more apprehensive/critical of this if they don't give the 80's enough love.  It's just gonna be that way...unavoidable.
> 
> The same is gonna go with the hotel if we don't see what resonates.


Totally this. Star Wars to me is Star Wars (you can add the New Hope bit if you MUST), Return of the Jedi and The Empire Strikes Back. The rest is incidental, so WDW needs to make me feel that in any starwars land, otherwise, I am not happy.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> Totally this. Star Wars to me is Star Wars (you can add the New Hope bit if you MUST), Return of the Jedi and The Empire Strikes Back. The rest is incidental, so WDW needs to make me feel that in any starwars land, otherwise, I am not feeling it.



You...me...and all the old Praetorians/Swiss Guard that protect the emperor at the door...

...no puns intended.

Lucas had a chance...he had all the benefit of the doubt in the world...but he boned it.

And the revisionist history from that old crank now is "I realized that no matter what I was gonna do...people were gonna hate it"

No, George, only if you make crap for ulterior motives...if you hadn't gone off the grid starting with that "special edition" nonsense...and ruining some of the classic film sequences in both empire and Jedi...and not decided that every one of a billion or so fans "didn't understand and had it all wrong..." then you certainly could have succeeded.  I mean...build a set. The best story is they got Liam Neeson's height wrong and built the sets 2 Inches short...and had to raise them...because the tops of the walls were green screen.  What the hell?

Who made you rich beyond imagination, George?

...that's what I thought


----------



## DizFanFamily

Fantasia79 said:


> Former magic.


The magic of throwing a beautiful spiral to the wrong team.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?




I wasn't going to do my survey, but maybe I'll take the time to do this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DrunkJam said:


> Totally this. Star Wars to me is Star Wars (you can add the New Hope bit if you MUST), Return of the Jedi and The Empire Strikes Back. The rest is incidental, so WDW needs to make me feel that in any starwars land, otherwise, I am not happy.



Well, they will have the Millennium Falcon literally there and one of the attractions is flying said Falcon so that should give you that feeling ... and I think the land in the model did *feel* like a Star Wars location.  I bet there will be tons of Easter Eggs and characters from the original trilogy around/referenced as well.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they will have the Millennium Falcon literally there and one of the attractions is flying said Falcon so that should give you that feeling ... and I think the land in the model did *feel* like a Star Wars location.  I bet there will be tons of Easter Eggs and characters from the original trilogy around/referenced as well.



I bloodied my head on this common sense already...


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?



I guess imitation is the greatest form of flattery.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they will have the Millennium Falcon literally there and one of the attractions is flying said Falcon so that should give you that feeling ... and I think the land in the model did *feel* like a Star Wars location.  I bet there will be tons of Easter Eggs and characters from the original trilogy around/referenced as well.



Right...you will walk under a concrete model...into a queue and a hidden show building...where you board a platform on hydraulics and do some VR/video thing next to 8 other identical rigs...

And that may be good.

But what if they built a cheaper traditional launch vehicle using induction...have the "show" blast you out into space through a "mothership"...and scream your head off as you roll and dart through a "next gen" show building that has the best Star Wars mockup ever assembled?

Just a thought...

As far as references/characters...I hope. That will quell a lot of demons...

But I think disney is thinking "Rey is just as good as Luke, right?  And everyone likes a bad guy...doesn't matter if it's darth or Kylo, right?"

...nope...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lee Matthews said:


> I guess imitation is the greatest form of flattery.



I was thinking more "money is king"...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More mobile order locations coming!

walt-disney-world-expands-mobile-order-service


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ima thinking...
> 
> They need a huge IP To do it through...


Extend Harry Potter into Fantastic Beasts as well and you have a section already. The real important thing is diversifying the rides.


----------



## Lee Matthews

MissGina5 said:


> Extend Harry Potter into Fantastic Beasts as well and you have a section already. The real important thing is diversifying the rides.



That's the clincher. If it doesn't have screens and isn't 3D Universal aren't interested lol


----------



## MissGina5

Lee Matthews said:


> That's the clincher. If it doesn't have screens and isn't 3D Universal aren't interested lol


Exactly. I can't see them being able to push a third gate without changing up the types of rides. Even when Disney does the same types of ride, they are so immersive and detailed that you almost don't notice. This is not the case at Universal.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More mobile order locations coming!
> 
> walt-disney-world-expands-mobile-order-service



Is there mobile order I can place for better food?

Some of that stuff is rough.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> Exactly. I can't see them being able to push a third gate without changing up the types of rides. Even when Disney does the same types of ride, they are so immersive and detailed that you almost don't notice. This is not the case at Universal.



Like mine train and under the sea?  So immersive and detailed?


----------



## Maggles41

Guess who got her Disney Villains Stamps today?!?!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Maggles41 said:


> Guess who got her Disney Villains Stamps today?!?!!



Shoot...I actually meant to order those...


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Like mine train and under the sea?  So immersive and detailed?


well wait. Those animitronics cant be beat! I love 7DMT and only wish it was longer. While Little Mermaid is a lot like some of the other rides, as someone who grew up with Little Mermaid, it makes me feel nostalgic in a way other rides don't


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> well wait. Those animitronics cant be beat! I love 7DMT and only wish it was longer. While Little Mermaid is a lot like some of the other rides, as someone who grew up with Little Mermaid, it makes me feel nostalgic in a way other rides don't



Right...but not spectacular, top notch immersion


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

"Plastic cheese" returns to Casey's Corner?

http://www.chipandco.com/cheese-sauce-returned-caseys-corner-magic-kingdom-276433/


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

MissGina5 said:


> well wait. Those animitronics cant be beat! I love 7DMT and only wish it was longer. While Little Mermaid is a lot like some of the other rides, as someone who grew up with Little Mermaid, it makes me feel nostalgic in a way other rides don't


Agreed! Under the sea is my favorite dark ride in the MK due to being a huge little mermaid fan as a kid. It will instantly pull me out of a grumpy mood.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?



Ah yes, hopefully it's realistic! I cannot wait for a hotel in Orlando without electric or air conditioning!


----------



## joelkfla

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> "Plastic cheese" return to Casey's Corner?
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/cheese-sauce-returned-caseys-corner-magic-kingdom-276433/


A dollar a cup!  That's gotta be like 2000% profit.


----------



## jknezek

joelkfla said:


> A dollar a cup!  That's gotta be like 2000% profit.


So on the low end of WDW's usual profit margin?


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...but not spectacular, top notch immersion


no but it's not exactly cheap screens slapped up. Idk it really bothers me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ryan Seacrest to host American Idol comeback

https://ohmy.disney.com/tv/2017/07/...-host-american-idol-on-abc/?cmp=smc|991774092


----------



## Tigger's ally

Fantasia79 said:


> Former magic.



Nobody knows what Mrs. Cutler says....


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Magic Shots
> 
> a-new-way-to-find-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort



I started a new thread called "Magic Shots - Current Listings" please feel free to take a look see


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More mobile order locations coming!
> 
> walt-disney-world-expands-mobile-order-service



Is there a running list on the boards?  Thanks!


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they will have the Millennium Falcon literally there and one of the attractions is flying said Falcon so that should give you that feeling ... and I think the land in the model did *feel* like a Star Wars location.  I bet there will be tons of Easter Eggs and characters from the original trilogy around/referenced as well.



I'm hoping they pull in some Clone Wars and Rebels as well. I have been thoroughly impressed with the animated series, especially Rebels. I will admit, I'm not a die hard fan. I enjoy the series, I've enjoyed some of the books (Bloodline turned out to be fantastic), but I'm not going to pick apart the land unless they really miss the mark.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that's why I put "at least" in there.  I really liked Pandora, but hard to say it is worth more than the combined cost of both Harry Potter lands (but obviously budgeting and accounting is different at Disney vs Comcast)



Part of the difference though is Disney started from scratch where Universal rethemed some stuff.  Not that they didn't pay a ton to redo maelstrom but it's going to take more to build a land from scratch, including tearing down what was there, than it will to use existing rides and build some stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> I'm hoping they pull in some Clone Wars and Rebels as well. I have been thoroughly impressed with the animated series, especially Rebels. I will admit, I'm not a die hard fan. I enjoy the series, I've enjoyed some of the books (Bloodline turned out to be fantastic), but I'm not going to pick apart the land unless they really miss the mark.



Well, the storylines they seem to be working with in the new movies seem to go along with Rebels a lot (concept of the Gray Jedi and the Bendu, etc) so I definitely would expect some of that referenced in the land


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...and you fall in the line with many of the younger fans...
> 
> But...I don't want to beat this because it's tired...there is a big dividing line in the Star Wars fandom between the hardliner fans from the pre-tech era and the following 1-1.5 generations...
> 
> The older set...and we aren't going away soon and wield the financial bat...are going to be way more apprehensive/critical of this if they don't give the 80's enough love.  It's just gonna be that way...unavoidable.
> 
> The same is gonna go with the hotel if we don't see what resonates.



I'm an older Star Wars fan. I was 8 when I saw the original in the theaters the first time around. I collected any and everything Star Wars and talked about it non-stop to anyone that would listen. I tolerate the second trilogy and enjoy parts of them, but will watch them only under protest. 

But I haven't seen anything so far that makes me worried. The setting is just fine -- it marries old world and new tech, with a splash of grime just the way it should. That it isn't directly represented in the original trilogy is not worrying: I always imagined that there was more to the SW universe than I saw on screen anyway. SW is about exploration. I can't think of any specific environment I'd rather see, particularly when it needs to provide more than a single "note" as a backdrop for a number of different rides.

I feel like the Falcon and familiar characters are going to provide the scratch for my nostalgic itch. I could be wrong and Disney could pull an _Avatar_ and make a _Star Wars-ish_ land with rides featuring stuff that could have plausibly happened to characters that may have possibly populated that universe... but I don't think that mistake is happening twice.   The cast of characters is just too strong -- people identify with them, and that's what Disney, at its best... _does best!_


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Nobody knows what Mrs. Cutler says....



She'll move on soon...he outkicked his coverage


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Is there a running list on the boards?  Thanks!


Not sure best bet would be the restaurants board.


----------



## jbeyes

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ima thinking...
> 
> They need a huge IP To do it through...



I don't know that I would call them huge IPs, but I keep waiting for Universal to do more with the DreamWorks stuff. Kung Fu Panda, Madagascar, and the favorite in our house- How to Train Your Dragon for example.... 

Would that be a possibility?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jbeyes said:


> I don't know that I would call them huge IPs, but I keep waiting for Universal to do more with the DreamWorks stuff. Kung Fu Panda, Madagascar, and the favorite in our house- How to Train Your Dragon for example....
> 
> Would that be a possibility?



I think it's gonna take more...

The thing about Harry Potter and Star Wars...is it seems all ages can appreciate/enjoy it.  So those more than I can think of lend better to a full park concept.  I don't know what else would cross those lines to get a full park.


----------



## jbeyes

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think it's gonna take more...
> 
> The thing about Harry Potter and Star Wars...is it seems all ages can appreciate/enjoy it. So those more than I can think of lend better to a full park concept. I don't know what else would cross those lines to get a full park.



I agree. I don't think there's a single answer for Universal. It would be great if they tapped into DreamWorks in addition to expanding on Harry Potter both in the parks and with a hotel. That, in addition to a really well done (hopefully) Nintendo World certainly has my interest and would give them the opportunity to get all ages covered.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jbeyes said:


> I don't know that I would call them huge IPs, but I keep waiting for Universal to do more with the DreamWorks stuff. Kung Fu Panda, Madagascar, and the favorite in our house- How to Train Your Dragon for example....
> 
> Would that be a possibility?



I think that could be part of a park.  It feels like for Universal the parks aren't that distinct anymore so if they open a 3rd gate it might have a different "theme" or something for the general contruct, but I suspect similar IPs could be used there as are used elsewhere. 

You could do another Harry Potter land (maybe based around the Ministry of Magic as the location - maybe think of some way of having a "floo" system to take you to the other HP lands) - or it could be around Fantastic Beasts and where to find them
Do more Nintendo
Dreamworks 
Classic Monsters (they are trying to reboot these and create like a monsters universe (like the MCU) - though the first, the Mummy, didn't perform so well at the box office)


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal is surveying guests about Disney's Star Wars hotel... How long until we see a Potter hotel announced?



Yeah....I would probably pay the money for this....whatever it is.


----------



## Killer Fish

umichigan10 said:


> Ahhhh the magic of jay cutler



Also Cutty is the best....I will miss him Dearly....Smoking Jay will always be the best Bears QB in my world.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/

I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Annual Passholder dining discount increased at several restaurants through the summer


----------



## Jeff Laughlin

Wonder if they'd ever make some sort of Nintendo hotel


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just a little side tracked on the new SW land...

I ended up kind of yelling (not really, but yeah) at an imagineer at the pavilion over the weekend. The guy giving the speech said that the Falcon is owned by some crappy other trader. Now, I don't know if the timeline is supposed to be before Force Awakens...but I mean, it can't really right because the Falcon was probably on Jakku most of that time.

Chewie would never get rid of the Falcon, so I have no idea what it is doing there. That detail really bothered me (remember, unreasonably big sw fan here).


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think it's gonna take more...
> 
> The thing about Harry Potter and Star Wars...is it seems all ages can appreciate/enjoy it.  So those more than I can think of lend better to a full park concept.  I don't know what else would cross those lines to get a full park.


STAR TREK!!!!!!!!!!  Please God let ONE of them get STAR TREK!!!!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....


Now this is a magicband I would buy.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Now this is a magicband I would buy.


I already did.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....




I did wind up ordering one for my son for his birthday ... that is my story and I am sticking to it    (I'm such a sucker for anything "limited edition")


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....




That's the best one - by far - I've seen yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just a little side tracked on the new SW land...
> 
> I ended up kind of yelling (not really, but yeah) at an imagineer at the pavilion over the weekend. The guy giving the speech said that the Falcon is owned by some crappy other trader. Now, I don't know if the timeline is supposed to be before Force Awakens...but I mean, it can't really right because the Falcon was probably on Jakku most of that time.
> 
> Chewie would never get rid of the Falcon, so I have no idea what it is doing there. That detail really bothered me (remember, unreasonably big sw fan here).




Well, there has to be a reason it is on this outer rim planet and a reason that "you" (the guest) are piloting it ... so maybe it isn't owned by Chewie at this point    If that is the case though I hope that is made clear to guests what is going on - rather than that CM/Imagineer just talking out of his tookus


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, there has to be a reason it is on this outer rim planet and a reason that "you" (the guest) are piloting it ... so maybe it isn't owned by Chewie at this point    If that is the case though I hope that is made clear to guests what is going on - rather than that CM/Imagineer just talking out of his tookus



The Imagineer definitely seemed to have his facts straight. He was standing by the model giving a speech on exactly what was going on with this city.He said the Falcon was owned by another smuggler and it was part of his fleet. Now...I did ask if Lando owned it and was not answered (that would be ok with me). I also had to wonder if we'd be stealing the Falcon from him and giving it back to Chewie.


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> I already did.......



me too


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder dining discount increased at several restaurants through the summer


Good Luck at getting a discount at Captain's Grille, I believe it's currently closed and going through a rehab.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Compilation of D23 announcements:


----------



## Keels

crazy4wdw said:


> Good Luck at getting a discount at Captain's Grille, I believe it's currently closed and going through a rehab.



It's actually been relocated to Ariel's for the time being, but the hours and service have been sketchy because of the kitchen.


----------



## Ambehnke

Killer Fish said:


> Also Cutty is the best....I will miss him Dearly....Smoking Jay will always be the best Bears QB in my world.


You must be a Packer fan.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did wind up ordering one for my son for his birthday ... that is my story and I am sticking to it    (I'm such a sucker for anything "limited edition")


You and me both...


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....



I'm with you Ryan.  This one is definitely a must have.


----------



## Killer Fish

Ambehnke said:


> You must be a Packer fan.



Nope I loved him...as a Bears fan....Cutty was not the problem.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot 35 merchandise!

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/first-look-even-merchandise-revealed-epcots-35th-anniversary-october/


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it a little late to be putting out 45th anniversary items? We're almost to 46 right? They are awesome though! I just hate buying dated items. Makes them seem outdated so quickly.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Ambehnke said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it a little late to be putting out 45th anniversary items? We're almost to 46 right? They are awesome though! I just hate buying dated items. Makes them seem outdated so quickly.



They are part of a line of MB being released for the 45th. I think this is number 6 in the collection


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder dining discount increased at several restaurants through the summer



30% off at Jiko, practically the best restaurant on property?  Extend this to November, dammit, and I'm there!


----------



## skier_pete

Sorry - double post.

Instead I'll just say that I love the Epcot merchandise, but find that it just sort of highlights how much better Epcot used to be.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> They are part of a line of MB being released for the 45th. I think this is number 6 in the collection


Yep, Small World, HM, Dumbo, Tiki Room, and WDWRR. I think there are only five. I have 3 of those 5.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot 35 merchandise!
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/first-look-even-merchandise-revealed-epcots-35th-anniversary-october/



is all of this EPCOT stuff only going to be available in the parks or will any/all of it be available online?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, Small World, HM, Dumbo, Tiki Room, and WDWRR. I think there are only five. I have 3 of those 5.....



I only have 2 ... but if they release a Jungle Cruise one I will then have 3


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> is all of this EPCOT stuff only going to be available in the parks or will any/all of it be available online?


Not sure I hope some of it is online but then again my bank account will be hurting.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder dining discount increased at several restaurants through the summer



Hey, that goes on through September.  Great for our long weekend trip.  Thinking about finally trying out the Turf club on arrival night.  We always spend it at Disney Springs but ate at several of those restaurants in May.  Short boat ride over.  30% off the prime rib?  Sounds like a deal. Wife loves French onion soup.


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> 30% off at Jiko, practically the best restaurant on property?  Extend this to November, dammit, and I'm there!



Right!!


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> Sorry - double post.
> 
> Instead I'll just say that I love the Epcot merchandise, but find that it just sort of highlights how much better Epcot used to be.



Was just about to post this exact same thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> 30% off at Jiko, practically the best restaurant on property?  Extend this to November, dammit, and I'm there!



Jiko was participating in that Orlando restaurant week or whatever they were calling it as well - where you got a 3 course meal for a reasonable price


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.


I'm not in the know. What we the WS hotel additions?


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.


if they did world showcase hotels I would BE THERE


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I'm not in the know. What we the WS hotel additions?


It wasn't a significant rumor. It basically was hotels within Epcots World Showcase.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> It wasn't a significant rumor. It basically was hotels within Epcots World Showcase.


could we assume that they would be small villa type resorts?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It wasn't a significant rumor. It basically was hotels within Epcots World Showcase.


That would be awesome. I'd love a hotel in Italy. Or Germany.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> could we assume that they would be small villa type resorts?


Yes but I wouldn't get your hopes up for that.


----------



## Maggles41

lockedoutlogic said:


> Shoot...I actually meant to order those...



They had them at my local post office, and they were nice enough to give me a wax paper envelope to carry them out in!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.



Maybe we can get close to Walt's original vision of people actually "living" in the park

Seriously, how much would a condo go for that was literally inside a Disney park?


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe we can get close to Walt's original vision of people actually "living" in the park
> 
> Seriously, how much would a condo go for that was literally inside a Disney park?


I'd sell everything I own for one. And I'm sure my kid doesn't want to go to college.


----------



## Ambehnke

SureAsLiz said:


> They are part of a line of MB being released for the 45th. I think this is number 6 in the collection


Ok that makes more sense now.


----------



## Maggles41

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot 35 merchandise!
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/first-look-even-merchandise-revealed-epcots-35th-anniversary-october/




Ahhhh I'm so excited, I'm actually going to be in EPCOT that day!!!!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot 35 merchandise!
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/first-look-even-merchandise-revealed-epcots-35th-anniversary-october/


Do you know when they start selling? I'm there in a couple of weeks, and I'm always down to blow paychecks on Epcot merch


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Do you know when they start selling? I'm there in a couple of weeks, and I'm always down to blow paychecks on Epcot merch


No idea.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.


Hmm...I'd be ok with that. It definitely would stay "somewhat" true to the original vision of EPCOT. I didn't agree with Bob when he said that more "Disney" follows the original vision for EPCOT at the Parks and Resorts Panel. This, I could see being a reasonable change while they add more Disney to the park. It would make it more of a "community" even if it would just be hotels.


----------



## rteetz

Tony Baxter calls out Disney for Journey into Imagination. He is speaking at the Marvel Panel for the Figment comic books and says you can't do worse than the current Figment attraction.

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/888212150807908353


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe we can get close to Walt's original vision of people actually "living" in the park
> 
> Seriously, how much would a condo go for that was literally inside a Disney park?



It would have to be on-par with a Club 33 Membership.

Unless this turns out to be Club 33 hotel rooms ... the social club I belong to at home (like Club 33 but nowhere near as cool) has hotel rooms for members and guests to stay at.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney World Railroad Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-limited-edition-magicband-features-railroad/
> 
> I'm Ryan and yes I have a Magicband problem....



Well, darn! I want that MB! If I order it, it might not make it here before we leave for Orlando on Thursday. Parks app is flaky right now, but Disney Store has it. I could do 2 business day and hope. However, I wonder if they will still have them next Sunday. Lots of people on here seem to like it. It seems to be the most popular one yet by reading this thread. Ahhh! Decisions! If I had time to read the boards earlier, I could have ordered one today and definitely got it here with 2 day business. I got DH the Tiki one; he doesn't know yet that it's going to play a song for him



Phicinfan said:


> STAR TREK!!!!!!!!!!  Please God let ONE of them get STAR TREK!!!!!!



Or Dr Who My whole family would go for either one. I could probably actually get my mom and step dad to Orlando if they opened either of these.


----------



## skier_pete

Lord of the Rings, Dr. Who, and Star Trek are nice properties but they have the same problem that Avatar has - they don't bring in the kids. In the end, people forget, and maybe even Disney forgot with the Avatar deal, 80% of theme park goers are families. Adults will spend money on some things, but nothing like what they will spend on their kids. That's what you have Harry Potter. You go there you don't see hundreds of adults in the yard robes, it's 100s of kids. Star Wars has the same thing going for it. Sure lots of adult fans here too, but the key is the kids.

The one big issue that may hurt Galaxy's Edge, how in the world do they handle the crowds. Will they need to even set up land entrance times, where you book a FP just to get into that part of the pArk. If Pandora is opening with 5 hour waits, how do they prevent 12 h o ur waits for these rides? It's quite possible we'll see the first ever fastpass only rides, which will still leave a lot of disappointed day guests.


----------



## MommaBerd

soniam said:


> Well, darn! I want that MB! If I order it, it might not make it here before we leave for Orlando on Thursday. Parks app is flaky right now, but *Disney Store has it. I could do 2 business day and hope*. However, I wonder if they will still have them next Sunday. Lots of people on here seem to like it. It seems to be the most popular one yet by reading this thread. Ahhh! Decisions! If I had time to read the boards earlier, I could have ordered one today and definitely got it here with 2 day business. I got DH the Tiki one; he doesn't know yet that it's going to play a song for him



If I were you I would NOT order from Disney Store. Sometimes their shipping is great and sometimes it is terrible. I wouldn't risk it. I would keep trying on the Parks app - won't they deliver to your resort? Or are you staying off-site?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Darkwing Duck will appear on the Ducktales reboot:

http://www.cbr.com/darkwing-duck-ducktales-disney-xd/


Let's get dangerous!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Lord of the Rings, Dr. Who, and Star Trek are nice properties but they have the same problem that Avatar has - they don't bring in the kids. In the end, people forget, and maybe even Disney forgot with the Avatar deal, 80% of theme park goers are families. Adults will spend money on some things, but nothing like what they will spend on their kids. That's what you have Harry Potter. You go there you don't see hundreds of adults in the yard robes, it's 100s of kids. Star Wars has the same thing going for it. Sure lots of adult fans here too, but the key is the kids.
> 
> The one big issue that may hurt Galaxy's Edge, how in the world do they handle the crowds. Will they need to even set up land entrance times, where you book a FP just to get into that part of the pArk. If Pandora is opening with 5 hour waits, how do they prevent 12 h o ur waits for these rides? It's quite possible we'll see the first ever fastpass only rides, which will still leave a lot of disappointed day guests.


----------



## preemiemama

soniam said:


> Well, darn! I want that MB! If I order it, it might not make it here before we leave for Orlando on Thursday. Parks app is flaky right now, but Disney Store has it. I could do 2 business day and hope. However, I wonder if they will still have them next Sunday. Lots of people on here seem to like it. It seems to be the most popular one yet by reading this thread. Ahhh! Decisions! If I had time to read the boards earlier, I could have ordered one today and definitely got it here with 2 day business. *I got DH the Tiki one; he doesn't know yet that it's going to play a song for him*



Just a word of warning- I got the Pirates LE one and it only worked playing the song sometimes.  You might not get it on the first park entry.  (Mine was MK, and it did not do any special effects, it just turned green...)  The effects seemed to work at HS best, Epcot and AK were hit or miss, and I don't recall it ever working at MK the whole week we were there.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Marketplace Fund Finds to close as Once Upon a Time begins large refurb.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/marketplace-fun-finds-closing-upon-toy-remodeled-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Marketplace Fund Finds to close as Once Upon a Time begins large refurb.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/marketplace-fun-finds-closing-upon-toy-remodeled-disney-springs/


They will probably refurb everything in the marketplace area at some point. World of Disney got the expansion and updated look so now the other stores will get the same probably.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> They will probably refurb everything in the marketplace area at some point. World of Disney got the expansion and updated look so now the other stores will get the same probably.


I'm actually looking forward to checking out world of Disney during mid morning/early afternoon this year and not being overwhelmed by the horrifying mass of humanity in the store


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to checking out world of Disney during mid morning/early afternoon this year and not being overwhelmed by the horrifying mass of humanity in the store


There still can be huge amounts of people in that store but it is better.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> There still can be huge amounts of people in that store but it is better.


I'm convinced that world of Disney and the springs as a whole at night is what an end of the world rush on food and supplies would look like. So many people


----------



## tarak

umichigan10 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to checking out world of Disney during mid morning/early afternoon this year and not being overwhelmed by the horrifying mass of humanity in the store



I was there on a Friday shortly after opening and it wasn't too packed. Wouldn't set foot in the place after noon, though, unless I'd had a margarita first.


----------



## umichigan10

tarak said:


> I was there on a Friday shortly after opening and it wasn't too packed. Wouldn't set foot in the place after noon, though, unless I'd had a margarita first.


Margarita and some hockey gear


----------



## Madteaparty001

umichigan10 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to checking out world of Disney during mid morning/early afternoon this year and not being overwhelmed by the horrifying mass of humanity in the store



When I checked it out in March it was big enough I got lost a few times, I swear the place is a maze, I kept looping and asking 'Have I been here? This doesn't look familiar, wait I've seen that _x merchandise_ already!'. I'm sure it's not as bad if you don't suffer from being directionally challenged, like me, but I was quite impressed at the variety of stuff they were selling.


----------



## umichigan10

Madteaparty001 said:


> When I checked it out in March it was big enough I got lost a few times, I swear the place is a maze, I kept looping and asking 'Have I been here? This doesn't look familiar, wait I've seen that _x merchandise_ already!'. I'm sure it's not as bad if you don't suffer from being directionally challenged, like me, but I was quite impressed at the variety of stuff they were selling.


There should be a complimentary rope tied to your waist when you go in there. It's been a while but it's kinda horrifying in scope


----------



## jlundeen

umichigan10 said:


> There should be a complimentary rope tied to your waist when you go in there. It's been a while but it's kinda horrifying in scope


We seldom find any reason to go there anymore, since practically all merchandise is available in park and resort stores....

It used to be fun to go there when they had different stuff in different locations.  Now...eh....not very much will entice me to DS anymore. (Except the Drone show last Christmas, and the big balloon ride!  Those were definitely must see/do things!)


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> It used to be fun to go there when they had different stuff in different locations. Now...eh....not very much will entice me to DS anymore. (Except the Drone show last Christmas, and the big balloon ride! Those were definitely must see/do things!)


My favorite store is the Co-Op. A lot of that stuff you can't find in every store.


----------



## soniam

MommaBerd said:


> If I were you I would NOT order from Disney Store. Sometimes their shipping is great and sometimes it is terrible. I wouldn't risk it. I would keep trying on the Parks app - won't they deliver to your resort? Or are you staying off-site?



Once I could finally get the parks app to work, they are showing the MB as sold out I went ahead and ordered from Disney Store and am hoping for the best. I have actually usually gotten stuff delivered more promptly from DS than the parks app. Anyway, we won't actually be on WDW property until Sunday of next weekend, not this weekend, so I don't think they will deliver that far out to your hotel. If we were going to be there tomorrow, that would be different. Plus, I would just go look for it in the parks anyway. Thanks. Here's hoping it gets here. At least I can wear it for our November trip at the worst.


----------



## soniam

preemiemama said:


> Just a word of warning- I got the Pirates LE one and it only worked playing the song sometimes.  You might not get it on the first park entry.  (Mine was MK, and it did not do any special effects, it just turned green...)  The effects seemed to work at HS best, Epcot and AK were hit or miss, and I don't recall it ever working at MK the whole week we were there.



That's a bummer. Luckily, he doesn't know that it's supposed to play a song. So I guess he won't be disappointed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## DrunkJam

As far as new immersive lands. Percy Jackson? That would be SO cool. Especially if they are not going with Greece in WS


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madteaparty001 said:


> When I checked it out in March it was big enough I got lost a few times, I swear the place is a maze, I kept looping and asking 'Have I been here? This doesn't look familiar, wait I've seen that _x merchandise_ already!'. I'm sure it's not as bad if you don't suffer from being directionally challenged, like me, but I was quite impressed at the variety of stuff they were selling.



I totally get that - as they try to section it off (men's, home goods, etc) but then there are also themes (Star Wars, etc) and toys randomly throughout so definitely takes a few laps to get your bearings


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Once I could finally get the parks app to work, they are showing the MB as sold out I went ahead and ordered from Disney Store and am hoping for the best. I have actually usually gotten stuff delivered more promptly from DS than the parks app. Anyway, we won't actually be on WDW property until Sunday of next weekend, not this weekend, so I don't think they will deliver that far out to your hotel. If we were going to be there tomorrow, that would be different. Plus, I would just go look for it in the parks anyway. Thanks. Here's hoping it gets here. At least I can wear it for our November trip at the worst.



I believe to order from the parks apps to be delivered to your hotel you have to be within 2 days


----------



## Harry Wallace

Tim Tracker got a ride in a Minnie Van and was told by the driver it will be a SEPARATE app from MDE... obviously he’s not a _“reliable” _source but I’d find this very annoying considering they are trying put everything in MDE


----------



## MommaBerd

soniam said:


> Once I could finally get the parks app to work, they are showing the MB as sold out I went ahead and ordered from Disney Store and am hoping for the best. I have actually usually gotten stuff delivered more promptly from DS than the parks app. Anyway, we won't actually be on WDW property until Sunday of next weekend, not this weekend, so I don't think they will deliver that far out to your hotel. If we were going to be there tomorrow, that would be different. Plus, I would just go look for it in the parks anyway. Thanks. Here's hoping it gets here. At least I can wear it for our November trip at the worst.



I will wish the best for you!


----------



## jpeterson

soniam said:


> Once I could finally get the parks app to work, they are showing the MB as sold out I went ahead and ordered from Disney Store and am hoping for the best. I have actually usually gotten stuff delivered more promptly from DS than the parks app. Anyway, we won't actually be on WDW property until Sunday of next weekend, not this weekend, so I don't think they will deliver that far out to your hotel. If we were going to be there tomorrow, that would be different. Plus, I would just go look for it in the parks anyway. Thanks. Here's hoping it gets here. At least I can wear it for our November trip at the worst.


Wow! Sold out already? Glad I snagged one yesterday.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Tim Tracker got a ride in a Minnie Van and was told by the driver it will be a SEPARATE app from MDE... obviously he’s not a _“reliable” _source but I’d find this very annoying considering they are trying put everything in MDE


Another video said they think it will eventually be tied to the MDE app so who knows. I think at first it will be separate though.


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Pool Bar Lounge Area Opens at Disney's All-Star Music Resort*


----------



## soniam

jpeterson said:


> Wow! Sold out already? Glad I snagged one yesterday.



I was surprised too. However, other than the Tiki one, it's the only LE one that I have really liked. I would get the Tiki, but I wanted to have a different one than DH. Maybe it's wrong, or maybe the parks just sold out of their initial supplies. I noticed that they still have the Tiki Room, Pirates Movie, and Dumbo ones. Although, Dumbo says in-store purchase only. Hopefully, the Disney Store still had them when I ordered. Usually their supply info is pretty accurate.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Harry Wallace said:


> Tim Tracker got a ride in a Minnie Van and was told by the driver it will be a SEPARATE app from MDE... obviously he’s not a _“reliable” _source but I’d find this very annoying considering they are trying put everything in MDE





rteetz said:


> Another video said they think it will eventually be tied to the MDE app so who knows. I think at first it will be separate though.



Wasnt' there a report it connected to Lyft - maybe it uses their app?  At least to start?


----------



## MissGina5

DrunkJam said:


> As far as new immersive lands. Percy Jackson? That would be SO cool. Especially if they are not going with Greece in WS


It would conflict with Hercules though wouldn't it?


----------



## DrunkJam

MissGina5 said:


> It would conflict with Hercules though wouldn't it?


They have space stuff all over the blinking place, and still have Star Wars. I mean what's with Star Wars Land, and then the Space restaurant in Epcot? Plus there currently is no Hercules presence?


----------



## MissGina5

DrunkJam said:


> They have space stuff all over the blinking place, and still have Star Wars. I mean what's with Star Wars Land, and then the Space restaurant in Epcot? Plus there currently is no Hercules presence?


I know I just want Hercules so bad


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wasnt' there a report it connected to Lyft - maybe it uses their app?  At least to start?


Yes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




I very much suggest calling the number - be sure to press 1 for your special message!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I very much suggest calling the number - be sure to press 1 for your special message!


OMG! That was awesome!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Polynesian now has a Shave Ice Stand outside.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Martin on WDWMagic is saying hotels are going to play a role in the future of Epcot. What that means is uncertain at this time. There was a rumor a while back about a hotel being built at or near the entrance of Epcot and then of course there were those old World Showcase hotel additions.



3 words: Death Star Experience.

Playing off the fully immersive Star Wars resort, they gut Spaceship Earth, make it look like the Death Star, and build the resort inside of it.  They could charge thousands for a few nights staying in a 5x10 detention block cell, or even more to stay in the trash compactor with genuine collapsing walls and an animatronics snake monster thing.


----------



## rteetz

ucfknight said:


> 3 words: Death Star Experience.
> 
> Playing off the fully immersive Star Wars resort, they gut Spaceship Earth, make it look like the Death Star, and build the resort inside of it.  They could charge thousands for a few nights staying in a 5x10 detention block cell, or even more to stay in the trash compactor with genuine collapsing walls and an animatronics snake monster thing.


No thanks.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...but not spectacular, top notch immersion


the best thing about mermaid is the cue-- not being sarcastic----


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> 30% off at Jiko, practically the best restaurant on property?  Extend this to November, dammit, and I'm there!


see you in september....


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> could we assume that they would be small villa type resorts?


betting like bungalows or cabins....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland cast is signing the topping out beam for Star Wars

https://twitter.com/ryanasaurus_rex/status/888912624460513281


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


>



 @ rteetz is it me?? Nothing plays in your attachment.


----------



## rteetz

mara512 said:


> @ rteetz is it me?? Nothing plays in your attachment.


This is what it should be


----------



## lockedoutlogic

No Star Wars trailer, huh?


----------



## BigRed98

The bird figure has returned to Everest! Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-animated-bird-figure-returns-expedition-everest-years-abscense/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

BigRed98 said:


> The bird figure has returned to Everest! Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-animated-bird-figure-returns-expedition-everest-years-abscense/



Any news of the yeti?


----------



## BigRed98

lockedoutlogic said:


> Any news of the yeti?



Nope, but hopefully we do get a yeti refurb in the near future.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

3 popular Downtown Disney shops closing at the Disneyland Resort. Those shops are:

1. Build-A-Bear Workshop
2. Chapel Hats
3. Ridemakerz

The article below says the shops are popular and not closing due to low performance issues. 

http://www.ocregister.com/2017/07/2...-in-downtown-disney-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The bird figure has returned to Everest! Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-animated-bird-figure-returns-expedition-everest-years-abscense/


WDWNT claimed it didn't work since 2012. It's been off and on since then. It just isn't consistently working.


----------



## MommaBerd

BigRed98 said:


> The bird figure has returned to Everest! Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-animated-bird-figure-returns-expedition-everest-years-abscense/



Help - I can't find the bird! Is it animatronic or light effect? Which side of the track?


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> Help - I can't find the bird! Is it animatronic or light effect? Which side of the track?



It's on left side of broken track. It's a animatronic but doesn't move to much. When the train first pulls up to broken track you quickly see it and then the bird goes away, u then see it again has train goes backwards.


----------



## MommaBerd

BigRed98 said:


> It's on left side of broken track. It's a animatronic but doesn't move to much. When the train first pulls up to broken track you quickly see it and then the bird goes away, u then see it again has train goes backwards.



Thank you - I saw it! It seems more to be in and out of view vs. actually moving...but I'll trust the source for now.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> WDWNT claimed it didn't work since 2012. It's been off and on since then. It just isn't consistently working.


Probably keeps choking on hair bands.


----------



## vallygirl0221

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Polynesian now has a Shave Ice Stand outside.


OMG if I wasn't already excited enough for our next stay there


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> "Plastic cheese" returns to Casey's Corner?
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/cheese-sauce-returned-caseys-corner-magic-kingdom-276433/




Great!  Now I know where I'm going for Dinner on 8-2-2017


----------



## preemiemama

Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm


And theming pieces are going in.


----------



## a4matte

BigRed98 said:


> The bird figure has returned to Everest! Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-animated-bird-figure-returns-expedition-everest-years-abscense/


The video says animated... but it's not doing anything?


----------



## jknezek

preemiemama said:


> Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm


The thing that strikes me about this is how sprawling it is. With the mountain coasters, Disney has kept them all very compact. This seems more like an amusement park coaster where it sprawls over a large area and is designed to draw the eye to it. There is going to be some "no walk" open space within this ride, not something I'm used to seeing at Disney. I guess that's why it's at the very back, where the sprawl doesn't hurt, but it means some clever theming to prevent you from seeing just blank space inside the tracks, or you are going to have a lot of plain landscaping, which is difficult given you are supposed to be toy sized in a backyard. Regular size landscaping just won't work with the theme.

I'll be curious to see how Disney handles this issue, but the coaster certainly looks fun. Obviously not expecting high thrills, but if you go into it expecting more like a TMRR level of thrills with a 7DMT duration I think it will be satisfying.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/167060-disneyland-new-photo-update-taking-maxpass/


----------



## bbmassey

preemiemama said:


> Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm



What kind of start/lift system is it?  The arch that says "Go!" makes me think it would have to be a fast start air cannon type rather than a chain lift up a hill.  That said, I've not heard anything before seeing the go that would make me think anything other than chain lift.  Any insight?


----------



## bbmassey

So Disney is employing a ground breaking new way to track how we feel/react to movies we watch in a theater.  This new system can read, identify, and interpret facial expressions in a dark theater throughout the course of the movie.  This is equal parts cool and creepy at the same time.  The article is an interesting read. 

https://www.fastcodesign.com/90134144/disneys-next-movie-it-could-be-watching-you


----------



## jknezek

bbmassey said:


> What kind of start/lift system is it?  The arch that says "Go!" makes me think it would have to be a fast start air cannon type rather than a chain lift up a hill.  That said, I've not heard anything before seeing the go that would make me think anything other than chain lift.  Any insight?


I believe it is an accelerator like RnRC


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/

Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!

I hope it's Forbidden Forest


----------



## skier_pete

preemiemama said:


> Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm



Yes! Looks like it'll be pretty comparable to 7DMT in length and maybe BTMRR in thrills, which I think is not a surprise. People will complain that that ride is short, but shorter coasters make for more throughput of people, so it's a tough balance.



jknezek said:


> The thing that strikes me about this is how sprawling it is. With the mountain coasters, Disney has kept them all very compact. This seems more like an amusement park coaster where it sprawls over a large area and is designed to draw the eye to it. .



I think this stick more with the theme, right? The idea is we are in Andy's back yard, and he built a coaster out of an erector set or some similar toy. To have something tightly packed around a central edifice would not really work with that theme. Having the coaster track go through and over various toys will make it work even better.



bbmassey said:


> What kind of start/lift system is it?  The arch that says "Go!" makes me think it would have to be a fast start air cannon type rather than a chain lift up a hill.  That said, I've not heard anything before seeing the go that would make me think anything other than chain lift.  Any insight?



That's a good question. That "GO" sign looks to be in the middle of the ride, NOT at the start. Looking at the below picture (taken from WDWmagic and full credit to them), I would assume the start is at the bottom right, but the first hill looks like it goes immediately into a bank twist (Center Left). The banking on the rise of that hill makes it look like there is NO chain on the lift hill, so there must be sort of propulsion. The long straightaway leading up to that hill is another indicator of this.

After that initial hill, there's a long flat stretch where the "GO" sign is, and the another hill into a banked turn. This to implies a SECOND launch point, again without a lift hill.   The track also has a nifty spot on the second downhill (just right of the alien whip) where the track jogs up-and-down or side-to-side, not sure which. Then several sharp banks before the end. 

Overall, it really looks like it might be a fun little coaster.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/
> 
> Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!
> 
> I hope it's Forbidden Forest



Whelp, I was hoping to get one more ride on this in November. Guess not. Oh well,wasn't a favorite of mine.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The slinky dog coaster track looks a lot longer than I had imagined it was going to be.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/
> 
> Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!
> 
> I hope it's Forbidden Forest


And that brings the total to 6 rides closed for my trip between WDW and USO . Three are refurbs and three are permanent closures.

Knew it was rumored though so I wasn't blindsided but still didn't want it to close so soon. I don't ride that ride but my husband does. I think there will be upset people though in that they are turning a thrill ride with loops and whatnot into a family ride. 

Universal says (part of the article at least):


This all-new thrill ride will take you deeper into J.K. Rowling’s Wizarding World, where you will encounter some of your favorite characters and creatures. It’ll be unlike anything we’ve ever done before and it will be fun for the entire family.
The new attraction will be one of the most highly-themed coaster experiences we’ve created. It will combine a new level of storytelling with an action-packed adventure…and a few surprises along the way.
So it will still be a coaster but something that the whole family can ride so at least to me that means more tame compared to what the Dragon Challenge is. 

I texted my husband and his response was "noooo they are closing my ride"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This all-new thrill ride will take you deeper into J.K. Rowling’s Wizarding World, where you will encounter some of your favorite characters and creatures. It’ll be unlike anything we’ve ever done before and it will be fun for the entire family.
> The new attraction will be one of the most highly-themed coaster experiences we’ve created. It will combine a new level of storytelling with an action-packed adventure…and a few surprises along the way.
> So it will still be a coaster but something that the whole family can ride so at least to me that means more tame compared to what the Dragon Challenge is.
> 
> I texted my husband and his response was "noooo they are closing my ride"



Sorry that so many rides will be closed  I had that blind sided feeling when the Great Movie Ride was announced to close in August. I have a trip for December and thought it would remain open through then.

I'm hoping it will be a Forbidden Forest ride, that would fit with the Hogsmeade theme.

Your husband isn't alone, the social media response is not being kind to Universal. Lots of people who go to those parks love their coasters.

I'm ok with it because I like the rides that are heavily themed and Dragon Challenge was just lightly re-themed to HP.

Now I'm having trouble thinking how it will be a 'thrill ride' yet be fun for the entire family.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Yes! Looks like it'll be pretty comparable to 7DMT in length and maybe BTMRR in thrills, which I think is not a surprise. People will complain that that ride is short, but shorter coasters make for more throughput of people, so it's a tough balance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this stick more with the theme, right? The idea is we are in Andy's back yard, and he built a coaster out of an erector set or some similar toy. To have something tightly packed around a central edifice would not really work with that theme. Having the coaster track go through and over various toys will make it work even better.



Absolutely. I'm not complaining, it's just not something I'm used to seeing from Disney and, as I said, I'll be interested to see the theming.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> And that brings the total to 6 rides closed for my trip between WDW and USO . Three are refurbs and three are permanent closures.
> 
> Knew it was rumored though so I wasn't blindsided but still didn't want it to close so soon. I don't ride that ride but my husband does. I think there will be upset people though in that they are turning a thrill ride with loops and whatnot into a family ride.
> 
> Universal says (part of the article at least):
> 
> 
> This all-new thrill ride will take you deeper into J.K. Rowling’s Wizarding World, where you will encounter some of your favorite characters and creatures. It’ll be unlike anything we’ve ever done before and it will be fun for the entire family.
> The new attraction will be one of the most highly-themed coaster experiences we’ve created. It will combine a new level of storytelling with an action-packed adventure…and a few surprises along the way.
> So it will still be a coaster but something that the whole family can ride so at least to me that means more tame compared to what the Dragon Challenge is.
> 
> I texted my husband and his response was "noooo they are closing my ride"



Kinda sad as we didn't get a chance to try it yet, my son is 52" so we haven't been on a few of those coasters yet. But I'm hopeful it'll still be fun and a lot more Harry Potter that what it seemed to be as of now.


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> What kind of start/lift system is it?  The arch that says "Go!" makes me think it would have to be a fast start air cannon type rather than a chain lift up a hill.  That said, I've not heard anything before seeing the go that would make me think anything other than chain lift.  Any insight?


It has two launches. No lifts.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry that so many rides will be closed  I had that blind sided feeling when the Great Movie Ride was announced to close in August. I have a trip for December and thought it would remain open through then.


Ugh yeah. I knew GMR and Ellen's Energy Adventure were rumored to go and had a strong feeling GMR would be gone before my trip but still is sad. The closure that blindsided me the most was Splash Mountain though I've had a longer time to deal with that since it was announced a while back. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm hoping it will be a Forbidden Forest ride, that would fit with the Hogsmeade theme.


Me too. I think Forbidden Forest would be pretty darn cool IMO. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Your husband isn't alone, the social media response is not being kind to Universal. Lots of people who go to those parks love their coasters.


That's good to know. He really is more of a thrill coaster person too.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Now I'm having trouble thinking how it will be a 'thrill ride' yet be fun for the entire family.


I'm the same way. I read the story and was left a bit confused by how they are doing the new coaster.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Kinda sad as we didn't get a chance to try it yet, my son is 52" so we haven't been on a few of those coasters yet.


Aww I'm sorry to hear that. That's a bummer for sure.



Roxyfire said:


> But I'm hopeful it'll still be fun and a lot more Harry Potter that what it seemed to be as of now.


I'm excited that they are going to make it HP still and look forward to that aspect of more in-depth theming so there is that


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Now I'm having trouble thinking how it will be a 'thrill ride' yet be fun for the entire family.



"Fun for the entire family" means slightly different at Universal than it does at Disney. They would probably say that about Gringotts, though my wife and 13-year old daughter both had their eyes closed for most of it. It would actually be nice if they built a Harry Potter ride the kids under 7 could enjoy besides the train and the Hippogriff.


----------



## Killer Fish

********** said:


> Whelp, I was hoping to get one more ride on this in November. Guess not. Oh well,wasn't a favorite of mine.



It was a great one back when it used to actually duel. They were both still fun coasters however I am looking forward to the new attraction. 

I hope the rumor is true and it has this ride technology.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry that so many rides will be closed  I had that blind sided feeling when the Great Movie Ride was announced to close in August. I have a trip for December and thought it would remain open through then.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a Forbidden Forest ride, that would fit with the Hogsmeade theme.
> 
> Your husband isn't alone, the social media response is not being kind to Universal. Lots of people who go to those parks love their coasters.
> 
> I'm ok with it because I like the rides that are heavily themed and Dragon Challenge was just lightly re-themed to HP.
> 
> Now I'm having trouble thinking how it will be a 'thrill ride' yet be fun for the entire family.


I almost got a concussion on that ride so I am pretty pumped tbh


----------



## dlavender

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/
> 
> Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!
> 
> I hope it's Forbidden Forest



I know it is OT, but is Universal out of space?

They always have to close one to create a new ride.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> "Fun for the entire family" means slightly different at Universal than it does at Disney. They would probably say that about Gringotts, though my wife and 13-year old daughter both had their eyes closed for most of it. It would actually be nice if they built a Harry Potter ride the kids under 7 could enjoy besides the train and the Hippogriff.



I'm with you. I still want my Harry Potter dark ride that takes you through your first year. A dark ride that goes in water then switches to a track. So you could start out in your boat floating towards Hogwarts. Think a giant room like the POTC ship attack room. Then you go onto land and ride through some of the class rooms and get to see teachers and magic, then head out to the Forbidden Forest and such.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> "Fun for the entire family" means slightly different at Universal than it does at Disney. They would probably say that about Gringotts, though my wife and 13-year old daughter both had their eyes closed for most of it. It would actually be nice if they built a Harry Potter ride the kids under 7 could enjoy besides the train and the Hippogriff.


That's a good point. I told my husband it would be unlikely to contain elements like loops and whatnot and described it as more of a tame ride.

In their own description they say "thrill ride" but also "it will be fun for the entire family" but then they say "most highly-themed coaster experiences we’ve created" so it's still going to be a coaster but then they say "It will combine a new level of storytelling with an action-packed adventure…and a few surprises along the way". 

Totally seems like it's all over the place lol. But I do think they probably need to be careful about balancing taking away a high thrill coaster and replacing it with not enough thrill ride. I don't think there would be a problem at all if they were adding a new attraction for those young young kids but in this case they are taking away an attraction and one that was of a high thrill in respects to the park as a whole.


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> I know it is OT, but is Universal out of space?
> 
> They always have to close one to create a new ride.



Yes - they are pretty much out of space within the existing theme park footprint. That's why discussion of the land they bought up the road and a 3rd park keeps popping up.


----------



## Fantasia79

I like the concept and design they're running with.  Looks like it will be really cool.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's a good point. I told my husband it would be unlikely to contain elements like loops and whatnot and described it as more of a tame ride.
> 
> In their own description they say "thrill ride" but also "it will be fun for the entire family" but then they say "most highly-themed coaster experiences we’ve created" so it's still going to be a coaster but then they say "It will combine a new level of storytelling with an action-packed adventure…and a few surprises along the way".
> 
> Totally seems like it's all over the place lol. But I do think they probably need to be careful about balancing taking away a high thrill coaster and replacing it with not enough thrill ride. I don't think there would be a problem at all if they were adding a new attraction for those young young kids but in this case they are taking away an attraction and one that was of a high thrill in respects to the park as a whole.



To me, Universal has plenty of thrills, even taking out one of it's thrill coasters. Would be nice to have a few more rides that more people could enjoy, but on the other hand, if it's a ride that's not 90% movie screens that alone is a major plus.


----------



## Reddog1134

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/
> 
> Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!
> 
> I hope it's Forbidden Forest



Where are all the cries of "2 years to build a ride?  It only took them 2 years to build all of Islands of Adventure."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dlavender said:


> I know it is OT, but is Universal out of space?
> 
> They always have to close one to create a new ride.


They do have space constraints to work with. They are fairly landlocked so expansion of the existing park is harder. There are apartments and housing development right around them for the most part. I think inside their parks they have some wiggle room here and there but not much really.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> To me, Universal has plenty of thrills, even taking out one of it's thrill coasters. Would be nice to have a few more rides that more people could enjoy, but on the other hand, if it's a ride that's not 90% movie screens that alone is a major plus.


Completely agree with you on the screens part. 

They do have thrills but I guess my point is isn't not just a "taking out one of it's thrill coasters" is that the coaster they are taking out is high thrill. If they took out the mummy for example..that's a thrill coaster but it's not that same thrill as dragon challenge. 

But it is all about balance to me at least.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Reddog1134 said:


> Where are all the cries of "2 years to build a ride?  It only took them 2 years to build all of Islands of Adventure."


I've often thought about that type of comparison really. Starting from scratch=X amount of time and re-doing or adding=Y amount of time.

I'm wondering if at least some parts of it are related to normal construction stuff (time, space, expense, labor, etc). Weird example for sure but for my house it would have cost less and would likely take less time if we had our basement finished during the construction of our house (our basement is unfinished at this point). We were advised at the time that if we do decide to have our builder come out and finish our basement for us at a later date it will be around 10-15% more expensive than during the construction of the house.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The ADA compliant Minnie vans are showing up

https://twitter.com/hecallsmePP/status/889469440986894336


----------



## wareagle57

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Completely agree with you on the screens part.
> 
> They do have thrills but I guess my point is isn't not just a "taking out one of it's thrill coasters" is that the coaster they are taking out is high thrill. If they took out the mummy for example..that's a thrill coaster but it's not that same thrill as dragon challenge.
> 
> But it is all about balance to me at least.



It's pretty subjective. I'll agree that DC has a higher thrill element than Mummy. But as somewhat of a coast snob, DC is not even something I concern myself with riding when I go to US/IOA, which probably only once every 3-4 years/Disney trips. It's fine, but nothing amazing IMO. My opinion is no more valid than your's. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who feel the same way, and thousands more who don't even do coasters at all. I'm excited to see what they put in it's place. I can get similar and better coaster thrills at six flags.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> It's pretty subjective. I'll agree that DC has a higher thrill element than Mummy. But as somewhat of a coast snob, DC is not even something I concern myself with riding when I go to US/IOA, which probably only once every 3-4 years/Disney trips. It's fine, but nothing amazing IMO. My opinion is no more valid than your's. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who feel the same way, and thousands more who don't even do coasters at all. I'm excited to see what they put in it's place. *I can get similar and better coaster thrills at six flags.*


Yeah but the thing is I don't really compare WDW and USO to outside stuff. I've got Worlds of Fun right near me (45min drive) and a 3ish hr drive east is Six Flags. 

My husband doesn't say "well I won't go on this because I can go on something similar at WOF or Six Flags"..nah he's going to go on the rides he wants to while he is at Universal. 

Similarly at Worlds of Fun there's Fury of the Nile which is like Kali River Rapids at AK which is like Popeye & Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges at IOA which is just like Thunder River at Six Flags St. Louis. But if I'm at each of those places I'm not going to say "well we have this at X place so meh not going to bother with it"..nah I'm going to ride that while I'm there at that place.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-ride-wwohp-hogsmeade/
> 
> Dragon Challenge is out and new ride is in for 2019!
> 
> I hope it's Forbidden Forest


 
That is God Awful news. Would prefer both HP rides went away instead. Favorite by far over there, even after the "duel" went away.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> That is God Awful news. Would prefer both HP rides went away instead. Favorite by far over there, even after the "duel" went away.



I knew one day we'd agree on something, I just didn't know it was gonna be today


----------



## jade1

dlavender said:


> I knew one day we'd agree on something, I just didn't know it was gonna be today



HaHa well that's good. Seriously not even close to kidding-its just awful news. I may even say any ride at Disney could go instead.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> HaHa well that's good. Seriously not even close to kidding-its just awful news. I may even say any ride at Disney could go instead.



I was upset when they originally re themed it.  

We were planning a trip for next year as our oldest is finally old enough to get the most out of IOA/US.  This seriously puts that in jeopardy, as dumb as that sounds. There were two great coasters, now just one.  Get rid of the Hippogriph!


----------



## ucfknight

bbmassey said:


> The arch that says "Go!" makes me think it would have to be a fast start air cannon type rather than a chain lift up a hill.



It will be LSM launched twice, once at the beginning of the ride and a 2nd time where you see "Go!".   LSM essentially means electromagnetic motors will be used to repel other magnets to propel the train forward.

That's similar to the technology used on Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, but that old ride doesn't have the magnets attached to the trains like Slinky Dog will.  On RnR, they actually use a pusher sled which propels the coaster train at launch.  All of the magnets are mounted on the pusher sled.  You'll notice right before the launch on RnR the train is backed up slightly, that is done to make sure the train is engaged with the sled.  When the launch happens, it is only this sled under the tracks which is magnetically propelled.  This sled pushes against a mount on the bottom of the train car which brings the train up to speed.  When the train is up to speed the pusher sled stops and reverses course back to the beginning to get ready for the next train while the train it just pushed continues on through the course.   With this type of old technology you can only have a launch at the beginning of the ride (unless you came to a complete stop somewhere else and had the train engaged onto another sled).

Slinky Dog will be like most other modern LSM launched coasters in that the magnets will be mounted to the train cars themselves.    Fins in the middle of the track will be energized to directly repel these magnets which will accelerate the train.  With this newer type of setup coasters can have multiple launches, either from a stand still or even booster launches while the train is already in motion.  That will be what you experience on this ride.  It will have an LSM launch at the beginning to get you through the first part of the ride and then a second LSM launch mid-course where you see the "Go!" sign.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It's pretty subjective. I'll agree that DC has a higher thrill element than Mummy. But as somewhat of a coast snob, DC is not even something I concern myself with riding when I go to US/IOA, which probably only once every 3-4 years/Disney trips. It's fine, but nothing amazing IMO. My opinion is no more valid than your's. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who feel the same way, and thousands more who don't even do coasters at all. I'm excited to see what they put in it's place. I can get similar and better coaster thrills at six flags.



They took out the "duel" part right?  I think it was a bit more thrilling when they had the two trains heading right at each other


----------



## ucfknight

TheMaxRebo said:


> They took out the "duel" part right?  I think it was a bit more thrilling when they had the two trains heading right at each other


Yes.  They got tired of paying out lawsuits from having coins and other loose stuff flinging out of one train (intentionally or not) and hitting guests in the other.


----------



## Goofy2015

Oh man a Worlds of Fun mention on these boards.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Goofy2015 said:


> Oh man a Worlds of Fun mention on these boards.


Is your comment in a bad or good way?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland half marathon medal reveal!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...edals/?CMP=SOC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q4DisneySports0046

Having total medal envy!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> They took out the "duel" part right?  I think it was a bit more thrilling when they had the two trains heading right at each other


I think the track still makes it pretty darn thrilling but the duel part added an extra edge to it. At least to me it's sorta like how on certain roller coasters you know you're not going to hit your head but when you go under something that seems too low there's that added aspect.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*News*

I didn't see this posted and I can't post a link, I don't think, because it's from Facebook, but Disney's Animals, Science, and Environment page announced that tigers on the Maharajah trail have bred and cubs will be born in August!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland half marathon medal reveal!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...edals/?CMP=SOC-ESPNWWOSFY17Q4DisneySports0046
> 
> Having total medal envy!



Those are pretty awesome - love the Monsters Inc 10K one


----------



## Tigger's ally

ucfknight said:


> Yes.  They got tired of paying out lawsuits from having coins and other loose stuff flinging out of one train (intentionally or not) and hitting guests in the other.



There were spitters on them there things!


----------



## rteetz

*News

The Dress Shop at Disney Springs Returns July 27th*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrate National Hot Fudge Sundae Day with a 50% Discount at Ghirardelli*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Breakfast Now Available at Yak and Yeti Local Food Cafe at Disney's Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Season 7 Trailer for ABC's 'Once Upon a Time' Released at Comic-Con*


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Late Night Menu Debuts at Disneyland's Tomorrowland Terrace*


----------



## writerguyfl

dlavender said:


> I know it is OT, but is Universal out of space?
> 
> They always have to close one to create a new ride.



As ************ notes, they are pretty much land-locked.  When I lived in Orlando, I used to go to a gas station that was on the back side of the coaster that just got axed.  You could literally watch trains going up the lift hill as you pumped your gas.

If you want to see how close the Universal parks are to "regular" businesses and home, check out an aerial map.  Here is a Bing Map showing Islands of Adventure: https://binged.it/2tUuBlE


----------



## rteetz

*News

Tiana's Riverboat Party - Ice Cream Social & Viewing Party Extended Through Dec. 21*


----------



## merry_nbright

Well, after breaking my ankle and having surgery to get it fixed, I'm finally able to move a little now. Trying to catch up on everything!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Breakfast Now Available at Yak and Yeti Local Food Cafe at Disney's Animal Kingdom*



THE BREAKFAST TACO GODS HAVE FINALLY ANSWERED MY PRAYERS!!!


----------



## Fantasia79

Breakfast burrito with chorizo & hash brown bites.  The gods have indeed smiled upon us.  

Now, if said hash brown bites resemble tots.....


----------



## Keels

Fantasia79 said:


> Breakfast burrito with chorizo & hash brown bites.  The gods have indeed smiled upon us.
> 
> Now, if said hash brown bites resemble tots.....



I mean, they've got to ... right?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> The Dress Shop at Disney Springs Returns July 27th*


I didn't know it was gone...I swear it was there in June because I tried on dresses and looked at dooneys...


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I didn't know it was gone...I swear it was there in June because I tried on dresses and looked at dooneys...


It was there then they took it out and now its coming back.


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> Where are all the cries of "2 years to build a ride?  It only took them 2 years to build all of Islands of Adventure."



Hey it's taken them almost 3 years to do Fast and Furious Supercharged which is a clone of a ride in California, so baby steps.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It was there then they took it out and now its coming back.


Whew. Thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## Fantasia79

*News*

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-monorail-teal-gets-towed-epcot-yet-another-breakdown/

Embarassing.  Spend the $


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/video-monorail-teal-gets-towed-epcot-yet-another-breakdown/
> 
> Embarassing.  Spend the $


I don't really see this as news. Monorail breakdowns or issues have happened since they were created. That is why they have the tow vehicles. Now pieces falling off is a different story.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> I don't really see this as news. Monorail breakdowns or issues have happened since they were created. That is why they have the tow vehicles. Now pieces falling off is a different story.



Fair.  I thought people in it being towed through Epcot was more rare.  Agreed breakdowns frequent.

Just hope they invest someday.  Pete was right on the podcast a few weeks back.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Fair.  I thought people in it being towed through Epcot was more rare.  Agreed breakdowns frequent.
> 
> Just hope they invest someday.  Pete was right on the podcast a few weeks back.


They do invest in them but people don't see the investing all the time. The automation of the monorails cost millions and was just completed within the last year. One by one each monorail has been getting repainted this year as well. One of the monorails was just in the shop within the last week getting the A/C fixed as well. It's slowly happening but they do try to take care of the monorails.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> They do invest in them but people don't see the investing all the time. The automation of the monorails cost millions and was just completed within the last year. One by one each monorail has been getting repainted this year as well. One of the monorails was just in the shop within the last week getting the A/C fixed as well. It's slowly happening but they do try to take care of the monorails.



Not arguing, too much respect, and you are correct, they are repairing.  I think the quality of the repair done is not their best levels though.   New carpet looked good, piece that fell off looked like a cheap fix gone bad.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Not arguing, too much respect, and you are correct, they are repairing.  I think the quality of the repair done is not their best levels though.   New carpet looked good, piece that fell off looked like a cheap fix gone bad.


Definitely agree. I hope the piece falling off gives them a kick in the butt to move a little faster on these repairs.


----------



## Fantasia79

I brought my Dad to Disney for his first trip last month.  He was blown away by Monorails and only wanted to travel to places via monorail. 

Of course agreed, attoquite should not be Disney's goal. 

Also, go brew crew.  Very happy my sox gave you guys more space today.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry that so many rides will be closed  I had that blind sided feeling when the Great Movie Ride was announced to close in August. I have a trip for December and thought it would remain open through then.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a Forbidden Forest ride, that would fit with the Hogsmeade theme.
> 
> Your husband isn't alone, the social media response is not being kind to Universal. Lots of people who go to those parks love their coasters.
> 
> I'm ok with it because I like the rides that are heavily themed and Dragon Challenge was just lightly re-themed to HP.
> 
> Now I'm having trouble thinking how it will be a 'thrill ride' yet be fun for the entire family.


saw this a few days ago, it shows the possible ride system they may plan to use..


----------



## Harry Wallace

*My Disney Experience Update V4.7*
“With this release, you’ll be able to save time by starting your Disney Resort hotel check-in process right on the app. 
We also fixed bugs and improved overall app performance.”


----------



## Bay Max

preemiemama said:


> Slinky Dog Coaster track is finished!  http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...coaster-track-completed-at-toy-story-land.htm



Wow!  The coaster looks like it's going to be a lot more thrilling than was originally suggested.  Seems like less of a kiddie coaster (e.g., Goofy's Barnstormer) and more of a "family" coaster like BTMRR.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Hey it's taken them almost 3 years to do Fast and Furious Supercharged which is a clone of a ride in California, so baby steps.



I had no idea this was a clone. I thought there was a lot of speculation on what kind of ride this would be. Is the ride popular in California? 

I have to say, I haven't been very excited about any of Universal's last few projects. (Kong, Fallon, F&F) I'm not sure the Potter addition in 2019 will be enough for them to keep gaining ground like they have been. We better enjoy all these enhancements leading up to the 50th, because I think it's going to be more than enough for Disney to put it in cruise control again after that. Hopefully Universal will have Super Nintendo World and a 3rd gate announced by then.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars store coming to the Marketplace side of Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...place-fun-finds-to-become-star-wars-store.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pecos Bills starts mobile ordering today 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...l-tall-tale-inn-debuts-mobile-order-today.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I had no idea this was a clone. I thought there was a lot of speculation on what kind of ride this would be. Is the ride popular in California?
> 
> I have to say, I haven't been very excited about any of Universal's last few projects. (Kong, Fallon, F&F) I'm not sure the Potter addition in 2019 will be enough for them to keep gaining ground like they have been. We better enjoy all these enhancements leading up to the 50th, because I think it's going to be more than enough for Disney to put it in cruise control again after that. Hopefully Universal will have Super Nintendo World and a 3rd gate announced by then.



Super Nintendo World I think is their next big thing - and I think that will draw crowds.  But I do think they will announce a (true) third gate relatively soon as well


----------



## ucfknight

Tigger's ally said:


> There were spitters on them there things!



It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye:
http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...1_roller-coasters-wizarding-world-theme-parks


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Plans for a new Marriott hotel near Epcot have been filed

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...-jw-marriott-disney-world-20170725-story.html


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Plans for a new Marriott hotel near Epcot have been filed
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...-jw-marriott-disney-world-20170725-story.html


The new Swan and Dolphin tower. Not sure if it will be part of the swan and dolphin though. This would go on the Tennis courts in that area.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> The new Swan and Dolphin tower. Not sure if it will be part of the swan and dolphin though. This would go on the Tennis courts in that area.


No.  This is talking about a new build to the East of Bonnet Creek essentially overlooking the Epcot Center Dr/536 interchange with I-4.


----------



## rteetz

ucfknight said:


> No.  This is talking about a new build to the East of Bonnet Creek essentially overlooking the Epcot Center Dr/536 interchange with I-4.


Yep got it now. Guess I should read the article first


----------



## ucfknight

Should be "awesome" views of I-4 from these JW Marriott rooms (will be built where I put the red oval in this picture):


----------



## Irish_Mike

ucfknight said:


> Should be "awesome" views of I-4 from these JW Marriott rooms (will be built where I put the red oval in this picture):
> 
> View attachment 256014



I’m looking forward to the rooftop terrace, offering amazing views of people’s inability to drive.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This year's Jingle Bell Jingle BAM! will include more characters and more fireworks. Two new holiday experiences will be coming to DHS but nothing on those yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas at Disney Springs will be big and the Christmas Tree Trail will return.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Parks Blog Hosting Great Movie Ride After-Hours Meet-Up at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Hosting Great Movie Ride After-Hours Meet-Up at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*



Aaaaaaaand it's full.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Aaaaaaaand it's full.


These things always go quick.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I had no idea this was a clone. I thought there was a lot of speculation on what kind of ride this would be. Is the ride popular in California?
> 
> I have to say, I haven't been very excited about any of Universal's last few projects. (Kong, Fallon, F&F) I'm not sure the Potter addition in 2019 will be enough for them to keep gaining ground like they have been. We better enjoy all these enhancements leading up to the 50th, because I think it's going to be more than enough for Disney to put it in cruise control again after that. Hopefully Universal will have Super Nintendo World and a 3rd gate announced by then.



I shouldn't call it a clone since I haven't seen it in California, but I'm just assuming...it's also called "Fast and Furious Supercharged" in California, and it's part of the tram tour, so it uses the tram but also uses screens. I suspect it will be similar in Florida, except it's own ride vehicle obviously. (We would need someone that's experienced it in California to really comment.)


----------



## mum22girlz

Looks like Disney Vacation Account is dead. I just received this in an email:

Thank you for your participation in the _Disney Vacation Account_ program. It shows you're a true Disney fan and we're grateful for that. At this time, we are discontinuing the program and no new accounts or contributions are being accepted.

Click here for more information. Thanks again for your participation and for your understanding.


----------



## mikeamizzle

It will be interesting to see how they adapt F&F Supercharged from the Hollywood version. As its a section of the tram tour, it uses a lot of simulation effects to make the tram "feel" as if its moving fast.

Hopefully they will change this one up a bit more from Hollywood's version than they did with Kong 360.


----------



## Tigger's ally

ucfknight said:


> It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye:
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...1_roller-coasters-wizarding-world-theme-parks



yeah, I had seen many people saying kids were spitting.  Hadn't seen the eye thing.  Not good at all.  I rode them once several  years ago with my dad who was around 70 at the time and I was ok, but he didn't fare too well.


----------



## skier_pete

mikeamizzle said:


> It will be interesting to see how they adapt F&F Supercharged from the Hollywood version. As its a section of the tram tour, it uses a lot of simulation effects to make the tram "feel" as if its moving fast.
> 
> Hopefully they will change this one up a bit more from Hollywood's version than they did with Kong 360.



Maybe a better term than clone is "Genetic mutation of the original"


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Maybe a better term than clone is "Genetic mutation of the original"



When you put it like that I think---"my poor boys!"


----------



## mikepizzo

mum22girlz said:


> Looks like Disney Vacation Account is dead. I just received this in an email:
> 
> Thank you for your participation in the _Disney Vacation Account_ program. It shows you're a true Disney fan and we're grateful for that. At this time, we are discontinuing the program and no new accounts or contributions are being accepted.
> 
> Click here for more information. Thanks again for your participation and for your understanding.



I remember maybe a year or so ago there was an issue with the Disney Vacation Account automatically transferring money from the participants other account.  It was obviously an error but I don't think there was any "closure" to the story from a non-participant perspective.  Were you one of the individuals affected by that error?  If so, what came from it?


----------



## mum22girlz

mikepizzo said:


> I remember maybe a year or so ago there was an issue with the Disney Vacation Account automatically transferring money from the participants other account.  It was obviously an error but I don't think there was any "closure" to the story from a non-participant perspective.  Were you one of the individuals affected by that error?  If so, what came from it?



I never had a problem using the DVA. Most of what I put into it was discounted gift cards from Sam's Club. The account was always available when I tried to log in, and using the funds to pay was flawless both when using a TA and when paying online using MDE. The bonus wasn't great, but it was nice to have for spending money.


----------



## jlundeen

mum22girlz said:


> I never had a problem using the DVA. Most of what I put into it was discounted gift cards from Sam's Club. The account was always available when I tried to log in, and using the funds to pay was flawless both when using a TA and when paying online using MDE. The bonus wasn't great, but it was nice to have for spending money.


I've had both good and bad experiences using the vacation club account. I enjoyed having a place to put gift cards and slowly  accumulate funds towards a trip. The bonus was nice also for a little extra spending money.

 Let's hope that closing this will not turn into a nightmare, as a lot of people have money tied up in that account. I requested gift cards over an hour ago, and so far, have not seen anything in my email. Getting a little worried.


----------



## ucfknight

********** said:


> People will complain that that ride is short, but shorter coasters make for more throughput of people, so it's a tough balance.



Those 2 things really aren't correlated.  A shorter ride doesn't necessarily mean higher throughput.  Shorter just means shorter.   You could have a 15 second long coaster than only has 1 car on the track which fits 2 people in it and takes 1 minute to load.  That wouldn't have a very good hourly throughput despite the ride only being 15 seconds long.  Or you could have a 5 minute long coaster which can accommodate 15 trains on the track at once which each hold 32 guests and can be dispatched in 30 seconds.  Which one will have higher throughput?

The real key to throughput for a coaster are:

1.  How many trains can be on the track at the same time? 
i.e. how many blocks is the track split up into.  Each track block can only have a single train in it.  No other train can enter the same block of track until the block is fully cleared by the previous train.  This is how collisions are prevented.  Longer coasters often have multiple mid-course brake runs where a train can be stopped, which means the track is broken into more blocks, which allows more trains to be on the track at the same time.  This is why longer coasters don't mean lower throughput.  Looking at the track layout of Slinky Dog and that there is only one place mid-course to stop the train, I'm going to guess they will run 3 trains on this track simultaneously.  Possibly 4 depending on the length of the final brake run (tough to tell from the overheads if it can fit 2 trains there).

2.  How many guests fit on each train?  
If the animation released by Disney is accurate, it looks like there will be 10 rows on each train, with 2 guests per row.  That's only 20 guests per train.  So not very many as far as coasters go.

3.  How quickly can trains be unloaded, loaded, and dispatched and how long will the load station be empty between trains?   
This part will be crucial.  From the overheads it looks like there will possibly be a separate unload zone and load zone as on 7DMT, Everest, and Rock 'n Roller Coaster.  This will help keep the trains moving, so that's a good sign if I'm seeing it correctly.  Until the ride is in operation we won't know how efficient they will be.  With only 10 rows to check and Disney's penchant for cutting labor costs, how many cast members will be on restraint check duty?  If only 2 that may cause them to not be incredibly efficient with the dispatches.

So there are many factors in guest throughput, but the ride itself being shorter isn't really one of them.  Example:

Expedition Everest is a much longer coaster than Slinky Dog, but I guarantee its hourly guest throughput is way higher than Slinky Dog will be.  Everest fits 32 guests per train, has separate unload and load stations, has enough track blocks to operate 5 trains at a time, and has an efficient dispatch process.  That's why it has a nice high hourly throughput of probably 2000 guests per hour.

The Barnstormer is a much shorter coaster than Everest  but it's hourly throughput is likely only 25% that of Everest's.  It has trains that only fit 16 guests, it has a shared unload/load zone, it can only have 2 trains on the track, and has less cast members checking restraints.  That's why it has a very low hourly throughput of maybe 500 guests per hour (likely lower).


----------



## skier_pete

@ucfknight - I agree with what you are saying, and I did oversimplify things. I guess what I meant to say is more this "If you want to run a coaster with only TWO cars, there is an optimal length of the coaster, and typically that length is about 2-3 minutes long. This gives you just enough time to unload and load the second car while the first car is on the tracks.  A bit longer coaster (4-5 minutes) can run 3 cars at a time as long as they have two loading / unloading areas to increase capacity - see BTMRR as an example of this. Everest is another example of this, where they have a car loading, another car unloading, and a third on the track. Again, longer ride (4-5 minutes long) with 3 cars at a time, so optimized capacity. 

However, if you have a coaster that is says 2 minutes and 30 seconds long, and a coaster that is 3 minutes and 30 seconds long, that extra minute does NOT give you enough time to load a third car, so there are optimal lengths of roller coasters for maximizing patron throughput.  (Example: People want 7DMT to be longer, but if they made it 30 seconds longer, it would have reduced capacity by about 20%.) 

 Looking at the Slinky coaster, I have a hard time believing they are running 3 cars at a time, the track doesn't look long enough. It's undoubtably a 2 car track.


----------



## Fantasia79

The new Marriott is "EPCOT Area?"   I can see calling it, 'Near Disney," or " the closest thing between I-4 and Disney"

1/2 the views could be amazing though.


----------



## ucfknight

********** said:


> @ucfknight - I agree with what you are saying, and I did oversimplify things. I guess what I meant to say is more this "If you want to run a coaster with only TWO cars, there is an optimal length of the coaster, and typically that length is about 2-3 minutes long. This gives you just enough time to unload and load the second car while the first car is on the tracks.  A bit longer coaster (4-5 minutes) can run 3 cars at a time as long as they have two loading / unloading areas to increase capacity - see BTMRR as an example of this. Everest is another example of this, where they have a car loading, another car unloading, and a third on the track. Again, longer ride (4-5 minutes long) with 3 cars at a time, so optimized capacity.
> 
> However, if you have a coaster that is says 2 minutes and 30 seconds long, and a coaster that is 3 minutes and 30 seconds long, that extra minute does NOT give you enough time to load a third car, so there are optimal lengths of roller coasters for maximizing patron throughput.  (Example: People want 7DMT to be longer, but if they made it 30 seconds longer, it would have reduced capacity by about 20%.)
> 
> Looking at the Slinky coaster, I have a hard time believing they are running 3 cars at a time, the track doesn't look long enough. It's undoubtably a 2 car track.



As I noted earlier, Everest can have 5 trains running.  That's why it has a big hourly throughput.

As for Slinky Dog, if there are separate load and unload zones as it looks like, plus the brake run outside, they could easily run 3 trains on the track.  They could even run 4 with the 2 launch points:
Train 1 is running through first part of course.  Train 2 is at load zone.  Train 3 is at unload zone.  Train 4 is at brake run waiting to enter the station.  Train 1 is clear at this point to the mid-course launch point.  If it arrives there before train 4 clears the brake run it is held at mid-course.
Train 2 can now be dispatched from load zone and waiting at first launch point.
Train 3 moves up from unload zone to load zone.
Train 4 moves from outside brake run to unload zone.
Train 1 can then be launched from mid-course launch point to run through 2nd half of track.
Train 2 is launched as it is now clear to mid-course.
Lather, rinse, repeat.

In practice, though, I really think they'll have 3 trains on the track as long as there is a separate load zone and unload zone.  It will be trivial to do that as long as there are those 3 spots at the station (load, unload, and brake run).


----------



## ucfknight

Fantasia79 said:


> The new Marriott is "EPCOT Area?"   I can see calling it, 'Near Disney," or " the closest thing between I-4 and Disney"
> 
> *1/2 the views could be amazing though.*



The JW Marriott's "view" rooms will mainly have a great view of Hilton's Bonnet Creek Resort complex.  Although I guess you'll be able to see Illuminations 1.5 miles away off in the distance.
It wouldn't even qualify as "the closest thing between I-4 and Disney" because that, again, would be Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Permits were filed today for the rockwork in Star Wars Land

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/permi...-wars-galaxys-edge-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits were filed today for the rockwork in Star Wars Land
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/permi...-wars-galaxys-edge-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Yep the direct permit is posted in the DHS construction thread.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## a4matte

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Plans for a new Marriott hotel near Epcot have been filed
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...-jw-marriott-disney-world-20170725-story.html



Oh my god, that is so damn ugly.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Rex Jackson Named General Manager of LEGOLAND Florida Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Veterinary Treatment Room Reopens at Disney's Animal Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*News

This Week's Special Offers at Disney Springs (July 23-29)*


----------



## vallygirl0221

rteetz said:


>


and now I am buying a new stocking this year...


----------



## vacationer1954

a4matte said:


> Oh my god, that is so damn ugly.


I've seen this referred to as "Miami Beach style". It reminds me of MSC's new cruise ship, Seaside. I find it quite attractive.


----------



## Fantasia79

ucfknight said:


> The JW Marriott's "view" rooms will mainly have a great view of Hilton's Bonnet Creek Resort complex.  Although I guess you'll be able to see Illuminations 1.5 miles away off in the distance.
> It wouldn't even qualify as "the closest thing between I-4 and Disney" because that, again, would be Bonnet Creek.



16 stories up, might be a lot of Orlando you can see


----------



## Fantasia79

*News*

*Baseline Tap House to open this fall*

Sorry if this has been posted previously.  Looks like something will be at HS besides 4 rides this fall.

Cool concept.


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> Baseline Tap House to open this fall
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted previously.  Looks like something will be at HS besides 4 rides this fall.
> 
> Cool concept.


Where is this going exactly?


----------



## umichigan10

umichigan10 said:


> Where is this going exactly?


To answer my own question: where streets of America used to be utilizing the remaining facades


----------



## Fantasia79

umichigan10 said:


> Where is this going exactly?



Right?  It says a Brand new area being reimagined called grand Avenue.  I don't remember anything about a Grand Avenue. I'm intreagued


----------



## Fantasia79

umichigan10 said:


> To answer my own question: where streets of America used to be utilizing the remaining facades



So that facade they couldn't take down?  Wasn't that NYC/San Fran?  Guess you can always redo/paint over that


----------



## Killer Fish

I like more places to get beer.


----------



## Fantasia79

That was a very informative google search.  Not sure how I missed that.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Where is this going exactly?


Writers Stop.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Killer Fish said:


> I like more places to get beer.



Aye Aye Matie!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> So that facade they couldn't take down?  Wasn't that NYC/San Fran?  Guess you can always redo/paint over that


They could've taken them down. This just acts as an entry way into Star Wars.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> They could've taken them down. This just acts as an entry way into Star Wars.



Gotcha.  I remembered a facade on the back side of a restaurant they stopped at.  I'm not as familiar with HS, haven't been there in quite a while.  Planning 1/2 a day in 2018, hopefully there will be something to do!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Gotcha.  I remembered a facade on the back side of a restaurant they stopped at.  I'm not as familiar with HS, haven't been there in quite a while.  Planning 1/2 a day in 2018, hopefully there will be something to do!


Writers Stop is right next to Sci-Fi Dine In but the facade itself is just a facade. It saves them from having to completely redo that area since if they took down those facades you would see backsides of buildings.


----------



## Fantasia79

Hope they stock some of the deserts from Writers Stop. That carrot cake cookie was terrific.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Hope they stock some of the deserts from Writers Stop. That carrot cake cookie was terrific.


It is still at DHS just in a different location closer to the front of the park.


----------



## Fantasia79

Thanks!  Was looking on menus and couldn't find it


----------



## Roxyfire

Fantasia79 said:


> Thanks!  Was looking on menus and couldn't find it



Sweet spells has them, along with that giant butterfinger cupcake I think. I didn't try either but they looked good.


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Right?  It says a Brand new area being reimagined called grand Avenue.  I don't remember anything about a Grand Avenue. I'm intreagued


I was afraid this was gonna be a rebranding of the front of the park but I was thankfully mistaken. Seems like a cool spot


----------



## skier_pete

Whoa, no GMR, no Ellen, no Dragon Challenge for my next trip...but at least there's a place I can get a beer and a pretzel now!!  

I'm just kidding - always up for more food locations. I've never been in the writer's shop but I sort of know where this is. It sounds like it won't quite be a "restaurant", right? More like a bar and snacks location. That's actually something DHS doesn't have too much of, so I suppose it will be a good thing.  

The one thing that has me confused is the theming. More them of Grand Avenue seems to be based on "modern day downtown LA", but that seems like a weird theme to plop in between Muppets Plaza, Star Tours, and Galaxy's Edge. (Like others, I'm having a hard time grasping how they are linking Star Tours to the new land - cause there's no way in hell they are shutting down Star Tours.


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The ADA compliant Minnie vans are showing up
> 
> https://twitter.com/hecallsmePP/status/889469440986894336


It's good to hear that they will be able to accommodate ecv's without requiring occupant transfer.


----------



## Irish_Mike

********** said:


> The one thing that has me confused is the theming. More them of Grand Avenue seems to be based on "modern day downtown LA", but that seems like a weird theme to plop in between Muppets Plaza, Star Tours, and Galaxy's Edge. (Like others, I'm having a hard time grasping how they are linking Star Tours to the new land - cause there's no way in hell they are shutting down Star Tours.



From what I understand, until it closes/is rethemed in however many years, Star Tours is going to just exist in it's little bubble - not directly part of SWL, but still a part of the parks. Grand Avenue will sort of connect the two via the roadway that runs to the tunnel and Galaxy's Edge, but it won't be linked to the new land outside of "Hey, like Star Wars? Check out this other attraction!"

The refurbs to Muppet Plaza (including the logo change for MuppetVision) seem to be aimed at giving the area more of a LA vibe as well, though it really isn't going to be connected to Grand Avenue thanks to a wall divider. In the end, it seems like Disney just want a somewhat cohesive theme/vibe that guests can move through as they all run to Galaxy's Edge. A themed transitional area, not a themed land.

@rteetz can correct me if I have something wrong


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> From what I understand, until it closes/is rethemed in however many years, Star Tours is going to just exist in it's little bubble - not directly part of SWL, but still a part of the parks. Grand Avenue will sort of connect the two via the roadway that runs to the tunnel and Galaxy's Edge, but it won't be linked to the new land outside of "Hey, like Star Wars? Check out this other attraction!"
> 
> The refurbs to Muppet Plaza (including the logo change for MuppetVision) seem to be aimed at giving the area more of a LA vibe as well, though it really isn't going to be connected to Grand Avenue thanks to a wall divider. In the end, it seems like Disney just want a somewhat cohesive theme/vibe that guests can move through as they all run to Galaxy's Edge. A themed transitional area, not a themed land.
> 
> @rteetz can correct me if I have something wrong


Correct until they close Star Tours to either get rid of it or retheme it, it will stay in its own bubble like you said.

And correct on Muppets/Grand Avenue. It is a transition area into Star Wars.


----------



## Fantasia79

To be honest, as a high school student, walking into star tours area was the coolest thing I had ever experienced (at 17)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DVC referral program

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...rogram?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DVC referral program
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...rogram?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



$120 meal, I'll take that.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Castaway Cay Named Top Cruise Line Private Island*


----------



## crazy4wdw

WDWNT is reporting that the Lights of Winter may be returning to Epcot this year.   Anyone else heard this?  Their rumor is based on a pin that will released over the holidays that will feature the Lights of Winter.  Seems like pure speculation to me. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/rumor-lights-winter-returning-epcot-holidays-around-world/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> WDWNT is reporting that the Lights of Winter may be returning to Epcot this year.   Anyone else heard this?  Their rumor is based on a pin that will released over the holidays that will feature the Lights of Winter.  Seems like pure speculation to me.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/rumor-lights-winter-returning-epcot-holidays-around-world/


Yeah purely based off of a pin which is hardly a rumor.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Airline Officials Now Suggest Getting to Orlando International Airport 3 Hours Early*


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Alice in Wonderland debuted in 1951 on this date.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Airline Officials Now Suggest Getting to Orlando International Airport 3 Hours Early*



And in a related announcement, the bars and restaurants inside the airport said why stop at 3?  Come on in 5 hours early!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Not sure if this was reported. I was out of town for a while.

Disney's Broadway Hit Musical, Newsies, will be having encore showings of its movie in select movie theaters on August 5th and 9th! Check your local movie theater to check if it is being offered and for showtimes. It is also currently available on digital download, but it was great seeing this in a movie theater first.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Castaway Cay Named Top Cruise Line Private Island*




No surprise here. There's probably not another one that's even close. That may change, however, when MSC finishes theirs next year.


----------



## STLstone

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Not sure if this was reported. I was out of town for a while.
> 
> Disney's Broadway Hit Musical, Newsies, will be having encore showings of its movie in select movie theaters on August 5th and 9th! Check your local movie theater to check if it is being offered and for showtimes. It is also currently available on digital download, but it was great seeing this in a movie theater first.


Thanks, but the digital download of that has already been playing on a loop in my house for a couple of months.   ...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So what does everyone think the 2 new Christmas experiences in DHS will be?  Are we talking Osborne Lights level or something like Olaf wearing a santa hat?



Fantasia79 said:


> To be honest, as a high school student, walking into star tours area was the coolest thing I had ever experienced (at 17)



I was in the marching band my senior year of high school. The band played in DHS and I swear half the band stopped playing when we rounded the corner and saw the life size AT AT and Ewok village.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DVC referral program
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-pr...rogram?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



Hey, I am willing to refer anyone that is planning to buy DVC anyways! 

Though being an honest man I will tell you you should look out for yourself and buy resale and avoid getting me any reward - but if you insist on direct buy - then I'm your man to refer you!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission Space will move away from Green and Orange Mission names

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/mission-space-versions-will-new-names-debut-no-orange-green-teams/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Late Night Menu at Morimoto Asia

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/morimoto-asia-in-disney-springs-offers-new-late-night-menu/


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Well, after breaking my ankle and having surgery to get it fixed, I'm finally able to move a little now. Trying to catch up on everything!


Feel better soon my friend!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *2017 News Stories
> 
> Disneyland Maxpass*
> 
> *Disney takes full ownership of Disneyland Paris*
> 
> *Disney Riveria Resort*
> 
> *Star Wars Resort*
> 
> *Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge*
> 
> *Toy Story Land*
> 
> *Pixar Pier/Pixar Fest*
> 
> *Disney Skyliner*
> 
> *Mission: Space Update*
> 
> *Tron *
> 
> *Guardians of the Galaxy replaces Universe of Energy*
> 
> *Ratatouille comes to France*
> 
> *New China Film*
> 
> *Coronado Springs Tower*
> 
> *Caribbean Beach Changes*
> 
> *Super Hero Land at DCA*
> 
> *Not one, not two, but THREE Cruise ships!*
> 
> *New Magic Kingdom Theater*
> 
> *Disneyland Paris Marvel Hotel*
> 
> *New Space Themed Restaurant coming to Epcot*
> 
> *Carsland to Celebrate Halloween*
> 
> *Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway coming to DHS*
> 
> *Happily Ever After Nighttime Spectacular*
> 
> *Club 33 coming to WDW*
> 
> *Bob Iger extends contract in 2019*
> 
> *Pandora Opens!*
> 
> *DisneyQuest to Close*



Well I added this list with links to the first post of the thread.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Just got an email that block out dates for Annual Passes are going to be lifted early.


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Just got an email that block out dates for Annual Passes are going to be lifted early.


Yep, they are saying it is for APs to be able to see GMR and UOE one last time.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New TSA screening rules 

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tsa-electronics-screening-20170726-story.html


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Correct until they close Star Tours to either get rid of it or retheme it, it will stay in its own bubble like you said.
> 
> And correct on Muppets/Grand Avenue. It is a transition area into Star Wars.



Would it be feasible to put a "tunnel" backstage so when you exit Star Tours you end up in Galaxy's Edge?


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Would it be feasible to put a "tunnel" backstage so when you exit Star Tours you end up in Galaxy's Edge?


Not really. It would be a long tunnel along the current parking lot entrance or would have to underground.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New TSA screening rules
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tsa-electronics-screening-20170726-story.html


Oh good, it doesn't apply if you are TSA Precheck!


----------



## rteetz

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> Oh good, it doesn't apply if you are TSA Precheck!


Yep, I just applied for pre-check


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Fantasia79 said:


> The new Marriott is "EPCOT Area?"   I can see calling it, 'Near Disney," or " the closest thing between I-4 and Disney"


As long as they get Disney's permission to market it that way!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Yep, I just applied for pre-check



So easy, and so worth it.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Fire Alarm Testing at Disney's BoardWalk Resort July 27-Aug. 5*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




I love the song - but that video has a "From Justin to Kelly" cheesiness factor to it


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission Space will move away from Green and Orange Mission names
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/mission-space-versions-will-new-names-debut-no-orange-green-teams/



The new names make me think Disney is planning to consider these as 2 different rides instead of two versions of the same ride.


----------



## Fantasia79

That's what I understood, it was going to be a different ride between the two now.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> That's what I understood, it was going to be a different ride between the two now.


They will be two different missions now. Green will orbit Earth and Orange will still go to Mars. The rides should still give you the same "feeling".


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Gourmet Donuts at Disneyland Resort: No Limit to the Creativity*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Online Check-In Now Available on My Disney Experience App, Allowing Guests to Start Walt Disney World Resort Vacation Right Away*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Endless Virtual Backgrounds Available at the Disney PhotoPass Studio at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DCA Update

http://micechat.com/167062-dca-update-farewell-to-bugs-land/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shark Reef has been filled in

https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-shark-reef-filled-miss-adventure-falls-air-july-2017/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Online Check-In Now Available on My Disney Experience App, Allowing Guests to Start Walt Disney World Resort Vacation Right Away*



Hasn't this been the case for a while? What is different about this?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Hasn't this been the case for a while? What is different about this?


You can do the online check in from the app. I believe it used to be that you had to make the room requests on the website but now you can do it all on the app.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission: Space relaunches August 13th with new missions and a new height requirement for the green side. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...relaunches-aug-13-with-brand-new-experiences/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Saw this on the Orlando Informer Facebook page...

"Universal's theme parks have seen a 15.6% increase in revenue over this time last year and an overall explosion in profitability: in the first half of 2010, they only made $57 million; today, it's $948 million."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jane Foray voice in Ducktales passes away

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rteetz

*News

Strong Theme Park Performance in Comcast 2017 Q2 Earnings Call*


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Online Check-In Now Available on My Disney Experience App, Allowing Guests to Start Walt Disney World Resort Vacation Right Away*


The last clause of that sentence will be true only when they start sending the DME to one of the parks or the TTC. Actually, I wonder if that isn't the plan. Then they can just start jamming the buses full without regard to waiting for them to fill up, or have 1 bus making stops at 4 resorts. That said, I like to start off at the hotel, meeting the people at the lobby and checking-in the traditional way.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> The last clause of that sentence will be true only when they start sending the DME to one of the parks or the TTC.


I am one who doesn't really want to go right to the parks. I usually have a carry on and don't want to take that to the parks so I like going to the hotel and dropping that off first.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> They will be two different missions now. Green will orbit Earth and Orange will still go to Mars. The rides should still give you the same "feeling".


wondering if they will have a separate FP for the two....or do they now?  I haven't had to get FP for awhile but it's coming soon for my next trip.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> wondering if they will have a separate FP for the two....or do they now?  I haven't had to get FP for awhile but it's coming soon for my next trip.


They didn't have separate ones prior to this. Green was always a short wait while Orange could be 30+ minutes at times.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> wondering if they will have a separate FP for the two....or do they now?  I haven't had to get FP for awhile but it's coming soon for my next trip.



As of now, when you redeem a FP for Mission Space they ask you which side you want. I'm sure a FP is not necessary most of the time but I still get it because it's just easier that way.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space relaunches August 13th with new missions and a new height requirement for the green side.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...relaunches-aug-13-with-brand-new-experiences/


I'm calling this a small victory for one less ride closed during the trip!

Thanks for the information


----------



## Stasieki

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm calling this a small victory for one less ride closed during the trip!
> 
> Thanks for the information



I agree... now if Splash will get delayed like Big Thunder did last year, we will be good to go


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited release YesterEars Tees and magicband

https://www.disneystore.com/yesterears-limited-release-tees/mn/1029801/

Disney needs to stop coming out with stuff I want...


----------



## romitaz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space relaunches August 13th with new missions and a new height requirement for the green side.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...relaunches-aug-13-with-brand-new-experiences/


Is there any info on when they will open Fastpass for this ride?  Still showing as unavailable.


----------



## MommaBerd

romitaz said:


> Is there any info on when they will open Fastpass for this ride?  Still showing as unavailable.



I just checked for my date (Sept. 15) and it said there were no more FPs for that day.


----------



## rteetz

romitaz said:


> Is there any info on when they will open Fastpass for this ride?  Still showing as unavailable.


Nothing yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am just wondering about the new online check in available on the app now...

I've never really been upgraded in regards to a hotel room but I've heard of a lot of people on here who have. I guess if you check in online your possibility to get upgraded is about 0?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am just wondering about the new online check in available on the app now...
> 
> I've never really been upgraded in regards to a hotel room but I've heard of a lot of people on here who have. I guess if you check in online your possibility to get upgraded is about 0?


Probably.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Probably.



So with everyone checking in online that gives me a better chance for an upgrade!! Polynesian from all star movies here I come!!

Hey, it's Disney, I can dream.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FYI FP do seem to be loaded....

This is for Tuesday September 12th.   This is me mock replacing a FP so don't pay attention to the times as it's trying to match the times for my already existing FP.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited release YesterEars Tees and magicband
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/yesterears-limited-release-tees/mn/1029801/
> 
> Disney needs to stop coming out with stuff I want...



If only they would make them in women's sizes. Disney is pretty terrible in general when it comes to women's clothing, I would buy so much of the Twenty Eight and Main stuff if it came in women's sizes.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Aerial Images of the Disney Springs parking garage work

http://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-disney-springs-third-parking-garage-construction-july-2017/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> FYI FP do seem to be loaded....
> 
> This is for Tuesday September 12th.   This is me mock replacing a FP so don't pay attention to the times as it's trying to match the times for my already existing FP.
> View attachment 256453



Thanks!!  Just went and snagged one for 8/15!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks!!  Just went and snagged one for 8/15!


No problem!

I went and swapped out my Living with the Land FP on 9/12 for Mission: Space and for the exact same time too


----------



## Mal6586

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am just wondering about the new online check in available on the app now...
> 
> I've never really been upgraded in regards to a hotel room but I've heard of a lot of people on here who have. I guess if you check in online your possibility to get upgraded is about 0?



Maybe not zero, but slimmer? We checked in online in December, booked for a standard at All Star Music, which would have been Broadway, Country, or Rock sections, but we got put in a preferred in the Jazz section. We didn't request it and nobody contacted us about it, but that's where our room assignment text sent us.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am just wondering about the new online check in available on the app now...
> 
> I've never really been upgraded in regards to a hotel room but I've heard of a lot of people on here who have. I guess if you check in online your possibility to get upgraded is about 0?



I have never been upgraded, checking in regular or checking in on-line - I would say your odds of either are slim. I personally do the on-line check-in, but then when we arrive at the resort if we are early in the day we go to the desk anyways and talk directly to the CM there about room location - of course I am mostly not interested in much besides getting a room reasonably close to the main entrance because I have some foot issues that often hobble me at WDW, and the less walking at the resort the better.  We are also DVC - and the likelyhood of an upgrade for DVC is pretty dang low at the best of times. 

That said I like on-line check-in in that we never have to go to the desk, we can drop our crap from the plane with bell services, head out to the park, and wait for a text to tell me the room is ready, and then head right for the room. Two trips ago, we actually wore our swim suits ON THE PLANE to Florida, and went right to the water park, coming back directly to our room at Beach Club. 

The upgrade of on-line check-in to MDE is pretty insignificant though - you can already do it 60 days in advance on the computer, now you can do it on the mobile app. I don't have a difficulty finding the time to do it on a computer, but I suppose some people prefer using the APP.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So with everyone checking in online that gives me a better chance for an upgrade!! Polynesian from all star movies here I come!!
> 
> Hey, it's Disney, I can dream.


Checking into CBR in Feb of 2016 we were placed in a Pirate room (we had booked a standard room).  The cast member tried to tell us what an awesome upgrade that was and how lucky we were.  I politely declined the room stating we wanted a standard room, closer to the main area, with Queen beds (most important factor - if I wanted to share a double we'd have booked AllStars and saved a boatload of money).  

After a long wait (at least 20 minutes), multiple phone calls, etc., we were upgraded to the Grand Floridian (they had no 2 Queen Rooms available for us at CBR).  It was a dream come true, awesome awesome trip and memories!  Had we not gone to the desk to check-in and just taken our room assignment, gone to the park and come back later I wonder what would've happened.  Since that time I always build in the time on our agenda to at least go to the desk, check-in and see where our room is just in case we'd get some Pixie Dust again.


----------



## romitaz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> FYI FP do seem to be loaded....
> 
> This is for Tuesday September 12th.   This is me mock replacing a FP so don't pay attention to the times as it's trying to match the times for my already existing FP.
> View attachment 256453


Thanks as well!  I got ours booked for September


----------



## HuskieJohn

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just a little side tracked on the new SW land...
> 
> I ended up kind of yelling (not really, but yeah) at an imagineer at the pavilion over the weekend. The guy giving the speech said that the Falcon is owned by some crappy other trader. Now, I don't know if the timeline is supposed to be before Force Awakens...but I mean, it can't really right because the Falcon was probably on Jakku most of that time.
> 
> Chewie would never get rid of the Falcon, so I have no idea what it is doing there. That detail really bothered me (remember, unreasonably big sw fan here).



I believe that Pablo has already said that Star Wars Land is not a part of canon...so you can just enjoy the experience rather than just worry about where exactly it fits.

That being said the only period of time the explanation would make sense is some time just before Unkar stole it between 28ABY (after Bloodline as the First Order was not yet public as it will be in the park) and 32ABY (per Rey's comment in TFA -34ABY "this ship hasn't flown in years").

Who knows...maybe this ride you do a run for Unkar and your "actions" result is the reason it can no longer fly...though that sounds both cool and horrible.  You could then be a part of the movie story while at the same time be the jerk who broke the Falcon.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

romitaz said:


> Thanks as well!  I got ours booked for September


Yay!


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> They didn't have separate ones prior to this. Green was always a short wait while Orange could be 30+ minutes at times.



It was a smart move to update the ride.  A lot of people that were riding the Orange side because they wanted the more intense experience, may now move over to the green side because its now a unique experience.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Enjoy Discounted Concierge Collection Stays Through Sept. 15*


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission: Space relaunches August 13th with new missions and a new height requirement for the green side.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...relaunches-aug-13-with-brand-new-experiences/


Think there's any chance of a soft opening? We're there five days earlier!


----------



## Reddog1134

Ambehnke said:


> Think there's any chance of a soft opening? We're there five days earlier!



There's always a chance of a soft opening, but by definition you usually never know if they will have one until it happens.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Think there's any chance of a soft opening? We're there five days earlier!


Probably not more than maybe a day before. Refurbs usually don't open early.


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> FYI FP do seem to be loaded....
> 
> This is for Tuesday September 12th.   This is me mock replacing a FP so don't pay attention to the times as it's trying to match the times for my already existing FP.
> View attachment 256453



Thanks! I was able to get one - and I had *just* checked when I posted earlier.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> Thanks! I was able to get one - and I had *just* checked when I posted earlier.


Oh I'm soooo happy you got one!!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> They will be two different missions now. Green will orbit Earth and Orange will still go to Mars. The rides should still give you the same "feeling".


does this mean I will still feel sick on green?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> does this mean I will still feel sick on green?


Well if you got sick on green before than probably. Green is the "lighter" of the two.


----------



## Bay Max

romitaz said:


> Is there any info on when they will open Fastpass for this ride?  Still showing as unavailable.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been checking feverishly.  (Please tell me that your checking has been feverish.  )

Edited to add that I just got my FP!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Character Changes at Animal Kingdom 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-greet-shuffle-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character Changes at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-greet-shuffle-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



NOT TARZAN!!!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Well if you got sick on green before than probably. Green is the "lighter" of the two.


I hadn't done it before... I am a little nervous to try


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I hadn't done it before... I am a little nervous to try


I have only ever done Green and never had a problem.


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> I hadn't done it before... I am a little nervous to try



It's not bad at all. Your eyes get a little wonky during the takeoff part. You just have to mentally let go and not worry too much about it. It's really neat to feel the pressure up against your chest.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal's Mardi Gras dates announced

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/universal-events/mardi-gras/universal-mardi-gras-2018-dates-announced/


----------



## circus4u

Roxyfire said:


> It's not bad at all. Your eyes get a little wonky during the takeoff part. You just have to mentally let go and not worry too much about it. It's really neat to feel the pressure up against your chest.


I felt the pressure against my chest a week ago Wednesday and I wasn't even in DisneyWorld.  I think the doctors called it a heart attack.  (Got to have a sense of humor about these things.  Morbid sense of humor maybe, but still a sense of humor.  -- Feeling good now.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some Last Jedi Images leaked today...

http://epicstream.com/news/New-Star...firm-Snoke-And-Praetorian-Guards-Leaked-Looks


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some Last Jedi Images leaked today...
> 
> http://epicstream.com/news/New-Star...firm-Snoke-And-Praetorian-Guards-Leaked-Looks


Snoke popped up in my FB feed earlier.


----------



## Roxyfire

circus4u said:


> I felt the pressure against my chest a week ago Wednesday and I wasn't even in DisneyWorld.  I think the doctors called it a heart attack.  (Got to have a sense of humor about these things.  Morbid sense of humor maybe, but still a sense of humor.  -- Feeling good now.)



Ouch, well glad to hear it turned out alright. Too bad you didn't get bask in the glory of mid 90's Gary Sinise.


----------



## amalone1013

Moliphino said:


> If only they would make them in women's sizes. Disney is pretty terrible in general when it comes to women's clothing, I would buy so much of the Twenty Eight and Main stuff if it came in women's sizes.



I still buy them... lol. But I like to have a few nice non-fitted tees for when I'm feeling lazy. I do wish they made some of this stuff in women's sizes though.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Yep, I just applied for pre-check



Best thing ever!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character Changes at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-greet-shuffle-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


Slightly OT but related... any rumors that they'd have a Karl Fredrickson M&G again anytime soon? Would love that.


----------



## MommaBerd

circus4u said:


> I felt the pressure against my chest a week ago Wednesday and I wasn't even in DisneyWorld.  I think the doctors called it a heart attack.  (Got to have a sense of humor about these things.  Morbid sense of humor maybe, but still a sense of humor.  -- Feeling good now.)



YIKES!!! So glad you are OK! Laughter IS the best medicine!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Slightly OT but related... any rumors that they'd have a Karl Fredrickson M&G again anytime soon? Would love that.


Not that I have seen


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Snoke popped up in my FB feed earlier.



Boy...it seems like they are trying to weave some "mystery" there thats gonna be 100% predictable.  I hope they get over the 8 year old demographic for these next two movies...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Marty Sklar has passed away   He just signed my book a week ago.

http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-marty-sklar-1934-2017


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Marty Sklar has passed away   He just signed my book a week ago.
> 
> http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-marty-sklar-1934-2017


Yeah started a separate thread on this. A true Disney legend gone but certainly not forgotten.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Marty Sklar has passed away   He just signed my book a week ago.
> 
> http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-marty-sklar-1934-2017



I just got the twitter alert and hopped on here immediately... what a huge loss to the Disney community.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character Changes at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-greet-shuffle-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



I was just asking myself yesterday why Timon hasn't started meeting yet? I'm happy to see that! More Lion King in the parks is always better in my opinion. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Marty Sklar has passed away   He just signed my book a week ago.
> 
> http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-marty-sklar-1934-2017



Definitely a very sad loss. I was fortunate to see him at the Pirates panel at the D23 Expo. I just looked at all of my pictures from the D23 Expo, and I noticed I got a picture of him when he was shown on the big screen in the arena. He will definitely be missed amongst Disney fans! Thanks for everything you did, Marty!


----------



## kungaloosh22

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Marty Sklar has passed away   He just signed my book a week ago.
> 
> http://waltdisney.org/blog/remembering-marty-sklar-1934-2017



Very sad! I gasped out loud when I saw this on my facebook feed tonight.


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> NOT TARZAN!!!



So didn't they remove him before for the same reason they got rid of Captain Jack.  A few too many guests were telling him a few too many inappropriate things.  Like telling Captain Jack to come back to their room and drink some rum with them?  

It's not hard for me to believe that a shirtless, ripped, man in a loin cloth would hear some frisky things.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of meet and greets, but I think for certain characters it would work better to see them without being able to really interact with them.

For example, let's pretend they retheme'd Swiss Family Treehouse to be Tarzan's treehouse, like in Disneyland.  Then during the retheme they connect all the rooms so Tarzan can go in and out of them without entering the actual queue where guests are.  

How cool would it be for the 7 people that walk through that attraction to maybe get lucky enough to see Tarzan in one of the rooms.  Then when he notices the people he runs to another room somewhere else.  The guests would be able to see him in his natural habitat.  It would be _his_ Treehouse after all.  

I feel like I'm picturing this better in my head than how I'm explaining it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yeah started a separate thread on this. A true Disney legend gone but certainly not forgotten.



Yep...talked to him at a couple of events over the years.  Had a nice chat in the lobby of yacht club many years ago.

He was an actual disney legend - a title that really only applies to a couple dozen people...my apologies to Oprah and mark hamill...


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am just wondering about the new online check in available on the app now...
> 
> I've never really been upgraded in regards to a hotel room but I've heard of a lot of people on here who have. I guess if you check in online your possibility to get upgraded is about 0?




I have been upgraded using online check in. I was booked in a standard king room at CSR and I got a room text while I was on DME. I looked up the room number and it was a King Junior Suite in a preferred location. I went to the front desk anyway because I wanted to get anniversary buttons and we were given extra pixie dust of a voucher for two glasses of champagne at the resort. I think there might be a better chance for upgrades if you check in at the front desk, but still possible with online check in.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I know there are tons of stories about fantastic upgrades at wdw...but my advice is don't spend a lot of time maneuvering for them.

Many hoteliers do upgrades as part of their standard model...Vegas is known for it.  Disney resorts only does them in balancing/inventory moves.  It is possible you'll get bumped on a rack rate...but the internal policy has been to avoid any "freebies" for years...

That being said...I would not avoid using the automated checkin feature for fear of upgrades.  Part of the mde design is to eliminate labor...and this move will eventually do just that. Using the desk has officially been put on notice that the end is nigh...

This was their plan long ago...before wifi and smartphones and tablets and email for everything.  They had a plan to send keys with chips in the mail that would be activated by a transponder when you arrived.  It's been a long time coming.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

A new DIS video was just posted previewing the new Disneyland Railroad route and the Rivers of America changes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 special GMR event 

https://d23.com/d23-event/celebrate-great-movie-ride/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Big Thunder Trail and the DL RR return! John Lasseter drove the inaugural train around the new train route. 

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/arti...reopening-disneyland-railroad-rivers-america/


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> So didn't they remove him before for the same reason they got rid of Captain Jack.  A few too many guests were telling him a few too many inappropriate things.  Like telling Captain Jack to come back to their room and drink some rum with them?
> 
> It's not hard for me to believe that a shirtless, ripped, man in a loin cloth would hear some frisky things.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of meet and greets, but I think for certain characters it would work better to see them without being able to really interact with them.
> 
> For example, let's pretend they retheme'd Swiss Family Treehouse to be Tarzan's treehouse, like in Disneyland.  Then during the retheme they connect all the rooms so Tarzan can go in and out of them without entering the actual queue where guests are.
> 
> How cool would it be for the 7 people that walk through that attraction to maybe get lucky enough to see Tarzan in one of the rooms.  Then when he notices the people he runs to another room somewhere else.  The guests would be able to see him in his natural habitat.  It would be _his_ Treehouse after all.
> 
> I feel like I'm picturing this better in my head than how I'm explaining it.



So yeah that is always the rumor. I have a hard time believing it TBH. I thought he was great to interact with tbh he was very convincing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well if you got sick on green before than probably. Green is the "lighter" of the two.



They made it seem like it was more of a change and specifically changing to allow smaller children to ride, etc. - so I think it is possible that you may not get sick on it now even if you did before ... obviously no way to know for certain until it actually opens


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*News*

Muppet*Vision 3D Down for Unexpected Maintenance until August 2


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some Last Jedi Images leaked today...
> 
> http://epicstream.com/news/New-Star...firm-Snoke-And-Praetorian-Guards-Leaked-Looks




There has been so much speculating about who Snoke is - I think that is one area where there is potential for a let down if it isn't a very cool and thoughout reveal

And don't want to spoil things for people that don't want to be spoiled so no details but just saying the colors, etc. shown in many of those pictures seems to fit with a number of the theories out there (for Snoke, and just the larger storyline in general)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> They made it seem like it was more of a change and specifically changing to allow smaller children to ride, etc. - so I think it is possible that you may not get sick on it now even if you did before ... obviously no way to know for certain until it actually opens


I am not sure about that. I think this is just a new development for the seating/restraints. Making the ride even less "intense" especially on the green side might not make it as "worth" it IMO.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet*Vision 3D Down for Unexpected Maintenance until August 2


Weird, I wonder if this has to do with work in the area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big Thunder Trail and the DL RR return! John Lasseter drove the inaugural train around the new train route.
> 
> http://www.laughingplace.com/w/arti...reopening-disneyland-railroad-rivers-america/



once again, making me wish I was John Lasseter


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> once again, making me wish I was John Lasseter


John was in full train conductor wear as well. Who wouldn't want to be him!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> They made it seem like it was more of a change and specifically changing to allow smaller children to ride, etc. - so I think it is possible that you may not get sick on it now even if you did before ... obviously no way to know for certain until it actually opens





rteetz said:


> I am not sure about that. I think this is just a new development for the seating/restraints. Making the ride even less "intense" especially on the green side might not make it as "worth" it IMO.



I got the same impression watching the D23 presentation as @TheMaxRebo did... I booked a FP for it assuming that, actually, give the presentation!  I've got to go back and check my FP date vs. the first date it opens to see if I can get some reviews first...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

So, on mission space I found this: 

"Walt Disney Imagineering has worked to make the ride more family-friendly. The height restriction will be changed for the Green Mission side with the addition of *new booster seats* allowing younger astronauts that are 40-44” to ride." (http://orlandoparkstop.com/news/the...hanced-graphics-and-lower-height-requirement/)

If the only change is the booster seats, not so sure the experience would be any tamer... ... 

My FP is for 8/17, and it looks like it reopens 8/13 -- I'll look out for some reviews first.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So, on mission space I found this:
> 
> "Walt Disney Imagineering has worked to make the ride more family-friendly. The height restriction will be changed for the Green Mission side with the addition of *new booster seats* allowing younger astronauts that are 40-44” to ride." (http://orlandoparkstop.com/news/the...hanced-graphics-and-lower-height-requirement/)
> 
> If the only change is the booster seats, not so sure the experience would be any tamer... ...
> 
> My FP is for 8/17, and it looks like it reopens 8/13 -- I'll look out for some reviews first.



I've never done green side, but it doesn't spin right? Is there another aspect of it that's thrilling that I'm missing?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> I've never done green side, but it doesn't spin right? Is there another aspect of it that's thrilling that I'm missing?


I honestly know NOTHING about this ride!  It's one of the only ones in WDW that we haven't done since DH is prone to motion sickness and I had read such bad reviews on this front years ago... maybe green would have always been ok... don't know.


----------



## ucfknight

Roxyfire said:


> I've never done green side, but it doesn't spin right? Is there another aspect of it that's thrilling that I'm missing?


No spin and minimal thrills on green.


----------



## ucfknight

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I honestly know NOTHING about this ride!  It's one of the only ones in WDW that we haven't done since DH is prone to motion sickness and I had read such bad reviews on this front years ago... maybe green would have always been ok... don't know.


Green is just a regular motion simulator.  If he can handle Star Tours he should be able to handle Green without issue.  Unless he's also claustrophobic in addition to being prone to motion sickness.


----------



## Roxyfire

ucfknight said:


> No spin and minimal thrills on green.



That's what I thought! The only reason I plan to go to green side now is the new mission. Great idea too, I know people probably don't care enough about them being different. If they didn't see the orange one by now it probably never will.


----------



## la la limon

The claustrophobia is intense on MS. I didn't get motion sick on it but I'll never ride it again because I felt I would have a panic attack.


----------



## Fantasia79

My wife won't ride due to enclosure.  It feels tight until the screen turns on. That being said, I'd really hate to be stuck in there.


----------



## Reddog1134

mikepizzo said:


> So didn't they remove him before for the same reason they got rid of Captain Jack.  A few too many guests were telling him a few too many inappropriate things.  Like telling Captain Jack to come back to their room and drink some rum with them?
> 
> It's not hard for me to believe that a shirtless, ripped, man in a loin cloth would hear some frisky things.



I don't believe this at all.

I mean, I believe that some inappropriate things may have been said but I don't believe they would pull a character because of it.

Because if it WAS true, then there would be no Princess meet and greets.


----------



## preemiemama

True.  My dad is claustrophobic and pretty much did have one when he rode it a couple years ago.  The motion is not bad at all- I feel it is even tamer than Star Tours- not nearly as much jerkiness.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ucfknight said:


> Green is just a regular motion simulator.  If he can handle Star Tours he should be able to handle Green without issue.  Unless he's also claustrophobic in addition to being prone to motion sickness.





la la limon said:


> The claustrophobia is intense on MS. I didn't get motion sick on it but I'll never ride it again because I felt I would have a panic attack.





Fantasia79 said:


> My wife won't ride due to enclosure.  It feels tight until the screen turns on. That being said, I'd really hate to be stuck in there.





preemiemama said:


> True.  My dad is claustrophobic and pretty much did have one when he rode it a couple years ago.  The motion is not bad at all- I feel it is even tamer than Star Tours- not nearly as much jerkiness.



All helpful to know -- thanks, guys!!


----------



## MissGina5

Reddog1134 said:


> I don't believe this at all.
> 
> I mean, I believe that some inappropriate things may have been said but I don't believe they would pull a character because of it.
> 
> Because if it WAS true, then there would be no Princess meet and greets.


I know it got excessive with like Esmerelda and maybe even meg but even then they were more likely pulled due to percieved lack of popularity


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I used to always do the orange mission on MS until last year when I did it once and I felt sick for 4 hours. I have since changed to riding the green mission and I think I enjoyed the green much more anyways. There were times the orange mission was just to much. So, I'm excited for the new mission, but sad that I will probably not see the former one on the orange side again. The orange mission is staying the same correct?


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> It was just crap...plain and simple. We can just leave it at that. George lucas was exposed as not being a good storyteller...it was the "team" in the 70's...not the quarterback
> 
> Back to the news


Are you talking about Cutler or Lucas?


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

rteetz said:


> They will be two different missions now. Green will orbit Earth and Orange will still go to Mars. The rides should still give you the same "feeling".


After finally catching up on this thread, I will add my two cents (worth less than that I'm afraid). 
They went from Green and Orange to green (Earth) and red (Mars). 
Told you it wasn't worth the two cents.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Yeah started a separate thread on this. A true Disney legend gone but certainly not forgotten.



Wow, what a huge hit!  Feeling it here in Michigan. 

EDIT:  Link to your thread, please.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I don't believe this at all.
> 
> I mean, I believe that some inappropriate things may have been said but I don't believe they would pull a character because of it.
> 
> Because if it WAS true, then there would be no Princess meet and greets.



Plus isn't that like 90% of the point of meeting Gaston?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, what a huge hit!  Feeling it here in Michigan.
> 
> EDIT:  Link to your thread, please.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-legend-marty-sklar-has-passed-away-at-83.3621934/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Are you talking about Cutler or Lucas?



Six of one...half a dozen another


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-legend-marty-sklar-has-passed-away-at-83.3621934/



Thank you so much for the link!  I really appreciate you taking the time


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jane Foray voice in Ducktales passes away
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Not Disney related but don't forget Rocky and Natasha


----------



## danikoski

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I used to always do the orange mission on MS until last year when I did it once and I felt sick for 4 hours. I have since changed to riding the green mission and I think I enjoyed the green much more anyways. There were times the orange mission was just to much. So, I'm excited for the new mission, but sad that I will probably not see the former one on the orange side again. The orange mission is staying the same correct?



On our honeymoon, my husband and I rode the green. He got off and said that was great, let's ride the orange. I had ridden the orange before and had said never again, but he was so excited about it, so I did. We got off and he looked at me and said, oh, that was pretty intense. Well duh.

Edit: Both us agreed it wasn't as bad as Forbidden Journey at Universal...that ride was killer in the sense we had to find a place to sit for thirty minutes because we felt beaten up. MS orange is just intense, but not rough or abusive.


----------



## Roxyfire

danikoski said:


> On our honeymoon, my husband and I rode the green. He got off and said that was great, let's ride the orange. I had ridden the orange before and had said never again, but he was so excited about it, so I did. We got off and he looked at me and said, oh, that was pretty intense. Well duh.
> 
> Edit: Both us agreed it *wasn't as bad as Forbidden Journey at Universal...that ride was killer in the sense we had to find a place to sit for thirty minutes because we felt beaten up.* MS orange is just intense, but not rough or abusive.



I made the mistake of riding that twice in a row. It gave me such a headache. Either never again, or not without premedicating. It's way too easy to tense up on that ride.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Not Disney related but don't forget Rocky and Natasha



Without looking it up...she must have been Ma Beagle...


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> Without looking it up...she must have been Ma Beagle...



 And Magica DeSpell.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> And Magica DeSpell.



Yes...makes perfect sense


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## bluecastle

Sweettears said:


> Not Disney related but don't forget Rocky and Natasha


It is Disney related. 
( but still, Rocket J Squirrel, Natasha Badanov, and Cindy Lou Who are my non-Disney favorites)


----------



## MissGina5

Sweettears said:


> Not Disney related but don't forget Rocky and Natasha


Mulan's Grandma!
someone corrected already sorry!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


I didn't realize that John Lassetter was such a big train nut -- almost in the shadow of Walt himself! Saw an episode of "Jay Leno's Garage" last night. He rode his locomotive around the property. Ollie Johnston (one of the original 9 old men) was the original owner of his locomotive. Johnston is said to have lit the fire of Walt's imagination and kicked off his train obsession. Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## danikoski

Tiki Birdland said:


> I didn't realize that John Lassetter was such a big train nut -- almost in the shadow of Walt himself! Saw an episode of "Jay Leno's Garage" last night. He rode his locomotive around the property. Ollie Johnston (one of the original 9 old men) was the original owner of his locomotive. Johnston is said to have lit the fire of Walt's imagination and kicked off his train obsession. Thanks for sharing that link.



If we ever get my dad back to WDW (he no longer likes crowds or heat as he's gotten older) I want to do the behind the trains tour. He collects antique tractors (the older, the rarer, the better) and had steam engine for awhile. I think he'd enjoy the trains. Looks like Lassetter absolutely enjoys those trains


----------



## skier_pete

Tiki Birdland said:


> I didn't realize that John Lassetter was such a big train nut -- almost in the shadow of Walt himself! Saw an episode of "Jay Leno's Garage" last night. He rode his locomotive around the property. Ollie Johnston (one of the original 9 old men) was the original owner of his locomotive. Johnston is said to have lit the fire of Walt's imagination and kicked off his train obsession. Thanks for sharing that link.



Ollie Johnson and Ward Kimball were the original train nuts that got Walt into it. We likely have that early obsession in part to thank for Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Great Movie Ride farewell merchandise 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/great...ise-hits-walt-disney-world-online-store-soon/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Great Movie Ride farewell merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/great...ise-hits-walt-disney-world-online-store-soon/


I'll be there Tuesday I'm gonna have to see if I can snag a shirt


----------



## Fantasia79

I personally love old Hollywood & old movies.  So, probably will grab a shirt.  WISH they would've just updated this ride instead of letting it become boring.  Mickey silll be a great ride, & good idea.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Great Movie Ride farewell merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/great...ise-hits-walt-disney-world-online-store-soon/



This is simply salt in the wound.  Not only are we closing the ride you like but because you like it so much we will give you the opportunity to pay us for a shirt to remember it by.  We win, we win, and you lose.


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> I personally love old Hollywood & old movies.  So, probably will grab a shirt.  WISH they would've just updated this ride instead of letting it become boring.  Mickey silll be a great ride, & good idea.


I couldn't agree more. It's never been my favorite ride in the park but I have a lot of fond nostalgia towards it


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Great Movie Ride farewell merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/great...ise-hits-walt-disney-world-online-store-soon/



I actually get no end of bemusement from the fact that Disney closes popular attractions and in doing so milks extra money from patrons in doing so. 

I haven't seen any "Ellen Energy Adventure" merchandise, so maybe that doesn't qualify as "popular", but I would totally love a "Stupid Judy" shirt. 

(Never mind - one exists.... https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/472000-stupid-energy )


----------



## DISnewjersey

********** said:


> I actually get no end of bemusement from the fact that Disney closes popular attractions and in doing so milks extra money from patrons in doing so.
> 
> I haven't seen any "Ellen Energy Adventure" merchandise, so maybe that doesn't qualify as "popular", but I would totally love a "Stupid Judy" shirt.
> 
> (Never mind - one exists.... https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/472000-stupid-energy )



I wouldn't necessarily say that Disney is just milking extra money. They are giving the people what they want. You know all of this merchandise will likely sell out. There's a demand for it.

If they started charging to ride the attraction one final time, then I would consider them milking the closing of the attraction.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Jawas in Launch Bay are supposedly leaving Launch Bay after today and won't return to DHS until they debut in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Jawas in Launch Bay are supposedly leaving Launch Bay after today and won't return to DHS until they debut in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.


Bummer. They were fun.


----------



## ucfknight

bbmassey said:


> This is simply salt in the wound.  Not only are we closing the ride you like but because you like it so much we will give you the opportunity to pay us for a shirt to remember it by.  We win, we win, and you lose.


Maybe you can take your GMR shirt to a custom printer and have them put "The Great Movie Ride closed and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" on the back.  Or maybe "Thanks a lot, Bob".


----------



## rteetz




----------



## umichigan10

ucfknight said:


> Maybe you can take your GMR shirt to a custom printer and have them put "The Great Movie Ride closed and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" on the back.  Or maybe "Thanks a lot, Bob".


I'd absolutely make a custom shirt of that. Brilliant idea


----------



## rteetz




----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


>


Was this a press event or something?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Was this a press event or something?


Disney parks blog meet up event last night.


----------



## closetmickey

[QUOTE="DISnewjersey, post: 57977319, member: 566115"

If they started charging to ride the attraction one final time, then I would consider them milking the closing of the attraction.[/QUOTE]

They did just that before the closure of ToT in DCA. Charged for a special event to ride it one last time before the reimagining.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


>



This is something I would gladly pay to do.  Imagine if you could get a similar event/opportunity at other great attractions.  It would not work for all rides but a full walk through of some other rides would be great.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> I actually get no end of bemusement from the fact that Disney closes popular attractions and in doing so milks extra money from patrons in doing so.
> 
> I haven't seen any "Ellen Energy Adventure" merchandise, so maybe that doesn't qualify as "popular", but I would totally love a "Stupid Judy" shirt.
> 
> (Never mind - one exists.... https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/472000-stupid-energy )



YES!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I actually get no end of bemusement from the fact that Disney closes popular attractions and in doing so milks extra money from patrons in doing so.
> 
> I haven't seen any "Ellen Energy Adventure" merchandise, so maybe that doesn't qualify as "popular", but I would totally love a "Stupid Judy" shirt.
> 
> (Never mind - one exists.... https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/472000-stupid-energy )


The DPB said UoE merch is coming soon.


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> DISnewjersey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they started charging to ride the attraction one final time, then I would consider them milking the closing of the attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did just that before the closure of ToT in DCA. Charged for a special event to ride it one last time before the reimagining.
Click to expand...


And don't count out that they won't do it here.



bbmassey said:


> This is something I would gladly pay to do.  Imagine if you could get a similar event/opportunity at other great attractions.  It would not work for all rides but a full walk through of some other rides would be great.



Remember when they had the dinner in the GMR? The people got to eat each course in a different section of the ride. That's would've been pretty darn cool. (We have friends that did this - in fact two sets of friends that actual first met during it, and are now fast friends. We met them after they already knew eachother.)


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> I actually get no end of bemusement from the fact that Disney closes popular attractions and in doing so milks extra money from patrons in doing so.
> 
> I haven't seen any "Ellen Energy Adventure" merchandise, so maybe that doesn't qualify as "popular", but I would totally love a "Stupid Judy" shirt.
> 
> (Never mind - one exists.... https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/472000-stupid-energy )


They got me on the 30th anniversary Horizons t-shirt, an attraction that hadn't existed for years . . . . . and I bought one!


----------



## DISnewjersey

closetmickey said:


> They did just that before the closure of ToT in DCA. Charged for a special event to ride it one last time before the reimagining.



I had the feeling someone would bring this up after my comment haha. I'm ok with the ToT event because the 13th Hour event was held late from 10PM to 1AM. 

If they closed down the ride for a full park day and required you to pay extra to ride it, I would have a big issue with it. If it's afterhours, I don't care what they charge for a 'premium' experience.


----------



## closetmickey

DISnewjersey said:


> I had the feeling someone would bring this up after my comment haha. I'm ok with the ToT event because the 13th Hour event was held late from 10PM to 1AM.
> 
> If they closed down the ride for a full park day and required you to pay extra to ride it, I would have a big issue with it. If it's afterhours, I don't care what they charge for a 'premium' experience.


I get that it was after hours. But it still  was a tough pill to swallow for many that were saddened to see that version of the attraction go (including myself)...
Now, that being said, GoTG is an awesome reimagining!! It is just So. Much. Fun!!!


----------



## vacationer1954

umichigan10 said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's never been my favorite ride in the park but I have a lot of fond nostalgia towards it


It has been my favorite ride in the park at times, but I cannot be disappointed by a replacement until I've personally ridden the replacement.


----------



## umichigan10

vacationer1954 said:


> It has been my favorite ride in the park at times, but I cannot be disappointed by a replacement until I've personally ridden the replacement.


In my mind I'm not even bummed about the replacement, just sad they're taking out the GMR. I'm sure the Mickey ride will have its followers


----------



## rteetz

With the MuppetVision closure I have heard the projector/bulb finally died. They have been wanting to switch the show to digital and this allows them to do that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> With the MuppetVision closure I have heard the projector/bulb finally died. They have been wanting to switch the show to digital and this allows them to do that.


So I guess switching to digital isn't a labor intensive thing then since they are only closed at this time until August 1st with a reopening August 2nd?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> With the MuppetVision closure I have heard the projector/bulb finally died. They have been wanting to switch the show to digital and this allows them to do that.


Well I heard Bean Bunny finally went awol for good


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So I guess switching to digital isn't a labor intensive thing then since they are only closed at this time until August 1st with a reopening August 2nd?


Just a switching of projectors really. Apparently they already had the projector on hand just didn't have the refurb scheduled to install it.


----------



## Fantasia79

Someone wrote on social media that Hollywood studios just lost its heart.  While that's a bit dramatic, people weren't going on the ride, and that cast member skit got old in 1998.  Just too bad it was let waste away.


----------



## jlundeen

Fantasia79 said:


> Someone wrote on social media that Hollywood studios just lost its heart.  While that's a bit dramatic, people weren't going on the ride, and that cast member skit got old in 1998.  Just too bad it was let waste away.


Totally agree that the ride absolutely needed upgrading - the mob/cowboy scene, followed by the temple scene were really old and tired, but I always loved the Land of Oz part.


----------



## Fantasia79

jlundeen said:


> Totally agree that the ride absolutely needed upgrading - the mob/cowboy scene, followed by the temple scene were really old and tired, but I always loved the Land of Oz part.



Thanks.

Yea, everything that was vintage Hollywood was so fun.  But, they're responding to foot traffic


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Someone wrote on social media that Hollywood studios just lost its heart.  While that's a bit dramatic, people weren't going on the ride, and that cast member skit got old in 1998.  Just too bad it was let waste away.


Definitely a little dramatic but I get the sentiment. That ride was really the gist of what the original studios was about, and while I know it's moving away from that idea, I think it still had a place in the park


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Just a switching of projectors really. Apparently they already had the projector on hand just didn't have the refurb scheduled to install it.


Ah ok that makes sense then.


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

rteetz said:


>



Thanks for posting that! I've always wanted to see some of the details up close. Getting a chance to read the Crew Roster in the Aliens section was good for a laugh.

I have fond memories of riding TGMR when the Studios first opened. I was excited that my kids would finally get a chance to ride it when they first went a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, the cast interaction had been trimmed back a bit and the actors didn't seem too into it. Also, my children probably recognized only about 30% of the movies represented and cared a lot about even fewer of them. Sadly, that's just how it's going to work when you're showcasing a time capsule of movies, most of which have not been updated in generations. It was always doomed to a future of being a beloved ride of an ever-aging population. 

Mickey will liven things up though. He's criminally under-represented in WDW attractions. If they were ever going to replace TGMR, I'm glad it's Mickey. Though I still secretly hold out hope that they sneak in some nods to the classic cartoons!


----------



## vacationer1954

Fantasia79 said:


> Someone wrote on social media that Hollywood studios just lost its heart.


As others have alluded to, the heart was on life support anyway. Just looking at the construction and the artists renditions, I say that the park is about to get two or three new hearts.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm confused about why people keep saying no one went on GMR. During my last few trips the wait quickly rose to an hour and stayed around there.

I check wait times a lot at work (I hate my job and it is very tedious and boring) and it usually has a long wait.

If people think it's outdated, that is fine, but I don't know where all this is coming from that people didn't ride it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm confused about why people keep saying no one went on GMR. During my last few trips the wait quickly rose to an hour and stayed around there.
> 
> I check wait times a lot at work (I hate my job and it is very tedious and boring) and it usually has a long wait.
> 
> If people think it's outdated, that is fine, but I don't know where all this is coming from that people didn't ride it.



People rode it - but also have to keep in mind that there aren't *that* many options at DHS - especially once you add in tiering of FPs

They want the new ride to help draw some crowds away from Star Wars Galaxy's Edge - GMR (without serious updates) I don't think would do that


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Volcano Bay removed many items from the menus. 

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/volcano-bay-changes-menus/


----------



## bbmassey

So... What do you guys and gals think Disney plans to do with the props, equipment, costumes, and artwork from the GMR?  What are the odds we will have a chance to get our hands on some of it, even if at an exorbitant price?  I would LOVE to have a piece of the GMR for my movie room or office!


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> So... What do you guys and gals think Disney plans to do with the props, equipment, costumes, and artwork from the GMR?  What are the odds we will have a chance to get our hands on some of it, even if at an exorbitant price?  I would LOVE to have a piece of the GMR for my movie room or office!


The actual artifacts from the queue will likely go to some film archives.


----------



## circus4u

Passengers rescued after cable car gondola crashes in Cologne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ed-after-cable-car-gondola-crashes-in-cologne
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/30/cable-car-accident-strands-100-passengers-rhine-cologne/

Saw these other articles  linked to the above articles related to cable car rescues
Tourists airlifted from Tenerife volcano after cable car fails
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ains-highest-peak-after-cable-car-malfunction

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...rists-rescued-night-in-cable-cars-french-alps


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Passengers rescued after cable car gondola crashes in Cologne
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ed-after-cable-car-gondola-crashes-in-cologne
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/30/cable-car-accident-strands-100-passengers-rhine-cologne/


Not directly related to Disney but of course this will worry some as gondolas make their way to WDW. This system is quite old and uses a two cable system. The WDW system will be one cable.


----------



## vacationer1954

Yes, quite old: That gondola system is over sixty years old, and over the course of its life it has been taken down and put back up, and despite all that it didn't have its first accident until its 46th year. If anything, the fact that this is just the second incident in sixty years, and that no one was seriously injured in either incident, should calm the worries that guests may have had about the WDW system.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> With the MuppetVision closure I have heard the projector/bulb finally died. They have been wanting to switch the show to digital and this allows them to do that.



Think they are going to fix the smoke machines?  For the past who knows how many years whenever Waldo went to "burn rubber" you could always hear what sounded like a smoke machine but it never produced any smoke.


----------



## pineapplechips

I know this was talked about a few days ago, but I was just at Animal Kingdom yesterday and walked by the Tarzan meet and greet. No one was there. No one was meeting him, no one was in line. They looked over at us, like, "Oh, maybe they will come meet Tarzan!" So maybe guest interest is actually the reason, I don't know. He was in a weird corner where it could be hard to find him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pineapplechips said:


> I know this was talked about a few days ago, but I was just at Animal Kingdom yesterday and walked by the Tarzan meet and greet. No one was there. No one was meeting him, no one was in line. They looked over at us, like, "Oh, maybe they will come meet Tarzan!" So maybe guest interest is actually the reason, I don't know. He was in a weird corner where it could be hard to find him.



I always found that a number of the character meets in AK are tucked away a bit and if you didn't know they were there/seeking them out they are easy to miss (I guess why they often have CMs out trying to get people to come in).  Guess it fits with the original idea of no major signage at AK and having to explore, etc. - but I am never surprised when I hear of character meets there being changed up or low interest, etc.


----------



## umichigan10

pineapplechips said:


> I know this was talked about a few days ago, but I was just at Animal Kingdom yesterday and walked by the Tarzan meet and greet. No one was there. No one was meeting him, no one was in line. They looked over at us, like, "Oh, maybe they will come meet Tarzan!" So maybe guest interest is actually the reason, I don't know. He was in a weird corner where it could be hard to find him.


Isn't Tarzan on the paths near the tree of life? I remember walking it just for fun one day and I passed his meet and greet. Not exactly the best advertised meet on property


----------



## SureAsLiz

pineapplechips said:


> I know this was talked about a few days ago, but I was just at Animal Kingdom yesterday and walked by the Tarzan meet and greet. No one was there. No one was meeting him, no one was in line. They looked over at us, like, "Oh, maybe they will come meet Tarzan!" So maybe guest interest is actually the reason, I don't know. He was in a weird corner where it could be hard to find him.



Yesterday was also kind of a miserable day to be at the parks with the constant rain. Mary had no one when I walked by her. Gaston had no line 2 minutes to his set time. At one point FOP had a lower wait time than Navi.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Colombia Harbor House joins mobile ordering today

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...ia-harbour-house-joins-mobile-order-today.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
9 Dishes you don't want to miss at Food and Wine 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...od-wine-festival-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDWNT is reporting a new food tour is coming to the Magic Kingdom

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/magic-kingdom-launching-park-wide-food-tour-fall/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT is reporting a new food tour is coming to the Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/magic-kingdom-launching-park-wide-food-tour-fall/


Does it include a stop for World's Worst Italian Food at Tony's?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland returns many classic attractions 

http://micechat.com/167650-disneyland-special-update-disneyland-classic-river-railroad-return/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

A behind the scenes look at the new musical for Disney Theatrical coming to Broadway next year, Frozen! It is also going to be doing a pre-Broadway engagement in Denver, CO from August 17th-October 1st, 2017! It is currently scheduled to join the Lion King and Aladdin on Broadway in Spring 2018!






http://frozenthemusical.com


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A behind the scenes look at the new musical for Disney Theatrical coming to Broadway next year, Frozen! It is also going to be doing a pre-Broadway engagement in Denver, CO from August 17th-October 1st, 2017! It is currently scheduled to join the Lion King and Aladdin on Broadway in Spring 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://frozenthemusical.com


Wow 21 songs!


----------



## SureAsLiz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A behind the scenes look at the new musical for Disney Theatrical coming to Broadway next year, Frozen! It is also going to be doing a pre-Broadway engagement in Denver, CO from August 17th-October 1st, 2017! It is currently scheduled to join the Lion King and Aladdin on Broadway in Spring 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://frozenthemusical.com



I'm going to see this early September and I am beyond excited.
21 songs is a good length too. Lion King has 20, Aladdin has 21, BatB has 23 (based on the soundtrack counts)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Wow 21 songs!


That's about normal for a Disney Broadway musical. It should be good. I'll probably end up seeing it once when it goes on tour. I'm also not to far from CO, so I have thought about making a small trip to see it. However, I'm thinking I would want to see the finished product.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Super Hero Headquarters Store Temporarily Closing*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SureAsLiz said:


> I'm going to see this early September and I am beyond excited.
> 21 songs is a good length too. Lion King has 20, Aladdin has 21, BatB has 23 (based on the soundtrack counts)


Yep. Tarzan has 18, Hunchback has 23, Mary Poppins has 21, and Newsies has 17.


----------



## amalone1013

SureAsLiz said:


> I'm going to see this early September and I am beyond excited.
> 21 songs is a good length too. Lion King has 20, Aladdin has 21, BatB has 23 (based on the soundtrack counts)


 We're going August 19th


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amalone1013 said:


> We're going August 19th


Please let me know how it is!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Additional discounts for Tables in Wonderland

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/table...discount-for-tables-in-wonderland-members.htm


----------



## joelkfla

circus4u said:


> Passengers rescued after cable car gondola crashes in Cologne
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ed-after-cable-car-gondola-crashes-in-cologne
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/30/cable-car-accident-strands-100-passengers-rhine-cologne/
> 
> Saw these other articles  linked to the above articles related to cable car rescues
> Tourists airlifted from Tenerife volcano after cable car fails
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ains-highest-peak-after-cable-car-malfunction
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...rists-rescued-night-in-cable-cars-french-alps


All 3 of the systems in question are different technology than the Disney proposal.  One is an aerial tramway, another is a "pulsed gondola" where the cabins are permanently attached to the cable, and the 3rd appears to be a bicable detachable gondola where one stationary cable supports the cabins and a 2nd provides propulsion. 

The bicable system is obsolete technology, which involves lots of moving parts on the individual cabins.  The aerial tramway and pulsed gondolas start and stop the cable every time the cabins start or stop moving, which obviously introduces a lot more opportunity for problems than the constantly moving cable of a monocable system.


----------



## skier_pete

vacationer1954 said:


> Yes, quite old: That gondola system is over sixty years old, and over the course of its life it has been taken down and put back up, and despite all that it didn't have its first accident until its 46th year. If anything, the fact that this is just the second incident in sixty years, and that no one was seriously injured in either incident, should calm the worries that guests may have had about the WDW system.



It's funny to think that people who have travelled to come to an amusement (theme) park where they are dropped, spun, flung and shaken all day would be afraid of a cable car that suspends them 30 feet above the ground. But of course, there will be people that will refuse to go on it.  (And ignore the fact that Soarin' takes you 90 feet in the air and has you held in by only a seat belt.)


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> It's funny to think that people who have travelled to come to an amusement (theme) park where they are dropped, spun, flung and shaken all day would be afraid of a cable car that suspends them 30 feet above the ground. But of course, there will be people that will refuse to go on it.  (And ignore the fact that Soarin' takes you 90 feet in the air and has you held in by only a seat belt.)


Is soarin really 90 feet? I thought it was 75, tops.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> Is soarin really 90 feet? I thought it was 75, tops.



We were told on the backstage tour it was 87 feet in the top row. I rounded up to 90. (My least favorite ride from a "fear" standpoint is Soarin' - this piece of information did not help me. I do it anyways.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Wow 21 songs!





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's about normal for a Disney Broadway musical. It should be good. I'll probably end up seeing it once when it goes on tour. I'm also not to far from CO, so I have thought about making a small trip to see it. However, I'm thinking I would want to see the finished product.



I know on the deluxe soundtrack for the movie there were a number of songs that were cut from the film - I wonder if any of them will be included 

I always thought "We Know Better" was a really good song and that the "Spring Pageant" could be used as a good narrative for introducing the show / plot


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> We were told on the backstage tour it was 87 feet in the top row. I rounded up to 90. (My least favorite ride from a "fear" standpoint is Soarin' - this piece of information did not help me. I do it anyways.)


I had no idea it was that big. Then again, I always end up in the bottom row.


----------



## EdmondD

Capang said:


> I had no idea it was that big. Then again, I always end up in the bottom row.



Ask for Gate B, row 1.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disneyland welcomes 700,000,000th guest

http://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/blog/pr170731/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know on the deluxe soundtrack for the movie there were a number of songs that were cut from the film - I wonder if any of them will be included
> 
> I always thought "We Know Better" was a really good song and that the "Spring Pageant" could be used as a good narrative for introducing the show / plot


I'm pretty sure that will happen. Most of the Broadway shows Disney has done have included songs that were cut from the actual film, or have changed the words of the song depending on a "new" story in the musical.

For example:
- "Proud of Your Boy" was cut from the movie Aladdin, but it was added to the Broadway production. It is probably my favorite song in the whole show as well.
- "He Lives in You/They Live in You" melody can be heard in the movie the Lion King I believe, but you don't have "words" to that song in the movie. In the Broadway show, they have added words and those songs have become my favorite songs in the show as well.
- The words in "Santa Fe" are different in the movie than in the Broadway show, Newsies, to my knowledge.

I find myself liking songs that aren't in the movie to be my favorites in the Broadway shows.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Additional discounts for Tables in Wonderland
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/table...discount-for-tables-in-wonderland-members.htm



That only seems fair, why should AP holders get something more than what TIW holders are paying extra for.

I am having such a hard time deciding if TIW is worth it. I know this isn't really the forum for this - so please don't bother to respond to that question. But when I look at the AP/DVC discounts vs the TIW discount I cannot quite wrap my head around whether we will spend enough to make it worth it. (With the current 20% AP discount it definitely doesn't seem worth it since we aren't heavy drinkers.)


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> That only seems fair, why should AP holders get something more than what TIW holders are paying extra for.
> 
> I am having such a hard time deciding if TIW is worth it. I know this isn't really the forum for this - so please don't bother to respond to that question. But when I look at the AP/DVC discounts vs the TIW discount I cannot quite wrap my head around whether we will spend enough to make it worth it. (With the current 20% AP discount it definitely doesn't seem worth it since we aren't heavy drinkers.)



I am a heavy drinker and my wife is an AP holder and we discussed this very same thing the other day.  She thinks I need to drink less which would make the TIW not worth it.  I think she needs to drink more which will make the TIW worth it  I am resolved to lose this one,  but I love the banter and appreciate that there are some fights worth losing if not for the only reason being that I might have a better shot winning the next one (Raglan vs. Homecoming).    aRghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Volcano Bay removed many items from the menus.
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/volcano-bay-changes-menus/



And the taco place no longer has any tacos 

It's unfortunate that they've chosen to do this now imo. The park is suffering from its technology that their one saving grace was their food. Now, that is being scaled back. I hope they get this park together. I really want to visit


----------



## Madonna3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT is reporting a new food tour is coming to the Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/magic-kingdom-launching-park-wide-food-tour-fall/



Wait a second, so you can PAY (on top of admission) to have someone take you around to different places that serve SNACKS in the MK? Because you can't just walk around and get that for yourself because...?

I hope the price of admit at least includes the cost of snacks.

For $9.95 I'll draw you a custom map


----------



## dlavender

Madonna3 said:


> Wait a second, so you can PAY (in top of admission) to have someone take you around to different places that serve SNACKS in the MK? Because you can't just walk around and get that for yourself because...?
> 
> I hope the price of admit at least includes the cost of snacks.
> 
> For $9.95 I'll draw you a custom map



Yeah, but will you tell me the history of the dole whip while I'm eating it?


----------



## leholcomb

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm pretty sure that will happen. Most of the Broadway shows Disney has done have included songs that were cut from the actual film, or have changed the words of the song depending on a "new" story in the musical.
> 
> For example:
> - "Proud of Your Boy" was cut from the movie Aladdin, but it was added to the Broadway production. It is probably my favorite song in the whole show as well.
> - "He Lives in You/They Live in You" melody can be heard in the movie the Lion King I believe, but you don't have "words" to that song in the movie. In the Broadway show, they have added words and those songs have become my favorite songs in the show as well.
> - The words in "Santa Fe" are different in the movie than in the Broadway show, Newsies, to my knowledge.
> 
> I find myself liking songs that aren't in the movie to be my favorites in the Broadway shows.



"He Lives In You" is from The Lion King 2. They changed "He" to "They" in the Broadway version. One of my favorite Disney songs of all time.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

leholcomb said:


> "He Lives In You" is from The Lion King 2. They changed "He" to "They" in the Broadway version. One of my favorite Disney songs of all time.


Thanks for the clarification. It has been so many years since I have seen Lion King 2 or 3.


----------



## bananasplitkids

speaking of Lion King, has anyone heard of negotiations moving forward with Beyonce. Some reports I've seen today is to the tune of 25 million with a clause that she would produce the soundtrack. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## rteetz

*News

Begin to Dream with Retro-Inspired Merchandise for 35th Anniversary of Epcot This Fall*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Now available – Minnie Van service at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Begin to Dream with Retro-Inspired Merchandise for 35th Anniversary of Epcot This Fall*



It's the Houston Astro's all over again man!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Begin to Dream with Retro-Inspired Merchandise for 35th Anniversary of Epcot This Fall*



Glad to see it says that at least "select" merchandise will be available on the Shop Park Apps

Also see a Magic Band in that collection which looks pretty snazy


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see it says that at least "select" merchandise will be available on the Shop Park Apps
> 
> Also see a Magic Band in that collection which looks pretty snazy


I skipped over the Magicband but you had to point it out which now means I will probably have to get it....


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Now available – Minnie Van service at Walt Disney World Resort*



Wait - only to 12:30 AM? How am I supposed to get back from Jellyrolls??


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Begin to Dream with Retro-Inspired Merchandise for 35th Anniversary of Epcot This Fall*



I remember some of those designs...I didn't get to go until 1987, but some of the signs and such were the same.

Disney is just going to get all my money...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Huey, Dewey, and Louie Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...uie-open-edition-magicband-has-been-released/


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Wait - only to 12:30 AM? How am I supposed to get back from Jellyrolls??



You can't stumble, bumble, drop and roll from Jeylly's to the Yacht and/or Beachclub. Boardwalk ?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Im really annoyed by the news about Volcano's Bay food. They had such original dishes, made eating fun and eye appealing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Im really annoyed by the news about Volcano's Bay food. They had such original dishes, made eating fun and eye appealing



I get that they, perhaps, had too many options so that was impacting profits and efficiencies, etc. - but wish they would have kept more of the different options rather then just keeping the same-old, same-old.  Definitely felt the variety of the food options was viewed as an attractive part of the park


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> Does it include a stop for World's Worst Italian Food at Tony's?


I'm going to go ahead and assume NO.


----------



## jlundeen

MissGina5 said:


> Does it include a stop for World's Worst Italian Food at Tony's?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm going to go ahead and assume NO.



Hey hey, I LIKE Tony's!


----------



## circus4u

jlundeen said:


> Hey hey, I LIKE Tony's!


On our last trip, my wife and I both agreed that the food at Tony's was better than at Mama Melrose's.  We ate at Tony's one day and Mama Melrose's the next.  Had the Chicken Parmesan at both.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bbmassey said:


> So... What do you guys and gals think Disney plans to do with the props, equipment, costumes, and artwork from the GMR?  What are the odds we will have a chance to get our hands on some of it, even if at an exorbitant price?  I would LOVE to have a piece of the GMR for my movie room or office!



Some of it might end up at the cast member store on property.

After that, I bet a decent amount goes to the store unaffiliated with Disney that sells things from Disney property...ugh, I can't think of the name. Someone help me out.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that they, perhaps, had too many options so that was impacting profits and efficiencies, etc. - but wish they would have kept more of the different options rather then just keeping the same-old, same-old.  Definitely felt the variety of the food options was viewed as an attractive part of the park



Seriously. They could have dropped 20 of these to focus on the 10 that they left.


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> You can't stumble, bumble, drop and roll from Jeylly's to the Yacht and/or Beachclub. Boardwalk ?



Yeah, but I have to get back to Animal Kingdom Lodge - Minnie Van was my ticket...now I gotta stick with a taxi. (Price isn't much different honestly.)


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Now available – Minnie Van service at Walt Disney World Resort*



"This service accommodates up to six guests and provides two versatile car seats so even the tiniest of passengers can travel in style!"

So they likely have the LT1 Traverse with the 2nd row quad seating which is easier to get in and out for people in the 3rd row.

We have one of these and seating wise you can fit 2 adults and 1 kid in the back row comfortably enough for any Resort trip.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Yeah, but I have to get back to Animal Kingdom Lodge - Minnie Van was my ticket...now I gotta stick with a taxi. (Price isn't much different honestly.)



Didn't it say they were currently just running at Yacht and Beach?.... hence the walk home....

edit--- also boardwalk........ It would be a strange drive from Jellyrolls.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> "This service accommodates up to six guests and provides two versatile car seats so even the tiniest of passengers can travel in style!"
> 
> So they likely have the LT1 Traverse with the 2nd row quad seating which is easier to get in and out for people in the 3rd row.
> 
> We have one of these and seating wise you can fit 2 adults and 1 kid in the back row comfortably enough for any Resort trip.


Correct. There are videos that have been posted here and on the Minnie vans thread showing the inside.


----------



## dodolitsky

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It has been so many years since I have seen Lion King 2 or 3.



It's actually the song "Shadowlands" whose melody can be heard in the movie.


----------



## FoxC63

circus4u said:


> On our last trip, my wife and I both agreed that the food at Tony's was better than at Mama Melrose's.  We ate at Tony's one day and Mama Melrose's the next.  Had the Chicken Parmesan at both.



Thanks for taking two for the team!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

circus4u said:


> On our last trip, my wife and I both agreed that the food at Tony's was better than at Mama Melrose's.  We ate at Tony's one day and Mama Melrose's the next.  Had the Chicken Parmesan at both.


I agree... Tony's IS tied with MM... we avoid both at all costs...


----------



## umichigan10

Feel for anyone who's at the world today. I'm an hour south of Tampa (head up tomorrow) and it absolutely poured buckets up until about an hour or two ago (Suns out now). Hoping for drier weather the rest of the week


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> Feel for anyone who's at the world today. I'm an hour south of Tampa (head up tomorrow) and it absolutely poured buckets up until about an hour or two ago (Suns out now). Hoping for drier weather the rest of the week


And per MDE a lot of lines still looked awful. Wow.


----------



## umichigan10

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And per MDE a lot of lines still looked awful. Wow.


I'm not sure exactly how bad it was up there, but I'm sure if it was off and on thundering it clogged up all the indoor rides


----------



## MissGina5

circus4u said:


> On our last trip, my wife and I both agreed that the food at Tony's was better than at Mama Melrose's.  We ate at Tony's one day and Mama Melrose's the next.  Had the Chicken Parmesan at both.


I havent made the mistake of trusting non-World Showcase Italian food again. Other than the room service pizza, and that certainly built my case lol


----------



## writerguyfl

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A behind the scenes look at the new musical for Disney Theatrical coming to Broadway next year, Frozen! It is also going to be doing a pre-Broadway engagement in Denver, CO from August 17th-October 1st, 2017! It is currently scheduled to join the Lion King and Aladdin on Broadway in Spring 2018!





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's about normal for a Disney Broadway musical. It should be good. I'll probably end up seeing it once when it goes on tour. I'm also not to far from CO, so I have thought about making a small trip to see it. However, I'm thinking I would want to see the finished product.





amalone1013 said:


> We're going August 19th



I worked at the hotel that housed the creative team for "The Lion King" for the pre-Broadway run.  I got to see the show a number of times...including once sitting two rows back from Michael Eisner.  Each time, the show was different because it still was in development.  The first version was over 3 hours long.  Another time, the Pride Rock set piece broke and the show had an unplanned intermission.

Seeing a show in development is a unique experience.  That said, I can understand the desire to wait until the show is complete finished.

One thing to note is that touring Broadway shows are typically "smaller" than the original version.  The sets are sometimes different to accommodate travel and the need to fit into various sized theatres.  If you want to see the (near) final version and don't plan to go to New York City, a trip to Denver near the end of the run is the way to go.  You get to see the original performers that way, too.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

writerguyfl said:


> I worked at the hotel that housed the creative team for "The Lion King" for the pre-Broadway run.  I got to see the show a number of times...including once sitting two rows back from Michael Eisner.  Each time, the show was different because it still was in development.  The first version was over 3 hours long.  Another time, the Pride Rock set piece broke and the show had an unplanned intermission.
> 
> Seeing a show in development is a unique experience.  That said, I can understand the desire to wait until the show is complete finished.
> 
> One thing to note is that touring Broadway shows are typically "smaller" than the original version.  The sets are sometimes different to accommodate travel and the need to fit into various sized theatres.  If you want to see the (near) final version and don't plan to go to New York City, a trip to Denver near the end of the run is the way to go.  You get to see the original performers that way, too.


Thanks. I will definitely see. I'm aware of shows being slightly different depending on if it is touring or on Broadway. I just don't make it to NY often or live in a city that keeps shows for an extended period of time. I did see the Lion King when I was younger when it was in LA for the first time since that is where I lived at the time. I've seen Lion King 5 times, and it is still my favorite Disney Theatrical show. I did see Aladdin last year on Broadway with the original Broadway cast and that was amazing! I have also seen Newsies twice when it was touring and different community theater performances of B&tB.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Keels

leholcomb said:


> "He Lives In You" is from The Lion King 2. They changed "He" to "They" in the Broadway version. One of my favorite Disney songs of all time.



Not quite. "The Lion King" the musical began workshopping in early 1997 and debuted on Broadway in July of 1997. "Lion King II" didn't come out until October of 1998.

"He Lives in You" and "He Lives in You-Reprise" were two of the most important songs added to the score, along with "Shadowlands" to get it to the amount of original material it needed to be eligible for "Original Score" for a Tony Award.


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> Hey hey, I LIKE Tony's!



It's ok, we all make mistakes 

This is coming from a guy who's wife's favorite restaurant is Coral Reef


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> It's ok, we all make mistakes
> 
> This is coming from a guy who's wife's favorite restaurant is Coral Reef


Well, I agree with YOU on Coral Reef!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The New Satu'li Sampler Platter Serves Four and Allows 48 Possible Combinations

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ves-four-and-allows-48-possible-combinations/

This seems like a great idea as there are so many combinations for the bowls that it is hard to decide.  Though, it does feel a little pricey as you could get 4 separate bowls and drinks for less than this - also would be nice if it included some of the pods as well so you can really try everything


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I think this actually happened a few days ago (I saw a post or two here about it) but Disney Parks Blog just posted a story about the last piece of track being installed for the Slinky Dog Coaster

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-story-land/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4DPBSupport0001A







I noticed in the video that you can definitely see the top of the Chinese Theater from Toy Story Land, but I assume some additional screening will go in before it opens


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> Didn't it say they were currently just running at Yacht and Beach?.... hence the walk home....
> 
> edit--- also boardwalk........ It would be a strange drive from Jellyrolls.



I want to take it FROM Boardwalk TO Animal Kingdom Lodge. Why is that strange? Jellyrolls is at the Boardwalk, and that is where the Minnie Vans are testing. I would assume you can either take them TO Boardwalk or FROM Boardwalk.   If I wanted to go from Contemporary to Animal Kingdom Lodge (another place we taxied last trip after an evening at Top of The World) then I would be out of luck, but from Boardwalk I should be fine.


----------



## skier_pete

circus4u said:


> On our last trip, my wife and I both agreed that the food at Tony's was better than at Mama Melrose's.  We ate at Tony's one day and Mama Melrose's the next.  Had the Chicken Parmesan at both.





FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for taking two for the team!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I agree... Tony's IS tied with MM... we avoid both at all costs...





We actually ate at Tony's a few years ago (2015?) for the first time just because we've never eaten there - more wanted to see the locale than anything. We liked it OK, but I wouldn't go back. We've never bothered with Mama Melrose. I grew up in a heavily Italian town so my standards are pretty high for Italian food, but if you like Olive Garden you probably won't complain about Tony's.


----------



## wareagle57

umichigan10 said:


> Feel for anyone who's at the world today.



I'd trade places with them in a heartbeat.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Operating hours reduced for the Pirates Adventure Treasures of the Seven Seas

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...tes-adventure-treasures-of-the-seven-seas.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New private event venue inside Disneyland

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...a-new-private-event-venue-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## vacationer1954

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed in the video that you can definitely see the top of the Chinese Theater from Toy Story Land, but I assume some additional screening will go in before it opens


Isn't that going to change when the building is redressed for the new attraction?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vacationer1954 said:


> Isn't that going to change when the building is redressed for the new attraction?



The Chinese Theater facade for the Mickey ride?  everything I have seen says that is staying the same (though I suppose they could update the back of it as that is what you see from Toy Story Land without impacting the front view)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> We actually ate at Tony's a few years ago (2015?) for the first time just because we've never eaten there - more wanted to see the locale than anything. We liked it OK, but I wouldn't go back. We've never bothered with Mama Melrose. I grew up in a heavily Italian town so my standards are pretty high for Italian food, but if you like Olive Garden you probably won't complain about Tony's.




I know some people who love Mama Melrose - though they usually get the steak there and say it is very good vs the more traditional Italian items


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Chinese Theater facade for the Mickey ride?  everything I have seen says that is staying the same (though I suppose they could update the back of it as that is what you see from Toy Story Land without impacting the front view)


Nothing will likely change on that front. The facade is staying and I don't see them doing anything about the backside of it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Director announced for Jungle Cruise Live Action film

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...directors-seat-for-live-action-jungle-cruise/


----------



## amalone1013

Maybe if I read some of the Tony's opinions on here to my fiance I can convince him to drop that ADR  We also have Mama Melrose for a Fantasmic package. Neither were my picks (especially MM as just a regular dinner, I'm _okay_ with it for the package).


----------



## MommaBerd

I read or watched (I think read) a DIS review of Tony's and that's all I needed to convince me to never go to Tony's unless I hear they make MAJOR changes.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disneyland Launches “Grand Circle Tour” Guided Tour*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney and New York Agree to Continue Marvel TV Production*


----------



## rteetz

*News

HASCON Marvel and Star Wars Exclusives Announced*


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

TPAS board is reporting no more jawas at launch bay until the new land opens- say it ain't so!!!


----------



## rteetz

Mrs~Incredible said:


> TPAS board is reporting no more jawas at launch bay until the new land opens- say it ain't so!!!


Correct.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Her Universe corporate wear

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/universe-releases-star-wars-collection-corporate-wear/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora: The World of Avatar is coming to the Orlando Art Museum

http://www.mousesteps.com/news-main...seum-of-art-on-august-3rd-2017-with-joe-rohde


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrs~Incredible said:


> TPAS board is reporting no more jawas at launch bay until the new land opens- say it ain't so!!!



But the rumor is that they are out but Rey might be in and meeting with BB8 soon. 



I think I'd eat at Tony's if it became a Lady and the Tramp character meal. But that is about all. Though, after eating a lot of Italian food in Germany my standards are pretty high for Italian.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot gets mobile ordering

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/mobile-order-coming-to-other-magic.html


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Edison Updates

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/08/pi-update-last-great-hope.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ant-Man and the Wasp is officially in production for a July 2018 debut.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot gets mobile ordering
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/07/mobile-order-coming-to-other-magic.html


I like that they are expanding this. From the multiple vlogs including the DIS Unplugged and other posters' comments it appears the Mobile Ordering works pretty darn well.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Im really happy that the Chinese Theater is not changing its facade. I just dont see how Disney is going to make it match with a mickey ride inside. Guess time will tell


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like that they are expanding this. From the multiple vlogs including the DIS Unplugged and other posters' comments it appears the Mobile Ordering works pretty darn well.



I loved it at the Canteen in Pandora. I started the order on my phone as we were walking over, and we picked it up just a few minutes later. There was no line but it was nice to just walk up and grab our food and drinks just like at starbucks or Chick Fil-a.


----------



## awilliams4

Delano Fiedler said:


> Im really happy that the Chinese Theater is not changing its facade. I just dont see how Disney is going to make it match with a mickey ride inside. Guess time will tell



I thought the new ride was going to based on seeing a vintage cartoon and then becoming a part of it.  If that is the case, the facade already fits.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> I'd trade places with them in a heartbeat.


I can assure you first hand it's much better today though


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Mrs~Incredible said:


> TPAS board is reporting no more jawas at launch bay until the new land opens- say it ain't so!!!


Saw one in the Launch Bay a couple of weeks ago. Didn't want to do any trading... Even tried to trade my kids. No Dice!


----------



## umichigan10

Tiki Birdland said:


> Saw one in the Launch Bay a couple of weeks ago. Didn't want to do any trading... Even tried to trade my kids. No Dice!


No money, no deal!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tim Burton's 'The Nightmare Before Christmas' is Getting a Comic Book Sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Cruise Line is Adjusting Their Cancellation Policy Beginning August 15*


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> It's ok, we all make mistakes
> 
> This is coming from a guy who's wife's favorite restaurant is Coral Reef


Coral Reef was good when I went in February!


----------



## amalone1013

MommaBerd said:


> I read or watched (I think read) a DIS review of Tony's and that's all I needed to convince me to never go to Tony's unless I hear they make MAJOR changes.



Perhaps if I start emailing him every time I find a bad review...



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'd eat at Tony's if it became a Lady and the Tramp character meal. But that is about all. Though, after eating a lot of Italian food in Germany my standards are pretty high for Italian.


That would be great. Lady and the Tramp is one of my favorites, but there's so many places to eat in WDW and you can get mediocre Italian pretty much anywhere lol


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Her Universe corporate wear
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/universe-releases-star-wars-collection-corporate-wear/


There goes more of my money and I don't even have a corporate "dress up" job


----------



## skier_pete

Delano Fiedler said:


> Im really happy that the Chinese Theater is not changing its facade. I just dont see how Disney is going to make it match with a mickey ride inside. Guess time will tell



I picture that with the remake of DHS - the front of the park will remain a "Hollywood Land" - a fantasy version of Hollywood, and the Chinese Theater will be presenting the world premiere of the newest Mickey Mouse short - and your invited.  Then, as you take your seats for the premiere, something will go horribly wrong (as is wont to do in these situations) and you will be sucked into the film. (I sort of picture this a live action version of "Get a Horse".) 

I know a lot of people are upset about GMR going away, but I am excited that this could be some serious cutting edge projection mapping stuff. (Disney doesn't get a lot of credit for it, but the crazy realistic AAs that are part of Carsland / 7DMT / and Frozen EA all use projection mapping of the faces of the animated characters - wish actually make the characters more "true to life". The idea of projection mapping an entire ride seems like it could be really, really cool - sort of picture when Eddie Valiant goes into Toontown near the end of Roger Rabbit. (I might be a bit too high on this idea - hopefully it won't disappoint.)


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> I picture that with the remake of DHS - the front of the park will remain a "Hollywood Land" - a fantasy version of Hollywood, and the Chinese Theater will be presenting the world premiere of the newest Mickey Mouse short - and your invited.  Then, as you take your seats for the premiere, something will go horribly wrong (as is wont to do in these situations) and you will be sucked into the film. (I sort of picture this a live action version of "Get a Horse".)
> 
> I know a lot of people are upset about GMR going away, but I am excited that this could be some serious cutting edge projection mapping stuff. (Disney doesn't get a lot of credit for it, but the crazy realistic AAs that are part of Carsland / 7DMT / and Frozen EA all use projection mapping of the faces of the animated characters - wish actually make the characters more "true to life". The idea of projection mapping an entire ride seems like it could be really, really cool - sort of picture when Eddie Valiant goes into Toontown near the end of Roger Rabbit. (I might be a bit too high on this idea - hopefully it won't disappoint.)


It makes sense! You enter and its hollywood and then behind it is all that has been created from Hollywood! I think it fits the theme perfectly


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Did anyone notice that they set a firm release date for Star Wars 9?   I thought that was interesting...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amalone1013 said:


> Maybe if I read some of the Tony's opinions on here to my fiance I can convince him to drop that ADR  We also have Mama Melrose for a Fantasmic package. Neither were my picks (especially MM as just a regular dinner, I'm _okay_ with it for the package).



Skip the Italian in wdw...

I suppose the restaurants in the Italy pavilion are ok...mamas is hit or miss...Tony's is a miss


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Skip the Italian in wdw...
> 
> I suppose the restaurants in the Italy pavilion are ok...mamas is hit or miss...Tony's is a miss


Epcot has great Italian! But definitely skip EVERYWHERE ELSE. I literally can't think of one other Italian on site that is good. Is Pizzarizzo good? I can't imagine but yeah, skip the italian. You can get a decent Chicken Parm Sandwich at Pinocchio Haus also


----------



## umichigan10

Flight of passage was a lot of fun! The land itself is also aesthetically really well done


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Epcot has great Italian! But definitely skip EVERYWHERE ELSE. I literally can't think of one other Italian on site that is good. Is Pizzarizzo good? I can't imagine but yeah, skip the italian. You can get a decent Chicken Parm Sandwich at Pinocchio Haus also



"great" is a bit strong - but definitely solid to good to "if I need Italian that is where I am going"


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I want to take it FROM Boardwalk TO Animal Kingdom Lodge. Why is that strange? Jellyrolls is at the Boardwalk, and that is where the Minnie Vans are testing. I would assume you can either take them TO Boardwalk or FROM Boardwalk.   If I wanted to go from Contemporary to Animal Kingdom Lodge (another place we taxied last trip after an evening at Top of The World) then I would be out of luck, but from Boardwalk I should be fine.



Huh-- I guess--- then once you get dropped off, can someone at AKV take the car somewhere else?  I guess I just assumed the epcot resorts were the only resorts they were servicing-- like to the parks?   Don't know.  Seems logical that you could take them to AKV if that isn't the case.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Did anyone notice that they set a firm release date for Star Wars 9?   I thought that was interesting...


Did it change from late May 2019? I thought that was always the case.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Did it change from late May 2019? I thought that was always the case.



I believe the expectation was they would bump it like the previous 2...but they're sticking with may and bowing to the schedule


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I believe the expectation was they would bump it like the previous 2...but they're sticking with may and bowing to the schedule


I kind of figured since they didn't announce the change at D23 or comic con. They did announce a new writer for episode 9 tho.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I kind of figured since they didn't announce the change at D23 or comic con. They did announce a new writer for episode 9 tho.



The force is dark with that one.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

SpectroBro on the WDWMagic forums is reporting that Moana will be meeting guests in Adventureland during this year's Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party....
http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...her-mnsshp-changes.929860/page-8#post-7834033


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Director announced for Jungle Cruise Live Action film
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...directors-seat-for-live-action-jungle-cruise/



Anyone else nervous at this?  His films have been mediocre at best.  I really hope they don't try to make the Jungle Cruise movie like Jumaji 2.  Based on the Jumanji 2 trailer, they missed the entire point of the original to add over the top action.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

I'm trying to remember where I saw this ...(probably here somewhere) but is it true that Typhoon Lagoon is going to get a Moana overlay?!?


----------



## Brocktoon

mikepizzo said:


> Anyone else nervous at this?  His films have been mediocre at best.  I really hope they don't try to make the Jungle Cruise movie like Jumaji 2.  Based on the Jumanji 2 trailer, they missed the entire point of the original to add over the top action.



I wouldn't say nervous, but his selection strikes me as too safe or cookie cutter.  Looks like Disney is going with a Justin Lin/Brett Ratner type action-director ... fine for directing a Rock action vehicle ... so yeah we may be in for Disney's Jumanji 3.  Look at Justin Lin's Star Trek Beyond ... sure I enjoyed it, but I would hardly call it a Star Trek film as it was more or less a decent generic sci-fi action film.


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> I loved it at the Canteen in Pandora. I started the order on my phone as we were walking over, and we picked it up just a few minutes later. There was no line but it was nice to just walk up and grab our food and drinks just like at starbucks or Chick Fil-a.


The only negative to this that I see, is if the place you're ordering from accepts discounts, you can't apply a discount. I would think it would be easy to implement tho because APs are tried to your MDE account. The only complication I could see would be TiW. However, I think it's dumb that those are still paper where everything else is electronic.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

In my opinion, Jungle Cruise is known for corny jokes at ridiculous situations and not for its immersive plot. I fully expect the movie to be on the same vibe as a SNL sketch but longer. Im sure it will be fun to watch with the family, just not a masterpiece from Disney. Speaking of masterpieces, when was the last time Disney actually made one? I cant remember any recently


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> In my opinion, Jungle Cruise is known for corny jokes at ridiculous situations and not for its immersive plot. I fully expect the movie to be on the same vibe as a SNL sketch but longer. Im sure it will be fun to watch with the family, just not a masterpiece from Disney. Speaking of masterpieces, when was the last time Disney actually made one? I cant remember any recently



Including animation I'd say they've had a number of really good films that boarder on that (Zootopia, etc.) - live action, it's been a while (though I have hopes for A Wrinkle In Time)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm trying to remember where I saw this ...(probably here somewhere) but is it true that Typhoon Lagoon is going to get a Moana overlay?!?



I think that rumors was pretty well shot down or at least indications that not a lot of meat behind it

Though I will say it seems like a lot of rumors lately have involved Moana to some extent be it this, the revamp of the Fire mountain attraction, etc. - and where there is smoke there is fire, so maybe something Moana will come


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm trying to remember where I saw this ...(probably here somewhere) but is it true that Typhoon Lagoon is going to get a Moana overlay?!?


No that was some site called Disney Viral which likes to spread fake news.


----------



## Roxyfire

Madonna3 said:


> The only negative to this that I see, is if the place you're ordering from accepts discounts, you can't apply a discount. I would think it would be easy to implement tho because APs are tried to your MDE account. The only complication I could see would be TiW. However, I think it's dumb that those are still paper where everything else is electronic.



Agreed. If I recall correctly, the canteen wasn't accepting any discounts yet. I'd probably have to weigh my desire to save a few bucks vs save my sanity. Often times my sanity prevails in that equation. I always seem to get stuck behind the people who act as if they've never ordered food before in their lives.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tiffany_m15 said:


> I'm trying to remember where I saw this ...(probably here somewhere) but is it true that Typhoon Lagoon is going to get a Moana overlay?!?



They don't do overlays for relatively minor movies


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that rumors was pretty well shot down or at least indications that not a lot of meat behind it
> 
> Though I will say it seems like a lot of rumors lately have involved Moana to some extent be it this, the revamp of the Fire mountain attraction, etc. - and *where there is smoke there is fire*, so maybe something Moana will come



Really?...since the NBA contract escalator kicked in and Comcast started building new parks maybe...but never prior...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Mission: Space signage has been changed

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-new-mission-space-sign-unveiled-mars-earth-missons/


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> They don't do overlays for relatively minor movies


Moana was minor?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Madonna3 said:


> The only negative to this that I see, is if the place you're ordering from accepts discounts, you can't apply a discount. I would think it would be easy to implement tho because APs are tried to your MDE account. The only complication I could see would be TiW. However, I think it's dumb that those are still paper where everything else is electronic.



I still don't get whey they can't have everything linked into your magic band and just automatically apply any discounts you would be entitled to (AP, DVC, TiW, Disney Chase Visa, etc.) vs having to show your card or something still


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Moana was minor?


Was that film successful? Must be honest... it bored our whole family.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney offering incentives to new cooks, bus drivers, and housekeeping CMs. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-cooks-bus-drivers-housekeeping-cast-members/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Moana was minor?



At this point?  Yes...

It took them 20 years to commit to building things based on little mermaid and beauty and the beast.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was that film successful? Must be honest... it bored our whole family.


Wow, I thought it was great. Loved the music and the animation was fantastic.

96 on rotten tomatoes

642.8 million at the box office

For comparison frozen did 1.27 billion, tangled 591.8 million, wreck it Ralph 471.2 million.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was that film successful? Must be honest... it bored our whole family.



It was...but zootopia was the biggest Disney hit last year...and really since frozen.

Not as good this year...as their reliance on sequels is starting to bore the box office.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Really?...since the NBA contract escalator kicked in and Comcast started building new parks maybe...but never prior...



well, not always, but the more something gets talked about - especially in different forms, it seems like something eventually happens.  Even things that happened with Newish Fantasy Land like double Dumbo had been in plans for a long time - obviously different form that originally thought of, etc.

just seems like we are hearing a lot of things related to Moana - maybe nothing comes of it but seems clear it is an IP that is being talked about to some extent


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Wow, I thought it was great. Loved the music and the animation was fantastic.



Was ok...none of that stuff was exceptional, frankly.

They had the Hamilton guy...so people showed...but none of the songs made sense and the story was rather weak.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> At this point?  Yes...
> 
> It took them 20 years to commit to building things based on little mermaid and beauty and the beast.


Moana is already in shows in Shanghai and will have a role in the HK expansions.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was ok...none of that stuff was exceptional, frankly.
> 
> They had the Hamilton guy...so people showed...but none of the songs made sense and the story was rather weak.


To each their own. Frankly, I disagree.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still don't get whey they can't have everything linked into your magic band and just automatically apply any discounts you would be entitled to (AP, DVC, TiW, Disney Chase Visa, etc.) vs having to show your card or something still



That's what I'm saying. I'd settle for it just looking for APs at this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was that film successful? Must be honest... it bored our whole family.



it made ~$640m globally in the box office and so far another $88m in domestic video sales

So not the biggest of hits but pretty solid and it was nominated for the academy award

Personally it isn't my favorite but I did very much enjoy it ... I also think the songs (particularly "It Calls me") seem to be featured a lot and I think will be one of the songs that lasts for a while and it featured a lot over time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blackfish didn't hurt SeaWorld stock according to SeaWorld attorneys 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...stock-prices-according-to-seaworld-attorneys/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> They don't do overlays for relatively minor movies



I loved that movie. I'm not quite sure what your definition of relatively minor is. $642 international gross doesn't approach Frozen but it's nothing to sneeze at.

I wish we could get merchandise numbers. 



rteetz said:


> Moana was minor?



Typical Lockedoutlogic. If he's not saying things to intentionally stir the pot I don't know what his identity is.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, not always, but the more something gets talked about - especially in different forms, it seems like something eventually happens.  Even things that happened with Newish Fantasy Land like double Dumbo had been in plans for a long time - obviously different form that originally thought of, etc.
> 
> just seems like we are hearing a lot of things related to Moana - maybe nothing comes of it but seems clear it is an IP that is being talked about to some extent



I can see moana filling a need somewhere.  But never retheming a waterpark.  Why would they bother?  It's not really a "kid" place...especially typhoon...and until recently they basically ignored the waterparks since blizzard opened.  I have a feeling new additions up on kirkman and I-Drive had something to do with that...


----------



## Madonna3

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed. If I recall correctly, the canteen wasn't accepting any discounts yet. I'd probably have to weigh my desire to save a few bucks vs save my sanity. Often times my sanity prevails in that equation. I always seem to get stuck behind the people who act as if they've never ordered food before in their lives.



or what about the group of 6 in front of you in line who looks like they're all going to order together and then order separately. 
With Disney rolling out 20 and 30% discounts, I'm more likely to stand in line.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I loved that movie. I'm not quite sure what your definition of relatively minor is. $642 international gross doesn't approach Frozen but it's nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> I wish we could get merchandise numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Lockedoutlogic. If he's not saying things to intentionally stir the pot I don't know what his identity is.


Definitely. It's obviously not frozen but it was quite successful compared to some other Disney films.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I loved that movie. I'm not quite sure what your definition of relatively minor is. $642 international gross doesn't approach Frozen but it's nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> I wish we could get merchandise numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Lockedoutlogic. If he's not saying things to intentionally stir the pot I don't know what his identity is.



Ok...it was a success but not "exceptional"...how's that?

And it's not "stirring the pot" when it's true...do they not have English/philosophy classes in Columbus?


----------



## Madonna3

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was ok...none of that stuff was exceptional, frankly.
> 
> They had the Hamilton guy...so people showed...but none of the songs made sense and the story was rather weak.



I'm going to need to see you in my office, sir. You've gone crazy. Official diagnosis.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN WWoS could host eSports 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ports-complex-may-host-esports-in-the-future/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can see moana filling a need somewhere.  But never retheming a waterpark.  Why would they bother?  It's not really a "kid" place...especially typhoon...and until recently they basically ignored the waterparks since blizzard opened.  I have a feeling new additions up on kirkman and I-Drive had something to do with that...



Oh, I would be very, very surprised if the full overlay of an entire park to Moana happened.  But wouldn't be surprised if they added the presence somewhere in the parks or resorts.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...it was a success but not "exceptional"...how's that?
> 
> And it's not "stirring the pot" when it's true...do they not have English/philosophy classes in Columbus?


It's not true it's your opinion. You obviously didn't like the film that much but that doesn't mean everyone is like you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...it was a success but not "exceptional"...how's that?
> 
> And it's not "stirring the pot" when it's true...do they not have English/philosophy classes in Columbus?



Sure they do. That's why I called you out on saying 'relatively minor' and you changed it to 'not exceptional;. Those are different terms. But sure, I need extra classes.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blackfish didn't hurt SeaWorld stock according to SeaWorld attorneys
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...stock-prices-according-to-seaworld-attorneys/



They're fooling themselves...that movie caused them tremendous damage.  Nobody could have predicted that...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Was ok...none of that stuff was exceptional, frankly.
> 
> They had the Hamilton guy...so people showed...but none of the songs made sense and the story was rather weak.


Agreed.



TheMaxRebo said:


> it made ~$640m globally in the box office and so far another $88m in domestic video sales
> 
> So not the biggest of hits but pretty solid and it was nominated for the academy award
> 
> Personally it isn't my favorite but I did very much enjoy it ... I also think the songs (particularly "It Calls me") seem to be featured a lot and I think will be one of the songs that lasts for a while and it featured a lot over time


Did better than I thought it did; and obviously the rest is subjective.  We felt like it draaaaaaaagged and weren't really drawn in by any of the characters.  To each his own!  

Regardless... I don't see a whole water park overlay on this one... seems to make sense to at least wait to see if there's any staying power.  Though that didn't stop them with Avatar... ...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sure they do. That's why I called you out on saying 'relatively minor' and you changed it to 'not exceptional;. Those are different terms. But sure, I do extra classes.



Longterm?

Is moana gonna have legs?  You can call me out all you want.  But I always step back and look at things (takes about a minute) before I assess these things...not a huff of dust.

4 years ago frozen was decreed a "cultural phenomenon"...but (you can check) I got shouted at for saying it would end up being like little mermaid and beauty and the beast.

And now it's pretty much little mermaid.  Which was a reasonable expectation.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Did better than I thought it did; and obviously the rest is subjective.  We felt like it draaaaaaaagged and weren't really drawn in by any of the characters.  To each his own!
> 
> Regardless... I don't se a whole water park overlay on this one... seems to make sense to at least wait to see if there's any staying power.  Though that didn't stop them with Avatar... ...



Agree...

And zootoopia did about $1.05 at the box office?  That is a pretty big sleeper hit.

Unlike cars 3...which I think officially ends that smokey and the bandit fetish...


----------



## rteetz

Box office numbers 

Frozen - 1.276 billion
Zooptopia- 1.024 billion
Up - 735.1 million
Moana - 642.8 million 
Monsters Inc. - 577.4 million
Toy Story 2 - 497.3 million
Cars - 462.2 million


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's not true it's your opinion. You obviously didn't like the film that much but that doesn't mean everyone is like you.



Of course it's my opinion...and I didn't say I didn't like it.  Im saying it was solid but not top tier exceptional.

The lecture response isn't necessary.  I'm not fighting the things you're fighting.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Box office numbers
> 
> Frozen - 1.276 billion
> Zooptopia- 1.024 billion
> Up - 735.1 million
> Moana - 642.8 million
> Monsters Inc. - 577.4 million
> Toy Story 2 - 497.3 million
> Cars - 462.2 million


I like these numbers better... adjusted for inflation and gives a sense of staying power over time: http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm

(though I still can't explain Avatar being where it is at #15... ... )

ETA: Zootopia already hits #185, Moana not on the list... at least not yet...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Box office numbers
> 
> Frozen - 1.276 billion
> Zooptopia- 1.024 billion
> Up - 735.1 million
> Moana - 642.8 million
> Monsters Inc. - 577.4 million
> Toy Story 2 - 497.3 million
> Cars - 462.2 million



Now factor inflation and tell me what it looks like...

Come on, I know when the heavy is being played and your playing the heavy here.

No need to defend moana's honor.  It is what it is...which is not worthy of major theme park investment based on past patterns.  That's hard to dispute.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I like these numbers better... adjusted for inflation and gives a sense of staying power over time: http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm
> 
> (though I still can't explain Avatar being where it is... ... )


I was comparing it to other Disney movies. Moana doesn't compare to avatar, gone with the wind, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did better than I thought it did; and obviously the rest is subjective.  We felt like it draaaaaaaagged and weren't really drawn in by any of the characters.  To each his own!
> 
> .



I will say the first time I watched it I only thought it was OK, then I watched it more thinking about my daughter and what she could take away from it, etc. and it made me appreciate it a bit more - and I do like a lot of the songs - particularly "We Know the Way"

As for the plot - it's basically Star Wars:
- young person longs for something beyond their location they feel stuck in (Moana = Luke)
- "crazy" person teaches them about something inside of them that makes them special (Grandmother = Yoda)
- External power helps out younger person (water = the force)
- young person goes into a cave to learn a lesson (Moana in the cave learns about ancestors = Luke in cave sees Darth Vader/his face in mask)
- Goes on a quest, supported by a cocky, snarky guy (Maui = Hon Solo)
- Cocky, Snarky guy leaves but comes back to enable the young person to complete mission (Maui comes back enabling Moana to return the heart = Hon Solo comes back to let Luke free to blow up death star)
- Bad guy turns out to really be a changed good guy who changes back in the end (Ta'ka/Tefiti = Darth Vader/Anikan Skywalker)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I like these numbers better... adjusted for inflation and gives a sense of staying power over time: http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/adjusted.htm
> 
> (though I still can't explain Avatar being where it is at #15... ... )
> 
> ETA: Zootopia already hits #185, Moana not on the list... at least not yet...



Exactly...

...which is why there has never been anything like Star Wars...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> Longterm?
> 
> Is moana gonna have legs?  You can call me out all you want.  But I always step back and look at things (takes about a minute) before I assess these things...not a huff of dust.
> 
> 4 years ago frozen was decreed a "cultural phenomenon"...but (you can check) I got shouted at for saying it would end up being like little mermaid and beauty and the beast.
> 
> And now it's pretty much little mermaid.  Which was a reasonable expectation.



I think it really all comes down to merch numbers and maybe DVD sales. I think box office is small peanuts compared to those but I am not aware if merch numbers ever get released.

For all we know, they're making a lot off of that which might cause Disney to want to give Moana a higher presence in the parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I was comparing it to other Disney movies. Moana doesn't compare to avatar, gone with the wind, etc.


Take a look at the link I posted and pull out just the Disney movies.  Still more relevant than the list you posted.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say the first time I watched it I only thought it was OK, then I watched it more thinking about my daughter and what she could take away from it, etc. and it made me appreciate it a bit more - and I do like a lot of the songs - particularly "We Know the Way"
> 
> As for the plot - it's basically Star Wars:
> - young person longs for something beyond their location they feel stuck in (Moana = Luke)
> - "crazy" person teaches them about something inside of them that makes them special (Grandmother = Yoda)
> - External power helps out younger person (water = the force)
> - young person goes into a cave to learn a lesson (Moana in the cave learns about ancestors = Luke in cave sees Darth Vader/his face in mask)
> - Goes on a quest, supported by a cocky, snarky guy (Maui = Hon Solo)
> - Cocky, Snarky guy leaves but comes back to enable the young person to complete mission (Maui comes back enabling Moana to return the heart = Hon Solo comes back to let Luke free to blow up death star)
> - Bad guy turns out to really be a changed good guy who changes back in the end (Ta'ka/Tefiti = Darth Vader/Anikan Skywalker)



Now here I agree...I thought it was pretty bad the first time I saw it and I started to enjoy it the second.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I was comparing it to other Disney movies. Moana doesn't compare to avatar, gone with the wind, etc.



It's kinda hard to compare anything today to things like Gone with the Wind - back then your forms of entertainment were a bit more, um, limited than they are today


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Of course it's my opinion...and I didn't say I didn't like it.  Im saying it was solid but not top tier exceptional.
> 
> The lecture response isn't necessary.  I'm not fighting the things you're fighting.





lockedoutlogic said:


> They don't do overlays for relatively minor movies





lockedoutlogic said:


> Was ok...none of that stuff was exceptional, frankly.
> 
> They had the Hamilton guy...so people showed...but none of the songs made sense and the story was rather weak.



You stated it was a minor movie. That was not true. 

None of the songs made sense to you but they did to me and others. Otherwise they wouldn't have had Oscar nominations, and Auli'i singing at the Oscars.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's kinda hard to compare anything today to things like Gone with the Wind - back then your forms of entertainment were a bit more, um, limited than they are today


Another good point.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say the first time I watched it I only thought it was OK, then I watched it more thinking about my daughter and what she could take away from it, etc. and it made me appreciate it a bit more - and I do like a lot of the songs - particularly "We Know the Way"
> 
> As for the plot - it's basically Star Wars:
> - young person longs for something beyond their location they feel stuck in (Moana = Luke)
> - "crazy" person teaches them about something inside of them that makes them special (Grandmother = Yoda)
> - External power helps out younger person (water = the force)
> - young person goes into a cave to learn a lesson (Moana in the cave learns about ancestors = Luke in cave sees Darth Vader/his face in mask)
> - Goes on a quest, supported by a cocky, snarky guy (Maui = Hon Solo)
> - Cocky, Snarky guy leaves but comes back to enable the young person to complete mission (Maui comes back enabling Moana to return the heart = Hon Solo comes back to let Luke free to blow up death star)
> - Bad guy turns out to really be a changed good guy who changes back in the end (Ta'ka/Tefiti = Darth Vader/Anikan Skywalker)



To be fair there are actually very few plots in this world. Lots of movies/books/whatever use that one.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it really all comes down to merch numbers and maybe DVD sales. I think box office is small peanuts compared to those but I am not aware if merch numbers ever get released.
> 
> For all we know, they're making a lot off of that which might cause Disney to want to give Moana a higher presence in the parks.



But those merch numbers are always relative too because of price increases year over year.

Home video is dying...so that's a tough thing to track too.

Disney made the most profits off those big plastic case VHS tapes years ago - adjusted for inflation.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say the first time I watched it I only thought it was OK, then I watched it more thinking about my daughter and what she could take away from it, etc. and it made me appreciate it a bit more - and I do like a lot of the songs - particularly "We Know the Way"





lockedoutlogic said:


> Now here I agree...I thought it was pretty bad the first time I saw it and I started to enjoy it the second.



You guys might be right -- I've only seen it once.  Maybe I'll watch it on my flight to WDW next week...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lockedoutlogic said:


> It was...but zootopia was the biggest Disney hit last year...and really since frozen.
> 
> Not as good this year...as their reliance on sequels is starting to bore the box office.


I enjoyed Zootopia for different reasons than Moana. I found the music and animation, especially that darn water which looked amazing, to be better than Zootopia (although Zootopia did still have really good animation) but I enjoyed Zootopia for what I felt was a more adult-engaging theme. 

TBH I don't remember the music from Zootopia but lord knows my husband and I still have a couple of songs stuck in our heads from Moana and that's totally ok. Sometimes you don't really need to have catchy music for films such as these.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Take a look at the link I posted and pull out just the Disney movies.  Still more relevant than the list you posted.


I was looking at worldwide numbers those are just domestic. Yes I get your point but my point was showing that Moana was not a minor movie and was successful.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> But those merch numbers are always relative too because of price increases year over year.
> 
> Home video is dying...so that's a tough thing to track too.
> 
> Disney made the most profits off those big plastic case VHS tapes years ago - adjusted for inflation.



I'm not trying to say Moana merch is approaching Frozen merch numbers (we can all assume those were huge).

I'm just thinking Disney is probably following the 'what is making us money right now' philosophy.

(edited to add) Really this is a moot conversation point anyway because we don't know the merch numbers. They could sell a ton of stuff or they could be selling nothing. I don't know.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I enjoyed Zootopia for different reasons than Moana. I found the music and animation, especially that darn water which looked amazing, to be better than Zootopia (although Zootopia did still have really good animation) but I enjoyed Zootopia for what I felt was a more adult-engaging theme.
> 
> TBH I don't remember the music from Zootopia but lord knows my husband and I still have a couple of songs stuck in our heads from Moana and that's totally ok. Sometimes you don't really need to have catchy music for films such as these.


Zootopia wasn't a musical so that's why the music wasn't memorable. They had the one shakira song and that was it basically.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> What station runs the oscars?  Just curious...
> 
> The 2016 oscars had the most unqualified director in history present the best director award...ever heard of jj Abrams?  The reboot king...Gee...wonder why that was?
> 
> And I corrected my self.  I'd say it is a reasonably successful disney animated film.  It's not treasure planet or pocahantas...it will never be the lion king of the little mermaid.
> 
> And pull the lyrics of the songs and let me know how deep they are.  Especially the crab song...
> 
> I mean...are we having a bad day or something?  Jeez.
> 
> Fyi: the Asian disney parks are not run by Disney and they have always been more open to new IP than the stateside ones...which is like pulling teeth.  You of course know this.


Let's just agree to disagree at this point. 

I disagree that JJ is the worst director ever. 
I agree Moana is not the Lion King. 
I don't really care about the crab song as it was not a major piece to the story. 
Not having a bad day, at least not yet. 
Well aware the Asian parks aren't fully owned by Disney but they do have Imagineering creating everything they do and Disney does have an influence.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Most unqualified director...which is totally different.
> 
> Abrams has never made a good original movie...and has had more success as a tv producer.   But he lines CMB's pockets.
> 
> And you know the latitude imagineering gets is entirely dependent on who pays the bills.  I mean...you've graduated rookie school around here and know what's up...


Disney still pays bills in the Asian parks just not the full bill.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Zootopia wasn't a musical so that's why the music wasn't memorable. They had the one shakira song and that was it basically.



Which has been playing about 4,567,832 times in my house as my kids love it and my oldest creates choreography for


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Disney still pays bills in the Asian parks just not the full bill.



So what's the key grammatical difference there?

Do people buy more crap at the mall if it's full price or 50% off?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So apparently someone already created a sim for a Moana ride - so we know what it will look like (well, based on the footage I would peg the ride to cost about $17bn and take up 1/2 the land that Animal Kingdom occupies, so maybe this won't be *exactly* what Disney would build  .... still looks pretty cool)

ride footage starts at ~3min mark


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> So apparently someone already created a sim for a Moana ride - so we know what it will look like (well, based on the footage I would peg the ride to cost about $17bn and take up 1/2 the land that Animal Kingdom occupies, so maybe this won't be *exactly* what Disney would build  .... still looks pretty cool)
> 
> ride footage starts at ~3min mark


We'll just wait for the announcement at the next D23!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> So apparently someone already created a sim for a Moana ride - so we know what it will look like (well, based on the footage I would peg the ride to cost about $17bn and take up 1/2 the land that Animal Kingdom occupies, so maybe this won't be *exactly* what Disney would build  .... still looks pretty cool)
> 
> ride footage starts at ~3min mark



Has anyone tried planet coaster?

I was a first day purchaser of rollercoaster tycoon in 1998(or was it 99?) (the greatest $29.99 I ever spent)...and I would love a new thrill.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Abrams has never made a good original movie...and has had more success as a tv producer.   But he lines CMB's pockets.



I like Cloverfied and Super 8 - but agree he has had more success with original TV than original film


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> That was tongue in cheek.
> 
> as opposed to moana with an overpriced box office gross.



But doesn't every movie that is released these days have an overpriced box office gross?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Zootopia wasn't a musical so that's why the music wasn't memorable. They had the one shakira song and that was it basically.


Ahh...now that makes sense and now that I think about it it's a *face-palm* moment for not having thought about that aspect lol.


----------



## mikepizzo

Brocktoon said:


> I wouldn't say nervous, but his selection strikes me as too safe or cookie cutter.  Looks like Disney is going with a Justin Lin/Brett Ratner type action-director ... fine for directing a Rock action vehicle ... so yeah we may be in for Disney's Jumanji 3.  Look at Justin Lin's Star Trek Beyond ... sure I enjoyed it, but I would hardly call it a Star Trek film as it was more or less a decent generic sci-fi action film.



I just don't see how an action Jungle Cruise movie is going to work.  When I think of Jungle Cruise, I don't think of high octane boat scenes.  Granted we know nothing about the movie so maybe I'm wrong, but having the guy who directed Run All Night, Non-Stop, and Unknown behind the camera, as well as having the hulking Rock star, makes me feel like that's the direction they are going in.

What can make or break the ride is the Cast Member (and ergo the script).  Having a director that has made films where the plot was pretty generic doesn't bode well for the spirit of the movie.  I wish Mitch Hurwitz wrote the script.  Then at least we would know it would have some smart humor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)


I didn't get that one specifically but I got an offer if I do an in person tour for a gift card or something like that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)



Just weird...

Why?

Do we have to have a bottom out in a recession before anyone will believe me that they have overpriced all the product in Florida?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I didn't get that one specifically but I got an offer if I do an in person tour for a gift card or something like that.



This said it was a Disney Rewards Cardmember Exclusive

just the first time I recall anything like this being phone based vs in person not sure if it signals anything (like that they feel they need to reach out to more people/broader audience) or just that they are trying something out

Side note, the footnotes mention that "price for a real estate interest ranges from $17,600 - $200,000 (subject to change)" - to give people an idea of what they are looking for (at least currently) for buy-on to DVC


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)



I got one of those two. I really hope it is not a live person because I'll take a $40 gift card for 20 minutes of time. That'd be great if it was just a voice recording and I could put it on speaker and go about my day.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> This said it was a Disney Rewards Cardmember Exclusive
> 
> just the first time I recall anything like this being phone based vs in person not sure if it signals anything (like that they feel they need to reach out to more people/broader audience) or just that they are trying something out
> 
> Side note, the footnotes mention that "price for a real estate interest ranges from *$17,600* - $200,000 (subject to change)" - to give people an idea of what they are looking for (at least currently) for buy-on to DVC


Hmm somehow I thought it would be a higher starting point. I'm saying this from someone who has  done zero looking into DVC (my husband is pretty much against time shares across the board).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm somehow I thought it would be a higher starting point. I'm saying this from someone who has  done zero looking into DVC (my husband is pretty much against time shares across the board).



Just looked at the website and the locations they have available (Aulani, Poly, and Copper Creek) they are $176/point with a minimum 100 points, so that is your $17,600 buy in (plus a $442 closing cost)

100 points would get you 6-8 nights in a studio or 3-4 nights at a 1-bedroom


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just looked at the website and the locations they have available (Aulani, Poly, and Copper Creek) they are $176/point with a minimum 100 points, so that is your $17,600 buy in (plus a $442 closing cost)
> 
> 100 points would get you 6-8 nights in a studio or 3-4 nights at a 1-bedroom



Plus a $700 or so annual due for that...

WHO WANTS SOME?!?


----------



## belle1986

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)


I got one too. Are they super pushy over the phone? I hate talking to people on the phone but $40 would be nice.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just looked at the website and the locations they have available (Aulani, Poly, and Copper Creek) they are $176/point with a minimum 100 points, so that is your $17,600 buy in (plus a $442 closing cost)
> 
> 100 points would get you 6-8 nights in a studio or 3-4 nights at a 1-bedroom


Thanks that's some good info! Puts it more into perspective.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)





rteetz said:


> I didn't get that one specifically but I got an offer if I do an in person tour for a gift card or something like that.


The in-person offer is $50 Disney card per room. It also includes 3 FP for your entire party (excluding pandora rides, 7dmt, fea, and PP). We did the in person tour and ended up with $100 in gift cards since we had 2 rooms. It was not at all a hard sell. I wonder if over the phone they push harder for the buy. In person they want you in the parks dropping money there, too, but at home on the phone I could see them really trying to push.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Thanks that's some good info! Puts it more into perspective.



Yeah...the perspective is you have to pay for roughly 50 nights up front at rack rate...

It's not a good deal...wasn't always that way.


----------



## Mal6586

belle1986 said:


> I got one too. Are they super pushy over the phone? I hate talking to people on the phone but $40 would be nice.


I had the same thought. I sure would love the $40 since we have a trip coming up, and while I am interested in DVC maybe in the future, I'm not at a place where it's even feasible to entertain the idea right now. It says guided phone tour, so I was hoping it was more informational and maybe even pre-recorded where you would key through some prompts, because I would like to hear about it, but I don't want to have to fend off a pushy salesperson. I know they're just doing their job, but there is literally zero percent chance I'm ready to buy in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> The in-person offer is $50 Disney card per room. It also includes 3 FP for your entire party (excluding pandora rides, 7dmt, fea, and PP). We did the in person tour and ended up with $100 in gift cards since we had 2 rooms. It was not at all a hard sell. I wonder if over the phone they push harder for the buy. In person they want you in the parks dropping money there, too, but at home on the phone I could see them really trying to push.





Mal6586 said:


> I had the same thought. I sure would love the $40 since we have a trip coming up, and while I am interested in DVC maybe in the future, I'm not at a place where it's even feasible to entertain the idea right now. It says guided phone tour, so I was hoping it was more informational and maybe even pre-recorded where you would key through some prompts, because I would like to hear about it, but I don't want to have to fend off a pushy salesperson. I know they're just doing their job, but there is literally zero percent chance I'm ready to buy in.



I'll likely do it - but says you have to call to schedule your time so not sure how long it will take to set that up.  Worst case scenario I will just hang up.  We actually have a different time share that we would be open to selling so hopefully positioning ourselves as being in that situation will set their expectations and back off the hard sell


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

lockedoutlogic said:


> Plus a $700 or so annual due for that...
> 
> WHO WANTS SOME?!?


This is just me personally here but while annual dues suck in general I pay $475/year for my HOA and my in-laws pay over $600 for their HOA. As a whole they pay more than we do because they have a heck of lot less homes than we do but our neighborhood has more operating costs by far compared to theirs it's just we have a lot more homes to spread the cost over.

When we bought our house we had to pay $400 ($150 for a mailbox fee {mailbox is in a cluster of something like 9 mailboxes each sprinkled throughout the neighborhood}, $150 operation fee, and $100 for initiation fee) ontop of the $425 (which is what it was in 2014 but was raised to $475 in 2015) in HOA dues.

But I do appreciate you even mentioning how much the annual dues are.



lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...the perspective is you have to pay for roughly 50 nights up front at rack rate...
> 
> It's not a good deal...wasn't always that way.


Yeah the in-laws have a time-share (one that is every other year) but they haven't used it at all for the last 4 years. I know my husband and I have had conversations about time-shares and for the most part we agree it's not the best usage of our $ but I know other people who don't mind it at all. Things can always change though but it's something to keep an eye on because as you've said and what I do believe I remember seeing from other people as well as DVC has adjusted its course so to speak over time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

What's "pp"?

Anyway...get the gift card...and when they ask "any questions?"

Ask them to explain why they doubled the price in 10 years...far beyond anything that can reasonably justified as inflation...and if it's "supply and demand", then why bother luring me in?

Then drop the mic.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll likely do it - but says you have to call to schedule your time so not sure how long it will take to set that up.  Worst case scenario I will just hang up.  We actually have a different time share that we would be open to selling so hopefully positioning ourselves as being in that situation will set their expectations and back off the hard sell


Can you let us know what it's like over the phone? We bought DVC after a few years of thinking about it and an in person tour. I'm just curious as to how they do the phone tours...


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

I've heard rumors that "pawpsicles" will be coming to Animal Kingdom. Recently, a source on Twitter (who claims to have a CM friend at AK) confirmed it! Trying to figure out location, etc. 
Source: https://twitter.com/Stuffwell303/status/892804116908519428


----------



## Irish_Mike

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> I've heard rumors that "pawpsicles" will be coming to Animal Kingdom. Recently, a source on Twitter (who claims to have a CM friend at AK) confirmed it! Trying to figure out location, etc.
> Source: https://twitter.com/Stuffwell303/status/892804116908519428



I mean, I can check with a couple of my old CM friends who still work in the park. It wouldn't be hard to do as an ice cream bar, but I've yet to hear anything about this from anyone.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Irish_Mike said:


> I mean, I can check with a couple of my old CM friends who still work in the park. It wouldn't be hard to do as an ice cream bar, but I've yet to hear anything about this from anyone.


Go ahead, please do.


----------



## closetmickey

M


TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is new or just new to me, but I just got an e-mail offering a $40 Disney Gift if I call in for a 20 min guided phone tour for DVC (so basically a virtual DVC tour)


Me too. Already called. Hope my gc shows up!


----------



## closetmickey

Mal6586 said:


> I had the same thought. I sure would love the $40 since we have a trip coming up, and while I am interested in DVC maybe in the future, I'm not at a place where it's even feasible to entertain the idea right now. It says guided phone tour, so I was hoping it was more informational and maybe even pre-recorded where you would key through some prompts, because I would like to hear about it, but I don't want to have to fend off a pushy salesperson. I know they're just doing their job, but there is literally zero percent chance I'm ready to buy in.


I just called. Spoke to an agent who connected me to a "tour guide". He just asked me a few basic questions about our Disney travel patterns, shared a tiny bit of info, and then took my email and sent some info. Super low key- maybe took 10 minutes total- including the first agent.  I also earned a gift card a few years back by taking an online tour. Was surprised that didn't disqualify me from this offer.


----------



## Mal6586

closetmickey said:


> I just called. Spoke to an agent who connected me to a "tour guide". He just asked me a few basic questions about our Disney travel patterns, shared a tiny bit of info, and then took my email and sent some info. Super low key- maybe took 10 minutes total- including the first agent.  I also earned a gift card a few years back by taking an online tour. Was surprised that didn't disqualify me from this offer.


Just did mine too! Super nice agent, no pressure. Very easy conversation. I think I was on the phone total of 20 minutes start to finish, but that included first agent too, and I did ask a good bit of questions. Love the online brochure she sent though, now if I just had an extra $20k laying around! Haha!


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I mean, I can check with a couple of my old CM friends who still work in the park. It wouldn't be hard to do as an ice cream bar, but I've yet to hear anything about this from anyone.


I saw this from ViralDisney which is known for fake news so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm somehow I thought it would be a higher starting point. I'm saying this from someone who has  done zero looking into DVC (my husband is pretty much against time shares across the board).



That's 100 points - give you about 5 nights per year in a studio.

And - whew, this thread has never been so exhausting to read....can we give up on whether Moana was good or a hit yet?


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also depends on what we are talking about - I mean, they used to have like a different parade every year based on what the new animated movie was - that's one thing.  Even the Coco overlay to the Mexico ride isn't *that* big of an undertaking ... much different than rethemeing an entire water park


I feel like the parade thing has become what they do with meet and greets now. Which is cool, I have no issue with that.

I just find it doubtful they'd invest in any e ticket type attraction without a surefire ip. And overlaying typhoon lagoon in any regard would just be silly


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> That's 100 points - give you about 5 nights per year in a studio.


Thanks for the info


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld reportedly hires financial consultant to help sell company stock

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-to-help-sell-company-stock-prices-fluctuate/


----------



## rteetz

Let's move on from Moana/box office discussions please and thank you


----------



## rteetz

*News

Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> if it's "supply and demand", then why bother luring me in?
> 
> Then drop the mic.


No mic drop. Every timeshare functions this way: enticement to tour, tour, closer, sign deal (hopefully).

That is not at all a sign of a problem. There may well be a problem, but enticements to tour are not a sign.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*


Well man that seems to have escalated quickly..it's like Siemens is trying to get the heck out of Dodge. I mean really they had like 2 months left on the contract. I guess they felt 2 months was 2 months too long for the lounge/meeting space operation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well man that seems to have escalated quickly..it's like Siemens is trying to get the heck out of Dodge. I mean really they had like 2 months left on the contract. I guess they felt 2 months was 2 months too long for the lounge/meeting space operation.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*


Things derailed quite fastly  I have the impression that doing business with Disney is very demanding.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


>


never seems to get old for me at least.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No mic drop. Every timeshare functions this way: enticement to tour, tour, closer, sign deal (hopefully).
> 
> That is not at all a sign of a problem. There may well be a problem, but enticements to tour are not a sign.



Are we gonna rehash this one again?

All timeshares are not equal.  Dvc has made efforts to minimize incentives since it was established with strong sales...circa early 2000s


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*


So... wait... Siemens took off bc Disney didn't want to be paid in-kind??  

_"Apparently the relationship between the two companies soured rapidly after Disney turned down a new monorail fleet for Walt Disney World that Siemens offered in-lieu of compensation for a new sponsorship deal."_


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are we gonna rehash this one again?
> 
> All timeshares are not equal.  Dvc has made efforts to minimize incentives since it was established with strong sales...circa early 2000s


I don't recall ever discussing tour enticements on DIS.

"Minimize incentives" - sure - what are they offering here? $40, $50?? Peanuts, as my mom used to say.

I'm not sounding alarm bells based on that.

We paid way more to pull people in years ago. Friends who work at Marriott pay way more today to entice a tour. Even with this tiny little offer they are below industry cost on this.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't recall ever discussing tour enticements on DIS.
> 
> "Minimize incentives" - sure - what are they offering here? $40, $50?? Peanuts, as my mom used to say.
> 
> I'm not sounding alarm bells based on that.
> 
> We paid way more to pull people in years ago. Friends who work at Marriott pay way more today to entice a tour. Even with this tiny little offer they are below industry cost on this.



I agree it's not much...but the fact they want to give anything is a bit telling if you follow Disney's thought process: which they convince themselves that everything is always "worth it" in price.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So... wait... Siemens took off bc Disney didn't want to be paid in-kind??
> 
> _"Apparently the relationship between the two companies soured rapidly after Disney turned down a new monorail fleet for Walt Disney World that Siemens offered in-lieu of compensation for a new sponsorship deal."_



That's a stupid move on Disney's part. Who cares if Siemens wanted it to be a product they could right off instead of a check?

Of course...that shows disney only wants the checks...and maybe they don't want monorails long term?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's a stupid move on Disney's part. Who cares if Siemens wanted it to be a product they could right off instead of a check?
> 
> Of course...that shows disney only wants the checks...and maybe they don't want monorails long term?


Or they want the checks right now and don't see dumping money into the monorails as the right investment at this time.  Not sure why that's automatically stupid.  We don't have all the info; could well be a solid business decision.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> I agree it's not much...but the fact they want to give anything is a bit telling if you follow Disney's thought process: which they convince themselves that everything is always "worth it" in price.


It's SO small that I'm not sure it is telling, actually.  Meh.  Guess we'll see eventually if there really is a shoe to drop here, or much ado about nothing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's SO small that I'm not sure it is telling, actually.  Meh.  Guess we'll see eventually if there really is a shoe to drop here, or much ado about nothing.



Perhaps if you had experience in sales and revenue control at disney?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Or they want the checks right now and don't see dumping money into the monorails as the right investment at this time.  Not sure why that's automatically stupid.  We don't have all the info; could well be a solid business decision.



Right...it's also not "benefit of the doubt" wise either...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Perhaps if you had experience in sales and revenue control at disney?


I know that you hold that card.  And it's an AWESOME one and for the record I am SUPER JEALOUS.  Doesn't mean that you're right about everything Disney-revenue-control related, especially years after you departed Disney.  Is that fair?

We'll give your view 80% weight and mine only 20%, ok?  

ETA: 90/10??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*



I'm worried about Spaceship Earth. I know it's already been changed in the past and those changes were largely negative.

I am also aware that not everyone loves the ride, but it just seems to quintessential Disney to me. Animatronics, bit of history, entertaining, corny jokes.


----------



## hakepb

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Or they want the checks right now and don't see dumping money into the monorails as the right investment at this time.  Not sure why that's automatically stupid.  We don't have all the info; could well be a solid business decision.


Or was Disney's decision made for them by their contract for gondolas with a Siemens competitor?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried about Spaceship Earth. I know it's already been changed in the past and those changes were largely negative.
> 
> I am also aware that not everyone loves the ride, but it just seems to quintessential Disney to me. Animatronics, bit of history, entertaining, corny jokes.



You should be worried...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

hakepb said:


> Or was Disney's decision made for them by their contract for gondolas with a Siemens competitor?



Now that's possible...


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*



That seems premature.  I'm sure they could have lasted longer.


----------



## Mal6586

Reddog1134 said:


> That seems premature.  I'm sure they could have lasted longer.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

hakepb said:


> Or was Disney's decision made for them by their contract for gondolas with a Siemens competitor?


Maybe!  Still a solid business decision if for that that reason, no?


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried about Spaceship Earth. I know it's already been changed in the past and those changes were largely negative.
> 
> I am also aware that not everyone loves the ride, but it just seems to quintessential Disney to me. Animatronics, bit of history, entertaining, corny jokes.



ME TOO!!! It is such a family favorite and we have a couple of family inside jokes/quotes, so I'm super-sentimental about it.


----------



## danikoski

hakepb said:


> Or was Disney's decision made for them by their contract for gondolas with a Siemens competitor?



My guess is it's this. If you look at Dopplemayr's portfolio, they have the ability to update the monorail. If that's in the cards, after the gondolas, then of course Disney is going to turn Siemens down.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

8 new desserts and a new seating area at the Happily Ever After Dessert Party:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## afan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Or they want the checks right now and don't see dumping money into the monorails as the right investment at this time.  Not sure why that's automatically stupid.  We don't have all the info; could well be a solid business decision.



New monorail cars are only as good as the tracks they run on. Knowing the track needs help may be something they don't want to pay for/do now either.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

afan said:


> New monorail cars are only as good as the tracks they run on. Knowing the track needs help may be something they don't want to pay for/do now either.



True


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> 8 new desserts and a new seating area at the Happily Ever After Dessert Party:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Is that a new seating area? I thought it's been the terrace one of the fenced in lawns for a while now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is that a new seating area? I thought it's been the terrace one of the fenced in lawns for a while now.


I think the seating areas are the same... I think just the desserts are new...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is that a new seating area? I thought it's been the terrace one of the fenced in lawns for a while now.


I'm going based on what I read on FB for the Disney Parks Blog article. I think they took out the seating for a while and maybe just had the plaza gardens view. Maybe they are now allowing people to sit at Tomorrowland Terrace again?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm going based on what I read on FB for the Disney Parks Blog article. I think they took out the seating for a while and maybe just had the plaza gardens view. Maybe they are now allowing people to sit at Tomorrowland Terrace again?


I don't think that's the case re: TT.  I think there's always been seating.  Used to be assigned, then they moved to first come first served -- but I don't think they ever took away the seating at that location.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't think that's the case re: TT.  I think there's always been seating.  Used to be assigned, then they moved to first come first served -- but I don't think they ever took away the seating at that location.


This is what the post says: "New desserts and a second location for viewing the Magic Kingdom Park fireworks spectacular have been added to the "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party!" 

I'll be honest that I was confused when I first read it, but that post is what made me think that people weren't sitting at TT anymore.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is what the post says: "New desserts and a second location for viewing the Magic Kingdom Park fireworks spectacular have been added to the "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party!"
> 
> I'll be honest that I was confused when I first read it, but that post is what made me think that people weren't sitting at TT anymore.


My assumption was that the "second location" that had been added a while back was the plaza viewing -- used to only be Tomorrowland Terrace.  Says "second" not "new" about the location.  The big headline is about the NEW desserts.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My assumption was that the "second location" that had been added a while back was the plaza viewing -- used to only be Tomorrowland Terrace.  They aren't clearly saying a new location has just been added... The big headline is about the NEW desserts.


Yes it was added a while back. I think they added it while Wishes was still going on. I just don't know if they ever took the seating at TT away, because people wanted to see the projections.

But yes, the new desserts.


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So... wait... Siemens took off bc Disney didn't want to be paid in-kind??
> 
> _"Apparently the relationship between the two companies soured rapidly after Disney turned down a new monorail fleet for Walt Disney World that Siemens offered in-lieu of compensation for a new sponsorship deal."_


I truly dont understand why they wouldnt take that deal


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes it was added a while back. I think they added it while Wishes was still going on. I just don't know if they ever took the seating at TT away, because people wanted to see the projections.
> 
> But yes, the new desserts.


I think I would have noticed seating being taken away on the restaurants board, but could have missed it.  A couple of months ago I booked plaza viewing, and people back then were still discussing seating at TT.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*



That was fast. I wonder if this will bring any speculation that the Spaceship Earth attraction might be getting updated or changed soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> I truly dont understand why they wouldnt take that deal


Could be many reasons that we wouldn't be privy to.  Other posters have posited 1) the deal re: gondolas potentially being a factor, which seems quite plausible for me, and 2) the track being an issue that would require investment they might not want to make right now.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried about Spaceship Earth. I know it's already been changed in the past and those changes were largely negative.
> 
> I am also aware that not everyone loves the ride, but it just seems to quintessential Disney to me. Animatronics, bit of history, entertaining, corny jokes.


I S2G IF THEY GET RID OF SPACESHIP EARTH THERE WILL BE BLOOD


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think I would have noticed seating being taken away on the restaurants board, but could have missed it.  A couple of months ago I booked plaza viewing, and people back then were still discussing seating at TT.


Maybe it's just Disney trying to use it as an advertising tool? I have personally never done the MK firework dessert party, because I think there are better or equal places you can find a spot in the time you would spend at the dessert party to see the fireworks. A reserved spot is always tempting though.


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Could be many reasons that we wouldn't be privy to.  Other posters have posited 1) the deal re: gondolas potentially being a factor, which seems quite plausible for me, and 2) the track being an issue that would require investment.


Yes I hadn't finished the thread lol. I agree the gondola's theory is VERY interesting. I think Siemens would have wanted in on that and if they went with someone else and denied their monorail offer, its not too surprising. I wonder if the gondolas benefactor will sponsor these things (particularly the monorail) going forward.


----------



## belle1986

Just got off the phone for the DVC tour gift card. Super quick and easy. My rep was very nice and not pushy at all. I had a few questions as I'm genuinely interested in the product and he was very informative. I highly recommend   calling if you got the offer. 
ETA: total phone time was 20min.


----------



## jlundeen

I booked the terrace party about a month ago, specifically because of the seating.  Did it last December, and they had assigned seating at terrace then also.  Garden is standing, or sitting on the ground.


AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm going based on what I read on FB for the Disney Parks Blog article. I think they took out the seating for a while and maybe just had the plaza gardens view. Maybe they are now allowing people to sit at Tomorrowland Terrace again?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Could be many reasons that we wouldn't be privy to.  Other posters have posited 1) the deal re: gondolas potentially being a factor, which seems quite plausible for me, and 2) the track being an issue that would require investment they might not want to make *right now.*



Or likely ever...the economics have completely changed since they poured those...

Even the gondolas are shocking...but there's an angle there at least.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say the first time I watched it I only thought it was OK, then I watched it more thinking about my daughter and what she could take away from it, etc. and it made me appreciate it a bit more - and I do like a lot of the songs - particularly "We Know the Way"
> 
> As for the plot - it's basically Star Wars:
> - young person longs for something beyond their location they feel stuck in (Moana = Luke)
> - "crazy" person teaches them about something inside of them that makes them special (Grandmother = Yoda)
> - External power helps out younger person (water = the force)
> - young person goes into a cave to learn a lesson (Moana in the cave learns about ancestors = Luke in cave sees Darth Vader/his face in mask)
> - Goes on a quest, supported by a cocky, snarky guy (Maui = Hon Solo)
> - Cocky, Snarky guy leaves but comes back to enable the young person to complete mission (Maui comes back enabling Moana to return the heart = Hon Solo comes back to let Luke free to blow up death star)
> - Bad guy turns out to really be a changed good guy who changes back in the end (Ta'ka/Tefiti = Darth Vader/Anikan Skywalker)




With a bit of a larger step back---- all movies have the same plot--

You meet the main characters.
A problem develops in an otherwise enjoyable situation.  
The problem gets resolved and the situation becomes enjoyable again.
A new character is introduced.
The problem returns and becomes seemingly insurmountable.
Mayhem ensues.
The problem is miraculously resolved.
The show is wrapped up with a nice bow.

Pick any movie and apply.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So... wait... Siemens took off bc Disney didn't want to be paid in-kind??
> 
> _"Apparently the relationship between the two companies soured rapidly after Disney turned down a new monorail fleet for Walt Disney World that Siemens offered in-lieu of compensation for a new sponsorship deal."_


Ive heard the monorail rumor is false.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Or likely ever...the economics have completely changed since they poured those...
> 
> Even the gondolas are shocking...but there's an angle there at least.


Yeah. I almost added "or ever" at the end of that sentence!


----------



## vallygirl0221

rteetz said:


> Wow, I thought it was great. Loved the music and the animation was fantastic.
> 
> 96 on rotten tomatoes
> 
> 642.8 million at the box office
> 
> For comparison frozen did 1.27 billion, tangled 591.8 million, wreck it Ralph 471.2 million.


I loved it every little girl I know is still obsessed with it and I have been asked to make 2 different moana themed costumes for kiddos for halloween this year, both from different families, if it wasn't successful that is news to me


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Ive heard the monorail rumor is false.



It certainly could be


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Let's just agree to disagree at this point.
> 
> I disagree that JJ is the worst director ever.
> I agree Moana is not the Lion King.
> I don't really care about the crab song as it was not a major piece to the story.
> Not having a bad day, at least not yet.
> Well aware the Asian parks aren't fully owned by Disney but they do have Imagineering creating everything they do and Disney does have an influence.



You probably know this. My friend did a gig with Lin-Manuel (he's big deal musician) and they he talked about "Shiny."  It wad right after Bowie died and he was listening to a ton of Bowie. He wanted to create something that was reminiscent of him. Totally hits the mark, in my opinion.  Yes, my friend has 1 & 3 year olds, very familiar with the movie and sound track...and merchandise.


----------



## umichigan10

At evening EMH at MK and they cut jungle cruise and splash from the slate. I don't know if that's normal or not but it really ticked me off and pretty much tells me they're not looking at EMH as a long term thing (if that's a regular thing)


----------



## Felicis

Fantasia79 said:


> You probably know this. My friend did a gig with Lin-Manuel (he's big deal musician) and they he talked about "Shiny."  It wad right after Bowie died and he was listening to a ton of Bowie. He wanted to create something that was reminiscent of him. Totally hits the mark, in my opinion.  Yes, my friend has 1 & 3 year olds, very familiar with the movie and sound track...and merchandise.



I love that song (massive Bowie fan), my car is called Tamatoa (because it is so SHINY). It is one we sing constantly here.


----------



## mikepizzo

beer dave said:


> With a bit of a larger step back---- all movies have the same plot--
> 
> You meet the main characters.
> A problem develops in an otherwise enjoyable situation.
> The problem gets resolved and the situation becomes enjoyable again.
> A new character is introduced.
> The problem returns and becomes seemingly insurmountable.
> Mayhem ensues.
> The problem is miraculously resolved.
> The show is wrapped up with a nice bow.
> 
> Pick any movie and apply.



I get what you're going for, but "all" is a strong word.  I would say most movies, sure, but I can think of a couple movies just off the top of my head that don't fit that mold.


----------



## umichigan10

mikepizzo said:


> I get what you're going for, but "all" is a strong word.  I would say most movies, sure, but I can think of a couple movies just off the top of my head that don't fit that mold.


Indeed I wouldn't call shawshank prison an "enjoyable" situation


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> 8 new desserts and a new seating area at the Happily Ever After Dessert Party:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I read this yesterday and went back to some recent reviews of the dessert party to compare (because DH & I have reservations in September)...there is NOTHING NEW listed. It's really "old news." @GADisneyDad14 did a review back in May and Josh @ easywdw did one in July. If anything, the blog post didn't mention the savory items, make your own ice cream sundaes, decorate your own mini-cupcake/sugar cookie/chocolate chip cookie, or "fruit kabob"/fondu-type plate that the reviewers mentioned. So, if those last items are no longer included, they have (obviously) reduced the number of offerings and nothing is new.

It's very odd - the only thing I can think is that maybe the sales are down so they are trying to bring some attention to it?  Or maybe they are trying to point out that the dessert party options have changed with the introduction of HEA so that if you did the Wishes dessert party, come back to the new dessert party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MommaBerd said:


> I read this yesterday and went back to some recent reviews of the dessert party to compare (because DH & I have reservations in September)...there is NOTHING NEW listed. It's really "old news." @GADisneyDad14 did a review back in May and Josh @ easywdw did one in July. If anything, the blog post didn't mention the savory items, make your own ice cream sundaes, decorate your own mini-cupcake/sugar cookie/chocolate chip cookie, or "fruit kabob"/fondu-type plate that the reviewers mentioned. So, if those last items are no longer included, they have (obviously) reduced the number of offerings and nothing is new.
> 
> It's very odd - the only thing I can think is that maybe the sales are down so they are trying to bring some attention to it?  Or maybe they are trying to point out that the dessert party options have changed with the introduction of HEA so that if you did the Wishes dessert party, come back to the new dessert party.



Ha!  I saw that too and was like 

Seemed like a "slow news day" post to me! 

That review I posted was from mid-May and we just did it again on 7/2.  The only difference was they had changed some of the table layouts in that upper terrace and moved the dessert stations around a bit (was a better layout overall).  The food offerings seemed identical to me, or very very close!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I read this yesterday and went back to some recent reviews of the dessert party to compare (because DH & I have reservations in September)...there is NOTHING NEW listed. It's really "old news." @GADisneyDad14 did a review back in May and Josh @ easywdw did one in July. If anything, the blog post didn't mention the savory items, make your own ice cream sundaes, decorate your own mini-cupcake/sugar cookie/chocolate chip cookie, or "fruit kabob"/fondu-type plate that the reviewers mentioned. So, if those last items are no longer included, they have (obviously) reduced the number of offerings and nothing is new.
> 
> It's very odd - the only thing I can think is that maybe the sales are down so they are trying to bring some attention to it?  Or maybe they are trying to point out that the dessert party options have changed with the introduction of HEA so that if you did the Wishes dessert party, come back to the new dessert party.




I think it is about bringing more attention to it and "rebranding" it (or making that "rebrand" stronger) as being specifically for Happily Ever After.  We haven't done it in a number of years (really since they raised the pricing) and the offerings are definitely different from when we went, so maybe trying to draw in people that haven't done it in a number of years / pushing it as new and improved since then?


----------



## mikepizzo

*News

*The Void is building a Star Wars virtual reality adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

American Idol Bus tour stops at Disney Springs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...our-visits-disney-springs-for-open-auditions/


----------



## skier_pete

belle1986 said:


> Just got off the phone for the DVC tour gift card. Super quick and easy. My rep was very nice and not pushy at all. I had a few questions as I'm genuinely interested in the product and he was very informative. I highly recommend   calling if you got the offer.
> ETA: total phone time was 20min.



Before buying DVC - be sure to consider resale. Not my job to be a sales guy for resale, there's positives and negatives to it, but the main positive is $$$$$ savings.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
DCA update and more

http://micechat.com/167998-dca-update-shaved-ice-hopeless-heroes-new-animation/


----------



## belle1986

********** said:


> Before buying DVC - be sure to consider resale. Not my job to be a sales guy for resale, there's positives and negatives to it, but the main positive is $$$$$ savings.


Oh yeah, definitely! I am just barely dipping my toe in the DVC info pool now so plenty of time to research thoroughly.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars trading post now open in Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/st...open-in-the-marketplace-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## umichigan10

Great movie ride merch doesn't start selling until august 10th. Guess I'll be ordering mine online


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Can you let us know what it's like over the phone? We bought DVC after a few years of thinking about it and an in person tour. I'm just curious as to how they do the phone tours...




Just got off the phone - it was really simple and quick (I think I was on the phone for less than 10 mins total)

Called the number and mentioned the e-mail and they took my information and then transferred me to a sales rep.  He asked me if I had ever stayed on property and if so where, if I had any upcoming trips booked and how often we visit WDW.  Then went over the details at a very high level:  Minimum buy-in ($17,600), what that gets you (100 points - about 4-8 nights a year with it), annual dues ($6.19/point/year), and a few facts (no blackout dates, can use towards cruise, have 4,000 non-Disney properties you can use it at, etc.).  And then said he already processed sending out the gift card (would take 2-4 weeks) and was sending some other info.

that's it - no pressure at all, didn't even ask me if I was interested/thinking about it/anything


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got off the phone - it was really simple and quick (I think I was on the phone for less than 10 mins total)
> 
> Called the number and mentioned the e-mail and they took my information and then transferred me to a sales rep.  He asked me if I had ever stayed on property and if so where, if I had any upcoming trips booked and how often we visit WDW.  Then went over the details at a very high level:  Minimum buy-in ($17,600), what that gets you (100 points - about 4-8 nights a year with it), annual dues ($6.19/point/year), and a few facts (no blackout dates, can use towards cruise, have 4,000 non-Disney properties you can use it at, etc.).  And then said he already processed sending out the gift card (would take 2-4 weeks) and was sending some other info.
> 
> that's it - no pressure at all, didn't even ask me if I was interested/thinking about it/anything


Thanks, sounds very similar to the in person tour.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A fourth tow tram for the monorails was added to the fleet today. None of the old ones are being retired this is additional but works with the automation system so when a monorail goes down the entire system doesn't have to shut down.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars trading post now open in Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/st...open-in-the-marketplace-at-disney-springs.htm



I think they dropped the ball on themeing.  Unless they are going for a vague Ewok village look.


----------



## afan

Reddog1134 said:


> I think they dropped the ball on themeing.  Unless they are going for a vague Ewok village look.





Reddog1134 said:


> I think they dropped the ball on themeing.  Unless they are going for a vague Ewok village look.



It looks like they didn't change much from the old shop.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Before buying DVC - be sure to consider resale. Not my job to be a sales guy for resale, there's positives and negatives to it, but the main positive is $$$$$ savings.



No question...the discount discrimination is a bummer...but the price escalation has been so extreme it often still works


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A fourth tow tram for the monorails was added to the fleet today. None of the old ones are being retired this is additional but works with the automation system so when a monorail goes down the entire system doesn't have to shut down.



Seems like a depressing commentary on the system


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Seems like a depressing commentary on the system


From what I understand this change is for the future. What that future entails I don't know yet.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Called the number and mentioned the e-mail and they took my information and then transferred me to a sales rep.  He asked me if I had ever stayed on property and if so where, if I had any upcoming trips booked and how often we visit WDW.  Then went over the details at a very high level:  Minimum buy-in ($17,600), what that gets you (100 points - about 4-8 nights a year with it), annual dues ($6.19/point/year), and a few facts (no blackout dates, can use towards cruise, have 4,000 non-Disney properties you can use it at, etc.).  And then said he already processed sending out the gift card (would take 2-4 weeks) and was sending some other info.



Just going over the sheer reality of this info is probably worthy of a 25 page thread...

Wow


----------



## lockedoutlogic

lockedoutlogic said:


> Just over the sheer reality of this info is probably worthy of a 25 page thread...
> 
> Wow



4 breakdown tugs for 12 trains...only 9 of which are on the circuit


----------



## a4matte

People seem a little bitter lately so how about something fun?
Someone over on Reddit noticed there are tiny Storm Troopers hidden all over the Hollywood Studios map in the Walt Disney World App.


----------



## Capang

a4matte said:


> People seem a little bitter lately so how about something fun?
> Someone over on Reddit noticed there are tiny Storm Troopers hidden all over the Hollywood Studios map in the Walt Disney World App.


They really are there! How cool!


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> People seem a little bitter lately so how about something fun?
> Someone over on Reddit noticed there are tiny Storm Troopers hidden all over the Hollywood Studios map in the Walt Disney World App.


There is a storm trooper riding BTMRR in the online DL map I believe. There there is a Baby Groot on the balcony of the tower.


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> From what I understand this change is for the future. What that future entails I don't know yet.


Sadly, I'm with LOL on this. It seems they think the future will need additional tugs to manage the breakdowns.

j


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Teamubr said:


> Sadly, I'm with LOL on this. It seems they think the future will need additional tugs to manage the breakdowns.
> 
> j



Ain't nothing sad about that, amigo/amiga


----------



## Mr. lncredible

a4matte said:


> People seem a little bitter lately so how about something fun?
> Someone over on Reddit noticed there are tiny Storm Troopers hidden all over the Hollywood Studios map in the Walt Disney World App.


I can find at least 3 more, one by the tank by the Indiana Jones merchandise and two by the entrance to star tours.


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> Sadly, I'm with LOL on this. It seems they think the future will need additional tugs to manage the breakdowns.
> 
> j


According to what I was told that is not the case.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scar has been cast

chiwetel-ejiofor-cast-as-scar-in-upcoming-live-action-version-of-the-lion-king


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scar has been cast
> 
> chiwetel-ejiofor-cast-as-scar-in-upcoming-live-action-version-of-the-lion-king



I'm still trying to figure out how singing safari critters can be classified as "live action"?


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how singing safari critters can be classified as "live action"?


I'm just at the point of "please stop" with these things. Lion king is one of my absolute favorites and doesn't need to be touched at all (and you can't replace Jeremy irons. Sorry)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I'm just at the point of "please stop" with these things. Lion king is one of my absolute favorites and doesn't need to be touched at all (and you can't replace Jeremy irons. Sorry)


Everyone loved the teaser at D23 though.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Everyone loved the teaser at D23 though.


To each their own, I'm just not about it. Beauty and the beast was fine, but I think it's starting to run its course at this point.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Everyone loved the teaser at D23 though.


If only we could get a quick psychological predisposition assessment of the people attending D23...



(Don't freak...I'm trying to stimulate that funny bone again...)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> To each their own, I'm just not about it. Beauty and the beast was fine, but I think it's starting to run its course at this point.


Jon favreau who did Jungle Book is doing this one. Lion King is my favorite Disney animated film. I am not thrilled but after the Jungle Book I have more faith.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> If only we could get a quick psychological predisposition assessment of the people attending D23...
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't freak...I'm trying to stimulate that funny bone again...)


Yes because everyone who went to D23 is an absolute pixie duster who says nothing wrong about Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN 8 The Ocho is becoming real for a day

http://nerdist.com/espn-to-make-dodgeballs-the-ocho-real-for-a-day/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yes because everyone who went to D23 is an absolute pixie duster who says nothing wrong about Disney.



Ummm...I wouldn't say that...

...but it does involve entering LAX on purpose...so that does imply a certain "above average" amount of infatuation...

In all seriousness...are you selling that you can take panel reaction to movie trailers there as "unbiased"?

...might be a bridge too far...


----------



## rteetz

Let's get back on track please and thank you.


----------



## disneymath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A fourth tow tram for the monorails was added to the fleet today. None of the old ones are being retired this is additional but works with the automation system so when a monorail goes down the entire system doesn't have to shut down.



Here now and monorails have been having issues the past few days.  Last night the resort monorail went down for a good chunk of time during MK EEMH ... extra ferries were put into service apparently.  It did come back online just before midnight.  It went down again late this afternoon for a chunk of time as well.  We were stopped at the TTC and eventually they had us disembark and put a "monorail resorts" bus into service.  Even when it has been working, it seems to be running at a lower than usual speed.


----------



## rteetz

disneymath said:


> Here now and monorails have been having issues the past few days.  Last night the resort monorail went down for a good chunk of time during MK EEMH ... extra ferries were put into service apparently.  It did come back online just before midnight.  It went down again late this afternoon for a chunk of time as well.  We were stopped at the TTC and eventually they had us disembark and put a "monorail resorts" bus into service.  Even when it has been working, it seems to be running at a lower than usual speed.


I haven't heard anything regarding speed but with the down time I'm sure there are delays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN 8 The Ocho is becoming real for a day
> 
> http://nerdist.com/espn-to-make-dodgeballs-the-ocho-real-for-a-day/



That's a bold strategy Cotton

Excited to see some of those random sports like Moxie


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN 8 The Ocho is becoming real for a day
> 
> http://nerdist.com/espn-to-make-dodgeballs-the-ocho-real-for-a-day/



I'd be a regular viewer if they kept this a real thing.  I remember when I was younger and actually watched ESPN, I would always be drawn to ESPN2, with their billiards competitions, strongman competitions; heck, I'm pretty sure they even showed mini-golf a time or two.

Then again, while everyone is watching the 100 meter dash during the Olympics, I'm streaming handball and badminton.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got off the phone - it was really simple and quick (I think I was on the phone for less than 10 mins total)
> 
> Called the number and mentioned the e-mail and they took my information and then transferred me to a sales rep.  He asked me if I had ever stayed on property and if so where, if I had any upcoming trips booked and how often we visit WDW.  Then went over the details at a very high level:  Minimum buy-in ($17,600), what that gets you (100 points - about 4-8 nights a year with it), annual dues ($6.19/point/year), and a few facts (no blackout dates, can use towards cruise, have 4,000 non-Disney properties you can use it at, etc.).  And then said he already processed sending out the gift card (would take 2-4 weeks) and was sending some other info.
> 
> that's it - no pressure at all, didn't even ask me if I was interested/thinking about it/anything



Wait-- I read and looked up to confirm earlier that the dues for copper creek were in the 7 + range...... maybe that is the best kept secret....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Wait-- I read and looked up to confirm earlier that the dues for copper creek were in the 7 + range...... maybe that is the best kept secret....



I specifically asked what it was as he just said "plus annual dues" and he said "$6.19/point" - he didn't specify if it was for all resorts or if it varied at all


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I specifically asked what it was as he just said "plus annual dues" and he said "$6.19/point" - he didn't specify if it was for all resorts or if it varied at all


looked again-- it's 7.33.   Poly is 6.14 proposed for 17.  maybe that is what they are going by.....  still a bit shady.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN 8 The Ocho is becoming real for a day
> 
> http://nerdist.com/espn-to-make-dodgeballs-the-ocho-real-for-a-day/



I LOVE this!!!


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how singing safari critters can be classified as "live action"?



Yeah - I loved the Jungle Book - but other than Mowgli, all the animals and all the environments were computer generated. These really should be called "photoreal animated" or something. (Beauty and the Beast was barely live action for that matter.)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I specifically asked what it was as he just said "plus annual dues" and he said "$6.19/point" - he didn't specify if it was for all resorts or if it varied at all



That's the Poly - CCV is singificantly higher. (The highest of any on property DVC resort.) CCV is also going to be impossible to book studios because the % of points in studios is so extremely low. (<9% of the total points are studios.) There's going to be massive amounts of buyer complaints regarding this in another 12-18 months. But hey, by then they'll be touting the new Riviera resort with Illuminations views.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I see that ABC is postponing their live production of The Little Mermaid planned for Oct 3rd

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...le-mermaid-live-that-was-to-air-on-october-3/


I don't see any explanation as to why - but honestly, if they were finding it just isn't working/not good enough I would rather them postpone/cancel than do a crappy version


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> That's the Poly - CCV is singificantly higher. (The highest of any on property DVC resort.) CCV is also going to be impossible to book studios because the % of points in studios is so extremely low. (<9% of the total points are studios.) There's going to be massive amounts of buyer complaints regarding this in another 12-18 months. But hey, by then they'll be touting the new Riviera resort with Illuminations views.



Honestly we are not in the market to buy (actually would prefer to sell the timeshare we do have vs buy another) so wasn't too worried about getting all the details but was wondering roughly what they were

Will be interesting for the new Riviera how that is structures as far as suites vs studios (from what I see it seems like studios are pretty popular - probably due to low points needed compared to other optoins)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> Wait-- I read and looked up to confirm earlier that the dues for copper creek were in the 7 + range...... maybe that is the best kept secret....



Are you suggesting the deduct of like $90 a year in dues makes that 4 night stay per year a "good" deal?

Lol


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly we are not in the market to buy (actually would prefer to sell the timeshare we do have vs buy another) so wasn't too worried about getting all the details but was wondering roughly what they were
> 
> Will be interesting for the new Riviera how that is structures as far as suites vs studios (from what I see it seems like studios are pretty popular - probably due to low points needed compared to other optoins)



It's fascinating to watch what they are trying to do from over here in the weeds...

...does anybody know when the last time they bumped the price was?


----------



## Killer Fish

One day I would love to get educated on the whole DVC thing.

I can't imagine it would ever make sense for me (Comp hotels around the world through workplace) however it does not stop me from being very interested/know NOTHING about how it really works.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's fascinating to watch what they are trying to do from over here in the weeds...
> 
> ...does anybody know when the last time they bumped the price was?



Post #4 has the pricing history, seems pretty detailed. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-youve-decided-to-buy-dvc.3567366/#post-56896790


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Post #4 has the pricing history, seems pretty detailed.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-youve-decided-to-buy-dvc.3567366/#post-56896790



Thank you...it's good info to see it in print for reference...

Anyone notice a $50 increase in price during the housing recession?  Including $30 in 10 months from 2009 to 2010...

Notice how it corresponded with the "fantastic" free dining period where they raised the hotel rates under the discounts?

What fools...bad consumers...it can't be stated enough.

...while Europe slept.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fantasmic dining package removes appetizer for 2018

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/fantasmic-dining-package-removes-appetizer-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering coming to DHS

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/mobile-order-expands-disneys-hollywood-studios-coming-weeks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars tour removes dessert party and lowers price 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/star-wars-guided-tour-removes-dessert-party-lowers-price-october-1st/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic dining package removes appetizer for 2018
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/fantasmic-dining-package-removes-appetizer-2018/


If there isn't a price decrease for this, then I don't think the package would be worth it. I have done this package way to many times to count.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic dining package removes appetizer for 2018
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/fantasmic-dining-package-removes-appetizer-2018/



and of course the price does not come down


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars tour removes dessert party and lowers price
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/star-wars-guided-tour-removes-dessert-party-lowers-price-october-1st/



At least you still get access to the reserved viewing area ... still think it is a lot to pay for basically thinks you can do on your own.  I would just do the dessert party myself but guess this works for some people


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least you still get access to the reserved viewing area ... still think it is a lot to pay for basically thinks you can do on your own.  I would just do the dessert party myself but guess this works for some people


Yep, I've done the dessert party and really enjoyed it. I wouldn't do the tour especially now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If there isn't a price decrease for this, then I don't think the package would be worth it. *I have done this package way to many times to count.*



I think you just identified why the price is likely to stay the same for less product...

It's Friday...and I'm going to yak later, so I'm in a good mood...but it's still appropriate to give a friendly reminder to everyone that we have GOT to start saying no to this stuff.  It's absolutely a matter of consumer responsibility...not "I think it's worth it to ME, because I THINK..."

Bloated products should and need to fail...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least you still get access to the reserved viewing area ... still think it is a lot to pay for basically thinks you can do on your own.  I would just do the dessert party myself but guess this works for some people



Where's the value?   Reserved concrete?

I thought after the hub fast pass went bye bye we could move on from this stuff...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Where's the value?   Reserved concrete?
> 
> I thought after the hub fast pass went bye bye we could move on from this stuff...



I think there value to a reserved viewing area for the Star Wars show as your viewing angle really impacts how you experience that show.  And this reserved area is split so kids have an area up front with a great view, etc.

So to me paying for the dessert party and having this area is worth it vs. saving a good spot for 1 hour + with 3 little kids  (plus by doing the dessert party we only did snacks/apps instead of a big dinner so saved some $ there as well)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there value to a reserved viewing area for the Star Wars show as your viewing angle really impacts how you experience that show.  And this reserved area is split so kids have an area up front with a great view, etc.
> 
> So to me paying for the dessert party and having this area is worth it vs. saving a good spot for 1 hour + with 3 little kids  (plus by doing the dessert party we only did snacks/apps instead of a big dinner so saved some $ there as well)



Ok...but you're talking about the dessert thing...and I grant leniency on that.  After all...I did pay $18 per person for one after my wedding 

...but this is dropping the price of the tour $30 and stripping out the dessert party that they assign a $60 street value to...

R I P...off

Sometimes if it waddles and quacks...you know?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think you just identified why the price is likely to stay the same for less product...
> 
> It's Friday...and I'm going to yak later, so I'm in a good mood...but it's still appropriate to give a friendly reminder to everyone that we have GOT to start saying no to this stuff.  It's absolutely a matter of consumer responsibility...not "I think it's worth it to ME, because I THINK..."
> 
> Bloated products should and need to fail...


I did the package because I thought it was a good value. Why does "I have done this package way to many times to count" identify the package is to stay the same price for less? What will determine this is if people decide to not book the package because of this. 

What I find funny is on my most recent trip, we ate at Hollywood Brown Derby with the package (will never eat at Hollywood and Vine and Mama Melrose), and this had been one of our favorite places. After our meal there, we said that we would never eat there again either. So, this won't effect us anyways.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I did the package because I thought it was a good value. Why does "I have done this package way to many times to count" identify the package is to stay the same price for less? What will determine this is if people decide to not book the package because of this.
> 
> What I find funny is on my most recent trip, we ate at Hollywood Brown Derby with the package (will never eat at Hollywood and Vine and Mama Melrose), and this had been one of our favorite places. After our meal there, we said that we would never eat there again either. So, this won't effect us anyways.



Sorry...I came off harsh.  It's not "you" that is to blame...

But the consumption encourages their continual tweaking of prices and reducing quality/value...

We got a pattern here, folks.

I hope you dump it now.  Why pay more for less food and a REALLY tired show?

What happened to brown derby?  If that gets screwed up...I may never go again..

And then jade will be happy with shorter lines


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...but you're talking about the dessert thing...and I grant leniency on that.  After all...I did pay $18 per person for one after my wedding
> 
> ...but this is dropping the price of the tour $30 and stripping out the dessert party that they assign a $60 street value to...
> 
> R I P...off
> 
> Sometimes if it waddles and quacks...you know?



oh the tour - yeah, I didn't think it made sense to spend the money on it to begin with ... not like there was some special experience tied to it or anything ... so without the party then it really makes no sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sorry...I came off harsh.  It's not "you" that is to blame...
> 
> But the consumption encourages their continual tweaking of prices and *reducing quality*/value...
> 
> We got a pattern here, folks.
> 
> I hope you dump it now.  Why pay more for less food and a REALLY tired show?
> 
> What happened to brown derby?  If that gets screwed up...I may never go again..
> 
> And then jade will be happy with shorter lines



I think it is the reducing the quality that is the biggest issue (or, extrapolating out - the value of said quality vs price).  I see a Disney trip as a bit of a luxury item so I expect a high quality experience and am ok with paying for it (to some extent) - but when the quality goes way down and the prices go up, it makes it hard to stomach (pun partially intended) and very much impacts what I do and how often I go and how I go there


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sorry...I came off harsh.  It's not "you" that is to blame...
> 
> But the consumption encourages their continual tweaking of prices and reducing quality/value...
> 
> We got a pattern here, folks.
> 
> I hope you dump it now.  Why pay more for less food and a REALLY tired show?
> 
> What happened to brown derby?  If that gets screwed up...I may never go again..
> 
> And then jade will be happy with shorter lines



I realize the pattern. The pattern hasn't started here. It has been happening all around the WDW Resort.

Brown Derby...We had really bad service and the food was mediocre at best for a signature restaurant. We've had much better food around property and the food had been starting to go downhill for the last several times we went. This was sorta the final chance for us.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sorry...I came off harsh.  It's not "you" that is to blame...
> 
> But the consumption encourages their continual tweaking of prices and reducing quality/value...
> 
> We got a pattern here, folks.
> 
> I hope you dump it now.  Why pay more for less food and a REALLY tired show?
> 
> What happened to brown derby?  If that gets screwed up...I may never go again..
> 
> And then jade will be happy with shorter lines



It sounds to me more like tweaking due to that "great value on the dining plan" thing. I did book the package last time but dropped it because it seems too spendy. And now definitely so.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> It sounds to me more like tweaking due to that "great value on the dining plan" thing. I did book the package last time but dropped it because it seems too spendy. And now definitely so.



You mean the marginal dining plan now?

Most of the number crunching around here I've seen seems to be maybe 10% discount...which means it's close to pre-paying at full price.

"Come, follow me children...listen to the magic flute..."


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I realize the pattern. *The pattern hasn't started here. It has been happening all around the WDW Resort.*
> 
> Brown Derby...We had really bad service and the food was mediocre at best for a signature restaurant. We've had much better food around property and the food had been starting to go downhill for the last several times we went. This was sorta the final chance for us.



Right...are you a fan of history?

When the 20th Maine ran out of ammo on Little Round Top, the wise move would have been to retreat behind the 83rd Pennsylvanian and hunker down...

...instead, they swung the gate down the hill.

We need to start holding the line and/or pushing back.  I care not that people are dumping crap espn...nor should anyone else.  They need to figure out other ways to get their money.  Any idiot can increase prices.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> You mean the marginal dining plan now?
> 
> Most of the number crunching around here I've seen seems to be maybe 10% discount...which means it's close to pre-paying at full price.
> 
> "Come, follow me children...listen to the magic flute..."



Regardless of the thoughts on the dining plan as a whole, this one credit was probably a pretty good use, getting a little more out of Disney than usual. So of course that had to go away. 
I personally don't get any value out of the dining plan but if someone does, good for them. I just hate the idea of trading real currency for credits that expire.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Regardless of the thoughts on the dining plan as a whole, this one credit was probably a pretty good use, getting a little more out of Disney than usual. So of course that had to go away.
> I personally don't get any value out of the dining plan but if someone does, good for them. *I just hate the idea of trading real currency for credits that expire.*



Especially since now they've begun to entice me to use dvc/ap/visa discounts to eat at the same places...which means there's a weakness in the product.

Why prepay?


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Especially since now they've begun to entice me to use dvc/ap/visa discounts to eat at the same places...which means there's a weakness in the product.
> 
> Why prepay?



Yeah exactly, it's a total risk. Now, I can see it in certain situations. But for the most part, unless you have mostly people who are bottomless pits of food and/or little kids, there's no point. I can't even mentally get Tables in Wonderland to work out at the price point. I'm sure it's easier if you have more than 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I realize the pattern. The pattern hasn't started here. It has been happening all around the WDW Resort.
> 
> Brown Derby...We had really bad service and the food was mediocre at best for a signature restaurant. We've had much better food around property and the food had been starting to go downhill for the last several times we went. This was sorta the final chance for us.



We ate at the outside lounge area and really liked it - you can still get the Cobb salad and the kobe beef slider is the best burger I have gotten on property - plus no ADR needed and with it mostly being small plates the total cost (at least for us) wound up being much lower.  Just a thought for the future


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah exactly, it's a total risk. Now, I can see it in certain situations. But for the most part, unless you have mostly people who are bottomless pits of food and/or little kids, there's no point. I can't even mentally get Tables in Wonderland to work out at the price point. I'm sure it's easier if you have more than 2.



I'm a long proponent of the DDC/TIW...

...but you know...at $175 (it was $50/$75 forever...just another price increase "just cause we can") combined with the dvc "first class citizen" discounts...I don't know if I will get it again.  The alcohol discount is a key advantage still...

...I'll have to call beer dave over to nomad one day and we can "show em who's boss"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
GF bus stop has been relocated

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/bus-stop-refurbishment-and-other-grand.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World to honor 82nd airborne unit

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...o-honor-the-u.s.-armys-82nd-airborne-unit.htm


----------



## preemiemama

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah exactly, it's a total risk. Now, I can see it in certain situations. But for the most part, unless you have mostly people who are bottomless pits of food and/or little kids, there's no point. I can't even mentally get Tables in Wonderland to work out at the price point. I'm sure it's easier if you have more than 2.



We have 3, and DS is 17.  We usually break even or do a little better.  For us, the value (assuming we continue to do that) is the prepay and not really worrying about what we order.  We eat the way they dictate, and use snacks as we go.  If we have some (not baskets full) left, we bring home some treats for another day.  There's a long debate on it on another thread- I posted there about how a friend and her family did save quite a bit with the deluxe plan and a CRT reservation.  Many deem it a bad deal, others claim it's the best thing since sliced bread.  I say do the research and see.  Probably not any better than TIW or other discounts, but definitely worth the lack of hassle for us.  

That said, I do see the prices going up and the value going down. That is happening with food in general on property (ex: there is also a thread on changes at 'Ohana breakfast...).  They need to do better.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

preemiemama said:


> We have 3, and DS is 17.  We usually break even or do a little better.  *For us, the value (assuming we continue to do that) is the prepay and not really worrying about what we order. * We eat the way they dictate, and use snacks as we go.  If we have some (not baskets full) left, we bring home some treats for another day.  There's a long debate on it on another thread- I posted there about how a friend and her family did save quite a bit with the deluxe plan and a CRT reservation.  Many deem it a bad deal, others claim it's the best thing since sliced bread.  I say do the research and see.  Probably not any better than TIW or other discounts, but definitely worth the lack of hassle for us.
> 
> That said, I do see the prices going up and the value going down. That is happening with food in general on property (ex: there is also a thread on changes at 'Ohana breakfast...).  They need to do better.



I'm not disputing your approach...but the bolded part is what I see a lot and technically...that doesn't fit the definition of "value".

Paying is paying no matter when you do it.

That also...knowing how the fox operates...is the fundamental psychology of the dining plan.  They want you to show up with money for stuff in July after paying for your food in January and they know that softens the defenses.  It's why upsells are done on cruise ships as well.  You feel double the pain in the pants...but you get time to heal in between the blows.

Basic consumer habits.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Let's get back on track please and thank you.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> GF bus stop has been relocated
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/bus-stop-refurbishment-and-other-grand.html



I'm destined to visit the GF with construction only...

At least this isn't as bad as the first time we went in 2012 with pool, store, QS, etc all under construction.


----------



## Roxyfire

preemiemama said:


> We have 3, and DS is 17.  We usually break even or do a little better.  For us, the value (assuming we continue to do that) is the prepay and not really worrying about what we order.  We eat the way they dictate, and use snacks as we go.  If we have some (not baskets full) left, we bring home some treats for another day.  There's a long debate on it on another thread- I posted there about how a friend and her family did save quite a bit with the deluxe plan and a CRT reservation.  Many deem it a bad deal, others claim it's the best thing since sliced bread.  I say do the research and see.  Probably not any better than TIW or other discounts, but definitely worth the lack of hassle for us.
> 
> That said, I do see the prices going up and the value going down. That is happening with food in general on property (ex: there is also a thread on changes at 'Ohana breakfast...).  They need to do better.



Right yeah, again I can see it. I don't really hold myself back when ordering, so that helps. We usually do one breakfast buffet and one 'Ohana dinner. The rest are cheaper places, not a "good" value or we share an entree, like at 50s Prime Time. I generally go for comfort food and those tend to be on the cheaper side and huge portions.  Between the refillable popcorn bucket and random snacks I don't think I could ever reach the amount the dining plan costs. If I were going with my friends, I would be open to adding it if they wanted it.

Edit: With the Mama Melrose package basically removing the appetizer, I think that equalizes it across the board with the other dining packages. Too bad though, it's always nice to get more for your dollar.


----------



## Harry Wallace

Jetku said:


> I'm destined to visit the GF with construction only...


Does anyone know if GF Cafe has reopened yet?!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least you still get access to the reserved viewing area ... still think it is a lot to pay for basically thinks you can do on your own.  I would just do the dessert party myself but guess this works for some people



We basically do the dessert parties primarily for reserved viewing -- I think that matters for the SW stuff at DHS now. And we have ZERO interest in staking out a spot ages beforehand -- that's worth paying for, for us. 

We're not in the market for that tour having done everything SW many times, but I can definitely see it being worth it for some.


----------



## preemiemama

Not sure if anyone has reported it here, but the Star Wars thread is reporting that the dessert party has added time to watch the Movie Magic show in the reserved area and $10 to the price starting 10/1.  Also, the tour has decreased $30 in price, will begin in the morning (8 am?), and now includes space in the viewing area outside but not the dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Not sure if anyone has reported it here, but the Star Wars thread is reporting that the dessert party has added time to watch the Movie Magic show in the reserved area and $10 to the price starting 10/1.  Also, the tour has decreased $30 in price, will begin in the morning (8 am?), and now includes space in the viewing area outside but not the dessert party.


I posted an article about it. Always good to repeat in case someone missed it tho.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes being made to DHS projection towers

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ction-towers-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes being made to DHS projection towers
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ction-towers-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



I think I like the purple tower more


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If there isn't a price decrease for this, then I don't think the package would be worth it. I have done this package way to many times to count.



I've never done a single dining package/dessert package/set myself on fire package. Never been keen on "pay extra to see something that's already included". Maybe it's because we go at slower times of year. At peak times and a must see show I might consider it. (I have paid for two Illuminations cruises, but I consider that a unique experience, not the same experience plus a cupcake.)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> I've never done a single dining package/dessert package/set myself on fire package. Never been keen on "pay extra to see something that's already included". Maybe it's because we go at slower times of year. At peak times and a must see show I might consider it. (I have paid for two Illuminations cruises, but I consider that a unique experience, not the same experience plus a cupcake.)


I have only done the Star Wars Dessert Party once. Other than that, dining packages aren't just cupcakes. For us, whenever we have had a dining package, we have either come out ahead or close to even when having dinner at the restaurant. At most, I think we have paid about $5-$10 more to have the best seats at the show. We find it worth it for the signature restaurants, but we enjoy the "3" course meal aspect to it. Now that it looks like the Fantasmic package is going to "2" course meal for the same price, it definitely won't be worth it for us. However, Tiffins is definitely worth it at AK, and we also like Rivers of Light a lot. We never book the dessert packages for EPCOT or the Magic Kingdom since we are very tall and can normally walk up to a great spot for the fireworks or Illuminations.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I've never done a single dining package/dessert package/set myself on fire package. Never been keen on "pay extra to see something that's already included". Maybe it's because we go at slower times of year. At peak times and a must see show I might consider it. (I have paid for two Illuminations cruises, but I consider that a unique experience, not the same experience plus a cupcake.)


Only dining package I've done is RoL at Tiffins. Depending on what you order it's actually a good deal for a signature. Appetizer, main course, and dessert included. You also get a little surprise with it (popcorn bucket, Joe Rohde print, etc).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm not disputing your approach...but the bolded part is what I see a lot and technically...that doesn't fit the definition of "value".
> 
> Paying is paying no matter when you do it.
> 
> That also...knowing how the fox operates...is the fundamental psychology of the dining plan.  They want you to show up with money for stuff in July after paying for your food in January and they know that softens the defenses.  It's why upsells are done on cruise ships as well.  You feel double the pain in the pants...but you get time to heal in between the blows.
> 
> Basic consumer habits.




I see that absolutely being part of the definition/calculation of "value".  If you like not having to keep track of money during your vacation, or if your kids enjoyment increases because you can tell them "go ahead, order whatever you want", or you personally feel free to order what you want and not worry about the $ next to the item

Basically if by do the dining plan leads to a better experience for you then you are getting more for you money and thus increased value


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Only dining package I've done is RoL at Tiffins. Depending on what you order it's actually a good deal for a signature. Appetizer, main course, and dessert included. You also get a little surprise with it (popcorn bucket, Joe Rohde print, etc).


I love the animal prints that we have received for dining there!


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see that absolutely being part of the definition/calculation of "value".  If you like not having to keep track of money during your vacation, or if your kids enjoyment increases because you can tell them "go ahead, order whatever you want", or you personally feel free to order what you want and not worry about the $ next to the item
> 
> Basically if by do the dining plan leads to a better experience for you then you are getting more for you money and thus increased value


totally agree...we don't always do the dining plan...each trip is different.  "Value" isn't always ONLY defined by $$.


----------



## Redcon1

Harry Wallace said:


> Does anyone know if GF Cafe has reopened yet?!



Yes, we ate there this past Monday (7/31).


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm a long proponent of the DDC/TIW...
> 
> 
> ...I'll have to call beer dave over to nomad one day and we can "show em who's boss"



Good thing you won't call me.  Nomad doesn't have enough beer.


----------



## bbmassey

Roxyfire said:


> Post #4 has the pricing history, seems pretty detailed.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-youve-decided-to-buy-dvc.3567366/#post-56896790



For giggles I took this information and went to the BLS.org inflation calculator to see how prices had increased after removing the effects of inflation.  In September of 1991, pre-sale points were $48.00.  The buying power is equal to $85.70 today.  With points currently selling for $176.00 at Copper Creek, Disney has managed to increase the adjusted price $90.30.  The price has literally doubled as it is up 105%.  I'm not mad at Disney because supply and demand allowed them to do it.  That said, I really wish I had gotten in MUCH sooner for a better investment for myself.


----------



## amalone1013

I noticed on the Fantastmic dining package page, it has a note under the current prices about the change and new pricing: Mama Melrose and Brown Derby go down $3, Hollywood and Vine goes up $2 for breakfast, $2 for dinner, and $7 for lunch


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Only dining package I've done is RoL at Tiffins. Depending on what you order it's actually a good deal for a signature. Appetizer, main course, and dessert included. You also get a little surprise with it (popcorn bucket, Joe Rohde print, etc).



That's the only one I'm interested in doing, if they'll ever release December dates. We want to eat at Tiffins anyway and on the regular dining plan (free dining, not something I'd ever pay for) you're getting a bonus appetizer plus reserved seating.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Good thing you won't call me.  Nomad doesn't have enough beer.



Location is negotiable...and those neon blue people weird me out anyway

The more the harrier


----------



## Roxyfire

bbmassey said:


> For giggles I took this information and went to the BLS.org inflation calculator to see how prices had increased after removing the effects of inflation.  In September of 1991, pre-sale points were $48.00.  The buying power is equal to $85.70 today.  With points currently selling for $176.00 at Copper Creek, Disney has managed to increase the adjusted price $90.30.  The price has literally doubled as it is up 105%.  I'm not mad at Disney because supply and demand allowed them to do it.  That said, I really wish I had gotten in MUCH sooner for a better investment for myself.



That's why resale purchased with cash is still a good option. But there's a lot of looking for the right one then waiting for it all to go through. With no guarantee you'll end up with the contract, since Disney gets the right of first refusal on the sale. It's definitely worth the savings if it all works out. I'm curious on the amount of people who come in based on curiosity and buy without a ton of research.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amalone1013 said:


> I noticed on the Fantastmic dining package page, it has a note under the current prices about the change and new pricing: Mama Melrose and Brown Derby go down $3, Hollywood and Vine goes up $2 for breakfast, $2 for dinner, and $7 for lunch


Only goes down $3 for an appetizer when appetizers seem to cost $10 or more especially at HBD. Yeah...You won't see me going back there. If anything, the price of H&V should go down than go up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

bbmassey said:


> For giggles I took this information and went to the BLS.org inflation calculator to see how prices had increased after removing the effects of inflation.  In September of 1991, pre-sale points were $48.00.  The buying power is equal to $85.70 today.  With points currently selling for $176.00 at Copper Creek, Disney has managed to increase the adjusted price $90.30.  The price has literally doubled as it is up 105%.  I'm not mad at Disney because supply and demand allowed them to do it.  That said, I really wish I had gotten in MUCH sooner for a better investment for myself.



I can't really dispute any of that...I just caution there is always a breaking point on a non-necessary product.  This is also the result of management with little regard to longterm, solid growth.


----------



## skier_pete

bbmassey said:


> For giggles I took this information and went to the BLS.org inflation calculator to see how prices had increased after removing the effects of inflation.  In September of 1991, pre-sale points were $48.00.  The buying power is equal to $85.70 today.  With points currently selling for $176.00 at Copper Creek, Disney has managed to increase the adjusted price $90.30.  The price has literally doubled as it is up 105%.  I'm not mad at Disney because supply and demand allowed them to do it.  That said, I really wish I had gotten in MUCH sooner for a better investment for myself.



I forgot the exact number - but between like 2010 and 2015 Disney increased from about $100 per point to $160 per point. DVC disconnected from its value considerably during that time. Though I do believe this was an intentional move by Disney to "sell/construct less and profit more". They're problem is during that time, they were also selling BLT/VGF/Poly resorts - ultra prime locations.  Now they have to sell Copper Creek and next Riviera at that $176 price point and it's going to become a lot harder. It's the reason price increases have slowed considerably I think. 

We bought into DVC resale, and are VERY happy with it. However, I paid $74 a point in 2014. NOT $160 a point. I wouldn't consider it a value at $160 or $176 a point. I even just bought 75 points at Boardwalk - and quite honestly at $105 a point with only 25 years yet I am not very happy with that price, but my wife REALLY wanted this and it was a small contract so I accept it. I personally scrutinize the value of the purchase. Buy in, length of contract, annual dues and cost per point for a room at home resort should ALL factor in. I am very happy with AKV as an extremely nice value proposition property. BLT is also a great value even at the $115 / point buy in because of (a) length of contract (b) annual dues and (c) the standard (cheap-end) rooms. SSR / AKV and BLT are the only resorts I would even consider for a sizeable contract.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> DVC disconnected from its value considerably during that time.


On this point... I understand the incontrovertible point that price went up significantly for a period, and so now more buy-in $$ is required to jump in and use these resorts. I would only add two points:

1) Whether there is value for any individual / family in buying into any timeshare is just a calculation of how much you'll use it, over what period, where, etc. -- a good old fashioned break even analysis. There is still value to be had for the "right buyer".

2) One could argue that the more resorts are added / sold, the more options DVC members have wrt accommodations -- and that this adds value. No reason why Disney should accept less $$ than what the market will bear when they add developments. So these go hand in hand IMO.

And I know... maybe they're going to hit a saturation point or some other ugly thing. I don't think we have evidence of that yet.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fantasmic dining package removes appetizer for 2018
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/fantasmic-dining-package-removes-appetizer-2018/


but like WHY


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 1) Whether there is value for any individual / family in buying into any timeshare is just a calculation of how much you'll use it, over what period, where, etc. -- a good old fashioned break even analysis. There is still value to be had for the "right buyer".



You are of course correct, but my point was more about who could afford DVC. In a short window, assuming a 150 point buy in, they went from $15,000 for a buy-in in 2009 to $24,000 for the same buy-in in 2015 - a 60% increase. Meanwhile, data says income went up by maybe 15% in that same window. Therefore Disney is essentially shifting the target income they are aiming for pretty significantly. (Admittedly they did this across the entire theme park business in this period.) I wouldnt' suggest that a family making $130,000 a year can afford the $15,000 and a family making $140,000 can afford $24,000. It's more like $130,000 and $170,000. (You use whatever numbers you like, my point is, it's a higher income bracket. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 2) One could argue that the more resorts are added / sold, the more options DVC members have wrt accommodations -- and that this adds value. No reason why Disney should accept less $$ than what the market will bear when they add developments. So these go hand in hand IMO.



One COULD argue this - but experience says that the result is that the "prime" locations and prime dates (Oct-Dec) only become more and more difficult to obtain. If you consider "value" to be the ability to switch resorts, "value" has decreased.  Myself, I consider the "value" to be at my home resort - and the ability to switch a "bonus". If you take that attitude, you will rarely be disappointed in DVC. 

And again - the biggest issue with DVC right now - at least at the new Copper Creek. The AVERAGE buy-in at that location is 140 points - enough for maybe 6-9 nights in a studio.  Yet the resort has only 9% of it's points in studios, and 25 % of it's points in expensive 2-bedroom cabins and Grand Villas.  Owners buying into DVC at Copper Creek expect a week in a studio are going to find themselves shut out of their home resorts, and then at 7-months (when they can book elsewhere) shut out of most of the other resorts.  A similar thing occurred at VGF when only 16% of the points were for Studios - this is going to be way worse.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> You are of course correct, but my point was more about who could afford DVC. In a short window, assuming a 150 point buy in, they went from $15,000 for a buy-in in 2009 to $24,000 for the same buy-in in 2015 - a 60% increase. Meanwhile, data says income went up by maybe 15% in that same window. Therefore Disney is essentially shifting the target income they are aiming for pretty significantly. (Admittedly they did this across the entire theme park business in this period.) I wouldnt' suggest that a family making $130,000 a year can afford the $15,000 and a family making $140,000 can afford $24,000. It's more like $130,000 and $170,000. (You use whatever numbers you like, my point is, it's a higher income bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> One COULD argue this - but experience says that the result is that the "prime" locations and prime dates (Oct-Dec) only become more and more difficult to obtain. If you consider "value" to be the ability to switch resorts, "value" has decreased.  Myself, I consider the "value" to be at my home resort - and the ability to switch a "bonus". If you take that attitude, you will rarely be disappointed in DVC.
> 
> And again - the biggest issue with DVC right now - at least at the new Copper Creek. The AVERAGE buy-in at that location is 140 points - enough for maybe 6-9 nights in a studio.  Yet the resort has only 9% of it's points in studios, and 25 % of it's points in expensive 2-bedroom cabins and Grand Villas.  Owners buying into DVC at Copper Creek expect a week in a studio are going to find themselves shut out of their home resorts, and then at 7-months (when they can book elsewhere) shut out of most of the other resorts.  A similar thing occurred at VGF when only 16% of the points were for Studios - this is going to be way worse.


All excellent points -- agreed. 

Every now and then I just like to make the point that DVC CAN be a good deal -- still. What has shifted is the "right buyer" into a slightly higher bracket. 

I just always think about how some people reading who don't know DVC or timeshare at all might be scared off, when in fact it might save them money over the years, depending on how they vacation.


----------



## bluecastle

I don't want to cause a panic, or perhaps something is wrong with MDE, but when I went to check on whether there were any updates for the October hours, I noticed that there were no longer EMH listed on any days in October. I also checked, briefly, in September and they seemed to be gone too. Maybe it's just an MDE thing. Hopefully they have not done away with them, but I had heard rumors that they might.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Cafe Orleans Fantasmic Dining Package coming to Disneyland!

From the Disney Parks Blog Article:

"While River Belle Terrace is under refurbishment at Disneyland park, guests can make reservations beginning August 15 for the Cafe Orleans dining package. These packages are available September 5 – November 16."

*Cafe Orleans “Fantasmic!” Dining Package:*

Package includes one three-course meal (starter, entrée and dessert)
Includes a “Fantasmic!” reserved viewing area voucher
Dining package reservations available from 11:30 a.m. until 7:30 p.m.
Same day reservations based on availability
Cafe Orleans “Fantasmic!” Dining Package Pricing:
$45.00 – Adult
$25.00 – Children (ages 3-9)

Source: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-park-the-place-for-fantasmic-dining/


----------



## danikoski

bluecastle said:


> I don't want to cause a panic, or perhaps something is wrong with MDE, but when I went to check on whether there were any updates for the October hours, I noticed that there were no longer EMH listed on any days in October. I also checked, briefly, in September and they seemed to be gone too. Maybe it's just an MDE thing. Hopefully they have not done away with them, but I had heard rumors that they might.



EMH are still listed on the website for September and October. Sounds like it's an MDE glitch.


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

'Sum of all Thrills' at Epcot soon to re-open sponsor-less?

https://twitter.com/ORLParkPass/status/893570955938861056


----------



## FoxC63

bluecastle said:


> I don't want to cause a panic, or perhaps something is wrong with MDE, but when I went to check on whether there were any updates for the October hours, I noticed that there were no longer EMH listed on any days in October. I also checked, briefly, in September and they seemed to be gone too. Maybe it's just an MDE thing. Hopefully they have not done away with them, but I had heard rumors that they might.



That's interesting.   Over on the Travel Agents Calendar Thread I noticed a few days ago for late October the hours for AK was extended by 30 minutes.  Also on the bottom left corner the "Last edit date" changed from 5/12/2016 to 7/18/2017 so I'm sure some changes have been made. https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Oct.pdf


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are you suggesting the deduct of like $90 a year in dues makes that 4 night stay per year a "good" deal?
> 
> Lol



No, I'm suggesting that the sales department is using the maintenance fees for the polynesian when talking with potential purchasers........


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's fascinating to watch what they are trying to do from over here in the weeds...
> 
> ...does anybody know when the last time they bumped the price was?


I don't have my stop watch.....


----------



## FoxC63

Gotta ask @rteetz , Ryan how many Magic Bands do you own?  Are they all limited edition?


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm a long proponent of the DDC/TIW...
> 
> ...but you know...at $175 (it was $50/$75 forever...just another price increase "just cause we can") combined with the dvc "first class citizen" discounts...I don't know if I will get it again.  The alcohol discount is a key advantage still...
> 
> ...I'll have to call beer dave over to nomad one day and we can "show em who's boss"



Wish I could join you....I think I'm blacked out.... 
The xingu is probably the best beer they have there.... if you care...At the drink booth where Everest fast passes used to be they have victory golden monkey on tap.....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> but like WHY



To get you to pay more for less of old stuff...to make it pretty to the point.


----------



## MommaBerd

WDWFantasmicFan said:


> 'Sum of all Thrills' at Epcot soon to re-open sponsor-less?
> 
> https://twitter.com/ORLParkPass/status/893570955938861056



If true, I will have one very happy kid! (Though I'm not sure how soon he'll get to ride it )


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Gotta ask @rteetz , Ryan how many Magic Bands do you own?  Are they all limited edition?


4 limited editions. 3 more special ones, then probably 5 or 6 basic ones you get with your stay.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> To get you to pay more for less of old stuff...to make it pretty to the point.


I know but how much extra effort was an appetizer like honestly. Is the budget so tight they have to eliminate specifically one dessert party's appetizer?


----------



## Maggles41

bluecastle said:


> I don't want to cause a panic, or perhaps something is wrong with MDE, but when I went to check on whether there were any updates for the October hours, I noticed that there were no longer EMH listed on any days in October. I also checked, briefly, in September and they seemed to be gone too. Maybe it's just an MDE thing. Hopefully they have not done away with them, but I had heard rumors that they might.



Just checked my MDE and the EMH are now listed for September & October, must have been some weird glitch! Got me a little nervous since my trip is during the last week of September into the first week of October.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I know but how much extra effort was an appetizer like honestly. Is the budget so tight they have to eliminate specifically one dessert party's appetizer?



It's all about television...the free money came from cable, now that's ending, and a billion stock owners want there damn money...therefore it shall be from parks


----------



## bluecastle

Maggles41 said:


> Just checked my MDE and the EMH are now listed for September & October, must have been some weird glitch! Got me a little nervous since my trip is during the last week of September into the first week of October.



Phew!! They are back! I got a little nervous earlier.


----------



## Jetku

Stop the presses!!

Dole Whip swirls are back at Magic Kingdom

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

I like dole whips, but I love the swirl!  Glad it's back. We actually have them at a local Menchies, but it's not as magical and without the swirl it's not as good.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Jetku said:


> Stop the presses!!
> 
> Dole Whip swirls are back at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I like dole whips, but I love the swirl!  Glad it's back. We actually have them at a local Menchies, but it's not as magical and without the swirl it's not as good.


THIS. IS. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MissGina5

Jetku said:


> Stop the presses!!
> 
> Dole Whip swirls are back at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I like dole whips, but I love the swirl!  Glad it's back. We actually have them at a local Menchies, but it's not as magical and without the swirl it's not as good.


Its my life's dream I am SO HAPPY


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's all about television...the free money came from cable, now that's ending, and a billion stock owners want there damn money...therefore it shall be from parks


(heaves a big sigh)


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> Stop the presses!!
> 
> Dole Whip swirls are back at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I like dole whips, but I love the swirl!  Glad it's back. We actually have them at a local Menchies, but it's not as magical and without the swirl it's not as good.


They weren't gone just at a different location. Interesting that they moved them back.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Dole whip is pretty much all over the place these days...fear not, pounders...

I have them in the movie theater a mile away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jetku said:


> Stop the presses!!
> 
> Dole Whip swirls are back at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I like dole whips, but I love the swirl!  Glad it's back. We actually have them at a local Menchies, but it's not as magical and without the swirl it's not as good.



Best news of the day!  The floats with the swirl was my favorite!


----------



## rteetz

Personally I liked having the swirl and dole whip separated as I feel it helped the lines.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> They weren't gone just at a different location. Interesting that they moved them back.


the only Dole Whip swirl I knew of was at the Poly and not at MK


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> the only Dole Whip swirl I knew of was at the Poly and not at MK


I thought it was at the place across from Swiss family Robinson.

Edit: reread the article and misread it the first time. What do they sell at that place across from the treehouse now?


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> I thought it was at the place across from Swiss family Robinson.



I believe that only has the orange/vanilla swirl. Not dole whip/vanilla


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I believe that only has the orange/vanilla swirl. Not dole whip/vanilla


Got it. I knew they sold some sort of soft serve.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Dole whip is pretty much all over the place these days...fear not, pounders...
> 
> I have them in the movie theater a mile away.


I can get a regular dole whip at Nando's -- but NO SWIRL!!  So glad it's back.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I thought it was at the place across from Swiss family Robinson.
> 
> Edit: reread the article and misread it the first time. What do they sell at that place across from the treehouse now?



They had flipped the sunshine tree terrace (orange stuff) with the aloha isle (pineapple stuff)


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> They had flipped the sunshine tree terrace (orange stuff) with the aloha isle (pineapple stuff)


But what about the grey stuff? Heard it's delicious


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
Heard from a CM working the jungle trek in animal kingdom that the female tiger was exhibiting "signs" and has been moved to the back for the time being. Means we should have little tigers soon!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Gurr on Marty Sklar's passing 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bob-gurr-tributes-marty-sklar-essence-walt-flowed-him-1025686


----------



## SaharanTea

How do you guys not know the name of the Citrus Swirl?


----------



## DrunkJam

I have never had a dole whip. But, from pictures, it seems like soft serve ice cream with two flavours swirled together? (or on top of pineapple juice, or with run)

But we have that here! All over the place, admittedly the swirl is usually strawberry or chocolate, but, is that all it is?

I mean, I like soft serve ice cream, but, is there something special to the WDW kind?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DrunkJam said:


> I have never had a dole whip. But, from pictures, it seems like soft serve ice cream with two flavours swirled together? (or on top of pineapple juice, or with run)
> 
> But we have that here! All over the place, admittedly the swirl is usually strawberry or chocolate, but, is that all it is?
> 
> I mean, I like soft serve ice cream, but, is there something special to the WDW kind?


Pineapple-vanilla soft serve swirl. Great combo that we can't get around here anywhere. Lucky you if you can!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> But what about the grey stuff? Heard it's delicious



That's what the dishes told me - but I tend not to believe things when inanimate objects talk to me - thought I was just due to some bad Thai food


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DrunkJam said:


> I have never had a dole whip. But, from pictures, it seems like soft serve ice cream with two flavours swirled together? (or on top of pineapple juice, or with run)
> 
> But we have that here! All over the place, admittedly the swirl is usually strawberry or chocolate, but, is that all it is?
> 
> I mean, I like soft serve ice cream, but, is there something special to the WDW kind?


Regular Dole whip is just pineapple soft serve - so sort of like a sorbet soft serve and it is dairy free


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> All excellent points -- agreed.
> 
> Every now and then I just like to make the point that DVC CAN be a good deal -- still. What has shifted is the "right buyer" into a slightly higher bracket.
> 
> I just always think about how some people reading who don't know DVC or timeshare at all might be scared off, when in fact it might save them money over the years, depending on how they vacation.



I agree if you regularly stay deluxe, or if you prefer larger rooms because of the size of your family, there's still certainly value in buying DVC, and even potentially value in direct buying. I clearly believe there's value in resale, since I just bought a second contract. It's saved us money in two ways: (1) nicer accomodations for a similar price and (2) because of the money we invested in our resorts, we have cut back on TS restaurants, now only doing 4-5 a trip instead of 8-9, so actually we probably spend slightly less on trips now than we did before DVC and we used to stay at moderates and now we stay deluxe...so yes there's definitely value there!


----------



## skier_pete

Haha -us Disney-philes are so easily pleased. Closing GMR! Cutting park hours! Cutting appetizers from dining packages...I'm so mad that....OOOH dole whip swirls are back!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Haha -us Disney-philes are so easily pleased. Closing GMR! Cutting park hours! Cutting appetizers from dining packages...I'm so mad that....OOOH dole whip swirls are back!!!



Reminds me a few years ago when there was a bunch nch of bad press (dirty bathrooms, some bad CM stories, etc) ... and then they released purple as an option for MBs and it was like everything was forgiven


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reminds me a few years ago when there was a bunch nch of bad press (dirty bathrooms, some bad CM stories, etc) ... and then they released purple as an option for MBs and it was like everything was forgiven



Actually they got me when the re-re-designed the Tiki Room to the original configuration. I pretty much said I would forgive any sin as long as that stays open...so here I am and here I stay.


----------



## jlundeen

I guess I haven't forgiven some of the past "smack downs" - er "enhancements", but since Disney is my big "thing" I don't see much alternative.  Rather than forgive, I guess I just "accept" and move on.  When I can no longer accept their "enhancements", that's when I stop going.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS: Permits filed for "Core and Shell" and "Foundation and Structural Steel" for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge at DHS


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is it appropriate to post here that WDWNT is having an after-hours event bidding GMR farewell on Aug 11?

ETA: FYI... "All proceeds from this event will be donated to Ryman Arts in honor of Marty Sklar."


----------



## umichigan10

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is it appropriate to post here that WDWNT is having an after-hours event bidding GMR farewell on Aug 11?


I thought you said they were bidding on the great movie ride for a second. Lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> I thought you said they were bidding on the great movie ride for a second. Lol


LOL!!  Is that an option?!?!  I'll take Munchkin Land!!


----------



## umichigan10

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> LOL!!  Is that an option?!?!  I'll take Munchkin Land!!


I'd love to have that marquee over the entrance to my house. The neighbors? Not so much


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS: Permits filed for "Core and Shell" and "Foundation and Structural Steel" for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge at DHS


Permits are posted in the DHS construction thread too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on Joe Rohde's life and career 

https://issuu.com/occidentalcollege/docs/summer17_issuu/26?ff=true


----------



## bbmassey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reminds me a few years ago when there was a bunch nch of bad press (dirty bathrooms, some bad CM stories, etc) ... and then they released purple as an option for MBs and it was like everything was forgiven



Bottom line is that Disney like is that one person we dated a few years back where all of our friends and family kept saying they were not good for us because they treated us so poorly.  They were full of promises, constantly told us one thing and did another, and often took away the things we liked.  Never the less, we always forgave them even though we knew it would probably happen again. Sometimes we end up married to that person and are able to find happiness regardless of the faults of the relationship.

At the end of the day we keep going back to Disney because some portion of the relationship struck such a cord with us that staying involved was worth the risk.  We all find Disney worth it or we would not be here to read what they might do next.  What can we say, we love Disney... Witch warts and all.


----------



## Tigger's ally

bbmassey said:


> Bottom line is that Disney like is that one person we dated a few years back where all of our friends and family kept saying they were not good for us because they treated us so poorly.  They were full of promises, constantly told us one thing and did another, and often took away the things we liked.  Never the less, we always forgave them even though we knew it would probably happen again. Sometimes we end up married to that person and are able to find happiness regardless of the faults of the relationship.
> 
> At the end of the day we keep going back to Disney because some portion of the relationship struck such a cord with us that staying involved was worth the risk.  We all find Disney worth it or we would not be here to read what they might do next.  What can we say, we love Disney... Witch warts and all.



Well, if you were dating the best looking person in the world, it might be similar.   arghhh.

Disney doesn't really have any comparable alternatives, at least in my opinion.  Been to most all of its competitors, and nobody has that feeling. That to me is the reason I go back all the time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has filed permits for phase 5 of Golden Oak. I guess these houses sell well?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bbmassey said:


> Bottom line is that Disney like is that one person we dated a few years back where all of our friends and family kept saying they were not good for us because they treated us so poorly.  They were full of promises, constantly told us one thing and did another, and often took away the things we liked.  Never the less, we always forgave them even though we knew it would probably happen again. Sometimes we end up married to that person and are able to find happiness regardless of the faults of the relationship.
> 
> At the end of the day we keep going back to Disney because some portion of the relationship struck such a cord with us that staying involved was worth the risk.  We all find Disney worth it or we would not be here to read what they might do next.  What can we say, we love Disney... Witch warts and all.





Tigger's ally said:


> Well, if you were dating the best looking person in the world, it might be similar.   arghhh.
> 
> Disney doesn't really have any comparable alternatives, at least in my opinion.  Been to most all of its competitors, and nobody has that feeling. That to me is the reason I go back all the time.



And going to Universal is like that time in college when you hooked up with the bad boy/girl - it was fun and exciting at the moment but you know there is no future there ... and you never bring it up to your current spouse


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has filed permits for phase 5 of Golden Oak. I guess these houses sell well?



In my millionaire dreams, I'm totally there.


----------



## bbmassey

TheMaxRebo said:


> And going to Universal is like that time in college when you hooked up with the bad boy/girl - it was fun and exciting at the moment but you know there is no future there ... and you never bring it up to your current spouse



So does that make Sea World that one time you were at the bar until 3:00am and carried the hot girl home only to realize at 11:30 that morning she was missing three front teeth and bore a striking resemblance to Steve Buscemi?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/disney-earnings-time-to-talk-about-espn-again-2017-08-04


----------



## lockedoutlogic

bbmassey said:


> So does that make Sea World that one time you were at the bar until 3:00am and carried the hot girl home only to realize at 11:30 that morning she was missing three front teeth and bore a striking resemblance to Steve Buscemi?



When you're 22...that woulda grossed you out/mattered...

...when you get older...you still would wear it like a badge of honor.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> And going to Universal is like that time in college when you hooked up with the bad boy/girl - it was fun and exciting at the moment but you know there is no future there ... and you never bring it up to your current spouse



And let's be real: those are our most prized mental possessions ever after...let's cut the crap.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/disney-earnings-time-to-talk-about-espn-again-2017-08-04


What's boggling is they're still hiring. I see entry level stuff on indeed all the time, and while I know you need to plug in fresh bodies when the employees move on/up from those positions, but you figure they'd be trimming programming in general


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> What's boggling is they're still hiring. I see entry level stuff on indeed all the time, and while I know you need to plug in fresh bodies when the employees move on/up from those positions, but you figure they'd be trimming programming in general



That's an attempt to give the impression of "stability" by hiring the cheapest staff to replace all the high salary they glutted...I would guess


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am seeing reports of the entire monorail system being down (and rumors it will be down tomorrow as well)

Apparently monorail red is stuck just outside the TTC due to a power outrage

Any other reports on this?  (Just seeing it on Facebook and twitter so no idea how accurate)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing reports of the entire monorail system being down (and rumors it will be down tomorrow as well)
> 
> Apparently monorail red is stuck just outside the TTC due to a power outrage
> 
> Any other reports on this?  (Just seeing it on Facebook and twitter so no idea how accurate)


It appears there was a power outage that didn't help the situation. I'm not sure if there was an actual monorail breakdown or if the system was shut down due to power loss.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing reports of the entire monorail system being down (and rumors it will be down tomorrow as well)
> 
> Apparently monorail red is stuck just outside the TTC due to a power outrage
> 
> Any other reports on this?  (Just seeing it on Facebook and twitter so no idea how accurate)


I saw a resort monorail running this morning, don't know about express or Epcot


----------



## BMWTeamLeader

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, if you were dating the best looking person in the world, it might be similar.   arghhh.
> 
> Disney doesn't really have any comparable alternatives, at least in my opinion.  Been to most all of its competitors, and nobody has that feeling. That to me is the reason I go back all the time.





Tigger's ally said:


> Well, if you were dating the best looking person in the world, it might be similar.   arghhh.
> 
> Disney doesn't really have any comparable alternatives, at least in my opinion.  Been to most all of its competitors, and nobody has that feeling. That to me is the reason I go back all the time.




So when our vacation planning started at the beginning of this year Universal took the lead 2 parks to Disney's none. Then we found out Mickeys Halloween party in magic kingdom started when we were going to be there...that tied the score at 1 park each, then last week found out my stepdaughter (who is coming on her first family vacation since my wife and I got married seven years ago) was a die hard Avatar fan...that led to substituting Animal Kingdom for the water park and now 2 parks to 1 we are officially taking another Disney vacation with a detour through Universal....


----------



## umichigan10

To follow up my previous comment on monorail red I just saw it going back on the spur to the barn #newtrainswanted


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
Reports of an accident involving a Disney bus near McDonald's on Disney property. People transported to the hospital and I guess the bus windows were broken


----------



## Capang

umichigan10 said:


> *News
> *
> Reports of an accident involving a Disney bus near McDonald's on Disney property. People transported to the hospital and I guess the bus windows were broken


Someone posted some pics on the fb page. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> Someone posted some pics on the fb page. Hope everyone is ok.


No doubt. I'm surprised things like this don't happen more, people driving like idiots who don't know the layout


----------



## Capang

umichigan10 said:


> No doubt. I'm surprised things like this don't happen more, people driving like idiots who don't know the layout


Very true. Factor in all the construction and it makes for a dangerous situation.


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> Very true. Factor in all the construction and it makes for a dangerous situation.


Omg I know the construction is crazy


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> When you're 22...that woulda grossed you out/mattered...
> 
> ...when you get older...you still would wear it like a badge of honor.



Lol, older single people are MORE picky. Some people really let themselves go...trust me.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/disney-earnings-time-to-talk-about-espn-again-2017-08-04



Thanks for linking this!


----------



## preemiemama

Capang said:


> Someone posted some pics on the fb page. Hope everyone is ok.


Someone posted them in another thread *here*.


----------



## atricks

The lighthouse memorial for Lance Graves (the 2 yo boy killed in the alligator attack last year at the Grand Floridian) was wrapped up this week.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Lol, older single people are MORE picky. Some people really let themselves go...trust me.



Standards are the greatest folly of youth...I've found.

That isn't as gross as it first seems...the brains and the wit are ultimately what matter...and how much fun you can and should have.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

atricks said:


> The lighthouse memorial for Lance Graves (the 2 yo boy killed in the alligator attack last year at the Grand Floridian) was wrapped up this week.



I like it...well done


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Thanks for linking this!



It's really the biggest thing...everything is tied to this one issue


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> .the brains and the wit are ultimately what matter...and how much fun you can and should have.



This should be the truth. It is not.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> This should be the truth. It is not.



...if it isn't the truth...you're dealing with fools.

...Don't suffer fools...ever


----------



## MommaBerd

lockedoutlogic said:


> Standards are the greatest folly of youth...I've found.
> 
> That isn't as gross as it first seems...the brains and the wit are ultimately what matter...and how much fun you can and should have.



This from the guy who gave @sachilles (IIRC) a hard time re: his wife and seeing Star Wars?  I think you said something along the lines of "I hope she's a 10"? Hopefully this is more in line with your true character.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MommaBerd said:


> This from the guy who gave @sachilles (IIRC) a hard time re: his wife and seeing Star Wars?  *I think you said something along the lines of "I hope she's a 10"?* Hopefully this is more in line with your true character.



I've been known to make the occasional joke or two...

...and I believe the context was somebody had to wait to see a movie...which is the time where jokes usually happen...

...and who said that the rating system I was using lined up with "traditional" standards?


----------



## MommaBerd

lockedoutlogic said:


> I've been known to make the occasional joke or two...
> 
> ...and I believe the context was somebody had to wait to see a movie...which is the time where jokes usually happen...
> 
> ...and who said that the rating system I was using lined up with "traditional" standards?



LOL! Yes - that was it...but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to needle you about it. Joking or not, it was a *little* sexist. And, I do think using the phrase "She's a 10!" implies "traditional" standards - so while that's a creative excuse, I'm not buying it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MommaBerd said:


> LOL! Yes - that was it...but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to needle you about it. Joking or not, it was a *little* sexist. And, I do think using the phrase "She's a 10!" implies "traditional" standards - so while that's a creative excuse, I'm not buying it.



I don't generally do the cultural sensitivity thing...not because I've ever held anything against anyone for differences because I never have...but because I think it leads to the "its my opinion...therefore I can't be wrong..." mentality about everything that is causing major problems with social interactions and progress...

That does affect what we talk about here - namely the idea that nobody is ever wrong about consumer purchases at wdw.  Nope...sometimes people are just wrong...me included...and the "I feel it's worth it because..." tact is a non-starter.

So when I make an admittedly corny joke about "I hope she's a 10", there is nothing behind it.  I'm not attempting to discount the points of Gloria Steinem...she's way outta my league.

But philosophy is probably a better discussion for a slower day than today...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wine and dine race weekend medals!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend-medals/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disney skyliner update 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...tos---disney-skyliner-construction-update.htm


----------



## jknezek

This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.

I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...


----------



## skier_pete

I think it's time to stop the comments about comparing theme parks to a person's looks...it's only a path to trouble. (Plus a pretty lousy analogy really.)



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wine and dine race weekend medals!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend-medals/



Is it just me or are these kind of blah. Luggage tags? I guess I would want more character in my medals. (Pardon the pun.)

Just realized we'll be there for race day. Well, I for some reason thought the 1/2 was wrapped up on Saturday, now I realize that the 1/2 is actually on Sunday when we have morning park plans.  Guess we'll see some people with the medals wandering around.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



This is very true. We went to the county fair a few years ago and dropped $200 in a single day on crap food, bad rides and entertainment. A day pass to our local Six Flags Equivalent is I think $50. I plopped down $130 a ticket for nosebleed seats for U2, a $150 a ticket for decent but not great seats to Roger Waters, both of which are going to be lucky to last 2.5 hours.

I wouldn't call Disney a bargain for sure, but it is not out of line with a lot of entertainment options these days.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I think it's time to stop the comments about comparing theme parks to a person's looks...it's only a path to trouble. (Plus a pretty lousy analogy really.)
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are these kind of blah. Luggage tags? I guess I would want more character in my medals. (Pardon the pun.)
> 
> Just realized we'll be there for race day. Well, I for some reason thought the 1/2 was wrapped up on Saturday, now I realize that the 1/2 is actually on Sunday when we have morning park plans.  Guess we'll see some people with the medals wandering around.


The medals are kind of meh. I do like the Challenge passport medal tho. Figment on the kids medal is cool too.


----------



## FoxC63

jknezek said:


> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



We spend one week in Disney and one week skiing in Colorado every year and find Disney comparable financially.  In my opinion, the only weakness Disney has is the quality of their food.  We're totally organic non-gmo and Disney has nothing to offer.  I feel sick to my stomach every time a blogger posts pics of their food review.  For the most part we bring our own.  This year we'll also try Amazon.


----------



## Lee Matthews

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



Agreed, we have a lot of these carnival type parks here in the U.K. And they charge per ride which quickly adds up.

Disney does give value but it's just when it all adds up, it's a lot to swallow at once financially


----------



## Reddog1134

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



My wife and I are heading up to Hershey, PA for a few nights at the end of the month for a concert and Hersheypark.  I checked the rates at Hotel Hershey and saw "Starting at $429".  I said "Those are Disney rates".

I like Hershey, but it is NOT Disney.


----------



## skier_pete

FoxC63 said:


> We spend one week in Disney and one week skiing in Colorado every year and find Disney comparable financially.  In my opinion, the only weakness Disney has is the quality of their food.  We're totally organic non-gmo and Disney has nothing to offer.  I feel sick to my stomach every time a blogger posts pics of their food review.  For the most part we bring our own.  This year we'll also try Amazon.



Your comparing Disney to the one recreational activity that is probably more expensive than Disney - though Disney has caught up.

A lot can be done with structuring trips. We have 4 trips planned in a 12 month period, using our DVC, frequent flier, and AP discounts to minimize costs. Our 5-day long trip in November is costing us very little. Dividing our AP across all trips comes to $20 per day for park tickets, two free flights, four nights in a value room at AKV is only $80 , we estimate this little trip is costing us about $540 OOP for 5 days, not counting what we spend on food - though being Food and Wine the food will likely add up quite a bit. We'd be hard pressed to go anywhere nice for that price.


----------



## umichigan10

Reddog1134 said:


> My wife and I are heading up to Hershey, PA for a few nights at the end of the month for a concert and Hersheypark.  I checked the rates at Hotel Hershey and saw "Starting at $429".  I said "Those are Disney rates".
> 
> I like Hershey, but it is NOT Disney.


Yeah I've stayed at a Hershey hotel beforehand and uh it's not Disney accommodations....


----------



## amalone1013

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...


Same here. My fiance is really into rides, and can't even resist the tiny carnival that comes by every summer. The rides are the same prices, and the unlimited wristband is $25 a person. My family went to our state fair every year, and we got the wristbands (though they were less then). I would go back to a state fair for the fair things, but I'd skip the rides and save that money for my next Disney trip. Same with our local amusement park... it's okay but small, and operations/maintenance has gown downhill substantially in the 4 summers I've been going. We've skipped it this year. We're perfectly fine waiting until our next Disney trip (well, not perfectly fine... )


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Fly-fi doesn't want to open the medal pics, but I'm glad the challenge medal sounds cool! 

ETA: finally got it to open and I REALYY LIKE the medals! I love the travel theme and that these aren't like any I already have.  

Rough audience here...


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> Your comparing Disney to the one recreational activity that is probably more expensive than Disney - though Disney has caught up.



Nope, it's been about the same for us, has been for years.  I would say Disney is slightly more expensive and not the other way around.


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> A lot can be done with structuring trips. We have 4 trips planned in a 12 month period, using our DVC, frequent flier, and AP discounts to minimize costs. Our 5-day long trip in November is costing us very little. Dividing our AP across all trips comes to $20 per day for park tickets, two free flights, four nights in a value room at AKV is only $80 , we estimate this little trip is costing us about $540 OOP for 5 days, not counting what we spend on food - though being Food and Wine the food will likely add up quite a bit. We'd be hard pressed to go anywhere nice for that price.


I hope to structure our trips like this. We got APs because it was cheaper than 10 days + 3/4 days for our two trips. We'll for sure do another 4 day trip before they expire. If we didn't have a really big trip in September (the 10 day trip) we would have probably done two more 4 day/long weekend trips. We've got lots of flight points right now. Short trip tickets are so pricy...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2017 Halloween merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/2017-halloween-merchandise-released-shop-parks/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



It's hard to compare the New Jersey boardwalks to anything...

They are both incredibly hood and ridiculously expensive in the same breath...

The only real comparisons to disney are universal destinations and perhaps some of the AH built parks


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> My wife and I are heading up to Hershey, PA for a few nights at the end of the month for a concert and Hersheypark.  I checked the rates at Hotel Hershey and saw "Starting at $429".  I said "Those are Disney rates".
> 
> I like Hershey, but it is NOT Disney.



Again...the Hershey hotel is both very expensive...but also very nice and a long standing reputation in an area Devoid of anything other than football scandals...

Lots of cherry picking here today...but if you're gonna use New Jersey and Pennsylvania as the examples...I'm gonna have to light em up like a ticked off fire breathing dragon...

DRACARYS!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> This is very true. We went to the county fair a few years ago and dropped $200 in a single day on crap food, bad rides and entertainment. A day pass to our local Six Flags Equivalent is I think $50. I plopped down $130 a ticket for nosebleed seats for U2, a $150 a ticket for decent but not great seats to Roger Waters, both of which are going to be lucky to last 2.5 hours.
> 
> I wouldn't call Disney a bargain for sure, but it is not out of line with a lot of entertainment options these days.



As you well know, Piotr...

There is a comparison fallacy at work here.

Concerts, fairs, sporting events feature real kick in the pants rippoffs no doubt...

But they are singular events most times.  One day kick in the stones...

As opposed to disney...which knows damn well their realities because they have tracked/mined their data for a half century...is stacking what is now legitimately $1000 per day for a family of four for an average of 6-7 days.

It's not the single sticker shock they need to be careful of...it's the slow burn.

We can make excuses for them...and they can choose to pass the breaking point...

But if it happens - nothing will be able to reverse the damage...
...not even "free dining" or a return of Spectromagic.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Disney skyliner update
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...tos---disney-skyliner-construction-update.htm



I dint the spot at pop century to be interesting...I'm wondering if the proximity to the gate/Caribbean is gonna create a double access
Point?

And boy...are they gonna jack those prices up...rest assured.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's hard to compare the New Jersey boardwalks to anything...
> 
> They are both incredibly hood and ridiculously expensive in the same breath...
> 
> The only real comparisons to disney are universal destinations and perhaps some of the AH built parks



I was looking because I am going to Universal for HHN and OH MY GOD. If anyone thinks Disney is scamming you, Universal is just insane! It was almost not worth it to me tbh.


----------



## DISnewjersey

I personally don't think Disney is expensive.

A broadway play is about the same cost as a one day ticket but meanwhile you only get 3 hours of entertainment at a Broadway play. Food prices are on-par with any type of tourist attraction / sporting event in the country. A day pass at Disney can get me 12+ hours of entertainment.

Disney World is one of the top tourist destinations in the world. I don't know what people expect. ~$100 a day (plus the cost of food) is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Again...the Hershey hotel is both very expensive...but also very nice and a long standing reputation in an area Devoid of anything other than football scandals...
> 
> Lots of cherry picking here today...but if you're gonna use New Jersey and Pennsylvania as the examples...I'm gonna have to light em up like a ticked off fire breathing dragon...
> 
> DRACARYS!!!



That is why I said a couple pages back that nothing really compares.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> That is why I said a couple pages back that nothing really compares.



And here...we are in near agreement.

I would say some aspects of more upscale places like Hilton head, mackinac island, Martha's Vineyard, Newport...compare to the on property wdw in SOME ways...

...and the universal Orlando is getting there...but none encompass all of what they built in LBV...As in the way it was constructed from the ground up for 50 years just makes it a unique proposition...

It is what it is...that doesn't mean we can't question pricing or be better consumers...nothing precludes that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DISnewjersey said:


> I personally don't think Disney is expensive.
> 
> A broadway play is about the same cost as a one day ticket but meanwhile you only get 3 hours of entertainment at a Broadway play. Food prices are on-par with any type of tourist attraction / sporting event in the country. A day pass at Disney can get me 12+ hours of entertainment.
> 
> Disney World is one of the top tourist destinations in the world. I don't know what people expect. ~$100 a day (plus the cost of food) is a pretty good deal.



What did it cost 10 years ago?

What did a broadway play cost 10 years ago?

How much income increase have most people gained in that time?


It's a complicated issue.  I'm not even saying I disagree with you...I don't think it's a ripoff in many aspects.  But I won't accept everything they're selling because their management philosophy is changing in a dangerous tact...for me AND for disney.

Wdw has been a "better" value and a lesser value tied to the dollar at different points over its history...the last 10-15 years have not been a high point for consumers...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I was looking because I am going to Universal for HHN and OH MY GOD. If anyone thinks Disney is scamming you, Universal is just insane! It was almost not worth it to me tbh.



There's prices are mirrored and they adjust them so concurrently you almost have to assume they collude in advance.

It is what it is in Orlando.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> And here...we are in near agreement.
> 
> I would say some aspects of more upscale places like Hilton head, mackinac island, Martha's Vineyard, Newport...compare to the on property wdw in SOME ways...
> 
> ...and the universal Orlando is getting there...but none encompass all of what they built in LBV...As in the way it was constructed from the ground up for 50 years just makes it a unique proposition...
> 
> It is what it is...that doesn't mean we can't question pricing or be better consumers...nothing precludes that.



I myself seem to look at costs a little differently.  The things that separate Disney from other places I go (I am a golfer so I travel, I am a Cub and Blackhawk fan so I travel,  I am a U2 fan so I know that too) is what they pay for things that those of us vacationing take for granted.   Things like cleanliness, Topiary's and landscaping all over, transportation, security, and endless others.  The money we spend for the ticket and the room gets broken up into so many expense streams that none of us really know the true costs.  I would like to see those expenses broken down though.  Hotel expenses alone would be neat to see how much they allocate to staff, upkeep, transportation, etc.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> I myself seem to look at costs a little differently.  The things that separate Disney from other places I go (I am a golfer so I travel, I am a Cub and Blackhawk fan so I travel,  I am a U2 fan so I know that too) is what they pay for things that those of us vacationing take for granted.   Things like cleanliness, Topiary's and landscaping all over, transportation, security, and endless others.  The money we spend for the ticket and the room gets broken up into so many expense streams that none of us really know the true costs.  I would like to see those expenses broken down though.  Hotel expenses alone would be neat to see how much they allocate to staff, upkeep, transportation, etc.



I have seen those broken up...if a little dated.

The tickets and lodging fees pays the operational bills (more or less), food is mostly cost with small profit (but they doubled the prices since then...so who knows?)...and most of the gift shop register generates the profits that go straight to dividends that frankly shouldn't exist and bob iger's golden parachute...

There ya go...


----------



## koala1966

umichigan10 said:


> Great movie ride merch doesn't start selling until august 10th. Guess I'll be ordering mine online



I was at both Studios and Epcot on Saturday (8/5) for my last rides on GMR & UOE and merchandise for both rides is already on sale. They were selling both at end of ride and in the main stores.I saw hats, shirts, cups, and picture frames for GMR. I was tempted by the shirt but didn't buy it.


----------



## koala1966

DISnewjersey said:


> I personally don't think Disney is expensive.
> 
> A broadway play is about the same cost as a one day ticket but meanwhile you only get 3 hours of entertainment at a Broadway play. Food prices are on-par with any type of tourist attraction / sporting event in the country. A day pass at Disney can get me 12+ hours of entertainment.
> 
> Disney World is one of the top tourist destinations in the world. I don't know what people expect. ~$100 a day (plus the cost of food) is a pretty good deal.



This is how we feel. Prices are up everywhere. Concert venues and sporting events have higher prices for worse food, and you don't even have the option to bring in your own like Disney allows. Photo packages at Merlin Entertainment venues are almost as much as a one day photo pass for only 3 different poses plus a book. Parking is easily $20+ at city attractions (pick a city any city), and it's getting harder to find hotels with free parking. We just stayed at a state park and we had to reserve our cabin 11 months in advance (to the minute) - as comparison to having to make reservations and fast pass selections in advance. If you want to be entertained you have to pay money and stand in line.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> And here...we are in near agreement.
> 
> I would say some aspects of more upscale places like Hilton head, mackinac island, Martha's Vineyard, Newport...compare to the on property wdw in SOME ways...
> 
> ...and the universal Orlando is getting there...but none encompass all of what they built in LBV...As in the way it was constructed from the ground up for 50 years just makes it a unique proposition...
> 
> It is what it is...that doesn't mean we can't question pricing or be better consumers...nothing precludes that.



Since we're discussing USO vs. WDW. I love both. But, why do they do such a better job with their hotels? Is because they are Loews properties? The service and accommodations really surpass WDW.


----------



## umichigan10

koala1966 said:


> I was at both Studios and Epcot on Saturday (8/5) for my last rides on GMR & UOE and merchandise for both rides is already on sale. They were selling both at end of ride and in the main stores.I saw hats, shirts, cups, and picture frames for GMR. I was tempted by the shirt but didn't buy it.


Yeah I saw a lot of people wearing GMR shirts yesterday. I was poorly informed by studios merchandising


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Since we're discussing USO vs. WDW. I love both. But, why do they do such a better job with their hotels? Is because they are Loews properties? The service and accommodations really surpass WDW.



Sheer numbers maybe?  I would like to think that if (that's a big if) the three hotels on the seven seas lagoon were the only ones there, they might be really, really good (and even more expensive).


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Since we're discussing USO vs. WDW. I love both. But, why do they do such a better job with their hotels? Is because they are Loews properties? The service and accommodations really surpass WDW.



I only stayed at Portofino once for a night...so I really can't compare/comment on the two...

But, wdw hotel operations do run with different priorities/structures.  They are part of a profit engine for a gigantic company...one of the biggest cogs...so in experience they tend to line item nickle and dime/cut corners of small things that add up and don't really cause much of a profit benefit.  Sometimes it's better just to make things "normal" and not overanalyze them...

Disney has been VERY guilty of that at times.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I only stayed at Portofino once for a night...so I really can't compare/comment on the two...
> 
> But, wdw hotel operations do run with different priorities/structures.  They are part of a profit engine for a gigantic company...one of the biggest cogs...so in experience they tend to line item nickle and dime/cut corners of small things that add up and don't really cause much of a profit benefit.  Sometimes it's better just to make things "normal" and not overanalyze them...
> 
> Disney has been VERY guilty of that at times.



I will never understand the lack of minibars in deluxes. Its mind-boggling to me. Which is one weird nickel and dime thing that seems in reverse.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I will never understand the lack of minibars in deluxes. Its mind-boggling to me. Which is one weird nickel and dime thing that seems in reverse.



I'm gonna oversimplify but it's mostly true:

Think of it this way...Labor is their big nightmare cost.  They employ in many cases more people than most other business would to try and serve their "world class service" mantra that they really don't invest too much into...

One of those things is trying to maximize every nickel paid to a rank and file.

So you could have people stocking minibars as a separate job...or you could Have people to buy from the snack bars/restaurants/bars that they have to staff ANYWAY...

So in a way...you leaving your room to buy the overpriced stuff makes the management sleep better.  Kinda bizarro but a certain angle makes it jive...


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's not the single sticker shock they need to be careful of...it's the slow burn.
> 
> We can make excuses for them...and they can choose to pass the breaking point...



Can you admit though - you've been talking about Disney going past the breaking point for 10 years, yet it never seems to get there.  Maybe they are smarter then we give them credit, as they manage to stay on the line of "bend don't break". 

Also, people can say "it's not that expensive" (and I'm one of them) but joe average and his family can find the money to drop $400 on a day at the fair/six flags, but $4000 for a week at Disney doesn't come so easy. Many people just don't go on ski trips / golf trips / NYC / Hawaii, and the Disney trip can seem like a backbreaker, especially when the whole family gets involved.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't go in for the 'Disney is the most expensive vacation' argument. I definitely think what most people are feeling with Disney's prices is the 'ten years ago this was a fourth of the price it is now'. I don't know of anything that I purchase in my life where the costs have risen anywhere near as dramatically as Disney's. 

Which is sad for me, as I love Disney. But I can't afford it as well as I could when I was going to law school and working a part time job.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Can you admit though - you've been talking about Disney going past the breaking point for 10 years, yet it never seems to get there.  Maybe they are smarter then we give them credit, as they manage to stay on the line of "bend don't break".
> 
> Also, people can say "it's not that expensive" (and I'm one of them) but joe average and his family can find the money to drop $400 on a day at the fair/six flags, but $4000 for a week at Disney doesn't come so easy. Many people just don't go on ski trips / golf trips / NYC / Hawaii, and the Disney trip can seem like a backbreaker, especially when the whole family gets involved.


I don't know where that breaking point is...but most would agree it does exist.

Disney is certainly scared/aware of the concept.  The problem is they have to guess what's too far too...

And that used to be guarded against by the "long haul" management approach.  The disney/old men weren't going anywhere...Michael Eisner wasn't going anywhere.  Iger is at the end of his run but the difference is that after the last 20 years of purges they have NO ONE with a creative bone left coming up.

That's why the "breaking point" is more of a concern...their decisions don't imply anyone is thinknt beyond the quarter.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't go in for the 'Disney is the most expensive vacation' argument. I definitely think what most people are feeling with Disney's prices is the 'ten years ago this was a fourth of the price it is now'. I don't know of anything that I purchase in my life where the costs have risen anywhere near as dramatically as Disney's.
> 
> Which is sad for me, as I love Disney. But I can't afford it as well as I could when I was going to law school and working a part time job.



And that's the real difference here.  You nailed it.  The price increases they've done - especially during the housing crash - are hyper relative to other prices.

This is not normal.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Can you admit though - you've been talking about Disney going past the breaking point for 10 years, yet it never seems to get there.  Maybe they are smarter then we give them credit, as they manage to stay on the line of "bend don't break".
> 
> Also, people can say "it's not that expensive" (and I'm one of them) but joe average and his family can find the money to drop $400 on a day at the fair/six flags, but $4000 for a week at Disney doesn't come so easy. Many people just don't go on ski trips / golf trips / NYC / Hawaii, and the Disney trip can seem like a backbreaker, especially when the whole family gets involved.



I'm not sure if you're disagreeing with me or making my point - by the way - seems to be a tad of both there...


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't go in for the 'Disney is the most expensive vacation' argument. I definitely think what most people are feeling with Disney's prices is the 'ten years ago this was a fourth of the price it is now'. I don't know of anything that I purchase in my life where the costs have risen anywhere near as dramatically as Disney's.
> 
> Which is sad for me, as I love Disney. But I can't afford it as well as I could when I was going to law school and working a part time job.



Have you seen the price of Beef lately?  If I didn't have a cow in the freezer, I might become a porkandchickenterian!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Have you seen the price of Beef lately?  If I didn't have a cow in the freezer, I might become a porkandchickenterian!



All living creatures must eat...so there's a tad more of an excuse there...

Chicken away though!


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> All living creatures must eat...so there's a tad more of an excuse there...
> 
> Chicken away though!



Living in Illinois, beef, pork and Chicken rule the nest.  Seafood around here is frozen clams and a minute piece of shrimp with not so minute breading attached (We get the scallops that a good chef throws out). We do have one restaurant around 40 minutes away that flies in fresh seafood (I personally own at least one wheel of that plane already).


----------



## rteetz

If we could get off the is Disney expensive argument that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Living in Illinois, beef, pork and Chicken rule the nest.  Seafood around here is frozen clams and a minute piece of shrimp with not so minute breading attached (We get the scallops that a good chef throws out). We do have one restaurant around 40 minutes away that flies in fresh seafood (I personally own at least one wheel of that plane already).



Remind me not to look for seafood in Chicago...


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Remind me not to look for seafood in Chicago...



Go to Gibson's.  Eat steak. 

There are 4 McCormick and Schmicks though that do fly in seafood. 

My job used to find me in Maine about six times a year so I got spoiled up there and even Florida seafood is not what I would consider the best by any means.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger's ally said:


> Have you seen the price of Beef lately?  If I didn't have a cow in the freezer, I might become a porkandchickenterian!



No, sadly, we mostly eat chicken since I am on a perpetual weight loss journey. I was pretty excited a few years ago when my dad went buffalo hunting. We got to eat buffalo meat for free for about 2 years.



rteetz said:


> If we could get off the is Disney expensive argument that would be great. Thanks!



But most of us are at work and bored  Haha...hmm...different topic...

Anyone hear any rumors about new things/characters for the Halloween or Christmas parties?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> No, sadly, we mostly eat chicken since I am on a perpetual weight loss journey. I was pretty excited a few years ago when my dad went buffalo hunting. We got to eat buffalo meat for free for about 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> But most of us are at work and bored  Haha...hmm...different topic...
> 
> Anyone hear any rumors about new things/characters for the Halloween or Christmas parties?


Moana is supposed to be meeting at the Halloween party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Moana is supposed to be meeting at the Halloween party.



Ooh that would be nice. Wonder who is getting the axe so she can meet. Would be nice if she had Maui with her.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh that would be nice. Wonder who is getting the axe so she can meet. Would be nice if she had Maui with her.


Don't know if they will axe anyone since it will be just at the party.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Moana is supposed to be meeting at the Halloween party.


For real? The child will be happy.


----------



## rungoofy

Madonna3 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I'd settle for it just looking for APs at this point.


but even that is ridiculous.    i went to show my pass to our server at beaches and cream, she said she didn't need it.  I asked why and she showed me the device after she scanned my band... it said I was an Annual Pass Holder!!!!


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Remind me not to look for seafood in Chicago...


Lots of good seafood in Chicago. Ohare is a major shipping hub from the east coast.  Fresh seafood is available to the suppliers and restaurants every morning.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> Lots of good seafood in Chicago. Ohare is a major shipping hub from the east coast.  Fresh seafood is available to the suppliers and restaurants every morning.



Yeah...but I'm in a "boat to shore" kinda zone


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But most of us are at work and bored  Haha...hmm...different topic...



True...DAT!


----------



## nkosiek

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's hard to compare the New Jersey boardwalks to anything...
> 
> *They are both incredibly hood* and ridiculously expensive in the same breath...
> 
> The only real comparisons to disney are universal destinations and perhaps some of the AH built parks


Dear Sir, could you kindly explain what in the world you mean by this one? Curious as to what "hood" means to a Yinzer.

@rteetz, is this one okay or was the use of Yinzer, a name for Pittsburgers also offensive?


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Dear Sir, could you kindly explain what in the world you mean by this one? Curious as to what "hood" means to a Yinzer.
> 
> @rteetz, is this one okay or was the use of Yinzer, a name for Pittsburgers also offensive?


How about we get on topic and discuss news stories instead


----------



## TwoMisfits

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's hard to compare the New Jersey boardwalks to anything...
> 
> They are both incredibly hood and ridiculously expensive in the same breath...
> 
> The only real comparisons to disney are universal destinations and perhaps some of the AH built parks



Also, they look to get last minute stuck/spur-of-the-moment purchasers to pay full price...having family who go every year, if you're paying more than 1/2 price for all day bands to the Wildwood boardwalk piers, you're doing something wrong or just not planning...The Jersey boardwalks should be compared to Six Flags - you wouldn't go to Six Flags without a deal b/c paying the sticker price is dumb and Six Flags and you know it...NJ boardwalk piers are the same...


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> I will never understand the lack of minibars in deluxes. Its mind-boggling to me. Which is one weird nickel and dime thing that seems in reverse.



Maybe because all the disney resorts have refrigerators of some sort they don't need minibars?  and the items can all be purchased at the resort lobby?   I looked into staying at uni once, and when I discovered that you practically had to stay in the best suite they had to get a frig, I opted out.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

nkosiek said:


> Dear Sir, could you kindly explain what in the world you mean by this one? Curious as to what "hood" means to a Yinzer.
> 
> @rteetz, is this one okay or was the use of Yinzer, a name for Pittsburgers also offensive?



The boardwalks vary in quality and mischief but the prices remain constant...

You have the typically more "family" ones - belmar and ocean city...the middle ground - wildwood...and the lower end in Atlantic City and Sleaside...

That better?


----------



## amberpi

beer dave said:


> Maybe because all the disney resorts have refrigerators of some sort they don't need minibars?  and the items can all be purchased at the resort lobby?   I looked into staying at uni once, and when I discovered that you practically had to stay in the best suite they had to get a frig, I opted out.



Seriously, sometimes I just want to not get out of pjs and would like to have a cocktail and some really expensive m&ms. I'm classy like that


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm not sure if you're disagreeing with me or making my point - by the way - seems to be a tad of both there...



I am saying that while I agree that there SHOULD be a breaking point, the fact is that many (including yourself) have been saying this for a decade and it hasn't yet happened, so maybe Disney isn't quite as foolish as we think.



rteetz said:


> How about we get on topic and discuss news stories instead



Didn't see rteetz's comment until after I posted - but Amen to that!


----------



## Roxyfire

beer dave said:


> Maybe because all the disney resorts have refrigerators of some sort they don't need minibars?  and the items can all be purchased at the resort lobby?   I looked into staying at uni once, and when I discovered that you practically had to stay in the best suite they had to get a frig, I opted out.



They actually removed all the minibars from the regular rooms at Portofino. I don't really see the point in a minibar either. Even doubly so if you're an individual with aversion to alcohol. I'd rather have a regular fridge to store my water bottles. I'm guessing a lot of the other guests felt the same way.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

lockedoutlogic said:


> The boardwalks vary in quality and mischief but the prices remain constant...
> 
> You have the typically more "family" ones - belmar and ocean city...the middle ground - wildwood...and the lower end in Atlantic City and Sleaside...
> 
> That better?




For someone who is usually very critical, I'm shocked you would call Wildwood the middle ground. I would group that with Atlantic City.


----------



## amberpi

Roxyfire said:


> They actually removed all the minibars from the regular rooms at Portofino. I don't really see the point in a minibar either. Even doubly so if you're an individual with aversion to alcohol. I'd rather have a regular fridge to store my water bottles. I'm guessing a lot of the other guests felt the same way.



When did that happen? I'm just a nightowl and lazy, so minibars are actually pretty much a part of every night I'm in a hotel with one


----------



## amberpi

Surprised that no one is talking about what this means in regards to signature dining at WDW?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/selec...e-appetizers-valet-parking-florida-residents/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Alfre Woodard Joins Disney's 'The Lion King'

Alfre Woodard is the latest to join Jon Favreau's _The Lion King_, voicing Sarabi, Simba's mom. Woodard joins Donald Glover as Simba and James Earl Jones, who will be reprising his role as Mufasa. Madge Sinclair voiced Sarabi in the original 1994 Disney animated version.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...odard-cast-as-simbas-mom-disney-movie-1027011


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I am saying that while I agree that there SHOULD be a breaking point, the fact is that many (including yourself) have been saying this for a decade and it hasn't yet happened, so maybe Disney isn't quite as foolish as we think.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see rteetz's comment until after I posted - but Amen to that!



They're actually much more foolish/foolishly managed than anyone around here wants to believe


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Surprised that no one is talking about what this means in regards to signature dining at WDW?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/selec...e-appetizers-valet-parking-florida-residents/


You mean the places that are hardest to fill during the slowest period of the year extended to the demographic they are most likely to ignore whenever it suits them?

And...this can't be overstated...prices that are double in 10 years?  If anyone wants to figure out the "problem"...I recommend you start there...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> When did that happen? I'm just a nightowl and lazy, so minibars are actually pretty much a part of every night I'm in a hotel with one



I honesty don't think minibars are really that big of a thing...so in this case it just may be you


----------



## preemiemama

amberpi said:


> Surprised that no one is talking about what this means in regards to signature dining at WDW?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/selec...e-appetizers-valet-parking-florida-residents/



To me- this coupled with the "extra" DVC and AP discounts- means there are bigger problems.  I think we are seeing that line  @lockedoutlogic refers to getting closer to being hit.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> For someone who is usually very critical, I'm shocked you would call Wildwood the middle ground. I would group that with Atlantic City.



Truthfully...that's where I ranked it...but I wanted to be "kind" to the lower end of the shoebee range...


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I honesty don't think minibars are really that big of a thing...so in this case it just may be you



And that's definitely not the first/last time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> *this can't be overstated*...prices that are double in 10 years


... ...   

I kid because I ...


----------



## amberpi

preemiemama said:


> To me- this coupled with the "extra" DVC and AP discounts- means there are bigger problems.  I think we are seeing that line  @lockedoutlogic refers to getting closer to being hit.



Exactly what I'm thinking - that the numbers for the summer are going to be worse than the crowds even suggest.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

preemiemama said:


> To me- this coupled with the "extra" DVC and AP discounts- means there are bigger problems.  I think we are seeing that line  @lockedoutlogic refers to getting closer to being hit.



If I had to guess...I would say they have real data behind the scenes that those that don't use the dining plan - and those percentages are naturally creeping higher as they stop promotions and increased the daily cost - have rejected some of the places a la carte pricing...

...and of course those prices were absolutely jacked under cover of the dining plan being pushed.

You reap what you sow


----------



## TwoMisfits

lockedoutlogic said:


> If I had to guess...I would say they have real data behind the scenes that those that don't use the dining plan - and those percentages are naturally creeping higher as they stop promotions and increased the daily cost - have rejected some of the places a la carte pricing...
> 
> ...and of course those prices were absolutely jacked under cover of the dining plan being pushed.
> 
> You reap what you sow



This is also during most of the Magical Dining Month and Free Dining...so these places didn't get picked by the free diners and pay diners aren't going to be suckered into their "full price" offerings when they were already lower ranked, and there's so many high-end and amazing choices available for $35/head for 3 courses all around Orlando...I mean, they probably end up at $35/head just for 2 courses under this deal, so Disney will still be a tough choice even for a local...if I could pick Deep Blu at $35/ 3 courses or Jiko for $35+/2 courses as a local...I'd take Deep Blu all day...


----------



## Roxyfire

amberpi said:


> When did that happen? I'm just a nightowl and lazy, so minibars are actually pretty much a part of every night I'm in a hotel with one



In the last few months. Probably completely by June.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Moana is supposed to be meeting at the Halloween party.



I did see a tweet about this a few pages back but has this been confirmed by Disney or is still still on the rumor wheel?  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> I did see a tweet about this a few pages back but has this been confirmed by Disney or is still still on the rumor wheel?  Thanks


Not confirmed yet.


----------



## Fantasia79

amberpi said:


> Surprised that no one is talking about what this means in regards to signature dining at WDW?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/selec...e-appetizers-valet-parking-florida-residents/



Wow!  So, 30% of and free appetizer?

I mean, they're not spending a lot on that....but I can't remember it ever


----------



## beer dave

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> For someone who is usually very critical, I'm shocked you would call Wildwood the middle ground. I would group that with Atlantic City.



It depends how far north you go--- at least it used to--- haven't been there since about 04...  Gyros, curly's fries, and kohr bros.....  and wait--- is snow whites still there?


----------



## Bay Max

Didn't see anyone post this here; so I thought I would.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/photo...ter-line-up-for-disney-photopass-day-2017.htm


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

beer dave said:


> It depends how far north you go--- at least it used to--- haven't been there since about 04...  Gyros, curly's fries, and kohr bros.....  and wait--- is snow whites still there?



Snow White is still there.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Fantasia79 said:


> Wow!  So, 30% of and free appetizer?
> 
> I mean, they're not spending a lot on that....but I can't remember it ever



I'm betting it's one or the other...that's usually how normal restaurant coupons work - they aren't stacked...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> This probably isn't the right spot for this, but I know we do a lot of talking about how expensive Disney vacations can be. We just got back from a trip to Ocean City, NJ to visit my parents. There are a couple small amusement parks on the boardwalk that are always jammed at night. To give you an idea, a ride on the ferris wheel, $5 per person. A ride on the one drop log flume, $5 per person. A ride on the 2 minute, 100% blacklight and teenager banging on the walls Haunted House, $4 per person. A ride on a kiddie coaster, $4 per person. A ride on a vomit cyclotron (pretty much a no theme Mission Space), $4 per person. A ride on a circle submarine kiddie ride? $3 per person. A small bag of caramel popcorn, $5. A bad hamburger, $7. A large coke, $3.50.
> 
> I've complained about Disney being stupidly expensive a time or two in my day. Frankly, I now think it's a bargain...



I always think MK that when a see how much a Broadway show costs or to go to a ballgame or anything - for the amount of hours and variety of entertainment the cost for the parks is still pretty reasonable (now the hotelsmaubr a different story)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

preemiemama said:


> To me- this coupled with the "extra" DVC and AP discounts- means there are bigger problems.  I think we are seeing that line  @lockedoutlogic refers to getting closer to being hit.



Though it is just for people that already have APs or DVC - so not really attracting "new" people ... I just see as trying to get those people to spend more money on site at restaurants that aren't filling up and/or trying to make gem feel more appreciated by giving them more perks


----------



## preemiemama

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though it is just for people that already have APs or DVC - so not really attracting "new" people ... I just see as trying to get those people to spend more money on site at restaurants that aren't filling up and/or trying to make gem feel more appreciated by giving them more perks


It is the "not filling up part" that makes me think there are issues.  Sure, it's a perk, but at restaurants that are some of the most expensive on property.  To me that would mean people have drawn a line and decided its not worth the cost and not going there...


----------



## Madonna3

amberpi said:


> Surprised that no one is talking about what this means in regards to signature dining at WDW?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/selec...e-appetizers-valet-parking-florida-residents/



Why do 4 restaurants at 4 different locations have anything to do with signature dining in general? These are expensive restaurants with no characters and very unique menus. Therefore, they're not very appealing to the average resort guests with kids nor are they seen as a "good value" for their dining plan credits. We as Florida residents know they're a bit overpriced and fru-fru and tend to avoid them. So, they're enticing me to go to Flying Fish with free parking and an app to fill their spots and maybe get us to buy a TiW if we don't have one already and I will bet that's the hook. They're trying to sell TiW, it has nothing to do with signature dining.


----------



## Madonna3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though it is just for people that already have APs or DVC - so not really attracting "new" people ... I just see as trying to get those people to spend more money on site at restaurants that aren't filling up and/or trying to make gem feel more appreciated by giving them more perks



I bet they're trying to sell TiW cards.

Did you like free Valet parking? Buy a TiW and you can have it. (Even at Disney Springs when I didn't go there to eat. I still parked my car at the Valet and got it for free by showing my card)

Did you like the free app? Did you know with a TiW card you can receive 20% off food and drinks?

Again, these are 4 restaurants with non traditional menus with high prices and no characters.

That being said I'm booking one of these when I'm there next month. I'm getting my free app and my 20% TiW discount.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Madonna3 said:


> I bet they're trying to sell TiW cards.
> 
> Did you like free Valet parking? Buy a TiW and you can have it. (Even at Disney Springs when I didn't go there to eat. I still parked my car at the Valet and got it for free by showing my card)
> 
> Did you like the free app? Did you know with a TiW card you can receive 20% off food and drinks?
> 
> Again, these are 4 restaurants with non traditional menus with high prices and no characters.
> 
> That being said I'm booking one of these when I'm there next month. I'm getting my free app and my 20% TiW discount.



Only one of those restaurants (Jiko) is a non-traditional high end menu - the other 3 are quite literally Americanized "meat and fish" venues...


----------



## Madonna3

TwoMisfits said:


> Only one of those restaurants (Jiko) is a non-traditional high end menu - the other 3 are quite literally Americanized "meat and fish" venues...



Meh... They're a little "higer end" than a Chilis or at least try to be. Example from Artist Point:

*Char-grilled Buffalo Striploin Steak$43.00*
with marble potatoes, garden vegetables, and shiraz gastrique

Can you get Buffalo at Fridays?


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor update 
*
Disneyland micechat rumor update! Pixar Pier and much more!

http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/


----------



## skier_pete

preemiemama said:


> To me- this coupled with the "extra" DVC and AP discounts- means there are bigger problems.  I think we are seeing that line  @lockedoutlogic refers to getting closer to being hit.



The big question will be to see if this extends beyond September 30th. Mid-August to end of September is normally a slower time of year, and though they still give out Free Dining, it's not as widespread as it used to be, and undoubtably restaurants like Jiko are not the first thing that families with Free Dining are lining up to go to.

I do have to say, of the many problems with their pricing policies, pricing out locals at some of these nicer restaurants is a very dangerous game. I would guess that many of the Signature restaurants get a higher percentage of locals than say Crystal Palace. Are locals not showing up when they can probably get very nice meals for much lower prices elsewhere.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/168142-disneyland-photo-update-splash-going-dark/


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> The big question will be to see if this extends beyond September 30th. Mid-August to end of September is normally a slower time of year, and though they still give out Free Dining, it's not as widespread as it used to be, and undoubtably restaurants like Jiko are not the first thing that families with Free Dining are lining up to go to.
> 
> I do have to say, of the many problems with their pricing policies, pricing out locals at some of these nicer restaurants is a very dangerous game. I would guess that many of the Signature restaurants get a higher percentage of locals than say Crystal Palace. Are locals not showing up when they can probably get very nice meals for much lower prices elsewhere.



We are there last week of September and ressies, including signatures, are actually pretty hard to come by.  Timing of this all kind of puzzles me.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Madonna3 said:


> Meh... They're a little "higer end" than a Chilis or at least try to be. Example from Artist Point:
> 
> *Char-grilled Buffalo Striploin Steak$43.00*
> with marble potatoes, garden vegetables, and shiraz gastrique
> 
> Can you get Buffalo at Fridays?



No, but my point is that its traditional Americanized high end...you can get buffalo at any higher end establishment...and that dish is a straightforward steak, potato, veg, and a wine sauce smear (if we bring it down to normal food speak)...so, when you said they were "unique" menus, they're totally not...except for Jiko...

Now, obviously, folks who want the high end are finding much better food and deals to be had around Orlando...or this time period brings few folks who want high end...either/or b/c Disney wouldn't be sitting with empty tables in the res system otherwise and offering every deal they can throw against the wall...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Madonna3 said:


> Meh... They're a little "higer end" than a Chilis or at least try to be. Example from Artist Point:
> 
> *Char-grilled Buffalo Striploin Steak$43.00*
> with marble potatoes, garden vegetables, and shiraz gastrique
> 
> Can you get Buffalo at Fridays?


Call me crazy but I didn't see it as them comparing it to Chilis or Fridays but rather explaining the food is more enticing to the average American palatte.

*This is me not having looked at the menus*


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor update
> *
> Disneyland micechat rumor update! Pixar Pier and much more!
> 
> http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/



Pixar Pier and Marvel Land leave me concerned about Californian Adventure. It has been my favorite USA Disney park and I'd hate to see it lose all of its 'California influences' and just replaced with IP. I think the park is themed very well in its current state. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ But I also love Pixar so I guess I'll live with the changes.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Madonna3 said:


> Meh... They're a little "higer end" than a Chilis or at least try to be. Example from Artist Point:
> 
> *Char-grilled Buffalo Striploin Steak$43.00*
> with marble potatoes, garden vegetables, and shiraz gastrique
> 
> Can you get Buffalo at Fridays?



Oh, and that item is now gone as of July 2017, replaced by a $49 buffalo dish...and we wonder why no one is booking these places...


----------



## Madonna3

TwoMisfits said:


> No, but my point is that its traditional Americanized high end...you can get buffalo at any higher end establishment...and that dish is a straightforward steak, potato, veg, and a wine sauce smear (if we bring it down to normal food speak)...so, when you said they were "unique" menus, there totally not...except for Jiko...
> 
> Now, obviously, folks who want the high end are finding much better food and deals to be had around Orlando...or this time period brings few folks who want high end...either/or b/c Disney wouldn't be sitting with empty tables in the res system otherwise and offering every deal they can throw against the wall...



Ya know, I guess when it's put that way I'd have to sort of agree. Jiko is definitely unique, but I also feel that way about Flying Fish. The rest I can concede on. You are very correct about finding better fare off property. In May, my husband and I did a couples trip. For the first time, we ventured off property to eat. First, we were staying at CBR and we hated the food choices. Second, for the food choices available, we could get way better if we got in our car and drove 3 miles. We ate at a Mexican place just outside the gate for Disney Springs and loved it. We paid maybe $35 for the two of us to eat. Then, one cold rainy night, we ventured off property to a very nice Japanese restaurant at a strip mall behind Animal Kingdom. We paid about $40 to eat there, but we had some killer sushi. Now, none of these are high end, but it got us to start looking around. We actually enjoyed our experience off property and mentioned how we were sorry we didn't do it sooner. Now, for the higher end meals, we did eat at Disney and will again, but for quickies, off property was actually better.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Call me crazy but I didn't see it as them comparing it to Chilis or Fridays but rather explaining the food is more enticing to the average American palatte.
> 
> *This is me not having looked at the menus*



YOU'RE CRAZY!

Yeah I guess you're right. Most of Disney's menus are very Americanized, but I kinda feel the signature ones have something that's not typical fare.


----------



## Madonna3

TwoMisfits said:


> Oh, and that item is now gone as of July 2017, replaced by a $49 buffalo dish...and we wonder why no one is booking these places...



For real? But yeah, $49 for buffalo....


----------



## closetmickey

DISnewjersey said:


> Pixar Pier and Marvel Land leave me concerned about Californian Adventure. It has been my favorite USA Disney park and I'd hate to see it lose all of its 'California influences' and just replaced with IP. I think the park is themed very well in its current state.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Brocktoon

Hawkeye had a West Coast Avengers team for years in the Marvel Comics ... I doubt Disney would dig that deep for theming, but you could link Marvel to California if you wanted to go far enough.  More than likely California Adventure will go the way of EPCOT


----------



## romitaz

Maggles41 said:


> Just checked my MDE and the EMH are now listed for September & October, must have been some weird glitch! Got me a little nervous since my trip is during the last week of September into the first week of October.


Mine too!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Baseline Taphouse update

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-baseline-tap-house-construction-update-concept-art/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholders can get free Ratatouille buttons at Food and Wine.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/annua...ouille-buttons-2017-epcot-food-wine-festival/


----------



## amberpi

Madonna3 said:


> Meh... They're a little "higer end" than a Chilis or at least try to be. Example from Artist Point:
> 
> *Char-grilled Buffalo Striploin Steak$43.00*
> with marble potatoes, garden vegetables, and shiraz gastrique
> 
> Can you get Buffalo at Fridays?



Edited: was distracted.

I was really just looking for thoughts on the move by WDW. I think it means they simply have priced themselves out of the market for similar offerings. I don't think anyone is disagreeing.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can get free Ratatouille buttons at Food and Wine.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/annua...ouille-buttons-2017-epcot-food-wine-festival/


No etched glass tumblers this year?


----------



## rteetz

ucfknight said:


> No etched glass tumblers this year?


I don't believe they had them last year either.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> I don't believe they had them last year either.



Actually last year's AP gift was an etched glass tumbler.  You just had to attend Food & Wine on 3 separate days in order to get it.  I really liked mine, but it broke in my dishwasher a few months ago.  :-(


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Actually last year's AP gift was an etched glass tumbler.  You just had to attend Food & Wine on 3 separate days in order to get it.  I really liked mine, but it broke in my dishwasher a few months ago.  :-(


Then it was flower and garden that had nothing.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Baseline Taphouse update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-baseline-tap-house-construction-update-concept-art/



Does anyone have a better understanding of the concept? But hooray, HS desperately needs anyplace worth eating at besides HBD, and now I honestly vastly prefer the lounge for a quick drive by.


----------



## Brocktoon

amberpi said:


> Does anyone have a better understanding of the concept? But hooray, HS desperately needs anyplace worth eating at besides HBD, and now I honestly vastly prefer the lounge for a quick drive by.



I don't think it's supposed to be a counter service place, but more of a bar/lounge focusing on Cali beer and wine.  Probably see stuff from Lagunitas, Stone, Russian River, Sierra Nevada if we're lucky.  From the pics there will probably be appetizer sized plates as well with cheeses for the wines, pretzels and other bar type munchies.  I figure it'll be more of a American version of La Cava or Tutto Gusto in DHS


----------



## Madonna3

amberpi said:


> Edited: was distracted.
> 
> I was really just looking for thoughts on the move by WDW. I think it means they simply have priced themselves out of the market for similar offerings. I don't think anyone is disagreeing.



No, restaurant pricing is absurd. We definitely all agree there. However, blame the dining plan. Get rid of that and the restaurants will fall in line.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> I don't believe they had them last year either.





rteetz said:


> Then it was flower and garden that had nothing.


Flower and Garden had nothing this year.
Last year's Food and Wine was the nice glass tumblers.
This year's Food and Wine gets a 10 cent button.


----------



## splash327

ucfknight said:


> Flower and Garden had nothing this year.
> Last year's Food and Wine was the nice glass tumblers.
> This year's Food and Wine gets a 10 cent button.



Very disappointing...


----------



## romitaz

amberpi said:


> Since we're discussing USO vs. WDW. I love both. But, why do they do such a better job with their hotels? Is because they are Loews properties? The service and accommodations really surpass WDW.


Um, I beg to differ here.  At least as far as the "value" resorts.  We stayed a few nights at Cabana Bay and we were severely disappointed.  Sure the "look" of the place was neat but the food was awful at their food court and I have slept on softer concrete than the bed.  The separate living room type area was nice in the room but we MUCH more enjoyed POP on that trip than Cabana Bay.   We are staying at The Boardwalk this time around and will probably give one of the "deluxes" at Universal a try on our next trip there, so, we shall see how that goes.  In our book, the "value vs value" was not even close.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pepperandchips

ucfknight said:


> Flower and Garden had nothing this year.
> Last year's Food and Wine was the nice glass tumblers.
> This year's Food and Wine gets a 10 cent button.



And the prior year F&W gift was a Port glass. Was hoping for a beer glass this year since the beer offerings are different (better?) this year.


----------



## amberpi

romitaz said:


> Um, I beg to differ here.  At least as far as the "value" resorts.  We stayed a few nights at Cabana Bay and we were severely disappointed.  Sure the "look" of the place was neat but the food was awful at their food court and I have slept on softer concrete than the bed.  The separate living room type area was nice in the room but we MUCH more enjoyed POP on that trip than Cabana Bay.   We are staying at The Boardwalk this time around and will probably give one of the "deluxes" at Universal a try on our next trip there, so, we shall see how that goes.  In our book, the "value vs value" was not even close.  Your mileage may vary.



Never stayed at a value at either, so I won't argue with you! I was thinking specifically of Portofino vs. monorail/Epcot resorts, but RPR "beats" the poly for me too. Weirdly, I really dislike the Hardrock. I'm not a gambler, but all the Hardrock's I've stayed in have had a casino, and that one feels "off" to me because it doesn't. I do like that the Hardrock has had some bands I've wanted to see that have led me to having another WDW/US trip - not that I look for excuses

ETA: CB looks so pretty! Shame to hear about the food situation. That'd be a hard no for me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Rumor update
> *
> Disneyland micechat rumor update! Pixar Pier and much more!
> 
> http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/



So that is very interesting. WDI is trying to prove themselves, that they can build a quality product quickly.

I wonder if they'll change the music for Screamin. 

I'm also interested to know which Pixar characters they'll have in Ariel's. If I know Disney, it'll be the ones that already visit regularly, so Buzz, Woody, Jesse and maybe the Incredibles. Would be nice to see some new faces.


----------



## crazy4wdw

wnwardii said:


> Actually last year's AP gift was an etched glass tumbler.  You just had to attend Food & Wine on 3 separate days in order to get i(


Yes, they were nice.  I don't have an AP but I purchased several of them on eBay


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *Rumor update
> *
> Disneyland micechat rumor update! Pixar Pier and much more!
> 
> http://micechat.com/168562-disney-pixar-pier/


Interesting that they do think Ariel's Grotto will be rethemed. Any rumor on moving princesses to a different dining venue?


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm also interested to know which Pixar characters they'll have in Ariel's. If I know Disney, it'll be the ones that already visit regularly, so Buzz, Woody, Jesse and maybe the Incredibles. Would be nice to see some new faces.



Mr. Potatoe head with removable parts please.  When he takes a break he comes back different!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger's ally said:


> Mr. Potatoe head with removable parts please.  When he takes a break he comes back different!



That would be pretty sweet. I'm not even sure if I'd have a list of who I'd like to meet, just Pixar characters that are not common will satisfy me.


----------



## a4matte

*News*
I don't think I've seen this one yet (everyone keeps going way off topic it seems).
Disney plans to pull movies from Netflix and launch a streaming service for ESPN and their other branded things.

Hopefully the movie version will be better than Disney Movies Everywhere. That was always super unreliable for me. I've been much happier with their tie in with Amazon streaming. But maybe this will be for movies you don't actually own like Netflix works?


----------



## MissGina5

a4matte said:


> *News*
> I don't think I've seen this one yet (everyone keeps going way off topic it seems).
> Disney plans to pull movies from Netflix and launch a streaming service for ESPN and their other branded things.
> 
> Hopefully the movie version will be better than Disney Movies Everywhere. That was always super unreliable for me. I've been much happier with their tie in with Amazon streaming. But maybe this will be for movies you don't actually own like Netflix works?



I guess I am not totally surprised. I would rather they worked with Netflix for original content though


----------



## jknezek

Disney Q3 results. Missed on revenue, beat on EPS. Ending distribution pact with Netflix, no surprise, creating own streaming service to start in 2019. The revenue miss is a big problem. The headline will be the Netflix news. The EPS beat, along with the earnings drop shows what we all know. They are squeezing more from less. Cost cutting and extra charges are keeping the earnings afloat as revenue sinks.

Netflix dropped heavily on news of the Disney deal going away. Not sure who wasn't expecting that to happen so not sure why it sunk so badly. Disney also drops. The 8k filing shows a drop in revenue from Media Networks, a more than offsetting gain from Parks and Resorts, a huge drop in Studio, and a small drop in Consumer Products and Interactive 3rd Quarter 2017 over 3rd Quarter 2016.

The 8k talks about ESPN. Revenue at Cable Networks dropped 3% and operating icome dropped 23%, a whopping 1.5 billion! That is explicitly blamed on contractual rate increases for the NBA.

Parks and Resorts increase is due to increases at Shanghai and DLP. Domestic parks were a scratch, with increased guest spending offset by increased costs in labor and the dry-dock of a cruise ship. Domestically higher than average daily room rates and food and beverage spending helped.

Studio Entertainment revenues dropped 16%. Basically this year's movie slate didn't keep up with last year.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

a4matte said:


> *News*
> I don't think I've seen this one yet (everyone keeps going way off topic it seems).
> Disney plans to pull movies from Netflix and launch a streaming service for ESPN and their other branded things.
> 
> Hopefully the movie version will be better than Disney Movies Everywhere. That was always super unreliable for me. I've been much happier with their tie in with Amazon streaming. But maybe this will be for movies you don't actually own like Netflix works?


How long was/is the deal for Netflix streaming their movies? Do we know when they will pull their movies off?


----------



## a4matte

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> How long was/is the deal for Netflix streaming their movies? Do we know when they will pull their movies off?


The article says the branded direct-to-consumer thing (so, like, for movies) is happening in 2019. ESPN in 2018.

But again, it better be better than Disney Movies Anywhere. That thing sucked.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> How long was/is the deal for Netflix streaming their movies? Do we know when they will pull their movies off?


Probably within the next year. I can't see them doing it immediately.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> How long was/is the deal for Netflix streaming their movies? Do we know when they will pull their movies off?


 From Variety...
"The moves set a firm course for the media giant to launch direct-to-consumer internet services from ESPN and Disney. Disney said will end its distribution agreement with Netflix for subscription streaming of new movie releases, beginning with the 2019 theatrical slate."

So, the last Star Wars and Avengers - you gotta pay them to see it in theater or in their new service...that's sure to give them a head start in sign ups...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disney Movies Anywhere does suck. The audio is always off for mine.

When anything tech related to Disney comes up I just assume it will suck. Their website isn't the greatest, lately every time I open the app it crashes and needs to be re-opened. 

Hopefully their streaming service doesn't suck. Though I have no hope that it won't. 

Was I reading it correctly, ESPN and the Disney content will be separate, right? If I have to pay for ESPN content to watch Disney things I probably won't do it.


----------



## TwoMisfits

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney Movies Anywhere does suck. The audio is always off for mine.
> 
> When anything tech related to Disney comes up I just assume it will suck. Their website isn't the greatest, lately every time I open the app it crashes and needs to be re-opened.
> 
> Hopefully their streaming service doesn't suck. Though I have no hope that it won't.
> 
> Was I reading it correctly, ESPN and the Disney content will be separate, right? If I have to pay for ESPN content to watch Disney things I probably won't do it.



Yes, they sound separate, but I'm sure when the Disney content launches, they will probably give the ESPN folks a free "look" or incentive to get both...they may also do a combo deal to discount both...


----------



## a4matte

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney Movies Anywhere does suck. The audio is always off for mine.
> 
> When anything tech related to Disney comes up I just assume it will suck. Their website isn't the greatest, lately every time I open the app it crashes and needs to be re-opened.
> 
> Hopefully their streaming service doesn't suck. Though I have no hope that it won't.
> 
> Was I reading it correctly, ESPN and the Disney content will be separate, right? If I have to pay for ESPN content to watch Disney things I probably won't do it.



Every. Single. Movie. I've ever tried to watch on DMA has stopped around 12-13 minutes in and will not start again. You have to close out and reopen then move the scrubber dot past that area and it works fine for the rest of the video. Happened on every platform I tried to watch on and on different networks. I was so happy when they let you watch them on Amazon.

But yes, it sounds separate. Even launching in different years.


----------



## splash327

And now the Shop Disney App notifies me every five minutes on my phone.   They are not good a tech...


----------



## WDWFantasmicFan

rteetz said:


> Probably within the next year. I can't see them doing it immediately.


They said all of their content will be pulled from Netflix by 2019. Whether Marvel and Lucasfilm will be pulled at the same time is still being discussed. Confirmed to be Disney and Pixar content though.


----------



## circus4u

From CNN:

"The company said Tuesday that it will end its partnership with the streaming service in 2019.

Disney also announced it will launch its own streaming services, and plans to acquire a majority stake in BAMTech, a major streaming and marketing service.

Netflix (NFLX, Tech30) shares fell 5% after hours, Disney (DIS) slipped 2%."

http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/08/media/disney-netflix/index.html


----------



## TwoMisfits

circus4u said:


> From CNN:
> 
> "The company said Tuesday that it will end its partnership with the streaming service in 2019.
> 
> Disney also announced it will launch its own streaming services, and plans to acquire a majority stake in BAMTech, a major streaming and marketing service.
> 
> Netflix (NFLX, Tech30) shares fell 5% after hours, Disney (DIS) slipped 2%."
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/08/media/disney-netflix/index.html



Of course, I'll believe the streaming news when I see it actually happen...Disney had to change today's continuing coming narrative on ESPN and the new one on movie studio weakness (from the weakness of the summer movies, save GOTG 2), so we'll see if they continue the path or Netflix offers them more money to keep the content (since "plans to acquire majority stake" does not mean they have actually bought that stake in the streaming service yet)...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

circus4u said:


> From CNN:
> 
> "The company said Tuesday that it will end its partnership with the streaming service in 2019.
> 
> Disney also announced it will launch its own streaming services, and plans to acquire a majority stake in BAMTech, a major streaming and marketing service.
> 
> Netflix (NFLX, Tech30) shares fell 5% after hours, Disney (DIS) slipped 2%."
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/08/media/disney-netflix/index.html



That's pretty big they are acquiring majority of BAMTech - that is pretty strong tech - and if they truly figure how to monetize having sports via streaming it could be a good end result for Disney

I think jut making *a* decision about their position on streaming and espn is good for them as always a focus of analysts


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Some "insider" just told me that espn is a huge problem...apparently this is breaking news


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's pretty big they are acquiring majority of BAMTech - that is pretty strong tech - and if they truly figure how to monetize having sports via streaming it could be a good end result for Disney
> 
> I think jut making *a* decision about their position on streaming and espn is good for them as always a focus of analysts



You always got juice left in the glass, huh?

You think the money people are gonna be confident about this?

...they just conceded the end of their cable empire and now are gonna try to sell things than nobody ever paid for directly before in 35 years...

There's a word for that: volatility

I think the bamtech acquisition (the only thing bob can do) is a good move but it might be 5 years too late.  They stayed on the gravy train too long...

What's espn worth to you a month/year?  How about disney channel?


----------



## mom2rtk

splash327 said:


> And now the Shop Disney App notifies me every five minutes on my phone.   They are not good a tech...


And I thought it was just me! I must have had a dozen notifications yesterday. It even sent me a notification while I was browsing IN the app. So I have now turned off notifications for that app. Their loss. I'll probably forget to look at it now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TwoMisfits said:


> Of course, I'll believe the streaming news when I see it actually happen...Disney had to change today's continuing coming narrative on ESPN and the new one on movie studio weakness (from the weakness of the summer movies, save GOTG 2), so we'll see if they continue the path or Netflix offers them more money to keep the content (since "plans to acquire majority stake" does not mean they have actually bought that stake in the streaming service yet)...



Netflix is trying to pivot away to content as well...so I'm not sure they care about disney licensing that much.

I would not be surprised at all if Verizon or Comcast try to buy Netflix...stay tuned.


----------



## SaharanTea

mom2rtk said:


> And I thought it was just me! I must have had a dozen notifications yesterday. It even sent me a notification while I was browsing IN the app. So I have now turned off notifications for that app. Their loss. I'll probably forget to look at it now.



Same.  I tried to let it go, but it did it two days in a row.  I work in and around IT, I know it has it's challenges, but c'mon.


----------



## mom2rtk

SaharanTea said:


> Same.  I tried to let it go, but it did it two days in a row.  I work in and around IT, I know it has it's challenges, but c'mon.


I was incredibly annoyed. My son just moved to another state and I was waiting to hear how things were going and the phone kept dinging (I have the same sound for text notifications). They really left me no choice. Bye bye Shop Parks notifications. And I never used to mind getting them. It reminded me from time to time to check out new stuff on the app.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Brocktoon said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be a counter service place, but more of a bar/lounge focusing on Cali beer and wine.  Probably see stuff from Lagunitas, Stone, Russian River, Sierra Nevada if we're lucky.  From the pics there will probably be appetizer sized plates as well with cheeses for the wines, pretzels and other bar type munchies.  I figure it'll be more of a American version of La Cava or Tutto Gusto in DHS



...And that would be great in my book

Throw some Anchor in there for me, please?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Disney Q3 results. Missed on revenue, beat on EPS. Ending distribution pact with Netflix, no surprise, creating own streaming service to start in 2019. The revenue miss is a big problem. The headline will be the Netflix news. The EPS beat, along with the earnings drop shows what we all know. They are squeezing more from less. Cost cutting and extra charges are keeping the earnings afloat as revenue sinks.
> 
> Netflix dropped heavily on news of the Disney deal going away. Not sure who wasn't expecting that to happen so not sure why it sunk so badly. Disney also drops. The 8k filing shows a drop in revenue from Media Networks, a more than offsetting gain from Parks and Resorts, a huge drop in Studio, and a small drop in Consumer Products and Interactive 3rd Quarter 2017 over 3rd Quarter 2016.
> 
> The 8k talks about ESPN. Revenue at Cable Networks dropped 3% and operating icome dropped 23%, a whopping 1.5 billion! That is explicitly blamed on contractual rate increases for the NBA.
> 
> Parks and Resorts increase is due to increases at Shanghai and DLP. Domestic parks were a scratch, with increased guest spending offset by increased costs in labor and the dry-dock of a cruise ship. Domestically higher than average daily room rates and food and beverage spending helped.
> 
> Studio Entertainment revenues dropped 16%. Basically this year's movie slate didn't keep up with last year.



Hmmm...

...and what have we learned, class?


----------



## Keels

Brocktoon said:


> I don't think it's supposed to be a counter service place, but more of a bar/lounge focusing on Cali beer and wine.  Probably see stuff from Lagunitas, Stone, Russian River, Sierra Nevada if we're lucky.  From the pics there will probably be appetizer sized plates as well with cheeses for the wines, pretzels and other bar type munchies.  I figure it'll be more of a American version of La Cava or Tutto Gusto in DHS



Sub Ballast Point for Russian River and I've think you've hit the beer selections. Probably Karl Strauss as well, since they have a very large contract with Disney out West.

Disneyland doesn't even get Russian River, and it's hardly distributed outside of the Northern California region or California in general, so I think it's highly doubtful that WDW would be able to get any ... let alone enough to meet the volume that Disney would need. It's like Funky Buddha during F&W - the allotment of the specialty beers that Disney would get from Funky Buddha never even makes it halfway through F&W (not HopGun or Floridian or the other basic beers). There's not enough Pliny (Younger or Elder) or Blind Pig on the planet to make it worthwhile for Russian River to contract with Disney, unfortunately.


----------



## Andyman33

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney Movies Anywhere does suck. The audio is always off for mine.
> 
> When anything tech related to Disney comes up I just assume it will suck. Their website isn't the greatest, lately every time I open the app it crashes and needs to be re-opened.
> 
> Hopefully their streaming service doesn't suck. Though I have no hope that it won't.
> 
> Was I reading it correctly, ESPN and the Disney content will be separate, right? If I have to pay for ESPN content to watch Disney things I probably won't do it.



seriously? I think disney movies anywhere is amazing -- can have it on all my kids devices. the apple tv works seamlessly with it. I can honestly say that I have NEVER had more than a minor tech issue with it. we use it on bus rides from the parks to the resort. we use it sometimes at dinner when my wife and i want to enjoy some adult time without a babysitter. seemst o work better when not using wifi and our disney trips seem to be the only time we come close to our data overage lol


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can get free Ratatouille buttons at Food and Wine.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/annua...ouille-buttons-2017-epcot-food-wine-festival/



Really? not impressed-- where is my commemorative glass that the supply runs out of before I get there and is replaced with a mug they can't sell? 

I feel used.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Andyman33 said:


> seriously? I think disney movies anywhere is amazing -- can have it on all my kids devices. the apple tv works seamlessly with it. I can honestly say that I have NEVER had more than a minor tech issue with it. we use it on bus rides from the parks to the resort. *we use it sometimes at dinner when my wife and i want to enjoy some adult time without a babysitter.* seemst o work better when not using wifi and our disney trips seem to be the only time we come close to our data overage lol



Do you sip Cabernet by candlelight and watch a little Rescuers Down Under?...

...you sly devil


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> Really? not impressed-- where is my commemorative glass that the supply runs out of before I get there and is replaced with a mug they can't sell?
> 
> I feel used.



Like a screwdriver?  Or a ratchet set?


----------



## FoxC63

Bay Max said:


> Didn't see anyone post this here; so I thought I would.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/photo...ter-line-up-for-disney-photopass-day-2017.htm



This has been added to my thread [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL] Thanks OP!


----------



## luisov

a4matte said:


> *News*
> I don't think I've seen this one yet (everyone keeps going way off topic it seems).
> Disney plans to pull movies from Netflix and launch a streaming service for ESPN and their other branded things.
> 
> Hopefully the movie version will be better than Disney Movies Everywhere. That was always super unreliable for me. I've been much happier with their tie in with Amazon streaming. But maybe this will be for movies you don't actually own like Netflix works?



Not. Happy.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/magic-kingdom-update-summer-crowds-take_8.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Sub Ballast Point for Russian River and I've think you've hit the beer selections. Probably Karl Strauss as well, since they have a very large contract with Disney out West.
> 
> Disneyland doesn't even get Russian River, and it's hardly distributed outside of the Northern California region or California in general, so I think it's highly doubtful that WDW would be able to get any ... let alone enough to meet the volume that Disney would need. It's like Funky Buddha during F&W - the allotment of the specialty beers that Disney would get from Funky Buddha never even makes it halfway through F&W (not HopGun or Floridian or the other basic beers). There's not enough Pliny (Younger or Elder) or Blind Pig on the planet to make it worthwhile for Russian River to contract with Disney, unfortunately.



Can they get ballast Point since they are owned by Constellation and do thewe compete with InBev?

Otherwise I think you are spot on.  I'd add Anchor Steam but they just got bought by Supporo so don't know what that means


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Space Mountain painting Update

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-space-mountain-re-painting/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Direct from Disney on acquisition of majority stake in BAMtech.

https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/walt-disney-company-acquire-majority-ownership-bamtech/


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can they get ballast Point since they are owned by Constellation and do thewe compete with InBev?
> 
> Otherwise I think you are spot on.  I'd add Anchor Steam but they just got bought by Supporo so don't know what that means



I don't see why not ... Ballast Point is still all over Disneyland and they have Ballast Point (just Sculpin only) in some WDW resort bars currently. Constellation is largely a mexican beer portfolio (Corona, Modelo, Pacifico) - but the key is their wine portfolio, which includes MANY of the wine labels you see at WDW - Kim Crawford, Mark West, Wild Horse and I *think* Robert Mondavi.

You can find Sapporo at the Kaki Gori kiosk and also at all the restaurants in Japan, so Anchor Steam probably has a good shot as well.

Personally - I don't see that WDW has much of an exclusivity deal with just ONE distributor- you can find MillerCoors plenty of places though not as readily as AB InBev stuff. AB InBev obviously gets the prime placements, especially when it comes to QS/Kiosks.

(Sorry to be nerdy about this stuff - I work part-time in the industry and many of my BFFs are either in wine or beer at the distributor level).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Quick rundown of everything from the Q3 earnings

Disney is launching a direct to consumer streaming product in 2019

Disney now owns 75% of BAMtech, this cost 1.58 billion

Disney is pulling their films from Netflix

Parks and Resort revenue increased 12% to $4.9 billion and operating income increased 18%

ESPN direct to consumer will launch in early 2018

Shanghai has welcomed 13 million guests

The new NBA contract has hurt ESPN's earnings as expected

Attendance at domestic parks was up 8%, spending up 2%

Cable networks revenues decreased 3% to $4.1 billion

Broadcasting revenues up 4% to $1.8 billion

The new ESPN streaming service will be available in more markets than just the US

Marvel and Lucasfilm have not been decided upon as to whether they will be included in the new streaming service

Two thirds of Shanghai visitors are from outside of Shanghai

Food and merchandise is sales are lower than expected at Shanghai but not by much


----------



## Keels

One last thing on the new "brew pub" ... I think whoever in F&B at WDW that oversees this kinda of stuff took a look at the pitches from all the distributors that they have major contracts with (AB InBev, Constellation, Sapporo, MillerCoors, etc.) along with smaller distributors and the overwhelming presence was that these portfolios keep snapping up California craft breweries - I mean, within the last 12-18 months it's been Ballast Point (for like a kajillion dollars), Lagunitas, Anchor Steam, Golden Road, etc., so it became an easy concept to develop - they make all the distributors happy, they make the craft beer peeps happy (because, have you see F&G and F&W for craft beer? There's definitely a property-wide market inefficiency for craft beer outside of Disney Springs).

21st Ammendment is another possibility as it has national distribution (HellOrHigh Watermelon? YES PLEASE!!), just like Stone and Sierra Nevada. 

And obviously Karl Strauss because it basically contract-brews for Disney.

Cigar City will still have Jai Alai and Florida Cracker, and maybe Maduro Brown around - but if you want more local selections (better Funky Buddha, Crooked Can, more Orlando Brewing, etc.), hit Disney Spring where the selections are everywhere.

/beertalk


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Quick rundown of everything from the Q3 earnings
> 
> Disney is launching a direct to consumer streaming product in 2019
> 
> Disney now owns 75% of BAMtech, this cost 1.58 billion
> 
> Disney is pulling their films from Netflix
> 
> Parks and Resort revenue increased 12% to $4.9 billion and operating income increased 18%
> 
> ESPN direct to consumer will launch in early 2018
> 
> Shanghai has welcomed 13 million guests
> 
> The new NBA contract has hurt ESPN's earnings as expected
> 
> Attendance at domestic parks was up 8%, spending up 2%
> 
> Cable networks revenues decreased 3% to $4.1 billion
> 
> Broadcasting revenues up 4% to $1.8 billion
> 
> The new ESPN streaming service will be available in more markets than just the US
> 
> Marvel and Lucasfilm have not been decided upon as to whether they will be included in the new streaming service
> 
> Two thirds of Shanghai visitors are from outside of Shanghai
> 
> Food and merchandise is sales are lower than expected at Shanghai but not by much



Wow...who's your source?

If you want the hole picture...here it is:

They missed their targets for most of their main business units with the exceptions of parks.

That was "hit" based on every person reading this paying more for their same park "stuff"...

Espn and Disney channel continue to hemorrhage money...and not just money...but the FREEBIE profits that have been a headache and is forcing all kinds of damage control behind the scenes...some good, some not so much...

They took the extraordinary step of basically announcing giving up on their tv profit empire and going hailmary on private streaming...boy they're late to the party there...but at least it's a step.

Movies are now expected to make the tent pole money of the last two years...and that was also unrealistic...so that's an "expectation" problem. As evidenced by their desire to cast a "live action" zazu and pumba.

They done out of ideas there...



So ok...take my "be afraid" takes...which are still accurate...and mix it with the "sugar" above...balance them...and we got a cake


----------



## luisov

I'm just a fresh college graduate that enjoys Disney, House of Cards and Game of Thrones. Since I have no use for ESPN or Disney Channel, it better be good if they expect me to spend my hard earned money in yet another streaming service.

Kind of dissapointing that you have to pay for 5 different services if you want to see your favorite content. I do like the idea of having a bunch of Disney content in the same place though.



rteetz said:


> Marvel and Lucasfilm have not been decided upon as to whether they will be included in the new streaming service



I can imagine that being a deal breaker for many. I think they would be safer by including those properties in the service.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Like a screwdriver?  Or a ratchet set?


more like an old pair of socks..... They think you wear them because they fit so well, but in reality you wear them because you don't want your good ones to smell.


----------



## danikoski

luisov said:


> I'm just a fresh college graduate that enjoys Disney, House of Cards and Game of Thrones. Since I have no use for ESPN or Disney Channel, it better be good if they expect me to spend my hard earned money in yet another streaming service.
> 
> Kind of dissapointing that you have to pay for 5 different services if you want to see your favorite content. I do like the idea of having a bunch of Disney content in the same place though.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine that being a deal breaker for many. I think they would be safer by including those properties in the service.



If they are smart, they'll do what HBO has done and over their service subscription through Amazon and Hulu. That way, people who already use those streaming services would be more inclined to buy Disney's streaming service.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> If they are smart, they'll do what HBO has done and over their service subscription through Amazon and Hulu. That way, people who already use those streaming services would be more inclined to buy Disney's streaming service.



That would involve sharing the bucks though, right?

This is 100% about money.  The reckoning that big shot bob has been putting off is here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Quick rundown of everything from the Q3 earnings
> 
> Disney is launching a direct to consumer streaming product in 2019
> 
> Disney now owns 75% of BAMtech, this cost 1.58 billion
> 
> Disney is pulling their films from Netflix
> 
> Parks and Resort revenue increased 12% to $4.9 billion and operating income increased 18%
> 
> ESPN direct to consumer will launch in early 2018
> 
> Shanghai has welcomed 13 million guests
> 
> The new NBA contract has hurt ESPN's earnings as expected
> 
> Attendance at domestic parks was up 8%, spending up 2%
> 
> Cable networks revenues decreased 3% to $4.1 billion
> 
> Broadcasting revenues up 4% to $1.8 billion
> 
> The new ESPN streaming service will be available in more markets than just the US
> 
> Marvel and Lucasfilm have not been decided upon as to whether they will be included in the new streaming service
> 
> Two thirds of Shanghai visitors are from outside of Shanghai
> 
> Food and merchandise is sales are lower than expected at Shanghai but not by much



Quick question - are the figures above just for the quarter or for the last 12 months?

Either way interesting that attendance is up at the domestic parts vs a year ago


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick question - are the figures above just for the quarter or for the last 12 months?
> 
> Either way interesting that attendance is up at the domestic parts vs a year ago


I believe it's just for the quarter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> One last thing on the new "brew pub" ... I think whoever in F&B at WDW that oversees this kinda of stuff took a look at the pitches from all the distributors that they have major contracts with (AB InBev, Constellation, Sapporo, MillerCoors, etc.) along with smaller distributors and the overwhelming presence was that these portfolios keep snapping up California craft breweries - I mean, within the last 12-18 months it's been Ballast Point (for like a kajillion dollars), Lagunitas, Anchor Steam, Golden Road, etc., so it became an easy concept to develop - they make all the distributors happy, they make the craft beer peeps happy (because, have you see F&G and F&W for craft beer? There's definitely a property-wide market inefficiency for craft beer outside of Disney Springs).
> 
> 21st Ammendment is another possibility as it has national distribution (HellOrHigh Watermelon? YES PLEASE!!), just like Stone and Sierra Nevada.
> 
> And obviously Karl Strauss because it basically contract-brews for Disney.
> 
> Cigar City will still have Jai Alai and Florida Cracker, and maybe Maduro Brown around - but if you want more local selections (better Funky Buddha, Crooked Can, more Orlando Brewing, etc.), hit Disney Spring where the selections are everywhere.
> 
> /beertalk



One last side note - if you like watermelon beers I highly recommend the watermelon gose from terrapin (which is another brewery we should have on the Disney list given they brew the Pandora beers)


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> You always got juice left in the glass, huh?
> 
> You think the money people are gonna be confident about this?
> 
> ...they just conceded the end of their cable empire and now are gonna try to sell things than nobody ever paid for directly before in 35 years...
> 
> There's a word for that: volatility
> 
> I think the bamtech acquisition (the only thing bob can do) is a good move but it might be 5 years too late.  They stayed on the gravy train too long...
> 
> What's espn worth to you a month/year?  How about disney channel?


I agree here, this is way...to late.  With drops in ESPN for years, they waited much, much too long to get here, and they aren't even there yet.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Phicinfan said:


> I agree here, this is way...to late.  With drops in ESPN for years, they waited much, much too long to get here, and they aren't even there yet.



And this is the main reason why I have called for iger's ouster...along with pricing the middle class out of disney parks.

The street and analysts have been practically begging disney to "do something" about espn for years because that's where the money is made...and he continued to pivot to Star Wars or marvel or china or whatever.

People aren't that stupid...cable was NEVER gonna recover after everything went wireless and apple started ruling the world with iTunes...the die was cast in about 2005.

Laying off Chris Berman is kinda a weak response.


----------



## HuskieJohn

a4matte said:


> Every. Single. Movie. I've ever tried to watch on DMA has stopped around 12-13 minutes in and will not start again. You have to close out and reopen then move the scrubber dot past that area and it works fine for the rest of the video. Happened on every platform I tried to watch on and on different networks. I was so happy when they let you watch them on Amazon.
> 
> But yes, it sounds separate. Even launching in different years.



I have a Roku 2 and 3mb/sec internet and have never had an issues playing anything on DMA.

WATCHESPN however is a different story.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I believe it's just for the quarter.



It was just the quarter and Easter was included in this quarter where it wasn't last year, so comparing this year's quarter to last year's quarter is difficult.   I was there at Easter and it was the busiest I've ever seen it.


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> And this is the main reason why I have called for iger's ouster...along with pricing the middle class out of disney parks.
> 
> The street and analysts have been practically begging disney to "do something" about espn for years because that's where the money is made...and he continued to pivot to Star Wars or marvel or china or whatever.
> 
> People aren't that stupid...cable was NEVER gonna recover after everything went wireless and apple started ruling the world with iTunes...the die was cast in about 2005.
> 
> Laying off Chris Berman is kinda a weak response.


Here is something to think about as well.

There has long, long been rumors of NFL and some other sports going to a "pay per view" format, no longer getting the big bucks from public broadcasting.  With this move, Disney and ABC/ESPN could help foster that and move the NFL at least off of cable and to more of a internet broadcast.  Look for Sunday or thursday night games going to pay per view broad band launch in the next few years, then eventually see broadcast TV start to fold


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> It was just the quarter and Easter was included in this quarter where it wasn't last year, so comparing this year's quarter to last year's quarter is difficult.   I was there at Easter and it was the busiest I've ever seen it.



Thanks, and good point.  This quarter this year also had Pandora open


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> That would involve sharing the bucks though, right?
> 
> This is 100% about money.  The reckoning that big shot bob has been putting off is here.



HBO and several others have tried to do stand alone, and it doesn't appear to work so well, hence why several have joined up with Hulu and Amazon to offer subscription service through them. 

And I said if Disney is smart. As you've said, they are already behind the curve on this. Because of that, it'd behoove them to learn from other's mistakes. But will they? That's the multi-million, or maybe billion, dollar question.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jingle bell Jingle BAM! Dessert party is back

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-holiday-dessert-party-is-back/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Attendance at domestic parks was up 8%, spending up 2%


This is one of the reasons I wished we were privy to per park per month attendance and spending figures. Wishful thinking of course but I would really like to fully understand things.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Wine Bar George in Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-wine-bar-george-construction-rises-walls/


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This is one of the reasons I wished we were privy to per park per month attendance and spending figures. Wishful thinking of course but I would really like to fully understand things.


I can't see Disney ever doing that.


----------



## TwoMisfits

luisov said:


> I'm just a fresh college graduate that enjoys Disney, House of Cards and Game of Thrones. Since I have no use for ESPN or Disney Channel, it better be good if they expect me to spend my hard earned money in yet another streaming service.
> 
> Kind of dissapointing that you have to pay for 5 different services if you want to see your favorite content. I do like the idea of having a bunch of Disney content in the same place though.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine that being a deal breaker for many. I think they would be safer by including those properties in the service.



My friend pays for 1 month a year for each service and then cancels (and occasionally gets these months free)...I see more folks doing that if it's "pay each channel $5.99/month" b/c there just won't be enough tv you can watch per month that would make holding 4-5 at the same time smart...

I plan to do this for CBS once they get their crap up and running...and if I need to do it for the Netflix Marvel shows on this new Disney network, I'll do that, too.  I'll probably antenna or keep VERY basic cable just to keep my NFL games and over-air weekend sports...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I can't see Disney ever doing that.


*sigh* I know. A girl can dream you know?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> And this is the main reason why I have called for iger's ouster...along with pricing the middle class out of disney parks.



I don't think that Disney has priced out the middle class - its just shrunk considerably and most don't want to acknowledge it yet...or the definition of middle class has changed.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Wine Bar George in Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-wine-bar-george-construction-rises-walls/



The concept of this place is my jam. Its like a huge scale of the one I walk to several times a week in my neighborhood. This makes me so happy to see. Maybe they'll be open after like 11:00pm. #lesigh


----------



## wareagle57

amberpi said:


> I don't think that Disney has priced out the middle class - its just shrunk considerably and most don't want to acknowledge it yet...or the definition of middle class has changed.



It's hard to argue they haven't priced out the middle class when you look at the numbers. I also am not sure I can really blame Disney, and I don't know what the answer is. How was Disney both more affordable and less crowded 20 years ago, yet Disney still (I would assume) turned a major profit? Even in the last 5 years Disney has become overcrowded, and that's with ridiculous price increases. I don't want to think about how bad they would be if hotels and parks were priced consistent with inflation over the last 20 years.


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> One last side note - if you like watermelon beers I highly recommend the watermelon gose from terrapin (which is another brewery we should have on the Disney list given they brew the Pandora beers)



Terrapin has some good stuff! Unfortunately, I'm 100-percent anti-gose ... next to sours, it's like my least favorite style of beer.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I don't think that Disney has priced out the middle class - its just shrunk considerably and most don't want to acknowledge it yet...or the definition of middle class has changed.



Yes...but just like the fall of the espn empire...the outcome is not in question


----------



## mikepizzo

Phicinfan said:


> Here is something to think about as well.
> 
> There has long, long been rumors of NFL and some other sports going to a "pay per view" format, no longer getting the big bucks from public broadcasting.  With this move, Disney and ABC/ESPN could help foster that and move the NFL at least off of cable and to more of a internet broadcast.  Look for Sunday or thursday night games going to pay per view broad band launch in the next few years, then eventually see broadcast TV start to fold



I don't have cable, at all.

If there was an option where I could pay a yearly fee to stream _*all*_ the current season NFL games (both in and out of market) live, as well as all the archived games, I would jump on that in a heartbeat.  Alas, to my knowledge, no such luck for in-market.

I would be ecstatic for someone to tell me I'm wrong, and such a service exists.


----------



## amberpi

wareagle57 said:


> It's hard to argue they haven't priced out the middle class when you look at the numbers. I also am not sure I can really blame Disney, and I don't know what the answer is. How was Disney both more affordable and less crowded 20 years ago, yet Disney still (I would assume) turned a major profit? Even in the last 5 years Disney has become overcrowded, and that's with ridiculous price increases. I don't want to think about how bad they would be if hotels and parks were prices consistent with inflation over the last 20 years.



Economics are cyclical overall and WDW is reflective of it. Look at the dow value... In terms of actual spending power though, I have broader thoughts about the US' economic situation.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> I don't have cable, at all.
> 
> If there was an option where I could pay a yearly fee to stream _*all*_ the current season NFL games (both in and out of market) live, as well as all the archived games, I would jump on that in a heartbeat.  Alas, to my knowledge, no such luck for in-market.
> 
> I would be ecstatic for someone to tell me I'm wrong, and such a service exists.



Direct tv (at&t)...has paid the exclusive ransom for the NFL.  When the damn breaks on that...all options spill out on the table


----------



## piglet1979

We just looked into getting rid of cable and just go to streaming.  It was going to cost us the same.  We would have had to get CBS, Sling and Hulu to get all the channels that we watch.  With it costing the same it was just simpler to stay with cable.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Economics are cyclical overall and WDW is reflective of it. Look at the dow value... In terms of actual spending power though, I have broader thoughts about the US' economic situation.



The economy is a simple reflection of upper end wealth accumulation...that wasn't the case in 1964

But here's what you have to consider:
1. When has attendance ever lagged in a "boom" economy?  And I've scene "domestic parks are up 8%"...Remember that Paris is in play now too...so that number needs to be examined.  Attendance for the last 3 or so years overall has not been much more than flat.
2. When have people ever been "priced out" in a "boom" economy before?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Operating hours changes for DHS during final GMR days

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/holly...-movie-ride-closing-operating-hours-extended/


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> The economy is a simple reflection of upper end wealth accumulation...that wasn't the case in 1964
> 
> But here's what you have to consider:
> 1. When has attendance ever lagged in a "boom" economy?  And I've scene "domestic parks are up 8%"...Remember that Paris is in play now too...so that number needs to be examined.  Attendance for the last 3 or so years overall has not been much more than flat.
> 2. When have people ever been "priced out" in a "boom" economy before?



And...I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Irish_Mike

EW has some new, exclusive images of Star Wars: The Last Jedi. Couple of likely spoilers in the image's descriptions, so proceed with caution if you wish to view

http://ew.com/movies/star-wars-the-last-jedi-exclusive-new-images/the-last-jedi-exclusive-images/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Irish_Mike said:


> EW has some new, exclusive images of Star Wars: The Last Jedi. Couple of likely spoilers in the image's descriptions, so proceed with caution if you wish to view
> 
> http://ew.com/movies/star-wars-the-last-jedi-exclusive-new-images/the-last-jedi-exclusive-images/



I've rejected a spoiler free world...tired of "build up"...

Star Wars...game of thrones...let's have it!!


----------



## pepperandchips

I know there has been some discussion of the Florida resident dining offer and I finally listened to yesterday's Dis podcast this morning so I thought I would post the fine print in case anyone else is curious about the Florida resident dining offer. You *cannot *combine it with other offers.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Edison update 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-edison-exterior-revealed/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Gary Sinise has been replaced in updated Mission Space

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-the-relaunched-mission-space-pre-show.htm


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gary Sinise has been replaced in updated Mission Space
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-the-relaunched-mission-space-pre-show.htm



Sorry to see Lt Dan go, but love Gina Torres ...

_*"The 48 year old actress has appeared in Westworld (as Lauren), Hercules: The Legendary Journeys (as Nebula), Xena: Warrior Princess (as Cleopatra), and most recently as Jessica Pearson in the USA Network series Suits"
*_
Seriously, no mention of Firefly/Serenity !?  Might as well put down Cleopatra 2525 if you're going with Herc/Xena (look that one up if you don't remember it)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gary Sinise has been replaced in updated Mission Space
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-the-relaunched-mission-space-pre-show.htm


Aww man sorry to see him go


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Disney is getting crushed on the only street that matters today...and it isn't Main Street USA 

...that's normal in a "fantastic" economy, right?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Brocktoon said:


> Sorry to see Lt Dan go, but love Gina Torres ...
> 
> _*"The 48 year old actress has appeared in Westworld (as Lauren), Hercules: The Legendary Journeys (as Nebula), Xena: Warrior Princess (as Cleopatra), and most recently as Jessica Pearson in the USA Network series Suits"
> *_
> Seriously, no mention of Firefly/Serenity !?  Might as well put down Cleopatra 2525 if you're going with Herc/Xena (look that one up if you don't remember it)


Ahh Cleopatra 2525, Hercules and Xena--that takes me back.

I also remember her in Angel for a story arc.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Disney is getting crushed on the only street that matters today...and it isn't Main Street USA
> 
> ...that's normal in a "fantastic" economy, right?



This is what happens when you try and confront the significant disruption in one of your primary business drivers. They are still up over 10% since October recent lows. Until the stock drops below $90, they are still above the lower bound that is well established. Interpreting day to day movements of stocks as judgments on long term prospects is a fool's errand. Disney lives between 90 and 120 a share, and has for more than a few years. Nothing is really noteworthy so long as it stays within that range.


----------



## Roxyfire

Brocktoon said:


> Sorry to see Lt Dan go, but love Gina Torres ...
> 
> _*"The 48 year old actress has appeared in Westworld (as Lauren), Hercules: The Legendary Journeys (as Nebula), Xena: Warrior Princess (as Cleopatra), and most recently as Jessica Pearson in the USA Network series Suits"
> *_
> Seriously, no mention of Firefly/Serenity !?  Might as well put down Cleopatra 2525 if you're going with Herc/Xena (look that one up if you don't remember it)



I know right? How perfect of a choice is Zoe?  Too bad about Lt. Dan though!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> This is what happens when you try and confront the significant disruption in one of your primary business drivers. They are still up over 10% since October recent lows. Until the stock drops below $90, they are still above the lower bound that is well established. Interpreting day to day movements of stocks as judgments on long term prospects is a fool's errand. Disney lives between 90 and 120 a share, and has for more than a few years. Nothing is really noteworthy so long as it stays within that range.



Is that how analysts/board rooms look at it?

That won't lead to a panicky, misguided crush for quarterlies, right?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Disney is getting crushed on the only street that matters today...and it isn't Main Street USA
> 
> ...that's normal in a "fantastic" economy, right?



@lockedoutlogic - your Disney/ESPN analysis is like "Winter is Coming." Love it.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Is that how analysts/board rooms look at it?
> 
> That won't lead to a panicky, misguided crush for quarterlies, right?



Yes. The serious analysts look at it this way. The guy on CNBC that likes to scream and yell and panic retail will say something different. The guy at CALPERS is going to look at Disney with a lot more sophistication. Disney isn't a growth stock, it's a dividend stock. Let retail panic today. Institutional investors will be the ones that drive a change in that range, so until you see it happen, they aren't panicking.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> @lockedoutlogic - your Disney/ESPN analysis is like "Winter is Coming." Love it.



One thing that everybody around here knows (but few admit)...is that there is too much "yin" and not enough "yang"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Yes. The serious analysts look at it this way. The guy on CNBC that likes to scream and yell and panic retail will say something different. The guy at CALPERS is going to look at Disney with a lot more sophistication. Disney isn't a growth stock, it's a dividend stock. Let retail panic today. Institutional investors will be the ones that drive a change in that range, so until you see it happen, they aren't panicking.



I'm not talking Kramer or the "medium return" guys who used to work for Smith Barney...

I'm talking about Robert Iger...what reason does he have to even still be there?


----------



## rteetz

If we could move the Disney stock discussions to another thread that would be great.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm not talking Kramer or the "medium return" guys who used to work for Smith Barney...
> 
> I'm talking about Robert Iger...what reason does he have to even still be there?



Who knows why he's still there other than they supposedly can't find someone to replace him. But it's not like his options vest the day he retires or he will sell every share on that day. His pay grants are already set for however long this contract runs. The option strikes are already set. The vesting schedule is set. Sure if the stock goes to 120 he can make more, but it doesn't have to happen tomorrow or next month. He can hold that stock for the rest of his life waiting for it to top 120 and borrow against it for cash if he ever needed the extra pocket change.

In fact, he's probably better than a new CEO would be about the next quarter numbers because they matter so little to him overall. His legacy is mostly set so long as the stock doesn't crash. A new guy would need, or at least very strongly prefer, big numbers his first few quarters even if it cost a bit in the medium term. He needs to make the splash.

People try and make very complex things simple. It usually leads to faulty logic. This 4% "stock crash and burn" or however the headlines have screamed about it today is insignificant and irrelevant. It's an over-reaction to something that all the major players already knew was coming down the pipeline. If the big money mangers thought the future for Disney was significantly bleaker, the stock would already have moved lower. The move from 115 to 105 pre-announcement was the important part. This is just short term retail reaction.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> If we could move the Disney stock discussions to another thread that would be great.


Sorry. That last post was already in progress.


----------



## MissGina5

I just wish I knew what was taking The Edison so long, I am getting very worried about it being up in October when I am there haha


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I just wish I knew what was taking The Edison so long, I am getting very worried about it being up in October when I am there haha


I don't think it will be open in October. They say late 2017 which leads me to believe November/December.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> If we could move the Disney stock discussions to another thread that would be great.



Don't worry...it's going on there too


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I don't think it will be open in October. They say late 2017 which leads me to believe November/December.


 I was afraid of that


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Operating hours changes for DHS during final GMR days
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/holly...-movie-ride-closing-operating-hours-extended/



Over/Under on the peak wait time for GRM? I'm going with 120.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> Over/Under on the peak wait time for GRM? I'm going with 120.


I'll over that. It was already 50-60 when I was there last week


----------



## TwoMisfits

wareagle57 said:


> Over/Under on the peak wait time for GRM? I'm going with 120.



I'd go 210...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot’s Heritage Inspires New Merchandise for 22nd International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DCA Update

http://micechat.com/168144-disneyland-resort-photo-update-august-10th/


----------



## rteetz

*News

Bambi celebrates its 75th anniversary with a new MagicBand*


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot’s Heritage Inspires New Merchandise for 22nd International Food & Wine Festival



Oh damn - that Dooney and Bourke figment purse just probably cost me (or more properly my wife) $200.  Thanks Disney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Tokyo Disneyland Speedway vehicles have been spotted at the Magic Kingdom. The Tokyo speedway closed earlier this year to make way for a Fantasyland expansion.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXlySCkjPNa/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Tokyo Disneyland Speedway vehicles have been spotted at the Magic Kingdom. The Tokyo speedway closed earlier this year to make way for a Fantasyland expansion.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXlySCkjPNa/



I guess gas powered is here to stay.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Either way interesting that attendance is up at the domestic parts vs a year ago



Hope not at WDW, lower crowds have been nice.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Parks and Resort revenue increased 12% to $4.9 billion and operating income increased 18%



wow


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Tokyo Disneyland Speedway vehicles have been spotted at the Magic Kingdom. The Tokyo speedway closed earlier this year to make way for a Fantasyland expansion.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXlySCkjPNa/



Considering they have a sponsorship with Honda at Disneyland, and that the Speedway is here to stay (or at least for a while), they should really work on a sponsorship to get electric cars at the MK.


----------



## pepperandchips

********** said:


> Oh damn - that Dooney and Bourke figment purse just probably cost me (or more properly my wife) $200.  Thanks Disney!



You wish. Are you talking about the one with the big Figment on it? $318 plus tax! I liked it myself, but... no. 

https://onthegoinmco.com/2017/07/14/epcot-food-wine-festival-dooney-bourke


----------



## skier_pete

pepperandchips said:


> You wish. Are you talking about the one with the big Figment on it? $318 plus tax! I liked it myself, but... no.
> 
> https://onthegoinmco.com/2017/07/14/epcot-food-wine-festival-dooney-bourke



Oof...she usually just buys the small one, and we have the 20% AP discount going. She already has 3 or 4 including last years F&W one, so maybe she'll be able to resist.


----------



## bluecastle

Is there a Dis Visa discount at the Festival Center, like at some other shops, when you spend over $50.00?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Tokyo Disneyland Speedway vehicles have been spotted at the Magic Kingdom. The Tokyo speedway closed earlier this year to make way for a Fantasyland expansion.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXlySCkjPNa/



Yeah since getting Disneyland's POTC boats worked out so well.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

It looks like HoP will also be getting a new Lincoln: The Most Realistic Robo-Lincoln Yet. Article indicates that it was announced at D23. I must have missed that one.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah since getting Disneyland's POTC boats worked out so well.


Well this shouldn't be that much different.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah since getting Disneyland's POTC boats worked out so well.


The Tokyo Disneyland cars are right hand drive. It probably won't matter to the vast majority of kids who ride, but it would be a little funny to have right hand drive cars in an American attraction.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> It looks like HoP will also be getting a new Lincoln: The Most Realistic Robo-Lincoln Yet. Article indicates that it was announced at D23. I must have missed that one.


That article doesn't say it's coming to HoP it says it has the potential to come to HoP. The bust was apparently on display at D23.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> The Tokyo Disneyland cars are right hand drive. It probably won't matter to the vast majority of kids who ride, but it would be a little funny to have right hand drive cars in an American attraction.


Actually Tokyo had both right and left vehicles.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Actually Tokyo had both right and left vehicles.


Interesting. It was listed as right hand drive in a few places. I didn't know they had both.


----------



## Irish_Mike

In "News we all knew but is still being reported on as if new", WDWNT is reporting that Grand Avenue will be a queue for SWL and that guests may not be able to use the TSL entrance/exit of the land right away.

It's a slow news day. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/grand...tudios-just-queue-space-enter-star-wars-land/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot’s Heritage Inspires New Merchandise for 22nd International Food & Wine Festival



Note to self- bring more money!  That figment oven glove! Those F&W salt and pepper shakers!  Those Passholder salt and pepper shakers!  And my wife might actually knock people over getting that Figment Dooney!  Another note to self, forget money, bring bank!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Bambi celebrates its 75th anniversary with a new MagicBand*



Why when I click on these "new magic band" links does it always have Ryan's name already on it?


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Oh damn - that Dooney and Bourke figment purse just probably cost me (or more properly my wife) $200.  Thanks Disney!



Didn't see your post earlier, but make sure your wife is not there on Sept. 27th.  She runs the chance of getting run over by my wife as she beelines it towards that Figment Dooney.  She won't buy them unless she looks at them first and that will be her next chance to maim someone, er I mean buy one!


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Why when I click on these "new magic band" links does it always have Ryan's name already on it?


Lol, not this Bambi one. I'll save my money for a better one.


----------



## Roxyfire

Irish_Mike said:


> In "News we all knew but is still being reported on as if new", WDWNT is reporting that Grand Avenue will be a queue for SWL and that guests may not be able to use the TSL entrance/exit of the land right away.
> 
> It's a slow news day.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/grand...tudios-just-queue-space-enter-star-wars-land/



Not a bad plan. I for one am gonna need some liquid courage to brave those crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Not a bad plan. I for one am gonna need some liquid courage to brave those crowds.


Be really smart to have a beer cart that you can order from right from the line ... or heck, just have taps throughout the line


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be really smart to have a beer cart that you can order from right from the line ... or heck, just have taps throughout the line



I vote the latter.  Yuengling please!


----------



## preemiemama

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be really smart to have a beer cart that you can order from right from the line ... or heck, just have taps throughout the line


Just send a runner to the lounge they are building to replace Writer's Stop... Isn't it on the way?


----------



## Sweettears

preemiemama said:


> Just send a runner to the lounge they are building to replace Writer's Stop... Isn't it on the way?


Shouldn't this be moved to Theme Park Strategies?


----------



## Reddog1134

Former pro wrestler, Magnum TA, denied entry to Magic Kingdom.

http://www.inquisitr.com/4423687/wr...disney-world-after-trying-to-bring-in-segway/


----------



## MissGina5

Reddog1134 said:


> Former pro wrestler, Magnum TA, denied entry to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4423687/wr...disney-world-after-trying-to-bring-in-segway/


omg get him a wheelchair and push him then youre not special and I have a hard time believing there were NO left hand controlled motorized vehicles


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> omg get him a wheelchair and push him then youre not special and I have a hard time believing there were NO left hand controlled motorized vehicles


I wouldn't be surprised at the latter. Most scooters I've seen (my grandma used to rent one every year when we went down) have a trigger on the right hand side. Your wheelchair point is valid


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at the latter. Most scooters I've seen (my grandma used to rent one every year when we went down) have a trigger on the right hand side. Your wheelchair point is valid


I just got so mad reading the response like it's disney's fault despite having had this very clear rule for awhile now. They should have brought appropriate accomidations or been prepared to push if needed.


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> I just got so mad reading the response like it's disney's fault despite having had this very clear rule for awhile now. They should have brought appropriate accomidations or been prepared to push if needed.


Yeah I mean the wheelchair thing is a valid thing you brought up. I mean it sucks he wasn't able to bring in his Segway, but it's also the first time I've ever heard of a handicap Segway (not that I research such things I'm sure they exist). I'm sure Disney also tried to accommodate them in some way but we'll never hear that side of the story


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> I just got so mad reading the response like it's disney's fault despite having had this very clear rule for awhile now. They should have brought appropriate accomidations or been prepared to push if needed.



I just get frustrated every time someone refers to Magic Kingdom as "The Happiest Place on Earth".


----------



## Irish_Mike

WDWNT rumor/speculation: Table service restaurant possibly coming to the All Stars?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/rumor...lt-disney-world-add-table-service-restaurant/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> WDWNT rumor/speculation: Table service restaurant possibly coming to the All Stars?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/rumor...lt-disney-world-add-table-service-restaurant/



That is interesting - I would have thought more likely at Pop/AoA with the gondolas coming

Though a buffet that can service multiple All Stars does make sense


----------



## ucfknight

jknezek said:


> The Tokyo Disneyland cars are right hand drive. It probably won't matter to the vast majority of kids who ride, but it would be a little funny to have right hand drive cars in an American attraction.



Umm.... the current Tomorrowland Speedway already has both left and right-hand drive cars.  They put the cars on the track so that the steering wheel is away from the loading platform.  So if you get placed on a number on the right side of the platform you are going to get a right-hand drive car.


----------



## splash327

ucfknight said:


> Umm.... the current Tomorrowland Speedway already has both left and right-hand drive cars.  They put the cars on the track so that the steering wheel is away from the loading platform.  So if you get placed on a number on the right side of the platform you are going to get a right-hand drive car.


I thought that was the case.  But I hadn't gone on it in a couple trips so I thought I might be mistaken.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm



Do you think they will move One Man's Dream some where else on WDW property?


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm



Well, it’s better than just being bulldozed. But still disappointing, especially if the historical aspect takes a backseat to the previews.


----------



## wareagle57

mikepizzo said:


> I just get frustrated every time someone refers to Magic Kingdom as "The Happiest Place on Earth".



I had to look it up. I honestly don't think I have ever heard it referred to as "the most magical place on earth." Maybe it's not the official tagline, but I don't see the problem calling it the happiest place on earth. Especially since it's subjectively true.


----------



## wareagle57

BigRed98 said:


> Do you think they will move One Man's Dream some where else on WDW property?



I really wish they would. It would be amazing if they could find a place for it on Main Street or maybe the new location being built for the theater just off Main St.

I never got to see the film. I skipped it the first couple of times I went as an adult and by the time I cared enough about it, it was always a movie preview when I was there. His story definitely deserves to be represented in the parks.


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> I had to look it up. I honestly don't think I have ever heard it referred to as "the most magical place on earth." Maybe it's not the official tagline, but I don't see the problem calling it the happiest place on earth. Especially since it's subjectively true.



It is the official tagline, and it was in the Train Station Welcome Show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm





BigRed98 said:


> Do you think they will move One Man's Dream some where else on WDW property?



It seems like this will still have some of the One Man's Dream stuff along with previews for new attractions.  Assuming that is the case (that it truly showcases the past, present, and future) I think that is pretty cool and certainly much better than I was fearing would happen to the attraction (I.e., that it would be gone entirely)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> Well, it’s better than just being bulldozed. But still disappointing, especially if the historical aspect takes a backseat to the previews.


The article does say "the new attraction will continue showcasing historic items from Walt Disney’s history, such as sketches, photos and storyboards." So at least there is that.

It does say the new part is you'll be able to "view concept art, ride vehicle maquettes and a never-before-seen model for Toy Story Land. A portion of the Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge model also will be on display, as well as concept art for the new Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway attraction."


----------



## vallygirl0221

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm


I have to be honest I expected to be devastated when I saw the title but I am actually really excited this sounds great, a good mix of history and what is to come. Like PPs said much better than I expected


----------



## Roxyfire

vallygirl0221 said:


> I have to be honest I expected to be devastated when I saw the title but I am actually really excited this sounds great, a good mix of history and what is to come. Like PPs said much better than I expected



It definitely makes sense. People were probably generally confused as to what that that area actually houses. I liked looking around in there, it's a shame I still haven't seen that movie about Walt yet.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Do you think they will move One Man's Dream some where else on WDW property?


No


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I had to look it up. I honestly don't think I have ever heard it referred to as "the most magical place on earth." Maybe it's not the official tagline, but I don't see the problem calling it the happiest place on earth. Especially since it's subjectively true.


It's kind of a pet peeve of mine too. I always consider Disneyland the happiest place on earth and WDW the most magical place on earth.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It seems like this will still have some of the One Man's Dream stuff along with previews for new attractions.  Assuming that is the case (that it truly showcases the past, present, and future) I think that is pretty cool and certainly much better than I was fearing would happen to the attraction (I.e., that it would be gone entirely)


Losing the film is disappointing though.


----------



## skier_pete

I didn't watch it, but this just popped up on line - the video for the new Mission Space: Earth mission.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/video-mission-space-less-intense-earth-flight/


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> I just get frustrated every time someone refers to Magic Kingdom as "The Happiest Place on Earth".


WDW was initially called "The Vacation Kingdom of the World ".   I haven't seen that used in a while.


----------



## danikoski

Roxyfire said:


> It definitely makes sense. People were probably generally confused as to what that that area actually houses. I liked looking around in there, it's a shame I still haven't seen that movie about Walt yet.



The movie is on YouTube...here's one of the better recordings, although it flickers which is a bit annoying


----------



## Roxyfire

danikoski said:


> The movie is on YouTube...here's one of the better recordings, although it flickers which is a bit annoying



You rock, thanks!


----------



## Tigger's ally

danikoski said:


> The movie is on YouTube...here's one of the better recordings, although it flickers which is a bit annoying



Love it. Still remember the time when my twins were four and the tall one to the right of me in my avatar asked me upon coming out of the theater-  "So how long did the real Mickey Mouse live?"  The other twin and my father slept through the show.  Memories!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Losing the film is disappointing though.



Yeah, but seems like it was more often than not not playing anyway.

I'll take what we can get


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, but seems like it was more often than not not playing anyway.
> 
> I'll take what we can get



It'd be nice, after SWE is open and launch Bay moves, if they'd take some of animation courtyard and make it into kind of a museum to Walt with the movie.


----------



## StrawberryChan

i actually like how they're doing something with one man's dream that isn't just a character meeting or a movie preview! becoming a past/present/future look at disney is a great idea, and the name "walt disney presents" is a lot more unique than before. i'm excited!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So One Man's Dream is going to kind of become that old Blue Sky Cellar from DCA. 

I think it is a nice upgrade. Sounds like most of the displays will stay and I bet it will be the final room that has all the models from the different parks that will have the new stuff.

And for everyone saying they're sad that they never show the Walt movie anymore...yet you admit you never watched it when it was there...well, that's why they don't play it anymore. Most people just bypassed that theater and left. I'm sure they'd still be showing it if it had good numbers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> I just get frustrated every time someone refers to Magic Kingdom as "The Happiest Place on Earth".


This reminds me... my son was maybe 6 years old and we were walking into the MK, and he said: "I can't believe we're in the place where dreams come true!!"

We raised him well...


----------



## jknezek

ucfknight said:


> Umm.... the current Tomorrowland Speedway already has both left and right-hand drive cars.  They put the cars on the track so that the steering wheel is away from the loading platform.  So if you get placed on a number on the right side of the platform you are going to get a right-hand drive car.




Did not know that. I don't go on Speedway and my parents took my boys on the last trip so I didn't even go over there. Can't remember the last time I went on that ride. I was probably less than 10. Thanks!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm


This is disappointing but definitely could have been predicted


----------



## Lee Matthews

Once all this work is done at Hollywood studios, I really hope they have a proper place which is a tribute to Walt like one mans dream. Include an animatronic of him and everything so kids can always learn more about him.

I'd love that to show my kids one day


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lee Matthews said:


> Once all this work is done at Hollywood studios, I really hope they have a proper place which is a tribute to Walt like one mans dream. Include an animatronic of him and everything so kids can always learn more about him.
> 
> I'd love that to show my kids one day



Yes!! Why is there no animatronic of Walt?! Why have I never heard this idea before?

Just so long as it's not modeled after that super creepy picture of Walt that greets you when you walk into One Man's Dream. The one with him half behind the wall.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This reminds me... my son was maybe 6 years old and we were walking into the MK, and he said: "I can't believe we're in the place where dreams come true!!"
> 
> We raised him well...



OT but funny story...I was with a group of friends and one of them had never been to WDW before. She's not a huge fan of crowds, but loves horses and camping, so to ease her into Disney magic, we went on trail ride at FW. While we were waiting for everyone to mount this guy was just being a jerk to his horse and the people around him. He was trying to get his horse to pick on his friend's horse. My friend leaned over to me and says "that horse is getting pissed, he better stop." Well, he didn't, and the horse he was picking on kicked out and managed to catch the guy's leg. His horse backed up scared. The wranglers had told him to knock it off a few times and at this point, they had him get off and not ride. My friend then leaned over to me again and says, "wow, this is really the place where dreams do come true." The guy was a complete jerk and it was kind of nice to see karma get him.
The trail ride worked. It was a lot of fun, even though we both have extensive riding experience, we enjoyed the relaxing ride. And she ended up hooked on Disney. It was a great trip.

Edit: The guy wasn't hurt, not even a mark from the kick. But I believe his ego got pretty bruised.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Honestly I'd do an animatronic of Walt and maybe Roy with a few imagineers talking about the Florida project and how they got to that point.

I'd re-include an area where people can to the hand drawn animation classes and just offer a few experiences like that which can spark imagination

They could easily put that in launch bay once that has run its course and includes the theatre needed to help tell the story


----------



## umichigan10

Lee Matthews said:


> Honestly I'd do an animatronic of Walt and maybe Roy with a few imagineers talking about the Florida project and how they got to that point.
> 
> I'd re-include an area where people can to the hand drawn animation classes and just offer a few experiences like that which can spark imagination
> 
> They could easily put that in launch bay once that has run its course and includes the theatre needed to help tell the story


Is love to see the courtyard really revamped into something that really showcases animation. Better than it's previous incarnation


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, but seems like it was more often than not not playing anyway.
> 
> I'll take what we can get


For those that either missed it or would like to see something similar Walt Disney The Man Behind the Myth is available on DVD.  I can't say for certainty but I believe that a lot of the material for One Man's Dream was drawn from this.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lee Matthews said:


> Honestly I'd do an animatronic of Walt and maybe Roy with a few imagineers talking about the Florida project and how they got to that point.
> 
> I'd re-include an area where people can to the hand drawn animation classes and just offer a few experiences like that which can spark imagination
> 
> They could easily put that in launch bay once that has run its course and includes the theatre needed to help tell the story



I'd like to see an animatronic of Walt in the following situation (but I like your idea too):

You could walk into a showroom and he could be there at his desk. Then he'll launch into an explanation/introduction to what is about to happen, kind of like how he used to have those TV specials where he would talk about a new movie or showcase design elements of a new ride.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## StrawberryChan

that would be amazing! it'd be so cool to have an animatronic of walt disney, since the company always likes showing him as "one of us". they would have to find the world's best walt disney impersonator if they didn't use archived audio, though


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

StrawberryChan said:


> that would be amazing! it'd be so cool to have an animatronic of walt disney, since the company always likes showing him as "one of us". they would have to find the world's best walt disney impersonator if they didn't use archived audio, though



I think they have lots of old audio. Probably more than enough to splice a few speeches together.


----------



## samsteele

The new Mission Space Green show looks decent.
I'll miss Gary Sinise but Gina Torres did an excellent job.
Really love the new film. It seems a little shorter than the old MS Green but could just be me.
Only hiccup I see is possible delays getting rolling if nervous parents mess around getting the booster seat just right.
Excited to check this out in a few weeks.


----------



## rteetz

Orange


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think they have lots of old audio. Probably more than enough to splice a few speeches together.



Slightly off topic, I was reading a thing not too long ago that there's software either in development or research that will easily be able to replicate a person's voice perfectly. Therefore making it possible to hear someone's voice say anything they wanted to with some crazy good accuracy. Basically photoshop for voices. I'm probably butchering it but basically it was from the perspective of politics (shocking I know). Basically if someone is "on tape" saying something they didn't really then it will be harder and harder to prove they didn't say offensive or terrible things. Of course this can have really great applications for good, such as with our Walt Disney animatronic example. Not so great if someone uses it for bullying or personal gain.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tickets for Disney Theatrical's new Broadway musical, Frozen, go on sale this Monday, August 14th, at 10 a.m. EST! This show is scheduled to debut on Broadway in February, 2018!

From D23:

"On with the snow! Tickets for Disney’s new Broadway musical _Frozen_ go on sale this Monday, August 14, at 10 a.m. ET. Single tickets will be available for purchase at FrozenTheMusical.com or by calling the Disney on Broadway hotline at (866) 870-2717. Group tickets for 20 or more will be available at DisneyTheatricalSales.com or by calling (800) 439-9000."


----------



## kmorlock

I personally do not like the new Mission Space pre-show at all.  Gary Sinise was way more believable.  Why in the world would they take him out and put a no namer in?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Roxyfire said:


> Slightly off topic, I was reading a thing not too long ago that there's software either in development or research that will easily be able to replicate a person's voice perfectly. Therefore making it possible to hear someone's voice say anything they wanted to with some crazy good accuracy. Basically photoshop for voices. I'm probably butchering it but basically it was from the perspective of politics (shocking I know). Basically if someone is "on tape" saying something they didn't really then it will be harder and harder to prove they didn't say offensive or terrible things. Of course this can have really great applications for good, such as with our Walt Disney animatronic example. Not so great if someone uses it for bullying or personal gain.



This sounds pretty terrifying, the capacity for bad things, anyway. 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Tickets for Disney Theatrical's new Broadway musical, Frozen, go on sale this Monday, August 14th, at 10 a.m. EST! This show is scheduled to debut on Broadway next year!
> 
> From D23:
> 
> "On with the snow! Tickets for Disney’s new Broadway musical _Frozen_ go on sale this Monday, August 14, at 10 a.m. ET. Single tickets will be available for purchase at FrozenTheMusical.com or by calling the Disney on Broadway hotline at (866) 870-2717. Group tickets for 20 or more will be available at DisneyTheatricalSales.com or by calling (800) 439-9000."



I just found out that I may be going to Denver for Labor Day break...if that happens I'll be seeing a preview performance!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> One Mans Dream to become Walt Disney Presents preview center
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ecome-walt-disney-presents-preview-center.htm


I'm assuming that the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge model is the one from the D23 Expo?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

kmorlock said:


> I personally do not like the new Mission Space pre-show at all.  Gary Sinise was way more believable.  Why in the world would they take him out and put a no namer in?


Does Disney have to pay royalties to anyone that they use in their pre-shows? Maybe the new person was cheaper? Just a thought...

Also, I think his movie said "mission to Mars." There are different experiences now so he would have had to record again.


----------



## Roxyfire

kmorlock said:


> I personally do not like the new Mission Space pre-show at all.  Gary Sinise was way more believable.  Why in the world would they take him out and put a no namer in?





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does Disney have to pay royalties to anyone that they use in their pre-shows? Maybe the new person was cheaper? Just a thought...
> 
> Also, I think his movie said "mission to Mars." There are different experiences now so he would have had to record again.



That's Gina Torres. She's mainly known for Firefly which has a huge cult/geek following. According to her IMDB she's been in a huge range of things. Plus recently a couple of episodes of Westworld which is a pretty widely acclaimed HBO series.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm pretty sure knowing or not knowing celebrities is all relative anyway. I have/had no idea who Gary Sinise is. I do know Gina Torres.


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm pretty sure knowing or not knowing celebrities is all relative anyway. I have/had no idea who Gary Sinise is. I do know Gina Torres.



Bingo, I only recently learned of who Ed Sheeran due to the drama of his appearance on Game of Thrones. Lots of actors do the intro videos and are from other stuff or end up in other things. I was watching a youtube video of body wars and recognized two of the actors in it.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm assuming that the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge model is the one from the D23 Expo?


It won't be the full D23 model but yes.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm pretty sure knowing or not knowing celebrities is all relative anyway. I have/had no idea who Gary Sinise is. I do know Gina Torres.


 I don't know who Gina Torres is but know Gary Sinise.


----------



## ucfknight

rteetz said:


> I don't know who Gina Torres is but know Gary Sinise.


I only know her because my wife watches Suits.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

ucfknight said:


> I only know her because my wife watches Suits.



With the future princess?


----------



## ucfknight

lockedoutlogic said:


> With the future princess?


I would have preferred her to Torres for Mission: Space.


----------



## umichigan10

I really don't care if Paul blart does the intro video, I just wanna see how the new ride experience is


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think they have lots of old audio. Probably more than enough to splice a few speeches together.


Maybe even enough to cobble together all the sounds in the english language so he can say anything


----------



## lockedoutlogic

ucfknight said:


> I would have preferred her to Torres for Mission: Space.



Who wouldn't?


----------



## ucfknight

lockedoutlogic said:


> Who wouldn't?


Laurence Fishburne?


----------



## tarak

Roxyfire said:


> That's Gina Torres. She's mainly known for Firefly which has a huge cult/geek following. According to her IMDB she's been in a huge range of things. Plus recently a couple of episodes of Westworld which is a pretty widely acclaimed HBO series.



I adore her and Gary Sinise.  She was also in Angel, a spinoff from Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and Hannibal (TV series).


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Orange


Hard to tell in the video but the CGI looks better than before. Glad they gave the ride some love


----------



## Roxyfire

tarak said:


> I adore her and Gary Sinise.  She was also in Angel, a spinoff from Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and Hannibal (TV series).


 
Oh true forgot she was in Angel, another Whendonverse show!


----------



## j2thomason

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So One Man's Dream is going to kind of become that old Blue Sky Cellar from DCA.
> 
> I think it is a nice upgrade. Sounds like most of the displays will stay and I bet it will be the final room that has all the models from the different parks that will have the new stuff.
> 
> And for everyone saying they're sad that they never show the Walt movie anymore...yet you admit you never watched it when it was there...well, that's why they don't play it anymore. Most people just bypassed that theater and left. I'm sure they'd still be showing it if it had good numbers.



I watched that movie on every visit, and usualy shed a tear or two. I have been so disappointed the past few years that this tribute to the man who started all of this magic that we now enjoy has turned into a preview center for the next upcoming movie. 

My daughter had a friend who had done 2 CP stints and was a seasonal employee and she didn't even know what One Man's Dream was!!! A visit to One Man's Dream should be a mandatory part of the traditions cast member training just so they can get a small glimpse of how the compnay was started and so they know a little history and back ground about Walt Disney himself.

I'm glad the attraction is staying in some form, but I wish it would return to a true tribute to Walt Disney.

Just my two cents...


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> It won't be the full D23 model but yes.


It will be the model specifically for Hollywood Studios in the preview center - the model for D23 was specifically for Disneyland. While both coasts will have the same two rides in Galaxy's Edge, the lands are physically laid out differently based on the available land - this can be seen in differences in the construction videos/aerial photos shown of both parks (btw, to have similar layouts, the Muppets area in HS would need to be removed for the Resistance cave/ship area that is to the left of the Battle Escape ride at Disneyland).  I talked extensively with the Imagineering Communications Manager at the Galaxy's Edge display at D23 and he confirmed this.  That's why the artist renderings shown on the entrance locations to Galaxy's Edge at the two parks are different.


----------



## rteetz

RunningPrince said:


> It will be the model specifically for Hollywood Studios in the preview center - the model for D23 was specifically for Disneyland. While both coasts will have the same two rides in Galaxy's Edge, the lands are physically laid out differently based on the available land - this can be seen in differences in the construction videos/aerial photos shown of both parks (btw, to have similar layouts, the Muppets area in HS would need to be removed for the Resistance cave/ship area that is to the left of the Battle Escape ride at Disneyland).  I talked extensively with the Imagineering Communications Manager at the Galaxy's Edge display at D23 and he confirmed this.  That's why the artist renderings shown on the entrance locations to Galaxy's Edge at the two parks are different.


Correct but I had heard that the model shown in this preview center will not be the full thing and only part of it.


----------



## tarak

umichigan10 said:


> I really don't care if Paul blart does the intro video, I just wanna see how the new ride experience is



Spend six hours in an ER where the only entertainment is Paul Blart, Mall Cop parts one and two and you might well change your tune.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is it appropriate to post here that WDWNT is having an after-hours event bidding GMR farewell on Aug 11?
> 
> ETA: FYI... "All proceeds from this event will be donated to Ryman Arts in honor of Marty Sklar."


Just posting quickly to say that I attended this event and truly loved it.  I think a good percentage of the guests were bloggers (!!), so I am sure that there will be excellent accounts out there for anyone interested.  I'll miss GMR, but am also excited to see what comes next with the new attraction.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I don't know who Gina Torres is but know Gary Sinise.



 Yah need to join the geekdom and watch Firefly. One of Joss Whedon's best TV shows.


----------



## beer dave

umichigan10 said:


> I really don't care if Paul blart does the intro video, I just wanna see how the new ride experience is


Now that would be priceless....


----------



## skier_pete

kmorlock said:


> I personally do not like the new Mission Space pre-show at all.  Gary Sinise was way more believable.  Why in the world would they take him out and put a no namer in?



You can say they shouldn't have taken out Gary Sinise, but not fair to call Gina Torres a no-namer. She has been in lots of stuff - if you type "Gina" in to IMDB her's is the fourth name that comes up. She is primarily a TV actress - and while nerds will say "She's most famous for Firefly" that isn't really true since that show lasted all of 13 episodes. She is currently one of the leads on "Suits" on USA network. She also recently starred in the Shondaland series "The Catch" and also was in the recent "Westworld" series on HBO. My earliest memory of her outside of Serenity was she was Jennifer Garner's spy nemesis on "Alias" which was a great show.

Meanwhile, Gary Sinise has primarily become a TV actor as well, between Criminal Minds and CSI for the last 15 years. Honestly as far as *star-power* I would actually put them about the same level. 

I love Gary Sinise, but the fact he was in Forrest Gump and Apollo 13 twenty years ago doesn't make him a super-star. 

And for those that aren't aware Mission:Space was originally planned to be tied to "Mission to Mars" - until the movie bombed. They still used Gary Sinise in the ride, who was also in the movie. Perhaps they wanted to sever that last link. 

Either way, as I said I love Gary Sinise, but I also love Gina Torres so I'm good with it.


----------



## Fantasia79

Mission Space-Mars/Orange/More Intense looked really good as far as clarity & resolution.  I had hoped they were going to change up the mission a bit more, but at least it doesn't look like you're playing a Sega Genesis game now.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Wine Bar George

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wine...orge-under-construction-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



Construction is progressing rather quickly. I still remember when Pandora looked like that. It looks like they are already working on the rock work structures.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


>



*Hooyah!!!*


----------



## Buckeye218

Sadly, the Torres' version is nowhere near as authentic to me as Sinise's version was.  The script didn't change, so other than actual video quality, there was no need to make this change.  She is not believable in the role as Capcom.  As I said on another thread, I don't blame her, I blame whoever cast her.

Although the pre-show video is worse, I'm still glad Disney at least invested some effort/expenditure in support of this awesome ride though...it is one of my favorites and I'll ride both Orange and Green in Jan 2018.


----------



## Fantasia79

Anyone know if there's a full version of the 82nd Airborne ceremony out there?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Anyone know if there's a full version of the 82nd Airborne ceremony out there?


Not sure only have seen the Disney press version.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Someone posted this on Facebook - I had never seen this before (was tempted to write that I had never "scene" this before)

"So apparently castmembers back in 2010 made a parody of a night at the museum at the great movie ride.   (apparently with permission from management to do it).

Today it resurfaced posted by attraction magazine..   I never knew this existed.."


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Someone posted this on Facebook - I had never seen this before (was tempted to write that I had never "scene" this before)
> 
> "So apparently castmembers back in 2010 made a parody of a night at the museum at the great movie ride.   (apparently with permission from management to do it).
> 
> Today it resurfaced posted by attraction magazine..   I never knew this existed.."



That's really clever.  Fun stuff...I'll miss this cheesey ride.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Someone posted this on Facebook - I had never seen this before (was tempted to write that I had never "scene" this before)
> 
> "So apparently castmembers back in 2010 made a parody of a night at the museum at the great movie ride.   (apparently with permission from management to do it).
> 
> Today it resurfaced posted by attraction magazine..   I never knew this existed.."



theres a sequel as well...


----------



## rteetz

Happy final day of operation for the Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure/Universe of Energy. Both will be missed for how great they once were but now it's time to move on to the future of Disney parks. These two attractions will live on forever with numerous HD/4K videos.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Happy final day of operation for the Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure/Universe of Energy. Both will be missed for how great they once were but now it's time to move on to the future of Disney parks. These two attractions will live on forever with numerous HD/4K videos.


We will be so sad to see GMR go. UoE meh not so much. Here's hoping the Mickey ride will be something special.


----------



## rteetz

Photos and Video of UoE

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/ellens-energy-adventure-farewell/

Photos and Video of GMR

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/ellens-energy-adventure-farewell/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Work has already begun in One Mans Dream

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-walt-disney-epcot-center-model-behind-walls-one-mans-dream/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Happy final day of operation for the Great Movie Ride and Ellen's Energy Adventure/Universe of Energy. Both will be missed for how great they once were but now it's time to move on to the future of Disney parks. These two attractions will live on forever with numerous HD/4K videos.




*sniff* There's just something in my eye I promise


----------



## rteetz

GMR currently at 90 minutes according to MDE

UoE at 5 minutes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> GMR currently at 90 minutes according to MDE
> 
> UoE at 5 minutes


Max we saw today was 110min for GMR.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Work has already begun in One Mans Dream
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-walt-disney-epcot-center-model-behind-walls-one-mans-dream/



They state that this is at Epcot in the article, just an FYI.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> They state that this is at Epcot in the article, just an FYI.


???  This is the EPCOT Center model that is behind walls at One Mans Dream.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universe of Energy is currently down and not guaranteed to reopen today.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> ???  This is the EPCOT Center model that is behind walls at One Mans Dream.


I was also confused by this....nevermind, I get it now.   Duh...I read it wrong also!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I was also confused by this....was this originally a display in EPCOT somewhere?


No, this is the model of Walt revealing the plans for EPCOT Center the city during the Wonderful World of Disney show. This model has always been there but is now behind walls likely for the changes into Walt Disney Presents.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> No, this is the model of Walt revealing the plans for EPCOT Center the city during the Wonderful World of Disney show. This model has always been there but is now behind walls likely for the changes into Walt Disney Presents.


I got figured it out...read the article wrong....sheesh...duh!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> No, this is the model of Walt revealing the plans for EPCOT Center the city during the Wonderful World of Disney show. This model has always been there but is now behind walls likely for the changes into Walt Disney Presents.



Ah, got it...that first paragraph of the article is entirely confusing...at least for me


----------



## rteetz

Universe of Energy is back open and GMR waits remain long.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting tweet from a Disney employee. 

https://twitter.com/disneyshawn/status/896513702844932096

UoE may be outdated and not exactly hugely popular but IMO not everything needs to have hour+ lines. Also UoE was a huge people eater. You could pack hundreds into the ride at a time. You can't do that for coasters and simulator rides.


----------



## rteetz

Another interesting note from Hastin on twitter

Original Epcot center attraction hourly capacity

UoE 2400
Horizons 2700
World of Motion 3200
Imagination 2500
Living with the land 1600
Seas 1800
SSE 2400

Today 
UoE 2400
SSE 2300
Soarin 2000
Living with the land 1500
Mission space mars 800
Mission space earth 800
Nemo 2000
Imagination 1500
Test track 1400


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Interesting tweet from a Disney employee.
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyshawn/status/896513702844932096
> 
> UoE may be outdated and not exactly hugely popular but IMO not everything needs to have hour+ lines. Also UoE was a huge people eater. You could pack hundreds into the ride at a time. You can't do that for coasters and simulator rides.


When do you think the last time was the UoE ACTUALLY ate up people anywhere near its capacity, such that its absence will really be felt from a crowd perspective? I can't imagine. But we've been skipping it for at least the past 8-9 yrs, so I don't heave recent personal experience.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Another interesting note from Hastin on twitter
> 
> Original Epcot center attraction hourly capacity
> 
> UoE 2400
> Horizons 2700
> World of Motion 3200
> Imagination 2500
> Living with the land 1600
> Seas 1800
> SSE 2400
> 
> Today
> UoE 2400
> SSE 2300
> Soarin 2000
> Living with the land 1500
> Mission space mars 800
> Mission space earth 800
> Nemo 2000
> Imagination 1500
> Test track 1400



So, ride through capacity has decreased by about 2000 an hour while attendance has obviously grown over the years...


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Another interesting note from Hastin on twitter
> 
> Original Epcot center attraction hourly capacity
> 
> UoE 2400
> Horizons 2700
> World of Motion 3200
> Imagination 2500
> Living with the land 1600
> Seas 1800
> SSE 2400
> 
> Today
> UoE 2400
> SSE 2300
> Soarin 2000
> Living with the land 1500
> Mission space mars 800
> Mission space earth 800
> Nemo 2000
> Imagination 1500
> Test track 1400


A thought I've had about original Epcot that's evident in that stat line. All the original rides for the most part were omnimovers. I get that each ride was different and well done in their own right, but that's all the park had. There was no diversity in ride type. So I think in some ways even though they were well done rides, that's part of how original Epcot had issues appealing to all people. Sorry to go way off topic but thought people here would be interested in the thought


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> So, ride through capacity has decreased by about 2000 an hour while attendance has obviously grown over the years...


Exactly


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Another interesting note from Hastin on twitter
> 
> Original Epcot center attraction hourly capacity
> 
> UoE 2400
> Horizons 2700
> World of Motion 3200
> Imagination 2500
> Living with the land 1600
> Seas 1800
> SSE 2400
> 
> Today
> UoE 2400
> SSE 2300
> Soarin 2000
> Living with the land 1500
> Mission space mars 800
> Mission space earth 800
> Nemo 2000
> Imagination 1500
> Test track 1400




Capacity only matters if it is being used. There is no way UoE was taking 2400 an hour on average. If it was only taking 800 an hour, which is probably generous based on the last few times I went through there, then a 1000 capacity coaster with a 40 minute line is eating up more people. The other thing to remember is we are also getting the Rat Ride, which has a capacity of 2200 in Paris (though those are often somewhat inflated numbers, I'm guessing more like 1800). So if you get a coaster with a capacity of 800-1000 and 1800 more in the Rat, you've more than replaced UoE. We also don't have FEA listed on here, which added to capacity from opening in both the appropriate first phase and the horrible, shoehorned, rushed, irritating attraction now sitting in the WS. And the Mexico ride is not listed. Though I'd imagine capacity and actual usage on that ride don't really tie out either. 

Regardless, EPCOT needs more. Especially if they want to grow attendance. And it needs better. Imagination is just terrible. But this is a start and I'm not going to knock them for removing UoE even though it was a childhood favorite. It sits in the most disregarded corner of any WDW park and that is real estate that is too valuable to let molder...


----------



## crazy4wdw

Reminder:  New version of Ducktales premieres today on Disney XD.


----------



## Jetku

crazy4wdw said:


> Reminder:  New version of Ducktales premieres today on Disney XD.



That was yesterday, and it's fantastic!


----------



## MommaBerd

Jetku said:


> That was yesterday, and it's fantastic!



Yep - My DS9 was so excited! He's been listening to the theme song for weeks now.  He's my one true Disney boy. DS11 likes Disney too, but not like DS9.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Reminder:  New version of Ducktales premieres today on Disney XD.


Yeah it was on yesterday and I liked it but won't be something I watch all the time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> Reminder:  New version of Ducktales premieres today on Disney XD.



I almost forgot...forgive me


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I think the reality of the Epcot situation is we're paying a lot more for less included in the ticket...which is situation in 2 of 4 parks for a long time.

"But, but...they're GOING to build all that stuff"
Where ya been for 15 years?

"But, but...what about food and wine?"
$120 gate entry to go buy stuff from carnie booths, huh?

...it's just got to be harder to change the narrative for me...and so far it hasn't been.


----------



## wareagle57

wareagle57 said:


> Over/Under on the peak wait time for GRM? I'm going with 120.



Two hours to go. I've been checking today and the highest I've seen is 130 briefly. It's been pretty steady at 115 most of the day. Has anyone seen higher?

And yeah, I'm bragging a little bit about my prediction.


----------



## SJMajor67

I'm going to really miss the music from the UoE. Some of the best background music comes from Epcot.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SJMajor67 said:


> I'm going to really miss the music from the UoE. Some of the best background music comes from Epcot.



Excellent point.

I hope they never "convert" the background music in that park.  It's a bridge too far.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> I hope they never "convert" the background music in that park.  It's a bridge too far.



Agreed! I love the Epcot background music, especially late at night after several drinks.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Agreed! I love the Epcot background music, especially late at night after several drinks.



When the outer flaps on your ears are closed for safety?


----------



## justreading

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think the reality of the Epcot situation is we're paying a lot more for less included in the ticket...which is situation in 2 of 4 parks for a long time.
> 
> "But, but...they're GOING to build all that stuff"
> Where ya been for 15 years?
> 
> "But, but...what about food and wine?"
> $120 gate entry to go buy stuff from carnie booths, huh?
> 
> ...it's just got to be harder to change the narrative for me...and so far it hasn't been.


I agree.  I just don't get the big deal about the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shonda Rhimes headed to Netflix?

http://variety.com/2017/digital/new...-away-from-abc-studios-report-1202526464/amp/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Fun fact I saw on twitter. With today's two closures the two rides had 95 animatronic figures, all now going away.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Fun fact I saw on twitter. With today's two closures the two rides had 95 animatronic figures, all now going away.



Including the original A-1000...which changed how AAs functioned/their capabilities forever.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I had a friend on the last ride on Ellen's - and it broke down.  So they got to get off and the CMs let them take pictures and almost have like a walk through of the ride.

It broke down in the dinosaur room.  

Seems like a fun way to go out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Fun fact I saw on twitter. With today's two closures the two rides had 95 animatronic figures, all now going away.



Hopefully we get at least a fraction of that number with the new rides

Seems like just as with totally number of rides, with animatronics they are going for fewer, more advanced ones


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/



I just happened to see the feed via Facebook and went and read the article from Jackie.  My first thought was probably not printable here. 

While having a buffet probably helps get people in and out much quicker, I am not sure of a signature restaurant of this level doing this on a consistent or daily basis.  To me, it feels like it has lowered the value of this place.  I would hope the food quality would remain at a signature level, but I have a feeling that it will suffer.  So basically all you are paying for is the view.

If this in fact happening here, then why doesn't Disney just go ahead and make all signature restaurants a buffet.  Can you see Victoria & Albert's a buffet??  

Hopefully we will find out if this is in fact happening.  Wonder what spin they will put on this to make it sound enticing???


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/


I'm not really a fan of Disney buffets. I associate them with character meals and the food is never that great, even by Disney standards. That's too bad as Cali Grill was a nice place to eat.


----------



## amalone1013

Ugh... Cali Grill was our fancy dinner for our honeymoon. Buffet style takes away a bit from the niceness of a place, to me... That's before getting into food quality.


----------



## mikebb

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/



This is like some bad April Fool's Day joke... 

ETA: This has to be some kind of mix-up by Disney, where they accidentally posted half-completed content. The menu is notably incomplete, and I can't (I really really really can't) see CG going to a buffet.


----------



## wnwardii

mikebb said:


> This is like some bad April Fool's Day joke...



I hope so.  I decided to go look at the California Grill menu on the website.  While Jackie didn't put the complete menu in her article, this looks to be the case.  There was a "wood fired" station as well.  Upon looking at the menu, it looks like the entree will still be ordered.  It is all of the appetizers, sushi and desserts that appear to be in "stations" now.  Probably similar to what they do for the brunch.

To me, as long as the quality of the food doesn't decline, I may end up being indifferent about this change.


----------



## wnwardii

I went to the Disney Restaurants thread on the boards and there are a couple of discussions there.  A couple of people have wondered if this in fact a glitch and the menu being posted is from the New Year's Eve dinner.  Some people have heard of reports of people dining their recently and the menu was normal and not as the article and website actually show.  Finger's crossed this is the case.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'd be heart broken if California Grill went to a buffet


----------



## a4matte

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think the reality of the Epcot situation is we're paying a lot more for less included in the ticket...which is situation in 2 of 4 parks for a long time.
> 
> "But, but...they're GOING to build all that stuff"
> Where ya been for 15 years?
> 
> "But, but...what about food and wine?"
> $120 gate entry to go buy stuff from carnie booths, huh?
> 
> ...it's just got to be harder to change the narrative for me...and so far it hasn't been.



What? Less of a value because they closed Universe of Energy? A ride that barely anyone even bothered with until it was announced that it would be closing?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/


This just doesn't feel right... maybe a special menu for a limited time/event, but this seems ridiculous to me...


----------



## Lee Matthews

A buffet breakfast there I'd love but it's mine and my husband special most special place as it is where he proposed and I want it to remain a signature dining location


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/


Yeah this is... interesting...


----------



## Brocktoon

This is 2nd hand info coming from me, but a friend of mine called the Cali Grill and was told directly by them that they are not going to a buffet, and that the menu posted is an early draft of the NYE plans.


----------



## rteetz

Mickey and Minnie's runaway railway signage is up

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-mickey-minnies-runaway-railway-signage-pops-overnight/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah this is... interesting...



A lot of cities have restaurants featuring really high-end buffets - heck, the Palo brunch on DCL is one of most highly thought of Disney dining experiences - so it could work/be interesting ... I'll definitely wait for reviews (assuming it does come to fruition)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had a friend on the last ride on Ellen's - and it broke down.  So they got to get off and the CMs let them take pictures and almost have like a walk through of the ride.
> 
> It broke down in the dinosaur room.
> 
> Seems like a fun way to go out!



...somehow fitting


----------



## lockedoutlogic

a4matte said:


> What? Less of a value because they closed Universe of Energy? A ride that barely anyone even bothered with until it was announced that it would be closing?



No...the aggregate ride capacities...not to mention a closed pavilion and one that was basically destroyed and has sat that way for 17 years.

Not to mention more people due to attendance inflation.

Look at the WHOLE picture.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lee Matthews said:


> I'd be heart broken if California Grill went to a buffet



Honestly...it hasn't been nearly as good since the last redo 3 or so years ago...and the menu was of course at its height around 2000 or so...like most.

So what does it really matter?  We would miss not as good, more expensive food?


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had a friend on the last ride on Ellen's - and it broke down.  So they got to get off and the CMs let them take pictures and almost have like a walk through of the ride.
> 
> It broke down in the dinosaur room.
> 
> Seems like a fun way to go out!



It was an emotional day.

The cars just didn't have the energy to continue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> It was an emotional day.
> 
> The cars just didn't have the energy to continue.



I blame Stupid Judy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah this is... interesting...



Looks like the DIS has updated their story indicating it is a glitch based on a tweet front disney (calls to clarify have not been returned) - although the tweet just says their are issues with pricing on the website, doesn't directly address this potential menu change


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> When the outer flaps on your ears are closed for safety?



If I'm at WDW with a gentleman, my ears are always closed. It seems to work better that way.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had a friend on the last ride on Ellen's - and it broke down.  So they got to get off and the CMs let them take pictures and almost have like a walk through of the ride.
> 
> It broke down in the dinosaur room.
> 
> Seems like a fun way to go out!




Anyone else think this was planned? Apparently it was mostly CMs and former CMs.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> If I'm at WDW with a gentleman, my ears are always closed. It seems to work better that way.



Well if you're at wdw with a "gentlemen"...he's probably wearing some kind of 3rd grade issue tshirt and won't shut up...so I agree with the defensive ear alignment there


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had seen some rumblings of this yesterday but most assumed it to be a glitch with the app/website since the price info was incomplete, but now the DIS is reporting that California Grill is changing to a buffet system - not sure how I feel about it
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...menu-has-been-changed-to-a-buffet-style-meal/



Looks like the article has been taken down.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Well if you're at wdw with a "gentlemen"...he's probably wearing some kind of 3rd grade issue tshirt and won't shut up...so I agree with the defensive ear alignment there



Knowing me, until I convert him, he'll be banging on about corporate America, or waxing philosophic about original animation, until we spend a couple of hours in WS, or the Dawa bar.

Happy that CG will remain a regular restaurant though. WDW needs more buffets like I need...something I have a lot of - shoes, dresses or makeup. Regardless, WDW does not need another ever-lovin' buffet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween party merchandise

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...so-scary-halloween-party-2017-merchandise.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans have expanded service to Wilderness Lodge

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/minnie-vans-service-expanded-additional-resort-guests-starting-today/


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Halloween party merchandise
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...so-scary-halloween-party-2017-merchandise.htm



OMG, I may have to get the Sanderson Sister's Magic band.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Knowing me, until I convert him, he'll be banging on about corporate America, or waxing philosophic about original animation, until we spend a couple of hours in WS, or the Dawa bar.
> 
> Happy that CG will remain a regular restaurant though. WDW needs more buffets like I need...something I have a lot of - shoes, dresses or makeup. Regardless, WDW does not need another ever-lovin' buffet.



You know...I can't even possible imagine why they like buffets...

They must really take a bath on those, huh?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> You know...I can't even possible imagine why they line buffers...
> 
> They must really take a bath on those, huh?



I'm sure they make tons of money on the buffets/all you care to eat move'em through restaurants. WDW has loads of the them though...so, so many. At CG they can charge more and not pay characters. Everyone wins.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I'm sure they make tons of money on the buffets/all you care to eat move'em through restaurants. WDW has loads of the them though...so, so many. At CG they can charge more and not pay characters. Everyone wins.



Didn't pick that one up on the radar dish, eh?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans have expanded service to Wilderness Lodge
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/minnie-vans-service-expanded-additional-resort-guests-starting-today/



Good to know after an evening with Terrritory Lounge, Geyser Point, and Artist Point dinner.  Take me home Minny!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had a friend on the last ride on Ellen's - and it broke down.  So they got to get off and the CMs let them take pictures and almost have like a walk through of the ride.
> 
> It broke down in the dinosaur room.
> 
> Seems like a fun way to go out!


I know The Tim Tracker did a ride (his last) on the 12th and it broke down too but much later (he said near the end of the ride) so they had to evacuate. I don't think they got much of a tour but it's sad that it was breaking down for those folks trying to ride it one last time.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Reminder:

Tickets for Disney's NEW Broadway Musical, Frozen, are now on sale!!! They went on sale at 10 a.m. EST this morning. The show is scheduled to begin on February 22, 2018 at the St. James Theatre on Broadway. 

http://frozenthemusical.com/tickets/#


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Mickey and Minnie's runaway railway signage is up
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-mickey-minnies-runaway-railway-signage-pops-overnight/


One of the signs says "Disney's Hollywood Studios".  Wonder if this means Disney has decided not to change the name of the park?


----------



## jade1

amberpi said:


> I'm sure they make tons of money on the buffets/all you care to eat move'em through restaurants. WDW has loads of the them though...so, so many. At CG they can charge more and not pay characters. Everyone wins.



So glad CG didn't change. Boma has been pretty good, don't remember characters there.


----------



## DISnewjersey

crazy4wdw said:


> One of the signs says "Disney's Hollywood Studios".  Wonder if this means Disney has decided not to change the name of the park?



I have the feeling a name change may still be in the pipeline ... but it wouldn't be rolled out until most of the construction is complete so then marketing can spin it as a 'newly imagined park'


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> One of the signs says "Disney's Hollywood Studios".  Wonder if this means Disney has decided not to change the name of the park?



I could be reading into things too much, and perhaps I think the people behind this are craftier than they are, but the sign could be interpreted differently.

Seeing as the word "Hollywood" is not in the same font, and is in fact part of the actual landscape of the picture (i.e. just a sign), it could be that the actual saying is "Disney's Studios or BUST!".

Also, doesn't it look like the Carthay Circle building to the right of Grauman's?

Before anyone tells me I'm a crazy person, I fully know this, and I'm sure it's just a fun was of writing out Disney's Hollywood Studios.

Just an interesting observation.


----------



## DISnewjersey

According to someone on Reddit, Blizzard Beach is testing out a Fastpass system. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/WaltDisneyWorld/comments/6tnac3/blizzard_beach_testing_fastpass_system/

(I didn't see it posted here yet - sorry if it has)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Reminder:
> 
> Tickets for Disney's NEW Broadway Musical, Frozen, are now on sale!!! They went on sale at 10 a.m. EST this morning. The show is scheduled to begin on February 22, 2018 at the St. James Theatre on Broadway.
> 
> http://frozenthemusical.com/tickets/#




Just looked ... saw how much tickets for my family of 5 would be ... stopped looking


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just looked ... saw how much tickets for my family of 5 would be ... stopped looking


I haven't even looked at prices since I'm not planning a trip to NY anytime soon.


----------



## amberpi

[QUOTE="mikepizzo, post: 58054392, member: 494617"
Also, doesn't it look like the Carthay Circle building to the right of Grauman's?[/QUOTE]

Ya think they'd put a Carthay Circle restaurant in DHS? I was really impressed with food and drinks there and DHS could certainly use more eateries, especially once it finally grows up to be a full day park


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Reminder:
> 
> Tickets for Disney's NEW Broadway Musical, Frozen, are now on sale!!! They went on sale at 10 a.m. EST this morning. The show is scheduled to begin on February 22, 2018 at the St. James Theatre on Broadway.
> 
> http://frozenthemusical.com/tickets/#



Speaking of that, just bought my tickets for the preview in Denver for September 5. $50, I picked seats in a box because I sat in a box for a show before and think it's an interesting view.

My boyfriend gets to hike for labor day and I get a Disney Broadway show. Everyone wins.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> According to someone on Reddit, Blizzard Beach is testing out a Fastpass system.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WaltDisneyWorld/comments/6tnac3/blizzard_beach_testing_fastpass_system/
> 
> (I didn't see it posted here yet - sorry if it has)


Typhoon lagoon did not too long ago as well.


----------



## OKW Lover

amberpi said:


> Ya think they'd put a Carthay Circle restaurant in DHS?


I'd love it if they did.  But I'm thinking that it would just compete with Brown Derby.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I haven't even looked at prices since I'm not planning a trip to NY anytime soon.


For my family of 5, mezzanine seats on the side would have been just over $1,000


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> For my family of 5, mezzanine seats on the side would have been just over $1,000



Do they even have any hotels in New York, NY for a family of 5?  Stacked to the ceiling does not count.     I stayed in a two bedroom closet the last time I was there.  I love my family, but closeness (while sleeping) is totally overated. Except for Mrs. Ally that is.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That really sucks that Disney is losing such a high number of animatronics with the closure of gmr and Ellen's.

I'm also very sad about the gmr t-shirt. I really want one but can't stomach $8 shipping for a t-shirt.

Then again, I'm very old school Disney. I love animatronics, boat rides and omnimovers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Do they even have any hotels in New York, NY for a family of 5?  Stacked to the ceiling does not count.     I stayed in a two bedroom closet the last time I was there.  I love my family, but closeness (while sleeping) is totally overated. Except for Mrs. Ally that is.



Well, we live in the area so wouldn't need a hotel, but anything with more than two bed would be rather expensive I would imagine


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Fun fact I saw on twitter. With today's two closures the two rides had 95 animatronic figures, all now going away.



Hopefully not replaced with 95 screens.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, we live in the area so wouldn't need a hotel, but anything with more than two bed would be rather expensive I would imagine



If you guys live that close you could always do the daily lottery for frozen tickets. I think you can only win 2, but it could be a fun parent/kid bonding night if one kid is more frozen crazed than the rest. Of course, then the other kids would need special kid and parent bonding nights but that could be fun.

Just a thought.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you guys live that close you could always do the daily lottery for frozen tickets. I think you can only win 2, but it could be a fun parent/kid bonding night if one kid is more frozen crazed than the rest. Of course, then the other kids would need special kid and parent bonding nights but that could be fun.
> 
> Just a thought.



Yeah, we could try that - also can wait and see if after a while any discounts come out (I get things every now and then front the Disney Chase Visa for Aladdin)


----------



## circus4u

New photos of galaxy,s edge
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-look-star-wars-galaxys-edge-hollywood-studios/

New signage at Great Movie Ride
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-look-star-wars-galaxys-edge-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Do they even have any hotels in New York, NY for a family of 5?  Stacked to the ceiling does not count.     I stayed in a two bedroom closet the last time I was there.  I love my family, but closeness (while sleeping) is totally overated. Except for Mrs. Ally that is.


2BR at The London is awesome if in the budget. We've gotten deals there, too. Great location.


----------



## DISnewjersey

mikepizzo said:


> Also, doesn't it look like the Carthay Circle building to the right of Grauman's?



It does look like Carthay Circle but I think that's just referencing the current Carthay Circle that exists in Hollywood Studios. I'm pretty sure it's one of the gift shops where Sunset and Hollywood Blvds meet.


----------



## crazy4wdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> I almost forgot...forgive me


I'll grant you a pardon, but just this one time!


----------



## mikeamizzle

If only they could bump the food quality back up at the Hollywood Brown Derby to being comparable to Carthay Circle. 

I love HBD and the lounge actually but Carthay is just incredible.


----------



## mikepizzo

DISnewjersey said:


> It does look like Carthay Circle but I think that's just referencing the current Carthay Circle that exists in Hollywood Studios. I'm pretty sure it's one of the gift shops where Sunset and Hollywood Blvds meet.



Ah, the "Once Upon a Time" gift shop.  Totally forgot about that!


----------



## amberpi

mikeamizzle said:


> If only they could bump the food quality back up at the Hollywood Brown Derby to being comparable to Carthay Circle.
> 
> I love HBD and the lounge actually but Carthay is just incredible.



The mixologists at Carthay are so very good, but I'm a sucker for the proper ice for the proper drink.


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween party merchandise
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...so-scary-halloween-party-2017-merchandise.htm



I have to have the Binx shirt, do we know if they are going to sell it on the website or app?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> The mixologists at Carthay are so very good, but I'm a sucker for the proper ice for the proper drink.



I was speaking with one of the bartenders at Jock Lindsey's and she was one of the people who developed the drink menu at carthay


----------



## rteetz

Madteaparty001 said:


> I have to have the Binx shirt, do we know if they are going to sell it on the website or app?


Unsure, often party merch isn't available online.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/168939-disneyland-upate-details/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison Orlando inspiration?

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/08/pi-update-airline-terminal-coming.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bubbles and Brunch are Morimoto Asia later this month

https://twitter.com/morimotoasia/status/896047528818335746


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison Orlando inspiration?
> 
> http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2017/08/pi-update-airline-terminal-coming.html?m=1


That's great. Wish they would just open already sheesh


----------



## amberpi

crazy4wdw said:


> I'll grant you a pardon, but just this one time!



Disboards gives no quarter!


----------



## MommaBerd

It's being reported on the Express Transportation thread that the service will be suspended as of August 24. Really bummed about this because almost everyone who tried it LOVED it, and I wanted to give it a try in September. The biggest complaint- and it WAS a tricky situation - was that they had to shut the operation down if lightening was reported in the area. There were no safe ways to escort guests backstage to the busses.


----------



## OKW Lover

MommaBerd said:


> The biggest complaint- and it WAS a tricky situation - was that they had to shut the operation down if lightening was reported in the area. There were no safe ways to escort guests backstage to the busses.


How is that different from people leaving the parks themselves to get to the bus/monorail/boat?


----------



## MommaBerd

There were no covered walkways and a CM *had* to escort guests since it was backstage - similar to when the lifeguards have to clear the pool AND the pool deck and the lifeguards aren't allowed back on the pool deck. I am not familiar enough with Disney's bus system except to know that you are under cover and you aren't escorted by a CM. Others with more knowledge will likely chime in.


----------



## dclpluto

Terrible news about the express bus. But every time I rode it there wasn't many people on it. Probably also has to do with the Minnie uber service or whatever it's called.


----------



## umichigan10

MommaBerd said:


> There were no covered walkways and a CM *had* to escort guests since it was backstage - similar to when the lifeguards have to clear the pool AND the pool deck and the lifeguards aren't allowed back on the pool deck. I am not familiar enough with Disney's bus system except to know that you are under cover and you aren't escorted by a CM. Others with more knowledge will likely chime in.


I think that's a really odd policy to have but I also get they're very jumpy about liabilities.

I never really saw the perk in the transportation but that's just me. I also don't usually hop directly from park to park that much so there's also that


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

MommaBerd said:


> the service will be suspended as of August 24


... what service?


----------



## MommaBerd

umichigan10 said:


> I think that's a really odd policy to have but I also get they're very jumpy about liabilities.
> 
> I never really saw the perk in the transportation but that's just me. I also don't usually hop directly from park to park that much so there's also that



The perks were the ability to know *exactly* the schedule of the busses and, most importantly, being able to completely bypass security. People were saying it saved *at least * 1/2 hour or longer, depending on the park and time of day.



AzzySpazbourne said:


> ... what service?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/express-transportation-options/


----------



## Capang

Is the express bus a for sure end? I know a day or two again it was still a rumor of sorts. We absolutely loved that express bus. It was so easy to hop and we hopped every day. Very few people on it however other than a small sign or two we didn't see it advertised.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


>



Can someone pass the kleenex!


----------



## MommaBerd

Capang said:


> Is the express bus a for sure end? I know a day or two again it was still a rumor of sorts. We absolutely loved that express bus. It was so easy to hop and we hopped every day. Very few people on it however other than a small sign or two we didn't see it advertised.



@FastPasser. (CM) confirmed it.


----------



## Capang

MommaBerd said:


> @FastPasser. (CM) confirmed it.


Darn. That service was fantastic.


----------



## MommaBerd

Capang said:


> Darn. That service was fantastic.



Disney said that guests "preferred using other forms of transportation over the Express Service." I'm guessing that means not enough people were using it.


----------



## Jetku

Capang said:


> Darn. That service was fantastic.



Trying it for the first...and last...time in my trip this week. I could see my family using this for years to come...


----------



## Capang

Jetku said:


> Trying it for the first...and last...time in my trip this week. I could see my family using this for years to come...


It made hopping so convenient. It usually takes forever but with that service we saved so much time. Bypassing security was a huge timesaver not to mention the fixed schedule. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Roxyfire

dclpluto said:


> Terrible news about the express bus. But every time I rode it there wasn't many people on it. Probably also has to do with the Minnie uber service or whatever it's called.



Minnie Van is an unlikely cause, express bus was simply from park to park using backstage areas. There's issues with weather and probably guest liability while backstage. It was nice to have a set timetable for departures and skip security while hopping.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Disney said that guests "preferred using other forms of transportation over the Express Service." I'm guessing that means not enough people were using it.



Ah, the old "due to guest demand" reasoning

Also, I am guess people are just hesitant to pay extra for something they don't *have* to have


----------



## rteetz

Very disappointed that the express transportation is ending.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, the old "due to guest demand" reasoning
> 
> Also, I am guess people are just hesitant to pay extra for something they don't *have* to have


I'm not sure the "average" guest even knew about this option. We saw a couple of small signs but I knew about it from the dis. Sure it was costly, but for a week long trip where people planned to hop it was pretty convenient. It wasn't well advertised.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, the old "due to guest demand" reasoning
> 
> Also, I am guess people are just hesitant to pay extra for something they don't *have* to have


It seemed popular to me and I loved using it. I would gladly have paid for it again.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It seemed popular to me and I loved using it. I would gladly have paid for it again.


It makes me rethink my hopping strategy. I got spoiled with the express service and had decided to never go back to the old way of hopping. Oh well. The best laid plans and such.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

MommaBerd said:


> The perks were the ability to know *exactly* the schedule of the busses and, most importantly, being able to completely bypass security. People were saying it saved *at least * 1/2 hour or longer, depending on the park and time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/express-transportation-options/


Never heard of it, how long wad this a thing?


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Capang said:


> I'm not sure the "average" guest even knew about this option. We saw a couple of small signs but I knew about it from the dis. Sure it was costly, but for a week long trip where people planned to hop it was pretty convenient. It wasn't well advertised.


Agree. Never heard of it until announced it was done on this thread.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> It seemed popular to me and I loved using it. I would gladly have paid for it again.



Could the service be ending due to construction backstage at Magic Kingdom and Epcot? Not sure how close the access point is to Universe of Energy but in my head it seems like they would have been close (the stop was behind guest relations in the park, right?).


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Could the service be ending due to construction backstage at Magic Kingdom and Epcot? Not sure how close the access point is to Universe of Energy but in my head it seems like they would have been close (the stop was behind guest relations in the park, right?).


I would think that's not the reason. I have to think they want to push Minnie vans instead or this wasn't as profitable as hoped.


----------



## MommaBerd

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Never heard of it, how long wad this a thing?



Sometime December 2016


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> I would think that's not the reason. I have to think they want to push Minnie vans instead or this wasn't as profitable as hoped.



But (and you know this) everyone agreed THE biggest perk was bypassing security. Minnie Vans don't provide that benefit. 

When people consistently reported 6, 8, 10 people on an entire bus going to another park, it was definitely a "demand" problem.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> But (and you know this) everyone agreed THE biggest perk was bypassing security. Minnie Vans don't provide that benefit.
> 
> When people consistently reported 6, 8, 10 people on an entire bus going to another park, it was definitely a "demand" problem.


Exactly. I loved bypassing security!


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> It seemed popular to me and I loved using it. I would gladly have paid for it again.


I was planning to get it on my next trip. Never got a chance to use it.


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> I'm not sure the "average" guest even knew about this option. We saw a couple of small signs but I knew about it from the dis. Sure it was costly, but for a week long trip where people planned to hop it was pretty convenient. It wasn't well advertised.


I don't even consider it "costly" if you wanted to hop. It would, potentially, cut your hop time in half - for $29/week.

I'd pay $60 a week just to bypass security (after my first pass, of course).

A lot of people seem excited about the Minne Vans, but Minnie is $20 per trip and you don't get to bypass security.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> Darn. That service was fantastic.


Unless it drizzled for 5min... That was our experience this past week. Useless, sadly. ~ $120 of useless. I doubt our experience was unique in the summer.


----------



## Capang

STLstone said:


> I don't even consider it "costly" if you wanted to hop. It would, potentially, cut your hop time in half - for $29/week.
> 
> I'd pay $60 a week just to bypass security (after my first pass, of course).
> 
> A lot of people seem excited about the Minne Vans, but Minnie is $20 per trip and you don't get to bypass security.


I meant costly in terms of shelling out $120 for a family of 4 to get something that is provided for free. That's money we could save to spend on something else. I agree the bypassing security was worth it. Getting dropped off with easy access to all the attractions was fantastic. Completely worth it which is why we decided we would do the express again. Bummed it is gone.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Can someone pass the kleenex!



Bleh, wish they hadn't had that music going on during the ride, would have liked to have heard the whole thing.


----------



## Gastonecrosse

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Siemens Abruptly Leaves Spaceship Earth Corporate Lounge Before Contract End, Disney Taking Ownership Immediately*



I have been out of touch and I came in to read about 60 pages of catch up material and hit this!  Dang, this really is a bummer as we love that place, and now that we are parents we hoped to use it more than ever before


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Very disappointed that the express transportation is ending.



Do we know if it is gone and that's the end of it or gone but they may revisit it/tweak it in the future?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know if it is gone and that's the end of it or gone but they may revisit it/tweak it in the future?


It possible but I feel their focus will be on Minnie Vans for now.


----------



## writerguyfl

pepperandchips said:


> Could the service be ending due to construction backstage at Magic Kingdom and Epcot? Not sure how close the access point is to Universe of Energy but in my head it seems like they would have been close (the stop was behind guest relations in the park, right?).



This is an interesting thought.  Disney probably could have moved the Epcot location somewhere away from the construction that will be happening at Universe of Energy.  Perhaps using the access road on the east side of Spaceship Earth behind The Living Seas.

But, there aren't really any easy alternatives for Magic Kingdom.  The location that is used for these buses in Tomorrowland only has one access point.  And it's right where the construction of the new theatre will go.  Juggling construction traffic with scheduled buses probably isn't worth the hassle.









Link to Bing Map: https://binged.it/2uX4ZoR

I'd bet these construction issues plus the overall lack of riders probably contributed to the end of this program.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, wish they hadn't had that music going on during the ride, would have liked to have heard the whole thing.



I agree.  What got me was watching the CM's.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> I'd bet these construction issues plus the overall lack of riders probably contributed to the end of this program.



Feels like lack of riders is enough of a reason to me. That, and I can imagine maybe people being annoyed -- like we were after paying ~$120 -- to find just how easily it closes due to weather. I can imagine a lot of complaints.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> I would think that's not the reason. I have to think they want to push Minnie vans instead or this wasn't as profitable as hoped.



I'm going Minnie vans.  I have absolutely no evidence than my own personal thought, but $20 one way is a big time cost, especially when you could do this express transport for a week at nearly that price.  My thought is (again, no evidence and I could be completely wrong) that Minnie vans aren't doing nearly as well as they thought and this is their way to try to push people to use them more.  Or the other alternative is both are too expensive and Disney is starting to see that with all the increases in charges people just don't have the disposable income at the parks for things like this.  At any rate, could be interesting


----------



## preemiemama

LSLS said:


> I'm going Minnie vans.  I have absolutely no evidence than my own personal thought, but $20 one way is a big time cost, especially when you could do this express transport for a week at nearly that price.  My thought is (again, no evidence and I could be completely wrong) that Minnie vans aren't doing nearly as well as they thought and this is their way to try to push people to use them more.  Or the other alternative is both are too expensive and Disney is starting to see that with all the increases in charges people just don't have the disposable income at the parks for things like this.  At any rate, could be interesting


I had the same thought about the vans.  More profit for Disney.  Just a bonus that they don't need to worry about weather complaints.  Unfortunately, I think the lack of disposable income line has yet to be hit.  I would love for it to happen, but don't think we're there yet.  Some of the room rates people are reporting lately, though, might be getting us closer!


----------



## MommaBerd

@pepperandchips When you first mentioned construction as a reason, I kinda blew it off (sorry! )  but I also didn't really think it through. When @writerguyfl backed up your case, it really makes sense...in tandem with demand issues.

The wording was that the service will be "suspended" and the source with knowledge didn't rule out the possibility of Disney bringing it back in some other form or system. But, I wonder if they do bring it back, it won't be until after all the construction is complete.

I wish that they would have "bundled" it for a time - maybe even for free - with the Park Hoppers. You know, get people hooked on it, and then either charge for it OR raise the price of PHs and include it.

ETA: Didn't see a dedicated thread for this, so I apologize if I have "prolonged " the conversation!


----------



## LSLS

preemiemama said:


> I had the same thought about the vans.  More profit for Disney.  Just a bonus that they don't need to worry about weather complaints.  Unfortunately, I think the lack of disposable income line has yet to be hit.  I would love for it to happen, but don't think we're there yet.  Some of the room rates people are reporting lately, though, might be getting us closer!



I pretty much agree.  I don't think there is a complete lack, but I think with the way some of these extras have been selling (thinking of the Halloween Party last year not selling out a lot of dates, or at least not until the last minute, the pay for extra hours that seemed to flop, the cabanas, etc.) they may be getting to the line.  Like I said, I'm thinking it is the vans, but just throwing out what could be an alternative theory IF neither the express nor the Minnie vans have been selling well.


----------



## jlundeen

I guess I would agree that people weren't spending for extras as much, if the resorts weren't so full...the discounts offered this year for fall and late fall are tiny, and have practically zero availability.  If people are not spending on things, I would think that would be reflected in resort occupancy, especially at the Deluxe level.


----------



## atricks

Strong rumor circulating that suggests Universal will announce the immediste closure of Fear Factor Live for the Ministry of Magic to open along with the Dragon Challenge replacement in islands.


 Announcement could be very soon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It possible but I feel their focus will be on Minnie Vans for now.



Just feels like biggest plus of the express transport was skipping security at the second park - which the MinnieVans don't address.  Be great if they could figure out something - almost like give you the equivalent of a TSA pre-check or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I guess I would agree that people weren't spending for extras as much, if the resorts weren't so full...the discounts offered this year for fall and late fall are tiny, and have practically zero availability.  If people are not spending on things, I would think that would be reflected in resort occupancy, especially at the Deluxe level.



I think some of it isn't the extras themselves but the cost of those extras - like the parties have really gotten expensive - at some point people say it just isn't worth it.  And with the express transport, after paying for the hoppers themselves for a family of 4 to pay an additional $120 when they aren't sure if/when they will use it is a bit to ask


----------



## TheMaxRebo

atricks said:


> Strong rumor circulating that suggests Universal will announce the immediste closure of Fear Factor Live for the Ministry of Magic to open along with the Dragon Challenge replacement in islands.
> 
> 
> Announcement could be very soon.



Interesting - I always was picturing the MoM being the center point to a third HP land in the new third gate (non-water park)

Hmmm, do we know the theme of the replacement for Dragon Challenge?  Wonder if it could be like the floo system since that was a big way people traveled to the MoM


----------



## LSLS

jlundeen said:


> I guess I would agree that people weren't spending for extras as much, if the resorts weren't so full...the discounts offered this year for fall and late fall are tiny, and have practically zero availability.  If people are not spending on things, I would think that would be reflected in resort occupancy, especially at the Deluxe level.



This is where honestly I'm completely confused.  If I remember, the summer had discounts we have never really seen before on hotels which is when people started really questioning occupancy, but now the fall appears all booked up (though what is available seems to always be higher end hotels if that means anything).  I just can't figure out what the deal is with all of this.

Though that said, it kind of goes towards my point.  I'm using disposable as a way of saying that people don't have the extra cash for the little extras like these things because the prices on rooms/tickets have gone up enough.  Basically where people would love to use these things and would have in the past, that money now goes towards just getting onto property.  Like I said, I still lean towards the vans not selling well at all and this being a way to try and sell them as I assumed the express sold decently as it seemed like a nice deal for anyone staying on longer vacations.


----------



## jknezek

I don't see why they can't run the Minnie Vans backstage at some point in the future. Then you don't need to keep unfilled buses on schedule. You also don't need the CMs waiting back there. You can use the Minnie Driver since you know your guests should be waiting just on the other side of "backstage" for an on-demand service. The driver hops out and escorts them to the vehicle.

I expect we will see this, with an upcharge for each "backstage" pick up or delivery. It gives them more flexibility, more ability to upcharge, and less expenses in having unneeded vehicles and CMs standing around. Probably be a while since the Minnie Van rollout seems very deliberate.

But if they couldn't fill the buses, but still see a desire for this premium service, this is absolutely the way to go once the infrastructure (enough Minnie Vans) are in service.


----------



## circus4u

Photos of GrandAve area progress
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-grand-avenue-road-trees-progress-august-2017/

Food and Wine Guide Map
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/2017-epcot-food-wine-festival-guidemap/


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> I don't see why they can't run the Minnie Vans backstage at some point in the future. Then you don't need to keep unfilled buses on schedule. You also don't need the CMs waiting back there. You can use the Minnie Driver since you know your guests should be waiting just on the other side of "backstage" for an on-demand service. The driver hops out and escorts them to the vehicle.
> 
> I expect we will see this, with an upcharge for each "backstage" pick up or delivery. It gives them more flexibility, more ability to upcharge, and less expenses in having unneeded vehicles and CMs standing around. Probably be a while since the Minnie Van rollout seems very deliberate.
> 
> But if they couldn't fill the buses, but still see a desire for this premium service, this is absolutely the way to go once the infrastructure (enough Minnie Vans) are in service.



Exactly, I thought it was point to point.


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> I don't see why they can't run the Minnie Vans backstage at some point in the future. Then you don't need to keep unfilled buses on schedule. You also don't need the CMs waiting back there. You can use the Minnie Driver since you know your guests should be waiting just on the other side of "backstage" for an on-demand service. The driver hops out and escorts them to the vehicle.
> 
> I expect we will see this, with an upcharge for each "backstage" pick up or delivery. It gives them more flexibility, more ability to upcharge, and less expenses in having unneeded vehicles and CMs standing around. Probably be a while since the Minnie Van rollout seems very deliberate.
> 
> But if they couldn't fill the buses, but still see a desire for this premium service, this is absolutely the way to go once the infrastructure (enough Minnie Vans) are in service.



Now that I can see as a future expansion of the service. As it stands now I don't think minnie vans are the reason for express to go away. It's not in wide release yet so even if people wanted to take it, I think they still need to be at one of the participating resorts or DVCs. But in the future, I could see it. But $20 one way is too expensive for me to use but great for larger families with little kids.


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> Now that I can see as a future expansion of the service. As it stands now I don't think minnie vans are the reason for express to go away. It's not in wide release yet so even if people wanted to take it, I think they still need to be at one of the participating resorts or DVCs. But in the future, I could see it. But $20 one way is too expensive for me to use but great for larger families with little kids.


Well, thinking about the next step of this - maybe there would be a flat upcharge for folks to spend $XX for their entire vacation for using the Minnie Vans to go between parks, or from point to point....depending of family/group size, it could be a real time saver, and in the long run, maybe a good add-on expense.  I would look at it for the right price.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> Well, thinking about the next step of this - maybe there would be a flat upcharge for folks to spend $XX for their entire vacation for using the Minnie Vans to go between parks, or from point to point....depending of family/group size, it could be a real time saver, and in the long run, maybe a good add-on expense.  I would look at it for the right price.



Also an excellent point. If they did basically the express service but on-demand, that would be great. My biggest want is skipping security on the park hop. Plus being able to go to an EMH park or straight back to the resort would be a big plus. That would definitely make me take a closer look.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

atricks said:


> Strong rumor circulating that suggests Universal will announce the immediste closure of Fear Factor Live for the Ministry of Magic to open along with the Dragon Challenge replacement in islands.
> 
> 
> Announcement could be very soon.


I'm honestly surprised Fear Factor Live is still around. But then again I didn't think they would revive the show with Ludacris either.


----------



## DISnewjersey

atricks said:


> Strong rumor circulating that suggests Universal will announce the immediste closure of Fear Factor Live for the Ministry of Magic to open along with the Dragon Challenge replacement in islands.
> 
> 
> Announcement could be very soon.



Damn. Universal really is going all-in with one IP if they move forward with this expansion. I know they have Nintendo in the pipeline but Harry Potter would still be a considerable portion of their parks. 

I'm not sure if that's good or bad for the long term.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

STLstone said:


> I was planning to get it on my next trip. Never got a chance to use it.


Me too!  Now I have to find a new strategy...  *sigh*  We are NOT driving on vacation!  It's one of my DH's Top 5 "must-have" things.


----------



## saskdw

Any update on the birth of the baby tigers?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Lion King has finally been released on Digital HD today!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Haunted Mansion merchandise 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photos-awesome-new-haunted-mansion-items-released-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MissGina5

DISnewjersey said:


> Damn. Universal really is going all-in with one IP if they move forward with this expansion. I know they have Nintendo in the pipeline but Harry Potter would still be a considerable portion of their parks.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's good or bad for the long term.


It's good for Potter fans like me but I wouldnt mind seeing things like Seuss get more added to it


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Haunted Mansion merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photos-awesome-new-haunted-mansion-items-released-walt-disney-world/


NEED the Leota shirt!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emporium gears up for Halloween

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/emporium-gears-halloween/


----------



## Brocktoon

DISnewjersey said:


> Damn. Universal really is going all-in with one IP if they move forward with this expansion. I know they have Nintendo in the pipeline but Harry Potter would still be a considerable portion of their parks.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's good or bad for the long term.



There's supposed to be another Harry Potter supplemental book coming before the end of the year, and I believe they've planned 2 or 3 more 'Fantastic Beasts' movies so I see Harry Potter continuing to go head-to-head with Star Wars from an IP standpoint in the parks.  I'm not particularly a Harry Potter fan but I know plenty of people who traveled to the Orlando area and their #1 priority of all the area attractions was the Wizarding World.


----------



## HolRae

saskdw said:


> Any update on the birth of the baby tigers?


I've been wondering about this also.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emporium gears up for Halloween
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/emporium-gears-halloween/


Just saw Halloween stuff today... wish we were here for that!


----------



## skier_pete

Geez- I miss a couple of days and ALL this stuff happening!



rteetz said:


> Fun fact I saw on twitter. With today's two closures the two rides had 95 animatronic figures, all now going away.



Is it sad that the first thing I thought of when I read this post was "Yeah, but only 38 of the them actually worked."  But seriously,  GMR had a huge number of animatronics but most of them were EXTREMELY static. Think of Mary Poppins bobbing up and down, Tarzan swinging on his vine, Sigorney Weaver hiding from an Alien, Indiana Jones lifting the ark up and down. Besides the Wicked Witch, the rest of the animatronics in GMR were rather cheap versions of what we think of a good animatronics. Even compared to ancient stuff from Pirates and HM they weren't very impressive. Now the Ellen AAs were nifty as hell. 



mikepizzo said:


> Also, doesn't it look like the Carthay Circle building to the right of Grauman's?
> 
> Before anyone tells me I'm a crazy person, I fully know this, and I'm sure it's just a fun was of writing out Disney's Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Just an interesting observation.



A while ago there was rumor they would put a Carthay Circle restaurant into DHS - but I will also point out there already IS a Carthay circle building in DHS. It's down towards the Theater of the Stars. It's a souvenir shop! 



rteetz said:


> Very disappointed that the express transportation is ending.



I was surprised to see this go so fast - what about 6 months of operation, but here's what I think was likely to have happened:
1) Started it up at a low price, saw some success - but was not profitable.
2) Raised the price and business went down - yet still was not profitable. 
As others said, it wasn't particularly well advertised, and from the sound of it not frequently very busy. It only makes sense to do it if it's profitable. 

I don't really get the "Minnie Vans are replacing it" talk. There are already busses that go from park-to-park. Taking a Minnie Van should show no advantage over the park busses besides not having to wait the 10-20 minutes for the bus, and even that is assuming that they stock Minnie Vans in front of the parks. 

We were considering it for our trip in November, but in the end had decided it wasn't worth it, we were thinking that we might use it twice, and to pay $60 to save maybe 40 minutes of time seemed like a really poor use of money. Too bad though - because even if we didn't use it, it was something that people could pay extra to actually GET something extra, while at the same time not affecting those that chose not to use it.


----------



## SaharanTea

********** said:


> We were considering it for our trip in November, but *in the end had decided it wasn't worth it*, we were thinking that we might use it twice, and to pay $60 to save maybe 40 minutes of time seemed like a really poor use of money. Too bad though - because even if we didn't use it, it was something that people could pay extra to actually GET something extra, while at the same time not affecting those that chose not to use it.



This was me on our last trip.  Too many of our hops came at times the service wouldn't even be running, or it would be really close to those times.  Plus, we sometimes hop to dinner and then back to another park.  I tried, but I couldn't ever square the cost with the benefit in my plans, especially having to pay for four.  

I've seen quite a few on this board rave about it, but almost every single one of them talked about how few people were on the buses.  Kind of makes it seem obvious why it's not continuing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.

Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.
> 
> Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.


I think if I was a family of 4-6 and needed car seats, I think Minnie Vans would be great. As a solo traveler I wouldn't do it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.
> 
> Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.


I wonder if they're aiming for...

Families with young kids... reliable car seats available
Those not familiar with or trusting of Uber/Lyft but who'll trust Disney (international and otherwise)


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wonder if they're aiming for...
> 
> Families with young kids... reliable car seats available
> Those not familiar with or trusting of Uber/Lyft but who'll trust Disney (international and otherwise)



That's exactly who they're aiming for. Add in people who resort hop a lot OR don't like park buses and/or waiting on buses to return from the park.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wonder if they're aiming for...
> 
> Those not familiar with or trusting of Uber/Lyft but who'll trust Disney (international and otherwise)


I would fall into this category. 

I might try the Minnie Van once, but I wouldn't see myself doing it every time. It would probably depend on how quickly I'm wanting to get to my next location and not worry about waiting for busses.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> I don't really get the "Minnie Vans are replacing it" talk.
> 
> even that is assuming that they stock Minnie Vans in front of the parks.
> 
> We were considering it for our trip in November, but in the end had decided it wasn't worth it, we were thinking that we might use it twice, and to pay $60 to save maybe 40 minutes of time seemed like a really poor use of money. Too bad though - because even if we didn't use it, it was something that people could pay extra to actually GET something extra, while at the same time not affecting those that chose not to use it.



Maybe as an uber and app replacement?

Anyway, these were in the MK lot last month, not sure if they were to be painted and part or the plan though.


----------



## Roxyfire

jade1 said:


> Maybe as an uber and app replacement?
> 
> Anyway, these were in the MK lot last month, not sure if they were to be painted and part or the plan though.
> 
> View attachment 262031



That does look like the traverse to me, but it's kinda small to be for sure. They just need to put a vinyl wrap on it, I think it's a pretty quick process for one but would get tedious to do a bunch!


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Maybe as an uber and app replacement?
> 
> Anyway, these were in the MK lot last month, not sure if they were to be painted and part or the plan though.
> 
> View attachment 262031


Those are Chevy Equinox's not Traverses. Those would only be able to hold 4 people not 6.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Those are Chevy Equinox's not Traverses. Those would only be able to hold 4 people not 6.



Must be a different project. There were way more than in that pic.

Just weird S Pete mentioned a stock in front of the parks, triggered my memory of the pic.


----------



## jade1

Still curious why the "pick up" spot on the app couldn't be in the back of the park (like express had)  and then avoid screening at the next park. But I was never back there so maybe it's not a feasible area.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George is Now Hiring with New Opening Date Set for Early 2018


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> Those are Chevy Equinox's not Traverses. Those would only be able to hold 4 people not 6.



Just a thought.  Does the app ask how many people in your party?  If so, maybe these will be used for parties of 2 or three which leaves the Traverses for 4 or more, or those that require car seats.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Still curious why the "pick up" spot on the app couldn't be in the back of the park (like express had)  and then avoid screening at the next park. But I was never back there so maybe it's not a feasible area.


Then they'd need CMs on hand to walk each party back... and don't get me started again on the weather-suspending-service issue because of that fact...


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Just a thought.  Does the app ask how many people in your party?  If so, maybe these will be used for parties of 2 or three which leaves the Traverses for 4 or more, or those that require car seats.


I don't believe it does. So far it has only been the Traverses. They also have a large van for handicap accessibility.


----------



## jlundeen

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.
> 
> Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.


I think the only time I would be interested in the Minnie Van would be at the end of a long day when I just can't handle a long line up for standing on a bus.  Then I'd pay the $20, and if someone else from my resort wanted to share the ride, you bet I'd do it!


----------



## amberpi

Candlelady said:


> Just a thought.  Does the app ask how many people in your party?  If so, maybe these will be used for parties of 2 or three which leaves the Traverses for 4 or more, or those that require car seats.



Lyft and Uber apps do not ask for your party size, although I've never been in one with more than me, and very occasionally, a date, so I've never had to consider it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Haunted Mansion merchandise
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photos-awesome-new-haunted-mansion-items-released-walt-disney-world/



That shirt with the characters in the bat shape is very cool


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wonder if they're aiming for...
> 
> Families with young kids... reliable car seats available
> Those not familiar with or trusting of Uber/Lyft but who'll trust Disney (international and otherwise)



My wife won't trust Uber/Lyft for some reason - so that is a segment of the market. We've been paying $15-30 for taxis for years, so $20 for a Minnie Van seems fine by me once or twice a vacation. (We would use it primarily to get back to our resort after a dinner at a different resort.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> My wife won't trust Uber/Lyft for some reason - so that is a segment of the market. We've been paying $15-30 for taxis for years, so $20 for a Minnie Van seems fine by me once or twice a vacation. (We would use it primarily to get back to our resort after a dinner at a different resort.)



I know a lot of people that don't like Uber's business model and refuse to use them 

Between people like that, people like your wife, and people with kids that need multiple car seats or just bigger groups - I think it is more about expanding they pie or people that use car sharing at Disney rather than trying to take Uber's slice


----------



## vallygirl0221

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.
> 
> Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.



I can say I would pay the 20 dollars flat fee for the minnie vans when I have nephews I am aavid uber/lyft user and to get one with just 1 car seat let alone 2 you are more than likely at looking at a minimum charge of over 20 bucks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vallygirl0221 said:


> I can say I would pay the 20 dollars flat fee for the minnie vans when I have nephews I am aavid uber/lyft user and to get one with just 1 car seat let alone 2 you are more than likely at looking at a minimum charge of over 20 bucks.



I recall someone looking into it and when you are looking at ~6 people you are at Uber XL and they compared a few routes and in most Uber XL was slightly cheaper but for some it was even more than $20 

So when you are thinking of it for 1-2 adults, Uber definitely is cheaper, but for larger groups/kids needing carseats, etc. the $20 isn't that out of line


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall someone looking into it and when you are looking at ~6 people you are at Uber XL and they compared a few routes and in most Uber XL was slightly cheaper but for some it was even more than $20
> 
> So when you are thinking of it for 1-2 adults, Uber definitely is cheaper, but for larger groups/kids needing carseats, etc. the $20 isn't that out of line


The important thing for me is that the Minnie Van can come all the way up to the bus stop area, where Uber can't at all parks.  I'm not sure where pickup is, but it isn't as close.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New luxury hotel coming to Disneyland area

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/anaheim-says-goodbye-to-the-anabella-hotel-and-hello-to-luxury/


----------



## luisov

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hmmm, do we know the theme of the replacement for Dragon Challenge?



Forbidden Forest, as far as I understand. It's just a rumor, I believe, but it does make sense considering that the forest is actually in front of Hogwarts.

I'm not sure what kind of attraction they could go for that is based on the MoM though. Bureaucracy: The Ride sounds like an instant hit.


----------



## StrawberryChan

given that it's replacing the fear factor stage, it'll likely still be a stage show (so they can keep bill & ted) but probably one hyper-themed where members from the audience are selected to become witches and wizards


----------



## pepperandchips

StrawberryChan said:


> given that it's replacing the fear factor stage, it'll likely still be a stage show (so they can keep bill & ted) but probably one hyper-themed where members from the audience are selected to become witches and wizards



This is the last year for Bill & Ted at HHN. News just broke today!

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/univer...cellent-halloween-adventure-ending-this-year/


----------



## StrawberryChan

for real?? woah, thanks for sharing

then they're definitely making way for the ministry of magic already


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> I'm not sure what kind of attraction they could go for that is based on the MoM though. Bureaucracy: The Ride sounds like an instant hit.



Sounds like a ride based on Star Wars Epsde II


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DrunkJam

Oh,


jlundeen said:


> Well, thinking about the next step of this - maybe there would be a flat upcharge for folks to spend $XX for their entire vacation for using the Minnie Vans to go between parks, or from point to point....depending of family/group size, it could be a real time saver, and in the long run, maybe a good add-on expense.  I would look at it for the right price.


 wow, yes, I never thought of this, a one off length of stay charge for this would TOTALLY be a thing I would be seriously considering, if not definitely be paying for. Because it eliminates ALL the transport worries. And is not just about park to park.


----------



## DrunkJam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm curious how successful the Minnie Vans will be.
> 
> Personally, I won't pay $20 for a Minnie Van when I can pay $7 for an Uber, but I guess we'll see.


We don't use uber, it's exploitative, difficult business model is a step beyond what we will support. Which is not to say that we don't buy unethical goods and services, but we do try, and these do cause a lot of issues. That said, we have never used a cab on WDW property, it's only an issue for us now as our circumstances have changed.


----------



## MommaBerd

DrunkJam said:


> Oh,
> 
> wow, yes, I never thought of this, a one off length of stay charge for this would TOTALLY be a thing I would be seriously considering, if not definitely be paying for. Because it eliminates ALL the transport worries. And is not just about park to park.



Then why not rent a car? IF Disney were to provide this service, it would surely be more than the cost of renting a car, because otherwise EVERYONE will want to use it, and then you're back to waiting on Disney transportation...


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


>



What a life! I love influencer marketing!


----------



## DrunkJam

MommaBerd said:


> Then why not rent a car? IF Disney were to provide this service, it would surely be more than the cost of renting a car, because otherwise EVERYONE will want to use it, and then you're back to waiting on Disney transportation...


None of us drive! We don't need to here, (and DH is too ill now anyway) Plus, although I do have a license, I would be terrified coming from UK to drive in Orlando, around WDW! It's been almost 10 years since I last drove at all, and 20 since I drove in USA, and that was on rural routes. I would be a danger to my family and others trying to navigate the roads around WDW!


----------



## MommaBerd

DrunkJam said:


> None of us drive! We don't need to here, (and DH is too ill now anyway) Plus, although I do have a license, I would be terrified coming from UK to drive in Orlando, around WDW! It's been almost 10 years since I last drove at all, and 20 since I drove in USA, and that was on rural routes. I would be a danger to my family and others trying to navigate the roads around WDW!



Oops - sorry!  I guess I take it for granted that everyone drives... I just can't see Disney offering the Minnie Van service for a flat fee, though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Oops - sorry!  I guess I take it for granted that everyone drives... I just can't see Disney offering the Minnie Van service for a flat fee, though.



In concert t it sounds like a great idea but I think you are right that either they would have to make it prohibitively expensive or, if it was a reasonable amount, so many people would sign up that they wouldn't have the supply for the demand 

I wonder if you could see them being included with some VIP experiences.  Like, an upgraded version of a dessert party comes with an included MinnieVan ride post event


----------



## DrunkJam

MommaBerd said:


> Oops - sorry!  I guess I take it for granted that everyone drives... I just can't see Disney offering the Minnie Van service for a flat fee, though.


You are almost certainly right, but, it might be nice if they could maybe sell a kind of Minnie Van Carnet, so you buy x journeys with a discount based on how many you advance pay?
It won't help us, since our last trip is in December, but, it might work?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile order rollout complete

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-restaurants-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch closes August 20th again

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/stitchs-great-escape-close-sunday-august-20th/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch closes August 20th again
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/stitchs-great-escape-close-sunday-august-20th/



Please be forever, please be forever, please be forever...with an announcement of something amazing taking its place. Or Alien Encounter being resurrected.


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> Then why not rent a car? IF Disney were to provide this service, it would surely be more than the cost of renting a car, because otherwise EVERYONE will want to use it, and then you're back to waiting on Disney transportation...


If this is anywhere near affordable, or even a possible add on, (and I sincerely doubt either will ever happen, but one can hope...), I would rather do it, than rent a car because I don't want to deal with traffic, parking, etc.


----------



## jlundeen

amberpi said:


> Please be forever, please be forever, please be forever...with an announcement of something amazing taking its place. Or Alien Encounter being resurrected.


If anything needs to be just a "memory" I can't think of better candidate attraction...

ETA:  Talking about Stitch, not Aiien, I really really miss Alien.


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> Maybe as an uber and app replacement?
> 
> Anyway, these were in the MK lot last month, not sure if they were to be painted and part or the plan though.
> 
> View attachment 262031





jade1 said:


> Must be a different project. There were way more than in that pic.
> 
> Just weird S Pete mentioned a stock in front of the parks, triggered my memory of the pic.



On our late June/early July trip, we saw a huge fleet of what appeared to be Kia SUVs.  I'm not a car guy, and I didn't take a picture, but if memory serves they were Kias.

EIDT:  I'm not saying the cars in your picture are Kias, just saying that I saw what must have been a completely different fleet.  They were darker color SUVs, all in a line.  Can't remember exactly where on property it was.  Perhaps near a construction area, to be used by the construction people, if that's a thing?


----------



## Brocktoon

amberpi said:


> Please be forever, please be forever, please be forever...with an announcement of something amazing taking its place. Or Alien Encounter being resurrected.



A while back there were rumors of something Wreck-it-Ralph themed going there ... but that was well before D23 and I don't think there has been any mention since


----------



## vallygirl0221

Brocktoon said:


> A while back there were rumors of something Wreck-it-Ralph themed going there ... but that was well before D23 and I don't think there has been any mention since


I would love something, anything, Wreck-it-Ralph themed to go in any park, it is one of my favorite recent films and has zero representation


----------



## jknezek

amberpi said:


> Please be forever, please be forever, please be forever...with an announcement of something amazing taking its place. Or Alien Encounter being resurrected.



Here's the thing, I hate when they close things and don't replace them. We have no announcement of a replacement, therefore this is just a closure to save Disney money. Now, of all the attractions in all the parks, this is certainly one I would mourn very little, however it is still an attraction we are paying for with the ever-rising ticket costs, that is being shut down with no announced plan to rebuild the space.

Closing Stitch is not the answer. Closing and replacing it is. I hate when Disney does this, even with a crappy attraction.


----------



## vallygirl0221

jknezek said:


> Here's the thing, I hate when they close things and don't replace them. We have no announcement of a replacement, therefore this is just a closure to save Disney money. Now, of all the attractions in all the parks, this is certainly one I would mourn very little, however it is still an attraction we are paying for with the ever-rising ticket costs, that is being shut down with no announced plan to rebuild the space.
> 
> Closing Stitch is not the answer. Closing and replacing it is. I hate when Disney does this, even with a crappy attraction.



In theory I agree, in practice however I am not going to be going on the ride whether it is open or not so to me it is a waste of space either way. Also given that every time I have been there and it has actually been open the wait time has been a walk on 5 or 10 minutes which means it isn't eating people and making my wait elsewhere decreased either. 

Personally I would rather see them close it for good even if they don't have something lined up just yet for the very simple reason that I think they would put more effort to find something to put in that location if they didn't have "we can just open up stitch again" to fall back on.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

There's a rumor floating around that Universal announcing the farewell tour of "Bill and Ted's Excellent Halloween Adventure" might be related to the Fear Factor show building being torn apart for a new Harry Potter attraction (possibly Ministry of Magic).


----------



## dlavender

vallygirl0221 said:


> In theory I agree, in practice however I am not going to be going on the ride whether it is open or not so to me it is a waste of space either way. Also given that every time I have been there and it has actually been open the wait time has been a walk on 5 or 10 minutes which means it isn't eating people and making my wait elsewhere decreased either.
> 
> Personally I would rather see them close it for good even if they don't have something lined up just yet for the very simple reason that I think they would put more effort to find something to put in that location if they didn't have "we can just open up stitch again" to fall back on.



On the flip side, 1 person locked down in Stitch is 1 person off the street.  

Sound's like a campaign slogan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

vallygirl0221 said:


> In theory I agree, in practice however I am not going to be going on the ride whether it is open or not so to me it is a waste of space either way. Also given that every time I have been there and it has actually been open the wait time has been a walk on 5 or 10 minutes which means it isn't eating people and making my wait elsewhere decreased either.
> 
> Personally I would rather see them close it for good even if they don't have something lined up just yet for the very simple reason that I think they would put more effort to find something to put in that location if they didn't have "we can just open up stitch again" to fall back on.


I'll say though, and maybe they are one off type things, but on vlogs Stitch did have 30+ waits at times and this was since they made the attraction seasonal. But I haven't been paying enough attention to MDE to track that sort of thing. It's just what I've seen in vlogs every now and then.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'll say though, and maybe they are one off type things, but on vlogs Stitch did have 30+ waits at times and this was since they made the attraction seasonal. But I haven't been paying enough attention to MDE to track that sort of thing. It's just what I've seen in vlogs every now and then.


I'm going to group people willing to wait 30 minutes for Stitch with the masochists...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I'm going to group people willing to wait 30 minutes for Stitch with the masochists...




Well you gotta try it once right? 

Even I did it....once...but alas I remember how Alien Encounter was like and even though it scared me as a kid it is leagues above Stitch..but of course that's just my opinion I do know some like the attraction as it currently is.


----------



## Sweettears

jknezek said:


> Here's the thing, I hate when they close things and don't replace them. We have no announcement of a replacement, therefore this is just a closure to save Disney money. Now, of all the attractions in all the parks, this is certainly one I would mourn very little, however it is still an attraction we are paying for with the ever-rising ticket costs, that is being shut down with no announced plan to rebuild the space.
> 
> Closing Stitch is not the answer. Closing and replacing it is. I hate when Disney does this, even with a crappy attraction.


I believe that it was announced some time ago that Stitch would be a seasonal ride based on park demand.  I believe this closing is just in keeping with that approach and has no further meaning.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I believe that it was announced some time ago that Stitch would be a seasonal ride based on park demand.  I believe this closing is just in keeping with that approach and has no further meaning.


Correct


----------



## John Gallagher

vallygirl0221 said:


> In theory I agree, in practice however I am not going to be going on the ride whether it is open or not so to me it is a waste of space either way. Also given that every time I have been there and it has actually been open the wait time has been a walk on 5 or 10 minutes which means it isn't eating people and making my wait elsewhere decreased either.
> 
> Personally I would rather see them close it for good even if they don't have something lined up just yet for the very simple reason that I think they would put more effort to find something to put in that location if they didn't have "we can just open up stitch again" to fall back on.


The saddest thing for me if it were to close for good is that Stitch is such an iconic character he deserves an attraction, but SGE is not the right one. I would love to see a Lilo and Stitch dark ride or something where you can see the true, lovable side of Stitch. Stitch is a favorite character for many (including myself) and he needs more than just a meet and greet.


----------



## jknezek

Sweettears said:


> I believe that it was announced some time ago that Stitch would be a seasonal ride based on park demand.  I believe this closing is just in keeping with that approach and has no further meaning.





rteetz said:


> Correct



Yeah. And River Country went seasonal in 2001. How'd that work out? Wonders of Life was seasonal too. How's that pavilion doing? SGE is going away. Maybe not this "seasonal closing", but soon. It's going to be tagged seasonal and the seasons will come and go. Only CoP has come back from the seasonal tag, and that's most likely because it is based on one of the rides that started it all.


----------



## jlundeen

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well you gotta try it once right?
> 
> Even I did it....once...but alas I remember how Alien Encounter was like and even though it scared me as a kid it is leagues above Stitch..but of course that's just my opinion I do know some like the attraction as it currently is.


Very true...until someone actually tries it, they don't know how awful it is....ask my adult DD and SIL  who didn't believe me....they do now.... LOL!  As a family with pre-teens, we fell in love with Alien, and still grieve the loss.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Yeah. And River Country went seasonal in 2001. How'd that work out? Wonders of Life was seasonal too. How's that pavilion doing? SGE is going away. Maybe not this "seasonal closing", but soon. It's going to be tagged seasonal and the seasons will come and go. Only CoP has come back from the seasonal tag, and that's most likely because it is based on one of the rides that started it all.


Horizons went seasonal before it left too. Stitch will eventually go away.


----------



## Tigger's ally

John Gallagher said:


> The saddest thing for me if it were to close for good is that Stitch is such an iconic character he deserves an attraction, but SGE is not the right one. I would love to see a Lilo and Stitch dark ride or something where you can see the true, lovable side of Stitch. Stitch is a favorite character for many (including myself) and he needs more than just a meet and greet.



Hello Stitch, meet Figment.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Hello Stitch, meet Figment.


Mr Toad is drunk over there by the bar, yes the little guy sitting between Timekeeper and the Norse Gods, and be sure to avoid Alien... he's pretty pissed at you.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> Mr Toad is drunk over there by the bar, yes the little guy sitting between Timekeeper and the Norse Gods, and be sure to avoid Alien... he's pretty pissed at you.



And when the Macaws from Tiki end up in that saloon, then I will finally start screaming with the rest of ya'all!


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> And when the Macaws from Tiki end up in that saloon, then I will finally start screaming with the rest of ya'all!


Well... you never know. Snow White spent some time at the bar before heading back out again. The Tiki Room has already, quite literally, risen from the ashes once. Hopefully there is some bad juju around WDW HQ about messing with it again.


----------



## SJMajor67

Someone posted a video on YouTube of the final ride of UoE when it broke down. Wish I was there to experience walking around the ride.





"


----------



## Q-man

On the Minnie Van topic; I just looked at rental car prices for the winter break holidays and can say 3-4 trips a day is easily cheaper than a peak season rate SUV/van that can hold 6 of us. Best rates thru Costco were over $100 per night. Best rate on a full sized car was $65/nt.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Q-man said:


> On the Minnie Van topic; I just looked at rental car prices for the winter break holidays and can say 3-4 trips a day is easily cheaper than a peak season rate SUV/van that can hold 6 of us. Best rates thru Costco were over $100 per night. Best rate on a full sized car was $65/nt.



Rental car rates have just got insane these past few years.


----------



## FoxC63

SJMajor67 said:


> Someone posted a video on YouTube of the final ride of UoE when it broke down. Wish I was there to experience walking around the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "



How cool!  Thanks for posting OP!


----------



## dclpluto

Stitch sucks imo is because of the long boring preshows.


----------



## Sweettears

dclpluto said:


> Stitch sucks imo is because of the long boring preshows.


You must have been a huge fan of EEA.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Downtown Disney at DL closing two more stores for the Star Wars VR experience 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...res-to-close-for-star-wars-vr-experience/amp/


----------



## Taylor Nicole

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Downtown Disney at DL closing two more stores for the Star Wars VR experience
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...res-to-close-for-star-wars-vr-experience/amp/


Nooooo I loved Vault 28!!


----------



## FoxC63

Taylor Nicole said:


> Nooooo I loved Vault 28!!



Isn't Vault 28 where they sell the new line of Disney dresses that are often 'sold out'? and their closing it?!  Yep, this makes perfect Disney sense!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

FoxC63 said:


> Isn't Vault 28 where they sell the new line of Disney dresses that are often 'sold out'? and their closing it?!  Yep, this makes perfect Disney sense!


I can't remember if they had their own line of clothes, but they also sold some houseware and makeup products as well.


----------



## ej119

*TV News
*
Although they haven't updated the main page yet, TCM's expanded schedule reveals the next installment of _Treasures from the Disney Vault_ will be Monday, September 11. All times Eastern.

8:00pm - Swiss Family Robinson (1960)
10:30pm - Kidnapped (1960)
12:15am - Mickey Short: Lonesome Ghosts (1937)
12:30am - Blackbeard's Ghost (1968)
2:30am - Freaky Friday (1976)
4:15am - Candleshoe (1977)

I love Swiss Family Robinson -- excited it finally made the line up. Also looking forward to the two early Jodie Foster films.


----------



## BigRed98

A tad off topic but I was at Magic Kingdom today for extra magic hours and decided to ride space mountain just before park closing. For some reason most of the lights were on and I could see the whole track and inside of space mountain. Im not sure if they were having technical issues or they were just getting ready to close the ride down for the night. But since I rode space mountain thousands of times, it was a real nice treat to complete my day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Isn't Vault 28 where they sell the new line of Disney dresses that are often 'sold out'? and their closing it?!  Yep, this makes perfect Disney sense!



I think that's cherry tree Lane in the marketplace.


----------



## mikepizzo

BigRed98 said:


> A tad off topic but I was at Magic Kingdom today for extra magic hours and decided to ride space mountain just before park closing. For some reason most of the lights were on and I could see the whole track and inside of space mountain. Im not sure if they were having technical issues or they were just getting ready to close the ride down for the night. But since I rode space mountain thousands of times, it was a real nice treat to complete my day.



Whenever we are in MK and notice Space Mountain is down, we book it to People Mover to get our look at the Space Mountain track.  I've never actually been on Space Mountain with the lights on.  That's neat!


----------



## Mac30188

mikepizzo said:


> Whenever we are in MK and notice Space Mountain is down, we book it to People Mover to get our look at the Space Mountain track.  I've never actually been on Space Mountain with the lights on.  That's neat!



A long time ago I saw it with lights on and I really wish I hadn't. To a certain extent it kind of destroys the illusion.  The track and core Space Mountain coaster is not very impressive.  The theming, lighting, and special effects are what makes it special.  

What I have never seen and often wonder is how much of the tower of terror is theming versus ride?  Do you really fall that far?  I honestly have no idea.


----------



## jknezek

I rode Space with the lights on once. I found it much more scary than with the lights out. You really get to see how close you are to the track. It sure doesn't seem like there is much headroom, or course if you are properly buckled down there doesn't need to be. But yeah, it's not a great ride with the lights on, but it sure will surprise you how close all the track is on top and the sides of you.


----------



## Irish_Mike

The DPB has some more details out on Grand Avenue - including confirmation that Muppets Courtyard will be going away and rethemed as an extension of the area



> The current Muppets Courtyard will become Grand Park, an urban square off Grand Avenue surrounded by shops and restaurants like PizzeRizzo and Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano. Guests can already see changes in the area, with the Muppets theater being renamed “Grand Arts Theatre” and boasting a brand-new marquee. But, not to worry – Kermit, Miss Piggy and the gang continue to star in their hilarious and irreverent “Muppet*Vision 3D” show.



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nue-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> The DPB has some more details out on Grand Avenue - including confirmation that Muppets Courtyard will be going away and rethemed as an extension of the area
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nue-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/



If that is the case the redesign of the marquee of the Muppets Theater makes sense and would fit.  Guess that would mean the end of the fountain though


----------



## Bay Max

Irish_Mike said:


> The DPB has some more details out on Grand Avenue - including confirmation that Muppets Courtyard will be going away and rethemed as an extension of the area
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nue-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Awww..  I was really hoping the Muppets would be getting more of a presence in DHS.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Bay Max said:


> Awww..  I was really hoping the Muppets would be getting more of a presence in DHS.



They can't sell muppets...but they sure have tried.  Can you think of anything that disney has tried longer and harder to sell and failed than muppets?


----------



## StrawberryChan

they very nearly had something going with the 2011 movie, but then muppets most wanted and the rebooted TV series couldn't quite hold that same momentum... which is a shame, because all of them shared the same top-notch writing as the original series and movies

i'm glad the muppets are here to stay in orlando, even if they're becoming a bit more low-key. looking back, i get the feeling muppet courtyard was a temporary name--they must've been planning grand avenue since the streets of america shut down


----------



## jlundeen

Irish_Mike said:


> The DPB has some more details out on Grand Avenue - including confirmation that Muppets Courtyard will be going away and rethemed as an extension of the area
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nue-coming-soon-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


so, (and sorry if you've all discussed this at length - life has gotten in the way of me reading each post...) - are they going to KEEP part of the original STREET from the New York section for Grand Avenue, or just where is it going to be?  Is there a map of how this all fits with the Star Wars and Toy Story build?


----------



## umichigan10

Mac30188 said:


> What I have never seen and often wonder is how much of the tower of terror is theming versus ride?  Do you really fall that far?  I honestly have no idea.


I read somewhere that each ride contains a "full" 13 story drop, and one "fake" fall (where the elevator drops slightly and stops) but the rest of the ride is completely random


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I read somewhere that each ride contains a "full" 13 story drop, and one "fake" fall (where the elevator drops slightly and stops) but the rest of the ride is completely random



The drop sequences are computer controlled since about 2001...they have the ability to vary/randomly select the sequences

That is current and future of ride systems: such as the trackless that will be invading wdw starting now.  Variation is the spice of life.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The drop sequences are computer controlled since about 2001...they have the ability to vary/randomly select the sequences
> 
> That is current and future of ride systems: such as the trackless that will be invading wdw starting now.  Variation is the spice of life.


Yup. ToT was/is really ahead of its time in many ways. It's my favorite ride on property, partly because I think it's true imagineering story telling and innovation at its peak


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> so, (and sorry if you've all discussed this at length - life has gotten in the way of me reading each post...) - are they going to KEEP part of the original STREET from the New York section for Grand Avenue, or just where is it going to be?  Is there a map of how this all fits with the Star Wars and Toy Story build?



I think it seems like they are trying to do a bit of a California adventure style overlay...it makes sense...as the rumored drop of the "studios" moniker would lead to more California geographic ties and less references to "studio lot" type things.

I'm interested in this...as MGM has always been Disney's worst park as far as transitions in theme have gone.


----------



## vallygirl0221

TheMaxRebo said:


> If that is the case the redesign of the marquee of the Muppets Theater makes sense and would fit.  Guess that would mean the end of the fountain though


not really surprising given the last time I was there they had turned it into a planter I am still sad though I wanted more muppets not less


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Yup. ToT was/is really ahead of its time in many ways. It's my favorite ride on property, partly because I think it's true imagineering story telling and innovation at its peak



I would say tower, splash, and haunted mansion/pirates are perhaps the greatest park rides ever created...the perfect blends of art, engineering, and story.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> I would say tower, splash, and haunted mansion/pirates are perhaps the greatest park rides ever created...the perfect blends of art, engineering, and story.



I would add SSE. While the last scene has become long in the tooth and the subject material does not lend itself to being as timeless as the others, the beauty and originality of a ride, enclosed in a geodesic sphere, that takes you through the stages of history with dozens of AA... the Imagineering is breathtaking. It could use some spiffing up, but I think it easily qualifies as one of the all-time greats.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I would add SSE. While the last scene has become long in the tooth and the subject material does not lend itself to being as timeless as the others, the beauty and originality of a ride, enclosed in a geodesic sphere, that takes you through the stages of history with dozens of AA... the Imagineering is breathtaking. It could use some spiffing up, but I think it easily qualifies as one of the all-time greats.



I think there are a lot of examples...I was just selecting what I thought were the best blends of ride systems and experience.

There are other worthy examples


----------



## Disneymom1126

BigRed98 said:


> A tad off topic but I was at Magic Kingdom today for extra magic hours and decided to ride space mountain just before park closing. For some reason most of the lights were on and I could see the whole track and inside of space mountain. Im not sure if they were having technical issues or they were just getting ready to close the ride down for the night. But since I rode space mountain thousands of times, it was a real nice treat to complete my day.





jknezek said:


> I rode Space with the lights on once. I found it much more scary than with the lights out. You really get to see how close you are to the track. It sure doesn't seem like there is much headroom, or course if you are properly buckled down there doesn't need to be. But yeah, it's not a great ride with the lights on, but it sure will surprise you how close all the track is on top and the sides of you.



This!  I always feel the urge to duck when I'm on Space Mountain - I love the ride, but always have this image of me hitting my head on something when I'm riding it lol. It sounds like seeing it with the lights on wouldn't help me get over that.  I just keep telling myself I am way shorter than many people that ride it and no one loses their head


----------



## StrawberryChan

jlundeen said:


> so, (and sorry if you've all discussed this at length - life has gotten in the way of me reading each post...) - are they going to KEEP part of the original STREET from the New York section for Grand Avenue, or just where is it going to be? Is there a map of how this all fits with the Star Wars and Toy Story build?



to answer the first question, they're keeping a few of the facades from the streets of america, yeah! they're being dressed up to look more californian though

as for question 2, i took this pic from bioreconstruct and circled in where the new construction is. star wars and toy story connect to each other, and grand avenue is located directly in front of star wars


----------



## jlundeen

StrawberryChan said:


> to answer the first question, they're keeping a few of the facades from the streets of america, yeah! they're being dressed up to look more californian though
> 
> as for question 2, i took this pic from bioreconstruct and circled in where the new construction is. star wars and toy story connect to each other, and grand avenue is located directly in front of star wars


THANK YOU!  That makes more sense now...so basically, the street portion of where Osborne Lights used to be (not including the back plaza area) is now going to be Grand Avenue...  I'm glad they are saving that part!  I loved walking down that street!


----------



## jknezek

Disneymom1126 said:


> This!  I always feel the urge to duck when I'm on Space Mountain - I love the ride, but always have this image of me hitting my head on something when I'm riding it lol. It sounds like seeing it with the lights on wouldn't help me get over that.  I just keep telling myself I am way shorter than many people that ride it and no one loses their head


In my opinion it would not. Some sections of that track feel like they are just above your head. In reality the track probably is at least a few feet over your head, but when you crest a hill and head down, it seems like you are eye to eye with a few sections when you are about to go under it. But no, no one has lost their head.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> In my opinion it would not. Some sections of that track feel like they are just above your head. In reality the track probably is at least a few feet over your head, but when you crest a hill and head down, it seems like you are eye to eye with a few sections when you are about to go under it. But no, no one has lost their head.


And don't forget about those of us who raise their hands and arms in the air as they go....I haven't hit anything yet....  Yeah I know - "Keep your hands and arms inside the vehicle at all times...."


----------



## Irish_Mike

jlundeen said:


> THANK YOU!  That makes more sense now...so basically, the street portion of where Osborne Lights used to be (not including the back plaza area) is now going to be Grand Avenue...  I'm glad they are saving that part!  I loved walking down that street!



Yup. Grand Avenue/Grand Plaza will extend from the edge of Sci-Fi (Not including the restaurant) to Mama Melrose, Star Tours to the start of Star Wars Land.


----------



## OKW Lover

StrawberryChan said:


> as for question 2, i took this pic from bioreconstruct and circled in where the new construction is. star wars and toy story connect to each other,


I wonder if the transition from SW to TS will involve Buzz Lightyear.... or Wall-E & Eve?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> so, (and sorry if you've all discussed this at length - life has gotten in the way of me reading each post...) - are they going to KEEP part of the original STREET from the New York section for Grand Avenue, or just where is it going to be?  Is there a map of how this all fits with the Star Wars and Toy Story build?


Yes part of the street is still there. You can see that here. The buildings were painted and such a bit.

PHOTOS: Grand Avenue Road and Trees Progress (August 2017)

Grand Avenue will be one entry way into SWL. This is not connected to TSL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sorry if I missed this, but just saw posted about a new dessert / viewing area for Fantasmic!

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/08/17/new-dessert-and-vip-viewing-experience-for-fantasmic/

$39/adults and $19/kids - includes an alcoholic beverage for adults/non-alcoholic for kids and what looks like a snack tray with different desserts and some cheese and crackers

Not a terrible price - always find it hectic getting into that theater, even when we have dining package reserved seats


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry if I missed this, but just saw posted about a new dessert / viewing area for Fantasmic!
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/08/17/new-dessert-and-vip-viewing-experience-for-fantasmic/
> 
> $39/adults and $19/kids - includes an alcoholic beverage for adults/non-alcoholic for kids and what looks like a snack tray with different desserts and some cheese and crackers
> 
> Not a terrible price - always find it hectic getting into that theater, even when we have dining package reserved seats


Here is the DPB post on it. 

Reservations Open Today for Fantasmic! Dessert & VIP Viewing Experience at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News

Perfect Princess Products for Disney PhotoPass Day at Walt Disney World Resort on August 19*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Parks shirts

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/shop-...-shirts-rocket-rods-videopolis-america-sings/


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think that's cherry tree Lane in the marketplace.



I believe Marketplace is in FL and Vault 28 is in CA as posted here


----------



## creamcityleo79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney Parks shirts
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/shop-...-shirts-rocket-rods-videopolis-america-sings/



OMG...SO MANY MEMORIES!!! I want all 3 of them!!! <3


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney Parks shirts
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/shop-...-shirts-rocket-rods-videopolis-america-sings/


Only people I can think who would buy a rocket rods shirt is to burn it


----------



## a4matte

Has anyone mentioned yet that pump-style toiletries are showing up at some of the resorts? Possibly no more little bottles.

With the number of people I've seen in facebook groups bragging about stealing entire trays worth of products from the housekeeping carts I can't say I'm surprised by this at all.


----------



## mikepizzo

Mac30188 said:


> A long time ago I saw it with lights on and I really wish I hadn't. To a certain extent it kind of destroys the illusion.  The track and core Space Mountain coaster is not very impressive.  The theming, lighting, and special effects are what makes it special.
> 
> What I have never seen and often wonder is how much of the tower of terror is theming versus ride?  Do you really fall that far?  I honestly have no idea.



I love looking behind the curtain, so seeing how things are done just gives me a greater appreciation.


----------



## creamcityleo79

umichigan10 said:


> Only people I can think who would buy a rocket rods shirt is to burn it



I see your sentiment here...and, while the ride was short-lived and not up to Disney quality.  It is a pretty cool shirt to have...and the ride was fun enough.  I would be more interested in the America Sings and Videopolis ones, though.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Only people I can think who would buy a rocket rods shirt is to burn it


Yeah I definitely wouldn't buy that one.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet that pump-style toiletries are showing up at some of the resorts? Possibly no more little bottles.
> 
> With the number of people I've seen in facebook groups bragging about stealing entire trays worth of products from the housekeeping carts I can't say I'm surprised by this at all.


I have seen this as well. In June at Pop there were no more Mickey shaped bottles but just regular squeeze tubes.


----------



## mom2rtk

umichigan10 said:


> Only people I can think who would buy a rocket rods shirt is to burn it


I just texted a screen grab of that Rocket Rods shirt to ask my daughter if she wanted one. I knew the answer before I sent it but was just messing with her. Let's just say she was less than enthusiastic.  The girl loves Disneyland, but dang she holds on to a grudge......


----------



## piglet1979

StrawberryChan said:


> to answer the first question, they're keeping a few of the facades from the streets of america, yeah! they're being dressed up to look more californian though
> 
> as for question 2, i took this pic from bioreconstruct and circled in where the new construction is. star wars and toy story connect to each other, and grand avenue is located directly in front of star wars



It makes a Mickey Head!  Sorry it was the first thing I saw.


----------



## StrawberryChan

disney's biggest and most unintentional hidden mickey? lol


----------



## rteetz

Job listing description from Patina group about the Edison complex. 

"Four new concepts that will be connected as part of one large complex and will be introduced to Disney Springs in the Fall of 2017. Each of the concepts is housed in key locations that play an integral role in the Disney Springs origin story, such as the former airline terminal, an underground rum running tunnel, and the former electrical power plant, providing rich territory for story-telling. The locations will treasure Italian authenticity create unique cultural immersion experiences through fine cuisine, beverages, and atmosphere."


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Job listing description from Patina group about the Edison complex.
> 
> "Four new concepts that will be connected as part of one large complex and will be introduced to Disney Springs in the Fall of 2017. Each of the concepts is housed in key locations that play an integral role in the Disney Springs origin story, such as the former airline terminal, an underground rum running tunnel, and the former electrical power plant, providing rich territory for story-telling. The locations will treasure Italian authenticity create unique cultural immersion experiences through fine cuisine, beverages, and atmosphere."


Sign me up to work the rum running tunnels.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Italian concept coming to the Edison complex

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/patin...nt-inside-edison-complex-disney-springs-2018/


----------



## Capang

I still like the Neverland tunnels concept better.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Thousands of American Idol hopefuls audition at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Jetsons coming to ABC

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Jetsons coming to ABC
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Hmm live action...not surprised I suppose.

It may be good though IDK just trying to picture it.


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm live action...not surprised I suppose.
> 
> It may be good though IDK just trying to picture it.


I was kind of put off by the live action thing. I love the Jetsons though. I would settle for a cartoon re-release or update.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> I was kind of put off by the live action thing. I love the Jetsons though. I would settle for a cartoon re-release or update.


Me too. I was initially hoping for that as well but I'm not surprised they did live action fits in with their current trend.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess that would mean the end of the fountain though


I HOPE that's not the end of the fountain. When we went last month, I was really hoping they put the fountain back in. Luckily, I have a few photos from 2013 when we were there before. I think the fountain is at least as good as the movie itself! Lots of detail that you'd miss otherwise.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jlundeen said:


> I loved walking down that street!


Is the "singing in the rain" umbrella in that section? That was always my favorite gag to act out with the kids on...


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> I have seen this as well. In June at Pop there were no more Mickey shaped bottles but just regular squeeze tubes.


It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.


Yeah, I have seen that around too. Not sure how many resorts it is at yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StrawberryChan said:


> disney's biggest and most unintentional hidden mickey? lol



well, the largest INTENTIONAL one is already at DHS (though we more pronounced when the park first opened - modifications have made is less explicit):


----------



## Roxyfire

a4matte said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet that pump-style toiletries are showing up at some of the resorts? Possibly no more little bottles.
> 
> With the number of people I've seen in facebook groups bragging about stealing entire trays worth of products from the housekeeping carts I can't say I'm surprised by this at all.




This is why we can’t have nice things! I like to use my own hair products anyway but still take a couple bottles of the lotion and aloe in my bag. Hopefully those remain in some form.


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> If anything needs to be just a "memory" I can't think of better candidate attraction...



It would be the only attraction that they have a closing day event and there's still no wait.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> The drop sequences are computer controlled since about 2001...they have the ability to vary/randomly select the sequences
> 
> That is current and future of ride systems: such as the trackless that will be invading wdw starting now.  *Variation is the spice of life*.



Oh, my wife is not going to be happy about that!    ARggghhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, my wife is not going to be happy about that!    ARggghhhhhhhhhhhh!



That seems like an extremely personal issue that best be talked about with a licensed professional...


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> They can't sell muppets...but they sure have tried.  Can you think of anything that disney has tried longer and harder to sell and failed than muppets?



It's very true and very sad. It seems Muppets don't work well in today's marketplace. I sometimes wonder if they should "go younger" with the Muppets to save it. (They did this in the 80s with Muppet Babies.)  I would sort of hate it because part of the appeal of the Muppets is their irreverence. I never understood why they put them on Network TV...Muppets are too niche.  Hope they someday find a way to make them work. (MMW just wasn't very good.)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> It's very true and very sad. It seems Muppets don't work well in today's marketplace. I sometimes wonder if they should "go younger" with the Muppets to save it. (They did this in the 80s with Muppet Babies.)  I would sort of hate it because part of the appeal of the Muppets is their irreverence. I never understood why they put them on Network TV...Muppets are too niche.  Hope they someday find a way to make them work. (MMW just wasn't very good.)



Muppet babies was actually a great show...as was fraggle...and did a lot to sustain the muppets as viable through the death of Henson.

Two properties: pooh and muppets have gotten more investment relative to return than anything we've seen disney do during the Eisner/iger eras...

They'd usually cut bait on their own properties far sooner.


----------



## Capang

lockedoutlogic said:


> Muppet babies was actually a great show...as was fraggle...and did a lot to sustain the muppets as viable through the death of Henson.
> 
> Two properties: pooh and muppets have gotten more investment relative to return than anything we've seen disney do during the Eisner/iger eras...
> 
> They'd usually cut bait on their own properties far sooner.


Fraggles were the best. I'd wish for them to come back but I'm afraid they'd just ruin it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> Fraggles were the best. I'd wish for them to come back but I'm afraid they'd just ruin it.



They show it on hbo


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Disneymom1126 said:


> This!  I always feel the urge to duck when I'm on Space Mountain - I love the ride, but always have this image of me hitting my head on something when I'm riding it lol. It sounds like seeing it with the lights on wouldn't help me get over that.  I just keep telling myself I am way shorter than many people that ride it and no one loses their head


I so agree with this. I was fine until I saw it inside. We saw it a couple of times with the lights on while on the People mover and now I am totally freaked out by how close I am to the tracks. I duck all the time now and yes I am short.


----------



## Capang

lockedoutlogic said:


> They show it on hbo


I own all of them on DVD


----------



## cavepig

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Jetsons coming to ABC
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


I'll probably give it a  try, could be a good thing or really painful to watch.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> That seems like an extremely personal issue that best be talked about with a licensed professional...



i will send her.  Thanks.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Jetsons coming to ABC
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



Eep Opp Ork Ah-ah!!

(Jetson's fans will get it.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Eep Opp Ork Ah-ah!!
> 
> (Jetson's fans will get it.)



That means I love you!


----------



## FoxC63

a4matte said:


> It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.



Thanks for the picture.  Kind of on both sides of the fence;  I think bringing home a few toiletries is nice but on the other hand all the plastic winding in our land fills is troubling.  
I have never been near this though...


No wonder we get less and less from Disney!
http://v.imgins.com/tags/disneytoiletries


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Italian concept coming to the Edison complex
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/patin...nt-inside-edison-complex-disney-springs-2018/



"This likely means that the restaurant is in basement of The Edison, replacing the long rumored “Neverland Tunnels” and “Walt’s Lounge” concepts originally meant for this space."

Well that's disappointing. Especially since I really don't like Italian food.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> "This likely means that the restaurant is in basement of The Edison, replacing the long rumored “Neverland Tunnels” and “Walt’s Lounge” concepts originally meant for this space."
> 
> Well that's disappointing. Especially since I really don't like Italian food.



Bit surprised they are going for Italian - especially with Portabella's just get a refurb/relaunch so that will be two Italian places opening close to the same time

Really don't get the connection of "Thomas Edison" to "Italian Food" ... if anything I thought it would be new American, with maybe some molecular gastronomy elements or something to be like "inventive"


----------



## Irish_Mike

The Hollywood Reporter is reporting that an Obi-Wan standalone film is (very early) in the works, with Stephen Daldry in talks to direct.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...star-wars-film-planned-director-talks-1030505


----------



## Disneymom1126

a4matte said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet that pump-style toiletries are showing up at some of the resorts? Possibly no more little bottles.
> 
> With the number of people I've seen in facebook groups bragging about stealing entire trays worth of products from the housekeeping carts I can't say I'm surprised by this at all.





a4matte said:


> It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.



I actually like that they are moving in this direction for sustainability/waste reduction purposes. We usually only use the bar soap and bring everything else from home, but even then I feel bad that I open a few of them and am just wasting the rest. All those little bottles produce a lot of trash over time whereas using larger bottles and then (hopefully) recycling them when they are done works just as well. Also more cost-effective for them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> The Hollywood Reporter is reporting that an Obi-Wan standalone film is (very early) in the works, with Stephen Daldry in talks to direct.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...star-wars-film-planned-director-talks-1030505



If this happens I hope it is also a lot about Qui-Gon who I think it very interesting as well


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> If this happens I hope it is also a lot about Qui-Gon who I think it very interesting as well



"Your focus determines your reality."


----------



## MommaBerd

a4matte said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet that pump-style toiletries are showing up at some of the resorts? Possibly no more little bottles.
> 
> With the number of people I've seen in facebook groups bragging about stealing entire trays worth of products from the housekeeping carts I can't say I'm surprised by this at all.



I saw this on the POFQ thread. My comment was that I want my resort toiletries to remind me of a spa, not my gym. I don't hoard the toiletries, but they are a nice Disney touch (especially the ones with the Mickey ears). Unfortunately, efficiency and cost cutting win. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the largest INTENTIONAL one is already at DHS (though we more pronounced when the park first opened - modifications have made is less explicit):



I *never knew* this!!! How fun! And thanks for sharing.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bit surprised they are going for Italian - especially with Portabella's just get a refurb/relaunch so that will be two Italian places opening close to the same time
> 
> Really don't get the connection of "Thomas Edison" to "Italian Food" ... if anything I thought it would be new American, with maybe some molecular gastronomy elements or something to be like "inventive"



I'm with you.  I'll add even more, within 3 miles you are talking about 6 Italian restaurants on Disney (at least that is all I could come up with just off the top of my head, maybe more), and that doesn't count places like the the Italian restaurant at the Hilton near Disney Springs, Cici's, Unos, etc. which are all also within 3 miles the other way.  Pretty disappointed in this.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> Whenever we are in MK and notice Space Mountain is down, we book it to People Mover to get our look at the Space Mountain track.  I've never actually been on Space Mountain with the lights on.  That's neat!


We got "lucky" once... space mountain was down, all lights on, and peoplemover stopped RIGHT inside! Snapped a bunch of photos... we thought it was cool to see it all.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Eep Opp Ork Ah-ah!!
> 
> (Jetson's fans will get it.)



Roh-K, Rastro...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We got "lucky" once... space mountain was down, all lights on, and peoplemover stopped RIGHT inside! Snapped a bunch of photos... we thought it was cool to see it all.



Then you saw why it needs to be knocked down and rebuilt once this tron thing goes up?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> "This likely means that the restaurant is in basement of The Edison, replacing the long rumored “Neverland Tunnels” and “Walt’s Lounge” concepts originally meant for this space."
> 
> Well that's disappointing. Especially since I really don't like Italian food.



If true...that's such a punt.

And does nothing to take the mall sheen off the pleasure island mall...yik


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Irish_Mike said:


> The Hollywood Reporter is reporting that an Obi-Wan standalone film is (very early) in the works, with Stephen Daldry in talks to direct.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...star-wars-film-planned-director-talks-1030505



Well...typical...but also stupid.

His story has been "written" from about age 20 or so...
...Kathy Kennedy is starting to look more and more like a mouthpiece everyday...more of a product slave than George.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

FoxC63 said:


> No wonder we get less and less from Disney!
> http://v.imgins.com/tags/disneytoiletries



It's either that...

...or them cutting product while charging more to pay for Stephen A Smiths contract...


----------



## vallygirl0221

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the picture.  Kind of on both sides of the fence;  I think bringing home a few toiletries is nice but on the other hand all the plastic winding in our land fills is troubling.
> I have never been near this though...
> View attachment 262734
> 
> No wonder we get less and less from Disney!
> http://v.imgins.com/tags/disneytoiletries



I think it depends on if you take them home or leave them at the resort, if you do Disney participates in Clean the World which means that all the soaps etc are taken and recycled and given to people in areas where it is needed internationally https://cleantheworld.org/


----------



## FoxC63

vallygirl0221 said:


> I think it depends on if you take them home or leave them at the resort, if you do Disney participates in Clean the World which means that all the soaps etc are taken and recycled and given to people in areas where it is needed internationally https://cleantheworld.org/



The entire conversation was about hoarders taking them home hence the two photos and link I provided.  Not every single state, city or township participate in recycling.  I know for a fact some areas in Colorado do not.

It's nice to know Disney does this though.


----------



## FoxC63

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's either that...
> 
> ...or them cutting product while charging more to pay for Stephen A Smiths contract...



You know, I've really enjoyed this thread.  Sitting down every morning sipping on my cup of java but some of the comments are such a downer like this one.  It has nothing to do with the actual conversation.  True, our opinions are welcomed but it doesn't mean that you need to comment so negatively on every topic.  Please refrain.  I'm sure you're an awesome person but I just want the news.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

FoxC63 said:


> You know, I've really enjoyed this thread.  Sitting down every morning sipping on my cup of java but some of the comments are such a downer like this one.  It has nothing to do with the actual conversation.  True, our opinions are welcomed but it doesn't mean that you need to comment so negatively on every topic.  Please refrain.  I'm sure you're an awesome person but I just want the news.



Man...is this me being "put into my place"?

Oh...that's terrific!!!  I've been waiting for so long!!!

Ok...now that that's over with:

Yes, people lifting shampoo and putting pictures of it are both silly and distasteful...so I agree that's wrong.

But...disney has chosen to operate hotels.  And providing shampoos to those paying astronomical rates at hotels is a time honored tradition...

And...implying that somehow they have been "losing" any significant revenue on shampoo is a bit of a stretch.  They are not...the place is a high fee gold mine and they don't need us to ever say "poor disney"...as in ever...like seriously.

Enjoy the coffee...I'm
More of an earl grey cat


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's either that...
> 
> ...or them cutting product while charging more to pay for Stephen A Smiths contract...



Stephen A: While I do find this problematic, troublesome and erroneously laborious, I categorically have to disavow myself from these proceedings, as I am a close personal friend of Mr. Bob Iger ... and by close personal friend I mean someone on I seen on television but never actually met!!


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> Stephen A: While I do find this problematic, troublesome and erroneously laborious, I categorically have to disavow myself from these proceedings, as I am a close personal friend of Mr. Bob Iger ... and by close personal friend I mean someone on I seen on television but never actually met!!



  You're so witty!  You always make me smile!


----------



## beer dave

MommaBerd said:


> Then why not rent a car? IF Disney were to provide this service, it would surely be more than the cost of renting a car, because otherwise EVERYONE will want to use it, and then you're back to waiting on Disney transportation...



It would have to come with a driver........that could get pricey....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> It would have to come with a driver........that could get pricey....



You got some sass to you today, don't ya?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Then you saw why it needs to be knocked down and rebuilt once this tron thing goes up?


Meh. Reminded me a bit of roller coasters I rode as a kid... adds to the feeling of danger that it looks a tad... unstable??


----------



## MommaBerd

beer dave said:


> It would have to come with a driver........that could get pricey....



...unless you use Uber/Lyft...and we've come full circle.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> "This likely means that the restaurant is in basement of The Edison, replacing the long rumored “Neverland Tunnels” and “Walt’s Lounge” concepts originally meant for this space."
> 
> Well that's disappointing. Especially since I really don't like Italian food.


Correct Walt's is dead.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Correct Walt's is dead.



...so is anything interesting at "disney springs" as well...apparently.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...so is anything interesting at "disney springs" as well...apparently.


I disagree.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I disagree.



Ok...I'll play...

What did you have in mind?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...I'll play...
> 
> What did you have in mind?


Homecomin', Boathouse, Marketplace Co-Op, Uniqlo, D-Luxe, Frontera Cocina, Polite Pig.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I disagree.


Seconded. I mean it's a shopping center but it's always been a shopping center. It's some different stores and decent food options as well (and it was a boat ride from old key west which was a plus)


----------



## preemiemama

FoxC63 said:


> The entire conversation was about hoarders taking them home hence the two photos and link I provided.  Not every single state, city or township participate in recycling.  I know for a fact some areas in Colorado do not.
> 
> It's nice to know Disney does this though.



I may just be feeling cynical, but on the heels of the "gift card in exchange for no mousekeeping" deal, I have to wonder if some of the reason is that it takes less time and effort for the mousekeeping staff to clean if they are not changing out toiletries all the time?  Refilling larger bottles as needed would probably take less time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Seconded. I mean it's a *shopping center* but it's always been a *shopping center*. It's some different stores and decent food options as well (and it was a boat ride from old key west which was a plus)



Ok...I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle...cause shopping center are NOT interesting...at least not in my sense.

There are some retail outlets that would be more or less interesting based on tastes...I can see that.

The thing I can never get over is the 1998 days of Christmas Vs the current.

It's pathetic...really.  What was interesting is no longer...

Some of the food places are nice...especially homecoming...

But uniqlo is "jersey mall" to me...cause that's where I see them.


----------



## Roxyfire

preemiemama said:


> I may just be feeling cynical, but on the heels of the "gift card in exchange for no mousekeeping" deal, I have to wonder if some of the reason is that it takes less time and effort for the mousekeeping staff to clean if they are not changing out toiletries all the time?  Refilling larger bottles as needed would probably take less time.



I find that doubtful just because it takes only a few seconds to grab one of each disposable item and put them in place. Think of refilling your soap containers in your home, if you use them. Now do that over and over again, I'm annoyed just thinking about it. Either that or they'll just throw away the larger bottle during each room turnover and replace it with a new one. Even though people can say all sorts of reasons why, but this one seems pretty arbitrary.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle...cause shopping center are NOT interesting...at least not in my sense.
> 
> There are some retail outlets that would be more or less interesting based on tastes...I can see that.
> 
> The thing I can never get over is the 1998 days of Christmas Vs the current.
> 
> It's pathetic...really.  What was interesting is no longer...
> 
> Some of the food places are nice...especially homecoming...
> 
> But uniqlo is "jersey mall" to me...cause that's where I see them.


But I mean that's what it is. A shopping center. Since day one that they ditched the idea of it being an actual "village" it's been that in different iterations.

I don't go there every trip but I did make a point to go there this year. I'm that weirdo who's interested in shopping centers and dying retail (I'm such a joy at parties I know) it's really a nice spot and a good vibe. But I can see why it's skippable when you've got all the parks to cover


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> But uniqlo is "jersey mall" to me...cause that's where I see them.


See now that is your region. Other than Disney I have never seen a Uniqlo.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> Homecomin', Boathouse, Marketplace Co-Op, Uniqlo, D-Luxe, Frontera Cocina, Polite Pig.



Agree with the above plus Morimoto, STK has improved a lot, Paddlefish is pretty darn good and Ragland Road of course.  So many food options now!  Shopping is pretty standard and boring outside Uniqlo and Sanuk for me the rest of those stores can be found at any local mall.


----------



## jaxonp

rteetz said:


> See now that is your region. Other than Disney I have never seen a Uniqlo.



There are only a handful of Uniqlo.  NYC, Chicago etc.. but only in major tourist areas.. not at every mall.


----------



## rteetz

jaxonp said:


> There are only a handful of Uniqlo.  NYC, Chicago etc.. but only in major tourist areas.. not at every mall.


I like it since they have unique Disney shirts there.


----------



## preemiemama

Roxyfire said:


> I find that doubtful just because it takes only a few seconds to grab one of each disposable item and put them in place. Think of refilling your soap containers in your home, if you use them. Now do that over and over again, I'm annoyed just thinking about it. Either that or they'll just throw away the larger bottle during each room turnover and replace it with a new one. Even though people can say all sorts of reasons why, but this one seems pretty arbitrary.


Yes, it just does not make sense.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> See now that is your region. Other than Disney I have never seen a Uniqlo.


Nobody cares to bring one to Rhode Island because most companies don't know where the hell we are


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> But I mean that's what it is. A shopping center. Since day one that they ditched the idea of it being an actual "village" it's been that in different iterations.
> 
> I don't go there every trip but I did make a point to go there this year. I'm that weirdo who's interested in shopping centers and dying retail (I'm such a joy at parties I know) it's really a nice spot and a good vibe. But I can see why it's skippable when you've got all the parks to cover



And some people love shopping. Its not for me, give me 20 pages of open tabs and an hour, but some people really value retail shopping, even when its the same crap they have down the road at their local mall.

I'll tell you when DS is awesome - when you leave your sunglasses on the plane on a late flight...I'm not saying I've been to the DS Sunglasses Hut or whatever multiple times, but that place has bailed me out several times.


----------



## jade1

jaxonp said:


> Agree with the above plus Morimoto, STK has improved a lot, Paddlefish is pretty darn good and Ragland Road of course.  So many food options now!



Yep, DS is a huge improvement for us. 

Hadn't been to DTD for years. Now its dining & drinks at least twice each trip, some great food there. 

Always some good street entertainment as well.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I like it since they have unique Disney shirts there.


And cheap


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> And some people love shopping. Its not for me, give me 20 pages of open tabs and an hour, but some people really value retail shopping, even when its the same crap they have down the road at their local mall.
> 
> I'll tell you when DS is awesome - when you leave your sunglasses on the plane on a late flight...I'm not saying I've been to the DS Sunglasses Hut or whatever multiple times, but that place has bailed me out several times.


You may want a leash for your sunglasses


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> You may want a leash for your sunglasses



Or I secretly want a reason to replace them every few months...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jaxonp said:


> There are only a handful of Uniqlo.  NYC, Chicago etc.. but only in major tourist areas.. not at every mall.



I'm not kidding...I'll pass 5 on my way to meetings tomorrow...and I'll be going to neither a major city nor a tourist destination...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Yep, DS is a huge improvement for us.
> 
> Hadn't been to DTD for years. Now its dining & drinks at least twice each trip, some great food there.
> 
> Always some good street entertainment as well.



To be fair...they wrecked downtown and let it fall into disrepair prior.

Springs certainly has more food and retail...but I hesitate to give them too much credit for letting a guest area fall into disrepair prior...and that was done by choice.

I like the food...the theming is underwhelming...and the retail is simply that.

Just can't get too jazzed for anthropologie and underarmour


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> To be fair...they wrecked downtown and let it fall into disrepair prior.
> 
> Springs certainly has more food and retail...but I hesitate to give them too much credit for letting a guest area fall into disrepair prior...and that was done by choice.
> 
> I like the food...the theming is underwhelming...and the retail is simply that.
> 
> Just can't get too jazzed for anthropologie and underarmour



The dining was never close to what is now offered, and on the way.


----------



## jaxonp

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm not kidding...I'll pass 5 on my way to meetings tomorrow...and I'll be going to neither a major city nor a tourist destination...



Where do you live that has about 5 locations that's not a major market?????

They currently have 47 locations in the US... 37 of those 47 locations are in California (el lay and bay area) as well as NYC including Jersey area.  The others are one in Chicago, a few in PA and a few in the Boston area... so If you aren't in the largest markets in America you don't know what a Uniqlo is.  Also, that is the only 1 Uniqlo  in all of south eastern US.

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/find-stores/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> The dining was never close to what is now offered, and on the way.



There is definitely more to choose from...no question...and an influx of I-drive type outlet shoppers...who window shop...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jaxonp said:


> Where do you live that has about 5 locations that's not a major market?????
> 
> They currently have 47 locations in the US... 37 of those 47 locations are in California (el lay and bay area) as well as NYC including Jersey area.  The others are one in Chicago, a few in PA and a few in the Boston area... so If you aren't in the largest markets in America you don't know what a Uniqlo is.  Also, that is the only 1 Uniqlo  in all of south eastern US.
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/find-stores/



I didn't say major market...I said major CITY....certainly I'm in major suburbia.

Uniqlo is a nice chain...with so far a limited footprint...but it is a chain.

Old navy used to be limited too...and the gap...now they're closing...

And the limited used to be limited and now it's eliminated (sorry...couldn't resist)

Retail is retail...springs has SOME limited issue retail.  But I gotta tell ya...you can find Lilly Pulitzer and Ugg anywhere where there's a tad of suburban cash.

It is an upscale mall...more or less.  I can hear 300 people scoff "I don't have that by ME!!!" But that doesn't change what it is.

There's places where dominos is the only pizza in town...I'm not gonna weight the opinion the same.  It is what it is.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I didn't say major market...I said major CITY....certainly I'm in major suburbia.
> 
> Uniqlo is a nice chain...with so far a limited footprint...but it is a chain.
> 
> Old navy used to be limited too...and the gap...now they're closing...
> 
> And the limited used to be limited and now it's eliminated (sorry...couldn't resist)
> 
> Retail is retail...springs has SOME limited issue retail.  But I gotta tell ya...you can find Lilly Pulitzer and Ugg anywhere where there's a tad of suburban cash.
> 
> It is an upscale mall...more or less.  I can hear 300 people scoff "I don't have that by ME!!!" But that doesn't change what it is.
> 
> There's places where dominos is the only pizza in town...I'm not gonna weight the opinion the same.  It is what it is.


Right now I don't go to the Springs for the shopping. I go for the dining. I like two of the 100 stores. You also have to look at the demographics. Disney isn't just catering to the American they cater to people from all over the world. You should already know that. Also not everyone who lives in the US has these stores in a close proximity. So with that it may not be appealing to you but it is to others. Of all the new stores so far only one of them has closed so something must be going right.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Right now I don't go to the Springs for the shopping. I go for the dining. I like two of the 100 stores. You also have to look at the demographics. Disney isn't just catering to the American they cater to people from all over the world. You should already know that. Also not everyone who lives in the US has these stores in a close proximity. So with that it may not be appealing to you but it is to others. Of all the new stores so far only one of them has closed so something must be going right.



I see the appeal...for some.  I do like some of the new dining, no doubt.

But it is very much like king of Prussia or Potomac mills or many "signature" metro area developments.  There are quite a few of those around.

And which is it?  Do we defend the increased prices so wdw can be "upper class"?  Or do I worry that people in Alabama and Missouri or sao palo don't have a uniqlo and need to "experience" one in lake buena vista?

Which way is it gonna be?...cause they contradict a little bit.

The drop of the "neverland tunnels" for some pantina run pasta house is a clear creative downshift...and for everyone that loves disney...that should be disappointing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

preemiemama said:


> I may just be feeling cynical, but on the heels of the "gift card in exchange for no mousekeeping" deal, I have to wonder if some of the reason is that it takes less time and effort for the mousekeeping staff to clean if they are not changing out toiletries all the time?  Refilling larger bottles as needed would probably take less time.


Don't they just add bottles? Seems like that takes less time than refilling containers...

I stayed at a hotel outside of Montreal that had those types of dispensers, and one in L.A. once.  Honestly, felt cheap to me... low-rent... didn't like it at all.


----------



## jaxonp

lockedoutlogic said:


> I see the appeal...for some.  I do like some of the new dining, no doubt.
> 
> But it is very much like king of Prussia or Potomac mills or many "signature" metro area developments.  There are quite a few of those around.
> 
> And which is it?  Do we defend the increased prices so wdw can be "upper class"?  Or do I worry that people in Alabama and Missouri or sao palo don't have a uniqlo and need to "experience" one in lake buena vista?
> 
> Which way is it gonna be?...cause they contradict a little bit.
> 
> The drop of the "neverland tunnels" for some pantina run pasta house is a clear creative downshift...and for everyone that loves disney...that should be disappointing.



You limiting yourself to your point of view.  Think about the larger picture. Disney needs to fill those units with tenants who can afford to be there... the market will eventually determine that.   Right now, it's clear store like Uniqlo, are doing a bit better than other more established American brands.  What would you have Disney put in these stores, that they don't have now?   

Zara is another massive massive brand, world wide, that is a growing brand in America.  I found Zara handy the last time I was at WDW about two months ago...  I needed something dressy for a last minute dinner reservation at Jiko.  I was happy that a store like that was available for me to pick something up that was nice and didn't break the bank.  Now I have plenty of Zara location in Chicago and I typically wouldn't waste my time at one while at WDW but I know my cousins who live in Nashville were dying to go there because
They didn't have one in their hometown.  It's all perspective.  For you it isn't unique, but to a majority it is.   Again, gotta keep these storefronts occupied!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> See now that is your region. Other than Disney I have never seen a Uniqlo.


Seen them in DC and NYC. Is that really a draw for people?

I honestly have no interest in Disney Springs while on a vacation in WDW. I just don't get it. Ventured there for Morimoto for the first time in ages and had a really disappointing meal. I don't know what they'd have to have there for me to be interested.

Guess I'm not at all their target demo.. what IS their target demo btw?? Just locals who like... what? International tourists wanting something typically American in some way? People from small towns without such stores? Seems like the latter could drive to a city nearer to them rather than take up vacation time for it...


----------



## vallygirl0221

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seen them in DC and NYC. Is that really a draw for people?
> 
> I honestly have no interest in Disney Springs while on a vacation in WDW. I just don't get it. Ventured there for Morimoto for the first time in ages and had a really disappointing meal. I don't know what they'd have to have there for me to be interested.
> 
> Guess I'm not at all their target demo.. what IS their target demo btw?? Just locals who like... what? International tourists wanting something typically American in some way? People from small towns without such stores? Seems like the latter could drive to a city nearer to them rather than take up vacation time for it...


I can't speak to what the demo goal is but I know that when we go Disney Springs is a favorite for my mom, sister, and aunt. I can take or leave it but they all love to SHOP. Disney has very few "unique" stores to them but they still love to go because they are just shoppers. It is not uncommon for at least 2 nights to be spent there by them with no thought to dining reservations or eating. Some people just like to shop, me I have to be pried out of the parks most of the time to be dragged to DS.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seen them in DC and NYC. Is that really a draw for people?
> 
> I honestly have no interest in Disney Springs while on a vacation in WDW. I just don't get it. Ventured there for Morimoto for the first time in ages and had a really disappointing meal. I don't know what they'd have to have there for me to be interested.
> 
> Guess I'm not at all their target demo.. what IS their target demo btw?? Just locals who like... what? International tourists wanting something typically American in some way? People from small towns without such stores? Seems like the latter could drive to a city nearer to them rather than take up vacation time for it...


Closest one to me is Chicago but that is still a long drive and one I don't prefer to make. I like Uniqlo because its different and offers cheap well made Disney clothing. 

Personally I love Disney Springs dining. I have not been to Morimoto yet but I love the Boathouse and Homecomin'. 

Disney Springs is trying to appeal to everyone in some way whether its dining, shopping or some form of entertainment.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Closest one to me is Chicago but that is still a long drive and one I don't prefer to make. I like Uniqlo because its different and offers cheap well made Disney clothing.
> 
> Personally I love Disney Springs dining. I have not been to Morimoto yet but I love the Boathouse and Homecomin'.
> 
> Disney Springs is trying to appeal to everyone in some way whether its dining, shopping or some form of entertainment.



I keep hoping for actual entertainment to show back up... Le Cirque was nice, but its not a repeat. All the bars close super early. I'm shocked that WDW can't handle more later evening openings. I guess the business just isn't there.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I keep hoping for actual entertainment to show back up... Le Cirque was nice, but its not a repeat. All the bars close super early. I'm shocked that WDW can't handle more later evening openings. I guess the business just isn't there.


NBA should have some entertainment but that won't appeal to all of course. House of Blues has music options from time to time. We also don't know what is happening to the Cirque space after it closes. There is then Splitsville for bowling.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George now hiring

Wine Bar George to Open to Guests in Early 2018 at Disney Springs


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I keep hoping for actual entertainment to show back up... Le Cirque was nice, but its not a repeat. All the bars close super early. I'm shocked that WDW can't handle more later evening openings. I guess the business just isn't there.



See...that's what many of us hope for but it seems clear it's not gonna happen.  Again...the neverland tunnels might have offered a little slice of that...but it's not happening.  Something truly unique.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> See...that's what many of us hope for but it seems clear it's not gonna happen.  Again...the neverland tunnels might have offered a little slice of that...but it's not happening.  Something truly unique.


The Edison is supposed to have entertainment.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> See...that's what many of us hope for but it seems clear it's not gonna happen.  Again...the neverland tunnels might have offered a little slice of that...but it's not happening.  Something truly unique.



I just can't think how if they just did it, it would not work like gangbusters, since there is NONE at present. A really cool, open late bar? There are enough people without kids to make a few of those work at WDW, and we all know what the profit margin on booze looks like


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jaxonp said:


> *You limiting yourself to your point of view.*  Think about the larger picture. Disney needs to fill those units with tenants who can afford to be there... the market will eventually determine that.   Right now, it's clear store like Uniqlo, are doing a bit better than other more established American brands.  What would you have Disney put in these stores, that they don't have now?
> 
> Zara is another massive massive brand, world wide, that is a growing brand in America.  I found Zara handy the last time I was at WDW about two months ago...  I needed something dressy for a last minute dinner reservation at Jiko.  I was happy that a store like that was available for me to pick something up that was nice and didn't break the bank.  Now I have plenty of Zara location in Chicago and I typically wouldn't waste my time at one while at WDW but I know my cousins who live in Nashville were dying to go there because
> They didn't have one in their hometown.  It's all perspective.  For you it isn't unique, but to a majority it is.   Again, gotta keep these storefronts occupied!!



Well I'm gonna have to give you the Captain O award of the day for that...

But seriously...I get the need for the retail center...I'm just calling it a typical retail center...as it is one.  Very reminiscent of others in Florida alone...but also those around Boston, New York, Washington, Chicago...California...Texas...

...which also as luck would have it is where the biggest chunk of the wdw travelers come from.

So it's probably - again - not at all unique.  I know that doesn't cover everyone...but all areas aren't exactly equal either.

Again...it's got its high points and it's low points..

Check the tape - I was a big watcher of the development.  I thought springs could really be a big property wide asset.  It's very disappointing that they went St. Armand's with it.  Cause I was ok with the old St. Armand's...

And what happens when the stores start to leave...because many will.  Sure uniqlo is packed...but is Kate spade?  I went into the tommy bahama store on a Saturday night in July and the score was:

Workers: 2
Customers: 1

They really did punt on innovation here.  The dining is the upside...as most malls/centers that have a chance of survival are recentering around food as the last department stores fail.

There some details to watch as we move forward.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I just can't think how if they just did it, it would work like gangbusters, since there is NONE at present. A really cool, open late bar? There are enough people without kids to make a few of those work at WDW, and we all know what the profit margin on booze looks like



They consciously killed the PI concept. It won't return.  They've most assuredly decided they have no interest in catering to late nights with no kids.

That's about staffing/operation.  They complained to no end behind the walls about pleasure island...just didn't make the $1000:1 receipts to employee dollars spent they demand.

The ship has sailed back across the great salt sea...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> The Edison is supposed to have entertainment.



We can hope...
...not very impressive consider the "much inferior" old downtown just ten years ago had multiple comedy clubs, about 6 night clubs, a jazz house, and original circus, and an interactive arcade...

Now there's not much other than food...and I LOVE food...to be clear.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> They consciously killed the PI concept. It won't return.  They've most assuredly decided they have no interest in catering to late nights with no kids.
> 
> That's about staffing/operation.  They complained to no end behind the walls about pleasure island...just didn't make the $1000:1 receipts to employee dollars spent they demand.
> 
> The ship has sailed back across the great salt sea...



I remember PI well, and it was...tacky, except for the Adventurer's Club. That's not going to work. Some late night, cool, relaxing, dare I say even upmarket lounges I think would succeed. I know my WDW desires are decently singular, so whatever. There's the Bluezoo lounge and Atlantic Dance Hall (shudder) if I'm really hard up. I just wonder how many other guests are going up to a bottle of wine in their room at the end of the night that they'd enjoy more out and about, and would most certainly pay more for. #shrug

Screaming into the abyss, I know.


----------



## disneymath

So here's a Canadian's $0.02 on Disney Springs ... we were never really fans when it was Downtown Disney and we like Disney Springs only marginally better. It always seems to be so darn hot and humid ... it's almost as bad as AK!  The high end shops aren't our thing (though we do enjoy shopping).  Uniqlo and the Marketplace are nice additions. Have to agree with @lockedoutlogic that the Christmas Store is a sad shadow of what it once was (and has been for years).  The boys are quickly outgrowing Once Upon a Toy and the Lego Store.  Restaurant options are better, but other than a few new ones we are interested in trying, there's not much of a compelling draw for us to visit every trip.  A replacement of some sort for La Nouba would be appealing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I remember PI well, and it was...tacky, except for the Adventurer's Club. That's not going to work. Some late night, cool, relaxing, dare I say even upmarket lounges I think would succeed. I know my WDW desires are decently singular, so whatever. There's the Bluezoo lounge and Atlantic Dance Hall (shudder) if I'm really hard up. I just wonder how many other guests are going up to a bottle of wine in their room at the end of the night that they'd enjoy more out and about, and would most certainly pay more for. #shrug
> 
> Screaming into the abyss, I know.



They simply didn't like the profit to expense ratio.  There are all kinds of excuses..."security" being the big one.

But I can trust my own ears...and for several years all the operational complaints were boiled down simply to profits.  They aren't that subtle on the ledger sheets.

And I've been trying to carbon date you (as in figure out your age...no cheeky misdirection joke)...and I was thinking around 27...but if you have cut your teeth in PI I'll have to revise that upward...interesting...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

disneymath said:


> So here's a Canadian's $0.02 on Disney Springs ... we were never really fans when it was Downtown Disney and we like Disney Springs only marginally better. It always seems to be so darn hot and humid ... it's almost as bad as AK!  The high end shops aren't our thing (though we do enjoy shopping).  Uniqlo and the Marketplace are nice additions. Have to agree with @lockedoutlogic that the Christmas Store is a sad shadow of what it once was (and has been for years).  The boys are quickly outgrowing Once Upon a Toy and the Lego Store.  Restaurant options are better, but other than a few new ones we are interested in trying, there's not much of a compelling draw for us to visit every trip.  A replacement of some sort for La Nouba would be appealing.



 Completely agree about the uncomfortable nature of the design.  Concrete and white facades/brick in the Florida sun.  It's a bad design...I couldn't believe they did that consciously when I first walked in there.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> They simply didn't like the profit to expense ratio.  There are all kinds of excuses..."security" being the big one.
> 
> But I can trust my own ears...and for several years all the operational complaints were boiled down simply to profits.  They aren't that subtle on the ledger sheets.
> 
> And I've been trying to carbon date you (as in figure out your age...no cheeky misdirection joke)...and I was thinking around 27...but if you have cut your teeth in PI I'll have to revise that upward...interesting...



You're off by a decade, not sure if it's because I look young, or seem immature.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> You're off by a decade, not sure if it's because I look young, or seem immature.



I lied...I was thinking 36 from the start...you must have typed something on another thread that tipped me off.

That's probably why I think your jokes are funny...they come out of the same general depth of the primordial ooze as mine.
...now back to regular programming.


----------



## circus4u

amberpi said:


> You're off by a decade, not sure if it's because I look young, or seem immature.





lockedoutlogic said:


> I lied...I was thinking 36 from the start...you must have typed something on another thread that tipped me off.
> 
> That's probably why I think your jokes are funny...they come out of the same general depth of the primordial ooze as mine.
> ...now back to regular programming.



Warped sense of humor comes from basking in the humid, Florida sun, surrounded by millions of mosquitoes!  Anyone that puts up with that misery for any length of time is most definitely warped.  Been there, done that.  Lived there from 1956 to 1996, then decided to come to the "dry heat" of AZ where you don't steam, just bake and shrivel up like a prune.


----------



## bluecastle

I am glad someone mentioned The Adventurer's Club- one of my biggest WDW regrets was never getting there. By the time my DD was old enough to appreciate it, it was gone. But I read plenty of Trip Reports about it and also about the Comedy Warehouse. 
We have gone to the Disney Village Marketplace/Downtown Disney/ DSprings to the character breakfast on the Empress Lilly, World of Disney, the old Christmas Chalet/ Days of Christmas that I loved, La Nouba, the movie theater in the rain, and more recently, Raglan Road. After looking at the photos of what it looks like now, even my DD who loves to shop, said she'd rather be spending time at Food and Wine, the parks, and our hotel, the Boardwalk. We live in an area that has too many malls, including high end ones, and tons of restaurants. It's too bad that now, at a time when we could really enjoy the AC or CW, they are so far in the past that not many people here even know that they were ever there. 
I'm glad that they have better dining options than is typical for Disney, but I guess we'd rather spend our money on other things.


----------



## pepperandchips

amberpi said:


> I remember PI well, and it was...tacky, except for the Adventurer's Club. That's not going to work. Some late night, cool, relaxing, dare I say even upmarket lounges I think would succeed. I know my WDW desires are decently singular, so whatever. There's the Bluezoo lounge and Atlantic Dance Hall (shudder) if I'm really hard up. I just wonder how many other guests are going up to a bottle of wine in their room at the end of the night that they'd enjoy more out and about, and would most certainly pay more for. #shrug
> 
> Screaming into the abyss, I know.



Is BlueZoo open "late"? We, childless early 30s adult couple, often get up for rope drop but do enjoy an "upmarket" or themed lounge on nights prior to our sleep-in mornings. We've closed down Trader Sam's more than once and were among just a handful of guests left at closing. The same is true at The Wave, though it's seasonally better attended due to conventioners. 

Even at Disney Springs, we spend most of our time either in the Homecoming shine bar or Morimoto forbidden lounge, so we are definitely the market for this... yet, the lounges (aside from Trader Sam's) are never really all that busy and tend to empty out considerably by 11:00 or so. Admittedly some bars are flourishing - we love meeting parents during their date nights at Tambu Lounge (which is always mobbed while Ohana is serving), but it makes me wonder what the "childless adult" really brings to the Disney parks, profit wise. 

And, as suggested, we typically pack either a bottle of bourbon or some wine that we drink on our resort patio. I'd think that CMs (a large resident population of young people who could easily fill cool lounges) are totally priced out of the current offerings save for very special occasions ($17 drinks at paddlefish on Disney's wage is not feasible). But if Disney offered a REALLY cool themed lounge/nightclub I could see them luring the CMs. 

I'll join your abyss-screaming, but at the end of the day, we're just two voices. From my totally anecdotal evidence I just don't see the market to support more nightlife, save for maybe a pop up lounge during food and wine festival. 

I try not to be a pixie duster, but I'm saving judgment on the Edison until I see it. The speakeasy/rum tunnels definitely sound cool. If they can put in some talented lounge singers I can see spending many evenings in a themed environment like that.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> NBA should have some entertainment but that won't appeal to all of course. House of Blues has music options from time to time. We also don't know what is happening to the Cirque space after it closes. There is then Splitsville for bowling.



I do like DS (especially the dining), though I do wish there were some more fun bars to go to like PI had.  As LOL said, it has become very much like a super nice mall (with some great dining options).  That said, House of Blues is such a sore spot for me.  As a hard rock guy, when I lived in Tampa, I would go to dozens of shows at HOB, to the point I would go there to see a show even if the show was coming to Tampa.  Sound was great there and the setup for shows was great.  But some time right before I moved I believe (maybe after), Disney decided no more hard rock (with few exceptions), which means I stopped getting the shows I wanted to see for the most part (I do listen to other stuff, but it's few and far between that end up at HOB).  I look at their schedule every time I'm down there just for fun, and it seems like just in general there are a lot less shows than there used to be as well.  Anyways, tangent over, like I said, HOB is a sore spot for me when it comes to it's live venue.


----------



## beer dave

Capang said:


> I still like the Neverland tunnels concept better.


They probably decided it was too risky to combine peter pan and specialty drinks....


----------



## beer dave

Moliphino said:


> "This likely means that the restaurant is in basement of The Edison, replacing the long rumored “Neverland Tunnels” and “Walt’s Lounge” concepts originally meant for this space."
> 
> Well that's disappointing. Especially since I really don't like Italian food.


but do you like rum?.......that's the important question.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

circus4u said:


> Warped sense of humor comes from basking in the humid, Florida sun, surrounded by millions of mosquitoes!  Anyone that puts up with that misery for any length of time is most definitely warped.  Been there, done that.  Lived there from 1956 to 1996, then decided to come to the "dry heat" of AZ where you don't steam, just bake and shrivel up like a prune.



And I would have guessed you "younger"...which means you must be young at heart.

That qualifies you for a child's rate on an AP...

...which means you'll pay the same price as the regular rate


----------



## Moliphino

beer dave said:


> but do you like rum?.......that's the important question.



I do love rum, so at least there's that. Though there's already Trader Sam's for a rum fix.

And who says the Adventurer's Club wasn't for kids? I started going when I was 6 (greeted with shouts of "The pygmies are here!").


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I do love rum, so at least there's that. Though there's already Trader Sam's for a rum fix.
> 
> And who says the Adventurer's Club wasn't for kids? I started going when I was 6 (greeted with shouts of "The pygmies are here!").



For Most of the last 15 years of PI...the "pygmies" were never allowed inside.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Though I think the Disney Springs topic is starting to droll on...my general thought about is that it's just not for everyone. In high school we took a few trips to Disney (sang in the Candlelight Processional one year and our Senior Trip) and going to Pleasure Island was a highlight at that age - somehow it felt like we were doing something cool (out late, no parents, etc.). I could see the draw Pleasure Island back then as a night-time destination. With it being *cough* around 20 years ago at this point, I don't remember the details of what was actually there...

Now, in our trips with DD we've only spent half a day at Disney Springs. We had lunch and wandered through some shops. Aside from the lego store, which was a hit with DD because she is Lego-obsessed and enjoying the boat ride from POFQ and back, there wasn't much appeal for us. I could see it being more appealing if I was on an all adult trip. Even then, it would be because of the dining more than the shopping as there are some interesting places to eat/drink/be merry...especially in the evening/after parks have closed. I also wonder what locals think of the area - is it a spot for them to go? I lived in Daytona for a while in my 20's and had some friends in the Orlando area. We would occasionally go over to City Walk at Universal, but didn't ever think about going to Downtown Disney/Disney Springs at the time.  It's like everything Disney to me - people either love it or could do without it. Same conversation as applies to the "there's nothing to do for a full day at AK or Epcot will be boring to kids, etc. etc. etc."


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> I lied...I was thinking 36 from the start...you must have typed something on another thread that tipped me off.
> 
> That's probably why I think your jokes are funny...they come out of the same general depth of the primordial ooze as mine.
> ...now back to regular programming.



I can't tell if this is turning into the dating game or you're just guessing ages. I'll test it by asking how old you think I am.


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> I can't tell if this is turning into the dating game or you're just guessing ages. I'll test it by asking how old you think I am.



I was going to say that their interactions have been, for lack of a better word, adorable.


----------



## Killer Fish

Man did I love Pleasure Island. I was at UCF from 2000-2004 and definitely had some fun nights there when I could get people to agree to go "all the way" to Disney. 

I have not been to Disney Springs/Downtown Disney in years.....probably will change that over Labor Day weekend when I am staying in the area. Any recommendations for a good restaurant with a 1 year old? Obviously nothing to fancy since apparently he has just learned that screaming is fun. I think the last time I was there we did T Rex cafe a few years ago.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> I can't tell if this is turning into the dating game or you're just guessing ages. I'll test it by asking how old you think I am.



The latter...

...I'll go 54


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> I was going to say that their interactions have been, for lack of a better word, adorable.



Purely for research purposes


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Killer Fish said:


> Man did I love Pleasure Island. I was at UCF from 2000-2004 and definitely had some fun nights there when I could get people to agree to go "all the way" to Disney.
> 
> I have not been to Disney Springs/Downtown Disney in years.....probably will change that over Labor Day weekend when I am staying in the area. Any recommendations for a good restaurant with a 1 year old? Obviously nothing to fancy since apparently he has just learned that screaming is fun. I think the last time I was there we did T Rex cafe a few years ago.



If they had put UCF closer...that wouldn't have been a problem...bad planning on their part


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Right now I don't go to the Springs for the shopping. I go for the dining. I like two of the 100 stores. You also have to look at the demographics. Disney isn't just catering to the American they cater to people from all over the world. You should already know that. Also not everyone who lives in the US has these stores in a close proximity. So with that it may not be appealing to you but it is to others. Of all the new stores so far only one of them has closed so something must be going right.



See - I feel like there may be some good restaurants at DS - but it not worth the hassle to travel there versus at the resorts/parks where I'm already at. Everytime I go to DS it's minimum hour travel with the traffic, versus 30 minutes to a park where I can eat AND do other things.  If DS doesn't try to attract me with something unique (the stores aren't cutting it), then I'm not even bothering to go. Blaze pizza sounds interesting, but again not 2 hours round trip travel interesting. Edison has the potential to be something unique. If they dumb it down to just another dining location - then I just won't care.


----------



## a4matte

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the picture.  Kind of on both sides of the fence;  I think bringing home a few toiletries is nice but on the other hand all the plastic winding in our land fills is troubling.
> I have never been near this though...
> View attachment 262734
> 
> No wonder we get less and less from Disney!
> http://v.imgins.com/tags/disneytoiletries



It's one thing to have some from past trips. We tend to stay at Poly on our DVC points and those rooms have 2 bathrooms so we get 2 sets of the bottles, and when they come to clean they leave another for each bathroom. We take home what we've already begun using and what we haven't used yet. No big deal.

But there are people on the facebook groups full out bragging about clearing out the housekeeper's entire cart while they're busy in a room and then posting photos of a huge pile of the bottles. That's stealing.


----------



## Moliphino

lockedoutlogic said:


> For Most of the last 15 years of PI...the "pygmies" were never allowed inside.



I turned 21 just months before it closed, so this would've actually been within the last 15 years of PI.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I turned 21 just months before it closed, so this would've actually been within the last 15 years of PI.



How about that?

I was more commenting on Disney's incessant "tinkering" with the gate and entry policies...they went from "adults only" to "family friendly" more times than I can count...it was one of the things that doomed the place.


----------



## amberpi

pepperandchips said:


> Is BlueZoo open "late"?.



The Swolphin is an interesting place at WDW...With the conventions, and not being a Disney property, if they have a number of customers later in the evening, they just stay open. Bluezoo or their lobby bar or both - a bit of wherever the people are. That's NO guarantee, but I've certainly been enjoying cocktails at both much later than their advertised closing time.

I know I'm singular in what I want out of Disney. I wonder if, since people know the closing time, they organically start dispersing? I have definitely seen people grabbing a car service for nights "out" and I've done it on many occasions. My need to make sure I don't miss a good band in Orlando while I'm there (actually on any vacation) has led me to seeing some great acts - none at WDW; loads at the HardRock venue.

I'm hoping for good things from the Edison as well. Maybe if we all start closing them down together, hours will expand. Cheers to hoping!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest overlay of D-Living 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/d-...st-overlay-at-d-living-in-disney-springs-.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween party treats

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Snow White Dooney and Bourne bag

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/new-dooney-bourke-handbag-added-dream-big-princess-movement/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween party treats
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Those haunted mansion portraits look so cool. Guess I'll have to try one of those to see if reality matches up!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Check out this new Open Edition Halloween MagicBand


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> See - I feel like there may be some good restaurants at DS - but it not worth the hassle to travel there versus at the resorts/parks where I'm already at. Everytime I go to DS it's minimum hour travel with the traffic, versus 30 minutes to a park where I can eat AND do other things.  If DS doesn't try to attract me with something unique (the stores aren't cutting it), then I'm not even bothering to go. Blaze pizza sounds interesting, but again not 2 hours round trip travel interesting. Edison has the potential to be something unique. If they dumb it down to just another dining location - then I just won't care.



That's another valid perspective...for sure...

But I like springs because it's a change up.  I can't hammer parks all day everyday...it's been "done" a hundred times over.  So the fact that springs came in under expectations is a bigger problem in just my opinion.

But I gotta ask...where the hell are you leaving from that it takes hours to get down there and back?

Granted...the disney buses there have always sucked...which is funny because they want to make mad money there but can't be bothered to run a few extra buses...but you must be leaving from Disneyland...

I know...MINNIE VAN time!!!


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> There is definitely more to choose from...no question....



100% agree and why we go there. And more to come. 



rteetz said:


> Right now I don't go to the Springs for the shopping. I go for the dining.



Exact.



lockedoutlogic said:


> Completely agree about the uncomfortable nature of the design.  Concrete and white facades/brick in the Florida sun.  It's a bad design...I couldn't believe they did that consciously when I first walked in there.



A lot of influence from our Lake up here helped create some of DS layout.

Having a lot of dining and decks on water is pretty famous up in our area, for the change in view and the attempt to make it seem cooler, it actually does up here with bigger water-it might a little down there depending on the wind direction, obviously the ocean dining does that as well. Not a lot you can do in central FL. FL winter is a lot of the year as well-just perfect down there then.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Check out this new Open Edition Halloween MagicBand



Goofy makes a good mummy!


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> See - I feel like there may be some good restaurants at DS - but it not worth the hassle to travel there versus at the resorts/parks where I'm already at. Everytime I go to DS it's minimum hour travel with the traffic, versus 30 minutes to a park where I can eat AND do other things.



I must go at odd times because I get right in the Lime garage and get right out.  I just assumed traffic was great now for everyone since the bus lane and the widened streets and parking garages.  Last time though, we stayed at OKW and rode the boat over twice and just drove over once.  A trip for me without filling the senses at the Hole in the wall would be like not taking a trip at all!


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> Ok...I guess I'm looking at this from a different angle...cause shopping center are NOT interesting...at least not in my sense.
> 
> There are some retail outlets that would be more or less interesting based on tastes...I can see that.
> 
> The thing I can never get over is the 1998 days of Christmas Vs the current.
> 
> It's pathetic...really.  What was interesting is no longer...
> 
> Some of the food places are nice...especially homecoming...
> 
> But uniqlo is "jersey mall" to me...cause that's where I see them.


I totally agree with the 1998 Christmas viewpoint.  I still own and display several unique quality items purchased back in the day.  I don't even bother going anymore.


----------



## SaharanTea

lockedoutlogic said:


> Enjoy the coffee...I'm
> More of an earl grey cat




Bagged, loose leaf, or replicated?  This is important and worthy of a news thread post, I promise.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Snow White Dooney and Bourne bag
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/new-dooney-bourke-handbag-added-dream-big-princess-movement/


GIMME


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Killer Fish said:


> Man did I love Pleasure Island. I was at UCF from 2000-2004 and definitely had some fun nights there when I could get people to agree to go "all the way" to Disney.
> 
> I have not been to Disney Springs/Downtown Disney in years.....probably will change that over Labor Day weekend when I am staying in the area. Any recommendations for a good restaurant with a 1 year old? Obviously nothing to fancy since apparently he has just learned that screaming is fun. I think the last time I was there we did T Rex cafe a few years ago.



We did Morimoto with a Toddler - the main room is large and relatively loud.  They have good kids meals - though 1 year old might be a bit young for that

Raglan Road is a good one too as that is often quite loud with the entertainment and stuff going on


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wolfgang Pucks Bar and Grill concept art revealed

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...ealed-wolfgang-puck-bar-grill-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DPB to livestream Rivers of Light 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SaharanTea said:


> Bagged, loose leaf, or replicated?  This is important and worthy of a news thread post, I promise.



Is that a rhetorical question?!?

Of course loose when available.  I have to admit I'm a fan of vanilla earl grey blends...lavender is good too.

If bagged, the Harney and sons imperial earl grey is a go to from years ago...they have a "white" too.

I have E.G. Basically every day, Number One


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DPB to livestream Rivers of Light
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/watch-a-disneyparkslive-stream-of-rivers-of-light-august-22-at-840-p-m-est/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


I wish we could get some international park live streams. I know the time zone might not favor those of us in the U.S.A. at times, but I always hear of people watching these live streams from all around the world.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wolfgang Pucks Bar and Grill concept art revealed
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...ealed-wolfgang-puck-bar-grill-disney-springs/



Now THIS is good news...


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's another valid perspective...for sure...
> 
> But I like springs because it's a change up.  I can't hammer parks all day everyday...it's been "done" a hundred times over.  So the fact that springs came in under expectations is a bigger problem in just my opinion.
> 
> But I gotta ask...where the hell are you leaving from that it takes hours to get down there and back?
> 
> Granted...the disney buses there have always sucked...which is funny because they want to make mad money there but can't be bothered to run a few extra buses...but you must be leaving from Disneyland...
> 
> I know...MINNIE VAN time!!!



Not hours - 1 hour each way. The last trip we went to DS was last October we were staying at AKL - and it took a solid hour to get to DS (between waiting 20 minutes for bus and then 40 minutes on the bus because the traffic was terrible). it only took us 40 minutes to get to MK on our next worst bus day. Just saying - and this is probably part of being a DVC member now - I'd rather eat at Sanaa or toddle over to Epcot from BWV for dinner than take the trek to DS for the horrible shopping (Uniquo being the exception) and the blandly themed restaurants. It feels more like a high end Florida shopping mall than anything Disney. Again, it's all fine, don't need everything to appeal to me - but I was excited about the Edison, and maybe it will still be OK, but "Italian restaurant" does not have me excited. 



Tigger's ally said:


> I must go at odd times because I get right in the Lime garage and get right out.  I just assumed traffic was great now for everyone since the bus lane and the widened streets and parking garages.  Last time though, we stayed at OKW and rode the boat over twice and just drove over once.  A trip for me without filling the senses at the Hole in the wall would be like not taking a trip at all!



Glad you had it easy - we don't have a car, so it's the bus system for us. Last time before this was with the old bus stop (August 2015), but same problem, I wanted to run to DS to pick something up and left the Poly and literally got stuck in traffic took us 25 minutes to reach the TTC, another 30 to DS. So last two trips to DS were terrible. The last good on-property DS experience I had was staying at SSR in 2014. This year we were off-site and drove into DS for a little Disney fix and that was actually fine, but DS still underwhelms me so badly.  To each his own - I'm sure plenty of people enjoy it, but it the new version does so little for me, I'd rather stay at the resort. But honestly the ONLY thing that EVER interested me about DTD/DS was the nightlife. Now I'd rather be at the Boardwalk after 9 PM.


----------



## skier_pete

Enough DS - now DHS instead - this just popped up on my feed! This coaster looks so fun to me.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-latest-aerial-look-toy-story-land-august-2017/


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wish we could get some international park live streams. I know the time zone might not favor those of us in the U.S.A. at times, but I always hear of people watching these live streams from all around the world.


Only one they would probably do is Paris since they own that one.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?!?
> 
> Of course loose when available.  I have to admit I'm a fan of vanilla earl grey blends...lavender is good too.
> 
> If bagged, the Harney and sons imperial earl grey is a go to from years ago...they have a "white" too.
> 
> I have E.G. Basically every day, Number One



Would not have pegged you for a tea guy, LOL...more of drinking cappuccino but only from places that know that a perfect cappuccino is 2 oz. espresso, 2 oz. foam, and 2 oz. steamed milk and that all other sizes are something different. I used to go to a place like that. The coffee was good, but I argued about what I wanted until I became a regular.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Now THIS is good news...



Give it to me. Of course, it looks like a bigger version of every new place in Nashville...but I'll gladly take that.


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> Enough DS - now DHS instead - this just popped up on my feed! This coaster looks so fun to me.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-latest-aerial-look-toy-story-land-august-2017/



It is starting to look like fun. I thought the whole thing was going to be kinda aimed at the "family," and we all know I throw rocks at children. I think they may have been more inclusive than I suspected.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland half weekend merch


*https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo81782320170005C*


----------



## SaharanTea

lockedoutlogic said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?!?
> 
> Of course loose when available.  I have to admit I'm a fan of vanilla earl grey blends...lavender is good too.
> 
> If bagged, the Harney and sons imperial earl grey is a go to from years ago...they have a "white" too.
> 
> I have E.G. Basically every day, Number One



It's always nice to find a fellow U.S. tea drinker.  I've drifted away from Earl Grey in the last few years, but I still keep it around for the occasional cup.  It is the blend that got me going on tea (being a fan of TNG from childhood).  

I tend toward Assams these days, but I'm good with most variations.  Except for herbal teas (which aren't even tea).  I very, very rarely do sugar outside of iced tea so herbals are just bitter flowers.  Not that anyone asked.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> See - I feel like there may be some good restaurants at DS - but it not worth the hassle to travel there versus at the resorts/parks where I'm already at.


This is EXACTLY how I feel about it! If I'm going to venture from what is close to us (BLT, parks), it'll be to Jiko -- that is worth it in a way that DS restaurants just haven't been.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Would not have pegged you for a tea guy, LOL...more of drinking cappuccino but only from places that know that a perfect cappuccino is 2 oz. espresso, 2 oz. foam, and 2 oz. steamed milk and that all other sizes are something different. I used to go to a place like that. The coffee was good, but I argued about what I wanted until I became a regular.



...and I bet you don't eat the crust on your grilled cheese...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SaharanTea said:


> It's always nice to find a fellow U.S. tea drinker.  I've drifted away from Earl Grey in the last few years, but I still keep it around for the occasional cup.  It is the blend that got me going on tea (being a fan of TNG from childhood).
> 
> I tend toward Assams these days, but I'm good with most variations.  Except for herbal teas (which aren't even tea).  I very, very rarely do sugar outside of iced tea so herbals are just bitter flowers.  Not that anyone asked.



Honestly...where you can get it....iced earl grey changes your life...

Warp 7, Mr. Crusher


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...and I bet you don't eat the crust on your grilled cheese...



You have to, or the artensial bread bakers at the restaurant will get pissed at you and the wait staff will start putting that bastard mayo product - aioli on it. Which is no better than ranch dressing...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> You have to, or the artensial bread bakers at the restaurant will get pissed at you and the wait staff will start putting that bastard mayo product - aioli on it. Which is no better than ranch dressing...



Some aiolis and bigger and more beautiful than others 

(Ok, ok...this isn't "news"...Halten Sie!!)


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> Now THIS is good news...



Gotta make sure to take a screen shot of this post.  If it gets deleted, no one will ever believe it existed.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Gotta make sure to take a screen shot of this post.  If it gets deleted, no one will ever believe it existed.



Or the other 50 or so times I've praised all things Puck and recommended the restaurants...so the ark won't be lost if this thread goes...


----------



## Bay Max

lockedoutlogic said:


> They can't sell muppets...but they sure have tried.  Can you think of anything that disney has tried longer and harder to sell and failed than muppets?


 
ESPN?


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> Or the other 50 or so times I've praised all things Puck and recommended the restaurants...so the ark won't be lost if this thread goes...



Ah, so it's Wolfgang Puck you like.

Knowing that will make Christmas shopping for you easier.


----------



## Reddog1134

Bay Max said:


> ESPN?



I think ESPN is a recent turn of events.

Muppets has been floundering since....late 80's?

ETA: Although Disney hasn't owned them that whole time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Ah, so it's Wolfgang Puck you like.
> 
> Knowing that will make Christmas shopping for you easier.



I only like Wolfgang puck, Christmas, long walks on the beach, ladies that love life, and Disney fans that drink too much...

...and reruns of Mr. belvedere


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> I think ESPN is a recent turn of events.
> 
> Muppets has been floundering since....late 80's?
> 
> ETA: Although Disney hasn't owned them that whole time.



Espn was an absolute economic dynamo from 1997-2014...it made the whole purchase of Capitol cities a winner and Eisner still paid WAY too much.

So that analogy doesn't equate.  The problem is it hit the iceberg, they've built their stock around its profits, and it's going down FAST.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Correct Walt's is dead.



I hear that it might just be cryogenically frozen.


----------



## koala1966

a4matte said:


> It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.


Well even though it will be a bummer not to get the little bottles, at least these are the higher end line of the offerings. The ones at the Pop were always the combo shampoo/ conditioner (which I can't use), the moderates had the grapefruit (which is nice), and you had to stay at a deluxe or hit the cruise line to get the sea marine formula, which I love (and buy the big bottles of for home). But I like getting the travel size for, you know, traveling.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Solar Eclipse to Impact Select Walt Disney World Attractions*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Mobile Order Coming Soon to Harambe Market at Animal Kingdom*


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Solar Eclipse to Impact Select Walt Disney World Attractions*



Odd.  Even with 15% of the sun uncovered, that's still a lot of light.  I guess the lawyers spoke up.


----------



## SaharanTea

Reddog1134 said:


> Ah, so it's Wolfgang Puck you like.
> 
> Knowing that will make Christmas shopping for you easier.



What he really wants is a yeti doll and a strobe light.


----------



## writerguyfl

SaharanTea said:


> Odd.  Even with 15% of the sun uncovered, that's still a lot of light.  I guess the lawyers spoke up.



Here's a graphical representation of the eclipse at the maximum point.  Only 13% of the sun will be uncovered.  Personally, it seems like common sense to close trails that are always closed at night during an eclipse of this nature.  No lawyers needed here.






The site where I got that graphic also has an animation showing how the eclipse will happen.  (You can enter your own city to see what will happen locally, too.)

For Disney's Animal Kingdom: https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/@6949554


----------



## umichigan10

SaharanTea said:


> Odd.  Even with 15% of the sun uncovered, that's still a lot of light.  I guess the lawyers spoke up.


Only thing that makes sense to me is Tom Sawyer Island because it isn't built for semidark exploring


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> See - I feel like there may be some good restaurants at DS - but it not worth the hassle to travel there versus at the resorts/parks where I'm already at. Everytime I go to DS it's minimum hour travel with the traffic, versus 30 minutes to a park where I can eat AND do other things.  If DS doesn't try to attract me with something unique (the stores aren't cutting it), then I'm not even bothering to go. Blaze pizza sounds interesting, but again not 2 hours round trip travel interesting. Edison has the potential to be something unique. If they dumb it down to just another dining location - then I just won't care.



The problem with good restaurants, as opposed to good adult venues, is that you can only eat dinner once per night in one place.  It's about an hour experience--- show up hungry with no patience to walk through shops, hurry in to eat, spend the hour eating, leave full with a desire to go to sleep........With the adult venues, ..... show up thirsty and hungry, grab a drink, take a walk and grab a gyro at the stand, and another drink, walk through some shops and buy things you normally wouldn't buy (cause of the glow), enter another adult venue, rinse and repeat....... Not at all the same experience, or spending..... surprised disney doesn't know better....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I think the challenge is they tried it with Pleasure Island to have these adult venues and then it turned into a lot of issues with people out of control and often gangs of people and just a very non-Disney vibe.  I think they could have kept a few things like the Adventurers Club but I think they are hesistantbto have a bunch of place people can like "pub crawl" with 

Maybe the Edison is their next attempt by having several types of venues under one roof


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> I like it since they have unique Disney shirts there.


Plus they're cheap!

Oddly I kind of like the Springs too. Probably because it doesn't feel as crowded as the parks and I like the loungey sounding house music and like strolling and people-watching.  I do wish most the retail options were more inspiring though and less expensive.  I'm totally willing to spend money, just not on over-inflated, boring things.


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Italian concept coming to the Edison complex
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/patin...nt-inside-edison-complex-disney-springs-2018/


Well this sucks, especially since I vowed to never eat at anything operated by this group again since having the worst service we've ever had in our entire life with them (and mgmt failing miserably at fixing it. Their arrogance was astounding!)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the challenge is they tried it with Pleasure Island to have these adult venues and then it turned into a lot of issues with people out of control and often gangs of people and just a very non-Disney vibe.  I think they could have kept a few things like the Adventurers Club but I think they are hesistantbto have a bunch of place people can like "pub crawl" with
> 
> Maybe the Edison is their next attempt by having several types of venues under one roof



That is an absolute cover story...there was very little "gang" violence at PI...but that story was floated for years.

The reality is it wasnt busy enough for their tastes and they didn't want to pay for the operation...

...and on the flip side, when they were busy, the tips allowed the drones assigned there to clean up and that wasn't good for the Eisner mandated "everyone minimum" labor strategy...

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Or the other 50 or so times I've praised all things Puck and recommended the restaurants...so the ark won't be lost if this thread goes...


Really? A fan of Puck? Huh. I associate that with mall food now. Quite decent mall food, but mall food. All so subjective...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Really? A fan of Puck? Huh. I associate that with mall food now. Quite decent mall food, but mall food. All so subjective...



I can see that...it's not nearly as unique as it once was..

But here's the thing:  the pricing has remained a good value as opposed to the double charged disney food.

Sometimes you have to call "bs" when you see it


----------



## Tigger's ally

beer dave said:


> The problem with good restaurants, as opposed to good adult venues, is that you can only eat dinner once per night in one place.  It's about an hour experience--- show up hungry with no patience to walk through shops, hurry in to eat, spend the hour eating, leave full with a desire to go to sleep........With the adult venues, ..... show up thirsty and hungry, grab a drink, take a walk and grab a gyro at the stand, and another drink, walk through some shops and buy things you normally wouldn't buy (cause of the glowa0, enter another adult venue, rinse and repeat....... Not at all the same experience, or spending..... surprised disney doesn't know better....



They do, it's called Food and Wine.  With how the crowds have changed from a summer peak to almost a fall peak, they have seen to it that F&W has become huge.  With that being said, I do avoid the weekends there and I am a partner!  I just prefer to be a laid back, out of the way partier that my wife can tolerate!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can see that...it's not nearly as unique as it once was..
> 
> But here's the thing:  the pricing has remained a good value as opposed to the double charged disney food.
> 
> Sometimes you have to call "bs" when you see it


True re pricing -- yes.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> They do, it's called Food and Wine.  With how the crowds have changed from a summer peak to almost a fall peak, they have seen to it that F&W has become huge.  With that being said, I do avoid the weekends there and I am a partner!  I just prefer to be a laid back, out of the way partier that my wife can tolerate!



Food and wine is a stopgap...a compound that large with that many people at all times needs more the cheeky liquor carnival


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I only like Wolfgang puck, Christmas, long walks on the beach, ladies that love life, and Disney fans that drink too much...
> 
> ...and reruns of Mr. belvedere



I'm shocked by the Christmas thing. I believed you were a true Grinch; I'll hold that down for you I suppose. There is some serious string tying those loving Christmas and WDW. I'm truly the exception that breaks the rule and pretty much try to work and drink away the holiday season. I specifically won't go to Orlando during the winter holidays. I like my WDW neat - like my drinks. For those that love the season though, WDW certainly pulls out all the stops. Its a shame they don't represent all the other winter holidays, but they know their customer base.

Getting back on topic - I always thought the "gang" thing was just Dis pearl clutching at its finest - and let's admit people drinking can cause that on here. I'd love to hear why any Disney exec wouldn't want the staff to make out on tips though. Seems fantastic. The employees are going to be happier being paid well, and Disney isn't the one footing the bill.


----------



## rteetz

Don't forget if you are in the parks today it is Disney Photopass Day! There are some special meet and greet happening.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Don't forget if you are in the parks today it is Disney Photopass Day! There are some special meet and greet happening.


We happened to be there for it last year -- it was cool to see some rare characters out!


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> If bagged, the Harney and sons imperial earl grey is a go to from years ago...they have a "white" too.



That stuff is bad.  I'd rank H&S Imperial as one of my least favorite Earl Greys: far too prone to excess tannins, and heavy on the bergamot.  

(Though as I drink tea black, I'm always going to be a bit biased towards Earl Grey Cremes).  

And to keep it on topic, the fact that Joffrey's is the Springs' offering for tea, makes me sad.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> That stuff is bad.  I'd rank H&S Imperial as one of my least favorite Earl Greys: far too prone to excess tannins, and heavy on the bergamot.
> 
> (Though as I drink tea black, I'm always going to be a bit biased towards Earl Grey Cremes).
> 
> And to keep it on topic, the fact that Joffrey's is the Springs' offering for tea, makes me sad.



Ahhh...I can appreciate the varying tastes.

The truth is there's very few bergamots that I haven't liked.  I'm pretty open to them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Don't forget if you are in the parks today it is Disney Photopass Day! There are some special meet and greet happening.



I am seeing the line for Malificent is 3-4 hours and Disney is handing out bottles of water to people on line as it is mostly outside


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> That is an absolute cover story...there was very little "gang" violence at PI...but that story was floated for years.
> 
> The reality is it wasnt busy enough for their tastes and they didn't want to pay for the operation...
> 
> ...and on the flip side, when they were busy, the tips allowed the drones assigned there to clean up and that wasn't good for the Eisner mandated "everyone minimum" labor strategy...
> 
> Don't believe the hype.



I never said anything about violence 

Just meant groups of people not acting very Disneylike - and executives not wanting people to get tips, and thus happy about getting paid less than minimum wage makes zero sense, but ok


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing the line for Malificent is 3-4 hours and Disney is handing out bottles of water to people on line as it is mostly outside



Super high demand? Let's just do it once a year for a day. Or even longer than every year.

I always wondered why they didn't do more rare character weeks, or even special after hour parties. The demand is there.


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Super high demand? Let's just do it once a year for a day. Or even longer than every year.
> 
> I always wondered why they didn't do more rare character weeks, or even special after hour parties. The demand is there.


Seriously. Parade them out a couple of days a month would it really be that big a hassle?


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> Seriously. Parade them out a couple of days a month would it really be that big a hassle?



And wouldn't it attract some locals they're courting for attendance numbers?


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> And wouldn't attract some locals they're courting for attendance numbers?


Guess we should submit an application for MK operations


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> Guess we should submit an application for MK operations



I'm pretty sure I'm not willing to take that kind of pay cut...Unless they'll make me a Friendship Boat Captain. I'm a terrible driver and have twice been on sailboats that required Coast Guard assistance, so that's probably a bad idea.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Super high demand? Let's just do it once a year for a day. Or even longer than every year.
> 
> I always wondered why they didn't do more rare character weeks, or even special after hour parties. The demand is there.


It's always surprised me that they don't have something permanent for villains. People love the villains.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not willing to take that kind of pay cut...Unless they'll make me a Friendship Boat Captain. I'm a terrible driver and have twice been on sailboats that required Coast Guard assistance, so that's probably a bad idea.


As long as I can be the guy who stands around just to tie the boat to the dock I'm in


----------



## kungaloosh22

pepperandchips said:


> I try not to be a pixie duster, but I'm saving judgment on the Edison until I see it. The speakeasy/rum tunnels definitely sound cool. If they can put in some talented lounge singers I can see spending many evenings in a themed environment like that.



I have great hopes for the Edison. I love the one in LA, but I do fear they'll "water it down" too much for a family audience. It's nice to have at least some great "adult" places at Disney. Don't get me started on losing The Adventurer's Club, but they can make up for it _somewhat_ with a decent Edison.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering for Dole whip and more

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/dole-whip-restaurants-coming-mobile-order-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Super high demand? Let's just do it once a year for a day. Or even longer than every year.
> 
> I always wondered why they didn't do more rare character weeks, or even special after hour parties. The demand is there.



Well,  guess if they do it too often then it isn't so special - part of the demand is the low supply

Which makes me wonder even more why they aren't continuing the villains party the Ng which people were willing t pay a pretty penny to attend and saw very positive response


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> It's always surprised me that they don't have something permanent for villains. People love the villains.



Seriously! Wish the U.K. Pavilion would get a queen of hearts maze or something. "Off with their heads!"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I never said anything about violence
> 
> Just meant groups of people not acting very Disneylike - and executives not wanting people to get tips, and thus happy about getting paid less than minimum wage makes zero sense, but ok



You don't seem to grasp how the labor history in the swamp has gone.  Higher than standard low wages is an enemy of "the company" for about 55,000 reasons.  They made efforts to cull that years ago including at PI.

And what is "acting disney like"?  There's is no such a thing...

"Acting disney like" to management is spending unlimited amounts of money on product while you're there.  So if that's what you mean...then I agree PI might have had a problem.

"They had to shut it down because there were bad people there" is an excuse spun to fools.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Seriously! Wish the U.K. Pavilion would get a queen of hearts maze or something. "Off with their heads!"



They have that in Paris...it's not too big of a deal


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It's always surprised me that they don't have something permanent for villains. People love the villains.



Didn't you hear?  They worked on plans for night kingdom...but my insider sources say "not right now"


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Super high demand? Let's just do it once a year for a day. Or even longer than every year.
> 
> I always wondered why they didn't do more rare character weeks, or even special after hour parties. The demand is there.


BRING BACK CLUB VILLAIN


----------



## skier_pete

I've said this many times. PI was killed by two things.

1) The opening of West Side.
and
2) Never revitalizing the clubs.

The first led to Pleasure Island being a divide between Marketplace and West Side, which meant that people weren't going to West Side. So the decision was made to open up Pleasure Island to everyone. THIS led to drunks wandering amongst families, which led to the occasional problems.
The second one is the phenomenon of bars/clubs - they just don't have life cycle of restaurants. New clubs get hot for a while, but once they get old, people lose interest. That's why many clubs and bars don't last more than 10 years. While certain clubs could have stayed open for a long time like Adventirers Club, Club's like Manequin's and Rock and Roll Beach Club became too same,same. 

So, the result was business dropped off because the clubs got stale, and Disney didn't care for the way it broke up DTD, the combination was the death knell. (And the idea that they could outsource most of DTD didn't hurt them either.)


----------



## rteetz

The Tiger Cubs were born.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> The Tiger Cubs were born.


Yup 2 of unknown sex as of yet


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand Floridian refurbs

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/grand-floridian-resort-spa.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Epcot gets ready for Food and Wine

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/epcot-update-getting-ready-for-food.html


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> As long as I can be the guy who stands around just to tie the boat to the dock I'm in



If I'm driving the boat, you might also have to be the rescue team.

In all seriousness, how does one become a Friendship Boat Captain?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Didn't you hear?  They worked on plans for night kingdom...but my insider sources say "not right now"



Whatever happened with "Night Kingdom" rumors? I haven't thought about that in ages.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I've said this many times. PI was killed by two things.
> 
> 1) The opening of West Side.
> and
> 2) Never revitalizing the clubs.
> 
> The first led to Pleasure Island being a divide between Marketplace and West Side, which meant that people weren't going to West Side. So the decision was made to open up Pleasure Island to everyone. THIS led to drunks wandering amongst families, which led to the occasional problems.
> The second one is the phenomenon of bars/clubs - they just don't have life cycle of restaurants. New clubs get hot for a while, but once they get old, people lose interest. That's why many clubs and bars don't last more than 10 years. While certain clubs could have stayed open for a long time like Adventirers Club, Club's like Manequin's and Rock and Roll Beach Club became too same,same.
> 
> So, the result was business dropped off because the clubs got stale, and Disney didn't care for the way it broke up DTD, the combination was the death knell. (And the idea that they could outsource most of DTD didn't hurt them either.)



Yeah! That!

...and they DIDN'T like the numbers!!

If they like the numbers...they'd have blackwater there providing security and retheming it weekly.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

amberpi said:


> If I'm driving the boat, you might also have to be the rescue team.
> 
> In all seriousness, how does one become a Friendship Boat Captain?



I don't know how it works now with online job postings and such at Disney but you used to just go to casting and tell them it was your first choice when applying for a job. It was my father's retirement job until botched cataracts surgery made his vision too unreliable to drive them any longer. Then he moved to Main Street merchandise


----------



## FoxC63

amberpi said:


> In all seriousness, how does one become a Friendship Boat Captain?



Gotta get a boat license and maybe take boat safety course, it wouldn't hurt if you had Life Guard & CPR training.
https://www.dmv.com/fl/florida/boating-license


----------



## FoxC63

Does anyone know if they still pass out Disney Transportation Cards?


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> If I'm driving the boat, you might also have to be the rescue team.
> 
> In all seriousness, how does one become a Friendship Boat Captain?



Pretty sure you need an actual captains license to carry passengers in a commercial situation.... requires logging time out and such.  Like a CDL or Pilots license.....


----------



## beer dave

FoxC63 said:


> Gotta get a boat license and maybe take boat safety course, it wouldn't hurt if you had Life Guard & CPR training.
> https://www.dmv.com/fl/florida/boating-license


This is for a personal vessel.  Commercial is different.

http://wow.uscgaux.info/content.php?unit=054-09&category=captains-license-info


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone know if they still pass out Disney Transportation Cards?
> View attachment 263298



One of the express bus drivers was handing them out in June. My son stuck it with all his pokemon cards for safe keeping.


----------



## amberpi

To response to my own question regarding Night Kingdom:

The chatter I see is from Feb. 2008, nothing was ever going to get to shovels in the dirt considering Bear failed a mere month later, and then the entire economy failed (and it could have been worse). Its still such a cool idea though.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> To response to my own question regarding Night Kingdom:
> 
> The chatter I see is from Feb. 2008, nothing was ever going to get to shovels in the dirt considering Bear failed a mere month later, and then the entire economy failed (and it could have been worse). Its still such a cool idea though.


It was a major rumor/plan right around 9/11. Due to the economy and drop in tourism that never happened.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> It was a major rumor/plan right around 9/11. Due to the economy and drop in tourism that never happened.



Was it resurrected in 2008 just before everything went south again?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It was a major rumor/plan right around 9/11. Due to the economy and drop in tourism that never happened.



They key on that one being "rumor"


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Was it resurrected in 2008 just before everything went south again?


Probably.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> It was a major rumor/plan right around 9/11. Due to the economy and drop in tourism that never happened.





amberpi said:


> Was it resurrected in 2008 just before everything went south again?



Pretty sure that the main rumor wasn't around 9/11...though I admit I was not into the Disney thing at that point. The real traction was during the 2007-2009 timeframe, and even then it was never really more than a blue-sky rumor. It's one of those things where "insiders" said it was happening and then the same "insiders" said it wasn't happening. Disney never publically made any mention of it, so you can't really ever state categorically what "killed" it since it was never really alive. Not the way things like "Hyperion Wharf" or the other half of Pop Century, which actually were announced/started construction and then killed, or even Pixie Hollow in New Fantasyland, which was part of the original announcement before they decided they needed a bigger ride in the whole concept. (While Toy Story and Star Wars lands are pretty certain, things like Ratatouille and the Tron Coaster are still in that ambiguous phase where they could still easily change their mind and not do them.) 

Anyways, Night Kingdom was nothing more than Blue Sky and in most iterations it had nothing to do with villians/dark side of Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the Tokyo speedway vehicles staged at MK

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photo-tokyo-grand-circuit-raceway-cars-spotted-magic-kingdom/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Tokyo speedway vehicles staged at MK
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photo-tokyo-grand-circuit-raceway-cars-spotted-magic-kingdom/


We saw those the other day from the PeopleMover!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
A look at the new parking lot trams in use at AK

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-two-new-look-parking-trams-use-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Rockin Rollercoaster building is being repainted

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-rock-n-roller-coaster-gravity-building-repainted-new-lands/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> The Tiger Cubs were born.



I can't find a report on this anywhere?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I can't find a report on this anywhere?


Disney hasn't officially released anything yet but I've heard multiple reports of it. It will likely be a little bit before they make their public debut.


----------



## MissGina5

this might be a silly question but is there like a list of all the characters who were out yesterday? I should have just checked my app!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> this might be a silly question but is there like a list of all the characters who were out yesterday? I should have just checked my app!


I know some villains including maleficent met in the sunset Showcase building in DHS. Mushu and Mulan met in Epcot. Snow White and Dopey in MK. Timon was out. Genie and Jasmine, Meeko and Pocahontas, Hook and Pan.


----------



## Q-man

SaharanTea said:


> What he really wants is a yeti doll and a strobe light.



I think we need a quip of the year award.  Do we have a mic drop emoji?


----------



## FoxC63

MissGina5 said:


> this might be a silly question but is there like a list of all the characters who were out yesterday? I should have just checked my app!



For the photopass day?  On my thread *Magic Shots - Current Listings* you'll find information & links


----------



## osully

a4matte said:


> It's not even those. Wall mounted larger bottles have apparently been popping up.



To be honest this is kind of better. I always feel like the small bottles barely give me any shampoo and basically 1/2 of the conditioner I need for my long hair. I would not be surprised if they break even on this change. They might be buying in bulk now, but this will make people use more product.


----------



## behappyJules

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone know if they still pass out Disney Transportation Cards?
> View attachment 263298


My kids got several the first week of August.


----------



## koala1966

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone know if they still pass out Disney Transportation Cards?
> View attachment 263298



We got a couple on the monorail platform. The angel that handed them out distracted my nephews from a near meltdown, and I'm forever grateful.


----------



## mikepizzo

amberpi said:


> Was it resurrected in 2008 just before everything went south again?



Based on information in New Fantasyland WDW - Martins Ultimate Tribute - Part One of Two (around the 1 minute mark), after 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea closed in 1994 there was a plan to put a Villains Mountain on the 5 acres of land that 20k took up.  

It was never built, but I can imagine the thought process might have been similar to what happened with MGM.  The idea of MGM was actually a pavilion for Future World in EPCOT.  Eisner liked the idea so much that they decided to make it it's own park (and y'know, to compete with that whole Universal Studios thing down the street).


----------



## wareagle57

writerguyfl said:


> Here's a graphical representation of the eclipse at the maximum point.  Only 13% of the sun will be uncovered.  Personally, it seems like common sense to close trails that are always closed at night during an eclipse of this nature.  No lawyers needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site where I got that graphic also has an animation showing how the eclipse will happen.  (You can enter your own city to see what will happen locally, too.)
> 
> For Disney's Animal Kingdom: https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/@6949554



It just doesn't seem like that's very dark. I would think it will be no darker or even as dark as when the sky is covered with really dark storm clouds. Should have no problems seeing.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Terralina crafted Italian Update

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-terralina-crafted-italian-construction-update-august-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland update

http://micechat.com/169250-disneyland-photo-update-electrical-lights-wink-seasons-change/


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Disneyland update
> 
> http://micechat.com/169250-disneyland-photo-update-electrical-lights-wink-seasons-change/



''This isn't the last you'll hear from me!'' - MSEP


----------



## Reddog1134

mikepizzo said:


> Based on information in New Fantasyland WDW - Martins Ultimate Tribute - Part One of Two (around the 1 minute mark), after 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea closed in 1994 there was a plan to put a Villains Mountain on the 5 acres of land that 20k took up.
> 
> It was never built, but I can imagine the thought process might have been similar to what happened with MGM.  The idea of MGM was actually a pavilion for Future World in EPCOT.  Eisner liked the idea so much that they decided to make it it's own park (and y'know, to compete with that whole Universal Studios thing down the street).



I didn't watch the video but I assume it's the old Bald Mountain rumors?


----------



## mikepizzo

Reddog1134 said:


> I didn't watch the video but I assume it's the old Bald Mountain rumors?



Not sure if the planned name is in the video.  It was going to start like it's a small world, then get more sinister until Maleficent showed up and "diverted" the boats.  The riders would then be transported to the underworld, etc.


----------



## rteetz

Great movie ride signage has been removed...


----------



## rteetz

Final MSEP at Disneyland


----------



## skier_pete

I still wonder if MSEP comes back to WDW in the next year. You ship it off for 12-24 months and save money by not hosting it, then you bring it back with much fanfare as soemthing "New and improved" or something like that - suddenly you have bigger crowds than ever to see the same thing that's been there for years. (If you've seen PTN and you know how superior it is, yet still MSEP in DLR did gangbusters for them.)


----------



## Tiffany_m15

********** said:


> I still wonder if MSEP comes back to WDW in the next year. You ship it off for 12-24 months and save money by not hosting it, then you bring it back with much fanfare as soemthing "New and improved" or something like that - suddenly you have bigger crowds than ever to see the same thing that's been there for years. (If you've seen PTN and you know how superior it is, yet still MSEP in DLR did gangbusters for them.)


I kind of hope so. We love it so much we still listen to the music in the car on occasion.  We missed it before it left so a limited time engagement would be perfect.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cinderellas Royal Table closing for refurb in Feb. 2018

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/cind...or-brief-refurbishment-late-february-2018.htm


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cinderellas Royal Table closing for refurb in Feb. 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/cind...or-brief-refurbishment-late-february-2018.htm


ooh some people are not going to be happy but I think definitely warranted!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cinderellas Royal Table closing for refurb in Feb. 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/cind...or-brief-refurbishment-late-february-2018.htm



at least they are giving the notice at (slightly) more than 180 days so it doesn't mess with people that had ADRs already made


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I still wonder if MSEP comes back to WDW in the next year. You ship it off for 12-24 months and save money by not hosting it, then you bring it back with much fanfare as soemthing "New and improved" or something like that - suddenly you have bigger crowds than ever to see the same thing that's been there for years. (If you've seen PTN and you know how superior it is, yet still MSEP in DLR did gangbusters for them.)



do they really need to pack in more crowds though?  seems like Main St/Hub is pretty darn crowded every night for Happily Ever After.  Now, a year from now, who knows


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> do they really need to pack in more crowds though?  seems like Main St/Hub is pretty darn crowded every night for Happily Ever After.  Now, a year from now, who knows


That's a choice they made with the projections. Wishes was a sound and fireworks show that could be experienced almost anywhere in the park. The current one almost needs to be seen from the HUB/Main St. I thought MSEP was okay but my sister loved it when I took her down a few years ago. It's a nice attraction/show, and was certainly a nice way to finish off the day. I don't know that I would watch it every day I were in MK, but certainly more than once a trip. Sadly, now I stream out with the rest of the crew and since it's such a  mass of humanity moving, there's really no way/reason for me to linger and shop/get ice cream.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> do they really need to pack in more crowds though?  seems like Main St/Hub is pretty darn crowded every night for Happily Ever After.  Now, a year from now, who knows


Having 2 MSEP plus fireworks gave 3 separate points at which people would choose to leave the park.  Without the parade, it is INSANITY at 10pm -- awful.  The parades would HELP, IMO.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Bambi was released on this date in 1942 (75th anniversary)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Having 2 MSEP plus fireworks gave 3 separate points at which people would choose to leave the park.  Without the parade, it is INSANITY at 10pm -- awful.  The parades would HELP, IMO.



I guess I could see the benefit of having one AFTER Happily Ever After as some people would stay for that while others left before.  Guess I just don't see that many people coming for a night time parade that is before the fireworks and then not staying for the fireworks - so all it would do is bring more people to the area that are then trying to leave at the same time.  But one after I could see your point defintiely


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I could see the benefit of having one AFTER Happily Ever After as some people would stay for that while others left before.  Guess I just don't see that many people coming for a night time parade that is before the fireworks and then not staying for the fireworks - so all it would do is bring more people to the area that are then trying to leave at the same time.  But one after I could see your point defintiely


Honestly, I don't really think MORE would come for the parade.  HEA is the star of the night.  I think it might just help stagger the departures.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Having 2 MSEP plus fireworks gave 3 separate points at which people would choose to leave the park.  Without the parade, it is INSANITY at 10pm -- awful.  The parades would HELP, IMO.


Without the parade, I don't see much difference. Not everyone stays to watch the fireworks, and not everyone stayed to watch the parade. I was at WDW at Christmas (Christmas-New Years week), March, May, and June (all since the MSEP left), and I have never had a problem with leaving the park after any shows. The max I waited for a bus at park closing at the MK was 30 minutes (used an Art of Animation bus for Pop). Other than that, it's about a one or two bus wait for me. If I used a monorail resort like at Christmas, I was on the next monorail. Now I didn't spend Christmas Day or New Years Eve in the MK, but still the crowds are pretty insane that week. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I really don't see how a parade will change anything. A LOT of people leave after the first parade/fireworks anyways that waiting for the 2nd parade has always been the go to advice for anyone that can stay up that long. if WDW ever gets a nighttime parade again (which I'm sure it will), I think it will be more looked at as an addition rather than spreading out the times people leave.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Without the parade, I don't see much difference. Not everyone stays to watch the fireworks, and not everyone stayed to watch the parade. I was at WDW at Christmas (Christmas-New Years week), March, May, and June (all since the MSEP left), and I have never had a problem with leaving the park after any shows. The max I waited for a bus at park closing at the MK was 30 minutes (used an Art of Animation bus for Pop). Other than that, it's about a one or two bus wait for me. If I used a monorail resort like at Christmas, I was on the next monorail. Now I didn't spend Christmas Day or New Years Eve in the MK, but still the crowds are pretty insane that week.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I really don't see how a parade will change anything. A LOT of people leave after the first parade/fireworks anyways that waiting for the 2nd parade has always been the go to advice for anyone that can stay up that long. if WDW ever gets a nighttime parade again (which I'm sure it will), I think it will be more looked at as an addition rather than spreading out the times people leave.


I agree to a point. Having the night parade run twice does help spread out crowds but the majority will still leave after the first viewing/fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Africa Pandora entrance will not be opening with the park from now on

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/avatar-land-opening-procedure-changing.html


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Without the parade, I don't see much difference. Not everyone stays to watch the fireworks, and not everyone stayed to watch the parade. I was at WDW at Christmas (Christmas-New Years week), March, May, and June (all since the MSEP left), and I have never had a problem with leaving the park after any shows. The max I waited for a bus at park closing at the MK was 30 minutes (used an Art of Animation bus for Pop). Other than that, it's about a one or two bus wait for me. If I used a monorail resort like at Christmas, I was on the next monorail. Now I didn't spend Christmas Day or New Years Eve in the MK, but still the crowds are pretty insane that week.
> 
> I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I really don't see how a parade will change anything. A LOT of people leave after the first parade/fireworks anyways that waiting for the 2nd parade has always been the go to advice for anyone that can stay up that long. if WDW ever gets a nighttime parade again (which I'm sure it will), I think it will be more looked at as an addition rather than spreading out the times people leave.


"Most" leaving at close is still better that "all" leaving at close.  Just is.  We're at 20 trips now, and in the summer there were frequently people who stayed past the fireworks and hung around for the 2nd parade.  

Let's put it this way: could it HURT to have a reason for some people to wait a bit to stampede?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Let's put it this way: could it HURT to have a reason for some people to wait a bit to stampede?



One reason I can think of is do all of your shopping during that hour that Main Street stays open.  That's the only reason right now though.

I think the MK will have it this way until it gets darker earlier. Then they can run the firework show earlier in the evening with a possibility of staying open a little later.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> One reason I can think of is do all of your shopping during that hour that Main Street stays open.  That's the only reason right now though.
> 
> I think the MK will have it this way until it gets darker earlier. Then they can run the firework show earlier in the evening with a possibility of staying open a little later.


I'm telling you... the 10pm close in Aug, without any staggered departure was ridiculous.  Haven't seen anything like it in 20 trips including one at Christmas. Really makes us question the value of owning at BLT and owning so many points.  Unless they reverse out of this nonsense.  But we have no way of knowing if they will, and our 11mo window for DVC opens in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> One reason I can think of is do all of your shopping during that hour that Main Street stays open.  That's the only reason right now though.


Try shopping at 10pm these days... with those trying to cut through the stores to escape...

But we're kinda' far afield from "news"... we've had many accounts of what a mess MK is with their 10pm close... so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm telling you... the 10pm close in Aug, without any staggered departure was ridiculous.  Haven't seen anything like it in 20 trips including one at Christmas. Really makes us question the value of owning at BLT and owning so many points.  Unless they reverse out of this nonsense.  But we have no way of knowing if they will, and our 11mo window for DVC opens in a couple of weeks!


I understand that. I wasn't there, so I don't know exactly what you experienced. My previous comments are based on my experience.

Did you decide to wait for transportation after you exited the MK? For example...If it took you 10-15 minutes to get out of the MK after the fireworks (which is about normal for me if I watch from the hub), it is a 5 minute walk to BLT after exiting the MK. That is why owning at BLT is worth it. Because while it would take you 5 minutes to walk to your resort and maybe another 5 minutes to get up to your room, everyone else is waiting 20-30+ minutes for a bus, boat, or a monorail. Now if you waited for the monorail, I can see why you might be complaining about the exit procedure of the park. I find owning at BLT a great value, because that is the only resort you can walk to on WDW property from a theme park other than the EPCOT area resorts.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "Most" leaving at close is still better that "all" leaving at close.  Just is.  We're at 20 trips now, and in the summer there were frequently people who stayed past the fireworks and hung around for the 2nd parade.
> 
> Let's put it this way: could it HURT to have a reason for some people to wait a bit to stampede?


It also gives those folks a chance to get on the popular attractions during that first parade.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

This flew under my radar, but supposedly yesterday was the last performance of the Pixar Play Parade at DCA. It will be moving just across the Esplanade to Disneyland in the near future (which I am not happy about).

I think the MSEP ending took all of the focus away from this.


----------



## Harry Wallace

Saw on Facebook that the resort monorail is down (as per usual) but because of this:


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> View attachment 263665 Saw on Facebook that the resort monorail is down (as per usual) but because of this:


That beam has seen better days...


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> That beam has seen better days...



Yes, and they were long enough ago, it's starting to get them confused with its grandkids.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Limited time meet and greet at AK

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-meet-and-greet-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## a4matte

No idea if it's true or not, but I'm seeing a rumor that Descendants could be replacing the villains in the Not So Scary parade.

You want me to burn the castle to the ground? This is how you get me to burn the castle to the ground.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> No idea if it's true or not, but I'm seeing a rumor that Descendants could be replacing the villains in the Not So Scary parade.
> 
> You want me to burn the castle to the ground? This is how you get me to burn the castle to the ground.


I have heard that but haven't given much credibility to it.


----------



## circus4u

lockedoutlogic said:


> And I would have guessed you "younger"...which means you must be young at heart.
> 
> That qualifies you for a child's rate on an AP...
> 
> ...which means you'll pay the same price as the regular rate


Yeah, right!


----------



## luisov

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This flew under my radar, but supposedly yesterday was the last performance of the Pixar Play Parade at DCA. It will be moving just across the Esplanade to Disneyland in the near future (which I am not happy about).
> 
> I think the MSEP ending took all of the focus away from this.



I like that PTN is going to DCA, but the Pixar Play Parade is a dissapointing show in terms of Disney parade standards. Hopefully it'll get refreshed with some new floats.


----------



## circus4u

momandmousefan said:


> Well this sucks, especially since I vowed to never eat at anything operated by this group again since having the worst service we've ever had in our entire life with them (and mgmt failing miserably at fixing it. Their arrogance was astounding!)


Ditto on this!


----------



## circus4u

FoxC63 said:


> Gotta get a boat license and maybe take boat safety course, it wouldn't hurt if you had Life Guard & CPR training.
> https://www.dmv.com/fl/florida/boating-license


And you have to be able to swim, which leaves me out (yep, raised in Florida - can't stand the water or sea food in any shape or form.)


----------



## ucfknight

a4matte said:


> No idea if it's true or not, but I'm seeing a rumor that Descendants could be replacing the villains in the Not So Scary parade.
> 
> You want me to burn the castle to the ground? This is how you get me to burn the castle to the ground.


My kids might actually want to see a parade if the VKs were in it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Harry Wallace said:


> View attachment 263665 Saw on Facebook that the resort monorail is down (as per usual) but because of this:



A picture says 1000 words...

This one says 1,000,000

That beam is undercover...i do believe.  Which means that came loose from sheer mechanical strain


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm telling you... the 10pm close in Aug, without any staggered departure was ridiculous.  Haven't seen anything like it in 20 trips including one at Christmas. Really makes us question the value of owning at BLT and owning so many points.  Unless they reverse out of this nonsense.  But we have no way of knowing if they will, and our 11mo window for DVC opens in a couple of weeks!



And you overpaid...maybe...too! 

I'll be the canary In the coal mine...it's my thing:

What does closing earlier than they ever have before in vacation time blocks set them up to do?

...buy the way...isn't Halloween this week?


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> A picture says 1000 words...
> 
> This one says 1,000,000
> 
> That beam is undercover...i do believe.  Which means that came loose from sheer mechanical strain



Slap some frosting on it and it'll be good for another 6 years.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

nkosiek said:


> That's a choice they made with the projections. Wishes was a sound and fireworks show that could be experienced almost anywhere in the park. The current one almost needs to be seen from the HUB/Main St. I thought MSEP was okay but my sister loved it when I took her down a few years ago. It's a nice attraction/show, and was certainly a nice way to finish off the day. I don't know that I would watch it every day I were in MK, but certainly more than once a trip. Sadly, now I stream out with the rest of the crew and since it's such a  mass of humanity moving, there's really no way/reason for me to linger and shop/get ice cream.



I'm sure the choice was to allow for cheaper operation and less expensive variation/update costs...

To think it's not so is silly...or to be more blunt: incorrect


----------



## rteetz

*News

The ‘Great Irish Hooley’ Returns to Raglan Road Irish Pub & Restaurant*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: The Great Movie Ride Marquee Removed*


----------



## rteetz

*News

2018 Disney Calendars Now Available*


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm sure the choice was to allow for cheaper operation and less expensive variation/update costs...
> 
> To think it's not so is silly...or to be more blunt: incorrect



Oh totally, and for once not necessarily a bad thing to save money on. My only complaint is that the projections definitely compete with the fireworks, it's hard to know where to look. I think in the future I won't even really worry about seeing them, as that sage Meatloaf once said, 2 outta 3 ain't bad.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes already being made to One Man's Dream

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...ation-walt-disney-presents-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 2018 Disney Calendars Now Available*



I always love the attractions posters one - this one has a number of extinct attractions - very cool!


----------



## rteetz

Lets stay on topic please


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DCA Update

http://micechat.com/169401-disney-c...-star-wars-tops-mickey-talks-halloween-looms/


----------



## mikebb

lockedoutlogic said:


> A picture says 1000 words...
> 
> This one says 1,000,000
> 
> That beam is undercover...i do believe.  Which means that came loose from sheer mechanical strain



Wow, yes it does look bad. Beyond the actual damaged beam there are the worn/dirty tiles and generally grungy look of the whole platform. Is this the MK station? If so, I thought I saw them recently renovating that area. 

Makes you wonder about the recent rumor around Siemens offering a new monorail fleet as part of the (now gone) sponsorship deal. Perhaps Disney knows there is (a lot) more $$ due on the monorail system, and that day of reckoning is fast approaching.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween at Hong Kong Disneyland

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I always love the attractions posters one - this one has a number of extinct attractions - very cool!



I didn't care for 2017's, but I will be picking up this one!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikebb said:


> Wow, yes it does look bad. Beyond the actual damaged beam there are the worn/dirty tiles and generally grungy look of the whole platform. Is this the MK station? If so, I thought I saw them recently renovating that area.
> 
> Makes you wonder about the recent rumor around Siemens offering a new monorail fleet as part of the (now gone) sponsorship deal. *Perhaps Disney knows there is (a lot) more $$ due on the monorail system, and that day of reckoning is fast approaching.*



There are many here around these woods that deny this...but that is without any neurons firing...

"I feel like a Disney princess so I will always have my monorail to ride!  WMDW!"

...but there is more of a reorganization going on here than most seem to want to admit.  New transport systems...major road work around the magic kingdom...lyft partnerships...

Monorails are in a dire position here...and that doesn't mean this week or even this decade...but they will never be reconstructed as they are now and they also won't last for a longterm period.  Something is going to have to be done.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Lets stay on topic please



Sure...what's the topic?

The monorail thing one?  Or is it strictly the product page?

(I'm a pain...I know...but perhaps if you want to maintain an effective stream...we should split off multiple things...most definitely merchandise?)


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sure...what's the topic?
> 
> The monorail thing one?  Or is it strictly the product page?
> 
> (I'm a pain...I know...but perhaps if you want to maintain an effective stream...we should split off multiple things...most definitely merchandise?)


I and others post several news stories, photo updates, etc. a day. Those are the topics. If you can't find discussion in those posted topics don't reply. This thread is not about Christmas decor, Pleasure Island, and River country.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I and others post several news stories, photo updates, etc. a day. Those are the topics. If you can't find discussion in those posted topics don't reply. This thread is not about Christmas decor, Pleasure Island, and River country.



And I'm cool with that...cease and desist.

Can I ask that everytime a picture of merchandise is put up that there aren't 4 responses that say "ohhh...I need that!!"

Because that's not news either.  A "new merch thread" would be better, no?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> And you overpaid...maybe...too!
> 
> I'll be the canary In the coal mine...it's my thing:
> 
> What does closing earlier than they ever have before in vacation time blocks set them up to do?
> 
> ...buy the way...isn't Halloween this week?


Charge for late hours in the park during busy times.  What was that late night "event" called? DAH?

Sad part: we'd pay for that. Lower crowds than keeping the park open to all or even EMH. Maybe skip a tour and do this in MK instead (we did aqua tour & an AK tour this trip).


----------



## Delano Fiedler

This day in Disney history:  "1947: Disney's Donald Duck cartoon _Bootle Beetle_ is released. Directed by Jack Hannah, a young 
beetle attempts to run away from home, but is stopped by a lesson about the dreaded bug collector - Donald Duck!"

I love Donald!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Charge for late hours in the park during busy times.  What was that late night "event" called? DAH?
> 
> Sad part: we'd pay for that. Lower crowds than keeping the park open to all or even EMH. Maybe skip a tour and do this in MK instead (we did aqua tour & an AK tour this trip).



I'm thinking bigger...

Moving to an entirely 2 part operational calendar.  Which is the ability to charge two admission prices nearly everyday and spend almost nothing on additional overhead.

You pay $125 for a park with 10-12 hours of operational costs...including employees staggered over about 16...

Well now you pay $100 for 4 hours at night using nearly the SAME overhead outlays...or a very small percentage of increase.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sad part: we'd pay for that. Lower crowds than keeping the park open to all or even EMH. Maybe skip a tour and do this in MK instead (we did aqua tour & an AK tour this trip).



But you're paying for nothing.  The additional hours that were always standard operating procedure when crowds dictated.

They've basically redefined reality to double your ticket cost.  You are drinking the sand.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm thinking bigger...
> 
> Moving to an entirely 2 part operational calendar.  Which is the ability to charge two admission prices nearly everyday and spend almost nothing on additional overhead.
> 
> You pay $125 for a park with 10-12 hours of operational costs...including employees staggered over about 16...
> 
> Well now you pay $100 for 4 hours at night using nearly the SAME overhead outlays...or a very small percentage of increase.


Wonder if that isn't thinking too big... crossing that line from "offering extras" to eating away too much of the "standard" experience. Some think we're already there (I disagree), but I think it is about that balance, and this might be a step too far. 

This may be too OT, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> But you're paying for nothing.  The additional hours that were always standard operating procedure when crowds dictated.
> 
> They've basically redefined reality to double your ticket cost.  You are drinking the sand.


Nope. If they charge they'll likely automatically limit crowds to less than what they were at corresponding times. In part, we'd be paying for that difference.

They control the limited resource: park time. That's not drinking the sand; that's just life. If it's worth it to us to pay for more in that new reality, we will. Can't go back in time. Have to make decisions based on current cost/benefit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enter to win GOTG 2 Blu-Ray

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dians-of-the-galaxy-vol-2-blu-ray-combo-pack/


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope. If they charge they'll likely automatically limit crowds to less than what they were at corresponding times. In part, we'd be paying for that difference.
> 
> They control the limited resource: park time. That's not drinking the sand; that's just life. If it's worth it to us to pay for more in that new reality, we will. Can't go back in time. Have to make decisions based on current cost/benefit.



There's nothing else to do late at night at WDW, so I'd happily pay for low crowds and late evenings.

Are their any rumblings of DAH coming back? This would be news I'd be interested in for sure.


----------



## jade1

Harry Wallace said:


> View attachment 263665 Saw on Facebook that the resort monorail is down (as per usual) but because of this:



Whoa that looks bad.

The monorail resorts and the MK monorail sation appear set up perfectly for stepping on and off chair lift cable cars.

I wonder if that might go that way eventually if all goes well.

Can chair lifts make those curves work like from MK to CR? Or do they need right angles. I suppose BLT parking lot could have a corner turn.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope. If they charge they'll likely automatically limit crowds to less than what they were at corresponding times. In part, we'd be paying for that difference.
> 
> They control the limited resource: park time. That's not drinking the sand; that's just life. If it's worth it to us to pay for more in that new reality, we will. Can't go back in time. Have to make decisions based on current cost/benefit.



You're buying first, justifying later...I'm not gonna tell you not to do it.

I'm also not gonna tell you there's any sense to it.

Pure capitalism...not manipulation, perception, repackaging or artificially limiting supply.

...Adam smith in the drivers seat.  Or is it Pinnochet?  I get the two confused


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> There's nothing else to do late at night at WDW, so I'd happily pay for low crowds and late evenings.
> 
> Are their any rumblings of DAH coming back? This would be news I'd be interested in for sure.



Lol!

You?!?   That's surprising...I didn't think that worm would look so tasty...


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol!
> 
> You?!?   That's surprising...I didn't think that worm would look so tasty...



I aim for cognitive dissonance in my love for WDW. The rest of my life is pretty darn tautologically sound.

But you didn't answer my legit question, and I don't find it on the WDW site (I could have somehow missed of course), but is their any news on DAH appearing in September by chance?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galaxy's Edge has been topped off at DLR

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Galaxy's Edge has been topped off at DLR
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



What's the leading info on when DLR's will open?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> What's the leading info on when DLR's will open?


May 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DHS Skyliner construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-construction-walls-going-hollywood-studios-gondola-site/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Terralina Crafted Italian

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...terralina-crafted-italian-august-2017-photos/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I aim for cognitive dissonance in my love for WDW. The rest of my life is pretty darn tautologically sound.
> 
> But you didn't answer my legit question, and I don't find it on the WDW site (I could have somehow missed of course), but is their any news on DAH appearing in September by chance?



I have no idea...I thought it was due to be reintroduced this past spring...

But I think the bear was wounded with it last year and the cabanas...so they retreated and are now watching from a thicket in the forest


----------



## mikebb

amberpi said:


> ...snip...
> 
> But you didn't answer my legit question, and I don't find it on the WDW site (I could have somehow missed of course), but is their any news on DAH appearing in September by chance?



My impression with the after hours events were they were timed as a filler for periods when Disney couldn't otherwise slide in another upcharge event (Halloween & Christmas Parties) and had been scheduled in the first half of the year as such (someone correct me if I'm wrong on the dates.) I wouldn't see them coming back in September, especially with them scheduling more/better pocket-drainers in the form of expanded party and Food and Wine dates.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Wine Bar George

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/construction-update-for-wine-bar-george-august-2017-photos/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Terralina Crafted Italian
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...terralina-crafted-italian-august-2017-photos/



Refresh my memory as to where/what this is?

(I know disney springs...the other details, please?)


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Refresh my memory as to where/what this is?
> 
> (I know disney springs...the other details, please?)


Replacement for Portobello at the Springs.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Replacement for Portobello at the Springs.



That's why it looks familiar...who's running this one?


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enter to win GOTG 2 Blu-Ray
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dians-of-the-galaxy-vol-2-blu-ray-combo-pack/



Wow, only a 2 hour window in order to enter this.  Why even bother???


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Wow, only a 2 hour window in order to enter this.  Why even bother???


That's Disney for ya. I entered but no notice as for if I won or not.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's why it looks familiar...who's running this one?


Levy and the same chef that ran Portobello.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> DHS Skyliner construction
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-construction-walls-going-hollywood-studios-gondola-site/



One of the picture captions indicated that the path to the Boardwalk is currently open.  Are there plans to close this path off?  If so, I hope they increase the # of boats from the EPCOT resorts.  I thought it was usually faster to walk from the Boardwalk to DHS versus waiting on the boats.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> One of the picture captions indicated that the path to the Boardwalk is currently open.  Are there plans to close this path off?  If so, I hope they increase the # of boats from the EPCOT resorts.  I thought it was usually faster to walk from the Boardwalk to DHS versus waiting on the boats.


It is currently open. I would imagine it will likely have to close at some point. I am watching this as the WDW Marathon runs right now that path and they may have to alter the course in that area because of this.


----------



## sachilles

I bet they can do a temporary walkway.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikebb said:


> My impression with the after hours events were they were timed as a filler for periods when Disney couldn't otherwise slide in another upcharge event (Halloween & Christmas Parties) and had been scheduled in the first half of the year as such (someone correct me if I'm wrong on the dates.) I wouldn't see them coming back in September, especially with them scheduling more/better pocket-drainers in the form of expanded party and Food and Wine dates.



Correct...excellent point.

There are an astonishing 47 Halloween things...if I remember correctly...and unlike the experiment things - they sell like hot cakes and they overcrowd them.  It's all in Disney's favor.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland to add 455 parking spaces to Toy Story lot

http://www.ocregister.com/2017/08/2...-455-parking-spaces-to-its-toy-story-lot/amp/


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> There are an astonishing 47 Halloween things...if I remember correctly...and unlike the experiment things - they sell like hot cakes and they overcrowd them.  It's all in Disney's favor.



So your saying they are smart beyond their ears ?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Wine Bar George
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/construction-update-for-wine-bar-george-august-2017-photos/




Thank goodness that isn't going to be open in late September.  As a beer drinker, I can only handle so many wino's floating around.....actually I can only handle 1 and she goes home with me everytime. (Maybe two if the other one remembers not to go home with me....)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> May 2019.



Heading out for D23 July 2019. That should be interesting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Heading out for D23 July 2019. That should be interesting.



I've been thinking the same thing - I am toying with the idea of going to D23 in 2019 and I think it could be amazing yet also nutso if Star Wars: Galaxy Edge has just opened


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Heading out for D23 July 2019. That should be interesting.



You best hope there's an annual blackout in place...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've been thinking the same thing - I am toying with the idea of going to D23 in 2019 and I think it could be *amazing* yet also nutso if Star Wars: Galaxy Edge has just opened



If you define it by "overpriced and crowded to uncomfortable levels"...then I agree.

I'm thinking of blacking out disney totally from 2019-2020...the closer we get.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland to add 455 parking spaces to Toy Story lot
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/2017/08/2...-455-parking-spaces-to-its-toy-story-lot/amp/


So, is this plan B to that parking structure probably not being completed (or even built) by the time Star Wars Land rolls around? It seems like it to me.


----------



## ucfknight

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, is this plan B to that parking structure probably not being completed (or even built) by the time Star Wars Land rolls around? It seems like it to me.


Well, not really plan B but more of a "better than nothing".  Anaheim is going to be such a zoo when Star Wars opens I doubt 455 extra spaces is going to make all that much difference.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're buying first, justifying later...I'm not gonna tell you not to do it.
> 
> I'm also not gonna tell you there's any sense to it.
> 
> Pure capitalism...not manipulation, perception, repackaging or artificially limiting supply.
> 
> ...Adam smith in the drivers seat.  Or is it Pinnochet?  I get the two confused


I've said it before and I'll say it again... you're an odd bird at times!  Funny how certain and authoritative you are about some things... final arbiter of good sense and all.  "You're buying first, justifying later."  OK, sure!  You're fun!  

BTW: I think "artificially limiting supply" is a legit part of capitalism... so are the other things you list.  I'm ok with it, as long as it isn't being done on a necessary good or service.  MK time is not a necessity... though it comes close to some of us on here...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> There's nothing else to do late at night at WDW, so I'd happily pay for low crowds and late evenings.
> 
> Are their any rumblings of DAH coming back? This would be news I'd be interested in for sure.


Paying for low crowds... that's basically what EMM is, what DAH was, what the holiday parties are to a lesser degree... we've done all and liked them and felt they were worth it to us.  

Like others have said, I haven't heard anything about DAH coming back, though we'd like it to.

I'd also like other options past 10pm, but that's a whole other discussion we've been having...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Michael K. Williams role in the upcoming Han Solo movie has been cut, because his schedule conflicted with reshoots with new director Ron Howard.

http://deadline.com/2017/08/michael-k-williams-han-solo-movie-roll-cut-reshoots-1202153750/


----------



## writerguyfl

wnwardii said:


> One of the picture captions indicated that the path to the Boardwalk is currently open.  Are there plans to close this path off?  If so, I hope they increase the # of boats from the EPCOT resorts.  I thought it was usually faster to walk from the Boardwalk to DHS versus waiting on the boats.





rteetz said:


> It is currently open. I would imagine it will likely have to close at some point. I am watching this as the WDW Marathon runs right now that path and they may have to alter the course in that area because of this.





sachilles said:


> I bet they can do a temporary walkway.



Seems like the fenced off section that used to be for charter buses could be a staging area for construction materials and vehicles.  If that's the case, they could keep that path open.  Just have a "crossing guard" in place to stop people while the move into/out of the actual construction site.  Then, once the station is mostly built, they can create a temporary walkway when they need to connect to the actual path.

After all, Disney is pretty adept at mixing pedestrians and construction.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> So your saying they are smart beyond their ears ?



I'll say this:

In this game of thrones...one side...which you want to lose...is masterful in misdirecting and then quietly cutting the throat of their adversary 

While the other...noble and true...you want to win..but is too stupid/optimistic to see what's going on until the battle is lost...


...the world would be a better place if they all were eaten by dragons...

...and no...I'm not talking about "beastly kingdom"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Michael K. Williams role in the upcoming Han Solo movie has been cut, because his schedule conflicted with reshoots with new director Ron Howard.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/08/michael-k-williams-han-solo-movie-roll-cut-reshoots-1202153750/



I have been this little interested in a movie until an hour into Mad Love


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Paying for low crowds... that's basically what EMM is, what DAH was, what the holiday parties are to a lesser degree... we've done all and liked them and felt they were worth it to us.
> 
> Like others have said, I haven't heard anything about DAH coming back, though we'd like it to.
> 
> I'd also like other options past 10pm, but that's a whole other discussion we've been having...



Emh are included/worked into the existing prices...

E ride nights were $14...

...this is the slippery slope we're talking about.  $25 an hour for an aging slate of rides and character greets will never be worth it.  Self justification will always come up short on the sniff test.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... you're an odd bird at times!  Funny how certain and authoritative you are about some things... final arbiter of good sense and all.  "You're buying first, justifying later."  OK, sure!  You're fun!
> 
> BTW: I think "artificially limiting supply" is a legit part of capitalism... so are the other things you list.  I'm ok with it, *as long as it isn't being done on a necessary good or service. * MK time is not a necessity... though it comes close to some of us on here...



...I think you know what comes next...


----------



## crazy4wdw

Star Wars Galaxy's Edge topping out ceremony at Disneyland:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MDE Update brings dining plan tracking, AP management and more! 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/disne...-dining-plan-tracking-annual-pass-management/


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MDE Update brings dining plan tracking, AP management and more!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/disne...-dining-plan-tracking-annual-pass-management/


FINALLY!
It took WAAAAYYY too long for them to allow you to be able to track your meal plan through that thing.


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MDE Update brings dining plan tracking, AP management and more!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/disne...-dining-plan-tracking-annual-pass-management/



This is a great update.  Tracking room charges at your fingertips long overdue.


----------



## Roxyfire

mara512 said:


> This is a great update.  Tracking room charges at your fingertips long overdue.



And most importantly, it works on iOS 11 beta!  Just knowing their track record I was getting a little nervous that it wouldn't be updated before my trip.


----------



## rteetz

Rivers of Light livestream begins now!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Sorcerors Halloween party card

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MDE Update brings dining plan tracking, AP management and more!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/disne...-dining-plan-tracking-annual-pass-management/



Sorry If I'm asking the obvious but when's we talk about room charging on MDE, does it include DVC?

This app isn't really becoming invaluable. Mobile ordering is what appeals the most to me and I can't wait to try it out next week


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 2018 Disney Calendars Now Available*


LOL... I thought you meant they released the whole theme park schedules for 2018 this far out... nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MDE Update brings dining plan tracking, AP management and more!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/disne...-dining-plan-tracking-annual-pass-management/



Cool.  Maybe next they can work on fixing their PhotoPass integration.  There is always a crazy amount of lag for me when trying to view my pictures through the app.  Their PhotoPass site is a joke.  I don't think a single picture has ever loaded for me (and yes I've linked everything just fine).


----------



## a4matte

mikepizzo said:


> Cool.  Maybe next they can work on fixing their PhotoPass integration.  There is always a crazy amount of lag for me when trying to view my pictures through the app.  Their PhotoPass site is a joke.  I don't think a single picture has ever loaded for me (and yes I've linked everything just fine).



Try a different browser. I've noticed the PhotoPass website won't work on Chrome on my computer at work or at home, but will work fine on Safari. The app works better interface-wise, IMO. It's a little slow, sure, but it's much easier to download photos from when you just want to grab a few. We go a few times a year, have AP, and have a ton of friends linked to us. The website is the biggest pain in the *** to download photos. It loads oldest photos first and that's thousands of photos behind for us.

Their website needs to allow you to select photos from a range of dates, select certain people, etc. Even when I do get through and download everything I have to double check it all because I end up with multiples of the same photos over and over and over again. It's just a mess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Info and photo/video of new Tiger Cubs!!!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-critically-endangered-sumatran-tiger-cubs/


----------



## Roxyfire

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry If I'm asking the obvious but when's we talk about room charging on MDE, does it include DVC?
> 
> This app isn't really becoming invaluable. Mobile ordering is what appeals the most to me and I can't wait to try it out next week



Hopefully so! I never thought about it, but is there be a difference between room accounts for normal cash stays and DVC? And enjoy that mobile ordering, it's great, but you won't get your discounts


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Experience Frozen on Broadway with ABD

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-broadway-with-adventures-by-disney-in-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Alex and Ani Haunted Mansion collection

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/shop-now-alex-ani-haunted-mansion-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebration at the top extended

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-at-california-grill-extended-through-dec-24/


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> If you define it by "overpriced and crowded to uncomfortable levels"...then I agree.
> 
> I'm thinking of blacking out disney totally from 2019-2020...the closer we get.



I'm trying to figure out how to fit in a trip in 2018 so we don't have to go back until 2020, and we can focus heavily on SWGE and maybe US HP stuff on the 2020 trip. My stepson really would like to go to WDW, but going in 2019 is probably going to be a madhouse.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween decor shows up at MK

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-halloween-decorations-appear-main-street-usa/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to fit in a trip in 2018 so we don't have to go back until 2020, and we can focus heavily on SWGE and maybe US HP stuff on the 2020 trip. My stepson really would like to go to WDW, but going in 2019 is probably going to be a madhouse.



Well, I don't think SWGE is going to open in WDW until 2nd Half of 2019, so first half of 2019 should be ok.  2018 you will have to deal with Toy Story Land just opening (unless you go very early in the year before it opens) .... and then 2021 is the 50th anniversary of WDW and by then likely have Tron and GotG ride open, etc. - so that year will be crazy too - so 2020 might be a good time for a (relatively) less crazy time


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I don't think SWGE is going to open in WDW until 2nd Half of 2019, so first half of 2019 should be ok.  2018 you will have to deal with Toy Story Land just opening (unless you go very early in the year before it opens) .... and then 2021 is the 50th anniversary of WDW and by then likely have Tron and GotG ride open, etc. - so that year will be crazy too - so 2020 might be a good time for a (relatively) less crazy time




Agreed. We are planning a trip for late Jan/early Feb 2019. It's a generally slow time of year, with good weather, and should easily be before Star Wars opens or even a hope of previews occurs. We are hoping some people will be holding off, making it even slower. We won't have seen Pandora, or Toy Story, so there will plenty of new stuff and it can tide us over a few years until the madhouse dies down surrounding Star Wars.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I don't think SWGE is going to open in WDW until 2nd Half of 2019, so first half of 2019 should be ok.  2018 you will have to deal with Toy Story Land just opening (unless you go very early in the year before it opens) .... and then 2021 is the 50th anniversary of WDW and by then likely have Tron and GotG ride open, etc. - so that year will be crazy too - so 2020 might be a good time for a (relatively) less crazy time



Maybe June 2019 would be the year to go...it is going to be a crazy few years at WDW...


----------



## SaharanTea

writerguyfl said:


> Here's a graphical representation of the eclipse at the maximum point.  Only 13% of the sun will be uncovered.  Personally, it seems like common sense to close trails that are always closed at night during an eclipse of this nature.  No lawyers needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site where I got that graphic also has an animation showing how the eclipse will happen.  (You can enter your own city to see what will happen locally, too.)
> 
> For Disney's Animal Kingdom: https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/@6949554





umichigan10 said:


> Only thing that makes sense to me is Tom Sawyer Island because it isn't built for semidark exploring



You guys may have noticed that even 13% of the sun is still really, really bright.  Noticeably dimmer, yes, but not anything approaching dark.  Even 100% obscuration is about equal to a nautical twilight.  And totality is much darker than anything non-totality.


----------



## umichigan10

SaharanTea said:


> You guys may have noticed that even 13% of the sun is still really, really bright.  Noticeably dimmer, yes, but not anything approaching dark.  Even 100% obscuration is about equal to a nautical twilight.  And totality is much darker than anything non-totality.


It looked darkish from the Disney pictures I saw. Where I live it just looked kinda cloudy. But you know the Disney lawyers were all over this


----------



## Delano Fiedler

umichigan10 said:


> It looked darkish from the Disney pictures I saw. Where I live it just looked kinda cloudy. But you know the Disney lawyers were all over this


That's because Disneys eclipse was the "Magical Whimsical Merry Eclipse" not the casual eclipse people got elsewhere.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Experience Frozen on Broadway with ABD
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-broadway-with-adventures-by-disney-in-2018/



Or, "Why spend $200 for a Broadway show when you can spend $2000."


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween decor shows up at MK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-halloween-decorations-appear-main-street-usa/



This is not a surprise with MNSSHP starting this Friday, but it does seem crazy early.

Of course I was in the pet store last night, and they were putting out the Halloween Costumes for pets. Let me repeat. Halloween Costumes...for pets...68 days before Halloween. It's things like this that make me think this is one messed up world we live in.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

TheMaxRebo said:


> Info and photo/video of new Tiger Cubs!!!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-critically-endangered-sumatran-tiger-cubs/


I will be there this weekend. I wonder if I'll be able to see them.


----------



## mikepizzo

a4matte said:


> Try a different browser. I've noticed the PhotoPass website won't work on Chrome on my computer at work or at home, but will work fine on Safari. The app works better interface-wise, IMO. It's a little slow, sure, but it's much easier to download photos from when you just want to grab a few. We go a few times a year, have AP, and have a ton of friends linked to us. The website is the biggest pain in the *** to download photos. It loads oldest photos first and that's thousands of photos behind for us.
> 
> Their website needs to allow you to select photos from a range of dates, select certain people, etc. Even when I do get through and download everything I have to double check it all because I end up with multiples of the same photos over and over and over again. It's just a mess.



I'll try using a different browser when I get home.  Wonder why it doesn't work in Chrome.  I just wanted to bulk download all of the pictures from the wedding/honeymoon trip.  We have all our family linked so I was going to split up the pictures.  Poor wife downloaded each picture individually from the app on her iPad.  I should have thought to use a different browser.  I'll have to get her something nice to make up.  Oh wait, I already married her...never mind


----------



## rteetz

ddluvsdisney said:


> I will be there this weekend. I wonder if I'll be able to see them.


They usually keep the newborns back out of the public view for a while. At least that is what they did with the last baby elephant.


----------



## Roxyfire

mikepizzo said:


> I'll try using a different browser when I get home.  Wonder why it doesn't work in Chrome.  I just wanted to bulk download all of the pictures from the wedding/honeymoon trip.  We have all our family linked so I was going to split up the pictures.  Poor wife downloaded each picture individually from the app on her iPad.  I should have thought to use a different browser.  I'll have to get her something nice to make up.  Oh wait, I already married her...never mind



I've never had any issue in Chrome but I also prefer the app just because I'll grab a few here and there. I'm betting you have a lot more interesting ones considering the wedding. Congrats by the way!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> They usually keep the newborns back out of the public view for a while. At least that is what they did with the last baby elephant.


From what I've heard (unconfirmed) they won't be out until fall/winter


----------



## dclpluto

ddluvsdisney said:


> I will be there this weekend. I wonder if I'll be able to see them.



Sorry Dr mark penning saids in the next several months. Guests will be Able to see them.Dr mark penning is Vice President of animals,environmental and science at wdw.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> This is not a surprise with MNSSHP starting this Friday, but it does seem crazy early.
> 
> Of course I was in the pet store last night, and they were putting out the Halloween Costumes for pets. Let me repeat. Halloween Costumes...for pets...68 days before Halloween. It's things like this that make me think this is one messed up world we live in.


I was just about to say that it isn't just Disney! Stores have Halloween and Christmas stuff out CRAZY EARLY these days!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Experience Frozen on Broadway with ABD
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-broadway-with-adventures-by-disney-in-2018/


I would do this for the workshop experience even if I know I probably won't do the NY ABD. I'm interested in seeing the show, so I would probably buy tickets to see that if I go to NY anytime soon or wait until it has a National Tour.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Or, "Why spend $200 for a Broadway show when you can spend $2000."


We're so familiar with NYC -- and no part of me wants to experience a broadway workshop firsthand -- so I can't ever see booking something like this, but I suspect it's a decent deal for some people. NYC isn't cheap no matter how you do it!


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Africa Pandora entrance will not be opening with the park from now on
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/08/avatar-land-opening-procedure-changing.html



It was closed at opening back in July.  We had to walk around to get to the safari after FoP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We're so familiar with NYC -- and no part of me wants to experience a broadway workshop firsthand -- so I can't ever see booking something like this, but I suspect it's a decent deal for some people. NYC isn't cheap no matter how you do it!



yeah, we live near NYC so not sure if we would ever do it - but for the hotels and meals and the experiences they are giving you, it really isn't too bad of a deal.  I just checked one of the set of dates and the hotel alone (just straight from the website, not looking for deals) is $641.66 PER NIGHT plus taxes and fees - so for 3 nights you are at over $2,200 (all in) just for the hotel


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> From what I've heard (unconfirmed) they won't be out until fall/winter



According to WDW decorators - its fall. Insert many, many, many expletives - some of which you don't even know yet.


----------



## HuskieJohn

lockedoutlogic said:


> Muppet babies was actually a great show...as was fraggle...and did a lot to sustain the muppets as viable through the death of Henson.
> 
> Two properties: pooh and muppets have gotten more investment relative to return than anything we've seen disney do during the Eisner/iger eras...
> 
> They'd usually cut bait on their own properties far sooner.



Muppet Babies reboot coming to Disney Jr in 2018.


----------



## skier_pete

HuskieJohn said:


> Muppet Babies reboot coming to Disney Jr in 2018.



Missed my post saying they should try targeting younger audience with this. It's too bad because muppets were never aimed at kids until Muppet Babies came along.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Total old news just ignore me  *facepalm* moment. 
*
News*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-disney-hollywood-studios-new-name-20150312-story.html (published today August 23rd).

No official new name but there is this:

"A 6-year-old child at the Walt Disney Co.'s annual shareholder meeting asked a question about whether the studios might change its name.

"It's not announced. We used to be MGM Studios, we changed to Hollywood Studios and we're doing some significant work there right now that I guess will result in a name change," Disney CEO Bob Iger answered. "Now we can announce that. It's not been announced, right? No.".

So it looks like a new name is indeed in the cards for DHS (as had been rumored)....just we don't know the new name quite yet.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-disney-hollywood-studios-new-name-20150312-story.html (published today August 23rd).
> 
> No official new name but there is this:
> 
> "A 6-year-old child at the Walt Disney Co.'s annual shareholder meeting asked a question about whether the studios might change its name.
> 
> "It's not announced. We used to be MGM Studios, we changed to Hollywood Studios and we're doing some significant work there right now that I guess will result in a name change," Disney CEO Bob Iger answered. "Now we can announce that. It's not been announced, right? No.".
> 
> So it looks like a new name is indeed in the cards for DHS (as had been rumored)....just we don't know the new name quite yet.


That article is from March 2015.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> That article is from March 2015.


Oh for heaven's sake..my brain can't function today. My bad lol I'll go edit my post. Thanks for the catch!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Hopefully so! I never thought about it, but is there be a difference between room accounts for normal cash stays and DVC? And enjoy that mobile ordering, it's great, but you won't get your discounts




There is not...
Not for cash type transactions.

The only issue would be to "firewall" the dvc points off - which has already been the norm for dvc for years (ie...no need to see those point transactions as they have no monetary value)...and to separate the vouchers/coupons off the cash folio...yes, i mean the dining plan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HuskieJohn said:


> Muppet Babies reboot coming to Disney Jr in 2018.



I loved Muppet Babbies as a kid - hope it keeps the same feel

Plus, they already have built in the crossover with Star Wars and Indiana Jones


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I loved Muppet Babbies as a kid - hope it keeps the same feel
> 
> Plus, they already have built in the crossover with Star Wars and Indiana Jones



I have no reason to watch cartoons, but I hope they keep that catchy intro song. Almost as good as the gummy bears song.

Hopefully, this might give Disney a reason to expand the Muppet influence in the park. While I'm not a *huge* fan, I think the Muppet's courtyard is adorable at DHS. Is there any speculation about that property with all the other expansion happening?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I have no reason to watch cartoons, but I hope they keep that catchy intro song. Almost as good as the gummy bears song.
> 
> Hopefully, this might give Disney a reason to expand the Muppet influence in the park. While I'm not a *huge* fan, I think the Muppet's courtyard is adorable at DHS. Is there any speculation about that property with all the other expansion happening?



since when does one need a reason to watch cartoons?  

Fully agree on the Gummy Bears theme song (that show overall I think is underappreciated amongst the Disney Afternoon block of cartoons)


----------



## Dentam

I remember watching the Gummy Bears when I was young - it was the earliest cartoon on Saturday mornings so I had to get up at an ungodly hour to watch it, but it was favorite!


----------



## Sweettears

Dentam said:


> I remember watching the Gummy Bears when I was young - it was the earliest cartoon on Saturday mornings so I had to get up at an ungodly hour to watch it, but it was favorite!


That was still easier than it is to get up for work on some days.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> since when does one need a reason to watch cartoons?
> 
> Fully agree on the Gummy Bears theme song (that show overall I think is underappreciated amongst the Disney Afternoon block of cartoons)



I watched Metalocalypse, does that count? I'm not an adult who enjoys children's entertainment. I know - bad Disney fan. Seriously, the number of Disney movies I haven't seen is much larger than those I have.

Hold on - goes to the internet - Gummy Bears was Disney? Holy poop! *runs around losing her mind* Did I know this as a kid? I don't know. I certainly forgot it.

Was there ever a time they were in the parks? That would be new news to me. If they're bringing back Darkwing and Muppet Babies, could they bring this back? That's a rumor I'd LOVE to hear.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> That was still easier than it is to get up for work on some days.



Some?!?


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> I watched Metalocalypse, does that count? I'm not an adult who enjoys children's entertainment. I know - bad Disney fan. Seriously, the number of Disney movies I haven't seen is much larger than those I have.
> 
> Hold on - goes to the internet - Gummy Bears was Disney? Holy poop! *runs around losing her mind* Did I know this as a kid? I don't know. I certainly forgot it.
> 
> Was there ever a time they were in the parks? That would be new news to me. If they're bringing back Darkwing and Muppet Babies, could they bring this back? That's a rumor I'd LOVE to hear.


I get my cartoon fill with "rick and morty" but I digress


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I watched Metalocalypse, does that count? I'm not an adult who enjoys children's entertainment. I know - bad Disney fan. Seriously, the number of Disney movies I haven't seen is much larger than those I have.
> 
> Hold on - goes to the internet - Gummy Bears was Disney? Holy poop! *runs around losing her mind* Did I know this as a kid? I don't know. I certainly forgot it.
> 
> Was there ever a time they were in the parks? That would be new news to me. If they're bringing back Darkwing and Muppet Babies, could they bring this back? That's a rumor I'd LOVE to hear.



Yup - they had a parade float and everything


----------



## Ambehnke

amberpi said:


> I watched Metalocalypse, does that count? I'm not an adult who enjoys children's entertainment. I know - bad Disney fan. Seriously, the number of Disney movies I haven't seen is much larger than those I have.
> 
> Hold on - goes to the internet - Gummy Bears was Disney? Holy poop! *runs around losing her mind* Did I know this as a kid? I don't know. I certainly forgot it.
> 
> Was there ever a time they were in the parks? That would be new news to me. If they're bringing back Darkwing and Muppet Babies, could they bring this back? That's a rumor I'd LOVE to hear.


I'm with you on that one... bring them back!


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - they had a parade float and everything
> View attachment 264159



I wonder if I saw this as a kid? My folks weren't really into the parades, so we didn't do them...terrible mean parents... hopefully ya'll will alert me if the Gummy Bears get a re-boot. I might dvr that and enjoy it over a load of cocktails with friends

*gummy bears...bouncing here and there and everywhere...*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

umichigan10 said:


> I get my cartoon fill with "rick and morty" but I digress



They did do a Disney parody.


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They did do a Disney parody.


They don't whitewash it at all. It's the Disney ride that all the PoTC purists deserve.

Don't let me get started about the "it's a small intestine" tho


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting thoughts on Disney leaving Netflix 

https://t.co/VpEIlZoS68


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Force Friday II

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-1 /?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0824170830170002E


----------



## circus4u

amberpi said:


> I wonder if I saw this as a kid? My folks weren't really into the parades, so we didn't do them...terrible mean parents... hopefully ya'll will alert me if the Gummy Bears get a re-boot. I might dvr that and enjoy it over a load of cocktails with* friends*
> 
> *gummy bears...bouncing here and there and everywhere...*


You mean there is more than ONE of you out there?!


----------



## piglet1979

I loved the Gummy Bears too.  I even got my kids watching it.


----------



## amberpi

circus4u said:


> You mean there is more than ONE of you out there?!



Sadly. Including several very serious SW nerds where I get some good info on all things LFL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interesting thoughts on Disney leaving Netflix
> 
> https://t.co/VpEIlZoS68



I don't know if it is out of spite as much as Disney/Iger know they need to have a streaming platform and one option was merging with Netflix and when they wouldn't do it they went to plan B which was to start their own (which they obviously need their own content for).  I don't think it was like they just come up with the idea as a "screw you!" to netflix


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Castle spire repainting

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-cinderella-castle-spire-repainting/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Cosmic Rays expansion

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe-exterior-refurbishment-august-2017/


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Force Friday II
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/force-friday-ii-merchandise-event-coming-to-disney-parks-on-september-1 /?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0824170830170002E


Wonder if this means we'll be getting another trailer for The Last Jedi?   They are really taking their time releasing another trailer.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - they had a parade float and everything
> View attachment 264159


I remember this float SO MUCH!  It was the last childhood trip to WDW and unfortunately, Mom sent off the film to get developed... and THEY LOST IT!!!  all I have of "the Gummi Bears @ WDW" is emblazoned in my tiny 7-y/o memory.



amberpi said:


> I wonder if I saw this as a kid? My folks weren't really into the parades, so we didn't do them...terrible mean parents... hopefully ya'll will alert me if the Gummy Bears get a re-boot. I might dvr that and enjoy it over a load of cocktails with friends
> 
> *gummy bears...bouncing here and there and everywhere...*


They DID release the series on DVD at one point... I know this because my kiddo pulled the discs out and asked me about it last night!  LOL


----------



## marcyleecorgan

.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Rays expansion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe-exterior-refurbishment-august-2017/



With Cosmic Ray's (shudder) expanding and the addition of alcohol to the dining plan next year - are their any rumblings about adding beer and wine to the CS places at MK yet? As I mention as often as possible, with the crowding and strollers, and general chaos at MK, more than the other parks, its the place I'd most enjoy a drink, even if its box of wine. With the dining plan change, I thought we might hear something along those lines. It'll be first time I'm happy about any changes brought about by the dining plan.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> With Cosmic Ray's (shudder) expanding and the addition of alcohol to the dining plan next year - are their any rumblings about adding beer and wine to the CS places at MK yet? As I mention as often as possible, with the crowding and strollers, and general chaos at MK, more than the other parks, its the place I'd most enjoy a drink, even if its box of wine. With the dining plan change, I thought we might hear something along those lines. It'll be first time I'm happy about any changes brought about by the dining plan.


I haven't heard anything as of yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> With Cosmic Ray's (shudder) expanding and the addition of alcohol to the dining plan next year - are their any rumblings about adding beer and wine to the CS places at MK yet? As I mention as often as possible, with the crowding and strollers, and general chaos at MK, more than the other parks, its the place I'd most enjoy a drink, even if its box of wine. With the dining plan change, I thought we might hear something along those lines. It'll be first time I'm happy about any changes brought about by the dining plan.



I think it is because of that chaos that you speak of that they don't want alcohol out in public spaces.  Obviously there was a lot of negative reaction when it was announced table service locations in MK would now have beer and wine, but I think many tolerated it because it would be "hidden" and only inside those dining locations and limited to beer and wine (and I think limit of 2 per guest per meal).   If they start having drink stands with people having tons of drinks they carry around (and often spill on people due to chaos) I think there might be riots of reaction


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is because of that chaos that you speak of that they don't want alcohol out in public spaces.  Obviously there was a lot of negative reaction when it was announced table service locations in MK would now have beer and wine, but I think many tolerated it because it would be "hidden" and only inside those dining locations and limited to beer and wine (and I think limit of 2 per guest per meal).   If they start having drink stands with people having tons of drinks they carry around (and often spill on people due to chaos) I think there might be riots of reaction



I think the reaction to alcohol in the MK was mostly positive. The Dis leans to a certain viewpoint, not bad, but to most casual visitors, I think it was overwhelmingly embraced. They have booze at AK, and Pandora - which any new land opening will have chaos - and I have seen no reports of any crazy drunken behavior. We'll just have to disagree on what's coming, but I always enjoy your thoughts, Rebo


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I haven't heard anything as of yet.



I know you'll keep us updated when/if it's announced, but I was merely wondering about scuttlebutt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I think the reaction to alcohol in the MK was mostly positive. The Dis leans to a certain viewpoint, not bad, but to most casual visitors, I think it was overwhelmingly embraced. They have booze at AK, and Pandora - which any new land opening will have chaos - and I have seen no reports of any crazy drunken behavior. We'll just have to disagree on what's coming, but I always enjoy your thoughts, Rebo



Maybe what I witnessed was atypical but I saw multiple Facebook threads and stories with people in the comments losing their minds in a negative way.  I actually am more with you in that I haven't seen much negative drunken behavior (and what I have seen is limited to World Showcase in EPCOT).  I think a lot of the negative is that Walt wanted Disneyland to be dry and this is going against what he wanted, etc. (though, if he was alive now who knows what he would want).

I can envision some nightmare scenarios with Main St being slammed and someone spilling a beer on a stroller or something and it just leading to a ton of negative sentiments/news/etc.

One thing I will say is that if they are going to have alcohol at table service location in MK they needs to start having some tropical drinks at the Skipper's Canteen!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is because of that chaos that you speak of that they don't want alcohol out in public spaces.


I'm in this camp. The worst behavior/tempers I've seen over our past couple of Aug trips has been in MK. Especially with the chaos at park close. The last thing I'd want to see is all those people after a few drinks picked up somewhere where they weren't at least also eating a meal. No thanks.

I was totally supportive of alcohol in TS restaurants in MK. I'd hate to see them make alcohol available at QS locations there.

ETA: if all were like @amberpi, no sweat, I am sure!! But alas, too many are NOT.   Picture that crazy woman who followed a DISer's sister for 10min in MK looking for a good spot to kick her *** after some nuttiness on 7DMT (thread on theme parks board)... Something tells me that situation wouldn't have improved with a few beers purchased at a stand...


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe what I witnessed was atypical but I saw multiple Facebook threads and stories with people in the comments losing their minds in a negative way.  I actually am more with you in that I haven't seen much negative drunken behavior (and what I have seen is limited to World Showcase in EPCOT).  I think a lot of the negative is that Walt wanted Disneyland to be dry and this is going against what he wanted, etc. (though, if he was alive now who knows what he would want).
> 
> I can envision some nightmare scenarios with Main St being slammed and someone spilling a beer on a stroller or something and it just leading to a ton of negative sentiments/news/etc.
> 
> One thing I will say is that if they are going to have alcohol at table service location in MK they needs to start having some tropical drinks at the Skipper's Canteen!



I saw very different reactions. Lots of friends saying they'd finally eat in the MK, because they're adults and want wine with dinner. I saw SW fans consider going to MK after not giving a poop for years. There's a different "stigma" to the goody-goody vibe of MK among some sets.

I get that Walt, compared to the parks at that time, wanted a dry park. I would have too based on what I've read - they sounded sketchy. Walt was also all about change. Times have changed, Walt would have, or at least I like to think so. People see in him what they want. I see a hard drinking, chain smoking, business man who evolved with the times, because I can't bare to think of some the less kind thoughts he may had which were reflective of the time. And, I see a progressive (not in the current political sense). Others could see a whole host of different stuff.

But LORD, yes, they need to have some tropical drinks at Skipper's! As Tweedledee would say "that's logic."

Before anyone else says it - we should probably get back to the news, and there doesn't seem to be any presently on this topic


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> ETA: if all were like @amberpi, no sweat, I am sure!! But alas, too many are NOT.   Picture that crazy woman who followed a DISer's sister for 10min in MK looking for a good spot to kick her *** after some nuttiness on 7DMT (thread on theme parks board)... Something tells me that situation wouldn't have improved with a few beers purchased at a stand...



I've never once almost gotten into a brawl - WDW or otherwise #lifegoals That was a crazy, scary story though.

ETA: I don't know if this is the place to ask - but what happens to people that do that kind of thing?


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Something tells me that situation wouldn't have improved with a few beers purchased at a stand...



Actually sounds like they could use a drink.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Actually sounds like they could use a drink.


No. Not at all.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> I've never once almost gotten into a brawl - WDW or otherwise #lifegoals That was a crazy, scary story though.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if this is the place to ask - but what happens to people that do that kind of thing?


We've happily never gotten into anything nutty... in WDW anyway...   But there have been some people who seemed like they were looking for a problem.

In all seriousness: the hub before and after fireworks was IN-SANE this trip. People sitting down, blocking paths, swearing at people trying to make their way through, CMs somehow failing to keep a path clear... yelling for people to "please stand up for safety reasons" and being ignored... It crossed the line into really feeling unsafe. First time ever, but was equally true on two nights at least during this trip. 

Now I picture the above insanity with cups of booze sitting around and people who have been drinking all day, maybe without food... NO THANKS.


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No. Not at all.



Yea probably right.

Although we met friends at US and the Dad was just impatient and irritated the whole time. Got him a beer-best idea ever. We still talk about it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Yea probably right.
> 
> Although we met friends at US and the Dad was just impatient and irritated the whole time. Got him a beer-best idea ever. We still talk about it.


Yup. True for some, for sure!

Having a Dad who was a cop for 28yrs, I feel pretty confident saying that behavior of crazy-large crowds in 90+ degree heat is not generally improved by booze!


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup. True for some, for sure!
> 
> Having a Dad who was a cop for 28yrs, I feel pretty confident saying that behavior of crazy-large crowds in 90+ degree heat is not generally improved by booze!



Generally yes, then again 3 of the 4 parks (and all resorts) have it wall to wall already.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Not so scary lineup and more!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not so scary lineup and more!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



Thanks. Hocus Pocus alone looks super fun.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Generally yes, then again 3 of the 4 parks (and all resorts) have it wall to wall already.


None of them have the insanity of MK -- especially these days. That hub around fireworks...


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> None of them have the insanity of MK -- especially these days. That hub around fireworks...



I could sit/hang in the hub 6 hours straight XMAS week nights. An awesome experience. Would be even better with a beer but oh well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> I could sit/hang in the hub 6 hours straight XMAS week nights. An awesome experience. Would be even better with a beer but oh well.


Not the folks I saw last week! Screaming, swearing at people... ignoring CMs... was really awful.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castle spire reprinting
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-cinderella-castle-spire-repainting/



For 5 seconds I was like... They're remaking a spire from a 3d printer?? It's been a long week already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For 5 seconds I was like... They're remaking a spire from a 3d printer?? It's been a long week already.



I actually first read it as like they printed out the pattern and then paste it on (like wallpaper or something)

... then realized he meant "repainting" not "reprinting"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Have you not seen Disney's Broadway Hit Musical, Newsies, in movie theaters? Do you not own it on Digital Download? Well, if you have a Netflix subscription, you will be able to watch this amazing musical on Netflix next month!

Source: http://www.theatermania.com/broadway/news/newsies-to-stream-on-netflix_82181.html


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For 5 seconds I was like... They're remaking a spire from a 3d printer?? It's been a long week already.


Looks like I need to proof read...


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> I've never once almost gotten into a brawl - WDW or otherwise #lifegoals That was a crazy, scary story though.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if this is the place to ask - but what happens to people that do that kind of thing?



There's a good chance that attacking another patron (or CM) in MK gets you on the "banned for life" list.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Not so scary lineup and more!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


Yay! Moana in Adventureland!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

amberpi said:


> As I mention as often as possible, with the crowding and strollers, and general chaos at MK, more than the other parks, its the place I'd most enjoy a drink, even if its box of wine.



I am only teasing but you _could _bring one of those hiker backpacks that has the water pouch in it and probably pour a box of wine in.  *giggle*  I feel ya, once the walkway fills up with people, it gets soooo frustrating!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

marcyleecorgan said:


> I am only teasing but you _could _bring one of those hiker backpacks that has the water pouch in it and probably pour a box of wine in.  *giggle*  I feel ya, once the walkway fills up with people, it gets soooo frustrating!



I'm sure it's been done.  Plus I am sure there have been people who hope over to Trader Sam's for a few and then back to MK while still, um, feeling it


----------



## amberpi

marcyleecorgan said:


> I am only teasing but you _could _bring one of those hiker backpacks that has the water pouch in it and probably pour a box of wine in.  *giggle*  I feel ya, once the walkway fills up with people, it gets soooo frustrating!



And @TheMaxRebo

Nobody knows what's in your Starbucks cup first thing - could be Irish coffee. Water/coke bottles? Who knows!?

I'm not suggesting any of those, but it certainly is possible.

I HAVE left MK for lunch for the last 15 years because the food is trash, and Epcot is a nice cool monorail ride away with drinks and quality eateries. I have no issue bringing booze into the MK if its already in my stomach And will often go from the Epcot resort area, walk over with a drink and stop at the UK for a couple otw to MK. I'm an adult, I'm not driving, I'm on vacation and yet I can still retain more manners than most.

Which gets me back to thinking that the MK will start offering beer/wine at CS and I posit that the revised dining plan is going to be the foundation for the rationale. I honestly don't think they'll be adding a full bar to Gaston's, but adding a few options. I would like a glass of wine at the MK fireworks, and I think, based on the other parks, it could be done perfectly civilly. Fantastic! is a terrible cluster on leaving and people could have been drinking all day. People could drink all day and go to MK for the fireworks, I just think, outside of F&W on the occasional weekend, its rare to see people looking to get hammered, or getting hammered on accident. I do think there's a healthy desire for a beer in the heat of the afternoon for a good number of people.

DIS needs more revenue - top and bottom line - from the parks, beer and wine in MK is very low hanging fruit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CEO of GM joins Disney board

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/gm-chairman-mary-t-barra-disney-board-directors-1202538221/amp/


----------



## amalone1013

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Have you not seen Disney's Broadway Hit Musical, Newsies, in movie theaters? Do you not own it on Digital Download? Well, if you have a Netflix subscription, you will be able to watch this amazing musical on Netflix next month!
> 
> Source: http://www.theatermania.com/broadway/news/newsies-to-stream-on-netflix_82181.html


My fiance will be so happy! We saw it last month and really enjoyed it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Not sure if this has been reported, but it looks like Talking Mickey might be testing in Disney California Adventure at the Disneyland Resort or it can be a new experience coming soon at another location in the Resort. Talking Mickey was meeting guests in the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail yesterday. It will be interesting to see if Talking Mickey gets a place in Disneyland since they haven't had Talking Mickey as a M&G since 2011 I think.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*IMPORTANT...This page has been taken off the D23 Website. Keep a look out for this event if it comes back up again.***

D23 Member Night at Disney's Aladdin at the Hollywood Pantages Theatre!

8 p.m. showing on February 2, 2018.

These special evenings for D23 Members include:

Premium seating
A printed copy of a cast photo
Post-show Q&A with members of the cast
Check this article for ticket information: https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-member-night-at-disneys-aladdin-at-the-pantages-theatre/


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not the folks I saw last week! Screaming, swearing at people... ignoring CMs... was really awful.



That's just nasty!  Remind me, who's the adult here?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Not sure if this has been reported, but it looks like Talking Mickey might be testing in Disney California Adventure at the Disneyland Resort or it can be a new experience coming soon at another location in the Resort. Talking Mickey was meeting guests in the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail yesterday. It will be interesting to see if Talking Mickey gets a place in Disneyland since they haven't had Talking Mickey as a M&G since 2011 I think.




That's interesting that he is meeting outside. I thought he met inside at WDW because that helped with the talking magic.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting that he is meeting outside. I thought he met inside at WDW because that helped with the talking magic.


I think the new heads might better allow outside meet and greets.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mission Breakout to receive Halloween overlay

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...xy-mission-breakout-to-get-halloween-overlay/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mission Breakout to receive Halloween overlay
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...xy-mission-breakout-to-get-halloween-overlay/


Is it gonna be a haunted hotel on the dark side of Hollywood?


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

My kids were just floored when they first experienced the talking Mickey. It was their first ever time meeting a Disney character and I think they were pretty much hip to the fact that characters they'd seen in non-Disney parks were really costumes. I didn't tell them before we went in to meet him and they walked out of the room big-believers in Disney magic.

The tech is really cool and I'm glad to see them expand upon it -- it really sets Disney apart. Kids today are a lot more savvy and suspension of disbelief doesn't seem to be as easy to come by. I find myself a little mesmerized watching Mickey.


----------



## vallygirl0221

Mouse of Mystery said:


> My kids were just floored when they first experienced the talking Mickey. It was their first ever time meeting a Disney character and I think they were pretty much hip to the fact that characters they'd seen in non-Disney parks were really costumes. I didn't tell them before we went in to meet him and they walked out of the room big-believers in Disney magic.
> 
> The tech is really cool and I'm glad to see them expand upon it -- it really sets Disney apart. Kids today are a lot more savvy and suspension of disbelief doesn't seem to be as easy to come by. I find myself a little mesmerized watching Mickey.



This is slightly off topic so I will apologize for it in advance but the talking mickey technology is amazing even as an adult it makes me believe in magic. When we were waiting for our turn in February the little girl (maybe 4) in front of us was from Chile and who didn't speak any english mickey had a whole conversation with her in spanish and her face when he first starting talking to her had me in tears. It was so magical. Usually I want nothing more than to know the technology behind how things work at disney but with this I am all for just believing in the magic.


----------



## Felicis

crazy4wdw said:


> Wonder if this means we'll be getting another trailer for The Last Jedi?   They are really taking their time releasing another trailer.



Yes!!! We were talking about this last night, come on already!



vallygirl0221 said:


> This is slightly off topic so I will apologize for it in advance but the talking mickey technology is amazing even as an adult it makes me believe in magic. When we were waiting for our turn in February the little girl (maybe 4) in front of us was from Chile and who didn't speak any english mickey had a whole conversation with her in spanish and her face when he first starting talking to her had me in tears. It was so magical. Usually I want nothing more than to know the technology behind how things work at disney but with this I am all for just believing in the magic.



Oh wow! That is just amazing.


----------



## mikepizzo

Mouse of Mystery said:


> My kids were just floored when they first experienced the talking Mickey. It was their first ever time meeting a Disney character and I think they were pretty much hip to the fact that characters they'd seen in non-Disney parks were really costumes. I didn't tell them before we went in to meet him and they walked out of the room big-believers in Disney magic.
> 
> The tech is really cool and I'm glad to see them expand upon it -- it really sets Disney apart. Kids today are a lot more savvy and suspension of disbelief doesn't seem to be as easy to come by. I find myself a little mesmerized watching Mickey.



The tech seems different for meet and greets versus stage shows.  If you watch some stage shows with any of the talking characters, you can see their fingers going a mile a minute.  Not to hard to infer what's going on there, of course.

But when you do a meet and greet with a talking character (like the video posted above), their hands don't appear to be controlling anything.  Pre-programmed?  But if so, why not also pre-program the heads for the stage shows.

The former magician in me loves trying to figure the magic out, solely to further my appreciation for magic/illusion/tech/whatever you want to call it.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

mikepizzo said:


> The tech seems different for meet and greets versus stage shows.  If you watch some stage shows with any of the talking characters, you can see their fingers going a mile a minute.  Not to hard to infer what's going on there, of course.
> 
> But when you do a meet and greet with a talking character (like the video posted above), their hands don't appear to be controlling anything.  Pre-programmed?  But if so, why not also pre-program the heads for the stage shows.
> 
> The former magician in me loves trying to figure the magic out, solely to further my appreciation for magic/illusion/tech/whatever you want to call it.


Evidently for M&Gs in WDW, they have a remote control center where the operator controls the voice, responses, etc from CCTV.  This is how Mickey can switch from English to British Portuguese to Japanese based on what the operator sees/hears from a distance... with cues from CMs on-site. They normally will only have a few pre-programmed interactions they rotate through, but still really really cool! We saw Mickey in MK and saw him switch from English to Portuguese after the Father said they don't speak English. When Mickey started speaking in their native tongue their faces lit up and the Mom started crying. Beautiful Disney Moment for us, let along what they felt.


----------



## mikepizzo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Evidently for M&Gs in WDW, they have a remote control center where the operator controls the voice, responses, etc from CCTV.  This is how Mickey can switch from English to British Portuguese to Japanese based on what the operator sees/hears from a distance... with cues from CMs on-site. They normally will only have a few pre-programmed interactions they rotate through, but still really really cool! We saw Mickey in MK and saw him switch from English to Portuguese after the Father said they don't speak English. When Mickey started speaking in their native tongue their faces lit up and the Mom started crying. Beautiful Disney Moment for us, let along what they felt.



I was thinking that information from one's magic band (if a magic band is present) could be read and trigger events as well.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

mikepizzo said:


> I was thinking that information from one's magic band (if a magic band is present) could be read and trigger events as well.


Yes. Especially celebration events (birthday, first visit, etc.) And what rides they rode.


----------



## HuskieJohn

amberpi said:


> I have no reason to watch cartoons, but I hope they keep that catchy intro song. Almost as good as the gummy bears song.
> 
> Hopefully, this might give Disney a reason to expand the Muppet influence in the park. While I'm not a *huge* fan, I think the Muppet's courtyard is adorable at DHS. Is there any speculation about that property with all the other expansion happening?



Disney kept the Ducktails song so there is a chance the Muppet Babies song will come back too.


----------



## splash327

News:
Demo work started on Great Movie Ride

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-demolition-crews-gutting-great-movie-ride/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New paint for Space Mountain

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...2017-photo---new-paint-for-space-mountain.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More narrators announced for Candlelight Processional

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...unced-for-epcots-candlelight-processional.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MNSSHP guide map

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MNSSHP guide map
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm



I'm curious as to the crowds tonight. It's the first one but it's SOOO friggin' early. Do crowd reports for these things ever get posted anywhere? 

After 7 years of railing against these events, there's an outside chance if they do one the same time next year we might attend. We might be bringing a friend with DD, and if they really wanted to go to the party I would pass it through my thought processes. I hate the idea of even doing it, but chalk it up to "do it for the kids". And then only if the crowds are low and I can buy tickets just a couple days before (Not attending in torrential rains.), plus AP/DVC price for these early ones are $69 so not as bad.

Ugh, just thinking of it makes me shiver, we squeezed hours in MK last fall and were still in the park at 7:30 PM on a party night -on our way out people were already lined up for the parade, and we saw Jack and Sally coming out and the line HAD to be 300 people long to see them. That was October, but on a Tuesday. Maybe not -


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'm curious as to the crowds tonight. It's the first one but it's SOOO friggin' early. Do crowd reports for these things ever get posted anywhere?
> 
> After 7 years of railing against these events, there's an outside chance if they do one the same time next year we might attend. We might be bringing a friend with DD, and if they really wanted to go to the party I would pass it through my thought processes. I hate the idea of even doing it, but chalk it up to "do it for the kids". And then only if the crowds are low and I can buy tickets just a couple days before (Not attending in torrential rains.), plus AP/DVC price for these early ones are $69 so not as bad.
> 
> Ugh, just thinking of it makes me shiver, we squeezed hours in MK last fall and were still in the park at 7:30 PM on a party night -on our way out people were already lined up for the parade, and we saw Jack and Sally coming out and the line HAD to be 300 people long to see them. That was October, but on a Tuesday. Maybe not -




I think tonight might do ok - it is the first one and people want to be "first" - plus a lot of areas are still off from school (my area still has 2 weeks left of vacation) so people are down for that.


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> Ugh, just thinking of it makes me shiver, we squeezed hours in MK last fall and were still in the park at 7:30 PM on a party night -on our way out people were already lined up for the parade, and we saw Jack and Sally coming out and the line HAD to be 300 people long to see them. That was October, but on a Tuesday. Maybe not -



Last October I did the MNSSHP for the first time.  It was the later part of October and on a Friday.  For me, going to the event was one of the highlights of my trip last year.  Now, with that being said, I did not line up in the huge lines just to do the M&Gs.  I avoided those because I didn't want to spend my time in line.  As for the parade, yes, the early parade will almost always be somewhat crazy.  If I recall correctly, I just went around and rode rides and did a lot of the Photo Pass spots (got some really cool pictures).  Then later I watched Hallowishes, the stage show with the Sanderson Sisters and then the later Boo To You Parade.  The crowds for the 2nd parade were no where near the level of the first one.  

It was a blast having almost no wait times on the rides and walking around the Magic Kingdom with less crowds.  Once you got to the hub and Main Street, yes the crowds where there.  But like I said if you hold out to the later shows, the crowds do thin out.  If your focus is on the character M&G, then that changes the whole dynamics and you will have to deal with long lines.

I loved MNSSHP so much that I am going back in October and doing the party 2 times.  To me this is well worth it.  I did the MVMCP last December and it was fine.  But the MNSSHP, to me, was far superior.


----------



## circus4u

Bill Nye to Disney: You owe me $9 million for 'Science Guy'
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/25/media/bill-nye-the-science-guy-disney-lawsuit/index.html


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New paint for Space Mountain
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...2017-photo---new-paint-for-space-mountain.htm


We kept watching the progress from out BLT balcony!  It was cool to see them out there working... especially while they still had the scaffolding up around the spire.

ETA:


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

circus4u said:


> Bill Nye to Disney: You owe me $9 million for 'Science Guy'
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/25/media/bill-nye-the-science-guy-disney-lawsuit/index.html


"*Two decades after production wrapped up*, Nye has accused Disney of fraud and breach of contract..."  *OK...* 

He hasn't seemed like he's had it all together for a number of years now...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "*Two decades after production wrapped up*, Nye has accused Disney of fraud and breach of contract..."  *OK...*
> 
> He hasn't seemed like he's had it all together for a number of years now...


To be fair though it's not like he out of the blue 20 years later was like .

It says "The lawsuit claims that Nye, who was owed 16.5% of the show's profits, became suspicious after Disney-owned Buena Vista demanded he repay a large portion of his 2007 "Science Guy" earnings, citing an "accounting error." Nye doubted the company's bookkeeping. But his efforts to engage the firm in negotiations to resolve the matter were "futile," according to the lawsuit. Nye claims that Buena Vista stopped making royalty payments in 2008 because of the dispute. The suit says that Nye eventually hired an auditor to review the company's records, but the inquiry was delayed for years and the defendants allegedly did not provide all the requested documentation. The "defendants failed to engage in the process in good faith," says the suit, which accuses the companies of engaging in "an ongoing, deliberate conspiracy to deceive Mr. Nye." According to the complaint, the limited documentation provided to auditors showed revenues were skewed and royalties went unreported."

So it sorta sounds like Buena Vista started the ball rolling back in 2007.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I'm curious as to the crowds tonight. It's the first one but it's SOOO friggin' early. Do crowd reports for these things ever get posted anywhere?
> 
> After 7 years of railing against these events, there's an outside chance if they do one the same time next year we might attend. We might be bringing a friend with DD, and if they really wanted to go to the party I would pass it through my thought processes. I hate the idea of even doing it, but chalk it up to "do it for the kids". And then only if the crowds are low and I can buy tickets just a couple days before (Not attending in torrential rains.), plus AP/DVC price for these early ones are $69 so not as bad.
> 
> Ugh, just thinking of it makes me shiver, we squeezed hours in MK last fall and were still in the park at 7:30 PM on a party night -on our way out people were already lined up for the parade, and we saw Jack and Sally coming out and the line HAD to be 300 people long to see them. That was October, but on a Tuesday. Maybe not -



Tonight's party will most likely sell out, I'd be surprised if it didn't These past few years the first one always has. This is probably due mostly to all the bloggers needing to go. We went to the first one last year and it was a mess and sold out.

If you google MNSSHP + the year sell outs you can find the dates of the parties that have sold out in the past. 

MNSSHP is my favorite event at Disney. I was just saying on the MNSSHP thread that if I could only ever do one day at Disney a year for the rest of my life I would pick a MNSSHP day. 

Jack and Sally are the most popular meet and greet, so yes the line was most likely insane for them. People do line up for the first parade early but the second one is easier to see with a shorter wait.

Plenty of the parties don't end up selling out, but there is always the chance that you will buy tickets a few days before and it will end up selling out. There is just no good predictor for that. Though your best shot would most likely be one of the next couple parties after opening day. 

Honestly though, it sounds like you really don't want to do a party. No offense, but with that mindset you probably would have a bad time because you sound like you are set up for it to be bad. So in that case, I would recommend not going. Sorry if that sounded harsh, that was not my intention.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like we are getting Toy Story Land news on August 30th. The DIS received a media package from Disney stating there would be an announcement on that day.


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> I'm curious as to the crowds tonight. It's the first one but it's SOOO friggin' early. Do crowd reports for these things ever get posted anywhere?



Yep, over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/"]here[/URL]


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Tonight's party will most likely sell out, I'd be surprised if it didn't These past few years the first one always has. This is probably due mostly to all the bloggers needing to go. We went to the first one last year and it was a mess and sold out.



OK Not going then.

I've often stated I know I am in the (far)  minority on hating the parties. We went in mid-October 2010 on a Thursday night, and it was by far the biggest crowds we had our entire trip and we felt like we got nothing done. Even trick or treat lines were 50 people deep. All we did were 3 m&G, 2 rides, the parade and fireworks. To each his own certainly, but happy to stay away. It's no small co-incidence that our November trip co-incides with the week between the Halloween and the Christmas parties.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Looks like we are getting Toy Story Land news on August 30th. The DIS received a media package from Disney stating there would be an announcement on that day.



Any clue as to what it may be? Probably just a progress report/opening date kind of thing?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> To be fair though it's not like he out of the blue 20 years later was like .
> 
> It says "The lawsuit claims that Nye, who was owed 16.5% of the show's profits, became suspicious after Disney-owned Buena Vista demanded he repay a large portion of his 2007 "Science Guy" earnings, citing an "accounting error." Nye doubted the company's bookkeeping. But his efforts to engage the firm in negotiations to resolve the matter were "futile," according to the lawsuit. Nye claims that Buena Vista stopped making royalty payments in 2008 because of the dispute. The suit says that Nye eventually hired an auditor to review the company's records, but the inquiry was delayed for years and the defendants allegedly did not provide all the requested documentation. The "defendants failed to engage in the process in good faith," says the suit, which accuses the companies of engaging in "an ongoing, deliberate conspiracy to deceive Mr. Nye." According to the complaint, the limited documentation provided to auditors showed revenues were skewed and royalties went unreported."
> 
> So it sorta sounds like Buena Vista started the ball rolling back in 2007.


They stopped payments in 2008.  Dragged their feet -- supposedly.  Then he files suit *9 years later*? Odd.


----------



## beer dave

mikepizzo said:


> The tech seems different for meet and greets versus stage shows.  If you watch some stage shows with any of the talking characters, you can see their fingers going a mile a minute.  Not to hard to infer what's going on there, of course.
> 
> But when you do a meet and greet with a talking character (like the video posted above), their hands don't appear to be controlling anything.  Pre-programmed?  But if so, why not also pre-program the heads for the stage shows.
> 
> The former magician in me loves trying to figure the magic out, solely to further my appreciation for magic/illusion/tech/whatever you want to call it.



I read somewhere that it takes 9 people to operate the talking mickey meet and greet....... what I heard....


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They stopped payments in 2008.  Dragged their feet -- supposedly.  Then he files suit *9 years later*? Odd.



It sounds like he was trying to work with Buena Vista and they were refusing. He may have just decided the lawsuit was a last resort. They paid him $500,000 for his royalties and then said oops, we need $400,000 back. That kind of thing would raise my eyebrows too as to what Buena Vista's accounting practices were.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> It sounds like he was trying to work with Buena Vista and they were refusing. He may have just decided the lawsuit was a last resort. They paid him $500,000 for his royalties and then said oops, we need $400,000 back. That kind of thing would raise my eyebrows too as to what Buena Vista's accounting practices were.


I understand all of that. "Trying to work with them"... ok... how long do you give that?? Doesn't 9yrs sound a tad long?  I still find waiting 9 yrs to file a suit very odd.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand all of that. "Trying to work with them"... ok... how long do you give that?? Doesn't 9yrs sound a tad long?  I still find waiting 9 yrs to file a suit very odd.



Speaking as a forensic accountant and someone who works on fraud investigations for a living, I'm not as surprised by the timing. You would not believe how long these types of things can drag on. Taking into account the high profile parties involved and the claims/counter-claims, I think it's at least in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They stopped payments in 2008.  Dragged their feet -- supposedly.  Then he files suit *9 years later*? Odd.


Personally, no that doesn't really sound odd to me at all. There are so many lawsuits that play out like that where stuff happens a while ago and all that. Also despite being able to say "we're so sue happy" I think generally speaking people try to work things out before getting to the lawsuit part--it's not like _that_ is a piece of cake suing someone as far as I know. 

Sounds like he was attempting to work with them, requesting documentation (which wasn't readily given to him) and you know..it just went from there. I don't blame him for wanting to double check that the amount he supposedly owes is you know actually correct then it sorta seems like Pandora's box was opened after Buena Vista brought to his attention an accounting error.

It's like if your employer years later said "hey by the way we actually overpaid you we're going to need $X back from you, K?" You'd probably want proof of that before handing over $ and if your employer wasn't easily giving you the documentation you requested and just spent years attempting to delay things all the while they have stopped paying you..yeah honestly I don't think it's odd at all.


----------



## Lurkerin

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Speaking as a forensic accountant and someone who works on fraud investigations for a living, I'm not as surprised by the timing. You would not believe how long these types of things can drag on. Taking into account the high profile parties involved and the claims/counter-claims, I think it's at least in the realm of possibility.



Who else here pictured Ben Affleck and Anna Kendrick, in the conference room writing on the windows, to find the missing money?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Lurkerin said:


> Who else here pictured Ben Affleck and Anna Kendrick, in the conference room writing on the windows, to find the missing money?



It's hilarious that you said that! It's about the 1% of that movie that actually resembles my day to day working life. haha My team took a Friday afternoon to go see that movie last year and we all came out wishing we were that cool


----------



## ucfknight

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand all of that. "Trying to work with them"... ok... how long do you give that?? Doesn't 9yrs sound a tad long?  I still find waiting 9 yrs to file a suit very odd.


He was just waiting for them to close his ride before filing the lawsuit.


----------



## bluecastle

FYI ( and in case it hasn't already been posted here) AK closing times for October updated today- 8 pm! Finally!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ucfknight said:


> He was just waiting for them to close his ride before filing the lawsuit.


 You win!! 

I won't belabor the point beyond this one last comment... I am somewhat familiar with forensic accounting... 9yrs is still very long to try to work with another party BEFORE even filing suit.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Does anyone know of any live feeds from the party tonight?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Does anyone know of any live feeds from the party tonight?


According to today's daily fix, the entire Dis podcast team was going to tonight's MNNSHP and it was being live streamed.  Can't find it though.


----------



## skier_pete

bluecastle said:


> FYI ( and in case it hasn't already been posted here) AK closing times for October updated today- 8 pm! Finally!



Looks like early November while we are there as well! Sweet!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

beer dave said:


> I read somewhere that it takes 9 people to operate the talking mickey meet and greet....... what I heard....


Well, if not 9, pretty close to it.

You've got the CM at the front of the line, the CM at the 2nd FP+ point, the actual CM in the suit, 3 other various handler CMs, 1 Photopass CM, and at least 1 or 2 operator CMs at the off-site station... so, pretty close to 9.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


>



Ah-- seems the slinky dog coaster may be slinky after all.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Ah-- seems the slinky dog coaster may be slinky after all.......



might just be like a sneak peak at the construction of the ride - might explain why they have already brought themeing pieces into the area/around the ride which seems to be earlier than they typically would in the construction process


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> might just be like a sneak peak at the construction of the ride - might explain why they have already brought themeing pieces into the area/around the ride which seems to be earlier than they typically would in the construction process



Here's hoping you are wrong......but not likely.......


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> might just be like a sneak peak at the construction of the ride - might explain why they have already brought themeing pieces into the area/around the ride which seems to be earlier than they typically would in the construction process


I think it's possible they are ready to announce an opening date and/or show off Slinky dog ride vehicles.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

New "Epcot Legacy Showplace" Coming Soon to the Odyssey Pavilion


----------



## rteetz

*News

Self-Service Locker Rentals Now Available at Disney's Theme Parks*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Special Offer Available at SeaWorld's Sharks Underwater Grill*


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Special Offer Available at SeaWorld's Sharks Underwater Grill*


When you're so desperate for attendance you're willing to let people dine and spend time in your park without admission


----------



## Bay Max

A new survey hints at a possibly new name for Disney Hollywood Studios.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/survey-reveals-possible-new-park-theme-name-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bay Max said:


> A new survey hints at a possibly new name for Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/survey-reveals-possible-new-park-theme-name-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Huh... ... I don't really like any of these!  _Maybe_ Disney Cinemagic Park??  Meh.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Walt Disney: American Experience re-airs on PBS this Tuesday, 8/29, @ 8:00 PM EST.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/walt-disney/


----------



## crazy4wdw

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh... ... I don't really like any of these!  _Maybe_ Disney Cinemagic Park??  Meh.


Me either!  I don't think this an official survey from Disney.  I can't imagine them using any of these names.


----------



## JaxDad

umichigan10 said:


> When you're so desperate for attendance you're willing to let people dine and spend time in your park without admission



It sounds like a great deal! Plus it benefits a children's cancer foundation. 

As veteran, I've also always appreciated SeaWorld's generosity towards military members.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh... ... I don't really like any of these!  _Maybe_ Disney Cinemagic Park??  Meh.


Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.


This was my thought as well!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> A new survey hints at a possibly new name for Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/survey-reveals-possible-new-park-theme-name-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Wow, those options are all pretty terrible


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.



"Ok, so we have the new name, but not sure how people will react"

"I know, let's send out a survey with a bunch of terrible names so when we unveil our mediocre one it will sound great by comparison"

"Brilliant!"


----------



## umichigan10

JaxDad said:


> It sounds like a great deal! Plus it benefits a children's cancer foundation.
> 
> As veteran, I've also always appreciated SeaWorld's generosity towards military members.


I truthfully skimmed the article. That's cool that it's for a good cause though.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, those options are all pretty terrible


That's how you take a simple name change and absolutely convolute the hell out of it


----------



## StrawberryChan

is this survey even real? honestly i can tell that it'd be difficult to come up with a new name for hollywood studios, but the new options all seem pretty terrible besides maybe cinemagic, lmao. one name i heard tossed around was disney's hollywoodland and i think that'd be a good choice


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StrawberryChan said:


> is this survey even real? honestly i can tell that it'd be difficult to come up with a new name for hollywood studios, but the new options all seem pretty terrible besides maybe cinemagic, lmao. one name i heard tossed around was disney's hollywoodland and i think that'd be a good choice



I thought it was rumored to be "Disney Hollywood Adventure" - which I think fits and goes with the same structure like California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Ok, so we have the new name, but not sure how people will react"
> 
> "I know, let's send out a survey with a bunch of terrible names so when we unveil our mediocre one it will sound great by comparison"
> 
> "Brilliant!"


And someone gets paid 6+ figures for that idea.


----------



## StrawberryChan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought it was rumored to be "Disney Hollywood Adventure" - which I think fits and goes with the same structure like California Adventure



hollywood adventure would be a fine choice too. honestly i'd like it if they could keep "studios" in the name somehow but it's clear that's not in the cards. either way i totally doubt any of those survey names are being considered at all


----------



## skier_pete

Bay Max said:


> A new survey hints at a possibly new name for Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/survey-reveals-possible-new-park-theme-name-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I don't know about this being real. Some of these names were so terrible. Disney Kaleidoscope Park? Disney Beyond Park? C'mon on. These can't possibly be real.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> I don't know about this being real. Some of these names were so terrible. Disney Kaleidoscope Park? Disney Beyond Park? C'mon on. These can't possibly be real.


Cmon man it's disneys totally BEYOND a park? Get it?


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> Cmon man it's disneys totally BEYOND a park? Get it?



No I don't get it.

I have no issue with the idea of a name change, we're already on the second name of the park anyways. Disney's Hollywood Adventure is a good name, Disney Movie Experience, Disney Dream Lands.


----------



## luisov

That can't be real. There's nothing believable about those names. They can't even be marketed without sounding like a bad April Fool's joke.

I assume they might be trying to avoid leaks by releasing some random information to distract the community. Similar to what they do with films.


----------



## Bay Max

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh... ... I don't really like any of these!  _Maybe_ Disney Cinemagic Park??  Meh.



Agreed.  They're all pretty horrible.  It's possible the survey isn't even real.


----------



## FoxC63

wnwardii said:


> But the MNSSHP, to me, was far superior.



Your my kinda DISer!  I have two thread to help you get the most out of your MNSSHP experience:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL] and 
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/"]MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making.[/URL]


----------



## rteetz

StrawberryChan said:


> hollywood adventure would be a fine choice too. honestly i'd like it if they could keep "studios" in the name somehow but it's clear that's not in the cards. either way i totally doubt any of those survey names are being considered at all


Studios is the one thing they want to get rid of because it's not a studio anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Agreed.  They're all pretty horrible.  It's possible the survey isn't even real.


Everything I've seen shows the survey is real. Whether it's actually from Disney is another question.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> No I don't get it.
> 
> I have no issue with the idea of a name change, we're already on the second name of the park anyways. Disney's Hollywood Adventure is a good name, Disney Movie Experience, Disney Dream Lands.


I tried to make a weird joke and failed. Needless to say it's a god awful name


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney at the Movies?


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Ok, so we have the new name, but not sure how people will react"
> 
> "I know, let's send out a survey with a bunch of terrible names so when we unveil our mediocre one it will sound great by comparison"
> 
> "Brilliant!"



We actually had that happen here with our triple-A baseball team. They put out a poll with "potential" names - all of which were stupid/terrible EXCEPT the one they had already picked which sounded great in comparison.  (By the way, they got hammered for it on social media and other media.)

I, too, find it hard to believe this is from Disney. If it is, poor move on their part...


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.



They're not testing names, they're testing emotions.  I don't believe any of these names are intended to be final.  They all speak to some kind of mood.  They're descriptive without excess baggage.  Try reading that list as more of a "which of these words best describes your mood on observing ... " style psychology test.

When they know how most people respond to the park, they'll pick a more brandable version of that choice.


----------



## MissGina5

idk I like Cinemagic or Legends. Those are ok.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New "Epcot Legacy Showplace" Coming Soon to the Odyssey Pavilion



I'm intreagued.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.


hahahaha...... I don't think I ever heard you respond like that.....  and you are right. I find it hard to believe this was generated by disney.  Although I hope the park concept info is right....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

adam.adbe said:


> They're not testing names, they're testing emotions.  I don't believe any of these names are intended to be final.  They all speak to some kind of mood.  They're descriptive without excess baggage.  Try reading that list as more of a "which of these words best describes your mood on observing ... " style psychology test.
> 
> When they know how most people respond to the park, they'll pick a more brandable version of that choice.


I do get that general concept... but I guess I'm unclear as to what emotion most of these names will be deemed to have captured if selected by those surveyed... Kaleidoscope??  Hyperia??  Beyond??  XL??  I suppose I just don't get it.  They're so bad that it really _seems like_ it can't even be from Disney, IMO.


----------



## beer dave

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I do get that general concept... but I guess I'm unclear as to what emotion most of these names will be deemed to have captured if selected by those surveyed... Kaleidoscope??  Hyper??  Beyond??  XL??  I suppose I just don't get it.  They're so bad that it really _seems like_ it can't even be from Disney, IMO.


Also, wouldn't all the "Disney" 's be "Disney's"?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> They're not testing names, they're testing emotions.  I don't believe any of these names are intended to be final.  They all speak to some kind of mood.  They're descriptive without excess baggage.  Try reading that list as more of a "which of these words best describes your mood on observing ... " style psychology test.
> 
> When they know how most people respond to the park, they'll pick a more brandable version of that choice.



I was thinking that (emotions) or just what types of themes people think should be covered by the new name.  So if Kaleidoscope gets more votes than expected, then the name should cover "variety" or something like that.  If "Hyperia" does well, then some connection to Disney history should be included - things like that rather than these specific words


----------



## Fantasia79

beer dave said:


> Also, wouldn't all the "Disney" 's be "Disney's"?



Agreed.  Looks suspiciously awkward.  Some OK options, but no worth the $ to change all the branding.


----------



## beer dave

Also, the paragraph starting "enter this newly named disney theme park" is a contextual nightmare..... the editor should have been fired.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Also, wouldn't all the "Disney" 's be "Disney's"?



no - it's "Disney California Adventure" for example


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New "Epcot Legacy Showplace" Coming Soon to the Odyssey Pavilion





Fantasia79 said:


> I'm intreagued.



As am I - gives me hope that they recognize the importance of the history of the part to a lot of people

Thought makes me worried they will just keep this as the "history" part and not worry about that aspect when they redo the part to another IP Land


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> no - it's "Disney California Adventure" for example


And "Disney's Hollywood Studios" for another--- so a better response may be "Not necessarily"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> And "Disney's Hollywood Studios" for another--- so a better response may be "Not necessarily"



guess I meant, they don't have to be.  so just the fact they aren't doesn't mandate that the survey is a fake


----------



## closetmickey

beer dave said:


> And "Disney's Hollywood Studios" for another--- so a better response may be "Not necessarily"


I should remember this but wasn't Disney CA Adventure originally _Disney's_ CA Adventure?


----------



## tcufrog

XL park is the worst. It makes you think the park is only for people who wear a specific clothing size. What is a story verse? That sounds like word salad. Legends? Does that means that the characters in the other parks aren't legendary? Hyperia is going to sound like a made up word to the average visitor. Whoever came up with the list should be fired.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tcufrog said:


> XL park is the worst. It makes you think the park is only for people who wear a specific clothing size. What is a story verse? That sounds like word salad. Legends? Does that means that the characters in the other parks aren't legendary? Hyperia is going to sound like a made up word to the average visitor. Whoever came up with the list should be fired.



XL would also make me think it is an "Extra Large" park and I believe land-wise, DHS is the smallest of the 4 parks


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

Cinemagic is the best of that sorry bunch. Even that though is a bit of a mouthful for a park name. If they aren't going with Hollywood Adventure, they should consider Disney's Movie Magic or something easy to say/spell/pronounce for the general public.

As an aside.... what is up with Jack Skellington's head in that M&G???


----------



## rteetz

Mouse of Mystery said:


> Cinemagic is the best of that sorry bunch. Even that though is a bit of a mouthful for a park name. If they aren't going with Hollywood Adventure, they should consider Disney's Movie Magic or something easy to say/spell/pronounce for the general public.
> 
> As an aside.... what is up with Jack Skellington's head in that M&G???


Is that the Paris M&G? The character has a mask on and then uses his mouth as part of the costume unlike other character who wear a full mask/head. This is so jack can speak with guests.


----------



## skier_pete

Actually - Disney Cinemagic Park is not bad, except that we already have a park with Magic in the name. I would really hope given the years they've had to think about this they can come up with something better than this. I also am suspicious whether they would poll the park name. Did they poll Disney Springs? I don't think they did.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mouse of Mystery said:


> Cinemagic is the best of that sorry bunch.





********** said:


> Actually - Disney Cinemagic Park is not bad, except that we already have a park with Magic in the name.



Take a closer look at the image that *MickeyMinnieMom* posted.  It's actually "Disney Cinemagine Park", not Magic.  It's either a massive typo or this survey is bogux.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> Take a closer look at the image that *MickeyMinnieMom* posted.  It's actually "Disney Cinemagine Park", not Magic.  It's either a massive typo or this survey is bogux.


Both are on the list. Cinemagine and Cinemagic.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

closetmickey said:


> I should remember this but wasn't Disney CA Adventure originally _Disney's_ CA Adventure?



Yes.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yeah they all suck. Disney could have a name picked and they are just gauging public interest.


Or be leaving the name unchanged. If the survey is legit putting up the DHS against a bunch of terrible options is a great way to achieve "by popular demand" no name change.


----------



## a4matte

I didn't see anyone mention this - but the Hocus Pocus merch was not available at all at Not So Scary Friday night.
There are different stories going around about why this might be. Some are saying the merch just didn't arrive in time. Others are wondering if it's a possible legal/copyright issue. Someone pointed out that the style used for the artwork is VERY similar to the Ghastlies. If this is the case and whoever illustrated the Hocus Pocus work for Disney did this against copyright someone will definitely be out of a job (legal reasons and the whole loss of profit from all of this, if this is indeed the reason).


----------



## MissGina5

a4matte said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this - but the Hocus Pocus merch was not available at all at Not So Scary Friday night.
> There are different stories going around about why this might be. Some are saying the merch just didn't arrive in time. Others are wondering if it's a possible legal/copyright issue. Someone pointed out that the style used for the artwork is VERY similar to the Ghastlies. If this is the case and whoever illustrated the Hocus Pocus work for Disney did this against copyright someone will definitely be out of a job.



oh man someone is DEFINITELY out of a job if this was without permission!


----------



## a4matte

MissGina5 said:


> oh man someone is DEFINITELY out of a job if this was without permission!


Yeah, it's way too close to even deny ever seeing the Ghastlies stuff. It's possible the same illustrator did both, but if it wasn't...


----------



## mara512

a4matte said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this - but the Hocus Pocus merch was not available at all at Not So Scary Friday night.
> There are different stories going around about why this might be. Some are saying the merch just didn't arrive in time. Others are wondering if it's a possible legal/copyright issue. Someone pointed out that the style used for the artwork is VERY similar to the Ghastlies. If this is the case and whoever illustrated the Hocus Pocus work for Disney did this against copyright someone will definitely be out of a job (legal reasons and the whole loss of profit from all of this, if this is indeed the reason).



Coincidence??? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MommaBerd

Wow! I can't believe how similar they are. I can't even imagine how much that is going to cost Disney...


----------



## ej119

I hope its just a delay -- I really liked this Hocus Pocus merch!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

My opinion about the possible rename for DHS survey...I don't know if I like any of those to be honest.


----------



## mikepizzo

Bay Max said:


> A new survey hints at a possibly new name for Disney Hollywood Studios.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/survey-reveals-possible-new-park-theme-name-disneys-hollywood-studios/



My money is still on Disney Studio's Adventure.

What better power play than having a gate that's essentially named after your film studio that's filled with all your diverse IPs.


----------



## linzbear

a4matte said:


> I didn't see anyone mention this - but the Hocus Pocus merch was not available at all at Not So Scary Friday night.
> There are different stories going around about why this might be. Some are saying the merch just didn't arrive in time. Others are wondering if it's a possible legal/copyright issue. Someone pointed out that the style used for the artwork is VERY similar to the Ghastlies. If this is the case and whoever illustrated the Hocus Pocus work for Disney did this against copyright someone will definitely be out of a job (legal reasons and the whole loss of profit from all of this, if this is indeed the reason).



I didn't think art styles could be copyrighted?  Just the work itself.  And then the specific characters get trademarked.


----------



## a4matte

linzbear said:


> I didn't think art styles could be copyrighted?  Just the work itself.  And then the specific characters get trademarked.


A style can't be copyrighted, but it could still look bad for Disney.
It's possible that the merch not coming out could have nothing to do with this at all - it's just something someone pointed out.


----------



## umichigan10

linzbear said:


> I didn't think art styles could be copyrighted?  Just the work itself.  And then the specific characters get trademarked.


I'm not entirely sure. I always see bands copying art for their shirts when I go to concerts, but don't know if they get permissions etc


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Here's a suggestion to the new Hollywood Studios name: "Disney's LAND"


----------



## Capang

Delano Fiedler said:


> Here's a suggestion to the new Hollywood Studios name: "Disney's LAND"


Love it!  Can you imagine the confusion of the "average" guest?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I always see bands copying art for their shirts when I go to concerts, but don't know if they get permissions etc



A lot of times it probably depends on who is doing it and what could the company get if they sued the "copier" - so in Disney's case it is a bigger issue than some small band that isn't profiting that much off of it/would have a lot of money to make it worth suing.

I think it is also different if you are honoring it/playing off it/doing a characature of it - vs just copying it and playing it off as your own vs a knowing reference to something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Here's a suggestion to the new Hollywood Studios name: "Disney's LAND"



I posted in the dedicated thread for this topic that I would go for "Disney Movies Go Magic!" - or "MGM" for short


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted in the dedicated thread for this topic that I would go for "Disney Movies Go Magic!" - or "MGM" for short


Perfect. People still refer to HS as MGM anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Super Hero Half Marathon Weekend medals revealed

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-half-marathon-weekend-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Super Hero Half Marathon Weekend medals revealed
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-half-marathon-weekend-at-disneyland-resort/



Wow - who would of thought the Venn Diagram of "long distance runners" and "comic book nerds" would overlap so much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Wow - who would of thought the Venn Diagram of "long distance runners" and "comic book nerds" would overlap so much.



eh, I don't know .... we spent much of our childhood running from bullies so there is some training there


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> eh, I don't know .... we spent much of our childhood running from bullies so there is some training there


Truth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw posted on Facebook - pictures of what appears to be a Slinky Dog Coaster car arriving at WDW ... guess that is what the announcement on the 30th will be


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw posted on Facebook - pictures of what appears to be a Slinky Dog Coaster car arriving at WDW ... guess that is what the announcement on the 30th will be
> 
> View attachment 265304 View attachment 265305 View attachment 265306


Hahaha!!! If that isn't inconspicuous.....


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw posted on Facebook - pictures of what appears to be a Slinky Dog Coaster car arriving at WDW ... guess that is what the announcement on the 30th will be
> 
> View attachment 265304 View attachment 265305 View attachment 265306


----------



## jknezek

Assuming that middle car seats four, and the back car seems to fit 2, I'm guessing there will be a few more middle cars or this ride is going to have really long waits, even if you get 3 or 4 on the track at the same time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Disney Quest demolition gets underway


----------



## wareagle57

jknezek said:


> Assuming that middle car seats four, and the back car seems to fit 2, I'm guessing there will be a few more middle cars or this ride is going to have really long waits, even if you get 3 or 4 on the track at the same time.



It also seems strange that they have an entire car that seats no one, if the capacity of one car does remain at 6. However, the ride is going to be very short. Less than 90 seconds of actual ride time from what I can tell. If the cars are actually this small, combined with multiple launch zones, you could see 4 cars in holding/launch zones, 2 cars actually on the tracks between zones, 2 cars at the unload, and 2 cars at the loading zone all at once. Combined with the very short duration of the ride, it might not be so bad.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Disney Quest demolition gets underway



Uggh. Giving up a really cool, if long neglected, idea for trying to capitalize on the overpaid NBA contract. Yuck.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> View attachment 265315


These cars are super cute.  Do we know if this is the whole train? 


wareagle57 said:


> It also seems strange that they have an entire car that seats no one, if the capacity of one car does remain at 6. However, the ride is going to be very short. Less than 90 seconds of actual ride time from what I can tell. If the cars are actually this small, combined with multiple launch zones, you could see 4 cars in holding/launch zones, 2 cars actually on the tracks between zones, 2 cars at the unload, and 2 cars at the loading zone all at once. Combined with the very short duration of the ride, it might not be so bad.


I would hope you are right, I could see this loading slower than Barnstormer.  I have not had good experiences with Barnstormer....so we never ride it anymore.  Slinky looks really cute but I worry it will take way too long to load/unload for such a short ride.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Do we know if this is the whole train?


Not sure.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> It also seems strange that they have an entire car that seats no one, if the capacity of one car does remain at 6. However, the ride is going to be very short. Less than 90 seconds of actual ride time from what I can tell. If the cars are actually this small, combined with multiple launch zones, you could see 4 cars in holding/launch zones, 2 cars actually on the tracks between zones, 2 cars at the unload, and 2 cars at the loading zone all at once. Combined with the very short duration of the ride, it might not be so bad.



Yeah but why do it that way? That means more slinky dog heads which do nothing for capacity and add costs and fewer slinky dog middles where the capacity can be created. I just think that isn't a complete train. I expect Slinky will have 2 cars in the middle plus the tail, making for at least 10 riders per train. Barnstormer seats 8 but only gets 2 trains on the track. That pushes through in theory about 450 people per hour on a 60 second ride. I think that is way too low for a centerpiece ride in a new land.

If you could double the number of trains due to ride length and staging areas, you could get a theoretical limit of 900 with 8 per train. That's got to still be below the target given the expected crowds in DHS going forward. And that's assuming 8 people per train which this pic isn't showing.

For comparison purposes, 7DMT which does anchor a land, has a theoretical capacity of 1650 but it puts 5 trains on the track at once and 20 per train on a 3 minute ride. I think Slinky Dog is probably going to seat 10 or 14, for a 90 to 120 second ride, with 4 or 5 on the track at once. That should give a theoretical above 1200 which seems reasonable.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Lion King’ Creators Celebrate Film’s Re-Release By Surprising Guests At ‘Festival of the Lion King’


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dooney and Bourkes

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/new-dooney-bourke-sketch-handbags/


----------



## circus4u




----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


>


Buzz is monitoring the arrival on the bridge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Teal colored parking lot tram 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-look-teal-parking-lot-trams/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It also seems strange that they have an entire car that seats no one, if the capacity of one car does remain at 6. However, the ride is going to be very short. Less than 90 seconds of actual ride time from what I can tell. If the cars are actually this small, combined with multiple launch zones, you could see 4 cars in holding/launch zones, 2 cars actually on the tracks between zones, 2 cars at the unload, and 2 cars at the loading zone all at once. Combined with the very short duration of the ride, it might not be so bad.





Capang said:


> These cars are super cute.  Do we know if this is the whole train?
> 
> I would hope you are right, I could see this loading slower than Barnstormer.  I have not had good experiences with Barnstormer....so we never ride it anymore.  Slinky looks really cute but I worry it will take way too long to load/unload for such a short ride.





rteetz said:


> Not sure.



I looked quick at the CGI of the ride that Disney had put out and hard to tell for sure but looks like 4 middle parts:


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Buzz is monitoring the arrival on the bridge.



That's kind of awesome. I wonder if they are shooting a promo video.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> That's kind of awesome. I wonder if they are shooting a promo video.



Looks like the guy with the orange vest on the right side of the picture might be holding a camera of some sort


----------



## circus4u

TheMaxRebo said:


> I looked quick at the CGI of the ride that Disney had put out and hard to tell for sure but looks like 4 middle parts:
> View attachment 265326


That would make sense, get 3 cars on a truck.  Two trucks equals what is shown in the clip.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> Buzz is monitoring the arrival on the bridge.


Great catch


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Teal colored parking lot tram
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-look-teal-parking-lot-trams/


Now, they need to repaint the "trailers" to match the tram.  Purple and yellow stripes don't go with teal -- need consistency here!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Lion King’ Creators Celebrate Film’s Re-Release By Surprising Guests At ‘Festival of the Lion King’



I'm a couple days too late! 



Capang said:


> Perfect. People still refer to HS as MGM anyway.



I still have a Disney Pin that says MGM Studios on it. I'm never getting rid of that one. 



rteetz said:


> Buzz is monitoring the arrival on the bridge.



That is great! They should have had Woody pull Slinky in with his lasso though. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw posted on Facebook - pictures of what appears to be a Slinky Dog Coaster car arriving at WDW ... guess that is what the announcement on the 30th will be



I really think they will tie it in with an opening date for TSL.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney pulls Hocus Pocus from merch preview

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## thepops

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, we live in the area so wouldn't need a hotel, but anything with more than two bed would be rather expensive I would imagine


Find 3 more families like yours and get group sales


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney pulls Hocus Pocus from merch preview
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Well there we have it -- I guess copyright issues were the probable cause. How did they let this happen?


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News/Rumor
*
Disney considering major Disney Movie Rewards program overhaul as evidenced by targeted surveys. Considerations include: more opportunities to earn points (other than just watching movies in a theater or buying movies), heavier emphasis on social media interaction, creation of an app, more exclusive club membership content and perks.

I'm unable to share specific details due to the agreement at the front of the survey to not share specific survey questions. But, it seems to be a well thought out and comprehensive overhaul.


----------



## osully

Ooh, I really like the Disney Movie Rewards program! I have earned about $50 worth of gift cards and a bunch of DVDs, tsum tsums etc. on there.


----------



## skier_pete

osully said:


> Ooh, I really like the Disney Movie Rewards program! I have earned about $50 worth of gift cards and a bunch of DVDs, tsum tsums etc. on there.



I had the opposite effect. I put literally a hundred DVDs into the system, had a few thousand points, and went on like 6 months later to discover they had "expired" so I got absolutely nothing from them. Didn't realize the points expired so maybe my fault but I wasted hours of time so no thanks to that again.


----------



## koala1966

********** said:


> I had the opposite effect. I put literally a hundred DVDs into the system, had a few thousand points, and went on like 6 months later to discover they had "expired" so I got absolutely nothing from them. Didn't realize the points expired so maybe my fault but I wasted hours of time so no thanks to that again.


I love Disney Movie Rewards, but I got caught by that expiration clause once and lost thousands of points so I understand the frustration. I hate expiring points, but most programs do that so I don't hold it against Disney. Hope whatever overhaul they do is favorable and doesn't force me into social media posts just for the sake of earning points, that's worse than expiring points.


----------



## a4matte

ej119 said:


> Well there we have it -- I guess copyright issues were the probable cause. How did they let this happen?


I looked into the Ghastlies a little more and have found blog posts about them from 2011.
There's no denying that the Hocus Pocus merch was based on that look.

Someone (or multiple people) will be out of a job over this.
So much lost profit and an embarrassment for the company.

Edit:

Someone on another board I visit brought up a similar case from a few years ago. This one involved Alice in Wonderland and a college student's work that was posted online. Disney pulled all of the merch shortly after it went on sale.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

a4matte said:


> I looked into the Ghastlies a little more and have found blog posts about them from 2011.
> There's no denying that the Hocus Pocus merch was based on that look.
> 
> Someone (or multiple people) will be out of a job over this.
> So much lost profit and an embarrassment for the company.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Someone on another board I visit brought up a similar case from a few years ago. This one involved Alice in Wonderland and a college student's work that was posted online. Disney pulled all of the merch shortly after it went on sale.



I agree- there is no denying the link between Ghastlies and the 2017 Halloween merch. Heads will roll.
If they dealt with this before, with Alice items, wouldn't they take steps to make sure it didn't happen again? I feel like even a Google image search would have picked up on the Ghastlies and avoided all this. If I paid for a party ticket, I would be ticked at the lack of party merchandise.


----------



## MommaBerd

Not *really* news, but a DIS family is trying to pull off six parks in one day today! If you want to follow them (they are already in park #3!) and "cheer" them on, they are on both twitter and Facebook as ultimateparkhop.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes to Epcot musical lineup 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...nges-coming-to-epcots-musical-act-line-up.htm


----------



## a4matte

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> I agree- there is no denying the link between Ghastlies and the 2017 Halloween merch. Heads will roll.
> If they dealt with this before, with Alice items, wouldn't they take steps to make sure it didn't happen again? I feel like even a Google image search would have picked up on the Ghastlies and avoided all this. If I paid for a party ticket, I would be ticked at the lack of party merchandise.



Ehhhh... it can be hard to find a similar style just through google. There are tons of different artworks and styles out there. And I've definitely never seen the Ghastlies until someone else mentioned it on Facebook.

I can tell you how this may have happened since I deal with this fairly often. Professionally I am a designer and many of the things I work on have a lot of exposure throughout the globe so I have to be cautious when things like this happen. It's possible the project manager sent over some images of the Ghastlies to the illustrator and said "I want it done in this style." Some of the project managers I've been dealing with with my clients lately seem to not understand that you can't just rip off someone else's artwork. I get TONS of reference from places like Etsy, Pinterest, and Google. These conversations tend to work like this: "I found this photo on Google and I love it, I want to use it on _____" 'Sorry, we can't do that. That photo is copyright to someone else. Just because you found it on Google doesn't mean you can use it.' Of course we've used some of those references as inspiration for our work, but we are careful to make it different enough to simply be "inspired by" whatever it is they sent.

It's also possible that the illustrator is the one who made the decision to use the style. That person may not have brought it to the attention of the project managers that they used it for style reference. I feel like if they had, a good project manager would have asked for more changes after seeing the two next to each other. They're simply WAY too close and legal would have lost their minds over it LONG before it went into production.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to maintain retail at Flamingo Crossings

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/disne...ented-shopping-dining-counter-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Baseline Taphouse 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-baseline-tap-house-logo-now-visible/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/169343-disneyland-photo-update-almost-halloween/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

http://micechat.com/169346-disneyland-resort-photo-update-monsters-after-dark/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Union wage negotiations begin

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ns-begin-disney-proposes-2-5-salary-increase/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Day of giving to support Harvey relief efforts 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...g-on-aug-31-to-support-harvey-relief-efforts/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Day of giving to support Harvey relief efforts
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...g-on-aug-31-to-support-harvey-relief-efforts/


I think that's really nice how so many people are coming together to help people. My husband actually worked in Katy/Houston,TX from July 2015-mid December 2015 and we kept talking about what would have happened had he still been there (there's no doubt his corporate apartment he was in would have been flooded).

There's actually an army vehicle that a landscaping company owns (they use it for hauling stones) from our area head down there. They had never thought to use it in a flood conditions but recently used it for the 1st time to help a stranded family on top of their roof in our area when we had some floods recently so they got the idea of using it in Houston.

Just really amazing when we all do come together to help


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> we kept talking about what would have happened had he still been there (there's no doubt his corporate apartment he was in would have been flooded).
> 
> There's actually an army vehicle that a landscaping company owns (they use it for hauling stones) from our area head down there. They had never thought to use it in a flood conditions but recently used it for the 1st time to help a stranded family on top of their roof in our area when we had some floods recently so they got the idea of using it in Houston.
> 
> Just really amazing when we all do come together to help



Yep, everyone just has to get together and help when these things happen.  Know your Neighbor, Tweet your Street


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to maintain retail at Flamingo Crossings
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/disne...ented-shopping-dining-counter-disney-springs/


Looking forward to this development.  Its only a few miles from our house!


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> Not *really* news, but a DIS family is trying to pull off six parks in one day today! If you want to follow them (they are already in park #3!) and "cheer" them on, they are on both twitter and Facebook as ultimateparkhop.



This is one thing that doesn't seem too hard to "pull off" if you have the time to waste - it's more the challenge of "how much time can I spend on transportation. We're actually planning on 6 parks in 2 days (actually about 30 hours) in November and it's only barely intentional. 

Off topic (but I didn't start it) to me much more fun challenges would be:
(A) All the coasters for the 4 (or 6) parks in a day. (5 in MK, Everest and RnRC + 3 currently in Uni - do you include Gringotts and Mummy to make it 12)
(B) Ride every form of Disney Transportation a day. Vague to define but would have to minimum include Bus, Boat, Ferry (counts separate from boat), Monorail, Parking Lot Tram, Main Street Bus and Main Street Horse Carriage, WDW Railroad, Conservation Station Train, Tomorrowland Speedway and Peoplemover (last two technically rides but my game my rules). Anything I miss - I exclude rental stuff such a Sea-racer or Surrey Bike or Horse.
(C) All the Disney THRILL rides. (This comes down to me as 3 MK Mountains, EE, Dinosaur, FoP, RnRC, ToT, Test Track and M:S (Orange) = 10 rides)
(C) All the Disney Dark Rides. Again, would need to define this - do rides like Pirates/Dinosaur count? How about Star Tours. I am thinking define as "slow moving continous loading dark rides". So Buzz counts, Toy Story Doesn't. By that rule there's not as many as you might think. 2 in Epcot, none in AK, none in DHS, five in MK? 
(D) I know there's a challenge out there to ride EVERY ride in all four parks, but that seems way too difficult.


----------



## SureAsLiz

********** said:


> This is one thing that doesn't seem too hard to "pull off" if you have the time to waste - it's more the challenge of "how much time can I spend on transportation. We're actually planning on 6 parks in 2 days (actually about 30 hours) in November and it's only barely intentional.
> 
> Off topic (but I didn't start it) to me much more fun challenges would be:
> *(A) All the coasters for the 4 (or 6) parks in a day. (5 in MK, Everest and RnRC + 3 currently in Uni - do you include Gringotts and Mummy to make it 12)*



The family is doing 6 Disney parks in one day, not 6 Orlando.
They've finished the 4 at WDW and are on their way to DLR now to try for those two


----------



## MissGina5

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> I agree- there is no denying the link between Ghastlies and the 2017 Halloween merch. Heads will roll.
> If they dealt with this before, with Alice items, wouldn't they take steps to make sure it didn't happen again? I feel like even a Google image search would have picked up on the Ghastlies and avoided all this. If I paid for a party ticket, I would be ticked at the lack of party merchandise.


I wish they could work it out with Ghastlies because the merchandise is SO CUTE


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> This is one thing that doesn't seem too hard to "pull off" if you have the time to waste - it's more the challenge of "how much time can I spend on transportation. We're actually planning on 6 parks in 2 days (actually about 30 hours) in November and it's only barely intentional.



I don't know - I think it takes a lot of planning and good luck (e.g. no flight delays or traffic issues in LA) in order to get to the DLR parks before closing - DCA closes at 8 tonight and MK at 9:00. Anyhow, I think it's fun to follow along and I thought others might, too.


----------



## skier_pete

SureAsLiz said:


> The family is doing 6 Disney parks in one day, not 6 Orlando.
> They've finished the 4 at WDW and are on their way to DLR now to try for those two



OH- my misunderstanding! That is a challenge! One I've seen done before several times, though.


----------



## DrunkJam

OMG I just thought they meant all 6 at WDW! I see that water parks don't count and they are doing both coasts!
Wow!


----------



## Buckeye218

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Union wage negotiations begin
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ns-begin-disney-proposes-2-5-salary-increase/



So how long do negotiations typically last before the inevitable spectre of a strike looms?  Planning a Jan 2018 trip and I'd like for this to be resolved by then.  I'd imagine if the union wanted to press their advantage with a strike, then threatening one during holidays would have the most impact.  Naturally, avoiding one altogether is ideal, but I'm a natural-born skeptic.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel day at sea line up

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...per-heroes-to-assemble-on-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: World Drive Flyover Construction at Magic Kingdom Toll Plaza 
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photo...ruction-magic-kingdom-toll-plaza-august-2017/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> OH- my misunderstanding! That is a challenge! One I've seen done before several times, though.



DH and I just realized this could be done fairly recently! Back in May we were flying back from WDW and landed at SNA and drove right past Disneyland on our way home. Disneyland and DCA were both still open and we realized it was fairly doable! We considered trying for it but we were pretty tired from the flight. If we had, it would've been a 4 park day for us (Epcot, Animal Kingdom WITH the Pandora preview!, DCA and DLR). We still kinda wish we had done it 

One of these times we want to rope drop MK and close our DLR with castle pics at both.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes to Epcot musical lineup
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...nges-coming-to-epcots-musical-act-line-up.htm



bodhaktan is such a weird way to spell Off Kilter.


----------



## a4matte

Another update about No So Scary Halloween Party pins:
It sounds like the mystery box set pins have also been pulled. A lot of people were complaining about buying multiple boxes and every box they got had the same pins. Probably just a randomization mess up - maybe they'll shuffle individual boxes around to make things more random and redistribute cases to the stores, but who knows.

Although this isn't as serious of an issue as the Hocus Pocus stuff - it still kills profits and people at the parties are not happy they aren't able to buy the merch.


----------



## osully

********** said:


> I had the opposite effect. I put literally a hundred DVDs into the system, had a few thousand points, and went on like 6 months later to discover they had "expired" so I got absolutely nothing from them. Didn't realize the points expired so maybe my fault but I wasted hours of time so no thanks to that again.



This happened to me about 5 years ago but luckily I only had redeemed about 5 codes... went back last year and was sad! But then again my Disney movie collection was pretty sad back then. 

I really like getting points for movies. I usually get the ticket stubs from the couple that we see movies with (for Disney produced movies) as they aren't members so each movie gets me 600 or so points which is a $5 gift card.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
MK Flyover

https://blogmickey.com/2017/08/phot...ruction-magic-kingdom-toll-plaza-august-2017/


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to maintain retail at Flamingo Crossings
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/disne...ented-shopping-dining-counter-disney-springs/



I've not heard about this before. I can't visualise where this is going to go?

It's certainly good if it is going to offer some cheaper options for people


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Today is the Toy Story Land news right? Does it specify what time the event/information will happen?


----------



## ucfknight

Lee Matthews said:


> I've not heard about this before. I can't visualise where this is going to go?
> 
> It's certainly good if it is going to offer some cheaper options for people



On Buena Vista Dr between Coronado Springs and Blizzard Beach there is a traffic signal for Western Way.  If you take that road off to the West (the only way it goes from that intersection) for about 3 miles you will come to State Road 429 (the western beltway around Orlando).  Just past that interchange is Flamingo Crossings.  I have circled it in blue in the following picture:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chef Mickeys to relocate to convention center for refurb later this year

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chef...center-is-back-on-for-the-end-of-the-year.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Walls inside and out at One Mans Dream 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...walls-up-inside-and-out-at-one-mans-dream.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Night of Joy schedule 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/disney-night-of-joy-2017-entertainment-schedule/


----------



## mikepizzo

*NEWS
*
"Maleficent 2" Moves Forward As Disney Taps "Spectre" Scribe Jez Butterworth To Rewrite Sequel


----------



## luisov

mikepizzo said:


> *NEWS
> *
> "Maleficent 2" Moves Forward As Disney Taps "Spectre" Scribe Jez Butterworth To Rewrite Sequel



I feel like this will be another Through the Looking Glass. Successful first movie with a poorly received sequel. I personally liked the style of the original, but I really hated the whole ''Misunderstood villain'' thing. Can't say I'm excited about it.


----------



## mikepizzo

luisov said:


> I feel like this will be another Through the Looking Glass. Successful first movie with a poorly received sequel. I personally liked the style of the original, but I really hated the whole ''Misunderstood villain'' thing. Can't say I'm excited about it.



I thought the first was boring and by the numbers.  I too am not a fan of the misunderstood villains thing.  If they did it as more of an unreliable villain perspective it would have been interesting.  I couldn't care less about Maleficent's backstory, but I do think taking existing events and showing what was happening somewhere else could be interesting.

Probably won't be seeing this one in theaters when/if it comes out. 

I'm still bitter that she didn't breath green fire.  That overlooked detail drives me crazy.


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: 2017 Food and Wine Entrance, Chef Figment Topiary, and More
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-2017-food-wine-entrance-chef-figment-topiary/


----------



## luisov

mikepizzo said:


> I thought the first was boring and by the numbers.  I too am not a fan of the misunderstood villains thing.  If they did it as more of an unreliable villain perspective it would have been interesting.  I couldn't care less about Maleficent's backstory, but I do think taking existing events and showing what was happening somewhere else could be interesting.
> 
> Probably won't be seeing this one in theaters when/if it comes out.
> 
> I'm still bitter that she didn't breath green fire.  That overlooked detail drives me crazy.



Yeah. I suppose I just see Maleficent as the ultimate Disney villain, the embodiment of evil. I don't mind learning the reasons that made her evil. Making her the hero is what really annoys me.


----------



## a4matte

mikepizzo said:


> I thought the first was boring and by the numbers.  I too am not a fan of the misunderstood villains thing.  If they did it as more of an unreliable villain perspective it would have been interesting.  I couldn't care less about Maleficent's backstory, but I do think taking existing events and showing what was happening somewhere else could be interesting.
> 
> Probably won't be seeing this one in theaters when/if it comes out.
> 
> I'm still bitter that she didn't breath green fire.  That overlooked detail drives me crazy.


I just remember the BF the entire time "WHY IS SHE BEING NICE?! HER NAME IS MALEFICENT, NOT BENEVOLENT. She's MEANT to be evil!"


----------



## mikepizzo

luisov said:


> Yeah. I suppose I just see Maleficent as the ultimate Disney villain, the embodiment of evil. I don't mind learning the reasons that made her evil. Making her the hero is what really annoys me.



And of course that's totally valid.  I think not knowing why she is so evil makes her even more evil though.  If you don't know the reason then there is no possible way to justify it which makes her that much more sinister.



a4matte said:


> I just remember the BF the entire time "WHY IS SHE BEING NICE?! HER NAME IS MALEFICENT, NOT BENEVOLENT. She's MEANT to be evil!"



My eye's rolled so hard during that movie I was able to see my brainstem.


----------



## rteetz

*News

First Look: Slinky Dog Dash Ride Vehicle Arrives At Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



From what the imagineers are saying in the video, it seems there adding slinky like effects to the ride vehicles.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Model for Tinker Bell, Ginni Mack Dies at 90*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Files for Another Dismissal of 'Zootopia' Lawsuit Based on New Documents


----------



## rteetz

*News

STK Orlando at Disney Springs to Hold Special Whiskey and Wagyu Event on 9/8*


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>


For those who are familiar with the Disney community. Jenilynn Knopp former member of the DIS and several other Disney community places worked on this video.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> For those who are familiar with the Disney community. Jenilynn Knopp former member of the DIS and several other Disney community places worked on this video.


Look how cute Slinky is! I am so excited!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> For those who are familiar with the Disney community. Jenilynn Knopp former member of the DIS and several other Disney community places worked on this video.



Per what she posted on Facebook she was riding in the cab of the truck!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> For those who are familiar with the Disney community. Jenilynn Knopp former member of the DIS and several other Disney community places worked on this video.



Yikes...really?

Why do they have the natural audio for the first 52 seconds and then through the interviews?  Wouldn't it have been better to throw "You Got a Friend in Me" over it?  Or even just stock music?  Then a hard cut to silence.  At least have a body mic for the people being interviewed.  Then when Bob starts talking the audio doesn't start up right away.  Then it lingers on him for a bit before it cuts away to Dave.  And then same thing...the audio doesn't start right away.  Then at the end of Dave's bit, you can see the interviewers hand in the shot.

The content is appreciated, welcomed, and somewhat interesting, but the production was pretty terrible if we're being honest.


----------



## MommaBerd

I didn't have any sound of people talking...I wondered why it was just quiet.  I'll have to try it on my computer.


----------



## MommaBerd

I just watched the DPB version of the video (which isn't the same as above - I think it was unedited version ) and it was cute. But, I haven't heard imagineers talking as someone referenced above...


----------



## circus4u

MommaBerd said:


> I just watched the DPB version of the video (which isn't the same as above - I think it was unedited version ) and it was cute. But, I haven't heard imagineers talking as someone referenced above...


Check this link for the version with Imagineers talking.


----------



## mikepizzo

circus4u said:


> Check this link for the version with Imagineers talking.



So that's like, the same exact footage as the below video from WDWMagic (which is the one I was talking about).

Disney must have posted this footage for these sites to use for promotional purposes.


----------



## mike_71

mikepizzo said:


> Disney must have posted this footage for these sites to use for promotional purposes.



Yes. It's B-roll footage that Disney puts out and sites upload to their YouTube channels


----------



## mikepizzo

mike_71 said:


> Yes. It's B-roll footage that Disney puts out and sites upload to their YouTube channels



Man and that was what WDWMagic did with it?  Yeesh.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chef Mickeys to relocate to convention center for refurb later this year
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chef...center-is-back-on-for-the-end-of-the-year.htm



Hopefully the food is what gets refurbished...


----------



## DisMommyTX

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chef Mickeys to relocate to convention center for refurb later this year
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chef...center-is-back-on-for-the-end-of-the-year.htm



Has anyone seen specific dates associated with this? The original July 28-Aug 12 was 2 weeks. Nov-Dec is two months  ???  Unfortunately, we have this booked during our free dining trip because my nieces have never been. I tried to balance the characters meals with reservations for actual food, and we have had good character interactions there in the past. I am concerned that the quality of a mobile buffet will be even lower than the original--and eating in the Contemporary with the monorail running through was my son's favorite part!


----------



## circus4u

VIDEO: Fly Over Star Wars Land, Toy Story Land, Disney Springs, More (August 2017)
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/video-fly-star-wars-land-toy-story-land-disney-springs-august-2017/


----------



## middlechild

What a difference from the B roll, and what the Disney Parks Blog did with it. Adding the other Toy Story characters helped a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisMommyTX said:


> Has anyone seen specific dates associated with this? The original July 28-Aug 12 was 2 weeks. Nov-Dec is two months  ???  Unfortunately, we have this booked during our free dining trip because my nieces have never been. I tried to balance the characters meals with reservations for actual food, and we have had good character interactions there in the past. I am concerned that the quality of a mobile buffet will be even lower than the original--and eating in the Contemporary with the monorail running through was my son's favorite part!



well, hopefully the fact they can't have the view/setting make up for less than stellar food - and they know people won't be happy with the move - will push them to actually have better food than normal.  though I must say I was surprised by the food the one time we went (last year) - but partly may have been due to having pretty low expectations going in


----------



## Reddog1134

Regarding the Hocus Pocus merch,  I'd be surprised if the artwork style had anything to do with it.  There's a card game called Gloom that (IMO) has very similar art and there has never been an issue to my knowledge.


----------



## MissGina5

Reddog1134 said:


> Regarding the Hocus Pocus merch,  I'd be surprised if the artwork style had anything to do with it.  There's a card game called Gloom that (IMO) has very similar art and there has never been an issue to my knowledge.



I mean that is SIMILAR but it literally is the Ghastlie's art style very distinctily imo


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I mean that is SIMILAR but it literally is the Ghastlie's art style very distinctily imo


Yeah I think Ghastlie is more similar.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Disney-ABC TV Group Braces for Large-Scale Layoffs Amid Cost-Cutting Initiative*  (from Variety)

Disney-ABC Television Group will be reducing annual costs at the unit by 10% by the close of its parent company’s fiscal year next month, with a restructuring of operations that is expected to include hundreds of layoffs.

Plans for cost-cutting measures across the group, which includes the ABC television network, ABC News, ABC Studios, and entertainment cable channels including Freeform and Disney Channel, are still being developed. Disney-ABC sources tell _Variety _that no headcount for staff reductions has formally been determined and that details of the cost-cutting effort are fluid. But it’s clear that the effort will involve major staff cuts in order to reach the 10% cost reduction target. 

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/disney-abc-1202543541/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

crazy4wdw said:


> *Disney-ABC TV Group Braces for Large-Scale Layoffs Amid Cost-Cutting Initiative*  (from Variety)
> 
> Disney-ABC Television Group will be reducing annual costs at the unit by 10% by the close of its parent company’s fiscal year next month, with a restructuring of operations that is expected to include hundreds of layoffs.
> 
> Plans for cost-cutting measures across the group, which includes the ABC television network, ABC News, ABC Studios, and entertainment cable channels including Freeform and Disney Channel, are still being developed. Disney-ABC sources tell _Variety _that no headcount for staff reductions has formally been determined and that details of the cost-cutting effort are fluid. But it’s clear that the effort will involve major staff cuts in order to reach the 10% cost reduction target.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/disney-abc-1202543541/


Seems about time for this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine starts today

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/inte...ional-food-and-wine-festival-begins-today.htm


----------



## a4matte

Reddog1134 said:


> Regarding the Hocus Pocus merch,  I'd be surprised if the artwork style had anything to do with it.  There's a card game called Gloom that (IMO) has very similar art and there has never been an issue to my knowledge.



This is closer to the work of Edward Gorey. The Ghastlies are designed to be inspired by Gorey's work but not directly copy his style or characters.
Disney's Hocus Pocus artwork is just a rip off of some of the Ghastlies characters.
There's being inspired/influenced by something and then there's just copying.


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: 2017 Epcot Food and Wine Festival Center at Wonders of Life Pavilion
http://blogmickey.com/2017/08/photos-2017-epcot-food-wine-festival-center-wonders-life-pavilion/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Most prices went up about $.25 at Food and Wine

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining-filtered/food-wine-marketplace/operating/all-locations.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Food and Wine starts today
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/inte...ional-food-and-wine-festival-begins-today.htm



Ugh - 64 days to go...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine sampler tabs are back

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/food-wine-festival-2017-tasting-sampler-tabs-return-lesser-valur/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Vampirina' Set to Premiere on Disney Junior October 1


----------



## rteetz

Lego just announced a new Star Wars set... The Millennium Falcon, 7,541 pieces and a price tag of $800......


----------



## circus4u

'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' pits BB-8 against its dark side, BB-9E

http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/31/technology/star-wars-bb9e-bb8/index.html


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> 'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' pits BB-8 against its dark side, BB-9E
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/31/technology/star-wars-bb9e-bb8/index.html


I am gonna be broke...


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> I am gonna be broke...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Various other Star Wars products coming out tomorrow

http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-ii-first-look-select-new-star-wars-products


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I am gonna be broke...


The R2D2 one sounds incredible. I was amazed at the original BB8 when it came out. Such a leap forward. But I was never tempted to buy one. The R2D2 however...


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> The R2D2 one sounds incredible. I was amazed at the original BB8 when it came out. Such a leap forward. But I was never tempted to buy one. The R2D2 however...


I have BB-8 but he might need a friend...


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> I have BB-8 but he might need a friend...


Friend???
Old saying, "With friends like that, who needs enemies?"


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Food and Wine sampler tabs are back
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/food-wine-festival-2017-tasting-sampler-tabs-return-lesser-valur/


$8.66 for each meal is too expensive. I see almost no value for it except expensive alcoholic beverages


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot Legacy Showplace

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/inte...s-as-part-of-epcot-food-and-wine-festival.htm


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Various other Star Wars products coming out tomorrow
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/force-friday-ii-first-look-select-new-star-wars-products








AppleInsider overview of the Propel Quadros

I was geeked into parting with a decent amount of money for Anki Overdrive, and this hits all the same pleasure points, with added Star Wars.  Do not need.  Must resist.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> AppleInsider overview of the Propel Quadros
> 
> I was geeked into parting with a decent amount of money for Anki Overdrive, and this hits all the same pleasure points, with added Star Wars.  Do not need.  Must resist.


Oh man this has my attention now...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Food and Wine Festival's coolest marketplace kiosk - The Light Lab


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> Oh man this has my attention now...


Ch-ching! There goes the college fund!


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Ch-ching! There goes the college fund!


I think that went a while ago....


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> I think that went a while ago....


I can see it now, rteetz sitting beside the freeway surrounded by his Star Wars toys, holding his new I-Phone 8 (which is supposed to be introduced on Sep 12 - http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/31/technology/iphone-anniversary-event/index.html) and a cardboard sign with his college fund, Go Fund Me, link.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> I can see it now, rteetz sitting beside the freeway surrounded by his Star Wars toys, holding his new I-Phone 8 (which is supposed to be introduced on Sep 12 - http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/31/technology/iphone-anniversary-event/index.html) and a cardboard sign with his college fund, Go Fund Me, link.


And I need a separate Go fund me for Disney vacations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> $8.66 for each meal is too expensive. I see almost no value for it except expensive alcoholic beverages



I find things like this are never to get you a better actual value - it is more a) perceived value or b) convenience ... that I am going to this event, pay one price so I know what I am paying, and then this is what I get


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> I find things like this are never to get you a better actual value - it is more a) perceived value or b) convenience ... that I am going to this event, pay one price so I know what I am paying, and then this is what I get



The apex of value was two years ago when they included a ticket for reserved seating for Eat to the Beat that night (food coupons could be used whenever), but I think I paid like $89 for those.

I like the lanyard since I go to F&W many times and don't stay on-site so I don't have the ease of MB charging ... these lanyards make F&W easy for me and I already know how much I've spent in advance. Plus, it doesn't drive my husband as nuts to see one $70 charge on the credit card versus 8-10 $7-10 charges.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Keels said:


> I like the lanyard since I go to F&W many times and don't stay on-site so I don't have the ease of MB charging ... these lanyards make F&W easy for me and I already know how much I've spent in advance. Plus, it doesn't drive my husband as nuts to see one $70 charge on the credit card versus 8-10 $7-10 charges.



I frontload a gift card each festival season for this reason. It's far too easy for me to pop in after work for a quick snack, and the trips add up very quickly. Then if I don't end up using the whole balance, I save the card for the next festival.


----------



## Keels

SureAsLiz said:


> I frontload a gift card each festival season for this reason. It's far too easy for me to pop in after work for a quick snack, and the trips add up very quickly. Then if I don't end up using the whole balance, I save the card for the next festival.



If my willpower was better and I could withstand blowing the whole thing on a few trips at Cava, then I'd totally do this!

Alas, I cannot be trusted.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Delano Fiedler said:


> $8.66 for each meal is too expensive. I see almost no value for it except expensive alcoholic beverages



laughing at the term "meal".


----------



## Tigger's ally

Keels said:


> If my willpower was better and I could withstand blowing the whole thing on a few trips at Cava, then I'd totally do this!
> 
> Alas, I cannot be trusted.



That place just makes me hand over my Visa card, my cash, and any spare change I have in my pocket when I walk in the door.    argggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhh


----------



## FireflyTrance

Will the BB-9E be on sale tonight at midnight online? Might stay up for it and get a friend for my Sphero BB-8. Does anyone know what time zone it is when they say midnight?


----------



## rteetz

FireflyTrance said:


> Will the BB-9E be on sale tonight at midnight online? Might stay up for it and get a friend for my Sphero BB-8. Does anyone know what time zone it is when they say midnight?


I would guess eastern but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS - Food and Wine Festival's coolest marketplace kiosk - The Light Lab



That place looks adorable, and so appropriate for FW. Is that the full menu though I wonder? Surely they're doing more than 1 alcoholic drink - unless I can't read today, and I am kinda off, so it's possible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That place looks adorable, and so appropriate for FW. Is that the full menu though I wonder? Surely they're doing more than 1 alcoholic drink - unless I can't read today, and I am kinda off, so it's possible.



well, the menu posted definitely just had one alcoholic drink - which seems really surprising ... I would think there must be more to it than that, but maybe not


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the menu posted definitely just had one alcoholic drink - which seems really surprising ... I would think there must be more to it than that, but maybe not



Perhaps not the full line-up then? 1 alcoholic drink seems very strange, especially given there's not a lot to have around there and there are no food offerings? Could be a multi-part menu...

@rteetz - you think you need gofundme for WDW now, wait until you do your first Drinking Around the World. WDW drinks prices always make me laugh when folks suggest tons of people are hammered at WDW.


----------



## skier_pete

Delano Fiedler said:


> $8.66 for each meal is too expensive. I see almost no value for it except expensive alcoholic beverages



Right - that's the only reason to get it is for the alcoholic beverages. In reality you would be paying more for the convenience of using these samplers.

Of course, the same can be said of the DDP now.


----------



## MissGina5

SureAsLiz said:


> I frontload a gift card each festival season for this reason. It's far too easy for me to pop in after work for a quick snack, and the trips add up very quickly. Then if I don't end up using the whole balance, I save the card for the next festival.


what would you say the other benefits are to doing this. I see people do it a lot so I am curious


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> Lego just announced a new Star Wars set... The Millennium Falcon, 7,541 pieces and a price tag of $800......



My son's head would explode if I bought this.


----------



## SureAsLiz

MissGina5 said:


> what would you say the other benefits are to doing this. I see people do it a lot so I am curious



Nothing else really.
The only other major thing I can think of is that I have heard of peoples accounts being frozen for suspected fraud after a bunch of small purchases at the booths.

Because I live 10 minutes from the park, popping in for a snack (I'm looking at you Violet Lemonade during F&G) and leaving isn't unheard of. By loading a gift card at the beginning I have a measure of 'yes, I can go' or 'eh, I should probably pass today' based on how much money the card has on it.

I have a very narrow line of options at these events as a vegetarian who doesn't drink alcohol so my costs never get very high, but it's an easy way to keep some sort of budget.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> what would you say the other benefits are to doing this. I see people do it a lot so I am curious



At least in the past they did these gift cards that were attached to a strap you could wear on your wrist so it was an easy was to just have it at the ready to pay (was more unique before magic bands)

And they have unique design so the card itself becomes a little souvenir


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
You will no longer be able to be a "Chosen One." Disney World to get rid of Red FLIK line wait time cards.

http://www.inquisitr.com/4470560/yo...orld-getting-rid-of-red-flik-wait-time-cards/


----------



## MissGina5

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> You will no longer be able to be a "Chosen One." Disney World to get rid of Red FLIK line wait time cards.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4470560/yo...orld-getting-rid-of-red-flik-wait-time-cards/



My sister once got one in my mouth a little...needless to say GOOD RIDDENCE


----------



## jlundeen

darn...I always loved being the CHOSEN one......for one trip, it just seemed like many of the rides we went on, they just always handed the card to me...   I wonder if they will now sell them as souvenirs....


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> You will no longer be able to be a "Chosen One." Disney World to get rid of Red FLIK line wait time cards.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4470560/yo...orld-getting-rid-of-red-flik-wait-time-cards/


This was news a few months ago. They are moving to using Magicband a distinctly. Pandora never used the cards from the start.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

jlundeen said:


> darn...I always loved being the CHOSEN one......for one trip, it just seemed like many of the rides we went on, they just always handed the card to me...   I wonder if they will now sell them as souvenirs....


What will probably happen is that as word gets out they're going away, people will begin to pocket them and just not turn them in anymore to the 2nd check point... that'll definately speed the phase out process though.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> This was news a few months ago. They are moving to using Magicband a distinctly. Pandora never used the cards from the start.


Sorry.. missed it if it was posted a few months back, just saw it pop up in my feed with today's date.


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> Perhaps not the full line-up then? 1 alcoholic drink seems very strange, especially given there's not a lot to have around there and there are no food offerings? Could be a multi-part menu...
> 
> @rteetz - you think you need gofundme for WDW now, wait until you do your first Drinking Around the World. WDW drinks prices always make me laugh when folks suggest tons of people are hammered at WDW.



The best value in ecpot is the La Fin at the canada beer cart---- 9% and priced about a dollar more than the other beers.... if anyone cares...


jlundeen said:


> darn...I always loved being the CHOSEN one......for one trip, it just seemed like many of the rides we went on, they just always handed the card to me...   I wonder if they will now sell them as souvenirs....



I thought it was a gift-- I have about 50 of them.....lol.


----------



## Maggles41

Any idea if you can use DDP snack credits at F&W kiosks?

Edit: Just looked at WDWMagic's Photo gallery and you can!


----------



## OKW Lover

Menus from the DIS   https://www.disboards.com/media/categories/menus-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-2017.673/


----------



## Carol Jackson

crazy4wdw said:


> *Disney-ABC TV Group Braces for Large-Scale Layoffs Amid Cost-Cutting Initiative*  (from Variety)
> 
> Disney-ABC Television Group will be reducing annual costs at the unit by 10% by the close of its parent company’s fiscal year next month, with a restructuring of operations that is expected to include hundreds of layoffs.
> 
> Plans for cost-cutting measures across the group, which includes the ABC television network, ABC News, ABC Studios, and entertainment cable channels including Freeform and Disney Channel, are still being developed. Disney-ABC sources tell _Variety _that no headcount for staff reductions has formally been determined and that details of the cost-cutting effort are fluid. But it’s clear that the effort will involve major staff cuts in order to reach the 10% cost reduction target.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/disney-abc-1202543541/


Start by cancelling The View.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carol Jackson said:


> Start by cancelling The View.



but it features a Disney legend!!!!


----------



## Reddog1134

a4matte said:


> This is closer to the work of Edward Gorey. The Ghastlies are designed to be inspired by Gorey's work but not directly copy his style or characters.
> Disney's Hocus Pocus artwork is just a rip off of some of the Ghastlies characters.
> There's being inspired/influenced by something and then there's just copying.



Your post helped clear this up for me.  I was thinking we were talking about Gastlycrumb Tinies.


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Sorry.. missed it if it was posted a few months back, just saw it pop up in my feed with today's date.


No problem just wanted to point out it has been in affect for a while.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars Magicbands

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/three-new-star-wars-magicbands-launch-for-force-friday-ii/


----------



## osully

I'm happy with Force Friday. I did not stay up til midnight, I woke up at 6 am EST and went on the Walmart (Canada, as I'm in Canada) website and purchased 4 Funko Pops (of the 5 I really wanted) with no issue. I got Chewbacca with Porg, New BB8, BB-9E, and the Walmart Exclusive Resistance BB Unit! Might return the New BB8 in store as it's not very different from the 2 BB8 Funko Pops we already have - I just added it to get free shipping. 

Now I just need to find a Porg Funko Pop!


----------



## SJMajor67

circus4u said:


> Friend???
> Old saying, "With friends like that, who needs enemies?"



"With fronds like these, who needs anenomes!"


----------



## sachilles

Did anyone else notice the lego Millennium Falcon kit is a dark grey? Wondering if that suggests a shift to the first order(if only temporarily)?


----------



## Roxyfire

Disney Parks Blog posted a new VIP tour opportunity, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. Very light on the details but there are AP and DVC discounts  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Disney Parks Blog posted a new VIP tour opportunity, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. Very light on the details but there are AP and DVC discounts
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A



Not sure if there is any meaning to it but the image on the page show the people near Expedition Everest - I assume you get at least priority access to the ride but I wonder if any of the "behind the scenes" stuff covers that ride - that would be pretty neat


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if there is any meaning to it but the image on the page show the people near Expedition Everest - I assume you get at least priority access to the ride but I wonder if any of the "behind the scenes" stuff covers that ride - that would be pretty neat


I am guessing maybe a nighttime safari is included too. I wish we had more details. Many of the tours at AK are quite good.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Serving Up a World of Possibilities with New Disney Gift Cards for the 2017 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News

CONCEPT ART: Cars Land & Buena Vista Street Get Spooky for Halloween Time at California Adventure*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Check Out The New Funko Pops For “Star Wars: The Last Jedi”*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Every New Disney Parks Item Released for “Star Wars: The Last Jedi” at Force Friday II*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Epcot 35th Anniversary “I Was There!” Shirts Revealed*


----------



## FencerGirl

sachilles said:


> Did anyone else notice the lego Millennium Falcon kit is a dark grey? Wondering if that suggests a shift to the first order(if only temporarily)?


I think it's an optical illusion. On the Lego website, there's a video where they explain it can be either the older or newer version of the Falcon. All you do is change the radar dish, and remove a couple assemblies from the front. 

It's quite an upgrade from the old UCS Millennium Falcon, but I'm not sure it's worth $800.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Perhaps not the full line-up then? 1 alcoholic drink seems very strange, especially given there's not a lot to have around there and there are no food offerings? Could be a multi-part menu...




I see that Disney Food Blog has the full menu - looks like that is the only mixed drink but then there are 6 beers as well and then 2 flights of those beers as well:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/light-lab-2017-epcot-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> Disney Parks Blog posted a new VIP tour opportunity, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. Very light on the details but there are AP and DVC discounts
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A


I can't find any place on the link that shows dates, details, like price, times, etc.  I suppose you have to call...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> Disney Parks Blog posted a new VIP tour opportunity, nighttime at Animal Kingdom. Very light on the details but there are AP and DVC discounts
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...addition/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0831170906170006A


Interesting... DH and I were joking when we were just there last month that we were surprised there wasn't a "VIP Tour" that gave you FP-like access to FoP -- that people would pay an arm and a leg for that at this point!  Wonder if that's on tap... ...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I am guessing maybe a nighttime safari is included too.


That would have basically zero value to me, but to each his own!!  Not much to see after dark on that ride IMO.


----------



## circus4u

'Force Friday' is Christmas morning for Star Wars fans
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/31/tec...tar-wars/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That would have basically zero value to me, but to each his own!!  Not much to see after dark on that ride IMO.


We don't know details but this could give you a better look since you are paying for it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> We don't know details but this could give you a better look since you are paying for it.


There's a limit to what you can see there in the dark -- tour or not.  We've done evening tours that started out in the light and ended in the dark, and by the end there isn't much to see -- unless after dark they take you to a behind the scenes location (like one of the barns we visited on the Sense of Africa tour -- but that was AKL...)...


----------



## circus4u

REVIEW: “Light Lab” – 2017 Epcot Food and Wine Festival
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/review-light-lab-2017-epcot-food-wine-festival/


----------



## circus4u

Epcot 35 shirts have been revealed and added to the Shop Disney Parks app!
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/epcot-35th-anniversary-shirts-revealed/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

circus4u said:


> Epcot 35 shirts have been revealed and added to the Shop Disney Parks app!
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/epcot-35th-anniversary-shirts-revealed/


Wish it said what type of material... almost looks tech from the photo...


----------



## rteetz

Here are more details on the tour

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting... DH and I were joking when we were just there last month that we were surprised there wasn't a "VIP Tour" that gave you FP-like access to FoP -- that people would pay an arm and a leg for that at this point!  Wonder if that's on tap... ...





rteetz said:


> Here are more details on the tour
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



I guess DH and I were only 2 wks early in wondering where the heck this VIP tour was already!!  LOL!

"Experiences included with the  'Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour':

Expedition Everest
Kilimanjaro Safaris
*Avatar Flight of Passage*
Na’vi River Journey
Rivers of Light
Satu’li Canteen sampler, beverage (adult or non-alcoholic available) and popcorn"


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Here are more details on the tour
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


Thanks, might be worth trading in some of our other planned "extras" to check this one out....


----------



## Felicis

That is a LOT of money - and I say that as someone who has 2 dessert parties and dinner at CRT booked!


----------



## Ambehnke

Felicis said:


> That is a LOT of money - and I say that as someone who has 2 dessert parties and dinner at CRT booked!


 I agree! For my family of four that could pay for us to stay an extra two days with hotel and park admission. I think I could ride FOP a few times with two extra days...


----------



## circus4u

'Inhumans' Imax leap tests Marvel's power
http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/01/entertainment/inhumans-imax-preview/index.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN WWOS adding shade structures to select fields.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Felicis said:


> That is a LOT of money - and I say that as someone who has 2 dessert parties and dinner at CRT booked!





Ambehnke said:


> I agree! For my family of four that could pay for us to stay an extra two days with hotel and park admission. I think I could ride FOP a few times with two extra days...



and that is on top of having theme park admission .... if this was like the paid EMH they had at MK where it included Park Admission I could see it a bit more ... but on top of park admission that is a lot!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting... DH and I were joking when we were just there last month that we were surprised there wasn't a "VIP Tour" that gave you FP-like access to FoP -- that people would pay an arm and a leg for that at this point!  Wonder if that's on tap... ...



Ok, so now we know this does include the Pandora rides and will cost $265/person 

What are guesses on price for when they role out somethings similar for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge?  $595/person?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, so now we know this does include the Pandora rides and will cost $265/person
> 
> What are guesses on price for when they role out somethings similar for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge?  $595/person?


The AK tour would be $225 pp for us (DVC, AP & Disney Visa... we're THOSE people!), and with APs no _extra_ for admission.  But still... seems expensive for a FoP FP... ... 

NOW... for SWGE... would I get 15% off on your $595pp tour, too?!?!    We might do it...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The AK tour would be $225 pp for us (DVC, AP & Disney Visa... we're THOSE people!), and with APs no _extra_ for admission.  But still... seems expensive for a FoP FP... ...
> 
> NOW... for SWGE... would I get 15% off on your $595pp tour, too?!?!    We might do it...




hmm, maybe part of the push can be - get even more value out of your AP - consider signing up today!


----------



## JARNJ3

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The AK tour would be $225 pp for us (DVC, AP & Disney Visa... we're THOSE people!), and with APs no _extra_ for admission.  But still... seems expensive for a FoP FP... ...
> 
> NOW... for SWGE... would I get 15% off on your $595pp tour, too?!?!    We might do it...



That is crazy ridiculous expensive. And I usually go with the flow & rarely complain about pricing.   It's more than twice the amount it costs to just enter the park for a day.  And you have to pay for park admission?  Crazy I say!

No thanks - I'll stick to taking the Keys to the Kingdom tour again for the 4th time next year (I do literally learn something new each time).

Even the 4 park backstage tour was cheaper.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JARNJ3 said:


> That is crazy ridiculous expensive. And I usually go with the flow & rarely complain about pricing.   It's more than twice the amount it costs to just enter the park for a day.  And you have to pay for park admission?  Crazy I say!
> 
> No thanks - I'll stick to taking the Keys to the Kingdom tour again for the 4th time next year (I do literally learn something new each time).
> 
> Even the 4 park backstage tour was cheaper.


I hear ya'!  Like very many things, value (or lack thereof) is in the eye of the beholder.

I could imagine this being a good option for some who can afford it:

Already have APs
Going on a very short trip and couldn't get FoP FP
This tour will do in 4hrs everything we'd want to do in AK in a whole day
Means I also save my 3 reserved FP for whatever park I do in the morning that day
Not HORRIBLE for $225 IF that fits in one's budget.

Just another POV.


----------



## AnnaKat

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if there is any meaning to it but the image on the page show the people near Expedition Everest - I assume you get at least priority access to the ride but I wonder if any of the "behind the scenes" stuff covers that ride - that would be pretty neat



Unbelievable!!!!!! $265 for a beverage & !!!!!!!$
Everything ELSE is available FOR FREE.

Behind the scenes--very much doubt it!


----------



## AnnaKat

AnnaKat said:


> Unbelievable!!!!!! $265 for a beverage & !!!!!!!$
> Everything ELSE is available FOR FREE.
> 
> Behind the scenes--very much doubt it!



WORSE YET,
this could be Disney's answer to ANY attraction that is hard to FP.


----------



## rteetz

AnnaKat said:


> WORSE YET,
> this could be Disney's answer to ANY attraction that is hard to FP.


Save your money for your Star Wars land tour now


----------



## AnnaKat

SO guests can boast that they experienced 
FOP for almost $400($265 + admission to AK).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AnnaKat said:


> SO guests can boast that they experienced
> FOP for almost $400($265 + admission to AK).


Not really for many who will bite -- like if you have APs it's $225.

Again... a very expensive FoP FP... that's what this is... I'd expect this sort of thing for SW for sure.

Like I said... DH and I were wondering what they were waiting for to extract $$$ for basically a FoP FP... supply/demand... let's see where this one goes...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Here are more details on the tour
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



Even though I would do this in a heartbeat since AK is my favorite park, the $250 (I realize it's a little cheaper for AP) price point is a bit steep for 4 hours. Earlier this year, I paid $270 (AP discount) I believe for the Ultimate Day of Thrills VIP Tour that included 11 rides, lunch, and several looks backstage. That tour didn't include AK though, but I made my FP+ reservations for there after my 7 hour tour. For possibly $40 more and that plan, I think the Ultimate Day of Thrills is a better option. I also don't know why they couldn't add to that tour once Pandora opened.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> For possibly $40 more and that plan, I think the Ultimate Day of Thrills is a better option. I also don't know why they couldn't add to that tour once Pandora opened.


Because they believe they can charge $225 w/discount for it separately!    I assume this is almost entirely due to FoP.


----------



## circus4u

Toy Story Land and Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Models Coming September 8th to Walt Disney Presents

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/toy-s...ls-coming-september-8th-walt-disney-presents/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AnnaKat said:


> Unbelievable!!!!!! $265 for a beverage & !!!!!!!$
> *Everything ELSE is available FOR FREE.*
> 
> Behind the scenes--very much doubt it!


*How DARE you?!?!?*  I saw on Twitter that there is also a free lanyard and "a surprise gift"!  So there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney Presents opens September 8th 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/toy-s...ls-coming-september-8th-walt-disney-presents/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Here are more details on the tour
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ailable-to-book-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



This is something I would pay for, but I don't see the value at $249 per person.

I might be interested in the $100-$150 range.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
$100,000 contribution unlocked from Pandora initiative 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vation-through-connect-to-protect-in-pandora/


----------



## Andyman33

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Because they believe they can charge $225 w/discount for it separately!    I assume this is almost entirely due to FoP.


ok i have 9 fastpasses for a day in october for fop -- I will escort your family of 4 as your direct guide and we can do FOP TWICE -- and it will even include a drink - and i'll only charge you 100$ per person. you dont' even need to pay tax  pm me for further information!! what a deal!!!! 
hahahahahahaaha


----------



## FoxC63

circus4u said:


> Epcot 35 shirts have been revealed and added to the Shop Disney Parks app!
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/epcot-35th-anniversary-shirts-revealed/



I like the grey one but would prefer embroidery work and not iron-on. Oh well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Andyman33 said:


> ok i have 9 fastpasses for a day in october for fop -- I will escort your family of 4 as your direct guide and we can do FOP TWICE -- and it will even include a drink - and i'll only charge you 100$ per person. you dont' even need to pay tax  pm me for further information!! what a deal!!!!
> hahahahahahaaha


SOLD!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

News: Additional details for ' return to Sleepy Hallow' offering at Fort Wilderness

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-fort-wilderness-resort-campground-announced/

Looks like a fun little event - and only $22/person or $28 for VIP


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> News: Additional details for ' return to Sleepy Hallow' offering at Fort Wilderness
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-fort-wilderness-resort-campground-announced/
> 
> Looks like a fun little event - and only $22/person or $28 for VIP


Did you forget some zero's on those prices?!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did you forget some zero's on those prices?!?!



haha, no really is $22 and $38 (kinda sad that now we have to question when the pricing seems too "Low"  )


----------



## wareagle57

saskdw said:


> This is something I would pay for, but I don't see the value at $249 per person.
> 
> I might be interested in the $100-$150 range.



Even at $100, I think I'd only pay for that if it includes multiple re-rides of FoP. Why would that tour take 4 hours? RoL and Safari would eat up an hour, but the rest should be 90 minutes max with a VIP tour guide. Other than RoL we did all of this, plus Dinosaur, PW, and Kali and multiple rides on Everest in less than 4 hours without FP or a tour guide.

Isn't it only $500 an hour to rent a personal VIP tour guide for a group of 10? It's a minimum of 4 hour, but that's still only 200 a person and you get to do whatever you want.


----------



## MissGina5

So I know this isn't PARKS rumors or news and might not be of interest to anyone buuut
Yesterday Bachelor boss Mark Fleiss said to look out for an announcement and Good Morning America tweeted they would be announcing who the Bachelor is this morning. Today, GMA came and passed without and announcement AND the tweet was deleted from their history. No announcement has been made since. The rumor was that ABC had finally convinced Peter Kraus to do it. The suspicions for what is happening is 1. Peter backed out at the last minute. (he famously wasn't ready to propose at the end of Rachel's season). 2. some people are speculating that the show is cancelled altogether (I feel like if they survived the BIP debacle this isn't true). 

Anyway thought I would share.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> So I know this isn't PARKS rumors or news and might not be of interest to anyone buuut
> Yesterday Bachelor boss Mark Fleiss said to look out for an announcement and Good Morning America tweeted they would be announcing who the Bachelor is this morning. Today, GMA came and passed without and announcement AND the tweet was deleted from their history. No announcement has been made since. The rumor was that ABC had finally convinced Peter Kraus to do it. The suspicions for what is happening is 1. Peter backed out at the last minute. (he famously wasn't ready to propose at the end of Rachel's season). 2. some people are speculating that the show is cancelled altogether (I feel like if they survived the BIP debacle this isn't true).
> 
> Anyway thought I would share.


I wish the show would end...


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I wish the show would end...


There's no side eye emoji or I would use it. Just let me LIVE Rteetz

Also, an update, Mark just tweeted "don't worry bachelor nation..." and to be honest I am not enjoying this mind game.

EDIT: his name is Mike whoops


----------



## skier_pete

Yup - I need my VIP tour to give me some sort of special access besides just riding a ride I can ride for free but saving me standing in line. It's not THAT hard to ride FOP without a 2 hour wait, even without a FP. Much rather spend that money on Wild Africa Trek. (And I'm going to.)


----------



## DisneyBabies

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cinderellas Royal Table closing for refurb in Feb. 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/cind...or-brief-refurbishment-late-february-2018.htm



They just had a two month refurb in 2015 ... any idea what they are doing this time around?


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: Star Wars “Hyper Reality” Experience Taking Over Once Upon a Time at Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...y-experience-taking-upon-time-disney-springs/


----------



## OKW Lover

I've read the description of this special tour a few times now and there seems to be much more than just a ride on FoP.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

circus4u said:


> PHOTOS: Star Wars “Hyper Reality” Experience Taking Over Once Upon a Time at Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...y-experience-taking-upon-time-disney-springs/


Actually an adorable typo.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Yup - I need my VIP tour to give me some sort of special access besides just riding a ride I can ride for free but saving me standing in line. It's not THAT hard to ride FOP without a 2 hour wait, even without a FP. Much rather spend that money on Wild Africa Trek. (And I'm going to.)



We've done the trek twice, and it's worth every penny....Loved it!!


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> PHOTOS: Star Wars “Hyper Reality” Experience Taking Over Once Upon a Time at Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...y-experience-taking-upon-time-disney-springs/


Once Upon a Toy and not the entire store just the back section


----------



## marcyleecorgan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> $100,000 contribution unlocked from Pandora initiative
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vation-through-connect-to-protect-in-pandora/


This is exciting to hear!


----------



## preemiemama

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, so now we know this does include the Pandora rides and will cost $265/person
> 
> What are guesses on price for when they role out somethings similar for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge?  $595/person?



I think this is exactly the point.  They know lines for FOP are long, and FP are in high demand.  What better place to test out an exorbitant amount of money for what amounts to a FP for a popular ride by marketing it as a tour?  I think you are underestimating- I'd say they would sell SWGE as more exclusive, tap into the fan base, and start at $1000.


----------



## koala1966

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least in the past they did these gift cards that were attached to a strap you could wear on your wrist so it was an easy was to just have it at the ready to pay (was more unique before magic bands)
> 
> And they have unique design so the card itself becomes a little souvenir


I'd agree with this - as long as the gift card system isn't down, it's easier to use gc than c.c. at the kiosks, plus c.c. companies get funny about the frequent charges, we had that happen before. Less risk to your c.c. acct too since you aren't whipping it out every 10 minutes. And the souvenir aspect.


----------



## koala1966

I saw the Haunted Mansion dining room chairs at the Co-op today, they are epic. I didn't take a picture but I found the link below (hope this link is allowed).

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...lizes-walt-disney-world-awaiting-dining-room/

Really love the table setting too... dinner plates, smaller plates, bowls, and wine glasses. Very classy look.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars promo art for Last Jedi

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/tons-new-promo-art-star-wars-last-jedi/


----------



## BigRed98

The Muppets Fountain at DHS will be returning!

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/update-muppets-fountain-will-return-fall-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

BigRed98 said:


> The Muppets Fountain at DHS will be returning!


I totally missed that fountain when we went in July. So glad to hear that it's returning! I think it's almost a bigger draw for me than the 3D show. Maybe they'll update the show too. We're big muppets fans.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## circus4u

I think this was announced a few days ago, but attached includes diagrams and may expand on the first post.
MK-1 Enabling Package” Permit Filed for Main Street USA Theater
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/mk-1-...it-filed-main-street-usa-theater-coming-2019/


The old government appraiser in me made me do a property search of government records with the following information found.  Anyone really curious who lives in Orange County can go to the County Tax Assessor's Office and look at the map reflected in the property description to see the actual area.

From the property records:
Property DescriptionTHAT PART OF SECTIONS 13-24-27 & 14-24-27 KNOWN AS THE MAIN ENTRANCE PARKING LOT AS PER THE SKETCH AND DESCRIPTION FROM REEDY CREEK ENERGY SERVICES SURVEYING AND MAPPING DATED 12/31/97 FILENAME 06DD9702 ON FILE W/ OCPA AND BEING 129.83 AC M/L
*Total Land Area* 5,655,417 sqft (+/-) | 129.83 acres (+/-) GIS Calculated Notice
Land
*Land Use Code* *Zoning* *Land Units* *Unit Price* *Land Value* *Class Unit Price* *Class Value*
2800 - Surface Parking C 112.32 ACRE(S) $437,750.00 $49,168,080 $0.00 $49,168,080
9600 - Waste Land CON 12.74 ACRE(S) $100.00 $1,274 $0.00 $1,274
9500 - Submerged W 4.77 ACRE(S) $10.00 $48 $0.00 $48
Buildings
*Important Information* *Structure*
There are no buildings associated with this parcel.
Extra Features
*Description* *Date Built* *Units* *XFOB Value*
PVAS - Pav Asph 01/01/1971 4396500 Square Feet $8,793,000
4174 - LTD Std-M 01/01/1971 59 Unit(s) $88,500


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Love me some classic EPCOT- and some excellent music!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starting September 6th Echo Lake will be drained and refurbed. This will be completed sometime in October.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting September 6th Echo Lake will be drained and refurbed. This will be completed sometime in October.


Poor HS. I can't wait for all of the enhancements to be done and to see how beautiful it will be with everything new and/or updated!


----------



## Capang

Was there ever any confirmation of copyright being the reason the Hocus Pocus merch was pulled? I could see that being the reason but it still seems like a big miss for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Was there ever any confirmation of copyright being the reason the Hocus Pocus merch was pulled? I could see that being the reason but it still seems like a big miss for Disney.


Disney will never publically confirm the reason.


----------



## crazy4wdw

This info is really last minute but there is currently a documentary on PBS highlighting Richard Sherman's work for Walt Disney.  It started at 6:30 PM EST, just a few minutes ago. 

Richard M. Sherman: Songs of a Lifetime celebrates the legendary songwriter, who along with his brother, Bob composed some of the most beloved Disney soundtracks of all time. Featuring performances of classic songs from Mary Poppins, Jungle Book, Winnie the Pooh, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, and more by Sherman, Broadways Mary Poppins Ashley Brown, Juliana Hansen, and Wesley Alfvin.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Land clearing has begun for UoE/Guardians  

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-land-clearing-begun-epcots-guardians-galaxy-ride/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Starlight Safari to Be Offered Daily at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Epcot Update: 2017 Food & Wine Festival Photo-Gallery (PART 1)


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting September 6th Echo Lake will be drained and refurbed. This will be completed sometime in October.


holy cannoli! This is kind of surprising. I wonder what they are going to do with it?!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> holy cannoli! This is kind of surprising. I wonder what they are going to do with it?!


No different than a lot of man made water features Disney has. They will drain it, clean it, replace or repair anything needed. Gertie will get painted as well.


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: Aerial Look at Disneyland Version of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Compared to Disney’s Hollywood Studios
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...axys-edge-compared-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## circus4u

2017 Epcot International Food and Wine Festival – Booths, Menus, and Prices
http://blogmickey.com/2017-epcot-international-food-wine-festival-booths-menus-prices/


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: “The Last Jedi” Takes Over World of Disney
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-last-jedi-takes-world-disney/


----------



## skier_pete

circus4u said:


> 2017 Epcot International Food and Wine Festival – Booths, Menus, and Prices
> http://blogmickey.com/2017-epcot-international-food-wine-festival-booths-menus-prices/



Damn! Looks like we will be spending approximately $800 on F&W tastings come November. (That is over 4 days.) So many good looking things. I like that there's a lot of change-up also - not all the same.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Damn! Looks like we will be spending approximately $800 on F&W tastings come November. (That is over 4 days.) So many good looking things. I like that there's a lot of change-up also - not all the same.



not sure if you watched the video the DIS Unplugged team put out but they seemed really positive with what they tried (which was a lot of the new stuff) - of late I find they can be a bit negative on things (especially if they feel like it is getting stale) so the fact they were so positive about everything they tried makes me think it should be a really good F&WF


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Vacation Club's Moonlight Magic Return to Animal Kingdom


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Vacation Club's Moonlight Magic Return to Animal Kingdom


It would be really nice if the had something more permanent for DVC. I know it isn't feasible from a staffing standpoint but we always seem to miss the extras.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capang said:


> It would be really nice if the had something more permanent for DVC. I know it isn't feasible from a staffing standpoint but we always seem to miss the extras.


The only permanent things I can think of are the EPCOT Lounge (even if it can go away at some point), and the Top of the World Lounge on the top of BLT. That's accessible to members everyday besides July 3rd & 4th, as well as, December 30th & 31st. On those days it is only accessible to members staying at BLT only. Great view of the fireworks from there especially when they do their 180-degree fireworks during the holiday parties.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> No different than a lot of man made water features Disney has. They will drain it, clean it, replace or repair anything needed. Gertie will get painted as well.



yeah but isn't it kind of taking away from the few nature parts to HS? We don't want another FutureWorld


----------



## thepops

MissGina5 said:


> yeah but isn't it kind of taking away from the few nature parts to HS? We don't want another FutureWorld


They will refill it when they are done.  It will just look a lot nicer.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> yeah but isn't it kind of taking away from the few nature parts to HS? We don't want another FutureWorld


I am confused at what you are getting at? The lake/pond is being refurbed not filled in. They are draining it, fixing it, painting it, and then refilling it.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The only permanent things I can think of are the EPCOT Lounge (even if it can go away at some point), and the Top of the World Lounge on the top of BLT. That's accessible to members everyday besides July 3rd & 4th, as well as, December 30th & 31st. On those days it is only accessible to members staying at BLT only. Great view of the fireworks from there especially when they do their 180-degree fireworks during the holiday parties.


TotWL is a really nice perk.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

********** said:


> Damn! Looks like we will be spending approximately $800 on F&W tastings come November. (That is over 4 days.) So many good looking things. I like that there's a lot of change-up also - not all the same.


Cant wait to taste them all! Im most excited for the Flavors from Fire, Light Lab and the Chocolate Studio booths.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cruz Ramirez meet and greet closed for refurbishment 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ez-meet-and-greet-close-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

Well apparently they didn't proof read this quiz on the parks blog. One question asks about floating lanterns. The show was originally supposed to feature the lanterns but currently does not.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/09/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-rivers-of-light/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Well apparently they didn't proof read this quiz on the parks blog. One question asks about floating lanterns. The show was originally supposed to feature the lanterns but currently does not.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/09/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-rivers-of-light/


I kept looking for the "0" option on that question...hmmm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Well apparently they didn't proof read this quiz on the parks blog. One question asks about floating lanterns. The show was originally supposed to feature the lanterns but currently does not.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/09/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-rivers-of-light/


I clicked on that today and saw that question. I was like..."There are "0" floating lanterns." Unless Disney has something up their sleeve and they will be added soon lol.  I ended up not doing the quiz because of that question.


----------



## skier_pete

As a DVC member, even though I generally don't get the chance to take advantage of these Membership Magic extras, I don't think there is much to complain about here. They announced the dates for them last December for the entire year, so I am not sure how much notice people could expect. We were lucky enough that the MK one fell during our dates, but I still don't feel Disney should be scheduling these a year in advance. What they are doing is more than adequate.


----------



## skier_pete

Delano Fiedler said:


> Cant wait to taste them all! Im most excited for the Flavors from Fire, Light Lab and the Chocolate Studio booths.



Chocolate studio remains the same as last year - but both tastes were great!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More mobile ordering locations begin tomorrow 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...kingdom-snack-kiosks-joining-mobile-order.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concrete work happening at MK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/09/magic-kingdom-park-entertainment.html


----------



## circus4u

The National Hurricane Center has issued their 11am advisory. Irma is a Category 5 major hurricane with maximum sustained winds of 180 MPH.

This is the first advisory that puts Central Florida and Walt Disney World within the cone of uncertainty. Right now, if Irma were to hit Central Florida, it would be from Sunday 9/10 through Monday 9/11.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/hurricane-irma-walt-disney-world-closures/


----------



## circus4u

Food and Wine Pandora Charms, Dooney and Bourke Handbags Available Online
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/food-wine-pandora-charms-dooney-bourke-handbags-available-online/


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Baha Men Perform at Eat to the Beat Concert Series During Food and Wine Festival
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...concert-series-during-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## mikepizzo

circus4u said:


> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Baha Men Perform at Eat to the Beat Concert Series During Food and Wine Festival
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...concert-series-during-food-and-wine-festival/



WHO LET THE HOT-DOGS OUT!?  WHO!?  WHO!? WHO!? WHO!?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> WHO LET THE HOT-DOGS OUT!?  WHO!?  WHO!? WHO!? WHO!?



disappointed they didn't have Pluto and Goofy on stage with them during that song ... though, could be because of what the actual massage of the song is


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I am confused at what you are getting at? The lake/pond is being refurbed not filled in. They are draining it, fixing it, painting it, and then refilling it.


oh! I misread I thought it was being filled in.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

Disneyland Photo Update

http://micechat.com/170191-disneyland-photo-update-hot-hot-hot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
We have a Hurricane Irma thread with updates continuing as they come in. Currently the biggest news is Disney Cruise Line has cancelled 3 sailings for this week.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beach Pool Refurbishment at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 10 through January 7*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Beauty and the Beast Mandarin Production Coming to Shanghai Disney Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NEW Limited Release Oswald Anniversary Shirt; Men’s Letterman Shirts


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Cruise Line just announced that three cruises are cancelled because of hurricane Irma:

*Disney Fantasy*
The September 2 cruise of the Disney Fantasy is currently sailing a modified Western Caribbean itinerary and is expected to return to Port Canaveral two days earlier than planned on Thursday, September 7. Guests on this sailing will be refunded two nights of their voyage fare and provided a 25 percent discount on a future cruise, which may be booked by calling 1-855-347-2784 or 407-566-7054 from September 18, 2017, through October 18, 2017.

The September 9 sailing of the Disney Fantasy is cancelled. Refunds will automatically be processed back to the original form of payment used for the cruise booking. Guests are invited to book a future cruise at a 25 percent discount by calling us at 1-855-347-2784 or 407-566-7054 from September 18, 2017, through October 18, 2017.

While we always strive to deliver magical cruise vacations, nothing is more important to us than providing a safe experience for our guests and crew. We will continue to closely monitor Hurricane Irma and provide updates as necessary.

*Disney Dream* 
The September 4 cruise of the Disney Dream is sailing a modified Bahamian cruise itinerary and will return to Port Canaveral one day earlier than planned on Thursday, September 7. Guests on this sailing will be refunded one night of their voyage fare and provided a 25 percent discount on a future cruise, which may be booked by calling 1-855-347-2784 or 407-566-7054 from September 18, 2017, through October 18, 2017.

The September 8 and September 11 sailings of the Disney Dream are cancelled. Refunds will automatically be processed back to the original form of payment used for the cruise booking.  Guests are invited to book a future cruise at a 25 percent discount by calling us at 1-855-347-2784 or 407-566-7054 from September 18, 2017, through October 18, 2017.

While we always strive to deliver magical cruise vacations, nothing is more important to us than providing a safe experience for our guests and crew. We will continue to closely monitor Hurricane Irma and provide updates as necessary.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

News

Collin Trevorrow out as director of Star Wars Episode IX

“Lucasfilm and Colin Trevorrow have mutually chosen to part ways on ‘Star Wars: Episode IX,'” Disney said in a statement. “Colin has been a wonderful collaborator throughout the development process but we have all come to the conclusion that our visions for the project differ. We wish Colin the best and will be sharing more information about the film soon.”


http://www.thewrap.com/colin-trevorrow-exits-of-star-wars-episode-ix/


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> NEW Limited Release Oswald Anniversary Shirt; Men’s Letterman Shirts



Donald Duck is one of my absolute favorites but, alas, that shirt is just not my style. 

However, Oswald is looking mighty fine. I must stop looking at these merch posts or I'll need to knock down a wall or two to build a room to store it all.


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> disappointed they didn't have Pluto and Goofy on stage with them during that song ... though, could be because of what the actual massage of the song is



If Pluto's a dog what is Goofy? Name that movie!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

FoxC63 said:


> If Pluto's a dog what is Goofy? Name that movie!


 Stand By Me


----------



## DisMommyTX

FoxC63 said:


> If Pluto's a dog what is Goofy? Name that movie!



Stand by Me, asked by the future Wesley Crusher.


----------



## FoxC63

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> Stand By Me



And the winner is...GimmeMoreMagic!


----------



## osully

Jeez, I have a cruise coming up in February. Would be freaking out if it was cancelled the week of!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Jeez, I have a cruise coming up in February. Would be freaking out if it was cancelled the week of!



We have a cruise in Feb too (our first ever!) and definitely think we would be freaking out but hopefully understanding and definitely better to have future cruise at 25% off rather than having to deal with the weather (but still stressed and emotional in the moment I am sure)

'Course in Feb our biggest challenge will be getting there with coming from the NE in the winter


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> News
> 
> Collin Trevorrow out as director of Star Wars Episode IX
> 
> “Lucasfilm and Colin Trevorrow have mutually chosen to part ways on ‘Star Wars: Episode IX,'” Disney said in a statement. “Colin has been a wonderful collaborator throughout the development process but we have all come to the conclusion that our visions for the project differ. We wish Colin the best and will be sharing more information about the film soon.”
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/colin-trevorrow-exits-of-star-wars-episode-ix/



First Phil and Lord, now this.  

Can we say studio meddling?  

I think Marvel is doing so well because they are hiring/have hired directors who have their own voice (James Gunn, Joss Whedon, Jon Favreau, Russo Brothers, etc).  They bring their own vision, to an extent and make the IP work the way they want it to.

If Disney truly wanted the Star Wars movies to be by the numbers and have no bite, why not hire directors like Brett Ratner and Paul W.S. Anderson?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> First Phil and Lord, now this.
> 
> Can we say studio meddling?
> 
> I think Marvel is doing so well because they are hiring/have hired directors who have their own voice (James Gunn, Joss Whedon, Jon Favreau, Russo Brothers, etc).  They bring their own vision, to an extent and make the IP work the way they want it to.
> 
> If Disney truly wanted the Star Wars movies to be by the numbers and have no bite, why not hire directors like Brett Ratner and Paul W.S. Anderson?



It seems like they want the best of both worlds - hire directors that have a strong voice/vision but for that vision to still fit the larger vision/tone for the full story arc


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apex at Disney Springs closes to become Oakley.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ap...springs-now-closed-to-rebrand-into-oakley.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Characters in flight suspended in anticipation of storm.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-of-possible-impacts-from-hurricane-irma.htm


----------



## Delano Fiedler

mikepizzo said:


> First Phil and Lord, now this.
> 
> Can we say studio meddling?
> 
> I think Marvel is doing so well because they are hiring/have hired directors who have their own voice (James Gunn, Joss Whedon, Jon Favreau, Russo Brothers, etc).  They bring their own vision, to an extent and make the IP work the way they want it to.
> 
> If Disney truly wanted the Star Wars movies to be by the numbers and have no bite, why not hire directors like Brett Ratner and Paul W.S. Anderson?


Star Was episode IX: Directed by Michael Bay


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galactic nights coming back to DHS on Dec. 16th.

http://www.laughingplace.com/w/news...ng-disneys-hollywood-studios-december-16/amp/


----------



## umichigan10

Delano Fiedler said:


> Star Was episode IX: Directed by Michael Bay


Now with 25% more explosions!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Star Was episode IX: Directed by Michael Bay





umichigan10 said:


> Now with 25% more explosions!



and 200% more "PEW, PEW!!!!"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney Presents marquee has been unveiled

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...lt-disney-presents-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## mikepizzo

Delano Fiedler said:


> Star Was episode IX: Directed by Michael Bay



This whole time no one knew that the Millennium Falcon was a Transformer.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

mikepizzo said:


> This whole time no one knew that the Millennium Falcon was a Transformer.


And Darth Vader is actually an ALIEN!!! oh wait...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney Presents marquee has been unveiled
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...lt-disney-presents-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I gotta say that I like it - fits in well.   I am excited for this to open and hope it does keep some of the history of Walt, etc. that was there before


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I gotta say that I like it - fits in well.   I am excited for this to open and hope it does keep some of the history of Walt, etc. that was there before


I was just going to say it's very nice! It's also eyecatching! I would definitely notice that over the old sign


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney Presents marquee has been unveiled
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...lt-disney-presents-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Also, http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-walt-disney-presents-signage-installed/


----------



## MissGina5

It took my sister 2 hours to get on the phone with WDW today if that is any indication of the impact Hurricane Irma is having even on call centers already (I assume that is why it took so long)


----------



## circus4u

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/new-september-pins-october-35th-anniversary-pins-revealed/
Epcot 35th Anniversary Pins


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> First Phil and Lord, now this.
> 
> Can we say studio meddling?
> 
> I think Marvel is doing so well because they are hiring/have hired directors who have their own voice (James Gunn, Joss Whedon, Jon Favreau, Russo Brothers, etc).  They bring their own vision, to an extent and make the IP work the way they want it to.
> 
> If Disney truly wanted the Star Wars movies to be by the numbers and have no bite, why not hire directors like Brett Ratner and Paul W.S. Anderson?



This bothers me less than Lord and Miller, who I genuinely trust to make good movies. While Jurassic World was successful, there were a lot of questionable choices in there that can be blamed on the director (and I'm not talking about Claire's shoes). I haven't seen his recent "Book of Henry", but it is supposed to be terrible.

I also find it interesting that Rian Johnson, who you expect to be the most difficult to work with of any of the guys they've hired, has really had no issues with the studio at all. And I will say so far they've made a pretty good movie and a great movie, so until these movies start to suck I am not going to be too hard on them. (That said, I think there's a good chance the Han Solo movie is going to suck.)


----------



## Redcon1

Delano Fiedler said:


> Star Was episode IX: Directed by Michael Bay



I'm holding out for David Lynch. He was one of the choices for Return Of The Jedi, so why not give him a shot now?


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention we have a thread to further discuss the firing of the episode 9 director. 

Star Wars Episode 9 Loses Director


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Happy 12th Anniversary to Hong Kong Disneyland Resort


----------



## Mrs Geek

Any idea when the Minnie Van service will be rolled out to the rest of the resorts?  Is it still only operating out of Yacht/Beach Clubs?


----------



## circus4u

Star Wars Galactic Nights Returns in December; Includes Galaxy’s Edge Panel
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/star-...returns-december-includes-galaxys-edge-panel/


----------



## rteetz

Mrs Geek said:


> Any idea when the Minnie Van service will be rolled out to the rest of the resorts?  Is it still only operating out of Yacht/Beach Clubs?


Also Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom and Boardwalk. They have been in high demand and supposedly more vehicles are on order but they haven't come yet.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Also Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom and Boardwalk. They have been in high demand and supposedly more vehicles are on order but they haven't come yet.


I was at AKL this weekend and saw four full Minnie Vans pull out at once. I guess I am not their target market but it seems there is quite the demand for them....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

leholcomb said:


> I was at AKL this weekend and saw four full Minnie Vans pull out at once. I guess I am not their target market but it seems there is quite the demand for them....



I know as someone with kids - something where there was something with available car seats and I could trust they would be installed properly, etc. would appeal to me in getting from one resort to another for a meal or something and would likely be worth $20 vs having to change busses, and allow 2 hours or whatever to get there va regular transportation.  But I get why others might not need that and just use an Uber or something that is cheaper


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach will be closed Friday and Saturday

http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/attract...ay-and-saturday-due-to-forecasted-weather.htm


----------



## lovethesun12

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know as someone with kids - something where there was something with available car seats and I could trust they would be installed properly, etc. would appeal to me in getting from one resort to another for a meal or something and would likely be worth $20 vs having to change busses, and allow 2 hours or whatever to get there va regular transportation.  But I get why others might not need that and just use an Uber or something that is cheaper


I was just planning on using this. We are staying at AKL with two toddlers and trying to decide between Jiko, 2h bus ride to hoop de doo, or $20 fast ride to hoop de doo. The van ride makes the most sense.


----------



## Pete M

I wonder if the minnie van can take you all the way into the campground down to the bus stop close to hoop-de-doo?  that would be pretty sweet


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach will be closed Friday and Saturday
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/attract...ay-and-saturday-due-to-forecasted-weather.htm


Am I missing something? It says TL will operate as normal on both days. Why close one and not the other?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Am I missing something? It says TL will operate as normal on both days. Why close one and not the other?


They are likely leaving one open in case weather does not get bad. If we get closer and weather looks bad they likely will end up closing both.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Hotel offer for Fall

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...a-new-disneyland-resort-hotel-discount-offer/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Top New Experiences for Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Hollywood Studios Update: Grand Avenue Area Takes Shape*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Canadian Band Suroît Now Performing at the Mill Stage at Epcot*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## thepops

Pete M said:


> I wonder if the minnie van can take you all the way into the campground down to the bus stop close to hoop-de-doo?  that would be pretty sweet


I think that stop is only for the internal busses.  But you could take it to MK and then take the boat right to the Hoop de Doo area.


----------



## rteetz

thepops said:


> I think that stop is only for the internal busses.  But you could take it to MK and then take the boat right to the Hoop de Doo area.


Minnie Vans should be able to go all the way into Ft. Wilderness. People have taken them directly to their buildings within resorts like Old Key West.


----------



## PolyRob

Pete M said:


> I wonder if the minnie van can take you all the way into the campground down to the bus stop close to hoop-de-doo?  that would be pretty sweet


Based on articles and blogs, it seems that the service will take you there.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/09/05/minnie-van-review/

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/07/revie...tion-service-launches-lyft-walt-disney-world/

There is also a thread on it here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/minnie-van-to-hoop-dee-doo.3619092/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Shanghai's FP system is going digital

http://disney-magical-kingdom-blog....anghai-disney-resort-digital-disneys.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orlando International is shutting down at 5PM Saturday


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Murray Lerner has died at 90, he wrote the music for Magic Journeys

http://variety.com/2017/music/news/...r-60s-70s-music-dead-new-york-1202546989/amp/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris's Villages Nature Resort/area is now open and unlike anything we've seen before

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/09/disneyland-paris-update-villages-nature.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holidays around the world becomes the Epcot International Festival of Holidays

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/holid...orming-epcot-international-festival-holidays/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orlando International will not close Saturday at 5PM as of yet.

https://twitter.com/wesh/status/905758807028064256


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris's Villages Nature Resort/area is now open and unlike anything we've seen before
> 
> http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/09/disneyland-paris-update-villages-nature.html



That is a pretty cool area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris's Villages Nature Resort/area is now open and unlike anything we've seen before
> 
> http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/09/disneyland-paris-update-villages-nature.html



that looks really cool!  Reminds me of this children's museum they have in Durham, NC - but done to a Disney level and full on indoor waterpark


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: Soundstage 4 Demolition Visible at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-soundstage-4-demolition-visible-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: Hurricane Preparations Have Started For Grand Avenue Project at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...and-avenue-project-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Holidays around the world becomes the Epcot International Festival of Holidays
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/holid...orming-epcot-international-festival-holidays/



Let's just solve this Epcot festival name problem once and for all:

Aug - Nov: Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
Nov - Dec: Epcot International _*Holiday* _Food and Wine Festival.
Jan - Feb: Epcot International _*Arts,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
Mar - May: Epcot International _*Flower, Garden,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
Jun - Aug: Epcot International _*it's too damn hot for*_ Food and Wine Festival

There - now they can purchase one set of signs and just slap a plaque in the middle to change the names.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Terminator 2 3D attraction closing for new attraction at Universal Orlando

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/te...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Wolfgang Puck has started demo 

DS Update: Meanwhile On The West Side


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DCA welcomes Halloween

http://micechat.com/170288-disney-cars-land-haul-o-ween/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Holiday offerings coming to Hollywood Studios

A Projection show on Tower of Terror


The “Toy Story” characters making guesses at which new toys are coming to join them this Christmas as the scene becomes enveloped in wrapping paper
The Swedish Chef from The Muppets babbles as he does while turning the street into giant gingerbread houses
Mickey and Minnie looking back at a hometown Christmas as the scene turns into a beautiful Norman Rockwell-style town, starting in black and white before slowly developing color
Olaf dreaming of his holiday wish as the scene turns into a Frozen snowscape, with a beautiful Aurora Borealis and projected snowfall


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terminator 2 3D attraction closing for new attraction at Universal Orlando
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/te...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact




"Terminator 2: 3-D at Universal Studios Florida will run its last shows on Sunday, October 8 to make way for an all-new live action experience *based on a high-energy Universal franchise*. It will open in 2019. This is one of many exciting new experiences coming to Universal Orlando Resort as we continue our epic growth. Stay tuned – more details will be released soon."

Clearly hinting that this will *finally* be an attraction based on the "Bring it On" franchise!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terminator 2 3D attraction closing for new attraction at Universal Orlando
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/te...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


Not surprised but I did enjoy it when I experienced it (circa 5-6 years ago)


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Holiday offerings coming to Hollywood Studios
> 
> A Projection show on Tower of Terror
> 
> 
> The “Toy Story” characters making guesses at which new toys are coming to join them this Christmas as the scene becomes enveloped in wrapping paper
> The Swedish Chef from The Muppets babbles as he does while turning the street into giant gingerbread houses
> Mickey and Minnie looking back at a hometown Christmas as the scene turns into a beautiful Norman Rockwell-style town, starting in black and white before slowly developing color
> Olaf dreaming of his holiday wish as the scene turns into a Frozen snowscape, with a beautiful Aurora Borealis and projected snowfall


Projection show on ToT sounds really neat I'm sure it'll look cool


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Projection show on ToT sounds really neat I'm sure it'll look cool



I certainly think it has the potential to be cool - just that area has a specific mood and hope they don't make it too "cheerful"

Also nice to spread out things a bit, though I worry about the crowds waiting to see that vs crowds into and out of Fantasmic!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terminator 2 3D attraction closing for new attraction at Universal Orlando
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/te...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Huh...the two rides we didn't get around to in Feb 2017 trip are both going to be closed before we go in November. (Dragon Challenge and this.) Clearly Universal is paying attention..."Whoa, if we can't even get ********** on these attractions, it's time for them to go."  ET was the only other thing we missed, so I guess that's next to go. 

T2:3D was really ground-breaking back in the day, but from what I understand feels pretty stale now for whatever reason.  

Universal has a horrid shelf-life problem that Disney seems to avoid somehow. They don't seem to learn much though, with Jimmy Fallon and Fast and Furious being IPs that in 10 years folks will wonder "What were they thinking". (Not that Terminator was a bad choice back in the mid-nineties.) And considering how much re-vamp they've done there, how do they keep around the horrible Sinbad stunt show?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Huh...the two rides we didn't get around to in Feb 2017 trip are both going to be closed before we go in November. (Dragon Challenge and this.) Clearly Universal is paying attention..."Whoa, if we can't even get ********** on these attractions, it's time for them to go."  ET was the only other thing we missed, so I guess that's next to go.
> 
> T2:3D was really ground-breaking back in the day, but from what I understand feels pretty stale now for whatever reason.
> 
> Universal has a horrid shelf-life problem that Disney seems to avoid somehow. They don't seem to learn much though, with Jimmy Fallon and Fast and Furious being IPs that in 10 years folks will wonder "What were they thinking". (Not that Terminator was a bad choice back in the mid-nineties.) And considering how much re-vamp they've done there, how do they keep around the horrible Sinbad stunt show?




Well, Disney has the nostalgia aspect and parents want to take their kids on Dumbo and Small World and stuff just like they got to go on it as a kid .... not sure anyone says "I can't wait until I can take my kids on Jimmy Fallon!"

Though with the shift to more IP based rides, guess we shall see if things hold up ... will kids today look forward to taking their kids on Guardians of the Galaxy or even things like Ratatouille


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *based on a high-energy Universal franchise*
> Clearly hinting that this will *finally* be an attraction based on the "Bring it On" franchise!



Actually I did a search looking for Universal franchises, and they are surprisingly thin. 

They are already replacing Shrek with Kung Fu Panda in Hollywood - so it's possible they take the easy route and stick Kung Fu Panda in while leaving Shrek 4D in place. (Which sort of really needs a refresh itself.) Of the Dreamworks movies, this one seems like the strongest contender, though this, How To Train Your Dragon, and Madagascar all seem really spent.) 

You have the new "Dark Universe" stuff, but the Mummy bombed so hard I can't see them investing here.

Heard talk of a permanent "Walking Dead" haunted house attraction - and I suppose this is possible. Seems unlikely to define as "high energy" though.

That only leaves...Pitch Perfect?


----------



## circus4u

BREAKING: Grand Avenue Unveiled as Disney Prepares for Hurricane Irma
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-unveiled-disney-prepares-hurricane-irma/


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> *BREAKING: Grand Avenue Unveiled as Disney Prepares for Hurricane Irma*
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-unveiled-disney-prepares-hurricane-irma/


Not really big breaking news...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Actually I did a search looking for Universal franchises, and they are surprisingly thin.
> 
> They are already replacing Shrek with Kung Fu Panda in Hollywood - so it's possible they take the easy route and stick Kung Fu Panda in while leaving Shrek 4D in place. (Which sort of really needs a refresh itself.) Of the Dreamworks movies, this one seems like the strongest contender, though this, How To Train Your Dragon, and Madagascar all seem really spent.)
> 
> You have the new "Dark Universe" stuff, but the Mummy bombed so hard I can't see them investing here.
> 
> Heard talk of a permanent "Walking Dead" haunted house attraction - and I suppose this is possible. Seems unlikely to define as "high energy" though.
> 
> That only leaves...Pitch Perfect?



Either Walking Dead or a classic movies 4D attraction could be kinda cool (have the vibe of the old Xtraterrorestrial attraction at WDW) - but agree that I wouldn't use the term "high energy" to describe that


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> Not really big breaking news...


I don't write the headline, just copy and paste.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> I don't write the headline, just copy and paste.


I know just saying.


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Let's just solve this Epcot festival name problem once and for all:
> 
> Aug - Nov: Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
> Nov - Dec: Epcot International _*Holiday* _Food and Wine Festival.
> Jan - Feb: Epcot International _*Arts,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
> Mar - May: Epcot International _*Flower, Garden,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
> Jun - Aug: Epcot International _*it's too damn hot for*_ Food and Wine Festival
> 
> There - now they can purchase one set of signs and just slap a plaque in the middle to change the names.



Why not just call it "Event-COT" and get it out of the way?


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> I know just saying.


I know, just couldn't pass the chance to harass.  Sorry about that -- it must be an old age thing!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
In an interview today Bob Iger said Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will open after October 2019 in Fiscal 2020. 

Flight of Passage is the highest rated WDW attraction.

More expansions are being discussed for Shanghai.

Disney has big plans for Mickey's 90th birthday across the company.

Disney's streaming service will feature exclusive content specific to the service/app.

This service won't go out until late 2019. 

Marvel and Star Wars will be a part of the service. 

The Disney app will not have advertising.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The Disney app will not have advertising.



This is a big complaint I hear about people that have paid for the CBS all access, that you still get advertisements even as you are using the streaming service. It's good to hear.

Disney having it's own streaming service is actually a great idea, especially if they really did a deep dive on their content, including old television shows from Disney Channel and Disney XD.


rteetz said:


> In an interview today Bob Iger said Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will open after October 2019 in Fiscal 2020.



This isn't a surprise to those paying attention. DLRs version is shooting for May 2019, and Florida is said to be 4-6 months behind.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In an interview today Bob Iger said Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will open after October 2019 in Fiscal 2020.



So likely akin to New Fantasyland with previews hopefully in later November and an opening in December to coincide with Episode 9.



rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage is the highest rated WDW attraction.
> 
> More expansions are being discussed for Shanghai.










rteetz said:


> Disney has big plans for Mickey's 90th birthday across the company.



Special cupcakes, I'm calling it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In an interview today Bob Iger said Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will open after October 2019 in Fiscal 2020.



Is that for both of them or the DHS one?




rteetz said:


> Disney's streaming service will feature exclusive content specific to the service/app.
> 
> This service won't go out until late 2019.
> 
> Marvel and Star Wars will be a part of the service.
> 
> The Disney app will not have advertising.



Interesting - does that answer the question about Netflix wanting to negotiate to keep Marvel and Star Wars?  Or does it just mean there would be new content for Star Wars and Marvel only on the Disney service but the movies can still be on Netflix?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that for both of them or the DHS one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting - does that answer the question about Netflix wanting to negotiate to keep Marvel and Star Wars?  Or does it just mean there would be new content for Star Wars and Marvel only on the Disney service but the movies can still be on Netflix?


Just DHS. 

No definitive answer for the second one. I am hesitant to believe they would pull all of the successful exclusive Netflix Marvel content.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party cancelled for Sunday*


----------



## koala1966

********** said:


> Let's just solve this Epcot festival name problem once and for all:
> 
> Aug - Nov: Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
> Nov - Dec: Epcot International _*Holiday* _Food and Wine Festival.
> Jan - Feb: Epcot International _*Arts,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
> Mar - May: Epcot International _*Flower, Garden,*_ Food and Wine Festival.
> Jun - Aug: Epcot International _*it's too damn hot for*_ Food and Wine Festival
> 
> There - now they can purchase one set of signs and just slap a plaque in the middle to change the names.


LOL I love the festivals but this is funny right there! Don't forget that Jun-Jul is the Sounds of Summer Concer Series (tribute bands), so you probably have to call it Epcot International _*A Tribute to*_ Food and Wine Festival


----------



## skier_pete

Irish_Mike said:


> So likely akin to New Fantasyland with previews hopefully in later November and an opening in December to coincide with Episode 9.



Episode 9 is scheduled for May 2019, so coincide with the California opening, not Florida opening. Unless the director change affects that, but I doubt Disney will want to move it.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Episode 9 is scheduled for May 2019, so coincide with the California opening, not Florida opening. Unless the director change affects that, but I doubt Disney will want to move it.


Yeah Disney has been sticking to the Summer release with 9.


----------



## thorp8

circus4u said:


> I know, just couldn't pass the chance to harass.  Sorry about that -- it must be an old age thing!



I mean, from looking at the pictures, I feel it's pretty clear that they aren't done and this might be Irma precautionary actions?


----------



## circus4u

“Sunset Seasons Greetings” Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios This Holiday Season
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/sunse...ing-disneys-hollywood-studios-holiday-season/

Where To Find Rose Gold Ears at Walt Disney World
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/find-rose-gold-ears-walt-disney-world/

PHOTOS: Projection Tower Construction Near Tower of Terror For “Sunset Seasons Greetings”
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...n-near-tower-terror-sunset-seasons-greetings/


----------



## circus4u

What is this?  Has anybody heard about it, Rainforest Coaster in Epcot?


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> What is this?  Has anybody heard about it, Rainforest Coaster in Epcot?


Speculation


----------



## skier_pete

circus4u said:


> What is this?  Has anybody heard about it, Rainforest Coaster in Epcot?



What I learned from that video is that it's quite likely they stole the concept art shot presented at D23 from the Project Gemini concept art thinking "No one will look at this too closely".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

circus4u said:


> What is this?  Has anybody heard about it, Rainforest Coaster in Epcot?





rteetz said:


> Speculation





********** said:


> What I learned from that video is that it's quite likely they stole the concept art shot presented at D23 from the Project Gemini concept art thinking "No one will look at this too closely".



They were pretty clear during the D23 presentation that this was just a concept image and used terms like "give an indication of what might be coming" - stuff like that

... but yeah, definitely references Project Gemini - which, either it was as you said, just something they had lying around to use, or, like a lot of things at Disney, an idea is never truly dead and they are bringing back some ideas from that 

... as long as they don't make SSE gold and turn the ride into Time Racers I will be ok with it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ft. Wilderness will close on Saturday

https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/905882523523211264


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Echo Lake has been drained

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-echo-lake-drained-refurbishment/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ft. Wilderness will close on Saturday
> 
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/905882523523211264


I'm assuming they will move guests who are staying there to another resort?


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Echo Lake has been drained
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-echo-lake-drained-refurbishment/


Maybe it's because I've been in the midst of hurricane prep, but I found the timing of this very amusing


----------



## beer dave

SureAsLiz said:


> Maybe it's because I've been in the midst of hurricane prep, but I found the timing of this very amusing


yup.  It will be full again in a few days...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Orlando International is shutting down at 5PM Saturday



WFTV- channel 9 Orlando is stating this IS true. Airport officials just decided in a meeting. Should be posted by airport soon.


----------



## rteetz

AGoofykindagirl said:


> WFTV- channel 9 Orlando is stating this IS true. Airport officials just decided in a meeting. Should be posted by airport soon.


Not surprising.


----------



## FoxC63

circus4u said:


> PHOTOS: Soundstage 4 Demolition Visible at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-soundstage-4-demolition-visible-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Thanks for the many updates but why are you making them so big?  The normal font size is perfect.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Actually I did a search looking for Universal franchises, and they are surprisingly thin.
> 
> They are already replacing Shrek with Kung Fu Panda in Hollywood - so it's possible they take the easy route and stick Kung Fu Panda in while leaving Shrek 4D in place. (Which sort of really needs a refresh itself.) Of the Dreamworks movies, this one seems like the strongest contender, though this, How To Train Your Dragon, and Madagascar all seem really spent.)
> 
> You have the new "Dark Universe" stuff, but the Mummy bombed so hard I can't see them investing here.
> 
> Heard talk of a permanent "Walking Dead" haunted house attraction - and I suppose this is possible. Seems unlikely to define as "high energy" though.
> 
> That only leaves...Pitch Perfect?


They should keep Shrek but give him a new FUN ride. I LOVED and STILL love shrek. The issue is none of us who grew up with Shrek have kids quite yet. Well maybe some of us but not the majority. Give us a minute!


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> Why not just call it "Event-COT" and get it out of the way?


am I the only one who really doesn't mind the festivals? They certainly don't take away from the spirit of EPCOT and if anything add to it. They can add booths faster than full pavillions, I just hope that doesn't delay pavillions further.


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> They should keep Shrek but give him a new FUN ride. I LOVED and STILL love shrek. The issue is none of us who grew up with Shrek have kids quite yet. Well maybe some of us but not the majority. Give us a minute!



I was kinda curious when it came out so I looked it up. Can't believe it was that old, I was in college when that came out. It definitely doesn't feel like it was that long ago.


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> I was kinda curious when it came out so I looked it up. Can't believe it was that old, I was in college when that came out. It definitely doesn't feel like it was that long ago.


well and to put it in perspective the latest Shrek movie was 2010. It's only dated because the ride itself is dated (4D rides as one of the first rides when you walk in is not a great look). If they made it something like Escape from Fiona's Tower or something cool with like a child rollarcoaster (think Flight of the Hippogriff). I could see that going REALLY well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kennedy Space Center is closed from tomorrow until Sunday


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Echo Lake has been drained


Oh Nos!!! Gertie has no feet!


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> am I the only one who really doesn't mind the festivals? They certainly don't take away from the spirit of EPCOT and if anything add to it. They can add booths faster than full pavillions, I just hope that doesn't delay pavillions further.



I don't mind the festivals at all. We love Food and Wine, and are hoping to catch the end of the Arts Festival in February. I just think it's funny that they are essentially year round because they've let the park fall so far behind the other parks they need them to keep business up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Oh Nos!!! Gertie has no feet!



And her tail has been severed from her body!!!!


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In an interview today Bob Iger said Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will open after October 2019 in Fiscal 2020.
> 
> Flight of Passage is the highest rated WDW attraction.
> 
> More expansions are being discussed for Shanghai.
> 
> Disney has big plans for Mickey's 90th birthday across the company.
> 
> Disney's streaming service will feature exclusive content specific to the service/app.
> 
> This service won't go out until late 2019.
> 
> Marvel and Star Wars will be a part of the service.
> 
> The Disney app will not have advertising.



I want them to call their streaming service The Disney Vault!


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> am I the only one who really doesn't mind the festivals? They certainly don't take away from the spirit of EPCOT and if anything add to it. They can add booths faster than full pavillions, I just hope that doesn't delay pavillions further.





********** said:


> I don't mind the festivals at all. We love Food and Wine, and are hoping to catch the end of the Arts Festival in February. I just think it's funny that they are essentially year round because they've let the park fall so far behind the other parks they need them to keep business up.



@MissGina5 what @********** said.  It's not that I mind them or think they are bad.  It's just transparent that they want to extend these parties.  Pretty much, as soon as one stops another one starts.  To modify a conversation between Helen and Dash Parr:

"Everyday is a party, Dash."
"That's just another way of saying there is no party."


----------



## Mr. lncredible

mikepizzo said:


> @MissGina5 what @********** said.  It's not that I mind them or think they are bad.  It's just transparent that they want to extend these parties.  Pretty much, as soon as one stops another one starts.  To modify a conversation between Helen and Dash Parr:
> 
> "Everyday is a party, Dash."
> "That's just another way of saying there is no party."


That might be the case if you're a local or frequent WDW more than once every few years, but for the majority of people visiting these are special events. I think it's nice to have something extra going on to make your vacation more enjoyable, even if it is only perceived as a limited time event.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I don't mind the festivals at all. We love Food and Wine, and are hoping to catch the end of the Arts Festival in February. I just think it's funny that they are essentially year round because they've let the park fall so far behind the other parks they need them to keep business up.


I see what you're saying... I would just add that even if the park was chock full of attractions, I'd still love the various festivals and hope they keep them around.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I see what you're saying... I would just add that even if the park was chock full of attractions, I'd still love the various festivals and hope they keep them around.



Oh they definitely aren't going anywhere. The fact is they are trying to replicate the unrivaled success of food and wine.  Flower and Garden started in 1993, Food and Wine started in 1995. F&W is in large part responsible (along with the Halloween party) for turning what 20 years ago was a "dead" zone for WDW (Sept - Nov) into a really popular season, now probably more popular than winter and spring excepting school breaks. It's also a huge success at drawing in locals for the event.  F&G is a nice event, and people do go to it, but it doesn't draw the crowds that F&W does.  This is the reason they're putting food booths in Flower and Garden and the Holidays around the world. This is the reason that they put the Arts festival in place - that one in particular is a target for locals / snowbirds.  Right now Jan/early Feb is probably the true "slow" time for Disney that the fall USED to be. If the Arts festival can become a draw, that boosts another season for them. 

My joke was intended to point out that Disney wishes every season was as successful as Food and Wine, so why not just call every festival Food and Wine? 

To paraphrase Syndrome: "When everyone season is special, the no-one will be."


----------



## mikepizzo

Mr. lncredible said:


> That might be the case if you're a local or frequent WDW more than once every few years, but for the majority of people visiting these are special events. I think it's nice to have something extra going on to make your vacation more enjoyable, even if it is only perceived as a limited time event.



We usually go twice a year so we definitely fall into the frequent Walt Disney World visitor pool.

I agree that it's nice to have something like Food and Wine festival going on, but to your point, more often than not it's only a perceived limited time event.  

If I were to go to EPCOT only once in my life and I was told that Food and Wine was going on the one day that I would be there, then that's great!  But then I get home and I see that another event that's near identical to the "one day only" event is running...well it doesn't take away from my enjoyment of that one day but it does show that what I thought was a "special" event is really just a day-in day-out operation.  

That's not a bad thing...it's all just marketing.

My joke was only to further the joke @********** made by putting all the special events under one umbrella and jokingly renaming the gate to better reflect what the suits have made that gate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Obviously a small thing but I am seeing it reported that the models have not been installed at Walt Disney Presents yet due to hurricane prep efforts


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Walt Disney Presents minus the models

PHOTOS - One Man's Dream reopens as Walt Disney Presents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld will be closed starting 5PM Saturday and will be closed all day Sunday and Monday.


----------



## adam.adbe

mikepizzo said:


> Why not just call it "Event-COT" and get it out of the way?



Events; Parties; Closed other things.  It's what Walt dreamed of.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Events; Parties; Closed other things.  It's what Walt dreamed of.



Well, if we base it on that Walt's dream for EPCOT was a city where people lived and companies went to in order to innovate in a collaborative setting ... so we've been way off of that for a while now


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Characters in Flight/Aerophile Balloon deflated ahead of storm

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-aerophile-balloon-disney-springs-deflated-ahead-hurricane-irma/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Savannah Bee Company Kiosk to be replaced by Hammock seller. 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/09/phot...ng-savannah-bee-company-kiosk-disney-springs/


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Characters in Flight/Aerophile Balloon deflated ahead of storm
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-aerophile-balloon-disney-springs-deflated-ahead-hurricane-irma/


Looks like they left the deflated balloon laying flat on the dock.  Not sure that is a good idea, but they must know more than I know.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Looks like they left the deflated balloon laying flat on the dock.  Not sure that is a good idea, but they must know more than I know.


it appears to be covered and sandbagged so I would think that must be good enough.


----------



## rteetz

Breaking! Universal will close at 7PM tomorrow and remain closed through Monday.


----------



## rteetz

Legoland will be closed Saturday through Monday.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Walt Disney Presents minus the models
> 
> PHOTOS - One Man's Dream reopens as Walt Disney Presents



I like the new marquee.


----------



## DISnewjersey

Is there an recent news for the reopening of Hall of Presidents? 

I was assuming that it would be open for our visit but now that we're 60 days out, I'm thinking maybe not....


----------



## Brocktoon

Posted on the Irma thread ... but it sounds like all Disney parks and Springs will be closing Saturday at 9PM.  Nothing official posted yet though on the public Disney sites


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Breaking!

WDW parks to be closed the 10th and 11th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eptember-10th-and-11th-due-to-hurricane-irma/


----------



## RhodyOrange

Is 2 full days the longest WDW has ever been closed?


----------



## FoxC63

I don't think I've ever been so scared and worried for those who will be affected.  My heart breaks for those who have already endured hardship and loss.  Irma is just brutal.


----------



## rteetz

RhodyOrange said:


> Is 2 full days the longest WDW has ever been closed?


Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.


Oh I'm not arguing with it at all, I was just thinking that I thought the longest it had been closed in the past was like 1 and a half days, and I was curious if that was accurate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.



Yeah, I would ink the level of damage could make it even longer as will take them a while to assess if and when safe for guests to return


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call *and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.*


I get the sentiment since the general advice has been to be stationed by 5pm, but a 4 hour phased closure in line with other local theme park times seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RhodyOrange said:


> Is 2 full days the longest WDW has ever been closed?



Per this article they were closed for 2 days in 1999 for hurricane Frances 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...4th-time-ever-as-hurricane-matthew-nears.html


----------



## skier_pete

We've been down during peak hurricane season a few times but have luckily avoided them. I still would feel that being at Disney would be about the best place you could be. However, if you were supposed to be leaving during this time would make things very difficult - hopefully they have enough room to keep all those stranded in place.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.


I agree.  The phased closure makes sense, but why keep parks open until 9pm?  Certainly seems like maybe they should move the whole timeline up by 3 hours and have everybody out of parks before dark.


----------



## andyw715

I wonder how the landscape of Pandora is going to handle the wind of Irma.


----------



## dkellumw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per this article they were closed for 2 days in 1999 for hurricane Frances
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...4th-time-ever-as-hurricane-matthew-nears.html



That article has the wrong year, Hurricane Frances was in 2004. We were there when the storm came through around 2 a.m Sunday morning. All parks were closed on Saturday and Sunday. MK and Epcot were open on Monday and the other two opened up on Tuesday. County curfew started at 6 p.m. Saturday evening. Instead of all the Disney information channels they played Disney movies.


----------



## PxyShan

I was working in the college program in 2004. I came a week after Charlie and was there for Frances, Jeanne and Ivan. Disney was and has continued to be pretty classy on how they handle guests, CMs and such during hurricanes; all things considered. This storm will be something else; I just can't even imagine.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Latest look at Maria and Enzos 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-latest-look-construction-progress-maria-enzos/


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney Presents marquee has been unveiled
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...lt-disney-presents-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I like the style of this. I believe that there others in HS in a similar vein. It seems to project that movies will remain a central part of the park moving forward?


----------



## ljandbucket

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per this article they were closed for 2 days in 1999 for hurricane Frances
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...4th-time-ever-as-hurricane-matthew-nears.html


Remember this well.  Was hunkered down in Pop Century for these two days riding out the hurricane.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Potentially could be even longer. Disney has no choice but to make this call and it's being argued they should close even earlier tomorrow.


I don't know why they wouldn't? They have already canceled the nighttime shows. Why keep the parks open since those are what usually keeps people at the park anyways.

I also watched Craig's video that he posted yesterday, and it looked like the crowds weren't in EPCOT.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know why they wouldn't? They have already canceled the nighttime shows. Why keep the parks open since those are what usually keeps people at the park anyways.
> 
> I also watched Craig's video that he posted yesterday, and it looked like the crowds weren't in EPCOT.


Flight of Passage was a walk on tonight. That's how empty the parks were.


----------



## dkellumw

MK was dead Friday afternoon the day before Frances hit in 2004.


----------



## SureAsLiz

dkellumw said:


> MK was dead Friday afternoon the day before Frances hit in 2004.



Very similar to what it looked like yesterday afternoon


----------



## Tiffany_m15

We are leaving WDW today and this flyer came in our door.


----------



## AnnaKat

rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage was a walk on tonight. That's how empty the parks were.



Now That's one for the history books.
Glad for the Park attenders


----------



## Tiffany_m15

rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage was a walk on tonight. That's how empty the parks were.


What time was that? We were there at 8:15 and it was 120 minutes...must have missed it.


----------



## rteetz

Tiffany_m15 said:


> What time was that? We were there at 8:15 and it was 120 minutes...must have missed it.


Not sure but I saw it reported on twitter that it was a walk on with a picture of the queue not having a lot of people.


----------



## rteetz

Disney has removed the tinker bell line on Cinderella Castle

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-tinker-bell-line-removed-cinderella-castle-hurricane-irma/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

Magic Kingdom Update: Splash Mountain Closure and More (PART 1)


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage was a walk on tonight. That's how empty the parks were.



I have to say. I wouldn't mind being there right now. I always feel like I eat too much at Disney anyway, so a couple of days of "mild" fasting would be welcome. Anyway, we usually have a bunch of garbage and snacks, like bars, candy, and beef jerky. There will be some decent wind, but I think for the most part the hotels and parks will be fine. They may lose power for a bit though. Heck, we finally just got gas supplies in Austin on Thursday from Harvey. I had to drive the car I don't drive much, since it had the most gas. I did finally find gas on Tuesday night, but I had to drive around a while.

Keep safe everyone


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I have to say. I wouldn't mind being there right now. I always feel like I eat too much at Disney anyway, so a couple of days of "mild" fasting would be welcome. Anyway, we usually have a bunch of garbage and snacks, like bars, candy, and beef jerky. There will be some decent wind, but I think for the most part the hotels and parks will be fine. They may lose power for a bit though. Heck, we finally just got gas supplies in Austin on Thursday from Harvey. I had to drive the car I don't drive much, since it had the most gas. I did finally find gas on Tuesday night, but I had to drive around a while.
> 
> Keep safe everyone


If there was anywhere I would want to be during a hurricane it would be WDW. Many people living in the area even left their homes and booked stays at the resorts for the hurricane duration.


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> If there was anywhere I would want to be during a hurricane it would be WDW. Many people living in the area even left their homes and booked stays at the resorts for the hurricane duration.


I checked out of the GF yesterday and made one of the last flights out of MCO. The lady in front of me at the check-in desk was from Sarasoata. She was trying to get rooms lined up for her extended family so they would be safe. I don't know if she was successful or not. 

Epcot was the slowest I've seen it on Friday. It was almost eerie how few people were there. I used my FP for Frozen and ended up just canceling the others.


----------



## dclpluto

soniam said:


> I have to say. I wouldn't mind being there right now. I always feel like I eat too much at Disney anyway, so a couple of days of "mild" fasting would be welcome. Anyway, we usually have a bunch of garbage and snacks, like bars, candy, and beef jerky. There will be some decent wind, but I think for the most part the hotels and parks will be fine. They may lose power for a bit though. Heck, we finally just got gas supplies in Austin on Thursday from Harvey. I had to drive the car I don't drive much, since it had the most gas. I did finally find gas on Tuesday night, but I had to drive around a while.
> 
> Keep safe everyone



Disney has great prices for a buffet at my resort bwv today.  15 dollars for lunch and dinner 12 dollars for breakfast. That's for adults kids are cheaper. So your couple days of eating lite if you were here might not happen.


----------



## osully

hoping everything goes OK for anyone who is stuck there right now. best place to be stuck really!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> If there was anywhere I would want to be during a hurricane it would be WDW. Many people living in the area even left their homes and booked stays at the resorts for the hurricane duration.



Considering the shorter time the West coast of Florida had to evacuate, if I was in their shoes, I'd definitely look to Disney. Apparently they are also housing a lot of the work crews for electric and such.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Considering the shorter time the West coast of Florida had to evacuate, if I was in their shoes, I'd definitely look to Disney. Apparently they are also housing a lot of the work crews for electric and such.


Yep, Epcot is a staging area for utility crews.


----------



## Capang

danikoski said:


> Considering the shorter time the West coast of Florida had to evacuate, if I was in their shoes, I'd definitely look to Disney. Apparently they are also housing a lot of the work crews for electric and such.


 Sorry, I know, I had some family leave Tampa last minute and make it to Disney but not sure which resort. Glad Disney is so accommodating to locals and vacationers alike. All the reports so far seem to have things going smoothly at the resorts. Hopefully as conditions worsen things continue to go smoothly there. I also have elderly family that refused to evacuate hunkered down at their house in Ft. Myers.  Right on the water.


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> Sorry, I know, I had some family leave Tampa last minute and make it to Disney but not sure which resort. Glad Disney is so accommodating to locals and vacationers alike. All the reports so far seem to have things going smoothly at the resorts. Hopefully as conditions worsen things continue to go smoothly there. I also have elderly family that refused to evacuate hunkered down at their house in Ft. Myers.  Right on the water.


I have grandparents south of Sarasota and an uncle in Bradenton who I'm thinking of. Luckily none of them are on the water but my uncles got a second floor apartment so hopefully the roof stays attatched


----------



## jlundeen

Is it just me or are the Disney Mobile app and the entire website down?  Storm related???


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> Is it just me or are the Disney Mobile app and the entire website down?  Storm related???


Both are working just fine for me. The website was slow yesterday but the app worked just perfectly fine . 

I would assume it's traffic on the website and/or traffic on the app that could cause slowness and whatnot. I experienced "Stitch ate the page" stuff on Friday especially when people seem to be saying left and right they were trying to cancel their vacations.


----------



## brnrss34

jlundeen said:


> Is it just me or are the Disney Mobile app and the entire website down?  Storm related???


 I got into both no problem


----------



## jlundeen

brnrss34 said:


> I got into both no problem


Well, of course, NOW it's working for me again, but I did restart Chrome....maybe it was ME....


----------



## soniam

jlundeen said:


> Is it just me or are the Disney Mobile app and the entire website down?  Storm related???



They were working at 5am CST when I had to do my dining reservations. I was a little surprised. It actually seemed to be working better than normal


----------



## ej119

I've been reading some pretty rave reviews of "The Muppets Take the Bowl." Any rumblings about this show going on tour or perhaps becoming a permanent fixture at a park (in some form)?


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> I've been reading some pretty rave reviews of "The Muppets Take the Bowl." Any rumblings about this show going on tour or perhaps becoming a permanent fixture at a park (in some form)?


Nope....


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> I've been reading some pretty rave reviews of "The Muppets Take the Bowl." Any rumblings about this show going on tour or perhaps becoming a permanent fixture at a park (in some form)?



I doubt it. I think Disney is struggling with what to do with the Muppets a lot. I don't think a live tour is very lucrative. I thought the idea of the show on ABC was stupid, muppets aren't big enough to sustain a network show, but how about this new streaming service. They'll maybe want some original programming on there, a muppets variety show would be just about perfect for something like that.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> Nope....



Darn... it sounds like the finally found a medium that works best for this IP.


----------



## odd man out

The Muppets are at there best when they make fun of and parody things. A show where the Muppets make fun of Disney icons has the potential to be hilarious. Unfortunately Disney is pretty protective of its image and may not see it that way. But I for one could see a Muppet show at WDW that makes fun of all things Disney. I think the Muppets could get away with it, mainly because they don't take themselves very seriously while doing it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

odd man out said:


> The Muppets are at there best when they make fun of and parody things. A show where the Muppets make fun of Disney icons has the potential to be hilarious. Unfortunately Disney is pretty protective of its image and may not see it that way. But I for one could see a Muppet show at WDW that makes fun of all things Disney. I think the Muppets could get away with it, mainly because they don't take themselves very seriously while doing it.



although that scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 seems to poke fun at Disney Princesses, so maybe they are loosening up a bit

I could definitely see something like that also working better as a streaming service exclusive show rather than needing the broad appeal of something on network television


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> although that scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 seems to poke fun at Disney Princesses, so maybe they are loosening up a bit
> 
> I could definitely see something like that also working better as a streaming service exclusive show rather than needing the broad appeal of something on network television



So did Moana... "If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess."- Maui


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> although that scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 seems to poke fun at Disney Princesses, so maybe they are loosening up a bit
> 
> I could definitely see something like that also working better as a streaming service exclusive show rather than needing the broad appeal of something on network television



 I haven't seen the clip from Wreck-it Ralph 2 but I did like scene from Moana.  "If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> So did Moana... "If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess."- Maui





Reddog1134 said:


> I haven't seen the clip from Wreck-it Ralph 2 but I did like scene from Moana.  "If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess."



yeah, that is a good point about Moana and definitely another example.  The scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 took it even further though

Some comments on it:


What would happen if Jasmine, Ariel, Belle, Rapunzel, Tiana, Cinderella and Pocahontas came together? It turns out, they would complain about how their moms are dead and how everyone "assumes all of your problems got solved because a big, stupid strong man stepped in."


The princesses then start to realize that they should adapt Vanellope's casual, colorful street-style in place of their uncomfortable skirts and dresses. So, the crew changes into comfy T-shirts and shorts, with Elsa's looking like a Nike shirt emblazoned with the words "Just let it go." 


"I always thought princesses were perfect and boring," says Vanellope. Merida says something that sounds insightful, but no one understands her  ....  "She's from the other studio," says another princess, in a very insider joke about Pixar Animation Studios.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is a good point about Moana and definitely another example.  The scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 took it even further though
> 
> Some comments on it:
> 
> 
> What would happen if Jasmine, Ariel, Belle, Rapunzel, Tiana, Cinderella and Pocahontas came together? It turns out, they would complain about how their moms are dead and how everyone "assumes all of your problems got solved because a big, stupid strong man stepped in."
> 
> 
> The princesses then start to realize that they should adapt Vanellope's casual, colorful street-style in place of their uncomfortable skirts and dresses. So, the crew changes into comfy T-shirts and shorts, with Elsa's looking like a Nike shirt emblazoned with the words "Just let it go."
> 
> 
> "I always thought princesses were perfect and boring," says Vanellope. Merida says something that sounds insightful, but no one understands her  ....  "She's from the other studio," says another princess, in a very insider joke about Pixar Animation Studios.



Is this an actual scene or did you write it? If the former, do you have a link? If the latter, you should be a script writer!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Is this an actual scene or did you write it? If the former, do you have a link? If the latter, you should be a script writer!



It's an actual scene that was shown at D23 - but they haven't released it beyond that and you couldn't film anything as a viewer.

here is the full article from USA Today covering it:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...eck-ralph-sequel-disney-princesses/481531001/

And they use the original voice actors for the princesses - so Jodi Benson for Arielle, Paige O'Hara for Belle, Kristen Bell for Anna, etc.


----------



## Reddog1134

jknezek said:


> So did Moana... "If you wear a dress and have an animal sidekick, you're a princess."- Maui



Oops, jknezeks post wasn't on my screen when I posted.



TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is a good point about Moana and definitely another example.  The scene from Wreck It Ralph 2 took it even further though
> 
> Some comments on it:
> 
> 
> What would happen if Jasmine, Ariel, Belle, Rapunzel, Tiana, Cinderella and Pocahontas came together? It turns out, they would complain about how their moms are dead and how everyone "assumes all of your problems got solved because a big, stupid strong man stepped in."
> 
> 
> The princesses then start to realize that they should adapt Vanellope's casual, colorful street-style in place of their uncomfortable skirts and dresses. So, the crew changes into comfy T-shirts and shorts, with Elsa's looking like a Nike shirt emblazoned with the words "Just let it go."
> 
> 
> "I always thought princesses were perfect and boring," says Vanellope. Merida says something that sounds insightful, but no one understands her  ....  "She's from the other studio," says another princess, in a very insider joke about Pixar Animation Studios.



You always see Disney fans discussing how some of the princesses are not princesses (Mulan, Pocahontas) I liked how they acknowledged that in Moana in the line just before that one "I am NOT a princess, I"m the daughter of the chief"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> You always see Disney fans discussing how some of the princesses are not princesses (Mulan, Pocahontas) I liked how they acknowledged that in Moana in the line just before that one "I am NOT a princess, I"m the daughter of the chief"



yeah, I see it as there is "real world princesses" and then "Disney princesses" ... like there is "real world well priced food" vs "Disney well priced food"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I saw the Wreck It Ralph 2 princess scene. They take the jokes very, very far. Meeko is rabid and tries to bite Vanellope when she tries to pet him. Ariel starts to sing a song about her new comfy t-shirt (look at this shirt, isn't it neat). I'm still going to be slightly shocked if it makes it into the movie, maybe it will be a deleted scene.


----------



## luisov

*News:*

Legendary Disney animator and Imagineer Xavier Atencio passes away at age 98. Some of his biggest contributions to Imagineering include his work in Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion, writing the lyrics to A Pirate's Life For Me and Grim Grinning Ghosts.

RIP X Atencio.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

luisov said:


> *News:*
> 
> Legendary Disney animator and Imagineer Xavier Atencio passes away at age 98. Some of his biggest contributions to Imagineering include his work in Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion, writing the lyrics to A Pirate's Life For Me and Grim Grinning Ghosts.
> 
> RIP X Atencio.



This makes me incredibly sad. It's been a tough year for imagineering losses. To me, Xavier = Pirates, and the last time I heard Marty speak was at the D23 Expo Pirates panel. Strange and sad


----------



## EdmondD

luisov said:


> *News:*
> 
> Legendary Disney animator and Imagineer Xavier Atencio passes away at age 98. Some of his biggest contributions to Imagineering include his work in Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion, writing the lyrics to A Pirate's Life For Me and Grim Grinning Ghosts.
> 
> RIP X Atencio.



Well he _was_ quoted previously as saying, "They'll change the redhead scene over my dead body."  

In all seriousness, so appreciative for his contributions!  Going to listen to Pirate's Life now...


----------



## circus4u

Jungle Cruise To Remain Closed After Hurricane Irma
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-jungle-cruise-remain-closed-hurricane-irma/


----------



## circus4u

Walt Disney World Railroad to Remain Closed After Hurricane Irma
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/walt-disney-world-railroad-remain-closed-hurricane-irma/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ft. Wilderness to remain closed until further notice due to Hurricane Irma.


----------



## Fantasia79

Delano Fiedler said:


> Cant wait to taste them all! Im most excited for the Flavors from Fire, Light Lab and the Chocolate Studio booths.



Goin in November for my first Food & Wine.  It's gunna be ugly.  Luckily hitting up Chicago gourmet in 2 weeks, so I should have some practice pacing myself.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
JJ Abrams to write and direct episode 9

http://www.starwars.com/news/j-j-abrams-to-write-and-direct-star-wars-episode-ix?cmp=smc|1069686719


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams to write and direct episode 9
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/j-j-abrams-to-write-and-direct-star-wars-episode-ix?cmp=smc|1069686719



makes sense - they are comfortable with him and he must be comfortable working for them rather than bringing in a director with a new vision

Hopefully they make some more exciting choices for more of the side movies though (I can understanding wanting to go a safe route for the main films)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams to write and direct episode 9
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/j-j-abrams-to-write-and-direct-star-wars-episode-ix?cmp=smc|1069686719


I like this move. I really liked The Force Awakens. My only fear with this is I hope he doesn't make Episode IX look like a showcase with dramatic appearances from all of the characters. That's my only complaint with The Force Awakens.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ft. Wilderness to remain closed until further notice due to Hurricane Irma.


Quite sad honestly for those coming to wdw this week but Im sure they'll fix things quickly


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams to write and direct episode 9
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/j-j-abrams-to-write-and-direct-star-wars-episode-ix?cmp=smc|1069686719



Well, there goes any chance of it being anything special, but it will certainly be competent. I am sort of surprised, but he must've had a good experience. I have yet to re-watch The Force Awakens after it opened, and now I sort of plan to watch it leading up to Last Jedi, but my memory it was good but not great, but did have some beautiful shots in it. He certainly understands Star Wars better than he does Star Trek.


----------



## Fantasia79

Food & wine peeps:  

Just found this menus AND click on each kiosk for pictures of every item.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-booths-menus-and-food-photos/


----------



## vallygirl0221

circus4u said:


> Walt Disney World Railroad to Remain Closed After Hurricane Irma
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/walt-disney-world-railroad-remain-closed-hurricane-irma/


My dad has a behind the scenes steam train tour scheduled for first thing Friday Morning I am interested to see if they actually do get this resolved in a day and if they are actually allowed backstage this soon in the clean up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, there goes any chance of it being anything special, but it will certainly be competent. I am sort of surprised, but he must've had a good experience. I have yet to re-watch The Force Awakens after it opened, and now I sort of plan to watch it leading up to Last Jedi, but my memory it was good but not great, but did have some beautiful shots in it. He certainly understands Star Wars better than he does Star Trek.



yeah, I think this raises the floor but probably lowers the ceiling - but that is probably ok.  For the final one I think something safer that provides satisfaction is a good route to go - and let part VIII be the highlight (like ESB was for the original trilogy)

I still like TFA quite a lot (we have rewatched it a lot as my kids really like it).  Certainly in the top half of all Star Wars movies, off the top of my head:

- Empire
- Rouge One
gap
- New Hope
- TFA
gap
- Return of the Jedi
- Revenge of the Sith
gap
- Phantom Menace
- Attack of the Clones


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Len Testa is reporting that layoffs are coming to Disney parks and resorts and will be announced in the next few weeks.


----------



## Angeliki19

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think some of it isn't the extras themselves but the cost of those extras - like the parties have really gotten expensive - at some point people say it just isn't worth it.  And with the express transport, after paying for the hoppers themselves for a family of 4 to pay an additional $120 when they aren't sure if/when they will use it is a bit to ask


I'm so late to the party on this convo, but I feel like they should offer it as part of the Park Hopper.  It seems like its a natural extension, and they could get away with charging a little more for the hoppers if this was a built-in benefit.  More people would know about it then too.  I have personally never used it but sounds like it should go hand-in-hand with hopping!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Angeliki19 said:


> I'm so late to the party on this convo, but I feel like they should offer it as part of the Park Hopper.  It seems like its a natural extension, and they could get away with charging a little more for the hoppers if this was a built-in benefit.  More people would know about it then too.  I have personally never used it but sounds like it should go hand-in-hand with hopping!



I think it is something they may revisit in the future - all the feedback I saw from people that used it loved it and felt it was worth the $ ... but also that the buses were often very empty, so obviously not a lot of people went for it

One issue I saw though was that the buses picked people up backstage so they weren't really set up to handle lots of guests and they weren't allowed to bring guests there when it rained (as I understood it) - so if they were going to role it out so that everyone with hoppers could use it I think they would need to fix that issue and make it "easier" to use all the time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at Animal Kingdom today while the clean up continues

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/kali-...ts-due-hurricane-irma-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cosmic Ray's expansion and restrooms open

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...-seating-now-open-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe/


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Len Testa is reporting that layoffs are coming to Disney parks and resorts and will be announced in the next few weeks.



Yikes.  We were at Art of Animation for one night last week before fleeing the hurricane, and that place needed a lot MORE staff.  They had 4 people dealing with 50-60 people trying to get early checkouts to leave the storm, our room had water damage on the bathroom door (with paint chipping away as well), and the bathtub had an empty shampoo bottle sitting in it.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think this raises the floor but probably lowers the ceiling - but that is probably ok.  For the final one I think something safer that provides satisfaction is a good route to go - and let part VIII be the highlight (like ESB was for the original trilogy)
> 
> I still like TFA quite a lot (we have rewatched it a lot as my kids really like it).  Certainly in the top half of all Star Wars movies, off the top of my head:
> 
> - Empire
> - Rouge One
> gap
> - New Hope
> - TFA
> gap
> - Return of the Jedi
> - Revenge of the Sith
> gap
> - Phantom Menace
> - Attack of the Clones



I consider myself a pretty big SW fan and just didn't love Rogue One like I feel like I should have. I think it was knowing the story that makes me rate it lower...Just like I'll see the Han Solo movie, but I'm not OMG dying for it.

I'm ok with Abrams. He makes solid movies and I really enjoyed TFA overall. Could have used less Jedi crap, but I find that true in all the movies. The Sith are just a more interesting crew for me.

Also, I'm sad about the lack of express service for my trip starting Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Princess handbag ornaments

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-new-princess-villain-handbag-ornaments-available-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

http://micechat.com/170504-disneyland-photo-update-hinges-creak/
*
*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I consider myself a pretty big SW fan and just didn't love Rogue One like I feel like I should have. I think it was knowing the story that makes me rate it lower...Just like I'll see the Han Solo movie, but I'm not OMG dying for it.
> 
> I'm ok with Abrams. He makes solid movies and I really enjoyed TFA overall. Could have used less Jedi crap, but I find that true in all the movies. The Sith are just a more interesting crew for me.
> 
> Also, I'm sad about the lack of express service for my trip starting Sunday.



I am actually with you about the Han Solo movie - much other characters that have less known about them (and I am even less excited about a potential Obi Wan movie).   

I thought Rogue One just had a different feel and told a story that we knew the outcome but not really how it happened.  I liked a lot of the characters in it and thought interesting to bring in the Guardians of the Whills (and thus the impact of the Whills in general being involved in future movies).  I also appreciated that basically everyone dies vs magically making it out ok in the end


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am actually with you about the Han Solo movie - much other characters that have less known about them (and I am even less excited about a potential Obi Wan movie).
> 
> I thought Rogue One just had a different feel and told a story that we knew the outcome but not really how it happened.  I liked a lot of the characters in it and thought interesting to bring in the Guardians of the Whills (and thus the impact of the Whills in general being involved in future movies).  I also appreciated that basically everyone dies vs magically making it out ok in the end



Ugh - the Obi Wan movie? The goody goody of goody goodies. I have 0 interest in that Jedi love fest I'll hope it'll at least bring some cool costumes, which was the most redeeming quality of the prequels and one of the worst things about Rogue One, but I totally agree about the ending. I was so happy they went with it. When are we going to get Darth Maul's story? He's such a cool character we know little about him. 

I really hope that SWL includes some of the really cool SW characters/species. I'd love to see General Ackbar, Watto, Utapauns, Kaminoans, etc. roaming around, in meet and greets, at the bar, at the hotel...so many cool species, maybe they can add a "species of SW" land to AK.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apple's main event (iPhone reveal) is today. John Lasseter is in the audience.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Ray's expansion and restrooms open
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...-seating-now-open-cosmic-rays-starlight-cafe/


Just thought I'd point out that the restrooms were like that back in August when I visited Magic Kingdom (I think the 17th August)


----------



## umichigan10

LSLS said:


> Yikes.  We were at Art of Animation for one night last week before fleeing the hurricane, and that place needed a lot MORE staff.  They had 4 people dealing with 50-60 people trying to get early checkouts to leave the storm, our room had water damage on the bathroom door (with paint chipping away as well), and the bathtub had an empty shampoo bottle sitting in it.


Old key west housekeeping was the same. I wasn't even mad at the staff there but it was evident at multiple points of our trip they were understaffed (which is unacceptable given prices across property, but especially ridiculous given the cost of DVC and whatnot)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joseph Gordon Levitt confirmed for The Last Jedi

https://twitter.com/starwarsviii8/status/907226730074710016


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Episode 9 has been moved to December 20th, 2019 release

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/907686475512160256


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Episode 9 has been moved to December 20th, 2019 release
> 
> https://twitter.com/starwars/status/907686475512160256



Not gonna say I called it, but...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Episode 9 has been moved to December 20th, 2019 release
> 
> https://twitter.com/starwars/status/907686475512160256


That's not surprising. I would rather have them make a great movie than rush it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I really hope that SWL includes some of the really cool SW characters/species. I'd love to see *General Ackbar*, Watto, Utapauns, Kaminoans, etc. roaming around, in meet and greets, at the bar, at the hotel...so many cool species, maybe they can add a "species of SW" land to AK.



It's ADMIRAL Akbar there, princess...don't dis the greatest bit character in motion picture history...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's not surprising. I would rather have them make a *great movie *than rush it.



They better get a new director, then...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Old key west housekeeping was the same. I wasn't even mad at the staff there but it was evident at multiple points of our trip they were understaffed (which is unacceptable given prices across property, but especially ridiculous given the cost of DVC and whatnot)



They have been cutting/consolidating staffing at resorts for 20 years...

...I guess nobody noticed before?

Does it really take 90 minutes to deliver a pillow?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Joseph Gordon Levitt confirmed for The Last Jedi
> 
> https://twitter.com/starwarsviii8/status/907226730074710016



I'm sure he's thrilled...remember he was in a yoda costume at the premier of the tfa


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Episode 9 has been moved to December 20th, 2019 release
> 
> https://twitter.com/starwars/status/907686475512160256



Well, that didn't take long. I'm not sure why Star Wars is in such a hurry to move away from December. They sort of end up with the holidays practically to themselves, whereas the summer tends to end up with a 2-3 week window.

The other problem here is no Star Wars movie for fiscal 2019 (Oct 2018-Sep 2019). 

The benefit for WDW fans- SW:GE is Orlando now gets opening with Episode 9 ->


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Well, that didn't take long. I'm not sure why Star Wars is in such a hurry to move away from December. They sort of end up with the holidays practically to themselves, whereas the summer tends to end up with a 2-3 week window.
> 
> The other problem here is no Star Wars movie for fiscal 2019 (Oct 2018-Sep 2019).
> 
> *The benefit for WDW fans- SW:GE is Orlando now gets opening with Episode 9 ->*



How is that beneficial in any way?


But seriously...they should release in October or November...December 15 openings limit merchandising for the holiday season


----------



## Fantasia79

New Inside Disney parks video

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/09/new-inside-disney-parks-fall-returns-to-disney-parks/

Always so well produced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, that didn't take long. I'm not sure why Star Wars is in such a hurry to move away from December. They sort of end up with the holidays practically to themselves, whereas the summer tends to end up with a 2-3 week window.
> 
> *The other problem here is no Star Wars movie for fiscal 2019 (Oct 2018-Sep 2019). *
> 
> The benefit for WDW fans- SW:GE is Orlando now gets opening with Episode 9 ->



well, unless they really fast track the Obi Wan movie - but likely correct

Will be kinda nice for both SWGE to be open for Episode IX release - probably will be cool to be in either one when the movie opens


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> How is that beneficial in any way?
> 
> 
> But seriously...they should release in October or November...December 15 openings limit merchandising for the holiday season



It's beneficial for those that want an event (and are willing to pay for it.) Good chance there will be some sort of package with premiere of the new movie combined with entry to Star Wars Land. 

December 15th opening don't limit merchandising. They started selling Last Jedi crap two weeks ago. There's typically a box office lull (in US) from Thanksgiving weekend to the weekend of the 15th, so it's a very strategic release.  Just saying Rogue One's $536 million and Force Awakens $950 million domestic didn't upset anyone.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> *It's beneficial for those that want an event (and are willing to pay for it.) Good chance there will be some sort of package with premiere of the new movie combined with entry to Star Wars Land. *
> 
> December 15th opening don't limit merchandising. They started selling Last Jedi crap two weeks ago. There's typically a box office lull (in US) from Thanksgiving weekend to the weekend of the 15th, so it's a very strategic release.  Just saying Rogue One's $536 million and Force Awakens $950 million domestic didn't upset anyone.



We've talked about this before...how would you like your beating?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

Breaking news: "News Round Up 2017" thread achives the million views milestone.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> They have been cutting/consolidating staffing at resorts for 20 years...
> 
> ...I guess nobody noticed before?
> 
> Does it really take 90 minutes to deliver a pillow?


I don't know about a pillow, but it took them until 5 o'clock to do trash and towel....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Delano Fiedler said:


> Breaking news: "News Round Up 2017" thread achives the million views milestone.


That's exciting!


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's ADMIRAL Akbar there, princess...don't dis the greatest bit character in motion picture history...



I'm sorry, you're so right. Stupid medicine head...I hold my head in shame...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amberpi said:


> I'm sorry, you're so right. Stupid medicine head...I hold my head in shame...



You can't demote the poor guy just cause he fell for a trap. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I'm sorry, you're so right. Stupid medicine head...I hold my head in shame...




A likely excuse...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You can't demote the poor guy just cause he fell for a trap. Happens to the best of us.



Well...technically it's not a demotion...it would be a side grade...

But every squid knows it's the admirals that look the most sharp in the dress unis and get the chicks...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney's live-action Aladdin film has moved its release date from December 20, 2019 to May 24, 2019. It basically switched premiere dates with Episode IX of Star Wars.

Source: http://www.theatermania.com/los-ang...aladdin-announces-new-release-date_82390.html


----------



## rteetz

Delano Fiedler said:


> Breaking news: "News Round Up 2017" thread achives the million views milestone.


Wouldn't be able to do it without all of you fabulous people!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Walt Disney Company has announced that it is committing $2.5 Million to Hurricane Irma recovery efforts.

Source: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...very-efforts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo090620170004G


----------



## Lee Matthews

********** said:


> The other problem here is no Star Wars movie for fiscal 2019 (Oct 2018-Sep 2019).



Don't be surprised if the Han Solo movie with its reshoots also gets pushed back to Christmas 2018. Best time of the year for Disney to release these films


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I don't know about a pillow, but it took them until 5 o'clock to do trash and towel....



Because one of the goals of dvc was to eliminate housekeeping staff...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lee Matthews said:


> Don't be surprised if the Han Solo movie with its reshoots also gets pushed back to Christmas 2018. Best time of the year for Disney to release these films



Are people more likely to buy tickets to trash if they are feeling the holiday spirit?


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Because one of the goals of dvc was to all eliminate housekeeping staff...


On the flip side you have a clientele which has paid more than most towards the bottom line. Empty the damn trash


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Walt Disney Company has announced that it is committing $2.5 Million to Hurricane Irma recovery efforts.
> 
> Source: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...very-efforts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo090620170004G



Seems to me they should help their own employees who are affected in particular.


----------



## Lee Matthews

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are people more likely to buy tickets to trash if they are feeling the holiday spirit?



Yep lol


----------



## MissGina5

LSLS said:


> Yikes.  We were at Art of Animation for one night last week before fleeing the hurricane, and that place needed a lot MORE staff.  They had 4 people dealing with 50-60 people trying to get early checkouts to leave the storm, our room had water damage on the bathroom door (with paint chipping away as well), and the bathtub had an empty shampoo bottle sitting in it.


This seems like a mistake considering all the new lands heading for WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Seems to me they should help their own employees who are affected in particular.



Not sure about with Irma but I know in the past there have been lots of stories of Disney helping out their CMs after events above and beyond what most companies do so I would expect this to be in addition to helping CMs not instead of


----------



## MissGina5

I wonder if these layoffs have to do with the union negotiations?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I wonder if these layoffs have to do with the union negotiations?


I don't think so. They don't seem to be targeting front line positions.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Am I the only cynic that just assumes Disney can write off all the aid they're giving to their employees/the area for the hurricane and that is why they are so willing to do it? Tax write off and good publicity, can't lose.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I wonder if these layoffs have to do with the union negotiations?



Unions have no power in Florida...they've legislated against it.

Heavy influence in Tallahassee, quietly, behind the scenes...was reported provided by a certain entertainment company...obvious reasons there


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Am I the only cynic that just assumes Disney can write off all the aid they're giving to their employees/the area for the hurricane and that is why they are so willing to do it? Tax write off and good publicity, can't lose.



...standard operating procedure.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> This seems like a mistake considering all the new lands heading for WDW



Eliminating employees is not a mistake...it's a non-negotiable strategic goal.

Cut where you can to use some
Of your huge work force to generate new revenue streams...

...business 101, in essence.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Seems to me they should help their own employees who are affected in particular.



Agree...while I applaud any charitable donation (provided it's to charities that aren't 90% overhead)...I would rather local contributions as opposed to a check to "aid"...


----------



## danikoski

amberpi said:


> Ugh - the Obi Wan movie? The goody goody of goody goodies. I have 0 interest in that Jedi love fest I'll hope it'll at least bring some cool costumes, which was the most redeeming quality of the prequels and one of the worst things about Rogue One, but I totally agree about the ending. I was so happy they went with it. When are we going to get Darth Maul's story? He's such a cool character we know little about him.



Not sure if you've ever watched Clone Wars or Rebels but they dive into some Obi Wan's past and Darth Maul's past and life after Phantom Menace. There is also a poignant light saber duel between the two in Rebels (yep, I said poignant for a light saber duel). Both Clone Wars and Rebels are way better than any of the prequels, in my opinion.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> Well, that didn't take long. I'm not sure why Star Wars is in such a hurry to move away from December. They sort of end up with the holidays practically to themselves, whereas the summer tends to end up with a 2-3 week window.



Wonder Woman II is slated to open the week before, so it won't be as quiet as it could be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Agree...while I applaud any charitable donation (provided it's to charities that aren't 90% overhead)...I would rather a local contributions as opposed to a check to "aid"...


Do we know where it's going yet?  I am a fan of giving locally... more of an ability to see mission delivery directly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Not sure if you've ever watched Clone Wars or Rebels but they dive into some Obi Wan's past and Darth Maul's past and life after Phantom Menace. There is also a poignant light saber duel between the two in Rebels (yep, I said poignant for a light saber duel). Both Clone Wars and Rebels are way better than any of the prequels, in my opinion.



Definitely- plus they have characters like the Bendu and just the concept of the Force outside of Jedi/Sith ... which seems to be relevant for the upcoming films based of the shot of the Books of the Whills is the preview for Episode VIII and the concept of grays and stuff


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Both clone wars and rebels are way better than the prequels and I can argue elements of TFA as well...

...because it was written by Star Wars fans - dave Filoni in particular - and not by:

1. George Lucas's accountants
2. Bob igers accountants.

There's just no way to diminish the impact on the Hollywood money machine from the story.  Sometimes I've wished that they never made new movies at all...

...I mean even beyond the EVERYDAY since the prequels came out.


----------



## STLstone

lockedoutlogic said:


> Eliminating employees is not a mistake...it's a non-negotiable strategic goal.
> 
> *Cut where you can* to use some
> Of your huge work force to generate new revenue streams...
> 
> ...business 101, in essence.


But if you actually cut where you _can't_, that is a mistake.

If people are noticing a lack of housekeeping and it leads to unhappy, and possibly fewer customers, that could be considered a "mistake."


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> But if you actually cut where you _can't_, that is a mistake.
> 
> If people are noticing a lack of housekeeping and it leads to unhappy, and possibly fewer customers, that could be considered a "mistake."



But you just walked into my greater point:  nobody cares/makes them pay for it.

Double prices, reduce hours, upcharge for nonsense, cut the day's in half to charge double...

...nothing...just more "does anyone know when the MVMCP tickets go on sale?  Thanks!"

...in January


----------



## STLstone

lockedoutlogic said:


> But you just walked into my greater point:  nobody cares/makes them pay for it.
> 
> Double prices, reduce hours, upcharge for nonsense, cut the day's in half to charge double...
> 
> ...nothing...just more "does anyone know when the MVMCP tickets go on sale?  Thanks!"
> 
> ...in January


People noticed the lack of housekeeping. They cared. BUT to the other half of your point: will they stop coming? Not yet, it seems.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

STLstone said:


> But if you actually cut where you _can't_, that is a mistake.
> 
> If people are noticing a lack of housekeeping and it leads to unhappy, and possibly fewer customers, that could be considered a "mistake."


People expect a lot from housekeeping and general services when they pay those Disney resort rates.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> People noticed the lack of housekeeping. They cared. BUT to the other half of your point: will they stop coming? *Not yet, it seems*.



So where's the important part of your statement?

I been watching this for a long time


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> Both clone wars and rebels are way better than the prequels and I can argue elements of TFA as well...
> 
> ...because it was written by Star Wars fans - dave Filoni in particular - and not by:
> 
> 1. George Lucas's accountants
> 2. Bob igers accountants.
> 
> There's just no way to diminish the impact on the Hollywood money machine from the story.  Sometimes I've wished that they never made new movies at all...
> 
> ...I mean even beyond the EVERYDAY since the prequels came out.



I'm hoping that SW:GE pulls from Rebels and Clone Wars. I think one of the reasons Rebels, somewhat with Clone Wars, and even Rogue One work well is that not everything is focused on Skywalkers. Other characters are flushed out with rather compelling stories. And, when they vere away from Skywalkers, they don't have as much baggage to deal with. There is more room to play with the story. They can't do that as much with the main movies. But I'm hoping Last Jedi brings in elements from Rebels and Clone Wars. I'd like to see some of the characters too, but we will see.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Delano Fiedler said:


> People expect a lot from housekeeping and general services when they pay those Disney resort rates.



But it doesn't matter if they don't get it...the rooms are full regardless.

I'm an observer of people...always have been.  And I observed them very closely in Orlando...particularly at the hotels.

People have no spine when it comes to wdw...they act like 10 year olds and can't snap out of it in 99% of cases.

Or even worse: college kids with credit cards.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> I'm hoping that SW:GE pulls from Rebels and Clone Wars. I think one of the reasons Rebels, somewhat with Clone Wars, and even Rogue One work well is that not everything is focused on Skywalkers. Other characters are flushed out with rather compelling stories. And, when they vere away from Skywalkers, they don't have as much baggage to deal with. There is more room to play with the story. They can't do that as much with the main movies. But I'm hoping Last Jedi brings in elements from Rebels and Clone Wars. I'd like to see some of the characters too, but we will see.



I've said this before...

The real miscalculation was that everyone wanted to see their heros again and Lucas screwed up by not doing the sequels in 99...the backstory could have been done at any time..

But look up video from circa 2000...particularly fisher...and that was still Princess Leia.

What they put out there now simply was not.  They could have done the crossover more effectively then.  But george was stupid and wanted to put bad video games on screen.

Now what a mess...prequels that are awful (sorry...I know kids played with those toys...but they are simply bad movies.  It's not one of these "personal preference" things)...and this current mess.

We never saw the big three together on screen again!  Thanks, JJ...you got one shot and you pooched it.

If the whole point was to "find Luke"...I think you could have worked it a tad better.

Now this fisher mess...and there was all this lamentation when it happened...but when i saw the toxicology, the sympathy declined significantly.

But what have they done with Ep 8?  Fisher was supposedly supposed to Be key to 9...how's that working?  Terrible - it seems.

And please...dear god...no chump write off for Hamill.

Hamill IS Star Wars...that can't be overstated.  Don't Do It!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> But if you actually cut where you _can't_, that is a mistake.
> 
> If people are noticing a lack of housekeeping and it leads to unhappy, and possibly fewer customers, that could be considered a "mistake."



Plus I am sure that program they had where you got a gift card for not having housekeeping during your stay was just a test to see if they could roll it out further 

I am sure there are some areas they could cut staff from - every company has some areas that have some "fat" ... the issue is usually that companies start by wanting to get rid of just from the areas they can afford to, then realize that isn't enough to meet their financial goals and wind up asking all areas to cut which leads to deficiencies in some areas. 

Hopefully in the end the reshuffle and restaff for the new lands and stuff but I can definitely see some "growing pains" between then and now


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus I am sure that program they had where you got a gift card for not having housekeeping during your stay was just a test to see if they could roll it out further
> 
> I am sure there are some areas they could cut staff from - every company has some areas that have some "fat" ... the issue is usually that companies start by wanting to get rid of just from the areas they can afford to, then realize that isn't enough to meet their financial goals and wind up asking all areas to cut which leads to deficiencies in some areas.
> 
> Hopefully in the end the reshuffle and restaff for the new lands and stuff but I can definitely see some "growing pains" between then and now



The reputation and customer loyalty that disney enjoys is in large part because they were willing to pay for the "fat"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> The reputation and customer loyalty that disney enjoys is in large part because they were willing to pay for the "fat"



i agree, and ideally they would be adding CMs and not cutting ... just saying that some areas can afford it more than others.  that is, some areas are at 90% of where they should be and some are at 70% - hopefully they cut more from the 90% areas than the 70%


----------



## rteetz

*News

2017 Disney Food & Wine Cookbook Shares Recipes Coast to Coast*


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I've said this before...
> 
> The real miscalculation was that everyone wanted to see their heros again and Lucas screwed up by not doing the sequels in 99...the backstory could have been done at any time..
> 
> But look up video from circa 2000...particularly fisher...and that was still Princess Leia.
> 
> What they put out there now simply was not.  They could have done the crossover more effectively then.  But george was stupid and wanted to put bad video games on screen.
> 
> Now what a mess...prequels that are awful (sorry...I know kids played with those toys...but they are simply bad movies.  It's not one of these "personal preference" things)...and this current mess.
> 
> We never saw the big three together on screen again!  Thanks, JJ...you got one shot and you pooched it.
> 
> If the whole point was to "find Luke"...I think you could have worked it a tad better.
> 
> Now this fisher mess...and there was all this lamentation when it happened...but when i saw the toxicology, the sympathy declined significantly.
> 
> But what have they done with Ep 8?  Fisher was supposedly supposed to Be key to 9...how's that working?  Terrible - it seems.
> 
> And please...dear god...no chump write off for Hamill.
> 
> Hamill IS Star Wars...that can't be overstated.  Don't Do It!!!


I'm pretty convinced Luke is gonna die off in the December movie. No insider scoop or anything, but just a hunch


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I'm pretty convinced Luke is gonna die off in the December movie. No insider scoop or anything, but just a hunch



Me too...which means the end of Star Wars.

The Ford thing was so telegraphed. JJ Obvious signature move.

Nothing they've introduced is strong enough to carry this boat..

Disney will likely get Johnny depp and Robert Downey jr involved...before they go the way of fisher.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I'm pretty convinced Luke is gonna die off in the December movie. No insider scoop or anything, but just a hunch



Well, at some point he needs to die and become a force ghost to be with Obi wan and Yoda and Anikan.  Could happen in 8 or 9 though


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, at some point he needs to die and become a force ghost to be with Obi wan and Yoda and Anikan.  Could happen in 8 or 9 though



He does?   Has to die?

It made sense in the first go around...all the characters were strong.

This group isn't close to that level as it stands.  Only really ren...and everyone hates him


----------



## rteetz

We have two threads to discuss Star Wars. Let's take it there please


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

danikoski said:


> I'm hoping that SW:GE pulls from Rebels and Clone Wars. I think one of the reasons Rebels, somewhat with Clone Wars, and even Rogue One work well is that not everything is focused on Skywalkers. Other characters are flushed out with rather compelling stories. And, when they vere away from Skywalkers, they don't have as much baggage to deal with. There is more room to play with the story. They can't do that as much with the main movies. But I'm hoping Last Jedi brings in elements from Rebels and Clone Wars. I'd like to see some of the characters too, but we will see.



This has been my complaint with SW lately. There are way more people in the universe than Skywalkers and Solos and their friends. Why in the world the movies won't go way back and do a big Sith/Jedi war is beyond me. I think that is why I liked Rogue One so much. New characters. I know it's shocking but I don't need Jedi or lightsabers in my SW movies. Hell, I've been arguing for a Rogue Squadron movie/tv series forever (Rogue Squadron after Luke). 



umichigan10 said:


> I'm pretty convinced Luke is gonna die off in the December movie. No insider scoop or anything, but just a hunch



I thought it was going to be one of the main three per movie. But now, who knows. 

I have been wondering if they will make Luke or Rey the main villain. Unless Snope is really ramped up in this next film there is just no major villain. Don't even try to tell me whiny Kylo is a villain, he can't even best newcomer Rey with a lightsaber. Luke would own him, he is not much of a threat.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> We have two threads to discuss Star Wars. Let's take it there please



Is there bigger news for disney than Star Wars?

I know what you're saying...but this is the important stuff, ya know?

I'll move off this thread as requested.  Party over on the abrams thread, everybody!

...then we're going streaking...through the quad, into the gymnasium!


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> This group isn't close to that level as it stands.  Only really ren...and everyone hates him



Shut your mouth. I LOVE Kylo Ren.

BTW, lol, have you read this bit about ESPN? https://www.newyorker.com/culture/c...in-trumps-rowdy-america?mbid=social_facebook? I don't care about sportsball, but I did read this one, due in large part to the WDW impact.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Shut your mouth. I LOVE Kylo Ren.
> 
> BTW, lol, have you read this bit about ESPN? https://www.newyorker.com/culture/c...in-trumps-rowdy-america?mbid=social_facebook? I don't care about sportsball, but I did read this one, due in large part to the WDW impact.



I will give it a look...but coming from the New Yorker, I know what to expect...


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I will give it a look...but coming from the New Yorker, I know what to expect...



That'll be amazing reporting?

I'm always happy when major media picks up Disney stories! I'd love for more coverage to be posted here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Shut your mouth. I LOVE Kylo Ren.
> 
> BTW, lol, have you read this bit about ESPN? https://www.newyorker.com/culture/c...in-trumps-rowdy-america?mbid=social_facebook? I don't care about sportsball, but I did read this one, due in large part to the WDW impact.



I read that and my first reaction is that is a ridiculous take - or at least ridiculous that the reason cited is the main downfall of ESPN ... then I just saw another article posted by the Ringer about the topic and at least 50% of the comments were about how what was cited in the New Yorker article is the problem with ESPN, so what do I know 

Personally I think the big problem with ESPN is that 10 years ago you basically had to have it to be in the loop on major sporting news and they had all the experts and that was the only way to hear from them .... now with Twitter and and a bunch of other entities that have experts that are just as good or better that you can hear from directly, you don't need Sportscenter, so no issue not having it when you cut the cord

Plus they started to think they were bigger than the games themselves and that their "starts" were as big as the athletes.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> That'll be amazing reporting?
> 
> I'm always happy when major media picks up Disney stories! I'd love for more coverage to be posted here.



Intelligent sarcasm...contrary to "media for the stupid"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I actually think that they are dead on...I never watch espn anymore except for the rare times they have an ACTUAL GAME on that is interesting...I'll look at their website a couple times a week to scan the headlines...

But they are a lighting rod.  Their programming has become cheap (due to lost revenue) and is catering to fanbase that's not gaining in popularity in the current environment.

They are often a lighting rod for the Wrong Wing...used as an easy rallying point for the followers.  Espn does itself no favors there...for sure...but even sportstalk has spent the last couple years talking about espn politics at least once a week.

We live in the era of misdirection.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Satuli Canteen ending Breakfast service

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/satul...ntinuing-breakfast-service-lunch-begins-10am/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lengthy refurb for GF pool and pool bar

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...r-length-refurbishment-beginning-november.htm


----------



## Irish_Mike

New Coco trailer released


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Satuli Canteen ending Breakfast service
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/satul...ntinuing-breakfast-service-lunch-begins-10am/



I had read pretty positive reviews of the breakfast there, but really wasn't much time as was really only offered from 9am to 10am .... Wonder if they might ever offer a paid early morning hours that included breakfast and access to the rides in the future


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had read pretty positive reviews of the breakfast there, but really wasn't much time as was really only offered from 9am to 10am .... Wonder if they might ever offer a paid early morning hours that included breakfast and access to the rides in the future



Until he posted that...I didn't know the place existed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Until he posted that...I didn't know the place existed.



wait, you didn't know Sautu'li Canteen existed?  That is probably my 2nd favorite part of the entire land and is getting tons of positive press - has amazing food, good portions, was the first to have the mobile ordering, etc


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Until he posted that...I didn't know the place existed.


It is the major dining venue within Pandora...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak Peek of Disney•Pixar’s ‘Coco’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and See the Brand New Trailer Released Today


----------



## rteetz

*News

Exclusive Merchandise Commemorates Moonlight Magic*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Exclusive Merchandise Commemorates Moonlight Magic*



The DVC exclusive parties lately have been the only time I've ever wished I was DVC. It's a bit steep of a buy in though just to meet some exclusive characters. But I am jealous.


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> Until he posted that...I didn't know the place existed.



Never heard of it either.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, you didn't know Sautu'li Canteen existed?  That is probably my 2nd favorite part of the entire land and is getting tons of positive press - has amazing food, good portions, was the first to have the mobile ordering, etc



It's no secret that I'm a geek for history, the business angle, and the technical construction details of the disney parks...

...I haven't looked at that miniland at all...

And it wasn't intentional...I just realized i haven't.

Part of it is legit: I'm trying not to prejudge it.  And the first hand accounts I've received from those that have been there are "mixed", to be fair.

But I never even looked anything up to this point.  Now if I wasn't in Star Wars within the first couple of months (highly unlikely)...I'm sure I scour the visuals and details prior.

...so maybe IP does matter in the parks, no?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The DVC exclusive parties lately have been the only time I've ever wished I was DVC. It's a bit steep of a buy in though just to meet some exclusive characters. But I am jealous.



Because it isn't a good deal anymore...a dozen or so+ years ago, it works fine then and now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's no secret that I'm a geek for history, the business angle, and the technical construction details of the disney parks...
> 
> ...I haven't looked at that miniland at all...
> 
> And it wasn't intentional...I just realized i haven't.
> 
> Part of it is legit: I'm trying not to prejudge it.  And the first hand accounts I've received from those that have been there are "mixed", to be fair.
> 
> But I never even looked anything up to this point.  Now if I wasn't in Star Wars within the first couple of months (highly unlikely)...I'm sure I scour the visuals and details prior.
> 
> ...so maybe IP does matter in the parks, no?



Ok, just know you have been hyper critical of the land so to not even be aware of one of the high points of the land stood out to me


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, just know you have been hyper critical of the land so to not even be aware of one of the high points of the land stood out to me



Just so you know...I've not been hypercritical of the operating, as constructed land at all...cause I haven't seen it.

I've been hypercritical of the concept, thought process, management and construction of it...which nothing has really come to light to lessen that criticism.

And I was speculating that it won't do what is needed for AK and due to cost may limit further investment in Ak...that remains to be scene...but I know the beast.

So...what was the point?  I've gone cross eyed...

(That was cute, quick little "like" there too...want to play?)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Just so you know...I've not been hypercritical of the operating, as constructed land at all...cause I haven't seen it.
> 
> I've been hypercritical of the concept, thought process, management and construction of it...which nothing has really come to light to lessen that criticism.
> 
> And I was speculating that it won't do what is needed for AK and due to cost may limit further investment in Ak...that remains to be scene...but I know the beast.
> 
> So...what was the point?  I've gone cross eyed...
> 
> (That was cute, quick little "like" there too...want to play?)



Well, I consider what they developed with Sautu'li as part of the overall concept of the land - and is something new to Disney with the type of food they have and the mobile ordering, etc,.

I think it helped do what they wanted for AK - which was to enable it to be open at night time/expand the hours/etc. .... it alone isn't enough, they need more, but I think it can be a very strong piece to what AK can eventually be 

Though I know I am biased as I loved AK as it was and could spend hours wandering around it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I consider what they developed with Sautu'li as part of the overall concept of the land - and is something new to Disney with the type of food they have and the mobile ordering, etc,.
> 
> I think it helped do what they wanted for AK - which was to enable it to be open at night time/expand the hours/etc. .... it alone isn't enough, they need more, but I think it can be a very strong piece to what AK can eventually be
> 
> Though I know I am biased as I loved AK as it was and could spend hours wandering around it



Hey that's fine...my original comment wasn't a criticism of the food place...I'm just saying I had no idea it existed.  It just kinda happened and that's open for interpretation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> New Coco trailer released



still not sold on it, but we shall see.  Also not a fan of using non-original music (odd hearing Bittersweet Symphony underneath it) especially for a movie so focused around music


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> The Ford thing was so telegraphed. JJ Obvious signature move.



Ford did NOT want to play Han Solo again.  He stated it many times.  So when they announced he signed on for Episode 7, I said "What?  That's awesome...wait..I bet they gave him a boatload of money and promised to kill him off so he could be done with it".


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Ford did NOT want to play Han Solo again.  He stated it many times.  So when they announced he signed on for Episode 7, I said "What?  That's awesome...wait..I bet they gave him a boatload of money and promised to kill him off so he could be done with it".



You know...some people around this neck of the woods can't digest the straight truth the way you dished it out as I can...

...stand by with the Heimlich maneuver


----------



## circus4u

Limited Release Disney Villains Shirts
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/new-limited-release-disney-villains-shirts/

Halloween shirts released
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/new-yesterears-halloween-limited-release-shirts-available/


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> Until he posted that...I didn't know the place existed.



I don't believe you.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hey that's fine...my original comment wasn't a criticism of the food place...I'm just saying I had no idea it existed.  It just kinda happened and that's open for interpretation.



it did make me chuckle that you hadn't heard of the place at all, just because it's been all over the boards, but to be fair, I had little to no idea about what they offered for breakfast so what do I know!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Crescent Lake boat service unavailable today 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...dship-boat-service-unavailable-from-today.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Trader Sams will be a new version of the hitchhiking ghost mug for Halloween


----------



## lockedoutlogic

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> it did make me chuckle that you hadn't heard of the place at all, just because it's been all over the boards, but to be fair, I had little to no idea about what they offered for breakfast so what do I know!



Yes...but there's a lot of things "all over the boards" that should be doused in gasoline and ignited...

I stay away from those as best I can...

This isn't one of them...but people have to be "selective" in their disboards intake.  Many things conveyed/discussed here are kinda pointless...which is understandable.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> I don't believe you.



You should...

Because the only things till today I read/followed was some general discussion of the two rides, an occasional peak at the wait times, and how it's affecting overall crowd levels in the park.

You can not believe me...but that would make you incorrect in this case.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You should...
> 
> Because the only things till today I read/followed was some general discussion of the two rides, an occasional peak at the wait times, and how it's affecting overall crowd levels in the park.
> 
> You can not believe me...but that would make you incorrect in this case.


You don't read many threads then. One of the main things in the land is the food and has been getting great reviews.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> You don't read many threads then. One of the main things in the land is the food and has been getting great reviews.



What is getting lost in translation?

My whole point was to say I didn't know about the food because I hadn't done any research on the scenery stuff...so I'll agree with you: I'm not reading many threads...

You have be selective around here.


----------



## circus4u

Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park to Reopen Thursday After Hurricane Irma Forces Closure
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/disne...eopen-thursday-hurricane-irma-forces-closure/


----------



## mikepizzo

Reddog1134 said:


> Ford did NOT want to play Han Solo again.  He stated it many times.  So when they announced he signed on for Episode 7, I said "What?  That's awesome...wait..I bet they gave him a boatload of money and promised to kill him off so he could be done with it".



Don't forget about the alleged stipulation that Disney would also work with him on getting an Indy 5 released.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> Don't forget about the alleged stipulation that Disney would also work with him on getting an Indy 5 released.



How dare you?

This is ALL about the character development...not about the money.

Don't insult an artist at his craft...or he'll fly a plane into you while napping.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween themed treats at the Ganachery

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...m-the-ganachery-arrive-just-in-time-for-fall/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney After Hours event is back 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...icketed-event-to-take-place-in-early-2018.htm


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney After Hours event is back
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...icketed-event-to-take-place-in-early-2018.htm



Fire torpedoes, Mr. Sulu!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney After Hours event is back
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...icketed-event-to-take-place-in-early-2018.htm




not surprised - people who attended seemed to really like it and I think you can get more done during that time than a regular day at MK - plus you can get in early to see the fireworks, etc. and this includes admission, not in addition to it so on a short trip or something I could see it making sense or just to do something different


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney After Hours event is back
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...icketed-event-to-take-place-in-early-2018.htm



Does anyone know what the price/hours were last year? I assume it's a lot more exclusive than the Halloween parties at that price for only 3 hours. I've always been more interested in this one that the Early Morning Magic offering, but we just don't go the time of year it has been offered so far. Planning on December next year, and if I squeezed another trip in I'd probably want it to be for Toy Story opening.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know what the price/hours were last year? I *assume* it's a lot more exclusive than the Halloween parties at that price for only 3 hours. I've always been more interested in this one that the Early Morning Magic offering, but we just don't go the time of year it has been offered so far. Planning on December next year, and if I squeezed another trip in I'd probably want it to be for Toy Story opening.



...I think I see the problem here


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...I think I see the problem here



I'll remember this when you pretend to have never heard of this even to seem cool because it's not something you personally care about.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> I'll remember this when you pretend to have never heard of this even to seem cool because it's not something you personally care about.



You're joking right?  You have convinced yourself I'm a closet avatarland fiend?

You have failed to pay attention...or are living on a planet with no oxygen/gravity

And it was $149 before and they dumped them on dvc for $75 and still few were sold.


----------



## a4matte

circus4u said:


> Limited Release Disney Villains Shirts
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/new-limited-release-disney-villains-shirts/



There are hundreds of shirts incredibly similar to that villains one on knock-off websites. That design feels incredibly lazy coming from Disney.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trader Sams will be a new version of the hitchhiking ghost mug for Halloween



Source on this?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know what the price/hours were last year? I assume it's a lot more exclusive than the Halloween parties at that price for only 3 hours. I've always been more interested in this one that the Early Morning Magic offering, but we just don't go the time of year it has been offered so far. Planning on December next year, and if I squeezed another trip in I'd probably want it to be for Toy Story opening.


Reports from those who attended was that there were far fewer people than at MNSSHP or MVMCP.  I did this for free -- a giveaway to DVC members when I presume they didn't have "enough" bookings. 

Now, if they really publicize it, I have no idea what attendance would be like -- what they have #tickets capped at. 

Despite the gibes on this one, they're bringing it back... so presumably they either did make $$ off of it, or at least they think they will now.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Reports from those who attended was that there were far fewer people than at MNSSHP or MVMCP.  I did this for free -- a giveaway to DVC members when I presume they didn't have "enough" bookings.
> 
> Now, if they really publicize it, I have no idea what attendance would be like -- what they have #tickets capped at.
> 
> Despite the gibes on this one, they're bringing it back... so presumably they either did make $$ off of it, or at least they think they will now.



They seem pretty committed to this one even after the lukewarm response. I would do it if they offered that DVC price again but not even at that $119 point. It's moot in my case since I can't see them offering it during the summer. But if they did, I would seriously consider only if there was a discounted price just because it seems really interesting.


----------



## LSLS

wareagle57 said:


> I'll remember this when you pretend to have never heard of this even to seem cool because it's not something you personally care about.



I'll say this.  I knew there was food in Pandora, I knew people have said there was good food there.  I had no idea this was the name of it, and I don't really know what they are offering there.  Since I haven't really had any trips planned, I haven't looked into it much.


----------



## romitaz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crescent Lake boat service unavailable today
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...dship-boat-service-unavailable-from-today.htm


Well dang.  We check in at the Boardwalk in a week and like the boats.  Maybe they will be back up soon.


----------



## dclpluto

romitaz said:


> Well dang.  We check in at the Boardwalk in a week and like the boats.  Maybe they will be back up soon.



I thought I read a report that they are back running. I'm at boardwalk now getting a late start because of the dvc event last night. Heading to get some milk soon at store I will let you know what I see. If the boats are not running they will have buses for you for those who don't want to or can't walk to Epcot or Hollywood studios


----------



## Delano Fiedler

dclpluto said:


> I thought I read a report that they are back running. I'm at boardwalk now getting a late start because of the dvc event last night. Heading to get some milk soon at store I will let you know what I see. If the boats are not running they will have buses for you for those who don't want to or can't walk to Epcot or Hollywood studios


I really enjoy the Boardwalk-Epcot path, such a pleasant walk and with a great view.
Also, : just packed our bags


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> There are hundreds of shirts incredibly similar to that villains one on knock-off websites. That design feels incredibly lazy coming from Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> Source on this?


WDWNT


----------



## rteetz

romitaz said:


> Well dang.  We check in at the Boardwalk in a week and like the boats.  Maybe they will be back up soon.


They are back now.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ellen pokes fun at closure of Universe of Energy

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


>


In that video one of the imagineers said that some parts of the track are designed to take advantage of the "slinkiness" of the ride vehicle.

Does that mean it is going to expand/contract a little bit in the ride? Something similar to how the 7DMT cars sway a little bit from side to side?


----------



## AnnaKat

lockedoutlogic said:


> Hey that's fine...my original comment wasn't a criticism of the food place...I'm just saying I had no idea it existed.  It just kinda happened and that's open for interpretation.



Although we're aware of all Pandora offers, & just caught the Avatar movie on TV a couple of months ago(NEVER saw it @ time of release),

it matters NOT to us that Pandora even exists!

YES! Based on the most compelling Avatar movie, 
the new land's theming is absolutely incredible!!!!!!

AND the FoP queue is off-the-charts amazing!!!
(SO we understand the popularity),


YET i will not ride FoP in 2018(DH will).


Am i the ONLY ONE in my jaw dropping OVER the incredible thematic detailing of Pandora,

right down to the toy & other merchandise offerings,


YET Disney drops the ball on SO MANY things that could enhance guest experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i mean, they put ALL THAT time,$$$$,
and effort into the merch--like the flying banshee 'pet',
YET they REFUSE to come up w/solutions for alot of Disers gripes!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know what the price/hours were last year? I assume it's a lot more exclusive than the Halloween parties at that price for only 3 hours. I've always been more interested in this one that the Early Morning Magic offering, but we just don't go the time of year it has been offered so far. Planning on December next year, and if I squeezed another trip in I'd probably want it to be for Toy Story opening.



I believe same hours but it was $149 so actually lower now

So I assume they are trying to attract a few more people and thus would figure each night will feel slightly less exclusive but still pretty low head count even compared to holdisay parties


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RhodyOrange said:


> In that video one of the imagineers said that some parts of the track are designed to take advantage of the "slinkiness" of the ride vehicle.
> 
> Does that mean it is going to expand/contract a little bit in the ride? Something similar to how the 7DMT cars sway a little bit from side to side?



It could, but it might just be about the hills and valleys so the train of cars collectively make like the arch shape that slinkies do


----------



## romitaz

dclpluto said:


> I thought I read a report that they are back running. I'm at boardwalk now getting a late start because of the dvc event last night. Heading to get some milk soon at store I will let you know what I see. If the boats are not running they will have buses for you for those who don't want to or can't walk to Epcot or Hollywood studios


We enjoy the walk to EPCOT and Hollywood Studios normally but do occasionally take the boat back from HS after a long day.


----------



## romitaz

rteetz said:


> They are back now.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: Land Clearing Actively Underway at Guardians of the Galaxy Construction Site
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...-underway-guardians-galaxy-construction-site/


----------



## rteetz

RhodyOrange said:


> In that video one of the imagineers said that some parts of the track are designed to take advantage of the "slinkiness" of the ride vehicle.
> 
> Does that mean it is going to expand/contract a little bit in the ride? Something similar to how the 7DMT cars sway a little bit from side to side?


It is unclear. I think they are just talking about how the track layout makes you seem like you are on a slinky.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween themed t-shirts 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/limit...ightmare-christmas-t-shirts-available-online/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Reports from those who attended was that there were far fewer people than at MNSSHP or MVMCP.  I did this for free -- a giveaway to DVC members when I presume they didn't have "enough" bookings.
> 
> Now, if they really publicize it, I have no idea what attendance would be like -- what they have #tickets capped at.
> 
> Despite the gibes on this one, they're bringing it back... so presumably they either did make $$ off of it, or *at least they think they will now.*



I think you got it there.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground to reopen next week

Disney's Vero Beach to reopen today following Hurricane Irma


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> I'll say this.  I knew there was food in Pandora, I knew people have said there was good food there.  I had no idea this was the name of it, and I don't really know what they are offering there.  Since I haven't really had any trips planned, I haven't looked into it much.



Call me nuts...but your explanation seems entirely plausible to me.

We talked around here for six years how the avatar concept was not gonna have the typical draw on some levels...like the MGM additions will...

I can't fathom why there's disbelief at all that those predictions have been at least partially accurate.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney After Hours event is back
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...icketed-event-to-take-place-in-early-2018.htm



What I find most interesting about this is they skipped the dates of 2/22 and 2/29 - which pretty much co-incide with the nights they did the DVC Moonlight Magic event at MK last year. At least partly wishful thinking on my part - but seems to me an indication they may repeat the Moonlight Magic events in 2018. I am would be glad to hear they continue these events, because they are a fairly inexpensive "perk" to continue to drive DVC sales. 

The first round of the event was definitely not a huge success considering they ended up giving deep discount (free?) admission, but clearly they thought it did well enough to keep it going. They definitely are going to keep the crowds down at that price point, but I still have never gotten this concept. In 3 hours you can at best do 8-9 rides even with no lines - add another day to your vacation and pay $15 for another park day and you can easily get more done than in these 3 hours. The price point to get me to consider it would be about $50.


----------



## MissGina5

tbh this whole Satuli Canteen argument is boring and off topic and definitely does not matter


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> Call me nuts...but your explanation seems entirely plausible to me.
> 
> We talked around here for six years how the avatar concept was not gonna have the typical draw on some levels...like the MGM additions will...
> 
> I can't fathom why there's disbelief at all that those predictions have been at least partially accurate.



Well - I agree with this - while Pandora can be an amazing land, there's very few people that are going to be drawn to Disney because of it beyond the "oh new rides"! level. Whereas Star Wars will likely be a massive draw on the order of Harry Potter. I would not be surprised if we see an overall 5-10% bump in WDW attendance (which would be massive) and probably a 25-50% bump in DHS attendance once Star Wars opens.  I don't think Toy Story Land will have nearly that draw, but it's more that it's existence will help deal with the crowds.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> tbh this whole Satuli Canteen argument is boring and off topic and definitely does not matter



You're right...so what are we doing?

Pins? Tshirts?  Cupcake parties?


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're right...so what are we doing?
> 
> Pins? Tshirts?  Cupcake parties?



Well...the halloween tshirts haha only half of them seem any good. I really wish they had figured out the whole Hocus Pocus Spelltacular debacle


----------



## LSLS

********** said:


> Well - I agree with this - while Pandora can be an amazing land, there's very few people that are going to be drawn to Disney because of it beyond the "oh new rides"! level. Whereas Star Wars will likely be a massive draw on the order of Harry Potter. I would not be surprised if we see an overall 5-10% bump in WDW attendance (which would be massive) and probably a 25-50% bump in DHS attendance once Star Wars opens.  I don't think Toy Story Land will have nearly that draw, but it's more that it's existence will help deal with the crowds.



I tend to agree with you.  Though I do wonder if there will be any decrease from people that don't care about Star Wars.  Could some of the bump (not all, can't imagine this group would be that large) be offset by people who know it's going to be chaos and don't want to deal with that?  Or maybe even more, people that have been priced out with the giant rise in cost to hotels/tickets that I'm guessing will likely accompany the opening?  Again, I have no doubt there will be A LOT more people who want to see the land than would decide not to head to Disney because they don't care about it.  Personally I don't think I will be planning any sort of a trip for quite a bit after opening for that reason (and I do like Star Wars, but with what we have seen from Pandora and Frozen Ever After, I can't imagine).


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> The first round of the event was definitely not a huge success considering they ended up giving deep discount (free?) admission, but clearly they thought it did well enough to keep it going. They definitely are going to keep the crowds down at that price point, but I still have never gotten this concept. In 3 hours you can at best do 8-9 rides even with no lines - add another day to your vacation and pay $15 for another park day and you can easily get more done than in these 3 hours. *The price point to get me to consider it would be about $50.*



I have to agree with that price point, mostly because we did it 20 years ago for $10 pp (E-ride nights), so $115 is way too much. You may be underestimating what can be done in that time, however. Granted, back then, they only had 9 attractions open (PotC, Splash, BTMRR, Country Bears, HM, Space, Astro Orbiter, Alien Encounter, and Timekeeper). However, you could do each one multiple times (usually without ever getting off). Best $10 you could ever spend...hands down. No matter how good an experience, I don't believe anyone can say that about $115.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Take a Look Inside Guardians of the Galaxy – Monsters After Dark, Opening Soon During Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crescent Lake boat service unavailable today
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportat...dship-boat-service-unavailable-from-today.htm



Someone on Facebook posted a reply they got from Disney which basically said "this is not true and don't trust non-Disney sources".


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Someone on Facebook posted a reply they got from Disney which basically said "this is not true and don't trust non-Disney sources".


It was true. They went back into service around 6PM last night.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> It was true. They went back into service around 6PM last night.



The irony of a non-Disney source telling you "Disney said not to trust a non-Disney source".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> The irony of a non-Disney source telling you "Disney said not to trust a non-Disney source".



Not to mention a non-Disney source (Rteetz) telling them the non Disney source telling you Disney said not to trust non-Disney sources was wrong


----------



## circus4u

PHOTOS: BB-8 Meet and Greet at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-bb-8-meet-greet-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> PHOTOS: BB-8 Meet and Greet at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-bb-8-meet-greet-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Nothing new, it's been there for months.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to mention a non-Disney source (Rteetz) telling them the non Disney source telling you Disney said not to trust non-Disney sources was wrong


What a circle we are going in.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Well - I agree with this - while Pandora can be an amazing land, there's very few people that are going to be drawn to Disney because of it beyond the "oh new rides"! level. Whereas Star Wars will likely be a massive draw on the order of Harry Potter. I would not be surprised if we see an overall 5-10% bump in WDW attendance (which would be massive) and probably a 25-50% bump in DHS attendance once Star Wars opens.  I don't think Toy Story Land will have nearly that draw, but it's more that it's existence will help deal with the crowds.



Boy, I tell ya what, Petey...

Are we entering one of these bizarre "agreeing with each other" periods again?

I totally agree with your AHM post (more on that when I have time...)

But let me ask you on this one:

What do you think would be more likely-
A family plans for an trip due to avatar?
Or a family plans due to toy story?

I'm not saying either is likely...just what is more plausible?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe same hours but it was $149 so actually lower now
> 
> So I assume they are trying to attract a few more people and thus would figure each night *will feel slightly less exclusive* but still pretty low head count even compared to holdisay parties



The flaw in your thinking there is assuming anyone other than a few nuts bought the thing last year in the first place...all evidence indicates something else


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Holidays at Epcot

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-19/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170006C


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> A family plans for an trip due to avatar?
> Or a family plans due to toy story?
> 
> I'm not saying either is likely...just what is more plausible?



Oh, I would THINK more likely due to Toy Story...that's assuming they see the ads that will start coming out around. 

Not to say that Avatar isn't a good land....but Disney got boned on this one. They went into the deal in 2012 with Cameron under the (stupid) assumption that he would have sequels out by the time they opened the park. Now it's 5 years later and no sign of sequels, and Avatar has ZERO cultural impact anymore. (If it even had any in 2012.) If they are lucky Cameron can pull another rabbit out of a hat with the sequels and impress people enough to re-envigorate interest. I never had an issue with them doing the IP, because I thought it could be a really interesting land, but honestly in terms of getting people to come to Florida, there is almost NO boost beyond "Hey Disney has something new let's check it out."

Toy Story on the other hand continues to be popular with kids - in fact we are at a point now where the kids who grew up on Toy Story are having kids of their own. (Think if they were 5 in 1995, they are 27 now.)  So when the marketing push coming for TSL, and the 5 year old with his dad's buzz lightyear says "Oh boy!" then they're may just go. Not saying the "boost" here will be significant enough to tell the difference, but yeah that would be my first pick.

But neither compare to Star Wars. The only thing CLOSE to Star Wars is Harry Potter, and I think I would rank Star Wars higher because you have the parents were raised on Star Wars, whereas Harry Potter is still mostly a young people base, with some older generation that likes it as well. (I would say of family's we know, probably about 20% of the kids and maybe 10% of the parents like Harry Potter, while Star Wars is more like 50% of the kids and 40% of the parents.) I still think that Disney's biggest issue might be underestimating how much demand there is going to be if they do this right - though that is not a terrible problem to have. 


Back ON TOPIC: Do they have the models out in the new Walt Disney Presents area? I thought those would be here by 9/8/17.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Holidays at Epcot
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-19/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170006C



15 food booths - and ya'll thought I was joking with the "Festival of Food and Wine of the Holidays"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Boy, I tell ya what, Petey...
> 
> Are we entering one of these bizarre "agreeing with each other" periods again?
> 
> I totally agree with your AHM post (more on that when I have time...)
> 
> But let me ask you on this one:
> 
> What do you think would be more likely-
> A family plans for an trip due to avatar?
> Or a family plans due to toy story?
> 
> I'm not saying either is likely...just what is more plausible?



For families?  definitely more will come for Toy Story Land.  I have heard of some really big Avatar fans who never wanted anything to do with Disney now making trips because of Pandora, but obviously that is a relatively small number

I do think there could be a bit of of an uptick in guests next year after Toy Story Land opening as between that and the positive feedback from Pandora combined is a bit of a draw - and some people wanting to get a trip in before the craziness of Star Wars


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Back ON TOPIC: Do they have the models out in the new Walt Disney Presents area? I thought those would be here by 9/8/17.



The models getting to Walt Disney Presents was delayed due to the hurricane


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> The flaw in your thinking there is assuming anyone other than a few nuts bought the thing last year in the first place...all evidence indicates something else



well, obviously enough nuts out there that they are bringing it back.  and like I said, all the response I saw from people that did this (and the morning paid one) was extremely positive - obviously from people that can afford the $ / don't mind paying it but they all said it was worth the $ to them


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Oh, I would THINK more likely due to Toy Story...that's assuming they see the ads that will start coming out around.
> 
> Not to say that Avatar isn't a good land....but Disney got boned on this one. They went into the deal in 2012 with Cameron under the (stupid) assumption that he would have sequels out by the time they opened the park. Now it's 5 years later and no sign of sequels, and Avatar has ZERO cultural impact anymore. (If it even had any in 2012.) If they are lucky Cameron can pull another rabbit out of a hat with the sequels and impress people enough to re-envigorate interest. I never had an issue with them doing the IP, because I thought it could be a really interesting land, but honestly in terms of getting people to come to Florida, there is almost NO boost beyond "Hey Disney has something new let's check it out."
> 
> Toy Story on the other hand continues to be popular with kids - in fact we are at a point now where the kids who grew up on Toy Story are having kids of their own. (Think if they were 5 in 1995, they are 27 now.)  So when the marketing push coming for TSL, and the 5 year old with his dad's buzz lightyear says "Oh boy!" then they're may just go. Not saying the "boost" here will be significant enough to tell the difference, but yeah that would be my first pick.
> 
> But neither compare to Star Wars. The only thing CLOSE to Star Wars is Harry Potter, and I think I would rank Star Wars higher because you have the parents were raised on Star Wars, whereas Harry Potter is still mostly a young people base, with some older generation that likes it as well. (I would say of family's we know, probably about 20% of the kids and maybe 10% of the parents like Harry Potter, while Star Wars is more like 50% of the kids and 40% of the parents.) I still think that Disney's biggest issue might be underestimating how much demand there is going to be if they do this right - though that is not a terrible problem to have.
> 
> 
> Back ON TOPIC: Do they have the models out in the new Walt Disney Presents area? I thought those would be here by 9/8/17.



Yep...

...that's all I got


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Oh, I would THINK more likely due to Toy Story...that's assuming they see the ads that will start coming out around.
> 
> Not to say that Avatar isn't a good land....but Disney got boned on this one. They went into the deal in 2012 with Cameron under the (stupid) assumption that he would have sequels out by the time they opened the park. Now it's 5 years later and no sign of sequels, and Avatar has ZERO cultural impact anymore. (If it even had any in 2012.) If they are lucky Cameron can pull another rabbit out of a hat with the sequels and impress people enough to re-envigorate interest. I never had an issue with them doing the IP, because I thought it could be a really interesting land, but honestly in terms of getting people to come to Florida, there is almost NO boost beyond "Hey Disney has something new let's check it out."
> 
> Toy Story on the other hand continues to be popular with kids - in fact we are at a point now where the kids who grew up on Toy Story are having kids of their own. (Think if they were 5 in 1995, they are 27 now.)  So when the marketing push coming for TSL, and the 5 year old with his dad's buzz lightyear says "Oh boy!" then they're may just go. Not saying the "boost" here will be significant enough to tell the difference, but yeah that would be my first pick.
> 
> But neither compare to Star Wars. The only thing CLOSE to Star Wars is Harry Potter, and I think I would rank Star Wars higher because you have the parents were raised on Star Wars, whereas Harry Potter is still mostly a young people base, with some older generation that likes it as well. (I would say of family's we know, probably about 20% of the kids and maybe 10% of the parents like Harry Potter, while Star Wars is more like 50% of the kids and 40% of the parents.) I still think that Disney's biggest issue might be underestimating how much demand there is going to be if they do this right - though that is not a terrible problem to have.
> 
> 
> Back ON TOPIC: Do they have the models out in the new Walt Disney Presents area? I thought those would be here by 9/8/17.



Yep...

...that's all I got.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, obviously enough nuts out there that they are bringing it back.  and like I said, all the response I saw from people that did this (and the morning paid one) was extremely positive - obviously from people that can afford the $ / don't mind paying it but they all said it was worth the $ to them



Respectfully...I think you are misreading that.

This is just sawing a day down and reducing the "event" operating cost to almost nothing...It's not much of an "investment" on their part.

If you believe in reasonable deduction...based on pattern (my dear Watson)...then the likely scenario is that disney REALLY wants this...and they let the dust settle after a miserable product failure (those don't happen much at wdw...but have happened notably recently)...now they're trying again.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the cash register"

You made a well reasoned assessment of this early today...but it was a short term one for the customer's perspective.

The right long term for this is the same one that happened last year: rejection.

It's not about 3 hours in January or February...it's about acceptance of chopping up normal operations days for literally no advantage to the customer.  It's not crowded on those days anyway...this is a greased slope.

But you've heard this before.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> For families?  definitely more will come for Toy Story Land.  I have heard of some really big Avatar fans who never wanted anything to do with Disney now making trips because of Pandora, but obviously that is a relatively small number
> 
> I do think there could be a bit of of an uptick in guests next year after Toy Story Land opening as between that and the positive feedback from Pandora combined is a bit of a draw - and some people wanting to get a trip in before the craziness of Star Wars



Lol...how many "really big avatar fans"

Over/under 5?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Holidays at Epcot
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-19/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170006C



Food and wine part 4?

Boy...I wonder if anyone has talked about this kinda thing before 

(Remember...we're always looking for new members on the kickball team...)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...how many "really big avatar fans"
> 
> Over/under 5?



I'll go on record as > 0


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll go on record as > 0



I'll put that in the "w" column for me...

My point was (not to stray)...that avatar might be a great land, but it's always gonna be hampered by little outside desire for the IP...

It might get a bit of a bump from sequels...but this never was a "disney" type property...

I think it's safe to say that if they had closed on Lucasfilm earlier - the Cameron thing likely dies.  Was a desperation move and they exposed their neck a bit more than they're comfortable with on this one.


----------



## MermaidMommy

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe same hours but it was $149 so actually lower now
> 
> So I assume they are trying to attract a few more people and thus would figure each night will feel slightly less exclusive but still pretty low head count even compared to holdisay parties


I think it was $119 last year, the same as this year. The $149 price was when it was first offered, in 2016. I don't think they had to give tickets away at the $119 price the same way they did at $149.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...how many "really big avatar fans"
> 
> Over/under 5?


Not a fan of the movie but a huge fan of the land.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Boy, I tell ya what, Petey...
> 
> Are we entering one of these bizarre "agreeing with each other" periods again?
> 
> I totally agree with your AHM post (more on that when I have time...)
> 
> But let me ask you on this one:
> 
> What do you think would be more likely-
> A family plans for an trip due to avatar?
> Or a family plans due to toy story?
> 
> I'm not saying either is likely...just what is more plausible?



I know I am not a family I am one woman with two best friends buuut we DEFINITELY are planning a trip around Toy Story Land (just... not until it stops being hot again...)


----------



## no one

lockedoutlogic said:


> Respectfully...I think you are misreading that.
> 
> This is just sawing a day down and reducing the "event" operating cost to almost nothing...It's not much of an "investment" on their part.
> 
> If you believe in reasonable deduction...based on pattern (my dear Watson)...then the likely scenario is that disney REALLY wants this...and they let the dust settle after a miserable product failure (those don't happen much at wdw...but have happened notably recently)...now they're trying again.
> 
> "Pay no attention to the man behind the cash register"
> 
> You made a well reasoned assessment of this early today...but it was a short term one for the customer's perspective.
> 
> The right long term for this is the same one that happened last year: rejection.
> 
> It's not about 3 hours in January or February...it's about acceptance of chopping up normal operations days for literally no advantage to the customer.  It's not crowded on those days anyway...this is a greased slope.
> 
> But you've heard this before.


But you have completely ignored the fact that it includes complimentary ice cream and beverages.  So it is totally worth it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

no one said:


> But you have completely ignored the fact that it includes complimentary ice cream and beverages.  So it is totally worth it



Of course...

Though if you eat the value in coke and Mickey bars per hour...you'd be dead by hour 3...

Heck of a body count


----------



## no one

lockedoutlogic said:


> Of course...
> 
> Though if you eat the value in coke and Mickey bars per hour...you'd be dead by hour 3...
> 
> Heck of a body count


Honestly, I am one that is not against spending for special experiences on vacation.  I am a mint on the pillow type guy.  Spent crazy amount for a suite at a boutique hotel in London this Spring, paid for personal tours of London for the family while there.  I am not a crazy thirty times a year WDW visitor.  Second trip coming in April, we stay Club level.  Basically I am lockedoutlogic's anti-christ.   
     With that said I dont see this as being special enough to justify the cost.  I spend money for unique experiences but this is just riding on less crowded rides.  While it is nice to have no lines, the actual ride experience is the same.  Now if they showed me the inside of Space Mountain with the lights on. . .
     But that ice cream and Coke does have me thinking.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

no one said:


> Honestly, I am one that is not against spending for special experiences on vacation.  I am a mint on the pillow type guy.  Spent crazy amount for a suite at a boutique hotel in London this Spring, paid for personal tours of London for the family while there.  I am not a crazy thirty times a year WDW visitor.  Second trip coming in April, we stay Club level.  Basically I am lockedoutlogic's anti-christ.
> With that said I dont see this as being special enough to justify the cost.  I spend money for unique experiences but this is just riding on less crowded rides.  While it is nice to have no lines, the actual ride experience is the same.  Now if they showed me the inside of Space Mountain with the lights on. . .
> But that ice cream and Coke does have me thinking.



I'm so misunderstood...

I've spent a lot of money on travel...and I like "expensive hotels and experiences"...

My 9 year old has been to wdw 23 times I think...kinda lost track...

I'm not cheap nor anti travel at all.  Gotta have fun on your one stint on this spacerock...

But I know the business angles and tactics at disney...and the management approach right now is awful longterm.  It's not a "quarterly growth" type place...it's a stable ship that grows organically with good stewardship and cuts through both smooth seas AND rough ones.  And unfortunately I know what's really overcharged at Disney and what's just "partially" overcharged.

This tactic of trying to repackage and recharge for the same products is going to really hurt longterm...and why I implore to reject silly things like this is I know at some point it's gonna be "that place sucks anymore"

That will be true if you allow the current overtanned suit to suck every penny out now for his own personal ego/legacy.

Slow and steady...what always worked is still the best way.


----------



## rteetz

*News



hiroMYhero said:



			In an unprecedented move by WDW, all CMs who were scheduled to work on Sunday and Monday will be paid for those shifts!!

Many have discussed how CMs weren't paid last year when Hurricane Matthew closed the parks because it was an "act of God." It was just announced today that CMs who lost their Sunday and Monday shifts will be paid accordingly!!

Go CMs!! Go Disney!!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> *



As it should be


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MermaidMommy said:


> I think it was $119 last year, the same as this year. The $149 price was when it was first offered, in 2016. I don't think they had to give tickets away at the $119 price the same way they did at $149.



Wow...the years fly by...

You are correct...it was 2016 that it flopped at $149.  2016 will be the "year of the flop" with that ridiculous cabana too.

This past year it was $119/$89 dvc.  So for some reason $50 an hour for $15 an hour rides was "not ok", while $ 40 an hour is?

I will never understand doing things against one's own self interest - same as voting in the US - but it comforts me that neither will any economist.


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wow...the years fly by...
> 
> You are correct...it was 2016 that it flopped at $149.  2016 will be the "year of the flop" with that ridiculous cabana too.
> 
> This past year it was $119/$89 dvc.  So for some reason $50 an hour for $15 an hour rides was "not ok", while $ 40 an hour is?
> 
> I will never understand doing things against one's own self interest - same as voting in the US - but it comforts me that neither will any economist.


I think you are assuming that "cost" is the same thing as "value".  It's not.  For some, the cost is secondary to other priorities. It's a personal decision on how to spend your own $$, and not up to anyone else's approval.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I think you are assuming that "cost" is the same thing as "value".  It's not.  For some, the cost is secondary to other priorities. It's a personal decision on how to spend your own $$, and not up to anyone else's approval.



Are you talking about market pricing?

I've never heard that before!

(Ok...that was necessary...sorry)

The other reality is that bad product - every single day - fails.  As this should because people sacrifice their long term interests for short term lack of thought.

This seems like "it's my opinion, so I'm not wrong"...but the problem there is just not true...never was, never will be.

This thing does two things horrible for the consumer:

1. It causes them to separate normal days into multiple ticket events...and that is the most dangerous of slopes.
2. It causes their analysts to look at "what else they can sell?".  I've been there...it's bad...it's not a situation of "personal preference" you want to get into.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm so misunderstood...
> 
> I've spent a lot of money on travel...and I like "expensive hotels and experiences"...
> 
> My 9 year old has been to wdw 23 times I think...kinda lost track...
> 
> I'm not cheap nor anti travel at all.  Gotta have fun on your one stint on this spacerock...
> 
> But I know the business angles and tactics at disney...and the management approach right now is awful longterm.  It's not a "quarterly growth" type place...it's a stable ship that grows organically with good stewardship and cuts through both smooth seas AND rough ones.  And unfortunately I know what's really overcharged at Disney and what's just "partially" overcharged.
> 
> This tactic of trying to repackage and recharge for the same products is going to really hurt longterm...and why I implore to reject silly things like this is I know at some point it's gonna be "that place sucks anymore"
> 
> That will be true if you allow the current overtanned suit to suck every penny out now for his own personal ego/legacy.
> 
> Slow and steady...what always worked is still the best way.





lockedoutlogic said:


> Are you talking about market pricing?
> 
> I've never heard that before!
> 
> (Ok...that was necessary...sorry)
> 
> The other reality is that bad product - every single day - fails.  As this should because people sacrifice their long term interests for short term lack of thought.
> 
> This seems like "it's my opinion, so I'm not wrong"...but the problem there is just not true...never was, never will be.
> 
> This thing does two things horrible for the consumer:
> 
> 1. It causes them to separate normal days into multiple ticket events...and that is the most dangerous of slopes.
> 2. It causes their analysts to look at "what else they can sell?".  I've been there...it's bad...it's not a situation of "personal preference" you want to get into.



I certainly don't disagree with the overall thought process/concerns here.  I definitely think Disney has become to near-term focused - as as much as I know and accept they need to make the shareholders happy, at the end of the day the DIS stock is a long term play not a growth stock/day trading stock and part of the value is in the name and franchise and loyalty of the customer - and negatively impacting that will negatively impact the stock long term.

The challenge for them in the parks is that one of the biggest complaints is the crowd levels - so how do they address that?  Adding in more parts of the day is one way to do that and to provide an experience for those that truly view the crowds as a deterrent.  What would you realistically do to address the crowds?  And yes, we can say they should have built three more theme parks and starting expanding DHS and EPCOT 20 years ago - but they didn't and we are where we are and they are addressing it now (at least to some extent).  What else can they do?  Cap the number of people in the park and double the price?

To me the bigger concern is the drop in quality that is already being seen and the potential for it to drop further when you hear about them eliminating staffing, etc.   You see things like the monorail failing apart, overflowing trash cans, Traditions being reduced from 3 days to less than 1 - those are more warning signs to me than costs or trying to figure out other ways to make more revenue.  I see Disney as a luxury brand and the experience needs to match that.  It used to - I know when we went as kids the one thing my mother always commented on was how clean the place was - not sure she would say that anymore.  And so now if you have first timers go and they dont' see the "magic" and go back and mention the negative things to their neighbors who were considering a first trip, maybe now they don't take it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I certainly don't disagree with the overall thought process/concerns here.  I definitely think Disney has become to near-term focused - as as much as I know and accept they need to make the shareholders happy, at the end of the day the DIS stock is a long term play not a growth stock/day trading stock and part of the value is in the name and franchise and loyalty of the customer - and negatively impacting that will negatively impact the stock long term.
> 
> The challenge for them in the parks is that one of the biggest complaints is the crowd levels - so how do they address that?  Adding in more parts of the day is one way to do that and to provide an experience for those that truly view the crowds as a deterrent.  What would you realistically do to address the crowds?  And yes, we can say they should have built three more theme parks and starting expanding DHS and EPCOT 20 years ago - but they didn't and we are where we are and they are addressing it now (at least to some extent).  What else can they do?  Cap the number of people in the park and double the price?
> 
> To me the bigger concern is the drop in quality that is already being seen and the potential for it to drop further when you hear about them eliminating staffing, etc.   You see things like the monorail failing apart, overflowing trash cans, Traditions being reduced from 3 days to less than 1 - those are more warning signs to me than costs or trying to figure out other ways to make more revenue.  I see Disney as a luxury brand and the experience needs to match that.  It used to - I know when we went as kids the one thing my mother always commented on was how clean the place was - not sure she would say that anymore.  And so now if you have first timers go and they dont' see the "magic" and go back and mention the negative things to their neighbors who were considering a first trip, maybe now they don't take it.



I can concede all your points...though I don't have to because I agree with them.

Here's where I point out the duality of after hours magic.

First - and most importantly - they are during slow times (yes...I know...nothing is as slow as it was 20 years ago...but that's DISNEYs fault...and you should call them on it)

So it's a 10 hour operating day- 9-7...then they "add" 3 hours (which can be 6 if you don't hop that day which is unlikely in the misdirected, disney dominated, travel agent world).

They've added NOTHING.  Because the prime comment I see "you can get more done in that 3 hours than the whole day" is not correct.

If the crowd required only a 9-7 day...then it is below the bar.  They don't turn down revenue, so limiting the hours indicates there isn't enough being generated to justify the operational cost.  Therefore the argument to spend $120 is invalid.  If the day was 8-11 and they added 3 hours - then the place was packed and you have a better argument.

The calendars are set to try to accommodate crowds - because happy crowds spend more.  Some things have changed - That hasn't.

Let's call this for what it is:  people - like we here at the dis - not having the self control to say "no" and further screwing everyone in the process.

If you're a one and doner, and you want to splurge...I don't have a problem with that.

But...Why is the offset pricing targeted specifically at dvc?

Ask yourself...

First, because Florida residents would call BS And they know it.

Second, it's because dvc might bite so they can "go to the parks like their first 20 years - when it didn't suck"

Thinly veiled psychology there...it doesn't take Freud.

That is igers fault!  Haven't added to the parks while attendance has gone up like 8 million per year and has promo'ed/couponed the place into oblivion while STILL pricing out much of the core market (the entire us economy is partially to blame for that as well)

UGH!  What did Nancy Reagan use to say about cocaine?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney Theatrical's new musical, Frozen, celebrated their Pre-Broadway Opening Night last night in Denver, Colorado! Frozen will open on Broadway in February, 2018.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can concede all your points...though I don't have to because I agree with them.
> 
> Here's where I point out the duality of after hours magic.
> 
> First - and most importantly - they are during slow times (yes...I know...nothing is as slow as it was 20 years ago...but that's DISNEYs fault...and you should call them on it)
> 
> So it's a 10 hour operating day- 9-7...then they "add" 3 hours (which can be 6 if you don't hop that day which is unlikely in the misdirected, disney dominated, travel agent world).
> 
> They've added NOTHING.  Because the prime comment I see "you can get more done in that 3 hours than the whole day" is not correct.
> 
> If the crowd required only a 9-7 day...then it is below the bar.  They don't turn down revenue, so limiting the hours indicates there isn't enough being generated to justify the operational cost.  Therefore the argument to spend $120 is invalid.  If the day was 8-11 and they added 3 hours - then the place was packed and you have a better argument.
> 
> The calendars are set to try to accommodate crowds - because happy crowds spend more.  Some things have changed - That hasn't.
> 
> Let's call this for what it is:  people - like we here at the dis - not having the self control to say "no" and further screwing everyone in the process.
> 
> If you're a one and doner, and you want to splurge...I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> But...Why is the offset pricing targeted specifically at dvc?
> 
> Ask yourself...
> 
> First, because Florida residents would call BS And they know it.
> 
> Second, it's because dvc might bite so they can "go to the parks like their first 20 years - when it didn't suck"
> 
> Thinly veiled psychology there...it doesn't take Freud.
> 
> That is igers fault!  Haven't added to the parks while attendance has gone up like 8 million per year and has promo'ed/couponed the place into oblivion while STILL pricing out much of the core market (the entire us economy is partially to blame for that as well)
> 
> UGH!  What did Nancy Reagan use to say about cocaine?




Your Cocaine comment isn't that far off - though I would compare it more to being a fan of a sports team.   For example, I am a Mets fan because i became a fan as a kid and now I am stuck with them - it makes no rational sense to give them any money based on how poor they have been managed and how bad the results have been - but I am a fan and will stick with my team and it is what it is.  Remember, "fan" is short for "fanatic"

And it is the same with Disney - we are fans and they already got us.  Now, if we go back to my analogy - a very high percentage of people my age or a bit younger that live in my area are Yankee fans vs Met fans because the Yankess had a ton of success in the 90s when those people were in their formative years - The Mets became the popular team for 1 year when they made a run and that added some fans, but now we suck again and are losing those fans

Which is why my point is Disney needs to worry more about the next generation of fans rather than the fans they already have.  They could charge as much as an iPhoneX for a dessert party and some people would pay it - but is that going to bring in new fans? Our would providing a superior experience and great customer service and getting people to go back and provide word of mouth for how great the experience was bring more new fans?

As to your point about it being Iger's fault - I don't disagree that he could have done more and put more of a focus on the parks and them being the best they can be and expanding them - he should have done it earlier but he didn't and it is what it is - but they are doing it now so hopefully they have learned and they keep going rather than this just being a one time thing to get to the 50th and then they stop

As to pricing out the core market - to some extent, but the crowds are still there (again, biggest complaints I see are still about crowd levels).  You were referencing Nancy Regan, so I will reference Yogi Berra: "Nobody goes there anymore. It’s too crowded!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> But let me ask you on this one:
> 
> What do you think would be more likely-
> A family plans for an trip due to avatar?
> Or a family plans due to toy story?
> 
> I'm not saying either is likely...just what is more plausible?


None of the above. I think almost all/any attendance increase would be due to just SOMETHING new.

SWGE will be different, IMO.


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can concede all your points...though I don't have to because I agree with them.
> 
> Here's where I point out the duality of after hours magic.
> 
> First - and most importantly - they are during slow times (yes...I know...nothing is as slow as it was 20 years ago...but that's DISNEYs fault...and you should call them on it)
> 
> So it's a 10 hour operating day- 9-7...then they "add" 3 hours (which can be 6 if you don't hop that day which is unlikely in the misdirected, disney dominated, travel agent world).
> 
> ?



Please tell me how it is Disney's fault that it is crowded. For making a product that consumers want? If Disney really wanted to control the demand they could spike up the prices and get us back to the crowd days of old, but none of us could afford it then. What is your solution to this problem? 8 more gates to spread the crowds out? Another parks resort in Texas? I'm honestly asking. There are a lot of things I would do differently if I was in charge of the parks, but I don't know how Disney can be at blame for the high crowds. Unless you are making the argument they are at blame for ending the "slow" times by spreading them out. That is true. But is it really bad that instead of summers being absolutely unbearable compared to the rest of the year, now it's about the same regardless of when you go? Disney could control the crowds much easier if they would just raise prices. But to their credit, they instead spent a billion dollars trying to figure out a way to make the experience enjoyable for everyone despite the large crowds. And for the most part it works, even though we may not like it as much as the good ole days.

Where I do agree with you is that it's unacceptable for Disney to cut hours and then sell them back to you. I do not mind it every once and a while, but turning every month into party season needs to stop. I think the after hours events are somewhat of a compromise/solution to the problem that there are no slow times anymore, but Disney does not want to price everyone out to keep those level of crowds. By offering these events, those that can afford it can still experience the crowds that way. I wish they would come up with a better solution and that the Halloween and Christmas parties were only 2 nights instead of 4. I agree they are conditioning us to get used to lower hours and it's important to call them on that. I just don't see how it's their fault we have higher crowds. I also don't fault them for offering exclusive events. They just need to be few and far between, and normal operating hours should not be cut as much or at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News

‘Cars’ Characters in Car-stume for Haul-O-Ween During Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Meet the Super Heroes of Marvel Day at Sea: Doctor Strange*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Toy Story Land Model & More Now on Display at Walt Disney Presents*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> None of the above. I think almost all/any attendance increase would be due to just SOMETHING new.
> 
> SWGE will be different, IMO.



Well that's really the question, isn't it?

And it actually highlights the poor management of wdw over the last 20 years...like a 2 hour wait for mine train and soarin.

We shall see...when avatar was announced the "excuse" for frankly an uninspiring IP (except James Cameron and joe rohde) was "IP doesn't matter"

We're gonna get our answer...

In a couple years MGM will be mobbed out the front gate and it would not shock me at all if AK annual attendance is the same as it was prior to avatar.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Mobile Order Coming to Sunset Boulevard at Hollywood Studios*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Toy Story Land Model & More Now on Display at Walt Disney Presents*



Definitely interested to seeing even more details of the Toy Story Land model.  Feels a bit of a cop out to say the Slinky Dog coaster is built for a toy coaster kid Andy has - but at least you can see a container with spare pieces sticking out and stuff


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the Toy Story models, piece of the Star Wars model, and Mickey's Runaway Railway concept art

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-land-and-star-wars-a-galaxys-edge-models.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas Tree Trail to expand to 25 trees

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ter-christmas-tree-trail-this-holiday-season/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Afternoon Funko Pop collection

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...n-of-funkos-mystery-minis/?cmp=smc|1074507473


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> Please tell me how it is Disney's fault that it is crowded. For making a product that consumers want? If Disney really wanted to control the demand they could spike up the prices and get us back to the crowd days of old, but none of us could afford it then. What is your solution to this problem? 8 more gates to spread the crowds out? Another parks resort in Texas? I'm honestly asking. There are a lot of things I would do differently if I was in charge of the parks, but I don't know how Disney can be at blame for the high crowds. Unless you are making the argument they are at blame for ending the "slow" times by spreading them out. That is true. But is it really bad that instead of summers being absolutely unbearable compared to the rest of the year, now it's about the same regardless of when you go? Disney could control the crowds much easier if they would just raise prices. But to their credit, they instead spent a billion dollars trying to figure out a way to make the experience enjoyable for everyone despite the large crowds. And for the most part it works, even though we may not like it as much as the good ole days.
> 
> Where I do agree with you is that it's unacceptable for Disney to cut hours and then sell them back to you. I do not mind it every once and a while, but turning every month into party season needs to stop. I think the after hours events are somewhat of a compromise/solution to the problem that there are no slow times anymore, but Disney does not want to price everyone out to keep those level of crowds. By offering these events, those that can afford it can still experience the crowds that way. I wish they would come up with a better solution and that the Halloween and Christmas parties were only 2 nights instead of 4. I agree they are conditioning us to get used to lower hours and it's important to call them on that. I just don't see how it's their fault we have higher crowds. I also don't fault them for offering exclusive events. They just need to be few and far between, and normal operating hours should not be cut as much or at all.



They added zero new attractions (about net zero...closed some and maybe added 5 or so total) in a 15 year span while the attendance increased by somewhere around 25%

So the semi flabbergasted "PLEASE tell me how it's disney fault?"  Is about as easy to shoot down as blimp...

You don't even have to lead it...

Please...don't tell me you don't think that all original construction, expansions, and replacements were planned and built without using statistical modeling based on attendance forecasts?

It's not like in the 60's they said "well, how much should we build, Roy?"
And Roy said "well, Joe, lets throw a dart at the board and that's the number of rides we'll build"

Magic kingdom was mobbed...is it coincidence that pirates, space, and big thunder opened in 73,75, and 80
Respectively?  Huge crowd eaters...

Remember around 95-97 and all
That stuff opened and there was a new gate on deck...and you wondered: "why is this boardwalk/west side/ blizzard so empty?"

Even crazy Michael had a plan...and wasn't that crazy back then.

It's the difference between forward thinking manager and what we have now: Mr. Sitcom.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Toy Story models, piece of the Star Wars model, and Mickey's Runaway Railway concept art
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-land-and-star-wars-a-galaxys-edge-models.htm



very cool.  I must say I think it will have a very cool feel to walking around Toy Story Land with all the theming pieces and then the coaster zipping around and stuff.  Too bad the model was behind glass so you can't get all angles of it.


quick question - in the poser/pictures for the Mickey ride it looks like they are working on a ride vehicle that only seats two people.  Is that how it is going to be?   Just wondering how that will impact total ride capacity (though I guess if they can have a whole bunch of them going at once it can still work ... the Ratatouille and Mystic Manor ride vehicles aren't huge, but they are definitely more than 2 people)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> quick question - in the poser/pictures for the Mickey ride it looks like they are working on a ride vehicle that only seats two people. Is that how it is going to be? Just wondering how that will impact total ride capacity (though I guess if they can have a whole bunch of them going at once it can still work ... the Ratatouille and Mystic Manor ride vehicles aren't huge, but they are definitely more than 2 people)


Not sure but I have got to think they will seat more than 2 people.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Toy Story Land Model & More Now on Display at Walt Disney Presents*


Key word: adorable.  I wouldn't plan a trip there just to see this (per our other conversation), but it does look absolutely adorable.  I look forward to seeing it come to life.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Toy Story models, piece of the Star Wars model, and Mickey's Runaway Railway concept art
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-land-and-star-wars-a-galaxys-edge-models.htm



Photos Also at:
PHOTOS: Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway Display Debuts at Walt Disney Presents
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo...-railway-display-debuts-walt-disney-presents/

PHOTOS: Toy Story Land Model Debuts at Walt Disney Presents
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-toy-story-land-model-debuts-walt-disney-presents/

PHOTO TOUR: “Walt Disney Presents” Historical Displays Now Open
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-tour-walt-disney-presents-historical-displays-now-open/


----------



## HockeyMomNH

My DD and I were given free access to the After Hours event at MK last year (DVC).  We arrived right at the opening time, and we rode every single ride that was open at MK that night, including SDMT, before the end of the event.  All the rides were walk-on.  It was a really great night, but I'm not sure that I would pay $300 for the two of us, or $600 for my family of 4, to do it again.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Afternoon Funko Pop collection
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/09/14/want-the-disney-afternoon-collection-of-funkos-mystery-minis/?cmp=smc|1074507473




Just in time for my upcoming trip.  Lil Grandtinker will probably get a few of those when we get back!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Three music clips from songs in Pixar's Coco

http://ew.com/movies/2017/09/15/pixar-coco-songs/amp/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Not a fan of the movie but a huge fan of the land.



Agreed.

FOP 65 min wait at 6 yesterday, went after FP and still worth the wait, esp with beer in hand.


----------



## jade1

Man a lot of cranes this year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Baseline Taphouse signage installed

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-baseline-tap-house-signage-now-visible-grand-avenue/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Not sure but I have got to think they will seat more than 2 people.


If you're supposed to be Mickey and Minnie in the two-seater car, it could make sense.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> If you're supposed to be Mickey and Minnie in the two-seater car, it could make sense.


I don't believe you are supposed to be Mickey and Minnie but rather in their short.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I think toy story land is gonna be a huge hit...just a hunch.

But I thought the design of Disney springs was gonna be awesome too...and it's definitely "not awesome"


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> I don't believe you are supposed to be Mickey and Minnie but rather in their short.


Yeah, that was an over-simplification by me. But it looks like they're modelling his car in the picture, which only has two seats. 

But in the end, that doesn't mean anything. They could turn his 2-seater car into a 4-seater. The actual Slinky-Dog has zero seats, but the coaster train has several!


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Afternoon Funko Pop collection
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/09/14/want-the-disney-afternoon-collection-of-funkos-mystery-minis/?cmp=smc|1074507473



I just want to point out that these are Mystery Minis.  Not Pop Vinyls.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Just in time for my upcoming trip.  Lil Grandtinker will probably get a few of those when we get back!



Trip?

Wouldn't amazon be easier?


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Trip?
> 
> Wouldn't amazon be easier?



I don't like Easy (or Sleezy for that matter) but I do like Sneezy and Dopey!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> I don't like Easy (or Sleezy for that matter) but I do like Sneezy and Dopey!



Disney Chinese stuff isn't sleazy, huh?


----------



## HolRae

Is there any information on when Hall of Presidents will reopen?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

HolRae said:


> Is there any information on when Hall of Presidents will reopen?



At this rate...my guess is 11/04/20


----------



## jade1

HolRae said:


> Is there any information on when Hall of Presidents will reopen?



Nothing new, just watched Muppets though, parades on the way.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Disney Chinese stuff isn't sleazy, huh?



Not to my 18 month old grandtinker.  You can let it bother you if you want, but she will have no problem with it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think toy story land is gonna be a huge hit...just a hunch.
> 
> But I thought the disney of Disney springs was gonna be awesome too...and it's definitely "not awesome"



A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular. 

But uninspired is what I would call it. 

What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.

I would have loved a dark ride here. 

I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Not to my 18 month old grandtinker.  You can let it bother you if you want, but she will have no problem with it.



So I can disregard the amazon quip then?

Got it...

(Yes...I think you're psyching yourself up for your 75th trip with merchandise...but I'm not judging...just pointing out)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular.
> 
> But uninspired is what I would call it.
> 
> What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.
> 
> I would have loved a dark ride here.
> 
> I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.



Hey...I don't disagree with you at all...

But it is what it is: which is emergency (3 year...jeez) constructed filler to offset Star Wars...

...Chester and Hester with a bit more thought.

But I think they'll exceed expectations for what it is.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Toy Story models, piece of the Star Wars model, and Mickey's Runaway Railway concept art
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-land-and-star-wars-a-galaxys-edge-models.htm



I like it.  I bet my kids will like it.

Looks like the back yard fence will continue on the back side of the TSMM building.

They are showing 3 slinky dog trains.

Why would they put "Toy Story" on the open boxes of toys? (carnival cannon playset)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

HuskieJohn said:


> Why would they put "Toy Story" on the open boxes of toys? (carnival cannon playset)



You mean as opposed to trademark "real toys"??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular.
> 
> But uninspired is what I would call it.
> 
> What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.
> 
> I would have loved a dark ride here.
> 
> I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.



I will say I am glad they aren't just rehashing the attractions they have at the other Toy Story Lands around the world - so it is new stuff.  I do wish there was "more" though.  Feels liek the could definitely fit in a couple more small attractions to make it feel like more of a complete "land" and just have more for kids to do - even if it was just a spinner ride, a play area, and maybe a unique meet and greet set up.  DHS just needs more attractions


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I am glad they aren't just rehashing the attractions they have at the other Toy Story Lands around the world - so it is new stuff.  I do wish there was "more" though.  Feels liek the could definitely fit in a couple more small attractions to make it feel like more of a complete "land" and just have more for kids to do - even if it was just a spinner ride, a play area, and maybe a unique meet and greet set up.  DHS just needs more attractions


This I agree with. I feel like there coule be at least one more ride. or even like a show or something. This feels incomplete


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween products 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170018C


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I am glad they aren't just rehashing the attractions they have at the other Toy Story Lands around the world - so it is new stuff.  I do wish there was "more" though.  Feels liek the could definitely fit in a couple more small attractions to make it feel like more of a complete "land" and just have more for kids to do - even if it was just a spinner ride, a play area, and maybe a unique meet and greet set up.  DHS just needs more attractions



I agree (I know its weird). Some smaller kiddie type rides, a playground thingie, etc. don't seem like they would catapult the budget and would add capacity at DHS which desperately needs it (and might keep some of those meddling kids off my SWL yard). Is there still a playground at DHS? Wasn't there one at some point that was generally well regarded?


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween products
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170018C



I'm a big Halloween fan.  I like the style of this merchandise a lot more than what they have offered in previous years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I agree (I know its weird). Some smaller kiddie type rides, a playground thingie, etc. don't seem like they would catapult the budget and would add capacity at DHS which desperately needs it (and might keep some of those meddling kids off my SWL yard). Is there still a playground at DHS? Wasn't there one at some point that was generally well regarded?



there was the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground which no longer exists.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I am glad they aren't just rehashing the attractions they have at the other Toy Story Lands around the world - so it is new stuff.  I do wish there was "more" though.  Feels liek the could definitely fit in a couple more small attractions to make it feel like more of a complete "land" and just have more for kids to do - even if it was just a spinner ride, a play area, and maybe a unique meet and greet set up.  DHS just needs more attractions



That is a good point about the rehashing. I agree, it needs that something 'more'. It needs to be more than what a 6 flags would build. I'm sure the themeing in the area will be great. I can't believe I'm listing a dark ride as being some sort of E ticket pull everything together type thing but I guess I am. This is a land geared towards younger kids. For heaven's sake at least do the little dark ride where you get to ride in a different toy and go experience the events of the first movie. 

I'm still as shocked as the rest of you that they aren't doing a Pizza Planet. The money that place could rake in with games alone is mind boggling.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Reddog1134 said:


> I'm a big Halloween fan.  I like the style of this merchandise a lot more than what they have offered in previous years.



https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=yesteryears  Did you see these shirts on the Disney store? I liked those designs a lot. If the link isn't working just search 'yesteryears' on the Disney store.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is a good point about the rehashing. I agree, it needs that something 'more'. It needs to be more than what a 6 flags would build. I'm sure the themeing in the area will be great. I can't believe I'm listing a dark ride as being some sort of E ticket pull everything together type thing but I guess I am. This is a land geared towards younger kids. For heaven's sake at least do the little dark ride where you get to ride in a different toy and go experience the events of the first movie.
> 
> I'm still as shocked as the rest of you that they aren't doing a Pizza Planet. The money that place could rake in with games alone is mind boggling.



but they already had a Pizza Planet and the issue was the pizza (like most pizza on Disney property) was, um, not good.  And you couldn't do a regular Pizza Planet as this is supposed to be Andy's backyard.  best you could do is like a plastic/toy looking version (like you can get a toy McDonald's)

I still think they can do fun food and hope they have something that becomes a "thing" that everyone needs to get - be it great corn dogs like Disneyland has or mac n cheese in a cone or whatever


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I am glad they aren't just rehashing the attractions they have at the other Toy Story Lands around the world - so it is new stuff.  I do wish there was "more" though.  Feels liek the could definitely fit in a couple more small attractions to make it feel like more of a complete "land" and just have more for kids to do - even if it was just a spinner ride, a play area, and maybe a unique meet and greet set up.  DHS just needs more attractions


A play area would have been perfect- and not costly!  Certainly doesn't attract the masses but there is a core age that it serves- really puts some fun and relaxation into the day for those families.


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> but they already had a Pizza Planet and the issue was the pizza (like most pizza on Disney property) was, um, not good.  And you couldn't do a regular Pizza Planet as this is supposed to be Andy's backyard.  best you could do is like a plastic/toy looking version (like you can get a toy McDonald's)
> 
> I still think they can do fun food and hope they have something that becomes a "thing" that everyone needs to get - be it great corn dogs like Disneyland has or mac n cheese in a cone or whatever


Mac and cheese in a cone (like Cars Land) as you mentioned would be a bit hit and so kid-like.  Hope Disney hears you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> A play area would have been perfect- and not costly!  Certainly doesn't attract the masses but there is a core age that it serves- really puts some fun and relaxation into the day for those families.



My kids need to burn some energy at some point - I truly believe each of the 4 parks should have both a play area and a water play area - even if just small things - to just let the kids play around and stretch their legs a bit


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think toy story land is gonna be a huge hit...just a hunch.
> 
> But I thought the design of Disney springs was gonna be awesome too...and it's definitely "not awesome"



I agree it's going to be very popular, especially with the younger set.  I am excited to see it next August.


----------



## linzbear

TheMaxRebo said:


> there was the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground which no longer exists.


I was hoping they'd throw a play area into Toy Story Land - it's nearly the same theme as Honey I Shrunk The Kids, too.  Wouldn't even require much thought, just do the old one with some different paint.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> mac n cheese in a cone or whatever



Everyone can get behind mac n cheese in a cone. I hope WDW hears you too as a PP suggested, and we don't just get an additional place with burgers. Corndogs, pizza in a cone, any kind of meat on a stick (think Bengal BBQ) would be fun.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> but they already had a Pizza Planet and the issue was the pizza (like most pizza on Disney property) was, um, not good.  And you couldn't do a regular Pizza Planet as this is supposed to be Andy's backyard.  best you could do is like a plastic/toy looking version (like you can get a toy McDonald's)
> 
> I still think they can do fun food and hope they have something that becomes a "thing" that everyone needs to get - be it great corn dogs like Disneyland has or mac n cheese in a cone or whatever



Yeah I know they did the kind of Pizza Planet before but I thought it was a lackluster effort. There wasn't even a claw machine with aliens inside. I would have spent so much money on that thing. 

A signature food item would be great. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids need to burn some energy at some point - I truly believe each of the 4 parks should have both a play area and a water play area - even if just small things - to just let the kids play around and stretch their legs a bit



I remember all the threads that pop up every year after Food and Wine (or is it Flower and Garden?), whichever one brings the playgrounds to Epcot. Everyone is always very sad that those leave after the festivals.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular.
> 
> But uninspired is what I would call it.
> 
> What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.
> 
> I would have loved a dark ride here.
> 
> I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.



Well, I've argued for it for a while - DHS has needed kid friendly rides forever. This land isn't necessarily directed at adults, or at least primarily at adults. The land already has it's "dark ride" it Toy Story mania (yes I know it's not an actual dark ride). While I would've like to have seen one more new ride overall I like what they did. The slinky coaster looks like a fun theme for a park that has very few family friendly rides, and the saucer spinner is the ONLY WHIP ride in all of WDW, so at least it is something unique - at least if you don't get out to DLR at all.


----------



## LSLS

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular.
> 
> But uninspired is what I would call it.
> 
> What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.
> 
> I would have loved a dark ride here.
> 
> I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.



I'm with you in that on paper, this just doesn't scream Disney like I'm used to (or like I think Star Wars will) in terms of theming, but I think the number of things in the land is just the norm.  Pandora got the same I believe.  Heck, Star Wars which is going to be insanely popular is just having 2 rides and a Cantina from what I remember.  I think they just need more rides in general to try to disperse the crowds some (which has been talked about enough already).


----------



## no one

TheMaxRebo said:


> Your Cocaine comment isn't that far off - though I would compare it more to being a fan of a sports team.   For example, I am a Mets fan because i became a fan as a kid and now I am stuck with them - it makes no rational sense to give them any money based on how poor they have been managed and how bad the results have been - but I am a fan and will stick with my team and it is what it is.  Remember, "fan" is short for "fanatic"
> 
> And it is the same with Disney - we are fans and they already got us.  Now, if we go back to my analogy - a very high percentage of people my age or a bit younger that live in my area are Yankee fans vs Met fans because the Yankess had a ton of success in the 90s when those people were in their formative years - The Mets became the popular team for 1 year when they made a run and that added some fans, but now we suck again and are losing those fans
> 
> Which is why my point is Disney needs to worry more about the next generation of fans rather than the fans they already have.  They could charge as much as an iPhoneX for a dessert party and some people would pay it - but is that going to bring in new fans? Our would providing a superior experience and great customer service and getting people to go back and provide word of mouth for how great the experience was bring more new fans?
> 
> As to your point about it being Iger's fault - I don't disagree that he could have done more and put more of a focus on the parks and them being the best they can be and expanding them - he should have done it earlier but he didn't and it is what it is - but they are doing it now so hopefully they have learned and they keep going rather than this just being a one time thing to get to the 50th and then they stop
> 
> As to pricing out the core market - to some extent, but the crowds are still there (again, biggest complaints I see are still about crowd levels).  You were referencing Nancy Regan, so I will reference Yogi Berra: "Nobody goes there anymore. It’s too crowded!"


This article is a couple of years old, and many of you have probable already discussed the issues in it at length.  But new readers of this thread may find it interesting to see how complicated it is for Disney to change.  Sorry it is a very long article.

https://www.fastcompany.com/3044283/the-messy-business-of-reinventing-happiness


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A hit? Yes, it probably will be. Toy Story has always been very popular.
> 
> But uninspired is what I would call it.
> 
> What are we getting, the slinky coaster (I don't even want to hear about the cars doing some slinky maneuver, whatever that would be. I got myself all excited for SDMT swinging cars and they don't even really swing). An alien based spinner ride and a counter service restaurant?  I might have missed something.
> 
> I would have loved a dark ride here.
> 
> I am very disappointed with Disney's lack of imagination for the Toy Story land.



Maybe it's uninspired or could be better, but I definitely think this area is 100% for younger kids.  There really hasn't been anything for them at HS. They have tried to make it more family friendly with shows and the Disney Junior characters, but I know my DD at the age where she was too little for "big rides" would not have sat through more than one or two of those shows in a day. Older kids and adults will enjoy visiting it because its' Toy Story. I like what they have done with the decor - even having some things that look like cardboard boxes that have been set up to create Andy's imaginary play area. Are you upset at the lack of imagination because you think there should be more attractions or because you expected the attractions they did have to be more unique compared to what is already in the parks? I don't know what the spinner ride will be like, but a kid-friendly coaster at HS seems like a good idea to me. Maybe I am just easily entertained lol.


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> Maybe it's uninspired or could be better, but I definitely think this area is 100% for younger kids.  There really hasn't been anything for them at HS. They have tried to make it more family friendly with shows and the Disney Junior characters, but I know my DD at the age where she was too little for "big rides" would not have sat through more than one or two of those shows in a day. Older kids and adults will enjoy visiting it because its' Toy Story. I like what they have done with the decor - even having some things that look like cardboard boxes that have been set up to create Andy's imaginary play area. Are you upset at the lack of imagination because you think there should be more attractions or because you expected the attractions they did have to be more unique compared to what is already in the parks? I don't know what the spinner ride will be like, but a kid-friendly coaster at HS seems like a good idea to me. Maybe I am just easily entertained lol.


I hope the coaster is a LITTLE thrilling but I am just so excited. I hope its better than say Barnstormer or 7DMT. Maybe in the realm of BTMR


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I hope the coaster is a LITTLE thrilling but I am just so excited. I hope its better than say Barnstormer or 7DMT. Maybe in the realm of BTMR



I'd expect 7DMT thrill levels - maybe a little different with the launches and just being open.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd expect 7DMT thrill levels - maybe a little different with the launches and just being open.


well then I hope it's at least longer


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I agree it's going to be very popular, especially with the younger set.  I am excited to see it next August.



I actually think that if the do decent theming, it could have the "classic Disney" charm that Is somewhat ageless/timeless...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baseline Taphouse signage installed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-baseline-tap-house-signage-now-visible-grand-avenue/



Please be open in October ... please be open in October ... please be open in October ...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disneymom1126 said:


> Maybe it's uninspired or could be better, but I definitely think this area is 100% for younger kids.  There really hasn't been anything for them at HS. They have tried to make it more family friendly with shows and the Disney Junior characters, but I know my DD at the age where she was too little for "big rides" would not have sat through more than one or two of those shows in a day. Older kids and adults will enjoy visiting it because its' Toy Story. I like what they have done with the decor - even having some things that look like cardboard boxes that have been set up to create Andy's imaginary play area. Are you upset at the lack of imagination because you think there should be more attractions or because you expected the attractions they did have to be more unique compared to what is already in the parks? I don't know what the spinner ride will be like, but a kid-friendly coaster at HS seems like a good idea to me. Maybe I am just easily entertained lol.



I think I wanted a little more uniqueness. Maybe uniqueness isn't the right word...I said I wanted a dark ride before so maybe I'm looking for something with more of a story?

I totally agree there should be things for younger kids, but I enjoy Peter Pan's Flight even though it is most likely made for a younger audience. 

@********** had a good point before, that WDW doesn't have any of the whip spinner type rides so it's not like the Alien whip ride is a copy of anything else in Florida.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> I hope the coaster is a LITTLE thrilling but I am just so excited. I hope its better than say Barnstormer or 7DMT. Maybe in the realm of BTMR



I'm thinking you better settle of 7DMT - cause I think that's what you'll get - except looks like it does have a launch, which is really rare for a family coaster. But overall, no big thrills, not even BTMRR


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I wanted a little more uniqueness. Maybe uniqueness isn't the right word...I said I wanted a dark ride before so maybe I'm looking for something with more of a story?
> 
> I totally agree there should be things for younger kids, but I enjoy Peter Pan's Flight even though it is most likely made for a younger audience.
> 
> @********** had a good point before, that WDW doesn't have any of the whip spinner type rides so it's not like the Alien whip ride is a copy of anything else in Florida.



Peter Pan's flight is very unique experience, even for a dark ride. I totally agree that I wish they had gone with one more ride, but it also might be a limit of the footprint. (Thinking about the amount of landspace they took for Star Wars, the footprint for Toy Story Land is relatively small. But also remember there are not two rides there, but there are in fact three. Just because TSMM was already there doesn't mean it isn't considered a ride for the land. 3 rides in a land is pretty solid. Again, we can always complain they should do more, but they are adding two big lands and 5 new rides. (Mickey ride is replacing existing but still a new ride.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Anyone seen Rivers of Light recently? Did they have the fire part? We saw it tonight and it got delayed for technical issues, I noticed the fire part didn't happen (I haven't seen it before tonight).


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Anyone seen Rivers of Light recently? Did they have the fire part? We saw it tonight and it got delayed for technical issues, I noticed the fire part didn't happen (I haven't seen it before tonight).


When I saw it in May/June, it worked but the tiger float was missing. It's likely that the fire was that technical issue they delayed for.


----------



## Mal6586

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Anyone seen Rivers of Light recently? Did they have the fire part? We saw it tonight and it got delayed for technical issues, I noticed the fire part didn't happen (I haven't seen it before tonight).


The fire part was there last Tuesday, 9/12. We did have one lotus blossom float whose petal stayed open the whole time though.


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

lockedoutlogic said:


> We're gonna get our answer...
> 
> In a couple years MGM will be mobbed out the front gate and it would not shock me at all if AK annual attendance is the same as it was prior to avatar.




Actually, I'll be shocked if annual attendance ISN'T the same.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Anyone seen Rivers of Light recently? Did they have the fire part? We saw it tonight and it got delayed for technical issues, I noticed the fire part didn't happen (I haven't seen it before tonight).


The fire part worked last week when I was there. 

The only part of a show that I've seen have continuous problems is the Earth still doesn't go down at the end of Illuminations.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Keels

The ride vehicles for the Aliens ride in Toy Story land look super similar to Mater's ride in CarsLand ... and man, that ride is FUUUUUUUUN. I only went on it for the first time this last trip a couple of weeks ago (same with the Luigi ride), and they are awesome rides for both little kids and adults.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> The ride vehicles for the Aliens ride in Toy Story land look super similar to Mater's ride in CarsLand ... and man, that ride is FUUUUUUUUN. I only went on it for the first time this last trip a couple of weeks ago (same with the Luigi ride), and they are awesome rides for both little kids and adults.


Yep, it is exactly like Mater's. Shanghai is getting one called Woody's Roundup which is also the same ride system.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> When I saw it in May/June, it worked but the tiger float was missing. It's likely that the fire was that technical issue they delayed for.





Mal6586 said:


> The fire part was there last Tuesday, 9/12. We did have one lotus blossom float whose petal stayed open the whole time though.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The fire part worked last week when I was there.
> 
> The only part of a show that I've seen have continuous problems is the Earth still doesn't go down at the end of Illuminations.



___________________
Thank you all!!!

Sounds like that was likely the issue for the delay. I will say if we had a choice of spending our nighttime in Pandora or seeing Rivers of Light it would be Pandora. We only got a tiny sliver of time in Pandora for night (it was like from 7:30-nearly 8pm so not dark dark but dark enough to get some of the effects). Pandora is just amazing at night.  Those who complained about EMH being a waste or not enough of a benefit for AK should count themselves lucky that they actually could be in Pandora for a lot longer time at night (like the real dark time) even if it was crowded for them (no offense it's just a 9pm close with a 7:30pm sunset {so really less time if you want a lot more darknes} allows for almost no time there crowded or not crowded). 

We loved FOP but we just didn't have the opportunity to do standby. The lowest wait time we saw while we were in AK (which we had 1 full day-1 morning and 1 evening) was last Saturday and it was 55min wait but we just didn't have the time. Anyways my husband said that was the best simulator-type ride he'd ever been on. I really enjoyed how real it felt. 

On a sad note after waiting 6 years to attempt to see Fantasmic! after we were stormed out last time in 2011........we got rained/stormed out again....   We did get to see the Star Wars show instead though. The tiki gods shined upon us on wait times but appearantly we were not destined to see Fantasmic! for another undetermined amount of years.

*Sorry for the mini update;we just had our last WDW park day last night bittersweet, 2 days left at Universal still*


----------



## j2thomason

amberpi said:


> Everyone can get behind mac n cheese in a cone. I hope WDW hears you too as a PP suggested, and we don't just get an additional place with burgers. Corndogs, pizza in a cone, any kind of meat on a stick (think Bengal BBQ) would be fun.


For a VERY short time, they had a mac & cheese cone at the concessions at Fantasmic. My daughter was so sad when they discontinued it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Freeform's 13 nights of Halloween schedule 

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...an-13-nights-of-marathons/?cmp=smc|1074445688


----------



## Capang

Didn't the 13 nights of Halloween used to be just a movie or two a night? That's a lot of movies.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Freeform's 13 nights of Halloween schedule
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/09/12/freeforms-13-nights-of-halloween-schedule-is-here-so-its-time-to-plan-13-nights-of-marathons/?cmp=smc|1074445688


I SO wish that they would add the Tower of Terror movie to that line up. I love that movie! I also wish they would add a digital version to Disney Movies Anywhere.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> but they already had a Pizza Planet and the *issue was the pizza* (like most pizza on Disney property) was, um, not good.  And you couldn't do a regular Pizza Planet as this is supposed to be Andy's backyard.  best you could do is like a plastic/toy looking version (like you can get a toy McDonald's)
> 
> I still think they can do fun food and hope they have something that becomes a "thing" that everyone needs to get - be it great corn dogs like Disneyland has or mac n cheese in a cone or whatever



That's putting it "mildly"...it was/is the worst food in the history of Disney parks.

...honorable mention to pinnochios


----------



## osully

To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.

This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/

4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.



I hear ya...but you're not gonna win the "privilege" argument around here...

I somehow getting flack that $265 for a fast pass on the avatar ride is ridiculous...which is not sensible at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.



It was a publicity stunt - they did it because that family has millions of followers on social media.  And it got Disney tons of attention so obviously worked


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was a publicity stunt - they did it because that family has millions of followers on social media.  And it got Disney tons of attention so obviously worked



It can be a successful publicity stunt and still be in incredible poor taste.

Those things are not mutually exclusive


----------



## Roxyfire

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.



Don't get me started, I think I'd get in trouble with posts about politics, which I realize is for a different place than here. I think this is a fantastic example of what some have been talking about lately when it comes to wealth, class, and privilege. All packed up and consumer friendly. 




lockedoutlogic said:


> I hear ya...but you're not gonna win the "privilege" argument around here...
> 
> I somehow getting flack that $265 for a fast pass on the avatar ride is ridiculous...which is not sensible at all.



On one hand, it's their money. On the other, yes it just encourages them. I just wonder what the alternative would be if not for these deeper pockets that fund the operation.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.


Wait -- so Disney is paying for them to do it? If so, seems gratuitous, but obviously a marketing/publicity thing. Meh. This ultimately hurts no one. So many bigger things to worry about that I can't get worked up over this, personally.


----------



## wareagle57

I don't see how this is a political thing at all. It has absolutely nothing to do with government or politics. I am a huge constitutional conservative/libertarian and I too hate the fact that these people were given such a trip. I have no problem with the fact that they are millionaires or how they earned their money or what they are choosing to do with it. Disney also has the right to give them this trip. But I do think it's in poor taste and a slap in the face to many of us, but it has nothing to do with politics...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> but it has nothing to do with politics...


Until people take it there... which seems to happen all too much these days. 

But I agree -- it shouldn't be about politics.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait -- so Disney is paying for them to do it? If so, seems gratuitous, but obviously a marketing/publicity thing. Meh. This ultimately hurts no one. So many bigger things to worry about that I can't get worked up over this, personally.



Well, to be fair, this is exactly one of those income inequality issues that is so incredibly important. These people can afford to do it, and they're accepting the stays and marketing it all on social media to their millions of followers. If they end up donating the "value" of their stay to charity then fine. I don't want to sound like a negative nellie but this stuff is privilege in action.


----------



## pepperandchips

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.



I don't see how this is any different from paying professional athletes to say "I'm going to Disney World" after a super bowl win. It's advertising.


----------



## Roxyfire

wareagle57 said:


> I don't see how this is a political thing at all. It has absolutely nothing to do with government or politics. I am a huge constitutional conservative/libertarian and I too hate the fact that these people were given such a trip. I have no problem with the fact that they are millionaires or how they earned their money or what they are choosing to do with it. Disney also has the right to give them this trip. But I do think it's in poor taste and a slap in the face to many of us, but it has nothing to do with politics...



The point is some might take it politically because I'm halfway citing Bernie Sanders here.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> Well, to be fair, this is exactly one of those income inequality issues that is so incredibly important. These people can afford to do it, and they're accepting the stays and marketing it all on social media to their millions of followers. If they end up donating the "value" of their stay to charity then fine. I don't want to sound like a negative nellie but this stuff is privilege in action.


I look at it this way: by comping it Disney is paying this family to market their products. 

4 random "deserving" families that no one follows would not serve the same function. 

"Privilege in action" and a prime example of "income inequality" -- can't personally go there with you.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I look at it this way: by comping it Disney is paying this family to market their products.
> 
> 4 random "deserving" families that no one follows would not serve the same function.
> 
> "Privilege in action" and a prime example of "income inequality" -- can't personally go there with you.



I understand that's exactly what it is, and that's why I have a problem with it. No worries, everyone won't agree. I'm just saying this isn't very inspirational and I get the feeling others feel the same thing for various reasons. People can do what they want with their money, but the message doesn't come across to me the way they're sending it.


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> To me the bucket list family 30 days 30 stays thing seems SO spoiled / privileged. I booked my next trip (only one really on the horizon at this point) almost 400 days out so we could save for it etc.
> 
> This family are literal millionaires. Why do they deserve a free trip? http://people.com/human-interest/mi...to-travel-the-world-just-hit-a-new-milestone/
> 
> 4 different families (more deserving than wealthy travel bloggers) could have had week long stays given to them by Disney. Not to mention all the free luggage.


I don't believe they got the entire thing for free but they definitely got free stuff. It's publicity for Disney and of course they are going to capitalize.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> I understand that's exactly what it is, and that's why I have a problem with it. No worries, everyone won't agree. I'm just saying this isn't very inspirational and I get the feeling others feel the same thing for various reasons. People can do what they want with their money, but the message doesn't come across to me the way they're sending it.


I have no idea how most people will take this. The comments on the DPB post are all positive so far. And tons of people are following them as they spread their $$$ around the world. Who knows. This would be so low on my list of concerns, if I were to even place it on there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I understand that's exactly what it is, and that's why I have a problem with it. No worries, everyone won't agree. I'm just saying this isn't very inspirational and I get the feeling others feel the same thing for various reasons. People can do what they want with their money, but the message doesn't come across to me the way they're sending it.



Was Disney marketing this as a charitable act?  From day one I knew they were millionaires so to me this was always the "market in action" - they are great at marketing themselves and Disney found a way to latch on to this and I am sure all the attention was more cost effective than a lot of marketing campaigns

Now, if Disney marketed this as they were providing this to a family in need or something, then I disagree with it as it is manipulating people, but if they have been, I never saw any of it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Don't get me started, I think I'd get in trouble with posts about politics, which I realize is for a different place than here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand, it's their money. On the other, yes it just encourages them. I just wonder what the alternative would be if not for these deeper pockets that fund the operation.



1. I'd love it...but it ruins the pounder's days 

2. If not...they'd have to provide a higher value return product across the board...but that has been highjacked for 5 years and it effects everyone.

But i say it...it interferes with the sense of "magic"...I suppose.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was Disney marketing this as a charitable act?  From day one I knew they were millionaires so to me this was always the "market in action" - they are great at marketing themselves and Disney found a way to latch on to this and I am sure all the attention was more cost effective than a lot of marketing campaigns
> 
> Now, if Disney marketed this as they were providing this to a family in need or something, then I disagree with it as it is manipulating people, but if they have been, I never saw any of it



Yeah I'm not saying they did mark it as a charitable act or that they manipulated people. I remember seeing the story initially and thought "boy that sounds irrepsonsible, what will they do when they run out of money?" But once I saw the People article linked by another poster, that made more sense to me. Personally, I don't really care for the whole "social media marketing" thing on multiple levels. That won't stop people from capitalizing on it, nor will it stop companies from marketing this way.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I'm not saying they did mark it as a charitable act or that they manipulated people. I remember seeing the story initially and thought "boy that sounds irrepsonsible, what will they do when they run out of money?" But once I saw the People article linked by another poster, that made more sense to me. Personally, I don't really care for the whole "social media marketing" thing on multiple levels. That won't stop people from capitalizing on it, nor will it stop companies from marketing this way.



It can be good marketing and come off as aloof and distasteful.

Kinda like the "Lexus event to remember" ads before the holidays that show a $60,000 sedan in the snowy driveway with a 6 foot red bow on it.
Money makes everybody a tad crazy...on both ends of the spectrum - no doubt.

But Max confuses me...one day 100% grounded and the next mindless defending disney when they do things that weren't well thought out.  Keeps me guessing...to say the least.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> I don't see how this is a political thing at all. It has absolutely nothing to do with government or politics. I am a huge *constitutional conservative/libertarian* and I too hate the fact that these people were given such a trip. I have no problem with the fact that they are millionaires or how they earned their money or what they are choosing to do with it. Disney also has the right to give them this trip. But I do think it's in poor taste and a slap in the face to many of us, but it has nothing to do with politics...



Political is not limited to just elected officials...those lines cross and nearly every decision in life has SOME political meaning/influence...

Not usually here though.

As far as the highlighted above: aren't you from Pennsylvania?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I'm not saying they did mark it as a charitable act or that they manipulated people. I remember seeing the story initially and thought "boy that sounds irrepsonsible, what will they do when they run out of money?" But once I saw the People article linked by another poster, that made more sense to me. Personally, I don't really care for the whole "social media marketing" thing on multiple levels. That won't stop people from capitalizing on it, nor will it stop companies from marketing this way.



Just as an FYI we know two families that are currently doing something like this - one the wife is a friend of my wife and the other the wife is an ex-coworker of mine - that have taken a year off of work/school for the kids and are traveling.  The first just around North America the second around the world (they are currently in Europe).  They didn't sell an app for millions or anything, just saved for a while and are living very cost efficiently for this year and then will return to their lives.  So people do do this


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an FYI we know two families that are currently doing something like this - one the wife is a friend of my wife and the other the wife is an ex-coworker of mine - that have taken a year off of work/school for the kids and are traveling.  The first just around North America the second around the world (they are currently in Europe).  They didn't sell an app for millions or anything, just saved for a while and are living very cost efficiently for this year and then will return to their lives.  So people do do this



Good for them...it would be nice if everyone could travel for a year...

But you have to admit that it implies some privilege at a minimum and that carries opinions, naturally...

So it's hard to take that away, completely.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> It can be good marketing and come off as aloof and distasteful.
> 
> Kinda like the "Lexus event to remember" adds before the holidays that show a $60,000 sedan in the snowy driveway with a 6 foot red bow on it.
> Money makes everybody a tad crazy...on both ends of the spectrum - no doubt.
> 
> But Max confuses me...one day 100% grounded and the next mindless defending disney when they do things that weren't well thought out.  Keeps me guessing...to say the least.



I don't see why this needs defending - it's just marketing and if they are getting good return on their marketing then it makes sense to do

And we are talking about it here - and I see I lot of chatter on Facebook and other places so clearly they got a lot of attention from it.  

I don't see the negative to it or how it can be viewed as distasteful


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see why this needs defending - it's just marketing and if they are getting good return on their marketing then it makes sense to do
> 
> And we are talking about it here - and I see I lot of chatter on Facebook and other places so clearly they got a lot of attention from it.
> 
> I don't see the negative to it or how it can be viewed as distasteful


I agree.  I couldn't care less how Disney spends their advertising/marketing dollars.  Not sure why anyone else does...I don't get the negative reactions either...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see why this needs defending - it's just marketing and if they are getting good return on their marketing then it makes sense to do
> 
> And we are talking about it here - and I see I lot of chatter on Facebook and other places so clearly they got a lot of attention from it.
> 
> I don't see the negative to it or how it can be viewed as distasteful



Here the proper comment might be "nothing" or ..."this is a little whacky"...

Just a thought.  But when someone doesn't think it's fair, just placate it a little, don't charge into battle with flag bearing the "D"...

Don't think its worth it.  Just my take.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> I agree.  I couldn't care less how Disney spends their advertising/marketing dollars.  Not sure why anyone else does...I don't get the negative reactions either...



I think I know where you stand.  You have every right to your opinion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Good for them...it would be nice if everyone could travel for a year...
> 
> But you have to admit that it implies some privilege at a minimum and that carries opinions, naturally...
> 
> So it's hard to take that away, completely.



They guy designed an app and sold it for millions.  Everyone else is free to do so as well.   Are they fortunate?  Sure but also put in work to get what they have.  To me, more power to them


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> They guy designed an app and sold it for millions.  Everyone else is free to do so as well.   Are they fortunate?  Sure but also put in work to get what they have.  To me, more power to them



Right...more power to him.

But disney parks are designed and operated as a middle class operation...not a luxury one.

So we've come back around on SOME perceptions.


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> As far as the highlighted above: aren't you from Pennsylvania?



Nope. You must have me confused with someone else, or a joke is going over my head. I'm assuming it's the latter, but I'm blanking on what political figure you could be referencing.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> Nope. You must have me confused with someone else, or a joke is going over my head. I'm assuming it's the latter, but I'm blanking on what political figure you could be referencing.



No...no sarcasm/subterfuge there...I thought you were from Pa. somewhere between 54-60 (you never answered my guess...by the way)

I was trying to figure out the libertarianism by geography.

My bad.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an FYI we know two families that are currently doing something like this - one the wife is a friend of my wife and the other the wife is an ex-coworker of mine - that have taken a year off of work/school for the kids and are traveling.  The first just around North America the second around the world (they are currently in Europe).  They didn't sell an app for millions or anything, just saved for a while and are living very cost efficiently for this year and then will return to their lives.  So people do do this



And I think you sorta made my point for me in a great way. Your friends/acquitances are doing this and probably had to sacrifice a lot in the process. Plus, they can’t do this long term. The bucket list family can however do this as long as they want to. So that’s why it rings a little hollow to me, personally.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> And I think you sorta made my point for me in a great way. Your friends/acquitances are doing this and probably had to sacrifice a lot in the process. Plus, they can’t do this long term. The bucket list family can however do this as long as they want to. So that’s why it rings a little hollow to me, personally.



I guess for me they earned the money and built up a following that Disney is leveraging - so they are sort of using each other

If they did this for like the British royalty or someone born into money I might view it differently


----------



## pepperandchips

Roxyfire said:


> And I think you sorta made my point for me in a great way. Your friends/acquitances are doing this and probably had to sacrifice a lot in the process. Plus, they can’t do this long term. The bucket list family can however do this as long as they want to. So that’s why it rings a little hollow to me, personally.



I am not at all trying to say that this family isn't in an enviable position - I certainly wish that Disney would pay me to be in their advertisements! But that's what these people are doing - they are starring in advertisements. We saw them over Labor Day weekend filming on the boat dock at the Beach Club/Yacht Club. It was really hot outside and they looked like any other family would be at that time - stressed, hot, and not like they were skipping down Main Street with Mickey. I'm not saying that anyone's opinion is wrong but these people do not appear to have gotten an all expenses paid month-long family vacation. Maybe not everyone would consider filming advertisements to be work worth the value of those nights' stay, but what I saw was definitely *work, * not a nice gift to a deserving family.


----------



## Capang

pepperandchips said:


> I am not at all trying to say that this family isn't in an enviable position - I certainly wish that Disney would pay me to be in their advertisements! But that's what these people are doing - they are starring in advertisements. We saw them over Labor Day weekend filming on the boat dock at the Beach Club/Yacht Club. It was really hot outside and they looked like any other family would be at that time - stressed, hot, and not like they were skipping down Main Street with Mickey. I'm not saying that anyone's opinion is wrong but these people do not appear to have gotten an all expenses paid month-long family vacation. Maybe not everyone would consider filming advertisements to be work worth the value of those nights' stay, but what I saw was definitely *work, * not a nice gift to a deserving family.


I read a few articles (wish I could recall dates and where) about families that became "social media influences" and got all these freebies and trips. It was work and most of the families quit because they spent their time together staging events, shooting events, editing, etc and losing out on normal family time. I don't really have issue with what this family did, but then I don't pay attention to any of it either.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess for me they earned the money and built up a following that Disney is leveraging - so they are sort of using each other
> 
> If they did this for like the British royalty or someone born into money I might view it differently



Like I said, it's just a personal thing that bothers me. I think the whole social media lifestyle curation thing is incredibly lucrative when it's done successfully. It seems these folks are fairly adept at it. I didn't even know they existed until they did the 30 stays in 30 days thing. They can spend their money and live their lives however they want to, but it doesn't stop me from rolling my eyes when I see such shameless cross promotion on the part of both parties. 



pepperandchips said:


> I am not at all trying to say that this family isn't in an enviable position - I certainly wish that Disney would pay me to be in their advertisements! But that's what these people are doing - they are starring in advertisements. We saw them over Labor Day weekend filming on the boat dock at the Beach Club/Yacht Club. It was really hot outside and they looked like any other family would be at that time - stressed, hot, and not like they were skipping down Main Street with Mickey. I'm not saying that anyone's opinion is wrong but these people do not appear to have gotten an all expenses paid month-long family vacation. Maybe not everyone would consider filming advertisements to be work worth the value of those nights' stay, but what I saw was definitely *work, * not a nice gift to a deserving family.



That's social media curation in action. Sure they might be "living the dream" or "crossing off the bucket list" but with that publicity it comes with a different kind of price tag. 



Capang said:


> I read a few articles (wish I could recall dates and where) about families that became "social media influences" and got all these freebies and trips. It was work and most of the families quit because they spent their time together staging events, shooting events, editing, etc and losing out on normal family time. I don't really have issue with what this family did, but then I don't pay attention to any of it either.



And those people probably made the right choice in the end.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...more power to him.
> 
> But disney parks are designed and operated as a middle class operation...not a luxury one.
> 
> So we've come back around on SOME perceptions.


I don't see how this is showcasing Disney as a luxury option. If anything this is showing the different levels of resorts. If this family was all about luxury they wouldn't be staying at the All-Stars. This is all about advertising staying on Disney property.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don't see how this is showcasing Disney as a luxury option. If anything this is showing the different levels of resorts. If this family was all about luxury they wouldn't be staying at the All-Stars. This is all about advertising staying on Disney property.



I was thinking the $20,000 rack rate hotel bill was a tad superfluous...might just be me...


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's putting it "mildly"...it was/is the worst food in the history of Disney parks.
> 
> ...honorable mention to pinnochios


Pinocchio actually improved their menu. Food wasn't half bad in July


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Pinocchio actually improved their menu. Food wasn't half bad in July



If you say so...my stomach lining still hasn't recovered from the pasta in 97


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I was thinking the $20,000 rack rate hotel bill was a tad superfluous...might just be me...



What hotel bill?  I thought we spent the whole afternoon talking about how they are underserving (or not) for getting to stay for free


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> What hotel bill?  I thought we spent the whole afternoon talking about how they are underserving (or not) for getting to stay for free



Right...cause disney is benevolent and would do that in a second.

I thought the discussion was about misleading/false pretenses?  Bait and switch...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...cause disney is benevolent and would do that in a second.
> 
> I thought the discussion was about misleading/false pretenses?  Bait and switch...



What bait and switch?  From moment one this was to show off the different type of accommodations they have and how all bungets can have a "magical stay", utilizing a family with a ton of built in internet buzz to do so

It was clearly marketing and nothing more - I don't get what the confusion is


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> What bait and switch?  From moment one this was to show off the different type of accommodations they have and how all bungets can have a "magical stay", utilizing a family with a ton of built in internet buzz to do so
> 
> It was clearly marketing and nothing more - I don't get what the confusion is



Well...I'm not personally offended by this...cause I know what I'm doing...

But my interpretation was that it was misleading cutting and pasting $150
Overpriced rooms with $750 overpriced rooms in a fluid manor...trying to be slightly misleading  without being "dead to rights" misleading...

So yeah...marketing 101...lol!

But again, I might be misreading this...I do still know that "animal kingdom fastpass of exclusivity tour by a college programmer" is still garbage though


----------



## rteetz

Let's move on from this topic as nothing good is coming from it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Let's move on from this topic as nothing good is coming from it.


Excellent idea


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

Not trying to rock the boat here, I just want to say something positive about the video.

I'm a little jealous of that kind of every-day-is-a-vacation lifestyle. These people are lucky enough to have made their fortune and have made an interesting choice of living in the moment. Though I wish them no ill will, I was kinda ready to hate on it.

Then I started watching the kids. Though they've been all around the world, they looked like they were having the time of their lives. I admit getting a little teary-eyed when I see kids' reactions to Disney magic, and this video was full of it.

I also enjoyed the idea of getting the flavor of each resort -- seeing the highlights of what makes each unique. The carriage ride at Port Orleans, the luau at Poly, the nice old guy at the Grand Floridian. This is good stuff. Though I doubt I'll ever be able to recreate this trip, I can certainly steal a few ideas and sprinkle them in on our next stay.

Forget about the economic circumstances for a moment and look at the wonder Disney is so great at offering. The little girl meeting her heroes, the little boy having a ball with his parents. That's the real cool stuff Disney does -- not all the expensive add-ons. That's why we're all fans, right?


----------



## danikoski

So.....anyone heard if Jungle Cruise is back up? I heard trees had fallen on the boat storage area, and just wondered if it was still down or not.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> So.....anyone heard if Jungle Cruise is back up? I heard trees had fallen on the boat storage area, and just wondered if it was still down or not.


It is not listed as open on the app.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

danikoski said:


> So.....anyone heard if Jungle Cruise is back up? I heard trees had fallen on the boat storage area, and just wondered if it was still down or not.


It wasn't open Friday. But the railroad and Liberty Square Riverboat were reopened.


----------



## osully

pepperandchips said:


> I don't see how this is any different from paying professional athletes to say "I'm going to Disney World" after a super bowl win. It's advertising.



Do they go for a month straight?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Let's move on from this topic as nothing good is coming from it.



That was quite exhausting.


----------



## Hoodie

danikoski said:


> So.....anyone heard if Jungle Cruise is back up? I heard trees had fallen on the boat storage area, and just wondered if it was still down or not.


WDW site says it's open today, but it never said the railroad was down, even last week. We leave tomorrow so I've been stalking the status of everything for a week!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Hoodie said:


> WDW site says it's open today, but it never said the railroad was down, even last week. We leave tomorrow so I've been stalking the status of everything for a week!



Lucky!  I still got a week to wait.  Have fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> So.....anyone heard if Jungle Cruise is back up? I heard trees had fallen on the boat storage area, and just wondered if it was still down or not.



I just checked the app to look for wait times and it is not even listed at all - doesn't have a message box over it in the map view and isn't in the list of attractions when you go to list view, so my guess is not yet


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Marvel Magicbands now available

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-disney-releases-five-open-edition-bands/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Marvel Magicbands now available
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-disney-releases-five-open-edition-bands/



definitely interesting at least as far as what it means from a legal standpoint if they are allowed to have these (that include members of the Avengers) in WDW.  Definitely can see these being popular with kids


----------



## Hoodie

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just checked the app to look for wait times and it is not even listed at all - doesn't have a message box over it in the map view and isn't in the list of attractions when you go to list view, so my guess is not yet


That's how all the "down" rides were last week.  Listed as "open" and available but the app itself didn't have a wait time. I suspect it is still down right now but that there is light at the end of the tunnel for re-opening.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Marvel Magicbands now available
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-disney-releases-five-open-edition-bands/



Well I can see my kid asking for that Spiderman one...


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Marvel Magicbands now available
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-disney-releases-five-open-edition-bands/



Uh oh. I haven't felt compelled to buy any Magicbands until now, but that Captain America one is calling my name.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vince Camuto is shutting down at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/vi...ide-closure-shuts-store-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Vince Camuto is shutting down at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/vi...ide-closure-shuts-store-at-disney-springs.htm



I wonder how well those types of stores do at Disney Springs. I see that this one closed because all the Vince Camutos are closing. But yeah, just a thought. Whenever I've been to Disney Springs I haven't seen many people with bags from those types of stores.

Or is it just more of a...we want a location here to be seen so people will recognize the brand and shop online or seek out a store later?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder how well those types of stores do at Disney Springs. I see that this one closed because all the Vince Camutos are closing. But yeah, just a thought. Whenever I've been to Disney Springs I haven't seen many people with bags from those types of stores.
> 
> Or is it just more of a...we want a location here to be seen so people will recognize the brand and shop online or seek out a store later?


From what I've heard the Disney Springs stores are some of the highest performing locations for many of them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand Floridian is now included in Minnie Van Service.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/minni...grand-floridian-resort-guests-starting-today/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> From what I've heard the Disney Springs stores are some of the highest performing locations for many of them.



Interesting. I admit I've only been to the new Disney Springs a few times, so what I've seen isn't really a good sample size. I know Uniqlo does amazing, that store is always packed. But then again, it is reasonably priced so all the peasants like me can afford it.


----------



## wareagle57

I'm not sure if this is considered "news", but on a slow day... I saw on twitter over the weekend that a child found his way into the lake near the Imagination Pavilion. I assume no action was taken since it was a child, but I was just curious if anyone saw it in person or knew anything more about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I'm not sure if this is considered "news", but on a slow day... I saw on twitter over the weekend that a child found his way into the lake near the Imagination Pavilion. I assume no action was taken since it was a child, but I was just curious if anyone saw it in person or knew anything more about it.



I saw about it - happened on Saturday and watched the video on Youtube.  I see a lot of speculating as to what happened but I don't know the real reason so don't want to add to the speculation but good news is lots of staff showed up really fast and he is/was fine


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand Floridian is now included in Minnie Van Service.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/minni...grand-floridian-resort-guests-starting-today/


Any word yet about if they have added more vans?  Last I heard there were only around 25 in service so far, with the final expectation to be eventually around 100.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Any word yet about if they have added more vans?  Last I heard there were only around 25 in service so far, with the final expectation to be eventually around 100.


I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Spotpkt

jlundeen said:


> Any word yet about if they have added more vans?  Last I heard there were only around 25 in service so far, with the final expectation to be eventually around 100.


From what I was told by a driver, Chevy is currently doing their switchover to the new year models and that has delayed delivery of new Minnie Vans.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Interesting. I admit I've only been to the new Disney Springs a few times, so what I've seen isn't really a good sample size. I know Uniqlo does amazing, that store is always packed. But then again, it is reasonably priced so all the peasants like me can afford it.



We are spending 10 days at Universal this year with no Disney park days. But we loved Disney Springs so much we are staying at Bonnet Creek at the start of our trip to spend 2 days at DS shopping and enjoying the food. Keep in mind people come from all over to Disney. Where we're from the DS springs prices are normal, not premium and we enjoy some of the unique choices.

My wife bought a Vera Bradley purse last year at DS that could only be purchased in that store. It's been the topic of conversation with friends and family for months. The uniqueness ended up being a very fun purchase for her. We don't have alot of the stores here, plus I don't shop much at home, so it's a fun thing to do on vacation for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw the DIS post an article that all nights of Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland are sold out

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-is-sold-out/


----------



## rteetz

Spotpkt said:


> From what I was told by a driver, Chevy is currently doing their switchover to the new year models and that has delayed delivery of new Minnie Vans.


And the 2018 models are a redesign compared to the 2017.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw the DIS post an article that all nights of Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland are sold out
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-is-sold-out/


Not surprising.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

More Family Fun Revealed for Marvel Day at Sea Cruises Debuting from New York City This Fall


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Disneyland is ready for Halloween

http://micechat.com/170987-disneyland-photo-update-pumpkins-haunted-mansion/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not surprising.



no, just every time I see something like that lets me know these parties/extra events, etc. are not going anywhere (nor going to get cheaper)


----------



## rteetz

*News

Pumpkin Churros Drive Into Cars Land for Haul-O-Ween at Disney California Adventure*


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, just every time I see something like that lets me know these parties/extra events, etc. are not going anywhere (nor going to get cheaper)


Opens the door for them to expand the number of parties at DLR too just like that have at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Dress Shop Dresses Now Available Online


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Opens the door for them to expand the number of parties at DLR too just like that have at WDW.



It will be interesting to watch the future of the parties there as they seem to really be pushing Halloween at California Adventure ... and then when Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is open, are they still going to close the park early for the party there or could they move the actual party over to DCA?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It will be interesting to watch the future of the parties there as they seem to really be pushing Halloween at California Adventure ... and then when Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is open, are they still going to close the park early for the party there or could they move the actual party over to DCA?


Yes rumors suggest the party will move to DCA next year.


----------



## rteetz

Updated version of the Jedi Training Academy


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue at Disney's Fort Wilderness to Open September 20


----------



## marcyleecorgan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Dress Shop Dresses Now Available Online


Say farewell to my wallet, Tinkerbell is pulling it out of my pocket and flying away with it!!!


----------



## Redcon1

amberpi said:


> I agree (I know its weird). Some smaller kiddie type rides, a playground thingie, etc. don't seem like they would catapult the budget and would add capacity at DHS which desperately needs it (and might keep some of those meddling kids off my SWL yard). Is there still a playground at DHS? Wasn't there one at some point that was generally well regarded?



But then it becomes Bugs Land 2.0 and most people didn't care for that. Toy Story Land needs something to differentiate itself from that stigma.


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw the DIS post an article that all nights of Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland are sold out
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-is-sold-out/


Seems earlier than in the past! But I have a terrible memory...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> But then it becomes Bugs Land 2.0 and most people didn't care for that. Toy Story Land needs something to differentiate itself from that stigma.



funny that I had Bug's Land in my mind as well - but with a more positive spin.  Though, that might be because I felt there wasn't that much in DCA for my younger kids to do so we appreciated having Bug's Land.   And I wouldn't want *just* that, but one or 2 more smaller rides in addition to what they have planned I think would be good and have more for younger kids to do that might be too small for the Star Wars attractions.  Heck, a spinner and a playground I think would help a bit

even if nothing great and not huge capacity, DHS can use all the attractions it can get


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> funny that I had Bug's Land in my mind as well - but with a more positive spin.  Though, that might be because I felt there wasn't that much in DCA for my younger kids to do so we appreciated having Bug's Land.   And I wouldn't want *just* that, but one or 2 more smaller rides in addition to what they have planned I think would be good and have more for younger kids to do that might be too small for the Star Wars attractions.  Heck, a spinner and a playground I think would help a bit
> 
> even if nothing great and not huge capacity, DHS can use all the attractions it can get


Maybe after TSL opens, we could get rumors of a potential expansion to TSL like we are getting right now with Pandora expansion rumors. I think Disney just wants to get this open as quick as possible.


----------



## Redcon1

I'm not saying you can't offer some similar options like at Bugs Land, but don't turn the entire land into a kiddie area.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, just every time I see something like that lets me know these parties/extra events, etc. are not going anywhere (nor going to get cheaper)



An interesting note (at least to me), is that this is the first year in several where DH, I, and almost all other AP holders we know decided not to attend due to the severe decrease in AP dates with discounts. So, at least in my experience, the parties are gaining in popularity amongst non-AP holders while AP holders are seemingly keeping a bit more of a distance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> An interesting note (at least to me), is that this is the first year in several where DH, I, and almost all other AP holders we know decided not to attend due to the severe decrease in AP dates with discounts. So, at least in my experience, the parties are gaining in popularity amongst non-AP holders while AP holders are seemingly keeping a bit more of a distance.



It's interesting as it seems like attendance went down a couple of years ago when they had a big jack in prices but now they have increased even more and more dates and yeah gonna get more and more for more and more money


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand Floridian is now included in Minnie Van Service.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/minni...grand-floridian-resort-guests-starting-today/





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue at Disney's Fort Wilderness to Open September 20



You made my day, and October trip with these two posts! So happy I can try out the new van service and that my Hoop-Dee-Doo ADR should be ok now. No alternate plans necessary


----------



## Keels

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> An interesting note (at least to me), is that this is the first year in several where DH, I, and almost all other AP holders we know decided not to attend due to the severe decrease in AP dates with discounts. So, at least in my experience, the parties are gaining in popularity amongst non-AP holders while AP holders are seemingly keeping a bit more of a distance.



The last time I went to a party was to see the Sanderson Sisters show at MNSSHP. Was it worth it? Sure, but as an AP holder, it was definitely a "one-time because I'm in town thing", not something that is on my calendar and part of my plans from the moment the schedule is released.

I won't bother with MVMCP until they make a change to something that makes me interested in it. Honestly, I LOVE Holidays Around the World at Epcot ... the storytellers are so great, CP is amazing and it seems like each year they add more narrators that I just love, and adding even more food booths to the already great offerings from last year will keep me spending my holiday $$ at Epcot for the foreseeable future.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Keels said:


> The last time I went to a party was to see the Sanderson Sisters show at MNSSHP. Was it worth it? Sure, but as an AP holder, it was definitely a "one-time because I'm in town thing", not something that is on my calendar and part of my plans from the moment the schedule is released.
> 
> I won't bother with MVMCP until they make a change to something that makes me interested in it. Honestly, I LOVE Holidays Around the World at Epcot ... the storytellers are so great, CP is amazing and it seems like each year they add more narrators that I just love, and adding even more food booths to the already great offerings from last year will keep me spending my holiday $$ at Epcot for the foreseeable future.



This makes a lot of sense! DH and I can't to eventually make it to WDW for Christmastime...

 And just to clarify, I'm talking about DLR's Halloween Party which is pretty heavily attended by locals so it's not part of a vacation but rather just an evening out. I'm sure WDW has a lot of locals too, it's just a slightly different thing I guess. 

There's a sense I get that during this time of the year, one day visitors will choose to go on party nights instead of during the day. This works out great for me as an AP because I can go with low crowds on non-party days. It also makes me wonder if high party prices will help keep "normal" tickets/passes from spiking up. Idk, that's probably wishful thinking but since DLR is dependent on locals, it makes sense that they would try and make a ton on parties to keep yearlong prices from going up so that people can still come and spend more in the parks on a regular basis?


----------



## Keels

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This makes a lot of sense! DH and I can't to eventually make it to WDW for Christmastime...
> 
> And just to clarify, I'm talking about DLR's Halloween Party which is pretty heavily attended by locals so it's not part of a vacation but rather just an evening out. I'm sure WDW has a lot of locals too, it's just a slightly different thing I guess.
> 
> There's a sense I get that during this time of the year, one day visitors will choose to go on party nights instead of during the day. This works out great for me as an AP because I can go with low crowds on non-party days. It also makes me wonder if high party prices will help keep "normal" tickets/passes from spiking up. Idk, that's probably wishful thinking but since DLR is dependent on locals, it makes sense that they would try and make a ton on parties to keep yearlong prices from going up so that people can still come and spend more in the parks on a regular basis?



Even though you were talking about DLR - I really think the same thinking applies at WDW for these holiday parties. 

My dates didn't work for it this year, but I'd definitely consider it now that DCA is involved in a holiday party. It's things like that that make the parties different.


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Maybe after TSL opens, we could get rumors of a potential expansion to TSL like we are getting right now with Pandora expansion rumors. I think Disney just wants to get this open as quick as possible.


To my knowledge no plans for expansion exists for TSL - in fact one rumor has it this is a "throw away" land if they decide in a few years to expand SW:GE more, or include a new land.  But that is a much limited rumor.

I will add, I have not seen any rumors of expansion of Pandora....I have seen alot of rumors of DAK expansion - in Rafiki area or between Rafiki and Pandora but not Pandora related.  I have also heard potential of a redo in the Dinosaur area.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Phicinfan said:


> I will add, I have not seen any rumors of expansion of Pandora....I have seen alot of rumors of DAK expansion - in Rafiki area or between Rafiki and Pandora but not Pandora related.  I have also heard potential of a redo in the Dinosaur area.



You're correct on those rumors about a DAK expansion and potential redo of the Dinosaur area. The rumors that have circled around for Pandora have been going ahead with a 3rd attraction and a table service restaurant. I believe a 3rd attraction was originally planned for the land, but not sure about the table service restaurant.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> To my knowledge no plans for expansion exists for TSL - in fact one rumor has it this is a "throw away" land if they decide in a few years to expand SW:GE more, or include a new land.  But that is a much limited rumor.
> 
> I will add, I have not seen any rumors of expansion of Pandora....I have seen alot of rumors of DAK expansion - in Rafiki area or between Rafiki and Pandora but not Pandora related.  I have also heard potential of a redo in the Dinosaur area.



Obviously you would know better than I, but I think the "Pandora expansion rumors" come from a) the understanding that the original plans for the area called for 3 rides and b) the understanding there is an expansion pad available (I have heard for another ride and a table service location) - so more that it is something that has the potential to happen in the future more than that expanding it is on the table and has a timeline, etc.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Phicinfan said:


> To my knowledge no plans for expansion exists for TSL - in fact one rumor has it this is a "throw away" land if they decide in a few years to expand SW:GE more, or include a new land.  But that is a much limited rumor.



Also, why would this be a throw away land? Disney is taking the time to build a land that is geared toward kids (even though my 6'4" self who is a huge Toy Story fan would love to ride on the Slinky Dog Coaster if I'm able to lol). DHS is the only attraction based park that doesn't really have anything geared toward kids. They have shows and TSMM, but not every kid is going to want to go on Star Tours, Rock N' Rollercoaster, and Tower of Terror. In many ways, Disney needs to make DHS a family-friendly park, and I think TSL is being built for that reason. There is not a lot for families to do to make DHS a full day park unless they get rides that younger kids would want to go on. If Disney was to expand Star Wars, I don't think they would tear down TSL for that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Interesting. I admit I've only been to the new Disney Springs a few times, so what I've seen isn't really a good sample size. I know Uniqlo does amazing, that store is always packed. But then again, it is reasonably priced so all the peasants like me can afford it.


I got a shirt there yesterday for $5.90+tax (was on clearance). I didn't find as much as I had hoped to find as I wasn't digging the current styles but you really can't beat $14.90+tax for most t-shirts and for a person who is looking for inexpensive Disney appearal that's a huge drawl. I did buy a Vera Bradley Disney bag and spent more than I ever have on a purse....but it's because I could use a Disney gift card. The higher end stores do not appeal to me but I don't shop at higher end stores to begin with-they don't bother me however to have them at Disney Springs. We ate at D-Luxe burger and used mobile ordering (love love love that and used it whenever we could in the parks) and found the food was really good. Me personally as a tourist there at Disney Springs is likely to only shop at places that have Disney items or at least at the more moderately priced places but if someone enjoyed shopping at the higher end places as a norm they may be more likely to stop into those places tourist or local alike.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Phicinfan said:


> To my knowledge no plans for expansion exists for TSL - in fact one rumor has it this is a "throw away" land if they decide in a few years to expand SW:GE more, or include a new land.  But that is a much limited rumor.
> 
> I will add, I have not seen any rumors of expansion of Pandora....I have seen alot of rumors of DAK expansion - in Rafiki area or between Rafiki and Pandora but not Pandora related.  I have also heard potential of a redo in the Dinosaur area.



What are the DAK rumors?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What are the DAK rumors?


I have heard a Zootopia land, and I have also heard of Indiana Jones replacing the Dinoland area.

Again, just rumors. I don't see anything being announced until at least Star Wars Land is open or the next D23 Expo. That is if these are actually credible rumors. I just don't know if I see these happening or not.


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have heard a Zootopia land, and I have also heard of Indiana Jones replacing the Dinoland area.
> 
> Again, just rumors. I don't see anything being announced until at least Star Wars Land is open or the next D23 Expo. That is if these are actually credible rumors. I just don't know if I see these happening or not.


Yes this is what I have heard as well.  Although I will say I believe some rumblings of the redo for Dinosaur land is for the 50th anniversary.  So not all that far off.


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Also, why would this be a throw away land? Disney is taking the time to build a land that is geared toward kids (even though my 6'4" self who is a huge Toy Story fan would love to ride on the Slinky Dog Coaster if I'm able to lol). DHS is the only attraction based park that doesn't really have anything geared toward kids. They have shows and TSMM, but not every kid is going to want to go on Star Tours, Rock N' Rollercoaster, and Tower of Terror. In many ways, Disney needs to make DHS a family-friendly park, and I think TSL is being built for that reason. There is not a lot for families to do to make DHS a full day park unless they get rides that younger kids would want to go on. If Disney was to expand Star Wars, I don't think they would tear down TSL for that.


All great questions that I can't answer.  I just recall one rant from Spirit of WDWMagic.com and some others that stated TSL was built to be taken down to be replaced quickly if needed.  Not saying it is a definite, but it was part of one plan to replace for future expansion.  I find it hard to believe but its out there


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Seeking Pirate-Themed Treasures from Disney Parks for International Talk Like a Pirate Day


----------



## rteetz

*News

Star Wars: Galactic Nights Returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios December 16*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Latest Look at Wine Bar George Construction at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Disney California Adventure Update – Oogie’s Delight*


----------



## rteetz

*News

“Star Wars: The Last Jedi” Trailer Coming October 9th*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Designer Doll Collection Available for Pre-Order at DisneyStore.com*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Epcot 35th Anniversary Alex and Ani Bracelets Released at Walt Disney World*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Disney's Animal Kingdom Update: Rivers of Light Changes (PART 1)*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> “Star Wars: The Last Jedi” Trailer Coming October 9th*



It's about time. I was starting to wonder if there were problems with the movie. That also seems to be around the time they'd open pre-sale tickets. I think the Force Awakens tickets went on sale in mid October.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Update: Rivers of Light Changes (PART 1)*


I am glad to see the performers are walking around the theater before boarding the boats. Any word if the soundtrack has changed before the show begins with this addition?

I don't agree with the author of this article with how disappointing Rivers of Light is. I actually enjoy the show a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am glad to see the performers are walking around the theater before boarding the boats. Any word if the soundtrack has changed before the show begins with this addition?
> 
> I don't agree with the author of this article with how disappointing Rivers of Light is. I actually enjoy the show a lot.




I feel like people say "disappointing" because it didn't deliver everything is promised originally despite all the delays.  I think it is a wonderful show if you take it in a vacuum but I can understand wanting "more" based on what was first promised


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like people say "disappointing" because it didn't deliver everything is promised originally despite all the delays.  I think it is a wonderful show if you take it in a vacuum but I can understand wanting "more" based on what was first promised


That's more or less what I was thinking. Perhaps if it had opened when it was supposed to it might be able to stand out more but opening so close (only a few months) to Pandora...

I enjoyed seeing the floats, the projections on the waters and the music wasn't bad. If I had several hours after ROL to spend in Pandora perhaps my thoughts might be different but you have to choose one or the other and Pandora wins out. The theater was full when we saw it but I was able to secure a FP (for 2 people) for it (well switched my FP for Dinosaur, as it was a walk on, to ROL) at nearly 5pm that night for the the 8:45pm show.

Don't get me wrong we liked the show but consider Pandora to be better usage of our nighttime park time as it stands currently.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger, Bob Weis, and Tom Fitzgerald are out and about in Disneyland Paris today.


----------



## han22735

Epcot festival of the arts will run 7 days a week this year.  Starting January 12-Feb 19th

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## rteetz

han22735 said:


> Epcot festival of the arts will run 7 days a week this year.  Starting January 12-Feb 19th
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


Of course I miss it by three days.


----------



## han22735

rteetz said:


> Of course I miss it by three days.



That stinks.  I'm excited to be there this year and glad its not just the weekends. I'm sure that will help spread out the crowds.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger, Bob Weis, and Tom Fitzgerald are out and about in Disneyland Paris today.



...I got excited there for a minute...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Of course I miss it by three days.



I think we talked about how to fix that one, no?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...I got excited there for a minute...


What's wrong with Weis?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> What's wrong with Weis?



Nothing...but it would have ruined the joke...

However, all disney "executives" have no power/opportunity to excel - realistically speaking - since Eisner.  He crushed skill and made himself Caesar...now there's a less imposing Augustus on the throne.

That's why nothing resembling a worthy successor has emerged inside of the hierarchy.  It will take Brutus or Cassius...

But it was against my joke mojo - to answer your question


----------



## Grumpy's Gal

osully said:


> Not to mention all the free luggage.



They didn't keep the luggage and toys. They donated them.


----------



## Capang

The rumored Dino land redo...is this keeping the dino themed land or dozing it altogether for something New?

Please say dozing it, please say dozing it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> The rumored Dino land redo...is this keeping the dino themed land or dozing it altogether for something New?
> 
> Please say dozing it, please say dozing it



You see both as rumors.  All have them getting rid of Chester and Hester but some call for a different Dino theme others for Indiana Jones


----------



## Dentam

Capang said:


> The rumored Dino land redo...is this keeping the dino themed land or dozing it altogether for something New?
> 
> Please say dozing it, please say dozing it



I hope not!!  The carnival games area could go though.  But I love Primeval Whirl!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> You see both as rumors.  All have them getting rid of Chester and Hester but some call for a different Dino theme others for Indiana Jones


The Indiana Jones rumor is stronger right now but yes there are both.


----------



## Capang

I would take Indy any day, as long as they leave out the crystal skull.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Thor Ragnarok preview coming to DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ctober-6-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Pete M

I'm all for it, but how does Indiana Jones fit in an animal-based park?


----------



## MissGina5

Pete M said:


> I'm all for it, but how does Indiana Jones fit in an animal-based park?


He doesn't, you know what does though? Dinosaurs.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's about time. I was starting to wonder if there were problems with the movie. That also seems to be around the time they'd open pre-sale tickets. I think the Force Awakens tickets went on sale in mid October.



There were entertainment sites last week suggesting they may not run new trailers at all...a "dark" approach 

But conveniently it will be a prop up for another gruesome game on espn that night...which means I'll be fighting fandango (maybe for the last time) that night as well


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I'm gonna take the not too bold stance and say there will never be any avatar additions - no matter how many rumors are created - it doesn't pass the sniff test and I don't see sequels really doing anything impressive.

...hope for other expansions though...and animals...don't need more pivots to magic kingdoms


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Pete M said:


> I'm all for it, but how does Indiana Jones fit in an animal-based park?



It could...but really doesn't.

The danger of IP


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's about time. I was starting to wonder if there were problems with the movie. That also seems to be around the time they'd open pre-sale tickets. I think the Force Awakens tickets went on sale in mid October.



I'm still wondering if there are huge problems with the movie...
...to say nothing of "episode 9"...

A trailer isn't gonna change that.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm gonna take the not too bold stance and say there will never be any avatar additions - no matter how many rumors are created - it doesn't pass the sniff test and I don't see sequels really doing anything impressive.
> 
> ...hope for other expansions though...and animals...don't need more pivots to magic kingdoms


Theres so many good things that could go in there
Fit the Little Dinosaur in!!
Zootopia would be fine
MYTHOLOGICAL CREATURE MUSEUM
what about talking about evolution?!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> Theres so many good things that could go in there
> Fit the Little Dinosaur in!!
> Zootopia would be fine
> MYTHOLOGICAL CREATURE MUSEUM
> *what about talking about evolution*?!



That's just too "real" for a lot of the audience to handle mentally on vacation.

So is conservation...for that matter...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> Theres so many good things that could go in there
> Fit the Little Dinosaur in!!
> Zootopia would be fine
> MYTHOLOGICAL CREATURE MUSEUM
> what about talking about evolution?!



Tons of things they could do. 

I guess Zootopia would work.
Australia
Arctic (or Antarctic) whichever has penguins, I'm too lazy to look it up right now
Rainforests (I imagine a dual land/sea ride and I want to ride it)
Mythological creatures, they could even tie this into an IP and do Hercules what with Pegasus


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Tons of things they could do.
> 
> I guess Zootopia would work.
> Australia
> Arctic (or Antarctic) whichever has penguins, I'm too lazy to look it up right now
> Rainforests (I imagine a dual land/sea ride and I want to ride it)
> Mythological creatures, they could even tie this into an IP and do Hercules what with Pegasus


I will literally die if they do anything Hercules related


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Mythological creatures, they could even tie this into an IP and do Hercules what with Pegasus


Some could argue this has already been done with Pandora.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Some could argue this has already been done with Pandora.


I am not exactly against that argument WDW Radio's interview with I think it was Lee Cockrell helped with that but they could diversify mythologies. Even so, there is still plenty left unturned. I agree Australia would fit very very well. Same with a maybe more frozen landscape (of course...sans frozen the film!) More habitats in general! Australia is just perfect because their wildlife is insane and I would be fascinated to see it without worrying theres a spider in my toilet


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Some could argue this has already been done with Pandora.



I agree, but wouldn't it have been more timeless and future-proof if you ride a dragon through a medieval setting (all with Disney princess easter-eggs hidden in the screen) and take a boat ride through an enchanted forest filled with AA's of unicorns, gnomes, fairies, wood imps, etc (heck, let's get crazy and ride through the "forbidden" part of the enchanted forest and encounter werewolves, manticores, basilisks, and ghouls).


----------



## dlavender

I'd be surprised if AK got anymore additions in the next 5 years.  

There does seem to be a lot of rumors out there, however.  We'll see.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Tons of things they could do.
> 
> I guess Zootopia would work.
> Australia
> Arctic (or Antarctic) whichever has penguins, I'm too lazy to look it up right now
> Rainforests (I imagine a dual land/sea ride and I want to ride it)
> Mythological creatures, they could even tie this into an IP and do Hercules what with Pegasus



I know we have discussed this before, but I think what could really work is theme it to South America - and you can keep the boneyard and port over the Indiana Jones coaster ride and that can be like an archeological section (which there are a lot of those sites in South America), you can do a rain forest area - either as a walk through and/or a slow boat ride - and you can even do penguins as they are in the southern tip of the continent ... and it keeps with the theme of each area being a continent/planet 

Plus plenty of food and drink options for South America and is not even represented in EPCOT (at least currently - obviously rumors of Brazil coming there, but even if it does, tons of other parts of South America to represent)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I agree, but wouldn't it have been more timeless and future-proof if you ride a dragon through a medieval setting (all with Disney princess easter-eggs hidden in the screen) and take a boat ride through an enchanted forest filled with AA's of unicorns, gnomes, fairies, wood imps, etc (heck, let's get crazy and ride through the "forbidden" part of the enchanted forest and encounter werewolves, manticores, basilisks, and ghouls).



It would, but after that area got built at Universal instead of Disney it's probably pretty low on the list of ideas to recreate that at Disney


----------



## mfly

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know we have discussed this before, but I think what could really work is theme it to South America - and you can keep the boneyard and port over the Indiana Jones coaster ride and that can be like an archeological section (which there are a lot of those sites in South America)


The Indiana Jones coaster ride at DLP is honestly nothing special. I'd actually be disappointed if they brought that to AK. 

The Indiana Jones jeep ride at DL is another story - that's my singular favorite ride at Disney. I could ride that all day. I would be ecstatic to see that at AK.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mfly said:


> The Indiana Jones jeep ride at DL is another story - that's my singular favorite ride at Disney. I could ride that all day. I would be ecstatic to see that at AK.



Given the track for Dinosaur and Indiana Jones are the same or very similar, it would just need to be re-themed. However, I would be fine with keeping Dinosaur and making just the Dinoland area an Indiana Jones theme. I am kinda tired of Disney basically bringing attractions that they have already built and putting them into another park.


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> The Indiana Jones coaster ride at DLP is honestly nothing special. I'd actually be disappointed if they brought that to AK.
> 
> The Indiana Jones jeep ride at DL is another story - that's my singular favorite ride at Disney. I could ride that all day. I would be ecstatic to see that at AK.


The Indiana Jones ride at DL is practically the same thing as Dinosaur which is part of the Indiana Jones rumor. The rumor says the ride would get rethemed to Indiana Jones.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Some could argue this has already been done with Pandora.



Yeah, I didn't really think of that because I was thinking of Earth's traditional mythological creatures. But that is true. 



mikepizzo said:


> I agree, but wouldn't it have been more timeless and future-proof if you ride a dragon through a medieval setting (all with Disney princess easter-eggs hidden in the screen) and take a boat ride through an enchanted forest filled with AA's of unicorns, gnomes, fairies, wood imps, etc (heck, let's get crazy and ride through the "forbidden" part of the enchanted forest and encounter werewolves, manticores, basilisks, and ghouls).



Universal's got the Forbidden Forest part down with Harry Potter. Most people are pretty sure that the new coaster over there is going to cover the forest.

But it wouldn't be the first time the two parks have copied each other.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Watch ‘Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade’ #DisneyParksLIVE Stream From Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Sept. 22*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mfly said:


> The Indiana Jones coaster ride at DLP is honestly nothing special. I'd actually be disappointed if they brought that to AK.
> 
> The Indiana Jones jeep ride at DL is another story - that's my singular favorite ride at Disney. I could ride that all day. I would be ecstatic to see that at AK.



Agree it's nothing special - but more something that they could cheaply add in addition to other changes.  If that is the "highlight" of the changes I would be rather disappointed ... more that it could be a nice compliment and something new for most of us

Guess just trying to balance what I think would work and be good with what is practical


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Watch ‘Mickey’s Boo-To-You Parade’ #DisneyParksLIVE Stream From Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Sept. 22*



We went to the Sept 7th party and man is that parade music catchy (and repetitive, lol) - I was humming it for days after!  Loved the headless horseman riding through prior to the parade also.  So cool!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I don't know if anyone is interested in this but we've been collecting Starbucks "You are here" mugs.

Unfortunately I was only able to get 4 of the 6 mugs I wanted on my trip (I got MK, Epcot, Universal and Orlando one). 

We were told that AK's mug was being redeisgned to include Pandora. I was told, though I'm not sure I'm fully confident in the answer, that the AK ones would be available in late September or in October. 

We were told DHS's shipment was delayed due to the hurricane and they didn't know when they would get their shipment in. I actually found it was odd because when I went to ask the CMs they virtually had no idea about the mugs (as in what they were)...uh you guys are the location to buy them...I'd hope you would know information about them. Even the manager on duty was clueless....about the mugs themselves. My husband went in the next day and the CM there was knowledgable and advised him the shipment was delayed due to the hurricane.

I know I can buy them off of Amazon but they are usually around twice the cost (I'll have to wait on the AK one until the design is actually out).

Just wanted to pass along some information and again this is just what I was told


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested in this but we've been collecting Starbucks "You are here" mugs.
> 
> Unfortunately I was only able to get 4 of the 6 mugs I wanted on my trip (I got MK, Epcot, Universal and Orlando one).
> 
> We were told that AK's mug was being redeisgned to include Pandora. I was told, though I'm not sure I'm fully confident in the answer, that the AK ones would be available in late September or in October.
> 
> We were told DHS's shipment was delayed due to the hurricane and they didn't know when they would get their shipment in. I actually found it was odd because when I went to ask the CMs they virtually had no idea about the mugs (as in what they were)...uh you guys are the location to buy them...I'd hope you would know information about them. Even the manager on duty was clueless....about the mugs themselves. My husband went in the next day and the CM there was knowledgable and advised him the shipment was delayed due to the hurricane.
> 
> I know I can buy them off of Amazon but they are usually around twice the cost (I'll have to wait on the AK one until the design is actually out).
> 
> Just wanted to pass along some information and again this is just what I was told


Good to know! I have the four original ones of the WDW parks. I believe the DHS has changed a bit since the original one as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested in this but we've been collecting Starbucks "You are here" mugs.
> 
> Unfortunately I was only able to get 4 of the 6 mugs I wanted on my trip (I got MK, Epcot, Universal and Orlando one).
> 
> We were told that AK's mug was being redeisgned to include Pandora. I was told, though I'm not sure I'm fully confident in the answer, that the AK ones would be available in late September or in October.
> 
> We were told DHS's shipment was delayed due to the hurricane and they didn't know when they would get their shipment in. I actually found it was odd because when I went to ask the CMs they virtually had no idea about the mugs (as in what they were)...uh you guys are the location to buy them...I'd hope you would know information about them. Even the manager on duty was clueless....about the mugs themselves. My husband went in the next day and the CM there was knowledgable and advised him the shipment was delayed due to the hurricane.
> 
> I know I can buy them off of Amazon but they are usually around twice the cost (I'll have to wait on the AK one until the design is actually out).
> 
> Just wanted to pass along some information and again this is just what I was told




That is good to hear - I was wondering if they might even do a separate "You are here" mug for just Pandora (since it is supposed to be a separate planet and idea is you are actually being transported there - so a different "here" to be) ... though there isn't a Starbucks in Pandora so guess it doesn't make sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Good to know! I have the four original ones of the WDW parks. I believe the DHS has changed a bit since the original one as well.



We only have a couple - the MK one and Disneyland ... though we also have the 45th MK and the 60th Disneyland starbucks ones as well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tower of Terror sign maintenance work

*http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-maintenance-tower-terror-sign-world-drive/*


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> We only have a couple - the MK one and Disneyland ... though we also have the 45th MK and the 60th Disneyland starbucks ones as well


I also have the MK 45th and the ornament version of the Disneyland 60 one. I don’t drink a lot of coffee but for some reason I like mugs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is good to hear - I was wondering if they might even do a separate "You are here" mug for just Pandora (since it is supposed to be a separate planet and idea is you are actually being transported there - so a different "here" to be) ... though there isn't a Starbucks in Pandora so guess it doesn't make sense


I had wondered if they were going to redesign the mug when Pandora was coming up on being opened. The CM I talked to had said the AK mugs hadn't been around since June/July. I just hadn't heard personally news about a redesign so I was all disappointed in not being able to get the mug while I was there. I'll get it eventually though either by doing another trip or hoping amazon gets it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I also have the MK 45th and the ornament version of the Disneyland 60 one. I don’t drink a lot of coffee but for some reason I like mugs.


I have 9 or so lol...plus the 4 I just got lol

It started out a few years ago when my husband would travel for a business trip he would get me one from the city he was in (via buying it at the airport) then we started getting them on the trips we went on (though we forgot to get the D.C. one), my sister-in-law for my b-day this year got me the mug for our own area.

I drink coffee but honestly I just like the mugs too. I plan on having mug clips put underneath the cabinet that we use for mugs/wine glasses which is our coffee/alcohol countertop and display at the very least the ones from this trip and a few other ones.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror sign maintenance work
> 
> *http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-maintenance-tower-terror-sign-world-drive/*


Soooo funny story...while the hurricane was all going on my husband was like "I hope that tower of terror sign is ok" lol (he loves tower of terror). We did drive past it several times and it was there still intact at least from our angle that we could see so I did alert him that it appeared to have survived the winds and he was like "oh that's good to hear I was worried".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Baseline Taphouse is nearing completion 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/09/phot...-operating-hours-posted-outdoor-tables-place/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baseline Taphouse is nearing completion
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/09/phot...-operating-hours-posted-outdoor-tables-place/



Has the potential to be a really cool place and nice addition ... hopefully they step up with the variety and quality of craft beer offerings (and nice they will have the "create your own" flight vs just preset options)


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Has the potential to be a really cool place and nice addition ... hopefully they step up with the variety and quality of craft beer offerings (and nice they will have the "create your own" flight vs just preset options)


It will certainly be a stop on my next visit to DHS. I think beer flights make a lot of sense for Disney restaurant properties. Gives folks a tastings of a wide variety beers without needing a full pint.
I love beer. I think it's fine for the parks. However, for me personally, add in some rides and I don't need a lot of beer before I'm a little uncomfortable....so getting a tasting of a bunch at one seating is always a nice option.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> It will certainly be a stop on my next visit to DHS. I think beer flights make a lot of sense for Disney restaurant properties. Gives folks a tastings of a wide variety beers without needing a full pint.
> I love beer. I think it's fine for the parks. However, for me personally, add in some rides and I don't need a lot of beer before I'm a little uncomfortable....so getting a tasting of a bunch at one seating is always a nice option.


For us we waited til the evening to have alcohol. I saw plenty of people in the day time (especially at Universal in the Simpsons area and Hogsmeade in Harry Potter) but with heat index (at least for a few days of over 100)...it was not on our list of things to do with the blazing sun and rides we still wanted to immediately ride.

I think it will be a good place to relax once the sun has gone down and I personally think a welcome addition to DHS. Wish it had been opened for us to explore but there's always the next time (provided it doesn't change to something else by the time we get back there lol).

ETA: We had an Eastern FL beer flight at Epcot before Illuminations. I enjoy beer flights as well. It's nice to get a bit of the sampling. We do build your own beer packs at some of our liquor stores here in our area and it allows you to figure out if you like that beer without getting the whole pack of it.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I also have the MK 45th and the ornament version of the Disneyland 60 one. I don’t drink a lot of coffee but for some reason I like mugs.



I don't drink coffee at all really but I have an obsession with collecting cups/mugs. I mostly have stadium cups from pretty much every SEC stadium and a few random ones. Not to mention way too many from my alma mater from the last 10 years or so. Unfortunately for me, mugs have much more variety than cups when it comes to Disney, so since I don't use them I only have a handful from my favorite place and they are just to look at.


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> I agree, but wouldn't it have been more timeless and future-proof if you ride a dragon through a medieval setting (all with Disney princess easter-eggs hidden in the screen) and take a boat ride through an enchanted forest filled with AA's of unicorns, gnomes, fairies, wood imps, etc (heck, let's get crazy and ride through the "forbidden" part of the enchanted forest and encounter werewolves, manticores, basilisks, and ghouls).


This is especially true with the rumors of the Forbidden Forest coming to Universal


----------



## sachilles

I think you and I are on the same wavelength. I really enjoy beer. I know some folks don't think it's right for the parks, and some do abuse it. What is funny for me is that I just don't see it being an issue on my end. It's almost always too hot, so I'm guzzling water to stay hydrated. If I have more than one "good" beer at a sitting, it's just too much in the environment, because I've ate too much in conjunction. Add a ride on the rockin rollercoaster and star tours, I don't think there is a risk I'll over indulge. So a beer flight is a nice treat.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marathon weekend medal reveal! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A

Beyond thrilled with the designs, can’t wait to earn all of them except the Castaway Cay Challenge medal.


----------



## Moliphino

wareagle57 said:


> I don't drink coffee at all really but I have an obsession with collecting cups/mugs. I mostly have stadium cups from pretty much every SEC stadium and a few random ones. Not to mention way too many from my alma mater from the last 10 years or so. Unfortunately for me, mugs have much more variety than cups when it comes to Disney, so since I don't use them I only have a handful from my favorite place and they are just to look at.



My Disney mug collection has outgrown my cabinets. I can't stop myself. I use them for tea.


----------



## HuskieJohn

lockedoutlogic said:


> You mean as opposed to trademark "real toys"??



Its just curious because they didn't do it for the other toys.  Just that one from that series of photos.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> My Disney mug collection has outgrown my cabinets. I can't stop myself. I use them for tea.


There were sooooo many cute mugs in all the stores down in Disney but I had to keep telling myself "no no no" especially because I had gone down with the assumption that I would be bringing 6 starbucks mugs home...it was really hard to resist though


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I only let myself buy the Starbucks You are Here mugs from places that I've lived. Disney Parks are the exception. I never did get the ultra rare Epcot one with the monorail color that was involved in the crash.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baseline Taphouse is nearing completion
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/09/phot...-operating-hours-posted-outdoor-tables-place/



Feel free to give us an opening date for the bad boy, Disney ... any day now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Marathon weekend medal reveal!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-weekend/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170923170001A
> 
> Beyond thrilled with the designs, can’t wait to earn all of them except the Castaway Cay Challenge medal.



I am planning on doing the Castaway Cay 5k when we go on our Disney Cruise in February ... can we combine our efforts?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Feel free to give us an opening date for the bad boy, Disney ... any day now.


I’ve heard by the end of September is the goal. Not sure if the hurricane pushed that back a little or not.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am planning on doing the Castaway Cay 5k when we go on our Disney Cruise in February ... can we combine our efforts?


Haha that would be nice.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> It would, but after that area got built at Universal instead of Disney it's probably pretty low on the list of ideas to recreate that at Disney





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Universal's got the Forbidden Forest part down with Harry Potter. Most people are pretty sure that the new coaster over there is going to cover the forest.
> 
> But it wouldn't be the first time the two parks have copied each other.





MissGina5 said:


> This is especially true with the rumors of the Forbidden Forest coming to Universal



While I understand what each of you are saying, I must not have done a good job at conveying my point.  Disney could have (and really should have) been the first to do this had they taken their Beastly Kingdom plans and ran with them.  The rides in Pandora are more or less their original ideas for Beastly Kingdom, just with an Avatar overlay.  Mythological creatures don't have to rely on relevancy.  

Universal wins with Harry Potter because there are 8 core movies, one spin-off, and more on the way.  They have built areas of an already established world that people actually wanted to visit before Universal built them.  Harry Potter is still alive and kicking.  It's a franchise that has the ability to be passed down from generation to generation.  Children that grew up while the series was being released are now having their children read the books.  It's a cycle.  

Avatar just isn't there.  And I don't think it ever will be.  Not when there's a decade between the cannon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> While I understand what each of you are saying, I must not have done a good job at conveying my point.  Disney could have (and really should have) been the first to do this had they taken their Beastly Kingdom plans and ran with them.  The rides in Pandora are more or less their original ideas for Beastly Kingdom, just with an Avatar overlay.  Mythological creatures don't have to rely on relevancy.
> 
> Universal wins with Harry Potter because there are 8 core movies, one spin-off, and more on the way.  They have built areas of an already established world that people actually wanted to visit before Universal built them.  Harry Potter is still alive and kicking.  It's a franchise that has the ability to be passed down from generation to generation.  Children that grew up while the series was being released are now having their children read the books.  It's a cycle.
> 
> Avatar just isn't there.  And I don't think it ever will be.  Not when there's a decade between the cannon.



oh, yeah, absolutely Disney should have built the original Beastly Kingdom and as you mentioned before it is more timeless than Avatar

But,t hey chose to do Dinoland instead because they had the Dinosaur moving coming out - so, um, yeah, that worked out


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, yeah, absolutely Disney should have built the original Beastly Kingdom and as you mentioned before it is more timeless than Avatar
> 
> But,t hey chose to do Dinoland instead because they had the Dinosaur moving coming out - so, um, yeah, that worked out


While I agree I think Disney did a good job making Avatar as timeless as they could. For example the land isn't directly connect to the movie(s). It doesn't specifically reference characters from the movie and I think could stand on its own. It even has it's own storyline where after years of war and destruction the Navi are allowing humans into their "realm". The Navi is that mythical creature.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, yeah, absolutely Disney should have built the original Beastly Kingdom and as you mentioned before it is more timeless than Avatar
> 
> But,t hey chose to do Dinoland instead because they had the Dinosaur moving coming out - so, um, yeah, that worked out


and I am still firmly on team IMPROVE Dinoland rather than replace


----------



## rteetz

*News

Restaurant Marrakesh at Epcot Now Offering Free Henna Tattoos*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Lucasfilm Joins Forces With Six Major Brands To Launch Worldwide Promotional Campaign In Support Of “Star Wars: The Last Jedi”*


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> While I agree I think Disney did a good job making Avatar as timeless as they could. For example the land isn't directly connect to the movie(s). It doesn't specifically reference characters from the movie and I think could stand on its own. It even has it's own storyline where after years of war and destruction the Navi are allowing humans into their "realm". The Navi is that mythical creature.



From what I've seen and heard the land is very cool, but that storyline is pretty lame.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> From what I've seen and heard the land is very cool, but that storyline is pretty lame.


There is a bit more too it of course but that’s the general idea. IMO the land is awesome and was worth it.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> There is a bit more too it of course but that’s the general idea. IMO the land is awesome and was worth it.


I feel like I have heard the storyline and immersiveness was cool? hmm


----------



## Pete M

MissGina5 said:


> and I am still firmly on team IMPROVE Dinoland rather than replace



same here.   As my nephew once said, "dinosaurs are the most awesomest thing ever!"  So why can't dinoland be the most awesomest thing ever?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> While I agree I think Disney did a good job making Avatar as timeless as they could. For example the land isn't directly connect to the movie(s). It doesn't specifically reference characters from the movie and I think could stand on its own. It even has it's own storyline where after years of war and destruction the Navi are allowing humans into their "realm". The Navi is that mythical creature.



While I get what you are saying - it is still Pandora and both rides heavily feature the Navi so it is very specific to that franchise.   They did do as good as they could and very much agree they were smart to place it after the movies, etc. - it's still a specific world created for a specific film.  Not quite the same as unicorns and dragons and stuff



rteetz said:


> There is a bit more too it of course but that’s the general idea. IMO the land is awesome and was worth it.



Oh the land is awesome, no question!


----------



## MissGina5

Pete M said:


> same here.   As my nephew once said, "dinosaurs are the most awesomest thing ever!"  So why can't dinoland be the most awesomest thing ever?


They literally just released a great Dinosaur movie! The Good Dinosaur was beautiful!!


----------



## dlavender

MissGina5 said:


> and I am still firmly on team IMPROVE Dinoland rather than replace



I think they are currently looking to do a repeal improve and replace option simultaneously.......

I'll show myself out now


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> They literally just released a great Dinosaur movie! The Good Dinosaur was beautiful!!



Given the box office, the critical reviews, and the complete lack of staying power, I think you might be in the minority on that opinion. As much as a Pixar movie has ever been a flop, that one flopped. From my own experience, my kids were 4, 4, and 6 when I took them... none of them cared for it or even managed to stay interested throughout the movie. I personally though it was kind of lame and bland, but it's really my kids opinion that took the cake. The only other movie we've ever gone to they were that bored by was The BFG.


----------



## Ambehnke

MissGina5 said:


> They literally just released a great Dinosaur movie! The Good Dinosaur was beautiful!!


Really? I thought it was awful.... and I'm pretty sure it was a flop. I think I read it lost money for Disney/Pixar.


----------



## Ambehnke

jknezek said:


> Given the box office, the critical reviews, and the complete lack of staying power, I think you might be in the minority on that opinion. As much as a Pixar movie has ever been a flop, that one flopped. From my own experience, my kids were 4, 4, and 6 when I took them... none of them cared for it or even managed to stay interested throughout the movie. I personally though it was kind of lame and bland, but it's really my kids opinion that took the cake. The only other movie we've ever gone to they were that bored by was The BFG.


Agree with you totally on this. Took my then 4 year old and you could not pay either of us to watch it again.


----------



## MissGina5

Ambehnke said:


> Agree with you totally on this. Took my then 4 year old and you could not pay either of us to watch it again.


wow I thought it was a sweet story with beautiful animation. That said I am not entirely surprised that kids were bored.


----------



## HolRae

Has there been any more info or pics of the baby tigers since the first short video?


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, yeah, absolutely Disney should have built the original Beastly Kingdom and as you mentioned before it is more timeless than Avatar
> 
> But,t hey chose to do Dinoland instead because they had the Dinosaur moving coming out - so, um, yeah, that worked out



I thought Camp Minnie-Mickey was where Beastly Kingdom was slated to go.  Wasn't DinoLand always in the plans?  Animals of the Past, Present, and Fantasy? 



MissGina5 said:


> wow I thought it was a sweet story with beautiful animation. That said I am not entirely surprised that kids were bored.



I think it was hard for people to get behind it because you had these, amazing, photo-realistic landscapes and backdrops mixed with these absurdly cartoon-y characters.  People may not have been able to put their finger on why the movie actually looked off, but their brain did.

I also think the story suffered from being generic and middle of the road.  Middle of the road is the worst a movie can be, especially in a stable such as Pixar.


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am planning on doing the Castaway Cay 5k when we go on our Disney Cruise in February ... can we combine our efforts?



I just did the Castaway Cay 5K on September 3rd.  We were the last sailing on the Dream out of Port Canaveral before Irma so we got lucky.  Drink LOTS of water during the run, especially down the landing strip section.

 

The calm before the storm as they say.  We stayed concierge on this cruise and the service was the best I have had anywhere, including the Four Seasons in Orlando.  It was a great trip.


----------



## rteetz

HolRae said:


> Has there been any more info or pics of the baby tigers since the first short video?


Nope. They haven’t been out yet and likely won’t be for a while longer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disneyland announces what’s coming for their 35th anniversary 

https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disney-resort-35th-anniversary-happiest-celebration-fiscal-2018/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I thought Camp Minnie-Mickey was where Beastly Kingdom was slated to go. Wasn't DinoLand always in the plans? Animals of the Past, Present, and Fantasy?



yes, the original plans were for Beastly Kingdom to be where Pandora is now (where Camp Minnie-Mickey got built as a quick/cheap something) and Dinoland was to be where it is now - but due to budget cuts management basically said you can build one or the other but not both Dinoland and Beastly Kingdom and the decision was made to build dinoland, at least partly, because they had the movie Dinosaur coming out (which the Dinosaur attraction is connected to)


----------



## sachilles

I'm beating a dead horse, but I think Dinosaurs are perfect theme for a land. I think most just think that given the amount of detail apparent in Animal kingdom for all the other "land", it definitely feels incomplete or done poorly. The boneyard is good, the Dinosaur attractions is good(yes it could be better) enough. It's the chester and hester stuff that really sort of becomes the let down, and is out of character with the rest of the park. I don't think the rides themselves are awful, but theme is just not there. I'd rather see vegetation similar to when Dinosaurs roamed the earth whether it be fake or modern equivalents. I'd even be happy to see it include the ice age side of things, of beasts long gone. There is so much possible.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know I'm alone here, but I always really enjoyed the theme of Dino Land. Then again, I really like hokey Route 66 type stuff so it is right up my alley.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know I'm alone here, but I always really enjoyed the theme of Dino Land. Then again, I really like hokey Route 66 type stuff so it is right up my alley.



I actually really like the backstory and theming of Chester and Hester's as well ... but also get the line of thinking that it doesn't fit with the rest of Animal Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I'm beating a dead horse, but I think Dinosaurs are perfect theme for a land. I think most just think that given the amount of detail apparent in Animal kingdom for all the other "land", it definitely feels incomplete or done poorly. The boneyard is good, the Dinosaur attractions is good(yes it could be better) enough. It's the chester and hester stuff that really sort of becomes the let down, and is out of character with the rest of the park. I don't think the rides themselves are awful, but theme is just not there.* I'd rather see vegetation similar to when Dinosaurs roamed the earth whether it be fake or modern equivalents*. I'd even be happy to see it include the ice age side of things, of beasts long gone. There is so much possible.



Could probably do similar to what they did in Pandora where they have the "fake" mixed in with the "real" so you can't really tell what is fake or real.   Could probably even do some animatronics in the area like you are viewing real dinosaurs (I guess sort of like the raptor encounter at Universal, but more "realistic" as if you are observing them like the other animals on the trails in the other parts of AK)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* - Disney and Chase have renewed their partnership

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-and-chase-continue-partnership/


----------



## rteetz

*News

Top 5 Fall Magic Shots at Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Typhoon Lagoon Update: Visiting the Water Park After Dark (PART 1)*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Virtual Reality Headsets Coming to "Project X" at LEGOLAND Florida*


----------



## rteetz

*News

The Crayola Experience Offers Free Admission to First Responders*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Updated Guidemaps Debut at Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS: DisneyQuest Sign Partially Removed; Interior Gutted*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS: Wolfgang Puck Demolition at Disney Springs West Side*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS: “Sunset Seasons Greetings” Projection Tower Construction*


----------



## rteetz

*News

NEW Mouseketeer Ear Hat Dooney and Bourke Handbags Released*


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know I'm alone here, but I always really enjoyed the theme of Dino Land. Then again, I really like hokey Route 66 type stuff so it is right up my alley.



We have always enjoyed Dino Land as well, and the friends/family we travel with love it too. One of our best vacations was when we rented a 31' RV and drove down Historic Route 66 to the Grand Canyon, stopping at all the hokey road side attractions I could find! The kids list that trip as their favorite ahead of any Disney vacation we've had, so the Route 66 theme in DL is fun for us. I've always been curious why Dino Land gets so much hate. Sure there are things I feel could be improved, but it's very fun and is something different.


----------



## DISnewjersey

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> We have always enjoyed Dino Land as well, and the friends/family we travel with love it too. One of our best vacations was when we rented a 31' RV and drove down Historic Route 66 to the Grand Canyon, stopping at all the hokey road side attractions I could find! The kids list that trip as their favorite ahead of any Disney vacation we've had, so the Route 66 theme in DL is fun for us. I've always been curious why Dino Land gets so much hate. Sure there are things I feel could be improved, but it's very fun and is something different.



I’ve hated it because the theme wasn’t clear to me and looked like Disney just took the cheap way to fill in that space. It’s out of place when compared to the rest of Animal Kingdom.

It wasn’t until recently where I read online what the theme is supposed to be. Correct me if I’m wrong but the theme is that there is the Dino excavation site (the Dinosaur attraction) along a Rt 66 type road. All of the other restaurants, rides, and games popped up to make money off all the tourists going to the Dino Exhibit.

After learning that, I have a little more appreciation for the land. The paved road down the middle of the land makes a little more sense. I still think it’s out of place though.


----------



## MissGina5

DISnewjersey said:


> I’ve hated it because the theme wasn’t clear to me and looked like Disney just took the cheap way to fill in that space. It’s out of place when compared to the rest of Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It wasn’t until recently where I read online what the theme is supposed to be. Correct me if I’m wrong but the theme is that there is the Dino excavation site (the Dinosaur attraction) along a Rt 66 type road. All of the other restaurants, rides, and games popped up to make money off all the tourists going to the Dino Exhibit.
> 
> After learning that, I have a little more appreciation for the land. The paved road down the middle of the land makes a little more sense. I still think it’s out of place though.


I like the idea of the backstory. I want them to do better though. I think they can make it like a real excavation site. I say this as someone who has worked excavation sites. I would be thrilled if they did so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> I’ve hated it because the theme wasn’t clear to me and looked like Disney just took the cheap way to fill in that space. It’s out of place when compared to the rest of Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It wasn’t until recently where I read online what the theme is supposed to be. Correct me if I’m wrong but the theme is that there is the Dino excavation site (the Dinosaur attraction) along a Rt 66 type road. All of the other restaurants, rides, and games popped up to make money off all the tourists going to the Dino Exhibit.
> 
> After learning that, I have a little more appreciation for the land. The paved road down the middle of the land makes a little more sense. I still think it’s out of place though.



yeah, roughly that - it was a gas station owned by married couple Chester and Hester and then some dinosaur fosils were found and ultimately the dino institute built and so they changed the gas station to be a souvenir store to capitalize on all the tourists

I love the little details - like the imagineers made a new sign for the gas station only to paint over it for the change to being a souvenir store


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Soundstage demolition for Toy Story entrance

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-soundstage-4-demolished-toy-story-land-entrance/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> 
> PHOTOS: DisneyQuest Sign Partially Removed; Interior Gutted*



I knew it was coming, but it's still kind of sad to see.

Spent a few Friday nights here from age 16-18, waiting for them to put out the special $15 admission sign, which I guess they did when attendance was down.  Hard to believe that was so long ago.  While waiting we'd buy CD's from the Virgin Atlantic store.  What a different time!


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, roughly that - it was a gas station owned by married couple Chester and Hester and then some dinosaur fosils were found and ultimately the dino institute built and so they changed the gas station to be a souvenir store to capitalize on all the tourists
> 
> I love the little details - like the imagineers made a new sign for the gas station only to paint over it for the change to being a souvenir store
> View attachment 271305


For the longest time we never knew what the heck was going on with the carnival stuff at Dino Land....I seem to remember when it first opened it was much more educational - even a cast member there talking about archaeology with bones on display along with other stuff that was found.  Were the other rides there then?  I really don't remember.

I have to admit that the only reason we visit that area now is for the Dino ride, and often ending up eating at Restaurantasauras for a quick burger.  The other rides don't do anything for me, but during a big family trip a few years ago, several of the younger members did have to do all of them and thoroughly enjoyed them....

Replacing the dated Dino ride with the Indy ride that's in DL would be great!!  But honestly, I don't mind the Dino ride as it is....it's something we usually try to do, but don't go out of our way for.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

10,000 Sign Up For Hong Kong Disneyland’s Marvel 10K Weekend


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Restaurant Marrakesh at Epcot Now Offering Free Henna Tattoos*



Only for children.


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, roughly that - it was a gas station owned by married couple Chester and Hester and then some dinosaur fosils were found and ultimately the dino institute built and so they changed the gas station to be a souvenir store to capitalize on all the tourists
> 
> I love the little details - like the imagineers made a new sign for the gas station only to paint over it for the change to being a souvenir store
> View attachment 271305


The first time I was in the carnival area, I noticed the parking spaces painted on the asphalt. It wasn't until much late that it dawned on me: there was never an old parking lot there. They painted it to _look_ like an old parking lot...

That's taking the theme an extra step.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> The first time I was in the carnival area, I noticed the parking spaces painted on the asphalt. It wasn't until much late that it dawned on me: there was never an old parking lot there. They painted it to _look_ like an old parking lot...
> 
> That's taking the theme an extra step.



yup - initial reaction is always "it looks so old and run down and cheap!" ... and I am thinking "hey, it took a lot of work to make something new look old, run down, and cheap!"


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - initial reaction is always "it looks so old and run down and cheap!" ... and I am thinking "hey, it took a lot of work to make something new look old, run down, and cheap!"


This is one of the things I value most about Disney - attention to detail!  You notice and see what they want you to see, not what they don't.  Keeps it magical!


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> They literally just released a great Dinosaur movie! The Good Dinosaur was beautiful!!


It was indeed beautiful but boy was it bad.


----------



## Pete M

MissGina5 said:


> I like the idea of the backstory. I want them to do better though. I think they can make it like a real excavation site. I say this as someone who has worked excavation sites. I would be thrilled if they did so.




they do (kinda), it's in the kids play area.


----------



## MissGina5

Pete M said:


> they do (kinda), it's in the kids play area.



and honestly that all looks great! theres so much more they can do with that! I know Living with the land is not the most popular attraction but a ride like that, that takes you through how paleontologists work? I feel that could be very popular. Or even an "under ground" ride through the layers of the earth, and as you hit different layers of dirt (and there are many) seeing animals from different time periods?? that would be so cool!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dole Whip Magic Shot coming to MK

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-giant-dole-whip-photopass-magic-shot-coming-magic-kingdom/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dole Whip Magic Shot coming to MK
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-giant-dole-whip-photopass-magic-shot-coming-magic-kingdom/


I am gonna be really honest
I read this and thought it was an aloholic shot and I was so ready
(sigh)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Guardians of the galaxy construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-guardians-galaxy-construction-site-cleared/


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> and honestly that all looks great! theres so much more they can do with that! I know Living with the land is not the most popular attraction but a ride like that, that takes you through how paleontologists work? I feel that could be very popular. Or even an "under ground" ride through the layers of the earth, and as you hit different layers of dirt (and there are many) seeing animals from different time periods?? that would be so cool!!


A ride through rock layers?! Music to this science teacher's ears! That actually sounds like a fun project.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> A ride through rock layers?! Music to this science teacher's ears! That actually sounds like a fun project.


Dont you think?! And if it involves Dinosaurs, kids will go, I am sure of it!! I would want to go. If Spaceship Earth is popular, then add a cool building and advertise dinosaurs and theyd be golden.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Through October 1st, Enjoy Magical Dining Month at Disney Springs


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dole Whip Magic Shot coming to MK
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-giant-dole-whip-photopass-magic-shot-coming-magic-kingdom/



I think photopass jumped the shark with this one. The promotional (errr - instructional?) photos almost look like an April fools joke. A lot of the other magic shots use a cartoony "magic" element so it's clear they're not just bad photoshop. This is like an illustration of the uncanny valley as applied to giant pineapple treats...


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am planning on doing the Castaway Cay 5k when we go on our Disney Cruise in February ... can we combine our efforts?



We did it in August. It was so hot and humid, and we live in Texas. I saw marathoners complain about how brutal it was. Do it though. You really feel like you have earned those drinks, soft serve ice cream, and desserts afterward


----------



## Andyman33

Capang said:


> A ride through rock layers?! Music to this science teacher's ears! That actually sounds like a fun project.


Real life magic school bus??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> I think photopass jumped the shark with this one. The promotional (errr - instructional?) photos almost look like an April fools joke. A lot of the other magic shots use a cartoony "magic" element so it's clear they're not just bad photoshop. This is like an illustration of the uncanny valley as applied to giant pineapple treats...



Yeah, I am not really a fan - almost looks oks like a Facebook sticker or something was added.  If they were going to go big they should have gone huge and made it like the people are in the dolewhip or something


----------



## andyw715

pepperandchips said:


> I think photopass jumped the shark with this one. The promotional (errr - instructional?) photos almost look like an April fools joke. A lot of the other magic shots use a cartoony "magic" element so it's clear they're not just bad photoshop. This is like an illustration of the uncanny valley as applied to giant pineapple treats...



I agree, especially the bottom two photos. Kinda creepy.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I am not really a fan - almost looks oks like a Facebook sticker or something was added.  If they were going to go big they should have gone huge and made it like the people are in the dolewhip or something



It looks like someone is just holding a Dole Whip close to the lens.  An actual fiberglass Dole Whip would be best for this situation because this particular magic shot doesn't interact with absolutely anything in the picture.

The magic shot with Stitch coming out of the ground works because they animated the cracked asphalt.  The magic shots with Tinkerbell works because it's like you are holding her.  Both instances have a fantastical element that can't be replicated in real life.  Just plopping a big Dole Whip in frame is lazy.

It would have been better if they made the Dole Whip larger than the people (as you suggested) but also have the guests look like they are craving it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> It looks like someone is just holding a Dole Whip close to the lens.  An actual fiberglass Dole Whip would be best for this situation because this particular magic shot doesn't interact with absolutely anything in the picture.
> 
> The magic shot with Stitch coming out of the ground works because they animated the cracked asphalt.  The magic shots with Tinkerbell works because it's like you are holding her.  Both instances have a fantastical element that can't be replicated in real life.  Just plopping a big Dole Whip in frame is lazy.
> 
> It would have been better if they made the Dole Whip larger than the people (as you suggested) but also have the guests look like they are craving it.



agreed - might be one that is better for the photo studio they have at the Springs or something where they could green screen a Dole Whip behind you and then you hold up a large plastic cup cut out in front of your or something so it looks like you are in it ... maybe hold up large version of the little umbrellas they put in them (at Disneyland at least)

Feels like someone had the idea "people love Dole Whips - let's do a Dole Whip Magic Shot!" ... and then they couldn't think of anything good so did this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Announces plans for EPCOT's 35th birthday - day of celebrations

Largely a ceremony at 10:01am at the fountain, special version of Illuminations, special park guidemaps, and merchandise

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...elebrations-epcots-upcoming-35th-anniversary/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ratatouille has begun construction

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/construction-begun-epcots-ratatouille-ride-france-pavilion/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Announces plans for EPCOT's 35th birthday - day of celebrations
> 
> Largely a ceremony at 10:01am at the fountain, special version of Illuminations, special park guidemaps, and merchandise
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...elebrations-epcots-upcoming-35th-anniversary/


Very nice, people were upset with how they did nothing for the 30th so at least they are doing something this time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sept. 30th is the last day for nachos real grande at Pecos Bill

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...real-grande-at-pecos-bill-tall-tale-inn-cafe/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DHS projection towers continue their "theming" upgrade

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...improvements-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Timon at Disney's Animal Kingdom Beginning Oct. 1


----------



## rteetz

*News

Walt Disney International Announces Rebecca Campbell as New EMEA President*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Announces plans for EPCOT's 35th birthday - day of celebrations
> 
> Largely a ceremony at 10:01am at the fountain, special version of Illuminations, special park guidemaps, and merchandise
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...elebrations-epcots-upcoming-35th-anniversary/



I'm just nothing buy cynical lately but I read the statement about the merch being available for that day only and had to laugh. What are they going to do, burn all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I don't think so.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just nothing buy cynical lately but I read the statement about the merch being available for that day only and had to laugh. What are they going to do, burn all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I don't think so.


Some select items won't be released until that day but the shirts, hats, and ornament are already in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Test Track SIMPorium gets an update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...-simporium-debuts-new-decor-lighting-effects/


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Guardians of the galaxy construction
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-guardians-galaxy-construction-site-cleared/



Wow!  That's a lot more space than I thought they were going to use.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Wow!  That's a lot more space than I thought they were going to use.


A lot of it will be made up by a new retention pond.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Painting of RnRc building complete

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photos-repainting-rock-n-roller-coaster-backstage-building-complete/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just nothing buy cynical lately but I read the statement about the merch being available for that day only and had to laugh. What are they going to do, burn all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I don't think so.



well, I assume more that they are available that day and once sold out they are gone ... but yeah, not like they will refuse to see you anything leftover the next day


----------



## Andyman33

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just nothing buy cynical lately but I read the statement about the merch being available for that day only and had to laugh. What are they going to do, burn all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I don't think so.



i would guess Iger has an account on ebay and supplements his salary by selling the "limited" merch on it


----------



## closetmickey

How and why will it possibly take 4 years to build (reproduce) Ratatouille??


----------



## DISnewjersey

closetmickey said:


> How and why will it possibly take 4 years to build (reproduce) Ratatouille??



I thought they left it open ended and just said it would be open before the 50th anniversary. My money is on Memorial Day 2020. That’s roughly 2.5 years away  and sounds reasonable since they have to build the attraction and expand the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> I thought they left it open ended and just said it would be open before the 50th anniversary. My money is on Memorial Day 2020. That’s roughly 2.5 years away  and sounds reasonable since they have to build the attraction and expand the land.



I could see that - you have Toy Story Land Memorial Day of 2018 (nothing official, but I think likely around then), have Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge around then in 2019, with the DHS version by the end of the year 2019, then this Memorial Day 2020 and then can have Guardians in Memorial Day 2021.  And the Mickey ride in 2019 as well


----------



## closetmickey

DISnewjersey said:


> I thought they left it open ended and just said it would be open before the 50th anniversary. My money is on Memorial Day 2020. That’s roughly 2.5 years away  and sounds reasonable since they have to build the attraction and expand the land.


 I believe the article stated "by October 2021"?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I was at the Parks & Resorts Presentation where Bob Chapek announced everything coming by the 50th Anniversary. The only announcements that were given that had a time-table on it was the 7th Disney Ship making a ship coming out in 2021, 2022, and 2023, and some of the Disneyland announcements had a time-table on them as well. All of the announcements for WDW were given a time-table of by the 50th Anniversary I believe. There was no time-table for any specific date for everything coming to WDW. The announcement of the Ratatouille attraction starting construction I think is a sign that it will be done well before 2021. Disney isn't going to put a specific date on it until they know when they will have it open. This is sign that they have learned from the Rivers of Light opening date problem.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apparently in a surprise "drop" - new Bambi Dooney and Bouke's released to celebrate the movies 75th anniersary:

http://www.disneyfashionista.com/new-bambi-dooney-bourke-bags-bambis-75th-anniversary/

https://www.disneystore.com/dooney-bourke/mn/1000812/?CMP=AFL-AffLSGen&att=LSGenAffl&LSID=7702568|10802924|


The satchel is pretty darn cute


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> How and why will it possibly take 4 years to build (reproduce) Ratatouille??


It won't. It will open before 2021 but will be sold as a new offering for the anniversary.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see that - you have Toy Story Land Memorial Day of 2018 (nothing official, but I think likely around then), have Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge around then in 2019, with the DHS version by the end of the year 2019, then this Memorial Day 2020 and then can have Guardians in Memorial Day 2021.  And the Mickey ride in 2019 as well


Tron in early to mid 2021 as well. The Main Street Theater should be before 2021. Skyliner by SW:GE opening. Everything is being planned in and around the 50th anniversary. All of these additions will be sold in marketing as reasons to visit in 2021 for the most part.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Tron in early to mid 2021 as well. The Main Street Theater should be before 2021. Skyliner by SW:GE opening. Everything is being planned in and around the 50th anniversary. All of these additions will be sold in marketing as reasons to visit in 2021 for the most part.



oh yeah, definitely ... was just trying to think of what could be earlier as they need reasons for people to come in 2018 (Toy Story) and 2020 as well ... but yeah, 2021 is going to be awesome (and, I suspect, just a tiny bit crowded)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Star Wars: The Last Jedi is ready! Now we wait for the movie to be released this December! 

Source: https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...t-jedis-last-edit-is-finished-its-a-wrap.html


----------



## crazy4wdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Star Wars: The Last Jedi is ready! Now we wait for the movie to be released this December!
> 
> Source: https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...t-jedis-last-edit-is-finished-its-a-wrap.html


Where is the next trailer?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> A lot of it will be made up by a new retention pond.



Plus, if they're following in the footsteps of Pandora, they'll need a queue that can hold capacity for a six-hour wait ... so, basically the old Energy building could/would be the queue area.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Plus, if they're following in the footsteps of Pandora, they'll need a queue that can hold capacity for a six-hour wait ... so, basically the old Energy building could/would be the queue area.


It will be


----------



## crazy4wdw

closetmickey said:


> How and why will it possibly take 4 years to build (reproduce) Ratatouille??


Wondered the same thing?  Both Ratatouille and Guardians of the Galaxy opening around 2021.

Disney must be using the same contractor and construction crew that built the seven dwarfs mine train!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Where is the next trailer?



Mark Hamill posted on twitter to keep an eye out during Monday Night Football on October 9th


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Where is the next trailer?


All we know of is the Mark Hamill tweet that has since been deleted saying to watch Monday Night Football on October 9th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Wondered the same thing?  Both Ratatouille and Guardians of the Galaxy opening around 2021.
> 
> Disney must be using the same contractor and construction crew that built the seven dwarfs mine train!



well, they don't want everything to open at once and they have Toy Story next year and Star Wars Galaxy's Edge the year after ... and they like to spread out building costs across earnigns quarters and years

I do think Ratattouille will be sooner - especially as it is not a new ride

They also apparently should have a new ride in United Kingdom there - so not sure if they want to work on both at same time or not


----------



## Brocktoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just nothing buy cynical lately but I read the statement about the merch being available for that day only and had to laugh. What are they going to do, burn all the stuff that doesn't get sold? I don't think so.



For the Epcot 30th merch the leftover stuff made its' way to Mouse Gear.  I arrived ~ a week after the 30th and was still able to pick up a limited T-shirt that was also supposed to be only available for one day.


----------



## Tigger's ally

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> All we know of is the Mark Hamill tweet that has since been deleted saying to watch Monday Night Football on October 9th.



Sure hope my Bears aren't on MNF that night cause I can't stand to watch them.     ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Wondered the same thing?  Both Ratatouille and Guardians of the Galaxy opening around 2021.
> 
> Disney must be using the same contractor and construction crew that built the seven dwarfs mine train!


Rat will open first.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coach coming to Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...g-at-disney-springs-town-center-this-fall.htm


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News*

Wall Street traders are betting billions against Disney stock.

http://www.businessinsider.com/disney-stock-price-traders-short-sellers-betting-billions-2017-9


----------



## Tigger's ally

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News*
> 
> Wall Street traders are betting billions against Disney stock.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/disney-stock-price-traders-short-sellers-betting-billions-2017-9



I think I may have just figured out what LOL's day job is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Animal Kingdom you are here Starbucks mug

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-new-starbucks-mug-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Animal Kingdom you are here Starbucks mug
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-new-starbucks-mug-disneys-animal-kingdom/



General feeling I see is disappointment and that they are boring.  Seems they are moving towards section specific mugs (guess this way sompletionists will need to buy 5 or 6 mugs for each park instead of just one)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News*
> 
> Wall Street traders are betting billions against Disney stock.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/disney-stock-price-traders-short-sellers-betting-billions-2017-9



Not surprised- Iger came out and always tempered profit expectations for next year and you know there will be a ton of expense not just with the building at the parks but also building out their streaming service.  So I think shorting it over the next year or so make sense ... but then could be a good time to buy low as if their plan with the streaming works out I could see the stock jump up as that has been the big issue analysts have focused on (cord cuttters)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> apparently in a surprise "drop" - new Bambi Dooney and Bouke's released to celebrate the movies 75th anniersary:
> 
> http://www.disneyfashionista.com/new-bambi-dooney-bourke-bags-bambis-75th-anniversary/
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/dooney-bourke/mn/1000812/?CMP=AFL-AffLSGen&att=LSGenAffl&LSID=7702568|10802924|
> 
> 
> The satchel is pretty darn cute



Side note - shouldn't have shown these to my wife as I now have the cross body ordered as a surprise for her based on her reaction to the pattern


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> General feeling I see is disappointment and that they are boring.  Seems they are moving towards section specific mugs (guess this way sompletionists will need to buy 5 or 6 mugs for each park instead of just one)


There was a rumor that they would be adding Pandora to the mug but apparently not.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Side note - shouldn't have shown these to my wife as I now have the cross body ordered as a surprise for her based on her reaction to the pattern


My mom already asked if I saw these then said you know Christmas is coming....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There was a rumor that they would be adding Pandora to the mug but apparently not.



Guess if they are doing the "land" specific theme then theoretically in the future there could be one with only Pandora on it


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Side note - shouldn't have shown these to my wife as I now have the cross body ordered as a surprise for her based on her reaction to the pattern



They are super cute. I may have dropped a hint or two about the Madame Leota bag when that one was released, but I'm not confident it was as well received


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> General feeling I see is disappointment and that they are boring.  Seems they are moving towards section specific mugs (guess this way sompletionists will need to buy 5 or 6 mugs for each park instead of just one)





rteetz said:


> There was a rumor that they would be adding Pandora to the mug but apparently not.



I agree. I was excited when I was told the redesign would be to include Pandora. What a shame it isn't. 

I'm not to keen on area specific mugs TBH. I'm not really digging the new design (I like the tree of life icon) so I guess I'll have to look up if Amazon has the old design in stock. 

*sigh*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> They are super cute. I may have dropped a hint or two about the Madame Leota bag when that one was released, but I'm not confident it was as well received



My wife isn't as into Disney as I am - so when I see something that interests her I try to support it


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree. I was excited when I was told the redesign would be to include Pandora. What a shame it isn't.
> 
> I'm not to keen on area specific mugs TBH. I'm not really digging the new design (I like the tree of life icon) so I guess I'll have to look up if Amazon has the old design in stock.
> 
> *sigh*


The new DHS doesn’t seem completely area specific, it has the green aliens on it too.


----------



## Gusey

New Hollywood Studios Mug
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/new-hollywood-studios-starbucks-mug-features-alien-swirling-saucers/


----------



## Capang

How big are those Starbucks mugs? They look really small. Forgive me, I don't think I've ever been in a Starbucks anywhere to see one for myself.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> How big are those Starbucks mugs? They look really small. Forgive me, I don't think I've ever been in a Starbucks anywhere to see one for myself.


They are decent size. I don’t actually use mine I just display them.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> They are decent size. I don’t actually use mine I just display them.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> How big are those Starbucks mugs? They look really small. Forgive me, I don't think I've ever been in a Starbucks anywhere to see one for myself.



They are pretty good size.  At least a "grande" I would say


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> They are pretty good size.  At least a "grande" I would say


So how many ounces is a grande? I'm not kidding when I say I've never been to one. I might be the only person where I live that's not a Starbucks regular but I just don't go there. I wouldn't mind getting one for work. It's like a game to see how Disney I can make my classroom.


----------



## BBH

Capang said:


> So how many ounces is a grande? I'm not kidding when I say I've never been to one. I might be the only person where I live that's not a Starbucks regular but I just don't go there. I wouldn't mind getting one for work. It's like a game to see how Disney I can make my classroom.


A Grande is 16 oz, these mugs are a little smaller at 14 oz. I have all 4 from Disney World, and 2 from Disneyland and the mugs say they are 14 oz on the bottom.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I have a source currently at the Disneyland Resort (@dina444444) saying that Fastpass distribution (Maxpass and paper) is down and it has been down since 3 p.m. Pacific Time. There is no word if it will be up later today or not. If people already have a fastpass, it is still redeemable.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

BBH said:


> A Grande is 16 oz, these mugs are a little smaller at 14 oz. I have all 4 from Disney World, and 2 from Disneyland and the mugs say they are 14 oz on the bottom.



The Starbucks "you are here" mugs are actually pretty fantastic...we have quite a few from the last few years...including the Disneyland and the random/elusive "purple monorail" epcot one.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have a source currently at the Disneyland Resort (@dina444444) saying that Fastpass distribution (Maxpass and paper) is down and it has been down since 3 p.m. Pacific Time. There is no word if it will be up later today or not. If people already have a fastpass, it is still redeemable.



What am I gonna do now?!?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have a source currently at the Disneyland Resort (@dina444444) saying that Fastpass distribution (Maxpass and paper) is down and it has been down since 3 p.m. Pacific Time. There is no word if it will be up later today or not. If people already have a fastpass, it is still redeemable.


Thanks Dina for being the eyes in the park!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Thanks Dina for being the eyes in the park!


Max pass seems to back up and working but paper distribution is still down.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> What am I gonna do now?!?


It looks like people in California got to experience a "classic" Disney Park day lol.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Bay Max

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have a source currently at the Disneyland Resort (@dina444444) saying that Fastpass distribution (Maxpass and paper) is down and it has been down since 3 p.m. Pacific Time. There is no word if it will be up later today or not. If people already have a fastpass, it is still redeemable.



I just got back from Disneyland and I got Maxpass.  It really is very spotty.  And internet/cell service still stinks there.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Bay Max said:


> I just got back from Disneyland and I got Maxpass.  It really is very spotty.  And internet/cell service still stinks there.


MaxPass came back later in the day. I never heard if paper fastpass came back. If you got a MaxPass between 3-6 p.m. yesterday, most likely it was a fastpass that someone canceled...Either way, it's rare for the fastpass distribution system to go down in both parks.


----------



## DisneyBabies

rteetz said:


>



My kids will love this! And it's a cheap souvenir, lol.

Does anyone know if we could take our old magicbands and make cards for those car designs too ... I'm not sure how or how long those designs stay attached to the magicbands ... thye are associated with the magicbands, right?


----------



## splash327

DisneyBabies said:


> My kids will love this! And it's a cheap souvenir, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know if we could take our old magicbands and make cards for those car designs too ... I'm not sure how or how long those designs stay attached to the magicbands ... thye are associated with the magicbands, right?



They only keep the designs in the system for about two weeks.   I went last year 2 1/2 weeks apart and the design I made wasn't on my band anymore.


----------



## DisneyBabies

splash327 said:


> They only keep the designs in the system for about two weeks.   I went last year 2 1/2 weeks apart and the design I made wasn't on my band anymore.



Bummer! Thanks for the info though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Slinky Dog Dash has begun ride testing

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-slinky-dog-dash-roller-coaster-begins-testing/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Atlanta Braves got final approval for their new spring training facility 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/


----------



## jlundeen

Both the Disney Website and the mobile app are having big issues.  I've been trying to alter some of my FPs and dining reservation, but can't get in.  

Notice on the Website states:

*Error: September 24, 2017
September 24, 2017

Some of our digital experiences may be unavailable at this time. We're actively working to resolve this issue and provide the best possible Guest experience. We apologize for any inconvenience.*


----------



## buteraa

lockedoutlogic said:


> The Starbucks "you are here" mugs are actually pretty fantastic...we have quite a few from the last few years...including the Disneyland and the random/elusive "purple monorail" epcot one.


I have them all as well.  They are a great size and pretty durable.


----------



## buteraa

BBH said:


> A Grande is 16 oz, these mugs are a little smaller at 14 oz. I have all 4 from Disney World, and 2 from Disneyland and the mugs say they are 14 oz on the bottom.


If you have a Kurig machine its perfect for the middle size coffee.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Figment Funko Pop coming for Epcot’s 35th

http://diskingdom.com/2017/09/24/figment-pop-vinyl-coming-epcots-35th-anniversary/


----------



## FuzzyPants

buteraa said:


> I have them all as well.  They are a great size and pretty durable.


Going back in December...need to get Magic Kingdom and Hollywood...hopefully!! Love those mugs


----------



## Bay Max

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> MaxPass came back later in the day. I never heard if paper fastpass came back. If you got a MaxPass between 3-6 p.m. yesterday, most likely it was a fastpass that someone canceled...Either way, it's rare for the fastpass distribution system to go down in both parks.



I'm sorry, I should clarify.  When I said I just got back, I meant a week ago.  I found the Maxpass to be pretty problematic in general.


----------



## amalone1013

jlundeen said:


> Both the Disney Website and the mobile app are having big issues.  I've been trying to alter some of my FPs and dining reservation, but can't get in.
> 
> Notice on the Website states:
> 
> *Error: September 24, 2017
> September 24, 2017
> 
> Some of our digital experiences may be unavailable at this time. We're actively working to resolve this issue and provide the best possible Guest experience. We apologize for any inconvenience.*



We were in the parks today.  The app was really bad all morning and then went down around noon or so and came back at 6. Mostly a pain bc we were in DHS and trying to get a Test Track fp before hopping to epcot


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> I'm sorry, I should clarify.  When I said I just got back, I meant a week ago.  I found the Maxpass to be pretty problematic in general.


Interesting, many have really liked maxpass so far.


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Figment Funko Pop coming for Epcot’s 35th
> 
> http://diskingdom.com/2017/09/24/figment-pop-vinyl-coming-epcots-35th-anniversary/



LOVE!!!


----------



## TomServo27

Braves are leaving 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/


----------



## Fantasia79

TomServo27 said:


> Braves are leaving
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/



Too bad.  Awfully cool to have the chance to catch a spring training game there,


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Atlanta Braves got final approval for their new spring training facility
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/





TomServo27 said:


> Braves are leaving
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/


----------



## MommaBerd

How much is it to print the SIM card at TT? (I didn't see in the video.)


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> How much is it to print the SIM card at TT? (I didn't see in the video.)


$6.99


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> $6.99



Hmmm...I was hoping around $3.00 max.


----------



## ej119

I was in AK today and saw the mug. There are 3 floating triangles on the other side that I think could be perceived as Pandora floating mountains.

Sorry for no pics. I'll be back there on Thursday and try then.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TomServo27 said:


> Braves are leaving
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/atlanta-braves-leaving-walt-disney-world-2018-season/



They've been expecting this for awhile.

There are no other teams near Orlando and that makes it near impossible.


----------



## Q-man

BBH said:


> A Grande is 16 oz, these mugs are a little smaller at 14 oz. I have all 4 from Disney World, and 2 from Disneyland and the mugs say they are 14 oz on the bottom.



For 15 years I refused to order by anything other than small, medium, and large.  Then my kids became teens and it was too embarrassing for them.


----------



## sachilles

On main street, in the magic kingdom florida, what is going on behind the skrim, on the left side of the street as you face the castle(adventureland side)? Is this the new theatre? I thought that was going on the tomorrowland side of main.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

sachilles said:


> View attachment 272184 On main street, in the magic kingdom florida, what is going on behind the skrim, on the left side of the street as you face the castle(adventureland side)? Is this the new theatre? I thought that was going on the tomorrowland side of main.


It's just renovation like painting, etc. Disney does this a lot during "off-season." Mostly meaning other than summer and maybe Christmas. Disney can still plan building renovation whenever they decide though, so they can do it during busy season as well. I have just mostly noticed it during other times of the year...Construction on the theater hasn't started yet I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> View attachment 272184 On main street, in the magic kingdom florida, what is going on behind the skrim, on the left side of the street as you face the castle(adventureland side)? Is this the new theatre? I thought that was going on the tomorrowland side of main.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It's just renovation like painting, etc. Disney does this a lot during "off-season." Mostly meaning other than summer and maybe Christmas. Disney can still plan building renovation whenever they decide though, so they can do it during busy season as well. I have just mostly noticed it during other times of the year...Construction on the theater hasn't started yet I believe.



Yup - just regular maintenance.  The theater will be going on the Tomorrowland side, but behind Main St to create a 2nd avenue for foot traffic as well (or at least this is my understanding)


----------



## sachilles

I see, thank you. Skrim just seemed kind of tall for what I remember being there. Must be forced prospective or something.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - just regular maintenance.  The theater will be going on the Tomorrowland side, but behind Main St to create a 2nd avenue for foot traffic as well (or at least this is my understanding)
> 
> View attachment 272191


Correct


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> $6.99



On a side note, needed a card at WL and it was $69. Did have some kinda Mickey ears or something but come on. 

Great trip but still super hot after the storm.

Highlights were Baby Groot-had a great interaction with those 2-hilarious, all of Pandora, D Springs and F&W.

Oh and HEA is beyond amazing. Went to that 4 times-twice to MK just for that-crowded though for good reason.

Amazing amount of cranes and shovels going at it down there. Gonna be amazing.....er.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans expand to the Poly

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/minni...ynesian-village-resort-guests-starting-today/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans expand to the Poly
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/minni...ynesian-village-resort-guests-starting-today/


We are planning on using the Minnie Vans a couple of times during our trip over Halloween week, but a REALLY hope they roll this program out to all the Mods by March 2018. so my trip with 4 others will be able to utilize the convenience!


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up anyone? 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-september-2017/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up anyone?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-september-2017/



Thanks, I hadn't really thought about the views from the Skyliner. Much better than a boat or bus in that regard.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Interesting, many have really liked maxpass so far.



It would be great if there was consistent internet available in the parks.  Or at least cell phone data.

I've never gone over my data limit until this month.  All of it at DL.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> It would be great if there was consistent internet available in the parks.  Or at least cell phone data.
> 
> I've never gone over my data limit until this month.  All of it at DL.


That makes sense. Wifi at the DLR has always been an issue.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I didn't even try to use Wifi at WDW. My battery was already getting drained like none other thanks to the MDE app. It's a good thing we brought portable chargers.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't even try to use Wifi at WDW. My battery was already getting drained like none other thanks to the MDE app. It's a good thing we brought portable chargers.


I didn't have too many issues with wifi during my summer trip this year.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up anyone?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-september-2017/



So they share this regarding Epcot:

"The U.K. pavilion is said to get that new attraction in time for the 50th anniversary, according to WDWMagic sources. Those sources have also said the ride will be centered around a Disney intellectual property, and that it is not Mary Poppins."​
If it is not Marry Poppins, do we assume Alice?  Are there other options that might fit which I might have missed?


----------



## AnnaKat

TheMaxRebo said:


> apparently in a surprise "drop" - new Bambi Dooney and Bouke's released to celebrate the movies 75th anniersary:
> 
> http://www.disneyfashionista.com/new-bambi-dooney-bourke-bags-bambis-75th-anniversary/
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/dooney-bourke/mn/1000812/?CMP=AFL-AffLSGen&att=LSGenAffl&LSID=7702568|10802924|
> 
> 
> The satchel is pretty darn cute



Absolutely adorable!
Still need to see the Movie!


----------



## bladiator

bbmassey said:


> So they share this regarding Epcot:
> 
> "The U.K. pavilion is said to get that new attraction in time for the 50th anniversary, according to WDWMagic sources. Those sources have also said the ride will be centered around a Disney intellectual property, and that it is not Mary Poppins."​
> If it is not Marry Poppins, do we assume Alice?  Are there other options that might fit which I might have missed?


I heard someone somewhere (I know that's not great info) say that it was possibly Brave.  It seems that if you take Mary Poppins out of the mix, that Alice, Sword in the Stone, and Brave are all pretty much even steven as far as popularity goes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bladiator said:


> I heard someone somewhere (I know that's not great info) say that it was possibly Brave.  It seems that if you take Mary Poppins out of the mix, that Alice, Sword in the Stone, and Brave are all pretty much even steven as far as popularity goes.



It was in the rumor tracking thread - from Spirit and another insider that it is Brave.  Unless you go really obscure like Bedknobs Broomsticks or something, it's probably Brace, Alice or Sword in the Stone if not Poppins


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> So they share this regarding Epcot:
> 
> "The U.K. pavilion is said to get that new attraction in time for the 50th anniversary, according to WDWMagic sources. Those sources have also said the ride will be centered around a Disney intellectual property, and that it is not Mary Poppins."​
> If it is not Marry Poppins, do we assume Alice?  Are there other options that might fit which I might have missed?


There are several IPs it could be. Alice is one, Brave is another, 101 Dalmatians, and Sword in the Stone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There are several IPs it could be. Alice is one, Brave is another, 101 Dalmatians, and Sword in the Stone.



I continue to say that if you do an attraction for 101 Dalmatians that is literally just a room fully o 1010 dalmatian puppies that you get to play with it would be the most popular attraction in the park


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> There are several IPs it could be. Alice is one, Brave is another, 101 Dalmatians, and Sword in the Stone.



I didn't even think about 101 dalmatians.  

But put me down for bedknobs and broomsticks.  

"Hop on your bed, grab your blasters and fight the Nazis...."


----------



## bladiator

TheMaxRebo said:


> I continue to say that if you do an attraction for 101 Dalmatians that is literally just a room fully o 1010 dalmatian puppies that you get to play with it would be the most popular attraction in the park


And if there's water squirting out of the floor at some juncture, it's a 3 hour wait.


----------



## DizFanFamily

TheMaxRebo said:


> I continue to say that if you do an attraction for 101 Dalmatians that is literally just a room fully o 1010 dalmatian puppies that you get to play with it would be the most popular attraction in the park


And then you can have your "exit gift shop" where they sell off the puppies as they get too old, and less adorable - of course at a Disney premium - it is a money making machine!


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> I continue to say that if you do an attraction for 101 Dalmatians that is literally just a room fully o 1010 dalmatian puppies that you get to play with it would be the most popular attraction in the park



Very true. It's a shame some of the classic IPs like '101 Dalmations', 'Bambi', 'Pinocchio' etc. aren't really represented in the parks.


----------



## SureAsLiz

mcd2745 said:


> Very true. It's a shame some of the classic IPs like '101 Dalmations', 'Bambi', 'Pinocchio' etc. aren't really represented in the parks.



It really depends on your definition of representation though.

101 Dalmatians - Cruella is a villain in Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom, can be met at halloween parties and is in the stage show. She also meets regularly at other parks throughout the year
Bambi - The most underrepresented of the three listed, but Thumper and Miss Bunny are available to meet periodically and songs and stories are part of the Tree of Life Awakenings
Pinocchio - Has a ride and restaurant in multiple parks around the world. Various characters appear in shows and parades (FOF and Fantasmic in WDW, had a segment in Fantastmic at DLR, Im sure appears in other parks as well). The theme song was the basis of Wishes and continues to be used in Disneyland's firework show

Independently, each story could arguably have more of a presence. But there is only so much space for more on a whole. Not every story lends itself to a large in park presence


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Very true. It's a shame some of the classic IPs like '101 Dalmations', 'Bambi', 'Pinocchio' etc. aren't really represented in the parks.



at least they have the Pinocchio dark ride at Disneyland (which is one of the better dark rides) - all we get on the East coast is a mediocre quick service location

Bambi would be kinda hard to do as a ride - but definitely feels a bit underappreciated.  

If only they had had an attraction that was set up to show scenes from various movies that was in need o updating and could be used to highlight the evolution of Disney animation ... oh, well


----------



## mcd2745

SureAsLiz said:


> It really depends on your definition of representation though.
> 
> 101 Dalmatians - Cruella is a villain in Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom, can be met at halloween parties and is in the stage show. She also meets regularly at other parks throughout the year
> Bambi - The most underrepresented of the three listed, but Thumper and Miss Bunny are available to meet periodically and songs and stories are part of the Tree of Life Awakenings
> Pinocchio - Has a ride and restaurant in multiple parks around the world. Various characters appear in shows and parades (FOF and Fantasmic in WDW, had a segment in Fantastmic at DLR, Im sure appears in other parks as well). The theme song was the basis of Wishes and continues to be used in Disneyland's firework show
> 
> Independently, each story could arguably have more of a presence. But there is only so much space for more on a whole. Not every story lends itself to a large in park presence




I was thinking more of WDW only and not parks globally. I should have been clearer about that.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

bbmassey said:


> So they share this regarding Epcot:
> 
> "The U.K. pavilion is said to get that new attraction in time for the 50th anniversary, according to WDWMagic sources. Those sources have also said the ride will be centered around a Disney intellectual property, and that it is not Mary Poppins."​
> If it is not Marry Poppins, do we assume Alice?  Are there other options that might fit which I might have missed?



In addition to 101 Dalmatians, Alice, Sword and the Stone, there's also Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh, Robin Hood, among others.

http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/England

I'd love to see Robin Hood or Sword and the Stone (especially since live action is forthcoming around same time.)


----------



## Q-man

I'm going with Sword and the Stone. Arthur opens the opportunity for Merlin as a counter(Hollywood me too) to Harry Potter.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Q-man said:


> I'm going with Sword and the Stone. Arthur opens the opportunity for Merlin as a counter(Hollywood me too) to Harry Potter.


You think there's a possibility that they relocate the Sword and the Stone from Fantasyland to UK Pavilion then?


----------



## Phicinfan

Gang, its Brave, too many hints out there from some well known insiders....


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

Disney's Hollywood Studios Update: Echo Lake Drained (PART 1)*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Special Offers Available at Disney Springs Through September 30*


----------



## MommaBerd

jade1 said:


> Oh and HEA is beyond amazing. Went to that 4 times-twice to MK just for that-crowded though for good reason.



DH & I got to enjoy 5 park days together JUST THE TWO OF US right after Irma passed through. It was fabulous! This is not really in response to @jade1 in particular, but I did want to put my opinion out there...we did not like HEA. We both were very impressed with the projections - that technology is incredible! But, I had no emotional connection to the new show. The message of "make your own magic" just doesn't quite give me the feels the way Wishes did. I like to suspend reality in the parks and believe in "wishes" and "magic"
- you know, fantasy stuff! This new show - IMO - kinda takes the "magic" out of it...it's having a dream, yes, but YOU make that dream happen, you have to have friends and family who help you along the way, you have to  overcome adversity, you have to be willing to fight for it...and that's a little too much reality for me...

I had an open mind going in and I was really looking forward to seeing the new show, but it just fell flat for us.

And I'm trying not to be very trip-reporty...but a comment or two on Pandora. We loved FOP - so much fun!!! The land itself IS impressive, but there was something off about it. I thought about it a lot, and I think that the "Pandoran" flora needs more movement. It's all very static, for example, if a breeze blows, they don't move. I kinda felt like I was walking through a set.

It was pretty crazy to see how many trees were down across the property - not necessarily IN the parks, but as we rode around! When we were at AK, I was talking to a CM by the flamingos habitat about different things. (He was very knowledgeable and very interesting to talk to!) As we talked about the storm, he drew my attention to the kangaroos behind the flamingos and the fact that you can clearly view the trunk of the Tree of Life from that vantage point. He said prior to the storm, you could not see the trunk because of all the trees and foliage! He said that the kangaroos were having a tough time adjusting to the new habitat. However, the animal caretakers were considering leaving the habitat as is (letting nature rebuild itself) as it provides a healthy, stimulating challenge to the animals to adjust and problem solve as they might have to in the wild. I thought that was very interesting.

OK - I know this wasn't News/Rumors, but thanks for indulging me.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Disney Store online is now shopDisney

https://www.shopdisney.com/
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/disne...assive-overhaul-rebranding-become-shopdisney/


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
‘Avatar 2’ Begins Shooting After Months of Pre-Production in Australia

Here I thought the whole franchise was going to be more focused on Pandora instead of the same characters, but I guess I was mistaken.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> ‘Avatar 2’ Begins Shooting After Months of Pre-Production in Australia
> 
> Here I thought the whole franchise was going to be more focused on Pandora instead of the same characters, but I guess I was mistaken.


Huh. Characters were the weakest part of that movie IMO... no... the dialogue was, with characters as a close second. 

Wonder how this bodes for any future expansion of Pandora... though if I had to bet, I'd guess WDW would put $$$ elsewhere regardless... ... perhaps unless the new films are MASSIVE HITS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> DH & I got to enjoy 5 park days together JUST THE TWO OF US right after Irma passed through. It was fabulous! This is not really in response to @jade1 in particular, but I did want to put my opinion out there...we did not like HEA. We both were very impressed with the projections - that technology is incredible! But, I had no emotional connection to the new show. The message of "make your own magic" just doesn't quite give me the feels the way Wishes did. I like to suspend reality in the parks and believe in "wishes" and "magic"
> - you know, fantasy stuff! This new show - IMO - kinda takes the "magic" out of it...it's having a dream, yes, but YOU make that dream happen, you have to have friends and family who help you along the way, you have to  overcome adversity, you have to be willing to fight for it...and that's a little too much reality for me...
> 
> I had an open mind going in and I was really looking forward to seeing the new show, but it just fell flat for us.



Thank you for sharing your reaction to it ... obviously based on the article in my signature () I feel differently.  I do totally get the idea of escaping reality in the parks - but I also see the parks as wanting to inspire (I know Walt very much wanted Tomorrowland to inspire people to work towards a brighter tomorrow through technology, for example) and so I see it connecting that way.  Also seems like Disney movies are moving that way too - very much moving towards following what is calling you and making it happen vs waiting for that someday that your prince comes.  Then again, maybe a bit more magic in our lives wouldn't be the worst thing 



MommaBerd said:


> And I'm trying not to be very trip-reporty...but a comment or two on Pandora. We loved FOP - so much fun!!! The land itself IS impressive, but there was something off about it. I thought about it a lot, and I think that the "Pandoran" flora needs more movement. It's all very static, for example, if a breeze blows, they don't move. I kinda felt like I was walking through a set.



As much as I loved Pandora I actually really do agree with this - especially it felt like prior to the land opening they promoted a much more interactive environment than what the final product is.  Also, those creatures in the bond that spit water ... other than spitting they seem very static - I think they should have had more movement as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> ‘Avatar 2’ Begins Shooting After Months of Pre-Production in Australia
> 
> Here I thought the whole franchise was going to be more focused on Pandora instead of the same characters, but I guess I was mistaken.



I thought the movies were always supposed to focus on the same characters - it is the land at WDW that takes place after all 5 of the movies and is about the land vs specific characters


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> DH & I got to enjoy 5 park days together JUST THE TWO OF US right after Irma passed through. It was fabulous! This is not really in response to @jade1 in particular, but I did want to put my opinion out there...we did not like HEA. We both were very impressed with the projections - that technology is incredible! But, I had no emotional connection to the new show. The message of "make your own magic" just doesn't quite give me the feels the way Wishes did. I like to suspend reality in the parks and believe in "wishes" and "magic"
> - you know, fantasy stuff! This new show - IMO - kinda takes the "magic" out of it...it's having a dream, yes, but YOU make that dream happen, you have to have friends and family who help you along the way, you have to overcome adversity, you have to be willing to fight for it...and that's a little too much reality for me...



I do think with any show, it takes time for it to build that feeling. I did like wishes but I didn't see it every year like some did so no emotional connection there for me on that show. This one I'm likely to create one over time. And you're right, there is a tonal shift but I think that's a positive, go get what you want vs hope it comes true.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, those creatures in the bond that spit water ... other than spitting they seem very static



And these weren't really working the night we were there. :-/


----------



## MommaBerd

PS - I'll have to read your article @TheMaxRebo! I guess I'm a hopeless romantic in a way. I *know* it's important to take ownership of your dreams and goals, but to me, it is a fun escape to think that if I wish upon a star, my dreams will come true. Sigh...


----------



## MommaBerd

Roxyfire said:


> I do think with any show, it takes time for it to build that feeling. I did like wishes but I didn't see it every year like some did so no emotional connection there for me on that show. This one I'm likely to create one over time. And you're right, there is a tonal shift but I think that's a positive, go get what you want vs hope it comes true.



As is probably obvious now, my emotional connection was more about the fantasy of making wishes and having them come true (plus a lot of nostalgia with Jiminy Cricket), not necessarily the number of times I saw the show. I think the Wishes song was full of emotion vs. the new one being more inspirational, and it didn't hurt that Wishes had the child (or child-like?) voices singing. As I type, I think that maybe it was about reconnecting to the innocence of childhood when Santa and the tooth fairy were real (spoiler alert!) and wishes could come true!


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> As is probably obvious now, my emotional connection was more about the fantasy of making wishes and having them come true (plus a lot of nostalgia with Jiminy Cricket), not necessarily the number of times I saw the show. I think the Wishes song was full of emotion vs. the new one being more inspirational, and it didn't hurt that Wishes had the child (or child-like?) voices singing. As I type, I think that maybe it was about reconnecting to the innocence of childhood when Santa and the tooth fairy were real (spoiler alert!) and wishes could come true!



I will say, I did like the voices/singing in Wishes better. But I think the new track does sound more like Pop music than Wishes' track did. It sounds like you connected with Wishes immediately which must make it so disappointing for you that it's gone now. But I do think people in general tend to associate these fireworks shows more with the family being there, the memories of seeing it, and having that show become a tradition over time. That's why I will be really curious to see what happens if they change it in the future.


----------



## jade1

MommaBerd said:


> DH & I got to enjoy 5 park days together JUST THE TWO OF US right after Irma passed through. It was fabulous! This is not really in response to @jade1 in particular, but I did want to put my opinion out there...we did not like HEA. We both were very impressed with the projections - that technology is incredible! But, I had no emotional connection to the new show. The message of "make your own magic" just doesn't quite give me the feels the way Wishes did. I like to suspend reality in the parks and believe in "wishes" and "magic"
> - you know, fantasy stuff! This new show - IMO - kinda takes the "magic" out of it...it's having a dream, yes, but YOU make that dream happen, you have to have friends and family who help you along the way, you have to  overcome adversity, you have to be willing to fight for it...and that's a little too much reality for me...
> 
> I had an open mind going in and I was really looking forward to seeing the new show, but it just fell flat for us.



I can see that, and miss Wishes as well-so avoided the comparison. Agree the projections are impressive and the technology is incredible (enough right there for me). What blew us away was the amount of quality and qty of pyro-as many on here suspected this was all about saving pyro dollars were completely wrong. That and the length is much longer than I thought it would be when this first started, which is great as well.

So whats left its the show itself, and it is heavy IP characters and songs so if that's not somebodies thing I can see that for sure. But crowd levels even in Sept, and crowd reaction were both incredibly high when we were there-if that's any indication.



MommaBerd said:


> And I'm trying not to be very trip-reporty...but a comment or two on Pandora. We loved FOP - so much fun!!! The land itself IS impressive, but there was something off about it. I thought about it a lot, and I think that the "Pandoran" flora needs more movement. It's all very static, for example, if a breeze blows, they don't move. I kinda felt like I was walking through a set.



I reported (in vain I'm sure) the only negative thing about Pandora to CM's (that appeared a bit more in charge) at EPCOT and MK.

That was "lighting" at night. The big trees are just dark/black. The first CM was standing/controlling traffic into the back area at EPCOT for a party that had "WAY" better tree lighting displayed for the party back there. I mean these trees were bright blue and green completely-like 50 feet high.

The second was at MK where HEA has also an incredible display of trees in bright reds etc to the right and left of the castle.

Not only that, the trees next to Walt also light up with thousands of fireflies, another feature Pandora could use IMO.

Here is a web pic from disneybysteph that kinda shows some of the color the trees get during HEA. Would like to see that type of color at Pandora.


----------



## mcd2745

Irish_Mike said:


> Disney Store online is now shopDisney
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/disne...assive-overhaul-rebranding-become-shopdisney/




Instead of focusing on re-branding, they need to fix their operations. Last two times I've ordered from Disney Store online it took more than two weeks for the items to be shipped. Like it or not, Amazon has set the standard all online merchants will be measured against. Every order should be packaged and shipped out the door within 48 hours of the order being placed. Period.


----------



## Irish_Mike

mcd2745 said:


> Instead of focusing on re-branding, they need to fix their operations. Last two times I've ordered from Disney Store online it took more than two weeks for the items to be shipped. Like it or not, Amazon has set the standard all online merchants will be measured against. Every order should be packaged and shipped out the door within 48 hours of the order being placed. Period.



To be fair, doesn't Amazon's two-day shipping either require Prime ($50-100/yr) or simply paying extra on each purchase?

Though I do agree that two weeks before shipping is unacceptable, and have experienced it before with Disney.


----------



## mcd2745

Irish_Mike said:


> To be fair, doesn't Amazon's two-day shipping either require Prime ($50-100/yr) or simply paying extra on each purchase?
> 
> Though I do agree that two weeks before shipping is unacceptable, and have experienced it before with Disney.




Yes it does. But I wasn't talking about receiving the order in 2 days - just that it should be processed, packaged, and out the door in 2 days. If it takes another 5-7 days in transit, that's fine.


----------



## danikoski

Irish_Mike said:


> To be fair, doesn't Amazon's two-day shipping either require Prime ($50-100/yr) or simply paying extra on each purchase?
> 
> Though I do agree that two weeks before shipping is unacceptable, and have experienced it before with Disney.



Even if you don't have Prime, Amazon ships with in 2 days, usually, and items are received around 5 business days. Disney takes forever...if I'm doing Christmas shopping via the Disney shop I try to get it done by Thanksgiving to make sure items show up on time.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least they have the Pinocchio dark ride at Disneyland (which is one of the better dark rides) - all we get on the East coast is a mediocre quick service location
> 
> Bambi would be kinda hard to do as a ride - but definitely feels a bit underappreciated.
> 
> If only they had had an attraction that was set up to show scenes from various movies that was in need o updating and could be used to highlight the evolution of Disney animation ... oh, well



I always thought the lack of representation of films like Bambi could be remedied by theming parade floats to them. Some films that are used over and over again, like Pinocchio, could be given a rest.

A Lady and the Tramp float with a reenactment of the spaghetti scene (including a rolling meatball) would be awesome!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> I always thought the lack of representation of films like Bambi could be remedied by theming parade floats to them. Some films that are used over and over again, like Pinocchio, could be given a rest.
> 
> A Lady and the Tramp float with a reenactment of the spaghetti scene (including a rolling meatball) would be awesome!



Or even more in the firework/projeciton show.  It was nice to see Hercules and Hunchback in Happily Ever After, but a Bambi or Lady & the Tramp scene would be nice - though guess they don't have super catchy songs


----------



## rteetz

*News

new-hollywood-studios-starbucks-mug-features-alien-swirling-saucers*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 

PHOTOS: Savannah Bee Company Opens New Location at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland is in a battle with Anaheim and the LATimes has been all over it lately. 

How one election changed Disneyland’s relationship with its hometown

Is Disney paying its share in Anaheim?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Stores to get a revamp

http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/26/media/disney-store/index.html


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mcd2745 said:


> Yes it does. But I wasn't talking about receiving the order in 2 days - just that it should be processed, packaged, and out the door in 2 days. If it takes another 5-7 days in transit, that's fine.


I've wondered though does Disney have 1 centralized processing center or ones scattered throughout the country like Amazon does? 

For example the vast majority of my items purchased from Amazon comes from the fullfillment centers in my area (of which there are several) but when they don't Amazon tells me that additional processing time will be required.


----------



## SureAsLiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or even more in the firework/projeciton show.  It was nice to see Hercules and Hunchback in Happily Ever After, but a Bambi or Lady & the Tramp scene would be nice - though guess they don't have super catchy songs



Lady and the Tramp did have a part in Celebrate the Magic. And I feel like they are in the final moasic scene of HEA, but I'd have to keep an eye out next time I watch it to be sure. Plus there's always Tony's


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get a Tomorrowland Speedway Drivers license

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...e-kiosks-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SureAsLiz said:


> Lady and the Tramp did have a part in Celebrate the Magic. And I feel like they are in the final moasic scene of HEA, but I'd have to keep an eye out next time I watch it to be sure. Plus there's always Tony's



LatT definitely have been spotted in projection shows - not really featured though like other properties

yeah, not sure if Tony's is a plus or a minus for them


----------



## SureAsLiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> LatT definitely have been spotted in projection shows - not really featured though like other properties
> 
> *yeah, not sure if Tony's is a plus or a minus for them*



No one ever specified they wanted _good_ representation


----------



## wnwardii

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I've wondered though does Disney have 1 centralized processing center or ones scattered throughout the country like Amazon does?



I recently ordered some items from the Disney website and the Parks app.  I think both of my orders had items shipped from different locations that were delivered by different methods (e.g. UPS, USPS, Fed Ex).  It was pretty confusing.  Also, they took different amount of times to arrive. 

My guess is that they may have some centralized places for certain types of items.  But I don't think there is one big warehouse for everything.  I was also surprised that when using the Shop Parks app that the items came from some warehouse and not actually from WDW.  *shrug*


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> I recently ordered some items from the Disney website and the Parks app.  I think both of my orders had items shipped from different locations that were delivered by different methods (e.g. UPS, USPS, Fed Ex).  It was pretty confusing.  Also, they took different amount of times to arrive.
> 
> My guess is that they may have some centralized places for certain types of items.  But I don't think there is one big warehouse for everything.  I was also surprised that when using the Shop Parks app that the items came from some warehouse and not actually from WDW.  *shrug*


And for me it seems the majority of the time items from the parks app come faster than ShopDisney/Disney Store.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get a Tomorrowland Speedway Drivers license
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...e-kiosks-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/



The Autopia driver's licenses we purchased in DLR were one of the best souvenir purchases we've made. The kids have kept track of those cards and now even when we go to WDW they make sure to bring them along. A very simple Magical Moment for us was when the CM at the Speedway asked my then 8-year old daughter if she had her driver's license. She was beaming when she whipped out that card and the CM inspected it before giving us our car assignment. Glad they have installed these at the Speedway,too.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get a Tomorrowland Speedway Drivers license
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...e-kiosks-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/


I know they are charging money for this and this is at WDW, but I remember when Disneyland would give Autopia Drivers Licenses out for free (not with your picture on them) with a different car color on the back each time. You also had the chance to get a free toy car if your card had the word "winner" on it or something at the shop outside of the Autopia. I never got a free toy car though. I wish Disneyland would go back to doing that.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get a Tomorrowland Speedway Drivers license
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photo...e-kiosks-tomorrowland-speedway-magic-kingdom/


I guess there goes any hope of that ride going away anytime soon -_-
(Yes, I know it's in the concept art for Tron)


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> I guess there goes any hope of that ride going away anytime soon -_-
> (Yes, I know it's in the concept art for Tron)


It is supposed to get an update. Personally I like the ride and hope it stays so when I have kids I can take them on it.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> It is supposed to get an update. Personally I like the ride and hope it stays so when I have kids I can take them on it.



Agree - an update (especially if they could do electric cars or something like that) would be great...one of my all time fav pics from our trips is a selfie I took while my daughter was driving one of these things for the first time...it was of me acting absolutely terrified - every time we see it we crack up.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> They've been expecting this for awhile.
> 
> There are no other teams near Orlando and that makes it near impossible.


Just my tigers in Lakeland. But I'm expecting they'll be moving in the foreseeable future (as an aside the braves are moving to the town my grandparents live which is kinda cool)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Just my tigers in Lakeland. But I'm expecting they'll be moving in the foreseeable future (as an aside the braves are moving to the town my grandparents live which is kinda cool)



The braves are going to fort Myers...

Expect the tigers to between Clearwater and Naples as soon as somebody is dumb enough to give them money for it.

When I lived in Orlando there were 3 within 5 miles of my house...wasn't that long ago


----------



## koala1966

umichigan10 said:


> Just my tigers in Lakeland. But I'm expecting they'll be moving in the foreseeable future (as an aside the braves are moving to the town my grandparents live which is kinda cool)


Well the Tigers just got a major stadium upgrade for renewing their contract so they shouldn't be going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## koala1966

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know they are charging money for this and this is at WDW, but I remember when Disneyland would give Autopia Drivers Licenses out for free (not with your picture on them) with a different car color on the back each time. You also had the chance to get a free toy car if your card had the word "winner" on it or something at the shop outside of the Autopia. I never got a free toy car though. I wish Disneyland would go back to doing that.


Years ago WDW gave them out free too, then they went away, so it's nice they are doing this again even if there's a small fee. After being able to buy them at Legoland, I've been wondering why Disney was missing the opportunity.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland is in a battle with Anaheim and the LATimes has been all over it lately.
> 
> How one election changed Disneyland’s relationship with its hometown
> 
> Is Disney paying its share in Anaheim?



Interesting read, for sure...


----------



## Teamubr

MommaBerd said:


> DH & I got to enjoy 5 park days together JUST THE TWO OF US ...we did not like HEA. We both were very impressed with the projections - that technology is incredible! But, I had no emotional connection to the new show.
> 
> It was pretty crazy to see how many trees were down across the property - not necessarily IN the parks, but as we rode around!


I'm a little late to this, but you nailed DW and my thoughts on HEA. We just got back yesterday from 9 days at WDW. We checked in on the 16th. Supposed to be at Ft. Wilderness, but got put up at OKW until Wednesday. 

HEA is incredibly impressive from a technology stand point. Even the timing of the fireworks is perfection, but I just felt like it was a promo for the various DIS media IP. Wishes really pulled us in. HEA feels like a really well done commercial. 

You can really see the hurricane damage when getting looks at backstage areas. Looking outside the park on the railroad. Jungle Cruise opened last Thursday. Many, many cut trees around the ride. We did KTTK tour on Thursday and the guide said JC was closed so long because it had to be drained to cut the downed trees out of the track. Fort Wilderness opened on Wednesday with a very fun Re-opening Ceremony (below), but there was still quite a bit of heavy equipment pulling out and cutting up trees.

 

 

j


----------



## MommaBerd

Teamubr said:


> I'm a little late to this, but you nailed DW and my thoughts on HEA. We just got back yesterday from 9 days at WDW. We checked in on the 16th. Supposed to be at Ft. Wilderness, but got put up at OKW until Wednesday.
> 
> HEA is incredibly impressive from a technology stand point. Even the timing of the fireworks is perfection, but I just felt like it was a promo for the various DIS media IP. Wishes really pulled us in. HEA feels like a really well done commercial.
> 
> You can really see the hurricane damage when getting looks at backstage areas. Looking outside the park on the railroad. Jungle Cruise opened last Thursday. Many, many cut trees around the ride. We did KTTK tour on Thursday and the guide said JC was closed so long because it had to be drained to cut the downed trees out of the track. Fort Wilderness opened on Wednesday with a very fun Re-opening Ceremony (below), but there was still quite a bit of heavy equipment pulling out and cutting up trees.
> 
> View attachment 272790
> 
> View attachment 272794
> 
> j



I didn't realize JC had re-opened so that is good to hear. I missed riding it! (As an aside, I popped over to the Camping board this morning to read about Ft. Wilderness post-Irma and "saw" you and your fun re-opening day pictures!)


----------



## Teamubr

MommaBerd said:


> I didn't realize JC had re-opened so that is good to hear.(As an aside, I popped over to the Camping board this morning to read about Ft. Wilderness post-Irma and "saw" you and your fun re-opening day pictures!)


As of last Thursday, everything was open except for Tom Sawyers Island, I think. Friday, they had crews on the island clearing the paths and getting it back in shape. I didn't get back there on Saturday to see if it was open.

And I mostly hang out on the Camping Forum. That is "home". If you want to see more of my trip pics, check out the last few pages of the "September" thread over there.

j


----------



## Ensusieasm

rteetz said:


> I don't believe they got the entire thing for free but they definitely got free stuff. It's publicity for Disney and of course they are going to capitalize.


In a meet and greet q and a session at Disney Springs the Gees didn't disclose how much Disney paid them, but they did mention coming to an agreement with Disney about their compensation. I got the feeling that their 30 day Disney World stay was completely free for the family, AND they got paid an agreed upon amount.


----------



## Mal6586

Ensusieasm said:


> In a meet and greet q and a session at Disney Springs the Gees didn't disclose how much Disney paid them, but they did mention coming to an agreement with Disney about their compensation. I got the feeling that their 30 day Disney World stay was completely free for the family, AND they got paid an agreed upon amount.


Just my two cents: 30 Days was too long. As a follower of Disney’s Instagram, it only took about 2 weeks for it to go from “Oh this is fun, where are they headed next?”... to a dark place of “Oh where do these %*^#£$&@ get to go for free TODAY????” And at that point, we weren’t even halfway.


----------



## Roxyfire

Ensusieasm said:


> In a meet and greet q and a session at Disney Springs the Gees didn't disclose how much Disney paid them, but they did mention coming to an agreement with Disney about their compensation. I got the feeling that their 30 day Disney World stay was completely free for the family, AND they got paid an agreed upon amount.



Yeesh. I've said my piece, I know people disagree with me. But wow, that's excessive hope they were worth it!


----------



## mikepizzo

*Not Quite News but Interesting*

Max Landis Reveals Details About His Shelved ‘Space Mountain’ Movie Script

Interesting listen.  Max Landis is definitely a writer's writer.


----------



## Flyerjab

Ensusieasm said:


> In a meet and greet q and a session at Disney Springs the Gees didn't disclose how much Disney paid them, but they did mention coming to an agreement with Disney about their compensation. I got the feeling that their 30 day Disney World stay was completely free for the family, AND they got paid an agreed upon amount.



When we were last at Disney, we were there when they were filming.  By sheer coincidence, we rode with them on 7DMT.  Then later that night our group was walking to Narcoossee's and they were outside being filmed.  Then, after we were seated, they came in and were seated right next to us.  I actually think that we are in some of their shots.

The one thing I will say about this is that obviously Disney will capitalize on something like this.  There aren't many families with young children that can take a 30 day vacation while moving from one resort to the next.  However, they clearly had (and can obviously afford) handlers as there were some with them.  Also, that night they had dinner with another couple with kids (I think).  It appeared to us that the couple traveling with them had to pay for their food while they did not.

I can definitely see why people would have a problem with it.  Disney has become so expensive that for many it is a once in a lifetime opportunity.  And yet some of these individuals follow Disney as rabidly as we do.  To then see these millionaires running around the floor of the Palm Club in the Grand Floridian, eating at the best restaurants on property, or taking bubble baths in the Dream Suite of the Castle - I could definitely see how it could rub some the wrong way.  It almost makes me think that Disney should offer something similar to a random family.  Some sort of drawing that anyone can enter.  I think that it would at least help from an optics perspective.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Another look at Villages Nature at Disneyland Paris

http://micechat.com/171441-disneyland-paris-opens-villages-nature/


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Scaffolding Down at Soundstage 4; New Toy Story Land Entrance*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: “The Chew” Stage Installed at Epcot*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Stores will live stream parades and fireworks daily

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...g-to-pilot-disney-stores-around-the-world.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Update:

I know people have asked about the recently born Tiger Cubs and Disney Parks Blog just put out a bit of an update - it is one boy and one girl and they will remain backstage for a few more months.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ts-a-boy/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0914170920170022A


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Another look at Villages Nature at Disneyland Paris
> 
> http://micechat.com/171441-disneyland-paris-opens-villages-nature/



This just looks so cool...makes me contemplate a trip to DLP...


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Another look at Villages Nature at Disneyland Paris
> 
> http://micechat.com/171441-disneyland-paris-opens-villages-nature/



What is this?  It looks incredible?  Is it on property at DLP?


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> What is this?  It looks incredible?  Is it on property at DLP?


Yes, it is on DLP property and is their latest resort of sorts. It is kind of like the old Disney Institute but different. Joe Rohde had a hand in it as well.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Flyerjab said:


> When we were last at Disney, we were there when they were filming.  By sheer coincidence, we rode with them on 7DMT.  Then later that night our group was walking to Narcoossee's and they were outside being filmed.  Then, after we were seated, they came in and were seated right next to us.  I actually think that we are in some of their shots.
> 
> The one thing I will say about this is that obviously Disney will capitalize on something like this.  There aren't many families with young children that can take a 30 day vacation while moving from one resort to the next.  However, they clearly had (and can obviously afford) handlers as there were some with them.  Also, that night they had dinner with another couple with kids (I think).  It appeared to us that the couple traveling with them had to pay for their food while they did not.
> 
> I can definitely see why people would have a problem with it.  Disney has become so expensive that for many it is a once in a lifetime opportunity.  And yet some of these individuals follow Disney as rabidly as we do.  To then see these millionaires running around the floor of the Palm Club in the Grand Floridian, eating at the best restaurants on property, or taking bubble baths in the Dream Suite of the Castle - I could definitely see how it could rub some the wrong way.  It almost makes me think that Disney should offer something similar to a random family.  Some sort of drawing that anyone can enter.  I think that it would at least help from an optics perspective.


I think folks do not understand that this is a family business. This family was hired to do a job for Disney because they were exactly what Disney was looking for. They spent a month in production with a large team of Disney producers, directors, camera men, cast members, etc. This was not a prize resulting from a contest. It was a job. A job for the whole family. A lot of it was fun I'm sure, but just as much was real work. Not a real vacation. Please read Jackie Gailey's Dis Article of September 27, 
"My Thoughts on The Bucket List Family #30stays30days Challenge at Walt Disney World". This will help to get a better understanding about what this was.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Yes, it is on DLP property and is their latest resort of sorts. It is kind of like the old Disney Institute but different. Joe Rohde had a hand in it as well.



Of course he did.  I would vote for him if he ran for President.

This new venture in DLP seems very old style Disney to me.


----------



## Flyerjab

Ensusieasm said:


> I think folks do not understand that this is a family business. This family was hired to do a job for Disney because they were exactly what Disney was looking for. They spent a month in production with a large team of Disney producers, directors, camera men, cast members, etc. This was not a prize resulting from a contest. It was a job. A job for the whole family. A lot of it was fun I'm sure, but just as much was real work. Not a real vacation. Please read Jackie Gailey's Dis Article of September 27,
> "My Thoughts on The Bucket List Family #30stays30days Challenge at Walt Disney World". This will help to get a better understanding about what this was.



I am very aware of what it was and how it was done.  I was only trying to say how I could see both sides of why Disney partnered with them, but on the flip side why people could have an issue with it.


----------



## MommaBerd

I am going to be a defender of the Gees.   Why hate on them because they made millions off the company/intellectual property he worked hard to develop and sold to a company who valued it that much? Why are we so happy for lottery winners, but we begrudge people who earn their wealth? I mean selecting a random family to have this exact same experience would be like winning the lottery, right? You would be happy for them vs. the Gees? 

Because of the money they earned, they are now free to travel. They have now made the business decision to vlog and use social media. As a result of good storytelling, editing, and hard work, they have developed a substantial audience and become influence marketers, which many large companies have begun utilizing. This is the present and future of marketing and advertising. It is a very smart decision on Disney's part. I'm confident that a vast majority of their followers are Disney's target market. And their followers are likely international, not just Americans...what a treasure trove!



Flyerjab said:


> When we were last at Disney, we were there when they were filming.  By sheer coincidence, we rode with them on 7DMT.  Then later that night our group was walking to Narcoossee's and they were outside being filmed.  Then, after we were seated, they came in and were seated right next to us.  I actually think that we are in some of their shots.



In some ways, this family is no different from reality show stars. They give up their privacy, and on occasion their personal preferences or freedom - like at Disney - in order to create their content. In the example above, look how, when, and where they were filming. And, I'm sure that is just a tiny window into their daily lives. I wouldn't be willing to go through that, would you? (And if you are, what's stopping you?!? Never has there been so much opportunity to create and distribute your own content with the opportunity to capitalize on it!)

The difference between them and reality shows is that the Gees' experiences within those parameters are mostly authentic. Also, no one sees the number of hours they may spend editing their content and interacting with their followers - and probably many other tasks. Now, I will concede that Disney may be handling the editing for this project, and Disney probably has more control over where they go and what they do. But, on a day-to-day basis, it is up to them.

I guess my point is that it is a paying JOB not just a free ride. Do they enjoy what they do? Absolutely! If only we could all be that way! 

And finally, let's not forget that's Disney World DOES do a lot of good and charitable things, and that this family, from what I've read, also does charitable works. Some may feel it's not "enough," but then we get to the philosophical question, "What is enough?" And that is a question for another forum.

Ok - off my soap box.


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> The braves are going to fort Myers...
> 
> Expect the tigers to between Clearwater and Naples as soon as somebody is dumb enough to give them money for it.
> 
> When I lived in Orlando there were 3 within 5 miles of my house...wasn't that long ago



There is a single A team in Bradenton, a little bit south of Clearwater. We went there this summer to watch our baby Cardinals take on the home Pirates farm team.


----------



## Redcon1

Disneymom1126 said:


> Agree - an update (especially if they could do *electric cars* or something like that) would be great...one of my all time fav pics from our trips is a selfie I took while my daughter was driving one of these things for the first time...it was of me acting absolutely terrified - every time we see it we crack up.



As eco-friendly as Disney likes to be, I'm surprised they haven't switched over to electric cars as yet.

Also, I'm a little confused on the drivers license availability at DLR. Are they not handing them out anymore or are they charging for them like at WDW. My kids received these on a couple of DLR trips awhile back and they still have them displayed in their rooms.


----------



## Roxyfire

Ensusieasm said:


> I think folks do not understand that this is a family business. This family was hired to do a job for Disney because they were exactly what Disney was looking for. They spent a month in production with a large team of Disney producers, directors, camera men, cast members, etc. This was not a prize resulting from a contest. It was a job. A job for the whole family. A lot of it was fun I'm sure, but just as much was real work. Not a real vacation. Please read Jackie Gailey's Dis Article of September 27,
> "My Thoughts on The Bucket List Family #30stays30days Challenge at Walt Disney World". This will help to get a better understanding about what this was.



I do understand, and I still have the freedom to think it's sad. Someone related it to reality tv stars, that's exactly how I see it too. The difference is, I don't have a super high opinion of reality tv stars either. The problem I have is the image they're trying to project doesn't mesh with the reality of it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Center Stage Projection Tower Theming


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Varsity-Inspired Line Hits the Walt Disney World Parks*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know it's a slow news day but maybe the 30 resort stuff can have its own thread, since I have exactly 0 interest in arguing/reading/thinking about it and it's popping up here a lot.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That DLP Nature Village looks amazing.

I feel like that is something Disney could open in the US, not even near a Disney park, and it would do very well.


----------



## DISnewjersey

I asked this a few weeks ago but it was during the hurricane and I don’t think I got a response....

Is there any ETA for the reopening of Hall of Presidents? I assumed it would have opened before my November trip but now I’m thinking maybe not....


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The braves are going to fort Myers...
> 
> Expect the tigers to between Clearwater and Naples as soon as somebody is dumb enough to give them money for it.
> 
> When I lived in Orlando there were 3 within 5 miles of my house...wasn't that long ago


The braves went to north port I believe which is north of fort Myers. If not the braves I know they're getting someone


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> I asked this a few weeks ago but it was during the hurricane and I don’t think I got a response....
> 
> Is there any ETA for the reopening of Hall of Presidents? I assumed it would have opened before my November trip but now I’m thinking maybe not....



They have just set "Late 2017" I believe - so nothing more specific than that.  I would consider it a bonus if it is open for your November trip at this point


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> We are planning on using the Minnie Vans a couple of times during our trip over Halloween week, but a REALLY hope they roll this program out to all the Mods by March 2018. so my trip with 4 others will be able to utilize the convenience!


Is there a full list anywhere of the minnie van resorts


----------



## MissGina5

AzzySpazbourne said:


> In addition to 101 Dalmatians, Alice, Sword and the Stone, there's also Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh, Robin Hood, among others.
> 
> http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/England
> 
> I'd love to see Robin Hood or Sword and the Stone (especially since live action is forthcoming around same time.)



What about Black Cauldron?


----------



## MissGina5

SureAsLiz said:


> Lady and the Tramp did have a part in Celebrate the Magic. And I feel like they are in the final moasic scene of HEA, but I'd have to keep an eye out next time I watch it to be sure. Plus there's always Tony's



I should think Lady and the Tramp deserves better representation than the mess that is Tony's


----------



## Pete M

Redcon1 said:


> As eco-friendly as Disney likes to be, I'm surprised they haven't switched over to electric cars as yet.



I believe (in addition to the costs which I'm sure are not insignificant) that the cars are more than just a driving ride, they are a visceral _experience_.  the sounds and the smell and all part of driving a real race car!  just walking by instantly brings back memories of 30+ years ago as well as the last few years of going with my nephews.  and speaking of which, my nephews have an electric powerwheels Jeep they love and a half-acre to explore at their grandpa's house and the tomorrowland speedway is _still_ near the top of their must-do list (number 3 for the 6 year old).  Now, if disney could pipe in some real car sounds into the electric cars (or maybe even choose your own from a list?), they might be able to retain some of the magic.


----------



## jlundeen

MissGina5 said:


> Is there a full list anywhere of the minnie van resorts



So far, per the article: Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club, Boardwalk Resorts, Wilderness & Animal Kingdom Lodge hotels, Grand Floridian, and now Polynesian Village.  Apparently, they are only able to get the vans as they become available, so it's not happening all over yet.  Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jlundeen

MissGina5 said:


> I should think Lady and the Tramp deserves better representation than the mess that is Tony's


We like Tony's and make a point to visit each trip.  I know many don't but, judging from the wait time  in the lobby, even with an ADR, we're not alone.


----------



## crazy4wdw

The new cast of Avatar 2 has been announced.  Principal photography on the film started this past Monday and the film is scheduled to be released in 2020.  The new cast members were revealed at AK's Pandora.

http://ew.com/tv/2017/09/27/avatar-2-first-look/

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/avatar-2-casts-7-young-actors-1043593


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> So far, per the article: Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club, Boardwalk Resorts, Wilderness & Animal Kingdom Lodge hotels, Grand Floridian, and now Polynesian Village.  Apparently, they are only able to get the vans as they become available, so it's not happening all over yet.  Keep your fingers crossed!!!


we were hoping to use it for the Halloween Party on Halloween at Port Orleans Riverside so I will be wishing on some Evening Stars for it


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> We like Tony's and make a point to visit each trip.  I know many don't but, judging from the wait time  in the lobby, even with an ADR, we're not alone.


I WANT to like Tony's. I love the themeing and as an Italian I would love to have an Italian restaurant that's good outside of EPCOT and in such a perfect spot. I don't like it because Disney won't step up and update it and improve it. I think however though that it is good for picky eating kids (and some adults). As a child when I was picky I probably would have liked Tonys


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pete M said:


> I believe (in addition to the costs which I'm sure are not insignificant) that the cars are more than just a driving ride, they are a visceral _experience_.  the sounds and the smell and all part of driving a real race car!  just walking by instantly brings back memories of 30+ years ago as well as the last few years of going with my nephews.  and speaking of which, my nephews have an electric powerwheels Jeep they love and a half-acre to explore at their grandpa's house and the tomorrowland speedway is _still_ near the top of their must-do list (number 3 for the 6 year old).  Now, if disney could pipe in some real car sounds into the electric cars (or maybe even choose your own from a list?), they might be able to retain some of the magic.



I get what you are saying but I was on the version in Hong Kong (before they closed it) which was electric and it had one of the longer lines and still gave that same feeling - and they had the cars make like futeristic sounding noises when you accelerated and decelerated, etc.

I think you can make it just as much fun if not more if you made them electric and futuristic and you would avoid that terrible gas smell


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if it was mentioned here but just saw a report that they are testing out offering "Meal Kits" at Saratoga Springs targeting people staying at the villas.

The service allows guests to go to the Artist's Palette dining location and pick up a pre-prepared ingredient box to take back to their resort room and cook utilizing their villa kitchen.  The box itself includes a "meal kit for four featuring Rigatoni Fiesolana (Rigatoni pasta with creamy tomato sauce, sausage, portabella mushrooms, parmesan and fresh basil) and comes with a large garden salad, garlic bread sticks and baking instructions" according to a Disney Parks Blog post earlier this morning. The service, all things included, costs $49 and is listed as a limited time offering. 

I think this is pretty interesting and clearly shows them trying to a) offer different options to families/groups that might vacation a bit differently and b) another example of trying to keep people on campus rather than going off to shop for ingredients

http://www.guide4wdw.com/2017/09/di...t-offering-for.html?m=1#.WcvUXyDOfi8.facebook


----------



## amalone1013

MissGina5 said:


> I WANT to like Tony's. I love the themeing and as an Italian I would love to have an Italian restaurant that's good outside of EPCOT and in such a perfect spot. I don't like it because Disney won't step up and update it and improve it. I think however though that it is good for picky eating kids (and some adults). As a child when I was picky I probably would have liked Tonys



It's funny you say that because we just had lunch at Tonys today - not my choice - and as a picky adult I thought it was strange they don't have Alfredo as an entree alone as I've never been a tomato based sauce fan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

News:

Oscar Martinez, Disneyland's longest tenured employee, announces retirement after 60.5 years 

http://www.chipandco.com/oscar-mart...ember-disneyland-announces-retirement-283616/

Oscar began his Disney career in the Fantasyland quick-service locations and eventually made his way up to the Carnation Cafe on Main Street, USA where he has spent the last 50 years. He has been greeting guests coming into the Cafe and posing for photos for all who want to meet him. Oscar even has his famous breakfast potatoes named after him on the menu.


----------



## MissGina5

amalone1013 said:


> It's funny you say that because we just had lunch at Tonys today - not my choice - and as a picky adult I thought it was strange they don't have Alfredo as an entree alone as I've never been a tomato based sauce fan.


That's hilarious because if you put alfredo sauce even near me I will cringe and gag. I am still a recovering picky eater lol


----------



## amalone1013

MissGina5 said:


> That's hilarious because if you put alfredo sauce even near me I will cringe and gag. I am still a recovering picky eater lol


Ha we should form a club!


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned here but just saw a report that they are testing out offering "Meal Kits" at Saratoga Springs targeting people staying at the villas.
> 
> The service allows guests to go to the Artist's Palette dining location and pick up a pre-prepared ingredient box to take back to their resort room and cook utilizing their villa kitchen.  The box itself includes a "meal kit for four featuring Rigatoni Fiesolana (Rigatoni pasta with creamy tomato sauce, sausage, portabella mushrooms, parmesan and fresh basil) and comes with a large garden salad, garlic bread sticks and baking instructions" according to a Disney Parks Blog post earlier this morning. The service, all things included, costs $49 and is listed as a limited time offering.
> 
> I think this is pretty interesting and clearly shows them trying to a) offer different options to families/groups that might vacation a bit differently and b) another example of trying to keep people on campus rather than going off to shop for ingredients
> 
> http://www.guide4wdw.com/2017/09/di...t-offering-for.html?m=1#.WcvUXyDOfi8.facebook



I'm not sure this will catch on at the price...most of the folks staying at villas who decide to cook tend to be more price-conscious...maybe at $29, this would sell out, but $49 without drinks or dessert?  Not thinking this will last permanently without an upgrade in menu ingredients/cost or without the addition of drinks/dessert or without a price cut...

I mean, even thinking at Whole Foods grocery cost (which this won't be b/c Disney gets its food wholesale, so let's talk real grocery cost in parentheses)...

It's $4 for 1lb fresh rigatoni pasta (and $1 if it's not)
$5 for 1 lb sausage (and really $3, but let's go with the fancy stuff in the meat section)
$6 for 24 oz gourmet tomato sauce (and under $2 if it's not)
$5 for 8 oz portabello mushrooms (which right now are $1.50 in my store, so these are the cheap of the moment item)
$5 for 8oz parm jar ($3 right now at my grocery, but again, let's aim high...and I doubt you get 8oz, but more likely 1-2oz)
$3 fresh basil (and $1 if they just give you the sprigs packet)

EDIT TO ADD: $4 Salad Bag Kit ($2 at grocery) and $2 Bread ($1 at grocery)

Total Max ingredient cost $34
Total Likely ingredient cost $14.50

At this price, who wouldn't just put in a grocery order and have it delivered and just take the Disney "ingredients list" as their own meal idea?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> I'm not sure this will catch on at the price...most of the folks staying at villas who decide to cook tend to be more price-conscious...maybe at $29, this would sell out, but $49 without drinks or dessert?  Not thinking this will last permanently without an upgrade in menu ingredients/cost or without the addition of drinks/dessert or without a price cut...
> 
> I mean, even thinking at Whole Foods grocery cost (which this won't be b/c Disney gets its food wholesale, so let's talk real grocery cost in parentheses)...
> 
> It's $4 for 1lb fresh rigatoni pasta (and $1 if it's not)
> $5 for 1 lb sausage (and really $3, but let's go with the fancy stuff in the meat section)
> $6 for 24 oz gourmet tomato sauce (and under $2 if it's not)
> $5 for 8 oz portabello mushrooms (which right now are $1.50 in my store, so these are the cheap of the moment item)
> $5 for 8oz parm jar ($3 right now at my grocery, but again, let's aim high...and I doubt you get 8oz, but more likely 1-2oz)
> $3 fresh basil (and $1 if they just give you the sprigs packet)
> 
> Total Max ingredient cost $28
> Total Likely ingredient cost $11.50
> 
> At this price, who wouldn't just put in a grocery order and have it delivered and just take the Disney "ingredients list" as their own meal idea?



Well, you do have to add in the salad and breadsticks and I am sure it is all measured out and stuff - so some value in making it easy to prepare

But I agree, point price seems high for something not super exciting/difficult to make at home/etc

Guess it sort of would be the same as doing a quick service so maybe that is the price point they are trying to hit

Even at like $35 I could see but $50 is high


----------



## DISnewjersey

TheMaxRebo said:


> They have just set "Late 2018" I believe - so nothing more specific than that.  I would consider it a bonus if it is open for your November trip at this point



Late 2018?!!!! Or was that a typo haha


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> Late 2018?!!!! Or was that a typo haha


That is a typo


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> News:
> 
> Oscar Martinez, Disneyland's longest tenured employee, announces retirement after 60.5 years
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/oscar-mart...ember-disneyland-announces-retirement-283616/
> 
> Oscar began his Disney career in the Fantasyland quick-service locations and eventually made his way up to the Carnation Cafe on Main Street, USA where he has spent the last 50 years. He has been greeting guests coming into the Cafe and posing for photos for all who want to meet him. Oscar even has his famous breakfast potatoes named after him on the menu.


More on Oscar from the DPB

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ber-retires/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0928171004171F


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> The new cast of Avatar 2 has been announced.  Principal photography on the film started this past Monday and the film is scheduled to be released in 2020.  The new cast members were revealed at AK's Pandora.
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/09/27/avatar-2-first-look/
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/avatar-2-casts-7-young-actors-1043593



Kids?! Ugh Cameron no.

So Avatar 2 is going to focus on kids? That sounds absolutely terrible. I don't think I've ever watched a movie where the first features adults and the second moves to kids that is actually a good story.

Two of my favorite movies did this and they were crap. The Mummy and the new Zorro. It was like, once a kid was put in the movie we had to have all these dumb little kid jokes and the little kid had to be the most special, luckiest SOB ever. 

Which was just a stupid move, kids don't need things 'dumbed down to their level'. I don't like to use that saying in this situation, but it's like the writers/directors must think kids are stupid and need poop jokes and need the kids to be action heroes. Which they don't, evidenced by kids loving the original Star Wars and Indiana Jones. 

This just does not make me excited for the Avatar sequels at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> Late 2018?!!!! Or was that a typo haha



I don't know what you are talking about ... my original post clearly say "2017" 


Although at this point I wouldn't be totally surprised if it wasn't open until into 2018


----------



## thepops

sachilles said:


> I'm beating a dead horse, but I think Dinosaurs are perfect theme for a land. I think most just think that given the amount of detail apparent in Animal kingdom for all the other "land", it definitely feels incomplete or done poorly. The boneyard is good, the Dinosaur attractions is good(yes it could be better) enough. It's the chester and hester stuff that really sort of becomes the let down, and is out of character with the rest of the park. I don't think the rides themselves are awful, but theme is just not there. I'd rather see vegetation similar to when Dinosaurs roamed the earth whether it be fake or modern equivalents. I'd even be happy to see it include the ice age side of things, of beasts long gone. There is so much possible.


Maybe they could move Ellen's energy adventure there


----------



## JaxDad

Yikes!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...six-flags-assault-st-0927-20170926-story.html


----------



## MommaBerd

JaxDad said:


> Yikes!
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...six-flags-assault-st-0927-20170926-story.html



WOW! That poor family.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney taking care of Four Hooded Pitta Hatchlings 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/09/disney-cast-members-taking-care-of-four.html


----------



## rteetz

Disney Parks Blog shares rare Epcot video

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mo-video/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0928171003170001A


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Kids?! Ugh Cameron no.
> 
> So Avatar 2 is going to focus on kids? That sounds absolutely terrible. I don't think I've ever watched a movie where the first features adults and the second moves to kids that is actually a good story.
> 
> Two of my favorite movies did this and they were crap. The Mummy and the new Zorro. It was like, once a kid was put in the movie we had to have all these dumb little kid jokes and the little kid had to be the most special, luckiest SOB ever.
> 
> Which was just a stupid move, kids don't need things 'dumbed down to their level'. I don't like to use that saying in this situation, but it's like the writers/directors must think kids are stupid and need poop jokes and need the kids to be action heroes. Which they don't, evidenced by kids loving the original Star Wars and Indiana Jones.
> 
> This just does not make me excited for the Avatar sequels at all.



I'm going to reserve judgement on this for now - I think it will depend a lot on the story they tell. Kids can carry a good story line (e.g. Harry Potter, Hunger Games) to build a franchise around...perhaps this what they are hoping it will become. I agree if they dumb things down it will not be good, but if they continue with the themes of the first one (all living things are connected, taking care of the planet, modernization/colonization vs. indigenous culture) and have mature character development I think it could be good. I don't know how much the development of the land and the development of the movies were connected, but it could also be a decision to go in this direction to make the land itself more interesting/sought after by kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney makes deal to include footage from Last Jedi, Han Solo, Infinity War, and others with FirstLook (now called Noovie) in those reels that play when you get to a movie early

https://heroichollywood.com/disney-last-jedi-han-solo-infinity-war/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Disney Parks Blog shares rare Epcot video
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mo-video/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0928171003170001A



That's such a fantastic video, really showcases the original mission and vision of Epcot Center.


----------



## Capang

Military salute tickets have been renewed for 2018! I tried to link it but I don't think Steve at militarydisneytips.com had it updated yet. I just got his email.


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTO: Slinky Dog Dash Testing Continues This Morning at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Map Cover Revealed, Specialty Cupcake, Starbucks Mug, and Souvenir Wine Glasses Being Released for Epcot 35*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Food & Beverage Updates at Disney’s Yacht Club Resort (Oct. 2017)*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Mobile Order to Be Available at Casey's Corner Starting Oct. 3*


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Good News!!!
*
It's official. Hocus Pocus sequal in the works!

*Bad News...
*
No original cast from 1993 film, despite all 3 "witch" actresses expressing desire to return to franchise.

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/09/hocus-pocus-remake-sequel-disney-channel-new-cast


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Good News!!!
> *
> It's official. Hocus Pocus sequal in the works!
> 
> *Bad News...
> *
> No original cast from 1993 film, despite all 3 "witch" actresses expressing desire to return to franchise.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/09/hocus-pocus-remake-sequel-disney-channel-new-cast



I saw the DIS post this on facebook this morning.

I have less than 0 desire to see this. Disney Channel movie? Ugh. This is going to be terrible. I don't understand why they can't do a sequel instead. I will not be watching this. And if Disney isn't concerned about pulling in the original audience who watched the original they are being very foolish.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Map Cover Revealed, Specialty Cupcake, Starbucks Mug, and Souvenir Wine Glasses Being Released for Epcot 35*


Just what I need!  More $ to spend on eBay!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Disney Parks Blog shares rare Epcot video
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mo-video/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0928171003170001A



That video really brought back memories of our first trip to WDW....loved seeing the older (now gone ) attractions, but it's kind of interesting how some stuff is still the way they originally envisioned!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I saw the DIS post this on facebook this morning.
> 
> I have less than 0 desire to see this. Disney Channel movie? Ugh. This is going to be terrible. I don't understand why they can't do a sequel instead. I will not be watching this. And if Disney isn't concerned about pulling in the original audience who watched the original they are being very foolish.



a lower quality remake of a "cult classic" makes zero sense.  I'd be up for like a television series that is a follow-up or something but just a remake to me is dumb


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Just what I need!  More $ to spend on eBay!



I do hope some of it is available on the shop park app or something ... I don't need everything but would like one or two things that say EPCOT 35 on them without spending a fortune/promoting people buying up tons of items just to sell on eBay


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Map Cover Revealed, Specialty Cupcake, Starbucks Mug, and Souvenir Wine Glasses Being Released for Epcot 35*



Well hopefully I can grab that mug on Wednesday if they have enough stock.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I saw the DIS post this on facebook this morning.
> 
> I have less than 0 desire to see this. Disney Channel movie? Ugh. This is going to be terrible. I don't understand why they can't do a sequel instead. I will not be watching this. And if Disney isn't concerned about pulling in the original audience who watched the original they are being very foolish.


I saw this info popping up on my FB feed today. I'm disappointed honestly. For a while now we've heard rumors (even if they were complete made up ones) about a sequel with the original stars.....and now we're getting this? Maybe it will work for the newer crowd but seems like a failed opportunity for those who love the original one and those are the ones that turned it into a cult classic which Disney obviously has been milking the last couple of years.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I saw this info popping up on my FB feed today. I'm disappointed honestly. For a while now we've heard rumors (even if they were complete made up ones) about a sequel with the original stars.....and now we're getting this? Maybe it will work for the newer crowd but seems like a failed opportunity for those who love the original one and those are the ones that turned it into a cult classic which Disney obviously has been milking the last couple of years.



I agree, I think we've all heard rumors of the sequel with the original witches in the works.

I think I agree with the question that Craig and Ryno always ask on DIS Pop: does this movie need to be made? What can it add?

I mean...everything just works with this movie, which is why it is still beloved and going strong. What could a new look possibly add to the movie??


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do hope some of it is available on the shop park app or something ... I don't need everything but would like one or two things that say EPCOT 35 on them without spending a fortune/promoting people buying up tons of items just to sell on eBay



Me too, I really want the Magicband. 



Roxyfire said:


> Well hopefully I can grab that mug on Wednesday if they have enough stock.



The mug has my attention. Maybe I just jet down for October 1st to pick up some merch and leave


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Maybe I just jet down for October 1st to pick up some merch and leave


We are heading down in a couple of weeks. If love to say it's just a super quick trip to celebrate my birthday. And for my birthday I wanted MNSSHP party merch. So.....its doable....just saying...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney Parks Blog shares rare Epcot video
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mo-video/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0928171003170001A



great film!  Though, sort of funny that much of our chatter today has been about how Disney Data Scientists are working hard to figure out how to squeeze another quarter out of the guests and this video starts off with music saying "the future belongs to dreamers"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> great film!  Though, sort of funny that much of our chatter today has been about how Disney Data Scientists are working hard to figure out how to squeeze another quarter out of the guests and this video starts off with music saying "the future belongs to dreamers"


Dreamers with a large pocket book...

All this discussion comes at an interesting time for me. I have always wanted to work for Disney but somehow someway as an Imagineer. My college choices have reflected that wish. I am currently in a class where we have to give a presentation based on a career we would like to have. Of course I chose an Imagineer. Discussions like this make me think do I really want to do that? I would love to be part of making the magic no doubt but the more limited freedoms that imagineers have and the way the company has changed almost make me think about what other careers I could want.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Dreamers with a large pocket book...
> 
> All this discussion comes at an interesting time for me. I have always wanted to work for Disney but somehow someway as an Imagineer. My college choices have reflected that wish. I am currently in a class where we have to give a presentation based on a career we would like to have. Of course I chose an Imagineer. Discussions like this make me think do I really want to do that? I would love to be part of making the magic no doubt but the more limited freedoms that imagineers have and the way the company has changed almost make me think about what other careers I could want.



It would probably be best to just keep your eyes open at this point. Still maybe do the college program and then try to do a professional internship just to try it out and have the experience. But also give other options a chance and maybe try to do another internship, non-Disney, before you graduate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Dreamers with a large pocket book...
> 
> All this discussion comes at an interesting time for me. I have always wanted to work for Disney but somehow someway as an Imagineer. My college choices have reflected that wish. I am currently in a class where we have to give a presentation based on a career we would like to have. Of course I chose an Imagineer. Discussions like this make me think do I really want to do that? I would love to be part of making the magic no doubt but the more limited freedoms that imagineers have and the way the company has changed almost make me think about what other careers I could want.



I think it is important to keep a few things in mind:
- There are a ton of different skill sets within Imagineering ... and you can see the creativity with Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge - even Pandora, or even the Space restaurant coming.  Yeah, the data scientists might be focused on maximizing revenue today but there are still creative forces in the company
- As Bob Guhr says, don't wish to be an Imagineer - wish to do Imagineering wherever that takes you


----------



## jlundeen

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I agree, I think we've all heard rumors of the sequel with the original witches in the works.
> 
> I think I agree with the question that Craig and Ryno always ask on DIS Pop: does this movie need to be made? What can it add?
> 
> I mean...everything just works with this movie, which is why it is still beloved and going strong. What could a new look possibly add to the movie??


Well, to me, the same question could be asked about all the old animated classics being remade into live action...WHY? (other than the obvious MONEY angle, of course)


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It would probably be best to just keep your eyes open at this point. Still maybe do the college program and then try to do a professional internship just to try it out and have the experience. But also give other options a chance and maybe try to do another internship, non-Disney, before you graduate.


I am definitely going to try at least the college program or a professional internship. I also have looked into other things as well. I think it would be really cool to work on large scale projects like stadiums or arenas for example.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is important to keep a few things in mind:
> - There are a ton of different skill sets within Imagineering ... and you can see the creativity with Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge - even Pandora, or even the Space restaurant coming.  Yeah, the data scientists might be focused on maximizing revenue today but there are still creative forces in the company
> - As Bob Guhr says, don't wish to be an Imagineer - wish to do Imagineering wherever that takes you


I definitely agree there are plenty of creative forces within the company I just think they aren't given the freedoms they once were. Will I feel unsuccessful if I never work for Disney? No, but it is a goal I have had for a long time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I definitely agree there are plenty of creative forces within the company I just think they aren't given the freedoms they once were. Will I feel unsuccessful if I never work for Disney? No, but it is a goal I have had for a long time.



oh, I totally here that and get it .. one regret I have looking back is I didn't explore the College Program


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jlundeen said:


> Well, to me, the same question could be asked about all the old animated classics being remade into live action...WHY? (other than the obvious MONEY angle, of course)



Well, at least Maleficent made it from the villain's point of view and really changed up most of the story.

Jungle Book brought in the angle to make all the animals look super realistic.

I can't argue for Beauty and the Beast (I was not a fan of the live action re-make anyway). 

Mulan sounds like it is going to be very different.

I might get some heat for this, but I seriously doubt the Disney channel will do a different angle. I think it will be a direct remake with their young stable of stars.



rteetz said:


> I definitely agree there are plenty of creative forces within the company I just think they aren't given the freedoms they once were. Will I feel unsuccessful if I never work for Disney? No, but it is a goal I have had for a long time.



I hear Universal gives their creative a lot bigger budget and more free rein. That could always be something to look into. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, I totally here that and get it .. one regret I have looking back is I didn't explore the College Program



Me too! I wasn't as big a fan of the parks as I am now, but I actually did briefly consider doing it with my friend. Then of course we both forgot and never pursued it. So stupid, especially since I hear doing the college program gives you a big leg up if you ever want to be employed in a different capacity with Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reports are Minnie Vans have started today at Contemporary and BLT


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reports are Minnie Vans have started today at Contemporary and BLT


That should cover the Deluxes, right?  I hope they start on the Mods sooner than later...we're going to try to use them for our Halloween trip (Beach Club) but in March we're staying at POFQ - party of 5, so they would be very cost effective for us to use for Late nights or early AM breakfasts....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> That should cover the Deluxes, right?  I hope they start on the Mods sooner than later...we're going to try to use them for our Halloween trip (Beach Club) but in March we're staying at POFQ - party of 5, so they would be very cost effective for us to use for Late nights or early AM breakfasts....


Are Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs included yet? That would be the last two Deluxe/Deluxe Villas.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Are Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs included yet? That would be the last two Deluxe/Deluxe Villas.


No, I don't think those two have started yet...hope this service works out!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Me too, I really want the Magicband.
> 
> 
> 
> The mug has my attention. Maybe I just jet down for October 1st to pick up some merch and leave



Sounds totally reasonable!


----------



## MissGina5

MommaBerd said:


> WOW! That poor family.


Very upsetting to hear from my home park!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
No Jingle Cruise at Disneyland. 

This leads me to believe that WDW won’t get it either.


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> Well, to me, the same question could be asked about all the old animated classics being remade into live action...WHY? (other than the obvious MONEY angle, of course)



I feel a lot of the live action movies add to it
Cinderella is great but the animated version doesn't give us a lot other than the basic fairytale and some great music. I think the live action adds some depth. Beauty and the Beast also added depth that maybe wasn't as necessary but turned out beautiful.

My big annoyance is Maleficent, who was great about deepening the villain but failed to add a personality to Aurora, who suffers the same as she did in the original movie. I just want to know what Aurora is really like! 

I feel Snow White can have some depth added, though I think OUAT did a great job with her story. I hope the movie has some of that personality and optimism of Snow in it. 

Aladdin can have some more culture to it. Mulan as well (also hopefully theres an increase in Mulan merchandise for this movie).


----------



## MissGina5

By the way, got to see Mulan in theaters this week and wow. It was just so nice to see it on a big screen after all these years. I love this Dream Big Princess initiative


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> No Jingle Cruise at Disneyland.
> 
> This leads me to believe that WDW won’t get it either.



that's a bit surprising - especially for at Disneyland where they do a bunch of overlays.  And, really added to what they did for Halloween (albeit more new stuff at DCA).

I know there is the thought of them moving the Halloween party to DCA - are there rumors of them moving the Christmas party there as well?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> No Jingle Cruise at Disneyland.
> 
> This leads me to believe that WDW won’t get it either.



 I would be very sad about this. Where does the rumor come from?



TheMaxRebo said:


> that's a bit surprising - especially for at Disneyland where they do a bunch of overlays.  And, really added to what they did for Halloween (albeit more new stuff at DCA).
> 
> I know there is the thought of them moving the Halloween party to DCA - are there rumors of them moving the Christmas party there as well?



DL doesn't have a Christmas party.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> DL doesn't have a Christmas party.



shows how much I know about DLR - just assumed they would as it brings in $


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> shows how much I know about DLR - just assumed they would as it brings in $



It is a bit shocking they don't have one.

I'm also a bit surprised Disney never tried to bring back the Pirate and Princess parties, or some such variation.

If I were Disney, during a popular time of the year I'd have Nighttime is for Villains parties at MK and have them be from like 1 am-6 am and see if anyone bites.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It is a bit shocking they don't have one.
> 
> I'm also a bit surprised Disney never tried to bring back the Pirate and Princess parties, or some such variation.
> 
> If I were Disney, during a popular time of the year I'd have Nighttime is for Villains parties at MK and have them be from like 1 am-6 am and see if anyone bites.



Might be hard to do that at DLR with the residential aspect, but at WDW I fully agree!  and I bet a lot of people would do it, especially in the summer as it won't be as hot then!


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It is a bit shocking they don't have one.
> 
> I'm also a bit surprised Disney never tried to bring back the Pirate and Princess parties, or some such variation.
> 
> If I were Disney, during a popular time of the year I'd have Nighttime is for Villains parties at MK and have them be from like 1 am-6 am and see if anyone bites.



I just wish they'd bring back the 24 hour event and make it annual. I never got to do it. I would do any kind of over night even in the MK.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would be very sad about this. Where does the rumor come from?
> 
> 
> 
> DL doesn't have a Christmas party.


Micechat


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> No Jingle Cruise at Disneyland.
> 
> This leads me to believe that WDW won’t get it either.


WDW Jungle Cruise hasn't been scheduled to be down for any days in November yet has it? I'm not surprised about it not being there at Disneyland. I think it originally started at WDW, so I would be surprised for it not to be at WDW more than I would be that it's leaving Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> WDW Jungle Cruise hasn't been scheduled to be down for any days in November yet has it? I'm not surprised about it not being there at Disneyland. I think it originally started at WDW, so I would be surprised for it not to be at WDW more than I would be that it's leaving Disneyland.


Here is the news from Tom Bell

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-part-of-the-holidays-at-disneyland-in-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World Showcase Epcot 35 merchandise now available 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/epcot-35-world-showcase-merchandise-available-disney-traders/


----------



## MissMolly96

Still Don't know how I feel about max pass Ive been an annual passholder at disneyland for 4 years but I don't know if its worth buying if the fast pass still works and its free


----------



## beer dave

Redcon1 said:


> There is a single A team in Bradenton, a little bit south of Clearwater. We went there this summer to watch our baby Cardinals take on the home Pirates farm team.



They are building the braves training camp in the North port / east of venice area in sarasota county.  About 10 miles from my house.  Supposedly a water park also, with some new housing communities and lots of retail.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> No Jingle Cruise at Disneyland.
> 
> This leads me to believe that WDW won’t get it either.



And I was just telling my friend how excited I was for this to come back!


----------



## mfly

MissGina5 said:


> By the way, got to see Mulan in theaters this week and wow. It was just so nice to see it on a big screen after all these years. I love this Dream Big Princess initiative


Agreed! We saw Mulan this week and Beauty and the Beast last week. Such a fun experience in the theater vs. at home.


----------



## Capang

Military Salute pricing for 2018:
4 day hopper: $226
4 day hopper with waterpark and more: $266
5 day hopper: $246
5 day hopper with waterpark: $286

This is an awesome offer that so many people I know use that would not be able to go otherwise.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Sorry if this is late, but it appears that a rumor popped up on the Disney Character Central forums on 9/8 which mentioned that Nick & Judy would be taking over Pluto's current location in Epcot (Showcase Plaza) starting on November 17. As a result Pluto would move elsewhere in the parks, no other details were provided.
http://www.charactercentral.net/Forum/topic24781-rumor-about-moana-nick-and-judy-etc.aspx


----------



## skier_pete

So, I've been pretty out of touch the last two weeks.wondering if rumors out there or news about the 20% restaurant discount for AP holders that is supposed to end on the 30th of September? I would've though there would be news by now if it was extended. (If not extended they may just keep quite about it.)


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

Flight of the Navigator getting a remake produced by Henson Co.  I'm kind of excited about this project. I was really young when the original movie was released so I only remember the fun parts. The rest of it was way over my head. I think it is a really good story that could benefit from an update. 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/80s-alien-abduction-adventure-flight-of-the-navigator-i-1818965444


----------



## dlavender

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Flight of the Navigator getting a remake produced by Henson Co.  I'm kind of excited about this project. I was really young when the original movie was released so I only remember the fun parts. The rest of it was way over my head. I think it is a really good story that could benefit from an update.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/80s-alien-abduction-adventure-flight-of-the-navigator-i-1818965444



I shouldn't be, but for some reason I'm intrigued with this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Flight of the Navigator getting a remake produced by Henson Co.  I'm kind of excited about this project. I was really young when the original movie was released so I only remember the fun parts. The rest of it was way over my head. I think it is a really good story that could benefit from an update.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/80s-alien-abduction-adventure-flight-of-the-navigator-i-1818965444



i am too - this feels like something that could benefit from an update/remake much more than a lot of other projects


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So, I've been pretty out of touch the last two weeks.wondering if rumors out there or news about the 20% restaurant discount for AP holders that is supposed to end on the 30th of September? I would've though there would be news by now if it was extended. (If not extended they may just keep quite about it.)



is this the same thing you are referring to?  Per a recent update it has been extended to December 23rd 2017:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand Avenue is now open!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-now-open-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Dreamers with a large pocket book...
> 
> All this discussion comes at an interesting time for me. I have always wanted to work for Disney but somehow someway as an Imagineer. My college choices have reflected that wish. I am currently in a class where we have to give a presentation based on a career we would like to have. Of course I chose an Imagineer. Discussions like this make me think do I really want to do that? I would love to be part of making the magic no doubt but the more limited freedoms that imagineers have and the way the company has changed almost make me think about what other careers I could want.


I've worked in "regular" engineering for 20 years at a consulting firm. Our work is driven by what the customer wants. In those 20 years, most customers (not all, yet) have gone from wanting well-thought-out, well-engineered designs to "I don't need it to be great, I just need it done and I don't want to pay a lot for the design."

If that's what's happening in the rest of the private sector, I guess it would make sense for it to be happening at Disney at some point, too.

But if my example holds, that also means that you could be just as happy at Disney as you could be anywhere else...


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> So, I've been pretty out of touch the last two weeks.wondering if rumors out there or news about the 20% restaurant discount for AP holders that is supposed to end on the 30th of September? I would've though there would be news by now if it was extended. (If not extended they may just keep quite about it.)


Hey, this just popped up - apparently it HAS been extended through Dec 23...

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/?CMP=SOC-43007WDWAP45thBenefitsFacebook870

ETA:  OOPS...I see TheMaxRebo already replied...


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand Avenue is now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-now-open-disneys-hollywood-studios/


This will help that area a ton.  It was very claustrophobic feeling with those construction walls up against the path.


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> Me too, I really want the Magicband.
> 
> 
> 
> The mug has my attention. Maybe I just jet down for October 1st to pick up some merch and leave


You sound like my wife!


----------



## jlundeen

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Flight of the Navigator getting a remake produced by Henson Co.  I'm kind of excited about this project. I was really young when the original movie was released so I only remember the fun parts. The rest of it was way over my head. I think it is a really good story that could benefit from an update.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/80s-alien-abduction-adventure-flight-of-the-navigator-i-1818965444


One of our favorites - both for adults and kids in our house!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand Avenue is now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-now-open-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Looks really nice - looking forward to reviews of Baseline Tap House




jpeterson said:


> This will help that area a ton.  It was very claustrophobic feeling with those construction walls up against the path.



I can see that - though I suspect this area will only feel more open until Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opens and there are the hoards of people waiting to get into the land


----------



## rteetz

*News

Halloween Festivities at Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Full Menu For BaseLine Tap House Now Available*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Full Menu For BaseLine Tap House Now Available*



pretty limited food options but decent brewery list - though pretty basic stuff from each brewery .... hopefully they have some rotating options as well


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> pretty limited food options but decent brewery list - though pretty basic stuff from each brewery .... hopefully they have some rotating options as well



That passionfruit wheat is the standout for me, I'll definitely be stopping by this Wednesday to check it out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> That passionfruit wheat is the standout for me, I'll definitely be stopping by this Wednesday to check it out



I agree, that is one that stood out to me (though I have already had it, actually at the brewery ... it's pretty solid and actually probably one of the best options on that list for when it is a hot day).

Just think for like Stone and Lagunitas there are much more creative options than just the IPAs (for example)


----------



## Moliphino

Only two IPAs, that's awesome! It seems like all of the bars around here devote about half of their beer menus to IPAs.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So last night a new link showed up on my Roku for Disney Now. I guess this might be the very beginnings of their streaming service. It puts all the Disney channels that I have access to together. So instead of having different links for the Disney channel, Disney XD and so forth, they are all under one banner now.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree, that is one that stood out to me (though I have already had it, actually at the brewery ... it's pretty solid and actually probably one of the best options on that list for when it is a hot day).
> 
> Just think for like Stone and Lagunitas there are much more creative options than just the IPAs (for example)



Yeah and Laguinta's is everywhere but perhaps that's a friendlier choice for people too. I know my boyfriend would probably order any Laguinta's on the list knowing it would be something he'd like.


----------



## publix subs

Moliphino said:


> Only two IPAs, that's awesome! It seems like all of the bars around here devote about half of their beer menus to IPAs.


it's all about that haze these days


----------



## pcannizzaro76

Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So last night a new link showed up on my Roku for Disney Now. I guess this might be the very beginnings of their streaming service. It puts all the Disney channels that I have access to together. So instead of having different links for the Disney channel, Disney XD and so forth, they are all under one banner now.


Disney Now is just the combinations of the Disney channels onto one app. They said the Disney Streaming service will be operate form this.


----------



## rteetz

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.


No info but this appears to be the case. Disappointing for sure but unfortunately sometimes things like this happen. I hope you get a chance to experience the attractions.


----------



## pcannizzaro76

rteetz said:


> No info but this appears to be the case. Disappointing for sure but unfortunately sometimes things like this happen. I hope you get a chance to experience the attractions.


The fact that both rides are down is interesting.  I wonder if a server got hacked?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Disney Now is just the combinations of the Disney channels onto one app. They said the Disney Streaming service will be operate form this.



Ah then I had no news at all hahahaha. Have we ever got any word on what the streaming service will include?

Is it going to be all historic Disney cartoons/shows/movies and such?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.





rteetz said:


> No info but this appears to be the case. Disappointing for sure but unfortunately sometimes things like this happen. I hope you get a chance to experience the attractions.





pcannizzaro76 said:


> The fact that both rides are down is interesting.  I wonder if a server got hacked?



Disney won't really tell you what happened. When I was there earlier in September, I waited 4 hours outside just waiting for it to open. I know most people would have left and they did, but I had nothing else planned so I stayed and waited. Got to talk to some people.

All we found out was that the CM's that usually work inside the attraction were NOT allowed to go into the building. So, there are a lot of CM's just walking around Pandora that morning. The rumor had it that the big lightning storm that rolled through that night struck the building, so they had to do a complete sweep of the building to make sure it was safe. That was not confirmed, but that could be a possible reason since both attractions are down. 

PP, I hope you get a chance to ride Flight of Passage! It is an amazing ride! Also, if it does open up, and you do not have a fastpass, get in line right before the park closes. You won't wait as long as you will during the day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah and Laguinta's is everywhere but perhaps that's a friendlier choice for people too. I know my boyfriend would probably order any Laguinta's on the list knowing it would be something he'd like.



yeah, my favorite of theirs is the Undercover Shutdown (that that is named after when they got shutdown by an undercover cop due to all the pot and drug activities going on, so not super Disney friendly) - but even something like the Little Sumpin' Sumpin' would be more interesting but still approachable


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah then I had no news at all hahahaha. Have we ever got any word on what the streaming service will include?
> 
> Is it going to be all historic Disney cartoons/shows/movies and such?


They haven't really said yet. Iger did say it will include Marvel and Star Wars as well as new original content.


----------



## pcannizzaro76

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney won't really tell you what happened. When I was there earlier in September, I waited 4 hours outside just waiting for it to open. I know most people would have left and they did, but I had nothing else planned so I stayed and waited. Got to talk to some people.
> 
> All we found out was that the CM's that usually work inside the attraction were NOT allowed to go into the building. So, there are a lot of CM's just walking around Pandora that morning. The rumor had it that the big lightning storm that rolled through that night struck the building, so they had to do a complete sweep of the building to make sure it was safe. That was not confirmed, but that could be a possible reason since both attractions are down.
> 
> PP, I hope you get a chance to ride Flight of Passage! It is an amazing ride! Also, if it does open up, and you do not have a fastpass, get in line right before the park closes. You won't wait as long as you will during the day.


It must be something else this time because there have been no storms here all week.


----------



## pepperandchips

Roxyfire said:


> That passionfruit wheat is the standout for me, I'll definitely be stopping by this Wednesday to check it out



I've had this one in Atlanta and remember liking it! I'm looking forward to checking this place out too.


----------



## wareagle57

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.



I hate that for you. This is why I don't think I will ever be able to let go of doing Park Hoppers. I would be terrified of something similar happening to me. I certainly don't mean this as a criticism as everyone does touring their own ways. It is just a very nice (though admittedly expensive) safety net to have, on top of preferring to tour multiple parks most days anyway. Now that we've gone so many times, I have debating just dropping the hoppers, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I don't think I've ever spent an entire day in any park other than MK. Though when SW:GE opens, I suspect that will change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.



That really sucks.  They really should do something for people if the ride(s) are truly down the entire day especially given that is the big draw to that park right now (it's not like a random ride at MK is down)


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I am definitely going to try at least the college program or a professional internship. I also have looked into other things as well. I think it would be really cool to work on large scale projects like stadiums or arenas for example.


You needa design a new stadium to lure the raiders back to Oakland


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> is this the same thing you are referring to?  Per a recent update it has been extended to December 23rd 2017:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/



Thanks, that is what I was curious about. That solidifies that I won't pick up TIW in November, wait to see if they extend beyond December 23rd.


----------



## pcannizzaro76

TheMaxRebo said:


> That really sucks.  They really should do something for people if the ride(s) are truly down the entire day especially given that is the big draw to that park right now (it's not like a random ride at MK is down)


Ride finally opened up around 130, and we still were able to use it.


----------



## rteetz

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Ride finally opened up around 130, and we still were able to use it.


Glad it worked out!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wheel of Fortune will have 4 separate Disney weeks this season

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...5th-anniversary-four-disney-themed-weeks/amp/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just a quick FYI that I saw the DIS did the Daily Fix from the Baseline Taphouse today so I expect a Vlog or Writeup shortly


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot 35 Magicband now onsale 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/photos-epcot-35th-magicband-now-sale/


----------



## Gusey

NEWS: Removal of the mosaic inside Universe of Energy:
http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/photo-iconic-wall-tile-removed-universe-energy/


----------



## pepperandchips

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a quick FYI that I saw the DIS did the Daily Fix from the Baseline Taphouse today so I expect a Vlog or Writeup shortly



Question for my fellow beer compatriots... @TheMaxRebo and gang. Noticed they had Stone IPA on this menu. Never seen a Stone offering at WDW, have y'all? Had a Stone-Wicked Weed collab on my birthday a few years back and remember it being one of the best beers I've ever had. I like Stone and have noticed more varieties available in my market. Glad to see them at Disney and wondering if this is old news or new news?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> Question for my fellow beer compatriots... @TheMaxRebo and gang. Noticed they had Stone IPA on this menu. Never seen a Stone offering at WDW, have y'all? Had a Stone-Wicked Weed collab on my birthday a few years back and remember it being one of the best beers I've ever had. I like Stone and have noticed more varieties available in my market. Glad to see them at Disney and wondering if this is old news or new news?



I am trying to remember properly if they have ever had Stone at Food and Wine fest but not sure

I am pretty sure it is new and good to see as they are still independent so nice to see not just craft beers owned by InBev


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI

Craig's review of the Baseline Taphouse

Spoiler - they were big fans and see it as their go-to place in DHS now ... BUT it is really just a bar so likely not everyone's scene 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...line-tap-house-now-open-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wheel of Fortune will have 4 separate Disney weeks this season
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...5th-anniversary-four-disney-themed-weeks/amp/



Is it too late to apply??


----------



## a4matte

Hocus Pocus merch has shown up at Walt Disney World! This blog here has some pics.
They used the new frame with the Villain silhouettes but threw in the Sanderson Sisters in last year's style.

Soooo that's confirmation that the artwork they were using WAS too close to the Ghastlies and some lawyers were involved.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone have any info on why Flights of Passage and Navi river have been down today?  My family's only day at animal kingdom, and we may not get to do any Pandora rides.  Very disappointing.


When we asked today they said that there was some kind of "power issue" so...whatever that means. FOP did end up opening up while we were there...with. 195 minute wait time.


----------



## beer dave

Moliphino said:


> Only two IPAs, that's awesome! It seems like all of the bars around here devote about half of their beer menus to IPAs.



Technically Sierra nevada pale ale falls in the current description of IPA....so that's three--

The first three lagers are basically the same beer-- one with lemon flavor.  I always wondered about these items... I know how to squeeze a lemon into my beer if I want one...

What? there is a category other than golden lagers and IPA's?  Who slipped a red ale in there......Someone will be fired....

And two wheat beers one with fruit flavoring.... see above.

9 beers------ 4 beer styles.  Boo.



I think the customers going to this establishment have reached the level where they deserve a real beer list.


----------



## Keels

beer dave said:


> Technically Sierra nevada pale ale falls in the current description of IPA....so that's three--
> 
> The first three lagers are basically the same beer-- one with lemon flavor.  I always wondered about these items... I know how to squeeze a lemon into my beer if I want one...
> 
> What? there is a category other than golden lagers and IPA's?  Who slipped a red ale in there......Someone will be fired....
> 
> And two wheat beers one with fruit flavoring.... see above.
> 
> 9 beers------ 4 beer styles.  Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the customers going to this establishment have reached the level where they deserve a real beer list.



I showed the menu to my husband and he was a little disappointed that they went with California beers when he'd rather have a place that has all the top-notch Florida beers (Cigar City, Funky Buddha, Crooked Can, M.I.A., etc.) in one place instead. But I understand that they're trying to make the boozes match the theme of the area, so it's fine by me. I'll be the one crushing some Negronis anyway. 

I am optimistic that the beer list will evolve with time. I'd been going to the same bar at California Adventure (Sonoma Terrace) every trip for the past year or so ... and this most-recent trip, they'd not only upgraded their beer offerings (Bottle Logic!), but they added beers on draft instead of just in the bottles, so it was at least more likely to be fresh.

The Green Flash offering is nice, but I wish they'd throw one of their sours on the menu to keep my husband happy.


----------



## Irish_Mike

So apparently Stitch's Great Escape has been replaced by Stitch's Alien Encounter Meet and Greet. Signage has also changed in the park

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/break...ngdom-now-alien-encounter-character-greeting/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> So apparently Stitch's Great Escape has been replaced by Stitch's Alien Encounter Meet and Greet. Signage has also changed in the park
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/break...ngdom-now-alien-encounter-character-greeting/


What a waste of the space...


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Coco-Inspired Exhibit ‘Remember Me!’ Open Now at Mexico Pavilion, Epcot*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Amazing Spaceship Earth Cupcake & More Treats for Epcot 35*


----------



## rteetz

*News

New Rebecca Hook Epcot 35 Jewelry Debuts at Epcot*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Spaceship Earth and World Showcase Pavilion Models on Display in Odyssey Pavilion*


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> What a waste of the space...



Not sure if it's just me, but this almost seems to indicate that Disney doesn't have a solid idea/desire to put money into a replacement yet.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but this almost seems to indicate that Disney doesn't have a solid idea/desire to put money into a replacement yet.


Which matches the rumors. The Wreck It Ralph plan kind of died and it does not seem Disney is set on what to do with the space yet.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Which matches the rumors. The Wreck It Ralph plan kind of died and it does not seem Disney is set on what to do with the space yet.



What a mess.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> What a waste of the space...


To be fair it's been a waste of space for c 13 years now


----------



## rteetz

The day before Epcot 35, an AA in American Adventure falls over...


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> The day before Epcot 35, an AA in American Adventure falls over...


Noooo! I love that attraction! I hope they fix it quickly!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The day before Epcot 35, an AA in American Adventure falls over...


I hope this doesn't effect my Backstage Magic Tour for next week which we are supposed to go backstage of that show and see how it works.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> The day before Epcot 35, an AA in American Adventure falls over...



I don't think I could imagine a greater indicator of Epcot's overall status...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

In 2018 Disneyland Paris is starting FanDaze a fan event party at the parks. It will include 50 characters and a DuckTales parade!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Irish_Mike said:


> So apparently Stitch's Great Escape has been replaced by Stitch's Alien Encounter Meet and Greet. Signage has also changed in the park
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/break...ngdom-now-alien-encounter-character-greeting/





Irish_Mike said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but this almost seems to indicate that Disney doesn't have a solid idea/desire to put money into a replacement yet.



_________________
And no annoucement at all from Disney (or is there a DBP post about it;haven't looked for that)? This does make me think they wanted to bide time while they figure things out and figured "what the heck why not make it a meet and greet". It also makes me sad that they used Alien Encounter in the name because it just makes me think a lot more of its predecessor ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> I showed the menu to my husband and he was a little disappointed that they went with California beers when he'd rather have a place that has all the top-notch Florida beers (Cigar City, Funky Buddha, Crooked Can, M.I.A., etc.) in one place instead. But I understand that they're trying to make the boozes match the theme of the area, so it's fine by me. I'll be the one crushing some Negronis anyway.
> 
> I am optimistic that the beer list will evolve with time. I'd been going to the same bar at California Adventure (Sonoma Terrace) every trip for the past year or so ... and this most-recent trip, they'd not only upgraded their beer offerings (Bottle Logic!), but they added beers on draft instead of just in the bottles, so it was at least more likely to be fresh.
> 
> The Green Flash offering is nice, but I wish they'd throw one of their sours on the menu to keep my husband happy.



Green Flash does have some good sours

... at this point I'd take some porters or stouts even


I do get the idea of just California beers to fit the theme and they do have a bunch of Florida beers during Food & Wine (still nothing amazing - even Funky Buddha has some cool offerings I bet people would like to sample which would be nice)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Spaceship Earth and World Showcase Pavilion Models on Display in Odyssey Pavilion*



Those are very cool - especially the WS Pavilion ones ... hope those can find a permanent location


----------



## disneymath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand Avenue is now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/09/breaking-grand-avenue-now-open-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Maybe it's because I live in a town infamously known for it's potholes, but all I kept noticing in those photos was the cracks in the asphalt!  Sort of takes away from the "grandness" of Grand Avenue.  (I guess once SW:GE opens and that area is constantly flooded with people those cracks won't be nearly as noticeable.)


----------



## rteetz

disneymath said:


> Maybe it's because I live in a town infamously known for it's potholes, but all I kept noticing in those photos was the cracks in the asphalt!  Sort of takes away from the "grandness" of Grand Avenue.  (I guess once SW:GE opens and that area is constantly flooded with people those cracks won't be nearly as noticeable.)


Disney usually does that to give it an aged feel so the cracks are most likely done purposely.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Figment will supposedly be meeting tomorrow inside the Land pavilion!


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Figment will supposedly be meeting tomorrow inside the Land pavilion!



Omg!!! I may have been a little loud when I read this! Lol My husband came in from the other room to check on me. I hope Figment does meet! Can't wait to see pictures. I really hope they invest more in Figment. I love that he is an original character created for the park. I never got to experience the original ride, unfortunately.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Figment will supposedly be meeting tomorrow inside the Land pavilion!


One day to late.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom Update: Fewer Tarps and Lower Wait Times (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News

D-Living Closing for Refurbishment on Oct. 8 at Disney Springs*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Figment will supposedly be meeting tomorrow inside the Land pavilion!



Dreamfinder too or we riot!!!!!

J/k - that is great he is meeting - definitely sitting here all jealous as I watch updates from people that are there

Lastly, they should have an EMT on standby for after Kathy faints from meeting Figment


----------



## pepperandchips

Chip and Co has photos of the Epcot 35 mug available at Fountainview Starbucks. 

http://www.chipandco.com/starbucks-epcot-35-commemorative-coffee-mug-now-available-284087/

I was hoping to be blown away - suffice to say I will not be picking this up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BREAKING:

EPCOT appears to be a wee bit crowded


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> BREAKING:
> 
> EPCOT appears to be a wee bit crowded


My friend is down there with his girlfriend and parents right now. Told them they were wise to go to magic kingdom today


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special limited edition magicband featuring Figment was released today. This is different from the Epcot 35 one released a couple days ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special limited edition magicband featuring Figment was released today. This is different from the Epcot 35 one released a couple days ago.



I really hope some of the 35th stuff makes it onto the shop Disney website or app - definitely torn between my desire for some of the merchandise and not wanting to promote people who buy tons of stuff just to resell at crazy prices on ebay


----------



## rteetz

NEW Epcot 35 Starbucks Mug Now at Epcot

Spaceship Earth Cupcake Celebrate’s Epcot’s 35th Anniversary

Surprise Epcot 35th Anniversary MagicBand Released Featuring Figment and Future World Logos


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> Green Flash does have some good sours
> 
> ... at this point I'd take some porters or stouts even
> 
> 
> I do get the idea of just California beers to fit the theme and they do have a bunch of Florida beers during Food & Wine (still nothing amazing - even Funky Buddha has some cool offerings I bet people would like to sample which would be nice)



Sure-- have beers that are made in California-- but why limit the styles?  There are no "California" beer styles, (except maybe california common-- think anchor steam) only beer style imitations and adaptations.... so..... one big beer--barley wine, imperial stout, or belgian quad.  one pilsner, one brown ale, one wheat, one scottish ale, one real IPA, one american IPA (allowing two is a gift), one dark lager or bock, and a sour...... all made in california.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really hope some of the 35th stuff makes it onto the shop Disney website or app - definitely torn between my desire for some of the merchandise and not wanting to promote people who buy tons of stuff just to resell at crazy prices on ebay


I've been trying to use the Shop Disney Parks app today to check for the merchandise, keeps crashing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 has announced their 2018 events!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/breaking-d23-2018-events-announced/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 has announced their 2018 events!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/breaking-d23-2018-events-announced/



So jealous of people who live near Disneyland.

Can I also point out.. Why are they announcing 2018 events when they can't even commit to this year's December events? Still waiting on a date and content announcement.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 has announced their 2018 events!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/breaking-d23-2018-events-announced/


The "Return to Marceline" event is on my calendar since I'm not to far from there.


----------



## rteetz

Of course today is Epcot's 35th birthday/anniversary. A creation first thought of by Walt himself as a place of living and working it evolved into something more of a world's fair. Epcot has evolved greatly over that 35 years and will continue to evolve into the next 35. I wish I had the chance to experience Epcot in that first year or so. Epcot has always been a place for making the impossible a reality and taking reality to the impossible. While many of us here might agree in thinking that Epcot is changing in a way that is not true to its original vision it still has so much to offer and explore that Walt himself would love today. I hope Epcot continues to be a place where "If you dream it, you can do it."


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So jealous of people who live near Disneyland.
> 
> Can I also point out.. Why are they announcing 2018 events when they can't even commit to this year's December events? Still waiting on a date and content announcement.



Exactly. 14 events in CA. 8 events in FL. 1 event in NYC and 1 in MO. This is a big reason why I didn't renew my membership. Very limited benefits to members unless you live in CA. Sometimes I used the shopping discount, but once they dropped that from 15% off to 10% off it wasn't useful for me anymore. I can get 10% off with my Disney Visa.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Of course today is Epcot's 35th birthday/anniversary. A creation first thought of by Walt himself as a place of living and working it evolved into something more of a world's fair. Epcot has evolved greatly over that 35 years and will continue to evolve into the next 35. I wish I had the chance to experience Epcot in that first year or so. Epcot has always been a place for making the impossible a reality and taking reality to the impossible. While many of us here might agree in thinking that Epcot is changing in a way that is not true to its original vision it still has so much to offer and explore that Walt himself would love today. I hope Epcot continues to be a place where "If you dream it, you can do it."



While I wasn't there Year one I am glad I was able to make a trip in the early years of EPCOT to experience that initial vision.   The original Imagination ride and meeting Figment and the Dreamfinder is one Disney memory I will never forget

I echo your thoughts and also that, as they said okay D23 this year, EPCOT continues to be where they make the fantastical reality and reality fantastical


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Hi everyone, haven't posted in awhile but i have news. Figment is not meeting, spoke to a character attendant and she said he would not be meeting.
I am in epcot right now and cms are in boats setting something up, not sure what.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

Update, another boat is on the water as of now with two more cast members.


----------



## rteetz

DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Update, another boat is on the water as of now with two more cast members.


Probably just setting up for Illuminations tonight.


----------



## DisneyGeekyParadise

rteetz said:


> Probably just setting up for Illuminations tonight.


Probably, but earlier a CM told me they were setting something special up for Illuminations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Probably just setting up for Illuminations tonight.





DisneyGeekyParadise said:


> Probably, but earlier a CM told me they were setting something special up for Illuminations.



I saw someone indicated there is a one-night-only special Illuminations tonight, so probably set up/checking on stuff for that


----------



## TomServo27

Disney selling meal kits to feed four people at Saratoga Springs. 

http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...hes-their-own-meal-kit-for-resort-guests.html


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone indicated there is a one-night-only special Illuminations tonight, so probably set up/checking on stuff for that


Yes there is an anniversary tag at the end much like they do for New Years or Christmas and such.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Exactly. 14 events in CA. 8 events in FL. 1 event in NYC and 1 in MO. This is a big reason why I didn't renew my membership. Very limited benefits to members unless you live in CA. Sometimes I used the shopping discount, but once they dropped that from 15% off to 10% off it wasn't useful for me anymore. I can get 10% off with my Disney Visa.



Even as someone who lives by Disneyland, we're debating renewing our D23... its wayyy too hard to even get tickets for the D23 events that are local :/ sold out in seconds usually.


----------



## kungaloosh22

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Even as someone who lives by Disneyland, we're debating renewing our D23... its wayyy too hard to even get tickets for the D23 events that are local :/ sold out in seconds usually.



This! I'm in Northern California, so not really all that close, but it's a quick plane ride. When I used to be a D23 member, I'd try for events but never had any luck.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Even as someone who lives by Disneyland, we're debating renewing our D23... its wayyy too hard to even get tickets for the D23 events that are local :/ sold out in seconds usually.



So maybe what you're saying is that it doesn't matter that I live in Texas, I probably couldn't get tickets to anything anyway. Hmm, maybe I'll just try to sign up for tickets to all the events next year and if I actually succeed in getting them for one I'll make a trip out of it.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So maybe what you're saying is that it doesn't matter that I live in Texas, I probably couldn't get tickets to anything anyway. Hmm, maybe I'll just try to sign up for tickets to all the events next year and if I actually succeed in getting them for one I'll make a trip out of it.



That is the unfortunate reality. :/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dclpluto

TomServo27 said:


> Disney selling meal kits to feed four people at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2...hes-their-own-meal-kit-for-resort-guests.html



Sounds terrible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just a quick note that the Disney Shop Park App appears to have the limited edition Figment Funko available for $19.99 - I know it sold out in EPCOT yesterday and they were appearing on eBay for quite a lot

Limit 1 per order and it appears AP discounts apply (just ordered one)


----------



## jknezek

Disney gets Altice to pay up for ESPN. They also jammed the SEC Network and the still unformed ACC Network down Altice's throat in exchange for pulling off ESPN 8, or something else they were hardly charging for. Altice is a New York area cable operator. I'm sure they are thrilled to have the SEC Network. As someone who lives in AL, but isn't from here, I can guarantee you the games you get on SECN are the bottom of the barrel SEC football games, mid tier basketball, and all the softball you can watch! I'm sure Altice subscribers can't wait.

Altice is also paying up for rebroadcast rights to ABC. Basically, for all the talk about a dying ESPN, and I do think ESPN is eventually in trouble, this contract shows it going to be a long slow trip. This contract should set the tone for almost half of Disney cable provider contracts over the next 2 years. Meaning the cash cow isn't going to disappear too fast and providers are still scared to death of not offering live sports.

Hopefully Disney will use these cash cow contracts to reinvest into the parks and do a good job setting up the announced streaming options for their sports and non-sports content.


----------



## sachilles

As to the beer offerings, I would have liked to have seen it be "west coast" not just California beers. That being said, the number of taps is disappointing. I would think with the number of folks going through the parks they could easily justify twice as many taps. I like Green Flash, but would have preferred one of their other beers.

For Stitch, it certainly seems like a quick hit interim plan. They know that Stitch is a popular character, yet the attraction wasn't a good fit for the audience. I'm betting if the character meet and greet is popular it could lead to another stitch based attraction. If Stitch isn't busy, then they drop him all together. Does feel like a punt though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> As to the beer offerings, I would have liked to have seen it be "west coast" not just California beers. *That being said, the number of taps is disappointing*. I would think with the number of folks going through the parks they could easily justify twice as many taps. I like Green Flash, but would have preferred one of their other beers.



Fully agree - the bar at my local grocery store has 28 taps so no reason they couldn't have at least 18 or so(three groupings of 6) with maybe some staying more static/safe and some rotating more often and being a bit more adventurous.  

All of west coast would be great, but even if they just did California there are tons of Breweries to pull from


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a quick note that the Disney Shop Park App appears to have the limited edition Figment Funko available for $19.99 - I know it sold out in EPCOT yesterday and they were appearing on eBay for quite a lot
> 
> Limit 1 per order and it appears AP discounts apply (just ordered one)


And they are sold out


----------



## iamfathom

danikoski said:


> And they are sold out



I heard stories of families each buying 10 at a time, until they started running low on stock and limited it to 2 per person. I wish Disney could do something about the scalping culture that appears to exist around the exclusive merch.

I'm hoping the 35th magic bands also end up online, as I believe they also sold out In the park, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they have allocation put aside for online.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

iamfathom said:


> I heard stories of families each buying 10 at a time, until they started running low on stock and limited it to 2 per person. I wish Disney could do something about the scalping culture that appears to exist around the exclusive merch.
> 
> I'm hoping the 35th magic bands also end up online, as I believe they also sold out In the park, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they have allocation put aside for online.



yeah, 10 is a bit much.  I get 2 maybe being too low if you have 3 kids and each wants one.  Maybe 2 per person that is with you but you can have more than that on 1 bill or something (so a family together can get 4 or 6 or whatever if a couple of them are in line)

even limiting to 4 or 5 would have helped.   I think very few people truly needed 10 for themselves to keep

And I will say, as someone who couldn't be there I don't mind if someone buys 2 and puts one up on eBay for people that can't be there - but ridiculous when people get there just to buy 10 of something just to put it up on eBay


----------



## pepperandchips

Being out of stock just saved me $100 considering the other stuff that was in my cart...  still sad though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> Being out of stock just saved me $100 considering the other stuff that was in my cart...  still sad though



That sucks - I did get one but yeah, was thinking of other things to add to get to the free shipping point.

We needed some new stemless wine glasses so I picked up the Food and Wine Festival ones - and can never have enough magic bands so picked up the LE 45th Anniversary Tiki Room one.  After discount that came to ~$78 so got the free shipping


----------



## danikoski

The I was there Epcot shirts are on the app...some sizes are sold out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> The I was there Epcot shirts are on the app...some sizes are sold out.



some of them had been there for a while ... I was hoping for something that didn't say "I was there" since, you know, I wasn't actually there


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Of course today is Epcot's 35th birthday/anniversary. A creation first thought of by Walt himself as a place of living and working it evolved into something more of a world's fair. Epcot has evolved greatly over that 35 years and will continue to evolve into the next 35. I wish I had the chance to experience Epcot in that first year or so. Epcot has always been a place for making the impossible a reality and taking reality to the impossible. While many of us here might agree in thinking that Epcot is changing in a way that is not true to its original vision it still has so much to offer and explore that Walt himself would love today. I hope Epcot continues to be a place where "If you dream it, you can do it."



Are you writing Disney press releases now? 

I actually went to Epcot in the first two years. (I think it was 1983 or 1984 that we went - I know that neither the Seas nor Captain EO were open yet,so had to be before 1986.)  As I was like 13 and it was many years ago and only once my memories are somewhat vague. I remember not thinking that much of it...the rides were sort of all the same - slow moving omnimovers with animatronic scenes. I didn't even think that much of the Figment ride at the time, though it's certainly better than what followed. I remember specifically SSE and The Land and being really wowed by Universe of Energy. I don't remember Horizons or World of Motion at all other than again as that vague "boring / slow moving". There was some impressive stuff but as a 13/14 year old I thought it was kind of dull - and I was a nerd. 

After that I didn't go again until 1997. Imagination was gone by then, as was Horizons and World of Motion. Wonders of Life opened in 1989 and in 1997 it was my favorite pavilion but it closed not long after. (Honestly the only part of the "old" Epcot that I missed.)  Everyone talks about the "old" Epcot, but it only existed in full for about 15 years, and has been mostly gone since 2000. 

The whole "it's always been a place for making the impossible a reality and taking reality to the impossible" is a re-write of history. All of WDW is this - it was never specific to Epcot. 

Now, I have no issues with them moving forward and many of the changes they've made I have less concern about. I really prefer they leave some level of education in the pavillions, but even that is so far gone it hardly matters. (What does Test Track teach you?) But the important thing now is to revitalize the park by taking all the empty spaces and putting in improved attractions. (I'm looking at you Imagination...)


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> some of them had been there for a while ... I was hoping for something that didn't say "I was there" since, you know, I wasn't actually there



That's what I was looking for too. Nothing yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was covered, and I know we all know this is what it was going to be but apparently during the 35th Ceremony they did confirm that Guardians will be a rollercoaster

Additional it will be a "first of its kind" ride system and will be a 10-story tall show building

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/confi...epcot-will-revolutionary-roller-coaster-rude/


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was covered, and I know we all know this is what it was going to be but apparently during the 35th Ceremony they did confirm that Guardians will be a rollercoaster
> 
> Additional it will be a "first of its kind" ride system and will be a 10-story tall show building
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/confi...epcot-will-revolutionary-roller-coaster-rude/



Well that sounds promising. Not sure I like the concept of something 10 stories tall in that spot however. How tall is SSE? I'd hate for something to rise over it, even that far off to the side.


----------



## MommaBerd

Wow! A 10-Story building! That is exciting. But I agree with @jknezek , I hope it doesn’t overshadow SSE.

ETA: SSE = 189 feet, so seems “safe”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Well that sounds promising. Not sure I like the concept of something 10 stories tall in that spot however. How tall is SSE? I'd hate for something to rise over it, even that far off to the side.





MommaBerd said:


> Wow! A 10-Story building! That is exciting. But I agree with @jknezek , I hope it doesn’t overshadow SSE.
> 
> ETA: SSE = 189 feet, so seems “safe”



yeah, so 10 stories is probably ~100 feet tall, and from the plans, the show/ride building will be pushed back some - so I would think they can mask it quite a bit ...

... or, you know, put a bunch of odd looking pipes and stuff on it like they did for Mission Breakout in DCA


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... or, you know, put a bunch of odd looking pipes and stuff on it like they did for Mission Breakout in DCA



I literally laughed out loud at this one today.  Glad I'm working at home and not in my cube, people would be asking a lot of questions...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was covered, and I know we all know this is what it was going to be but apparently during the 35th Ceremony they did confirm that Guardians will be a rollercoaster
> 
> Additional it will be a "first of its kind" ride system and will be a 10-story tall show building
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/confi...epcot-will-revolutionary-roller-coaster-rude/


I don’t have specific details on the coaster but have heard it will have a launch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t have specific details on the coaster but have heard it will have a launch.



yeah, it uses the word "launch" in the article: "launching guests through a tunnel into a 10-story tall show building" but indicates unclear how it would differs from any other coasters


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - the bar at my local grocery store has 28 taps so no reason they couldn't have at least 18 or so(three groupings of 6) with maybe some staying more static/safe and some rotating more often and being a bit more adventurous.
> 
> All of west coast would be great, but even if they just did California there are tons of Breweries to pull from




For us beer people, while disappointed is selection, we need to recognize that Disney is actually trying a craft brew dedicated location w/i a park.  

Craft brew at Disney and has been up and down for close to a decade now.  I'd take this as a sign craft brew sales are now strong enough that they aren't just a F&W thing anymore.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, it uses the word "launch" in the article: "launching guests through a tunnel into a 10-story tall show building" but indicates unclear how it would differs from any other coasters


There was some speculation this coaster would use new technology being worked on by Vekoma but nothing making that a major rumor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> For us beer people, while disappointed is selection, we need to recognize that Disney is actually trying a craft brew dedicated location.
> 
> Craft brew at Disney and has been up and down for close to a decade now.  I'd take this as a sign craft brew sales are now strong enough that they aren't just a F&W thing anymore.



oh, yeah - definitely trending in a positive direction.  Even at F&WF I think the options have improved over the years.  While at DS, not a park, Polite Pig has quality beer too so is a nice new option as well

Just offering up additional thoughts and free advice since I assume Disney Exec read this board


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wheel of Fortune will film at Epcot

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/epcot/news/02oct2017-wheel-of-fortune-to-film-at-epcot.htm


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, so 10 stories is probably ~100 feet tall, and from the plans, the show/ride building will be pushed back some - so I would think they can mask it quite a bit ...
> 
> ... or, you know, put a bunch of odd looking pipes and stuff on it like they did for Mission Breakout in DCA


Maybe it won't be a 10-story tall box, but a curved or angled building that is 10 stories at it's tallest height.

At least, I hope it won't be just a 100'x200' box....


----------



## Gusey

I am really disappointed that it'll be a roller coaster. Mainly because I don't like heights or fast roller coasters too much and this means that I won't be able to ride. Plus, thrill rides come with height requirements, meaning they are replacing a ride for all the family with a ride for thrill seekers and those who are a certain height


----------



## sachilles

Most recent builds have a squared building, with a facade the obscures the generic nature of the building.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> That sucks - I did get one but yeah, was thinking of other things to add to get to the free shipping point.
> 
> We needed some new stemless wine glasses so I picked up the Food and Wine Festival ones - and can never have enough magic bands so picked up the LE 45th Anniversary Tiki Room one.  After discount that came to ~$78 so got the free shipping



I have a theory why you're not staying at Dixie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> I am really disappointed that it'll be a roller coaster. Mainly because I don't like heights or fast roller coasters too much and this means that I won't be able to ride. Plus, thrill rides come with height requirements, meaning they are replacing a ride for all the family with a ride for thrill seekers and those who are a certain height



I definitely get that - as I mentioned before I wish the pavilion would have 2 attractions: one a thrill ride and one for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> Most recent builds have a squared building, with a facade the obscures the generic nature of the building.



I agree. But a 10 story building that faces into the park in one direction, and the parking lot in the other, is hard to hide as a giant box. Plus you'll be able to see the top 5 stories at least on one side from anywhere over toward SSE. It's a ToT issue almost where it will be so large and visible you just can't have a façade. RnRC is 80' high according to Wikipedia, but you really can't see much of the building because you can't get around it to the far side and the near side is basically blocked by other buildings and the back isn't visible at all. A 100'+ building behind UoE is completely visible from the parking lot, all the way across to Seas and back to the World Showcase. You might even see some of the other side from WoL. They will have to do a lot more than just a front façade.


----------



## sachilles

All the coaster "mountains" have to start somewhere. Expedition everest is a good example. The one side is open building, while the rest looks complete. I'm not saying it won't be a tall order, but we don't know how much of the structure will be 10 stories. One section of track may be that high, while most is well below and out of site.


----------



## beer dave

Q-man said:


> For us beer people, while disappointed is selection, we need to recognize that Disney is actually trying a craft brew dedicated location.
> 
> Craft brew at Disney and has been up and down for close to a decade now.  I'd take this as a sign craft brew sales are now strong enough that they aren't just a F&W thing anymore.


I'd prefer to have the beer from the countries that craft beer should be imitating...... Epcot needs a belgium pavilion... and stella doesn't count as a belgian beer..... nor does Hoegaarden......


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> Are you writing Disney press releases now?
> 
> I actually went to Epcot in the first two years. (I think it was 1983 or 1984 that we went - I know that neither the Seas nor Captain EO were open yet,so had to be before 1986.)  As I was like 13 and it was many years ago and only once my memories are somewhat vague. I remember not thinking that much of it...the rides were sort of all the same - slow moving omnimovers with animatronic scenes. I didn't even think that much of the Figment ride at the time, though it's certainly better than what followed. I remember specifically SSE and The Land and being really wowed by Universe of Energy. I don't remember Horizons or World of Motion at all other than again as that vague "boring / slow moving". There was some impressive stuff but as a 13/14 year old I thought it was kind of dull - and I was a nerd.
> 
> After that I didn't go again until 1997. Imagination was gone by then, as was Horizons and World of Motion. Wonders of Life opened in 1989 and in 1997 it was my favorite pavilion but it closed not long after. (Honestly the only part of the "old" Epcot that I missed.)  Everyone talks about the "old" Epcot, but it only existed in full for about 15 years, and has been mostly gone since 2000.



First visited Epcot Center the last week of October 1982, just weeks after it opened.  It was the most amazing place.  I went 3 times between 1982 - 1983.  Looking back, don't know how I did it as I was in graduate school at the time. 

I loved all of the Future World attractions -Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, Horizons, Universe of Energy, Kitchen Kabaret, etc.  I could see those attractions over and over.  WDW had an attendance issue after the first 2 years Epcot Center was open.  Anyone remember the Epcot Daredevil Circus?  Disney also started to introduce the Disney characters in the park to help bolster attendance.  Not much helped.  Epcot is still my favorite park but its a shadow of its former self.


----------



## Capang

I never got to visit Epcot as a kid but I remember the commercial with Mickey on top of SE waving. I remember thinking he must just hang out there all day


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, yeah - definitely trending in a positive direction.  Even at F&WF I think the options have improved over the years.  While at DS, not a park, Polite Pig has quality beer too so is a nice new option as well
> 
> Just offering up additional thoughts and free advice since I assume Disney Exec read this board



We usually do a Disney Springs night once a week or so while we're there because my husband has his little route of places he likes to go to find new craft offerings. Raglan Road usually has Coppertail or Crooked Can. Paradiso always has a Funky Buddha seasonal. Of course, Polite Pig has great offerings. And then the little cart outside of Morimoto usually has some good local stuff as well.


----------



## beer dave

Keels said:


> We usually do a Disney Springs night once a week or so while we're there because my husband has his little route of places he likes to go to find new craft offerings. Raglan Road usually has Coppertail or Crooked Can. Paradiso always has a Funky Buddha seasonal. Of course, Polite Pig has great offerings. And then the little cart outside of Morimoto usually has some good local stuff as well.



I guess there is something wrong with me.... I just checked out Polite Pig's beer list and poo poo'ed it..... I must be spoiled..... or ruined....


----------



## Moliphino

Q-man said:


> For us beer people, while disappointed is selection, we need to recognize that Disney is actually trying a craft brew dedicated location.
> 
> Craft brew at Disney and has been up and down for close to a decade now.  I'd take this as a sign craft brew sales are now strong enough that they aren't just a F&W thing anymore.



They have been getting a better beer selection. Now if they'd only get on the craft cider bandwagon, too. Angry Orchard needs to go away (and I'm still mad the Rose and Crown doesn't have the good Strongbow anymore, just the overly sweet American version).


----------



## crazy4wdw

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Even as someone who lives by Disneyland, we're debating renewing our D23... its wayyy too hard to even get tickets for the D23 events that are local :/ sold out in seconds usually.


Every year I debate if I'm going to renew.  I'm a charter member and do enjoy the magazine.  Like you, every event I've tried to purchase tickets for has sold out in seconds.  I was not going to renew this year but a family member renewed it for me as a Christmas present.  Maybe they'll want to renew it again for me this year?


----------



## Keels

beer dave said:


> I guess there is something wrong with me.... I just checked out Polite Pig's beer list and poo poo'ed it..... I must be spoiled..... or ruined....



Have you had all their in-house stuff that's brewed at the original brewpub (Cask & Larder)?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> I never got to visit Epcot as a kid but I remember the commercial with Mickey on top of SE waving. I remember thinking he must just hang out there all day



That was a classic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> We usually do a Disney Springs night once a week or so while we're there because my husband has his little route of places he likes to go to find new craft offerings. Raglan Road usually has Coppertail or Crooked Can. Paradiso always has a Funky Buddha seasonal. Of course, Polite Pig has great offerings. And then the little cart outside of Morimoto usually has some good local stuff as well.



I think the bottle list specifically at Raglan arias is a bit of a craft beer hidden gem


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the bottle list specifically at Raglan arias is a bit of a craft beer hidden gem



Yup!

That said ... you gotta watch dates on some stuff - that's my big beef with Disney and craft beer ... they try to curate well, but don't pay attention at all to dates, especially with off-the-beaten-path IPAs. You run a real risk of getting a skunky one in a bottle.


----------



## ej119

With the announcement that the Destination D event in November 2018 will focus on Mickey Mouse's 90th birthday, is at all reasonable to think they are aiming to open MMRR at that time as well? Seems pretty soon but the timing couldn't be more perfect (from a PR perspective).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A Disneyland CM was among those who lost their lives in Las Vegas

https://t.co/tqoahqtRv4?amp=1


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A Disneyland CM was among those who lost their lives in Las Vegas
> 
> https://t.co/tqoahqtRv4?amp=1



Than you for sharing... it's heartbreaking but people deserve to be remembered. DH's family friend and childhood baseball coach also lost his life. Remember to share love with those in your life


----------



## beer dave

Keels said:


> Have you had all their in-house stuff that's brewed at the original brewpub (Cask & Larder)?


No-- I didn't know that was proprietary-- sounds worth a try.  I prefer the boardwalk area-- Gulden Draak at Abracadabar, and Big River has had a really nice barley wine....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I find it interesting that you see so many people going to/talking about raglan road on these threads.  It just never did too much for me...

Interesting...ok, no thread hijack...carry on.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

ej119 said:


> With the announcement that the Destination D event in November 2018 will focus on Mickey Mouse's 90th birthday, is at all reasonable to think they are aiming to open MMRR at that time as well? Seems pretty soon but the timing couldn't be more perfect (from a PR perspective).



I suppose it could...

...but ask yourself: does it make sense to spend $100 mil or so on a ride with operational/capex budget and try to force it for a 2 day mini convention for only hardcorers?

...not likely...places like the DIS get too enamoured with the D23 stuff...it's not for your target demographic - the "semi-normal" people of planet earth


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I suppose it could...
> 
> ...but ask yourself: does it make sense to spend $100 mil or so on a ride with operational/capex budget and try to force it for a 2 day mini convention for only hardcorers?
> 
> ...not likely...places like the DIS get too enamoured with the D23 stuff...it's not for your target demographic - the "semi-normal" people of planet earth



D23 could be a lot more successful if they had more events outside of Anaheim and Orlando.  I was a member for 2 years back when it started.  They had an event in Boston that was different and refreshing.  We got to play that Fantasia: Music Evolved before it was released.  It's a game that used the Xbox Kinect where you did different hand motions to simulate being an orchestra conductor.  Guitar Hero without the guitar...just your hands...Hand Hero!

They set up shop in some restaurant in Boston, had finer foods for us the whole time, got to talk to some developers that were there, play the game, entered to win a raffle of some Disney something or other, then got a poster.  It wasn't anything over the top, but it was a nice little thing to happen away from the parks.

Being a nutmegger, I appreciated the effort.  Thinking back, I'm not sure it costed anything extra either.

EDIT:  Typo on my part, they had finger foods, which is pretty much the exact opposite of finer foods


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> D23 could be a lot more successful if they had more events outside of Anaheim and Orlando.  I was a member for 2 years back when it started.  They had an event in Boston that was different and refreshing.  We got to play that Fantasia: Music Evolved before it was released.  It's a game that used the Xbox Kinect where you did different hand motions to simulate being an orchestra conductor.  Guitar Hero without the guitar...just your hands...Hand Hero!
> 
> They set up shop in some restaurant in Boston, had finer foods for us the whole time, got to talk to some developers that were there, play the game, entered to win a raffle of some Disney something or other, then got a poster.  It wasn't anything over the top, but it was a nice little thing to happen away from the parks.
> 
> Being a nutmegger, I appreciated the effort.  Thinking back, I'm not sure it costed anything extra either.



I agree - I mean, I know they can't be everywhere but there have to be enough Disney fans in the Boston, NY, Chicago, etc. regions to support at least a couple of events a year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ej119 said:


> With the announcement that the Destination D event in November 2018 will focus on Mickey Mouse's 90th birthday, is at all reasonable to think they are aiming to open MMRR at that time as well? Seems pretty soon but the timing couldn't be more perfect (from a PR perspective).



Possible, but that does seem early as everything I have seen points to 2019 ... I could see perhaps showing off more of the technology and sort of a "preview" of the attraction.  But full on (soft) opening I think would be tough.  But you never know.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Possible, but that does seem early as everything I have seen points to 2019 ... I could see perhaps showing off more of the technology and sort of a "preview" of the attraction.  But full on (soft) opening I think would be tough.  But you never know.



EPCOT was not built up the way MK was. So I don't think you can dig down very much. The water table is right there in Orlando. There is a tunnel under Innoventions in EPCOT, but it is used to deliver food and merchandise to gift shops and restaurants and is not like the system of tunnels under MK. It's only about 700 feet long.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jingle Cruise will return to WDW

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/updat...t-disney-world-still-unknown-disneyland-2017/


----------



## wareagle57

crazy4wdw said:


> Every year I debate if I'm going to renew.  I'm a charter member and do enjoy the magazine.  Like you, every event I've tried to purchase tickets for has sold out in seconds.  I was not going to renew this year but a family member renewed it for me as a Christmas present.  Maybe they'll want to renew it again for me this year?



Wow, I had no idea it was so impossible to get tickets. I assumed going to the D23 convention was pretty much the only/biggest reason to be a member. What other perks make it worth it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jingle Cruise will return to WDW
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/updat...t-disney-world-still-unknown-disneyland-2017/



Glad to see this.  Feels like at WDW (compared to DLR) the vast majority of the holiday decorations are limited to Main St so I like when it extends beyond that into the rest of the park - at least to some extent


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So for all of you talking about the 10 story GOTG new ride building...just look how well Soarin blends in (no sarcasm). They did a really good job with the light blue paint color that almost forces the eye to skip over the building as part of the sky. 




lockedoutlogic said:


> I find it interesting that you see so many people going to/talking about raglan road on these threads.  It just never did too much for me...
> 
> Interesting...ok, no thread hijack...carry on.



I had the worst food poisoning I've ever had the morning after I ate at Raglan Road. Now granted, that doesn't 100% mean it was Raglan Road, could have been what I had for lunch. But whenever I think of the place I can smell vomit. So it's not for me. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jingle Cruise will return to WDW
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/updat...t-disney-world-still-unknown-disneyland-2017/



I am VERY excited about this! Could use some good news this morning so thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS: Bottomless Milkshakes are now available in the Magic Kingdom:

http://www.chipandco.com/bottomless-milkshakes-now-available-magic-kingdom-284229/


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS: Bottomless Milkshakes are now available in the Magic Kingdom:
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/bottomless-milkshakes-now-available-magic-kingdom-284229/



Always has been that way from what I remember.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I had the worst food poisoning I've ever had the morning after I ate at Raglan Road. Now granted, that doesn't 100% mean it was Raglan Road, could have been what I had for lunch. But whenever I think of the place I can smell vomit. So it's not for me.



Yep, whether its was the food there or not, it will take about 5 to 7 years to even think about it again.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update

Disneyland Photo Update – It’s an October Thing*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS: Bottomless Milkshakes are now available in the Magic Kingdom:
> 
> http://www.chipandco.com/bottomless-milkshakes-now-available-magic-kingdom-284229/



Now this...is major breaking news for me!!

Now If they do bottomless alcoholic slushes for me in Epcot...I'm moving to beach club.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Always has been that way from what I remember.



oh really?  I saw it reported as breaking news ... I've never had one so if that is incorrect I apologies


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
MiceAge Rumor Update, Halloween at DCA is a success and plans for next year are already underway including a RSR Halloween overlay. 

Disneyland's parking issues remain and the City of Anaheim ain't budging. 

Disneyland's DTD redo plan isn't going as originally planned, with Splitsville delayed. 

The Tomorrowland rock work will be modified to allow more space. New Orleans Square will see widened walkways. 

http://micechat.com/172292-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-halloween-expansion/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Always has been that way from what I remember.



Yep...it's been that way since NEVER...

I'm either blind or they have never had any all you can eat ice cream options...why would they?

Ice cream isn't like coke products...the overhead cost is decent...so I'm surprised they're even doing this now.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the bottle list specifically at Raglan arias is a bit of a craft beer hidden gem



The Wave at the Contemporary has been my go to.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> MiceAge Rumor Update, Halloween at DCA is a success and plans for next year are already underway including a RSR Halloween overlay.
> 
> Disneyland's parking issues remain and the City of Anaheim ain't budging.
> 
> Disneyland's DTD redo plan isn't going as originally planned, with Splitsville delayed.
> 
> The Tomorrowland rock work will be modified to allow more space. New Orleans Square will see widened walkways.
> 
> http://micechat.com/172292-miceage-disneyland-rumor-update-halloween-expansion/



Disneyland is awful at Halloween...if that extends with bigger crowds to cali then it honestly eliminates any purpose to going to Anaheim in October.  Just uncomfortable.

When they pack people wall to wall...disney labels it "success!"
And issues press releases.  But it's a fail for the customer...just like in Florida


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Q-man said:


> The Wave at the Contemporary has been my go to.



I hope not for the food...


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> I hope not for the food...



Bottled craft beer. But with as far as Disney food has slipped(max profit) of the last couple of decades the Wave ain't bad.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Disneyland is awful at Halloween...if that extends with bigger crowds to cali then it honestly eliminates any purpose to going to Anaheim in October.  Just uncomfortable.
> 
> When they pack people wall to wall...disney labels it "success!"
> And issues press releases.  But it's a fail for the customer...just like in Florida


This is why Disney is beefing up Halloween at DCA to get more guests over there and less at DL.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> This is why Disney is beefing up Halloween at DCA to get more guests over there and less at DL.



I suppose...dca is nice now though cause all the nuts are in the other park


----------



## crazy4wdw

wareagle57 said:


> Wow, I had no idea it was so impossible to get tickets. I assumed going to the D23 convention was pretty much the only/biggest reason to be a member. What other perks make it worth it?


You receive a quarterly magazine which I enjoy reading.    . . . . . and then there are the member events which you can attend.  They have several tours of the Walt Disney Studios each year which includes a visit to the archives and Walt Disney's office which was recently refurbished.  I believe the tickets for the tours are easier to find. They have several screenings of either new movies before they are released and also some of the older animated features.  

It's the special events that sell out quickly, like the Epcot 35th anniversary, Food and Wine Festival Sip and Stroll, the holiday events, etc.   I've wondered who is actually able to get these tickets?  I've tried numerous times for some of them, been online prior to the time tickets go on sale and by the time I can access the page to actually purchase them, they're gone.   I would imagine Mickey's 90th birthday celebration they're doing November 2018 will be sold out in seconds.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Save Up To 25% at Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels in Early 2018*


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> I never got to visit Epcot as a kid but I remember the commercial with Mickey on top of SE waving. I remember thinking he must just hang out there all day


You piqued my curiosity, so I went looking. I don't know if this is the exact one you were talking about, but it does have Mickey "hanging out."


----------



## pepperandchips

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> had the worst food poisoning I've ever had the morning after I ate at Raglan Road. Now granted, that doesn't 100% mean it was Raglan Road, could have been what I had for lunch. But whenever I think of the place I can smell vomit. So it's not for me.





jade1 said:


> Yep, whether its was the food there or not, it will take about 5 to 7 years to even think about it again.



Off topic but us too. Yikes!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Salon by the Springs now open at Disney's Wilderness Lodge*


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yep...it's been that way since NEVER...
> 
> I'm either blind or they have never had any all you can eat ice cream options...why would they?
> 
> Ice cream isn't like coke products...the overhead cost is decent...so I'm surprised they're even doing this now.



Wager? I really can't prove it but had one this summer-even gave me a to go cup after.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> You receive a quarterly magazine which I enjoy reading.    . . . . . and then there are the member events which you can attend.  They have several tours of the Walt Disney Studios each year which includes a visit to the archives and Walt Disney's office which was recently refurbished.  I believe the tickets for the tours are easier to find. They have several screenings of either new movies before they are released and also some of the older animated features.
> 
> It's the special events that sell out quickly, like the Epcot 35th anniversary, Food and Wine Festival Sip and Stroll, the holiday events, etc.   I've wondered who is actually able to get these tickets?  I've tried numerous times for some of them, been online prior to the time tickets go on sale and by the time I can access the page to actually purchase them, they're gone.   I would imagine Mickey's 90th birthday celebration they're doing November 2018 will be sold out in seconds.



According to the D23 facebook group that I am in, tickets for the studio tours were also impossible to get this year. It was one of those...you had to be online refreshing the ticket sale button when it went live, and get lucky after that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Wager? I really can't prove it but had one this summer-even gave me a to go cup after.



So like a month ago?

Why is it every time you imply longstanding policy it's been under a year?


----------



## mfly

Just out of curiosity - what does it cost to be a D23 member?


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> Just out of curiosity - what does it cost to be a D23 member?


It is free but you don't really get anything with the free version. D23 Gold membership is about $90 after tax.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Redesigned Hocus Pocus merchandise arrives at MK

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...inally-arrives-magic-kingdom-halloween-party/


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> So like a month ago?
> 
> Why is it every time you imply longstanding policy it's been under a year?



We actually only tried it in May and July, and it was on the menu then. 

If its news in Oct no problem with me, good news to get out there. 

Whispering Canyon has had them for over 10 years.


----------



## jlundeen

pepperandchips said:


> Off topic but us too. Yikes!


While we didn't;t get food poisoning, we just weren't impressed with the food...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mfly said:


> Just out of curiosity - what does it cost to be a D23 member?





rteetz said:


> It is free but you don't really get anything with the free version. D23 Gold membership is about $90 after tax.



Don't forget the $20 in shipping costs! I'm not joking. 

My parents bought it for me for Christmas last year because I wanted the gold membership for the expo. 

I live in Texas, so I'd need to make special trips to attend any of the events. Though all the ones in DL sound amazing to me. I don't think membership is worth it in a non-expo year if you don't live in Florida or California. Or unless you have unlimited vacation time and funds and only like to do Disney things with those.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't forget the $20 in shipping costs! I'm not joking.
> 
> My parents bought it for me for Christmas last year because I wanted the gold membership for the expo.
> 
> I live in Texas, so I'd need to make special trips to attend any of the events. Though all the ones in DL sound amazing to me. I don't think membership is worth it in a non-expo year if you don't live in Florida or California. Or unless you have unlimited vacation time and funds and only like to do Disney things with those.


Yeah I am considering Gold for the next expo.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> We actually only tried it in May and July, and it was on the menu then.
> 
> If its news in Oct no problem with me, good news to get out there.
> 
> Whispering Canyon has had them for over 10 years.



Hmmm...I guess I'd know that if I had eaten at whispering canyon at dinner in the last 10 years, huh?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> While we didn't;t get food poisoning, we just weren't impressed with the food...



As a backstory...I called the wave "yuck" a couple of months back and then spent the next two days defending the ramparts from attacking barbarians.

I think it's one of the worst restaurants at wdw...so disappointed when they redid the contemporary restaurants prior to dvc.


----------



## TomServo27

ALEX Morgan of USA women's soccer kicked out of Epcot. 

http://www.tmz.com/2017/10/03/alex-morgan-giles-barnes-trespassing-disney-world/


----------



## jknezek

TomServo27 said:


> ALEX Morgan of USA women's soccer kicked out of Epcot.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/10/03/alex-morgan-giles-barnes-trespassing-disney-world/


Well that's embarrassing...


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Redesigned Hocus Pocus merchandise arrives at MK
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...inally-arrives-magic-kingdom-halloween-party/


Posted this on Friday (WDWNT is weirdly late with the post).
Like I said on the post then - using the frame that's made of the villain silhouettes but swapping out the illustration of the Sanderson Sisters proves that the issue was definitely linked to the Ghastlies fabric that was in a similar style.


----------



## JaxDad

jknezek said:


> Well that's embarrassing...


  Maybe they just thought soccer hooliganism was part of the Epcot UK experience...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> ALEX Morgan of USA women's soccer kicked out of Epcot.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/10/03/alex-morgan-giles-barnes-trespassing-disney-world/




Well, if she was legit being rowdy and stuff glad to see she didn't get special treatment


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm always disappointed in the Sanderson sisters (Hocus Pocus people) merch for the Halloween parties. I love that movie and I'd like to throw some money at it but I think, frankly, all the designs have been hideous. Maybe it's just not my style, but I'm always disappointed.


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> Now this...is major breaking news for me!!
> 
> Now If they do bottomless alcoholic slushes for me in Epcot...I'm moving to beach club.



Have you had the ice cream martini drink at Artisans L'Glace?...so good, but so alcoholic. Those bottomless could be very dangerous.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> ALEX Morgan of USA women's soccer kicked out of Epcot.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/10/03/alex-morgan-giles-barnes-trespassing-disney-world/


Food and Wine got the best of her


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> Have you had the ice cream martini drink at Artisans L'Glace?...so good, but so alcoholic. Those bottomless could be very dangerous.



Does have two every visit qualify as "trying"?

If yes...then yes, I have tried...


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> *Save Up To 25% at Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels in Early 2018*


Thoughts on when AP discounts for January-March will come out? The last few years it has been 3rd week of October. This seems a little early for a general discount.

j


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Funko Pop Figments are currently in stock at MouseGear. Run people run!


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> Thoughts on when AP discounts for January-March will come out? The last few years it has been 3rd week of October. This seems a little early for a general discount.
> 
> j


This about the same time last year that general discounts came out. I’d imagine we’d see AP very soon.


----------



## prmatz

rteetz said:


> This about the same time last year that general discounts came out. I’d imagine we’d see AP very soon.



Do they open up additional room availability for AP discounts? Tried on MDE to apply the current room discount for my reservation 2/3-2/9 at POR and it indicates none of the eligible rooms are available... a bit frustrating.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Funko Pop Figments are currently in stock at MouseGear. Run people run!




I just had visions of what happened to Kevin Bacon in Animal House. "Remain calm... ALL IS WELL" Trampled...


----------



## Capang

STLstone said:


> You piqued my curiosity, so I went looking. I don't know if this is the exact one you were talking about, but it does have Mickey "hanging out."


That's it! My dad hated Disney. Therefore we never went except once. I so wanted to see Mickey up there.


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> Does have two every visit qualify as "trying"?
> 
> If yes...then yes, I have tried...



After one of those, they make the crowds a bit more manageable, that's for sure


----------



## rteetz

prmatz said:


> Do they open up additional room availability for AP discounts? Tried on MDE to apply the current room discount for my reservation 2/3-2/9 at POR and it indicates none of the eligible rooms are available... a bit frustrating.


Not usually. AP discounts are usually to try and sell rooms not already sold.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Have you had the ice cream martini drink at Artisans L'Glace?...so good, but so alcoholic. Those bottomless could be very dangerous.



I have had it - it is wonderful .... so much so I made a gif out of a video I took of them making ours:


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> After one of those, they make the crowds a bit more manageable, that's for sure



Two and a nap in the American gardens theater takes the crowd out of play completely


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
AoA and Pop skyliner station 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...ey-skyline-pop-century-art-animation-resorts/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> AoA and Pop skyliner station
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...ey-skyline-pop-century-art-animation-resorts/



When theses things get closer to done...I'm gonna take "friendly bets" on how much the resort prices will "randomly" go up...

No money involved...just for fun.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have had it - it is wonderful .... so much so I made a gif out of a video I took of them making ours:



*Officially on list of Must-Dos for next time*


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> This about the same time last year that general discounts came out. I’d imagine we’d see AP very soon.


I have an AP, but the new discount just saved me $200. I'm hoping if an AP discount issued it will be even better!


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> When theses things get closer to done...I'm gonna take "friendly bets" on how much the resort prices will "randomly" go up...
> 
> No money involved...just for fun.



If my recent searches are any indication, they already have.  Think you are pretty safe on that bet.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> AoA and Pop skyliner station
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...ey-skyline-pop-century-art-animation-resorts/



So the Skyliner station is in the middle of Hour Glass lake? I did not realize that. Excited about the Skyliner, but less so for the location. So much for a peaceful lake view.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm always disappointed in the Sanderson sisters (Hocus Pocus people) merch for the Halloween parties. I love that movie and I'd like to throw some money at it but I think, frankly, all the designs have been hideous. Maybe it's just not my style, but I'm always disappointed.


I loved the stuff they pulled everything else is less than awesome


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> When theses things get closer to done...I'm gonna take "friendly bets" on how much the resort prices will "randomly" go up...
> 
> No money involved...just for fun.



An interesting bet will also be if guests will pay that and stay there.


----------



## rteetz

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> So the Skyliner station is in the middle of Hour Glass lake? I did not realize that. Excited about the Skyliner, but less so for the location. So much for a peaceful lake view.


Yes it’s so both resorts can easily access the station.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> So the Skyliner station is in the middle of Hour Glass lake? I did not realize that. Excited about the Skyliner, but less so for the location. So much for a peaceful lake view.



When they dumped the second half of pop century...the lake actually didn't have any meaning anyway.  I think these generate almost no noise...so it will still be quiet.

Some people don't love heights AND water combinations though...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> If my recent searches are any indication, they already have.  Think you are pretty safe on that bet.



SHHHHHH!...trade secrets...


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> SHHHHHH!...trade secrets...




It's like the old parable of boiling frogs. If you put them in a pot of cold water and slowly heat it up, it's no problem. If you try and drop them in hot water to start, they fight like crazy to get out. Since it's been disproven, frogs are apparently smarter than those of us that stay at Disney resorts...


----------



## Reddog1134

lockedoutlogic said:


> Some people don't love heights AND water combinations though...



It's sometimes better than heights and hard ground combinations.


----------



## a4matte

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm always disappointed in the Sanderson sisters (Hocus Pocus people) merch for the Halloween parties. I love that movie and I'd like to throw some money at it but I think, frankly, all the designs have been hideous. Maybe it's just not my style, but I'm always disappointed.



I have to agree somewhat. The artwork for 2015 and 2016 is a bit... uh... amateur-ish? It's not HORRIBLE, but it's just not up to the professional quality and skill I expect from Disney. I did, however, like the stuff that was pulled for this year.


----------



## jknezek

a4matte said:


> I have to agree somewhat. The artwork for 2015 and 2016 is a bit... uh... amateur-ish? It's not HORRIBLE, but it's just not up to the professional quality and skill I expect from Disney. I did, however, like the stuff that was pulled for this year.


Maybe because Disney didn't do it?


----------



## danikoski

MommaBerd said:


> *Officially on list of Must-Dos for next time*



It is amazing! But be prepared to not really care about what happens the rest of the day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger speaks at Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit


Iger says over 50 Disney employees were at the Vegas concert where one of them lost their life
Iger says we should be outraged over mass shootings and gun violence and that we should demand something to change
Disney is constantly reviewing their policies to keep guests and cast safe
ESPN's streaming service is being called ESPN Sports Plus for now but not the final name
Disney will not do premium stuff on their streaming services, you will still need to go to the theater and such
BAMTech will be renamed
Disney looked into buying Twitter but found BAMTech to be the better option
Iger got involved in the Jamele Hill incident and it was decided no action would be taken
Iger stands for the National Anthem and believes we all should
There was big debate on whether Han Solo should be killed off, Kathleen Kennedy, Iger, and JJ Abrams were all in on the decision
https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...speaks-vanity-fairs-new-establishment-summit/


----------



## rteetz

*News

The Good Doctor Gets Full-Season Order on ABC*


----------



## rteetz

*News

“Pirates 5” Director Reportedly in Talks to Direct “Maleficent 2”*


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger speaks at Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit
> 
> 
> Iger says over 50 Disney employees were at the Vegas concert where one of them lost their life
> Iger says we should be outraged over mass shootings and gun violence and that we should demand something to change
> Disney is constantly reviewing their policies to keep guests and cast safe
> ESPN's streaming service is being called ESPN Sports Plus for now but not the final name
> Disney will not do premium stuff on their streaming services, you will still need to go to the theater and such
> BAMTech will be renamed
> Disney looked into buying Twitter but found BAMTech to be the better option
> Iger got involved in the Jamele Hill incident and it was decided no action would be taken
> Iger stands for the National Anthem and believes we all should
> There was big debate on whether Han Solo should be killed off, Kathleen Kennedy, Iger, and JJ Abrams were all in on the decision
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...speaks-vanity-fairs-new-establishment-summit/


Keeping premium content off the streaming service really hurts the appeal. Does that mean they won’t go on at all or when dvd sales start they’ll be added (I know you don’t have the answer rteetz but just speculating to myself).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Epcot World Showcase shirts and tumblr for Epcot 35

https://www.shopdisney.com/disney-parks-limited-release-items


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Keeping premium content off the streaming service really hurts the appeal. Does that mean they won’t go on at all or when dvd sales start they’ll be added (I know you don’t have the answer rteetz but just speculating to myself).


Probably when DVD sales start. I can't imagine them not being added at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger speaks at Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit
> 
> 
> Iger says over 50 Disney employees were at the Vegas concert where one of them lost their life
> Iger says we should be outraged over mass shootings and gun violence and that we should demand something to change
> Disney is constantly reviewing their policies to keep guests and cast safe
> ESPN's streaming service is being called ESPN Sports Plus for now but not the final name
> Disney will not do premium stuff on their streaming services, you will still need to go to the theater and such
> BAMTech will be renamed
> Disney looked into buying Twitter but found BAMTech to be the better option
> Iger got involved in the Jamele Hill incident and it was decided no action would be taken
> Iger stands for the National Anthem and believes we all should
> There was big debate on whether Han Solo should be killed off, Kathleen Kennedy, Iger, and JJ Abrams were all in on the decision
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...speaks-vanity-fairs-new-establishment-summit/



Interesting about the premium content - though I still think things like the upcoming "made for tv" remake of Hocus Pocus will be "made for streaming" in the future


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting about the premium content - though I still think things like the upcoming "made for tv" remake of Hocus Pocus will be "made for streaming" in the future



How about 'not made at all'


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

ICYMI, this is the second day in a row that Disney's Social Media handles all fell silent. They were silent since yesterday IIRC.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> ICYMI, this is the second day in a row that Disney's Social Media handles all fell silent. They were silent since yesterday IIRC.



Sorry, but what does that mean -"handles all fell silent"?


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger speaks at Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit
> 
> 
> Iger says over 50 Disney employees were at the Vegas concert where one of them lost their life
> Iger says we should be outraged over mass shootings and gun violence and that we should demand something to change
> Disney is constantly reviewing their policies to keep guests and cast safe
> ESPN's streaming service is being called ESPN Sports Plus for now but not the final name
> Disney will not do premium stuff on their streaming services, you will still need to go to the theater and such
> BAMTech will be renamed
> Disney looked into buying Twitter but found BAMTech to be the better option
> Iger got involved in the Jamele Hill incident and it was decided no action would be taken
> Iger stands for the National Anthem and believes we all should
> There was big debate on whether Han Solo should be killed off, Kathleen Kennedy, Iger, and JJ Abrams were all in on the decision
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...speaks-vanity-fairs-new-establishment-summit/



Couple of points.

1. I agree you would still need to go to the Cinema. Disney doesn't want to loose those $$$. New content can still be exclusive to the service when released on disc or before other platforms.

2. So is the decision on the Han Solo film that they are going to release it or still deciding whether to axe it? 

3. Thank God they didn't buy Twitter. Nasty platform that breeds trolls and hatred.


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yep...it's been that way since NEVER...
> 
> I'm either blind or they have never had any all you can eat ice cream options...why would they?
> 
> Ice cream isn't like coke products...the overhead cost is decent...so I'm surprised they're even doing this now.



You see, they were moving Walt out of the freezer and found a couple hundred tubs behind him.  Figured might as well burn through these tubs from '75.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger speaks at Vanity Fair New Establishment Summit
> 
> 
> Iger says over 50 Disney employees were at the Vegas concert where one of them lost their life
> Iger says we should be outraged over mass shootings and gun violence and that we should demand something to change
> Disney is constantly reviewing their policies to keep guests and cast safe
> ESPN's streaming service is being called ESPN Sports Plus for now but not the final name
> Disney will not do premium stuff on their streaming services, you will still need to go to the theater and such
> BAMTech will be renamed
> Disney looked into buying Twitter but found BAMTech to be the better option
> Iger got involved in the Jamele Hill incident and it was decided no action would be taken
> Iger stands for the National Anthem and believes we all should
> There was big debate on whether Han Solo should be killed off, Kathleen Kennedy, Iger, and JJ Abrams were all in on the decision
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...speaks-vanity-fairs-new-establishment-summit/



According to the Hollywood Reporter, Iger also said he would step down after his contract expires in 2019. "One thing Iger was definitive about was that he will step down as CEO of Disney when his contract expires in July 2019. "This time I will," he said as the talk was wrapping up." 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...control-las-vegas-shooting-is-outrage-1045417



PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Sorry, but what does that mean -"handles all fell silent"?



This means that no new posts were made on any of their accounts.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

What's iirc?


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

lockedoutlogic said:


> What's iirc?



 If I Recall Correctly, thanks urban dictionary, lol


----------



## JaxDad

SJMajor67 said:


> According to the Hollywood Reporter, Iger also said he would step down after his contract expires in 2019. "One thing Iger was definitive about was that he will step down as CEO of Disney when his contract expires in July 2019. "This time I will," he said as the talk was wrapping up."
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...control-las-vegas-shooting-is-outrage-1045417
> 
> 
> 
> This means that no new posts were made on any of their accounts.



When will he announce his candidacy for President?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

GimmeMoreMagic said:


> If I Recall Correctly, thanks urban dictionary, lol



Jeez...so in addition to alphabet soup on everything ever built, we're doing phrases now?

Ich habe eine kopfschmerz


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Couple of points.
> 
> 1. I agree you would still need to go to the Cinema. Disney doesn't want to loose those $$$. New content can still be exclusive to the service when released on disc or before other platforms.
> *
> 2. So is the decision on the Han Solo film that they are going to release it or still deciding whether to axe it? *
> 
> 3. Thank God they didn't buy Twitter. Nasty platform that breeds trolls and hatred.



Was not releasing it even being discussed?  Never heard any of that chatter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How about 'not made at all'



well, yeah, that would be ideal - at least in the way they are doing it without the original cast, etc.

Was pointing that out more as an example of the type of original content I could see them having on the streaming platform


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was not releasing it even being discussed?  Never heard any of that chatter



No way...they are $150 mil plus into production on this...not releasing is NOT an option.

It's still just a terrible, tone deaf move...but they let the ship sink in the theaters if it's going to...


----------



## RhodyOrange

Bit of an odd question here, and I'm not sure this is the correct forum, but does the author Dan Brown have any connection to Disney? I picked up his new book Origin after work yesterday, and halfway through it there are several Disney references that kind of feel forced, and I don't remember seeing in any of his other books.

I was wondering if either his books, or the movies based on them are somehow produced by a Disney related company, because they really do seem like he went out of his way to get the Disney name in there at least several times.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

RhodyOrange said:


> Bit of an odd question here, and I'm not sure this is the correct forum, but does the author Dan Brown have any connection to Disney? I picked up his new book Origin after work yesterday, and halfway through it there are several Disney references that kind of feel forced, and I don't remember seeing in any of his other books.
> 
> I was wondering if either his books, or the movies based on them are somehow produced by a Disney related company, because they really do seem like he went out of his way to get the Disney name in there at least several times.



I wonder if Hyperion is his publisher?


----------



## jknezek

Doubleday published his latest book. Don't think that has always been his publisher, but it is his most recent.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, yeah, that would be ideal - at least in the way they are doing it without the original cast, etc.
> 
> Was pointing that out more as an example of the type of original content I could see them having on the streaming platform



Oh I know, just couldn't pass that chance up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RhodyOrange said:


> Bit of an odd question here, and I'm not sure this is the correct forum, but does the author Dan Brown have any connection to Disney? I picked up his new book Origin after work yesterday, and halfway through it there are several Disney references that kind of feel forced, and I don't remember seeing in any of his other books.
> 
> I was wondering if either his books, or the movies based on them are somehow produced by a Disney related company, because they really do seem like he went out of his way to get the Disney name in there at least several times.



I'm not aware of any direct connect - though Robert Langdon does wear a Mickey Mouse watch and Walt Disney is mentioned as being a member of that Masonic organization in the Da Vinci Code ... i think it is Dan just connecting the story and characters to pop culture, etc.


----------



## RhodyOrange

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not aware of any direct connect - though Robert Langdon does wear a Mickey Mouse watch and Walt Disney is mentioned as being a member of that Masonic organization in the Da Vinci Code ... i think it is Dan just connecting the story and characters to pop culture, etc.


Yea I thought about that, but one of the references is to Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean ride, and one is to Disney Princess Elsa.

Probably nothing, it just seemed odd.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Dining adjustments at Yacht and Beach Club ahead of new Ale and Compass opening*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO - Runoff Rapids remains closed at Disney's Blizzard Beach


----------



## STLstone

lockedoutlogic said:


> Jeez...so in addition to alphabet soup on everything ever built, we're doing phrases now?
> 
> Ich habe eine kopfschmerz



That one goes back to the early days of chat rooms. It's been around a while.


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was not releasing it even being discussed?  Never heard any of that chatter


I thought that line was supposed to be a joke.

I took @rteetz mention of the Han Solo's death discussion to be about what happened to the character in The Force Awakens. 

@Lee Matthews' post seems to take that comment to be about the Han Solo movie itself - whether he was joking or not isn't entirely clear...


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> I thought that line was supposed to be a joke.
> 
> I took @rteetz mention of the Han Solo's death discussion to be about what happened to the character in The Force Awakens.
> 
> @Lee Matthews' post seems to take that comment to be about the Han Solo movie itself - whether he was joking or not isn't entirely clear...


Yes the Iger comments on Solo were about force awakens.


----------



## LSUlakes

Not sure if this really fits in here as "news" or not but thought I'd share. Alex Morgan was removed from Epcot recently, story can be found here. When DATW goes wrong...

If already posted / covered admin please delete.


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> Not sure if this really fits in here as "news" or not but thought I'd share. Alex Morgan was removed from Epcot recently, story can be found here. When DATW goes wrong...
> 
> If already posted / covered admin please delete.


Already posted but sometimes news gets lost in here so I’ll leave it


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO - Runoff Rapids remains closed at Disney's Blizzard Beach


Anyone have any idea what’s going on here? They were never the best slides but it looks like they’ve gone full river country on this


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm pretty sure the decision for Han Solo's death came from Harrison Ford. The conversation went kind of like this...

Kathleen Kennedy:  Hey Harrison, would you like to be in Force Awakens? 
Harrison Ford: Does Han Solo die?
Kathleen Kennedy: no
Harrison Ford: No thanks
Kathleen Kennedy: nevermind, yes he does die
Harrison Ford: I'm in


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> Jeez...so in addition to alphabet soup on everything ever built, we're doing phrases now?



That one dates from at least the 70s and early USENET, if not before.


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> Daisy Ridleys feet aren't big enough...in my opinion.  Maybe it's just me.



She has time enough to make the role her own, as does Boyega.  Neither Fisher or Hamill were much in the EP4, and both were totally overshadowed by Guinness.  Hell even Mayhew stole more scenes, and he was inside a bear costume.  For me, I'm happy to withhold judgment until the next movie.


----------



## adam.adbe

JaxDad said:


> When will he announce his candidacy for President?



2019, alongside the reopening date for the HOP.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Anyone have any idea what’s going on here? They were never the best slides but it looks like they’ve gone full river country on this


Not sure. I believe there was a mechanical issue at first but not they have just been sitting.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> She has time enough to make the role her own, as does Boyega.  Neither Fisher or Hamill were much in the EP4, and both were totally overshadowed by Guinness.  Hell even Mayhew stole more scenes, and he was inside a bear costume.  For me, I'm happy to withhold judgment until the next movie.



Different era...the spectacle provided cover for hamill and fisher to "drop the whine" then...and brackett/kirshner/kasdan did a fantastic job with character in empire...

Now there is no spectacle...ilm has been caught and in many ways left behind...it's all gotta be the actors, no margin for suckiness


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> That one dates from at least the 70s and early USENET, if not before.



Still silly...about 20 keystrokes


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Already posted but sometimes news gets lost in here so I’ll leave it



As long as Ali Krieger wasn't involved...I'm cool with it...


----------



## rteetz

*News

Breakfast No Longer Available at The Plaza Restaurant in Magic Kingdom*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm pretty sure the decision for Han Solo's death came from Harrison Ford. The conversation went kind of like this...
> 
> Kathleen Kennedy:  Hey Harrison, would you like to be in Force Awakens?
> Harrison Ford: Does Han Solo die?
> Kathleen Kennedy: no
> Harrison Ford: No thanks
> Kathleen Kennedy: nevermind, yes he does die
> Harrison Ford: I'm in



You forgot "how much?" From Ford on each line...


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Different era...the spectacle provided cover for hamill and fisher to "drop the whine" then...and brackett/kirshner/kasdan did a fantastic job with character in empire...
> 
> Now there is no spectacle...ilm has been caught and in many ways left behind...it's all gotta be the actors, no margin for suckiness



The spectacle may be down, but the fan base is already built in and will happily keep going and buying tickets because it is... Star Wars. The franchise itself will provide plenty of cover for them to try and grow into the role for at least the next 2 mainline movies. The suckiness didn't really stop Episode III from making more than Episode II, though Episode I did beat them both. So there was some drop off, but we saw the exact same pattern where Episode IV made more than V or VI, but VI made more than V.

I expect this trilogy will follow. VII will make the most, VIII probably the least, and the climatic finale, even if it is the weakest of the three, will finish second.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> The spectacle may be down, but the fan base is already built in and will happily keep going and buying tickets because it is... Star Wars. The franchise itself will provide plenty of cover for them to try and grow into the role for at least the next 2 mainline movies. The suckiness didn't really stop Episode III from making more than Episode II, though Episode I did beat them both. So there was some drop off, but we saw the exact same pattern where Episode IV made more than V or VI, but VI made more than V.
> 
> I expect this trilogy will follow. VII will make the most, VIII probably the least, and the climatic finale, even if it is the weakest of the three, will finish second.



I am the fanbase...and I'm on the last wrung for story failures/cheeky Hollywood crap with no depth.

And unlike understanding just how bad the pricing and management trends at wdw over the last 10 years really have been...I am not alone in this one.

The air of invincibility was stripped permanently after attack of the clones...they are vulnerable.  Especially when they stick furbees in the movies.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> I am the fanbase...and I'm on the last wrung for story failures/cheeky Hollywood crap with no depth.
> 
> And unlike understanding just how bad the pricing and management trends at wdw over the last 10 years really have been...I am not alone in this one.
> 
> The air of invincibility was stripped permanently after attack of the clones...they are vulnerable.  Especially when they stick furbees in the movies.



You are one person. The last two movies made close to 1.5B dollars. The fanbase is flourishing. Go to Comicon and you'll find even more. Think about how packed SW:GE is going to be, regardless of these next movies. My 5 year old twins favorite costumes are Jedi costumes. Their favorite toys are lightsabers. Their birthday party in May was themed around Jedi training. We have been asked by 3 families since how to do something similar. My 7 year old daughter's favorite book is Ahsoka. Their favorite games on Kindle are a Lego Star Wars game and an Xwing game.

Your ego is blinding you. You are not the fanbase. You are the aging fanbase, just like I am. There are plenty more behind us.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal to hire 3000 for Holiday Season

https://www.news4jax.com/news/universal-orlando-hiring-more-than-3000-for-holiday-season


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> The spectacle may be down, but the fan base is already built in and will happily keep going and buying tickets because it is... Star Wars. The franchise itself will provide plenty of cover for them to try and grow into the role for at least the next 2 mainline movies. The suckiness didn't really stop Episode III from making more than Episode II, though Episode I did beat them both. So there was some drop off, but we saw the exact same pattern where Episode IV made more than V or VI, but VI made more than V.
> 
> I expect this trilogy will follow. VII will make the most, VIII probably the least, and the climatic finale, even if it is the weakest of the three, will finish second.



I could see Ep VIII doing really well just based on a) Empire is the best of the series and people have hopes that it will repeat here that the 2nd is the best as well, b) confidence in the director - which is now a concern among at least some for episode iX, and c) we want the hear Luke talk and explain stuff and be a kick-butt Jedi, etc.!!!!!

now, maybe it will suck and will do poorly but I can see the potential for it to do well


----------



## disneygirlsng

lockedoutlogic said:


> As long as Ali Krieger wasn't involved...I'm cool with it...


That might be the first thing we agree about haha. I played with her when I was younger and her dad was one of my coaches in high school once upon a time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal to hire 3000 for Holiday Season
> 
> https://www.news4jax.com/news/universal-orlando-hiring-more-than-3000-for-holiday-season



I wonder if that is an unusually high amount. I know I'm spending two days at Universal for my early December trip because of the new Harry Potter Christmas stuff.

Never underestimate the draw of HP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder if that is an unusually high amount. I know I'm spending two days at Universal for my early December trip because of the new Harry Potter Christmas stuff.
> 
> Never underestimate the draw of HP.



Currently in the early stages of planning our first trip to Universal for my oldest (currently 8 years old) to see the HP stuff

Well, I was there last in 2000 - I think a thing or two might be different


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm pretty sure the decision for Han Solo's death came from Harrison Ford. The conversation went kind of like this...
> 
> Kathleen Kennedy:  Hey Harrison, would you like to be in Force Awakens?
> Harrison Ford: Does Han Solo die?
> Kathleen Kennedy: no
> Harrison Ford: No thanks
> Kathleen Kennedy: nevermind, yes he does die
> Harrison Ford: I'm in





lockedoutlogic said:


> You forgot "how much?" From Ford on each line...



Don't forget:

"And I get to dress up and Indy one more time, right?  I love that damn high-crowned, wide-brimmed, sable fedora."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Currently in the early stages of planning our first trip to Universal for my oldest (currently 8 years old) to see the HP stuff
> 
> Well, I was there last in 2000 - I think a thing or two might be different



Let me know if you have any questions! I know almost as much about Universal as I know about Disney.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah I am considering Gold for the next expo.



From what I can tell, it's worth it for the discount on the passes for the D23 expo - at least in our case when it's 3 people going.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> You are one person. The last two movies made close to 1.5B dollars. The fanbase is flourishing. Go to Comicon and you'll find even more. Think about how packed SW:GE is going to be, regardless of these next movies. My 5 year old twins favorite costumes are Jedi costumes. Their favorite toys are lightsabers. Their birthday party in May was themed around Jedi training. We have been asked by 3 families since how to do something similar. My 7 year old daughter's favorite book is Ahsoka. Their favorite games on Kindle are a Lego Star Wars game and an Xwing game.
> 
> Your ego is blinding you. You are not the fanbase. You are the aging fanbase, just like I am. There are plenty more behind us.



I'm well aware of the box office...don't read too much into the box office.

The Star Wars fanbase is unique...it's discerning and unforgiving in many ways when it comes to the story and legacy.

Disney may not be worried about the longterm fanbase that dumps the cash...but they should be.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> "And I get to dress up and Indy one more time, right?  I love that damn high-crowned, wide-brimmed, sable fedora."



You forgot "how much?" In the Indy conversation too...

Crashing planes ain't cheap


----------



## lockedoutlogic

disneygirlsng said:


> That might be the first thing we agree about haha. I played with her when I was younger and her dad was one of my coaches in high school once upon a time.



I'm not much of a soccer fan...but she's my favorite.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm well aware of the box office...don't read too much into the box office.
> 
> The Star Wars fanbase is unique...it's discerning and unforgiving in many ways when it comes to the story and legacy.
> 
> Disney may not be worried about the longterm fanbase that dumps the cash...but they should be.



Calling the Star Wars fanbase discerning and unforgiving is almost laughable. You've clearly forgotten "A Star Wars Holiday Special", "Star Wars: Droids", "Star Wars: Ewoks", "Caravan of Courage: An Ewok Adventure", "Ewoks: The Battle for Endor", and many, many more. The 80s and 90s weren't fallow for Star Wars content, they were fallow for good Star Wars content. The crap put out for almost 2 decades, before the crap of the prequels, in T.V. shows and movies alone, should have killed any "discerning and unforgiving" fanbase. It didn't. Because that is not what the fanbase is. It is rabid and forgiving to a fault.

And none of that even mentions the crappy video games, of which there are many, the crappy books, of which there are many, many more. There is absolutely nothing discerning about Star Wars fans. And the miles and miles of crappy plastic toys that followed the original action figures and ships only supports the point. They will pay for anything related to Star Wars, regardless of quality, and pay over and over as we have seen for 40 years.

Box office isn't important? You're right in a sense. Box office doesn't tell you if a movie is good or not, but it does tell you how many people will pay to see it, a pretty good indicator of the breadth of the fan base. And there are only a few as large, as healthy, as willing to spend money, as the Star Wars crowd.

Any other analysis flies in the face of reality.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Calling the Star Wars fanbase discerning and unforgiving is almost laughable. You've clearly forgotten "A Star Wars Holiday Special", "Star Wars: Droids", "Star Wars: Ewoks", "Caravan of Courage: An Ewok Adventure", "Ewoks: The Battle for Endor", and many, many more. The 80s and 90s weren't fallow for Star Wars content, they were fallow for good Star Wars content. The crap put out for almost 2 decades, before the crap of the prequels, in T.V. shows and movies alone, should have killed any "discerning and unforgiving" fanbase. It didn't. Because that is not what the fanbase is. It is rabid and forgiving to a fault.
> 
> And none of that even mentions the crappy video games, of which there are many, the crappy books, of which there are many, many more. There is absolutely nothing discerning about Star Wars fans. And the miles and miles of crappy plastic toys that followed the original action figures and ships only supports the point. They will pay for anything related to Star Wars, regardless of quality, and pay over and over as we have seen for 40 years.
> 
> Box office isn't important? You're right in a sense. Box office doesn't tell you if a movie is good or not, but it does tell you how many people will pay to see it, a pretty good indicator of the breadth of the fan base. And there are only a few as large, as healthy, as willing to spend money, as the Star Wars crowd.
> 
> Any other analysis flies in the face of reality.



Star wars never left the main stream consciousness from 1983- 1995 in a pre internet world...

It's not a modern movie "franchise" like the fast and the furious.

It was instrumental in creating modern Hollywood.

You give Star Wars and it's fans too little credit...and 5 year olds who play with a toy for a week and teens buying a $22 imax ticket today too much.

But we will ultimately see...make bad Star Wars and see what happens.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> But we will ultimately see...make bad Star Wars and see what happens.




I hate to tell you this since you seem so set in your ways, but we already know. They made 3 bad prequels, although funnily enough more people went to 2 of those 3 bad movies than any other movie that year, and as soon as they made a decent sequel it busted out to almost $1B and was the highest grossing movie of its year by far. Then they followed it up with an offshoot movie and it was the top grossing movie of the next year.

You seem to think Star Wars fans are movie critics. They aren't. They are dreamers and escapists. They just want to be allowed back into their fantasy land again and again. And if even the crappy prequels created a whole new generation of fans, which they did, then it is pretty clear that the fantasyland isn't going to be killed off any time soon.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I hate to tell you this since you seem so set in your ways, but we already know. They made 3 bad prequels, although funnily enough more people went to 2 of those 3 bad movies than any other movie that year, and as soon as they made a decent sequel it busted out to almost $1B and was the highest grossing movie of its year by far. Then they followed it up with an offshoot movie and it was the top grossing movie of the next year.
> 
> You seem to think Star Wars fans are movie critics. They aren't. They are dreamers and escapists. They just want to be allowed back into their fantasy land again and again. And if even the crappy prequels created a whole new generation of fans, which they did, then it is pretty clear that the fantasyland isn't going to be killed off any time soon.



Prior to the prequels...there was complete loyalty to Star Wars from its fans...

After?  I'd say half - 3/4.

I hate to tell you...cause you seem to be set in your ways...but they don't have unlimited loyalty.  Make good material and it won't matter...turn it into a transformers franchise, and it will fall off a cliff.

I'm very patient on these things...the truth shakes out.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Prior to the prequels...there was complete loyalty to Star Wars from its fans...
> 
> After?  I'd say half - 3/4.
> 
> I hate to tell you...cause you seem to be set in your ways...but they don't have unlimited loyalty.  Make good material and it won't matter...turn it into a transformers franchise, and it will fall off a cliff.
> 
> I'm very patient on these things...the truth shakes out.



You have this weird, random I'm going to make up a metric thing going on. Common on the internet, but not real useful in any way. What really happened is those bad movies created a new generation of fans, somehow, and anyone lost was replaced. That's how the next movie made almost a billion dollars. Say it with me, almost a billion dollars. That's not some weird, made up metric that you somehow wish to believe in, that's what happened in the real world. And even more, the franchise, which apparently has lost 25% of it's luster, was bought out for over $3 billion dollars, and all that lost luster led to the world's most popular theme park operator dropping over $1B into what we all know is going to be a wildly successful new land. And of course 5 either already finished and wildly successful or announced movies.

What about any of these stats, which are things that actually happened, not some made up 25% loss of loyalty that you are propping up, has you feeling like this "discerning and unforgiving" fanbase is falling apart?

It's ok sometimes to say, "yeah, I got nothing..."  I'm just letting you know in case you want to work with the facts here....

And yes, even Rome fell eventually. But it took almost 1000 years. I don't think Star Wars will last that long, but there is nothing, absolutely nothing, in the facts available today to support what you are putting out there.


----------



## koala1966

jknezek said:


> Calling the Star Wars fanbase discerning and unforgiving is almost laughable. You've clearly forgotten "A Star Wars Holiday Special", "Star Wars: Droids", "Star Wars: Ewoks", "Caravan of Courage: An Ewok Adventure", "Ewoks: The Battle for Endor", and many, many more. The 80s and 90s weren't fallow for Star Wars content, they were fallow for good Star Wars content. The crap put out for almost 2 decades, before the crap of the prequels, in T.V. shows and movies alone, should have killed any "discerning and unforgiving" fanbase. It didn't. Because that is not what the fanbase is. It is rabid and forgiving to a fault.
> 
> And none of that even mentions the crappy video games, of which there are many, the crappy books, of which there are many, many more. There is absolutely nothing discerning about Star Wars fans. And the miles and miles of crappy plastic toys that followed the original action figures and ships only supports the point. They will pay for anything related to Star Wars, regardless of quality, and pay over and over as we have seen for 40 years.
> 
> Box office isn't important? You're right in a sense. Box office doesn't tell you if a movie is good or not, but it does tell you how many people will pay to see it, a pretty good indicator of the breadth of the fan base. And there are only a few as large, as healthy, as willing to spend money, as the Star Wars crowd.
> 
> Any other analysis flies in the face of reality.


Hey hey hey, leave my ewoks out of this ;-)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> You have this weird, random I'm going to make up a metric thing going on. Common on the internet, but not real useful in any way. What really happened is those bad movies created a new generation of fans, somehow, and anyone lost was replaced. That's how the next movie made almost a billion dollars. Say it with me, almost a billion dollars. That's not some weird, made up metric that you somehow wish to believe in, that's what happened in the real world. And even more, the franchise, which apparently has lost 25% of it's luster, was bought out for over $3 billion dollars, and all that lost luster led to the world's most popular theme park operator dropping over $1B into what we all know is going to be a wildly successful new land. And of course 5 either already finished and wildly successful or announced movies.
> 
> What about any of these stats, which are things that actually happened, not some made up 25% loss of loyalty that you are propping up, has you feeling like this "discerning and unforgiving" fanbase is falling apart?
> 
> It's ok sometimes to say, "yeah, I got nothing..."  I'm just letting you know in case you want to work with the facts here....
> 
> And yes, even Rome fell eventually. But it took almost 1000 years. I don't think Star Wars will last that long, but there is nothing, absolutely nothing, in the facts available today to support what you are putting out there.



Did I quote Reuters?  I apologize if I didn't put enough of a "my hunch" label on it...

...this definitely is an opinion.  Make no mistake.

I've got a decent success rate on the opinions.

You seem to be lining up with the bucket brigade a little more than normal here...I'm surprised.

"Make any Star Wars and it's good enough"?   I'm sure that's what Disney wants but I doubt if you went to a comic con and polled the fans you'd get that kinda latitude.

Agree to disagree.


----------



## jknezek

koala1966 said:


> Hey hey hey, leave my ewoks out of this ;-)




Oh, oh.  It's Jeopardy right?  Hmmm.... What are... Things I wish had been said to George Lucas? 

That's correct for $1000 dollars. Choose your next category...


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> "Make any Star Wars and it's good enough"?   I'm sure that's what Disney wants but I doubt if you went to a comic con and polled the fans you'd get that kinda latitude.
> 
> Agree to disagree.



If we learned anything from the prequels, and all the garbage between Episode VI and Episode I, yes. That's exactly what happened.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Epcot Starbucks Tumblr

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photos-new-epcot-starbucks-tumbler-celebrates-35-years-discovery/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> If we learned anything from the prequels, and all the garbage between Episode VI and Episode I, yes. That's exactly what happened.



Again...disagreement is ok.

Why do you think it's "stronger" after prequels?  Just more saturated...not poised for longterm stability.

Don't see it that way. But ok.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Again...disagreement is ok.
> 
> Why do you think it's "stronger" after prequels?  Just more saturated...not poised for longterm stability.
> 
> Don't see it that way. But ok.



I think it's stronger because I see the next generation. My kids, their friends, my nephews who played with my toys until passing them to my kids, the line at our small local comicon during the "kids breakfast" for pics with Rey and BB8, the sheer number of those kids from 5 to 15 wearing Star Wars prequel costumes, the little ones lined up at Jedi Training... as long as there is a next generation that has been sucked in, there is long term stability.

And none of that is 2 strong movie boxes, the expected crowds for the new lands, the announced hotel... this isn't fans making a statement of love, this is bean counters doing the research to know it is there.

There is literally nothing that says the franchise is stumbling. And if it didn't stumble after the prequels the movies are going to have to really suck, consistently and for a long time, to do real damage.

So you can disagree and that's fine, but there just aren't any facts on your side I can find.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> I think it's stronger because I see the next generation. My kids, their friends, my nephews who played with my toys until passing them to my kids, the line at our small local comicon during the "kids breakfast" for pics with Rey and BB8, the sheer number of those kids from 5 to 15 wearing Star Wars prequel costumes, the little ones lined up at Jedi Training... as long as there is a next generation that has been sucked in, there is long term stability.
> 
> And none of that is 2 strong movie boxes, the expected crowds for the new lands, the announced hotel... this isn't fans making a statement of love, this is bean counters doing the research to know it is there.
> 
> There is literally nothing that says the franchise is stumbling. And if it didn't stumble after the prequels the movies are going to have to really suck, consistently and for a long time, to do real damage.
> 
> So you can disagree and that's fine, but there just aren't any facts on your side I can find.



Nobody said the franchise is "stumbling"...I think they have eroded a lot of the benefit of the doubt from diehards...That's all.

Any old crap isn't gonna cut it forever...just my opinion.

And your experience is just your experience...just like mine is mine.

And while I see my kids and their friends acknowledging Star Wars...not a lot of toys/shirts/etc around the schoolyard.

It's a "thing"...but it doesn't seem like it's as big of a deal as it could be.


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> That's how the next movie made almost a billion dollars. Say it with me, almost a billion dollars.



Actually over $2 Billion and over $1 Billion World Wide $3 Billion not $1.5 Billion..

And Rogue One was as amazing of an addition as I could have ever dreamt possible.

It actually has made A New Hope even better.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> And your experience is just your experience...just like mine is mine.




Well yes. But my experience is backed up by all those lovely numbers and facts that happened after the crappy prequels, showing exactly what happens when SW puts out bad movies. People still are immensely devoted to the franchise. Your experience is backed up by?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So it's rumored that last Jedi tickets will go on sale sometime next Monday, maybe after the trailer airs during Monday night football.

I don't think I'll have as rough as time as I did for the force awakens when I was trying to book for the El cap theater.

I will be at WDW though so I'll want opening show at AMC Disney springs. Hope that won't be as hard a ticket to get.


----------



## jknezek

jade1 said:


> Actually over $2 Billion and over $1 Billion World Wide $3 Billion not $1.5 Billion..
> 
> And Rogue One was as amazing of an addition as I could have ever dreamt possible.
> 
> It actually has made A New Hope even better.




I think the numbers I quoted were domestic box offices. But yeah, a lot of money.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Well yes. But my experience is backed up by all those lovely numbers and facts that happened after the crappy prequels, showing exactly what happens when SW puts out bad movies. People still are immensely devoted to the franchise. Your experience is backed up by?



You want me to prove an unknown? As in how Star Wars would be now if Lucas hadn't started a tire fire?

How would you like that phrased?

My opinion is Star Wars was damaged greatly - even if it still makes gobs - and that disney dare not make crap...to be honest.

That doesn't mean a chapter 11 filing is imminent.

I don't see the issue with that other than your kids Halloween costumes...it's ok...

I'll own it when I go too far.  This isn't one of those times.


----------



## jknezek

Nah. I just started down this road because I laughed at the office when you said Star Wars fans were discerning and unforgiving. I don't understand your point at all. I'm not good at watching people cling to things when every fact available is against them, but it's a sadly common attribute on the internet.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Nah. I just started down this road because I laughed at the office when you said Star Wars fans were discerning and unforgiving. I don't understand your point at all. I'm not good at watching people cling to things when every fact available is against them, but it's a sadly common attribute on the internet.



Some definitely are...I think of our demographic (the core)...many are.

That doesn't mean toys don't sell...but I don't think disney has carte Blanche to go off the rails.

What middle aged Star Wars fans do you know that aren't critical?  They have the credit cards.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it's rumored that last Jedi tickets will go on sale sometime next Monday, maybe after the trailer airs during Monday night football.
> 
> I don't think I'll have as rough as time as I did for the force awakens when I was trying to book for the El cap theater.
> 
> I will be at WDW though so I'll want opening show at AMC Disney springs. Hope that won't be as hard a ticket to get.


That's what happened when the Force Awakens trailer debuted on MNF. So, I would assume this rumor is true.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

There's been no official confirmation of the trailer and ticket sales...

However it's very likely the trailer will show at the New York comic con on Saturday and likely would then go on abc/espn per pattern this Monday night.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Nah. I just started down this road because I laughed at the office when you said Star Wars fans were discerning and unforgiving. I don't understand your point at all. I'm not good at watching people cling to things when every fact available is against them, but it's a sadly common attribute on the internet.





lockedoutlogic said:


> Some definitely are...I think of our demographic (the core)...many are.
> 
> That doesn't mean toys don't sell...but I don't think disney has carte Blanche to go off the rails.
> 
> What middle aged Star Wars fans do you know that aren't critical?  They have the credit cards.



Can we take this elsewhere?

As always great discussion but not really anything related to anything in the news.


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Some definitely are...I think of our demographic (the core)...many are.
> 
> That doesn't mean toys don't sell...but I don't think disney has carte Blanche to go off the rails.
> 
> What middle aged Star Wars fans do you know that aren't critical?  They have be credit cards.




Critical? Somewhat. But I bet most of the core went and saw at least 2 of the prequels in theaters and pretty much all of the core went to see Episode VII. So as critical as it may be, it certainly was forgiving following those prequels. Most of it will go see Episode VIII. I don't know too many people that were turned off after Episode VII, certainly fewer were upset about that than Episode I, II or III in my experience. Most of the guys my age with kids are happy to keep showing not just the originals but the prequels to their kids. So the prequels were forgiven in deed if certainly not forgotten. I'm not so sure about Han Solo. That one might be a mistake.

Anyway, I think we can both (maybe?) agree we beat this one to death. It was a slow day, so no harm done I guess.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> There's been no official confirmation of the trailer and ticket sales...
> 
> However it's very likely the trailer will show at the New York comic con on Saturday and likely would then go on abc/espn per pattern this Monday night.


They do have a large Last Jedi set up at NY Comic-Con


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Can we take this elsewhere?
> 
> As always great discussion but not really anything related to anything in the news.



You know what I'm gonna say:

What's new?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> They do have a large Last Jedi set up at NY Comic-Con



I know...against my better judgement, I'm taking my kid


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Critical? Somewhat. But I bet most of the core went and saw at least 2 of the prequels in theaters and pretty much all of the core went to see Episode VII. So as critical as it may be, it certainly was forgiving following those prequels. Most of it will go see Episode VIII. I don't know too many people that were turned off after Episode VII, certainly fewer were upset about that than Episode I, II or III in my experience. *Most of the guys my age with kids are happy to keep showing not just the originals but the prequels to their kids. So the prequels were forgiven in deed if certainly not forgotten.* I'm not so sure about Han Solo. That one might be a mistake.
> 
> Anyway, I think we can both (maybe?) agree we beat this one to death. It was a slow day, so no harm done I guess.



Ok...now this is a medical emergency...

Who in the hell have you been hanging out with?!?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've certainly never forgiven the prequels. I think it is quite possible that on a technical level, Attack of the Clones may be in competition for the worst movie ever.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> My opinion is Star Wars was damaged greatly - even if it still makes gobs - and that disney dare not make crap...to be honest.



Not that I want to turn this into a Star Wars debate thread - but it was really critical for Episode VII and even Rogue One to be good movies - and they were. Probably even episode VIII needs to be resonably good, but if they have a stinker after that, I think they would survive.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've certainly never forgiven the prequels. I think it is quite possible that on a technical level, Attack of the Clones may be in competition for the worst movie ever.



T H A N K.   Y O U


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Not that I want to turn this into a Star Wars debate thread - but it was really critical for Episode VII and even Rogue One to be good movies - and they were. Probably even episode VIII needs to be resonably good, but if they have a stinker after that, I think they would survive.



I have really high hopes for Last Jedi. Every time I hear Rian Johnson talk about filming it I get really excited. Carrie Fisher helped him with the script, so it can't be bad


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Not that I want to turn this into a Star Wars debate thread - but it was really critical for Episode VII and even Rogue One to be good movies - and they were. Probably even episode VIII needs to be resonably good, but if they have a stinker after that, I think they would survive.



Ok...not to debate

I think one was a "B+" and one That started at a "B" and now has slid Into the lower "C" range...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have really high hopes for Last Jedi. Every time I hear Rian Johnson talk about filming it I get really excited. Carrie Fisher helped him with the script, so it can't be bad



I get the opposite...I feel like he is in over his head.  We'll see soon.  Hoping hamill's part is good...that and snoke would probably be enough.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DCA Update

http://micechat.com/172369-dca-photo-update-cuckoo-coco/


----------



## rteetz

*News

“Coco” Soundtrack Features Original Songs, A Memorable Score And Traditional Mexican Sounds*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disneyland Paris Announces Disney FanDaze: The Ultimate Fan Event*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> DCA Update
> 
> http://micechat.com/172369-dca-photo-update-cuckoo-coco/



I like the paradise pier Starbucks mug...hello, eBay


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I like the paradise pier Starbucks mug...hello, eBay



Man, you have to develop better west coast contacts...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Man, you have to develop better west coast contacts...



I walked with one of Trader Sam's haunted mansion mugs last year...

But you know me...while generally speaking I think chasing disney Chinese product is pretty low rent (or with many here...not paying the rent)...I do have a few exceptions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> “Coco” Soundtrack Features Original Songs, A Memorable Score And Traditional Mexican Sounds*



I still don't get why the trailer uses "Bittersweet Symphony" as the music given how important the actual music in the movie is to the story

Side note, we went to see Tangled in the theaters last weekend and they had a (at least new to me) trailer for Coco and it definitely made it seem more interesting to me than what I had seen prior.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> I walked with one of Trader Sam's haunted mansion mugs last year...
> 
> But you know me...while generally speaking I think chasing disney Chinese product is pretty low rent (or with many here...not paying the rent)...I do have a few exceptions.



How'd you get one of the Halloween mugs? I really wanted one last year but we did not have a trip planned.

Going to WDW this year over Halloween and I hope to get one.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I still don't get why the trailer uses "Bittersweet Symphony" as the music given how important the actual music in the movie is to the story
> 
> Side note, we went to see Tangled in the theaters last weekend and they had a (at least new to me) trailer for Coco and it definitely made it seem more interesting to me than what I had seen prior.



Ah nice, I've been wanting to see one of the Disney princess movies in theaters, I think Princess and the Frog is next.

The music songs pick for trailers sometimes confuses me. For example, the trailer song for Force Awakens was better than anything that was in the actual movie (in my opinion, anyway). So I'm confused as to why it never showed up in the score.


----------



## romitaz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Nobody said the franchise is "stumbling"...I think they have eroded a lot of the benefit of the doubt from diehards...That's all.
> 
> Any old crap isn't gonna cut it forever...just my opinion.
> 
> And your experience is just your experience...just like mine is mine.
> 
> And while I see my kids and their friends acknowledging Star Wars...not a lot of toys/shirts/etc around the schoolyard.
> 
> It's a "thing"...but it doesn't seem like it's as big of a deal as it could be.




OK, I am one of the "Die Hard" fans.  The issues with said fans as they are now in their 40's - 60's and in fact will begin to "die hard" all on their own.  Pun intended.

I see the HUGE deal that Star Wars has become to the generations that REALLY matters. The much younger ones than us.  Judging from the shear number of little Jedi's at the parks last week, we really don't matter anymore. The fan-base is growing, not shrinking.  It's the old geezers like us that are shrinking.  I, for one, did not mind the prequels.  Could they have done better?  Yes, but I saw my nephews and nieces come out of the theater awestruck and knew that another generation had been hooked.  Even with "crappy" prequels.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How'd you get one of the Halloween mugs? I really wanted one last year but we did not have a trip planned.
> 
> Going to WDW this year over Halloween and I hope to get one.
> .



I was staying at the Disneyland hotel and they happened to open the line right when we're walking by...so it was on a 2 minute wait. I was trying to get more than 1 but it was only a partial shipment and they would only sell me one at that time.

Later in the day/week there was at least an hour+ line.

I never opened it...stashed somewhere


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How'd you get one of the Halloween mugs? I really wanted one last year but we did not have a trip planned.
> 
> Going to WDW this year over Halloween and I hope to get one.


Line up early based on what I saw from last year. It was incredibly popular.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

romitaz said:


> OK, I am one of the "Die Hard" fans.  The issues with said fans as they are now in their 40's - 60's and in fact will begin to "die hard" all on their own.  Pun intended.
> 
> I see the HUGE deal that Star Wars has become to the generations that REALLY matters. The much younger ones than us.  Judging from the shear number of little Jedi's at the parks last week, we really don't matter anymore. The fan-base is growing, not shrinking.  It's the old geezers like us that are shrinking.  I, for one, did not mind the prequels.  Could they have done better?  Yes, but I saw my nephews and nieces come out of the theater awestruck and knew that another generation had been hooked.  Even with "crappy" prequels.



I don't think the fanbase is shrinking...I think it is going to fall more into any normal style fanbase - which it never was...

And the prequels were beyond off and an outright mistake.  It was the backstory everyone wishes they didn't know now (come on...ADMIT IT!)

Bad news for everyone on that "old fan front" her at the Dis:
I went to the doctor today and they can't find anything terminal...you're stuck with me for the time being...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> I was staying at the Disneyland hotel and they happened to open the line right when we're walking by...so it was on a 2 minute wait. I was trying to get more than 1 but it was only a partial shipment and they would only sell me one at that time.
> 
> Later in the day/week there was at least an hour+ line.
> 
> I never opened it...stashed somewhere



True Disney magic hahaha.



rteetz said:


> Line up early based on what I saw from last year. It was incredibly popular.



The Disney Parks blog announced that they would be sold this year, but i still haven't heard anything about it. I think I assumed they'd start selling them in October, but nothing yet.

Hopefully they ordered more than last year.

I'll be there the week of Halloween and I won't have park tickets, I'm just attending Universal's HHN and one MNSSHP at night. I'll be working remotely so I am more than willing to take my laptop and sit in line.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sounds like you'll be hanging at the poly a lot, Buckeye


----------



## romitaz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I went to the doctor today and they can't find anything terminal...you're stuck with me for the time being...


There is always tomorrow.  Till there isn't...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sounds like you'll be hanging at the poly a lot, Buckeye



Probably, I do love that hotel. It's either that or work in the hotel room.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Probably, I do love that hotel. It's either that or work in the hotel room.



Yeah...

...the thing that detracts from the poly for me...honest to god...the amount of smokers outside everywhere near the rooms.

It's 2017...let's move on like the rest of humanity, please?

"I've been coming here since opening...cough cough..."

Blah blah blah


----------



## sachilles

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...
> 
> ...the thing that detracts from the poly for me...honest to god...the amount of smokers outside everywhere near the rooms.
> 
> It's 2017...let's move on like the rest of humanity, please?
> 
> "I've been coming here since opening...cough cough..."
> 
> Blah blah blah


Funny on our last visit we spent one night at AoA, and there were a ton of smokers. Yet at Port Orleans Riverside, Saratoga and CBR, I don't remember seeing many at all. Could have been time of day, or clientelle. AoA had a very south american flair while we were there.


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> Star wars never left the main stream consciousness from 1983- 1995 in a pre internet world...
> 
> It's not a modern movie "franchise" like the fast and the furious.
> 
> It was instrumental in creating modern Hollywood.
> 
> You give Star Wars and it's fans too little credit...and 5 year olds who play with a toy for a week and teens buying a $22 imax ticket today too much.
> 
> But we will ultimately see...make bad Star Wars and see what happens.



You've got to be kidding. It survived both Lucas' CGI follies when going to disc and the god awful prequels. JJ's love of lens flare ain't going to do it in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Funny on our last visit we spent one night at AoA, and there were a ton of smokers. Yet at Port Orleans Riverside, Saratoga and CBR, I don't remember seeing many at all. Could have been time of day, or clientelle. AoA had a very south american flair while we were there.



Last time I was there I went for a run around hourglass lake which is presented as the running path ... but it is also where a lot of the smoking sections where and was pretty annoying to have to go through a bunch of smoke and smokers while running


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Q-man said:


> You've got to be kidding. It survived both Lucas' CGI follies when going to disc and the god awful prequels. JJ's love of lens flare ain't going to do it in.



I treat that as a painful, 6 year mulligan...don't know there'll be another...

And remember: JJ made a GREAT movie...not a canned reboot.  I'm told that everyday here


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Last time I was there I went for a run around hourglass lake which is presented as the running path ... but it is also where a lot of the smoking sections where and was pretty annoying to have to go through a bunch of smoke and smokers while running



Yeah...I can see that.

My favorites are crescent lake and Saratoga/downtown


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I treat that as a painful, 6 year mulligan...don't know there'll be another...
> 
> And remember: *JJ made a GREAT movie...not a canned reboot*.  I'm told that everyday here



I am the position that what he made is both ... very much a reboot/remake of the formula used in episode IV - but a very enjoyable and well made one


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am the position that what he made is both ... very much a reboot/remake of the formula used in episode IV - but a very enjoyable and well made one



I've spent two years trying to figure out what exactly bothers the hell out of me about that movie...

It's a reboot...but it's not that.

I think it's arrogance about how "great" abrams did...all the back patting...and fords involvement.

I think it's very much like avatar to me: big gate but no lasting pull.


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> I treat that as a painful, 6 year mulligan...don't know there'll be another...
> 
> And remember: JJ made a GREAT movie...not a canned reboot.  I'm told that everyday here



I think he made a fun movie that did a fairly good job of paying homage to the first trilogy. While it may have tilted a bit too far into being a copy I still enjoyed it better than the prequel movies.

I am excited that Mark Hamill is pleased with where they are taking Luke's character.  But, Mark is on my list for who you'd like to have dinner with as I'm fascinated by his transformation from pissed off about being stereotyped as a young actor to not only accepting but embracing being a cultural icon from the role.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Q-man said:


> I am excited that Mark Hamill is pleased with where they are taking Luke's character.  But, Mark is on my list for who you'd like to have dinner with as I'm fascinated by his transformation from pissed off about being stereotyped as a young actor to accepting, and even embracing, being a culture icon from the role.



I've gotten some mixed vibes from him. Throughout the process.

Mark Hamill IS Star Wars...he was considered a poor actor at the time...but remember that the idea of the space odyssey with grit was new at the time...who else even tried?  SHATNER? In retrospect, he was working without a net...

Lol...Irv Kersner never waivered that Hamill carried empire.  And that made the whole thing gel.  Without him there is no yoda or the deep sinister Vader...he was the whole shebang.  I thought he provided all the emotion to jedi too...which is wrongfully underrated.

I hope...that this isn't another poor swan song vehicle here...please don't do that and shove more cheap talent (boyega, Ridley) down my throat...trust in the force on this one.

And then abrams says "he should win an oscar". What in the hell would abrams know about oscars?


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disneyland Paris will get Mission Breakout for their tower of terror. Work will begin in 2018 with it opening in 2019.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disneyland Paris will get Mission Breakout for their tower of terror. Work will begin in 2018 with it opening in 2019.



This has me slightly worried for Orlando's version.  Of course, the new GOTG ride coming to Epcot makes it less likely.


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> I've gotten some mixed vibes from him. Throughout the process.
> 
> Mark Hamill IS Star Wars...he was considered a poor actor at the time...but remember that the idea of the space odyssey with grit was new at the time...who else even tried?  SHATNER? In retrospect, he was working without a net...
> 
> *Lol...Irv Kersner never waivered that Hamill carried empire.  And that made the whole thing gel.*  Without him there is no yoda or the deep sinister Vader...he was the whole shebang.  I thought he provided all the emotion to jedi too...which is wrongfully underrated.
> 
> I hope...that this isn't another poor swan song vehicle here...please don't do that and shove more cheap talent (boyega, Ridley) down my throat...trust in the force on this one.
> 
> And then abrams says "he should win an oscar". What in the hell would abrams know about oscars?



But was that from his acting or his boy next door qualities?  Keep in mind where Hamill was as an actor in the first movie when throwing Boyega and Ridley under the bus.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> This has me slightly worried for Orlando's version.  Of course, the new GOTG ride coming to Epcot makes it less likely.


I wouldn’t be worried. The Paris tower is exactly like the Anaheim version was. The Orlando version is different.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> But was that from his acting or his boy next door qualities?  Keep in mind where Hamill was as an actor in the first movie when throwing Boyega and Ridley under the bus.


Can we move on or take this to a new thread please?


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disneyland Paris will get Mission Breakout for their tower of terror. Work will begin in 2018 with it opening in 2019.




The noose is closing. Mission Breakout on one side, a rethemed RnRC to Dr. Strange on the other, a trip through the mirror world anyone?, and one additional ride from a character they can use and all of sudden there is a Marvel land called Superhero Central in Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> The noose is closing. Mission Breakout on one side, a rethemed RnRC to Dr. Strange on the other, a trip through the mirror world anyone?, and one additional ride from a character they can use and all of sudden there is a Marvel land called Superhero Central in Orlando.


No.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> The noose is closing. Mission Breakout on one side, a rethemed RnRC to Dr. Strange on the other, a trip through the mirror world anyone?, and one additional ride from a character they can use and all of sudden there is a Marvel land called Superhero Central in Orlando.



Since when is RRC getting a re-theme?


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Since when is RRC getting a re-theme?


It's not. It was a morbid joke.


----------



## amberpi

Reddog1134 said:


> This has me slightly worried for Orlando's version.  Of course, the new GOTG ride coming to Epcot makes it less likely.



I think that absolutely insulates the original for Orlando, also, they want things a bit different on the coasts, which is awesome for those of us who enjoy both sets of parks.


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> This has me slightly worried for Orlando's version.  Of course, the new GOTG ride coming to Epcot makes it less likely.



Seems hard to believe they would put TWO "new" GotG thrill rides in Orlando in separate parks. Not to say it's not possible, but it just would seem very odd to me.


----------



## DISnewjersey

jknezek said:


> It's not. It was a morbid joke.



However RnRC desperately needs a re-theme. I love Aerosmith but we need something fresh there. I would imagine it’d be pretty easy to retheme that attraction too but I guess they have an active contract with Aerosmith.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Q-man said:


> But was that from his acting or his boy next door qualities?  Keep in mind where Hamill was as an actor in the first movie when throwing Boyega and Ridley under the bus.



Well... you can't timewarp anyone back to the pre-Reagan era when empire was shot...

Like I said: kershner said Hamill made empire...and few would argue that the bridge is the meat of the trilogy...

Yoda doesn't work without him...and the puppet yoda was the best character in many ways... frank oz has praised him for 35 years for that as well.

This isn't coming from my subconscious...honestly.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I think that absolutely insulates the original for Orlando, also, they want things a bit different on the coasts, which is awesome for those of us who enjoy both sets of parks.



Disagree totally...

They do nothing but forced IP tie ins now...it's part of the "strategy" if you call it that...to use the parks to buy more product on other platforms...

Just my take.  I don't think they will leave Tower...even though that is a crime on the order of imagination!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> The noose is closing. Mission Breakout on one side, a rethemed RnRC to Dr. Strange on the other, a trip through the mirror world anyone?, and one additional ride from a character they can use and all of sudden there is a Marvel land called Superhero Central in Orlando.



I agree 100%...

This could be a pathetic attempt at "marvel lite"...without any of the valuable franchises.  And with hardly any investment.

That's so "un-disney" that it's hard to comprehend...


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I agree 100%...
> 
> This could be a pathetic attempt at "marvel lite"...without any of the valuable franchises.  And with hardly any investment.
> 
> That's so "un-disney" that it's hard to comprehend...


One can only wish Robert has walked off into the sunset before it gets to that point.

If tower gets changed we storm the bastille


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> One can only wish Robert has walked off into the sunset before it gets to that point.
> 
> If tower gets changed we storm the bastille



Did you see?  He "really promises" to quit in 2019...

Until some impassioned plea by the Wall Street hacks that run corporate.


----------



## luisov

I doubt they are turning the Orlando version into Mission Breakout. However, that doesn't mean that they won't come up with a different IP at some point. It all depends on how well the Twilight Zone is selling merchandise these days.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> I doubt they are turning the Orlando version into Mission Breakout. However, that doesn't mean that they won't come up with a different IP at some point. It all depends on how well the Twilight Zone is selling merchandise these days.



I don't think it's even merchandise anymore...at least not in the park...

I think it's the peanuts they pay cbs for the license...stripping out everything but the wings and the engine.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Did you see?  He "really promises" to quit in 2019...
> 
> Until some impassioned plea by the Wall Street hacks that run corporate.



I love your constant optimism, lol! Seriously, you make me feel like less of the cold hearted, children hating grinch that I am.

In seriousness, how does announcing a new ride, or how did announcing Pandora, years in advance increase profits. If anything, I'd think that the "once in the lifetime" crowd would put off trips and they can't be converted to return clients, or DVC owners if they never put in that first trip. I mean, my folks didn't know I was going to lose my stuff the first time we went to WDW, and more significantly Epcot, and my dad didn't realize he could stay at a decent hotel and drink at his daughter's new favorite vacation place. They ended up taking me and then my brother too almost every year thereafter. Its a pretty common story, right?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I love your constant optimism, lol! Seriously, you make me feel like less of the cold hearted, children hating grinch that I am.
> 
> In seriousness, how does announcing a new ride, or how did announcing Pandora, years in advance increase profits. If anything, I'd think that the "once in the lifetime" crowd would put off trips and they can't be converted to return clients, or DVC owners if they never put in that first trip. I mean, my folks didn't know I was going to lose my stuff the first time we went to WDW, and more significantly Epcot, and my dad didn't realize he could stay at a decent hotel and drink at his daughter's new favorite vacation place. They ended up taking me and then my brother too almost every year thereafter. Its a pretty common story, right?



I'm no analyst...but I can make some reasonable assumptions:

Announcing things a decade in advance could be seen two important ways:
1. It created stability to investors by guaranteeing that the business will be maintained or grow 5+ years out.
2. It created stability to investors by scheduling/limiting the outlays over time to reap before they sow...

It's Dutch door action below SoHo...


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I'm no analyst...but I can make some reasonable assumptions:
> 
> Announcing things a decade in advance could be seen two important ways:
> 1. It created stability to investors by guaranteeing that the business will be maintained or grow 5+ years out.
> 2. It created stability to investors by scheduling/limiting the outlays over time to reap before they sow...
> 
> It's Dutch door action below SoHo...



I guess that's a perspective. I'm not suggesting that they should/could do all of the additions they have all at once due to the cap x limiter, just don't announce crap YEARS out. I think for the investors simply outlining a plan for expansion would be enough without having potential clients put for vacations. IDK about the hospitality industry though. As a WDW parks consumer though, its maddening.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I guess that's a perspective. I'm not suggesting that they should/could do all of the additions they have all at once due to the cap x limiter, just don't announce crap YEARS out. I think for the investors simply outlining a plan for expansion would be enough without having potential clients put for vacations. IDK about the hospitality industry though. As a WDW parks consumer though, its maddening.


On this...we agree...

I think that their advance announcements are self defeating...
At their price level, saying "coming soon" for years aggravates some to highlight how long it goes in between developments and makes them wonder if they're paying for something they won't get to see?   That's not first timers...but a huge myth around here is that wdw is attended by like 90% first timers.  Wrong.  My numbers are antiquated...but I have seen the numbers...and statistics don't flip as much as to get it to that.  Not even close.

Anyway...I'm a big fan of capital planning. Such as colleges and university and urban projects.   Always have 5 or 10 things in the pipeline...you still budget but it feels on the ground like something is always around the corner.

We're still feeling the effects of the management shutting down construction for a decade in 1999...it's the failure that hasn't gone away.  That's why these things are so aggravating.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think it's even merchandise anymore...at least not in the park...
> 
> I think it's the peanuts they pay cbs for the license...stripping out everything but the wings and the engine.


I at least would argue ToT merchandise sells pretty well in the parks. And it’s honestly pretty decent stuff, they’ve always had pretty cool shirts and such for the ride.

I’m also hoping bob jumps ship so he can run for President in 2020 (not that I want him to be president but it’d give him something to do that isn’t running Disney)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I at least would argue ToT merchandise sells pretty well in the parks. And it’s honestly pretty decent stuff, they’ve always had pretty cool shirts and such for the ride.
> 
> I’m also hoping bob jumps ship so he can run for President in 2020 (not that I want him to be president but it’d give him something to do that isn’t running Disney)



Iger running for president would be the textbook definition of "killing two birds with one stone"


----------



## danikoski

luisov said:


> I doubt they are turning the Orlando version into Mission Breakout. However, that doesn't mean that they won't come up with a different IP at some point. It all depends on how well the Twilight Zone is selling merchandise these days.



I would love to see that Sunset Blvd area turned into a villains land. I think it's high time the villains get some play outside of Halloween time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> I would love to see that Sunset Blvd area turned into a villains land. I think it's high time the villains get some play outside of Halloween time.



How many years have people been pushing the villains angle though?

The reality is it's not happening unless they have a lot more space to fill and I believe we will never see another theme park in wdw...


----------



## rteetz

I don't see Tower of terror becoming guardians in WDW. That doesn't rule out something else though. We know it won't happen in Florida prior to 2021, and at that point how relevant is GOTG? You will have the guardians attraction already in Epcot. Is GOTG really big enough for 2 attractions? 

I don't believe ToT will last forever but I don't see it becoming GOTG:MB anytime soon.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think it's even merchandise anymore...at least not in the park...
> 
> I think it's the peanuts they pay cbs for the license...stripping out everything but the wings and the engine.


I plan on buying the ToT sweatshirt when I go in 3 weeks. I have it pinned on pinterest and everything!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I don't see Tower of terror becoming guardians in WDW. That doesn't rule out something else though. We know it won't happen in Florida prior to 2021, and at that point how relevant is GOTG? You will have the guardians attraction already in Epcot. Is GOTG really big enough for 2 attractions?
> 
> I don't believe ToT will last forever but I don't see it becoming GOTG:MB anytime soon.


Honestly I will have a coniption. I will storm the castle. I will break down Bob Iger (or whothefrickever)'s door


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I don't see Tower of terror becoming guardians in WDW. That doesn't rule out something else though. We know it won't happen in Florida prior to 2021, and at that point how relevant is GOTG? You will have the guardians attraction already in Epcot. Is GOTG really big enough for 2 attractions?
> 
> I don't believe ToT will last forever but I don't see it becoming GOTG:MB anytime soon.


In my mind orlando tower is a “classic” akin to haunted mansion or pirates of the Caribbean. Doesn’t mean the honchos see it that way however


----------



## Keels

I know people (me included!) hated changing ToT over to GotG at DCA ... but, man. The ride is LEGIT, dare I say better than ToT. You're in constant motion with the lifts and drops and all that. Also, since the elevator cars never went through the hologram room like ToT at WDW, the theming once you got on the ride was almost non-existent.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> DCA Update
> 
> http://micechat.com/172369-dca-photo-update-cuckoo-coco/



Buried in this DCA photo update is a note (rumor) that Marvel Land is on hold due to the problems with the Eastern Gateway project and the Anaheim City Council...

I hadn't read this is in their MiceAge update, but I could have skimmed over it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

ej119 said:


> Buried in this DCA photo update is a note (rumor) that Marvel Land is on hold due to the problems with the Eastern Gateway project and the Anaheim City Council...
> 
> I hadn't read this is in their MiceAge update, but I could have skimmed over it.



The Anaheim council had a couple of hardliners elected to it and they flipped on disney...they've got a lot of problems coming...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Honestly I will have a coniption. I will storm the castle. I will break down Bob Iger (or whothefrickever)'s door


----------



## MommaBerd

lockedoutlogic said:


> The Anaheim council had a couple of hardliners elected to it and they flipped on disney...they've got a lot of problems coming...



Yep. I think @TheMaxRebo posted an article from the LA Times about a week ago. It was an interesting read. Disney definitely has to change their approach with the City Council. Some of the campaign tactics cited really made me cringe, but politics is dirty no matter what or who. 

You can’t blame the problems of Anaheim on a single company. However, I think Disney needs to come up with some ideas about how to partner with the city to address some of the issues plaguing the community. Make it less of an us against them; evil corporation vs. “the people.” Maybe some education and jobs programs, maybe funding grants for community organizations...I’m sure people smarter than me can generate some solutions that ease the tensions and create win-wins. And maybe they have...but the Times didn’t report on it. Regardless, they are facing a big problem.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> I don't see Tower of terror becoming guardians in WDW. That doesn't rule out something else though. We know it won't happen in Florida prior to 2021, and at that point how relevant is GOTG? You will have the guardians attraction already in Epcot. Is GOTG really big enough for 2 attractions?
> 
> I don't believe ToT will last forever but I don't see it becoming GOTG:MB anytime soon.


First I agree with you on ToT is safe in DHS, at least not going to be GotG.  I am not sure on the two rides part, as I believe there is still a plan to potentially make WoL in Epcot more GotG at some point.  Not sure if that is still valid.

To me IF GotG is the only real Marvel piece they can push in WDW for now, they will push it more than just the one ride.  JMO.

but I do think at some point ToT gets a minor change, and the Twilight aspect gets lost.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> First I agree with you on ToT is safe in DHS, at least not going to be GotG.  I am not sure on the two rides part, as I believe there is still a plan to potentially make WoL in Epcot more GotG at some point.  Not sure if that is still valid.
> 
> To me IF GotG is the only real Marvel piece they can push in WDW for now, they will push it more than just the one ride.  JMO.
> 
> but I do think at some point ToT gets a minor change,* and the Twilight aspect gets lost*.



I can see that - especially if they will be paying the license now for only one ride location vs 3

And I think it can still be a very similar experience without that ... I don't think it *needs* the Twilight Zone connection to be great


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I would be ashamed of WDW if TOT was even in discussions to need a change. What with all the other rides that could use updates/changes. *cough cough* the Stitch attraction that will now be a meet and greet space.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> First I agree with you on ToT is safe in DHS, at least not going to be GotG.  I am not sure on the two rides part, as I believe there is still a plan to potentially make WoL in Epcot more GotG at some point.  Not sure if that is still valid.
> 
> To me IF GotG is the only real Marvel piece they can push in WDW for now, they will push it more than just the one ride.  JMO.
> 
> but I do think at some point ToT gets a minor change, and the Twilight aspect gets lost.


I was more thinking about GOTG being in two different parks at WDW. I could see them expanding the GOTG to WoL eventually but that is right next door to the coaster.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Phicinfan said:


> First I agree with you on ToT is safe in DHS, at least not going to be GotG.  I am not sure on the two rides part, as I believe there is still a plan to potentially make WoL in Epcot more GotG at some point.  Not sure if that is still valid.



Just wonder where they would have the events for the Food & Wine Festival if the Wonders of Life Pavilion is closed?  Most of the beverage seminars and cooking demonstrations are held in that building.  I think its also used for Flower & Garden Festival and Festival of the Arts.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Captain’s Grille Closes, Yachtsman Steakhouse Adds Breakfast & Lunch Ahead of New Restaurant Opening at Yacht Club*


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wonder where they would have the events for the Food & Wine Festival if the Wonders of Life Pavilion is closed?  Most of the beverage seminars and cooking demonstrations are held in that building.  I think its also used for Flower & Garden Festival and Festival of the Arts.


World Showplace perhaps? I have a feeling they could find space for that kind of stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: New Mini Tea Sets Featuring Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Frozen, Peter Pan, and More Released at Disney Parks*


----------



## splash327

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wonder where they would have the events for the Food & Wine Festival if the Wonders of Life Pavilion is closed?  Most of the beverage seminars and cooking demonstrations are held in that building.  I think its also used for Flower & Garden Festival and Festival of the Arts.



Couldn't they use the Millennial Village space between Canada and England?  Or Odyssey?


----------



## rteetz

*News

Star Wars A Galaxy Far, Far Away to close for mobile stage introduction*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Ferrytale Fireworks - A Sparking Dessert Cruise returns to the Seven Seas Lagoon*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> World Showplace perhaps? I have a feeling they could find space for that kind of stuff.



could maybe use the Odyssey building as well.


I am sure they could figure something out if they really wanted to use the WoL building


----------



## danikoski

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wonder where they would have the events for the Food & Wine Festival if the Wonders of Life Pavilion is closed?  Most of the beverage seminars and cooking demonstrations are held in that building.  I think its also used for Flower & Garden Festival and Festival of the Arts.



They used the Odyssey building for Festival of Arts. It worked pretty well.


----------



## OKW Lover

I suspect the Odyssey building would be a bit small for all the functions currently housed in the festival center.  Merchandise, wine shop and seminars all at once would be a lot of stuff to fit in there.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> I don't believe ToT will last forever but I don't see it becoming GOTG:MB anytime soon.



I believe that the one in WDW and the one in Tokyo will be safe for the time being.
WDW is the original version and for the time being enough people know of Twilight Zone to keep it going. I believe they're also trying to revive the series?
The Tokyo one was made to have an original story line because people in Japan didn't care or didn't know about the Twilight Zone series.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I suspect the Odyssey building would be a bit small for all the functions currently housed in the festival center.  Merchandise, wine shop and seminars all at once would be a lot of stuff to fit in there.



yeah, couldn't fit everything in there but do seminars there and shops somewhere else, etc - I think they can find the space


----------



## skier_pete

Everyone talks about how Disney wants to get out of the IP deal with CBS for ToT, but come on, how much can that IP be really costing them. Twilight Zone has next to no relevance today other than reruns on MeTV. If CBS is getting $100,000 a year for use of that IP I would be in shock, which is a pittance. And even so, if they wanted to get rid of it, they could cut out the Twilight Zone references pretty easily since they are entirely on video and audio cues, so you could change it to ToT without the TZ.

But in the end, here's what you need to remember...Disney could have easily pushed to do the GotG overlay on ToT in Orlando same as Anaheim, but they didn't. Instead they decided they'd rather spend $200+ million to get GotG into Epcot. That right there tells me they didn't really want to change the ToT to something else. They could have easily saved a big pile of money. Instead they are keeping it. Now, maybe that is related to DHS being almost bereft of things to do, but it still says that ToT is likely safe well into 2019. And even beyond that, once SW:GE opens, they'll still want rides in that park to handle the overflow. So I just think it doesn't make any sense that with where they are right now that it's going to change anytime soon.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> World Showplace perhaps? I have a feeling they could find space for that kind of stuff.



Maybe the Millenia Village or whatever it was called?

ETA: Sorry, saw it was already mentioned...


----------



## DBDiz

romitaz said:


> There is always tomorrow.  Till there isn't...



Another tomorrow, there always is. Until not, it becomes.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Everyone talks about how Disney wants to get out of the IP deal with CBS for ToT, but come on, how much can that IP be really costing them. Twilight Zone has next to no relevance today other than reruns on MeTV. If CBS is getting $100,000 a year for use of that IP I would be in shock, which is a pittance. And even so, if they wanted to get rid of it, they could cut out the Twilight Zone references pretty easily since they are entirely on video and audio cues, so you could change it to ToT without the TZ.
> 
> But in the end, here's what you need to remember...Disney could have easily pushed to do the GotG overlay on ToT in Orlando same as Anaheim, but they didn't. Instead they decided they'd rather spend $200+ million to get GotG into Epcot. That right there tells me they didn't really want to change the ToT to something else. They could have easily saved a big pile of money. Instead they are keeping it. Now, maybe that is related to DHS being almost bereft of things to do, but it still says that ToT is likely safe well into 2019. And even beyond that, once SW:GE opens, they'll still want rides in that park to handle the overflow. So I just think it doesn't make any sense that with where they are right now that it's going to change anytime soon.




I don't think it is so much about spending the money, it's about having a valuable ride, one of the most popular in all of their parks, that isn't promoting one of their own IPs. It's a missed opportunity. Years ago that was never an issue. The partnership with MGM made the park kind of unique that way. But as that has gone away, it is clear Disney's goal is create the most hideous of corporate buzzwords, synergies. First is the name. MGM's tie obviously is long gone, but it was one step. Next they bring Indiana Jones and Star Wars in house. Not that I think the Parks were the driving force for this, but it definitely was on their minds. Then they convert the Great Movie Ride, bringing that to an in house IP.

There is no doubt in my mind ToT and RnRC are on the schedule eventually. These will be brought to in-house IPs so long as this direction remains. Now with Iger maybe leaving in 2019, a new direction may come, but I doubt it. Leverage and synergies are horrible buzzwords, but it's quite clear what Disney is doing.

I wouldn't bet on Mission Breakout, but I think a Disney IP of some kind will eventually get that spot. Some with RnRC, which I think will happen first.


----------



## Disneymom1126

danikoski said:


> I would love to see that Sunset Blvd area turned into a villains land. I think it's high time the villains get some play outside of Halloween time.



I know someone has already talked about this being discussed in the past (I've missed any discussion of it though). I actually like the idea of that section of the park being overrun with Villains. If they re-themed RNR to be villain themed they could leave Tower of Terror as it is (sort of a "scary" villain like ride). They could do a meet and greet, have villain-related food items; there's already a villain store, re-theme the food places, Villain show in place of Beauty and the Beast, etc.


----------



## leholcomb

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ider-man-ride-swinging-web-disneyland-resort/ 

Not sure if this has been posted yet. 

Spidey ride a possibility for DCA.


----------



## danikoski

Disneymom1126 said:


> I know someone has already talked about this being discussed in the past (I've missed any discussion of it though). I actually like the idea of that section of the park being overrun with Villains. If they re-themed RNR to be villain themed they could leave Tower of Terror as it is (sort of a "scary" villain like ride). They could do a meet and greet, have villain-related food items; there's already a villain store, re-theme the food places, Villain show in place of Beauty and the Beast, etc.



The could also expand the land into the animation courtyard area once launch pad moves to SW:GE.... Twilight Zone is creepy, but if they did decide to not pay CBS, they could easily find a villian storyline to go with ToT. Using the character of Dr. Facilier as a connection to bringing other villains through like a portal could work without changing much of the ToT experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

leholcomb said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...ider-man-ride-swinging-web-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet.
> 
> Spidey ride a possibility for DCA.



Per WNT, they comment "it would be safe to assume it’s going in Disney California Adventure at Disneyland Resort, Hong Kong Disneyland, and Walt Disney Studios Paris"


http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/paten...winging-attraction-disney-parks-around-world/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per WNT, they comment "it would be safe to assume it’s going in Disney California Adventure at Disneyland Resort, Hong Kong Disneyland, and Walt Disney Studios Paris"
> 
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/paten...winging-attraction-disney-parks-around-world/


Considering at D23 they said Spiderman would be part of the Marvel expansion at DCA this isn't surprising.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The spiderman ride sounds interesting...but anything they build will be compared to IOA's spiderman ride, which I believe is still one of the best theme park rides I've been on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The spiderman ride sounds interesting...but anything they build will be compared to IOA's spiderman ride, which I believe is still one of the best theme park rides I've been on.



I agree - though at least this makes it look to be a very different ride experience at least


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I talked about Disney Now before, which is just the consolidation of all the Disney channels into one app for streaming. Disney is adding some old Disney shows to Disney Now like Lizzie McGuire, the Proud Family, the Little Mermaid cartoon and That's So Raven. I thought it was interesting because you didn't have access to these shows on Disney's regular Disney channel apps. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - though at least this makes it look to be a very different ride experience at least



It does look like a fun, interesting attraction if it turns out like this.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The spiderman ride sounds interesting...but anything they build will be compared to IOA's spiderman ride, which I believe is still one of the best theme park rides I've been on.



It is my family's favorite ride. When we get to Universal we head straight to Spider-Man before we do anything else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Walls are up around Universe of Energy:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...o---walls-go-up-around-universe-of-energy.htm


----------



## Gusey

I like the mention of Tarzan on the patent. Maybe, the long awaited Tarzan roller coaster might be coming to Animal Kingdom/ Epcot's The Land pavillion? So there might be a Spidey overlay in California and a Tarzan overlay in WDW like Indianna Jones/Dinosaur?


----------



## jknezek

Gusey said:


> I like the mention of Tarzan on the patent. Maybe, the long awaited Tarzan roller coaster might be coming to Animal Kingdom/ Epcot's The Land pavillion? So there might be a Spidey overlay in California and a Tarzan overlay in WDW like Indianna Jones/Dinosaur?




Don't toy with my emotions that way...


----------



## Disneymom1126

danikoski said:


> The could also expand the land into the animation courtyard area once launch pad moves to SW:GE.... Twilight Zone is creepy, but if they did decide to not pay CBS, they could easily find a villian storyline to go with ToT. Using the character of Dr. Facilier as a connection to *bringing other villains through like a portal* could work without changing much of the ToT experience.



Love, love, love this. Also, one of the cars on display down that stretch reminds me of Cruella's Car. Lots of ways they could retheme RNR to be a villain ride.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Gusey said:


> I like the mention of Tarzan on the patent. Maybe, the long awaited Tarzan roller coaster might be coming to Animal Kingdom/ Epcot's The Land pavillion? So there might be a Spidey overlay in California and a Tarzan overlay in WDW like Indianna Jones/Dinosaur?



I’m never going to say no to another coaster in Animal Kingdom. Tarzan makes a lot more sense than Indiana Jones


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

saskdw said:


> It is my family's favorite ride. When we get to Universal we head straight to Spider-Man before we do anything else.



It's my second favorite after Forbidden Journey. I love the way that ride combines 3d screens with real things.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Walls are up around Universe of Energy:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...o---walls-go-up-around-universe-of-energy.htm



I really always liked the design of that building.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I know we do a lot of comparisons to Unviersal rides but has anyone had the chance to ride Justice League: Battle for Metropolis at a Six Flags?

It is, in my opinion, one of the best theme park rides in existence. It's an interactive ride (Buzz Lightyear) but to the level of movement and action as, say, Forbidden Journey.  Additionally, the amount of real objects mixed with screens as you go through the ride is incredible and it's got a good amount of detail. 

It makes Midway Mania and Buzz look pathetic, or at least veerrrryy kid-oriented. I wonder if the new Spiderman ride could be more along those lines. They have the tech and it could be cool!


----------



## Mouse of Mystery

If Disney manages to strongly tie its theme parks worldwide to Marvel, does anyone think that potentially causes Universal to eventually seek another IP? It seems as if Disney is going to one-up Universal on its Marvel presence and shoe-horn whatever it legally can into WDW (Guardians, etc).

We've all been focused on how Universal is going to hold Marvel over WDW's head, but in the meantime, it seems as if Disney is busily walling them in.

Just a thought.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Walls are up around Universe of Energy:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...o---walls-go-up-around-universe-of-energy.htm



Any idea if they'll keep that facade? I love the original FW look. Probably just nostalgia but still.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Any idea if they'll keep that facade? I love the original FW look. Probably just nostalgia but still.



Per the concept art the shape of the building looks to be staying:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know we do a lot of comparisons to Unviersal rides but has anyone had the chance to ride Justice League: Battle for Metropolis at a Six Flags?
> 
> It is, in my opinion, one of the best theme park rides in existence. It's an interactive ride (Buzz Lightyear) but to the level of movement and action as, say, Forbidden Journey.  Additionally, the amount of real objects mixed with screens as you go through the ride is incredible and it's got a good amount of detail.
> 
> It makes Midway Mania and Buzz look pathetic, or at least veerrrryy kid-oriented. I wonder if the new Spiderman ride could be more along those lines. They have the tech and it could be cool!



I was wondering if they could do something like that for the Brave ride rumored to be coming to the U.K. Pavilion - where you are shooting arrows


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Animal Kingdom Welcomes Two Baby Giraffes


----------



## rteetz

*News

Ring in the Year of the Dog With Pluto and Friends at Tokyo Disney Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News

FIRST LOOK: Haunted Mansion Featured in New Disney XD On-Air Promos Created with Walt Disney Imagineering*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mouse of Mystery said:


> If Disney manages to strongly tie its theme parks worldwide to Marvel, does anyone think that potentially causes Universal to eventually seek another IP? It seems as if Disney is going to one-up Universal on its Marvel presence and shoe-horn whatever it legally can into WDW (Guardians, etc).
> 
> We've all been focused on how Universal is going to hold Marvel over WDW's head, but in the meantime, it seems as if Disney is busily walling them in.
> 
> Just a thought.




I don't think Marvel is too concerned. The more popular Marvel becomes the more merch they sell at their parks. The more people who want to ride the Spiderman ride and so on. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I was wondering if they could do something like that for the Brave ride rumored to be coming to the U.K. Pavilion - where you are shooting arrows



Where did that rumor come from? First time I'm hearing it. I'm actually kind of surprised, I liked Brave but I don't hear too many nice things about the movie from others.


----------



## amberpi

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't think Marvel is too concerned. The more popular Marvel becomes the more merch they sell at their parks. The more people who want to ride the Spiderman ride and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that rumor come from? First time I'm hearing it. I'm actually kind of surprised, I liked Brave but I don't hear too many nice things about the movie from others.



I was wondering about the Brave reference too, but I know @TheMaxRebo tends to be on top of such. The last I heard the rumor was Alice (please, please, please! they could make a maze like in DLP and sell absinthe on the way in, that'd be rad) or Mary Popins? Haven't seen Brave, but anything new in Epcot would be fantastic (but it should totally be Alice something).


----------



## Keels

saskdw said:


> It is my family's favorite ride. When we get to Universal we head straight to Spider-Man before we do anything else.



Same!

My Dad actually built the ride (and Men In Black), so it has a super sentimental spot for me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amberpi said:


> I was wondering about the Brave reference too, but I know @TheMaxRebo tends to be on top of such. The last I heard the rumor was Alice (please, please, please! they could make a maze like in DLP and sell absinthe on the way in, that'd be rad) or Mary Popins? Haven't seen Brave, but anything new in Epcot would be fantastic (but it should totally be Alice something).



OMG...an Alice ride where you are encouraged to drink absinthe?! 



Keels said:


> Same!
> 
> My Dad actually built the ride (and Men In Black), so it has a super sentimental spot for me.



That's awesome!


----------



## amberpi

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> OMG...an Alice ride where you are encouraged to drink absinthe?!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!



The absinthe part was a silly addition, but I *do* think it'd be an awesome one.


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Where did that rumor come from? First time I'm hearing it. I'm actually kind of surprised, I liked Brave but I don't hear too many nice things about the movie from others.



It's a rumor on the Rumor thread. Right now, the UK ride is rumored to NOTbe Mary Poppins, with a strong leaning towards Brave. Although Sword in the Stone, Robin Hood, and some others have gotten bantered around. But the rumor is leaning towards Brave.


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know we do a lot of comparisons to Unviersal rides but has anyone had the chance to ride Justice League: Battle for Metropolis at a Six Flags?
> 
> It is, in my opinion, one of the best theme park rides in existence. It's an interactive ride (Buzz Lightyear) but to the level of movement and action as, say, Forbidden Journey.  Additionally, the amount of real objects mixed with screens as you go through the ride is incredible and it's got a good amount of detail.
> 
> It makes Midway Mania and Buzz look pathetic, or at least veerrrryy kid-oriented. I wonder if the new Spiderman ride could be more along those lines. They have the tech and it could be cool!



Really? I dunno, I've been on it several times and I like it less every time. I still prefer midway mania mainly because the screens look so clear. Maybe the Chicago area one cheaped out, but it's only been open a couple years now and it looks incredibly blurry/dark already.  I'm wondering why people complain about a very kid-oriented ride being too childish...lol that's the charm of it...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Roxyfire said:


> Really? I dunno, I've been on it several times and I like it less every time. I still prefer midway mania mainly because the screens look so clear. Maybe the Chicago area one cheaped out, but it's only been open a couple years now and it looks incredibly blurry/dark already.  I'm wondering why people complain about a very kid-oriented ride being too childish...lol that's the charm of it...



Okay, fair point! The Six Flags by me (Magic Mountain) just got it this summer so maybe that has something to do with it. 

And there are some kid-oriented rides that are done really well and appeal to me! Midway Mania just doesn't do it for me, but it's one of DH's favorites so I say to each his own


----------



## TomServo27

Big Thunder Mountain helping people pass kidney stones. 

http://www.snopes.com/disney-world-kidney-stones/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can see that - especially if they will be paying the license now for only one ride location vs 3
> 
> And I think it can still be a very similar experience without that ... I don't think it *needs* the Twilight Zone connection to be great



The ride was designed about the twilight zone idea...are you suggesting to take the "imagineering" out of the ride?


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Big Thunder Mountain helping people pass kidney stones.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/disney-world-kidney-stones/


I feel like this story comes back around every 4-6 months.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> I feel like this story comes back around every 4-6 months.


I had never heard this one I do remember the lady who would ride would ride TOT over and over again cause it relieve abdominal adhesions she has. She ended up getting banned and she sued don’t remember the outcome of the lawsuit.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> I had never heard this one I do remember the lady who would ride would ride TOT over and over again cause it relieve abdominal adhesions she has. She ended up getting banned and she sued don’t remember the outcome of the lawsuit.


USA Today had the story 1 year ago. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...der-coaster-rolls-out-kidney-stones/91239426/

I have never heard of the ToT one.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> USA Today had the story 1 year ago.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...der-coaster-rolls-out-kidney-stones/91239426/
> 
> I have never heard of the ToT one.


Here is an article on the woman I found if scroll down she actually replies to the article. 
https://wdwcentral.wordpress.com/2008/10/21/woman-sues-disney-after-being-kicked-off-ride/


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The ride was designed about the twilight zone idea...are you suggesting to take the "imagineering" out of the ride?


Twilight zone puts it over the top. Generic haunted hotel would be meh to me, but I’d be cool with a story like Tokyo Disney sea has.

Revamping it to an IP would be lame to me and I’d be sorely disappointed


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars/Lucasfilm will release the next Last Jedi trailer tomorrow night during Monday Night Football. Ticket sales will start right after that.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars/Lucasfilm will release the next Last Jedi trailer tomorrow night during Monday Night Football. Ticket sales will start right after that.


Time for me to sound out the nerd alert to all my friends


----------



## rteetz

*News

Mickey's No-So-Scary Halloween Party Has Sold Out For Oct. 31*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch meet and greet now open

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...g-opens-replacing-great-escape-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars/Lucasfilm will release the next Last Jedi trailer tomorrow night during Monday Night Football. Ticket sales will start right after that.


Just saw the commercial advertising the trailer for tomorrow.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars/Lucasfilm will release the next Last Jedi trailer tomorrow night during Monday Night Football. Ticket sales will start right after that.



Amc and regal gave me an annoying ding on my phone this morning to let Me know...


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> Twilight zone puts it over the top. Generic haunted hotel would be meh to me, but I’d be cool with a story like Tokyo Disney sea has.
> 
> Revamping it to an IP would be lame to me and I’d be sorely disappointed



AGREE!

Can we say - Maelstrom?

I have no issue at all with new IP in the parks, but I seem to hate the re-dos. My trip a couple of weeks ago while on FEA is like the grumpiest most pissed off I've ever been in Epcot, including when my ex called me a very un-Dis friendly word in the middle of Illuminations. I had to have a few cocktails just to get out of my grumpiness (like I needed an excuse!). Its a cute ride, but its no "spirit of Norway." I'm very much looking forward to GOTG in Epcot, but the re-themeing never works for me. That said, I'll try the new ToT in DL with an open mind, but I can't say I'll be happy about it. I'm still bitter about Mr. Toad's Wild Ride though, so what do I know? I hope they leave the DW version of ToT as the original.


----------



## luisov

I really like these new patents for Marvel rides. The possibilities are endless. First you have that mechanism that allows you to hurl a shield to different targets like Captain America does, and now this Spiderman ride vehicle that emulates Spidey's swinging sounds like a lot of fun. Wonder what kind of coaster they have prepared for GotG. Can't wait to see what they do with these properties.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Mickey's No-So-Scary Halloween Party Has Sold Out For Oct. 31*


... kind of surprised it wasn't sold out sooner.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch meet and greet now open
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...g-opens-replacing-great-escape-magic-kingdom/



Oh wow, this is great!  I think this will draw huge lines.  I might need to swap my Fastpass for 7DMT for a Fastpass for this meet and great.... said absolutely no one ever.  Seriously, this is such a waste of prime real estate.  It is as if Stitch has now been given squatters rights on the place.


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Okay, fair point! The Six Flags by me (Magic Mountain) just got it this summer so maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> And there are some kid-oriented rides that are done really well and appeal to me! Midway Mania just doesn't do it for me, but it's one of DH's favorites so I say to each his own



Of course! I have a hard time with screen rides with too much physical sets, its almost too jarring!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

luisov said:


> I really like these new patents for Marvel rides. The possibilities are endless. First you have that mechanism that allows you to hurl a shield to different targets like Captain America does, and now this Spiderman ride vehicle that emulates Spidey's swinging sounds like a lot of fun. Wonder what kind of coaster they have prepared for GotG. Can't wait to see what they do with these properties.



Absolutely nothing east of the Mississippi


----------



## osully

I like the Stitch Meet & Greet. Plus they could technically do a full renovation and just have a visible meet and greet area that they close / refurb when ready. Right?

I love Stitch and was sad that Ohana was really the only place you could get photos with him!


----------



## Keels

osully said:


> I like the Stitch Meet & Greet. Plus they could technically do a full renovation and just have a visible meet and greet area that they close / refurb when ready. Right?



This is a great point ... plus, I think Stitch fans would rather have a set M&G rather than ride that terrible ride. I could be wrong, but ...


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars/Lucasfilm will release the next Last Jedi trailer tomorrow night during Monday Night Football. *Ticket sales will start right after that.*



This is what they claimed 2 years ago for Episode 7. But even though I called the theater multiple times the day of to confirm that was correct, I went online during the game, before the trailer was shown, and the theater was already filling up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> This is what they claimed 2 years ago for Episode 7. But even though I called the theater multiple times the day of to confirm that was correct, I went online during the game, before the trailer was shown, and the theater was already filling up.



They dropped about 30-45 minutes early then...

I honestly think that was industrial sabotage...as in the individual theater chains did that through fandango/etc to reap the full theaters first...

Don't really see that this time...but you're lesson should be learned...plan accordingly.


----------



## Lee Matthews

bbmassey said:


> Oh wow, this is great!  I think this will draw huge lines.  I might need to swap my Fastpass for 7DMT for a Fastpass for this meet and great.... said absolutely no one ever.  Seriously, this is such a waste of prime real estate.  It is as if Stitch has now been given squatters rights on the place.



Disney really don’t have a clue what to do with the attraction otherwise they would just close it altogether and start a slow refurb on it. They could easily do the meet and greet outside


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> Absolutely nothing east of the Mississippi



Not totally correct since GotG is coming to Epcot. There are some other Marvel IP they may able to use as well. Plus, contracts can change...not sure Universal would bend, but everyone has a price for things like this, so I wouldn't say it's absolute...


----------



## dlavender

Just returned from a quick weekend trip.

To be very brief, I can't believe that F&W has turned into the behemoth that it has. 

That is what has been propping up EPCOT?! 

Ok, end very short rant.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dlavender said:


> Just returned from a quick weekend trip.
> 
> To be very brief, I can't believe that F&W has turned into the behemoth that it has.
> 
> That is what has been propping up EPCOT?!
> 
> Ok, end very short rant.


I was there Saturday, and literally went to Guest Services to ask if CM's are trained to know when to "stop" giving someone alcohol. Every 10 feet, I was seeing at least one person that had way to much alcohol. I'm questioning ever coming back to Food & Wine again unless I could go on a weekday.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

danikoski said:


> Not totally correct since GotG is coming to Epcot. There are some other Marvel IP they may able to use as well. Plus, contracts can change...not sure Universal would bend, but everyone has a price for things like this, so I wouldn't say it's absolute...



It's the B team...that's my point 

You can't really build a marvel land without spiderman, the avengers, fantastic four and the xmen...

...that's what they got.  It's one thing to use IP to strengthen your parks...quite another to "search" for it in your own catalogue.


----------



## danikoski

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was there Saturday, and literally went to Guest Services to ask if CM's are trained to know when to "stop" giving someone alcohol. Every 10 feet, I was seeing at least one person that had way to much alcohol. I'm questioning ever coming back to Food & Wine again unless I could go on a weekday.



With food booths almost year round now, you don't have to go during F&W to get the unique food options. I'd recommend the Festival of the Arts in January and February.

Although, it may mean more drunk Epcot guests now that they do the food booths almost year round.


----------



## iamfathom

If anyone is interested both the app and Shop Disney now have the Orange Epcot 35th magic band, but no sign of the red Figment one yet.


----------



## dlavender

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was there Saturday, and literally went to Guest Services to ask if CM's are trained to know when to "stop" giving someone alcohol. Every 10 feet, I was seeing at least one person that had way to much alcohol. I'm questioning ever coming back to Food & Wine again unless I could go on a weekday.



We ran into quite a few of that as well, but it wasn't too bad.  I'm surprised that people were even able to get drunk off of the $5 4 oz pours of boxed wine.........

We did realize that we would have to take the kids back to EPCOT during the day.  Kind of like most downtowns.......


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

danikoski said:


> With food booths almost year round now, you don't have to go during F&W to get the unique food options. I'd recommend the Festival of the Arts in January and February.
> 
> Although, it may mean more drunk Epcot guests now that they do the food booths almost year round.


I haven't been to Festival of the Arts, but I have been to Flower & Garden several times. I have never seen EPCOT as bad as I've seen it on Saturday.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

My opinion and mine alone:  I've been warning about food and wine for awhile.

It's not that I haven't loved it...I have.  It's been great over the years.  But it is getting repetitive and not in a good way...

There's other things that are making it uncomfortable.  October is vastly more crowded now than it was.  Like a lot.  Same with the early November block (blame New Jersey and groupthink)...

The crowds exacerbate the drunken effect.  More people to annoy when you're hammered.

But look at this as well:  they close the magic kingdom 4 or more times a week early in October...including weekends which should never be done because of food and wine.

Ideally, when they boot the "peasants" out of magic kingdom...they should go to springs...but many go to MGM and Epcot...and MGM is half closed...

You do the math.


----------



## rteetz

iamfathom said:


> If anyone is interested both the app and Shop Disney now have the Orange Epcot 35th magic band, but no sign of the red Figment one yet.


Yep, purchased already


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Winter Summerland Mini Golf to close for refurbishment

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/10/disneys-winter-summerland-closing-for.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Little Mermaid Fairy Tales Sea Shells Home Collection

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...rmaid-fairy-tales-sea-shells-home-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland update 

http://micechat.com/172801-disneyland-photo-update-rainbow-power/


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was there Saturday, and literally went to Guest Services to ask if CM's are trained to know when to "stop" giving someone alcohol. Every 10 feet, I was seeing at least one person that had way to much alcohol. I'm questioning ever coming back to Food & Wine again unless I could go on a weekday.



Holy cow - we love Food and Wine, but don't EVER go on a Saturday! (Or Friday for that matter.) The number of drunks is really sad.  We usually break down and go on Sundays which aren't the best, but usually way better than Saturdays. Best days are Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Holy cow - we love Food and Wine, but don't EVER go on a Saturday! (Or Friday for that matter.) The number of drunks is really sad.  We usually break down and go on Sundays which aren't the best, but usually way better than Saturdays. Best days are Tuesday/Wednesday.



It seems like you're proving my point...and one of my favorite yogi isms


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> Absolutely nothing east of the Mississippi


Except GotG will be, and rumors or Dr. Strange as well


----------



## Reddog1134

Capang said:


> Just saw the commercial advertising the trailer for tomorrow.



So you basically saw the trailer for the trailer.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Phicinfan said:


> Except GotG will be, and rumors or Dr. Strange as well


That's marvel's JV...

I liked the movies...but they aren't the franchises that are the most consistent...and that's what you want when you're building rides.

There's a reason why six flags built Batman and superman rides all over the place...and not cyborg


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> So you basically saw the trailer for the trailer.



Lol...yep.

They ran it on good morning America yesterday and today as well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New resort room features coming?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...eam-photopass-display-interactive-movies-etc/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amberpi said:


> AGREE!
> 
> Can we say - Maelstrom?
> 
> I have no issue at all with new IP in the parks, but I seem to hate the re-dos. My trip a couple of weeks ago while on FEA is like the grumpiest most pissed off I've ever been in Epcot, including when my ex called me a very un-Dis friendly word in the middle of Illuminations. I had to have a few cocktails just to get out of my grumpiness (like I needed an excuse!). Its a cute ride, but its no "spirit of Norway." I'm very much looking forward to GOTG in Epcot, but the re-themeing never works for me. That said, I'll try the new ToT in DL with an open mind, but I can't say I'll be happy about it. I'm still bitter about Mr. Toad's Wild Ride though, so what do I know? I hope they leave the DW version of ToT as the original.



I was pleasantly surprised with GOTG taking over TOT in Disneyland. I thought it was excellent. Then again, I am a big proponent of the US parks having different rides. As long as one US park keeps the original TOT, I am happy. 

But I am right there with you on Maelstrom. I'm still clinging to the sinking oil rig. 



Phicinfan said:


> Except GotG will be, and rumors or Dr. Strange as well



I think it would be a mistake to make a Dr. Strange attraction. I know they had Dr. Strange out and about in DHS when the movie was released. He was supposed to be doing a little mini Jedi training thing. In most of the videos I saw kids didn't know who he was and didn't want to participate. All the Benedict Cumberbatch loving adults were not allowed to get photos because it was an event training thing only.

I really don't think that movie has the staying power or the pull. I love Marvel movies, but it really just played like another Inception. The cape was the best part of the movie. I liked it well enough in the theater but I've had no desire to watch it again, and it's readily available on Netflix.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New resort room features coming?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...eam-photopass-display-interactive-movies-etc/



If you do things 15 years behind all the other hotels...it "works the kinks out"


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Yep, purchased already


You could run a covert magic band business and flip these suckers for double their price to pay your tuition.

Although honestly I’m now wondering why I didn’t think of this before I graduated


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Considering at D23 they said Spiderman would be part of the Marvel expansion at DCA this isn't surprising.



From the article: "The patent, titled *Track-based Swing Ride with Long Arm Pendulum*,".

If only they'd keep that name for the actual attraction.... 
Just think of the acronym: TBSRWLAP.


----------



## Redcon1

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I know we do a lot of comparisons to Unviersal rides but has anyone had the chance to ride Justice League: Battle for Metropolis at a Six Flags?
> 
> It is, in my opinion, one of the best theme park rides in existence. It's an interactive ride (Buzz Lightyear) but to the level of movement and action as, say, Forbidden Journey.  Additionally, the amount of real objects mixed with screens as you go through the ride is incredible and it's got a good amount of detail.
> 
> It makes Midway Mania and Buzz look pathetic, or at least veerrrryy kid-oriented. I wonder if the new Spiderman ride could be more along those lines. They have the tech and it could be cool!



Yes! We've ridden it at Six Flags St. Louis numerous times and it is really well done. I think the AA of Cyborg is about as good as many of Disney's AAs.


----------



## Redcon1

amberpi said:


> AGREE!
> 
> Can we say - Maelstrom?
> 
> I have no issue at all with new IP in the parks, but I seem to hate the re-dos. My trip a couple of weeks ago while on FEA is like the grumpiest most pissed off I've ever been in Epcot, including when my ex called me a very un-Dis friendly word in the middle of Illuminations. I had to have a few cocktails just to get out of my grumpiness (like I needed an excuse!). Its a cute ride, but its no "spirit of Norway." I'm very much looking forward to GOTG in Epcot, but the re-themeing never works for me. That said, I'll try the new ToT in DL with an open mind, but I can't say I'll be happy about it. I'm still bitter about Mr. Toad's Wild Ride though, so what do I know? I hope they leave the DW version of ToT as the original.



We can start a rumor about the "new" attraction going into United Kingdom is a re-do of Mr. Toad.

Also, couldn't Disney just by the rights to Twilight Zone if they wanted to? They can keep TOT as an IP then and if the rebooting of the show comes true, they can piggy-back off that.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New resort room features coming?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...eam-photopass-display-interactive-movies-etc/


I wonder if the nighttime shows livestream would be live or just the same video over and over.  When it's rained in the past I've showed the girls a YouTube video of Wishes or Fantasmic on my laptop and that's worked really well lol.  Either way it's a neat idea to add value to on-site stays.


----------



## amberpi

Redcon1 said:


> We can start a rumor about the "new" attraction going into United Kingdom is a re-do of Mr. Toad.
> 
> Also, couldn't Disney just by the rights to Twilight Zone if they wanted to? They can keep TOT as an IP then and if the rebooting of the show comes true, they can piggy-back off that.



Don't play with my emotions by mentioning Mr. Toad, ok? How fun would it be if they put one of the original DL rides - Mr. Toad or Alice in at Epcot? It won't happen, but what is the actual most recent UK rumor?


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it would be a mistake to make a Dr. Strange attraction. I know they had Dr. Strange out and about in DHS when the movie was released. He was supposed to be doing a little mini Jedi training thing. In most of the videos I saw kids didn't know who he was and didn't want to participate. All the Benedict Cumberbatch loving adults were not allowed to get photos because it was an event training thing only.
> 
> I really don't think that movie has the staying power or the pull. I love Marvel movies, but it really just played like another Inception. The cape was the best part of the movie. I liked it well enough in the theater but I've had no desire to watch it again, and it's readily available on Netflix.


We will see.  I know he is involved with the next Thor picture, and will be involved as well supposedly with the Avengers in the thanos stories.  I am also pretty sure they have set up for a sequel as well.

I really loved the movie, and the oportunties it has with the whole time warping and space warping and such could make a fantastic ride.  Only time will tell though.

As for @lockedoutlogic 
While I agree the more known hero's for Marvel are FF and Avengers and Spidey and Xmen - there is a HUGE following for some of the "newer" hero's as well.  GotG has done extremely well, and will be a huge draw, as I think Black Panther will as well.  There is some great opportunities to expand the marvel universe in WDW and not go into the titles owned by Uni


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> You could run a covert magic band business and flip these suckers for double their price to pay your tuition.
> 
> Although honestly I’m now wondering why I didn’t think of this before I graduated


Good thinking!


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I wonder if the nighttime shows livestream would be live or just the same video over and over.  When it's rained in the past I've showed the girls a YouTube video of Wishes or Fantasmic on my laptop and that's worked really well lol.  Either way it's a neat idea to add value to on-site stays.


They are filming live for the new Disney stores. They put up a permanent sign in MK on main street saying you are subject to be on camera in these areas.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> They are filming live for the new Disney stores. They put up a permanent sign in MK on main street saying you are subject to be on camera in these areas.


Disneyland has the movable signs up now as well that say that as you go under the train tracks.


----------



## Redcon1

amberpi said:


> Don't play with my emotions by mentioning Mr. Toad, ok? How fun would it be if they put one of the original DL rides - Mr. Toad or Alice in at Epcot? It won't happen, but what is the actual most recent UK rumor?



As someone mentioned earlier, Brave. For me, that doesn't ring my chimes though.

I don't get why Mary Poppins is not a slam-dunk for them. One of the most-honored and loved films really doesn't have much of a presence in the parks. A nanny that flies with the help of her umbrella?
That's the most obvious ride system since Peter Pan (or Monsters, Inc. if they ever decide to build the door roller-coaster). I think more people would be excited about MP over Brave, plus there's the new film coming out.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Redcon1 said:


> As someone mentioned earlier, Brave. For me, that doesn't ring my chimes though.
> 
> I don't get why Mary Poppins is not a slam-dunk for them. One of the most-honored and loved films really doesn't have much of a presence in the parks. A nanny that flies with the help of her umbrella?
> That's the most obvious ride system since Peter Pan (or Monsters, Inc. if they ever decide to build the door roller-coaster). I think more people would be excited about MP over Brave, plus there's the new film coming out.



There's likely licensing issues with Mary Poppins
I don't believe Disney has full rights to the story (why she never has a photopass photographer) so using the story as an attraction could be more trouble than they want


----------



## amberpi

Redcon1 said:


> As someone mentioned earlier, Brave. For me, that doesn't ring my chimes though.
> 
> I don't get why Mary Poppins is not a slam-dunk for them. One of the most-honored and loved films really doesn't have much of a presence in the parks. A nanny that flies with the help of her umbrella?
> That's the most obvious ride system since Peter Pan (or Monsters, Inc. if they ever decide to build the door roller-coaster). I think more people would be excited about MP over Brave, plus there's the new film coming out.



Right, I get that Brave is the front runner in terms of IP, (I have no opinion on that as I haven't seen the source material, the princess Merida is pretty though) but what's the actual attraction supposed to be? Do we reckon it will take the gardens and all the space down to that shop by the IG?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amberpi said:


> Right, I get that Brave is the front runner in terms of IP, (I have no opinion on that as I haven't seen the source material, the princess Merida is pretty though) but what's the actual attraction supposed to be? Do we reckon it will take the gardens and all the space down to that shop by the IG?



Hopefully someone will come along with a google map view, but I'm thinking that maybe there will be a backstage area that can be used for the ride. Maybe the maze can be part of the new queue


----------



## amberpi

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hopefully someone will come along with a google map view, but I'm thinking that maybe there will be a backstage area that can be used for the ride. Maybe the maze can be part of the new queue



I'm pro mazes! Was it part of the Merida movie? So it might make that an actual possibility?


----------



## DisMommyTX

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Little Mermaid Fairy Tales Sea Shells Home Collection
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...rmaid-fairy-tales-sea-shells-home-collection/



These are so cute! It's going to cost me a fortune...


----------



## Reddog1134

SureAsLiz said:


> There's likely licensing issues with Mary Poppins
> I don't believe Disney has full rights to the story (why she never has a photopass photographer) so using the story as an attraction could be more trouble than they want



I've also heard something about Disney not being able to have here appear in her blue coat.  That's why she is always in the white dress.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Reddog1134 said:


> I've also heard something about Disney not being able to have here appear in her blue coat.  That's why she is always in the white dress.



She does (or did. I can't remember what outfit was last year) wear her red coat in the Christmas parade
But this happens with several Disney stories - Disney only owns the rights to the Disney version of that character (Tarzan, Winnie the Pooh and Peter Pan are all ones I can think of) so there's often restricted usage of those stories, though some are more restricted than others


----------



## skier_pete

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I wonder if the nighttime shows livestream would be live or just the same video over and over.  When it's rained in the past I've showed the girls a YouTube video of Wishes or Fantasmic on my laptop and that's worked really well lol.  Either way it's a neat idea to add value to on-site stays.



I am not sure I care much about this, but if you want to do something clever Disney, provide a Live AUDIO stream of your nighttime shows on your DME app. This way if I am sitting on the beach at the Poly i can actually HEAR the show as opposed to the crappy speakers. This goes as well for watching the DHS Star Wars show from our balcony at Animal Kingdom, and for that matter any of the shows.


----------



## skier_pete

Redcon1 said:


> I don't get why Mary Poppins is not a slam-dunk for them. One of the most-honored and loved films really doesn't have much of a presence in the parks. A nanny that flies with the help of her umbrella?



One thing I noticed in DLR is that Mary Poppins has a much stronger presence in the parks. It's the anchor for the daytime parade, has a presence in the fireworks and World of Color, it's own restaurant (Jolly Holiday bakery) and some added bits around the park as well. It was Tony Baxter that designed a ride, but now that I look it up, he didn't design it for Disney, he designed it in college. Honestly with MPRs coming out, they may want to wait to see if the new version is loved or loathed before they would go ahead with any big MP addition. 

Personally I have a hard time believing they are going with Brave. There is really not a strong interest in that character as there is say with Rapunzel or even Tiana. The movie is actually very slight in feeling. (And we'll ignore that it's sort of a remake / ripoff of brother bear.)  However, I can't see them doing another Peter Pan or Pooh ride, as neither are big enough to justify two rides in separate parks...I guess Merida/Brave would at least be original. To me, if it's true it's "Not MP" then I would think Alice would be the most likely to see a ride. Again, I know there's a ride at MK, but it's only Tea Cups, and a dark ride around Alice already exists and is very popular in DLR. 

Though truthfully this one to me feels more like a "don't count on it" rumor.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New resort room features coming?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...eam-photopass-display-interactive-movies-etc/



Would love these room features!  
Though my cynical side is questioning how much extra it will cost .  As we all know, the Mouse does nothing for free.


----------



## dlavender

Candlelady said:


> Would love these room features!
> Though my cynical side is questioning how much extra it will cost .  As we all know, the Mouse does nothing for free.



I can already see the "You want to watch more, press buy now on your remote"...


----------



## TomServo27

ESPN suspends Jemelle Hill. 

https://deadspin.com/espn-suspends-jemele-hill-two-weeks-for-no-good-reason-1819290405


----------



## STLstone

TomServo27 said:


> ESPN suspends Jemelle Hill.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/espn-suspends-jemele-hill-two-weeks-for-no-good-reason-1819290405


I wonder if we can infer that Iger had a direct hand in this suspension, since he said he was directly involved in NOT suspending her last time?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

amberpi said:


> I'm pro mazes! Was it part of the Merida movie? So it might make that an actual possibility?



They could do a maze with multiple IP, given the fairly numerous animated films set in the UK. It could be similar to the fantasyland walk through in Hong Kong. Or they could do something like the storybook canal boats in Paris, but only use British IP’s.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Phicinfan said:


> As for @lockedoutlogic
> While I agree the more known hero's for Marvel are FF and Avengers and Spidey and Xmen - there is a HUGE following for some of the "newer" hero's as well.  GotG has done extremely well, and will be a huge draw, as I think Black Panther will as well.  There is some great opportunities to expand the marvel universe in WDW and not go into the titles owned by Uni



But where does that lead to?

Two complexes 8 miles apart with different slates of marvel characters?

Even with the internet...Orlando travelers aren't incredibly bright...

What a tangled mess you may have.  And there is little doubt to which franchises have been the most successful over time...it's the universal ones...

Invest a billion dollars in ride systems over ten years and risk that guardians, doctor strange, black panther flame out?

There's a reason why disney parks always seem more timeless than competitors...they are careful not to build things that flame out.  That's a river they don't want to cross more than they already had.

I personally would have liked it if they bought D.C. away from warner and burned the six flags contract...but that wouldn't have been realistic.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TomServo27 said:


> ESPN suspends Jemelle Hill.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/espn-suspends-jemele-hill-two-weeks-for-no-good-reason-1819290405



Do people still watch espn?

In personally trying to time my Dvr to just include halftime tonight...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was there Saturday, and literally went to Guest Services to ask if CM's are trained to know when to "stop" giving someone alcohol. Every 10 feet, I was seeing at least one person that had way to much alcohol. I'm questioning ever coming back to Food & Wine again unless I could go on a weekday.



We haven't been in a few years but the contrast between a weekday and a weekend is incredible!  Unless it was for a specific F&WF event I will never do EPCOT on a weekend during F&WF again (and not even really for drunk people - just the crowds!).  Still can be quite enjoyable during the week I think


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, purchased already



Shocked I tell ya, shocked!!!


.... a may have ordered one as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Right, I get that Brave is the front runner in terms of IP, (I have no opinion on that as I haven't seen the source material, the princess Merida is pretty though) but what's the actual attraction supposed to be? Do we reckon it will take the gardens and all the space down to that shop by the IG?



From what I have seen there is very little out there/known about what type of ride it will be - other than it isn't supposed to be an "E-Ticket" or anything.

Probably a standard dark ride ... though I am hoping maybe a Toy Story Midway Mania type ride where you are shooting arrows ala Merida.   EPCOT doesn't really have a ride like that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> ESPN suspends Jemelle Hill.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/espn-suspends-jemele-hill-two-weeks-for-no-good-reason-1819290405



ugh, expect a bunch of backlash on social media - really didn't think she did anything that bad - but clearly going after advertisers at all is a "no-no"


----------



## kungaloosh22

dlavender said:


> I can already see the "You want to watch more, press buy now on your remote"...



Or an excuse to finally implement a resort fee.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I have seen there is very little out there/known about what type of ride it will be - other than it isn't supposed to be an "E-Ticket" or anything.
> 
> Probably a standard dark ride ... though I am hoping maybe a Toy Story Midway Mania type ride where you are shooting arrows ala Merida.   EPCOT doesn't really have a ride like that



I love a good "standard dark ride." I can still hope for Alice though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I love a good "standard dark ride." I can still hope for Alice though



Mary Poppins would be my first choice, but Alice would be second. .... at least Alice has a dark ride in Disneyland (and it's one of the better ones)


----------



## Lee Matthews

My vote is Mary Poppins, but like someone rightfully mentioned in another thread, there may rights issues there. 

Not interested in Brave myself so that would leave Alice as a choice but then there’s already a presence in Magic Kingdom


----------



## Capang

Reddog1134 said:


> So you basically saw the trailer for the trailer.


Yep. That's what it was.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mary Poppins would be my first choice, but Alice would be second. .... at least Alice has a dark ride in Disneyland (and it's one of the better ones)



I love the DL ride and its unlike any of the rides at WDW, so I'd love to see a replica in my much loved Epcot, but I'm not holding my breath. I can also think it'd be awesome for them to re-create Snow White's Scary Adventures in Germany, but that and the Rhine River Valley ride will never happen.


----------



## DISnewjersey

Lee Matthews said:


> My vote is Mary Poppins, but like someone rightfully mentioned in another thread, there may rights issues there.
> 
> Not interested in Brave myself so that would leave Alice as a choice but then there’s already a presence in Magic Kingdom



Mary Poppins is my number one. It was what Walt originally wanted in the Magic Kingdom, let’s make it happen! Iconic music, new movie coming out.... it would be one of the best dark rides.

My 2nd choice is a 101 Dalmatians attraction. It could just be a room with literally 101 dogs in it. The Epcot petting zoo. I would love it.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Shocked I tell ya, shocked!!!
> 
> 
> .... a may have ordered one as well


Who are you Rick Pitino?


----------



## g8rben

rteetz said:


> NEW Epcot 35 Starbucks Mug Now at Epcot
> 
> Spaceship Earth Cupcake Celebrate’s Epcot’s 35th Anniversary
> 
> Surprise Epcot 35th Anniversary MagicBand Released Featuring Figment and Future World Logos


 Not sure if this has been answered: I’ll be there in January, any idea if the Starbucks 35th mug will still be for sale then? Thanks!


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> But where does that lead to?
> 
> Two complexes 8 miles apart with different slates of marvel characters?



This nerd can't think of anything better because Superman/Spiderman? Basic. Seriously though, its not like there can be too many Marvel attractions, more attractions, period.


----------



## rteetz

g8rben said:


> Not sure if this has been answered: I’ll be there in January, any idea if the Starbucks 35th mug will still be for sale then? Thanks!


I know some 35th stuff will be on sale for a while but not sure if that includes this mug.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> We haven't been in a few years but the contrast between a weekday and a weekend is incredible!  Unless it was for a specific F&WF event I will never do EPCOT on a weekend during F&WF again (and not even really for drunk people - just the crowds!).  Still can be quite enjoyable during the week I think


The contrast is drastic. A weekday is great! I only went on Saturday, because it was my last possible day I could hear the Voices of Liberty on this trip. I learned my lesson quickly though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> This nerd can't think of anything better because Superman/Spiderman? Basic. Seriously though, its not like there can be too many Marvel attractions, more attractions, period.



It can if it's creating more chaos or driving more offsite days to universal.

The second part being more important.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> It can if it's creating more chaos or driving more offsite days to universal.
> 
> The second part being more important.



If more people go to Uni, won't WDW be forced to up its game? I love the cold war between them, let them both stock pile all the attractions they want.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> If more people go to Uni, won't WDW be forced to up its game? I love the cold war between them, let them both stock pile all the attractions they want.



I think that's good to a point...

So what if universal builds a second awesome spiderman ride...or some kickarse avengers attraction that blows the doors off simulator land down the street?

Then it's an arms race you can lose.  A black panther meet and greet isn't gonna cut it...
...and would scare most of the cheerleading moms


----------



## TomServo27

Looks like Storm Troopers will taking the field tonight. 

http://comicbook.com/starwars/2017/...oopers-the-first-order-monday-night-football/


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think that's good to a point...
> 
> So what if universal builds a second awesome spiderman ride...or some kickarse avengers attraction that blows the doors off simulator land down the street?
> 
> Then it's an arms race you can lose.  A black panther meet and greet isn't gonna cut it...
> ...and would scare most of the cheerleading moms



I assure you a black panther meet and greet would drive a good bit of business They can throw in Thor and Loki too. 

As consumers, more options is just plain good stuff, IMO. Right now I prefer WDW, but I enjoy Uni, especially its hotels, and I'd be fine if Uni became even more awesome than WDW, but they'll always have Epcot.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Yep, purchased already


I think you have a MB problem!


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> I think you have a MB problem!


My mom thinks this as well...


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Last Jedi Tickets for opening night are purchased!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Last Jedi Tickets for opening night are purchased!



Nice!  We had a conflict Thursday but got ours for Friday at 7 pm


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nice!  We had a conflict Thursday but got ours for Friday at 7 pm


3D 7:30PM on Thursday for me. I thought about the opening night fan event that starts at 6PM at our theater but decided against it. Free poster with purchase on Fandango too!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

They dropped early...again...

Caught wind of it this time


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I assure you a black panther meet and greet would drive a good bit of business They can throw in Thor and Loki too.



You totally missed that joke, huh?

And Thor is restricted because of the association to hulk at IOA...see that's the problem with the "B" Team...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Last Jedi Tickets for opening night are purchased!


I don't know if I should buy a ticket...

It's very tempting, but I don't know what I will be doing in December.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know if I should buy a ticket...
> 
> It's very tempting, but I don't know what I will be doing in December.



As in....
...you don't know if you'll get hit by a truck between now and then...?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> As in....
> ...you don't know if you'll get hit by a truck between now and then...?


You could have come up with a better analogy than that you know...

Anyways, I did but my tickets. If I can't go, I'll just exchange them for a time that I can.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I have seen there is very little out there/known about what type of ride it will be - other than it isn't supposed to be an "E-Ticket" or anything.
> 
> Probably a standard dark ride ... though I am hoping maybe a Toy Story Midway Mania type ride where you are shooting arrows ala Merida.   EPCOT doesn't really have a ride like that


ok I would really love this though!


----------



## rteetz

Here it is people!!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

The trailer looked very..."lucasian"...

...to say the least...prolly too much going on...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You could have come up with a better analogy than that you know...
> 
> Anyways, I did but my tickets. If I can't go, I'll just exchange them for a time that I can.



The idea that you'd have something more pressing on a star wars opening night is kinda funny...

"How did you wander into this neighborhood, son?"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Here it is people!!!!


Um...Oh my...Can it please be December?!?!?


----------



## Disneymom1126

amberpi said:


> I assure you a black panther meet and greet would drive a good bit of business They can throw in Thor and Loki too.



Sign me up!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Um...Oh my...Can it please be December?!?!?


Agreed. So much going on and I need answers!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Agreed. So much going on and I need answers!



I think this might help...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think this might help...


Good one...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Agreed. So much going on and I need answers!



After watching it I told my wife "and queue me watching a bunch of youtubes tomorrow where they break it down frame by frame"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> After watching it I told my wife "and queue me watching a bunch of youtubes tomorrow where they break it down frame by frame"



I'm trying to process it...

If you want snap analysis...I'm
Working late tonight...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> After watching it I told my wife "and queue me watching a bunch of youtubes tomorrow where they break it down frame by frame"


Good thing I only have one class tomorrow....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think this might help...



Although they are tying to throw us by introducing the cute little creature in the 2nd part rather than the third


----------



## umichigan10

The trailer has me intrigued. I don’t doubt it’ll have inklings of empire peppered in, but as long as it’s not a total rehash I’m fine with it


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Although they are tying to throw us by introducing the cute little creature in the 2nd part rather than the third


Bob wants those plush sales before he (if he ever) leaves


----------



## rteetz

I started a Star Wars thread so we can discuss anything and everything there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Bob wants those plush sales before he (if he ever) leaves



I suspect he will be walking out with a couple of Disney stock shares to his name and will want the value of said shares to continue to rise even after he leaves


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I suspect he will be walking out with a couple of Disney stock shares to his name and will want the value of said shares to continue to rise even after he leaves


Maybe bob will abolish the senate and declare himself the first galactic emperor of the Disney media empire.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Although they are tying to throw us by introducing the cute little creature in the 2nd part rather than the third



I keep thinking of Porkins every time I see the name, Porg. I am guilty though and have bought a stuffed one for DS and a Porg glass from Alamo Drafthouse with my tickets. Alamo dropped way early, like the minute the game started or something. I was trying to get chores done before I had to wait 2 hours trying to get tickets. Luckily, everything went very smoothly this time.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New resort room features coming?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...eam-photopass-display-interactive-movies-etc/


My friends would love most of this. I feel like you should have already been able to at least hear the music for the fireworks at the resorts around the 7 Seas Lagoon anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Galactic Nights returns at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-star-wars-galactic-nights-on-december-16/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for Ratatouille

https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/permit-filed-work-ratatouille-expansion-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP Christmas Party shirts now available 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/mickeys-merry-christmas-party-annual-passholder-shirts-now-available/


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for Ratatouille
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/permit-filed-work-ratatouille-expansion-epcot/


So would the ride building be built within a year and then the inside done. I reckon Ratatouille mjght be open by late 2019/early 2020?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

a4matte said:


> My friends would love most of this. I feel like you should have already been able to at least hear the music for the fireworks at the resorts around the 7 Seas Lagoon anyway.



For some reason I thought you could? I was under the impression you could turn your tv to a channel to hear the fireworks music, am I incorrect?


----------



## Brocktoon

iamfathom said:


> If anyone is interested both the app and Shop Disney now have the Orange Epcot 35th magic band, but no sign of the red Figment one yet.



Thanks for the head's up ... I ordered yesterday!  I had no intention to ever collect MBs but the 80s kid in me couldn't help himself.  So far this year I got the TRON and now the 35th Epcot MB (both celebrating 35 this year)


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> So would the ride building be built within a year and then the inside done. I reckon Ratatouille mjght be open by late 2019/early 2020?



I wouldn't be surprised if they might target this with the Star Wars expansion. I am not sure that they would think it would necessarily draw people away from SWE, but there would definitely be some desire to have as much capacity as possible across the parks and having something new in Epcot wouldn't hurt.  So yeah, wouldn't be surprised if we see it in late 2019. Worst case I would guess for May 2020, which is also when I expect that GotG will be coming on line.


----------



## Capang

Are the fires going to impact Disneyland operations? Not sure if that's been discussed, I'm at work and sneaking on the dis on the sly.


----------



## dina444444

Capang said:


> Are the fires going to impact Disneyland operations? Not sure if that's been discussed, I'm at work and sneaking on the dis on the sly.


They canceled yesterday's fireworks due to the fire/wind.


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> But where does that lead to?
> 
> Two complexes 8 miles apart with different slates of marvel characters?
> 
> Even with the internet...Orlando travelers aren't incredibly bright...
> 
> What a tangled mess you may have.  And there is little doubt to which franchises have been the most successful over time...it's the universal ones...
> 
> Invest a billion dollars in ride systems over ten years and risk that guardians, doctor strange, black panther flame out?
> 
> There's a reason why disney parks always seem more timeless than competitors...they are careful not to build things that flame out.  That's a river they don't want to cross more than they already had.
> 
> I personally would have liked it if they bought D.C. away from warner and burned the six flags contract...but that wouldn't have been realistic.


Okay lets expound on this 

First, I don't think there is any risk of GotG flaming out.  That of course will depend on how well the ride is designed, and if they take full advantage of the characters and the humor of the team.
Second, You think Marvel in WDW will drive folks to Uni, I wonder if done well, and if the rides are different, if it won't pull more from Uni as they really don't take advantage of what they have.  Now, if they build the new Avengers ride that was rumored...that could change.
Lastly, I have said before and state again, some still feel Disney is princess central.  By adding Star Wars, even more TS, and now pushing some Marvel content, you get a large push for teen guys and more male pull.   I think that makes WDW even more attractive for the whole family.

I will add, with Tron being added to MK - you see more of this direction as well.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> So would the ride building be built within a year and then the inside done. I reckon Ratatouille mjght be open by late 2019/early 2020?


Early 2020 is the plan.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universals Cinematic Spectacular is closing 

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-cinematic-spectacular-closing/


----------



## amalone1013

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For some reason I thought you could? I was under the impression you could turn your tv to a channel to hear the fireworks music, am I incorrect?


I found a channel at BLT that we could hear the music on last month when we were there.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universals Cinematic Spectacular is closing
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-cinematic-spectacular-closing/



It was pretty terrible.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universals Cinematic Spectacular is closing
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-cinematic-spectacular-closing/



That sucks. Such a great show, I wasnt able to watch it during our latest trip due to Irma.
Also, : We had an amazing time at Orlando, both WDW and Universal were great.


----------



## amberpi

Phicinfan said:


> Okay lets expound on this
> *By adding Star Wars, even more TS, and now pushing some Marvel content, you get a large push for teen guys and more male pull.*  .



And nerdy women in their 30s... teen guys don't have money. We do.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universals Cinematic Spectacular is closing
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-cinematic-spectacular-closing/


I'll be honest, it is about time as it is still saying they are celebrating their 100th Despite that being when it first opened in 2012


----------



## amberpi

Capang said:


> Are the fires going to impact Disneyland operations? Not sure if that's been discussed, I'm at work and sneaking on the dis on the sly.



DL is open, but I thought I'd shared these interesting pics:

http://www.iflscience.com/environme...tographs-as-wildfires-rage-across-california/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> And nerdy women in their 30s... teen guys don't have money. We do.



and guys in their late 30's trying to relive their childhood with their kids (I may resemble this comment)


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> and guys in their late 30's trying to relive their childhood with their kids (I may resemble this comment)



There are a lot of ya'll out there. That's a big demographic.


----------



## sachilles

amberpi said:


> DL is open, but I thought I'd shared these interesting pics:
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/environme...tographs-as-wildfires-rage-across-california/


Fantastic.....I leave for LA tomorrow for work, then my wife and son join me for a couple of days at Disneyland next week.   I was just in this mess in Washington state last month.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New vacation package includes special magicband

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/gift-disney-vacation-package-magic-band/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New vacation package includes special magicband
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/gift-disney-vacation-package-magic-band/


It's my birthday, anyone want to book this for me?


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New vacation package includes special magicband
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/gift-disney-vacation-package-magic-band/



Oh my goodness I love that Magic Band!!!! (But it’s not very gender-neutral, IMO)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universals Cinematic Spectacular is closing
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-cinematic-spectacular-closing/



Geez...this was one of the things we missed on our Feb 2017 trip (which also included missing T2) and were planning on watching in Feb 2018. It's almost like Universal decides "What can we do to make sure ********** stays at Disney and never returns after his AP is up...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Siemens ends it’s partnership today and put this ad in the Orlando Sentinel


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Siemens ends it’s partnership today and put this ad in the Orlando Sentinel
> 
> View attachment 275980


I found it interesting how I saw the sponsored by Siemens sign at the end of Illuminations last week. I thought the partnership had already ended.


----------



## a4matte

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For some reason I thought you could? I was under the impression you could turn your tv to a channel to hear the fireworks music, am I incorrect?


We've heard yes and no from cast members on every trip. We've checked every channel and have never been able to find one playing the music (at Polynesian). You can hear it outside at the beach, and you can bbaarreellyy hear it from your balcony.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Geez...this was one of the things we missed on our Feb 2017 trip (which also included missing T2) and were planning on watching in Feb 2018. It's almost like Universal decides "What can we do to make sure ********** stays at Disney and never returns after his AP is up...


As much as I enjoyed T2, the 3D was really awful when we saw it last month. I wore the 3D glasses throughout the show and thinking it was just me I asked my husband if he had any issues with the 3D aspect and he commented the same things I was thinking. The 3D was off and not aligned thus causing a disconnect when you are trying to enjoy the show.

I rarely am on board for removing things but that is one that they really needed to update and seeing as it was based off of a probably past it's prime theme of Terminator I couldn't envison Universal spending the $$ to update and clean up the mechanisms behind the effects vs just doing a brand new thing.

We also missed seeing the Cinematic show this most recent trip and it wasn't there on our last trip.


----------



## wnwardii

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For some reason I thought you could? I was under the impression you could turn your tv to a channel to hear the fireworks music, am I incorrect?



When I stayed at the Contemporary last year, I was able to turn my TV to a specific channel and hear the Wishes and the Hallo-Wishes firework music.  Since I had a room with a theme park view, I just stood on my balcony with the TV up really loud and watched the fireworks with friends.

I don't know if any other monorail resort has this type of setup.  I would have though the Poly would since you have a direct view of the fireworks.  GF, maybe not as much.  

Earlier this year I was able to be at the DVC lounge at Bay Lake Tower and they played the Happily Ever After music while the show was going on.  We were all standing on the balcony/patio are watching the show.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> When I stayed at the Contemporary last year, I was able to turn my TV to a specific channel and hear the Wishes and the Hallo-Wishes firework music.  Since I had a room with a theme park view, I just stood on my balcony with the TV up really loud and watched the fireworks with friends.
> 
> I don't know if any other monorail resort has this type of setup.  I would have though the Poly would since you have a direct view of the fireworks.  GF, maybe not as much.
> 
> Earlier this year I was able to be at the DVC lounge at Bay Lake Tower and they played the Happily Ever After music while the show was going on.  We were all standing on the balcony/patio are watching the show.


Yes I believe the poly has this as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bus route changes at WDW

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disney-world-changes-bus-routes-alleviate-traffic-buena-vista-drive/


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> DL is open, but I thought I'd shared these interesting pics:
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/environme...tographs-as-wildfires-rage-across-california/


“The new plagues of Egypt land opens in Disney’s California Adventure this December!”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Coco themed Southwest plane

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/1...ane-and-were-feeling-on-top-of-the-world/amp/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details about Marvel day at sea

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-at-sea/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1005171011170024C


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> “The new plagues of Egypt land opens in Disney’s California Adventure this December!”


literally almost too real to joke about


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can now gift people Disney vacations 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...disney-launches-new-vacation-gifting-site.htm


----------



## wareagle57

umichigan10 said:


> “The new plagues of Egypt land opens in Disney’s California Adventure this December!”



I don't recall fire being one of the plagues.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> I don't recall fire being one of the plagues.


Blotting out the sun was though.

(Feel for those people in California though, it’s been a rough couple of years out there with drought and now fire)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has cancelled Gigantic 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/breaking-disney-cancelled-upcoming-animated-film-gigantic/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has cancelled Gigantic
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/breaking-disney-cancelled-upcoming-animated-film-gigantic/



Very interesting, but not too surprising considering there was no word on it at D23.

Wonder how much actual work had gone into that and how much of the film was somewhat done.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Very interesting, but not too surprising considering there was no word on it at D23.
> 
> Wonder how much actual work had gone into that and how much of the film was somewhat done.


Yeah, I was interested in the concept but it seemed it wasn’t going anywhere.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can now gift people Disney vacations
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt-...disney-launches-new-vacation-gifting-site.htm



So... for those who don't know what to get me for Christmas, please click the link above.


----------



## Brocktoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder how much actual work had gone into that and how much of the film was somewhat done.



I believe Toy Story 2 was well into production before Lasseter took over and had re-work everything.  And didn't Lasseter do something similar with Bolt ... changing the story and bringing on a new creative team?  If they're scrapping Gigantic there must have been some serious issues.


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> So... for those who don't know what to get me for Christmas, please click the link above.


Yep, I take all forms of Disney vacations as gifts


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Early 2020 is the plan.


Do you think with Ratatouille and a possible UK attraction coming, could we see EPCOT opening World Showcase at the normal park opening in the near future instead of 2 hours after Future World?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think with Ratatouille and a possible UK attraction coming, could we see EPCOT opening World Showcase at the normal park opening in the near future instead of 2 hours after Future World?


It is possible. I don't know if everything would open right away but I can see many things opening with the park.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> It is possible. I don't know if everything would open right away but I can see many things opening with the park.


Well, I assume the bars won't open. I would personally find it interesting to go around to the different countries and try breakfast items that are unique to that country. We can't really do that right now. I know France has a place open for breakfast and Akershus in Norway, but that's about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think with Ratatouille and a possible UK attraction coming, could we see EPCOT opening World Showcase at the normal park opening in the near future instead of 2 hours after Future World?





rteetz said:


> It is possible. I don't know if everything would open right away but I can see many things opening with the park.



Certainly an interesting question.  Certainly much of the area is still driven by food and (adult) beverage so maybe not everything but I could see most of it being open and maybe they introduce more breakfast locations and even start having Bloody Mary and mimosa stands


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think with Ratatouille and a possible UK attraction coming, could we see EPCOT opening World Showcase at the normal park opening in the near future instead of 2 hours after Future World?





rteetz said:


> It is possible. I don't know if everything would open right away but I can see many things opening with the park.



Certainly an interesting question.  Certainly much of the area is still driven by food and (adult) beverage so maybe not everything but I could see most of it being open and maybe they introduce more breakfast locations and even start having Bloody Mary and mimosa stands


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly an interesting question.  Certainly much of the area is still driven by food and (adult) beverage so maybe not everything but I could see most of it being open and maybe they introduce more breakfast locations and even start having Bloody Mary and mimosa stands



I think they'd need at least one more "family friendly" ride somewhere in showcase to justify opening...

This empty spaces in Germany and Japan would be your likely spots.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think they'd need at least one more "family friendly" ride somewhere in showcase to justify opening...
> 
> This empty spaces in Germany and Japan would be your likely spots.


Well, if we get the rumored new Pavilion coming between Germany/Italy, that could possibly be a great spot for an added attraction. I understand your point though with getting an attraction (other than the American Adventure show) in that part of the park.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly an interesting question.  Certainly much of the area is still driven by food and (adult) beverage so maybe not everything but I could see most of it being open and maybe they introduce more breakfast locations and even start having Bloody Mary and mimosa stands



I hope the WDW gods are listening to your Bloody Mary stands.

You can already get a yummy breakfast at the french bakery and mimosas if you're ok with a bit of DIY mimosa situation...and I totally am I love starting an Epcot day that way, and almost always do!

I've always dreamed of what interesting stuff they could come up with for breakfast in Morrocco and the UK seems like a slam dunk. That's a lot of breakfast reservations to fill though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, if we get the rumored new Pavilion coming between Germany/Italy, that could possibly be a great spot for an added attraction. I understand your point though with getting an attraction (other than the American Adventure show) in that part of the park.



And what new pavilion is that?


----------



## TomServo27

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, I assume the bars won't open. I would personally find it interesting to go around to the different countries and try breakfast items that are unique to that country. We can't really do that right now. I know France has a place open for breakfast and Akershus in Norway, but that's about it.


Well if the bars are not open what’s the point.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TomServo27 said:


> Well if the bars are not open what’s the point.


There wouldn't be one...
...they could sell $7 poached eggs with ethnic meats from stands and call it "Epcot International Daily Festival of the Flowery Holiday Arts" or something...


----------



## TomServo27

lockedoutlogic said:


> And what new pavilion is that?


Spain with a Gigantic attraction a wait never mind.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris' Phantom Manor will close for refurb on January 8th for nearly a year


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> And what new pavilion is that?


Brazil was rumored before the D23 presentation, but they didn't announce a new pavilion there. They did say that there is more coming that they didn't announce. So, anything is possible I guess.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TomServo27 said:


> Spain with a Gigantic attraction a wait never mind.



Theres AT LEAST 6 other countries "confirmed" on the list before Spain...the one with the impending civil war?

...get inline, Espania


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Brazil was rumored before the D23 presentation, but they didn't announce anything there. They did say that there is more coming that they didn't announce. So, anything is possible I guess.



You want to check the historical record on this one?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> You want to check the historical record on this one?


Would you like to clarify what you mean by your statement? I was sitting in the Parks and Resorts Presentation and there was no pavilion announced at the 2017 D23 Expo.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wnwardii said:


> When I stayed at the Contemporary last year, I was able to turn my TV to a specific channel and hear the Wishes and the Hallo-Wishes firework music.  Since I had a room with a theme park view, I just stood on my balcony with the TV up really loud and watched the fireworks with friends.
> 
> I don't know if any other monorail resort has this type of setup.  I would have though the Poly would since you have a direct view of the fireworks.  GF, maybe not as much.
> 
> Earlier this year I was able to be at the DVC lounge at Bay Lake Tower and they played the Happily Ever After music while the show was going on.  We were all standing on the balcony/patio are watching the show.





rteetz said:


> Yes I believe the poly has this as well.



Just FYI, CR/BLT is the only resort you can get the fireworks music on the TV.  You cannot at GF or Poly.

It’s on channel 105, which in typical Disney-fashion is still currently labeled “Wishes” (see below).  Also interestingly enough, this channel also shows up at Poly (and I think GF to but not 100% sure about that) but the audio does not play there.  This has always bugged me, especially at Poly!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Would you like to clarify what you mean by your statement? I was sitting in the Parks and Resorts Presentation and there was no pavilion announced at the 2017 D23 Expo.



Not that record...

I've kept the TOTS doctrine in the garage...cause they have been pushing construction...but this one still applies

1983 - 9 countries open
1984 - 1 country opens
1988 - 1 country opens

1989-2019 - "been busy"

What doesn't equate?


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, CR/BLT is the only resort you can get the fireworks music on the TV.  You cannot at GF or Poly.
> 
> It’s on channel 105, which in typical Disney-fashion is still currently labeled “Wishes” (see below).  Also interestingly enough, this channel also shows up at Poly (and I think GF to but not 100% sure about that) but the audio does not play there.  This has always bugged me, especially at Poly!
> 
> View attachment 276032


The Poly Bungalows have it. I assumed that meant the regular rooms had it as well.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> Not that record...
> 
> I've kept the TOTS doctrine in the garage...cause they have been pushing construction...but this one still applies
> 
> 1983 - 9 countries open
> 1984 - 1 country opens
> 1988 - 1 country opens
> 
> 1989-2019 - "been busy"
> 
> What doesn't equate?


I see your point. Are all of the countries (besides Norway) still sponsoring their pavilions though? I know the "sponsoring" was the main reason why all or most of the country pavilions were built. I still think a new pavilion is possible. We will just see if Disney decides to build one or not.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> The Poly Bungalows have it. I assumed that meant the regular rooms had it as well.


That must be why the bungalows are at that price


----------



## Auntof2

amberpi said:


> I hope the WDW gods are listening to your Bloody Mary stands.
> 
> You can already get a yummy breakfast at the french bakery and mimosas if you're ok with a bit of DIY mimosa situation...and I totally am I love starting an Epcot day that way, and almost always do!
> 
> I've always dreamed of what interesting stuff they could come up with for breakfast in Morrocco and the UK seems like a slam dunk. That's a lot of breakfast reservations to fill though.



I think we need more details on DIY mimosas.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rteetz said:


> The Poly Bungalows have it. I assumed that meant the regular rooms had it as well.



I wish you were right.  I check every time I go to Poly just to see if it has changed, including this past weekend when I was there.  No HEA music.  

I was in a lagoon facing CL room (Hawaii building), just FWIW.


----------



## amberpi

Auntof2 said:


> I think we need more details on DIY mimosas.



They sell champagne and orange juice - so easy peasy. They sell mimosas in the french bakery already, but they're mostly oj, and mine are way better Paired with a lovely croissant with an insane amount of butter (key) - excellent start to a day! Or the creamy tart with strawberries? Not bad at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I hope the WDW gods are listening to your Bloody Mary stands.
> 
> You can already get a yummy breakfast at the french bakery and mimosas if you're ok with a bit of DIY mimosa situation...and I totally am I love starting an Epcot day that way, and almost always do!
> 
> I've always dreamed of what interesting stuff they could come up with for breakfast in Morrocco and the UK seems like a slam dunk. That's a lot of breakfast reservations to fill though.



Yeah, I am thinking more quick service

Could do Micheladas in Mexico as well for more morning adult drink variety


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I see your point. Are all of the countries (besides Norway) still sponsoring their pavilions though? I know the "sponsoring" was the main reason why all or most of the country pavilions were built. I still think a new pavilion is possible. We will just see if Disney decides to build one or not.



It's possible...but still very unlikely...the reason isn't solely sponsorship...or least not in the way everyone thinks.

It's the Walt disney world international program...and I don't think they can get any other countries to "partner" with...


----------



## Keels

amberpi said:


> You can already get a yummy breakfast at the french bakery and mimosas if you're ok with a bit of DIY mimosa situation...and I totally am I love starting an Epcot day that way, and almost always do!





amberpi said:


> They sell champagne and orange juice - so easy peasy. They sell mimosas in the french bakery already, but they're mostly oj, and mine are way better Paired with a lovely croissant with an insane amount of butter (key) - excellent start to a day! Or the creamy tart with strawberries? Not bad at all.



Oh, they sell mimosas too ... I don't remember it being on the menu, but it was $7. I got them every morning of Marathon Weekend this year right when the park opened. Mimosa and ham & cheese croissant = Breakfast of Champions.

UPDATE: Proof of Boozes with Timestamp!


----------



## amberpi

Keels said:


> Oh, they sell mimosas too ... I don't remember it being on the menu, but it was $7. I got them every morning of Marathon Weekend this year right when the park opened. Mimosa and ham & cheese croissant = Breakfast of Champions.
> 
> UPDATE: Proof of Boozes with Timestamp!
> View attachment 276075



Sounds like we're having very similar breakfasts. I took exactly 1 food pick on my entire trip a few weeks back...I live in the moment (or I was enjoying the drinks too much and forget).

ETA: Sorry to be ot, but I'd be really excited if WS opened earlier. REALLY excited. I bet the back parts would be empty and that'd make me so happy.


----------



## Keels

amberpi said:


> Sounds like we're having very similar breakfasts. I took exactly 1 food pick on my entire trip a few weeks back...I live in the moment (or I was enjoying the drinks too much and forget).
> 
> ETA: Sorry to be ot, but I'd be really excited if WS opened earlier. REALLY excited. I bet the back parts would be empty and that'd make me so happy.



 Alert!

I brought one of my BFFs with me for Marathon Weekend this year - she's in her mid 30's and had never been to Disney, so she was fully expecting it to be like a nicer Six Flags. We stayed at BCV and walked in to Epcot every morning. She's coming back to Marathon Weekend with me in January (at BCV again, because duh) and her only request was "Breakfast in France every morning" ... I'm pretty sure I can make that happen.

I do wish other places would open as well, but given how spectacularly breakfast in Mexico failed, I doubt it will happen in the near future sadly.


----------



## Louis Mason

hi, nice contributions, really amazing...


----------



## a4matte

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, CR/BLT is the only resort you can get the fireworks music on the TV.  You cannot at GF or Poly.
> 
> It’s on channel 105, which in typical Disney-fashion is still currently labeled “Wishes” (see below).  Also interestingly enough, this channel also shows up at Poly (and I think GF to but not 100% sure about that) but the audio does not play there.  This has always bugged me, especially at Poly!
> 
> View attachment 276032


THANK YOU!
You made me feel less insane about not being able to find it at Poly!


----------



## Louis Mason

you are welcome, i guess its part of the reason we are here as friends, to help each other out in times of needs...


----------



## MissGina5

On the Gigantic news, the article I read (inside the Magic I believe) said they would be working on a different project that will be out thanksgiving 2020. Any ideas?? (I am still holding out hope for an Italian princess lol)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneyland testing roaming droids in Tomorrowland:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-testing-roaming-droid-in-tomorrowland/


Looks like that droid that was at D23 is out at a Tomorrowland for some testing


----------



## lockedoutlogic

By the way...the showcase has a lot of maintenance and horticulture going on right up until 11 am...as many know.  Hard to plant flowers in the dark sometimes.


----------



## dlavender

lockedoutlogic said:


> By the way...the showcase has a lot of maintenance and horticulture going on right up until 11 am...as many know.  Hard to plant flowers in the dark sometimes.



Well, they need to get there at 3AM like the merchandising peeps do. 

Guess that doesn't solve the darkness problem...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Well, they need to get there at 3AM like the merchandising peeps do.
> 
> Guess that doesn't solve the darkness problem...



They are...in futureworld...or marvel land...or whatever it's called now.

Epcot and magic kingdom have a ton of "topside" maintenance each day...they were built in the high overhead era that big shot Bobby doesn't like.  There is a lot that goes on from daybreak until 5 minutes before opening...and it's tough to move that around.

Early showcase opening would be a logistical issue.  We had to sign a waiver to have a wedding in there before opening.


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> I hope the WDW gods are listening to your Bloody Mary stands.
> 
> You can already get a yummy breakfast at the french bakery and mimosas if you're ok with a bit of DIY mimosa situation...and I totally am I love starting an Epcot day that way, and almost always do!
> 
> I've always dreamed of what interesting stuff they could come up with for breakfast in Morrocco and the UK seems like a slam dunk. That's a lot of breakfast reservations to fill though.



We bellied up to the Dawa bar one morning a couple weeks ago and I was amazed at how many bloody Mary's the bartender had to make.  I don't like them and was perfectly content with beer, but he had to go into Tusker to get more bacon strips to put into the bloody mary's because he ran out.  He told me they always give him 30 pieces of bacon when he opens but he has lately been getting more earlier and earlier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> They are...in futureworld...or marvel land...or whatever it's called now.
> 
> Epcot and magic kingdom have a ton of "topside" maintenance each day...they were built in the high overhead era that big shot Bobby doesn't like.  There is a lot that goes on from daybreak until 5 minutes before opening...and it's tough to move that around.
> 
> Early showcase opening would be a logistical issue.  We had to sign a waiver to have a wedding in there before opening.



pretty sure if they told management that "by opening WS earlier you would increase revenue by X and profits by Y" they would figure out how to make it work ... some sort of electrical lighting tool - I mean, I am sure the imagineers could come up with something


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> We bellied up to the Dawa bar one morning a couple weeks ago and I was amazed at how many bloody Mary's the bartender had to make.  I don't like them and was perfectly content with beer, but he had to go into Tusker to get more bacon strips to put into the bloody mary's because he ran out.  He told me they always give him 30 pieces of bacon when he opens but he has lately been getting more earlier and earlier.



So basically...people like to get blitzed when they don't have to drive on vacation?

Wow...I had no idea...I should try that sometime...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> We bellied up to the Dawa bar one morning a couple weeks ago and I was amazed at how many bloody Mary's the bartender had to make.  I don't like them and was perfectly content with beer, but he had to go into Tusker to get more bacon strips to put into the bloody mary's because he ran out.  He told me they always give him 30 pieces of bacon when he opens but he has lately been getting more earlier and earlier.



I think "day drinking" is something that really increases when people are on vacation ... and I think bloody marys are one of those things that sound better when the person next to you orders one:

"you know, I haven't had one of those in about 5 years, I'll take one too!"   

*five minutes later*

"ugh, this thing is terrible"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> pretty sure if they told management that "by opening WS earlier you would increase revenue by X and profits by Y" they would figure out how to make it work ... some sort of electrical lighting tool - I mean, I am sure the imagineers could come up with something



Oh absolutely...not impossible.

But an issue nonetheless.

Thinking about it again...I think that they need to have mainline rides in two more spots before an opening...cause then they'd have to staff some restaurants and the shops as well...

So if you have Elsa's boats, rat, a ride in Germany and Japan?   That would be enough to draw crowds and full operational slate.  And it would be "spaced" amongst the promenade as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh absolutely...not impossible.
> 
> But an issue nonetheless.
> 
> Thinking about it again...I think that they need to have mainline rides in two more spots before an opening...cause then they'd have to staff some restaurants and the shops as well...
> 
> So if you have Elsa's boats, rat, a ride in Germany and Japan?   That would be enough to draw crowds and full operational slate.  And it would be "spaced" amongst the promenade as well.




Well, the other option is that you open up the two sides, but not the middle:
.... so going left around the lagoon you have Mexico and Norway (both with rides and can have/expand food, etc.) - maybe you extend to China as well and then you stop at the draw bridge
.... and then right you have the UK (which is getting a ride) and France (which is getting a ride) and can have food at Canada and there.  maybe extend to Morocco and can do a breakfast at Spice Road Table which would be nice out on the water.   

Then you still do the prep needed from 9-11 at the rest of the pavilions


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Universal is going to have a new nighttime show featuring Universal characters (so think Minions). Hope this one is good. No link because it was posted on the Universal Passholder fb group by the leader (a Universal employee).


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the other option is that you open up the two sides, but not the middle:
> .... so going left around the lagoon you have Mexico and Norway (both with rides and can have/expand food, etc.) - maybe you extend to China as well and then you stop at the draw bridge
> .... and then right you have the UK (which is getting a ride) and France (which is getting a ride) and can have food at Canada and there.  maybe extend to Morocco and can do a breakfast at Spice Road Table which would be nice out on the water.
> 
> Then you still do the prep needed from 9-11 at the rest of the pavilions



They already have done the "crescent moon" formation for a long time...international gateway and akerhus...

In order to make it a real innings eater/draw and pull people not only from the front of the park...but from magic kingdom and MGM...it will take the full concourse and more rides...maybe more than I think.

They already know this.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Holiday filming will be Nov 3-7
Stage/performances only at WDW. No parade


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disneyland testing roaming droids in Tomorrowland:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-testing-roaming-droid-in-tomorrowland/
> 
> 
> Looks like that droid that was at D23 is out at a Tomorrowland for some testing


It isn’t the first time they’ve tested him. Definitely to see how things work for SWL.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> Holiday filming will be Nov 3-7
> Stage/performances only at WDW. No parade


Parade at DL this year then?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney parks blog wallpapers now available for Apple Watch

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-parks-wallpaper-designs-for-apple-watch/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Echo Lake update

https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-echo-lake-christmas-lighting-infrastructure-work/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holiday specials tapings details

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...place-early-november-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> Parade at DL this year then?


I would assume so, but the notice was WDW specific
More information will be coming out next week


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Figment backpack now on sale

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photos-figment-epcot-35-backback-released-today/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Figment backpack now on sale
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photos-figment-epcot-35-backback-released-today/



Oh thank goodness I thought it was going to be one of those semi tacky backpacks with like a giant figment and then I'd have had to buy it.


----------



## danikoski

Tigger's ally said:


> We bellied up to the Dawa bar one morning a couple weeks ago and I was amazed at how many bloody Mary's the bartender had to make.  I don't like them and was perfectly content with beer, but he had to go into Tusker to get more bacon strips to put into the bloody mary's because he ran out.  He told me they always give him 30 pieces of bacon when he opens but he has lately been getting more earlier and earlier.



It's how people are dealing with the wait for FoP


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It isn’t the first time they’ve tested him. Definitely to see how things work for SWL.



maybe it was inaccurate but the article implied this was the first time he was out and about in Tomorrowland - that previously it was in enclosed spaces (Launch Bay, D23, etc.) ... so sort of a next step in testing for what will be needed in SWGE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> It's how people are dealing with the wait for FoP



I am sure it is no coincidence that they put a bar in right where the entrance to Star Wars Galaxy's Edge will be


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe it was inaccurate but the article implied this was the first time he was out and about in Tomorrowland - that previously it was in enclosed spaces (Launch Bay, D23, etc.) ... so sort of a next step in testing for what will be needed in SWGE


Yes that is true. Previously he was in smaller spaces.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Echo Lake update
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-echo-lake-christmas-lighting-infrastructure-work/


Do we now when this will be completed?  Sounds like it will be cool!


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> By the way...the showcase has a lot of maintenance and horticulture going on right up until 11 am...as many know.  Hard to plant flowers in the dark sometimes.



Often when I'm cruising through the UK before its open (and looking longingly at the closed bar), I see the guys working on the gardens and think of Alice in Wonderland. If they just piped in the "painting the roses red" song they could do it during hours and add it to the entertainment lineup.


----------



## Tigger's ally

danikoski said:


> It's how people are dealing with the wait for FoP



For us, it was how we got our feet back on the ground after riding FOP two straight times without getting off our banshee!


----------



## mcd2745

I'm sure we can all see them offering a morning "Tea & Crumpets with Mary Poppins" at the UK pavilion for $69.95 pp. to help justify opening up WS earlier.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> It isn’t the first time they’ve tested him. Definitely to see how things work for SWL.



Like they're going to have the space in SWL to have these guys out. But it is neat!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Echo Lake update
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-echo-lake-christmas-lighting-infrastructure-work/


Been following this kinda casually, is this just routine maintenance or are they adding stuff there for a potential light show (think I know the answer but I figured I’d ask)


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Do we now when this will be completed?  Sounds like it will be cool!


In time for the holiday season.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Like they're going to have the space in SWL to have these guys out. But it is neat!


They have been marketing the land that way. At D23 and other presentations they have talked about how they are going to have driods and other familiar faces throughout the land.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Been following this kinda casually, is this just routine maintenance or are they adding stuff there for a potential light show (think I know the answer but I figured I’d ask)


Both. No light show but Echo Lake will have enhanced Christmas decor this year. The Christmas tree is going to be placed on the island in the center of Echo Lake.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> They have been marketing the land that way. At D23 and other presentations they have talked about how they are going to have driods and other familiar faces throughout the land.



Yeah, but at least for the first 2 years it's going to be like a "Where's Waldo" kind of thing if they aren't in specific spots. That's just unavoidable given the crush this land is going to experience.


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> Like they're going to have the space in SWL to have these guys out. But it is neat!



I really, really think you are going to see them holding people outside the land like they did with Avatar the first week, but something that will last a lot longer (a year or more?) I think they are actually thinking ahead on this - and this is what that corridor at Grand Avenue is going to be used for, a giant queue of people waiting to enter Star Wars land. Not to say it won't be crowded once you are IN the land, but they will do this to avoid the wall-to-wall people.  (The other potential option is that they will simply give out (and also sell) a FP to get into the land itself with a specific return time - thus limiting access that way.)


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> They have been marketing the land that way. At D23 and other presentations they have talked about how they are going to have driods and other familiar faces throughout the land.



I know and it's going to be awesome...if they have the concrete space available for them


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I really, really think you are going to see them holding people outside the land like they did with Avatar the first week, but something that will last a lot longer (a year or more?) I think they are actually thinking ahead on this - and this is what that corridor at Grand Avenue is going to be used for, a giant queue of people waiting to enter Star Wars land. Not to say it won't be crowded once you are IN the land, but they will do this to avoid the wall-to-wall people.  (The other potential option is that they will simply give out (and also sell) a FP to get into the land itself with a specific return time - thus limiting access that way.)



Totally agree, I think it'll be more of a "schedule your visit to Galaxy's Edge" than a free for all. Of course if they give the advantage to on-site only, I can see it causing a lot of disdain from locals. Hopefully they will at least provide something for AP holders too. The only problem I forsee is getting people out of the area once they enter. I can see it being more like Diagon Alley where it's fun to linger vs Pandora where most (not all) will want to leave after they've looked around a bit.


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> Totally agree, I think it'll be more of a "schedule your visit to Galaxy's Edge" than a free for all. Of course if they give the advantage to on-site only, I can see it causing a lot of disdain from locals. Hopefully they will at least provide something for AP holders too. The only problem I forsee is getting people out of the area once they enter. I can see it being more like Diagon Alley where it's fun to linger vs Pandora where most (not all) will want to leave after they've looked around a bit.



Yeah, to me there's going to be three levels, the "pay for special event" level, the "on-site" level, and then the AP/Off-site level. They are going to have to deal with all these levels and try to keep everyone happy. Don't be surprised if they fail badly initially.


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> Oh absolutely...not impossible.
> 
> But an issue nonetheless.
> 
> Thinking about it again...I think that they need to have mainline rides in two more spots before an opening...cause then they'd have to staff some restaurants and the shops as well...
> 
> So if you have Elsa's boats, rat, a ride in Germany and Japan?   That would be enough to draw crowds and full operational slate.  And it would be "spaced" amongst the promenade as well.


Well we have confirmed Rat, construction has started, we have ride coming to UK(rumored Brave IP) and we have one new pavillion expected without an attraction - Brazil.  So that is pretty close to what you state.  Add to that the expected renovation of Mexico ride to Coco too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Haunted Mansion, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, and Splash Mountain Shirts at Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I really, really think you are going to see them holding people outside the land like they did with Avatar the first week, but something that will last a lot longer (a year or more?) I think they are actually thinking ahead on this - and this is what that corridor at Grand Avenue is going to be used for, a giant queue of people waiting to enter Star Wars land. Not to say it won't be crowded once you are IN the land, but they will do this to avoid the wall-to-wall people.  (The other potential option is that they will simply give out (and also sell) a FP to get into the land itself with a specific return time - thus limiting access that way.)



I definitely agree - and there will be some unhappy campers who aren't able to get in or have to wait more than they want - especially people who are Star Wars fans and not Disney fans and made the trip just for SWGE

I can see it running like they did for Pandora where if you have a FP coming up then you can go to the front of the line, thus putting even more premium on getting a FP (so even more incentive to staying on site and thus getting the 60 days instead of 30) and I am sure there will be a paid extra/VIP tour thing like they are doing for Animal Kingdom where you are basically paying for the FP to the big attraction(s) - though will probably be at least double the price


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Well we have confirmed Rat, construction has started, we have ride coming to UK(rumored Brave IP) and we have one new pavillion expected without an attraction - Brazil.  So that is pretty close to what you state.  Add to that the expected renovation of Mexico ride to Coco too.



do we know the estimate for when Rat will be completed?  I have heard 2020, but if they are already starting construction and it is a replicated ride I would think they could get it done pretty quick - especially knowing GoTG is expected to take quite a while I would think they would want something new in EPCOT to help draw crowds away from SWGE when it opens in 2019


----------



## Delano Fiedler

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely agree - and there will be some unhappy campers who aren't able to get in or have to wait more than they want - especially people who are Star Wars fans and not Disney fans and made the trip just for SWGE
> 
> I can see it running like they did for Pandora where if you have a FP coming up then you can go to the front of the line, thus putting even more premium on getting a FP (so even more incentive to staying on site and thus getting the 60 days instead of 30) and I am sure there will be a paid extra/VIP tour thing like they are doing for Animal Kingdom where you are basically paying for the FP to the big attraction(s) - though will probably be at least double the price



This is definitely what will end up happening. I expect almost all the SWGE FP booked 60 days in advance


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> do we know the estimate for when Rat will be completed?  I have heard 2020, but if they are already starting construction and it is a replicated ride I would think they could get it done pretty quick - especially knowing GoTG is expected to take quite a while I would think they would want something new in EPCOT to help draw crowds away from SWGE when it opens in 2019


Spring 2020.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Phicinfan said:


> Well we have confirmed Rat, construction has started, *we have ride coming to UK(rumored Brave IP)* and we have *one new pavillion expected without an attraction - Brazil*.  So that is pretty close to what you state.  Add to that the *expected renovation of Mexico ride to Coco too.*



You're going down the road here where I'm gonna have to change my avatar...

Chasing the rabbits again...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Delano Fiedler said:


> This is definitely what will end up happening. I expect almost all the SWGE FP booked 60 days in advance



well, if it like Flights of Passage they will all be gone by about day 63 in advance


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
MK Flyover construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...om-overpass-construction-update-october-2017/


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> If you do things 15 years behind all the other hotels...it "works the kinks out"



AKA- Toyota-ing


----------



## Phicinfan

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're going down the road here where I'm gonna have to change my avatar...
> 
> Chasing the rabbits again...


The only one I know that is "shaky" is Coco.  But the rest are pretty locked.  So no, your avatar is still right on the money


----------



## dlavender

Phicinfan said:


> The only one I know that is "shaky" is Coco.  But the rest are pretty locked.  So no, your avatar is still right on the money



Shaky at best....

The movie is still a month out from release.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has cancelled Gigantic
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/breaking-disney-cancelled-upcoming-animated-film-gigantic/



So, correct me if I'm wrong, but that means all Disney scheduled theatrical animation releases after Coco are all sequels and/or spin-offs?

I mean, not that this was THAT original, but it was a "Disney 1st attempt" movie at the tale (since Mickey was tv length)...

Right now, I see Incredibles 2 (June 2018), Wreck It Ralph 2 (Nov 2018), Planes 3 (Space, right?) (April 2019), Toy Story 4 (June 2019), Frozen 2 (Nov 2019)...am I missing any?

I mean, has Disney watched the market for direct sequels the last 2 years?  At least domestically (and even internationally), there has been struggle...and to offer nothing not in this vein of sequel, sequel, sequel...I mean, Emoji, the worst animated movie supposedly ever made, is gonna hit $200M WW, probably b/c it at least had a breath of fresh air this animated sequel summer...now maybe Coco doesn't break big, and that (with Good Dinosaur) scared them into all sequels, but sequels don't always hit big either...not every movie will be Finding Dory - some will be Cars 3 bombs, too...and the trend has been for more sequels to play like Cars 3 vs Nemo 2...


----------



## dlavender

TwoMisfits said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but that means all Disney scheduled theatrical animation releases after Coco are all sequels and/or spin-offs?
> 
> I mean, not that this was THAT original, but it was a "Disney 1st attempt" movie at the tale (since Mickey was tv length)...
> 
> Right now, I see Incredibles 2 (June 2018), Wreck It Ralph 2 (Nov 2018), Planes 3 (Space, right?) (April 2019), Toy Story 4 (June 2019), Frozen 2 (Nov 2019)...am I missing any?
> 
> I mean, has Disney watched the market for direct sequels the last 2 years?  At least domestically (and even internationally), there has been struggle...and to offer nothing not in this vein of sequel, sequel, sequel...I mean, Emoji, the worst animated movie supposedly ever made, is gonna hit $200M WW, probably b/c it at least had a breath of fresh air this animated sequel summer...now maybe Coco doesn't break big, and that (with Good Dinosaur) scared them into all sequels, but sequels don't always hit big either...not every movie will be Finding Dory - some will be Cars 3 bombs, too...and the trend has been for more sequels to play like Cars 3 vs Nemo 2...



Or Planes 2.  That couldn't have done well.  

(Except in merchandising)


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Haunted Mansion, Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, and Splash Mountain Shirts at Magic Kingdom


I like the splash one, the others I could take or leave


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I like the splash one, the others I could take or leave



I sort of like the Tiki Room one


I thought it was odd that some are regularly priced $24.95 and some are regularly priced $24.99 ... like, why bother having a 4 cent difference between them?


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but that means all Disney scheduled theatrical animation releases after Coco are all sequels and/or spin-offs?
> 
> I mean, not that this was THAT original, but it was a "Disney 1st attempt" movie at the tale (since Mickey was tv length)...
> 
> Right now, I see Incredibles 2 (June 2018), Wreck It Ralph 2 (Nov 2018), Planes 3 (Space, right?) (April 2019), Toy Story 4 (June 2019), Frozen 2 (Nov 2019)...am I missing any?
> 
> I mean, has Disney watched the market for direct sequels the last 2 years?  At least domestically (and even internationally), there has been struggle...and to offer nothing not in this vein of sequel, sequel, sequel...I mean, Emoji, the worst animated movie supposedly ever made, is gonna hit $200M WW, probably b/c it at least had a breath of fresh air this animated sequel summer...now maybe Coco doesn't break big, and that (with Good Dinosaur) scared them into all sequels, but sequels don't always hit big either...not every movie will be Finding Dory - some will be Cars 3 bombs, too...and the trend has been for more sequels to play like Cars 3 vs Nemo 2...


Yes all remakes/sequels unless Disney has some untitled films in the mix. Coco is the only original film for a while. You have a ton of live action remakes coming and then the sequels. Did Cars 3 bomb that bad? What was the comparison with Cars 2? 3 was a better movie than 2.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Yes all remakes/sequels unless Disney has some untitled films in the mix. Coco is the only original film for a while. You have a ton of live action remakes coming and then the sequels. Did Cars 3 bomb that bad? What was the comparison with Cars 2? 3 was a better movie than 2.



*Cars 2 Worldwide:* *$562,110,557

Cars 3 Worldwide:  $374,364,060* 

I'm actually surprised.  3, IMO, was a lot better than 2. 
*

*


----------



## a4matte

dlavender said:


> Shaky at best....
> 
> The movie is still a month out from release.


I'm a little worried for Coco. They seem to be pushing advertising for the new Frozen short more than they are for Coco. When seeing Princess and the Frog in theaters this past weekend they showed what felt like an overly long trailer for the Frozen short before they even previewed Coco. Even people in front of us were openly questioning why they'd take so much focus from a feature and put it on a short.


----------



## mfly

TwoMisfits said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but that means all Disney scheduled theatrical animation releases after Coco are all sequels and/or spin-offs?
> 
> I mean, not that this was THAT original, but it was a "Disney 1st attempt" movie at the tale (since Mickey was tv length)...
> 
> Right now, I see Incredibles 2 (June 2018), Wreck It Ralph 2 (Nov 2018), Planes 3 (Space, right?) (April 2019), Toy Story 4 (June 2019), Frozen 2 (Nov 2019)...am I missing any?
> 
> I mean, has Disney watched the market for direct sequels the last 2 years?  At least domestically (and even internationally), there has been struggle...and to offer nothing not in this vein of sequel, sequel, sequel...I mean, Emoji, the worst animated movie supposedly ever made, is gonna hit $200M WW, probably b/c it at least had a breath of fresh air this animated sequel summer...now maybe Coco doesn't break big, and that (with Good Dinosaur) scared them into all sequels, but sequels don't always hit big either...not every movie will be Finding Dory - some will be Cars 3 bombs, too...and the trend has been for more sequels to play like Cars 3 vs Nemo 2...


The article about the shelving of Gigantic that @rteetz posted had this quote by Ed Catmull (Walt Disney and Pixar Animation Studios President): “We are focusing our energies on another project that has been in the works, which we’ll be sharing more about soon, now set for Thanksgiving 2020.”

The article then referenced insiders who said the replacement 2020 film would be an original feature. 

So we may still get an original in 2020, but I'm not too excited about the volume of sequels we're getting over the next few years. I'd far prefer a better mix of original features:sequels.


----------



## dlavender

a4matte said:


> I'm a little worried for Coco. They seem to be pushing advertising for the new Frozen short more than they are for Coco. When seeing Princess and the Frog in theaters this past weekend they showed what felt like an overly long trailer for the Frozen short before they even previewed Coco. Even people in front of us were openly questioning why they'd take so much focus from a feature and put it on a short.



I don't think its a great sign that a Halloween movie is premiering Thanksgiving....

But perhaps there is a reasonable explanation on that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes all remakes/sequels unless Disney has some untitled films in the mix. Coco is the only original film for a while. You have a ton of live action remakes coming and then the sequels. Did Cars 3 bomb that bad? What was the comparison with Cars 2? 3 was a better movie than 2.



as of Oct 9th, Cars 3 made $152.6m domestic, and $374.4 worldwide .... cars 2 made $191.5m domestic and $562.1m worldwide, so down a bit (not sure if 3 is still playing in some markets) - despite it being a far superior movie

Issue is the budget is so high - Cars 3 was $175m and of the worldwide receipts I think the studios only keep about 1/2 meanings Cars 3 likely just broke even.  Now, they have merchandise and stuff so I am sure they will do ok, but not a great take


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

a4matte said:


> Even people in front of us were openly questioning why they'd take so much focus from a feature and put it on a short.


Because kids will see "Frozen" and tell their parents that they want to go see that. Kids might see a preview for Coco and might not want to see that since they don't know what it is.

Frozen is a proven success for Disney in this generation of kids, and we all know how much Disney likes to push anything Frozen.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I sort of like the Tiki Room one
> 
> 
> I thought it was odd that some are regularly priced $24.95 and some are regularly priced $24.99 ... like, why bother having a 4 cent difference between them?


When we were there in September this promotion was going on too in many of the stores for a variety of t-shirts...we may have gotten a few t-shirts this way 

Anyways the pricing was like that as well. My guess is normally when they decide not to have this promotion those t-shirts included in the promotion may or may not be away from each other in the store thus the pricing difference. With these above shirts (the tiki room, HM, JC, etc) I'm guessing they were following the pricing structure as the other shirts they do in the promotion even though yes it is odd to place like-style shirts with a small price difference such that they did.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dlavender said:


> *Cars 2 Worldwide:* *$562,110,557
> 
> Cars 3 Worldwide:  $374,364,060*
> 
> I'm actually surprised.  3, IMO, was a lot better than 2.
> *
> *


I have to agree. Cars 3 is far superior over Cars 2! I always thought Cars 3 was the proper sequel to Cars.


----------



## a4matte

dlavender said:


> I don't think its a great sign that a Halloween movie is premiering Thanksgiving....
> 
> But perhaps there is a reasonable explanation on that?


I could see maybe they don't want audiences not familiar with Dia de los Muertos to think it's just a skeleton kids movie? Sure the holiday happens through Halloween, but there's more to it and the traditions than what someone unfamiliar would associate with Halloween in the states.

And Hocus Pocus came out in July and that's a cult classic now


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Tickets are now available for the Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire Hyper-Reality Experience coming to Downtown Disney and Disney Springs!*

This experience will be opening at Disney Springs (Walt Disney World) on December 16, 2017.
This experience will be opening at Downtown Disney (Disneyland Resort) on January 5, 2018.

It looks like ticket prices will be $29.95 per person.

From the Disney Parks Blog Article: "_Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire_ will transport guests deep into the _Star Wars_ universe, walking freely and untethered throughout the multisensory experience with friends and family. In groups of four, teams will go undercover as stormtroopers to capture Imperial intelligence vital to the budding rebellion’s survival."

Purchase Tickets: https://www.thevoid.com

Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-void/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1005171011170047C


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dlavender said:


> I don't think its a great sign that a Halloween movie is premiering Thanksgiving....
> 
> But perhaps there is a reasonable explanation on that?


Well they probably looked at it in the sense of what will gain more movie ticket sales.

Thanksgiving will win out hands down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When we were there in September this promotion was going on too in many of the stores for a variety of t-shirts...we may have gotten a few t-shirts this way
> 
> Anyways the pricing was like that as well. My guess is normally when they decide not to have this promotion those t-shirts included in the promotion may or may not be away from each other in the store thus the pricing difference. With these above shirts (the tiki room, HM, JC, etc) I'm guessing they were following the pricing structure as the other shirts they do in the promotion even though yes it is odd to place like-style shirts with a small price difference such that they did.



yeah, I get that they are combining different groups of t-shirts together for the promotion ... guess I just find it odd that it is still all Disney controlled why have any shirts at all, on all of property, be 4 cents different ... like have everything end in _.95 or _.99

but I guess I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have to agree. Cars 3 is far superior over Cars 2! I always thought Cars 3 was the proper sequel to Cars.



I think people have gotten a bit over Cars (at least the movies) and felt burned by Cars 2 ... plus Cars 3 I think had some slower parts so probably wasn't as interesting to kids whereas Cars 2 has more going on and tons of new characters, etc. .... vastly inferior movie but I can see kids liking it better


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Tickets are now available for the Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire Hyper-Reality Experience at Downtown Disney and Disney Springs!*
> 
> This experience will be opening at Disney Springs (Walt Disney World) on December 16, 2017.
> This experience will be opening at Downtown Disney (Disneyland Resort) on January 5, 2018.
> 
> It looks like ticket prices will be $29.95 per person.
> 
> Purchase Tickets: https://www.thevoid.com
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-void/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1005171011170047C



gotta admit, I was expecting it to cost a lot more


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta admit, I was expecting it to cost a lot more


I agree. I wonder how long the experience is going to be. I'll be looking at doing this on my next trip (if it isn't sold out lol).


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Shaky at best....
> 
> The movie is still a month out from release.



They're all shaky at best if we're honest...

Maybe some don't realize that country pavilions have been "all but confirmed" every year since the Gipper...NEXT!!

Coco isn't out yet...and rio is a minor ride that was recently overhauled...I don't see a legitimate angle as it stands now there.

And they may add a U.K. ride...certainly goes to a new pattern...but brave?   I know it's been a decent overall product for them...but If they want to distract kids...I think there are others that can do a better job.


----------



## Gusey

dlavender said:


> I don't think its a great sign that a Halloween movie is premiering Thanksgiving....
> 
> But perhaps there is a reasonable explanation on that?


It comes out in January in the UK, with a Holiday short and a movie about the DAy of the Dead? Doesn't quote make sense tbh.


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> The article about the shelving of Gigantic that @rteetz posted had this quote by Ed Catmull (Walt Disney and Pixar Animation Studios President): “We are focusing our energies on another project that has been in the works, which we’ll be sharing more about soon, now set for Thanksgiving 2020.”
> 
> The article then referenced insiders who said the replacement 2020 film would be an original feature.
> 
> So we may still get an original in 2020, but I'm not too excited about the volume of sequels we're getting over the next few years. I'd far prefer a better mix of original features:sequels.


Good catch.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Tickets are now available for the Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire Hyper-Reality Experience coming to Downtown Disney and Disney Springs!*
> 
> This experience will be opening at Disney Springs (Walt Disney World) on December 16, 2017.
> This experience will be opening at Downtown Disney (Disneyland Resort) on January 5, 2018.
> 
> It looks like ticket prices will be $29.95 per person.
> 
> From the Disney Parks Blog Article: "_Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire_ will transport guests deep into the _Star Wars_ universe, walking freely and untethered throughout the multisensory experience with friends and family. In groups of four, teams will go undercover as stormtroopers to capture Imperial intelligence vital to the budding rebellion’s survival."
> 
> Purchase Tickets: https://www.thevoid.com
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-void/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1005171011170047C


A little behind at Disneyland it seems...


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> A little behind at Disneyland it seems...



Wish it was that way for SW:GE. The sooner it opens, the sooner a few years will pass and I'll try and go!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I agree. I wonder how long the experience is going to be. I'll be looking at doing this on my next trip (if it isn't sold out lol).



Looking at the online ticket sales - the tickets are at 15 minute intervals - but I assume there are more than one room so not sure if that tells us much

hope you appreciated this daily enlightenment of a post


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> as of Oct 9th, Cars 3 made $152.6m domestic, and $374.4 worldwide .... cars 2 made $191.5m domestic and $562.1m worldwide, so down a bit (not sure if 3 is still playing in some markets) - despite it being a far superior movie
> 
> Issue is the budget is so high - Cars 3 was $175m and of the worldwide receipts I think the studios only keep about 1/2 meanings Cars 3 likely just broke even.  Now, they have merchandise and stuff so I am sure they will do ok, but not a great take



Usually, you need to plan 3x production budget to have a profit...barely 2x, especially with the way Disney markets (aka, they don't cheap out on marketing), means the movie itself probably lost money and now it's waiting on the toys, merchandise, and digital/DVD sales to break it even and make some money...


dlavender said:


> I don't think its a great sign that a Halloween movie is premiering Thanksgiving....
> 
> But perhaps there is a reasonable explanation on that?



Especially when it's premiering in Mexico at a proper time...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> A little behind at Disneyland it seems...


I guess so. I honestly thought that the construction started at Disneyland first. I could be wrong though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looking at the online ticket sales - the tickets are at 15 minute intervals - but I assume there are more than one room so not sure if that tells us much
> 
> hope you appreciated this daily enlightenment of a post


That would be a very expensive experience for a family of 4 for only 15 minutes if that is the case. I would hope that this is a 30+ minute experience. They can always do separate groups starting periodically while other groups are further ahead.


----------



## skier_pete

So, I think everyone is forgetting about the animated feature Disney announced that takes place in some sort of fairy tale world, but where they don't really use magic anymore, but still elves and trolls and unicorns exist.  I think it was a Pixar project though. 

There are an awful lot of sequels right now: but truth be told that's only the next two Pixar movies and next two Disney movies. Beyond that we don't really know but there have been no indications of any movies worthy of sequels. I believe Lassiter even said that after this bout of sequels they were going back to original fare. (And you can't tell me that at least Incredibles2 and WiR2 aren't sequels that there was a high degree of interest in. Admittedly I think no one wants another Toy Story movie, and those that want more Frozen are under 10.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So, I think everyone is forgetting about the animated feature Disney announced that takes place in some sort of fairy tale world, but where they don't really use magic anymore, but still elves and trolls and unicorns exist.  I think it was a Pixar project though.
> 
> There are an awful lot of sequels right now: but truth be told that's only the next two Pixar movies and next two Disney movies. Beyond that we don't really know but there have been no indications of any movies worthy of sequels. I believe Lassiter even said that after this bout of sequels they were going back to original fare. (And you can't tell me that at least Incredibles2 and WiR2 aren't sequels that there was a high degree of interest in. Admittedly I think no one wants another Toy Story movie, and those that want more Frozen are under 10.)



It is the sequels plus all the live action remakes at the same time - so it feels like a lot of not so original material coming out right now


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I guess so. I honestly thought that the construction started at Disneyland first. I could be wrong though.


They only closed the shops where this is going 2/3 weeks ago. 

And it’s a 30 minute experience.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> They only closed the shops where this is going 2/3 weeks ago.
> 
> And it’s a 30 minute experience.


The WDW location has been under construction for well over a month now.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta admit, I was expecting it to cost a lot more


I’m contemplating whether or not I should buy a ticket yet or not.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney streaming service to be called Disney Anywhere?

https://twitter.com/disney/status/918197316707811328


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney streaming service to be called Disney Anywhere?
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/918197316707811328




Interesting. There was an article yesterday about Disney Movies Anywhere gaining access to other studio production. Apparently 20th Century Fox, Warner Bros, and Universal Pictures and others are on board for making that the foundation for "Movies Anywhere" as an online vault for purchased content. Let me see if I can find a link.

I can't link the source Bloomberg document, but this link will get you there: http://www.slashfilm.com/disney-movies-anywhere/


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney streaming service to be called Disney Anywhere?
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/918197316707811328


I'm guessing they're referring to Movies Anywhere - which is rumored to be announced any time now. 

It sounds like it'll be Disney Movies Anywhere, but with the inclusion of some other major studios (20th Century Fox, Warner Bros, Universal). 

Here's a link for more information: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-are-said-to-join-forces-for-download-service


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’m contemplating whether or not I should buy a ticket yet or not.



the little video shows a group of people going in together - I think it could be a really fun experience to do with friends or co-workers or something.  Definitely worth a try I think!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> The WDW location has been under construction for well over a month now.


The shops at Disneyland only closed about 2 weeks ago. So makes sense that wdw is opening first.


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> I'm guessing they're referring to Movies Anywhere - which is rumored to be announced any time now.
> 
> It sounds like it'll be Disney Movies Anywhere, but with the inclusion of some other major studios (20th Century Fox, Warner Bros, Universal).
> 
> Here's a link for more information: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-are-said-to-join-forces-for-download-service


So this will be a new version of the existing Disney Movies Anywhere something completely separate?


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> So, I think everyone is forgetting about the animated feature Disney announced that takes place in some sort of fairy tale world, but where they don't really use magic anymore, but still elves and trolls and unicorns exist.  I think it was a Pixar project though.
> 
> There are an awful lot of sequels right now: but truth be told that's only the next two Pixar movies and next two Disney movies. Beyond that we don't really know but there have been no indications of any movies worthy of sequels. I believe Lassiter even said that after this bout of sequels they were going back to original fare. (And you can't tell me that at least Incredibles2 and WiR2 aren't sequels that there was a high degree of interest in. Admittedly I think no one wants another Toy Story movie, and those that want more Frozen are under 10.)



when are we expecting that though? 2020 at the earliest I thought

I have also been worrying about this sequel and live action drought. I feel it is poor planning on Disney's part, and to even let the one collapse? I am glad that they have a new original feature in the works though. Very interested to hear what it is about. I feel they should announce soon to counteract the bad press of pulling the plug on Gigantic right?


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> when are we expecting that though? 2020 at the earliest I thought
> 
> I have also been worrying about this sequel and live action drought. I feel it is poor planning on Disney's part, and to even let the one collapse? I am glad that they have a new original feature in the works though. Very interested to hear what it is about. *I feel they should announce soon to counteract the bad press of pulling the plug on Gigantic right?*




Outside of true Disney geeks, a movie to be released in 2020 is pretty much off most peoples' radar. There won't be much bad press, especially since movies fall apart all the time before production. This was never an issue until production companies started releasing 5 year release schedules to try and bully their way into prime weekends and scare off competition.


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> Outside of true Disney geeks, a movie to be released in 2020 is pretty much off most peoples' radar. There won't be much bad press, especially since movies fall apart all the time before production. This was never an issue until production companies started releasing 5 year release schedules to try and bully their way into prime weekends and scare off competition.



Yeah. I think the thing that annoys me is that Gigantic was originally intended for 2019. I want an original movie within 2 years and I think it's nuts. It's very boring to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> when are we expecting that though? 2020 at the earliest I thought
> 
> I have also been worrying about this sequel and live action drought. I feel it is poor planning on Disney's part, and to even let the one collapse? I am glad that they have a new original feature in the works though. Very interested to hear what it is about. I feel they should announce soon to counteract the bad press of pulling the plug on Gigantic right?



If they were really having issues with Giagantic I think it is best to pull the plug than release a not great movie - the later would get more bad press


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> Yeah. I think the thing that annoys me is that Gigantic was originally intended for 2019. I want an original movie within 2 years and I think it's nuts. It's very boring to me.



I agree. Between the sequels and the live action remakes I think Disney loaded up on a lot of unoriginal content all at the same time. Add to it the Marvel and SW sequels and spinoffs and you get a calendar crowded with derivative movies and no new content.

But I also think there is a good reason for this. My TV is pretty big. My couch is comfy. Netflix is cheap. Between, dinner, snacks, tickets, and a babysitter, it costs me well over $100 to take my wife to a movie for a night out. Obviously skipping dinner makes it cheaper, but you get the point. It costs me very little to sit on my comfortable couch with my Netflix and a nice steak I grilled and watch a movie.

I have no idea who goes and sees a romantic comedy at the movies anymore, but it isn't me. I do take my kids to animated movies, but only when it's raining. For example, this weekend we went and saw Despicable Me 3 at the second run movie theater. I can watch these things at home with my surround sound and my high def and my own popcorn and not miss a movie theater.

I can't say the same about Star Wars or Marvel. You want to blow something up? It looks cooler on a big screen. Sometimes I'll pay for it, sometimes I won't, but I won't pay for some silly romantic comedy just to see the actress' nostrils be 1 foot wide while she breathlessly waits for her first kiss. That works just fine on my home tv if my wife insists. I also don't want to pay for something I've never heard of and doesn't get great reviews. While other people may not like exactly what I like, it's pretty safe to say what everyone hates I won't like, and what everyone likes I might like. And if I might like it, I might pay for it, or I might just still wait until it hits Netflix.

So the production companies are realizing there is a market for certain movies in theaters, and there is a market for certain movies at home. How they adjust to this reality, and how they set budgets and pay for it, will be key going forward.

There is a smaller and smaller margin for error for theatrical releases. And a franchise, while maybe boring, gives you a head start on that margin.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I agree. Between the sequels and the live action remakes I think Disney loaded up on a lot of unoriginal content all at the same time. Add to it the Marvel and SW sequels and spinoffs and you get a calendar crowded with derivative movies and no new content.
> 
> But I also think there is a good reason for this. My TV is pretty big. My couch is comfy. Netflix is cheap. Between, dinner, snacks, tickets, and a babysitter, it costs me well over $100 to take my wife to a movie for a night out. Obviously skipping dinner makes it cheaper, but you get the point. It costs me very little to sit on my comfortable couch with my Netflix and a nice steak I grilled and watch a movie.
> 
> I have no idea who goes and sees a romantic comedy at the movies anymore, but it isn't me. I do take my kids to animated movies, but only when it's raining. For example, this weekend we went and saw Despicable Me 3 at the second run movie theater. I can watch these things at home with my surround sound and my high def and my own popcorn and not miss a movie theater.
> 
> I can't say the same about Star Wars or Marvel. You want to blow something up? It looks cooler on a big screen. Sometimes I'll pay for it, sometimes I won't, but I won't pay for some silly romantic comedy just to see the actress' nostrils be 1 foot wide while she breathlessly waits for her first kiss. That works just fine on my home tv if my wife insists. I also don't want to pay for something I've never heard of and doesn't get great reviews. While other people may not like exactly what I like, it's pretty safe to say what everyone hates I won't like, and what everyone likes I might like. And if I might like it, I might pay for it, or I might just still wait until it hits Netflix.
> 
> So the production companies are realizing there is a market for certain movies in theaters, and there is a market for certain movies at home. How they adjust to this reality, and how they set budgets and pay for it, will be key going forward.
> 
> There is a smaller and smaller margin for error for theatrical releases. And a franchise, while maybe boring, gives you a head start on that margin.



added to that, a number of their recent original efforts (Tomorrowland, the BFG, etc.) haven't exactly done great at the box office.  Now, that doesn't mean they should abandon them, but I am sure that makes them even more gun-shy compared to something they know will do at least pretty good


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> So this will be a new version of the existing Disney Movies Anywhere something completely separate?



Honestly, I'd suggest that's a factor of how many installs/active accounts DMA has.  If Disney can point to their existing product as having a high level of in-built market, they may be able to negotiate from that place.  Otherwise, other studios would be unlikely to want to hand Disney the brand win.


----------



## jknezek

adam.adbe said:


> Honestly, I'd suggest that's a factor of how many installs/active accounts DMA has.  If Disney can point to their existing product as having a high level of in-built market, they may be able to negotiate from that place.  Otherwise, other studios would be unlikely to want to hand Disney the brand win.


You missed the linked articles. The other studios already have signed agreements.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> 3D 7:30PM on Thursday for me. I thought about the opening night fan event that starts at 6PM at our theater but decided against it. Free poster with purchase on Fandango too!



9:45pm in the IMAX at Universal Orlando for us!!

I was trying to get the Fan event at 6pm but the Fandango server kept freezing up on that show time, but was able to get good seats at the 9:45 show. Fandango is the only site that will allow purchase with a Canadian postal code.

Last year we saw Rogue One opening night at Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise Available at the Disney Parks


----------



## skier_pete

Well, why does Hollywood (not just Disney) get on the sequel train? An original movie has maybe a 50/50 chance of being a hit, regardless of how good it is. A sequel/franchise movie is successful about 80% of the time. As others have pointed out, in recent years when Disney tried something new (Tomorrowland, John Carter, BFG) it often flopped. The re-dos of live action movies are like 5-for-6. (Only the Alice sequel tanked.) It why we are getting so many more. It's why Disney bought Star Wars. It's the norm now. Now, animation is a little different than live action, as there is a much higher rate of success with new ideas - but then you get Good Dinosaur making $125 million while Finding Dory makes $486 million.  

That said, new franchises can't start without original ideas, so I really think the SHOULD devote at least 1 or 2 releases a year to new concepts. (Even if "new" is like Pirates.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise Available at the Disney Parks



OK - I kind of love that wreath. I might pick that up if it's still on the shelves in November.


----------



## Capang

Just drove past HS and Slinky Dog is on the tracks. Are they doing more testing or did they just leave it up after last tests? It was still only part of a train, head middle and tail.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Just drove past HS and Slinky Dog is on the tracks. Are they doing more testing or did they just leave it up after last tests? It was still only part of a train, head middle and tail.


They are still testing and will be for a while.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

http://micechat.com/173002-disneyland-resort-update-force-frenzy-fires/


----------



## rteetz

*News

VIDEO: “Coco” VR Experience Announced At Oculus Event*


----------



## rteetz

*News

NEW “The Last Jedi” Premium Kylo Ren Lightsaber with Detachable Blades at Launch Bay*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Applications for Disney Dreamers Academy Being Accepted Through Oct. 31*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mum22girlz

It looks like Movies Anywhere is live.


----------



## rteetz

mum22girlz said:


> It looks like Movies Anywhere is live.


Yep, already downloaded it. Disney Movies Anywhere will go away and merge with Movies Anywhere for those that have that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, why does Hollywood (not just Disney) get on the sequel train? An original movie has maybe a 50/50 chance of being a hit, regardless of how good it is. A sequel/franchise movie is successful about 80% of the time. As others have pointed out, in recent years when Disney tried something new (Tomorrowland, John Carter, BFG) it often flopped. The re-dos of live action movies are like 5-for-6. (Only the Alice sequel tanked.) It why we are getting so many more. It's why Disney bought Star Wars. It's the norm now. Now, animation is a little different than live action, as there is a much higher rate of success with new ideas - but then you get Good Dinosaur making $125 million while Finding Dory makes $486 million.
> 
> That said, new franchises can't start without original ideas, so I really think the SHOULD devote at least 1 or 2 releases a year to new concepts. (Even if "new" is like Pirates.)




Well, the other option is you try new stuff with a lower budget - like all the Blumhouse horror movies, the first ones always have very low budgets.  Disney doesn't seem to be able to do anything with a low budget.  Even animation, Dreamworks spends a lot less on their films than Disney does (not saying they are the same quality as Disney but you could alternate with a full blown/high-end one and a lower budget one that takes more of a chance on an original concept.)


----------



## rteetz

*News

Iron Chef Masaharu Morimoto to Open New Restaurants Near Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa*


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the other option is you try new stuff with a lower budget - like all the Blumhouse horror movies, the first ones always have very low budgets.  Disney doesn't seem to be able to do anything with a low budget.  Even animation, Dreamworks spends a lot less on their films than Disney does (not saying they are the same quality as Disney but you could alternate with a full blown/high-end one and a lower budget one that takes more of a chance on an original concept.)



I really agree with this. If you have an interesting idea and maybe pull in an old actor who people remember but hasn't been working lately (ie Ethan Hawke for The Purge) you've spent around $5 million and make over $100 million domestically. 

I'd love to see Disney make a movie about kids/teenagers in the vein of older kid adventure movies. I feel like they could do this without spending more than a few million.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really agree with this. If you have an interesting idea and maybe pull in an old actor who people remember but hasn't been working lately (ie Ethan Hawke for The Purge) you've spent around $5 million and make over $100 million domestically.
> 
> I'd love to see Disney make a movie about kids/teenagers in the vein of older kid adventure movies. I feel like they could do this without spending more than a few million.



Something like the Goonies or even something like Stranger Things would be really cool

Heck, I'd even take a movie version of Kingdom Keepers


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the other option is you try new stuff with a lower budget - like all the Blumhouse horror movies, the first ones always have very low budgets.  Disney doesn't seem to be able to do anything with a low budget.  Even animation, Dreamworks spends a lot less on their films than Disney does (not saying they are the same quality as Disney but you could alternate with a full blown/high-end one and a lower budget one that takes more of a chance on an original concept.)



It's weird that more studios don't go the Blumhouse route. 

More often than not those Blumhouse movies make well more than their budget. 

I'm growing less and less hopeful that someone will make a Star Wars movie that won't be called Star Wars.

Meaning, there could be someone out there that has the best idea for a franchise that will work, but it's not based on anything so the studio's won't give it the attention, time, or money it deserves.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I really agree with this. If you have an interesting idea and maybe pull in an old actor who people remember but hasn't been working lately (ie Ethan Hawke for The Purge) you've spent around $5 million and make over $100 million domestically.
> 
> I'd love to see Disney make a movie about kids/teenagers in the vein of older kid adventure movies. I feel like they could do this without spending more than a few million.



With Stranger Things and IT being hot right now, you'd think they would want to capitalize on the trend.  Pump out a movie like Goonies, don't be afraid to scare children _a little.
_
*EDIT:* @TheMaxRebo beat me by less than a minute


----------



## skier_pete

I've always thought studios should look at more mid-budget movies. I think the reason they don't is that a $20 million movie that makes $150 million is still not as good as a $250 million movie that makes $1.4 BILLION. 

It was sort of a shame the way back in the nineties there were all these indie studios, and then the big studios bought the indie studios up, and when they weren't making enough money, the shut them down. (I'm talking about studios like Miramax.) 

The fact is, a company like Disney isn't going to do "little" anymore. You have to look to places like Hulu and Netflix for this kind of stuff.

And let's not wish that Disney tries to mimic Stranger Things and IT lead to a whole bunch of terrible "80s inspired kids in peril" stuff. I mean Stranger Things was amazing, but so lightning in a bottle. Disney trying to do this would be absolutely terrible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I've always thought studios should look at more mid-budget movies. I think the reason they don't is that a $20 million movie that makes $150 million is still not as good as a $250 million movie that makes $1.4 BILLION.
> 
> It was sort of a shame the way back in the nineties there were all these indie studios, and then the big studios bought the indie studios up, and when they weren't making enough money, the shut them down. (I'm talking about studios like Miramax.)
> 
> The fact is, a company like Disney isn't going to do "little" anymore. You have to look to places like Hulu and Netflix for this kind of stuff.
> 
> And let's not wish that Disney tries to mimic Stranger Things and IT lead to a whole bunch of terrible "80s inspired kids in peril" stuff. I mean Stranger Things was amazing, but so lightning in a bottle. Disney trying to do this would be absolutely terrible.



maybe we just have to wait until they get their streaming system out and then I could see some small/mid budget movies go straight there and save the movie theater releases for the big movies

and they can do new serials too ... I mean, Star Wars Rebels, while a cartoon, was/is really pretty good


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> They are still testing and will be for a while.


I figured as much. I won't lie, it was really neat to see it sitting there on the tracks. Can't wait for our summer trip.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Something like the Goonies or even something like Stranger Things would be really cool
> 
> Heck, I'd even take a movie version of Kingdom Keepers



Kingdom Keepers would be interesting because they'd have to use the parks.

Speaking of that, do you watch the new Mickey shorts? I love them and they use lots of elements from the old Mickey cartoons and the parks. Their latest episode involved Mickey and Minnie going on the Big Thunder Mountain train (though not really, you'd have to watch) and seeing the old Nature's Wonderland and it even used a scene from the DL railroad Grand Canyon.



mikepizzo said:


> It's weird that more studios don't go the Blumhouse route.
> 
> 
> With Stranger Things and IT being hot right now, you'd think they would want to capitalize on the trend.  Pump out a movie like Goonies, don't be afraid to scare children _a little.
> _
> *EDIT:* @TheMaxRebo beat me by less than a minute



It's not that I want them to go the nostalgia route...It's more like I wish more studios could make kids movies where it doesn't involve the adults acting like brainless idiots. Something more real. Not sure if that makes sense to anyone since the Goonies did outrageous stuff, but the kids still felt real. 



********** said:


> I've always thought studios should look at more mid-budget movies. I think the reason they don't is that a $20 million movie that makes $150 million is still not as good as a $250 million movie that makes $1.4 BILLION.
> 
> It was sort of a shame the way back in the nineties there were all these indie studios, and then the big studios bought the indie studios up, and when they weren't making enough money, the shut them down. (I'm talking about studios like Miramax.)
> 
> The fact is, a company like Disney isn't going to do "little" anymore. You have to look to places like Hulu and Netflix for this kind of stuff.
> 
> And let's not wish that Disney tries to mimic Stranger Things and IT lead to a whole bunch of terrible "80s inspired kids in peril" stuff. I mean Stranger Things was amazing, but so lightning in a bottle. Disney trying to do this would be absolutely terrible.



I feel like the big budget movies survive more on their toy/clothing sales than the actual movie themselves. I don't think IMDB even includes marketing in the budget for a movie. Sometimes I think even those billion dollar movies can have razor thin profit lines, then just make a ton in toy sales. 

I am excited about all of Netflix's original content. Oftentimes I find myself going to Netflix for their original, low budget movies because I find them more entertaining than what is in theaters.

I kind of explained about where I was trying to go with my kids type movies. Not sure if I explained it super well though. I don't really need them to go for the nostalgia...just make something new and interesting and good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Speaking of that, do you watch the new Mickey shorts? I love them and they use lots of elements from the old Mickey cartoons and the parks. Their latest episode involved Mickey and Minnie going on the Big Thunder Mountain train (though not really, you'd have to watch) and seeing the old Nature's Wonderland and it even used a scene from the DL railroad Grand Canyon.



I've seen a few but don't watch them regularly - sort of have mixed feelings on the style.  That is neat that they reference the parks though


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC begins layoffs

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/disney-abc-tv-begins-layoffs-1202588577/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Raft ride coming to Aquatica 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/aquatica-orlando-introducing-new-raft-ride-ray-rush-in-2018/amp/


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> I've always thought studios should look at more mid-budget movies. I think the reason they don't is that a $20 million movie that makes $150 million is still not as good as a $250 million movie that makes $1.4 BILLION.
> 
> It was sort of a shame the way back in the nineties there were all these indie studios, and then the big studios bought the indie studios up, and when they weren't making enough money, the shut them down. (I'm talking about studios like Miramax.)
> 
> The fact is, a company like Disney isn't going to do "little" anymore. You have to look to places like Hulu and Netflix for this kind of stuff.
> 
> And let's not wish that Disney tries to mimic Stranger Things and IT lead to a whole bunch of terrible "80s inspired kids in peril" stuff. I mean Stranger Things was amazing, but so lightning in a bottle. Disney trying to do this would be absolutely terrible.



They might for their streaming service! They said they would be putting exclusive content on there and I sort of assummed thats where they were headed with that


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I sort of like the Tiki Room one
> 
> I thought it was odd that some are regularly priced $24.95 and some are regularly priced $24.99 ... like, why bother having a 4 cent difference between them?





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When we were there in September this promotion was going on too in many of the stores for a variety of t-shirts...we may have gotten a few t-shirts this way
> 
> Anyways the pricing was like that as well. My guess is normally when they decide not to have this promotion those t-shirts included in the promotion may or may not be away from each other in the store thus the pricing difference. With these above shirts (the tiki room, HM, JC, etc) I'm guessing they were following the pricing structure as the other shirts they do in the promotion even though yes it is odd to place like-style shirts with a small price difference such that they did.





TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I get that they are combining different groups of t-shirts together for the promotion ... guess I just find it odd that it is still all Disney controlled why have any shirts at all, on all of property, be 4 cents different ... like have everything end in _.95 or _.99
> 
> but I guess I shouldn't be surprised



It's been quite some time, so my memory of this may be questionable.  But, back when I worked for Mickey, I asked a follow Cast Member who worked in retail about this 4 cent difference.  I was told it was a method used to track the age of the merchandise.  If something doesn't sell, it the price gets changed (+/- 4 cents).  When space is needed for new items, the old stuff gets sent to the outlets.  Instead of scanning SKU codes, they can just grab everything based on the last number of the price.

Like I said, I'm not guaranteeing that information is correct.  It's just what I remember.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> It's been quite some time, so my memory of this may be questionable.  But, back when I worked for Mickey, I asked a follow Cast Member who worked in retail about this 4 cent difference.  I was told it was a method used to track the age of the merchandise.  If something doesn't sell, it the price gets changed (+/- 4 cents).  When space is needed for new items, the old stuff gets sent to the outlets.  Instead of scanning SKU codes, they can just grab everything based on the last number of the price.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not guaranteeing that information is correct.  It's just what I remember.



Thanks for sharing - interesting concept and at least provides a reason


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> I've always thought studios should look at more mid-budget movies. I think the reason they don't is that a $20 million movie that makes $150 million is still not as good as a $250 million movie that makes $1.4 BILLION.



I think you were dead on, but I'm glad movies like Moonlight still get made. I feel like the Oscars force the studios to make better movies, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Killer Fish

http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...atz-pft-commenter-barstool-sports-october-17/

ESPN and Barstool Sports working together.

Love this! 

I highly recommend Pardon my Take if you are looking for a podcast and want to be an award winning listener.


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...atz-pft-commenter-barstool-sports-october-17/
> 
> ESPN and Barstool Sports working together.
> 
> Love this!
> 
> I highly recommend Pardon my Take if you are looking for a podcast and want to be an award winning listener.


Yep, although Barstool is definitely targeting the college age male so it might not be for everyone.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Kurt Russell, Olympian Laurie Hernandez Added; Ana Gasteyer, Jodi Benson Return To List of Candlelight Narrators*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 10/12/17 (Guardians of the Galaxy Coaster Construction, Goodbye Energy, Siemens, Epcot 35, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: New Elements Installed for Sunset Seasons Greetings


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Rock Work Framing Installation Begins in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 10/12/17 (Guardians of the Galaxy Coaster Construction, Goodbye Energy, Siemens, Epcot 35, ETC.)



Didn't realize just how much signage their was for "Siemans" until the pointed it out in that article


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't realize just how much signage their was for "Siemans" until the pointed it out in that article



I would say that was the most prominent of the remaining sponsors...things on both sides of the park.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Rock Work Framing Installation Begins in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Get 'er, Done


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Kurt Russell, Olympian Laurie Hernandez Added; Ana Gasteyer, Jodi Benson Return To List of Candlelight Narrators*



As long as Kurt breaks out the eye patch, I'm all for it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> As long as Kurt breaks out the eye patch, I'm all for it.



Lmao


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Gondola station update at DHS

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...er-gondola-station-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permit for ride system installation for Star Wars

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/permi...-wars-galaxys-edge-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
4 Walt Disney World resorts to allow dogs in a pilot program

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...97043e57a22_story.html?utm_term=.b93582d05d30


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4 Walt Disney World resorts to allow dogs in a pilot program
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...97043e57a22_story.html?utm_term=.b93582d05d30



ugh, great dog poop everywhere.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gondola station update at DHS
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...er-gondola-station-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Get 'er done


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> ugh, great dog poop everywhere.



At Ft Wilderness it makes sense. The others, not sure. I'm sure it ended up working out (mostly) ok with the pets during Hurricane Irma. But I bet the housekeepers might find some unexpected surprises if Fido is left all day in the room and he isn't trained very well...


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4 Walt Disney World resorts to allow dogs in a pilot program
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...97043e57a22_story.html?utm_term=.b93582d05d30


I may be the minority but I am so excited for this pilot! I already pay $30 a night when I go on vacation. An extra $20 would be worth it for her not to be in a steel cage for a week...


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> At Ft Wilderness it makes sense. The others, not sure. I'm sure it ended up working out (mostly) ok with the pets during Hurricane Irma. But I bet the housekeepers might find some unexpected surprises if Fido is left all day in the room and he isn't trained very well...


That's why they are charging extra. Loews and Universal have been allowing dogs for a long time now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4 Walt Disney World resorts to allow dogs in a pilot program
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...97043e57a22_story.html?utm_term=.b93582d05d30



I think this is really interesting but wondering how it will function - will they all be placed in one part of the hotel?  Are these 4 resorts now off limits for people with allergies?  How do they handle a dog that is barking while the humans are away?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Just no, no, NO to dogs in the hotels...

Not a good idea at all.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> That's why they are charging extra. Loews and Universal have been allowing dogs for a long time now.



Yeah I realize that, but it isn't so much the damage but how long it might take them to clean up. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is really interesting but wondering how it will function - will they all be placed in one part of the hotel?  Are these 4 resorts now off limits for people with allergies?  How do they handle a dog that is barking while the humans are away?



IIRC Loews has it restricted to certain towers or wings. At Royal Pacific, it's like the lower floors of Tower 1. Not sure where at the others, if at all. I'd imagine the room assigner would probably try to give people with pets the same rooms as much as possible. People should probably request either allergy clean or far from pet area if they are allergic.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> At Ft Wilderness it makes sense. The others, not sure. I'm sure it ended up working out (mostly) ok with the pets during Hurricane Irma. But I bet the housekeepers might find some unexpected surprises if Fido is left all day in the room and he isn't trained very well...



Agree...

Dogs are not meant to be in hotel rooms all day for vacationers...the point of vacation for most (95% I'm guessing) is to be out all day someplace unfamiliar DOING something.

If you want to do Fort wilderness...no problem...and they do have onsite kennels.

I love dogs...but they aren't for this type of travel.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Room assignors typically aren't the engineers people think they are...

And high occupancy would complicate it further...

Say they put 20...or even 100 rooms aside for your ADA "anxiety" dog...

Well...at 90-100% annual occupancy, there'll be a "too much/too little" problem on practically every day.

And what about allergies?  Many are allergic to dander...that's too big a risk if you ask me.

I get pet friendly motels...I'm even Infavor of them building one...but this is a bad idea for a quick buck.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 4 Walt Disney World resorts to allow dogs in a pilot program
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...97043e57a22_story.html?utm_term=.b93582d05d30


No, no, no, no, and no.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> *Kurt Russell*,* Olympian Laurie Hernandez Added; Ana Gasteyer, Jodi Benson Return To List of Candlelight Narrators*



Never been to WDW during Christmas time, but seeing Snake Plissken, Jack Burton and Ego might just tempt me to change that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Redcon1 said:


> Never been to WDW during Christmas time, but seeing Snake Plissken, Jack Burton and Ego might just tempt me to change that.


...captain Ron


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Agree...
> 
> Dogs are not meant to be in hotel rooms all day for vacationers...the point of vacation for most (95% I'm guessing) is to be out all day someplace unfamiliar DOING something.
> 
> If you want to do Fort wilderness...no problem...and they do have onsite kennels.
> 
> I love dogs...but they aren't for this type of travel.



Yeah agreed, I don't really understand the need but I'm also decidedly not a dog person.


----------



## MissGina5

I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah agreed, I don't really understand the need but I'm also decidedly not a dog person.



The mentality is "they're part of the family"

Dogs have a tremendous emotional value...no doubt...but they aren't humans.

They will never drive, serve in the military, pay taxes or vote.  I'm sure I'm right about what they are.

And they are prone to doing things without understanding, namely destroying property and urinating on any surface without hesitation...

This is just biology.  Bad idea.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is really interesting but wondering how it will function - will they all be placed in one part of the hotel?  Are these 4 resorts now off limits for people with allergies?  How do they handle a dog that is barking while the humans are away?


I’d imagine they have this figured out already. I’ve never heard of any issues out of the Loews hotels so I can’t see this being a bad thing really.


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> The mentality is "they're part of the family"
> 
> Dogs have a tremendous emotional value...no doubt...but they aren't humans.
> 
> They will never drive, serve in the military, pay taxes or *vote*.  I'm sure I'm right about what they are.
> 
> And they are prone to doing things without understanding, namely destroying property and urinating on any surface without hesitation...
> 
> This is just biology.  Bad idea.



Not sure about that one....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> They will never drive, *serve in the military*, pay taxes or vote.  I'm sure I'm right about what they are.


I hope you know that they use dogs in the military.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I realize that, but it isn't so much the damage but how long it might take them to clean up.


I think that’s part of the cost too. The $50 per night is going towards cleaning costs.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.



I think you don't have any experience in the housekeeping operation...it's not not such a simple thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’d imagine they have this figured out already. I’ve never heard of any issues out of the Loews hotels so I can’t see this being a bad thing really.



funny following this on Facebook as it appears people are split between this being the best idea ever and the worst idea ever


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.


I agree I think this isn’t as bad as people are making it out to be. Disney obviously has looked into this and decided to do it. Many other hotels including Loews at Universal allow pets.


----------



## a4matte

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.


Room cleanliness has dropped drastically lately. Dealing with a room smelling of dog pee would not make me happy. Plus some dogs just bark all the time and some owners either don’t care or ignore it. Not saying all dogs or owners are like that, but enough are that I don’t believe this should be happening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think that’s part of the cost too. The $50 per night is going towards cleaning costs.



not sure if they will do this as well but I know sometimes you bring dogs somewhere there is a deposit on top of the fee and depending on the level of damage they will keep some or all of the deposit


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> funny following this on Facebook as it appears people are split between this being the best idea ever and the worst idea ever


It’s probably dog people vs. not dog people. I don’t currently have a dog but have in the past. I don’t think this is a bad idea. Do I feel the need to bring my dog on vacation? No.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I think that’s part of the cost too. The $50 per night is going towards cleaning costs.



Rooms aren't cleaned floor to ceiling...to introduce allergens for $50 isn't a good idea.

And...the operational element is more than I think disney hotel staff is trained or committed to manage.

I might be wrong...but I'd bet on it.

I think this will be a short experiment.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if they will do this as well but I know sometimes you bring dogs somewhere there is a deposit on top of the fee and depending on the level of damage they will keep some or all of the deposit


Yes I believe Loews does that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Room assignors typically aren't the engineers people think they are...
> 
> And high occupancy would complicate it further...
> 
> Say they put 20...or even 100 rooms aside for your ADA "anxiety" dog...
> 
> Well...at 90-100% annual occupancy, there'll be a "too much/too little" problem on practically every day.
> 
> And what about allergies?  Many are allergic to dander...that's too big a risk if you ask me.
> 
> I get pet friendly motels...I'm even Infavor of them building one...but this is a bad idea for a quick buck.



I am a little surprised they went right to 4 locations - perhaps either a new hotel or one resort being converted to dog friendly would work better

but guess we shall see


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It’s probably dog people vs. not dog people. I don’t currently have a dog but have in the past. I don’t think this is a bad idea. Do I feel the need to bring my dog on vacation? No.



I don't see this as such.  I don't mind a dog in a room...but I thought of legit 50 issues in the first 5 minutes that make it a bad idea.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Rooms aren't cleaned floor to ceiling...to introduce allergens for $50 isn't a good idea.
> 
> And...the operational element is more than I think disney hotel staff is trained or committed to manage.
> 
> I might be wrong...but I'd bet on it.
> 
> I think this will be a short experiment.


I disagree. It gives people options. Some people travel with their pets. I don’t believe every single hotel should allow them but having options is good.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't see this as such.  I don't mind a dog in a room...but I thought of legit 50 issues in the first 5 minutes that make it a bad idea.


And that’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> The mentality is "they're part of the family"
> 
> Dogs have a tremendous emotional value...no doubt...but they aren't humans.
> 
> They will never drive, serve in the military, pay taxes or vote.  I'm sure I'm right about what they are.
> 
> *And they are prone to doing things without understanding, namely destroying property and urinating on any surface without hesitation...*
> 
> This is just biology.  Bad idea.



so are kids, but they are allowed


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I disagree. It gives people options. Some people travel with their pets. I don’t believe every single hotel should allow them but having options is good.



A pet specific Hotel would be the proper angle then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s probably dog people vs. not dog people. I don’t currently have a dog but have in the past. I don’t think this is a bad idea. Do I feel the need to bring my dog on vacation? No.



yeah, it is a lot of people saying this sounds better to them than paying for boarding the dogs while gone whereas other people are thinking of everything that can go wrong (the smell, the noise, etc.)


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> A pet specific Hotel would be the proper angle then.


I don’t see that ever happening. If it’s such a bad idea why does Loews do it? They are a hotel company after all.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> so are kids, but they are allowed



Touché...not at all accurate or correct...but well played.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don’t see that ever happening. If it’s such a bad idea why does Loews do it? They are a hotel company after all.



You don't see that happening - correct - but I already pointed out why it's bound to fail operationally.

Loews is a Hotel operator...disney is not of the same ilk.  You nailed that one.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You don't see that happening - correct - but I already pointed out why it's bound to fail operationally.
> 
> Loews is a Hotel operator...disney is not of the same ilk.  You nailed that one.


Disney has been operating WDW hotels for 45+ years now. I think it’s gone okay. Sure there could be issues and it’s only a test but I don’t see why it’s such an issue. It’s not every resort and it’s an added cost.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> funny following this on Facebook as it appears people are split between this being the best idea ever and the worst idea ever



My wife has a phobia of dogs. Having dogs at the hotel would actually ruin her vacation. Dogs don't bother me, but living with someone who really fears them shows how inconsiderate/entitled many dogs owners are - and I can only imagine it is worse on vacation.

I won't even tell her about this - since it's just a pilot and none of the resorts chosen will affect us. I actually don't have a problem with the idea at Fort Wilderness as it's a campground, but the rest I don't agree with. However, I suppose as long as they limit the resorts it could be OK.

Edit: And if someone can bring their dogs, I should be able to bring cats. (See where this goes?)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> My wife has a phobia of dogs. Having dogs at the hotel would actually ruin her vacation. Dogs don't bother me, but living with someone who really fears them shows how inconsiderate/entitled many dogs owners are - and I can only imagine it is worse on vacation.
> 
> I won't even tell her about this - since it's just a pilot and none of the resorts chosen will affect us. I actually don't have a problem with the idea at Fort Wilderness as it's a campground, but the rest I don't agree with. *However, I suppose as long as they limit the resorts it could be OK.*
> 
> Edit: And if someone can bring their dogs, I should be able to bring cats. (See where this goes?)



and I think how they limit within the resorts will impact things as well.  I mean, I am sure for some people (perhaps like your wife) it doesn't matter but for others I think there is a difference if they are really confined to one area so that if you aren't there you wont' notice them or are they going to be spread around and allowed in the lobby, etc.?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Disney has been operating WDW hotels for 45+ years now. I think it’s gone okay. Sure there could be issues and it’s only a test but I don’t see why it’s such an issue. It’s not every resort and it’s an added cost.



When did they decide to limit/lessen the amount of overhead that is accetible to fund the logistics of running hotels?

It's a lot longer ago than you might think...


----------



## leholcomb

I would be willing to bet that the majority of people thinking this is a poor idea has stayed at a pet friendly hotel without even knowing it... Loews, La Quinta, Red Roof, Best Western, just to name a few... 

I'm not saying everywhere needs to be pet friendly but it is nice to have options. Mine needs medication every 12 hours and that limits the boarding options and is very expensive. My others I don't mind boarding at all but seeing as one screw up with her medication could be fatal, I would rather keep that responsibility to myself.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I disagree. It gives people options. Some people travel with their pets. I don’t believe every single hotel should allow them but having options is good.




Agreed. More options the better.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> My wife has a phobia of dogs. Having dogs at the hotel would actually ruin her vacation. Dogs don't bother me, but living with someone who really fears them shows how inconsiderate/entitled many dogs owners are - and I can only imagine it is worse on vacation.
> 
> I won't even tell her about this - since it's just a pilot and none of the resorts chosen will affect us. I actually don't have a problem with the idea at Fort Wilderness as it's a campground, but the rest I don't agree with. However, I suppose as long as they limit the resorts it could be OK.
> 
> Edit: And if someone can bring their dogs, I should be able to bring cats. (See where this goes?)



I have a phobia of most people..mainly to the near standard ill Formed opinions - but there's a difference between my phobia and your wife's

Hers is legitimate...mine I have to deal with.

Look: I'm not anti pet...but to haphazardly "test" in hotels without letting the pet friendly classification of the hotel well known is wreckless and indicative of their "JV" management on decisions.

If I book a Marriott, Hyatt, holiday, etc...the info that it is pet acceptable is readily available at booking.  I can seek it AND avoid it.

This isn't really much of an opinion debate.  Everybody has an opinion...and other things.

This is a business analysis and it fails the grade...maybe C at best.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

leholcomb said:


> I would be willing to bet that the majority of people thinking this is a poor idea has stayed at a pet friendly hotel without even knowing it... Loews, La Quinta, Red Roof, Best Western, just to name a few...
> 
> I'm not saying everywhere needs to be pet friendly but it is nice to have options. Mine needs medication every 12 hours and that limits the boarding options and is very expensive. My others I don't mind boarding at all but seeing as one screw up with her medication could be fatal, I would rather keep that responsibility to myself.



Choices in life are always tough...I had to go on medication for the rest of my life at 11.  It's a burden, for sure...but ultimately mine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I have a phobia of most people..mainly to the near standard ill Formed opinions - but there's a difference between my phobia and your wife's
> 
> Hers is legitimate...mine I have to deal with.
> 
> Look: I'm not anti pet...but to haphazardly "test" in hotels without letting the pet friendly classification of the hotel well known is wreckless and indicative of their "JV" management on decisions.
> 
> *If I book a Marriott, Hyatt, holiday, etc...the info that it is pet acceptable is readily available at booking.  I can seek it AND avoid it.*
> 
> This isn't really much of an opinion debate.  Everybody has an opinion...and other things.
> 
> This is a business analysis and it fails the grade...maybe C at best.



I am sure they will make it known that these hotels are dog friendly - and will warn people when they go to book it .... they can't risk someone who is extremely allergic only finding out after they go to check in


----------



## Buckeye218

I'm of the opinion that pets have absolutely no place in a resort hotel.  Integrating anything that has a reasonable likelihood of negatively impacting other resort guests simply isn't worth whatever benefits could be gained.  Disney seems to have consistently high room reservation rates, so why the need for this now even if Loew's or other hotels do this?

And at a time in which they're trying to do more with less personnel, this makes absolutely no sense as this will only add work for Mousekeeping as well as groundskeepers.

They banned smoking as it negatively impacted people around them, but they're going to allow pets??  This is not a good idea.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> *and I think how they limit within the resorts will impact things as well.*  I mean, I am sure for some people (perhaps like your wife) it doesn't matter but for others I think there is a difference if they are really confined to one area so that if you aren't there you wont' notice them or are they going to be spread around and allowed in the lobby, etc.?



I love ya...you know...

But how on earth can you dig that one up out of the bucket and trust it?

Has there been any legitimate plan for this...and legalese or operational changes I missed?

If I did...I'll recompute.

If I go on wdw.com right now does it say "pet friendly" on the booking screen with a disclaimer for the poly?

Help me out...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Buckeye218 said:


> I'm of the opinion that pets have absolutely no place in a resort hotel.  Integrating anything that has a reasonable likelihood of negatively impacting other resort guests simply isn't worth whatever benefits could be gained.  Disney seems to have consistently high room reservations rights, so why the need for this now even if Loew's or other hotels do this?
> 
> And at a time in which they're trying to do more with less personnel, this makes absolutely no sense as this will only add work for Mousekeeping as well as groundskeepers.
> 
> They banned smoking as it negatively impacted people around them, but they're going to allow pets??  This is not a good idea.



I have to agree and not because I want to...

I don't equate pets with smoking...but I thought of making the very same analogy earlier...

In the room, there is the same potential impact.

It also scares me of how clean many people seem to think their room is!!

Has no one worked in a hotel before?  Realities are realities.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure they will make it known that these hotels are dog friendly - and will warn people when they go to book it .... they can't risk someone who is extremely allergic only finding out after they go to check in



Sure how?!?!?

If they have contacted every single person booked into these hotels for the entirety of the test period and advised them and offered switch...have installed signage and disposal facilities on designated areas of the grounds...and have trained the rec people to not allow/Handle any pets near the pools and facilities...

Then i agree and stand corrected.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Buckeye218 said:


> I'm of the opinion that pets have absolutely no place in a resort hotel.  Integrating anything that has a *reasonable likelihood of negatively impacting other resort guests simply isn't worth whatever benefits could be gained.*  Disney seems to have consistently high room reservations rights, so why the need for this now even if Loew's or other hotels do this?
> 
> And at a time in which they're trying to do more with less personnel, this makes absolutely no sense as this will only add work for Mousekeeping as well as groundskeepers.
> 
> They banned smoking as it negatively impacted people around them, but they're going to allow pets??  This is not a good idea.



well, the benefit is another $50-$75 per night - which adds up so they get that.  

I will be interested in how it is rolled out and how the actual experience is.  As others have mentioned, they already allow dogs at the Loews hotels at Universal and that seems to work fine so there is at least some potential that there won't be that negative experience for others - but we shall see


----------



## jknezek

This is hilarious to me because we do almost all our travel in a motorhome and bring our dog with us. The one exception is when we go to Fort Wilderness. We are gone all day, sometimes from 7 a.m. until midnight in the parks. I have no desire to keep my dog locked up in the motorhome that long even though she'd probably handle it. I get the people who bring pets to Fort Wilderness because they lounge around the campground and don't go to the parks everyday. I don't know why they pay so much for a campground to do this, but many people do.

But for people who are going to the parks, why on god's green earth would you bring your dog just to shut them up in your resort hotel room all day? Why worry about running back to the room to take your dog out mid-day? It's a 2 hour round trip at least from the parks. Where are they going to put dog runs at each of these hotels? You can't have a dog cooped up all day and then not have somewhere for them to run. Yes you can walk them, but that's not the same thing.

I know lots of hotels do this. I get that and I've stayed in pet friendly hotels for a night or two myself when traveling. But for an extended vacation where the entire point is to be in your room as little as possible? Day after day of leaving them locked in a small hotel room all day? I wouldn't do that to my dog, and since that's how I do Disney, it just makes no sense to me.

I will say I saw this move coming mainly because Fort Wilderness over the last few years went from having pet loops to having the whole campground be pet accessible. Mainly because the pet loops simply weren't big enough. People love their dogs. Treat them as family, and want them to go everywhere with them. Vacationing with your dog is just another component to that. All that being said, I still think Disney is exactly the wrong kind of vacation to bring a dog.

Finally, this is going to lead to so much more abuse of dogs in the parks. The ridiculous Emotional Support Animal rules already are rife with abuse, as you can get a script for it if you call some easily found doctors offices without even a visit. Then you buy your little collar or vest off the internet and off you go with your ill-trained dog into an environment like WDW which is exactly the wrong environment for an ill-trained dog. Allowing dogs in the resorts is just going to let more people feel like they should do this to keep their little Fifi with them at all times. Eventually it's going to go bad. 

But lots of different people make the world go round I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I love ya...you know...
> 
> But how on earth can you dig that one up out of the bucket and trust it?
> 
> Has there been any legitimate plan for this...and legalese or operational changes I missed?
> 
> If I did...I'll recompute.
> 
> If I go on wdw.com right now does it say "pet friendly" on the booking screen with a disclaimer for the poly?
> 
> Help me out...



I don't know - but I am interested to see how it is implements.   If it is in one floor of one wing or whatever, that is a lot different than all over the resort and allowed in the lobby, etc.

also, the Poly is not one of the resorts that will allow the dogs, so why would it mention about being pet friendly?

(although I just checked Port Orleans Riverside and there is no mention of it and just for fun I tried to book a room and it never came up about adding a dog staying there, etc.) 

I will say this is just another example of something I hate that Disney does is change policy with next to no warning as this starts 2 days from now.


----------



## LSLS

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.



My problem with that logic is two-fold.  First,  if we had the same housekeeping there used to be, that would be one thing (still against, but could follow it).  But they are cutting service, and at least on our last trip (AoA), it showed HORRIBLY.  Second, they could be on restricted wings, but I wonder how often something would get mixed up.  I can't tell you the number of times I have had a hotel put me in a smoking section on accident, only to tell me there are not other rooms available (stay out of town a TON due to work).  I mean, think of it like this.  This pilot is at probably the most popular value and most popular moderate resorts.  Chances are a lot more people are going to end up stuck in pet rooms at those resorts.  

One other thing to think about.  There are issues with people at Disney throwing away their own trash in cans 10 feet from them.  What are the chances people clean up after their dogs?


----------



## jknezek

LSLS said:


> One other thing to think about.  There are issues with people at Disney throwing away their own trash in cans 10 feet from them.  What are the chances people clean up after their dogs?



It's pretty good at Fort Wilderness. Though campers with dogs are usually pretty good about cleaning up after their dogs in general. It's pretty rare you find any dog poop in the loops, though not unheard of. I've had more trouble with horse poop from the carriage rides even though they are wearing diapers. Sometimes it just doesn't stay in the bag!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Sure how?!?!?
> 
> If they have contacted every single person booked into these hotels for the entirety of the test period and advised them and offered switch...have installed signage and disposal facilities on designated areas of the grounds...and have trained the rec people to not allow/Handle any pets near the pools and facilities...
> 
> Then i agree and stand corrected.



Not sure how to test that - but I would hope they would

and I mentioned before I do hate how they are implementing this with next to no notice - that I think it a mistake and wrong


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Exploratory geotechnical Documents show what could be in the works for Epcot area 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ical-borings-for-new-epcot-retention-pond.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exploratory geotechnical Documents show what could be in the works for Epcot area
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ical-borings-for-new-epcot-retention-pond.htm



I think it's funny how they try to link it to the Star Wars hotel. Pretty clear the Star Wars hotel would back up to DHS - right? My guess is it will be a relatively small (maybe 100 rooms), completely enclosed facility.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I think it's funny how they try to link it to the Star Wars hotel. Pretty clear the Star Wars hotel would back up to DHS - right? My guess is it will be a relatively small (maybe 100 rooms), completely enclosed facility.


There have been rumors of a new resort near the front of Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Gondola construction at AoA/Pop

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...ola-station-construction-update-october-2017/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gondola construction at AoA/Pop
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...ola-station-construction-update-october-2017/


Here's a question about this...Will Disney get rid of the theme park busses to EPCOT and DHS from these resorts due to this system going to those parks? I'm hoping they won't, because I'm assuming some people will be scared to even go on this transportation system. Also, do you think this will raise the prices for Pop a lot? I only ask because it is my favorite value resort.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Redcon1 said:


> Not sure about that one....




Ohhhh...that is such a "winner, winner" Internet comment...I'm Gonna but you a jumbo turkey (emu) leg


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here's a question about this...Will Disney get rid of the theme park busses to EPCOT and DHS from these resorts due to this system going to those parks? I'm hoping they won't, because I'm assuming some people will be scared to even go on this transportation system. Also, do you think this will raise the prices for Pop a lot? I only ask because it is my favorite value resort.



I would say severely limited...not eliminated


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I think it's funny how they try to link it to the Star Wars hotel. Pretty clear the Star Wars hotel would back up to DHS - right? My guess is it will be a relatively small (maybe 100 rooms), completely enclosed facility.



I don't think they'd go that small...more 200-300 rooms maybe.  You need enough giblets to make the gravy.

Haven't seen rumors about new Epcot hotels but that's interesting


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here's a question about this...Will Disney get rid of the theme park busses to EPCOT and DHS from these resorts due to this system going to those parks? I'm hoping they won't, because I'm assuming some people will be scared to even go on this transportation system. Also, do you think this will raise the prices for Pop a lot? I only ask because it is my favorite value resort.


I’ve heard yes and no so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## danikoski

Completely agree with @jknezak ...I have travelled with my dog to go to dog shows. She's a Great Pyrenees, so kind of a massive dog. She's pretty mellow and not bad to travel with, although she can become a diva about getting attention at hotels. I once had her sit her fluffy bottom in the lobby of the Kimpton hotel in Minneapolis and not move until she got attention from the front desk. At any rate, even though she's a pleasant dog to travel with, after about 3 nights, she starts getting a little stir crazy. I can't imagine taking her with me to Disney. I'd have one neurotic white fluff ball by the end of the week. Now, if Disney hosted a dog show or dog charity walk/run, then maybe I'd do it. But otherwise, no way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here's a question about this...Will Disney get rid of the theme park busses to EPCOT and DHS from these resorts due to this system going to those parks? I'm hoping they won't, because I'm assuming some people will be scared to even go on this transportation system. Also, do you think this will raise the prices for Pop a lot? I only ask because it is my favorite value resort.



I have trouble seeing them totally getting rid of the buses and "forcing" people to take the gondolas - plus there has to be some weather scenarios where they will have to shut it down and role out buses anyway

Now, I can see them cutting back a bunch on the buses that service the parks in questions, but not getting rid of them completely.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think they'd go that small...more 200-300 rooms maybe.  You need enough giblets to make the gravy.
> 
> Haven't seen rumors about new Epcot hotels but that's interesting


I’ve heard the Epcot resort rumor kicked around a few times here. I wonder if they’re waiting for Star Wars and seeing if they can launch more boutique hotels?


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> There have been rumors of a new resort near the front of Epcot.



Fascinating. If it was walking distance to Epcot and along the monorail to the MK, it would be my holy grail. As long as it didn't allow dogs. If so, I'm out. I'm out if the SW hotels allows dogs too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

If they've been "waiting"...it's been Since boardwalk opened in like 1998....people often forget that major capital construction took about a 15 year hiatus.


----------



## piglet1979

I understand having the dogs at the campsites but I disagree with it being at the hotels.  I like little dogs like a yorkie but I hate big dogs.  When at my sisters I make lock up her great dane.  The bigger dogs are scary to some who is short (like me) and is standing face to face with them plus they are just gross too.  I also don't want to deal with the smell, noise or if the owners that don't clean up after them round the grounds.  We have dogs next to us that bark all the time.  I don't want to deal with that on vacation too.  i would be ok if it was at 1 hotel maybe two but I certainly do not want it at all the hotels.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Fascinating. If it was walking distance to Epcot and along the monorail to the MK, it would be my holy grail. As long as it didn't allow dogs. If so, I'm out. I'm out if the SW hotels allows dogs too.



I give adding any "stops" to the monorail anywhere a 0.0001% of happening.

The monorail is dying...it may be a slow decline - don't alter your plans - but it is happening.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I give adding any "stops" to the monorail anywhere a 0.0001% of happening.
> 
> The monorail is dying...it may be a slow decline - don't alter your plans - but it is happening.



That's cool. I'm happier at the Swolphin than any other place "on property" and have been going there since I was a kid, so I'm cool. Where else can you get Bluezoo room service and the best pool service around?

I hate that the monorail is dying though - hate it!


----------



## rteetz

I was able to get some more info on the dog situation. 


This is only for canines, and not other pets
The add on includes Pluto's Welcome Amenity (room/dog friendly items)
Dogs will not be allowed in restaurants, pool areas, and recreation spots
Dogs must be properly vaccinated
This is a one year test for the moment through October 15, 2018
Guests can have up to two dogs in a room
No weight or breed restrictions
Guests can make CMs aware of noises dogs and then owners will be notified
Guests can use their own personal crate/carriers in the rooms
Most guests with dogs will be in a specific area of the resort
Guests can travel with dogs on magical express but dog must be in a pet carrier
There will be designated pet spaces 
Pet medicine can be stored by Disney until room is ready
No travel insurance for dogs
If a guest does not like dogs they can be accommodated to be away from the dogs
They will work with guests with allergies
*Disney is sending guests letters notifying them of the dog addition to those who are already booked*


----------



## skier_pete

Well, at least owning at AKV I can be sure they will never allow dogs at that resort. The first time a dog chases an antelope across the Savannah would be about 20 different lawsuits.


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve heard the Epcot resort rumor kicked around a few times here. I wonder if they’re waiting for Star Wars and seeing if they can launch more boutique hotels?


well wait where is the french riviera resort in regard to the rest of this


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I was able to get some more info on the dog situation.
> 
> 
> This is only for canines, and not other pets
> The add on includes Pluto's Welcome Amenity (room/dog friendly items)
> Dogs will not be allowed in restaurants, pool areas, and recreation spots
> Dogs must be properly vaccinated
> This is a one year test for the moment through October 15, 2018
> Guests can have up to two dogs in a room
> No weight or breed restrictions
> Guests can make CMs aware of noises dogs and then owners will be notified
> Guests can use their own personal crate/carriers in the rooms
> Most guests with dogs will be in a specific area of the resort
> Guests can travel with dogs on magical express but dog must be in a pet carrier
> There will be designated pet spaces
> Pet medicine can be stored by Disney until room is ready
> No travel insurance for dogs
> If a guest does not like dogs they can be accommodated to be away from the dogs
> They will work with guests with allergies
> *Disney is sending guests letters notifying them of the dog addition to those who are already booked*



Sounds like WDW is doing it properly There are still people like me (and I love pretty much all animals!) who won't want the possibility of disruption and will simply go elsewhere.


----------



## dina444444

MissGina5 said:


> well wait where is the french riviera resort in regard to the rest of this


On the part of the Caribbean Beach property that was leveled.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I give adding any "stops" to the monorail anywhere a 0.0001% of happening.
> 
> The monorail is dying...it may be a slow decline - don't alter your plans - but it is happening.



well, based on that image it looks like the EPCOT monorail stop might be walking distance to the resort - so not a "new" stop, but new "access"


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> well wait where is the french riviera resort in regard to the rest of this



Not to be that guy, but it's not French Riviera - it's just Riviera. It's unknown if they are going for French or Mexican Riviera, but you would think with the nearby CBR, it's probably the Mexican Riviera.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, based on that image it looks like the EPCOT monorail stop might be walking distance to the resort - so not a "new" stop, but new "access"



This one is under the sole jurisdiction of the Federal TOTS Agency


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Not to be that guy, but it's not French Riviera - it's just Riviera. It's unknown if they are going for French or Mexican Riviera, but you would think with the nearby CBR, it's probably the Mexican Riviera.



I think it was implied as French...but the theming doesn't fit...so they are dancing the ambiguity line there


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I was able to get some more info on the dog situation.
> 
> 
> This is only for canines, and not other pets
> The add on includes Pluto's Welcome Amenity (room/dog friendly items)
> Dogs will not be allowed in restaurants, pool areas, and recreation spots
> Dogs must be properly vaccinated
> This is a one year test for the moment through October 15, 2018
> Guests can have up to two dogs in a room
> No weight or breed restrictions
> Guests can make CMs aware of noises dogs and then owners will be notified
> Guests can use their own personal crate/carriers in the rooms
> Most guests with dogs will be in a specific area of the resort
> Guests can travel with dogs on magical express but dog must be in a pet carrier
> There will be designated pet spaces
> Pet medicine can be stored by Disney until room is ready
> No travel insurance for dogs
> If a guest does not like dogs they can be accommodated to be away from the dogs
> They will work with guests with allergies
> *Disney is sending guests letters notifying them of the dog addition to those who are already booked*



I like the last line...
...the rest is mostly insufficient.

Pet carriers on buses...that's a disaster waiting to happen...

And "guest may contact" on animal noises and they will be "notified"...

Relocation?  Anyone gone through a "relocation" at full occupancy?   That results in financial compensation probably 7 outta 10 times


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Sounds like WDW is doing it properly There are still people like me (and I love pretty much all animals!) who won't want the possibility of disruption and will simply go elsewhere.



What's the limits on how many holes can be blown through it for "properly"?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Play time coming to Tokyo DisneySea

https://tdrexplorer.com/pixar-playtime-tokyo-disneysea-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Hong Kong begins multi-year expansion 

http://disney-magical-kingdom-blog.blogspot.com/2017/10/hong-kong-disneyland-resort20182023.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Trader Sams Halloween Mug

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...n-hitchhiking-ghost-mug-released-trader-sams/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Well, at least owning at AKV I can be sure they will never allow dogs at that resort. The first time a dog chases an antelope across the Savannah would be about 20 different lawsuits.



And a really cheap "tandoori gazelle" special on the menu at Sanaa that night


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> And a really cheap "tandoori gazelle" special on the menu at Sanaa that night


Its uh....fresh


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Its uh....fresh



Much moreso than the seafood at cape may


----------



## jade1

amberpi said:


> There are still people like me (and I love pretty much all animals!) who won't want the possibility of disruption and will simply go elsewhere.



An adult that can make decisions/choices when faced with options , love it. A rare find these days.

Our friends stay at US with the dog, then visit WDW and US from there. They will simply try one of these at WDW now.


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> ugh, great dog poop everywhere.


Yep. Bad idea.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hope you know that they use dogs in the military.



Yeah...but they never buy anything in the PX or qualify for USAA auto insurance.

(I missed this earlier...I assume it's tongue in cheek and in good fun.  We haven't treated humans like "service animals" since 1865)


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trader Sams Halloween Mug
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...n-hitchhiking-ghost-mug-released-trader-sams/



CUTE! But what in the world would one do with it once you got it home?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> CUTE! But what in the world would one do with it once you got it home?



It sits in a box in my attic like the 1.0 version I got in Anaheim last year


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> It sits in a box in my attic like the 1.0 version I got in Anaheim last year



I suppose that's an answer. Not a workable one for those of us with clutter issues.


----------



## Sweettears

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.


You're relying on the conscientious traveler.  I'm not sure that the majority of today's travelers fit that bill. The cost of cleanup will eventually be passed on to the rest of the guests who aren't compelled to travel with a pet.  Next up, cat lovers up in arms over discrimination.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I disagree. It gives people options. Some people travel with their pets. I don’t believe every single hotel should allow them but having options is good.


Usually it's people passing through in route to another destination not necessarily as an endpoint.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think they'd go that small...more 200-300 rooms maybe.  You need enough giblets to make the gravy.
> 
> Haven't seen rumors about new Epcot hotels but that's interesting



I'm waiting for the impending DVC conversion.


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> I think everyone is overreacting to the dog thing. They have to thoroughly clean anyway and I am suuure there are stipulations in how you are taking care of your dog on property. Further more it is almost definitely going to be on restricted wings.



It's more that I don't trust people. The entitlement of some guests can already be off the charts. I can only imagine what happens when people get their pets involved too.



Sweettears said:


> You're relying on the conscientious traveler.  I'm not sure that the majority of today's travelers fit that bill. The cost of cleanup will eventually be passed on to the rest of the guests who aren't compelled to travel with a pet.  *Next up, cat lovers up in arms over discrimination.*



Hey now, I'm sure lots of my fellow travelers getting the room after me have no problem whatsoever with that residual litter box aroma!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I suppose that's an answer. Not a workable one for those of us with *clutter issues.*



I have probably 800 individually boxes Christmas ornaments...

...who are you talking too, sista?


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> CUTE! But what in the world would one do with it once you got it home?



Mine's on display in my living room. I don't have much interest in the "red accent" when it's the same mug as last year. Boring.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Mine's on display in my living room. I don't have much interest in the "red accent" when it's the same mug as last year. Boring.



On display?

Who comes over and says "wow!  I didn't know you were THIS cool"?


----------



## skier_pete

Sweettears said:


> .  Next up, cat lovers up in arms over discrimination.



You missed my post earlier - already there.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> On display?
> 
> Who comes over and says "wow!  I didn't know you were THIS cool"?



It's next to my Indiana Jones fertily idol. Yes, I'm a nerd.

Why would you buy one to put it in your attic. If you don't want it, just sell it on ebay for $150.


----------



## Dean Marino

********** said:


> Well, at least owning at AKV I can be sure they will never allow dogs at that resort. The first time a dog chases an antelope across the Savannah would be about 20 different lawsuits.


Better - look at your CONTRACT.  If it's not in the DVC CONTRACT?  DVC Member suit.

We don't stay at the Dog Hotels.  This one is easy.... just don't go there.
All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## skier_pete

Dean Marino said:


> Better - look at your CONTRACT.  If it's not in the DVC CONTRACT?  DVC Member suit.



I did notice that they didn't put them in any DVC resort. (Yacht Club is the ONLY deluxe without a DVC...technically...Beach Club is a separate resort. So yeah, I'm sure they thought of that.)


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> You missed my post earlier - already there.


Yep. A bit behind. Must read every post.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I have probably 800 individually boxes Christmas ornaments...
> 
> ...who are you talking too, sista?



I meant me, darlin'. I don't "do" clutter, collectibles, or dust collectors, or any kind of non-art piece "things." My coffee and occasional tables are "styled" and nothing else shall be added - one of a zillion reasons I don't have kids. When I put up a Christmas tree (haven't in years), it looks like the pictures of how the woman at the store did it. I like a lot of those cute limited offerings, but I'd never display them and they'd just be pitched in one of my many, many purges. Nothing better than getting rid of stuff. Seriously, I used to throw out random crap my ex kept. He never once noticed. I'm the opposite of a hoarder...and a bad client for WDW. I mean, I own 1 magnet, and it was a goof.

That amount of Christmas stuff reminds me of my mom, and makes my stomach physically hurt to consider. So, when you buy a trader sam's cup and it goes in your attic, when does it get pitched? I mean, you can't keep that kind of stuff forever.


----------



## tarak

amberpi said:


> Sounds like WDW is doing it properly There are still people like me (and I love pretty much all animals!) who won't want the possibility of disruption and will simply go elsewhere.



I love dogs and own a rescued greyhound.  Short of evacuation from my home during a hurricane, I am not taking him to WDW (and I live in PA, so that's never going to happen). He'd hate it.  This plan pretty much guarantees I'm not going to stay at one of the pet-friendly resorts because I seriously question the conscientiousness of the guests who would bring their dogs.  Ft. Wilderness makes perfect sense to me.  The rest? Not so much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> CUTE! But what in the world would one do with it once you got it home?



Put it on top of one's tiki themed bar with the rest of the tiki themed mugs from Trader Sam's one has required


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> On display?
> 
> Who comes over and says "wow!  I didn't know you were THIS cool"?



I would


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Put it on top of one's tiki themed bar with the rest of the tiki themed mugs from Trader Sam's one has required



You are far cooler than I, but we knew that.


----------



## amberpi

tarak said:


> I love dogs and own a rescued greyhound.  Short of evacuation from my home during a hurricane, I am not taking him to WDW (and I live in PA, so that's never going to happen). He'd hate it.  This plan pretty much guarantees I'm not going to stay at one of the pet-friendly resorts because I seriously question the conscientiousness of the guests who would bring their dogs.  Ft. Wilderness makes perfect sense to me.  The rest? Not so much.



I know my luck. If there is dog poop that someone didn't pick up, it will be on my shoes. I know this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> You are far cooler than I, but we knew that.



Well, when your kids are constantly making giant messes you have to pick your spots to retain a bit of "cool"


----------



## amcc

How does housekeeping clean a room if there is a loose dog in there?  I'm honestly asking because it seems like a huge liability and risk every time a housekeeper opens a door of a dog inhabited room.  Not to mention a dog might get out if a housekeeper isn't super careful.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

amcc said:


> How does housekeeping clean a room if there is a loose dog in there?  I'm honestly asking because it seems like a huge liability and risk every time a housekeeper opens a door of a dog inhabited room.  Not to mention a dog might get out if a housekeeper isn't super careful.


Obviously I don't know for sure but I would assume there is an agreement set up upon arrival regarding housekeeping and terms related to that. I assume it works over at Universal in some way.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Put it on top of one's tiki themed bar with the rest of the tiki themed mugs from Trader Sam's one has required



That's soooo cool.....
...if you're hanging with the overflow crowd from the great Disney pin trading expo of 2002


----------



## pepperandchips

amcc said:


> How does housekeeping clean a room if there is a loose dog in there?  I'm honestly asking because it seems like a huge liability and risk every time a housekeeper opens a door of a dog inhabited room.  Not to mention a dog might get out if a housekeeper isn't super careful.



The Parks Blog article mentions that you get a special Pluto "do not disturb" sign letting housekeeping know your pet is there. Presumably you don't get housekeeping?

Edited: just read all the comments and apparently you get regular housekeeping. I guess you just hang the sign if you don't want your pup disturbed.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Obviously I don't know for sure but I would assume there is an agreement set up upon arrival regarding housekeeping and terms related to that. I assume it works over at Universal in some way.



I don't think I've seen more Assumptions than I've read on this thread today...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

pepperandchips said:


> The Parks Blog article mentions that you get a special Pluto "do not disturb" sign letting housekeeping know your pet is there. Presumably you don't get housekeeping?



Now that makes sense...providing you use it...

I assure you housing keeping isn't chasing spot down the hall if you forget.


----------



## TwoMisfits

jknezek said:


> This is hilarious to me because we do almost all our travel in a motorhome and bring our dog with us. The one exception is when we go to Fort Wilderness. We are gone all day, sometimes from 7 a.m. until midnight in the parks. I have no desire to keep my dog locked up in the motorhome that long even though she'd probably handle it. I get the people who bring pets to Fort Wilderness because they lounge around the campground and don't go to the parks everyday. I don't know why they pay so much for a campground to do this, but many people do.
> 
> But for people who are going to the parks, why on god's green earth would you bring your dog just to shut them up in your resort hotel room all day? Why worry about running back to the room to take your dog out mid-day? It's a 2 hour round trip at least from the parks. Where are they going to put dog runs at each of these hotels? You can't have a dog cooped up all day and then not have somewhere for them to run. Yes you can walk them, but that's not the same thing.
> 
> I know lots of hotels do this. I get that and I've stayed in pet friendly hotels for a night or two myself when traveling. But for an extended vacation where the entire point is to be in your room as little as possible? Day after day of leaving them locked in a small hotel room all day? I wouldn't do that to my dog, and since that's how I do Disney, it just makes no sense to me.
> 
> I will say I saw this move coming mainly because Fort Wilderness over the last few years went from having pet loops to having the whole campground be pet accessible. Mainly because the pet loops simply weren't big enough. People love their dogs. Treat them as family, and want them to go everywhere with them. Vacationing with your dog is just another component to that. All that being said, I still think Disney is exactly the wrong kind of vacation to bring a dog.
> 
> Finally, this is going to lead to so much more abuse of dogs in the parks. The ridiculous Emotional Support Animal rules already are rife with abuse, as you can get a script for it if you call some easily found doctors offices without even a visit. Then you buy your little collar or vest off the internet and off you go with your ill-trained dog into an environment like WDW which is exactly the wrong environment for an ill-trained dog. Allowing dogs in the resorts is just going to let more people feel like they should do this to keep their little Fifi with them at all times. Eventually it's going to go bad.
> 
> But lots of different people make the world go round I guess.



See, I also think this will cause more folks to also bring Fido into the parks, b/c "I can't now lock her up all day - we're gonna be gone 14 hours today and she'll get so sad!"...so, buy the vest and take her in for the day, so she's not stuck staring at hotel walls...or don't buy the vest and just waltz in anyway and dare Disney to enforce the law for the parks...they won't ask anything...so, more and more dogs around for your park days...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I meant me, darlin'. I don't "do" clutter, collectibles, or dust collectors, or any kind of non-art piece "things." My coffee and occasional tables are "styled" and nothing else shall be added - one of a zillion reasons I don't have kids. When I put up a Christmas tree (haven't in years), it looks like the pictures of how the woman at the store did it. I like a lot of those cute limited offerings, but I'd never display them and they'd just be pitched in one of my many, many purges. Nothing better than getting rid of stuff. Seriously, I used to throw out random crap my ex kept. He never once noticed. I'm the opposite of a hoarder...and a bad client for WDW. I mean, I own 1 magnet, and it was a goof.
> 
> That amount of Christmas stuff reminds me of my mom, and makes my stomach physically hurt to consider. So, when you buy a trader sam's cup and it goes in your attic, when does it get pitched? I mean, you can't keep that kind of stuff forever.



I called you arthouse last week...you didn't need to overtly confirm it THIS MUCH...

I so had you pegged.  It was the "sitting in the quad with sketch pad" look from college That tipped me off.

Generally speaking...I buy nothing from wdw...once in a blue moon.  The word "souvenir" is forbidden.

And I don't think "stuff" is holding you back on the kids...just a hunch.

Full disclosure...I work in engineering, read economics and ancient history for FUN, and enjoy watching gestures, eye contact, and fidgeting in crowds during conversations I'm out of range to hear...
...and yet I like disney and Christmas...

But I've never considered my coffee table "art".  And I'm a flipcup savant.

To each their own.  I still don't want dogs running through chef mickeys...not that I eat there.  It's the principle of it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TwoMisfits said:


> See, I also think this will cause more folks to also bring Fido into the parks, b/c "I can't now lock her up all day - we're gonna be gone 14 hours today and she'll get so sad!"...so, buy the vest and take her in for the day, so she's not stuck staring at hotel walls...or don't buy the vest and just waltz in anyway and dare Disney to enforce the law for the parks...they won't ask anything...so, more and more dogs around for your park days...



On property guests are not "normal"
By any means...

Expectations are too high...you never find hotel environments where all people are doing the same things and use the facilities at the same times as in Walt disney world...

And the price.  Everyone knows they're being screwed...only pounders try to deny it.  You have to accept it.

But all that means people will assume they are entitled to what they want.

The introduction of dogs into guest areas is setting off all the klaxons for me...

...the klingons just decloaked off the starboard bow.


----------



## soniam

lockedoutlogic said:


> On display?
> 
> Who comes over and says "wow!  I didn't know you were THIS cool"?



Many of the Disney nerds on this board. In addition, tiki nerd hipster doofuses (doofi sp? It doesn't take much to impress me though


----------



## lockedoutlogic

soniam said:


> Many of the Disney nerds on this board. In addition, tiki nerd hipster doofuses (doofi sp? It doesn't take much to impress me though



I think you just helped my case...

"Excuse me, Private Barnes, could you please turn to the page that shows me where the messhall is?"


----------



## preemiemama

lockedoutlogic said:


> On property guests are not "normal"
> By any means...
> 
> Expectations are too high...you never find hotel environments where all people are doing the same things and use the facilities at the same times as in Walt disney world...
> 
> And the price.  Everyone knows they're being screwed...only pounders try to deny it.  You have to accept it.
> 
> But all that means people will assume they are entitled to what they want.
> 
> The introduction of dogs into guest areas is setting off all the klaxons for me...
> 
> ...the klingons just decloaked off the starboard bow.



I honestly believe after my trip this summer that they are just trying to monetize the dogs that are already there.  You have all mentioned how easy it is to get the vest (and paperwork) for an emotional support dog.  I can tell you I saw no less than a dozen in a week at Wilderness Lodge- most in the lobby while I was checking in or out. (So over 3 days since we had a split stay ...)  There are already dogs at WDW resorts- many more than I have ever experienced.  If they already have to clean up after them, why not charge and allow it on a larger scale?  

I am a dog owner.  I enjoy having my dog with me when I go places, but I am also aware that there are places he should not be.  I am undecided on if he would fit in our WDW vacation plans- we do a lot of afternoon breaks so it is not the 14 hours away most people describe.  I could see it being problematic in a lot of situations, though.  In my own neighborhood, we have dogs who are (illegally) off-leash, or people who walk their dogs through people's yards (like to their front porch or their side yard) and when the dog goes, they don't bother to clean up after it (also illegal here).  So if you get someone irresponsible there will be issues.  But again, if they are already facing these issues, why not try and recoup some of the money you are already spending on cleanup?


----------



## langsky

rteetz said:


> I think that’s part of the cost too. The $50 per night is going towards cleaning costs.



For a family with dog allergies, if this is not limited to certain rooms, that rules out AOA, our favorite resort. That really sucks if that is the case.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I called you arthouse last week...you didn't need to overtly confirm it THIS MUCH...
> 
> I so had you pegged.  It was the "sitting in the quad with sketch pad" look from college That tipped me off.



That pic was taken just a few years ago, in Ireland...not in college, at all...lol!

I don't remember being called "art house" I'm too much of a nerd...

I'm in finance/risk, far too boring...I just have anxiety about stuff and want it all in its proper place. Now, if I decided to have Tiki Bar as per @TheMaxRebo, I could justify Trader Sam's stuff...and that seems reasonable.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> On property guests are not "normal"
> By any means...
> 
> Expectations are too high...



Explain, also, how to correct?


----------



## writerguyfl

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here's a question about this...Will Disney get rid of the theme park busses to EPCOT and DHS from these resorts due to this system going to those parks? I'm hoping they won't, because I'm assuming some people will be scared to even go on this transportation system. Also, do you think this will raise the prices for Pop a lot? I only ask because it is my favorite value resort.





rteetz said:


> I’ve heard yes and no so we will have to wait and see.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I have trouble seeing them totally getting rid of the buses and "forcing" people to take the gondolas - plus there has to be some weather scenarios where they will have to shut it down and role out buses anyway
> 
> Now, I can see them cutting back a bunch on the buses that service the parks in questions, but not getting rid of them completely.



I think there's zero chance that bus service will get eliminated when the gondola starts.  Disney knows that not everyone is comfortable with certain modes of transportation.  When the ferries are down between the Transportation and Ticket Center and Magic Kingdom, they add bus service because some guests aren't with heights.  (The monorails are quite high up at certain points in the loop.)


----------



## TomServo27

writerguyfl said:


> I think there's zero chance that bus service will get eliminated when the gondola starts.  Disney knows that not everyone is comfortable with certain modes of transportation.  When the ferries are down between the Transportation and Ticket Center and Magic Kingdom, they add bus service because some guests aren't with heights.  (The monorails are quite high up at certain points in the loop.)


They may do away with direct busses to those parks and it will be like going to a water park. I think best case scenario for those who still want to take the bus is a much more limited bus service or maybe Epcot and the studios share bus service.


----------



## umichigan10

TomServo27 said:


> They may do away with direct busses to those parks and it will be like going to a water park. I think best case scenario for those who still want to take the bus is a much more limited bus service or maybe Epcot and the studios share bus service.


They’re probably just gonna be less frequent. It’s supposed to be every 15-20 minutes now, I can see it being every 30-45 minutes when the gondolas up and running


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That pic was taken just a few years ago, in Ireland...not in college, at all...lol!
> 
> I don't remember being called "art house" I'm too much of a nerd...
> 
> I'm in finance/risk, far too boring...I just have anxiety about stuff and want it all in its proper place. Now, if I decided to have Tiki Bar as per @TheMaxRebo, I could justify Trader Sam's stuff...and that seems reasonable.



I'm in finance/risk as well (work in reinsurance- we insure insurance companies .... I know, feel the excitement)

Long story short, a tiki bar is totally justifiable for you


----------



## danikoski

tarak said:


> I love dogs and own a rescued greyhound.  Short of evacuation from my home during a hurricane, I am not taking him to WDW (and I live in PA, so that's never going to happen). He'd hate it.  This plan pretty much guarantees I'm not going to stay at one of the pet-friendly resorts because I seriously question the conscientiousness of the guests who would bring their dogs.  Ft. Wilderness makes perfect sense to me.  The rest? Not so much.



I can also see POR because they can have pet friendly buildings/areas. It also has a lot of room for pups to get walked and could easily have designated dog run areas. Really don't understand YC, and AoA seems odd too.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Gertie has been repainted 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-dinosaur-gertie-repainted/


----------



## linzbear

I have to laugh every time someone brings up room cleanliness.  We went to AKL Jambo House maybe 2 months after it first opened the DVC villas.  My eldest was a baby at the time, and ripped off his diaper and pooped on the carpet.  It was then that I realized that a) He was the first to poop on that carpet and b) all of the carpets have been pooped on.  In that same vein, I'm certain every room has already had a pet in it at some point.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Explain, also, how to correct?



No single collective group of hotel travelers expects more - on average - than those that walk through the doors at WDW...

"...but, but, but...what about?!?"

...yeah, that's an essay I'm too lazy to type right now...but the case can easily be made.  It's a combination of economics, demographics, and expectations.

For this discussion - on the ground - it means it lowers their aversion to expand upon what they expect for the price...and could create a "I'm paying all this money..." with the dogs that may cause then to be more of an impact than they should or would be somewhere else.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> That pic was taken just a few years ago, in Ireland...not in college, at all...lol!
> 
> I don't remember being called "art house" I'm too much of a nerd...
> 
> I'm in finance/risk, far too boring...I just have anxiety about stuff and want it all in its proper place. Now, if I decided to have Tiki Bar as per @TheMaxRebo, I could justify Trader Sam's stuff...and that seems reasonable.



No...I'm not saying that picture was from college...I'm saying that's the classic "notice me for my intellect" pose that I remember seeing all over the place in college...when I was sober enough/not distracted to notice.

The "joey Potter"

So arthouse...and no, I'm not bashing it...just teasing you/lamenting hoe old I am


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> No single collective group of hotel travelers expects more - on average - than those that walk through the doors at WDW...
> 
> "...but, but, but...what about?!?"
> 
> ...yeah, that's an essay I'm too lazy to type right now...but the case can easily be made.  It's a combination of economics, demographics, and expectations.
> 
> For this discussion - on the ground - it means it lowers their aversion to expand upon what they expect for the price...and could create a "I'm paying all this money..." with the dogs that may cause then to be more of an impact than they should or would be somewhere else.



I think I can paint in the rest with the numbers you've provided

At least that picture isn't an overly intellectual selfie...because that exists. I'm anti selfie though, so at least there's that.

You're not old though, lol, what 44? I was out with someone your age last night! I was talking with another diser, who I met in real life (I know!) about how we really want to know the history of your tenure with Disney and to download your Disney brain. So, there's your Disboard love for the day. Enjoy it. 

And, if you ever want to write "WDW According to Lol," that'd be great. I'd happily send you a good bottle of your drink of choice to acquire such and to get your thoughts flowing.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gertie has been repainted
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-dinosaur-gertie-repainted/



She looks way better than when I was there in Sept. Nice!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I think I can paint in the rest with the numbers you've provided
> 
> At least that picture isn't an overly intellectual selfie...because that exists. I'm anti selfie though, so at least there's that.
> 
> You're not old though, lol, what 44? I was out with someone your age last night! I was talking with another diser, who I met in real life (I know!) about how we really want to know the history of your tenure with Disney and to download your Disney brain. So, there's your Disboard love for the day. Enjoy it.
> 
> And, if you ever want to write "WDW According to Lol," that'd be great. I'd happily send you a good bottle of your drink of choice to acquire such and to get your thoughts flowing.



44?!?  You know how much closer to death that puts me?

Not a child of the Nixon era...close...but not quite.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> 44?!?  You know how much closer to death that puts me?
> 
> Not a child of the Nixon era...close...but not quite.



No one wants you to be closer to death. You can be 35, does that work for you? I bet @rteetz can make that happen!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> No one wants you to be closer to death. You can be 35, does that work for you? I bet @rteetz can make that happen!



I found 27 and 32 to be turning points to avoid...

So 26 or 31...thank you very much


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gertie has been repainted
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-dinosaur-gertie-repainted/



So I guess we can figure that Gertie isn't going anywhere - and neither is Echo Lake. Honestly besides a callback to old hollywood and a hidden Mickey ear, there's not much to like about Echo Lake, but I DO like seeing Gertie there, so it's good to see her get a coat of paint.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> So I guess we can figure that Gertie isn't going anywhere - and neither is Echo Lake. Honestly besides a callback to old hollywood and a hidden Mickey ear, there's not much to like about Echo Lake, but I DO like seeing Gertie there, so it's good to see her get a coat of paint.


I’m waiting for Disney to do all this and say “we’re paving it all over btw” like they did with the new cars on the backlot tour


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> So I guess we can figure that Gertie isn't going anywhere - and neither is Echo Lake. Honestly besides a callback to old hollywood and a hidden Mickey ear, there's not much to like about Echo Lake, but I DO like seeing Gertie there, so it's good to see her get a coat of paint.


At least it breaks up the landscape a bit. With the new expansion they have demonstrated that the land it sits on is not so scarce.


----------



## jlundeen

lockedoutlogic said:


> A pet specific Hotel would be the proper angle then.


It's called "Best Friends Boarding" and it's really a great alternative....  I know any of my dogs would be much more comfortable there than spending the day locked in a crate (required) in my hotel room.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/best-friends-pet-care/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jlundeen said:


> It's called "Best Friends Boarding" and it's really a great alternative....  I know any of my dogs would be much more comfortable there than spending the day locked in a crate (required) in my hotel room.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/best-friends-pet-care/



I agree...but apparently you need to rub some bellies for 11
Minutes a morning before running for rope drop and then a nice 13 hour day.

...and anyone that thinks that's not gonna happen are naive.  People want everything...in all scenarios.  Especially at wdw


----------



## TomServo27

Disney possibly canceling all run Disney events at Disneyland. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/rumor...ture-race-events-marathons-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Disney possibly canceling all run Disney events at Disneyland.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/rumor...ture-race-events-marathons-disneyland-resort/


Yep. This has been an ongoing thing for months if anyone follows runDisney. Its incredibly unfortunate for those including myself who were hoping to run in Disneyland next year.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yep. This has been an ongoing thing for months if anyone follows runDisney. Its incredibly unfortunate for those including myself who were hoping to run in Disneyland next year.



...too crowded.  They'll be back for the next recession


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...too crowded.  They'll be back for the next recession


Crowding isn't the issue. The construction, city of Anaheim, and logistics were much more problematic. These races are run very early in the morning and the DL races are much smaller than the WDW ones so not as many make a vacation out of it like they do in WDW.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Crowding isn't the issue. The construction, city of Anaheim, and logistics were much more problematic. These races are run very early in the morning and the DL races are much smaller than the WDW ones so not as many make a vacation out of it like they do in WDW.



If it's due to "catch up" construction...then in the end it leads back to crowding.

Or look at it this way: if there's enough people there that they don't need the run business?...then it's too crowded.

All roads lead to Burbank


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> If it's due to "catch up" construction...then in the end it leads back to crowding.
> 
> Or look at it this way: if there's enough people there that they don't need the run business?...then it's too crowded.
> 
> All roads lead to Burbank


You need safe places to run and the draw of runDisney is running through the parks. Disney and Anaheim are in a fight right now on what to do with parking and the eastern gateway. I think that right there is the biggest issue with cancelling runDisney on the east. 

Your crowding theory could easily work for WDW as well yet they are not cancelling any races there anytime soon.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> You need safe places to run and the draw of runDisney is running through the parks. Disney and Anaheim are in a fight right now on what to do with parking and the eastern gateway. I think that right there is the biggest issue with cancelling runDisney on the east.
> 
> Your crowding theory could easily work for WDW as well yet they are not cancelling any races there anytime soon.



...if Disneyland owned 22 square miles...you'd be running like forest gump.

Point taken...a lot going on in Anaheim.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Not So Scary sold out for tonight 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...y-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-15.htm


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> It’s probably dog people vs. not dog people. I don’t currently have a dog but have in the past. I don’t think this is a bad idea. Do I feel the need to bring my dog on vacation? No.



I'm betting you also have never had the experience of having someone's poorly attended animal bull doze your young child while you were attempting to have a family vacation......


----------



## amberpi

beer dave said:


> I'm betting you also have never had the experience of having someone's poorly attended animal bull doze your young child while you were attempting to have a family vacation......



If the dog is big enough, it can be an issue for adults too. Often just for a large dog being excited.

I adore dogs, but not in the hotel room next to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Crowding isn't the issue. The construction, city of Anaheim, and logistics were much more problematic. These races are run very early in the morning and the DL races are much smaller than the WDW ones so not as many make a vacation out of it like they do in WDW.



I know there are some issues mounting between Disney and the City of Anaheim with new council members not being as Disney friendly as prior ones - I would think that is not helping here with all that is involved with city streets and traffic and stuff.

Maybe they could still do smaller ones that just run through the parks or something


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know there are some issues mounting between Disney and the City of Anaheim with new council members not being as Disney friendly as prior ones - I would think that is not helping here with all that is involved with city streets and traffic and stuff.
> 
> Maybe they could still do smaller ones that just run through the parks or something


That was something discussed in many runDisney groups. I don’t think a small race weekend with only a 5K and 10K would be a draw.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That was something discussed in many runDisney groups. I don’t think a small race weekend with only a 5K and 10K would be a draw.



Obviously you would know better than men but figure there would still be people that want to run through disneyland and maybe could do just one long weekend a year and do several 5/10ks - so like Thurs is Star Wars, Friday is Princess, etc


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously you would know better than men but figure there would still be people that want to run through disneyland and maybe could do just one long weekend a year and do several 5/10ks - so like Thurs is Star Wars, Friday is Princess, etc


Yeah and its definitely been discussed a lot. I just don't think runDisney would feel it would be worth it to only do 10Ks and 5Ks especially with the on going construction.


----------



## rteetz

*News

"Pirate Party" Coming to Disney's Polynesian Resort On Oct. 24*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New American Adventure line featuring the 50 states

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...cter-merchandise-line-representing-50-states/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New magic shots at MK

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-photopass-magic-shots-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ultimate Christmas package

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ounces-new-ultimate-disney-christmas-package/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ultimate Christmas package
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ounces-new-ultimate-disney-christmas-package/



just saw that and perhaps I have just been totally distorted by Disney pricing but that seems really not that bad.  $2,775 for a family of 4 at Coronado for 5 nights, 4 day park hoppers with all the extras including special EMH to Pandora?   That's not really that bad considering that is peak time to go with schools being out


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> 44?!?  You know how much closer to death that puts me?
> 
> Not a child of the Nixon era...close...but not quite.


Huh... I would have guessed (at least) 50, especially given the wealth of DEEP Disney knowledge going back to Eisner era... what were you, an intern there, then??


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New American Adventure line featuring the 50 states
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...cter-merchandise-line-representing-50-states/



holy cow those are cute!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh... I would have guessed (at least) 50, especially given the wealth of DEEP Disney knowledge going back to Eisner era... what were you, an intern there, then??



I was young and perky...blue ID card at 24


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New American Adventure line featuring the 50 states
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...cter-merchandise-line-representing-50-states/



those are pretty cool and just nice to have some unique merchandise at the American Pavilion (or, you know, anywhere)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> those are pretty cool and just nice to have some unique merchandise at the American Pavilion (or, you know, anywhere)



Agree...cookie cutter merchandise has been a real blight for 20 years...

...we should thank the Chinese kids for making it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yeah and its definitely been discussed a lot. I just don't think runDisney would feel it would be worth it to only do 10Ks and 5Ks especially with the on going construction.



Wouldn't be worth it to draw extra people in to charge them a fortune, huh?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New magic shots at MK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-photopass-magic-shots-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Missed opportunity on the Mickey Bar magic shots.  

They should just sell you an actual Mickey Bar and then take your picture.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wouldn't be worth it to draw extra people in to charge them a fortune, huh?


I don’t think it would draw as many as you’d think. Disneyland races drew more locals and the response for people who are asked this question is numerous runDisney groups say they wouldn’t be drawn to that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it would draw as many as you’d think. Disneyland races drew more locals and the response for people who are asked this question is numerous runDisney groups say they wouldn’t be drawn to that.



The question is what's the overhead outlay?  I think rundisney events are fairly cheap.  If that's the case there's no downside.

I get the runner culture though (I'm on IR due to the a bone spur and tendinitis though)...10Ks are a "waste of time"

...this is usually where I remind the marathoners that the first guy celebrated his victory by DYING....6 miles breaks a sweat still.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The question is what's the overhead outlay?  I think rundisney events are fairly cheap.  If that's the case there's no downside.
> 
> I get the runner culture though (I'm on IR due to the a bone spur and tendinitis though)...10Ks are a "waste of time"
> 
> ...this is usually where I remind the marathoners that the first guy celebrated his victory by DYING....6 miles breaks a sweat still.


An $80 5K is not cheap.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw that and perhaps I have just been totally distorted by Disney pricing but that seems really not that bad.  $2,775 for a family of 4 at Coronado for 5 nights, 4 day park hoppers with all the extras including special EMH to Pandora?   That's not really that bad considering that is peak time to go with schools being out



Yeah, if you want that X-Mas party, it's a good deal.  Tickets alone are $1680.  Add in almost $440 for the X-Mas party, and you are talking $127/night for the room.  I'm shocked at this deal considering I always considering the week before X-Mas through New Years as the busiest time to visit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has scheduled the annual Kali refurb

http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/attract...-for-5-week-refurbishment-in-the-new-year.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> That was something discussed in many runDisney groups. I don’t think a small race weekend with only a 5K and 10K would be a draw.


Agreed.  We've done... I _think_ 7 of these weekends... others coming up in Nov and Apr.  We wouldn't bother if it wasn't for the half.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> An $80 5K is not cheap.



Oh no argument...that's a separate issue.

That's disney though...charge 200% retail cause they can't resist.  But the goal isn't to "profit" off the races...it's to reap the ancillary prices.

They are that cow that just can't resist peeing on the electric fence.  The races could easily be free and they'd rake.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed.  We've done... I _think_ 7 of these weekends... others coming up in Nov and Apr.  We wouldn't bother if it wasn't for the half.



Don't quit!!!  You'll pack on the pounds!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Don't quit!!!  You'll pack on the pounds!


I believe it!!  It's easy to get used to eating as much as this training allows!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> Yeah, if you want that X-Mas party, it's a good deal.  Tickets alone are $1680.  Add in almost $440 for the X-Mas party, and you are talking $127/night for the room.  I'm shocked at this deal considering I always considering the week before X-Mas through New Years as the busiest time to visit.



That is a good deal...I'd jump on it...if I was a completely different person...seriously.

The busy time is 12/22-1/2.  Professionals typically work extra right up until the holiday and load up into the break/end of the year.  Bonuses...you know...or financial cloeout.

So that week is typically pretty soft...except dvc.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I believe it!!  It's easy to get used to eating as much as this training allows!!



Yeah...I been there...in younger days...

Before I turned 50, you know?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...I been there...in younger days...
> 
> Before I turned 50, you know?


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw that and perhaps I have just been totally distorted by Disney pricing but that seems really not that bad.  $2,775 for a family of 4 at Coronado for 5 nights, 4 day park hoppers with all the extras including special EMH to Pandora?   That's not really that bad considering that is peak time to go with schools being out



Yeah, this is a suspiciously good deal. 4 day park hoppers and a Christmas party is right at 2 grand for 4 people. That puts the 5 night stay at Coronado at only $140 a night. I guess the kicker is that it only works for these specific dates and anyone wanting to arrive/depart a few days earlier or later couldn't do it. We are planning a Christmas trip next year, but we'll be leaving the 22nd or the 23rd. If they dates are flexible I think we'd definitely do this. Especially if those EMHs are really only for guests who have this package. Pandora would be empty!

Is it possible this doesn't include admission?


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> "Pirate Party" Coming to Disney's Polynesian Resort On Oct. 24*



I love pirates (of the Disney and historic types) and think this is so neat! Hopefully they'll do it again and I can go!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New American Adventure line featuring the 50 states
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...cter-merchandise-line-representing-50-states/


I really want a lot of this merchandise (that features my home state  ). I also thought the American Adventure shirt looks really cool. Any idea if these will be available in the shop app?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really want a lot of this merchandise (that features my home state  ). I also thought the American Adventure shirt looks really cool. Any idea if these will be available in the shop app?




"Assorted items related to 20 states are available now at Heritage Manor Gifts, but all of the items from all 50 states will be available through the _*Shop Disney Parks mobile app*_ starting in November 2017."


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah, this is a suspiciously good deal. 4 day park hoppers and a Christmas party is right at 2 grand for 4 people. That puts the 5 night stay at Coronado at only $140 a night. I guess the kicker is that it only works for these specific dates and anyone wanting to arrive/depart a few days earlier or later couldn't do it. We are planning a Christmas trip next year, but we'll be leaving the 22nd or the 23rd. If they dates are flexible I think we'd definitely do this. Especially if those EMHs are really only for guests who have this package. Pandora would be empty!
> 
> Is it possible this doesn't include admission?



It claims to include 4 days admission on a hopper. And I agree it does seem like a remarkably good deal. (Kind of stunning we have to say that about a $2700 4 night package for a family of 4. )  My guess is possibly they are having a hard time filling rooms leading up to the holiday on Monday? The fact that it's a package specific to that weekend really makes it feel like they are concerned about filling rooms at that time - but not just AFTER Christmas.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> holy cow those are cute!


And at least to me $21.95 isn't a bad price for the map. The other items might be a good price too just not sure I want to spend that $. But I like that they are doing a 50 states collection


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> It claims to include 4 days admission on a hopper. And I agree it does seem like a remarkably good deal. (Kind of stunning we have to say that about a $2700 4 night package for a family of 4. )  My guess is possibly they are having a hard time filling rooms leading up to the holiday on Monday? The fact that it's a package specific to that weekend really makes it feel like they are concerned about filling rooms at that time - but not just AFTER Christmas.


Maybe school schedules are contributing to it? I know our schools are going through Dec 22 (Friday) before Christmas break.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> It claims to include 4 days admission on a hopper. And I agree it does seem like a remarkably good deal. (Kind of stunning we have to say that about a $2700 4 night package for a family of 4. )  My guess is possibly they are having a hard time filling rooms leading up to the holiday on Monday? The fact that it's a package specific to that weekend really makes it feel like they are concerned about filling rooms at that time - but not just AFTER Christmas.



Honestly it's not bad for a last minute deal. I priced out a RCCL cruise sailing on the 18th and it's a little more total, but of course that includes most of your food. Depending on excursions and drink package it would probably be pretty similar. It'll be busy but it's a good looking package, would be very tempting if I was looking to go in December and hadn't been in a while.


----------



## skier_pete

It's so interesting that not too long ago Disney went to this "One Disney" concept where they really limited the unique items that you could buy, and everything was very generic. This was clearly a total disaster for them, because in the years since they've started releasing individual resort merch again, and individual ride merch, and now individual STATE merch. They definitely learned a lesson it seems, wondering when they will get on the "matching shirts for the family" bandwagon where you could order a personalized set of shirts for your whole family. (Or maybe they already do this and I just don't care enough to know.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Schedule for Holiday specials filming 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...abc-holiday-specials-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks Fantasy Football merch

https://www.shopdisney.com/fantasyl...S&LSID=6146859|11502922|j8uecqdv43002d7s051h6


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs drop off and pick up moved to new location on West Side

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/10/rideshare-pickupdrop-off-moved-to-west.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/173364-disneyland-update-tomorrow-another-day/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I kind of like the dole whip magic shot. It has an 'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes' vibe going on.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Parks Fantasy Football merch
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/fantasylandfootball/?cmp=SYN-SDPFantasylandFBTakeovertoDS&LSID=6146859|11502922|j8uecqdv43002d7s051h6



For anyone wondering what the teams are:


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs drop off and pick up moved to new location on West Side
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/10/rideshare-pickupdrop-off-moved-to-west.html


Wonder if this also includes the Minnie Vans.....


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> It claims to include 4 days admission on a hopper. And I agree it does seem like a remarkably good deal. (Kind of stunning we have to say that about a $2700 4 night package for a family of 4. )  My guess is possibly they are having a hard time filling rooms leading up to the holiday on Monday? The fact that it's a package specific to that weekend really makes it feel like they are concerned about filling rooms at that time - but not just AFTER Christmas.



I wouldn't think they would be intentionally deceiving because that would just cause lots of angry guests and hours on the phone for customer service. But the fact that it specifically states that theme park admission is required for the offers included in the package that are in the park made me curious. And the wording is it includes 5 nights in a resort with the park hopper OPTION. I think that's just what they call any ticket with a park hopper, but again the word option threw me off. I agree it's probably just a hard time filling those rooms for some reason. I just thought that week was supposed to be much busier than the 2 weeks leading up to it.


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> I wouldn't think they would be intentionally deceiving because that would just cause lots of angry guests and hours on the phone for customer service. But the fact that it specifically states that theme park admission is required for the offers included in the package that are in the park made me curious. And the wording is it includes 5 nights in a resort with the park hopper OPTION. I think that's just what they call any ticket with a park hopper, but again the word option threw me off. I agree it's probably just a hard time filling those rooms for some reason. I just thought that week was supposed to be much busier than the 2 weeks leading up to it.



It's definitely an availability thing.  

There is almost 0 availability from this weekend through Dec 15-17.  But on Dec 22-24, seems like there are rooms available at every resort, and all have discounts still eligible.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Walt Disney Company started 94 years ago on this day! We are getting close to 100 years of Disney everyone! 

"I only hope that we never lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a mouse." - Walt Disney!


----------



## bigmac5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Schedule for Holiday specials filming
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...abc-holiday-specials-at-walt-disney-world.htm



We are planning on being in MK on Nov 5.  How will this impact our visit?  will we still be able to see shows?  I assume there will be congestion where they are filming.  Do they say in advanced what they will be filming and at what time?


----------



## rteetz

bigmac5 said:


> We are planning on being in MK on Nov 5.  How will this impact our visit?  will we still be able to see shows?  I assume there will be congestion where they are filming.  Do they say in advanced what they will be filming and at what time?


It won’t be all day and will be in various places throughout the parks. Major performances will happen at the MK stage and the bypass should be open during that time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Walt Disney Company started 94 years ago on this day! We are getting close to 100 years of Disney everyone!
> 
> "I only hope that we never lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a mouse." - Walt Disney!



and just to be sure Roy gets the credit he deserves, it was technically founded on this day in 1923 as the "Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio"


----------



## SureAsLiz

bigmac5 said:


> We are planning on being in MK on Nov 5.  How will this impact our visit?  will we still be able to see shows?  I assume there will be congestion where they are filming.  Do they say in advanced what they will be filming and at what time?



It depends on what they are filming that day.
Last year, daytime shows and parade were cancelled and FOF was moved to 5PM
Entertainment schedules should be posted within the next week


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> Honestly it's not bad for a last minute deal. I priced out a RCCL cruise sailing on the 18th and it's a little more total, but of course that includes most of your food. Depending on excursions and drink package it would probably be pretty similar. It'll be busy but it's a good looking package, would be very tempting if I was looking to go in December and hadn't been in a while.



Holiday sailings are notoriously expensive on RC...I've looked at them before...just as a benchmark


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> It's so interesting that not too long ago Disney went to this "One Disney" concept where they really limited the unique items that you could buy, and everything was very generic. This was clearly a total disaster for them, because in the years since they've started releasing individual resort merch again, and individual ride merch, and now individual STATE merch. They definitely learned a lesson it seems, wondering when they will get on the "matching shirts for the family" bandwagon where you could order a personalized set of shirts for your whole family. (Or maybe they already do this and I just don't care enough to know.)



Not only a disaster longterm...a very predictable one.

It's what happens when e-trade determines company direction...

And if anyone wants to look at the central figures in a move that has flattened the giftshop take to save pennies at the sweatshops outside shanghai...I suggest researching "Pressler, Paul"...better know as "King Michael's Fool"


----------



## skier_pete

> Friday November 3 - Disney's Hollywood Studios
> Saturday November 4 - Disney's Animal Kingdom
> Sunday November 5 - Magic Kingdom
> Monday November 6 - Magic Kingdom
> Tuesday November 7 - Magic Kingdom



Flippin' great. We're supposed to be at DAK the evening of the 4th, and MK for a few hours the evenings of the 5th and 7th. Hopefully this won't disrupt the flow too much. (I can't say I really care about seeing the performances unless it meant we could be in view of the cameras to get on TV.) Hopefully this doesn't cancel the nighttime shows - because that's why we are going. 



bigmac5 said:


> We are planning on being in MK on Nov 5.  How will this impact our visit?  will we still be able to see shows?  I assume there will be congestion where they are filming.  Do they say in advanced what they will be filming and at what time?



I can't say I've been there for the recordings, but I certainly have watched the shows on TV. Animal Kingdom they always seem to shoot in front of the tree, though who knows this year they might do something in Pandora. MK same thing it's usually the castle stage, though I think they sometimes set something up on Main Street itself. 

We'll have to keep our eyes out for celebrities in the park with a plaid.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shuttle bus between Jambo House and Kidani village now in place. 

https://t.co/FLaNimoIVQ?amp=1


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Holiday sailings are notoriously expensive on RC...I've looked at them before...just as a benchmark



Of course, I'd imagine most cruises around that are going to be expensive. But if someone wanted to go somewhere that week, it's comparable. Also I should've mentioned it was a 7 day cruise, just for comparison's sake.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shuttle bus between Jambo House and Kidani village now in place.
> 
> https://t.co/FLaNimoIVQ?amp=1



They've had a shuttle van for years, but the bus looks much nicer and easier to get in and out of.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> and just to be sure Roy gets the credit he deserves, it was technically founded on this day in 1923 as the "Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio"



If it wasn't for Roy, I wonder what would have happened with the Florida project?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Not only a disaster longterm...a very predictable one.
> 
> It's what happens when e-trade determines company direction...
> 
> And if anyone wants to look at the central figures in a move that has flattened the giftshop take to save pennies at the sweatshops outside shanghai...I suggest researching "Pressler, Paul"...better know as "King Michael's Fool"



Why do you send me down rabbit holes? This sheet mask dried on my face while the internet (and some excellent music) sucked me in. I blame you, lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> If it wasn't for Roy, I wonder what would have happened with the Florida project?



Hard to say - it likely would have at least stalled and much of the company felt distraught.  I think Magic Kingdom at least gets built eventually though

One thing I am fairly confident about is it would have been called just "Disney World", Roy was the one who was insistent it be called "Walt Disney World" and why I try to do the same (or at least WDW)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shuttle bus between Jambo House and Kidani village now in place.
> 
> https://t.co/FLaNimoIVQ?amp=1



Goes to show the DIS doesn't know everything. They've had a shuttle for years. This picture makes it look like a NEW shuttle. The previous one was like a Chevy Astro Van. This looks more like an airport shuttle, so it'll be easier to get in and out of....but no this is not new as far as having a shuttle goes, which is how the article reads.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> Goes to show the DIS doesn't know everything. They've had a shuttle for years. This picture makes it look like a NEW shuttle. The previous one was like a Chevy Astro Van. This looks more like an airport shuttle, so it'll be easier to get in and out of....but no this is not new as far as having a shuttle goes, which is how the article reads.


Thanks, we took the shuttles last summer. Read that here and thought maybe I hallucinated the whole thing...


----------



## a4matte

*WARNING TO TRAVELERS*
TSA in Orlando is checking EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CANDY. You have to have it in a separate tote. The lines are RIDICULOUS. So many are yelling at TSA for missing their flights. If you need to take any food or candy at all get there HOURS beforehand.

We were told this will be county wide in January.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Goes to show the DIS doesn't know everything. They've had a shuttle for years. This picture makes it look like a NEW shuttle. The previous one was like a Chevy Astro Van. This looks more like an airport shuttle, so it'll be easier to get in and out of....but no this is not new as far as having a shuttle goes, which is how the article reads.


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Capang

a4matte said:


> *WARNING TO TRAVELERS*
> TSA in Orlando is checking EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CANDY. You have to have it in a separate tote. The lines are RIDICULOUS. So many are yelling at TSA for missing their flights. If you need to take any food or candy at all get there HOURS beforehand.
> 
> We were told this will be county wide in January.


I went through MCO security yesterday with an obscene amount of candy. No one said a thing. Now this was the pre-check line but no one asked about or made us empty the candy.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I went through MCO security yesterday with an obscene amount of candy. No one said a thing. Now this was the pre-check line but no one asked about or made us empty the candy.


Pre-check can and often will be different.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Pre-check can and often will be different.


That’s why I got it


----------



## a4matte

Capang said:


> I went through MCO security yesterday with an obscene amount of candy. No one said a thing. Now this was the pre-check line but no one asked about or made us empty the candy.


We had friends go through shortly before us. They had no problem. TSA stopped EVERYTHING for 15 minutes then started letting people go through. Possible they only do it at certain times now until it’s fully initiated. NO warnings. NO signs. NOTHING. Just dumped a huge amount of candy and treats from Disney because we were going to miss our flight.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

a4matte said:


> *WARNING TO TRAVELERS*
> TSA in Orlando is checking EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CANDY. You have to have it in a separate tote. The lines are RIDICULOUS. So many are yelling at TSA for missing their flights. If you need to take any food or candy at all get there HOURS beforehand.
> 
> We were told this will be county wide in January.


When I was traveling home in early September, the line for security wasn't long. However, it took forever to get through security because they were checking everything. We got to the airport 2 hours before thanks to DME, but it took us over an hour to go through security. We got to our gate 45 minutes before our flight (15 minutes before boarding began). 

When I went to MCO a little over a week ago, I checked in and got through security within 15 minutes of getting there. It was very easy.

I went to MNSSHP each trip, but I put my candy in my luggage. I didn't carry it on the plane since I always thought that you couldn't take food through security. I guess that has changed.


----------



## Capang

a4matte said:


> We had friends go through shortly before us. They had no problem. TSA stopped EVERYTHING for 15 minutes then started letting people go through. Possible they only do it at certain times now until it’s fully initiated. NO warnings. NO signs. NOTHING. Just dumped a huge amount of candy and treats from Disney because we were going to miss our flight.


MCO is now one of my least fave airports, ranking up there with Ohare and ATlanta. My last trip home from MCO was such a nightmare we applied for TSA pre check the next week.  Well worth it even just for Disney trips, IMO. That stinks you got stuck. 

Sorry


----------



## a4matte

We are looking through news sites and the TSA website and can find no mention of this. BF found one vague thing months ago, but that’s it.

Even an older man who they let in front of me looked to be a pilot (white shirt with the stripe things on his shoulders? But I thought crew didn’t go through screening?) and he even complained about never having to do this before.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> Goes to show the DIS doesn't know everything. They've had a shuttle for years. This picture makes it look like a NEW shuttle. The previous one was like a Chevy Astro Van. This looks more like an airport shuttle, so it'll be easier to get in and out of....but no this is not new as far as having a shuttle goes, which is how the article reads.



Yup, posted a thread about this in the DVC boards this morning cuz I was so confused. This was before it hit this page but I was thinking I had gone crazy!


----------



## disneygirlsng

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> When I was traveling home in early September, the line for security wasn't long. However, it took forever to get through security because they were checking everything. We got to the airport 2 hours before thanks to DME, but it took us over an hour to go through security. We got to our gate 45 minutes before our flight (15 minutes before boarding began).
> 
> When I went to MCO a little over a week ago, I checked in and got through security within 15 minutes of getting there. It was very easy.
> 
> I went to MNSSHP each trip, but I put my candy in my luggage. I didn't carry it on the plane since I always thought that you couldn't take food through security. I guess that has changed.


I don't remember a time where I couldn't take food on a plane, at least in the last 8-10 years or so. Didn't fly as much before then. Though it was always sealed packaging.


----------



## a4matte

disneygirlsng said:


> I don't remember a time where I couldn't take food on a plane, at least in the last 8-10 years or so. Didn't fly as much before then. Though it was always sealed packaging.



Same. Between me and the BF we are in airports fairly often.


----------



## splash327

Capang said:


> I went through MCO security yesterday with an obscene amount of candy. No one said a thing. Now this was the pre-check line but no one asked about or made us empty the candy.


Same here, went through pre-check with candy as well, no problem today.  

 I will tell you that they were doing this in Boston earlier in the year before I had pre-check and they told me it would be the whole country too by the end of the year.  Sounds like it expanded to MCO.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Splash will be getting a second refurb... January 8th through February 1st, 2018....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

a4matte said:


> *WARNING TO TRAVELERS*
> TSA in Orlando is checking EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CANDY. You have to have it in a separate tote. The lines are RIDICULOUS. So many are yelling at TSA for missing their flights. If you need to take any food or candy at all get there HOURS beforehand.
> 
> We were told this will be county wide in January.


TSA in Orlando sucks. I'll be honest I know everyone said it and I know that a lot of people talked about getting TSA precheck just for Orlando..I get why.

When we went through to get home back in September the lines weren't bad really but they were being held up by the TSA agent forcing people to move their feet a centimeter on the yellow foot outline and raise their hands just ever so slightly more.

For the record I flew 2 weeks later to Vegas....no issues there. And I flew to Denver back in March...no issues there. And last year I flew several times to Baltimore...no issues there.

I really don't know if it will be expanded or not but let's just say my husband and I felt like TSA was just being asinine about stuff and we usually have no negative things to say about TSA at the airports.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash will be getting a second refurb... January 8th through February 1st, 2018....


Sucks that it will be closed during my next trip.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Sucks that it will be closed during my next trip.


I am interested in why it needs a second refurb after being down from Aug. 28th to Nov. 16th, 2017.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash will be getting a second refurb... January 8th through February 1st, 2018....


Disney..."Lets reopen the attraction for the busiest time of the year."
Guests..."YAY!!!"
Disney..."We weren't done with our refurb yet, so we will be closing again for one more month."
Guests..."NO!!! WHY?!?!?!"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Oh Disney..all those who were soooo happy to be able to get to ride Splash when it's normally down for refurb...yeah we're just kidding..you still won't get to ride it. That's very unfortunate


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney..."Lets reopen the attraction for the busiest time of the year."
> Guests..."YAY!!!"
> Disney..."We weren't done with our refurb yet, so we will be closing again for one more month."
> Guests..."NO!!! WHY?!?!?!"


Yep.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oh Disney..all those who were soooo happy to be able to get to ride Splash when it's normally down for refurb...yeah we're just kidding..you still won't get to ride it. That's very unfortunate


Not to make things worse for those who won't be able to ride but I leave Jan. 9th so I will have a chance to ride prior to the second refurb thankfully. I don't think I have ever seen them do this before with an attraction.


----------



## BethR9

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash will be getting a second refurb... January 8th through February 1st, 2018....



And you said it wouldn’t go down in January...


----------



## rteetz

BethR9 said:


> And you said it wouldn’t go down in January...


That’s when only Kenny had the info. I still kind of don’t believe it.


----------



## BethR9

rteetz said:


> That’s when only Kenny had the info. I still kind of don’t believe it.



Stop giving me hope!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Not to make things worse for those who won't be able to ride but I leave Jan. 9th so I will have a chance to ride prior to the second refurb thankfully. I don't think I have ever seen them do this before with an attraction.


Yeah IDK this is just strange to me. I mean I got it (after a while of course lol) that this refurb makes sense if they are preparing it for the 50th when it was during my trip but yeah. I'm just a bit perplexed here.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah IDK this is just strange to me. I mean I got it (after a while of course lol) that this refurb makes sense if they are preparing it for the 50th when it was during my trip but yeah. I'm just a bit perplexed here.


Yep. I thought Pirates would go down in January to do the scene change.


----------



## BethR9

rteetz said:


> Yep. I thought Pirates would go down in January to do the scene change.



That’ll probably be the next announcement...


----------



## rteetz

BethR9 said:


> That’ll probably be the next announcement...


That’s just it tho, they don’t like to take two headliners down at the same time. If splash is down pirates won’t go down until after that at the earliest.


----------



## BethR9

rteetz said:


> That’s just it tho, they don’t like to take two headliners down at the same time. If splash is down pirates won’t go down until after that at the earliest.



I don’t trust this. We’ve never seen them do this with a refurb before but yet they are. They won’t want to do it at spring break time...


----------



## rteetz

BethR9 said:


> I don’t trust this. We’ve never seen them do this with a refurb before but yet they are. They won’t want to do it at spring break time...


It depends on how long they need an attraction down. Feb - March is very possible. MK doesn’t have the capacity to take two major rides down. When more than one headliner breaks down during the day crowding is a huge issue.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> That’s just it tho, they don’t like to take two headliners down at the same time. If splash is down pirates won’t go down until after that at the earliest.


So does that mean Hall of Presidents isn't considered a headliner? I mean I don't think it got the traffic like pirates for sure but I don't know Disney considers it a headliner or not.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> I am interested in why it needs a second refurb after being down from Aug. 28th to Nov. 16th, 2017.


Takes a while for Imagineers to turn it into Olaf's Frozen Splashdown


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So does that mean Hall of Presidents isn't considered a headliner? I mean I don't think it got the traffic like pirates for sure but I don't know Disney considers it a headliner or not.


No headliners are usually e tickets like Spalsh, Space, Pirates, Big Thunder.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> No headliners are usually e tickets like Spalsh, Space, Pirates, Big Thunder.


Makes sense for sure.


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I put my candy in my luggage. I didn't carry it on the plane since I always thought that you couldn't take food through security. I guess that has changed.


This isn't a change.  Food was always allowed through security.  It was (and still is) liquids that are prohibited.


----------



## DrunkJam

Couple of things.

1) We have Splash FPs for December - I get that it will be open, but if it was just refurbed, and will go down again in jan, is it going to be perfectly safe? Why need to take it down again so soon?

2) We always take candy and treats home with us. Will I need to put them in hold luggage now?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Splash will be there the next time, I promise...everyone can step back off the ledge now...

The thing I disagree with is reopening...just keep it closed.  People will complain there isn't something to do?  Well that's the nature of the beast, isn't it?

Splash - and I've never waivered - is the pinnacle of WDI designed attractions in my opinion...the integration of story and system that they should and used to be strived for...
...but it's maintenance has been shoddy for over 15 years and I never saw the point in running it into the ground.

It sucks when it's down...no question...but the ends ultimately justify the means.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> 1) We have Splash FPs for December - I get that it will be open, but if it was just refurbed, and will go down again in jan, is it going to be perfectly safe? Why need to take it down again so soon?
> 
> 2) We always take candy and treats home with us. Will I need to put them in hold luggage now?



Safe?  Are you serious?  Disney has just a "few" lawyers on retainer...I don't think you have an issue there...

Second, I wouldn't put candy in your luggage...you may not like what you find later...

And as an aside - what's this thing about transporting candy? Is this something new?


----------



## mom2rtk

lockedoutlogic said:


> Splash will be there the next time, I promise...everyone can step back off the ledge now...


Well, in all fairness, not everyone goes multiple times a year and has a "next time". My sister is planning a January trip for the first time in 17 years. Definitely not a regular visitor.


----------



## DrunkJam

lockedoutlogic said:


> Safe?  Are you serious?  Disney has just a "few" lawyers on retainer...I don't think you have an issue there...
> 
> Second, I wouldn't put candy in your luggage...you may not like what you find later...
> 
> And as an aside - what's this thing about transporting candy? Is this something new?



I mean, I know this, but refurbs are also about safety. Things are going downhill there, and why open something that is not ready?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mom2rtk said:


> Well, in all fairness, not everyone goes multiple times a year and has a "next time". My sister is planning a January trip for the first time in 17 years. Definitely not a regular visitor.



Generally speaking I would agree...but we're on the Disboards here...you know?

Not exactly "casual" territory...

Still sucks, I know.
...there's always a fireworks viewing party?


----------



## DrunkJam

lockedoutlogic said:


> Splash will be there the next time, I promise...everyone can step back off the ledge now...
> 
> The thing I disagree with is reopening...just keep it closed.  People will complain there isn't something to do?  Well that's the nature of the beast, isn't it?
> 
> Splash - and I've never waivered - is the pinnacle of WDI designed attractions in my opinion...the integration of story and system that they should and used to be strived for...
> ...but it's maintenance has been shoddy for over 15 years and I never saw the point in running it into the ground.
> 
> It sucks when it's down...no question...but the ends ultimately justify the means.


This is our last trip. Ever. We can't go again. I mean, it's a theme park ride, and if any are down, then so be it, but, there isn't always a next time.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> I mean, I know this, but refurbs are also about safety. Things are going downhill there, and why open something that is not ready?



Splash mountain is loaded with animatronics and has 400,000 gallons of paint on it...so there is a lot to "maintain"...
...but the ride system is just a log flume...nothing to worry about as far as time, one would think.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DrunkJam said:


> This is our last trip. Ever. We can't go again. I mean, it's a theme park ride, and if any are down, then so be it, but, there isn't always a next time.



Very unfortunate.

...there are rides that I wish were never closed.  Splash would be at the very top of the list.

The problem is it's January...and a full calendar gives them little options due to the modern dispersion of the crowd.

And they dont "bust hump" to get things done anymore...the original stewards would pour concrete at 3 am to get things done...that died years ago.  It's all "measured" these days.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

a4matte said:


> Takes a while for Imagineers to turn it into Olaf's Frozen Splashdown


...winner...


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw that and perhaps I have just been totally distorted by Disney pricing but that seems really not that bad.  $2,775 for a family of 4 at Coronado for 5 nights, 4 day park hoppers with all the extras including special EMH to Pandora?   That's not really that bad considering that is peak time to go with schools being out



It does seem like a good deal, no dining though.

Also I noticed the tems Junior and Child.  Is there some differentiation now between a tweener and adult?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

andyw715 said:


> It does seem like a good deal, no dining though.
> 
> Also I noticed the tems Junior and Child.  Is there some differentiation now between a tweener and adult?



A junior is 10-17...and things used to be priced differently.  But it hasn't mattered for 15 years.

I think there are still some technicalities as far as occupancy goes, however.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am interested in why it needs a second refurb after being down from Aug. 28th to Nov. 16th, 2017.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney..."Lets reopen the attraction for the busiest time of the year."
> Guests..."YAY!!!"
> Disney..."We weren't done with our refurb yet, so we will be closing again for one more month."
> Guests..."NO!!! WHY?!?!?!"



I am thinking they realized they wouldn't be able to get everything done before the holiday crowds come so probably doing what they can to get it working and then finishing up with what is needed after the new year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DrunkJam said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> 1) We have Splash FPs for December - I get that it will be open, but if it was just refurbed, and will go down again in jan, is it going to be perfectly safe? Why need to take it down again so soon?



They would never (re)open a ride if it wasn't safe ... I would think a legit concern might be that not all the animatronics are working/working properly or some painting still needs to be done.


----------



## andyw715

*Disney's answer to Universal Studio's "We're all grown up"

"The world tells you to grow up, here you never have to"*


----------



## Tigger's ally

DrunkJam said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> 1) We have Splash FPs for December - I get that it will be open, but if it was just refurbed, and will go down again in jan, is it going to be perfectly safe? Why need to take it down again so soon?
> 
> 2) We always take candy and treats home with us. Will I need to put them in hold luggage now?




Splash is definitely more safe than the treats you take home !     Them things slowly get you....


----------



## splash327

OKW Lover said:


> This isn't a change.  Food was always allowed through security.  It was (and still is) liquids that are prohibited.



Food is still allowed but it means that they have to search the bag which slows you down through the checkpoint.   Unless you have TSA pre-check.  (Fast pass for MCO).


----------



## splash327

DrunkJam said:


> I mean, I know this, but refurbs are also about safety. Things are going downhill there, and why open something that is not ready?



Most of what I saw this weekend was painting, so that's not really safety.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> Food is still allowed but it means that they have to search the bag which slows you down through the checkpoint.   Unless you have TSA pre-check.  (Fast pass for MCO).



is it something specific that they are searching for that they are focusing on candy to go through?


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> is it something specific that they are searching for that they are focusing on candy to go through?



It's not just candy.  I had trail mix several times and that always triggered it as well.   My guess is the x-ray image with Candy or trail mix looks like something that don't want going through, hence the extra security.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> It's not just candy.  I had trail mix several times and that always triggered it as well.   My guess is the x-ray image with Candy or trail mix looks like something that don't want going through, hence the extra security.



ok, just wondering as usually if there is a specific change of action it is in response to something so wondering if someone hid something within a bag of candy or something and now they are trying to catch that/stop it


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, just wondering as usually if there is a specific change of action it is in response to something so wondering if someone hid something within a bag of candy or something and now they are trying to catch that/stop it



It started around April of this year.   Most likely with all the candy flowing through MCO it came to a head this week.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OKW Lover said:


> This isn't a change.  Food was always allowed through security.  It was (and still is) liquids that are prohibited.


Food wasn't always allowed. I have had friends take food through security that were then told that they had to take it and not give it back. I have had food go through security where I totally forgot was there and be told that they had to throw it away. 

I know the rule might have changed now. I just didn't "realize" it until on my trip to MCO in September where the family in front of us had 10 BINS full of just food and snacks (not including their carry on bags themselves). Then all 10 of their food bins had to be thoroughly checked before our one carry-on bag. To make it worse, only one TSA agent was checking bags/bins at our security line so it took us about 20-30 minutes for us just standing at security before we could go. People should either put their food in their checked luggage unless they have a specific health issue that requires them to eat certain food. There is plenty of food options in MCO.


----------



## dlavender

splash327 said:


> Most of what I saw this weekend was painting, so that's not really safety.



Unless its lead based....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> Unless its lead based....



...that's the best kind...tastes like sugar.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Food was never restricted prior...it was only liquids over 3 ounces


----------



## mikepizzo

andyw715 said:


> *Disney's answer to Universal Studio's "We're all grown up"
> 
> "The world tells you to grow up, here you never have to"*



I'm pretty ignorant to the world of marketing, but my opinion (not that it's worth much) is that this was a classy response.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> I'm pretty ignorant to the world of marketing, but my opinion (not that it's worth much) is that this was a classy response.



I fast forwarded through some new disney ads during football this weekend that had the typical families enjoying characters in empty parks...
...this Might have been one of them.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I am interested in why it needs a second refurb after being down from Aug. 28th to Nov. 16th, 2017.



It doesn't. They close it because of the slow time of year combined with the cold weather. It's a cost savings. Some years they actually refurb it, but some years I think it just sits for 5 weeks. Betting that is the case here.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> It doesn't. They close it because of the slow time of year combined with the cold weather. It's a cost savings. Some years they actually refurb it, but some years I think it just sits for 5 weeks. Betting that is the case here.



No...I think you're off here...

Not splash.  Kali or one of the seasonals maybe...but splash runs all the time as a big innings eater unless they have the rare cold spell...and even then...they can control the amount of "splash" by using friction bumpers


----------



## skier_pete

andyw715 said:


> It does seem like a good deal, no dining though.
> 
> Also I noticed the tems Junior and Child.  Is there some differentiation now between a tweener and adult?



This only matters for hotel occupancy. If you have more than 2 adults in a room, they charge you extra. Otherwise from DDP and tickets, the Junior is identical. (another thing I love about DVC, you can put 4 adults in a room and not get charged $60 extra per night.)


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> I fast forwarded through some new disney ads during football this weekend that had the typical families enjoying characters in empty parks...
> ...this Might have been one of them.



Don't forget you always get to stay at the Grand Floridian in the commercials!


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I fast forwarded through some new disney ads during football this weekend that had the typical families enjoying characters in empty parks...
> ...this Might have been one of them.





********** said:


> Don't forget you always get to stay at the Grand Floridian in the commercials!



Sure, it's not very representative of the actual product.  I was speaking solely about the fact that they held back at taking a shot at Universal.  Unlike Universals shot at Disney with their "it's time for your vacation to grow up" commercial.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> It doesn't. They close it because of the slow time of year combined with the cold weather. It's a cost savings. Some years they actually refurb it, but some years I think it just sits for 5 weeks. Betting that is the case here.


I wouldn't say they close it for cold weather. I rode it last year on Dec. 30th when it was 40 degrees (Yes, the rare day that it was 40 degrees in Florida). Yes, I know that's a busy day, but I still think they don't close because of the weather.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> Don't forget you always get to stay at the Grand Floridian in the commercials!



And swim at Storm along bay at the beach club.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> No...I think you're off here...
> 
> Not splash.  Kali or one of the seasonals maybe...but splash runs all the time as a big innings eater unless they have the rare cold spell...and even then...they can control the amount of "splash" by using friction bumpers



Wait - are you playing Mr. Positive to my Mr. Negative? What's wrong with this picture.

I remember this happening before, where Splash was down for a refurb in the fall and went down again for the Jan/Feb time. I'm not saying that they always shut it down and don't do a refurb - but it has been shut down every Jan/Feb for as long as I can remember, and they may use that time to do work, but I know coming out of the refurb at least once there were still a bunch of broken animatronics, so I suspect it's more about a slow time of year and a ride that isn't as popular when it is cold and it's convenient to shut it down.


----------



## andyw715

********** said:


> This only matters for hotel occupancy. If you have more than 2 adults in a room, they charge you extra. Otherwise from DDP and tickets, the Junior is identical. (another thing I love about DVC, you can put 4 adults in a room and not get charged $60 extra per night.)



Darn.  I was hoping I didn't have to buy an adult dining plan for my 11yo daughter who eats like a bird.


----------



## skier_pete

andyw715 said:


> Darn.  I was hoping I didn't have to buy an adult dining plan for my 11yo daughter who eats like a bird.



You don't have to. Don't buy the dining plan. Then when you are at a restaurant, ask if you can order off the kids menu for her - and they will be fine with that. We were at one of the restaurants last year and DD who was 14 didn't like anything, and they STILL let her order off the kids menu. Or order an appetizer for her instead of a full meal. Not being on the DDP is way better with 10+ age kids than being on the DDP.  (The buffets are the exception - you have to pay adult prices there - so if you are doing a whole bunch of buffets you may want to stick with the DDP - but same advice applies for non-buffets - don't use a dining credit, just order off the menu for her and use the extra dining credits elsewhere.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It doesn't. They close it because of the slow time of year combined with the cold weather. It's a cost savings. Some years they actually refurb it, but some years I think it just sits for 5 weeks. Betting that is the case here.


I highly doubt that. It’s not always cold and not always slow during those periods either. Having a major attraction down for 4 months in a 12 month period doesn’t make a lot of sense unless they really need to.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> No...I think you're off here...
> 
> Not splash.  Kali or one of the seasonals maybe...but splash runs all the time as a big innings eater unless they have the rare cold spell...and even then...they can control the amount of "splash" by using friction bumpers


We agree here!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wouldn't say they close it for cold weather. I rode it last year on Dec. 30th when it was 40 degrees (Yes, the rare day that it was 40 degrees in Florida). Yes, I know that's a busy day, but I still think they don't close because of the weather.


And in January I’ve rode it when it was 80. I don’t think they close splash due to cooler weather in January.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Wait - are you playing Mr. Positive to my Mr. Negative? What's wrong with this picture.
> 
> I remember this happening before, where Splash was down for a refurb in the fall and went down again for the Jan/Feb time. I'm not saying that they always shut it down and don't do a refurb - but it has been shut down every Jan/Feb for as long as I can remember, and they may use that time to do work, but I know coming out of the refurb at least once there were still a bunch of broken animatronics, so I suspect it's more about a slow time of year and a ride that isn't as popular when it is cold and it's convenient to shut it down.


Can you find that info? I’ve never heard of this happening in the past 5ish years.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Can you find that info? I’ve never heard of this happening in the past 5ish years.



Sorry - no source and I'm too lazy to search. 

I admit I could be wrong. Would've probably been more than 5 but less than 10 years ago. I admit I am just spitballing in general. Perhaps they feel they can't finish the refurb in the 2 months allotted, so they are bringing it back up during the busier christmas season and then taking it down again once that is over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> No...I think you're off here...
> 
> Not splash.  Kali or one of the seasonals maybe...but splash runs all the time as a big innings eater unless they have the rare cold spell...and even then...they can control the amount of "splash" by using friction bumpers





rteetz said:


> We agree here!



it's a Festivus miracle!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And in January I’ve rode it when it was 80. I don’t think they close splash due to cooler weather in January.



well, I am sure they target their maintenance during the cooler months rather than the warmer when the line for it really gets long but I don't think it is an excuse to just not run it.  Even in cooler months it is pretty popular


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's a Festivus miracle!!!



Or a sign of the apocalypse...we know the side I'm coming down on


----------



## STLstone

splash327 said:


> It's not just candy.  I had trail mix several times and that always triggered it as well.   My guess is the x-ray image with Candy or trail mix looks like something that don't want going through, hence the extra security.


Are you saying that you have to pull trail mix out of your bag and put it in it's own tub to go through the x-ray machine?


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> Sorry - no source and I'm too lazy to search.
> 
> I admit I could be wrong. Would've probably been more than 5 but less than 10 years ago. I admit I am just spitballing in general. Perhaps they feel they can't finish the refurb in the 2 months allotted, so they are bringing it back up during the busier christmas season and then taking it down again once that is over.


I know Splash was open on our trip last January (2017), from the 27th to Feb 1st. We rode it on Jan 31st, I think it was in the 70s. I told my husband no on the 29th because it was cold and rainy that day


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Angelina Jolie Set to Voice 'Stella' in Disney's Upcoming 'The One and Only Ivan'


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Splash is one of the 4 at magic kingdom that would be LEAST likely to be seasonally closed.  The "mountains" are fix at all costs on the operational chart.


----------



## Roxyfire

andyw715 said:


> Darn.  I was hoping I didn't have to buy an adult dining plan for my 11yo daughter who eats like a bird.



I get around that by not buying a dining plan. Order her kids meals, don't even worry about "maximizing credit value" and skip most of the buffets.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> Are you saying that you have to pull trail mix out of your bag and put it in it's own tub to go through the x-ray machine?



Wait...does that mean that the nuts, pretzel sticks AND cranberries have to be in separate bins?!?!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> This only matters for hotel occupancy. If you have more than 2 adults in a room, they charge you extra. Otherwise from DDP and tickets, the Junior is identical*. (another thing I love about DVC, you can put 4 adults in a room and not get charged $60 extra per night.)*



Perhaps because you already leased the room for 46 years upfront for $20,000 plus $100 a month?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Angelina Jolie Set to Voice 'Stella' in Disney's Upcoming 'The One and Only Ivan'



Ugh - my daughter read that book a few years back. It has a happy ending but there is a TON of sadness/depression in it. It's like Dumbo which is 72 minutes of Dumbo abuse and 3 minutes of "Yay, Dumbo's a hero cause he can fly!"  Admittedly if anyone can pull it off, it's Disney, but expect a lot of hankies.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

andyw715 said:


> Darn.  I was hoping I didn't have to buy an adult dining plan for my 11yo daughter who eats like a bird.



You don't save any money on the dining plan...

...so might I suggest you save money by NOT buying the dining plan?

...I suggest you use the target method...


----------



## STLstone

lockedoutlogic said:


> Wait...does that mean that the nuts, pretzel sticks AND cranberries have to be in separate bins?!?!


Truthfully, I'm having trouble understanding this new requirement and its impact. Is it just that more stuff than before has to be pulled out of the carry-on? That could increase times, but I don't see it leading to the total shutdown of security as is being described.

ETA: Oh, here's my answer:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...metimes-already-in-effect-in-orlando.3641096/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> Truthfully, I'm having trouble understanding this new requirement and its impact. Is it just that more stuff than before has to be pulled out of the carry-on? That could increase times, but I don't see it leading to the total shutdown of security as is being described.



The new tsa policies have gotten some press for the last couple months as being potential delay nightmares...particularly the requirement to separate ALL electronics...not just laptops.

The food thing is new to me...but I don't get packing food for a 2 hour flight except for really small kids...plenty of food beyond the checkpoints.

The Halloween angle being complained about...I'm just ignoring or I'll get angry


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> Sure, it's not very representative of the actual product.  I was speaking solely about the fact that they held back at taking a shot at Universal.  Unlike Universals shot at Disney with their "it's time for your vacation to grow up" commercial.



See...I kinda have to go with Comcast's point on this.

In the 10 years since they bought their parks - granted at the low point - they have aggressively built to revitalize them and add to the offerings of the complex as a whole...

In that time - prior to May - disney had offered a repurposed kiddieland development, timeshares, character meet and greets and NOT MUCH ELSE...in investment during the same period.

Not the same size beasts..so grain of salt...but they do have a case to call disney complacent and capitalizing on low investment aimed at children...at least recently...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ron Howard announced on Twitter that the Han Solo film will be titled *Solo: A Star Wars Story
*
Production on the film has wrapped up.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Sunset Blvd gets ready for the new Sunset Seasons Greetings holiday show at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> Perhaps because you already leased the room for 46 years upfront for $20,000 plus $100 a month?



I didn't pay that much, I bought resale - so it was $12,000 and $87 a month. And believe me I've been down on DVC before, but super happy we bought in when we did. Our trip in Nov to value room at AKV is costing us only about $80 per night for 4 night, so it may take awhile to reclaim my investment, but I think in the long run it's a win.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

lockedoutlogic said:


> No...I think you're off here...
> 
> Not splash.  Kali or one of the seasonals maybe...but splash runs all the time as a big innings eater unless they have the rare cold spell...and even then...they can control the amount of "splash" by using friction bumpers


I was surprised to see that the OHRC (Operational Hourly Ride Capacity) on Splash is just 1,080 per hour (contrast that to Pirates and HM at 2,880 per hour).  Once I thought about it though it makes sense, I read somewhere that it's roughly 45 logs, with 6-8 people per log and with the ride length and loading time probably each log only goes around 4 times in an hour.  Now that's still a nice OHRC when you compare it to Dumbo at 900; Tea Cups, Buzz & Pan in the 700's, and ETWB at 270!  

The other thing with splash has to be such a high guest satisfaction rate...at 11+ minutes it's gotta be the longest E-Ticket attraction (compare that to Space at 2:30 or Big Thunder at 3:25).  As @lockedoutlogic points out...it has it all, Animatronics, storyline, music, thrill, to me it's the best ride at WDW hands down.  Even on chilly days in January when I've been there and it's been open, every log is still full!  

Sad to see it go down a second time, I know a lot of folks who travel in that January time frame that were looking forward to riding it this year.  At this point it appears we will get lucky and it will be open the last 2 days of our trip...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I didn't pay that much, I bought resale - so it was $12,000 and $87 a month. And believe me I've been down on DVC before, but super happy we bought in when we did. Our trip in Nov to value room at AKV is costing us only about $80 per night for 4 night, so it may take awhile to reclaim my investment, but I think in the long run it's a win.



I'm not bashing dvc or my $13,400 off the lot and $90 a month in dues...

...I just found it humorous that you made an upcharge analogy in something that by Florida law isn't technically a hotel...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SouthFayetteFan said:


> it has it all, Animatronics, storyline, music, thrill, to me it's the best ride at WDW hands down.  Even on chilly days in January when I've been there and it's been open, every log is still full



This has always been my stance...not necessarily everyone's favorite...but just simply the best.

"Imagineering at its peak"

To me...only Tower comes close - if you consider mansion and pirates clones.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ron Howard announced on Twitter that the Han Solo film will be titled *Solo: A Star Wars Story
> *
> Production on the film has wrapped up.



I think it's called "solo" because it's gonna be the first Star Wars to bomb


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ron Howard announced on Twitter that the Han Solo film will be titled *Solo: A Star Wars Story
> *
> Production on the film has wrapped up.





lockedoutlogic said:


> I think it's called "solo" because it's gonna be the first Star Wars to bomb


*So-Low*: A Star Wars Story


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> This has always been my stance...not necessarily everyone's favorite...but just simply the best.
> 
> "Imagineering at its peak"
> 
> To me...only Tower comes close - if you consider mansion and pirates clones.



I'd go with you on it being fantastic, but the source material isn't something that inspires good feelings, ya know? Now, the Twilight Zone? Good stuff.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think it's called "solo" because it's gonna be the first Star Wars to bomb


Maybe. I am looking forward to it but I am not expecting it to be the best movie ever. I also like Ron Howard.


----------



## skier_pete

SouthFayetteFan said:


> *So-Low*: A Star Wars Story


That made me try to convert a Tiki Bird joke:

Ron Howard: "My movie's so good - I'll name it Solo"
Jose: "Si - So-lo we won't watch it."

OK - I couldn't make it work. But I spent so long on it I shared anyways. So sue me.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> So sue me.


Sue you??  Your assets are So-Low I'd get nothing!


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Still sucks, I know.
> ...there's always a fireworks viewing party?



You buying?


----------



## splash327

STLstone said:


> Are you saying that you have to pull trail mix out of your bag and put it in it's own tub to go through the x-ray machine?



Yes,  that's what I was told.   Of course now I have pre-check and it's not been an issue since.   I had my candy from Sunday night in my carry on and I went right through without an issue Monday morning, but that's pre-check.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I'd go with you on it being fantastic, but the source material isn't something that inspires good feelings, ya know? Now, the Twilight Zone? Good stuff.



Yeah, yeah...I knew you'd say that "Gothalina"

Nobody is truly happy until they are miserable and overly introspective


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> You buying?



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyllllllllllllllll no


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Ugh - my daughter read that book a few years back. It has a happy ending but there is a TON of sadness/depression in it. It's like Dumbo which is 72 minutes of Dumbo abuse and 3 minutes of "Yay, Dumbo's a hero cause he can fly!"  Admittedly if anyone can pull it off, it's Disney, but expect a lot of hankies.


In my lifetime I have watched Dumbo (despite owning the VHS) only a handful of times. I'm not sure if my adult self can really take that movie--I've gotten reallly sensitive on animal stuff as I got older. 

Lion King is one I will watch...but I do fast forward over the part because otherwise (and I don't care if people think I'm being a wimp lol) I might get teary-eyed.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> In my lifetime I have watched Dumbo (despite owning the VHS) only a handful of times. I'm not sure if my adult self can really take that movie--I've gotten reallly sensitive on animal stuff as I got older.
> 
> Lion King is one I will watch...but I do fast forward over the part because otherwise (and I don't care if people think I'm being a wimp lol) I might get teary-eyed.



Ok...I'll admit it it...

E.T. Is a no go for me...


----------



## mikepizzo

lockedoutlogic said:


> See...I kinda have to go with Comcast's point on this.
> 
> In the 10 years since they bought their parks - granted at the low point - they have aggressively built to revitalize them and add to the offerings of the complex as a whole...
> 
> In that time - prior to May - disney had offered a repurposed kiddieland development, timeshares, character meet and greets and NOT MUCH ELSE...in investment during the same period.
> 
> Not the same size beasts..so grain of salt...but they do have a case to call disney complacent and capitalizing on low investment aimed at children...at least recently...



Perhaps a difference in interpretation?  I agree that Disney did little to none in the past decade, but the Universal commercial, to me, wasn't about taking a pot-shot on the lack of development.  It was playing on the notion that Walt Disney World only has an appeal to children, which regardless of the lack of development, just isn't true.


----------



## a4matte

STLstone said:


> ...but I don't see it leading to the total shutdown of security as is being described.



They completely stopped the line for 10-15 minutes while they were doing something back by the scanners. No one was allowed up to the machines or anything. Being as how our friends went through shortly before us and didn't have to deal with it I'm guessing they were just getting ready to have people ready to inspect the foods and stuff. Things also got held up because there were SO many people going through with food and candy and not nearly enough employees there to deal with the volume. People were waiting for their bins and they wouldn't put through more bins until they cleared out the space.


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> In my lifetime I have watched Dumbo (despite owning the VHS) only a handful of times. I'm not sure if my adult self can really take that movie--I've gotten reallly sensitive on animal stuff as I got older.
> Dumbo is a no can do here. Same with Bambi.
> 
> Lion King is one I will watch...but I do fast forward over the part because otherwise (and I don't care if people think I'm being a wimp lol) I might get teary-eyed.


Dumbo is a no can do here. Same with Bambi.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Freeform are doing a 7 episode series on Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings in 2018


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's a Festivus miracle!!!




What's next...feats of strength, or airing of grievances?


----------



## jlundeen

Capang said:


> Dumbo is a no can do here. Same with Bambi.


I even tear up listening to "Baby Mine" song.....but Dumbo is one of my childhood favorites - which is why I just can't imagine a real-life version as it will never be able to live up to my expectations.  Bambi, Lady and the Tramp, yep...tear up in all those 50s animated ones...don't even get me started about "Old Yeller"....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> Dumbo is a no can do here. Same with Bambi.


And see I hadn't even thought about Bambi (which I also own on VHS)  but yes that would be for the same reason too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> I even tear up listening to "Baby Mine" song.....but Dumbo is one of my childhood favorites - which is why I just can't imagine a real-life version as it will never be able to live up to my expectations.  Bambi, Lady and the Tramp, yep...tear up in all those 50s animated ones...don't even get me started about "Old Yeller"....


Now "Old Yeller" is a movie I haven't seen...but knowing what it's about yeah that's a hard no for me.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mcd2745 said:


> What's next...feats of strength, or airing of grievances?



It's the pole dance, actually...grievances is the main event


----------



## nkmorgan87

I can't find anywhere that shows splash being down in January, can anyone send a link showing where that info is?


----------



## rteetz

nkmorgan87 said:


> I can't find anywhere that shows splash being down in January, can anyone send a link showing where that info is?


Kenny the pirate is reporting it and several TAs are saying it’s on their internal sites. 

Disney has not officially stated it yet. Other sites like WDWMagic are not confirming it either.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah, yeah...I knew you'd say that "Gothalina"
> 
> Nobody is truly happy until they are miserable and overly introspective



Nah, this one doesn't have to do with my cold, black, child hating heart. I find SOTS super problematic, and I wish they'd have used a different IP. Great ride, but it's always vaguely off-putting to me. I also have issues with Dumbo, so, there's that. Folks like to trash talk my beloved iasw song, but I can and do listen to that often and want to scrub my ears out to zippity do dah.

I'm encouraged that we might get more AA in the future, and I did find the NRJ aa just amazing! I know people are critical of the ride, but I thought the shaman at the end was a good sign of more of that type of aa to come.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting tidbit 

Disneyland Shanghai’s pirates cost $450,000,000


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Nah, this one doesn't have to do with my cold, black, child hating heart. I find SOTS super problematic, and I wish they'd have used a different IP. Great ride, but it's always vaguely off-putting to me. I also have issues with Dumbo, so, there's that. Folks like to trash talk my beloved iasw song, but I can and do listen to that often and want to scrub my ears out to zippity do dah.
> 
> I'm encouraged that we might get more AA in the future, and I did find the NRJ aa just amazing! I know people are critical of the ride, but I thought the shaman at the end was a good sign of more of that type of aa to come.



I'm just kidding...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Interesting tidbit
> 
> Disneyland Shanghai’s pirates cost $450,000,000



Is that in yuan?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Interesting tidbit
> 
> Disneyland Shanghai’s pirates cost $450,000,000


but the real question is who's paying the greater price...them or the price we're all paying for losing the redhead to political correctness...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Is that in yuan?


I believe US dollars


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New American Adventure line featuring the 50 states
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...cter-merchandise-line-representing-50-states/


Are these items available on the shopdisney website??


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> Are these items available on the shopdisney website??


Not sure. I’m thinking no right now. Maybe they’ll be added eventually.


----------



## MissGina5

when is the one and only ivan due to come out? I had no idea this was on the agenda. However, still hoping for an original animation feature in 2018-2019 (sigh). As a librarian however though I am thrilled about one and only ivan (def bring tissues)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> I believe US dollars



Tongue in cheek


----------



## rteetz

*News

Members Receive VIP treatment at the 2018 NFL Pro Bowl*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Springs Welcomes Four New Retailers Just in Time for Holiday Shopping*


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> Safe?  Are you serious?  Disney has just a "few" lawyers on retainer...I don't think you have an issue there...
> 
> Second, I wouldn't put candy in your luggage...you may not like what you find later...
> 
> And as an aside - what's this thing about transporting candy? Is this something new?



Got to take home a years worth of Goofy's sour worms!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Q-man said:


> Got to take home a years worth of Goofy's sour worms!



Judges??

...yeah...don't think I can go with that answer...

I'll take potent portables for $800


----------



## crazy4wdw

Hong Kong Disneyland construction begins on planned expansion:

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2017/10/hong-kong-disneyland-starts.html


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Food wasn't always allowed. I have had friends take food through security that were then told that they had to take it and not give it back. I have had food go through security where I totally forgot was there and be told that they had to throw it away.


When and where did that happen?  We fly very regularly - 6+ times a year for many, many years and can't recall any time that solid (ie, not liquid) food wasn't allowed.


----------



## pepperandchips

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Food wasn't always allowed. I have had friends take food through security that were then told that they had to take it and not give it back. I have had food go through security where I totally forgot was there and be told that they had to throw it away.
> 
> I know the rule might have changed now. I just didn't "realize" it until on my trip to MCO in September where the family in front of us had 10 BINS full of just food and snacks (not including their carry on bags themselves). Then all 10 of their food bins had to be thoroughly checked before our one carry-on bag. To make it worse, only one TSA agent was checking bags/bins at our security line so it took us about 20-30 minutes for us just standing at security before we could go. People should either put their food in their checked luggage unless they have a specific health issue that requires them to eat certain food. There is plenty of food options in MCO.





OKW Lover said:


> When and where did that happen?  We fly very regularly - 6+ times a year for many, many years and can't recall any time that solid (ie, not liquid) food wasn't allowed.



Amusiclife, could you be thinking of international travel? That's usually an agricultural thing, not wanting to bring foreign pests across borders, requiring any food items/produce not in packaging to be discarded.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTOS: New Overpass Taking Shape Near Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News

Entry Gate of ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex Being Relocated*


----------



## amalone1013

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Food wasn't always allowed. I have had friends take food through security that were then told that they had to take it and not give it back. I have had food go through security where I totally forgot was there and be told that they had to throw it away.
> 
> I know the rule might have changed now. I just didn't "realize" it until on my trip to MCO in September where the family in front of us had 10 BINS full of just food and snacks (not including their carry on bags themselves). Then all 10 of their food bins had to be thoroughly checked before our one carry-on bag. To make it worse, only one TSA agent was checking bags/bins at our security line so it took us about 20-30 minutes for us just standing at security before we could go. People should either put their food in their checked luggage unless they have a specific health issue that requires them to eat certain food. There is plenty of food options in MCO.





OKW Lover said:


> When and where did that happen?  We fly very regularly - 6+ times a year for many, many years and can't recall any time that solid (ie, not liquid) food wasn't allowed.





pepperandchips said:


> Amusiclife, could you be thinking of international travel? That's usually an agricultural thing, not wanting to bring foreign pests across borders, requiring any food items/produce not in packaging to be discarded.



I think that for a long time they've warned that food might be taken away or subject to extra screening. I don't know of anyone who's had it happen, but I've had them check out food before, like a time my dad had cinnamon rolls and a tub of icing in his carry on. I got stooped in Phoenix back in March for candy. The TSA agent was very careful not to crush my sandwich bag of potato chips that my grandpa had sent so I wouldn't starve on my way home


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OKW Lover said:


> When and where did that happen?  We fly very regularly - 6+ times a year for many, many years and can't recall any time that solid (ie, not liquid) food wasn't allowed.


The instance with my friend happened in 2007 (yeah...a decade ago) in St. Louis where she brought a big bag of chips in her carry on. Obviously this was still close to post 9-11 days. She wasn't allowed to take it. I can't recall any of the times I've had it happen since I fly very regularly as well. I have just learned not to take food through security. I am pretty sure I haven't had this happen for a couple years since I just learned to check everything before I go to the airport. I guess we have just had different experiences. 



pepperandchips said:


> Amusiclife, could you be thinking of international travel? That's usually an agricultural thing, not wanting to bring foreign pests across borders, requiring any food items/produce not in packaging to be discarded.


I have never flown international. The only time I have ever flown with the check for food items/produce separately was when we left Hawaii. My instances happened in domestic airports in the 48 bordered United States. I can't pinpoint where.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney and Freeform are doing a 7 episode series on Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings in 2018



As someone who has been through the interview process for such a thing, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 350 room hotel built near Swan and Dolphin 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/350-r...-near-swan-dolphin-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 350 room hotel built near Swan and Dolphin
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/350-r...-near-swan-dolphin-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Huh... fully Disney-run?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh... fully Disney-run?


No part of Swan and Dolphin I believe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholders can renew or purchase and receive an Orlando Magic Jersey

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/walt-...t-free-orlando-magic-jersey-purchase-renewal/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> No part of Swan and Dolphin I believe.



Whoa! Even better!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 350 room hotel built near Swan and Dolphin
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/350-r...-near-swan-dolphin-disneys-hollywood-studios/



That's awesome news. That area is our fave.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 350 room hotel built near Swan and Dolphin
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/350-r...-near-swan-dolphin-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Interesting location, depending on height might have view into DHS / fireworks, etc.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Coastal Construction Group will be building a 350 room hotel tower at the site of the Swan/Dolphin tennis courts.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...skanska-coastal-demartino-20171017-story.html

*Edit:*  Sorry Ryan, didn't see where you had already posted this info.

Another hotel to mess up the slight lines in World Showcase, already have the Swan/Dolphin, now add this hotel along with the Riviera Resort and gondola system.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> No part of Swan and Dolphin I believe.


I'm a tad surprised that this in going in while they are also adding Riviera Resort... but perhaps demand is there and there is some segmentation (DVC vs. more normal hotel experience -- right, @amberpi??  )


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 350 room hotel built near Swan and Dolphin
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/350-r...-near-swan-dolphin-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Since we haven't heard any word where the Star Wars hotel is going - any chance that THIS is the Star Wars hotel?  I would've thought that would be right next to SW:GE, but this is pretty darn close. They could easily run a "shuttle" from the hotel to the park. Admittedly the fact it's a "tower" probably lowers this likelyhood, they won't need "views" in the SW resort.


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm a tad surprised that this in going in while they are also adding Riviera Resort... but perhaps demand is there and there is some segmentation (DVC vs. more normal hotel experience -- right, @amberpi??  )



I figure I'm not a special unicorn in wanting a normal hotel experience I'm just excited to hear when the new restaurants will be announced! Ya'll know I love to eat and drink!

ETA: Maybe they'll even use another crazy huge icon just to make the Swolphin haters crazy. Maybe it'll be a flamingo (my spirit animal), or a wolverine, or something insane.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Since we haven't heard any word where the Star Wars hotel is going - any chance that THIS is the Star Wars hotel?  I would've thought that would be right next to SW:GE, but this is pretty darn close. They could easily run a "shuttle" from the hotel to the park. Admittedly the fact it's a "tower" probably lowers this likelyhood, they won't need "views" in the SW resort.
> 
> View attachment 277890


It is expected that this is part of the Swolphin complex not the SW hotel.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> It is expected that this is part of the Swolphin complex not the SW hotel.



Yes, I admit that is the most likely scenario. This seems like it's been in the works for a while.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Yes, I admit that is the most likely scenario. This seems like it's been in the works for a while.


It has been. Rumors of it go back a couple years.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Echo Lake gets ready for Christmas Tree installation


----------



## rteetz

*News

Milestone permits filed for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge ride*


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Milestone permits filed for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge ride*



@rteetz, you're making me happy today! I just shared with another dis'er that I'm like this:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New “Comeback Kid” Mickey Mouse Apparel Now in Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Ugly Christmas Sweater Mouse Ear Headband Released at Disney Parks, The Next Social Media Craze?*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Central Florida Theme Park Injury Reports for 3rd Quarter of 2017 Released


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm a tad surprised that this in going in while they are also adding Riviera Resort... but perhaps demand is there and there is some segmentation (DVC vs. more normal hotel experience -- right, @amberpi??  )


This is completely different from Disney. Disney is the one building the Riviera Resort. This new hotel is being built by a different company.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can renew or purchase and receive an Orlando Magic Jersey
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/walt-...t-free-orlando-magic-jersey-purchase-renewal/



Just renewed on Monday. This is one deal I _wouldn't_ bother calling and asking to be included in after missing it by a few days.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is completely different from Disney. Disney is the one building the Riviera Resort. This new hotel is being built by a different company.


I understand that... it's still the addition of 2 new hotels pretty close to one another.  And so, as I said... makes sense if demand is there.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New “Comeback Kid” Mickey Mouse Apparel Now in Parks



I'm not much for an apparel shopper, but I may have to get that tie and fanny pack.  Not sure when I would ever wear the fanny pack, but I like the design (I run a strict "no bag" policy when we're in the parks )


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> ETA: Maybe they'll even use another crazy huge icon just to make the Swolphin haters crazy. Maybe it'll be a flamingo (my spirit animal), or a wolverine, or something insane.


I vote for wolverine.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS - Echo Lake gets ready for Christmas Tree installation



Dang, November 9th? Our last day is November 8th. Someone PM me if they get it up a day early, we'll wander over and get pictures.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Ugly Christmas Sweater Mouse Ear Headband Released at Disney Parks, The Next Social Media Craze?*



Some new ear hat designs (not the headbands) would be nice. I did like last year's reindeer Pluto ones, much better than the previous few years of those ugly polka-dotted ones that hardly anyone seemed to buy. Standing in the ear stores you would just hear people constantly commenting how ugly the polka-dotted ones were lol.

We were told they didn't release any Halloween ones this year, just a headband with a halloween themed bow.


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I vote for wolverine.



A wolverine would eat the swan, and maybe the dolphin.

I know @rteetz will let us know when the design info is revealed. The new lobbies and bars, etc. at the Swolphin were already bringing a hard new game compared to some of the YC/BC I saw at the end of Sept. The complex had always been killing it in regards to restaurants, but they are really bringing a next level offering compared to the other properties with similar locations.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 50th Anniversary to the Disney-Animated Movie, the Jungle Book! *The Jungle Book was released on this day back in 1967!

https://d23.com/this-day/the-jungle-book-premieres/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> ETA: Maybe they'll even use another crazy huge icon just to make the Swolphin haters crazy. Maybe it'll be a flamingo (my spirit animal), or a wolverine, or something insane.



but to truly fit in it would be the Flamingo but the statue would look like a pelican


----------



## mcd2745

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I understand that... it's still the addition of 2 new hotels pretty close to one another.  And so, as I said... makes sense if demand is there.



Don't forget though, that they demolished 500-600 (I'm guesstimating) rooms at CBR to make room for Riviera.


----------



## mcd2745

amberpi said:


> ETA: Maybe they'll even use another crazy huge icon just to make the Swolphin haters crazy. Maybe it'll be a flamingo (my spirit animal), or a wolverine, or something insane.




If this were 5-6 years ago, it could have been a platypus.


----------



## amberpi

mcd2745 said:


> If this were 5-6 years ago, it could have been a platypus.



We could all use more platypi in our lives. Since wdw is sorely lacking Indian food choices, maybe they could get Manet chauhan or some other celeb chef. She has a lovely place in Nash even so why not Orlando?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> We could all use more platypi in our lives. Since wdw is sorely lacking Indian food choices, maybe they could get Manet chauhan or some other celeb chef. She has a lovely place in Nash even so why not Orlando?



That's a good point .. was trying to think if they had anything and went to the Disney site and you can filter for "Indian cuisine" but the only thing that comes up is Sanaa, which, calling that Indian is stretching it (it's very good, but even they describe it as: "Experience the art of African cooking with Indian flavors")


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a good point .. was trying to think if they had anything and went to the Disney site and you can filter for "Indian cuisine" but the only thing that comes up is Sanaa, which, calling that Indian is stretching it (it's very good, but even they describe it as: "Experience the art of African cooking with Indian flavors")



Sanaa is fantastic, but it's not really going to fill the Indian food craving. I also wish wdw had Ethiopian food. I don't know what the latest pavilion rumors are but there are tons of culinary experiences that could still be filled at wdw. An aycte Brazilian steakhouse would print money at wdw for instance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Sanaa is fantastic, but it's not really going to fill the Indian food craving. I also wish wdw had Ethiopian food. I don't know what the latest pavilion rumors are but there are tons of culinary experiences that could still be filled at wdw. An aycte Brazilian steakhouse would print money at wdw for instance.



the latest I have read is still seems like Brazil is on the table but nothing officially announced.  Was some thinking of Spain but that appears dead with Gigantic being cancelled

I know it is probably diminishing the cultural aspect of it but I bet kids would love getting to eat with their hands at an Ethiopian restaurant - I definitely wish Africa had a larger presence in World Showcase


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can renew or purchase and receive an Orlando Magic Jersey
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/walt-...t-free-orlando-magic-jersey-purchase-renewal/


I'd rather have another extra month...


----------



## jade1

amberpi said:


> Sanaa is fantastic, but it's not really going to fill the Indian food craving. I also wish wdw had Ethiopian food. I don't know what the latest pavilion rumors are but there are tons of culinary experiences that could still be filled at wdw. An aycte Brazilian steakhouse would print money at wdw for instance.



Never too many food choices. F&W was great again this week. Can use even more choices IMO.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ron Howard announced on Twitter that the Han Solo film will be titled *Solo: A Star Wars Story
> *
> Production on the film has wrapped up.


Heh it’s a pun too because it’s a stand-alone movie


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> Heh it’s a pun too because it’s a stand-alone movie



I can skip this movie, or got to it. So I'm going to it.

My guess is it will not tie into the main story as tightly as R1 did though-so "solo" may be a bit more accurate for this one.

Rogue One should have been called "A New Hope-this missing footage" IMO.


----------



## umichigan10

jade1 said:


> I can skip this movie, or got to it. So I'm going to it.
> 
> My guess is it will not tie into the main story as tightly as R1 did though-so "solo" may be a bit more accurate for this one.


I have very minute expectations for this film. But like you I’ll end up seeing it like the fan boy I am


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> I have very minute expectations for this film. But like you I’ll end up seeing it like the fan boy I am



Yep, it's pointless/futile to resist.


----------



## jknezek

jade1 said:


> Yep, it's pointless/futile to resist.


Queue LOL to loose his stuff in 10..9..8..

The evidence keeps saying, Star Wars movies don't have to be good. If you keep coming back after the prequels, you'll come back after a Han Solo backstory. I'm just hoping we get some good Lando and Chewie.


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> Queue LOL to loose his stuff in 10..9..8..
> 
> The evidence keeps saying, Star Wars movies don't have to be good. If you keep coming back after the prequels, you'll come back after a Han Solo backstory. I'm just hoping we get some good Lando and Chewie.



Bets that LOL will go as well?


----------



## jknezek

jade1 said:


> Bets that LOL will go as well?


Other than just wanting to win a bet, LOL will go. He talks too big a game about being a SW fan to skip a movie, even if the whole point is to come back and tell people how awful it was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Yep, it's pointless/futile to resist.





jknezek said:


> Queue LOL to loose his stuff in 10..9..8..



or other Star Wars fans to get upset at Star Trek reference


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI the the shop parks app now has a ton of the EPCOT 35th stuff including the surprise Figment magic Band *cough* @rteetz *cough* - first time I had seen that one online


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just an FYI the the shop parks app now has a ton of the EPCOT 35th stuff including the surprise Figment magic Band *cough* @rteetz *cough* - first time I had seen that one online


Yeah it has been on there for a couple days. I am trying to resist. Just got the orange MB in the mail yesterday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah it has been on there for a couple days. I am trying to resist. Just got the orange MB in the mail yesterday.



you have stronger will than I - such a sucker for EPCOT stuff and helps me console myself for not being there for the anniversary


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> or other Star Wars fans to get upset at Star Trek reference



Ha nice. Resistance is futile, I believe.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> you have stronger will than I - such a sucker for EPCOT stuff and helps me console myself for not being there for the anniversary


Yeah... you're not helping with the resisting!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> Yeah it has been on there for a couple days. I am trying to resist. Just got the orange MB in the mail yesterday.


 
Yep my orange band delivered yesterday AND I just ordered the red band.  But Epcot is my soft spot and the original EPCOT Center was a major influence on my interest in science and becoming an engineer ... ie Disney gets my merch $$$ for retro EPCOT stuff


----------



## dina444444

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/


Finally!


----------



## STLstone

amberpi said:


> A wolverine would eat the swan, and maybe the dolphin.
> 
> I know @rteetz will let us know when the design info is revealed. The new lobbies and bars, etc. at the Swolphin were already bringing a hard new game compared to some of the YC/BC I saw at the end of Sept. The complex had always been killing it in regards to restaurants, but they are really bringing a next level offering compared to the other properties with similar locations.


They should make it a prawn. That's the most unsightly animal I can think of, right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Finally!



Glad they finally made a decision rather than leaving people hanging.  sucks for people wanting to get the coast to coast medals though


----------



## dina444444

*New Adventure from Star Wars: The Last Jedi Coming to Star Tours This Fall*


----------



## Q-man

lockedoutlogic said:


> Judges??
> 
> ...yeah...don't think I can go with that answer...
> 
> I'll take potent portables for $800



Colorado Sour worms?

And yes, we've hauled back pounds of Goofy Sour worms multiple times.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad they finally made a decision rather than leaving people hanging.  sucks for people wanting to get the coast to coast medals though


As one of those people it definitely sucks but I was expecting it at his point.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-fall/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1012171018170039C


Wow that’s quick.


----------



## STLstone

dina444444 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-fall/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1012171018170039C


coooooool!

Did they put in scenes for Force Awakens also? I've only ridden it 2 or 3 times since then.


----------



## dina444444

STLstone said:


> coooooool!
> 
> Did they put in scenes for Force Awakens also? I've only ridden it 2 or 3 times since then.


Yes they did.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> coooooool!
> 
> Did they put in scenes for Force Awakens also? I've only ridden it 2 or 3 times since then.



They did - when it was first added the adjusted the ride so that ever trip went to Jakku (it was the scene where you flew through the downed star destroyer) ... more recently they went back to it being fully randomized


----------



## Moliphino

Anything that keeps me from ending up in Naboo is great news. I swear I get Naboo 75% of the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Anything that keeps me from ending up in Naboo is great news. I swear I get Naboo 75% of the time.



I mean, it kinda messes with the timeline to go from the scene with the downed star destroyer and then go to where you see Darth Vader and then to a podracing scene .... but whatever, all in good fun


----------



## STLstone

Moliphino said:


> Anything that keeps me from ending up in Naboo is great news. I swear I get Naboo 75% of the time.


Have you posted this before? I swear I remember reading that on here before. 

One of my last few times I rode, we went to Naboo. I was thinking, "oh, that poster on DIS would not be happy, right now!"


----------



## Moliphino

STLstone said:


> Have you posted this before? I swear I remember reading that on here before.
> 
> One of my last few times I rode, we went to Naboo. I was thinking, "oh, that poster on DIS would not be happy, right now!"



I probably have. I hate Naboo.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Bets that LOL will go as well?



Oh - he's gonna go. He's a huge Star Wars fan.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, it kinda messes with the timeline to go from the scene with the downed star destroyer and then go to where you see Darth Vader and then to a podracing scene .... but whatever, all in good fun



Yeah, the nerd me kind of hated Finn showing up in the Pre-Episode IV timeline that this ride is supposed to take place in. 

I don't mind them adding a new segment, but please don't have it show up every time. The randomization of this ride is the best thing about it. (Even if you get Naboo.)


----------



## Redcon1

Brocktoon said:


> Yep my orange band delivered yesterday AND I just ordered the red band.  But Epcot is my soft spot and the *original EPCOT Center was a major influence on my interest in science and becoming an engineer* ... ie Disney gets my merch $$$ for retro EPCOT stuff



So why aren't you getting your own attraction pavilion in EPCOT? That's a better reason than Peter Quill's.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dina444444 said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/run-disney/





TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad they finally made a decision rather than leaving people hanging.  sucks for people wanting to get the coast to coast medals though


I definitely get it, but that really is a bummer for those on the West Coast or aiming for CTC medals.  So I guess this means nothing until after SW opens?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I definitely get it, but that really is a bummer for those on the West Coast or aiming for CTC medals.  So I guess this means nothing until after SW opens?


Most likely the case.


----------



## beer dave

mcd2745 said:


> What's next...feats of strength, or airing of grievances?


Yeah like grievances don't get aired here every day.......


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> A wolverine would eat the swan, and maybe the dolphin.
> 
> I know @rteetz will let us know when the design info is revealed. The new lobbies and bars, etc. at the Swolphin were already bringing a hard new game compared to some of the YC/BC I saw at the end of Sept. The complex had always been killing it in regards to restaurants, but they are really bringing a next level offering compared to the other properties with similar locations.



So.... the Swolpherine?


----------



## LSUlakes

dlavender said:


> Unless its lead based....



Only really a hazard if you try to eat it or around it while it's being removed. Plus when SM was being constructed lead was no longer allowed to be used in paints sold in the USA.


----------



## Bay Max

beer dave said:


> So.... the Swolpherine?



If not, I have the name of my new band!


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> (Even if you get Naboo.)



That's all well and good until you try for a second ride after getting Naboo and someone thinks you're drunk, when really, you're just motion sick...lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

LSUlakes said:


> Only really a hazard if you try to eat it or around it while it's being removed. Plus when SM was being constructed lead was no longer allowed to be used in paints sold in the USA.


Not directly related to your story but since lead was brought up lol

I worked for a Halloween store for 3 years seasonly in college. The 2nd year I worked before the store opened for business for the season we actually had to go through ALL the product sent to our store location (which some was product left over from our exact store location the year before) and use a lead detecting device and anything that showed positive had to be boxed up and sent back to the company's headquarters. That was back in 2008?? It was really shocking how much product actually tested positive for lead. Now I don't know if the device they were using (and I'm having a hard time remembering what exactly the device was) was a higher quality one so it's possible things were testing positive when they weren't really containing lead but still. Just about all items though (and I don't say this with any offense meant) were from China.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Am I going to the ham salad movie?

That's a big fat no way.  Haven't been interested since the first whisper...

(For 50 points...what 1980 spoof movie did I reference?)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Members to Enjoy Bi-Coastal Holiday Celebration on Dec. 24


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Lead paint was banned officially in 1978...
...but the reality is it was hardly used after 1960 when latex (water based) improved.  Lead was far more costly and heavy.

...yeah...tiptoed into my minefield on this one as well.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Not directly related to your story but since lead was brought up lol
> 
> I worked for a Halloween store for 3 years seasonly in college. The 2nd year I worked before the store opened for business for the season we actually had to go through ALL the product sent to our store location (which some was product left over from our exact store location the year before) and use a lead detecting device and anything that showed positive had to be boxed up and sent back to the company's headquarters. That was back in 2008?? It was really shocking how much product actually tested positive for lead. Now I don't know if the device they were using (and I'm having a hard time remembering what exactly the device was) was a higher quality one so it's possible things were testing positive when they weren't really containing lead but still. Just about all items though (and I don't say this with any offense meant) were from China.



It was an xrf detector...metal analyzed using a sealed nuclear source.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Removes 350 Positions in Company-Wide Cuts


----------



## Spaceguy55

lockedoutlogic said:


> Am I going to the ham salad movie?
> 
> That's a big fat no way.  Haven't been interested since the first whisper...
> 
> (For 50 points...what 1980 spoof movie did I reference?)


What is Spaceballs ?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Hardware Wars


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MommyinHonduras said:


> Hardware Wars



Bingo...ham salad and fluke starbucker


----------



## rteetz

*News

Bus Stop Construction Begins at Disney's Art of Animation Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Parking Lot Construction Begins at ESPN Wide World of Sports*


----------



## Brocktoon

Redcon1 said:


> So why aren't you getting your own attraction pavilion in EPCOT? That's a better reason than Peter Quill's.



I'm hoping they let the Imagineers go crazy with Epcot's GotG ride, including all sorts of classic EPCOT easter eggs ... With the Marvel Cosmic theme, they can use the Time Gem (infinity stone) as an excuse to bring in all sorts of retro EPCOT references like Horizons, World of Motion etc ...  If they want to take away the science from Future World, they should at least leave some loving homages in the GotG coaster.


----------



## Maggles41

a4matte said:


> Just renewed on Monday. This is one deal I _wouldn't_ bother calling and asking to be included in after missing it by a few days.



Hey, if anybody doesn't want theirs, I will gladly take it!!


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> As one of those people it definitely sucks but I was expecting it at his point.


so bummed - we have been planning for years to do the star wars races as a family in 2019 - I am not feeling like it will be back by then.  January is the only time we can escape, and we live pretty far from FL to make a "quick trip" for a race.  my wheels are spinning to figure out how we can pull one off.


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> so bummed - we have been planning for years to do the star wars races as a family in 2019 - I am not feeling like it will be back by then.  January is the only time we can escape, and we live pretty far from FL to make a "quick trip" for a race.  my wheels are spinning to figure out how we can pull one off.


Yeah I wanted to do Star Wars in 2018 originally. Then after the wait I decided to forgo those plans. I will now take a few trips to WDW in 2018 instead. I am doing Marathon Weekend 2018 and hopefully Wine and Dine Weekend in 2018. D23 Expo is now hopefully the plan for 2019 with no WDW trips.


----------



## rteetz

Disney put out a teaser on Twitter for a new film announcement coming Oct. 19th. This could be the Gigantic replacement. The photo looked like a sea serpent similar to the one on the Electrical Water Pageant.


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Disney put out a teaser on Twitter for a new film announcement coming Oct. 19th. This could be the Gigantic replacement. The photo looked like a sea serpent similar to the one on the Electrical Water Pageant.


Interesting! I wonder if it’ll be about Nessie?

Here’s the link to the tweet for anyone curious: https://twitter.com/disneyanimjobs/status/920712347265593344


----------



## Brocktoon

mfly said:


> Interesting! I wonder if it’ll be about Nessie?
> 
> Here’s the link to the tweet for anyone curious: https://twitter.com/disneyanimjobs/status/920712347265593344



My 1st thought was something Loch Ness related as well.  Possibly something to do with Norse mythology ... don't Norse dragons tend to have that look?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Wow that’s quick.



I'm sure I'm reading too much into this, but I think being surprised by the fact they they are adding something so quickly really shows how good of a job Disney has done with conditioning their guests to not only not expect quick updates, but be impressed by it.  I'm not saying we should feel entitled in the parks, and expect everything to go our way, but being impressed that, arguably, the leader in entertainment is able to produce a 2 minute CGI clip and program, _maybe_, new motion to a ride vehicle just feels silly to me.

I'm no expert on updating Star Tours, but I feel an update like this should be quick, should be easy, and should be expected to be released in conjunction with the premiere of the new movie.


----------



## pineapplechips

mikepizzo said:


> I'm sure I'm reading too much into this, but I think being surprised by the fact they they are adding something so quickly really shows how good of a job Disney has done with conditioning their guests to not only not expect quick updates, but be impressed by it.  I'm not saying we should feel entitled in the parks, and expect everything to go our way, but being impressed that, arguably, the leader in entertainment is able to produce a 2 minute CGI clip and program, _maybe_, new motion to a ride vehicle just feels silly to me.
> 
> I'm no expert on updating Star Tours, but I feel an update like this should be quick, should be easy, and should be expected to be released in conjunction with the premiere of the new movie.



I don't think it's so much that it's quick but that it comes out a month before the movie does. The TFA addition didn't happen until the movie premiere.


----------



## amalone1013

mikepizzo said:


> I'm no expert on updating Star Tours, but I feel an update like this should be quick, should be easy, and should be expected to be released in conjunction with the premiere of the new movie.



I feel like they're missing out a bit with Mission Space with not having random missions similar to Star Tours...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> I feel like they're missing out a bit with Mission Space with not having random missions similar to Star Tours...



I would love them to add that aspect to a lot of their simulator - imagine Flight of Passage with various and randomized scenes or even Soarin'


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would love them to add that aspect to a lot of their simulator - imagine Flight of Passage with various and randomized scenes or even Soarin'



It would be nice if Soarin at least alternated between the old and new film. Or whichever one was more popular had 2 theaters and the other had 1, and you could choose which one you want. There are things I like better about the new one, but overall the old film is so much better IMO.


----------



## Gusey

Brocktoon said:


> I'm hoping they let the Imagineers go crazy with Epcot's GotG ride, including all sorts of classic EPCOT easter eggs ... With the Marvel Cosmic theme, they can use the Time Gem (infinity stone) as an excuse to bring in all sorts of retro EPCOT references like Horizons, World of Motion etc ...  If they want to take away the science from Future World, they should at least leave some loving homages in the GotG coaster.


Wouldn't it be great if it included old Epcot songs as the soundtrack


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It would be nice if Soarin at least alternated between the old and new film. Or whichever one was more popular had 2 theaters and the other had 1, and you could choose which one you want. There are things I like better about the new one, but overall the old film is so much better IMO.



I agree with that too - even if not all the time but like Weekdays after 5pm they have the old version available or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Wouldn't it be great if it included old Epcot songs as the soundtrack



or some snarky comments from Rocket when they get there and find all the old rides aren't there   ... or quest could be the search from the Dreamfinder or something


----------



## romitaz

wareagle57 said:


> It would be nice if Soarin at least alternated between the old and new film. Or whichever one was more popular had 2 theaters and the other had 1, and you could choose which one you want. There are things I like better about the new one, but overall the old film is so much better IMO.


To each their own I guess.  We all liked the new version much better.  It may help that the new version has Schloss Neuschwanstein and that castle is every bit as stunning in person as it is on the screen.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> It would be nice if Soarin at least alternated between the old and new film. Or whichever one was more popular had 2 theaters and the other had 1, and you could choose which one you want. There are things I like better about the new one, but overall the old film is so much better IMO.


OR kept the California film at Disney California Adventure and changed the EPCOT film to the one they have now (Around the World). The California film would suit the theme so much better at DCA than the Around the World film which is also playing there now.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> or some snarky comments from Rocket when they get there and find all the old rides aren't there   ... or quest could be the search from the Dreamfinder or something



At one point the coaster slows and you find yourself in a slow spinning room from the original Journey into Imagination ride, before you are launched off again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney put out a teaser on Twitter for a new film announcement coming Oct. 19th. This could be the Gigantic replacement. The photo looked like a sea serpent similar to the one on the Electrical Water Pageant.



nevermind - looks like it was just a teaser for the release of a short their summer interns put together:


----------



## lockedoutlogic

The problem with a "choice" on soarin would be that it eliminates the benefits of fastpasses and the third theater...it would kill the entire point.


----------



## luisov

I am hoping that whatever they replace Gigantic with will be an original project. Their next couple of films are sequels, so I'd like to see a whole new idea being developed.

Shame about Gigantic btw. My avatar is now stale.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> nevermind - looks like it was just a teaser for the release of a short their summer interns put together:


Well that sucks.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

New Star Wars Battlefront II Single Player Trailer! This looks awesome!!! I can't wait for November 17th!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> New Star Wars Battlefront II Single Player Trailer! This looks awesome!!! I can't wait for November 17th!!!



Forget EA!!  Based on this ....

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017...reboot-its-star-wars-game-due-to-marketplace/

EA is not getting a freakin' dime from me!  EA had a single player Star Wars game in development under the mastermind behind 'Uncharted' and 'The Last of Us'  ... and they tank the project to most likely focus on multi-player and micro-transactions / loot boxes!

I hope Batttlefront II fails hard


----------



## Moliphino

romitaz said:


> To each their own I guess.  We all liked the new version much better.  It may help that the new version has Schloss Neuschwanstein and that castle is every bit as stunning in person as it is on the screen.



I was just there last week, the whole area is just incredible.

I think the distortion is worse in the new version (the Eiffel Tower always looks horribly bent), but I like it overall. I miss the old smells, but the new ones are still good.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> Well that sucks.



I'm sure the interns who put this together would feel really good about that statement... While it may not have been the announcement we all thought it would be, these kids got there hard work and talent presented to millions of people. Personally, I think that's pretty neat. Yay interns!


----------



## a4matte

leholcomb said:


> I'm sure the interns who put this together would feel really good about that statement... While it may not have been the announcement we all thought it would be, these kids got there hard work and talent presented to millions of people. Personally, I think that's pretty neat. Yay interns!


Pretty sure he means it sucks that it's not an announcement for a new movie, not that the short sucks.


----------



## leholcomb

a4matte said:


> Pretty sure he means it sucks that it's not an announcement for a new movie, not that the short sucks.



Oh I'm know. I'm just saying that its pretty exciting for the interns. Just cause we aren't excited for it doesn't mean we should dismiss their work.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

leholcomb said:


> Oh I'm know. I'm just saying that its pretty exciting for the interns. Just cause we aren't excited for it doesn't mean we should dismiss their work.



I think this one’s on Disney. If they had framed this appropriately as a short that their interns had worked on in their tweet yesterday, everyone would have looked forward to it and been excited to see what the next generation of Disney is capable of. The poor interns got set up for disappointment. I too was bummed but am still excited to watch the teaser for the short later today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think this one’s on Disney. If they had framed this appropriately as a short that their interns had worked on in their tweet yesterday, everyone would have looked forward to it and been excited to see what the next generation of Disney is capable of. The poor interns got set up for disappointment. I too was bummed but am still excited to watch the teaser for the short later today.



Though to be fair, it was posted in a specific twitter account for that area, and the majority of other tweets were about the interns - not the general Disney twitter or anything so I think a lot of people just read too much into it ... especially with the timing of coming shortly after the announced cancelling of Gigantic and indications that it would be replaced with something

So looking back, it was reasonable to make the assumptions that were, but critical thinking could have tempered that.   So probably one of those, nobody's fault really - just unfortunate timing


----------



## mollmoll4

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think this one’s on Disney. If they had framed this appropriately as a short that their interns had worked on in their tweet yesterday, everyone would have looked forward to it and been excited to see what the next generation of Disney is capable of. The poor interns got set up for disappointment. I too was bummed but am still excited to watch the teaser for the short later today.



For what it's worth - the account the tweet came from was "DisneyAnimation*Jobs*". Doubtful that Disney would announce a new movie from that platform vs one of their more robustly followed handles. 90% of the tweets on that account are regarding internship deadlines....


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> I'm sure the interns who put this together would feel really good about that statement... While it may not have been the announcement we all thought it would be, these kids got there hard work and talent presented to millions of people. Personally, I think that's pretty neat. Yay interns!


Nothing against them by any means. I was just expecting more based on the tease.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think this one’s on Disney. If they had framed this appropriately as a short that their interns had worked on in their tweet yesterday, everyone would have looked forward to it and been excited to see what the next generation of Disney is capable of. The poor interns got set up for disappointment. I too was bummed but am still excited to watch the teaser for the short later today.


Exactly.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 10/19/17 (Guardians of the Galaxy, Siemens, New Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Adventureland Veranda Behind Walls*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A First Look at The NBA Experience at Walt Disney World Resort Coming to Disney Springs in Summer 2019


----------



## Killer Fish

Brocktoon said:


> Forget EA!!  Based on this ....
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017...reboot-its-star-wars-game-due-to-marketplace/
> 
> EA is not getting a freakin' dime from me!  EA had a single player Star Wars game in development under the mastermind behind 'Uncharted' and 'The Last of Us'  ... and they tank the project to most likely focus on multi-player and micro-transactions / loot boxes!
> 
> I hope Batttlefront II fails hard



EA gets a lot of hate....

I played the Beta and loved it. 

Have my elite edition (huge trap) reserved and ready to pick up in less than a month!


----------



## koala1966

I'm kind of sad that NBA isn't happening sooner, just because it's worse for me right now to see the ruins of DQ than it would be to see it's replacement up and running.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

I kind of glanced through the past couple days posts and haven't seen this any where.  If it is a repeat, my appologies.  It has a date of  10/18/17 on it.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-hollywood-studios/

*Permits May Allude to Opening Time Frame for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Hollywood Studios*


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A First Look at The NBA Experience at Walt Disney World Resort Coming to Disney Springs in Summer 2019



Still don't really get it.

How will this one differ from the previous location at CityWalk?  

I really think they could have done better with the space.

But we've all been down that road...


----------



## rteetz

Chrystmasangel said:


> I kind of glanced through the past couple days posts and haven't seen this any where.  If it is a repeat, my appologies.  It has a date of  10/18/17 on it.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-hollywood-studios/
> 
> *Permits May Allude to Opening Time Frame for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Hollywood Studios*


I thought I posted it here but might have missed it. I definitely have it in the DHS thread. 

It’s been said the land will open in fiscal 2020 which would be after Oct. 1st 2019.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Still don't really get it.
> 
> How will this one differ from the previous location at CityWalk?
> 
> I really think they could have done better with the space.
> 
> But we've all been down that road...


The previous one was just a restaurant only. This will have dining, shopping, and other experiences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I thought I posted it here but might have missed it. I definitely have it in the DHS thread.
> 
> It’s been said the land will open in fiscal 2020 which would be after Oct. 1st 2019.



it definitely got posted in the "*Any rough opening dates out yet for Star Wars and Toy Story Lands?*" thread 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...et-for-star-wars-and-toy-story-lands.3640909/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> The previous one was just a restaurant only. This will have dining, shopping, and other experiences.



The old one had some games and shopping as well.

I guess the new version will just have more?

Still seems like a concept that already failed.  

Perhaps WDW's version really will be that much better. 

I guess we will find out in 2 years...


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would love them to add that aspect to a lot of their simulator - imagine Flight of Passage with various and randomized scenes or even Soarin'



Or even Mickey's Philharmagic.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently a Walt Disney Animator tweeted that he is working on a new original story for a film but won't say anything more. This comes after the disappointment from the previous Disney tweet teaser.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I thought I posted it here but might have missed it. I definitely have it in the DHS thread.
> 
> It’s been said the land will open in fiscal 2020 which would be after Oct. 1st 2019.



How did AP previews work for Pandora? It was my understanding with DVC previews, you had to actually have a DVC booked during the time of the previews, so that would be almost impossible to plan. How were the AP previews handled? Was anyone with an AP able to sign up for available dates, and how soon did they "sell out?" I know we are still 2 years out, but I really want to be prepared to have the best chance at experiencing it before it before it is flooded with people for all of eternity. Might even quit my job and become a CM to make sure...


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Adventureland Veranda Behind Walls*



Is this for a Moana meet and greet?  That seems like a lot of walls for a meet and greet.  But, what do I know...


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> How did AP previews work for Pandora? It was my understanding with DVC previews, you had to actually have a DVC booked during the time of the previews, so that would be almost impossible to plan. How were the AP previews handled? Was anyone with an AP able to sign up for available dates, and how soon did they "sell out?" I know we are still 2 years out, but I really want to be prepared to have the best chance at experiencing it before it before it is flooded with people for all of eternity. Might even quit my job and become a CM to make sure...


AP's you had to sign up for a time slot. The DVC's only had one time I believe. AP's had a few times to select.


----------



## pineapplechips

Also for Pandora, CMs had to enter a raffle to get in. I'm a CM and wasn't chosen. My husband is an AP, and they were kind enough to let me in with him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> Is this for a Moana meet and greet?  That seems like a lot of walls for a meet and greet.  But, what do I know...



and they note a permit that doesn't end until March 31, 2018, which seems like a long time to set up for a meet and greet


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Adventureland Veranda Behind Walls*



Funny because as we were walking by that area the other night I asked if anything happens there anymore since it always looked empty.



rteetz said:


> Apparently a Walt Disney Animator tweeted that he is working on a new original story for a film but won't say anything more. This comes after the disappointment from the previous Disney tweet teaser.



Aanndd that's how you possibly lose a job depending on the NDA Disney has them sign when they're hired.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Aanndd that's how you possibly lose a job depending on the NDA Disney has them sign when they're hired.


He didn't give any details and said he cannot say anything but I think it was to tell people that Disney is still working on original projects not just remakes and sequels.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> He didn't give any details and said he cannot say anything but I think it was to tell people that Disney is still working on original projects not just remakes and sequels.


Some of the NDAs are really, really strict. Saying it's an original project could be enough.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I was just there last week, the whole area is just incredible.
> 
> I think the distortion is worse in the new version (the Eiffel Tower always looks horribly bent), but I like it overall. I miss the old smells, but the new ones are still good.


The distortion is distracting...

Neuschwanstein is bad...but the Eiffel is just weird to me.  I don't get the "bendy" approach...

And it's much more impressive during the day...so that's disappointing too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> The distortion is distracting...
> 
> Neuschwanstein is bad...but the Eiffel is just weird to me.  I don't get the "bendy" approach...
> 
> And it's much more impressive during the day...so that's disappointing too.



I found if you are in the middle is isn't that bad ... but on either end and it is extremely distorted that it really takes you out of it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I found if you are in the middle is isn't that bad ... but on either end and it is extremely distorted that it really takes you out of it


I remember seeing people say that so the only time we made it on to Soarin' on our trip I was glad we were in the middle. We were also in the actual middle too as far as how high you go. I enjoyed Soarin' just like I did before (though I appreciated seeing world sites too) but I did feel like there were moments where the CGI was too easy to spot. I try to just stay in the moment but that was a bit jarring. If it's any consolation I do the same when it comes to movies and whatnot. I may still know something is CGI but if it's done as seamless as possible then it doesn't take you out of the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I remember seeing people say that so the only time we made it on to Soarin' on our trip I was glad we were in the middle. We were also in the actual middle too as far as how high you go. I enjoyed Soarin' just like I did before (though I appreciated seeing world sites too) but I did feel like there were moments where the CGI was too easy to spot. I try to just stay in the moment but that was a bit jarring. If it's any consolation I do the same when it comes to movies and whatnot. I may still know something is CGI but if it's done as seamless as possible then it doesn't take you out of the movie.



First time we did it we made sure to sit in the middle (always ask to sit in B1 - which is the front of the middle section so also no dangling feet in your vision) and prior to riding I had heard so much about the crazy distortion and how bad the CGI was - so maybe that set my expectations, but I found the distortion not that bad (really only noticed anything at all with the Eifel Tower) and really only one scene was the GCI that obvious to me (but again, i was anticipating it being a disaster)

Then I rode it from one of the side bays and the distortion was just atrocious - so never again!


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> First time we did it we made sure to sit in the middle (always ask to sit in B1 - which is the front of the middle section so also no dangling feet in your vision) and prior to riding I had heard so much about the crazy distortion and how bad the CGI was - so maybe that set my expectations, but I found the distortion not that bad (really only noticed anything at all with the Eifel Tower) and really only one scene was the GCI that obvious to me (but again, i was anticipating it being a disaster)
> 
> Then I rode it from one of the side bays and the distortion was just atrocious - so never again!



The thing I've noticed about requesting B1 is that it ensures you will be on the EDGE of B1. I don't think there is any way to request true front and center without being a total pain in the butt.


----------



## MissGina5

a4matte said:


> Some of the NDAs are really, really strict. Saying it's an original project could be enough.



The original announcement of the Gigantic pull mentioned it was original though


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-video-disneyquest-torn-open-demolition-continues/


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

TheMaxRebo said:


> First time we did it we made sure to sit in the middle (always ask to sit in B1 - which is the front of the middle section so also no dangling feet in your vision) and prior to riding I had heard so much about the crazy distortion and how bad the CGI was - so maybe that set my expectations, but I found the distortion not that bad (really only noticed anything at all with the Eifel Tower) and really only one scene was the GCI that obvious to me (but again, i was anticipating it being a disaster)
> 
> Then I rode it from one of the side bays and the distortion was just atrocious - so never again!



My sister and I actually call it the Leaning Tower of Eiffel. I told her afterwards that is was a good thing we didn’t have the Leaning Tower of Pisa: it would either be on the ground or standing up straight. This past trip was the first time we did not make an effort to ride it.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A First Look at The NBA Experience at Walt Disney World Resort Coming to Disney Springs in Summer 2019


Do you know what this experience will include?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

buteraa said:


> Do you know what this experience will include?


"The state-of-the-art space will include interactive games and competitions, immersive experiences, a retail store and an adjacent restaurant."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Castle light installation complete

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...ghts-installation-now-complete-magic-kingdom/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> "The state-of-the-art space will include interactive games and competitions, immersive experiences, a retail store and an adjacent restaurant."



Translation: a restaurant with lots of tvs and an arcade...
...just like the universal one had.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castle light installation complete
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...ghts-installation-now-complete-magic-kingdom/


Love it when the castle is lit up at Christmas- I think that's my favorite part of the seasonal decor.  I'm wondering when they will start turning them on...we arrive in 9 days for our trip - haven't been there other than Christmas time for a long time...it will be fun to see the fall decorations!


----------



## Reddog1134

Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.

2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Reddog1134 said:


> Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.
> 
> 2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.



I don't know what the point of that is...

But I guess if they all left at once you couldn't stop them.  Sounds like a tour group...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Reddog1134 said:


> Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.
> 
> 2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.


Hasn't that been how Agent P has worked for quite a while now?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hasn't that been how Agent P has worked for quite a while now?


I thought so too...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.
> 
> 2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.



man, people are the worst


to be honest I was kinda surprised that they didn't do it via an app on your phone anyway ... just feels like it would be easier


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-video-disneyquest-torn-open-demolition-continues/



Is it just me that is disappointed that Disney didn't put a giant "Wreck It Ralph" figure on top of that building during demolition?


----------



## Reddog1134

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hasn't that been how Agent P has worked for quite a while now?



I guess you had the option. Now you don't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Is it just me that is disappointed that Disney didn't put a giant "Wreck It Ralph" figure on top of that building during demolition?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just to catch up...

New Soarin is dumb. Hate that it is half CGI. Oh look at the majestic vista of...oh wait, it's fake. Look at the sweet whale jumping...oh wait it's fake. Let's film the Taj Mahal! Oh wait, we aren't allowed? That's ok, just make it out of CGI, there aren't possibly any other world wonders that we could film. Let's replace the wonderful smell of oranges with...dirt. Yeah, I can't walk outside my door and smell that. Also, let's make the elephants fake. Not like we could possibly get real footage of animals. And on and on. I know people enjoy it, just needed to get my opinion in.

I'm so excited for the castle lights!

Didn't really care about Disney Quest (once it went obsolete 15 years ago) do not care about NBA. About the only sport I don't get into.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And forgot to give my opinion on EA. The Star Wars game division is located on the floor underneath my office. So imagine being a huge SW fan and having to walk by that amazing office with all it's SW murals in the halls and all the full size game figures in the office. Then end up in your boring office with no windows and stark white walls. Sigh.

But I also hate that they buy up smaller, independent game companies and then ruin the games. Not that all EA games are bad, but I have played some truly awful ones and they do seem to stifle creativity. It is a shame that the SW game that was underway is being shelved.


----------



## mcd2745

Reddog1134 said:


> Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.
> 
> 2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  *Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  *Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.




Not buying that one for a second. Why would they continue to purchase/maintain phones for the the Agent P Adventure when (just about) everyone has their own, much more advanced/higher quality phone they could use? I'm sure this was a switch that was in the works for a while.


----------



## Brocktoon

Killer Fish said:


> EA gets a lot of hate....
> 
> I played the Beta and loved it.
> 
> Have my elite edition (huge trap) reserved and ready to pick up in less than a month!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But I also hate that they buy up smaller, independent game companies and then ruin the games. Not that all EA games are bad, but I have played some truly awful ones and they do seem to stifle creativity. It is a shame that the SW game that was underway is being shelved.



Don't get me wrong, Battlefront II looks great and will probably improve upon all the issues with Battlefront I.  But gamers knew Battlefront was going to be a multi-player focused micro-transaction fest  ... I'm OK with that.

Amy Hennig and Naughty dog have created some of the most emotional gaming experiences and pushed gaming as an art form.  When EA brought Hennig in to work on a Star Wars game with Visceral they knew they wanted a cinematic single-player experience.  This was a dream project to combine Uncharted's style with Star Wars and could have been the greatest Star Wars game ever.  EA then canned Visceral taking the tech assets to re-purpose them?  EA bait and switched 'Uncharted' into what will probably become a 'Destiny' Star Wars clone that they will monetize for years.

EA has a long history destroying of gaming as an art in the name of business, but this may have been the last straw for me


----------



## dina444444

http://micechat.com/173538-disneyland-resort-update-rundisney-falters-star-wars-everywhere/


----------



## luisov

a4matte said:


> Aanndd that's how you possibly lose a job depending on the NDA Disney has them sign when they're hired.



I assume the studio is a little more lenient to him. Not long ago he confirmed on Twitter that he was directing a film for WDAS, which could also be considered a delicate reveal. He's very likely directing this new 'original' film.

He is a big deal at the studio, anyway. He's been head of story for most of the films Disney has released in recent years.


----------



## dm1996

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castle light installation complete
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...ghts-installation-now-complete-magic-kingdom/



Any idea if you can see the castle lit up on days the party closes the park at 6:00 to regular guests?  The only options we have to go to MK are on Fri and Sun, both are party nights, but the kids want to see the castle lit up.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Here at Disney now.  I'm relaying this story from my brother-in-law who went home yesterday.  So I have no verification if it's true.
> 
> 2 days ago at Epcot he signed his son up for the Agent P Adventure.  He was told that he had to download an app to his own phone to play the game. The reason?  Apparently a large organized group of people signed up recently and walked off with about 150 phones.  Leaving Disney with about 20.  The theory is that they will try to jailbreak them and resell them.


It’s possible. I know a while back they allowed guests to start using their own devices instead of the flip phones or whatever too.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> http://micechat.com/173538-disneyland-resort-update-rundisney-falters-star-wars-everywhere/


Yeah definitely agree that it’s not just construction halting runDisney. 

Yikes that bugsland mural looks bad!


----------



## rteetz

dm1996 said:


> Any idea if you can see the castle lit up on days the party closes the park at 6:00 to regular guests?  The only options we have to go to MK are on Fri and Sun, both are party nights, but the kids want to see the castle lit up.


Usually they light it up when it gets dark out. I’m not sure if that means they wait until the party though. I’d imagine you’d have a chance to see it but not sure.


----------



## SureAsLiz

dm1996 said:


> Any idea if you can see the castle lit up on days the party closes the park at 6:00 to regular guests?  The only options we have to go to MK are on Fri and Sun, both are party nights, but the kids want to see the castle lit up.



Elsa lights up the castle for the first time each night, so it all depends on how they schedule the show those nights


----------



## jlundeen

SureAsLiz said:


> Elsa lights up the castle for the first time each night, so it all depends on how they schedule the show those nights


does that start right away?  Or after the Halloween parties are finished?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> http://micechat.com/173538-disneyland-resort-update-rundisney-falters-star-wars-everywhere/



Caught this in the text: " Sadly, Florida is falling further behind as their delayed start, hurricanes and even their own Reedy Creek Improvement District are all working against them."

this is obviously counter to what was reported earlier this week (I think via Jim Hill and they relayed on DSNY) that Florida was catching up and perhaps a push to get it open the same time as California

I didn't really buy that but now Micechat is commenting that even further behind


----------



## SureAsLiz

jlundeen said:


> does that start right away?  Or after the Halloween parties are finished?



I believe they are starting with the parties this year due to the holiday filming schedule, but I'd have to look for the schedule to know for sure


----------



## sachilles

Under news of the weird. I just got a create your own figment email from the imagination pavillion in epcot. I created it on our trip in February of 2017. That's quite the back log.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

sachilles said:


> Under news of the weird. I just got a create your own figment email from the imagination pavillion in epcot. I created it on our trip in February of 2017. That's quite the back log.



I received the same thing last night, but mine was originally from Dec 2015.


----------



## Killer Fish

Brocktoon said:


> Don't get me wrong, Battlefront II looks great and will probably improve upon all the issues with Battlefront I.  But gamers knew Battlefront was going to be a multi-player focused micro-transaction fest  ... I'm OK with that.
> 
> Amy Hennig and Naughty dog have created some of the most emotional gaming experiences and pushed gaming as an art form.  *When EA brought Hennig in to work on a Star Wars game with Visceral they knew they wanted a cinematic single-player experience*.  This was a dream project to combine Uncharted's style with Star Wars and could have been the greatest Star Wars game ever.  EA then canned Visceral taking the tech assets to re-purpose them?  EA bait and switched 'Uncharted' into what will probably become a 'Destiny' Star Wars clone that they will monetize for years.
> 
> EA has a long history destroying of gaming as an art in the name of business, but this may have been the last straw for me



The Last Of Us is my favorite game of the 360/PS3 generation by far.

Completely unrelated but any discussion about this article anywhere?

http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...dos-secret-face-recognition-program-revealed/

It seems if (and a big if when looking at Volcano Bay) they could pull this off it would be incredible. Really enjoyed reading this article and the potential ways to market.


----------



## sachilles

NatureBoyChris said:


> I received the same thing last night, but mine was originally from Dec 2015.


Interesting. It could have been from a previous trip, I just assumed it was our last one this year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ah create your own Figment. Ol' Farter is still my favorite. He's seem better days, for sure. But he's still got a smile on his face.


----------



## dlavender

Killer Fish said:


> The Last Of Us is my favorite game of the 360/PS3 generation by far.
> 
> Completely unrelated but any discussion about this article anywhere?
> 
> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...dos-secret-face-recognition-program-revealed/
> 
> It seems if (and a big if when looking at Volcano Bay) they could pull this off it would be incredible. Really enjoyed reading this article and the potential ways to market.



Interesting read.

They mention that Disney can't track you outside of your FP's, but I don't think that's entirely true.

I know certain rides have the MYMagic feature or whatever its called where the queue interactive elements will pick up your MagicBand data to display.  For example last weekend while in the regular Queue for RocknRollercoaster, the interactive posters put up my name as well as my daughters, plus the town listed on our MDE.  So they definitely have readers set up, and I highly doubt they aren't everywhere.....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Christmas Headbands Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Cast Member Union Rally Broken Up By Police*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First look at the new Ale and Compass Restaurant menu


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Polynesian Village Resort and Figment Art Coming Next Month


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: DisneyQuest Demolition Ramps Up for New NBA Experience at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Splash Mountain Refurbishment (October 2017)


----------



## Killer Fish

I did a little drinking around the world on Sunday.....Beer prices certainly seem up about $1 or $2 pretty much everywhere at the world showcase compared to past years.


----------



## sachilles

I feel like WDW is starting to pull itself out of restaurant slump in this new surge on building. Just like the gift shops, I think there are starting to see that the generic one size fits all entrees are not the path to easy profits. Wonder if the restaurants have any incentive to compete against each other internally? They aren't there yet, but it certainly looks like the chefs are starting to get a little more control from the bean counters.


----------



## Buckeye218

dlavender said:


> The old one had some games and shopping as well.
> 
> I guess the new version will just have more?
> 
> Still seems like a concept that already failed.
> 
> Perhaps WDW's version really will be that much better.
> 
> I guess we will find out in 2 years...



ABC/ESPN significantly overpaid for the NBA TV rights...and this is not helped by a flagging ratings trend.  So I guess it makes sense that they would try to utilize all their entities to try to create whatever possible interest they can in the NBA...though I doubt this will help much.  I don't see the NBA ever returning to the popularity it enjoyed in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First look at the new Ale and Compass Restaurant menu



I can live with the beer list   When can I move in?


----------



## Tigger's ally

Buckeye218 said:


> ABC/ESPN significantly overpaid for the NBA TV rights...and this is not helped by a flagging ratings trend.  So I guess it makes sense that they would try to utilize all their entities to try to create whatever possible interest they can in the NBA...though I doubt this will help much.  I don't see the NBA ever returning to the popularity it enjoyed in the 80's and 90's.



Agree.  There was only one Mike Jeffrey Jordan!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I can live with the beer list   When can I move in?



Seems ok, and decent # of beers, though nothing super unique.  Wish a place like that had some rotating taps though (and maybe they will when it opens) to have some more unique options


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems ok, and decent # of beers, though nothing super unique.  Wish a place like that had some rotating taps though (and maybe they will when it opens) to have some more unique options



Most usually do.  I like to try the rotators at Hole in the wall, but end up back at some of my fave's by the time Happy hour is over.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems ok, and decent # of beers, though nothing super unique.  Wish a place like that had some rotating taps though (and maybe they will when it opens) to have some more unique options



Agreed, a place like World of Beer would do great at Disney Springs.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First look at the new Ale and Compass Restaurant menu



So no more breakfast buffet like at Captain's? What a drag. Also took off some of their more unique offerings like the Lemon-Ricotta hotcakes and the Dark Chocolate Waffles.

No need for us to go there anymore now.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Usually they light it up when it gets dark out. I’m not sure if that means they wait until the party though. I’d imagine you’d have a chance to see it but not sure.



Park doesn't close to outside guests until 7 PM, though rides close a 6 PM. Once the time change hits, they'll likely do the castle lighting at 5:30 or 6 PM.



TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 278221



I considered making this a request. You win the internet for today @TheMaxRebo. You should post that on twitter, that's viral worthy!


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Translation: a restaurant with lots of tvs and an arcade...
> ...just like the universal one had.



I think you're wrong on that. I'm expecting quite a bit more from this place.


----------



## SureAsLiz

********** said:


> *Park doesn't close to outside guests until 7 PM, though rides close a 6 PM*. Once the time change hits, they'll likely do the castle lighting at 5:30 or 6 PM.



Kind of.
The park closes to regular day guests at 6 and will act like a regular closure - no one will be allowed into the park, ride lines will close, but guests are allowed to enjoy the park until the hard close at 7

If I'm remembering correctly, the FAQ that was put out when the announcement was first made stated something along the lines of 'day guests will be allowed to remain and enjoy offerings like A Frozen Holiday Wish'. The sunset on November 9th is only 5:34 - it won't be dark enough to do the castle lighting at that point. I expect a 6:30 show still, at least to begin with.

It will be similar to how DAK runs some nights currently with the park closing at 8:30 but ROL starting at 9


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> I think you're wrong on that. I'm expecting quite a bit more from this place.



Expecting what more?

It's a niche market no matter what it is...even if it tops sliced bread


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Did they really convert/redo ale and compass?  It was the last bar/cool spot on property with a decent menu.

If they needed another restaurant...ariels is right there.

Man, am I depressed...


----------



## LSLS

So is the Ale and Compass now an actual restaurant?  That was such a cool place to grab a snack and drink, but if they are opening it to reservations, I'm not sure that is going to be quite as easy to do now.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> So is the Ale and Compass now an actual restaurant?  That was such a cool place to grab a snack and drink, but if they are opening it to reservations, I'm not sure that is going to be quite as easy to do now.



...don't get me started...

I may drive into oncoming traffic...
...and THEN where would all you people get your jokes from?

Easy to do?

They're gonna book it solid and not let you in the door...just like all the penny pinching, dining plan abominations...

The menu looks like it's all quiche...is that a thing now?


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First look at the new Ale and Compass Restaurant menu



That looks really interesting...


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...don't get me started...
> 
> I may drive into oncoming traffic...
> ...and THEN where would all you people get your jokes from?
> 
> Easy to do?
> 
> They're gonna book it solid and not let you in the door...just like all the penny pinching, dining plan abominations...
> 
> The menu looks like it's all quiche...is that a thing now?




My plan is to avoid the food.  Will just be going for a few beers before I go to the Crew's cup for pre-meal beers.  Then it is off to the Yachtsman for dinner and after dinner beers.

Now you know why I love Disney's transportation system. 

And I have to say that those two posts right before this made me laugh!

And P.S.  Quiche is an old thing, kind of like holiday fruit cake.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> My plan is to avoid the food.  Will just be going for a few beers before I go to the Crew's cup for pre-meal beers.  Then it is off to the Yachtsman for dinner and after dinner beers.
> 
> Now you know why I love Disney's transportation system.
> 
> And I have to say that those two posts right before this made me laugh!
> 
> And P.S.  Quiche is an old thing, kind of like holiday fruit cake.



You need transportation?   All 3 of those places are 75 feet apart...

And ecv painted like Minnie?

BUT....hold the phone!!!

I got wires crossed...where the heck did they put this?   It's CREWS CUP that's the good bar...next to yachtsmans...

Is this across from the galley?  Or is it the galley?

I'm so confused


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> You need transportation?   All 3 of those places are 75 feet apart...
> 
> And ecv painted like Minnie?
> 
> BUT....hold the phone!!!
> 
> I got wires crossed...where the heck did they put this?   It's CREWS CUP that's the good bar...next to yachtsmans...
> 
> Is this across from the galley?  Or is it the galley?
> 
> I'm so confused



Oh man, you are right.  I take back everything I said.  Is Ale and Compass the little bar area that was with Captain's Grill?  I feel much better now anyways, I always loved CREWS CUP (despite not knowing the name apparently).


----------



## lockedoutlogic

LSLS said:


> Oh man, you are right.  I take back everything I said.  Is Ale and Compass the little bar area that was with Captain's Grill?  I feel much better now anyways, I always loved CREWS CUP (despite not knowing the name apparently).



Lol...I always get the two confused...and I worked there...good thing they didn't put me In charge of directions!


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> You need transportation?   All 3 of those places are 75 feet apart...
> 
> And ecv painted like Minnie?
> 
> BUT....hold the phone!!!
> 
> I got wires crossed...where the heck did they put this?   It's CREWS CUP that's the good bar...next to yachtsmans...
> 
> Is this across from the galley?  Or is it the galley?
> 
> I'm so confused




Transportation is for getting me to the Hotel.     I tend to tip cab drivers something and realize in the morning that it was much more than I thought.

Crew's cup is IMO the second best lounge down there (just always been a little fonder of the little hidden gem Territory Lounge) and is attached to the Yachtsman.

And, I have been known (only once) to cancel a Yachtsman's ressie and stay in my seat at the Crew's cup and finish watching a game.  Ordered the Short Rib and it was fantastic!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Transportation is for getting me to the Hotel.     I tend to tip cab drivers something and realize in the morning that it was much more than I thought.
> 
> Crew's cup is IMO the second best lounge down there (just always been a little fonder of the little hidden gem Territory Lounge) and is attached to the Yachtsman.
> 
> And, I have been known (only once) to cancel a Yachtsman's ressie and stay in my seat at the Crew's cup and finish watching a game.  Ordered the Short Rib and it was fantastic!



Territory is the only other one that makes my list anymore...maybe Bellevue...

But territory isn't "hidden"...it's just cool and nobody goes to wilderness lodge anymore...it's too crowded.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Territory is the only other one that makes my list anymore...maybe Bellevue...
> 
> But territory isn't "hidden"...it's just cool and nobody goes to wilderness lodge anymore...it's too crowded.



My wife and I stopped by three weeks ago and had a drink.  Nobody was in TL except us.  We had already eaten as we tried Geyser Point for the first time.  When we went into TL, my wife who hadn't been there in years said- Oh, this is the little place we sat on the couch for a month a few years back.  Wish I could have had the Fondue and pretzel bread but was stuffed.    I do frequent lounges and bars at different times than many as I am an early riser and usually have my first beer around 10;00 to11:00 so I get to see places just as they open. 

My three favorite places to drink are

1. Hole in the wall on a nice evening.
2. TL
3 Crews Cup
4. Dockside bar at the Boathouse

Yeah, that's how I count to three.   Sue me. Got the Yogi quote too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> My wife and I stopped by three weeks ago and had a drink.  Nobody was in TL except us.  We had already eaten as we tried Geyser Point for the first time.  When we went into TL, my wife who hadn't been there in years said- Oh, this is the little place we sat on the couch for a month a few years back.  Wish I could have had the Fondue and pretzel bread but was stuffed.    I do frequent lounges and bars at different times than many as I am an early riser and usually have my first beer around 10;00 to11:00 so I get to see places just as they open.
> 
> My three favorite places to drink are
> 
> 1. Hole in the wall on a nice evening.
> 2. TL
> 3 Crews Cup
> 4. Dockside bar at the Boathouse
> 
> Yeah, that's how I count to three.   Sue me. Got the Yogi quote too.



I find its best to visit a bar 15 minute after opening And at last call...that way you can pass as a quality control inspector and get a freebie occasionally


----------



## sachilles

I really love the idea of sitting down in a lounge and enjoying a nice adult beverage. However, being in the WDW bubble with an 8 year old, doesn't always allow much time for that. I really am hoping for quick solo trip with my wife some day. I love my son, and absolutely enjoy the time at Disney together.....but wouldn't mind at least one grown ups night. I don't care if there are other kids around, I just want to stroll around epcot and boardwalk one night. Someday.
:daydreamsquencebegin:


----------



## lockedoutlogic

sachilles said:


> I really love the idea of sitting down in a lounge and enjoying a nice adult beverage. However, being in the WDW bubble with an 8 year old, doesn't always allow much time for that. I really am hoping for quick solo trip with my wife some day. I love my son, and absolutely enjoy the time at Disney together.....but wouldn't mind at least one grown ups night. I don't care if there are other kids around, I just want to stroll around epcot and boardwalk one night. Someday.
> :daydreamsquencebegin:



What did the price of beans close at today?

...I'm lost...


----------



## Krandor

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, a place like World of Beer would do great at Disney Springs.



Now that is a great idea.


----------



## Brocktoon

LSLS said:


> Oh man, you are right.  I take back everything I said.  Is Ale and Compass the little bar area that was with Captain's Grill?  I feel much better now anyways, I always loved CREWS CUP (despite not knowing the name apparently).


 
OK I'm still thoroughly confused ... I love the small bar area next to the Yachtsman ... is that the Crew's Cup?  Does this mean they didn't touch the Yachtsmen bar and the Ale and Compass is taking over the Captain's Grill?

I just want to make sure the bar next to the Yachtsman is A-OK!


----------



## sachilles

lockedoutlogic said:


> What did the price of beans close at today?
> 
> ...I'm lost...


$7.99/lb

...some day you'll find what you are looking for...


----------



## jlundeen

Brocktoon said:


> OK I'm still thoroughly confused ... I love the small bar area next to the Yachtsman ... is that the Crew's Cup?  Does this mean they didn't touch the Yachtsmen bar and the Ale and Compass is taking over the Captain's Grill?
> 
> I just want to make sure the bar next to the Yachtsman is A-OK!


Here' the latest map from the Disney site


----------



## Roxyfire

Krandor said:


> Now that is a great idea.



I have the best ideas!



sachilles said:


> I really love the idea of sitting down in a lounge and enjoying a nice adult beverage. However, being in the WDW bubble with an 8 year old, doesn't always allow much time for that. I really am hoping for quick solo trip with my wife some day. I love my son, and absolutely enjoy the time at Disney together.....but wouldn't mind at least one grown ups night. I don't care if there are other kids around, I just want to stroll around epcot and boardwalk one night. Someday.
> :daydreamsquencebegin:



I might be a terrible parent but that's never stopped me before. Of course, mine is 11 and has his own phone/portable game systems so he can sit there and be quiet (read: ignoring me) much easier now than even couple years ago.


----------



## Brocktoon

jlundeen said:


> Here' the latest map from the Disney site



Odd ... that map has all 3, Ale&Compass, Crew's Cup, and Captain's Grill listed.  I though Ale&Compass was taking over one of the other 2?  If I understand correctly I think Ale&Compass has taken over the Captain's Grill


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Expecting what more?



Life size Michael Jordan animatronic that you play one on one with?


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> And forgot to give my opinion on EA. The Star Wars game division is located on the floor underneath my office. So imagine being a huge SW fan and having to walk by that amazing office with all it's SW murals in the halls and all the full size game figures in the office. Then end up in your boring office with no windows and stark white walls. Sigh.
> 
> But I also hate that they buy up smaller, independent game companies and then ruin the games. Not that all EA games are bad, but I have played some truly awful ones and they do seem to stifle creativity. It is a shame that the SW game that was underway is being shelved.


My biggest gripe with EA is the fact they put out consistently lukewarm football games because they have a monopoly on the title. If 2K was able to make football games they’d blow them outta the water


----------



## umichigan10

saskdw said:


> Life size Michael Jordan animatronic that you play one on one with?


Forget Michael Jordan, where’s the lavar ball AA that talks smack while you dribble circles around it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

http://www.wftv.com/news/local/oran...ney-workers-demanding-pay-increase/627219687#


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Forget Michael Jordan, where’s the lavar ball AA that talks smack while you dribble circles around it



I thought barkley's comment about ball saying he could beat Jordan one on one during the tourney last year was maybe the greatest 15 seconds in tv history...


----------



## pepperandchips

Ale & Compass used to be the name of the Yacht Club lobby bar (it was tiny and had a fireplace I think, right off the yacht club lobby) but now Captain's Grille is being renamed Ale & Compass, the lobby bar is being renamed something like "Ale & Compass Lounge" and the former left half of the gift shop which is now QS in the Yacht Club is "The Market at Ale & Compass" or something... clear as mud. 

Crews Cup (with the rowing theme, dark woods, and view into the Yacht Club steak cutting area) seems to be safe, thankfully. They did, however, recently ruin the delicious burger by changing the menu. Hoping the old one comes back when Ale & Compass #3 comes online...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

pepperandchips said:


> Ale & Compass used to be the name of the Yacht Club lobby bar (it was tiny and had a fireplace I think, right off the yacht club lobby) but now Captain's Grille is being renamed Ale & Compass, the lobby bar is being renamed something like "Ale & Compass Lounge" and the former left half of the gift shop which is now QS in the Yacht Club is "The Market at Ale & Compass" or something... clear as mud.
> 
> Crews Cup (with the rowing theme, dark woods, and view into the Yacht Club steak cutting area) seems to be safe, thankfully. They did, however, recently ruin the delicious burger by changing the menu. Hoping the old one comes back when Ale & Compass #3 comes online...



Thank you...that was my guess as to what's was going on (replacement of the galley...or whatever it's called)...but I was far too lazy to look it up.


----------



## koala1966

sachilles said:


> Under news of the weird. I just got a create your own figment email from the imagination pavillion in epcot. I created it on our trip in February of 2017. That's quite the back log.


Lol me too, I'm not even sure when this one was from but it's at least back in March


----------



## pepperandchips

lockedoutlogic said:


> Thank you...that was my guess as to what's was going on (replacement of the galley...or whatever it's called)...but I was far too lazy to look it up.



As I'm sure you surmised from my burger grumbling, I unfortunately had a firsthand experience with the construction mess over at YC. Even having been there myself, the names are hard to sort out. Who approved that?! 

"Grandma, meet us at the Ale & Compass"
"I'm standing in front of the Ale & Compass, I don't see you" 

Facepalm


----------



## WooPigScientist

sachilles said:


> Under news of the weird. I just got a create your own figment email from the imagination pavillion in epcot. I created it on our trip in February of 2017. That's quite the back log.



Ours came through too - from January 2017. Now I'm wondering what the receipt timeline will look like for the other dozen my kids made


----------



## koala1966

pepperandchips said:


> Even having been there myself, the names are hard to sort out. Who approved that?!
> 
> "Grandma, meet us at the Ale & Compass"
> "I'm standing in front of the Ale & Compass, I don't see you"
> 
> Facepalm


Oh yeah, this has chaos written all over it.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems ok, and decent # of beers, though nothing super unique.  Wish a place like that had some rotating taps though (and maybe they will when it opens) to have some more unique options



Once again a list of many with few styles.  Who needs two non belgian made whitbeers?.......or even belgian made for that matter....and please don't put vanilla extract in my porter......just have some droppers for people who want to destroy a good beer with extract flavoring......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> As I'm sure you surmised from my burger grumbling, I unfortunately had a firsthand experience with the construction mess over at YC. Even having been there myself, the names are hard to sort out. Who approved that?!
> 
> "Grandma, meet us at the Ale & Compass"
> "I'm standing in front of the Ale & Compass, I don't see you"
> 
> Facepalm



Reminds me of the time I was to meet my friend at a Starbucks at an intersection in NYC ... only to find there were two Starbucks at the same intersection and we were each at one of them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Once again a list of many with few styles.  Who needs two non belgian made whitbeers?.......or even belgian made for that matter....and please don't put vanilla extract in my porter......just have some droppers for people who want to destroy a good beer with extract flavoring......



It is a bit odd to have both the Blue Moon and the UFO

I'll give them points for the Crooked Can Kolsch and the Goose Island Sofie though


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is a bit odd to have both the Blue Moon and the UFO
> 
> I'll give them points for the Crooked Can Kolsch and the Goose Island Sofie though


Agreed---- again on the styles----- out of 14 beers (I removed the lights and the cider) there are 4 ipa's, one red ale that is made on the west coast so it is an ipa too, (probably closer to what an ipa should be than the other ipa's)  3 wheat beers, (none real hefe's)(Franziskaner please?), 2 lagers, one porter, one kolsch, and farmhouse (thank you)... and I'm missing something...


----------



## Brocktoon

pepperandchips said:


> Crews Cup (with the rowing theme, dark woods, and view into the Yacht Club steak cutting area) seems to be safe, thankfully. They did, however, recently ruin the delicious burger by changing the menu. Hoping the old one comes back when Ale & Compass #3 comes online...



Great news that the Crews Cup appears to be safe, but it's a shame about the burger.  Many an evening while folks were fighting over Beaches&Cream I did the smart thing and headed over to the Crews Cup for a nice quiet burger, fries and beer!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland’s Its a Small World to add Fastpass for holiday overlay

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/breaking-disneyland-adding-fastpass-maxpass-small-world-holiday-2017/


----------



## skier_pete

I'm going to act like @rteetz here, and even though I love beer, I think 4 pages of beer selection discussion is enough for here - maybe there's a beer discussion thread over on the food board. (If there isn't you should start one and invite me to join.)


----------



## skier_pete

Double post crap....we hung with some friends at Crew's Cup after a Illuminations cruise last fall. It was a nice place to hang.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I'm going to act like @rteetz here, and even though I love beer, I think 4 pages of beer selection discussion is enough for here - maybe there's a beer discussion thread over on the food board. (If there isn't you should start one and invite me to join.)


Good idea


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Echo Lake Update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...llywood-studios-prepares-2017-holiday-season/


----------



## rteetz

Some Disneyland Star Wars construction photos thanks to @dina444444


----------



## danikoski

Tigger's ally said:


> Crew's cup is IMO the second best lounge down there (just always been a little fonder of the little hidden gem Territory Lounge) and is attached to the Yachtsman.



Love TL...my husband and I ate there twice on our honeymoon because it was just so welcoming and relaxing...first meal and last meal of the trip. He also agreed to do laundry on one of our slow days, and I couldn't figure out why. Then I found him drinking a bloody Mary in the lobby and realized TL was just around the corner from the laundry 
My mom and o enjoyed a libation there in February...just feels like home. Glad to here YC has a good lounge too. Might be staying there or BC next trip since apparently discounts are pitiful at WL now. Yeah DVC.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I'm going to act like @rteetz here, and even though I love beer, I think 4 pages of beer selection discussion is enough for here - maybe there's a beer discussion thread over on the food board. (If there isn't you should start one and invite me to join.)


It's a menu discussion.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Good idea


I'll be sure to chime in when you guys run on forever about trinkets, marathons, and star wars trailers.....


----------



## danikoski

Started a beer and drink menus discussion on the restaurant thread...if you all want to continue the drink talk... surprised there really wasn't one that I saw.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/best-beer-and-drink-menus-at-wdw.3642189/


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Double post crap....we hung with some friends at Crew's Cup after a Illuminations cruise last fall. It was a nice place to hang.


Hey and, Pete, you are confusing three posts mentioning beer selections with 4 pages---- what gives?


----------



## soniam

beer dave said:


> Hey and, Pete, you are confusing three posts mentioning beer selections with 4 pages---- what gives?



He must have had too many beers


----------



## justreading

I caught this yogi-ism (Go Yankees!)

... and _*nobody goes to wilderness lodge anymore...it's too crowded.*_[/QUOTE]


----------



## rteetz

Some in park views of Star Wars land and construction on River Belle Terrace at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom Update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/10/magic-kingdom-update-splash-mountain.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

New aerials of DHS and much more in the aerials thread!


----------



## Simba07

One of the other site has a discussion going that Tomorrowland CM are saying CoP is closing.  I know this is another rumor that comes up every couple years.  Has anyone over here heard anything lately?  It started with one of their regulars so I don't think it is a troll.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Last I heard there was a rumour of an update to the final scene before WDWs 50th but nothing since


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Simba07 said:


> One of the other site has a discussion going that Tomorrowland CM are saying CoP is closing.  I know this is another rumor that comes up every couple years.  Has anyone over here heard anything lately?  It started with one of their regulars so I don't think it is a troll.



It really needs to go, or be majorly revamped so it represents the future and not the past.  I'd love to see them make it into something like Horizons, so that each scene discusses a possible future.


----------



## jknezek

Douglas Dubh said:


> It really needs to go, or be majorly revamped so it represents the future and not the past.  I'd love to see them make it into something like Horizons, so that each scene discusses a possible future.


I disagree. I think they can keep the historical stuff as a part of Walt's legacy, but they do need to do a better job of more frequently updating the final scene or two. Same with Spaceship Earth. The history is fine, it doesn't change. Just one or two scenes need to be budgeted for an update every decade.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

jknezek said:


> I disagree. I think they can keep the historical stuff as a part of Walt's legacy, but they do need to do a better job of more frequently updating the final scene or two. Same with Spaceship Earth. The history is fine, it doesn't change. Just one or two scenes need to be budgeted for an update every decade.



Keeping historical stuff for Walt's legacy is fine, but it doesn't fit in Tomorrowland, even as watered down as it is. It just doesn't work very well the way it is now, with a scene in 1905, then one in 1925, then 1945, then today.  They need to majorly revamp it so the scenes are further apart in years, or totally change it so it looks forward.


----------



## AnnaKat

Want to thank our Moderator Extraordinare,
@rteetz .
We are very fortunate to have you! Also,your writings for the DIS are an awesome contribution. Lol--how did you learn to write so well--even before College?!
Also, hats off to you @RTE


----------



## AnnaKat

I want to thank our Moderator Extraordinare , @rteetz !

Also for your Contributions to the DIS as a Writer! 

Oh, you and all the awesome DIS Marathon Runners

I wanted to be a Marathoner as I was a lettered Cross Country Runner and long Distance Track Runner in college (set records)

Did you watch the Packers/Vikes Game last Sunday?!

Thanx again for taking on all us Pesky DIS ers, @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

Simba07 said:


> One of the other site has a discussion going that Tomorrowland CM are saying CoP is closing.  I know this is another rumor that comes up every couple years.  Has anyone over here heard anything lately?  It started with one of their regulars so I don't think it is a troll.


I would say no. Last I heard it was getting an update in time for the 50th anniversary.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Congrats to @rteetz on convincing people he's actually a nice, hardworking guy when we all know he is really a jerk










J/k


----------



## rteetz

AnnaKat said:


> I want to thank our Moderator Extraordinare , @rteetz !
> 
> Also for your Contributions to the DIS as a Writer!
> 
> Oh, you and all the awesome DIS Marathon Runners
> 
> I wanted to be a Marathoner as I was a lettered Cross Country Runner and long Distance Track Runner in college (set records)
> 
> Did you watch the Packers/Vikes Game last Sunday?!
> 
> Thanx again for taking on all us Pesky DIS ers, @rteetz



Well thank you for the kind words!

Let’s not talk about that packers game last week or today’s  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Congrats to @rteetz on convincing people he's actually a nice, hardworking guy when we all know he is really a jerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k



I’ll remember that Phil


----------



## Pete M

imho, Carousel of Progress is _still_ a futuristic show; making the past come alive _through talking robots_!  I mean, we're deep into the robotics revolution and I _still _don't have talking robots anywhere in my life (outside wdw).  

plus I can't imagine a better break form the heat.   20 minutes, comfy seats, good song, jokes, etc.  maybe if they served ice cream? 

still one of my family's favs.


----------



## AnnaKat

********** said:


> Is it just me that is disappointed that Disney didn't put a giant "Wreck It Ralph" figure on top of that building during demolition?



Lol!! Needed a laugh. Thanx @********** !!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Douglas Dubh said:


> Keeping historical stuff for Walt's legacy is fine, but it doesn't fit in Tomorrowland, even as watered down as it is. It just doesn't work very well the way it is now, with a scene in 1905, then one in 1925, then 1945, then today.  They need to majorly revamp it so the scenes are further apart in years, or totally change it so it looks forward.


People have brought up the timeline before. The attraction wasn't so bad when it opened as far as timeline issues but it's an unfortunate side effective of just...time. 

But time is what has made it so well loved. It's never going to be perfect. Hopefully if the refurb happens for the 50th that they keep the integrity of the ride. That's its charm. To be able to look back at how far we have come and what we can easily take for granted today as well as looking to the future. The last scene will probably be hard for a while because of how quickly things keep changing and that will end up becoming more of widened timeline as time goes on but I for one am one that hopes it's just the last scene that gets updated. All just opinions of course


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> but I for one am one that hopes it's just the last scene that gets updated. All just opinions of course


NO!!! I LOVE watching the video game during that scene! LOL!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disney Springs 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...gures-new-apparel-olafs-frozen-adventure-etc/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Well thank you for the kind words!
> 
> Let’s not talk about that packers game last week or today’s
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll remember that Phil



Ugh, sportsball with my WDW? Ya'll, please no, please.


----------



## dina444444

http://micechat.com/173502-disneyland-photo-update-crowds-halloween-mess/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



So another perk of staying on property gone...


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



Didn't some hotels off site used to have this benefit, and then it went away? 

I wonder if their bookings suffered and they went back to Disney for a deal? 

Interesting move.

I still wish they would give AP's 60 day windows.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



I'm surprised.  Seems at first blush like a bad move to remove this perk of staying at a Disney property.  Can't help but wonder if they'll add more FP to the pool, or if I'm just now competing for the same number with more people... don't like that...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

a4matte said:


> So another perk of staying on property gone...


The article says: "We expect every hotel in the Disney Springs Resort Area on Hotel Plaza Boulevard to be included, but there should also be additional Good Neighbor Hotels on the list when announced by Disney."

So at least right now it's not a blanket off-site get the same benefit but rather specific hotels in certain areas. I do vaguely remember reading from some random post what dlavender is saying and so perhaps this is what is going on.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



I don't like this at all. I am failing to see what the benefit to Disney is. I'm sure guests will love not being able to get a FP for Star Wars even 8 days into a trip. And the poor AP holders...


----------



## jknezek

I don't really get this move. The perks for staying on site should be going up as the cost goes up. I'd definitely be looking offsite if I was a hotel person as the FP bonus goes away and EMH's shrink.

Attendance, and attendance projections, must really suck if they are making this move. They can't lower prices because they never have, so they are going to try and lower the cost of attendance by shifting people from their own resorts to offsite? Then they can lower their expense at the resorts, fewer housekeepers and what not, and hopefully drive attendance at the parks, the real moneymaker, back up?

 Financially I can see the point, but I think they would have had better luck doing what car companies do... keep the sticker prices high but offer everyone but the real luxury buyers more discounts. That could have bred loyalty to the resorts and given them control over pricing while still offering the perks. Maybe it costs you more in staff at the hotels, but it pays off long-term, which, unfortunately, doesn't seem to be a Disney train of thought these days.


----------



## Killer Fish

I agree with other people that this just knocks the Disney hotels down a peg.

Very odd decision.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



Interesting - though it is still going to be a limited # hotels - just some (all) of the "good neighbor" hotels.  People staying at timeshares, etc. still would only be 30 days

I assume Disney gets $ from these hotels to be considered good neighbor hotels so guess they figured the trade off was worth it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I don't like this at all. I am failing to see what the benefit to Disney is. I'm sure guests will love not being able to get a FP for Star Wars even 8 days into a trip. And the poor AP holders...



benefit is probably $ in that these hotels will pays Disney $ to have this benefit to advertise


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> Didn't some hotels off site used to have this benefit, and then it went away?
> 
> I wonder if their bookings suffered and they went back to Disney for a deal?
> 
> Interesting move.
> 
> I still wish they would give AP's 60 day windows.



The Hilton in Disney Springs used to have EMH privileges, that's what I was thinking of.
So this would be the first time any of them have had the 60 day privilege. 
I wonder if they will offer magic bands now too?  Or I guess its a nice shot at an up sell.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> The Hilton in Disney Springs used to have EMH privileges, that's what I was thinking of.
> So this would be the first time any of them have had the 60 day privilege.
> I wonder if they will offer magic bands now too?  Or I guess its a nice shot at an up sell.


I would say no to magicband because even Swan and Dolphin don’t get those. These offsite hotels don’t have MB room charging and RFID readers on each hotel room door.


----------



## Capang

I am not a fan of this at all. Why stay onsite if you get all the perks for cheaper offsite? I get especially irritated for DVC (which I own) and AP holders (which I will have before january) who spend more than the normal visitors and get less and less.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to expand 60-day FP window to offsite hotels
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/disne...pass-booking-guests-select-non-disney-hotels/



This is horrible. I feel like I keep losing benefits for paying premium for staying onsite.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> I am not a fan of this at all. Why stay onsite if you get all the perks for cheaper offsite? I get especially irritated for DVC (which I own) and AP holders (which I will have before january) who spend more than the normal visitors and get less and less.




Guess there is still Magical Express and the 180 + 10 days for ADRs (or do the good neighbors already get that?)

But yeah, you'd think they would want to increase the benefits to staying given the expected jacking up of prices once the gondolas are done and Toy Story Land and Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge are ccomplete


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I don't know how I feel about this. Here's what I have thought of so far...

Off-site hotels should not have the same benefits as a Disney Resort. However, I see the argument for the resorts that are on Disney property over by Disney Springs since the Swan & Dolphin has the benefit. However, the Disney Springs Resort Hotels do not use Disney transportation and the Swan & Dolphin does. If Disney was going to transfer this benefit to off-property hotels, that's where I would have a problem. 

The other issue I have is giving people benefits for not staying in your resorts over the people who give you money all year by purchasing an AP. The reason I am bringing this up is because I have heard so many AP holders at AK guest relations or by talking to the Pandora CM's saying that they can never get a fastpass for Flight of Passage or Na'vi River Journey at 30 days out. Then they check every day for the whole month just hoping. In many ways, WDW cares more about the traveler than their continued local base (which is why i continue to like the Disneyland Resort more since I used to live out there).

So, I'm going to hold my judgement until I see exactly which resorts are getting this benefit. Then I will decide if I don't like it or not.


----------



## Candlelady

I think it's great!  This is one of the only reasons we stay at Pop or POR prior to moving over to DVC.  Now I can stay close, still utilize Disney buses from either Disney Springs or Congress Park @ Saratoga, it's just a short walk.  We've been deliberately giving less and less of our vacation dollars to Disney.


----------



## amberpi

Capang said:


> I am not a fan of this at all. Why stay onsite if you get all the perks for cheaper offsite? I get especially irritated for DVC (which I own) and AP holders (which I will have before january) who spend more than the normal visitors and get less and less.



How do you know what your spending is vs. everyone else's? I mean, I'd love to hear the WDW client break downs! Not being ugly, but I think it could (or could not) be a jump.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess there is still Magical Express and the 180 + 10 days for ADRs (or do the good neighbors already get that?)



I can only speak to Swolphin, but they don't get ME, which isn't an issue FOR ME, so who cares? If I stay at YC or CR, I'm not using it. Not sure about the +10, I don't know where I'll live in half a year more or less plan a simple WDW trip then, but I'm sure there are people who can fill in. There are people like me though that find - value and would stay offsite regardless, so, like Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress is a pretty awesome deal. Both WDW and that property would prosper if offered EMH. Just a thought.


----------



## Roxyfire

amberpi said:


> How do you know what your spending is vs. everyone else's? I mean, I'd love to hear the WDW client break downs! Not being ugly, but I think it could (or could not) be a jump.



Maybe it's just me, but I tend to spend less each trip. Now that I consistently stay in DVC studios, that's less money they're getting for breakfasts, random trips to the food court for snacks, and so on. For your other comment, I would figure you have status with SPG with all those Swolphin stays, and possibly other chains since you mention being on the road a lot. For more seasoned travelers, that would be a welcome change for those folks.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> How do you know what your spending is vs. everyone else's? I mean, I'd love to hear the WDW client break downs! Not being ugly, but I think it could (or could not) be a jump.


It’s often been said the once in a lifetime visitor is the one who spends the most on a vacation because they are only there that one time. AP/DVC/frequent visitors are the ones who search for all the discounts they can and find ways to save as much as possible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I can only speak to Swolphin, but they don't get ME, which isn't an issue FOR ME, so who cares? If I stay at YC or CR, I'm not using it. Not sure about the +10, I don't know where I'll live in half a year more or less plan a simple WDW trip then, but I'm sure there are people who can fill in. There are people like me though that find - value and would stay offsite regardless, so, like Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress is a pretty awesome deal. Both WDW and that property would prosper if offered EMH. Just a thought.



just trying to think of what the value is to onsite at all, and one of it is the ability to get FPs that you might not be able to get otherwise.  With Flight of Passage being the big one now and people having trouble getting them even at 60 days out ... but that they are there for 63 days out (so 3 days into your trip).  If one can get access to FP for day 63 while staying onsite but not at these Good Neighbor hotels, then that is still a value to some people


----------



## firefly_ris

Very interesting. Just stayed on-site this month at POFQ. It was nice, but it wasn't $220 a night nice. I'm sure the refurb it's getting soon will help but still. Everything was OK but there wasn't anything to really entice me to try really hard to stay on site when we return again with our 3 kids, and that includes bus service (it was OK, but rather have our own [quiet] vehicle again next time), charging stuff to magic band (didn't do it), and Magical Express (husband got motion sick in it on the way to the hotel, rental car would defeat need for this). 180+ for ADRs... meh. I actually found most of the quick service food we had just as good as the sit-down restaurant food, and I'm not the kind of person crying over not getting a reservation at BoG for some average food. Next time I fully intend to go for a nicer multi-bedroom suite with a full kitchen off-site... I'll throw a few bucks out for Magic Bands. If I won an all-expenses paid trip with a stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge, I wouldn't turn it down, but on my own dime for a family of 5, off site it is.... and that's totally regardless of how far ahead of time I can reserve FP+ (more than 80% of which I switched around a million times once we got there anyhow). That would be a nice "extra" if we did happen to reserve somewhere off-site that offered this, but wouldn't ultimately be a huge sway on my decisions.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> just trying to think of what the value is to onsite at all, and one of it is the ability to get FPs that you might not be able to get otherwise.  With Flight of Passage being the big one now and people having trouble getting them even at 60 days out ... but that they are there for 63 days out (so 3 days into your trip).  If one can get access to FP for day 63 while staying onsite but not at these Good Neighbor hotels, then that is still a value to some people



The FP thing can vary wildly based on your flexibility and party though. If you've got hoppers and are adults, fp stuff becomes super easy. I'm not saying that it's different for different people, of course, it is. But the 60 day thing holds 0 value for a bunch of us.

ETA: I guess I'm trying to say there are different styles and tastes. I love that WDW can serve them all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> The FP thing can vary wildly based on your flexibility and party though. If you've got hoppers and are adults, fp stuff becomes super easy. I'm not saying that it's different for different people, of course, it is. But the 60 day thing holds 0 value for a bunch of us.
> 
> ETA: I guess I'm trying to say there are different styles and tastes. I love that WDW can serve them all



oh absolutely - and if you don't *need* the 60 day thing then more power to you and definitely the more flexibility you have the better off you are (though I have seen very minimal reports of luck for Flight of Passage after the 60 day mark, but if you got it no problem then that is great ... really just for the 1 or new "new hotness" though that there are any sorts of issues)


----------



## TwoMisfits

You are all assuming the Star Wars rides will get FP access...I'm betting none of the Star Wars attractions will have FP and it will be expensive tours or breakfast mornings/dessert evenings or book that $1K/night hotel or wait your butt in line...so no loss to expanding FP access to other hotels b/c the desired rides will not get it anyway...


----------



## Roxyfire

TwoMisfits said:


> You are all assuming the Star Wars rides will get FP access...I'm betting none of the Star Wars attractions will have FP and it will be expensive tours or breakfast mornings/dessert evenings or book that $1K/night hotel or wait your butt in line...so no loss to expanding FP access to other hotels b/c the desired rides will not get it anyway...



That's certainly a possibility. I think it's more likely they'll do an Early Morning Magic thing with both TSL and SW:GE and possibly the after hours thing as well. Depending on what they do with Jedi Training Academy, making that more like a stage show as well. But I'm not sure of the plans on that, I feel like something was said that it was getting a more permanent and indoor location. but I don't remember the details.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> You are all assuming the Star Wars rides will get FP access...I'm betting none of the Star Wars attractions will have FP and it will be expensive tours or breakfast mornings/dessert evenings or book that $1K/night hotel or wait your butt in line...so no loss to expanding FP access to other hotels b/c the desired rides will not get it anyway...



I would expect it to be both - similar to Pandora.  They have FP, but probably both on Tier 1 so have to pick which one, and will be hard to get.  Then they may do the bonus EMH for there for onsite guests like they did with Pandora (thus, promoting staying on site and recently jacked up rates for the new lands and the gondola, etc.).  And they do the VIP tours, like they have in AK (which is largely a paid FP for Flight of Passage) - except like twice the price.  And the hotel down the road


----------



## Q-man

Capang said:


> I am not a fan of this at all. Why stay onsite if you get all the perks for cheaper offsite? I get especially irritated for DVC (which I own) and AP holders (which I will have before january) who spend more than the normal visitors and get less and less.



We'd need to know what kind of occupancy rate these hotels run before we can know the real effects.  If they already run 90% plus and now go to a 100% occupancy at a higher rate then  it Disney can justify the POP at $200/nt if everything close by off property with 60 day FP+ is full.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> That's certainly a possibility. I think it's more likely they'll do an Early Morning Magic thing with both TSL and SW:GE and possibly the after hours thing as well. Depending on what they do with Jedi Training Academy, making that more like a stage show as well. But I'm not sure of the plans on that, I feel like something was said that it was getting a more permanent and indoor location. but I don't remember the details.


I don’t think it will be both. I think they’ll have specific packages just for Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> We'd need to know what kind of occupancy rate these hotels run before we can know the real effects.  If they already run 90% plus and now go to a 100% occupancy at a higher rate then  it Disney can justify the POP at $200/nt if everything close by off property with 60 day FP+ is full.


For a Disney hotel or others in the area I’m sure it’s incredibly hard to hit 100% due to the people always coming and going with the vacation structure of the area.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> For a Disney hotel or others in the area I’m sure it’s incredibly hard to hit 100% due to the people always coming and going with the vacation structure of the area.



100% requires overbooking for most hotels regardless but if you're running over 97% occupancy you aren't discounting rooms.


----------



## skier_pete

I keep thinking - we really need to know how many rooms this is adding to the pool to be upset. They haven't really said how many hotels it is. 

However, I don't get why everyone seems to feel they are "taking away a perk". They are limiting it to select hotels, you certainly can stay at those hotels if your only reason for staying on site is 60-day FP+. The perk is still remaining. 

I do get why AP holders would be upset. It really is unfair that they aren't included in the 60 day pool. They should AT LEAST get an advantage over the 30-day pool. (Maybe AP holders get 45 days or something.) 

Oh - and 85-90% occupancy in the hotel industry is considered fantastic. Some of the Disney hotels are able to hit that regularly, particularly the values and mods.  I very much doubt any of the off-site hotels are that high. (I have no idea if Disney still hits it.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I keep thinking - we really need to know how many rooms this is adding to the pool to be upset. They haven't really said how many hotels it is.
> 
> However, I don't get why everyone seems to feel they are "taking away a perk". They are limiting it to select hotels, you certainly can stay at those hotels if your only reason for staying on site is 60-day FP+. The perk is still remaining.
> 
> I do get why AP holders would be upset. It really is unfair that they aren't included in the 60 day pool. They should AT LEAST get an advantage over the 30-day pool. (Maybe AP holders get 45 days or something.)
> 
> Oh - and 85-90% occupancy in the hotel industry is considered fantastic. Some of the Disney hotels are able to hit that regularly, particularly the values and mods.  I very much doubt any of the off-site hotels are that high. (I have no idea if Disney still hits it.)


On the last fiscal report Disney stated their occupancy was in the 85-90 range. They lump all the domestic hotels together so that includes Disneyland I believe.


----------



## jtwibih

Is it possible that something new could be coming down the pipe for resort guests with this change? More FPs? Pay for additional for resort guests? Etc etc


----------



## a4matte

jtwibih said:


> Is it possible that something new could be coming down the pipe for resort guests with this change? More FPs? Pay for additional for resort guests? Etc etc


I wouldn't mind getting one or two more.
I'd even be happy if they brought back late night EMH at Magic Kingdom. That seems super rare anymore and I lloovveedd the late night version over the early morning version.


----------



## jtwibih

I guess you don’t have to make it up to the resort guests but I can imagine something changing eventually on that side where a pay to play option comes in that offers more FPs available at 60 days.


----------



## DBDiz

a4matte said:


> I wouldn't mind getting one or two more.
> I'd even be happy if they brought back late night EMH at Magic Kingdom. That seems super rare anymore and I lloovveedd the late night version over the early morning version.



 Not that we can necessarily go that late anymore with two young children, but my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed being in MK until 3am when EMH ran from midnight until 3am our one visit.


----------



## sachilles

DBDiz said:


> Not that we can necessarily go that late anymore with two young children, but my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed being in MK until 3am when EMH ran from midnight until 3am our one visit.


Yeah, I prefer the late ones as well, usually meant you didn't feel like you were on the surface of the sun for a few hours.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It’s often been said the once in a lifetime visitor is the one who spends the most on a vacation because they are only there that one time. AP/DVC/frequent visitors are the ones who search for all the discounts they can and find ways to save as much as possible.


While this is true remember that DVC dropped thousands. Unless the average once in a lifetime visitor is dropping at least 30g then I can't see those visitors spending more than DVC.


----------



## DrunkJam

Capang said:


> While this is true remember that DVC dropped thousands. Unless the average once in a lifetime visitor is dropping at least 30g then I can't see those visitors spending more than DVC.


Don't know what the average is, but, this will be our third, and last, trip to WDW. In total, in hotel, food and flights (and wedding) we are currently at around £35k. Add on souvenirs and alcohol, and it's scary.


----------



## Capang

TwoMisfits said:


> You are all assuming the Star Wars rides will get FP access...I'm betting none of the Star Wars attractions will have FP and it will be expensive tours or breakfast mornings/dessert evenings or book that $1K/night hotel or wait your butt in line...so no loss to expanding FP access to other hotels b/c the desired rides will not get it anyway...


I kind of assumed the same thing here. I also think that nighttime AK fp package is a test to see how much they can charge for tough to get FP. I would love to see them add some benefits for AP or DVC folks. Not just a 15% discount on said FP package. Even with that discount there is no way I would pay that for rides.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> While this is true remember that DVC dropped thousands. Unless the average once in a lifetime visitor is dropping at least 30g then I can't see those visitors spending more than DVC.


I understand that point. That money often is spread out over a much longer period of time though. Disney likes that instant money in the short term. DVC is hooked for the long term and they don’t need to market to them as much because Disney already has their pocket book. Those new customers are more appealing. I’d love to see numbers but of course we never will.


----------



## Capang

DrunkJam said:


> Don't know what the average is, but, this will be our third, and last, trip to WDW. In total, in hotel, food and flights (and wedding) we are currently at around £35k. Add on souvenirs and alcohol, and it's scary.


Keep in mind DVC also buy those same things plus the buy in. DVC may buy less food but they still have travel and souvenir costs as well. It has become insanely expensive to vacation at Disney. I refuse to pay hundreds for extra FP packages.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Keep in mind DVC also buy those same things plus the buy in. DVC may buy less food but they still have travel and souvenir costs as well. It has become insanely expensive to vacation at Disney. I refuse to pay hundreds for extra FP packages.


True but again DVC has discounts and may not spend as much on souvenirs because they will be back again.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I understand that point. That money often is spread out over a much longer period of time though. Disney likes that instant money in the short term. DVC is hooked for the long term and they don’t need to market to them as much because Disney already has their pocket book. Those new customers are more appealing. I’d love to see numbers but of course we never will.


Unless of course you pay the entire lump sum up front. Plus the money spent every year or every other year to use those points.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> True but again DVC has discounts and may not spend as much on souvenirs because they will be back again.


Unfortunately for us we have not yet hit that point


----------



## DrunkJam

Capang said:


> Keep in mind DVC also buy those same things plus the buy in. DVC may buy less food but they still have travel and souvenir costs as well. It has become insanely expensive to vacation at Disney. I refuse to pay hundreds for extra FP packages.


Keep in mind £35k is about $47000 (given *slight* allowance for the increased rate for two trips) and if DVC are only getting three stays WITHOUT souvenirs and alcohol for that, then it's an even worse deal than I thought.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Unless of course you pay the entire lump sum up front. Plus the money spent every year or every other year to use those points.


True but I don’t think a lot of people do that.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Unfortunately for us we have not yet hit that point


I haven’t either but I did just buy my first AP so my spending could definitely change.


----------



## amberpi

jtwibih said:


> Is it possible that something new could be coming down the pipe for resort guests with this change? More FPs? Pay for additional for resort guests? Etc etc



Now, THAT would be interesting...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> True but I don’t think a lot of people do that.


Again, number we will never have. But I  know for a fact there are certainly people that do this when buying DVC.


rteetz said:


> I haven’t either but I did just buy my first AP so my spending could definitely change.


We are using the DVC deal for platinum plus APs. We will see how that changes as well. However we also have a cruise booked so I'm guessing what we save at the parks we will spend on the ship. 

In all reality though it is getting outrageous to vacation at wdw regardless of what income bracket one falls into.  We will really be picking and choosing our activities and souvenirs carefully.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Shanghai Disney Resort Celebrates the Arrival of Duffy’s Feline Friend Gelatoni*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Mobile Stages Debut with the Return of Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away*


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Adventureland Veranda Work Expands; Club 33 Incoming?*


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS REPORT: Disneyland Resort 10/23/17 (Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge Mountain Range Appears, Splitsville, New Dress Shop, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News

Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris Will Close for Two Years to Become “The Art of MARVEL”*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Changes to private dining hours at Walt Disney World Resort hotels*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> PHOTOS: Adventureland Veranda Work Expands; Club 33 Incoming?*



ah, Club 33 would be interesting there ... and maybe could be themed to the S.E.A. as is close to Skipper's Canteen

I only heard the rumor of being for the Moana Meet & Greet


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris Will Close for Two Years to Become “The Art of MARVEL”*



Cool.

Noticed some Marvel magic bands in MK stores, a hotel would be fun as well. Maybe next time in Paris.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris Will Close for Two Years to Become “The Art of MARVEL”*



wow, two years is more involved than I was thinking when they first showed they would be doing this at D23 it seemed like just some change to decorations


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, two years is more involved than I was thinking when they first showed they would be doing this at D23 it seemed like just some change to decorations


I think it will be like any resort refurb. Rooms will be remodeled and done in sections one at a time. Usually that does take 1-2 years depending on how extensive.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I think it will be like any resort refurb. Rooms will be remodeled and done in sections one at a time. Usually that does take 1-2 years depending on how extensive.


This is more than that since it’s a complete hotel closure for the time of the construction.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> This is more than that since it’s a complete hotel closure for the time of the construction.


Ah yes god point. 

They have done some extensive remodels of their hotels in Paris over the last few years.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it will be both. I think they’ll have specific packages just for Star Wars.



Sorry that was a little vague, I meant discrete to their areas. The TSL area would make for a good early morning magic if there's enough demand, who knows if there will be though.


----------



## osully

To me, being in the Disney bubble is the best on-site benefit.


----------



## writerguyfl

A few things to consider about the 60-Day FastPass+ rumor for select Good Neighbor Hotels:

To get FastPass+, you must purchase tickets in advance.  With tickets in hand, it's less likely that guests in these hotels will head to Universal or elsewhere.  That's a win for Disney.
When purchasing tickets in advance, it's likely people will buy directly from Disney instead of through the ticket desk upon arrival at the hotel.  That's a win for Disney.
Once FastPass+ reservations are set, it's possible that those guests will also book dining at the parks instead of eating at their hotel or choosing a quick-service location on the fly.  That's a win for Disney.
It's possible that FastPass+ will only be available for guests of these hotels who book through Disney.  In that scenario, Disney gets paid a commission from the hotel that they wouldn't get otherwise.  That's a win for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Too funny not to share!

https://twitter.com/joe_rohde/status/922615724564029440


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Too funny not to share!
> 
> https://twitter.com/joe_rohde/status/922615724564029440


That's hilarious!


----------



## ej119

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess there is still Magical Express and the 180 + 10 days for ADRs (or do the good neighbors already get that?)



I think anyone can make ADRs 180-days out now. I have a pre-DCL, offsite stay with no intention of going into the Parks in April and was able to book at a Disney Springs or Resort restaurant at the 180 day mark (I didn't look at in-park ADRs since I'm not planning on going).

I just returned from WDW, so its possible there was a system glitch, but yeah, no problem for me.


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> I think anyone can make ADRs 180-days out now. I have a pre-DCL, offsite stay with no intention of going into the Parks in April and was able to book at a Disney Springs or Resort restaurant at the 180 day mark (I didn't look at in-park ADRs since I'm not planning on going).
> 
> I just returned from WDW, so its possible there was a system glitch, but yeah, no problem for me.


180 is definitely for everyone but the perk for onsite guests is usually the 180+10 part.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> 180 is definitely for everyone but the perk for onsite guests is usually the 180+10 part.



Ah got it!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Cirque du Soleil Performance Schedule to Be Adjusted in November*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Special Offers Available at Disney Springs Through November 2017*


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's hilarious!



Haha agreed.

She's been illuminated lately..

Horrid pic sorry , I tried.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Shanghai Disney Resort Celebrates the Arrival of Duffy’s Feline Friend Gelatoni*



By sum amazing coincidence I happened to be in the park that day.  I'm not a Duffy fan at all and really couldn't tell you who Gelatoni was until somebody explained it to me later that morning.  The line of people waiting to get into the store/photo op was really long, with CM's bringing out more barriers to create a larger queue during the morning.  Lots and lots of people (female mostly) in Duffy regalia.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Too funny not to share!
> 
> https://twitter.com/joe_rohde/status/922615724564029440




Still waiting for him to respond to me as to what he answered for the boarder control to let him pass


----------



## amalone1013

For our trip at the Dolphin last month, our ADR date did not get the plus 10, but I've read some conflicting reports on that. I ended up booking a room at Pop for the same 5 days and then cancelled after we were past the 180 day mark for all of the days.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I understand that point. That money often is spread out over a much longer period of time though. Disney likes that instant money in the short term. DVC is hooked for the long term and they don’t need to market to them as much because Disney already has their pocket book. *Those new customers are more appealing.* I’d love to see numbers but of course we never will.


Wonder how *that equation* actually balances when you factor in customer acquisition cost. As always, numbers we'll never have... 



rteetz said:


> True but I don’t think a lot of people do that.


We paid for our gazillion points at SSR and later at BLT up front -- lump sum.  Since we were in a position to do it, paying for the financing didn't make any sense.  I'd be curious how many do this with DVC... MORE numbers we won't get...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*First Look at Woody's Lunch Box in Toy Story Land!
*
This will be the quick-service location in Toy Story Land. Menu will be released at a later time. 

Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ory-land/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1019171025170002B


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Changes to private dining hours at Walt Disney World Resort hotels*



Holy crap! I'm officially out of WDW hotels now. Sometimes you want a martini, dessert and a glass of milk at 2am. In all seriousness, I got room service every night of my last WDW stay at the Dolphin in Sept. Late night room service is part of vacation. I can't imagine they're saving that much money to not have someone available to put together a club sandwich and ice cream. If they want to offer deluxe hotels, you have 24 hour room service. Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *First Look at Woody's Lunch Box in Toy Story Land!
> *
> This will be the quick-service location in Toy Story Land. Menu will be released at a later time.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ory-land/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1019171025170002B


Don't forget those toilets too!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Too funny not to share!
> 
> https://twitter.com/joe_rohde/status/922615724564029440



I've gotten the impression from Joe Rhode before on Instagram and Twitter that he would like nothing more than to fix the Yeti, but it is not his decision to make. 

Oh, and I've said this on here before, but when I did the backstage magic tour and had a minute with the Imagineers taking us around - this was the exact question I asked them. I could tell at the time they were sick of the question. And this was in 2013. (The answer that I got was that they can fix it, but it involves taking the ride down for a few months, and Disney won't let them do it.)


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> Holy crap! I'm officially out of WDW hotels now. Sometimes you want a martini, dessert and a glass of milk at 2am. In all seriousness, I got room service every night of my last WDW stay at the Dolphin in Sept. Late night room service is part of vacation. I can't imagine they're saving that much money to not have someone available to put together a club sandwich and ice cream. If they want to offer deluxe hotels, you have 24 hour room service. Ugh.



See - to each his own - room service is something I never, ever, ever use - I can't get over the pricing up-charge that they stick you with - and also we don't eat late night. (Just not a habit I ever got into.) So this didn't even register with me even though we are DVC and are generally staying at these resorts.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I've gotten the impression from Joe Rhode before on Instagram and Twitter that he would like nothing more than to fix the Yeti, but it is not his decision to make.
> 
> Oh, and I've said this on here before, but when I did the backstage magic tour and had a minute with the Imagineers taking us around - this was the exact question I asked them. I could tell at the time they were sick of the question. And this was in 2013. (The answer that I got was that they can fix it, but it involves taking the ride down for a few months, and Disney won't let them do it.)


I agree. I think he definitely would love to fix it but execs are the issue. 

I have heard though that they have a plan where they don't need to take the ride down for very long. It would involve however taking the yeti out and operating without him for a little while. I am not sure how the ride would be without any yeti at all. Maybe they could put a screen up or something, cheap temporary option.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Experience Guardians of the Galaxy – Monsters After Dark All Day on October 31 at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Galactic Goodies Galore at Star Wars: Galactic Nights*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> See - to each his own - room service is something I never, ever, ever use - I can't get over the pricing up-charge that they stick you with - and also we don't eat late night. (Just not a habit I ever got into.) So this didn't even register with me even though we are DVC and are generally staying at these resorts.



That's so funny, but yep, people are different. I once went on a trip with a guy who got upset when I suggested some late night room service (we'd already fussed about him not tipping bar tenders properly, to the point I was embarrassed and just paid for drinks so I could do the tipping) due to the price. I broke up with him within days of return, not because of that, but his overall cheapness was never going to work. Its a deal breaker for me in hotel choices. I'm also a night owl with a small appetite, so if I'm hungry, I try to take advantage of it!


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> See - to each his own - room service is something I never, ever, ever use - I can't get over the pricing up-charge that they stick you with - and also we don't eat late night. (Just not a habit I ever got into.) So this didn't even register with me even though we are DVC and are generally staying at these resorts.


I agree...since we are rope drop people, if we have the munchies at the end of the day, we hit the closest food court, and also have a TON of snacks and libations in our room...then it's lights out for recovery, and much needed rest for the next day!


----------



## rteetz

Cool stuff from Disney Research


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mini Babybel is now the official cheese snack of WDW, DL, and DCL

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-disneyland-resort-and-disney-cruise-line.htm


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think he definitely would love to fix it but execs are the issue.
> 
> I have heard though that they have a plan where they don't need to take the ride down for very long. It would involve however taking the yeti out and operating without him for a little while. I am not sure how the ride would be without any yeti at all. Maybe they could put a screen up or something, cheap temporary option.



The Yeti is currently static.  They _could_ build a non-AA Yeti and replace it.  Have the non-AA Yeti there for the duration it takes to fix the actual Yeti, or the base, or whatever they have to fix.  Once everything is fixed, swap out the non-AA Yeti with the actual Yeti.  The people riding the ride while the AA Yeti is out wouldn't know, since it doesn't move anyways.

But the answer to why they aren't doing that now is the same answer to every other question, money.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *First Look at Woody's Lunch Box in Toy Story Land!
> *
> This will be the quick-service location in Toy Story Land. Menu will be released at a later time.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ory-land/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1019171025170002B



Woody's Lunch Box is serving old fashioned soda floats! I'm very excited now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think he definitely would love to fix it but execs are the issue.
> 
> I have heard though that they have a plan where they don't need to take the ride down for very long. It would involve however taking the yeti out and operating without him for a little while. I am not sure how the ride would be without any yeti at all. *Maybe they could put a screen up or something, cheap temporary option*.



just reuse the screen they use for when the Shamen on the River Journey isn't working


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Holy crap! I'm officially out of WDW hotels now. Sometimes you want a martini, dessert and a glass of milk at 2am. In all seriousness, I got room service every night of my last WDW stay at the Dolphin in Sept. Late night room service is part of vacation. I can't imagine they're saving that much money to not have someone available to put together a club sandwich and ice cream. If they want to offer deluxe hotels, you have 24 hour room service. Ugh.





********** said:


> See - to each his own - room service is something I never, ever, ever use - I can't get over the pricing up-charge that they stick you with - and also we don't eat late night. (Just not a habit I ever got into.) So this didn't even register with me even though we are DVC and are generally staying at these resorts.



Personally I am like @**********  in that I never order room service due to the charge/cost ... even when I am traveling for business and could expense it I just can't justify it

But I also agree with @amberpi  that you can't not have this 24 hours a day and call yourself a deluxe resort


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mini Babybel is now the official cheese snack of WDW, DL, and DCL
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-disneyland-resort-and-disney-cruise-line.htm



Hey, maybe they'll sponsor Illuminations, too!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think he definitely would love to fix it but execs are the issue.
> 
> I have heard though that they have a plan where they don't need to take the ride down for very long. It would involve however taking the yeti out and operating without him for a little while. I am not sure how the ride would be without any yeti at all. Maybe they could put a screen up or something, cheap temporary option.



The time frame I was told was pretty short 6-8 weeks, but I just said a few months to be safe. he did not mention removal of the yeti, but again he wasn't giving me a detailed explanation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mini Babybel is now the official cheese snack of WDW, DL, and DCL
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-disneyland-resort-and-disney-cruise-line.htm



Saw they were mentioned as well as "partnering with Mini Babybel" in the article about Woody's Lunchbox at Toy Storyland


----------



## skier_pete

Actually this renewed Yeti discussion brings up a point. Not that I generally like screens over real animatronic, but wondering if Disney should consider replacing the Yeti with a screen effect. The quality of what they can do now is so much higher than back in 2006.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> just reuse the screen they use for when the Shamen on the River Journey isn't working


Even keep the shaman figure up on the screen for it, that’ll really throw riders for a loop


----------



## Killer Fish

A lot of full service hotels are moving to a market concept and removing "traditional" 24 hour in room dining.

For hotel amenity delivery this is also being handled at the market where clients and VIP's can choose their own amenity to great success.

I agree though that it seems strange for the *deluxe* resorts to remove this feature.


----------



## danikoski

amberpi said:


> That's so funny, but yep, people are different. I once went on a trip with a guy who got upset when I suggested some late night room service (we'd already fussed about him not tipping bar tenders properly, to the point I was embarrassed and just paid for drinks so I could do the tipping) due to the price. I broke up with him within days of return, not because of that, but his overall cheapness was never going to work. Its a deal breaker for me in hotel choices. I'm also a night owl with a small appetite, so if I'm hungry, I try to take advantage of it!



I travel a lot for work, and I've gotten in the habit of getting dessert to go at dinner that I eat later in the hotel room. I love Embassy Suites for work travel, and I've been known to stash some beer in my room from happy hour in the lobby. But I also like room service. There are just days I don't want to go back out after I get in from working all day, especially if I'm traveling on my own. So then I order room service. Disney's room service has left a lot to be desired for a bit now, in my opinion. I've used it, but not a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Even keep the shaman figure up on the screen for it, that’ll really throw riders for a loop



oh, that is definitely what I meant


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Actually this renewed Yeti discussion brings up a point. Not that I generally like screens over real animatronic, but wondering if Disney should consider replacing the Yeti with a screen effect. The quality of what they can do now is so much higher than back in 2006.



I mean, obviously not ideal - I was able to ride EE when it first opened and the Yeti was working and it was very, very cool when the physical arm was reaching out at you ... so best case scenario is they get that working

Maybe they could update the other projection they have of the shadow though to make that a bit more impressive


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Actually this renewed Yeti discussion brings up a point. Not that I generally like screens over real animatronic, but wondering if Disney should consider replacing the Yeti with a screen effect. The quality of what they can do now is so much higher than back in 2006.



That's a slippery slope right there.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> I agree...since we are rope drop people, if we have the munchies at the end of the day, we hit the closest food court, and also have a TON of snacks and libations in our room...then it's lights out for recovery, and much needed rest for the next day!



I'm the same, plus I don't need to find more times/reasons to eat as it is. The upcharge alone is enough to make me shy away from it. It's already overpriced food so to add a "convenience fee" and 22% tip (which I would pay around 20% anyway) it just seems hard to justify on impulse. Plus in my mind, it was always something "rich" people did, even if that's not at all true.


----------



## amberpi

danikoski said:


> I travel a lot for work, and I've gotten in the habit of getting dessert to go at dinner that I eat later in the hotel room. I love Embassy Suites for work travel, and I've been known to stash some beer in my room from happy hour in the lobby. But I also like room service. There are just days I don't want to go back out after I get in from working all day, especially if I'm traveling on my own. So then I order room service. Disney's room service has left a lot to be desired for a bit now, in my opinion. I've used it, but not a lot.



I'll do the to-go dessert and take drinks up to my room at ES too! But like you, sometimes I just want out of work clothes and into my yoga pants.

Another great part of the Dolphin, is that the room service is GREAT. I actually got Bluezoo delivered one day while I was there last as I was tired, having balance issues, and just didn't want to put on proper clothes.

It just seems janky to not offer 24 hour room service in supposed luxury properties.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, obviously not ideal - I was able to ride EE when it first opened and the Yeti was working and it was very, very cool when the physical arm was reaching out at you ... so best case scenario is they get that working
> 
> Maybe they could update the other projection they have of the shadow though to make that a bit more impressive



I guess that's more what I meant is to use advance screen techniques to enhance the Yeti swipe effect, so that the animatronic would not have to move as much, but in conjuction with projections would appear to come very close to the vehicle. (I remember the "swipe" too and it certainly was better than what we have, but I don't ever remember it being very threatening.)


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> It just seems janky to not offer 24 hour room service in supposed luxury properties.



I agree that it seems like a true "deluxe" resort should have the ability to get food round the clock - but I wonder if they found that like 0.01% of the customers were actually USING it between 12 AM and 6 AM, so they felt the # of guests affected were extremely small.


----------



## BigRed98

Olaf will be part of this years Thanksgiving Day Parade. Here's a link below:

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/793365001


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I agree that it seems like a true "deluxe" resort should have the ability to get food round the clock - but I wonder if they found that like 0.01% of the customers were actually USING it between 12 AM and 6 AM, so they felt the # of guests affected were extremely small.


I wouldn't be at all surprised if this is the case in WDW, unlike, let's say, NYC or Vegas...


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> I agree that it seems like a true "deluxe" resort should have the ability to get food round the clock - but I wonder if they found that like 0.01% of the customers were actually USING it between 12 AM and 6 AM, so they felt the # of guests affected were extremely small.



I'm sure it's something like that, but it seems like such a small cost saving to take away an industry normative for luxury hotels. Is this another way of WDW saying they're not even trying to cater to those clients? Not that I always stay at the Ritz personally, but you'd think WDW would want to have the appearance of that level of quality, at least at the GF, since it's the flagship property.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

amberpi said:


> I'm sure it's something like that, but it seems like such a small cost saving to take that away industry normative for luxury hotels. Is this another way of WDW saying they're not even trying to cater to those clients? Not that I always stay at the Ritz personally, but you'd think WDW would want to have the appearance of that level of quality, at least at the GF, since it's the flagship property.


I really think Disney is purely selling proximity with their "deluxe" moniker.

When I think of Disney resorts (as compared to value level) I think:
- Moderate = I get a queen bed, pool slide and restaurant;
- Deluxe = I get a queen bed, pool slide, multiple restaurants, interior hallways, a bigger room, and *proximity to at least one park*

I don't really expect "luxury style" amenities anywhere on Disney property (and I don't really desire them so it works for my family).


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *First Look at Woody's Lunch Box in Toy Story Land!
> *
> This will be the quick-service location in Toy Story Land. Menu will be released at a later time.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ory-land/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1019171025170002B



Interesting XMAS lights-should add some vibrant illumination. Should be a fun land esp at night.


----------



## DrunkJam

amberpi said:


> I'm sure it's something like that, but it seems like such a small cost saving to take away an industry normative for luxury hotels. Is this another way of WDW saying they're not even trying to cater to those clients? Not that I always stay at the Ritz personally, but you'd think WDW would want to have the appearance of that level of quality, at least at the GF, since it's the flagship property.


Yep, If I stump up for flagship property, I want to feel like I am getting top end hotel experience.


----------



## jade1

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I don't really expect "luxury style" amenities anywhere on Disney property (and I don't really desire them so it works for my family).



Same. We expect deluxe in Chicago, NY, Paris and Sydney visits etc, but zero interest in Waldorf or Four Seasons types at WDW.

If we were, that's what we would choose.

Just not why we are there.

Usually in shorts and sandals, love the walk to EPCOT and MK, sitting on the ground b4 fireworks and parades, walking with food and drinks. Entirely different atmosphere.


----------



## amberpi

jade1 said:


> Same. We expect deluxe in Chicago, NY, Paris and Sydney visits etc, but zero interest in Waldorf or Four Seasons types at WDW.
> 
> If we were, that's what we would choose.
> 
> Just not why we are there.
> 
> Usually in shorts and sandals, love the walk to EPCOT and MK, sitting on the ground b4 fireworks and parades, walking with food and drinks. Entirely different atmosphere.



I feel the same as a lot of ya'll personally; (everyone knows about my weird obsession with the Swolphin) I just find it a weird play for WDW to not offer that type of experience.


----------



## Steph15251

This is my frist post here but as far as the privite dining hours changing a bit I am not surprised . My sister works privite dining at AKL and going by the hours she mention’s that they have for the cast members that works for that seems like they do not really work around the clock .and she also says they are under staft and she works 6 days a week over 8 hours a day.


----------



## SJMajor67

********** said:


> Actually this renewed Yeti discussion brings up a point. Not that I generally like screens over real animatronic, but wondering if Disney should consider replacing the Yeti with a screen effect. The quality of what they can do now is so much higher than back in 2006.



Let's not give Disney any more ideas. We don't need another Universal.


----------



## sachilles

That's probably the one angle we haven't really explored. While we might look at it as cost cutting and belt tightening, it might simply be a staff resource issue. It's a hard shift to hire for, and combine it with low revenue potential, it was likely an easy decision. Florida already has an issue hiring up for the thousands of jobs they already have. That is always cited as one of the difficulties encountered when thinking of a 5th gate.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> That's probably the one angle we haven't really explored. While we might look at it as cost cutting and belt tightening, it might simply be a staff resource issue. It's a hard shift to hire for, and combine it with low revenue potential, it was likely an easy decision. Florida already has an issue hiring up for the thousands of jobs they already have. That is always cited as one of the difficulties encountered when thinking of a 5th gate.




Which of course is completely ridiculous. There is no staffing problem, there is a wage problem. I have more than a few retired friends, a function of owning a vintage motorhome despite being in my 30s, who work at Disney in the winter. They do it because they like working with people, but often they would make more, and work less, if they took a job at Chick Fil A. Especially when you consider the time spent getting to and from costuming and employee parking. Which is unpaid. Then you throw in the joy of having late night and early morning shifts thrown on you regularly back to back, and many tell you it is the most physically challenging and worst paying job they ever had.

But they do it because it is Disney. Although very few do it for more than a season or two. Disney's problem with hiring has never been about being unable to attract employees. It's about being unwilling to pay to retain their epic sized workforce.


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> See - to each his own - room service is something I never, ever, ever use - I can't get over the pricing up-charge that they stick you with - and also we don't eat late night. (Just not a habit I ever got into.) So this didn't even register with me even though we are DVC and are generally staying at these resorts.



I've never understood getting a cold $20-25 burger/club and soggy fries 40+ minutes later as a plus for a hotel.


----------



## Steph15251

Another thing is my sister that works at AKL some days she only gets like 8 tickets some times they get busy other times it is very slow.


----------



## Q-man

Steph15251 said:


> Another thing is my sister that works at AKL some days she only gets like 8 tickets some times they get busy other times it is very slow.



That is why 24 hour room service is going away outside of business hotels.  Most people won't swallow the upcharge if they can't expense it. For a family of 4 that upcharge is going to be $40-50 per room service meal.


----------



## sachilles

jknezek said:


> Which of course is completely ridiculous. There is no staffing problem, there is a wage problem. I have more than a few retired friends, a function of owning a vintage motorhome despite being in my 30s, who work at Disney in the winter. They do it because they like working with people, but often they would make more, and work less, if they took a job at Chick Fil A. Especially when you consider the time spent getting to and from costuming and employee parking. Which is unpaid. Then you throw in the joy of having late night and early morning shifts thrown on you regularly back to back, and many tell you it is the most physically challenging and worst paying job they ever had.
> 
> But they do it because it is Disney. Although very few do it for more than a season or two. Disney's problem with hiring has never been about being unable to attract employees. It's about being unwilling to pay to retain their epic sized workforce.


It doesn't matter what the root cause is, it's a staff resource issue. Third shift is a tough one to hire for. Maybe they don't pay enough, that really isn't the point. If they can't make the numbers work already, what is the likelyhood they'll up the pay of those folks working in those outlets?
There is low demand for the service. The labor pool demands higher wages. It's not recipe for keeping a business alive, no matter how nice a perk it is for the 100 people that use it per night. It's probably barely enough revenue to keep the stoves/grills fired up for the evening.
The resort and the guests are probably better off opening themselves up to allow uber-eats on campus.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

If the room service was all Pixie Dusted up, but now going away, I could see getting upset about it.  But sounds like it's the usual haphazard hotel room service.  

Every single time we order room service late nights at a hotel, it's always terrible and we have to argue it off the final bill in the morning.  Seriously.  I called room service while we were in Banff on our anniversary, and my DH's burger was totally raw inside.  And we are not talking one of those budget hotels on the Strip... I am talking about a DELUXE hotel.    A real one at that!  With proximity to the Rocky Mtns rather than WDW...

So I understand how this throws a wrench in your automatic musical monkey machine if this adversely affects YOUR vacation.    I'll re-adjust my online grocery order.


----------



## amberpi

Q-man said:


> I've never understood getting a cold $20-25 burger/club and soggy fries 40+ minutes later as a plus for a hotel.



I disagree. I thought eating Bluezoo in my pjs last month was the best thing ever.

I know my views aren't WDW normal though, I also don't travel with kids and love minibars.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> It doesn't matter what the root cause is, it's a staff resource issue. Third shift is a tough one to hire for. Maybe they don't pay enough, that really isn't the point. If they can't make the numbers work already, what is the likelyhood they'll up the pay of those folks working in those outlets?
> There is low demand for the service. The labor pool demands higher wages. It's not recipe for keeping a business alive, no matter how nice a perk it is for the 100 people that use it per night. It's probably barely enough revenue to keep the stoves/grills fired up for the evening.
> The resort and the guests are probably better off opening themselves up to allow uber-eats on campus.




If you pay, people will apply. It might make no financial sense, I agree with you there, and I personally don't care if they deliver crappy food to your door late night or not. But when you start throwing the concept in as a problem with a fifth gate I just kind of laughed. Disney never has trouble hiring enough people. They simply can't hold on to them. Issues with the fifth gate have way more to do with the length of vacations, capital expenditures, and the maintenance costs of the existing infrastructure and parks, than any inability to hire.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction set to begin on the new MK theater

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/work-set-begin-next-week-new-broadway-style-theater-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Q-man

amberpi said:


> I disagree. I thought eating Bluezoo in my pjs last month was the best thing ever.
> 
> I know my views aren't WDW normal though, I also don't travel with kids and love minibars.



I would hope Bluezoo has higher standards for deliver than room service does.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I disagree. I thought eating Bluezoo in my pjs last month was the best thing ever.
> 
> I know my views aren't WDW normal though, *I also don't travel with kids and love minibars.*



I'd argue that it is those of us that travel with kids that most love the minibars .... though that is another thing I can't justify the expense of - so just bring my own with me or make a stop on the way or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction set to begin on the new MK theater
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/work-set-begin-next-week-new-broadway-style-theater-magic-kingdom/



I know all these projects will take time and, yes, we could argue that some of this construction is overdo, but we now have in construction at the same time:
- Toy Story Land 
- Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge
- Mickey's Runaway Railroad Ride
- Guardians of the Galaxy
- Ratatouille
- This MK Theather
- plus stuff at Disney Springs (new restaurant, NBA experience) and tons of road work

That is a lot at once!


----------



## amberpi

Q-man said:


> I would hope Bluezoo has higher standards for deliver than room service does.



Honestly, when I get a bad room service meal, I send it back. Bluezoo room service is a great perk. I pretty much lived at this particular Embassy Suites in Boca for 6-8 months, and they had a grouper sandwich which I ordered sometimes 4-5 times a week, and I've never had better. Sorry you've apparently had so many bad room service experiences. It is an industry norm for deluxe hotels to offer 24 room service. It'd be disappointing to shell out $500 at the CR and not be able to order some late night munchies.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know all these projects will take time and, yes, we could argue that some of this construction is overdo, but we now have in construction at the same time:
> - Toy Story Land
> - Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge
> - Mickey's Runaway Railroad Ride
> - Guardians of the Galaxy
> - Ratatouille
> - This MK Theather
> - plus stuff at Disney Springs (new restaurant, NBA experience) and tons of road work
> 
> That is a lot at once!



And TRON! which I'm super excited about


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know all these projects will take time and, yes, we could argue that some of this construction is overdo, but we now have in construction at the same time:
> - Toy Story Land
> - Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge
> - Mickey's Runaway Railroad Ride
> - Guardians of the Galaxy
> - Ratatouille
> - This MK Theather
> - plus stuff at Disney Springs (new restaurant, NBA experience) and tons of road work
> 
> That is a lot at once!


You forgot a new resort, resort expansion, and skyliner


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> And TRON! which I'm super excited about


Tron isn’t under construction yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> You forgot a new resort, resort expansion, and skyliner



knew I forgot something!


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Tron isn’t under construction yet.



Sorry, I thought he was talking generally "in the works." I didn't realize the Rat was already moving forward, but that's awesome if they're getting it underway!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> You forgot a new resort, resort expansion, and skyliner



Drove a bit as well, (Horror Nights at US is super fun by the way), Good Lord there is a lot going on for bridges and roads there as well. Crane after crane.

DS as well-Edison, Wine Bar etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Sorry, I thought he was talking generally "in the works." I didn't realize the Rat was already moving forward, but that's awesome if they're getting it underway!



yeah, land clearing in process/moving along for both Rat and Guardians.  Don't think anything physical done for the coming/rumored attraction in the UK yet nor the coming Space Restaurant though


----------



## Reddog1134

TV's "Benson" and the voice of Rafiki has passed away.

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-guillaume-dead-dies-benson-1202598171/


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction set to begin on the new MK theater
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/work-set-begin-next-week-new-broadway-style-theater-magic-kingdom/



I'm having trouble picturing where this will go.  Has anyone done a mock-up?


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I'm having trouble picturing where this will go.  Has anyone done a mock-up?


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Actually this renewed Yeti discussion brings up a point. Not that I generally like screens over real animatronic, but wondering if Disney should consider replacing the Yeti with a screen effect. The quality of what they can do now is so much higher than back in 2006.



God no. Please no.
That's my stance lol


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> View attachment 279090



That seems indicative of the Main St bypass being developed into a full-time thing.


----------



## danikoski

amberpi said:


> Honestly, when I get a bad room service meal, I send it back. Bluezoo room service is a great perk. I pretty much lived at this particular Embassy Suites in Boca for 6-8 months, and they had a grouper sandwich which I ordered sometimes 4-5 times a week, and I've never had better. Sorry you've apparently had so many bad room service experiences. It is an industry norm for deluxe hotels to offer 24 room service. It'd be disappointing to shell out $500 at the CR and not be able to order some late night munchies.



I've usually had pretty good room service at most places. Although the burger and fries I got at AKV was only ok, but that's kind of a lot of Disney burgers. 

I am surprised that the deluxe hotels with convention centers are also cutting back on hours for room service. Seems like that would be the target audience.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> God no. Please no.
> That's my stance lol



Well, I agree - but I can't help but feel that something there would be better than a broken non-functioning Yeti.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> That seems indicative of the Main St bypass being developed into a full-time thing.


Yep the bypass will be permanent when the theater opens.


----------



## Q-man

amberpi said:


> Honestly, when I get a bad room service meal, I send it back. Bluezoo room service is a great perk. I pretty much lived at this particular Embassy Suites in Boca for 6-8 months, and they had a grouper sandwich which I ordered sometimes 4-5 times a week, and I've never had better. Sorry you've apparently had so many bad room service experiences. It is an industry norm for deluxe hotels to offer 24 room service. It'd be disappointing to shell out $500 at the CR and not be able to order some late night munchies.



I'm going to call you danger girl if you're sending room service back late night.  Do not order room service after 11:30 pm unless you're in a city known for 24 hour life; NYC, Miami, Vegas, Chicago, LA, SF, etc. I earned a culinary degree and was Hilton Rooms manager for a few years.  85% chance the guy on that overnight shift is the terrible flunky who shows up on time. He doesn't care about your food, he knows he isn't getting fired for anything because no one wants that shift, and he has no supervision.  The other 15% are pissed off people pulling their turn covering that guy's day off. If you're returning food late night I don't even want to think about how it was adulterated before it is sent back up to you.

Now I'm really craving a fresh grouper sandwich at some hole in the wall in the Keys.


----------



## amberpi

Q-man said:


> I'm going to call you danger girl if you're sending room service back late night.  Do not order room service after 11:30 pm unless you're in a city known for 24 hour life; NYC, Miami, Chicago, LA, SF, etc. I earned a culinary degree and was Hilton Rooms manager for a few years.  85% chance the guy on that overnight shift is the terrible flunky who shows up on time. He doesn't care about your food, he knows he isn't getting fired for anything because no one wants that shift, and he has no supervision.  The other 15% are pissed off people pulling their turn covering that guy's day off. If you're returning food late night I don't even want to think about how it was adulterated before it was sent back up to you.



I've done it exactly twice, and it was way before 11, when the restaurant itself was still up and running, so I'm safe. Both were for the same weird thing that I specifically asked to not be included - mayo, and both came back all safely non-mayoed I figure the stuff I order late at night is pre-made and plated even. Dessert, milk, and a cocktail is my usual 2:00am order. I drink the drink first and then move to the dessert and milk. Even I don't think martinis and milk should go together


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Reddog1134 said:


> TV's "Benson" and the voice of Rafiki has passed away.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-guillaume-dead-dies-benson-1202598171/


This makes me sad. The Lion King is my favorite Disney movie, and Rafiki is one of my favorite Disney characters.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Reddog1134 said:


> TV's "Benson" and the voice of Rafiki has passed away.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-guillaume-dead-dies-benson-1202598171/


Well now I don't like to 'like these posts. That's so sad to hear when someone dies


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/a...wer-is-all-but-confirmed-at-walt-disney-world

Not the most reputable source...but the numbers of Star Wars rooms in it peaked my curiousity


----------



## writerguyfl

amberpi said:


> It just seems janky to not offer 24 hour room service in supposed luxury properties.



This is so true.  I worked at two luxury hotels.  Neither one made money on overnight room service, but it was offered because it was an expectation of our clientele.

One hotel had a full late-night menu that included hot food cooked to order.  The other had prepared cold plates that were delivered by the overnight Front Desk clerk.  It was stuff like sandwiches, salads, and cold deserts.  It wasn't as good as the hot food of my first hotel, but it worked.

Frankly, I think Disney should have gone down that route.  Having no food options at a 4-Diamond rated resort hotel is unacceptable.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

writerguyfl said:


> This is so true.  I worked at two luxury hotels.  Neither one made money on overnight room service, but it was offered because it was an expectation of our clientele.
> 
> One hotel had a full late-night menu that included hot food cooked to order.  The other had prepared cold plates that were delivered by the overnight Front Desk clerk.  It was stuff like sandwiches, salads, and cold deserts.  It wasn't as good as the hot food of my first hotel, but it worked.
> 
> Frankly, I think Disney should have gone down that route.  Having no food options at a 4-Diamond rated resort hotel is unacceptable.



You're just in the "wrong neighborhood" for that...

They don't have concierge - though they erroneously called it that for decades - the hoax that is "club level" which you pay a lot for...which offers nothing close to an actual collection of concierge services.  

And room service is only begrudgingly at all because they operate some convention centers.  That's complained about by management constantly...even at their prices.

Why?   $10 an hour employees.

They aren't really an effective hotel operator...successful in spite of themselves.  Been that way along time...since they became a media conglomerate that is looking at quarterlies.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> True but I don’t think a lot of people do that.



If disney uses a finance company for the sales Disney get's the money right away anyway.  Do they do the financing themselves?  I never used it.....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> If disney uses a finance company for the sales Disney get's the money right away anyway.  Do they do the financing themselves?  I never used it.....



Bought cash...actually used the disney visa and then wrote a check...

But if I remember correctly, the interest rate wasn't spectacular on financing...disney MUST have rigged where they get a piece.


----------



## Capang

lockedoutlogic said:


> Bought cash...actually used the disney visa and then wrote a check...
> 
> But if I remember correctly, the interest rate wasn't spectacular on financing...disney MUST have rigged where they get a piece.


I tend to think many buying DVC pay cash or do the same thing you did to get credit card perks. It's what we did as well. The financing options were terrible.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Projection tests on Tower of Terror

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...tower-terror-begins-sunset-seasons-greetings/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Projection tests on Tower of Terror
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/phot
> os-projection-testing-tower-terror-begins-sunset-seasons-greetings/


That looks really neat! Now I need a December trip  Maybe they will keep it around for next year.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> I tend to think many buying DVC pay cash or do the same thing you did to get credit card perks. It's what we did as well. The financing options were terrible.



You'd be surprised...

New Jersey has the highest number of "members" per capita...and lots of people I know/encountered have financed.

Paying interest on vacations not yet taken...drives the price up.

I thought financing was sucky but I couldn't remember and didn't want to overstep that.


----------



## rteetz

*News

2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Celebrates 39 Days Of Creativity January 12 to February 19*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney•Pixar’s ‘Coco’ Family Celebration Kicks Off This Friday at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Join the Fun at ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## rteetz

*News

New SpectacuLAB Show Coming to Future World at Epcot Next Month*


----------



## rteetz

*News

NEW Coco Merchandise Available in The Emporium at Magic Kingdom*


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney•Pixar’s ‘Coco’ Family Celebration Kicks Off This Friday at Disney Springs*



Coco is getting really good reviews...we're going Friday ahead of our normal pattern


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> That looks really neat! Now I need a December trip  Maybe they will keep it around for next year.



They are putting in a lot of equipment just for this so I would be shocked if it wasn't used for multiple years (maybe they tweak what is actually shown but *something* will be there next year too)


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> View attachment 279090



I think that it would be really neat if they opened up that side street off of Main Street, as well as the bypass becoming permanent.  I don't know if it is possible as I have no idea what backstage stuff is in there.  But that would give MSUSA the feel of 2 full blocks to walk through.  I think that it would also frame out real nice and give people a chance to approach the theater from the front.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> You forgot a new resort, resort expansion, and skyliner



The resort expansion work has been and is pretty significant.  Consider: the new DVC and restaurant at the WL, major expansion at Coronado Springs, refurbishment of the more common areas of CBR, as well as the addition of the Riviera DVC resort, as well as the 360 Star Wars resort.  And now, of course, there is the popular rumor of the possible new resort being built at the front of Epcot.  Wasn't there also a rumor about another resort being built near Bay Lake?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/a...wer-is-all-but-confirmed-at-walt-disney-world
> 
> Not the most reputable source...but the numbers of Star Wars rooms in it peaked my curiousity



This is quoting that same "The Disney Blog" article from August.  Anyone have any idea where they got the number of 400 rooms for the SW hotel?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is quoting that same "The Disney Blog" article from August.  Anyone have any idea where they got the number of 400 rooms for the SW hotel?


No clue. I have not seen a room number for the SW hotel yet.


----------



## Flyerjab

Jesse and Rex being readied for transport into Toy Story Land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Walt Disney World and Services Trade Council Union Extend Contract to Dec. 31*

Walt Disney World and the Services Trade Council Union have been unable to come to an agreement regarding the hourly wage paid to Cast Members.

The two parties have been in wage negotiations since August of 2017 and have just agreed to extend the current contract through December 1, 2017, and to resume negotiations on November 28.

The Services Trade Council Union represents approximately 38,000 Disney Cast Members and is seeking a gradual pay increase to achieve a wage of $15 per hour.

In a statement, Disney has said:

“All of our Cast Members earn nearly $2 more an hour than Florida’s minimum wage—and on average, our full-time STCU Cast earn over $13 an hour, including overtime and premiums. We agree our Cast Members deserve a raise, which is why we’ve offered an increase of up to 5 percent over the next two years for most existing Cast Members.”

Hundreds of Disney union workers held a rally for higher wages last week.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> 5 percent over the next two years for most existing Cast Members



Wow, is that a whopping 2.5% per year?  Let's at least give them a cost of living 3% annually. 

Ok.  Very small rant over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Wow, is that a whopping 2.5% per year?  Let's at least give them a cost of living 3% annually.
> 
> Ok.  Very small rant over.



I suppose they would argue that a lot of places aren't even given that - I know I am looking at a net negative to my take home come next year (just as one data point)


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> I suppose they would argue that a lot of places aren't even given that - I know I am looking at a net negative to my take home come next year (just as one data point)



You beat me to it ... I know plenty of people (including myself) that have worked for Fortune 100 companies and the average yearly increase has been ~ 2 - 2.5 % ... and that's even if there was an increase as yearly salary freezes have become the norm for many places.  Note that this may not pertain as much to private companies, but for public companies controlling wages is an easy way to hit the yearly numbers and keep the shareholders happy


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> Bought cash...actually used the disney visa and then wrote a check...
> 
> But if I remember correctly, the interest rate wasn't spectacular on financing...disney MUST have rigged where they get a piece.



I wouldn't be surprised if there's some sort of Finance Reserve Split situation going on there (like with vehicle purchases) but it all depends on if the law allows it. That, I have no idea about.


----------



## rafiki

Reddog1134 said:


> TV's "Benson" and the voice of Rafiki has passed away.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-guillaume-dead-dies-benson-1202598171/



I've been mostly a lurker on these boards --- for almost as long as rteetz has been alive --- and this thread is one of the few that I regularly read now (great job by my fellow Wisconsinite!).  But given my user name, I have special cause to note Robert Guillaume's passing.  Back when the the DIS first started and there were only hundreds of members, everyone picked Disney characters as their user names.  (I had an earlier one that was lost in one of the first website updates.)  Of course, that couldn't last given the limited supply.  But I always found the Rafiki character somewhat unique in the Disney world, and Lion King was the favorite movie of one of my daughters.  Guillaume voiced the role perfectly.  I'd give my Rafiki avatar a black armband if I knew how.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know all these projects will take time and, yes, we could argue that some of this construction is overdo, but we now have in construction at the same time:
> - Toy Story Land
> - Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge
> - Mickey's Runaway Railroad Ride
> - Guardians of the Galaxy
> - Ratatouille
> - This MK Theather
> - plus stuff at Disney Springs (new restaurant, NBA experience) and tons of road work
> 
> That is a lot at once!


At not too long from now you will have Tron start as well in MK, then the update to the speedway.


----------



## Capang

dlavender said:


> Wow, is that a whopping 2.5% per year?  Let's at least give them a cost of living 3% annually.
> 
> Ok.  Very small rant over.


I work on education and hold multiple of degrees at various levels. I make less than a 1% raise each year. Granted that's less than the state average but still many districts make raises less than Disney is offering their service employees. Lots of service workers would kill to have that kind of raise.

Eta I'm not trying to say they don't deserve it. I'm sure they do as the level of service is pretty dang good. Just trying to put it in perspective.


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> I work on education and hold multiple of degrees at various levels. I make less than a 1% raise each year. Granted that's less than the state average but still many districts make raises less than Disney is offering their service employees. Lots of service workers would kill to have that kind of raise.
> 
> Eta I'm not trying to say they don't deserve it. I'm sure they do as the level of service is pretty dang good. Just trying to put it in perspective.



It "sounds" like a lot but if they earn "on average $2 more an hour than minimum wage in FL" then that means they earn around $10 to maybe $11 at most and the others earn $13 on average. So the lowest end gets a whopping 25 cents. The others get 32 more cents. Yes I know, that adds up across an organization but still, these are real people. I wonder how much just one of Bob's bonuses would help people.


----------



## piglet1979

dlavender said:


> Wow, is that a whopping 2.5% per year?  Let's at least give them a cost of living 3% annually.
> 
> Ok.  Very small rant over.



I would have loved the 2.5% raise.  My company did  not give out raises this year.  In fact I am just happy to have a job as a few employees were laid off and a few took early retirement.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Flyerjab said:


> View attachment 279284
> 
> Jesse and Rex being readied for transport into Toy Story Land.



If they can move Rex in without those Jenga blocks falling, they are better movers than I..


----------



## Tigger's ally

rafiki said:


> I've been mostly a lurker on these boards --- for almost as long as rteetz has been alive --- and this thread is one of the few that I regularly read now (great job by my fellow Wisconsinite!).  But given my user name, I have special cause to note Robert Guillaume's passing.  Back when the the DIS first started and there were only hundreds of members, everyone picked Disney characters as their user names.  (I had an earlier one that was lost in one of the first website updates.)  Of course, that couldn't last given the limited supply.  But I always found the Rafiki character somewhat unique in the Disney world, and Lion King was the favorite movie of one of my daughters.  Guillaume voiced the role perfectly.  I'd give my Rafiki avatar a black armband if I knew how.




Lurk less, post more!   A person can say what they want about Disney, but whoever picks their voices for their animated movies is a genius.  RG was wonderful as Rafiki, and I bet it was a job that he totally enjoyed.


----------



## dlavender

Capang said:


> I work on education and hold multiple of degrees at various levels. I make less than a 1% raise each year. Granted that's less than the state average but still many districts make raises less than Disney is offering their service employees. Lots of service workers would kill to have that kind of raise.
> 
> Eta I'm not trying to say they don't deserve it. I'm sure they do as the level of service is pretty dang good. Just trying to put it in perspective.



I don't know how many would kill for an extra 20 cents an hour......

I think for some they are comparing apples and oranges here.

I don't get the logic in not getting a raise when you are at a certain level and equating that with why someone who makes $10 an hour should be happy with a quarter an hour......

I just want them to at least get $.30 an hour more.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there's some sort of Finance Reserve Split situation going on there (like with vehicle purchases) but it all depends on if the law allows it. That, I have no idea about.



It's Florida...I have little doubt that's legal...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is quoting that same "The Disney Blog" article from August.  Anyone have any idea where they got the number of 400 rooms for the SW hotel?



They probably made it up...but the interesting part is they hint at a "buildout" to 1000 rooms...that would mean they aren't abandoning their pricing structure...

...but it's probably made up.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Brocktoon said:


> You beat me to it ... I know plenty of people (including myself) that have worked for Fortune 100 companies and the average yearly increase has been ~ 2 - 2.5 % ... and that's even if there was an increase as yearly salary freezes have become the norm for many places.  Note that this may not pertain as much to private companies, but for public companies controlling wages is an easy way to hit the yearly numbers and keep the shareholders happy



You're speaking of the real world and what it's like for Disney's backbone clientele...

And my main factor in why I rant about the price increases...there's a ceiling, for sure.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> It "sounds" like a lot but if they earn "on average $2 more an hour than minimum wage in FL" then that means they earn around $10 to maybe $11 at most and the others earn $13 on average. So the lowest end gets a whopping 25 cents. The others get 32 more cents. Yes I know, that adds up across an organization but still, these are real people. I wonder how much just one of Bob's bonuses would help people.



That's nothing...and in the end every union negotiating with disney ends up In token wages.  Cause it's Florida and unions are illegal - more or less.

The problem - why they have overextended their labor pool - at wdw is they have to have so many full timers...which means families, rent, tuition and car insurance payments.

The reason why the $15 an hour movement has spread is because the numbers don't lie: everyone needs it.

And it doesn't "kill jobs"...it actually increases them due to more populace that can consume products.

There's a reason why DOLLAR GENERAL is the only place that is booming.


----------



## Capang

dlavender said:


> I don't know how many would kill for an extra 20 cents an hour......
> 
> I think for some they are comparing apples and oranges here.
> 
> I don't get the logic in not getting a raise when you are at a certain level and equating that with why someone who makes $10 an hour should be happy with a quarter an hour......
> 
> I just want them to at least get $.30 an hour more.


One more and I will get back on topic. Just because one has a higher skilled job doesn't necessarily equate to higher pay. Yes cost of living has risen but across the board salaries for all types of jobs have not, with the exception of the few at the very top of major corporations. I know a few folks that worked at the local NASA that were making about what the Disney employees were making. And they were rocket scientists.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I don't know how many would kill for an extra 20 cents an hour......
> 
> I think for some they are comparing apples and oranges here.
> 
> I don't get the logic in not getting a raise when you are at a certain level and equating that with why someone who makes $10 an hour should be happy with a quarter an hour......
> 
> I just want them to at least get $.30 an hour more.



I'm not saying that they shouldn't get more or that they should be happy with not getting more ... my point was more what Disney would argue against the point of what they are proposing not matching a cost of living increase (that the fact they are offering anything is more than a lot of other companies)

I definitely think CMs should get more - particularly good ones who have been there a while and demonstrated they truly add to the "Disney magic" received by the guest

I don't know what the right wage is - maybe it is $15/hour maybe it is more ... I do get though the demands for the minimum to go right from $10 - $15 (so a 50% increase) not being jumped at by Disney.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> One more and I will get back on topic. Just because one has a higher skilled job doesn't necessarily equate to higher pay. Yes cost of living has risen but across the board salaries for all types of jobs have not, with the exception of the few at the very top of major corporations. I know a few folks that worked at the local NASA that were making about what the Disney employees were making. And they were rocket scientists.



Income disparity is the biggest - in many ways the only - problem in society.  It drives all the other smoke and mirrors diversionary problems.

It will continue to be a bigger problem until the public insists on corrective action.

It honestly only takes common sense and a teaspoon of reasoning ability to figure this conclusion out...we're surrounded by it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not saying that they shouldn't get more or that they should be happy with not getting more ... my point was more what Disney would argue against the point of what they are proposing not matching a cost of living increase (that the fact they are offering anything is more than a lot of other companies)
> 
> I definitely think CMs should get more - particularly good ones who have been there a while and demonstrated they truly add to the "Disney magic" received by the guest
> 
> I don't know what the right wage is - maybe it is $15/hour maybe it is more ... I do get though the demands for the minimum to go right from $10 - $15 (so a 50% increase) not being jumped at by Disney.



You have a lot of truth in there...and unnecessary questions.

Just study the economics of the housing bubble rise, bust, and "recovery"...about 10 years...all the devils details are in there..


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Income disparity is the biggest - in many ways the only - problem in society.  It drives all the other smoke and mirrors diversionary problems.
> 
> It will continue to be a bigger problem until the public insists on corrective action.
> 
> It honestly only takes common sense and a teaspoon of reasoning ability to figure this conclusion out...we're surrounded by it.


Posts like these are why “A beer with LoL”  DIS meet up needs to happen


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> The reason why the $15 an hour movement has spread is because the numbers don't lie: everyone needs it.
> 
> And it doesn't "kill jobs"...it actually increases them due to more populace that can consume products.
> 
> There's a reason why DOLLAR GENERAL is the only place that is booming.



100% agree but I'm a believer in Keynesian Economics which ain't very en vogue lately.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> 100% agree but I'm a believer in Keynesian Economics which ain't very en vogue lately.



They still teach Keynes at Princeton...as opposed to Chicago...

I'll go with the tigers


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely think CMs should get more - particularly good ones who have been there a while and demonstrated they truly add to the "Disney magic" received by the guest.



Agreed. Sadly everyone gets lumped the same for some reason.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Posts like these are why “A beer with LoL”  DIS meet up needs to happen



Remember...you only see about 1/6 of the iceberg above water...the rest is deep


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> Agreed. Sadly everyone gets lumped the same for some reason.



What is "because it helps disney make more money?"


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> What is "because it helps disney make more money?"



The good ones should be at $20 or more.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> Remember...you only see about 1/6 of the iceberg above water...the rest is deep


Scary.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Income disparity is the biggest - in many ways the only - problem in society.  It drives all the other smoke and mirrors diversionary problems.



Its rarely discussed though.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> The good ones should be at $20 or more.



They used to be...adjusted for inflation...

They used to have leads that were the veterans that really provided the backbone of the service...Eisner declared war on them, got the unions to accept caps for token returns...it killed. He built a huge complexed, needing 25,000 more employees...then made them miserable.  Very "art of the deal"


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Its rarely discussed though.



...avoided like the plague because it makes the big wig donors clutch their pearls and soil their underwear at the same time...


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> They used to have leads that were the veterans that really provided the backbone of the service...Eisner declared war on them, got the unions to accept caps for token returns."



That's too bad. That would be ideal. The good ones getting paid the same kills it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Income disparity is the biggest - in many ways the only - problem in society.  It drives all the other smoke and mirrors diversionary problems.



Tort reform knocks rather loudly.......


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Tort reform knocks rather loudly.......



I agree...but that has nothing to do with funds hoarding and promoting slave labor overseas...


----------



## MissGina5

jade1 said:


> That's too bad. That would be ideal. The good ones getting paid the same kills it.


It's just like there is no incentive to do better! How are they going to keep service up when the staff isn't encouraged to do so


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> It's just like there is no incentive to do better! How are they going to keep service up when the staff isn't encouraged to do so



I am sure they are still encouraged to do so....the question is are they rewarded for doing so....

All employers anymore think that just providing a person a job is reward enough.  Where I work we have no incentive.  I have been here 33 years and there used to be incentive here as well, but not anymore.  I myself still have to look at myself in the mirror at night so I still give it my all, but I see why kids coming in to these jobs don't.


----------



## jade1

MissGina5 said:


> It's just like there is no incentive to do better! How are they going to keep service up when the staff isn't encouraged to do so





Tigger's ally said:


> I am sure they are still encouraged to do so....the question is are they rewarded for doing so....
> 
> All employers anymore think that just providing a person a job is reward enough.  Where I work we have no incentive.  I have been here 33 years and there used to be incentive here as well, but not anymore.  I myself still have to look at myself in the mirror at night so I still give it my all, but I see why kids coming in to these jobs don't.



Careful, we might blur the lines into income inequality on this one. Although it sounds like it was working better before.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Beast is delivered in a leather glover/thong



Listen dude, I don't know about your weird sports/beer thing, but we'd all love to pick your brain and would pay cover to do it. Figure it out.

Also, what's your own view on the SW hotel room numbers and rates? Let's get back to the important stuff.

ETA: I'd buy scotch older than rteetz for that to happen.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Listen dude, I don't know about your weird sports/beer thing, but we'd all love to pick your brain and would pay cover to do it. Figure it out.
> 
> Also, what's your own view on the SW hotel room numbers and rates? Let's get back to the important stuff.



I'm always available for liquor...you'll find me in wdw when as few people possible are there (it sucks the other times)

The Star Wars thing won't be gauged until they release some plans...

If it's 100 rooms, I'd say $850 a night...if it's 600?...back down to the reasonable $500-600 range...just like the days inn.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Wrecking ball came out, it's Dejavu all over again.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mini Babybel is now the official cheese snack of WDW, DL, and DCL
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-disneyland-resort-and-disney-cruise-line.htm


Interesting, I always thought if they went with an official cheese it would be Cabot. (That is a serious statement, not being sarcastic lol)


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> I tend to think many buying DVC pay cash or do the same thing you did to get credit card perks. It's what we did as well. The financing options were terrible.



I think actually you'd be surprised how many people finance. We live in a debt-ridden society. Personally I cannot believe anyone would finance at Disney's rates, but I am sure plenty do. (We actually financed through our HELOC - though after the interest rate write off I'm paying 2.5% and it's a short term loan. I was going to pay it off next year, but instead I bought more points with the cash, so still paying the loan on the original points.)


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> Wow, is that a whopping 2.5% per year?  Let's at least give them a cost of living 3% annually.
> 
> Ok.  Very small rant over.



Our union got 2 % per year in their most recent contract. Of course their base pay is $33 a hour, so 2% of that is a lot more than 2.5% of whatever Disney employees get.


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> Also, what's your own view on the SW hotel room numbers and rates? Let's get back to the important stuff..





lockedoutlogic said:


> The Star Wars thing won't be gauged until they release some plans...
> 
> If it's 100 rooms, I'd say $850 a night...if it's 600?...back down to the reasonable $500-600 range...just like the days inn.



The Star Wars hotel will be different from a hotel room. It is being described as a "2-day experience". More than likely it will not be a nightly rate, but a per person "package" rate. I believe there were some Disney polls put out before the announcement (or shortly after) where they were asking about an $800 per person price point for the 2-day experience - but I've sort of always though they might target higher than that.  

I expect it to be fairly "boutique" and would be quite surprised if it exceeds 300 rooms. 

As LOL said, it's complete speculation right now. The only thing we can be certain of - it won't be cheap.


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> The Star Wars hotel will be different from a hotel room. It is being described as a "2-day experience". More than likely it will not be a nightly rate, but a per person "package" rate. I believe there were some Disney polls put out before the announcement (or shortly after) where they were asking about an $800 per person price point for the 2-day experience - but I've sort of always though they might target higher than that.
> 
> I expect it to be fairly "boutique" and would be quite surprised if it exceeds 300 rooms.
> 
> As LOL said, it's complete speculation right now. The only thing we can be certain of - it won't be cheap.



I *want* it to be small and spendy actually...goes to duck...because otherwise, I figure the waiting list will be a zillion years. Most folks seem to think it'll be a cruise like xp.


----------



## theww228

lockedoutlogic said:


> Remember...you only see about 1/6 of the iceberg above water...the rest is deep


Actually, it is 1/10 above water. Not sure if that indicates if you are more or less “deep”


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I don't think the stars Wars hotel will be that big a deal if they try to get $3000 a weekend out of every person...definitely at first...but not forever.

I think a lot has to do with what they do with the franchise on screen as well.

So the core/geek are in their 40's now...the prequel era group does not appear to be as longterm...with attention spans of kids now?  Who know?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

theww228 said:


> Actually, it is 1/10 above water. Not sure if that indicates if you are more or less “deep”



I was too lazy to look it up and I took a shot...

I think I saw that on a Snapple cap once


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*BREAKING! NEW Four-Diamond Disneyland Resort officially announced!*

Rainforest Cafe, ESPN Zone, Earl of Sandwich, AMC Theaters, and other businesses look to be closing based on the art work.

The parking lot will also be closing to make room for this hotel.

The hotel is set to open in 2021.

Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/10/new-hotel-disneyland-resort/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Our union got 2 % per year in their most recent contract. Of course their base pay is $33 a hour, so 2% of that is a lot more than 2.5% of whatever Disney employees get.



Generally speaking...it doesn't seem as if anyone goes by cost of living anymore...it's usually less.

And people kinda accept that and move on...but the vendors don't - they're getting that increase without question until you start to reject the product...

That goes for food, consumer goods...ahem..."recreation destinations"...the power of the purse.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*BREAKING! Disneyland Resort cancels the Eastern Gateway Project!*

Disneyland will be building a new parking structure on the west side of property. Most likely the new parking structure will be an expansion of the parking structure already in place.

Source: http://www.ocregister.com/2017/10/2...diamond-hotel-on-the-west-side-of-the-resort/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *BREAKING! NEW Four-Diamond Disneyland Resort officially announced!*
> 
> Rainforest Cafe, ESPN Zone, Earl of Sandwich, AMC Theaters, and other businesses look to be closing based on the art work.
> 
> The parking lot will also be closing to make room for this hotel.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/10/new-hotel-disneyland-resort/



Not too surprised...espn and amc were dead...in a pretty crowded period...

Sad to see they are shrinking the downtown though anyway...less public space for really overpriced hotel rooms.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *BREAKING! NEW Four-Diamond Disneyland Resort officially announced!*
> 
> Rainforest Cafe, ESPN Zone, Earl of Sandwich, AMC Theaters, and other businesses look to be closing based on the art work.
> 
> The parking lot will also be closing to make room for this hotel.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/10/new-hotel-disneyland-resort/


Wow... 


This stuck out to me. 

"And that’s not all. This new hotel creates great benefits for the community, generating approximately $25 million in new taxes in its first five years of operation that go directly to Anaheim’s general fund. It also will create thousands of additional construction and permanent jobs and attract new hotel guests to the resort area."

Do we think this is to get the city to approve Eastern gateway?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Not too surprised...espn and amc were dead...in a pretty crowded period...
> 
> Sad to see they are shrinking the downtown though anyway...less public space for really overpriced hotel rooms.


Especially when there were rumors within the last year that they would be revitalizing DTD. I am surprised the AMC would go I feel that would still be successful. I agree about the other things though.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> This stuck out to me.
> 
> "And that’s not all. This new hotel creates great benefits for the community, generating approximately $25 million in new taxes in its first five years of operation that go directly to Anaheim’s general fund. It also will create thousands of additional construction and permanent jobs and attract new hotel guests to the resort area."
> 
> Do we think this is to get the city to approve Eastern gateway?


Check that saw the OC article now.


----------



## theww228

lockedoutlogic said:


> I was too lazy to look it up and I took a shot...
> 
> I think I saw that on a Snapple cap once


Ah, the curtain has been pulled back on the great and powerful LOL, all of his pontificating is based off of Snapple lids!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Do we think this is to get the city to approve Eastern gateway?



Probably not since Disneyland also canceled that.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> This stuck out to me.
> 
> "And that’s not all. This new hotel creates great benefits for the community, generating approximately $25 million in new taxes in its first five years of operation that go directly to Anaheim’s general fund. It also will create thousands of additional construction and permanent jobs and attract new hotel guests to the resort area."
> 
> *Do we think this is to get the city to approve Eastern gateway?*



My first two thoughts were:
1. Leverage to get the council to budge
2. Rubbing the council's nose in it by embarrassing them on a new development in favor of redevelopment of land they already control.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Probably not since Disneyland also canceled that.


Yeah missed the second article.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Probably not since Disneyland also canceled that.



completely flew over your head on that one...

They could change their mind tomorrow if they wanted.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> My first two thoughts were:
> 1. Leverage to get the council to budge
> 2. Rubbing the council's nose in it by embarrassing them on a new development in favor of redevelopment of land they already control.


That paragraph was definitely targeted at the council that is for sure.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> That paragraph was definitely targeted at the council that is for sure.



No doubt...it's not even that subtle


----------



## lockedoutlogic

theww228 said:


> Ah, the curtain has been pulled back on the great and powerful LOL, all of his pontificating is based off of Snapple lids!



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Sweettears

lockedoutlogic said:


> They still teach Keynes at Princeton...as opposed to Chicago...
> 
> I'll go with the tigers


A Chicago grad here. Although they aren't huge proponents of Keynes they are no where near supply sider thinking.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Especially when there were rumors within the last year that they would be revitalizing DTD. I am surprised the AMC would go I feel that would still be successful. I agree about the other things though.


I hope they rebuild a movie theatre with the expansion since Disney uses the theatre quite a bit for parks blog events, movie premieres etc.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> That paragraph was definitely targeted at the council that is for sure.


I agree with you there. I really wish the Eastern Gateway was happening, because I feel like you would be able to get to the parks a lot quicker from there. Disney still owns that land though correct?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I agree with you there. I really wish the Eastern Gateway was happening, because I feel like you would be able to get to the parks a lot quicker from there. Disney still owns that land though correct?


Not sure. Everything with this new plan is for sure Disney owned. New structure will go literally right nest to Mickey and Friends, Hotel will take up part of DTD and a new hotel structure will go right next to Paradise Pier.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Not sure. Everything with this new plan is for sure Disney owned. New structure will go literally right nest to Mickey and Friends, Hotel will take up part of DTD and a new hotel structure will go right next to Paradise Pier.
> 
> View attachment 279472



Wow. This layout actually has me really excited for this project.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Parking and Transportation Improvements Coming to the Disneyland Resort


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sweettears said:


> A Chicago grad here. Although they aren't huge proponents of Keynes they are no where near supply sider thinking.



If you produced Milton friedman's monster...you have to own it.

Enjoy the football game on Saturday


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

It looks like Disney is talking to the businesses that will be affected by this project.


Spoiler: Tweet Picture


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I *want* it to be small and spendy actually...goes to duck...because otherwise, I figure the waiting list will be a zillion years. Most folks seem to think it'll be a cruise like xp.



Yeah, the cruise experience is the closest thing I can think of - pay one price, includes all your meals and drinks (maybe extra for alcohol) and entertainment, etc and everyone "gets on and off" on the same days 

And like a cruise it will likely be some combination or per room and per person cost (so like 3rd and 4th person in a room might be cheaper, etc)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Probably not since Disneyland also canceled that.



Easy there Captain Obvious


----------



## amberpi

Y'all know that hotel could be in my wheelhouse! I wonder about roomservice...


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> Y'all know that hotel could be in my wheelhouse! I wonder about roomservice...


Need a midnight helping of blue milk?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks like Disney is talking to the businesses that will be affected by this project.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tweet Picture


Starbucks has two DTD locations correct? I can't see them being hurt too much.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Starbucks has two DTD locations correct? I can't see them being hurt too much.


They do. This is the smaller one. I wonder if they will just reopen at the coffee shop inside the hotel with the construction.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Starbucks has two DTD locations correct? I can't see them being hurt too much.


They do. I think the one in question hasn’t been open that long though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Edison is hiring which means they’ll open at some point 
*
*


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They do. I think the one in question hasn’t been open that long though.


It opened about 6 months or so after the main one.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I have a lot of thoughts swirling about the DLR news... my first major question is about the monorail stops... does this mean there will no longer be a stop in DTD but instead just Tomorrowland and the new Hotel?? If so, I’ll be very sad. Our stress-free walk from Mickey and Friends to the DTD monorail stop was a welcome alternative to the crowds through tram security, on the tram, and at the entrance.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I have a lot of thoughts swirling about the DLR news... my first major question is about the monorail stops... does this mean there will no longer be a stop in DTD but instead just Tomorrowland and the new Hotel?? If so, I’ll be very sad. Our stress-free walk from Mickey and Friends to the DTD monorail stop was a welcome alternative to the crowds through tram security, on the tram, and at the entrance.


The DTD will now be the new hotel stop. So no new stops but a new station where the current DTD station is.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> The DTD will now be the new hotel stop. So no new stops but a new station where the current DTD station is.



Hmm. Okay I see that now. However, I can easily see them limiting use of it to hotel guests. It also seems like walking from Mickey and Friends to DTD won’t be as easy. It will be interesting to see what happens.

Things I DO like include:
- more parking (don’t even know where to begin to explain how badly this is needed)

- the part where it talks about connecting all four hotels through gardens, pathways, etc. Right now, the hotels all feel so disconnected and disjointed. Helping to have easier access to all the amenities would increase the “Disney bubble” feel that people say DLR lacks. 

Things that worry me:
- seems like the Disneyland Hotel will now be decidedly pushed to the background. Their views will be of the new hotel, parking, or Walnut. Odd. I’m not happy with that at all.

- DTD parking is now far away from DTD. This is a bad move. Locals who want to just go down for the night will be less inclined to do so if they can’t park right there.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up October 2017

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-october-2017/


----------



## saskdw

umichigan10 said:


> Posts like these are why “A beer with LoL”  DIS meet up needs to happen



I'm in for beers with LOL.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up October 2017
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-october-2017/


Thanks for everything you do @rteetz!


----------



## skier_pete

Seems to be some rumor that the new hotel will have a DVC wing. The existence of this rumor however is pretty meaningless, because I would expect this rumor to occur. It's also pretty likely,since by 2021 Aulani should finally be sold out and they'll be looking for west coast DVC. (I would likely buy 25 points to use every 3 years or so)


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Starbucks has two DTD locations correct? I can't see them being hurt too much.


Yes- but oddly, the one that will be leveled is fairly new!


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Celebrates 39 Days Of Creativity January 12 to February 19*



So I just looked up the dinning packages for the shows at night--  random selection-- the Rose and Crown for dinner-- 57 per person... If I order the most expensive app, the most expensive dinner, and the most expensive desert, it comes to 49.  So you get an 8 dollar non alc drink and a free reserved seating after eating more than required and not necessarily your selection of food.  Other meals are up to 10.00 less.  What a deal.


----------



## danikoski

dina444444 said:


> They do. This is the smaller one. I wonder if they will just reopen at the coffee shop inside the hotel with the construction.



They probably could put some of the restaurants back into the hotel. So easily could see Starbucks and Earl going into the hotel, maybe even Rainforest.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lockedoutlogic said:


> The Star Wars thing won't be gauged until they release some plans...
> 
> If it's 100 rooms, I'd say $850 a night...if it's 600?...back down to the reasonable $500-600 range...just like the days inn.


$850 per night for the room or per person? For the room seems too low. Cheaper than our NYC and DC hotels by a fair bit. Heck - cheaper than our WDW hotel stays. 



amberpi said:


> I *want* it to be small and spendy actually...goes to duck...because otherwise, I figure the waiting list will be a zillion years. Most folks seem to think it'll be a cruise like xp.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Edison is hiring which means they’ll open at some point


Unless they are hiring construction workers to tear it down....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> $850 per night for the room or per person? For the room seems too low. Cheaper than our NYC and DC hotels by a fair bit. Heck - cheaper than our WDW hotel stays.



everything I have seen is that it will be a per person charge (or perhaps like a Disney cruise where per person but the 3rd and 4th persons in a room are cheaper than the first 2) but because it will include meals and everything there will be a per person so I think the $850 is the per person, not per room


----------



## dina444444

http://micechat.com/173504-disneyland-resort-photo-update-california-halloween-mess/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Future World Entertainment coming to Epcot 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ctive-show-set-to-debut-at-epcot-in-november/


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Future World Entertainment coming to Epcot
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ctive-show-set-to-debut-at-epcot-in-november/


Wonder what this means for the future of Innovations as many thought it would close as soon as Colortopia did?


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Wonder what this means for the future of Innovations as many thought it would close as soon as Colortopia did?


Innoventions is a big part of Epcot redo plan but it’s future still has a few options. It’s possible this new entertainment is temporary until they have a plan and start construction on the area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Innoventions is a big part of Epcot redo plan but it’s future still has a few options. It’s possible this new entertainment is temporary until they have a plan and start construction on the area.



That was my question - is this a temporary exhibit or something views as part of the refurb of EPCOT and be there for years to come?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my question - is this a temporary exhibit or something views as part of the refurb of EPCOT and be there for years to come?


Right now my thinking is temporary but of course that could be wrong.


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> The Star Wars hotel will be different from a hotel room. It is being described as a "2-day experience". More than likely it will not be a nightly rate, but a per person "package" rate. I believe there were some Disney polls put out before the announcement (or shortly after) where they were asking about an $800 per person price point for the 2-day experience - but I've sort of always though they might target higher than that.
> 
> I expect it to be fairly "boutique" and would be quite surprised if it exceeds 300 rooms.
> 
> As LOL said, it's complete speculation right now. The only thing we can be certain of - it won't be cheap.





rteetz said:


> View attachment 279090



Will a short side or long side be the front entrance?

Is the plan to open up the end of the alley to allow more access?


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Will a short side or long side be the front entrance?
> 
> Is the plan to open up the end of the alley to allow more access?


The entrance will be parallel to Main Street. 

What do you mean by end of the alley?


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> The entrance will be parallel to Main Street.
> 
> What do you mean by end of the alley?



I think by alley the poster means the side street off of Main Street that I was referring to the other day.  Which by the way would be awesome if they did that.  It would really add to that feeling of depth when walking up MSUSA.  Maybe they could even add benches back there when the theater is finished!


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Right now my thinking is temporary but of course that could be wrong.



With Epcot moving down the IP route to entice a wider audience to the park, this type of attraction is exactly what the park needs more of to help maintain the original intent and theme moving forward.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> The entrance will be parallel to Main Street.
> 
> What do you mean by end of the alley?





Flyerjab said:


> I think by alley the poster means the side street off of Main Street that I was referring to the other day.  Which by the way would be awesome if they did that.  It would really add to that feeling of depth when walking up MSUSA.  Maybe they could even add benches back there when the theater is finished!



Yep.  I mean gutting the area below the red arrow to create a new entrance to the bypass.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Early 2019 Disney Cruise Line Sailings Announced!*

The major highlight of this is the Disney Wonder will have an expanded 2-month period from San Diego offering more sailings to the Mexican Riviera and the Baja peninsula. These sailings will happen from March-May, 2019. I'm assuming the Disney Wonder will then sail to Vancouver for the Alaskan Cruise season, but summer sailings will be announced at a later time. In January, the Disney Wonder will have 3 special Southern Caribbean Cruises from San Juan, Puerto Rico. Beginning in February, the Disney Wonder will join the Disney Fantasy and Disney Dream in Port Canaveral doing 3-4 night Bahamas sailings. There will also be a Panama Canal Cruise, but I don't see information on the exact start date yet.

The Disney Fantasy and Disney Dream will continue sailing out of Port Canaveral. The Disney Fantasy will continue the 7-night Eastern and Western Caribbean sailings. The Disney Dream and Disney Wonder will both sail 3-4 night sailings to the Bahamas.

To start 2019, the Disney Magic will sail out of Miami with 4-5 night Bahamas and Western Caribbean sailings.

Sailings can be booked beginning November 2, 2017 for everyone.

Castaway Club members can book these sailings on these dates depending on your level:

Platinum Members - Begins October 30, 2017 at 8:00 AM EST
Gold Members - Begins October 31, 2017 at 8:00 AM EST
Silver Members - Begins November 1, 2017 at 8:00 AM EST

Disney Parks Blog Article: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rly-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170006A


----------



## sachilles

Reddog1134 said:


> Yep.  I mean gutting the area below the red arrow to create a new entrance to the bypass.View attachment 279653


I think that would be pretty neat.
I think if done right, they could develop that area back there even more. I thinking about the tree covered area in the above picture to the right of Tony's town square. Perhaps with dining options.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Yep.  I mean gutting the area below the red arrow to create a new entrance to the bypass.View attachment 279653


I’m guessing no.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I’m guessing no.



Yeah, I would think they don't want 2000 people flooding out onto Main Street all at once every hour.


----------



## jlundeen

Reddog1134 said:


> Yep.  I mean gutting the area below the red arrow to create a new entrance to the bypass.View attachment 279653


wait - isn't there a bathroom in that ally?  Or am I confusing that with Hollywood Studios?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The first Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party of 2017 is now sold out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Construction for SeaWorld Orlando's Infinity Falls Attraction to Begin Soon


----------



## Flyerjab

sachilles said:


> I think that would be pretty neat.
> I think if done right, they could develop that area back there even more. I thinking about the tree covered area in the above picture to the right of Tony's town square. Perhaps with dining options.



I don't know how possible it is, but that would be fantastic if they could do that.  When we first took the bypass after it was completely finished, I thought that they did a great job with it.  The trees especially were a nice touch, almost giving it a park-like feeling.  But I won't be too greedy, I'll settle for them finishing the theater.  Then we can hope another small thing or two will follow.


----------



## dina444444

*Pixar Fest Brings Celebration of Friendship Throughout Disneyland Resort Beginning April 13, 2018*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-13-2018/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170007A


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *Pixar Fest Brings Celebration of Friendship Throughout Disneyland Resort Beginning April 13, 2018*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-13-2018/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170007A


No word on when they plan on starting Pixar Pier. Happy to see PTN back though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *Pixar Fest Brings Celebration of Friendship Throughout Disneyland Resort Beginning April 13, 2018*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-13-2018/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170007A


Can I just point out that the D23 Expo was in July. Not August...

"As Disney Parks Chairman Bob Chapek announced at the D23 Expo in August,..."

You would think Disney would know when their "Expo" happened. Sorry...Had to point that out since I'm not happy about this PIXAR Fest happening at all.

The only positive about this is Paint the Night returning to the Disneyland Resort.

AND Buzz Lightyear flying over Sleeping Beauty Castle sounds amazing since the Toy Story franchise is my 2nd favorite behind the Lion King!!!

I just can't stand the PIXAR Play Parade moving to Disneyland.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> No word on when they plan on starting Pixar Pier. Happy to see PTN back though.


I’m going to go with either by April 13 or Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Can I just point out that the D23 Expo was in July. Not August...
> 
> "As Disney Parks Chairman Bob Chapek announced at the D23 Expo in August,..."
> 
> You would think Disney would know when their "Expo" happened. Sorry...Had to point that out since I'm not happy about this PIXAR Fest happening at all.
> 
> The only positive about this is Paint the Night returning to the Disneyland Resort.
> 
> AND Buzz Lightyear flying over Sleeping Beauty Castle sounds amazing since the Toy Story franchise is my 2nd favorite behind the Lion King!!!
> 
> I just can't stand the PIXAR Play Parade moving to Disneyland.



Not really a fan of the fireworks over the Castle turning over to a specific IP ... but guess getting people used to it before Star Wars comes

Interesting to see how PTN works out at DCA - love the parade in general though so glad it is back


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really a fan of the fireworks over the Castle turning over to a specific IP ... but guess getting people used to it before Star Wars comes
> 
> Interesting to see how PTN works out at DCA - love the parade in general though so glad it is back


Not necessarily a specific IP but a specific brand of Disney's. Still not great but at least its not distinctly Toy Story Fest or something.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really a fan of the fireworks over the Castle turning over to a specific IP ... but guess getting people used to it before Star Wars comes
> 
> Interesting to see how PTN works out at DCA - love the parade in general though so glad it is back


Well, I know Disneyland has had Nemo, Zero, and Dumbo fly/swim over the Castle during shows other than Tinker Bell. Some of those shows have also had Tinker Bell fly as well.

I guess we will really see what happens with the show. I'm sure I'm upset now, but I'll like it when I see it. I am just not a BIG fan of many of the PIXAR movies. My favorites are Toy Story (1, 2, and 3) and Cars (1 and 3).

I would be interested to see if they include all of the PIXAR franchises in the new show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily a specific IP but a specific brand of Disney's. Still not great but at least its not distinctly Toy Story Fest or something.



yeah, that's true ... guess more jarring since it isn't traditional Disney propertes but via an acquisition.  Guess if it was All Classic Disney Annimation or something or even Princess Focused or something it wouldn't be as bad but to be completely of an acquired property sort of doesn't sit right


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> but to be completely of an acquired property sort of doesn't sit right


I completely agree with this.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I completely agree with this.


What about a Pixar specific World of Color? I think that would have been better but they want to make Pixar Fest a resort wide thing I guess.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> What about a Pixar specific World of Color? I think that would have been better but they want to make Pixar Fest a resort wide thing I guess.


I think I said this before back when this whole thing was announced or I just talked to other DISers about it while at the Expo...DCA is a PIXAR park practically. When you are in that park, there are MANY Pixar elements to it. Monsters Inc, Bugs Life, Cars, Toy Story, etc. In my mind, all of these changes are happening for the worst. Lets see...Hollywood area, Buena Vista Street, and Grizzly Peak area will be the only areas of the park without a PIXAR named attached to title of that specific land. In my mind, change the name of the theme park then. It's not California Adventure when you are just changing the park to be IP after IP. Infact, Grizzly Peak has Soarin: AROUND THE WORLD. Not Soarin Over California anymore so you can even argue that area isn't CA themed anymore.

Sorry...rant over.

So, a Pixar World of Color would make me feel better about this than a Pixar Firework Show.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Parks Creating New “Made with Magic” Light-Up Merchandise That “Glows with the Show” at Home Via App*


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think I said this before back when this whole thing was announced or I just talked to other DISers about it while at the Expo...DCA is a PIXAR park practically. When you are in that park, there are MANY Pixar elements to it. Monsters Inc, Bugs Life, Cars, Toy Story, etc. In my mind, all of these changes are happening for the worst. Lets see...Hollywood, Buena Vista Street, and Grizzly Peak area will be the only areas of the park without a PIXAR named attached to them. In my mind, change the name of the park then. It's not California Adventure when you are just changing the park to be IP after IP. Intact, Grizzly Peak has Soarin: AROUND THE WORLD. Not Soarin Over California anymore so you can even argue that area isn't CA themed anymore.
> 
> Sorry...rant over.
> 
> So, a Pixar World of Color would make me feel better about this than a Pixar Firework Show.


Good point, I didn't even realize how much Pixar is in that park.


----------



## gberg

a4matte said:


> *WARNING TO TRAVELERS*
> TSA in Orlando is checking EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CANDY. You have to have it in a separate tote. The lines are RIDICULOUS. So many are yelling at TSA for missing their flights. If you need to take any food or candy at all get there HOURS beforehand.


I'm playing catch up on my reading so I'm a bit late seeing this.  A couple of weeks ago I was flying from LA to Las Vegas after MHP at DL.  I had my bag of candy in my carryon (that's all I had)  First I was flagged and couldn't do TSA precheck (I have a Nexus card as a Canadian) then my carryon was flagged for further inspection because my candy (specifically chocolate bars) scanned as explosives!  Fortunately someone who knew what they were doing intervened and told the person I was dealing with it was ok to let me go.  This of course begs the question, does explosives scan as candy?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Good point, I didn't even realize how much Pixar is in that park.


I just find this really sad, because they are touching a park that I have grown to love ever since all of the changes happened. In many ways, I have found myself spending more time in DCA than in Disneyland Park when I lived out there and when I would go back on trips. I have loved the theming of that park since Cars Land and everything opened. I'm just scared what is going to happen with "Pixar Pier" since that is one of my favorite areas of any Disney Park.


----------



## wareagle57

Are they really replacing the Mickey head with the Pixar Ball or did I just make that up? The whole Pixar Pier conversion thing just seems so pointless, but I guess it doesn't hurt anything. But messing up the fun wheel would be a travesty. I can't think of anything Pixar related you could put up there that wouldn't be bizarre.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Are they really replacing the Mickey head with the Pixar Ball or did I just make that up? The whole Pixar Pier conversion thing just seems so pointless, but I guess it doesn't hurt anything. But messing up the fun wheel would be a travesty. I can't think of anything Pixar related you could put up there that wouldn't be bizarre.


We don't know for sure what they are replacing it with but it likely will be replaced as Mickey is not Pixar. I know California Screamin will get a new name and theme rumored to be the Incredibles.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> We don't know for sure what they are replacing it with but it likely will be replaced as Mickey is not Pixar. I know California Screamin will get a new name and theme rumored to be the Incredibles.



That's a shame. It's one of my favorite park icons/picture spots. I wish this Pixar conversion was just a temporary overlay. They like those in California.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> What about a Pixar specific World of Color? I think that would have been better but they want to make Pixar Fest a resort wide thing I guess.



Personally I have much less issue with it being at DCA vs being the fireworks show over Sleeping Beauty Castle ... but I get I am a traditionalist who views things through historical Disney glasses


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think I said this before back when this whole thing was announced or I just talked to other DISers about it while at the Expo...DCA is a PIXAR park practically. When you are in that park, there are MANY Pixar elements to it. Monsters Inc, Bugs Life, Cars, Toy Story, etc. In my mind, all of these changes are happening for the worst. Lets see...Hollywood area, Buena Vista Street, and Grizzly Peak area will be the only areas of the park without a PIXAR named attached to title of that specific land. In my mind, change the name of the theme park then. It's not California Adventure when you are just changing the park to be IP after IP. Infact, Grizzly Peak has Soarin: AROUND THE WORLD. Not Soarin Over California anymore so you can even argue that area isn't CA themed anymore.
> 
> Sorry...rant over.
> 
> So, a Pixar World of Color would make me feel better about this than a Pixar Firework Show.



well, at some point you will also have Marvel Land


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gberg said:


> I'm playing catch up on my reading so I'm a bit late seeing this.  A couple of weeks ago I was flying from LA to Las Vegas after MHP at DL.  I had my bag of candy in my carryon (that's all I had)  First I was flagged and couldn't do TSA precheck (I have a Nexus card as a Canadian) then my carryon was flagged for further inspection because my candy (specifically chocolate bars) scanned as explosives!  Fortunately someone who knew what they were doing intervened and told the person I was dealing with it was ok to let me go.  This of course begs the question, does explosives scan as candy?



or what about that gray area: Pop Rocks


----------



## amberpi

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think I said this before back when this whole thing was announced or I just talked to other DISers about it while at the Expo...DCA is a PIXAR park practically. When you are in that park, there are MANY Pixar elements to it. Monsters Inc, Bugs Life, Cars, Toy Story, etc. In my mind, all of these changes are happening for the worst. Lets see...Hollywood area, Buena Vista Street, and Grizzly Peak area will be the only areas of the park without a PIXAR named attached to title of that specific land. In my mind, change the name of the theme park then. It's not California Adventure when you are just changing the park to be IP after IP. Infact, Grizzly Peak has Soarin: AROUND THE WORLD. Not Soarin Over California anymore so you can even argue that area isn't CA themed anymore.
> 
> Sorry...rant over.
> 
> So, a Pixar World of Color would make me feel better about this than a Pixar Firework Show.



I wish DCA would slow the Pixar roll. I thought World of Color was terrible, so they can make it into Pixar or a flaming pile of dog poop. I wish Disney would blow more stuff up instead of project more.


----------



## jknezek

amberpi said:


> I wish DCA would slow the Pixar roll. I thought World of Color was terrible, so they can make it into Pixar or a flaming pile of dog poop. I wish Disney would blow more stuff up instead of project more.



The rumored cost of Wishes was $40K to $50K a night. I don't think you'll ever see the end of fireworks, and from what I understand HEA isn't really a diminishment of the fireworks, but I'm guessing you will see more and more projections. Light bulbs are fairly cheap, safe, and reusable. Fireworks are none of those things.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I wish DCA would slow the Pixar roll. I thought World of Color was terrible, so they can make it into Pixar or a flaming pile of dog poop. I wish Disney would blow more stuff up instead of project more.


WoC terrible


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think I said this before back when this whole thing was announced or I just talked to other DISers about it while at the Expo...DCA is a PIXAR park practically. When you are in that park, there are MANY Pixar elements to it. Monsters Inc, Bugs Life, Cars, Toy Story, etc. In my mind, all of these changes are happening for the worst. Lets see...Hollywood area, Buena Vista Street, and Grizzly Peak area will be the only areas of the park without a PIXAR named attached to title of that specific land. In my mind, change the name of the theme park then. It's not California Adventure when you are just changing the park to be IP after IP. Infact, Grizzly Peak has Soarin: AROUND THE WORLD. Not Soarin Over California anymore so you can even argue that area isn't CA themed anymore.
> 
> Sorry...rant over.
> 
> So, a Pixar World of Color would make me feel better about this than a Pixar Firework Show.



Totally agree, when we visit out there when Carsland first opened, I commented "they should change this place to "Pixar's California Adventure". It's funny that they are putting the Pixar fest in DLR, when DCA is about 75% Pixar. 

The truth is though, this is all about pushing more people over to DCA. That's why they move Paint the Night over there. Trying to draw people away from an already overcrowded park that will soon have Star Wars dragging even more people in. This "Pixarfest" concept isn't even a draw.


----------



## eXo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Income disparity is the biggest - in many ways the only - problem in society.  It drives all the other smoke and mirrors diversionary problems.
> 
> It will continue to be a bigger problem until the public insists on corrective action.
> 
> It honestly only takes common sense and a teaspoon of reasoning ability to figure this conclusion out...we're surrounded by it.



yea well, there is also a skill & education disparity. A highly trained person shouldn't make the same as someone who washes cars. And we can't all be highly trained...


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> I wish DCA would slow the Pixar roll. I thought World of Color was terrible, so they can make it into Pixar or a flaming pile of dog poop. I wish Disney would blow more stuff up instead of project more.



You lost me at "World of Color" is terrible. Unless the only version you saw was the 60th anniversary (with Neil Patrick Harris) - that one was pretty weak.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> You lost me at "World of Color" is terrible. Unless the only version you saw was the 60th anniversary (with Neil Patrick Harris) - that one was pretty weak.


To be fair, world of color is setup poorly. It's very hard to get a good view of what is going on without getting one of the reserved prime spots. If you are under 5 ft tall like most children are, it's really hard to see any projections as they are quite low in the field of view. That is the nature of the water projections, they have to be low. Fireworks and projections on building tend to be able to grant a greater field of view.
You could be a million different spots and still get a good show with Wishes. I haven't seen HEA to know if the castle projections are crucial to the full show.


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> You lost me at "World of Color" is terrible. Unless the only version you saw was the 60th anniversary (with Neil Patrick Harris) - that one was pretty weak.



It's some Disney movies projected on water - big whoop. Watched it three times, two with the reserved viewing, and the second time I was literally like "welp, sorry I wasted our time again." The third time it was with a different companion, and yeah, he wanted to go so we did, and he was also not impressed and found it a waste of time. It just doesn't do it for me. Illuminations - now that's an amazing night time spectacular! I sometimes watch it every night of my trips.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

eXo said:


> yea well, there is also a skill & education disparity. A highly trained person shouldn't make the same as someone who washes cars. And we can't all be highly trained...



Right...so if I bring up the access problem to education due to economics...where back to square again and the same problem remains...


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> WoC terrible



I really wanted to love it. I love things like the Bellagio fountain show, but if I wanted to watch children's movies, I'd stay at home and watch children's movies...lol.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> It's some Disney movies projected on water - big whoop. Watched it three times, two with the reserved viewing, and the second time I was literally like "welp, sorry I wasted our time again." The third time it was with a different companion, and yeah, he wanted to go so we did, and he was also not impressed and found it a waste of time. It just doesn't do it for me. Illuminations - now that's an amazing night time spectacular! I sometimes watch it every night of my trips.


So I take it you’re not a fan of Happily Ever After then? That’s just projections of Disney movies on a castle with fireworks in the background. I’ve never seen WoC in person but I don’t think it’s terrible.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I really wanted to love it. I love things like the Bellagio fountain show, but if I wanted to watch children's movies, I'd stay at home and watch children's movies...lol.


I know we’ve had this discussion before but Disney movies aren’t just for kids. Some versions of world of color have incorporated other things like Star Wars too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> You lost me at "World of Color" is terrible. Unless the only version you saw was the 60th anniversary (with Neil Patrick Harris) - that one was pretty weak.



World of color is good...but it doesn't have particularly good viewing angles...it kinda needs a stadium, which would ruin it


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> So I take it you’re not a fan of Happily Ever After then? That’s just projections of Disney movies on a castle with fireworks in the background. I’ve never seen WoC in person but I don’t think it’s terrible.



Because of my balance issues, I passed on HEA in the park, it's too crowded, I was solo, and the likelihood of getting knocked down in the mass exit was too big Next time though! What I saw from the CR looked nice, so I withhold judgment. Illuminations has so many good spots it's not the huge crush of folks leaving, and honestly, I'm completely happy just watching it over and over.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I know we’ve had this discussion before but Disney movies aren’t just for kids. Some versions of world of color have incorporated other things like Star Wars too.



Best thing about WDW - they have something for everyone, and some of it doesn't appeal, but the overall appeal is certainly still there for me, has been since I was a kid, and I reckon will always be. I love introducing other adults to the parks.

Seriously, I didn't like a lot of kid stuff as a kid, so don't listen to me. My favorite game to play was "meetings" so my opinion can't be trusted


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> To be fair, world of color is setup poorly. It's very hard to get a good view of what is going on without getting one of the reserved prime spots. If you are under 5 ft tall like most children are, it's really hard to see any projections as they are quite low in the field of view. That is the nature of the water projections, they have to be low. Fireworks and projections on building tend to be able to grant a greater field of view.
> You could be a million different spots and still get a good show with Wishes. I haven't seen HEA to know if the castle projections are crucial to the full show.



I liked the show well enough - saw the 60th Anniversary one ... but the set up is terrible and is just a logistic nightmare getting out of the area afterward.   I know some people go gaga over it but for me with the logistics it is more of a "once and done" for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Seriously, I didn't like a lot of kid stuff as a kid, so don't listen to me. My favorite game to play was "meetings" so my opinion can't be trusted



so then are your favorite meetings the ones where they talk about scheduling future meetings?


----------



## eXo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...so if I bring up the access problem to education due to economics...where back to square again and the same problem remains...



Sorry Lennon, the world doesn't work that way. Even if you "imagine" that everyone had access to a masters degree for free that doesn't change the fact that some jobs require heavy skills and some jobs don't. If every single person in the world suddenly had a double masters degree, it wouldn't change the fact that a service industry would still be required. So even if the person waiting tables hypothetically knows as much about investment as the guy who makes the call to invest 100 million, the actual decision (and therefor the risk) would not always be the same. Jobs that have a direct impact on a companies revenue will always earn more than jobs that maintain. The education simply serves to choose who will fill that job. Maximizing education doesn't change this. It just changes the hiring criteria, as these types of jobs will always be limited. Training a million people in investment economics won't magically create one million jobs in investment.

So why again should the guy who performs services make as much as the guy who makes or breaks an entire portfolio?

The hard truth is some jobs make a huge difference in society while others maintain status quo. Status quo jobs are still very important, and society breaks down without them - but since they don't require skill and don't carry risk, they don't get compensated as much as a career that does impact the stock price. All the education in the world doesn't change that, which is the very reason education has gotten more expensive. The valuable portion of any education is the percentage of your education that differentiates you from most others. If everyone had a free education, then people would stop hiring those folks and instead shift to those with private degrees. If you managed to automate all the service jobs, then there wouldn't be enough high skill jobs to go around, so society just finds the next way to shred the wheat and cherry pick certain prospects.

But hey, lets pretend the notion of everyone having equal access to education works. Hows that going Russia? Oh.... oh... yikes... yea, Nevermind.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amberpi said:


> I wish DCA would slow the Pixar roll. I thought World of Color was terrible, so they can make it into Pixar or a flaming pile of dog poop. I wish Disney would blow more stuff up instead of project more.


I think you are the first person I have seen call WoC terrible. The original and the Christmas versions are my favorite. I didn’t care for the 60th one.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> so then are your favorite meetings the ones where they talk about scheduling future meetings?



And roadmaps and when the agenda is followed perfectly.

Conversely, I've never made a plan for WDW (maybe because I grew up with it?). I'm curious how organized I'm going to have to be for SWL. Also, how is TSL going to be tiered? Do we know how that's gonna work?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> And roadmaps and when the agenda is followed perfectly.
> 
> Conversely, I've never made a plan for WDW (maybe because I grew up with it?). I'm curious how organized I'm going to have to be for SWL. Also, how is TSL going to be tiered? Do we know how that's gonna work?



I can send you the spreadsheets I use for our planning for WDW.  It's got multiple tabs, color coded, has hyperlinks ... fun stuff!!! (well, to me, but I am a dork)

We don't know anything about the tiering for the new rides.I suspect the coaster will be tier 1 but the Alien's tier 2 (but they might just make both tier 1 to start with).  Then when SWGE opens I bet they redo the whole thing and just make the Star War's rides and the new Mickey ride tier 1's and everything else tier 2


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> Totally agree, when we visit out there when Carsland first opened, I commented "they should change this place to "Pixar's California Adventure". It's funny that they are putting the Pixar fest in DLR, when DCA is about 75% Pixar.


Just a thought...Is Pixar coming out with animated movies faster than Disney? If so, it makes sense that we are seeing the inclusion of Pixar a lot more. I can be wrong by this assumption. I just always feel like I hear of Pixar releasing something when Disney isn’t. I do realize that Disney has released more lately starting with the film that we wish they would just “let it go.”


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Totally agree, when we visit out there when Carsland first opened, I commented "they should change this place to "Pixar's California Adventure". It's funny that they are putting the Pixar fest in DLR, when DCA is about 75% Pixar.
> 
> The truth is though, this is all about pushing more people over to DCA. That's why they move Paint the Night over there. Trying to draw people away from an already overcrowded park that will soon have Star Wars dragging even more people in. This "Pixarfest" concept isn't even a draw.



I find California adventure to be more enjoyable than Disneyland...

A lot has to do with the crowds and my familiarity with the "better" magic kingdom...but I think It's more than that...


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can send you the spreadsheets I use for our planning for WDW.  It's got multiple tabs, color coded, has hyperlinks ... fun stuff!!! (well, to me, but I am a dork)
> 
> We don't know anything about the tiering for the new rides.I suspect the coaster will be tier 1 but the Alien's tier 2 (but they might just make both tier 1 to start with).  Then when SWGE opens I bet they redo the whole thing and just make the Star War's rides and the new Mickey ride tier 1's and everything else tier 2



I dig that stuff too. I think one thing I love about WDW is that I totally wing it. My last trip was planned like 6 days in advance thereabouts and I even got FOP fp!

With Pandora being outside of the others at AK, I didn't know if they might do "pick 1 TSL, pick 1 tier 1, pick 1 thing you don't care about."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I dig that stuff too. I think one thing I love about WDW is that I totally wing it. My last trip was planned like 6 days in advance thereabouts and I even got FOP fp!
> 
> With Pandora being outside of the others at AK, I didn't know if they might do "pick 1 TSL, pick 1 tier 1, pick 1 thing you don't care about."



I'd be up for a winging it trip at some point but we go less than once a year and harder to wing it with a family of 5 and get all you want

Interesting thought to set up 3 tiers vs just 2 - might make things more complicated (I still see a lot of comments on facebook with people not getting the tiering concept) but could work


----------



## lockedoutlogic

eXo said:


> Sorry Lennon, the world doesn't work that way. Even if you "imagine" that everyone had access to a masters degree for free that doesn't change the fact that some jobs require heavy skills and some jobs don't. If every single person in the world suddenly had a double masters degree, it wouldn't change the fact that a service industry would still be required. So even if the person waiting tables hypothetically knows as much about investment as the guy who makes the call to invest 100 million, the actual decision (and therefor the risk) would not always be the same. Jobs that have a direct impact on a companies revenue will always earn more than jobs that maintain. The education simply serves to choose who will fill that job. Maximizing education doesn't change this. It just changes the hiring criteria, as these types of jobs will always be limited. Training a million people in investment economics won't magically create one million jobs in investment.
> 
> So why again should the guy who performs services make as much as the guy who makes or breaks an entire portfolio?
> 
> The hard truth is some jobs make a huge difference in society while others maintain status quo. Status quo jobs are still very important, and society breaks down without them - but since they don't require skill and don't carry risk, they don't get compensated as much as a career that does impact the stock price. All the education in the world doesn't change that, which is the very reason education has gotten more expensive. The valuable portion of any education is the percentage of your education that differentiates you from most others. If everyone had a free education, then people would stop hiring those folks and instead shift to those with private degrees. If you managed to automate all the service jobs, then there wouldn't be enough high skill jobs to go around, so society just finds the next way to shred the wheat and cherry pick certain prospects.
> 
> But hey, lets pretend the notion of everyone having equal access to education works. Hows that going Russia? Oh.... oh... yikes... yea, Nevermind.



Isn't it Lenin, genius?

...or are we singing strawberry fields?

You are throwing different points at me...I'm not saying we should have communal property and pay...I'm merely stating the obvious take that growing masses of populations with little access to wealth is a growing problem and it affects the whole pyramid...and is incapable of "working itself out" without societal correction of SOME kind.  I don't know what that is...but if you end up with 75% below middle class means...you'll know by the torches...
...they won't be interested in talking about currency devaluation or stagflation.

Again...it's really just a decent amount of common sense.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd be up for a winging it trip at some point but we go less than once a year and harder to wing it with a family of 5 and get all you want
> 
> Interesting thought to set up 3 tiers vs just 2 - might make things more complicated (I still see a lot of comments on facebook with people not getting the tiering concept) but could work



You can't "wing" a place you've been to probably 20 times that changes fairly little?

...you're joking right?


----------



## dlavender

eXo said:


> Sorry Lennon, the world doesn't work that way. Even if you "imagine" that everyone had access to a masters degree for free that doesn't change the fact that some jobs require heavy skills and some jobs don't. If every single person in the world suddenly had a double masters degree, it wouldn't change the fact that a service industry would still be required. So even if the person waiting tables hypothetically knows as much about investment as the guy who makes the call to invest 100 million, the actual decision (and therefor the risk) would not always be the same. Jobs that have a direct impact on a companies revenue will always earn more than jobs that maintain. The education simply serves to choose who will fill that job. Maximizing education doesn't change this. It just changes the hiring criteria, as these types of jobs will always be limited. Training a million people in investment economics won't magically create one million jobs in investment.
> 
> So why again should the guy who performs services make as much as the guy who makes or breaks an entire portfolio?
> 
> The hard truth is some jobs make a huge difference in society while others maintain status quo. Status quo jobs are still very important, and society breaks down without them - but since they don't require skill and don't carry risk, they don't get compensated as much as a career that does impact the stock price. All the education in the world doesn't change that, which is the very reason education has gotten more expensive. The valuable portion of any education is the percentage of your education that differentiates you from most others. If everyone had a free education, then people would stop hiring those folks and instead shift to those with private degrees. If you managed to automate all the service jobs, then there wouldn't be enough high skill jobs to go around, so society just finds the next way to shred the wheat and cherry pick certain prospects.
> 
> But hey, lets pretend the notion of everyone having equal access to education works. Hows that going Russia? Oh.... oh... yikes... yea, Nevermind.



I know we've gone way OT, but why do you keep saying they make the same?

Who is advocating that?

I think you may have missed something, somewhere on this thread..


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd be up for a winging it trip at some point but we go less than once a year and harder to wing it with a family of 5 and get all you want
> 
> Interesting thought to set up 3 tiers vs just 2 - might make things more complicated (I still see a lot of comments on facebook with people not getting the tiering concept) but could work



I think it may happen like that, I think it may have to happen with the 3 tiers. Even with TSL's new attractions there's just not a ton to do there. (A couple of adults can knock out cocktails (maybe a couple of rounds), TSMM, TOT, RNRC and ST in a couple of hours and be at Epcot or the pool for an early lunch at RD.) TSL should drive some degree of renewed interest in the park (anyone want to guess if it's as anticipated as Pandora? I, personally, think it has less overall attraction, but will obviously pull in the little kid type families), but I understand that Pandora didn't move the needle the WDW predicted. I have no idea if this will drive so much additional traffic to DHS that the increased capacity will outpace increased crowds.

Sidedbar: do your spreadsheets include were the good drinks are in relation to your touring?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> You can't "wing" a place you've been to probably 20 times that changes fairly little?
> 
> ...you're joking right?



I guess I could, but always something new since we don't go that often and the kids are different ages so always different things to do

And I don't plan out every second of every day or anything - but I like my spreadsheets and it helps set aside what part we will do what day based on projected crowd levels and then plan the places we want to eat around that and get the ADRs set and then get the FPs set around that so we aren't criss-crossing the parks and allow for some down time, etc.

I just hate more than anything doing the whole "what do you want to do?  I don't know, what do you want to d?" thing - I like having some sort of plan

Actually our last vacation we spent a few days with members of my wife's extended family and she was in charge of those days and the plan was basically no plan and just relax .... and I foudn those to be the most stressful days of our trip!


so no, no I can't "just wing it"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I could, but always something new since we don't go that often and the kids are different ages so always different things to do
> 
> And I don't plan out every second of every day or anything - but I like my spreadsheets and it helps set aside what part we will do what day based on projected crowd levels and then plan the places we want to eat around that and get the ADRs set and then get the FPs set around that so we aren't criss-crossing the parks and allow for some down time, etc.
> 
> I just hate more than anything doing the whole "what do you want to do?  I don't know, what do you want to d?" thing - I like having some sort of plan
> 
> Actually our last vacation we spent a few days with members of my wife's extended family and she was in charge of those days and the plan was basically no plan and just relax .... and I foudn those to be the most stressful days of our trip!
> 
> 
> so no, no I can't "just wing it"


Exactly my thought process.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I think it may happen like that, I think it may have to happen with the 3 tiers. Even with TSL's new attractions there's just not a ton to do there. (A couple of adults can knock out cocktails (maybe a couple of rounds), TSMM, TOT, RNRC and ST in a couple of hours and be at Epcot or the pool for an early lunch at RD.) TSL should drive some degree of renewed interest in the park (anyone want to guess if it's as anticipated as Pandora? I, personally, think it has less overall attraction, but will obviously pull in the little kid type families), but I understand that Pandora didn't move the needle the WDW predicted. I have no idea if this will drive so much additional traffic to DHS that the increased capacity will outpace increased crowds.



I think it is so interesting how people can do WDW so differently.  Personally our last trip we spent a full day at DHS and didn't even get to everything we wanted to (never got to RNRC, didn't do either show, etc.) and had a great day!  I love all the details of the park - watching the Citizens of Hollywood, walking around (at the time) One Man's Dream, etc.  So to us there already is a ton to do there, so we are probably the wrong people to ask

I think Pandora did help spread the crowds a bit and push people to AK more than in the past and Toy Story Land will probably do the same vs increase # number of guests.  (though I suppose some have been waiting and now Toy Story Land PLUS Pandora might be enough to get them to come).  I think it won't be until Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge that you get that uptick in total number of guests as people will plan a trip just for that ... and it will last a while and then Tron and Guardians and then eventually the 50th celebration will keep them coming.


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Sidedbar: do your spreadsheets include were the good drinks are in relation to your touring?



Don't know about the OP, but my nose does that for me!


----------



## amberpi

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't know about the OP, but my nose does that for me!



Your nose can smell where there's a full bar vs. beer and terrible wine? Can I go with you next time? That's an amazing super hero power!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I could, but always something new since we don't go that often and the kids are different ages so always different things to do
> 
> And I don't plan out every second of every day or anything - but I like my spreadsheets and it helps set aside what part we will do what day based on projected crowd levels and then plan the places we want to eat around that and get the ADRs set and then get the FPs set around that so we aren't criss-crossing the parks and allow for some down time, etc.
> 
> I just hate more than anything doing the whole "what do you want to do?  I don't know, what do you want to d?" thing - I like having some sort of plan
> 
> Actually our last vacation we spent a few days with members of my wife's extended family and she was in charge of those days and the plan was basically no plan and just relax .... and I foudn those to be the most stressful days of our trip!
> 
> 
> so no, no I can't "just wing it"



I have the number of a good doc and prescription for you...
...how much is "not that often"?

Be honest...


----------



## wareagle57

amberpi said:


> I think it may happen like that, I think it may have to happen with the 3 tiers. Even with TSL's new attractions there's just not a ton to do there. (A couple of adults can knock out cocktails (maybe a couple of rounds), TSMM, TOT, RNRC and ST in a couple of hours and be at Epcot or the pool for an early lunch at RD.) TSL should drive some degree of renewed interest in the park (anyone want to guess if it's as anticipated as Pandora? I, personally, think it has less overall attraction, but will obviously pull in the little kid type families), but I understand that Pandora didn't move the needle the WDW predicted. I have no idea if this will drive so much additional traffic to DHS that the increased capacity will outpace increased crowds.
> 
> Sidedbar: do your spreadsheets include were the good drinks are in relation to your touring?



I just can't imagine it having a huge impact, but people seem pretty excited for it. I'm not really sure why. I'm looking forward to it as it will be something new to do and I think it will be a neat land to look at. But the rides just don't seem like anything special. Mater's was one of the few rides I missed when I was in DCA so maybe I should just trust everyone that the ride system is a lot of fun. But it just didn't look like anything worth doing while I was there. I think there is almost no chance of the Slinky coaster being something anyone other than kids will want to ride more than once. I'm honestly more excited for the gondolas than Toy Story.


----------



## adam.adbe

gberg said:


> I'm playing catch up on my reading so I'm a bit late seeing this.  A couple of weeks ago I was flying from LA to Las Vegas after MHP at DL.  I had my bag of candy in my carryon (that's all I had)  First I was flagged and couldn't do TSA precheck (I have a Nexus card as a Canadian) then my carryon was flagged for further inspection because my candy (specifically chocolate bars) scanned as explosives!  Fortunately someone who knew what they were doing intervened and told the person I was dealing with it was ok to let me go.  This of course begs the question, does explosives scan as candy?



Chocolate has a radiographic signature that is pretty close to some plastic explosives.  Depending on the type of bag check that is being applied, chocolate bars could easily be mistaken for, or be used to camouflage, dangerous materials.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> I just can't imagine it having a huge impact, but people seem pretty excited for it. I'm not really sure why. *I'm looking forward to it as it will be something new to do* and I think it will be a neat land to look at. But the rides just don't seem like anything special. Mater's was one of the few rides I missed when I was in DCA so maybe I should just trust everyone that the ride system is a lot of fun. But it just didn't look like anything worth doing while I was there. I think there is almost no chance of the Slinky coaster being something anyone other than kids will want to ride more than once. I'm honestly more excited for the gondolas than Toy Story.



...I think you nailed it.

...but we're in the land of disboardia...not the real world.  And here everyone whips themselves up about everything, predeclaring it "great"...when in reality it's just "something"...that's happened a lot in the reign of Bob.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Sidedbar: do your spreadsheets include were the good drinks are in relation to your touring?



So the spreadsheets would include where we want to eat and if there was a specific spot we want to stop for a drink would be in there too ... so definitely won't include everywhere we ultimately will stop as at times we will just *need* a drink and then look up what is close - but if there are specific places we want to hit (such as last trip the Nomad Lounge) it would be in there


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is so interesting how people can do WDW so differently.  Personally our last trip we spent a full day at DHS and didn't even get to everything we wanted to (never got to RNRC, didn't do either show, etc.) and had a great day!  I love all the details of the park - watching the Citizens of Hollywood, walking around (at the time) One Man's Dream, etc.  So to us there already is a ton to do there, so we are probably the wrong people to ask
> 
> I think Pandora did help spread the crowds a bit and push people to AK more than in the past and Toy Story Land will probably do the same vs increase # number of guests.  (though I suppose some have been waiting and now Toy Story Land PLUS Pandora might be enough to get them to come).  I think it won't be until Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge that you get that uptick in total number of guests as people will plan a trip just for that ... and it will last a while and then Tron and Guardians and then eventually the 50th celebration will keep them coming.



I like DHS just fine, but it's certainly in transition...this illustrates exactly how folks just "do" WDW differently.

Yeah, I think TSL will spread the herd a bit and that'll be great, just like it was for AK. That park needs capacity so badly.

When SWL comes online, I'd say all bets are off. Chaos will reign and WDW will be forced to build more SW attractions and it will be a great time to be alive. Ok, a girl can dream.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I just can't imagine it having a huge impact, but people seem pretty excited for it. I'm not really sure why. I'm looking forward to it as it will be something new to do and I think it will be a neat land to look at. But the rides just don't seem like anything special. Mater's was one of the few rides I missed when I was in DCA so maybe I should just trust everyone that the ride system is a lot of fun. But it just didn't look like anything worth doing while I was there. I think there is almost no chance of the Slinky coaster being something anyone other than kids will want to ride more than once. I'm honestly more excited for the gondolas than Toy Story.



Mater's is a pretty fun ride - though had a rather long wait when we were there and not sure it was worth the ~40 min wait

Maybe I am just too optimistic but I think Slinky Dog will be really fun - again, probably worth the wait it will likely have when it first opens


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I like DHS just fine, but it's certainly in transition...this illustrates exactly how folks just "do" WDW differently.
> 
> Yeah, I think TSL will spread the herd a bit and that'll be great, just like it was for AK. That park needs capacity so badly.
> 
> When SWL comes online, I'd say all bets are off. *Chaos will reign and WDW will be forced to build more SW attractions *and it will be a great time to be alive. Ok, a girl can dream.



I'd say you are 1/2 right


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can send you the spreadsheets I use for our planning for WDW.  It's got multiple tabs, color coded, has hyperlinks ... fun stuff!!! (well, to me, but I am a dork)




I do a combo of planning a "skeleton" of a trip and filling in on the fly. But I CANNOT give up my spreadsheets. 



amberpi said:


> Sidedbar: do your spreadsheets include were the good drinks are in relation to your touring?


If so, please send.


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> Isn't it Lenin, genius?
> 
> ...or are we singing strawberry fields?.



Pretty sure he was making a John Lennon reference not Lenin - he did also say "imagine".


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> When SWL comes online, I'd say all bets are off. Chaos will reign and WDW will be forced to build more SW attractions and it will be a great time to be alive. Ok, a girl can dream.



What I would not be surprised is they finally try out the "all-FP" queue. There's definitely going to be a high level of chaos - both in WDW and DLR. 

Personally I prefer to stay away from these things until the crowds settle down. I don't find the appeal of "I did it first week" and having to spend 7 hours of my vacation waiting in line for one ride. However, if we go to 2019 D23 we will probably also be hitting DLR right after SW:GE opens, which sort of terrifies me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> What I would not be surprised is they finally try out the "all-FP" queue. There's definitely going to be a high level of chaos - both in WDW and DLR.
> 
> Personally I prefer to stay away from these things until the crowds settle down. I don't find the appeal of "I did it first week" and having to spend 7 hours of my vacation waiting in line for one ride.* However, if we go to 2019 D23 we will probably also be hitting DLR right after SW:GE opens, which sort of terrifies me*.



I am excited and terrified of the scenario of S23 2019


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am excited and terrified of the scenario of S23 2019



Staying home would be the smart play...does anyone need to drop $8,000 to buy "exclusive" Chinese sweatshop crap?


----------



## rteetz

Let’s move on please


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Let’s move on please



...too real?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...too real?


If you want to start a thread on Disney economics I’m all for it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> If you want to start a thread on Disney economics I’m all for it.



We should do economics AND Alex and ani bracelets/magic bands...cover everything...


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


----------



## luisov

amberpi said:


> It's some Disney movies projected on water - big whoop. Watched it three times, two with the reserved viewing, and the second time I was literally like "welp, sorry I wasted our time again." The third time it was with a different companion, and yeah, he wanted to go so we did, and he was also not impressed and found it a waste of time. It just doesn't do it for me. Illuminations - now that's an amazing night time spectacular! I sometimes watch it every night of my trips.



See, and some people believe Illuminations is just a globe spinning for 15 minutes. Which doesn't mean it's terrible.

Don't look at me. I love both shows.


----------



## amberpi

luisov said:


> See, and some people believe Illuminations is just a globe spinning for 15 minutes. Which doesn't mean it's terrible.
> 
> Don't look at me. I love both shows.



Thinking Illuminations is terrible is a perfectly valid opinion too. Just, obviously, not mine. All the WOC lovers can just be happy knowing I'm not hogging up a spot


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


It could definitely use a refresh. I didn’t walk out of there saying “this is terrible” when I saw it a few years  back, but I wasn’t so impressed I need to see it every visit either


----------



## jlundeen

adam.adbe said:


> Chocolate has a radiographic signature that is pretty close to some plastic explosives.  Depending on the type of bag check that is being applied, chocolate bars could easily be mistaken for, or be used to camouflage, dangerous materials.


Gosh the things you learn here!  We're flying down on Sunday - we have Pre-Check, and I did put some of our snacks in our carryon, but packed most of the room snacks (wine, of course, pretzels, dips, instant oatmeal, trail mix, energy bars, etc) in my checked bags.  No chocolate bars, but that could change before Sunday!  Hope it doesn't slow us down at the airport, but we always anticipate the unexpected delay, and get there with plenty of time.  Really getting excited here!!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


I just saw this for the first time a year or so ago, and did enjoy it - also enjoyed getting off my feet in the shade for a little while.  Yes, it's corny, but when you think about the time and effort put in to training and care for those animals, it really is a pretty nice show!


----------



## jlundeen

So, being somewhat "HUGE crowd averse", I'm worried that early 2019 is going to be my last window of opportunity for WDW for a few years....between the chaos of SW:GE, and all the stuff for the 50th, I'm thinking that HUGE crowds are going to be a fact of life for quite a while to come.  Which I guess is the goal, after all...but it worries me, since I'm not getting any younger!  ha ha


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



Our family really enjoyed this show! I’m sad that we only saw it once. The first two times we went as a family I didn’t think it was a must-do (I must have read somewhere that it was skippable), so we only recently experienced it.  Maybe they will just re-vamp the storyline.


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> So, being somewhat "HUGE crowd averse", I'm worried that early 2019 is going to be my last window of opportunity for WDW for a few years....between the chaos of SW:GE, and all the stuff for the 50th, I'm thinking that HUGE crowds are going to be a fact of life for quite a while to come.  Which I guess is the goal, after all...but it worries me, since I'm not getting any younger!  ha ha



I'm looking at taking the family in Jan/Feb or early May/early June 2019. We are Star Wars fans, but I'm not dealing with grand opening Insanity. Especially since my stepson is on the high functioning end of the autism spectrum. I'd prefer to avoid meltdowns, and the crowds that are going to flood SW:GE could lead me to have a meltdown  Not doing that to him. So I figure we go in 2019, then wait until 2021 (50th anniversary) and focus on SW and probably Harry Potter, and maybe the new stuff at Epcot. I may make a solo short trip next year in the fall to do some things the rest of my family doesn't like doing. We will see...new baby here soon so childcare will be eating into the vacation funds.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



An updated show that maybe doesn't start with "Flight(s) of" would be good. It was a nice show, but we didn't go out of our way to see it.


----------



## jbeyes

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



Our family enjoyed it on our last trip in '15 and I had wanted to catch it again next year. Same thoughts as those mentioned already. Nice break, the kids thought it was funny and liked the birds up close and I thought they would appreciate it even more now that they are a few years older. Oh well. I remember seeing that the show area just received a permanent roof renovation since we were last there. I guess it will be replaced, hopefully before August.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



That's kind of a bummer as I think it is a good/decent show and Animal Kingdom doesn't need *less* things to do - and even when they have they birds out front with a CM talking about them I think is fun

Is the thinking something else would replace it or just that it would close for nothing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> So, being somewhat "HUGE crowd averse", I'm worried that early 2019 is going to be my last window of opportunity for WDW for a few years....between the chaos of SW:GE, and all the stuff for the 50th, I'm thinking that HUGE crowds are going to be a fact of life for quite a while to come.  Which I guess is the goal, after all...but it worries me, since I'm not getting any younger!  ha ha



Yeah, I full agree with that - and could be a good time to go if you haven't been in a few years and you will get Pandora and Toy Story Land, probably the gondola's, maybe Rat (though that is probably 2020)

But yeah, it is going to be crazy once Toy Story Land opens and then Guardians and Tron coming and the rest of the 50th stuff so probably won't calm down again until 2022


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



I wonder how much this has to do with confusion over the name. Not a big show person, but it was my favorite. FotLK is great, but the absence of the tumble monkeys really takes away from the enjoyment for me.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...



wha?  NOOOOO! Why would they do that?


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> So, being somewhat "HUGE crowd averse", I'm worried that early 2019 is going to be my last window of opportunity for WDW for a few years....between the chaos of SW:GE, and all the stuff for the 50th, I'm thinking that HUGE crowds are going to be a fact of life for quite a while to come.  Which I guess is the goal, after all...but it worries me, since I'm not getting any younger!  ha ha



I would actually be surprised if outside of SW / DHS the crowd size will be all that much different. My guess is they would at most see a 5% overall attendance spike, while DHS sees a 20-30% attendance spike. 

 Same thing with the 50th, if you don't go the week of the 50th I don't think it will really drive attendance all that much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I would actually be surprised if outside of SW / DHS the crowd size will be all that much different. My guess is they would at most see a 5% overall attendance spike, while DHS sees a 20-30% attendance spike.
> 
> Same thing with the 50th, if you don't go the week of the 50th I don't think it will really drive attendance all that much.



wait, you don't think Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is going to help increase overall crowd levels?   I know a ton of people that aren't huge Disney/Disney Park fans that are just drooling at the thought of this land opening


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, you don't think Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is going to help increase overall crowd levels?   I know a ton of people that aren't huge Disney/Disney Park fans that are just drooling at the thought of this land opening



I can understand what @********** is thinking.  If a person who would normally not go to Walt Disney World ends up going for Galaxy's Edge, how likely are they do head over to Magic Kingdom to go to the "kiddie park" (not that I think Magic Kingdom is a kiddie park, but just trying to put myself in the shoes of someone who wouldn't go to Walt Disney World but would go solely for Star Wars stuff).

I'd also think those types of people would want to cover every square inch of Galaxy's Edge, and if they are coming for the opening, I'd bet it would take a couple of days to do that, with the crowd level of the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I can understand what @********** is thinking.  If a person who would normally not go to Walt Disney World ends up going for Galaxy's Edge, how likely are they do head over to Magic Kingdom to go to the "kiddie park" (not that I think Magic Kingdom is a kiddie park, but just trying to put myself in the shoes of someone who wouldn't go to Walt Disney World but would go solely for Star Wars stuff).
> 
> I'd also think those types of people would want to cover every square inch of Galaxy's Edge, and if they are coming for the opening, I'd bet it would take a couple of days to do that, with the crowd level of the land.



right, but even if they only go to DHS that still increases the overall # of people at WDW

though given that they attendance has been trending down a bit, I think they would take a 5% increase in overall attendance ... that is like 2.7m more people


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


That's a shame. My son has always LOVED birds and it was great to see them in this venue.  Hope they revamp / reopen with a new show still featuring these animals.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but even if they only go to DHS that still increases the overall # of people at WDW
> 
> though given that they attendance has been trending down a bit, I think they would take a 5% increase in overall attendance ... that is like 2.7m more people



Which is almost 8000 more people, every day, in DHS. Sounds like a lot, but actually that would be a blessing for those of us that want to go on these rides. Assuming the 2 rides in SW:GE have typical Disney capacity of 1000-1400 an hour for recent E tickets, plus the 28K existing attendance per day (based on 2014 numbers), you can see Disney's problem and our joy. 36K people and a daily capacity of those rides of 2400 (1200 people per hour x2 x 14 hours (assuming they do like Pandora and have extended hours after opening) a day is 33,600 people. So they should be able to cycle almost the entire park through at least one of these rides.

No, Disney will be crying in their cups if the attendance boost at DHS for SW:GE is this small. I'm guessing they are expecting twice that in the first year, at least. With DHS being basically overrun by over 40K people per day. That would still be well below MK's average of 54K, although there would still be way less to do, but it would be more in line with expectations.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but even if they only go to DHS that still increases the overall # of people at WDW
> 
> though given that they attendance has been trending down a bit, I think they would take a 5% increase in overall attendance ... that is like 2.7m more people



I think that number is probably close.  Looking at when Harry Potter opened in Orlando, IoA and US saw increases of 30% and 6.1%.  However, if you look at what that means in terms of numbers, that is an increase in 0.36 million people for US and 1.8 million people for IoA.  I think Star Wars is bigger, but I also think a lot of people are probably already going to Disney.


----------



## LSLS

jknezek said:


> Which is almost 8000 more people, every day, in DHS. Sounds like a lot, but actually that would be a blessing for those of us that want to go on these rides. Assuming the 2 rides in SW:GE have typical Disney capacity of 1000-1400 an hour for recent E tickets, plus the 28K existing attendance per day (based on 2014 numbers), you can see Disney's problem and our joy. 36K people and a daily capacity of those rides of 2400 (1200 people per hour x2 x 14 hours (assuming they do like Pandora and have extended hours after opening) a day is 33,600 people. So they should be able to cycle almost the entire park through at least one of these rides.
> 
> No, Disney will be crying in their cups if the attendance boost at DHS for SW:GE is this small. I'm guessing they are expecting twice that in the first year, at least. With DHS being basically overrun by over 40K people per day. That would still be well below MK's average of 54K, although there would still be way less to do, but it would be more in line with expectations.



Eh, I think your park increase would be much larger.  I'm thinking there are a lot of people (ahem, me) that go down and don't spend a single day at DHS.  You would need to factor in people who previously skipped DHS that now will go to it as well.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> wha?  NOOOOO! Why would they do that?


A new show would come to the theater but it’s unknown what that would be.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, you don't think Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is going to help increase overall crowd levels?   I know a ton of people that aren't huge Disney/Disney Park fans that are just drooling at the thought of this land opening



I said that I think it will increase the overall attendance by about 5 %, but I am saying that is not a significant number. If there are 40,000 people in MK or 42,000 people in MK, you will not really notice that difference. 



mikepizzo said:


> I can understand what @********** is thinking.  If a person who would normally not go to Walt Disney World ends up going for Galaxy's Edge, how likely are they do head over to Magic Kingdom to go to the "kiddie park" (not that I think Magic Kingdom is a kiddie park, but just trying to put myself in the shoes of someone who wouldn't go to Walt Disney World but would go solely for Star Wars stuff).
> 
> I'd also think those types of people would want to cover every square inch of Galaxy's Edge, and if they are coming for the opening, I'd bet it would take a couple of days to do that, with the crowd level of the land.



What I am thinking is that there is not going to suddenly be capacity in Florida to have 20% more people going to Disney World. There aren't going to be more flights, there aren't going to be more hotels. Disney runs it hotels at near 90% capacity as it is, Star Wars is not going to cause some massive increase in people staying on site. If you look at the Harry Potter bump, even though it was a huge percent for IOA, it was only like 1-2 million more people. 3 million more people at WDW is 5 %. 3 million more people at DHS is 30 %. That's why I said 20-30% at DHS, 5 % more at WDW in general.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


That would make me sad.  We saw that show on our first full day at Disney World and my then 5 year old son loved it.  The pure joy on his face is what really made me realize what a magical place it was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if I missed it but apparently the details of the RunDisney Fall Feast 5k (which will be held on Nov 3, 2017) have been revealed and it includes part of the race course going through Pandora .... seems pretty cool!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-runners-through-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Apologies if I missed it but apparently the details of the RunDisney Fall Feast 5k (which will be held on Nov 3, 2018) have been revealed and it includes part of the race course going through Pandora .... seems pretty cool!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-runners-through-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


The Half also goes through Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jingle Cruise begins early November

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eturns-to-magic-kingdom-in-early-november.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jingle Cruise begins early November
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eturns-to-magic-kingdom-in-early-november.htm



Geez - about time. They keep making all these announcements about stuff starting the 9th or 10th or 13th after we leave. Looks like we get to check out the Jingle Cruise!


----------



## danikoski

Just an FYI, there is a rumour over on the WL thread that the hotel rooms in the north wing are going to be going through a soft goods refurbishment this spring. Imfo came from a WL CL CM, so take it as you will. Although the hotel rooms are due for a freshening up.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Super Heroes Come to Disneyland Paris in Summer 2018


----------



## amberpi

mikepizzo said:


> I can understand what @********** is thinking.  If a person who would normally not go to Walt Disney World ends up going for Galaxy's Edge, how likely are they do head over to Magic Kingdom to go to the "kiddie park" (not that I think Magic Kingdom is a kiddie park, but just trying to put myself in the shoes of someone who wouldn't go to Walt Disney World but would go solely for Star Wars stuff).
> 
> I'd also think those types of people would want to cover every square inch of Galaxy's Edge, and if they are coming for the opening, I'd bet it would take a couple of days to do that, with the crowd level of the land.



You forget, those SW devotees are nerds. Space Mountain is big. If they can draw them to FL, they'll hit all the WDW parks and Uni parks if my 501 sources bare out.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Flights of Wonder to close at the end of the year...


Out of all of the times I have been to AK, I have never seen this show. I have always wanted to, and have put it on my schedule many times. Usually when it came down to that show, it would either be raining or I was feeling like doing something else. Hopefully I can catch it if it doesn't close before the end of the new year.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> I wonder how much this has to do with confusion over the name. Not a big show person, but it was my favorite. FotLK is great, but the absence of the tumble monkeys really takes away from the enjoyment for me.


The tumble monkeys are still apart of the show. They just don't always do their act during "Hakuna Matata." I advise going to the earlier performances for a better "chance" of seeing their act. Once it hits the afternoon, I think they make that act a show by show basis to give one monkey a break per show. If the FotLK didn't perform every hour, I would be curious to know if the monkey act would be in each show.


----------



## closetmickey

lockedoutlogic said:


> I find California adventure to be more enjoyable than Disneyland...
> 
> A lot has to do with the crowds and my familiarity with the "better" magic kingdom...but I think It's more than that...


I was just about to "like" this until I read the "better MK"


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jingle Cruise begins early November
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...eturns-to-magic-kingdom-in-early-november.htm


Oh my travel buddy will LOVE this!!!


----------



## Tigger's ally

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Out of all of the times I have been to AK, I have never seen this show. I have always wanted to, and have put it on my schedule many times. Usually when it came down to that show, it would either be raining or I was feeling like doing something else. Hopefully I can catch it if it doesn't close before the end of the new year.



We see it every trip.  Didn't figure the one four weeks ago would be our last.  Always loved the ending where you thought you had seen some impressive birds during the show but soon realized when they brought out the bald eagle who was the boss!  Hate that it is going away.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Out of all of the times I have been to AK, I have never seen this show. I have always wanted to, and have put it on my schedule many times. Usually when it came down to that show, it would either be raining or I was feeling like doing something else. Hopefully I can catch it if it doesn't close before the end of the new year.



It's actually a great show for the rain. DW and DD went and saw it for a 2nd time one trip when we were at AK and it was raining hard. The crowd is entirely covered.  I chose to give EE a try instead since we'd seen it just 4 days before. 

Footnote: EE in the rain is a weird kind of torture. Alternates between exhilarating (inside parts) and bitingly painful (outside parts).


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> Footnote: EE in the rain is a weird kind of torture. Alternates between exhilarating (inside parts) and bitingly painful (outside parts).



When we rode EE in the rain last August, right at the start as we were ascending up into mountain, the thrills were punctuated by everyone's cell phones loudly going berserk with tornado warning alerts telling everyone to seek shelter immediately.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> It's actually a great show for the rain. DW and DD went and saw it for a 2nd time one trip when we were at AK and it was raining hard. The crowd is entirely covered.  I chose to give EE a try instead since we'd seen it just 4 days before.
> 
> Footnote: EE in the rain is a weird kind of torture. Alternates between exhilarating (inside parts) and bitingly painful (outside parts).


Yeah. I know it's covered. Just when it's raining, usually I'm on the complete other side of the park when it just gets "hard" so I find the closest show/attraction that is inside. It just hasn't worked out for some reason.

I've been on EE in the rain, and I agree with you on that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Footnote: EE in the rain is a weird kind of torture. Alternates between exhilarating (inside parts) and bitingly painful (outside parts).



Yuk, that sounds too much like.....WORK  exhilierating =  payday      Bitingly painful = every other day!


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> A new show would come to the theater but it’s unknown what that would be.



Any idea when the new show would start?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any idea when the new show would start?


April is one rumor.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> April is one rumor.



That sux. I’ll be there in March and just arranged our TP around catching this after lunch satuli canteen


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emerils Tchoup chop to close at Universal

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resort...-pacific-resort-at-universal-to-close-dec-31/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

closetmickey said:


> I was just about to "like" this until I read the "better MK"



Just to clarify...I'm not pooing on Disneyland...but the master planning in Florida that couldn't be done in Anaheim gives it an edge.

They want to build a hotel and that involves two parking decks and a loss of guest space...

Star Wars land is literally touching a freeway and on ramps...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited release House of Magic merchandise

https://t.co/LGfpUyMhfv?amp=1


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emerils Tchoup chop to close at Universal
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resort...-pacific-resort-at-universal-to-close-dec-31/



Boo! I actually like that place.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Boo! I actually like that place.



Emeril is soooooo 1999...like sun dried tomato


----------



## kungaloosh22

amberpi said:


> Boo! I actually like that place.


I'm disappointed, too. The food isn't my favorite (though I could always find something to enjoy). But we've always enjoyed the atmosphere and cocktails.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Emeril is soooooo 1999...like sun dried tomato



He absolutely is. I mean, he can go be with Wolfgang Puck and have some butternut squash (which I made last night and it was still delicious) something, but that place had solid sushi, which is hard to find around Uni (uni, get it?) or WDW.


----------



## mcd2745

lockedoutlogic said:


> Emeril is soooooo 1999...like sun dried tomato




So when the wrecking ball hits the place...will everyone yell "BAM!"?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New billboards on sunset boulevard 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-fantasmic-led-billboard-joins-new-billboards-sunset-blvd/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Update the the rumor earlier. Flights of wonder will close but the birds will stay and be part of a new version of the show.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Update the the rumor earlier. Flights of wonder will close but the birds will stay and be part of a new version of the show.


That I can get behind.  A new version of the show is fine (although I do enjoy the one they have), but removing it altogether would make me sad.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> He absolutely is. I mean, he can go be with Wolfgang Puck and have some butternut squash (which I made last night and it was still delicious) something, but that place had solid sushi, which is hard to find around Uni (uni, get it?) or WDW.


Lol...I still can enjoy emerils...and I still love pucks.

It's old...but still tastes good on occasion.

Unlike Cinderella, Tony's, primetime, and chef mickeys...which continue to suck as always.


----------



## Capang

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...I still can enjoy emerils...and I still love pucks.
> 
> It's old...but still tastes good on occasion.
> 
> Unlike Cinderella, Tony's, primetime, and chef mickeys...which continue to suck as always.


I can agree with you on 3 out of 4 of those. But primetime was pretty darn good when we were there. Not even close to Satuli, but still good (and relatively cheap in terms of disney).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...I still can enjoy emerils...and I still love pucks.
> 
> It's old...but still tastes good on occasion.
> 
> Unlike Cinderella, Tony's, primetime, and chef mickeys...which continue to suck as always.



We had a really good breakfast at cindy's.  Can't speak to the other meals though


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> We had a really good breakfast at cindy's.  Can't speak to the other meals though



Define "good breakfast"...cause the food blows and they whack you like $60 or something...

...I'll go with the oxford definition of "good" on this one...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Capang said:


> I can agree with you on 3 out of 4 of those. But primetime was pretty darn good when we were there. Not even close to Satuli, but still good (and relatively cheap in terms of disney).



Prime time was stale in the 1990's...but then all the other restaurants were better quality...

Now after the slide in effort prime time may actually be good


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> Define "good breakfast"...cause the food blows and they whack you like $60 or something...
> 
> ...I'll go with the oxford definition of "good" on this one...



We found it really tasty and our server was great who brought us multiple options to have.  We also went when two of our 3 kids were still free and they all loved it and there is something special to eating in the castle.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> We found it really tasty and our server was great who brought us multiple options to have.  We also went when two of our 3 kids were still free and they all loved it and *there is something special to eating in the castle.*



...just when I was gonna label slap you with a "down to earth" label...

It's fiberglass and concrete with smoking lounges below it...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...just when I was gonna label slap you with a "down to earth" label...
> 
> It's fiberglass and concrete with smoking lounges below it...


Of course it’s not a value/good place for adults but you’re telling me that little kids aren’t going find it pretty cool to eat in the castle?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Of course it’s not a value/good place for adults but you’re telling me that little kids aren’t going find it pretty cool to eat in the castle?



Oh I'll give you that...but theyre not the ones with the plastic that drove the prices to 1% of GDP


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...just when I was gonna label slap you with a "down to earth" label...
> 
> It's fiberglass and concrete with smoking lounges below it...


And people pay two hundred dollars a pop to watch grown men play a child’s game or have a jam session.

Not much that we spend money on as a “luxury” makes much sense


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...just when I was gonna label slap you with a "down to earth" label...
> 
> It's fiberglass and concrete with smoking lounges below it...


It's not about what it is, it's about what it represents. And yes, they get more than a pound of flesh for that little bit of suspension of reality.

Something can be both cool and overpriced. They are not mutually exclusive states.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> And people pay two hundred dollars a pop to watch grown men play a child’s game or have a jam session.
> 
> Not much that we spend money on as a “luxury” makes much sense



At a game...you're not required to convince yourself that a fantasy is real...key difference.

...unless you're a Jets fan


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Please, rest assured I understand the illusion...what I don't believe in is the suspension of COMMON sense for fantasy...the two can and should be mutually exclusive.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> At a game...you're not required to convince yourself that a fantasy is real...key difference.
> 
> ...unless you're a Jets fan





lockedoutlogic said:


> Please, rest assured I understand the illusion...what I don't believe in is the suspension of COMMON sense for fantasy...the two can and should be mutually exclusive.





lockedoutlogic said:


> Please, rest assured I understand the illusion...what I don't believe in is the suspension of COMMON sense for fantasy...the two can and should be mutually exclusive.


I think both of these have an element of escapism to them.

I agree that there’s a breaking point where the money spent even for an escape experience such as Disney becomes ridiculous (200 dollar rooms at pop for example). But I don’t think it’s really that ridiculous a justification that a lukewarm meal inside the castle isn’t a justifiable expense in a place like Disney


----------



## jknezek

lockedoutlogic said:


> Please, rest assured I understand the illusion...what I don't believe in is the suspension of COMMON sense for fantasy...the two can and should be mutually exclusive.


Common sense and fantasy don't belong together. By definition you at least lower your common sense to enjoy fantasy or you can't. Disney allows you to live a fantasy, at a price that tends to defy common sense. The more you want to immerse yourself in the fantsay, the more it will cost.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I think both of these have an element of escapism to them.
> 
> I agree that there’s a breaking point where the money spent even for an escape experience such as Disney becomes ridiculous (200 dollar rooms at pop for example). But I don’t think it’s really that ridiculous a justification that a lukewarm meal inside the castle isn’t a justifiable expense in a place like Disney



I am willing to anger my stomach and my wallet...but not at the same time.

Then it's 2 against 1


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jknezek said:


> Common sense and fantasy don't belong together. By definition you at least lower your common sense to enjoy fantasy or you can't. Disney allows you to live a fantasy, at a price that tends to defy common sense. The more you want to immerse yourself in the fantsay, the more it will cost.



Ahhh...but I don't think one need be immature or silly to enjoy escapism.  One can escape (fantasy is something that involves drool on your pillow) while setting reasonable boundaries where instinct still kicks in.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Update the the rumor earlier. Flights of wonder will close but the birds will stay and be part of a new version of the show.



That's different. Then the show isn't really closing, just being updated, and that's just fine.


----------



## skier_pete

Fell bad for LOLa kids....

"Dad, I really want to eat in the castle."
"It's fake and made of fiberglass. And overpriced and the food sucks. Eat your bagel."

The castle has been overpriced and the food has sucked literally for as long as it's been open. You are paying a premium to eat in the castle with princesses. And honestly the foods not bad though i admit we haven't eaten there in 5 years.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Fell bad for LOLa kids....
> 
> "Dad, I really want to eat in the castle."
> "It's fake and made of fiberglass. And overpriced and the food sucks. Eat your bagel."
> 
> The castle has been overpriced and the food has sucked literally for as long as it's been open. You are paying a premium to eat in the castle with princesses. And honestly the foods not bad though i admit we haven't eaten there in 5 years.


We didn't HATE the food in the castle the last time, just the fact that we couldn't have a glass of wine with our $100 meal....Coke and steak just doesn't do it for me.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...just when I was gonna label slap you with a "down to earth" label...
> 
> It's fiberglass and concrete with smoking lounges below it...



Well, yeah - but then you can say all of WDW is fake so why even go?  Just watch a movie at home 

Why is this "fake" no good but other "fake" is worth you time?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> We didn't HATE the food in the castle the last time, just the fact that we couldn't have a glass of wine with our $100 meal....Coke and steak just doesn't do it for me.....



Well, now you can have wine there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Fell bad for LOLa kids....
> 
> "Dad, I really want to eat in the castle."
> "It's fake and made of fiberglass. And overpriced and the food sucks. Eat your bagel."
> 
> The castle has been overpriced and the food has sucked literally for as long as it's been open. You are paying a premium to eat in the castle with princesses. And honestly the foods not bad though i admit we haven't eaten there in 5 years.



Like I said, we have only done breakfast but we thought the food was pretty good - and cool mobbed with the look on my kids face when they learned they were going to eat in the castle was totally worth it

Now that we have done it not sure if/when we will do it again but for that once at least it was good


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, now you can have wine there!


YAY!!!!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, yeah - but then you can say all of WDW is fake so why even go?  Just watch a movie at home
> 
> Why is this "fake" no good but other "fake" is worth you time?


Fake is good within reason...

Calling at 7 am 180 days out, a $250 getup at bibbidi, and cold eggs For $200 a table?

...stretching the boundaries of adult reasoning...I'm sure it's just me


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Fell bad for LOLa kids....
> 
> "Dad, I really want to eat in the castle."
> "It's fake and made of fiberglass. And overpriced and the food sucks. Eat your bagel."
> 
> The castle has been overpriced and the food has sucked literally for as long as it's been open. You are paying a premium to eat in the castle with princesses. And honestly the foods not bad though i admit we haven't eaten there in 5 years.



First...the bagel is the most overrated food in history...

And second, my wife took my daughter once to do the cutesy thing...I think she was 3...while my son and I went to tusker house...

Got a call talking about how pointless it was/a waste.   Got the same call from Norway a year earlier.

The princess meals are really just silly.  But...we are gonna go to the one at boardwalk this year...I do try these things...

I ask the kids where they want to go and we will go to one or so per trip...

The answers are ALWAYS the same:
Park Fare
Crystal Palace
Tusker House
Garden Grill

...now...what do all those places have in common?


----------



## Capang

lockedoutlogic said:


> First...the bagel is the most overrated food in history...
> 
> And second, my wife took my daughter once to do the cutesy thing...I think she was 3...while my son and I went to tusker house...
> 
> Got a call talking about how pointless it was/a waste.   Got the same call from Norway a year earlier.
> 
> The princess meals are really just silly.  But...we are gonna go to the one at boardwalk this year...I do try these things...
> 
> I ask the kids where they want to go and we will go to one or so per trip...
> 
> The answers are ALWAYS the same:
> Park Fare
> Crystal Palace
> Tusker House
> Garden Grill
> 
> ...now...what do all those places have in common?


The boardwalk one is actually one of the best character meals we have done. We did it a few weeks back and the food was surprisingly good, the price was waaaay less than crt or Akershus and it was actually fun even for the adults. Hope you and your family get at least a little enjoyment out of it.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> First...the bagel is the most overrated food in history...



You're dead to me, lol. (bagel and lox with a light schmear is the most perfect breakfast ever)

My dad was totally the dad who looked behind the curtain and explained how everything was done, from magic tricks in Vegas to how Snow White was still the same age as in the movie, etc. It increased the magic for me because it was so cool to know how it was all done.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> You're dead to me, lol. (bagel and lox with a light schmear is the most perfect breakfast ever)
> 
> My dad was totally the dad who looked behind the curtain and explained how everything was done, from magic tricks in Vegas to how Snow White was still the same age as in the movie, etc. *It increased the magic for me because it was so cool to know how it was all done.*



One of my refrains is that it's the design that's what makes it one of a kind...the Brain power that went into it.

I love the fantasy from the child's perspective...but when someone is 40 with more kids than are necessary...I have limited tolerance for immaturity.  You can escape and have fun without being a fool 365 days a year...limiting it to 7 seems a reasonable request...

...but I'm harsh


----------



## Pete M

amberpi said:


> You're dead to me, lol. (bagel and lox with a light schmear is the most perfect breakfast ever)
> 
> My dad was totally the dad who looked behind the curtain and explained how everything was done, from magic tricks in Vegas to how Snow White was still the same age as in the movie, etc. It increased the magic for me because it was so cool to know how it was all done.



gotta go with amber on this one, a great bagel (they are by far _not _all created equal) is simply to die for.

it's possible I'm in the minority, but Disney's fake stuff (and how they pull it off) usually impresses me more than if it was real.   guess it's the engineer in me.  They hire some incredibly skilled fiberglass and concrete guys and I frequently enjoy the queue/scenery more than the ride/food.  Heck, the best part of FoP for me was looking to the side and watching the all the people bouncing up and down in perfect unison.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Pete M said:


> gotta go with amber on this one, a great bagel (they are by far _not _all created equal) is simply to die for.
> 
> it's possible I'm in the minority, but Disney's fake stuff (and how they pull it off) usually impresses me more than if it was real.   guess it's the engineer in me.  They hire some incredibly skilled fiberglass and concrete guys and I frequently enjoy the queue/scenery more than the ride/food.  Heck, the best part of FoP for me was looking to the side and watching the all the people bouncing up and down in perfect unison.



I completely agree with you...

...except about the bagels - at least cheap ones - doughy, bland and 1000 useless calories


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> One of my refrains is that it's the design that's what makes it one of a kind...the Brain power that went into it.
> 
> I love the fantasy from the child's perspective...but when someone is 40 with more kids than are necessary...I have limited tolerance for immaturity.  You can escape and have fun without being a fool 365 days a year...limiting it to 7 seems a reasonable request...
> 
> ...but I'm harsh



Not to take this even further off topic but who exactly gets to decide how many kids are necessary?


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> One of my refrains is that it's the design that's what makes it one of a kind...the Brain power that went into it.
> 
> I love the fantasy from the child's perspective...but when someone is 40 with more kids than are necessary...I have limited tolerance for immaturity.  You can escape and have fun without being a fool 365 days a year...limiting it to 7 seems a reasonable request...
> 
> ...but I'm harsh



Is there a necessary number of kids for WDW? If so, the WDW police are going to upset with me so often running afoul of the law.

I'm so glad WDW owns SW, I can't wait to see what they do with it, but I hope I don't have my expectations set too high. I would love to see a "making of SWL" type of ... well, anything really.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pete M said:


> gotta go with amber on this one, a great bagel (they are by far _not _all created equal) is simply to die for.
> 
> it's possible I'm in the minority, but Disney's fake stuff (and how they pull it off) usually impresses me more than if it was real.   guess it's the engineer in me.  They hire some incredibly skilled fiberglass and concrete guys and I frequently enjoy the queue/scenery more than the ride/food.  Heck, the best part of FoP for me was looking to the side and watching the all the people bouncing up and down in perfect unison.



I think I like both - also an engineer and I love seeing how the rides and everything is done. I loved the attraction models they had in One Man's Dream for example ..... but I also just letting go for a bit and being in the moment and not thinking of bills and staff meetings, etc

As for FoP, I rode it twice - first time I looked back to take a look at the mechanics but the second time I just stayed facing forward and stayed immersed.  Enjoyed it both times but I think the second was even better just with how good that ride is


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Is there a necessary number of kids for WDW? If so, the WDW police are going to upset with me so often running afoul of the law.
> 
> I'm so glad WDW owns SW, I can't wait to see what they do with it, but I hope I don't have my expectations set too high. I would love to see a "making of SWL" type of ... well, anything really.



And I am afraid I have more kids than is "necessary"

I just hope there aren't population police at the entrance to SWGE that only let you in if you have the exact "necessary" number of kids 

Or maybe they can have a kid holding pen where you leave kids if you have too many or pick up some if you have too few


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to take this even further off topic but who exactly gets to decide how many kids are necessary?



That's a judgement call...but I'm coming up with a formula to help


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I am afraid I have more kids than is "necessary"
> 
> I just hope there aren't population police at the entrance to SWGE that only let you in if you have the exact "necessary" number of kids
> 
> Or maybe they can have a kid holding pen where you leave kids if you have too many or pick up some if you have too few



I think you got some good ideas here...


----------



## jade1

I'm surprised the buffets are this popular actually. No wonder they are always full pushing up the popularity and pricing.

Some on here are going every trip? Interesting indeed.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

jade1 said:


> I'm surprised the buffets are this popular actually. No wonder they are always full pushing up the popularity and pricing.
> 
> Some on here are going every trip? Interesting indeed.



Are you kidding?

Go over to the dining board at look at "here are my plans, any thoughts?" Threads...

They are LOADED with character meals...one after another.  Which I partially blame for a drop in food quality.  Why should they bring in innovative chefs and ingredients when people pack the cafeterias with animals?  Give em what they want.

I enjoy a character meal or two...it's definitely a nostalgic thing.  But my kids always ask for restaurants in epcot and downtown too...so I don't have to "limit" them...they've been fairly well trained.


----------



## jade1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Go over to the dining board at look at "here are my plans, any thoughts?" Threads...
> 
> They are LOADED with character meals...one after another.  Which I partially blame for a drop in food quality.  Why should they bring in innovative chefs and ingredients when people pack the cafeterias with animals?  Give em what they want.
> 
> I enjoy a character meal or two...it's definitely a nostalgic thing.  But my kids always ask for restaurants in epcot and downtown too...so I don't have to "limit" them...they've been fairly well trained.




Well I assumed it was popular with relatively new visitors asking the kids where they want to go etc, just wasn't aware of veterans as much.

Might have to try one again.




lockedoutlogic said:


> Got a call talking about how pointless it was/a waste.   Got the same call from Norway a year earlier.
> 
> The princess meals are really just silly.  But...we are gonna go to the one at boardwalk this year...I do try these things...
> 
> *I ask the kids where they want to go and we will go to one or so per trip..*.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or maybe they can have a kid holding pen where you leave kids if you have too many or pick up some if you have too few



They can just put all the kids in kennels...lol

Actually, I think that some adult only events would be pretty magical at WDW, close MK to 18 and up for a late night event or something a few times a year. Getting away from strollers would be very nice. OMG, now that I'm thinking of it, it'd be amazing. Since I was knocked down and bleeding yet again on my last trip by some stroller wielding *insert every non disney word you know and add some* dad that wasn't paying any attention, I'd pay a good bit of money for that. 

Guess I should go outside and tell some kids to get off my lawn...now where are my throwing rocks?


----------



## amberpi

jade1 said:


> Well I assumed it was popular with relatively new visitors asking the kids where they want to go etc, just wasn't aware of veterans as much.
> 
> Might have to try one again.



You can't trust @lockedoutlogic, the man hates bagels.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's a judgement call...but I'm coming up with a formula to help



Guess it makes sense to leave any judgement calls to Judgy McJudgerson


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland updates from @dina444444 


Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge

        

Splitsville


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> They can just put all the kids in kennels...lol
> 
> Actually, I think that some adult only events would be pretty magical at WDW, close MK to 18 and up for a late night event or something a few times a year. Getting away from strollers would be very nice. OMG, now that I'm thinking of it, it'd be amazing. Since I was knocked down and bleeding yet again on my last trip by some stroller wielding *insert every non disney word you know and add some* dad that wasn't paying any attention, I'd pay a good bit of money for that.
> 
> Guess I should go outside and tell some kids to get off my lawn...now where are my throwing rocks?



I'd be ok with the occasional adults only event ... and in reality the extra paid after hour and events were largely adults only given how late they were (based on all reports I read)


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> The answers are ALWAYS the same:
> Park Fare
> Crystal Palace
> Tusker House
> Garden Grill
> 
> ...now...what do all those places have in common?



I know, I know...good food!  Yeah, I'm with you - those are the only character meals we go to anymore, and we don't do more than one a trip if that. 

And you know I was just teasing you, but my point is simply this: Disney can get away with high prices and terrible food there because kids want to go and parents want to make them happy. We do all kinds of stupid things for our kids. Many probably only do it "once in a lifetime", while I'm sure a small percentage just think it's worth it to be in the castle. We've done it twice, both times on "Free Dining" back when it was a good deal. Don't know that I would go there again, but if someday I have a grand-daughter, maybe I'd go back. If I'm paying that kind of money for a meal, I'd rather go to Yachtsman's or Cali Grille, or Jiko, but I go to Disney all the time. It's not a huge restaurant and again they can get away with it. Even back in the 80s the place was overpriced (which at the time was probably $18 for dinner) and was terrible and it didn't even have characters.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Disneyland updates from @dina444444
> 
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> View attachment 280047 View attachment 280048 View attachment 280049 View attachment 280050 View attachment 280051 View attachment 280052 View attachment 280053 View attachment 280054
> 
> Splitsville
> 
> View attachment 280055 View attachment 280056



I had to unlike that one, to like it again. Makes me so excited!


----------



## danikoski

lockedoutlogic said:


> First...the bagel is the most overrated food in history...
> 
> And second, my wife took my daughter once to do the cutesy thing...I think she was 3...while my son and I went to tusker house...
> 
> Got a call talking about how pointless it was/a waste.   Got the same call from Norway a year earlier.
> 
> The princess meals are really just silly.  But...we are gonna go to the one at boardwalk this year...I do try these things...
> 
> I ask the kids where they want to go and we will go to one or so per trip...
> 
> The answers are ALWAYS the same:
> Park Fare
> Crystal Palace
> Tusker House
> Garden Grill
> 
> ...now...what do all those places have in common?



Mom and I did Akershus for our trip for breakfast. I was letting her live her dream...I wasn't super big into princesses when I was little, so the character meals we did were Cape May (with Goofy and Pluto) and Crystal Palace (I think, it involved Pooh and friends...I was 8 and on Disney overload). At any rate, this trip we did more mom and daughter stuff, including a princess meal. It was good...I see the draw, and it was cheaper than CRT and got us pretty much a walk on to FEA. Would I do it again, not sure. And my mom, who was really hoping for a granddaughter this year, is getting a grandson...not that boys can't like princesses, but I see Star Wars in his future 

We also did breakfast at Tusker House...love Tusker, although I relented and did breakfast for her...I prefer lunch or dinner. However, I still got curry chicken and saffron rice for breakfast! I would do Tusker again in a heart beat.

Now, give me a character meal in the Star Wars Cantina, and well, Disney can have my money...they wouldn't even need the big characters, just the vibe with some great actors as some of the aliens. Maybe Chewie...I like Chewie, and the droids could be some fun interaction. Forget the Sith and Jedi 

Edit: And a good New York style bagel, toasted and warm is not overrated. It is delicious...I have yet to find that good of a bagel, though, at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland is ready for Christmas


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Mom and I did Akershus for our trip for breakfast. I was letting her live her dream...I wasn't super big into princesses when I was little, so the character meals we did were Cape May (with Goofy and Pluto) and Crystal Palace (I think, it involved Pooh and friends...I was 8 and on Disney overload). At any rate, this trip we did more mom and daughter stuff, including a princess meal. It was good...I see the draw, and it was cheaper than CRT and got us pretty much a walk on to FEA. Would I do it again, not sure. And my mom, who was really hoping for a granddaughter this year, is getting a grandson...not that boys can't like princesses, but I see Star Wars in his future
> 
> We also did breakfast at Tusker House...love Tusker, although I relented and did breakfast for her...I prefer lunch or dinner. However, I still got curry chicken and saffron rice for breakfast! I would do Tusker again in a heart beat.
> 
> Now, give me a character meal in the Star Wars Cantina, and well, Disney can have my money...they wouldn't even need the big characters, just the vibe with some great actors as some of the aliens. Maybe Chewie...I like Chewie, and the droids could be some fun interaction. Forget the Sith and Jedi
> 
> Edit: And a good New York style bagel, toasted and warm is not overrated. It is delicious...I have yet to find that good of a bagel, though, at WDW.



Not sure if they will do a Star Wars character meal - at least not in the traditional sense.  As this is a new planet I don't think the main characters from the movies will be there

But the Cantina I am sure will have a bunch of aliens and "characters" in it but won't be like Luke and Leia stop by your table for a picture and an autograph


----------



## MommyinHonduras

lockedoutlogic said:


> I love the fantasy from the child's perspective...but when someone is 40 with more kids than are necessary...I have limited tolerance for immaturity.  You can escape and have fun without being a fool 365 days a year...limiting it to 7 seems a reasonable request...
> 
> ...but I'm harsh





TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to take this even further off topic but who exactly gets to decide how many kids are necessary?



I'm turning 40 and have 8 kids. Although several are not through the large chuck of adoption paperwork therefore only 4 can travel to Disney with us for this next trip.  I am thinking that would qualify for more than necessary but I would not have it any other way.  That said Disney is my vacation spot to no think about reality for awhile.  That said I also have not paid for any character meals but we did do SW dessert party last trip.  We love SW and will start saving for a trip after SW land opens after this trip.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if they will do a Star Wars character meal - at least not in the traditional sense.  As this is a new planet I don't think the main characters from the movies will be there
> 
> But the Cantina I am sure will have a bunch of aliens and "characters" in it but won't be like Luke and Leia stop by your table for a picture and an autograph


Characters from the movies will be there. They were in the model and they have said you’ll see familiar faces around the land. I agree though you won’t see a standard character meal here though. It’s not part of the immersion factor of this land.


----------



## mikeamizzle

I haven't been following the Star Wars construction updates out at DL for the last couple of months and I am shocked with the progess that has been made.

Thanks for the update Rteetz. Congrats on the AP also, I just got my first one this month as well.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MommyinHonduras said:


> I'm turning 40 and have 8 kids. Although several are *not through the large chuck of adoption paperwork therefore only 4 can trave*l to Disney with us for this next trip.  I am thinking that would qualify for more than necessary but I would not have it any other way.  That said Disney is my vacation spot to no think about reality for awhile.  That said I also have not paid for any character meals but we did do SW dessert party last trip.  We love SW and will start saving for a trip after SW land opens after this trip.



You are..of course...a Saint and in no way what I'm talking about.  I never scoff at social responsibility.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> As this is a new planet I don't think the main characters from the movies will be there.



With the Millenium Falcon sitting there, it's hard to argue against Chewie showing up. The thing with Star Wars though is that they don't even have to have main movie characters around to have the fans drooling. Have Ashoka Tano and fans would go nuts.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it makes sense to leave any judgement calls to Judgy McJudgerson



How much does the job pay?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if they will do a Star Wars character meal - at least not in the traditional sense.  *As this is a new planet I don't think the main characters from the movies will be there*
> 
> But the Cantina I am sure will have a bunch of aliens and "characters" in it but won't be like Luke and Leia stop by your table for a picture and an autograph



Read that sentence above and tell me how that makes any sense?

Star Wars fans don't want a "new planet"...it's some bizarre punt on disneys part that they're doing this anyway...trying to maintain claim to the Lucas material without acknowledging that the original 3 movies are the phenomena...

For merchandising purposes...of course...

No way they aren't trotting characters around.  None.

It's an expansion to an amusement park...not an "immersive new experience".

At least make the pickpocket go for the grab...don't hand him your wallet.


----------



## Madteaparty001

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's a judgement call...but I'm coming up with a formula to help



When the older kids have to become mom and dad 2.0 to the younger kids because mom and dad 1.0 had to many children to handle by themselves...that's when you have to many kids. (And this is coming from someone who's parents were 1 of 6 and 1 of 7.)

Money will factor into this equation as the more wealth a family has the more help that can be hired. 



MommyinHonduras said:


> I'm turning 40 and have 8 kids. Although several are not through the large chuck of adoption paperwork therefore only 4 can travel to Disney with us for this next trip.  I am thinking that would qualify for more than necessary but I would not have it any other way.  That said Disney is my vacation spot to no think about reality for awhile.  That said I also have not paid for any character meals but we did do SW dessert party last trip.  We love SW and will start saving for a trip after SW land opens after this trip.



You have my respect and admiration, my husband's grand parents fostered and adopted many children and adults in their lives, it takes a lot of strength and a lot of love.


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> Characters from the movies will be there. They were in the model and they have said you’ll see familiar faces around the land. I agree though you won’t see a standard character meal here though. It’s not part of the immersion factor of this land.



Fingers crossed none of those characters are from star wars episodes 1-3 (ie. clone wars), as my philosophy has been 'let's pretend these never happened.'


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Madteaparty001 said:


> Fingers crossed none of those characters are from star wars episodes 1-3 (ie. clone wars), as my philosophy has been 'let's pretend these never happened.'



You and everyone else born before the Star Wars "zero barrier" of 1992...

...and no...they continue to remake toys...but there are no references to clone movie characters in any new material at all...only the far Better cartoon series gets any references.


----------



## Planogirl

As long as younger Ben Kenobi and Darth Maul have a reason to exist, I can go for ignoring episodes 1-3. However episode 3 is OK to me. It's just hard to watch knowing that it came from the first two.

As a former true Star Wars nerd, I want the guys from 4-6 in some capacity. They are what made Star Wars.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Planogirl said:


> As long as younger Ben Kenobi and Darth Maul have a reason to exist, I can go for ignoring episodes 1-3. However episode 3 is OK to me. It's just hard to watch knowing that it came from the first two.
> 
> As a former true Star Wars nerd, I want the guys from 4-6 in some capacity. They are what made Star Wars.



I feel like leaving "some" of the nonsense in would be like having surgery to remove half the tumor...

I'd rather DJ dance parties with ewoks and jawas (let's face it...probably happening anyway...) over darth maul or "queen metal S&M dominatrix" anyway...


----------



## Madteaparty001

Planogirl said:


> As long as younger Ben Kenobi and Darth Maul have a reason to exist, I can go for ignoring episodes 1-3. However episode 3 is OK to me. It's just hard to watch knowing that it came from the first two.
> 
> As a former true Star Wars nerd, I want the guys from 4-6 in some capacity. They are what made Star Wars.



I remember my mom having boxes full of star wars books in the 90's, she would always tell me what new adventure Luke Skywalker was on. I only remember snippets but there's so much story that can be explored or created that I hope they don't only rely on the new actors to carry the franchise on.


----------



## Planogirl

lockedoutlogic said:


> I feel like leaving "some" of the nonsense in would be like having surgery to remove half the tumor...
> 
> I'd rather DJ dance parties with ewoks and jawas (let's face it...probably happening anyway...) over darth maul or "queen metal S&M dominatrix" anyway...


I don't know. Queen metal s&m dominatrix sounds kind of intriguing. 

You make a good point though. It's a shame because those movies could have been amazing in the right hands.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Madteaparty001 said:


> I remember my mom having boxes full of star wars books in the 90's, she would always tell me what new adventure Luke Skywalker was on. I only remember snippets but there's so much story that can be explored or created that *I hope they don't only rely on the new actors to carry the franchise on.*



I think that's all about bob igers ego...and another of the 500 reasons he need to go...

But I was wrong in part...there's this arrogance out of Kathy Kennedy and Abrahams I can't stand...like entitlement due to box office.

You're making sure things, kids...try to make them more memorable/less canned


----------



## Madteaparty001

Planogirl said:


> I don't know. Queen metal s&m dominatrix sounds kind of intriguing.
> 
> You make a good point though. It's a shame because those movies could have been amazing in the right hands.



I honestly think the biggest flaw in those movies was forcing 2 characters to have a romance in a context that made no sense with 2 actors that had no chemistry. It was a painful expierence to watch and I'm still trying to block the memory.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Planogirl said:


> I don't know. Queen metal s&m dominatrix sounds kind of intriguing.
> 
> You make a good point though. It's a shame because those movies could have been amazing in the right hands.



They had no plot...it was straightforward even for a 5 year old...

Vader = bad
Emperor = bad
Kenobi = good
Yoda = good
Leias mom = fox

That was it...8 hours for that...no further depth.

Wasn't there a 10 minute segment in empire Strikes back that covered ALL of that?   And the 1979 hologram was even cooler...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Madteaparty001 said:


> I honestly think the biggest flaw in those movies was forcing 2 characters to have a romance in a context that made no sense with 2 actors that had no chemistry. It was a painful expierence to watch and I'm still trying to block the memory.



That didn't help either...but the real problem was Lucasstien made obvious money grabs for 5 year olds because making something clever for all ages might have involved getting more talented people behind the camera.  Control Freak + greed


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Sorry...no more Star Wars talk...

Who has extra magic hours tomorrow?


----------



## Planogirl

lockedoutlogic said:


> They had no plot...it was straightforward even for a 5 year old...
> 
> Vader = bad
> Emperor = bad
> Kenobi = good
> Yoda = good
> Leias mom = fox
> 
> That was it...8 hours for that...no further depth.
> 
> Wasn't there a 10 minute segment in empire Strikes back that covered ALL of that?   And the 1979 hologram was even cooler...


Yes but the story of Vader could have still been intriguing. It was a flimsy story and poorly directed. A very good actress and a mediocre actor who at least tried hard ended up looking pretty awful.


----------



## Planogirl

Madteaparty001 said:


> I honestly think the biggest flaw in those movies was forcing 2 characters to have a romance in a context that made no sense with 2 actors that had no chemistry. It was a painful expierence to watch and I'm still trying to block the memory.


I agree. It was painful.

OK no more Star Wars talk. For now.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> over darth maul or "queen metal S&M dominatrix" anyway...



You keep breaking my heart. I should have stayed out later throwing rocks at children. I should never start at 3:00. Those are 2 of the best parts of the whole darn blasted series! Too bad Maul couldn't be from an especially long lived species and gotten with Leia, Kylo would have been even dreamier.


----------



## rteetz

Some nighttime Star Wars updates


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Some nighttime Star Wars updates
> 
> View attachment 280173 View attachment 280174 View attachment 280175


I saw these pics as well, and I find it strange that the trams are going through some type of gate. Has Disneyland started to store their trams in a different spot in preparation of the new structure?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> You keep breaking my heart. I should have stayed out later throwing rocks at children. I should never start at 3:00. Those are 2 of the best parts of the whole darn blasted series! Too bad Maul couldn't be from an especially long lived species and gotten with Leia, Kylo would have been even dreamier.



...no...they're really not...no depth characters...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> With the Millenium Falcon sitting there, it's hard to argue against Chewie showing up. The thing with Star Wars though is that they don't even have to have main movie characters around to have the fans drooling. Have Ashoka Tano and fans would go nuts.



Guess I meant the main face characters - but yeah, you could do Chewie and some of the bounty hunters and characters from Rebels or the Aftermath book series and people would still be excited

At first I was think you can't do a princess meal with out the main princesses but if they did a meal with Merida, Meg, Pocahontas, Jane, etc I bet it would be pretty popular


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I meant the main face characters - but yeah, you could do Chewie and some of the bounty hunters and characters from Rebels or the Aftermath book series and people would still be excited
> 
> At first I was think you can't do a princess meal with out the main princesses but if they did a meal with Merida, Meg, Pocahontas, Jane, etc I bet it would be pretty popular



Exactly. They already have rarely rolled out face characters such as Luke or Leia or Han or Finn or Rey or Anakin or Padme or whatever incarnation you want. (Only at Star Wars weekends really.) Instead you always get costume characters like Boba Fett, Darth Vader, Chewie, Kylo Ren.  I think that is what you will continue to get. That and droids. The fact is, it's hard to have a "Han Solo" meet and greet. In the end, he's not Harrison Ford. It's sort of like the Star Lord M&G, none of the CMs really look like Chris Pratt. It's much either to take an animated character and translate to a M&G (the princesses for instance) or one that's heavily made-up. (Some of the Jack Sparrow characters were pretty good.) So I think generally they will avoid having any of the human characters doing any kind of meets - unless it's a human character from one of the animated shows.

And as a comment, while talk of how they will run Star Wars land is appropriate, I would suggest that re-hashing how bad Episodes 1-3 are could be taken elsewhere, since there are always 6.5 million sites for this on the internet.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> And as a comment, while talk of how they will run Star Wars land is appropriate, I would suggest that re-hashing how bad Episodes 1-3 are could be taken elsewhere, since there are always *6.5 million sites* for this on the internet.



...so what does that tell you?


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> With the Millenium Falcon sitting there, it's hard to argue against Chewie showing up. The thing with Star Wars though is that they don't even have to have main movie characters around to have the fans drooling. Have Ashoka Tano and fans would go nuts.



If they had a special character deal either early morning or late night with Ahsoka, my husband would be there. 

They may not have typical character meals in SW:GE, but they will do something to make in the dough and capitalize on the characters. Beyond the rumored hotel, I see many extra paid event parties, with different levels of cost and immersion. Disney isn't going to let Star Wars fans leave money on the table...this is their cash cow and answer to Uni HP.


----------



## Pete M

amberpi said:


> You keep breaking my heart. I should have stayed out later throwing rocks at children. I should never start at 3:00. Those are 2 of the best parts of the whole darn blasted series! Too bad Maul couldn't be from an especially long lived species and gotten with Leia, Kylo would have been even dreamier.



Maul was still alive right up to Luke was in his early teens.  But you won't get the rest of his life in the movies, gotta watch the cartoons (he was in both clone wars and rebels) and read the comix for his story.


----------



## luisov

Watched Pixar's Coco yesterday. Truly their best film since Inside Out. Beautiful animation, an endearing story and wonderful characters. I have to say though, it felt extra special to me since I could relate to the culture being portrayed. Excelent research job by the studio.

I know it's not opening in the US for a few weeks. Just a chance to tell you that this is a not to be missed film.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Beauty and the Beast stage show for the Disney Dream:


----------



## skier_pete

luisov said:


> Watched Pixar's Coco yesterday. Truly Pixar's best film since Inside Out. Beautiful animation, beautiful story and wonderful characters. I have to say though, it felt extra special to me since I could relate to the culture being portrayed. Excelent research job by the studio.
> 
> I know it's not opening in the US for a few weeks. Just a chance to tell you that this is a not to be missed film.



Thanks for the heads up. I am really looking forward to this - in fact the only thing that turns me off is having to sit through the 20 minute Olaf TV Special. I hoped it is good, because we have to wait another 3 years for Pixar to give us something original. (Though I can't deny I am REALLY excited about the Incredibles sequel - and really NOT about Toy Story 4.)


----------



## luisov

********** said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am really looking forward to this - in fact the only thing that turns me off is having to sit through the 20 minute Olaf TV Special. I hoped it is good, because we have to wait another 3 years for Pixar to give us something original. (Though I can't deny I am REALLY excited about the Incredibles sequel - and really NOT about Toy Story 4.)



The Frozen short was cute. A little more geared towards the younger crowd, but still a cute Christmas special. The lenght was a little unnecessary though.

Then again, I don't really have much of a problem with Frozen, but I can imagine some people skipping the short altogether.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> The Frozen short was cute. A little more geared towards the younger crowd, but still a cute Christmas special. The lenght was a little unnecessary though.
> 
> Then again, I don't really have much of a problem with Frozen, but I can imagine some people skipping the short altogether.



And I can see some people going just for the short 

Thanks for your review - having seen the trailer I was a bit unsure as it looked oks beautiful but wasn't totally sold on the story as presented and afraid they would go for too many cheap jokes with the dog and bones, etc


----------



## Dean Marino

Just me - today, 10-29-2017? I see no NEWS - just commentary.
Please, if it's NEWS - label it, as our moderator has mandated.  This helps people looking for actual NEWS.


----------



## rteetz

Dean Marino said:


> Just me - today, 10-29-2017? I see no NEWS - just commentary.
> Please, if it's NEWS - label it, as our moderator has mandated.  This helps people looking for actual NEWS.


I haven’t mandated anything. Sundays usually don’t bring any news anyways. There is both against any commentary here.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

luisov said:


> Watched Pixar's Coco yesterday. Truly Pixar's best film since Inside Out. Beautiful animation, beautiful story and wonderful characters. I have to say though, it felt extra special to me since I could relate to the culture being portrayed. Excelent research job by the studio.
> 
> I know it's not opening in the US for a few weeks. Just a chance to tell you that this is a not to be missed film.



Oh, it's so good to hear this!  It's the film I've been anticipating most this year!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am really looking forward to this - in fact the only thing that turns me off is having to sit through the 20 minute Olaf TV Special. I hoped it is good, because we have to wait another 3 years for Pixar to give us something original. (Though I can't deny I am REALLY excited about the Incredibles sequel - and really NOT about Toy Story 4.)



I think I agree with you across the board here...

I don't think they handled the end of toy story 3 as well as they could have...and I feel like we got a reboot coming (something becoming disney go to)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Dean Marino said:


> Just me - today, 10-29-2017? I see no NEWS - just commentary.
> Please, if it's NEWS - label it, as our moderator has mandated.  This helps people looking for actual NEWS.



That's because there isn't actual news many days...if not most.  You're free to abstain...as always.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> the only thing that turns me off is having to sit through the 20 minute Olaf TV Special.



Good to know, reserved seating around here. Hmm theater bar first... Love options.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Filming to Take Place at Disney's Animal Kingdom on November 4


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...



Interesting - guess they are committed to that land (I have seen some rumors of Star war expansion and/or Fantasyland expansion encroaching on it) 

Would this be in addition to what is there or taking over Roger Rabbit?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - guess they are committed to that land (I have seen some rumors of Star war expansion and/or Fantasyland expansion encroaching on it)
> 
> Would this be in addition to what is there or taking over Roger Rabbit?


I have heard of a Fantasyland (specifically Frozen) expansion moving in on it too. 

Not sure what it would take up. It would need roughly 1.85 acres of space.


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...I still can enjoy emerils...and I still love pucks.
> 
> It's old...but still tastes good on occasion.
> 
> Unlike Cinderella, Tony's, primetime, and chef mickeys...which continue to suck as always.


Cinderella’s has been amazing every time I’ve gone (aka since last year just twice)


----------



## MissGina5

Hey all just stopping in as I’m at Disney World as we speak! If anyone is here message me! I’m so excited to hear that coco is good! And I know I’m late but I finally got to go on flight of passage and wow! I’ll like a trip report when I come home


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...



I guess Disney is really confident on Runaway Railway being a popular attraction.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

BigRed98 said:


> I guess Disney is really confident on Runaway Railway being a popular attraction.



Ugh. I wasn’t even excited about the ride going into DHS (not my style of animation) but I was decently excited about a DLR expansion of fantasyland and sounds like that’s not gonna happen then


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MissGina5 said:


> Cinderella’s has been amazing every time I’ve gone (aka since last year just twice)



You're fresh off the college program, right?

...not saying that means anything...but...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...



TOTS...but I wouldn't be shocked at this...they never leave a clone on the table.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Dean Marino said:


> Just me - today, 10-29-2017? I see no NEWS - just commentary.
> Please, if it's NEWS - label it, as our moderator has mandated.  This helps people looking for actual NEWS.





lockedoutlogic said:


> That's because there isn't actual news many days...if not most.  You're free to abstain...as always.



*NEWS*
There was very little news today

*RUMOR*
Check back tomorrow...there may be more news then...


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...


If this were true, it might just get me to WDW this upcoming year for our possible last trip instead of having to wait until 2019. I'd really like to avoid SW:GE.


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway to come to Toontown in Disneyland...



That's interesting. Considering that this is the second rumor that has Toontown being expanded, I'm assuming there might be some truth in it. If I recall, there's still a piece of land available even after Star Wars opens. The only question is whether they've figured out where to place the new firework launch area.

I'm okay with it. It'd be better if they had a different version for each coast, but that'd be a nice addition to the area anyway.


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - guess they are committed to that land (I have seen some rumors of Star war expansion and/or Fantasyland expansion encroaching on it)
> 
> Would this be in addition to what is there or taking over Roger Rabbit?



Oh no! That would be very sad!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Filming to Take Place at Disney's Animal Kingdom on November 4


No Tree of Life Awakenings -- that stinks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details about what’s going on in the Edison complex.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/three-new-restaurants-confirmed-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal has apparently bought 100 acres of land 

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...niversal-orlando-resortscoops-up-100.amp.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon closed today due to inclement weather 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/10/disneys-typhoon-lagoon-closed-today-due.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Tower of Terror projection concept art

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo-new-sunset-seasons-greetings-concept-art-toy-story-projections/


----------



## dina444444

*When Two Holidays Collide – Disneyland Photo and News Update*

http://micechat.com/174558-two-holidays-collide-disneyland-photo-news-update/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has apparently bought 100 acres of land
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...niversal-orlando-resortscoops-up-100.amp.html



Whether you love, hate, or are indifferent to Universal, you have to give them credit. They keep getting after it in Orlando and they seem to be willing to invest to keep pushing the Mouse House. As many have said, that's good for all of us.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> Whether you love, hate, or are indifferent to Universal, you have to give them credit. They keep getting after it in Orlando and they seem to be willing to invest to keep pushing the Mouse House. As many have said, that's good for all of us.


I still can't entice my kids in a Universal trip while we're in Orlando -- no interest.  We did visit Universal Hollywood... to see The Walking Dead attraction and the Psycho house.   

But I agree: competition = good for all.


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I still can't entice my kids in a Universal trip while we're in Orlando -- no interest.  We did visit Universal Hollywood... to see The Walking Dead attraction and the Psycho house.
> 
> But I agree: competition = good for all.


Not sure how old your kids are, but that might be something that comes with age.


----------



## Redcon1

lockedoutlogic said:


> Just to clarify...I'm not pooing on Disneyland...but the master planning in Florida that couldn't be done in Anaheim gives it an edge.
> 
> They want to build a hotel and that involves two parking decks and a loss of guest space...
> 
> Star Wars land is literally touching a freeway and on ramps...



I'd give the edge to DL, with a much better and more attraction-laden Fantasyland, superior Pirates, Fantasmic on the ROA, the Indy ride and holiday overlays on HM and SM. I also happen to think the comparatively smaller size of DL provides a quaintness that the MK doesn't have. 

Not that I really want to start(or continue (or do I? )) a DL vs. MK comparison again, but felt a need to offer my two cents(four cents in high season)on my favorite place on earth.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mom2rtk said:


> Not sure how old your kids are, but that might be something that comes with age.


That could totally be it.

But I will say I went to both Universal Hollywood and Universal Orlando in the early 90s and I was a few years old (have no memory of it though). Each time I went to FL the trip wasn't complete without Universal. So I guess it can also be just the interest levels too. Even now while I love Universal I can't really do simulator after simulator so my # of attractions I go on is smaller. My husband on the other hand loves the big rides. But either way I still find value to Universal and I've got no problem sitting and waiting for my husband to get off a ride that I didn't want to go on. We've done that at amusement parks like Six Flags and whatnot where I'm not going on a decent chunk of rides while others are.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has apparently bought 100 acres of land
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...niversal-orlando-resortscoops-up-100.amp.html


Harry Potter Hotel anyone?


----------



## Redcon1

amberpi said:


> You're dead to me, lol. (bagel and lox with a light schmear is the most perfect breakfast ever)
> 
> My dad was totally the dad who looked behind the curtain and explained how everything was done, from magic tricks in Vegas to how Snow White was still the same age as in the movie, etc. It increased the magic for me because it was so cool to know how it was all done.



Walt had no problem peeling back the curtains on how it was done on his TV show. Makes it more magical for me as well, to think how could someone be so creative and come up with those ideas in the first place and secondly, to make it all work so well!


----------



## BigRed98

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Ugh. I wasn’t even excited about the ride going into DHS (not my style of animation) but I was decently excited about a DLR expansion of fantasyland and sounds like that’s not gonna happen then



I hated that art style to at first but it's kinda growing on me after watching some of the new cartoon shorts.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details about what’s going on in the Edison complex.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/three-new-restaurants-confirmed-disney-springs/



Bleh, so it is confirmed we aren't getting the Disney property themed tunnels. Of course, people visiting WDW wouldn't want some adult oriented Disney themed bar. (heavy sarcasm)


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Tower of Terror projection concept art
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo-new-sunset-seasons-greetings-concept-art-toy-story-projections/


Could installation of equipment for this lead to the ride not running at full capacity? I saw a thread yesterday with lots of complaints that ToT was running at half capacity with at least 2 elevators shut down during much of last week.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, so it is confirmed we aren't getting the Disney property themed tunnels. Of course, people visiting WDW wouldn't want some adult oriented Disney themed bar. (heavy sarcasm)


I agree. I think they definitely were originally planned but something happened which led to the delays and now we are getting this.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think they definitely were originally planned but something happened which led to the delays and now we are getting this.



Isn't that kind of the tag line for most Disney construction projects? Hah


----------



## mikepizzo

Redcon1 said:


> Walt had no problem peeling back the curtains on how it was done on his TV show. Makes it more magical for me as well, to think how could someone be so creative and come up with those ideas in the first place and secondly, to make it all work so well!



I (obviously) didn't know Walt personally, but I'd have to imagine he didn't mind showing off what he was working on because he knew he his company would be pushing the envelope on the next thing anyways.  From everything I've read, the man never liked to do anything twice ("You can't top pigs with pigs.")

I'm picturing him not caring showing off what he's doing, because if/by the time Universal implements it on their own, he's already off onto the next thing.

I can also imagine that it forced him to try and constantly top what he was doing too.


----------



## Redcon1

Madteaparty001 said:


> Fingers crossed none of those characters are from star wars episodes 1-3 (ie. clone wars), as my philosophy has been 'let's pretend these never happened.'



Oh come on! Who wouldn't love a ride-through shooting gallery like TSMM, where the only target is Jar Jar Binks!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can now buy a banshee online

https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=banshee


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can now buy a banshee online
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=banshee


This is tempting me...Really tempting me...How much is the Banshee place holder in the Pandora shop? Trying to see if this is a good deal. I know AP discounts don't count towards the Banshee even at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is tempting me...Really tempting me...How much is the Banshee place holder in the Pandora shop? Trying to see if this is a good deal. I know AP discounts don't count towards the Banshee even at the parks.


$15 I think? That's what it was when I bought it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> $15 I think? That's what it was when I bought it.


So, buying it online is already more expensive than buying it in the park.


----------



## a4matte

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, so it is confirmed we aren't getting the Disney property themed tunnels. Of course, people visiting WDW wouldn't want some adult oriented Disney themed bar. (heavy sarcasm)



You just made me realize how much money I'd spend at a villains themed bar.

... and now I'm realizing how drunk I'd be leaving that place.


----------



## amberpi

Delano Fiedler said:


> Harry Potter Hotel anyone?


 
If so, take my money!


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think they definitely were originally planned but something happened which led to the delays and now we are getting this.



You have any personal theories?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> You have any personal theories?


Something fell through with the Walt’s aspect. Could have been the operator. Possibly Disney wasn’t going to or didn’t want to operate the location so instead someone else is under a new name and concept.


----------



## jknezek

amberpi said:


> If so, take my money!


Hard to believe they would put it on this parcel so far from the two attractions. It's much too big of a property for simply a hotel. The only reasonable explanation for a 575 acre parcel is another gate. For example, EPCOT is 300 acres, MK is 107, and DHS is 135. AK is 500 massive acres, but a lot of that is the safari and back areas.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> I agree. I think they definitely were originally planned but something happened which led to the delays and now we are getting this.



Yep, I thought they already has the concept planned as the 'Neverland Tunnels' and there was also a rumor about another Trader Sam's in Disney Springs


----------



## wareagle57

Redcon1 said:


> I'd give the edge to DL, with a much better and more attraction-laden Fantasyland, superior Pirates, Fantasmic on the ROA, the Indy ride and holiday overlays on HM and SM. I also happen to think the comparatively smaller size of DL provides a quaintness that the MK doesn't have.
> 
> Not that I really want to start(or continue (or do I? )) a DL vs. MK comparison again, but felt a need to offer my two cents(four cents in high season)on my favorite place on earth.



I agree with pretty much everything you said, and yet MK still edges out DL to me for some reason. I think it is largely due to the fact that Splash is my favorite ride and I much prefer the WDW version. I can't put my finger on why exactly, but the DL version just seems off. I also got literally soaked 3/4 times I rode last summer. I'm in the minority, but I also much prefer WDW's Space Mountain and Tomorrowland in general with the People Mover and the general feel to the land.


----------



## Pete M

Redcon1 said:


> Oh come on! Who wouldn't love a ride-through shooting gallery like TSMM, where the only target is Jar Jar Binks!



_I _would stand in a line for that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details about what’s going on in the Edison complex.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/three-new-restaurants-confirmed-disney-springs/




So I noticed it says "The location of the new restaurants is the space next to The Edison." .... so does this just mean only part of the building that is being constructed is technically "The Edison" or that this is a new structure(s)?


Oh, and not sure if there are any other WWE fans, but whenever I see the name "Enzo" I think of Enzo Amore and him serving Pizza at WDW:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I noticed it says "The location of the new restaurants is the space next to The Edison." .... so does this just mean only part of the building that is being constructed is technically "The Edison" or that this is a new structure(s)?
> 
> 
> Oh, and not sure if there are any other WWE fans, but whenever I see the name "Enzo" I think of Enzo Amore and him serving Pizza at WDW:


The white part of the complex are these places. The Edison is the brick part.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, so it is confirmed we aren't getting the Disney property themed tunnels. Of course, people visiting WDW wouldn't want some adult oriented Disney themed bar. (heavy sarcasm)



"Enzo’s Hideaway Tunnel Bar occupies the rum runner tunnels under Maria & Enzo’s. It will feature Prohibition-style cocktails and serve a menu of italian dishes." .... that seems like a pretty themed bar to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The white part of the complex are these places. The Edison is the brick part.



ok, thanks - so it isn't that the entire building is "the Edison" and then there are subsections within the one structure ... it is that there are separate entities within the one structure - one of which is the Edison and then 3 others ... so 4 total


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, thanks - so it isn't that the entire building is "the Edison" and then there are subsections within the one structure ... it is that there are separate entities within the one structure - one of which is the Edison and then 3 others ... so 4 total


----------



## SureAsLiz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, buying it online is already more expensive than buying it in the park.



The perch is $25 in the park


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SureAsLiz said:


> The perch is $25 in the park


I stand corrected. Thank you for the update.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> The perch is $25 in the park


Then that went up since I bought it. It wasn't that much when I bought it in May.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Enzo’s Hideaway Tunnel Bar occupies the rum runner tunnels under Maria & Enzo’s. It will feature Prohibition-style cocktails and serve a menu of italian dishes." .... that seems like a pretty themed bar to me



It is themed in general. I said themed to a Disney property. Since we had the rumors of the Neverland tunnels.

I can go to a themed bar/restaurant in my own city. I wanted Disney themed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It is themed in general. I said themed to a Disney property. Since we had the rumors of the Neverland tunnels.
> 
> I can go to a themed bar/restaurant in my own city. I wanted Disney themed.



ah, i thought you meant a themed bar on Disney property (land), not a Disney property (IP) themed bar ... I agree, though even with that name of "neverland" I never pictured it being super Peter Pan themed or anything, more just a fun name .... guess we will never know

Guess I will take what I can get ... Trader Sam's isn't really a Disney IP themed bar but is still really fun


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can now buy a banshee online
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=banshee



...I'll pass...I'm
Still saving up for that life sized bronze bust of jj abrams...to go next to my Trader sams haunted mansion cup...


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I will take what I can get ... Trader Sam's isn't really a Disney IP themed bar but is still really fun



I beg to differ.  Drink enough of them Uh -OA's at Trader Sams and you could very well witness the Macaw's from the Tiki room flying overhead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I beg to differ.  Drink enough of them Uh -OA's at Trader Sams and you could very well witness the Macaw's from the Tiki room flying overhead.



yeah, and obviously even the name is the same as Trader Sam from the Jungle Cruise and they have some stuff that was in the Adventurer's Club there - so there is some connection


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Filming to Take Place at Disney's Animal Kingdom on November 4



Well,  it looks like they didn't cancel Rivers of Light - which is good. We unfortunately are stuck dealing with whatever filming they are doing that day.


----------



## Redcon1

wareagle57 said:


> I agree with pretty much everything you said, and yet MK still edges out DL to me for some reason. I think it is largely due to the fact that Splash is my favorite ride and I much prefer the WDW version. I can't put my finger on why exactly, but the DL version just seems off. I also got literally soaked 3/4 times I rode last summer. I'm in the minority, but I also much prefer WDW's Space Mountain and Tomorrowland in general with the People Mover and the general feel to the land.



I'll agree on WDW's tomorrow edge over DL's, but overall I still feel like I'm more at home at DL. One reason could be that I've been going there since the 60's, so it holds more memories for me. I also think DL utilizes their limited space extremely well and doesn't feel overly crowded or claustrophobic, more like cozy.


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> If so, take my money!



Oh...don't worry, they will...


----------



## skier_pete

Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I thought they already has the concept planned as the 'Neverland Tunnels' and there was also a rumor about another Trader Sam's in Disney Springs



Yeah, pretty sure the Disney Springs policy is "Take anything imaginative and interesting and squash it to something generic."

Was so looking forward to the Edison and Neverland Tunnels concept, but now they are opening not one, not two, but three generic sounding italian places. Yay! Oh well, less time I need to spend at Disney Springs.


----------



## afan

********** said:


> Well,  it looks like they didn't cancel Rivers of Light - which is good. We unfortunately are stuck dealing with whatever filming they are doing that day.



Last year they were filming in front of the tree of life so it didn't really affect much. We saw one of the girls from decedants, not mal/dove cameron the other one, getting ready to film but it wasn't that crowded and I don't know that we would have noticed if we hadn't been looking for it. It wasn't anything like the stage at mk. Even at epcot it was out of the way and we had to follow kelly clarksons voice to find the stage. Unless they are having someone perform it should be fine. I think it was just hosting bits recorded in ak if I remember the tv shows.


----------



## skier_pete

Yeah, if you could actually be part of the taping, it might be cool, but the fact that you can't be just makes it annoying. However, the stuff that's cancelled isn't a big deal.


----------



## koala1966

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, so it is confirmed we aren't getting the Disney property themed tunnels. Of course, people visiting WDW wouldn't want some adult oriented Disney themed bar. (heavy sarcasm)


I'm so annoyed about this - it sounds way more ordinary than I hoped it would be


----------



## koala1966

********** said:


> Yeah, if you could actually be part of the taping, it might be cool, but the fact that you can't be just makes it annoying. However, the stuff that's cancelled isn't a big deal.


If I'm not mistaken, guests used to be invited to be in the tapings but wouldn't stay put so they stopped doing that


----------



## CJK

Is 'Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire Hyper-REality Experience' ending on Feb. 15th in Disney Springs, or is it expected to extend beyond that date? I noticed that tickets are only available through Feb. 15th, and wondered if it was really ending that fast. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Is 'Star Wars: Secrets of the Empire Hyper-REality Experience' ending on Feb. 15th in Disney Springs, or is it expected to extend beyond that date? I noticed that tickets are only available through Feb. 15th, and wondered if it was really ending that fast. Thanks!


It is a limited engagement so its possible it could end then.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> It is a limited engagement so its possible it could end then.



I would think that its a test period to drive demand...it will be there as long as the credit cards want it


----------



## lockedoutlogic

koala1966 said:


> I'm so annoyed about this - it sounds way more ordinary than I hoped it would be



I get that...but you shouldnt be surprised.

I like the food...but the rest of "disney springs" is beyond ordinary...just another Florida outdoor mall in so many ways.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> I would think that its a test period to drive demand...it will be there as long as the credit cards want it


Just bought my ticket...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Just bought my ticket...



Yeah...I'm gonna get them too...since I haven't gotten any rsvps for the much requested guest lecture/beer pong tourney I'm hosting at the territory lounge in February...

...pity


----------



## rteetz

*News

PHOTOS: Oakley Store Opens at Disney Springs*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Paddlefish at Disney Springs Announces Rooftop Beer Dinner Event on Nov. 6*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney & ABC is Expanding “25 Days of Christmas” Beyond Freeform*


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Paddlefish at Disney Springs Announces Rooftop Beer Dinner Event on Nov. 6*



Great Idea and not a bad price, although one would expect the fourth course to differ from the third course just a little???


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Expansion underway at Old Port Royale

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ys-caribbean-beach-resort-old-port-royale.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Wine Bar George

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photos-wine-bar-george-construction-update-october-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
DisneyQuest demo nears completion

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photos-disneyquest-demolition-nears-completion-disney-springs/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Expansion underway at Old Port Royale
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ys-caribbean-beach-resort-old-port-royale.htm



...as I feared...they're building a timeshare and gonna tell people to go get chicken fingers at a 1987 built moderate.

I know what some of you are thinking: "maybe it will be really nice?!?"

Maybe...but then what's that martinique room gonna cost?


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...as I feared...they're building a timeshare and gonna tell people to go get chicken fingers at a 1987 built moderate.
> 
> I know what some of you are thinking: "maybe it will be really nice?!?"
> 
> Maybe...but then what's that martinique room gonna cost?


The DVC is separate from CBR.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> The DVC is separate from CBR.



Why expand opr for 400 LESS rooms?

"If you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains - however unlikely - must be the truth"


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> The DVC is separate from CBR.



Yeah, I think getting check in over to the main building was the main plan, and I would suspect moving the dining back and over by the water to be a consequence of that.  How check in was separate was kind of strange.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, I think getting check in over to the main building was the main plan, and I would suspect moving the dining back and over by the river to be a consequence of that.  How check in was separate was kind of strange.



Check in HAS to be demoed...that's not even debateable.

I get the rear expansion for GSO...but the lakeside has to be facilities.

Here are the reasonable options:
1. Expansion to partially service dvc
2. Expansion to increase the price of Caribbean
3. Both

None are "good"...if we're honest.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Check in HAS to be demoed...that's not even debateable.
> 
> None are "good"...if we're honest.



I may agree with  "none are good" if $$$$ is your main concern.  To many it is, not to all.   I am not a fan of CBR or CSR anyway, but I would pay a little more money to stay at POFQ if they added a sit down restaurant on the river.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> I may agree with  "none are good" if $$$$ is your main concern.  To many it is, not to all.   I am not a fan of CBR or CSR anyway, but I would pay a little more money to stay at POFQ *if they added a sit down restaurant* on the river.



True story: they had one


----------



## mcd2745

lockedoutlogic said:


> Check in HAS to be demoed...that's not even debateable.



While I agree....is there really any difference if you now check-in at OPR as opposed to the Customs House and your room is over in Jamaica 41?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mcd2745 said:


> While I agree....is there really any difference if you now check-in at OPR as opposed to the Customs House and your room is over in Jamaica 41?



You're in my wheelhouse now...

The customs house was the worst idea in disney hotel history...it was a mistake from the start.  As evidenced by them never doing it again.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> True story: they had one



Oh, I ate there albeit not on the water..... True Story, I always used to do my laundry at Mardy Grogs if you know what I mean.  And while sitting there I told the bartenders they should have put this thing down at the other end of the pool with an open view of the river and the boats going by.  Perfect place for a pool bar!


----------



## mcd2745

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're in my wheelhouse now...
> 
> The customs house was the worst idea in disney hotel history...it was a mistake from the start.  As evidenced by them never doing it again.




Agree it was a bad idea. However, unless you opt to bypass the "traditional" check-in at a front desk altogether (which is what they want everyone to do at all resorts, anyway), no matter where you check in at CBR (OPR or Customs House), you're still going to be a good distance from your room and have the same issues. (And I'm a big CBR fan, BTW)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I ate there albeit not on the water..... True Story, I always used to do my laundry at Mardy Grogs if you know what I mean.  And while sitting there I told the bartenders they should have put this thing down at the other end of the pool with an open view of the river and the boats going by.  Perfect place for a pool bar!



Lol...I've done so much laundry at gurgling suitcase and big river over the years that I feel like I should have been paid for it...


----------



## Tigger's ally

mcd2745 said:


> While I agree....is there really any difference if you now check-in at OPR as opposed to the Customs House and your room is over in Jamaica 41?



Yes there is.  One, we usually check in early and ride a bus to a park.  While it wasn't a long walk to Barbado's bus stop, it wasn't right outside.  And, I usually check in while the wife goes to shop.  It usually is my first few minutes of peace and quiet that morning.


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Lol...I've done so much laundry at gurgling suitcase and big river over the years that I feel like I should have been paid for it...



My wife didn't buy the laundry at gurgling suitcase.  She led me to the laundry room in our villa.  I had to use the "fishing stories" to get there.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Paddlefish at Disney Springs Announces Rooftop Beer Dinner Event on Nov. 6*





Tigger's ally said:


> Great Idea and not a bad price, although one would expect the fourth course to differ from the third course just a little???



I have often thought they should open a craft beer bar at the American Pavilion in EPCOT and host beer pairing dinners there ... but if they are going to start doing that at Paddlefish I will take it.  And $65 for the entire thing, including the take home pint glass really isn't bad and cheaper than many beer pairing dinners near me and nice they are going with a lesser known/used brewery


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have often thought they should open a craft beer bar at the American Pavilion in EPCOT and host beer pairing dinners there ... but if they are going to start doing that at Paddlefish I will take it.  And $65 for the entire thing, including the take home pint glass really isn't bad and cheaper than many beer pairing dinners near me and nice they are going with a lesser known/used brewery



The price is right about what it is here too.  The ones that I have been to around the midwest have options where you just do the beer flights and tastings or have dinner too.  Just surprised they weren't a little higher considering Paddlefish normal pricing.


----------



## sachilles

They ought to be checking you into your room at MCO while you are waiting for your magical express bus.


----------



## mcd2745

sachilles said:


> They ought to be checking you into your room at MCO while you are waiting for your magical express bus.



They used to that for Disney Cruise Line as you waited for the bus to take you to Port Canaveral. It was great. It's very disappointing that they discontinued that.


----------



## Phicinfan

Well just watched @rteetz on the pod cast, nicely done!  But you had the golden opportunity to really push some "interesting" rumors.....  Jeez have some fun kid, lead them around for a while


----------



## dlavender

Phicinfan said:


> Well just watched @rteetz on the pod cast, nicely done!  But you had the golden opportunity to really push some "interesting" rumors.....  Jeez have some fun kid, lead them around for a while



If he did that, he could at least say he was Jim Hill for Halloween


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Well just watched @rteetz on the pod cast, nicely done!  But you had the golden opportunity to really push some "interesting" rumors.....  Jeez have some fun kid, lead them around for a while


Nerves kicked in


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom Update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/10/photo...bell-merchandise-halloween-party-club-33-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Imagineer Joe Rohde to Headline Disney and Urbanism Conference in Los Angeles


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Well just watched @rteetz on the pod cast, nicely done!  But you had the golden opportunity to really push some "interesting" rumors.....  Jeez have some fun kid, lead them around for a while





rteetz said:


> Nerves kicked in



I believe that is your first time, right Ryan?  I thought you did quite good, especially as you got going keeping up with them as obviously Pete and John aren't shy to talk, etc.

I hope they keep doing this and it just improves over time.  I know in the past when they would touch on the article and rumors without you there I would often be screaming at the computer screen that they are getting things wrong and why isn't Ryan there to correct them - so this is progress!  


I agree with Pete though that you should have been in costume


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> You're fresh off the college program, right?
> 
> ...not saying that means anything...but...


I am not actually! I’ve never worked at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe that is your first time, right Ryan?  I thought you did quite good, especially as you got going keeping up with them as obviously Pete and John aren't shy to talk, etc.
> 
> I hope they keep doing this and it just improves over time.  I know in the past when they would touch on the article and rumors without you there I would often be screaming at the computer screen that they are getting things wrong and why isn't Ryan there to correct them - so this is progress!
> 
> 
> I agree with Pete though that you should have been in costume


Yes this was my first time. I’d be happy to be on again if they’d have me. 

I don’t know if I could have topped their costumes. I’m more of a Christmas guy anyways.


----------



## BigRed98

Phicinfan said:


> Well just watched @rteetz on the pod cast, nicely done!  But you had the golden opportunity to really push some "interesting" rumors.....  Jeez have some fun kid, lead them around for a while





rteetz said:


> Nerves kicked in



What podcast? Was @rteetz on the dis unplugged live news show today? I've been in class the whole afternoon so I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> What podcast? Was @rteetz on the dis unplugged live news show today? I've been in class the whole afternoon so I haven't watched it yet.


Yes I was


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Yes I was



That's awesome, now it's a must watch. I'm going to watch that later after I get some studying done.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Yes this was my first time. I’d be happy to be on again if they’d have me.
> 
> I don’t know if I could have topped their costumes. I’m more of a Christmas guy anyways.



Where do I find this?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Where do I find this?


Disunplugged.com


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...as I feared...they're building a timeshare and gonna tell people to go get chicken fingers at a 1987 built moderate.
> 
> I know what some of you are thinking: "maybe it will be really nice?!?"
> 
> Maybe...but then what's that martinique room gonna cost?



I guess I still have more positive vibes that Riviera will be primarily separate from CBR. I think what they are doing here is priming CBR for a cost bump. Direct access to Epcot and DHS and improved amenities = 20% price increase.  Personally, can't see as long as the layout and room sizes don't change that this would be worth it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Paddlefish at Disney Springs Announces Rooftop Beer Dinner Event on Nov. 6*



The good news: I'll be in Disney for this!  The bad news: Not a fan of Oysters or Clams, and most places mess up Shrimp - so I'm going to end up taking a pass at $65 for beer and apple cobbler. 



BigRed98 said:


> What podcast? Was @rteetz on the dis unplugged live news show today? I've been in class the whole afternoon so I haven't watched it yet.



Oh man, I never listen to the podcast anymore. (I did for a while, but when they went to video, I didn't have the time to watch, and listening to a video never works well.) Might have to check this one out to see our fearless leader.

If you are going to be a true "Disney rumor" podcast guy, you gotta start making stuff up. (*cough* Jimhill *cough*)


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> The good news: I'll be in Disney for this!  The bad news: Not a fan of Oysters or Clams, and most places mess up Shrimp - so I'm going to end up taking a pass at $65 for beer and apple cobbler



Hey, they corrected the fourth course now....and it might hit your belly.. I could eat the clams, shrimp and pork.....

*FOURTH COURSE*
Pork Two Ways – coffee dusted loin, stout braised Kurobuta belly
_Pairing: Freedom Ride Stout_


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Star Wars: The Last Jedi Official International Trailer #1!
*
My first thoughts...Most of this trailer is the same from the trailers we have already seen. I think I noticed some different dialogue in this trailer coming from Po and a little extended look into some scenes. I would also like to point out that this confirms C-3PO will be in another movie.


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...I'm gonna get them too...since I haven't gotten any rsvps for the much requested guest lecture/beer pong tourney I'm hosting at the territory lounge in February...
> 
> ...pity


I may need to rearrange my itinerary......


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More info on the Tiger cubs born a while back

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-efforts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170028A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> What podcast? Was @rteetz on the dis unplugged live news show today? I've been in class the whole afternoon so I haven't watched it yet.



Um, @rteetz was the star ... well, other than Pete dressed as Bruce Vallance


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I guess I still have more positive vibes that Riviera will be primarily separate from CBR. I think what they are doing here is priming CBR for a cost bump. Direct access to Epcot and DHS and improved amenities = 20% price increase.  Personally, can't see as long as the layout and room sizes don't change that this would be worth it.



You may be right...
...and that still sucks.  Caribbean at $350 a night is laughable...your dead great aunt chainsmoked in that room in the 80's...

It's baked into the concrete...as is all the air conditioner sweat and storm water that has soaked in under the carpet for decades...nothing will ever change that at the super 8.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Yes this was my first time. I’d be happy to be on again if they’d have me.
> 
> I don’t know if I could have topped their costumes. I’m more of a Christmas guy anyways.



Besides being a Christmas guy, great job! Happy for you to get more exposure!


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> You may be right...
> ...and that still sucks.  Caribbean at $350 a night is laughable...your dead great aunt chainsmoked in that room in the 80's...
> 
> It's baked into the concrete...as is all the air conditioner sweat and storm water that has soaked in under the carpet for decades...nothing will ever change that at the super 8.



Insert my usual comments about exterior doors always just being a "motel."


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Insert my usual comments about exterior doors always just being a "motel."



...I just assumed you would...so I didn't bother


----------



## BigRed98

Just watched the Dis unplugged news show and you did a great job @rteetz hopefully they have you on again!


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Just watched the Dis unplugged news show and you did a great job @rteetz hopefully they have you on again!


Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Yes this was my first time. I’d be happy to be on again if they’d have me.
> 
> I don’t know if I could have topped their costumes. I’m more of a Christmas guy anyways.


Sounds like a Jack Skellington costume might be in order!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Mickeys Birthday in the parks! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-mouses-birthday-at-disney-parks-november-18/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Decor in Echo Lake has appeared!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...on-echo-lake-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Celebrate Mickeys Birthday in the parks!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-mouses-birthday-at-disney-parks-november-18/



That's also Dapper Day at MK so the park is going to be a mess


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Decor in Echo Lake has appeared!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...on-echo-lake-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



I really love the 40's/50's style deer decorations in the landscaping, they're so cute and remind me of ornaments my grandmother put on her tree.


----------



## dina444444

*Rumor*

Cars Land Attractions Getting Christmas Overlays for the First Time in 2017

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/cars-land-attractions-getting-christmas-overlays-first-time-2017/


----------



## RhodyOrange

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ws...heaters-on-star-wars-the-last-jedi-1509528603

Nothing really surprising in the article, but it’s an interesting read on how powerful Disney’s film studio is. They quote someone saying it’s the most powerful in US history with the possible exception of MGM in the 1930’s.


----------



## Irish_Mike

There's a new piece of concept art depicting Coronado Spring's tower lobby/new check-in location. It's definitely more Contemporary, less Coronado Springs.


----------



## dina444444

RhodyOrange said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ws...heaters-on-star-wars-the-last-jedi-1509528603
> 
> Nothing really surprising in the article, but it’s an interesting read on how powerful Disney’s film studio is. They quote someone saying it’s the most powerful in US history with the possible exception of MGM in the 1930’s.


Article is behind WSJ’s pay wall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> There's a new piece of concept art depicting Coronado Spring's tower lobby/new check-in location. It's definitely more Contemporary, less Coronado Springs.



yeah, my initial reaction is that it looks very nice ... but like a very nice hotel that could be anywhere and not very Disney-ish ... and a lot of the updates seem to be heading that way (even the refurbs at POP, if it wasn't for the couple of images on the wall/headboard would just look like a modern hotel room anywhere


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, my initial reaction is that it looks very nice ... but like a very nice hotel that could be anywhere and not very Disney-ish ... and a lot of the updates seem to be heading that way (even the refurbs at POP, if it wasn't for the couple of images on the wall/headboard would just look like a modern hotel room anywhere



I'm with you on that.

I wish they would leave more Disney touches in these refurbs.


----------



## STLstone

dlavender said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> I wish they would leave more Disney touches in these refurbs.


I'd be willing to compromise and let the rooms get sanitized, but only if they kept all of the common areas highly-themed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> I wish they would leave more Disney touches in these refurbs.





STLstone said:


> I'd be willing to compromise and let the rooms get sanitized, but only if they kept all of the common areas highly-themed.



Personally I would like both - and it doesn't mean it needs to be Mickey heads everywhere ... just something highly themed that I can't find elsewhere

We were fortunate enough to stay at the Contemporary a few years ago and I really disliked how the rooms had minimal Disney touches to them (now the fact we could open up the blinds and see the Magic Kingdom obviously made it feel more Disney .... but the room on it own felt like it could be anywhere

I do get that some people don't want the hyper theming so I am not saying there cannot be anything on property that isn't hyper themed ... just feels like every refurb or new construction is heading this way


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Personally I would like both - and it doesn't mean it needs to be Mickey heads everywhere ... just something highly themed that I can't find elsewhere
> 
> We were fortunate enough to stay at the Contemporary a few years ago and I really disliked how the rooms had minimal Disney touches to them (now the fact we could open up the blinds and see the Magic Kingdom obviously made it feel more Disney .... but the room on it own felt like it could be anywhere
> 
> I do get that some people don't want the hyper theming so I am not saying there cannot be anything on property that isn't hyper themed ... just feels like every refurb or new construction is heading this way



One of the things we enjoyed about the all stars when we stayed there was the "cheesiness" of the rooms.  

The kids really loved it, and you definitely knew where you were in those rooms. 

You'd also return to find your kids toys arranged playfully and a disney towel creation (but I digress)...

I don't know why they are scaling back so..


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Twice as Many Alligators Captured on Walt Disney World Property Since 2016 Attack


----------



## RhodyOrange

dina444444 said:


> Article is behind WSJ’s pay wall.


Ah, apologies. I didn’t realize.


----------



## rteetz

*News

NEW Alex and Ani Holiday Charms Now Available*


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, my initial reaction is that it looks very nice ... but like a very nice hotel that could be anywhere and not very Disney-ish ... and a lot of the updates seem to be heading that way (even the refurbs at POP, if it wasn't for the couple of images on the wall/headboard would just look like a modern hotel room anywhere



For those of us who find most WDW hotels "too much" this could hit a lot of people the right way. Interior doors! I actually really like CRS and if they plus it at the Riveria, I think it could be awesome!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando & Loews to Unveil New Hotel Plans Later This Year


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Entertainment Now Available in the Canada Pavilion at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Rehearsals Taking Place at Magic Kingdom Through Nov. 9


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, my initial reaction is that it looks very nice ... but like a very nice hotel that could be anywhere and not very Disney-ish ... and a lot of the updates seem to be heading that way (even the refurbs at POP, if it wasn't for the couple of images on the wall/headboard would just look like a modern hotel room anywhere



See, what I've always enjoyed about the deluxe lobbies and hotels is that you can still see the Disney touches if you look close enough (The carpets in the Beach Club having Flounder and Sebastian, the Mickey totem at Wilderness Lodge), but it's not in your face and over the top. That's what I'd have liked to see from this Coronado renovation. A more subdued look that incorporates the colors and art style of the hotel, maybe throw some art on the walls.

Instead, I agree that the concept looks like Disney copy and pasted a Hilton lobby and just added a couple spots of color to look sleek.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New permits show more detail about Caribbean Beach work

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...-beach-old-port-royale-area-redevelopment.htm


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Twice as Many Alligators Captured on Walt Disney World Property Since 2016 Attack


Too bad the news story doesn't suggest if this is because of more alligators or simply more trapping.


----------



## dlavender

OKW Lover said:


> Too bad the news story doesn't suggest if this is because of more alligators or simply more trapping.



It points out that they upped the amount that they were allowed to remove.  

I wonder what the limit actually is?  

And if the sole reason for the increased removal is just raising the limit...


----------



## OKW Lover

dlavender said:


> It points out that they upped the amount that they were allowed to remove.
> 
> I wonder what the limit actually is?
> 
> And if the sole reason for the increased removal is just raising the limit...


Yeah, that's not at all clear.  They don't say what the old limit was and how close to that limit the removals at WDW were during that time.  So its hard to know if the increase is the result of a higher limit (and how close they are to the new limit) or just more actively removing the critters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> For those of us who find most WDW hotels "too much" this could hit a lot of people the right way. Interior doors! I actually really like CRS and if they plus it at the Riveria, I think it could be awesome!



I totally get that - and even before I know some people preferred that.  Just feels like *every* refurb/new construction is headed this way and I wouldn't want all the hotels to be like this


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get that - and even before I know some people preferred that.  Just feels like *every* refurb/new construction is headed this way and I wouldn't want all the hotels to be like this



I adore the very small touches...I think this allows for the small things while still being a normal hotel, or so I hope. It could be a win/win. The hidden mickeys could just be in grey and white. It could be amazing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I adore the very small touches...I think this allows for the small things while still being a normal hotel, or so I hope. It could be a win/win. The hidden mickeys could just be in grey and white. It could be amazing!



and see, that is what they have in the Contemporary and it isn't *enough* for me ... so I think they should definitely have some hotels like that just not all of them - and seems like all updates/new projects are heading that way

But obviously they have a bunch of stats and data - and perhaps that shows that I am in the minority and I need to get with the program 

... either that or they will start having all the rooms plain and then you can customize your experience/level of Disneyfication - none, subtle, significant, crazy pants, etc ..... all for a nominal upcharge of course


----------



## bladiator

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... either that or they will start having all the rooms plain and then you can customize your experience/level of Disneyfication - none, subtle, significant, crazy pants, etc ..... all for a nominal upcharge of course



Every room will just be plain white walls and then you get to pick the projection overlay you want for $49.95/night.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> and see, that is what they have in the Contemporary and it isn't *enough* for me ... so I think they should definitely have some hotels like that just not all of them - and seems like all updates/new projects are heading that way
> 
> But obviously they have a bunch of stats and data - and perhaps that shows that I am in the minority and I need to get with the program
> 
> ... either that or they will start having all the rooms plain and then you can customize your experience/level of Disneyfication - none, subtle, significant, crazy pants, etc ..... all for a nominal upcharge of course



So funny! The CR is still almost "too much" for me. If they got rid of Chef Mickeys and the noise and children surrounding it, I'd be more into staying onsite. The over the top nature of WDW hotels pushes ME, just one consumer, to the Swolphin, Grand Cypress, and Ritz. I grew up at the CR though until the Swolphine opened, my folks are WDW singular in my exact same way. Nostalagia of a different kind, eh?

Regardless, this resort could strike a neat balance, and I'm excited...especially if it's stumble distance to the gondola from Epcot.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get that - and even before I know some people preferred that.  Just feels like *every* refurb/new construction is headed this way and I wouldn't want all the hotels to be like this



I mean seriously though, do you want big gimmicky powling pins and "maters" in 10 years? #shudder


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I mean seriously though, do you want big gimmicky powling pins and "maters" in 10 years? #shudder


I do! 

My family stayed at the Swan and Dolphin in 2012. Obviously not Disney owned but on Disney property. Before that we were used to Disney values and moderates. We felt the swolphin was too not Disney for us. I like Phil find high theming to be what Disney is all about. If I wanted a high class modern resort I can stay off property.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Choza de Margarita Opens Soon at Mexico Pavilion in Epcot World Showcase at Walt Disney World Resort

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170031A


----------



## Redcon1

dlavender said:


> One of the things we enjoyed about the all stars when we stayed there was the "cheesiness" of the rooms.
> 
> The kids really loved it, and you definitely knew where you were in those rooms.
> 
> You'd also return to find your kids toys arranged playfully and a disney towel creation (but I digress)...
> 
> I don't know why they are scaling back so..



Anytime Disney "upgrades" or refurbishes something, I immediately tend to think in terms of dollars as to why and how they do it. I just can't think of any budget-oriented reason for having less theming with these recent changes.

There's room for both over-the-top and subtle Disney décor and I think the hotels provided a nice balance between the two choices already. I don't see a real need to tone things down all the time with these modifications.


----------



## Buckeye218

TheMaxRebo said:


> and see, that is what they have in the Contemporary and it isn't *enough* for me ... so I think they should definitely have some hotels like that just not all of them - and seems like all updates/new projects are heading that way
> 
> But obviously they have a bunch of stats and data - and perhaps that shows that I am in the minority and I need to get with the program
> 
> ... either that or they will start having all the rooms plain and then you can customize your experience/level of Disneyfication - none, subtle, significant, crazy pants, etc ..... all for a nominal upcharge of course



I don't think you're in the minority at all.  Some people's idea of amazing by switching to modern monotone decor is drab, colorless and boring to me.  These are Disney resorts for crying out loud.  That this time-tested brand continues to draw millions upon millions of customers to their doors indicates people want *more* Disney rather than less.  

By all means there should be plenty of colorful, whimsical Disney references, both bold and subtle utilized throughout the resorts.  I would suggest that those who feel this is over-the-top or don't appreciate Disney decor in their Disney resort room may find more suitable accommodations offsite.  

To the extent that Disney seems to be reducing the amount of Disney touches in their decor in recent renovations smacks of money savings to me rather than an attempt to suppress their own brand.


----------



## Irish_Mike

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Choza de Margarita Opens Soon at Mexico Pavilion in Epcot World Showcase at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170031A


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I do!
> 
> My family stayed at the Swan and Dolphin in 2012. Obviously not Disney owned but on Disney property. Before that we were used to Disney values and moderates. We felt the swolphin was too not Disney for us. I like Phil find high theming to be what Disney is all about. If I wanted a high class modern resort I can stay off property.



WDW offers something for everyone; that's the beauty of the thing. My folks never took me to the mods/values as a kid, and as an adult I don't get anything out of that stuff...but it's awesome that WDW can deliver for us all...Location has always been my main decider with WDW hotels, but honestly, next time, I think I'm going to the Grand Cypress. It's so darn cheap to Uber around, it may be worth it.


----------



## Mrs. W

Irish_Mike said:


> There's a new piece of concept art depicting Coronado Spring's tower lobby/new check-in location. It's definitely more Contemporary, less Coronado Springs.



I love the concept art. I do prefer hotels that look more contemporary like this. I know Disney will never say, but I am so curious about why they’re choosing to renovate their hotels to look more upscale. They're making plenty of money with the way they look now. I’m not complaining, though. 



dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Choza de Margarita Opens Soon at Mexico Pavilion in Epcot World Showcase at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1026171101170031A



This is my type of Disney news. Love it.


----------



## Roxyfire

amberpi said:


> WDW offers something for everyone; that's the beauty of the thing. My folks never took me to the mods/values as a kid, and as an adult I don't get anything out of that stuff...but it's awesome that WDW can deliver for us all...Location has always been my main decider with WDW hotels, but honestly, next time, I think I'm going to the Grand Cypress. It's so darn cheap to Uber around, it may be worth it.



I don't think it matters if you stayed at those as a child to appreciate them as an adult. In fact, we went a few times and always stayed at some hotel nearby, never on site. But I do appreciate and enjoy the Disney touches, I just don't want to stay somewhere super hectic for more than a couple nights.


----------



## amberpi

Roxyfire said:


> I don't think it matters if you stayed at those as a child to appreciate them as an adult. In fact, we went a few times and always stayed at some hotel nearby, never on site. But I do appreciate and enjoy the Disney touches, I just don't want to stay somewhere super hectic for more than a couple nights.



I know for me, there's something about walking into the CR or Swolphin that brings back the childhood memories. The over the top stuff is way too much for ME, but, as always, I'm just 1 consumer. We all are. If they want to do immersive, like a SW or HP type hotel, I'm in!!


----------



## LSLS

Mrs. W said:


> I love the concept art. I do prefer hotels that look more contemporary like this. I know Disney will never say, but I am so curious about why they’re choosing to renovate their hotels to look more upscale. They're making plenty of money with the way they look now. I’m not complaining, though.



You make good money now (guess then is better) when the Pop cost $115 a night.  You make a lot more when you start charging $155 a night.  Coronado made good money charging $150-$200 a night.  You will make a ton more when you start charging $250-$300, even after the cost of renovations.


----------



## Roxyfire

amberpi said:


> I know for me, there's something about walking into the CR or Swolphin that brings back the childhood memories. The over the top stuff is way too much for ME, but, as always, I'm just 1 consumer. We all are. If they want to do immersive, like a SW or HP type hotel, I'm in!!



It's definitely one aspect. I'm more in the (admittedly mildly cynical) viewpoint of using the correct branding allows for easier and more effective theming, attracting more consumers who may not normally consider an on-property resort. Art of Animation is a great example. Those suites and rooms are seemingly well-themed and rely on well-loved properties that it becomes a destination itself. A friend of mine stayed there in the Little Mermaid rooms solely because of the movie tie-in. If she would've asked me, I could've told her it was probably not going to provide the level of service she's accustomed to but she didn't. Instead she came back complaining it was a tiny room for a huge price, no real restaurants, and children everywhere. I thought of you because they would've really enjoyed something more like Swolphin.


----------



## dlavender

Roxyfire said:


> It's definitely one aspect. I'm more in the (admittedly mildly cynical) viewpoint of using the correct branding allows for easier and more effective theming, attracting more consumers who may not normally consider an on-property resort. Art of Animation is a great example. Those suites and rooms are seemingly well-themed and rely on well-loved properties that it becomes a destination itself. A friend of mine stayed there in the Little Mermaid rooms solely because of the movie tie-in. If she would've asked me, I could've told her it was probably not going to provide the level of service she's accustomed to but she didn't. Instead she came back complaining it was a tiny room for a huge price, no real restaurants, and children everywhere. I thought of you because they would've really enjoyed something more like Swolphin.



This is why the recent refurb decisions fascinate me.

Seems like people really want those little mermaid rooms, even though they are identical to the All Star rooms (I think?)

My SIL did the same, paid $170/night to stay in one.  But she loved it!  All because of the theme.  

If that room looks like the POP reno, is it as popular? 

Perhaps, in another evil genius move by WDW, it drives the ultra themed rooms higher, since they are more rare now.

Little mermaid will go for $220 now, since its the last themed room of its kind.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DisneyQuest is no more

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disneyquest-now-completely-leveled-disney-springs/amp/


----------



## Roxyfire

dlavender said:


> This is why the recent refurb decisions fascinate me.
> 
> Seems like people really want those little mermaid rooms, even though they are identical to the All Star rooms (I think?)
> 
> My SIL did the same, paid $170/night to stay in one.  But she loved it!  All because of the theme.
> 
> If that room looks like the POP reno, is it as popular?
> 
> Perhaps, in another evil genius move by WDW, it drives the ultra themed rooms higher, since they are more rare now.
> 
> Little mermaid will go for $220 now, since its the last themed room of its kind.....



Yeah that's the thing! I like it more, but if I had to guess, maybe they're trying to balance that with other trends too, capturing more money and making it easier to maintain in the process. If a kid gets some mystery stain all over the wall, it's easier to repaint it white than find a stockpile of that particular wallpaper in some warehouse. My tinfoil hat theory is that they had plans to do something later on down the line, like wall projections or vinyl stickers but didn't want to maintain or deal with it when they see people are willing to stay in a less-decorated room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> So funny! The CR is still almost "too much" for me. If they got rid of Chef Mickeys and the noise and children surrounding it, I'd be more into staying onsite. The over the top nature of WDW hotels pushes ME, just one consumer, to the Swolphin, Grand Cypress, and Ritz. I grew up at the CR though until the Swolphine opened, my folks are WDW singular in my exact same way. Nostalagia of a different kind, eh?
> 
> Regardless, this resort could strike a neat balance, and I'm excited...especially if it's stumble distance to the gondola from Epcot.



And maybe that is it - that they were finding because they had an overweight portion of overly themed hotels it was pushing more and more people (like you) to the Swolphin - and even further off campus - and thus the reason that now all the refurbs and new building are perhaps "overweight" away from overly themed ones



amberpi said:


> I mean seriously though, do you want big gimmicky powling pins and "maters" in 10 years? #shudder



I mean, I don't know what i will want in 10 days let alone 10 years, but I suspect I will .... I can go to any big city and stay in a nice hotel or go to any major chain any where and find rooms that look similar to the new Pop rooms .... when I go to Disney I want "DISNEY!!!"

So as long as they still have many options that are "DISNEY!!!" then I am fine - obviously they need offerings to cater to all types of people

(though, to be fair, i am probably the wrong person to ask since we usually stay off site since we don't fit in a regular hotel room anyway/can't really afford suites - don't want to pay what they charge)


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> And maybe that is it - that they were finding because they had an overweight portion of overly themed hotels it was pushing more and more people (like you) to the Swolphin - and even further off campus - and thus the reason that now all the refurbs and new building are perhaps "overweight" away from overly themed ones
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I don't know what i will want in 10 days let alone 10 years, but I suspect I will .... I can go to any big city and stay in a nice hotel or go to any major chain any where and find rooms that look similar to the new Pop rooms .... when I go to Disney I want "DISNEY!!!"
> 
> So as long as they still have many options that are "DISNEY!!!" then I am fine - obviously they need offerings to cater to all types of people
> 
> (though, to be fair, i am probably the wrong person to ask since we usually stay off site since we don't fit in a regular hotel room anyway)



If the only amenity that remains is bus transportation and 60 day FP, I can't see ever paying more to stay onsite. 

I know for my family, we recently chose to stay off site at an Embassy for $180/night vs staying at POR for $250/night.

If every POR room was themed like the Royal Rooms are for that price, DW would have really pushed for it.  

But for the space and other amenities, no way.  

This, IMO, is why I think the "stripping" of theme is a mistake.  

But I'm most likely wrong, as I usually am with WDW, and in 5 years all the rooms will be plain white and cost an average of $400/night and be at 100% capacity........


----------



## jade1

amberpi said:


> WDW offers something for everyone; that's the beauty of the thing. My folks never took me to the mods/values as a kid, and as an adult I don't get anything out of that stuff...but it's awesome that WDW can deliver for us all...Location has always been my main decider with WDW hotels.



Agreed 100%. Choices are awesome.

I'm hoping they offer Riviera Tower for around $100 a night in dues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> If the only amenity that remains is bus transportation and 60 day FP, I can't see ever paying more to stay onsite.



and looks like at least some Good Neighbor off site hotels are getting the 60 day FP ... so you are left with ME, a provided Magic Band, and Extra Magic Hours (beyond the Disney *feel* as the perks)


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> and looks like at least some Good Neighbor off site hotels are getting the 60 day FP ... so you are left with ME, a provided Magic Band, and Extra Magic Hours (beyond the Disney *feel* as the perks)



And if you've already stayed at a resort and have a MB, or have an AP and have a band, then all you have is ME, bus transportation to the parks, and depending on your week maybe 5 hours worth of EMH's....

It's working for them, so far.


----------



## writerguyfl

Redcon1 said:


> Anytime Disney "upgrades" or refurbishes something, I immediately tend to think in terms of dollars as to why and how they do it. I just can't think of any budget-oriented reason for having less theming with these recent changes.



Disney doesn't do anything without doing tons of surveys and spreadsheets.  I think *TheMaxRebo* should get credit for saying that in his comment here:



TheMaxRebo said:


> But obviously they have a bunch of stats and data - and perhaps that shows that I am in the minority and I need to get with the program



I think the "less theming" issue comes down to two questions. 1) Will guests continue to stay at Disney Resorts that have slightly less theming?  2) Will more modern decor that minimizes Mickey result in more corporate clients booking Disney Resorts for their meetings/conventions?

My educated guess based on working many years in hospitality tells me that the answer to both questions is a firm yes.  Unfortunately, without access to Disney's surveys and spreadsheets, all we can do is to make educated guesses.


----------



## sachilles

I think they are finding that the hotel theme can be limiting to them long term. It's better to be a little more generic, and then have special room types that are more extreme to sell the theme. It's easier to have those special rooms in less desirable locations, and you can upcharge for them.
So I think they will move more towards certain styles rather than IP driven themes. Saratoga and Port Orleans I think are good examples. Where the values are just cookie cutter, with a generic overlay.

I think the tower can still have a sense of style.....but everyone knows a tower isn't really going to have a Mayan or Caribbean feel to it....so that they need to modernize a bit to make seem right.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Introducing Caissie Levy and Patti Murin of Broadway's FROZEN!*

See Frozen on Broadway when it begins in New York next year (February, 2018)!


----------



## lockedoutlogic

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017...theaters-than-ever-before-with-the-last-jedi/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTOS: House of Magic Facade Returns to Main Street USA


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> View attachment 281061


Can I like this a thousand times?!?!?! I can't wait for 2019! 

My only thoughts...Why does Beyonce have to be in this?


----------



## Loopster

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> PHOTOS: House of Magic Facade Returns to Main Street USA


This is nice and all, but kind of a cruel joke to those of us that grew up with and loved the magic shop and only bringing back the facade! Would love to see the actual magic shop return.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Can I like this a thousand times?!?!?! I can't wait for 2019!
> 
> My only thoughts...Why does Beyonce have to be in this?


Because it’s Beyoncé


----------



## bananasplitkids

rteetz said:


> Because it’s Beyoncé



yep! With this announcement her fans have the lion king trending #3 on Twitter. I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## beer dave

dlavender said:


> This is why the recent refurb decisions fascinate me.
> 
> Seems like people really want those little mermaid rooms, even though they are identical to the All Star rooms (I think?)
> 
> My SIL did the same, paid $170/night to stay in one.  But she loved it!  All because of the theme.
> 
> If that room looks like the POP reno, is it as popular?
> 
> Perhaps, in another evil genius move by WDW, it drives the ultra themed rooms higher, since they are more rare now.
> 
> Little mermaid will go for $220 now, since its the last themed room of its kind.....



Not necessarily a reply to this post, but in general------

The all stars are themed to movies, sports, and music-- how do you theme those things?  Either build a sports arena /Movie set,  concert hall shaped resort, r build a regular motel with oversized fiberglass monuments.... second is much cheaper.   Coronado tower is themed to an upscale tower resort in mexico, I guess--- As far as I know, they didn't have giant fiberglass maracas or tequila bottles...... just mexican stuff-- terra cotta, tallavera, iron work, mud/clay stucco......and lots of travertine and marble..... with heavy bodied architectural elements.....  So seems to be a lot of themeing.... just not giant fiberglass chickens....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Loopster said:


> This is nice and all, but kind of a cruel joke to those of us that grew up with and loved the magic shop and only bringing back the facade! Would love to see the actual magic shop return.



It is...

It's a tad distasteful to be retheming facades on the cookie cutter giftshops...why bother?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Bette Midler Slams Disney Channel's _Hocus Pocus_ Remake: "It's Going to Be Cheap!"

http://www.eonline.com/news/890602/...l-s-hocus-pocus-remake-it-s-going-to-be-cheap

http://people.com/movies/bette-midler-slams-upcoming-hocus-pocus-remake/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 281061





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Can I like this a thousand times?!?!?! I can't wait for 2019!
> 
> My only thoughts...Why does Beyonce have to be in this?



I am so not used to seeing Beyonce listed with her last name(s) rather than just "Beyoncé" it took me a minute to resize who it was


----------



## bbmassey

crazy4wdw said:


> Bette Midler Slams Disney Channel's _Hocus Pocus_ Remake: "It's Going to Be Cheap!"
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/890602/...l-s-hocus-pocus-remake-it-s-going-to-be-cheap
> 
> http://people.com/movies/bette-midler-slams-upcoming-hocus-pocus-remake/



Regardless of production quality, it's going to be financially cheaper because they did not offer her a multiple millions to be in it.  She does not work for peanuts, she charges bank vaults.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*NEW Star Wars: The Last Jedi video debuted during the World Series!*

This offered some more scenes that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I like the new tv spots for Star Wars that they've played during the World Series...just saying...
Luke on the falcon is honestly as good as Solo on it.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *NEW Star Wars: The Last Jedi Commercial debuted during the World Series!*
> 
> This offered some more scenes that we haven't seen yet.



Lol...we literally did this at the same time


----------



## amberpi

Oh! I think Mrs. Carter will be a great Nala. I may have to see this one.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

The new trailer gives away an important plot detail...I think...

But they need to stop with the flying through caves thing...like...ENOUGH.

Get it out into space ROTJ style if you want to overuse it, please?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

lockedoutlogic said:


> But they need to stop with the flying through caves thing...like...ENOUGH.
> 
> Get it out into space ROTJ style if you want to overuse it, please?



But everyone wants to keep seeing the Porg.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But everyone wants to keep seeing the Porg.



They're under the impression that every one wants to see the same 5 scenarios...if you're Kathy Kennedy and JJ Unoriginal...

Like, enough...it wasn't broke in empire...stop fixing it.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Can I like this a thousand times?!?!?! I can't wait for 2019!
> 
> My only thoughts...Why does Beyonce have to be in this?



If they do the musical numbers that are in the stage show, there's a show-stopper for Nala when she runs away from the pridelands. They do need someone that can SING.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> If they do the musical numbers that are in the stage show, there's a show-stopper for Nala when she runs away from the pridelands. They do need someone that can SING.



I guess Emma was busy.......


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> PHOTOS: House of Magic Facade Returns to Main Street USA





Loopster said:


> This is nice and all, but kind of a cruel joke to those of us that grew up with and loved the magic shop and only bringing back the facade! Would love to see the actual magic shop return.





lockedoutlogic said:


> It is...
> 
> It's a tad distasteful to be retheming facades on the cookie cutter giftshops...why bother?



Anyone else think it's weird that they would change an entire facade to promote a limited release t-shirt?  I'm not saying that's not what happens, I just think it's a bit of an odd move.  The window displays I get, but as you guys have pointed out, how confused might someone be walking into a building that reads "House of Magic" and finding, literally, one House of Magic items?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

mikepizzo said:


> Anyone else think it's weird that they would change an entire facade to promote a limited release t-shirt?  I'm not saying that's not what happens, I just think it's a bit of an odd move.  The window displays I get, but as you guys have pointed out, how confused might someone be walking into a building that reads "House of Magic" and finding, literally, one House of Magic items?



I don't think the merchandise has anything to do with the work...

It's a psychological ploy to get people to spend more time pouring over the same merchandise...I think you'll see a lot more of these types of moves..."refreshing" without any more quality in the product.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Discounts for runners at Disney Springs this weekend 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/special-offers-for-half-marathon.html?m=1


----------



## Tigger's ally

crazy4wdw said:


> Bette Midler Slams Disney Channel's _Hocus Pocus_ Remake: "It's Going to Be Cheap!"



I have heard rumors of her being exactly that many moons ago...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Unwrap the Magic of the Holidays on a Special Tour at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Outdoor Seating Area Opens at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe, Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Limited Edition Jingle Cruise Pin Released at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS: Christmas Decorations Pop Up on Main Street USA at Magic Kingdom*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

PHOTOS: Stage Installation Begins For Holiday Tapings at Magic Kingdom*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Unwrap the Magic of the Holidays on a Special Tour at Walt Disney World Resort



I know a ton of people are interested in how they do the decorating (and the decorations in general).  The Yuletide Fantasy seems like a nice option and give you some good behind the scenes stuff and at "only" $99 seems pretty focused

The Holiday D-lights one seems more like taking that and then combining things you can do separately (Candellight procession, viewing of Illuminations) and then charge a premium for it - total of $259/person


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I do!
> 
> My family stayed at the Swan and Dolphin in 2012. Obviously not Disney owned but on Disney property. Before that we were used to Disney values and moderates. We felt the swolphin was too not Disney for us. I like Phil find high theming to be what Disney is all about. If I wanted a high class modern resort I can stay off property.



I love the little Disney touches. If I'm going to pay the money to stay on site, I want to see hidden Mickey's and a couple nods to characters. I love the Thumper pillows at WL. The new Flounder pillows at BC are also pretty neat. They aren't over the top. They are subtle. And that's what I find fun about the rooms. Loved AKL, with all of it's themeing nods to Lion King, but they fit in. There is no reason to not do those little touches, except that they are custom and cost money. Oh, and silly people steal some of the soft goods touches. But, as I said, if I'm paying money for on-site, then give me a well themed resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Otterbox is now the official phone case of Disney Parks

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...isney-parks-as-official-phone-case-of-d-tech/

I hope this doesn't mean the cases will be those big bulky ones. I hate big phones cases.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Otterbox is now the official phone case of Disney Parks
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...isney-parks-as-official-phone-case-of-d-tech/
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean the cases will be those big bulky ones. I hate big phones cases.



Good point - would be nice to have more options but agree I hope it isn't only their bulky ones


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point - would be nice to have more options but agree I hope it isn't only their bulky ones


That's why I have liked the D-tech ones so far. They aren't that bulky.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Frontierland in Magic Kingdom to Hold New Year's Celebration Dance Party


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Frontierland in Magic Kingdom to Hold New Year's Celebration Dance Party



nothings screams celebrating the turning of the calendar to the new year like a land themed around the past


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Fast and Furious Supercharged

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/fa...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact

As expected looks like its all screens.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> That's why I have liked the D-tech ones so far. They aren't that bulky.



The commuter line isn't too bad, I might have to get one of these if they look good. Now if only they'd partner with Popsocket, that would be cool!


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Otterbox is now the official phone case of Disney Parks
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...isney-parks-as-official-phone-case-of-d-tech/
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean the cases will be those big bulky ones. I hate big phones cases.



Why can't they have more stuff for Androids.  I would love a Disney case but they never have them for my phone.  Also I need the big bulky cases.  I drop my phone all the time.  I shattered my last one a week after I got it.


----------



## Roxyfire

piglet1979 said:


> Why can't they have more stuff for Androids.  I would love a Disney case but they never have them for my phone.  Also I need the big bulky cases.  I drop my phone all the time.  I shattered my last one a week after I got it.



Too much segmentation in the Android market. Because you can have multiple OEMs and models, that's the downside. They're not gonna produce many on-demand cases for all the random LG/HTC whatevers out there so why bother? If they go with the standard flagship phones like Samsung, it's a better chance the product will actually move. That said, on Otterbox's website they seem to have a wide variety of options. I usually have good luck on Amazon as well, but if you're looking for the custom case it's a lot harder to find.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Fast and Furious Supercharged
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/fa...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact
> 
> As expected looks like its all screens.


Well that looks utterly disappointing. Kong was ok....but it was a one and done for me. If it had a real low wait I suppose I could go on it again (ETA: and it was a walk on when we went). My husband enjoyed it more than me. 

This ride vehicle doesn't scream to me 'supercharged' I would have much rather had something similarish to Test Track.


As always though the ride could be better than anticipated.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> The commuter line isn't too bad, I might have to get one of these if they look good. Now if only they'd partner with Popsocket, that would be cool!


Here is a concept image for the cases. 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/otterbox-named-official-protective-case-walt-disney-world-resort/

I think I would be okay with that size.


----------



## jade1

piglet1979 said:


> Why can't they have more stuff for Androids.  I would love a Disney case but they never have them for my phone.  Also I need the big bulky cases.  I drop my phone all the time.  I shattered my last one a week after I got it.



Agreed. However have dropped my "Active" many times and the rubber corners have always worked. Plus I take it in the lake all the time with no problems.

Would never buy a case again-but yes some models it would be nice I'm sure.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Here is a concept image for the cases.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/otterbox-named-official-protective-case-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> I think I would be okay with that size.



Oh that's perfect, very similar to the Spigen one I bought from Amazon. It says that's the Symmetry line which is kinda pricey, so I expect this to be in the $50+ range.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Work on the Adventureland Veranda continues 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-demolition-adventureland-veranda-continues/


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Here is a concept image for the cases.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/otterbox-named-official-protective-case-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> I think I would be okay with that size.



They had a whole display of them at the W&D Expo today, but I didn’t get a close look at them. I’ll go back tomorrow and snag some pictures.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Impacts to entertainment during Disney Parks TV Specials production


----------



## piglet1979

Roxyfire said:


> Too much segmentation in the Android market. Because you can have multiple OEMs and models, that's the downside. They're not gonna produce many on-demand cases for all the random LG/HTC whatevers out there so why bother? If they go with the standard flagship phones like Samsung, it's a better chance the product will actually move. That said, on Otterbox's website they seem to have a wide variety of options. I usually have good luck on Amazon as well, but if you're looking for the custom case it's a lot harder to find.






jade1 said:


> Agreed. However have dropped my "Active" many times and the rubber corners have always worked. Plus I take it in the lake all the time with no problems.
> 
> Would never buy a case again-but yes some models it would be nice I'm sure.



I had an otterbox for my S5 (I think that is what it was) but when at Disney they never had one for that phone or my current Note 7.  I will be getting a new one soon but most of the ones out now have glass all the way around them.  They are coming out with an Active something or another (My husband is a tech guy so I go with what he says) which will work more for me as it is more durable.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> If they do the musical numbers that are in the stage show, there's a show-stopper for Nala when she runs away from the pridelands. They do need someone that can SING.


Yes. "Shadowland" is a powerful song. I'm just worried about the "voice-over" acting side of her role. I reserve more judgement until I see the movie.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Fast and Furious Supercharged
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/fa...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact
> 
> *As expected looks like its all screens*.



So...my daughter and I just got back from a FL visit and we spent one day at Universal, but went to both parks (HP was the main reason we went). Aside from the really great job they did with HP world (all the details, etc.)...the parks were a let down and a lot of it was because of all the screen-based rides (even the HP rides were screen based). You can only be tossed around and spun in front of a screen so many times before it just isn't anything new/enjoyable. We both loved the two roller coasters (Rip Ride Rockit and Hulk)...but I have no desire to return to the parks again. Even though it wasn't a busy day (we didn't wait longer than 15 minutes for anything) HP areas felt too crowded to move around, especially in the shops. I can't even imagine what it is like in there during a crowded day. Unless it's just an issue of not having space, I don't see why they do so many screen-based rides.


----------



## mikepizzo

piglet1979 said:


> Why can't they have more stuff for Androids.  I would love a Disney case but they never have them for my phone.  Also I need the big bulky cases.  I drop my phone all the time.  I shattered my last one a week after I got it.



I wish Disney sold more Android accessories as well.  Sure, as of May 2017 Android based smartphones was 64.8% of the market, but the fact that there are so many Android phone OEMs makes it almost impossible.  I have seen Samsung cases in the parks (which makes sense since Samsung phones count of 36.2% of Android phones sold) but as a Pixel XL owner I'm not holding my breath.

Your best bet is to find a clear phone case (be it hard plastic or soft) and put a picture in the case.

My case actually came with a handy template to use to help fit the picture.

I typically shape a Magic Kingdom park map to fit my case.  Did it with my Nexus 6P but I don't have any more maps to use for my Pixel XL, currently.


----------



## Roxyfire

mikepizzo said:


> I wish Disney sold more Android accessories as well.  Sure as of May 2017 Android based smartphones was 64.8% of the market, the fact that there are so many Android phone OEMs makes it almost impossible.  I have seen Samsung cases in the parks (which makes sense since Samsung phones count of 36.2% of Android phones sold) but as a Pixel XL owner I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Your best bet is to find a clear phone case (be it hard plastic or soft) and put a picture in the case.
> 
> My case actually came with a handy template to use to help fit the picture.
> 
> I typically shape a Magic Kingdom park map to fit my case.  Did it with my Nexus 6P but I don't have any more maps to use for my Pixel XL, currently.



Yes I did something similar when I had the 2015 Nexus. I bought a plain case and a vinyl sticker cut to the size of the phone, then just applied the sticker to the case. It fit really nicely and it's a lot easier finding those since its just a matter of having the measurements.


----------



## amberpi

I'm so curious as to what they'll have with the X!


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I'm so curious as to what they'll have with the X!


I know D-tech already had a test case on display for the X.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I know D-tech already had a test case on display for the X.



Neat! I'm hoping for something subtle for everyday use, but I'm open to fun cases too...mainly, I just want my new phone!


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Neat! I'm hoping for something subtle for everyday use, but I'm open to fun cases too...mainly, I just want my new phone!


Jealous. We switched phone carriers and I was forced to get an iPhone 8 Plus instead of the X like I wanted. #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Buy one get one ticket deals for SeaWorld on Blue Friday 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ne-get-one-free-ticket-deals-for-blue-friday/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pandora Charms 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-pandora-disney-charms-released/amp/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Jealous. We switched phone carriers and I was forced to get an iPhone 8 Plus instead of the X like I wanted. #FirstWorldProblems



I'll be there tomorrow! I was in the hospital for a long time last year when the 7 came out so this is a super long time coming! Its dumb, but feels like rejoining the world! Cool cases would help!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stars announced for WDW Christmas special tapings  

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...cials-on-abc-start-nov-30-20171102-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I'll be there tomorrow! I was in the hospital for a long time last year when the 7 came out so this is a super long time coming! Its dumb, but feels like rejoining the world! Cool cases would help!



haha, I have a 6, hate it (well, I hate all of Apple but need to use it for work), hoping to get a couple more years out of it though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, I have a 6, hate it (well, I hate all of Apple but need to use it for work), hoping to get a couple more years out of it though


I’m an Apple fanboy...


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> PHOTOS: House of Magic Facade Returns to Main Street USA


Oh, how I miss the House of Magic!! Every year when I was a kid my big souvenir was always a rubber scary mask from the House of Magic store. I always looked forward to going in that shop.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Limited Edition Jingle Cruise Pin Released at Magic Kingdom


I find it ironic that the rhino is on the pin since as of 3 weeks ago he was still missing from the attraction. Hopefully, he is back now since they have created a pin in his honor!


----------



## sachilles

maybe it is to commemorate it's extinction from the attraction?!


----------



## dlavender

sachilles said:


> maybe it is to commemorate it's extinction from the attraction?!



Has the Rino been officially replaced?

I know we saw the hyenas only last month as well.

ETA:

He's baaaackk....

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/jungle-cruise-rhino-returns.935298/page-2


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Fast and Furious Supercharged
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/fa...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact
> 
> As expected looks like its all screens.



Looks Awesome!! can't wait!!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Pixar Pier to Bring New Incredicoaster and More to Disney California Adventure Park Summer 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Work on the Adventureland Veranda continues
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-demolition-adventureland-veranda-continues/



I thought that area contained part of Skippers Canteen.

I know they redid that area when they were working on SC.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> I find it ironic that the rhino is on the pin since as of 3 weeks ago he was still missing from the attraction. Hopefully, he is back now since they have created a pin in his honor!


Rhino returned a week or so ago.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I thought that area contained part of Skippers Canteen.
> 
> I know they redid that area when they were working on SC.


It does however still room in that area for the rumored club 33.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Pier details finally announced

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar Pier details finally announced
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/



California Screamin is probably my favorite Disney coaster.  It's light on themeing (although I guess that may change now) but the coaster itself is a lot of fun.  The wife was just suggesting we go back to DLR in 2020 for our 10 year anniversary.


----------



## jade1

piglet1979 said:


> I had an otterbox for my S5 (I think that is what it was) but when at Disney they never had one for that phone or my current Note 7.  I will be getting a new one soon but most of the ones out now have glass all the way around them.  They are coming out with an Active something or another (My husband is a tech guy so I go with what he says) which will work more for me as it is more durable.



Yep the "edge" looks great but is an accident waiting to happen, and carriers seemed to matter on what is offered as well. The Active I have is with ATT from last year-been wonderful.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar Pier details finally announced
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/


Overall, I could live with these changes. 

- I have never eaten at Ariel's Grotto or been to the Cove Bar so I'm fine with that change. 
- I always thought California Screamin was just going to be a temporary overlay. I don't know how I feel with it being a permanent change, but it makes sense.
- I'm interested in the new Inside Out attraction.
- I'm intrigued to know what they are going to do to change the theming of the rest of the area with changing it to "Paradise Park."

The only thing I'm really happy about...

- The Mickey head is staying on the Fun Wheel!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier to Bring New Incredicoaster and More to Disney California Adventure Park Summer 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/



this, um, does not sound good

Calinfornia Screamin' fit the theming of a seaside wooden coaster - how does that fit the Incredibles?

And they are closing the Cove Bar?!?!?!?!?


----------



## skier_pete

piglet1979 said:


> Why can't they have more stuff for Androids.  I would love a Disney case but they never have them for my phone.  Also I need the big bulky cases.  I drop my phone all the time.  I shattered my last one a week after I got it.



Big problem here is apple has 30 % of the market, while Android has 60% or so - but there are about 100 different Android phones each having about 0.6% of the market. So the apple phone cases sell about 50 times better than any individual android phone - so companies like Disney just bother with the iPhone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> California Screamin is probably my favorite Disney coaster.  It's light on themeing (although I guess that may change now) but the coaster itself is a lot of fun.  The wife was just suggesting we go back to DLR in 2020 for our 10 year anniversary.



I agree - love that coaster ... and the theming fit for a coaster set on a seaside boardwalk amusement park  ... now, not so much


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Overall, I could live with these changes.
> 
> *- I have never eaten at Ariel's Grotto or been to the Cove Bar so I'm fine with that change. *
> - I always thought California Screamin was just going to be a temporary overlay. I don't know how I feel with it being a permanent change, but it makes sense.
> - I'm interested in the new Inside Out attraction.
> - I'm intrigued to know what they are going to do to change the theming of the rest of the area with changing it to "Paradise Park."
> 
> The only thing I'm really happy about...
> 
> - The Mickey head is staying on the Fun Wheel!!!



i think I might be most upset about that aspect!   The Cove Bar is wonderful with tons of great drinks, a secret drink menu, and the Lobster Nachos are amazing!

And Ariel's Grotto probably had the best food I ever had at a character meal with the possible exception of Tusker House


And while I am in some ways glad Mickey's head is staying on the Fun Wheel - it sort of breaks up the theme of the rest of the area - probably should have changed it to just a giant John Laseter head or something


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Impacts to entertainment during Disney Parks TV Specials production



Hmmm....I guess I didn't even realize they were still doing the castle projection show - I thought that was just replaced by the new Happily Ever After fireworks. As long as the new fireworks aren't impacted - I'm good. 

Hopefully will get some good shots of all the construction and new stuff going in to share with my Rumor/News board peeps. And I'll be watching out for plaids in case they are touring celebrity singers.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, I have a 6, hate it (well, I hate all of Apple but need to use it for work), hoping to get a couple more years out of it though



I'm with you - I just had to get an Apple for work (It's also a 6.) Hate it so much I kept my Android and now I carry two phones. It is in some ways superior to my Moto X (battery life is MUCH better) but in many ways I think it's inferior. (They make some functions so difficult to work.) That said, I may pick up an IPhone case at Disney, because I never can get a Disney phone case for my Android phones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'm with you - I just had to get an Apple for work (It's also a 6.) Hate it so much I kept my Android and now I carry two phones. It is in some ways superior to my Moto X (battery life is MUCH better) but in many ways I think it's inferior. (They make some functions so difficult to work.) That said, I may pick up an IPhone case at Disney, because I never can get a Disney phone case for my Android phones.



I just get cases off of etsy - currently have one with the Jungle Cruise attraction poster on it


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Overall, I could live with these changes.
> 
> - I have never eaten at Ariel's Grotto or been to the Cove Bar so I'm fine with that change.
> - I always thought California Screamin was just going to be a temporary overlay. I don't know how I feel with it being a permanent change, but it makes sense.
> - I'm interested in the new Inside Out attraction.
> - I'm intrigued to know what they are going to do to change the theming of the rest of the area with changing it to "Paradise Park."
> 
> The only thing I'm really happy about...
> 
> - The Mickey head is staying on the Fun Wheel!!!


Lots of people love Cove Bar. 

Doesn’t Inside our look like Fliks Flyers


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Rumor
*
WDW News Today posted on twitter that the "Inside Out" attraction coming to Pixar Pier looks a lot like Flik's Flyers. This can explain why there might not be an opening date for that attraction. So, Bugs Land possibly closing for Marvel? Hmm...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Lots of people love Cove Bar.
> 
> Doesn’t Inside our look like Fliks Flyers


I think so...I posted something right after you saying the same thing lol. I find that picture interesting.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

rteetz said:


> Here is a concept image for the cases.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/otterbox-named-official-protective-case-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> I think I would be okay with that size.


I really like these but of course I have a 6.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I'm with you - I just had to get an Apple for work (It's also a 6.) Hate it so much I kept my Android and now I carry two phones. It is in some ways superior to my Moto X (battery life is MUCH better) but in many ways I think it's inferior. (They make some functions so difficult to work.) That said, I may pick up an IPhone case at Disney, because I never can get a Disney phone case for my Android phones.



I guess I should have added to my chime in list going on about your phones.......  don't really care but .........


----------



## dina444444

ddluvsdisney said:


> I really like these but of course I have a 6.


The 6 will fit a case made for 7/8. They are all the same shape/size.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The 6 will fit a case made for 7/8. They are all the same shape/size.


Except a 6 has a headphone jack and 7/8s don’t.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Except a 6 has a headphone jack and 7/8s don’t.





rteetz said:


> Except a 6 has a headphone jack and 7/8s don’t.


Cause the picture doesn’t show the bottom of that case, then it may not. On the 7/8 the speakers extended over to where the headphone jack was. So the not OtterBox case I have could work on a 6/6s.


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> So...my daughter and I just got back from a FL visit and we spent one day at Universal, but went to both parks (HP was the main reason we went). Aside from the really great job they did with HP world (all the details, etc.)...the parks were a let down and a lot of it was because of all the screen-based rides (even the HP rides were screen based). You can only be tossed around and spun in front of a screen so many times before it just isn't anything new/enjoyable. We both loved the two roller coasters (Rip Ride Rockit and Hulk)...but I have no desire to return to the parks again. Even though it wasn't a busy day (we didn't wait longer than 15 minutes for anything) HP areas felt too crowded to move around, especially in the shops. I can't even imagine what it is like in there during a crowded day. Unless it's just an issue of not having space, I don't see why they do so many screen-based rides.


THE HP COMMENT THOUGH
ITS SO HARD TO ENJOY BECAUSE IT IS JUST WAY TOO CROWDED!!!! 
I wish it was better.


----------



## MissGina5

Ok I am FINALLY caught up! I just returned and now I am at a work conference through sunday. I did wanna say though Great job @rteetz ! I was sure to comment that it was great having you on and it was cool to hear your insight with the Dis Unplugged group! While you didn't have a costume though, the packers stuff certainly scared me haha. Hope you get to do it again!


----------



## Gusey

Pixar Pier sounds interesting, not a lot of changes, just a bit of retheming, the Incredibles and Inside Out are finally getting attractions which many people have wanted for a long time, even if they are just rethemed California Screamin' and Flik's Flyers. Wonder of Mickey's Fun Wheel will still be called that?


----------



## MommaBerd

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier to Bring New Incredicoaster and More to Disney California Adventure Park Summer 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-california-adventure-park-summer-2018/



NOOOOOOO ...we’re taking our boys in April 2018. So sad California Screamin (heck - the whole area) will be closed.  I guess our consolation will be seeing the new nighttime show, but ugh - the crowds on opening weekend will be insane, I’m sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Rumor
> *
> WDW News Today posted on twitter that the "Inside Out" attraction coming to Pixar Pier looks a lot like Flik's Flyers. This can explain why there might not be an opening date for that attraction. So, Bugs Land possibly closing for Marvel? Hmm...



What does that type of ride/movement have to do with Inside Out?  

This whole thing is looking worse and worse to me.  Would be one thing is this was just a temporary overlay (as that is what it looks like) but they were very emphatic in the article that it is permanent


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> What does that type of ride/movement have to do with Inside Out?
> 
> This whole thing is looking worse and worse to me.  Would be one thing is this was just a temporary overlay (as that is what it looks like) but they were very emphatic in the article that it is permanent


Well it’s definitely cheap and quick considering it will open next summer.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> What does that type of ride/movement have to do with Inside Out?
> 
> This whole thing is looking worse and worse to me.  Would be one thing is this was just a temporary overlay (as that is what it looks like) but they were very emphatic in the article that it is permanent


I really always thought that this was going to be an overlay and not be permanent. I was at least expecting California Screamin to just be an overlay. When i read the article, I guess I was wrong. 

I realize Disney is still going with the "pier" type feel, but I wish they made Inside out more of a dark ride.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really always thought that this was going to be an overlay and not be permanent. I was at least expecting California Screamin to just be an overlay. When i read the article, I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I realize Disney is still going with the "pier" type feel, but I wish they made Inside out more of a dark ride.


They are just getting ripped apart on Disney Twitter. 

Theme continues to go the way side.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They are just getting ripped apart on Disney Twitter.
> 
> Theme continues to go the way side.



Only good angle I see is now WDW fans can't complain about how "disneyland always gets all the good stuff that is so much better than what WDW has"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> They are just getting ripped apart on Disney Twitter.
> 
> Theme continues to go the way side.


Well, I'm not surprised. When I was at the Parks and Resorts Presentation at the D23 Expo, this is the one announcement that everyone seemed clueless when they announced it. If I remember correctly, it was the least applauded announcement of the presentation.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only good angle I see is now WDW fans can't complain about how "disneyland always gets all the good stuff that is so much better than what WDW has"


Yeah Disneyland can have this for sure!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, I'm not surprised. When I was at the Parks and Resorts Presentation at the D23 Expo, this is the one announcement that everyone seemed clueless when they announced it. If I remember correctly, it was the least applauded announcement of the presentation.


Time for Chapek to go. He’s done enough. Lol

Funny it was mentioned he would be the next Pressler since he came from consumer products like Pressler did. Is all about selling the product and making the most money rather than things making sense. 

Why does Pixar stuff make sense on a old Victorian style Pier? What Pixar movie has a Pier in it? 

It is what it is unfortunately.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Time for Chapek to go. He’s done enough. Lol
> 
> Funny it was mentioned he would be the next Pressler since he came from consumer products like Pressler did. Is all about selling the product and making the most money rather than things making sense.
> 
> Why does Pixar stuff make sense on a old Victorian style Pier? What Pixar movie has a Pier in it?
> 
> It is what it is unfortunately.


Is there a pier in Finding Nemo somewhere? I thought I briefly remember seeing one. Cars 3 has a pier that they drive under on the beach.

Besides the point, I agree with you. This doesn't make sense. I have been against this change since the beginning really. My original post above was more of me accepting the change because I knew it was going to happen.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is there a pier in Finding Nemo somewhere? I thought I briefly remember seeing one. Cars 3 has a pier that they drive under on the beach.
> 
> Besides the point, I agree with you. This doesn't make sense. I have been against this change since the beginning really. My original post above was more of me accepting the change because I knew it was going to happen.


Nothing like a pier that DCA has. Those piers are just for walking out and stuff. Paradise pier replicates old amusement style piers like ones in New Jersey or Navy Pier in Chicago.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Nothing like a pier that DCA has. Those piers are just for walking out and stuff. Paradise pier replicates old amusement style piers like ones in New Jersey or Navy Pier in Chicago.


I see what you mean. Sorry. Yep, no Pixar movie has that type of pier.

I'm just waiting for the next announcement being..."Disneyland Resort to be changing the name of Disney California Adventure to..."

There's nothing really about it being a "California Adventure" anymore.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I’m an Apple fanboy...


I understand the obsession. It really is a struggle. I have a 6s Plus for work and am currently on a 7 Plus for personal use (X comes tomorrow by end of day).

Still on my original Watch from 2015. I haven't been able to justify an upgrade. Disney trips have gotten in the way haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I see what you mean. Sorry. Yep, no Pixar movie has that type of pier.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the next announcement being..."Disneyland Resort to be changing the name of Disney California Adventure to..."
> 
> There's nothing really about it being a "California Adventure" anymore.



Eh, just wait until Sleeping Beauty Castle gets retrofitted to look like Stark Tower


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I understand the obsession. It really is a struggle. I have a 6s Plus for work and am currently on a 7 Plus for personal use (X comes tomorrow by end of day).
> 
> Still on my original Watch from 2015. I haven't been able to justify an upgrade. Disney trips have gotten in the way haha


Got the watch series 3. Love it so far. Had the original watch before that.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Eh, just wait until Sleeping Beauty Castle gets retrofitted to look like Stark Tower


Oh boy! I was thinking just something like Hong Kong is getting but that would be bad.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Eh, just wait until Sleeping Beauty Castle gets retrofitted to look like Stark Tower


If you really want to see the Disneyland locals storm the castle, that will be the day.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Got the watch series 3. Love it so far. Had the original watch before that.


Nice! It must be super fast in comparison and the LTE has to be great. Hopefully I can make it a whole extra year. The Woody watch face helps... a little.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If you really want to see the Disneyland locals storm the castle, that will be the day.


I’ve always wondered what would actually make them storm. I think you might be right.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

SeaWorld released a preview for their Blue Friday sale.


----------



## pooh'smate

Great job on the show @rteetz.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Well it’s definitely cheap and quick considering it will open next summer.



The good news is cheap and quick will fit in well at paradise pier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The good news is cheap and quick will fit in well at paradise pier.



I'll give you that ... but I'd say "cheap and quick" would be the last theme I would want them to maintain


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

I have to say... as a local, I don’t understand the hate. I really don’t like the theme of Paradise Pier as it stands now. To me, it feels like any other theme park I could go to in So Cal. Pass.

I’m not saying the new theming is great, but at least I’ll know I’m in a Disney Park... this could also be the fact that if I want to go to a pier, I’ll drive an extra 10 minutes and be happy with the real thing


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I have to say... as a local, I don’t understand the hate. I really don’t like the theme of Paradise Pier as it stands now. To me, it feels like any other theme park I could go to in So Cal. Pass.
> 
> I’m not saying the new theming is great, but at least I’ll know I’m in a Disney Park... this could also be the fact that if I want to go to a pier, I’ll drive an extra 10 minutes and be happy with the real thing


I think the problem is the Pier. Pixar and a Pier don’t go together. I’d rather have a fully themed land than a rethemed Pier.


----------



## luisov

Speaking of evil plans by Disney, have we talked about Disney basically bullying small theaters across the country with the release of Star Wars this year? Apparently the deal will take away a 10% additional profit from the theaters, and will force them to play the film for at least 4 weeks, or else they'll take an extra 5% 

Great job Disney. They will get some heat for this.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Speaking of evil plans by Disney, have we talked about Disney basically bullying small theaters across the country with the release of Star Wars this year? Apparently the deal will take away a 10% additional profit from the theaters, and will force them to play the film for at least 4 weeks, or else they'll take an extra 5% Great job Disney. They will get some heat for this.


Can’t say I’m surprised really.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco magic shots at the Mexican Pavilion 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/coco-photopass-magic-shot-available-mexico-pavilion-epcot/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I have to say... as a local, I don’t understand the hate. I really don’t like the theme of Paradise Pier as it stands now. To me, it feels like any other theme park I could go to in So Cal. Pass.
> 
> I’m not saying the new theming is great, but at least I’ll know I’m in a Disney Park... this could also be the fact that if I want to go to a pier, I’ll drive an extra 10 minutes and be happy with the real thing


I was a local for many years and moved almost 2 years ago now... I just dislike that they are getting rid of every ounce of CA theming that they have one update at a time. Also, not every Pixar movie makes sense to be represented on a pier.

I would agree that Paradise Pier is not my favorite area of the park either. However, I like standing by the Little Mermaid ride and looking across the water at the Mickey's Fun Wheel and California Screamin. It's probably one of my favorite areas to take pictures.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

luisov said:


> Speaking of evil plans by Disney, have we talked about Disney basically bullying small theaters across the country with the release of Star Wars this year? Apparently the deal will take away a 10% additional profit from the theaters, and will force them to play the film for at least 4 weeks, or else they'll take an extra 5%
> 
> Great job Disney. They will get some heat for this.


It's kinda no different than them placing restrictions on movie tickets. We used to buy discounted AMC movie tickets from work (both mine and my husband's sold them) but when Disney placed restrictions on their films, plus Marvel, and Lucas Films as well as Pixar both work places just opted to not purchase them anymore. The interest from people buying them basically went away. Universal also blocked people from using AMC discounted tickets on movies. They want their $$ that's for sure.


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> Here is a concept image for the cases.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/otterbox-named-official-protective-case-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> I think I would be okay with that size.



I have an iPhone 6S. Seriously how have they already stopped making cases for that?


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> I think the problem is the Pier. Pixar and a Pier don’t go together. I’d rather have a fully themed land than a rethemed Pier.



You know, while I agree with all of you about the pier themeing----- midway mania is themed like a boardwalk arcade---- and became very successful.  So they are expanding on the arcade theme and adding the rest of the pier..... still no tie in to pixar except that the theme has been started long ago.....and again, I am not disputing the invalidity.  (yes, today that is a word.)


----------



## osully

Just seems so odd to me that they are closing Cove Bar which is legendary according to everyone I follow on any platform!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> Speaking of evil plans by Disney, have we talked about Disney basically bullying small theaters across the country with the release of Star Wars this year? Apparently the deal will take away a 10% additional profit from the theaters, and will force them to play the film for at least 4 weeks, or else they'll take an extra 5%
> 
> Great job Disney. They will get some heat for this.



Ties in nicely to Regal cinema's plans to start charging more for hit movies and less for bombs  ... so they will neatly be able to pass along that extra fee to the consumer by just charging 10% more for Star Wars .... so everyone wins! (Well, except the paying public)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Just seems so odd to me that they are closing Cove Bar which is legendary according to everyone I follow on any platform!



Agree - and it always has a huge line waiting to get in so not sure what they think will bring in more $ (unless they thought it was too many people just hanging out milking one drink there or something)


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> Rhino returned a week or so ago.



Thanks Wilson.


----------



## adam.adbe

osully said:


> I have an iPhone 6S. Seriously how have they already stopped making cases for that?



They haven't.  6s cases are still easy to find.  New designs are going to be thin on the ground though because the 6s is the only model in its form factor.  Most people with OG 6's are going to be tossing them because they run like crud on iOS 11[1], so the 6s has no partner phone.  Whereas the 7 and 8 are basically the same form factor, so a case made for one works on the other.  Given that the 8 is going to be vastly the most popular phone in the line-up this year, its not hard to see why the 8 and 7 get all the love.  

[1] if you have a 6, and you've not yet upgraded to iOS 11, hold out for as long as you can.  The CPU in the 6 is more than capable of handling iOS11, but the meagre 1GB of RAM is stretched way too thin.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

DCA Update – Pixar Pier, Is It Enough?*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Annual Passholder Previews of Sunset Seasons Greetings to be Held at Hollywood Studios Starting This Weekend*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney and Kiehl’s Give Back Through Special Collaboration


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Agree - and it always has a huge line waiting to get in so not sure what they think will bring in more $ (unless they thought it was too many people just hanging out milking one drink there or something)



No. Just no. I'm having a bad week with my physical issues, and I love Cove Bar. Ugh. At least I'm finally seeing "The Florida Project" this evening.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Foodie Guide to Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Some of these actually look really yummy, but I won't go to WDW during the holidays, but I wish they'd keep the hot chocolate into late Jan. when it's still cold!


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Some of these actually look really yummy, but I won't go to WDW during the holidays, but I wish they'd keep the hot chocolate into late Jan. when it's still cold!


Its not always cold in January...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Speedway Station near Boardwalk to close for refurbishment

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ardwalk-resort-to-close-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Some of these actually look really yummy, but I won't go to WDW during the holidays, but I wish they'd keep the hot chocolate into late Jan. when it's still cold!



I always thought after the food and wine festival ends, they should change out the Festival Center (Wonders of Life Pavilion) to be a "winter" festival center with a hot chocolate bar and fancy gingerbread house and seminars, etc. and have that until it changes out for the Flower and Garden festival


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Its not always cold in January...



Nope, it certainly isn't, but I have been when I would loved decent hot chocolate and those pics look good I've also been when it was very hot, so with Florida weather there's no telling.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Its not always cold in January...



yeah, but they have no issue selling hot soup and stuff in Aug/Sept during the Food and Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ever After Jewelry Co. Opening at Disney Springs on November 9


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Annual Passholder Previews of Sunset Seasons Greetings to be Held at Hollywood Studios Starting This Weekend*



Holy Moly, did I just fall into one of these Passholder Previews? We will be there the 5th and 7th! Whoo hoo! 

Is this official? Don't see it on the Disney Website yet.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Holy Moly, did I just fall into one of these Passholder Previews? We will be there the 5th and 7th! Whoo hoo!
> 
> Is this official? Don't see it on the Disney Website yet.


Not sure only see WDWNT posting it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora model on display at Orlando Visitor Center

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/avatar-land-model-on-display-inside.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora model on display at Orlando Visitor Center
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/avatar-land-model-on-display-inside.html



*Orlando Visitor Center worker*: _And if you look there in the model you will see the entrance to one of the most amazing and positively reviewed attraction in Walt Disney World - Flight of Passage.  The standby line for the ride starts right out side the doors to this Visitor Center ... and yeah, you have not shot at fast passes if you are here now looking for things to do on your vacation in Orlando_


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Foodie Guide to Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Wow, some dessert parties are going for $89/pp?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Wow, some dessert parties are going for $89/pp?!



yeah, appears to be $10 more than the current Star Wars parties (which are $69 or $79 depending on date)


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

The Houston Astros are coming to Walt Disney World to celebrate their Victory in the World Series! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ming-to-walt-disney-world-resort-on-saturday/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> 
> DCA Update – Pixar Pier, Is It Enough?*



Really glad to see they aren't removing Mickey from the fun wheel, which was my only concern. I think the whole thing is pointless, but it sounds like it will bring a new Inside Out ride which is something... and maybe the Incredibles mods will be cool. The casing water effect sounds like it's supposed to be Dash "running" across the water on the family raft. If it follows you the whole way on the launch that could be cool. Screamin is fine how it is though. It rivals Everest for my favorite Disney coaster.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Edison will open New Years Day 2018!

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/update-opening-edison-disney-springs-now-set-2018/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Edison will open New Years Day 2018!
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/update-opening-edison-disney-springs-now-set-2018/



Still excited for this place ... seems to be the closest thing we will ever get to the Adventurer's Club


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is blocking the LA Times from certain things due to unfair coverage of their relationship with Anaheim.

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/926462129699508224


----------



## Dis_Fan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Eh, just wait until Sleeping Beauty Castle gets retrofitted to look like Stark Tower



Stark Tower aka Avengers Tower was sold in movie canon so no worries there. Its old news MCU wise.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

What’s New for Holidays at the Disneyland Resort, Returning November 10 through January 7

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...anuary-7/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170007A


----------



## Pete M

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> The Houston Astros are coming to Walt Disney World to celebrate their Victory in the World Series! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ming-to-walt-disney-world-resort-on-saturday/



anyone know if they are streaming it anywhere?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Channel special to offer peak at Toy Story Land

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/ente...walt-disney-world-special-20171103-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

News:

Disney confirms holiday overlay for Mater's Junkyard Jamboree and Luig'is Rollickin Roadsters 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...yard-jamboree-and-luigis-rollickin-roadsters/


----------



## BriarRabbit

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still excited for this place ... seems to be the closest thing we will ever get to the Adventurer's Club


When do you think that dining reservations would be available?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BriarRabbit said:


> When do you think that dining reservations would be available?



not sure - but should be soon if opening Jan 1 as that is well within the 180 day window


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure - but should be soon if opening Jan 1 as that is well within the 180 day window



Can I bring my dog there?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure - but should be soon if opening Jan 1 as that is well within the 180 day window


Edison has deleted the tweets saying they will open on the 1st so not sure what that means really.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Edison has deleted the tweets saying they will open on the 1st so not sure what that means really.



yeah, the January 1st part was right, but they are hedging their bets on the 2018 part


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Well it’s definitely cheap and quick considering it will open next summer.




And lazy compared to TSL at DHS.

Sometimes I think some of these park executives spent too much of their youth at Six Flags.


----------



## skier_pete

SO heading out tomorrow to the parks. Will try and capture as many construction photos as possible, and also maybe video from the AP event for the DHS projection show if it actually happens. I will try and post some stuff here if I can, but the DIS doesn't make it super-easy to post pictures from mobile devices.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> SO heading out tomorrow to the parks. Will try and capture as many construction photos as possible, and also maybe video from the AP event for the DHS projection show if it actually happens. I will try and post some stuff here if I can, but the DIS doesn't make it super-easy to post pictures from mobile devices.



Yeah, I sometimes find it is easier to e-mail myself this pictures (which will shrink them) and then upload to the site 

Looking forward to your update!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrowland Terrace mobile order test

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/tomorrowland-terrace-magic-kingdom-returning-mobile-order-test/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I sometimes find it is easier to e-mail myself this pictures (which will shrink them) and then upload to the site
> 
> Looking forward to your update!


I also use the Snipping Tool a ton (we have Windows 10) and/or copy the photo to MS Word then resize and paste in here. But on the same token all my photos back up to Google Photos so I can access them from the computer instead of just my phone. With gmail sending photos (which with higher resolution is larger file size) is difficult.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I also use the Snipping Tool a ton (we have Windows 10) and/or copy the photo to MS Word then resize and paste in here. But on the same token all my photos back up to Google Photos so I can access them from the computer instead of just my phone. With gmail sending photos (which with higher resolution is larger file size) is difficult.


As an iPhone user I usually try to crop the image to get the size down. It’s definitely hard for me though as I will use Adobe Lightroom to take some incredible high resolution photos with my phone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I also use the Snipping Tool a ton (we have Windows 10) and/or copy the photo to MS Word then resize and paste in here. But on the same token all my photos back up to Google Photos so I can access them from the computer instead of just my phone. With gmail sending photos (which with higher resolution is larger file size) is difficult.



Yeah, if I have access to my laptop can definitely do a few thing - but if just have my phone it is more challenging


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, if I have access to my laptop can definitely do a few thing - but if just have my phone it is more challenging


Oh for sure. I just don't have the patience anymore to try and share too many photos with just my phone lol. I don't even use my phone for the DIS in general. I'll look for my alerts and type a quick message but if it's a longer message I'm just going to use my laptop.


----------



## skier_pete

Yes - the problem being I am not bringing my laptop, so phone is the only option...so maybe no pictures until I get back. Oh well. Will try to share comments when I get the chance.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Winter D23 Magazine:

By D23 Team

Can’t wait to visit the Land of the Dead in Disney•Pixar’s _Coco_? Or travel out of this galaxy in _Star Wars_: _The Last Jedi_? What about making your first visit to Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure? Explore all of these exciting Disney projects and more in the latest issue of _Disney twenty-three_, coming to D23 Gold Members this November.

Hear from the creative team behind Disney•Pixar’s latest adventure, _Coco_, as _Disney twenty-three_ takes readers behind the scenes of this vibrant, lively depiction of the afterlife, rooted in the Mexican holiday Día de Los Muertos. Meet the young man behind our loveable hero Miguel, Anthony Gonzalez, and hear from Disney composer Michael Giacchino, who helped bring to life the film’s beautiful music.

Accompanying _Coco_—both in theaters and in _Disney twenty-three_—is the next chapter in the _Frozen _story: _Olaf’s Frozen Adventure_. The new featurette shines a spotlight on the importance of family and family traditions, something that Josh Gad, interviewed exclusively for _Disney twenty-three_, holds near and dear to his heart. “A movie like this taps into more than just the holiday spirit—it explores the meaning behind that spirit, the traditions that bring us all together as family,” Josh Gad (Olaf) says. “It’s very powerful.”

_Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ is less than 50 days away! Get a sneak peek at the newest addition to the Skywalker saga with an exclusive interview with director and _Star Wars_ super-fan Rian Johnson, and meet newcomer Kelly Marie Tran, who plays Rose Tico in the upcoming film.

Plus, Pixar is making its mark in Disney Parks with epic additions around the globe, including Pixar Pier at Disneyland Resort and Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World Resort. Find out more about the exciting new experiences coming soon (some as soon as summer 2018!).

Step into San Fransokyo once more as _Disney twenty-three _explores _Big Hero 6_’s big move to the small screen on Disney XD, film critic and historian Leonard Maltin celebrates 80 years of the film that started it all, _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_, and remember Disney Legend Marty Sklar with a touching tribute from _Disney twenty-three_’s editor-in-chief.

Also included in the winter issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:


A look back at 23 magical moments from D23 Expo 2017
The heroic women of _Star Wars_
25 years of _The Muppets Christmas Carol_ with Sir Michael Caine and Brian Henson
A droid-filled edition of “From the Desk of” with _Star Wars_ Creature and Droid FX Creative Supervisor Neal Scanlan
Regular features including A Walk with Walt, D Society, and Ask Dave


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Annual Passholder Previews of Sunset Seasons Greetings to be Held at Hollywood Studios Starting This Weekend*



This page has been taken down -> looks like either WDWNT was putting up false info (wouldn't be the first time) or they are right and Disney made them take it down because they don't want to announce it this early.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Tomorrowland Terrace mobile order test
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/tomorrowland-terrace-magic-kingdom-returning-mobile-order-test/



I really despise this.

To be clear, this is a mobile-only test.  If you don't have a smart phone, you can't eat at this dining location.


----------



## jknezek

writerguyfl said:


> I really despise this.
> 
> To be clear, this is a mobile-only test.  If you don't have a smart phone, you can't eat at this dining location.


Outside of around the fireworks, this place is almost always empty anyway. Someone I knew who works seasonally at WDW hates getting a shift here because it's so slow and boring.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Outside of around the fireworks, this place is almost always empty anyway. Someone I knew who works seasonally at WDW hates getting a shift here because it's so slow and boring.


It’s always empty because it’s never open.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sunset Greetings projections 

*https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-video-toy-story-sequence-sunset-seasons-greetings-previewed/*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Heard from a friend who was there at/past closing and could see some of it and thought it looked rather cool - seems like a neat addition but hope viewing areas are ok and not craze congested


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Tron construction might start soon - saw a post on Facebook of little purple flags in the ground in that area to mark out the land


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Tron construction might start soon


We rode Tron in Shanghai a couple of weeks ago.  Intense!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Tron construction might start soon - saw a post on Facebook of little purple flags in the ground in that area to mark out the land


Survey markers. Probably within a few weeks to a month we will see some land clearing starting. That’s kind of what happened with ratatouille.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Tron construction might start soon - saw a post on Facebook of little purple flags in the ground in that area to mark out the land


I’m really looking forward to this and GotG (even though I’m not into that franchise so much) because WDW could use a few thrills. I know, I know it’s not a thrill park but really not every ride has to be a kiddie ride. I’m looking forward to a little variety! 

Did it look like Speedway was impacted at all? I know in drawings Speedway is still there but I worry about it’s fate. It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I’m really looking forward to this and GotG (even though I’m not into that franchise so much) because WDW could use a few thrills. I know, I know it’s not a thrill park but really not every ride has to be a kiddie ride. I’m looking forward to a little variety!
> 
> Did it look like Speedway was impacted at all? I know in drawings Speedway is still there but I worry about it’s fate. It’s one of my favorites.


Speedway is staying and will likely get an Update.


----------



## Capang

Do you know what kind of update? Like a freshen up kind of update or change in theme/add IP type of update? It’s the latter that has me a smidge worried.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Do you know what kind of update? Like a freshen up kind of update or change in theme/add IP type of update? It’s the latter that has me a smidge worried.


It’s supposedly going to get a Tron-like Update. So expect LED lighting, neon and probably black cars.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Speedway is staying and will likely get an Update.


I suppose I could live with that. It could be worse I guess *grumble grumble*


----------



## skier_pete

Nick Lachey is hosting part of the Disney Christmas show from Animal Kingdom. We just saw him on stage here, but couldn't load a picture.


----------



## skier_pete

Success!!!


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> Nick Lachey is hosting part of the Disney Christmas show from Animal Kingdom. We just saw him on stage here, but couldn't load a picture.


There were some on the FB page too. Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MK Christmas decor is complete

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ays-decorations-at-the-magic-kingdom-2017.htm


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MK Christmas decor is complete
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ays-decorations-at-the-magic-kingdom-2017.htm



Yeah!


----------



## skier_pete

I know im behind the times with this but we saw Rivers of Light last night, and the show is pretty good,  but it just kind of ends without a climax. Can't see going to see it a lot. 

Also, Nomad Lounge was a great spot for a light dinner, but we had 2 drinks and 3 "light bites"and walked away soending $76, so not sure we will do that often. 

Finally, animal kingdom does not yet have their any Christmas decorations up.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> View attachment 281585 Success!!!



He looks so thrilled!


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> Yes - the problem being I am not bringing my laptop, so phone is the only option...so maybe no pictures until I get back. Oh well. Will try to share comments when I get the chance.



I’m leaving I’m 5 days, how long will you be there?


----------



## Fantasia79

Tron update to speedway....electric cars?  Gas motors aren’t very TRON


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I know im behind the times with this but we saw Rivers of Light last night, and the show is pretty good,  but it just kind of ends without a climax. Can't see going to see it a lot.
> 
> Also, Nomad Lounge was a great spot for a light dinner, but we had 2 drinks and 3 "light bites"and walked away soending $76, so not sure we will do that often.
> 
> Finally, animal kingdom does not yet have their any Christmas decorations up.



I really enjoyed Rivers of L Guy but agree there isn't a "big finish" - but if you go in knowing that I think it is quite good and quite fitting for the park.  Glad I saw it but if I ever went and wasn't able to see it I wouldn't be crushed

We love Nomad Lounge but it can be pricey.  Tend to stick to the Kungaloosh beer and then just stick to Satu'li for quick food near there


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> I’m leaving I’m 5 days, how long will you be there?



Just until Wednesday


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really enjoyed Rivers of L Guy but agree there isn't a "big finish" - but if you go in knowing that I think it is quite good and quite fitting for the park.  Glad I saw it but if I ever went and wasn't able to see it I wouldn't be crushed
> 
> We love Nomad Lounge but it can be pricey.  Tend to stick to the Kungaloosh beer and then just stick to Satu'li for quick food near there




I had the Kungaloosh beer. $9!! Us AC suckers will pay anything.


----------



## skier_pete

Gondola station construction at DHS from a friendship boat. It's pretty extensive!


----------



## luisov

Apparently, some movie theater chains in Mexico are no longer playing the Frozen short in front of Pixar's Coco. There's been a lot of complaints (and memes) about the lenght of the short, but according to the big chains, the reason behind the decision is that theaters are obliged to play it only the first week, and not because of its reception.

On the other hand, Coco has been a massive success here. It literally collapsed the online ticket system of the biggest theater chain in the country.


----------



## crazy4wdw

So far for 2017, Beauty and the Beast is the top grossing movie with $504 million.  Wonder if Justice League or Thor will eclipse it's current box office?


----------



## luisov

rteetz said:


>



Looks really nicely done. I'm still clueless about this show, though. Is it a tree of life kind of thing where they project little segments every now and then or is it a full-lenght show?


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MK Christmas decor is complete
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ays-decorations-at-the-magic-kingdom-2017.htm


I didn't realize that they were putting up the Christmas tree in in Town Square so early.   They stopped putting it up until after the Christmas parade was taped, typically after the first week of December.  I guess now that they are taping the Christmas specials earlier, they can put the tree up sooner.


----------



## skier_pete

I haven't seen anyone post this. These are the Riviera reosort construction cranes from England in WS. Looks like tower will pop up behind Germany.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I haven't seen anyone post this. These are the Riviera reosort construction cranes from England in WS. Looks like tower will pop up behind Germany.View attachment 281695



Interesting, I wonder if they'll even try to help it blend in considering the size of the tower.


----------



## rteetz

luisov said:


> Looks really nicely done. I'm still clueless about this show, though. Is it a tree of life kind of thing where they project little segments every now and then or is it a full-lenght show?


Yes it will be smaller segments like the tree of life awakenings.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I didn't realize that they were putting up the Christmas tree in in Town Square so early.   They stopped putting it up until after the Christmas parade was taped, typically after the first week of December.  I guess now that they are taping the Christmas specials earlier, they can put the tree up sooner.


They don’t tape the parade in WDW anymore only performances. The parade portion is taped in Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> So far for 2017, Beauty and the Beast is the top grossing movie with $504 million.  Wonder if Justice League or Thor will eclipse it's current box office?



And I am sure Star Wars Episode VIII will pass that


----------



## preemiemama

I know this was reported before, but there was a question on its validity last I saw...  Looks like the Passholder preview of the new DHS projection show on TOT is happening tonight, as well as possibly Tuesday and Wednesday.  Details here.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MK Christmas decor is complete
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ays-decorations-at-the-magic-kingdom-2017.htm


We came home on Saturday, Nov 4.   

It was pretty cool to see Halloween last Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and then POOF!!! Thursday was Christmas - not a pumpkin to be seen.  That was really amazing...  They didn't have the big trees up, except in HS in the middle of Echo lake. At night, the bulbs light up too.  And as of last Thursday, they were also playing oldie-but-goodie Christmas songs....


----------



## Q-man

luisov said:


> Apparently, some movie theater chains in Mexico are no longer playing the Frozen short in front of Pixar's Coco. There's been a lot of complaints (and memes) about the lenght of the short, but according to the big chains, the reason behind the decision is that theaters are obliged to play it only the first week, and not because of its reception.
> 
> On the other hand, Coco has been a massive success here. It literally collapsed the online ticket system of the biggest theater chain in the country.



We went to Thor yesterday and after 20 minutes of previews we left and got a refund. We are done with theaters.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> We went to Thor yesterday and after 20 minutes of previews we left and got a refund. We are done with theaters.


Interesting. I have never been bothered by previews.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I have never been bothered by previews.



I actually like 'em, and get annoyed when I miss them. Especially at the art house theater, you find out about all kinds of cool movies.

I thought the movie was fun! I saw that it did well at the box office.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I have never been bothered by previews.





amberpi said:


> I actually like 'em, and get annoyed when I miss them. Especially at the art house theater, you find out about all kinds of cool movies.
> 
> I thought the movie was fun! I saw that it did well at the box office.



Agreed about the previews. I look forward to them and get annoyed when people talk too loud and it disrupts them. But I do know people who are annoyed with how long they are nowadays. 

Other than stalking IMDb a lot of the upcoming movies I see first through previews at the movie theater and unless I'm watching live TV I fast forward through commercials on all the shows I record so I miss out on some movie advertising then.


----------



## Capang

Q-man said:


> We went to Thor yesterday and after 20 minutes of previews we left and got a refund. We are done with theaters.


That’s the beauty of theaters with assigned seats. Buy tickets and choose seats ahead of time and show up 20 minutes late to miss the previews.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That’s the beauty of theaters with assigned seats. Buy tickets and choose seats ahead of time and show up 20 minutes late to miss the previews.


Another good point. Marcus is the big theater chain in our area. They just went to assigned seats.


----------



## jknezek

Q-man said:


> We went to Thor yesterday and after 20 minutes of previews we left and got a refund. We are done with theaters.


My wife and I walked into a 7:00 showing last night at 7:20, still watched 2 previews and 5 minutes of Coke commercials and then laughed our way through the movie. It really is ridiculous what they pack in front of a movie.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> That’s the beauty of theaters with assigned seats. Buy tickets and choose seats ahead of time and show up 20 minutes late to miss the previews.





rteetz said:


> Another good point. Marcus is the big theater chain in our area. They just went to assigned seats.



Hate to say it but personally what annoys me more than people talking during a preview is people showing up late and then trying to find their seats while I'm trying to watch the movie (previews or actual movie). More so if they have to go in front of me or use their cell phone so they can see their where their seat is. It's disruptive to say the least. Less so of course if the movie isn't too busy.

Just be aware not everyone appreciates late people even before assigned seating too (like for example when those who showed up late would then ask others who had been there for 30mins prior to the showing time to move over so they could squeeze in their family).

*Just my opinion


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Another good point. Marcus is the big theater chain in our area. They just went to assigned seats.


Our AMCs and Regal’s have the recliners with assigned seats. They’re awesome. No worries about getting there late to a sold out show. They also have a bar....which is nice.


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hate to say it but personally what annoys me more than people talking during a preview is people showing up late and then trying to find their seats while I'm trying to watch the movie (previews or actual movie). More so if they have to go in front of me or use their cell phone so they can see their where their seat is. It's disruptive to say the least. Less so of course if the movie isn't too busy.
> 
> Just be aware not everyone appreciates late people even before assigned seating too (like for example when those who showed up late would then ask others who had been there for 30mins prior to the showing time so they could squeeze in their family).
> 
> *Just my opinion


Finding a seat in these theaters is super easy and not distracting. The aisles are so large that a recliner can be all the way extended and you could walk by with feet to spare. Not like the old seats where getting there required climbing over peoples legs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> Finding a seat in these theaters is super easy and not distracting. The aisles are so large that a recliner can be all the way extended and you could walk by with feet to spare. Not like the old seats where getting there required climbing over peoples legs.


Hmm no so in our AMCs.

Aside from the dine-in theaters (like the actual theater inside the main theater) the others are assigned by letter for the aisle and then number for the seat. You have to first see the letter of the aisle and then find the number for your seats. When it's dark in the theater finding that number on the seats where the cupholder is can be difficult. In the dine-in theaters the seat numbers are on the seats themselves. Cinema Suites the seats recline. 

The theater that has full recliners near me is roughly the same but the recliners when fully reclined are ok for shorter people like me but for my husband who is tall it means he's got to either decline the foot part or move his legs around just so you could get past him.

It is disruptive people coming into the movie late regardless of your particular theater's ease. Perhaps my take is different because the main theater I go to frequently has fuller theaters and flashlights from the cell phones, people coming in trying to find their seat which unless you're many rows down from where I'm sitting you'll be in the way while you make your way to the seat, etc.

Once the previews are over the theater gets really dark, when the previews are going the theater gets just mostly dark.

Just saying not everyone appreciates it. YMMV.

ETA: I should mention the main theater I go into does not have recliners except for Cinema Suites. The other AMC theater does have recliners but in order to do that they had to cut the seat capacity for every theater in half. There's no way they'll do that to the main theater I go too as they need that full capacity especially since that theater has the Dine-In service with Fork and Screen and Cinema Suites.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I am sure Star Wars Episode VIII will pass that


Most likely will but it's box office will be split between 2017 and 2018.  It might make to $500 million by 12/31.  It will certainly be interesting to watch its box office once it opens.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I have never been bothered by previews.


Same here, enjoy seeing the trailers before the feature.  Of course, I'm old enough to remember when they played several cartoons and newsreels before the feature!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

This is a random google photo but it's of the main AMC theater I go to.

This is how all the seats are in that theater with the exception of the Dine-In portions.



Here's another view:


----------



## Moliphino

I was disappointed to not get a Black Panther preview. I'm seeing a Marvel movie, why am I getting Justice League but not Black Panther?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Most likely will but it's box office will be split between 2017 and 2018.  It might make to $500 million by 12/31.  It will certainly be interesting to watch its box office once it opens.



I was thinking by end of year / they are talking about $225m opening weekend so that is nearly halfway there


----------



## FoxC63

We got back on Nov. 1st and as much as I love reading these pages with a good cup of java I must admit I missed a lot when sewing, so with both in mind if anyone has posted this many apologies. 
Disney Store now has Pandora - The World of Avatar Banshee for online purchase.
Banshee Toy – $84.99, Limit 1

Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/pandora-the-world-of-avatar-interactive-banshee-toy-purple-1454364

*EDIT:  More colors now:  Red, Yellow, Blue & Green also it does come with stand.*


----------



## ejgonz2

Moliphino said:


> I was disappointed to not get a Black Panther preview. I'm seeing a Marvel movie, why am I getting Justice League but not Black Panther?



We got BP, SW and JL. We’llbe waiting For JL to be available to rent or on HBO


----------



## Capang

FoxC63 said:


> We got back on Nov. 1st and as much as I love reading these pages with a good cup of java I must admit I missed a lot when sewing, so with both in mind if anyone has posted this many apologies.
> Disney Store now has Pandora - The World of Avatar Banshee for online purchase.
> Banshee Toy – Purple ONLY $84.99, Limit 1
> View attachment 281758
> Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/pandora-the-world-of-avatar-interactive-banshee-toy-purple-1454364


It was posted but 85 bucks are you kidding? It’s cheaper in store.
That banshee *might* have been the reason I insisted on a birthday trip this October after they were all sold out in early June


----------



## pooh'smate

Moliphino said:


> I was disappointed to not get a Black Panther preview. I'm seeing a Marvel movie, why am I getting Justice League but not Black Panther?



My Marcus theater and AMC theater showed both Black Panther and Justice  League.


----------



## amberpi

I saw Thor at an independent place (best popcorn in town which wins!) and it had previews for Black Panther, which I'm dying for. Way more excited for that than I was Thor, but Thor was certainly a good time.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> It was posted but 85 bucks are you kidding? It’s cheaper in store.
> That banshee *might* have been the reason I insisted on a birthday trip this October after they were all sold out in early June


Is it cheaper in store? Banshees are $59.99 and I heard the perches went up to $25.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Is it cheaper in store? Banshees are $59.99 and I heard the perches went up to $25.


Banshees in store I think went up to 69.99 and the perch 25. From what was included on the site it didn’t look like it included the perch. I just skimmed so I could be wrong.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Banshees in store I think went up to 69.99 and the perch 25. From what was included on the site it didn’t look like it included the perch. I just skimmed so I could be wrong.


It includes perch online. I am pretty sure Banshees are $59.99. They were originally $49.99 when pandora opened. I haven't seen anything about a second price increase.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> It includes perch online. I am pretty sure Banshees are $59.99. They were originally $49.99 when pandora opened. I haven't seen anything about a second price increase.



The Disney Shop app looks like they are on sale, the price has a line going through it.  The one I posted was of the Disney Store.  And I did confirm and updated my post about the stand.  It does include it.  More colors are being offered too.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> The Disney Shop app looks like they are on sale, the price has a line going through it.  The one I posted was of the Disney Store.  And I did confirm and updated my post about the stand.  It does include it.  More colors are being offered too.


Yep the app is currently running a sale it seems.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It includes perch online. I am pretty sure Banshees are $59.99. They were originally $49.99 when pandora opened. I haven't seen anything about a second price increase.


Good. Then I paid less than I thought


----------



## preemiemama

It says put it in your bag to see the price, but it does not show up as anything other than $84.99 in the bag.  Anyone get anything different?


----------



## Capang

preemiemama said:


> It says put it in your bag to see the price, but it does not show up as anything other than $84.99 in the bag.  Anyone get anything different?


I got the same thing.


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> It says put it in your bag to see the price, but it does not show up as anything other than $84.99 in the bag.  Anyone get anything different?


I got free shipping which saves $12.99.


----------



## preemiemama

That is always a plus, but it also said something about a CM discount?  Wondering what that is all about- or the 20% off "most" orders...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Star Wars Land Work Expands Near MuppetVision 3D


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Holiday Hot Cocoa Flight at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PHOTOS: ‘Coco’ Preview Comes to Walt Disney Presents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Pluto Holiday Popcorn Bucket Debuts at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A new Pandora Limited Edition 5000 MagicBand has hit Animal Kingdom

I need a second job...


----------



## Moliphino

I saw Thor at a tiny independent theater (only 2 screens and very small theaters, but they have the active 3D glasses which makes it so much better than going to the local Rave), we got Star Wars and Justice League. They even have a Black Panther poster in the lobby, so I know they'll be getting it when it comes out. Now seeing most other places did get a BP preview makes me even more disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

First footage from tonight's preview. I am sure we will have higher quality stuff later.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> First footage from tonight's preview. I am sure we will have higher quality stuff later.


Here is another one


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Sunset Seasons Greetings preview

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...v2017-sunset-seasons-greetings-show/31517.htm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


>


I am SO excited to see this!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


It looks good. Is each section going to be at separate times, because I can't see this standing as its own show? Sorry if this question has been discussed.

The only thing I am wondering from this is how is riding Tower of Terror while this is going on? I noticed the doors still opened.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks good. Is each section going to be at separate times, because I can't see this standing as its own show? Sorry if this question has been discussed.
> 
> The only thing I am wondering from this is how is riding Tower of Terror while this is going on? I noticed the doors still opened.


I would compare this to the tree of life awakenings and the nutcracker on small world at Disneyland.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Lion King on Broadway celebrated their 20th Anniversary this evening!*

Sir Elton John performed a surprise performance of "Circle of Life."

The Lion King on Broadway officially turns 20 years old on November 13th.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News (sad)
*
Wine & Dine Half Marathoner collapses close to finish line, later dies.


----------



## Q-man

Capang said:


> That’s the beauty of theaters with assigned seats. Buy tickets and choose seats ahead of time and show up 20 minutes late to miss the previews.



We only go to the reserved seat theaters and are big fans of the revamps to draw people to the theater.  We normally like previews but it was closing on 25 minutes of them and my inner Lockedoutlogic started screaming.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Total weekend box office for Thor:  Ragnarok was $427 million, domestic box office was $121 million.  Not bad!


----------



## Capang

Q-man said:


> We only go to the reserved seat theaters and are big fans of the revamps to draw people to the theater.  We normally like previews but it was closing on 25 minutes of them and my inner Lockedoutlogic started screaming.


I get it. Sorry you had a bad time.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


>


While this is beautiful, and very clever use of the face of TOT, I think I'd get bored watching - seems long and unless there are other things going on we can't see, it doesn't hold my interest.  Tree of Life Awakening is much shorter, and always something going on...this ones seems to stop and maybe from the distance of the recording, I couldn't see much changing.  Overall, it's pretty cool, though.


----------



## osully

crazy4wdw said:


> So far for 2017, Beauty and the Beast is the top grossing movie with $504 million.  Wonder if Justice League or Thor will eclipse it's current box office?


Hopefully not Justice League! Let’s keep the $$$ in Disney!


----------



## osully

Moliphino said:


> I was disappointed to not get a Black Panther preview. I'm seeing a Marvel movie, why am I getting Justice League but not Black Panther?


Must have been your theatre. Ours in Ottawa, Canada showed Black Panther. Looks amazing! We will be seeing it at the premiere on our cruise!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



That is a good version of the video as they do a good job cutting to the billboards for each section

Appears to be about 2min for each active section and then 2 mins between them of quieter parts ... wonder if that is how it will run always or if it was more condense for the preview and the normal schedule will be longer periods of "down" time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> While this is beautiful, and very clever use of the face of TOT, I think I'd get bored watching - seems long and unless there are other things going on we can't see, it doesn't hold my interest.  Tree of Life Awakening is much shorter, and always something going on...this ones seems to stop and maybe from the distance of the recording, I couldn't see much changing.  Overall, it's pretty cool, though.



Feels like it is in between the Tree of Life Awakening and the Castle projeciton show as it will have more of a schedule but still be something more to set the mood of the area and then periodically be something to watch.  I wonder if during normal times if the "down" time will be longer between the different sections


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks good. Is each section going to be at separate times, because I can't see this standing as its own show? Sorry if this question has been discussed.
> 
> *The only thing I am wondering from this is how is riding Tower of Terror while this is going on? I noticed the doors still opened*.



Interesting thought - the doors were definitely still opening, and quite often.  I wonder if the projections are set to adapt and not project on the open door part or if there isn't any danger of this being projected into the eyes of riders on ToT


----------



## Flyerjab

amberpi said:


> I saw Thor at an independent place (best popcorn in town which wins!) and it had previews for Black Panther, which I'm dying for. Way more excited for that than I was Thor, but Thor was certainly a good time.



I took my 2 older kids to see Thor on Saturday.  To me it was more a comedy than an action movie which apparently is not a surprise given the choice of director.  Also, Goldblum as the Grandmaster was a casting win - weird guy playing a weird character on a weird planet.  He fit that role perfectly.  On the whole, it was a good Marvel movie but not great.  I am a bit big on continuity, and I actually think that the one point that irked me slightly was the change in Thor's character.  He was a more serious character in the previous movies, not relying so much on a comedic approach to bolster his overall performance.  In this case, I feel they might have stepped into the humorous take a bit too much.  Throw in the cutting of hair and placing him on a planet where garbage falls from the sky and he almost seemed like a different character at times.  I don't know, it just seemed a bit off to me.  But the critics are correct though in that he can play the humorous foil way better than I ever would have thought.  The other thing I was a bit let down by was the big showdown between Thor and Hulk.  It came off as a bit underwhelming, although that was probably destined to happen.  And also, no more hammer?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> While this is beautiful, and very clever use of the face of TOT, I think I'd get bored watching - seems long and unless there are other things going on we can't see, it doesn't hold my interest.  Tree of Life Awakening is much shorter, and always something going on...this ones seems to stop and maybe from the distance of the recording, I couldn't see much changing.  Overall, it's pretty cool, though.


I think they will be shorter segments. The AP preview showed everything together.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sad news, a runner in yesterday’s wine and dine half marathon collapsed and has died.

http://wfla.com/2017/11/06/disney-runner-dies-after-collapsing-during-race-in-resort/


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


>



I have to say that even with all of the construction going on at DHS right now, if I want to go and really enjoy some of the seasonal Christmas decorations, this park looks great right now.  All of the new decorations and tree in the Echo Lake area look really, really nice, especially at night.  Also was pleasantly surprised to see them do this new projection show down Sunset Blvd.  They had to do something for DHS, especially with the Osborne Lights gone, and I really like what I am seeing thus far.  We will be down in December for about 5 days so I am really excited to see this part of the park.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Thor: Ragnarok' Smashes the Box Office Its Opening Weekend Bringing In $121 Million


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Markers have appeared near the Fantasia Gardens mine golf

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/photos-markers-appear-next-to-fantasia.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – It’s Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Christmas is here with this new green Limited Release MagicBand


----------



## jade1

Capang said:


> That’s the beauty of theaters with assigned seats. Buy tickets and choose seats ahead of time and show up 20 minutes late to miss the previews.



And an extra 20 minutes in the Theatre Bar to get a drink instead of the usual 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS:*

Universal to build two massive hotels on former Wet N Wild site:

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-hotel-complex-announcement/

- lowest prices yet - nights starting at $100
- still get early admission to parks and transportation to parks
- Some of the on-site amenities include three pools, poolside bars, two food courts, coffee bars and fitness centers.

Some more info in the DIS Universal posting:

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/new-details-on-universals-two-new-hotels/

- total of 2,800 new guest rooms (one of the new hotels will have 750 rooms and the other will offer 2,050 rooms)
- will include 1,450 two-bedroom suites designed to accommodate families of all sizes.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Universal to build two massive hotels on former Wet N Wild site:
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-hotel-complex-announcement/
> 
> - lowest prices yet - nights starting at $100
> - still get early admission to parks and transportation to parks
> - Some of the on-site amenities include three pools, poolside bars, two food courts, coffee bars and fitness centers.


As expected. Price point favorable as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> As expected. Price point favorable as well.



yeah, that is really good for it to still come with early park access.  And if they are new and nice I could see a lot people just setting up came there for their week rather than staying at Pop or whatever for at least 30% more (or at the very least doing split stays)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is really good for it to still come with early park access.  And if they are new and nice I could see a lot people just setting up came there for their week rather than staying at Pop or whatever for at least 30% more (or at the very least doing split stays)


Looking like Universal is starting to have a pricing structure for their hotels. These obviously are values. Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls more moderate and the rest deluxe type hotels. And to think they are planning for 3-4 more hotels on the new land they bought.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is really good for it to still come with early park access.  And if they are new and nice I could see a lot people just setting up came there for their week rather than staying at Pop or whatever for at least 30% more (or at the very least doing split stays)



I agree.  You have to think they are watching people get mad at the Disney resort rate hikes and they are trying to steal some of that business away.  Could be a very good strategy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looking like Universal is starting to have a pricing structure for their hotels. These obviously are values. Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls more moderate and the rest deluxe type hotels. And to think they are planning for 3-4 more hotels on the new land they bought.



Obviously don't see all the details even for these, but if they could have something really geared towards larger families that are more like the off-campus condos and stuff (the aquare footage they provide is a big reason we stay off site) at a reasonable price that could be a game changer for us as that is something Disney doesn't really have (or only via DVC and/or very pricey)

EDIT - updated my original post with some more info that the DIS had - these will have some 2-bedroom suites

"1,450 two-bedroom suites designed to accommodate families of all sizes."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks blog meet up for Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-very-merry-blog-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## saskdw

Q-man said:


> We went to Thor yesterday and after 20 minutes of previews we left and got a refund. We are done with theaters.



LOL!!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I have never been bothered by previews.



I actually enjoy the previews.

We go to movies locally at the VIP Theater which is the same idea as the Dine-In Theaters in the US. The previews play while they are taking orders and delivering food orders. It works out great.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously don't see all the details even for these, but if they could have something really geared towards larger families that are more like the off-campus condos and stuff (the aquare footage they provide is a big reason we stay off site) at a reasonable price that could be a game changer for us as that is something Disney doesn't really have (or only via DVC and/or very pricey)
> 
> EDIT - updated my original post with some more info that the DIS had - these will have some 2-bedroom suites
> 
> "1,450 two-bedroom suites designed to accommodate families of all sizes."



We aren’t US fans (and may never be - not big fans of the IPs), but building these 2-BR Suites - and so many of them - is greatly appreciated. The AoA suites are ridiculously overpriced for what they are, and the rental of DVC points just doesn’t work for a lot of families. I have bemoaned the lack of reasonable accommodations for larger families at WDW for years. I hope this is wildly successful for US and maybe Disney will take notice.


----------



## saskdw

Moliphino said:


> I was disappointed to not get a Black Panther preview. I'm seeing a Marvel movie, why am I getting Justice League but not Black Panther?



There was a Black Panther preview at our theater on saturday for Thor.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Permit Shows a New Thor ‘Encounter’ Coming to California Adventure

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hor-encounter-coming-to-california-adventure/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Holiday Hot Cocoa Flight at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



DW would be all over that!


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Universal to build two massive hotels on former Wet N Wild site:
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-hotel-complex-announcement/
> 
> - lowest prices yet - nights starting at $100
> - still get early admission to parks and transportation to parks
> - Some of the on-site amenities include three pools, poolside bars, two food courts, coffee bars and fitness centers.
> 
> Some more info in the DIS Universal posting:
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/new-details-on-universals-two-new-hotels/
> 
> - total of 2,800 new guest rooms (one of the new hotels will have 750 rooms and the other will offer 2,050 rooms)
> - will include 1,450 two-bedroom suites designed to accommodate families of all sizes.



But these guys won't get the express pass will they? I've stayed at portofino a bunch and royal pacific some, and I'm wondering just how much capacity uso has? Tbh, I've never looked at their other properties so I may just be ignorant...

Just 2800 rooms for large families is a ton of folks with express pass and would diminish the feature. I know you have a big family, but man, that's a lot of extra patrons.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## han22735

Disney in talks to buy 21st Century Fox??

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/06/21s...o-sell-most-of-company-to-disney-sources.html


----------



## rteetz

han22735 said:


> Disney in talks to buy 21st Century Fox??
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/06/21s...o-sell-most-of-company-to-disney-sources.html


Looks like for film and some TV rights which would help its direct to consumer products. 

They wouldn’t own the news networks, business network, or sports networks due Disney already owning those.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> But these guys won't get the express pass will they? I've stayed at portofino a bunch and royal pacific some, and I'm wondering just how much capacity uso has? Tbh, I've never looked at their other properties so I may just be ignorant...
> 
> Just 2800 rooms for large families is a ton of folks with express pass and would diminish the feature. I know you have a big family, but man, that's a lot of extra patrons.



at least per the story no they wouldn't get Express Pass included

From what I can tell (and @rteetz laid out) it would be:
- Value: These hotels that are lower price, and not within walking distance of a park, and would come with Early Entry, but not Express Pass ... starting price point: ~$100
- Prime Value (aka Disney Moderate): Cabana Bay, Aventura, Sapphire Falls - a bit more expensive, on site/walkable to the parks, more highly themed, early entry, but non Express Pass .... starting price point: $110-150
- Deluxe: Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, Portifino Bay - more expensive, deluxe amenities and higher end restaurants, etc. early entry PLUS Express Pass ... starting price point: ~$200-250


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least per the story no they wouldn't get Express Pass included
> 
> From what I can tell (and @rteetz laid out) it would be:
> - Value: These hotels that are lower price, and not within walking distance of a park, and would come with Early Entry, but not Express Pass ... starting price point: ~$100
> - Prime Value (aka Disney Moderate): Cabana Bay, Aventura, Sapphire Falls - a bit more expensive, on site/walkable to the parks, more highly themed, early entry, but non Express Pass .... starting price point: $110-150
> - Deluxe: Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, Portifino Bay - more expensive, deluxe amenities and higher end restaurants, etc. early entry PLUS Express Pass ... starting price point: ~$200-250


I wonder if their 3-4 more hotels they have in the works for the new land they bought include deluxe type resorts or more moderate and value resorts. And then if they are deluxes would they include express pass? A new park would open up more room to allow more express passes so I would think yes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I wonder if their 3-4 more hotels they have in the works for the new land they bought include deluxe type resorts or more moderate and value resorts. And then if they are deluxes would they include express pass? A new park would open up more room to allow more express passes so I would think yes.



I would think if the idea is a new park with 1+ resorts right there, then I would expect at least one to be a Deluxe that would come with Express Pass (figure they could up the number of express passes given out by ~50% and still have the same proportionally when they open a true 3rd gate)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think if the idea is a new park with 1+ resorts right there, then I would expect at least one to be a Deluxe that would come with Express Pass (figure they could up the number of express passes given out by ~50% and still have the same proportionally when they open a true 3rd gate)


That’s what I’m thinking. Another deluxe with walking distance to the third park would be a big selling point.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco trailer and tickets go on sale 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/final-coco-trailer-released-as-tickets-go-on-sale/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I wonder if their 3-4 more hotels they have in the works for the new land they bought include deluxe type resorts or more moderate and value resorts. And then if they are deluxes would they include express pass? A new park would open up more room to allow more express passes so I would think yes.



I'd be surprised if they did include Express at any new hotels going forward. Right now when it's busy, giving all the guests at Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, and Portofino feels like it puts a strain on things as it is. People were getting really irritated in some of the express lines a month ago (Columbus Day weekend) and all the hotels were booked solid, even Sapphire Falls which I feel like is the least "worth it" out of all of them. But they just expanded Cabana Bay and build Sapphire Falls in the last year and a half, and working on Adventura (I think thats it's name) now. They really are getting up there in room capacity. And they're using Loews to manage all these hotels which probably helps too. I bet WDW wishes they were in a similar arrangement.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'd be surprised if they did include Express at any new hotels going forward. Right now when it's busy, giving all the guests at Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, and Portofino feels like it puts a strain on things as it is. People were getting really irritated in some of the express lines a month ago (Columbus Day weekend) and all the hotels were booked solid, even Sapphire Falls which I feel like is the least "worth it" out of all of them. But they just expanded Cabana Bay and build Sapphire Falls in the last year and a half, and working on Adventura (I think thats it's name) now. They really are getting up there in room capacity. And they're using Loews to manage all these hotels which probably helps too. I bet WDW wishes they were in a similar arrangement.


I really think they only do it at a be delixe style hotel when they open the third park. The third park would give them more express capacity. I wouldn’t see them doing it until then.


----------



## imaginepeace

rteetz said:


> Looks like for film and some TV rights which would help its direct to consumer products.
> 
> They wouldn’t own the news networks, business network, or sports networks due Disney already owning those.



I wonder if this would allow Disney to release the original trilogy "non-special edition" Star Wars movies. If I recall Fox owned distribution rights...


----------



## eXo

2 More hotels for Universal brings them up to 8 large resort hotels for 2 parks (and the water park I suppose) . 2 parks that have had a zero net gain of rides for the past decade. Sure, they have added many rides, but always at the expense of closing an older one. 

We all know they have that large plot of land down near Lockheed, but it seems odd to me they are so quick to announce resorts and so tight lipped about the future of that land. 8 resorts for 2 parks seems incredibly excessive, and unless they have a third gate (a real one, not Volcano Bay) ready to go fairly soon after these 2 open, then it's hard for me to believe they won't be cannibalizing their deluxe resorts. There just isn't enough entertainment to justify that many hotel rooms. That doesn't even get into the fact that the average stay is typically much shorter than one on Disney property. In polls I've seen, most Disney folks report vacations of 10+ days or 7 days as the most common lengths. Speaking as a fan of Universal, I have no idea what I would do with myself if I had to spend 7 days there. On my last trip we did a whirlwind single day and even though it was expensive, we used an express pass and essentially hit every single ride. We could have really slowed down and easily made 3 days out of it, but even a 4th would be difficult to justify.

Point being, they ought to quit announcing hotels and give us some actual content. Preferably the kind that doesn't require 3d glasses.


----------



## eXo

imaginepeace said:


> I wonder if this would allow Disney to release the original trilogy "non-special edition" Star Wars movies. If I recall Fox owned distribution rights...



Correct. It could also solve problems with the mutants/fantastic four marvel characters, which Disney has been burying over the past few years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> 2 More hotels for Universal brings them up to 8 large resort hotels for 2 parks (and the water park I suppose) . 2 parks that have had a zero net gain of rides for the past decade. Sure, they have added many rides, but always at the expense of closing an older one.
> 
> We all know they have that large plot of land down near Lockheed, but it seems odd to me they are so quick to announce resorts and so tight lipped about the future of that land. 8 resorts for 2 parks seems incredibly excessive, and unless they have a third gate (a real one, not Volcano Bay) ready to go fairly soon after these 2 open, then it's hard for me to believe they won't be cannibalizing their deluxe resorts. There just isn't enough entertainment to justify that many hotel rooms. That doesn't even get into the fact that the average stay is typically much shorter than one on Disney property. In polls I've seen, most Disney folks report vacations of 10+ days or 7 days as the most common lengths. Speaking as a fan of Universal, I have no idea what I would do with myself if I had to spend 7 days there. On my last trip we did a whirlwind single day and even though it was expensive, we used an express pass and essentially hit every single ride. We could have really slowed down and easily made 3 days out of it, but even a 4th would be difficult to justify.
> 
> Point being, they ought to quit announcing hotels and give us some actual content. Preferably the kind that doesn't require 3d glasses.



well, if they are really competing on price I could see people staying at these resorts at $100/night for a week and then go over to the Disney parks vs staying at Disney for their week and doing a few days at the Universal parks, or doing a split stay

So more competing vs the Disney value resorts vs attracting more park goers


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> 2 More hotels for Universal brings them up to 8 large resort hotels for 2 parks (and the water park I suppose) . 2 parks that have had a zero net gain of rides for the past decade. Sure, they have added many rides, but always at the expense of closing an older one.
> 
> We all know they have that large plot of land down near Lockheed, but it seems odd to me they are so quick to announce resorts and so tight lipped about the future of that land. 8 resorts for 2 parks seems incredibly excessive, and unless they have a third gate (a real one, not Volcano Bay) ready to go fairly soon after these 2 open, then it's hard for me to believe they won't be cannibalizing their deluxe resorts. There just isn't enough entertainment to justify that many hotel rooms. That doesn't even get into the fact that the average stay is typically much shorter than one on Disney property. In polls I've seen, most Disney folks report vacations of 10+ days or 7 days as the most common lengths. Speaking as a fan of Universal, I have no idea what I would do with myself if I had to spend 7 days there. On my last trip we did a whirlwind single day and even though it was expensive, we used an express pass and essentially hit every single ride. We could have really slowed down and easily made 3 days out of it, but even a 4th would be difficult to justify.
> 
> Point being, they ought to quit announcing hotels and give us some actual content. Preferably the kind that doesn't require 3d glasses.


They were in a fight with the area about building a park on that land. That could be why they haven’t announced anything yet. Parks takes decades of planning at times. Hotels don’t require that amount of time and with Universals growth they see a need for more rooms.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rex figure has been installed in TSL

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-rex-figure-installed-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Elton John surprises guests at anniversary performance of The Lion King 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/11/06/elton-john-surprises-lion-king-audience-performance/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Terralina at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ls-on-the-upcoming-disney-springs-restaurant/


----------



## LSLS

eXo said:


> 2 More hotels for Universal brings them up to 8 large resort hotels for 2 parks (and the water park I suppose) . 2 parks that have had a zero net gain of rides for the past decade. Sure, they have added many rides, but always at the expense of closing an older one.
> 
> We all know they have that large plot of land down near Lockheed, but it seems odd to me they are so quick to announce resorts and so tight lipped about the future of that land. 8 resorts for 2 parks seems incredibly excessive, and unless they have a third gate (a real one, not Volcano Bay) ready to go fairly soon after these 2 open, then it's hard for me to believe they won't be cannibalizing their deluxe resorts. There just isn't enough entertainment to justify that many hotel rooms. That doesn't even get into the fact that the average stay is typically much shorter than one on Disney property. In polls I've seen, most Disney folks report vacations of 10+ days or 7 days as the most common lengths. Speaking as a fan of Universal, I have no idea what I would do with myself if I had to spend 7 days there. On my last trip we did a whirlwind single day and even though it was expensive, we used an express pass and essentially hit every single ride. We could have really slowed down and easily made 3 days out of it, but even a 4th would be difficult to justify.
> 
> Point being, they ought to quit announcing hotels and give us some actual content. Preferably the kind that doesn't require 3d glasses.



Well, I have heard Disney has 30 resorts for just 4 parks.

But yeah, I really want to hear about the next big project.  Cheap hotels are great, but you need to get Nintendo and the next park going if you are stealing me away.


----------



## eXo

LSLS said:


> Well, I have heard Disney has 30 resorts for just 4 parks.
> 
> But yeah, I really want to hear about the next big project.  Cheap hotels are great, but you need to get Nintendo and the next park going if you are stealing me away.



In general however, Disney just has a lot more to do. If you get into ancillary stuff Universal has Blue Man group, Volcano Bay and Citywalk. Citywalk can be explored in a single evening. Most of it is just restaurants. 

Disney has the 2 water parks, disney springs, the sports complex, golf courses, mini golf courses, and quite honestly - more attractions per park (HS being a glaring exception to that rule currently). Disney also attracts tons of school groups, competition groups, and corporate events. 

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy Universal and I was going there long before I ever "re"discovered Disney World. But they were already crowding their parks out before they built Sapphire Falls & Aventura. Add 2 more on top of that and it's just getting silly.


----------



## Gusey

We stayed at Cabana Bay for 2 weeks when we came over from UK and spent a total of 3 days at all the Universal parks/waterparks, using the hotel more as a base to drive to the other parks in Florida  So they could be aiming at anyone using a hotel just as a base for the Orlando areas too, especially if you are coming from another country


----------



## foodiddiedoo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rex figure has been installed in TSL
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-rex-figure-installed-toy-story-land/


When I first loaded up that picture, I thought for sure it was just children's sized toys.  Good job Disney, you tricked me!


----------



## saskdw

LSLS said:


> Well, I have heard Disney has 30 resorts for just 4 parks.
> 
> But yeah, I really want to hear about the next big project.  Cheap hotels are great, but you need to get Nintendo and the next park going if you are stealing me away.



I don't think this is just about stealing people away from Disney.

They are looking to steal people away from the cheap hotels on I-Drive too. If you could get a room at a brand new onsite Universal Resort with all the amenities they have in these places for say $100/night. Why would anyone want to stay at one of the cheap places up the street for say $79/night.

Seems like a no brainer for those people that are on a budget and were planning on spending time at UO and Seaworld. Now UO gets that money instead of the Day's Inn up the street.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> We stayed at Cabana Bay for 2 weeks when we came over from UK and spent a total of 3 days at all the Universal parks/waterparks, using the hotel more as a base to drive to the other parks in Florida  So they could be aiming at anyone using a hotel just as a base for the Orlando areas too, especially if you are coming from another country



That definitely what I am thinking ... and $100/night for a brand new resort vs $200/night for aging Pop (post Gondola completion) and it could be attractive ... add in more space for families especially if staying for a while compared to Disney prices for larger rooms and definitely can see the appeal - even if only doing a few days in the Universal parks


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Terralina at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ls-on-the-upcoming-disney-springs-restaurant/



Interesting.  Love Giardineara!  See it all the time in the famous Polish hot dog stands in Chi town. 

And even more interesting, a beer made from bread???   Iinstead of beer bread it will be bread beer?   WTH, I'm in!   Wonder if it will soak up the non bread beer?   You know, the kind you get sitting at the hole in the wall...


----------



## saskdw

eXo said:


> In general however, Disney just has a lot more to do. If you get into ancillary stuff Universal has Blue Man group, Volcano Bay and Citywalk. Citywalk can be explored in a single evening. Most of it is just restaurants.
> 
> Disney has the 2 water parks, disney springs, the sports complex, golf courses, mini golf courses, and quite honestly - more attractions per park (HS being a glaring exception to that rule currently). Disney also attracts tons of school groups, competition groups, and corporate events.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy Universal and I was going there long before I ever "re"discovered Disney World. But they were already crowding their parks out before they built Sapphire Falls & Aventura. Add 2 more on top of that and it's just getting silly.



There are lots of people going to Universal that are staying at places on I-Drive and surrounding area. I don't think the idea is that attendance in the parks will go up, it just means some of those people will stay in a Universal resort. That's profit for UO. It's also more likely that those people would eat somewhere in the Universal grounds as opposed to one of the many restaurants on I'Drive and area.


----------



## amberpi

eXo said:


> 2 More hotels for Universal brings them up to 8 large resort hotels for 2 parks (and the water park I suppose) . 2 parks that have had a zero net gain of rides for the past decade. Sure, they have added many rides, but always at the expense of closing an older one.
> 
> We all know they have that large plot of land down near Lockheed, but it seems odd to me they are so quick to announce resorts and so tight lipped about the future of that land. 8 resorts for 2 parks seems incredibly excessive



WDW has 25ish resorts for 4 parks...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Elton John surprises guests at anniversary performance of The Lion King
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/11/06/elton-john-surprises-lion-king-audience-performance/


The official anniversary is November 13th. I'm wondering why they celebrated a week early.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Beauty and the Beast debuts on this 4-Night sailing beginning today on the Disney Dream!
*
I'm not sure if the show debuts today or which night it will debut.

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/onboard-activities/beauty-and-the-beast-show/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*American Idol Premiere Date!*

If there are any American Idol fans out there, Ryan Seacrest revealed the premiere date of the new season of American Idol this morning. The show will premiere on Sunday, March 11, 2018 at 8 p.m. on ABC.


----------



## Redcon1

rteetz said:


> Another good point. Marcus is the big theater chain in our area. They just went to assigned seats.



Marcus recently bought out our locally-owned theater chain, Wehrenberg, and so far have been impressed with their operations. Hopefully, it's not just a honeymoon period, but continues offering what they have so far ($5 Tuesday tickets, Classic film series, etc).


----------



## Redcon1

crazy4wdw said:


> Same here, enjoy seeing the trailers before the feature.  Of course, I'm old enough to remember when they played several cartoons and newsreels before the feature!



And double-features where you could walk in anytime during the film...and stay as long as you'd like.


----------



## Redcon1

MommaBerd said:


> We aren’t US fans (and may never be - not big fans of the IPs), but building these 2-BR Suites - and so many of them - is greatly appreciated. The AoA suites are ridiculously overpriced for what they are, and the rental of DVC points just doesn’t work for a lot of families. I have bemoaned the lack of reasonable accommodations for larger families at WDW for years. I hope this is wildly successful for US and maybe Disney will take notice.



Yeah, maybe this will entice Disney to finally build another ACTUAL value resort instead of more DVC and luxury hotels which have been the norm for the past 15 years or so.


----------



## rteetz

Redcon1 said:


> Marcus recently bought out our locally-owned theater chain, Wehrenberg, and so far have been impressed with their operations. Hopefully, it's not just a honeymoon period, but continues offering what they have so far ($5 Tuesday tickets, Classic film series, etc).


They’ve done those offerings for a while now. I really enjoy Marcus.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The official anniversary is November 13th. I'm wondering why they celebrated a week early.


Maybe that’s the only time Elton could be there? Michael Eisner was in attendance for the anniversary as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This years MVMCP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dom-card/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170019A


----------



## WooPigScientist

Redcon1 said:


> Marcus recently bought out our locally-owned theater chain, Wehrenberg, and so far have been impressed with their operations. Hopefully, it's not just a honeymoon period, but continues offering what they have so far ($5 Tuesday tickets, Classic film series, etc).



Same for our Wehrenberg here. I love the classic films - there was something really cool about watching the Indiana Jones films on the big screen with our kids, and I'm really looking forward to Christmas Story and National Lampoon's Christmas!
So far, we've been happy with the new ownership too.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think if the idea is a new park with 1+ resorts right there, then I would expect at least one to be a Deluxe that would come with Express Pass (figure they could up the number of express passes given out by ~50% and still have the same proportionally when they open a true 3rd gate)



That makes sense as the capacity and the feature would follow each other.

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison hiring event this week

https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/edison-holding-hiring-events-week/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, a runner in yesterday’s wine and dine half marathon collapsed and has died.
> 
> http://wfla.com/2017/11/06/disney-runner-dies-after-collapsing-during-race-in-resort/



Oh no!  That's terrible.


----------



## Dis_Fan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coco trailer and tickets go on sale
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/final-coco-trailer-released-as-tickets-go-on-sale/



I saw Coco last night. It has some wonderful animation and music. The plot, especially the beginning and end, is pretty cliche and standard which i think detracts a little.

While still having its funny moments Coco also seemed to be the most adult Pixar movie so far. It may not have the punch in the gut moment like the beginning of UP or end of Toy Story 3 but it is more adult and mature throughout.


----------



## Flyerjab

foodiddiedoo said:


> When I first loaded up that picture, I thought for sure it was just children's sized toys.  Good job Disney, you tricked me!



It had the same visual effect to me also.  When I first saw that overhead photo I couldn't believe how much it looked like a toy set.  Excellent job by the Imagineers!


----------



## osully

Toy Story Land looks so cool! Cannot wait!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dis_Fan said:


> I saw Coco last night. It has some wonderful animation and music. The plot, especially the beginning and end, is pretty cliche and standard which i think detracts a little.
> 
> While still having its funny moments Coco also seemed to be the most adult Pixar movie so far. It may not have the punch in the gut moment like the beginning of UP or end of Toy Story 3 but it is more adult and mature throughout.



do you think it is still totally appropriate for younger kids?  It isn't open here yet until closer to the end of the month but we were planning to see it that Wed before Thanksgiving and just want to make sure it will be ok for all my kids (ages 8, 5, 3)


----------



## wareagle57

Redcon1 said:


> Yeah, maybe this will entice Disney to finally build another ACTUAL value resort instead of more DVC and luxury hotels which have been the norm for the past 15 years or so.


 
We can dream I guess. It was speculated that the reasoning behind giving certain good neighbor hotels 60+ booking was to turn them into the new value. I wonder If it has anything to do with Disney knowing this was coming from Universal and trying to get one step ahead of them.


----------



## Dis_Fan

TheMaxRebo said:


> do you think it is still totally appropriate for younger kids?  It isn't open here yet until closer to the end of the month but we were planning to see it that Wed before Thanksgiving and just want to make sure it will be ok for all my kids (ages 8, 5, 3)



I cannot say or want to misguide you.The movie deals with death and remembrance. But also about family. I saw it with a theater full of Jr. Highschoolers and I definitely heard some crying and sobbing at the end. 

If/when you go just know it does not go for the laughs as much as other Pixar movies do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dis_Fan said:


> I cannot say or want to misguide you.The movie deals with death and remembrance. But also about family. I saw it with a theater full of Jr. Highschoolers and I definitely heard some crying and sobbing at the end.
> 
> If/when you go just know it does not go for the laughs as much as other Pixar movies do.



Thank you for this - and for that last part about not going for the laughs.  I was afraid from seeing the early trailer that there would be too much "goof jokes" and things with the dog going after the bones, etc. - but another person who saw the movie said not to worry about that and in fact that scene that was in the previews is not even in the movie


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Welcome the Holidays With A #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘A Frozen Holiday Wish’ Castle Lighting November 9 at 8:10 p.m. EST


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
#DisneyParksLIVE Stream to Feature a Special Sneak Peek of ‘Beauty and the Beast’ from the Disney Dream November 10 at 10:40 a.m. EST


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise Promotions Available at Epcot Throughout November


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two Convention Centers Being Reimagined at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PHOTOS: Utility Markers Spotted at New Hollywood Studios Area Hotel Site


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New ‘Coco’ Mini Tsum Tsum’s


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch’s Great Escape Returns for Christmas Season at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch’s Great Escape Returns for Christmas Season at the Magic Kingdom



Instead of threatening the kids with coal in their stocking this year, I'm gonna use this........


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dis_Fan said:


> I saw Coco last night. It has some wonderful animation and music. The plot, especially the beginning and end, is pretty cliche and standard which i think detracts a little.
> 
> While still having its funny moments Coco also seemed to be the most adult Pixar movie so far. It may not have the punch in the gut moment like the beginning of UP or end of Toy Story 3 but it is more adult and mature throughout.



That's kind of a relief about not having a gut punch moment. Man, I love Up but if I ever want to watch it I fast forward through the beginning. It's almost too powerful. I don't need that kind of emotional punch.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> #DisneyParksLIVE Stream to Feature a Special Sneak Peek of ‘Beauty and the Beast’ from the Disney Dream November 10 at 10:40 a.m. EST


Any word if the show is delayed by a cruise or if they are doing this after it debuts on the sailing it's on now?


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> PHOTOS: Utility Markers Spotted at New Hollywood Studios Area Hotel Site


This one is a little curious. Could be the hotel, but could also be dig safe related to the gondola corner building. Seems early if it's the hotel and nothing is officially announced. Typically if lodging isn't announced it's because it may have a DVC component and therefore have great restrictions of the marketing before hand.
So in this case you can trust the shovels, but not really know what the heck the shovels are digging for.

I would think if that corner building can be a loading station, it really makes this hotel property something a little more special.


----------



## sachilles

I'll retract that....I was confused as to which side of the river the turn station was on.....and it isn't as close as I was thinking.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch’s Great Escape Returns for Christmas Season at the Magic Kingdom



I'm kind of surprised with the sign change and removed from the TTA PM audio. Will they change those out again? I haven't seen any pictures of how they changed the interior for the meet and greet, I'm assuming not much changed there?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any word if the show is delayed by a cruise or if they are doing this after it debuts on the sailing it's on now?


Not that I have heard.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I'm kind of surprised with the sign change and removed from the TTA PM audio. Will they change those out again? I haven't seen any pictures of how they changed the interior for the meet and greet, I'm assuming not much changed there?


They didn't change the interior. They are just using the queue for the meet and greet.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I'll retract that....I was confused as to which side of the river the turn station was on.....and it isn't as close as I was thinking.


Yeah dirt is already moving where the turn station is going.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> They didn't change the interior. They are just using the queue for the meet and greet.



Thanks. I guess I assumed by queue, they meant the indoor portion/preshow. I forgot they even had that area outside since I've only ever walked straight in.

*edit*

I found this in case anyone else was curious what it looks like.

http://blogmickey.com/2017/10/photo...et-greet-now-open-former-attraction-building/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> - Deluxe: Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, Portifino Bay - more expensive, deluxe amenities and higher end restaurants, etc. early entry PLUS Express Pass ... starting price point: ~$200-250



When the heck are these hotels $200 a night. We are going to stay a night during presidents week and sunday night is $425-500 per night plus tax.. Saturday night is $450-525. They really vary $200-500 by season?

I looked it up, and i did find hard rock as low as $304 midweek january. It's $489 when I need it though.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Thanks. I guess I assumed by queue, they meant the indoor portion/preshow. I forgot they even had that area outside since I've only ever walked straight in.


It is inside but just right inside the door.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I was just on Disney property last week and was just astonished at all the construction you saw as you drove over property. When we first started visiting around 2007 everything was pristine and there were no cranes or roads ripped up anywhere. 

I guess this is what happens when you ignore infrastructure and don't build any new attractions for 15 some years. 

Does anyone know why they are making a bridge over by ESPN? Where is that even going to go?


----------



## Q-man

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know why they are making a bridge over by ESPN? Where is that even going to go?



More details?   Is it the new entrance to HS parking?


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> More details?   Is it the new entrance to HS parking?


Yeah its all part of the new entrance to DHS.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> When the heck are these hotels $200 a night. We are going to stay a night during presidents week and sunday night is $425-500 per night plus tax.. Saturday night is $450-525. They really vary $200-500 by season?
> 
> I looked it up, and i did find hard rock as low as $304 midweek january. It's $489 when I need it though.



With a seasonal pass, I paid 249 a night for Portofino (left out that detail) during the week in June. It was average of 219 a night in October of 2016. This year very different, 309 a night at Royal Pacific, I sucked it up and paid rack rate since I did my first DVC stay.  I will agree, weekends are ridiculous, difference of $80 a night on rack rate in June of 2018.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> Yeah its all part of the new entrance to DHS.



Found the pix.


----------



## sachilles

I still wonder if the boardwalk lot turn station will be a loading station as well? Where it is is very close to the pathway between DHS and EPCOT. One could walk past the loading station at DHS if they were going to Epcot and load a few stops up line closer to Epcot, skipping the resort stops, and maybe a load/unload cycle at trinidad station.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I still wonder if the boardwalk lot turn station will be a loading station as well? Where it is is very close to the pathway between DHS and EPCOT. One could walk past the loading station at DHS if they were going to Epcot and load a few stops up line closer to Epcot, skipping the resort stops, and maybe a load/unload cycle at trinidad station.


Nope just a turn.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs Tree Trail getting ready

https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs Tree Trail getting ready
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/



Looks like they might be kicking it up a notch from last year!


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Looks like they might be kicking it up a notch from last year!


Yes it was announced they will have several additional trees this year. I had the chance to see it last year and it definitely looks better already.


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> When the heck are these hotels $200 a night. We are going to stay a night during presidents week and sunday night is $425-500 per night plus tax.. Saturday night is $450-525. They really vary $200-500 by season?
> 
> I looked it up, and i did find hard rock as low as $304 midweek january. It's $489 when I need it though.



We always stay there for 10 nights or so and take advantage of their Stay More Save More promo which gets 30%-35% off for staying 7 nights or more.

10 nights at Royal Pacific in Mid December with 14 day park passes for 2 is running us only $2200 tax paid.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Yes it was announced they will have several additional trees this year. I had the chance to see it last year and it definitely looks better already.



Agreed. We saw it last year as well and this does look better already. 

We're spending Dec. 8th & 9th at Disney Springs before heading to Universal for 10 days. Hoping this puts us in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs Tree Trail getting ready
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/



I haven't heard anything about the drone show at Disney Springs. Does anyone know if that's happening again?


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> I haven't heard anything about the drone show at Disney Springs. Does anyone know if that's happening again?


As far as I am aware that was a one time thing for last year to showcase the drone technology.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> When the heck are these hotels $200 a night. We are going to stay a night during presidents week and sunday night is $425-500 per night plus tax.. Saturday night is $450-525. They really vary $200-500 by season?
> 
> I looked it up, and i did find hard rock as low as $304 midweek january. It's $489 when I need it though.



I just went to the Universal Orlando website for accodations and that is what was listed as the starting ranges of the different hotels ... all I had to go by


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld's 3rd Quarter Report Shows Drops in Attendance and Revenue


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


Is it just me or are there more fireworks this year? This might be worth it for me to see now.


----------



## Brocktoon

Big news for comic book fans, and since Marvel is owned by Disney ...  Brian Michael Bendis is moving to DC comics

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/marvel...el-bendis-signs-exclusive-deal-with-dc-comics

Bendis helped create the Ultimate Marvel Universe which was the basis for the Marvel Cinematic Universe.  He created the characters Miles Morales (Spider-Man), Jessica Jones, Daisy Johnson (SHIELD) and relaunched Guardians of the Galaxy as the version influencing the movies.  Rumors point to the post Infinity War Marvel movies following his 'Secret Invasion' mini-series plot.  Love him or hate him, he was a HUGE part of Marvel writing and one of the biggest influences on Marvel movie and TV productions.

Now DC has both Joss Whedon and Bendis to possibly help out on the movie side of things ....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or are there more fireworks this year? This might be worth it for me to see now.



A report I read from someone that was there said there definitely was more "BAM!" this year, so I don't think it is just you


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or are there more fireworks this year? This might be worth it for me to see now.


The show definitely had changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

FYI - just got an e-mail from Omaze that they picked the winner of the Spend a Night in Cinderella's Castle contest

Funny thing is they spelled my name wrong as instead of Phil from NY they spelled it Chloe from Cincinnati ... probably just an autocorrect thing


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney ends LA Times ban

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/business/disney-la-times.html


----------



## cashda

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs Tree Trail getting ready
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-springs-prepares-annual-christmas-tree-trail/



Looks like a HUGE upgrade over last year, can’t wait to experience it


----------



## Redcon1

wareagle57 said:


> We can dream I guess. It was speculated that the reasoning behind giving certain good neighbor hotels 60+ booking was to turn them into the new value. I wonder If it has anything to do with Disney knowing this was coming from Universal and trying to get one step ahead of them.



Good point in Disney bringing the GN hotels into the fold, so to speak, without actually owning them. DL has much of the same situation with no owned value hotels, but the GN properties littered around the property basically somewhat satisfying that market.


----------



## Flyerjab

Just saw this photo online (courtesy of wdwmagic).



Jessie is either being hung or is being put into place.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney ends LA Times ban
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/business/disney-la-times.html



thanks man, I don't need to shop any more already.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney ends LA Times ban
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/business/disney-la-times.html



LOL


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney ends LA Times ban
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/business/disney-la-times.html



Read a few articles on this... That sure backfired on them! Idk all the facts of what Disney claims they were unfair about in the first place, but it seems no one wants to defend Disney on this either.


----------



## cashda

Flyerjab said:


> Just saw this photo online.
> 
> View attachment 282087
> 
> Jessie is either being hung or is being put into place.




LOL, that made my day.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> FYI - just got an e-mail from Omaze that they picked the winner of the Spend a Night in Cinderella's Castle contest
> 
> Funny thing is they spelled my name wrong as instead of Phil from NY they spelled it Chloe from Cincinnati ... probably just an autocorrect thing



Boy, they do that all the time to me too.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Coronado Springs enhancements:


----------



## MommaBerd

MUCH improved JBJB! It seems to me that they enhanced the story line? I remember walking away thinking what a mish-mash, but this had a more cohesive storyline. (Or else I was highly distracted when I saw it last year.) I’m still not a fan of Oogie-Boogie being in a Christmas production, but I know NBC has lots of fans, and he makes the perfect villain if Santa is kidnapped...

ETA: Just went back and watched last year’s...same story line. Maybe I was in a bad mood. Plus, it was the first night of the show. But DEFINITELY more BAM!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

So we decided to skip the AP previews for the DHS projection as it looked sort of meh, so we caught our first viewing of happily ever after. It is a great show even though it lacks any sort of through story, but the combination of the projections and fireworks is amazing.however, i noticed one problem i hadn't seen stated anywhere else. A lot of images are projected low on the castle, and while I at 5 foot 11 had no problem, i could see where a lot of kids will miss at least a third to half of the castle stuff.  

That and there are a boatload of people here. Still love it though!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Saw Thor tonight. We both enjoyed it. I liked the music as well. Cate Blanchett was quite interesting IMO in the movie as I just didn't quite picture her doing this type of movie--I still see her a lot in my mind from Lord of the Rings. 

Since we were talking about previews earlier lol we had 20mins of them (though like I said before I enjoy them) and in those previews was both Black Panther and Justice League. I can't remember exactly but I don't think this was the first Marvel movie that had a DC movie preview in it that I've seen but I couldn't tell you exactly what other Marvel movie it was.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## STLstone

Brocktoon said:


> Big news for comic book fans, and since Marvel is owned by Disney ...  Brian Michael Bendis is moving to DC comics
> 
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/marvel...el-bendis-signs-exclusive-deal-with-dc-comics
> 
> Bendis helped create the Ultimate Marvel Universe which was the basis for the Marvel Cinematic Universe.  He created the characters Miles Morales (Spider-Man), Jessica Jones, Daisy Johnson (SHIELD) and relaunched Guardians of the Galaxy as the version influencing the movies.  Rumors point to the post Infinity War Marvel movies following his 'Secret Invasion' mini-series plot.  Love him or hate him, he was a HUGE part of Marvel writing and one of the biggest influences on Marvel movie and TV productions.
> 
> Now DC has both Joss Whedon and Bendis to possibly help out on the movie side of things ....



To me, it's truly a _marvel _that anyone could turn GOTG into a successful franchise. I didn't think they had a prayer of making that subject matter work. So, if he was responsible for that, he must have a lot of talent.

As someone who just watches movies, I would be thrilled if they could start making more good DC movies.

If I was a Disney stockholder, I might not be that thrilled, though.


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> Seems early if it's the hotel and nothing is officially announced. Typically if lodging isn't announced it's because it may have a DVC component and therefore have great restrictions of the marketing before hand.



This isn't going to be Disney owned or operated hotel.  As such, what Disney has done in the past with their resorts doesn't matter much.


----------



## theww228

Splash Mountain had water and empty logs cycling through today, hopefully it open before the planned 11/17 date.


----------



## sunset7132

MommaBerd said:


> MUCH improved JBJB! It seems to me that they enhanced the story line? I remember walking away thinking what a mish-mash, but this had a more cohesive storyline. (Or else I was highly distracted when I saw it last year.) I’m still not a fan of Oogie-Boogie being in a Christmas production, but I know NBC has lots of fans, and he makes the perfect villain if Santa is kidnapped...
> 
> ETA: Just went back and watched last year’s...same story line. Maybe I was in a bad mood. Plus, it was the first night of the show. But DEFINITELY more BAM!


great to hear this


----------



## OKW Lover

theww228 said:


> Splash Mountain had water and empty logs cycling through today, hopefully it open before the planned 11/17 date.


That's part of the "test and adjust" portion of the rehab.  Making sure that everything is in proper working order.  Typically they load the boats with sandbags for weight so that they reflect what will actually happen with guests on board.  Trivia: a heavily loaded log goes faster in the trough than a lighter one.


----------



## mikepizzo

STLstone said:


> To me, it's truly a _marvel _that anyone could turn GOTG into a successful franchise. I didn't think they had a prayer of making that subject matter work. So, if he was responsible for that, he must have a lot of talent.
> 
> As someone who just watches movies, I would be thrilled if they could start making more good DC movies.
> 
> If I was a Disney stockholder, I might not be that thrilled, though.



Not trying to take away credit from Brian Michael Bendis, but I'm not sure how successful the Guardians of the Galaxy movies would be without James Gunn.  Guardians of the Galaxy needs to be "weird", and they picked a great writer/director for "weird".


----------



## skier_pete

theww228 said:


> Splash Mountain had water and empty logs cycling through today, hopefully it open before the planned 11/17 date.[/QUOTE
> Interesting, it was still dry on Sunday.


----------



## Brocktoon

mikepizzo said:


> Not trying to take away credit from Brian Michael Bendis, but I'm not sure how successful the Guardians of the Galaxy movies would be without James Gunn.  Guardians of the Galaxy needs to be "weird", and they picked the a great writer/director for "weird".



I agree and was ecstatic when Gunn was announced for Guardians.  Where I give Bendis credit is that he created a modern Guardian line-up and revamped story that translated to the big screen.  Gunn took that basis and ran with it doing what he does best.  Marvel so far has crushed DC when it comes to finding the proper fit film writers/directors to develop their properties instead of just choosing the hip flavor of the month.

Some of the rumors floating around are that Bendis wanted production credit for some of the Marvel film/TV properties.  Supposedly Marvel films stopped listening and working with creators on the comics side.  Geoff Johns, DC creative director is rumored to have offered Bendis a larger role for film/TV at DC.  Years ago you would make a movie based on a comic.  Now the movie is the priority with everything else considered cross-promotion and the comic writers want in on the $$$ (and rightly so)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Splash Mountain is now listed as down on the HUB from 1/8-2/1. Previously it was that way only on the TA calendar. Fastpass is not available either after the 7th. Looks like another refurb is happening.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash Mountain is now listed as down on the HUB from 1/8-2/1. Previously it was that way only on the TA calendar. Fastpass is not available either after the 7th. Looks like another refurb is happening.


It's also now listed on the regular WDW calendar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash Mountain is now listed as down on the HUB from 1/8-2/1. Previously it was that way only on the TA calendar. Fastpass is not available either after the 7th. Looks like another refurb is happening.



If those reports of them testing it now are true, definitely feels like they did what they could, then want it back open for the holiday season, but still have some more refurb to do - so almost a continuation of the one rather than a separate thing.  But who knows


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If those reports of them testing it now are true, definitely feels like they did what they could, then want it back open for the holiday season, but still have some more refurb to do - so almost a continuation of the one rather than a separate thing.  But who knows


Yep. The testing is true I’ve seen photos of it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Strange Splash info.  CM's that work there report 11/17 opening.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> ... Previously it was that way only on the TA calendar...



What's the link to the TA calendar again? I lost it on my favorites.


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> What's the link to the TA calendar again? I lost it on my favorites.


There are these calendars but they don't show refurbs only park hours. 

#1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2017 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party entertainment line-up and schedules


----------



## koala1966

Flyerjab said:


> Just saw this photo online.
> 
> View attachment 282087
> 
> Jessie is either being hung or is being put into place.


Or she's bungee jumping lol


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> There are these calendars but they don't show refurbs only park hours.
> 
> #1


Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/


Bummer. I actually like that attraction for more than the air conditioning.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/




Hang on... I need to get some popcorn...


----------



## Capang

jknezek said:


> Hang on... I need to get some popcorn...


----------



## Reddog1134

I apologize if I missed a post about this but has anyone heard about a new rule (law?) saying bus drivers cannot talk to guests while the bus is moving?  

I don't use the buses but a friend just got back and said they were testing "bus hosts" that would talk to/entertain you so the driver doesn't get distracted.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/



I guess they can't get the hair just right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I apologize if I missed a post about this but has anyone heard about a new rule (law?) saying bus drivers cannot talk to guests while the bus is moving?
> 
> I don't use the buses but a friend just got back and said they were testing "bus hosts" that would talk to/entertain you so the driver doesn't get distracted.



Interesting - are these "bus hosts" additional CMs or like a computer system?  (like a Siri or Alexa I guess) .... sort of makes sense as there have been a few accidents. Also seems like the bus drivers have different levels of knowledge of the parks (some are really into it but some just see it as a job driving a bus) so having something more consistent probably makes sense

only downside is that Bus Drivers are usually best source of all the *credible* rumors


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - are these "bus hosts" additional CMs or like a computer system?  (like a Siri or Alexa I guess) .... sort of makes sense as there have been a few accidents. Also seems like the bus drivers have different levels of knowledge of the parks (some are really into it but some just see it as a job driving a bus) so having something more consistent probably makes sense



It was an actual person.  My friend said he was trying to make a joke about husbands and wives but got tripped up when the man he was talking to pointed out his husband.



TheMaxRebo said:


> only downside is that Bus Drivers are usually best source of all the *credible* rumors



My first thought was "Now how will we know when they start building the 5th park?"


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bus Drivers are usually best source of all the *credible* rumors


Yup. Especially if it's Iger or a WDWVP doing one of their undercover drives.


----------



## Reddog1134

I just remembered what he said the bus host joke was.

He was giving out wooden coins that had "2it" printed on them.  So when your wife asks you to do something, you say you'll get a "round 2it".  Or something like that.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/


It’d be nice if they opened the inside area before the theater. It would be a good place for people to get out of the heat and sit down, and some people (me) enjoy looking at and reading the historical paintings and information they have there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*

new-pirates-caribbean-auction-scene-coming-march-2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Offers and Discounts Available at Disney Springs This Week


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 
> new-pirates-caribbean-auction-scene-coming-march-2018


Is the refurbishment for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World at the same time?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is the refurbishment for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World at the same time?


Haven’t heard about DL yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New ramp outside of MK will open soon

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/construction-impacting-several-roads-at.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Survey crews spotted at Tron site

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photo-survey-crews-spotted-near-future-tron-coaster-site/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog to live stream "A Frozen Holiday Wish Castle Lighting" tomorrow, November 9th (my birthday!) @ 8:10 PM EST.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-p-m-est/?CMP=EMC-DPFY17Q4wo1102171108170020C


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Parks Blog to live stream "A Frozen Holiday Wish Castle Lighting" tomorrow, November 9th (my birthday!) @ 8:10 PM EST.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-p-m-est/?CMP=EMC-DPFY17Q4wo1102171108170020C


Yep and then a live stream from DCL on the 10th.  happy early birthday!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Yep and then a live stream from DCL on the 10th.  happy early birthday!


Missed the one for DCL, thanks for this info!


----------



## rteetz

Finally saw Thor. Very good. Very funny and works well. Not my favorite Marvel movie but its definitely up there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galactic nights to include projections on tower of terror

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/star-wars-projections-coming-tower-terror-galactic-nights/


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> So we decided to skip the AP previews for the DHS projection as it looked sort of meh, so we caught our first viewing of happily ever after. It is a great show even though it lacks any sort of through story, but the combination of the projections and fireworks is amazing.however, i noticed one problem i hadn't seen stated anywhere else. A lot of images are projected low on the castle, and while I at 5 foot 11 had no problem, i could see where a lot of kids will miss at least a third to half of the castle stuff.
> 
> That and there are a boatload of people here. Still love it though!


 we did the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks dessert party on our last trip, and most of the projections were obscured by the trees. Well it was nice to be able to sit down for the fireworks, I feel we still missed an awful lot of what we paid for!


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> I apologize if I missed a post about this but has anyone heard about a new rule (law?) saying bus drivers cannot talk to guests while the bus is moving?
> 
> I don't use the buses but a friend just got back and said they were testing "bus hosts" that would talk to/entertain you so the driver doesn't get distracted.



We rode quite a few buses and never saw this. I seriously doubt they pay for a second person to be on each bus. The bus drivers haven't been talking for awhile though.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hall of Presidents to remain closed well into 2018?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor-hall-presidents-magic-kingdom-remain-closed-2018/





jknezek said:


> Hang on... I need to get some popcorn...



To keep it relatively neutral, let's just say our current president is a polarizing figure, and I suspect Disney doesn't really know what to do about it. If they have the AA speak, it will anger one group, and if they don't it will anger the other, with both sides being pretty vocal. I wonder if they just keep delaying for 4 years....


----------



## Delano Fiedler

********** said:


> To keep it relatively neutral, let's just say our current president is a polarizing figure, and I suspect Disney doesn't really know what to do about it. If they have the AA speak, it will anger one group, and if they don't it will anger the other, with both sides being pretty vocal. I wonder if they just keep delaying for 4 years....


It was never a good idea to put AA politics inside a Disney park in the first place.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Survey crews spotted at Tron site
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photo-survey-crews-spotted-near-future-tron-coaster-site/



Probably more excited to see this being built than anything else. I can see this going up quite quickly once all the groundwork is done as it is still pretty much an off the shelf coaster


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> To keep it relatively neutral, let's just say our current president is a polarizing figure, and I suspect Disney doesn't really know what to do about it. If they have the AA speak, it will anger one group, and if they don't it will anger the other, with both sides being pretty vocal. I wonder if they just keep delaying for 4 years....


Wasn't there something in the rumors that they may go back to only having Lincoln and Washington talk, like it was originally?  That would get around any political issues - well, most political issues...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Wasn't there something in the rumors that they may go back to only having Lincoln and Washington talk, like it was originally?  That would get around any political issues - well, most political issues...


That’s more wishful thinking.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> That’s more wishful thinking.


And probably makes too much sense....  ha ha


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently another jewelry store was needed. Ever After Jewely Co. replaces D-Living. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photos-d-living-disney-springs-now-ever-jewelry-co/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> That’s more wishful thinking.


It would be a great fix, though. Now, and for the future.

There will likely be another controversial President again, or always, from here on out.

Although, the way things are now, I could see even Lincoln and Washington being turned into controversial figures by some.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> It would be a great fix, though. Now, and for the future.
> 
> There will likely be another controversial President again, or always, from here on out.
> 
> Although, the way things are now, I could see even Lincoln and Washington being turned into controversial figures by some.


I think it would be less controversial for sure. Even though I didn’t visit every trip I’d miss HoP. 44 AAs in one show is pretty incredible.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney ear hat bag collection

https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-dooney-bourke-ear-collection/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> we did the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks dessert party on our last trip, and most of the projections were obscured by the trees. Well it was nice to be able to sit down for the fireworks, I feel we still missed an awful lot of what we paid for!



If we ever did that I think we would do the option where you go down to the plaza garden area for the viewing.  You don't get a seat but I have heard that are generally doesn't get full and you can at least sit on the ground and still be able to see


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Wasn't there something in the rumors that they may go back to only having Lincoln and Washington talk, like it was originally?  That would get around any political issues - well, most political issues...



I think there was some thought that with the longer delay they were going to make a more substantial change ... but I thought the last official word from Disney was that Trump would get a speaking line it was just taking a while to get the schedules lined up, etc.  (though, obviously that could all be a work)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> It would be a great fix, though. Now, and for the future.
> 
> There will likely be another controversial President again, or always, from here on out.
> 
> Although, the way things are now, I could see even Lincoln and Washington being turned into controversial figures by some.



I agree - they would still take some heat now from some for not letting Trump speak when they let the last presidents speak, but at least it would be over and done with and not be an issue in the future as well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Very Merry Christmas Party merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-festive-merchandise-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> If we ever did that I think we would do the option where you go down to the plaza garden area for the viewing. You don't get a seat but I have heard that are generally doesn't get full and you can at least sit on the ground and still be able to see



On my last 2 WDW trips I have done the HEA Dessert Party with the Plaza Garden viewing.  To me, this is well worth the cost.  Just for the fact that I don't have to stake out a spot in the Hub or anywhere else for an hour or so.  Both times the Plaza Garden was not full.  I think people have finally realized the Tomorrowland Terrace option does have some obstruction for the projections on the castle.  

I would like to have sat down for the last time I was there in October, but it was rather rainy.  Even with a poncho it would have been miserable to sit down.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Finally saw Thor. Very good. Very funny and works well. Not my favorite Marvel movie but its definitely up there.


Right with you there, had a blast watching it, but not one of my top Marvel films


----------



## Roxyfire

wnwardii said:


> On my last 2 WDW trips I have done the HEA Dessert Party with the Plaza Garden viewing.  To me, this is well worth the cost.  Just for the fact that I don't have to stake out a spot in the Hub or anywhere else for an hour or so.  Both times the Plaza Garden was not full.  I think people have finally realized the Tomorrowland Terrace option does have some obstruction for the projections on the castle.
> 
> I would like to have sat down for the last time I was there in October, but it was rather rainy.  Even with a poncho it would have been miserable to sit down.



Agreed, it's a nice alternative. One party night it drizzled off and on and the party CMs were giving people the Disney ponchos for free. That was a great touch because I think they're $10+ in the store each.


----------



## jknezek

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, it's a nice alternative. One party night it drizzled off and on and the party CMs were giving people the Disney ponchos for free. That was a great touch because I think they're $10+ in the store each.




Yeah. And cost Disney about $.05 to produce so they don't really lose anything by doing it. Shipping the things from China probably cost more than production...


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> Yeah. And cost Disney about $.05 to produce so they don't really lose anything by doing it. Shipping the things from China probably cost more than production...



Lol yup, which is why I'm happy to take one for free. It's that insane profit margin that they really enjoy the most.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cinderella Castle gingerbread display coming to the Contemporary

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-opens-today-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Cinderella Castle gingerbread display coming to the Contemporary
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-opens-today-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


I think it was a Frozen theme there last year...could this mean that we, who are not Frozen Fanatics, may be getting a little break??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jlundeen said:


> I think it was a Frozen theme there last year...could this mean that we, who are not Frozen Fanatics, may be getting a little break??



I highly doubt that, what with the new short coming out in a few weeks, then there will be the sequel.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I highly doubt that, what with the new short coming out in a few weeks, then there will be the sequel.


People aren’t exactly thrilled with the 21 minute short in front of Coco. Not that it’s bad but it’s 21 minutes in front of a movie. Many theaters in Mexico stopped showing the short.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> People aren’t exactly thrilled with the 21 minute short in front of Coco. Not that it’s bad but it’s 21 minutes in front of a movie. Many theaters in Mexico stopped showing the short.


Wait... theres a 21 min short IN ADDITION to 20 mins of previews?


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> We rode quite a few buses and never saw this. I seriously doubt they pay for a second person to be on each bus. The bus drivers haven't been talking for awhile though.



I agree about paying a 2nd person for each bus.  But it still makes me wonder what the purpose of the "Bus comedian" was.


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Wait... theres a 21 min short IN ADDITION to 20 mins of previews?


Yep.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> People aren’t exactly thrilled with the 21 minute short in front of Coco. Not that it’s bad but it’s 21 minutes in front of a movie. Many theaters in Mexico stopped showing the short.



I feel like this should be a 1 week only type thing. Or, if they are really desperate, hold the short back and make it during week 3 of Coco playing only. 

I don't blame the theaters in Mexico a lot. They finally get a movie from Disney/Pixar that is based on their culture that their people really want to see, and then they want them to sit through a 20 minute unrelated short.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Drop off/Pick Up location at Epcot moving

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/guest-pick-up-and-drop-off-area-moving.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel like this should be a 1 week only type thing. Or, if they are really desperate, hold the short back and make it during week 3 of Coco playing only.
> 
> I don't blame the theaters in Mexico a lot. They finally get a movie from Disney/Pixar that is based on their culture that their people really want to see, and then they want them to sit through a 20 minute unrelated short.



I got the feeling Disney was worried about the interest in Coco on it's own and so they added this to draw in more crowds (I heard of some thinking that the Frozen short was originally going to be a TV special - which would fit the time length better for a 1/2 hour TV slot - but that was just speculation)

But if it is having the opposite effect maybe they do drop it or switch it out for another short or something


----------



## MommaBerd

wnwardii said:


> On my last 2 WDW trips I have done the HEA Dessert Party with the Plaza Garden viewing.  To me, this is well worth the cost.  Just for the fact that I don't have to stake out a spot in the Hub or anywhere else for an hour or so.  Both times the Plaza Garden was not full.  I think people have finally realized the Tomorrowland Terrace option does have some obstruction for the projections on the castle.
> 
> I would like to have sat down for the last time I was there in October, but it was rather rainy.  Even with a poncho it would have been miserable to sit down.



The night we went, the Plaza Garden was not full, but it was more crowded than I anticipated. The very worst though, (which was not an inherent flaw of the party) was a lady had parked herself at the front/center of the viewing area on our side, and held up her iPad to record the entire show.  I was SO aggravated!!! But I will agree, the cost of the party was “worth it” relative to our saving time, reducing stress, and having a better point of view (despite iPad lady).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> The night we went, the Plaza Garden was not full, but it was more crowded than I anticipated. The very worst though, (which was not an inherent flaw of the party) was a lady had parked herself at the front/center of the viewing area on our side, and held up her iPad to record the entire show.  I was SO aggravated!!! But I will agree, the cost of the party was “worth it” relative to our saving time, reducing stress, and having a better point of view (despite iPad lady).



On the latest Connecting with Walt podcast Micheal mentioned in the Asian parks (forget which one specifically he was talking about) that if one guest does that another will take their cell phone, turn on the flashlight feature and shine it in the first guest's eyes until the lower their screen ... just a tip for next time


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Drop off/Pick Up location at Epcot moving
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/guest-pick-up-and-drop-off-area-moving.html?m=1


I wonder if the Minnie Vans will also be able to use this area...apparently they now go to the bus area - we used Minnie Vans last week for AK and MK, but since we were at Beach Club, we walked to HS and Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Peter Pan Dooneys  

https://t.co/7vFVeZKRqx?amp=1


----------



## Q-man

Reddog1134 said:


> I agree about paying a 2nd person for each bus.  *But it still makes me wonder what the purpose of the "Bus comedian" was.*



Extra security personnel given a cover to watch everyone on a bus and not freak guest out?


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Drop off/Pick Up location at Epcot moving
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/guest-pick-up-and-drop-off-area-moving.html?m=1



Seems like a security move to keep relatively unknown cars away from the buses.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> On the latest Connecting with Walt podcast Micheal mentioned in the Asian parks (forget which one specifically he was talking about) that if one guest does that another will take their cell phone, turn on the flashlight feature and shine it in the first guest's eyes until the lower their screen ... just a tip for next time



I actually listened to that podcast because - SQUEAL - we are going to China in April!!! (Hangzhou, Beijing, Shanghai) I loved that tip...only she was standing all the way in the front so there wasn’t any way to shine the light...maybe I could try standing a safe distance beside the person and shine it sideways?!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls have now appeared near Space Mountain

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...rway-tron-lightcycle-power-run-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Starbucks holiday mugs

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-starbucks-holiday-mug-ornaments-released/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Skyliner Station progress

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-work-progresses-hollywood-studios-skyliner-gondola-station/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm not saying I don't agree with the phone flashlight light shining in the face theory, but I don't think you could do that here. Quick way to start a huge fight.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not saying I don't agree with the phone flashlight light shining in the face theory, but I don't think you could do that here. Quick way to start a huge fight.


Definitely. I just wish people would actually listen to things that say no flash photography and stuff like that. I hate seeing flashes in Haunted Mansion for example.


----------



## sachilles

MommaBerd said:


> I actually listened to that podcast because - SQUEAL - we are going to China in April!!! (Hangzhou, Beijing, Shanghai) I loved that tip...only she was standing all the way in the front so there wasn’t any way to shine the light...maybe I could try standing a safe distance beside the person and shine it sideways?!


If you haven't got your visa yet, It takes about 2 weeks if you do everything right on first pass. They changed their photo requirements to something metric, and it's no longer the standard passport photos. The mini-6 photo print at CVS is pretty close. Basically goes from square to rectangle.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Definitely. I just wish people would actually listen to things that say no flash photography and stuff like that. I hate seeing flashes in Haunted Mansion for example.


Well, I put that in the same category as putting kids on shoulders and blocking the view of everyone behind them 

if folks would just consider the other people around them, and think about what their actions may do to affect others.  

Common sense stuff...similar to "move all the way across the row..."  But, we could harp on this for many many pages.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Definitely. I just wish people would actually listen to things that say no flash photography and stuff like that. I hate seeing flashes in Haunted Mansion for example.



It would be nice. I don't think I've ever been on the Little Mermaid ride without people using flash. My fav was a grandparent two clamshells ahead of us turning to take pics of their grand kids in the clam between us thus effectively flashing us in the face for the whole ride.

People are idiots. I used to ask people to stop but that just usually starts a fight. So I guess that puts me in the sit there and take it group.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Planned power outages at Grand Floridian 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/scheduled-power-outages-to-occur-at.html?m=1


----------



## jlundeen

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It would be nice. I don't think I've ever been on the Little Mermaid ride without people using flash. My fav was a grandparent two clamshells ahead of us turning to take pics of their grand kids in the clam between us thus effectively flashing us in the face for the whole ride.
> 
> People are idiots. I used to ask people to stop but that just usually starts a fight. So I guess that puts me in the sit there and take it group.


One trip we were entering the Mickey's Philharmagic, and I had carefully calculated to let enough folks into the row ahead of us so that we would be close to center... some jerk had plopped his bottom down in the center of the row, along with all his teenaged (I'm assuming...) kids, and wouldn't budge.  When I got close to him, I said something like "we're suppose to move all the way across"  and he just crossed his arms over his chest and said "no".  So, I sweetly asked everyone in the line up behind me to not be too careful about climbing over him....and purposely stepped on his toes.  His kids were very embarrassed, but he was too dense to figure it out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not saying I don't agree with the phone flashlight light shining in the face theory, but I don't think you could do that here. Quick way to start a huge fight.



Oh I agree ... I just found it interesting how over there guests seems to be able to police themselves/each other more than here


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It would be nice. I don't think I've ever been on the Little Mermaid ride without people using flash. My fav was a grandparent two clamshells ahead of us turning to take pics of their grand kids in the clam between us thus effectively flashing us in the face for the whole ride.
> 
> People are idiots. I used to ask people to stop but that just usually starts a fight. So I guess that puts me in the sit there and take it group.



yeah, worst situation we had was while on line for the Littler Mermaid ride, in the circular cave room, these two kids (like 10-12 age or so) were running around and through the line chasing each other.  After the second time they made physical contact with my family I got their attention and asked them to please be careful to not hit other people.  They then complained to an adult in their party who looked at us and just shrugged her shoulders and turned back around.   A few minutes later I saw their whole group go into a door marked "cast members only" so clearly they were big on following the rules


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photos of the new Cinderella gingerbread castle

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...contemporary-resort-gingerbread-display-2017/


----------



## MommaBerd

sachilles said:


> If you haven't got your visa yet, It takes about 2 weeks if you do everything right on first pass. They changed their photo requirements to something metric, and it's no longer the standard passport photos. The mini-6 photo print at CVS is pretty close. Basically goes from square to rectangle.



Thanks for the heads up! We don’t travel until the end of March, but I know we need to get on it soon. We’re waiting to finalize travel plans.


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> I agree about paying a 2nd person for each bus.  But it still makes me wonder what the purpose of the "Bus comedian" was.



Are you sure he was an actual employee? Or just a transport CM that was hitching a ride? BTW - a round "tuit" is too old to even be a Dad joke.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Drop off/Pick Up location at Epcot moving
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/guest-pick-up-and-drop-off-area-moving.html?m=1



Saw this while I was there. If I knew it was news I would've taken a picture...but I didn't.


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> Saw this while I was there. If I knew it was news I would've taken a picture...but I didn't.


This is how I felt on my trip in September. Some things I thought I just didn't know because I'd only been to DS once before, or it was my first time to AK/DHS... then I'd see it on here the next day.


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> One trip we were entering the Mickey's Philharmagic, and I had carefully calculated to let enough folks into the row ahead of us so that we would be close to center... some jerk had plopped his bottom down in the center of the row, along with all his teenaged (I'm assuming...) kids, and wouldn't budge.  When I got close to him, I said something like "we're suppose to move all the way across"  and he just crossed his arms over his chest and said "no".  So, I sweetly asked everyone in the line up behind me to not be too careful about climbing over him....and purposely stepped on his toes.  His kids were very embarrassed, but he was too dense to figure it out.



We just got through with "bad guest" etiquette on our trip. A lady and her (small) child were 30 minutes early for their FP+ at Frozen 4EVA and she insist that the line was so long outside (a line that we had gotten through in front of her in 5 minutes) that she should be allowed to use her FP+ early. She was so pushy that she eventually got her way. And then 'cause she was a party of 2 she actually got waved ahead of us.

Seeing as this is a news thread - NOT a complaint thread - I wanted to point out that in 5 days of near-record heat and large crowds, we did not have a single bad CM experience. The closest was we were at Soarin' and asked if we could wait until the next load to be in the middle section, the CM looked at me a said "No".  I did a head tilt and said "No?" She said "It's Disney, someone's got to be a Villian!" She then said sure we could wait, but for a split second I was thrown for a loop. We then chatted her up for quite a while waiting for a next load. 

After being all excited for the chance to attend the AP event at DHS - we ended up forgoing it in favor of seeing HEA.  We also didn't ever get around to Flights of Passage, as on the last day decided we didn't want to get up at 6:30 AM to try for it with EMH. 

There's a TON of construction cranes around site. The Building at Coronado is right at the front of the resort, so we drove by it several times and tower appears already on the rise.  

I posted earlier in the thread about the construction cranes at Riviera - Walking around WS the angles make it seem like this tower will either be behind Germany or behind the area directly to the left of Germany where they have the Africa "Cool Port". Makes me wonder how they are going to "blend" it to the park, or if they are going to put the unannounced but rumored new "land" in that spot and blend it there. 

Ellen's Energy Adventure looks unchanged from the outside. The load stations for the gondolas at DHS and Epcot are just piles of dirt. (I posted a picture of the DHS one earlier in the thread.) From driving by DHS you could get some pretty good views of the TSL coaster track. I talked to a CM at "Walt Disney Presents" and they seemed pretty confident in the "Summer 2018" date as being definite. We asked what "Pixar Place" was going to be used for once TSL opened and all they would say was "Well, it's Disney, they re-purpose everything. Maybe it will be part of the new Mickey Mouse ride."

One last thing on HEA - I mostly avoided reading too much about it, but there was some extremely impressive tricks with the projection and the fireworks with timing. At one point a firework shoots across the sky, and when it passed behind the castle and star appeared on the castle at the same instant, and somehow the firework burnt out at the same time so that it appeared that the star "stopped" on the top of the castle. It wasn't a huge part of the show, but there were several other moments like that.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Ellen's Energy Adventure looks unchanged from the outside. The load stations for the gondolas at DHS and Epcot are just piles of dirt. (I posted a picture of the DHS one earlier in the thread.) From driving by DHS you could get some pretty good views of the TSL coaster track. I talked to a CM at "Walt Disney Presents" and they seemed pretty confident in the "Summer 2018" date as being definite. We asked what "Pixar Place" was going to be used for once TSL opened and all they would say was "Well, it's Disney, they re-purpose everything. Maybe it will be part of the new Mickey Mouse ride."


Photos from today show a pile driver now at the DHS site. 

Ellen's exterior will get painted but it will remain mostly the same. 

Summer means Memorial Day weekend. 

Pixar Place is going to be backstage. Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway will only use 85% of the existing GMR building.


----------



## jknezek

Disney's 4th quarter results were disappointing. Other than Parks and Resorts, everything took it on the chin. Now Studio Entertainment accounts for a significant portion of it, but Media Networks aren't pretty either. Again, all stuff that was expected. Both of those sectors have a huge impact on Consumer Products and Interactive Media which also dropped the ball. Broadcasting was the major driver of issues in Studio Entertainment, not Cable Networks which were just a small drop. Freeform was the major culprit of the small drop in Cable, with the Disney Channels and ESPN basically holding steady year over year.

International Parks apparently made up for a drop of revenue at domestic parks and cruise lines, both driven by hurricane issues. Overall not much here that wasn't expected, but certainly not pretty.

And by the way, just food for thought. Depreciation Expense at the Parks and Resorts for the Year ending 9/30/17? Almost 2billion dollars.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Fiscal 2017 and 4th quarter Earnings report


----------



## jbeyes

New Star Wars Trilogy coming-

http://www.starwars.com/news/rian-j...last-jedi-to-create-all-new-star-wars-trilogy


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> Are you sure he was an actual employee? Or just a transport CM that was hitching a ride? BTW - a round "tuit" is too old to even be a Dad joke.



No idea, but from my friends details it definitely sounded like he was there for a reason.


----------



## TwoMisfits

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Wait... theres a 21 min short IN ADDITION to 20 mins of previews?



And apparently, Olaf is very annoying in the short, so it seems like much longer than 21 minutes...at least that's the scoop from the Mexican opening...


----------



## Capang

TwoMisfits said:


> And apparently, Olaf is very annoying in the short, so it seems like much longer than 21 minutes...at least that's the scoop from the Mexican opening...


Grrreeeeeaaaattttt....maybe I show up 40 minutes late and hope my daughter knows nothing of the short.

20 minutes of previews I can handle and frankly I enjoy them. 20 minutes PLUS a 20 minute short? Too long.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Grrreeeeeaaaattttt....maybe I show up 40 minutes late and hope my daughter knows nothing of the short.
> 
> 20 minutes of previews I can handle and frankly I enjoy them. 20 minutes PLUS a 20 minute short? Too long.


I wonder if they cut down on the previews because of the short?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I wonder if they cut down on the previews because of the short?


Good question but I can’t see them cutting previews. I’m sure I will find out soon, we will be there opening day.


----------



## jade1

Capang said:


> maybe I show up 40 minutes late



Yep, reserved seats. 

Nice to get this word out though, some must be like.....

Of course many probably like the extended experience, just be nice to know.

I hope there is an after credits clip-now that is a fun wait.


----------



## Capang

jade1 said:


> Yep, reserved seats.
> 
> Nice to get this word out though, some must be like.....
> 
> Of course many probably like the extended experience, just be nice to know.
> 
> I hope there is an after credits clip-now that is a fun wait.


I looked and it said run time was 2 hours 8 minutes with 20 minutes of previews and preshow. Not sure if that is accurate but that makes for a long sit in a theater with kids. I could see kids getting really restless.


----------



## OKW Lover

Love previews!  Can't count how many movies I've avoided because I saw the preview.


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Just watched the Live Stream of the Castle Lighting Show and we were lucky enough last week to be there to see the switch from Halloween/Fall to Christmas and I am so excited for the holidays now! Makes me want to go to MVMCP again but the room rates are kind of ridiculous right now, even with an AP discount. There don't seem to be any bargains left....By Disney standards anyway


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Definitely. I just wish people would actually listen to things that say no flash photography and stuff like that. I hate seeing flashes in Haunted Mansion for example.


I was at the Planetarium in Chicago as a child and somebody snapped a flash picture of the stars. I bet that picture came out great...


----------



## rteetz

Disney Springs Tree Trail looks to be a definite improvement over last year. Characters were even meeting at their trees during the soft opening tonight. Santa meets at the end of the trail this year. They also had merchandise and drinks for sale in the trail.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently another jewelry store was needed. Ever After Jewely Co. replaces D-Living.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photos-d-living-disney-springs-now-ever-jewelry-co/


So this is fine with me because I like all these brands, but I notice that their new favorite thing to do is say something is coming back and then not (like Portobello and Captain's Grill). Or maybe not new lol


----------



## rteetz

koala1966 said:


> So this is fine with me because I like all these brands, but I notice that their new favorite thing to do is say something is coming back and then not (like Portobello and Captain's Grill). Or maybe not new lol


Well both are coming back but just different Portobello is still Italian with the same chef just a different name and look.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs Tree Trail looks to be a definite improvement over last year. Characters were even meeting at their trees during the soft opening tonight. Santa meets at the end of the trail this year. They also had merchandise and drinks for sale in the trail.


Do you know when this ends?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you know when this ends?


January 8th I believe.


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs Tree Trail looks to be a definite improvement over last year. Characters were even meeting at their trees during the soft opening tonight. Santa meets at the end of the trail this year. They also had merchandise and drinks for sale in the trail.


Will the characters be meeting at their trees normally? Or are we thinking that was just special for the opening?


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> Will the characters be meeting at their trees normally? Or are we thinking that was just special for the opening?


Not sure. It was a surprise to me. Could be just for the opening.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*NEW Disney Parks Blog Live-Streams Announced!
*
November 30th: Believe...In Holiday Magic Firework Show! (Disneyland)

December 4th: Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! (Disney's Hollywood Studios)

December 31st: New Years Eve Fireworks! (Magic Kingdom)

Don't forget about the Disney Parks Blog Live Stream from the Disney Dream tomorrow morning for a look at the debut of the new stage show, Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> January 8th I believe.


I'm happy I'll be able to see it now.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs Tree Trail looks to be a definite improvement over last year. Characters were even meeting at their trees during the soft opening tonight. Santa meets at the end of the trail this year. They also had merchandise and drinks for sale in the trail.


Are there hours for this anywhere? Like how late  might be open?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Are there hours for this anywhere? Like how late  might be open?



I didn't see anything specific to the Christmas Tree Trail, but per the Disney Springs Website, on the section for "Holidays at Disney Springs" it lists the times as:

Sunday - Sunday 10:00 am - 12:00 am


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> January 8th I believe.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm happy I'll be able to see it now.



Per the Disney Springs Website it lists the holiday events as being from: 

*November 9, 2017 - January 7, 2018*

(not sure if that one day makes a difference to you or not Zach)


----------



## Gusey

*News:*
25th Epcot's Flower & Garden Festival lasts 90 days: Feb 28th-May 28th 2018
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ational-flower-garden-festival-feb-28-may-28/


----------



## jknezek

Interesting article here. It puts the financial results in context and consolidates most of Iger's headline quotes and what they mean.

https://www.bloombergquint.com/busi...ppoints-as-cable-tv-woes-hurricanes-take-toll


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DCA getting ready for Christmas 

http://micechat.com/175374-dca-update-holiday-preview/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Parks Blog just went live with the Beauty and the Beast DCL show!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Parks Blog just went live with the Beauty and the Beast DCL show!


Never done a cruise but that looks pretty great.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Dress Shop Welcomes Teacup and Haunted Mansion Designs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
PHOTOS: 2017 Christmas Tree Trail Opens at Disney Springs with 10 New Trees


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per the Disney Springs Website it lists the holiday events as being from:
> 
> *November 9, 2017 - January 7, 2018*
> 
> (not sure if that one day makes a difference to you or not Zach)


Good thing it doesn’t.  I’ll be there from Dec. 29-Jan. 7th. I just know some Christmas decorations come down around the time I get there so just wanted to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Wine Bar George update

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wine-bar-george/gallery/10nov2017-wine-bar-george-construction.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Never done a cruise but that looks pretty great.



Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together.  It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together.  It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show


Someday I will get on a cruise but I wouldn't want the same show on every ship anyways. Gives an incentive to try out the different ships.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Jaleo at Disney Springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/jaleo/gallery/10nov2017-jaleo-construction.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Jaleo at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/jaleo/gallery/10nov2017-jaleo-construction.htm



there are so many restaurants (current and coming) at Disney Springs I totally hadn't even registered this was a think


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> there are so many restaurants (current and coming) at Disney Springs I totally hadn't even registered this was a think


I know. There are still so many places I want to try and they keep adding more.


----------



## amalone1013

Thanks @TheMaxRebo. I did end up finding on the DS website a thing saying the trail closes at 10pm. I was hoping for later because we're going down just for the weekend, and I might have gone Friday night.


----------



## sachilles

The upside is that you won't need to get an adr a million days in advance. With as many eateries as there are in place now, you should be able to get a seat as a walk up, in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Thanks @TheMaxRebo. I did end up finding on the DS website a thing saying the trail closes at 10pm. I was hoping for later because we're going down just for the weekend, and I might have gone Friday night.



Glad you found your info - to be honest I had a lot of trouble navigating the Disney springs website other than huge images with very little info


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> The upside is that you won't need to get an adr a million days in advance. With as many eateries as there are in place now, you should be able to get a seat as a walk up, in a reasonable amount of time.


Very true. I had an ADR for Homecomin in June but really didn't need it.


----------



## Bay Max

This isn't really news but...

I've been having some problems with the WDW website.  It won't process my credit card payments.  It's not my card - I was able to pay with that card by phone.  And when I attempt to put my room location preferences in the "online check-in" section, no options appear on the drop-down menu.

Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> This isn't really news but...
> 
> I've been having some problems with the WDW website.  It won't process my credit card payments.  It's not my card - I was able to pay with that card by phone.  And when I attempt to put my room location preferences in the "online check-in" section, no options appear on the drop-down menu.
> 
> Anyone else having these problems?


I had the drop down menu issues.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you found your info - to be honest I had a lot of trouble navigating the Disney springs website other than huge images with very little info


I don't think they have the most helpful website... I actually saw hours for individual stores too, and I'm not sure I remember seeing that the last time I looked on there when I was planning my Sept trip.


----------



## Moliphino

Bay Max said:


> This isn't really news but...
> 
> I've been having some problems with the WDW website.  It won't process my credit card payments.  It's not my card - I was able to pay with that card by phone.  And when I attempt to put my room location preferences in the "online check-in" section, no options appear on the drop-down menu.
> 
> Anyone else having these problems?



My dad had the drop down menu issue, but I did not. He eventually called.


----------



## sachilles

Bay Max said:


> This isn't really news but...
> 
> I've been having some problems with the WDW website.  It won't process my credit card payments.  It's not my card - I was able to pay with that card by phone.  And when I attempt to put my room location preferences in the "online check-in" section, no options appear on the drop-down menu.
> 
> Anyone else having these problems?


I remember someone reporting a similar issue a few weeks ago, with no resolution. Did you try a different internet browser, I think I remember the person was using safari.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together.  It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show



I'm also going on my first Disney cruise on the Wonder! We are doing the Southern Caribbean that starts on Jan 27.


----------



## jlundeen

Bay Max said:


> This isn't really news but...
> 
> I've been having some problems with the WDW website.  It won't process my credit card payments.  It's not my card - I was able to pay with that card by phone.  And when I attempt to put my room location preferences in the "online check-in" section, no options appear on the drop-down menu.
> 
> Anyone else having these problems?


I found that problem a couple months ago....drop down for room requests was up then down, then up and has now been down for weeks....  ugh.  Better to call in (or have your TA call in) and also recheck within a week or your arrival to be sure your request are on your reservation.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together.  It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show



We did our first in April, and are probably doing our 3rd in Feb.  They are so much fun.  But yeah, it's really smart to put shows on dif ships, it's big part of the reason we are trying a different ship.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Jaleo at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/jaleo/gallery/10nov2017-jaleo-construction.htm



Which one is this?  There are so many new things still coming to DS that I can't remember which restaurant this is.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Which one is this?  There are so many new things still coming to DS that I can't remember which restaurant this is.


It’s the one going where Wolfgang pucks was.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together.  It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show


We are taking our first cruise in July on the Dream for the DVC member cruise. I'm guessing Beauty will still be the show. I've never heard a negative thing about DCL from my friends that cruise. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are done at Choza Maragarita

From BlogMickey


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are done at Choza Maragarita
> 
> From BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 282702



I keep seeing the name for this and think "Chorizo de margarita" which makes me think of a weird mashup of things that shouldn't go together


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are done at Choza Maragarita
> 
> From BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 282702



Yesss, looks like it should be open in time for my trip next month.


----------



## LSLS

Capang said:


> We are taking our first cruise in July on the Dream for the DVC member cruise. I'm guessing Beauty will still be the show. I've never heard a negative thing about DCL from my friends that cruise. Enjoy your cruise!



Yeah definitely, they don't change shows too often and this is brand new.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I keep seeing the name for this and think "Chorizo de margarita" which makes me think of a weird mashup of things that shouldn't go together



Maybe margs are jealous of all the accoutrements bloody marys get?


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Maybe margs are jealous of all the accoutrements bloody marys get?



Did someone say BACON?


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Does anyone know if there’s a private event in MK on Saturday 12/16? I have been waiting for them to update hours, assuming there was no way they will close at 9, but since every other Saturday is open much later, I’m guessing they are actually done at 9.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney after hours dates extended 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-after-hours-event-dates-extended/


----------



## piglet1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely pretty cool how they pull it all together. It is interesting that they only have certain shows on certain ships ... we have our first Disney Cruise booked in February, but we are on the Wonder so we will get the Frozen show





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm also going on my first Disney cruise on the Wonder! We are doing the Southern Caribbean that starts on Jan 27.



I am going on my first DCL in 2018.  We will on the Fantasy doing a Western Caribbean.   I haven't looked yet to see what show that boat has.


----------



## belle1986

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a private event in MK on Saturday 12/16? I have been waiting for them to update hours, assuming there was no way they will close at 9, but since every other Saturday is open much later, I’m guessing they are actually done at 9.


I’m hoping they extend it as well. Dh and I are going for a quick kid-free weekend that weekend.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are done at *Choza Maragarita*
> 
> From BlogMickey



Shocked they didn't go with Frozena Margarita.  Guess they didn't want Frozen associated with alcohol. As for Disney perpetuating Spanglish stereotypes guess I'll just have to let it go.


----------



## Limes96

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney after hours dates extended
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-after-hours-event-dates-extended/



I'm pretty sure March 1 and 8 were on the schedule to begin with, so dates really have not been extended. Unless there are dates added beyond March 8.


----------



## rteetz

Limes96 said:


> I'm pretty sure March 1 and 8 were on the schedule to begin with, so dates really have not been extended. Unless there are dates added beyond March 8.


Not sure, just saw the story from the DIS so I posted it.


----------



## amalone1013

belle1986 said:


> I’m hoping they extend it as well. Dh and I are going for a quick kid-free weekend that weekend.


We are too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*

The SpectacularLAB to open this weekend:
http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-spectaculab-open-weekend-innoventions-show-details/

And I didn't realize is is a show - I thought it was going to be more of a hands on experience:

The show will take place 5 times daily and has a runtime of about 25 minutes, with a Q&A session built in. The SpectacuLAB will debut this Sunday, November 12th, with a first showing at 10:30am!

"Guests will be invited to join a group of real scientists – and their tech-savvy intern – for a series of thrilling experiments that put scientific principles like ultrasonic pressure, barometric pressure, acceleration and force to the test. Through this funny and fascinating show, guests of all ages will have the opportunity to participate in the demonstrations and discover how each scientific principle has inspired amazing technologies we enjoy today."


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*
> 
> The SpectacularLAB to open this weekend:
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-spectaculab-open-weekend-innoventions-show-details/
> 
> And I didn't realize is is a show - I thought it was going to be more of a hands on experience:
> 
> The show will take place 5 times daily and has a runtime of about 25 minutes, with a Q&A session built in. The SpectacuLAB will debut this Sunday, November 12th, with a first showing at 10:30am!
> 
> "Guests will be invited to join a group of real scientists – and their tech-savvy intern – for a series of thrilling experiments that put scientific principles like ultrasonic pressure, barometric pressure, acceleration and force to the test. Through this funny and fascinating show, guests of all ages will have the opportunity to participate in the demonstrations and discover how each scientific principle has inspired amazing technologies we enjoy today."


Yeah they had casting calls for this a few months back.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menus for festival of the holidays 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ternational-festival-of-the-holidays-2017.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora will close early Nov. 16th for a private event for IAAPA.

https://t.co/C1FBcSQW21?amp=1


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Jaleo at Disney Springs
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/jaleo/gallery/10nov2017-jaleo-construction.htm



Awesome! Jaleo is one of my favorite restaurants when I travel to D.C.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holidays start today at DL

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-today-2/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170013A


----------



## amberpi

JaxDad said:


> Awesome! Jaleo is one of my favorite restaurants when I travel to D.C.



I enjoyed the Vegas location. I've found the DS restaurants aren't as good sometimes as the other locations (I'm looking at you STK), probably due to the numbers of dishes they have to prepare daily, but that won't stop me from trying it!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disney Springs Christmas decor

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-2017-christmas-decorations-disney-springs/


----------



## FoxC63

Q-man said:


> Shocked they didn't go with Frozena Margarita.  Guess they didn't want Frozen associated with alcohol. As for Disney perpetuating Spanglish stereotypes guess I'll just have to let it go.



 I see what you did there!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Walt Disney Travel Company Packs More than 10,000 Military Care Packages in Anaheim, Calif., for Troops Overseas*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Bay Max

sachilles said:


> I remember someone reporting a similar issue a few weeks ago, with no resolution. Did you try a different internet browser, I think I remember the person was using safari.



I tried Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Boardwalk Skyliner turn station construction

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-disney-skyliner-gondola-construction-boardwalk-resort/


----------



## Gusey

So, in the UK, Coco comes out in the middle of January 2018. that means the Olaf shirt is a bit out of date. Instead, some cinemas are showing the short for the last weekend in Novemeber with Frozen for that weekend only. Just thought I'd share as it was a different approach to airing the short  Not sure if the short will still come out with Coco in January or not


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



It's an interesting ride in that it is almost better to watch vs ride as when watching from the outside you can better take in the different formations and movements, etc

Also an interesting choice to use a very religious song in a very secular setting but that's another discussion


----------



## JaxDad

Disneyland shuts down 2 cooling towers after Legionnaires' disease sickens park visitors...

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-disneyland-legionnaires-20171110-story.html


----------



## mikeamizzle

is anyone else shocked by this? Talk about bad press...

edit: in ref. to the Legionnaires outbreak at Disneyland, forgot to quote.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

JaxDad said:


> Disneyland shuts down 2 cooling towers after Legionnaires' disease sickens park visitors...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-disneyland-legionnaires-20171110-story.html





mikeamizzle said:


> is anyone else shocked by this? Talk about bad press...
> 
> edit: in ref. to the Legionnaires outbreak at Disneyland, forgot to quote.



... from Disney's favorite media partner nonetheless


----------



## mom2rtk

AzzySpazbourne said:


> ... from Disney's favorite media partner nonetheless


I'm sure they enjoyed reporting that. Nonetheless, it has been reported by other outlets as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikeamizzle said:


> is anyone else shocked by this? Talk about bad press...
> 
> edit: in ref. to the Legionnaires outbreak at Disneyland, forgot to quote.


Shocked not necessarily. I was reading a news story the other day about the CDC reporting over time illnesses in drinking water related to water treatment systems. The study period was 2013-2014 that affected 19 states with a total of 42 outbreaks. One of the culprits was Legionella bacteria. One of the illnesses the Legionella bacteria can cause is Legionnaires Disease. It still happens.

Bad press? Yes it sure does give DLR bad PR.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Shocked not necessarily. I was reading a news story the other day about the CDC reporting over time illnesses in drinking water related to water treatment systems. The study period was 2013-2014 that affected 19 states with a total of 42 outbreaks. One of the culprits was Legionella bacteria. One of the illnesses the Legionella bacteria can cause is Legionnaires Disease. It still happens.
> 
> Bad press? Yes it sure does give DLR bad PR.



Exactly. The thing is that it’s not Disneyland specific, and is more something that’s within Anaheim. So the headline might imply Disneyland only but that’s not the case.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Exactly. The thing is that it’s not Disneyland specific, and is more something that’s within Anaheim. So the headline might imply Disneyland only but that’s not the case.



Whenever they can the news uses Disney through - like, whoever there is something negative going on in Orlando they show an image of Disney in the preview whether it is happening actually at disney or not


----------



## leholcomb

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Shocked not necessarily. I was reading a news story the other day about the CDC reporting over time illnesses in drinking water related to water treatment systems. The study period was 2013-2014 that affected 19 states with a total of 42 outbreaks. One of the culprits was Legionella bacteria. One of the illnesses the Legionella bacteria can cause is Legionnaires Disease. It still happens.
> 
> Bad press? Yes it sure does give DLR bad PR.



DL shut down their cooling towers. This has nothing to do with drinking water. 

This isn't the news the media is making it out to be. California requires periodic testing of all cooling towers for Legionella. We found contamination in one of our offsite towers a couple of months ago. It was treated and things go back to normal. The problem is when the strains come back stronger and do not react to the prevention and treatment as expected.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

leholcomb said:


> DL shut down their cooling towers. This has nothing to do with drinking water.
> 
> This isn't the news the media is making it out to be. California requires periodic testing of all cooling towers for Legionella. We found contamination in one of our offsite towers a couple of months ago. It was treated and things go back to normal. The problem is when the strains come back stronger and do not react to the prevention and treatment as expected.


I didn't say it had to do with drinking water. I was using that as an example as the poster said something about being shocked. I was saying no I wasn't shocked as this is something that has occured elsewhere in the U.S recently enough. The fact that the situation involves DLR still doesn't make it shocking..to me at least.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's an interesting ride in that it is almost better to watch vs ride as when watching from the outside you can better take in the different formations and movements, etc
> 
> Also an interesting choice to use a very religious song in a very secular setting but that's another discussion



Is "Deck the Halls" considered very religious? We were allowed to sing it in school choir and I've always considered it to be a fun general holiday song.  Have I missed something? I thought they used it just because it's very easy to create customized lyrics.


----------



## rteetz

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Is "Deck the Halls" considered very religious? We were allowed to sing it in school choir and I've always considered it to be a fun general holiday song.  Have I missed something? I thought they used it just because it's very easy to create customized lyrics.


Yeah, Christmas is a very religious holiday overall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Is "Deck the Halls" considered very religious? We were allowed to sing it in school choir and I've always considered it to be a fun general holiday song.  Have I missed something? I thought they used it just because it's very easy to create customized lyrics.



Well, was thinking more Joy to the World, which the name change is based on and the ride turn I saw was using as the song and the second line is "the Lord is come"m

And I don't necessarily mind or anything just feel it is interesting vs using just something like "Santa Claus is coming to town" or like "Deck the Halls" that you mentioned


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, was thinking more Joy to the World, which the name change is based on and the ride turn I saw was using as the song and the second line is "the Lord is come"m
> 
> And I don't necessarily mind or anything just feel it is interesting vs using just something like "Santa Claus is coming to town" or like "Deck the Halls" that you mentioned


I think Joy to the Whirl is fitting for the name of this attraction. I’m sure they could’ve used another play on words for the song title but nothing is coming to my mind right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney streaming service to be cheaper than Netflix:

https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/10...r-streaming-service-will-be-cheaper-than-net/


Maybe I missed it but hadn't seen anything before about price point.  This plus brand new content has me very intrigued


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's an interesting ride in that it is almost better to watch vs ride as when watching from the outside you can better take in the different formations and movements, etc
> 
> Also an interesting choice to use a very religious song in a very secular setting but that's another discussion


"Very secular setting"... aren't we talking about a place currently decked out for Christmas?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney streaming service to be cheaper than Netflix:
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/10...r-streaming-service-will-be-cheaper-than-net/
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it but hadn't seen anything before about price point.  This plus brand new content has me very intrigued


It looks like they are going to price it in line with CBS’s service.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, was thinking more Joy to the World, which the name change is based on and the ride turn I saw was using as the song and the second line is "the Lord is come"m
> 
> And I don't necessarily mind or anything just feel it is interesting vs using just something like "Santa Claus is coming to town" or like "Deck the Halls" that you mentioned



 I didn't realize they used a playlist of different songs. Absolutely Joy to the World is religious. Ryan, not to open an extended tangential discussion, but I think Christmas can go either way for many people. I have several friends that are atheists and they put up a tree, wrap presents with Santa and stockings. A girlfriend and her husband celebrate Hanukkah, Christmas and Kwanzaa. They decorate, cook and bake traditional holiday foods, but leave out any religious mentions. It's kind of...awkward... as a guest, but they enjoy it! It's very possible that my experiences with so many people that treat Christmas as a completely secular holiday have altered my perception.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "Very secular setting"... aren't we talking about a place currently decked out for Christmas?



Well - guess that is true.  Guess I always thought of it more as Holiday but it is called a Christmas Party and stuff

I know Walt was against catering to a specific religious group but I guess they do more than a lot of places at least

I withdraw the comment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> I didn't realize they used a playlist of different songs. Absolutely Joy to the World is religious. Ryan, not to open an extended tangential discussion, but I think Christmas can go either way for many people. I have several friends that are atheists and they put up a tree, wrap presents with Santa and stockings. A girlfriend and her husband celebrate Hanukkah, Christmas and Kwanzaa. They decorate, cook and bake traditional holiday foods, but leave out any religious mentions. It's kind of...awkward... as a guest, but they enjoy it! It's very possible that my experiences with so many people that treat Christmas as a completely secular holiday have altered my perception.



And I am on the other side in that it is quite religious to us and many we know (I lector in church, have sung in choir in the past - probably why I know the lyrics) so maybe why it stood out to me.

At the end of the day I think it can be both


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney streaming service to be cheaper than Netflix:
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/10...r-streaming-service-will-be-cheaper-than-net/
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it but hadn't seen anything before about price point.  This plus brand new content has me very intrigued


It was part of the earnings call. Iger said it would be cheaper.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney streaming service to be cheaper than Netflix:
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/10...r-streaming-service-will-be-cheaper-than-net/
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed it but hadn't seen anything before about price point.  This plus brand new content has me very intrigued


Honesty given Netflix is raising prices again this is wise. Gotta undercut the established guy with your new product


----------



## amberpi

How much content is Disney's streaming service going to offer? I wonder if it'll have all those old Walt videos. That would be neat!

Also, the holiday season can be totally secular. I have no one close to me who celebrates it religiously, but I grew up in a very secular household and now most of my friends are not religious to atheists. Despite that, they all still have a big xmas or hannakah to-do. My family loves Christmas, and we have toasts not prayers.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> How much content is Disney's streaming service going to offer? I wonder if it'll have all those old Walt videos. That would be neat!
> 
> Also, the holiday season can be totally secular. I have no one close to me who celebrates it religiously, but I grew up in a very secular household and now most of my friends are not religious to atheists. Despite that, they all still have a big xmas or hannakah to-do. My family loves Christmas, and we have toasts not prayers.


We don't really know. We do know it will have exclusive new content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> How much content is Disney's streaming service going to offer? I wonder if it'll have all those old Walt videos. That would be neat!
> 
> Also, the holiday season can be totally secular. I have no one close to me who celebrates it religiously, but I grew up in a very secular household and now most of my friends are not religious to atheists. Despite that, they all still have a big xmas or hannakah to-do. My family loves Christmas, and we have toasts not prayers.



The article indicates that one of the reasons they will have the lower price is that it will start off with less content than Netflix currently has ... but we don't know details beyond that 

And the holidays definitely can be totally secular - and they are for a lot of people ... and for a lot of people they are deeply religious.  I just found it interesting they used a very religious song rather than using a secular song


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> The article indicates that one of the reasons they will have the lower price is that it will start off with less content than Netflix currently has ... but we don't know details beyond that
> 
> And the holidays definitely can be totally secular - and they are for a lot of people ... and for a lot of people they are deeply religious.  I just found it interesting they used a very religious song rather than using a secular song


I’m convinced most people celebrate Christmas because it gives people something to look forward to and celebrate in the miserable dead of winter


----------



## Tigger's ally

umichigan10 said:


> I’m convinced most people celebrate Christmas because it gives people something to look forward to and celebrate in the miserable dead of winter



while I tend to agree, I often wonder why there isn't a holiday, party or parade scheduled in the "even more miserable dead of late January/early February"!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Wheel of Fortune” 35th Anniversary at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Oasis Swinging Bridge Closing Temporarily at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Min and Bill’s Dockside Diner Name Change at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland – Ho Ho Holiday Time Photo Update


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Tours to have guests choose a path instead of pure randomization

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours to have guests choose a path instead of pure randomization
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/


I like this change a lot. I would def ride the classic 1-6 path first.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> while I tend to agree, I often wonder why there isn't a holiday, party or parade scheduled in the "even more miserable dead of late January/early February"!



There is ... it's called "The Superbowl"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Min and Bill’s Dockside Diner Name Change at Hollywood Studios



Certainly makes sense - though sad to see yet another original thing form the park go away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours to have guests choose a path instead of pure randomization
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/



That's cool - and definitely makes sense with the issue of timelines getting messed up ... and opens up the possibility for even more scense from the new trilogy to be added

Wonder how they will do it - if it will be some theaters are set for Ep I - VI and some for Ep VII - IX and you pick what line you get in?


----------



## Moliphino

I'd like it even better if they separated out the prequels. I'd never go to Naboo again.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool - and definitely makes sense with the issue of timelines getting messed up ... and opens up the possibility for even more scense from the new trilogy to be added
> 
> Wonder how they will do it - if it will be some theaters are set for Ep I - VI and some for Ep VII - IX and you pick what line you get in?



Cast Member: "Sir, what line would you like to go in?"

Me: "The shortest."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Cast Member: "Sir, what line would you like to go in?"
> 
> Me: "The shortest."



That is partly what I was wondering, was will they adjsut and have more theaters for one if that seems to be more popular - or will you get that situation where people can just pick the shorter of the lines vs which option the *really* want

BTW - if this is popular I would also welcome something like this coming to Soarin' where you could pick seeing the "around the world" or the "over California" versions


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool - and definitely makes sense with the issue of timelines getting messed up ... and opens up the possibility for even more scense from the new trilogy to be added
> 
> Wonder how they will do it -* if it will be some theaters are set for Ep I - VI and some for Ep VII - IX and you pick what line you get in*?



I bet this is what they do - there is already a place where some guests are sent to the left and other to the right and even before that you can choose to get in the left side of the wait-line or the right side of the wait line (around where the FP+ people merge in with the standby line...so it would probably be easy for them to incorporate this. Go to the left for EP I-VI and to the right for EP VII-IX, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I bet this is what they do - there is already a place where some guests are sent to the left and other to the right and even before that you can choose to get in the left side of the wait-line or the right side of the wait line (around where the FP+ people merge in with the standby line...so it would probably be easy for them to incorporate this. Go to the left for EP I-VI and to the right for EP VII-IX, etc.



I think that could work - and probably would have to be there as I can't imagine 2 separate standby PLUS 2 Separate FP+ lines ... so having you "pick" after the standby and FP+ lines merge makes sense


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Delano Fiedler said:


> I like this change a lot. I would def ride the classic 1-6 path first.



Or always...


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Tours to have guests choose a path instead of pure randomization
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...ters-different-eras-ride-seperated-two-paths/



This is awesome. I really like the ride, but the instance with the pod racers makes me puke, or feel poorly every time. The other encounters don't bother me. It'd be awesome to be able to select against that


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I'd like it even better if they separated out the prequels. I'd never go to Naboo again.



Let's face it: that's what everyone wants...but they have to sell the flank steak with the filet


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wallpapers to celebrate Mickeys Birthday 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ay-with-two-new-disney-parks-blog-wallpapers/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> This is awesome. I really like the ride, but the instance with the pod racers makes me puke, or feel poorly every time. The other encounters don't bother me. It'd be awesome to be able to select against that



I like how you put that ... and playing it forward even more:

CM: which path would you choice

Me: I am actively choosing against the prequels

CM: Excellent sir, get in that very long line of similarly minded people


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> The article indicates that one of the reasons they will have the lower price is that it will start off with less content than Netflix currently has ... but we don't know details beyond that



Netflix might have more content overall but if you eliminate Korean rom-coms and movies about a woman taking over her husbands drug cartel, they would be pretty even.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like how you put that ... and playing it forward even more:
> 
> CM: which path would you choice
> 
> Me: I am actively choosing against the prequels
> 
> CM: Excellent sir, get in that very long line of similarly minded people



I'm down for waiting longer for the non-puking ride. It'll be a little pearl clutching thinking everyone is puking drunk


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like how you put that ... and playing it forward even more:
> 
> CM: which path would you choice
> 
> Me: I am actively choosing against the prequels
> 
> CM: Excellent sir, get in that very long line of similarly minded people



Truth...

...and since george has no say and 100% undoubtedly held them hostage to put that crap in there...time to go "Elsa" on it...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

New Disneyland After Dark Event Series Kicks Off January 18 with Celebration of Vintage Disneyland

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170020A


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I'm down for waiting longer for the non-puking ride. It'll be *a little pearl clutching *thinking everyone is puking drunk



I can't see that


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I can't see that



Less pearl clutching...sorry. Wording that got away from me. Still less puking in the parks is pretty ideal.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikepizzo said:


> Cast Member: "Sir, what line would you like to go in?"
> 
> Me: "The shortest."


That would be the Ewok line


----------



## mikepizzo

OKW Lover said:


> That would be the Ewok line


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Disneyland After Dark Event Series Kicks Off January 18 with Celebration of Vintage Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170020A


Interested to hear the cost on this. Some of the other Disneyland hard ticketed events haven't gone that well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New details on Star Wars Galactic Nights celebrity appearances


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Choza de Margarita is open!!!!  ... review from Disney Food Blog - overall quite positive other than the lack of seating area
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...choza-de-margarita-in-epcots-mexico-pavilion/

I hope they open up early with having Micheladas on the menu!


----------



## Mrs. W

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Disneyland After Dark Event Series Kicks Off January 18 with Celebration of Vintage Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170020A



I know there will be more details as January 18th gets closer, but I'm excited about this!


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Choza de Margarita is open!!!!  ... review from Disney Food Blog - overall quite positive other than the lack of seating area
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...choza-de-margarita-in-epcots-mexico-pavilion/
> 
> I hope they open up early with having Micheladas on the menu!



I hope this clears out the lines in La Cava. I don't do Margs, but I do enjoy tequila flights! I can't hold my sugar very well, makes me way too hyper. The drinks do look pretty and more original than I imagined! Looks like good work from WDW. The outlet itself is very cute and fits with the pavilion great.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I hope this clears out the lines in La Cava. I don't do Margs, but I do enjoy tequila flights! I can't hold my sugar very well, makes me way too hyper. The drinks do look pretty and more original than I imagined! Looks like good work from WDW. The outlet itself is very cute and fits with the pavilion great.



agree 100% - nice to have a place to grab an above average drink if you are just wanting something to go (as I know some people just go to la Cava to get margaritas to go as well) and, like you said, hopefully lessens the crowds in La Cava which is one of my favorite places.

Between this and Baseline Taphouse seems like Disney is stepping up their game with regards to drinks stands/quick service adult beverage locations a bit which is ncie


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Choza de Margarita is open!!!!  ... review from Disney Food Blog - overall quite positive other than the lack of seating area
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...choza-de-margarita-in-epcots-mexico-pavilion/
> 
> I hope they open up early with having Micheladas on the menu!



Oh man do I need to go back.....  Thinks hard and long about next trip....  Can I make it to next fall?    Or...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OKW Lover said:


> That would be the Ewok line



Better than prequel anyday of the week...at least they bothered to take a camera to a forest


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh man do I need to go back.....  Thinks hard and long about next trip....  Can I make it to next fall?    Or...



They're overpriced margaritas...an oz oz of self control will give you a pound of respect


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I hope this clears out the lines in La Cava. I don't do Margs, but I do enjoy tequila flights! I can't hold my sugar very well, makes me way too hyper. The drinks do look pretty and more original than I imagined! Looks like good work from WDW. The outlet itself is very cute and fits with the pavilion great.



Never have had a line problem there...guess I'm lucky...


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> Never have had a line problem there...guess I'm lucky...



I've had it dead and had to wait maybe 45 minutes...I really like the former more than the latter, and I noticed that a number of people as @TheMaxRebo suggested, just wanted a drink to go. I like those times where I could grab a table or a place at the bar and take some time. Great a/c!


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> They're overpriced margaritas...an oz oz of self control will give you a pound of respect



Who says I want respect?  Way overated.    Besides, I am a beer drinker.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> Who says I want respect?  Way overated.    Besides, I am a beer drinker.



Hence no need to use flimsy excuses to travel for half shot margaritas


----------



## Moliphino

lockedoutlogic said:


> Never have had a line problem there...guess I'm lucky...



I've never had to wait long to get a seat, but the to-go line can get really long. We actually meant to get to-go drinks last trip but wound up sitting inside because the to-go line was a good 20 minutes long, but there was a table open.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I've never had to wait long to get a seat, but the to-go line can get really long. We actually meant to get to-go drinks last trip but wound up sitting inside because the to-go line was a good 20 minutes long, but there was a table open.



Honestly...all lines are relative...I'm trained like a drone to avoid them,instinctively.

Disney makes it very easy...actually


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Choza de Margarita is open!!!!  ... review from Disney Food Blog - overall quite positive other than the lack of seating area
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...choza-de-margarita-in-epcots-mexico-pavilion/
> 
> I hope they open up early with having Micheladas on the menu!


Finally...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast signing topping off beam for Galaxys Edge!

https://twitter.com/imagineer2017/status/930193556454674432


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Finally...



...I need to see some ID


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...I need to see some ID


Just saying it should take over a year to build a kiosk


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Just saying it should take over a year to build a kiosk



You Minnesotans are such a dry people...


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> You Minnesotans are such a dry people...


Maybe once you’ll get my home state right especially considering we are far from dry.


----------



## Jamie297

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is ... it's called "The Superbowl"



Yeah but that’s usually only celebrated in New England...(Sorry couldn’t pass that one up) lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jamie297 said:


> Yeah but that’s usually only celebrated in New England...(Sorry couldn’t pass that one up) lol



Except when the play the Giants (which obviously won't be this year)


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Except when the play the Giants (which obviously won't be this year)


#MacaDoomed (my condolences to your season)


----------



## Teamubr

TheMaxRebo said:


> Except when the play the Giants (which obviously won't be this year)


It was kind of your team to let the 49ers have a win this season. 

j


----------



## Tigger's ally

lockedoutlogic said:


> Tip taken...
> 
> ...now here's an important one too:  don't gush over funding a corporate monolith...cause they don't use it  just against you...it's like an infection that spreads.



I think I can gush over whatever I want too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Tigger's ally said:


> I think I can gush over whatever I want too.



Yeah...but it's beneath you...you seen otherwise of sound mind...unlike those on the trip report boards


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Maybe once you’ll get my home state right especially considering we are far from dry.



Right...go Hoosiers!!


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right...go Hoosiers!!


Yikes


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Yikes


----------



## MissGina5

lockedoutlogic said:


> Yeah...but it's beneath you...you seen otherwise of sound mind...unlike those on the trip report boards


Ouch #calledout


----------



## amberpi

I think all the margarita talk has made ya'll extra salty today!

Also, just to settle it, where are you from @rteetz? Some part of the fly over?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I think all the margarita talk has made ya'll extra salty today!
> 
> Also, just to settle it, where are you from @rteetz? Some part of the fly over?


Wisconsin


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Wisconsin



Go Blue!!!


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Go Blue!!!


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mikepizzo

*News*
Sam Mendes Exits Disney's Live-Action "Pinocchio"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate the New Year at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/celebrate-the-new-year-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concrete work in the MK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/magic-kingdom-entertainment-offerings.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Test Track inspired the redesign of the Chevy Traverse

https://www.rd.com/advice/travel/disney-cars-chevy/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New enhancements to the Disney Magic in 2018 ... biggest one seems they are building on what they did with Tianna's on the Wonder and will have a _*Rapunzel’s Royal Table*_ which will feature "haracters and live entertainment will transport Disney Magic guests to the kingdom of Corona for an evening of music and interactive fun with Rapunzel and the mischievous Snuggly Duckling Thugs"

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...riences-debuting-on-the-disney-magic-in-2018/


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


>



What is this?! I was at MK last week for MVMCP and a regular night. Don’t recall seeing this scheduled.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> What is this?! I was at MK last week for MVMCP and a regular night. Don’t recall seeing this scheduled.


This is Tokyo Disneyland.


----------



## amberpi

mikepizzo said:


> *News*
> Sam Mendes Exits Disney's Live-Action "Pinocchio"



Not all classics need a live action re-do.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New enhancements to the Disney Magic in 2018 ... biggest one seems they are building on what they did with Tianna's on the Wonder and will have a _*Rapunzel’s Royal Table*_ which will feature "haracters and live entertainment will transport Disney Magic guests to the kingdom of Corona for an evening of music and interactive fun with Rapunzel and the mischievous Snuggly Duckling Thugs"
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...riences-debuting-on-the-disney-magic-in-2018/



Corona, like the beer?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Exclusive First Look: Starspeeder Flight Through Crait on Star Tours – The Adventures Continue at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Corona, like the beer?


Considering its a family dining experience...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations Open Today for Ale & Compass Restaurant at Disney’s Yacht Club Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

After Friday's Bomb Scare, Orlando International Airport Plans to Improve Its Communication Procedures


----------



## mikepizzo

amberpi said:


> Not all classics need a live action re-do.



I'd rather see Guillermo del Toro's Pinocchio, but that's not happening.


			
				del Toro said:
			
		

> *“But the idea was to do Pinocchio during the ascension of fascism in Italy, with Mussolini."*


I would have been on board.

Loved the concept art.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Corona, like the beer?



Hey, I actually liked Tangled ... they deserve a much better beer than that!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Considering its a family dining experience...



good point - we will need something stronger than beer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
TEA announces Thea award recipients which include Disney for Pandora, Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After, and Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout

http://www.teaconnect.org/Press/Press-Releases/index.cfm?id=7154


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
For those that don’t know the IAAPA Expo is happening this week which is basically the entire world of themed entertainment coming together. Dynamic attractions has unveiled a ride vehicle for an unnamed attraction the ride vehicle looks similar to Flight of Passage.

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/930480857869176832


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> TEA announces Thea award recipients which include Disney for Pandora, Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After, and Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout
> 
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Press/Press-Releases/index.cfm?id=7154



I like the commentary on Frozen Ever After: "Imaginatively and purposefully staged, this immersive journey is delivered with elegance, grace and beauty, using each twist, turn and backward falling moment to full storytelling potential."

um, do they know it is an overlay of an old attraction .... perhaps for Maelstrom things were built "purposefully"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the commentary on Frozen Ever After: "Imaginatively and purposefully staged, this immersive journey is delivered with elegance, grace and beauty, using each twist, turn and backward falling moment to full storytelling potential."
> 
> um, do they know it is an overlay of an old attraction .... perhaps for Maelstrom things were built "purposefully"


Lol, the award is for attraction reimagining...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> TEA announces Thea award recipients which include Disney for Pandora, Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After, and Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout
> 
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Press/Press-Releases/index.cfm?id=7154



Interesting in that it doesn't appear to have any back or leg restraints (or any restraints really) ... so either for something that doesn't really move or, um, luck and hope?   (just thinking about that due to the issues with people fitting in the restraints for Flight of Passage)


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> TEA announces Thea award recipients which include Disney for Pandora, Flight of Passage, Frozen Ever After, and Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout
> 
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Press/Press-Releases/index.cfm?id=7154



This year's awards are dedicated to Marty Sklar.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting in that it doesn't appear to have any back or leg restraints (or any restraints really) ... so either for something that doesn't really move or, um, luck and hope?   (just thinking about that due to the issues with people fitting in the restraints for Flight of Passage)


Good point. ThrillGeek seems to hint that it’s for a How to Train Your Dragon attraction.


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> This year's awards are dedicated to Marty Sklar.


Oh man I missed that sentence. A man who dedicated his life to themed entertainment. Glad TEA is doing that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universals Illumination Studios to create Mario movie

https://www.wsj.com/articles/mario-...-deal-with-universals-illumination-1510675881


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universals Illumination Studios to create Mario movie
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/mario-...-deal-with-universals-illumination-1510675881



I am sick and tired of remakes!!!!  Don't touch the classics!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sick and tired of remakes!!!!  Don't touch the classics!!!


Didn’t even know that existed. I love that headline at the top. A cross between Indiana Jones, blade runner, and Star Wars is just setting it up for failure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN signs Scott Van Pelt to a new deal  

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/espn-signs-scott-van-pelt-new-deal-1056545

I’m glad, his version of sportscenter is probably my favorite thing other than 30 for 30 that ESPN does.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For those that don’t know the IAAPA Expo is happening this week which is basically the entire world of themed entertainment coming together. Dynamic attractions has unveiled a ride vehicle for an unnamed attraction the ride vehicle looks similar to Flight of Passage.
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/930480857869176832



Are the Tron vehicles something like that or more enclosed?


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Oh no you didn't!


Don’t worry Ryan we have no quarterback


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Considering its a family dining experience...



Wait...that's not legal in Illinois?  It is in Florida...


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Don’t worry Ryan we have no quarterback


My NFL team doesn’t either


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Are the Tron vehicles something like that or more enclosed?


Kind of but you are leaning over more like a bike.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Finding Nemo the musical going dark in February 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/finding-nemo-musical-going-dark-february/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> My NFL team doesn’t either


Well at least Wisconsin still has Giannis....


----------



## DIS-OH

I'm late to the party, but...O-H!!!

Hope to see you @rteetz in the Big 10 championship game!!!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Finding Nemo the musical going dark in February
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/finding-nemo-musical-going-dark-february/


Sounds like this is likely for theater upgrades.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

DIS-OH said:


> I'm late to the party, but...O-H!!!
> 
> Hope to see you @rteetz in the Big 10 championship game!!!



The only team to pull for at this point is Wisconsin...

...all the others have embarrassed themselves and ruined their playoff chances


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


>



What is this? Party or regular park day? TIA!


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> The only team to pull for at this point is Wisconsin...
> 
> ...all the others have embarrassed themselves and ruined their playoff chances


Who knew the news and rumors thread was so invested in the big 10?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Who knew the news and rumors thread was so invested in the big 10?



...rust belt syndrome


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...rust belt syndrome


I’m the outlier though, New England born and bred


----------



## rteetz

monique5 said:


> What is this? Party or regular park day? TIA!


This is Tokyo


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> The only team to pull for at this point is Wisconsin...
> 
> ...all the others have embarrassed themselves and ruined their playoff chances


You aren’t so bad after all


----------



## rteetz

Mark Hamill is at Disneyland’s Star Tours tonight


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> You aren’t so bad after all



Gotta call it like I see it...

You're a Sparty guy anyway, right?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> Mark Hamill is at Disneyland’s Star Tours tonight



...he's our only hope


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Gotta call it like I see it...
> 
> You're a Sparty guy anyway, right?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...he's our only hope


I thought Wisconsin was our only hope?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> View attachment 283372



Are those the 1995 49ers?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I thought Wisconsin was our only hope?



I wouldn't talk from your embarassing state's banner school's pitiful performance, yinzer...

...for once I'm glad I'm on this side of the river...

(You know they would sneak in the playoff if they had beat Sparty, right?...cause that's what happens if you don't poo the bed twice in 8 days...)

Ok...back to Disney


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> Are those the 1995 49ers?


#OnWisconsin


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> ...he's our only hope



poor form - Obi Wan was "our only hope" not Luke


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> poor form - Obi Wan was "our only hope" not Luke


We need a new hope


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> poor form - Obi Wan was "our only hope" not Luke



That was the point...they replaced obiwan in dog poo movies


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> We need a new hope



It ain't daisy Ridley or John boyega...


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> It ain't daisy Ridley or John boyega...


Adam driver. Duh


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Adam driver. Duh



Right the one who half the people think is great and the other say "why is the character so Whiney?"

...as they whine the criticism...go figure?


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> Right the one who half the people think is great and the other say "why is the character so Whiney?"
> 
> ...as they whine the criticism...go figure?


He’s just misunderstood. God your generation just doesn’t get us....


----------



## rteetz

Here is Hamill on Star Tours

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/930634748585635841


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

lockedoutlogic said:


> I wouldn't talk from your embarassing state's banner school's pitiful performance, yinzer...
> 
> ...for once I'm glad I'm on this side of the river...
> 
> (You know they would sneak in the playoff if they had beat Sparty, right?...cause that's what happens if you don't poo the bed twice in 8 days...)
> 
> Ok...back to Disney


I may honestly more sad about the recent loss of the team in my signature vs the team in Happy Valley.  High School football is king in my book.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I may honestly more sad about the recent loss of the team in my signature vs the team in Happy Valley.  High School football is king in my book.


As a high school football coach I’m with ya. I just love football overall though. 

Anyways back to Disney.


----------



## nkosiek

lockedoutlogic said:


> I wouldn't talk from your embarassing state's banner school's pitiful performance, yinzer...
> 
> *...for once I'm glad I'm on this side of the river...*
> 
> (You know they would sneak in the playoff if they had beat Sparty, right?...cause that's what happens if you don't poo the bed twice in 8 days...)
> 
> Ok...back to Disney


You're gonna be glad to have that pile of poo as your state school? 4-6 and just lost to the last team you dissed?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

nkosiek said:


> You're gonna be glad to have that pile of poo as your state school? 4-6 and just lost to the last team you dissed?



Yeah...I'm not originally from here...and I went to that "dissed" school...

That's why I get to call them out when they spit the bit


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For those that don’t know the IAAPA Expo is happening this week which is basically the entire world of themed entertainment coming together. Dynamic attractions has unveiled a ride vehicle for an unnamed attraction the ride vehicle looks similar to Flight of Passage.
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/930480857869176832



Tron?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Bay Max said:


> Tron?



Tron where?

The one on the slate for magic kingdom is a clone.


----------



## piglet1979

umichigan10 said:


> Don’t worry Ryan we have no quarterback





rteetz said:


> My NFL team doesn’t either



Mine doesn't either


----------



## piglet1979

DIS-OH said:


> I'm late to the party, but...O-H!!!
> 
> Hope to see you @rteetz in the Big 10 championship game!!!



I-O!!!!!


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> The only team to pull for at this point is Wisconsin...
> 
> ...all the others have embarrassed themselves and ruined their playoff chances



As much as I hate it, OSU has a legitimate path to the playoffs. I hate I missed out on the CFB talk last night. War Eagle!

Am I interpreting correctly that you went to Penn St?


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> As much as I hate it, OSU has a legitimate path to the playoffs. I hate I missed out on the CFB talk last night. War Eagle!



Yeah they do, it starts at the box office.....

And if they get there early enough, they can all get seats by each other...

Pretty much the same route my team has.


----------



## wareagle57

dlavender said:


> Yeah they do, it starts at the box office.....
> 
> And if they get there early enough, they can all get seats by each other...
> 
> Pretty much the same route my team has.



Only 1 of Alabama, Georgia, and Auburn will get in. Same for Clemson and Miami. So really all it takes is Oklahoma losing and Ohio St beating Wisconsin. I wouldn't count them out just yet. I think they have about the same shot at the playoffs as your team has of not ending their bowl game streak this year. They don't control their own destiny by any means. But if they win out I think there is a decent shot they get in with a little help.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Tron?


What about Tron? That ride vehicle pictures is done by dynamic attractions which did not do the tron coaster.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disney Parks Attractions and Entertainment Awarded for Global Excellence


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sign Up for the Disney•Pixar ‘Coco’ Blog Meet Up at Disney Springs


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> As much as I hate it, OSU has a legitimate path to the playoffs. I hate I missed out on the CFB talk last night. War Eagle!
> 
> Am I interpreting correctly that you went to Penn St?



No...they really don't...it would take 4 teams to lose multiple games...I don't see it.

They will be penalized for embarassing themselves last year when they backdoored their way in.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

wareagle57 said:


> Only 1 of Alabama, Georgia, and Auburn will get in. Same for Clemson and Miami. So really all it takes is Oklahoma losing and Ohio St beating Wisconsin. I wouldn't count them out just yet. I think they have about the same shot at the playoffs as your team has of not ending their bowl game streak this year. They don't control their own destiny by any means. But if they win out I think there is a decent shot they get in with a little help.



If georgia were to beat Alabama...they both are in...

If Miami loses close to Clemson and they both end up 11-1...they both have a stronger case.

Getting destroyed by a bad Iowa in November is likely to big a sin


----------



## saskdw

umichigan10 said:


> Who knew the news and rumors thread was so invested in the big 10?



I'm from Canada, we have no idea what the Big 10 is 

Go Rough Riders!!!!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer Coming to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort in 2018

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-district-at-disneyland-resort-in-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN extends John Skippers contract

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...resident-john-skippers-contract-through-2021/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line Sails Away with Two Gold Badges from U.S. News & World Report


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer Coming to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort in 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-district-at-disneyland-resort-in-2018/


This going where they closed those stores?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> This going where they closed those stores?



Probably where Build-a-Bear is/was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer Coming to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort in 2018
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-district-at-disneyland-resort-in-2018/



Good luck with that!  We tried to go to the one in New York and the line outside was 3 hours long ... and it was raining ... heavily


----------



## dina444444

Keels said:


> Probably where Build-a-Bear is/was.


I could see this going in ride makerz spot. I feel like something more fine dinning will go in the build a bear spot since that is 2 floors.


----------



## wareagle57

lockedoutlogic said:


> If georgia were to beat Alabama...they both are in...
> 
> If Miami loses close to Clemson and they both end up 11-1...they both have a stronger case.
> 
> Getting destroyed by a bad Iowa in November is likely to big a sin



fivethirtyeight.com gives OSU a 64% chance of making the playoffs if they win out. That's not nothing. And it gives Alabama only a 47% chance of winning if Georgia wins out. We can argue about what we think should or shouldn't happen, but the numbers show it is far from impossible. When they lost to Iowa I thought they were done as well and laughed at the idea when friends brought it up last week that they still had a decent path...until I looked at what really needed to happen.

Conference championships are heavily favored by the committee. And while I don't like the idea of a team that got blown out by Iowa of getting in, I like it better than non-conference champs making it. I really don't think the committee will put 2 teams in from the same conference this year with the crowded field. Especially when the SEC is so down and those 2 teams just got finished playing each other. The committee has also shown so far this year that they care a whole lot more about who you have beat rather than who you lost to or even how your lost.

No one knows who they will actually pick when all the games are played and the dust settles. I'm excited to see what happens. Let's just hope they lose to Wisconsin so we don't have to worry about it. I don't see any way we beat bama and UGA again, but it sure is fun to finally be in playoff contention near the end of the season.

Anyway... how bout that Margareta bar?


----------



## Keels

dina444444 said:


> I could see this going in ride makerz spot. I feel like something more fine dinning will go in the build a bear spot since that is 2 floors.



Good point. Unless they're building a completely new location in that space between Build-a-Bear and Tortilla Jo's? Or is that where Splitsville is going? I did too much drinking at Uva Bar I guess.


----------



## dina444444

Keels said:


> Good point. Unless they're building a completely new location in that space between Build-a-Bear and Tortilla Jo's? The phrase "construction will begin" threw me a little bit ...


That space is where splitsville is going. Where HoB was. Between that building and tortilla joes there isn’t much space.


----------



## Keels

dina444444 said:


> That space is where splitsville is going. Where HoB was. Between that building and tortilla joes there isn’t much space.



Gotcha. HoB was gone, but Splitsville wasn't really vertical yet when I was last at DL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Probably where Build-a-Bear is/was.



I know on the Disneyland DIS podcast they have (a few times) mentioned that their understanding is that it is a restaurant going in where Build-a-bear was .... so this could be it


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN extends John Skippers contract
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...resident-john-skippers-contract-through-2021/


Hmmm, maybe ESPN isn't doing as bad as we all think it is?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm, maybe ESPN isn't doing as bad as we all think it is?



either that or he is doing a good job of it not being even worse!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MAC Snow Ball Event coming to Disney Springs this weekend 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ent-coming-to-disney-springs-this-weekend.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
How Real ID will affect travelers

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ill-affect-travelers-when-it-begins-jan-22nd/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christopher Tolkien resigns from Tolkien estate. Does this open the door for theme park attractions?

http://www.slashfilm.com/christopher-tolkien-resigns/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Tolkien resigns from Tolkien estate. Does this open the door for theme park attractions?
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/christopher-tolkien-resigns/



I don't think so


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm, maybe ESPN isn't doing as bad as we all think it is?



It is...

But that has nothing to do with the president.

It's just that people don't want to pay either disney nor the cable companies the ransom anymore.  There are other options now.

They'll just ride the horse until it collapses...or find some sucker to buy it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Tolkien resigns from Tolkien estate. Does this open the door for theme park attractions?
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/christopher-tolkien-resigns/



That is very interesting. I'm sure the grandkids and other children might be more interested in money and less interested in preserving his legacy.

I'm just not really sure LOTR or the Hobbit lends themselves to attractions. Sure, I could see a hobbit village or the Prancing Pony or Green Dragon do well. But an actual attraction? Not sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is very interesting. I'm sure the grandkids and other children might be more interested in money and less interested in preserving his legacy.
> 
> I'm just not really sure LOTR or the Hobbit lends themselves to attractions. Sure, I could see a hobbit village or the Prancing Pony or Green Dragon do well. But an actual attraction? Not sure.



I don't know, something that goes through the mountains with animatronic creatures and dragons and stuff ... like a next generation dark ride could be pretty cool


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know, something that goes through the mountains with animatronic creatures and dragons and stuff ... like a next generation dark ride could be pretty cool



Especially if it's better stories than other things that fly through mountains...


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is very interesting. I'm sure the grandkids and other children might be more interested in money and less interested in preserving his legacy.
> 
> I'm just not really sure LOTR or the Hobbit lends themselves to attractions. Sure, I could see a hobbit village or the Prancing Pony or Green Dragon do well. But an actual attraction? Not sure.



I would pay good money to ride a mine cart through the Mines of Moria. Enter past the guardian of the lake, plunge into darkness, hear and then see the Orcs coming, flee through an arrow storm through the ruins of the Dwarf Caverns, pause on the long Bridge to be threatened by the Balrog, and then flee again out the door to Lothlorien.

This could be an exceptional dark/thrill ride hybrid. Of course the carts have no real place in the lore, but you have to ride in something. I'd love to explore Orthanc with an Ent or eat in a restaurant from Laketown. With Dueling Dragons going away, you could also do dark ride/thrill ride to rescue the Arkenstone and flee from Smaug. Sure I'd rather it hew closer to the book than the movies, but I'd take either.

I'd probably be more excited about a Tolkien based land than Star Wars or Harry Potter.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know, something that goes through the mountains with animatronic creatures and dragons and stuff ... like a next generation dark ride could be pretty cool





jknezek said:


> I would pay good money to ride a mine cart through the Mines of Moria. Enter past the guardian of the lake, plunge into darkness, hear and then see the Orcs coming, flee through an arrow storm through the ruins of the Dwarf Caverns, pause on the long Bridge to be threatened by the Balrog, and then flee again out the door to Lothlorien.
> 
> This could be an exceptional dark/thrill ride hybrid. Of course the carts have no real place in the lore, but you have to ride in something. I'd love to explore Orthanc with an Ent or eat in a restaurant from Laketown. With Dueling Dragons going away, you could also do dark ride/thrill ride to rescue the Arkenstone and flee from Smaug. Sure I'd rather it hew closer to the book than the movies, but I'd take either.
> 
> I'd probably be more excited about a Tolkien based land than Star Wars or Harry Potter.



Ok yeah, I could see both those rides. 

Dark ride would be fantastic, but are parks even interested in traditional dark rides anymore?

I wouldn't mind a room in a dark ride being Lothlorien. That could be fantastic. Haha, so maybe what I want is a dark ride following Frodo's footsteps.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parks blog post on the beam signing for DHS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170034A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I would pay good money to ride a mine cart through the Mines of Moria. Enter past the guardian of the lake, plunge into darkness, hear and then see the Orcs coming, flee through an arrow storm through the ruins of the Dwarf Caverns, pause on the long Bridge to be threatened by the Balrog, and then flee again out the door to Lothlorien.
> 
> This could be an exceptional dark/thrill ride hybrid. Of course the carts have no real place in the lore, but you have to ride in something. I'd love to explore Orthanc with an Ent or eat in a restaurant from Laketown. With Dueling Dragons going away, you could also do dark ride/thrill ride to rescue the Arkenstone and flee from Smaug. Sure I'd rather it hew closer to the book than the movies, but I'd take either.
> 
> I'd probably be more excited about a Tolkien based land than Star Wars or Harry Potter.



I think it could make an amazing attraction - I like the one you have laid out.  I think I would still prefer a Star Wars or Harry Potty Land to an entire Land of LotR, but for a single ride (or mini land) I think it could be amazing


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ok yeah, I could see both those rides.
> 
> Dark ride would be fantastic, but are parks even interested in traditional dark rides anymore?
> 
> I wouldn't mind a room in a dark ride being Lothlorien. That could be fantastic. Haha, so maybe what I want is a dark ride following Frodo's footsteps.



Well Disney did do Frozen, Little Mermaid and Navi River lately. So yeah, I think so. But if you are going to a do a whole land, it probably needs a thrill ride and a dark ride. Though I would pay good money to walk through a forest with AA Ents that interact with you. There is so much you could do. The settings of LOTR and The Hobbit would be the draw. You could have a kids play area set up like Hobbittown, and a restaurant section with Laketown. Pick one of several fortress towns for the shopping district, though I'd go with Gondor. And then the rides taking you through the excitement. Heck, if you are Universal you could even set up in two parks again, and connect them with a trip through the Caves of the Dead or a ride on the Ghost Ships.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

As long as we get a meet and greet with Shadowfax.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Epcot holiday decor

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...ernational-festival-of-the-holidays-decor.htm


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Tolkien resigns from Tolkien estate. Does this open the door for theme park attractions?
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/christopher-tolkien-resigns/



I don't know about theme park attractions, but I am interested in future movies/TV shows about the property.  I am a Tolkien devotee, and find the fantasy books to be iconic in that genre.  As far as the movies go, I loved the Lord of the Rings movies.  The Hobbit....not so much.  If there were ways to stay devoted to the source material, a Beren and Luthien movie would be incredible.

Back to the theme park question, I wouldn't be surprised if UNI went after that.  Imagine JK Rowling's world alongside Middle Earth.  That gives one pause for thought.  I wonder if Disney would be down with that happening...


----------



## sachilles

Is there a realistic concern that Disney doesn't have enough IP to fill their parks and then some? I don't think they use half of what they should/could.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> Is there a realistic concern that Disney doesn't have enough IP to fill their parks and then some? I don't think they use half of what they should/could.



In most sense I agree. But the possibility of having the grandfather of fantasy series, and a series that has stayed popular and relevant for 70+ years, it's worth going after.


----------



## Flyerjab

sachilles said:


> Is there a realistic concern that Disney doesn't have enough IP to fill their parks and then some? I don't think they use half of what they should/could.



I certainly think that they do have more than enough.  Even more if the Fox deal goes through.  However, the Potter effect was palpable in multiple ways.  I would entertain the possibility that a Tolkien themed land/world/set of attractions/etc. could also draw in the crowds.  And imagine of Peter Jackson and his creative team became involved.  There is already a relationship with Jackson and UNI with Kong.  I would almost be surprised if this subject wasn't approached by UNI.  What a better way to full their new land purchases and resorts.


----------



## STLstone

Flyerjab said:


> I certainly think that they do have more than enough.  Even more if the Fox deal goes through.  However, the Potter effect was palpable in multiple ways.  I would entertain the possibility that a Tolkien themed land/world/set of attractions/etc. could also draw in the crowds.  And imagine of Peter Jackson and his creative team became involved.  There is already a relationship with Jackson and UNI with Kong.  I would almost be surprised if this subject wasn't approached by UNI.  What a better way to full their new land purchases and resorts.


Seeing how Disney has done things with Pandora and Galaxy's Edge, if they had LOTR, they would probably build a land that is from the _same universe_ as LOTR, but not something that actually appeared in the books or the movies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> Seeing how Disney has done things with Pandora and Galaxy's Edge, if they had LOTR, they would probably build a land that is from the _same universe_ as LOTR, but not something that actually appeared in the books or the movies.



Middle Mercury?
Left-of-Middle Earth?


----------



## DrunkJam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Peter Pan Dooneys
> 
> https://t.co/7vFVeZKRqx?amp=1


This sparked a discussion here. If Dooney and Burke make anything with Peter Pan on it, do they have to pay Great Ormond Street Hospital? Or do they license from Disney, and Disney Pays GOSH?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

5 years ago...I would have said that no themed land could eclipse the appeal of a full Star Wars one...

...now I'm wondering


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> 5 years ago...I would have said that no themed land could eclipse the appeal of a full Star Wars one...
> 
> ...now I'm wondering


I really think Disney should add another Star Wars section to the magic kingdom after galaxies edge is up and running for a few years. Use one of those games expansion pads beyond the railroad track, and tie it in with the original trilogy (preferably)


----------



## adam.adbe

Just recreate the shire from the movie and I’m there.  Give me the prancing pony, and I’d drop major coin.  I guess some rides would be cool too.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> I really think Disney should add another Star Wars section to the magic kingdom after galaxies edge is up and running for a few years. Use one of those games expansion pads beyond the railroad track, and tie it in with the original trilogy (preferably)



What they're building sure does give off a "punt" vibe...

Too streamlined...to much to give a "taste"...not willing to commit to anything...

Kinda like a movie, huh?

No velocity?  No dedicated kids area?

...seems like something that should have been worked in...that's just me.

By making it for "everybody"...it could easily be for nobody.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> Just recreate the shire from the movie and I’m there.  Give me the prancing pony, and I’d drop major coin.  I guess some rides would be cool too.



If they're gonna only build sims...then at least give me the charge of the rohirrim...

Two of the greatest charge scenes of the last 40 years and something everybody loves and they just refuse to put into movies now...


...as in...could use a good one in some upcoming sci-fi movies...you know?


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> What they're building sure does give off a "punt" vibe...
> 
> Too streamlined...to much to give a "taste"...not willing to commit to anything...
> 
> Kinda like a movie, huh?
> 
> No velocity?  No dedicated kids area?
> 
> ...seems like something that should have been worked in...that's just me.
> 
> By making it for "everybody"...it could easily be for nobody.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


Eh I’m not judging it until I see the final product. I know you have your reservations, but I’m expecting it to be well done


----------



## Flyerjab

lockedoutlogic said:


> If they're gonna only build sims...then at least give me the charge of the rohirrim...
> 
> Two of the greatest charge scenes of the last 40 years and something everybody loves and they just refuse to put into movies now...
> 
> 
> ...as in...could use a good one in some upcoming sci-fi movies...you know?



You and me both.  When the Rohirrim charge the Haradrim on the Oliphants, that might be one of the greatest cavalry charges in cinema.  Jackson did such a great job shooting the Rohirrim sequences.  They had around 200 live horses and riders for that first charge against the goblins.

When you get down to it, there are so many iconic images and scenes in the LotR, what one could do with a theme park staggers the imagination (Charlie Brown quote there).


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> Eh I’m not judging it until I see the final product. I know you have your reservations, but I’m expecting it to be well done


That's the standard response..."well done"

That's not much of a question...it won't be done cheaply...that's "well done"

But I think that's a wide chasm between "well done" and what a land "should be"

I think on a cornerstone franchise...unlike avatar...you have to strive for the LATTER...and I don't get that vibe now...

Hopefully I'm wrong here (but...if you look at the emerging/raging debates about the appropriateness of Disney's trend to sell "parts of Days" in tickets...I have too little self doubt since I was on THAT page 5 years ago...)

...but I think they probably should have done a "pod" system where they built in 3 phases...

...the approach is too catered to disneylands land problems...and by the buildout, they're gonna miss the first 4-5 movies and who knows what ground the IP will be on by then?

...we'll see.


----------



## umichigan10

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's the standard response..."well done"
> 
> That's not much of a question...it won't be done cheaply...that's "well done"
> 
> But I think that's a wide chasm between "well done" and what a land "should be"
> 
> I think on a cornerstone franchise...unlike avatar...you have to strive for the LATTER...and I don't get that vibe now...
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong here (but...if you look at the emerging/raging debates about the appropriateness of Disney's trend to sell "parts of Days" in tickets...I have too little self doubt since I was on THAT page 5 years ago...)
> 
> ...but I think they probably should have done a "pod" system where they built in 3 phases...
> 
> ...the approach is too catered to disneylands land problems...and by the buildout, they're gonna miss the first 4-5 movies and who knows what ground the IP will be on by then?
> 
> ...we'll see.


The thing I 100% agree with you on the galaxys edge discussion is the geography of the orlando one. It absolutely should be way bigger, given the crowds they attract down there. 

Also my definition of “well done” is great theming and rides. Although that is a blanket term that I and most everyone else uses. It probably can be attributed to the context of the land. As you mentioned “well done” for avatar is different than “well done” for Star Wars. Because I do believe that avatar is well done. But I’m hoping that they give us more things to do in galaxys edge (I think it needed an additional ride or two myself). As you said, we’ll see


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Just recreate the shire from the movie and I’m there.  Give me the prancing pony, and I’d drop major coin.  I guess some rides would be cool too.



Plus the food locations would make a killing - what with offering breakfast, 2nd breakfast, elevenses, etc


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's 'Prince Charming' Sets Writer-Director Stephen Chbosky 

The writer-director will pen, with an eye to helm, _Prince Charming_, the studio’s reimagined take on the fairy and folk tale trope.

The movie reunites Chbosky with David Hoberman and Todd Lieberman of Mandeville Films/TV, who produced _Wonder_. Hoberman and Lieberman are producing _Prince Charming_ along with Tripp Vinson.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ky-set-tackle-disneys-prince-charming-1058657


----------



## bookbabe626

saskdw said:


> I'm from Canada, we have no idea what the Big 10 is
> 
> Go Rough Riders!!!!



Arrr-gos!

(Just to keep the Americans as confused as we were by their posts.  I'm more a Leafs gal myself, and not really a CFL fan.)


----------



## skier_pete

I don't think Disney is going to after Lord of the rings. Avatar hasn't quite been the home run they hoped, and with star wars not yet truly tapped and marvel IPs still available to Florida, I don't think it happens.

And enough with the football (cause my team sucks).


----------



## umichigan10

bookbabe626 said:


> Arrr-gos!
> 
> (Just to keep the Americans as confused as we were by their posts.  I'm more a Leafs gal myself, and not really a CFL fan.)


You guys over here thinking you’re so special with your 3 downs


----------



## bookbabe626

umichigan10 said:


> You guys over here thinking you’re so special with your 3 downs



Don't forget the bigger field...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_and_Canadian_football


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> You guys over here thinking you’re so special with your 3 downs


Agree...if we're gonna go Canadian sports, please limit it to the Laffs and the Hads


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> I don't think Disney is going to after Lord of the rings. Avatar hasn't quite been the home run they hoped, and with star wars not yet truly tapped and marvel IPs still available to Florida, I don't think it happens.
> 
> And enough with the football (cause my team sucks).



I don't think we were really suggesting that...

...but if you were the world's largest media company, with land and itching to build...then I think that might be interesting...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney's 'Prince Charming' Sets Writer-Director Stephen Chbosky
> 
> The writer-director will pen, with an eye to helm, _Prince Charming_, the studio’s reimagined take on the fairy and folk tale trope.
> 
> The movie reunites Chbosky with David Hoberman and Todd Lieberman of Mandeville Films/TV, who produced _Wonder_. Hoberman and Lieberman are producing _Prince Charming_ along with Tripp Vinson.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ky-set-tackle-disneys-prince-charming-1058657



So let me get this straight...we need live action reboots of bit characters?


----------



## umichigan10

bookbabe626 said:


> Don't forget the bigger field...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_and_Canadian_football


You guys also put that goalpost inconveniently in the way where it can be a hazard


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Flyerjab said:


> I don't know about theme park attractions, but I am interested in future movies/TV shows about the property.  I am a Tolkien devotee, and find the fantasy books to be iconic in that genre.  As far as the movies go, I loved the Lord of the Rings movies.  The Hobbit....not so much.  If there were ways to stay devoted to the source material, a Beren and Luthien movie would be incredible.
> 
> Back to the theme park question, I wouldn't be surprised if UNI went after that.  Imagine JK Rowling's world alongside Middle Earth.  That gives one pause for thought.  I wonder if Disney would be down with that happening...



See, I’d MUCH rather have a land than a show. I’m watching Amazon’s plans for a LotR show with a lot of nervousness... the Hobbit movies were enough for me to feel we should leave well enough alone


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
IAAPA inducts Richard Sherman into its Hall of Fame 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/iaapa-inducts-richard-m-sherman-into-its-hall-of-fame/


----------



## nkosiek

bookbabe626 said:


> Arrr-gos!
> 
> (Just to keep the Americans as confused as we were by their posts.  I'm more a Leafs gal myself, and not really a CFL fan.)


Personally, as a Yank, I'm a fan of the Stampede.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

There's space in Hong Kong for a second park - it could feature a Middle Earth land as well as Star Wars and something else. Plus the Paris Studios could use another land.


----------



## rteetz

Douglas Dubh said:


> There's space in Hong Kong for a second park - it could feature a Middle Earth land as well as Star Wars and something else. Plus the Paris Studios could use another land.


Marvel is said to be coming to the studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PhotoPass locations for the holidays 

http://bit.ly/2mvsgin


----------



## osully

Avatar is enough. Unless Disney buys LOTR please keep it out of the parks!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two new magic bands being released on Black Friday

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...black-magicband-and-a-disney-springs-lr-band/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

umichigan10 said:


> The thing I 100% agree with you on the galaxys edge discussion is the *geography of the orlando one*. It absolutely should be way bigger, given the crowds they attract down there.
> 
> Also my definition of “well done” is great theming and rides. Although that is a blanket term that I and most everyone else uses. It probably can be attributed to the context of the land. As you mentioned “well done” for avatar is different than “well done” for Star Wars. Because I do believe that avatar is well done. But I’m hoping that they give us more things to do in galaxys edge (*I think it needed an additional ride or two myself*). As you said, we’ll see



See?...the kids always show back up at dinner...


----------



## beer dave

lockedoutlogic said:


> Never have had a line problem there...guess I'm lucky...



Or the only one in the line at 11am....


----------



## lockedoutlogic

beer dave said:


> Or the only one in the line at 11am....



...potato/rutabaga


----------



## LSLS

lockedoutlogic said:


> I don't think we were really suggesting that...
> 
> ...but if you were the world's largest media company, with land and itching to build...then I think that might be interesting...



Eh there was def discussion about Disney.  I'm with you, I think there is a real chance Universal take a run at that.  Another series designed for the older crowd.  Putting that with Potter could really take a run at Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New hosts announced for Disney Fairytale weddings 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ed-by-stephen-twitch-boss-and-allison-holker/


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Flyerjab said:


> You and me both.  When the Rohirrim charge the Haradrim on the Oliphants, that might be one of the greatest cavalry charges in cinema.  Jackson did such a great job shooting the Rohirrim sequences.  They had around 200 live horses and riders for that first charge against the goblins.
> 
> When you get down to it, there are so many iconic images and scenes in the LotR, what one could do with a theme park staggers the imagination (Charlie Brown quote there).



Totally agree...I'm not a gigantic Jackson fan...the hobbit was awful "attack of the clones" esque CGI nonsense...

...but the two charge scenes at the end of the two towers and return of the king were just fantastic...modern lawrence of Arabia, Spartacus or Doctor Zhivago caliber...

Ian mackellan'a portrayal during the two towers and the great Bernard Shaw's Theoden were beautifully acted/shot...


----------



## Flyerjab

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> See, I’d MUCH rather have a land than a show. I’m watching Amazon’s plans for a LotR show with a lot of nervousness... the Hobbit movies were enough for me to feel we should leave well enough alone



If it is another take at storylines during the Hobbit and LotR time period, then I will be nervous.  

If, however, they try some storylines during the time of the Silmarillion, that might be interesting.  Christopher Tolkien tried his best to publish stories that were incomplete.  So those might benefit from some creative licensing, again if done properly.  The Children of Hurin, the life of Feanor or the founding of Imladris and the forging of the rings by Celebrimbor could be great...if done appropriately.

A Tolkien land would be difficult in my opinion.  His geography was expansive.  It would be great to say let’s build the Shire.  But how is that done exactly?  Build one hobbit hole and the Green Dragon in Bywater and call it a day?  I think building an immersive and successful Tolkien based land would be tough for it to come off feeling fulfilling.  Maybe a single dark ride in a Studios type park following the one ring through its existence might be cool.  But again, is that what most would want?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> The thing I 100% agree with you on the galaxys edge discussion is the geography of the orlando one. It absolutely should be way bigger, given the crowds they attract down there.
> 
> Also my definition of “well done” is great theming and rides. Although that is a blanket term that I and most everyone else uses. It probably can be attributed to the context of the land. As you mentioned “well done” for avatar is different than “well done” for Star Wars. Because I do believe that avatar is well done. But I’m hoping that they give us more things to do in galaxys edge (I think it needed an additional ride or two myself). As you said, we’ll see



I definitely don't disagree with this - though I think they are structuring the Land to be an attraction in itself, so there is more to do there than "just two ride" .... I also recognize they are creating the lands as is to save costs by having the two versions being near identical ..... but I really do hope they expand in the future (and I mean beyond the hotel).  If 10 years from now there aren't more than 2 rides I will be disappointed


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> What about Tron? That ride vehicle pictures is done by dynamic attractions which did not do the tron coaster.



Ahhhh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New hosts announced for Disney Fairytale weddings
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ed-by-stephen-twitch-boss-and-allison-holker/



as a fan of So You Think You Can Dance  I am excited to see how they do - they both have a lot of personality


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Two new magic bands being released on Black Friday
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...black-magicband-and-a-disney-springs-lr-band/



Hopefully the black makes it into the standard options resort guests can get.


----------



## sachilles

I'd be in the camp that the Flordia Star Wars isn't big enough. I understand the land restrictions in California. Nearly being a carbon copy, seems like the easy way out. They have a lot to do in Florida to catch up with the "neglect" of the last decade or so. I do think we see another Star Wars land in Florida at one of the existing parks(not animal kingdom). I suspect you would make it an expansion of DHS. I suspect there are making a realization that they can be hitting their comfortable carrying capacity in the very near future. A 5th gate might not make sense. However, substantial growth of the parks can get them that capacity, with less effort than a 5th gate.
I think DHS has one more "land" in it. Animal Kingdom does as well. Epcot can grow more, and I think could support another "land" as a full addition. Magic kingdom, I think can expand a bit, but I don't think they'll break the formula and add another "land". Maybe add attractions outwards, but not a full land.
For me, I think Epcot needs to be the next spot to concentrate their effort on. They've started a bit. However, I think there is a lot more potential there.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely don't disagree with this - though I think they are structuring the Land to be an attraction in itself, so there is more to do there than "just two ride" .... I also recognize they are creating the lands as is to save costs by having the two versions being near identical ..... but I really do hope they expand in the future (and I mean beyond the hotel).  If 10 years from now there aren't more than 2 rides I will be disappointed



See here's the thing...

For 19.5 years...the standard excuse for animal kingdom has been "it's the detail...it's more than just the rides"

While true...the reality is that DAK was built to surpass epcot and rival magic kingdom's attendance...it's a massive development with a water park and 5 large hotels just into itself...

It hasn't...a lot of it is theme, but most is the belief that there still isn't enough to do.

Theming works for dusters...it doesn't translate to the mass/non-committed audience.

As much as they make the walls nice at Star Wars land...most aren't going to look for enjoyment in staring at the wall.  It is what it always will be.

So they have two rides that are gonna be massively overcrowded...

A flat...and the "dogfight" rollercoaster that has always seemed like a complete no brainer would/ could have changed that.  It baffles me that they can't make that kind of commitment for Star Wars...too "measured" under CMB...as always. I wish he'd pull the ripcord on his golden parachute and be done with it.  Disney parks didn't become the best on earth by being "measured"...walk through epcot if you need proof.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Flyerjab said:


> If it is another take at storylines during the Hobbit and LotR time period, then I will be nervous.
> 
> If, however, they try some storylines during the time of the Silmarillion, that might be interesting.  Christopher Tolkien tried his best to publish stories that were incomplete.  So those might benefit from some creative licensing, again if done properly.  The Children of Hurin, the life of Feanor or the founding of Imladris and the forging of the rings by Celebrimbor could be great...if done appropriately.



The Children of Hurin?! Please no. I don't need that sort of depression in my life.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> I'd be in the camp that the Flordia Star Wars isn't big enough. I understand the land restrictions in California. Nearly being a carbon copy, seems like the easy way out. They have a lot to do in Florida to catch up with the "neglect" of the last decade or so. I do think we see another Star Wars land in Florida at one of the existing parks(not animal kingdom). I suspect you would make it an expansion of DHS. I suspect there are making a realization that they can be hitting their comfortable carrying capacity in the very near future. A 5th gate might not make sense. However, substantial growth of the parks can get them that capacity, with less effort than a 5th gate.
> I think DHS has one more "land" in it. Animal Kingdom does as well. Epcot can grow more, and I think could support another "land" as a full addition. Magic kingdom, I think can expand a bit, but I don't think they'll break the formula and add another "land". Maybe add attractions outwards, but not a full land.
> For me, I think Epcot needs to be the next spot to concentrate their effort on. They've started a bit. However, I think there is a lot more potential there.



Well - there's a logic to making the lands identical. The cost of engineering can often be 25% of the construction costs - by having two lands identical they can save money on the design side which allows them to spend more on the construction side.

The argument that the size of the land is a worse problem in Florida is a poor argument. DLR has a million passholders that are all going to want to get into that land all at once.

The argument that "Florida has more land" is valid, but again the engineering cost savings is huge. I am sure unlike California, there's a plan in place to allow for expansion in Florida. Any investment like this there is concern that it won't be as successful as they hope. From fans perspective Star Wars is a no-brainer, but Disney management I'm sure isn't 100% convinced it will actually result in an increase in patrons or spending.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

sachilles said:


> *I'd be in the camp that the Flordia Star Wars isn't big enough. I understand the land restrictions in California. Nearly being a carbon copy, seems like the easy way out.* They have a lot to do in Florida to catch up with the "neglect" of the last decade or so. I do think we see another Star Wars land in Florida at one of the existing parks(not animal kingdom). I suspect you would make it an expansion of DHS. I suspect there are making a realization that they can be hitting their comfortable carrying capacity in the very near future. A 5th gate might not make sense. However, substantial growth of the parks can get them that capacity, with less effort than a 5th gate.
> I think DHS has one more "land" in it. Animal Kingdom does as well. Epcot can grow more, and I think could support another "land" as a full addition. Magic kingdom, I think can expand a bit, but I don't think they'll break the formula and add another "land". Maybe add attractions outwards, but not a full land.
> For me, I think Epcot needs to be the next spot to concentrate their effort on. They've started a bit. However, I think there is a lot more potential there.



I didn't fully grasp how much this was a driver of the construction until the last time I was in disneyland...

They literally built this shoehorned in between highways.

Fine for Disneyland...not nearly good enough for wdw.  We're gonna have a carlsand type nightmare on the east coast.

Bob is "Hollywood"...couldn't have something better in Orlando.

Eisner was "new York"...he loved the east coast and was fine feeding it.  And he let Disneyland rot.

They're both from New York...but the philosophy on what they had has been completely different and doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Also, what is it lately with 2 attractions being sufficient for a land?? When did that become the norm? It seems way too low a count. You have the entire SW universe and you can come up with 2 things? Pandora takes 20 years to build and gets 2 things?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Well - there's a logic to making the lands identical. The cost of engineering can often be 25% of the construction costs - by having two lands identical they can save money on the design side which allows them to spend more on the construction side.
> 
> The argument that the size of the land is a worse problem in Florida is a poor argument. DLR has a million passholders that are all going to want to get into that land all at once.
> 
> The argument that "Florida has more land" is valid, but again the engineering cost savings is huge. I am sure unlike California, there's a plan in place to allow for expansion in Florida. Any investment like this there is concern that it won't be as successful as they hope. From fans perspective Star Wars is a no-brainer, but Disney management I'm sure isn't 100% convinced it will actually result in an increase in patrons or spending.



Yeah...I totally get that (live it when I'm not amusing myself here - actually)...

But just like when my baseball team looks for free agents...I DONT CARE.

Not spending the proper level of investment when you are using themeparks as a crutch...is really pound silly.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also, what is it lately with 2 attractions being sufficient for a land?? When did that become the norm? It seems way too low a count. You have the entire SW universe and you can come up with 2 things? Pandora takes 20 years to build and gets 2 things?



It's absolutely not...enough that is.

The got too enamoured with patting themselves on the back for carsland and "new" fantasyland...but the reality is that those are under built as well.  But people won't say no.

A recession will reveal the underbelly of the beast...that's when it will matter.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> as a fan of So You Think You Can Dance  I am excited to see how they do - they both have a lot of personality


I like Twitch on Ellen. This is better than a bachelor couple.


----------



## Flyerjab

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The Children of Hurin?! Please no. I don't need that sort of depression in my life.



LOL!!  Very good point.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also, what is it lately with 2 attractions being sufficient for a land?? When did that become the norm? It seems way too low a count. You have the entire SW universe and you can come up with 2 things? Pandora takes 20 years to build and gets 2 things?


It’s almost an industry thing. Cars got 3, potters 1-2, toy story 2, Star Wars 2, Pandora 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> See here's the thing...
> 
> For 19.5 years...the standard excuse for animal kingdom has been "it's the detail...it's more than just the rides"
> 
> While true...the reality is that DAK was built to surpass epcot and rival magic kingdom's attendance...it's a massive development with a water park and 5 large hotels just into itself...
> 
> It hasn't...a lot of it is theme, but most is the belief that there still isn't enough to do.
> 
> Theming works for dusters...it doesn't translate to the mass/non-committed audience.
> 
> As much as they make the walls nice at Star Wars land...most aren't going to look for enjoyment in staring at the wall.  It is what it always will be.
> 
> So they have two rides that are gonna be massively overcrowded...
> 
> A flat...and the "dogfight" rollercoaster that has always seemed like a complete no brainer would/ could have changed that.  It baffles me that they can't make that kind of commitment for Star Wars...too "measured" under CMB...as always. I wish he'd pull the ripcord on his golden parachute and be done with it.  Disney parks didn't become the best on earth by being "measured"...walk through epcot if you need proof.



Well, I love AK and could spend days there taking in the details, so maybe I am the wrong person to opine on this ...

... but everything that has been stated is that Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will be more than just detailed theming and "staring at the wall" - it will be interacting with roaming droids and CMs in full on Character personas that understand info about you and your performance and history and the whole land will be like a live role playing game ... and also talk of areas you can "use the Force" to make things happen (similar to using wands in Harry Potter Land).   

Now, if none of this comes to be then I agree, only the hard core will care about "staring at the walls to take in the details", but the potential is there for it to be more than that


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I love AK and could spend days there taking in the details, so maybe I am the wrong person to opine on this ...
> 
> ... but everything that has been stated is that Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will be more than just detailed theming and "staring at the wall" - it will be interacting with roaming droids and CMs in full on Character personas that understand info about you and your performance and history and the whole land will be like a live role playing game ... and also talk of areas you can "use the Force" to make things happen (similar to using wands in Harry Potter Land).
> 
> Now, if none of this comes to be then I agree, only the hard core will care about "staring at the walls to take in the details", but the potential is there for it to be more than that



I remember them saying this too....and I would love for it to be so. I just can't see how it can realistically happen. This land is going to be jam packed to capacity with guests for years. How can that possibly work? The roaming droid cannot interact with everyone. It will most likely be a very small portion of people (perhaps the ones with magic bands that broadcast that they are staying at the hotel).

I'm not arguing how amazing the concept is, I just don't see how it can work. How much enjoyment am I going to get out of watching 5 cast members have amazing interactions with 3% of the guests?

And ugh, the lines to do the Force spells.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s almost an industry thing. Cars got 3, potters 1-2, toy story 2, Star Wars 2, Pandora 2.



I know it is the new norm, but should it be?

I wish it wasn't.

Geez, imagine original Fantasyland being built with 2 rides.


----------



## STLstone

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's absolutely not...enough that is.
> 
> The got too enamoured with patting themselves on the back for carsland and "new" fantasyland...but the reality is that those are under built as well.  But people won't say no.
> 
> A recession will reveal the underbelly of the beast...that's when it will matter.


I think Cars Land is really well done and spacious. I've been there several times and other than the line waits for RSR, I can't think of even a mild criticism. 

But, then again, they recreated _actual places_ from the movie to visit - just like Universal did with Harry Potter...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember them saying this too....and I would love for it to be so. I just can't see how it can realistically happen. This land is going to be jam packed to capacity with guests for years. How can that possibly work? The roaming droid cannot interact with everyone. It will most likely be a very small portion of people (perhaps the ones with magic bands that broadcast that they are staying at the hotel).
> 
> I'm not arguing how amazing the concept is, I just don't see how it can work. How much enjoyment am I going to get out of watching 5 cast members have amazing interactions with 3% of the guests?
> 
> And ugh, the lines to do the Force spells.



I absolutely have the same concerns and I wonder if they will try to limit the # of people in the land (even more than for Pandora) ... Not saying I would love it but I would almost rather wait a bit longer to get into the land (or maybe get a return time?) but have some elbow room to really enjoy it rather than being cramped and not able to do anything ...

... and the Baseline Taphouse is a perfect location to hang out waiting for my time to enter the land!


----------



## Boski

I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.  

http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know it is the new norm, but should it be?
> 
> I wish it wasn't.
> 
> Geez, imagine original Fantasyland being built with 2 rides.


I wish SWGE was starting with more than 2 rides and was made larger from Day 1.  I understand the efficiency reasons to match DL, but that doesn't mean that's the best call, necessarily.  However, I don't think you can compare incremental park lands with the original Fantasyland being 2 rides.  You need a threshold number to spread people around a park.  Incremental additions are different, but I do think that they will run into nightmare crowds with SWGE in WDW... Pandora will seem like nothing IMO.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

STLstone said:


> I think Cars Land is really well done and spacious. I've been there several times and other than the line waits for RSR, I can't think of even a mild criticism.
> 
> But, then again, they recreated _actual places_ from the movie to visit - just like Universal did with Harry Potter...



There's space for more in carsland...I love it...don't get me wrong.

But it was still "measured" and could have been built for more.

Now, California adventure was in the crapper and the locals are nuts for Disneyland...so it's a completely different dynamic.

What happens when they fling the gates open on Star Wars in Orlando?

It will resemble the tsa check on a Friday night at 5 in Orlando international


----------



## lockedoutlogic

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wish SWGE was starting with more than 2 rides and was made larger from Day 1.  I understand the efficiency reasons to match DL, but that doesn't mean that's the best call, necessarily.  However, I don't think you can compare incremental park lands with the original Fantasyland being 2 rides.  You need a threshold number to spread people around a park.  Incremental additions are different, but I do think that they will run into nightmare crowds with SWGE in WDW... Pandora will seem like nothing IMO.



Absolutely...

"Makes sense" and "right decision" aren't listed together in Roget's


----------



## dlavender

Boski said:


> I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1



They deserve every ounce of flak they are getting.


----------



## adam.adbe

Boski said:


> I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1



It's a Disney problem.  They offered  the whole enchilada to whoever would stump up the most money.  If they'd wanted quality they'd have either licensed widely, stipulated executive control, or handed the IP rights over to whoever promised to do the most creative things.  Disney knew what they were getting with EA, and they knew what they were doing when they shut their own in-house teams.

[aside] just last night as it happens I had to explain to my daughter why she should avoid Star Wars Heroes on her iPad.  The brutal reviews, and the $100 dollar crystals packs got the point through to her.


----------



## dlavender

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know it is the new norm, but should it be?
> 
> I wish it wasn't.
> 
> Geez, imagine original Fantasyland being built with 2 rides.



As I've said before, especially when one ride is great and one ride is synonymous with disappointment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Boski said:


> I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1



Interesting ... seems a lot like all those "quest" time mobile games - including Disney Magic Kingdoms (which I play) in which you can use real money to buy chests and you don't know what is in the chests - might be something good, might be something basically worthless ... so seems the exact same thing


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Boski said:


> I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1



I saw that...

I actually bought the battlefront ps4 bundle and it's hiding in the attic for my ten year old...so I actually own a deluxe copy of this train wreck...

But mismanagement by video game companies and Disney's aloofness are bad business decisions.

Enough! With the Nickel and dime games...it takes all appeal out of them anyway.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting ... seems a lot like all those "quest" time mobile games - including Disney Magic Kingdoms (which I play) in which you can use real money to buy chests and you don't know what is in the chests - might be something good, might be something basically worthless ... so seems the exact same thing



They're saying it promotes gambling to children...and they have a case.

Just charge a price, for god's sake...enough with upsells.  I'll pay double for the game if you leave me the hell alone.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

dlavender said:


> As I've said before, especially when one ride is great and one ride is synonymous with disappointment.



My dear, what ever could you be referring to that cost $750 million dollars and a decade of our lives?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I saw that...
> 
> I actually bought the battlefront ps4 bundle and it's hiding in the attic for my ten year old...so I actually own a deluxe copy of this train wreck...
> 
> But mismanagement by video game companies and Disney's aloofness are bad business decisions.
> 
> Enough! With the Nickel and dime games...it takes all appeal out of them anyway.



It's actually really turned me off to gaming in general ... and I see the retail price of Battlefront II is $80?!?!?!?  (obviously been a while since I have bought a game) - but to spend that on a game and then have to spend more seems crazy and is a turn off.  Not a unique issue to Disney but they are obviously part of the issue as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> They're saying it promotes gambling to children...and they have a case.
> 
> Just charge a price, for god's sake...enough with upsells.  I'll pay double for the game if you leave me the hell alone.



I don't disagree - my point was the mobile games are the same thing: promoting gambling to any and all ages ... and the mobile Disney game is rated for ages 4 and up (at least Battlefront is rated for teens)


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> It's a Disney problem.  They offered  the whole enchilada to whoever would stump up the most money.  If they'd wanted quality they'd have either licensed widely, stipulated executive control, or handed the IP rights over to whoever promised to do the most creative things.  Disney knew what they were getting with EA, and they knew what they were doing when they shut their own in-house teams.
> 
> [aside] just last night as it happens I had to explain to my daughter why she should avoid Star Wars Heroes on her iPad.  The brutal reviews, and the $100 dollar crystals packs got the point through to her.



They're so lazy with games...which are an incredible marketing tool...it's borderline malfeasance to the stock holder.

They shut down infinity - a very successful product that had so much upside - because it didn't have the 90% profit ratio of their crappy magic band sales.

I don't get it except it goes back to 90 day/golden parachute syndrome...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's actually really turned me off to gaming in general ... and I see the retail price of Battlefront II is $80?!?!?!?  (obviously been a while since I have bought a game) - but to spend that on a game and then have to spend more seems crazy and is a turn off.  Not a unique issue to Disney but they are obviously part of the issue as well



That's the "elite" version...the regular is only $60


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (at least to me)

DME now picking guests up FOUR HOURS before their flight times through the end of the year at least


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> They shut down infinity - a very successful product that had so much upside - because it didn't have the 90% profit ratio of their crappy magic band sales.



Ahh Infinity.  The rage burns cold and hard with that one.  I got doubly screwed as I bought DI3 on the AppleTV for my daughter when it was first released.  Less than four months later I had to make the choice between ditching the platform or grabbing an XBox, so feeling bad that my daughter's xmas present barely made it to March, I grabbed an XBox One.  Then they cancelled the whole deal.

Yeah, the stockholm syndrome was all on me, but little about how Disney handled that was honest or well thought out.

And the game is still the most fun game I've played in many a year.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I love AK and could spend days there taking in the details, so maybe I am the wrong person to opine on this ...
> 
> ... but everything that has been stated is that Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge will be more than just detailed theming and "staring at the wall" - it will be interacting with roaming droids and CMs in full on Character personas that understand info about you and your performance and history and the whole land will be like a live role playing game ... and also talk of areas you can "use the Force" to make things happen (similar to using wands in Harry Potter Land).
> 
> Now, if none of this comes to be then I agree, only the hard core will care about "staring at the walls to take in the details", but the potential is there for it to be more than that



So you were ok with losing what is realistically our only shot at a Star Wars mini themepark with rides designed under little restrictions because they hinted at meet and greets?

...but wouldn't commit to the IP we love and made something up instead?

Boy...that's a lot of benefit of the doubt to give.

Mine train really isn't that great...I swear...


----------



## adam.adbe

lockedoutlogic said:


> That's the "elite" version...the regular is only $60



well since the TCO seems like it's gonna be in the region of $400 or so, why quibble over the $20?


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> Ahh Infinity.  The rage burns cold and hard with that one.  I got doubly screwed as I bought DI3 on the AppleTV for my daughter when it was first released.  Less than four months later I had to make the choice between ditching the platform or grabbing an XBox, so feeling bad that my daughter's xmas present barely made it to March, I grabbed an XBox One.  Then they cancelled the whole deal.
> 
> Yeah, the stockholm syndrome was all on me, but little about how Disney handled that was honest or well thought out.
> 
> And the game is still the most fun game I've played in many a year.



My son sill talks about getting new figures and looks disappointed when he does it...the last variation is barely 2 years old.

It was a wet fish to the face of little budding Disney fans who just wanted to play.  They made it difficult to buy their product...it's like "the introduction to the opposites"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> So you were ok with losing what is realistically our only shot at a Star Wars mini themepark with rides designed under little restrictions because they hinted at meet and greets?
> 
> ...but wouldn't commit to the IP we love and made something up instead?
> 
> Boy...that's a lot of benefit of the doubt to give.
> 
> Mine train really isn't that great...I swear...



I didn't mention that I think it is the best way to go (I would prefer more rides) and also previously explicitly said if they don't expand I will be really disappointed

My only point was this should should be more that "very detailed walls to stare at" .... there is a large gap between "staring at walls" and "tons of rides" - and I think it will land in the middle.  So not ideal, but not how you described it either


----------



## lockedoutlogic

adam.adbe said:


> well since the TCO seems like it's gonna be in the region of $400 or so, why quibble over the $20?



We're not buying any add ons...if you get a deadend...so be it I'll buy another game instead.

I'd rather have an updated version of X-Wing, rebellion, or Rebel Assualt anyway...that's just me.

Give me a case of milk stout, a locked door and Rogue Squadron and I'm good for days...or hours...cause the beer would prolly run out.


----------



## Boski

lockedoutlogic said:


> I saw that...
> 
> I actually bought the battlefront ps4 bundle and it's hiding in the attic for my ten year old...so I actually own a deluxe copy of this train wreck...
> 
> But mismanagement by video game companies and Disney's aloofness are bad business decisions.
> 
> Enough! With the Nickel and dime games...it takes all appeal out of them anyway.



The thing is the game is actually very good.  A huge step up from SWBF 2015.  It looks and sounds amazing, game play is better and more in-depth, it covers all eras. 

The loot crate set up that they came up with is definitely one of the worst but this game has literally become the lighting rod for the entire gaming community to unleash its full wrath on microtransactions.  EA (and other developers) have been steadily increasing this model every year it seems.  And when that EA developer posted that comment that is now the most downvoted post on reddit history the dam, which was already leaking, just broke.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I didn't mention that I think it is the best way to go (I would prefer more rides) and also previously explicitly said if they don't expand I will be really disappointed
> 
> My only point was this should should be more that "very detailed walls to stare at" .... there is a large gap between "staring at walls" and "tons of rides" - and I think it will land in the middle.  So not ideal, but not how you described it either



I think the assumption they're expanding is a fools errand.

When have they ever done a quick expansion?   That's Comcast's m.o.

Disney gets bored and tries to pull you in another direction to sell more product...that's them.

Don't expect anything more before I'm using a walker.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Boski said:


> I figured this would spill over into the "Disney" news world at some point in time.  Having been initially contained in the gaming community (and then pushed out by some major news channels), Disney is now being tied into EA's cluster of a problem with the Star Wars Battlefront 2 loot box back lash.  It is unfortunate as this is definitely a EA problem as almost all of their games now have either paid DLCs or microtransactions.  But the game is associated with one of the biggest IPs out there that Disney owns.  I for one am happy to see EA getting this much push back and hope that it changes video game design going forward.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/11/15/star-...-electronic-arts-loot-box-crate/?iid=sr-link1



Wow, do some work for half an hour and you're way behind the discussion.

I agree with all the others who say this seems to be the way of the future for video games. Why be satisfied with the initial sell point when you can continue to make money throughout the game's shelf life? I blame World of Warcraft, I'm pretty sure they started it with being able to use real money to purchase gold and other things in the games.

It does make sense for the video games companies. It's really brilliant, especially apps on your phone. Provide the game for free and then just constantly offer more lives, quicker building, character outfits what have you for additional prices.

I'm not sure if the gambling for children charge will stick. 

But yeah, SW/Disney selling their license to EA really suck for all of us.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (at least to me)
> 
> DME now picking guests up FOUR HOURS before their flight times through the end of the year at least
> 
> View attachment 283632



Geeeez. Kinda makes you re-think those early morning flights, right?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's absolutely not...enough that is.
> 
> The got too enamoured with patting themselves on the back for carsland and "new" fantasyland...but the reality is that those are under built as well.  But people won't say no.
> 
> A recession will reveal the underbelly of the beast...that's when it will matter.



I’m sorry, Cars Land was underbuilt?? Exactly how do you arrive at that conclusion?


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (at least to me)
> 
> DME now picking guests up FOUR HOURS before their flight times through the end of the year at least
> 
> View attachment 283632



 I thought three hours was already ridiculous. What bars are there near the Southwest gates? I think I'll be spending a lot of time at one next month.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

I think the "gambling" case is being made because they are charging for a "suprise" scenario without a set value...

That sounds a lot like blackjack...

It's not just video game...anyone have a kid who's into "surprise" toys?

I have nightmares about LOLs


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Moliphino said:


> I thought three hours was already ridiculous. What bars are there near the Southwest gates? I think I'll be spending a lot of time at one next month.



I dumped magical express years ago...rentals are just easier.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m sorry, Cars Land was underbuilt?? Exactly how do you arrive at that conclusion?



I looked at it when I was there...

I don't dislike the land at all...but there's a good bit of wasted space...especially the cozy cone...and they spend a billion dollars...

As good as Rsr is ...and it's fantatic...mater is a cheap off the shelf ride.  Do like luigis...so that's an upgrade.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think the assumption they're expanding is a fools errand.
> 
> When have they ever done a quick expansion?   That's Comcast's m.o.
> 
> Disney gets bored and tries to pull you in another direction to sell more product...that's them.
> 
> *Don't expect anything more before I'm using a walker.*



based on your "Get off my lawn" commentary I assumed you already were


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I agree with all the others who say this seems to be the way of the future for video games. Why be satisfied with the initial sell point when you can continue to make money throughout the game's shelf life? I blame World of Warcraft, I'm pretty sure they started it with being able to use real money to purchase gold and other things in the games.



Though gaming companies have been doing this in various ways forever ... heck if you look at most original Nintendo games they got to the point where you had to subscribe to Nintendo Power just to figure out how to advance in the games.   I mean, no way anyone on their own would know in Castlevania II you had to go to this one dead end spot, activate the red crystal, kneel and then a tornado would come and bring you further in the game

Now they are just much less subtle


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I think the "gambling" case is being made because they are charging for a "suprise" scenario without a set value...
> 
> That sounds a lot like blackjack...
> 
> It's not just video game...anyone have a kid who's into "surprise" toys?
> 
> I have nightmares about LOLs



Right - even the developers were pointing to collectible cards in that you don't know what is in your pack before you buy it an open it

And same argument could be made to surprise pin packs at Disney or the bags Tsum Tsum things that you don't know what is in them

Not saying this isn't gambling or they shouldn't try to stop it - but you could apply the same argument to a lot of things


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (at least to me)
> 
> DME now picking guests up FOUR HOURS before their flight times through the end of the year at least
> 
> View attachment 283632


Eesh.  Glad you posted this - thanks. I'm slated to use it for the first time in ages in a few weeks. Looks like it'll be a Minnie Van for me.  That's ridiculous, especially as we have TSA Pre Check.  No need to be there THAT early!

Conspiracy theory: they're doing this to increase Minnie Van bookings!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Eesh.  Glad you posted this - thanks. I'm slated to use it for the first time in ages in a few weeks. Looks like it'll be a Minnie Van for me.  That's ridiculous, especially as we have TSA Pre Check.  No need to be there THAT early!
> 
> Conspiracy theory: they're doing this to increase Minnie Van bookings!!



wait, can you even take a Minnie Van to the airport?  I thought it was only for on property transport


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, can you even take a Minnie Van to the airport?  I thought it was only for on property transport


Duh -- you're right.  Uber for me!


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I agree with all the others who say this seems to be the way of the future for video games. Why be satisfied with the initial sell point when you can continue to make money throughout the game's shelf life? I blame World of Warcraft, I'm pretty sure they started it with being able to use real money to purchase gold and other things in the games.



They pretty much had to though. There were tons of accounts getting hacked constantly and people were buying gold from third party Chinese gold farmers that did a lot of the hacking. I assume blizz probably figured "might as well make money off it" rather than keep trying to play whack-a-mole. That's around the time I stopped playing so I have no idea if it had any real effect on server economy as they had previously implemented cross server auction house in like Panda or something. If anything, the idea of selling items on Steam (TF 2 hats anyone?) and all the DLC stuff has lead to this point. Maybe with enough backlash they'll step it back and actually fix the game. From what I understand, you can either buy the characters or grind for like 200 hours to get them. I know most people are just going to pay so what's the point in playing that long?


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, can you even take a Minnie Van to the airport?  I thought it was only for on property transport



Maybe they'll add it on? I'd expect they'd need to have more drivers and a full roll out first.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> Right - even the developers were pointing to collectible cards in that you don't know what is in your pack before you buy it an open it
> 
> And same argument could be made to surprise pin packs at Disney or the bags Tsum Tsum things that you don't know what is in them
> 
> Not saying this isn't gambling or they shouldn't try to stop it - but you could apply the same argument to a lot of things



I thought Of baseball cards before I commented (I lived it at $0.45 a pop years ago)...Lego, blind bag toys...

I still reject it.  It's a predatory practice that's exploding in toys and collectibles.

Don't like it at all.  Market to children and provide no certainty in product.

So my daughter loves lol surprises...they are adorable little dolls.

But how does the North Pole handle it?  It's a boon to eBay because the "elves" have to buy discard product in hopes of getting the right ones and then sell the surplus/repeats...and you can't do the "surprise" Because there are no suprises to magical toy masters...

Yoi...what a mess...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lockedoutlogic said:


> I thought Of baseball cards before I commented (I lived it at $0.45 a pop years ago)...Lego, blind bag toys...
> 
> I still reject it.  It's a predatory practice that's exploding in toys and collectibles.
> 
> Don't like it at all.  Market to children and provide no certainty in product.
> 
> So my daughter loves lol surprises...they are adorable little dolls.
> 
> But how does the North Pole handle it?  It's a boon to eBay because the "elves" have to buy discard product in hopes of getting the right ones and then sell the surplus/repeats...and you can't do the "surprise" Because there are no suprises to magical toy masters...
> 
> Yoi...what a mess...



haha, reminds me of recent conversations with my kids:

TMR's kids: "wait, so the elves make Legos?"

TMR: "um, for some things Santa finds it more cost effective to outsource"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (at least to me)
> 
> DME now picking guests up FOUR HOURS before their flight times through the end of the year at least
> 
> View attachment 283632


I hope this goes back to 3 hours in January. I like MCO since there is a lot to do but I would rather have that extra hour in WDW.


----------



## rteetz

lockedoutlogic said:


> As good as Rsr is ...and it's fantatic...mater is a cheap off the shelf ride. Do like luigis...so that's an upgrade.


Not every ride in a land should be an E-ticket. Sometimes an off the shelf ride is enough.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Disneyland Resort Update – A Legionnaire’s Christmas for Disneyland


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I hope this goes back to 3 hours in January. I like MCO since there is a lot to do but I would rather have that extra hour in WDW.



Would think it is just high volume circumstance.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PI Update: Edison Complex Update


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Would think it is just high volume circumstance.


I hope so but MCO security hasn't been great in average volume circumstances lately either.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs Black Friday Deals and Exclusive Items


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> I thought Of baseball cards before I commented (I lived it at $0.45 a pop years ago)...Lego, blind bag toys...
> 
> I still reject it.  It's a predatory practice that's exploding in toys and collectibles.
> 
> Don't like it at all.  Market to children and provide no certainty in product.
> 
> So my daughter loves lol surprises...they are adorable little dolls.
> 
> But how does the North Pole handle it?  It's a boon to eBay because the "elves" have to buy discard product in hopes of getting the right ones and then sell the surplus/repeats...and you can't do the "surprise" Because there are no suprises to magical toy masters...
> 
> Yoi...what a mess...



We've done a few of those blind box minis but I put in the rule you must be ok with whichever one you get, usually that works. There's always Pokemon cards too but the strength of that is trading with friends. Plus mine ends up giving cards he doesn't need to his friends who don't have any which I think is pretty sweet of him.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marketplace Co-Op to Hold Dapper Boutique Trunk Show on Nov. 17


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: 15 Cases of Legionnaires' Disease Reported in Anaheim; 11 Were Disneyland Visitors


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Create Your Disney Springs Wish List and Receive a Free Canvas Shopping Bag


----------



## saskdw

bookbabe626 said:


> Arrr-gos!
> 
> (Just to keep the Americans as confused as we were by their posts.  I'm more a Leafs gal myself, and not really a CFL fan.)



So you're not one of the 8 or so Argo season ticket holders?


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Agree...if we're gonna go Canadian sports, please limit it to the Laffs and the Hads



Actually I'm a huge Flyers fan! I don't cheer for the Canadian teams.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Shows Win Brass Ring Awards at IAAPA Expo


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Springs Black Friday Deals and Exclusive Items



Wonder where the Springs finds it's equilibrium.  We always spend one or two evenings there, and love some of the new choices for meals but are not that enamored with the shops.  The sheer number of new eateries begs the question if they want it to be an eating destination or a shopping destination.  Or do they care one way or the other just that it is a .....destination.   I figure they are getting close to a saturation point with all the new eateries and also feel it will seriously hurt some of their long time restaurants there and in the hotels.   Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder where the Springs finds it's equilibrium.  We always spend one or two evenings there, and love some of the new choices for meals but are not that enamored with the shops.  The sheer number of new eateries begs the question if they want it to be an eating destination or a shopping destination.  Or do they care one way or the other just that it is a .....destination.   I figure they are getting close to a saturation point with all the new eateries and also feel it will seriously hurt some of their long time restaurants there and in the hotels.   Only time will tell I guess.


The dining is definitely the highlight for me now. I still do some select shopping like the Co-op and Uniqlo but that is about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder where the Springs finds it's equilibrium.  We always spend one or two evenings there, and love some of the new choices for meals but are not that enamored with the shops.  The sheer number of new eateries begs the question if they want it to be an eating destination or a shopping destination.  Or do they care one way or the other just that it is a .....destination.   I figure they are getting close to a saturation point with all the new eateries and also feel it will seriously hurt some of their long time restaurants there and in the hotels.   Only time will tell I guess.



I do think they want it to be even more of a place you can "do stuff" at as well - with the Star Wars Virtual Experience being an example of that


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> The dining is definitely the highlight for me now. I still do some select shopping like the Co-op and Uniqlo but that is about it.


This is exactly Disney Springs for me. And I'm good with it. Love the new dining and those 2 shops are enough for me. I'd def try out a Star Wars immersive experience once but not likely over and over again. No doubt WDW has figured out the balance between repeatable in 1 week "dining" experiences and themed bars vs entertainment, shopping, et al.


----------



## Disneymom1126

I am sooooo late to the party (busy week at work)...but I missed the whole Big 10 convo and have to defend my team.   Two losses to ranked teams by 3 points or less on the road is hardly an embarrassment! Super disappointing for sure, but nothing to be embarrassed about - I also admit I have a degree from PSU, work here, and the players are great guys so I feel so bad that this is how their season has turned out. WE ARE!

Okay back to Disney


----------



## amberpi

Disneymom1126 said:


> I am sooooo late to the party (busy week at work)...but I missed the whole Big 10 convo and have to defend my team.   Two losses to ranked teams by 3 points or less on the road is hardly an embarrassment! Super disappointing for sure, but nothing to be embarrassed about - I also admit I have a degree from PSU, work here, and the players are great guys so I feel so bad that this is how their season has turned out. WE ARE!
> 
> Okay back to Disney



Please stop. This isn't news nor anything to do with WDW, and it's turning me off from the entire thread.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> Actually I'm a huge Flyers fan! I don't cheer for the Canadian teams.



Funny you'd pick them when there are winners in that state...


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Funny you'd pick them when there are winners in that state...



A friends dad played for the Flyers in the 70's. I don't know anything else but cheering for the Flyers. Myself, my son, my best friend and his son are all huge fans.

This is a family Disney form so I can't say what we think of Pens fans.


----------



## saskdw

amberpi said:


> Please stop. This isn't news nor anything to do with WDW, and it's turning me off from the entire thread.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> Please stop. This isn't news nor anything to do with WDW, and it's turning me off from the entire thread.



You should start watching sports ball...it's a good way to pick up studs...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> A friends dad played for the Flyers in the 70's. I don't know anything else but cheering for the Flyers. Myself, my son, my best friend and his son are all huge fans.
> 
> This is a family Disney form so I can't say what we think of Pens fans.



Frequent winners?  Because in my 30 sum years that's what they've been...


----------



## rteetz

Ok I think we have gone on about sports long enough. I love it as much as many of you guys do but this is not a sports forum.


----------



## saskdw

lockedoutlogic said:


> Frequent winners?  Because in my 30 sum years that's what they've been...



I thought you were a Hawks fan?


----------



## Emperor Maus

amberpi said:


> Please stop. This isn't news nor anything to do with WDW, and it's turning me off from the entire thread.



Cool.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, reminds me of recent conversations with my kids:
> 
> TMR's kids: "wait, so the elves make Legos?"
> 
> TMR: "um, for some things Santa finds it more cost effective to outsource"



Lmao...

We have the same discussions...only ours are "Santa doesn't make out of production toys you see on eBay because he can't get the plans"


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Ok I think we have gone on about sports long enough. I love it as much as many of you guys do but this is not a sports forum.



True. It's a Star Wars forum...


----------



## lockedoutlogic

saskdw said:


> I thought you were a Hawks fan?



Um...no...but I did see them get shellacked in person in finals once...

ok...back to more "limited edition"
Magicbands...to go with the other 89 designs this year


----------



## lockedoutlogic

JaxDad said:


> True. It's a Star Wars forum...



Damn straight


----------



## lockedoutlogic

Roxyfire said:


> We've done a few of those blind box minis but I put in the rule you must be ok with whichever one you get, usually that works. There's always Pokemon cards too but the strength of that is trading with friends. Plus mine ends up giving cards he doesn't need to his friends who don't have any which I think is pretty sweet of him.



That works everyday until 12/25...at least
Hoepfully a year or two more.

You have to maintain childhood innocence as long as you can.  One of the most precious commodities in life...for sure.


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> You should start watching sports ball...it's a good way to pick up studs...



I have 0 interest in studs. (I'm a successful hipster looking woman). And a slight detour is cool, but lordy, ya'll've been going on about sports for PAGES.

I do want to know what's up with TSL, and other news. FWIW, I think TSL is going to be MORE child friendly than I thought, but that it'll be one of the best child themed lands ever built. The themeing for the slinky dog coaster looks on point for the young fam crew, and looks like an excellent land for all of us, even though I won't need to line up for it.


----------



## Roxyfire

lockedoutlogic said:


> That works everyday until 12/25...at least
> Hoepfully a year or two more.
> 
> You have to maintain childhood innocence as long as you can.  One of the most precious commodities in life...for sure.



Thankfully 12/25 is not my responsibility anymore. Blessings of the broken household  I get to pick up whatever Santa couldn't fit in his bag and say "oops, guess he left it at the wrong house?" But I'm pretty sure he's figured out the con by now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I have 0 interest in studs. (I'm a successful hipster looking woman). And a slight detour is cool, but lordy, ya'll've been going on about sports for PAGES.
> 
> I do want to know what's up with TSL, and other news. FWIW, I think TSL is going to be MORE child friendly than I thought, but that it'll be one of the best child themed lands ever built. The themeing for the slinky dog coaster looks on point for the young fam crew, and looks like an excellent land for all of us, even though I won't need to line up for it.



haha, this is nothing - there is a huge story in New York now about the new afternoon sports talk show that is replacing the current one on one of the sports talk radio stations (yes, NY has multiple radio stations that only cover sports) - so there is huge debate and discussion about a show that debates and discusses sports


As for TSL - I fully agree - the more that it comes together the more I am excited for it ... and for it in general, not just for my kids.   I think the new coaster will be really fun and the theming looks great!  Still waiting on what food options they will have and hoping it is more creative than typical chicken nuggets and burgers, but we shall see.  Would a appreciate a "mommy and daddy drink stand" as well, but probably asking for too much


----------



## lockedoutlogic

amberpi said:


> I have 0 interest in studs. (I'm a successful hipster looking woman). And a slight detour is cool, but lordy, ya'll've been going on about sports for PAGES.
> 
> I do want to know what's up with TSL, and other news. FWIW, I think TSL is going to be MORE child friendly than I thought, but that it'll be one of the best child themed lands ever built. The themeing for the slinky dog coaster looks on point for the young fam crew, and looks like an excellent land for all of us, even though I won't need to line up for it.



I have little doubt that toy story is a kiddie land...we just hope its a "quirky" kiddieland that adults can appreciate


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Marvel day at Sea

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/first-look-marvel-day-at-sea-on-the-disney-magic/


----------



## amberpi

lockedoutlogic said:


> I have little doubt that toy story is a kiddie land...we just hope its a "quirky" kiddieland that adults can appreciate



A quirky kiddie land would be amazing! I think the Jesse and Trex type landscaping will be awesome, if it'll appeal and draw tons of folks remains to be seen, but it is a cute land left to its own. While it may not be MY bag, it could still be an awesome addition!


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> It's absolutely not...enough that is.
> 
> The got too enamoured with patting themselves on the back for carsland and "new" fantasyland...but the reality is that those are under built as well.  But people won't say no.
> 
> A recession will reveal the underbelly of the beast...that's when it will matter.



Didn't start with Disney.

Harry Potter West (IOA) - One new ride
Harry Potter East (US) - One new ride and a up-charge shuttle/train.

I agree this whole new "Land" only gets 2 rides kind of sucks...I think TSL since it's a kiddie land should have 

But we all need to understand...Disney doesn't want you on rides...the main time that people aren't spending money is when they on rides, or when they are in line for rides. The mind-set behind the Star Wars "Experience" is that it's not about the rides...it's about the dining experience (SPEND) the interactions with characters (SPEND) the merchandising (SPEND)....not the rides. 

And I still say if...and it's really when...this is a hit, they will announce an expansion for Florida, probably a second "land" entirely. 

I have a hard time complaining if we are really getting TWO revolutionary rides...not one great ride and a spinner/boat ride.


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Didn't start with Disney.
> 
> Harry Potter West (IOA) - One new ride
> Harry Potter East (US) - One new ride and a up-charge shuttle/train.
> 
> I agree this whole new "Land" only gets 2 rides kind of sucks...I think TSL since it's a kiddie land should have
> 
> But we all need to understand...Disney doesn't want you on rides...the main time that people aren't spending money is when they on rides, or when they are in line for rides. The mind-set behind the Star Wars "Experience" is that it's not about the rides...it's about the dining experience (SPEND) the interactions with characters (SPEND) the merchandising (SPEND)....not the rides.
> 
> And I still say if...and it's really when...this is a hit, they will announce an expansion for Florida, probably a second "land" entirely.
> 
> I have a hard time complaining if we are really getting TWO revolutionary rides...not one great ride and a spinner/boat ride.



Have we met?

...two revolutionary rides?  Sims are "revolutionary" now?  Trackless aren't either...

Ease off on the hype...i'd suggest...


----------



## skier_pete

lockedoutlogic said:


> Have we met?
> 
> ...two revolutionary rides?  Sims are "revolutionary" now?  Trackless aren't either...
> 
> Ease off on the hype...i'd suggest...



Maybe they are overhyping, but the rides appear to be:
1) A simulator where you have only 4 people in the simulator and whose actions in the ride also affect the ride.
2) A trackless system where you potentially ride the ride, get off at one point to participate in a battle, and return to another portion of the ride. It also contains two full size AT-ATs within the ride itself. 

It's possible that the stories aren't true and these rides are just standard simulator and trackless ride, but that's not the impressions I've gotten. I expect these to challenge Forbidden Journey for "best theme park rides in existence".


----------



## lockedoutlogic

********** said:


> Maybe they are overhyping, but the rides appear to be:
> 1) A simulator where you have only 4 people in the simulator and whose actions in the ride also affect the ride.
> 2) A trackless system where you potentially ride the ride, get off at one point to participate in a battle, and return to another portion of the ride. It also contains two full size AT-ATs within the ride itself.
> 
> It's possible that the stories aren't true and these rides are just standard simulator and trackless ride, but that's not the impressions I've gotten. I expect these to challenge Forbidden Journey for "best theme park rides in existence".



If you have the "best themepark rides" in there guess what?

...you won't be able to get on them...
...and so, we have come full circle.

Hoping for a quick "phase 2"...and we don't need to go back to that problem do we?

This is like one of those mind puzzles...perplexus...no real path out...


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Maybe they are overhyping, but the rides appear to be:
> 1) A simulator where you have only 4 people in the simulator and whose actions in the ride also affect the ride.
> 2) A trackless system where you potentially ride the ride, get off at one point to participate in a battle, and return to another portion of the ride. It also contains two full size AT-ATs within the ride itself.
> 
> It's possible that the stories aren't true and these rides are just standard simulator and trackless ride, but that's not the impressions I've gotten. I expect these to challenge Forbidden Journey for "best theme park rides in existence".


The battle ride will certainly challenge FJ but maybe not Falcon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible surprise FP giveaways in MK

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/magic...fastpasses-select-evenings-november-december/


----------



## Flyerjab

********** said:


> Maybe they are overhyping, but the rides appear to be:
> 1) A simulator where you have only 4 people in the simulator and whose actions in the ride also affect the ride.
> 2) A trackless system where you potentially ride the ride, get off at one point to participate in a battle, and return to another portion of the ride. It also contains two full size AT-ATs within the ride itself.
> 
> It's possible that the stories aren't true and these rides are just standard simulator and trackless ride, but that's not the impressions I've gotten. I expect these to challenge Forbidden Journey for "best theme park rides in existence".



I agree with you on this one.  Consider:  Scott Trowbridge was in UNI for WWoHP.  That ride, although praised for the infamous kuka arm, was also chastised for UNI’s penchant for too many screens.  Now he’s designing the mega E ticket for SW:GE with some lessons learned.  I would venture to bet he will be giving us more than screens. 

The one very trusted insider on the wdwmagic boards has stated that Trowbridge and Disney are throwing everything at this ride, including the Imagineers’ kitchen sink.  Also, TSL’s budget has clearly been significantly cut back in terms of theming.  It has been stated that SW:GE has not, and will not be cut.  My own opinion is that I expect this to rival or exceed the Shanghai Pirates ride.  Screens with lots of AAs based upon Star Wars?  Spectacular is what I expect from this attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> I agree with you on this one.  Consider:  Scott Trowbridge was in UNI for WWoHP.  That ride, although praised for the infamous kuka arm, was also chastised for UNI’s penchant for too many screens  Now he’s designing the mega E ticket for SW:GE with some lessons learned.  I would venture to bet he will be giving us more than screens.
> 
> The one very trusted insider on the wdwmagic boards has stated that Trowbridge and Disney are throwing everything at this ride, including the Imagineers’ kitchen sink.  Also, TSL’s budget has clearly been significantly cut back in terms of theming.  It has been stated that SW:GE has not, and will not be cut.  My own opinion is that I expect this to rival or exceed the Shanghai Pirates ride.  Screens with lots of AAs based upon Star Wars?  Spectacular is what I expect from this attraction.



The battle attraction will certainly be more than just screens - there are supposed to be twice as many animatronics in it than one pirates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Lays Off More Than 145 People for Parks and Resorts Restructuring


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Park Transforms for the Holiday Season


----------



## rteetz

News

Register for the Disney Parks Blog Festival of Holidays Meet-Up at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Two Baby Walruses Meet for the First Time at SeaWorld


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bus Stop Relocation at ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Flyerjab said:


> If it is another take at storylines during the Hobbit and LotR time period, then I will be nervous.
> 
> If, however, they try some storylines during the time of the Silmarillion, that might be interesting.  Christopher Tolkien tried his best to publish stories that were incomplete.  So those might benefit from some creative licensing, again if done properly.  The Children of Hurin, the life of Feanor or the founding of Imladris and the forging of the rings by Celebrimbor could be great...if done appropriately.



A set of mini-series or anthology show that would explore those stories would be awesome, if given enough budget, but chances are they'll go for a more conventional series and we'll get the Adventures of Young Aragorn.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Douglas Dubh said:


> A set of mini-series or anthology show that would explore those stories would be awesome, if given enough budget, but chances are they'll go for a more conventional series and we'll get the Adventures of Young Aragorn.



Yeah exactly... some of the other stories might be hard for Amazon to really turn into something big enough. You’d only get the interest of hard core fans. But an Aragorn: Origins Story, especially if the can butcher it completely and add in a young Legolas for added broad appeal, now that might be something they go for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS/SPOILER

Just read that in the update to Star Tours there are two new locations.  In addition to visiting Crait ....



Spoiler



You Land on the Planet Batuu which IS Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Magic of Christmas - Wizarding World of Harry Potter new projection show

New projection show (and definitely a projection show, just a couple of fireworks) debuted at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter last night.  Below is the video the DIS took and also, Big Fat Panda did a multi-angle video so including that one as well

I liked how it seemed more like an actual show that would have been put on in the actual world of Harry Potter and not just a bunch of images from the film projected onto the castle with no consideration for scale (for the most part, the dancing scene is the exception)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Release Shirt Celebrates Mickey’s Birthday on November 18


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Was Disney the first to really perfect these projection shows?  I remember seeing the first one on the castle years ago and feeling like I had never see anything like it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swell Treats for Mickey’s Birthday at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was Disney the first to really perfect these projection shows?  I remember seeing the first one on the castle years ago and feeling like I had never see anything like it.


For the most part yes and Disney has come a long way since that first castle projection show.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

How International Disney Parks Are Celebrating the Holidays


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Was Disney the first to really perfect these projection shows?  I remember seeing the first one on the castle years ago and feeling like I had never see anything like it.



From what I could find, the first know instance is from the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland (The singing busts, etc.) and also, Disney appears to have the first patent for the technology (filed in 1991).  There were some other uses in academia and art installations between then and now ...

... but really does seem like is is something Disney pioneered ... and now you see lots of applications of it


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Maybe they are overhyping, but the rides appear to be:
> 1) A simulator where you have only 4 people in the simulator and whose actions in the ride also affect the ride.
> 2) A trackless system where you potentially ride the ride, get off at one point to participate in a battle, and return to another portion of the ride. It also contains two full size AT-ATs within the ride itself.
> 
> It's possible that the stories aren't true and these rides are just standard simulator and trackless ride, but that's not the impressions I've gotten. I expect these to challenge Forbidden Journey for "best theme park rides in existence".





TheMaxRebo said:


> The battle attraction will certainly be more than just screens - there are supposed to be twice as many animatronics in it than one pirates



Is there somewhere I can read about this? First I've heard of the animatronics or the getting off of the ride, but both sound awesome.




TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS/SPOILER
> 
> Just read that in the update to Star Tours there are two new locations.  In addition to visiting Crait ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You Land on the Planet Batuu which IS Galaxy’s Edge



Is it bad I now want to schedule a trip so I can go see a virtual representation of a future fake world? Probably so. Granted, I've been trying to justify a reason to go back anyway.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Is there somewhere I can read about this? First I've heard of the animatronics or the getting off of the ride, but both sound awesome.


Getting of the ride is an old rumor from Micechat. I have heard that is not the case. The ride will have several AAs though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> For the most part yes and Disney has come a long way since that first castle projection show.





TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I could find, the first know instance is from the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland (The singing busts, etc.) and also, Disney appears to have the first patent for the technology (filed in 1991).  There were some other uses in academia and art installations between then and now ...
> 
> ... but really does seem like is is something Disney pioneered ... and now you see lots of applications of it



My thoughts exactly.  Really impressive stuff... at least to our family.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> For the most part yes and Disney has come a long way since that first castle projection show.



Was Celebrate the Magic the first castle projection show? I don't remember anything before that, but I also don't have much memory of things before 2012.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Was Celebrate the Magic the first castle projection show? I don't remember anything before that, but I also don't have much memory of things before 2012.


No The Magic, the Memories, and You was preceded that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

wareagle57 said:


> Is it bad I now want to schedule a trip so I can go see a virtual representation of a future fake world? Probably so. Granted, I've been trying to justify a reason to go back anyway.



Heck no!  I am scheduling a trip just to go to a Margarita stand just to try a beer!    No reason to go to WDW is a bad reason.  None at all.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> No The Magic, the Memories, and You was preceded that.



Thanks. I just looked it up on youtube and it's amazing how much better it has gotten in that short time.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Magic of Christmas - Wizarding World of Harry Potter new projection show
> 
> New projection show (and definitely a projection show, just a couple of fireworks) debuted at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter last night.  Below is the video the DIS took and also, Big Fat Panda did a multi-angle video so including that one as well
> 
> I liked how it seemed more like an actual show that would have been put on in the actual world of Harry Potter and not just a bunch of images from the film projected onto the castle with no consideration for scale (for the most part, the dancing scene is the exception)



Wow, that's pretty good! I guess I'll actually have to take that thanksgiving trip after all.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Getting of the ride is an old rumor from Micechat. I have heard that is not the case. The ride will have several AAs though.



I thought it was going to be a boat ride?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Is there somewhere I can read about this? First I've heard of the animatronics or the getting off of the ride, but both sound awesome.



Well, a lot is cobbled together from various reports from insiders, etc.  This link is a good summary:
http://www.slashfilm.com/star-wars-land-update/

To the specifics:
"WDI wants you to rush to your wireless and trackless vehicle and board and then disembark and re-board the vehicles on different levels of the massive ride building several times during the course of a long experience, all while under attack by Stormtroopers."

"As for the worry that the Stormtrooper Battle Escape ride might involve a bunch 3D projection screens, the site has learned that that experience alone will have over 150 animatronic Stormtroopers alone, “plus additional animatronic Star Wars characters from the tiny to the gargantuan.”


.... though, as like @rteetz said, reports have changed over time.  There does seem to be some evidence that the attraction is multi-level, but the de-board/re-board thing seems to be questionable ... I also think it could tie into the pre-show - so you are in some sort of "ride vehicle"/holding area that looks/acts like a moving vehicle for part of the preshow, then you move out of that in a walking section, and then get on the "real" vehicle for the main part of the ride





wareagle57 said:


> Is it bad I now want to schedule a trip so I can go see a virtual representation of a future fake world? Probably so. *Granted, I've been trying to justify a reason to go back anyway*.



I think we all look for excuses to go back - recently my wife commented that she just measured our son's height and reported it as "he is just tall enough to ride Space Mountain" - and now she has the itch to go back


----------



## jknezek

I would be interested to see how they would handle load/unload/load type procedure. The load/unload is the major capacity constraint on rides except for omnimovers, and even there the load/unload time dictates the pace of the ride. With guests of varying mobility, it would be quite the trick to pull this off and I'd be very interested to see how they do it. Personally, I'd be very surprised if this is the route they take.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I would be interested to see how they would handle load/unload/load type procedure. The load/unload is the major capacity constraint on rides except for omnimovers, and even there the load/unload time dictates the pace of the ride. With guests of varying mobility, it would be quite the trick to pull this off and I'd be very interested to see how they do it. Personally, I'd be very surprised if this is the route they take.



Yeah, this was a big concern raised when this rumor first came out

Only way I can see it is if it were more like multiple separate experiences ... so a "ride" then you get out for a portion that is more like a walking experience/take your time ... then line up to get on the next "ride" - it would be really hard, and inefficient I think, to have that as part of one experience for the reasons you cite


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> I would be interested to see how they would handle load/unload/load type procedure. The load/unload is the major capacity constraint on rides except for omnimovers, and even there the load/unload time dictates the pace of the ride. With guests of varying mobility, it would be quite the trick to pull this off and I'd be very interested to see how they do it. Personally, I'd be very surprised if this is the route they take.



Yeah, for some reason I envision the Haunted Mansion free-for-all between the stretching room and loading the buggies ... sometimes that area works well but depending on the crowd it can get messy


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Magic of Christmas - Wizarding World of Harry Potter new projection show
> 
> New projection show (and definitely a projection show, just a couple of fireworks) debuted at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter last night.  Below is the video the DIS took and also, Big Fat Panda did a multi-angle video so including that one as well
> 
> I liked how it seemed more like an actual show that would have been put on in the actual world of Harry Potter and not just a bunch of images from the film projected onto the castle with no consideration for scale (for the most part, the dancing scene is the exception)



Agree  @TheMaxRebo , they did a really nice job of making the projection show look like something wizards might actually do on the outside of the castle as opposed to just projecting scenes from a movie.

Am i the only one that feels like these projection shows have sort of reached saturation? I mean it was really cool at first with the MK show, and then the AK one is neat but not worth going out of your way, but now we have 4 in WDW (There's both the fireworks shows and the ToT show at DHS - so 2 in one park.) and now this one. I find that I already don't really want to go out of my way to see them, but it's more of an "if I'm in the area" thing. I could well be in the minority though, I am on many things.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> .... though, as like @rteetz said, reports have changed over time. There does seem to be some evidence that the attraction is multi-level, but the de-board/re-board thing seems to be questionable ... I also think it could tie into the pre-show - so you are in some sort of "ride vehicle"/holding area that looks/acts like a moving vehicle for part of the preshow, then you move out of that in a walking section, and then get on the "real" vehicle for the main part of the ride


Yes it is multi-level so that is new for trackless vehicle systems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Agree  @TheMaxRebo , they did a really nice job of making the projection show look like something wizards might actually do on the outside of the castle as opposed to just projecting scenes from a movie.
> 
> Am i the only one that feels like these projection shows have sort of reached saturation? I mean it was really cool at first with the MK show, and then the AK one is neat but not worth going out of your way, but now we have 4 in WDW (There's both the fireworks shows and the ToT show at DHS - so 2 in one park.) and now this one. I find that I already don't really want to go out of my way to see them, but it's more of an "if I'm in the area" thing. I could well be in the minority though, I am on many things.



I feel like there are two separate things:  There are the pure projection shows (like what is on the ToT now or this Potter Holiday show) but then there are more the night time spectaculars that include projections but other things (like Happily Ever After which has a lot of projections - but then lots of fireworks (more than Wishes) laser effects, etc.) ....

... long story short, I get what you are saying about the pure projection shows, but I think the mixed media type things are the future - I can't see them ever doing another Magic Kingdom Show that doesn't involve any projections at all


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Am i the only one that feels like these projection shows have sort of reached saturation? I mean it was really cool at first with the MK show, and then the AK one is neat but not worth going out of your way, but now we have 4 in WDW (There's both the fireworks shows and the ToT show at DHS - so 2 in one park.) and now this one. I find that I already don't really want to go out of my way to see them, but it's more of an "if I'm in the area" thing. I could well be in the minority though, I am on many things.


I think mixing them into the fireworks shows is good. I haven't seen the ToT show yet but I think we are getting to that point yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Pixar 'Coco' Inspired Mariachi Group Coming to Mexico Pavilion at Epcot


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Am i the only one that feels like these projection shows have sort of reached saturation? I mean it was really cool at first with the MK show, and then the AK one is neat but not worth going out of your way, but now we have 4 in WDW (There's both the fireworks shows and the ToT show at DHS - so 2 in one park.) and now this one. I find that I already don't really want to go out of my way to see them, but it's more of an "if I'm in the area" thing. I could well be in the minority though, I am on many things.


I don't agree.  To me, that's like saying there are too many fireworks shows.  Not for us!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jaxonp

Celebrate the Magic was the best.  Bring back that show!


----------



## rteetz

New Star Tours Scenes



Spoiler: Star Tours


----------



## rteetz

Star Tours Gives Guests First Peek at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Planet at Disney Parks


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like there are two separate things:  There are the pure projection shows (like what is on the ToT now or this Potter Holiday show) but then there are more the night time spectaculars that include projections but other things (like Happily Ever After which has a lot of projections - but then lots of fireworks (more than Wishes) laser effects, etc.) ....
> 
> ... long story short, I get what you are saying about the pure projection shows, but I think the mixed media type things are the future - I can't see them ever doing another Magic Kingdom Show that doesn't involve any projections at all





rteetz said:


> I think mixing them into the fireworks shows is good. I haven't seen the ToT show yet but I think we are getting to that point yet.



I agree wholeheartedly with this. Mixing in the projections into the fireworks at MK - and to an extent for the Star Wars show at DHS which isn't an ideal situation for either the projections or the fireworks - works wonderfully. It's really the pure projection show that I'm complaining about. And complain is probably overstating it, just a point of that it becomes less special. (Insert Syndrome meme as you desire.) 

Here's a question though - How would everyone feel if they replaced the Illuminations globe with a projection globe? Because that would be my guess as to where we're going to see it next.  



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't agree.  To me, that's like saying there are too many fireworks shows.  Not for us!



See, I enjoy the fireworks WAAAYYY more than the projections.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> .... though, as like @rteetz said, reports have changed over time.  There does seem to be some evidence that the attraction is multi-level, but the de-board/re-board thing seems to be questionable ... I also think it could tie into the pre-show - so you are in some sort of "ride vehicle"/holding area that looks/acts like a moving vehicle for part of the preshow, then you move out of that in a walking section, and then get on the "real" vehicle for the main part of the ride



It makes me think of Universe of Energy. Moving through the attraction in different stages and getting into and out of ride vehicles.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> New Star Tours Scenes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star Tours



very cool - and thanks for putting in SPOLIER tags



Spoiler



a little disappointed the new Gorilla walkers could be destroyed by a few blasts from a transporter


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Here's a question though - How would everyone feel if they replaced the Illuminations globe with a projection globe? Because that would be my guess as to where we're going to see it next.


So you are saying a giant ball in the middle that is projected onto? If so, I wouldn't mind that. It could be easier to see and they could change up the scenes on the globe more often.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Here's a question though - How would everyone feel if they replaced the Illuminations globe with a projection globe? Because that would be my guess as to where we're going to see it next.





rteetz said:


> So you are saying a giant ball in the middle that is projected onto? If so, I wouldn't mind that. It could be easier to see and they could change up the scenes on the globe more often.



I agree - I think it could be a lot better than what they have now while still keeping the same feel and uniqueness of the show

I think if/when they redo Illuminations there will be a lot of new technology in it (which fits the park) - probably projections but I know rumors of drones, etc. too


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So, I'm sure this isn't going to happen, but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours and make it an "optional entrance" into the land with this announcement? I think that would be pretty awesome if they did that.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, I'm sure this isn't going to happen, but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours and make it an "optional entrance" into the land with this announcement? I think that would be pretty awesome if they did that.


I just don’t see how they could do that with how everything is being built.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New parking lot Tram Cars making their debut 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/931543480417112070


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> I just don’t see how they could do that with how everything is being built.


They needed to figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours


No, I don't think so.  The simulators require a fairly substantial footing which would require a lot of work to construct a new show building.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, I'm sure this isn't going to happen, but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours and make it an "optional entrance" into the land with this announcement? I think that would be pretty awesome if they did that.



Sure would be nice, but no. I'm just hoping they keep it up and running after GE opens. They really need more than 2 things for all the Star Wars people to do, even if one of them is 20+ years old.

It could have made for an interesting way to control access to GE. Instead of waiting in a huge long line to get in like when Pandora first opened (And I think will be a much bigger problem and for much longer when GE opens), you could instead queue up for Star Tours which then lets out into GE.


----------



## Flyerjab

********** said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this. Mixing in the projections into the fireworks at MK - and to an extent for the Star Wars show at DHS which isn't an ideal situation for either the projections or the fireworks - works wonderfully. It's really the pure projection show that I'm complaining about. And complain is probably overstating it, just a point of that it becomes less special. (Insert Syndrome meme as you desire.)
> 
> Here's a question though - How would everyone feel if they replaced the Illuminations globe with a projection globe? Because that would be my guess as to where we're going to see it next.
> 
> 
> 
> See, I enjoy the fireworks WAAAYYY more than the projections.



I don't think I would like just projections, with the exception being the Tree of Life projections.  There is something about those that I love as they are not all IP based - most not at all and they are so touching and dare I say heartwarming.

Jingle Bell Jingle Bam, well, we didn't even go to see since it was essentially a 15 minute or so projection show with a few scant fireworks thrown in.  It seems enough people commented on that as more pyro was added in.  We might go see that now this December.

For me, the most ideal mix of projections and fireworks is the new MK HEA show.  That show is absolutely fantastic, and I marvel at the clarity and brightness of these new 'state-of-the-art' projection systems.  I prefer that one to Wishes (heresy to some people that I suggest that but oh well), as it is a powerhouse fireworks display.  And the use of the projections with the localized fireworks and other effects is phenomenal.  I love projections more when they are used in conjunction with fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> No, I don't think so.  The simulators require a fairly substantial footing which would require a lot of work to construct a new show building.


Which is why it’s more than likely to be just rethemed.


----------



## Roxyfire

Flyerjab said:


> I don't think I would like just projections, with the exception being the Tree of Life projections.  There is something about those that I love as they are not all IP based - most not at all and they are so touching and dare I say heartwarming.
> 
> Jingle Bell Jingle Bam, well, we didn't even go to see since it was essentially a 15 minute or so projection show with a few scant fireworks thrown in.  It seems enough people commented on that as more pyro was added in.  We might go see that now this December.
> 
> For me, the most ideal mix of projections and fireworks is the new MK HEA show.  That show is absolutely fantastic, and I marvel at the clarity and brightness of these new 'state-of-the-art' projection systems.  I prefer that one to Wishes (heresy to some people that I suggest that but oh well), as it is a powerhouse fireworks display.  And the use of the projections with the localized fireworks and other effects is phenomenal.  I love projections more when they are used in conjunction with fireworks.



I think in the case of the Hogwarts projection show, it's great as is, doesn't really need any pyro taking away from the show. I think it's perfect for what it is, and with the very notable theme music running through and with a solid but simple finale, it works quite well. I like it even based on just a youtube video, it must be incredible in person. I did like the projections and the pyro for Happily Ever After but I felt like it was hard to take in both elements at once.


----------



## andyw715

Roxyfire said:


> I think in the case of the Hogwarts projection show, it's great as is, doesn't really need any pyro taking away from the show. I think it's perfect for what it is, and with the very notable theme music running through and with a solid but simple finale, it works quite well. I like it even based on just a youtube video, it must be incredible in person. I did like the projections and the pyro for Happily Ever After but I felt like it was hard to take in both elements at once.



I agree but I would rather have the "finale" moved to when Fred/George redecorate the castle. Maybe try to develop a few flying pig pryros. The ending burst is a bit to cliche'


----------



## rteetz

Mesh rebar/wiring has begun to be installed in Galaxys Edge. 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photo...ars-galaxys-edge-look-inside-entrance-tunnel/

Once all the metal is in they will use gunite or shotcrete to create the rock work.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> gunite or shotcrete .




Gesundheit! 
What's your major again there smarty pants?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Gesundheit!
> What's your major again there smarty pants?


Civil engineering


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Civil engineering



Thought you were bringing us some "learned" terms there.  Hey, you pay for it, use it!    That schooling could pay dividends on here as we go forward.

Question that you might know, does Disney use interns at all when they build something this big or do they leave that for the companies that they sub contract each specific job too?  Thinking you would be great for a summer internship on something like Galaxies Edge....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, I'm sure this isn't going to happen, but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours and make it an "optional entrance" into the land with this announcement? I think that would be pretty awesome if they did that.



I was thinking that would be the case when they first announced the new land, but that is not where they have built Galaxy's Edge, so I think that (space)ship has sailed


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Thought you were bringing us some "learned" terms there.  Hey, you pay for it, use it!    That schooling could pay dividends on here as we go forward.
> 
> Question that you might know, does Disney use interns at all when they build something this big or do they leave that for the companies that they sub contract each specific job too?  Thinking you would be great for a summer internship on something like Galaxies Edge....


Well Disney contracts out the construction so it depends on whether or not those contracted companies use interns or not. I know many companies around me do. I did have a phone interview of sorts with a company in Florida but they focus more on landscape engineering than civil.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well Disney contracts out the construction so it depends on whether or not those contracted companies use interns or not. I know many companies around me do. I did have a phone interview of sorts with a company in Florida but they focus more on landscape engineering than civil.




i assume part of your interview was "um, don't you know who I am?  I'm Rteets?!??!  of the DIS??!?!?! ... man, your company isn't worth my time!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> i assume part of your interview was "um, don't you know who I am?  I'm Rteets?!??!  of the DIS??!?!?! ... man, your company isn't worth my time!"


Haha actually the Disboards helped me get that phone conversation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New made with magic ears allow guests to control their ears

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...h-magic-3-connected-ear-hat-now-available.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Last Jedi to be the longest Star Wars movie to date

https://t.co/j5QazPYNMd?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge details. Confirming a lot of what has been said 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-show-more-details/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Port Canaveral Completes a Record Year Welcoming 4.5 Million Passengers


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge details. Confirming a lot of what has been said
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-show-more-details/



Still cool to see things laid out

Don't think I have ever seen the Battle Eacape Attraction referred to as the Star Destroyer Attraction though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still cool to see things laid out
> 
> Don't think I have ever seen the Battle Eacape Attraction referred to as the Star Destroyer Attraction though


True however I think it was expected there would be a star destroyer scene based on some concept art.


----------



## rteetz

Tons of new aerials in the aerials thread.


----------



## writerguyfl

********** said:


> Here's a question though - How would everyone feel if they replaced the Illuminations globe with a projection globe? Because that would be my guess as to where we're going to see it next.



I'm an Illuminations uber-fan.  I'd be happy if that show sticks around another decade or so.  But, improving the globe with projections wouldn't bother me, at all.

I do think that projection technology should be used to "plus" existing attraction.  For example, the climax of Spaceship Earth would be more impactful if the star field and image of Earth at the top of the globe where more vivid.

Also, imagine the ending of The American Adventure if it included projections.  When the curtains are pulled back, throw on some projections on the ceiling and walls so it feels like the end entire theatre is enveloped in the sunrise as that great finale song plays.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Last Jedi to be the longest Star Wars movie to date
> 
> https://t.co/j5QazPYNMd?amp=1


I'll never make it without a bathroom break!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Rumor*

Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opening date sort-of reveled via speculation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opening date reveled.



I hate articles with headlines like "opening date revealed" .... but then the actual article indicates "we now have some idea of ... " and "pure speculation on our part..."


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hate articles with headlines like "opening date revealed" .... but then the actual article indicates "we now have some idea of ... " and "pure speculation on our part..."


I know, right? ... let me edit the link.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*NEW Incredibles 2 Teaser Trailer!
*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy Birthday to Mickey and Minnie Mouse!   *


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hate articles with headlines like "opening date revealed" .... but then the actual article indicates "we now have some idea of ... " and "pure speculation on our part..."


WDWNT does it again....


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *NEW Incredibles 2 Teaser Trailer!
> *


Can’t wait!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dolby theater opens at Disney Springs AMC

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-luxury-dolby-cinema-theater-debuts-disney-springs-amc/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dolby theater opens at Disney Springs AMC
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-luxury-dolby-cinema-theater-debuts-disney-springs-amc/



That looks fantastic!!


----------



## rteetz

Photo Update from Disneyland thanks to @dina444444 


Star Wars Galaxys Edge
     

Disneyland is also testing a new single rider line for Space Mountain


----------



## mikeamizzle

Wow! its really moving! Amazing work being done out there on Galaxy's edge.


----------



## DBDiz

mikeamizzle said:


> Wow! its really moving! Amazing work being done out there on Galaxy's edge.



I hate to say it, but it's definitely still significantly further ahead than FL. I was hoping for some catch up, but it's looking less and less likely.


----------



## jaxonp

DBDiz said:


> I hate to say it, but it's definitely still significantly further ahead than FL. I was hoping for some catch up, but it's looking less and less likely.



Certain parts of the project are further along others far behind.  Hard to truly gage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, I'm sure this isn't going to happen, but does anyone think Disney could relocate Star Tours and make it an "optional entrance" into the land with this announcement? I think that would be pretty awesome if they did that.





rteetz said:


> I just don’t see how they could do that with how everything is being built.



Maybe they could update Star Tours to be that it is like a preview center for the new land - and make the outside look like a retro preview building that hardens back to the preview center they had for the Florida Project before WDW construction was done

So it isn't complete unrelated to the new land but set up to go be you a sneak peak aat the type of adventures you can have  on Batuu


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they could update Star Tours to be that it is like a preview center for the new land - and make the outside look like a retro preview building that hardens back to the preview center they had for the Florida Project before WDW construction was done
> 
> So it isn't complete unrelated to the new land but set up to go be you a sneak peak aat the type of adventures you can have  on Batuu



I've always thought that it wouldn't be THAT hard for them to make an exit tunnel for the Star Tours ride that goes around muppetville/grand avenue and drops you directly into Galaxy's Edge.  It wouldn't necessarily be the primary entrance to SWE, but it would be an option. In the end though, I suspect they will need to have controlled entry into SWE. I still very much expect for the first 1-2 years they will be restricting entry into the land rather than allowing 5 hour lines to build up for the rides, it will be a 5-hour line to enter that portion of the park, or more specifically some sort of "return to land" system where you reserve you entry to Galaxy's Edge when you enter the park in the morning. 

However they handle it, it's going to be a special case, because the crowds will be unlike anything they've handled before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I've always thought that it wouldn't be THAT hard for them to make an exit tunnel for the Star Tours ride that goes around muppetville/grand avenue and drops you directly into Galaxy's Edge.  It wouldn't necessarily be the primary entrance to SWE, but it would be an option. In the end though, I suspect they will need to have controlled entry into SWE. I still very much expect for the first 1-2 years they will be restricting entry into the land rather than allowing 5 hour lines to build up for the rides, it will be a 5-hour line to enter that portion of the park, or more specifically some sort of "return to land" system where you reserve you entry to Galaxy's Edge when you enter the park in the morning.
> 
> However they handle it, it's going to be a special case, because the crowds will be unlike anything they've handled before.



Fully agree - and I am sure it is no coincidence they just opened a new bar right by the main entrance to the new land - to keep yourself occupied (and spend some money) while you wait to get in


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge details. Confirming a lot of what has been said
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-show-more-details/



This actually does contain some info at least I didn't know.  The biggest thing is the ride capacity of the falcon ride.  The illustration shows four turntable rooms with 7 pods each.  We already new that each falcon pod would seat six.  That gives us 42 riders per turntable and 168 total at any moment.  Assuming a turn time of about 6.5-7.minutes (approx 4 minute ride and 2.5-3 unload/load)  that gives us an hourly ride capacity of approx 1500.  This is pretty similar to FOP and SDMT as well as other thrill rides.

Also the confirmation of an expected 18 scenes for the battle ride means this will be a significantly  long ride.  I would say between 9 and 15 minutes.  much better than a ride such as NRJ and most likely even longer than Shanghai's pirate attraction.


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> This actually does contain some info at least I didn't know.  The biggest thing is the ride capacity of the falcon ride.  The illustration shows four turntable rooms with 7 pods each.  We already new that each falcon pod would seat six.  That gives us 42 riders per turntable and 168 total at any moment.  Assuming a turn time of about 6.5-7.minutes (approx 4 minute ride and 2.5-3 unload/load)  that gives us an hourly ride capacity of approx 1500.  This is pretty similar to FOP and SDMT as well as other thrill rides.
> 
> Also the confirmation of an expected 18 scenes for the battle ride means this will be a significantly  long ride.  I would say between 9 and 15 minutes.  much better than a ride such as NRJ and most likely even longer than Shanghai's pirate attraction.


FoP is less than 1500 but yes. For a land like this that capacity should be much higher though.

The battle ride isn’t a boat ride so I wouldn’t necessarily compare it to that. Better to compare other trackless rides like maybe Pooh’s Hunny Hunt in Tokyo or Ratatouille. The battle attraction will be much more advanced than those thought


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New MK entrance road now open

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-new-road-opens-magic-kingdom-area-resorts/


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> FoP is less than 1500 but yes. For a land like this that capacity should be much higher though.
> 
> The battle ride isn’t a boat ride so I wouldn’t necessarily compare it to that. Better to compare other trackless rides like maybe Pooh’s Hunny Hunt in Tokyo or Ratatouille. The battle attraction will be much more advanced than those thought



I agree.  I would have liked to see 6 turntables here pushing the capacity to the mid 2000s.  

I can't find capacity info on any of the trackless rides in other parks but some quick calculations yield this info.  
Lets assume 18 scenes is correct and we add a load/unload making 19 locations.  
If we also assume four vehicle sets per scene (which is what mystic manor uses).
We know that there are 8 seats per vehicle.  
That means that there can be 608 guest riding at any give moment.  
If we assume a 10 minute ride that means 6 trips per hour.

This yields an hourly ride capacity of over 3600.  
If they use five vehicles per scene then we push the capacity up over 4500.

If the ride is 12 minutes and they use five cars per scene then the capacity would be 3800. 

In any case, if done correctly, this ride may be a people eater unrivaled by any other WDW ride.  Which is exactly what this land needs.


----------



## Lee Matthews

DBDiz said:


> I hate to say it, but it's definitely still significantly further ahead than FL. I was hoping for some catch up, but it's looking less and less likely.



I think they’ll catch up once Toy Story land isn’t open and the the construction workers can move over


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> I think they’ll catch up once Toy Story land isn’t open and the the construction workers can move over


The two SWLs will open at different times. Disney has announced that so they won’t catch up.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New MK entrance road now open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-new-road-opens-magic-kingdom-area-resorts/


A small part of me will miss riding under that returning to a MK resort after a long day or directing a Lyft/Uber that they have to stay to the right to get to the resorts rather than the park, but if it makes it less congested that should be nice!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Permits for Ratatouille

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/new-p...ment-ratatouille-attraction-france-expansion/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has stopped the sale of Southern California annual passes

http://www.ocregister.com/2017/11/2...inue-southern-california-annual-pass-for-now/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has stopped the sale of Southern California annual passes
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/2017/11/2...inue-southern-california-annual-pass-for-now/



So anyone that frets "How can Disney raise ticket prices so high?" the fact is that they have so many APs in California that they have to stop selling them...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I've always thought that it wouldn't be THAT hard for them to make an exit tunnel for the Star Tours ride that goes around muppetville/grand avenue and drops you directly into Galaxy's Edge.  It wouldn't necessarily be the primary entrance to SWE, but it would be an option. In the end though, I suspect they will need to have controlled entry into SWE. I still very much expect for the first 1-2 years they will be restricting entry into the land rather than allowing 5 hour lines to build up for the rides, it will be a 5-hour line to enter that portion of the park, or more specifically some sort of "return to land" system where you reserve you entry to Galaxy's Edge when you enter the park in the morning.
> 
> However they handle it, it's going to be a special case, because the crowds will be unlike anything they've handled before.



I was just going to post that! I feel they could make an enclosed tunnel backstage leading from Star Tours to the new land. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has stopped the sale of Southern California annual passes
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/2017/11/2...inue-southern-california-annual-pass-for-now/



I was pretty shocked they brought those back in the first place.


----------



## osully

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was just going to post that! I feel they could make an enclosed tunnel backstage leading from Star Tours to the new land.
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty shocked they brought those back in the first place.


Wow I’m just shocked their lowest annual pass is that cheap! So envious of people who live close enough to either park or go enough to justify AP!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flight of Wonder will end this year

https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/flights-wonder-show-end-year/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC member merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ber-merchandise-online-for-as-little-as-9-95/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New VR experience coming to Legoland 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/video-preview-new-vr-experience-coming.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Temporary road opening at Coronado Springs 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/temporary-road-opening-at-disneys.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast Costume bags coming out on Black Friday

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...ansion-cast-costume-bags-coming-black-friday/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/176381-disneyland-jedi-christmas/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Look inside the Edison and Maria and Enzo’s construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/photos-peek-inside-edison-maria-enzos/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Complete menus for Epcot Festival of the Holidays

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...pcots-international-festival-of-the-holidays/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flight of Wonder will end this year
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/11/flights-wonder-show-end-year/



So wait, when we go in February - no Flights of Wonder and no Nemo - boy that really reduces the time we need in THIS park.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So wait, when we go in February - no Flights of Wonder and no Nemo - boy that really reduces the time we need in THIS park.


Unless you are waiting in the FoP line all day


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Unless you are waiting in the FoP line all day



Oh no - I've schedule AK on our 6th day - should be able to get a FP+.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> So wait, when we go in February - no Flights of Wonder and no Nemo - boy that really reduces the time we need in THIS park.


Nemo Musical is going down for a refurb?


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Nemo Musical is going down for a refurb?



yes - February 4 to 24 seems to be the currently listed dates.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sign up for a preview of the Edison complex!

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/sign-chance-tour-edison-maria-enzos-grand-opening/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> yes - February 4 to 24 seems to be the currently listed dates.


Thanks. I hadn't heard that, but I was also gone for a week. I might have missed that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sign up for a preview of the Edison complex!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/sign-chance-tour-edison-maria-enzos-grand-opening/



So if they are giving tours early December, you'd think it might open before New Year's.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So if they are giving tours early December, you'd think it might open before New Year's.


Quite possible.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s 2017 Sports Spirit award goes to Iowa and the Kinnick wave!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ave-with-the-2017-disney-sports-spirit-award/

As a Big Ten fan this new tradition is an incredibly meaningful one I am glad to see it rewarded.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Final Braves Spring schedule for ESPN WWoS announced!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/11/play-ball-atlanta-braves-spring-training-announced/


----------



## Irish_Mike

First permits for Tron have been filed

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/break...-filed-shows-building-location-modifications/


----------



## Pete M

********** said:


> Oh no - I've schedule AK on our 6th day - should be able to get a FP+.



be on time.  I was delayed a couple hours (because I had to wait for customer service to open and fix something) and there were literally only a few times left in the entire week!    thankfully we did score some for this friday so all is forgiven.   but a lesson was learned.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s 2017 Sports Spirit award goes to Iowa and the Kinnick wave!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ave-with-the-2017-disney-sports-spirit-award/
> 
> As a Big Ten fan this new tradition is an incredibly meaningful one I am glad to see it rewarded.



Agree.  Not a Hawkeye for sure, but that is a great tradition. Touching.  B1G does alot of good things.  This one definitely ranks up there.  I know our Orange Krush has raised so much money over the years for all kinds of charities.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for MK theater 

http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-permits-filed-magic-kingdom-theater-building/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has stopped the sale of Southern California annual passes
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/2017/11/2...inue-southern-california-annual-pass-for-now/



Some thoughts: 

Crowding is an issue no doubt, and it’s only get worse in 2019. So they’re trying to do what they can. Understandable. But if you’re going to cut an AP, why not the deluxe? Then at least there’s still a viable option for So Cal residents who can only go on weekends but don’t have a ton of cash. 

In my personal experience, the Deluxe pass is mainly held by people who have more $$ but aren’t crazy disney fans so they don’t want to fork it over for the top tier passes. The so cal pass is used by  families who don’t have as much $$ but can go a little bit and their kids love it. That’s where their PTO days go since these aren’t the families that can go on long, lavish vacations. Those who have more $$ and really love Disney will pay for the top tier ones. If deluxe APs are forced out, those who are passionate enough will upgrade to top tier. Others will probably just say, “forget it”. Then Disney would get even more money from those who upgrade and some of the crowding goes away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for MK theater
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-permits-filed-magic-kingdom-theater-building/



wow, that is a huge building and pushed further back than I was picturing it - so will be a good sized courtyard in front of it and not just an "alley"


----------



## DBDiz

Theater permit also includes TRON building.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...nt-revealed-tron-coaster-main-street-theater/


----------



## rteetz

DBDiz said:


> Theater permit also includes TRON building.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...nt-revealed-tron-coaster-main-street-theater/


Yep, posted above my blogMickey in two separate links.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that is a huge building and pushed further back than I was picturing it - so will be a good sized courtyard in front of it and not just an "alley"


Yeah a good portion of the coaster is indoors.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> Crowding is an issue no doubt, and it’s only get worse in 2019. So they’re trying to do what they can. Understandable. But if you’re going to cut an AP, why not the deluxe? Then at least there’s still a viable option for So Cal residents who can only go on weekends but don’t have a ton of cash.
> 
> In my personal experience, the Deluxe pass is mainly held by people who have more $$ but aren’t crazy disney fans so they don’t want to fork it over for the top tier passes. The so cal pass is used by  families who don’t have as much $$ but can go a little bit and their kids love it. That’s where their PTO days go since these aren’t the families that can go on long, lavish vacations. Those who have more $$ and really love Disney will pay for the top tier ones. If deluxe APs are forced out, those who are passionate enough will upgrade to top tier. Others will probably just say, “forget it”. Then Disney would get even more money from those who upgrade and some of the crowding goes away.


I would guess less people buy the top of the line passes than the cheaper SoCal passes. If you are going to stop crowding you stop with the most bought passes.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I would guess less people buy the top of the line passes than the cheaper SoCal passes. If you are going to stop crowding you stop with the most bought passes.



Right... and while I’m not sure what the breakdown is, I get the feeling Deluxe is pretty popular and would have an impact. Yes, they might just upgrade to signature, but it’s hard to swallow when it seems like it’s families who just got hit really hard


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Right... and while I’m not sure what the breakdown is, I get the feeling Deluxe is pretty popular and would have an impact. Yes, they might just upgrade to signature, but it’s hard to swallow when it seems like it’s families who just got hit really hard


Well look at it this way families may account for more individuals in the park which contributes to the crowdedness. If those families upgrade well Disney at least gets more $$.

*I don't know a huge ton about DLR but I did read an article that there are approximately 1million annual passholders for DLR. Also my comments are based on the information you provided regarding the clientele of the different annual passes.

ETA: I'm sure they looked into multiple factors in their decision such as what pass is used the most, when are specific passes used the most, cost and blocked dates on the APs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah a good portion of the coaster is indoors.



Coaster?  I thought it was a Broadway type theater?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sign up for a preview of the Edison complex!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/sign-chance-tour-edison-maria-enzos-grand-opening/



Signed up!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coaster?  I thought it was a Broadway type theater?



I can answer! I can answer!

The theater is in MK.

The coaster is the Guardians ride being built in Epcot. The new building that will be 10 stories.

 (was that the question?)


----------



## afan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> ETA: I'm sure they looked into multiple factors in their decision such as what pass is used the most, when are specific passes used the most, cost and blocked dates on the APs.



I'm sure they did and they know the impact because this isn't the first time they've stopped selling socal passes. I forget what year, it was in the OC article that was posted, but I think they stopped selling them for over a year within the last 5-10 years.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coaster?  I thought it was a Broadway type theater?





Farro said:


> I can answer! I can answer!
> 
> The theater is in MK.
> 
> The coaster is the Guardians ride being built in Epcot. The new building that will be 10 stories.
> 
> (was that the question?)



It might have been.  Or @TheMaxRebo may have been confusing the Tron attraction and the Main Street Theater, both of which are part of the same set of permits at the MK.


----------



## Farro

OKW Lover said:


> It might have been.  Or @TheMaxRebo may have been confusing the Tron attraction and the Main Street Theater, both of which are part of the same set of permits at the MK.



That definitely makes more sense!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coaster?  I thought it was a Broadway type theater?


Sorry thought you were talking about the Tron permit.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Construction Continues on New Hollywood Studios Entrance Ramps*


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well look at it this way families may account for more individuals in the park which contributes to the crowdedness. If those families upgrade well Disney at least gets more $$.
> 
> *I don't know a huge ton about DLR but I did read an article that there are approximately 1million annual passholders for DLR. Also my comments are based on the information you provided regarding the clientele of the different annual passes.
> 
> ETA: I'm sure they looked into multiple factors in their decision such as what pass is used the most, when are specific passes used the most, cost and blocked dates on the APs.



Very true, this will probably have the largest impact on sheer number of visitors. And you’re right, Disney has most likely looked at this every which way and they have all the data, whereas mine is simply anecdotal and experiential, so it’s quite possibly not representative. 

As someone else mentioned, they’ve done this previously (in the last several years) but the fact that they brought it back led me to assume it didn’t work as planned. Maybe that was an incorrect assumption on my part and they’ll just adjust that particular AP as needed for years with high attendance expectations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I can answer! I can answer!
> 
> The theater is in MK.
> 
> The coaster is the Guardians ride being built in Epcot. The new building that will be 10 stories.
> 
> (was that the question?)





OKW Lover said:


> It might have been.  Or @TheMaxRebo may have been confusing the Tron attraction and the Main Street Theater, both of which are part of the same set of permits at the MK.





rteetz said:


> Sorry thought you were talking about the Tron permit.



Yeah, sorry - I was commenting initially on the link about the MK theater but then after that post there was another about the Tron coaster

So confusion all around!  Another exhibit of just how much construction is going on


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, sorry - I was commenting initially on the link about the MK theater but then after that post there was another about the Tron coaster
> 
> So confusion all around!  Another exhibit of just how much construction is going on


Looking at Google Maps the Hyperion theater in DCA is pretty large and the Main Street theater is supposed to be comparable so I am not that surprised at its size.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Very true, this will probably have the largest impact on sheer number of visitors. And you’re right, Disney has most likely looked at this every which way and they have all the data, whereas mine is simply anecdotal and experiential, so it’s quite possibly not representative.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, they’ve done this previously (in the last several years) but the fact that they brought it back led me to assume it didn’t work as planned. Maybe that was an incorrect assumption on my part and they’ll just adjust that particular AP as needed for years with high attendance expectations.


Yeah I'm thinking they are probably considering this is a product they can bring out when need be and take away when need be. Reminds me of the discounts for WDW that get talked about a lot. They brought in discounts for summer (or the type of discounts) to lure more visitors and have been tightening the discounts for the fall time over time.

I do agree though that it stinks for those families that had those passes.


----------



## writerguyfl

osully said:


> Wow I’m just shocked their lowest annual pass is that cheap! So envious of people who live close enough to either park or go enough to justify AP!



If you think that Disneyland annual pass is cheap, you probably will shocked at the price of the Disney World Weekday Select Pass.  That's the Florida-resident pass that's only valid on weekdays with Spring Break, most of summer, and the end of December blocked out. 



Spoiler: Sometimes not knowing about discounts you can't use is best.



It only costs $269 plus tax.


----------



## skier_pete

The reason you stop allowing the cheapest pass is (a) you make the least money from it and (b) this is the pass that is going to be the most popular.  If people REALLY still want a pass they will pay for the more expensive one. In the end it's about a combination of crowd control and also what will most increase profits. Double win for Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The reason you stop allowing the cheapest pass is (a) you make the least money from it and (b) this is the pass that is going to be the most popular.  If people REALLY still want a pass they will pay for the more expensive one. In the end it's about a combination of crowd control and also what will most increase profits. Double win for Disney.



"Less people, more money" is sort of their motto (and not a bad business model to be fair - at least in the short term)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> The reason you stop allowing the cheapest pass is (a) you make the least money from it and (b) this is the pass that is going to be the most popular.  If people REALLY still want a pass they will pay for the more expensive one. In the end it's about a combination of crowd control and also what will most increase profits. Double win for Disney.


In this case it's not the cheapest pass just a cheaper option.

There's the Southern California Select Passport, which allows visitors 170 days of access to both theme parks – mostly on weekdays and It’s priced at $339-according to the article.

They got rid of the Southern California Passport which was for about 215 days with block outs on Saturdays, holidays, and half of summer-according to the article. 

Now personally speaking $469 and $339 which is a $130 is a huge difference to me but I suppose Disney would get a lot more $$ if I wanted to gain more days available than the Southern California Select Passport allowed and now I don't have the Southern California Passport to upgrade to.


----------



## rteetz

Some very interesting videos


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Some very interesting videos


I haven't watched the longer video, but I did watch the "compliment" video. It was rather hilarious at times, but they also gave some of the easiest answers they could to get out of the question.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I haven't watched the longer video, but I did watch the "compliment" video. It was rather hilarious at times, but they also gave some of the easiest answers they could to get out of the question.


The longer one is quite insightful.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New parking lot Tram Cars making their debut
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/931543480417112070



Not a fan of Disney removing the color from (seemingly) everything.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for MK theater
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-permits-filed-magic-kingdom-theater-building/



So what do the black dashed lines represent exactly? They come awfully close to center street. Are those just the boarders for the construction zone?


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s 2017 Sports Spirit award goes to Iowa and the Kinnick wave!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ave-with-the-2017-disney-sports-spirit-award/
> 
> As a Big Ten fan this new tradition is an incredibly meaningful one I am glad to see it rewarded.



I like how we found a way to bring B1G football back up and relate it to Disney this time. But seriously, it's a really cool tradition. My gf cares nothing about sports but several times when she's seen Iowa or Iowa St on she's asked me "is that the team that waves to the kids?" And she always wants them to win.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

mikepizzo said:


> Not a fan of Disney removing the color from (seemingly) everything.



Agreed!  How great would a wrap or even just some design on the vehicles look with either characters or attractions.  There is so much to work with from hidden mickeys to even just more color.  A+ for a sleek, sophisticated look; not so much for creativity and fun.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> So what do the black dashed lines represent exactly? They come awfully close to center street. Are those just the boarders for the construction zone?



I think they are just borders like you said.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Van Transportation Expanded to Disney’s Old Key West Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The SpectacuLAB Brings Fun Science and Science Fun to Epcot Innoventions


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Gingerbread Day at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - First look at the Ale and Compass Restaurant


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - First look at the Ale and Compass Restaurant



Dining area reminds me of Park Fare.  The open face Skirt Steak sandwich  Argghhhhh


----------



## sachilles

Not quite hard hitting news, but we booked vacation yesterday for the normally slow time the week after presidents week.
We last did this for that time in 2016. We were able to rent points for Saratoga without issue and a few other dvc properties were available, and we reserved just after Christmas. This time we were shut out of all the studio sized dvc properties(animal kingdom, ssr, boardwalk, OKW). Coranado wasn't available, CBR is and cheaper with the construction, we ended up in POR which had limited availability.
Crowd calendars do not suggest it's busier than previous visits in that time period....but it sure seems like available beds are in decline.

Just curious if folks think the dvc rental pool has declined, or if the moderate beds are limited due to construction at Coranado/CBR. I suppose more people could be partially responsible, and maybe a greater number of folks are staying on property.
I guess I'm just surprised at the limited availability. I figured with park construction, demand might be lessened. Flights are as cheap as I've ever encountered.

So I'm just one data point, just wondering if others have encountered the same?


----------



## andyw715

Dude rode Radiator Springs Racers 10,000 times
http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...and-ride-10000-times.html?cq_ck=1511211511381


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> Just curious if folks think the dvc rental pool has declined, or if the moderate beds are limited due to construction at Coranado/CBR. I suppose more people could be partially responsible, and maybe a greater number of folks are staying on property.
> I guess I'm just surprised at the limited availability. I figured with park construction, demand might be lessened. Flights are as cheap as I've ever encountered.
> 
> So I'm just one data point, just wondering if others have encountered the same?



I can't comment on hotel rooms, but I can on DVC. In the 3.5 years I've owned DVC, I have noticed it has become MUCH tighter getting deluxe studios, particularly that the studios get booked up right at the 7-month mark. In the meantime, 1-bedrooms are much easier to get than they used to be, and they were already pretty easy.  I think there are two causes for this. One - DVC has priced itself so that less and less of a percentage of owners can afford the 1-bedroom or larger villas, so the demand for studios is much higher.  Two - for a similar reason, renting of DVC points has become more popular, and the demand has also caused an increase in the deluxe studio popularity. 

Anyways, post-Presidents week is still pretty "slow" but really nowadays everything is pretty booked up by about 4-5 months in advance. The result is that you really have to book your DVC rooms 6-7 months in advance mark most of the year, and probably earlier than 7 months for fall dates.


----------



## Gusey

Irish_Mike said:


> First permits for Tron have been filed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/break...-filed-shows-building-location-modifications/



So, this confirms Speedway will close for a bit during construction right? It looks like they are rerouting the bend closest to where Tron is going


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> So, this confirms Speedway will close for a bit during construction right? It looks like they are rerouting the bend closest to where Tron is going


The Speedway track looks the same. It still might close for a period of time but the track doesn't seem to be changing. The ride is supposed to get a refurb/update.


----------



## sachilles

I imagine speedway will close at random times for construction stuff that affects safety of riders. Then when It looks like it has to be down for an extended period, that might be the perfect time for the refurb.


----------



## nkosiek

sachilles said:


> Not quite hard hitting news, but we booked vacation yesterday for the normally slow time the week after presidents week.
> We last did this for that time in 2016. We were able to rent points for Saratoga without issue and a few other dvc properties were available, and we reserved just after Christmas. This time we were shut out of all the studio sized dvc properties(animal kingdom, ssr, boardwalk, OKW). Coranado wasn't available, CBR is and cheaper with the construction, we ended up in POR which had limited availability.
> Crowd calendars do not suggest it's busier than previous visits in that time period....but it sure seems like available beds are in decline.
> 
> Just curious if folks think the dvc rental pool has declined, or if the moderate beds are limited due to construction at Coranado/CBR. I suppose more people could be partially responsible, and maybe a greater number of folks are staying on property.
> I guess I'm just surprised at the limited availability. I figured with park construction, demand might be lessened. Flights are as cheap as I've ever encountered.
> 
> So I'm just one data point, just wondering if others have encountered the same?


That week lines up with the Princess 1/2 Marathon. RunDisney events now cause the place to book up quickly. That's what you're running into.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Lunar New Year Festival Returns to Disney California Adventure Park, January 26 through February 18

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ruary-18/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo1102171108170031A


----------



## sachilles

I suppose folks run the foot race, then stay the following week give or take.


----------



## wareagle57

andyw715 said:


> Dude rode Radiator Springs Racers 10,000 times
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...and-ride-10000-times.html?cq_ck=1511211511381



That's more than 5 times a day for 5 years... How in the world?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I suppose folks run the foot race, then stay the following week give or take.


I’d say the majority are just there for the weekend. Thursday-Sunday mainly.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> That's more than 5 times a day for 5 years... How in the world?


He rides single rider and on some days he would ride over 40 times.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> He rides single rider and on some days he would ride over 40 times.



It said the most he did in a day was 30. But I wasn't questioning the mathematical possibility of it, rather just pointing out the insane amount of time it would take. The article even mentions that he goes there on days he doesn't work, which means it isn't a case of a retired guy going all day every day. And I'm sure his multiple surgeries took a lot of time away. It seems it is the only ride he rides and he spends all his free time doing it. More power to him. I'm glad he enjoys it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aladdin with Abu and magic carpet Open Edition purple band released


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDW testing discounts through Magicbands

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/disney-world-testing-annual-pass-discounts-magicbands/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW testing discounts through Magicbands
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/disney-world-testing-annual-pass-discounts-magicbands/



I can't believe it is taking them this long to do this - but I guess it is progress at least


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can't believe it is taking them this long to do this - but I guess it is progress at least



Seriously.  It's a little mind boggling that they have all your info (WDW related) on your magic band, but make you pull out the AP card as "proof" for your 20% discount.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Seriously.  It's a little mind boggling that they have all your info (WDW related) on your magic band, but make you pull out the AP card as "proof" for your 20% discount.


And right now this test is only if you are paying with a magicband not with any other option.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for MK theater
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2017/11/breaking-permits-filed-magic-kingdom-theater-building/



It looks like they may do what I suggested and make Center Street a throughway.


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> Seriously.  It's a little mind boggling that they have all your info (WDW related) on your magic band, but make you pull out the AP card as "proof" for your 20% discount.



The one thing I would say is that if it was based solely on MB for the discount, I could loan my MB to somebody to use my AP discount. Right now they look at both your AP and also your ID to confirm it's you. (Same thing with DVC.)  Now the ridiculous part of that is that when the CM gave me my AP card, they just wrote "Peter" on it. So they look at my ID (which of course has my full name) and my AP (which just says "Peter") and kind of shrug and go "OK".


----------



## atricks

Permits filed for Super Nintendo World at Universal:
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/nintendo-plans-expansion-at-universal-studios-sources-say/651548610

Also mentioned there will be 3 Nintendo areas at universal, one at studios, one at IOA and a third at the park they will eventually build on the land Universal recently got.


----------



## Tigger's ally

nkosiek said:


> That week lines up with the Princess 1/2 Marathon. RunDisney events now cause the place to book up quickly. That's what you're *running* into.



No pun intended?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW testing discounts through Magicbands
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/disney-world-testing-annual-pass-discounts-magicbands/



Wonder what tooooooook  soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnng?


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> The one thing I would say is that if it was based solely on MB for the discount, I could loan my MB to somebody to use my AP discount. Right now they look at both your AP and also your ID to confirm it's you. (Same thing with DVC.)  Now the ridiculous part of that is that when the CM gave me my AP card, they just wrote "Peter" on it. So they look at my ID (which of course has my full name) and my AP (which just says "Peter") and kind of shrug and go "OK".



Same with mine, just as first name written on the back of the card.  

I get your point with lending out MB for others to use for the discount.  

I guess the plastic card + ID is the only way to go.  Unless they want to take your picture and have it pull up on a screen when you swipe your MB.


----------



## Tigger's ally

dlavender said:


> Same with mine, just as first name written on the back of the card.
> 
> I get your point with lending out MB for others to use for the discount.
> 
> I guess the plastic card + ID is the only way to go.  Unless they want to take your picture and have it pull up on a screen when you swipe your MB.



or just use your fingerprint


----------



## dlavender

Tigger's ally said:


> or just use your fingerprint



Well, there's that.......

Yeah, why can't they do that?  They rely on that tech to get you into the park...


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> The one thing I would say is that if it was based solely on MB for the discount, I could loan my MB to somebody to use my AP discount. Right now they look at both your AP and also your ID to confirm it's you. (Same thing with DVC.)  Now the ridiculous part of that is that when the CM gave me my AP card, they just wrote "Peter" on it. So they look at my ID (which of course has my full name) and my AP (which just says "Peter") and kind of shrug and go "OK".



You can't even read my name on the back of the card.  The writing all smeared.


----------



## dina444444

splash327 said:


> You can't even read my name on the back of the card.  The writing all smeared.


This is one thing I don’t get with WDW. At Disneyland their APs have your name printed on the back of the card as does the premier pass.


----------



## Tigger's ally

dlavender said:


> Well, there's that.......
> 
> Yeah, why can't they do that?  They rely on that tech to get you into the park...



probably have to have new handheld readers=$$$$

I suggested fingerprint tech here where I work so I didn't have to keep changing 36 passwords that come due at various untimely times........$$$$$


----------



## SJMajor67

*News 

John Lasseter taking leave from Pixar*


----------



## dina444444

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> 
> John Lasseter taking leave from Pixar*


And the other article from THR https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...uct-detailed-by-disney-pixar-insiders-1059594


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> And the other article from THR https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...uct-detailed-by-disney-pixar-insiders-1059594



Oh boy....I do have to say...he appeared rather drunk at D23. The man has steered Pixar/Disney well, but I am all for people being punished for this type of behavior. Where do all these executives and politicians learn acting like this is OK? This is very disappointing to read. But in the end, I am glad all these stories are coming out and people are facing repercussions.

I know I'm commenting on this...but I'm realizing this thread could go down a rabbit hole of trouble if we get too into this discussion.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> Oh boy....I do have to say...he appeared rather drunk at D23. The man has steered Pixar/Disney well, but I am all for people being punished for this type of behavior. Where do all these executives and politicians learn acting like this is OK? This is very disappointing to read. But in the end, I am glad all these stories are coming out and people are facing repercussions.
> 
> I know I'm commenting on this...but I'm realizing this thread could go down a rabbit hole of trouble if we get too into this discussion.


There’s another thread discussing it too.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/lasseter-taking-sabbatical-over-missteps.3649192/#post-58496310


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> There’s another thread discussing it too.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/lasseter-taking-sabbatical-over-missteps.3649192/#post-58496310


Yep lets keep this there.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can't believe it is taking them this long to do this - but I guess it is progress at least



They've been able to do this for a while, in June the waiter at 'Ohana told me they had a 10% AP discount and added it for me. He said he could see the AP on my account when he scanned the Magic Band so perhaps it was always there but not consistently being applied.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Orlando has filed plans for a 8.8 acre Super Mario Land called Project 487 in the Kidzone area. It will have Donkey Kong and Mario Kart attractions, construction likely to begin in 2018.

Plans show that ET will be spared. 

Mario Kart area will be 76,916 square feet. Donkey Kong 204,993 square feet. Estimated 3 year build time set to open in time to compete with the WDW 50th...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Orlando has filed plans for a 8.8 acre Super Mario Land called Project 487 in the Kidzone area. It will have Donkey Kong and Mario Kart attractions, construction likely to begin in 2018.


I might have to go to Universal for one day once this opens.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Orlando has filed plans for a 8.8 acre Super Mario Land called Project 487 in the Kidzone area. It will have Donkey Kong and Mario Kart attractions, construction likely to begin in 2018.
> 
> Plans show that ET will be spared.
> 
> Mario Kart area will be 76,916 square feet. Donkey Kong 204,993 square feet. Estimated 3 year build time set to open in time to compete with the WDW 50th...


I sure hope E.T. stays. I know it's corny but it's a cute ride.

Do you happen to have a pic of the plans or permits to show in relation to what's currently there?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I sure hope E.T. stays. I know it's corny but it's a cute ride.
> 
> Do you happen to have a pic of the plans or permits to show in relation to what's currently there?


Permit doesn't show a map really. This will takeover kidszone for the most part.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I sure hope E.T. stays. I know it's corny but it's a cute ride.
> 
> Do you happen to have a pic of the plans or permits to show in relation to what's currently there?



From the below tweet it is going where Barney is now, behind Simpsons (if that helps) - though know this isn't directly from Universal


----------



## skier_pete

Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them. 

And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the below tweet it is going where Barney is now, behind Simpsons (if that helps) - though know this isn't directly from Universal
> 
> View attachment 284571



________________
That tweet does help thank you! 

It does make me wonder about E.T. just because of where the entrance is and where mario will be.

Never did get to see Animal Actors--I know I know it wasn't hailed as a good show but I still sorta wanted to see it.


----------



## nkosiek

Tigger's ally said:


> No pun intended?


Oh, no. I'm a Track and Field as well as Cross Country coach...pun was very much intended.


----------



## TomServo27

********** said:


> Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them.
> 
> And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.


Yes it is spans generations.


----------



## nkosiek

********** said:


> Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them.
> 
> And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.


I'd bet the Mario Kart idea will FLY, especially if they find a way to do it well. That may be the most beloved of the Mario franchise. Now, DK, meh.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them.
> 
> And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.



Very high, Nintendo is riding high right now with a successful launch of the Switch and several Nintendo IP games. Fact is, a lot of people like me grew up with Nintendo, had almost every console and Mario game, and now are passing that on to their kids. They could add a few different areas and still hit a ton of different market segments from kids to retro games. They're a solid IP to have right now, I'm very glad they're building this in Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them.
> 
> And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.


I think the idea of being actually inside Mario Kart is incredible. I feel that’s where the most anticipation is. Actually physically feeling like you’re inside that game. 

I’ve got to think construction is at an all time high in Orlando from 2018-2021 at least in the theme park sense. Only so many companies do this sort of work so they may need that extra time for that.


----------



## PirateD

Roxyfire said:


> Very high, Nintendo is riding high right now with a successful launch of the Switch and several Nintendo IP games. Fact is, a lot of people like me grew up with Nintendo, had almost every console and Mario game, and now are passing that on to their kids. They could add a few different areas and still hit a ton of different market segments from kids to retro games. They're a solid IP to have right now, I'm very glad they're building this in Orlando.



I totally agree with this.  When my whole family gets together, we have 3 generations ages 8-70 playing MarioKart together.  We are all excited about this. I believe this will definitely push us to finally book that Universal trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

Roxyfire said:


> Very high, Nintendo is riding high right now with a successful launch of the Switch and several Nintendo IP games. Fact is, a lot of people like me grew up with Nintendo, had almost every console and Mario game, and now are passing that on to their kids. They could add a few different areas and still hit a ton of different market segments from kids to retro games. They're a solid IP to have right now, I'm very glad they're building this in Orlando.


I was just having this discussion with my 22 year old son last night. I think Nintendo was a very smart IP acquisition for US. Many of us have an emotional attachment to Disney because we grew up watching The Wonderful World of Disney. But I'm not sure if his generation is as plugged into the Disney experience in the same way they are plugged into the world of Nintendo. He's not a theme park guy, but I told him I'm going to laugh when he has a son one day and can't resist the pull of taking him to Universal to experience it himself.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think the idea of being actually inside Mario Kart is incredible. I feel that’s where the most anticipation is. Actually physically feeling like you’re inside that game..



I will admit that as long as it's not that you are sitting in a non-moving shaking car and watching a screen I would really look forward to this. However, if Universal holds pattern, you'll be sitting in a shaking car watching a screen.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I will admit that as long as it's not that you are sitting in a non-moving shaking car and watching a screen I would really look forward to this. However, if Universal holds pattern, you'll be sitting in a shaking car watching a screen.


From what I have heard they are throwing as much money as they can into Nintendo.


----------



## StrawberryChan

i'm not too sure if donkey kong is a major draw, but honestly that'll be a c-ticket ride compared to mario kart being the main draw. i think EVERYONE knows mario kart by now--mario kart wii sold 37 million units worldwide. it'll definitely be their main push, like flight of passage was for pandora. honestly it's very smart to only focus on mario and DK for the first phase of nintendo world, then start sprinkling their other popular IPs into other parks (definitely zelda for islands of adventure, maybe kirby and animal crossing if they need a kiddie section).



********** said:


> I will admit that as long as it's not that you are sitting in a non-moving shaking car and watching a screen I would really look forward to this. However, if Universal holds pattern, you'll be sitting in a shaking car watching a screen.



the rumor i've heard is that it'll be like spider-man and transformers, where you'll be in a physical kart that moves and drifts, while wearing augmented reality glasses (likely to give you a heads up display, like the game). see also their patents


----------



## skier_pete

So everyone here is saying "Mario Kart is where it's at", but if the rumor is right - the Mario Kart ride is only 79,000 square feet (a mere 1.8 acres) to Donkey Kong's 202,000 square feet (4.6 acres). That feels pretty small - even for something like a spider man attraction that moves through a show building - though I did a quick measurement on the Spider-Man building and seems in that ballpark 60,000 - 80,000 square feet, so this may be the case. Meanwhile that Donkey Kong ride has to be something pretty huge - more of an actual physical "coaster" or ride of some sort with that size. I measured up Jurassic Park and that runs about 160,000 square feet, Kong is around 150,000. So that one's got to be a more physical ride.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So everyone here is saying "Mario Kart is where it's at", but if the rumor is right - the Mario Kart ride is only 79,000 square feet (a mere 1.8 acres) to Donkey Kong's 202,000 square feet (4.6 acres). That feels pretty small - even for something like a spider man attraction that moves through a show building - though I did a quick measurement on the Spider-Man building and seems in that ballpark 60,000 - 80,000 square feet, so this may be the case. Meanwhile that Donkey Kong ride has to be something pretty huge - more of an actual physical "coaster" or ride of some sort with that size. I measured up Jurassic Park and that runs about 160,000 square feet, Kong is around 150,000. So that one's got to be a more physical ride.


Donkey Kong is supposed to be a coaster.


----------



## StrawberryChan

the thing here is verticality: according to the rumors, mario kart will be in a 3-story complex (meaning it could very likely use elevators to make full use of that space), while DK will be a mine-cart roller coaster on a flatter area


----------



## Tigger's ally

nkosiek said:


> Oh, no. I'm a Track and Field as well as Cross Country coach...pun was very much intended.



You sound like a very pun coach!


----------



## BigRed98

Spoiler Free Quick Coco Review

Frozen Short: I liked it and I didn't mind it being 22 minutes long but I understand some not wanting to watch a 22 minute clip before a movie. Rating B+

Coco: I just came back from seeing Coco and I loved it. The animation, music, characters, and plot were all great. There is a plot twist which really surprised me and elevated the movie for me. I do feel like it is more geared towards adults. I'm not saying that kids won't like it but little kids might not understand the holiday day of the dead. I really recommend everyone to go see it and I really hope this movie is a success. Rating A


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Spoiler Free Quick Coco Review
> 
> Frozen Short: I liked it and I didn't mind it being 22 minutes long but I understand some not wanting to watch a 22 minute clip before a movie. Rating B+
> 
> Coco: I just came back from seeing Coco and I loved it. The animation, music, characters, and plot were all great. There is a plot twist which really surprised me and elevated the movie for me. I do feel like it is more geared towards adults. I'm not saying that kids won't like it but little kids might not understand the holiday day of the dead. I really recommend everyone to go see it and I really hope this movie is a success. Rating A


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Madteaparty001

Think what universal could do for Halloween with Luigi's haunted mansion (only reason my kid even wants to ride haunted mansion at MK when we go next month). She's only 5 but between animal crossing, various mario games, and zelda, Nintendo has as much sway over her as Disney right now. If Universal got PBS rights and added a Dino Train ride and peg + cat mathtropolis land our vacations would look very different. Bummed about the 3 year build time, who knows what she'll be into then (probably Harry Potter).


----------



## LSLS

********** said:


> So everyone here is saying "Mario Kart is where it's at", but if the rumor is right - the Mario Kart ride is only 79,000 square feet (a mere 1.8 acres) to Donkey Kong's 202,000 square feet (4.6 acres). That feels pretty small - even for something like a spider man attraction that moves through a show building - though I did a quick measurement on the Spider-Man building and seems in that ballpark 60,000 - 80,000 square feet, so this may be the case. Meanwhile that Donkey Kong ride has to be something pretty huge - more of an actual physical "coaster" or ride of some sort with that size. I measured up Jurassic Park and that runs about 160,000 square feet, Kong is around 150,000. So that one's got to be a more physical ride.



I don't know Universal at all, but I can only get a max off 77,000 sq. feet if I include all of the stands/stores out front with it.  I get about the same for Jurassic Park as well.  Universal has the tough task of needing to maximize the use of their space as their land is much more valuable than Disney (since they don't have the luxury of building out like Disney can).  Like I said, I don't know Universal (I went once and that was 20 years ago and wasn't very impressed), but this is their chance to really start pulling people from Disney (Nintendo + Potter).  They have to know that they have to do it really well if they want to think about ever truly competing with Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Donkey Kong is supposed to be a coaster.



If that ride system patent is indeed for Donkey Kong it will be like the mine cart part of Donkey Kong country and the new technology will allow for it to simulate the cart making jumps and changing tracks and stuff - just like in the game

So Mario Kart will be the IP that is the draw but DK could be the better "ride"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSLS said:


> I don't know Universal at all, but I can only get a max off 77,000 sq. feet if I include all of the stands/stores out front with it.  I get about the same for Jurassic Park as well.  Universal has the tough task of needing to maximize the use of their space as their land is much more valuable than Disney (since they don't have the luxury of building out like Disney can).  Like I said, I don't know Universal (I went once and that was 20 years ago and wasn't very impressed), but this is their chance to really start pulling people from Disney (Nintendo + Potter).  They have to know that they have to do it really well if they want to think about ever truly competing with Disney.



There was a plan that was found on the internet a while ago that was proved to not be official but it showed the area as being multiple stories with some rides on top of others - so maybe hat is how they get to the total land size for the rides - they overlap each other within the same physical plot


----------



## DBDiz

LSLS said:


> I don't know Universal at all, but I can only get a max off 77,000 sq. feet if I include all of the stands/stores out front with it.  I get about the same for Jurassic Park as well.  Universal has the tough task of needing to maximize the use of their space as their land is much more valuable than Disney (since they don't have the luxury of building out like Disney can).  Like I said, I don't know Universal (I went once and that was 20 years ago and wasn't very impressed), but this is their chance to really start pulling people from Disney (Nintendo + Potter).  They have to know that they have to do it really well if they want to think about ever truly competing with Disney.



For improvements of existing parks, sure, they don't have much room. But the land acquisitions down the street certainly lend themselves to expansion in the form of a new gate. One which could also be anchored by significant Nintendo presence.


----------



## Flyerjab

********** said:


> Does anyone feel that the draw of Mario Kart / Donkey Kong is super high? I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I grew up in the era of these games and honestly couldn't care about a theme park ride based on them.
> 
> And what's with the "Start in 2018 and 3 years to build" sounds like Disney plans - oh wait, they're doing TSL in two.



I'll be honest...I've been to UNI in Orlando, and aside from the Harry Potter lands I am completely unimpressed with what they offer.  We also stayed onsite in Portofino Bay and I have to say that aside from the great service by their team members, we were also unimpressed with the resort (the best part about it is the pricing structure, that I can't complain about).

I grew up on Mario and Donkey Kong, the latter being the first big video game addiction for me.  This expansion would definitely give me a reason to go back there again.  I can only imagine a Mario Kart attraction and how incredible that would be.  I could see this being extremely popular with the masses.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Here is what I'm wondering about the whole Nintendo Land thing...

is Nintendo Land the answer to Walt Disney World building Star Wars Land? I only say that, because I realize Star Wars Land is basically going to be the answer to Harry Potter. I know Pandora was supposed to be the answer to Harry Potter, but I don't know if that has happened besides Flight of Passage being one of the best theme park rides I have ever been on. Now, I haven't been to Harry Potter Land (and I have never seen a movie or read any of the books). My comment here is based on what all of you have said about Harry Potter.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here is what I'm wondering about the whole Nintendo Land thing...
> 
> is Nintendo Land the answer to Walt Disney World building Star Wars Land? I only say that, because I realize Star Wars Land is basically going to be the answer to Harry Potter. I know Pandora was supposed to be the answer to Harry Potter, but I don't know if that has happened besides Flight of Passage being one of the best theme park rides I have ever been on. Now, I haven't been to Harry Potter Land (and I have never seen a movie or read any of the books). My comment here is based on what all of you have said about Harry Potter.


Nintendo seems to be the answer to Star Wars/50th anniversary. Disney has a lot of stuff planned to open between 2019 and 2021. Nintendo will try to counter it all.


----------



## sachilles

For what it is worth, there are several mario kart inspired go kart tracks popping up around north america. This could the extension of that trend.

As others have said, mario kart is the bigger of the two in my opinion. Donkey Kong is a bit of filler to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here is what I'm wondering about the whole Nintendo Land thing...
> 
> is Nintendo Land the answer to Walt Disney World building Star Wars Land? I only say that, because I realize Star Wars Land is basically going to be the answer to Harry Potter. I know Pandora was supposed to be the answer to Harry Potter, but I don't know if that has happened besides Flight of Passage being one of the best theme park rides I have ever been on. Now, I haven't been to Harry Potter Land (and I have never seen a movie or read any of the books). My comment here is based on what all of you have said about Harry Potter.



I never saw Pandora as the answer to Harry Potter - I saw that as being a key component to getting Animal Kingdom to be a "full day park" and to help spread the crowds out from the other parks (specifically MK).  I think Star Wars is the answer to Harry Potter ... and then all the other stuff (Tron, Guardians, etc.) is rebuilding the parks and trying to go the next level vs Universal and then Nintendo is Universals next shot across the bow


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> There was a plan that was found on the internet a while ago that was proved to not be official but it showed the area as being multiple stories with some rides on top of others - so maybe hat is how they get to the total land size for the rides - they overlap each other within the same physical plot


I honestly like the sound of that how cool to look at! I wonder if it interferes with Potter sightlines though?


----------



## luisov

My biggest concern is how they will tackle an extensive and fully animated world such as that required by a Mario Kart attraction. It smells like screens, if you ask me.

Hope to be wrong, though. There's so much potential for great theming.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Nintendo seems to be the answer to Star Wars/50th anniversary. Disney has a lot of stuff planned to open between 2019 and 2021. Nintendo will try to counter it all.


I understand that. However, Nintendo is going to try and counter it all when they are building 2 rides, and Disney is building 7 rides (and possibly more to come), a theater, a restaurant, new hotels, new transportation, etc.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I never saw Pandora as the answer to Harry Potter - I saw that as being a key component to getting Animal Kingdom to be a "full day park" and to help spread the crowds out from the other parks (specifically MK).  I think Star Wars is the answer to Harry Potter ... and then all the other stuff (Tron, Guardians, etc.) is rebuilding the parks and trying to go the next level vs Universal and then Nintendo is Universals next shot across the bow


I see your point. I think I once read something where people were saying Pandora was going to be the answer, but based on how long it took for them to get that done, I think your response is more realistic. Harry Potter had been open for a long time before Pandora came around.


----------



## atricks

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I understand that. However, Nintendo is going to try and counter it all when they are building 2 rides, and Disney is building 7 rides (and possibly more to come), a theater, a restaurant, new hotels, new transportation, etc.



It's more than two rides, the plans only mention the buildings, not surrounds and content.   From what I know it's Mario is going to be multiple levels with attractions on each level (and mario kart itself moving through all 3).  Donkey Kong will also have minor attractions in the area.   Islands portion will also have more (There is much less info about the Islands portion of Nintendo, however).

Nintendo isn't the only thing they are adding, too.   Shrek and Fear Factor are likely to replaced fairly soon.  IOA's getting the new potter area, and other things.

   And believe it or not, very light use of screens.  (mostly physical stuff)  Nintendo is going to just a flat out fun land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

luisov said:


> My biggest concern is how they will tackle an extensive and fully animated world such as that required by a Mario Kart attraction. It smells like screens, if you ask me.
> 
> Hope to be wrong, though. There's so much potential for great theming.



from the patents around it would be a physical ride where you would be in a "go kart" type ride vehicle and actually travel around a course ... but then you would wear augmented reality glasses that would project the characters onto the track as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I honestly like the sound of that how cool to look at! I wonder if it interferes with Potter sightlines though?



I don't think Universal cares about sightlines as much as Disney - you can see lots of rides from different parts - even in Harry Potter you could see the track for Dueling Dragons and can see Springfield across the water from Diagon Alley, etc. (though it is definitely less true _inside _Potter land than in the rest of the parks)


----------



## JaxDad

I wonder how much the two companies really consider the other's projects as counterpoints when they plan, program, and budget their own projects. I'm sure they do somewhat indirectly as far as market share, but it really is about profits and getting more people in the parks, hotels, restaurants, and gift shops, no matter how you get them there. If I was Universal, I could not help but think that Star Wars will actually help me. It will bring more people to Orlando, and many of those will add a day or two at Universal. They can't bank on just an enlarged market, so they do add their own rides to get return visitors, but again I don't think it is so much counterpoint as evolution of the brand. I don't know. I'm probably naïve on these matters, but I think Disney is just too much bigger than Universal for such tit-for-tat thinking and Universal knows it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I wonder how much the two companies really consider the other's projects as counterpoints when they plan, program, and budget their own projects. I'm sure they do somewhat indirectly as far as market share, but it really is about profits and getting more people in the parks, hotels, restaurants, and gift shops, no matter how you get them there. If I was Universal, I could not help but think that Star Wars will actually help me. It will bring more people to Orlando, and many of those will add a day or two at Universal. They can't bank on just an enlarged market, so they do add their own rides to get return visitors, but again I don't think it is so much counterpoint as evolution of the brand. I don't know. I'm probably naïve on these matters, but I think Disney is just too much bigger than Universal for such tit-for-tat thinking and Universal knows it.



I definitely think they do look at what the other is doing and how they can capitalize on it / take away market share, etc. 

But I also don't think they look at it as a ride vs ride or land vs land thing as much as we (the intewebs) do.  I don't think in board meetings they are specifically sitting there "we need a specific land or attraction to counter Harry Potter!!!!" ... more of, they saw what people liked about it and that influenced what they did as a next move, etc.

As another example, when looking at resorts, I could see Universal noting that prices have gone way up for room onsite at Disney, including the values and that those prices are probably only going to go up even further after the skyliner is done and that they think the new hotel they are building on the Wet and Wild property have a very low price point to go after the people that are now priced out of even Disney Values and/or would see this as a better option.  So not as much "wee need something to counter Art of Annimation" as "there is an opportunity to go after a specific market segment that is impacted by what Disney is doing in general"


----------



## skier_pete

DBDiz said:


> For improvements of existing parks, sure, they don't have much room. But the land acquisitions down the street certainly lend themselves to expansion in the form of a new gate. One which could also be anchored by significant Nintendo presence.



The problem with a new gate is they are probably looking at $2 to $3 BILLION investment to do that...that's a huge capital chunk to put up with an indeterminate return.



Flyerjab said:


> I'll be honest...I've been to UNI in Orlando, and aside from the Harry Potter lands I am completely unimpressed with what they offer.  We also stayed onsite in Portofino Bay and I have to say that aside from the great service by their team members, we were also unimpressed with the resort (the best part about it is the pricing structure, that I can't complain about).
> 
> I grew up on Mario and Donkey Kong, the latter being the first big video game addiction for me.  This expansion would definitely give me a reason to go back there again.  I can only imagine a Mario Kart attraction and how incredible that would be.  I could see this being extremely popular with the masses.



I'm with you - there's Harry Potter and then the rest of the property which is a lower level for sure. I could definitely see Nintendo being a draw. 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here is what I'm wondering about the whole Nintendo Land thing...
> 
> is Nintendo Land the answer to Walt Disney World building Star Wars Land?



I don't think that Nintendo is going to be on par with Star Wars Land or Harry Potter land. I see people going "that's cool" and wanting to see it, but not something that you would literally build you vacation around. Let's face it, without Harry Potter...Universal is still a far distant 2nd in Orlando. They are still 2nd, but the gap has closed. There's a good chance that Star Wars widens that gap back up a bit, and I seriously doubt that two Nintendo rides really close it. 

(However, Maybe this is because my daughter never got into video games the way she got into Harry Potter. I just don't see kids going to Universal dressed as their favorite Mario Kart character.)


----------



## skier_pete

atricks said:


> And believe it or not, very light use of screens.  (mostly physical stuff)  Nintendo is going to just a flat out fun land.



Don't forget whatever is replacing T2:3D.  But I'll believe "light use of screens" when I see it.


----------



## LSLS

********** said:


> The problem with a new gate is they are probably looking at $2 to $3 BILLION investment to do that...that's a huge capital chunk to put up with an indeterminate return.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you - there's Harry Potter and then the rest of the property which is a lower level for sure. I could definitely see Nintendo being a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that Nintendo is going to be on par with Star Wars Land or Harry Potter land. I see people going "that's cool" and wanting to see it, but not something that you would literally build you vacation around. Let's face it, without Harry Potter...Universal is still a far distant 2nd in Orlando. They are still 2nd, but the gap has closed. There's a good chance that Star Wars widens that gap back up a bit, and I seriously doubt that two Nintendo rides really close it.
> 
> (However, Maybe this is because my daughter never got into video games the way she got into Harry Potter. I just don't see kids going to Universal dressed as their favorite Mario Kart character.)



Maybe not dressed like them, but you are going to get a lot of newer parents who grew up on old school Nintendo chomping at the bit for it.  Star Wars is definitely a bigger draw, but it is something that Disney will still need to knock out of the park (which let me say, I have more faith in them doing that than Universal, and I don't have a doubt they will).  For all the talk on just 2 rides, that's exactly what you get in Star Wars, which is exactly what you get in Pandora.   The key will be the rides being great, along with the immersive land.

I will also say I think that while Star Wars will be bigger, I think Nintendo has much more of a chance to damage Disney attendance than the other way around.  I don't think you will see an increase in people leaving Universal for Disney because of Star Wars.  I think you could see that some the other way (a combination of factors, obviously, including pricing).  To go completely anecdotal, I will state again a big draw to Disney when you have a 5 year old girl are the princesses.  The same 5 year old loves Super Smash Bros. because of (you guessed it) the princesses (Zelda and Peach especially).  I've wanted to switch some days to Universal, but have never been able to justify it because I don't think our daughter would enjoy it that much.  If they run with the Nintendo princesses (meet and greets, etc.), I may be able to justify it for more than doing it once just to satisfy my own desire.  Maybe there aren't a ton like me (grew up a Nintendo guy with girls into princesses), but it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't think that Nintendo is going to be on par with Star Wars Land or Harry Potter land. I see people going "that's cool" and wanting to see it, but not something that you would literally build you vacation around. Let's face it, without Harry Potter...Universal is still a far distant 2nd in Orlando. They are still 2nd, but the gap has closed. There's a good chance that Star Wars widens that gap back up a bit, and I seriously doubt that two Nintendo rides really close it.
> 
> (However, Maybe this is because my daughter never got into video games the way she got into Harry Potter. I just don't see kids going to Universal dressed as their favorite Mario Kart character.)



One thing about Nintendo that I think could be big for Universal that they really only have with Harry Potter is that is crosses generations.  One of the best parts of Disney is people having memories of going as a kid and then getting to take their kids and sharing those experiences.  With Nintendo you have people into it now but you have a lot of people in their 30s and 40s that remember playing Nintendo as a kid and can now share those experiences with your kids and all enjoy it ... much more than I think things like Fast and the Furious allow

And maybe you won't see kids in Mario Kart outfits - but I bet you see people in their 30s and 40s doing it!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I hear a lot of comparisons about what is a bigger draw, Star Wars or Nintendo. I am a huge super fan of SW. I honestly think more people are familiar with and like Nintendo than SW. I still think it's kind of odd, this newfound SW in the mainstream popularity. It boggles my mind that kids can wear SW shirts to school today. If I would have done that growing up I'd have been beat up in school.  

Don't underestimate Nintendo.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't underestimate Nintendo.


This is huge. I think a lot of people do underestimate Nintendo especially from an international perspective. Nintendo is huge around the world. Yes so is Star Wars but I feel Nintendo is better known internationally than Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco mariachi band now playing at Epcot

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...how-joins-epcots-festival-of-the-holidays.htm


----------



## afan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I hear a lot of comparisons about what is a bigger draw, Star Wars or Nintendo. I am a huge super fan of SW. I honestly think more people are familiar with and like Nintendo than SW. I still think it's kind of odd, this newfound SW in the mainstream popularity. It boggles my mind that kids can wear SW shirts to school today. If I would have done that growing up I'd have been beat up in school.
> 
> Don't underestimate Nintendo.



I agree with this. I'm not a sw fan but am looking forward to Nintendo. I'd live to see a duck hunt game   planning a hopeful trip to Japan in 2020 but it'll be after their Nintendo land opens as that's the only reason I'd go to Uni over there. Also not a HP fan so having been to Uni on my last 2 WDW trips I have no reason to go again there's no repeatability for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I hear a lot of comparisons about what is a bigger draw, Star Wars or Nintendo. I am a huge super fan of SW. I honestly think more people are familiar with and like Nintendo than SW. I still think it's kind of odd, this newfound SW in the mainstream popularity. It boggles my mind that kids can wear SW shirts to school today. If I would have done that growing up I'd have been beat up in school.
> 
> Don't underestimate Nintendo.





rteetz said:


> This is huge. I think a lot of people do underestimate Nintendo especially from an international perspective. Nintendo is huge around the world. Yes so is Star Wars but I feel Nintendo is better known internationally than Star Wars.



I feel like Nintendo has broader appeal but Star Wars has a deeper appeal - that the people that are into it are REALLY into it ... like I am not aware of any group like the 501 for Nintendo ... but perhaps I am just not aware of them


----------



## BJ7644

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like Nintendo has broader appeal but Star Wars has a deeper appeal - that the people that are into it are REALLY into it ... like I am not aware of any group like the 501 for Nintendo ... but perhaps I am just not aware of them



Agreed. Most of my friends and family of similar age to me (born in late 70s/early 80s) have very fond memories of Nintendo from their childhood. They will think the land is cool but most wouldn't go out of their way for it. Neither hubby not myself are into Star Wars, but I have already heard some people I know making plans to go. And most of them don't give a hoot about Disney otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some more Nintendo details. Chip S. or chickenlilchip on Twitter has been great finding this stuff. 

 

Universal plans to have dining with capacity of 365 seats. Simpsons is to the left of this. ET is at bottom right. The employee cafeteria behind Simpsons would be demolished.


----------



## Loopster

We just walked in the door from seeing Coco and have to say I was really impressed and highly recommend it! It was visually beautiful and has such a great story. I liked it so much better than Moana and Frozen. My 12 year old loved it, and my 6 year old enjoyed it and understood the storyline. The kids got antsy toward the last 20 minutes and we all blame the darn Olaf short! 

For those wanting to skip the short, you can safely arrive in the theater 35-40 minutes after the scheduled start time...it was cute but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Capang

Spoiler free!
Saw Coco this afternoon and there were parts of both the movie and the Frozen short where the animation just blew me away. 
In Coco there is so much detail in the movie I spent most of the time watching everything but the main characters.

I will say it was looooong with the short and previews added in. Started at 1, walked in at 12:55 and previews were already rolling. Then the short started around 1:15, movie around 1:45, walked out around 3:30. Thankfully the kids there weren’t too fidgety so that it ruined it for others.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction to begin on Orlando Airport intercity rail system

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...international-airports-intercity-rail-system/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction to begin on Orlando Airport intercity rail system
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...international-airports-intercity-rail-system/



I posted this on facebook but ill reiterate
TFW MCO has a better monorail than WDW


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blockbuster new attraction coming to Disneyland Paris in 2024 as part of the Disney company takeover of the resort

http://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2...planning-blockbuster-new-attraction-for-2024/


----------



## Lee Matthews

Fantastic news for Disneyland Paris. I’m hoping that $2.4 billion will go further than just 2hotel refurbs and a new attraction. 

Personally I think it will be part of phased refurbishment on Disney Studios which is dire. Toy Story land there is popular but I think Marvel land will be next with ToT becoming guardians Mission Breakout firstly.


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> Fantastic news for Disneyland Paris. I’m hoping that $2.4 billion will go further than just 2hotel refurbs and a new attraction.
> 
> Personally I think it will be part of phased refurbishment on Disney Studios which is dire. Toy Story land there is popular but I think Marvel land will be next with ToT becoming guardians Mission Breakout firstly.


This new attraction will likely be marvel related. That seems to be the emphasis there.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m thrilled because Disneyland California will probably be a one in a lifetime trip and Orlando won’t get a Marvel land so having it in Paris is great with it being less than 2 hours away from me


----------



## rteetz

Director of the Book of Life tweeted this


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Skipper Canteen menu shake-up again....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Skipper Canteen menu shake-up again....


I saw that in another thread. Looks like the dish I had (tastes like chicken) had a price increase if I remember correctly though it was only like $1 I think and the dish my husband had (beefy pasta) was nixed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Black Panther meet coming to DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-in-2018-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Epcot Update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/epcot-update-guardians-of-galaxy.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Spoiler free!
> Saw Coco this afternoon and there were parts of both the movie and the Frozen short where the animation just blew me away.
> In Coco there is so much detail in the movie I spent most of the time watching everything but the main characters.
> 
> I will say it was looooong with the short and previews added in. Started at 1, walked in at 12:55 and previews were already rolling. Then the short started around 1:15, movie around 1:45, walked out around 3:30. Thankfully the kids there weren’t too fidgety so that it ruined it for others.



I agree with all of this (saw it this afternoon) - really enjoyed the movie.  Kids were figitting a bit at the end but also think how emotional the last 20 mins or so are got to them


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Dance and Cheer association coming to MK. 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/universal-cheer-and-dance-association.html


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

*If you are going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow.... heads up!*
OPTN reports that the Universal Cheer and Dance Association will be Coming to Magic Kingdom and will perform prior to tomorrow's Festival of Fantasy Parade.
Also a word of warning, after they perform in the pre-parade, they will be enjoying the park for the remainder of they day, so prepare accordingly.
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/universal-cheer-and-dance-association.html


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Dance and Cheer association coming to MK.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/universal-cheer-and-dance-association.html


You beat me to it....


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Black Panther meet coming to DCA
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-in-2018-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



That costume! #fangirllove


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> This new attraction will likely be marvel related. That seems to be the emphasis there.


Wonder if Disneyland Paris is slated for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge?


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Wonder if Disneyland Paris is slated for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge?


Its been mixed. It seems to lean more towards no. This new attraction would not be SWGE.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That costume! #fangirllove



well, yeah, it looks great on him ... I kinda feel like if I wore it I would more closely resemble a California Raisin


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blockbuster new attraction coming to Disneyland Paris in 2024 as part of the Disney company takeover of the resort
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2...planning-blockbuster-new-attraction-for-2024/



7 years from now? Must be Avatar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> 7 years from now? Must be Avatar.



or a parking garage


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
With the recent layoffs it is expected there will be a reshuffling/shakeup in leadership regarding the parks and resorts. Expect departures and people moving around. 
*
*


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, yeah, it looks great on him ... I kinda feel like if I wore it I would more closely resemble a California Raisin



That costume could transform anyone. It's really well done. Can't wait for the movie. BP is probably my fave, since it's kinda more traditional sci fi than most comic books that stick to a more "graphic novel" (although, obviously I love that too) narrative. Or, I think that the BP world building is just plain the neatest.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Its been mixed. It seems to lean more towards no. This new attraction would not be SWGE.


I think it’s wise to make overseas parks more unique: even though Star Wars is known most anywhere, I’m curious to see what happens in Paris the next decade or so


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Black Panther meet coming to DCA
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-in-2018-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



Will he be at WDW as well or is he covered under the universal deal?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Will he be at WDW as well or is he covered under the universal deal?


I believe he is a no for WDW.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction to begin on Orlando Airport intercity rail system
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...international-airports-intercity-rail-system/



In May, we took an Uber back to MCO. Our driver claimed to be a full time imangineer who just liked driving Uber on the weekends to pick up extra cash and meet different people. He explained that Disney was working with the city of Orlando on a way to expand the monorail all the way to MCO. He claimed US was begging to be let in on the system. My husband listened wide-eyed as he took it all in while my eyes were internally rolling. Upon arriving at MCO, DH listened to my explanation of how Disney bus drivers and Uber drivers aren’t the most reliable sources and have been known to bend the truth. Also, that Disney can’t even maintain its current monorail and they certainly weren’t going to incur that massive cost.

Well, I’m certianly wondering now if I’ll have to eat my words.. still seems far fetched but who knows?


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...y-world-might-return-after-more-than-a-decade*
Beaver Tails (the snack, not the animal body part) might be... just might be... returning to WDW after a decade long hiatus.


----------



## osully

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News*
> Beaver Tails (the snack, not the animal body part) might be... just might be... returning to WDW after a decade long hiatus.


That'd be great for all you poor unfortunate souls who don't live in Canada  haha


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> In May, we took an Uber back to MCO. Our driver claimed to be a full time imangineer who just liked driving Uber on the weekends to pick up extra cash and meet different people. He explained that Disney was working with the city of Orlando on a way to expand the monorail all the way to MCO. He claimed US was begging to be let in on the system. My husband listened wide-eyed as he took it all in while my eyes were internally rolling. Upon arriving at MCO, DH listened to my explanation of how Disney bus drivers and Uber drivers aren’t the most reliable sources and have been known to bend the truth. Also, that Disney can’t even maintain its current monorail and they certainly weren’t going to incur that massive cost.
> 
> Well, I’m certianly wondering now if I’ll have to eat my words.. still seems far fetched but who knows?


I believe at one point there was a plan for rail to connect to WDW but that’s not happening at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! I hope you have a wonderful day with family and friends.


----------



## Emperor Maus

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> With the recent layoffs it is expected there will be a reshuffling/shakeup in leadership regarding the parks and resorts. Expect departures and people moving around.



Here's to hoping Chapek is booted.


----------



## rteetz

Emperor Maus said:


> Here's to hoping Chapek is booted.


I don’t think this involves him. I’m thinking this is more like park VPs and stuff like that.


----------



## Emperor Maus

The illusion of change then. Bummer. 

I suppose that's to be expected.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! I hope you have a wonderful day with family and friends.



Thankful for all you do around here, rteez!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Emperor Maus said:


> Here's to hoping Chapek is booted.



I’m not the biggest fan of Chapek as he’s a merchandise guy but I feel he’s better than say Meg Crofton


----------



## crazy4wdw

Box Office Mojo is estimating CoCo will make $70 million over the five day holiday weekend.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I will admit that as long as it's not that you are sitting in a non-moving shaking car and watching a screen I would really look forward to this. However, if Universal holds pattern, you'll be sitting in a shaking car watching a screen.



Isn't it basically the same group of people who will be heading to star wars land?


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Box Office Mojo is estimating CoCo will make $70 million over the five day holiday weekend.



That's not great.


----------



## Ambehnke

********** said:


> That's not great.


It was SOOO good. I don’t feel like it was advertised well around us though. I had several people ask me “who’s Coco?” When I told them “the kids and I are going to see Coco.”


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Ambehnke said:


> It was SOOO good. I don’t feel like it was advertised well around us though. I had several people ask me “who’s Coco?” When I told them “the kids and I are going to see Coco.”



Agreed that it deserves to do better than this.  Wonderful film!


----------



## writerguyfl

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> In May, we took an Uber back to MCO. Our driver claimed to be a full time imangineer who just liked driving Uber on the weekends to pick up extra cash and meet different people. He explained that Disney was working with the city of Orlando on a way to expand the monorail all the way to MCO. He claimed US was begging to be let in on the system. My husband listened wide-eyed as he took it all in while my eyes were internally rolling. Upon arriving at MCO, DH listened to my explanation of how Disney bus drivers and Uber drivers aren’t the most reliable sources and have been known to bend the truth. Also, that Disney can’t even maintain its current monorail and they certainly weren’t going to incur that massive cost.



There have been multiple rail systems proposed for Orlando.  As far as I know, only one ever included Walt Disney World in their plans.  Here's a brief summary:

*Florida High Speed Rail*: The high speed rail line was supposed to connect the Orlando area with Tampa.  There were several different routes proposed.  One started at the Orlando International Airport (MCO), stopped at Walt Disney World (with Disney donating the land in exchange for the stop on the route), and continued to Tampa.  The second stage would have connected Orlando with South Florida and/or Jacksonville.  The federal government was prepared to give Florida over $2 billion in categorical funds to partially fund the project.  In 2011, Governor Rick Scott killed the project.  All that money was redistributed to other high speed rail projects in other states.  I do not believe that Universal or the International Drive (I-Drive) area was ever included in any of the proposed routes for the high speed rail line.
*SunRail*: This is the government-funded commuter rail system in the greater Orlando area.  Currently, there is only one line.  It runs roughly north/south from Debary, through Downtown Orlando, to Sand Lake Road (about 5 miles from MCO).  It is a true commuter rail system because it only operates on weekdays.  This line does not enter any of the tourist areas like I-Drive.
*Maglev*: This is a proposed rail line using maglev technology that would connect the airport (MCO) with the Orange County Convention Center (on I-Drive).  It is to be privately funded.  However, I believe this project is dead.  A similar route operating via more traditional light rail was supposed to use a similar route.  The last article I read about it stated it was due to begin operations at the end of 2017.  Since it doesn't exist, I'm guessing the light rail version of this route is also dead.
*Brightline*: Formerly known as "All Aboard Florida", the Brightline is a four-stop line between Miami and Orlando.  The initial three stations should be operational soon.  Those stations are Downtown Miami, Downtown Fort Lauderdale, and Downtown West Palm Beach.  The final station will be the Orlando International Airport (MCO) at the Intermodal station mentioned in the linked article.  Brightline is privately funded.

Sources:
Florida High Speed Rail: https://www.upi.com/Florida-rejects-funds-for-high-speed-rail/62511297895389/
SunRail: http://www.sunrail.com/
Maglev: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-orlando-airport-light-rail-20151209-story.html
Brightline: https://gobrightline.com/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

writerguyfl said:


> There have been multiple rail systems proposed for Orlando.  As far as I know, only one ever included Walt Disney World in their plans.  Here's a brief summary:
> 
> *Florida High Speed Rail*: The high speed rail line was supposed to connect the Orlando area with Tampa.  There were several different routes proposed.  One started at the Orlando International Airport (MCO), stopped at Walt Disney World (with Disney donating the land in exchange for the stop on the route), and continued to Tampa.  The second stage would have connected Orlando with South Florida and/or Jacksonville.  The federal government was prepared to give Florida over $2 billion in categorical funds to partially fund the project.  In 2011, Governor Rick Scott killed the project.  All that money was redistributed to other high speed rail projects in other states.  I do not believe that Universal or the International Drive (I-Drive) area was ever included in any of the proposed routes for the high speed rail line.
> *SunRail*: This is the government-funded commuter rail system in the greater Orlando area.  Currently, there is only one line.  It runs roughly north/south from Debary, through Downtown Orlando, to Sand Lake Road (about 5 miles from MCO).  It is a true commuter rail system because it only operates on weekdays.  This line does not enter any of the tourist areas like I-Drive.
> *Maglev*: This is a proposed rail line using maglev technology that would connect the airport (MCO) with the Orange County Convention Center (on I-Drive).  It is to be privately funded.  However, I believe this project is dead.  A similar route operating via more traditional light rail was supposed to use a similar route.  The last article I read about it stated it was due to begin operations at the end of 2017.  Since it doesn't exist, I'm guessing the light rail version of this route is also dead.
> *Brightline*: Formerly known as "All Aboard Florida", the Brightline is a four-stop line between Miami and Orlando.  The initial three stations should be operational soon.  Those stations are Downtown Miami, Downtown Fort Lauderdale, and Downtown West Palm Beach.  The final station will be the Orlando International Airport (MCO) at the Intermodal station mentioned in the linked article.  Brightline is privately funded.
> 
> Sources:
> Florida High Speed Rail: https://www.upi.com/Florida-rejects-funds-for-high-speed-rail/62511297895389/
> SunRail: http://www.sunrail.com/
> Maglev: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-orlando-airport-light-rail-20151209-story.html
> Brightline: https://gobrightline.com/



Thank you for sharing this! As Californians, we don’t know the history of public transport/light rails within Florida and this helped. Guess my assumption that the driver was just pulling stuff out of the air wasn’t entirely true! Thanks again


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Disney, Demi Lovato, and Idina Menzel are being sued over the famous song from Frozen..."Let it Go!"*

This just seems like one of those lawsuits that won't go far.

http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/23/frozen-lawsuit-let-it-go-demi-lovato-walt-disney-co/


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> That's not great.


It’s beating out Justice League. I don’t think anyone expected it to be a major blockbuster. It won’t be one of Pixar’s worst performers either though.


----------



## osully

crazy4wdw said:


> Box Office Mojo is estimating CoCo will make $70 million over the five day holiday weekend.



I really believe it should be higher.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News/Rumor
*
Mario/Donkey Kong supposedly NOT going into Universal Orlando after all....


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Mario/Donkey Kong supposedly NOT going into Universal Orlando after all....


I’m not familiar with TPUs track record but I’m not so sure Pokemon is true. I know many are thinking these blue prints/permits are a bit small for Mario/Donkey Kong however I’ve heard to think vertically in terms of this rumored land as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Mario/Donkey Kong supposedly NOT going into Universal Orlando after all....





rteetz said:


> I’m not familiar with TPUs track record but I’m not so sure Pokemon is true. I know many are thinking these blue prints/permits are a bit small for Mario/Donkey Kong however I’ve heard to think vertically in terms of this rumored land as well.



I will say there is a bit of logic in using smaller properties in the existing parks and saving the big names and signature attractions for the new park

Not saying I think this update is true or not more just if it is true it makes sense to me as to why given the recent land purchase that wasn't complete when those first plans leaked out


----------



## TwoMisfits

********** said:


> That's not great.



For its $225M production budget (see Deadline for the data), nah, it's not...just like JL, it's gonna need better box office performance to be considered a success than these weekend numbers are indicating, especially since China is off to a slower start...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> For its $225M production budget (see Deadline for the data), nah, it's not...just like JL, it's gonna need better box office performance to be considered a success than these weekend numbers are indicating, especially since China is off to a slower start...


Broke records in Mexico.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Broke records in Mexico.



Yes, but Mexico is one country...just like JL (which broke records in Brazil), one small country isn't enough for profitability when you have high budgets...you need to hit in a lot of places for a lot of money...

Just like Thor 3 did...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

What is JL? I’m having trouble because I keep thinking Jurassic something or Jungle something. Sorry!


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Yes, but Mexico is one country...just like JL (which broke records in Brazil), one small country isn't enough for profitability when you have high budgets...you need to hit in a lot of places for a lot of money...
> 
> Just like Thor 3 did...


I know. From what I’ve heard since I haven’t seen it yet it seems to be a more adult/teen film meaning not so much a little kid one. I know @TheMaxRebo said his kids enjoyed it though. Based what I’ve seem on twitter people seem to love it just think it’s more adult-ish. I’m excited to see it though.


----------



## TwoMisfits

AGoofykindagirl said:


> What is JL? I’m having trouble because I keep thinking Jurassic something or Jungle something. Sorry!



Justice League...


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Thank you. Brain just isn’t working this morning!


----------



## mikeamizzle

I think it had been pretty widely predicted/known that Coco was not going to be a big box office success. 

Hence Disney bumping its release and not going all in to market the film. Not that this necessarily speaks to the film's quality in any way.


----------



## OKW Lover

Coco is getting some very good reviews.  
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/coco-disney-finally-gets-it-right-1060896

Planning on seeing it next week.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I know. From what I’ve heard since I haven’t seen it yet it seems to be a more adult/teen film meaning not so much a little kid one. I know @TheMaxRebo said his kids enjoyed it though. Based what I’ve seem on twitter people seem to love it just think it’s more adult-ish. I’m excited to see it though.



Just to share - even more than a lot of Pixar this just felt like a movie, not a kids movie.  It's not really scary at all but does deal a lot with growing old and dying and stuff like that.  There are definitely some funny part but not a ton of like straight up silly jokes or anything - a lot more laughter in the theater during the Frozen short than during Coco

Last thing, our theater wasn't very full - but it was a 4:10 showing and they had it playing in multiple theaters so not sure if it says too much but definitely not Star Wars lines or anything.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Just saw Coco with DD4. Amazing. Arrived at theater at 10:00am for 10:30am showing... left theater at 1pm... 3 hours for a 80 minute film. Didn't stay to see if there was an end credit scene.

The Olaf short was ok, but could have nixed a song or two and still have told the complete story.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Just saw Coco with DD4. Amazing. Arrived at theater at 10:00am for 10:30am showing... left theater at 1pm... 3 hours for a 80 minute film. Didn't stay to see if there was an end credit scene.
> 
> The Olaf short was ok, but could have nixed a song or two and still have told the complete story.



we looked up and apparently there wasn't really anything big post credits

Agree about both your takes - Coco was amazing and the Olaf short I thought was quite good but if they could have shed 5 minutes it would have been even better


----------



## Madteaparty001

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Just saw Coco with DD4. Amazing. Arrived at theater at 10:00am for 10:30am showing... left theater at 1pm... 3 hours for a 80 minute film. Didn't stay to see if there was an end credit scene.
> 
> The Olaf short was ok, but could have nixed a song or two and still have told the complete story.



Probably so they can promote a new christmas cd in time for the holidays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Just saw Coco with DD4. Amazing. Arrived at theater at 10:00am for 10:30am showing... left theater at 1pm... 3 hours for a 80 minute film. Didn't stay to see if there was an end credit scene.
> 
> The Olaf short was ok, but could have nixed a song or two and still have told the complete story.





Madteaparty001 said:


> Probably so they can promote a new christmas cd in time for the holidays.



knowing that the run time was 22 mins which seems the exact same as a 1/2 hour television show net of the commercials I really think this was intended to be a TV special that was converted to a theatrical release short to help promotion Coco


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> knowing that the run time was 22 mins which seems the exact same as a 1/2 hour television show net of the commercials I really think this was intended to be a TV special that was converted to a theatrical release short to help promotion Coco


It was originally made to be a TV special to air on ABC.


----------



## dina444444

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Just saw Coco with DD4. Amazing. Arrived at theater at 10:00am for 10:30am showing... left theater at 1pm... 3 hours for a 80 minute film. Didn't stay to see if there was an end credit scene.
> 
> The Olaf short was ok, but could have nixed a song or two and still have told the complete story.


There was no credit cookie.


----------



## Madteaparty001

TheMaxRebo said:


> knowing that the run time was 22 mins which seems the exact same as a 1/2 hour television show net of the commercials I really think this was intended to be a TV special that was converted to a theatrical release short to help promotion Coco



I don't doubt this, but the number of unnecessary songs (or more specifically unmemorable songs, in my opinion) alludes to sales I think. The soundtrack is already playing on spotify.


----------



## StrawberryChan

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Mario/Donkey Kong supposedly NOT going into Universal Orlando after all....



i kind of doubt this... the pokémon company is _very_ fickle about who uses their IP, and i honestly think there's not much potential for a pokémon land in that area (most i can see is generic kiddie rides?)

likewise, it'd be kind of strange not to have nintendo's flagship property in universal's flagship park. i'm unsure about this website's reputation, and obviously plans change, but i'd guess mario is going to be involved in some way at USF no matter what


----------



## umichigan10

StrawberryChan said:


> i kind of doubt this... the pokémon company is _very_ fickle about who uses their IP, and i honestly think there's not much potential for a pokémon land in that area (most i can see is generic kiddie rides?)
> 
> likewise, it'd be kind of strange not to have nintendo's flagship property in universal's flagship park. i'm unsure about this website's reputation, and obviously plans change, but i'd guess mario is going to be involved in some way at USF no matter what


What I’m curious of is if Mario does go to the studio park, what goes in the new park they’re inevitably building? Universal has almost always created attractions tied to IP, I’m just curious what acquisitions they’d look to make to stock that park up


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> I know. From what I’ve heard since I haven’t seen it yet it seems to be a more adult/teen film meaning not so much a little kid one. I know @TheMaxRebo said his kids enjoyed it though. Based what I’ve seem on twitter people seem to love it just think it’s more adult-ish. I’m excited to see it though.



We went to see it with another family (my Daughter is 9 and they have two daughters who are 8 and 9), we all loved it. The animation is beautiful and the story line does such a good job with the subject matter. The girls completely understood all of it - I don't think it is over kids' heads...maybe those that are even younger? I'm hoping that with the positive reviews more people will go see it - I agree that it didn't get the marketing push that other movies have gotten. Now...the Frozen (not so) short...was just okay to me. They should have just done it as a winter tv special or something...it was long enough when you factor in commercial breaks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> We went to see it with another family (my Daughter is 9 and they have two daughters who are 8 and 9), we all loved it. The animation is beautiful and the story line does such a good job with the subject matter. The girls completely understood all of it - I don't think it is over kids' heads...maybe those that are even younger? I'm hoping that with the positive reviews more people will go see it - I agree that it didn't get the marketing push that other movies have gotten. Now...the Frozen (not so) short...was just okay to me. They should have just done it as a winter tv special or something...it was long enough when you factor in commercial breaks.



Just as another data point, my kids as 8, 5 (almost 6), and 3 and they all enjoyed it.  The 3 year old was getting a bit fidgety by the end but that could have also been due to the 15 mins of previews and then the 22 min "short" before the movie as well

Not she if she (the youngest got is all) but even my son (the 5 year old) seemed really into it and didn't seem confused or anything


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I know. From what I’ve heard since I haven’t seen it yet it seems to be a more adult/teen film meaning not so much a little kid one. I know @TheMaxRebo said his kids enjoyed it though. Based what I’ve seem on twitter people seem to love it just think it’s more adult-ish. I’m excited to see it though.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to share - even more than a lot of Pixar this just felt like a movie, not a kids movie. It's not really scary at all but does deal a lot with growing old and dying and stuff like that. There are definitely some funny part but not a ton of like straight up silly jokes or anything - a lot more laughter in the theater during the Frozen short than during Coco



I agree with both of these.  It had a few funny moments but it wasn't theatre full of laughs but neither was the Frozen short so maybe it was just this audience.  Coco didn't seem like a kids movie and I was starting to get bored the first 1/3 or so of the movie.  It's one that I don't think I'll watch again and I certainly won't buy it, but it was good.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

"Ferrytale Fireworks Dessert Cruise" Returns to Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George Pushes Opening Date to Spring 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars VR experience coming to London

https://blooloop.com/news/star-wars-secrets-of-the-empire-2/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> "Ferrytale Fireworks Dessert Cruise" Returns to Walt Disney World


You know I’m really not impressed by many upcharges but I really don’t get this one. You can’t see the projections of HEA really unless you’re in Main Street (from my experience) so I don’t feel like you get the whole show atmosphere from the lagoon


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> You know I’m really not impressed by many upcharges but I really don’t get this one. You can’t see the projections of HEA really unless you’re in Main Street (from my experience) so I don’t feel like you get the whole show atmosphere from the lagoon


And this is on the ferry. I would much rather do a private cruise or the in park dessert party.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> And this is on the ferry. I would much rather do a private cruise or the in park dessert party.


Yeah exactly it’s what thousands of guests flow through everyday. Nothing against them but they have their purpose


----------



## dlavender

Finally got to experience pandora last night.  Really amazing atmosphere.  FOP is a phenomenal ride.  But as others before me have stated, that boat ride teeters on embarrassment.  I actually prefer the little mermaid ride.  I’m a little dumbfounded that they couldn’t put a better ride in there.  But the land and FOP are impressive.  

Just my .02


----------



## umichigan10

dlavender said:


> Finally got to experience pandora last night.  Really amazing atmosphere.  FOP is a phenomenal ride.  But as others before me have stated, that boat ride teeters on embarrassment.  I actually prefer the little mermaid ride.  I’m a little dumbfounded that they couldn’t put a better ride in there.  But the land and FOP are impressive.
> 
> Just my .02


I think embarrassment is harsh but underwhelming for sure


----------



## amberpi

dlavender said:


> Finally got to experience pandora last night.  Really amazing atmosphere.  FOP is a phenomenal ride.  But as others before me have stated, that boat ride teeters on embarrassment.  I actually prefer the little mermaid ride.  I’m a little dumbfounded that they couldn’t put a better ride in there.  But the land and FOP are impressive.
> 
> Just my .02



I liked the little boat ride, but it is just that


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I saw that in another thread. Looks like the dish I had (tastes like chicken) had a price increase if I remember correctly though it was only like $1 I think and the dish my husband had (beefy pasta) was nixed.


nooo the noodle bowl was delicious!!


----------



## Roxyfire

StrawberryChan said:


> i kind of doubt this... the pokémon company is _very_ fickle about who uses their IP, and i honestly think there's not much potential for a pokémon land in that area (most i can see is generic kiddie rides?)
> 
> likewise, it'd be kind of strange not to have nintendo's flagship property in universal's flagship park. i'm unsure about this website's reputation, and obviously plans change, but i'd guess mario is going to be involved in some way at USF no matter what



Agreed, plus I feel like if it's not in Japan, it won't be here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Coco LE magic band (I may have already ordered one)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coco LE magic band (I may have already ordered one)
> 
> View attachment 285097


You’re worse than me


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> I think embarrassment is harsh but underwhelming for sure



Honestly, I think a little boat ride in SWL of riding through Dagobah or something would have been an awesome addition. I'm total fan of all the Disney boat rides though. I mean, IASW and formerly Maelstrom, are very top faves.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Honestly, I think a little boat ride in SWL of riding through Dagobah or something would have been an awesome addition. I'm total fan of all the Disney boat rides though. I mean, IASW and formerly Maelstrom, are very top faves.



That is cute idea (though I guess they are going for a "new" planet but something similar would be fun

I actually really liked the river Journey ride - should have been a bit longer but I think there is enough going on that it is still good.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coco LE magic band (I may have already ordered one)
> 
> View attachment 285097


I may have to get one of these.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coco LE magic band (I may have already ordered one)
> 
> View attachment 285097


Sorry for the double post but does anyone know if there is currently a code available for free shipping through the shop parks app?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is cute idea (though I guess they are going for a "new" planet but something similar would be fun
> 
> I actually really liked the river Journey ride - should have been a bit longer but I think there is enough going on that it is still good.



We quite enjoyed it, though agree it's rather brief and doesn't deserve an hour+ wait (We FPd it.) Pretty sure within 2 years it will be a mostly walk-on ride though - FOP will be where it's at.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Sorry for the double post but does anyone know if there is currently a code available for free shipping through the shop parks app?



They have free shipping if you spend $75 but I didn't see anything available for free shipping if less than that though


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> They have free shipping if you spend $75 but I didn't see anything available for free shipping if less than that though


Ugh. Was trying to avoid having to buy other things to get the band to ship for free.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is cute idea (though I guess they are going for a "new" planet but something similar would be fun
> 
> I actually really liked the river Journey ride - should have been a bit longer but I think there is enough going on that it is still good.



Exactly! The whatever part from my post, but with the SW world building it seems like a slam dunk as they could have a blank canvas, fill it with a cool species or characters, increase capacity and give the little kid SW fans a ride.


----------



## iamfathom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars VR experience coming to London
> 
> https://blooloop.com/news/star-wars-secrets-of-the-empire-2/


Super excited by this, as we were planning on doing it when we went back in August, but I've booked this up for February and now I get a taste of a holiday experience closer to home which will keep me going until the holiday. Only downer is that the tickets are even more expensive in London ouch.

At the current exchange rate they work out as $44 vs $29.95, who would have ever thought Disney would actually be a cheaper option for something!


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> Honestly, I think a little boat ride in SWL of riding through Dagobah or something would have been an awesome addition. I'm total fan of all the Disney boat rides though. I mean, IASW and formerly Maelstrom, are very top faves.


My issue with the river ride stems from both length (very short) and a lack of physical sets. It just seems kinda lazy and makes me ask what the hell they spent all the budget on for the land


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Ugh. Was trying to avoid having to buy other things to get the band to ship for free.



For some reason the app still has me registered with an AP (even though I haven't had one since 2015) so the 20% for AP nearly covered the shipping for me


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> My issue with the river ride stems from both length (very short) and a lack of physical sets. It just seems kinda lazy and makes me ask what the hell they spent all the budget on for the land



It is too short, but I thought it was cute for what it was. I know the ride vehicles have gotten some flack, but I thought they were adorable. I have balance issues too and had no problems getting in and out either.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> It is too short, but I thought it was cute for what it was. I know the ride vehicles have gotten some flack, but I thought they were adorable. I have balance issues too and had no problems getting in and out either.


I just feel like it’d be a good third ride to a land, not a premier focus like it’s suppsoed to be. It really comes down to the hype and time surrounding it


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> I just feel like it’d be a good third ride to a land, not a premier focus like it’s suppsoed to be. It really comes down to the hype and time surrounding it



As beautiful as the Pandora land is, it could use a third ride to just feel like an entire land. I'd be happy with another boat ride telling a different bit of the story, like with the horses and land animals, or a trackless system going through the treetop flora/fauna. I had reserved judgment knowing that Avatar, the movie was beautiful and hoping they'd go with that, I'm really impressed with the land. It kinda bares out that Imagineering can do amazing things with the right world, no matter how weak the original source material may be story-wise. Personally, I'm looking forward to the rat ride and I've never seen that movie as the DLP ride looks so cute. Of course, there are a number of attractions I don't know the source material for and I'm sure tons of kids have never seen Peter Pan or Dumbo for instance. It's almost like the Imagineers know what they're doing


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> As beautiful as the Pandora land is, it could use a third ride to just feel like an entire land. I'd be happy with another boat ride telling a different bit of the story, like with the horses and land animals, or a trackless system going through the treetop flora/fauna. I had reserved judgment knowing that Avatar, the movie was beautiful and hoping they'd go with that, I'm really impressed with the land. It kinda bares out that Imagineering can do amazing things with the right world, no matter how weak the original source material may be story-wise. Personally, I'm looking forward to the rat ride and I've never seen that movie as the DLP ride looks so cute. Of course, there are a number of attractions I don't know the source material for and I'm sure tons of kids have never seen Peter Pan or Dumbo for instance. It's almost like the Imagineers know what they're doing


Yeah exactly, it’s really cool visually and the themings really well done, but it’s defi not made animal kingdom into a “complete” Park as it was intended to. I think a table service restaurant there would be cool as well


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah exactly, it’s really cool visually and the themings really well done, but it’s defi not made animal kingdom into a “complete” Park as it was intended to. I think a table service restaurant there would be cool as well



Agreed. I think Tiffin's/Nomad added a lot to the park en toto though. I didn't get to eat a full meal at Tiffin's, but I did have a couple of drinks and an app (a meal for me) at Nomad and thought it was excellent. Another ride and a full service restaurant would flush at Pandora for sure. Maybe it could be a treehouse restaurant.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> Agreed. I think Tiffin's/Nomad added a lot to the park en toto though. I didn't get to eat a full meal at Tiffin's, but I did have a couple of drinks and an app (a meal for me) at Nomad and thought it was excellent. Another ride and a full service restaurant would flush at Pandora for sure. Maybe it could be a treehouse restaurant.


I remember when tiffins was touted as having “views of pandora” and from what I gather it has nothing of the sort.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> For some reason the app still has me registered with an AP (even though I haven't had one since 2015) so the 20% for AP nearly covered the shipping for me


Yeah. I have to decide if I’m going to bite that bullet or not lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 25th Anniversary to one of my favorite Disney animated movies, Aladdin! *


----------



## jlundeen

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Happy 25th Anniversary to one of my favorite Disney animated movies, Aladdin! *


WOW...25 years...how can that be....it seems like my kids (and me, too!!) watched that movie over and over, but I guess since they are now parents themselves, it must have been a while ago!  HA HA


----------



## amcc

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah exactly it’s what thousands of guests flow through everyday. Nothing against them but they have their purpose


P
And hate to even bring it up, but the last couple of times (before the prty began), there have been roaches (more than just a random one) on the ferry by virtue of where they dock. Can only imagine what the crumbs attract now.


----------



## umichigan10

amcc said:


> P
> And hate to even bring it up, but the last couple of times (before the prty began), there have been roaches (more than just a random one) on the ferry by virtue of where they dock. Can only imagine what the crumbs attract now.


I saw a rat in the contemporary parking lot walking to the MK last year. It’s what happens when you get thousands of people together in one place generating food and waste.

But to your point it’s mass transit that’s what you get. Which puzzles me more and more why anyone would wanna pay an exuberant sum to eat desserts on it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Remodeled Speedway Gas Station Opens Near Disney’s Boardwalk Resort, Hollywood Studios


----------



## crazy4wdw

Imagineering Shanghai Disneyland's Tomorrowland:


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Imagineering Shanghai Disneyland's Tomorrowland:


I love this. This is exactly the type of stuff I want to do as a career.


----------



## TomServo27

crazy4wdw said:


> Imagineering Shanghai Disneyland's Tomorrowland:


I really like the use of multi level walkways is there any indication they will be doing some of this around Tron at MK.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> I really like the use of multi level walkways is there any indication they will be doing some of this around Tron at MK.


Sort of. The entry way into Tron will be elevated but not quite like this.


----------



## jlundeen

crazy4wdw said:


> Imagineering Shanghai Disneyland's Tomorrowland:


Is it my imagination or does this remind anybody else of the Tomorrowland movie?


----------



## rteetz

Coco is performing well so far 

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/box-office-coco-justice-league-1202622771/


----------



## writerguyfl

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Thank you for sharing this! As Californians, we don’t know the history of public transport/light rails within Florida and this helped. Guess my assumption that the driver was just pulling stuff out of the air wasn’t entirely true! Thanks again



You're welcome.  Mass transit in urban areas is a small part of my dissertation work, so I keep up to date on big projects.  (I'm also a Florida resident and I used to work at Disney World.)

For guests flying in, a light rail/monorail line between the Orlando International Airport and Disney World would not a positive.  It would require guests to make multiple transfers.  You'd have to 1) take the automated train from the gate to the main terminal, 2) take a different automated train to the Intermodal Transportation Terminal currently under construction, 3) transfer to the light rail/monorail line to get to the Disney World station, and 4) transfer to a Disney bus to get to your resort.

As it works today, Disney's Magical Express service is far more convenient.


----------



## jlundeen

writerguyfl said:


> You're welcome.  Mass transit in urban areas is a small part of my dissertation work, so I keep up to date on big projects.  (I'm also a Florida resident and I used to work at Disney World.)
> 
> For guests flying in, a light rail/monorail line between the Orlando International Airport and Disney World would not a positive.  It would require guests to make multiple transfers.  You'd have to 1) take the automated train from the gate to the main terminal, 2) take a different automated train to the Intermodal Transportation Terminal currently under construction, 3) transfer to the light rail/monorail line to get to the Disney World station, and 4) transfer to a Disney bus to get to your resort.
> 
> As it works today, Disney's Magical Express service is far more convenient.


This has always been something that "sounded good on paper."  I remember hearing about it decades ago, but seeing it spelled out like writerguyfl did above really shows the difference between reality and what seemed to be "a good idea."  I'm happy to take that comfy DME bus and not worry about schlepping luggage around or worrying about making connections to several different trains, thank you very much.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Coco is performing well so far
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/box-office-coco-justice-league-1202622771/



Hopefully the great word of mouth and reviews the film has been getting will help out going forward into December at the box office. My guess is that they will.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

My only concern is the diminishing returns Disney is getting from their Thanksgiving animated offerings.  Coco came in 11 million under Moana which had already come in 11 million less than Frozen.

Loved the film, though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> My only concern is the diminishing returns Disney is getting from their Thanksgiving animated offerings.  Coco came in 11 million under Moana which had already come in 11 million less than Frozen.
> 
> Loved the film, though!



I do think expectations are different for a "princess" vs a "non-princess" film - seems like it is tracking ahead of expectations - but I do see your point


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think expectations are different for a "princess" vs a "non-princess" film - seems like it is tracking ahead of expectations - but I do see your point



Also, it's rumored to be significantly more expensive than those two films with a production budget of 225 million compared to 150 million for Frozen and Moana.  Breaking even may be tough.


----------



## skier_pete

Coco is a bit of a "hard sell" as it is not clearly a princess movie or a familiar property (sequel) so though $70 million is not great, the good word of mouth bodes well. It's got a couple weeks before "Star Wars" hits, and not a ton of competition.  Ferdinand is the only other animated movie coming out on the holiday (on the 15th), so CoCo could do pretty well. However, Moana did $248 million domestic, so based on the down beat, Looks to me like Coco will be around $200 million domestic.  Not bad, but not big box office. Certainly better than "The Good Dinosaur" at $123 million (which to it's credit deserved the lousy box office because it stunk) and "Cars 3" at $153 million.  On the bright side both Wreck-It-Ralph and Big Hero Six did around $200 million domestic, so it's certainly not a "blockbuster" but should qualify as a "hit". (Inside Out did $350 million as a comparison for a truly successful original animated movie.)

I don't want anyone to think I am "Pooh Poohing" Coco, I want it to be succesful because I want more great ORIGINAL animated movies out of Pixar. The fact that it beats Cars 3 - which had a cushy summer slot - gives them good reason to push for more original content. We literally have to wait another 2.5 years (minimum) for the next ORIGINAL Disney OR Pixar movie. Yes that's right 2020. Hopefully success here will get them cranking on some of these ideas.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

It’s also worth noting that Coco has already been a smash in Mexico and it appears that it’s going to be the first ever Pixar movie to resonate with the Chinese market. There was an article about how Coco had a 270% box office increase overnight in China! And if it does well in China, that could easily make up for any breakeven shortfall domestically.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Coco is a bit of a "hard sell" as it is not clearly a princess movie or a familiar property (sequel) so though $70 million is not great, the good word of mouth bodes well. It's got a couple weeks before "Star Wars" hits, and not a ton of competition.  Ferdinand is the only other animated movie coming out on the holiday (on the 15th), so CoCo could do pretty well. However, Moana did $248 million domestic, so based on the down beat, Looks to me like Coco will be around $200 million domestic.  Not bad, but not big box office. Certainly better than "The Good Dinosaur" at $123 million (which to it's credit deserved the lousy box office because it stunk) and "Cars 3" at $153 million.  On the bright side both Wreck-It-Ralph and Big Hero Six did around $200 million domestic, so it's certainly not a "blockbuster" but should qualify as a "hit". (Inside Out did $350 million as a comparison for a truly successful original animated movie.)
> 
> I don't want anyone to think I am "Pooh Poohing" Coco, I want it to be succesful because I want more great ORIGINAL animated movies out of Pixar. The fact that it beats Cars 3 - which had a cushy summer slot - gives them good reason to push for more original content. We literally have to wait another 2.5 years (minimum) for the next ORIGINAL Disney OR Pixar movie. Yes that's right 2020. Hopefully success here will get them cranking on some of these ideas.


Agreed with all you said. I never really see Pixar movies in the theaters anymore but I’m debating seeing coco in order to support original ideas


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> It’s also worth noting that Coco has already been a smash in Mexico and it appears that it’s going to be the first ever Pixar movie to resonate with the Chinese market. There was an article about how Coco had a 270% box office increase overnight in China! And if it does well in China, that could easily make up for any breakeven shortfall domestically.



Yeah it's doing well in China(who would have thought), but studios only get 25% of the gross in that country so it has to really be a smash to really bring Disney significant revenue.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Yeah it's doing well in China(who would have thought), but studios only get 25% of the gross in that country so it has to really be a smash to really bring Disney significant revenue.



Got it, makes sense. Well we’ll see! Yeah at first it was really surprising to me but then it occurred to me that similar cultural values of family and honoring ancestors might be the relatable factor?


----------



## MommaBerd

Just got done seeing Coco and we all enjoyed it SO much! I really hope it picks up steam due to word of mouth!



PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Got it, makes sense. Well we’ll see! Yeah at first it was really surprising to me but then it occurred to me that similar cultural values of family and honoring ancestors might be the relatable factor?



I recently learned the Chinese have a similar holiday called Tomb Sweeping where they traditionally visit their ancestors graves to clean them up and bring them gifts or representations of gifts for them to have in the after life.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Coco LE magic band (I may have already ordered one)
> 
> View attachment 285097


Saw the movie earlier today... I think I am in for one too!


----------



## MissGina5

dina444444 said:


> Ugh. Was trying to avoid having to buy other things to get the band to ship for free.


wait til cyber monday!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Work Begins on Pedestrian Bridge Near the Universal Orlando Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Road Work Continues to Take Place Throughout Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: It’s All About The Candy Canes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Christmas Offerings, End of “Disney in the Stars” Fireworks at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update: It’s All About The Candy Canes



I'm weirdly fascinated by this candy cane business at DLR, may be because I'm completely powerless over expensive handmade things. What a cool tradition. I wish we could order them!


----------



## eXo

writerguyfl said:


> You're welcome.  Mass transit in urban areas is a small part of my dissertation work, so I keep up to date on big projects.  (I'm also a Florida resident and I used to work at Disney World.)
> 
> For guests flying in, a light rail/monorail line between the Orlando International Airport and Disney World would not a positive.  It would require guests to make multiple transfers.  You'd have to 1) take the automated train from the gate to the main terminal, 2) take a different automated train to the Intermodal Transportation Terminal currently under construction, 3) transfer to the light rail/monorail line to get to the Disney World station, and 4) transfer to a Disney bus to get to your resort.
> 
> As it works today, Disney's Magical Express service is far more convenient.



Step 1 has to be done with the magic express as well.

Step 2 would take no longer than the amount of time you spend in line waiting for the magic express. Both times I have used the ME I have waited between 20-30 minutes to board. The train transport could actually be quicker in that regard.

Step 3 is the equivalent of boarding the magic express.

Step 4 is the only additional step, assuming you don't get super lucky and happen to get to the ME boarding areas right as your bus loads AND it happens to have room for you. In which case you would be able to eliminate the comparison in step two. But honestly, is this any worse than sitting on the magic express while they go to multiple resorts to drop people off before yours? I'd rather make one transfer and go straight to my resort versus driving to multiple others.

Considering however the ME has to deal with traffic issues, a train suddenly has benefits that I don't see mentioned here.. Even without traffic a train would be able to make it to Disney World much quicker than the M.E., which in turn would make up for the extra transfer.

I'm not saying it solves all the problems and makes it a seemless experience, but I do think you are under selling it here and ignoring problems inherent to the ME.


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> Am i the only one that feels like these projection shows have sort of reached saturation? I mean it was really cool at first with the MK show, and then the AK one is neat but not worth going out of your way, but now we have 4 in WDW (There's both the fireworks shows and the ToT show at DHS - so 2 in one park.) and now this one. I find that I already don't really want to go out of my way to see them, but it's more of an "if I'm in the area" thing. I could well be in the minority though, I am on many things.



We just got back last night, and I have to agree with this. 

We watched the projection show on tower of terror, then a short one on the Hollywood theater (celebrate the movies or something), then Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.  Later that night we were in AK, and saw the one on the tree of life.  I'm sure seeing 4 in one night adds to the fatigue, but I'm projection showed out.


----------



## sachilles

dlavender said:


> We just got back last night, and I have to agree with this.
> 
> We watched the projection show on tower of terror, then a short one on the Hollywood theater (celebrate the movies or something), then Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.  Later that night we were in AK, and saw the one on the tree of life.  I'm sure seeing 4 in one night adds to the fatigue, but I'm projection showed out.


Welllllll, we don't have one on spaceship earth yet. That really strikes me as odd, given Mikey was on it early on. Seems like more natural fit. Then again maybe when the Riviera is up, you might actually see a projection on SSE from there.


----------



## amberpi

sachilles said:


> Welllllll, we don't have one on spaceship earth yet. That really strikes me as odd, given Mikey was on it early on. Seems like more natural fit. Then again maybe when the Riviera is up, you might actually see a projection on SSE from there.



I hope they leave it alone. It's perfect in its natural form, it definitely doesn't need the green guy on it. Now if they wanted to expand SW to Epcot and make SSE into the death star for SW Days, I could live with that

Maybe they can do a projection on the Riveria we could see from Epcot?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
HoP to open before Christmas

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-presidents-to-reopen-before-christmas.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> HoP to open before Christmas
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-presidents-to-reopen-before-christmas.htm


You have no idea how happy this makes me that I'll be able to see it on my upcoming trip! I love this show so much! 

Just waiting for an official opening announcement now...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I hope they leave it alone. It's perfect in its natural form, it definitely doesn't need the green guy on it. Now if they wanted to expand SW to Epcot and make SSE into the death star for SW Days, I could live with that
> 
> Maybe they can do a projection on the Riveria we could see from Epcot?



they've done it in the past:


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> they've done it in the past:


We were there last year when they did this, but it was an invitation only event. I was bummed.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> they've done it in the past:



I would definitely pay for this.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> they've done it in the past:



Ha!  your picture reminded me of this one...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News/Rumour:*

Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger

Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter


----------



## Tiki Birdland

amberpi said:


> I'm completely powerless over expensive handmade things


The facebook posts are quite harsh on this. I'd hate to buy something I thought was made that day only to find out it had been made like 3 months prior!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Rumour:*
> 
> Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger
> 
> Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter


I am not thrilled. I hope they go outside the company. Chapek is all about IP and consumer products because that is his background.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am not thrilled. I hope they go outside the company. Chapek is all about IP and consumer products because that is his background.



yeah, the optimistic part of me wants to focus on all the expansion they are doing to the parks and his work on Shanghai Disney - that he seems to "think big" - which I think is good

But I agree, not ideal (though I think could be worse)


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I am not thrilled. I hope they go outside the company. Chapek is all about IP and consumer products because that is his background.





TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the optimistic part of me wants to focus on all the expansion they are doing to the parks and his work on Shanghai Disney - that he seems to "think big" - which I think is good
> 
> But I agree, not ideal (though I think could be worse)



I'd really like to see them go back to a co-CEO structure where you had a leader (Walt) and a manager (Roy).  Big companies are typically over-managed and under-led.  Probably won't ever happen again, but you get one person for the ideas and another person handling the books.  A boy can dream.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I'd really like to see them go back to a co-CEO structure where you had a leader (Walt) and a manager (Roy).  Big companies are typically over-managed and under-led.  Probably won't ever happen again, but you get one person for the ideas and another person handling the books.  A boy can dream.


Or Eisner and Wells. Disney worked really well in that structure.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Rumour:*
> 
> Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger
> 
> Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter



Honestly, the article doesn't say that he is THE choice, it says that he makes sense, but doesn't indicate that Disney is doing anything to name him.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

mikepizzo said:


> I'd really like to see them go back to a co-CEO structure where you had a leader (Walt) and a manager (Roy).  Big companies are typically over-managed and under-led.  Probably won't ever happen again, but you get one person for the ideas and another person handling the books.  A boy can dream.


I agree, but I don't see it happening in a publicly held company. They need just one figurehead to blame if stock price falls or doesn't go up fast enough.

Now, privately held companies... They indeed employ this tactic (As Walt/Roy did before their 1957 IPO as well as maintained until Walt's death in 1966).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> I agree, but I don't see it happening in a publicly held company. They need just one figurehead to blame if stock price falls or doesn't go up fast enough.
> 
> Now, privately held companies... They indeed employ this tactic (As Walt/Roy did before their 1957 IPO as well as maintained until Walt's death in 1966).



Well, it worked with Eisner/Wells and they had been a publically traded company.  Whether that situation or Walt/Roy there definitely was a clear #1 and that is who the street would blame ... it's more that it seems to work best with a #1 that thinks big and with bold, creative ideas, and then a strong #2 that makes the financials work


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it worked with Eisner/Wells and they had been a publically traded company.  Whether that situation or Walt/Roy there definitely was a clear #1 and that is who the street would blame ... it's more that it seems to work best with a #1 that thinks big and with bold, creative ideas, and then a strong #2 that makes the financials work


Even if Disney had a COO which Iger was before he became CEO/Chairman. Having a 1 and 2 often works well with a company like Disney.


----------



## Lee Matthews

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Rumour:*
> 
> Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger
> 
> Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter



Hmmm, not sure how I feel.

He’s a Disney guy and been around for a while. I’d prefer that over someone new brought in. I think Theme Park investment would be good under him but what worries me is that I think he would saturate every IP to death without coming up with anything new.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> HoP to open before Christmas
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-presidents-to-reopen-before-christmas.htm



I'd be curious to see more on this - WDWMagic only cites sources close to the issue, and a couple other news reports from a quick Google search cite WDWMagic as their source. None of my friends have seen any announcement in terms of scheduling/general posts on the HUB.

Not saying I doubt their source, more curious as to who it is.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> I'd be curious to see more on this - WDWMagic only cites sources close to the issue, and a couple other news reports from a quick Google search cite WDWMagic as their source. None of my friends have seen any announcement in terms of scheduling/general posts on the HUB.
> 
> Not saying I doubt their source, more curious as to who it is.


WDWMagic usually doesn't post anything unless they are certain. Unlike some other sites that post things as confirmed before they are.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party sold out for December 1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details regarding NBA Experience

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...tails-revealed-nba-experience-disney-springs/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details regarding NBA Experience
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...tails-revealed-nba-experience-disney-springs/



Yep. Still rating my interest in this concept at absolute 0...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details regarding NBA Experience
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...tails-revealed-nba-experience-disney-springs/





jknezek said:


> Yep. Still rating my interest in this concept at absolute 0...



After reading this article, I'm actually excited for the interactive experiences but I am a huge sports fan so this should interest me. I still wanna see some new concept art showcasing these experiences and see how much the ticket will cost.


----------



## saskdw

jknezek said:


> Yep. Still rating my interest in this concept at absolute 0...



Mine is still about an 8 out of 10.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> Yep. Still rating my interest in this concept at absolute 0...



I don't know - a whole section devoted to the "Locker Room"?  My interest may be -5. (Of course I grew up 5 minutes from the basketball hall of fame and never went, so that sets my bar pretty low.)


----------



## nkmorgan87

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> HoP to open before Christmas
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-of-presidents-to-reopen-before-christmas.htm



Do you think this is similar to Splash Mountain where it will open for the holiday season and then close back down?


----------



## rteetz

nkmorgan87 said:


> Do you think this is similar to Splash Mountain where it will open for the holiday season and then close back down?


No, this has been closed since January. No reason for it to close again.


----------



## sachilles

I've yet to go to the HOP, but have intended to every time. Went into carousel of progress for the first time on our last trip 2 years ago(and our son who was 7 loved it.
I was beginning to wonder if it would ever re-open. It might be a one and done, but I feel like I have to go in at least one time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pre-Parade Marches Coming to Magic Kingdom in December


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> From the Disney Channel Holiday special
> 
> View attachment 285537 View attachment 285538 View attachment 285539 View attachment 285540 View attachment 285541 View attachment 285542 View attachment 285543 View attachment 285544 View attachment 285548


----------



## Pete M

sachilles said:


> I've yet to go to the HOP, but have intended to every time. Went into carousel of progress for the first time on our last trip 2 years ago(and our son who was 7 loved it.
> I was beginning to wonder if it would ever re-open. It might be a one and done, but I feel like I have to go in at least one time.



if you do go to see it (and admittedly they might change this with the new show) my favorite part was always watching the presidents in the background conversing with each other while the attention was elsewhere.    I also like watching Melvin, Buff, and Max carrying on during the country bears show.  I'm weird like that.  just can't get enough of the attention to detail that disney brings.


----------



## writerguyfl

eXo said:


> Considering however the ME has to deal with traffic issues, a train suddenly has benefits that I don't see mentioned here.. Even without traffic a train would be able to make it to Disney World much quicker than the M.E., which in turn would make up for the extra transfer.
> 
> I'm not saying it solves all the problems and makes it a seemless experience, but I do think you are under selling it here and ignoring problems inherent to the ME.



The only train that included Walt Disney World in the proposals was the high speed rail line, which is a heavy rail.  That type of rail would be scheduled.  To make economic sense, the schedule would be set to maximize the number of passengers.  Running it empty would only lose money.  That's basically true to any rail line.  They are expensive to operate.

As such, it wouldn't be a short wait at the airport.  Best case scenario would be once per hour during the day.  Your wait would be longer during at other times.  Since you would still have to wait to board a resort-specific bus at the Walt Disney World station, the entire process would be much longer than what happens today.

The most economically beneficial way to connect a single point (the airport) many disparate points (all the resorts) is a bus rapid transit (BRT) system.  BRT systems are buses that operate in their own dedicated (or semi-dedicated) lanes.  The dedicated lane allows buses to bypass normal traffic most of the way.  Once they arrive at Disney World, the buses exit onto "normal" roads to get to the final destination.  That's the fastest method possible with the fewest number of transfers.

If Disney really wanted to improve the arrival/departure experience, they'd pay to have a BRT installed on State Road 417 and World Center Parkway/Epcot Center Drive.  Doing that would solve the traffic issues.  Of course, that would cost money to fix a problem for which most guests probably don't blame Disney.

BRT routes are cheaper to build and operate compared to light rail and heavy rail lines.  It can be hard to get good averages, as project costs can vary greatly based on local conditions.  Estimated costs to build: BRT is $20 million per mile; Light rail is $40-200 million per mile; Heavy rail is $250 million to $1 billion plus per mile.  The average BRT line cost about $120/hour to run.  Light rail clocks in at $230/hour.  [Unfortunately, I can't find a well-sourced estimate on the cost per hour to run heavy rail.]

Finally, I think it's important to note that Disney never intended to directly spend any money on a rail line.  They intended to donate land along the I-4 corridor for the Walt Disney World station.  Additionally, I believe all of this was happening before Disney's Magical Express was operational.  If the high speed rail line was built, I'm certainly Disney would have used it to their advantage.  But as it currently stands, I don't see Disney spending money on a BRT line just to improve the arrival/departure experience.  Doing that would be a major expense with little upside other than getting guests to their resort a few minutes earlier.

Sources:
https://www.thoughtco.com/bus-and-light-rail-costs-2798852
https://www.thoughtco.com/rail-transit-projects-costs-2798796
https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/pa750_web.pdf (note: pdf)


----------



## Emperor Maus

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Rumour:*
> 
> Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger
> 
> Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter



Commence puking


----------



## amalone1013

I will be so happy if Hall of Presidents is open for our weekend trip in 2.5 weeks. I had pretty much written it off as something we weren't going to see during our 13 month AP dates.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
James Cameron Admits 'Avatar 4' and '5' Aren't Guaranteed, Kate Winslet's Character Revealed

Here is the pertinent quote (edited out the one curse word):


			
				James Cameron said:
			
		

> _“Let’s face it, if AVATAR 2 and 3 don’t make enough money, there’s not going to be a 4 and 5. They’re fully encapsulated stories in and of themselves. It builds across the five films to a greater kind of meta narrative, but they’re fully formed films in their own right, unlike, say, The LORD OF THE RINGS trilogy, where you really just had to sort of go, “Oh, [expletive], all right, well I guess I better come back next year.” Even though that all worked and everybody did.”_


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details regarding NBA Experience
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/break...tails-revealed-nba-experience-disney-springs/



Am I the only one that noticed the words "Ticketed" in that article?  I thought this would be a tough sell, but it's going to be really tough if you need to pay just to enter (at least that's what it sounds like to me).


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the words "Ticketed" in that article?  I thought this would be a tough sell, but it's going to be really tough if you need to pay just to enter (at least that's what it sounds like to me).


DisneyQuest was ticketed. I can’t see everything there being free.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSLS said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the words "Ticketed" in that article?  I thought this would be a tough sell, but it's going to be really tough if you need to pay just to enter (at least that's what it sounds like to me).





rteetz said:


> DisneyQuest was ticketed. I can’t see everything there being free.



I agree - I mean, I assumed not all of it would be free, but that article reads that, other than the store and the restaurant, you have to pay just to get in.  i thought it might be you can get in and check out some of the museum type stuff but then pay to do some of the more attraction based things ... but guess not


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tiana's Riverboat Party Extended: Available Daily Dec. 23 - Dec. 31 and Select Dates Through Jan. 6


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> DisneyQuest was ticketed. I can’t see everything there being free.



Yes it was, but DisneyQuest A.) Appealed to a lot bigger demographic and B.) still failed (I know they didn't maintain it which was also a large part, but I would bet the price tag was a part of it as well).  I can see paying for experiences, but I was assuming it would be free to walk around and then pay some sort of money to do some of the experiences, and it may even have a few free ones.  You know, like walk on the court, see some lockers, and then you can pay for the really cool and innovative experiences.  If you have to pay to enter, I went from not really having much interest to a guarantee that I will never see the place.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> DisneyQuest was ticketed. I can’t see everything there being free.


DisneyQuest, at least when it was new, appealed to a similar audience to WDW in general. The games and attractions were general entertainment, the ability to build a theme park ride fit in with the WDW vacationer... an NBA experience appeals only to a subset of WDW guests. In other words, most WDW guests like rides and games, many WDW guests like sports, some like basketball, and some of those like the NBA. If you were doing a Venn diagram, the proportion of people who go to WDW that would be expected to like a DisneyQuest experience is significantly larger than the proportion expected to like an NBA experience. 

So yes, while both may require tickets, the odds of finding people willing to pay for those tickets while on vacation at WDW were larger when DisneyQuest was new than it will be when the NBA experience opens. That being said, DisneyQuest was an embarrassing flop... cough, Chicago, cough... and I expect in 20 years when they finally knock down this building after 15 years of non-investment it will be also.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> DisneyQuest, at least when it was new, appealed to a similar audience to WDW in general. The games and attractions were general entertainment, the ability to build a theme park ride fit in with the WDW vacationer... an NBA experience appeals only to a subset of WDW guests. In other words, most WDW guests like rides and games, many WDW guests like sports, some like basketball, and some of those like the NBA. If you were doing a Venn diagram, the proportion of people who go to WDW that would be expected to like a DisneyQuest experience is significantly larger than the proportion expected to like an NBA experience.
> 
> So yes, while both may require tickets, the odds of finding people willing to pay for those tickets while on vacation at WDW were larger when DisneyQuest was new than it will be when the NBA experience opens. That being said, DisneyQuest was an embarrassing flop... cough, Chicago, cough... and I expect in 20 years when they finally knock down this building after 15 years of non-investment it will be also.


I get it. I think though if Disney did not see a demographic that likes the NBA they wouldn't build this. You also have to think about the fact that Disney has a partner in this. The NBA is covering costs of some aspects and will likely invest in it to bring new things over the years to this place. DisneyQuest was purely Disney. Am I a big NBA fan? No absolutely not but I like great experiences and I will reserve judgment on this until I see what they do with the place.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I get it. I think though if Disney did not see a demographic that likes the NBA they wouldn't build this. You also have to think about the fact that Disney has a partner in this. The NBA is covering costs of some aspects and will likely invest in it to bring new things over the years to this place. DisneyQuest was purely Disney. Am I a big NBA fan? No absolutely not but I like great experiences and I will reserve judgment on this until I see what they do with the place.


Same here. It certainly wasn't my first choice for an attraction to replace DQ, but my son is a NBA fan, so I plan to visit at least once. Hopefully it will be fun and won't drain the wallet TOO much!


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tiana's Riverboat Party Extended: Available Daily Dec. 23 - Dec. 31 and Select Dates Through Jan. 6


That's it? We did this in October and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Moonlight Magic Events for 2018

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/moonlight-magic-events-2018-announced/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I get it. I think though if Disney did not see a demographic that likes the NBA they wouldn't build this. You also have to think about the fact that Disney has a partner in this. The NBA is covering costs of some aspects and will likely invest in it to bring new things over the years to this place. DisneyQuest was purely Disney. Am I a big NBA fan? No absolutely not but I like great experiences and I will reserve judgment on this until I see what they do with the place.


I have no doubt it will have some fans. And getting the NBA to pay for part is nice for Disney, but is it nice for the guest? How often have we lamented the sponsorship model at EPCOT? It's a model that doesn't really work. Things rarely get updated, and when they do, they get updated to the sponsors favor, not the guest. See Chevrolet's Test Track, sponsored by Chevrolet, using real Chevrolet tools to give guests a Chevrolet experience. Followed by a Chevrolet Fan Zone that exits into a Chevrolet Gift Shop where you can shop for all things Chevrolet. 

Look, I miss the concept of DisneyQuest when it was new. Since, say, 2005, it's been a rotting space so huzzah to Disney for putting something new there. I just think it's the wrong thing for the wrong reasons and every new piece of information that comes out simply reinforces that belief. Does that mean I think it will have no fans? Of course not. Even the new Imagination has some fans for some godawful reason. But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I get it. I think though if Disney did not see a demographic that likes the NBA they wouldn't build this. You also have to think about the fact that Disney has a partner in this. The NBA is covering costs of some aspects and will likely invest in it to bring new things over the years to this place. DisneyQuest was purely Disney. Am I a big NBA fan? No absolutely not but I like great experiences and I will reserve judgment on this until I see what they do with the place.



I definitely think there is an element to the place to be promotional/advertisement for the NBA and general and to get people into it - Disney (through ESPN) has so much invested in the NBA they need for it to be popular ... which I guess is why I am surprised not more of it is free.  You'd think they'd want to get people into the place and excited about it and for the NBA in general (and then have separate tickets for the attractions)


----------



## SureAsLiz

a4matte said:


> That's it? We did this in October and it was a lot of fun!



It's been running for a year now - I think this is the 3rd or 4th extension? It wasn't originally scheduled to go far into 2017 at all


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Moonlight Magic Events for 2018
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/moonlight-magic-events-2018-announced/


Yes! Finally going to be on property for one of these!


----------



## Lee Matthews

They should make the NBA experience ticket or free if you subscribe to ESPN Plus when it launches next year. Make some stuff exclusive to members


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> Yes! Finally going to be on property for one of these!



Me too! Well, the other side of town but close enough!


----------



## dclpluto

Capang said:


> Yes! Finally going to be on property for one of these!



Book in the morning the day it opens. I waited for when I got home from work thinking there wouldn’t be any problems and they were are booked up. This was for the dec Epcot ones. I was at the animal kingdom one in September it was great. Fop was a walk on the end of the night. I will be at the animal kingdom one next year on may 16. Yes I will definitely book in the morning.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Rumour:*
> 
> Chapek emerges as leader to replace Iger
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-emerges-as-strong-contender-to-succeed-iger
> 
> Not sure how I feel - guess better than a straight up bean counter



Would love if they could find a way to get Matt Ouimet back into the fold.


----------



## sachilles

The nba ticket thing, will probably have a voucher included with your "magic my way package". It's one of those things where a ticket will be required, but likely eveyone amd their mother will be able to get a free ticket. Only a few random folks will pay to get in. All done mostly to keep some of the riff raff out.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Moonlight Magic Events for 2018
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/moonlight-magic-events-2018-announced/



Aww...dang it.  Three trips in 2018 and none of them hit an event! Oh well, not the reason I bought DVC...


----------



## jlundeen

a4matte said:


> That's it? We did this in October and it was a lot of fun!


 

we did this also in early November, and it was really good! The deserts are the same run-of-the-mill cupcakes and sweets, but the vantage point to watch the parade was very nice. I still mourn the fact that they had to cut down all those beautiful trees in order to have this as an event, though.


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> I've yet to go to the HOP, but have intended to every time. Went into carousel of progress for the first time on our last trip 2 years ago(and our son who was 7 loved it.
> I was beginning to wonder if it would ever re-open. It might be a one and done, but I feel like I have to go in at least one time.



CoP has been a must do for us right from our first trip to WDW. Along with the nostalgia there is never a line up and great place to sit down out of the crowds for a few mins. 

Just like you HOP was something we always intended to do, but never did. We finally saw it last trip. I wouldn't wait in line for it, but if we were passing by and could just walk-in when the show was about to start we'd do it again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> we did this also in early November, and it was really good! The deserts are the same run-of-the-mill cupcakes and sweets, but the vantage point to watch the parade was very nice. I still mourn the fact that they had to cut down all those beautiful trees in order to have this as an event, though.



That's good to hear (about the view, not the trees) as I have seen a lot of speculation that it seemed like it would not give you a good view - but knowing it does makes it an attractive option to consider if ever running while we are there as it can get hot waiting out for the mid-day parade


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> CoP has been a must do for us right from our first trip to WDW. Along with the nostalgia there is never a line up and great place to sit down out of the crowds for a few mins.
> 
> Just like you HOP was something we always intended to do, but never did. We finally saw it last trip. I wouldn't wait in line for it, but if we were passing by and could just walk-in when the show was about to start we'd do it again.



I also enjoy getting the "Dad, you're embarrassing us!" stares from my kids as I sing along to "There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow!"


----------



## saskdw

LSLS said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the words "Ticketed" in that article?  I thought this would be a tough sell, but it's going to be really tough if you need to pay just to enter (at least that's what it sounds like to me).



The interactiv games section is ticketed. The store and restaurant are free to enter.

Sounds like some pretty cool attractions, I wouldn't expect to play for free.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also enjoy getting the "Dad, you're embarrassing us!" stares from my kids as I sing along to "There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow!"



HA!!! 

DW and I sing that song just to irritate our son as well....LOL


----------



## saskdw

LSLS said:


> Yes it was, but DisneyQuest A.) Appealed to a lot bigger demographic and B.) still failed (I know they didn't maintain it which was also a large part, but I would bet the price tag was a part of it as well).  I can see paying for experiences, but I was assuming it would be free to walk around and then pay some sort of money to do some of the experiences, and it may even have a few free ones.  You know, like walk on the court, see some lockers, and then you can pay for the really cool and innovative experiences.  If you have to pay to enter, I went from not really having much interest to a guarantee that I will never see the place.



If you weren't going to spend any money there they probably don't care


----------



## saskdw

JaxDad said:


> Same here. It certainly wasn't my first choice for an attraction to replace DQ, but my son is a NBA fan, so I plan to visit at least once. Hopefully it will be fun and won't drain the wallet TOO much!



I think the price point will be key.

If it's too high only the die hard NBA fans will pay for it. If it's priced right the people like me who aren't really an NBA fan, but are a huge sports fan will check it out.

Hopefully the restaurant/lounge turns out to be a great place to watch sports.


----------



## saskdw

Lee Matthews said:


> They should make the NBA experience ticket or free if you subscribe to ESPN Plus when it launches next year. Make some stuff exclusive to members



So it would be free for about 1/2 dozen people?


----------



## LSLS

saskdw said:


> If you weren't going to spend any money there they probably don't care



If it's free to see it, I would go check it out, and who knows, maybe something would make me want to drop some money (doubt it, but you never know).  No chance of that at this point.  I can't stand the NBA, and I certainly won't spend money just to get inside to see things.  I looked at it as people will come view it just to see what it is about and then you hope that makes people want to spend money on the attractions.  The NBA relies heavily on casual fans.  Casual fans will go check a place out and then could drop some money once inside.  I think a casual fan is less likely to pay to make this a specific destination.  Like I said, that is a killer for me.  I disagree with the business model they are employing.  In my mind, it's making an attraction with a narrow potential base even smaller.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

LSLS said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the words "Ticketed" in that article?  I thought this would be a tough sell, but it's going to be really tough if you need to pay just to enter (at least that's what it sounds like to me).


Well the College Basketball Experience isn't free.

Now granted college basketball here in my area has the attention especially with the Big 12 championship games played at the Sprint Center (which is connected to the College Basketball Experience).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> I think the price point will be key.
> 
> If it's too high only the die hard NBA fans will pay for it. If it's priced right the people like me who aren't really an NBA fan, but are a huge sports fan will check it out.
> 
> Hopefully the restaurant/lounge turns out to be a great place to watch sports.


Yeah I do think price point is key.

For the College Basketball Experience it's currently $12 for ages 4-17, $15 for ages 18-64, $11 for seniors and $11 for military. Now I know they may charge more because it's NBA sure but the price points of the College Basketball Experience aren't too bad really. Depending on where you park down there you could pay more to park than to get in (especially true on event days were parking could run you $20-$40). At least with Disney Springs the parking is currently free and there's resort transit that you can take if you're onsite if you want to. So hopefully the price points for NBA are reasonable enough.


----------



## jlundeen

Anyone heard any more rumors about whether or not Disney will extend the AP Dining discounts into next year?  It's supposed to end in December, but since Mickey's 50th birthday will be next year, I was kind of hoping that would maybe give them a reason to extend....  My AP expires the end of the year, and I'm really debating whether or not to renew....  If they kept the discounted dining from this year, it would really be more worth my while to renew.  

Yeah, I know, probably not, but still hoping.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Anyone heard any more rumors about whether or not Disney will extend the AP Dining discounts into next year?  It's supposed to end in December, but since Mickey's 50th birthday will be next year, I was kind of hoping that would maybe give them a reason to extend....  My AP expires the end of the year, and I'm really debating whether or not to renew....  If they kept the discounted dining from this year, it would really be more worth my while to renew.
> 
> Yeah, I know, probably not, but still hoping.


I hope they extend as I just bought one for next year.


----------



## nkosiek

saskdw said:


> The interactiv games section is ticketed. The store and restaurant are free to enter.
> 
> Sounds like some pretty cool attractions, I wouldn't expect to play for free.


This sounds like it's going to be a Dave & Buster's type thing. If so, I think that could work.


----------



## Dis_Fan

*NEWS:*

Infinity War trailer drops tomorrow. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2017/11...-war-directors-may-be-teasing-trailer-release


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Moonlight Magic Events for 2018
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/moonlight-magic-events-2018-announced/



Hmm... the dates for the Studios have me questioning a Memorial Day opening for TSL.


----------



## nkosiek

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Hmm... the dates for the Studios have me questioning a Memorial Day opening for TSL.


Why? What's 3 months after it would open. I don't think one has anything to do with the other.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

nkosiek said:


> Why? What's 3 months after it would open. I don't think one has anything to do with the other.



I guess that’s true, in my mind they would want to show the land off right away but they could always do previews like they did for Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I guess that’s true, in my mind they would want to show the land off right away but they could always do previews like they did for Pandora.


They will do it with previews.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Wrinkle in Time trailer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Trader Sams releasing Jingle Cruise Elephant mug

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...ar-releasing-jingle-cruise-elephant-mug-week/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Wrinkle in Time trailer



They played a trailer before Coco for this movie and I have to say that this one explains things a little better but still feels like a very confusing and convoluted plot ... trying to decide if I should read the book before seeing the movie or not


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trader Sams releasing Jingle Cruise Elephant mug
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...ar-releasing-jingle-cruise-elephant-mug-week/



why does DLR get all the nice things?!?!?!?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> why does DLR get all the nice things?!?!?!?


Because it’s DLR.


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> They played a trailer before Coco for this movie and I have to say that this one explains things a little better but still feels like a very confusing and convoluted plot ... trying to decide if I should read the book before seeing the movie or not



FWIW it's a VERY quick read.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Because it’s DLR.



My wifey always gives me a stare when I answer her questions like that.     Good job RT!

(back before we had kids, she gave me hand signals too!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney press release on Coco and Thor box office numbers

https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/co...thor-ragnarok-hits-500-million-international/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trader Sams releasing Jingle Cruise Elephant mug
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...ar-releasing-jingle-cruise-elephant-mug-week/



I was prepared to be all angry and jealous and then I saw it...nope, I'm fine.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
How Far I’ll Go in Moana has been nominated for a Grammy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> My wifey always gives me a stare when I answer her questions like that.     Good job RT!
> 
> (back before we had kids, she gave me hand signals too!)



Oh, @rteetz just couldn't see me giving him that same look through my computer monitor


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

saskdw said:


> HA!!!
> 
> DW and I sing that song just to irritate our son as well....LOL



My 15 year old and I sing along...maybe that's why my wife and 6 year old don't sit with us any more


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> They played a trailer before Coco for this movie and I have to say that this one explains things a little better but still feels like a very confusing and convoluted plot ... trying to decide if I should read the book before seeing the movie or not



My mom is a phd holding, state teacher of the year winner, who has taught 6th grade reading pretty much my entire life. She's only retiring next year (because she loves it that much, she didn't have to work) when the movie is released. She's been teaching that book for decades. That's how much she loves it and sees it as a larger reading gateway. I hope your kids love it as much as the kids she's taught.


----------



## Q-man

saskdw said:


> CoP has been a must do for us right from our first trip to WDW. Along with the nostalgia there is never a line up and great place to sit down out of the crowds for a few mins.
> 
> *Just like you HOP was something we always intended to do, but never did. We finally saw it last trip. I wouldn't wait in line for it, but if we were passing by and could just walk-in when the show was about to start we'd do it again*.



This year's trip marks 25 years of going and we've never stepped a foot in HoP.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> They played a trailer before Coco for this movie and I have to say that this one explains things a little better but still feels like a very confusing and convoluted plot ... trying to decide if I should read the book before seeing the movie or not



You differently should.  The audio book is very well done too if you have any long drives coming up.  _A_ _Wrinkle in Time_ was our kids intro to SciFi lit.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get a Taste for the Holidays with New Disney Trading Pins with the Purchase of Holiday Sweater Disney Gift Card Designs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Deck Your Devices with Very Merrytime Cruises Downloadable Wallpapers


----------



## nkmorgan87

Maybe wrong thread for this, but I remember a while back The Rock was in Disney riding Jungle Cruise for a "Jungle Cruise" Movie

The other day I saw a trailer for Jumanji 2 with the Rock, with scenery that resembled a junlge cruise-ish environment. Would he be doing 2 Junlge type movies? Or was he getting inspiration from WDW for this movie? 

Just thought it was kind of interesting


----------



## rteetz

nkmorgan87 said:


> Maybe wrong thread for this, but I remember a while back The Rock was in Disney riding Jungle Cruise for a "Jungle Cruise" Movie
> 
> The other day I saw a trailer for Jumanji 2 with the Rock, with scenery that resembled a junlge cruise-ish environment. Would he be doing 2 Junlge type movies? Or was he getting inspiration from WDW for this movie?
> 
> Just thought it was kind of interesting


The Rock is supposed to be a Jungle Cruise movie separate from Jumanji.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trader Sams releasing Jingle Cruise Elephant mug
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photo...ar-releasing-jingle-cruise-elephant-mug-week/





********** said:


> I was prepared to be all angry and jealous and then I saw it...nope, I'm fine.



Rarely do I ever feel like I HAVE TO HAVE a piece of Disney merchandise...but this one. I love elephants. I love Jingle Cruise. 

If I ask really nicely, do you think Santa will bring me one?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also enjoy getting the "Dad, you're embarrassing us!" stares from my kids as I sing along to "There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow!"





saskdw said:


> HA!!!
> 
> DW and I sing that song just to irritate our son as well....LOL



Ah, yes... The Carousel of Air Conditioning...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New AT-AT Popcorn bucket

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photos-giant-star-wars-popcorn-bucket-arrives-disney-parks/

I hope they still this in January


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> My mom is a phd holding, state teacher of the year winner, who has taught 6th grade reading pretty much my entire life. She's only retiring next year (because she loves it that much, she didn't have to work) when the movie is released. She's been teaching that book for decades. That's how much she loves it and sees it as a larger reading gateway. I hope your kids love it as much as the kids she's taught.





Q-man said:


> You differently should.  The audio book is very well done too if you have any long drives coming up.  _A_ _Wrinkle in Time_ was our kids intro to SciFi lit.



Definitely want to read the book - but not sure if better to read it first, or will that sort of ruin the movie (since a lot of times the movie doesn't live up to reading the book), at after seeing the movie


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu at Smokejumpers grill

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...new-menu-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## TomServo27

More fox acquisition rumors. 

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2017/11/29/disney-buys-fox-deal-rumors/


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

AT-AT Popcorn "Bucket" looks like a small dog... I can only see it sticking out of some woman's purse like an over-sized chihuahua...


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely want to read the book - but not sure if better to read it first, or will that sort of ruin the movie (since a lot of times the movie doesn't live up to reading the book), at after seeing the movie



I get you. It is frequently the case. Then you get the flip side of that with Dune. If you hadn't read the book you pretty much had no idea what was going on it the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> AT-AT Popcorn "Bucket" looks like a small dog... I can only see it sticking out of some woman's purse like an over-sized chihuahua...



Careful, you'll have to pay $50 more a night if staying on property and can only leave it alone for up to 7 hours


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Careful, you'll have to pay $50 more a night if staying on property and can only leave it alone for up to 7 hours


----------



## rteetz

Just saw Coco...

First off the Frozen short. I actually liked it. Was it long? Sure, but it was entertaining and had some great moments. 

Coco is just beautifully animated. There were some moments where the detail was so incredible I questioned if it was a real image. The story is great as well. I highly recommend the film. It kept my attention the whole time and yes there were some sad parts. There was a sort of twist I didn't expect at first as well. Definitely one of Pixar's better films (not Cars 2 or Good Dinosaur).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Just saw Coco...
> 
> First off the Frozen short. I actually liked it. Was it long? Sure, but it was entertaining and had some great moments.
> 
> Coco is just beautifully animated. There were some moments where the detail was so incredible I questioned if it was a real image. The story is great as well. I highly recommend the film. It kept my attention the whole time and yes there were some sad parts. There was a sort of twist I didn't expect at first as well. Definitely one of Pixar's better films (not Cars 2 or Good Dinosaur).


I'm probably going to see it in the next couple of days. I'm really excited to see it!


----------



## dclpluto

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm probably going to see it in the next couple of days. I'm really excited to see it!



The frozen film before the show was excellent. Coco was good but nothing great.


----------



## rteetz

dclpluto said:


> The frozen film before the show was excellent. Coco was good but nothing great.


I think the opposite but too each their own.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely want to read the book - but not sure if better to read it first, or will that sort of ruin the movie (since a lot of times the movie doesn't live up to reading the book), at after seeing the movie



It's a fantastic book and it looks like Disney killed it from the previews. I got goose bumps. I'm really excited to see it and I hate everything (except for Star Wars).


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Just saw Coco...
> 
> First off the Frozen short. I actually liked it. Was it long? Sure, but it was entertaining and had some great moments.
> 
> Coco is just beautifully animated. There were some moments where the detail was so incredible I questioned if it was a real image. The story is great as well. I highly recommend the film. It kept my attention the whole time and yes there were some sad parts. There was a sort of twist I didn't expect at first as well. Definitely one of Pixar's better films (not Cars 2 or Good Dinosaur).


I thought Frozen was cute and I completely understand why Disney put it in front of Coco. Yes, it was 22 minutes, but I knew that going in and it did not negatively affect my Coco viewing experience.

I thought Coco was great! It was visually stunning and I agree 100% that some of the scenes looked real, not animated. No spoilers, but the story was cute and the end really got me.  Pixar knows how to play with my emotions!

I was so pleased with Coco that I ordered my first limited edition MagicBand when I got home and am eagerly awaiting confirmation that the Gran Fiesta Tour will be reimagined.

2020 seems so far away for another original Pixar movie...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just saw Coco...
> 
> First off the Frozen short. I actually liked it. Was it long? Sure, but it was entertaining and had some great moments.
> 
> Coco is just beautifully animated. There were some moments where the detail was so incredible I questioned if it was a real image. The story is great as well. I highly recommend the film. It kept my attention the whole time and yes there were some sad parts. There was a sort of twist I didn't expect at first as well. Definitely one of Pixar's better films (not Cars 2 or Good Dinosaur).



I though they could have cut ~5 minutes from the Frozen short and it would have been better.  I enjoyed the beginning but then felt like it dragged - not a good sign for a short

Please don't mention Cars 2 and Coco in the same sentence


----------



## mollmoll4

*NEWS:*

Avengers: Infinity War trailer has finally dropped


----------



## SJMajor67

mollmoll4 said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War trailer has finally dropped



That trailer was better than the entire Justice League movie.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*More layoffs at ESPN!
*
John Skipper, President of ESPN, announced Wednesday morning that the network will be terminating approximately 150 employees. This brings the total amount of layoffs for the network in 2017 to about 250.

Source: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ound-cuts-at-sports-broadcasting-network.html


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *More layoffs at ESPN!
> *
> John Skipper, President of ESPN, announced Wednesday morning that the network will be terminating approximately 150 employees. This brings the total amount of layoffs for the network in 2017 to about 250.
> 
> Source: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ound-cuts-at-sports-broadcasting-network.html


You beat me too it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible third park in Japan?

https://kotaku.com/tokyo-disney-planning-new-amusement-park-in-japan-1820832001


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible third park in Japan?
> 
> https://kotaku.com/tokyo-disney-planning-new-amusement-park-in-japan-1820832001


Hmm...Possible announcement at the February D23 Expo in Japan?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hmm...Possible announcement at the February D23 Expo in Japan?


Just interesting to see where they would put it since they are pretty landlocked being right on the water.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Possible third park in Japan?
> 
> https://kotaku.com/tokyo-disney-planning-new-amusement-park-in-japan-1820832001


Wouldn't they need to build it away from the other 2? I don't think they have much open area right there.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Wouldn't they need to build it away from the other 2? I don't think they have much open area right there.


Exactly. Unless there is some land they own and plan on demolishing things nearby. The OLC isn't afraid to spend.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Watch #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘Believe … in Holiday Magic’ Fireworks Spectacular from Disneyland Park, November 30 at 8:40 p.m. PST


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail Debuts Extended Weekend and Holiday Hours


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I do think price point is key.
> 
> For the College Basketball Experience it's currently $12 for ages 4-17, $15 for ages 18-64, $11 for seniors and $11 for military. Now I know they may charge more because it's NBA sure but the price points of the College Basketball Experience aren't too bad really. Depending on where you park down there you could pay more to park than to get in (especially true on event days were parking could run you $20-$40). At least with Disney Springs the parking is currently free and there's resort transit that you can take if you're onsite if you want to. So hopefully the price points for NBA are reasonable enough.




Just to pick back up on this, the NFL is 2 days away from opening their NFL Experience in Times Square designed by Cirque de Soleil Entertainment. Website is here:  https://www.nflexperience.com/about-the-experience

Looks like a similar deal. You can shop and eat without tickets, but to do the "experience" part you are dropping $35 a person or so. If you check out the activities section you can see what they offer. Seems similar, except instead of "locker room" you get the equipment room. There's a 4d theater, a blocking and tackling area, a game plan area where you actually learn a play and a few more things.

I'm guessing from this, you can get a decent idea of what to expect in the NBA Experience. And no, I wouldn't pay for either, frankly, but maybe I'm atypical.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Watch #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘Believe … in Holiday Magic’ Fireworks Spectacular from Disneyland Park, November 30 at 8:40 p.m. PST


Always "weather permitting" at the Disneyland Resort. Especially at this time of the year.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> Exactly. Unless there is some land they own and plan on demolishing things nearby. The OLC isn't afraid to spend.


Showing on the map is a TON of closely built homes just outside the park area. Land prices there are already probably very high, what with being both next to the park and still being in the Tokyo area. Plus that area also has schools, temples, etc. Temples especially probably wouldn't budge.

Didn't something happen with one of the hotels that are right there somewhat recently? Like closed or changed names or something?


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Showing on the map is a TON of closely built homes just outside the park area. Land prices there are already probably very high, what with being both next to the park and still being in the Tokyo area. Plus that area also has schools, temples, etc. Temples especially probably wouldn't budge.
> 
> Didn't something happen with one of the hotels that are right there somewhat recently? Like closed or changed names or something?


Now apparently this says it will be expansion of both parks not a third park.

*News*

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/breaking-tokyo-disney-resort-spend-2-7-billion-expansion-2025/


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *More layoffs at ESPN!
> *
> John Skipper, President of ESPN, announced Wednesday morning that the network will be terminating approximately 150 employees. This brings the total amount of layoffs for the network in 2017 to about 250.
> 
> Source: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ound-cuts-at-sports-broadcasting-network.html



These news stories would be more informative if they would mention what % of the workforce it is.  Yes, 150 (or 250) is a lot of people but is it really significant in terms of the total work force?  In terms of total salary & benefits?  Can't tell from this story.

Yes, in case you're wondering, I am a recovering bean counter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Now apparently this says it will be expansion of both parks not a third park.
> 
> *News*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/breaking-tokyo-disney-resort-spend-2-7-billion-expansion-2025/



also mentions "Oriental Land has entered negotiations on the new areas with Walt Disney Company, which licenses the rights to properties from Mickey Mouse to Star Wars, with the details to be ironed out by next May." ... so wonder if part of it could be a Star Wars related area


----------



## jknezek

OKW Lover said:


> These news stories would be more informative if they would mention what % of the workforce it is.  Yes, 150 (or 250) is a lot of people but is it really significant in terms of the total work force?  In terms of total salary & benefits?  Can't tell from this story.
> 
> Yes, in case you're wondering, I am a recovering bean counter.




Bloomberg story this a.m. mentioned 2% of workforce. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-cut-about-2-of-workforce-as-cable-woes-mount


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> These news stories would be more informative if they would mention what % of the workforce it is.  Yes, 150 (or 250) is a lot of people but is it really significant in terms of the total work force?  In terms of total salary & benefits?  Can't tell from this story.
> 
> Yes, in case you're wondering, I am a recovering bean counter.



according to the ESPN fact sheet: Based in Bristol, Conn., with approximately 4,000 employees (approximately 8,000 worldwide) ESPN Plaza includes nearly 1.2 million square feet in 18 buildings on 123 acres (additional 500,000 sq. ft. rented nearby).


----------



## saskdw

SJMajor67 said:


> That trailer was better than the entire Justice League movie.



Actually Justice League was an excellent movie.

Avengers is just on a different level.


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> and I hate everything



At least you are honest!


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> according to the ESPN fact sheet: Based in Bristol, Conn., with approximately 4,000 employees (approximately 8,000 worldwide) ESPN Plaza includes nearly 1.2 million square feet in 18 buildings on 123 acres (additional 500,000 sq. ft. rented nearby).



I have driven by the campus a couple times since it's on the way to Lake Compounce.  It's a big campus.


----------



## skier_pete

mollmoll4 said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War trailer has finally dropped



Trailer looks excellent - but hard not to. 

Problem with a movie this overstuffed with characters is that it's impossible to give anyone a story-arc, and therefore they will be relying totally on the personalities developed in the previous movies and the plot - though it is quite possible they focus on Tony/Steve mostly like Civil War. That said, they can probably completely carry the movie with "OOOOhhh..Thor meets Peter Quill, OOOOOhhh Hulk meets Dr. Strange, Ooooh Spidey meets Groot." moments. (and they certainly carry the trailer with that.) I think they managed to stuff 30 characters in the trailer. I also think there's a good chance (And This is not a spoiler - I know nothing of the actual plot, it's just me theorizing.) that Avengers 3 & 4 kills off some characters for the emotional beats.


----------



## Disneymom1126

********** said:


> Trailer looks excellent - but hard not to.
> 
> Problem with a movie this overstuffed with characters is that it's impossible to give anyone a story-arc, and therefore they will be relying totally on the personalities developed in the previous movies and the plot - though it is quite possible they focus on Tony/Steve mostly like Civil War. That said, they can probably completely carry the movie with "OOOOhhh..Thor meets Peter Quill, OOOOOhhh Hulk meets Dr. Strange, Ooooh Spidey meets Groot." moments. (and they certainly carry the trailer with that.) I think they managed to stuff 30 characters in the trailer. I also think there's a good chance (And This is not a spoiler - I know nothing of the actual plot, it's just me theorizing.) *that Avengers 3 & 4 kills off some characters for the emotional beats.*




I just had this conversation with someone...I just can't see everyone making it out of all of that alive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Trailer looks excellent - but hard not to.
> 
> Problem with a movie this overstuffed with characters is that it's impossible to give anyone a story-arc, and therefore they will be relying totally on the personalities developed in the previous movies and the plot - though it is quite possible they focus on Tony/Steve mostly like Civil War. That said, they can probably completely carry the movie with "OOOOhhh..Thor meets Peter Quill, OOOOOhhh Hulk meets Dr. Strange, Ooooh Spidey meets Groot." moments. (and they certainly carry the trailer with that.) I think they managed to stuff 30 characters in the trailer. I also think there's a good chance (And This is not a spoiler - I know nothing of the actual plot, it's just me theorizing.) that Avengers 3 & 4 kills off some characters for the emotional beats.



They've been talking awhile now about having to move on to other characters (and thus other actors) and Robert Downy Jr etc can't keep doing it forever so I think that makes sense


----------



## jknezek

Disneymom1126 said:


> I just had this conversation with someone...I just can't see everyone making it out of all of that alive.



It's better to just drop them in an alternate dimension somewhere so you can bring them back later. You don't really want to kill characters off completely and if you just kill off the bit characters, it loses some authenticity. They can't kill off Spidey, we know that. Sony isn't going to allow that. They won't kill off the main Guardians, too much rides on that franchise. Thor ends an entire plot line if he goes. Hulk can't actually be killed, though maybe Banner can. You aren't taking out Captain America permanently. Dr. Strange is still in play for sequels right now. There aren't enough women rolls to take out Black Widow. Iron Man is tough to lose, but you have to do something there because Downey Jr. is getting old. Hawkeye is my bet. Would anyone miss him? And he's been around since the beginning. You take out him, kick Captain America and Ironman to a different dimension so you can reboot them with new actors if needed, Hulk already went on a dimensional journey, I don't see that happening again.

But kill them off permanently? It's just hard to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> It's better to just drop them in an alternate dimension somewhere so you can bring them back later. You don't really want to kill characters off completely and if you just kill off the bit characters, it loses some authenticity. They can't kill off Spidey, we know that. Sony isn't going to allow that. They won't kill off the main Guardians, too much rides on that franchise. Thor ends an entire plot line if he goes. Hulk can't actually be killed, though maybe Banner can. You aren't taking out Captain America permanently. Dr. Strange is still in play for sequels right now. There aren't enough women rolls to take out Black Widow. Iron Man is tough to lose, but you have to do something there because Downey Jr. is getting old. Hawkeye is my bet. Would anyone miss him? And he's been around since the beginning. You take out him, kick Captain America and Ironman to a different dimension so you can reboot them with new actors if needed, Hulk already went on a dimensional journey, I don't see that happening again.
> 
> But kill them off permanently? It's just hard to do.



you could kill Tony Stark and then down the road bring back Ironman with someone else in the suit


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> you could kill Tony Stark and then down the road bring back Ironman with someone else in the suit


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> you could kill Tony Stark and then down the road bring back Ironman with someone else in the suit


Actually, there have been story lines with others as Iron man, it is where War Machine originally came from, add to that Capt. America was killed in one story line as well, and Bucky took over, and I bet that may happen here as well


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> you could kill Tony Stark and then down the road bring back Ironman with someone else in the suit



I could see that easy. Or retcon him a "long, lost child" to get into the suit. We all know Tony had to have a few wild nights in the past


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chef Theo Schoenegger named as Executive Chef of new Italian concepts Maria & Enzo's Ristorante and Enzo's Hideaway Tunnel Bar


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think we'll lose a Guardian, either Drax or Nebula. 

Vision has to go since he has a stone embedded in his forehead. 

I was almost wondering if they are ballsy enough to kill off Loki, since he has an infinity stone.

I think Iron Man will go, Dr. Strange is almost the same character and he is new. I think they need a big hit at the end of the first movie to make us all scared for the next one.

I'm honestly not sure about Cap, he actor keeps talking about wanting to be finished with Cap and then the next day he wants to do more.

They already set Hawkeye up for death in the last one and did a fake out so I doubt they'll do that again.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We saw Justice League last night. We enjoyed it with the exception of:



Spoiler



Dear lord the CGI over Henry Cavill's mouth was just horrendous. We found out why--due to reshoots that conflicted with his scheduling on another movie where he was required to have a real mustache and he was prohibited from shaving it--but it was very distracting to the overall movie. ETA: I should mention I had no idea about the CGI/Mustache issue prior to the movie-I only looked it up after the movie had ended



Anyways DC isn't bad IMO but it doesn't have the same oomph as Marvel. Marvel lucked out though IMO in that they built the foundation basically with Iron Man and it was a newer thing to have at that time. DC..IMO made the mistake from the beginning trying to chase after Marvel's success instead of just focusing on their movies for what they were.

Anyways not trying to debate Marvel and DC but to me DC doesn't make horrible films, like the rep they get, they just make films that have big brother to compete with and they just haven't been able to (with the exception of how well received Wonder Woman was).

On another note I should be seeing Coco on the 9th so I'll let you all know how I feel about that one


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> It's better to just drop them in an alternate dimension somewhere so you can bring them back later. You don't really want to kill characters off completely and if you just kill off the bit characters, it loses some authenticity. They can't kill off Spidey, we know that. Sony isn't going to allow that. They won't kill off the main Guardians, too much rides on that franchise. Thor ends an entire plot line if he goes. Hulk can't actually be killed, though maybe Banner can. You aren't taking out Captain America permanently. Dr. Strange is still in play for sequels right now. There aren't enough women rolls to take out Black Widow. *Iron Man is tough to lose, but you have to do something there because Downey Jr. is getting old.* Hawkeye is my bet. Would anyone miss him? And he's been around since the beginning. You take out him, kick Captain America and Ironman to a different dimension so you can reboot them with new actors if needed, Hulk already went on a dimensional journey, I don't see that happening again.
> 
> But kill them off permanently? It's just hard to do.



This was my guess...him and Captain America reform their alliance and Stark hands over the reigns to him as he dies.

Edited to add: I see there has been a thread started for this convo...so I'll take it over there before I get myself in trouble (again).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholders can get a special holiday Passholder magnet at DHS

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20171129160000


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Lets just say WDWNT is a little late to the game on this one....

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor...l-stand-parks-entrance-front-spaceship-earth/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Lets just say WDWNT is a little late to the game on this one....
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor...l-stand-parks-entrance-front-spaceship-earth/


For the crowd that was concerned about how the Guardians ride would affect the view of Spaceship Earth: Hold onto your hats before you click on that link...


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> you could kill Tony Stark and then down the road bring back Ironman with someone else in the suit



May have to. Is the suit Ironman or is Tony Stark Ironman? There are ways to handle it. Obviously we have some cast turnover coming. RDJ is a big one. Chris Evans, as has been mentioned, runs hot or cold on Captain America. I'd assume that depends on how confident he feels in whether he is being type cast or will have other roles open in the end. I go back and forth with Ruffalo as Banner. My least favorite part of Ragnorak was how he was portrayed. But he can hold that role if he wants since Hulk is obviously CGI.

This is an opportunity to clean house, but... permanent character death is difficult. How many storylines over the last 70 years of comics have disputed whether it is the man or the suit that makes the superhero? I guess we'll just wait and see. The super serum that created Captain America was always superior to the knockoff that created the Winter Soldier, so I really don't like that trade. Plus part of Captain America is his ethics. His All-American underdog story. Bucky just isn't that. Ironman... Tony Stark is just pivotal. Howard Stark helped found Shield, and Tony is such a genius. Not just for the progressive Ironman suits, but for quinjets and all the other toys SI comes up with. He is a driving force of the whole future technology concept. I don't know how you replace that with simply a guy in a suit. You lose the brilliance and the connection. I guess if you can bring in Reed Richards you get some back, but he just isn't the same. His research is for himself and science, SI is about the future of consumer and military technology.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> For the crowd that was concerned about how the Guardians ride would affect the view of Spaceship Earth: Hold onto your hats before you click on that link...


According to several sources there are roughly 4 hotel plans for Epcot. What and if any happen remains to be the question.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Lets just say WDWNT is a little late to the game on this one....
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor...l-stand-parks-entrance-front-spaceship-earth/



Bleh. Though if you connect it to the monorail that does improve the prospects for the future of the monorail in my opinion. It would also strengthen the Illuminations or replacement fireworks show, because those rooms facing the park are going to be "fireworks view" and then some expensive. But yeah, hasn't this been kicked around the block for quite a while?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Lets just say WDWNT is a little late to the game on this one....
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/rumor...l-stand-parks-entrance-front-spaceship-earth/



though I do have to say that I hadn't seen it before as being right at the entrance to the park, only to the side a bit.  That would kinda suck to not see Spaceship Earth from the parking lot/as you walk up to the park


----------



## Moliphino

Phicinfan said:


> Actually, there have been story lines with others as Iron man, it is where War Machine originally came from, add to that Capt. America was killed in one story line as well, and Bucky took over, and I bet that may happen here as well



I was convinced that Cap was going to die at the end of Civil War and Bucky would take over. I would so love to see Bucky Cap, though I also love Chris Evans as Cap.


----------



## Brocktoon

Moliphino said:


> I was convinced that Cap was going to die at the end of Civil War and Bucky would take over. I would so love to see Bucky Cap, though I also love Chris Evans as Cap.



I think by the end of Infinity War we'll get Falcon-Cap ... doesn't mean Steve Rogers will die, but with the black outfit teased Rogers may take on a alias similar to 'Nomad' or 'The Captain' from the comics


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We saw Justice League last night. We enjoyed it with the exception of:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord the CGI over Henry Cavill's mouth was just horrendous. We found out why--due to reshoots that conflicted with his scheduling on another movie where he was required to have a real mustache and he was prohibited from shaving it--but it was very distracting to the overall movie. ETA: I should mention I had no idea about the CGI/Mustache issue prior to the movie-I only looked it up after the movie had ended
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways DC isn't bad IMO but it doesn't have the same oomph as Marvel. Marvel lucked out though IMO in that they built the foundation basically with Iron Man and it was a newer thing to have at that time. DC..IMO made the mistake from the beginning trying to chase after Marvel's success instead of just focusing on their movies for what they were.
> 
> Anyways not trying to debate Marvel and DC but to me DC doesn't make horrible films, like the rep they get, they just make films that have big brother to compete with and they just haven't been able to (with the exception of how well received Wonder Woman was).
> 
> On another note I should be seeing Coco on the 9th so I'll let you all know how I feel about that one



Really the problem with DC is Superman. Once Superman shows up, game over. You've either gotta use kryptonite, which to me is tired and old, or you need to get him out of the picture.

Because seriously, either than kryptonite Superman is so overpowered he shouldn't have issues with anything.

How do you even write stories around that?

I think it is a major problem for DC.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> According to several sources there are roughly 4 hotel plans for Epcot. What and if any happen remains to be the question.


What I'm surprised with is the skyliner project. It makes a complete sense to have a stop at the IG, but seems like a waste to not have it continue over to near the monorail station. Seems even move of waste if there are something beyond blue sky rumors of lodging happening on the Spaceship earth side of that park.
It really seems like that side of the park is prime real estate to develop a new cluster of resorts.

If these resort rumor prove to come to fruition in any sort of form, it seems like a no brainer to have some sort of connection to the international gateway resorts, even if only an external walking path along the spine. I suppose none of this prevents them from a stand along gondola line from IG to the front of the park. I suppose an extension could also happen, though less likely.

I think they could make worse choices for a resort than the front of Epcot. I could see a resort similar to the proposed one for DLR/DCA working for near the entrance to Epcot, which would allow for a focal point on the SSE. I also think that if you ever want to expand epcot, the north is the way to go towards the current parking lots. That could leave you space ship earth as your central park icon, as well as hub. Of course that is armchair engineering and about as likely to happen as them turning SSE into the death star full time.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> What I'm surprised with is the skyliner project. It makes a complete sense to have a stop at the IG, but seems like a waste to not have it continue over to near the monorail station. Seems even move of waste if there are something beyond blue sky rumors of lodging happening on the Spaceship earth side of that park.
> It really seems like that side of the park is prime real estate to develop a new cluster of resorts.
> 
> If these resort rumor prove to come to fruition in any sort of form, it seems like a no brainer to have some sort of connection to the international gateway resorts, even if only an external walking path along the spine. I suppose none of this prevents them from a stand along gondola line from IG to the front of the park. I suppose an extension could also happen, though less likely.
> 
> I think they could make worse choices for a resort than the front of Epcot. I could see a resort similar to the proposed one for DLR/DCA working for near the entrance to Epcot, which would allow for a focal point on the SSE. I also think that if you ever want to expand epcot, the north is the way to go towards the current parking lots. That could leave you space ship earth as your central park icon, as well as hub. Of course that is armchair engineering and about as likely to happen as them turning SSE into the death star full time.


This resort would have the monorail though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Really the problem with DC is Superman. Once Superman shows up, game over. You've either gotta use kryptonite, which to me is tired and old, or you need to get him out of the picture.
> 
> Because seriously, either than kryptonite Superman is so overpowered he shouldn't have issues with anything.
> 
> How do you even write stories around that?
> 
> I think it is a major problem for DC.


And see for me I liked Superman (and Suicide Squad) but didn't like Batman as much (unless *gasp* the campy versions from the 90s). If you take Marvel out of the picture DC would have likely been a bit more successful. People love Superman as a character. Agreed about his limitations but his personality has prevailed for decades as far as people liking him. So it would have likely been disappointing if he had never been included in today's DC films.

On the flipside Robert Downey Jr made Iron Man IMO who knows if I would have liked his character as much had he not been the one to play it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Last Jedi D23 special event on the Disney Studios lot

https://d23.com/d23-event/a-force-filled-star-wars-evening-on-the-lot/?share_token=9940cba3c7


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> What I'm surprised with is the skyliner project. It makes a complete sense to have a stop at the IG, but seems like a waste to not have it continue over to near the monorail station. Seems even move of waste if there are something beyond blue sky rumors of lodging happening on the Spaceship earth side of that park.
> It really seems like that side of the park is prime real estate to develop a new cluster of resorts.
> 
> If these resort rumor prove to come to fruition in any sort of form, it seems like a no brainer to have some sort of connection to the international gateway resorts, even if only an external walking path along the spine. I suppose none of this prevents them from a stand along gondola line from IG to the front of the park. I suppose an extension could also happen, though less likely.
> 
> I think they could make worse choices for a resort than the front of Epcot. I could see a resort similar to the proposed one for DLR/DCA working for near the entrance to Epcot, which would allow for a focal point on the SSE. I also think that if you ever want to expand epcot, the north is the way to go towards the current parking lots. That could leave you space ship earth as your central park icon, as well as hub. Of course that is armchair engineering and about as likely to happen as them turning SSE into the death star full time.





rteetz said:


> This resort would have the monorail though.



Though if the Skyliner went to the front that all those hotels on the Skyliner could get to the Monorail and thus could get to MK without using buses as well


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though if the Skyliner went to the front that all those hotels on the Skyliner could get to the Monorail and thus could get to MK without using buses as well


That would but even more strain on the already strained monorail system.


----------



## MissGina5

NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT MULAN YET?!
http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
I am so thrilled!!! She is perfect and I am more excited than ever for this LA remake. My one worry is that they will focus on her warrior side too much and not her awkward and clumsy side which is what makes her perfect to me lol.


Also, I have been hearing about this for awhile and wonder if it would impact TOT?
http://fortune.com/2017/11/04/cbs-jordan-peele-twilight-zone-all-access/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That would but even more strain on the already strained monorail system.



true, but additional marketing (and thus support to increase prices) even more for the other resorts

Not saying it is a good idea


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT MULAN YET?!
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> I am so thrilled!!! She is perfect and I am more excited than ever for this LA remake. My one worry is that they will focus on her warrior side too much and not her awkward and clumsy side which is what makes her perfect to me lol.



has there been and more current news on the plot and take on it?  I recall at one point there were thoughts it would focus more on the romance angle and fans were kinda bummed about that


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> has there been and more current news on the plot and take on it?  I recall at one point there were thoughts it would focus more on the romance angle and fans were kinda bummed about that


All I know is that her love interest is now named Chen who is her rival in training and romance blossoms when her gender is revealed. As long as he is still as beautiful as Li Shang I can deal, but this upset me a lot at first. The actual plot detials are still unknown for the most part.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can get a special holiday Passholder magnet at DHS
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20171129160000



Wait- no buttons??? (Making fun of the F&W Buttons that were so worthless I didn't even bother to get one.) 

I REALLY want to comment more on Marvel v DC, but it doesn't belong here - so I will refrain. On Avengers - I will be most surprised if Steve Rogers comes out the other side of these movies alive. I am expecting a "Bucky as Cap" replacement. However, Marvel has claimed a big-time reset after Avengers 4, so it's possible some sort of time/dimension shift and basically reboot all the characters with new actors, but I really hope they don't do that. Really RDJ and Chris Evans are the most likely to leave based on salary alone.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> has there been and more current news on the plot and take on it?  I recall at one point there were thoughts it would focus more on the romance angle and fans were kinda bummed about that



I thought the big deal with Mulan is they claimed that it wouldn't contain any of the songs - and THAT was what fans were upset about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I thought the big deal with Mulan is they claimed that it wouldn't contain any of the songs - and THAT was what fans were upset about.



that too now that you mention it .. but I recall the romance angle was at least a worry that it would be too much of the focus of the movie


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> That would but even more strain on the already strained monorail system.


and this new resort wouldn't put strain on it?

I don't think that leg to epcot is really used to capacity. I think the strain is the MK loop.

It would seem to be a colossal mistake to build a resort on the front side of the park, and not give them access to Boardwalk without buying a ticket to pass through Epcot. The bus route just won't cut it.
If if it is only a path like the one from DHS to the boardwalk, and run it down the spine along the canal.


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> that too now that you mention it .. but I recall the romance angle was at least a worry that it would be too much of the focus of the movie



I think a lot of those worries stemmed from a spec-script of Mulan Disney bought that focused on Mulan's romance with a white traveler, who wound up either inspiring her to save China or actually saving China himself after Mulan became incapacitated. If I'm remembering correctly, there was a big outcry against Disney for rewriting the story to focus on a white male savior, and someone at Disney quickly came out and said something along the lines of "No, this is just a thing we have to do in Hollywood - we bought that script to make sure no one else could buy it. Our Mulan movie will not feature a white savior storyline."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> I think a lot of those worries stemmed from a spec-script of Mulan Disney bought that focused on Mulan's romance with a white traveler, who wound up either inspiring her to save China or actually saving China himself after Mulan became incapacitated. If I'm remembering correctly, there was a big outcry against Disney for rewriting the story to focus on a white male savior, and someone at Disney quickly came out and said something along the lines of "No, this is just a thing we have to do in Hollywood - we bought that script to make sure no one else could buy it. Our Mulan movie will not feature a white savior storyline."



that very well may be what I was recalling - thanks


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Really the problem with DC is Superman. Once Superman shows up, game over. You've either gotta use kryptonite, which to me is tired and old, or you need to get him out of the picture.
> 
> Because seriously, either than kryptonite Superman is so overpowered he shouldn't have issues with anything.
> 
> How do you even write stories around that?
> 
> I think it is a major problem for DC.



I actually thought it was refreshing that Justice League finally showed a superhero at his full power from the comics. Most of these movies the superheroes aren't as powerful as they are in the comics. It was actually one of the best parts of Justice League Superman kicking butt.

In the comics Thor is a powerful as Superman. In a lot of Avengers comics from my childhood when Thor showed up at the end it was game over! They haven't come close to making Thor the way he should be in the movies.


----------



## jknezek

saskdw said:


> In the comics Thor is a powerful as Superman. In a lot of Avengers comics from my childhood when Thor showed up at the end it was game over! They haven't come close to making Thor the way he should be in the movies.




Ragnarok starts to explain this. But yeah, his power output seems wildly uneven within MCU. The only one in MCU that really seems to live up to his superpowers is Hulk.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> and this new resort wouldn't put strain on it?
> 
> I don't think that leg to epcot is really used to capacity. I think the strain is the MK loop.
> 
> It would seem to be a colossal mistake to build a resort on the front side of the park, and not give them access to Boardwalk without buying a ticket to pass through Epcot. The bus route just won't cut it.
> If if it is only a path like the one from DHS to the boardwalk, and run it down the spine along the canal.


I just don’t see them routing the gondola system to this resort. Think of this resort as more boutique and deluxe. It will have immediate park access like resorts in Paris or Tokyo.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't really blame the movie universe for down grading some super heroes powers. If they are all powerful where is the struggle?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't really blame the movie universe for down grading some super heroes powers. If they are all powerful where is the struggle?



well, it all becomes more emotional and intellectual ... for Superman and Thor it is being an Alien that can save a foreign planet but then not always welcomed as a savior - how do you react to that?  Stuff like that


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though if the Skyliner went to the front that all those hotels on the Skyliner could get to the Monorail and thus could get to MK without using buses as well


I thought the skyliner was going to the international gate, not going to the front.  I don't see them extending it for that.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> I thought the skyliner was going to the international gate, not going to the front.  I don't see them extending it for that.


Yep it is.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> I just don’t see them routing the gondola system to this resort. Think of this resort as more boutique and deluxe. It will have immediate park access like resorts in Paris or Tokyo.


It is not going to the front gate.

We were discussing our thoughts, as to why it seems odd that they wouldn't have designed it access the front, if a resort was imminently planned for the front of the park.

I was suggesting it seems odd to no make some sort of non bus access from the front of the park to the IG side, if said resort was to be built.

There are all kinds of side benefits to that, and that was the tangent we went off on.

For me, my root concern is having to burn up a gate admission to get from a resort in front of the park to a popular place at the other gate of the same park. Especially when they are geographically close, and the existing bus route is particularly long to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> It is not going to the front gate.
> 
> We were discussing our thoughts, as to why it seems odd that they wouldn't have designed it access the front, if a resort was imminently planned for the front of the park.
> 
> I was suggesting it seems odd to no make some sort of non bus access from the front of the park to the IG side, if said resort was to be built.
> 
> There are all kinds of side benefits to that, and that was the tangent we went off on.
> 
> For me, my root concern is having to burn up a gate admission to get from a resort in front of the park to a popular place at the other gate of the same park. Especially when they are geographically close, and the existing bus route is particularly long to accomplish the same goal.


Why would the skyline system access one park at two different points? It is already going to the IG entrance no need for it to go to the front especially when the monorail is there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> I thought the skyliner was going to the international gate, not going to the front.  I don't see them extending it for that.



it is, the point was it there will be a hotel at the front of EPCOT could they extend it to that hotel as well, which would get another hotel on the skyliner and get all of the skyliner hotels connected to the monorail to get to MK


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2018 merchandise now out

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/11/photos-complete-line-2018-logo-merchandise-released-walt-disney-world/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Why would the skyline system access one park at two different points? It is already going to the IG entrance no need for it to go to the front especially when the monorail is there.


I think what they are saying is it would give folks at the new resort in front of Epcot access to the Boardwalk area as well as the boat to HS other than the buses or needing a ticket to hike through Epcot.  

Also...I know there are times when I'm at one side of Epcot and I'd sure LOVE to have a quick access to the other side...but that's mostly cause I'm old and try to find ways to conserve energy and steps.

Also, it would give those folks in the Epcot resorts a way to get to the monorail without needing to bus or have a ticket for Epcot......  convenience!!


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Why would the skyline system access one park at two different points? It is already going to the IG entrance no need for it to go to the front especially when the monorail is there.



I think part of the problem is the way people think about transportation. In my opinion, Disney provides transportation from the resorts to the parks, because that is where they want you to go. Over the years, as Resort Hopping has become it's own activity and the quality of Disney Dining has caused people to venture to different resorts just to eat, people seem to think that the transportation should connect the resorts to each other. Disney is pretty clear on this point. It doesn't. If you want to resort hop, for the most part you have to go to a park or DS and connect. Now, some transportation, like the resort line, the upcoming Skyliner, and the Friendship boats, stop at multiple resorts as a matter of convenience and capacity, but for the most part, you must go to a park first.

When someone starts talking about connecting a front of EPCOT to a back of EPCOT resort without going through the parks, it's because they are misunderstanding the goal of the transportation from Disney's point of view. That already exists by walking to or from the front of EPCOT bus station, but there is no reason to go direct since it bypasses where they want you to be... in the Parks. Now, like every thing else there are a few exceptions. The small boats between FW, WL and Contemporary come to mind as some of the only transportation that doesn't connect resort to park. Are there any others?


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Why would the skyline system access one park at two different points? It is already going to the IG entrance no need for it to go to the front especially when the monorail is there.


The Monorail is irrelevant.

There is no need for the skyliner to go the front gate in the current scenario, I agree with that.

This stems from the rumored resort to be built at the front of the park. My feeling is that if resort was likely or imminent, then it would have been more likely that the skyliner would have been designed to connect to the front of the park. Especially if this resort had any size to it.

As it stands now with the rumor, this resort would not have access to the boardwalk area unless you burn a park admission to get there, which would be a shame, as they are in very close proximity. Having access to the boardwalk area would be a huge perk. I'll write again, that it could be solved without the skyliner or any mechanical transportation by simply running a path down the exterior of the spine of Epcot.
I think the link to the boardwalk area is important as I believe it will become even more popular once the skyliner opens, as it will gain some critical mass from visits from Rivieria, cbr and AOA guest traffic. I think that area has the potential to be a very cool area in the next decade.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I think what they are saying is it would give folks at the new resort in front of Epcot access to the Boardwalk area as well as the boat to HS other than the buses or needing a ticket to hike through Epcot.
> 
> Also...I know there are times when I'm at one side of Epcot and I'd sure LOVE to have a quick access to the other side...but that's mostly cause I'm old and try to find ways to conserve energy and steps.


Other than dining there isn't much to do at the BW and I am sure this hotel would have deluxe style dining. This hotel also has all of Epcot in terms of dining and if they really want to go to BW they can go through Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I think part of the problem is the way people think about transportation. In my opinion, Disney provides transportation from the resorts to the parks, because that is where they want you to go. Over the years, as Resort Hopping has become it's own activity and the quality of Disney Dining has caused people to venture to different resorts just to eat, people seem to think that the transportation should connect the resorts to each other. Disney is pretty clear on this point. It doesn't. If you want to resort hop, for the most part you have to go to a park or DS and connect. Now, some transportation, like the resort line, the upcoming Skyliner, and the Friendship boats, stop at multiple resorts as a matter of convenience and capacity, but for the most part, you must go to a park first.
> 
> When someone starts talking about connecting a front of EPCOT to a back of EPCOT resort without going through the parks, it's because they are misunderstanding the goal of the transportation from Disney's point of view. That already exists by walking to or from the front of EPCOT bus station, but there is no reason to go direct since it bypasses where they want you to be... in the Parks. Now, like every thing else there are a few exceptions. The small boats between FW, WL and Contemporary come to mind as some of the only transportation that doesn't connect resort to park. Are there any others?


Minnie Vans...


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Minnie Vans...


Well yeah. But that isn't complimentary transportation. Not exactly what I was thinking about but fair enough.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> The Monorail is irrelevant.
> 
> There is no need for the skyliner to go the front gate in the current scenario, I agree with that.
> 
> This stems from the rumored resort to be built at the front of the park. My feeling is that if resort was likely or imminent, then it would have been more likely that the skyliner would have been designed to connect to the front of the park. Especially if this resort had any size to it.
> 
> As it stands now with the rumor, this resort would not have access to the boardwalk area unless you burn a park admission to get there, which would be a shame, as they are in very close proximity. Having access to the boardwalk area would be a huge perk. I'll write again, that it could be solved without the skyliner or any mechanical transportation by simply running a path down the exterior of the spine of Epcot.
> I think the link to the boardwalk area is important as I believe it will become even more popular once the skyliner opens, as it will gain some critical mass from visits from Rivieria, cbr and AOA guest traffic. I think that area has the potential to be a very cool area in the next decade.


I don't see a need if there is a resort built there either. The monorail is relevant in that its a transportation option the resort has just like the MK resorts. The other Epcot resorts currently don't have that. 

I can't see this resort being that huge either. Of course it would be deluxe. 

Minnie Vans or Uber is an option is people are really dying to get to the Boardwalk which I don't think they are.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Well yeah. But that isn't complimentary transportation. Not exactly what I was thinking about but fair enough.


I get your point I just think if people really want to go to a location there are ways to do it.


----------



## sachilles

I think you are an anti-boardwalkite.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I get your point I just think if people really want to go to a location there are ways to do it.


Oh I agree. It does Disney no good to tell them they can't spend money dining at another resort. But... that doesn't mean they created the transportation system to work that way.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> I think part of the problem is the way people think about transportation. In my opinion, Disney provides transportation from the resorts to the parks, because that is where they want you to go. Over the years, as Resort Hopping has become it's own activity and the quality of Disney Dining has caused people to venture to different resorts just to eat, people seem to think that the transportation should connect the resorts to each other. Disney is pretty clear on this point. It doesn't. If you want to resort hop, for the most part you have to go to a park or DS and connect. Now, some transportation, like the resort line, the upcoming Skyliner, and the Friendship boats, stop at multiple resorts as a matter of convenience and capacity, but for the most part, you must go to a park first.
> 
> When someone starts talking about connecting a front of EPCOT to a back of EPCOT resort without going through the parks, it's because they are misunderstanding the goal of the transportation from Disney's point of view. That already exists by walking to or from the front of EPCOT bus station, but there is no reason to go direct since it bypasses where they want you to be... in the Parks. Now, like every thing else there are a few exceptions. The small boats between FW, WL and Contemporary come to mind as some of the only transportation that doesn't connect resort to park. Are there any others?


Does anyone else remember WAY BACK WHEN the buses all went EVERYWHERE?  Our first WDW trip in the mid 80's, they handed out a little card with pictures of colored flags on them...each flag represented a different route - for example from Resort A to Park A, or Resort A to Resort B, etc.  It was very confusing...you just had to wait for the right bus and you could go anywhere.  Not sure when they changed to having to basically go to a park to get to another resort...


----------



## sachilles

This is a different conversation, but the way the bus system works, is the park is the hub. It makes plenty of sense.
So if you want to go to a different resort, you need to choose a park to change buses at. Which park you choose can have huge effect on how long your journey is.

At one point in time, the hub was to be the transportation center...which made more sense when it was just the magic kingdom and Epcot.

They've definitely changed transportation philosophies a time or two.

I think folks look at the skyliner as perhaps another large switch, but short term I think it is just an experiment to see if it will work in practice. So sometimes make me wonder when I see the planned routes and wonder if it is just a short term plan, or whether the route was chosen with an eye towards the future.....as they can sometimes be different approaches.


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> Does anyone else remember WAY BACK WHEN the buses all went EVERYWHERE?  Our first WDW trip in the mid 80's, they handed out a little card with pictures of colored flags on them...each flag represented a different route - for example from Resort A to Park A, or Resort A to Resort B, etc.  It was very confusing...you just had to wait for the right bus and you could go anywhere.  Not sure when they changed to having to basically go to a park to get to another resort...



When you only had 3 to 5 resorts, FW, Contemporary, Poly, and maybe GF and CB, only 2 parks (MK, EPCOT), and Lake Buena Vista Village and maybe Typhoon Lagoon, that works. When you have 20+ resorts, 4 parks, Disney Springs, and 2 water parks, it's a little more problematic.


----------



## wnwardii

sachilles said:


> simply running a path down the exterior of the spine of Epcot.



Unfortunately, doing this may not work either.  I recently did a Backstage Magic Tour.  We started at the front of Epcot and then walked backstage and got on a Mears bus and drove backstage to the American Pavillon.  I saw just able all of the backstage area of Epcot.  I don't see them putting a path through the backstage area.  

I haven't recently looked at an ariel view of either side of Epcot, but I don't think there really is any way that a path could be built that would basically go behind the show buildings of Future World and yet be separated from the backstage area.  Basically they would have to create a tunnel for this to happen and I just don't think there is space to make this happen.  The backstage area has lots of buildings that are really close together.  You just don't realize it when you are actually in the park.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> When you only had 3 to 5 resorts, FW, Contemporary, Poly, and maybe GF and CB, only 2 parks (MK, EPCOT), and Lake Buena Vista Village and maybe Typhoon Lagoon, that works. When you have 20+ resorts, 4 parks, Disney Springs, and 2 water parks, it's a little more problematic.



Yeah, I don't think there were a lot of the Mod resorts then, probably no values... but we were at Beach Club, and I know Yacht Club was there too, and I think Boardwalk was just opening...(might have been the next trip though).  And EPCOT was open, and Hollywood Studios (MGM then) was open, and DT Disney...  But it certainly wouldn't work today.  It's pretty good the way it is now, especially with the schedule boards at the resorts.  I wish they would put those in the parks too!  But it can always be improved upon.

 I think the addition of the Minnie Vans is great for larger groups and families with little kids...  We loved the convenience on our last trip, but we sure wouldn't use it for everything.  We were sure glad to have that option because of bus delays (waited about an hour at the resort), though, once when our FOP FP was in danger of being lost!


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> Yeah, I don't think there were a lot of the Mod resorts then, probably no values... but we were at Beach Club, and I know Yacht Club was there too, and I think Boardwalk was just opening...(might have been the next trip though).  And EPCOT was open, and Hollywood Studios (MGM then) was open, and DT Disney...  But it certainly wouldn't work today.  It's pretty good the way it is now, especially with the schedule boards at the resorts.  I wish they would put those in the parks too!  But it can always be improved upon.
> 
> I think the addition of the Minnie Vans is great for larger groups and families with little kids...  We loved the convenience on our last trip, but we sure wouldn't use it for everything.  We were sure glad to have that option because of bus delays (waited about an hour at the resort), though, once when our FOP FP was in danger of being lost!




Interesting. Beach and Yacht Club opened in 1990. Studios opened in '89. Boardwalk didn't open until '96 I believe. I don't think the transportation worked that way in the mid 90s. At least not from my memories. I remember having to go to the TTC to get to various resorts from the late 80s through the 90s maybe? And then late 90s I remember them switching more toward the Parks. But I'm not real firm on those dates either. Lots of those trips run together!


----------



## PolyRob

> "jlundeen, post: 58521750, member: 355684"It's pretty good the way it is now, especially with the schedule boards at the resorts.  I wish they would put those in the parks too!  But it can always be improved upon.



I really wish the schedule boards could be incorporated into MDE


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Unfortunately, doing this may not work either.  I recently did a Backstage Magic Tour.  We started at the front of Epcot and then walked backstage and got on a Mears bus and drove backstage to the American Pavillon.  I saw just able all of the backstage area of Epcot.  I don't see them putting a path through the backstage area.
> 
> I haven't recently looked at an ariel view of either side of Epcot, but I don't think there really is any way that a path could be built that would basically go behind the show buildings of Future World and yet be separated from the backstage area.  Basically they would have to create a tunnel for this to happen and I just don't think there is space to make this happen.  The backstage area has lots of buildings that are really close together.  You just don't realize it when you are actually in the park.


For sure. You run backstage at Epcot during runDisney races and it would be hard to do so.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail Debuts Extended Weekend and Holiday Hours


Now we can hit this on arrival night. Seeing it by 10pm was a stretch... but no insterst in giving up park time on another night for it.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Annual Passholders can get a special holiday Passholder magnet at DHS
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/?CMP=SOC-FBPAGE20171129160000


This is sort of silly but I want one... and I ended up with a F&W passholder button even though I thought they were dumb and I was really looking foraward to glasses (first time to F&W)


STLstone said:


> For the crowd that was concerned about how the Guardians ride would affect the view of Spaceship Earth: Hold onto your hats before you click on that link...


Oh man, I can't send this one to DH.


----------



## sachilles

I think you folks might be thinking of the other side of the park.

You have near straight shot from the proposed hotel site over to beach club. It would be fairly easy to run down the resort side of the canal. No real back stage stuff to see, if they cross the canal early enough.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I think you folks might be thinking of the other side of the park.
> 
> You have near straight shot from the proposed hotel site over to beach club. It would be fairly easy to run down the resort side of the canal. No real back stage stuff to see, if they cross the canal early enough.
> View attachment 285795


Where are you connecting the front of the park skyline station too? You would need to build another turn station I would think. Seems like a lot of work to connect the front of a park to the back with probably little return.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> though I do have to say that I hadn't seen it before as being right at the entrance to the park, only to the side a bit.  That would kinda suck to not see Spaceship Earth from the parking lot/as you walk up to the park


I hear what you are saying and don't disagree. However if you think about it none of the other park icons are truly visible until you are inside the park. It might make a more dramatic reveal in some sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I hear what you are saying and don't disagree. However if you think about it none of the other park icons are truly visible until you are inside the park. It might make a more dramatic reveal in some sense.



Although the purposely made Cinderella's Castle big enough to see it peak out while riding the monorail to the gates to help tease and build excitement, but largely you are correct

And maybe it is one of things we all will get used to over time, but I am sure initially it will be jarring


----------



## Q-man

amberpi said:


> It's a fantastic book and it looks like Disney killed it from the previews. I got goose bumps. I'm really excited to see it *and I hate everything* (except for Star Wars).



Lockedout's little piggy toe has more hate.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> Interesting. Beach and Yacht Club opened in 1990. Studios opened in '89. Boardwalk didn't open until '96 I believe. I don't think the transportation worked that way in the mid 90s. At least not from my memories. I remember having to go to the TTC to get to various resorts from the late 80s through the 90s maybe? And then late 90s I remember them switching more toward the Parks. But I'm not real firm on those dates either. Lots of those trips run together!


Yep...went back and did the math...it was 86 we did our first Disney trip (Disneyland ) and then did the 20th anniversary in WDW...so it was early 91....all inclusive package....  we spent all our time in restaurants that trip!  Must have been a later trip that BWI was open....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REMINDER: Magic Kingdom Park Closing at 4:30 p.m. on Nov. 30


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I just saw Coco. I have to say that it was an amazing film! As a musician, I really connected with the story line. It was visually beautiful. The music was amazing. I have to agree with what others have said that I didn't see the twist coming at all, but I thought it was brilliantly written. I don't know where this ranks for me, but it is up there in my top 3 favorite Pixar films I would say.

The Frozen short was...uh...Frozen. I don't know about anyone else, but the animation threw me off especially at the beginning. It took me some time for me to actually recognize some of the characters. I found Kristoff to be the worst. It took me a while to recognize him. I don't know if it is a different type of animation, but I wish they would have stuck with how they did the original movie. I feel like there were 1-2 songs that were not necessary. I actually liked the story side of it, but there were way to many "cheesy" spots during the short.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just saw Coco. I have to say that it was an amazing film! As a musician, I really connected with the story line. It was visually beautiful. The music was amazing. I have to agree with what others have said that I didn't see the twist coming at all, but I thought it was brilliantly written. I don't know where this ranks for me, but it is up there in my top 3 favorite Pixar films I would say.
> 
> The Frozen short was...uh...Frozen. I don't know about anyone else, but the animation threw me off especially at the beginning. It took me some time for me to actually recognize some of the characters. I found Kristoff to be the worst. It took me a while to recognize him. I don't know if it is a different type of animation, but I wish they would have stuck with how they did the original movie. I feel like there were 1-2 songs that were not necessary. I actually liked the story side of it, but there were way to many "cheesy" spots during the short.



Totally agree about the animation. Though, back when the first trailers for frozen came out, my thoughts were that the animation looked terrible and couldn’t believe it was a Disney film. That style grew on me, but again, the short did take my surprise


----------



## writerguyfl

STLstone said:


> For the crowd that was concerned about how the Guardians ride would affect the view of Spaceship Earth: Hold onto your hats before you click on that link...





TheMaxRebo said:


> though I do have to say that I hadn't seen it before as being right at the entrance to the park, only to the side a bit.  That would kinda suck to not see Spaceship Earth from the parking lot/as you walk up to the park



I actually think a well-positioned hotel would do wonders to frame Spaceship Earth.  Currently, the monorail station mucks up the view when approaching from the parking lot.






Step one would be to change the angle of the monorail track as it enters and leaves the park.  Basically, move the track closer to the Universe of Energy (RIP) and Living Seas buildings.  Doing that opens the "frame" for Spaceship Earth.

Next, create two hotel towers (not too tall) on either side of the main entrance.  Connect the towers via a single concourse on the second level that stretches the length across the main entrance.  Day guests walk through the building on the ground level.  All the ticket booths and entrance gates would be protected from the weather under the building.  I'm not quite sure where the security checkpoints or parking lot trams would go, however.

Then, throw a signature restaurant on the second floor that looks over the newly designed entrance plaza (without the tombstones) and call it a day.  Having a two-story building directly in front of the entrance wouldn't be any more visually intrusive than the current monorail station.

The monorail station could be connected to the tower on the Living Seas side.  The main lobby of the hotel would be in the tower on the other side.

Of course, doing this would cost tons of money.  The cost of reconfiguring the monorail route in that area would probably not be worth the cost.  I'd say that putting any new hotel directly in front of the main entrance is not likely.

Link to Bing Map: https://binged.it/2j3eHm6


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld’s 39 year old walrus Bruiser has died

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/seaworld-orlandos-39-year-old-walrus-bruiser-has-passed-away/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art released for Shanghai’s Toy Story Land


----------



## Spridell

writerguyfl said:


> I actually think a well-positioned hotel would do wonders to frame Spaceship Earth.  Currently, the monorail station mucks up the view when approaching from the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step one would be to change the angle of the monorail track as it enters and leaves the park.  Basically, move the track closer to the Universe of Energy (RIP) and Living Seas buildings.  Doing that opens the "frame" for Spaceship Earth.
> 
> Next, create two hotel towers (not too tall) on either side of the main entrance.  Connect the towers via a single concourse on the second level that stretches the length across the main entrance.  Day guests walk through the building on the ground level.  All the ticket booths and entrance gates would be protected from the weather under the building.  I'm not quite sure where the security checkpoints or parking lot trams would go, however.
> 
> Then, throw a signature restaurant on the second floor that looks over the newly designed entrance plaza (without the tombstones) and call it a day.  Having a two-story building directly in front of the entrance wouldn't be any more visually intrusive than the current monorail station.
> 
> The monorail station could be connected to the tower on the Living Seas side.  The main lobby of the hotel would be in the tower on the other side.
> 
> Of course, doing this would cost tons of money.  The cost of reconfiguring the monorail route in that area would probably not be worth the cost.  I'd say that putting any new hotel directly in front of the main entrance is not likely.
> 
> Link to Bing Map: https://binged.it/2j3eHm6



I agree with everything you said.

I think this is just a rumor that was thrown out there just like the rumor that came out last year that they would GUT the entire Grand Floridian.

The cost of this hotel would be very very high.  To change the monorail will be very costly and time consuming.

Imagine the Epcot monorail being completely down for month or so if not more for construction.  Would be a nightmare.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Where are you connecting the front of the park skyline station too? You would need to build another turn station I would think. Seems like a lot of work to connect the front of a park to the back with probably little return.


I'm not. I was responding to the comment of where to put a path from the rumored resort in front of epcot to connect with the boardwalk, beach club complex without going through the park.

If a skyliner were to go from the IG to front of the park, you'd likely go up and over. That being said, turns of 60° or less are much less of a production, so if they wanted to "curve" the line it wouldn't be a challenge using towers with standard bases.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I'm not. I was responding to the comment of where to put a path from the rumored resort in front of epcot to connect with the boardwalk, beach club complex without going through the park.
> 
> If a skyliner were to go from the IG to front of the park, you'd likely go up and over. That being said, turns of 60° or less are much less of a production, so if they wanted to "curve" the line it wouldn't be a challenge using towers with standard bases.


Would that walk be shorter than say the Epcot resort area to DHS?


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art released for Shanghai’s Toy Story Land
> 
> View attachment 285872 View attachment 285873 View attachment 285874 View attachment 285875


Well the ride with bullseye, sure seems like the same as the carsland tractor ride at DCA. The rc car ride isn't something new for disney though. Same concept as "ring of fire" or viking ship carnival rides.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Would that walk be shorter than say the Epcot resort area to DHS?


Yes.
Depending on the path, and final location of the rumored resort. It would be about 1200 feet to about 2200 feet.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Well the ride with bullseye, sure seems like the same as the carsland tractor ride at DCA. The rc car ride isn't something new for disney though. Same concept as "ring of fire" or viking ship carnival rides.


The RC ride is the same thing already in the other Toy Story Lands in HK and Paris. Shanghai is really getting nothing new they are all copies. Only major difference is the theme of the swing ride being woody/bullseye.


----------



## sachilles

And just think of the run disney possibilities.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> And just think of the run disney possibilities.


What do you mean by that? Adding the path? runDisney goes through backstage and onstage areas without the path as it is.


----------



## sachilles

Would it have helped if I had posted that phrase in red text?


----------



## wareagle57

sachilles said:


> Well the ride with bullseye, sure seems like the same as the carsland tractor ride at DCA. The rc car ride isn't something new for disney though. Same concept as "ring of fire" or viking ship carnival rides.



I looked up the ride video of the RC racer because I had always been under the impression it was much more than the swinging ship type rides at other theme parks and it was more of an intense launch coaster. The video was very underwhelming. I expected it to go much higher and faster. I think it's even less intense than the swinging ship rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I looked up the ride video of the RC racer because I had always been under the impression it was much more than the swinging ship type rides at other theme parks and it was more of an intense launch coaster. The video was very underwhelming. I expected it to go much higher and faster. I think it's even less intense than the swinging ship rides.



I rode it in Hong Kong and it gets pretty high and isn't a nice calm ride ... it was also raining at the time and the rain drops pelting us in the face as we raced up didn't help matters


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Would it have helped if I had posted that phrase in red text?


Was it sarcasm? I’m confused.


----------



## luisov

That looks like a very nice and different version of Toy Story playland. Then again, I have a big problem with these Toy Story lands. They fill them with a bunch of flat rides, which wouldn't be a big deal if they at least had a decent ride cycle. Waiting an hour to have three spins on Slinky dog sounds like a pain.


----------



## Phicinfan

Spridell said:


> I agree with everything you said.
> 
> I think this is just a rumor that was thrown out there just like the rumor that came out last year that they would GUT the entire Grand Floridian.
> 
> The cost of this hotel would be very very high.  To change the monorail will be very costly and time consuming.
> 
> Imagine the Epcot monorail being completely down for month or so if not more for construction.  Would be a nightmare.


Well first this would not change the Monorail.  The option inside the park has been dropped.  As posted in the rumor thread, we got green light confirmation from MagicFeather, Martin and Spirit at WDWMagic.com that this hotel was happening.  Three sites for location are still viable - west of bus drop off, ON the bus drop off or just in front of main gate before the monorail station.  So tie into the monorail for travel to other parks is doable if put at main gate in front.


----------



## sachilles

I would think west of bus drop would make the most sense with minimizing the impact of the infrastructure already in place. However in terms of guest views, that one is probably the least palatable.


----------



## Spridell

Phicinfan said:


> Well first this would not change the Monorail.  The option inside the park has been dropped.  As posted in the rumor thread, we got green light confirmation from MagicFeather, Martin and Spirit at WDWMagic.com that this hotel was happening.  Three sites for location are still viable - west of bus drop off, ON the bus drop off or just in front of main gate before the monorail station.  So tie into the monorail for travel to other parks is doable if put at main gate in front.




If they have to remove or reconfigure the monorail track in anyway IMO will cause major headache.  If not then not much of headache.


----------



## Q-man

sachilles said:


> and this new resort wouldn't put strain on it?
> 
> I don't think that leg to epcot is really used to capacity. I think the strain is the MK loop.
> 
> *It would seem to be a colossal mistake to build a resort on the front side of the park, and not give them access to Boardwalk without buying a ticket to pass through Epcot.* The bus route just won't cut it.
> If if it is only a path like the one from DHS to the boardwalk, and run it down the spine along the canal.



If the Boardwalk is a guest's priority there are 5 hotels/DVCs in walking distance and 3 more that will have Skyliner service in walking distance. That puts over 11,000 on property rooms with easy enough access to the Boardwalk. I don't see why they'd build a Skyliner to add ~350 rooms to that as that is ~3% of what will already be able to get to the Boardwalk via foot and Skyliner.

Another solution would be include Epcot admission for Epcot front gate hotel guests staying longer than X number of days.


----------



## dlavender

Why don't they just use the empty innovations building as a hotel.  Would sure save on costs!


----------



## skier_pete

To be clear...I think the "Hotel at the Front of Epcot" is the weakest of the many, many rumors swirling around Epcot and Disney World in general. Disney tends to either cluster their hotels (think POR/POFQ or All-Stars or CBR/Pop/AoA) or make them large. The idea that they would build a boutique hotel at the entrance to Epcot seems to me very, very hard to believe. They would have to set up an entire service infrastructure in an isolated location. Much, much more likely to expand something at the IG than to do something like this. 

But even so - extending the Skyliner to it makes zero sense. It would already have direct access to Epcot and secondary (non bus) access to MK. What would be the benefit of putting a route from there to IG to Riviera to CBR to DHS with at least TWO changes. Just for DHS access for a boutique hotel? A bus would be way easier and wouldn't hurt desirability because you already have that access for two resorts.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> To be clear...I think the "Hotel at the Front of Epcot" is the weakest of the many, many rumors swirling around Epcot and Disney World in general. Disney tends to either cluster their hotels (think POR/POFQ or All-Stars or CBR/Pop/AoA) or make them large. The idea that they would build a boutique hotel at the entrance to Epcot seems to me very, very hard to believe. They would have to set up an entire service infrastructure in an isolated location. Much, much more likely to expand something at the IG than to do something like this.


Disney has done it at other places so I don't see it as being very weak. We are seeing the Swolphin explore boutique options and the Star Wars hotel will surely be not clustered.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Disney has done it at other places so I don't see it as being very weak. We are seeing the Swolphin explore boutique options and the Star Wars hotel will surely be not clustered.


Also don’t they have several potential plots to build hotels near the Epcot entrance. Who’s to say if they greenlit one, more wouldn’t follow down the road?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Also don’t they have several potential plots to build hotels near the Epcot entrance. Who’s to say if they greenlit one, more wouldn’t follow down the road?


That is a possibility but I would say less likely.


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> To be clear...I think the "Hotel at the Front of Epcot" is the weakest of the many, many rumors swirling around Epcot and Disney World in general. Disney tends to either cluster their hotels (think POR/POFQ or All-Stars or CBR/Pop/AoA) or make them large. The idea that they would build a boutique hotel at the entrance to Epcot seems to me very, very hard to believe. They would have to set up an entire service infrastructure in an isolated location. Much, much more likely to expand something at the IG than to do something like this.



If gondolas are the future of WDW transportation that frees up the bus service facility and bus drop-off/pickup lot for a hotel.  It would also be a straight shot down the West side of EP to the IGW Skyliner station.

Dixie Landings gondolas to the front of Epcot with a connection around the West end of Epcot to DHS takes away the need for buses to 3 parks for 10% of on property rooms. But they'd have to transfer to the TTC monorail and again to get to MK.


----------



## Keels

writerguyfl said:


> I actually think a well-positioned hotel would do wonders to frame Spaceship Earth.  Currently, the monorail station mucks up the view when approaching from the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step one would be to change the angle of the monorail track as it enters and leaves the park.  Basically, move the track closer to the Universe of Energy (RIP) and Living Seas buildings.  Doing that opens the "frame" for Spaceship Earth.
> 
> Next, create two hotel towers (not too tall) on either side of the main entrance.  Connect the towers via a single concourse on the second level that stretches the length across the main entrance.  Day guests walk through the building on the ground level.  All the ticket booths and entrance gates would be protected from the weather under the building.  I'm not quite sure where the security checkpoints or parking lot trams would go, however.
> 
> Then, throw a signature restaurant on the second floor that looks over the newly designed entrance plaza (without the tombstones) and call it a day.  Having a two-story building directly in front of the entrance wouldn't be any more visually intrusive than the current monorail station.
> 
> The monorail station could be connected to the tower on the Living Seas side.  The main lobby of the hotel would be in the tower on the other side.
> 
> Of course, doing this would cost tons of money.  The cost of reconfiguring the monorail route in that area would probably not be worth the cost.  I'd say that putting any new hotel directly in front of the main entrance is not likely.
> 
> Link to Bing Map: https://binged.it/2j3eHm6



Only thing missing is throwing a bar somewhere in front of the park by the entrance, and I'm sold!


----------



## sachilles

I guess I'm looking at this a different way.
From an operations stand point, a small boutique hotel would want to be separate enough to seem unique but close enough to benefit from the other resorts.
_*IF *_it happens, and you are a hotel ops staff member, you are hoping it goes west of the bus drop off, with some sort of connection to the yacht club. It allows for shared facility maintenance staff, housekeeping as well as others. While each resort will have their identity, many services can be shared behind the scenes.
Being a small boutique hotel, I think the guests would find value in being able access the boardwalk directly. While they might have their own table service and quick service restaurant, having a little variety just a stroll a way has value to those guests.
Its not to say that someone that loves boardwalk can't stay elsewhere and get access. They can. It's a matter of helping open up the options for a small footprint hotel.
I think of it like how they are setting up the Riviera resort. It's has an identity separate than the CBR, but the guests undoubtedly benefit from being close to CBR, and the staff will definitely have some crossover.

The skyliner to the front conversation seems to gone on a tangent. My point has been lost. 
My point was that if a hotel at the front of the park was truly planned, They likely would have tried to incorporate the skyliner into the project, either directly or indirectly. As the skyliner is the new hot thing. I'm not saying two stops at each epcot gate. I'm not suggesting either gate. Simply that the two projects would have to interact with each other somehow. As it stands now, there isn't anything in the skyliner project that looks like it would be affected by the mystery resort. So that leads me to believe the rumored resort is more blue sky dreaming than anything. There goal might be to be there, but nothing is really firmed up. 
The talk of an attraction at England with little details adds to the mystery. I feel like that corner of the park(the spine-England to say "the Land") is having a little bit of higher level planning going on.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Only thing missing is throwing a bar somewhere in front of the park by the entrance, and I'm sold!


I am sure the hotel would have one on the rooftop with views or something.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am sure the hotel would have one on the rooftop with views or something.



NOW WE'RE TALKING!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Limited Release YesterEars Holiday Shirts Now Available at ShopDisney


----------



## STLstone

sachilles said:


> I guess I'm looking at this a different way.
> From an operations stand point, a small boutique hotel would want to be separate enough to seem unique but close enough to benefit from the other resorts.
> _*IF *_it happens, and you are a hotel ops staff member, you are hoping it goes west of the bus drop off, with some sort of connection to the yacht club. It allows for shared facility maintenance staff, housekeeping as well as others. While each resort will have their identity, many services can be shared behind the scenes.
> Being a small boutique hotel, I think the guests would find value in being able access the boardwalk directly. While they might have their own table service and quick service restaurant, having a little variety just a stroll a way has value to those guests.
> Its not to say that someone that loves boardwalk can't stay elsewhere and get access. They can. It's a matter of helping open up the options for a small footprint hotel.
> I think of it like how they are setting up the Riviera resort. It's has an identity separate than the CBR, but the guests undoubtedly benefit from being close to CBR, and the staff will definitely have some crossover.
> 
> The skyliner to the front conversation seems to gone on a tangent. My point has been lost.
> My point was that if a hotel at the front of the park was truly planned, They likely would have tried to incorporate the skyliner into the project, either directly or indirectly. As the skyliner is the new hot thing. I'm not saying two stops at each epcot gate. I'm not suggesting either gate. Simply that the two projects would have to interact with each other somehow. As it stands now, there isn't anything in the skyliner project that looks like it would be affected by the mystery resort. So that leads me to believe the rumored resort is more blue sky dreaming than anything. There goal might be to be there, but nothing is really firmed up.
> The talk of an attraction at England with little details adds to the mystery. I feel like that corner of the park(the spine-England to say "the Land") is having a little bit of higher level planning going on.


I'm just thinking of this hotel as NOT close to the Boardwalk, so I think people that want to be close to the Boardwalk would just stay somewhere else.

This hotel would have direct, non-bus access to Epcot and the TTC. If Disney wanted a new hotel with Boardwalk access, they could build one elsewhere.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> This hotel would have direct, non-bus access to Epcot and the TTC. If Disney wanted a new hotel with Boardwalk access, they could build one elsewhere.


And monorail access to MK.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Magic Kingdom Update

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/magic-kingdom-update-work-continues-in_30.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guerlain Event Taking Place at Epcot Through Sunday, December 3


----------



## Q-man

sachilles said:


> I guess I'm looking at this a different way.
> From an operations stand point, a small boutique hotel would want to be separate enough to seem unique but close enough to benefit from the other resorts.
> _*IF *_it happens, and you are a hotel ops staff member, you are hoping it goes west of the bus drop off, with some sort of connection to the yacht club. It allows for shared facility maintenance staff, housekeeping as well as others. While each resort will have their identity, many services can be shared behind the scenes.
> *Being a small boutique hotel, I think the guests would find value in being able access the boardwalk directly. While they might have their own table service and quick service restaurant, having a little variety just a stroll a way has value to those guests.*
> Its not to say that someone that loves boardwalk can't stay elsewhere and get access. They can. It's a matter of helping open up the options for a small footprint hotel.
> I think of it like how they are setting up the Riviera resort. It's has an identity separate than the CBR, but the guests undoubtedly benefit from being close to CBR, and the staff will definitely have some crossover.
> 
> The skyliner to the front conversation seems to gone on a tangent. My point has been lost.
> My point was that if a hotel at the front of the park was truly planned, They likely would have tried to incorporate the skyliner into the project, either directly or indirectly. As the skyliner is the new hot thing. I'm not saying two stops at each epcot gate. I'm not suggesting either gate. Simply that the two projects would have to interact with each other somehow. As it stands now, there isn't anything in the skyliner project that looks like it would be affected by the mystery resort. So that leads me to believe the rumored resort is more blue sky dreaming than anything. There goal might be to be there, but nothing is really firmed up.
> The talk of an attraction at England with little details adds to the mystery. I feel like that corner of the park(the spine-England to say "the Land") is having a little bit of higher level planning going on.



Keep in mind that such a property would have fairly easy access to much greater choices than the at the Boardwalk via all restaurants in the monorail loop properties.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Magic Kingdom Update
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/11/magic-kingdom-update-work-continues-in_30.html



First off, 65 minute wait for Small World?  105 for BTMRR?  man, crowds still there

also, it says: 'Work continues in Adventureland on the rumored new D23 location:" .... I assume that should read new "Club 33" not "D23" right?


----------



## sachilles

Q-man said:


> Keep in mind that such a property would have fairly easy access to much greater choices than the at the Boardwalk via all restaurants in the monorail loop properties.


To that end, I agree, I think that is a great point.
Side benefit #2 is relative to Disney's bus strategy. The parks are the hub, so most resort guests must go from their resort to a park, to switch to another bus to end up at another resort.
In this scenario, you are already at the hub. So you could go directly from your home resort to let's say the restaurant at the Grand Floridian via bus. Or you take the monorail to the transportation center, switch monorails and go to GF.

What I'm wondering is with the boutique style hotels is whether we might be missing something here. Perhaps the allure of these new boutique style resorts is true direct access, not direct access to the current main gate and the unwashed masses. I'm wondering if a dedicated entrance for those in the hotel similar to the grand californian/DCA. Might that make sense for a perk at that level? In that case the location becomes more important.


----------



## amberpi

Q-man said:


> Keep in mind that such a property would have fairly easy access to much greater choices than the at the Boardwalk via all restaurants in the monorail loop properties.



What in the world are you referring to? Outside of V&A and CG, the monorail loop is terrible in terms of food. Boardwalk area, including the Swolphin, kills it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> What in the world are you referring to? Outside of V&A and CG, the monorail loop is terrible in terms of food. Boardwalk area, including the Swolphin, kills it.



well, I like Kona Cafe and enjoy Trader Sam's but you are right, particularly if you include the Swolphin (which of course you would)


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I like Kona Cafe and enjoy Trader Sam's but you are right, particularly if you include the Swolphin (which of course you would)



I like Trader Sam's! Its a madhouse though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I like Trader Sam's! Its a madhouse though.



yeah, we usually only stay inside for a drink, maybe 2 and then will shift outside for another round (only way to get the Spikey Pineapple - extra spikey of course - as well).  Usually have live music out there too - and just can be a nice setting on a nice evening


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> What in the world are you referring to? Outside of V&A and CG, the monorail loop is terrible in terms of food. Boardwalk area, including the Swolphin, kills it.



Yeah - between the Boardwalk area hotels and direct access to WS, this area beats the monorail loop handsdown. And a hotel at the front of Epcot is still a "wait-10 minute monorail-wait-5 to 10 minute monorail" ride from those places, as oppose to a stay at BW or BC/YC which puts you right in the middle of it.  I still don't see this as a good "boutique" location - unless you have a selling point like Star Wars - a "boutique" hotel needs a driver to put people there.


----------



## Q-man

Citricos, Narcoossee, California Grill.

In reality anyone in a $400-600/nt deluxe isn't going to think twice about $10-20 uber ride.


----------



## sachilles

Q-man said:


> Citricos, Narcoossee, California Grill.
> 
> In reality anyone in a $400-600/nt deluxe isn't going to think twice about $10-20 uber ride.


I don't disagree with you.
I guess my thoughts on any vacation is to avoid any transportation at all costs, and perhaps that is why I like the idea of being able to walk to the boardwalk cluster. I think strolling when I'm vacation. Not getting on the bus, not getting on the monorail, and not getting in a taxi/uber. Oddly, boats are okay.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I don't disagree with you.
> I guess my thoughts on any vacation is to avoid any transportation at all costs, and perhaps that is why I like the idea of being able to walk to the boardwalk cluster. I think strolling when I'm vacation. Not getting on the bus, not getting on the monorail, and not getting in a taxi/uber. Oddly, boats are okay.


Disney isn’t a typical vacation. It’s pretty easy to forgo transportation at Disneyland but with the size of WDW it just doesn’t work.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Disney isn’t a typical vacation. It’s pretty easy to forgo transportation at Disneyland but with the size of WDW it just doesn’t work.



That's true but a nice stroll after Illuminations and then dinner is pretty perfect


----------



## sachilles

amberpi said:


> That's true but a nice stroll after Illuminations and then dinner is pretty perfect



I think between boardwalk, epcot and world showcase, you have one of the biggest clusters of food and entertainment on wdw property. Probably in direct comparison with the springs. You add in a few rides for the kids and it's a pretty ideal place for childless couples (and those with children old enough to roam on their own) to wander on their own for a bit.


----------



## splash327

sachilles said:


> I think between boardwalk, epcot and world showcase, you have one of the biggest clusters of food and entertainment on wdw property. Probably in direct comparison with the springs. You add in a few rides for the kids and it's a pretty ideal place for childless couples (and those with children old enough to roam on their own) to wander on their own for a bit.



I agree.  We just got back from a stay at the YC over thanksgiving.  My kids are 22,21,& 16 and it is our favorite area to stay in (Boardwalk, BC, YC area).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Bill Nye case continues 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/t...ion-fraud-claims-bill-nye-science-guy-1063130


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Just interesting to see where they would put it since they are pretty landlocked being right on the water.



Isn't that the opposite of being landlocked?


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> That's true but a nice stroll after Illuminations and then dinner is pretty perfect



If I could just carry a Yuengling from the UK fish stand out the IG it would be even better.....

Don't laugh, I have been forced to chug at the IG before.  I threatened to go back to France and get a bottle of wine.......


----------



## rteetz




----------



## bluecastle

Tigger's ally said:


> If I could just carry a Yuengling from the UK fish stand out the IG it would be even better.....
> 
> Don't laugh, I have been forced to chug at the IG before.  I threatened to go back to France and get a bottle of wine.......


Just carry your reusable mug for those occasions!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I watched the ABC Holiday day special:
- the Toy Story Land Sneak Peak was pretty useless if you've followed it at all
- the new Last Jedi trailer/sneak peak was fun and had some new scenes
- noticed they referred to the Olaf's Frozen Adventure as a "featurette" not a "short"
- some good performances - I liked Fitz and the Tantrums, Darious Rucker, and Hanson 
- the lighting the Castles in multiple Disney Parks (they Skippers piped Tokyo) was pretty cool


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I watched the ABC Holiday day special:
> - the Toy Story Land Sneak Peak was pretty useless if you've followed it at all
> - the new Last Jedi trailer/sneak peak was fun and had some new scenes
> - noticed they referred to the Olaf's Frozen Adventure as a "featurette" not a "short"
> - some good performances - I liked Fitz and the Tantrums, Darious Rucker, and Hanson
> - the lighting the Castles in multiple Disney Parks (they Skippers piped Tokyo) was pretty cool


The Toy Story preview on the Disney Channel special was better even though it didn't show much.

I was disappoint when the fireworks at Disneyland at the end were CGI. Like really Disney?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I watched the ABC Holiday day special:
> - the Toy Story Land Sneak Peak was pretty useless if you've followed it at all
> - the new Last Jedi trailer/sneak peak was fun and had some new scenes
> - noticed they referred to the Olaf's Frozen Adventure as a "featurette" not a "short"
> - some good performances - I liked Fitz and the Tantrums, Darious Rucker, and Hanson
> - the lighting the Castles in multiple Disney Parks (they Skippers piped Tokyo) was pretty cool


I thought the same thing about all of these. The Toy Story sneak peak was useless.

The only thing I really noticed was all of the "fake" fireworks for Disneyland at the end. In my eyes, it really looked fake which made me upset in a way since that is my favorite park. I also wonder what the lighting of the Castles means when it is just the projection technology? Do all of the Castles around the world not decorate their castles with lights?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The Toy Story preview on the Disney Channel was better even though it didn't show much.
> 
> I was disappoint when the fireworks at Disneyland at the end were CGI. Like really Disney?


The only thing I wonder is when did they film it? If it was after a certain time, they can't shoot off fireworks. Also, the weather could effect it. I was disappointed in that as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I thought the same thing about all of these. The Toy Story sneak peak was useless.
> 
> The only thing I really noticed was all of the "fake" fireworks for Disneyland at the end. In my eyes, it really looked fake which made me upset in a way since that is my favorite park. I also wonder what the lighting of the Castles means when it is just the projection technology? Do all of the Castles around the world not decorate their castles with lights?



It definitely seemed like they wanted all the castles to have a similar look/technology


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The only thing I wonder is when did they film it? If it was after a certain time, they can't shoot off fireworks. I was disappointed in that as well.



That was my guess was just too late - it was a lot of fake fireworks


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The only thing I wonder is when did they film it? If it was after a certain time, they can't shoot off fireworks. I was disappointed in that as well.


Most of it was filmed a few weeks ago. 

Shanghai and maybe HK are the only ones that don't do the lights I believe. Paris, DL, and MK all have castle lights.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my guess was just too late - it was a lot of fake fireworks


Should've done the fireworks shots in MK then. Just looked bad IMO.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my guess was just too late - it was a lot of fake fireworks





rteetz said:


> Should've done the fireworks shots in MK then. Just looked bad IMO.


Another thing about the Disneyland fireworks scene...Anyone who has been to Disneyland could figure out that those were fake based on where the launch zones were showing up on the TV.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Another thing about the Disneyland fireworks scene...Anyone who has been to Disneyland could figure out that those were fake based on where the launch zones were showing up on the TV.


It was pretty obvious. It was like the fake CGI fireworks at the end of Soarin.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> It was like the fake CGI fireworks at the end of Soarin.


Its funny because its true!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland the most instagrammed place in 2017

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/worlds-most-instagrammed-places/amp/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland the most instagrammed place in 2017
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/worlds-most-instagrammed-places/amp/


Disney California Adventure was also 9th!  Go California Parks!!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I just checked out the link for the 2018 merchandise.  Interesting to note that the logo icon for DHS has changed again.  Talk about a park with an identity crisis.   I hope that is not a bad sign for the future of ToT.


----------



## Brocktoon

Tigger's ally said:


> If I could just carry a Yuengling from the UK fish stand out the IG it would be even better.....
> 
> Don't laugh, I have been forced to chug at the IG before.  I threatened to go back to France and get a bottle of wine.......



For me it's always been a Unibroue from the beer cart in Canada as 'one for the road' ... then stuck chugging at the IG.  It's just a shame that we can't carry out as that whole area around the paved bridges and Boardwalk is great at nighttime.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Orlando getting new Marvel dining experience 

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/un...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Orlando getting new Marvel dining experience
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/un...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Universal doing anything with Marvel is just a hilarious middle finger to Disney these days. I hope the folks in charge at Universal get as big a kick out of it as I do...


----------



## Scotybo

Just back from a wonderful 5 day trip. FYI to Epcot Beer drinkers the price of beer has remained the same, however the size of the beer cups have been decreased to 12 oz only. Just an FYI I wanted to pass along. I love Disney and having a few beers in world showcase. This IMO did finally cross that line of what I am willing to pay for. Just wanted to pass along.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch ‘Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!’ Live on December 4 at 7:55 p.m. EST


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Achieves $5 Billion in Global Box Office for 3rd Consecutive Year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Scotybo said:


> Just back from a wonderful 5 day trip. FYI to Epcot Beer drinkers the price of beer has remained the same, however the size of the beer cups have been decreased to 12 oz only. Just an FYI I wanted to pass along. I love Disney and having a few beers in world showcase. This IMO did finally cross that line of what I am willing to pay for. Just wanted to pass along.



do they still have the plastic souvenir mugs?  That is usually one of my souvenirs each trip


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
FPs for Frozen Ever After now beginning at 9AM

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/fastp...ever-epcot-now-available-beginning-9am-daily/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FPs for Frozen Ever After now beginning at 9AM
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/fastp...ever-epcot-now-available-beginning-9am-daily/



At least the sparkling dessert party is still available


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Achieves $5 Billion in Global Box Office for 3rd Consecutive Year



Star Wars will easily push that to over $7 billion then. Maybe $7.5 billion once coco and Thor have finished their runs too


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FPs for Frozen Ever After now beginning at 9AM
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/fastp...ever-epcot-now-available-beginning-9am-daily/


I wonder if they are testing to see if they will do the same for Ratatouille and opening that section of World Showcase early too when it opens?


----------



## dina444444

Lee Matthews said:


> Star Wars will easily push that to over $7 billion then. Maybe $7.5 billion once coco and Thor have finished their runs too


Not necesarily on Star Wars, only the first two weeks of its run will be part of the 2017 box office year.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Orlando getting new Marvel dining experience
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/un...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



Looked like fun until I saw the price and I forgot we were talking about theme park character meals...and I thought Disney character meals were bad. $50? 





TheMaxRebo said:


> So I watched the ABC Holiday day special:
> - the Toy Story Land Sneak Peak was pretty useless if you've followed it at all
> - the new Last Jedi trailer/sneak peak was fun and had some new scenes
> - noticed they referred to the Olaf's Frozen Adventure as a "featurette" not a "short"
> - some good performances - I liked Fitz and the Tantrums, Darious Rucker, and Hanson
> - the lighting the Castles in multiple Disney Parks (they Skippers piped Tokyo) was pretty cool



We didn't watch the whole thing - I have a hard time sitting through that much drivel so we DVRd it for gradual watch-back. But we were there while they were shooting it, and we watched the first performance with Ciara being performed, at least in rehearsal form.  The mention of fake fireworks got me thinking as we walked around Fantasyland later in the evening, some fireworks shot off randomly. These were clearly the fireworks for the actual Ciara taping. (They didn't shoot off fireworks during the rehearsal.)  This was Tuesday the 7th. On Sunday the 5th we were in the park until after closing and as we were leaving they were still taping the special. (We didn't get up close that day but heard that 5th Harmony was on-stage earlier in the day.)  We got stuck waiting for a bus for 30 minutes, so this was probably 45 minutes after official park closing, they shot off a whole load of fireworks - again presumably for taping. So it sure seems like WDW didn't fake the fireworks. 

Perhaps at DLR they were forced to since for certain wind conditions they can't fire them off, or after a certain time. My guess is that was probably not their first choice to CGI them in, and especially if the CGI was bad...probably a situation they couldn't help. 

Oh and as we were watching Ciara with her furry hat and leg warmers, my wife said "Remember how hot it was that night? How are they not all glistening?"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Last Jedi scenes being added to Star Wars Galactic Spectacular 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/star-...returns-december-15th-last-jedi-scenes-added/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Oh and as we were watching Ciara with her furry hat and leg warmers, my wife said "Remember how hot it was that night? How are they not all glistening?"



I thought that with a number of the performers who had long sleeves and jackets and wool hats and stuff ... obviously they were trying to go for the holiday look, etc. - but they must have been hot singing and dancing in those clothes!


----------



## jknezek

Saw a report on my Bloomberg that Disney Florida Workers reject pay proposal...


----------



## splash327

Gusey said:


> I wonder if they are testing to see if they will do the same for Ratatouille and opening that section of World Showcase early too when it opens?



The pastry shop in France opens with the park already.  They usually have a rope between France and Morocco.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Saw a report on my Bloomberg that Disney Florida Workers reject pay proposal...


I just did a quick search on Bloomberg and didn’t see it. 

This was from today though. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-offers-union-a-new-deal-in-ongoing-wage-negotiations/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I just did a quick search on Bloomberg and didn’t see it.
> 
> This was from today though.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-offers-union-a-new-deal-in-ongoing-wage-negotiations/


 
No. It's on my Bloomberg Terminal. No link to a story yet, but looks like it won't get to a vote.

"
Version:0.9StartHTML:0000000103 EndHTML:0000000743 StartFragment:0000000141 EndFragment:0000000705
*Three of Six Disney Florida Park Unions to Reject Pay Proposal*

By Karen Mielcarek

(Bloomberg) -- 
UNITE HERE says three largest unions representing 74% of members plan to reject Disneyâ€™s wage offer presented Nov. 30.


Union says Disney offer leaves starting hourly pay at $10 through 2019
Voting to take place Dec. 19, 20"


----------



## jknezek

jknezek said:


> No. It's on my Bloomberg Terminal. No link to a story yet, but looks like it won't get to a vote.
> 
> "
> Version:0.9StartHTML:0000000103 EndHTML:0000000743 StartFragment:0000000141 EndFragment:0000000705
> *Three of Six Disney Florida Park Unions to Reject Pay Proposal*
> 
> By Karen Mielcarek
> 
> (Bloomberg) --
> UNITE HERE says three largest unions representing 74% of members plan to reject Disneyâ€™s wage offer presented Nov. 30.
> 
> 
> Union says Disney offer leaves starting hourly pay at $10 through 2019
> Voting to take place Dec. 19, 20"


Apparently this comes from an emailed statement by UNITE HERE.


----------



## andyw715

********** said:


> Oh and as we were watching Ciara with her furry hat and leg warmers, my wife said "Remember how hot it was that night? How are they not all glistening?"



Yeah Ciara is pretty hot.


----------



## rteetz

Concept art for Caribbean Beach. From poster WDWTraveler on WDWMagic.com


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Concept art for Caribbean Beach. From poster WDWTraveler on WDWMagic.com
> 
> View attachment 286187 View attachment 286188 View attachment 286189 View attachment 286190 View attachment 286191 View attachment 286192 View attachment 286193 View attachment 286194 View attachment 286195



Now THAT I think qualifies as highly themed (though don't see individual rooms yet)


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Frozen Ever After Fastpass availability time moves from 11am to 9am.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/fastp...ever-epcot-now-available-beginning-9am-daily/


----------



## Reddog1134

jknezek said:


> Universal doing anything with Marvel is just a hilarious middle finger to Disney these days. I hope the folks in charge at Universal get as big a kick out of it as I do...



I'm pretty sure Disney still has to sign off on anything Universal does with Marvel.  So, I'm sure they're getting their say and share of all this.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Concept art for Caribbean Beach. From poster WDWTraveler on WDWMagic.com
> 
> View attachment 286187 View attachment 286188 View attachment 286189 View attachment 286190 View attachment 286191 View attachment 286192 View attachment 286193 View attachment 286194 View attachment 286195


Those concept arts look awesome!


----------



## cmash95

rteetz said:


> Concept art for Caribbean Beach. From poster WDWTraveler on WDWMagic.com
> 
> View attachment 286187 View attachment 286188 View attachment 286189 View attachment 286190 View attachment 286191 View attachment 286192 View attachment 286193 View attachment 286194 View attachment 286195


one word. Yuck. this isn't the sixties. looks cheap to me


----------



## cmash95

Reddog1134 said:


> I'm pretty sure Disney still has to sign off on anything Universal does with Marvel.  So, I'm sure they're getting their say and share of all this.


no they don't. universal has the rights to use the characters in their park however they see fit


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> one word. Yuck. this isn't the sixties. looks cheap to me


Might be just the way the art is presented. 

I think it fits the Caribbean theme very well.


----------



## ej119

*TV News*

The next edition of "Treasures from the Disney Vault" on TCM has been announced for Wednesday, December 20.

http://www.tcm.com/disney/

Schedule (All times Eastern):

8:00pm - Mickey Mouse: Brave Little Tailor (1938)
8:15pm - The Story of Robin Hood (1952)
9:45pm - The Sign of Zorro (1958)
11:30pm - Toby Tyler (1960)
1:15am - Trick of Our Trade (1957 - Disneyland television episode)
2:15am - Pete's Dragon (1977)
4:30am - Fuzzbucket (1986)

What a good looking line-up! I've been waiting for them to air Toby Tyler, and Pete's Dragon is always a treat.


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> *TV News*
> 
> The next edition of "Treasures from the Disney Vault" on TCM has been announced for Wednesday, December 20.
> 
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> Schedule (All times Eastern):
> 
> 8:00pm - Mickey Mouse: Brave Little Tailor (1938)
> 8:15pm - The Story of Robin Hood (1952)
> 9:45pm - The Sign of Zorro (1958)
> 11:30pm - Toby Tyler (1960)
> 1:15am - Trick of Our Trade (1957 - Disneyland television episode)
> 2:15am - Pete's Dragon (1977)
> 4:30am - Fuzzbucket (1986)
> 
> What a good looking line-up! I've been waiting for them to air Toby Tyler, and Pete's Dragon is always a treat.


Excited for Pete’s dragon!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

As someone who lives in the Caribbean, this is still current style around here.   Just prefer the actual ocean feet away.  Really makes the wood really pop!


----------



## Brocktoon

ej119 said:


> *TV News*
> 
> The next edition of "Treasures from the Disney Vault" on TCM has been announced for Wednesday, December 20.
> 
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> Schedule (All times Eastern):
> 
> *4:30am - Fuzzbucket (1986)*



Holy Schnikes ... Fuzzbucket takes me back!  I think that was one of the 80's Disney Sunday Movies.  It was cheesy as heck, but I loved it as a kid.  Now TCM just needs to air Earth Star Voyager


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
iPhone X cases now available at D-Tech

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...-phone-cases-now-available-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Reddog1134

cmash95 said:


> no they don't. universal has the rights to use the characters in their park however they see fit


 
They cannot use the them however they see fit.  If Disney can provide reasonable cause to reject something, they can do so.  It's in the contract.


----------



## jade1

MommyinHonduras said:


> As someone who lives in the Caribbean, this is still current style around here.   Just prefer the actual ocean feet away.  Really makes the wood really pop!



Walked around a bit today. Kinda growing on me, but I like more choices regardless.

The walk to the food court and dining appears fairly short.

Not sure but appears illumination is in view from the CBR  main pool, but will be blocked by the tower.

Took a couple phone pics if interested.


----------



## jade1




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week

http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco does well in week two as well

https://t.co/Rxa5GF6him?amp=1


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco is doing well in China 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/robcain...y-to-friday-gain-in-china-for-39m-8-day-cume/


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5


Oh good, now we can take my in-laws and I won't spend the first 40 minutes in the lobby getting snacks...


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5



I was hoping they’d do this - Coco sounds good but a 30 minute Frozen film before it was enough to keep us away. Now we might go see it, but I have to say there’s a good number of films out now giving it a run for my money.


----------



## Capang

Mattimation said:


> I was hoping they’d do this - Coco sounds good but a 30 minute Frozen film before it was enough to keep us away. Now we might go see it, but I have to say there’s a good number of films out now giving it a run for my money.


Coco was excellent in my opinion, one of the better films in the last few years. The short was ok for what it was. I think it would’ve been better suited running on abc or the Disney channel though. It is too long to be a “short” like the others that run before the films and it made for a really long sit in a theater.

I still don’t understand why Frozen was placed in front of the film. Were they trying to draw people in? I just didn’t get why it was there in the first place.


----------



## Mattimation

Capang said:


> Coco was excellent in my opinion, one of the better films in the last few years. The short was ok for what it was. I think it would’ve been better suited running on abc or the Disney channel though. It is too long to be a “short” like the others that run before the films and it made for a really long sit in a theater.
> 
> I still don’t understand why Frozen was placed in front of the film. Were they trying to draw people in? I just didn’t get why it was there in the first place.



Frozen Adventure was originally going to play on ABC, but Disney decided to put it in front of Coco after Cars 3 went into theaters. The official story Disney is telling is that Frozen Adventure was just too good to put on TV - that it was so cinematic it would be best viewed in theaters. Fans, critics, and reviewers have all pointed out though that Disney seemed worried Coco would fail after Cars 3 fell short of expectations, and that they likely felt Frozen would guarantee Coco be a success. As to whether or not Frozen is actually responsible for Coco’s ticket sales can probably not be calculated, but the press has definitely been bad, and pretty much everyone has called Disney out for being opportunistic


----------



## Lee Matthews

I think they assumed CoCo wasn’t going to do well and though sticking this short in front would help


----------



## JaxDad

Capang said:


> Coco was excellent in my opinion, one of the better films in the last few years. The short was ok for what it was. I think it would’ve been better suited running on abc or the Disney channel though. It is too long to be a “short” like the others that run before the films and it made for a really long sit in a theater.
> 
> _*I still don’t understand why Frozen was placed in front of the film. Were they trying to draw people in? I just didn’t get why it was there in the first place.*_


It's probably best to just let it go...


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5


This makes me sad!! We loved the Frozen short and Coco


----------



## Capang

Lee Matthews said:


> I think they assumed CoCo wasn’t going to do well and though sticking this short in front would help


I kinda figured but they did a poor job of advertising Coco. Around here it wasn’t advertised at all.  Theater was packed though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*BREAKING NEWS: The Disneyland Candlelight Processional celebrity guest narrator tonight is Chris Hemsworth!*

I’m currently waiting for the show, and I just saw him walk up to the podium for a sound check.


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: The Disneyland Candlelight Processional celebrity guest narrator tonight is Chris Hemsworth!*
> 
> I’m currently waiting for the show, and I just saw him walk up to the podium for a sound check.


“Long ago, in the distant land of Asgard....”


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is removing the Frozen short from Coco this week
> 
> http://mashable.com/2017/12/02/coco-olaf-frozen-adventure-short-removed/#pL3jO2WpBkq5


1 day before we're supposed to see it too. My husband wanted to see it. Anyone know of any other way to see it?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> 1 day before we're supposed to see it too. My husband wanted to see it. Anyone know of any other way to see it?


Not sure. I would think it’s released at some point.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Not sure. I would think it’s released at some point.


That would lovely if it was.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
For those of you who do the "Target Gift Card Strategy" to land Disney Gift Cards, Target is selling Target Gift Cards for 10% off... today (12/3/17) only.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Disney sues Redbox.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> 1 day before we're supposed to see it too. My husband wanted to see it. Anyone know of any other way to see it?



It will probably be on main tv or Disney channel right before this Xmas or next one...and if not, it probably shows up on Netflix sometime next year...


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> iPhone X cases now available at D-Tech
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...-phone-cases-now-available-walt-disney-world/



Was just thinking, I needed a new phone case when I go to Disney.


----------



## DJJimmy9

SureAsLiz said:


> It's been running for a year now - I think this is the 3rd or 4th extension? It wasn't originally scheduled to go far into 2017 at all





jlundeen said:


> we did this also in early November, and it was really good! The deserts are the same run-of-the-mill cupcakes and sweets, but the vantage point to watch the parade was very nice. I still mourn the fact that they had to cut down all those beautiful trees in order to have this as an event, though.



I am really sad that Tiana's Riverboat Ice Cream Party is possibly ending.  I understand it has been running for a year (or more), but not everyone can get to do Disney every year and/or do every event when they do get to go.  My daughter really wanted to do this on our upcoming trip in February.  I regret not having done it when we were there this past August.  

Does anyone think there is any chance they extend again?  The only reason I am hopeful is that they also haven't extended the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party past January 29th yet.  Perhaps they are simply late to releasing dates for these parties.  Right now, Tiana's last date is January 6th.  I am really hoping they extend one - if not both of these parties soon.  I have to pick my FP+ in 2-weeks and would really like to know if I have these parties scheduled when making my selections.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DJJimmy9 said:


> I am really sad that Tiana's Riverboat Ice Cream Party is possibly ending.  I understand it has been running for a year (or more), but not everyone can get to do Disney every year and/or do every event when they do get to go.  My daughter really wanted to do this on our upcoming trip in February.  I regret not having done it when we were there this past August.
> 
> Does anyone think there is any chance they extend again?  The only reason I am hopeful is that they also haven't extended the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party past January 29th yet.  Perhaps they are simply late to releasing dates for these parties.  Right now, Tiana's last date is January 6th.  I am really hoping they extend one - if not both of these parties soon.  I have to pick my FP+ in 2-weeks and would really like to know if I have these parties scheduled when making my selections.



Well, it's a way for Disney to make extra $ so I would say there is a chance it gets extended - especially if the new dates they just exegeses to sell well


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TwoMisfits said:


> It will probably be on main tv or Disney channel right before this Xmas or next one...and if not, it probably shows up on Netflix sometime next year...


Oh I hadn't even thought of Netflix. That'd be nice if it showed up there.


----------



## buteraa

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> For those of you who do the "Target Gift Card Strategy" to land Disney Gift Cards, Target is selling Target Gift Cards for 10% off... today (12/3/17) only.


Can you use a Target gift card to buy Disney gift cards?


----------



## skier_pete

buteraa said:


> Can you use a Target gift card to buy Disney gift cards?



That's what people do. I'm a little surprised that Target allows it...but they haven't stopped anyone so far.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

buteraa said:


> Can you use a Target gift card to buy Disney gift cards?


Generally, yes. See the below thread on the matter.  I have had no issues in the past. One thing I havent done yet is get the Target Red Card to get the additional 5% off. But, if you have one, you could be looking at saving 15% on Disney Gift Cards. Max today you can buy is $300 Target Gift Card for $270 (per customer).  Then you theoretically use the $300 Target Gift Card to buy $300 of Disney Gift cards. Plus if you have the Target Red Card loaded on your Target online accou nt, I believe you are also able to get the 5% discount too.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/can-you-use-a-target-gift-card-to-buy-a-disney-gift-card.3605147/


----------



## amalone1013

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Generally, yes. See the below thread on the matter.  I have had no issues in the past. One thing I havent done yet is get the Target Red Card to get the additional 5% off. But, if you have one, you could be looking at saving 15% on Disney Gift Cards. Max today you can buy is $300 Target Gift Card for $270 (per customer).  Then you theoretically use the $300 Target Gift Card to buy $300 of Disney Gift cards. Plus if you have the Target Red Card loaded on your Target online accou nt, I believe you are also able to get the 5% discount too.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/can-you-use-a-target-gift-card-to-buy-a-disney-gift-card.3605147/


Having your red card loaded online doesn't work anymore when paying with a gift card. It stopped about a year ago. Until I started doing this about a year ago, I never would have thought you could buy another gift card with a store gift card...
But right now Target is a 5% category for Discover It cards, so buying a 10% off Target gift card with that gets you a 14.5% discount today.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> That's what people do. I'm a little surprised that Target allows it...but they haven't stopped anyone so far.


Online they stopped that last September.

In-store still works but people have had issues depending on the employee they get at the cash register. I believe the advice (you can see more information with the thread linked above by the PP) now is to attempt self-check out.


----------



## beer dave

sachilles said:


> The nba ticket thing, will probably have a voucher included with your "magic my way package". It's one of those things where a ticket will be required, but likely eveyone amd their mother will be able to get a free ticket. Only a few random folks will pay to get in. All done mostly to keep some of the riff raff out.


Right--I was wondering if they were trying to corner the market on the groups who bring basketballs into all the six flags.....


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> I don't see a need if there is a resort built there either. The monorail is relevant in that its a transportation option the resort has just like the MK resorts. The other Epcot resorts currently don't have that.
> 
> I can't see this resort being that huge either. Of course it would be deluxe.
> 
> Minnie Vans or Uber is an option is people are really dying to get to the Boardwalk which I don't think they are.


So since it will be deluxe, it will be DVC......


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Agent P's World Showcase Adventure to become Ducktales themed


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guests reportedly climb the Tree of Life

http://blogmickey.com/2017/12/guests-reportedly-attempt-climb-tree-life-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Are these rumors or are they “greenlit”? And how much of this site can be trusted?


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Are these rumors or are they “greenlit”? And how much of this site can be trusted?


I think of DSNY like the TMZ of Disney news. 

As for green lit things visit the rumor tracker thread for more info but Coco is very close and the UK attraction is good to go with Brave as a possible IP.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I think of DSNY like the TMZ of Disney news.
> 
> As for green lit things visit the rumor tracker thread for more info but Coco is very close and the UK attraction is good to go with Brave as a possible IP.



I'm trying to figure out if you're endorsing TMZ or not...while the news they cover is just gossip, it's usually correct.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I'm trying to figure out if you're endorsing TMZ or not...while the news they cover is just gossip, it's usually correct.


I would say TMZ is not the most credible organization compared to some other places. Yes they are mostly correct but like you said they cover gossip which I feel DSNY does. DSNY is often mostly correct but can and will have missing pieces at times.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Road Work Continues to Take Place Around Walt Disney World


----------



## skier_pete

I think with the success of Coco they could do something with the ride, but I would bet that they have not really even done any serious design work on this yet - Disney appeared to not have much support for Coco. It still could be "fake news" so to speak. The UK ride rumors been around for a while - and any BS that it is "greenlit" there isn't anyway these people could know that.


----------



## jade1

Super moon, just felt like sharing.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> The UK ride rumors been around for a while - and any BS that it is "greenlit" there isn't anyway these people could know that.


I disagree.


----------



## MommaBerd

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Generally, yes. See the below thread on the matter.  I have had no issues in the past. One thing I havent done yet is get the Target Red Card to get the additional 5% off. But, if you have one, you could be looking at saving 15% on Disney Gift Cards. Max today you can buy is $300 Target Gift Card for $270 (per customer).  Then you theoretically use the $300 Target Gift Card to buy $300 of Disney Gift cards. Plus if you have the Target Red Card loaded on your Target online accou nt, I believe you are also able to get the 5% discount too.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/can-you-use-a-target-gift-card-to-buy-a-disney-gift-card.3605147/



I know the deal has passed, but for future reference, you do not get the additional 5% for using your RED Card on THIS deal. However, you do get 5% off GCs using your RED Card otherwise.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Agent P's World Showcase Adventure to become Ducktales themed




Now I'm interested. Love duck tales


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> I know the deal has passed, but for future reference, you do not get the additional 5% for using your RED Card on THIS deal. However, you do get 5% off GCs using your RED Card otherwise.


I bought a bunch of TARGET cards yesterday online with my RED card - no 5% discount (I was told in-store that they only offer the 5% on NON-Target GFs), but once they come, I plan to buy Disney GCs with them...10% is still better than the 5% I would have gotten buying them in the store.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Agent P's World Showcase Adventure to become Ducktales themed




Kind of a strange one. Guess they want to promote the re-boot. However, of all the things Epcot needs, a new theme for the WS Adventure(s) is not really one of them.


----------



## Flyerjab

jade1 said:


> View attachment 286563
> 
> Super moon, just felt like sharing.



Just an incredible photo!  Great job!


----------



## sachilles

mcd2745 said:


> Kind of a strange one. Guess they want to promote the re-boot. However, of all the things Epcot needs, a new theme for the WS Adventure(s) is not really one of them.


Can't help but wonder if the re-boot will go hand in hand with other world showcase projects. It would be pretty easy to integrate stuff into France, England and Mexico if those are already getting some attention. Norway, China and Germany edits would be a little more work, if they'd be replaced. You could simply create new in other spots rather than editing what exists.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Kind of a strange one. Guess they want to promote the re-boot. However, of all the things Epcot needs, a new theme for the WS Adventure(s) is not really one of them.



I get that - though it has been Agent P for a while and the show isn't even on any more (or at least not new episodes) and I don't think Phineas and Ferb meet anymore, etc. - so probably time to move on and anything that keeps things fresh and fun of kids (of all ages) in WS I think is a good thing

And there is a lot going on in EPCOT as far as construction (active and planned) - not like this is the only thing and then they are calling it done


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up November 2017

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-november-2017/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney Parks Blog is doing a 12 days of Christmas series revealing details about new parks and resorts offerings coming soon

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fferings/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1130171206170008C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Whoopi Goldberg to host Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic on December 18th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ating-disney-holiday-magic-premiering-dec-18/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bon Voyage Breakfast hours expanded

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/bon-v...akfast-boardwalk-expanded-offer-reservations/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Share your ears to support Make-A-Wish

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-cheer-shareyourears-to-support-make-a-wish/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/179281-disneyland-update-candlelight/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Star Wars construction and Splitsville

Thanks to @dina444444


----------



## skier_pete

I haven't seen this said before - but that Star Wars ride is frickin' HUGE. (Or is that both rides side by side that look so big.)


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> I haven't seen this said before - but that Star Wars ride is frickin' HUGE. (Or is that both rides side by side that look so big.)


The exposed metal in the back of the 3rd pic is the Millennium Falcon attraction building. The large building is the battle escape building as is the enclosed concrete building. I am speculating the concrete building is queue based on some blue prints that have been leaked.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The exposed metal in the back of the 3rd pic is the Millennium Falcon attraction building. The large building is the battle escape building as is the enclosed concrete building. I am speculating the concrete building is queue based on some blue prints that have been leaked.


Yep concrete part is queue. There is still more queue space within the show building as well.


----------



## sachilles

I sure hope the queue has some entertainment, as think many of us will be spending some quality time in there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I haven't seen this said before - but that Star Wars ride is frickin' HUGE. (Or is that both rides side by side that look so big.)



probably some of both but the Battle Attraction in and of itself is huge - I think the rumor was 18 or 19 scenes -  and uses multiple levels, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I sure hope the queue has some entertainment, as think many of us will be spending some quality time in there.



passing a bar or two wouldn't hurt either .... "I've been on line for 3 hours, you damn right I'll take some blue milk!!!"


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> passing a bar or two wouldn't hurt either .... "I've been on line for 3 hours, you damn right I'll take some blue milk!!!"



Not that I want Disney to encourage too much drinking - but how great would it be to put a bar in the middle of the queue. "Ugh I've been standing here for 2 hours, sure gimmie a double!"


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Not that I want Disney to encourage too much drinking - but how great would it be to put a bar in the middle of the queue. "Ugh I've been standing here for 2 hours, sure gimmie a double!"



Oh, I have never waited in any line that says more than 90 minutes.  Didn't think I ever would, but if they put a bar in there, I could be persuaded.....Some people have to stay at every single hotel.  Me, I like to have one beer at every single bar.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ample Hills to add Star Wars flavors

https://t.co/jXzL42OyJh?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Not that I want Disney to encourage too much drinking - but how great would it be to put a bar in the middle of the queue. "Ugh I've been standing here for 2 hours, sure gimmie a double!"



or even better do one of those "queueless" systems like at Universal (or I guess how Dumbo works in MK) where you don't have to stand in line but could pony up to a bar and wait for your buzzer to go off when the line is like 15 minutes long or something


----------



## Buckeye218

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Whoopi Goldberg to host Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic on December 18th
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ating-disney-holiday-magic-premiering-dec-18/




Ugghh.  Was looking forward to this, but now I'll pass.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> or even better do one of those "queueless" systems like at Universal (or I guess how Dumbo works in MK) where you don't have to stand in line but could pony up to a bar and wait for your buzzer to go off when the line is like 15 minutes long or something



Wouldn't this greatly decrease the capacity of the land. Now instead of standing in line in a show building, thousands of people are crammed into the streets we are already worried about being too crowded to enjoy. I just don't see any way this isn't going to be a total mess when it opens and for years to come.


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> passing a bar or two wouldn't hurt either .... "I've been on line for 3 hours, you damn right I'll take some blue milk!!!"


What they need is something like the carousel restaurant in the land. You get on the extremely slow rotating part. Order a drink and app. Chit chat with the family. By the time the check arrives, it's your turn to hop on the ride.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Wouldn't this greatly decrease the capacity of the land. Now instead of standing in line in a show building, thousands of people are crammed into the streets we are already worried about being too crowded to enjoy. I just don't see any way this isn't going to be a total mess when it opens and for years to come.


 
The main way they can (and I think will) stop it from being a massive mess is to limit entry into the land, similar to what they did for Pandora early on. I can even see FP-style return times for entering into SW:GE. Or only allowed in with a FP+.


----------



## sachilles

Probably could put the gift shop along the queue sort of like Ikea. Find what you want, swipe your magic band and have it ready when you get out of the ride.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> passing a bar or two wouldn't hurt either .... "I've been on line for 3 hours, you damn right I'll take some blue milk!!!"


But then there are 400 people pushing past you to get to the front of the line because they drank to much and had to go to the bathroom. Pet peeve lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Wouldn't this greatly decrease the capacity of the land. Now instead of standing in line in a show building, thousands of people are crammed into the streets we are already worried about being too crowded to enjoy. I just don't see any way this isn't going to be a total mess when it opens and for years to come.



well, I meant the bar was part of the queue, so in the separated area (like the big top play and wait area for Dumbo) ... so roughly same footprint as if it was a queue of people, same number of people that would be queued up, just they aren't literally standing in a line


----------



## splash327

Capang said:


> But then there are 400 people pushing past you to get to the front of the line because they drank to much and had to go to the bathroom. Pet peeve lol



When I was there at Thanksgiving, they were giving people passes to get out of the 240 minute FOP line to go to the bathroom and come back.


----------



## jlundeen

splash327 said:


> When I was there at Thanksgiving, they were giving people passes to get out of the 240 minute FOP line to go to the bathroom and come back.


Oh my - a 4 hours line????  OY, I would need several potty break vouchers!!!


----------



## splash327

jlundeen said:


> Oh my - a 4 hours line????  OY, I would need several potty break vouchers!!!



Thank god we had fast passes...


----------



## Capang

splash327 said:


> When I was there at Thanksgiving, they were giving people passes to get out of the 240 minute FOP line to go to the bathroom and come back.


We had several groups try the "my group is at the front" only to get to the front and have no one acknowledge them. They had to do a walk of shame out of the line. That's my big pet peeve. I get the rr breaks, though.


----------



## sachilles

For what it's worth, any attraction that has a queue of 60 minutes or longer is avoided by my family 99 times out of 100. The avatar ride times just blow my mind. I can't believe people actually wait as long as the posted times.


----------



## dina444444

News

New Dining, Retail and Family-Friendly Entertainment Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort in Early 2018


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> passing a bar or two wouldn't hurt either .... "I've been on line for 3 hours, you damn right I'll take some blue milk!!!"



Cocktails and a powder room will make that line seem less horrific.


----------



## buteraa

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Online they stopped that last September.
> 
> In-store still works but people have had issues depending on the employee they get at the cash register. I believe the advice (you can see more information with the thread linked above by the PP) now is to attempt self-check out.


I purchased my gift cards on line yesterday and went to target today.  They would not allow me to purchase any gift cards using my gift card.  He said they stopped doing this due to theft.  It was a bummer.


----------



## mikeamizzle

A nice pop today for DIS stock owners.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

buteraa said:


> I purchased my gift cards on line yesterday and went to target today.  They would not allow me to purchase any gift cards using my gift card.  He said they stopped doing this due to theft.  It was a bummer.


It's all who you get TBH. 

Online: no
In-store: 50/50 shot you'll get someone who will do it and 50/50 shot you'll get someone who tells you no. It's why the current advice in that thread was go to self-checkout and don't actually ask an employee if you can do it.

I don't really see how it could be theft though I could be wrong. You have to load the Target gift card in the first place in order to purchase anything with it. Your Disney gift card means nothing unless it's activated which happens at the register.

FWIW I know it's not Target but at Wal-Mart you can use their gift card to purchase a Disney gift card. Appearantly not enough people around me do that because no one not even the store manager had a clue that you could do that. I asked first because I wasn't positive if it was still able to be done (as I had learned about it from the DIS).


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> New Dining, Retail and Family-Friendly Entertainment Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort in Early 2018


Interesting that a D-Living type space is coming when it didn't work so well in Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Some sneak peak images for The Edison complex

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Brand-New Galactic Transformations at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique During Star Wars Day At Sea

I am surprised this hasn't come to the parks yet.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Some sneak peak images for The Edison complex
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/12/new-venues-from-patina-restaurant-group-including-the-edison-and-maria-enzos-take-their-place-in-the-disney-springs-story/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)



This looks and sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

mikeamizzle said:


> A nice pop today for DIS stock owners.


No doubt!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: Brand-New Galactic Transformations at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique During Star Wars Day At Sea
> 
> I am surprised this hasn't come to the parks yet.



haha, the first comments I saw on Facebook in reaction to his post was "When does this come to the parks on land?"


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

buteraa said:


> I purchased my gift cards on line yesterday and went to target today.  They would not allow me to purchase any gift cards using my gift card.  He said they stopped doing this due to theft.  It was a bummer.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's all who you get TBH.
> 
> Online: no
> In-store: 50/50 shot you'll get someone who will do it and 50/50 shot you'll get someone who tells you no. It's why the current advice in that thread was go to self-checkout and don't actually ask an employee if you can do it.
> 
> I don't really see how it could be theft though I could be wrong. You have to load the Target gift card in the first place in order to purchase anything with it. Your Disney gift card means nothing unless it's activated which happens at the register.
> 
> FWIW I know it's not Target but at Wal-Mart you can use their gift card to purchase a Disney gift card. Appearantly not enough people around me do that because no one not even the store manager had a clue that you could do that. I asked first because I wasn't positive if it was still able to be done (as I had learned about it from the DIS).


Target's own Facebook said this is allowed earlier this week.  There are numerous data points of people converting hundreds (some thousands) with no issues today. I did $1,600 in self checkout myself over 6 transactions in about 20 minutes this evening.  Many others have done it in normal checkout lines too. Just posting this here for anybody who read the original comment and thought that this was no longer possible.


----------



## MommaBerd

jlundeen said:


> I bought a bunch of TARGET cards yesterday online with my RED card - no 5% discount (I was told in-store that they only offer the 5% on NON-Target GFs), but once they come, I plan to buy Disney GCs with them...10% is still better than the 5% I would have gotten buying them in the store.



You are right - I should have said regularly 5% off non-Target gift cards. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## mikepizzo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Target's own Facebook said this is allowed earlier this week.  There are numerous data points of people converting hundreds (some thousands) with no issues today. I did $1,600 in self checkout myself over 6 transactions in about 20 minutes this evening.  Many others have done it in normal checkout lines too. Just posting this here for anybody who read the original comment and thought that this was no longer possible.



My wife usually does this type of gift card shopping, so I'm not the most knowledgeable, but when I asked a Target employee why it was possible to buy a Disney gift card using a Target gift card the answer I got was it's possible because Target classifies a Disney gift card as an "entertainment" item.  As opposed to a Visa/Amex gift card.  So I guess to Target, you buying a Disney gift card is equivalent to you buying a Blu-ray.


----------



## monique5

buteraa said:


> I purchased my gift cards on line yesterday and went to target today.  They would not allow me to purchase any gift cards using my gift card.  He said they stopped doing this due to theft.  It was a bummer.





SouthFayetteFan said:


> *Target's own Facebook said this is allowed earlier this week.*  There are numerous data points of people converting hundreds (some thousands) with no issues today. I did $1,600 in self checkout myself over 6 transactions in about 20 minutes this evening.  Many others have done it in normal checkout lines too. Just posting this here for anybody who read the original comment and thought that this was no longer possible.



I purchased on Sunday, $550 (regular line). Yesterday, I purchased Disney GC with no issues (self checkout), and Target rep came to help & advised about it going slowly for Disney GC and completed purchase for me.


----------



## wareagle57

monique5 said:


> I purchased on Sunday, $550 (regular line). Yesterday, I purchased Disney GC with no issues (self checkout), and Target rep came to help & advised about it going slowly for Disney GC and completed purchase for me.



Just for clarification, is this for all gift cards or just Disney? I'm wishing I had bought more now, but I didn't want to be stuck with nothing but Target GCs that would take me the entire year to spend.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> Not that I want Disney to encourage too much drinking - but how great would it be to put a bar in the middle of the queue. "Ugh I've been standing here for 2 hours, sure gimmie a double!"



Along with a bathroom...because I don't know about you all, but alcohol for me equals need to go to the bathroom


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: Brand-New Galactic Transformations at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique During Star Wars Day At Sea
> 
> I am surprised this hasn't come to the parks yet.



I'm surprised it hasn't come to the parks... it'd be easy money for Disney...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Universal Studios Update: New Trees Near Fast & Furious (Part 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Overnight Rehearsal to Take Place at Hollywood Studios Dec. 18-20


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bon Voyage Breakfast hours expanded
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/bon-v...akfast-boardwalk-expanded-offer-reservations/


That's good to hear, it has become one we really like now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Guess it should be mentioned, but Happy Birthday Walt!  Without whom (and his brother and his mouse) we would not be virtually chatting right now!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> My wife usually does this type of gift card shopping, so I'm not the most knowledgeable, but when I asked a Target employee why it was possible to buy a Disney gift card using a Target gift card the answer I got was it's possible because Target classifies a Disney gift card as an "entertainment" item.  As opposed to a Visa/Amex gift card.  So I guess to Target, you buying a Disney gift card is equivalent to you buying a Blu-ray.


Yes that is correct. Entertainment cards are treated differently than gift cards. You couldn't buy a Visa gift card even before all this stuff with a Target gift card for example. But a Disney gift card is considered under the entertainment category. That doesn't mean that Target isn't tightening their rules as they've prohibited the action currently online but have left it ok in-store.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News
*
Disney and Fox on verge of deal


----------



## monique5

wareagle57 said:


> Just for clarification, is this for all gift cards or just Disney? I'm wishing I had bought more now, but I didn't want to be stuck with nothing but Target GCs that would take me the entire year to spend.



Some GC were excluded for purchasing with Target GC. I think retail stores are excluded, Disney classified as entertainment, not retail.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Overnight Rehearsal to Take Place at Hollywood Studios Dec. 18-20



I bet even the loudest pyro's couldn't drown out my wife's snoring!    Ear plugs for everyone!


----------



## skier_pete

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> Disney and Fox on verge of deal



Huge news for Marvel really - they would basically get ALL the characters back in their stable - since they already made the deal with Sony for Spiderman.  Could we get the impossible? A good Fantastic 4 movie? 

Also sort of a big deal to Star Wars in that Fox still has video rights to Episode IV, so would allow Disney to distribute the movies together, but I can't say that is THAT big a deal. 

20th Century Fox also distributed Avatar, so not sure how that would affect the future of Pandora. 

Otherwise not sure that it would affect much in the parks...Universal would still have the theme park rights from Marvel in Florida, and Fox doesn't really have many other significant tent-poles that would make for good theme park material outside of Marvel. Alien - already did that. Predator? Die Hard? Their only kids properties are Dr. Doolittle and Ice Age - both "No thanks" in my book. I would assume since they aren't getting the Fox network it wouldn't bring in Family Guy, and Universal already has the Simpsons. 

I think the biggest bit for this would be their plans for their own streaming service. If they have the whole Disney and Fox back-catalog looked up under their own service, that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## Suruat68

I've never purchased a Disney gift card from Target before. What's the largest denomination you can purchase? TIA!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Suruat68 said:


> I've never purchased a Disney gift card from Target before. What's the largest denomination you can purchase? TIA!


I don't know quite honestly if there is a max you can purchase in a day but the amount of each gift card will vary by store. The stores around me for instance only sold $50 gift cards whereas others I know have at least in the past been able to pick up $25 or $50.

However, the Wal-Mart around me sold then in $50 or $100 amounts but didn't sell them in $25 amounts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I think the biggest bit for this would be their plans for their own streaming service. If they have the whole Disney and Fox back-catalog looked up under their own service, that's a pretty big deal.



I think that is the biggest part - they will need more content for their streaming service (Iger flat out said that the reason their service will cost less than Netflix at the beginning ic b/s they won't have as much content) ... so even if some of the content doesn't fit with what we think of as "Disney" it is still content ... and getting that content from the studio that also has some Marvel licenses does hurt/make sense


----------



## dina444444

News

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Memorable New Story Elements Add to the Fun at the Pixar Play Parade During Pixar Fest Celebration


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> Could we get the impossible? A good Fantastic 4 movie?



Out of everything, that is what I want most!  We've already got a few good X-men movies but nothing has done the F4 justice.  And to be able to bring Doom into the Marvel films .... forget Thanos.


----------



## Suruat68

M





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know quite honestly if there is a max you can purchase in a day but the amount of each gift card will vary by store. The stores around me for instance only sold $50 gift cards whereas others I know have at least in the past been able to pick up $25 or $50.
> 
> However, the Wal-Mart around me sold then in $50 or $100 amounts but didn't sell them in $25 amounts.



Thank you! Hah, this'll be interesting. I bought $5700 worth of target gift cards Sunday to redeem for Disney gift cards. If $50 is the largest denomination I can get, this may take a while


----------



## Gastonecrosse

Suruat68 said:


> M
> 
> Thank you! Hah, this'll be interesting. I bought $5700 worth of target gift cards Sunday to redeem for Disney gift cards. If $50 is the largest denomination I can get, this may take a while



Most Targets I frequent carry the $100 cards, but I have never seen higher than that.  Of course after the fact you can combine the cards for sanity's sake without too much effort (I think to a max of $1000 per card).


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Memorable New Story Elements Add to the Fun at the Pixar Play Parade During Pixar Fest Celebration



At first I though "Yawn", but actually a neat little share here. The "Up" float looks pretty cool, though not sure how they pull off a free-walking Kevin with Russel on his back.  The "Inside Out" float appears rather dangerous for the riders...maybe "Fear" should be on there instead. 

Disappointed that there's no "Drunk John Lasseter giving out free hugs" float. What, too soon?


----------



## dina444444

News

Disney on Broadway Concert Series Performer Lineup Revealed for 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts


----------



## jlundeen

danikoski said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't come to the parks... it'd be easy money for Disney...


maybe they will do it in the new SW land....says adults and teens can do it too!


----------



## Lee Matthews

********** said:


> Huge news for Marvel really - they would basically get ALL the characters back in their stable - since they already made the deal with Sony for Spiderman.  Could we get the impossible? A good Fantastic 4 movie?
> 
> Also sort of a big deal to Star Wars in that Fox still has video rights to Episode IV, so would allow Disney to distribute the movies together, but I can't say that is THAT big a deal.
> 
> 20th Century Fox also distributed Avatar, so not sure how that would affect the future of Pandora.
> 
> Otherwise not sure that it would affect much in the parks...Universal would still have the theme park rights from Marvel in Florida, and Fox doesn't really have many other significant tent-poles that would make for good theme park material outside of Marvel. Alien - already did that. Predator? Die Hard? Their only kids properties are Dr. Doolittle and Ice Age - both "No thanks" in my book. I would assume since they aren't getting the Fox network it wouldn't bring in Family Guy, and Universal already has the Simpsons.
> 
> I think the biggest bit for this would be their plans for their own streaming service. If they have the whole Disney and Fox back-catalog looked up under their own service, that's a pretty big deal.



I might be wrong but I think the Simpsons and Futurama would also go to Disney under the deal.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Suruat68 said:


> Thank you! Hah, this'll be interesting. I bought $5700 worth of target gift cards Sunday to redeem for Disney gift cards. If $50 is the largest denomination I can get, this may take a while


Wow!! Yeah that's where it's unfortunate you can't do it online because I know for sure they have higher denominations. I would just go to your local Target(s) and see what they have available. Hopefully for you they have higher denominations than the ones near me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gastonecrosse said:


> Most Targets I frequent carry the $100 cards, but I have never seen higher than that.  Of course after the fact you can combine the cards for sanity's sake without too much effort (I think to a max of $1000 per card).



By us I never see anything larger than $50 and often the largest they have in stock is $25 ... I was using those to help pay off our Disney Cruise - that is a lot of number to enter!

On the plus side, was able to create a Mickey Head out of all the cards once I was paid in full


----------



## mikepizzo

Brocktoon said:


> Out of everything, that is what I want most!  We've already got a few good X-men movies but nothing has done the F4 justice.  And to be able to bring Doom into the Marvel films .... forget Thanos.



As infamous as the 1994 Richard Corman Fantastic Four film is, it's pretty solid for what it is.  They were given a budget of basically what a cold Ham sandwich costs.  Everyone in that movie is trying their best.  Plus, when you have a micro-budget, you have to become creative with how you do what you do.  All the effects are corny, but it's charming.

Out of all the Fantastic Four movies, I would probably rank that one the highest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> I might be wrong but I think the Simpsons and Futurama would also go to Disney under the deal.



Ok now I want a Futurama overlay to the Jungle Cruise

"Good news everyone, I taught the hippopotamus to love!"

*as leaving the dock* "Does anyone object? ... Now, now - there will be plenty of time to discuss your objections when and if you return"


----------



## STLstone

Disney Prop Auction. Tower of Terror and more:

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/new-a...ps-favorite-extinct-attractions-tower-terror/


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> By us I never see anything larger than $50 and often the largest they have in stock is $25 ... I was using those to help pay off our Disney Cruise - that is a lot of number to enter!
> 
> On the plus side, was able to create a Mickey Head out of all the cards once I was paid in full
> 
> View attachment 286951


That is awesome.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Coco gets 13 Annie Award nominations

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/12/annie-awards-pixar-coco-13-nominations-oscars-1201903634/


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

Suruat68 said:


> M
> 
> Thank you! Hah, this'll be interesting. I bought $5700 worth of target gift cards Sunday to redeem for Disney gift cards. If $50 is the largest denomination I can get, this may take a while



The Target nearest my house keeps the $25 and $50 cards are up front by the main registers, and larger value Gift Cards in the back of the store with the electronics. Still, 57 cards is a lot!


----------



## amberpi

jlundeen said:


> maybe they will do it in the new SW land....says adults and teens can do it too!



Whoa! Does that mean they will allows cosplay in SWL?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> maybe they will do it in the new SW land....says adults and teens can do it too!





amberpi said:


> Whoa! Does that mean they will allows cosplay in SWL?



That's why I am thinking this WON'T be in SWGE and instead is on the Cruise Line ... I thought they were very clear they won't have, say, Mickey dressed as a Jedi and stuff and this is supposed to be a real city on the outer rim, so not sure why they would have a place to dress you up like Luke Skywalker or something

That said, it's not like they aren't going to let in someone wearing Princess Leia hair buns or something


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's why I am thinking this WON'T be in SWGE and instead is on the Cruise Line ... I thought they were very clear they won't have, say, Mickey dressed as a Jedi and stuff and this is supposed to be a real city on the outer rim, so not sure why they would have a place to dress you up like Luke Skywalker or something
> 
> That said, it's not like they aren't going to let in someone wearing Princess Leia hair buns or something



A girl can hope?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> A girl can hope?



definitely - and I am sure there will be merchandising opportunities and I could see something like BBB - but to a more generic character that fits in that land vs a specific, known, character (if that makes sense) ... and maybe a makeover that fits into the idea of you taking on a persona in the land and have your deeds and performance tracked, etc (so I guess, more like LARPing)


----------



## Suruat68

TheMaxRebo said:


> By us I never see anything larger than $50 and often the largest they have in stock is $25 ... I was using those to help pay off our Disney Cruise - that is a lot of number to enter!
> 
> On the plus side, was able to create a Mickey Head out of all the cards once I was paid in full
> 
> View attachment 286951


Thats my plan too - to pay off our cruise. 

And your picture is awesome!!  I think I'll end up with enough cards to do it too!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

*NEWS
*
We have a whole thread to discuss gift cards...https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1480#post-58539518

I know I myself made a few comments here on it but it's probably time to send the Target and Gift Card conversation there folks...oh and I LOVED the picture @TheMaxRebo lol!


----------



## PxyShan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok now I want a Futurama overlay to the Jungle Cruise
> 
> "Good news everyone, I taught the hippopotamus to love!"
> 
> *as leaving the dock* "Does anyone object? ... Now, now - there will be plenty of time to discuss your objections when and if you return"



Oh my goodness. I don't think Futurama will actually go in the parks, but if somehow they did...
 
Even more than Disney already does. My husband and I would never leave.


----------



## a4matte

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it should be mentioned, but Happy Birthday Walt!  Without whom (and his brother and his mouse) we would not be virtually chatting right now!


So we went to Disneyland a few years ago on this day - completely unaware at first that it was his birthday.
We did the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour that day (by then we had already seen it online that it was his birthday). The tour guide had absolutely no idea that it was Walt's birthday as he's walking around telling us all this stuff about him. Definitely thought this middle aged lady in our tour group was going to lose it on the guy for not knowing that lol.


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> maybe they will do it in the new SW land....says adults and teens can do it too!



They would probably get my money...


----------



## eXo

Lee Matthews said:


> I might be wrong but I think the Simpsons and Futurama would also go to Disney under the deal.



The details of the deal as discussed publicly have stated that talks are only for the movie studio side of the business. Disney would not acquire Fox, Fox News, FX, or any of their other TV properties. It would be against the law for ABC and Fox TV to be under the same umbrella. The specific laws have something to do with owning two broadcast stations in the same market. So no, Simpsons would not go anywhere. And as far as Futurama goes, Fox released rights to that a while back. The last few seasons of the show were produced by Comedy Central.


----------



## dina444444

eXo said:


> The details of the deal as discussed publicly have stated that talks are only for the movie studio side of the business. Disney would not acquire Fox, Fox News, FX, or any of their other TV properties. It would be against the law for ABC and Fox TV to be under the same umbrella. The specific laws have something to do with owning two broadcast stations in the same market. So no, Simpsons would not go anywhere. And as far as Futurama goes, Fox released rights to that a while back. The last few seasons of the show were produced by Comedy Central.


They could end up owning TV production. They just won’t own the broadcast network, which is different than owning the production studi. It depends on how the deal is composed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James Murdoch potentially Iger’s replacement? 

https://t.co/kT95fdYWWr?amp=1


----------



## HuskieJohn

$300 per target gift card transaction correct?...so you had to check out 19 times?

Did it work?  I couldn't use the target gift cards on that promo day so I would be worried about not being able to test it before fully committing.


Suruat68 said:


> M
> 
> Thank you! Hah, this'll be interesting. I bought $5700 worth of target gift cards Sunday to redeem for Disney gift cards. If $50 is the largest denomination I can get, this may take a while


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reunion Station at Wilderness Lodge to Offer Disney Vacation Club Members Paid Lounge Experience


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Murdoch potentially Iger’s replacement?
> 
> https://t.co/kT95fdYWWr?amp=1


The rumors start swirling again!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Oh god, I’ll take Chapek for CEO then

I fully expect James to be on the Disney board and probably run the international stuff like SkyTV in the UK for Disney. That I would be comfortable with because usually I wouldn’t trust th Murdochs as far as I could throw them


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Express Parking Garage Closes for Six Weeks at Orlando International Airport (MCO)


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Murdoch potentially Iger’s replacement?
> 
> https://t.co/kT95fdYWWr?amp=1



Wading some murky waters, but my first thought was that would seem like a strange fit because of how I seem to view Fox and Disney political ideology (and how into that I assume both to be).  Doing some research, seems Murdoch isn't quite as political as I kind of assumed he was.  Guy is pretty young (44), but that is about the extent of the insight I can offer.  I think we all know what we would like to see out of Disney, I'll take anyone who can give us that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Oh god, I’ll take Chapek for CEO then
> 
> I fully expect James to be on the Disney board and probably run the international stuff like SkyTV in the UK for Disney. That I would be comfortable with because usually I wouldn’t trust th Murdochs as far as I could throw them



Wonder how Chapek feels .... news got out that he was the leading candidate and based on reactions Disney's response is to spend $60bn to find someone, anyone, else


----------



## skier_pete

Lee Matthews said:


> Oh god, I’ll take Chapek for CEO then
> 
> I fully expect James to be on the Disney board and probably run the international stuff like SkyTV in the UK for Disney. That I would be comfortable with because usually I wouldn’t trust th Murdochs as far as I could throw them



I think Murdoch Jr. running Disney is extremely farfetched. It's just another click-bait article hypothesizing something with no basis in fact.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Express Parking Garage Closes for Six Weeks at Orlando International Airport (MCO)



Well that REALLY stinks. It really helped avoiding the extra hassle involved in picking people up at the airport and was so convenient for only $1.


----------



## eXo

dina444444 said:


> They could end up owning TV production. They just won’t own the broadcast network, which is different than owning the production studi. It depends on how the deal is composed.



Granted, the details are vague currently - a broadcast network with no content isn't a broadcast network. Fox would still need content for their television networks that Disney legally can't own.

I guarantee Simpsons will not be a part of this deal.


----------



## Pete M

what about _*new *_futurama episodes...    (a man can dream... a man can dream...)


----------



## dina444444

eXo said:


> Granted, the details are vague currently - a broadcast network with no content isn't a broadcast network. Fox would still need content for their television networks that Disney legally can't own.
> 
> I guarantee Simpsons will not be a part of this deal.


Broadcast networks do distribute shows that they don’t own. They pay a fee for them. Take for example Big Bang Theory and all of Chuck Lorre shows which are owned by WB but are broadcasted by CBS or Criminal Minds which is a co production between ABC/CBS but is broadcasted on CBS.


----------



## rteetz

Views from inside Disneyland of SWGE thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## Capang

Wow it’s really coming along!!


----------



## TomServo27

This articles indicates the Simpson’s would be part of the deal. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/05/disney-fox-deal-to-include-rsns-cement-local-sports-tv-control.html

Disney will get the Avatar and X Men (and other Fox Marvel) franchises. They will get "The Simpsons" from Fox, as well as the FX and NatGeo content to make their entertainment OTT app more compelling.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TomServo27 said:


> This articles indicates the Simpson’s would be part of the deal.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/05/disney-fox-deal-to-include-rsns-cement-local-sports-tv-control.html
> 
> Disney will get the Avatar and X Men (and other Fox Marvel) franchises. They will get "The Simpsons" from Fox, as well as the FX and NatGeo content to make their entertainment OTT app more compelling.


Simpsons in the parks...NO!!! 

I know it’s not confirmed, but I wouldn’t like that at all if Disney was to acquire the Simpsons.


----------



## eXo

dina444444 said:


> Broadcast networks do distribute shows that they don’t own. They pay a fee for them. Take for example Big Bang Theory and all of Chuck Lorre shows which are owned by WB but are broadcasted by CBS or Criminal Minds which is a co production between ABC/CBS but is broadcasted on CBS.



They buy old syndicated shows or they buy pilots and then produce shows. No major broadcast network buys all of their prime-time content, the cost would be exorbitant and it would absolutely defeat the entire reason networks exist (hint: to make money).

Are we just arguing for the sake of arguing here? Is this wishful thinking on the part of people here that Simpsons and Futurama will become Disney properties, and somehow you think my dose of reality is raining on your parade? 

The simple fact is Simpsons alone generate nearly half a billion a year in revenue from merchandise alone, and that doesn't include licensing and syndication. Disney doesn't need, or want, a franchise like that. And Fox can't sell their TV networks to Disney, and their TV networks aren't worth anything without the shows that run on them. So *if* Fox wanted to sell their TV side, they *need* shows like The Simpsons in order to make it a viable deal.


----------



## TomServo27

Simpson’s writers called this a long time ago in season 10.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Simpsons in the parks...NO!!!
> 
> I know it’s not confirmed, but I wouldn’t like that at all if Disney was to acquire the Simpsons.


They can't due to NBC Comcast having an agreement already with Fox.


----------



## rteetz

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> They can't due to NBC Comcast having an agreement already with Fox.


They would pay Disney though for using the rights like they do now with Fox if Disney does buy Fox.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They would pay Disney though for using the rights like they do now with Fox if Disney does buy Fox.



And I am sure it will pain Disney to take their money


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

rteetz said:


> They would pay Disney though for using the rights like they do now with Fox if Disney does buy Fox.


Just like with Marvel I am pretty sure.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

PxyShan said:


> Oh my goodness. I don't think Futurama will actually go in the parks, but if somehow they did...
> View attachment 287000
> Even more than Disney already does. My husband and I would never leave.


How about at Tomorrowland Dance Party or M&G Epcot Innoventions.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reunion Station at Wilderness Lodge to Offer Disney Vacation Club Members Paid Lounge Experience



Wow.  That was something that spirit talked about on wdwmagic years ago, before a spade was put in the ground for the changes at the Wilderness Lodge.  He mentioned resort wide changes, and one was a dedicated DVC lounge.  Not to offer up a solely biased opinion on this, but being a DVC member, that is something that I would definitely pay for, if similar to the concierge lounges in the deluxe resorts.  Every so often we add a night or two at a deluxe and stay concierge level so this would be a nice benefit (albeit an up charge).


----------



## amalone1013

I didn't pay attention to the date the frozen short would stop playing, so we're waiting for Coco to start with my in laws because it's cheap ticket night and we have to watch it...


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Murdoch potentially Iger’s replacement?
> 
> https://t.co/kT95fdYWWr?amp=1



Just No.


----------



## cmash95

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Simpsons in the parks...NO!!!
> 
> I know it’s not confirmed, but I wouldn’t like that at all if Disney was to acquire the Simpsons.


the simpsons wouldnt be in the parks because Universal already has a deal for them like marvel.


----------



## rteetz

I was on this weeks podcast to discuss current rumors


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Closed Due to Cold Weather on Dec. 8-9


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Entertainment Adjustments at Magic Kingdom Park (December 2017)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Team Assists with Rescue of Manatees in South Carolina


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I was on this weeks podcast to discuss current rumors


That’s awesome! Glad to see you were on again. I’ll have to watch it in a bit.


----------



## Capang

Nice job @rteetz glad they got the video up!


----------



## mikepizzo

Pete M said:


> what about _*new *_futurama episodes...    (a man can dream... a man can dream...)



I thought the seasons after "The Devils Hands Are Idle Playthings" (i.e. seasons 6 & 7) were substantially worse than seasons 1-5.  I feel any solid episodes the later seasons had ("Lethal Inspection", "The Late Philip J. Fry", "The Prisoner of Benda", "Meanwhile") were left over ideas from seasons 1-5, because the poor episodes really outweigh the great ones.  I have no basis for this, just what I think.

So while I would love to see more Futurama, it would have to be held to the standards of seasons 1-5, which is a pretty tall order.


----------



## wareagle57

I may be completely wrong here, so someone correct me if so.

I was under the impression that while Universal has theme park rights to Marvel, since Disney owns Marvel, they get a cute of all park admission and merchandise sold. I assume this would be true for the Simpsons as well. Meaning it hurts Disney even less when people DO choose Universal over them. Could the Simpsons acquisition potentially be used as a bargaining chip to get theme park rights to Marvel?


----------



## eXo

wareagle57 said:


> I may be completely wrong here, so someone correct me if so.
> 
> I was under the impression that while Universal has theme park rights to Marvel, since Disney owns Marvel, they get a cute of all park admission and merchandise sold. I assume this would be true for the Simpsons as well. Meaning it hurts Disney even less when people DO choose Universal over them. Could the Simpsons acquisition potentially be used as a bargaining chip to get theme park rights to Marvel?



Disney def. does not get a cut of Universal's admission price. They also don't get any sort of direct kickback on the merch. At best you could argue that if Universal sells a marvel action figure in their giftshop made by Diamond Select, then maybe you could argue Disney made money off that because Diamond Select paid them for the Marvel license.... but it's not like someone spends $20 at Universal and a $1 immediately goes out to Disney. Part of Universal acquiring the Marvel license back in the day was giving Marvel an upfront pay out in exchange for using Marvel characters and such in the parks. If they had to pay a part of their revenue to keep it, they would let it go. In general, that would be a pretty bad deal for them if it went down like that.

The short of it is, the only way Disney financially benefits from Universal's Marvel land is that it potentially gets kids excited about Marvel stuff and in turn maybe they spend more money on marvel things down the road. But as far as actual in-park spending goes, you have to go down a pretty long rabbit hole to be able to attribute any of that cash back to Disney.


----------



## jknezek

Marvel's contracts in the late 80s and 90s were atrocious. The company was on the brink for more than a decade and basically took any money they could get for movies, theme parks, and merchandise. Those contracts were highly unfavorable to Marvel, and most of them contained no "closure" clause or end date making it difficult to reclaim the rights after bad movies or languishing merchandise. I highly doubt Disney benefits very much at all from Marvel characters in Universal since those contracts stem from that time period.

When Disney bought Universal they knew there were problems with the old contracts, but they were betting on what they could do going forward. With the mid-2000s creation of Marvel Studios and the success of the original Ironman movie, Marvel was moving the right direction when Disney stepped in, but it would have been hard to go any further in the wrong direction than Marvel had gone in 80s and 90s. If Disney wants theme park rights to the Marvel characters in Orlando, they are going to have to pay through the nose and negotiate from a period of ridiculous weakness.

Most likely it's not worth it and Disney knew that going in and is much more accepting of the problem than Disney fans are.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Disney def. does not get a cut of Universal's admission price. They also don't get any sort of direct kickback on the merch. At best you could argue that if Universal sells a marvel action figure in their giftshop made by Diamond Select, then maybe you could argue Disney made money off that because Diamond Select paid them for the Marvel license.... but it's not like someone spends $20 at Universal and a $1 immediately goes out to Disney. Part of Universal acquiring the Marvel license back in the day was giving Marvel an upfront pay out in exchange for using Marvel characters and such in the parks. If they had to pay a part of their revenue to keep it, they would let it go. In general, that would be a pretty bad deal for them if it went down like that.
> 
> The short of it is, the only way Disney financially benefits from Universal's Marvel land is that it potentially gets kids excited about Marvel stuff and in turn maybe they spend more money on marvel things down the road. But as far as actual in-park spending goes, you have to go down a pretty long rabbit hole to be able to attribute any of that cash back to Disney.


Disney/Marvel does get to see and okay any sort of further attraction development though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PHOTOS: Orange Bird Citrus Swirl Hat Among New Headwear at Disney Springs


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Closed Due to Cold Weather on Dec. 8-9



Dec. 8th is showing 77 for a high.

That's too cold?

That's tanning weather!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Dec. 8th is showing 77 for a high.
> 
> That's too cold?
> 
> That's tanning weather!



I think it is more the Low than the High that is the issue and I am seeing on the 8th the low is 50 and the 9th it is 43 - which is pretty cold for Orlando ....

... only thing, I am seeing then for the 10th a low of 41 and and in the 40s for basically the rest of the week, so wonder if they will extend the closures


----------



## dina444444

News

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Transformation Details Revealed for Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Transformation Details Revealed for Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


And more concept art here:

CONCEPT ART: First Look at New Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, Shutters, Centertown Market, Banana Cabana Lounge, Lobby, ETC.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I was on this weeks podcast to discuss current rumors



Nice job @rteetz - I don't watch the podcast regularly, but this was neat.

That said - don't touch my Tiki Birds!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Today’s 12 Days of Disney is concept art we’ve already seen...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-revealed-for-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More MVMCP dates sold out

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...ut-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party.htm


----------



## Pete M

mikepizzo said:


> So while I would love to see more Futurama, it would have to be held to the standards of seasons 1-5, which is a pretty tall order.



I agree.  but I don't _have_ to watch the "off" episodes, so I'm totally willing to risk their money on a chance for new.    Disney likes to sink big money into things, so I'd be hopeful for some good writers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I was on this weeks podcast to discuss current rumors



Great job Ryan .... can tell you were more comfortable and just the flow between you and the team was better thank your first time (which is to be expected - just saying glad to see it is even better!)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Great job Ryan .... can tell you were more comfortable and just the flow between you and the team was better thank your first time (which is to be expected - just saying glad to see it is even better!)


Thanks! I think seeing everyone in their normal attire helped this time too than the Halloween attire last time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Edison complex sneak peeks were postponed by one week

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-of-new-restaurants-coming-to-disney-springs/


----------



## Reddog1134

eXo said:


> The short of it is, the only way Disney financially benefits from Universal's Marvel land is that it potentially gets kids excited about Marvel stuff and in turn maybe they spend more money on marvel things down the road. But as far as actual in-park spending goes, you have to go down a pretty long rabbit hole to be able to attribute any of that cash back to Disney.



Disney/Marvel does get royalties on items sold in the park.


----------



## middlechild

Watched the disunplugged podcast for the first time. Thanks for the link.  Didn't intend to watch the whole event, but ended up staying through to the end.  Willing to check it out again, so a good job to the team in putting it together.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Agent P's World Showcase Adventure to become Ducktales themed


This would be awesome.  I'd want to do it as a 33 year old adult!


----------



## eXo

Reddog1134 said:


> Disney/Marvel does get royalties on items sold in the park.



The same royalties as if they were sold anywhere else though. I'm not disputing that Disney makes money off of Marvel merchandise. Just that they make any more or less because it is being sold at Universal instead of Target.


----------



## Reddog1134

eXo said:


> The same royalties as if they were sold anywhere else though. I'm not disputing that Disney makes money off of Marvel merchandise. Just that they make any more or less because it is being sold at Universal instead of Target.



I don't know how it would work for standard retail but at Universal, they get a guaranteed $ amount and once sales hit a certain level they get an additional percentage on all sales.


----------



## MissGina5

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
IT'S OFFICIAL PEOPLE!!
but on CBS. Does this make any difference?


----------



## Reddog1134

MissGina5 said:


> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> IT'S OFFICIAL PEOPLE!!
> but on CBS. Does this make any difference?



It makes difference that its CBS All Access.


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> It makes difference that its CBS All Access.



Yeah- if Star Trek doesn't get me to pay for "CBS All Access" then (and it didn't) then Twilight Zone certainly won't.


----------



## dina444444

News

Disney CEO Iger is likely to extend his term beyond 2019 amid possible Fox integration


----------



## Reddog1134

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> Disney CEO Iger is likely to extend his term beyond 2019 amid possible Fox integration



Of course he is.


----------



## Tigger's ally

foodiddiedoo said:


> This would be awesome.  I'd want to do it as a 33 year old adult!



Me too. How do I go back in time?   Ah forget it, cause you said adult, I ain't never growing up!


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> Disney CEO Iger is likely to extend his term beyond 2019 amid possible Fox integration


Iger is never gonna leave...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Iger is never gonna leave...



Disney and Iger just can't quit each other


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Me too. How do I go back in time?   Ah forget it, cause you said adult, I ain't never growing up!



as Walt said "Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> Disney CEO Iger is likely to extend his term beyond 2019 amid possible Fox integration



I think this would also likely keep him as CEO until the WDW 50th so I could see him wanting to stay for that if he is thinking of staying a little longer anyway


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS:*

new "Millennial Pink" magic bands coming to WDW:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-the-next-must-have-disney-parks-merchandise/

Not really sure why they are called "Millennial Pink" - but apparently expected to be the new hotness


----------



## a4matte

So the fires in CA right now look pretty close to Magic Mountain in some photos going around.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

a4matte said:


> So the fires in CA right now look pretty close to Magic Mountain in some photos going around.


I was able to see the smoke on California Screamin today at DCA. I think they are pretty close to Magic Mountain based on what I’ve seen.


----------



## a4matte

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was able to see the smoke on California Screamin today at DCA. I think they are pretty close to Magic Mountain based on what I’ve seen.


Posted by a Ken Romkema on Facebook (public post):


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Yeah- if Star Trek doesn't get me to pay for "CBS All Access" then (and it didn't) then Twilight Zone certainly won't.


Yeah even though my husband really enjoys Star Trek and liked the new show he didn't want to pay for CBS all access just to get that show. It's really hard to pay for just 1 show and even now 2 shows. We have cable and free on demand for most Prime Time shows so if for some reason I forgot to DVR or that recording got messed up I could watch the tv show episode On Demand.

It's sorta annoying the companys are doing this. It's one thing when it's Netflix or Amazon Prime has their own shows. Those companies aren't on cable. It's another thing when companies on cable are making the decision to charge for their streaming service if you want to watch a specific show. It's more appealing and designed for people who don't already have cable. Just sucks for those of us who still do have cable.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> new "Millennial Pink" magic bands coming to WDW:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-the-next-must-have-disney-parks-merchandise/
> 
> Not really sure why they are called "Millennial Pink" - but apparently expected to be the new hotness


I had no idea of this millennial pink business so I had to look it up.

Appearantly it's a color..like my mind goes to something like "seafoam green" as a descriptor. The pink color is actually called Millennial pink just like seafoam is the descriptor for the shade of green. According to one source they describe the pink color as "grapefruit shade of apricotty salmon". But that description isn't universal to complicate matters. In any case it's a few years old (though I had no idea until your post it existed lol). I guess sometimes it's referred to as Tumblr-pink.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I had no idea of this millennial pink business so I had to look it up.
> 
> Appearantly it's a color..like my mind goes to something like "seafoam green" as a descriptor. The pink color is actually called Millennial pink just like seafoam is the descriptor for the shade of green. According to one source they describe the pink color as "grapefruit shade of apricotty salmon". But that description isn't universal to complicate matters. In any case it's a few years old (though I had no idea until your post it existed lol). I guess sometimes it's referred to as Tumblr-pink.




thanks for looking this up!   Tumblr-pink wouldn't have helped me much either ... I am more of a MySpace-blue sorta person


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks for looking this up!   Tumblr-pink wouldn't have helped me much either ... I am more of a MySpace-blue sorta person


Oh MySpace that took me back


----------



## dina444444

News

Will James Murdoch Leap To Disney If Deal With Fox Goes Through?

Lists some of the things Disney could acquire if the deal goes through. The Simpsons is one of them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guests can no longer buy merchandise from the parks on the phone 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/guest...s-will-rely-shop-disney-parks-app-shopdisney/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guests can no longer buy merchandise from the parks on the phone
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/guest...s-will-rely-shop-disney-parks-app-shopdisney/


That sucks for people like my step-father-in-law. He always calls places to order stuff (including buying airline tickets and rental cars). If we're there we can do the ordering for him on the computer. There's no way he would order something via an app. 

But the part I don't like is that they haven't officially announced (per the article) that you can only buy park merchandise via the app or the website rather than being able to call.

I do wonder though how many people utilized the phone to call.


----------



## writerguyfl

dina444444 said:


> Broadcast networks do distribute shows that they don’t own. They pay a fee for them. Take for example Big Bang Theory and all of Chuck Lorre shows which are owned by WB but are broadcasted by CBS or Criminal Minds which is a co production between ABC/CBS but is broadcasted on CBS.





eXo said:


> They buy old syndicated shows or they buy pilots and then produce shows. No major broadcast network buys all of their prime-time content, the cost would be exorbitant and it would absolutely defeat the entire reason networks exist (hint: to make money).



That's not quite right, *eXo*.  As *dina444444* notes, some networks do merely distribute some of their shows.  In that scenario, the network really only makes money on advertising revenue.  They don't get a cut of DVD sales or merchandise (if any).  It limits the financial risk for the network, but makes it tougher for "bubble" shows not doing well in rating to stick around.

That's how I lost my last (almost) full-time TV job.  I was working on a show called "The Glades" on the A&E network.  After several seasons of occasional work, I got upped to almost full-time as a stand-in for one of the secondary characters.  Just as we were preparing to start the 5th season, A&E unexpected canceled the show.  Their reasoning was that they weren't making enough money because the show was created and produced by a third party.  A&E only was getting ad revenue.  We were replaced by a show of which A&E had a full financial stake.

The cancelation was a complete surprise to the cast and crew.  It resulted in the series ending with a massive cliffhanger.  



Spoiler: How the show ended.



On the way to his wedding to Callie, Jim is shot by an anonymous person.  Being the lead, Jim would have survived and the 5th season would have been about catching the shooter.  As it stands, the show just ends with the lead possibly dying on his wedding day.


----------



## amalone1013

Is millennial pink another term for rose gold?


----------



## umichigan10

Reddog1134 said:


> Of course he is.


He’s literally palpatine, he refuses to wield his emergency powers


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

amalone1013 said:


> Is millennial pink another term for rose gold?


They are different colors.

Rose gold has been around for a while too. When I got engaged in 2012 it was making a comeback in jewelry. And it def pre-dates the Mickey ears

Here's rose gold mickey ears for example (tone of color will depend on lighting):


Here's the millennial pink MB:


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> new "Millennial Pink" magic bands coming to WDW:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-the-next-must-have-disney-parks-merchandise/
> 
> Not really sure why they are called "Millennial Pink" - but apparently expected to be the new hotness



That MB is the new hotness...at least as far as MBs can be. That's a ballet pink though if I've ever seen one, they could call it "you're not a [insert whatever swear word you enjoy] princess, Amber pink" and I'd still love it. Now if they'd make a plain black one...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That MB is the new hotness...at least as far as MBs can be. That's a ballet pink though if I've ever seen one, they could call it "you're not a [insert whatever swear word you enjoy] princess, Amber pink" and I'd still love it. Now if they'd make a plain black one...



they did an all black one for black Friday:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> they did an all black one for black Friday:


It’s online now too.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> It’s online now too.



Thanks to you and @TheMaxRebo - I think I'll have to have that.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> They are different colors.
> 
> Rose gold has been around for a while too. When I got engaged in 2012 it was making a comeback in jewelry. And it def pre-dates the Mickey ears
> 
> Here's rose gold mickey ears for example (tone of color will depend on lighting):
> View attachment 287213
> 
> Here's the millennial pink MB:
> View attachment 287214View attachment 287215



That would be bubblegum pink or preppy pink to me...I'm 44 - is that a millennial?


----------



## Teamubr

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Here's the millennial pink MB:
> View attachment 287214View attachment 287215


I'm old and pretty simple.

I call it "light pink".

j


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> That would be bubblegum pink or preppy pink to me...I'm 44 - is that a millennial?





Teamubr said:


> I'm old and pretty simple.
> 
> I call it "light pink".
> 
> j



__________________________
I'm technically a millennial and since I didn't even know about the actual name for the color before the post I would have described it as light pink too lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai's Toy Story Land will open April 26th, 2018.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Hotel-Wide Magic Unveiled at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## Suruat68

HuskieJohn said:


> $300 per target gift card transaction correct?...so you had to check out 19 times?
> 
> Did it work?  I couldn't use the target gift cards on that promo day so I would be worried about not being able to test it before fully committing.



Sure did!! We went in the morning to return an item and I asked the CSR "how the 10% off gift cards worked." He said it was one per person. I had my sons and husband with me and he let each of us buy one. Then we went to the camera dept, self-checkout, and the register and got 3 more. We hit up two other Targets that day and my husband and got two more each from each store. Then we went back later in the afternoon and evening and did it again. A few times, we hit up multiple cashiers/self-checkouts. Then got one online. 

I've been redeeming them this week, $600-$900 at a time, for Disney gift cards. There's no restriction on how many Disney GCs you can buy, but I don't feel comfortable carrying around that much cash with me so I'm breaking it up a bit.


----------



## dina444444

News

BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions


----------



## jknezek

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions



Kind of what I expected. With no coaster at EPCOT, I didn't expect the first one to be too thrilling. But I'm not real enthused by "a modern take on Space Mountain." Space Mountain is badly in need of becoming a modern take on Space Mountain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions



I must say the ride itself doesn't seem that inventive or first of it's kind or anything like they were saying at the announcement at D23 so a bit disappointed about that.  I was definitely expecting some animatronics and stuff like that and doesn't appear to be any - even in the pre-shows - so that too is disappointing


----------



## RhodyOrange

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions


That doesn’t sound great, I figured this would be a Rock’n level thrill ride since they don’t really have a thrill ride in epcot, and I thought Ratatouille was going to be the family attraction.


----------



## mikepizzo

amberpi said:


> That MB is the new hotness...at least as far as MBs can be. That's a ballet pink though if I've ever seen one, they could call it "you're not a [insert whatever swear word you enjoy] princess, Amber pink" and I'd still love it. Now if they'd make a plain black one...





amberpi said:


> Thanks to you and @TheMaxRebo - I think I'll have to have that.



I'm going to take a black sharpie, or even black spraypaint to a previous MB to see how it comes out.  

If you'd like to see how that looks before you order one (if you haven't ordered one yet) let me know and I can PM you the results.


----------



## sachilles

It's hardly enough info to form any opinion. I'm thinking it's going to be rockin rollercoaster like more than anything, but without full inversion.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions


If it doesn't go upside down I may just be able to ride it. Depends on how steep of a drop or drops it has though.

Sounds like peeps wanted a more thrilling experience..my husband would agree...but I'm optimistic that I'll be able to ride it instead of crossing it off my list.


----------



## amberpi

mikepizzo said:


> I'm going to take a black sharpie, or even black spraypaint to a previous MB to see how it comes out.
> 
> If you'd like to see how that looks before you order one (if you haven't ordered one yet) let me know and I can PM you the results.



That's kind and I do want to see it, but it's already purchased.


----------



## eXo

writerguyfl said:


> That's not quite right, *eXo*.  As *dina444444* notes, some networks do merely distribute some of their shows.



You left out the part of my quote where I said "No major broadcast network". 

By major broadcast network I am talking about ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. What cable channels do is irrelevant to a conversation about the inability for ABC and Fox to be under the same umbrella.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I must say the ride itself doesn't seem that inventive or first of it's kind or anything like they were saying at the announcement at D23 so a bit disappointed about that.  I was definitely expecting some animatronics and stuff like that and doesn't appear to be any - even in the pre-shows - so that too is disappointing


Which is interesting because I heard it would be more high tech. Maybe money is an issue again.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Which is interesting because I heard it would be more high tech. Maybe money is an issue again.


This could be likely. Though I'm hoping that these internal documents are just skeleton explanations and there is more to this ride. It has not really been Disney's MO to build motion based thrill rides just like ones that have come before since Thunder Mountain opened. Thunder Mountain is just like Space Mountain, but if you think of ToT, RnRC, EE, and even Test Track, each are very different from something that was previously available at WDW. I'm guessing there is more to this that just isn't spelled out. Or at least I am very much hoping. It is going to be a huge queue building though. UofE was massive in and of itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Which is interesting because I heard it would be more high tech. Maybe money is an issue again.



Personally I'd rather they spend what $ they can on making a new, amazing, innovative ride than multiple pre-shows, etc.  (especially if those pre-shows are screen based)


----------



## Mac30188

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions



I don't think there is enough information to judge this ride.  Honestly, it looks like it could be a lot of fun and is a much needed ride for Epcot.  While there is not a lot of wow factor on this announcement, there is no dissatisfiers either.  It sounds like yes, this could be fun and needed for future world.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Miss Piggy/Muppet Fountain has returned. It is no longer a planter or behind walls.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival Expands to Six Weeks in 2018


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> BREAKING: New Details Revealed for Guardians of the Galaxy Ride at Epcot, Coaster Will Not Feature Inversions





RhodyOrange said:


> That doesn’t sound great, I figured this would be a Rock’n level thrill ride since they don’t really have a thrill ride in epcot, and I thought Ratatouille was going to be the family attraction.





sachilles said:


> *It's hardly enough info to form any opinion.* I'm thinking it's going to be rockin rollercoaster like more than anything, but without full inversion.



@sachilles makes the best point - this article is LOADED with speculation - I would suggest you shouldn't get too worked up about the details. This is WDWNT after all - who specialize in speculation as "breaking" news.  Not to say there isn't some solid info in here - but I think a lot of the details are speculation. 

Truthfully, the most interesting thing that I find in all this is they are building this huge building outside the park perimeter, yet apparently the dilapidated Wonders of Life building is staying in place. It makes me wonder (pun intended) if they have some actual plans for that building.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It makes me wonder (pun intended) if they have some actual plans for that building.


Yeah.... Festival Center....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon closed Saturday due to forecasted poor weather


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Save Pleasure Island says there will be a New Years Eve event at The Edison

PI Update: New Years Eve At The Edison!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Save Pleasure Island says there will be a New Years Eve event at The Edison
> 
> PI Update: New Years Eve At The Edison!



That sounds really cool - and for New Years Eve not crazy $ either


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> @sachilles makes the best point - this article is LOADED with speculation - I would suggest you shouldn't get too worked up about the details. This is WDWNT after all - who specialize in speculation as "breaking" news.  Not to say there isn't some solid info in here - but I think a lot of the details are speculation.
> 
> Truthfully, the most interesting thing that I find in all this is they are building this huge building outside the park perimeter, yet apparently the dilapidated Wonders of Life building is staying in place. It makes me wonder (pun intended) if they have some actual plans for that building.



Couldn't agree more. People get very upset without actually knowing the details. I think there's an expectation problem with a lot of these builds, too. Expecting a well/properly themed and fun ride is good, adding other mental qualifiers can just lead to disappointment. And of course there's the issue of things changing as the budget gets ignored. Best thing to do is ride it if you want to, judge it then.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah.... Festival Center....



But the building is such a DUMP inside...I keep thinking they can't keep using it this way without fixing it up.


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> Couldn't agree more. People get very upset without actually knowing the details. I think there's an expectation problem with a lot of these builds, too. Expecting a well/properly themed and fun ride is good, adding other mental qualifiers can just lead to disappointment. And of course there's the issue of things changing as the budget gets ignored. Best thing to do is ride it if you want to, judge it then.



That said, I expect this will be a little more than just a plain old roller coaster in the dark. At the very least I expect it to be more like Gringott's or The Mummy over at Universal - or even compare to Everest, where the ride will stop occasionally for a show scene.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> @sachilles makes the best point - this article is LOADED with speculation - I would suggest you shouldn't get too worked up about the details. This is WDWNT after all - who specialize in speculation as "breaking" news.  Not to say there isn't some solid info in here - but I think a lot of the details are speculation.
> 
> .



I get that and I'm not too worked up or anything - just when Disney announces it will be a "first of it's kind", etc. and then the first info leads to speculation of it not seeming to innovative it makes me less excited (not unexcited, just less for right now).  And this is the "News and Rumors board" - the speculation is half the fun


----------



## Q-man

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Here's the millennial pink MB:
> View attachment 287215



My dancer daughter, who is a Millennial, gripes about the renaming of ballet pink.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Iger is never gonna leave...


Iger = Crypt Keeper????


----------



## dina444444

Another Deadline article on the potential merger. 

Disney-Fox: What Happens To FBC, Will Disney Become OTT Powerhouse & How Will Teams & Cultures Mesh If Deal Makes


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> But the building is such a DUMP inside...I keep thinking they can't keep using it this way without fixing it up.


Which is too bad... It seemed like it was a neat building. 2017 was my first year to WDW so I never it saw it "back when"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Shanghai Disneyland Expands on April 26 with Opening of Disney Toy Story Land


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> But the building is such a DUMP inside...I keep thinking they can't keep using it this way without fixing it up.



They need to let a half dozen of the regulars on this board design an awesome craft cocktails and beers with tapas revamp for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Star Wars Galactic Nights With New Merchandise & More on December 16


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> That said, I expect this will be a little more than just a plain old roller coaster in the dark. At the very least I expect it to be more like Gringott's or The Mummy over at Universal - or even compare to Everest, where the ride will stop occasionally for a show scene.



I feel those would match what my expectations are right now. If it's more basic, along the lines of a straight up coaster going fast with some props (like RnRC) I'd be a little disappointed but it wouldn't dissuade me from riding. It just wouldn't get that recommendation for being an overall amazing experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Which is too bad... It seemed like it was a neat building. 2017 was my first year to WDW so I never it saw it "back when"



Wonders of Life was great back in the day - and ironically, at one point was the only pavilion open on that side of EPCOT when Horizons had closed, Energy was being renovated to the version with Ellen, and World of Motion was being changed to Test Track

Loved Body Wars and Cranium Command were great attractions!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai's Toy Story Land will open April 26th, 2018.



Bummer - we’ll miss it by two weeks. I wonder if they will do “soft openings”?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Major rebuild of runoff rapids underway at Blizzard Beach

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...erway-at-disneys-blizzard-beach-waterpark.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Entertainment schedules for Star Wars Galactic Nights at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Entertainment schedules for Star Wars Galactic Nights at Disney's Hollywood Studios



Not saying it's cheap, but at least it looks like you get some unique stuff with this add on including the presentation on SWGE


----------



## Keels

Q-man said:


> They need to let a half dozen of the regulars on this board design an awesome craft cocktails and beers with tapas revamp for it.



I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE!


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Miss Piggy/Muppet Fountain has returned. It is no longer a planter or behind walls.



 

I was just there today.  Although the water was running, she was back behind the planters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

I thought this was interesting and I am sure numbers Disney will want to push with the Street => Including streaming and out of home viewing increases ESPN's live sports ratings by as much as 33% among 18-24 year olds

http://www.adweek.com/tv-video/espn...as-33-with-streaming-and-out-of-home-viewing/

"Three months after ESPN transitioned to Nielsen’s total live audience number—which combines streaming and out-of-home viewing with traditional linear ratings—the sports network is sharing its first seven weeks of data, which sees millennial audience increases for its live sports broadcasts by as much as 33 percent."


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Entertainment schedules for Star Wars Galactic Nights at Disney's Hollywood Studios



Whew - I guess it's good for the die hard fan - but that price at $129 - I would have a REAL hard time with that for what's basically a couple meet and greets, a talk at the IJ stunt show theater, and a bunch of things you can get during the day for free.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Closing Night of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party is Now Sold Out


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> I thought this was interesting and I am sure numbers Disney will want to push with the Street => Including streaming and out of home viewing increases ESPN's live sports ratings by as much as 33% among 18-24 year olds
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/tv-video/espn...as-33-with-streaming-and-out-of-home-viewing/
> 
> "Three months after ESPN transitioned to Nielsen’s total live audience number—which combines streaming and out-of-home viewing with traditional linear ratings—the sports network is sharing its first seven weeks of data, which sees millennial audience increases for its live sports broadcasts by as much as 33 percent."


Honestly if there’s s college game or if I wanna watch Monday night football from my bedroom, the watch ESPN app is the way I do it. It’s very convenient


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Honestly if there’s s college game or if I wanna watch Monday night football from my bedroom, the watch ESPN app is the way I do it. It’s very convenient


Yeah I use the ESPN app all the time to watch live sports.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Major rebuild of runoff rapids underway at Blizzard Beach
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...erway-at-disneys-blizzard-beach-waterpark.htm



I love runoff rapids (I love tube slides a lot more than body slides.) The only problem being (a) the location in the park sort of sucks and (b) I am old and can't walk up all those stairs as many times as I'd like. Hopefully these will be back in commission next year. Even so I'll probably only ride each one once, but still...got a Platinum Plus AP and gonna use it!


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> I thought this was interesting and I am sure numbers Disney will want to push with the Street => Including streaming and out of home viewing increases ESPN's live sports ratings by as much as 33% among 18-24 year olds
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/tv-video/espn...as-33-with-streaming-and-out-of-home-viewing/
> 
> "Three months after ESPN transitioned to Nielsen’s total live audience number—which combines streaming and out-of-home viewing with traditional linear ratings—the sports network is sharing its first seven weeks of data, which sees millennial audience increases for its live sports broadcasts by as much as 33 percent."



It makes a HUGE difference and just illustrates how traditional Nielsen tracking is almost moot at this point with so many cord-cutters and alternative viewing options.

A somewhat similar example: we've got an award-winning local sports radio station where I live that was struggling in the ratings compared to the other two sports stations in town in those all important Male 18-24 & 25-30 demographics until they were able to switch from the traditional ratings book to a ratings book that allowed the inclusion of online/mobile streaming of the station ... their numbers quadrupled and all of a sudden, every possible segment that could have a sponsor attached to it had gone from sponsorless to being presented by two or more sponsors.

Anyway ... an increase like that will likely have national ad buyers beating down ESPN's door in no time.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> I love runoff rapids (I love tube slides a lot more than body slides.) The only problem being (a) the location in the park sort of sucks and (b) I am old and can't walk up all those stairs as many times as I'd like. Hopefully these will be back in commission next year. Even so I'll probably only ride each one once, but still...got a Platinum Plus AP and gonna use it!


It would be great if they could get those up and running again. My family loves the tube slides best as well and we really missed them this year.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> The Miss Piggy/Muppet Fountain has returned. It is no longer a planter or behind walls.


Best News I've read in months. That fountain is my favorite place in all of DHS.


----------



## DJJimmy9

DJJimmy9 said:


> I am really sad that Tiana's Riverboat Ice Cream Party is possibly ending.  I understand it has been running for a year (or more), but not everyone can get to do Disney every year and/or do every event when they do get to go.  My daughter really wanted to do this on our upcoming trip in February.  I regret not having done it when we were there this past August.
> 
> Does anyone think there is any chance they extend again?  The only reason I am hopeful is that they also haven't extended the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party past January 29th yet.  Perhaps they are simply late to releasing dates for these parties.  Right now, Tiana's last date is January 6th.  I am really hoping they extend one - if not both of these parties soon.  I have to pick my FP+ in 2-weeks and would really like to know if I have these parties scheduled when making my selections.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it's a way for Disney to make extra $ so I would say there is a chance it gets extended - especially if the new dates they just exegeses to sell well




Well...no movement on releasing more dates for Tiana’s Riverboat Party, but this morning Disney released February dates for the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party.  I found it odd that they only released February though.


----------



## writerguyfl

eXo said:


> You left out the part of my quote where I said "No major broadcast network".
> 
> By major broadcast network I am talking about ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. What cable channels do is irrelevant to a conversation about the inability for ABC and Fox to be under the same umbrella.



No, I didn't leave that part out.  Please note that the examples that *dina444444* provided are on major broadcast networks.  There are plenty of other examples of shows were the network merely provides the time slot for shows with which they have no direct ownership.

Please take a moment and read the quotes I selected.  They were not related to the ABC/Fox issue.  Please do not try to apply my comments to that discussion.

I guess I wasn't clear.  My remarks were meant to correct your inaccurate statement that networks "buy old syndicated shows or they buy pilots and then produce shows."  As both *dina444444* and I noted, there is a third option.  Networks (including major broadcast networks) also provide distribution to shows that they do not produce nor have direct ownership.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Interesting article about Iger

https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/ar...-s-iger-fox-deal-or-not-he-can-t-stay-forever


----------



## Roxyfire

writerguyfl said:


> No, I didn't leave that part out.  Please note that the examples that *dina444444* provided are on major broadcast networks.  There are plenty of other examples of shows were the network merely provides the time slot for shows with which they have no direct ownership.
> 
> Please take a moment and read the quotes I selected.  They were not related to the ABC/Fox issue.  Please do not try to apply my comments to that discussion.
> 
> I guess I wasn't clear.  My remarks were meant to correct your inaccurate statement that networks "buy old syndicated shows or they buy pilots and then produce shows."  As both *dina444444* and I noted, there is a third option.  Networks (including major broadcast networks) also provide distribution to shows that they do not produce nor have direct ownership.



Good explanation, the tv/film industry is a lot more complicated than people realize. Adding the big streaming guys into the mix only complicates things even more.


----------



## Roxyfire

DJJimmy9 said:


> Well...no movement on releasing more dates for Tiana’s Riverboat Party, but this morning Disney released February dates for the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party.  I found it odd that they only released February though.



Sounds like it's a lot like the Star Wars dessert parties. Those release usually a month at a time and I recall seeing a CM on the Star Wars thread saying the EP and HS parties are run by the same department. So I could see with all the holiday stuff going on it might be slower to schedule until things calm down.


----------



## dina444444

DJJimmy9 said:


> Well...no movement on releasing more dates for Tiana’s Riverboat Party, but this morning Disney released February dates for the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party.  I found it odd that they only released February though.


The riverboat is going down for refurb on January 8 and doesn’t have a return date posted yet.


----------



## Flyerjab

dina444444 said:


> The riverboat is going down for refurb on January 8 and doesn’t have a return date posted yet.



I’ve been reading about that on wdwmagic this morning.  Apparently it is a 6 month refurb that has been planned and it is due to boiler replacement.  Steam trains and other steam powered engines all have this same issue where the boiler takes such a beating that an area extensive replacement is a requirement after so much time in use.


----------



## dlavender

dina444444 said:


> The riverboat is going down for refurb on January 8 and doesn’t have a return date posted yet.



Look for the Tom Sawyer barge dessert parade party instead.


----------



## jknezek

Flyerjab said:


> I’ve been reading about that on wdwmagic this morning.  Apparently it is a 6 month refurb that has been planned and it is due to boiler replacement.  Steam trains and other steam powered engines all have this same issue where the boiler takes such a beating that an area extensive replacement is a requirement after so much time in use.


This is true. The worst disaster in U.S. maritime history was the result of an exploding boiler. You can look up the story of the Sultana, one of the saddest endings to almost 1300 Union POWs following the Civil War.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Gang Is All Here In First Look at Incredibles From “The Incredibles 2”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save the Date! Watch Wedding Dreams Come True on ‘Disney’s Fairy Tale Weddings: Holiday Magic’ airing December 11 on Freeform


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Images of the Disney Skyliner Transportation System


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Walt Disney Company adds 2 board members: Safra Catz, chief executive of Oracle, and Francis A. deSouza, chief executive of Illumina

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-walt-disney-company-adds-two-new-members-to-the-board/

https://www.bizjournals.com/losange...tech-execs-to-board.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo

Interesting that they are increasing the size of the board at the same time the talks of them acquiring the assets from FOX seem to be peaking/deal is close


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Images of the Disney Skyliner Transportation System


It all matches the rumors that each station would be appropriately themed. I’m excited for this.


----------



## Gusey

Wish we had the oncept art for Art of Animation's though. Also, the bend allowing you to see the mechanics of the skyway system, seems interesting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It all matches the rumors that each station would be appropriately themed. I’m excited for this.



At least per the concept art the stations seem to fit the setting they are in really, really well - which I am glad to see ... also mention of murals at the EPCOT station has me excited

Interesting that only select cars will have the characters on the windows


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Wish we had the oncept art for Art of Animation's though. Also, the bend allowing you to see the mechanics of the skyway system, seems interesting



yeah, good point about the mechanics - wonder if they are trying to tie that in to "Future World" of EPCOT to see science/engineering of new technology


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Images of the Disney Skyliner Transportation System



Something interesting that seems omitted here is the Riviera resort station. I only say this because they bothered to mention every other location INCLUDING the Boardwalk Turn Station which does nothing - yet they called it out. Not suggesting there won't be a station at Riviera, but just seems odd it wasn't mentioned.

The other thing is that this is really the first time we have seen full confirmation that there will definitely be multiple lines that change at CBR. It is still not known weather there are two or three separate lines. The view included appears to show the station from the CBR/Lake side, and so the Pop /AoA line is on the left, and the Epcot line is on the right, and whether the DHS line is a separate line cannot be gleaned for certain.

Edit: Another slightly less interesting point, the DHS and Epcot stations show lines that angle upward pretty quickly out of the station - the CBR hub on the other hand does not, and appears to stay fairly low. This is a minor point and might even be artistic over actual.

Edit again: There's an awful lot of people carrying shopping bags in these pictures.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Something interesting that seems omitted here is the Riviera resort station. I only say this because they bothered to mention every other location INCLUDING the Boardwalk Turn Station which does nothing - yet they called it out. Not suggesting there won't be a station at Riviera, but just seems odd it wasn't mentioned.
> 
> The other thing is that this is really the first time we have seen full confirmation that there will definitely be multiple lines that change at CBR. It is still not known weather there are two or three separate lines. The view included appears to show the station from the CBR/Lake side, and so the Pop /AoA line is on the left, and the Epcot line is on the right, and whether the DHS line is a separate line cannot be gleaned for certain.
> 
> Edit: Another slightly less interesting point, the DHS and Epcot stations show lines that angle upward pretty quickly out of the station - the CBR hub on the other hand does not, and appears to stay fairly low. This is a minor point and might even be artistic over actual.
> 
> Edit again: There's an awful lot of people carrying shopping bags in these pictures.


Maybe one of the 12 Days announcements is about the Riviera resort and they are waiting to tell more for that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
And the unpopular 12 days announcement

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Hong Kong Disneyland Castle Will Reach New Heights With Upcoming Transformation


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> Edit again: There's an awful lot of people carrying shopping bags in these pictures.



I noticed that too!


----------



## Mattimation

Olaf's Frozen Adventure will air on ABC in less than a week: http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/908275-olafs-frozen-adventure-to-debut-on-abc-december-14#/slide/1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> And the unpopular 12 days announcement
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Hong Kong Disneyland Castle Will Reach New Heights With Upcoming Transformation



I have mixed feelings on this one.  I get that they want "their own" Castle and want to compete a bit with what Shanghai has - but the concept art just looks like some sort of mutant Castle - needs some self editing.  Also, I loved the setting of the Castle there now where you can see the green hills behind it - I hope this doesn't take that aspect away


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Maybe one of the 12 Days announcements is about the Riviera resort and they are waiting to tell more for that.



I think it's more likely the opposite. The Riviera resort is a long ways off, so who cares what the theme of the gondola station is. (Either that or its not yet finalized.) I know there are some restrictions with how much they can advertise a DVC resort before it's for sale, so maybe that's part of it as well. I seriously doubt they are going to make DVC guests walk (or bus) halfway across CBR to get to the gondola station.


----------



## skier_pete

Mattimation said:


> Olaf's Frozen Adventure will air on ABC in less than a week: http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/908275-olafs-frozen-adventure-to-debut-on-abc-december-14#/slide/1



I'm suspicious this was the plan all along. Put it in front of the movie to try and sell a few extra tickets, then show it on TV anyways. Oh well, happy to not have to sit through it when we finally watch CoCo this weekend.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

dlavender said:


> Look for the Tom Sawyer barge dessert parade party instead.


How many trees will they have to rip down for this one??


----------



## dlavender

SouthFayetteFan said:


> How many trees will they have to rip down for this one??



Enough to make more barges due to demand.

At least they will be putting those trees to work!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'm suspicious this was the plan all along. Put it in front of the movie to try and sell a few extra tickets, then show it on TV anyways. Oh well, happy to not have to sit through it when we finally watch CoCo this weekend.



I definitely could see that - or at least one of the potential options.  Maybe if feedback was super positive they would have kept it (or at least kept it longer) as playing before Coco but I am sure they wanted it on TV at some point ... even if not until next year


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dining plans to begin offering one alcoholic beverage beginning Jan. 1st, 2018.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/changes-coming-to-disney-dining-plan.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dining plans to begin offering one alcoholic beverage beginning Jan. 1st, 2018.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/changes-coming-to-disney-dining-plan.html?m=1



as someone who drinks alcohol and doesn't drink soda this makes the dining plan more attractive to me - but I still am not a fan of charging the same price for everyone whether they drink alcohol or not ... especially knowing the adult pricing starts for kids who are legally not allowed to drink alcohol (I know they will say - that is why they also added in smoothies and stuff like that, but that isn't the same as alcoholic beverages)


----------



## Lee Matthews

Good they are adding alcohol but except convienence, there's not enough to get me to pay for the dining plan


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> as someone who drinks alcohol and doesn't drink soda this makes the dining plan more attractive to me - but I still am not a fan of charging the same price for everyone whether they drink alcohol or not ... especially knowing the adult pricing starts for kids who are legally not allowed to drink alcohol (I know they will say - that is why they also added in smoothies and stuff like that, but that isn't the same as alcoholic beverages)



I agree - it's another reason to argue for the upcharge that they have for the dining plan - but it actually makes it WORSE for parents with kids 10 - 20 years old. You are now essentially paying for an alcoholic drink you can't order. Doesn't matter to me because I won't pay for the DDP anyways.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

Keira Knightley is a pink Sugar Plum Fairy in The Nutcracker and the Four Realms first look


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It all matches the rumors that each station would be appropriately themed. I’m excited for this.


Ohh I like that. May make it better for some peeps with the sightline if it blends in a bit more


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mattimation said:


> Olaf's Frozen Adventure will air on ABC in less than a week: http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/908275-olafs-frozen-adventure-to-debut-on-abc-december-14#/slide/1


Ohhhh hopefully this is the case. I tried looking to see if it was updated in the guide yet so I can set it to record but doesn't look like it.


----------



## closetmickey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ohhhh hopefully this is the case. I tried looking to see if it was updated in the guide yet so I can set it to record but doesn't look like it.


My guide has it listed as a non specific Disney program.  I set that to record.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ohhhh hopefully this is the case. I tried looking to see if it was updated in the guide yet so I can set it to record but doesn't look like it.


Just set it on our Xfinity DVR. It came up on a voice search for the title. Although I feel like we've seen it already since we saw a lengthy "preview" for the show last week before Frozen at DCA.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

closetmickey said:


> My guide has it listed as a non specific Disney program.  I set that to record.





mom2rtk said:


> Just set it on our Xfinity DVR. It came up on a voice search for the title. Although I feel like we've seen it already since we saw a lengthy "preview" for the show last week before Frozen at DCA.


__________________________
Thank you both! I wouldn't have thought to look under something else. I have U-verse and it's under *The Wonderful World of Disney: Holiday Special*. I searched Disney and that was one of the results--took a chance and it shows 12/14 at 7pm (central time) so I'm guessing this is it.

Thanks again


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Its possible Universal is looking at two new theme parks in the future

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/universal-orlando-plans-on-building-two.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon's cold weather closure extended into next week


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Refillable mug prices increases

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-raises-price-on-refillable-mugs/


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon's cold weather closure extended into next week



Temps reached 86 today in Orlando add TL was closed due to cold weather! LOL

It's still 77 at 8:30pm. Beautiful night here!

It is supposed to cool off tomorrow though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Epcot 35 Magicband  

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-magicband-featuring-figment-is-out/


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Epcot 35 Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-magicband-featuring-figment-is-out/


Thanks a lot Ryan... finally found my "need to have" Magic Band.  Bye bye, money!


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Thanks a lot Ryan... finally found my "need to have" Magic Band.  Bye bye, money!


Magic bands take all my money...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Epcot 35 Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-magicband-featuring-figment-is-out/





pepperandchips said:


> Thanks a lot Ryan... finally found my "need to have" Magic Band.  Bye bye, money!





rteetz said:


> Magic bands take all my money...



I think I have talked myself out of needing this one ... maybe just because I already have 2 EPCOT 35th bands and just got the Coco one .... oh and we have no idea when our next trip to WDW will be


----------



## JaxDad

Disney Music Executive Charged with Child Sex Abuse 

http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/jon-heely-disney-music-group-child-sex-abuse-1202634502/

ETA: @rteetz I'm sorry I missed your thread on this story. Please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Its possible Universal is looking at two new theme parks in the future
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/universal-orlando-plans-on-building-two.html



Now that's seems to be the most far fetched story I've ever seen. TWO new theme parks? Dear lord, that isn't going to happen in the next 20 years.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Now that's seems to be the most far fetched story I've ever seen. TWO new theme parks? Dear lord, that isn't going to happen in the next 20 years.


I guess it would depend on how much market they feel they can capture. See how the third gate goes and see if the demands there for 4


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> Now that's seems to be the most far fetched story I've ever seen. TWO new theme parks? Dear lord, that isn't going to happen in the next 20 years.


The big question is where would they they get the staff to run the two parks?  Supposedly the labor market in Orlando is just about maxed out.


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> I guess it would depend on how much market they feel they can capture. See how the third gate goes and see if the demands there for 4





crazy4wdw said:


> The big question is where would they they get the staff to run the two parks?  Supposedly the labor market in Orlando is just about maxed out.



Both good points, but I guess I didn't define what I was thinking very well. The idea of building 2 parks instead of one larger park has only one reason - if they think that it would be a benefit in the eyes of the consumer. Because otherwise, building 2 parks is going to create both greater operational expense as well as greater capital expense in construction. 

Each time you add a park to your complex - the benefit diminishes.
Building 2 parks over 1 park has a benefit - the benefit is you become a multi-day destination vs a single day destination (like Sea World or Busch Gardens)
Building 3 parks over 2 parks has a benefit - you become a week-long destination, and can truly steal from the competition (Disney)
Building 4 parks over 3 parks has little benefit - people in general don't stay beyond 7 days. Disney learned this with Animal Kingdom. They built it, and when it opened, overall attendance was essentially flat, they simply took attendance away from themselves. 

So - while I can see 3 parks benefiting their business - 4 parks just won't help much - and the result could be worse too. If you build a single big theme park, it will be perceived as a huge success. If you build two smaller parks - well, people will complain that they don't consume a full day. 

The exception would be if they considered building some sort of boutique park,a la Discovery Cove, with high cost and limited capacity. I think that highly unlikely as well, it's extremely risky to place a small fortune on a single concept.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Spirit of Moana Continues at Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa


----------



## Gusey

*News*
12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Spirit of Moana Continues at Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa
*https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/12/12-days-of-disney-parks-christmas-the-spirit-of-moana-continues-at-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update* 

Disneyland SWGE Update from @dina444444


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Multiple Merchandise Events Coming to Epcot Later This Month


----------



## dlavender

Not really news, or rumor...but...


Did Uni/IOA for the first time in 10 years....hotels definitely have a lot to teach WDW, and we had a great time, but they need to sprinkle in some non screen based rides.  It wears on you after a bit.


----------



## rteetz

Last Jedi premiere is tonight


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

dlavender said:


> Not really news, or rumor...but...
> 
> 
> Did Uni/IOA for the first time in 10 years....hotels definitely have a lot to teach WDW, and we had a great time, but they need to sprinkle in some non screen based rides.  It wears on you after a bit.


We went a month ago and felt the same way about screens.  It was fun but not somewhere that leaves me saying "we should come back real soon" primarily because the screens aren't re-ride type of experiences for us.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: 2018 Disney on Broadway Line-Up Announced

Creating a Merchandise “Mouse-terpiece” for 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: 2018 Disney on Broadway Line-Up Announced
> 
> Creating a Merchandise “Mouse-terpiece” for 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts


What I would give to see Kara Lindsay in person sing songs from Newsies (even though I saw her perform in Wicked) and Ashley Brown perform in person!


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: 2018 Disney on Broadway Line-Up Announced
> 
> Creating a Merchandise “Mouse-terpiece” for 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Arts


I really like that shirt.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coach store now open at Disney Springs

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/coach/gallery/10dec2017-coach-overview.htm


----------



## amalone1013

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> What I would give to see Kara Lindsay in person sing songs from Newsies (even though I saw her perform in Wicked) and Ashley Brown perform in person!


DH wanted to move our dates to see Kara Lindsay...


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

dlavender said:


> Not really news, or rumor...but...
> 
> 
> Did Uni/IOA for the first time in 10 years....hotels definitely have a lot to teach WDW, and we had a great time, but they need to sprinkle in some non screen based rides.  It wears on you after a bit.


In what way do you think the Uni hotels are better than Disney's?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco wins the box office for the third week in a row. It will be the last weekend it wins though...

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/coco-wins-star-wars-last-jedi-waits-wings-165557268.html


----------



## BigRed98

The American Adventure State Collection T-Shirts Now Available Online. 
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/american-adventure-state-collection-t-shirts-now-available-online/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coco wins the box office for the third week in a row. It will be the last weekend it wins though...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/coco-wins-star-wars-last-jedi-waits-wings-16555726



I find this interesting, because I'm wondering how many weeks in a row will Disney control the box office?

I've seen Coco twice, and it is a great film! I can't wait for Thursday night though!


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I find this interesting, because I'm wondering how many weeks in a row will Disney control the box office?
> 
> I've seen Coco twice, and it is a great film! I can't wait for Thursday night though!



I imagine through mid January at least. And Coco will probably stay in top 5 through at least this weekend.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I find this interesting, because I'm wondering how many weeks in a row will Disney control the box office?
> 
> I've seen Coco twice, and it is a great film! I can't wait for Thursday night though!



Finally saw Coco today! The one problem being my one contact ripped and i had to watch the whole thing squinting but I really really loved it! What a beautiful movie. We laughed and cried! Can't wait to get it on dvd and see it with full vision. Bummed we missed Olaf since I work night shift when he airs on TV but hoping to track down the dvd this week! Anyone know where you can buy it? (I saw on instagram they were being sold)


----------



## dlavender

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> In what way do you think the Uni hotels are better than Disney's?



For about what WDW charges for a moderate ($230), we stayed at Royal Pacific.  It was nice to have interior hallways, a nice room, and 3 restaurants housed inside the main building, about a 1-2 minute walk from the room.  Also, the service was much better.  Having a real room service option is a huge perk.  And being able to walk to both parks was a huge perk, even if it was 40 degrees!  At the moderates at WDW, it can be quite a hike to the main service areas.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Update – Out Of The Frying Pan Into The Fire


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> Finally saw Coco today! The one problem being my one contact ripped and i had to watch the whole thing squinting but I really really loved it! What a beautiful movie. We laughed and cried! Can't wait to get it on dvd and see it with full vision. Bummed we missed Olaf since I work night shift when he airs on TV but hoping to track down the dvd this week! Anyone know where you can buy it? (I saw on instagram they were being sold)



Do you have Comcast? They might have it ondemand, I haven't searched for it though. I'm betting they'll re-air it at random times on the various disney stations too.


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Epcot 35 Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-magicband-featuring-figment-is-out/


Where can I get these? Thanks


----------



## rteetz

dac7265 said:


> Where can I get these? Thanks


MouseGears I believe.


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> For about what WDW charges for a moderate ($230), we stayed at Royal Pacific.  It was nice to have interior hallways, a nice room, and 3 restaurants housed inside the main building, about a 1-2 minute walk from the room.  Also, the service was much better.  Having a real room service option is a huge perk.  And being able to walk to both parks was a huge perk, even if it was 40 degrees!  At the moderates at WDW, it can be quite a hike to the main service areas.



The Universal hotels seem to have much bigger price swings - I have been being told what great values Universal hotels are, but because we are going during President's week, we are looking at $415 + tax per night for Royal Pacific, which takes it out of the moderate range in my view. I would agree at $200 - 300 per night that would be a wonderful value. Not so sure I will think that at nearly $500 a night.


----------



## dina444444

News

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Show at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Feature Russell, Dug from Disney•Pixar’s ‘UP’


----------



## skier_pete

Oh, and we got to Coco yesterday. DD14 was not happy about it because it "made her feel" (her words). We were all crying at one point. Beautifully done, certainly Pixar's best since Inside Out and I would probably even argue since Up. (I have to watch Inside Out again.)  I did say "At least I'm crying about human beings instead of stupid Robots" I still won't figure Pixar for making me cry over stupid Wall-E. 

Still can't believe this is only the 4th "Original" Pixar movie since Up 8.5 years ago, and one of those was the poo that was Good Dinosuar. (And another 2.5 years until the next one - but at least they've called a moratorium on sequels beyond that.) 

But yes - if you haven't had the chance to see Coco, go see it before it gets squeezed out of theaters along with everything else by Last Jedi. Hopefully it can re-gain some momentum into the Holidays, because even though it won the week, it's only at $135 million, and needs to push past $200 million US to be really considered the hit it deserves to be.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> Oh, and we got to Coco yesterday. DD14 was not happy about it because it "made her feel" (her words). We were all crying at one point. Beautifully done, certainly Pixar's best since Inside Out and I would probably even argue since Up. (I have to watch Inside Out again.)  I did say "At least I'm crying about human beings instead of stupid Robots" I still won't figure Pixar for making me cry over stupid Wall-E.
> 
> Still can't believe this is only the 4th "Original" Pixar movie since Up 8.5 years ago, and one of those was the poo that was Good Dinosuar. (And another 2.5 years until the next one - but at least they've called a moratorium on sequels beyond that.)
> 
> But yes - if you haven't had the chance to see Coco, go see it before it gets squeezed out of theaters along with everything else by Last Jedi. Hopefully it can re-gain some momentum into the Holidays, because even though it won the week, it's only at $135 million, and needs to push past $200 million US to be really considered the hit it deserves to be.


It's going to pass $400 million worldwide soon so it's doing well overall.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Show at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Feature Russell, Dug from Disney•Pixar’s ‘UP’



Oh---not sure how I feel about this. Not that Flights of Wonder was the greatest show ever, but it seems to me like adding Russel and Dug to the show could take away from some of the educational aspects of it.  (is it really Dug? I always thought it was Doug.) However, at LEAST they are not eliminating the show completely.  Guess we'll be checking this out in August since I'm sure it won't be open when we are there in April. (Implications from the article say April.) 

Edit: And can we maybe get a face character for Russel? Why does he have to be a costume character? 



dina444444 said:


> It's going to pass $400 million worldwide soon so it's doing well overall.



Yeah, definitely its a success, but in terms of US box office it's a little soft, so I am hoping it can hold on. I know in the end what matters is the quality of movies, but having the original movies be both good and successful is what keeps us from just getting Cars 4 and Monsters Retirement Home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Coco gets tow Golden Globe nominations - best animated feature and best original song (Remember Me)

Also, William DeFoe is nominated for Best Actor in a Supporting Role for The Florida Project (which, not made by Disney, is set  in the shadows of Walt Disney World)

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/golden-globe-nominations-2018-nominees-full-list-1202634435/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Oh, and we got to Coco yesterday. DD14 was not happy about it because it "made her feel" (her words). We were all crying at one point. Beautifully done, certainly Pixar's best since Inside Out and I would probably even argue since Up. (I have to watch Inside Out again.)  I did say "At least I'm crying about human beings instead of stupid Robots" I still won't figure Pixar for making me cry over stupid Wall-E.
> 
> Still can't believe this is only the 4th "Original" Pixar movie since Up 8.5 years ago, and one of those was the poo that was Good Dinosuar. (And another 2.5 years until the next one - but at least they've called a moratorium on sequels beyond that.)
> 
> But yes - if you haven't had the chance to see Coco, go see it before it gets squeezed out of theaters along with everything else by Last Jedi. Hopefully it can re-gain some momentum into the Holidays, because even though it won the week, it's only at $135 million, and needs to push past $200 million US to be really considered the hit it deserves to be.




I definitely get the "Made her feel" part - had a similar impact on me ... during the last 20 mins or so seemed like there were a bunch of ninjas chopping onions in our theater.  But it was definitely a mixture of emotions and not truly "sad" so I was ok with it (I don't wanting to watch TV shows or movies that make you cry because of how sad they are)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Coco gets tow Golden Globe nominations - best animated feature and best original song (Remember Me)
> 
> Also, William DeFoe is nominated for Best Actor in a Supporting Role for The Florida Project (which, not made by Disney, is set  in the shadows of Walt Disney World)
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/golden-globe-nominations-2018-nominees-full-list-1202634435/



How does Coco not win EVERY award this year. It was a terrible year for animated movies. Nut Job 2? Boss Baby? The only thing close in quality is Lego Batman movie, but I still wouldn't put that in the same category.

Next year there's going to be more competition, but 2017 was definitely not a great year for animation. (Wes Anderson's "Isle of Dogs" may be the animated movie I'm looking forward to most next year, and I am really looking forward to Incredibles 2.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> How does Coco not win EVERY award this year. It was a terrible year for animated movies. Nut Job 2? Boss Baby? The only thing close in quality is Lego Batman movie, but I still wouldn't put that in the same category.
> 
> Next year there's going to be more competition, but 2017 was definitely not a great year for animation. (Wes Anderson's "Isle of Dogs" may be the animated movie I'm looking forward to most next year, and I am really looking forward to Incredibles 2.)



fully agree - the kids were watching the Boss Baby as it was on Netflix and it is just terrible.  They've been watching Trolls too and at least that i think has decent animation and good music, but the story is dumb and just shoehorned it


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> fully agree - the kids were watching the Boss Baby as it was on Netflix and it is just terrible.  They've been watching Trolls too and at least that i think has decent animation and good music, but the story is dumb and just shoehorned it



Ugh - Trolls is awful, the only thing it's got going for it is quality voice talent (and the music). DD made us watch it because she wanted us to make fun of it. But hey, it's better than the emoji movie - which I refuse to watch but saw enough highlights of to tell I don't want to watch it.


----------



## piglet1979

********** said:


> Ugh - Trolls is awful, the only thing it's got going for it is quality voice talent (and the music). DD made us watch it because she wanted us to make fun of it. But hey, it's better than the emoji movie - which I refuse to watch but saw enough highlights of to tell I don't want to watch it.



We got suckered into watching Trolls and the Emoji movie.  Trolls was cute but not one I will willing watch again.  The Emoji movie was funny in spots but not enough to watch again, however my kids now go around saying "Meh" to everything.  it is getting annoying.

Is Moana is this group for awards?


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> I did say "At least I'm crying about human beings instead of stupid Robots" I still won't figure Pixar for making me cry over stupid Wall-E.



I cried at the slow-roll in Cars, which is odd since at the time I couldn't even place Rte 66 on a map. 

I sometimes find Pixar's tear-jerker set pieces a little cynically manipulative (which is why I'm not a fan of TS3), but it's tough to evoke nostalgia in someone with no familiarity with the subject matter.  Which is probably why Cars is my favorite Pixar movie, although Inside Out runs a very close second.  I've yet to see Coco.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

piglet1979 said:


> We got suckered into watching Trolls and the Emoji movie.  Trolls was cute but not one I will willing watch again.  The Emoji movie was funny in spots but not enough to watch again, however my kids now go around saying "Meh" to everything.  it is getting annoying.
> 
> Is Moana is this group for awards?



no, Moana was nominated last year and lost to Zootopia for animated film and to a song from La La Land for best song


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> I cried at the slow-roll in Cars, which is odd since at the time I couldn't even place Rte 66 on a map.
> 
> I sometimes find Pixar's tear-jerker set pieces a little cynically manipulative (which is why I'm not a fan of TS3), but it's tough to evoke nostalgia in someone with no familiarity with the subject matter.  Which is probably why Cars is my favorite Pixar movie, although Inside Out runs a very close second.  I've yet to see Coco.



The beginning of Up is still the Disney/Piar scene that gets me crying the most


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> The beginning of Up is still the Disney/Piar scene that gets me crying the most



I think of Up as the best short Pixar have ever made, or are likely to make.  I think there's a movie about an old dude that plays afterwards, right?


----------



## piglet1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, Moana was nominated last year and lost to Zootopia for animated film and to a song from La La Land for best song



Thank you.  I thought is might have be last year.  anyways it was a really good movie and so was Zootopia.

I haven't seen Coco yet.  I would love to see but just can't find the time.  We might have to weight until it comes out on DVD to see it.


----------



## skier_pete

adam.adbe said:


> I think of Up as the best short Pixar have ever made, or are likely to make.  I think there's a movie about an old dude that plays afterwards, right?



Oh come on, the rest of Up is amazing too -> those first 10 minutes though - Oy.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

I thought Cars 3 was very good.  Trolls and Boss Baby and Despicable 3 were all pretty bad.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Parks Are Among The ‘Most Instagrammed Locations’ In 2017*


----------



## rteetz

*News

A Journey into the Mystic Arts and An Epic Battle at Sea Top the List of Exciting Entertainment During Marvel Day at Sea*


----------



## rteetz

*News

More details on the food, drink and entertainment at The Edison*


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> The Universal hotels seem to have much bigger price swings - I have been being told what great values Universal hotels are, but because we are going during President's week, we are looking at $415 + tax per night for Royal Pacific, which takes it out of the moderate range in my view. I would agree at $200 - 300 per night that would be a wonderful value. Not so sure I will think that at nearly $500 a night.



The key for savings at Universal is to be staying 7 nights or more which gives you 30%-35% savings or be willing to wait and see if they are AP discounts on unfilled rooms at a later date. Just like Disney pricing is different by season as well.

We are here right now and got a waterview room at RPR for 9 nights at $1800 tax paid with the Stay More Save More discount. At that price RPR is waaaaaay better value than a Mod at WDW.

On the flip side I would never pay $415 plus tax to stay here.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The Muppets Christmas Carol was released 25 years ago!


----------



## Roxyfire

saskdw said:


> The key for savings at Universal is to be staying 7 nights or more which gives you 30%-35% savings or be willing to wait and see if they are AP discounts on unfilled rooms at a later date. Just like Disney pricing is different by season as well.
> 
> We are here right now and got a waterview room at RPR for 9 nights at $1800 tax paid with the Stay More Save More discount. At that price RPR is waaaaaay better value than a Mod at WDW.
> 
> On the flip side I would never pay $415 plus tax to stay here.



Staying 3+ nights (4+ during peak) or even just staying during the week vs the weekend are good ways to reduce the cost too.

I think people are seeing Universal as a good spot for a long weekend over Disney World, especially at the resorts that include Express Pass with the room. During Columbus Day weekend the standard view was 309 a night, no discounts at all. That stung, for sure. The previous year I was able to get PB for 279 on Saturday and 214 on Sunday of that same weekend. The onsite resorts were booked solid this year, so they must be doing well enough to justify adding so many new rooms.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> The Muppets Christmas Carol was released 25 years ago!


My favorite version


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 2018 Magicband

https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-mouse-magicband-2-walt-disney-world-2018-1456816


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mario Batali Stepping Down as Co-Host of ABC's The Chew Amid Sexual Misconduct Allegations


----------



## skier_pete

saskdw said:


> The key for savings at Universal is to be staying 7 nights or more which gives you 30%-35% savings or be willing to wait and see if they are AP discounts on unfilled rooms at a later date. Just like Disney pricing is different by season as well.
> 
> We are here right now and got a waterview room at RPR for 9 nights at $1800 tax paid with the Stay More Save More discount. At that price RPR is waaaaaay better value than a Mod at WDW.
> 
> On the flip side I would never pay $415 plus tax to stay here.



Yeah - I admit we are only going for 1 night, so clearly not getting any length of stay discounts. I couldn't stay there 7 nights, we were bored after 3 days this past year, just going back for a couple of days in Feb since we went with a AP. (Also spent a few hours there in October.) Sort of wish we could get a decent rate and stay more than one night - at < $300 a night I would consider a little longer stay, but at $415 a night I only am doing it for the FOTL over a busy holiday weekend. Especially since we are moving after the one night to Boardwalk View which is costing me $155 a night thanks to being a DVC member - well that and our season passes expire after the one night.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

"Aloha After Dark" Party Coming to Disney's Polynesian Village


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Honk Honkers Store Now Open in Universal’s Islands of Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind the Scenes At The ‘Flurry of Fun’ Celebration At Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*News
*
Comcast drops bid for FOX leaving Disney as only suitor


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Spaceship Earth “Thank the Phoenicians” Hat Released at Epcot


----------



## pepperandchips

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Show at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Feature Russell, Dug from Disney•Pixar’s ‘UP’



As an Animal Kingdom nerd, I am glad to see Flights of Wonder getting a needed refresh after 20 years. Part of me wonders, however, how much of the change was precipitated by confused guests arriving at the park's bird show expecting to board a simulator banshee ride... seems like the names were too similar to me. I hope the change-up is positive and look forward to checking it out when it opens.


----------



## ejgonz2

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Show at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Feature Russell, Dug from Disney•Pixar’s ‘UP’


Any chance this opens in early March?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any chance this opens in early March?


It is supposed to open in time for the 20th anniversary of AK which is April 22nd so I would say most likely no.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Harley Davidson Store moving to Town Center 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ha...or-cycles-store-moving-to-the-town-center.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Park pack ornaments on sale 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/park-...nts-now-available-shop-disney-parks-app-sale/

I have them all from doing the subscription service. They are really cool!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Park pack ornaments on sale
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/park-...nts-now-available-shop-disney-parks-app-sale/
> 
> I have them all from doing the subscription service. They are really cool!



I got a subscription service for christmas from my sister and it's probably the best present I will get this year!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Spaceship Earth “Thank the Phoenicians” Hat Released at Epcot



Ok - I need several of these! Definitely an oft-quoted saying in our household! I wonder how long until they are on the Shop Parks app?


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> The beginning of Up is still the Disney/Piar scene that gets me crying the most



A better love story than all the Twilight movies together.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Park pack ornaments on sale
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/park-...nts-now-available-shop-disney-parks-app-sale/
> 
> I have them all from doing the subscription service. They are really cool!



Darn you Ryan for posting this.   While Magic Bands may be your downfall, christmas ornaments will be mine.  I used to do the Grollier collectible ornaments, but had to quit.


----------



## tarak

MommaBerd said:


> Ok - I need several of these! Definitely an oft-quoted saying in our household! I wonder how long until they are on the Shop Parks app?



My 13-year-old loves Epcot and would love the hat.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Park pack ornaments on sale
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/park-...nts-now-available-shop-disney-parks-app-sale/
> 
> I have them all from doing the subscription service. They are really cool!





MissGina5 said:


> I got a subscription service for christmas from my sister and it's probably the best present I will get this year!


Which subscription box?


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> Which subscription box?


I have Magic At Your Door, I am not sure what @rteetz has


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Which subscription box?


shopDisney did it. They stopped it now but it was one ornament a month.


----------



## Capang

My paycheck may as well go straight to shopDisney.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Closed Wednesday, Dec. 13 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: High Winds Damage Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland Paris; Force Closure


----------



## Reddog1134

Mr. Mickey said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast drops bid for FOX leaving Disney as only suitor



The funny thing about this is that I didn't even know Comcast was a suitor until they dropped out.  I saw dozens of articles about Disney/Fox and zero about Comcast/Fox.


----------



## dina444444

*News

Disney And Fox Shares Edge Higher On Report Of Thursday Deal Announcement
*


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Spaceship Earth “Thank the Phoenicians” Hat Released at Epcot



OK - I don't jump on the "I want this" bandwagon much - but OMG I want this. Guess I know what I'll be looking for in February.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

'Coco': How Pixar Brought Its "Day of the Dead" Story to Life


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new Black Panther International Trailer ... some of it is in Japanese but still looks amazing (some really cool new scenes)


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: All New Star Wars Day at Sea Experiences Revealed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sign Up for Star Wars: The Last Jedi Opening Night Blog Meet-up at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: All New Star Wars Day at Sea Experiences Revealed


Slow Tuesday....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sign Up for Star Wars: The Last Jedi Opening Night Blog Meet-up at Disney Springs


Entry period has closed.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Entry period has closed.


These things always go very fast.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> These things always go very fast.



I always though when you post these @rteetz you should just follow it with the line "....and it's full."


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I always though when you post these @rteetz you should just follow it with the line "....and it's full."


I'll remember that for the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I always though when you post these @rteetz you should just follow it with the line "....and it's full."





rteetz said:


> I'll remember that for the future.


----------



## Redcon1

********** said:


> I always though when you post these @rteetz you should just follow it with the line "....and it's full."



Or precede it with "See what you could have done, if only you were quicker".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-Tech on demand comes to DHS (outside of Launch Bay)

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...es-magicbands-come-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line and Adventures by Disney River Cruising Earn Top Awards from Cruise Critic Editors


----------



## skier_pete

*NEWS*

This doesn't seem to be generally available knowledge yet, but it appears that the main pool at Wilderness Lodge (now names the Copper Creek Springs Pool) will be closed from February 12th to the 23rd. Odd choice to do it during Mardi Gras / President's Week / Princess half weekend, but there you go. 

I wish I could brag about my source on this - but I got a letter from Disney saying it was closed during my trip. I made a call to DVC, and they had to call the resort to get the dates. Luckily of the 4 days we are there it's only closed two of them, so we can still check it out hopefully. (Never stayed there.) I saw on Facebook someone posted the Poly pool is going to be closed for a bit in early February as well - but don't have dates.


----------



## dina444444

*Rumorish*

BREAKING: New Details, Opening Timeframe Revealed for Magic Kingdom’s Broadway-Style Theater


----------



## splash327

The white Figment Epcot 35 magic band is now available on the shop app.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Details Revealed for Terralina Crafted Italian, Coming to Disney Springs in Early 2018


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The tiger cubs born at Animal Kingdom, Jeda and Anala, can now be viewed by guests starting today!

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/meet-1st-tiger-cubs-born-disney-world/story?id=51754845


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The tiger cubs born at Animal Kingdom, Jeda and Anala, can now be viewed by guests starting today!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/meet-1st-tiger-cubs-born-disney-world/story?id=51754845


Yay! I can't wait to see them in a couple weeks!


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The tiger cubs born at Animal Kingdom, Jeda and Anala, can now be viewed by guests starting today!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/meet-1st-tiger-cubs-born-disney-world/story?id=51754845



This is such great news!  These will act like an E-Ticket attraction when they are out and visible on the Maharajah Jungle Trek Trail.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> The white Figment Epcot 35 magic band is now available on the shop app.


I may or may not have gotten one...


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: New Details Revealed for Terralina Crafted Italian, Coming to Disney Springs in Early 2018


I was a fan of portobello so I am excited to see this completed.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *Rumorish*
> 
> BREAKING: New Details, Opening Timeframe Revealed for Magic Kingdom’s Broadway-Style Theater


As expected really. Didn't have actual capacity numbers but we knew it would be similar in size to the Hyperion.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> As expected really. Didn't have actual capacity numbers but we knew it would be similar in size to the Hyperion.



Yeah, really the only potential real news there is that it would open for May 2020. My favorite tidbit though is the fact that they call out that it will have bathrooms both inside and outside the building. Bathrooms - for a 2,000 seat theater - what a SHOCKER! (That's sarcasm.)


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> Yeah, really the only potential real news there is that it would open for May 2020. My favorite tidbit though is the fact that they call out that it will have bathrooms both inside and outside the building. Bathrooms - for a 2,000 seat theater - what a SHOCKER! (That's sarcasm.)


Well they’ve learned from the Hyperion Theatre not having bathrooms.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I may or may not have gotten one...



Same here...


----------



## dina444444

News

PHOTO: Disney Shares Look Inside Millenium Falcon Ride in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

Throwback to the first WDW Marathon 25 years ago

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-25-years-of-the-walt-disney-world-marathon/

I am beyond excited to run the 25th anniversary of this event!


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> PHOTO: Disney Shares Look Inside Millenium Falcon Ride in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


Do we know where Disney shared this? It's not on the parks blog.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Do we know where Disney shared this? It's not on the parks blog.


My guess is in b roll / concept art available to media.

Edit: On the parks blog twitter page.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Coco’ Spirits Across $400M At Global Box Office


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Throwback to the first WDW Marathon 25 years ago
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-25-years-of-the-walt-disney-world-marathon/
> 
> I am beyond excited to run the 25th anniversary of this event!


I ran the 100th anniversary of the Boston Marathon. It was very cool! I had to run as a bandit, but I ran a previous year as a legit participant.


----------



## MissGina5

dina444444 said:


> *Rumorish*
> 
> BREAKING: New Details, Opening Timeframe Revealed for Magic Kingdom’s Broadway-Style Theater


will seperate tickets need to be purchased to see these shows?


----------



## dina444444

MissGina5 said:


> will seperate tickets need to be purchased to see these shows?


No. It will be like Nemo is over at AK but this theatre will hold more people. It will probably have FP+ though.


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
Stitch to close forever?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Stitch to close forever?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/


Well, it's about time if it is true.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Stitch to close forever?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/


and not a single tear will be shed.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Stitch to close forever?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/


oooh I can't wait to see what takes its place!


----------



## jknezek

jpeterson said:


> and not a single tear will be shed.


Some will. Not mine, but there are a few people that liked it, though I don't know why. I just hope the "attraction to be named later" actually comes true. It didn't eat many people, but it did eat a few, and Disney needs to eat people these days until they can open all the new stuff they have planned.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Stitch to close forever?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/


One can only wish


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Years Eve at WDW

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...-new-years-eve-2017-entertainment-line-up.htm


----------



## jpeterson

jknezek said:


> Some will. Not mine, but there are a few people that liked it, though I don't know why. I just hope the "attraction to be named later" actually comes true. It didn't eat many people, but it did eat a few, and Disney needs to eat people these days until they can open all the new stuff they have planned.


I had heard on this site how the ride was terrible, awful, etc.  I figured it couldn't be that bad and people were just being negative.  Then in August I had an opportunity to actually see it.  All those people were right, it was terrible!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Star Wars Launch Bay at Disneyland has a NEW model of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge! They have also started selling Star Wars lego sets in the Launch Bay.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Stitch to close forever?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/breaking-stitchs-great-escape-will-close-forever-next-month/



Never in the history of WDW have less people been sad about an attraction closing. (Still more than Superstar Limo though - look it up kids.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars Launch Bay at Disneyland has a NEW model of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge! They have also started selling Star Wars lego sets.



oh, misread that and got too excited - I thought you meant they have started selling Lego sets of Galaxy's Edge - not that they have started selling Lego sets at Launch Bay


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
The Edison

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/13dec2017-the-edison-pre-opening-tour.htm


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MissGina5 said:


> oooh I can't wait to see what takes its place!


Coming soon...i.e. Summer 2021...Wall-E's great escape...it takes 4 years to repaint and install the "Disco Wall-E" animatronic that basically doesn't move anyways...


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Disney and FOX deal approximate value is up to *$75 Billion* now!


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS - Our Sneak Peek preview tour of The Edison, Maria and Enzo's and Enzo's Hideaway


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS - Our Sneak Peek preview tour of The Edison, Maria and Enzo's and Enzo's Hideaway



Enzo's hideaway sounds pretty cool - surprised about the no corkage fee!


----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The Edison
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/13dec2017-the-edison-pre-opening-tour.htm



I might never forgive Disney for getting rid of the Adventurer's Club, but at least they replaced it with something good. Looking forward to this!


----------



## kungaloosh22

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Coming soon...i.e. Summer 2021...Wall-E's great escape...it takes 4 years to repaint and install the "Disco Wall-E" animatronic that basically doesn't move anyways...



They should theme People Mover (or whatever it's called these days) to Wall-E.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Deal apparently done - Disney gets FOX assets for $52bn

Iger to stay on until end of 2021

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42353545


----------



## romitaz

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Deal apparently done - Disney gets FOX assets for $52bn
> 
> Iger to stay on until end of 2021
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42353545


So, Disney will own The Simpsons.  I wonder if they can use that to get the Marvel rights back from Comcast.  Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

romitaz said:


> So, Disney will own The Simpsons.  I wonder if they can use that to get the Marvel rights back from Comcast.  Things that make you go hmmm...



Either that or things are going to get even more contentious between the two sides.  Obviously a small thing but they are just starting a Marvel superhero character meal at Universal


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

Anyone else see the article about our own Kenny the Pirate and his daughter completing all rides at WDW in one day?  That is a long day!!

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-rode-all-49-disney-world-rides-in-1-day.html


----------



## eXo

romitaz said:


> So, Disney will own The Simpsons.



Someone got a hat I can eat?

I swore it wouldn't happen, as it would cause Fox to gut their own broadcast station. Several industry analysts felt the same way, so it wasn't just me. As the deal got closer and Simpsons remained part of it, it occurred to me that maybe Fox intends to gut it's broadcast network.  They couldn't sell the actual station, so they decided to sell all of it's "content" and just let the station whither on the vine. I'll be curious to see what happens to the station over the next few months. I've read "some speculate Fox’s primetime may be filled with live, primarily sports programming, news magazines and possibly reality shows."

Odd to think how many major areas at Universal Studios are based on content and characters owned by Disney at this point.

What I really want to know is what Disney is going to do with Garfield: The Movie... lol


----------



## piglet1979

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Anyone else see the article about our own Kenny the Pirate and his daughter completing all rides at WDW in one day?  That is a long day!!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-rode-all-49-disney-world-rides-in-1-day.html



I did.  I read his report the other day about it.  It is pretty cool.


----------



## wnwardii

Wonder if Disney will use the Simpsons as leverage to get full Marvel rights in Florida?  Sort of like what happened with Oswald and, I believe, the sports broadcaster.


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Either that or things are going to get even more contentious between the two sides.  Obviously a small thing but they are just starting a Marvel superhero character meal at Universal


At this meet & greet, I assume the characters will be dressed like the comic book versions - not the movie versions. I wonder if any of the younger visitors will think they look weird because they're used to the appearance of the movie versions.


----------



## Reddog1134

wnwardii said:


> Wonder if Disney will use the Simpsons as leverage to get full Marvel rights in Florida?  Sort of like what happened with Oswald and, I believe, the sports broadcaster.



The sports caster was Al Michaels, who was quoted as saying "One day I'm going to be the answer to a trivia question."


----------



## Reddog1134

I'm waiting for the announcement of the 5th park.  "Islands of Acquisitions".


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

kungaloosh22 said:


> They should theme People Mover (or whatever it's called these days) to Wall-E.


That right there is blasphemy..jk..no really PeopleMover+retheme= (at least for me) and I love Wall-E just not for PeopleMover.


----------



## Mattimation

Reddog1134 said:


> I'm waiting for the announcement of the 5th park.  "Islands of Acquisitions".



I thought that was going to be the new name for Hollywood Studios!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Deal apparently done - Disney gets FOX assets for $52bn
> 
> Iger to stay on until end of 2021
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42353545


There's one movie I find interesting about this deal...That movie is Avatar. Mostly because Disney might have built this land based around that movie. 

Interesting that Iger is staying, but to me, it makes sense. In many ways, I couldn't see Bob Iger leaving before all of the big "theme park" attractions open up anyways.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> The Muppets Christmas Carol was released 25 years ago!



Still my favorite Christmas movie.  My family watches it once a year every Christmas Eve before the kids go to bed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> I thought that was going to be the new name for Hollywood Studios!



Nah, that's IPCOT


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There's one movie I find interesting about this deal...That movie is Avatar. Mostly because Disney might have built this land based around that movie.
> 
> Interesting that Iger is staying, but to me, it makes sense. In many ways, I couldn't see Bob Iger leaving before all of the big "theme park" attractions open up anyways.



Cameron still owns the rights to the Avatar IP so this really just gives them the distribution for the new movies - but does bring things a little closer together


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Working Model of Pixar Pier Shows Newly Themed Areas Coming Summer 2018 to Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Disney Diva Mom said:


> Anyone else see the article about our own Kenny the Pirate and his daughter completing all rides at WDW in one day?  That is a long day!!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-rode-all-49-disney-world-rides-in-1-day.html



How are there 49 rides in WDW?  Sure a couple new ones opened, but others closed.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FYI we saw Coco over the weekend with some fellow DISers. My husband and I both said we were surprised by how much we liked it. We knew going in it was seen as a really good movie and boy was it.

I may have had to look up at the ceiling towards the end..you know to save myself from being a blubbering mess lol. The colors were so vivid and the animation really good (that water wow). That "Remember Me" song..what a great one for the movie. I can understand why some younger children may not get the movie the same as older children since it deals with death. But I do think even younger children can get that even when you have died you haven't really gone away from those who loved you.

Anyways we loved it


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.


----------



## piglet1979

I am not going tonight but have tickets for Saturday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.



My son has a cubscout meeting tonight so we aren't going until tomorrow night - trying to avoid any spoilers


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.


We're not seeing it until Christmas (at least that's the plan right now)...it's going to be tough to avoid all the talk about it moreso on FB. At least here we can have a spoiler thread or at least hope that people use the spoiler feature.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.


I'm seeing it at 10 p.m. CT. It's the first official IMAX showing at my theater other than the Opening Day Event. I'm saving $20 by staying off of social media for 4 hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're not seeing it until Christmas (at least that's the plan right now)...it's going to be tough to avoid all the talk about it moreso on FB. At least here we can have a spoiler thread or at least hope that people use the spoiler feature.



That was a big reason I started the thread that clearly states "contains spoilers" so people wouldn't post anything here, even inadvertently, that spoils things for people - hopefully people keep the discussion there


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was a big reason I started the thread that clearly states "contains spoilers" so people wouldn't post anything here, even inadvertently, that spoils things for people - hopefully people keep the discussion there


And I really appreciate that 

So I've got oh 11 days now to just ignore the rest of the world lol


----------



## Buckeye218

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.



Nah, my wife never liked Star Wars all that much to begin with.  Didn't hate it, just didn't go nuts over it.  I like Star Wars fine, but after being underwhelmed by Rogue One and The Force Awakens...it's now Redbox material for me.  I'll watch it for $1.50 at home in April/May.  Granted my wife and I only go to maybe 2-3 movies a year, less than the average person I'd guess.


----------



## Capang

My husband bought himself a ticket using the argument he should preview it before taking our daughter (they have a traditional Daddy-daughter date for any and all SW movies) It's his way of seeing this in theaters more than once.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.


I am seeing it at 7:30!


----------



## Q-man

eXo said:


> Someone got a hat I can eat?
> 
> I swore it wouldn't happen,* as it would cause Fox to gut their own broadcast station.* Several industry analysts felt the same way, so it wasn't just me. As the deal got closer and Simpsons remained part of it, it occurred to me that maybe Fox intends to gut it's broadcast network.  They couldn't sell the actual station, so they decided to sell all of it's "content" and just let the station whither on the vine. I'll be curious to see what happens to the station over the next few months. I've read "some speculate Fox’s primetime may be filled with live, primarily sports programming, news magazines and possibly reality shows."
> 
> Odd to think how many major areas at Universal Studios are based on content and characters owned by Disney at this point.
> 
> What I really want to know is what Disney is going to do with Garfield: The Movie... lol



From the Bloomberg story I heard the broadcast stations are not included in the deal.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.



My son and I are going at 7:45 tonight.  I'll probably be going again next week to see it in 3d.


----------



## pooh'smate

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.



I am going at 6pm for a fan event. I won the ticket from a raffle at work and I am so excited and have been avoiding spoilers.


----------



## Ariel484

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're not seeing it until Christmas (at least that's the plan right now)...it's going to be tough to avoid all the talk about it moreso on FB. At least here we can have a spoiler thread or at least hope that people use the spoiler feature.


We bought tickets for 12/26.  Currently in the middle of re-watching the other movies (Episode 5 up next!).  Good luck on not getting spoiled, I'm nervous about that too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel484 said:


> We bought tickets for 12/26.  Currently in the middle of re-watching the other movies* (Episode 5 up next!).  Good luck on not getting spoiled, *I'm nervous about that too!





Spoiler



Vader tells Luke that he is his father


----------



## Ariel484

TheMaxRebo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vader tells Luke that he is his father


ZOMG HOW COULD YOU !!!?11?!!1?!!


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> I am seeing it at 7:30!


I’m seeing it 7 so after previews it will 7:30.


----------



## buteraa

At HS today and saw a little of Star Wars.  It's exciting to start seeing the buildings!


----------



## saskdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone going to the premier showing of The Last Jedi tonight? Didn't want to post on the "spoiler" thread until after I see the film tonight.



Yes we're in Orlando for the opening and have tickets for the 9:45pm show!


----------



## rteetz

Advertisements for Star Wars Day at Sea before The Last Jedi.


----------



## BigRed98

I'm seeing the Last Jedi Saturday night since I won't be home from college until late Friday night.


----------



## BigRed98

LittleMissMatched Store at Disney Springs Marketplace Set to Close This Month.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/littlemissmatched-store-disney-springs-marketplace-set-close-month/


----------



## TomServo27

ESPN is evidently a very hostile place for a woman to work. 

https://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/...tool-sports/L1v9HJIvtnHuBPiMru6yGM/story.html


----------



## koala1966

BigRed98 said:


> LittleMissMatched Store at Disney Springs Marketplace Set to Close This Month.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/littlemissmatched-store-disney-springs-marketplace-set-close-month/


Bummer, I like them and they always seemed busy, I'd better get back over there this month


----------



## koala1966

Douglas Dubh said:


> How are there 49 rides in WDW?  Sure a couple new ones opened, but others closed.


The actual article says 47, and if I counted right I came right around 45 and he may have counted things like Mickeys  Philharmagic which I didn't - though it was disturbing to count rides in Studios and only come up with 4. :-(


----------



## Douglas Dubh

koala1966 said:


> The actual article says 47, and if I counted right I came right around 45 and he may have counted things like Mickeys  Philharmagic which I didn't - though it was disturbing to count rides in Studios and only come up with 4. :-(



Yes, thanks. I ended up going to his blog and scanning his account.


----------



## rteetz

PSA: Go see The Last Jedi that is all.


----------



## langsky

rteetz said:


> PSA: Go see The Last Jedi that is all.



I second that!


----------



## romitaz

We have tickets for Sunday at Movie Tavern.


----------



## mikepizzo

eXo said:


> Someone got a hat I can eat?
> 
> I swore it wouldn't happen, as it would cause Fox to gut their own broadcast station. Several industry analysts felt the same way, so it wasn't just me. As the deal got closer and Simpsons remained part of it, it occurred to me that maybe Fox intends to gut it's broadcast network.  They couldn't sell the actual station, so they decided to sell all of it's "content" and just let the station whither on the vine. I'll be curious to see what happens to the station over the next few months. I've read "some speculate Fox’s primetime may be filled with live, primarily sports programming, news magazines and possibly reality shows."
> 
> Odd to think how many major areas at Universal Studios are based on content and characters owned by Disney at this point.
> 
> *What I really want to know is what Disney is going to do with Garfield: The Movie... lol*



Hopefully burn it in a dumpster fire.

Also, I wanted to mention something completely unrelated to any topic.

Sometimes we dump on Disney for producing live-action versions of our beloved animated films but, for the most part, they are well done.  

Maybe this is old news, but this is the first time I've ever seen this...Universal made a live-action Woody Woodpecker movie.  They spent a month filming it.  It was released in Brazil in October and was scheduled for a worldwide release in April 2018, but is now coming to DVD in February 2018.  

Don't get me wrong, Disney is a business and will come up with any idea to milk their franchises as much as possible, but at least when they producer something as bad as Hunchback of Notre Dame 2 they don't try to pass it off as a theatrical feature.

Sorry for the rambling.  Watching that trailer just made me reflect a bit.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Capang said:


> My husband bought himself a ticket using the argument he should preview it before taking our daughter (they have a traditional Daddy-daughter date for any and all SW movies) It's his way of seeing this in theaters more than once.



This is exactly what I am doing...haha.  I'm going tonight and then taking my daughter on Sunday.  I can't wait! I had to wear a "join the resistance" shirt to work today - though my daughter's friend informed me that was not professional this morning


----------



## piglet1979

koala1966 said:


> The actual article says 47, and if I counted right I came right around 45 and he may have counted things like Mickeys  Philharmagic which I didn't - though it was disturbing to count rides in Studios and only come up with 4. :-(



The cars that go down Main Street count as a ride.  That might be one that you are missing.  I do not think Philharmagic counted


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So not the happiest of memories but on this date in 1966 Walt Disney passed away ... thank goodness his brother Roy was able to carry the company for a while


----------



## BigRed98

koala1966 said:


> Bummer, I like them and they always seemed busy, I'd better get back over there this month



The article states that there not sure if there moving it to another location in Disney Springs or completely taking it away.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Incredibles Join the High-Speed Action When Incredicoaster Opens this Summer at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Gusey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Incredibles Join the High-Speed Action When Incredicoaster Opens this Summer at Disney California Adventure Park


1 more day left and today's was just yesterday's with a bit more on the rollercoaster. Hopefully something good tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> 1 more day left and today's was just yesterday's with a bit more on the rollercoaster. Hopefully something good tomorrow



and wasn't yesterday's about the Pixar Pier model and the most information in that story was about the incredicoaster too - really not 2 separate "days" worth of content


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> and wasn't yesterday's about the Pixar Pier model and the most information in that story was about the incredicoaster too - really not 2 separate "days" worth of content


Maybe the day when we got two different stories would have been better, like the Hong Kong Disneyland Castle?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TWO!!! Limited Edition Star Wars: The Last Jedi magic bands

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-with-two-new-limited-edition-magicbands/

The First Order Praetorian Guard one is pretty bad*** looking (paging @amberpi)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> TWO!!! Limited Edition Star Wars: The Last Jedi magic bands
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-with-two-new-limited-edition-magicbands/
> 
> The First Order Praetorian Guard one is pretty bad*** looking (paging @amberpi)


Uh oh...I just might have to get another one. I must resist though!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Uh oh...I just might have to get another one. I must resist though!!!



"resistance is futile" - Gandolf, in Star Wars


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> TWO!!! Limited Edition Star Wars: The Last Jedi magic bands
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-with-two-new-limited-edition-magicbands/
> 
> The First Order Praetorian Guard one is pretty bad*** looking (paging @amberpi)



Thanks, now I have to wrestle with sartorial issues vs. fangirldom. You don't know how often this happens...try explaining your awesome Horde hoodie at barre classes.

Anyhow...this is just occurring to me, but who owns the right to Gone with the Wind? I'd love to be chased out of ATL by fire on a ride.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Incredibles Join the High-Speed Action When Incredicoaster Opens this Summer at Disney California Adventure Park


Did they give up on 12 days? Two days in a row on the same stuff...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> TWO!!! Limited Edition Star Wars: The Last Jedi magic bands
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-with-two-new-limited-edition-magicbands/
> 
> The First Order Praetorian Guard one is pretty bad*** looking (paging @amberpi)


Must. Resist.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> PSA: Go see The Last Jedi that is all.



Do you have any idea where you would rate this one compared to the other 7 movies?  I guess include Rogue One also.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Do you have any idea where you would rate this one compared to the other 7 movies?  I guess include Rogue One also.


That’s hard. I need to see it again. It’s better than Force Awakens for me. I’m thinking it’s in the top 5 for sure.


----------



## Capang

Thanks! You just found me my husband's Christmas present!


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> TWO!!! Limited Edition Star Wars: The Last Jedi magic bands
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...here-with-two-new-limited-edition-magicbands/
> 
> The First Order Praetorian Guard one is pretty bad*** looking (paging @amberpi)


Thanks! You just found me my husband's Christmas present!


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> That’s hard. I need to see it again. It’s better than Force Awakens for me. I’m thinking it’s in the top 5 for sure.



Interesting.  Several people that I spoke to have either already seen it multiple times, have said they need to see it again, or are simply saying that it is spectacular.  Also hearing that there are several truly shocking moments.  I can't wait to see this!


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Interesting.  Several people that I spoke to have either already seen it multiple times, have said they need to see it again, or are simply saying that it is spectacular.  Also hearing that there are several truly shocking moments.  I can't wait to see this!


I really liked it for sure but to see where it ranks I do need to see it again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> Interesting.  Several people that I spoke to have either already seen it multiple times, have said they need to see it again, or are simply saying that it is spectacular.  Also hearing that there are several truly shocking moments.  I can't wait to see this!



then there are a few counter people who are saying it is terrible

 what can ya do


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> then there are a few counter people who are saying it is terrible
> 
> what can ya do


Yeah I’m not understanding how it’s terrible but that’s just me. Sure there are always things that aren’t necessary but that happens in every movie when you pick it apart.


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> So not the happiest of memories but on this date in 1966 Walt Disney passed away ... thank goodness his brother Roy was able to carry the company for a while
> 
> View attachment 288728



That picture reminds me of the Walt Disney Family Museum in San Francisco (if you haven't been it's awesome!). At the end they have covers of magazines, newspapers and such that have characters crying and paying their respects to Walt when he died. One of the more moving aspects that show you how many lives he really touched.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m not understanding how it’s terrible but that’s just me. Sure there are always things that aren’t necessary but that happens in every movie when you pick it apart.



I also think what happens is people know how they want the story to go and when it doesn't go the way they want then they don't like it.  So rather than evaluating what the movie is, they evaluate what it isn't

#DeepThoughtOfTheDay


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: The Incredibles Join the High-Speed Action When Incredicoaster Opens this Summer at Disney California Adventure Park



Did anyone actually watch the video? Not really the same news at all - there's quite a bit of detail in that video.

California Screamin' is the best coaster in a US Disney Park hands-down, so putting these Incredibles theme elements to it will hopefully only plus an already awesome ride. 

(Oh, and you get a small peak at the Disney DISH in that video!)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think what happens is people know how they want the story to go and when it doesn't go the way they want then they don't like it.  So rather than evaluating what the movie is, they evaluate what it isn't
> 
> #DeepThoughtOfTheDay


Definitely. I wanted one thing to happen that didn’t but I’m still pleased with the movie.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Did anyone actually watch the video? Not really the same news at all - there's quite a bit of detail in that video.
> 
> California Screamin' is the best coaster in a US Disney Park hands-down, so putting these Incredibles theme elements to it will hopefully only plus an already awesome ride.
> 
> (Oh, and you get a small peak at the Disney DISH in that video!)


Yes but two days in a row about Pixar Pier is not exactly great.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think what happens is people know how they want the story to go and when it doesn't go the way they want then they don't like it.  So rather than evaluating what the movie is, they evaluate what it isn't
> 
> #DeepThoughtOfTheDay



I haven't seen it (Tickets for Sunday at 4:30 PM so trying hard to be spolier-free.) but @TheMaxRebo this is a great comment. I am really going in with very few expectations except that I expect it to be really good, and that's more thanks to Rian Johnson. The dude hasn't made nearly enough movies, but Brick, Brothers Bloom and Looper - DAMN. 

I was talking to someone today about being a kid and going to the theater and seeing a TRAILER for Empire Strikes Back in front of Pinocchio when I was probably 8 or 9. And trying to explain how at that time you had really no idea that a movie was coming along at some point, and to go to the theater and see MORE STAR WARS was coming when all we had was the first movie - and then suddenly there were these shots of Hoth and Dagobah and this green creature and Vader vs Luke - and it was like WHAT IS THIS!!!!  I guess now you sort of get that feeling when you watch the trailer for a new movie, but not the same when you are totally not expecting to see something just blow your mind.


----------



## Flyerjab

********** said:


> I haven't seen it (Tickets for Sunday at 4:30 PM so trying hard to be spolier-free.) but @TheMaxRebo this is a great comment. I am really going in with very few expectations except that I expect it to be really good, and that's more thanks to Rian Johnson. The dude hasn't made nearly enough movies, but Brick, Brothers Bloom and Looper - DAMN.
> 
> I was talking to someone today about being a kid and going to the theater and seeing a TRAILER for Empire Strikes Back in front of Pinocchio when I was probably 8 or 9. And trying to explain how at that time you had really no idea that a movie was coming along at some point, and to go to the theater and see MORE STAR WARS was coming when all we had was the first movie - and then suddenly there were these shots of Hoth and Dagobah and this green creature and Vader vs Luke - and it was like WHAT IS THIS!!!!  I guess now you sort of get that feeling when you watch the trailer for a new movie, but not the same when you are totally not expecting to see something just blow your mind.



I miss the ignorant bliss that so easily permeated the collective zeitgeist prior to the advent of social media.  When the phrase "I am your father" reverberated throughout the theater, it was like getting hit with a brick in the face.  Those wow moments are hard to come by in big tentpole franchise movies anymore because of word-of-mouth.  Sometimes spoilers are impossible to ignore when idiots are creating new Twitter handles with spoilers in them.

I have, however, successfully avoided any and all spoilers for this one.  Here's hoping for another brick in the face moment.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I know this is somewhat old news, but Disney Parks finally released a video of the new Sumatran Tiger Cubs at Disney's Animal Kingdom!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
MK photo Update 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...moval-new-merchandise-club-33-2018-stuff-etc/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> That’s hard. I need to see it again. It’s better than Force Awakens for me. I’m thinking it’s in the top 5 for sure.



You know you're slowly going to the dark side.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Uh oh...I just might have to get another one. I must resist though!!!



If you are not careful, you will be about as bad as @rteetz with the Magic Bands.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> If you are not careful, you will be about as bad as @rteetz with the Magic Bands.


You say it like that’s a bad thing


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wnwardii said:


> If you are not careful, you will be about as bad as @rteetz with the Magic Bands.


I must resist. I already have a Disney pin problem lol.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I must resist. I already have a Disney pin problem lol.



Yeah, I knew about that.  But I wasn't going to mention it.


----------



## MissGina5

Has anyone checked to see if Olaf's Frozen Adventure is available on demand through comcast et al. if you have ABC?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will lease Fox studio lot

http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/disney-fox-lot-1202641181/


----------



## Flyerjab

Not seeing that great of fan support for The Last Jedi.  I just saw a Rotten Tomatoes score of 58% (critics were at 93%).  That is...not what I expected I suppose.


----------



## Capang

Flyerjab said:


> Not seeing that great of fan support for The Last Jedi.  I just saw a Rotten Tomatoes score of 58% (critics were at 93%).  That is...not what I expected I suppose.


I wouldn’t put too much stock in those scores.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Flyerjab said:


> Not seeing that great of fan support for The Last Jedi.  I just saw a Rotten Tomatoes score of 58% (critics were at 93%).  That is...not what I expected I suppose.


It seems to match what a lot of people have been thinking on here. It's getting a lot of mixed reviews.

I left the movie thinking that I need to see it again before I can make any judgement for myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> Not seeing that great of fan support for The Last Jedi.  I just saw a Rotten Tomatoes score of 58% (critics were at 93%).  That is...not what I expected I suppose.



Based on the separate thread on this board that seems to match.  Some people absolutely loved it and some are calling it worse than the prequels 

I am closer to the first camp but definitely not a perfect film (especially in the first part)

I am sure some people just didn't like it but for others I think it is because it didn't match what they wanted to happen so they left disappointed- and rather than rating what we got they are rating it compared to what they have laid out in their head


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on the separate thread on this board that seems to match.  Some people absolutely loved it and some are calling it worse than the prequels
> 
> I am closer to the first camp but definitely not a perfect film (especially in the first part)
> 
> I am sure some people just didn't like it but for others I think it is because it didn't match what they wanted to happen so they left disappointed- and rather than rating what we got they are rating it compared to what they have laid out in their head



Just interesting to me that the man Disney is entrusting to act as the architect for the next new, big, non-Skywalker trilogy has made a movie that is seeing this type of mixed review.  Kathleen Kennedy and others in Disney clearly loved.  Had Disney itself produced mixed reviews for this movie, I doubt that type of commitment would have been handed out as quickly as it was.  The box office will tell all though.  And it is the middle movie of the trilogy which is the hardest to make (Peter Jackson even made that comment when making the Two Towers).


----------



## umichigan10

Flyerjab said:


> Just interesting to me that the man Disney is entrusting to act as the architect for the next new, big, non-Skywalker trilogy has made a movie that is seeing this type of mixed review.  Kathleen Kennedy and others in Disney clearly loved.  Had Disney itself produced mixed reviews for this movie, I doubt that type of commitment would have been handed out as quickly as it was.  The box office will tell all though.  And it is the middle movie of the trilogy which is the hardest to make (Peter Jackson even made that comment when making the Two Towers).


I can appreciate that he took some risks with this movie. It didn’t match expectations I had laid out before hand, but that’s ok to me. I’d rather be surprised then have the entire plot figured out and validated throughout the movie


----------



## Flyerjab

umichigan10 said:


> I can appreciate that he took some risks with this movie. It didn’t match expectations I had laid out before hand, but that’s ok to me. I’d rather be surprised then have the entire plot figured out and validated throughout the movie



Oh I love that I have successfully avoided spoilers and am going in blind today to see this.  I would also rather know nothing and be surprised.  I am betting that if this does have unexpected turns that I will love it.

Just interesting in that the fan reactions thus far are kind of mirroring that Rotten Tomatoes score of around 60%.  I remember when many of my friends and coworkers saw Rogue One and The Force Awakens, most reactions were way more immediately positive.  The people in my sphere thus far that have seen it have reacted with 'it was good', but it always seems to be followed by a 'but...'  Who knows though.  That could end up being a good thing.


----------



## umichigan10

Flyerjab said:


> Oh I love that I have successfully avoided spoilers and am going in blind today to see this.  I would also rather know nothing and be surprised.  I am betting that if this does have unexpected turns that I will love it.
> 
> Just interesting in that the fan reactions thus far are kind of mirroring that Rotten Tomatoes score of around 60%.  I remember when many of my friends and coworkers saw Rogue One and The Force Awakens, most reactions were way more immediately positive.  The people in my sphere thus far that have seen it have reacted with 'it was good', but it always seems to be followed by a 'but...'  Who knows though.  That could end up being a good thing.


I think having chatter and questions after a movie isn’t inherently bad, but I really hope it overall is received well. I want Hollywood to be rewarded for taking risks, because otherwise we get the lion king live action and frozen 10 instead of branching out with new ideas (a reason I’m glad coco has been received pretty well)


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I wouldn’t put too much stock in those scores.


Yes people are allowed to vote without seeing the film and allowed to vote more than once.


----------



## Flyerjab

Seeing some VERY positive review of the Star Wars VR experience The Void in Disney Springs!  I am very interested in this one.  Is it a temporary, limited time experience?


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Seeing some VERY positive review of the Star Wars VR experience The Void in Disney Springs!  I am very interested in this one.  Is it a temporary, limited time experience?


I believe it is through March? I have tickets for January.


----------



## rteetz

Review of Star Wars secrets of the empire VR experience 

https://blogmickey.com/2017/12/review-star-wars-secrets-empire-vr-experience-disney-springs/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Yes people are allowed to vote without seeing the film and allowed to vote more than once.


It’s sort of like the pro bowl (weird analogy I know). I feel you take the average of the critic and user reviews and it lands roughly where I feel it deserves


----------



## rteetz

*News*

"Star Wars: The Last Jedi" Buttons Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Two Walrus Calves Make Their Public Debut at SeaWorld


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Road Work to Take Place at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Islands of Adventure Update: The Calm Before the Storm (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
SWGE Update in DL from @dina444444


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Review of Star Wars secrets of the empire VR experience
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/12/review-star-wars-secrets-empire-vr-experience-disney-springs/



I wonder if Disney could incorporate something like this into the all inclusive 360 Star Wars resort that is coming to DHS.  Imagine something like this but with light sabers.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DHS road construction 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/new-osceola-parkway-ramps-take-shape.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> I wonder if Disney could incorporate something like this into the all inclusive 360 Star Wars resort that is coming to DHS.  Imagine something like this but with light sabers.



I seem to recall there being chatter about a new patten filed for more realistic light sabers ... also recall "light saber training" being mentioned as an activity in the hotel so I think likely there is "something"


----------



## saskdw

Flyerjab said:


> Interesting.  Several people that I spoke to have either already seen it multiple times, have said they need to see it again, or are simply saying that it is spectacular.  Also hearing that there are several truly shocking moments.  I can't wait to see this!



After one viewing I would say for me it's for sure top 3 after Empire and New Hope. Possibly even one or two, but I need another viewing without the emotion of opening night to say for sure.

There are also a lot of haters on the Internet. Pretty sure most of them would have been impossible to please.


----------



## Flyerjab

saskdw said:


> After one viewing I would say for me it's for sure top 3 after Empire and New Hope. Possibly even one or two, but I need another viewing without the emotion of opening night to say for sure.
> 
> There are also a lot of haters on the Internet. Pretty sure most of them would have been impossible to please.



It is so funny how so many people I have talked to or read about that have seen this all seem to say the same thing - I need to see it one more time!  I hope I have a similar need.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Islands of Adventure Update: The Calm Before the Storm (PART 1)



We've been here all week and crowds have been great. Friday it was noticeable busier though.


----------



## saskdw

Flyerjab said:


> It is so funny how so many people I have talked to or read about that have seen this all seem to say the same thing - I need to see it one more time!  I hope I have a similar need.



We saw it opening night at the IMAX at Universal Orlando. I have tickets to see it at home in our VIP theatre on the 23rd.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Not many but a couple new details shared tonight at Galactic Nights 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/galactic-nights-2017.3653157/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Update from Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Days of Disney Parks Christmas: Update from Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge



So since it says "photo" of the hallway in the millennium falcon does that mean that is the physical set or just a "photo" of the computer rendering 

If that is the physical set already built (at least in mock up) it looks pretty darn cool


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 2018 Magicband
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-mouse-magicband-2-walt-disney-world-2018-1456816



Nice!


----------



## dclpluto

The Star Wars movie was fantastic. Seen it on the fantasy Thursday night. Will definitely see it again using my movie pass.


----------



## osully

We LOVED The Last Jedi. Saw it Thursday night in D-BOX. Highly recommend everyone see it once in D-BOX.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> We LOVED The Last Jedi. Saw it Thursday night in D-BOX. Highly recommend everyone see it once in D-BOX.



What's D-BOX?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Big opening for The Last Jedi but missed the largest opening ever.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/star-wars-last-jedi-second-largest-domestic-opening-history/


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> What's D-BOX?



My apologies - I did not realize these might only be in Canada! http://www.d-box.com/ is their website. Basically a few rows in the biggest 3D theatre at our usual theatre has these special chairs. They move along with the movie and I guess I would liken the motion to a tame version of Star Tours! There is also extra sound in that area. As you can imagine, lightsaber fights, ships flying through space, etc. causes your chair to move around in really neat ways that adds a lot to the movie theatre viewing!


----------



## dina444444

osully said:


> My apologies - I did not realize these might only be in Canada! http://www.d-box.com/ is their website. Basically a few rows in the biggest 3D theatre at our usual theatre has these special chairs. They move along with the movie and I guess I would liken the motion to a tame version of Star Tours! There is also extra sound in that area. As you can imagine, lightsaber fights, ships flying through space, etc. causes your chair to move around in really neat ways that adds a lot to the movie theatre viewing!


We have D-box is some US theatres. Cinemark has it in some of their theatres.


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> My apologies - I did not realize these might only be in Canada! http://www.d-box.com/ is their website. Basically a few rows in the biggest 3D theatre at our usual theatre has these special chairs. They move along with the movie and I guess I would liken the motion to a tame version of Star Tours! There is also extra sound in that area. As you can imagine, lightsaber fights, ships flying through space, etc. causes your chair to move around in really neat ways that adds a lot to the movie theatre viewing!


Interesting never heard of that. We don’t have anything like that in our area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> My apologies - I did not realize these might only be in Canada! http://www.d-box.com/ is their website. Basically a few rows in the biggest 3D theatre at our usual theatre has these special chairs. They move along with the movie and I guess I would liken the motion to a tame version of Star Tours! There is also extra sound in that area. As you can imagine, lightsaber fights, ships flying through space, etc. causes your chair to move around in really neat ways that adds a lot to the movie theatre viewing!



Thanks for sharing - I am not aware of anything like that in our area.. we have IMAX and stuff but nothing with moving chairs


----------



## dm1996

Was just at AK and the parking lot reached capacity. The place is hard to move around in. I’ve been here at least 50 times and this is the worst I’ve seen the crowds.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> We have D-box is some US theatres. Cinemark has it in some of their theatres.



We saw I think the first Avengers movie in D-BOX. It was cool I guess but the seat shakes every time someone hit someone else, and in the Avengers, this was a LOT. The only D-Box theater in this area is actually a good 35-40 minutes away, and there are at least 5 theater chains closer to us than that - so I can't say we've rushed back, but it's mostly because of the distance to me just isn't worth it.


----------



## jade1

Watched one of the Potters at D-BOX Mall of America, eh never went back.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The rest of the Grand Avenue walls are down

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-avenue-entrance-to-star-wars-galaxy-edge.htm


----------



## rteetz

Imagineering panel. Few things to note. Images from what the inside of the Falcon will look likes. One imagineer also lets the code name slip... Delos. As many who follow the rumor-sphere know that has been the said code name since the beginning and that was confirmed here.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Imagineering panel. Few things to note. Images from what the inside of the Falcon will look likes. One imagineer also lets the code name slip... Delos. As many who follow the rumor-sphere know that has been the said code name since the beginning and that was confirmed here.


I really liked a lot of the artwork that they showed. I'm really looking forward to 2019!


----------



## koala1966

osully said:


> My apologies - I did not realize these might only be in Canada! http://www.d-box.com/ is their website. Basically a few rows in the biggest 3D theatre at our usual theatre has these special chairs. They move along with the movie and I guess I would liken the motion to a tame version of Star Tours! There is also extra sound in that area. As you can imagine, lightsaber fights, ships flying through space, etc. causes your chair to move around in really neat ways that adds a lot to the movie theatre viewing!


We have DBox in one of our local theaters, but it makes the movie cost more than double so I've only done it once.


----------



## osully

koala1966 said:


> We have DBox in one of our local theaters, but it makes the movie cost more than double so I've only done it once.


Oh no! 

At our usual theatre (Cineplex) VIP dine while you eat is $24.99 per ticket (not even including food). D-BOX is $23.99. 3D/AVX is $17.99. So it’s a jump but not crazy. What’s really great is redeeming theatre loyalty points for those screenings!


----------



## MissGina5

Ok just caught up. Saw Star Wars and LOVED it though it was a little...stuffed. I am going again tomorrow with my dad! I just think it was a fun movie it might not be pinnacle filmmaking but I enjoyed it so.

I keep hearing from @DCharacterNews on twitter that galactic nights is....underwhelming

I also want to add that seeing the newest star wars makes me more excited for the land as someone who hasnt seen the originals in like a decade and a half. This movie has moments that made me want to be immersed in it and felt like it would be more exciting than just a light vs dark battle I couldnt fit myself into.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> I keep hearing from @DCharacterNews on twitter that galactic nights is....underwhelming



I saw the lineup prior to the event and was underwhelmed without even needing to attend. At $200 a person, there better be a WOW factor in there, and there was absolutely nothing WOW about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I keep hearing from @DCharacterNews on twitter that galactic nights is....underwhelming



i thought it looked fun following along on twitter - cool set pieces for pictures and the projections looked cool

Though, obviously a lot cheaper for me to follow along on twitter than to attend the event


----------



## sachilles

I'm trying to be strong, but that star wars thread with spoilers is so tempting. Need some other news to take my mind off it.

Has the star tours, choose your own scene started yet?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I'm trying to be strong, but that star wars thread with spoilers is so tempting. Need some other news to take my mind off it.
> 
> Has the star tours, choose your own scene started yet?


Nope it is still going to Crait and Batuu and probably will for some time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/


----------



## sachilles

....ah, so book through disney. There is their financial incentive.


----------



## LSLS

*News
*
John Skipper (head of ESPN) just resigned due to substance addiction.  Just resigned a few weeks ago.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/


I'm not sure how I feel about this. I will be interested to see how this impacts the availability of FP for onsite guests. I always thought the 60 day fp window was the best perk for onsite guests.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/


I really don't like this especially if they are giving them the EMH as well. However, it does say you have to purchase through Disney in order to get the 60-day window...interesting.


----------



## STLstone

Flyerjab said:


> It is so funny how so many people I have talked to or read about that have seen this all seem to say the same thing - *I need to see it one more time!*  I hope I have a similar need.


Whether people end up liking it or not probably won't matter too much to Disney if they keep paying to go see it...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really don't like this especially if they are giving them the EMH as well. However, it does say you have to purchase through Disney in order to get the 60-day window...interesting.


Most of those hotels used to have EMH I believe and then they took it away.


----------



## rteetz

LSLS said:


> *News
> *
> John Skipper (head of ESPN) just resigned due to substance addiction.  Just resigned a few weeks ago.


Wow. Did he stay on for a bit after his resignation? He was on Mike and Mike's final show a couple weeks ago and he appeared at an event within the last couple weeks as well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Even MORE Star Wars in Tomorrowland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: California Screamin’ Farewell Merchandise Released at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Skipper's resignation and George Bodenheimer temporary replacement

http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/21804776/john-skipper-resigns-espn-president


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Capang said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. I will be interested to see how this impacts the availability of FP for onsite guests. I always thought the 60 day fp window was the best perk for onsite guests.



YEah, I’m not thrilled. Though it’s interesting to me that the benefit of EMH doesn’t require booking through Disney (at least how I read it), and is also limited to a year for now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSLS said:


> *News
> *
> John Skipper (head of ESPN) just resigned due to substance addiction.  Just resigned a few weeks ago.





rteetz said:


> Wow. Did he stay on for a bit after his resignation? He was on Mike and Mike's final show a couple weeks ago and he appeared at an event within the last couple weeks as well.



i think he meant he "re-signed" as in he "signed again" a few weeks ago

The challenge with the same word meaning both "resignation / leaving" and "re-upping/signing a new contract to remain"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/



wow, interesting that they get so many of the benefits - are there anything that regular Disney hotels give guests that these won't get?  Seems like they even get stuff that guests at the Swolphin don't get


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> i think he meant he "re-signed" as in he "signed again" a few weeks ago
> 
> The challenge with the same word meaning both "resignation / leaving" and "re-upping/signing a new contract to remain"


Ah got it.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, interesting that they get so many of the benefits - are there anything that regular Disney hotels give guests that these won't get?  Seems like they even get stuff that guests at the Swolphin don't get


Magicbands...


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/



Not to offend, but I am not happy about this. I really feel that the 60 day booking window and Early park hours should remain for Disney Resort stays. What is now the advantage for those who spend the big bucks for a Disney resort other than being just a little closer to the action?  It is going to be more difficult getting fast passes with off location guests now in the phone pool.


----------



## STLstone

CogsworthTN said:


> Not to offend, but I am not happy about this. I really feel that the 60 day booking window and Early park hours should remain for Disney Resort stays. What is now the advantage for those who spend the big bucks for a Disney resort other than being just a little closer to the action?  It is going to be more difficult getting fast passes with off location guests now in the phone pool.


I was a little upset at first. But then I realized: if Disney wants to make their hotels less of a special place, then maybe I don't need to spend so much to stay there, anymore. I could use reward points to stay at some of those other places...


----------



## dina444444

STLstone said:


> I was a little upset at first. But then I realized: if Disney wants to make their hotels less of a special place, then maybe I don't need to spend so much to stay there, anymore. I could use reward points to stay at some of those other places...


It looks like you have to book a good neighbor package to take advantage of these offerings at the off site hotels.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> Ah got it.



haha, yup.  That's what I get for quick typing and not paying attention.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> It looks like you have to book a good neighbor package to take advantage of these offerings at the off site hotels.



It will be interesting to see if you have to pay a premium price to get the benefits. Like that statement of "good neighbor package". Does that mean you have to book tickets AND DDP as well as the hotel? Might not be that great a deal to stay there. 

Do we know how many hotels this encompasses?


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> It will be interesting to see if you have to pay a premium price to get the benefits. Like that statement of "good neighbor package". Does that mean you have to book tickets AND DDP as well as the hotel? Might not be that great a deal to stay there.
> 
> Do we know how many hotels this encompasses?


A package is usually hotel and tickets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Magicbands...



ah, ok ... I had read the original version of the DIS article, but just saw this update:

"*UPDATE:* We previously reported that MagicBands, complimentary standard parking at the Walt Disney World theme parks, and the capability of purchasing Disney Dining Plan packages would also be included, but that information was incorrect."


----------



## dina444444

*News*

New Cirque du Soleil Show in Development for Disney Springs


----------



## STLstone

dina444444 said:


> It looks like you have to book a good neighbor package to take advantage of these offerings at the off site hotels.


So, then, I'm just upset, I guess...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
10th anniversary Princess half marathon weekend medals

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-the-disney-princess-half-marathon-weekend/


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, interesting that they get so many of the benefits - are there anything that regular Disney hotels give guests that these won't get?  Seems like they even get stuff that guests at the Swolphin don't get



I thought so too, on closer reading it outlines that WDW resort guests get the whole deal and the DS guests will get pretty much what the Swolphin does. As often as I've stayed at the Swolphin I have no idea if they get 180+ since I plan WDW trips a couple of weeks out, not months, more or less 6 months. They don't seem to get MDE or parking. I don't *think* - I'm distracted today.


----------



## Killer Fish

Serves ESPN right for canceling Barstool Van Talk.

I Love seeing ESPN fail....awful place....except for Fantasy Football....the 06010 is excluded from the awfulness that is ESPN.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I thought so too, on closer reading it outlines that WDW resort guests get the whole deal and the DS guests will get pretty much what the Swolphin does. As often as I've stayed at the Swolphin I have no idea if they get 180+ since I plan WDW trips a couple of weeks out, not months, more or less 6 months. They don't seem to get MDE or parking. I don't *think* - I'm distracted today.



yeah, I saw the DIS updated their story - initially they indicated it include magic bands and the parking and like everything (so at that point it seemed like guests there would get even more than the Swolphin), but they have since updated it to negate that so now it is the same or at least similar tot he Swolphin


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, ok ... I had read the original version of the DIS article, but just saw this update:
> 
> "*UPDATE:* We previously reported that MagicBands, complimentary standard parking at the Walt Disney World theme parks, and the capability of purchasing Disney Dining Plan packages would also be included, but that information was incorrect."



Sorry, I'm an idiot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Trailer for Disney’s The Nutcracker comes out tomorrow


----------



## Tigger's ally

Killer Fish said:


> Serves ESPN right for canceling Barstool Van Talk.
> 
> I Love seeing ESPN fail....awful place....except for Fantasy Football....the 06010 is excluded from the awfulness that is ESPN.



As are a ton of their 30 for 30's.  Great stuff.


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Sorry, I'm an idiot.



Having momentary moments of Idiocy does not make one an Idiot.  (we need more Goofy's in the world today!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Sorry, I'm an idiot.



if not reading every single post in this thread makes one an idiot, then I feel safe say we are all idiots


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trailer for Disney’s The Nutcracker comes out tomorrow



Whoa? Proper ballet or live action?


----------



## dina444444

amberpi said:


> Whoa? Proper ballet or live action?


Live Action

Disney’s ‘The Nutcracker And The Four Realms’ Set To Open In November 2018


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> if not reading every single post in this thread makes one an idiot, then I feel safe say we are all idiots



Nah, but I shouldn't let texting with some guy distract me from afternoon Dis time! Priorities, ya know?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Passholders Get Free One-Day Ticket to Busch Gardens


----------



## prmatz

Some folks on Twitter are reporting that Hall of Presidents is soft opening.

https://twitter.com/DanOfFewWords/status/942861786470068224


----------



## amalone1013

prmatz said:


> Some folks on Twitter are reporting that Hall of Presidents is soft opening.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DanOfFewWords/status/942861786470068224


This will make me so sad because we were there this morning and are now in our uber on the way to MCO


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Hall of Presidents Reopens at the Walt Disney World Resort After Year-Long Transformation


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Hall of Presidents Reopens at the Walt Disney World Resort After Year-Long Transformation


Noooooooooooo... can I turn my uber around???


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: New MagicBand 2 Colors Introduced at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Hall of Presidents Reopens at the Walt Disney World Resort After Year-Long Transformation


Yay!!! I'm so happy I'm going to get to see it on my upcoming trip!!! This attraction means a lot to me for personal reasons.


----------



## belle1986

amalone1013 said:


> This will make me so sad because we were there this morning and are now in our uber on the way to MCO





amalone1013 said:


> Noooooooooooo... can I turn my uber around???



We left last night.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Hall of Presidents Reopens at the Walt Disney World Resort After Year-Long Transformation



Really weird that they re-opened on the dl.


----------



## TomServo27




----------



## rteetz

Video of Hall of Presidents 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...l-of-presidents-show-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Video of Hall of Presidents
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...l-of-presidents-show-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


God I love this attraction. Im so happy it reopened.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> Video of Hall of Presidents
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...l-of-presidents-show-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



Disney's animatronics continue to get more impressive. Look at the mouth/cheek/jaw/skin as this animatronic talks. It's amazing.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> Video of Hall of Presidents
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...l-of-presidents-show-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



Is it the best ever Hall of Presidents?


----------



## amberpi

DISnewjersey said:


> Disney's animatronics continue to get more impressive. Look at the mouth/cheek/jaw/skin as this animatronic talks. It's amazing.



That is super impressive. His tie is askew though and it's making me nuts.


----------



## DISnewjersey

amberpi said:


> That is super impressive. His tie is askew though and it's making me nuts.



Although what's with the hand gesture at 2:30. Is that supposed to be imitating Trump? Or something that needs to be fixed with animatronic?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pro Bowl 5K not returning but kids races added at Wide World of Sports for Pro Bowl week.

https://www.espnwwos.com/events/spe...un-run?CMP=SOC-ESPNWWOSFY18Q1DisneySports0034


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

DISnewjersey said:


> Although what's with the hand gesture at 2:30. Is that supposed to be imitating Trump? Or something that needs to be fixed with animatronic?


I agree - something seemed off there. My only thought is that he was signaling to close the curtain LOL!


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I agree - something seemed off there. My only thought is that he was signaling to close the curtain LOL!


I think he is giving thumbs up or something like that which he will do in real life. That's what it looked like to me at least.


----------



## Q-man

amberpi said:


> Really weird that they re-opened on the dl.



Not weird at all in the present political climate.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

LEGOLAND Nominates New Vice President of Marketing and Sales


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Cirque du Soleil Show in Development for Disney Springs


A Disney style Cirque Du Soleil show?!?! I think this could be interesting.


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A Disney style Cirque Du Soleil show?!?! I think this could be interesting.



Agree! I am super-excited to see what they develop! I never saw La Nouba - it just wasn’t high on our priorities. But, I think we’d definitely take the time to go see a Disney themed show. DH and I *loved* The Beatles show in Vegas. Cirque is amazing, but I also think a big part of our enjoyment was familiarity with the songs/content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Nutcracker and the Four Realms Trailor!!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nutcracker and the Four Realms Trailor!!!!


This actually looks pretty good. I didn't know Morgan Freeman was in it either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This actually looks pretty good. I didn't know Morgan Freeman was in it either.



glad to see there is some actual Ballet still in it ... looks like it could be a nice mix/blend of the classic and new


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nutcracker and the Four Realms Trailor!!!!



That looks...incredible!  I love Kiera Knightly, and who doesn't love Morgan Freeman.  I can't wait to see this!!


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> glad to see there is some actual Ballet still in it ... looks like it could be a nice mix/blend of the classic and new



I'm pretty Grinchy about Xmas and the holidays, but I do like the Nutcracker (I love the ballet though, too bad I was far too clumsy) and this actually looks really well done. The trailer, at least, impressed!


----------



## koala1966

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Cirque du Soleil Show in Development for Disney Springs


Yay!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fashion Designer Nikkie Plessen Premieres Her Disney Collection at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Countdown to the New Year at International Disney Parks


----------



## Flyerjab

Capang said:


> God I love this attraction. Im so happy it reopened.



This is one of those attractions that differentiates Disney parks from any other competitor.  I love this too, as well as the American Adventure in Epcot.  Startling use of AAs.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: New MagicBand 2 Colors Introduced at Walt Disney World Resort


Shoot, I've been able to resist so far, even with the black band and the Star Wars releases, sticking with the free colors, but this 7 Dwarves band...

Do people with a lot of purchased bands on their MDE accout get the same static from the front desk about having too many bands on their account, or is that only for those of us with free bands? They are always asking me to deactivate bands, as if I don't need all the colors


----------



## rteetz

koala1966 said:


> Do people with a lot of purchased bands on their MDE accout get the same static from the front desk about having too many bands on their account, or is that only for those of us with free bands? They are always asking me to deactivate bands, as if I don't need all the colors


I have never had that issue. I have about 8 active bands on my account right now. I have deactivated really old ones but my graphic bands are all on there. I have a few more bands I haven't activated yet though.


----------



## koala1966

MommaBerd said:


> Agree! I am super-excited to see what they develop! I never saw La Nouba - it just wasn’t high on our priorities. But, I think we’d definitely take the time to go see a Disney themed show. DH and I *loved* The Beatles show in Vegas. Cirque is amazing, but I also think a big part of our enjoyment was familiarity with the songs/content.


La Nouba was awesome, we saw it several times, but I'm really excited about this.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I have about 8 active bands on my account right now. I



Forget  a zero on the end of that 8 there Ryan?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Forget  a zero on the end of that 8 there Ryan?


I said only 8 active on my account not how many I own


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Unionized Cast Members Voting December 19-20 on a Proposed Wage Increase


----------



## splash327

koala1966 said:


> Shoot, I've been able to resist so far, even with the black band and the Star Wars releases, sticking with the free colors, but this 7 Dwarves band...
> 
> Do people with a lot of purchased bands on their MDE accout get the same static from the front desk about having too many bands on their account, or is that only for those of us with free bands? They are always asking me to deactivate bands, as if I don't need all the colors




I have 13 on my account right now and I had trouble at Thanksgiving and they said to remove some.   Honestly as a software engineer, 13 is not too many records for a join, they need a new database engineer in my opinion.


----------



## eXo

Q-man said:


> From the Bloomberg story I heard the broadcast stations are not included in the deal.



They aren't. Which is why it made no sense to sell of the rights to the programming that airs on those broadcast stations.


----------



## sachilles

splash327 said:


> I have 13 on my account right now and I had trouble at Thanksgiving and they said to remove some.   Honestly as a software engineer, 13 is not too many records for a join, they need a new database engineer in my opinion.


I guess maybe I could deactivate my keys to the world card.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

The American Adventure at Epcot Closing for One-Month Refurbishment in 2018


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> The American Adventure at Epcot Closing for One-Month Refurbishment in 2018


Well...I'm glad I'll be able to see it at the beginning of the trip. Is this an "attraction" refurbishment or a "building & attraction refurbishment?" The Voices of Liberty are my favorite thing to see, and I hope they are still performing the 5th and the 6th incase I end up in EPCOT those days.


----------



## Moliphino

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> The American Adventure at Epcot Closing for One-Month Refurbishment in 2018



I hope they update the film. Seeing it last week I thought there are a few people they might want to remove (you know, maybe not have that full screen shot of Lance Armstrong...).


----------



## j2thomason

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> The American Adventure at Epcot Closing for One-Month Refurbishment in 2018


I was there two days ago and there was obviously a problem trying to start the show. It started about 10 minutes late. A cast member kept telling facts about the building (statues, chandeliers etc). It was weird!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Files Lawsuit over Parking Garage Tax Assessment


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Thursday’s MVMCP sold out 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...s-very-merry-christmas-party-now-sold-out.htm


----------



## Mr. Mickey

The Nutcracker movie looks very good even though we didn't learn much.


----------



## Lesley Wake

BREAKING NEWS:

Due to crowds yesterday and today, Disneyland is extending hours tonight. So DCA open until 9pm and DL open until 11pm (originally 8/9 respectively).


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Lonestar, Foghat Among New Acts Rocking ‘Garden Rocks’ at the 2018 Epcot International Flower and Garden Festival


----------



## dina444444

Lesley Wake said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Due to crowds yesterday and today, Disneyland is extending hours tonight. So DCA open until 9pm and DL open until 11pm (originally 8/9 respectively).


They extended hours for the rest of the week as well. 

*Tomorrow*
DL: 9a-11p
DCA: 9a-10p

*Thursday* 
DL: 9a-12a
DCA: 9a-10p


----------



## closetmickey

Lesley Wake said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Due to crowds yesterday and today, Disneyland is extending hours tonight. So DCA open until 9pm and DL open until 11pm (originally 8/9 respectively).


Can't blame it on the So Cal passes this time!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Bands for 2018 Flower and Garden Festival are announced (Garden Rocks)

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cot-international-flower-and-garden-festival/

Here is this year’s lineup (subject to change without notice):


March 2-5: Night Ranger “Sister Christian”
March 9-12: STARSHIP starring Mickey Thomas “We Built This City”
March 16-19: Simple Plan “Welcome to My Life”
March 23-26: Little River Band “Reminiscing”
March 30-April 2: The Orchestra starring former members of ELO “Evil Woman”
April 6-7: Foghat (NEW!) “Slow Ride”
April 8-9: Survivor (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Eye of the Tiger”
April 13-14: Smash Mouth (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “All Star”
April 15-16: Rick Springfield (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Jessie’s Girl”
April 20-21: Jo Dee Messina (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Stand by Me”
April 22-23: Lonestar (NEW!) “Amazed”
April 27-30: Blood, Sweat and Tears featuring Bo Bice “Spinning Wheel”
May 4-7: Herman’s Hermits starring Peter Noone “I’m Henry VIII I Am”
May 11-12: Village People “Y.M.C.A.”
May 13-14: Don Felder, formerly of The Eagles (NEW!) “Hotel California”
May 18-21: The Guess Who “American Woman”
May 25-28: The Spinners “Working My Way Back to You”
Garden Rocks performances are at America Gardens Theatre at 5:30, 6:45 and 8 p.m. every Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday of the Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## Candlelady

Jeez...we always get the crappy bands.  Herman’s Hermits


----------



## CJK

crazy4wdw said:


> March 2-5: Night Ranger “Sister Christian”


Has anyone ever seen Night Ranger? We saw them the first time they ever performed at Disney, and they didn't sing Sister Christian! I couldn't believe it. Does anyone know if they sing that at every show now?


----------



## Lesley Wake

closetmickey said:


> Can't blame it on the So Cal passes this time!


Haha-so true!


----------



## CogsworthTN

We are getting The Guess Who and The Spinners.


----------



## amalone1013

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> The American Adventure at Epcot Closing for One-Month Refurbishment in 2018


Aw man, we didn't make it in there this past weekend and thought,  it's okay,  we'll see it on our next trip... Jan 26 to 31


----------



## Moliphino

Candlelady said:


> Jeez...we always get the crappy bands.  Herman’s Hermits



Them and maybe The Guess Who are the only ones I thought were at all appealing. Though I guess Simple Plan may have excited me 15 years ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aulani Cast Members Show Off New Costumes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stan Lee Battles Hydra at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## tarak

Moliphino said:


> I hope they update the film. Seeing it last week I thought there are a few people they might want to remove (you know, maybe not have that full screen shot of Lance Armstrong...).



I was about to post the same thing. Can we please take him out of the film?


----------



## Candlelady

Moliphino said:


> Them and maybe The Guess Who are the only ones I thought were at all appealing. Though I guess Simple Plan may have excited me 15 years ago.



Different strokes and all.  I grew up in the late 60's, (so yes, I'm an oldie but goodie). Herman's Hermits were not my cup of tea.  More of a Led Zepplin girl. I like good ole Rock n' Roll.  We always end up with bands we aren't interested in the last few years.  We consider it a plus to our trips if there is a band we enjoy.


----------



## Bay Max

Candlelady said:


> Jeez...we always get the crappy bands.  Herman’s Hermits



I guess we're going the same week.  Seriously, Herman's Hermits?!


----------



## Moliphino

Candlelady said:


> Different strokes and all.  I grew up in the late 60's, (so yes, I'm an oldie but goodie). Herman's Hermits were not my cup of tea.  More of a Led Zepplin girl. I like good ole Rock n' Roll.  We always end up with bands we aren't interested in the last few years.  We consider it a plus to our trips if there is a band we enjoy.



Oh I'm a Zeppelin fan, too. My parents were less into rock and played a lot of British Invasion and 50's music when I was a kid, so I have a soft spot for a lot of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Oh I'm a Zeppelin fan, too. My parents were less into rock and played a lot of British Invasion and 50's music when I was a kid, so I have a soft spot for a lot of it.



sounds like you had a very different childhood than me ... my father went to his grave saying that the Beatles were the worst thing to happen to music - he just listened to big band and doo wap music


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds like you had a very different childhood than me ... my father went to his grave saying that the Beatles were the worst thing to happen to music - he just listened to big band and doo wap music



He actually doesn't really like the Beatles or the Stones (though he did always like to tell us that we can't always get what we want). Herman's Hermits, Gerry and the Pacemakers, the Kinks, the Animals - yes. Elvis is his all time favorite, though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We're in NYC for a few days (work trip extended) and last night we went to Saks Fifth Avenue Christmas windows and they are in celebration of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 80th anniversay! Their holiday light show also was for Snow White. The windows basically tell the story of Snow White.

Here are some pictures (it's hard to get them without a bunch of people lol):


----------



## dac7265

CJK said:


> Has anyone ever seen Night Ranger? We saw them the first time they ever performed at Disney, and they didn't sing Sister Christian! I couldn't believe it. Does anyone know if they sing that at every show now?


I saw them at the Boston Garden in 1985 with Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new pre-fix lunch menu announced for Tiffins (no pricing available yet)

I like that it is a sampler for both the appetizer and dessert so you get to try a few things:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ounced-for-tiffins-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited release California Screamin and Galactic Nights shirts 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/limit...actic-nights-shirts-now-available-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney restaurants to be added to OpenTable

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/rumor...lt-disney-world-added-opentable-reservations/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/181073-disneyland-resort-update-tis-season-crowds-construction/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wall down around The Edison and Maria and Enzo’s 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mari...a-and-enzo,-enzos-hideaway-and-the-edison.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're in NYC for a few days (work trip extended) and last night we went to Saks Fifth Avenue Christmas windows and they are in celebration of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 80th anniversay! Their holiday light show also was for Snow White. The windows basically tell the story of Snow White.
> 
> Here are some pictures (it's hard to get them without a bunch of people lol):
> View attachment 289487View attachment 289488
> 
> View attachment 289489View attachment 289490
> 
> View attachment 289491 View attachment 289493




we were there yesterday as well (though mid-afternoon) - I thought they were very nice.  I won't duplicate all your images but I did take some video of the windows that had movement to them, below is a gif of one of them






Also, around the sides they had a ton of fancy dresses that designers created that were inspired by Snow White - here is me in front of one of them


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> we were there yesterday as well (though mid-afternoon) - I thought they were very nice.  I won't duplicate all your images but I did take some video of the windows that had movement to them, below is a gif of one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, around the sides they had a ton of fancy dresses that designers created that were inspired by Snow White - here is me in front of one of them
> View attachment 289504


That's really cool that you were there yesterday as well 

I took photos of all the displays for Saks including the fancy dresses ones but I didn't want to blast the thread with too many photos lol. That pic you took is my fav fancy dress window I just couldn't get as close as you did without a bunch of other people in the way. My husband put on his patience cap while I went to every window for Saks that I could see was decorated and moved in and around the people to get the pics


----------



## sachilles

Just a quick look at ride times. Amazes my that flight of passage is 210 minutes. I'm amazed people wait that long.....3.5 hours is a bit much for any ride, even if it's mind blowing.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Just a quick look at ride times. Amazes my that flight of passage is 210 minutes. I'm amazed people wait that long.....3.5 hours is a bit much for any ride, even if it's mind blowing.


Just wait for Star Wars...


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> Just a quick look at ride times. Amazes my that flight of passage is 210 minutes. I'm amazed people wait that long.....3.5 hours is a bit much for any ride, even if it's mind blowing.




Here is what surprises me. The average cost for a WDW Park ticket is probably around $80. More for a one day, less for annual passes and multi days depending on how often you go, but I bet I'm not off by more than $10 either way. If you wait 4 hours to get on a ride, given a 10 hour park day, that ride just cost $32. FoP is 4.5 minutes long. That is $7.11 per minute. 
Now I'm guessing more people willing to wait are AP or long term vacationers, so those numbers are probably skewed pretty high, but there are very few entertainment options in this world worth $7 a minute. For example, Avatar the movie was 2 hours 49 minutes. It would cost over $1200 to see it at that rate...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

sachilles said:


> Just a quick look at ride times. Amazes my that flight of passage is 210 minutes. I'm amazed people wait that long.....3.5 hours is a bit much for any ride, even if it's mind blowing.


I have waited 4 hours because the ride didn't open for EMH and stood outside for 3 more hours until the ride opened. I ended up being like 20th in line for that reason. I don't know if I would do that again, but I had nothing else planned except riding that attraction one morning so I just stood and waited.

I have also been used to waiting that long for rides/shows since I grew up around Disneyland and that's usually what the locals do (especially for Paint the Night). So, I'm ok to wait that long for 2 reasons...

1) I travel to WDW often.
2) I'm an annual pass holder.

I did notice the day I waited that long that the "average" vacationer that only goes once a year was not waiting in that line. It was mostly AP holders that stayed until the attraction opened. 

Also, people can get done with AK rather early if they wanted to. Especially now with everyone going to Pandora. I have been on every attraction in AK within the first 2 hours before, and that has been after Pandora opened. If you are done with a lot of the park, then might as well stand in line and wait since you have the rest of the day at your disposal.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

jknezek said:


> Here is what surprises me. The average cost for a WDW Park ticket is probably around $80. More for a one day, less for annual passes and multi days depending on how often you go, but I bet I'm not off by more than $10 either way. If you wait 4 hours to get on a ride, given a 10 hour park day, that ride just cost $32. FoP is 4.5 minutes long. That is $7.11 per minute.
> Now I'm guessing more people willing to wait are AP or long term vacationers, so those numbers are probably skewed pretty high, but there are very few entertainment options in this world worth $7 a minute. For example, Avatar the movie was 2 hours 49 minutes. It would cost over $1200 to see it at that rate...


I've thought about this myself too but I think isolating one attraction isn't quite fair as this could be the case at any amusement/theme park.  Looking at it over the course of the day - perhaps you rope drop Navi River, use fastpasses at Safari & Everest, Wait 20 minutes to get in and see FOTLK and Nemo and use a FP to see Rivers of Light too...looking at it on a blended basis now how does the calculation work out?  While I don't disagree with the assessment that it is in expensive proposition, it's potentially unfair to analyze it on that one ride alone.


----------



## jknezek

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I've thought about this myself too but I think isolating one attraction isn't quite fair as this could be the case at any amusement/theme park.  Looking at it over the course of the day - perhaps you rope drop Navi River, use fastpasses at Safari & Everest, Wait 20 minutes to get in and see FOTLK and Nemo and use a FP to see Rivers of Light too...looking at it on a blended basis now how does the calculation work out?  While I don't disagree with the assessment that it is in expensive proposition, it's potentially unfair to analyze it on that one ride alone.



Well... when you are doing it by time it's not unfair, just math. If you are devoting 40% of your time in the park to one ride, then you are implying it is worth 40% of your cost. The other rides, whether there are 2 more or 5 more, will each split the remaining ticket cost. It's a very simplistic analysis of opportunity cost.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> new pre-fix lunch menu announced for Tiffins (no pricing available yet)
> 
> I like that it is a sampler for both the appetizer and dessert so you get to try a few things:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ounced-for-tiffins-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


They had these menus on the table when we ate at Tiffins on Sunday. I want to say it was $49.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited release California Screamin and Galactic Nights shirts
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/limit...actic-nights-shirts-now-available-shopdisney/


So if these are on ShopDisney, how does it know if you're an AP for DLR? If only these had come out in time to get it for my husband for Christmas...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

jknezek said:


> Well... when you are doing it by time it's not unfair, just math. If you are devoting 40% of your time in the park to one ride, then you are implying it is worth 40% of your cost. The other rides, whether there are 2 more or 5 more, will each split the remaining ticket cost. It's a very simplistic analysis of opportunity cost.


Simply pointing out that you can analyze this differently.  In our same example somebody else could also take the $80 and divide by 7 attractions and say you spend $11.43 per attraction.  Somebody else may see it differently yet again and say the line is themed so a portion of that time should counts too.  I personally think taking the time in line as a percentage of time in the park divided over length of attraction is not quite an accurate portrayal of what that experience "costs" you. But if that's the way you prefer to analyze it, I respect that too.

For me...I'd pay the $80 to sit on a bench and just enjoy being with my family in the warm air, for some, riding/seeing the attractions are just a bonus, haha!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Man creates change.org petition to have Disney take The Last Jedi out of cannon he hates it so much .... fans of the film send him death threats

Glad to see people aren't overreacting or anything 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...the-film-out-of-canon-receives-death-threats/


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> Man creates change.org petition to have Disney take The Last Jedi out of cannon he hates it so much .... fans of the film send him death threats
> 
> Glad to see people aren't overreacting or anything
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...the-film-out-of-canon-receives-death-threats/



When I saw that he had amassed a whopping 1800 signatures.  I wonder how much of a fraction of 1% that equates to when considering the total amount of people that have seen the movie so far.


----------



## jknezek

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Simply pointing out that you can analyze this differently.  In our same example somebody else could also take the $80 and divide by 7 attractions and say you spend $11.43 per attraction.  Somebody else may see it differently yet again and say the line is themed so a portion of that time should counts too.  I personally think taking the time in line as a percentage of time in the park divided over length of attraction is not quite an accurate portrayal of what that experience "costs" you. But if that's the way you prefer to analyze it, I respect that too.
> 
> For me...I'd pay the $80 to sit on a bench and just enjoy being with my family in the warm air, for some, riding/seeing the attractions are just a bonus, haha!



Well sure. There are an infinite number of ways to analyze anything. But saying that you rode 8 rides over an $80 ticket makes them all the same is not what I was analyzing. It's the opportunity cost of going on each ride, which is the function of the time spent waiting for each since that is time that can't be spent waiting for something else. Time is the proxy for money, since money buys the opportunity of time. My way isn't "right" as there is no single right, but it does illustrate the tradeoffs people are willing to make as a percentage of ticket per ride. It's overly simplistic, but interesting to me.


----------



## skier_pete

I am with the "i won't wait 210 minutes for a ride" crew - mostly because I've never in my life had to. Between Rope Drop and FP we rarely if ever wait more than 20 minutes for a ride, so 210 minutes seems mind blowing. (Actually the longest I've ever waited in line was I waited for about 40 minutes to get a FP for Radiator Springs Racers, but that avoided a 5 hour wait. )

I just got my FP+ for this ride for February, so no plans to wait 210 minutes for us. We're going to rope drop the River Journey, so hopefully that won't be more than 30 minutes or so at rope drop.  I am a bit concerned about what happens in August when TSL is opened. I suspect neither Slinky Dog or Alien Spinner will be worth the lines that will likely be present, and I'm guessing Disney will include the Toy Story rides all on a Tier 1.


----------



## sachilles

How many days into your vacation did you get the pass? 60? 60+1? 60+2?
Our window opens shortly for our trip that starts Feb 27. No desire to wait beyond an hour, and really don't want to rope drop FOP.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> How many days into your vacation did you get the pass? 60? 60+1? 60+2?
> Our window opens shortly for our trip that starts Feb 27. No desire to wait beyond an hour, and really don't want to rope drop FOP.


60+1 or more is best odds. However Disney is routinely holding back FPs and releasing them later so if you were not to get one keep checking. I got a second FoP FP about 30 days out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> How many days into your vacation did you get the pass? 60? 60+1? 60+2?
> Our window opens shortly for our trip that starts Feb 27. No desire to wait beyond an hour, and really don't want to rope drop FOP.



safest bet is as late in your trip as you can ... anecdotally I have seen them readily available at 63 days out - then limited less than that


----------



## Beckalecka

sachilles said:


> How many days into your vacation did you get the pass? 60? 60+1? 60+2?
> Our window opens shortly for our trip that starts Feb 27. No desire to wait beyond an hour, and really don't want to rope drop FOP.



I got FOP FP+'s for my February 3rd trip at 60+4. I logged in at 6:00am EST and got an 11:45-12:45 right away. I didn't try for anything earlier in the trip since 60+4 was our AK day. I did go back several times that morning hoping to get something earlier and they were out to evening only by that night and I think gone the next morning.

I arrive on a Saturday which I think would put me towards the head of the group since fewer people arrive on Friday's and most people arrive Saturday or Sunday.

Good Luck!


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> How many days into your vacation did you get the pass? 60? 60+1? 60+2?
> Our window opens shortly for our trip that starts Feb 27. No desire to wait beyond an hour, and really don't want to rope drop FOP.



I went for 60 + 6.  In November we tried for 60 + 4 but only evening was available and that was the day we were leaving, so we were going to try EMH rope drop, but then decided we didn't want to get up that early, so just figured we'd wait for November. Pretty good selection available at 60 + 6, I didn't try for anything earlier than that as that is the only day we are doing AK with FP+. (We love AK, but with no Nemo and no Flights of Wonder, we just don't expect to need a lot of time there.)

I would suggest looking for something at 60+4 or beyond.


----------



## rteetz

Again keep looking for Fps for Flight of Passage. If you do not get one on the day you want 60 days out don't worry too much. Disney has been routinely been giving out more at later dates. Follow the Pandora thread for more info on that. Disney will even release them day of in some cases.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Final Two Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Parties Are Sold Out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast Announced for Live-Action Adaptation of 'Artemis Fowl'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Shares New Menu Items from Around the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## sachilles

Thanks,
I missed Nemo is closed. Bummer, enjoy that one. Pirates is closed for us as well. Oh well, still better than not being on vacation in the frozen north.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Guardians of the Galaxy – Mission Breakout Ride Disney Parks Exclusive Funko Pop Vinyl Released


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Again keep looking for Fps for Flight of Passage. If you do not get one on the day you want 60 days out don't worry too much. Disney has been routinely been giving out more at later dates. Follow the Pandora thread for more info on that. Disney will even release them day of in some cases.


Thank you.
We are looking for 60+2 for morning, and 60+4 for evening. Honestly, I can re-arrange if needed as well.


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> Again keep looking for Fps for Flight of Passage. If you do not get one on the day you want 60 days out don't worry too much. Disney has been routinely been giving out more at later dates. Follow the Pandora thread for more info on that. Disney will even release them day of in some cases.


Could you provide a link to the Pandora thread? I did a search and couldn't find it. Thanks so much!


----------



## dina444444

CJK said:


> Could you provide a link to the Pandora thread? I did a search and couldn't find it. Thanks so much!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast Announced for Live-Action Adaptation of 'Artemis Fowl'



Not sure how, but I’d no clue this was happening and i’m RIDICULOUSLY excited! This was one of my favorite series as a kid!!


----------



## CJK

dina444444 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-information-thread.3587311/


Thank you!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Walt Disney World is now providing comments and feedback to guests that are reviewing WDW resorts on trip adviser.   I thought this was interesting as Disney has never responded to guest reviews of their resorts on this website until recently.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Dates for the 2018 Swan/Dolphin Food and Wine Classic have been announced: October 26 and October 27.  Tickets for the event are already on sale. 

https://www.swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/


----------



## MommaBerd

crazy4wdw said:


> Walt Disney World is now providing comments and feedback to guests that are reviewing WDW resorts on trip adviser.   I thought this was interesting as Disney has never responded to guest reviews of their resorts on this website until recently.



I am so glad to hear this! Responding to comments is so important this day and age. I am always impressed when a hotel responds to comments on TripAdvisor, and it raises my opinion and places them higher on my list of options when I consider where to stay.


----------



## Madteaparty001

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast Announced for Live-Action Adaptation of 'Artemis Fowl'



I have been patiently awaiting for Disney to do something with this series since I saw they were publishing the newer books a few years ago. I can't wait to start reading the books to my DD when she's old enough in a year or two. So excited!!


----------



## amcc

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're in NYC for a few days (work trip extended) and last night we went to Saks Fifth Avenue Christmas windows and they are in celebration of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 80th anniversay! Their holiday light show also was for Snow White. The windows basically tell the story of Snow White.
> 
> Here are some pictures (it's hard to get them without a bunch of people lol):
> View attachment 289487View attachment 289488
> 
> View attachment 289489View attachment 289490
> 
> View attachment 289491 View attachment 289493



Some of them look like they used the props from the closed Snow White ride from WDW.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast Announced for Live-Action Adaptation of 'Artemis Fowl'


Wait. They're just NOW making the live action movie? I read the first book back when I was in middle school sometime in the early 2000's and there was an advertisement for a contest to be in the live action movie back then (like 15-ish years?).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amcc said:


> Some of them look like they used the props from the closed Snow White ride from WDW.



Seeing them in person it is possible, but I think looked just slightly girly different

Plus a lot of the props and animatronics from the old ride are in the cottage scene of 7 Dwarfs Mine Train


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Disney to undergo a major change and move to a temporary location while the changes happen. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/wo...date-to-world-of-disney-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galaxys Edge merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/12/star-wars-galaxys-edge-merchandise-unveiled/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris to have Pirates and Princesses festival

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disneyland-paris-unveils-plans-festival-pirates-princesses/


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World of Disney to undergo a major change and move to a temporary location while the changes happen.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/wo...date-to-world-of-disney-at-disney-springs.htm



Didn't they just go through a major renovation?


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Didn't they just go through a major renovation?


They expanded. The look of the store didn’t change much. This sounds like this will be a major overhaul.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History*

Happy anniversary to the film that started Disney animation as we know. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs is 80 years old!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP 10% discount added through 2018 at dining locations 

https://t.co/CSd88RrHtS?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Last Jedi concept art

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/star-wars-last-jedi-concept-art-shows-film-almost/


----------



## rteetz

The World of Disney renovations are supposedly to give it the new Disney Store look. It will be all white with little theming. This would be a very poor move in my opinion.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP 10% discount added through 2018 at dining locations
> 
> https://t.co/CSd88RrHtS?amp=1


This makes me very happy!!!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP 10% discount added through 2018 at dining locations
> 
> https://t.co/CSd88RrHtS?amp=1


This only says table service. I wonder if counter service will have the discounts as well. Would be nice if they matched the Disneyland AP discount program.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> This only says table service. I wonder if counter service will have the discounts as well. Would be nice if they matched the Disneyland AP discount program.


They barely had an QS on the previous offer, so I don't find this to be much different. It just includes every TS restaurant now (except a few in DS I'm guessing).


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> They expanded. The look of the store didn’t change much. This sounds like this will be a major overhaul.


This should be interesting - hopefully it will be easier to navigate with the changes but that displaces a huge amount of shoppers during the refurb, that place is always packed.

ETA just saw someone post that it's more about the look which seems like a waste to me.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They barely had an QS on the previous offer, so I don't find this to be much different. It just includes every TS restaurant now (except a few in DS I'm guessing).


A lot of QS places had discounts for the 45th offer.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

UPDATE: Disney World Restaurant Reservations Now Live on OpenTable


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> A lot of QS places had discounts for the 45th offer.


Well, my favorite QS locations didn't, so maybe that's why I thought that.

The only one I can think of is D-Luxe Burger. That was the only QS location I knew had a discount.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The World of Disney renovations are supposedly to give it the new Disney Store look. It will be all white with little theming. This would be a very poor move in my opinion.


So, if it is the "look," can we expect them to close the store at Downtown Disney at Disneyland as well?


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, my favorite QS locations didn't, so maybe that's why I thought that.
> 
> The only one I can think of is D-Luxe Burger. That was the only QS location I knew had a discount.


So did contemp cafe, captain cooks, backlot express, pecos bill, abc commissary, and electric umbrella among others.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, if it is the "look," can we expect them to close the store at Downtown Disney at Disneyland as well?


Possibly as a lot will be happening to DTD in the coming years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney World Restaurant Reservations Now Live on OpenTable



Looks like all the restaurants included are at resorts, not in the parks and looks like a lot of the ones that had that special discount for pass holders - so probably trying to drive more locals to these specific restaurants vs part of a plan to drastically change the entire process or anything


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Galaxys Edge merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/12/star-wars-galaxys-edge-merchandise-unveiled/



Sort of hilarious they are selling merchandise for something 18 months before it's open.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Sort of hilarious they are selling merchandise for something 18 months before it's open.


....but they need the return on the investment now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Inside Look: Debut of Black Panther and Loki as Part of a Disney Vacation Experience During Marvel Day at Sea, Plus More Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Inside Look: Debut of Black Panther and Loki as Part of a Disney Vacation Experience During Marvel Day at Sea, Plus More Marvel Super Heroes



That BP costume is so awesome.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> The World of Disney renovations are supposedly to give it the new Disney Store look. It will be all white with little theming. This would be a very poor move in my opinion.











dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney World Restaurant Reservations Now Live on OpenTable



I'm curious whether Disney will eventually abandon their credit card guarantee on reservations, especially as this rolls out to more restaurants.


----------



## dina444444

Irish_Mike said:


> I'm curious whether Disney will eventually abandon their credit card guarantee on reservations, especially as this rolls out to more restaurants.


More likely they will turn the feature on in opentable. Open table does offer the ability for their to be a CC guarantee.


----------



## skier_pete

Irish_Mike said:


> I'm curious whether Disney will eventually abandon their credit card guarantee on reservations, especially as this rolls out to more restaurants.



I don't think so, they were having a real problem with people making multiple reservations and not canceling them. The CC guarantee has apparently reduced that problem to nil and the restaurants are fuller than ever, so don't count on them rolling it back anytime soon.


----------



## bluecastle

How far in advance can you make a reservation at opentable? I remember using it for Mythos, but I can't remember how long before that trip I made the res.
Would people be primarily using this for last minute reservations?


----------



## dina444444

bluecastle said:


> How far in advance can you make a reservation at opentable? I remember using it for Mythos, but I can't remember how long before that trip I made the res.
> Would people be primarily using this for last minute reservations?


It allows for bookings up to a year out but individual restaurants can choose how far out they allow bookings.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World of Disney to undergo a major change and move to a temporary location while the changes happen.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/wo...date-to-world-of-disney-at-disney-springs.htm


 Any idea of timing?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP 10% discount added through 2018 at dining locations
> 
> https://t.co/CSd88RrHtS?amp=1


Yay! Great news!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Any idea of timing?


Not yet.


----------



## Keels

Lots of Disney Springs restaurants have better availability on OpenTable between 5:45 and 8:45 p.m. for dining reservations compared to MDE.

I imagine we'll see restaurants at resorts be the ones added to OpenTable as opposed to in-park restaurants.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Lots of Disney Springs restaurants have better availability on OpenTable between 5:45 and 8:45 p.m. for dining reservations compared to MDE.
> 
> I imagine we'll see restaurants at resorts be the ones added to OpenTable as opposed to in-park restaurants.



The list of initial restaurants is just that - resort located ones and seems to be similar to the list of restaurants they had that promotions with for pass holders recently if you went there at off hours ... so it had Jiko, Sanaa, Olivia's, etc - so the resort ones and the ones that are a bit off the beaten path


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> The list of initial restaurants is just that - resort located ones and seems to be similar to the list of restaurants they had that promotions with for pass holders recently if you went there at off hours ... so it had Jiko, Sanaa, Olivia's, etc - so the resort ones and the ones that are a bit off the beaten path



I doubt they would bother to put popular in park restaurants on there, what's the point when they are constantly booked solid. It's more about the resort restaurants that have more openings.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I doubt they would bother to put popular in park restaurants on there, what's the point when they are constantly booked solid. It's more about the resort restaurants that have more openings.



It definitely appears that's what it is - not having a second platform for everything which I am glad about


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
"Do Not Disturb" signs being removed from Magic Kingdom area resorts. The rooms will now receive a sign that says "Room Occupied." The main difference is a CM will be required to enter your room at least once a day. This change will be brought to all of the Walt Disney World Resorts at another time.

This is said to be a new security procedure based on what happened in Las Vegas earlier this year. Disney didn't comment on that though.

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/break...-world-hotels-not-disturb-room-signs-removed/


----------



## STLstone

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> "Do Not Disturb" signs being removed from Magic Kingdom area resorts. The rooms will now receive a sign that says "Room Occupied." The main difference is a CM will be required to enter your room at least once a day. This change will be brought to all of the Walt Disney World Resorts at another time.
> 
> *This is said to be a new security procedure based on what happened in Las Vegas earlier this year. Disney didn't comment on that though.*
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/break...-world-hotels-not-disturb-room-signs-removed/



I believe this. 

We haven't yet seen what financial liability the hotel will hold for that tragedy, but maybe Disney's lawyers have some idea of what it could be...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> "Do Not Disturb" signs being removed from Magic Kingdom area resorts. The rooms will now receive a sign that says "Room Occupied." The main difference is a CM will be required to enter your room at least once a day. This change will be brought to all of the Walt Disney World Resorts at another time.
> 
> This is said to be a new security procedure based on what happened in Las Vegas earlier this year. Disney didn't comment on that though.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/break...-world-hotels-not-disturb-room-signs-removed/


Hmm I'm all about safety. I'm not about someone entering my room whenever they want to. Yes in the real world they have every right to come into my room. 

The article says "the hotel and its staff reserve the right to enter your room for any purposes including, but not limited to, performing maintenance and repairs or checking on the safety and security of guests and property.” Disney states that cast members will give reasonable notice prior to entering by knocking and announcing that they will enter."

So what if I'm in the shower (which is well away from the door) or in the bathroom (also well away from the door)? Or a million other reasons. What if I'm done with my shower and then open the door and proof I'm in a hotel room with a CM doing whatever while I'm standing there undressed?

Also to me this brings up something. If indeed it was due to Vegas what are they going to do? Search your belongings? If you do have housekeeping for that day are the housekeepers searching your belongings?

I was there in Vegas just after this had happened. Searching each and every person's room brings up a lot of issues to say the least and without going through people's belongings what does it actually serve to do. Even if I didn't agree with it searching one's property prior to entering the premises is a lot more preferable than a CM entering my room all because I decided to either sleep in that day, stay at the resort that day or didn't feel like having my room cleaned.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm I'm all about safety. I'm not about someone entering my room whenever they want to. Yes in the real world they have every right to come into my room.
> 
> So what if I'm in the shower (which is well away from the door) or in the bathroom (also well away from the door)? Or a million other reasons. What if I'm done with my shower and then open the door and proof I'm in a hotel room with a CM doing whatever while I'm standing there undressed?



Well, you might want to put the "room occupied" sign on the door.  That is what it is for.

Now then, they always have had and forever will have the right to come in anyway, but they will knock, then call, jot down the time and if they try several times day and night and nobody ever answers with the "room occupied" sign on the door then they will have no choice but to eventually come in anyway.  It HAS to be that way.  A person could be dead in there, passed out, etc...let alone having forty guns or something bad.

they also can now look at your magic band.  When was the last time you opened the door and are you in a park right now, etc.

It's not like they are going to barge into every room looking for naked people.

This is why I love staying somewhere that asks you to call housekeeping and set up a time to clean the room.  We are rope droppers and come back around noon to take it easy.  If they know we leave at 8 and come back at noon, hit our room early as opposed to those that sleep late and leave in the afternoon.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, you might want to put the "room occupied" sign on the door.  That is what it is for.
> 
> Now then, they always have had and forever will have the right to come in anyway, but they will knock, then call, jot down the time and if they try several times day and night and nobody ever answers with the "room occupied" sign on the door then they will have no choice but to eventually come in anyway.  It HAS to be that way.  A person could be dead in there, passed out, etc...let alone having forty guns or something bad.
> 
> they also can now look at your magic band.  When was the last time you opened the door and are you in a park right now, etc.
> 
> It's not like they are going to barge into every room looking for naked people.


You may have not read the article.



This states that when you are actually leaving that "room occupied" sign up that's what gives them the sign that they are required to enter the room.

Me putting up the "room occupied" sign means that they are supposed to knock first then enter my room. The "room occupied" sign from the what the article is saying doesn't mean the same as what it was before. "Do Not Disturb" meant just that. "Room Occupied" means we need to go in and check their room since they declined housekeeping for that day.

So yeah if I have that sign up it's entirely possible they would walk in on a naked person if the only notice they are giving is "knock first then enter". If I'm in the bathroom or shower it's likely I may not even hear your knock.


----------



## sachilles

I think it's more of a CYA thing. They aren't going into everyone's room daily. They don't have the time and staff for that. It's a case of having the policy in place if they feel the need to go in based upon suspicious activities(noise, smell, unresponsiveness). 

Heck they'll probably give us an $80 gift card to skip having the courtesy checks


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You may have not read the article.
> 
> View attachment 289724
> 
> This states that when you are actually leaving that "room occupied" sign up that's what gives them the sign that they are required to enter the room.
> 
> Me putting up the "room occupied" sign means that they are supposed to knock first then enter my room. The "room occupied" sign from the what the article is saying doesn't mean the same as what it was before. "Do Not Disturb" meant just that. "Room Occupied" means we need to go in and check their room since they declined housekeeping for that day.



And the non-highlighted part says "reasonable notice" before entering. Now my armchair lawyer brain wonders what is considered reasonable notice? Are they knocking and waiting 5 minutes for a response? Are they calling/visiting anyone who hasn't left their room in 12 hours, 24 hours, 36 hours? As a renter, I'm given 24 hours notice minimum if my landlord wants/needs to come by for any reason. Of course they're nice people and usually ask about a week or two in advance. But legally speaking they could say "we need to come by Saturday at noon to check on everything" and I would be hard pressed to say no.



sachilles said:


> I think it's more of a CYA thing. They aren't going into everyone's room daily. They don't have the time and staff for that. It's a case of having the policy in place if they feel the need to go in based upon suspicious activities(noise, smell, unresponsiveness).
> 
> Heck they'll probably give us an $80 gift card to skip having the courtesy checks



Yeah, it seems more like "we reserve the right to..." rather than a hard policy. Maybe they'll keep it up for a couple weeks or a month and then slowly just focus on rooms that are technically occupied but no one has been in or out.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Also to me this brings up something. If indeed it was due to Vegas what are they going to do? Search your belongings? If you do have housekeeping for that day are the housekeepers searching your belongings?
> 
> I was there in Vegas just after this had happened. Searching each and every person's room brings up a lot of issues to say the least and without going through people's belongings what does it actually serve to do. Even if I didn't agree with it searching one's property prior to entering the premises is a lot more preferable than a CM entering my room all because I decided to either sleep in that day, stay at the resort that day or didn't feel like having my room cleaned.



I agree they shouldn't be allowed to go through your bags without cause, but that guy had like 28 automatic weapons in his room with munitions. Seems like if they walk into a room and see 28 bags I would think that would result in "cause".

The other thing I'll say (and I apologize because this isn't really meant to get political but it kind of does) is that as a country if we are not willing to be flexible about our rights to bear arms, we will have to give up OTHER rights to stay safe. This is why we are searched when entering stadiums, airports, and the Disney parks. The choice has to be made between restricting gun use, or restricting access to public area WITH guns.  Disney has the right to go through your bag to enter the park, they can easily as well tell you they have the right to look through your things in your hotel room. In this country, you have the right to "bear arms" but Disney doesn't have to allow you to bring your arms into their parks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> And the non-highlighted part says "reasonable notice" before entering. Now my armchair lawyer brain wonders what is considered reasonable notice? Are they knocking and waiting 5 minutes for a response? Are they calling/visiting anyone who hasn't left their room in 12 hours, 24 hours, 36 hours? As a renter, I'm given 24 hours notice minimum if my landlord wants/needs to come by for any reason. Of course they're nice people and usually ask about a week or two in advance before. But legally speaking they could say "we need to come by Saturday at noon to check on everything" and I would be hard pressed to say no.


Yeah it's all a bit vague to be honest. Knocking and announcing they will enter to me seems pretty immediate. When are they going to have the time and man power to schedule going into people's rooms. That's why it seemed like they would knock to let you know they are on the other side of the door and then enter probably in a few minutes or less of initially knocking. All just my guess of course.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> I think it's more of a CYA thing. They aren't going into everyone's room daily. They don't have the time and staff for that. It's a case of having the policy in place if they feel the need to go in based upon suspicious activities(noise, smell, unresponsiveness).
> 
> Heck they'll probably give us an $80 gift card to skip having the courtesy checks


To me this is what I was going with in my mind. IF something seems off they can go with their policy and proceed. But my mind is thinking this would be quite strange to go into people's rooms as a norm due to a sign on the door.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I agree they shouldn't be allowed to go through your bags without cause, but that guy had like 28 automatic weapons in his room with munitions. Seems like if they walk into a room and see 28 bags I would think that would result in "cause".
> 
> The other thing I'll say (and I apologize because this isn't really meant to get political but it kind of does) is that as a country if we are not willing to be flexible about our rights to bear arms, we will have to give up OTHER rights to stay safe. This is why we are searched when entering stadiums, airports, and the Disney parks. Disney has the right to go through your bag to enter the park, they can easily as well tell you they have the right to look through your things in your hotel room.


Yeah but see that's the thing with this. If all you are doing is peeking around what does that actually serve? You would only be able to find so to speak someone who decided to openly leave firearms out and about. All that work just to hope someone left it out? They would need to actually go through people's suitcases, gift bags, etc if they wanted to actually do a good safety check. Otherwise seems like a lot for likely little gain (i.e. finding openly dangerous items).


----------



## jlundeen

We always put the little security latch on the inside of the door if we are in the room and don't want to be disturbed. As well as the room occupied sign. I don't know that there's any way for someone to open the door if that latch is on


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You may have not read the article.



I read the article just fine.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This states that when you are actually leaving that "room occupied" sign up that's what gives them the sign that they are required to enter the room.



That doesn't "signal" them to come in the room.  it is what tells them to knock.

IF you are in the room and want to take a shower, your best bet would be to put out the sign, use the dead bolt.  The little thing that you slide across while you are in the room (don't know what they call it but some used to have a chain and now most just have a metal slide that goes over a ball, think of it as a "nightlatch") is what "keeps someone from walking in on you with no clothes on.  If the person that must check your room knocks, you don't answer, but then tries to come in, they can only open it about an inch and a half.  they will then know somebody is in there and will try again later when you are done showering or have left and taken down the sign.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> "Do Not Disturb" signs being removed from Magic Kingdom area resorts. The rooms will now receive a sign that says "Room Occupied." The main difference is a CM will be required to enter your room at least once a day. This change will be brought to all of the Walt Disney World Resorts at another time.
> 
> This is said to be a new security procedure based on what happened in Las Vegas earlier this year. Disney didn't comment on that though.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/break...-world-hotels-not-disturb-room-signs-removed/



So, what does this mean for DVC?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch's Great Escape! to Reopen for Seasonal Operation This Weekend


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Just seems like a reasonable piece of the security puzzle.  This policy could be used widely ; suspected non-registered pet in the room, smokers of all kinds,   odd luggage etc...


----------



## sachilles

The security latch is a bit of a wrinkle isn't it? Not defeating that one particularly quick. Unless of course they remove them.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah but see that's the thing with this. If all you are doing is peeking around what does that actually serve? .



find an unresponsive person maybe, but probably more than anything it is up front security.  In other words, those planning to do something bad used to be able to sign off no mousekeeping, put the do not disturb sign on the door and there was a pretty good chance nobody was going to come into that room for the duration of the stay.  Now, they have to know that won't be the case.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch's Great Escape! to Reopen for Seasonal Operation This Weekend


I mean I guess so since MVMCM is booked up for the next few days


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> The security latch is a bit of a wrinkle isn't it? Not defeating that one particularly quick. Unless of course they remove them.


 
My assumption = there is a "slim Jim" made for this.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> The security latch is a bit of a wrinkle isn't it? Not defeating that one particularly quick. Unless of course they remove them.



My guess is that if the security latch is closed, they will come back later. If the security latch is in place for several days, they will likely have a way to override this to check on your room.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom's holiday entertainment begins during regular park hours tomorrow


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> My guess is that if the security latch is closed, they will come back later. If the security latch is in place for several days, they will likely have a way to override this to check on your room.



Mine too.  And I bet they would be looking at your magic band to see if there is any movement...


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> My assumption = there is a "slim Jim" made for this.


chances are there is someone on the other side of that door if the latch is still latched.
The slim jim is a batting ram, or other brute force entry, resulting in a door repair.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> chances are there is someone on the other side of that door if the latch is still latched.
> The slim jim is a batting ram, or other brute force entry, resulting in a door repair.



I think when they use the master key to unlock the door, a very thin metal piece shoved in between the door and the jam that allows them to close the door most of the way then still is able to push would work.  And no, I have never tried it.  I have told my wife before as I have put in several doors, all it would take really is a small slit cut in the door jam that would be almost unnoticeable that allows a slim jim to slide in, push that thing back and voilla.


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> I think when they use the master key to unlock the door, a very thin metal piece shoved in between the door and the jam that allows them to close the door most of the way then still is able to push would work.  And no, I have never tried it.  I have told my wife before as I have put in several doors, all it would take really is a small slit cut in the door jam that would be almost unnoticeable that allows a slim jim to slide in, push that thing back and voilla.


There are videos on youtube. It can be done. My point is that if you are in that situation, it will be an emergency one where getting it open quickly will be very important, since you don't know if harm awaits you on the other side....or the person needs help asap. 5 minutes to open the door won't be the desired course of action.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I would think with magic bands as the keys there will know if no one has opened the door in a 24 hour period or whatever the deem to be suspicious.  They just need a program that monitors room door activity.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pizza Ponte soft opens

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/pizz...-pizza-ponte-soft-opens-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Extended Hours for "A Pirate's Adventure" at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wi-Fi Upgrades Coming to All Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Universal Studios Update: New Fast & Furious Store Opens (PART 1)


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wi-Fi Upgrades Coming to All Walt Disney World Resort Hotels



_Good. _I had to turn off wifi last week because it kept dropping out after 5-10 minutes.


----------



## crazy4wdw

A bit of old news:

On November 29, 2017, The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors declared a semi-annual cash dividend of $0.84 per share, payable January 11, 2018 to shareholders of record at the close of business on December 11, 2017. This dividend marks an increase from the $0.78 per share paid in July 2017. 

The Company also announced that it has scheduled its annual shareholders’ meeting for Thursday, March 8, 2018 in Houston


----------



## MissGina5

Moliphino said:


> _Good. _I had to turn off wifi last week because it kept dropping out after 5-10 minutes.


if only we could get wifi in the parks


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> if only we could get wifi in the parks



There is wifi in the parks - it's just not very good.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

News

Daily trash service to come to DVCs
From an email sent today:

“Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (_Bay Lake Tower_, _Polynesian_ Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at _Disney's Grand Floridian_, _Disney's Grand Californian_ and Aulani). The service extends to all other _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on January 7, 2018.”


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> News
> 
> Daily housekeeping to come to DVCs
> From an email sent today:
> 
> “Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (_Bay Lake Tower_, _Polynesian_ Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at _Disney's Grand Floridian_, _Disney's Grand Californian_ and Aulani). The service extends to all other _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on January 7, 2018.”



This is linked to the "in room inspections"...rather than say "we're coming into your room each day" they are selling it as "Oh, look we are giving you trash pick up"! Pretty clever really. Personally I'm fine with it, we lock our valuables in the safe anyways.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Wonder why they are doing that when they have been cutting back massively on housekeeping


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Wonder why they are doing that when they have been cutting back massively on housekeeping



It's gotta be due to security concerns and prevent something like what happens in Vegas

And even if this is more "show" than actual practice I am sure someone who wanted to do something could see this and pick a different target that didn't have this policy


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's gotta be due to security concerns and prevent something like what happens in Vegas
> 
> And even if this is more "show" than actual practice I am sure someone who wanted to do something could see this and pick a different target that didn't have this policy



I am expecting we could also see a change to the guest policy, where it is explicitly indicated that Disney has the right to inspect the contents of your baggage in your room. Not to say they will be doing that on a regular basis, but they will want the ability to do it. (Similar to what the TSA has now.)


----------



## closetmickey

Lee Matthews said:


> Wonder why they are doing that when they have been cutting back massively on housekeeping


It all makes sense but to your point - the timing *is* odd with regard to the no housekeeping push.


----------



## writerguyfl

jlundeen said:


> We always put the little security latch on the inside of the door if we are in the room and don't want to be disturbed. As well as the room occupied sign. I don't know that there's any way for someone to open the door if that latch is on





sachilles said:


> chances are there is someone on the other side of that door if the latch is still latched.
> The slim jim is a batting ram, or other brute force entry, resulting in a door repair.



I used to work in hotels.  There's no need to resort to brute force (and replacing the broken door).  Hotels do have ways to open doors when the security latch is engaged.  How it's done depends on the construction method and make/model of the latch.

The tools and knowledge of how to do this task would be limited to select individuals.  Where I worked, it was the Security staff and Engineering Department.  When dealing with security, you want to limit the number of people with access to these sorts of things.  Another example would be the machine that opens in-room safes when guests forget their codes.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney confirms offsite 60-day booking window
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/



This is mysterious and slightly confusing reasoning.  They make more money (obviously), but staying on-site becomes a bit less incentivized, which is ultimately the most profit.  I’m sure there’s a Lon play here I’m not seeing.


----------



## Fantasia79

crazy4wdw said:


> Bands for 2018 Flower and Garden Festival are announced (Garden Rocks)
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cot-international-flower-and-garden-festival/
> 
> Here is this year’s lineup (subject to change without notice):
> 
> 
> March 2-5: Night Ranger “Sister Christian”
> March 9-12: STARSHIP starring Mickey Thomas “We Built This City”
> March 16-19: Simple Plan “Welcome to My Life”
> March 23-26: Little River Band “Reminiscing”
> March 30-April 2: The Orchestra starring former members of ELO “Evil Woman”
> April 6-7: Foghat (NEW!) “Slow Ride”
> April 8-9: Survivor (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Eye of the Tiger”
> April 13-14: Smash Mouth (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “All Star”
> April 15-16: Rick Springfield (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Jessie’s Girl”
> April 20-21: Jo Dee Messina (NEW to Garden Rocks!) “Stand by Me”
> April 22-23: Lonestar (NEW!) “Amazed”
> April 27-30: Blood, Sweat and Tears featuring Bo Bice “Spinning Wheel”
> May 4-7: Herman’s Hermits starring Peter Noone “I’m Henry VIII I Am”
> May 11-12: Village People “Y.M.C.A.”
> May 13-14: Don Felder, formerly of The Eagles (NEW!) “Hotel California”
> May 18-21: The Guess Who “American Woman”
> May 25-28: The Spinners “Working My Way Back to You”
> Garden Rocks performances are at America Gardens Theatre at 5:30, 6:45 and 8 p.m. every Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday of the Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival



Yes!  Awesome to see so many of these groups still around and touring.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Dad walks around WDW in shirt asking for kidney, finds match.


----------



## Reddog1134

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> News
> 
> Daily housekeeping to come to DVCs
> From an email sent today:
> 
> “Your in-room experience has never been more important to us. That's why we will begin removing trash from your rooms at _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on a daily basis in addition to regular housekeeping visits. The daily service begins December 22, 2017, at five resort properties (_Bay Lake Tower_, _Polynesian_ Villas & Bungalows, The Villas at _Disney's Grand Floridian_, _Disney's Grand Californian_ and Aulani). The service extends to all other _Disney Vacation Club_ resorts on January 7, 2018.”



I read this as “daily trash service only”.    Housekeeping will stay the same.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “Room Occupied” Signs Debut at Disney World Hotels, Denoting Cast May Enter Once a Day


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “Room Occupied” Signs Debut at Disney World Hotels, Denoting Cast May Enter Once a Day


Just wondering, does Disney housekeeping usually knock anyway before entering if there is no Do Not Disturb Sign? I know they do at Universal and was wondering if this will just make it easier for the housekeepers?


----------



## jlundeen

Everytime I have been in my room when housekeeping came, they have always knocked and announced "Housekeeping".  We usually tell them we're  out of the room as we leave for the day if there is anyone in the hallway.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Just wondering, does Disney housekeeping usually knock anyway before entering if there is no Do Not Disturb Sign? I know they do at Universal and was wondering if this will just make it easier for the housekeepers?


Not sure. I have never been in that situation.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Reddog1134 said:


> I read this as “daily trash service only”.    Housekeeping will stay the same.



Yes, sorry, you’re totally correct! I’ll amend my post.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> I read the article just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't "signal" them to come in the room.  it is what tells them to knock.
> 
> IF you are in the room and want to take a shower, your best bet would be to put out the sign, use the dead bolt.  The little thing that you slide across while you are in the room (don't know what they call it but some used to have a chain and now most just have a metal slide that goes over a ball, think of it as a "nightlatch") is what "keeps someone from walking in on you with no clothes on.  If the person that must check your room knocks, you don't answer, but then tries to come in, they can only open it about an inch and a half.  they will then know somebody is in there and will try again later when you are done showering or have left and taken down the sign.


If you'd like to see where a poster created a thread where they were at BLT and they were bathing their 2 daughters in the bath when a worker knocked on the door and entered (they stated almost immediately after knocking the person entered their room)....while their children were in the bath still while looking around and saying "everything was good" you can see this: https://www.disboards.com/threads/disturbing-experience-with-new-dnd-sign-at-blt.3653918/

The thread was created last night. I posted about being in the bathroom and door situation yesterday morning..

Honestly not everyone is going to think "I need to put the deadbolt on" much less even know about the new procedure and the whys and the process of the new procedure. I mean are they telling guests what to expect? (I don't know on that part). There are times when I have put the deadbolt on and majority I don't and I'm not thinking that if I put up my "room occupied" sign up that I need to put up the dead bolt if I'm going to go to the bathroom or shower or get ready (edited: corrected word) necessarily. For some it's an automatic thought to use the deadbolt and for others it's not even something they think of.



Tigger's ally said:


> find an unresponsive person maybe, but probably more than anything it is up front security.  In other words, those planning to do something bad used to be able to sign off no mousekeeping, put the do not disturb sign on the door and there was a pretty good chance nobody was going to come into that room for the duration of the stay.  Now, they have to know that won't be the case.


Finding an unresponsive person is something that could happen any day but it's not a planned thing that could happen. It's not a reason you would going looking door to door for in each guest's rooms just hoping you would find an unresponsive person.

I could see if someone notified Disney that they couldn't get a hold of x,y,z for A amount of time they may go checking their room but otherwise peeking around the room only catches those who openingly have things out. That was my point on the matter which is why I brought up going through people's belongings. If as you say now someone knows (which they would need to openly publicize the heck out of this so every guest who has and will be booking a room with Disney knows now what the new sign means so there are clear expectations) then they could hide what they want to hide in their belongings...unless Disney will be searching those which is why I brought up that aspect. I'm sure it will deter some of course.


----------



## Keels

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Honestly not everyone is going to think "I need to put the deadbolt on"



Do you not lock the door and deadbolt behind you at home? 
I’m not being snarky - I’m truly curious. It would never occur to me NOT to lock and deadbolt a door behind me because it’s what I do at home.


----------



## Sweettears

Keels said:


> Do you not lock the door and deadbolt behind you at home?
> I’m not being snarky - I’m truly curious. It would never occur to me NOT to lock and deadbolt a door behind me because it’s what I do at home.


No to be honest. When retiring for the night but not otherwise.


----------



## amalone1013

Since I know there's some D23 members on here, perhaps someone can help with a Christmas question? I'm looking to gift someone a membership, and it asks for an email. Does it mean their email? It seems like it would ruin the surprise if they get an email immediately...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Do you not lock the door and deadbolt behind you at home?
> I’m not being snarky - I’m truly curious. It would never occur to me NOT to lock and deadbolt a door behind me because it’s what I do at home.



When we are in the house we never even lock the door


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> When we are in the house we never even lock the door



WHAT?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> WHAT?!



No reason that we see.  Obviously lock it when we leave the house


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Keels said:


> Do you not lock the door and deadbolt behind you at home?
> I’m not being snarky - I’m truly curious. It would never occur to me NOT to lock and deadbolt a door behind me because it’s what I do at home.



At my house the front door only has a deadbolt in it (handle not a knob). The other doors have a lock inside the knob and a deadbolt. We only lock the deadbolt as it's much easier to do so but not because we fear for safety.  A lot of people around me however do not lock their doors (or cars sitting on the driveway). Heck people leave their garage doors fully up for hours and hours (overnight often enough) or cracked (in the summertime). It's a false sense of security sure but it's common enough. I don't deadbolt or lock my door from the inside of my house to the garage though. That door however, by code, has reenforced steel in it.

At hotel rooms no I don't usually lock the deadbolt. If I was in an area that I felt less safe then I may close the deadbolt and/or put the chain/metal thing (don't know the technical term but here's a pic of it: )

FWIW it would not occur to me to deadbolt the door while on Disney property as again when I do it's because I feel less safe depending on the area. To your "It would never occur to me NOT to lock and deadbolt a door behind me because it’s what I do at home." comment even if someone did it at home wouldn't mean they do it at Disney and even so it _does_ occur to me that people don't deadbolt hotel doors while at the same time it does occur to me that people do deadbolt hotel doors.

But I do get where your line of thinking is coming from for sure.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sweettears said:


> No to be honest. When retiring for the night but not otherwise.





TheMaxRebo said:


> When we are in the house we never even lock the door



_________
Yes this is us for the most part. When we leave the house-yes, when we go to sleep-yes, when we are in the house-not always it depends. Front door is commonly enough unlocked while the back door to the backyard usually stays locked unless we're out and about outside in the yard. Door from inside to the garage doesn't get locked at all.


----------



## amalone1013

Locking the door depends on your area and habits,  I think.  I grew up in the Midwest, in one of the capital cities. I knew people who didn't lock stuff. We always did because my grandpa was a cop. And we had kids around the neighborhood that would mess with stuff for fun. Heck, the one time I left my car window open (the sunroof actually) overnight a kid set my car on fire. No joke. 

When we were home, it depended on what was going on. If everyone was out back in the pool, or in our basement or back bedrooms? Locked. Someone was doing yard work, or in the living room? Unlocked. Only time we locked the garage door was at night. 

I lock the hotel room door at night out of habit. Just a little piece of mind, even if its just to keep someone out by mistake, like if the front desk sends someone to your room instead of an empty room haha.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amalone1013 said:


> Locking the door depends on your area and habits,  I think.  I grew up in the Midwest, in one of the capital cities. I knew people who didn't lock stuff. We always did because my grandpa was a cop. And we had kids around the neighborhood that would mess with stuff for fun. Heck, the one time I left my car window open (the sunroof actually) overnight a kid set my car on fire. No joke.
> 
> When we were home, it depended on what was going on. If everyone was out back in the pool, or in our basement or back bedrooms? Locked. Someone was doing yard work, or in the living room? Unlocked. Only time we locked the garage door was at night.
> 
> I lock the hotel room door at night out of habit. Just a little piece of mind, even if its just to keep someone out by mistake, like if the front desk sends someone to your room instead of an empty room haha.


My Dad was a cop, so I have always been raised to lock the door. I always lock the doors as I enter my house and when I leave. When I go to bed, I actually check every door into the house twice to make sure it is locked. Yeah...You can say I like the doors locked.


----------



## amalone1013

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My Dad was a cop, so I have always been raised to lock the door. I always lock the doors as I enter my house and when I leave. When I go to bed, I actually check every door into the house twice to make sure it is locked. Yeah...You can say I like the doors locked.



The cop effect  I'm more likely to lock the doors when I'm alone in the house too vs if others are home. When that happened with my car, I'd been driving 4 years and never even left the door unlocked... i dont normally go out of my way to double check things bc it's such a habit for me... but it's funny, my husband who has no law enforcement relatives or anything like knowing someone who had things stolen is always quadruple checking the doors. Sometimes we have to pull back in the driveway to go check again haha


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

amalone1013 said:


> Sometimes we have to pull back in the driveway to go check again haha


I have done that before...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

amalone1013 said:


> Locking the door depends on your area and habits,  I think.  I grew up in the Midwest, in one of the capital cities. I knew people who didn't lock stuff. We always did because my grandpa was a cop. And we had kids around the neighborhood that would mess with stuff for fun. Heck, the one time I left my car window open (the sunroof actually) overnight a kid set my car on fire. No joke.
> 
> When we were home, it depended on what was going on. If everyone was out back in the pool, or in our basement or back bedrooms? Locked. Someone was doing yard work, or in the living room? Unlocked. Only time we locked the garage door was at night.
> 
> I lock the hotel room door at night out of habit. Just a little piece of mind, even if its just to keep someone out by mistake, like if the front desk sends someone to your room instead of an empty room haha.


Oh yeah it does totally depend on how you grew up, how you currently go with your habit and where you live. And yeah I wouldn't be able to say majority are like you and me and other people on the thread but I think it's safe to say that some people do not lock their doors 100% when they are awake and out and about inside their homes--just like you would be if you were in your resort room for the day or leaving for whatever later in the day and needed the "room occupied" sign up so housekeeping didn't come in.

By the other thread I linked in a previous comment about an incident at BLT clearly there are enough people disturbed by the idea of someone waltzing into their room and even moreso about how it was handled for the person (which would be hard to ensure each and every CM handled the situation the same way of seeing you in your room as clearly the CM in the person's thread overstepped the boundaries). The "well you should lock the door" is also discussed on that thread.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wi-Fi Upgrades Coming to All Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


While I was able to pre-order my iPhone X with release day delivery at 3am on 10/27 (yes, Disney resort Wi-Fi beat my LTE) I am SO excited about this!!

The Wi-Fi was PAINFULLY slow and unresponsive last week at Coronado Springs. I can't wait to try it out at Yacht and Beach!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> While I was able to pre-order my iPhone X with release day delivery at 3am on 10/27 (yes, Disney resort Wi-Fi beat my LTE) I am SO excited about this!!
> 
> The Wi-Fi was PAINFULLY slow and unresponsive last week at Coronado Springs. I can't wait to try it out at Yacht and Beach!


And I’m jealous of your X... 

(#FirstWorldProblems As I type this from my 8+)


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> And I’m jealous of your X...
> 
> (#FirstWorldProblems As I type this from my 8+)


I miss the physical size of my 7+ from time to time. The 8+ is also an excellent choice


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> And I’m jealous of your X...
> 
> (#FirstWorldProblems As I type this from my 8+)





PolyRob said:


> I miss the physical size of my 7+ from time to time. The 8+ is also an excellent choice


And I still have a 6s. 

I don't think I could ever handle the size of an X or an 8+. I like the 6s size. It makes it feel more like a phone instead of a tablet (which is what I feel like they will become at some point).


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> And I still have a 6s.
> 
> I don't think I could ever handle the size of an X or an 8+. I like the 6s size. It makes it feel more like a phone instead of a tablet (which is what I feel like they will become at some point).


I love the larger size of the plus.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I love the larger size of the plus.


I'm sure I'll upgrade at some point. I'm waiting for this phone to give out on me which it might soon. The charger port is beginning to not work (I have to angle it a certain way for it to work), and the headphone port won't keep any AUX or headphone cable in.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sure I'll upgrade at some point. I'm waiting for this phone to give out on me which it might soon. The charger port is beginning to not work (I have to angle it a certain way for it to work), and the headphone port won't keep any AUX or headphone cable in.


Headphone port? What is that?


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> And I still have a 6s.
> 
> I don't think I could ever handle the size of an X or an 8+. I like the 6s size. It makes it feel more like a phone instead of a tablet (which is what I feel like they will become at some point).



The X is actually very close in size to the 6/6s/7/8, just a bit taller! I am eagerly awaiting an X+ HAHAHA

Now if Disney would only optimize MDE and Shop Parks for the X. Pretty much the only apps remaining on my phone that are not optimized.



rteetz said:


> Headphone port? What is that?



LOL oh yeah... AirPods are pretty great too


----------



## skier_pete

I think the lock your door habit is also from where you grew up /live. I grew up suburban so you didn't lock your door when you were in the house except overnight. I still tend to do that, as we still live in a very rural/suburban nieighboorhood, but my MIL yells at us when our door isn't locked, and my DW always locks the door at Disney, because she grew up in a city neighborhood that was not a good neighborhood. 

It seems with the new rules though - locking your door is probably a good habit to get into.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Updated Guidemaps Coming Soon to Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sad news for this holiday season. The mayor of Main Street at the Magic Kingdom has passed away. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/mayor-main-street-magic-kingdom-george-weaver-passed-away/


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


Any idea if this is going on all week?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any idea if this is going on all week?


Not sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Wonder if he ever hangs out with the shark from the Katy Perry half time show


----------



## jade1

Merry Christmas from Main. Not too bad yet.


----------



## rteetz

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a great day with family and friends!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a great day with family and friends!


Merry Christmas to you as well! Thanks for all you do around here!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a great day with family and friends!


Merry Christmas to you and everyone on this forum! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Flyerjab

Merry Christmas Dis Board friends!  I hope everyone enjoys their time with friends and family over the holidays!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope everyone has a great day with family and friends!



same to you and everyone else within our little DIS family


----------



## amberpi

PolyRob said:


> The X is actually very close in size to the 6/6s/7/8, just a bit taller! I am eagerly awaiting an X+ HAHAHA
> 
> Now if Disney would only optimize MDE and Shop Parks for the X. Pretty much the only apps remaining on my phone that are not optimized.



The X is larger than I really thought it would be vs. the 6s. I know it doesn't seem that way, but dress pockets and back pockets on women's clothing are darn small. Sometimes I sew in deep pockets to sundresses, but it's past sundress time now

Merry Christmas and all other holidays, ya'll. Hope it's pleasant for all on the rumors board.

Also, saw TLJ again, I loved it more. Still too much Finn/Rose and not enough Phasma, but the Kylo arch is really good on second viewing. Love him so hard.


----------



## Capang

Is it just me or does the Disney Christmas show not stink as bad as it used to? This one seems better than last year.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Capang said:


> Is it just me or does the Disney Christmas show not stink as bad as it used to? This one seems better than last year.


The first hour is definitely better so far. We actually get to see a Disney "Christmas Parade" instead of them switching it up just for the T.V. parade.


----------



## Bay Max

Merry Christmas, everyone!!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Is it just me or does the Disney Christmas show not stink as bad as it used to? This one seems better than last year.


I’m still meh. Too much Julianna and Nick. I like that they showcased what’s coming to DHS. They keep pushing the shop Disney Parks app too.


----------



## umichigan10

I’ve heard MK is in some sort of phased closing, not sure what level. Bioconstruct posted the apocalyptic traffic jam to the parking lot this morning, I’ll see if I can find them


----------



## skier_pete

*Rumor
*
Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas....unless you don't celebrate it, then happy everything else.

Oh wait, that's not rumor! It's *NEWS!*


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I’m still meh. Too much Julianna and Nick. I like that they showcased what’s coming to DHS. They keep pushing the shop Disney Parks app too.


I slept through the second hour but my child woke me up with tears because she didn't want it to end. She's starting to have Disney withdrawal. It's been a very Disney christmas lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I’m still meh. Too much Julianna and Nick. I like that they showcased what’s coming to DHS. They keep pushing the shop Disney Parks app too.


And Pandora...However, seeing it and hearing people say they want to go to it made me really excited for this coming weekend!


----------



## disneymath

Merry Christmas everyone!

To chime in on the iPhone ... I went from a 4S to a 6+ to the X ... liked the 6+ but like the X even more  Took a day or so to get used to the smaller form factor of the X.  (My only “complaint” is that I now have to fold Canadian bills so they fit in a wallet case.  With the 6+, they could lie flat.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magic Kingdom currently at a phase B closure

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-to-some-guests-due-to-reaching-capacity.htm


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Magic Kingdom currently at a phase B closure
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-to-some-guests-due-to-reaching-capacity.htm


Beat me to it, link and all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Magic Kingdom currently at a phase B closure
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...d-to-some-guests-due-to-reaching-capacity.htm



Every now and then I think it would be fun to surprise the kids with a Christmas week trip - like the whole "surprise!  We are heading to the airport right now!" thing ...

... and then I read things like this and my thought quickly changes to a "nope!"


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Every now and then I think it would be fun to surprise the kids with a Christmas week trip - like the whole "surprise!  We are heading to the airport right now!" thing ...
> 
> ... and then I read things like this and my thought quickly changes to a "nope!"


I’ve been watching wait times periodically today. I think they had a better time with crowds in dawn of the dead


----------



## crazy4wdw

Rare 1954 Disneyland Prospectus Sells For $10,600 At Auction

https://www.forbes.com/sites/simont...ctus-sells-for-10600-at-auction/#1f2d97417de2

*Happy Holidays everyone!*


----------



## MommaBerd

Merry Christmas and happy holidays my News & Rumors friends!!! I hope your day has been filled with lots of cheer interspersed with naps!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Every now and then I think it would be fun to surprise the kids with a Christmas week trip - like the whole "surprise!  We are heading to the airport right now!" thing ...
> 
> ... and then I read things like this and my thought quickly changes to a "nope!"



I do want to go one year - crowds and all. But, I’ll make sure everyone knows what we’re in for so that their expectations are adjusted. More than anything we’ll just go for the “ambiance.” Oh - and this would be a year we have APs, so we don’t feel like we need to cram things in to crammed-in parks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays my News & Rumors friends!!! I hope your day has been filled with lots of cheer interspersed with naps!
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to go one year - crowds and all. But, I’ll make sure everyone knows what we’re in for so that their expectations are adjusted. More than anything we’ll just go for the “ambiance.” Oh - and this would be a year we have APs, so we don’t feel like we need to cram things in to crammed-in parks!



yeah, I can see that - maybe when my kids are older so they get the concept of "ambience" a little bit more 

Though my wife and I have talked about how it would be cool to go to Paris for Christmas one year and she said we could stop by Disneyland Paris as well

... now to find a second job to pay for it


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though my wife and I have talked about how it would be cool to go to Paris for Christmas one year and she said we could stop by Disneyland Paris as well



We did that a couple years ago.  It was fun but a bit cold.


----------



## dina444444

Here are some construction update pics of SW:GE at Disneyland from today.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... and then I read things like this and my thought quickly changes to a "nope!"



I don't really ever want to go for Christmas, but someday I'd like to go and arrive like Dec 30th - be there for New Year's, and then let the crowds clear out right afterwards....thinking maybe when our daughter reaches college age. I think we do it once and that's it. Otherwise, I have no interest in Christmas crowds.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Every now and then I think it would be fun to surprise the kids with a Christmas week trip - like the whole "surprise!  We are heading to the airport right now!" thing ...
> 
> ... and then I read things like this and my thought quickly changes to a "nope!"


I was at WDW last year from Christmas Eve-New Years Day. I was always the type that said "I would never go that week." However, it wasn't until the year before when I spent a few days at Disneyland (leaving after Christmas) and staying through NYE when I said I would give it a try. Last year, I knew MK was going to be a mess on Christmas Day, so I decided to go to EPCOT. I quickly noticed it would be crowded at MK when i saw the traffic while on the monorail to EPCOT, and I knew I made a great decision. It actually wasn't as bad as people made it out to be (at EPCOT at least). Maybe that is because I knew going in to expect crowds. I then decided to take things a lot slower and just enjoy being at WDW over Christmas-New Years. It is one of the best weeks I have ever spent at WDW or any Disney Theme Park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Expected delays (and thus even more lines - so pack your patience) at MCO after loaded gun found there this morning

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/expect-delays-at-mco-due-to-loaded-gun-found-by-tsa/


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I can see that - maybe when my kids are older so they get the concept of "ambience" a little bit more



Yes - I almost added that it would be easier for us since our kids are older. I also like @**********’s idea of going after Christmas through NYE. As long as I get full Christmas decor and a Candlelight Processional.

But as an aside, savor these Christmases when you have littles! It passes so quickly and it’s such a wonderful, fun, magical time! I’m not saying you don’t, just emphasizing how it truly doesn’t last long in the grand scheme of life. My youngest is 10 and he’s hanging on to Santa by his fingertips. But by next year, I think Santa will just be a wink and a smile.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't really ever want to go for Christmas, but someday I'd like to go and arrive like Dec 30th - be there for New Year's, and then let the crowds clear out right afterwards....thinking maybe when our daughter reaches college age. I think we do it once and that's it. Otherwise, I have no interest in Christmas crowds.



We did go once when I was a kid (like 11 or 12 or so) the week in-between and I do remember it being fun - I liked that the parks were open later and I remember getting in line for Space Mountain at like 11:45 (park closed at midnight) and with the line it was almost 1am by the time we were off.  This was like 25 years ago so I am sure crowds are worse now

I also wonder about doing a bit before Christmas and then spending actual Christmas just at the resort and not going to the park - but you get the excitement leading into it, etc.  Maybe one year - but these images on Facebook of the crowds definitely make it seem not so fun to be actually in the park on Christmas



MommaBerd said:


> Yes - I almost added that it would be easier for us since our kids are older. I also like @**********’s idea of going after Christmas through NYE. As long as I get full Christmas decor and a Candlelight Processional.
> 
> But as an aside, savor these Christmases when you have littles! It passes so quickly and it’s such a wonderful, fun, magical time! I’m not saying you don’t, just emphasizing how it truly doesn’t last long in the grand scheme of life. My youngest is 10 and he’s hanging on to Santa by his fingertips. But by next year, I think Santa will just be a wink and a smile.



yeah, my oldest is just shy of 9 and it is definitely borderline for her believing in Santa (I think she is pretty sure he isn't "real" - at least in the traditional sense - but still wants to believe)


----------



## jade1

Kinda weird yesterday, MK was pretty good in the morning, and beyond beautiful sunny 60, then went to DHS last night at 730 with zero in the bag line and zero at the gate. Really cleared out after a well spaced out Bam, Fantasmic.

Did TSM and Star Tours (loved the secret ending) then walked down to the ice cream shop and watched TOT Xmas display,  a lot of snow coming down, not a soul in the food lines. TOT was 20 min but skipped anyway.

Meandered back for Star Wars and not a big crowd at all. Very nice.


----------



## Fantasia79

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!  And a happy Boxing Day to you all!

Thanks for another great year on this thread.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> We did go once when I was a kid (like 11 or 12 or so) the week in-between and I do remember it being fun - I liked that the parks were open later and I remember getting in line for Space Mountain at like 11:45 (park closed at midnight) and with the line it was almost 1am by the time we were off.  This was like 25 years ago so I am sure crowds are worse now
> 
> I also wonder about doing a bit before Christmas and then spending actual Christmas just at the resort and not going to the park - but you get the excitement leading into it, etc.  Maybe one year - but these images on Facebook of the crowds definitely make it seem not so fun to be actually in the park on Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, my oldest is just shy of 9 and it is definitely borderline for her believing in Santa (I think she is pretty sure he isn't "real" - at least in the traditional sense - but still wants to believe)



We were in WDW last year from December 29th through January 4th.  We had fun at the resort and all the other parks.  We spent all New Year’s Eve at Epcot.  That park is amazing for New Year’s.  The parties at the pavilions, the fireworks and everything are all incredible.  And although it was full, the park never seemed unbearable.

On New Year’s Day, we ventured onto MSUSA, had our picture taken, and then left for DAK.  MK is simply a mess on these busy holidays.  You literally were walking shoulder to shoulder with complete strangers.  And you could sense the stress level all around you.  It is a shame because we wanted to do some rides that day but to get to them would have been a nightmare.  Also, when I see some of the photos from the MK on Christmas, it seems unsafe to me.  God forbid something were to happen that would cause people to start running to the exit.  Not saying that should deter people from going, but there is a certain uncomfortable feeling you get when you are in a mass of that many people.


----------



## MissGina5

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## rteetz

Year end Rumor Round Up!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-december-2017/


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

********** said:


> I don't really ever want to go for Christmas, but someday I'd like to go and arrive like Dec 30th - be there for New Year's, and then let the crowds clear out right afterwards....thinking maybe when our daughter reaches college age. I think we do it once and that's it. Otherwise, I have no interest in Christmas crowds.


I went to Disneyland for my daughter's birthday last year from the 28th through the 31st. The crowds were insane.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/


Well, I don't know how I feel about this movie already. It's hard for me to think of anyone else playing Han Solo than Harrison Ford. I know he is to old to make a younger movie, but it will still be weird hearing a different "voice" as Han Solo. I'll still see the film...maybe (waiting for the trailer)...but I'm not expecting much out of it.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/



They could really do damage to Galaxy Edge opening at this point.  You have alienated a good deal of Star Wars fans who completely blame Disney for Last Jedi.  You destroy Han Solo and I honestly believe large groups of Star Wars fans will just straight boycott Disney.  If it's this bad they should just eat it and wait for 9.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/


That really instills me with confidence


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Doubles Their #ShareYourEars Donation to $2 Million for Make-A-Wish


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Details Announced for 2018 Disney’s Easter at Tokyo DisneySea


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Details on Marvel Summer of Super Heroes at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Where To Watch New Year’s Eve Fireworks at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Where To Watch New Year’s Eve Fireworks at Walt Disney World Resort


Oh my gosh I just noticed you go back to the parks in a week you lucky duck!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Where To Watch New Year’s Eve Fireworks at Walt Disney World Resort


I still wonder if I’ll be able to watch the 2nd Fantasy in the Sky on the 30th from the Poly Beach? That’s my plan at least!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Well, Christmas crowds are in full swing.

Pandora's first Christmas season seems to be reaching opening week crowds.

That's not the shock for me in this picture. Let us all realize that It's Tough To Be A Bug has a 70 minute wait. I have never seen that in my life.


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, Christmas crowds are in full swing.
> 
> Pandora's first Christmas season seems to be reaching opening week crowds.
> 
> That's not the shock for me in this picture. Let us all realize that It's Tough To Be A Bug has a 70 minute wait. I have never seen that in my life.


I was amused yesterday when dumbo has a 75 minute wait and philarmagic has an hour! But nothing worse than stitch sitting with an hour and a half....


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/





LSLS said:


> They could really do damage to Galaxy Edge opening at this point.  You have alienated a good deal of Star Wars fans who completely blame Disney for Last Jedi.  You destroy Han Solo and I honestly believe large groups of Star Wars fans will just straight boycott Disney.  If it's this bad they should just eat it and wait for 9.



If they are truly “bracing” for the worst, then I agree - pull the movie and either scrap it or try again. Don’t risk alienating (further) your fan base...


----------



## umichigan10

MommaBerd said:


> If they are truly “bracing” for the worst, then I agree - pull the movie and either scrap it or try again. Don’t risk alienating (further) your fan base...


I agree there’s been enough criticism of the concept here even before the news of troubles came out. I can only imagine what the Star Wars fan sites are like


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> I agree there’s been enough criticism of the concept here even before the news of troubles came out. I can only imagine what the Star Wars fan sites are like



He know he's dead, and we know how, so who flipping cares about Solo now? A Boba Fett, Snoke, Phasma, Darth Maul, etc. backstory movies would be awesome and original, excluding knowing that they're also dead. A Knights of Ren movie could be a great addition after 9 too.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> He know he's dead, and we know how, so who flipping cares about Solo now? A Boba Fett, Snoke, Phasma, Darth Maul, etc. backstory movies would be awesome and original, excluding knowing that they're also dead. A Knights of Ren movie could be a great addition after 9 too.


Yeah at least those characters (except maul, who got a little more backstory in clone wars and rebels) are 1. Secondary characters and 2. Vague enough to draw interest.

ETA: Phasma also has a book on her, though I haven’t read it


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah at least those characters (except maul, who got a little more backstory in clone wars and rebels) are 1. Secondary characters and 2. Vague enough to draw interest.
> 
> ETA: Phasma also has a book on her, though I haven’t read it


Fett's back story is pretty developed also. His childhood is given in the prequels, his adolescent years and early bounty hunting got attention in some Clone Wars episodes. I don't really see a need to revisit him much either. We know why he hates Jedi, and other than exploring bounty hunters in general he's pretty covered. 

I think Calrissian might have been the one they missed out on, and if Solo bombs it will probably be deemed too risky to revisit. We get a throw away line about him in Empire and a bit more in Rebels, but not much. There really isn't a "what makes him tick" kind of back story like we have with Fett.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Disney Creating Cars “Living Characters” That Talk to Guests at Parks


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Disney is expecting Solo to bomb
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/disney-preparing-solo-bomb-box-office/



This is such bull. The lead can't act? This is someone trying to sabotage the movie, probably cause they didn't like TLJ. And honestly, what percent of people really hated TLJ. All the actual humans I've talked to actually either liked it or loved it. I admit that Han Solo could be in trouble because of all the problems it had, but I seriously doubt this article from some unnamed source is believable.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> This is such bull. The lead can't act? This is someone trying to sabotage the movie, probably cause they didn't like TLJ. And honestly, what percent of people really hated TLJ. All the actual humans I've talked to actually either liked it or loved it. I admit that Han Solo could be in trouble because of all the problems it had, but I seriously doubt this article from some unnamed source is believable.



The acting coach rumor has been around since the summer, so it predates Last Jedi. Google the lead actor's name and you'll find articles talking about Lucas film being unhappy with what they were getting from him around the time they changed directors.  I didn't see much in the linked article that was new other than the Last Jedi tie in


----------



## rteetz

*As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*



I think you do good work for the Dis, Ryan. Thank you for the many hours you put in so we can discuss everything from SW hotels to what should be done with Epcot.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*



Thanks for another great year!


----------



## pooh'smate

Thank you for all your hard work. I found this thread the last week of 2016 so this was my first year following along and it was great.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*


Thanks for a great year, @rteetz! I always feel like I'm apart of a big Disney family with everyone on this thread. It's great to come on here and talk everything "new" and being "taken away" from Disney. Looking forward to a great 2018!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*



Thanks Ryan for all your hard work you put in for this thread!


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*


Thank you! You're the best combination poster/moderator on the DIS.


----------



## skier_pete

I think you got a good thing going here @rteetz  - keep up the good work! Enjoy your upcoming trip! Just don't spend too much time while you are there on HERE.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*



Thanks for all the hard work to you Ryan and the other moderators on this thread - it really is the first place I check each day (and probably the one I am on the most)

Thanks for a great 2017 and best of luck for a great 2018 (especially, but not limited to, your Dopey race!)

I don't think anything *needs* to change - but since you asked () only thing I can think of is that sometimes discussions (which are great - it is a discussion board afterall) can carry on for a while and the news items can get lost.  Not sure of the best way to handle (and I know you try) but maybe have a 2nd thread for "furthers news discussions" or something that you can link to whenever the discussion carries on for too long?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for all the hard work to you Ryan and the other moderators on this thread - it really is the first place I check each day (and probably the one I am on the most)
> 
> Thanks for a great 2017 and best of luck for a great 2018 (especially, but not limited to, your Dopey race!)
> 
> I don't think anything *needs* to change - but since you asked () only thing I can think of is that sometimes discussions (which are great - it is a discussion board afterall) can carry on for a while and the news items can get lost.  Not sure of the best way to handle (and I know you try) but maybe have a 2nd thread for "furthers news discussions" or something that you can link to whenever the discussion carries on for too long?



I actually think that we sort of self-monitor this pretty well. Sure we get off on some tangents, but they usually don't last for more than a page or so. And @rteetz is real good about starting threads for major announcements that can come up. I suppose if you don't come here everyday the discussion can get tedious, but overall I don't think it's goes on for too long usually before it moves elsewhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I actually think that we sort of self-monitor this pretty well. Sure we get off on some tangents, but they usually don't last for more than a page or so. And @rteetz is real good about starting threads for major announcements that can come up. I suppose if you don't come here everyday the discussion can get tedious, but overall I don't think it's goes on for too long usually before it moves elsewhere.



I agree - and why I said I don't think it needs to change - just trying to think of anything that could possibly, maybe be improved - so just thinking if there was an official policy - and the idea of the other thread was for things people want to keep talking about but don't warrant their own thread.


----------



## Bay Max

JaxDad said:


> Thank you! You're the best combination poster/moderator on the DIS.



I concur!


----------



## Pete M

this thread is the best one-stop shopping for disney updates and rumors on the web!  thanks Ryan!   

pushing 1.4 million views this year.  must be doing something right.


----------



## Teamubr

Ryan,

Another great year evolving News and Rumors into a fantastic thread. I really appreciate spinning off high interest topics to their own threads. I appreciate some discussion about it, but can jump over to the specific topic if I want a deep dive. I don't know that I would change anything.

j


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*


Ryan:  Thanks so much for all of the work you put into this thread and keeping us all updated on what's going on in the world of Disney!  

I'm looking forward to another great year of Disney rumors and news, especially in reference to Star Wars Galaxy's Edge.

Happy New Year!


----------



## skier_pete

So, as a comment to the future:

What I am most excited about in 2018 is actually the slinky dog coaster! I know this is a "kiddie" coaster, but it looks like it could be a lot of fun. Hoping we won't have any problem getting to ride it in August! At one point I was most excited in the Edison, but I now have a more "wait and see" attitude. It seems like it's unlikely we get anything really fun there, just more restaurants. 

Beyond that I think it's great that we have new things projected for 2018 (Toy story!), 2019 (Star Wars! Mickey's Runaway Railroad! Gondola / Riviera resort), 2020 (Gaurdians and Ratatouille in Epcot, new Main Street Theater in MK) and 2021 (Tron coaster + more?). And hopefully more stuff in Epcot and maybe even DHS. Considering the lull we had from say 2008 to 2013 with very little new coming along, this is a great time for the Disney Parks.


----------



## ONUAtrain

rteetz said:


> *As we near the end of 2017 we will be moving to an all new 2018 News Round Up thread. As always I like to ask everyone if there are any improvements, changes, suggestions for the new thread that you would like to see. Everything will be taken into consideration in the new thread. Thanks for making this one of the best threads on the DIS!*



I rarely, if ever, post but I just wanted to say that this thread has been a great follow for the year. Keep up the great work @rteetz


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I'm more of a lurker on this thread, but wanted to pop out and say thanks, @rteetz - I definitely appreciate being able catch up on things here - looking forward to keeping up with all the changes and new things coming in 2018!


----------



## JETSDAD

********** said:


> So, as a comment to the future:
> 
> What I am most excited about in 2018 is actually the slinky dog coaster! I know this is a "kiddie" coaster, but it looks like it could be a lot of fun. Hoping we won't have any problem getting to ride it in August! At one point I was most excited in the Edison, but I now have a more "wait and see" attitude. It seems like it's unlikely we get anything really fun there, just more restaurants.
> 
> Beyond that I think it's great that we have new things projected for 2018 (Toy story!), 2019 (Star Wars! Mickey's Runaway Railroad! Gondola / Riviera resort), 2020 (Gaurdians and Ratatouille in Epcot, new Main Street Theater in MK) and 2021 (Tron coaster + more?). And hopefully more stuff in Epcot and maybe even DHS. Considering the lull we had from say 2008 to 2013 with very little new coming along, this is a great time for the Disney Parks.



I too am excited for Slinky Dog in 2018....hoping for it to either be open or having previews when we go back in May. While I enjoyed FOP I prefer actual  coasters/rides over virtual rides. 

Thanks @rteetz for your work on the rumours threads!


----------



## jlundeen

Thanks, Ryan, for doing all this!  For a college kid with lots on his plate, you certainly keep your fingers on the pulse for all things Disney.

I come here first for all my info.  Yes, at times, I am turned off by endless off-topic posts that seem to go on forever.  But for the most part, I know that I can always ask for info, or add to a thread, and usually, folks here post with respect (which isn't the case on some of the forums!!)

Thanks again, and sincere wishes to everyone here for a Happy, Healthy and Disney New Year!!


----------



## disneymath

Keep up the great work @rteetz !  I lurk and like far more than I comment, but this is my go-to spot for Disney news.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I’m going to add my Thank You, Ryan as well. I appreciate the work you have done. The headings that you use are helpful. And people are respectful and helpful. Here’s to 2018- and thanks again.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> So, as a comment to the future:
> 
> What I am most excited about in 2018 is actually the slinky dog coaster! I know this is a "kiddie" coaster, but it looks like it could be a lot of fun. Hoping we won't have any problem getting to ride it in August! At one point I was most excited in the Edison, but I now have a more "wait and see" attitude. It seems like it's unlikely we get anything really fun there, just more restaurants.
> 
> Beyond that I think it's great that we have new things projected for 2018 (Toy story!), 2019 (Star Wars! Mickey's Runaway Railroad! Gondola / Riviera resort), 2020 (Gaurdians and Ratatouille in Epcot, new Main Street Theater in MK) and 2021 (Tron coaster + more?). And hopefully more stuff in Epcot and maybe even DHS. Considering the lull we had from say 2008 to 2013 with very little new coming along, this is a great time for the Disney Parks.


See I’m going the second week in June and know I have near zero odds of getting on slinky simply because we have bigger priorities in the park and me and my brother are older and don’t necessarily see it as a must do. But I’m looking forward to going through the land and taking in the aesthetic at the very least


----------



## ErinF

Wanted to add my thank you as well.  I rarely post, but I do come here almost every day to catch up on all things rumors and news.  Ryan, you do an excellent job, thank you so much!!!  And I'm super excited for 2018 because we will be heading to WDW in June!  We generally alternate every other year between World and Land so we were in CA this past summer.  Haven't been to FL since June 2016 so I'm super excited to experience Pandora and possibly Toy Story Land!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line gingerbread contest 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-fourth-annual-gingerbread-house-competition/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Coco’ Tunes Up $500M At Worldwide Box Office


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chef Kevin Dundon leaves Raglan Road

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dbye-to-disney-springs-raglan-road-irish-pub/


----------



## MissGina5

Thanks @rteetz !! This is my daily dose of Disney Magic and it always gets me excited for my next trip (not that I really needed help lol but still!) I love theorizing with everyone and hearing what everyone thinks. I look forward to 2018! I have no recommendations but I am looking forward to one of my childhood favorite's getting it's own land and experiencing that! I am also excited to see the progression of things like the gondolas!


----------



## Iowamomof4

@rteetz I don't come here often when I'm not planning a trip, but I always know which thread to check first and it's this one (followed closely by the rumor thread and major projects thread)! Thank you for everything you do around here!


----------



## BibleeGeek

I want to say thanks @rteetz as well. As you can see I have been an extremely long time lurker and daily reader for this to be my first post. I know that many folks find the long discussions tedious but I find they keep me in Disney just a little bit longer. I also can see that some can be sensitive at times. But, all said, I believe that everybody here pretty much respects each ones opinions no matter what. That, I feel, says a lot about this community and you. So I say Bravo! Happy New Year!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland is currently experiencing some power loss

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2017/12/27/power-outage-affects-parts-disneyland/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chef Kevin Dundon leaves Raglan Road
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dbye-to-disney-springs-raglan-road-irish-pub/



He isn't taking his Heavenly ham with him is he?


----------



## clayfolks

Ryan-
 I, too, want to add my thanks. I've never posted on this thread, but read it first, everyday.  You do a great job keeping everything moving and up to date. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## mikeamizzle

Rteetz, you are the best man , have a great trip next week, don't forget to ask for your ap discounts!


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> don't forget to ask for your ap discounts!


I will definitely make use of that!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Ok this thanks to @rteetz discussion has gone on long enough people... 

EDIT: I should also follow up by saying thanks to @rteetz - he does a great job!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some more Disney Skyliner concept art

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...oncept-art-released-epcot-construction-walls/

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...cept-art-released-epcot-construction-walls-2/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some more Disney Skyliner concept art
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...oncept-art-released-epcot-construction-walls/



Interesting that in the map under the station at the Riviera is says "proposed" - I assume that is just legal reasons that since it isn't officially built and open they have to put something like that on it, not that there is any question it will exist


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that in the map under the station at the Riviera is says "proposed" - I assume that is just legal reasons that since it isn't officially built and open they have to put something like that on it, not that there is any question it will exist


Most likely yes. It’s a rendering so things may not look exactly as shown either.


----------



## ljandbucket

rteetz said:


> Most likely yes. It’s a rendering so things may not look exactly as shown either.


How much consideration do we think they’ll give regarding the “show” aspect of your trip?  It’s one thing to get a behind the scenes peak but not sure I’m all that interested in seeing France’s dumpsters and storage containers (or any of those “scenes” at the hotels for that matter.


----------



## umichigan10

ljandbucket said:


> How much consideration do we think they’ll give regarding the “show” aspect of your trip?  It’s one thing to get a behind the scenes peak but not sure I’m all that interested in seeing France’s dumpsters and storage containers (or any of those “scenes” at the hotels for that matter.


In fairness the monorail goes right over the loading dock of the contemporary as you enter the hotel. I guess they’re hoping your eyes will look elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

ljandbucket said:


> How much consideration do we think they’ll give regarding the “show” aspect of your trip?  It’s one thing to get a behind the scenes peak but not sure I’m all that interested in seeing France’s dumpsters and storage containers (or any of those “scenes” at the hotels for that matter.


They won't change much backstage although in terms of France, the back of France is under construction right now for Ratatouille.


----------



## MissGina5

AP holders, is there ever a time where buying an AP pass is discounted?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> AP holders, is there ever a time where buying an AP pass is discounted?


Only when renewing your pass. When buying a pass brand new I don't believe its ever been discounted really.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> AP holders, is there ever a time where buying an AP pass is discounted?





rteetz said:


> Only when renewing your pass. When buying a pass brand new I don't believe its ever been discounted really.



I believe the South Florida AAA office still has them at a slight discount (like $20 off or something) - but you have to go physically to the AAA office, can't do it online


----------



## danikoski

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Coco’ Tunes Up $500M At Worldwide Box Office



My parents saw Coco on Friday and loved it. They thought the story, animation, and music were great. My dad and I went and saw TLJ on Saturday, and my dad said Coco was better 

Edit: Apparently autocorrect believes TLJ = Talk...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MissGina5 said:


> AP holders, is there ever a time where buying an AP pass is discounted?


If you own DVC or are a Florida Resident, that is the only way to get a cheaper price I believe. The renew price for both of those are also less than the renew rate if you don't own DVC or are a Florida Resident. I believe the renew rate is up to 15% and I think the renew is only discounted if you get a Platinum Plus or Platinum AP. I can be wrong with that though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> My parents saw Coco on Friday and loved it. They thought the story, animation, and music were great. My dad and I went and saw TLJ on Saturday, and my dad said Coco was better
> 
> Edit: Apparently autocorrect believes TLJ = Talk...



Obviously they are very different movies but having seen both I would probably rank Coco higher - or at the very least it is a better animated movie than TLJ is a Star Wars movie (and I did really like TLJ)


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that in the map under the station at the Riviera is says "proposed" - I assume that is just legal reasons that since it isn't officially built and open they have to put something like that on it, not that there is any question it will exist



That would be my guess.  Gotta think you never know if maybe something happens that causes them to halt building (I really hope not considering why Art of Animation came around), but my guess it is still so early in construction they don't want to commit to it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some more Disney Skyliner concept art
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...oncept-art-released-epcot-construction-walls/
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/photo...cept-art-released-epcot-construction-walls-2/



So I posted this in detail over the skyliner thread - but these pictures confirm to me that they will NOT be taking Wheelchairs and ECVs on the Skyliner. If you want the full details of why I think that, travel over to the skyliner thread. 

And I enjoyed both Coco and The Last Jedi a lot, but would agree that Coco was the better movie, but that's only because it is really, really good.


----------



## a4matte

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Coco’ Tunes Up $500M At Worldwide Box Office


We still haven't gotten to see it. Almost all of the theaters around me either already pulled it or weren't playing it in the first place. Plan was to go this past weekend or earlier this week but couldn't do it - they only had 4 showings throughout the day and every one was sold out.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

No. 2 Oklahoma and No. 3 Georgia Meet at Disneyland Resort Before College Football Playoff Semifinal at Rose Bowl Game


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New MagicKeeper colors

https://blogmickey.com/2017/12/three-new-magickeeper-colors-now-available/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Permits Filed for Universal's New Harry Potter Ride, Hotel Projects


----------



## Grand Admiral

Hey rteetz, just wanted to add my thanks for continuing this thread for the new year. I don't post often, but I do read this thread almost every day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Roadway and Parking Lot Closures on Dec. 30-31


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Additional Fantasmic! Performances Added for December 27-31


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toothsome Chocolate Emporium Lawsuit Has a Set Trial Date


----------



## Killer Fish

Anyone see the story of the idiot swearing at the Trump AA?

Hope that moron was banned for life.


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> Anyone see the story of the idiot swearing at the Trump AA?
> 
> Hope that moron was banned for life.


Hall of Presidents Disrupted by Protesting Guest


----------



## Killer Fish

Looked for a thread first...in my opinion what an idiot.

Politics aside this has no place in a Disney theme park...he is lucky someone did not beat him.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Additional Fantasmic! Performances Added for December 27-31


Thanks for making me aware of this. I just changed my plans around tomorrow because of this news story.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Aladdin's Oasis to return to Disneyland?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/rumor-aladdins-oasis-dinner-show-set-return-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Capacity issues this week

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-experiencing-capacity-issues-this-week/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Really sad news as the actress who played Mimi Kaboom passed away.  I love the Citizens of Hollywood so and sad to see this

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ress-who-appeared-as-mimi-kaboom-passes-away/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Really sad news as the actress who played Mimi Kaboom passed away.  I love the Citizens of Hollywood so and sad to see this
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ress-who-appeared-as-mimi-kaboom-passes-away/


So sad... first the mayor now her.


----------



## softball chick

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If you own DVC or are a Florida Resident, that is the only way to get a cheaper price I believe. The renew price for both of those are also less than the renew rate if you don't own DVC or are a Florida Resident. I believe the renew rate is up to 15% and I think the renew is only discounted if you get a Platinum Plus or Platinum AP. I can be wrong with that though.



If you live in Florida or DVC, you do have access to a cheaper Platinum Plus or Platinum AP. You also have access to the Gold (only other open to DVC), Silver, or Weekday Select passes which are cheaper but come with blackout dates and (for some) fewer perks. The renewal discount is about 15% off the full price for the annual pass, and it is available on any of the annuals that you can purchase (meaning Platinum Plus/Platinum, but also those open only to Florida residents/DVC).


----------



## PolyRob

This is all so sad!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Really sad news as the actress who played Mimi Kaboom passed away.  I love the Citizens of Hollywood so and sad to see this
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ress-who-appeared-as-mimi-kaboom-passes-away/



Just saw her in October. What a shame!



rteetz said:


> So sad... first the mayor now her.



The mayor will always hold a special place in my heart. I remember my very first trip and first meal was at the Plaza. My family and I were the 100th person and we got some pixie dust and his card. So sad he is gone!


----------



## jimandami

MissGina5 said:


> AP holders, is there ever a time where buying an AP pass is discounted?



Not technically discounted, but if you pay a discounted ticket from say, Undercover Tourist, and then upgrade to AP with price bridging, you can save $40-50 per AP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jimandami said:


> Not technically discounted, but if you pay a discounted ticket from say, Undercover Tourist, and then upgrade to AP with price bridging, you can save $40-50 per AP.



that is a good point - though to get that I believe you have to use the regular ticket for at least one entrance and then upgrade.  If you try to upgrade the purchased ticket before using it at all you would have to pay the difference and miss the benefit


----------



## jimandami

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is a good point - though to get that I believe you have to use the regular ticket for at least one entrance and then upgrade.  If you try to upgrade the purchased ticket before using it at all you would have to pay the difference and miss the benefit



You used to have to use it once, but that is no longer the case.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney art director to judge Rose Parade 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...irector-brad-kaye-to-judge-129th-rose-parade/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New image of Poppins returns 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/new-image-revealed-mary-poppins-returns/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details about the Up themed show coming to AK 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ers-show-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details about the Up themed show coming to AK
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ers-show-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



Any more word on what this means for the meet and greet with Russell and Dug?  I assume it will end once this starts, but hope they replace it with something else.  I know there had been some rumors of Nick and Judy coming to EPCOT, but maybe they could meet here instead


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Any more word on what this means for the meet and greet with Russell and Dug?  I assume it will end once this starts, but hope they replace it with something else.  I know there had been some rumors of Nick and Judy coming to EPCOT, but maybe they could meet here instead


Have not heard anything regarding that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's The Magic of Storytelling Campaign Launches Dec. 29


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Baby Manatee Orphaned During Hurricane Irma Thriving and Growing at SeaWorld


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot New Year's Eve 2017 special entertainment line-up


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cake Decorating Experience at Amorette's Patisserie Extended Through June 2018


----------



## crazy4wdw

Appears that Disney really made a great deal when they purchased Lucas Film.  The total box office for the three films which have been released since the purchase has exceeded $4 billion. 

*The new 'Star Wars' movies have already made more than the $4 billion Disney paid for the franchise in 2012*

http://www.businessinsider.com/star-wars-box-office-disney-4-billion-lucasfilm-purchase-2017-12


----------



## crazy4wdw

Star Wars: The Last Jedi’ nears $1 Billion at Worldwide Box Office

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/star-wars-the-last-jedi-box-office-1-billion-1202649850/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney art director to judge Rose Parade
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...irector-brad-kaye-to-judge-129th-rose-parade/



I’ve done literally hundreds of parades, still have no idea how and why they are judged.  

Cool to have Dis. Rep there though!


----------



## Fantasia79

Nice spots on the podcast @rteetz !  They gotta fly you down sometime.

EPCOT entrance resort, sounds like it’s probable.  Any idea if they’ll make it DVC too?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Nice spots on the podcast @rteetz !  They gotta fly you down sometime.
> 
> EPCOT entrance resort, sounds like it’s probable.  Any idea if they’ll make it DVC too?


Not sure about DVC at this time. It would be a smaller hotel.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Not sure about DVC at this time. It would be a smaller hotel.


I’d question if they would make a hotel like that all DVC (not saying this hotel specifically, but a similar hotel in the future). They could charge a premium per point for the location, and also put the maintenance charge way up


----------



## MissGina5

I thought anyone could stay at a dvc resort?


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> I thought anyone could stay at a dvc resort?


Correct, however the cash rooms are limited.


----------



## umichigan10

Capang said:


> Correct, however the cash rooms are limited.


Not to mention astronomically expensive


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Doubles Their #ShareYourEars Donation to $2 Million for Make-A-Wish


That's great, but maybe first they should give their employees decent raises...... I thought charity begins at home......


----------



## beer dave

Adding in my "attaboy" on this thread........ .


----------



## beer dave

beer dave said:


> That's great, but maybe first they should give their employees decent raises...... I thought charity begins at home......



On review I rescind this comment-- 2,000,000 adds up to 1 dollar an hour for 1000 people......a drop in the bucket compared to what .50 an hour is going to cost them........


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> That's great, but maybe first they should give their employees decent raises...... I thought charity begins at home......



It's also completely different for a corporate spending and tax deduction standpoint, etc.  not saying they shouldn't give their employees raises but the two things really aren't connected


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*News
*
The 3 new Star Wars movies have already passed the total acquisition price of Lucasfilm ($4 billion)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/screenrant.com/disney-star-wars-box-office-total-lucasfilm/amp/


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 has announced the gift for gold members who renew or join in 2018.

_After honoring Walt Disney and Walt’s “Nine Old Men” in D23’s 2016 and 2017 Gold Member Gifts, D23 Gold and Gold Family Members will enjoy a gift inspired by the one who started it all––Mickey Mouse!_

_This fascinating collection, available exclusively to D23 Gold and Gold Family Members who join in or renew for 2018, chronicles the career of everyone’s favorite mouse, from Steamboat Willie to Shanghai Disneyland. The gift contains 23 reproduced archival treasures that follow Mickey as he transitions from black and white to radiant color, including a miniature animation cel representing Mickey’s first color appearance; a Sorcerer’s Apprentice record cover; a 1978 “Happy Birthday, Mickey” button; a Disney Channel launch party napkin featuring a familiar Mickey-shaped satellite; and a colorful souvenir gift bag from the early days of Tokyo Disneyland. Through it all, Mickey mirrors Walt Disney’s own optimistic spirit and proves himself to be that rare celebrity who is, and always will be, both a global icon and a personal friend to all._

_Carefully curated by D23 and with items beautifully reproduced under the supervision of the Walt Disney Archives, the 2018 D23 Gold Member Gift is housed in a beautiful keepsake: a book-like box, perfect for display or safekeeping on your Disney bookshelf._


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The final La Nouba will be live streamed 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/cirque-du-soleil-will-live-stream-final-la-nouba-show/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Everything you need to know about Marathon Weekend 2018

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/2018-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction impacts at CBR

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/construction-impacting-entrance-of.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney mini golf closures

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/advisory-disneys-miniature-golf-courses.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New guide maps coming to DHS and Epcot 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/12/updated-guidemaps-coming-soon-to-epcot.html


----------



## Fantasia79

umichigan10 said:


> I’d question if they would make a hotel like that all DVC (not saying this hotel specifically, but a similar hotel in the future). They could charge a premium per point for the location, and also put the maintenance charge way up



I was thinking it will probably be a mix of DVC somehow.  Costs covered, 100% occupancyudt keeps giving for them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Volcano Bay, Typhoon Lagoon Closed Due to Cold Weather Jan. 2-3


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adjusted Traffic Light at Intersection of Osceola Pkwy & Victory Way


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's also completely different for a corporate spending and tax deduction standpoint, etc.  not saying they shouldn't give their employees raises but the two things really aren't connected



I don't know--- In the big picture, if at the end of the business year a company has 2 million they need to dump for tax reasons, I don't think it matters where they dump it........  I need to buy a new truck or pay taxes on profits...........because the amount my business made was more than the amount I paid my employees and for materials etc.  .......If I was a cool boss I would give them all raises so that next year I won't need to buy a new truck.......doesn't matter where I get rid of it, just so I don't keep it..


----------



## beer dave

Fantasia79 said:


> I was thinking it will probably be a mix of DVC somehow.  Costs covered, 100% occupancyudt keeps giving for them.


I see only 2 possible new construction categories-- DVC or Cruise ship resorts.  (like the Star Wars resort) ..... and I don't think the Guardians ride will be enough to carry a themed hotel........


----------



## crazy4wdw

beer dave said:


> I see only 2 possible new construction categories-- DVC or Cruise ship resorts.  (like the Star Wars resort) ..... and I don't think the Guardians ride will be enough to carry a themed hotel........


Don't know if anyone here is aware that the Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris is going to be turned into a Marvel themed hotel?  It would be worth taking a trip to Paris just to stay there!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-disneys-hotel-new-york-the-art-of-marvel/


----------



## umichigan10

crazy4wdw said:


> Don't know if anyone here is aware that the Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris is going to be turned into a Marvel themed hotel?  It would be worth taking a trip to Paris just to stay there!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-disneys-hotel-new-york-the-art-of-marvel/


Thanks for the update! I remember it being announced at D23 but kinda forgot about it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Like others I'd like to thank @rteetz for all the hard work. So much information learned just from this thread from all the posters chiming in.

I'm looking forward to 2018's thread


----------



## CogsworthTN

@rteetz  Thanks for all of the awesome information. You make planning so much easier and our trips enjoyable. 



Thanks to all of the disboard members for all the input and advice. 
Happy new year.


----------



## Farro

Thanks and Happy New Year to everyone. I hope 2018 finds you happy, healthy and prosperous!


----------



## rteetz

A look at Fights of Wonder before it bids farewell...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

I Am Mickey black MagicBand with yellow center released


----------



## jade1

Did the 630 and midnight preview last night at MK, midnight had 360 but also less packed. Wish there were 2 HEA a lot of nights, really would help.

Anyway, very beautiful, but EPCOT tonight we like better and the ending is usually better and closer/louder.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

MK has begun phase closures as of 11:30AM


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom currently closed to some guests due to reaching capacity


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jade1 said:


> Did the 630 and midnight preview last night at MK, midnight had 360 but also less packed. Wish there were 2 HEA a lot of nights, really would help.
> 
> Anyway, very beautiful, but EPCOT tonight we like better and the ending is usually better and closer/louder.


I was there last night and saw both shows. I’m at EPCOT right now, and I can’t wait for the countdown! I prefer the EPCOT show to the MK show though.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> MK has begun phase closures as of 11:30AM


Glad I went there yesterday.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Magic Kingdom currently closed to some guests due to reaching capacity


For those that read only headlines - please be aware that this is a early-phase close not a complete closure.  


> *Phase B Closing*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:
> 
> 
> WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
> WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
> Guests with Memory Maker
> Guests with dining reservations
> Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Harmony Barber Shop or The Pirates League.
> FastPass+ reservations and is a WDW Resort hotel guest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> For those that read only headlines - please be aware that this is a early-phase close not a complete closure.



Though what WDW twetted out doesn't mention Phase B just that they are not accepting new guests.  Maybe just the shorthand way of putting and then for people that aren't knowledgeable about the different phase levels will just stay away


----------



## Fantasia79

And now, we begin wait time watch....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though what WDW twetted out doesn't mention Phase B just that they are not accepting new guests.  Maybe just the shorthand way of putting and then for people that aren't knowledgeable about the different phase levels will just stay away


That’s the same message I saw, and I thought they really closed it. I was confused there.

It’s not surprising though. The traffic this morning for MK was going all the way past the back side of Hollywood Studios. It was expected though, and I’m happy I’m at EPCOT for that reason.


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That’s the same message I saw, and I thought they really closed it. I was confused there.
> 
> It’s not surprising though. The traffic this morning for MK was going all the way past the back side of Hollywood Studios. It was expected though, and I’m happy I’m at EPCOT for that reason.


I saw a picture of the Epcot line backed up and the wait times look pretty brutal. But I’m curious how you feel the crowds are? Because my theory is Epcot absorbs crowds better than MK.

I would definitely wanna go to Epcot on New Years. A better vibe from the park about moving forward and such for today


----------



## Q-man

umichigan10 said:


> I saw a picture of the Epcot line backed up and the wait times look pretty brutal. But I’m curious how you feel the crowds are? Because my theory is Epcot absorbs crowds better than MK.
> 
> I would definitely wanna go to Epcot on New Years. A better vibe from the park about moving forward and such for today



Was in Epcot today let's just say on our way out Spaceship Earth was 90 minutes.

We've already decide not to go back to ring in the New Year after Cirque.

The roads on property are insane. How the Fire Marshall allows it I have no idea. If there was a major emergency at MK, EP or HS right now emergency responders would have a heck of a time getting there. At 2:30 it took 50 minutes to cab from EP to Ft Wildy camp.


----------



## umichigan10

Q-man said:


> Was in Epcot today let's just say on our way out Spaceship Earth was 90 minutes.
> 
> We've already decide not to go back to ring in the new year after Cirque.
> 
> The roads on property are insane. How the fire Marshall allows it I have no idea. If there was a major emergency at MK, EP or HS right now emergency responders would have a heck of a time getting there. At 2:30 it took 50 minutes to cab from EP to Ft Wildy camp.


Ugh that’s definitely brutal. I’d love to stay at boardwalk/beach club one year and go to Epcot for the day for New Years. Would be able to indulge in some me berverages and be within a comfortable stumbling distance. (I also commend you for driving through it, I’d never have patience for that)


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> The final La Nouba will be live streamed
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/cirque-du-soleil-will-live-stream-final-la-nouba-show/



Since this starts at 10:20pm, I think they are only live streaming the final bows/curtain call.  The show starts at 9pm and it's about 80 minutes long.

I'll be there tonight for this performance.  I'm in the front row, which is my preferred location for a Cirque du Soleil show.  I'm guessing it will be an emotional show for the cast.


----------



## Q-man

writerguyfl said:


> Since this starts at 10:20pm, I think they are only live streaming the final bows/curtain call.  The show starts at 9pm and it's about 80 minutes long.
> 
> I'll be there tonight for this performance.  I'm in the front row, which is my preferred location for a Cirque du Soleil show.  I'm guessing it will be an emotional show for the cast.



We ll be at the 6pm show.


----------



## danikoski

Just glanced at wait times...yikes! Flight if Passage doesn't have the longest wait. That goes to Mine Train at 235 minutes.


----------



## OKW Lover

Q-man said:


> The roads on property are insane. How the Fire Marshall allows it I have no idea. If there was a major emergency at MK, EP or HS right now emergency responders would have a heck of a time getting there.


There are fire stations with back-stage access to MK and Epcot.  Lights and sirens (plus the option to drive in the opposing lane) will do wonders for emergency vehicles to respond where needed.


----------



## softball chick

danikoski said:


> Just glanced at wait times...yikes! Flight if Passage doesn't have the longest wait. That goes to Mine Train at 235 minutes.



At one point I saw Space Mountain up at 330 minutes today. Now it's "back down" to 240 minutes - still more than I think I could ever wait for that ride.


----------



## rteetz

Current wait times... 4:30PM EST

Space mountain 260
Mine Train 235
Dumbo 50
Peter Pan 145
*Stitch 45*
Frozen 180
Test Track 205
Soarin 210
Rockin Rollercoaster 145
Tower of terror 135
Toy Story mania 135
Flight of Passage 190
Navi River Journey 115


----------



## danikoski

softball chick said:


> At one point I saw Space Mountain up at 330 minutes today. Now it's "back down" to 240 minutes - still more than I think I could ever wait for that ride.



There are a lot of rides today that I wouldn't be waiting for.  No ride is worth 3-4 hours of my life.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Current wait times... 4:30PM EST
> 
> Space mountain 260
> Mine Train 235
> Dumbo 50
> Peter Pan 145
> *Stitch 45*
> Frozen 180
> Test Track 205
> Soarin 210
> Rockin Rollercoaster 145
> Tower of terror 135
> Toy Story mania 135
> Flight of Passage 190
> Navi River Journey 115



45 for Stitch....says a lot


----------



## Fantasia79

writerguyfl said:


> Since this starts at 10:20pm, I think they are only live streaming the final bows/curtain call.  The show starts at 9pm and it's about 80 minutes long.
> 
> I'll be there tonight for this performance.  I'm in the front row, which is my preferred location for a Cirque du Soleil show.  I'm guessing it will be an emotional show for the cast.



UGH, thanks for the heads up. Didn’t realize that was only bows.


----------



## DisneyRobin

rteetz said:


> Current wait times... 4:30PM EST
> 
> Space mountain 260
> Mine Train 235
> Dumbo 50
> Peter Pan 145
> *Stitch 45*
> Frozen 180
> Test Track 205
> Soarin 210
> Rockin Rollercoaster 145
> Tower of terror 135
> Toy Story mania 135
> Flight of Passage 190
> Navi River Journey 115



Test track has a 340 minute wait now!


----------



## jknezek

DisneyRobin said:


> Test track has a 340 minute wait now!




It must have been shut down for a while, right? And they need to catch up to FP people. Who in their right mind would stand 5.5 hours in line for Test Track?


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> Ugh that’s definitely brutal. I’d love to stay at boardwalk/beach club one year and go to Epcot for the day for New Years. Would be able to indulge in some me berverages and be within a comfortable stumbling distance. (I also commend you for driving through it, I’d never have patience for that)



Yep, just left Big River. 70 degree outside lunch with some brews beats 20 below wind chill back home. Very empty boardwalk. Heading in to EPCOT soon.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Yep, just left Big River. 70 degree outside lunch with some brews beats 20 below wind chill back home. Very empty boardwalk. Heading in to EPCOT soon.


Yeah I am bringing the cold with me to Florida this next week it seems...


----------



## Fantasia79

DisneyRobin said:


> Test track has a 340 minute wait now!



How many breakdowns will happen in that time?  More than 10?


----------



## rteetz

MK has reopened to all guests as of 5:30.


----------



## Harry Wallace

*happy new year to all of you from the united kingdom!! *


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> MK has reopened to all guests as of 5:30.



Need to get that Space Mountain wait time back up!


----------



## dlavender

Thanks @rteetz for a great 2017 News/rumor thread!  

Excited for the 2018 thread/year!


----------



## umichigan10

dlavender said:


> Thanks @rteetz for a great 2017 News/rumor thread!
> 
> Excited for the 2018 thread/year!


My goal is to be the first non ryan post in the new thread. But also know I’m gonna jump in 2-3 pages in tomorrow with that goal lost


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> My goal is to be the first non ryan post in the new thread. But also know I’m gonna jump in 2-3 pages in tomorrow with that goal lost



It's sort of nice to set goals and find out right away if they have been hit or not.  Takes the pressure off the rest of the year


----------



## Q-man

writerguyfl said:


> Since this starts at 10:20pm, I think they are only live streaming the final bows/curtain call.  The show starts at 9pm and it's about 80 minutes long.
> 
> I'll be there tonight for this performance.  I'm in the front row, which is my preferred location for a Cirque du Soleil show.  I'm guessing it will be an emotional show for the cast.



There were a dozen giant release bags of balloons up in the La Nouba rafters at the 6pm show that were not dropped.


----------



## rteetz

#DisneyParksLIVE: Our New Year’s Eve Fireworks Live Stream Begins at 11:45 p.m. EST


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I enjoyed the Nirvana-esque take on Auld Lang Syne for the 90s


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

umichigan10 said:


> I saw a picture of the Epcot line backed up and the wait times look pretty brutal. But I’m curious how you feel the crowds are? Because my theory is Epcot absorbs crowds better than MK.
> 
> I would definitely wanna go to Epcot on New Years. A better vibe from the park about moving forward and such for today


EPCOT is definitely crowded. I arrived at about 8:45 this morning after going to AK EMH to ride FoP. Soarin and Test Track were already at 90+ minutes (park opened at 8). Frozen was still less than an hour but getting close.

EPCOT is definitely a great park to spend a crowded day. The CM’s are really working crowd control the best that they can. At about 8 p.m, it took me about 35-40 minutes to walk around World Showcase. Just manage your expectations and expect it to be crowded. I would prefer to spend NYE or any major holiday at EPCOT over Magic Kingdom.

The EPCOT Fireworks finale is incredible on the 4th of July and New Years Eve.


----------



## rteetz

And a farewell to La Nouba which just ended its final show in Disney Springs. Never got the chance to see it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And a farewell to La Nouba which just ended its final show in Disney Springs. Never got the chance to see it.



Saw you come up on the live stream while watching.  Only like the last 10 minutes was shown but nice to see some of it and get to say goodbye.  Excited for the new show though


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> And a farewell to La Nouba which just ended its final show in Disney Springs. Never got the chance to see it.


I got to see this show twice. I will definitely miss it.

When I was in high school and my marching band days, my band performed a field show with the music from La Nouba.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Happy 2018 or soon to be 2018 to everyone!!! It was a great 2017 talking Disney with all of you. I can’t wait for the 2018 thread and talk about everything that is coming! 

Thanks again to @rteetz for an amazing year and an awesome job running one of the most viewed threads on Disboards!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thanks again to @rteetz for an amazing year and an awesome job running one of the most viewed threads on Disboards!


Still hasn't beat the 2016 thread  It wouldn't be what it is without everyone else here. 

(about 800 views shy from topping that though)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




Happy New Years all!

Nice for a change of pace to see a show with just a ton of fireworks and a ton of classic music (grim grinning ghosts, Daley Crocket, etc)


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> #DisneyParksLIVE: Our New Year’s Eve Fireworks Live Stream Begins at 11:45 p.m. EST



Happy New Year's!!!!

Is it always my connection or does the lag on the broadcast cause a grainy picture and delayed sound?


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> Is it always my connection or does the lag on the broadcast cause a grainy picture and delayed sound?


I didn't have an issue with this one.


----------



## beer dave

The best question of the new year--- how many times can we post on this thread to bring it back to the top before Ryan locks it........
A one, a two, a thrrrreeee......


----------



## jlundeen

i"m in!


----------



## jlundeen

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


>


Love the Fantasy in the Sky FW display.... glad to see it one more time!


----------



## beer dave

jlundeen said:


> Love the Fantasy in the Sky FW display.... glad to see it one more time!


That's the spirit--- How about those dog resorts?  I can't believe off site resorts get 60 day fastpasses---whaat is this world coming to?
If I book a throw away room at an off site resort, can I cancel it and get 60 day fast passes with no room at all?  Hmmm....


----------



## jlundeen

I haven't heard anything - positive or negative - about the dog resorts....  There was such a big outrage when it was announced... has anyone here brought the dog on vacation to WDW??


----------



## rteetz

News Round Up 2017 officially beat the 2016 thread in views!


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> News Round Up 2017 officially beat the 2016 thread in views!


you're welcome.   

So now is this thread free game ?    Lets talk about hall of presidents while the moderator is running a marathon.......


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> So now is this thread free game ? Lets talk about hall of presidents while the moderator is running a marathon.......


Don't make me check while I am running...


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Don't make me check while I am running...


lol.  wouldn't even dream of it.   We can behave for 12 miles.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> lol.  wouldn't even dream of it.   We can behave for 12 miles.


Well considering a marathon is 26.2 you'll have to behave a little longer.


----------



## jlundeen

Run, Ryan, Run!!!  

So Dave...what do you think about .....  naw...I won't go there....  Ha Ha Ha


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Well considering a marathon is 26.2 you'll have to behave a little longer.


shows my lack of experience..... I'll have to train to make it that long......


----------



## beer dave

jlundeen said:


> Run, Ryan, Run!!!
> 
> So Dave...what do you think about .....  naw...I won't go there....  Ha Ha Ha


Thanks for playing..... We'll have to bring this thread back whenever needed.......It can have the secret title of "all the things we get shushed about on the real R&N thread"....  code word "the 17"


----------



## wnwardii

I think we all should just find news items of all the cool available magic bands to post.  This way @rteetz will go into shopping overload after the race.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> I think we all should just find news items of all the cool available magic bands to post.  This way @rteetz will go into shopping overload after the race.


I have three already waiting for me when I arrive in WDW....


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> I have three already waiting for me when I arrive in WDW....


Are you at the airport yet?  I hear there is a big snow storm heading.....


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Are you at the airport yet?  I hear there is a big snow storm heading.....


I don’t leave today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I haven't heard anything - positive or negative - about the dog resorts....  There was such a big outrage when it was announced... has anyone here brought the dog on vacation to WDW??



I actually just saw this review today:
http://blog.touringplans.com/2018/01/01/dog-friendly-review/

Now, it was just for a one night stay and it was someone used to traveling with their dog (they had stayed at universal for example as well) so not sure if t is the best example (and I see at least one comment on the story from someone with a very different experience) but it is at least one data point


----------



## Q-man

OKW Lover said:


> There are fire stations with back-stage access to MK and Epcot.  Lights and sirens (plus the option to drive in the opposing lane) will do wonders for emergency vehicles to respond where needed.



The cold arrived today. It's been 25 years since the last time we got caught in a cold snap while at WDW.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually just saw this review today:
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2018/01/01/dog-friendly-review/
> 
> Now, it was just for a one night stay and it was someone used to traveling with their dog (they had stayed at universal for example as well) so not sure if t is the best example (and I see at least one comment on the story from someone with a very different experience) but it is at least one data point


The problem is the perspective---" love my dog and I had a great time"........The most disappointing thing is that on a one day stay at the very beginning of the dog days, she already has broken the leash rule.   Don't care that it's a little dog-- she is writing a blog and setting a precedent.


----------



## beer dave

Q-man said:


> The cold arrived today. It's been 25 years since the last time we got caught in a cold snap while at WDW.



In SW FL we woke up today to 43 degrees.


----------



## mom2rtk

beer dave said:


> In SW FL we woke up today to 43 degrees.


In Missouri yesterday I woke up to -8. 43 sounds pretty balmy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> The problem is the perspective---" love my dog and I had a great time"........The most disappointing thing is that on a one day stay at the very beginning of the dog days, she already has broken the leash rule.   Don't care that it's a little dog-- she is writing a blog and setting a precedent.



I agree that it definitely just shows it from one point of view.  I was glad to see some of the photos of the doggy relief areas and how it seems it is largely one way in and out and right by the rooms (at least in this case)


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually just saw this review today:
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2018/01/01/dog-friendly-review/
> 
> Now, it was just for a one night stay and it was someone used to traveling with their dog (they had stayed at universal for example as well) so not sure if t is the best example (and I see at least one comment on the story from someone with a very different experience) but it is at least one data point





beer dave said:


> The problem is the perspective---" love my dog and I had a great time"........The most disappointing thing is that on a one day stay at the very beginning of the dog days, she already has broken the leash rule.   Don't care that it's a little dog-- she is writing a blog and setting a precedent.


*REALLY* Touring Plans...you put in a picture of a dog off the leash with this caption: _One of the dog policies is that dogs must be “leashed or restrained” while on property and as you can see in the picture, Sebastian is off leash. Sebastian’s mommy was holding his leach and was never farther than 3 feet away. If another guest had been anywhere in the vicinity we would have immediately put him back on the leash._

Maybe Sebastian's "mommy" should just follow the rules...Do we really need to show pictures of people breaking rules and then attempt to explain it away...what next, pictures of guests accessing restricted areas around rides _"but it's ok because if any children had tried to follow them into the restricted area the guests would have told them no"
_
EDIT: the misspelling of leash as "LEACH" is not my typo but on the Touring Plans site, When re-reading my comment, I just found that typo funny, haha!


----------



## MissGina5

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...asy-parade-is-back-at-its-3-oclock-time-slot/
What time is the 3 o'clock parade guys?


----------



## beer dave

mom2rtk said:


> In Missouri yesterday I woke up to -8. 43 sounds pretty balmy.



Oh I'm so sorry.  Really, I'm not laughing..... It hurts me just to think about it.


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...asy-parade-is-back-at-its-3-oclock-time-slot/
> What time is the 3 o'clock parade guys?



Not sure but it's usually a little before right after it starts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...asy-parade-is-back-at-its-3-oclock-time-slot/
> What time is the 3 o'clock parade guys?



Well, depends where you are on the parade route


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> Oh I'm so sorry.  Really, I'm not laughing..... It hurts me just to think about it.


LOL hello from chicago friends


----------



## MissGina5

It's so quiet with @rteetz at the parks!


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> It's so quiet with @rteetz at the parks!


That’s because we’ve all gone here....https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2018.3654979/page-9#post-58632664


----------



## beer dave

Capang said:


> That’s because we’ve all gone here....https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2018.3654979/page-9#post-58632664


It's more fun here.....


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> It's more fun here.....


I assummed because this is where I was getting notifications that this was the most recent board LOL


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> I assummed because this is where I was getting notifications that this was the most recent board LOL


don't give up---- we are under the radar here......lol.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

beer dave said:


> don't give up---- we are under the radar here......lol.


The news roundup underground...I like it.


----------



## MissGina5

im into it ill stay just for you all lol


----------



## DISnewjersey

Dole Whip is now available at Pop Century


----------



## jlundeen

The last time I got a Dole Whip, I was disappointed....I had remembered them tasting MUCH better....


----------



## rteetz

Lets move discussion over to the new thread please.


----------



## jlundeen

OK, hard to keep track of both of them...


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I'm tend to be a bit behind on things, so I'll probably be over by February...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Lets move discussion over to the new thread please.


Yeah geez guys this can't be the News Roundup Underground if you keep posting legitimate stuff here. Psht!


----------



## beer dave

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah geez guys this can't be the News Roundup Underground if you keep posting legitimate stuff here. Psht!


Yeah-- doesn't work well when it keeps jumping to the top of the list either......we'll just come here in 10 minutes when we get in trouble for too much beer talk on the real thread......kind of like the penalty box thread.....


----------



## jade1

jade1 said:


> Plus you can buy SSR for $85 today. Are you completely positive that isn't a hedge of what's coming-assuming the user plans to visit a lot?
> 
> I'm not so sure starting today I wouldn't buy that over just paying cash every single night.
> 
> Even if it stays at $85 for years-you are just staying on dues.
> 
> Or BWV at $95 with Star Wars Land coming-that I would do for sure.





jade1 said:


> Buy BWV TODAY for $95, stay on dues for years as Star Wars Land, TS Land and EPCOT gets reworked.
> 
> Probably sell it for $150 soon enough.



Posting for summary documentation. Discussion was on page 425.

I tried.

4 Years ago I recommended buying BWV resale when they were under $100, as a hedge against $450 rooms there. Pretty much vilified for such an outlandish proposal.

I had bought BWV at $50 4 years earlier, and still recommended $95.

And now the BWV resales are indeed at $150. Just sayin.

So the resale value increased by the cost of 4 the years of dues-and another $25 a point.


----------

